#kubuntu 2005-07-25
<dorian> hello
<apokryphos> hi
<dorian> i have some problem with a S3-Virge graphic card and my kunbuntu distribution
<dorian> I am not able to have a 1024x768 display despite my efforts
<apokryphos> dorian: have you checked through the Wiki article?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dorian> thx, i will check that
<TestMAD> anyone here mess with mame?
<sico> me falla la autentificacion de cups ?? como puedo solucionarlo ??
<TestMAD> anyone know how to fix the sound problem with enemy territory?
<crimsun> what sound problem?
<TestMAD> no hablo
<TestMAD> try #kubuntu-es
<TestMAD> i get no audio
<crimsun> did you configure arts to release the sound device after a very short idle period?
<TestMAD> huh?
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> how do i do that?
<crimsun> in the control center> sound & multimedia> sound system> auto-suspend
<crimsun> mine's set to 3 seconds
<TestMAD> found it
<TestMAD> let me try
<TestMAD> still no sound..
<TestMAD> but it loads faster now
<TestMAD> do i need to set the device?
<TestMAD> instead of it being blank..] 
<TestMAD> and set to alsa or oss instead of default?
<stibby> testMAD: to use oss i think you go to KControl -> sounds
<TestMAD> i know how..but do i need to do that for ET?
<crimsun> no, ET will use /dev/dsp automatically
<TestMAD> hmm..
<TestMAD> i still got no sound.but got an error in the game too..cus i heard the glass break
<crimsun> you don't happen to be using a shoddy onboard sound chipset, do you?
<TestMAD> its not shoddy
<TestMAD> raaltek
<TestMAD> on nf4 bourd
<stibby> my motherboard sound was detected
<stibby> its realtec ac97
<TestMAD> yeaq
<crimsun> then you need to make sure you're using at least alsa-source in universe
<crimsun> search the Ubuntu wiki for instructions I've given for downloading, compiling, and installing it
<_frank> TestMAD: did you get your enemy territory sound to work? I got it to work today
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> how you do it??
<_frank> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30302&highlight=enemy+territory+sound  using this
<TestMAD> is it permanent?
<TestMAD> or do i have to do that every time i want to play?
<_frank> it is not permanent
<_frank> well it is until you reboot
<TestMAD> so ho do i get it so that it runs from the menu with those 2 commands?
<_frank> and you have to do it in a root shell. sudo is not enough for some reason
<TestMAD> &&??
<_frank> dunno
<TestMAD> ..how do i get into root shell?
<TestMAD> sudo -i?
<_frank> systenm->root terminal
<TestMAD> ahh
<_frank> hopefully this will work for you too
<aseigo> you could always put those commands in a boot script =)
<aseigo> (and then it'd be "permanent")
<TestMAD> i gotta get this dumbed down..cus my wife and son are going to be playing this..
<TestMAD> i d ont need them going around as root.
<TestMAD> can you hook up a script aseigo?
<_frank> TestMAD: did you check if it works? actually, the first command alone is enough for me
<aseigo> TestMAD: just throw a script in /etc/rcS.d ... e.g. .... cp /etc/rcS.d/S75sudo /etc/rcS.d/S80gamingsound ... then edit that new script to have the commands you need =)
<fromoze> Hi, 
<fromoze> Is possible to acces to the webmin of CUPS on kubuntu?? 
<TestMAD> yea..just that one line worked
<TestMAD> aseigo: total noob
<TestMAD> i am that is
<TestMAD> you must explain step by step
<_frank> you make a copy of S75sudo with another name
<_frank> the first command he wrote
<TestMAD> ok
<_frank> actually that doesn't work
<_frank> I think I can walk you through it thoug
<TestMAD> ok
<_frank> kdesu kate /etc/init.d/gamingsound to create the one line script
<TestMAD> ok..new file isnt it..blank?
<_frank> yeah its blank but you copy in the command
<TestMAD> ok..copied in command.
<_frank> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/gamingsound
<_frank> I'm doing it at the same time
<_frank> to make it executable
<marsh> hi
<TestMAD> k..do i do that in termianl or in the file?
<_frank> in terminal
<_frank> save and exit the text editor
<TestMAD> ok..so i need to save the file..and then do that command?
<TestMAD> ok..done
<marsh> I just installed Kubuntu - after using Ubuntu for the last month or 2, finding it pretty good, but getting hacked off with not being able to toast anything without hard work and ignoring loads of error messages...
<fromoze> No ones have try to use localhost:631 to admin cups?
<_frank> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/gamingsound /etc/rcS.d/S80gamingsound
<marsh> but I'm having a bit of a nightmare getting (for atarters) my mouse wheel to work :(
<_frank> TestMAD: to put the script in the boot sequence
<_frank> marsh: what do you mean toast?
<marsh> burn cd's etc...
<TestMAD> said file exists
<_frank> k3b doesn't work?
<marsh> ubuntu just doesn't work properly _frank 
<marsh> yeah - it does
<TestMAD> was is uppesed to use rcS.d/s80 or the new file we made?
<marsh> but the gnometoaster in ubuntu didn't - well not smoothly anyways...
<_frank> TestMAD: sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/S80gamingsound
<_frank> marsh: is it slow to burn?
<marsh> _frank - but more to the point do you know why my mouse wheel doesn't work? does Konqueror support mouse wheel?
<aseigo> yes, it idoes
<marsh> _frank: burning is not an issue with me... mouse wheel is an issue
<_frank> marsh: mouse wheel works for me
<aseigo> marsh: does your mouse wheel work with any application?
<marsh> aseigo: it would seem not... but worked fine in ubuntu
<marsh> I've tried the configure route...
<aseigo> marsh: if not, then it's most likely an X configuration issue. huh.. it worked in ubuntu? kubuntu uses the exact same X infrastructure for that =)
<_frank> TestMAD: you need to create a link from /etc/rcS.d/S80gamingsound to /etc/init.d/gamingsound
<marsh> not here it doesn't ?!?!?
<TestMAD> ok..done
<marsh> aseigo: it worked on exactly the same machine - all I done is swapped hd and installed Kubuntu
<_frank> TestMAD: the ln command worked?
<TestMAD> yea
<aseigo> marsh: open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<aseigo> marsh: search for CorePointer
<aseigo> marsh: in that same block you should see:
<aseigo>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<aseigo> do you?
<_frank> TestMAD: that's it. It should run the command when you boot... I think
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> well see tomorrow then
<TestMAD> im not rebooting for a while
<TestMAD> anyone willing to update any of the xmame frontends for kde3.4.1?
<TestMAD> kamamelian
<TestMAD> or whatever in is preferably
<marsh> aseigo: yes
<marsh> along wwith emulate3buttons, and protocol ImPS/2
<marsh> aseigo: but my mouse is plugged in to a usb port (although it is a ps2 mouse)
<aseigo> huh.. that is very, very odd
<aseigo> :q
<marsh> aseigo: me?
<TestMAD> its an adapter
<marsh> aseigo: odd?
<aseigo> odd in that is ought to work then ... 
<aseigo> er, it ought*
<marsh> TestMAD: me? addaptor? no - it's a splitter/switch for two machines on one monitor
<marsh> but I've had no problems before...
<marsh> aseigo: is there a config binary t gui/config my mouse wheel etc?
<aseigo> marsh: try this for me.. run xterm, hit enter a bunch of times so you get a history you can scroll back into and try and scroll using the mouse wheel
<marsh> aseigo: no joy
<marsh> aseigo: the wheel does nothing - I'll aggree with your x11 mouse config theory - just can't find a way to configure it
<_frank> TestMAD: I just rebooted and the sound script works here
<marsh> aseigo: mdetect is one that came up with apropos mouse, but it doesn't seem to have done anything... >:(
<apokryphos> marsh: if you sudo cat /dev/psaux and move the mousewheel do you get anything?
<marsh> mouse
<marsh> aseigo: no - good line though - hows that work? i thought cat just streamed stuff to the screen!
<marsh> aseigo: back to the plot though: mouse moving got stuff - but mouse wheel got nothing :(
<aseigo> cat does stream stuff to the screen
<apokryphos> marsh: not entirely sure what else you've been doing, but if you're getting that (i.e. nothing with the cat) you perhaps haven't properly enabled mousewheel in your X configuration. Try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setting it there
<aseigo> everything in unix is a file, even the evices
<aseigo> apokryphos: oddly, he has the correct line in his xorg.conf
<TestMAD> _frank:  thats great
<_frank>  aseigo: but /dev/psaux doesn't see the mouse wheel so nothing will see it later on either
<aseigo> _frank: well, yes, obviously. that's the odd bit ;)
<marsh> apokryphos: I've done nothing but google mousewheel probs - it's a fresh install - I gonna go for the dpkg-reconfigure thing though - back in 2 minutes... >:|
<_frank> marsh: what is your exact mouse model?
<apokryphos> dpkg-reconfigure just edits the xorg.conf file, so if that didn't work (and looking above you seem to have the right line), I'm pretty sure it won't help
<apokryphos> unless it's another configuration somewhere mucking it up, in which case it may... clutching at straws here.
<marsh> _frank: genius - optimouse - NetscrollEye
<marsh> guys - in the dpkg-reconf package - do i enter the mouse as usb or ps2 (it's a ps2 in a usb monitor switcher - so it's plugged into usb port)
<apokryphos> marsh: Not even sure what a USB monitor switcher is, but I'd say usb... you can always try the other one if it doesn't work out
<marsh> Ahh... bollox. lol
<marsh> no joy... back in again with different options then :(
<marsh> do i have to restart x to get effects?
<marsh> if so, does that mean I have to log out to restart x?
<TestMAD> grrr..i wish ubuntu had xmame
<apokryphos> marsh: yes; log out and then hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<_frank> marsh: check this out http://www.genius-europe.com/service/faq/tuxmouse.htm
<apokryphos> marsh: note that if you made any changes and you can't get back into X, the dpkg-reconfigure automatically generates a backup in /etc/X11/ of your previous xorg.conf file
<marsh> thanks apo
<marsh> thanks apokryphos 
<TestMAD> the specials are awesome
<marsh> too much too young.
<_frank> TestMAD: I compiled xmame a while back. It works
<TestMAD> yea..lookin for a frontend tho
<TestMAD> simple one.
<sedeki> anyone know how to install ATI drivers on kubuntu?
<TestMAD> and you got mame to compile...gees..i need to talkk to you more often..
<TestMAD> cus i need to compile it
<sedeki> i want opengl which doesn't come with the apt-getted one
<TestMAD> _frank: get the source form xmame.net?
<_frank> yes I think so but I think I reinstalled Ubuntu since then
<TestMAD> hehe
<_frank> the frontend I had was great... if can just remember which one it was
<TestMAD> prolly a gnome one
<TestMAD> i wish they did the rocky horror picture show live here..like they did in houston..
<TestMAD> but in this small little redneck town in WV..its prolly banned
<TestMAD> heheh
<_frank> TestMAD: Yeah I think the frontend I used was gxmame
<TestMAD> yea..thats the best one
<TestMAD> soemone needs to write one for kde..thats just as awesome
* apokryphos would really like to see a KDE client for Gnuttella network
<TestMAD> yea..
<TestMAD> i experimented with Gnutella a few years ago.
<TestMAD> tried to modify a kazzaa client for use over a private gnutella network
<TestMAD> no luck tho
<stibby> how can i find out what is using up my memory?
<marsh> well... after a few attepts, the only things i could really do were change the pointer to the file where the mouse resides (or something like that) but a completely new way of using a mouse ensued (moving & scrolling allsorts of stuff & issuing loads of commands to the screen as i moved the mouse about, until I set it to (shit - can't remember) /devices/mice (?)
<TestMAD> ksysguard
<apokryphos> stibby: top
<TestMAD> stibby: menu>system>ksysguard
<marsh> TestMAD: whats up with amule?
<TestMAD> amule?
<_frank> TestMAD: for gnutella try Apollon. Its a kde frontend for gift and there is a gnutella plugin for gift
<apokryphos> TestMAD: yup, or with Ctrl + Esc
<marsh> yeah amule... comes in apt with ubuntu
<TestMAD> nahh..i stay away from p2p now
<marsh> (unnoficial, of course)
<TestMAD> even tho peer guardian does a good job of blocking most of the bad places
<marsh> well... I'm tired and getting nowhere with me mouse :(
<marsh> I gotta go crash gents.
<TestMAD> just plug it up like normal
<marsh> Thanks for the help, gonna have another go 2morrow - if anyone gets any ideas, let me know - I'll pop in soon
<marsh> cheers...
<apokryphos> Alright, 'night
<marsh> 'night
<stibby> TestMAD: how do i look up how much memory is being used in Ksysguard?
<stibby> err...wrong phrasing
<TestMAD> i dunno
<stibby> how do i look up which processes are using that memory?
<TestMAD> click on processtable
<TestMAD> its a tab
<stibby> okay
<stibby> testmad: i only see cpu stats
<TestMAD> close ksysguard
<TestMAD> then reopen..
<stibby> k...
<stibby> now what?
<TestMAD> see where it says..sonsorbrowser
<TestMAD> just keep lookign to your right
<TestMAD> youll see the tab for sustem load..
<TestMAD> and then the one for process table
<stibby> i see them
<stibby> they tell me how much is used, but i need to know which processes are using that memory
<TestMAD> it sasy
<TestMAD> right under name
<stibby> "PID"?
<TestMAD> no..
<TestMAD> name
<stibby> i see a long list of names, yes
<stibby> "artsd", "ksysguard", "kdm"...
<TestMAD> right
<TestMAD> they are whats using memory
<stibby> but how much?
<TestMAD> vmsize and vmrss
<TestMAD> i would think
<stibby> okay...thankyou
<TestMAD> k
<TestMAD> ive only been using kubuntu and linux for like a week
<TestMAD> so im still new to the whole thing
<stibby> will a debian package for debian sarge work with kubuntu? i think the answer is no but not sure
<The_Vox> most probably no...tho I bet you can re-compile the package
<stibby> i can't compile things because i get this error:
<stibby> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<stibby> yet...i have all the qt dev packages from apt
<The_Vox> sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt-dev
<BROKEN_LADDER> you probably dont' have sufficiently recent version
<stibby> The_Vox: i have it
<stibby> and "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade" doesn't do anything
<stibby> i did that already
<stibby> alright i somehow got passed that error
<stibby> installed some obscure qt package
<stibby> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<stibby> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<stibby> So, check this please and use another prefix
<stibby> that's the next error
<stibby> and i have libqt3-headers
<stibby> alright now i have the kde-devels...hope this works
<stibby> yay...i got it
<slicslak> i'm having trouble reading the output of diff.  google hasn't turned up anything usefull, and the man page only describes options.  what does the @@ mean?  how about lines that begin with a space?
<ralph1> I just installed Kubuntu version 5.04. I have updated KDE to 3.4.1 and am in despreate need of a Kmymoney2 version 0.7.4 deb that will work. Can anyone porint me to one or share one?
<michael> So, does anybody know of anything that functions identically to Windows Remote Desktop? I can handle a windows freebie, but prefer something for Debian. I tried VNC, but it won't work.
<slicslak> michael, what is your situation? 
<slicslak> what os do you want to view/control and what os is the viewer?
<michael> I am having to reconfigur printers on our schools printers and ports. I need to remote dektop to one of out servers via wireless.
<sproingie> michael: windows server?
<michael> yea
<sproingie> michael: you want rdesktop
<michael> is it debian based
<sproingie> it's linux
<sproingie> it's not a distribution, it's a program
<sproingie> it's in apt.  apt-get install rdesktop
<michael> grdektop runs on top of rdesktop - right?
<sproingie> beats me
<sproingie> probably
<michael> ok, ty
<michael> DANG-- Just put a cooling pad under my laptop, and it's cool, and my laptop was hot
<michael> :P
<michael> ne1 got a server I cn try to connect to, to test this out?
<atha> hi everybody...
<michael> sup
<ralph1> atha: hi
<atha> i sucsses to install kubuntu on my system. but how to make root password at kubuntu?
<atha> any one know?
<michael> the password you use to log in is the root password
<atha> no it is my password. at console i type su then i use my password some error appear..
<dutch> try "sudo" instead of "su"
<atha> if at ubuntu have a choose a root terminal. at kubuntu it is no...
<atha> i try sudo, but it quote a password. then i type my passwors 3 times. the error appear... :-(
<michael> try $sudo -i
<michael> or $sudo -s
<atha> ok i will ...
<atha> ok michael. it is sucses.. thanks.
<atha> :-)
<michael> np - finally i can start giving back to the community :)
<atha> yes that i hope. 
<atha> for me or for everyone than newbe at linux especially kubuntu.
<dutch> michael: where did you find the info on the $sudo -i and $sudo -s ?
<michael> I use kubuntu: but try http://ubuntuguide.org
<michael> its "a goldmine"
<dutch> I've never had any troube with sudo, but knowing more can't possbily hurt
<dutch> got the guide
<dutch> just have seen that one yet
<atha> ok guy. thank you on your help i want to log off now. thanks... :-)
* Dhraakellian wonders why the kicker-applets package requires xmms
<Dhraakellian> ah well, it's not as bad as Firefox requiring so many gnome packages when it's not a gnome app
* Dhraakellian shrugs and installs
<MCCPicky> i'm after a mirror i can enter into my sources.list for install kolab2
<_frank> MCCPicky: sec
<_frank> what is that? It's not in debian at all
<MCCPicky> no i figure i will have to add it to the list..it's a groupware server
<_frank> I can't find any
<_frank> You'll probbaly have to install following the instructions on the site
<Dhraakellian> heh
* Dhraakellian installs koffice
<MCCPicky> fair enough...i was hoping for an easier and simple apt-get :-)
<_frank> MCCPicky: do you need the client oly?
<_frank> MCCPicky: do you need the client only?
<_frank> or the server?
<MCCPicky> both
<_frank> ok
<_frank> http://wiki.kolab.org/index.php/Ubuntu
<_frank> not much there though
<MCCPicky> i'm running an exchange 2000 network and want to convert to linux
<MCCPicky> thought kolab might be the way to go
<MCCPicky> the german govt seems happy with it
<_frank> ok It's the first time I hear about kolab
<TestMAD> got a question..theres a really nice cmdline app..but i wish for a gui version..where woudl i start?
<Dhraakellian> TestMAD, there's this really nice Qt programming book available for free as a PDF
<TestMAD> and i dont care for gnome..so it would be a kde app
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Dhraakellian
<MCCPicky> thanks anyway frank...where abouts are you?
<_frank> Canada
<Dhraakellian> TestMAD, kde-apps.org might be a good spot to look for KDE apps
<MCCPicky> north eastern new south wales australia
<TestMAD> well..the app im wanting to make into a kde app..is opensource..all i gotta do is figure out how to integrate a gui
<Dhraakellian> TestMAD, seriously, do a search on kde-apps.org
<TestMAD> i am on it now..what am i supposed to search for
<Dhraakellian> (and !gnome != kde, however nice KDE apps are)
<Dhraakellian> the name of the utility for which you want the frontend?
<TestMAD> ok..i dont thnik there is one
<Dhraakellian> okay
* Dhraakellian tries to think of whether he knows any other places to look
<Dhraakellian> freshmeat? sourceforge?
* Dhraakellian hasn't really done much searching on either
<michael> ne1 know how to enable chat logging in Kopete?
<michael> I just lost a hot chicks # cuz it isn't logging
<Dhraakellian> history plugin
<Dhraakellian> ...
<michael> closed the chat window
<TestMAD> no entries for what i want on kde-apps
<Dhraakellian> michael, just remember this one thing about IRC and internet chat: "men are men, women are men, and teenage girls are FBI agents"
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<ubotu> Dhraakellian: I give up, what is it?
<Dhraakellian> shut up, bot
<TestMAD> par2cmdline
<Dhraakellian> stop responding to my emoticon
<michael> I checked the plugins and History is checked - so where are the logs
<TestMAD> i hate cmdline apps
<Dhraakellian> right-click on the contact?
<michael> and if she is an FBI agent, she's hot enough to take a couple years in jail
<Dhraakellian> context menu > view history
<TestMAD> it could be a guy FBI agent
<michael> she has a pic
<michael> alright, so where is that menu?
<Dhraakellian> is this person in your contact list
<Dhraakellian> ?
<michael> yea
<michael> i right clicked her name
<Dhraakellian> context menu
<Dhraakellian> View History
<michael> I don't have it in there
<michael> right click, and I don't have View History there, open the last option, and it's not in there either
<michael> ok, got it on, ty
<michael> I still miss her number :'(!!!
<Dhraakellian> "Oh, I'm sorry, I accidentally closed the window.  Could you repeat that?
<Dhraakellian> "
<michael> she's offline - it was her last message
<Dhraakellian> heh
<michael> I wanna just beat the hell out of me
<michael> sry, heck*
* TestMAD gets his BOOM stick
<TestMAD> ill do it fer ya
<michael> 919 5th st SW; Pipestone, MN 56164
<michael> :P
<TestMAD> thats too far from WV
<michael> yea, she lives in OH
<michael> but I'm willing to take that trip
<TestMAD> i got a few friends in ohio
<TestMAD> we're all originally from texas..and a we all moved north over the past few years
<michael> dang, I want to install Kurd, but ./configure tells me that headers and libraries not found
<michael> ne1 know off hand if there is a .deb for it?
<michael> or a repositry to get it?
<supernix> Uptime: 6 days, 7 hours and 50 minutes
<moshe> hello
<moshe> when I plug in a usb device, kubuntu mounts it automatically and I get an icon on the kde desktop.
<moshe> when I put a cd into the drive, it doesn't get mounted automatically.
<moshe> is this correct behavior?
<supernix> I wouldn't think so
<supernix> I think my system automounts my CDs
<moshe> neither would I, and I don't know anything about hal that would let me formulate this into anything remotely resembling an intelligent effort to figure this out.
<moshe> hmmm
<moshe> where would I go to configure this?
<supernix> moshe: I just tested it and it disapeared immediately and then reapeared after only 30 seconds
<moshe> what disappeared?
<supernix> the cd as I opened it and then reinserted it
<moshe> in kde 3.3, there was a part of the sidebar that let me mount and unmount devices.  in kde 3.4, the media:/ doesn't let me do it.
<moshe> media only shows my hard drive partitions.
<ilba7r> in windows i used to click with the mouse on the file to execute it. Can i do that in kde?
<moshe> depends on whether or not the file is executable, ilba7r 
<ilba7r> moshe i wrote a batch file and it is executable when i run it from a bash shel using ./jabref it runs
<ilba7r> so how can i set it to run just by clicking on it
<moshe> what does the script do?
<moshe> it might need to be run in the shell
<ilba7r> here is the script a single line java -jar /home/amr/bin/jabref/JabRef-1.8b2.jar
<moshe> is JabRef-1.8b2.jar executable?
<moshe> and is java in your path?
<ilba7r> yap
<ilba7r> moshe i made sure of all of that
<moshe> should work, I would think
<ilba7r> when i click on it an editor just open the file
<moshe> hmmm
<ilba7r> i used to put the files with .m extension or .x extension
<ilba7r> and used to run on mandrake 9 do not know why with the new kde it is not working
<moshe> gotta run
<michael> Does anybody know where to get a .deb for Kurd?
<ralph1> seth_k: hi
<supernix> what do you use to read your email something that is Outlookish
<supernix> Hiya seth_k 
<insanekane> supernix: i use Kmail/Kontact
<insanekane> dunno if it is "outlookish" though
<supernix> I like Kmail it just does not seem to do well at filtering emails
<insanekane> it doesnt ?
<insanekane> it works well for me
<supernix> it does a better job than the Thunderbird that Ubuntu has released as the junk filter does not work at all but Kmail is still not filtering correctly and does not seem to be learning what to call spam and what not to call spam
<insanekane> supernix: maybe you need to install spamassasin, bayesian filter
<supernix> I do have bayesian filter installed as I recall but it does not show spamassasin but spamassasin is installed on my hosting server
<insanekane> supernix: Tools->Anti-span filter
<insanekane> Anti spam
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> Anti-spam wizard
<supernix> insanekane: do you use the spam or ham buttons ?
<insanekane> supernix: no .. i dont recieve spam (for some reason)
<insanekane> for some reason i dont understand
<insanekane> *but*, when i do (very rarely) spamassasin shows it
<supernix> LOL insanekane what is your email addy I will forward you some of mine so you don't feel left out
<insanekane> hehe :)
<supernix> :D
<insanekane> supernix: i do recieve a *lot* of spam on my @yahoo.com address though
<supernix> My fiancee has a bad habit of filling out those sweepstake forms and she gets way more spam a day than I do
<insanekane> LOOOL
<insanekane> my financier (company financier) told me he hit a lottery after he recieved a 419 scam email
<insanekane> he told me "all our problems are over"
<TestMAD> my wife does that too..i get like 3-9 emails a day..she gets like 200+..all spam
<insanekane> LOL
<TestMAD> i need to learn some programming..and make some really kewl linux games
<insanekane> TestMAD: python works well in Kubuntu ... and so does PyGame/ PySDL etc ... this works for smaller games
<insanekane> not to mention, python is *very* easy to learn
<TestMAD> im thinking liek fps, rts, and mmorpg games
<TestMAD> how hard is it to port from mac to linux?
<supernix> should I install the spamassasin ?
<supernix> I thought it was for servers and such?
<seth_k> hi ralph1, supernix 
<supernix> I thought that spamassasin was for servers to use to filter spam ?
<ralph1> seth_k: well the install is going well, getting data back in place and need apps installed, however one app kmymoney2 version may force me to kill kubuntu off. I can not find a version 0.7.4 deb anywhere and the debian testing 0.7.2 which I could live with for a while has dependencies version problems and one missing dependencie
<seth_k> ralph1: Let me check on that for you
<ralph1> seth_k: Just do not know what to do will need a Kmymoney2 version running in a few days at the most.
<The_Vox> supernix: you can use spamassassin on servers or on clients...I use it on my desktop to filter the mail that doesn't come by servers admin'ed by me
<seth_k> ralph1: I am going to try to backport Debian's .7.2 for you
<supernix> ok so I can use it with Kmail
<seth_k> ralph1: oops, will have to wait until tomorrow though. ping me and remind me if I don't have it for you
<ralph1> seth_k: Thanks for your help. This is vital for me. Version 0.7.4 is my target, but 0.7.3 would be better for me as it has some fix's i need.
<seth_k> ralph1: have you tried it from source, using checkinstall?
<ralph1> No, what I did was too download the 0.7.2 debian testing and tried to install, that is where I found one missing dependencie that was un installable and about 5 other that were worng version. I would try checkinstall but do not have devel packages install yet, that is on to do list after all data installed and needed apps installed and tested. Out side of this problem I like it, but this is killer. Need financial stuff now way arou
<seth_k> i see
<seth_k> well I will definitely work on getting you the debian version backported tomorrow
<seth_k> but it is midnight here so no more for me tonight
<ralph1> seth_k: Thanks for your effort.
* Dhraakellian notes that the bzflag package is over a year old
<seth_k> Dhraakellian: lamont, I believe is handling bzflag 2.0. Or was it lathiat...
<seth_k> Dhraakellian: MOTUGLUTransition is not yet complete, so bzflag has not yet entered breezy
* Dhraakellian blinks
<Dhraakellian> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/bzflag <--followed a link from bzflag.org
<seth_k> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition
<seth_k> yep, lathiat is handling bzflag as per MOTUGLUTransition
<Dhraakellian> hmm
* Dhraakellian is missing gentoo in a few ways
<supernix> seth_k: is there any configurations I need to make to get spamassasin to work ?
<seth_k> supernix: not sure. Your best bet is the manpages or documentation for spamassassin
<supernix> ok ty
<ralph1> supernix: Just install spamassassin, make sure you have a Spam folder, then use Anti-Spam Wizard to start spam filtering. Then occasionally open a termianl/konsole window and type "sa-learn --spam --dir /home/my directory/Mail/My Spam folder/cur" then hit enter and this will train spam. Also do not forget to make spam that ends in inbox as spam and move to spam folder.
<seth_k> okay ralph1, I'm off. ping me tomorrow and i'll have you a .7.2 or .7.4 package. What is the website for KMyMoney?
<ralph1> seth_k: Top of head kmymoney2.sourceforge.net
<supernix> Do you mean a spam folder in kmail or in the home folder ?
<seth_k> alright, I'll see about uupdating a .7.4 package too. See you tomorrow
<ralph1> supernix: Spam folder in kmail list of folders.
<supernix> I seriously would like to know why someone at ubuntu disabled the junk mail filter in Thunderbird
<seth_k> supernix: it's disabled by default on all new Thunderbird installs, go to Junk Mail Controls to enable it iirc
<ralph1> supernix: know idea why things are done the way they are done, I would like to see multimeda with out jumping thru hoops etc. but fact of life is I am learning how to jump kubuntu hoops and not complain much.
<Mchonis> hi
<Mchonis> anybody around to help a newbie with a kubuntu problem?
<otep> ?
<ralph1> Mchonis: What is your problem? You need to state it before any will know if they can help.
<Mchonis> I can't get online.. I'm pretty sure I need to configure my "Network Settings"
<Mchonis> but when I do it tells me to click "Administrator Mode".. and prompts me for a password
<Mchonis> what is the password?
<otep> enter the password for the normal user you created 
<ralph1> Mchonis: normally the password is your user password
<Mchonis> hmm.. it doesnt work
<otep> add the user to the /etc/sudoers, if im not mistaken
<Mchonis> how do I do that?
<otep> su
<Mchonis> ?
<otep> go to konsole
<Mchonis> k
<Mchonis> there
<otep> type "su" then enetr the root password
<Mchonis> k.. now i'm root@beboplaptop:/home/mchonis #
<otep> then edit /etc/sudoers with any editor
<otep> you can try: nano -w /etc/sudoers
<otep> also try "man sudoers"
<otep> uhmmm
<Mchonis> ok.. I typed "nano -w /etc/sudoers" .. now it says This file MUST be edited with 'visudo' command as root. See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<i9o> eh.. gw kan gak ngerti b.inggris..!!!
<otep> oh
<otep> yes thats ok i think
<i9o> hah..??
<Mchonis> I have noooo idea wat i'm doin
<i9o> what the hell is that..??
<otep> i9o, have you experience in editing the /etc/sudoers?
<Mchonis> I jus want my wireless card to work so I can go onlin
<Mchonis> online**
<otep> editing it with nano works for me
<otep> what you _actually_ put in there is not my line 
<i9o> nope..
<i9o> btw, ni sapa ya??
<otep> we'd better ask the others
<otep> ei ralph1
<Ghetek> oy, i got a webserver question. just decided to come here b/c not getting too much of an answer at ubuntu. i get a 403 error when trying to access my web page. i know it has something to do with permissions. i dont have x or a window manager.
<supernix> what would be the best way to add my windows fonts to Linux ?
<supernix> I have them on another drive that is a sata that I have to mount manually and such
<stibby> supernix: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mount/whatever
<stibby> oh wait
<stibby> no
<stibby> supernix: there's an easier way
<Jeezis> kubuntu is the best!
<stibby> enable multiverse repositories on apt
<stibby> and then type
<stibby> "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<stibby> Jeezis: yeah, i guess
<stibby> Jeezis: a nice, clean version of gentoo has been tempting me, though
<Jeezis> stibby: meh, a couple of guys have been trying to turn me to gentoo as well
<stibby> i haven't tried it yet...too scared ;)
<Jeezis> stibby: but i haven't been tempted, i just loooove debian based linux too much
<Jeezis> and now kubuntu is my os for life:-p
<stibby> Jeezis: i'm finding slight maintenance annoyances with kubuntu
<stibby> don't say that so quickly
<PurpleBlu> I am trying to download a theme for SuperKarama.  Liquid weather, but when I downlaod file, its says its resultion in currupt.
<stibby> yeah, that happens sometimes
<stibby> it works fine when i use firefox, though
<Jeezis> stibby: yes, there was a period where the archives were messed up
<stibby> Jeezis: no; other problems
<Jeezis> stibby: oh?
<stibby> yeah
<TestMAD> nite all..
<stibby> but its not really kubuntu's fault...
<stibby> meh; nevermind
<stibby> kubuntu works just fine
<Jeezis> well, i can't say i didn't have my share of moments where i was ready to put my fist through my screen
<stibby> what did you do? try and install something red-hat based? ;)
<Jeezis> but now that i have it just how i want it...it is so beautiful
<stibby> g'night
<Jeezis> stibby: arg, my first linux foray was using red hat 9
* Jeezis shudders at the thought
<PurpleBlu> what is a SKZ file?
<PurpleBlu> ark is trying to open it up, but not letting me extract it
<aspro> is it possible to install koffice 1.4 onto kubuntu hoary?
<_frank> aspro: yeah looks at the topic
<ralph1> How can I import my firefox bookmarks to konqi's browser?
<PurpleBlu> when I downlaod a SKZ file it opens in Kate Text editor
<PurpleBlu> can get it to stop
<PurpleBlu> I want ti to open in ARK
<martinjh99> Just installed Firefox and Thunderbird packages from mozilla.org - How do I make Thunderbird open links in Firefox?
<martinjh99> Ralph>In Firefox's Bookmark manager export to HTML - In Konqi you can then import them...
<ralph1> martinjh99: Sorry to be so much trouble but I do not see a import function for bookmarks in kde web browser.
<martinjh99> Bookmarks Menu - Edit Bookmarks - File - Import
<martinjh99> Then Import Mozilla Bookmarks
<ralph1> martinjh99: sorry mine only has save, print and quit in it.
<martinjh99> Hmmm not a clue then - What I said works in my Hoary 3.1.4 Konqi with the latest firefox...
<ralph1> martinjh99: I am running Hoary, but have updated kde to 3.4.1. do not know what the problem is.
<martinjh99> Me neither I'm afraid - Can't think of any other things to try either :(
<ralph1> martinjh99: where does apt store it's files that have been downloaded and installed. I ask because I want to delete files and update/reinstall to see if it is better.
<martinjh99> I think its /vat/cache/apt/archives
<martinjh99> I think its /var/cache/apt/archives
<ralph1> martinjh99: thanks
<martinjh99> No worries Ralph :)
<axis> how do i take a screenshot :X
<axis> default app?
<axis> or should i just get one
<axis> Anyone know if there's a default app installed within Kubuntu to take screen shots? 
<nikkia> axis, like 'Screen Capture Program (KSnapshot)' in the graphics menu ?
<axis> graphics, right, blind, thx
<[Jon] > Hi all, if one of you have kubuntu 5.04 powerpc install could you seed the torrent everyone stuc on 71% and no seeders thank you
<[Jon] > install dvd
<sedeki> what do i need to apt-get if i want the standard headerfile manpages
<ndray> can anyone help me?
<ndray> i'm having troubles authenticating myself as root in the konsole
<ndray> it says 'authentication failure'
<m0ns00n> Is there a linux gfx channel somewhere?
<Whiskers> how do i get nvidia hardware acceleration in kubuntu?
<PieD> Whiskers: it is simple
<PieD> in kynaptic, install the nvidia-glx package
<Whiskers> already did that
<PieD> check whether the restricted modules for your kernel are installed or not
<Whiskers> and i restarted
<PieD> then open a console, and do :
<Whiskers> glxgears failed
<PieD> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<PieD> relaunch X
<PieD> and it'll work
<Whiskers> ok
<epiloc> anyone using radeon or an ATI vid card?
<epiloc> im getting about 900-1000 fps on glxgears after enabling 3d support
<epiloc> running a radeon 9000 on a dell 2ghz laptop.  Just wondering how this measures up to other cards
<nikkia> epiloc: 900-1000 fps isn't very high, i don't know how it compares to other software though
<nikkia> epiloc: i get around 6000-9000fps on my GF6600GT, for comparision
<nikkia> s/other software/software rendering/
<epiloc> thats what i figured
<epiloc> nikkia, is it normal for a laptop?
<nikkia> epiloc: dunno, offhand
<nikkia> epiloc: thats the problem, it could just be 'what you should expect' on a 3d accelerated laptop *shrug*
<kakalto> many other dvorak ppl here?
<kakalto> (random)
<nikkia> kakalto: i use it sometimes
<nikkia> depends on what i'm writing, i find it hopeless for coding
<sedeki> anyone know where headerfile manpages are located at?
<sedeki> in which package that is
<kakalto> nikkia, interesting
<nikkia> sedeki: manpages-dev
<nikkia> according to apt-file anyway
<nikkia> (did 'apt-file search open.2.gz' and got (among others) 'manpages-dev: usr/share/man/man2/open.2.gz')
<sedeki> "apt-file" ?
<nikkia> the other results were all non-english results, presumably the localised manpage packages include everything that has been localised, not just the basic manpages
<nikkia> sedeki, yeah, a nice little util, tells you which package contains a given filename
<sedeki> oh
<sedeki> hm
<sedeki> i dont have any manpages about my headers :(
<sedeki> ah
<sedeki> nevermind
<sedeki> thanks
<kakalto> how can I force umount?
<kakalto> I know the cd's not being used, it won't umount
<sedeki> umount -f i belive
<kakalto> thanks
<kakalto> device busy
<kakalto> >_>_
<fromoze> kakalto: may be you have konqueror opened in a directory of the device.
<fromoze> kakalto: if any app will be using the device, it'll be busy.
<kakalto> nope
<kakalto> I have no konq open
<nikkia> kakalto: tried using lsof ?
<kakalto> nope, how?
<nikkia> lsof | fgrep cdrom    might tell you, if 'cdrom' is in the pathname of your cd's mount point, which it probably is
<kakalto> thanks, I'll try
<kakalto> gam_serve ?
<nikkia> its a file modification monitor thing i think
<yifeng> anybody knows kubuntu root's password after installation ?
<m0ns00n> yifeng: none
<m0ns00n> yifeng: use the user password
<m0ns00n> yifeng: sudo su **userpass**
<m0ns00n> :-)
<nikkia> m0ns00n: why not just suggest sudo -s ??
<nikkia> sudo su is a complete waste of time
<m0ns00n> nikkia: hold your horses
<yifeng> m0ns00n: I have installed webmin for testing, with user password, access is denied !
<m0ns00n> yifeng: ok, I don't know how webmin works
<fromoze> nikkia: sudo -s is for nerds xD
<m0ns00n> yifeng: but the ubuntu system is "rootless"
<kakalto> is it alright if I terminate gam_serve ?
<nikkia> yifeng: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-938.html
<nikkia> follow the instructions to use the perl 'change password' program, near the end of the page
<nikkia> kakalto: probably
<kakalto> thanks
<yifeng> nikkia: tks
<nikkia> the problem with creating a root password for occasions such as those, is that in all likelihood, you'll forget you set a password for root, and that's not generally a good thing :)
<nikkia> eg, 6 months down the road, you accidently paste your user password to irc, you change your user password after that, but have forgotten that you set a root password the same :)
<kakalto> hehe
<fromoze> nikkia: or wrost, you can say your rootpassword to your girl friend and when you quit her with her best friend forgot to change it xD
* nikkia gets angry at realplayer
<nikkia> its annoying that people are still writing OSS apps in this day and age!
<marsh> can anyone tell me the dpkg-reconfigure package to edit to change my display settings?
<marsh> and this Kubuntu thing isn't all it's cracked up o be, heh...
<marsh> :(
<fromoze> dysplay settings? low resolution do you mean?
<marsh> not much of it actually works, does it?
<fromoze> !display
<ubotu> hmm... display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<marsh> nah - the X11 setup...
<fromoze> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<marsh> fromoze - close, but thats not installed - i had it yesterday... >:(
<Fra|way> <nikkia> its annoying that people are still writing OSS apps in this day and age! <-- huh?
<fromoze> what isn't installed marsh ?
<nikkia> Fra|way: OSS = 'Open' Sound System (a misnomer since OSS was shareware)
<marsh> xserver.xorg, fromoze
<kakalto> hehe
<nikkia> Fra|way: realplayer 10/helixplayer *still* only uses OSS for its sound output, and thus locks the audio device
<Fra|way> Aaaahh...
<kakalto> >_>
<fromoze> marsh: xserver-xorg is in kubuntu by defaults :/ I don't understand your question then...
<Fra|way> I thought it you mean OSS as in Open Source Software :
<kakalto> hehe
<nikkia> wrapping it with aoss/artsdsp/esddsp works, IF its not embedded in a web browser
<marsh> fromoze: hang on...
<Fra|way> I haven't had problems with OSS myself.
<marsh> fromoze: sorry - you were right - i put a . instead of a - :Grrr:
<Fra|way> I use ALSA's OSS emulation
<Fra|way> And haven't had problems
<nikkia> Fra|way: alsa's emulation accesses hw:0,0 directly though, and thus locks all sound access
<marsh> it's the frustration of replacing ubuntu - where everything works - for Kubuntu - where practically nothing does!!!
<kakalto> lol
<nikkia> no matter how you setup dmix ('aoss' accesses pcm.default, and thus doesn't lock sound access, but aoss doesn't work with everything)
<fromoze> marsh:  O_o the base system is the same...
<kakalto> marsh, ubuntu has twice the number of releases! :P
<fromoze> kakalto: yes, twice the number or release but not yet a real desktop environment xD
<marsh> fromoze: kakalto doesn't change the fact that it doesn't work! imho it should be advertised as testing
<kakalto> fromoze, lol
<kakalto> marsh, what's not working for ya? ask and you should recieve
<marsh> fromoze: true, but like i say - it does work.... here i have no mouse wheel... no working media player... 
<fromoze> marsh: The theory will be, if ubuntu hoary works on your system, kubuntu will do too ..
<kakalto> complainig gets nowhere fast
<fromoze> marsh: are you usn amd64?
<marsh> fromoze: theory is only theory - in practice my mouse doesn't work
<marsh> fromoze: nah - i pIII 800
<fromoze> marsh: my system works better on kubuntu than ubuntu :/ ... 
<marsh> fromoze: you jammy git!
<fromoze> marsh: I don't understand 'jammy git'... :$
<marsh> fromoze: lucky person ;
<kakalto> jammy git: command not found
<kakalto> <--- there ya go
<kakalto> :P
<fromoze> see you, must go shopping food 
<marsh> so, having tried for most of last night to get my mouse wheel working - can anyone offer any help?
<marsh> I have reconfigured it in various ways...
<marsh> it has always worked in every other release I've used (RH, Fed, Mandy & Ubuntu)
<marsh> but not in Kubuntu
<marsh> :(
<marsh> and the Axis var is set to 4 5
<marsh> ...?
<nikkia> urrrrrgh
<nikkia> i hate customers!
<kakalto> hehehe
<nikkia> they always have the silly idea of asking for changes right at the end of the project
<kakalto> marsh, done much googling?
<kakalto> nikkia, but ofcourse! :P
<kakalto> marsh, seen this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21038.html ?
<nikkia> and as a result, i now have to go into the office tomorrow
<nikkia> that's *twice* in a month, disgusting!
<marsh> kakalto: I have... got the check for the 4 5 there, and the xorg-conf thing that I had to re-get just now to configure it (although just now was to fix the res), but everything says the same things, and according to them, my mouse works... >:(
<kakalto> could you post your mouse section in #flood ?
<kakalto> marsh?
<maddwarf> hi all. got my kubuntu install back up n running after ruining my graphics drivers - dunno what i did wrong, but i reinstalled and it worked first time! 8o(
<maddwarf> now I am looking for a new HTML editor. I have looked at Quanta+, and wanted to compare it with Bluefish, but I can;t see Bluefish in my Kynaptic repository
<kakalto> have you enabled universe repositories?
<maddwarf> do what?
<kakalto> one moment please
<maddwarf> I have not altered kynaptic at all
<m0ns00n> maddwarf: Quanta blows bluefish away completely 
<m0ns00n> trust me
<kakalto> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories <--- where it says "gedit", replace with "kate"
<kakalto> OR
<kakalto> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#swmgmt
<m0ns00n> maddwarf: To name one thing, can you work through fish:// or smb:// or ftp:// easily in Bluefish? No. Cuz it uses gnome's file diags.
<maddwarf> don't need any of them, m0ns00n. but that's why i'm wanting to d/l it ... to compare them, see which i get along better with
<maddwarf> just looking at those links
<m0ns00n> maddwarf: I've tried most apps - despite some bugs, quanta TOPS them all
<m0ns00n> :-)
<maddwarf> quanta seemd to randomly crash out on my Slackware box. might be because the system wasn;t stable, but i had trouble with it
<maddwarf> works fine in kubuntu so far tho
<maddwarf> 8o)
<maddwarf> what if the software i want is not in a repository?
<nikkia> hmmm
<maddwarf> hmmm ... problem with kate. won;t run. from cli I get "kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate: it probably crashed." from Menu, it tries to open and then fails, no error report, nothing
<nikkia> there we go
<maddwarf> was working a few days back
<maddwarf> Oh great. now I crashed Kynatpic. went to re-install kate, and it asked for CD, which I don;t have handy - cancel doesn;t work, just brings the "ok/Cancel" dialogue back!!!!!
<maddwarf> anyone seen this behavior before? any solutions?
<nikkia> maddwarf: sort of
<nikkia> maddwarf: i don't use GUI package managers, but have similar behaviour from aptitude
<nikkia> maddwarf: just comment out the cdrom: source in /etc/apt/sources.list and it should go to the net for everything
<maddwarf> ah, good call. it doesn;t solve the underlying issue, but should work
<nikkia> the underlying issue is no doubt in apt
<maddwarf> (BUT: i'm playing with kynaptic to re-install my text-editor (kate) !)
<maddwarf> yes, i can use a diff. editor 8o)
<nikkia> maddwarf: just use nano, vi, or something else, for this single edit :)
<nikkia> its always good to learn basic vi operation for this sort of thing - its 'always' there :)
<maddwarf> 8o)
<maddwarf> ok that said it reinstalled kate - but it still won;t run
<nikkia> what happens if you try to run it from a konsole window ?
<maddwarf> I get "kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate: it probably crashed." from Menu, it tries to open and then fails, no error report, nothing
<nikkia> yeah, its a pain...
<nikkia> kate runs *once* and creates new windows when you run it again
<nikkia> so you probably have a dead kate socket in /tmp that kate is trying to talk to itself via
<maddwarf> this is the first run today. but my version, annoyingly, runs all documents in the same window
<maddwarf> (if it runs at all!! grrrr)
<nikkia> i'm not a fan of kate anyway
<nikkia> but then, i'm an emacs user, so go figure :)
<nikkia> (yes, i know gnuserv/emacs-server has the same behaviour, but i can turn it on/off and ignore it if i want :)
* maddwarf side-steps vi/emacs Holy War, bunkers down against both sides and sticks with kate/nano
<nikkia> maddwarf: i don't really do the editor wars :)
<nikkia> i don't like most of the GUI editors, but thats my preference, and i'm aware others like them
<maddwarf> as with everything, the best one is the one that you like/can use. 8o)
<nikkia> (altho i run xemacs in gui mode, it is essentially just its own 'konsole' type window with a text mode editor inside :)
<nikkia> maddwarf: tbh, i think the main issue i have with GUI editors, is colours...
<nikkia> the GUI editors all seem to be designed to be black on white, and i find that hard to stare at for hours on end during a working day
<nikkia> even if you change them to white on black, they never seem to feel quite right like that
<maddwarf> i still play with the colours, get the right feel for the app.
<nikkia> maddwarf: i don't mind coloured text, its just, the default 'black on white' of gui editors always seems to put too much emphasis on the background for my tastes
<nikkia> (white tends to bleed into black, thus the text looks thinner and less distinct than it should)
<marsh> hey guys. And so after another hour & 30 of messing around with my mouse configuration - the mouse wheel still deosn't work. Is this a common thing - there would appear to be loads of articles - but they all say the same thing!!!
<maddwarf> marsh: yes, they all say the same. very common problem, usually very easy to fix. 
<nikkia> marsh: mice wheels can be a pain to setup, there's a large amount of trial and error to it if its not a simple mouse (3 buttons + wheel)
<maddwarf> what mouse do you have?
<marsh> the config is EXACTLY the same as it is in my other Ubuntu setup, (that came out od this machine) ad works at the moment in another machine of exactly the same spec - difference is, this on is using kde.
<marsh> maddwarf: then why doesn't it work?
<nikkia> if i had a comment to make about kde and mice, it'd be wtf doesn't konqueror support 'back button' on mice, when every other linux GUI browser does :)
<marsh> nikkia: it is a simple mouse (3 buttons + wheel)
<nikkia> marsh, odd, it should work with the config you find in all the guides
<maddwarf> marsh: no idea. as i'm sure you've read 100 times "Option:   ZAxisMapping"    "4 5" has always worked for me 
<nikkia> marsh, its probably that you have the button mapping wrong, you can use xev to check which button code is being sent
<marsh> nikkia - none of them - it works on ubuntu fine - but put a K in it & no joy.
<marsh> maddwarf: tried it - and as a 7 button mouse - and explorerps/2
<maddwarf> i've never got my extra buttons working (MS Explorer 5-button) but whell works 
<nikkia> marsh, run xev from a konsole, move the pointer into the square and move the mouse wheel up and then down
<marsh> nikkia: i've tried it but can't seem to get xev to give me the details - it only gives window details?!?!
<nikkia> see which button #s are sent, should be 4 and 5, but if its not working, chances are it'll be 2 and 3 or something
<maddwarf> back when i played with Sinclairs and BBC Micros, I could read the serial port, see what was going on .... long time ago ....
<nikkia> marsh, you have to put the pointer in the box, then do the mouse button you want to check
<marsh> nikkia: there is no response from th mouse wheel
<marsh> no numbers...
<marsh> nothing
<nikkia> you'll see some text like:
<nikkia> ButtonPress event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,
<nikkia>     root 0x131, subw 0x4400002, time 55052102, (47,28), root:(51,707),
<nikkia>     state 0x0, button 4, same_screen YES
<nikkia> in the konsole window
<nikkia> see it says 'button 4' at the bottom, that was from a mouse-wheel-up event
<marsh> nikkia: yeah - i have all that - but nothing from the mouse wheel...
<nikkia> marsh, then i would guess you're using the wrong mouse driver
<marsh> :(
<marsh> nikkia: the mouse is working in ubuntu on another machine at the same time!
<marsh> using exactly the same setup!
<maddwarf> i'm gonna log of ffor a while, grab some food and re-address this kate-won't-run issue later. good luck with the mouse, marsh. 
<marsh> cheers maddwarf 
<maddwarf> thnx nikkia 
<maddwarf> byeeee
<marsh> nikkia: what other drivers are there?
<nikkia> marsh, well, I use 'ExplorerPS/2'
<marsh> it's a standard netscroll optic mouse
<marsh> nikkia: i tried it earlier - no joy
<nikkia> marsh, which driver are you using now ?
<marsh> Am i right in thinking that I only have to restart the x-system to change the drivers?
<nikkia> in theory, yes
<marsh> ImPS/2
<nikkia> in practice, occasionally, X will set the mouse in the wrong mode, if the mouse supports more than 1 reporting mode
<marsh> just changed back from explorerps/2 when i came on here
<nikkia> in those situations, if its a USB mouse, sometimes replugging it will work, if its PS/2  you'll need to reboot
<marsh> i tried XAxismapping 2 3 - and it worked - but not quite the way it should Hehehe
<nikkia> should be "4 5"
<nikkia> oh, XAxis?!?
<nikkia> should be ZAxisMapping :)
<marsh> but at least I got a scroll out of it - even if it meant losing the rest of my mouse
<marsh> nikkia: or whatever it was called - i done it right - my memory just fails me a bit now cause I'm stressed :(
<nikkia> marsh: http://pastebin.com/316910
<nikkia> that's my config
<marsh> yeah - sorry Zaxis
<marsh> nikkia: exactly as mine is, but the comments are the other way round.
<nikkia> marsh, yes, and the commented out lines *DID NOT WORK* :)
<nikkia> you probably want 'Buttons 5' if  you don't have a 'back button' tho
<TheNeXuS> moin
<marsh> yeah - sorry - i do, and i have no 5 6 commented out.
<marsh> hang on - I'll try a reboot
<DarkSpy> is there a way to emulate a network on my own computer?
<m0ns00n> DarkSpy: What do you mean? 
<m0ns00n> DarkSpy: Run a TCP/IP stack inside a program?
<m0ns00n> DarkSpy: And only in that program?
<marsh> nikkia: no joy :(
<nikkia> strange
<marsh> and it's still running fine when i switch over to the other machine
<DarkSpy> I wanted to play with some networking programs like ethereal and ettercap, but I don't have a second computer in the lan to test
<marsh> kubuntu = too many problems :(
<DarkSpy> I was wondering if there was a program to emulate a lan
<marsh> i have no working media player... no working mouse... some of the mouse icons are all messed up, and the windows like startup music that plays EVERY TIME i have started X and I can't find how to stop is making me want to punch something
<marsh> Grrrrrr...
<marsh> have to choose between the two evils.... k3b is fantastic!!!
<marsh> but not available on ubuntu... :(
<DarkSpy> marsh: control center -> sound & multimedia -> system messages
<DarkSpy> something like that
<marsh> DarkSpy: tried it - hit Turn off all Sounds - no joy - it still played like windows.... why do you guys have that windows noise???
<marsh> Ubuntu has something a bit better
<marsh> Kubuntu went with microsoft!!?!?!?
<DarkSpy> just because it has a starting music theme?
<wincide> m0ns00n:  Network Simulator
<wincide> http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/
<marsh> DarkSpy: Ahhh.... I now have found the way to change/destroy it... thanks man....
<wincide> m0ns00n: sorry :)
<marsh> DarkSpy: a very similar one to m$.... almost a jingle...
<DarkSpy> wincide: thanks
<wincide> :)
<marsh> DarkSpy: why not a sound (like Ubuntu) or a voice even (like Knoppix) That was original... that knoppix voice was great! Initiating startup sequrence" 
<DarkSpy> can I make networks with UML / Xen /VMware?
<marsh> DarkSpy: who could knock that???
<nikkia> marsh, urgh, the knoppix voice was horrible
<DarkSpy> haven't used ubuntu don't know what the theme is like
<nikkia> it stank of 'reticulating splines'
<marsh> nikkia: Hehehhe
<apokryphos> hey nikkia :)
<marsh> nikkia: it was better than the 'jingle' option... surely!
<nikkia> hi apokryphos
<DarkSpy> in kubuntu is the kde default I think, so it's not really kubuntu fault
<apokryphos> How are you today? 
<nikkia> marsh: i have no jingle, so i care not
<nikkia> apokryphos: lousy, nasty headache
<apokryphos> eek
<marsh> why not make them quieter?
<marsh> (if you gotta have a jingle)
<apokryphos> nikkia: run around in circles singing -- it'll make it go away.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i doubt that :P
<marsh> nikkia: do it out in the open!
<apokryphos> Or hit your finger so it hurts real bad; the headache will be a thing of the past.
<marsh> nikkia: it'll woirk then
<nikkia> i feel even worse if i stand up
<apokryphos> :s
<nikkia> which suggests this may be part of my low bp problem
<marsh> that was my mothers plan--- smack round the head... there - it doesn't hurt conpared with that, does it!
<marsh> nikkia: coffee
<marsh> but it's a bit superficial
<apokryphos> marsh: your mum was cruel :P
<nikkia> hmmmm, how odd
<marsh> apokryphos: Hhmmm...
<marsh> nikkia: odd?
<nikkia> something is locking sound again,  but i see nothing in lsof's output
<marsh> nikkia: sorry to hear it...
<apokryphos> Odd. I don't know of another way to find out what's using it
<nikkia> apokryphos: the only thing showing up is, oddly, firefox, having libartsdsp option
<nikkia> option=open
<nikkia> which is odd, because firefox never seems to *use* arts, but OSS directly
<wincide> DarkSpy: if you can't use Network Simulator try scotty's tkined :) http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/scotty-tkined.html
<apokryphos> nikkia: lsof /dev/dsp would that show only what's using OSS? With amaroK running I don't get anything, but maybe it's cos I'm using xine..
<nikkia> apokryphos: my alsa is configured to use dmix, so amarok shouldn't lock sound here
<nikkia> likewise xine, which is configured to use alsa
<apokryphos> right
<nikkia> so locked sound, pretty much exclusively means 'OSS access somewhere'
<DarkSpy> wincide: just wanted to know all my options before installing something
<apokryphos> nikkia: but if lsof /dev/dsp doesn't give anything...
<nikkia> apokryphos: i keep toying with trying to modify snd-pcm-oss to use pcm.default instead of hw:0,0 
<nikkia> but i'm sure if its possible, someone would have done so, already
<wincide> DarkSpy: i think the best way to know these programs is reading their description in the webs i gave you  :) i don know what you want to do
<DarkSpy> play with sniffers, etc..
<_jordi> hola?
<apokryphos> nikkia: or you could make a revolutionary discovery :P
<wincide> _jordi: try #kubuntu-es ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: sometimes you find that things like this are easy, but everyone just thinks 'if it worked, someone would have, already' :)
<_jordiwin> wincide: thanks
<nikkia> so noone has ever tried :)
<wincide> DarkSpy: i think you must try both programs and decide by yourself
<DarkSpy> ok thanks
<DarkSpy> I'll try ns first seems more up to date
<nikkia> apokryphos: at least i finally got my ip->hostname resolution working, and thus nickserv remembers me now :)
<apokryphos> NickServer is definitely a male
<apokryphos> *nickserv
<nikkia> apokryphos: unfortunately, freenode's nickserv is broken with regards to access list containing IPv6 addresses
<apokryphos> :|
<nikkia> works with IPv4 addresses, or reverse-resolvable hostnames, but not with IPv6 ip addresses *shrug*
<apokryphos> is this only a problem for freenode's?
<hussam> what PCMCIA wifi cards are supported by kernel 2.6 without ndiswrapper or any 3rd party driver?
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, nickserv seems to manage on other networks that are Ipv6 aware, whether its a problem with the services codebase that freenode use, or some configuration issue, i don't know
<nikkia> hussam, my Orinoco cards definitely work
<hussam> what's the model name/number?
<nikkia> dunno, they just have 'Orinoco' on them in big white letters
<hussam> that one works right out of the box without ndiswrapper?
<nikkia> yes
<nikkia> it uses the 'orinoco_cs' module
<hussam> nikkia: you only did modprobe orinoco_cs ?
<nikkia> hussam, i did nothing, it is auto-detected
<hussam> nikkia, what if I install a Orinoco now. will it be automatically loaded on reboot or do I have to load the driver myself. I donno how Kubuntu deals with new hardware.
<nikkia> hussam, assuming CS knows about it, it should be loaded 'instantly', and will start looking for a wlan to connect to
<hussam> nikkia: what's CS ?
<nikkia> card services
<nikkia> its a daemon that linux runs that handles PCMCIA plug n play
<hussam> but it it doesn't for some reason, I can always do modprobe orinoco_cs ?
<nikkia> if CS isn't running, modprobe'ing orinoco_cs won't work
<nikkia> the _cs says its a card services driver :)
<hussam> ok I got that
<nikkia> check ps -ax and see if '/usr/sbin/cardmgr' is running
<nikkia> if it is, and the card isn't detected, then card services doesn't have a mapping from the device manufacturer/id to a driver
<nikkia> if you're *sure* you know what driver it should use, then you can create that mapping, but if you get it wrong things can go very bad :)
<hussam> I still haven't bought a card. but if Orinoco works for you, I'll get one too. I might be switching to wireless soon.
<nikkia> orinoco and other prism chipsets work great, but they tend to be 802.11b only, and aren't very easy to find these days
<nikkia> most places sell 802.11g cards now, and most of those require closed-source drivers or ndiswrapper (or just don't work at all with linux)
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<_stef> Im looking for the software scanner and infrared in KDE controlcenter. Does anyone know how I can install that? Igoogled alot but I wwas not able to find necessary information about it. Can someon help?
<jjesse> hmm looking and i can't find it out to help you
<_stef> it seems itis abit difficult to install it afterwards . I dont know wich package I need
<_stef> and where to get it
<_stef> I'm wondering cause I have this stuff with the liveCD but not after a Kubuntu instalation
* wincide is back.
<_stef> no one knows what I need?
<dgtl> hi everyone
<jjesse> hiyga dgtl
<dgtl> i can't wait for plasma to take shape soon :)
<dgtl> btw... is it possible to remove the animation in the taskbar when launching a program?
<dgtl> it looks hideous
<apokryphos> dgtl: in the quicklaunch? Sure; right-click -> Configure panel
<dgtl> ok thanks
<dgtl> ehm... where is it located... or called?
<ashen> yeau
<ashen> I'm nearly maybe going to use kde
<ashen> I've raped out all of the bloating and uglyness...
<ashen> but I have a question
<ashen> is there any way to fix kde's horrible draw speed/style
<ashen> it seems to do everything very... chunkily
<ashen> ???
<ashen> ...wow... channel is dead!
<ashen> *cries*
<apokryphos> ashen: draw speed?
* apokryphos hands ashen a tissue
<apokryphos> (Kleenex, of course)
<ashen> haha
<ashen> yessims
<ashen> uhm
<ashen> the whole thing draws chunkily
<ashen> slowly
<ashen> it easily runs into slowdown
<ashen> and its not... smooth
<ashen> I mean, Gnome is smooth.
<ashen> Windows isn't anywhere near as smooth as that
<ashen> but its still smoother than KDE
<ashen> *sniff* talking to myself again
<ashen> hrmmm
<ashen> is there some sort of kde system monitor
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> CTRL+escape
<ashen> ah
<ashen> cool
<m0ns00n> I don't know why everyone says Gnome is so much smoother than KDE
<m0ns00n> I feel it the other way around
<ashen> really
<ashen> ?
<ashen> hrmmm
<m0ns00n> Yeah
<ashen> I want to see your system
<ashen> :p
<m0ns00n> The only thing is that QT is not double buffered
<m0ns00n> I also run kde VERY smoothly on my PIII 500mhz
<m0ns00n> 192 mb ram
<m0ns00n> 196
<ashen> hrmmm
<ashen> I think
<ashen> I'm out of memory
<m0ns00n> 192..
<ashen> wtf
<m0ns00n> No
<m0ns00n> You're not
<m0ns00n> The memory is just managed
<m0ns00n> It's always like that
<ashen> ahg
<m0ns00n> When something new runs, it's allocated over.
<ashen> so... 479 of 512?
<m0ns00n> Yeah, ask yourself how KDE can run on 64 mb of ram
<m0ns00n> if it should need 479
<m0ns00n> :-)
<ashen> haha
<ashen> yeh
<ashen> uhm
<ashen> one other thing
<ashen> I have some processes running...
<ashen> 2 "gdm"
<m0ns00n> ok
<ashen> 2 "gconfd-2"
<ashen> it seems to me those shouldn't be running
<m0ns00n> I have gvonfd
<m0ns00n> gconfd
<m0ns00n> But no gdm
<m0ns00n> Try to kill it and see what happens
<apokryphos> gdm shouldn't be killed... that would log you out if you used it to log in, I think
<m0ns00n> Not if you run KDM
<m0ns00n> :-)
<ashen> how do I get root permissions on this ctrl-backspace jazz
<apokryphos> m0ns00n: hence the "if you used it to log in"
<m0ns00n> ashen: You don't
<m0ns00n> ashen: With kdesu I guess
<ashen> I'm not allowed to kill gdm
<m0ns00n> Ok
<apokryphos> ashen: did you log in with gdm?
<m0ns00n> Then you're using it
<m0ns00n> ashen: do: "sudo apt-get install kdm"
<ashen> yeh, but why would I have 2 copies open?
<ashen> O_o
<m0ns00n> ashen: Then gnome stuff will go away
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> Or
<apokryphos> ashen: how did you install Kubuntu?
<ashen> through synaptic
<m0ns00n> aha
<ashen> over natural ubuntu
<apokryphos> ashen: what package
<ashen> kubuntu
<m0ns00n> ashen: I did the same thing
<apokryphos> ashen: you should have installed kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> there is no "kubuntu" package
<m0ns00n> ashen: But first: "apt-get remove gnome*" then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ashen> heh... not sure if I wanna kill gnome yet
<apokryphos> that'll keep GTK stuff -- not sure if he wants that
<m0ns00n> Then alas
<m0ns00n> You have gdm etc
<m0ns00n> :-)
<ashen> hrmmm
<apokryphos> ashen: if you want to get all the packages that come with Kubuntu you will have to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ashen> *opens synaptic... or the kde one*
<ashen> ah
<ashen> no.
<ashen> I have kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Oh ok, then you just don't have kdm as your default DM
<apokryphos> you can change that, if you want to, by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ashen> my first install was broken (like... nothing in the config thing... etc.) so I reinstalled the package... some things didn't download
<apokryphos> ashen: did you add the latest repository?
<ashen> latest repo?
<ashen> which one?
<apokryphos> !kde341
<ubotu> methinks kde341 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ashen> nope
<ashen> just installed it from what I had ^_^"
<apokryphos> It's a good idea to add that one, then re-install kubuntu-desktop
<ashen> will do
<ashen> but while I'm doing that
<ashen> is there any way I can make this thing smoother
<apokryphos> what are your computer specs?
<ashen> hrmmm... Geforce 6600 (with latest NVIDIA drivers), Athlon1800 (1.533Ghz), 512Meg Ram...
<PieD> what isn't smooth ?
<ashen> KDE
<PieD> what exactly ?
<apokryphos> It definitely shouldn't be running slow then. Type "top" in konsole and see what's hitting high up there
<apokryphos> PieD: moving windows etc I think
<ashen> okay... when I move this window around
<PieD> moving windows isn't only a KDE job
<PieD> it is also related to the X server
<ashen> all the other windows underneath loose their contents, then when I let go it takes...
<apokryphos> PieD: his GNOME is fine though
<PieD> ok
<ashen> 2 seconds to draw all of them
<apokryphos> ashen: hit top and see what's shooting up, then
<ashen> nothing
<PieD> did you enable translucency ?? it is the only way I know to do that
<ashen> oh
<ashen> wait... lemme check when I move the windows
<spike> hi there
<apokryphos> ashen: to have translucency you would have had to have manually set it up, so you'd know about it...
<spike> apt-get remove amarok -> amarok amarok-arts amarok-gstreamer amarok-xine kubuntu-desktop ....
<spike> that looks *BAD*
<apokryphos> spike: it's not
<spike> ah
<ashen> I dont want transulsency
<ashen> hold on
<apokryphos> spike: kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package -- not a real one. It depends upon other things
<ashen> its Xorg thats taking a death
<ashen> so maybe my Xorg is set up with something that doesnt like kde... gonna look at it
<ashen> hold on
<apokryphos> I guess we can wait till you have 3.4.1 and we'll see if the problem persists
<spike> apokryphos: k, tnx, removing then
<ashen> whats kde's simple text editor
<apokryphos> spike: what audio player are you using instead? :P
<apokryphos> ashen: kate/kwrite
<PieD> ashen: kedit
<ashen> k
<spike> apokryphos: trying to compile 1.3 :)
<apokryphos> Heh, yeah, I guess taht's simpler.
<spike> current one doesn't work :(
<apokryphos> spike: oh ok, cool. I did too -- works great. :)
<ashen> both kate and kedit crashed
<spike> I have loads of probs, and web radios don't work at all
<PieD> a bit more evolved : kwrite (add syntax highlight for instance)
<ashen> well... kedit could not be found
<apokryphos> ashen: are you using sudo?
<spike> apokryphos: cool, in case I'll bug you a bit then :)
<m0ns00n> wierd
<ashen> mhmm
<PieD> kedit isn't installed by default
<ashen> something weird is going on
<ashen> ah
<spike> apokryphos: the new one seems awesome, with the stuff from wikipedia and editable playlists!
<apokryphos> spike: they sure are :). Few other little things around... I'm just waiting till Breezy to have PyKDE properly so I can have fun with more amaroK plugins
<spike> I was struggling to get the latter
<ashen> updating now
<m0ns00n> Is the Geforce 4MX issues still with the newest nvidia drivers?
<spike> apokryphos: how did u get it compiled? I was going to do an apt-get build-dep amarok and then trying the configure/make/make install
<m0ns00n> I'm stuck with 1.6111 I think
<apokryphos> spike: that should do it, yup.
<ashen> I have the Xinerama Serverflag
<ashen> uhrm
<ashen> what else
<apokryphos> spike: can't remember if I had to compile other things... not sure. Make sure when you configure it wants to make the musicbrainz plugin etc
<apokryphos> what else what? :)
<ashen> actually... my xorg.conf is a little weird right now... I've set up a dodgy 2 screen system
<ashen> but
<ashen> gnome still works fine
<ashen> I dont have compositing on or anything...
<ashen> (*shudder* I had an experience with KDE and compositing once... never again)
<apokryphos> Compositing is real nice here, and reasonably smooth. I just don't need it for everyday computer-using, so don't have it at the mo
<apokryphos> KDE customizations for it from kcontrol are real cool though
<ashen> hrmmm
<ashen> I'm starting to think I should reinstall ubuntu with kubuntu just to see what a fresh install is like
<ashen> haha
<apokryphos> You could, but there's not much need. I always had Ubuntu first here
<apokryphos> had it from back in the day when KDE was in Universe ;-)
<ashen> back in the day
<ashen> ^_^
<Fra|way> http://moon.google.com/ <-- Google is mooning us. :o
<jjesse> grin that's been on all the sites today
<jjesse> nothing special :)
<qbit> anyone know if OpenOffice.org package in kubuntu is created *without* Java support?
<apokryphos> qbit: if it's not OOo2, then it should be
<qbit> it's the old one, 1.1.x
<apokryphos> qbit: no java then, yes.
<qbit> in tools->options->~/security the "Enable" button has no effect and the "Browse" Classpath button is greyed out
<ashen> xconf --> clean.
<ashen> 13 minutes to go on my update
<qbit> ok - i guess that's why the jndbc drivers won't work when they do with resin....   -   thanks
<ashen> everything is A-OK
<ashen> except this chunkyness
<nikkia> hmmm, apokryphos?
<nikkia> apokryphos: you don't happen to know wtf to find libsystray4j.so do you?
<apokryphos> nikkia: no idea, sorry. :|
<nikkia> i'm puzzled, tbh
<nikkia> azureus has a systray icon... but uses libsystray4j to do so, apparently...
<ashen> doesn't sound like the sort of naming that would come in a well made package-- perhaps some system tray applet?
<nikkia> yet other java apps don't see it, and libsystray4j is nowhere to be found on my system
<apokryphos> a locate for libsystray4j doesn't show anything for me; tray-icon seems to be fine though
<apokryphos> heh, yeah.
<nikkia> ashen: its a system tray access for java thing
<ashen> ah
<nikkia> provides generic KDE/Gnome system tray functions
<qbit> maybe it's compressed up in a .jar file somewhere
<nikkia> qbit, i'm not sure you can use .so files from a .jar
<qbit> i did an ldconfig -p |grep libsystray and don't see it anywhere either    <-hoary + kde 3.4.0 though
<apokryphos> could try your luck in #azureus 
<qbit> oh - yes lol
<apokryphos> I find that channel a little silly; that channel is for developers, and they have #azureus-users for users... 
<nikkia> apokryphos: you misunderstand
<nikkia> azureus works, that's not the issue
<nikkia> i'm trying to run jPodder, which also uses systray4j
<apokryphos> Gathered that... but they'd likely know how it uses systray4j
<ashen> wow... KDE doesn't looks so bad after a bit of tweaking
<ashen> (I suppose this is the wrong place to make that comment)
<ashen> is there any way to increase the padding of the taskbaramajigger?
<ashen> and are there keyboard shortcuts for navigating the pageR?
<nikkia> ashen: yes
<nikkia> ashen: i think they're undefined by default tho, but there should be shortcuts for it in kcontrol
<ashen> k
<ashen> unpacking update!
<ashen> woot
<ashen> bbs (time to restart x
<ashen> )
<teprrr> ummmmmmmmmmmmm, there's no modconf in ubuntu?!
<Ashen> yay
<Ashen> its working marginally better
<Ashen> I think I know what the problem is
<Ashen> for some reason whenever I start my computer I need to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<|rockinnerd|> Ashen, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -e nvidia
<Ashen> ...
<Ashen> that... checks through my xconf for the word nvidia?
<|rockinnerd|> yes
<Ashen> no, I literally have to rebuild the module each time I start my computer
<|rockinnerd|> oh.
<Ashen> each time I restart the module is gone o_o
<|rockinnerd|> did u apt-get it?
<Ashen> nope
<Ashen> apt-get crashes my card
<Ashen> I use the nvidia installer
<Ashen> tho that shouldn't be a problem
<nikkia> Ashen: i had some weirdness with beep like that
<|rockinnerd|> weird, apt-get works for me
<nikkia> each time i rebooted, beep lost all of its plugins, and i had to recompile them
<Ashen> did you say beep, or did one of our irc clients censor you?
<Ashen> ^_^'
<nikkia> then, one day, it just stopped happening
<nikkia> Ashen: i said beep, as in 'beep-media-player'
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> I dont know what that is
<Ashen> is it any good
<Ashen> ?
<nikkia> a fork of xmms
<bbailey> "better xmms"
<Ashen> ah
<nikkia> far more reliable, xmms crashes every 10-20 minutes for me :)
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> I've taken to using Amarok
<Ashen> melikes it
<nikkia> ashen, i like amarok...
<nikkia> but not enough of my media is in mp3 to be able to bear it
<Ashen> hrmmm... why not use the xine engine?
<Ashen> doesn't that support... lots of formats?
<nikkia> ashen, because it still doesn't make the collection work with anything but mp3
<Ashen> or recompile gstreamer by default.
<Ashen> thats a lie...
<nikkia> and amarok without the collection system == useless :)
<Ashen> I've played flac, wma and ogg
<nikkia> ashen, its not, i've tried it, it only scans and adds my mp3s
<Ashen> O_O
<nikkia> it doesn't pick up on my m4a, flac or ape files
<Ashen> :S
<Ashen> strange
<Ashen> you lodged a bug?
<nikkia> the latest beta does find them...
<Ashen> ah
<nikkia> but adds them all as artist="", album="", track=""
<Ashen> well then next version should
<Ashen> heh
<nikkia> which kind of makes it impossible to browse
<Ashen> yeh
<Ashen> still, I prefer amarok, as a player, to winamp.
<Ashen> and winamp is... the player to beat
<nikkia> i never liked winamp
<nikkia> QCD was always my player of choice on windows
<Ashen> heh
<Ashen> never used QCD
<Ashen> I used a couple
<Ashen> winamp is just small, and kept playing my trax when windows crashed
<Ashen> ^_^
<Ashen> which was alot
<Ashen> (yay windows)
<Ashen> hrmmm... considering switching from gtk to qt in my coding...
<Ashen> considering
<Ashen> is there any fast development stuffs for qt interfaces?
<nikkia> you know its GPL not LGPL, right?
<Ashen> QT?
<nikkia> yeah
<Ashen> gtk is lgpl?
<nikkia> yeah
<Ashen> oh... yeh... you can buy open liscences
<Ashen> I might be able to make friends with someone from trolltech and get a free liscence. (mehehehehe)... 
<nikkia> ashen, i doubt it
<Ashen> but right now I'm not building to sell, or hold the code
<nikkia> fair enough, just wanted to be sure you were aware
<Ashen> mhmm
<nikkia> and trolltech is rather annoying about it...
<Ashen> aparently its got many advantages
<Ashen> are there any other alternatives?
<nikkia> if you write it against GPL, but before releasing decide you want to sell, you can't just buy a license :/
<Ashen> really O_o
<Ashen> wtf?
<nikkia> you have to have a license from day 1, or release it as GPL
<Ashen> thats stupid
<nikkia> ashen, and probably not legal, but its what they claim
<Ashen> plummeting respect for trolltech
<Ashen> having one of their offices in my city made them #1 goodness... I feel so betrayed
<Ashen> ^_^
<Ashen> What other choices do I have for interfacing standards to work with?
<Ashen> APIs
<Ashen> tings
<Ashen> and things
<nikkia> too many to list :P
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> okay, whats yur fav
<Ashen> ^_^
<Ashen> what do you recommend
<nikkia> seriously, theres about 10 X apis for every person on the planet :P
<Ashen> rather
<Ashen> haha
<nikkia> *shrug* i don't do much linux GUI programming tbh
<Ashen> mmm
<Ashen> well that doesn't help
<nikkia> generally, tended to use Xlib in the past, but i wouldn't recommend it :)
<Ashen> fair enuf
<Ashen> :)
<Ashen> I like gtk, its fast to develop and its got nice C# bindings...
<Ashen> buuut
<Ashen> it looks... ugly in some systems
<Ashen> that is... it doesn't translate as nicely as I'
<Ashen> d like
<Ashen> although... now that I look at some of my stuffs, its not THAT bad...
<Ashen> I suppose... 
<Ashen> there are just so many shaddows
<Ashen> I mean, if you're using widgets upon widgets...
<Ashen> (which is probably not the best way to work anyway :p)
<Ashen> what does amarok use?
<nikkia> um, its a KDE app, thus, Qt
<Ashen> mmm
<Ashen> thought so
<|rockinnerd|> anything else Ashen :-)
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> actually, its running quite well now
<Ashen> I'm starting to like KDE, now that I've erased the entire menu (which seems to spawn several hundred icons by default) and got rid of the background of the taskbar... and reduced the font sizes...and am using the clearlooks type theme default to 3.4
<Ashen> the reason I wanted to change was I've been reading up on all the stuffs that they're planning for 4
<Ashen> its very tempting.
<Ashen> :)
<Ashen> plus I liked the interfaces in amarok and k3b
<Ashen> (which I used in gnome)
<Toby> I have problems with raki, kde pda sync tool. Can anyone tell me in which chan I can get help?
<|rockinnerd|> Toby, /join #kde
<|rockinnerd|> then ask there
<Toby> ok thx :)
<Ashen> hrmmm... how do I get the little... left hand menu in konquerer
<Ashen> ah
<Ashen> found it
<Ashen> "nav panel"
<Ashen> hah! it puts amarok in there!
<Ashen> heh... terminal emulator
<Ashen> there are all sorts of neat things here
<Ashen> :)
<nikkia> ashen, and most of them totally useless :P
<nikkia> Ashen: i remember when the finder replacement for OS X had a terminal emulation window built in, the usefulness of that lasted about 20 seconds too :)
<hussam> how do I make a local mirror of an apt reposiroty?
<spike> anybody running amarok?
<frank_> I tried it but that's it
<insanekane> spike: me
<insanekane> spike: not at the moment though
<Ashen> yup
<Ashen> right now
<Ashen> :)
<Ashen> *waves convulsively*
<insanekane> looks like we have an amarok fan(atic) here )
<insanekane> :)
<Ashen> ^_^
<Ashen> you got a problem with that? *evil glare*
<Ashen> heh.
<Ashen> hehe... ubuntu has left this server
<Ashen> does kde have like... a kde bit torrent client?
<seth_k> Qtorrent
<seth_k> !info qtorrent
<ubotu> qtorrent: (BitTorrent client for QT 3.x), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.9.6.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<Ashen> any good?
<seth_k> never used it, I use Azureus
<Ashen> mmm
<Ashen> as do I
<Ashen> but seeing as I'm getting all of this KDE stuffs
<Ashen> :)
<seth_k> heh
<Ashen> wtf
<Ashen> installing qtorrent requires me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Ashen> and firefox gnome support O_o
<seth_k> what does it remove?
<seth_k> methinks that it's not qtorrent doing the damage
<seth_k> but something else is conflicting and apt is just now telling you about it
<nikkia> i can't see how it'd be qtorrent
<nikkia> its only deps are python and python-qt3
<Ashen> oh well
<Ashen> I need sleep now
<Ashen> 'nite all
<Ashen|Sleeping> (but I'm not gonna leave
<Ashen|Sleeping> )
<Ashen|Sleeping> (^_^)
<eikke> whats the metapackage called to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<DarkSpy> kubuntu-desktop?
<eikke> ty
<jjesse> how come when i'm downloading a file thru konqurer it says 100% of 100% download and keeps downloading
<jjesse> it says like 59.8 mb of 59.8mb download and keeps moving up
<mikec> why can't i get anything to install.i open terminal and type sudo apt-get <package>. all i get is an error message. am i missing something
<gianni> what error do you get?
<mikec> no directory
<gianni> shouldent it be sudo apt-get install <package>  ?
<martinjh99> Can anyone tell me how to configure THunderbird to open links in Firefox?
<mikec> yes i get the same message
<gianni> i dont know then, sorry
<mikec> thanks anyway
<gianni> does anyone know how to execute a script when a user logs in?
<martinjh99> Gianni .bashrc I think runs on login...  Not quite sure as there are different ways and means of getting a shell to run...
<martinjh99> and more than one file that gets read depending on wether it is a login shell or not.
<gianni> ~/.bashrc ?
<martinjh99> Yup I think theres a systemwide /etc/bashrc as well but not sure.
<gianni> ok, thanks
<martinjh99> NO worries do a man bash to get more info on which files run at startup
<scto> Strange i've an error with installing koffice1.4 :-/ 
<scto> btw hi to all :-)
<martinjh99> Hi 
<martinjh99> Can anyone tell me how to configure THunderbird to open links in Firefox?
* Riggzy_Linux is downloading Enemy Territory
<scto> no sorry, i don't use thunderbird
<scto> or firefox
<martinjh99> Hey no worries I'll keep asking... Someones bound to know!
<Riggzy_Linux> martin, I'm getting thudnerbird now so I'll have the same problem in a second ;-)
<martinjh99> :)  Use them in Windows as well...  Uninstalled the Ubuntu versions and got 1.0.6
<scto> does anybody know how to resolve apt/dpkg errors?
<Riggzy_Linux> Will downloding the .run installer for Enemy Territory from one of those game file hosts work, or do I need some sort of Ubuntu-packaged version ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> scto, what errors?
<martinjh99> Should work as long as it is the Linux version ;)
<Riggzy_Linux> martin - good thinking
<Riggzy_Linux> scto, can you pick out an error you;'re having?
<scto> Riggy install troubles with unsermake from koffice, now dpkg tells me to run dpkg --configure -a but
<scto> if i do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade 
<scto> i've the same error as before :-/
<Riggzy_Linux> hmm
<Riggzy_Linux> is it an ubuntu package?
<scto> maybe a corupt unsermake package on the mirrors?
<Riggzy_Linux> I installed a debian package yesterday, saved my ubuntu system by a hair
<scto> Riggy yes official Kubuntu install with Koffice 1.4 from www.kubuntu.org
<scto> package name unsermake_20050618-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Riggzy_Linux> weird
<Riggzy_Linux> no idea =/
<scto> yes :/
<martinjh99> I dont think I had to get that package when I tried KOffice... ;)
<scto> martin yes thats the prob, but how to uninstall ?
<martinjh99> Scto> Tried that command it tell you to use?
<scto> i try an sudo apt-get -remove --purge unsermake_20050618-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<scto> martin yes, dpkg --configure -a
<martinjh99> Hmmm no clue then...
<scto> i'm not sure but theres a switch apt-get install -f or so hmm
<Rhisc> hi
<Rhisc> anyone home?
<epiloc> hi
<martinjh99> scto> Try apt=get install -f then... Can't make it any worse!!
<Rhisc> hey i need some help
<Rhisc> i just installed Kubuntu 
<Rhisc> this is my first time ever using linux 
<scto> hmm but if i do it, apt tries do reinstall the unsermake package and that fails :-/
<Riggzy_Linux> Welcome :)
<scto> Hi :-)
<Rhisc> the boot loader wont let me boot windows
<martinjh99> scto> Ahh right.. OK Not a clue after that!
<Spiritual_Vagabo> hi, i have got a adsl router and wish to connect to the internet from KUBUNTU.
<gigaclon> where did you install linux?
<Riggzy_Linux> I think your installtions ego is too high ;-)
<Rhisc> I installed kubuntu an another hd so to switch os i have to switch hard drives
<scto> lol :-)
<Spiritual_Vagabo> 2 days back someone had told me to do on the cmd line: sudo dhclient eth0
<Riggzy_Linux> Spiritual_Vagabo, what router is it?
<Riggzy_Linux> modem evn
<Spiritual_Vagabo> it worked, but every time I switched off the modem, it stopped working
<Riggzy_Linux> Spiritual_Vagabo, that would make sense
<Spiritual_Vagabo> its a beetel dsl router
<Spiritual_Vagabo> if u want I can show u the error that dhclent is outputing
<Spiritual_Vagabo> if that would help
<bufalo73> hello
<Rhisc> hi bufalo
<Rhisc> so... what should i do about the boot loader?
<Rhisc> having to switch my hard drives around to boot differnt os's is really annyoing
<Riggzy_Linux> Spiritual_Vagabo, if yuore connecting through the modem, and you turn it off, shouldnt the fact that it stops working be logical?
<insanekane> Rhisc: edit the bootloader ... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tiago> hi, im new to linux, how do i install deb archives under kubuntu?
<Riggzy_Linux> Rhisc, is there anything about Windows in that file insanekane just mentioned?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> true, but what I meant to say is that when i turn it off and on again, it dont work
<scto> tiago local or remote?
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tiago> local
<Rhisc> umm what file?
<tiago> its a window decoration
<scto> sudo dpkg -i packaname.deb
<scto> ups :-)
<Riggzy_Linux> Rhisc, go into a console and type     sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rhisc> oh
<scto> packagename :-)
<Rhisc> k
<Spiritual_Vagabo> insanekane, but I thought kubuntu was suppose to do all that for me!
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: dunno about that
<Spiritual_Vagabo> this was 1 of the reasons y i plan to switch to kubuntu
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: but if you wait a couple of months, im writing a wizard for it :)
<tiago> how will it know which package to install?
<insanekane> tiago: do you want to install a package from the net ? or do you have the package on you hard disk ?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> cooooooool
<Rhisc> it says communication problem with kate
<Riggzy_Linux> Rhisc, hehe oops
<scto> tiago change to the directory like cd /home/scto/... 
<tiago> its on my hard drive
<insanekane> tiago: whats the name of deb file ?
<tiago> akdc_1.0-3.2_i386.deb
<Riggzy_Linux> Rhisc, try          sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rhisc> ah that works
<frank_> sudo for kde apps is kdesu
<scto> tiago-- sudo dpkg -i akdc_1.0-3.2_i386.deb
<Riggzy_Linux> is there anything n there to do with windows?
<tiago> thanx
<Rhisc> yeah
<Riggzy_Linux> (apart from the commented example at the top)
<scto> :-)
<tiago> dpkg: error processing akdc_1.0-3.2_i386.deb (--install):
<tiago>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<tiago> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tiago>  akdc_1.0-3.2_i386.deb
<insanekane> Rhisc: btw, it is not easy to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst ... without knowing exactly what uou are doing
<tiago> :-S
<Spiritual_Vagabo> i cant wait 2 months, i need a solution asap
<insanekane> tiago: if you do ls -la, can you see the file ?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> its behaving very weird
<insanekane> Spiritual_Vagabo: edit the /etc/network/interfaces ... and use "auto" .. to get more info on how to edit, and where to add auto, you need to do man /etc/network/interfaces
<scto> tiago executed with sudo?
<tiago> i dont see it with ls -la
<scto> tiago wheres the package? directory name?
<tiago>  /home/tiago/Themes
<Spiritual_Vagabo> k
<scto> tiago and where you are? tipe: pwd
<Spiritual_Vagabo> wil do that when I reboot into kubuntu
<Spiritual_Vagabo> thanx insanekane 
<insanekane> tiago: an additional thing ... it is entirely possible that this package may not work on kubuntu
<tiago>  /home/tiago
<tiago> :S
<tiago> it worked in mepis >_< i just dubble clicka nd it installs
<scto> :-) so do a sudo dpkg -i /home/tiago/Themes/akdc_1.0-3.2_i386.deb
<tiago> does any one know what package mepis uses to isntall deb files?
<tiago> scto:  thanx alot bro
<scto> no prob :-)
<tiago> it worked xD
<tiago> is there any graphical way to do it?
<scto> tiago yes kpackage
<tiago> becouse im noob and used to windows... just dubble clicking things
<tiago> ok cool thanx bro
<scto> no prob :-) better to be an noob under linux than a pro under windows :-)
<tiago> lol
<tiago> indeed
<insanekane> tiago: you can also look around in kde-apps for a .desktop file or Konqueror shortcut, which allows you to point-click install a deb file
<scto> someone here installed Koffice 1.4?
<tiago> oh cool
<Whiskers> how do i enable the root account?
<insanekane> Whiskers: you dont ... use sudo instead
<frank_> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tiago> how come linux dosent come by defult to employ alot of these point and click mods?
<insanekane> tiago: not linux, you mean Kubuntu
<tiago> lol there is a gui for a reason
<scto> whiskers try sudo passwd root
<tiago> yeah kubuntu
<insanekane> tiago: its because it takes effort to maintain these things
<tiago> fair enough
<insanekane> tiago: if you are willing, you may contribute to the effort, by integrating the same into kubuntu
<tiago> if i knew how i would
<Whiskers> thank you scto 
<tiago> i still have alot to learn
<scto> whiskers you're welcome
<insanekane> tiago: indeed ... and isn't that the fun part ? ;)
<scto> tiago me too :-)
<tiago> but i do have faith in the future of linux and i will be happy to contribute where and how i can
<tiago> yes... windows is boring ad some times frustrating
<frank_> tiago: the way I see it, the people who develop are not the same people who think that would be useful. ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> Once you get over the initial setup of a linux system and are ready to use it as a productive system, it rocks
<tiago> im more of a multimedia person... in that sence i would like to help make kde look far better then os x and longhorn
<scto> riggzy yeah :-)
<Rhisc> hey
<Riggzy_Linux> wb
<Rhisc> well it didnt work
<Fra|way> tiago: KDE allows for quite a lot of customization, though.
<tiago> its just a huge shame that adobe hasent seen the huge potential of linux
<Riggzy_Linux> hehe
<_mchonis> hey.. newb here needs help installing firefox
<tiago> yeah the main reason im using kubuntu was for kde and xorg... xD drop shadows r0x0r!
<jjesse> how do i change the path that an application  is looking for? for example eclipse is looking for java in a different location then i installed it?
<insanekane> tiago: then perhaps you need to look at Plasma/Superkaramba/etc for KDE4
<Fra|way> I never got drop shadows and transparency working on my ATi card
<scto> jjesse try do to a softlink
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm... acn anyone help rhisc? his grub wont elt him boot into winblows
<frank_> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<tiago> has kde 4 entered beta yet?
<insanekane> jjesse: gnerally, Java is looked for with the JAVA_HOME environment variable
<tiago> what does plasma do?
<insanekane> tiago: its the next gen desktop system
<tiago> awsome
<tiago> is it avalible for kubuntu?
<insanekane> tiago: with emphasis on new desktop metaphors, and astounding eye candy
<tiago> cool
<insanekane> tiago: dunno ... but superkaramba is
<Fra|way> Any shots of KDE4?
<tiago> i have had problems with superkaramba conflicting with xorg in mepis... i havent tryed in kubuntu
<Fra|way> Luminocity looks pretty tight. ;)
<tiago> i installed kpackage but im not to sure where it is or how to use it
<Riggzy_Linux> Fra|way, that jelly-fied window system?
<scto> tiago press the K-Button 
<edvardas> hello, am i able to run fvwm on kde?
<scto> should be in system
<Fra|way> I liked the wobbly window effect
<Fra|way> In the end it's just pointless but I liked the look of it
<tiago> its not there :S
<tiago> it ran from run  command though
<scto> ok :-)
<scto> command rocks
<Riggzy_Linux> How do ya change the default browser to firefox?
<Riggzy_Linux> ie, for links in programs
<insanekane> tiago: you can do simple math in Run Command like %+2
<seth_k> Kcontrol, Riggzy_Linux 
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> 5+2
<tiago> arg.... it wont let me install a package using kpackage becosue the root password
<tiago> what is kubuntus defult root password?
<scto> theres no root acccount
<insanekane> tiago: it doesnt have any
<tiago> sigh
<insanekane> tiago: to set one use 'sudo passwd'
<scto> why?
<tiago> i tryed my acount password and it dident work
<scto> do a sudo passwd root
<Riggzy_Linux> seth_k, anywhere specific? ;-) I had a search through earler
<tiago> cool thanx for that
<seth_k> Riggzy_Linux: umm, KDE components methinks. I don't use kcontrol so don't remember exactly
<scto> riggzy open konqueror
<scto> go to settings:/
<tiago> dpkg -i '//home/tiago/Themes/crystal_0.9.2-1_i386.deb' ;echo RESULT=$?
<tiago> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<tiago> RESULT=2
<tiago> what does that meen?
<scto> tiago kpackage is open
<seth_k> 2 means "status database area is locked by another process" :P
<tiago> thats what im trying to use to install it
<Riggzy_Linux> seth_k, ah there it is ;-)
<seth_k> Component Chooser :)
<scto> tiago only kpacke open? no kynaptic synaptic ?
* Riggzy_Linux downloads all friggin 200 emails from his inbox, again
<seth_k> yay, KMyMoney2 .7.4 backported to Hoary splendidly
<seth_k> ralph1 will wub me
* tiago embaressed lol
<tiago> yeah its working now :P
<scto> strange
<tiago> does any one know any glassy black windows decorations?
<Riggzy_Linux> gtkpod rocks... byebye iTunes!
<Riggzy_Linux> tiago, try kde-look.org
<tiago> yeah im on there
<Riggzy_Linux> lol oops
<tiago> lol my music sounds so clear under linux ^^
<scto> grrr debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed
<scto> tiango yeah open and free
<Riggzy_Linux> fer some reason my rear-centre speaker wont work... I'm taking tis becasue Linux thinks I've using 5.1 instead of 6.1
<insanekane> seth_k: where can i get it ?
<insanekane> seth_k: kmymoney2 7.4 ie
<insanekane> seth_k: kmymoney2 0.7.4 ie
<tiago> rofl @ tiango
<seth_k> insanekane: I backported it, it's uploading to my server now
<Riggzy_Linux> ah, there's nothing like Bowie on XMMS streaming from my iPod ;-)
<insanekane> seth_k: ok great ... i need it :)
<scto> seth_k me too :-)
<seth_k> i'll link it in about 5 minutes :)
<scto> cool thanks
<edvardas> hey, does app "fvwm" work on kubuntu?
<scto> edvardas no clue
* Riggzy_Linux wishes that the sound sync problem was fixed in flash player linux
* seth_k too
<seth_k> Riggzy_Linux, you can use Konqueror + Flash if you wish
<scto> how to i remove a package in apt cache?
<Riggzy_Linux> I'll never be able to watch sbemails! lol
<frank_> edvardas: do you know what fvwm stands for?
<edvardas> mhm?
<scto> fm window manager 
<frank_> fucking virtual windows manager
<frank_> for real
<frank_> well actually the first word is anything that starts with f like maybe fantastic
<tiago> hey if i use a png for the panel background will it aprear translucent?
<edvardas> and maybe like frank too ;}
<Rhisc> hi
<frank_> edvardas: never thought of that...  frank's virtual windows manager
<edvardas> :}
<seth_k> kMyMoney2 0.7.4 Hoary backport == http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/kmymoney2_0.7.4-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<seth_k> one of you people that wanted it, try it out and see if it installs and runs properly please?
* Riggzy_Linux is listening to 'Accidentally in Love' by Counting Crows, from the album 'Films about Ghosts' (I think, cant be bothered to look in ID3 tags)
<scto> seth_k thanks a lot
<edvardas> my names of app's in Kmenu changed - now it's for ex Audio Player (amaroK) , but it was amaroK (Audio Player). how to change these names back?
<Riggzy_Linux> edvardas, rightclick the K menu, "Menu Editor"
<seth_k> no no
<seth_k> It's rightclick panel, configure panel, Menus
<seth_k> then choose Menu Item Format
<edvardas> yeah
<edvardas> i found it
<edvardas> thanks a lot :}
<tiago> sorry to be a pain, but can some one help me open videos under linux?
<Riggzy_Linux> tiago, lol
<Riggzy_Linux> hold on
<tiago> i installed the w32 codecs and it was working in the past
<Riggzy_Linux> what video are you trying to play?
<tiago> like format?
<Riggzy_Linux> yep
<scto> jep
<tiago> Totem could not play 'file:///mnt/downloads/Videos/Porn/Dirty Latina Maids - Keeani.wmv'.
<frank_> lol
<scto> lol
<tommy> tiago : sudo apt-get install vlc
<Riggzy_Linux> hehe
<seth_k> scto, no problems, let me know if it works for you properly
<scto> seth_k yes installing now :-)
<frank_> tiago: you can try mplayer as well
<tiago> oh it works in kafine player :D
* Riggzy_Linux plays air guitar to 'Money' by Pink Floyd
<tiago> arg why is that totom player comming up as defult?
<frank_> right click properties to change default player
<Rhisc> hey i was wondering if someone could help me with this
<Rhisc> grub wont boot windows wx when i select it from the menu
<Rhisc> *xp
<Rhisc> so right now i have to change hard drives if i want to boot windows
<seth_k> okay Rhisc 
<seth_k> can you paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com please :)
<Rhisc> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/317232
<edvardas> how to mount a HD?
<insanekane> edvardas: sudo mount /dev/<partitionname>
<scto> seth_k installed without any probs :-) thanks from a swiss guy :-)
<seth_k> scto, cheers
<Rhisc> ok pasted
<insanekane> Rhisc: you also need to provide info on your partitions layout
<scto> seth_k runs well, imported old project no probs thanks
<Rhisc> ok... well its two separate hard drives
<seth_k> Serial ATA drives both?
<seth_k> or just the Windows drive
<Rhisc> one has windows and the other linux
<Rhisc> no the winodws one is sata and the linux one is ide
<scto> seth_k do you know how to solve a probplem with dpkg?
<edvardas> "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"  - i get that when i try to mount a partition
<seth_k> scto what's the problem?
<edvardas> how to mount it properly?
<insanekane> Rhisc: you probably need to change hda1 to sda1
<Rhisc> ok
<insanekane> edvardas: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<scto> seht_k i've downloadet koffice from kubuntu deps and installed them locally with dpkg 
<Rhisc> let me try that i will be right back
<scto> but i've recived some errors with unsermake
<scto> koffice works well
<insanekane> Rhisc: after changing, also do grub-install 
<insanekane> damn
<scto> so my question, how to remove unsermake
<seth_k> scto, why not use the Koffice repository? (Not that it matters now, but just curious)
<ray_> koffice cant save or open .doc files right?
<insanekane> seth_k: so, does the Koffice in the repository have krita ?
<seth_k> scto, sudo aptitude remove unsermake should do it
<seth_k> insanekane, no idea :(
<scto> seht_k i've put the koffice repos in my sources.list a mirror here in ch, but apt-get update && apt-get upgrade wont upgrade my koffice 13
<scto> ups 1.3
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm, I'm trying to build DeDRMS, and msc dosent seem to exist (even though i have monodevelop)
<seth_k> you used the repos from this channel's topic?
<seth_k> e.g. deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice14 hoary-updates main
<seth_k> ?
<scto> yes as well
<seth_k> ok :) well see my above comment about removing unsermake
<seth_k> but no clue what else that might remove...
<scto> seth_k yes 
<seth_k> unsermake is pretty important to KDE. It's like KDE's automake
<scto> ok i'll try thanks
<nmorse> Hey, what's this I see on Distrowatch about Ubuntu Lite?
<seth_k> Ubuntu Lite is a target BreezyGoal
<scto> seth_k but i can't install it
<seth_k> Supposed to be Ubuntu in 150MB or something, for portable devices
<seth_k> scto, oh, the errors are that it's trying to be installed and won't be?
<scto> dpkg -i gives me errors
<scto> seth_k yes
<scto> i try do install but i recive errors 
<seth_k> have you tried sudo aptitude install unsermake ?
<Rhisc> ok
<Rhisc> that didnt work
<ray_> so can koffice open word files or not?
<insanekane> Rhisc: its because you didnt do update-grub or grub-install
<Rhisc> oh
<Rhisc> how do i do that?
<insanekane> Rhisc: you can do a simple thing to test wether it works or not
<scto> seth_k yes, errros about archive head
<insanekane> Rhisc: what you do is, wait for the grub menu to show up
<insanekane> Rhisc: move to the windows entry
<scto> E: Prior errors apply to /var/cache/apt/archives/unsermake_20050618-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<insanekane> Rhisc: instead of pressing Enter, press the 'e' key
<seth_k> hmmmm scto
<insanekane> then, move to the line with (hda1,0)
<scto> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Ungltiger Dateideskriptor
<insanekane> press 'e' again
<insanekane> change it to (sda1,0)
<Rhisc> i did
<Rhisc> dosent work
<insanekane> Rhisc: after changing it, press Enter, and then press b
<Rhisc> oh
<Rhisc> let me try that 
<scto> seth_k something for bugzilla?
<insanekane> Rhisc: dude, read all my messages above, its a step by step process
<scto> or to tell riddell?
<Rhisc> ok
<insanekane> idiot ... leaves without getting the full into
<insanekane> info
<seth_k> scto, first could you pastebin the whole output of sudo dpkg -i <<koffice stuff>>
<scto> seth_k ok i do dpkg -i /home/scto/Destop/Koffice/*.deb
<nmorse> So, anyone know how to get E17's current test version for Ubuntu?
<nmorse> I saw the elive debian-based cd just now
<scto> seth_k with sudo :-)
<seth_k> nmorse, check the Ubuntu forums. Some guy in there packaged it
<seth_k> nmorse, in the Breezy section, look for a thread about E17
<nmorse> Thanks
<Dested> Hey
<ray_> does anybody else have fglrx issues with kubuntu
<Dested> Im running Kubuntu right now, for the first time, and im lovin git
<ray_> Dested: yeah i love it to
<scto> sseth_k > scto@kubuntu:~/Desktop/Koffice$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<scto> > (Lese Datenbank ...
<scto> > dpkg: Ernste Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes unsermake fehlt, nehme an, dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.
<scto> > 104456 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<scto> > Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von karbon 1:1.4.0-0ubuntu0hoary2 (durch karbon_1.4.0-0ubuntu0hoary2_i386.deb) ...
<scto> > Entpacke Ersatz fr karbon ...
<seth_k> ack scto
<ray_> Dested: looks so much better on my lcd than ugly gnome
<seth_k> I told him pastebin...
<scto> sorry to all :-/
<Dested> lol yeah ray
<scto> seth_k to much output for the channel, flooding :-/
<seth_k> scto that's why I said pastebin ;)
<scto> seth_k what do you mean with pastebin
<scto> ?
<ray_> does anybody else have fglrx issues with kubuntu
<Fra|way> I heard the best excuse not to use Gnome today
<seth_k> scto, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<nmorse> Like what, ray?
<Rhisc> didnt work
<Fra|way> "It's made by a ugly latino nerd"
<Rhisc> i tried changing the number
<Fra|way> an*
<seth_k> scto, I'm sorry you didn't know about it
<Rhisc> said there was an error parsing the number
<Fra|way> That applies to all programs using GTK, apparently.
<scto> :-) no prob, thanks for the link :-)
<ray_> nmorse: it works fine for a while then it gets all choppy.....but if i install regular ubuntu then install kde on top of it it works fine?
<scto> seth_k ok im on pastebin, put in the contend and pressed send :-)
<nmorse> So it works fine if you just install KDE over Ubuntu, but not on Kubuntu?
<scto> and now?
<ray_> nmorse: yup
<nmorse> that's really odd
<ray_> nmorse: i dont understand it because im getting the same exact fglrx driver
<nmorse> I'd just stick with Ubuntu plus KDE then\
<nmorse> I don't know what would cause that though
<scto> seth_k http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/317260
<scto> :-)
<nmorse> Do you install kubuntu-desktop when you install kde on Ubuntu?
<seth_k> nmorse, that's the easiest way
<scto> seth_k but it's in german :-/
<seth_k> scto, it's ok, the pattern is still familiar
<ray_> nmorse: no
<nmorse> You just install kde then?
<scto> seth_k not much info in the output
<nmorse> So one of the programs kubuntu-desktop depends on must be causing the problem
<ray_> nmorse: yeah
<nmorse> Hmm
<ray_> nmorse: but i do get the kubuntu-deafault-settings
<scto> seth_k dpkg tells something about memory exception
<nmorse> We may need to check what packages you have installed versus what kubuntu-desktop installs
<ray_> nmorse: yeah...im gonna try to reinstall and see....i will be back
<seth_k> scto, ugh, I have little idea
<Dested> this is so wierd
<Dested> im using winvnc to connect to machine thats running in vmware on the same commputer
<scto> seth_k me too, sound like a damaged package
<scto> seth_k strange that im the first with this prob
<seth_k> scto, go ahead and put it on Bugzilla. If you can, provide an English translation of the dpkg error message... that will help ;)
<scto> seht_k ok how to chage dpkg to english?
<scto> change
<insanekane> scto: export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<scto> insanekane doesnt work
<insanekane> do that, and try the dpkg command again
<insanekane> or do
<insanekane> sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 dokg -i.....
<insanekane> sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 dpkg -i.....
<insanekane> also try
<insanekane> sudo LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 dpkg -i.....
<seth_k> scto, the translation of that message is something like "unexpected end of file?" maybe a bad package...
<scto> changeseth_k exactly
<nmorse> Be back in a few minutes, hopefully in E17
<seth_k> scto, let me try installling that package
<scto> insanekane sudo: LC_ALL=en.UTF-8: command not found
<insanekane> its not a command
<scto> seth_k ok, should i upload them to your server?
<insanekane> maybe try
<seth_k> scto, worked fine for me installing
<insanekane> sudo 'LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 dpkg -i...'
<seth_k> scto, maybe try getting a fresh copy?
<scto> seth_k no
<scto> insanekane doesnt work
<scto> same error
<scto> seth_k downloadet from ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/KDE/stable/koffice-1.4/kubuntu/pool/koffice
<seth_k> scto, http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice14/ try there
<edvardas> why does konqueror crashes so often?
<seth_k>  /pool/unsermake
<seth_k> and get that deb
<insanekane> scto: ok ... then your only option is
<seth_k> edvardas, are you running KDE 3.4.1 ?
<insanekane> scto: su
<edvardas> seth_k: 3.4.0
<insanekane> scto: and then export blahblah
<insanekane> scto: and then, dpkg -i
<seth_k> edvardas, then upgrade. It fixes *many* crashbugs
<edvardas> how to upgrade it to 3.4.1
<edvardas> ?
<frank_> that's right mine hasn't crashed since I upgraded
<seth_k> edvardas, click the link in the /topic for instructions
<scto> seth_k ok downloading
<scto> insanekane ok i'll try :-)
<scto> seth_k strange your package works :-)
<seth_k> scto, bad package
<seth_k> :)
<scto> bad mirror
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> go ahead and file a bug and tell them the unsermake deb on that mirror is bad
<seth_k> or I will for you, if you like
<scto> i'll do surely :-)
<seth_k> ok :)
<scto> seth_k we can do both :-)
<insanekane> ok ciao all
<seth_k> no, duplicate bugs are bad, I kill them when I see them ;)
<seth_k> bye insanekane 
<scto> bye insanekane
<scto> seth_k you're right
<scto> do you know how to change the output from apt to english?
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> export LC_MESSAGES=en_US
<scto> must be something with export
<scto> with sudo ?
<seth_k> dunno
<seth_k> try without first
<mpmc> Is there a Mixer for Kbuntu.. Like Gnome?
<Riddell> mpmc: kmix?
<scto> i'll try
<seth_k> mpmc, kmix
<mpmc> It never seems to work.
<scto> seth_k yes without sudo :-) thanks dude :-)
<scto> seth_k can i change this with sudo permanently?
<seth_k> scto, you don't want your Kubuntu in German?
<seth_k> if so, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<seth_k> and pick English
<scto> seth_k yes, completely in english :-)
<seth_k> ah, that'll do it then!
<mpmc> When I try and use the OSS engine in Amorak.. It says it always in use.
<scto> seth_k thx :-)
<scto> mpmc maybe kill arts ?
<scto> not sure
<edvardas> to instal kde 3.4.1 i should type apt-get instal kde? :}
<seth_k> edvardas, did you add the source found in the link?
<edvardas> yeah
<seth_k> edvardas, then type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<seth_k> and you're done :)
<seth_k> (no quotes)
<edvardas> thnx seth_k ;] 
<edvardas> can i open text files with sudo (like in gnome sudo gedit..) ?
<seth_k> what do you want to edit them with?
<seth_k> a gui app, or just a console app?
<edvardas> whit Kate
<seth_k> console: "sudoedit /the/file.name"
<seth_k> kate: "kdesu kate /the/file.name"
<edvardas> i don't want to edit them with console ;] 
<edvardas> ok, thanks ;] 
<seth_k> you must use kdesu with kate or it will crash :)
<scto> seth_k thx and bye to all
<edvardas> bye scto
<seth_k> bye scto
<edvardas> i typed "sudo kdesu kate" and it gived me some errors and at then said that kate probably crashed
<edvardas> :}
<seth_k> no sudo
<seth_k> just "kdesu kate"
<edvardas> mhm
<not> Nice trick. Seth: why does it ask for _my_ password, not root's? I'm already logged in, duh. And who has permission to do "su"?
<seth_k> not, anyone in the sudoers file (which is just your account unless you change it)
<seth_k> not, [K] Ubuntu does not use a root account. It is disabled by default.
<seth_k> So the only way to run things with root permissions is to provide your password
<seth_k> this makes it easier on new users; they don't have to have 2 passwords to remember
<seth_k> also, it increases security because any attacker will normally go after the root account in an exploit
<seth_k> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<edvardas> i put debs of kde 341 to my sources.list, type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade, but it doesn't find any new packages to upgrade
<edvardas> :/
<seth_k> edvardas, what line did you put in your sources.list?
<edvardas> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<edvardas> this one
<gigaclon> im installing Firefox 1.0.6
<edvardas> 1.0.6??
<gigaclon> yeah
<edvardas> is it released?
<gigaclon> but the installer is weird
<gigaclon> yeah
<seth_k> gigaclon, I wouldn't do that
<gigaclon> www.mozilla.org
<ubuntu> hey, is there something i'm not getting or does kubuntu have a problem with applying the gateway settings from KDE CC?
<seth_k> gigaclon, going around apt package management is a Bad Thing(tm)
<seth_k> gigaclon, you should wait for the security backport.
<seth_k> edvardas, right click panel, Help, About KDE... make sure you are not running 3.4.1 already ;)
<gigaclon> the copy of firefox that I have is broken
<gigaclon> it can't install any plugins
<seth_k> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<seth_k> ;)
<seth_k> that's a crappy ubotu though... i'll change it
<edvardas> seth_k: it's 3.4.0 :}
<seth_k> ubotu forget firefox
<ubotu> seth_k: i forgot firefox
<seth_k> ubotu firefox is not the newest version available as seen on mozilla.org. However, all the security fixes are "backported" into Ubuntu's version. So although your Firefox is up-to-date, its version number is lower than the current release. Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes or extensions, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub to "1.0.6"
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<edvardas> which is better amaroK or XMMX ?
<fromoze> seth_k: does ubotu have different memos for each channel ?
<seth_k> fromoze, no
<seth_k> bah, I messed up that firefox thing too
<fromoze> edvardas: amaroK for sure
<seth_k> ubotu forget firefox
<ubotu> seth_k: i forgot firefox
<seth_k> ubotu firefox is not the newest version available as seen on mozilla.org. However, all the security fixes are "backported" into Ubuntu's version. So although your Firefox is up-to-date, its version number is lower than the current release. To install themes or extensions, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub to "1.0.6"
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<seth_k> there we go
<seth_k> sorry for botspam
<gigaclon> now I can't get Java to install for anything
<gigaclon> I have tried everything
<seth_k> did you install a mozilla.org firefox package?
<gigaclon> no
<seth_k> then the instructions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java should work
<gigaclon> but they don't
<gigaclon> i install the package thru synaptic and still doesn't work
<edvardas> bye to all
<jjesse> i have as well
<jjesse> followed the instructions posted but receive an error 
<mchonis> hi.. I need help installing firefox
<mchonis> I downloaded the tar.gz file from mozilla.org
<mchonis> but when I extracted the files and tried to run the installer, nothing happens
<jjesse> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox instead
<jjesse> or install it through knayptic
<mchonis> will it be 1.0.6?
<Minuo> I have a problem - I want to install koffice4, but when I try to apt-get kword, I get 'kword: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed"
<frank_> Minuo: looks like you need KDE 3.4.1
<Minuo> and I can't find kdelibs 4.3.4.1
<frank_> Minuo: not sure though
<mchonis> Itried to sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox.. but it says the package is not available, but is referred to by another package
<mchonis> what now?
<jjesse> use kynaptic and search for firefox?
<Minuo> frank_: Highest available of kdebase is 3.4.0ubuntu
<mchonis> tried.. all I can get is language packs for it
<mchonis> but not firefox itself
<jjesse> hmm
<frank_> Minuos http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php 
<Minuo> frank_: Thank you
<mchonis> so how do I get firefox?
<frank_> mchonis: try to install it with synaptic
<mchonis> I don't have synaptic
<frank_> install it then, I find it very good, better than kynaptic
<jjesse> in the search results i just type firefox and it brings up mozilla-firefox
<jjesse> and i select it and it installs
<gigaclon> now that I have install the JRE how do I get Firefox to see it
<tiago> has any one here used kxdocker?
<tiago> i just downloaded and installed the deb file but i cant find or run it
<smux`> hello. Can i install kubuntu from the livecd ?
<gigaclon> no
<smux`> thx
<frank_> smux`: you need the install cd
<mchonis> I got firefox off of synaptic
<mchonis> but its 1.02
<mchonis> I want 1.06
<mchonis> and when I d/l 1.06 off of mozilla.org it wont install
<mchonis> the firefox-installer-bin file that normally would install firefox does nothing
<frank_> mchonis: you can still use the 1.0.2 from ubuntu since its patched to current levels
<frank_> !firefox
<frank_> firefox is not the newest version available as seen on mozilla.org. However, all the security fixes are "backported" into Ubuntu's version. So although your Firefox is up-to-date, its version number is lower than the current release. To install themes or extensions, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub to "1.0.6"
<mchonis> sweet
<mchonis> thanks!
<frank_> np
<stibby> does kubuntu's firefox use qt?
<stibby> otherwise i'll just go and install 1.0.6 like i did with 1.0.4
<seth_k> no firefoxen use qt,  but you can install the gtk-qt engine thing
<stibby> i don't want that
<stibby> it had some major memory lleek somewhere
<seth_k> if you say so
<seth_k> but the firefox you download from moz.org isn't going to have Qt either
<stibby> my whole system would freeze after a while
<stibby> i know
<stibby> i guess i can just download the plastik theme people keep talking about
<stibby> i guess its on the mozilla theme page?
<frank_> stibby: what is this plastik theme?
<nikkia> frank, that's simply not true about 'all security fixes' unless they've updated a firefox package in the last 90 minutes
<stibby> ^_^
<nikkia> frank, as the version in the repositories is 1.0.2 with the 1.0.4 backports, and 1.0.5 included some security fixes
<stibby> frank_: i hear people talking about it. i better go search the web
<nikkia> its starting to annoy me, in fact
<frank_> stibby: go tools->Themes->Get more themes
<stibby> frank: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11442
<[eDu] > molt b
<[eDu] > uoch, i'm sorry it wasn't for that channel
<Fra|way> Did you know that in some places, they burn jesters for firewood?
<frank_> nikkia: I know 1.0.6 is not there yet. It will be in a few days
<m4_> hello
<m4_> I used Synaptic Pack Mangager to download and install SuperKaramba, but the only verions was showing was .35 and the latest is .37.
<m4_> I would lke to have the latest so I could run the liquid weather theme.
<frank_> m4_: you can get the latest from backports
<m4_> what is backports?
<frank_> (well 0.36, which is good enough)
<seth_k> and superkaramba isn't at .37, it is at .36
<seth_k> .37 is only RC1 iirc
<m4_> ohh, well I need .36 then
<Fra|way> Backports = people with NetBIOS ports enabled
<smux`> I'm amazing. Kde is faster now
<seth_k> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<Fra|way> Or not :P
<m4_> I was told to use Synaptic to download and install packages
<seth_k> m4_, that's right. You will add the backports repositories and then use Synaptic to update superkaramba
<frank_> m4_: backports are extra repositories you can use with synaptic
<seth_k> so add these two lines to /etc/apt/sources.list , m4_ 
<seth_k> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<seth_k> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<seth_k> you will then see a new superkaramba package in Synaptic
<gigaclon> can some one help me to get firefox to see java
* seth_k grumbles at kdelibs, hurry up and build!
<kakalto> gigacon, seen the guide?
<m4_> okay loaded back up Synaptic Package Manager, looking for these back port extra repositories
<gigaclon> i did that
<gigaclon> cept the second step didn't fail
<kakalto> gigacon, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre <--- that?
<frank_> m4_: hit reload
<gigaclon> JAVA on the wiki
<gigaclon> I heard ubuntuguide was crap
<m4_> frank_ do I need to go to console and add those 2 lines seth_k said>
<kakalto> hehe
<nmorse> E17 is really sweet, particularly with the Japan2005 theme
<frank_> m4_: in a console type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<m4_> okay Kate text editor opened
<frank_> you add the 2 lines and save
<kakalto> gigaclon, I followed that, it worked for me
<m4_> frank_ does it matter where in the text file I save it?
<frank_> m4_: no
<ilba7r> any one know what is the defualt font used by kubuntu
<m4_> frank_ wouldnt let me save, Do I need to be root?
<frank_> yeah you need to be root
<frank_> m4_: in a console type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank_> kdesu makes you root
<Riggzy_Linux> Darn... trying to get a program working via Wine (which has been reported to work), and noones alive on #winehq to help
<m4_> frank_ just sittin in console not doing anything when I inputed that command
<m4_> m4@m4:~$
<m4_> m4@m4:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigaclon> look for a popup window
<frank_> m4_: maybe kate crashed
<frank_> m4_: go to System->Performance Monitor
<frank_> kill any kate or kdesu instances
<m4_> m4@m4:~$ su -
<m4_> Password:
<m4_> su: Authentication failure
<m4_> Sorry.
<m4_> m4@m4:~$
<m4_> same password
<m4_> wtf
<molmol> liba7r: looks like "Bitstream Vera Sans"
<frank_> m4_: root does not have a password
<ilba7r> i have it but the letters are too bad to read when i use it with evince do not know why though?
<frank_> m4_: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<gigaclon> is there a way to remove the names in () in the nick list in Konversation?
<ilba7r> frank_ i thought sudo -s give you a root shell
<seth_k> ilba7r, sudo -s gives you a root shell with uncleared environment vars
<seth_k> ilba7r, sudo -i gives you a full root shell
<ilba7r> thanx seth_k
<Riggzy_Linux> molmol - lol, I was in a store the otehr day, and I jsut started thinking "Hey, that sign is in Apple Garamond!"
<m4_> frank_ so I dont have a root password?  I did sudo -i.  Umm looking in Performance Monitor didnt see any kate
<frank_> whatever you can just use nano as your editor as well
<molmol> :o) You know where I can get Lucida, per chance, like I used in SuSE?
<frank_> in console
<frank_> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<seth_k> frank_, tip: the command "sudoedit" will open $EDITOR, so you don't need "sudo nano blah", just "sudoedit blah"
<frank_> seth_k: oh, thanks
<ilba7r> seth_k perhaps you can help me with my font problem. I had evince working great then i messed up the fonts and installed baghira to have a readable desktop. Now when i open files with evince the letters are soo closed together that i can barley distinguifh the words
<m4_> frank_ Okay, I was able to nano sources.list  , pasted those 2 lines, and saved.
<frank_> m4_: then hit reload in synaptic
<seth_k> m4_, now reload in synaptic and you will have a new superkaramba
<nmorse> Dadgummit, my voice has been stolen in ##enlightenment
<nmorse> And I don't know why!
<seth_k> stolen?
<nmorse> So says ChanServ
<ilba7r> the font is set on the control center to be bitstream vers san
<nmorse> Anyone know how to get rid of the gold cursor on the iBar in E17?
<m4_> q: when I got to Root Shell, It prompts for password, I enter it, and it immediately closes.
<frank_> m4_: and afterwards you might want to comment out the backport repositories again in source.list
<seth_k> ilba7r, no clue
<ilba7r> seth_k ok can you tell me what is antialiasing fonts
<m4_> Snypatic Packet Manager, didnt load.  
<m4_> weird, wtef
<ilba7r> m4_ try reboot there is something defenitly wrong
<frank_> m4_: no you cant open synaptic from the root shell
<frank_> m4_: I can't either
<m4_> I didnt open it from root shell
<frank_> m4_: don't know why though
<m4_> I open both seperately
<m4_> both keep closing
<m4_> I click Terminal Session -> Root Shell
<m4_> closes
<m4_> I try to load SYnaptic, it closes
<ilba7r> m4_ did you try system monitor to see what is opened
<m4_> process tab.e
<m4_> ?
<ilba7r> m4_ wait do you have the sources.list file open? if so synaptic will not open
<frank_> m4_: um I don't think that matters
<m4_> no, everyting closed
<m4_> only Xchat and Process tABLe opened
<frank_> you could try logout login
<m4_> I did find 3 instacnes of KDESU in the process table
<frank_> kill those
<m4_> killed em
<m4_> what is Getty?
<m4_> there is like 5 of those
<m4_> okay I will log out and come back in
<m4_> or do I need to completely restart?
<molmol> m4_: gettys are the virtual terminals; leave them. Apps closing on you? Are you out of memory (swap space)?
<frank_> m4_: login out should do it
<m4_> 15,500 KB mem free
<m4_> 430,000 KB Swap Free
<chris12349> hey all
<molmol> m4_: Hmm. Clueless.
<m4_> that good or bad?
<m4_> okay logging out
<m4_> brb
<chris12349> local/share/Trash/files  <- I've got about 15 gigs of stuff in there. Isn't that my trash can that is supposed to be emptied with "empty trash"
<chris12349> does anyone know?
<frank_> not sure
<m4_> frank_ I logged out, came back in.  Srarted up Synaptic, and gave me an error.  The following problems were found:
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<m4_> what went wrong?
<frank_> m4_: its ok
<frank_> just hit reload
<frank_> and don't flood like that
<m4_> sorry
<m4_> humm, SuperKaramba .35-2 is still showing, were is the new?
<frank_> can you upgrade it now?
#kubuntu 2005-07-26
<m4_> frank_ wow, not authenticated
<seth_k> m4_, yes, backports are not authenticated
<m4_> what are backports?  I am trying to understand only 2nd playing with Linux
<frank_> yeah you just have to close your eyes and jump!
<frank_> backports are newer versions of porgrams that people port back to ubuntu
<m4_> okay done, uprading
<m4_> I need to go back to sources.list and remove those 2 lines?
<ilba7r> m4 you can do it from synaptic
<frank_> Well that is what  do. Just put a # in front of each
<frank_> oh
<m4_> wait I can disable the backports from Synaptic does that mean I could have enabled them fromt here to?  Instead of going to console and editing with nano?
<ilba7r> ya
<ilba7r> all roads lead to rome m4
<m4_> ohh really
<m4_> I was just following frank_ advise on how to do it
<m4_> what is the memory requirements for Kubuntu?
<ilba7r> some people prefer terminal shell as it is faster
<m4_> cause now, Synaptic is clossing itself when trying to open
<frank_> because of memory?
<gigaclon> why won't JAVA work on firefox
<m4_> it wont load back up now
<jurujen> ok, thats weird...
<jurujen> anyone good with find ?
<gigaclon> i have done the steps on the wiki
<m4_> I am running Notebook, 2.0ghz Celeron, 256ram, 10gb HDD, 32mb graphic card
<m4_> shouldnt that be adequate?
<jurujen> just had a makefile fail becuase there was a .cpp file in the current directory when this command was executed
<jurujen> find src/ -name *.cpp
<ilba7r> m4 that is just fine
<jurujen> so src/ is a subdirectory, and when theres a .cpp file in ./ that command fails to return any results
<jurujen> is that normal ?  feels very wrong...
<molmol> I said apps closed like that (boom! nothing won't open) when I had a swap space problem and went out of memory...
<frank_> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<molmol> 256M is a bit tight, expect some thrashing (swapping to disk) if you open too many at once.
<frank_> gigaclon: did everything seem to work?
<gigaclon> multiverse is added
<m4_> DAMMIT
<m4_> HDD says 29% used
<m4_> maybe its Ubuntu or the lozey 256mb mem
<ilba7r> m4_ try reboot
<ilba7r> something crashed and its better to restart
<frank_> gigaclon: try restart firefox
<m4_> okay
<m4_> restartng
<gigaclon> yet except the part that should fail
<frank_> I'm not sure, I didn't install java that way
<molmol> ilba: we're using Linux! You don't need to reboot, ever! ;o)
<frank_> ilba7r: yeah. I was gonna say
<gigaclon> Konqueror is going crazy
<frank_> ilba7r: logout login will "fix" almost anything a reboot will
<jurujen> fark... 
<jurujen> find is rooted
<ilba7r> molmol i do not know why but sometimes even when i restart the x server the problem is still there that a reboot is my only solution
<jurujen> find src/ -name *.cpp works in some directories but not others
<frank_> konqueror crashes you mean?
<jurujen> and depends on the contents of ./
<ilba7r> frank pergaps i am still used to window
<jurujen> sometimes you get this
<ilba7r> frank ya some program crashes especially my wlan0 that a reboot is the only solution
<jurujen> find: paths must precede expression
<jurujen> Usage: find [path...]  [expression] 
<jurujen> other times it works...
<frank_> ilba7r: rebooting is definitely a Windows reflex :-)
<molmol> ilba7r: probably configuration problems, not kernel-related, I'd guess. Kernel hasn't crashed on me since... years.
<ilba7r> lol frank haha well put
<ilba7r> molmol perhaps perhaps as some one advised me before lousy hardware
<ilba7r> ok see you all guys take care ubuntu still my best distro
<hussam> I need some help here. I can't get sound out of TvTime ( video works fine )
<pax> while we pride ourselves with uptime, if your box is used as a desktop not running any servers, go nuts and reboot all you want if feel it fixes your problems
<ArdieM> hi afer installing kubuntu and trying to boot it i get this error: Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) ... what should i do?
<frank_> ArdieM: I don't know. thats from a fresh install?
<ArdieM> yes
<pax> how did you partition?
<ArdieM> i got a lil bit to many partitions
<ArdieM> ^^ but nromally its funcs
<ArdieM> /dev/hda8 = swap /de/hda9 = root /dev/hda10 = home /dev/hda14 = boot
<pax> quite an order there
<pax> what did you use to partition?
<frank_> maybe grub is confused
<pax> or fstab?
<molmol> ArdieM: yes, grub, probably. If you installed then stuff should be on disk. Can you mount these partitions and look? Maybe using a live CD?
<ArdieM> yes i can mount them
<ArdieM> im taking a look at grub
<molmol> pax: nah, didn't get to fstab yet, it's the kernel that can't mount the "root filesystem".
<m4_> okay back in, now what is the best way to disable these backports?
<molmol> m4_: I'd guess commenting them out (#) in sources.list, hmm?
<m4_> just put a "#" in front of the line or delte the line entirely?
<ArdieM> http://rafb.net/paste/results/UsLLQC45.html -- menu-lst
<frank_> m4_: # in front so they are still there the next time you need them
<ArdieM> m4_: just put a ' @ first character
<ArdieM> #
<ArdieM> ^^
<m4_> umm does it matter what character?
<ArdieM> #
<m4_> just 1 or multiple?  # or ## or ### ?
<frank_> m4_: one is enough
<ArdieM> well i think ill redownload that iso and reinstall kubuntu ^^
<ArdieM> hope it help
<ArdieM> s
<frank_> ArdieM: root=/dev/hda9
<ArdieM> yes
<ArdieM> thats right
<frank_> um yeah.. thats right
<frank_> ArdieM: It might just do the same thing again
<pax> root (hd0,13) <-- why 13?
<ArdieM> hmmm
<frank_> 1 less than 14
<ArdieM> (hd,13) = hda14
<frank_> the grub way
<ArdieM> (hd0,13)
<ArdieM> ill install it again without using hda14
<ArdieM> mybe itll help
<m4_> now its giving me permission denied to write out changes in NANO
<frank_> ArdieM: how does WinXP 64 work?
<frank_> m4_: sudo nano /etc...
<ArdieM> but that error appeared @ booting from the install cd 2 or 3 times
<ArdieM> Winxp works fine
<frank_> ArdieM: are there antivirus for WinXp 64?
<m4_> that worked
<m4_> whats sudo, just let me run a command that is root privilege?
<m4_> how come my su - dont work
<ArdieM> yes
<ArdieM> su is to login as root
<frank_> m4_: yeah. Its the basic way to use root in ubuntu. you sudo everything
<m4_> I can't just go su -
<m4_> ?
<ArdieM> yeah i forgot
<pax> m4_: yes you can, but need to enable the root account or just sudo -s -H
<frank_> m4_: because the user root has no password in ubuntu
<frank_> !sudo
<ArdieM> sudo passwd
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Ashen|Sleeping> m4_ use sudo after a little you'll get used to it and you wont want to go back.
<m4_> ohh really
<m4_> cause I tested out FC4 yesterday, and they had me doing su _
<ArdieM> yeah. im always makin an alias s=sudo
<Ashen|Sleeping> I personally cant stand fedora any more, simply because it doesn't natively let me use sudo
<Ashen|Sleeping> :)
<ArdieM> what is fedora?
<Ashen|Sleeping> red hat
<ArdieM> :)
<ArdieM> it just looks good
<pax> MS fedora
<ArdieM> ^^
<Ashen|Sleeping> ms?
<ArdieM> slax is a cool live cd
<ArdieM> microsoft
<Ashen|Sleeping> why
<Ashen|Sleeping> what?
<Ashen|Sleeping> I dont understand why you would use ms and a linux distro in the same sentence
<Ashen|Sleeping> in that way
<ArdieM> it was ironic
<Ashen|Sleeping> *shakes head*
<Ashen|Sleeping> (just woke up... still seeing blurry)
<Ashen|Sleeping> :p
<ArdieM> because FC is ms style
<ArdieM> its getting worser and worser
<ArdieM> is worser right?
<Ashen> what do you mean?
<ArdieM> the opposite of better
<Ashen> no-- worse
<ArdieM> :)
<ArdieM> thanx
<Ashen> np :)
<pax> well, debian + slack = Linux, everything else is pretty much Linux ala MS
<frank_> James Doohan died yoday
<Ashen> mmm... I suppose it is getting more bloated.
<ArdieM> i can remember myself installing fc3
<Ashen> thats why I like ubuntu
<Ashen> still, I cant see this windows thing you're talking about
<ArdieM> i wish i could be able to install a stage1 gentoo
<ArdieM> i thinks its one of the best distros
<Ashen> I dunno.
<ArdieM> :) but im not pro enough... or im just a couch potatoe
<Ashen> I dont really care enough
<Ashen> aparently its really dodgy
<ArdieM> puppy linux is nice too
<ArdieM> VERY small and very fast and very functional
<ArdieM> 60 mb
<Ashen> puppy huh?
<Ashen> hehe
<Ashen> cute
<ArdieM> :)
<Ashen> never heard of it
<Ashen> what wm does it use
<Ashen> ??
<ArdieM> you never take a look @ distrowatch?
<Ashen> yah
<ernest> well, i have installed today kubuntu and the way is not simple.... to be capable to read ntfs partitions i had to investigate an use the console.....not good
<ArdieM> fwm95
<Ashen> every now and then
<Ashen> ah
<ArdieM> ernest. than switch back to ms :) 
<ArdieM> console ROX!!
<Ashen> ernest.. there are one or two things that you might need to use console for in your every day life in linux... the nature of the beast (at the moment)
<ernest> yes ArdieM, but i cannot NOW because after installing ubuntu an booting, now i cannot aceess to windows
<ArdieM> Ashen: it copies most of te used files into the ram
<ArdieM> of course you can
<ernest> has corrupted part of my ntfs partition
<Ashen> ernest: however, you'll notice that once you start using it, you start doing things in console instead of using the gui-- its just that much faster
<ernest> now windows says UNAVAILABLE_BOT_DEVICE in a blue screen... not goood... i have entered in recovery console of xp , but chsdsk has not worked as usuarlly
<supernix>  not me buddy
<ernest> :(
<ArdieM> what did you do?
<supernix> I hate having to type all that junk to get things done
<ArdieM> tryed to write on ntfs?
<ernest> no, i have no write access, is mounted in read only
<ArdieM> supermix: doesnt it makes you feel like neo? HAHAHAHAHHAA
<ernest> but, i think that when ubuntu has installed grub, something has not gone well
<Ashen> ah-- puppy uses icewm
<ArdieM> oh
<ArdieM> :)
<Ashen> now THAT is Windows
<Ashen> :p
<ArdieM> yes it looks like win
<ernest> yes ashen, but before intalling windows , it was working...
<ArdieM> but is 100times faster than kde
<ArdieM> ernest: did you install grub in mbr?
<ernest> yes
<Ashen> oh
<ernest> well, ubuntu installed grub in mbr... and seems is working butttt windows cannot boot
<Ashen> hold on... I noticed sometimes ubuntu setup puts a wrong value in grub... if... uh
<Ashen> I cant remember the situation
<ArdieM> search google
<Ashen> is windows on a drive other than the master?
<ernest> yes? what value? 
<ernest> is hd0
<ArdieM> windows wants to be always @ hda1?
<ArdieM> or not?
<Ashen> no, windows can be at any, its just that
<ernest> sorry partition es hda1 sorry
<Ashen> ubunu setup uh... set up grub to point to the wrong hdd once
<frank_> is there a way to make Windows install not install its boot manager?
<ArdieM> ok guys im reinstalling. see you later
<ArdieM> Fra|way: dont think so
<ernest> frank_, that is not possible
<Ashen> frank... you mean the little menu
<Ashen> ??
<Ashen> I think I found a way actually
<ernest> windows always install its boot manager
<Ashen> oh
<Ashen> you mean replace linux when you install over it?
<Ashen> no
<ernest> well yes jejeje
<Ashen> you'd have to hax the setup up real nice... 
<Ashen> or.
<Ashen> maybe if you made the mbr read only for that session ^_^'
<m4_> okay what is the coolest EYE Candy I can do for this kubuntu?
<surfdue> i love u
<surfdue> :P
<Ashen> I know you do.
<surfdue> AHH!
* surfdue hides
<Ashen> coolest eye candy.
<Ashen> :S
<surfdue> Ashen,/
<Ashen> *thinks*
<surfdue> !!!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<surfdue> moon, wolfs
<surfdue> IRC
<surfdue> reptix
<surfdue> viper!
<surfdue> ahh
* surfdue hides
<surfdue> lol
<Ashen> now I'm confused
<Ashen> you're crazy surfdue
<nmorse> m4_, the coolest eye candy is E17
<nmorse> Enlightenment DR17
<m4_> e17 a superkaramba theme?
<nmorse> Search the ubuntu forums for the Hoary install instructions
<Ashen> you can install E17 over the top of KDE cant you?
<supernix> actually Ashen I guage my OS by ease of use how easy is it to use and how fast can I get things done
<supernix> Just like with aliases on the command line
<supernix> Everyone makes aliases to help save steps with common tasks and to help automate things
<Ashen> well yeh... thats #2 for me... 
<Ashen> #1 is smoothness
<Ashen> if an os chunks out on my system then its not worth the paper its printed on.
<m4_> okay, I got a big problem.  I got to download Liquid Weather 7.0.SKZ and it automatically downoads and loads with KATE
<Ashen> and it is printed.
<m4_> then gives me a i cant save binary error
<Ashen> okay... I'm gonna do uni stuffs no... l8r all.
<m4_> Why is there a SKZ file association with KATE?  I check file associations for SKZ files and there is nothing .  But when I donwload it still automatically opens in KATE
<Ashen|Away> kate is a text editor methinks
<m4_> Yeah it is.  And Konquer is making me open it SKZ file with it.
<Ashen|Away> I suppose its opening unknown files in a raw(ish) text editor-- thats a generally accepted thing to do
<Ashen|Away> I dunno enough about KDE to help you much on this aread tho, so I'll leave it for someone else
<Ashen|Away> (if there is no-one here try #kde)
<Ashen|Away> I'm off
<Ashen|Away> l8r
<m4_> humm. interesting.  Cause I checked Konquer file type associations for SKZ file and there isnt one.'
<m4_> wow, was lied to.  There is a SuperKaramba .371
<m4_> och
<m4_> I cant compile source code in kubuntu?
<m4_> no gcc for kubunut?
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<seth_k> done.
<m4_> seth_k say what now?
<surfdue> hey
<seth_k> run that command in a terminal, and it pulls in gcc and things
<m4_> i ran ./configure and says I have no c compiler
<seth_k> and you were not lied to: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/sdownload.html
<surfdue> i have a laptop with video out, does anyonme know how to make it play on my tv, its hooked up with the tv in the video in
<m4_> seth_k okay ran that command, what now?
<seth_k> now you have a c compiler and things
<m4_> seth_k, no I run "./configure"
<surfdue> anyone?
<surfdue> please
<m4_> ran, "./configure" and it says .... sudo aptitude install build-essential
<m4_> opps
<m4_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<seth_k> you need all sorts of build dependencies for superkaramba
<seth_k> it's really not a good idea to go compiling it
<seth_k> that is the whole point of apt
<surfdue> seth
<surfdue> do u knowe
<surfdue> can u help?
<surfdue> svideo output from laptop 2 pc
<surfdue> how do i activate svideo output on kubuntu?
<m4_> seth_k, I dont know.  I ran that command you said, sudo aptitue install build
<m4_> just want to run this SuperKaramba .371 cuse I think my theme requires it.
<frank_> m4_: what theme?
<m4_> Liquid Weather
<surfdue> plase?a
<surfdue> anyone?
<surfdue> how do i activate svideo out
<frank_> m4_: I have that with 0.36
<seth_k> m4_, and now you have a c compiler. However you do not have the development files. "sudo apt-get build-dep superkaramba" will install those.
<seth_k> frank_, the new version does require .37 RC1
<m4_> i knew it
<m4_> damn
<seth_k> m4_, this is very much against any good judgment, but i take no responsibility
<frank_> I can send you the old version if you want
<m4_> lol
<seth_k> the old version is still on kde-look
<seth_k> 6.2
<m4_> got to have the new stuff
<seth_k> the reason 7.0 requires .37 is because of the .skz thing they're doing now, and it's still buggy
<m4_> need thtat nice EYE Candy
<seth_k> hence .37 being only an RC
<m4_> what does RC stand for?
<frank_> release candidate
<m4_> is that like a beta app or something?
<frank_> something like that
<m4_> frank_ what theme you use?
<frank_> I just have liquid weather
<m4_> somone was saying something abou E17.   Whats that.  Just wanna have the best EYE Candy around, know what I mean.
<seth_k> then go use a Mac
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> Linux has low bling right now
<seth_k> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: (The Enlightenment Window Manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 460 kB, Installed size: 1180 kB
<seth_k> ^ e17
<nmorse> e17 being the best eye-candy I have ever seen
<nmorse> I'm in it right now
<m4_> ohh damn, I need it then
<nmorse> Try the Japan2005 theme
<nmorse> or the Slate theme
<m4_> how do I get it?
<nmorse> BTW, anyone know what the compmgr for e17 is?
<nmorse> I really want some natural transparency
<seth_k> it doesn't use xcompmgr?
<frank_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=1499&file1=1499-1.jpg&file2=1499-2.jpg&file3=1499-3.jpg&name=kde3+xp+style
<frank_> so wrong...
<seth_k> my eyes
<seth_k> they bleed
<surfdue> ANYONE?
<surfdue> please!!
<surfdue> how do i activate s-video out???
<nmorse> God that XP theme on KDE looks God-awful!
<nmorse> It looks awful on Windows too, so what did I expect?
<m4_> yeah
<m4_> sure does
<surfdue> n=anyone
<m4_> nmorse, where I get e17?
<nmorse> Search the Forums on Ubuntu's site for Hoary E17
<nmorse> You'll have to do some apt-pinning and add a new repo to /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank_> surfdue: not sure
<frank_> surfdue: search the forums
<surfdue> err
<tux> re
<m4_> to install a compiled soure what is the command?
<m4_> install ....
<frank_> you mean after make?
<m4_> yeah
<frank_> its make install but  something I found recently to do this is called checkinstall that you can use instead of make install
<frank_> what it does is that it creates a deb file which it then installs with dpkg
<pax> read the readme and install to check if checkinstall is supported.
<frank_> checkinstall doesn't automatically work?
<pax> also, a good way to know where the files went in case you want to uninstall (if uninstall is not included) is to make a list for before and after install then run diff
<frank_> pax how do you do that>
<pax> something like this: find / | grep -v -e ^/proc/ -e ^/dev/ -e ^/tmp/ > preinstall-programName.list
<pax> then run the same command to list into a postinstall-programName.list
<frank_> pax that's pretty cool
<frank_> what is -v -e in grep?
<pax> then: diff preinstall-programName.list postinstall-progName.list > install-progName.list
<pax> now you have a list of file and their locations in that final list :)
<pax> -v <-- exclude this location | -e <-- specify the patern
<frank_> ok thanks
<pax> or ..
<pax> when you get to make install run it with | tee frank-makeinstall
<pax> which stores the installation output in the text file frank-makeinstall.
<frank_> I see
<frank_> I'm not that creative on the command line
<pax> I'm not creative at all, just use what creative people find :)
<frank_> hehe
<pax> frank_: actually, I found this little handy method in a book I'm reading
<frank_> what book?
<pax> Linux Cookbook by Carla Schroder (oreilly)
<frank_> the Cookbook. Yeah that one is good. 1st or 2nd edition?
<pax> Nah not that one.
<pax> This is from O'reilly.
<frank_> oh not the same one?
<frank_> ok
<pax> Not worth the $30 but great read in bed
<pax> Unless your wife expect you to do something other than reading in bed
<frank_> not much to do in mine...
<Zugwrack> Hey guys need some help quick..I just got a notification on my PC that someone from a external client had tried to access something on the box...I am on my mac..so I have command line...I know from the ip address that they are on a different subnet of roadrunner..what else can I do to try and find out more information?
<pax> last -i
<Zugwrack> pax..ok thanks...wait one..
<pax> read the logs
<Zugwrack> pax: /var/log/<which one specifically?>
<pax> syslog and auth.log
<Zugwrack> Thanks
<pax> a good way to read the logs is to install loco
<Zugwrack> Ok
<pax> sudo apt-get install loco
<pax> and tail -f /var/log/syslog | loco
<Zugwrack> pax...wonder what a ping -f would do to that ip addy?
<pax> why would you ping them?
<Zugwrack> I believe if memory server correctly that the -f is a flood...
<smux`> I'm very happy. kubuntu is very very nice
<apokryphos> :)
<Zugwrack> *serves*
<pax> Zugwrack: what are you trying to do, make sure your box is safe or wage a  war?
<Zugwrack> Uhhh...well the heck with it...they are snooping on my network now aren't they?...sucks now I have to reconfig my router since it has obviously been compromised..heh
<pax> you dont know that, just assuming I guess.
<Zugwrack> Tryed to access my ReplayTV as I copy some video off of it...hahahahah
* ray_ just got kubuntu set up
<Zugwrack> pax: Well I can assume since I have my router running NAT on a non-routable ip address that there shouldn't be anything telling me there was a rejected attempt by a remote/external client@<insert ip addy here>
<ray_> anybody else have sound issues with enemy-territory
<Zugwrack> Thanks for the help pax!
<pax> np
<frank_> ray_: I know how to fix it
<frank_> wait a sec
<ray_> frank_: how
<frank_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&highlight=enemy+territory
<frank_> its the Sound issue
<frank_> This worked for me
<ray_> frank_: yeah thats how i get it to work..... but when i reboot i have to do it again
<ray_> frank_: any perminant solution
<Mchonis_> hey again
<frank_> ray_: do you know linux well?
<ray_> frank_: fairly well
<frank_> put a small script that runs the command in /etc/init.d/ then link to it from /etc/rcS.d/
<ray_> ok
<ray_> yeah that makes sense
<ray_> thanks
<frank_> np
<ray_> anybody know how to change the login manager background image?
<ray_> ?
<penguinboy> hey hey hey geeks, nerds, and Linux gurus
<pax> put the theme in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes and edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to show your theme's name
<penguinboy> hey hey clayman
<ray_> ok great thanks pax
<pax> np
<penguinboy> hey hey hey Sir Uniq!
<nmorse> hey penguinboy
<supernix> wassup
<supernix> Uptime: 7 days, 4 hours and 54 minutes
<supernix> WOO HOO
<supernix> Random Fortune: Personally, I think my choice in the mostest-superlative-computer wars has to be the HP-48 series of calculators. They'll run almost anything. And if they can't, while I'll just plug a Linux box into the serial port and load up the HP-48 VT-100 emulator. 	-- Jeff Dege, jdege@winternet.com 
<supernix> ok I still cant figure out what /google does
<penguinboy> evening nmorse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<emerson> whats the default device for the floppy in kubuntu ?
<seth_k>  /dev/fd0
<emerson> next dumbass question, whats the package name for kernel headers ?  (im doing vmware shit)
<emerson> kernel-package ?
<nmorse> No
<nmorse> Kernel-package is the software to make kernel debs
<emerson> (would be loads easier if kynaptic gave descriptions...)
* Dhraakellian emer^Winstalled synaptic fairly quickly
<NamShub> Im having serious problems with network on (k)ubuntu
<emerson> NamShub: thats what you get for worshipping enki..
<NamShub> heh
* emerson apologises to those who havn't read any neil stephenson recently...
<NamShub> but seriously, after a few minutes, I lose my connection.
<NamShub> it still reports as being up
<NamShub> but I cannot bring it down/up after
<emerson> NamShub: laptop ?
<NamShub> no, desktop
<NamShub> adm64
<NamShub> I tried 2 ethernet cards and the builtin ethernet port -- all have the same problems
<NamShub> it works fine with gentoo/debian/mandrake/suse
<emerson> NamShub:  do you think its a dead driver or just packet loss ?
<NamShub> I would give you the message error if I knew how to get it :S
<emerson> NamShub: you could try using etherreal or something... but im out my depth
<NamShub> nah, its the driver
<NamShub> but whats weird is it happens with 3 different cards/drivers -- so thats unlikely
<emerson> NamShub: are all your distros using the same kernel version ?
<NamShub> Ive read that its because of cheap NICs, but I got some good realtek and d-link ones... and even weirder is it works fine with other distros
<NamShub> hmm gentoo is 2.69, debian was 2.4.28 to 2.6.8 (removed from kubuntu), kubuntu is what, 2.6.10?
<emerson> 2.6.10-5
* emerson wonders if kernel-tree is the right package for kernel source...
<NamShub> linux-source
<emerson> joy :)
<NamShub> I think linux-tree builds it automatically, though
<emerson> ill go with the source, this script is just asking for the headers
<seth_k> Breezy has 2.6.12 :)
<NamShub> then arent there kernel-headers?
<NamShub> how can I upgrade to breezy?
<virgule> Anyone care to do a test for me? With  KWeather applet, Are you able to get a report from Canada -> Quebec -> Quebec City
<NamShub> I can just chages all the hoary in my sources.list to breezy?
<apokryphos> !breezy
<apokryphos> gah, darn you ubotu. Gotta figure out why he /msg me sometimes
<apokryphos> <ubotu> rumour has it, breezy is will be the next version of Ubuntu (5.10). It will be released on october 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. If you want to know what the main differences are between Breezy and Hoary, see http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<emerson> bitchin, theres no 'asm' directory under /usr/src/linux/include anymore...
<emerson> i guess i just symlink it :|
<seth_k> Breezy eats children right now
<apokryphos> and shows no mercy
<emerson> gag, ok... without rebuilding the kernel, how can i get a version.h made ?
<NamShub> I dont care about children, I just want the net :P
<apokryphos> NamShub: you don't have the net on hoary?
<NamShub> no :(
<NamShub> well, I do for about 5 minutes
<emerson> i hear it comes on a floppy disk these days ?
<apokryphos> Not connecting to the internet, or browser doesn't work?
<emerson> :P
<NamShub> apokryphos: eth0 just dies
<apokryphos> NamShub: that's an #ubuntu issue -- more luck mentioning it in there
<NamShub> ok ill try
<NamShub> if I can remember how to get the actual log :S
* emerson slaps his head, kubuntu runs a 386 kernel...
<BROKEN_LADDER>  i just moved into an apartment by myself, with no television.  can anyone recommend a cool streaming news/media "internet tv" station?
<supernix> Hiya Kubunto buddies I have a question
<supernix> I was wanting to know the best way to go about adding Gnome
<supernix> I use Synaptic as my package manager just in case your wondering
<epiloc> does anyone know what package would include the printer manager
<apokryphos> supernix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> supernix: with synaptic, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<supernix> installing that wont mess anything up will it ?
<supernix> just worried it might mess some of the programs settings that are already installed
<supernix> apokryphos: do you run both KDE and gnome ?
<apokryphos> I run them both, but only really use KDE
<supernix> does having Gnome installed cause more things to run at boot time or does it run different programs based on the particular windows manager?
<apokryphos> supernix: it won't mess anything up, no
<apokryphos> GNOME stuff will only run if you log into gnome
<supernix> ty apokryphos that helps me feel better about things
<supernix> kewl
<supernix> Just curious why you choose to use KDE over Gnome I am sure I will find out why later but I was just curious
<epiloc> ok, everytime i try to add a printer, the printer manager just freezes... i had a feeling it is due to a buggy driver i installed a few days ago (originally in rpm converted to deb with alien) so i uninstalled the drivers yet the printer manager still freezes upon opening
<apokryphos> All the apps I use are KDE, generally; tight integration, powerful DE, and I like the way it handles things, basically.
<supernix> ah
<epiloc> I would like to uninstall the printer manager, (if possible) but i dont know what package it would fall under...
<epiloc> any suggestions?
<supernix> sounds much like a description of windows
<supernix> the tight integration that is
<supernix> I don't know what a DE is
<supernix> ah wait development environment
<apokryphos> supernix: err, what integration does it have exactly? It doesn't have many programs, that's why people are always using 3rd party ones :)
<supernix> did I get it right ?
<apokryphos> correct
<supernix> wow man it said that it would use 424mb of extra hd space
<supernix> not that I know the amount that KDE uses but wow that is a lot of space
<apokryphos> if space is an issue ;-)
<supernix> LOL not exactly
<supernix> I have a 30 gig drive currently and another 20 gig drive that I can use soon as I find a ribbon cable that will fit the length
<supernix> GOD I wish I had $99 for a new drive
<apokryphos> HDs are dirt-cheap here these days. Less than 1 per gig
<supernix> Ty apokryphos and everyone here that has helped me to make my way back into the Linux world as comfortable as possible
<apokryphos> =)
<supernix> I should be fine so long as I stay away from the pesky mp3 and mpg files LOL
<Chris_Tucker> how would i get into root from command line? or better yet run that x config thinger from my user in command line?
<Chris_Tucker> my monitor isnt syncing and i need to edit the config for the x server
<supernix> what is a display manager ?
<supernix> I see two choices one is kdm and gdm
<Chris_Tucker> kubuntu.. kde kdm
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: ....
<apokryphos> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<apokryphos> supernix: display manager is the login manager, basically.
<apokryphos> supernix: why stay away from mp3/mpg files? :)
<apokryphos> amaroK and Kaffeine are great
<supernix> they use up so much space well not compared to other formats but man when you get cable you can't stop downloading everything
<supernix> it is like a drug
<Chris_Tucker> ok so i have to use sudo
<supernix> soon you get hooked and can't stop
<supernix> Ok so it does not really matter at all if I choose kdm or gdm actually then ?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i edit my x config so as to disable the 1024x768 res?
<supernix> I dind't know what to do so I picked kdm
<apokryphos> supernix: kdm is the KDE display manager; I'd recommend using it
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: open it up, you can probably guess from there. You could sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, too
<supernix> kewl that is the one I chose as well ty apokryphos 
<supernix> I sure will be glad when I learn all this stuff
<lexhider> if I run kde HEAD compiled by me and have kde3.4 libs, etc installed from debs, will things get confused and not work or is this OK.
<lexhider> I wanna install openoffice.org2-kde ;)
<supernix> ok guys I have to try this out to see what happens wish me luck
<supernix> hope I aint just messed something up royally
<apokryphos> lexhider: they probably will. I tend to have a user with svn (unstable) and one with Kubu packs (stable)
<lexhider> apokryphos: they will probably will behave or they will probably get messed up?
<epiloc> anyone had problems with the kde printer manager before?
<epiloc> mines giving me a terrible headache...
<apokryphos> lexhider: erm, what kde HEAD exactly? The whole?
<apokryphos> you can't have those both on one user, or you can, but in different locations of course
<Chris_Tucker> ok ive done the command and edited, logged out, how do i restart teh x server?
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: log out, then ctrl + alt + backspace
<Chris_Tucker> that doesnt seem to be doing anything
<lexhider> apokryphos: a fair chunk, kdelibs, base, amarok, kdepim. installed in /usr/local.
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: ctrl + alt + backspace does nothing? It sure should be
<Chris_Tucker> nadda
<Chris_Tucker> ive logged back in and sent sudo reboot
<ilba7r> when i run evince i get this error message opening pdf file "Bad bounding box in Type 3 glyph" and the fonts are really messed up anyone know how to rectify that
<apokryphos> lexhider_: do you mean you're running trunk of those?
<lexhider_> yes
<apokryphos> Though, you'd probably be alright installing other KDE stuff on top of more advanced kde versions
<apokryphos> trunk is unstable though, I wouldn't really recommend running only that. It's best to have both installations (svn and kubupacks) and either just have them in a different location, or for a different user
<apokryphos> if they're in a different location you can login with that kde stuff just altering the prefix
<apokryphos> I mainly use the kubupack user, and just have svn of apps like kopete, amarok and konversation
<epiloc> anyone want to help me before i reinstall?
<lexhider_> epiloc: where are you having problems?
<epiloc> with kde's printer manager
<epiloc> im concerned that i screwed something up bad
<lexhider_> sorry, I don't own a printer
* apokryphos is out for the night
<epiloc> damn
<ilba7r> epiloc wait
<epiloc> looks like a fun night of formating for me
<ilba7r> what is your problem
<ilba7r> kde printer manager sometime will not run in administrative mode
<ilba7r> if that is your problem i think it might be a bug
<ilba7r> i have it here reinstalled and it is still there
<Chris_Tucker> OMG WOOT... i see the light
<Chris_Tucker> ... of the login screen
<epiloc> what does yours do?
<Chris_Tucker> boots
<Chris_Tucker> i havent logged in gui yet
<Chris_Tucker> first time on kubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> :) ive only used ubuntu normal livecd before
<epiloc> ilba7r, i installed a lexmark z600, but to do so, i had to convert the original RPMs into DEBs with alien... so now when i open printer manager it says 'initializing manager' but never actually does so... just hangs
<epiloc> I dont know if its because of the buggy drivers... so i uninstalled them
<epiloc> and re-installed everything with the word 'cups' in it
<epiloc> and still the same problem
<ilba7r> i had similar problem with lexmark x75
<ilba7r> but frankly i now run kubuntu and ubuntu and use gnome for print management
<epiloc> how would i reinstall?
<ilba7r> kubuntu just gave me too much troubles in this area and i think something is wrong with it
<Chris_Tucker> holy shit
<Chris_Tucker> i like this 
<ricosuave17> how do i get the newest alsa
<Chris_Tucker> the little loading thing by the curser jumps up and down
<epiloc> i have been looking thu kynaptic for an hour now, and no packages look promising
<Chris_Tucker> :D
<ilba7r> epiloc do you have gnome running
<epiloc> kde
<ilba7r> sorry budy can not help you
<ilba7r> but you should format as last resort
<ilba7r> try the wiki pages
<ricosuave17> how do i get the newest alsa plz help
<epiloc> ilba7r, well i need my printer asap for school... so its looking more and more tempting
<ilba7r> or try the forms search here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, what do you mean by latest alsa? are you running hoary or breezy?
<ricosuave17> umm hoary
<ricosuave17> is breezy avaliable yet??
<ilba7r> if you need the printer its better to have dual boot then
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, no
<ilba7r> some printers do not just work proporly on linux
<ricosuave17> nvm then can u plz tell me how to do i
<ricosuave17> t
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, not release quality yet.
<ricosuave17> how do i get the newest alsa drivers version etc
<epiloc> damn, there are 2 threads on the website with many people with the same problem
<epiloc> all going unanswered
<ricosuave17> what problem?
<ilba7r> told you there is a problem with kde print manager
<ricosuave17> ok plz how do i get the newest alsa
<ricosuave17> drivers or whatever u call it
<epiloc> well, my printer used to work
<epiloc> but got screwed up after apt-get update
<epiloc> so a module must have gone missing
<ricosuave17> plz help me with alsa drivers plz
* ricosuave17 cries
<ricosuave17> help me plz
<epiloc> ilba7r, is it possible to run kubuntu and kde, and just use the gnome-printer-mgt?
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, a note on etiquette, the more you ask a question, the less likely that someone will help you, once is enough and then you have to have a little patience. I'm looking into your problem.
<ricosuave17> ok thanks but plz tell u are helping me i get very desperate im sorry
<ilba7r> epiloc i did not try that
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, what version of alsa do you have?
<epiloc> ilba7r, i wonder if gnome would freak out
<ilba7r> frankly i started using ubuntu when kubuntu was still in development. So i had ubuntu and installed kubuntu on it
<ilba7r> epiloc i never had problems with gnome
<ilba7r> got to go now hope you solve your problem
<ricosuave17> 1.0.6
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, and when you say you want newest alsa drivers, what do want to be running?
<ricosuave17> what do u mean runing?
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, why do want the latest version and what version do you want?
<ricosuave17> i want the newest stable so that i can use mutiple sounds
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, and that isn't in the 1.0.6 release? I see that the latest stable is 1.0.9. Is that something that has been added in between 1.0.9 and 1.0.6?
<ricosuave17> yes dude
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, ok, now we are at least on the same page.
<epiloc> damn, i love this distro, i may have to go with a different tho... gotta have a printer!
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, how advanced of a user are you?
<ricosuave17> i can work with compileing
<ricosuave17> i can handle most thing with some guide
<lexhider_> does anyone know if ubuntu has backports?
<ricosuave17> yes i use them
<ricosuave17> and it has backports
<lexhider_> is there an alsa backport?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get juk to play.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and why does it say "tagger" if you can't use it to selectively tag?
<ricosuave17> i dont know dude
<Chris_Tucker> is sshd running by default?
<frank_> lexhider_: I don't know but there is a newer alsa source in universe
<lexhider_> frank: hoary's universe?
<Chris_Tucker> where would i find a terminal?
<Chris_Tucker> i know where to in gnome but i cant find it here in kde
<lexhider_> kde's terminal is kalled "konsole"
<frank_> lexhider_: yeah. you have to compile it though
<DarkSpy> :|
<Chris_Tucker> bleh i kne wthat
<Chris_Tucker> i dont know why i didnt see it
<lexhider_> I'm not sure what to recommend out of: update to breezy, try pinning alsa packages from breezy, try compiling?
<Chris_Tucker> how would i tell if a sshd is installed? | How do i start it?
<ricosuave17> hwo do i get to breezy?
<lexhider_> there doesn't appear to be alsa backport packages from what I could see, perhaps you could request them.
<frank_> lexhider_: I suggest to stay away from breezy
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, breezy is STILL IN DEVELOPMENT and will break from time to time, I run it myself but you must know it isn't for end use yet.
<ricosuave17> what unstable problems does it have
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, I'm thinking maybe you should request the guys who run ubuntu backports for an alsa backport for hoary?
<ricosuave17> i mean ill risk au breezy
<calc> lexhider_: indeed its broken right now :)
<Chris_Tucker> how would i tell if a sshd is installed? | How do i start it?
<frank_> Chris_Tucker: ps aux | grep sshd
<calc> Chris_Tucker: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, ???
<ricosuave17> i mena i have no problem with unstable things
<calc> it might not be called ssh anymore, the package seems to have been renamed at some point
<lokito> hello to all
<frank_> ricosuave17: unless you are quite the guru, STICK with brezzy
<ricosuave17> k
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, ok, but be warned, things get broken, you can't complain about it being buggy until release time.
<lokito> need help installing gnome on kubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> sshd no file or directory
<lexhider_> lokito: install ubuntu-desktop will probably do it.
<lokito> thats the thing
<lokito> i like kde
<TestMAD> whats wrong?
<lokito> whats up testmad
<TestMAD> not much..been takin a day away..watchin tv.
<ricosuave17> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).
<ricosuave17> ricosuave17 Compiled on Jun 24 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-386.
<lokito> thats good 
<lokito> listen , can i be done
<ricosuave17> i wnat it to be highter then .6
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, I'm sure there is a wiki page for the upgrade to breezy. But it's normally as easy as changing all "hoary" to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then running apt-get dist-upgrade.
<lokito> installing gnome
<lokito> on kubuntu
<lexhider_> breezy has 1.0.9
<lokito> and have the option at boot 
<TestMAD> hmm.. i dunno
<lokito> wich one to choose from
<TestMAD> you can install ubuntu..when you do..it'll add the gnome install to your GRUB
<ricosuave17> wait im confused
<frank_> ricosuave17: I tried to do the upgrade to breezy and could never get X to start again. so be warned
<lokito> the problem is
<TestMAD> but then you would have to linux installs
<lokito> i running kubuntu right now
<calc> frank_: you can probably get it to work if you reconfigure xorg
<lokito> running ftp , webmin , shoucast
<frank_> TestMAD: grub does not change
<TestMAD> really??..not even if its a second install?
<lokito> i don`t wanna conf all those thing again
<frank_> TestMAD: well if its a separate install yeah
<lokito> Like i did with kde
<lokito> i upgrade it
<lokito> addind the new url
<lokito> to the sources list
<lokito> can i do that with gnome
<TestMAD> lokito: your only option may be to install ubuntu..then kde..ive seen lots of posts in the forums about that..but not the other way around like you want
<lokito> i see
<TestMAD> and as far as switching..i dunno
<seth_k> lokito, install "ubuntu-desktop" and that will pull in Gnome
<frank_> lokito: installing ubuntu-desktop should work
<TestMAD> it would have to be a boot script tho
<seth_k> and you can switch between them, lokito, using gdm or kdm
<lokito> frank you mean 
<lokito> install it
<lokito> on top of this one
<frank_> yeah
<lokito> not the linux it self
<frank_> once its done, you can choose gnome or kde when you login
<lokito> just ubuntu desktop
<frank_> lokito: yes
<lokito> ok so i have to download 
<lokito> the osi
<lokito> iso* for
<frank_> no
<supernix> Well hello again
<frank_> open kynaptic or synaptic
<lokito> frank if you can 
<lokito> paste the command here
<lokito> thanks 
<frank_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lokito> nice
<lokito> that would get me
<supernix> After comparing both KDE and Gnome I can see why everyone is using KDE
<lokito> the last version of gnomre
<ricosuave17> kde is horrible
<lokito> gnome
<lokito> right?
<ricosuave17> i like gnome
<supernix> KDE seems to be more powerful
<lokito> supernix 
<frank_> lokito: gnome 2.10 I think its the latest
<lokito> yes
<lokito> supernix  today i was looking around you know
<lexhider_> ricosuave17, why hang out in #kubuntu if you don't run kde?
<lokito> madison ave
<lokito> 42st street
<lokito> bom
<lokito> apple store
<lokito> nice
<lokito> very bright colors
<supernix> Looking around for what ?
<Chris_Tucker> i used kynaptic to install ssh and openssh-server but in /etc/init.d there is still no sshd
<lokito> then this guy come and tell me sit , use it 
<lokito> G5 apple
<ricosuave17> cause kubuntu dudes are better then ubuntu dudes
<lokito> dam that thing was beatiful
<Chris_Tucker> what do i do?
<supernix> I just installed Gnome and have been using it for at least several minutes
<supernix> I am not impressed with the file manager
<lokito> supernix download the theme for tiger os
<frank_> supernix: that was my biggest problem with gnome!
<ricosuave17> tiger os??
<ricosuave17> what is that
<Chris_Tucker> newest mac os release
<lokito> correcion
<lokito> mac os
<ricosuave17> i so want mac os
<lokito> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548 
<supernix> how will the tiger OS theme make a difference ?
<lokito> no 
<lokito> im just saying
<lokito> the look
<lokito> the close thing
<lokito> to apple is that
<ricosuave17> nice theme
<ricosuave17> is it for gnome?
<lokito> yes very nice
<lokito> yes ricosueave17
<ricosuave17> can u help me install it
<ralph1> hi all
<lokito> sure 
<ralph1> seth_k: hi
<ralph1> StarScream: hi
<ricosuave17> lokito,  were do i start
<Chris_Tucker> i need help installing and running an sshd
<lokito> you need  GTK2
<ricosuave17> how do i get this u speak off
<calc> Chris_Tucker: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lokito> Chris have you ever use webmin?
<Chris_Tucker> no
<lokito> nice grafical interface to control all servers
<Chris_Tucker> is it included ?
<lokito> no you have to download it
<calc> once you install openssh-server it will automatically run it
<lokito> ricosuave17 
<Chris_Tucker> this is spitting errors at me
<ricosuave17> si lokito?
<lokito> look for your ~/.themes 
<lokito> put there 
<lokito> the directory 
<calc> Chris_Tucker: what does the error say?
<ricosuave17> dude how do i get to this ~/.themes?
* ricosuave17 is new to gnome and stupid nautilus
<Chris_Tucker> says "setting up cupsys (1.1.23-lubuntu12) ... " then chmod spits no such file or directory for a bunch of stuff
<lokito> me too
<lokito> im just learning
<ricosuave17> im downloading fucking konqueror
<Chris_Tucker> then dpkg spits error processing cupsys
<lokito> rico 
<lokito> #kubuntu-es
<Chris_Tucker> and so one
<Chris_Tucker> *so on
<calc> Chris_Tucker: that sounds bad, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Chris_Tucker> 5.04
<Chris_Tucker> shit runs, just apt get is spitting that for both ssh and openssh-server
<calc> does you system otherwise work properly?
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<calc> hmm not sure why it would be giving errors like that :(
<seth_k> ricosuave17, watch the language please
* ricosuave17 is sorry for the language
<seth_k> ah ralph1! I have kMyMoney2 0.7.4 for you :)
<seth_k> ralph1, tested and working :)
<seth_k> ralph1, http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/
<ralph1> seth_k: thanks very much.
<lokito> frank 
<lokito> frank  and seth_k
<lokito> thank youuuu
<lokito> :)
<lokito> what can i do for you guys 
<lokito> you like movies
<ralph1> seth_k: do you know why kaffiene would crash when trying to save a stream?
<gigaclon> question I installed the JRE according to the wiki page, what do I have to do to make Firefox recognize
<seth_k> ralph1, cos kaffeine is super crashy in KDE 3.4. I suggest trying to find an alternate player until KDE 3.5
<lokito> mr and ms smith , madagascar , troy , blade 3 , constatine, robots , i robot
<seth_k> lokito, no piracy talking please ;)
* seth_k went to Mexico last month... they had all those movies already on DVD and in the markets :P
<lokito> lol
<lokito> original dvd copyrights :)
<supernix> I am so mad I can't find my windows drive
<lokito> supernix /mnt 
<supernix> In KDE it was a easy as pie
<gigaclon> supernix: fdisk -l
<gigaclon> and /etc/fstab
<supernix> why aint it listed on the desktop with an icon and all ?
<ralph1> seth_k: ahh 
<gigaclon> supernix: is it listed in /etc/fstab
<gigaclon> question I installed the JRE according to the wiki page, what do I have to do to make Firefox recognize
<gigaclon> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<supernix> Yes it is listed as being mounted
<Chris_Tucker> im forcing this thing to redownload cupsys and kubuntu-desktop
<lokito> nice gnome is done
<gigaclon> check where it is mounted too?
<lokito> let me restart my session
<lokito> thanks guy
<supernix> uptime
<TestMAD> do scripts and stuff work with konversation?
<Chris_Tucker> im confused with this damn awkward error...
<sproingie> konversation has a dcop scripting interface.  documentation is of course nearly nonexistent
<Chris_Tucker> "dependancy problems prevent configuration of kubuntu-desktop: pkg kubuntu-dsktop requires cupsys, but thats not configured yet" and similar
<Chris_Tucker> yet
<Chris_Tucker> kubuntu-desktop is running!
<TestMAD> well..i was just wanting to load a stat script..
<supernix> "UPTIME"
<pax> the guys at #konversation are friendly
<TestMAD> k..thnx
<seth_k> Chris_Tucker, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Chris_Tucker> errornoums
<Chris_Tucker> er however you spell that
<Chris_Tucker> "setting up cupsys (ver) ... "
<Chris_Tucker> "chmod: cannot access `ipp': no such file or directory"
<ralph1> seth_k: downloaded and installed Kmymoney2 it works like a charm. Thanks a million
<Chris_Tucker> all the way down to cannot access /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp: no such fi...
<Chris_Tucker> many things chmod is unable to access there and it produces further errors
<seth_k> ralph1, glad to hear it! I'm glad we can keep you using Kubuntu ;)
<pax> what's kmymoney2?
<epiloc> ok, im switching over
<epiloc> no more kubuntu
<ralph1> seth_k: I like kubuntu very much, but it is taking some getting used too on my part, but that is good.
<epiloc> time for some ubuntu
<ralph1> pax: personal finance program like gnucash.
<ralph1> pax
<ralph1> pax: but better
<pax> I dont trust lawyers and computers with my money. I use cash
<ralph1> seth_k: do you know some one on the gnome side that could do the same thing for the Gramps program. Universe is terriable out of date.
<Chris_Tucker> This is the feedback i get:
<Chris_Tucker> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?action=getpaste&pasteID=44702
<ricosuave17> alright how do i get to my apt-get source list
<seth_k> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chris_Tucker> any hope for me?
<Chris_Tucker> it spat the same error on the first boot
<Chris_Tucker> i take it that im doomed
<gigaclon> now firefox is not starting
<gigaclon> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<gigaclon> System error?:: No such file or directory
<TestMAD> how do i go about masking my ip in konversation?
<frank> what happened?
<epiloc> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
<frank> epiloc: I don't know anything about cups, sorry
<Chris_Tucker> aiyee
<Chris_Tucker> im gonna do a reinstall
<Chris_Tucker> and HOPE that it works
<Chris_Tucker> cuase i REALLY like ubuntu
<seth_k> ralph1, what versions of gramps are where?
<seth_k> ralph1, I can backport that for you too
<seth_k> ralph1, gramps 2.0.5 good for you? If so I'll do it right now
<TestMAD> y cant i find the win32 codecs?
<TestMAD> and the dvd codec?
<TestMAD> tey arent listed in kynaptic
<seth_k> TestMAD, they're in backports
<jpowers> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<crimsun> and debian-marillat
<seth_k> in hoary-extras/restricted I believe
<TestMAD> i think i already habve it in my sources.
<TestMAD> i turned on abck ports a long time ago
<seth_k> but probably not restricted, I'm guessing
<ralph1> seth_k: universe is at version 1.08 and latest is 2.05 I believe. There are big differences in the program. They have moved from a xml data storage for mate to sql. I believe the latest is also in Debian testing. One of the developers keeps debian testing/experimental up to date.
<TestMAD> whats full addy to restricted?
<ralph1> seth_k: Yes gramps 2.0.5 is excellent
<seth_k> ralph1, 3 minutes
<supernix> Dear Lord please forgive me for I have sinned it has been about an hour since I strayed and rebooted to Gnome
<supernix> :)
<crimsun> in that case I'm frying, because I'm in XP
<supernix> LOL
<ralph1> seth_k: Thanks a million
<supernix> it sure would be nice if they had Evolution for KDE
<epiloc> Anyone having problem with CUPS
<Chris_Tucker> i prefer the app in kubuntu (forgot the name already) or thunderbird
<seth_k> ralph1, here is gramps from Breezy, 2.0.5: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/
<seth_k> cheers ralph1, I'm off to bed
<supernix> Chris_Tucker, you must be talking about Kmail
<supernix> Yes Thunderbird is nice to but it won't filter junk mail for some reason right now
<Chris_Tucker> nah
<Chris_Tucker> the thing that does everything 
<ralph1> seth_k: Thanks
<supernix> Ah are you talking about Kontact ?
<Chris_Tucker> yea thats it
<supernix> yeah that is kinda nice to
<supernix> I did actualy get a kick out of the kontact manager you could even add pictures for the people as well
<Chris_Tucker> bleh.. im getting hooked on linux.. staying up till 3 am messin with it when i have to work at 10 the next morning
<supernix> My problem is finding a program or way to track all the contracts and customers for my dads business
<Chris_Tucker> supernix: any intrest in programming? if so, write one
<chx> how could I tell gam-server to stay clear of one file system?
<Chris_Tucker> i could but it would be windows
<Ashen> supernix: isn't that what databases are for.
<supernix> I wish I knoew how to program then I surely would
<supernix> Yes Ashen they are but I can't figure out how to plug one into OpenOffice exactly
<Chris_Tucker> i know how to prog but its in VB .. windows only
<Ashen> I know how to prog but nothing.
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> why do you need it to plug into OO?
<Chris_Tucker> getting pretty good at vb myself, currently working solo on an alarm clock , and with a partner on an uno p2p game
<supernix> OO is the only thing that I can see that is a good replacement for MS office
<Ashen> it is.
<Ashen> its nice
<Ashen> :)
<Ashen> but why do you need to plug into it?
<Ashen> :S what sort of business is it?
<Chris_Tucker> crossoveroffice is good too isnt it?
<supernix> I tried Abiword but it can't quite handle some of the features that MS office has the layouts didn't look right when I opened up some MS offcie 2003 files
* Chris_Tucker falls asleep at computer terminal
<supernix> I was thinking about how nice it would be that after I wrote a contract that it would store the info into a database
<supernix> Then If I had a form that I could retrieve the data later if needed that would be great
<Ashen> What sort of buisness is it/ What sort of info is stored in the contracts?
<Ashen> and How is the information structured
<supernix> My father runs a heating and air conditioning business
<Ashen> ?
<supernix> www.bestunits.com
<Ashen> hrmmm.
<supernix> the first page is the page that has our contact info and hten the customers and this is the agravating part we have a contract number for each contract
<supernix> I have been just using the date which is frustrating if you write two contracts in a day
<Ashen> mmm
<supernix> I thought it would be nice to have something that would auto track the contracts and generate a auto increment number like a database would do
<Ashen> hah... Xoops
<supernix> :D yup Xoops there it is
<Ashen> well...
<Ashen> and you want to do it offline?
<supernix> yes
<Chris_Tucker> "testing network repository" takes TOO LONG on dialup
<Chris_Tucker> wait no
<Chris_Tucker> let me rephrase that
<Chris_Tucker> EVERYTHING takes too long on dialup
<Chris_Tucker> i hate my isp
<Ashen> haha
<supernix> I tried a network connected database once with all our customers information and it messed up once the connection to the net was gone for a day and really caused us much hastles
<Chris_Tucker> no highspeed 
<Ashen> mmm
<sproingie> bah, why doesn't konqueror or mozilla support my perfectly valid html?
<sproingie> <title/ANS Compliance of Retroforth/
<sproingie> good ol short tags :)
<Ashen> konquerer isn't nice like stuffs
<Ashen> fox, and such
<sproingie> i wonder if any browser supports shorttags
<supernix> why can't konqueror support html and css better that is what I wonder
<sproingie> surprisingly they do support shorttag nesting
<sproingie> <tr<td<strong>foo
<Chris_Tucker> running firstboot
<Ashen> supernix: personally I'd set up a web interface for it, install sql and apache to my computer, and open apache to only localhost (or the network)
<Ashen> but thats because I work 10* faster with web stuffs than I do solid languages
<Ashen> :p
<Ashen> uhm
<Ashen> but there must be a nice access like db program out there
<Ashen> gnu style
<supernix> Ashen, I have thought that same thing that the only good way to do it would be to use a Net environment to do all that 
<Chris_Tucker> configing base system
<sproingie> openoffice has a access like database thingie
<Chris_Tucker> i hope this works
<Chris_Tucker> i like kubuntu too much
<Ashen> thats what I thought sproing
<supernix> I have heard about SQLite lately and that sounds promising like it might work
<ricosuave17> hello
<sproingie> sqlite's just a db engine.  no front end at all
<Ashen> supernix: doesn't Oo have an access ting?
<ricosuave17> hey does know here know about the mac os theme for gnome
<sproingie> i'm impressed by what sqlite can do, but it's an odd bird.  you replace dbm files with it, not databases
<supernix> I have seen something about UnixODB is that what you mean Ashen ?
<Ashen> dunno
<Ashen> hold on
<sproingie> i did build a 7 gig database with sqlite, and it actually performed nicely.  took forever to vacuum tho
<Ashen> hah
<sproingie> of course pgsql takes a good while to vacuum that much too
<Ashen> I've never had enough data in my life to fill a 7 gig database
<Ashen> thats a lie... if I put my media in there then sure
<sproingie> yeesh
<sproingie> i deal with hundreds of megs a day ... not my job to wrangle the db for that tho
<Ashen> http://www.openoffice.org/product2/base.html
<Ashen> supernix
<Ashen> look at she
<sproingie> heck probably gigs a day, really
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> what do you manage?
<sproingie> spam.  lots of spam
<Ashen> mailserver?
* sproingie works for symantec brightmail
<Ashen> ah
<Ashen> :)
<sproingie> you think you get lots of spam
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<sproingie> i get less than 2 million and it's considered a bad day
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> good day for you ^_^'
<Chris_Tucker> do you alone process that amount in a day?
<sproingie> naw, company does
<Chris_Tucker> good
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<sproingie> that's just from what hits the honeypots
<Ashen> gah... WHY WONT MY MUSIC PLAY
<Ashen> oh... thats right... I killed esd
* Chris_Tucker turns head to ubuntu computer.. watches a few dozen packages go by
<Ashen> I hate esd
<Ashen> it is the stupidest thing everything
<supernix> WOW Ashen that looks nice pretty much what I was thinking about 
<sproingie> actual figure of real mail processed ... billions, i dunno.  distributed tho, so its not that interesting
<Chris_Tucker> one of the reasons i REALLY like ubuntu is it picks up almost ALL hardware i have that i can throw at it
<Ashen> supernix: try it. should be perfect for what you're trying to do
<Ashen> really?
<sproingie> ubuntu's one of the few distros where having an ATI card isn't unbearably painful
<Ashen> I dont think ubuntu is THAT great with hardware
<Ashen> these days linux distros are pretty good for hardware generally.
<Ashen> I remember red hat a couple of years back... and mandrake a couple of years before that... eew.
<Ashen> back in the day when KDE and Gnome were exactly the same thing.
<sproingie> i used redhat back in the old days.  it seems their package management gets slower and slower
<Ashen> ...back in the day .
<Chris_Tucker> well this is my main rig, XP never gets hardware on here right. needs external drivers. redhat.. never picks up the monitors sync or the audio. ubuntu: finds audio, matches monitor native res and sync's PERFECTLY without any config
<Chris_Tucker> my jaw hit the floor when it did that
<sproingie> rpm was never that zippy, but then by rpm4 it just crawled
<supernix> Ashen, if I could generate specs on what we require do you reckon it would be possible to get someone to develop the solution I was looking for ?
<sproingie> then they added yum and dear lord it's glacial
<Ashen> supernix. easily.
<sproingie> i think i've emerged on gentoo faster than i've installed via yum
<Ashen> people do those things for a living
<Ashen> XP needs external drivers for everything -_-
<sproingie> not like linux doesnt
<Chris_Tucker> and on my footrest which im running it on right now, it picks up the sound, and runs X/kde faster than ive ever seen, yet its a 400mhz celery with onboard 8mb vid 
<Ashen> XP isn't that great for drivers... its just that all the manufacturers bundle drivers for it
<Ashen> *shrug*
<supernix> Actually I settled on Kubuntu because it was the only distro that recognized my monitor and graphics card properly
<Ashen> yay for onboard!
<sproingie> no, it is good with drivers, just some manufacturers are clueless regardless of platform
<Ashen> supernix: you tried running a Knoppix live cd?
<Ashen> ^_^
<sproingie> the xerox printer i have is a boat anchor on linux, but frankly the driver installation on XP was a nightmare too
<supernix> Not only the only one that allowed me to hastle free setup my printer
<supernix> Yes that is actually what I started with was Knoppix LiveCD
<Ashen> O_o
<supernix> that was the first step to getting the Linux experience again
<Ashen> and Knoppix didn't pick up your drivers?
<supernix> But then when my friend introduced me to Kubunut that was even better
<Ashen> you must have some strange hardware if Knoppix cant find it.
<Chris_Tucker> meh
<Ashen> O_o
<Ashen> and even then
<Chris_Tucker> im gonna doze off in work tomorrow
<Ashen> I like dozing off
<supernix> I have a ATI 9200 AGP and an KDS monitor
<Chris_Tucker> its getting up on 3am and im determined to get sshd working
<Ashen> well its an ATI graphics card... so forget that
<Ashen> haha
<supernix> My fiancee has a flat panel and no linux distro works with it right
<Ashen> get yourself a nice Nvidia 6600.
<Ashen> it will make your pants happy.
<supernix> LOL what is wrong with ATI 
<Ashen> they cant make linux drivers
<supernix> LOL make my pants happy roflol
<Ashen> and on to of that-- they dont try
<supernix> So the shiznat right now is the Nvidia 6600?
<supernix> Is that very expensive ?
<Chris_Tucker> damn
<Ashen> totally-- the 6600's are dirt cheap, run like birds in linux, and they're... the 3rd best card out there
<Chris_Tucker> just looked at the other screen
<Chris_Tucker> theres a hell of a lot of "python" stuff
<Ashen> well... mine cost me 300AUD... so they're at the upper range of the cheap bracket
<Ashen> they're not like... an 800$US card
<Ashen> :p
<supernix> kewl you don't have to compile the driver or anything like that to get 3d working do you ?
<Ashen> (like the two cards above them)
<Ashen> you do, but the installer does it auto... or you can download from synaptic
<Ashen> hehe
<supernix> I remember that was an issue years ago with my old Nvidia card that I had once before
<Ashen> Nvidia have full blown linux driver support these days
<Chris_Tucker> Damnit
<Chris_Tucker> cupsys never got configured
<Chris_Tucker> again
<Ashen> Nvidia is your friend.
<Chris_Tucker> i just saw it
<supernix> hmmmmmm you have peaked my interest for a card that I had swore I would not use again
<Chris_Tucker> why the hell wont that peice of shit configure?
<Ashen> partly because Nvidia cards have a tendancy to handle Opengl better then DX, where as ATI are the other way around... so ATI are pretty much married to microsoft.
<supernix> YUCK there is that dirty word
<Ashen> damn it... I need a new monitor... the refresh rate on this one is eating away at my retinas.
<Ashen> haha.
<supernix> I am honestly hoping to never have to go back to windows again
<Chris_Tucker> Any ideas on the cupsys configureing prob?
<Chris_Tucker> i dont wanna go to gnome
<Ashen> mmm... I had to go back to windows... to play halflife 2. I just couldn't get nice frames in linux. (my MB only has AGP 4x, so my card only runs at half speed O_O)
<Ashen> all my other games run fine in cedega tho
<Ashen> cupsys... what does it say?
<Chris_Tucker> that chmod crap
<Ashen> you need to sudo it
<Chris_Tucker> someone told me to run a command
<Chris_Tucker> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?action=getpaste&pasteID=44702
<Ashen> (not that you need it to be configured properly to run KDE)
<Chris_Tucker> it produced that, which is also produced on first boot
<Chris_Tucker> nah but it needs to be for apt to stop complaining and work right
<Ashen> do something like
<supernix> UGH I got to get back to KDE I just can't stand this Gnome any longer
<Ashen> $ apt-get install -F kubuntu-desktop 
<Ashen> or maybe its... $ apt-get install --force-all kubuntu-desktop 
<Chris_Tucker> i'll try that once its done booting >.<
<supernix> BRB gang
<Ashen> I can never remember which force command belongs to which app
<Ashen> I like the force command
<Ashen> its like pretending the error never happened.
<Ashen> makes you feel all nice and shiny inside.
<sproingie> force is bad
<Ashen> :P
<Ashen> course it is
<Ashen> *shrug*
<Ashen> but shiny feeling beats badness.
<sproingie> i always feel like a dirty brute when i use force
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> well... you COULD explain to chris how to go through and reconfigure the directories and files for cups
<Ashen> or whatever the problem is
<Ashen> but that wont guarantee the problem will be fixed
<Ashen> you'll end up vncing to his machine
<Ashen> stealing all his porn, and then esploding his hdd... 
<Ashen> nothing will EVER be solved
<Ashen> you see what I'm getting at here?
<sproingie> cups is proof there is a god
<sproingie> a wrathful and vengeful one
<Ashen> thats right.
<Ashen> (or close enough)
<Ashen> (I pretty much just wanted to mention porn)
<Ashen> :p
<Chris_Tucker> erm
<Chris_Tucker> no not cups
<Chris_Tucker> cupsys
<Chris_Tucker> its got some dependancy over kubuntu-desktop
<Ashen> kubuntu-desktop has lots of "dependancies"
<Ashen> as I said-- you COULD pretend their not there
<Chris_Tucker> well for this to work right its telling me cupsys has to be configured
<Chris_Tucker> and it just wont do it on its own
<Ashen> *sigh*
<Ashen> lemme look at that thing again
<Ashen> do
<Ashen> $ sudo apt-get install -force cupsys
<ray_> does anybody else have screensaver problems?
<Chris_Tucker> it spits out the same error when i try to apt-get openssh-server or ssh
<Ashen> not at the moment... 
<Ashen> but I'm typing
<Ashen> so who knows!
<Ashen> why-- do you?
<Ashen> if so-- what?
<Ashen> said I said
<Ashen> $sudo apt-get install -F cupsys
<Ashen> sorry...
<Ashen> $sudo apt-get install --force-yes cupsys
<supernix> well hello stranger
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<supernix> Ah my fonts look so much better now
<Chris_Tucker> cant make up your mind?
<supernix> But gosh those Gnome apps sure are ugly under KDE
<Ashen> I had to check what the force command was
<ray_> r u the real chris tucker?
<Chris_Tucker> Ashen: it crashed with same erros
<Ashen> O-o
<Chris_Tucker> ray_, im A real Chris Tucker
<Chris_Tucker> but im not black
<Ashen> try just cups
<Ashen> hold on
<ray_> no your not
<Chris_Tucker> package cups has no installation canditate
<Chris_Tucker> candidate even
<Chris_Tucker> forceing kubuntu-desktop returned same error
<Ashen> O_o
<Ashen> yeh... i just checked... 
<Ashen> there isn't any cups package ;p
<Ashen> uh
<Ashen> naavigate to that folder
<Chris_Tucker> to what folder
<Ashen> --> /usr/lib/cups/backend/
<Ashen> does /usr/lib/cups exist?
<ralph1> Help I tried to install a deb that seth made for me using sudo dpkg -i and for what ever reason it did not pull in needied dependencies. Now when I try to install dependencies using Syaptic it tries to remove the deb before installing pkgs but throws an error trying to remove the original package
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<Chris_Tucker> i managed to get sshd running
<Ashen> are you by any chance running a cups server that you compiled yourself?
<Chris_Tucker> no
<Chris_Tucker> fresh install
<Ashen> try killing any processes linked to cups
<Chris_Tucker> killall cups?
<Chris_Tucker> or 
<Chris_Tucker> killall cups*?
<Ashen> with the wildcard
<Chris_Tucker> cups*: no process killed
<Ashen> -_-'
<Ashen> ralph1: have you tried to remove the package using dpkg?
<Ashen> Chris: hrmmm.
<ralph1> Ashen: no limited knowledge with cli
<Chris_Tucker> i got sshd running so at least i can get sleep when i go now
<Ashen> Chris: $ sudo chmod 0777 -R /usr/lib.cups
<Chris_Tucker> but it would be nice to do this
<Chris_Tucker> hm ok trying
<Ashen> ralph: $ sudo dpkg -r <package name> 
<Ashen> (I think)
<Chris_Tucker> Ashen: no file or directory
<Ashen> wtf?
<Ashen> oh
<Ashen> sorry, typo
<Ashen> $ sudo chmod 0777 -R /usr/lib/cups
<Ashen> ralph1: then install your dependancies, and then try installing it again
<Ashen> ralph1: dpkg doesn't download dependancies, its just for installing packages you have on your machine
<Ashen> ralph1: apt-get does networking stuffs
<Chris_Tucker> done
<Ashen> k, now try the apt-get cupsys line
<Ashen> $ sudo apt-get install cupsys
<Chris_Tucker> same error
<supernix> wow I think someone was trying to hack my box
<Ashen> *sigh* I dont get it Chris... 
<Ashen> :S
<Chris_Tucker> neither do i
<supernix> actually that is kind of scary
<Chris_Tucker> i'll try and fix it some other time, right now i need sleep
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> fair enuf
<Chris_Tucker> but i did manage to crash amaroK
<supernix> Invalid user resin from ::ffff:59.150.42.11
<Ashen> you might wanna try fudge the file ipd in the directory
<Chris_Tucker> and then make it pop up sound server fatal error cpu overload
<Ashen> haha
<Chris_Tucker> fudgt the file ipd?
<Chris_Tucker> huh?
<supernix> they tried to login a half a dozen times using all kind of usernames
<Ashen> uhm
<Ashen> "cannot access `/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp': No such file or directory"
<Ashen> Ipp
<Ashen> sorry
<Chris_Tucker> yea
<Chris_Tucker> but the chmod should have fixed that
<Ashen> mmm
<ralph1> ralph@sassy:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -r gramps
<Chris_Tucker> -R makes it recursive
<ralph1> (Reading database ... 79707 files and directories currently installed.)
<Chris_Tucker> well
<ralph1> Removing gramps ...
<Ashen> maybe there is something wrong with the package you downloaded
<Chris_Tucker> not if it doesnt exist
<ralph1> dpkg: error processing gramps (--remove):
<ralph1>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ralph1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ralph1>  gramps
<ralph1> ralph@sassy:~/Downloads$  
<Ashen> clean out your cache and download it again
<Ashen> tho
<Ashen> you prolly dont want to clean your cache
<Ashen> if you've got kde in it
<Ashen> :p
<ralph1> Ashen: sorry that does not work as the removal script throws an error and ends with exit stauts 1
<Chris_Tucker> same error im getting
<Ashen> thats it... versionlocking dpkg package now
<Ashen> :p
<supernix> do you guys see stuff like that often ? people trying to break into your box and such ?
<Ashen> nope
<Ashen> tho my network is so messy its ridiculous
<Ashen> I mean, finding me on the internet is one thing, but finding me on my network-- another thing entirely
<Ashen> :p
<supernix> I have seen at least three different attempts to login to sshd
<ralph1> Ashen: is there any way to get apt to forget about removing the pkg so that I can get dependencies installed
<Ashen> I want the KDE guys to implement 3d into the WM in 4
<Ashen> yup
<Ashen> $ sudo apt-get install --force-yes <package name> <package name>
<Ashen> there goes the force command again
<Ashen> making the world a slightly better place for a marginal amount of time.
<Ashen> yay
<Ashen> music is going
<ralph1> Ashen: Thanks then what command in dpkg would I use to try reinstalling pkg
<Ashen> ralph1: after you've installed your dependancies
<Ashen> ralph1: sudo dpkg -i gramps
<Ashen> sorry
<Ashen> ralph1: $ sudo dpkg -i <package name>.deb
<ralph1> Ashen: Thanks for your help 
<Ashen> np
<Ashen> :)
<ralph1> Ashen: Just wish this was a KDE program not gnome
<Ashen> heh
<Ashen> what is it?
<ralph1> Ashen: Gramps a Geneology program. Keeps track of your ancestors
<Ashen> ah
<Ashen> gnome programs aren't THAT bad... as long as they're done well... KDE handles them okay
<Ashen> tho admitantly KDE apps are prettier
<Ashen> :p
<ralph1> Does not seem to be any KDE programs for this area
<ralph1> Ashen that did not work as it still tried to remove program 
<Ashen> O_o
<Ashen> if you removed it with dpkg it shouldn't need to remove it
<ralph1> dpkg did not remove it as removal script throws an error and exits with out removal
<Ashen> even with force?
<Ashen> O_o
<Ashen> oh
<Ashen> wait... so apt-get still wont install the dependencies
<Ashen> ?
<ralph1> Did not try removal with force what is command. Yes apt-get still will not install dependencies even with force as it still wants to remove gramps before installing.
<Ashen> -_-
<Ashen> try using -F instead of --force yes
<Ashen> I think apt-get might have a strange force structure
<Ashen> or maybe --force-all
<Ashen> $ sudo apt-get --force-all install <package names>
<ralph1> Ashen: -F and --force-all did not work
<Ashen> :S
<Ashen> ...
<Ashen> I dunno what the problem could be
<Ashen> even if the package is something weird, it should still be able to be removed
<ralph1> Ashen: when it tries to remove it it seems to refer to some removal script that is broken. There has to be someway to get system to forget about the pkg and then let me install dependencies
<Ashen> force SHOULD do it
<pawitp> I patch the kernel with bootsplash but I can't find where is the option to enable it
<chromate> hi, for some reason no plugins in mozilla-firefox are working for  me
<Teknoenie> hi all
<Teknoenie> anyone here using Amarok?
<Teknoenie> i can't seem to get amarok collections to work
<Teknoenie> anyone get rails working on ubuntu again
<Teknoenie> it's broken cuz of ruby version
<ricosuave17> what is ruby?
<Teknoenie> programming language
<Teknoenie> Ruby on Rails
<ricosuave17> oh ok
<nmorse> Ooh, the possibilities of E17
<nmorse> I'm currently attempting to animate the classic FF7 Sephiroth in Flames background to actually move with fire
<TestMAD> problem..and how do i fix?
<TestMAD> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [] 
<TestMAD> xine: found input plugin : http input plugin
<TestMAD> >>> Check if another program already uses PCM <<<
<TestMAD> snd_pcm_open() failed:-16:Device or resource busy
<ralph1> Ashen: is apt-get able to force a downgrade of a pckage
<ralph1> Ashen: that might get me around this problem, as it should also bring in dependencies
<nmorse> Is there a DVD version with all the software on it instead of just a One CD version?
<Ashen> ralph1: yes, I think it can-- though I wouldn't for the life of me know how
<Ashen> wait
<Ashen> why dont you just go
<Ashen> $ apt-get install gramps
<Ashen> sorry
<Ashen> $ sudo apt-get install gramps
<Ashen> I just did that and it worked fine
<Ashen> O_o
<ralph1> Does any one know if the standard install provieds the Berkely Database stuff
<hettar> Upgraging to the 3.4.1 packages won't break anything will it ?
<smux> it's very very nice kde now. i love :] 
<spike> hi
<spike> I've replaced kdm and kdesplash 's theme, but I still see the kubuntu image right after I've logged in through kdm, and before kdesplash is loaded.
<spike> I cant get where that is defined
<spike> I've grepped both /usr/share/ for "background.png" and ~/.kde/, but the few references I found didn't help
<tsoum> hello all
<tsoum> i have install kubuntu this morning and this work fine
<tsoum> excuse my english i am french
<tsoum> but i can't connecte to msn with kopete
<tsoum> it says that my password isen't correct
<tsoum> any idea ?
<epiloc> mine was doing the same thing
<epiloc> unfortunately i never figured it out :(
<epiloc> so im on gaim now
* spike had the same prob and gave up too
<spike> but I didn't really need it, so I'm still using kopete, gaim sux
<mikl> what is the name of the deb-file for KDM?
<insanekane> sethk: hello :) ... hows about the kmymoney2 0.7.4 ?
<Riddell> insanekane: someone needs to package it
<insanekane> Riddell: sethk already has ...
<Riddell> aah :)
<insanekane> Riddell: supposedly uploaded to his server last night ... though i dont know which server that is
<insanekane> Riddell: is there any plan to include qt-immodule patch with Kubuntu ?
<insanekane> Riddell: qt-immodule would be nice for a non-crashy IME handling
<Riddell> insanekane: IME?
<insanekane> Riddell: you know ... like scim-im.org
<insanekane> Riddell: for easy input of East and South Asian scripts
<Riddell> just wondering what IME stood for
<Riddell> wow, 1MB.  big patch
<insanekane> Riddell: Input Method Editor
<insanekane> Riddell: it will be integrated in Qt4
<Riddell> then someone needs to package skim
<insanekane> Riddell: but until then, it is a patch
<insanekane> Riddell: i am willing to package skim
<insanekane> Riddell: (though i dont know how)
<Riddell> insanekane: deal, you package skim and I'll look into adding this patch to Qt :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<insanekane> Riddell: ok ... will get back to you in a few days
<mikl> I am _really_ starting to hate APT..
<insanekane> mikl: why ? its so nice
<mikl> why can't it just not do what I say instead of whining about broken packages...
<insanekane> Riddell: i need to upgrade the scim version ... should I just package the latest version of it ? or should I contact the maintainer ?
<insanekane> mikl: so that it doesnt break your system and make you blame it
<mikl> well, my system is already broken and apt prevents me from fixing it. How's that for user-friendlyness
<Riddell> insanekane: oh yes, well first make sure than scim and skim 1.4 both compile fine.  then update the scim package and contact the maintainer
<pobstil> a hoy hoy
<mikl> ah, hell with it... where's my Gentoo-CD?
<Riggzy_Linux> Argh, anyone know how to get past the 'device busy' when trying to unmount a CD?
<dgtl> hi everyone
<Riggzy_Linux> hey
<hussam> what up folks?
<Mez> Riggzy_Linux, umount -f /device
<Mez> (replace /device with the device for your CD)
<Mez> you might need to sudo umount -f
<dgtl> anyone know how to change the login screen? it's all greyed out in Control Center
<Chris_Tucker> dgtl, click administrator mode down at the bottom
<Chris_Tucker> on a lower resolution you may have to "hide" your panel by clicking the arrow by the clock to see buttons at the bottoms of windows.
<dgtl> it's still greyed out after i've entered my password
<Chris_Tucker> thats odd, did the area in the control center get a red bar around it?
<dgtl> yup... then a delay... then i get to an info screen showing host name etc...
<Chris_Tucker> dgtl, thats odd, when that red box appears inside the control panel, once you enter your password you should be able to select things and change them. did you try restarting the control panel?
<dgtl> yeah i've tried it several times
<Chris_Tucker> odd
<Chris_Tucker> perhaps someone who's seen the problem before will wake up soon and you'll be lucky
<Chris_Tucker> is synaptic compatable with kubuntu-desktop? :X i like it better
<buz> yes
<buz> you'll need the gnome libs
<buz> but it works perfectly
<Chris_Tucker> ok great i shall do that
<buz> apt-get install synaptic ;)
<buz> i only use synaptic
<buz> besides firefox and thunderbird the only GNOME app i use
<apokryphos> I don't think you'll need gnome libs; perhaps GTK stuff
<buz> yeah
<buz> that sounds better ;)
<apokryphos> buz: they're gtk, not gnome.
<Chris_Tucker> firefox and thunderbird are gnome?
<Chris_Tucker> thought they were just general
<apokryphos> nope
<buz> to me it's roughly the same ;)
<Chris_Tucker> ah
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: they're GTK
<buz> everything with GTK sucks ;)
<apokryphos> buz: they're really n ot the same =)
<Chris_Tucker> yea i read that a little late after i typed what i typed apokryphos
<Chris_Tucker> ;)
<apokryphos> that's like saying Qt and KDE are the same :P
<Chris_Tucker> i like GTK
<buz> point
<buz> i still hate gtk tho
<apokryphos> looks slightly more bearable with the gtk-qt engine, admittedly
<buz> still not good enough tho ;)
<buz> i  really hope someone gets qt firefox to compile
<apokryphos> I heard firefox takes ages to compile. You got a link to the source?
<Chris_Tucker> i have to say i love how well linux compresses things ... "need to get 4 megs of archives" "after this 23 megs of additional disk space will be used"
<mile> anyone knows how to do "make static" with gnu make? I read something about static patterns, but i don't know how to use them.
<buz> hussamn said about 30min on a fast machine
<Chris_Tucker> windows just cant compare to that
<buz> apokryphos: its on the mozilla ftp
<buz> in the deer park folder
<buz> didnt compile for me
<buz> but then again i'm no compile wizard
* apokryphos goes to look for it
<hussam> 1.0.x compiles fine
<buz> hussam: in qt or plain gtk?
<hussam> gtk2
<buz> i half guessed that ;)
<apokryphos> Has no-one put firefox qt as a suggested package?
<hussam> remember qt is still experimental
<buz> dunno
<buz> we don't even know if it runs so far
<buz> a binary to beat on would be the first step
<Chris_Tucker> eh? ok little prob, apt-get synaptic cant get from its mirrors, so i ran apt-get update.. and something is not quite right.. network is unreachable :O i have some network device configing to do i think
<apokryphos> well, the person making the package would probably compile from source
<|rockinnerd|> morning all 
<|rockinnerd|> touch: cannot touch `my_ass': Permission denied
<apokryphos> haha
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ old joke
<Chris_Tucker> hehe yep i have work to do.. konquerer cant access the net either
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: are you on IRC from the same computer?
<|rockinnerd|> Chris_Tucker, ifconfig eth0
<Chris_Tucker> nope
<buz> apokryphos: sure
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: you're not connected to the Internet, most likely then
<buz> but i'd rather know if its worth the hassle in advance
<hussam> apokryphos: do you want the .mozconfig for compiling firefox 1.0.6?
<Chris_Tucker> heh, |rockinnerd|, i know how to config it, just stateing that i have to
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<apokryphos> hussam: no idea what that is; is it required?
<hussam> yes
<Chris_Tucker> apokryphos, its dns or gateway setting, i can ssh in just fine
<apokryphos> hussam: yes please then :)
<hussam> apokryphos: what processor?
<hussam> apokryphos: what processor do you use?
<apokryphos> Normal Athlon 2600+ 32-bit
<dgtl> i asked this yesterday but i'll try again... anyone know how to disable the spinning animation when launching apps? it looks really awful
<dgtl> (in the taskbar)
<Chris_Tucker> heh my gateway dissappeared from my settings :O
<|rockinnerd|> dgtl, rt-click on the taskbar
<|rockinnerd|> select properties
<|rockinnerd|> its in there somewhere
<dgtl> hehe maybe but i can't find it
<|rockinnerd|> im in GNOME now, i'll get into kde so i'll brb
<apokryphos> buz: hm, looked around and can't see it. Any hints?
<buz> second
<hussam> apokryphos: first of all downlaod this source http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.6/source/firefox-1.0.6-source.tar.bz2
<apokryphos> dgtl: what spinning thing exactly?
<apokryphos> aha, ok thanks
<buz> that one doesnt do qt th
<buz> tho
* nikkia returns home
<hussam> yes 1.0.6 only works with gtk2
<dgtl> apokryphos: well when you launch a program it appears in the taskbar and a hourglass appears which is spinning around until it's loaded
<apokryphos> nikkia: you tried out this qt firefox?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no
<buz> apokryphos:  ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/deerpark/alpha2/source/firefox-1.1a2-source.tar.bz2
<nikkia> i know of it, tho
<apokryphos> dgtl: No idea -- I don't have that
<|rockinnerd|> dgtl, k menu --> control center --> apearance and themes --> launch feedback
<Chris_Tucker> 1.0.6 is still beta isnt it?
<Chris_Tucker> as 1.0.5 just came out
<nikkia> Chameleon22: no
<nikkia> oops
<nikkia> Chris_Tucker: no
<Chris_Tucker> and is only in english so far
<nikkia> 1.0.6 was a rushed fix for a major problem in 1.0.5
<buz> no 1.0.6 is finished
<buz> and all languages too
<Chris_Tucker> hm
<hussam> no don't try firefox 1.1. go with the stable 1.0.6
<buz> why bother with stable
<Chris_Tucker> i should get that today then
<dgtl> |rockinnerd|: well that's for the cursor, i'm talking about the spinning hourglass in the taskbar
<buz> there's plenty of binaries of stable
<buz> i'm running the official one right now, so that's not really an issue
<buz> if anything, making a deb would be nice
<|rockinnerd|> oh.
<apokryphos> buz: so the above is the qt firefox?
<buz> but it's really just untarring and go
<buz> it's the 1.1alpha2 which has qt stuff in it
<buz> and qt switches
<apokryphos> ok, cool. Untarring now
<hussam> 1.1 won't compile with qt, I've tried it.
<apokryphos> :|
<Chris_Tucker> they get thunderbird 1.0.6 out too?
<buz> Chris_Tucker: yes
<Chris_Tucker> kk
<buz> get the binary and untar it, works fine
<buz> might need to do some symlinking between the profile folders at most
<|rockinnerd|> dgtl, maybe try turning off application icons in control center
<hussam> buz: even if it does compile with qt3 , it'll still be slow. it is that xul that slows it down not gtk2
<buz> yeah
<buz> but at least it gets better integration
<buz> better file dialogs for one
<apokryphos> wonder if it's worth the trip. I'd perhaps rather just recompile kde svn ;-)
<dgtl> |rockinnerd|: well i want those but not the spinning hourglass... is there a way to get windows to remember their size/position?
<buz> mhh is there anything working from kde4 already?
<|rockinnerd|> dgtl, idk, browse the control center
<apokryphos> dgtl: yes, you can use the --gemoetry option
<|rockinnerd|> that too :)
<apokryphos> I'm kind of really wondering what this hourglass in the taskbar is; don't think I've ever seen it
<Chris_Tucker> bleh control center is cranky
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set the gateway with ifconfig?
<dgtl> does printscreen take a screenshot?
<hussam> buz: i'm asking in irc.mozilla.org about firefox-qt
<apokryphos> you can probably also use alt + f3 -> advanced -> Special window settings
<buz> i tried freenode#firefox no answers there
<buz> but yeah, mozilla org might be better
<hussam> a person there just told me it worked for him back in february but not since then.
<hussam> but he'll give me the script
<buz> i think i've once seen that switch in 1.0 codeline as well
<buz> konqueror is faster than firefox but no extensions :(
<dgtl> hmm how do i take a screenshot?
<buz> ksnapshot
<apokryphos> dgtl: many ways; ksnapshot, imagemagick, gimp
<dgtl> apokryphos: thanks that solved my windowsize problem
<hussam> buz: I doubt it, the qt stuff were only introduced in firefox 1.1
<buz> might have been something about gecko as konqueror engine...
<apokryphos> :|
<Chris_Tucker> installing synaptic :)
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: it's also worth giving KPackage a shot -- I prefer it, myself.
<Chris_Tucker> isnt that already in here?
<dgtl> apokryphos: is it ok if i send you a screenshot?
<apokryphos> dgtl: sure, go ahead. :)
<Chris_Tucker> hm
<Chris_Tucker> so its not
<buz> put it on imageshack
<Chris_Tucker> i thought i had it
<Chris_Tucker> well im gonna let this isntall, gonna be a while on dialup, brb, im gonna find some breakfast
<apokryphos> you know, I can only recall one successful dcc transfer on freenode :P
<dgtl> ah crap
<apokryphos> dgtl: ImageMagick/Photobucket are good choices, though
<buz> as i say, imageshack
<buz> doesnt get any easier
<apokryphos> buz: whoop, sorry, I meant that. 
<apokryphos> ImageMagick on my brain :P
<hussam> buz: I'm gonna try it again but with a stripped down firefox
<buz> k
<buz> i'm really interested in seeing if it works
<buz> would send the last gtk app to hell 
* apokryphos still uses Azureus
* |rockinnerd| wreaks havoc on about:config <eg>
<buz> apokryphos: true
<buz> i heard there was a qt-swt inhouse at ibm
<nikkia> apokryphos: that's java tho
<buz> but licensing dispute with trolltech prevent it from being released
<|rockinnerd|> bittorrent dude
<nikkia> buz, sounds about right :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: I know =)
<dgtl> hmm
<buz> i've found azureus on linux fu**** slo
<buz> w
<buz> slower than on win even
<dgtl> flickr didn't seem to work either
<nikkia> anyway, the last gtk app i'll be running will be gimp, i'm sure
<buz> i'll stick to krita
<buz> more than enough for me
<buz> not sure about OO2 though
<apokryphos> Krita's not nearly as advanced as gimp
<buz> that could be whatever
<buz> i know
<buz> but it does it for me
<nikkia> i use gimp fairly deeply, its going to be a long time before its replaced with something Qt/KDE :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: azureus still uses gtk, right?
<nikkia> apokryphos: only via java
<nikkia> apokryphos: change java to use qt, and you'll solve that :)
<buz> java doesn't use gtk
<buz> swt does
<nikkia> apokryphos: eclipse uses gtk here for the same reason
<nikkia> buz, same difference
<buz> and swt's licence is incompatible with the gpl
<buz> or so they say
<apokryphos> nikkia: interesting; how would I change that?
<buz> reimplement swt in qt
<nikkia> apokryphos: you can't, atm, unless you write your own swt provider :)
<nikkia> you could conceivably compile the windows swt provider against wine *evil grin*
<apokryphos> heh, not that much need. I'm just waiting for ktorrent to really take off
<apokryphos> azureus is really cpu intensive with many uploads/downloads
<buz> doesnt wine use gtk internally?
<buz> (as ugly as it looks i always thought it did)
<nikkia> buz, i don't think so
<nikkia> it only depends on X11 libs, my guess is its pure Xlib
<dgtl> apokryphos: ok i did it... check this one -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14111560%40N00/27546515/
<nikkia> and thats how it was in the early days, and it hasn't improved in looks since then :)
* |rockinnerd| cant figureout bittorrent, the program
<apokryphos> before I used Linux and I heard of wine I thought it was Linux's saving grace. How little I knew :P
<buz> after a while
<nikkia> apokryphos: before wine, we were saying the same about WABI :P
<buz> i've come to like most linux apps better than their win32 counterparts
<buz> (save for dreamweaver, which really is unmatched)
<apokryphos> !dreamweaver
<ubotu> dreamweaver is, like, a Dreamweaver might pose a potential challenge to other WYSIWYG editors, but it's still pathetic. Learn the real [X] HTML/CSS, you don't have to be a genius.
<apokryphos> hehe; that one's pretty similar to dpkg's response :P
<buz> i do KNOW XHTML and CSS
<|rockinnerd|> what's that Gecko-based WYSIWIG editor?
<buz> nvu
<buz> useless for the most part
<|rockinnerd|> !nvu
<ubotu> somebody said nvu was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<|rockinnerd|> is it WYSIWYG?
<buz> but dreamweaver is very nice to understand the structure of OTHER sites
<nikkia> buz, now now, it does one thing REALLY well, and that's 'crash a lot'
<buz> parsing CSS in my head sucks
<apokryphos> dgtl: aha, it loaded. Cool.
<buz> i thought mangle my html
<apokryphos> dgtl: hourglass... oh, I see what you mean
<apokryphos> is that an OOo idiosyncrasy? I don't get it in KDE apps
* nikkia ponders why xmms-jack for beep doesn't get detected :/
<|rockinnerd|> synaptic is pissing out on me, so i had to use Kynaptic.  Wow. kynaptic sucks imho
<|rockinnerd|> + its slow
<buz> is that OO? looks much too good for oo
<apokryphos> |rockinnerd|: it does indeed. Try out KPackage
<dgtl> ehm nah i get it with all apps
<apokryphos> weird
<dgtl> looks really bad too
<apokryphos> dgtl: oh, do you mean only when they're starting up?
<|rockinnerd|> gawd, i /msg ubotu with !kpackage and i get "ubotu: Are you smoking crack?"
<dgtl> like 4 colours or something... yeah then the hourglass spins around
<apokryphos> I probably get it then too. K apps open up just so fast that I don't notice it ;-)
<|rockinnerd|> i get it but i really dont care if its there
<dgtl> hehe i should have that same problem considering the spec i have on this computer
<|rockinnerd|> kynaptic's GUI looks like it came from the same developers who made Windoze XP's GUI
<apokryphos> |rockinnerd|: yeah, that's what he says when he doesn't have a response
<|rockinnerd|> i cant stand it
<apokryphos> Should add one for KPackage, actually
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ the gui
<apokryphos> I don't think it's great at all, neither; it's not in harmony with KDE apps in general. I still of course stick to aptitude/apt-get, but generally choose KPackage if I ahve to venture into GUI
<apokryphos> I really like the way it doesn't hog apt when you're using it [kpackage] 
<|rockinnerd|> Is flightgear still around?
<Chris_Tucker> after apt-get install-ing synaptic, will it appear on my kde menu?
<apokryphos> no idea. KDE is working on a new package manager though
<|rockinnerd|> ok _now_ synaptic works
<|rockinnerd|> Chris_Tucker, yes
<|rockinnerd|> under system
<|rockinnerd|> but it'll prob make you install GTK, ftr
<Chris_Tucker> ok
<Chris_Tucker> on a side note, where do i put links to have them appear on my menu?
<Chris_Tucker> ie: im gonna manualy make xchat 2.4.4 and install it, i know how to put it on the panel. but not on the menu
<|rockinnerd|> Chris_Tucker, right-click on the K menu and select Menu Editor
<Chris_Tucker> eh? that easy?
<Chris_Tucker> damn i love ubuntu
<|rockinnerd|> s/ubuntu/ubuntu with KDE
<apokryphos> 8)
<|rockinnerd|> and every distros KDE has that built in, ftr
<Chris_Tucker> meh, i love ubuntu, i just plain like kde
<Chris_Tucker> then again im comeing from red hat, so ...
* Chris_Tucker ponders
<Chris_Tucker> ive been in the dark
<|rockinnerd|> lol
* |rockinnerd| has been with slackware too long
<buz> redhat is where the sun doesn't shine
<|rockinnerd|> s/slackware/gentoo, suse, fedora, mepis, debian, etc
<apokryphos> |rockinnerd|: how did you find mepis?
<|rockinnerd|> distrowatch.com
<buz> kept breaking for me
<Chris_Tucker> brb
<apokryphos> |rockinnerd|: no, as in, did you like it/was it good? 
<|rockinnerd|> Hotplug didnt always work right on my mouse, (sometimes ubuntu's doesn't work, though.) It was an OK distro, but i got frustrated and then tried (for the 2nd time) Gentoo
<dgtl> anyone know if it's possible to change the font size in the text _edit_ window of Kopete? it's really small here and the font size setting only changes the chat window font size
<|rockinnerd|> All in all, the install program is extremely easy to use; mepis introduced me to the quicklauncher in KDE
<apokryphos> I like the idea of a combined live/install cd
<|rockinnerd|> btw its a livecd but you can install it
<buz> i think kubuntu 5.10 will be like that too
<|rockinnerd|> almost like Knoppix but not as feature-rich
<buz> knoppix is useless once installed
<buz> keeps breaking
<buz> no good reps for it
<|rockinnerd|> that's good to know
<buz> it's a weird mix of several debian versions altogeher
<|rockinnerd|> I find that Knoppix's Livecd is hard to remaster, at least harder than ubuntu's.
<|rockinnerd|> the steps are harder than ubuntus
* apokryphos must remember to have an empty 10/20 gigs or so on new HD just to experiment with different OSs/distros
<buz> mhh vmware rocks for that ;)
<buz> or another machine 
<nikkia> buz, you still need disk space :P
<buz> not necessarily unpartitioned tho
<nikkia> but yes, vmware is great for that kind of thing
<nikkia> vmware is also great for writing your own OS :P
<|rockinnerd|> FreeBSD let me down because it would detect my mouse but not install it
<|rockinnerd|> nikkia, what steps did you follow to write your own OS, and is it linux-based?
<nikkia> |rockinnerd|: no, its not, and its not complete, a long way off in fact, as for what steps, there aren't any hard and fast, you just need to know wtf you're doing :)
<nikkia> iirc, the source code for it at present is still in the state i left it when i was half way thru writing the scheduler
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<nikkia> at the time when i was working on it, it was in fact unique due to one fact :)
<nikkia> its written almost entirely in Ada :)
<|rockinnerd|> ugh LFS takes WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY too long
<nikkia> (there is a 8 line asm loader that sets up enough to bootstrap Ada code)
<|rockinnerd|> nikkia, cool
<|rockinnerd|> is there any way to download the actual source for APT?
<nikkia> apokryphos: you know, this sounds silly, but beep's output via jack sounds cleaner than via alsa or oss directly :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: is beep good? I've never properly tried it
<nikkia> yeah, its ok
<apokryphos> I seem to be having bass problems with my speakers all over again
<buz> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,366172,00.html
<buz> wrong window
<apokryphos> amaroK's equalizer seems to soften it down a bit but only after doing extreme things with it
<buz> anyway, more bombs in london
<apokryphos> buz: Not bombs -- only smoke
<buz> says a backpack exploded?
<apokryphos> there's concerns
<nikkia> woo, artsd using jack!
<|rockinnerd|> eureka! ive found it! how tin create a distro with APT!
<nikkia> buz, erm, thats scary
<buz> it wasn't me, so dont blame the messenger
<nikkia> buz, one of my co-workers sent me an email last week saying 'stay away from london next thursday, their are more bombs planned according a police friend of mine'
<apokryphos> buz: :). Quite sure the's no bombs; news reports just say smoke on three LU stations
<nikkia> buz, i just put it down to one of those 'silly things people forward'
<buz> mhh
<buz> thats interesting to say the least
<apokryphos> course; if you saw how security is now around LU stations, I'd hate to imagine how the people there felt :|
<buz> its impossible to secure mass public transportation
<apokryphos> security is really stepped up; loads of stations have been closed over the past few days because of "suspicious bags", and you can see police at almost every station
<nikkia> buz, no, its not impossible to secure it
<nikkia> its impossible to secure it AND have it be useful, tho
<buz> well you can shut it down completely
<buz> and put 10 feet of concrete before any entries
<nikkia> apokryphos: putting police on stations is almost pointless, imo
<buz> mostly is
<nikkia> unless you believe the terrorists wouldn't enjoy taking coppers out with them
<|rockinnerd|> "Sources have indicated that gunshots may have been heard on the platform @ warren street" ==> sky news
<apokryphos> nikkia: I still think their primary purpose is just to build up public confidence on the tube
<buz> well it might give the people the feeling of safety
<buz> which is even more important
<apokryphos> nikkia: they've got loads of sniffer dogs around the central stations too, apparently. I guess it makes some people feel more safe
<nikkia> buz, actually, whenever i see armed police, i generally feel LESS confident, but maybe thats just me
<buz> me too
<nikkia> out of sight, etc
<apokryphos> Not really me
<buz> but i'm generally paranoid
<apokryphos> if I see a gang of "troublesome youths", and then see policemen across the road, I naturally feel more safe
<buz> thats true
<|rockinnerd|> 1 bomb has exploded
<nikkia> 'woo, 2 chances to be beat up!'
<buz> ROTFL
<|rockinnerd|> something on a bus too.
<apokryphos> brb
<nikkia> 'do i take the kicking in the face? or the plastic/steel baton in the gut? mmmm decisions decisions'
<buz> bbc is down
<buz> must have been too much for their servers to handle
<nikkia> bbc is working fine here
<|rockinnerd|> buz, try skynews
<nikkia> albeit with absolutely no mention of the LU
<buz> got no british tv here
<buz> and sky.com is reaaaally slow
<|rockinnerd|> same
<|rockinnerd|> nail bomb went off
<nikkia> nail bomb?! hmmm
<nikkia> nail bomb isn't very 'islamic extremist'
<apokryphos> It's quite speculative at the moment -- it's been under an hour or so since it happened. A lot like before when they were saying "power surge"
<apokryphos> a lot of people thinking just detonators. Ambulance service haven't reported any casualties from the train stations... but there could be some from a bus
<apokryphos> Police hasn't confirmed any explosions yet, neither
<apokryphos> but eek, LU has reported a Code Amber -- stations being evacuated
<nikkia> apokryphos: nice to see ITN are doing coverage the cheap way, cycling thru police surveilance cameras
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, only been checking bbc; will check itv now
<nikkia> apokryphos: itv is all i can receive on the TV in my office area :)
<hussam> anyone knows what a .dbg file is?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hah, they're calling for 3G video files from phones
<nikkia> think they'd appreciate a 3G vid of my arse ?
<apokryphos> the bus in question actually seems to look fine
<apokryphos> nikkia: hahaha. I'd give them one if they'd give me the 3g phone 8)
<nikkia> i notice vodafone have switched off their GPRS network for some reason
<apokryphos> re-heally
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have 3G on my t-mobile phone...
<nikkia> my vodafone is GPRS only, and showing 100% signal strength, but GSM only
<apokryphos> My next phone will be, hopefully. Have a pathetic (but good looking) T630
<nikkia> 6630 here
<nikkia> wonderful having python on the move :)
<nikkia> but a bit of a battery hog
<buz> seriously, 3g movies are USELESS
<apokryphos> Nice! Used one of those for quite some time; good friend of mine has one
<buz> you cant see a thing
<apokryphos> a little bulky, but nice, nevertheless.
<nikkia> buz, i disagree
<buz> 300000pixel is way too little
<buz> especially coupled with the lousy optics on todays phones
<nikkia> buz, we often use phone cameras for 'industrial esponiage' of a form, 3G phones are a huge step in quality for that
<buz> mhh maybe
<apokryphos> 6630 is a 1.2 megapixel, isn't it? Not sure if that's the same for the video camera
<buz> my p900 probably doesn't qualify as 3g
<buz> na
<buz> it couldnt hold 1.2mpixel videos
<apokryphos> I wanna get the 6680
<nikkia> (at trade shows, most exhibitors ban cameras from anywhere near their exhibits, but you can usually get 2-3 minutes on a phone before they realise :)
<buz> i want one of them new linux smart phones
<nikkia> apokryphos: it only has one camera on the 6630
<apokryphos> yah
<nikkia> the 'facing you' camera is an optional accessory
<buz> i've you're serious about that, way smaller yet better cameras exist
<nikkia> but i don't need it, know noone else with 3G anyway :)
<apokryphos> It would be nice to have. Are you running a decent deal with that phone?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i was, but just went past my 6mo half price offer :/
<apokryphos> heh, yeah, they love doing those
<nikkia> oh well, at least it means in 6mo i can upgrade to a 6680 or something for free
<apokryphos> you've had it for 6 months! 6 months ago you musta been the coolest guy (or gal) in junior high with that one :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: if i was in 'junior high' i'd have been looked at suspiciously, i'm 33 :P
<apokryphos> Yeah, nice. I'm hoping to go for a cheapish 500 minutes/100 texts
<apokryphos> nikkia: couldn't think of a rhyme for anything else =)
<apokryphos> a load of phone deals seem to involve the "money-back" deals
<apokryphos> Kind wondering why they do that. Is it to steal the interest?
<apokryphos> *kind of
<nikkia> apokryphos: because the money back is always a bit of a scam
<nikkia> i haven't sent mine off, because i can't work out if i'm eligable
<apokryphos> why wouldn't you be? Wasn't it part of the deal?
<nikkia> 'you are eligable to reclaim your money back offer during months 3-5 of your contract'
<apokryphos> :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: its always a limited time you can claim the money back
<nikkia> and its never 'straight away'
<apokryphos> had a few friends that didn't report any problems with the money-back
<nikkia> tbh, its too much hassle for 15 or so anyway
<apokryphos> Yeah, I guess they could do it so that if you cancel your contract somehow they keep all the mooney
<apokryphos> only 15? Heh. Was a lot more for my friends
<apokryphos> (as in, around half the money they paid in all)
<nikkia> i would have to find the forms that they sent initially, and then find the stickers from t-mobile that were sent seperately, then stick the stickers on the form, and fill them out, then send them *in the right order* etc
<apokryphos> fun
<nikkia> apokryphos: all i've paid was my contract price...
<nikkia> which was the half price promised for the first 6 months anyway
<nikkia> the money back is just an incentive from the phone vendor...
<nikkia> but given that the major incentive for me, was not paying a penny for the phone :)
<apokryphos> heh, yeah
<apokryphos> Contract is just infinitely cheaper/better for getting the latest phones out
<apokryphos> getting it with PayAsYouGo is really silly, considering the prices
<nikkia> apokryphos: i was spending upwards of 20-30 on PAYG anyway
<nikkia> (per month)
<apokryphos> I'm on easyMobile which is rubbish now after July
<Chris_Tucker> i left my dialup at home on so i could ssh in and i forgot to update the dns >.< so now i have to portscan my whole netrange to find my computer via its strange looking ssh port
<apokryphos> before that I was getting a decent 2p text/5p per min though
<nikkia> and i'd just spent 100 on a reasonably lousy sharp PAYG phone months earlier
<apokryphos> have an o2 300-text chip. I use my house phone for almost all calls, generally.
<apokryphos> Phones just seem to be getting better a lot quicker these days
<nikkia> apokryphos: actually, the reason WHY i moved to contract was a bit weird...
<apokryphos> heard Japan had a 7 mp camera :|
<buz> samsung got one i think
<nikkia> apokryphos: the LCD on my sharp went funny, all white lines down it.... and vodafone refused to exchange it 2 months after buying it...
<buz> but i dont see the point
<apokryphos> though read an article by a "professional" recently that banished my thoughts of higher megapixel -> better camera
<buz> the optics are much too small for that many pixels
<nikkia> apokryphos: yet, after using my nokia for 3 months, when i powered the sharp on, the LCD is perfectly clear again
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's only gonna be nokias for me for now
<apokryphos> no more arrections, er...ericssons
<apokryphos> buz: the proof of the pudding would be putting it onto your computer, though
<buz> proofing what
<apokryphos> and, not having to have a digital camera etc
<buz> proving
<buz> i dont get it
<apokryphos> buz: as in, you don't just want a great phone camera so that it looks cool on your phone
<apokryphos> which would have an ultra-small screen in comparison to the potential photo size
<buz> yeah
<buz> i'd want a camera that serves as a lowend digicam
<buz> say canon ixus 200 style
<apokryphos> I've got a digi-cam, but it's pretty annoying just because you have to push down half way, wait for a second, then go full way to take any photo
<buz> yeah
<apokryphos> and if you fail to do it right the photo comes out blurry :| A lot of kodaks are looking cool now
<buz> and mine is much too big to carry around all the time
<nikkia> buz, a lot of bluetooth phones can do that
<apokryphos> soon enough phones/video-cameras/cameras will effectively merge, and be just fine, for the common-user
<nikkia> buz, the Imaging profile supports 'grab from camera in background'
<buz> huuuh?
<nikkia> sadly, there's nothing that uses the Imaging profile on linux :(
<edvardas> hello ppl
* apokryphos will be right back in a few; restart kde
<Mose`> is there any app for amaroK like 'DFX' for Winamp?
<nikkia> buz, never mind, i thought you said 'webcam' for some reason *shrug*
<buz> i did?
<Chris_Tucker> hey i need a hand
<nikkia> buz, no, thats why i said 'i thought'
<buz> aaaaah
<buz> yeah
<buz> i wrote digicam
<Chris_Tucker> about 50 minutes ago i was here, can someone tell me what my hostname was at that time?
<buz> webcams are cheap enough
<buz> ROTFL
<Chris_Tucker> by looking at the quit message i left?
<nikkia> Chris_Tucker: 13:15:51]  Chris_Tucker [ChrisTucke@stjhnf01-22-142163031132.nf.sympatico.ca]  has quit IRC: 
* apokryphos bidding for iriver pmp -- *crosses fingers*
<nikkia> i just remembered that sainsburys should be here any minute with my groceries :)
<Chris_Tucker> thank you nikkia
<apokryphos> gotta love that home-delivery
<buz> around here minimum order is 100?
<apokryphos> brb again
<buz> which is a bit much for my taste
<nikkia> no minimum order here, but they waive delivery fees if you go over 70, and have delivery on tue-thur
<nikkia> since my order is always at least 70 for a week, that isn't a big deal
<buz> well below delivery is like 10?
<nikkia> 5.99
<buz> but i dont like storing salad and stuff for a whole week
<nikkia> altho it varies a little depending on the day/time
<hussam> buz: did you try the firefox-qt build again?
<buz> nah
<buz> have been hacking on ezpublish the whole week now
<hussam> buz: I'm still trying to get it to build.
<buz> mhh did you find anyone that successfully built it?
<hussam> yes, it worked for him in february, but not since then. I'm doing a debug build with possibly everything switched off. I just want see if it will build the stripped down interface.
<hussam> what sucks is that it stops right at the end.
<Niedakh> does kubuntu have a 2.4 kernel?
<ep> Trying to get a 'Debian' menu in KDE so packages I intall will be added to the Kmenu. Any ideas why update-menu is not updating my kmenu?
<supernix> I thought the Java environment was free but the Wiki on Ubuntu said it was not included because it is not free that don't make sense to me
<supernix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Chameleon22> howdy all
<supernix> helllo
<hussam> supernix: non-free means either not freely distributable of non-opensource 
<supernix> oic ty
<supernix> makes sense now
<supernix> You would think that Sun would allow them to just package it with their distro
<supernix> hussam: is there a java environment that is included in the packages somewhere ?
<hussam> in backports I think,
<hussam> add
<hussam> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted 
<hussam> and 
<hussam> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted 
<hussam> to /etc/apt/sources.list
<mart_> Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<mart_> hemm
<chromate> hi, i've installed the java plugin but it doesn't show up in firefox... though when i start from console i get this error: "/home/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so not found" ... /home/lib is definitely not the correct directory for it to be looking in; i know the file is at /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386/ where is this configured?
<gianni> hello, does anyone know how i would mount a samba share
<hussam> chromate: you must make a symlink to mozilla-firefox/plugins
<chromate> hussam: to where?
<gianni> ive tried sudo mount -t smbfs -o pasword=PASS //computer/file ~/file
<hussam> chromate: where is the plugin currently installed?
<chromate> hussam: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<hussam> did you copy it over?
<hussam> it won't work if you copy it,
<chromate> hussam: yes
<chromate> oh
<chromate> should i symlink to the plugin then
<chromate> or symlink to the plugin directory?
<hussam> for example ( in my case ): ln -sf /usr/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so   /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<chromate> thanks it works now!
<supernix>  hussam after I added those sources what do I look for ?
<hussam> supernix: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Niedakh> does kubuntu have a 2.4 kernel?
<hussam> Niedakh: no 2.6.10
<Niedakh> hmm
<Niedakh> damn
<hussam> why isn't 2.6 better?
<supernix> ok so this is what I am looking for 
<supernix> sun-j2re1.5
<supernix> Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<supernix> I was not sure if that was the right file or not
<jpatrick> Is there a RealPlayer plugin for Opera?
<gianni> can't you use the normal one?
<jpatrick> what normal one?
<gianni> www.real.com/linux
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> still getting KDE 3.4.1
<gianni> eh?
<supernix> Yey I have Java now
<jpatrick> gianni: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<gianni> oh right, you mean your still downloading that so you cant download real?
<jpatrick> Real just finished :)
<gianni> k
<hussam> Riddell: are kde 3.4.1 users vulnerable to this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50720
<panfarm> hello
<Riddell> hussam: no, 3.4.0 only
<hussam> ok thanks
<jpatrick> :-/
<jpatrick> I sometimes get "404 Not Found [IP: 212.219.56.146 80] " while upgrade
<supernix> anyone here using a Compaq with a flat panel LCD screen ?
<PurpleBlu> Trying to add printer
<PurpleBlu> I have a Lexmark X5150 and I am not seeing that model when trying to add a local printer.
<jpatrick> got to go and restart :)
<jason> hey
<jason> does anybody know how to get the back and forward buttons to work on a logitech MX500 mouse in Konqueror, they work in Firefox
<jason> ?
<nikkia> afaik, you can't
<jason> ouch
<jason> k
<nikkia> well
<nikkia> i think i saw some way to make them appear as key presses...
<nikkia> but thats sub-optimal imo
<jason> I can't log in to my MSN messenger account using kopete but I can using gaim
<nikkia> jason, hmmm
<nikkia> i can still connect just fine, are you sure you're typing your password right? :)
<seth_k> Kopete's never worked for me with MSN, not since MSN7
<nikkia> works fine here *shrug*
<jason> yes i am 100 percent sure my password is right
<jason> and the strange thing is my brothers works on his machine fine
<jason> in kopete
<aseigo> jason: what version?
<Riddell> seth_k, jason: make sure you have the /version from hoary-updates
<nikkia> yeah, the original hoary version was pre-protocol change
<othernoob> nikkia, which prog.lang. do you use the most?
<nikkia> othernoob: C probably
<smux> php is compiled without mysql support ? 
<othernoob> so, i assume, if you had to suggest which language i should learn, it'd be C?
<nikkia> recently, its been more java tho, and for personal stuff, i prefer to prototype in scheme or python
<smux> --without-mysql in my phpinfo();
<nikkia> othernoob: no, i'd suggest learning a language where you can get to grips with the concepts of programming easily
<nikkia> othernoob: python is a good candidate there, IMO
<nikkia> scheme is a reasonably pure CS language, and is great for learning CS concepts, but python is probably easier to learn :)
<othernoob> nikkia: what's the diff between python/C
<Chris_Tucker> whats the apt-get command package name for glib?
<Chris_Tucker> i dont have access to my gui, im ssh;d in
<nikkia> othernoob: python is interpreted, C is compiled, python is self-documenting, C isn't, python is mostly english, C can be obscure at times, etc etc
<nikkia> othernoob: on the other hand, if there is something you can't do in C, it likely can't be done, and C can be faster than python
<Chris_Tucker> whats teh package name in apt-get form for the glib files?
<Almindor> how do I select/deselect "services" ?
<Almindor> you know like apache etc.
<othernoob> nikkia: so python is limited in its capabilities?
<aseigo> python is self-documenting?
* aseigo giggles
<nikkia> othernoob: in the sense that not everything has bindings for python, the same can be said of most languages though
<nikkia> aseigo: yes, witness the help() function
<nikkia> aseigo: self-documenting != easy to read, self-documenting is a specific CS term for a language that carries function documentation along with the function
<nikkia> lisp and scheme are self-documenting, but they're not particularly easy to read for a newbie
<Chris_Tucker> hellooooo? does anyone know the apt-get package name for the glib files?
<Almindor> how do I select/deselect "services" ?
<othernoob> i'll have 3 months till uni starts again and i'll only study 4-5hours a day during that time, so i have some time for a new language :)
<othernoob> Chris_Tucker: libglib2?
<Chris_Tucker> Couldn't find package libglib2
<othernoob> that was actually a question, not an answer....
<othernoob> sort of indicated by that ? ;)
<Chris_Tucker> i dont know what its called
<ray_> sudo apt-cache search glib
<othernoob> but if you want libglib2..then libglib2.0-dev id assume.
<Chris_Tucker> why would i search the cache? i havent downloaded it yet cause i dont know what it is
<ray_> it will still search the repos
<ray_> thats how isearch for stuff
<othernoob> if i understood it properly, it searches the cached repos... that's why apt-cache search
<ray_> when you run apt-get update it caches ALL packages
<ray_> so i knows
<ray_> *it
<ray_> trust me 
<Chris_Tucker> i did it
<Chris_Tucker> getting libglibmm-2.4-1, and dev
<ray_> ive got a bunch
<ray_> libglib2.0-dev
<ray_> libglib1.2
<Chris_Tucker> i dont need 1.2 or 2.0
<Chris_Tucker> i need greater than 2.0.4
<Chris_Tucker> er
<Chris_Tucker> .3
<ray_> ooooooooo
<ray_> why do you need that?
<Chris_Tucker> installing stuff manually, xchat source is newer than in the repositories and needs that
<ray_> oh
<ray_> do you have multiverse?
<Chris_Tucker> that is...?
<ray_> an apt source
<ray_> with newer stuff
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Chris_Tucker> i wouldnt know
<ray_> did you edit your sources.list
<Chris_Tucker> nope
<Chris_Tucker> havent needed to
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: see the link above; it talks you through it.
<ray_> thats you problem
<Chris_Tucker> i like manually installing larger stuff, right now im stuck on dialup
<Chris_Tucker> so when i have to reinstall i dont like having to redownload
<ray_> yeah but if you dont even have universe
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: you seen chris tucker at def comedy jam, btw? One of the greatest stand-ups I've seen
<Chris_Tucker> just grab files, and compile
<ray_> yeah but you can apt stuff and keep the packages....why compile when you dont have to
<Chris_Tucker> point taken
<Chris_Tucker> but some stuff doesnt come in .debs
<ray_> like what?
<apokryphos> and that stuff you can compile, sure. However, there's thousands more packages in the Universe/Multiverse repository
<apokryphos> (which you haven't enabled)
<Chris_Tucker> i'll enable it when i get home
<Chris_Tucker> right now im just installign some stuff
<Chris_Tucker> via ssh over that dial connection
<ray_> anybody get kde 3.4.1
<apokryphos> ray_: yes, there's a repository for it. See /topic
<ray_> apokryphos: yeah i added the source...now just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> ray_: nah, that'll install other stuff too (though you can choose it if you like). Just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> *apt-get install
<apokryphos> heh
<ray_> ok
<Chris_Tucker> ubpdateing kde requires redownload of kubuntu-desktop?
<ray_> no it just installs the new packages
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage -- it depends upon other versions of packages and "installing" it pulls them in. Hence, the latest kubuntu-desktop brings in the latest kde packages
<buz> any reason why my mplayer can't display movies fullscreen?
<buz> just surrounds em with black background when i tr
<buz> <
<buz> y
<ray_> ive never had good luck with mplayer
<buz> well it plays some which fail to play on vlc or xine
<ray_> really
<ray_> hmmm
<othernoob> buz. well, and mplayer fails at playing some which vlc and xine play ;)
<ray_> shouldi get mplayer-386 -586 custom?
<othernoob> heh. that depends on your pc
<ray_> well im running the 686 kernel
<ray_> so 586?
<othernoob> then why don't you get the 686?
<ray_> wow didnt see that one lol
<ray_> thanks
<apokryphos> buz: try changing your video driver in mplayer
<Chris_Tucker> when a configure script says GTK not found do i need glade-common, libgtk2.0-0, or libgtk2.0-dev?
<buz> to what
<apokryphos> buz: try different ones; a normal gl one shoudl probably do it
<Chris_Tucker> hope my parents arent home cause right now im tieing up the phone line at the house while im at work :X
<othernoob> it's actually more interesting that you're configuring your homepc while you should be working...
<buz> gl are slooow when i try to scale
<apokryphos> I don't recall any problems with speed with them..
<ray_> mozilla-mplayer works great
<apokryphos> you could try the others; I think it has quite a few
<Chris_Tucker> othernoob, i work at a communit high speed free lancenter ,... and its a small town
<Chris_Tucker> so i rarely have a lot of work to do
<othernoob> and what is it that you do?
<buz> xv works
<Chris_Tucker> sit here and help people if they need help Xd
<Chris_Tucker> er
<Chris_Tucker> XD
<Chris_Tucker> no ones here
<othernoob> interesting..
<Chris_Tucker> i just disconnected the dialup there
<Chris_Tucker> i hope they never got home early
<ray_> mplayer works great in konqeror but it is choppy in firefox?
<ray_> brb gonna reboot
<othernoob> nikkia: you use opera, right?
<ray_> no big difference between 3.4 and 3.4.1
<ecadre> except Konqeror doesn't crash every few minutes in 3.4.1
<ray_> it never crashed for me
* apokryphos discovers one of the funniest sites ever
<apokryphos> http://uncyclopedia.org
<ray_> a really funny site also is http://www.big-boys.com
<apokryphos> haha, just check the article on ol' Gates http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Bill_gates
<othernoob> lol, check out the articles on john paul 
<apokryphos> Lol. Other great ones are Satan, Bill Clinton, Evolution, United States of Hysteria
<Chris_Tucker> http://neorav3r.no-ip.com/users/chris/media/chris_mix_2.mp3
<Chris_Tucker> thats the first on the fly mix ive ever done
<Chris_Tucker> everything i usually do i do over an hour or so, that took me precisely the length of the song
<Chris_Tucker> did it a little earlier today
<Chris_Tucker> tell me what you guys think
<othernoob> what kind of music?
<Chris_Tucker> beat
<Chris_Tucker> guess its kind of techy
<Chris_Tucker> dunno how to classify it
<Chris_Tucker> no speech
<othernoob> :/ 
<Chris_Tucker> ignore the base .com address on that.. im the webmaster there, but that content aint mine.. the person that owns it is having me change it.. then it wont be so ... screwed up
<Chris_Tucker> /users/chris is my stuff
<ray_> time for some enemy-territory
<ray_> anyone know of a linux golf game?
<TestMAD> neverball..it has neverputt
<TestMAD> but its like a minigolf thing
<TestMAD> not real golf
<apokryphos> ray_: kolf
<ray_> wow neverball is hard
<TestMAD> its fun..i play best when i jam to korn
<ray_> is there any sucurity apps  that i should have?
<ray_> can koffice save in microsoft .doc format?
<ray_> TestMAD: how old are u....just curious
<TestMAD> 26
<TestMAD> y?
<ray_> TestMAD: i just thought you were a young guy
<ray_> i was right
<ray_> im only 21
<TestMAD> 26 aint that young..or atleast it doesnt feel it
<Chris_Tucker> heh
<TestMAD> how old are you?
<_frank> I'm the same age as Britney Spears. I'll be old when she gets old.
<ray_> how old i britney
<ray_> *is
<TestMAD> 24 i think
<_frank> I'm 24 but I think she still is 23
<TestMAD> ray_:  how old are you?
<TestMAD> 50
<TestMAD> 40
<ray_> TestMAD: 21
<TestMAD> 30
<TestMAD> heh..im older than you
<ray_> yup
<TestMAD> you know who weezer is?
<ray_> i sure do
<TestMAD> the specials?
<ray_> bo
<ray_> no
<Mose`> hello
<ray_> hello
<TestMAD> hmm..its ska
<TestMAD> i love ska
<ray_> i like METAL
<TestMAD> me too.
<TestMAD> the only thing i cant listen to is new country music..and most rap
<ray_> yeah same here
<TestMAD> the newest country music i like is elvira..lol
<Chris_Tucker> whats ska?
<Chris_Tucker> my mp3?
<TestMAD> ska..
<TestMAD> hmm..
<_frank> Chris_Tucker: its like punk plus brass
<Chris_Tucker> ok _frank
<TestMAD> ska is a punk..crossed with raggae.
<Chris_Tucker> you sayin weezer is or my mp3 is
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<TestMAD> well..ska inspired raggae really
<TestMAD> neither..
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<TestMAD> the specials are ska
<Chris_Tucker> eh
<TestMAD> nofx is considered ska
<TestMAD> real big fish
<TestMAD> early no doubt
<_frank> mighty mighty boss tones
<TestMAD> yea.
<TestMAD> theres more..lots more..
<ray_> kubuntu
<TestMAD> but the specials are like the grand pappy's
<_frank> I saw nofx, real big fish , mighty mighty boss tones in Vancouver
<ray_> SLAYER
<TestMAD> mr bungle
<TestMAD> hehe
<ray_> anybody know when openoffice2.0 is being released?
<_frank> ray_: It's in universe
<_frank> ray_: well, the beta
<ray_> _frank: yeah...i was wondering about the stable release
<ray_> _frank: have you tried the beta?
<_frank> no
<ray_> _frank: do you use openoffice or koffice
<_frank> openoffice. But I don't have much need for either recently
<_frank> I never tried koffice
<ray_> _frank: yup since i graduated no need for either....except to write a resume
<_frank> The only thing I use is calc sometimes
<TestMAD> this suxs..after installing the w32codecs last nite..flac doesnt work anymore
<ray_> what distros did you guys use before ubuntu?
<m0ns00n> 1998: Redhat - 2000: Mandrake - 2002: Gentoo - 2005: Knoppix and now Kubuntu
<m0ns00n> :-D
<ray_> ahh
<ray_> gentoo i could never understand the install
<TestMAD> this is my first distro
<m0ns00n> Just follow the install procedure to the spot
<_frank> fedora Core 1 a while back, ubuntu was my third try at a Windows->linux conversion, and it finally worked!
<m0ns00n> Hehe
<TestMAD> dangit..what is wrong with this crap.
<m0ns00n> Why do you need to convert?
<m0ns00n> :-)
<TestMAD> flac doesnt play anymore..
<ray_> rpm based distros i never liked
<ray_> i was hooked on debian
<m0ns00n> rpm sucks
<m0ns00n> Not out of nothing
<m0ns00n> But because of ___dependency_nightmares___
<m0ns00n> :-D
<Mose`> hey, what do you all use for irc on kubuntu?
<ray_> but with my new graphics card i needed xorg
<m0ns00n> Had it since 1998, when I tried Linux for the first time
<_frank> konversation
<ray_> konversation
<m0ns00n> Mose`: Konversation
<m0ns00n> hehe
<Mose`> mhm
<m0ns00n> I used to use ksirc
<m0ns00n> Konversation is nicer.
<m0ns00n> Must say, quite a few KDE apps have been replaced by better alternatives
<ray_> debian is yet to use xorg
<Mose`> how about xchat? is it good?
<m0ns00n> Although I miss the simplicity of noatun.
<m0ns00n> (I know it's still there)
<_frank> they are making the transition to xorg now I think
<m0ns00n> Mose`: XChat is ok. 
<ray_> i liked noatun
<m0ns00n> Mose`: But it's GTK
<Mose`> mhm
<m0ns00n> Mose`: XChat is like AmIRC on Amiga and MorphOS if you've ever tried it.
<ray_> _frank: yeah but with debian it might not be for a while lol
<_frank> ray_: well the debian leader guy really wants to shorten the time between releases
<ray_> _frank: i hope i really liked debain
<ray_> _frank: i mean ubuntu is kindove debian but...
<_frank> I just hope that ubuntu doesn't stray too far off debian.
<ray_> yeah
<_frank> I wonder if ubuntu will help or hurt debian
<ray_> right now  its hurting....but ubuntu is a great os
<TestMAD> this sux..my kaffeine is all messed up
<_frank> ray_: ubuntu does help debian upstream. apparently the debian xorg has alot of the work done by ubuntu in it
<ray_> yeah thats true
<ray_> i would still be using debian if i could get 3d acceleration
<ray_> but i do like kubuntu alot
<Heart_> where can i find a log from the boot?
<crimsun> Heart_, /var/log/dmesg
<verwilst> i wish kubuntu's roadmap/inner workings were more open and transparant
<verwilst> like changelogs, nice insights into the repo's changes, ..
<verwilst> ok, those 2 mean the same thing, but hey :p
<Heart_> crimsun: hmm, on boot screen i had [failed]  on one line but i can't see this status in dmesg!?
<Chris_Tucker> i have an odd q to ask.. how do you pronounce this anyway? is it ku buntu or k u buntu
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<jpatrick> koo-bun-too
<ray_> yeah thats how i say it
<Chris_Tucker> heh ive been saying k u-buntu
<_frank> I say koo-boon-too
<gianni> me too
<crimsun> well, it's oo-boon-too
<crimsun> so it'd be koo-boon-too
<ray_> yeah thats hard for me to say for some reason
<Chris_Tucker> odd
<Chris_Tucker> same here
<Chris_Tucker> i like k u bun too
<jpatrick> not african enough
<_frank> I always wonder how to say daemon.  deemon or daymon?
<ray_> anybody know of any good games?
<Chris_Tucker> i say that daymon
<ray_> daymon
<gianni> although deemon sounds cooler
<ray_> i never knew that gnu was ga-new
<ray_> or
<ray_> gnome was just nome
<_frank> i didn't know that
<Chris_Tucker> i knew gnome but not ga-new
<Chris_Tucker> i spelt that one .. g.n.u.
<ray_> well thats how it is spelled
<gianni> gnome is always prononced nome, as in garden gnome
<gianni> ?
<TestMAD> well..time for a reinstall
<TestMAD> my kaffeine is too messed up
<ray_> yeah but i always thought of the human g-nome project
<ray_> why use kaffine
<TestMAD> im gonna need some help when i get back..cus ill be stuck in console.
<gianni> suppose, but thats genome
<ray_> is it
<ray_> lol
<TestMAD> brb,
<ray_> shows how much i know
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<gianni> lol
<ray_> TestMAD is lost...... he has reinstalled every day
<_frank> heh
<Chris_Tucker> and i use kaffine, amaroK seems to like to crash on me
<Chris_Tucker> hm theres a thunderstorm movin in outside
* Chris_Tucker walks outside with a 50 ft metal pole
<_frank> I'm just glad I don't use amd64 anymore. Almost all the KDE media players would constantly crash
<Chris_Tucker> bleh
<ray_> really   what do you use now?
<Chris_Tucker> thanks, now im reconsidering my new rig.. i WAS gonna go a64...
<_frank> I just use the i386 version on my athlon64
<ray_> oic
<ray_> does anybody know how i can print to my xp computer upstairs?
<ray_> well the printer attached to it
<gianni> use samba
<Mose`> does amaroK support a plugin like winamps DFX ?
<ray_> samba yes but i still dont know how....
<ray_> is there a gui to samba?
<gianni> theres a few
<uniq> mose`: you use cups, and the printer manager in the control center.
<Mose`> mhm?
<ray_> it was so easy to do using gnome and i cant figure it out in kde
<uniq> mose`: control center - peripherals - printers
<uniq> ops.. i'm talking to the wrong guy.
<Mose`> :}}
<uniq> i mean ray :)
<ray_> its ok i saw it lol
<ray_> so should i apt-get samba?
<Chris_Tucker> there is in redhat so theres gotta be a way in others
<uniq> no need.
<uniq> cups should do it all.
<Mose`> what is samba?
<Chris_Tucker> windows fileshareing by linux
<Mose`> mhm, thnx for expalantion
<Mose`> *explanation
<ray_> so in control center add a smb sahred printer?
<Chris_Tucker> erm he said cups should be able to do it
<Chris_Tucker> instead of smb
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<gianni> i would think you would add a smb printer under cups thoug? just guessing
<ray_> umm
<gianni> my printer broke along time ago :(
<Chris_Tucker> dunno, i do know that when i started samba back on redhat, printers appeared in the share with the files
<Chris_Tucker> i never tried sharing one though
<ray_> it worked great using gnome
<gianni> try an smb printer
<uniq> ray_: you add a smb printer in cups, yes.
<gianni> if it dosnt work you can always try cups
<gianni> ok, nm
<ray_> uniq: in cups?
<ray_> not control  center
<uniq> in the control center.
<ray_> no option for cups
<uniq> the module in the control center is configuring cups for you.
<uniq> nevermind cups, it's in the control center :)
<ray_> should i log in as anonymous geaut or normal account?
<uniq> ray_: depends on you windows configuration.
<ray_> uniq: well there is no password up there so anonymous should work
<ray_> what should i type for server the computer upstairs ip or its name?
<uniq> ray_: ip is best i think.
<gianni> unless you use dhcp
<ray_> well i do use dhcp
<uniq> so the XP box does not have a static ip to your network? 
<ray_> well when i do an ipconfig on the xp box it gives me an ip address
<gianni> but does it change?
<ray_> it might lol i only did it once
<gianni> i dont think there's any problem in using computer name (disclaimer: i could be completly wrong)
<gianni> or you could just set your dhcp server to alocate the same ip address to that machine evry time
<ray_> ive tried all this before with no sucsess
<ray_> and the thing that sucks is how easy it was in gnome
<testmad> back
<ray_> i can ping the xp box
<gianni> in gnome did you use computer name?
<ray_> nope ip...... but i tried ip already with no sucsess
<gianni> have you done anything difrently this time?
<Heart_> hm, whats wrong when i try to burn with k3b -> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/757/k3b4no.jpg
<testmad> ok..what do i need to add to my sources.list to get the k7 stuff
<_frank> you mean the kernel?
<testmad> yea.
<testmad> nothing right..
<_frank> no
<testmad> just uncomment the lines and i should be able to apt-get?
<_frank> yep
<testmad> k..hold on a sec..cus after this.then i upgrade the kde.
<_frank> Heart_: I never tried to burn a vcd. I have no idea
<_frank> testmad: it winds up tidier if you just install kubuntu
<testmad> i did install kubuntu
<_frank> oh you said UPGRADE the KDE
<testmad> im upgrading to the k7 kernel..and to kde3.4.1
<testmad> right
<_frank> yeah
<testmad> k..all i need for the k7 is the image and the restricted modules right?
<_frank> yeah
<testmad> k..upgrading image right now
<testmad> modules now
<Mose`> is there any theme (or skin) for amaroK like mini controller?
<testmad> _frank: what do i add to sources to upgrade to kde341?
<ray_> hold on ican getthem for u 
<testmad> k
<testmad> thnx
<ricosuave17> how do i get java plz
<apokryphos> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<ricosuave17> i use opera
<ray_> testmad: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<testmad> k..thn
<ray_> deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: irrelevant
<ray_> wait
<ricosuave17> i use ubuntu
<apokryphos> ricosuave17: yeah, we figured
<ray_> to big to paste testmad
<ricosuave17> use pastebin?
<testmad> all i need is the first one
<ray_> ive never got java to work in opera
<testmad> i type it in by hand..i dunno how to block copy in irssi
<Mose`> how to install kde 3.4.1 ?
<ray_> ricosuave17: you have to add the backports repo then apt-get sunJ2sdk1.5
<ricosuave17> ok i did its working ok 
<jpatrick> Mose`: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<sotyri> For share folder from Windows into linux, with a LAN network, i have to use Samba?
<Mose`> i should put all those debs in my sources.list?
<doddo> hello there seems to be something wrong with my /etc/fstab and i dont know what, can someone pleas help me?
<Panzerboy> sotyri: no
<testmad> ok..added to sources..now just apt-get update the nupgrade right?
<sotyri> Panzerboy: and what?
<Panzerboy> sotyri: mount -t smbfs
<sotyri> Oanzerboy: well is a command of samba, if i'm not wrong.
<Panzerboy> sotyri: no
<Panzerboy> sotyri: smbfs is a filesystem
<Panzerboy> sotyri: it comes with the kernel afaik
<Mose`> i have copied all debs from http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php to my sources list, upgraded, but my kde is still 3.4.0 :/ what to do?
<sotyri> Panzerboy: ok thanks.
<gianni> i had to apt-get  smbfs
<uniq> mose`: you did do apt-get update first? and then apt-get -u dist-upgrade? 
<_frank> Mose`: update, then upgrade
<Mose`> mhm, i'll try again..
<testmad> _frank: cant you just do apt-get update..then apt-get upgrade?
<testmad> no -u dist-upgrade.
<uniq> doddo: what's the problem with your fstab? 
<_frank> testmad: I think upgrade is enough
<uniq> testmad: yes you can, upgrade will upgrade the currently installed packages only. dist-upgrade will install new packages if there are new depends and such. splitted packages etc.
<doddo> uniq: it says "no final newline at the end of fstab" or something like that
<testmad> uniq: so after i finish this upgrade..shoudl i run it again with -u dist-upgrade?
<uniq> doddo: ok, did you edit the file? 
<doddo> uniq: yes i tried to add a partition
<Mose`> mhm, i did update and then upgrade, but nothing changed, it's the same 3.4.0
<uniq> doddo: ok, add a final new line then. edit it, and add a new empty line at the bottom.
<uniq> mose`: on the update, did it download anything from kubuntu.org ? 
<testmad> Mose`: did you reboot kde?
<Mose`> how?
<ricosuave17> seems that my java only half works
<testmad> ctrl+alt+backspace
<ray_> why
<ray_> rico?
<Mose`> wait a minute...
<doddo> uniq: and that should do the trick? what should it say?
<uniq> doddo: what should what say? 
<doddo> uniq: should i just add a blank line or what?
<uniq> doddo: yes, a blank line would do i guess.
<doddo> uniq: thanks a lot! i'll try that =)
<Mose`> no result, same 3.4.0 after restarting
<jpatrick> weird
<testmad> hmm..i dunno..cus i started my upgrade before you..and its still going
<uniq> mose`: did it actually download anything from kubuntu.org? 
<jpatrick> I upgraded today
<Mose`> uniq: i think no
<jpatrick> the kubuntu.org one is broken
<uniq> broken how? 
<jpatrick> It gave me 404 for most things it tried to upgrade
<uniq> hum.
<testmad> its werkin for me] 
<jpatrick> :-/
<testmad> n/m
<testmad> its not
<testmad> my upgrade just crashed.
<sotyri> so, how i can share windows's file ?
<Mose`> bye to all
<testmad> reboot
<ray_> u all set test
<ray_> how many time u gonna reinstall?
<ray_> lol
<testmad> hehe
<testmad> im all set
<testmad> im getting to the point to where i almost no how to do a install and upgrade..then drivers by heart.
<testmad> sweet..nothing on my install list says upgradeable
<testmad> i still need to add backports to my source list tho
<testmad> ray_: you got that by chance?
<testmad> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<testmad> n/m
<testmad> that obotu thing is really usefull
<insanekane> testmad: obotu ?
<testmad> ubotu
<insanekane> hehe ok
<testmad> bot that shows links to forums and docs that can help answer questions for problems
<testmad> now..to redo my desktop again
<_frank> testmad: if you reinstall often. make a separate /home partition. Your settings and document will survive that way
<testmad> ehh..im just gonna ghost it
<ricosuave17> i need the plugins for mpeg for totem. i have the codecs already
<ray_> test
<ray_> i have them
<ricosuave17> what?
<ricosuave17> anyone here
<testmad> reboot
<supernix> Hiya guys
<ricosuave17> hey super
<supernix> anyone know how I can setup a caching only name server?
<supernix> I have not done anything like that in so long and I see there are lots more choices as well for a DNS server than what I had before 
<supernix> Before on Linux I only saw BIND in the old days but now I see many more servers
<ricosuave17> supernix:  what program u use to play videos?
<supernix> what type of videos ?
<supernix> As I recall I have used Kaffiene and Amorak
<ricosuave17> amarok doesnt play videos
<supernix> what type of videos ?
<ricosuave17> mpg
<ricosuave17> ok kaffeine is looking cool
<ricosuave17> how do i make it fullscreen?
<testmad> where is the codecs dir?
<supernix> ok ricosuave17 to make it full screen just double click the image
<ricosuave17> thanks it worked
<testmad> wheres the codecs dir?
<testmad> ok..this sux..i add the dvd and w3s codec stuff..and now flac wont play in kaffeine anymore
<testmad> but it was before i added those codecs..
<testmad> whats the deal?
<_frank> what is flac?
<testmad> free lossless audio codec
<testmad> but amoroK will play them
<testmad> guess ill just change the file assoc.
<testmad> how do i change them?
<_frank> right click properties
<testmad> and how do i change the fade in and out stuff in amorok?
<_frank> somewhere in the amarok options?
<testmad> found it
<testmad> bech rulz
<testmad> beck
<A[D] minS> hello ppl
<A[D] minS> how i can disable artsd cause i want to ues Alsa only ?
<A[D] minS> !artsd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, A[D] minS
<aseigo> A[D] minS: in the control panels, sound & multimedia, sound system, turn it off
<A[D] minS> artsd,  it is very confusing to when programs just stop producing sound. 
<testmad> reboot
<testmad> almost back to normal
<testmad> i ove this movie..trading places roks
<testmad> anyone got info on enableing DMA on dvdroms?
<_frank> edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<testmad> k..thnx
<_frank> sudo /etc/init.d/hdparm restart to activate the changes
<testmad> y is it that when im playing a dvd..everything is really slow?
<_frank> maybe because of dma
<testmad> i mean the system is slow
<_frank> did you try with dma enabled?
<testmad> no..
<testmad> i just add one of those  right?
<testmad> the hdc one?
<testmad> thats where my dvdrm is
<_frank> hdc is secondary master
<_frank> yeah
<testmad> i got hda hdb hdc and hdd
<testmad> c is the rom
<testmad> the rest are all drives
<_frank> ok
<testmad> does it matter where i add that?
<_frank> in hdparm.conf ? doesn't matter
<testmad> uh oh
<testmad> * Setting disc parameters...
<testmad>  * Unknown separator !
<_frank> testmad: do you have the right {}
<testmad> i copied exactly what you typed
<_frank> then it should work
<testmad> said unknown separator..but says [ok]  at the end of it
<testmad> ok..got it
<testmad> i copied it..and it had spaces..
<testmad> it didnt like them..so i just tabbed it instead and it werked..
<testmad> kinda picky isnt it.
<othernoob> testmad: you can check whether it's enabled or not with hdparm -v /dev/hdc
<testmad> yep..awesone thnx frank
<testmad> gotta go eat now.
<_frank> np
<pax> what's up frank the tank :)
<_frank> not much
<pax> enjoying le festival de montreal?
<_frank> jazz fest is over but it was fun.
<_frank> when did I tell you I lived in Mtl?
<pax> you never did
<_frank> frank@Toronto-HSE-ppp3778874.sympatico.ca
<_frank> how did you know?
<pax> I smell montreal lovers :p
<supernix> does anyone here run a dns server ?
<_frank> still don't know how you figured it out. 
<MidnightDevil> heya
<MidnightDevil> can someone hand me a updated apt sources list?
<_frank> I can give you mine...
<MidnightDevil> id thank you :)
<MidnightDevil> is it updated?
<_frank> yeah
<_frank> MidnightDevil: you're not accepting it
<MidnightDevil> _frank,  can u past it on my pvt?
<_frank> ok
<testmad> what can i use to mask my ip?
<testmad> or my hostmask?
<Entonian> I'm using the Kubuntu AMD64 DVD. But the KMenu lists only the programs in the AMD64 CD version. Am I missing something?
<seth_k> Entonian, the differences between the CD and DVD are so:
<seth_k> * DVD includes Live and Install on one disc
<seth_k> * DVD includes all of main on the disc
<seth_k> but the installs are just the same. You just won't have to download anything from main you want to install
<seth_k> since it's already on the DVD
<mart> cool
<Entonian> I'm running live. So I need to use the command line for anything that's extra on the DVD?
#kubuntu 2005-07-27
<seth_k> Entonian, no, it's not even installed. You'd have to use Kynaptic or apt-get to install it off the DVD first
<Entonian> seth_k: Okay. Thank you.
<ralph1> seth_k: Hi
<seth_k> hi ralph1 
<seth_k> what package do you need today? ;) j/k
<Entonian> seth_k: I would have bumbled around a long time without that piece of information.
<ralph1> seth_k: I have had a request from the developer on Kmymoney2. Asking me to share file with project. Do you have any problems with that?
<seth_k> ralph1, the deb file?
<ralph1> Yes
<seth_k> sure, no problems
<seth_k> if he puts attribution, my site is http://sethkinast.com :P
<testmad> nice stuf there
<ralph1> seth_k: I will inform him, of that. Thanks.
<testmad> i like this
<seth_k> ralph1, cheers for letting me know, it's kinda cool for me :)
<testmad> _frank: that dma thing fixed the lagg with the system
<testmad> seth_k: do you offer enthusiast parts from your shop?
<testmad> im an overclocker..and am considering a peltier colling system
<seth_k> testmad, no, I don't sell parts; just do repairs and stock the parts I need for things like that
<testmad> oh..k
<seth_k> peltier sounds amazing though
<testmad> the peltier setup im looking into is around 500$..lookin for a cheap hookup
<seth_k> hehe
<seth_k> I want pics if you get it up
<testmad> k
<testmad> can do.
<buz> for 500$ you can buy vapochill equipment no?
<testmad> im also planning on going to just using a plain dual loop water cooled setup on this pc
<testmad> been keepin my eye on those u2-ufo cases.
<testmad> ever seen one of those?
<testmad> its friggen huge
<testmad> great for warecooling
<ralph1> seth_k: Most of computing needs are meet by the standard Kubuntu distro, but a few programs I needed updated, I am very thankful for you meeting my needs, that is way cool to me, In the case of Kmymoney I offered to share privately with others who needed taking care not to mention you by name so that you are not bothered with support requests etc. (not abused).
<testmad> here's a link to it..
<testmad> http://mountainmods.com/product_info.php?products_id=94
<seth_k> ralph1, feel free to share it with whomever, that's what the spirit of ubuntu is all about
<pax> hey outpost are selling 80GB HItachi HDs for $25
<seth_k> yum
<pax> shipped!
<othernoob> pax: online shop?
<ralph1> seth_k: thanks for letting me share
<testmad> is that with a mail in rebate?
<pax> othernoob: yes
<othernoob> pax: worldwide?
<pax> I dont know about worldwide, check it out
<othernoob> pax: link?
<pax> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4322615?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<testmad> its a mailin rebate..
<testmad> 6-8 weeks to get your moneyback
<testmad> ill pass
<pax> still good deal testmad :)
<testmad> want a place for hd's..go here
<testmad> http://www.driveguys.com/Dynamic/index.asp?CartId=6931957PMWY-ACCWARE-U635
<pax> I dont see 80GB retail for $25 there :)
<testmad> yea..but..in my experience..if you mess up that rebate form just a little bit..you wont get your money back
<testmad> just be careful and double check it before you send it out
<pax> testmad: I never had a single rebate, not even with CompUSA. If you get lazy and dont send the rebate then it's nobody's fault
<pax> problem*
* seth_k uses http://rebates.sethkinast.com to keep track ;)
<testmad> how do i edit the sysinfo..or add to it..or change it?
<testmad> the sysinfo in konversation
<seth_k> sysinfo?
<seth_k> the version string?
<pax> System Information for    [ debuntu ] 
<pax> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-386
<pax> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2700+ 2166.530 Mhz   4292.60 Bogomips
<pax> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<pax> Memory                    282.848/885.41MB
<pax> Processes                 90
<testmad> yea
<buz> System Information for    [ buz ] 
<buz> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-386
<buz> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ 1832.338 Mhz   3629.05 Bogomips
<buz> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<pax> Uptime                    2 days
<buz> Memory                    288.277/473.016MB
<buz> Processes                 90
<buz> Uptime                    15:16
<testmad> System Information for    [ ubuntu ] 
<testmad> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-k7
<testmad> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ 2411.263 Mhz   4767.74 Bogomips
<testmad> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<testmad> Memory                    134.547/504.246MB
<testmad> Processes                 80
<testmad> Uptime                    1:21
<buz> ROTFL i got no storage at all
<testmad> me either
<seth_k> my computer sucks compared to you people's :P
<testmad> heh
<seth_k> System Information for    [ erebus ] 
<seth_k> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-k7
<seth_k> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ 1666.562 Mhz   3301.37 Bogomips
<seth_k> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<seth_k> Memory                    258.391/631.254MB
<testmad> anyone know how to add to it or change it
<seth_k> Processes                 120
<seth_k> Uptime                    47 min
<pax> buz got a good box
<pax> I mean testmad
<seth_k> yeah, it would make it easier to to these builds
<testmad> yea..i do got a good one..its not OC'ed yet either
* seth_k is building kMyMoney2 0.7.4 for Breezy, and kMobileTools .0.4.3.1 for Breezy
<testmad> not good nuff cooling in it yet
<pax> you need some ram 
<testmad> nah
<testmad> i just need my ram at 250Mhz..not 200
<seth_k> i'll buy my next box probably next fall
<seth_k> I don't need anything better yet
<testmad> ive gotton this box up to 2.6 Ghz on stock air
<testmad> was gonna goto water to get higher.
<pax> testmad: see that chip ubuntu says 2700+ it's really just a 2100+ runing at 2.17G
<testmad> and in january..prolyl gonan go for the fx-59 2 7800gt's and  4GB ram..
<testmad> and peltier setup
<seth_k> jiminy
<seth_k> that's a lot of box
<testmad> thats awesome pax
<testmad> yea.too much box.
<pax> yeah this chip is wonderful man, ancient but worth every penny 
<testmad> but i suffer from tim taylor syndrome..
<testmad> more power..GRUNT GRUNT GRUNT..
<supernix> I don't get it i have Jave installed but can't get it working in Yahoo games
<testmad> seth_k: did you check out that link for the u2 ufo case?
<testmad> its 18x18x18in
<testmad> bid friggen box
<testmad> perfect for 1/2 OD
<testmad> not only is my next system gonna be beefy..but so is the cooling setup
<testmad> if im gonna push it to the max..im gonna need it
<supernix> System Information for    [ PC1 ] 
<supernix> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-686
<supernix> CPU Info                  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 2800.837 Mhz   5554.17 Bogomips
<supernix> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<supernix> Memory                    247.031/504.262MB
<supernix> Processes                 107
<supernix> Uptime                    8 days
<supernix> :D
<supernix> I don't get why my sysinfo says 0GB for hd space
<testmad> my amd will still spank yer p4
<supernix> only if you overclock it like mad
<testmad> nah
<testmad> dont even need to touch the cpu
<supernix> My p4 will outlast any AMD
<testmad> just the ram
<testmad> not with how hot that sucker gets
<supernix> amd is hotter than a p4
<testmad> nope..
<supernix> that is what they have always been know for
<testmad> what u run..bout 110-130 watt?
<testmad> im running 90
<supernix> my system only runs 120F
<supernix> Not sure on how many watts is used
<testmad> big factor in cpu longevity
<supernix> heat causes breakdown
<supernix> more heat less life more resistance
<testmad> i know
<supernix> basic electricity
<testmad> brb..gotta check this out..
<testmad> lets  see what this says now
<testmad> System Information for    [ ubuntu ] 
<testmad> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-k7
<testmad> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ 2507.393 Mhz   4964.35 Bogomips
<testmad> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<testmad> Memory                    84.6602/504.246MB
<testmad> Processes                 75
<testmad> Uptime                    2 min
<pax> nah, amd venice runs cooler than any intel. infact, amd's cofuc now is only speed but also heat
<pax> focus*
<testmad> i wish it showed more info about ram
<testmad> running 250mhz 2.5 4 4 6
<testmad> and thats nice
<pax> cat /proc/meminfo
<testmad> well..im out..gotta go over to xp fr a bit
<testmad> bye
<supernix> bogomips is where it is at
<ztonzy> hey
<ztonzy> apokryphos7, hey...?
<bbailey> System Information for    [ muddevel ] 
<bbailey> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-386
<bbailey> CPU Info                  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2394.725 Mhz   4734.97 Bogomips
<bbailey> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<bbailey> Memory                    151.301/496.336MB
<bbailey> Processes                 94
<bbailey> Uptime                    1 day
<bbailey> Hhmm. Meh.
<ztonzy> apok, problems today?
<supernix> why does it say 0GB ?
<seth_k> bug in sysinfo
<seth_k> let's go ahead and cut down the sysinfo spam now :)
<pax> good idea :D
<ralph1> seth_k: Do you know if Kubuntu comes with the Berkely Database?
<seth_k> ralph1, I don't believe so, no
<seth_k> ralph1, there are many libraries to interface with it, like libdb4.1
<Teknoenie> hi all
<seth_k> hi Teknoenie
<supernix> WASUP
<ralph1> seth_k: Was just wondering, because Gramps 2.0.5 uses the Berkely Database to store it's database, but will fall back to it's older XML stuff. I thought the Berkely Database came with most distros.
<ralph1> seth_k: Is the Berkely Database system available some where in the system?
<seth_k> No, there are no packages for it afaik
<seth_k> it's not in Debian either from what I can see
<supernix> how do you find something that is broken in synaptic ?
<crimsun> seth_k, do you mean libdb*?
<seth_k> crimsun, is that the whole of the berkeley db? I mentioned that about 8 minutes up, but wasn't sure if that was berkeley db or just libraries to interface with it
<nikkia> seth, umm, that's all there is to it
<ralph1> seth_k: Do not know what I mean, lack of knowledge here. I think I will ask questions on Gramps mailing list. One of the Developers there is involved with Debian and keeps it up dote with latest packages.
<seth_k> ralph1, according to nikkia libdb4.1 is what you want, I think
<The_Vox> seth_k: actually, berkely database is the db<#> and libdb<#> packages
<seth_k> cheers The_Vox 
<crimsun> there's also db4.1-utils, but yeah, it's definitely there
<crimsun> 4.1-4.3 are there
<The_Vox> actually, from 2 to 4.3 every version is there
<crimsun> yeah, I only did a glancing search on p.u.c. for 4.x
<The_Vox> I just apt-get install db<tab>'ed and saw the list :)
<ralph1> Ok, I am not seeing any of the db stuff in synaptic. Which repository am I missing?
<crimsun> universe, more than likely
<The_Vox> ralph1: either multiverse or universe
<crimsun> the libs are in main mostly
* The_Vox wants more repositories for his ubuntu....
<Teknoenie> anyone have a clue as to when ruby will be updated to match the current rails?
<Teknoenie> i mean <G> Debian even has packages for <G> sake
<Teknoenie> :)
<supernix> anyone here run a dns server ?
<Teknoenie> yes
<Teknoenie> BIND9
<supernix> I was wanting to run a caching only server and was curious what would be best
<supernix> ?
<Teknoenie> BIND9 or DJBDNS
<aseigo> bind works fine for that.
* aseigo says something about djb's software not being Free software
<Teknoenie> yes
<Teknoenie> you can't distribute packages
<Teknoenie> but there is a debian src package for building it
<ralph1> The_Vox: Me must stupid added universe and multiverse  but still onely see the lib and util and doc stuff. Also came up with some duplicate errors.
<aseigo> well, you can, but not modify it in any way.
<supernix> so what do I do just install BIND9 and that is it ?
<supernix> the guy that does DJBDNS is very anal he won't allow anyone to distribute the program in packages
<aseigo> supernix: yep. and run it.
<aseigo> no, you can dist djb's packages, but they have to be exactly as they would be if they user did a default ./configure; make && sudo make install
<aseigo> which, for all intents and purposes, removed packages as an option ;)
<Teknoenie> yes supernix, it's pretty simple to setup a caching server
<Teknoenie> you may want to secure it though
<supernix> oic didn't know that 
<Teknoenie> refer to ISC.ORG for BIND9 docs
<Teknoenie> or google for securing bind
<supernix> I was not sure if bind was best or not since I saw those other servers in the dns list
<supernix> saw one that was called power dns and something else that mentioned using MySQL and all that jazz
<supernix> So I didnt know if BIND was old school or what 
<supernix> does bind need securing ? I mean is it a security threat ?
<Teknoenie> PDNS is cool too, and yes BIND is old school
<satch> hi all, I'm having problems with apt-get on kunbunto 5.04 - and I can't seem to find any deb package repositories - what can I do ?
<supernix> LOL I thought so
<supernix> does PDNS have a GUI or is it all text to ?
<Teknoenie> all services should be properly secured supernix 
<Teknoenie> just tell bind to listen on localhost
<satch> what are some repositories for kubuntu I can try ?
<Teknoenie> look in /etc/apt/sources.list satch
<Teknoenie> uncomment universe for examle
<Teknoenie> s/mle/mple/
<satch> Teknoenie: all I have is http.us.debian.org in sources.list
<Teknoenie> on Kubuntu.. oohhh something not right there
<satch> okkkk :)
<satch> what shall I do then ?
<Teknoenie> http://www.subatomictoad.com/sources.list
<The_Vox> ralph1: uhm...this is my sources.list, see if there's something there that you are missing: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/710
<satch> Teknoenie: couldn'd find sources.list on that server my browser was quite happy to inform me
<ralph1> The_Vox: Thanks for the list I am printing it out now and will check it out with my list.
<Teknoenie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<Teknoenie> for w32codecs too
<moshe> hey folks
<pax> anyone use easydns services?
<pax> hi moshe 
<moshe> is there a way to change kdm back to the traditional usage and appearance?
<moshe> right now it's kdm, but it looks and behaves just like gdm
<pax> you mean change the theme?
<moshe> no, I want it to be a window in the center of the screen with a list of users on the left, the password space, and the drop down menu that lets you choose what kind of session you want to have.
<moshe> and I want to know how to allow root login.
<pax> i've seen somthing like that on kde-look.org. find the theme, mv it to /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes and edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<pax> root login X? 
<moshe> seen it on kde-look?  it's the default appearance of kdm!
<moshe> except on kubuntu, where it's changed.
<moshe> I can't get a console or an X login
<pax> ok, then edit kdmrc to your liking
<moshe> I didn't realize it was a kdmrc issue
<moshe> thanks
<moshe> do you know how to allow root logins?
<pax> I dont and would never do such thing
<pax> use sudo or enable root account, or better yet, just sudo -s -H for your admin tasks
<moshe> that's kinda difficult if I want to run a graphical app as root
<pax> I'm sorry, I fail to undersyand the need for that
<moshe> it would take too much time to explain because I have one hand tied up now
<supernix> guys is the default for the install of BIND already setup for a caching only nameserver ?
<Teknoenie> supernix: i believe so
<Teknoenie> darn it.. i want rails to work again.. boo hooo
<TestMAD> what do i do to get the pool-141-153-72-252.clrk.east.verizon.net to say something else?
<Teknoenie> it won't.  that is what verison (The netblock owner) has assigned it
<TestMAD> k..
<TestMAD> but cant i mask it?
<Teknoenie> ident server maybe
<TestMAD> wouldnt runnin my own dns server do it?
<Teknoenie> no
<Teknoenie> you are not the authority for that IP space
<TestMAD> hmm..then how come ive seen some ppl with dont.bother.asking when i try to ./dns them?
<TestMAD> then comes back un resolvable
<supernix> doesn't bind write the results to a cache file ?
<Teknoenie> ohh.. you mean within the chat client
<TestMAD> yea
<supernix> how can I find it to verify that it is caching ?
<TestMAD> sorry if i was so vague
<Teknoenie> ok.. one last try.. does anyone here know when the proper version of ruby (that works with rails) will be commited
<PenguinBoy> howdy ho neighbors
<PenguinBoy> hello Mr. Tucker
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<Chris_Tucker> i have a file that will only execute as sudo.. how do i fix this?
<sedeki> kdusu -c konsole
<Chris_Tucker> kdusu: command not found
<sedeki> kdesu -c konsole
<sedeki> sorry
<Chris_Tucker> erm
<Chris_Tucker> i dont want to run it as root
<Chris_Tucker> i want to modify it
<jpowers> Chris_Tucker: chmod
<stibby> why won't "kdevelop3" install?
<stibby> i keep checking it but the mark goes away
<Mason59> Hello all, my I come in?
<Chris_Tucker> i have tried chmod 777,7777,x,a+x  ... its still doing the same thing
<jpowers> Chris_Tucker: are you sure you're doing it right?
<Mason59> Have you tried running it from the CLI after installation?
<stibby> "broken packages" ???
<jpowers> that's unfortunate.
<jpowers> stibby: have you updated recently?
<stibby> yep
<stibby> i get a long message from apt saying i have some newer dev files so kdevelop can't install..???
<Mason59> That may be temporary...I had that with the Canadian hosts once.  Waited a couple of days, ran update and everything installed (not with KDevelop, but other packaages)
<stibby> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<stibby> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<stibby> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<stibby> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Chris_Tucker> jpowers, chmod 777 <file> ... didnt work..  tried 7777, +x, and a+x.... nothing has made a diff
<Chris_Tucker> will still only run with sudo
<jpowers> Chris_Tucker: who owns the file?
<Chris_Tucker> jpowers chris does
<jpowers> Chris_Tucker: and you try running it as user chris?
<jpowers> Chris_Tucker: did you sudo chmod?
<jpowers> no, that wouldn't do it
<jpowers> I dunno
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to get the gnome icon set into kde?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde's themes are all shiny and plastic looking
<Chris_Tucker> yes yes and yes jpowers
<Mason59> Is kde-libs in the list of newer files?  There is a conflict with updating kde-libs-4.xxx in Kubuntu
<Davey> I'm running Ubuntu right now, what happens when I install kubuntu-desktop? Will it replace GDM? what about all my custom settings and such? my desktop icons and what not?
<Mason59> Not sure Davey
* Davey sighs
<pax> Chris_Tucker: chown it
<pax> Davey: you install kubuntu-desktop which is KDE with ubuntu artwork, kdm will replace gdm unless you chose not to, your Gnome seetings will not change, however you will need to set your preferences in KDE
<pax> (k)ubuntu-artwork*
<Mason59> Anyone have usb problems here?
<Chris_Tucker> pax: same prob
<pax> chris this thingy belongs to what group, root?
<Davey> OK, thanks pax ;)
<Chris_Tucker> no to chris
<pax> chown -v chris:chris file
<pax> what does the message say?
<Chris_Tucker> nothing it just doesnt execute unless sudo'd
<pax> wait a minute, what is this file?
<Chris_Tucker> firefox
<Chris_Tucker> manual install
<supernix> hey anyone thought about rewriting FireFox to use QT instead of that GTK+ stuff so it looks better in KDE
<pax> oh boy, something is very wrong here, you shouldnt run a browser as root, how did this happen?
<supernix> who is running a browser as root ?
<Chris_Tucker> ran the installer as self.. wounldnt luanch the browser when done, so i tried sudo ./firefox
<Chris_Tucker> and it worked
<pax> supernix: hussam was trying to compile it with qt the other day, ask him
<Chris_Tucker> rofl
<supernix> ty pax
<supernix> wild 
<pax> chris, umm you can go around it with sudoers but as you know a browser shoud run as user not root
<Mason59> none of the programs care who runs them.  If you sudo, you run as root.  what's the problem?
<jpowers> running a browser as root is dangerous.
<pax> oh wow, I'm learning something new
<Chris_Tucker> pax, thats why im here trying to figure it out
<nmorse> Anyone know why 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' would fail with a permission error
<Mason59> Absolutely!  But Linux doesn't try to protect the user from himself.  That's why we have to be careful
<pax> Mason59: that's what sudo is for supposedly
<Mason59> it should run if you sudo <application> Chris.
<Mason59> That's why you should always try to run anything (particularly something as exposed as a browser) as a user, not root
<Chris_Tucker> Mason59 i dont want to sudo it
<nmorse> Anyone else have errors with sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Chris_Tucker> Mason59 its a web browser
* Davey is installing now :)
<nmorse> Anyone here even care or is this becoming as bad as trying to get help on Debian?
<Mason59> Are you saying you have to sudo to run firefox Chris?
<Davey> actually, its done :)
<Chris_Tucker> Mason59 right now yes, im not useing .debs, im doing it the normal way
<nmorse> To install a program one must run as root
<nmorse> Or sudo in this case
<Mason59> You can't run as a user?
<nmorse> But no application that doesn't affect the system should ever be run as non-user
<Chris_Tucker> not in the case of firefox nmorse it doesnt need to be, it can be installed in /home/user/some/folder and run perfect, except right now for some reason
<Mason59> I don't agree nmorse.  You're asking for protection from yourself then
<nmorse> What reason is that?
<nmorse> Mason59, protection from oneself is the best protection
<nmorse> I am my own worst enemy
<Mason59> No.  Knowledge is the best protection.
<nmorse> I thought that was wisdom.
<Mason59> One of them (damn...always confusing them!!!  LOL)
<nmorse> Anyway, does anyone know why I get a permissions error with 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<Mason59> If you want protection from yourself, disable sudo and kdesu and a whole bunch of other things...no wait!  Run windows 98!  LOL
<nmorse> Or just build a safe sudoers list
<Mason59> don't know about the ndiswrapper problem nmorse...sorry
<Mason59> Chris, when you say "the normal way" do you mean you compiled and installed?
<nmorse> Or through a deb through apt?
<nmorse> Never try to compile firefox
<Mason59> ./configure, /make /make install?
<moshe> hello all
<Chris_Tucker> no Mason59
<Chris_Tucker> firefox doesnt work that way
<Chris_Tucker> its just ./firefox-installer
<Chris_Tucker> it has a gui
<pax> did you run the installer as root?
<Chris_Tucker> no
<pax> hi moshe 
<pax> Chris_Tucker, weird
<Mason59> do you know where it installed Chris?
<Chris_Tucker> pax, very
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<Mason59> where?
<moshe> brb
<Chris_Tucker> /home/chris/firefox-installer/test/
<Mason59> hmmmm....I need to think (without pulling a brain muscle this time)
<Mason59> what are the directory permissions?
<moshe> pax, I found the answer to the kdm issue I was searching for earlier.
<Chris_Tucker> i do that when im testrunning, always worked on other things
<moshe> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25623.html
<Chris_Tucker> Mason59 default
<Chris_Tucker> created by user chris
<pax> moshe great!
<moshe> I just commented out a line in kdmrc and now kdm is restored back to its default configuration.
<Mason59> hmmmm...now I have to think hard...
<pax> told you you had to edit it, altho I couldnt tell you the exact line
<moshe> I found the place
<Mason59> Have you rebooted since installing Chris?
<moshe> now I have thi system where I want it to be.
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<pax> glad you're enjoying your kubuntu
<moshe> me too
<moshe> it's a change of pace from Slackware
<Mason59> Damn!  I'm out of suggestions.  sorry my friend
<moshe> now, if only someone would put transcode into one of the repositories....
<pax> it is
<pax> unable universe and multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pax> enable*
<nmorse> You know, occasionally I forget how dadgum awful #ubuntu can be
<jago> hello, is there a way to use an rpm file with kubuntu?
<jpowers> jago: alien might let you do it.
<jpowers> of course, ymmv
<jago> what is alien? and ?ymmv?
<jpowers> ymmv=your mileage may vary
<TestMAD> whats a good app to get xparent windows?
<jpowers> jago: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32231.html that might have some info for you.
<jago> thank you
<Zugwrack> Can someone give me a heads up on this type of url? http://www.dvdsanta.com-http.com I mean what the heck is it?
<crimsun> standard url, why?
<crimsun> com-http.com is the domain
<Zugwrack> With a hyphen using -http.com on the end Never seen that way of doing it before
<crimsun> no, com-http.com is the domain
<crimsun> dvdsanta can be considered the subdomain, and www the host
<Zugwrack> I understand that...nslookup gives me the provider ip...I am trying to figure out what their mail severs might be...but it only returns a non-authoritative reply with the primary ip
<Zugwrack> Makes sense since they changed their hosting provider..
<crimsun> -t MX then
<Zugwrack> crimsun thanks..
<crimsun> use host, anyway
<crimsun> nslookup is deprecated.
<Zugwrack> crimson..ok..sorry haven't had to play with this for years...easy to forget and not keep up...
<crimsun> no sweat
<Zugwrack> ahhh..now I see they are still running their own mail servers at their old ip and have moved the www in the MX over to the new hosting provider...must be in process on the changes...heh
<closure> so
<closure> umm
<Zugwrack> Is 64bit supported in the kernel for Kubuntu PC version? Sorry I run mac primarily so I am not up on it...
<closure> when is breezy coming out?
<closure> and are these kde libs updates stable and it won't crash my systeme
<closure> err system
<sedeki> kubuntu is available for 64bits as far as I know.
<supernix> so crimsun what should you use besides nslookup ?
<supernix> ooops sorry I just read we should use host
<kalenedrael> host
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<kalenedrael> dig, if you like
<supernix> ty
<supernix> I use to use BIND and all that but it was BIND 4 and that has been a very long time ago
<pax> anyone use easydns services here?
<supernix> anyone else noticed that Koffice fails to install any menu items
<TestMAD> have you noticed that alot of stuff doesnt install any menu items?
<TestMAD> hehe
<supernix> LOL yeah I have sort of 
<supernix> that agravates me why do they do that ?
<TestMAD> i dunno
<TestMAD> ive just gotten i nthe habit of adding them after i install
<supernix> is there a guide for doing that ?
<TestMAD> umm..i dunno
<TestMAD> just right click in the menu..and choose edit
<TestMAD> after that its like windows for the mospart
<TestMAD> this blows..lots of nice games coming out..but none with native linux support
<TestMAD> more devs need to use opengl or sdl
<supernix> You will see more games but everyone has to get concerted about promoting Linux
<supernix> primarily Kubunut
<supernix> Kubuntu*
<kalenedrael> i think ut2004 runs on linux, and i'd call it fairly new
<TestMAD> yea..doom3 does too
<kalenedrael> it has native linux support
<kalenedrael> yeah
<TestMAD> but thats it
<TestMAD> well.deus ex does too
<TestMAD> and tribes 2
<TestMAD> bu thats it i think..
<TestMAD> everything else needs wine
<TestMAD> like in cases of COD or MOH..
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> i don't play games, so :P
<TestMAD> it has linux server support..but not game support
<TestMAD> well..i sometimes find the need to shoot nazis..or other things like that
<TestMAD> its great that ET is on linux too..but its stricktly online
<TestMAD> sometimes i just get bored sitting here staring at irc.
<TestMAD> hehe
<supernix> I don't get it I run kdesu kword it starts but run kword in the run command dialog and it wont work as a regular user
<supernix> THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY I added the item then poof all the real icons appeared for Koffice
<NamShub> Im looking for a resource for laptop support in linux (mostly, the lg lw70)
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> umm
<kalenedrael> did you try gogle?
<kalenedrael> google
<NamShub> yea obviously. it *seems* to have good support, however I found many people having problem with the ATI X600
<NamShub> but I just wanted to find a general webpage that would help me find out wether its a good purchase (considering its... er... very expensive :S)
<kalenedrael> yep
<TestMAD> anyone here in germany?
<kalenedrael> nvidia cards are much, much, MUCH better supported than ati cards
<kalenedrael> if you want linux and 3d hardware acceleration, use nvidia
<TestMAD> anyone here in the military?
<TestMAD> army preferably?
<NamShub> the problem is there seems to have no high-end computer such as the LW70 with a nVidia card
<kalenedrael> NamShub, umm
<kalenedrael> i'm sure there are, just look around
<kalenedrael> anyway a desktop is better unless you want roaring fans and 1 hour battery life on a 8lb laptop
<kalenedrael> (been there, done that: hp zv5460)
<NamShub> yea but I need it to perform live recordings
<kalenedrael> of...?
<NamShub> wont bring a desktop :P
<kalenedrael> music?
<kalenedrael> video?
<NamShub> music
<kalenedrael> oh, any computer will handle that
<NamShub> well, I need it for many purposes, but I need a portable for this specific reason
<kalenedrael> you don't need a really high-end graphics card, either
<NamShub> no, the high end stuff is for my FPS addiction :D
<kalenedrael> i can play most games on my laptop and it only has a geforce4
<NamShub> err, gfx card, anyway
<kalenedrael> mx440
<kalenedrael> 64MB
<kalenedrael> i haven
<kalenedrael> gah
* bbailey has one of those on his desktop.
<bbailey> Literally sitting on top of it, at the moment. :-D
<kalenedrael> i haven't tried it but i've heard that it can handle doom3
<kalenedrael> so, i figure it should be good enough for most purposes
<NamShub> I have a 5200 and its barely enough for doom3
<kalenedrael> (this laptop also has an athlon64 3200+)
<NamShub> although most of the slowdowns seem to come from the sound card... :S
<kalenedrael> (which may help)
<kalenedrael> i'm not into the performance gaming thing anyway
<kalenedrael> if you are, well, i don't recommend linux :P
<NamShub> nah im not into gaming much either... but I do *need* to play some quake/doom/CW/UT once in a while hehe
<NamShub> in short, im perfectly ok with current linux game offerings
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> well, i think the zv5460us is great as a DTR
<kalenedrael> portability is "meh"
<kalenedrael> i bring it around, sure
<kalenedrael> and an hour and a half to two hours of battery life is good enough for me
<kalenedrael> NamShub, i strongly recommend that you look for a laptop with an nvidia card
<_cory> who wants to help a noob?
<TestMAD> any one here in germany..or read german?
<_cory> Well I'll just ask and see who bites
<_cory> I've been using suse for a very long time
<_cory> But now I switched to kubuntu
<_cory> I know how to compile things
<_cory> from source
<_cory> And I know how to use apt
<_cory> So I got the ndisqwrapper sources
<seth_k> good. use apt. no compiling :P
<_cory> But ndiswrapper only comes in souce
<_cory> So now I'm confused
<_cory> I try sudo make distclean
<_cory> and it looks like it works
<_cory> then I do sudo make
<_cory> and I get errors
<_cory> maybe I dont have automake?
<kalenedrael> hmm
<seth_k> you might try "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<seth_k> to make sure you have everything needed for building
<kalenedrael> just go into the ndiswrapper source dir and type 'make', no 'make distclean' or 'make clean' is necessary for a freshly unpacked source dir
<kalenedrael> secondly, make sure you have gcc :P
<kalenedrael> kubuntu doesn't install it by default
<_cory> Reading package lists... Done
<_cory> Building dependency tree
<_cory> Reading extended state information
<_cory> Initializing package states... Done
<_cory> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_cory> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_cory> that was my output
<kalenedrael> hmm
<_cory> I'll let you all follow along
<kalenedrael> are you running another instance of apt?
<_cory> I'm going to run make distclean first
<_cory> I don't think so
<_cory> ah
<_cory> I was
<_cory> LOL
<_cory> What a schmo
<_cory> Got build-essential now
<_cory> let me try now
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> it may help if we knew what sort of error ndiswrapper returns
<pc03> fdsfdsf
<_cory> it cant find my kernel sources
<_cory> What is the ln command again?
<_cory> to link my sources?
<kalenedrael> ln -s
<_cory> where is it by default
<_cory> what dir?
<kalenedrael> hmm
<_cory> my kernel src
<kalenedrael> you need to get kernel-headers
<_cory> k
<_cory> Apt says they're installed
<kalenedrael> _cory, hmm
<_cory> I'm so lost
<_cory> suse just compiled it
<kalenedrael> _cory, i compile my own kernels and recommend that you do so too
<_cory> But Inotice a huge speed difference in kubuntu
<_cory> I heard that can day days
<_cory> can take days*
<kalenedrael> firstly, i recall that the stock ubuntu kernels had a big problem with ndiswrapper, at least on a 64-bit platform
<_cory> I'm running amd64
<kalenedrael> _cory, no, kernel takes me about half an hour
<_cory> But 32 bit kubuntu
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> well, i don't know... i really suggest compiling your own kernel, still
<_cory> I know that would speed things up for me
<kalenedrael> usually the kernel source is in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/build
<_cory> But how would it fix my ndiswrapper issue?
<_cory> I know
<_cory> In /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386
<_cory> I have the following
<_cory> boot/                modules.ccwmap       modules.isapnpmap
<_cory> initrd/              modules.dep          modules.pcimap
<_cory> kernel/              modules.ieee1394map  modules.symbols
<_cory> modules.alias        modules.inputmap     modules.usbmap
<kalenedrael> weird
<_cory> isn't it?
<_cory> I searched files and folders for a build folder
<kalenedrael> hmm
<_cory> It came up with a build folder but it was empty
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> apt-cache search kernel
<kalenedrael> get anything that's like kernel-source or kernel-headers
<kalenedrael> or kernel-dev or whatever it is
<_cory> and what does that tell me
<_cory> I got a bunch of results
<kalenedrael> it tells you what packages are available
<kalenedrael> now sudo apt-get install them
<kalenedrael> well
<kalenedrael> not all of them :P
<_cory> I did sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<kalenedrael> ok
<_cory> Anything else?
<kalenedrael> don't think so
<kalenedrael> try ndiswrapper again
<TestMAD> kalenedrael: is there a way to do a complete source install of kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> TestMAD: probably not
<kalenedrael> i have to sleep, cya
<_cory> thanks man
<kalenedrael> np
<calimatt> Hi.. i just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, and I can't get online
<frank> calimatt: do you have a username/password for internet?
<calimatt> no, I want to use my wireless card to connect to my home router
<frank> I don't know about wireless sorry
<frank> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<calimatt> I keep trying to mess with settings in the KDE Control Center.. but nothing works
<calimatt> no.. I know my wireless card works with this version of linux.. it worked last time I installed kubuntu on this laptop
<calimatt> but for some reason it just won't work this time
<calimatt> I can't get it set up
<calimatt> and KDE Control Center has me going in a loop
<_cory> After I've installed it how come I'm still getting the error "sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found"
<_cory> Buler?
<sedeki> calimatt: you can set it up manually if you want, like i did.
<calimatt> how?
<calimatt> <- total newb
<sedeki> first, open a root terminal
<sedeki> kdesu -c konsole
<sedeki> then type
<sedeki> # iwconfig
<sedeki> to see which network device has wireless extensions
<sedeki> (which is your wlan device)
<calimatt> ok.. I opened up konsole.. and typed kdesu -c konsole.. and I got an error message
<sedeki> what
<sedeki> ?
<calimatt> Authentication Rejected, None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and hoste-based authentication failed.. please check that the "dcopserver" program is running
<sedeki> ok ok
<sedeki> how about
<calimatt> ah. .and despite the error message I still got a root terminal.. odd.. 
<sedeki> $ sudo iwconfig
<sedeki> ah
<sedeki> okey
<sedeki> then just type iwconfig
<ralph1> Hi all
<sedeki> you should see at least one device with wireless extensions depending on number of wlan devices
<calimatt> ath0 is the one that has wireless extensions
<sedeki> alright. you know what essid you want to connect to is?
<calimatt> yes
<sedeki> type iwconfig ath0 essid My_AP
<sedeki> then type iwconfig ath0 key 0123456789
<sedeki> which is your key
<sedeki> s: infront if its a string
<calimatt> do I type "essid" or do I substitute the name of my essid
<sedeki> you type essid
<sedeki> for it to recognize its a essid you're typing in
<sedeki> or changing
<calimatt> ok.. and instead of "My_AP" i type the essid I wanna connect to right
<sedeki> yes.
<sedeki> you can get a list of AP's with a tool bundled with kubuntu
<calimatt> ok.. done.. and I didn't do the second thing cause my connection doesn't require a key
<sedeki> okey
<calimatt> so I just typed that in.. and I should be online?
<sedeki> do you use static or dynamic IP?
<sedeki> no, you need to configure IP first
<sedeki> if you got dynamic, type dhclient ath0
<calimatt> ummm.. my router assigns me an IP with DHCP
<sedeki> ok. then you got dynamic. type dhclient ath0
<calimatt> k
<sedeki> to test your connection, type ping -I ath0 www.google.se
<sedeki> uhm
<sedeki> .com
<sedeki> :)
<sedeki> calimatt: you can use ifconfig ath0 to see details on your wireless card
<sedeki> what ip you got and so on
<calimatt> its sending pings
<calimatt> all abut 100ms
<sedeki> okey
<calimatt> and i'm online.. swt
<sedeki> you've got inernet
<sedeki> yeah.
<sedeki> internet*
<calimatt> so do I have to do that essid thing in the konsole if I go to a different wifi hotspot?
<sedeki> read more about iwconfig for more info
<sedeki> man iwconfig
<calimatt> arite.. thanks
<sedeki> calimatt: yes. but im sure there are tools for it though
<sedeki> like KDE apps or whatever
<sedeki> sometimes though, these apps wont work as expected
<calimatt> KWiFiManager seems to be working now (it wasn't before tho)
<calimatt> I can see all the wireless networks in my dorm
<calimatt> thanks a bunch for the help
<boga> any one know a goo GUI based intrusion detection package for Linux?
<t2> I have a question
<boga> t2: shhot!
<t2> working on installing smartlink modem drivers ...
<t2> I had to add a patch to the source file I downloaded ...
<t2> instructions say to "add patch to top of source tree"
<t2>  what does that mean?
<aseigo> cd source; patch -p0 < ../patch_to_source.diff
<t2> thats what I have to enter?
<aseigo> yes... you go into the directory with the source
<aseigo> and then you use the `patch` command to apply the patch
<aseigo> patch -p0 < /path/to/patch
<t2> cd <source path> right?
<t2> ok  ....hopefully I'll figure it out      lol
* FoamY_is_zzzZZzz is away: off dreaming the dreams of squerrls
* FoamY_is_zzzZZzz is away: off dreaming the dreams of squerrls
<_root> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. missed foamy :S
<Mose`> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<marc1> can anyone help me?
<marc1> plzzzzzzzz
<hussam> just ask your question, and if somebody knows the answer, they will reply
<marc1> lets say i installed the package 3dchess, how can i execute it? 
<marc1> i gues its not to hard to answer ;)
<hussam> check it a shortcut has been created under games in kmenu
<marc1> nope, theres not even a submenu "games" there, how can i create it?, or where can i find the packages on my hd , or where can i find the proper command to start things
<hussam> what happens if you "run command" : 3dchess ?
<marc1> error
<marc1> its in german eehm, given command cannot be executed 
<hussam> I'll install it here and check
<marc1> it would also help to know where this packages or stored on the hd , so i could manually link it to the menue-editor
<hussam> yes, run /usr/games/3Dc 
<marc1> ok thx
<hussam> I noticed some packages like samba-common and konversation-0.18 have been removed from ubuntu-backports ? anybody has an idea?
<dgtl> anyone know how to get a hold of KDevelop 3.2.1?
<Mose`> how to make taskbar (on desktop) to look transparent??
<dgtl> right click taskbar->Configure Panel->Appearance->Panel Background->Enable transparency
<Mose`> but then just panel looks transparent, but the taskbar isn't
<dgtl> well that's all i know sry
<hussam> dgtl: apt-get install kdevelop
<hussam> dgtl: Kdevelop 3.2.1 is called kdevelop and not kdevelop3
<menele> hi
<Mose`> hi
<menele> the contents of the /tmp/kde-sessionname dir are deleted after rebooting the system or so?
<nikkia> menele: on [k] ubuntu, all of /tmp is wiped on reboot
<menele> as I thought :( damm...I've lost 4 iso images :( 
<menele> my own fault :(
<nikkia> morning apokaway
<nikkia> morning apokryphos7, even
* nikkia grumbles at mkinitrd
<Mose`> i get this error when i type ./configure trying to install an app - "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!". What are those X includes?
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<nikkia> apokryphos7: are you around?
<Mac38DO> Hi! What about the new firefox-version for ubuntu? I heard, that it is not ok...
<jpatrick> No you can't access the addon pages
<jpatrick> but there's a walk around
<jpatrick> nikkia!
* nikkia mumbles
<nikkia> looks like LFS is the way for me :(
<jpatrick> Linux From Scratch?
<nikkia> yeah
<nikkia> [k] ubuntu is letting me down on the 'too many packages older than the hills' front
<Mac38DO> ok, thanx
<jpatrick> I'm sticking to Kubuntu for now and am not planning on changing
<nikkia> jpatrick: and as with almost all distros, i end up fighting the package system, rather than it helping me
<jpatrick> why fight?
<nikkia> jpatrick: because i need features from newer versions of packages
<jpatrick> ah
<hussam> nikkia: why not just upgrade to breezy? I will be upgrading to breezy in mid August ( should be a bit stable by then )
<nikkia> hussam: because it still isn't 'right', and i'll still be fighting the package manager
<CJ-Away> hi all
<othernoob> is there a mplayer plugin for Opera or *should* the one for mozilla work with Opera as well?
<nikkia> hussam: for example, the printer drivers are still far too old for the printer i have to work 100%
<hussam> nikkia: so you would rather try being on source.
<hussam> nikkia: try gentoo.
<nikkia> hussam: nah, its still the same problem in the end, i'll wager
<nikkia> hussam: i might as well just go LFS, i know what i'm doing :)
<Court-Jus> i've got a problem, i just installed kubuntu and during the installation, the network was not available so it didn't install the whole "language" thing, now my kubuntu is in english instead of french can anybody help me ?
<hussam> nikkia: if you want to have the very latest of everything, try Fedora rawhide.
<nikkia> hussam: its not just 'the latest'
<nikkia> hussam: linus has ****ed the kernel parameters for audio users
<hussam> it's the development tree of fedora
<nikkia> hussam: the recent kernels are all optimised for laptop users
<nikkia> hussam: unfortunately, that optimisation (setting HZ to 250) screws the kernel for audio use
<nikkia> hussam: there are other examples where defaults are just 'wrong' for what i need :/
<jpatrick> I've tried Gentoo....
<hussam> can't distro makers just change the defaults?
<nikkia> hussam: they COULD
<nikkia> hussam: but they aren't likely to
<hussam> I haven't tried gentoo myself, but I heard stuff about it.
<nikkia> hussam: setting HZ to 250 has little impact on average users, so why mess with it ?
<hussam> nikkia: some do like SuSE, they change a lot in their kernels.
<nikkia> hussam: i've never had much success with suse in the past, so its not on my list of distros to try again :)
<jpatrick> I couldn't install Gentoo
<jpatrick> kept telling me LiveCD
<jpatrick> even tho I downloaded the install ISO
<hussam> nikkia: same here. I tried suse 9.1 it's terribly slow and is built around YaST2. YaST is good but not when it runs at boot.
<hussam> Besides Novell is becoming a second MS
<jpatrick> yep
<nikkia> anyway, i'm gonna have another go at getting vmware's network drivers compiled, so i'll probably kernel panic again :P
<hussam> nikkia: It worked for me. I got the vmware kernel module compiled.
<nikkia> hussam, it worked with an ubuntu kernel here....
<nikkia> but i'm using 2.6.12 for some features
<nikkia> and modprobing the vmnet modules causes a kernel panic
<nikkia> there it goes again :/
<hussam> 2.6.12 from breezy or you compiled it yourself?
<nikkia> compiled myself
<nikkia> looks like vmnet* aren't compatible with the pre-empt patch
<hussam> when you compile a kernel yourself, can you remove it later if you want to compile a newer version?
<nikkia> hussam, sure
<nikkia> hussam, even if you don't use the package system, building a kernel doesn't really create any files that aren't easy to track
<nikkia> the kernel build process only really creates /lib/modules/$(VERSION)/*
<hussam> ah ok.
<nikkia> that and the kernel image/map files that you copy wherever you want (usually /boot)
<Mose`> hey,how to make my taskbar (on panel) look transparent?
<nikkia> anyway, need to reboot again to fix this kernel panic
<hussam> ok
<nikkia> actually, no i don't
<nikkia> managed to make my root shell wake up
<hussam> Mose`: right click on taskbar > configure panel > appearance
<hussam> nikkia: are you running kde 3.4.1 from kubuntu.org ?
<nikkia> no
<hussam> home compiled?
<nikkia> no
<hussam> 3.4.0 ?
<nikkia> yeah
<nikkia> anyway, i DO need to reboot now, brb
<jpatrick> I might try Mandrake
<gianni> hello, does any one know how i can mount a partition on login?
<othernoob> jpatrick: you're not happy with ubuntu?
<jpatrick> I am
<jpatrick> just the sound thing's a problem
<othernoob> care to elaborate?
* apokryphos returns
<apokryphos> My internet doesn't actually disconnect these days; no idea why IRC persists on resetting
<jpatrick> how?
<relas> if i create a new kde-user. the new user gets a dialoge on his first login to edit some styles. how to start this assistan later on?
<apokryphos> (jpatrick: me? )
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> othernoob
<othernoob> well, what sound thing jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> there's no sound at all...
<nikkia> othernoob: probably the same sound problems everyone else has, ie, a mismash of things colliding with each other :)
<jpatrick> yep
<othernoob> nikkia: i don't have a sound problem afaik :/
<othernoob> i feel left out :/
<othernoob> not fair :(
<jpatrick> lol
<apokryphos7> argh, I don't believe this. Must be down to konversation. 
<Dfly> hello
<Dfly> I'm testing Kubuntu
<Dfly> It dont work
<Dfly> do you know how to change language to french ?
<void-> Is there a way to tell ALSA to use the second card instead of the first as default?
<nikkia> void, yes
<nikkia> void, make pcm.!default  point to hw:1 in asound.conf
<void-> ok, thanks
<othernoob> heh, weird, apparently the usage of hdb is 26%.. hdb is a 120gb hdd with 70GB of data.. i may not be the best at math..but something's fishy.
<jpatrick> According to superkaramba my HD is stuck on 9033MBs :-/
<nikkia> othernoob: its been said before, but konqueror's 'disk usage' module is broken, it lies
<Riddell> anthony mercatante about?
<othernoob> nikkia: but why does it only lie about hdb? 
<nikkia> othernoob: it probably isn't only lying about hdb, but the difference on the other drive(s) may not be so noticable
<apokryphos> hey nikkia :)
<othernoob> nikkia: mmh, well the % on the other ones is correct..weird
<nikkia> othernoob: i'm not quite sure why its wrong, but it seems to be related to which files it looks at *shrug*
<nikkia> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> nikkia: I have four night shifts planned in a row, and they just asked me to cover another shift; no thanks. It's gettin' real hard for people who usually travel through c. london
<apokryphos> on another note - I won the iriver bid *woo*. It's coming in a few days. Finally a possible alternative to tv/reading at work
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: i apparently won a lifetime subscription to 'seasons holidays'...
<nikkia> still can't really tell if its a scam or not tho
<nikkia> its a 0800 number to claim my prize tho, so i suppose as long as they don't ask for bank details...
<apokryphos> nikkia: they'll ask you to press 1 after the beep, and transfer you to a 0906 etc no ;-)
<othernoob> why would you win a prize if you didn't try to win it?...
<apokryphos> othernoob: they're that generous!
<othernoob> for some reason i dont believe in generosity..
<nikkia> othernoob: i'm signed up on a competition site, i enter most things without even looking at what it is :)
<nikkia> which is where i won the prize, apparently
<apokryphos> heh
<othernoob> ah :)
<apokryphos> Do you do the lottery too?
<nikkia> but from what i'm reading online, they do charge a yearly fee to maintain your account, despite you 'winning'
<othernoob> lol
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes, and win 125% of my stake, usually
<othernoob> what a sur*prize*
<apokryphos> nikkia: I think I'd rather stick to fruit machines 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've won somewhere around 200 on the lottery this year, and spent a total of around 120
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wouldn't, i KNOW they're rigged, the lottery isn't
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> nikkia: thing is, people win once and then get confident and go on ad infinitum thinking hey, I'm gonna win again
<othernoob> i wouldn't if i won the lottery ;)
<jatos> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<apokryphos> sorry about that; was actually the Internet that time
<ch> hola a todos
* apok smashes router. gah
<jpatrick> ch: #kubuntu-es
<apokryphos> nikkia: so you having probs with package system?
<apokryphos> (why aren't you running 3.4.1 btw? There's quite a few fixes in there)
<nikkia> apokryphos: only the headache of trying to deal with 12 month old packages that lack required features, and not being able to compile newer versions by hand unless accepting that the packages will be broken
<apokryphos> I actually agree that they could do more work with up-to-date packages. I couldn't help interpreting their idea for multiverse to "just get everything in there", not stressing updates as much. 
<apokryphos> If they're important programs you should put in suggestions for them to update on the wiki
<apokryphos> on motu page if they're in Universe/Multiverse
<apokryphos> but suffice it to say, it's been the best package management system of the distros I've used so far. Not perfect, but still very great.
<nikkia> apokryphos: it doesn't help that the new policy with backports is *not* to backport stuff that has an active maintainer in the main respositories
<apokryphos> yeah :(
<jatos> does anyone here know what I need to put in sources.list file to connect to the debian-sarge repos's?
<apokryphos> hopefully those people actually doing the backports with that repo will grow
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm thinking i might be better off just going with a LFS-style system
<apokryphos> nikkia: how come? Is it good?
<nikkia> apokryphos: that way i at least know that i'm not going to break the packages, and i get to use what i want
<apokryphos> A lot more hassle though, I'm sure.
<nikkia> sure
<nikkia> but its how i worked with linux for several years, basically
<nikkia> i'd start from a slackware snapshot, then build everything from source myself
<apokryphos> Are there that many outdated packs?
<apokryphos> 12-month-vital ones, that is
<nikkia> somewhere around 2001 i convinced myself that it was pointless, and that i might be better off using a managed package system (i ended up with debian based because of apt-get)
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'vital' is a subjective term :)
<nikkia> what is vital for you, isn't necessarily vital for me, and vice versa
<apokryphos> Not entirely subjective; I'd say packages can quite often be intersubjective among linux users
<nikkia> i consider sqllite vital, because i'm writing stuff that uses it, and being unable to use half of the keywords because its an old broken version isn't good :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, ok, the core packages aren't THAT old, i suppose
<nikkia> apokryphos: the other issue is the kernel....
<apokryphos> You should let them know about the sqllite packs. I'm not sure how long it'll take them to do it. Could be really speedy if someone takes the initiative, could be long.
<nikkia> apokryphos: now linus has deemed we all need laptop-like performance on it, and the ubuntu kernels are 'near default', it makes the kernel packages useless to someone wanting to do audio
<apokryphos> I thought Linux was worse for laptop support
<apokryphos> Do you not compile your own, though?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're updated in breezy...
<buz> is there any point after which breezy is mostly stable?
<nikkia> apokryphos: linus uses a laptop for linux, thus he has deemed that the kernel must run with HZ=250 by default...
<apokryphos> It doesn't help that I want a few things that are in breezy :P
<buz> ie RC1 or something like that
<apokryphos> buz: there's a schedule on the wiki, I believe
<buz> thing i want the most (a working system) lacks in breezy
<nikkia> apokryphos: 4mS latency on audio just from the schedular == sucky
<apokryphos> nikkia: have people not called him out on it? What's his response?
<nikkia> apokryphos: his response is 'it improves battery life on laptops, i use a laptop, so stfu'
<apokryphos> admittedly I didn't know Linus was still that active :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: and yes, there has been heated words over it, but the decision has been made
<apokryphos> :S
<nikkia> you *need* to build your own kernel if you need 1mS accurate timing
<apokryphos> you not thought of raising the issue with ubuntu?
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not even a 'fix' for *using* linux on laptops....
<nikkia> the issue is about how much battery power a suspended linux takes
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> get thee a charger =)
<nikkia> if HZ=1000, then the battery time in suspended mode is lower than with HZ=250 or HZ=100
<apokryphos> would it even really save that much?
<nikkia> apokryphos: apparently, its close to a factor of 4 :P
<nikkia> when the kernel is suspended/sleeping, it still receives a timer interrupt at the frequency of HZ, so HZ=1000 (the old 2.6 default) is 4 times more than HZ=250 (the new 2.6 default) and 10 times more than HZ=100 (the 2.4 and prior default)
<frank> well the default sounds reasonable. Half the computer sales are laptops and how many people do fancy audio stuff?
<apokryphos> Half the sales are laptops? I don't think so.
<frank> yes they are.
<nikkia> frank, HZ=250 will affect more than just audio, but audio users are the most demanding about timing accuracy
<frank> maybe for consumer sales
<apokryphos> Hm, maybe in the US (some news articles indicate). 
<nikkia> you can't accurately play back video with HZ=250, but i doubt most will notice
<nikkia> well, ok, you can accurately play back PAL video :)
<frank> what a difference! :)
<nikkia> frank, NTSC video will play back at 31.25 fps on HZ=250, rather than 29.97fps
<nikkia> that might not sound much, but it matters if you're capturing video
<frank> really? I didn't know that
<nikkia> frank, you cannot accurately get a 33mS frame time with 4mS timer accuracy :)
<nikkia> PAL video at 40mS frames should be ok, cos its just 10 timer ticks, but still
<nikkia> anyway, the point is, that audio use requires a custom kernel build, and not just because of the HZ issue, there's also the fact that jackd runs terribly without realtime-lsm
<frank> ok
<nikkia> so, it boils down to 'fight against apt' or 'just accept that my usage requires so much customisation that an off-the-shelf package system doesn't fit'
<nikkia> (i also need gutenprint for its newer drivers)
<nikkia> checkinstall works great where you have a single package, or no dependancy from kubuntu-desktop ...
<nikkia> but when something is spread over a handful of packages, and kubuntu-desktop depends on them all, it gets nasty
<frank> just out of curiousity, what is the timing resolution of Windows, Macs?
<nikkia> frank, mac doesn't really rely on timing for audio
<nikkia> frank, OSX uses a callback system that removes a need for interrupt driven timing...
<nikkia> windows prior to '98 was hard to guage, it didn't really have accurate timers below 10mS or so, 98 added 1mS timers as an option, and they made all the difference for audio....
<buz> mhh it was good enough to watch pr0n so it sold
<nikkia> XP has a per-program timing system, you can request timing accuracy down to close-to-1uS accuracy
<frank> I see
<jpatrick> StickofCheese!
<PaloDeQueso> I can't seem to get a static ip address working on my kubuntu box. I added dns servers to resolv.conf and I used kcontrol to change from dhcp to manual
<PaloDeQueso> is there anything else I should know about?
<PaloDeQueso> it is I.
<PaloDeQueso> I'm trying to get work done at the office with my own computer but I can't get the internet working and I'm doing some web dev. Help a brother out!
<jpatrick> do you speak spanish?
<PaloDeQueso> no
<jpatrick> oh
<PaloDeQueso> can you help me?
<aseigo> PaloDeQueso: what does your /etc/network/interfaces file say?
<PaloDeQueso> one second
<PaloDeQueso> which part?
<aseigo> PaloDeQueso: iface eth0
<nikkia> right, thats all the core packages dl'ed for a LFS :)
<sproingie> why is libarts perpetually broken for upgrade?
<sproingie> keeps saying i have a missing dependency.  seems to work ok still, but it's annoying
<apokryphos> nikkia: you leaving us? :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: probably
<jpatrick> nooooooooo
<jpatrick> ;)
<jpatrick> damn shame..
<nikkia> jpatrick: i just can't bear trying to work around packages anymore :/
<nikkia> jpatrick: and i doubt very much that i'll be welcome if i'm not running [k] ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: ok, good luck :). Be sure to still drop by =)
<apokryphos> nikkia: erm, of course you will be
<nikkia> (altho i'll be leaving it on my laptop anyway, as my requirements there aren't so strict)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm not going for a while anyway
<Mose`> with what (how) to apply kdm themes?
<nikkia> i'm not stupid enough to try building/running a LFS setup on a live system :)
* apokryphos does a dance
<apokryphos> Mose`: you have to edit kdmrc and then point to the location of the theme
<Mose`> where's that kdmrc?
<apokryphos> Mose`: or you can use a program made for it; somewhere on kdelook.org
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm going to set it up and verify its all right on a vmware session, then if everything goes right, copy the files across to a real drive :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: cool. LFS sounds like a real learning mission; I'll have to put that down as a future mission
<apokryphos> Mose`: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc for you probably
<Mose`> mhm
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not so different from what i did between '92 and 2001ish, really, i just never built *everything* from scratch before in one go
<apokryphos> I should be more adventurous
<apokryphos> not that much need for me to be though -- maybe that's a testament to how Linux is changing; would be nice to know all the stuff though.
<nikkia> my god, thats new, first time i've ever heard the media use the 'those that sacrifice freedom for security...' line
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was CNN too, the mind wobbles!
<sproingie> nikkia: yah they're steamed because of judith miller in jail, so NOW they get ben franklin on us
<apokryphos> nikkia: you read CNN? :P
<sproingie> i can only say such a gesture is irony at this point.  too little too late
<nikkia> apokryphos: no
<nikkia> apokryphos: SO is watching CNN in the other room, i'm supposed to be working :P
<nikkia> erm, anyway, need to reboot so i can start this LFS stuff :P
<nikkia> (vmware kernel panics on this custom kernel, remember :)
<apokryphos> distractions :P
<apokryphos> good thing that the summer is just a time of guilt-free distractions
<apokryphos> (for me :P)
<nikkia> right
<supernix> WASSUP
<supernix> Hiya nikkia and apokryphos 
<nikkia> hi supernix
<supernix> Have they released a doc on how to secure Kubuntu ?
<Mose`> yo
<supernix> sup mose
<Mose`> how to make my taskbar (not a panel) transparent? (Appearance->Enable Transparency doesn't work for taskbar)
<Mose`> ?
<Mose`> :}
<Mose`> then maybe someone knows how to change the KMenu icon without any other apps?
<Mose`> :}
<Riggzy_Linux> Hey - just wondering, anyone here know how to enable surround sound on Enemy Territory?
<kalenedrael> Mose`
<kalenedrael> right-click ont he taskbar
<kalenedrael> on the
<kalenedrael> select 'configure panel'
<Mose`> mhm
<kalenedrael> layout -> advanced -> transparency
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> layout -> appearance -> transparency
<Mose`> that doen't work for taskbar
<aseigo> Riggzy_Linux: search on the ubuntu forums
<aseigo> Riggzy_Linux: the answers are there
<kalenedrael> umm, yes it does
<aseigo> Mose`: in 3.5 it does =)
<Riggzy_Linux> aseigo - lol
<aseigo> kalenedrael: he means the taskbar buttons
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> what taskbar buttons?
<Mose`> those windows bars
<aseigo> Mose`: in between now and then you can use taskbarv2 from kde-apps.org if you really want that in 3.4
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> those things
<aseigo> yeah.. ppl want those trans as well
<kalenedrael> wow
<Riggzy_Linux> Ack - in KMix, noting shows up inder "Inputs"
<Mose`> mhm, taskbarv2 workde and did what i wanted, thanks aseigo 
<Mose`> *worked
<aseigo> Mose`: and in 3.5 you won't need it
<martinjh99> Aaron is Plasma going to be in 3.5?
<aseigo> no
<aseigo> it's kde4 stuff
<apokryphos> [belated]  supernix: hi :)
<martinjh99> Cool...  Keep up the very good work ;)  Looking forward 4 and later...
<aseigo> kicker looks and works a lot nicer in 3.5, but... yeah... no plasma until 4
<Riggzy_Linux> anyone know why there arent any inputs in ym KMixer? I cant seem to select anything as a recording device in alsamixer either
<apokryphos> aseigo: what other improvements are there gonna be?
<martinjh99>  Riggsy>Sound card module not loaded?
<apokryphos> I noticed the "hover-over" affects were extended to more than just the quick-launch
<Riggzy_Linux> martinjg99 , how do I load it? (bit of a newbie)
<martinjh99> Emmm depends on your soundcard - SHould be loaded automatically at boot.
<apokryphos> Also just realised that "kicker" seems to be more a backend name for the panel
<Riggzy_Linux> everythnig else is working great... when i boot up I get an error saying its defaulting to the null sound device
<Riggzy_Linux> but none the leess everything works ;-)
<aseigo> apokryphos: in 3.5?
<martinjh99> Thats KDE starting yes??  
<Riggzy_Linux> yes
<aseigo> apokryphos: yes.. kicker is the panels.
<Riggzy_Linux> ah - just noticed, all he working sound rpograms are using OSS
<Riggzy_Linux> darn it
<aseigo> Riggzy_Linux: that would be because aRts can't talk to your sound card. try fiddling with things in the sound system control panel
<apokryphos> aseigo: ? Confused. Isn't kicker *the* KDE panel?
<apokryphos> aseigo: yah, 3.5
<apokryphos> Any idea if khotnewstuff for icons/themes/decorations is gonna be in for 3.5, too?
<aseigo> apokryphos: kicker is the kde panel, yes.. but you can more than one of them =)
<apokryphos> sure
<aseigo> so..3.5.. kicker
<Riggzy_Linux> Turning off full duelplex has got ALSA working... but still no inputs =/
<martinjh99> I have two... ;) One autohide app launcher panel and the standard default one!
<apokryphos> I just didn't realise that kicker seems to be the backend name for it. Found it more odd that the handbook says that kicker is the "application launcher"... seems like much more than that to me. 
<aseigo> transparent taskbar, drag and drop in the pager, nicer pager rendering, the mouse overs are now available just about everywhere (clock, pager, taskbar)
<aseigo> the new add applets dialog
<aseigo> there's a Lock Panel item in the context menu for quick locking/unlocking
<apokryphos> Nice. Noticed a lot of those from svn; apart from transparent which currently couldn't get working because kcontrol wouldn't display page with those options. Will compile again soon
<aseigo> autoretract feature for systray when you expand it to show hidden icons and then leave
<apokryphos> The new "Add Panel.." reminded me of gnome straight away ;-). But I do think it's pretty cool
<aseigo> a fair number of optimizations a fixes
<martinjh99> SOunds cool.... ;)  Orns should I say kool... ;)
<Riggzy_Linux> lo
<Riggzy_Linux> lol*
<martinjh99> Heehee
<Riggzy_Linux> Dang this is annoying... no inputs = no skype =/
<Riggzy_Linux> Audacity seems to like recording right from the sound engine though
<apokryphos> Gah, sorry about that
<apokryphos> aseigo: got d/c. Would've missed anything you said after " fair number of optimizations a fixes" (sorry)
<aseigo> apokryphos: didn't say anything much after that =)
<apokryphos> ok
<Riggzy_Linux> XMMS dosent like ALSA much ;-)
<gustins> hey people
<gustins> :_)
<gustins> ho r u?
<Riggzy_Linux> heya
<gustins> where r u from?
<Riggzy_Linux> the UK =)
<gustins> :)
<gustins> i'm from latvia
* Riggzy_Linux misses playing games in surround, lol
<gustins> what r u doing, now?
<Riggzy_Linux> jsut gonna play Enemy Territory - bbl
<gustins> :)
* nikkia hmmms
<nikkia> nooooooooo!!!!
<gustins> :)
* apokryphos is playing  Best I Ever Had  by David Gray on Everything You Want [amaroK] 
* apokryphos had forgotten konversation changed the old /amarok /juk etc stuff
* apokryphos is also wondering what nikkia has done 8)
* gustins just looking
<nikkia> 'Boss: well, now you're our resident java expert, you can be the one that fullfills our contractual obligation with [insert java company customer name here]  for 3 more java games this year'
<apokryphos> hah
<nikkia> i need to   suck at my job more :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: what's java like to work with?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i haven't done much of anything in the last 30 minutes, as vmware's using 100% cpu building LFS
<nikkia> apokryphos: not too bad, really
<apokryphos> nikkia: out of interest, have you always used kde?
<nikkia> no, of course not
<nikkia> KDE wasn't even an option when i started using linux :P
<nikkia> and i didn't consider it really usable in the early days, so i used gnome up until about 2002
<TestMAD> whats the best programming language for a beginner to learn?
* apokryphos forgets the history of gnome/kde
<apokryphos> TestMAD: different people will tell you different things. I tried a bit of python once and found that pretty cool
<nikkia> testmad, python
<apokryphos> in comparison to c++ at least; results are more immediate, it seems
<TestMAD> k..cus all i know right now is basic
<nikkia> apokryphos: that's exactly why i suggest it as a learning language
<TestMAD> and i tried to learn c and that was a headache
<nikkia> apokryphos: you don't have to wait a few seconds to see what something does, and you can easily try different things without headache
<apokryphos> !pytutorial
<ubotu> I guess pytutorial is at http://www.hetland.org/python/instant-hacking.php
<apokryphos> TestMAD: that's meant to be good
<TestMAD> went on to c++ and i found out that c teaches one way to do things..but then c++ will say never do it like that..aparently c teaches bad coding habits
<nikkia> other interpreted-like languages are equally useful for learning, lisp/scheme is good too, but python is more readable for self-learning
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, I like the way you can just hit python and start trying stuff out
<nikkia> testmad, C puts a lot of emphasis on pointers, especially with strings, and in C++ you're *generally* better off avoiding pointers, that's the only thing i can think of that the language itself pushes that could be considered 'bad'
<nikkia> C strings are abysmal, they've always been abysmal, ASCIZ was always the worst of the competing ASCII standards for string encoding :)
<nikkia> the ASCIN family are a better choice, IMO
<TestMAD> plus when i was working with the windows api's and c++ i found that there were lots of ways to do the same things..there wasnt a standard to the code..
<nikkia> (although ASCIN (ie, ASCIN1) is painful on modern software, but 255 character long strings wasn't a bad limitation in the 80s
<nikkia> ASCI$ is no better than ASCIZ however
<TestMAD> well..let me get to readin now..thnx nikkia
<nikkia> wb apokryphos
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's funny how my router can be beautiful/great for months without a disconnection, and then have one evil day with zillions of d/c's
<nikkia> apokryphos: you know, you're not helping my confidence in having requested a bulldog DSL connection :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: hehe, no, it's great, really!
<nikkia> i'm already aware  ofhow bada  mistake it was signing up with them
<apokryphos> 8meg is hard to ignore :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: at the rate i'm going, i'll never get it anyway
<nikkia> my connection status has been going *backwards* for the last week
<apokryphos> Just after we signed up we were really annoyed; there were some hassles, they were blaming it on BT etc. then once we got it we were, suffice it tosay, surprised with the speed. 
<nikkia> was at 'arranging connection date' last sunday
<nikkia> now at 'testing line quality' (step 2)
<apokryphos> Yeah, they seem to be bad with setting up. You should phone and hassle them, and if that doens't work write an email to the manager
<apokryphos> funnily enough, it started working within 2 hours of me doing that :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: according t othe forums, i tdoes no good :(
<nikkia> some people have been waiting, and calling and hassling every day, for 6 months+
<apokryphos> Yeouch
<nikkia> they're the lucky ones
<apokryphos> I think those might be more freak-cases, but the fact that they exist then again is a little shocking.
<nikkia> the unlucky ones got a connection, but have dead phone line + no DSL
<apokryphos> All my other friends who have it didn't actually have any problems; though could be because of London
<TestMAD> can python be used to makle DLL's?
<nikkia> well, it does say 5-12 weekss etup, so i'm not really complaining yet
<supernix> Does anyone know anything about the Evolution email client here ?
<apokryphos> I really dislike the website they have now
<nikkia> testmad, it can be done, but its hard
<TestMAD> heh.
<nikkia> apokryphos: the website update was when i started going backwards
<apokryphos> before they had a really great one with some cool javascript I thought. Now it's like a rebellious teenager's site :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, i only signed up on the 2nd, so i'm not even past my 5  inthe 5-12 weeks bit :)
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> hence why i'm not complaining, but am getting a little worried
<apokryphos> We can just hope it'll pan out then, I guess. Speed is the greatest part
<nikkia> (as for my typing being bad, vmware sucking cpu causes the inpuut bffers to go funny)
<apokryphos> 4meg originally  -- 8 times faster, quite amazing. Then we get an email about a free upgrade to 8meg =). Downloading around 1meg/sec -- no complaints. :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm on 2M atm
<nikkia> was on 4M when i lived in the US for a while
<apokryphos> who with?
<nikkia> ntl
<apokryphos> Yikes. We had them when we were on 56k; we got annoyed with them for some reason, which I don't remember at all now; odd.
<nikkia> when i was in the US, the telco turned the limits on the DSL off for 3 months
<apokryphos> whatever we get it's still nothing compared to what people in Finland/Switzerland and even French seem to get. 
<apokryphos> Spoken to some guys on IRC that get 25 megabit connections for less than I pay. :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think they make all that up, to sound superior :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: turned off the limits, as in... bandwidth limit or speed limit?
<nikkia> 'erm, yeah, we get 1Tb/s, we so better than you!!'
<buz> switzerland?
<nikkia> apokryphos: speed limit, there was no bandwidth limit
<buz> i pay 50? for 2mbit
<buz> i dont call that cheap
<apokryphos> Perhaps. Got a friend in Canada who insists he downloads faster than he can transfer because he has a fibre-something backbone connection in his appartments
<apokryphos> nikkia: woah, how did they manage that, and what kinda speeds were you getting?
<apokryphos> Router I have now only handles 8megabit, so I guess limitless speed wouldn't do too much
<nikkia> apokryphos: before the turn-off, 768kbps
<nikkia> after, 3.5Mbs
<apokryphos> Only thing I wish is for upload speed to be better
<apokryphos> pathetic 0.4megabit now
<nikkia> then 3 months later, they turned the liimts back on,  and left everyone  at 2.5Mbps
<buz> mhh same here
<apokryphos> they don't want any servers being run :P
<nikkia> when the limits were off, upload was 1Mbps
<apokryphos> nice
<buz> its one way to curb bittorrent use
<nikkia> when they came  backon, 800kbps
<buz> not too shabby either
<nikkia> it was weird going from 768/128 to 3.5/1 overnight
<apokryphos> I bet making it limitless originally brought a lot of customers
<supernix> anyone here use evolution for their email client ?
<nikkia> i literally noticed things were going too fast, so looked at the modem's config
<buz> no
<aseigo> supernix: kontact here
<buz> i was quite surprised when the bumped 600 to 2000 here about 1,5 years ago as well
<nikkia> apokryphos: thing is, the limits being  offwasn't official
<apokryphos> Was it an actual accident, or a purposeful unanounced type of decision?
<nikkia> i  waspetrified of turning off the modem and losing the h/s connection for 2 months
<supernix> aseigo: I see but that is Kmail which I am still curious how well it works I have tried it on occassions
<apokryphos> supernix: it's very good
<nikkia> then they announced that they were upgrgadin eevryone to 2M/800k in a month's time
<aseigo> supernix: what are you using it with? pop3? imap? a groupware server?
<supernix> I am still trying to figure out how to get the spam filtering working 100%
<aseigo> supernix: what issues did you have in the past?
<supernix> POP3
<supernix> You mean with Kmail aseigo ?
* aseigo thinks spam filtering belongs on the server, but.. =)
<supernix> My server does have spamassasin on it
<aseigo> yeah, the annoying thing with client-side spam filtering and kmail is that it is blocking (so evertime spamd looks over a mail the UI freezes for that period of time)
<aseigo> oh.. then what's the problem? =) 
<aseigo> just filter on the spam header it inserts and voila
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you think all other BB companies in UK are gonna start with highger download speeds now? I notice ukonline offer 8megabit now, too
<supernix> But that only marks all the spam it detects as SPAM in the title
<nikkia> apokryphos: ukonline were first, technically
<aseigo> no no.. the actual spam value header it inserts
<apokryphos> oh
<nikkia> apokryphos: but i dunno, until the non-LLU companies move beyond 2Mbps i don't think so
<supernix> I like it filtered on my side that way I can control things better
<nikkia> UKOL  and BD are both LLU
<apokryphos> nikkia: an article I read in the Metro suggested that the high prices in the UK for low speeds was down to BT somehow
<nikkia> apokryphos: they are
<supernix> But buddy let me tell you if you tell it to scan your mail box and apply the spam filter it freezes that sucker up for a while
<apokryphos> nikkia: LLU? 
<aseigo> supernix: so, for instance, filter on X-Spam-Flag
<aseigo> supernix: and drop it all into your spam folder =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: Line something unbundling
<aseigo> supernix: and what exactly do you "control better" with having spamd local?
<nikkia> apokryphos: too mve to UKOL or BD, they have to physically disconnect your line from BT's switch, and plug it into their own
<apokryphos> nikkia: is it likely that BT are gonna let down the floodgates soon then?
<nikkia> apokryphos: ie, BT is completely out of the picture
<aseigo> supernix: to me that's just a work around for when you don't have it on the server
<supernix> I can setup who it never filters and what to look for
<supernix> true
<apokryphos> nikkia: you can still keep your line and be with BD though...
<supernix> They only have cpanel access to spamassasin
<supernix> So I wonder about if it gives me all the options
<nikkia> apokryphos: BD and UKOL have their own switches installed at the exchanges they cover, so BT has to go in, unplug your line from  the switch front end, and plug it into BD/UKOLs
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, you can't, you can have BD install a new line, and keep the BT one seperate, but the BD line is still unbundled from BT
<nikkia> apokryphos: part  ofthe problem is, BT's switches are not physically capable of 8Mbps in 99%  ofthe exchanges
<nikkia> BT are installing new DSLAMs tho
<nikkia> they claim they'll have 100% coverage of current DSL coverage by march next year
<apokryphos> nikkia: you're right, you can't; not sure why I thought that..
<apokryphos> We'll wait and see what they're like with their targets :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: prob beceaus it was different when BD were only offering 2Mbps
<nikkia> they were offering LLU and non-LLU service then
<apokryphos> oh
<TestMAD> thats crazy loookin..just saw screenshots of the enlightenment live cd
<nikkia> non-LLU cost more, of course, because of BT
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> They upgraded all their normal bb users lately didn't they?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the change happened early this year, when BT were told to unbundle 'or else' by ofcom
<apokryphos> Trying to keep 'em in. Most BT broadband users I've seen seem to stick with because of "bundle" packages
<apokryphos> hah. Go ofcom
* nikkia takes a minute's break from LFS'ing
<supernix> what is a dangling symlink
<supernix> ?
<nikkia> supernix: a symlink that points to a non-existant file
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> how can I remove the dead links ?
<apokryphos> supernix: rm them like any other file
<ray_> su test
<ray_> sup test
<TestMAD> not much
<ray_> u get everything working
<TestMAD> just sitting her with my son..buggin me to play sonic heros
<TestMAD> this is y he needs his own pc
<TestMAD> bu i need a mobo and cpu for him
<ray_> how old is your son?
<TestMAD> i got the ram..and gfx card.
<ray_> cool
<TestMAD> 6
<supernix> man that sucks I bet there was at least 12 links
<TestMAD> how do i get the xparent windows?
<apokryphos> composite
<apokryphos> !composite
<ubotu> methinks composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<TestMAD> or should i just wait for kde 3.5?
<apokryphos> TestMAD: transparent windows is an X.org thing, and KDE 3.4 already has options which allow you to configure it from kcontrol
<TestMAD> really?
<ray_> TestMAD, what are xparent windows?
<TestMAD> transparent
<apokryphos> Transparent, I presume :|
<TestMAD> kcontrol only lets you use xparent popups
<TestMAD> and dialog menus
<TestMAD> not the actuall app window
<apokryphos> No, that's incorrect. It gives you reasonably extensive options for active/inactive etc. windows
<apokryphos> kcontrol -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> Translucency
<ch> hola borre un archivo por consola y no se como recuperarlo alguine me puede ayudar porfavor
* apokryphos guesses at Spanish
<apokryphos> Ch: #kubuntu-es
<supernix> Yes that is spanish
<supernix> something about an archive for console
<TestMAD> motherboards are cheap..but cpu's arent..even old socketA
<ch> apokryphos: sorry ,I it can write in ingles
<apokryphos> ch: that's ok. Join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<ch> I did not realize that was in ingles
<ch> apokryphos: I did not realize that was in ingles
<apokryphos> oh ok, no problem. Thought you said you couldn't write in English, for a second. 
<_arte> re
<buz> is there any way to have akregator in a side pane in konqueror? like sage in firefox...
<nikkia> the excitement of building gcc 1000 times is killing me :P
<buz> is there a version of the taskbar run applet that can do tab completion of paths? (not only such it already knows about)
<Mose`> ppl, why can't i move created panel - dock application bar? it's in the right of my dektop, but i can't move it to top
<aseigo> Mose`: either move it using the panel config dialog or grab it by the hide arrow
<Mose`> hrr, my all panel crashed..
<sksjda> hi
<Mose`> how can i restart my panel without restarting?
<Mose`> *restarting pc..
<sksjda> click on 
<sksjda> ok
<sksjda> he quit .. 
<sksjda> i have proplem setting the DNS and i have static config not dhcp
<sksjda> so i try to set it and dosn't work . any help
<The_Vox> apokryphos: here goes nothing...if I destroy my computer it'll be your fault :P
<apokryphos> The_Vox: I think you'll be hard-pressed to destroy your computer just by compiling amaroK ;-)
<Firetech> why does kubuntu use automake 1.4 by default?
<The_Vox> apokryphos: one never knows, one never knows :)
<apokryphos> Firetech: good question, and I have no idea.
<sksjda> i have proplem .. i v'e setting the network and i can ping router and other computers but can't access to internet . 
<Firetech> is there anything wrong in changing it (using update-alternatives) to 1.6? (KDE requires 1.6)
<apokryphos> Nope.
<sksjda> any ideas ?
<apokryphos> I just removed automake1.4 myself, though.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i have 2 dvd drives...one is a dvd-rom/cd-rom...the other is a dvd/cd writer-reader
<The_Vox> I have every automake version installed and let the compilation use whichever one it wants :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i cant get mplayer to use my second :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any help?
<apokryphos> The_Vox: sometimes it'll still not detect the 1.6 if 1.4 is default, though
<jpowers> I ran into that problem just yesterday compiling kopete
<mchonis> Hi all..
<jpowers> you can force it using environment variable WANT_AUTOMAKE=/usr/bin/automake-1.6 or something like that.
<jpowers> I think that's what I did.
<The_Vox> apokryphos: that's when you use update-alternatives to make it behave :)
* apokryphos has never used it :|
<mchonis> I got an external USB hard-drive that I usually use with my windows machines.. but in Linux it seems to be read-only.. how can I make it so I can write files to it
<The_Vox> apokryphos: or do what jpowers said...tho I think it's USE_AUTOMAKE and not WANT_AUTOMAKE....but it's been a long time since I've used that method
<apokryphos> jpowers, The_Vox: ok, cool.
<PurpleBlu> I went to download a file with Bit Torrent and its download as a ASP is this correct?
<PurpleBlu> on the website it shows as a ISo file that is a RAR
<PurpleBlu> but when I download with Linux, its downloading as a ASP file
<apokryphos> PurpleBlu: what application you using?
<The_Vox> apokryphos: what's the Dynamic Mode?
<apokryphos> The_Vox: the modes are different ways for it to play music
<apokryphos> dynamic mode, as I recall, does some crazy things and removes/adds things to the playlist depending on genre etc
<The_Vox> ah! ok, it's what the 1.2 version used to call...uhm...recommended? or something like that
<apokryphos> no idea, perhaps; normal mode is good for me
<apokryphos> or Shuffled sometimes
<Mose`> what is fluxbox?
<The_Vox> apokryphos: I randomize my playlist....otherwise I wouldn't listen to 90% of my music ever :)
<The_Vox> Mose`: very extremely lightweight windowmanager.
<Mose`> thnx
<TestMAD> Mose`: you can also try enlightenment
* apokryphos is out now: work.
<Mose`> that's to windowmanager?
<Mose`> *too
<TestMAD> yea..and they actually have a distro too..debian based
<TestMAD> i think..
<Mose`> i've installed fluxbox using apt-get but i can't find it where it installed..
<basti_> hi guys
<basti_> problem:
<basti_> i'm installing kubuntu on an old pc. everything went fine. Now the monitor can't display the graphics mode i selected
<basti_> (my fault, I know)
<basti_> i can ctl-alt-bkspc, but then X comes up again
<basti_> i can login as user under a textmode console, but that doesnt help any, too
<basti_> what can i do, besides connecting to another monitor?
<TestMAD> config xorg
<basti_> where and how?
<basti_> just type it as normal user?
<TestMAD> i dont remember ..hold on..
<basti_> thanks for the help.
<TestMAD> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<basti_> and how do i do, without a root password, which i dont have yet?
<TestMAD> umm...root pass is the user pass
<basti_> oh
<basti_> thanks
<basti_> important information! :)
<basti_> brb, configuring stuff
<Mose`> what are X includes? where can i get them?
<aseigo> the header files used when building the x server...
<aseigo> you need to install the -dev package for x
<Mose`> with apt-get?
<The_Vox> yes
<Mose`> sudo apt-get install -dev package for x?
<The_Vox> x-dev
<The_Vox> I think
<aseigo> xlibs-dev
<aseigo> erm. wait.. that's old debian
<aseigo> libx11-dev
<Mose`> thnx The_Vox and thnx aseigo for help, it was usefull :}
<aseigo> np
<aurelio> hola
<aurelio> soy nuevo en sto; me gustara haceros una pregunta.
<Riddell> aurelio: /join #kubuntu-es
<aurelio> thx
<basti_> so is the root password "linked" to the "primary" user's password? Will the two always be the same? Or are they just set equal on startup?
<aseigo> neither
<aseigo> there is no root passowrd
<aseigo> er, password
<basti_> ooo.
<aseigo> but the first user is added to the admin group which is given priveleges via sudo to run any command
<basti_> this is a nice idea.
<aseigo> you can add and remove subsequent users from that admin group as well
* basti_ nods
* basti_ is linux experienced, but not ubuntu
<aseigo> i think so .. means you don't have to manage the root account so much
<basti_> u huh
<basti_> and that the group feature actually serves a useful purpose :)
<blueyed> cheers.
<Minuo> I'm having a problem with my KDE kioslaves functions - specifically I can't quite figure out kubuntu's funky udev configuration (I've only done it on Gentoo before) and I need my USB HD  to always mount with kioslave to the same thing for amarok
<Minuo> and also my 8 in 1 disk reader stopped shoping up in kioslaves
<pavilionubuntu> hi!!
<pavilionubuntu> hi, i have a big problem.... i need ubuntu in my new notebook HP Pavilion6062 (amd 64bits), when im starting install ubuntu (original cd, 64bits), after the menu, screen is down and the system stoped. i think that is the resolution, can i change this? what can i do?!!!! THXXXX 
<TestMAD> what can i use to capture the screen? in like a movie format or soething.
<pavilionubuntu> hallo
<pavilionubuntu> hi
<pavilionubuntu> chao
<pavilionubuntu> salu
<pavilionubuntu> salut
<pavilionubuntu> hola...
<basti_> hmm
<TestMAD> theres an ubuntu for hp laptops
<basti_> pavilionubuntu: tried ctl-alt-Fx to switch to another virtual console?
<basti_> might take more keys, depending on your laptop's keyboard
<pavilionubuntu> mmm
<basti_> TestMAD: do you *need* actual video?
<pavilionubuntu> wait
<TestMAD> yea..actual videa
<basti_> TestMAD: i dont know of a way to do that.
<TestMAD> hmm.
<pavilionubuntu> this is before the menu
<pavilionubuntu> :S
<pavilionubuntu> not after
<basti_> ohh
<basti_> then its the framebuffer.
<TestMAD> pavilionubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/
<basti_> there's a switch to the framebuffer mode
<basti_> maybe you should try TestMAD's special hp laptop distro
<basti_> i wouldnt know how to disable the fb switch easily
<pavilionubuntu> :S
<TestMAD> oh..
<TestMAD> to disable frame buffer in ubunto..
<TestMAD> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TestMAD> theres an option there to use fram buffer or not
<basti_> not under X
<basti_> the console framebuffer
<TestMAD> anyone here used xvifcap?
<TestMAD> xvidcap
<Mose`> what are best video codecs for kubuntu?
<supernix> anyone know what the deal is with the version of synaptic it is some real funky long version string
#kubuntu 2005-07-28
<Riggzy_Linux> Trying to compile an app (Wired), says it cand find gtk-config... and neither can I ;-)
<m3_> Hello
<m3_> does Kubuntu supports Windows Fat32 externall HDD?
<m3_> cause I watned to burn some files to a DVD
<Riggzy_Linux> yep
<m3_> okay, I just plug it in?
<Riggzy_Linux> should be able to
<m3_> okay, plugged in
<Riggzy_Linux> or plug it in before you start up if that dosent work
<m3_> this wont ruin my files?
<m3_> how do I know if its there?
<Riggzy_Linux> not to my knowledge ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> look on your desktop
<Riggzy_Linux> anything there?~
<m3_> nothing pop up on desktop
<Riggzy_Linux> ok... *ponders*
<Riggzy_Linux> at the bottom, click the System button, and click Storage Media
<Riggzy_Linux> see if its there
<testmad> problem
<m3_> KDE crash Handler
<testmad> i turned on transparency..and man..talk about slooooow down..
<Riggzy_Linux> m3_ ouch lol
<m3_> damnit
<m3_> what now?
<Riggzy_Linux> testmad, it isnt oficially supported yet
<testmad> y is it so slow for having a 6600gt?
<Riggzy_Linux> m3_ try it again
<m3_> okay
<m3_> worked
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<m3_> looking...
<testmad> Riggzy_Linux: any suggestions then?
<Riggzy_Linux> testmad - no, unfortunately
<m3_> 2 unmounted HDDs
<Riggzy_Linux> m3, have a look at them
<testmad> isnt there an external program i could use to do this?
<Riggzy_Linux> testmad, I dunno heh
<testmad> cus i know theres compmanager
<m3_> click on one, it says could not mount this device.  Both said that
<testmad> or what ever its named.
<Riggzy_Linux> m3_, go into a terminal and type in   dmesg
<Riggzy_Linux> infact, unplug and plug in the harddrive and type       dmesg
<Riggzy_Linux> then paste the last 10 or so lines at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ and submit it
<Riggzy_Linux> and give me the link
<m3_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/318829
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm... dunno whats going on there
<Riggzy_Linux> anyone else know?
<m3_> I unplug HDD and says same thing at bottom
<m3_> is it a problem with my USB card?
<Riggzy_Linux> probably not
<m3_> how do I figure out whats problem
<Riggzy_Linux> I don't really know... I'm fairly new to Kubuntu, recently got my iPod working as a harddrive, but all I needed to do was plug it in and start up
<freedumbfries> hi i have question regarding Grub and adding winxp to the boot menu, if (hd0,0) is /dev/hda1 but winxp is on another partition such as hda2, hda3, or 4, how do I change it would it be /dev/hda2 = (hd0,1) for example?
<m3_> humm
<Riggzy_Linux> yep freedumbfries, just change that second number to change the partition
<m3_> weird found it now
* seth_k dances
<m3_> turned power off
<freedumbfries> Riggzy_Linux it is that simple?
<Riggzy_Linux> hehe m3
<m3_> back on, Iomager USB showd up
* seth_k just picked up a Dell 2005FPW for $250
<Riggzy_Linux> seth_k niiice
<freedumbfries> Riggzy_Linux my friend, i thank you for your helpful kindness
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<Riggzy_Linux> no probs ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> Anyway, my Q... I'm trying to compile a program (Wired), and when I configure it it keeps saying it cant find gtk-config
<m3_> does Kubuntu have ISO burning software like Nero?
<seth_k> m3_, definitely! k3b is just like Nero
<m3_> seth_k ohh sweet!
<freedumbfries> what is niiice
<Riggzy_Linux> It is, ya kno! lol... made a CD this morning
<freedumbfries> is that a program?
<seth_k> Riggzy_Linux, you're missing a -dev package, but I'm looking to see what its name is
<Riggzy_Linux> freedumbfries, seth picked up a Dell for $250
<m3_> 1 more quetion, if Linux can now read my external Fat32 HDD, can I network it (share the device) witha Windows Machine?
<seth_k> not just any dell LCD
<freedumbfries> a Dell, is that contagious?
<seth_k> a sweet action 20 inch widescreen LCD
<Riggzy_Linux> seth, on a load of forum topics for this it says to get gnome-core-devel, but thats like 50 packages lol
<freedumbfries> I have a widescreen buttocks
<seth_k> Riggzy_Linux, you'll probably have to :P
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<freedumbfries> comes from eating American food
<freedumbfries> the statue of liberty should be updated to appear as a fat walrus
<freedumbfries> and holding a hamburger
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
* Riggzy_Linux sits back and relaxes in to the wee hours of the morning while he waits for 86mb of stuff download from aptget
<m3_> can I share my externall HDD with a Windows machine?
<Riggzy_Linux> ohh it came off the CD... that was quick lol
<Riggzy_Linux> m3_ - yep, you have to do a few things first
<Riggzy_Linux> first... go into a console and type: sudo apt-get install samba
<Riggzy_Linux> type in your password and it'll download SAMBA, which is what Linux uses to network with Windows machines
<m3_> Riggzy_Linux cause If I could do that.  That would fix my Windows USB 1.1 problem.  Then I could read and write files from Windows across the network to my Linux USB 2.0 box.
<Riggzy_Linux> when its downlaoded tell me, and I'll tell you what to do next
<Riggzy_Linux> (I'll need the rest of yas to verify my instructions though lol)
<Riggzy_Linux> seth  - yep, that dev package fixed it
<m3_> think its asking me to put my UBuntu disk back in
<Riggzy_Linux> yep lol
<Riggzy_Linux> saves downloading
<m3_> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<m3_>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<m3_> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<m3_> normal?
<Riggzy_Linux> yep
<Riggzy_Linux> just had to do it here
<testmad> ok..got the speed up to par.
<Riggzy_Linux> testmad - what did you do?
<testmad> turned on render accell
<testmad> and allowglx
<Riggzy_Linux> woo
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<m3_> If this works, I am going to tell all my friends by the thousands to swtch to Linux
<testmad> but..it locked up when trying to mount my dvdrom
<Riggzy_Linux> hehe m3_
<Riggzy_Linux> make them a few copies of LiveCD/Install DVDs to save them waiting weeks for it to download
<testmad> so i dunno if they go hand in hand or not..but im going to set everything back to defaults..and then try a reboot
<fagr> why can not i just use ssh to log in to other linux distro on another pc on my network?
<m3_> Riggzy_Linux, I think its done
<fagr> i have the firewall disabled on both machines and still am getting connection refused
<Riggzy_Linux> alright m3_, is it back to a prompt
<m3_> yup
<Riggzy_Linux> alrighty
<Riggzy_Linux> click the K, click Control Center
<m3_> there
<Riggzy_Linux> then go to Internet & Network > Samba
<Riggzy_Linux> and click the Administrator Mode button at the bottom
<Riggzy_Linux> Once thats done (and you can edit the fields), set up your network details
<Riggzy_Linux> you only need to change the Server Identification bit really
<m3_> k, asked me for password
<Riggzy_Linux> yeah
<Riggzy_Linux> type in your pass
<m3_> humm
<m3_> did ntohing
<m3_> doing it again
<m3_> Samba, red outline, Loading...
<Riggzy_Linux> lol as lnog as you can edit the fields,,
<m3_> nothing
<Riggzy_Linux> can you edit the text fields?
<m3_> nope
<m3_> just at loading screen
<Riggzy_Linux> let it load... lol
<m3_> wonder if its having issues
<m3_> is there a Task Manger like windows
<m3_> to see if process is frozen
<m3_> or duplicate?
<Riggzy_Linux> not really... not a GUI one anyway ;-)
<Riggzy_Linux> just close it and try again
<Riggzy_Linux> dunno why its crashing on you
<m3_> found SYstem Monitor
<m3_> looking in tha
<Riggzy_Linux> just close the control center, and open it again - should work fine
<m3_> k
<m3_> restarting for 4th time
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<m3_> just loading screen
<m3_> its not prompting me for password
<Riggzy_Linux> weird
<Riggzy_Linux> look in the taskbar for a window called Run as root
<m3_> what is my taskbar
<Riggzy_Linux> hehe the bit at the bottom of the screen
<Riggzy_Linux> with the name of all the windows
<Riggzy_Linux> and the K menu
<m3_> I thought that was called Panel
<Riggzy_Linux> I was putting it in Windows terms heh
<m3_> I have in Panel, Kmenu, System, Konquere, Terminal, Desktop Acces, PManager,  then like 4 desktops screens, Trash can
<Riggzy_Linux> dont you see a list of all the windows?
<Riggzy_Linux> like Konversation?
<m3_> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=7/19719392447.jpg&s=x2
<m3_> maybe I have to restart this like Windows for samba to work?
<Riggzy_Linux> maybe, but I didnt have to
<m3_> shoud log out session, or restart comp?
<m3_> okay restarting
<m3_> brb
<PurpleBlu> still not working
<PurpleBlu> just sitting at Samba screen,   Loading....
<PurpleBlu> is there any reason why my Samba is just sitting at the Loading screen?
<PurpleBlu> Do I need a Root User to do Samba Adminstrative mode?
<PurpleBlu> is thats why it wont load
<PurpleBlu> ?
<ep> A command to view the current screen resolution?
<ep> How can I check my screen resolution?
<gdh> ep: xdpyinfo | grep dim
<gdh> yes we heard you the first time
<blueyed> ubuntu is great, kubuntu is greater :P
<loveUlongtime> i just picked my ear and my finger is coated in earboogars and it smells good
<stef> hello all 
<stef> I have a problem with the KDE control center
<gdh> administrator mode?
<gdh> goes back to the 'root' of the category?
<stef> yes
<stef> is there asolution for it?
<gdh> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> enable the line for 'hoary-updates'
<gdh> apt-get update
<gdh> apt-get dist-upgrade
<gdh> with sudo, etc.
<gdh> will likely need you to log out + in afterwards
<gdh> and on that note, am off to bed
<gdh> nna
<stef> this dont work for me after I done what gdh said the dist-upgrade will erase 86 packages 
<boga> any one got kgamma working in kubuntu?
<sproingie> kgamma brings up a very uninteresting blank control panel for me
<_StiloMan_> como pido una lista de kanales con el konversation?
<stabfacekill> could someone please tell me how to create a second destop menu?
<stabfacekill> anyone?
<stabfacekill> could someone please tell me how to create a second destop task bar?
<stabfacekill> anyone breathing?
* seth_k isn't breathing, but is still slightly warm
<stabfacekill> I would like to make a second panel and I can't figure it out
<shane_reid> i just installed kubuntu for the first time and kcontrol is broken
<seth_k> right click panel > add to panel > panel > panel
<shane_reid> if i try to use admin mode on any tab, it does not work and sends me back to the main kcontrol home screen
<seth_k> shane_reid, upgrade to KDE 3.4.1
<seth_k> see /topic for the link to instructions
<stabfacekill> wow
<shane_reid> seth_k: i cant.. my network wont work
<stabfacekill> that was almost too easy
<stabfacekill> ....the logic
<shane_reid> i got my broadcom wlan0  driver working, and can get to my router but not the real internet
<seth_k> shane_reid, then you will need to fix that before kcontrol
<shane_reid> yes indeed ;-)
<shane_reid> can anyone assist with that?
<seth_k> what does ifconfig say?
<shane_reid> it gives me an ip address on the wlan0 device
<shane_reid> abd a bcast address and a mask
<testmad> beware of setting transparency in kde 3.4.1..
<testmad> it ate my xorg.conf.
<testmad> and cuase mounting to be messed up
<shane_reid> I can't for the life of me figure this out
<shane_reid> i've read nearly every doc I can online and in ubuntu forums
<Jeezis> anyone got a belkin f5d6020 ver. 2 pcmcia wireless card to work?
<Jeezis> i think i have an irq issue
<seth_k> shane_reid, as that is not a Kubuntu-specific problem, I'd try #ubuntu
<seth_k> you too, Jeezis 
<Jeezis> ok, no problem
<testmad> y is kaffiene so slow to react?
<testmad> who here is into themes?
<pax> testmad:  what do you mean by 'beware of setting transparency in 3.4.1'?
<testmad> well..when i used it, i had many issues
<testmad> after editing my xorg.conf to allow renderaccel and composite...
<testmad> i rebooted to find that it ran smoother but my DPI was off..so i went and added a desktopsize dpi setting
<testmad> then rebooted..and it couldntfind 2 mounted drives..and it dropped me into comsole.
<testmad> it said that the line after the composite entry was invalid..but there was nothing there
<pax> transparency of what? 
<testmad> so i opened it in console..and just saved it..aand rebotted..it werked on that part..but 2 drives still werent mounted
<testmad> then i edited the fstab in console..and just saved and it was all werkin normal again..
<testmad> its like it just trashed the files or somethin..i dunno
<pax> you don't need to edit xorg to have transparency with apps that supports it?
<testmad> umm..i had to add renderaccel to vid card device to speed it up..cus it was slower that snails after i turned on transparency.
<testmad> and i also added the option composite enables to the end of the list in an extensions section
<pax> your turned on transparency for what? konsole, kicker, xchat..?
<testmad> windows
<pax> eh?
<testmad> control center>desktop>window behavior
<testmad> and then translucency tab
<testmad> and i also had to reinstall w32 codecs as well
<testmad> after i got desktop back to normal
<testmad> i dunno what happened.
<pax> oh, why don't you use a theme with transparent window decoration? 
<testmad> havent found anythemes i like
<pax> you don't have to go thru all that just to have some eyecandy window decoration, hold on, let me find you one
<pax> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969
<testmad> im a letstep themer and sofar im not that impressed with the kde themes ive seen
<pax> I used this theme before and it's great, give it a shot :)
<testmad> ehh..squares...
<testmad> im more into rounded corners
<testmad> if i wanted squares i wwould have just used ubuntu..and not kubuntu
<pax> you can have rounded corners with this theme :)
<testmad> even with the +-x buttons?
<testmad> (min, max,close)
<testmad> im really picky..
<testmad> sorry
<pax> yes, you can round all corners 
<testmad> how?
<pax> install it and check the settings, it has some options
<pax> check the second picture, it shows rounded corners
<pax> you can make control the size of the frame as well
<pax> <s>make</s>
<testmad> i need to learn some KDE theming...bring some of my LS experiance to the table
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying this to compile a module: make KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686-smp
<BROKEN_LADDER> is this not correct?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is anyone awake?
<_shawn_> what ladd4r?
<ladd4r> i need to change my kernel in grub
<ladd4r> how do i do that?
<ladd4r> i see several options listed..i need to run the one that is not smp
<_shawn_> ummm I dponno so far I've only done so with lilo I'm new to grub
<_shawn_> so what you want to do is you just upgraded your kernel and you want to boot to that?
<ladd4r> i want to "downgrade"
<ladd4r> i want to boot the non-smp kernel
<_shawn_> ok
<_shawn_> ummm search onm google usaully I'd try to help but I'm too tired to function
<ME_Here> hey guys anyone downloaded QT4 here?
<mikec> morning all i am running kubuntu. any ideas why i can't get apt-get to install anything
<TestMAD> its quiet in here tonite
<stibby> yes
<TestMAD> everyones out partying
<TestMAD> too bad i dont have a life
<stibby> really?
<TestMAD> heh
<stibby> neither do I
<TestMAD> tomorrow im gonna bust out my 3ds
<TestMAD> gonna start on a kde theme
<stibby> cool
<TestMAD> im gonna try for ice lookin window borders
<stibby> what tool do you use?
<TestMAD> 3ds
<TestMAD> i dual boot linux and xp
<TestMAD> i have no use for linux gfx apps
<stibby> got an URL?
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> 3ds is retail..
<stibby> I think it'd be fun to learn Blender and GIMP
<TestMAD> im too used to the way photoshop is to change my ways
<TestMAD> GIMP is a good free tool..but its no match for PS
<supernix> anyone know much about how dhcp works ?
<TestMAD> i dont
<stibby> did you google it?
<supernix> would the debian docs shed light on it?
<TestMAD> i dunno
<TestMAD> http://www.dhcp-handbook.com/dhcp_faq.html
<hettar> Is there any way to stop kaffine from consuming 100% of the CPU every time you close it ?
<TestMAD> yes
<TestMAD> hold on..someone made a fix for it
<TestMAD> lemme get you a link
<hettar> Cool thanks
<TestMAD> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27670&highlight=kaffiene
<hettar> Thankyou. It was starting to annoy me quite a bit :-)
<TestMAD> np
<TestMAD> i hated it too
<supernix> ty TestMAD 
<TestMAD> np
<TestMAD> who would of thought..only using kubuntu for a week and im already givin back..
<TestMAD> heh
<doctor_salvia> wow guys tonight is nice... kicken back after my days work and smoking my ever so great concocyion of pipe tobacco and salvia.
<TestMAD> hmm
<TestMAD> i used to have a pipe
<TestMAD> long time ago
<supernix> ok I think I figured it out
<supernix> if you want to use a localhost dns server you have to edit dhcpd.conf and uncomment the line about prepend domain-name-server 127.0.0.1;
<supernix> if you don't do that it will overwrite your changes to resolve.conf
<akrus> hello
<akrus> how to enable root login under kdm?
<supernix> why do you need to enable root login ?
* akrus is away: 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> usually once i install the Nvidia driver i get a refesh rate of 80Hz....but i'm stuck on 60Hz...wot can i do?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is tere a guide to install nvidia driver?
<TestMAD> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <body>sudo nvidia-glx-config enable</body>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> TestMAD: when i did "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i got an error msg that xorg.conf had been modified so i needed to edit it manually
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i had edited xorg.conf....setting driver to "vesa" because i couldnt boot up
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now i set it to "nvidia"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i overrid refresh rates of my monitor...its doing 60Hz max...but i know it can go up to 80hz!!
<pax> ubotu show LuNaTiK^GuY resolution
<ubotu> pax: I give up, what is it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pax> got it wrong I guess
<pax> ubotu: tell pax about resolution
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the repositories wiki isnt good for KDE
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i add EVERYTHING?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Univers/Multiverse/backports?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !mounting
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: I give up, what is it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !alsa
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: Are you smoking crack?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i configure alsa lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this bot is funny ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is it alsaconf from console?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i add a new theme to kopete
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm, trying to compile an app but it says I need qt-devel-tools installed - anyone know where I can get it?
<jpatrick> kynatic.
<Riggzy_Linux> aint on there
<hussam> Riggzy_Linux:  its qt3-dev-tools
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Where is Xscrrensaver?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want the matrix one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !Xscreensaver
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: Are you smoking crack?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !screensaver
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: Wish i knew
* wincide is away: Away at the moment
<nikkia> !xlock
<ubotu> nikkia: I give up, what is it?
<nikkia> !info xlock
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: its there...
<nikkia> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nikkia
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where is it?
<nikkia> ubotu is just plain wrong *shrug*
<ubotu> nikkia: I give up, what is it?
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: its called 'xscreensaver'...
<nikkia> Package: xscreensaver
<nikkia> Priority: optional
<nikkia> Section: x11
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i have no idea 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where am i supposed to look for it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> No idea, LuNaTiK^GuY
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in the screensavers i have there is no such thing
<_andreas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21232 High frequency noise using kernel 2.6.10 - Can anyone help? When ACPI=OFF then the noise is gone, if ACPI=ON then acpi functions work, but the noise drives you crazy.
<_andreas> maybe some of you have some experiences with that, me as a newbie only beeing able to use the most easy linux = ubuntu..:
<_andreas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21232 High frequency noise using kernel 2.6.10 - Can anyone help? When ACPI=OFF then the noise is gone, if ACPI=ON then acpi functions work, but the noise drives you crazy.
<jago> has any one tried to use the lexmark developers pack?
<Verwilst> the kubuntu site is pretty sucky :(
* dArtagnan is away: Away at the moment
* dArtagnan is away: Away at the moment
<_StarScream> my kdm is still b0rked in breezy...is this still the case for everyone or is it just me?
* dArtagnan is back.
<_StiloMan_> Buenas a todos
<_StiloMan_> alguien q sepa una buena pagina para conoceer todos los entresijos de mi kubuntu horay?
<lopo_ch> hi
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<apokryphos> nikkia: hey. This is definitely the latest I've woken up in... ages.
<apokryphos> Repetitive night-shifts are intensive 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: how are you today? :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: about 2 hours after talking to you about bulldog yesterday, my order switched to 'installing...  your line will be connected on 29/7/2005'
<apokryphos> add 7 days to that, and you'll be alright
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i install new themes from the control centre?
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh, we'll see
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: what themes? Styles?
<nikkia> apokryphos: just hope they remember to send me the modem :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> just point the package to it?
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh, you applied for it? Bad thing about us is that we got them just before they made their prices cheap, heh
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: nope; you will need to compile from source
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't have any modem anyway, so i needed one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in gnome i could just point the package
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was more expensive than  itcould have been, but still
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: is it a router they give?
<nikkia> apokryphos: by default, you get a usb modem for free, for 50 you can have a ethernet modem, for 75 or something, you can have a router
<taiga> hello
<nikkia> i have a router, but no DSL modem, so i went with the ethernet modem
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: you can do that for icons etc, not styles though. I think they're going to integrate khotnewstuff soon, which means you'll be able to download and install from kcontrol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh good ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and wot about Theme Manager?
<apokryphos> nikkia: what! We never got no free modem
<apokryphos> nikkia: we just wished we discovered routers earlier, can't not have one in a house with 6 comps.
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: what about it?
<nikkia> heh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can i install by pointing the package?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i need a new router, tbh anyway
<nikkia> apokryphos: my linksys wlan+router is needing a reboot every 4-5 hours :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: my one is dodgy; but 99% ok. 
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: install what, though? Theme manager handles several things
<apokryphos> nikkia: eek
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lets say i downloaded a whole theme from kde-look.org
<LuNaTiK^GuY> will the theme manager install it that way?
<apokryphos> nikkia: not as bad as normal modem, as I recall; NTL would disconnect us every 2 hours
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm stiill bulding LFS so bear with my terrible 'typing' and slowness :P
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: oh, don't actually know how that works. I haven't used it; check the howtos on kdelook.org
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, no worries. How's that going?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> okies 10x
<nikkia> apokryphos: getting near the end
<nikkia> and my fine typing there means that readline must have finished building
<apokryphos> nikkia: near the end of the beginning :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, near the end of the LFS bit
<nikkia> building Xorg and KDE will be a long job, but not much hassle
<apokryphos> building KDE was a lot quicker than I used to think. Can't wait to see how long it'll take on my new comp
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm in two minds how far to go with vmware before tar'ing the fs and copying it onto my (current kubuntu) system
<LuNaTiK^GuY> amarok is soooo coool :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i like ;)
<taiga> little question regarding breezy: is it safe upgrading from 5.04? I'm not quite sure how complete the gcc resp. g++ transition is. Seems to be complete for KDE but how about other c++ apps? any major annoyances preventing someone using it on production systems? :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I know so little about vmware it would be embarrasing for me to comment :|
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: sure is; new versions got a lot more cool features, too. taiga: it's not safe, no.
<buz> no its not safe
<buz> it's not stable at all
<taiga> ah, I see.
<buz> if you dont want to develop on it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont mind missing some features for safety :)
<buz> wait until the release candidate, at least
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm not a guru...i better wait ;)
<taiga> what are the major quirks?
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: wasn't really saying it to make you upgrade ;-). Just to let you know... there's other good stuff in store
<apokryphos> taiga: X being broken
<taiga> oh..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos: sure ;)
<nikkia> ok, thats quite weird
<nikkia> apokryphos: my keyboard's batteries just died mid-writing vimrc for my LFS...
<taiga> apokryphos: okey, that's not ideal. ;)
<nikkia> in the process, it send 20 'r's in the middle of 'set background=dark'
<apokryphos> haha. That's the worst thing about these cordless keyboards and mouses
<nikkia> apokryphos: the weird part is, when i put the new batteries in, the first thing the keyboard did, was send all of the keypresses i'd tried before i realised the batteries died
<apokryphos> the charger on the mouse used to be really great but it's been dying out quicker recently
<apokryphos> Sounds like a superkeyboard300xzillion
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i mite try linux on a laptop (once i buy one).....wots better on battery consumption..Linux or Win?
<nikkia> old batteries are recharging now :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can i get specific programs to be seen in their respective virtual desktop?
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, given how much i type, i wouldn't complain too much about hating batteries in cordless keyboards
<LuNaTiK^GuY> coz although i use different desktops.....the KDE bar shows all my proggies :(
<nikkia> they lasted exactly 8 months
<nikkia> (to the day)
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: right-click on panel -> Taskbar -> show windows from all desktops
<apokryphos> nikkia: ours was a lot less than that, but pretty good the first time. It's probably down to the fact that we just have really tacky batteries in it now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos: i'm not getting it
<nikkia> apokryphos: i *only* use high-power NiMh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> do i go in "Configure Panel"
<taiga> bbl. thanks for the hints.
<nikkia> apokryphos: the ones in the keyboard are 2000mAH, the ones in the mouse, 2400mAH
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: heh, missed that step -- yes, you do.
<apokryphos> nikkia: ooOOoo
<apokryphos> heh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos: thanks mate ;)
<apokryphos> we have "powercell" -- "super extra heavy duty"
<nikkia> apokryphos: that probably translates to 1200mAH :P
<apokryphos> love the expletives -- "super extra"
<nikkia> normal (and i use that term loosely, since noone has sold 'normal' AA batteries in a decade) AA are 900mAH
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots more economical on laptop batteries, Linux or Win?
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: depends on what you do :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikkia: example?
<nikkia> wtf runs a laptop on batteries enough to care these days, tho ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i do :)
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: if you use X/KDE then there's not going to be much difference
<nikkia> windows *may* perform better if linux doesn't support your CPU's frequency scaling, which it probably doesn't :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i mite get an AMD Turion
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :S
<nikkia> also, there's the fact that linux support on laptops is never really great, too much proprietary hardware
<nikkia> NOOOooooo
<nikkia> vmware just crashed
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmmmmmmm.......i really would like to keep Linux all around.....use it full-time for a while to get used ot it 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when i sec Volume to maximum...sound is distorted...when i reduce it a little (kmix) its ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any reason y?
<ivan> hi does anybody know where can i find some repository?
<anuljade> wennaaass...
<buz> ?
<_matt__> hello, i have a question about getting splashy to install
<_matt__> or rather, not want to remove itself
<_matt__> it seems to depend on libc6 2.3.2.dsl-21, but the newest one in kynaptic is older than that
<_matt__> anyone know where i could get the 2.3.2.dsl-21 version?
<[Relic] > if I install win and kubuntu on the same HD, when I divide up the disk if I quick format each section with fat32 will the kunbutu installer just format over that w/o problems?
<brk3> [Relic] : yup dont see why not
<[Relic] > just making sure, I know I could use fdisk and just divided it up w/o quickformat
<brk3> why do you need to quickformat each section first at all?
<[Relic] > last time I used the seatools program I think it did the quick lowlevel format
<[Relic] > thinking on the line of #1 linux swap #2 win #3 linux #4 data
<brk3> sure that'd work fine
<silverblade> I wish to use Firefox in Kubuntu, but am unable to install it due to failed dependencies
<silverblade> im assuming i need the GTK libs... how do i get them installed
<brk3> silverblade: open up kynaptic
<silverblade> yup
<brk3> silverblade: and install the gtk2 libs
<silverblade> which section do they come under
<brk3> silverblade: il just check now
<brk3> silverblade: press ctrl+f
<brk3> to bring up the find dialog
<brk3> ya?
<silverblade> yup..
<brk3> and type libgtk2
<brk3> should be the first one in the list
<silverblade> nothing comes up
<silverblade> typing juts "gtk" comes up with openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
<brk3> you must need to add more sources to your list
<ilba7r> how to reinstall the default kde menu
<silverblade> ah yes brk3 i just figured that hehe - i had to mess with the installation as my cdrom on my laptop is bust
<silverblade> so i did a network install, using Apache and my desktop CDROM drive ...
<brk3> silverblade: so did you get it?
<silverblade> not yet, how do i add sources
<brk3> lets see
<brk3> one sec
<ilba7r> how to reinstall the default kde menu
<brk3> ilba7r: not sure
<ilba7r> ok thanx brk3 i thought i might find it in etc but perhaps it is just hidden
<brk3> silverblade: ok
<brk3> type
<brk3> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<brk3> at your terminal
<silverblade> yup
<brk3> did that file come up?
<silverblade> yeah
<brk3> just uncomment all the lines(remove the # at the start)
<brk3> dont bother with the source ones though
<brk3> the deb-src ones
<brk3> and then save the file
<silverblade> ok now i have 2 of everything
<silverblade> Communication, Communication (universe)
<brk3> ya thats good
<silverblade> still no libgtk tho
<brk3> reload the list
<silverblade> i have
<brk3> hmm
<brk3> should be there
<silverblade> i think its because my main mirror *is* my cdrom of my desktop machine
<brk3> if you uncommented the universe sources etc and refreshed the list it should be there
<brk3> do packages show up in the Communication (universe)?
<brk3> section
<silverblade> yeah
<silverblade> aha...
<brk3> ?
<silverblade> i just added
<silverblade> deb <url> hoary main universe
<silverblade> that seemed to do something
<silverblade> its downloading a 2 mb package index
<brk3> seems good
<silverblade> a lot of stuff has just been added
<brk3> check for the moneyshot :p
<silverblade> tons of libgtks lol
<brk3> well is the main one there?
<silverblade> doesnt matter cos firefox and thunderbird are now showing up as being able toinstall
<brk3> ya but i would advise installing the one you were going to
<silverblade> i dunno which one it was...
<brk3> the one in the respitories make you install loads of unnecessary gnome libs
<silverblade> oh
<silverblade> oh well lol
<brk3> just get the latest tarball of the firefox website
<brk3> too late now is it? :p
<silverblade> yeah lol
<brk3> damn broadband
<brk3> so lucky
<brk3> well make sure you install the gtk-qt engine and plastikfox theme
<silverblade> ok
<brk3> makes it look a 100 times better
<silverblade> does that work on other distros?
<brk3> what?
<silverblade> the gtk-qt thing
<brk3> ya
<brk3> but in kubuntu its in the respitories so it sets it up nicely for you
<silverblade> cool
<silverblade> im just coming over from Fedora so just wanted to see what it was like
<brk3> i tried fedora once and hated it
<brk3> kubuntu is def the best ive ever had :)
<sproingie> fedora's not too bad, but it has no upgrade paths
<silverblade> i dont mind it... using it on my desktop. a bit bloated and can be slow
<sproingie> you're expected to just reinstall to upgrade to a new FC version
<silverblade> i just do "yum update"
<sproingie> it will eventually fall out of date
<sproingie> they have no systemwide upgrade path, and some things wont be updated
<brk3> it has no config tools and is really unpolished
<silverblade> i installed kde 3.4 manually
<silverblade> it has config tools... they just seem basic
<brk3> basic
<sproingie> polished is the one thing i'd call fedora ... tho it's lost some in kde lately
<brk3> they suck
<silverblade> i cant stand kde's default look
<sproingie> in fedora?
<silverblade> in any distro
<brk3> although kynaptic is nothing to shout about :p
<brk3> yet
<brk3> sproingie: when i tried it it had every single prog crammed into the menus
<silverblade> esp. fedora
<sproingie> i like plastik.  i hate garish eye-candy
<brk3> lipstik
<sproingie> i think kubuntu uses something more like lipstik by default.  it's kind of hodgepodge
<sproingie> lipstik doesnt even have consist gradients.  kinda like XP that way
<sproingie> consistent that is
<sproingie> every titlebar in XP looks concave, and buttons flex like cheap plastic when you press 'em
<sproingie> whoever designed luna is even more amateurish than the guy who wrote keramik
<silverblade> i liked the watercolour theme from Whistler
<silverblade> that was nice
<brk3> later dudes
<cloud> hi to all
<cloud> i have a simple problem, can someone give me some help? :D
<sproingie> ask
<cloud> i shared some folders with samba, but when i try to open files from w.xp i receive "access denied"
<cloud> i selected writable-public-avaible
<cloud> share mode is set to "user"
<sproingie> you already know more about samba than i can remember
<cloud> sob.. :(
<sproingie> what'd you call me punk?
* sproingie winks
<hussam> Mez: are you there?
<Mez> hussam, what's up?
<Mez> (sorry about the delay)
<hussam> I read you post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48583
<hussam> I installed the updated dpkg builds
<hussam> but today when I did apt-get update, I found out that the updated dpkg is now marked as local, was it removed from the repository?
<Mez> yes, hence why I said to not use it as they were testing packages
<hussam> oops, will reverting back work?
<Mez> not really no
<hussam> Ok then I'll stick to 1.13.10 till breezy.
<hussam> One more question, you also mention in the thread that kde 3.4.2 will make it to backports. Since kde 3.4.2 is set for a week or so from now and I think it fixes http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922 , I also wanted to ask if we will be seeing a kde 3.4.2 backport like in kde 3.4.1.
<hussam> ok thank Mez
<TestMAD> i wanna how much longer till 3.5
<TestMAD> and 4.0
* TestMAD cant wait for plasma
<Riggzy_Linux> Hmm, what line in my smb.conf do I need to change to choose the drivers?
<Riggzy_Linux> change/add
<Riggzy_Linux> 'cos at the moment my Windows box is complaining that I dont have the proper drivers installed
<hackrash> nas
<hackrash> alguien sabe por q en las X la repeticion de teclas del teclado va disminullendo como si se bloquearan ?
<laser_tk> salee
<TestMAD> where can i find kde theming tuts?
* nikkia collapses in a heap
<nikkia> apokryphos: last major step now, building the kernel :P
<dontbugme_girl> hello
<m0ns00n> hey
<dontbugme_girl> is there anyone in here?
<dontbugme_girl> hi
<aarcane> I've been in kde too long
<nikkia> dontbugme_girl: erm, if you don't want to be bugged, in my experience putting 'girl' in your nick is the wrong approach :P
<aarcane> Using xchat I wanted to join this channel..
<aarcane> I typed /koin
<nikkia> aarcane: using xchat over the superior kde irc clients is a deeper sign of madness, IMO :P
<dontbugme_girl> nice nick nikkia
<aarcane> nikkia, lol, as you infer..  I'm simply accustomed to xchat since I use it on aaaaalll my computers, KDE, Gnome, Windows, and even BSD
<aarcane> anyway..  on to my purpose..  I'm trying to configure KDM but when I set a wallpaper or select a list of users to show on my login screen, none of my settings show up
<nikkia> aarcane: have you disabled the theme support?
<nikkia> iirc, if themes are enabled (and they are by default on kubuntu) then they will override the other settings
<aarcane> nikkia, not that I can tell, I don't see the theme support checkbox
<nikkia> aarcane: erm, its a config line in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc i don't know if there is a GUI equivalent
<supernix> hey what do you use to rip a cd?
<aarcane> nikkia, alright, is it obvious which line or need you to tell me ?
<nikkia> aarcane: its 'Theme=true' so i'd say, obvious
<aarcane> Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<dontbugme_girl> ca anyone suggest me a nice channel to join?
<aarcane> should I set it simply to false ?
<dontbugme_girl> can*
<aarcane> dontbugme_girl, #emotion
<dontbugme_girl> thanks
<dontbugme_girl> join #emotion
<dontbugme_girl> uhuhuh
<dontbugme_girl> got some problem
<dontbugme_girl> :D
<aarcane> forgot qa leading /
<dontbugme_girl> try again
<dontbugme_girl> join/ #emotion
<dontbugme_girl> again
<dontbugme_girl> damn
<dontbugme_girl> :D
<dontbugme_girl> sorry
<dontbugme_girl> it's my first time
<aarcane> erm..
<aarcane> /join #emotion
<supernix> hey anyone know what to use to rip a cd ?
<dontbugme_girl> thanks
<dontbugme_girl> i did it
<nikkia> supernix: the konqueror KIO approach is reasonably easy :)
<supernix> I don't know what kio is 
<nikkia> supernix: insert audio CD, open media:/// select CD drive, select virtual directory that contains the format you want (/mp3, /ogg, /flac, /wav) drag files to hard disk
<supernix> kewl
<nikkia> i'm not entirely sure which 'restricted' package enables the mp3 directory, probably one of the lame packages
<supernix> hmmm I don't see a mp3 folder there
<nikkia> supernix: you probably need to install liblame or something
<nikkia> supernix: this is how it looks on my system: http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/kio.png
<supernix> very interesting
<supernix> I was confused because the lame files say that lame aint a mp3 encoder
<supernix> not sure what that meant because I thought that was what lame did was make mp3 files
<nikkia> supernix: just the authors being silly
<supernix> oic ty
<supernix> now that I have all the wav files ripped how can I burn them what would be best to use to make a cd ?
<nikkia> k3b ?
<sproingie> "x is not y" where y is actually what x is is sort of a long running joke in the unix world
<sproingie> GNU == gnu's not unix.  even though it reimplements most of unix userland
<sproingie> pine == pine is not elm ... tho i guess that's true
<TestMAD> can anyone here point me in a good direction for themeing kde
<nikkia> sproingie: its usually 'true' and 'false'
<nikkia> in the sense that it really isn't what it says it isn't, but at the same time, does the same thing as what it says it isn't
* nikkia pokes at herLFSs etup
<sproingie> yeah
<sproingie> gnu's not unix was a jab at unix vendors
<sproingie> i.e. GNU's not crappy cumbersome limited unix tools from your vendor
<sproingie> which indeed it's not
<sproingie> tho gnu tar burned me pretty often on solaris
<nikkia> sproingie: gnu tar annoys me immensely
<nikkia> sproingie: the -y vs -j business...
<nikkia> sproingie: if they have the code to tell you to use -j instead of -y, then just *(*&(ing do the same thing with -y!!
<gdh> bzip2? :)
<gdh> I remember bzip2 in tar being -I (capital 'eye') for a while.
<nikkia> gdh, it was -y for the longest time, i think
<gdh> still new-fangled on me :)
<calimatt> Hi all.. I'm having problems with wireless Internet in Kubuntu.. I had made it work using the command 'iwconfig ath0 essid DSLWAP'. but now I can't find ath0
<sproingie> nikkia: well solaris tar has no decompress option at all
<sproingie> it's actually -z vs -j
<sproingie> GNU tar had a limit on path length
<sproingie> if it exceeded it, it would just untar things into the current dir
<sproingie> gnu tar also couldn't handle largefiles, solaris could
<sproingie> i think that's all been fixed now
<calimatt> when I used to type iwconfig as root, I'd get a device 'ath0' that has wireless extensions, and now when I type iwconfig 'ath0' no longer shows up.. and non of the other devices have wireless extensions
<sproingie> i think the compression situation in unix land is shameful, that any program should have to know about compression
<sproingie> this should be a basic function of filesystems now
<calimatt> can anybody help me?
<calimatt> I really need to get online
<nikkia> now its -j, and if you do -y, it says 'this is deprecated, use -j'
<nikkia> ah, -I does the same thing
<nikkia> but suggests -T as an alternative to -j
<nikkia> now i need to know what -T does
<nikkia> buh?
<nikkia> -T does nothing like what -j does
<nikkia> anyway... gdh, i also wish it'd detect .gz or .bz2 automatically
<gdh> nikkia: It seems an obvious feature... 
<nikkia> gdh, IMO, -z should be a generic 'decompress'
<gdh> nikkia: But I expect a small war would break out if it were suggested.
<gdh> nikkia: 'Do what I said, not what you think I meant' etc.
<nikkia> gdh, and code to detect compression type, (compress, gzip, bzip2, ???) shoudl be added
<gdh> the anti-Perl lobby :)
<calimatt> how do I make my wireless internet work again.. I mean.. it was working.. then I restarted my computer.. and suddenly i twon't work
<sproingie> there should be a libcompress that handles every major format
<nikkia> sooner or later, someone is going to invent another compression type, and tar will be *(&*(ed cos they'll have run out of characters :P
<sproingie> lzh, lzw, lz77, bzip2, rle, deflate, etc
<gdh> nikkia: 7-Zip already exists :)
<gdh> (the reason for which escapes me entirely)
<sproingie> libz should just deal with every format
<_matt__> anyone know how i can get konqeror to keep opening in details view
<nikkia> of course, if its a format GNU hates, which it probably will, cos they're like that, it'll be --decompress-this-incredibly-annoying-format-that-we-don't-like-so-we-created-only-long-options
<_matt__> and not have to set it each time
<nikkia> (and yes, the ' will be part of it, just to trip newbies up!)
<gdh> don\'t , yes :)
<sproingie> nikkia: and of course it will only be documented on the info page, since man pages are for dirty plebes
<nikkia> sproingie: yeah, and of course, most distros will incorrectly configure man2info to return the man page when you do 'info tar' :P
* gdh cat's a sacrificial lamb to /dev/stallman
<nikkia> jebus!
<nikkia> who on earth needs a util to convert 3 year old dhcp leases to the current format??
<sproingie> holy missing the point of dhcp batman
<nikkia> is there really anyone out there whose mission critical app will fail if their leases are renewed ??
<sproingie> actually indefinite dhcp leases for an address aren't uncommon
<nikkia> sproingie: it kind of misses the point, IMO
<sproingie> but they still are supposed to "renew" them to refresh any other config that goes with them
<sproingie> otherwise yeah, what's the point
<gdh> nikkia: I'd think if you had /that/ mission-critical an app, and didn't have any staff who could knock together a few lines of perl/bash to convert... then you have /much/ bigger problems :)
<nikkia> gdh, indeed
<nikkia> actually, i shouldn't gloat/laugh
<sproingie> actually i'm kind of impressed at the uptime of a network that has 3 year old leases
<nikkia> i know one of our customers uses indefinite dhcp leases on their betting terminals, and the whole system would fall over if the leases were wiped
<gdh> :)
<sproingie> there's nothing wrong with permanent mac-to-ip mappings in dhcp
<gdh> I tied the MAC addresses to specific IPs. diskless workstation so there's nowhere to store a static IP :)
<nikkia> (it'd come back up with each terminal being rebooted, but thats not really the point, even though people that run the terminals reboot them daily)
<sproingie> since you're then using it to assign nameserver addresses and so on
<sproingie> or for dickless stations, right
<nikkia> sproingie: wouldn't arp be a better solution ?
<sproingie> it'd have to be rarp
<sproingie> dhcp is supposed to replace rarp
<sproingie> they should still "check in" once a day tho
<nikkia> i use radvd anyway :P
<sproingie> rezendevous is supposed to replace dhcp
<gdh> bah new-fangled nonsense again :)
<nikkia> sproingie: its all pointless with IPv6 and radvd
<sproingie> ipv6 replaces all of it, true
<sproingie> if you're lucky enough to be using ipv6
<nikkia> i rarely even know the IPv4 address of my laptop these days
<sproingie> here in the usa we may never switch
<sproingie> why should we, we own like half of the ip number space
<gdh> aye, with the US post office having a /8, Boeing has a /8 , etc. etc.
<nikkia> sproingie: its easy enough to setup a tunnel, and while its not perfect, it gives the impression of IPv6 users which might be enough to form a critical mass and make companies notice
<sproingie> ford has a /8
<gdh> apple, and so on...
<sproingie> apple has a /8 ... and now they're becoming an ISP
<nikkia> sproingie: 'again'
<sproingie> i always quipped apple could become an isp if they wanted to
<gdh> they even boast about their own 17.x.x.x :/
<nikkia> sproingie: apple have been an ISP several times in their history
<nikkia> sproingie: that's where AOL came from :/
<sproingie> nikkia: they've been an ASP, what with .mac.  since when have they been an isp outright?
<sproingie> nikkia: you're misinformed.  AOL was Qlink
<nikkia> sproingie: back in the 80s, and again in the early 90s
<sproingie> qlink was commodore
<sproingie> not owned by commodore, but serving commodore
<sproingie> i commented on /. about that and mentioned ford in passing
<sproingie> and someone replied and mentioned about how he used to work for ford's long distance company
<sproingie> starnet
<sproingie> i wonder if it's related to onstar
<sproingie> oddly there's a gambling operation named starnet run by a guy named john ford
<nikkia> sproingie: i can't remember the relationship between AOL and Apple, but there was one, it was something like apple were using the name 'america online' before qlink changed name, and qlink bought the name from them, or something weird like that
<sproingie> hm, there's no record of it
<sproingie> it was originally Control Video, online gaming for the atari 2600
<sproingie> steve case changed 'em to cater to the c64 and called it quantumlink
<sproingie> aha
<sproingie> AOL was qlink's service for apple users
<sproingie> QCS was the parent company, qlink was for c64's, aol was for macs
<sproingie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America_Online
<gdh> Ah ha, today is not a good day to dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy :)
<gdh> "The following packages will be REMOVED:" <list of basically everything starting with 'k'>
<sproingie> today's episode of breezy street is NOT brought to you by the letter k
<gdh> I'll... give that one a miss for a week :) tbh I thought we were being encouraged to upgrade now and help iron out the bugs...
<gdh> well.. I found one! ;)
* nikkia ponders
<nikkia> my LFS install is acting a bit 'odd'
<fred> hello, anyone running Vmware5.0 under Kubuntu?
<nikkia> yes
<TestMAD> that must suck
<nikkia> testmad, ?
<fred> yes?
<TestMAD> vmware..
<TestMAD> not that much if running linux.
<TestMAD> but if running windows..it has to be bad
<nikkia> testmad, vmware 5 is pretty good
<nikkia> even does Direct3D now
<TestMAD> i know..i have it..
<TestMAD> but i have windows version
<fred> vmware IS very good to get around Windows-depending office work
<TestMAD> i was thinking of the l;inux version..but everyone says use cedega..or qemu and kqemu
<TestMAD> it would be used for games as well,,not just my grfx apps
<gdh> I've never had any luck with qemu yet.. tried win98/2k/xp ISOs :/
<fred> nikkia, are you running Vmware5.0 under Kubuntu w/o any issues at all?
<nikkia> fred, i wouldn't say 'without any issues', but without any major ones
<gdh> I have VMWare 4.1 for Kubuntu, and it runs OK.
<gdh> Interestingly, sometimes when I start it, it will just kill the current X session
<gdh> and that's *annoying*.
<fred> nikkia, okay... the thing is that it has worked completely fine for me under RedHat, SuSE, Mandrake and even under Ubuntu
#kubuntu 2005-07-29
<fred> but under Kubuntu, my machine (the CPU) collapses whenever I start my virtual machine
<gdh> nikkia: Do you find that it 'forgets' it's been configured after a reboot and you have to compile the modules again?
<nikkia> fred, my only real issue is that disk activity within vmware causes keyboard handling in the rest of the OS to go very bad, sometimes
<nikkia> gdh, not with 5.0
<fred> oh there we go
<gdh> Ahh, a reason to upgrade :)
<nikkia> gdh: used to have that with 4.5, but 5.0's only ever asked me to rebuild modules when i've upgraded the kernel
<gdh> nikkia: Ah yes, it's 4.5 I have, not 4.1...
<nikkia> gdh, altho the vmnet modules panic my hand-built 2.6.12.3
<nikkia> but that could be a number of things :)
<gdh> :) <diplomacy mode engaged> 
<nikkia> gdh, the panic text suggests its a conflict between vmnet and the per-emptible kernel stuff
<nikkia> altho, i haven't checked for vmware updates in months
<fred> Vmware installs and runs fine, only that the Kubuntu does not seem to be able to handle the load
<nikkia> but none available...
<gdh> nikkia: Hm, the default 2.6.10-5-686 has CONFIG_PREEMPT=y set...
<fred> I guess my best shot is to upgrade Kubuntu to the latest
<nikkia> gdh, something might have changed in the .12 pre-empt tho
<gdh> that's true...
<nikkia> gdh, or it may just be vmnet building against the wrong kernel tree, i didn't look that hard at it
<nikkia> gdh, my priority now is building LFS so i can get off of kubuntu :P
<TestMAD> lfs?
<gdh> nikkia: So why are you here? :)
<nikkia> gdh, because i'm using kubuntu atm
<nikkia> testmad, linux from scratch
<TestMAD> kewl
<nikkia> testmad, its about 10 steps above gentoo in the 'pointless waste of time for most people' scale
<TestMAD> heh
<gdh> LOL
<gdh> I was in the middle of constructing a sentence like that :)
<nikkia> however, if you're one of those few users that need a system tuned to a specific task, then it means there is no package system to be tripping over
<TestMAD> i wouldnt mind a source install of kubuntu
<TestMAD> but it looks like that will never happen
<nikkia> testmad, you could do it yourself, its not that hard :P
<TestMAD> really?
<crimsun> it'd be kinda pointless and a time-waster, but sure.
<TestMAD> a kubuntu install from source?? how?
<crimsun> nothing's stopping you from doing it.
<sproingie> actually i wish there was a source mode in aptitude
<nikkia> bring up a basic kernel install, using whichever distro, install apt from source, setup apt's sources, apt-get --compile source kubuntu-desktop
<sproingie> come back in a week
<TestMAD> hehehe
<sproingie> and find it's exactly the same as binaries
<sproingie> separate compilation's a nice thing
<TestMAD> i figure you would get more performance from a source compiled install than from an install cd
<sproingie> gentoo's use flags are a pretty nice thing
<sproingie> the rest of it's for ricers
<sproingie> not really
<sproingie> in fact a lot of riced up gentoo installs have shown to have *worse* performance
<nikkia> sproingie: the reason i'm building LFS is because i need a system that is 1) tuned to audio use, 2) has gutenprint
<sproingie> like people using -funroll-loops.  that's been a bogus optimization since the pentium pro at least
<nikkia> sproingie: and replacing gimpprint with gutenprint is unimaginably hard :P
<nikkia> well, replacing it properly
<nikkia> you could just compile from source and make install and be damned
<TestMAD> i need a a fellow themer to hook up with for a bit.
<TestMAD> ive been reading how to theme kde..
<TestMAD> its friggen programming
<nikkia> to do it, you basically need to build gutenprint in a way that replicates the gimpprint packages, and tell each one that it replaces the gimpprint modules, and then force install them
<TestMAD> i dont know any of that
<nikkia> its not an easy task
<sproingie> if it's a drop-in replacement, you can use equivs
<sproingie> if you build it as an equiv, you should make it a package
<crimsun> equivs should not be used unless a dire emergency
<sproingie> er, what's the mechanism then that does all that indirection for sendmail?
<sproingie> that's not an equiv
<nikkia> sproingie: surely that still requires replacing the package structure, since you have to replace all of the various components of gimpprint
<nikkia> and remember {,k}ubuntu-desktop depends on them all
<nikkia> replacing=replicating
<nikkia> oh, and it means building CUPS that is gutenprint aware :)
<sproingie> if it's not a complete dropin replacement, it'll be painful to manage the replacement on any distro
<sproingie> and debian is not the most friendly toward user substitutions
<nikkia> sproingie: i haven't seen any sign that gutenprint is scheduled to replace gimpprint even in breezy, altho in fairness, gutenprint is still 'beta'
<ubuntu> Hi everyone
<livekubuntu> so quiet in here
* _nikkia is starting to notice an alarming trend with her networking problems
<_nikkia> as i was saying, i'm starting to notice an alarming trend with my networking problems :P
<livekubuntu> what kind of trend?
<othernoob> an alarming one?
<epiloc> like bells and stuff?
<_nikkia> livekubuntu: a trend in that the router falls over every time a dhcp request is made anywhere on any interface on my system
<epiloc> oooh, fun one
<epiloc> what kind of router?
<_nikkia> as in, if i restart vmware, bang, if i boot my xbox, bang, if i plug in the network card on my laptop, bang
<_nikkia> which sounds like...more than 1 dhcpd on the lan
<livekubuntu> ouch, linksys?
<_nikkia> livekubuntu: yeah
<_nikkia> livekubuntu: however, i suspect vmware is the cause
<pawitp> turn off that func and use penguin power instead!!
<_nikkia> vmware installs a dhcp for each vmnet... 
<_nikkia> pawitp: i don't have any machine atm with a guarenteed uptime to deliver dhcp requests
<_nikkia> its one of the things that is getting migrated onto the shuttle that my boss is buying me
<livekubuntu> I run a similar config to yours in one of my boxes:  WinXP + VMWare 5 + local nets with bridged networking, dhcp works fine
<_nikkia> livekubuntu: are you running vmware on a linux host tho ?
<_nikkia> besides, just because your config is right, doesn't mean my dhcpd's from vmware aren't leaking
<livekubuntu> no, but I am considering the move right now (I am evaluating ubuntu as the host)
<_nikkia> more than 1 dhcp server on a network WILL kill it
<livekubuntu> nikkia, true
<_nikkia> if my dhcp's are leaking to eth0 then it will be the cause
<_nikkia> s/dhcp's/vmware-dhcpd's/
<livekubuntu> then try disabling dhcp on your router
<_nikkia> livekubuntu: i can't do that
<livekubuntu> not even for a test?
<_nikkia> livekubuntu: well, i could do that... i suppose
<_nikkia> brb
<_nikkia> hmmm
<livekubuntu> anyhow, my original question was that, if anyone was running VMWare on ubuntu-AMD64, couldn't find much on the forums
<_nikkia> well its definitely the linksys dhcpd
<livekubuntu> WRT54x?
<_nikkia> BEFW11S4
<_nikkia> the DoS dhcp attack is supposed to be fixed in this firmware tho
<livekubuntu> only reason why I ask is because I had a problem with the latest 'official' firmware for mine and one of the symptoms were random reboots or 100% packet losses
<_nikkia> now for the real test...
* _nikkia turns on the xbox
<livekubuntu> if you have logging on your router, turn it on, might show you what's going on
<_nikkia> i'm just going to leave my desktop running dhcpd for a week, and hope i don't need to boot into windows before i get the PC i'm aiming to be the server
<_nikkia> of course, knowing my boss that could be 3 months from now
<livekubuntu> you could also.... set static ips....
<_nikkia> i could, but its too much hassle
<livekubuntu> wow, KVIrc is pretty
<nikkia> more than that, its configurable :P
<livekubuntu> maybe I should try it, feel like an ugly duckling with Konversation
* ralph1 is away: Away at the moment
<nikkia> right, thats enough compiling stuff for one day
<cies> hi all
<cies> i want to install some -dev packs
<cies> to do some devving
<cies> but they fail?
<cies> how come?
<aarcane> Hi
<cies> hi
<cies> aarcane: i have a Q
<cies> i want to install some kde*-dev packs but they all fail
<aarcane> I've got most of my KDE login themeing done, but I still can't get the default user selection screen to show up using the theme and colors I tell it to
<aarcane> cies, what kinda error ?
<cies> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cies>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<cies>                 Depends: libaspell-dev but it is not going to be installed
<cies>                 Depends: libbz2-dev... etc.
<livekubuntu> install by hand?
<aarcane> sudo apt-get install libarts1-dev
<cies> aarcane: i have some 'extra' entries in my sources.list
<aarcane> cies, then get rid of them
<livekubuntu> oh, sudo, my eyes...
<aarcane> livekubuntu, I hear ya there..  but from what I hear, it's the ubuntu way
<aarcane> livekubuntu, I've heard some nasty things since I came to kubuntu..  it definately follows the Windows security model...
<aseigo> hm?
<livekubuntu> well, there's BSD + jail..., don't think Ubuntu is much diff from most distros
<cies> is there a way of forcing apt-get (no right?)
<cies> aseigo: you also on kubuntu?
<aarcane> cies, you don't want to
<aseigo> cies: my laptop is suse, but i have a couple kubuntu boxes here
<livekubuntu> kubuntu 64, yeah baby
<aarcane> aseigo, sudo + no root password = baaaaad
<cies> aseigo: how cute, a nice couple
<aseigo> aarcane: pffft
<aseigo> aarcane: the only annoyance is if you mess up your sudoers file badly
<aarcane> aseigo, or if you let someone untrusted on your laptop
<stryg> helloes everybody
<cies> aseigo: my main anoyance is teh extra 'sudo ' all the time (that i also keep forgetting now and then)
<stryg> first time on kubuntu!
<aseigo> aarcane: you mean if you let someone untrusted on your laptop after you just sudo'd within the last N minutes and didn't close that terminal session (or graphical session)
<aarcane> aseigo, first thing I do when I install anything is set a nasty wicked root password I won't forget..  now..  having unlimited free sudo is a good way to not have to enter it..
<aseigo> cies: `udo su -` if you want =)
<cies> kleva'
<aseigo> aarcane: you think that really helps anything? just use a decent password for your user
<aseigo> aarcane: passwordless root is not less secure IMO, and on multiuser systems MORE secure
<aseigo> well, at least as long as you enforce a decent password policy ;)
<aarcane> aseigo, I have a good one..  but on most distros I don't even use sudo, just use su -
<cies> but i still have my devvin problem...
<aarcane> cies, then install the dev packages by hand
<cies> it all seems to hang on a libogg-dev pack
<cies> aarcane: what do you mena by by hand
<livekubuntu> just use ports, make install ...
<cies> wget, dpkg -i
<aarcane> cies, then sudo su - -c libogg-dev
<cies> huh?
<aarcane> cies, type everything exactly as is from the sudo to the point where I hit enter
<cies> i did
* aseigo ponders why aarcane uses "su - -c" instead of just sudo itself
<cies> -su: libogg-dev: command not found
<aarcane> erm..
<aarcane> cies, then sudo su - -c apt-get install libogg-dev
<aseigo> apt-get install libogg-dev
<aseigo> heh
<aseigo> or just:
<aseigo> sudo apt-get install libogg-dev
<cies> then i get
<cies> ] The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cies>   libogg-dev: Depends: libogg0 (= 1.1.2-0ubuntu1) but 1.1.2-1 is to be installed
<cies> that is the whole problem
<cies> as i told i have mixed my install a bit with a demuni source
<livekubuntu> cies, just wondering, have you tried just using Kynaptic?
<cies> maybe that phucks it up
<cies> livekubuntu: i did, why?
<aarcane> well..  I was going to put him into a sudo su - shell and have him apt-get install libogg-dev, but changed my mind, and was too lazy to edit it
* cies love complete console control over a half finished gui app
<livekubuntu> just wondering, I tend to use the path of least resistance
<aarcane> cies, three quarters finished at least!
* cies thinks he should just force this libogg-dev pack somehow...
<cies> why do i need to install alllll these -dev packs if i just want to hack on kopete?
<aarcane> cies, sudo apt-get install libogg0=1.1.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<aarcane> cies, the dependancies of it all
<cies> wack
<livekubuntu> but overall is more an endemic Linux problem, pkg hell, BSD ports and now portage do a better job than apt-get, rpms... IMHO
<cies> that didit
<cies> i think
<aseigo> cies: it requires the header files of libraries it links to, obviously =)
<cies> yeah, i know
<cies> but will it go alll the way down?
<aseigo> livekubuntu: ports and portage are more flexible, but have their own set of annoyances =)
<aseigo> cies: all the way down to what?
<aarcane> livekubuntu, I agree that Portage does a kickass job, but it has one fatal flaw..  and that's that for most instances, USE flags are unnesecary....  most people use the same CFLAGS, and the last little bit.....  It forces everyone to recompile basically the same binaries when 90% of the crashfree optimization comes from CPU specific instructionsets instead of -funroll-loops and -fomit-instructions 
<cies> i compile a kde app, will it see the headres of libogg?
<aarcane> cies, most likely it will in include hell :)
<livekubuntu> aseigo, aarcane, agreed, still think they are better than what most distros offer
* cies now i know why this compiling is so bloody slow
<aarcane> livekubuntu, only reason I prefer (k)ubuntu over gentoo for my girlfriend is she's not programming and as such, it just bloody works
<livekubuntu> also, in the case of BSD, it is rare to find a broken port, and there are soooo many
<aarcane> cies, like I said, on a  multiuser system, I'd rather have the administrator the only one allowed to log in as root than let all everyone sudo su - in and do whatever they want..  if I set up some apps for my kids and didn't want them getting to "sex" or /media/porn, I wouldn't want them to have root access...  make sense ?
<livekubuntu> aarcane, I have no choice but kubuntu, ONLY 64bit distro that is rock solid on my laptop (R3000+), yeah and I tried FBSD 5.x and even the unstable 6.x branches, for some reason it does better than flat Debian
<cies> aarcane: yups
<aarcane> livekubuntu, tried gentoo yet ?
<livekubuntu> aarcane, TRUE, sudo *is* evil
<cies> aarcane: but please mind i was never talking about rootacces for kids before
<aarcane> aseigo, what I said to cies above was for you by the way...
<aarcane> cies, i meant to say it to aseigo 
<livekubuntu> aarcane, yes, tried it, don't want to kill my 5400rpm 2.5 drive yet
<aarcane> I fried my drive a few times using Gentoo..
<aarcane> well..  to be more specific, hdparm, but still
<aseigo> aarcane: who said you add all users to sudo?
<livekubuntu> even gave gobolinux a spin, weird little distro, but not bad, maybe in a few more releases
<aarcane> aseigo, it's the default in kubuntu, isn't it ?
<aseigo> aarcane: that's not the point of the way ubuntu does it =) you have an admin group, the first user added is added to it automatically for fairly obvious reasons, but you don't have to add everyone =)
<aarcane> aseigo, aha, I guess that makes a bit of sense, but still I prefer to have a root password over using user passwords..
<aarcane> aseigo, I'd go a long way to increase security beyond just letting one group sudo
<aseigo> aarcane: the nice thing is that if you want to revoke root access to someone, you don't have to change the password for everyone
<aarcane> aseigo, too true
<aseigo> aarcane: well, you can if you want.
<aseigo> (have various sudo groups)
* cies gets crazy
<aseigo> this is just the default.. sort of a happy medium
* aseigo wathces cies hit the dance floor
<aarcane> aseigo, yeah..  the way kubuntu does it now ain't too bad, but root still needs a bloody good password..
<cies> isnt there an option to have apt-get automagically downgrade all it needs to downgrade in order to install what i ask
<livekubuntu> cies, dude, thought you wanted full manual power ;)
<aarcane> cies, sudo apt-get downgrade && sudo apt-get dist-downgrade ?
<aarcane> cies, should take you back to version 0.0.0-0 of every app and a bare drive
<thoreauputic> aarcane: erm... I hope that was intended as a joke
<cies> thanks for beeing so responsively helpfull guys
<cies> its really appreciated
<aarcane> thoreauputic, it was in fact.  how'd you guess ?
<aarcane> damnit, I hate when my girlfriend is at work..
<thoreauputic> aarcane: :) I've seen that kind of thing suggested seriously, believe it or not
<aarcane> I always have issues with the power cord not getting plugged back in
<aarcane> thoreauputic, lol, wow..  newbies ?
<livekubuntu> aarcane, it is that annoying extra pin, shave it off
* cies finds aarcane makes a joke with the downgrade
<aarcane> cies, lol, DUH!
<thoreauputic> aarcane: well, yeah.... either that or people who know, just trolling ;)
* aarcane laughs that cies actually tried that
<cies> aarcane: and i carefully interpreted the error message
<livekubuntu> that is the thing with the BSDs too, great Handbooks!
<livekubuntu> we need to get to that point
<aarcane> thoreauputic, a bit of both..  though it was meant as sincere humor, I have a bad habit of making too many snotty sarcastic jokes without meaning too
<cies> aarcane: hmmm... 'invalid operation'... maybe i made a mistake
<aarcane> cies, there is no downgrade or dist-downgrade..  it was a bad joke
<cies> aarcane: no it was a bad one
<cies> wasnt
<cies> i had to lagh
<aarcane> livekubuntu, I actually just forget to plug the wire in..  she usually reminds me
<thoreauputic> aarcane: write a script that responds to dist-downgrade by automagically installing win XP 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<cies> but i remain irritated with the difficulty i have with getting it working
<cies> enough for today... gotta sleep
<aarcane> sleep well cies, and when you wake the sod up, gut luck :)
<aseigo> cies: g'nite man
<cies> ;)
<livekubuntu> nites cies
<aarcane> thoreauputic, good idea..  too bad it wouldn't quite work >,.,<
<aarcane> could install redhat maybe..
<thoreauputic> aarcane: heh - hence "automagically " ;-)
<aarcane> fedora core..
<aarcane> mandrake anyone ?
<thoreauputic> heheh
<livekubuntu> haven't tried it sice 10, spiffy, and UNSTABLE
<stibby> mandrake sucks
<livekubuntu> nice desktop theme though
<livekubuntu> and installer
<gdh> wow, irrelevant and irrelevant :)
<aarcane> heh
<aarcane> I like the themes I made for kubuntu for my girlfriend
<gdh> go for three and win a prize ;)
<livekubuntu> gdh, hey trying to find something positive about it
<gdh> livekubuntu: It keeps some French people in a job? :)
<livekubuntu> mostly marketroids I'd guess: "Mandriva"
<TestMAD> wheres a good place to go to start learning to theme kde?
<aarcane> TestMAD, I only do colors for it..  ascared to start into pixmapping..  I themed for xfwm4 for a while, and lost way too many nights of sleep
<livekubuntu> I leave my desktop plain vinilla, only parts I obsesse about are decorations and backdrops (http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20894337/)
<TestMAD> ok..well..im a litestep themer.and was hopin to apply y talent to kde.
<TestMAD> freeekie dude
<livekubuntu> nice girls don't press charges
<aarcane> lol
<aarcane> I'm on my girlfriend's laptop, so I have to stare at a picture of me all day, and all everything is pink..
<TestMAD> heh
<livekubuntu> aarcane, oh, no!, need a link to the nearest Hello Kitty! SVG iconset?
<aarcane> I don't really mind..  I'm actually going to spraypaint the case pink for her
<aarcane> livekubuntu, oooh, nice, she likes hello kitty :D
<TestMAD> my daughter likes hello kitty
<aarcane> only issue I'm having with making all everything pink is I can't get the login screen to go pink yet..  it's pink after we log in, but the login screen itsself isn't pink
<aarcane> I disabled the kubuntu theme so it's just the KDE userlist with prompt and stuff
<TestMAD> yea..with the way kde looked..i was hopin there would be some really nice themes for it..but i guess i was wrong
<aarcane> TestMAD, there are
<aarcane> TestMAD, but there are more for gnome and GTK
<livekubuntu> stupid Konqueror is frozen
<TestMAD> i havent found any that made me go "oooooo...look at that"
<aarcane> TestMAD, in all honesty, KDE is a windows replacement, and gnome is more for the less loosely knit artiste type
<TestMAD> ive been considering enlightenment
<TestMAD> its more like LS
<aarcane> LS ?
<TestMAD> litestep
<TestMAD> windows shell replacement
<aarcane> aha
<aarcane> livekubuntu, were you serious about those icons ?
<livekubuntu> aarcane, yeah, I was sure I had seen them a while back either at iconcity or kde-look.org
<livekubuntu> can't find them now
<livekubuntu> not my cup of tea
<livekubuntu> there's just too much junk on those sites to browse through
<livekubuntu> I give up
<livekubuntu> plus got too distracted by a girl who's offering oral for a powerbook battery
<gdh> <joke about a docking station>
<stibby> o_0
<TestMAD> hehe
<livekubuntu> but if I were you, freshmeat is the place: http://themes.freshmeat.net/search/?q=pink&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<TestMAD> www.desperatetekchiks.com
<TestMAD> lol
<livekubuntu> here's the link in case any of you has one of those batteries laying around: http://freebsdgirl.com/?p=566
<livekubuntu> would hate to see the promise of good head going to waste
<livekubuntu> I guess FreeBSD blogs are not as technical as they used to be
<aarcane> I've got most of my KDE login themeing done, but I still can't get the default user selection screen to show up using the theme and colors I tell it to.  how do I make the user select menu show up in a custom color theme I made ?
<kalenedrael> dunno
<livekubuntu> aarcane, have you tried recycling X, alt-bkspc?
<aarcane> livekubuntu, I have indeed, and have gone so far as to ctrl+alt+F1 --> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<paulo> does anyone know how to add calendars to korganizer by clicking on Konqueror .ics links?
<seth_k> What happens by default?
<paulo> it opens with kate
<seth_k> try settings:/Components/ > File Associations
<seth_k> and associate .ics files with korganzier
<seth_k> s/zier/izer
<paulo> at least in mine... I looked on the web and it said by default it should open with korganizer
<paulo> I've been trying that , but I wasn't sure about the syntax
<paulo> I tried just korganizer 
<paulo> and korganizer 
<paulo> korganizer \
<paulo> hmm, I can't make percent signs here
<paulo> korganizer {percent}U 
<seth_k> i'll screenshot mine for you
<seth_k> http://sethkinast.com/tmp/korganizer.png
<paulo> thanks, I'll try that
<gdh> paulo: Note %u - lower-case 'u'
<paulo> still opens with kate...
<paulo> well, it's not too much trouble to add addresses to korganizer
<aarcane> god, it's hell to get a toshiba Service manual so I can disassemble a laptop and paint the sodded thing
<livekubuntu> I'm outta here, it's decided,  Kubuntu does it for my laptop
<livekubuntu> nites all
<aarcane> later livekubuntu 
<paulo> when I right click on an .ics file and choose KOrganizer, it goes to Kontact but opens ToDo List instead
<seth_k> that's pretty odd, paulo. Have you peeked in KOrganizer's prefs to see if you can reset it to be the default handler?
<doctor_salvia> ehh.. i can plug a secondary routers wan port to my first routers lan ports right? or no (sences approching flames)
<seth_k> you want the uplink port
<seth_k> sometimes that is the wan port, other times it's separate
<seth_k> then again, my router autosenses, so all the ports can be uplink ports
* ralph1away is back.
<ralph1> seth_k: Hi
<seth_k> hi ralph1 
<ralph1> seth_k: Just want you to know I think Kunbuntu Rocks!!!!! Just noticed that my printer a HP psc 1315xi JUST WORKS. it has never done that under Kanotix. I would always have to stop start, then disable and reenable it. This is cool.
<seth_k> ralph1, great. Kubuntu has very good hardware support; only SuSE is better imo
<ralph1> seth_k: Just to let you know the Kmymoney people are excepting your file. I will up load it tomorrow when some one is available to move it into the Source Forge repo.
<seth_k> ralph1, cool :) thanks for doing the work on that
<paulo> seth_k , I looked around in Configure KOrganizer and couldn't find anything about resetting handlers
<seth_k> paulo, your next bet is to try #kde
<ralph1> seth_k: On the other hand the Gramps piople were to be kind about it did not want it. imo Party Politics flared up. They came close to ordering me to remove yours and only using their deb.  I gave up talking to them at that point.
<seth_k> haha
<paulo> seth_k, ok, thanks for your help
<seth_k> sorry nobody knew the answer, paulo :(
<paulo> that's ok, it's not too bad :)
* ralph1 is away: Away at the moment
<[Relic] > anyone that has done dual boot awake?
* seth_k is awake
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> but i won't be for long
<seth_k> I will, so fire away :)
<[Relic] > just trying to figure out what I set for mount points for the 2 partitions that are fat32
<[Relic] > basically they should be accessible data drives. the choices are /dos /windows and manual, but I want to make sure the whole drive is accessible but this is the first time I have tried this
<MCCPicky> smbfs/init_mount: execv of /usr/bin/smbmnt failed. Error was Permission denied.smbmnt failed: 1 ( can someone explain this to me please?)
<MCCPicky> using smb4k
<seth_k> [Relic] , mounts should point at something like /dev/hda2, where the letter and number change. you can issue the command "sudo fdisk -l" to see all the partitions
<[Relic] > so do I just label them /windows and /windows2 or do I wait till after it is installed and try to have it find them then?
<seth_k> I think it'll have to be after
<[Relic] > is the mount point just a directory label name for the partition?
<seth_k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<seth_k> yes, it's just a directory you create
<[Relic] > off to try this again  :)  thanks for the help
<MCCPicky> ignore last post, i've fixed it
<aab> anyone talking here?
<aab> or not
<_jose> hi
<_jose> is somebody here?
<_jose> hola
<_jose> hi
<arcanistherogue> hey
<_jose> still there Arcanis?
<arcanistherogue> yup
<[Relic] > got as far as can't install grub bootloader this time
<[Relic] > appeared to be working up to the grub boot loader fail
<[Relic] > Lively as a graveyard :)
<arcanistherogue> i know :D
<[Relic] > trying to figure out dual boot isn't going as well as planned
<[Relic] > I'll try it again tomorrow  :)
<fagr> firestarter show that there is an active connection to a pc which i know is offline using Sun-RPC portmap is this a security risk?
<_jose> some postgresql guru?
<fagr> _jose?
<aseigo_afk> _jose: i'm fairly knowledgeable when it comes to pgsql
<darek> sdfsdf
<darek> helo
<nadjyla> Hello :)
* ralph1away is back.
<berkes> anyone else having firefox crashing? 
<berkes> after I dist-upgrade 'd it crashes witha segmentaion fault
<berkes> strace gives no real answers either. 
<berkes> it crashes only when I open certain dialogs. like the "look for upgrades"
<berkes> why cant these fskers at FF leave the upgrading where it belongs: in the distro. >:(
<ghetek> i want to make a user "administrator" be able to access /var/www/ from ftp, everything is working except that "administrator" gets access denied at the folder
<Almindor> how do I set conqueror to open a new window each time I click home? (it opens a new tab right now)
<Almindor> anyone?
<Almindor> I've been trying all those setting in "configure conqueror" but I can't figure out why it uses tabs instead of windows
<cloud> hi
<cloud> someone can help me?
<cloud> i have aproblem with samba
<cloud> my xp client can't access to the samba shared files
<cloud> it says "acces denied"
<jubei> how come my monitor turns off even though "Enable dispay power management" is disabled?
<Ashen> yoh
<Ashen> what sort of app should I use for FTP in kde
<Ashen> ?
<ztonzy> Ashen, already got your answer ;) ?
<incubii> awww man was hoping breezy xorg server would of had the fonts fixed by now for my laptop, guess i gotta wait some more too 
<rem_> Hey just a simple question how do you open a tgz.gpg file ?
<incubii> tgz.gpg file is more then likely the hash file to check if you downloaded the tgz file correctly
<incubii> you would need gpg to make use of the file though
<nikkia> incubii: its a gpg signature for the file
<rem_> I downloaded the update of a program which was a 2mb tgz.gpg file --
<incubii> well cant help you there as ive never seen a file packaged that way
<incubii> maybe theres instructions on how to use the file on the site you got it from ?
<rem_> i tried gpg --decrypt but it didnt give me anything .
<rem_> I havent found any...but I guess ill google it ..
<velko> rem_: what gives you [code] file myfile.tgz.gpg[/code] ?
<rem_> The problem its that its for my firewall ipcop ...and i have to go through the hassle of disconnecting the cables etc, or connect through 56kb modem, so i figured id ask here first. I cant get any webpages through my firewall anymore .. :( Anyway thanx for help anyway ..
<rem_> what do u mean with [code]  ?
<velko> file myfile.tgz.gpg
<rem_> this is the file i got: update-1.4.6.tgz.gpg
<velko> it just separates the command that you have to run from my text
<incubii> maybe ipcop has an update feature that knows what to do with it
<rem_> yeah i just thought about it ..
<velko> file is the command you have to run
<rem_> i guess i have to go through the web interface and cant update it manually through ssh ..
<rem_> which is broken, so im good to reinstall ... :(
<rem_> ok ..thanx
<velko> mann, mann, mann...
<rem_> btw file gives this: update-1.4.6.tgz.gpg: data
<cies> hi :)
<martinjh99> Any of you guys package maintainers??
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kdevelop is solely for kde apps? or is it a general c/c++ IDE?
<jpatrick> I don't know
<jpatrick> I use kdevelop3
<jpatrick> far better
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is kdevelop3 good for c/c++ usage?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and where can i get it from?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<nikkia> Oooo, real live people here for a change!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kdevelop3 is an enhanced kdevelop?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> for c/c++, ruby.... a whole list of languages
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok thanks.......andi can use it for any c/c++ programming?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmm good
<jpatrick> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> even java?
<jpatrick> hi nikkia
<jpatrick> even java last time I used it
<nikkia> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks a lot jpatrick 
* nikkia is just getting ready to expand this LFS install onto a real HD
<jpatrick> just put that (sudo apt-get install kdevelop3) and you're done
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sure :) i am downloading rite now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sure if i can avoid using netbeans/eclipse
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll do that ;)
<jpatrick> :)
* nikkia is scared
<jpatrick> why?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> LFS :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm sure he is :)
<nikkia> he??
<LuNaTiK^GuY> erm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> she?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry
* nikkia pokes LuNaTiK^GuY in the eye with a 'how to read people's usernames stick'
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<jpatrick> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikkia........how could i have guessed
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i've got this thing of assuming that guys use linux lolllllllllll
<jpatrick> the 'a'
<nikkia> jpatrick: actually, that's because 'nikki' is already taken
<jpatrick> :-o
<nikkia> anyway, i'm scared because i don't know how untarring this LFS install to a freshly formatted HD is likely to work
<nikkia> s/how/how well/
<nikkia> i'm not very likely to break things, as i have a seperate 80GB HD i'm going to swap for the 60GB drive my / is currently on
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikka: how long have u been using Linux?
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: since 1992
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gosh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm such a noooob
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<nikkia> back when the kernel sources were only a few hundred k :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how did u get interested in it?
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: i was using sunos at uni, wanted a unix system at home to be able to get to know it better...
<nikkia> so i was about to order BSDI for $700, but the owner of BSDI told me to look at linux because it was free
<LuNaTiK^GuY> my uni is still freaked up on Windows :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm 19 now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> going to 2nd year BSc IT
<nikkia> he also pointed out that it was very very early in development, and wouldn't do everything BSDI would do, BUT would be cheaper, and as a hobbyist i wouldn't really need all the 'server stuff' that BSDI offered
<jpatrick> i'm 14
<LuNaTiK^GuY> only one lecturer likes me coz of linux.....
<nikkia> at the time, linux didn't even really run X
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikkia: and u didnt hate it? :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: it was better than DOS :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i loved DOS...i could play games ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u know
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Simcity
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Gunship 2000
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lolllllllll
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Wolf 3d
<nikkia> by the end of 1992, i had a LAN setup in the house i rented, with NFS setup so that the guy i shared a house with, who was very poor, could have file storage because he couldn't afford a hard disk
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh my god
<nikkia> 10base2 cabling everywhere :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ur really into it arent u
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm tryong to get the hang of things...havent gone past KDE though :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i mwN
<LuNaTiK^GuY> with the guide
<jpatrick> you what?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i managed to enable dma on both drives....got sound and video working
<LuNaTiK^GuY> *i mean ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i mounted win drives 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed the 686-smp kernel
<jpatrick> I just let all hell break loose
<LuNaTiK^GuY> jpatrick....which Kdevelop should i start?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there are so many
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kde/c++
<LuNaTiK^GuY> c/c++
<jpatrick> the c/c++
<LuNaTiK^GuY> etc etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok
<jpatrick> the one you wish to use
<jpatrick> Only problem...
<jpatrick> I never managed to compile the code I wrote
<jpatrick> :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wow
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this IDE include all the languages i need till now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Pascal, C,C++, Java!!!
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> told you it rocked
<LuNaTiK^GuY> except for C# which i'll be needing sometime...can't avoid it...since our Uni is 100% M$-Biased
<jpatrick> I have a book on C#
<jpatrick> never got round to studing it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its very similar to Java
<LuNaTiK^GuY> actually M$ tried to clone java for themselves
<jpatrick> I might do Delphi next
<nikkia> *cough* Visual J++ *cough*
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but had to change stuff when Sun sued them
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i've hear rumours C# will be soon gone
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Visual Basic will be the new major Win development language
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant execute a program
<jpatrick> that was my problem...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "/bin/sh: /home/andrea/bosit/year2/pascal/hello/src/hello: No such file or directory"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i get this
<jpatrick> could write the code but not execute program
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any way to fix it?
<jpatrick> :-/
* nikkia jangles her disk caddy key
<nikkia> almost time...
* LuNaTiK^GuY smiles at nikkia
* jpatrick doesn't know where his KDevelop3 went :-/
<jpatrick> it's disappeared from the menu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i really need to execute stuff  lol
<jpatrick> oh dear...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i mean
<LuNaTiK^GuY> every now and then i need to test it ;)
<jpatrick> me too
<jpatrick> you could try the command line
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ermmmmmmmmmmm
<jpatrick> I don't know how that works
<nikkia> right, its time
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gl nikkia ;)
<nikkia> back in a few hours, i hope
<dazza> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<dazza>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and sorry for calling u a male ;)
<dazza> hi! apt-get is broken :( i've tried apt-get -f install, but get the following: 
<dazza> the previous rather
<jpatrick> are you doing dpkg?
<dazza> jpatrick: no, that's the sub-error (i didn't want to paste the whole output)
<jpatrick> do you have the .deb file or what?
<dazza> no (well yes, it's in the cache)
<dazza> the original command was apt-get install <something> (i think it was firefox)
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<dazza> yes, i did something like that, but now *all* of apt-get is broken
<dazza> i can't install packages, i can't do update
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get update
<dazza> i've tried that (it was the first thing i tried)
<dazza> but every time i try anything like that i get the same error
<jpatrick> what did it say?
<dazza> oh wait, sorry, update works
<dazza> upgrade doesn't
<jpatrick> :)
<dazza> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<dazza>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<jpatrick> do update
<dazza> i just did
<dazza> same error
<jpatrick> then try installing
<jpatrick> apokryphos!!
<dazza> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<dazza> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dazza>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 is installed
<dazza> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<apokryphos> jpatrick: hey :)
<apokryphos> dazza: add the new repository in /topic to get kde 3.4.1
<dazza> apokryphos: i don't want to get 3.4.1 (don't want to deviate from official repos), I'm trying to resolve a package conflict
<apokryphos> dazza: 3.4.1 is pretty official -- it comes form the kubuntu repository
<jpatrick> yeah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i need help with executing programs from kdevelop :(
<jpatrick> KDevelop3*
<dazza> apokryphos: is it hoary?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :) :) i need help with executing programs from kdevelop3 :(
<apokryphos> dazza: 'course
<dazza> ok ta, i'll try it :)
<dazza> ok i still got the same problem
<dazza> but i've fixed it now with: sudo dpkg --remove kubuntu-desktop knetworkconf
<dazza> followed by sudo apt-get -f install
<dazza> (i hope knetworkconf wasn't too important... :)
<jpatrick> remove kubuntu-desktop?
<dazza> yes
<dazza> it's a meta-package
<dazza> at least i assumed it was
<dazza> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop:
<dazza> It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<dazza>  not desired.
<apokryphos> dazza: it is, yes.
* LuNaTiK^GuY wonders how nikkia is doing ;)
* LuNaTiK^GuY wonders how nikkia is doing ;)
<apokryphos> Hehe, speak of the devil. 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i was just mentioning u nikkia
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<nikkia> ?
<nikkia> well, i was delayed by 20 minutes or so
<buz> anyone ever installed xen on ubuntu?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can xen be used to run windows?
<nikkia> i had forgotten to include promise support in my kernel, thus it couldn't find /
<buz> LuNaTiK^GuY: not so far
<apokryphos> heh
<buz> not the official version anyway
<apokryphos> nikkia: how's it going so far, btw?
<apokryphos> LFS, that is.
* LuNaTiK^GuY thinks nikkia is a linux guru
<nikkia> apokryphos: so far, well, i have all of the base system, X, openssl/ssh, and a few other things done
* LuNaTiK^GuY feels so stupid
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<apokryphos> nikkia: so what's next?
<nikkia> apokryphos: a few core network things, then Qt/KDE
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, and gutenprint/CUPS has to be done before Qt
<apokryphos> right
<buz> crap
<buz> xen only works with grub but i have lilo active
<buz> why does the ubuntu setup install lilo anyway
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i need to install sudo before i go insane :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: its quite eery, my PC is a lot quieter when its not running X :P
<jpatrick> buz: you can choose between grub and lilo
<buz> cant remember ever being aske that
<buz> id surely chose grob then
<jpatrick> well I have grub
<jpatrick> :-/
<apokryphos> nikkia: sudo is becoming more mainstream I notice; was it used much before Ubuntu? I had heard of it, but it didn't seem popular
<buz> weird
<buz> i could install it by hand i know
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've been using it since, umm, 99 ?
<apokryphos> heh
<buz> osx uses sudo in a lot of places i think
<nikkia> i think i first ran into its use in around '93
<nikkia> buz, osx has the same policy as [k] ubuntu
<nikkia> ie, no root account, use sudo, you newb!
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> It's handy having the root account lying about though
<buz> first thing i did on my mac was the same as on kubuntu: sudo passwd
<buz> unix should have root
<nikkia> apokryphos: can you just do a 'which sudo' for me ?
<nikkia> i'm guessing /usr/bin/sudo
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, correct
* apokryphos normally used to use whereis
<nikkia> ok, that's sudo installed
<nikkia> (LFS doesn't include sudo, hence why i needed to know what to set prefix to :)
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey :), how's it going?
<ztonzy> yuck
<kubuntu> how do i upgrade to 3.4.1?
<ztonzy> I cant see the desktop
<apokryphos> kubuntu: see /topic
<apokryphos> ztonzy: :S
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, you ever dealt much with readline ?
<ztonzy> need to kill...panels I can, not desktop
<kubuntu> anyone uses kvirc???
<apokryphos> nikkia: have heard of it, but haven't dealt with it no.
<nikkia> kubuntu: yes, but not atm
<kubuntu> its so compilcated kvirc?
<nikkia> apokryphos: darn, need to know if there is a way to set the 'jump 1 word forward' command to go to the start of the next word rather than the end of the current word
<apokryphos> kubuntu: it's pretty simplistic; I prefer Konversation.
<kubuntu> most simple & nice is Xchat right?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it drives me nuts alt-f'ing over tar but then having to hit the cursor twice to get the z and change it to a j
<kubuntu> most simple & nice is Xchat right?
<buz> simplest ist konversation
<apokryphos> kubuntu: no
<kubuntu> i find it simple
<kubuntu> any biologists here?
<kubuntu> any biologists here?
<apokryphos> nikkia: ah, I see what you mean. That would be pretty handy; lmk if you ever figure that out :P
<kubuntu> hi anyone uses bio apps??
<kubuntu> hi anyone uses bio apps??
<apokryphos> KDE seemed to be more prejudice and go more for Physics/Chemistry :|
<apokryphos> kubuntu: you don't need to ask so many times ;-)
<kubuntu> okie:)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: so what exactly happened? You're trying to kill the panels? (you in gnome?)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, back
<kubuntu> gnome is awwwwwwwwfulllllll!
<ztonzy> I was copying before and all went clogged...and suddenly panels/desktop didnt work
<ztonzy> apokryphos, so...have they worked out the issues with segfaults with konqueror/kaffeine ?
<kubuntu> which is better: kaff or kmplayer??
<apokryphos> ztonzy: kaffeine I have a fix for; konqueror I have one potentially. Are you on 3.4.1?
<ztonzy> no
<ztonzy> in gmome
<ztonzy> gnome*
<buz> kubuntu: generally, works best
<buz> but mplayer occasionally still eats more files
<buz> xine works best i mean
<kubuntu> i said Kmplayer:)
<kubuntu> very popular
<buz> that one is hardly much use if you ask me
<kubuntu> really? its plugin for konq plays almost all
<kubuntu> try it!
<apokryphos> isn't kmplayer just a front-end to mplayer?
<kubuntu> NO..its bit diff
<kubuntu> hows kaffiene anyway?
<kubuntu> hows kaffiene anyway?
<apokryphos> kubuntu: not too bad. The one in the repos, for me used to take 100% CPU after you'd close it and you'd need to kill it
<apokryphos> there's a "fixed deb" out there, if you want it..
<verwilst> apokryphos: where is it? :)
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> kaffeineprob is, like, at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<apokryphos> nikkia: you heard all about the shot man?
<apokryphos> With Egypt etc. too it's getting like war :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: probably not 'all', but i knew this was gonna be a s***fest when i heard the first eyewitness account
<nikkia> apokryphos: the first accounts described it as 'they pushed him onto the floor, then shot him 5 times while he was being held down', that's NEVER good
<apokryphos> nikkia: my workmate's neice was in the resort that got bombed. She was getting really worried, but luckily she was ok. Disturbing stuff.
<apokryphos> nikkia: exactly. The "shoot to kill" policy; found it odd taht he was shot *five* times. When I ever hear that someone was shot five times in the head, I think "serious murder; x sure must have vehemently hated y"
<apokryphos> most people now are saying that he was running away and they shot him?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, the official line is still that 'he tripped, and was shot'
<nikkia> i still can't see how that's better than telling the truth
<apokryphos> nikkia: any idea if he was shot by multiple officers?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i dunno
<nikkia> apokryphos: if he was shot 5 times, then either it was multiple shooters, or they'd shot at him in pursuit and missed
<nikkia> because if you're that worked up that you loose 5 rounds into someone, you're gonna empty the clip
<apokryphos> nikkia: I thought he was shot *in the head* five times
<nikkia> apokryphos: either way, 5 is an odd number
<nikkia> apokryphos: they weren't carrying revolvers :P
<apokryphos> I just see the number 5 as... this guy seriously wanted to kill him.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i agree
<simone> hi
<nikkia> apokryphos: but i add, that they must have shot at him while he was running, because if you seriously want someone dead, you shoot until the hammer hits air
<apokryphos> as I said, 5 times shot in the head I'd think was a guy trying to kill someone else who had murdered his family or something similar
<apokryphos> nikkia: still a quasi-mystery why the guy started running
<nikkia> apokryphos: not really
<apokryphos> nikkia: also they were following him for quite some time.. and wondering what "lead" they had
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh?
<dazza> someone told me he was from brazil
<nikkia> apokryphos: time and time again its been proven that if you suddenly see a bunch of armed cops running towards you, instinct takes over and you RUN
<nikkia> apokryphos: very few people stand and wait, regardless of their state of innocence
<apokryphos> only if you think they've got reason to want to get you :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, the human mind doesn't work like that
<apokryphos> I sure would
<nikkia> apokryphos: bet you wouldn't, instinct would hit you
<dazza> i second nikkia here
<dazza> adrenaline starts flowing, panic sets in
<apokryphos> I can perhaps see why someone would, but I really think I wouldn't.
<apokryphos> a lot of people would "freeze", too
<dazza> flight or fight reaction, mind makes a split-second decision that it can't take on a dozen armed officers, person runs
<nikkia> dazza, *nod*
<apokryphos> dazza: in theory, yes. But people freeze in situations like that, or people don't lose their ability to reason.
<dazza> apokryphos: some people freeze yes, i agree there. but a disagree that you maintain your ability to reason. some people might, many wouldn't
<apokryphos> but the guy didn't have armed cops running at him, did he? They were just following him, right?
<nikkia> apokryphos: its one of the reasons why US cops are seriously trained in their firearms usage, and why UK cops shouldn't just be given guns on a whim
<apokryphos> dazza: so you do agree :)
<dazza> apokryphos: i said some people yes
<apokryphos> nikkia: they aren't =)
<dazza> apokryphos: depends on the shock factor
<apokryphos> and on the reasonableness of the person
<nikkia> apokryphos: the shooter on friday certainly didn't have adequate training, IMO
<dazza> 'reasonableness' is a fairly arbitrary measure :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: a trained armed officer doesn't shoot 5 times
<dazza> do you mean reasonable in every day life? or reasonable in pressure situations?
<apokryphos> dazza: surely not; reasonableness is displayed when someone displays use of reason
<dazza> apokryphos: see above :)
<dazza> apokryphos: and reason would mean something completely different to a terrorist activist than to you and me
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, I agree. He could be an anomaly, though. I'm hardly well-versed in their training methods though 
<dazza> nikkia: perhaps the fear reaction was present in the officers too :)
<apokryphos> dazza: that's irrelevant. We can't fail to superimpose our reason upon others; and, suffice it to say, when two people are agreed upon what's reasonable it's even clearer
<apokryphos> dazza: as in, I think most people would agree that if you were innocent you shouldn't run away when armed officers are in pursuit of you
<apokryphos> dazza: especially when you think they might suspect that you're a suicide bomber, and if you're aware of the shoot to kill principle
<nikkia> dazza, i suspect it was
<dazza> apokryphos: we can't *fail* to superimpose our reason? are you saying we must force others to agree with our definition of reason?
<nikkia> dazza, but then, they haven't been trained properly if that is the case
<dazza> apokryphos: it's reasonable that people shouldn't litter either, but a lot of people do. is everyone that litters unreasonable?
<apokryphos> dazza: I think you're missing the point. The whole idea discussed above was that someone is overcome with emotions/instinct and adrenaline; so much so that they can't reason, we said. As I said, a reasonable person in this situation would be a person that didn't lose their ability to reason despite emotions and instincts of adrenaline
<dazza> apokryphos: if he really was from brazil, perhaps he wasn't aware of the shoot to kill "principle". He might not know the language
<apokryphos> dazza: you answered your own questoin
<apokryphos> *question
<apokryphos> dazza: I agree entirely there
<apokryphos> dazza: we weren't talking just about this man; as you might check, we moved to a more generalized observation of what a reasonable person does.
<dazza> apokryphos: no, you made a more generalized observation of what a reasonable person does, and i disagreed with your generalization :)
<dazza> and i also disagree with your definition of what a reasonable person is
<apokryphos> dazza: by all means, demonsrate it then.
<dazza> demonstrate what?
<apokryphos> dazza: you disagree that a reasonable person is one who uses reason?
<apokryphos> I'd like to see the definition, then. Surely if a reasonable person is *anything*, he/she is that
<dazza> apokryphos: yes i disagree. I would define a reasonable person to be someone who may be reasoned with
<apokryphos> How do you plan on reasoning with someone who can't reason?
<apokryphos> They go hand-in-hand
<dazza> apokryphos: 'not using reason' is not the same as 'can't reason'
<dazza> someone may choose not to use reason at a given time, that makes them unreasonable. that doesn't mean that they never use reason
<apokryphos> Yes, the distinction between actuality and potentiality. Someone who may be reasoned with is a potentially reasonable person
<apokryphos> if you're incapable of reason, then you can't really reason with them, now, can you? =)
<dazza> of course not, but who said that someone who is unreasonable is incapable of reasoning?
<apokryphos> If someone is unreasonable with regard to a particular situation, then they're not reasoning
<dazza> not so
<apokryphos> if someone fails to use reason, then they're being unreasonable, in that situation
<dazza> they may reason that it is in their best interests to be unreasonable
<dazza> you are redefining 'unreasonable' as someone who doesn't use reason
<apokryphos> You're going to get into a whole lot of problems once you start saying that someone can be reasonable by being unreasonable
<apokryphos> or, let's be more precise -- somenoe can be logical by being illogical
<dazza> and ignoring the definition whereby unreasonable means unable to be reasoned with, ie not being willing to communicate with you in a reasonable fashion
<apokryphos> These aren't cases. Meaningful speech presupposes logic
<dazza> that's a very pretty saying. pray do tell, how does it relate to the argument at hand?
<apokryphos> dazza: erm, because a person who is illogical in a particular situation is ipso facto not being logical
<dazza> illogical and unreasonable are not the same thing
<apokryphos> this all follows from the basic (tautologues) presupposition that being logical is logical
<apokryphos> dazza: then you're using a different meaning to those words
<dazza> apokryphos: yes, i did mention that before
<apokryphos> Fine and dandy; we disagree on semantics. I don't like contradictions, though. A definition defined as a contradiction (i.e. whereby someone can be unreasonable to be reasonable) is quite problematic
<dazza> yes, you've said that several times in several different ways
<dazza> and it was all based on your interpretation of something i said about 10 minutes ago
<apokryphos> so you don't agree that it can be reasonable to be unreasonable, then?
<dazza> certainly
<apokryphos> Note that "a reasonable person" is a different thing entirely; "a reasonable  person" includes a statement on the summation of a person's character
<dazza> i think i am being reasonable by continuing this unreasonable discussion :)
<apokryphos> dazza: that's not the same at all
<apokryphos> certainly, as in, you don't agree, or certainly, as in you embrace the contradiction?
<dazza> sorry i don't see what you're comparing that to. a reasonable person is different from what?
<dazza> that depends which definition of 'reasonable' you are using!
<apokryphos> the meaning changes when you speak of what's reasonable to do in a particular sitaution, and of "a reasonable person"
<apokryphos> dazza: I'm going with yours
<apokryphos> dazza: simple Reductio Ad Absurdum here
<dazza> apokryphos: then yes, it can be reasonable (to you) to be unreasonable (to another person)
<dazza> that would be, disagreeing with what they think is reasonable
<apokryphos> That's not what I'm saying at all; you're changing the perspectives, and changing "the regard to which it's reasonable"
<dazza> well in that case, no i disagree with your statement
<dazza> inasmuch as i understand your interpretation of it anyhow
<dazza> perhaps you would care to explain it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found." grrrrrrrrrrr  grrr HELP!!
<apokryphos> We're talking about a specific worldview, and an already presupposed particular criterium for being reasonable. It doesn't matter too much if they vary, but I'm saying that if proffer a definitoin whereby it can *actually* be reasonable (this is why I prefer "logical" -- more technical) to be unreasonable, then you've degenerated into a contradiction
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: did you install that package I said? :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> all of them!!!
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: both libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3c102-mt?
<dazza> apokryphos: so what you mean by your statement, is that it can be logical to be illogical: that is, you are choosing the definition of reasonable (as logical) for the statement you mentioned
<LuNaTiK^GuY> YE
<apokryphos> dazza: close, but I'm saying that it cannot be the case that being logical is illogical, when checked from the same perspective. Denying the law of noncontradiction has serious consequences
<LuNaTiK^GuY> #qt  didnt help
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<dazza> naturally
<dazza> but the first thing you said is that people in panic situations don't lose their ability to reason
<LuNaTiK^GuY> #qt didnt help, told me to solve it on my own :(
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: qt3-dev-tools, qt3-apps-dev  -- can you verify that you have those?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 1 sec
<apokryphos> dazza: incorrect. I said some people don't, sure.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i do
<dazza> [00:49]  <apokryphos> dazza: in theory, yes. But people freeze in situations like that, or people don't lose their ability to reason. <-- is that what you meant to say here?
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: then something's going wrong... those are all the things I have
<apokryphos> dazza: why, of course =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) ---- perhaps it needs an older version????????????
<dazza> so, if that line read: dazza: in theory, yes. But some people freeze in situations like that, or some people don't lose their ability to reason. <-- , then we wouldn't be having this conversation :)
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: no
<apokryphos> dazza: I have no idea why... I don't understand what else you'd interpret that sentence as given the context
* nikkia gets autofs working
<dazza> apokryphos: given the context, i took it to mean that *all* people freeze in situations like that, and noone loses their ability to reason
<apokryphos> dazza: say, there's at least three responses to the situation. You said one was running, I agreed (hence the "sure"), and then I gave others -- those two there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so wot do i do???
<apokryphos> dazza: I wouldn't have said "sure" then, would I? =)
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: ooo, apokryphos knows! Heh, the path to Qt might not properly be set.
<dazza> apokryphos: do you mean the line where you said "i sure would"
<dazza> ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Please check your installation!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i get that part too
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: one sec
<LuNaTiK^GuY> tyt
<ep> what are you compiling LuNaTiK^GuY 
<apokryphos> dazza: no, by agreeing with you there. Heh. Nevertheless, we're really actually agreed on things here; we're inevitable slaves to the problems with semantics, once again :P
<dazza> the beauty of natural languages :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a little KDE app that shows the Doom 2 face full of blood according to cpu load...i know its stupid....but i still need these headers for other stuff
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: is it ./configure; make; make install? or a src package?
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: do ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-dir=/usr/lib/qt3
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ./configure make makeinstall
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: if it's the former, you could try specifying the flags for the qt dir
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: like apokryphos just said :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok lemme try :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> same error :(
<apokryphos> if htat doesn't work you may need to add --with-qt-includes=DIR
<LuNaTiK^GuY> same error on both tries!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this is killin me
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: perhaps look in the directories you have specified, to be sure there is something there
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: can you paste exactly what you're entering?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok 1 sec
<ep> apt-cache search libqt3  did you install libqt3-headers and libqt3-dev  and everything else?
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: also, what did you use for DIR with the --with-qt-includes=DIR flag?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-dir=/usr/lib/qt3 --with-qt-includes=DIR
<apokryphos> heh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the configure does start
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but mid-way it stops at that error
<apokryphos> you're meant to replace the DIR
<dazza> should be /usr/include/qt3 i think
<dazza> sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-dir=/usr/lib/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 <-- try that
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok
<apokryphos> dazza: not sudo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got past that error
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i have another ;)
<apokryphos> oh?
<dazza> ok, not sudo :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it workkkkkkkkkdd ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanksssssssssssss
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :) :) :) xxx to all
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<apokryphos> =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> BUT
<LuNaTiK^GuY> make is giving me errors
* dazza cringes from the BUT
<LuNaTiK^GuY> impossible to read and impossible to paste here!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<apokryphos> Wondering why you got that Qt error; I don't actually have my QTDIR defined, it seems. Hm, probably should.
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: paste the first line that says error:
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is ther a way to clear the console screen first?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its MESSY
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: clear
<dazza> :)
<dazza> or: clear; make
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cc1plus: warning: "-Wbad-function-cast" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cc1plus: Permission denied: opening dependency file .deps/karmack.TPlo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> make[2] : *** [karmack.lo]  Error 1
<LuNaTiK^GuY> midway of make..i get this
<apokryphos> did you do the make with sudo perms?
<dazza> ahhh
<apokryphos> *configure
<dazza> because you used sudo for ./configure you will need to use it with make too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> erm no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it worked now :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lollll
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm so stupiddd
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: configure and make should be done without sudo; only sudo make install
<dazza> those are common mistakes: we all make them
<dazza> we just know what the errors mean :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont lkol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok it got installed
<LuNaTiK^GuY> phewwwwwwwww
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now where do i find the app i installed
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<apokryphos> Alt + F2 -> {appname}
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: there will be files all over the place
<LuNaTiK^GuY> could not run
<LuNaTiK^GuY> grr
<dazza> try it from a konsole, see what output you get
<dazza> perhaps the name of the binary is different from the app name
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<LuNaTiK^GuY> command not found
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: what's the name of the app?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> karmack i think
<LuNaTiK^GuY> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10841
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this is the appo
<dazza> ta
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ta?
<dazza> type kar then press <tab> a couple of times, you should get a list of all apps starting with kar
<jpatrick> thanks
<dazza> sorry, i'm aussie :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok :)
<jpatrick> ta's also from Northern England :P
<dazza> probably a lot of aussie slang is also from northern england, but the yanks don't seem to have taken it all with them...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got karm only
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothin to do with it
<dazza> ok, the app is either called something different, or isn't in the path
<dazza> find /usr -name karmack
<paulo> LuNaTiK^GuY: What if you look in the output of 'make install' to see if you can find the name there
<paulo> or what dazza said
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got this
<LuNaTiK^GuY> without the unknown command ;)
<dazza> ohhhh is it a kicker applet? try starting a new X session (or restarting kde) and looking in the applet menu
<dazza> applet menu being right-click on panel->add to panel->applet
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<yahalom> what is the kubuntu repo? not this right
<yahalom> :
<yahalom> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice14 hoary-updates main
<yahalom> ?
<paulo> that is for KOffice
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok brb
<dazza> looks to me like a koffice-specific kubuntu repo... but i know absolutely nothing about the repos :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks for all ur help !!!!
<yahalom> so what is the kubuntu repo?
<paulo> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<paulo> that is the default, I think
<paulo> you can add multiverse and universe if you want more apps
<yahalom> found it
<yahalom> paulo, thanx mam
<dazza> for users in the US, that's the regular Ubuntu repo yes
<yahalom> man
<paulo> oh of course, that is the US one
<dazza> customise for your locale :)
<dazza> better: see if your ISP has a local mirror that's up to date: you might get free traffic to it :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the applet worked!! thanks to alll :) xxxxx
<dazza> yay :) keep those sources around, it will make it easier to uninstall should you ever feel the need
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the sources for thepackages and all the help? yeah its all written down :)
* dazza grins
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its so cutte
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its the Doom hero
<LuNaTiK^GuY> showing CPU load
<dazza> now you need to find apps to flog ur CPU ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yeah i wanna see blood :)
<dooglio> heh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> OOo did the trick lollllllllll
<dazza> try this from a command line: while true; do true; done
<nikkia> sometimes i see blood when i run OOo without any fancy applets :P
* dazza laughs
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got a '>' on the next line
<dazza> check your semicolons
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is 'done' included?
<dazza> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh crap he'#s bleeding bad!!!
<dazza> hehehe
<dazza> (press ctrl+c to end the spinlock)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hes 50% dead lol
<dazza> should go all the way
<apokryphos> nikkia: you ought to get that checked out. Anger management classes :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> stopped at 50%
<nikkia> dazza, why not be completely evil, and post a fork-bomb for him to test :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sure
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gimme gimme ;)
<dazza> LuNaTiK^GuY: a fork bomb will freeze your computer :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohhh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then we better not
<dazza> we can if you want! ;)
<nikkia> dazza, hmm, maybe, does ubuntu set a fork ulimit ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> at least show me the code ;)
<dazza> nikkia: not sure, it might do being a desktop distro
* dazza goes to check
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol tyt ;)
<nikkia> LFS has a ulimit for fork of 8192
<nikkia> no idea if that'd be enough to prevent a fork bomb being fatal tho :P
* LuNaTiK^GuY wonders y nikkia wants it to be so fatal :S
<dazza> nikkia: lol :) it's very hard to stop all types of fork bombs anyway
<nikkia> nope, no fork limit
<nikkia> (on ubuntu)
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: i don't, actually
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh :)
<nikkia> hmmm, looking at the different default ulimits between ubuntu and LFS is odd
<LuNaTiK^GuY> from where r u nikkia?
<dazza> i haven't done a fork bomb in a while, but it might look something like while true; do echo "while true; do true; done" | bash; done
<nikkia> LFS disables core dumps, and limits locked mem to 32KB, and forks to 8191, ubuntu has none of those limits set
<LuNaTiK^GuY> dazza: 53% dead
<dooglio> would you also have to set the priority super high for that to really work?
<dazza> nikkia: many distros don't like to set limits because that would presuppose what the distro could be used for
<dooglio> seems like you could still kill the job
<dazza> dooglio: not usually no :)
<nikkia> dazza: i don't think disabling core, and limiting processes to 8000+ is a major issue, but i question the locked mem limit
<nikkia> dazza, but then, tbh, i don't recall ever having used 'locked memory' anyway
<dooglio> i'll have to try it on a machine I don't care about
<dazza> nikkia: the number of processes isn't always the fatal aspect of a fork bomb anyway
<nikkia> dazza, i know, usually bash eats all the ram first :P
<dazza> dooglio: should lock a machine solid in about 10seconds flat
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it looks like my little applet here just managed to heat up a discussion on fork bombs ;S
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hahah
<nikkia> dazza, and usually, if you have ulimits set, you'll run out of fd's long before any other limit kicks in
<dooglio> dazza: that's amazing
<dazza> nikkia: indeed, enough contest over the in-memory ram and you're screwed :D
* dooglio wonders if one could craft an email that touches something like that off
* LuNaTiK^GuY fears dooglio from now onwards
<dazza> dooglio: yes, quite easily. just ask the user to run your code :D
<dooglio> dazza: and it doesn't have to run priviledged, does it?
<nikkia> dooglio: iirc, you can do fork bombs in javascript :P
<dooglio> sure, send 'em a bash script
<dazza> dooglio: no, if the machine has no limits set, any user should be able to bring the system down
<dooglio> wow
* dooglio is scared
* nikkia sighs
* LuNaTiK^GuY sulks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<_matt_> hi, does anyone know how to get splashy (or any other splash screen on bootup) working in hoary?
<dooglio> okay, so here is the next question
<nikkia> running this regression test against berkeley-db was a bad idea
<dooglio> where do you set the limits for that?
* apokryphos is blown back by Kat's speed
<nikkia> Starting test 90 of 1582 parallel items.        Rough guess:  2 hour(s) left.
<dazza> dooglio: /etc/security/limits.conf
<dooglio> heh
<dooglio> shoulda known
<nikkia> it was '1 hour left' for the first 30-40 tests :/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'moff for now...cu all l8er! thanks!!
<dazza> nikkia: looks like you will be here for a good 4hours then!
<dooglio> go figure that a limit would be set in a file named "limits.conf"
<dazza> dooglio: sometimes it is buried in the pam config files :)
<nikkia> dooglio: ubuntu uses PAM, thus PAM should be setting the limits
<nikkia> when PAM is in use, /etc/limits{,.conf} is no longer used
<dooglio> ah
<nikkia> another win for PAM, since that means you can define different limits based on different user classes
<dooglio> that is cool
<dazza> ahh, it is /etc/pam.d/su then
<dazza> oh wait, no, it is what i said before...
<dazza> you just need to uncomment a line in /etc/pam.d/su as well
<nikkia> dazza, i think there'll be default limits for PAM globally, then each module in pam.d can override those limits
<dazza> nikkia: lets find out :D if i'm not back in 5 mins i've forkbombed my desktop
<nikkia> dazza: thus a local user can be granted different limits to a remote user, which is cool
<dooglio> heh
<nikkia> in particular, you can setup remote users to have a 10s CPU time limit, and relive the 70s :P
* dooglio discos
<dooglio> so...where does one find this particular limit setting in the many-filed contents of /etc/pam.d
<nikkia> heh, 10s CPU will just about get you thru 4 minutes of MP3 :P
<nikkia> that should be enough for most disco songs :P
<dooglio> "I'm goin' no-where, some body help me...."
<dazza> ok i'm not sure if kubuntu has process limits or my fork bomb sucks...
<dooglio> http://forums.designtechnica.com/archive/index.php/t-7510.html
<dooglio> that is quite appropos
<dooglio> he lists a python exploit
<dooglio> so, i guess, if you want to use /etc/security/limits.conf, you need to enable that in pam
<dazza> dooglio: yep, there's a line in the file i mentioned before that you have to uncomment
<dazza> it's clearly marked
<dooglio> dazza: yup
* dooglio is thinking of trying said python exploit
<dazza> dooglio: better save your work first ;)
<dooglio> heh
<dazza> ahh this is what i was looking for: http://www.runme.org/feature/read/+forkbombsh/+47/
<dazza> one-liner for bash: you don't even have to put it in a script, just type it and watch your computer die :D
<nikkia> these tests are taking forever
* nikkia ponders killing them
* dazza thinks murder is a little brutal
<dazza> try suspending them instead :)
* dooglio will try that bash exploit on his debian box
<dazza> dooglio: here's something fun to do, run top -d .1 in a separate window when you start the exploit. make sure you can see the load averages when you hit the big red button
<dooglio> ...if i can ever get it to boot, that is
<dazza> kidna fun to see your cpu load average hit 800...
<nikkia> dazza, i've seen solaris boxes average that under normal circumstances :P
<dooglio> wow
<dooglio> it happened QUICKLY
<nikkia> (ok, maybe a little exaggerated, but our solaris servers at uni were considered 'unloaded' if they were < 100 in the load :)
<dazza> nikkia: true, but my desktop is a little different :)
<dooglio> interesting
<dooglio> I can still ping the box
<dazza> nikkia: my 800 was an exxageration also :D it was 300 last time i tried it
<dazza> dooglio: are the ping times getting longer?
<dooglio> no, not at all
<dooglio> but I can't log in
<dooglio> and on one session, no echo of characters typed
<dazza> dooglio: looks like the kernel is doing its job, hogging the resources
<dooglio> heh
<dooglio> amazing
<dooglio> the ping time is 0.2 ms
<dooglio> 64 bytes from 10.1.1.1: icmp_seq=45 ttl=64 time=0.1 ms
<nikkia> again, perfectly normal for solaris :P
<dooglio> ah!
<dooglio> Out of Memory: Killed process 5147 (bash)
<dooglio> over and over again, but with a different process number each time (obviously)
<nikkia> thats ok, it probably took large chunks of the kernel out before it decided to kill the bash process :P
<dazza> nikkia: the sgi boxes at my uni have 8megs of cache per cpu... if i had 8megs of cache i could probably push the load a little higher too :)
<dazza> (that's L2 cache)
<dooglio> damn
<dooglio> that is a elegant exploit, for sure
<dooglio> no way out
<nikkia> dazza, just buy some IA64s :)
<nikkia> dazza, i think intel even have a 32MB L2 option
* dooglio reboots his debian box
* nikkia glares suspiciously at the python source code
<nikkia> it took less than a minute to build? /me does not believe!
<dazza> dooglio: there are others that can dirty your ram instead of mass-producing processes, those wreak havoc with the vm system and avoid process limits :)
* dooglio would imagine so
<dazza> nikkia: hmm seems like i've gotta check in on the newest developments in CPU-world :) i'm out of touch
<nikkia> dazza, i really like the itanium 2, but noone sells barebones or anything like that :/
<nikkia> ah, no, its L3 on the IA64 that goes up to 9MB
<dazza> ahh
<dazza> nevertheless, quite impressive :)
<gdh> <nod> Not a IA64 system, but the Xeons in our new quad-CPU dell  box have 8M L3
<gdh> and the performance is very disappointing :(
<nikkia> the IA64 has an obscene number of registers too
* dooglio sets up an nproc limit of 500
<dazza> gdh: what does the box do?
<gdh> I have lots more tests to run next week - one of which will doubtless be installing RHEL / CentOS so Dell know I'm running an 'approved OS' (wankers)
<dooglio> tries the exploit again
<nikkia> i think it works out to be something like 768 registers, when you add them all up
<gdh> dazza: Nothing yet - is going to be a big mysql box
<onewing> is there any way to get synaptic to ignore broken packages?
<gdh> bbiab
<dazza> dooglio: now you can DoS your personal account! try running the exploit then starting new processes under the same username :)
<nikkia> gdh, i hope you're not planning on running J2EE on there :P
<dazza> in fact, if you set a process limit for the machine overall, you will get the same effect... will probably be almost as bad as the exploit itself :)
<nikkia> gdh, as sun has goofed, again, the current build of J2EE won't install on the current RHEL - even though RHEL is the only OS sun let you install on :P
<dooglio> wow
<dooglio> even with an nproc limit of 500, my system still locks up tight
<dazza> dooglio: did you restart? process limits might not be in effect yet...
<gdh> nikkia: No this is a dedicated mysql-only box.. that, sshd and an snmpd :)
<dazza> i dunno what you have to do to get pam to reload its config... but rebooting will do it :)
<gdh> Sun++ :)
<dazza> gdh: what size db?
<gdh> hehehe
<nikkia> gah!
<dooglio> dazza: I did a ulimit -a
<gdh> dazza: dataset is tiny, only 500M or so... 
<nikkia> i've forgotten what it was i was installing python for
<dooglio> and saw that I had a nproc limit of 500
<dooglio> nikkia: to test the python exploit?
<dazza> gdh: takes a lot of traffic tho?
<gdh> dazza: Not at the moment - I want this box to last 5 years tho :)
<nikkia> dooglio: no, something else i wanted to install depended on python
<gdh> dazza:  Basically I saw better performance on a dell 1850 than the 6850 :/
* dooglio wonders if he should reduce the proc limit
<dazza> gdh: ahh. still much bigger than the boxen i work on :) 50MB dataset, mysql shares cpu-time with other services on a sempron-based pc :)
<gdh> dazza: And similarly much better performance using MySQL.com's binary dist in /usr/local than Debian's own :/
<dazza> gdh: wonder what flags the debian team uses...
<dazza> gdh: oh wait, it was probably just a very old build :)
<othernoob> mmh, is there a way to make k3b not use the name "k3b data project" by default and use a diff one instead?
<gdh> dazza: feh ;) 4.1.11a versus 4.1.13 so they're not far behind :)
<dazza> gdh: using sarge then?
<gdh> yep, this is a completely new naked box.. 
<nikkia> aha!
<dazza> by the time etch is out, 5.x will probably be stable :)
<nikkia> it was to install lcms, which libmng needs, which is needed for Qt !
<gdh> by the time etch is out I will have another job so won't give a shit :)
<dazza> hehehe
<dazza> hmm... approaching 3am here
<dazza> *yawn* nice talking, i'm off to bed :)
<gdh> =)
<gdh> bb
<dazza> nite all
<gdh> nn
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos 
<apokryphos> hey
<apokryphos> "xine claims it is unable to play mp3s". How random
<apokryphos> Good to see ubuntu.com finally put a mention of kubuntu on the homepage
* apokryphos will brb
<Dionys> hello, what's the default KDE Style of Kubuntu? I think unfortantely I had delete it
<aseigo> lipstick IIRC
<Dionys> how can I reinstall it?
<apokryphos> tada, cool.
* apokryphos is playing  Big Yellow Taxi (featuring Vanessa Carlton)  by Counting Crows on Two Weeks Notice [amaroK] 
<paulo> lipstick? Not plastik?
<Dionys> no, it isn't plastik
<ep> apokryphos, where did you get "The Big Yellow Taxi"?  I need some music on my box.
<Almindor> hilfe!
<Almindor> "Getting data from system is not supported!" I get this error on any "system/anything"
<Almindor> (the system icon down there)
<Almindor> even home doesn't work
<Almindor> it's shown as a KIOExec error
<apokryphos> ep: I use Limewire generally
<Almindor> anyone?? please.. it's very disturbing
<Wizzard> please, what do I have to do to apply Gnome font settings at KDE startup? I have set dpi bot in xinit and in in /etc/fonts/local.conf
<apokryphos> ep: it's very good; runs on the Gnutella p2p network; plenty o' stuff
<nikkia> hahaha!
<nikkia> the ugly stretch-suv-limo that i keep seeing drive past, just got towed past!
<apokryphos> Hehehe; that'll show them :P
<ep> apokryphos,  cool can I backport it or what?
<darren> hi, can anyone tell me why im restricted to 1024x768 in kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> (there's a Ferrari outside my workplace; whenever the guy comes home he waits in the car for about ten minutes, loving the people that walk past and look)
<nikkia> apokryphos: it really is ugly, its sort of the same style as a humvee, only about 60' long
<nikkia> (its not a humvee tho)
<apokryphos> Wizzard: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell ep about limewire
<apokryphos> nikkia: never actually been in a limo. And just why does it drive past? Aren't they really unpractical cars for everyday driving ;-)
<gdh> apokryphos: I wonder if you can get invisible sellotape to make it look like someone's keyed the whole paintwork down one side? :)
<gdh> apokryphos: I think that would be more fun than actually keying it =)
<Wizzard> apokryphos, what is that package about?
<apokryphos> gdh: haha, genius plan.
<apokryphos> Wizzard: it's so that gtk apps adopt the qt style/fonts
<apokryphos> Wizzard: configurable from kcontrol, once installed
<ep> Woke up on the couch at 2 AM last night, and a classic SNL from 1976 was playing on my TV... Rita Coolege was singing this song and I cant get it out of my head cause it was cool.  She starting hoola hooping too.  Kris Kristofferson was on it too.
<Wizzard> oh, thank you very very much
<nikkia> apokryphos: it drives past because this is a major road, and i imagine the sort of people that live 'up the other end of this road' *cough* beckhams *cough* need to be limo'ed to london often
<gdh> apokryphos: You'd /hope/ that the wanker takes it to some overpriced body shop and they see what it is, but still charge him 1000 for 'fixing' the paintwork :))
<apokryphos> nikkia: rich lil' mofos
<nikkia> apokryphos: who? the beckhams? you're not exactly telling me anything i don't know here...
<nikkia> apokryphos: there are many days i wish that the incident of last dec 17th had turned out differently!
<apokryphos> gdh: he looks like the conventional arrogant rich guy. I'm not joking -- seriously around ten minutes of plain sittin' in the car every time :P
<gdh> apokryphos: That's sad beyond the pale . :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: Hammersmith has a "richer side" and a "ghetto side" (i.e. estates), but it's not *that* rich, the rich side. Used to live near "Bishop's Avenue" in North London -- straight mansions on that road.
<gdh> worth maybe sticking a 'flyer' under a wiper... except rather than being some advert for a club, have a nice long text summarising in 'you are a wanker' signed by lots of people at work? :)
<apokryphos> hahaha
<nikkia> apokryphos: the 'incident' of dec 17th, btw, was something the media didn't pick up on
<apokryphos> Will have to do something, and -- suffice it to say, I have plenty of time to think at work
<nikkia> apokryphos: a 747 landing at stanstead nearly ploughed into the beckham's mansion
<apokryphos> I thikn one of our residents pissed on the wheel in the past :|
<gdh> apokryphos: Might be worth video'ing, even...
<Almindor> what can cause the system menu to fail??
<Almindor> I must've uninstalled some stupid dependency..
<apokryphos> nikkia: hah! How come? Just flying low?
<nikkia> apokryphos: somehow, the plane's GPS was 11 miles off, it wasn't until ATC noticed that a plane shouldn't be at 500' altitude 11 miles out, that the situation was averted
<Almindor> or more like installed..
<_StarScream> apokryphos: i'm living in a studio appartment (shoebox) in tunbridge wells. There are 2 ferrari's a maserrati, a DB9 and a lotus exige parked out the front.
<apokryphos> _StarScream: nice
<nikkia> apokryphos: there was no mention of wtf the pilot was on to actually get that low so far from the airport
<_StarScream> apokryphos: yeh, i'm from adelaide (oz) never seen so many expensive cars in one spot, aside from car dealerships of course
<apokryphos> nikkia: who knows. He liked the air-stewardess a lot.
<nikkia> the only truely expensive car i see here occasionally... is a certain rock star's Ferrari Enzo
<apokryphos> _StarScream: I can see quite a few depending on what area I run around. I've got a friend with 7 Mercs, no lie.
<apokryphos> _StarScream: her dad owns some company with fans. Asked her why he had so many, and she just says, "he likes them a lot"
<buz> i db9? *drooool*
<_StarScream> apokryphos: 7 mercs,  some people are so materialistic ;-)
<gdh> I live in a sleepy commuter town and work in Salford. I don't see a lot of shiny on the roads :)
<apokryphos> _StarScream: almost representative of what her house is like... pool tables, two 72" screens, pretty big house in general etc.
<_StarScream> apokryphos: whoa...
<apokryphos> _StarScream: I'll wager good money that I'm happier in life with my Volvo 460 :P
<buz> friend of mine's family got like 9 digit probably. giant fucking house.
<apokryphos> less happier about failing my test first time ;-)
<apokryphos> nikkia: rock star -- how famous? 
<_StarScream> apokryphos: must be pretty famous...you don't choose an enzo, they choose you...even then afaik you just lease it from ferarri essentially. It stays their property
<nikkia> apokryphos: how many rock stars that have a ferrari fetish and live in the london->cambridge corridor do you know ? :)
<buz> wtf would one drive ferrari anyway. that's pimp cars.
<nikkia> apokryphos: there's only one :)
<apokryphos> :| :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: david gilmour
<buz> the db9 otoh, that is a car
<buz> never even heard of him LOL
<gdh> hah :)
<nikkia> buz, um, pink floyd ?
<apokryphos> wow
<_StarScream> buz: did you see that le-mans db9?
<buz> pink floyd i know
<buz> no
<apokryphos> nikkia: Phil from Eastenders used to live near, so there! I win :P
<buz> i dont think i'd buy an italian car
<buz> the ones i know keep failing ;)
<_StarScream> buz: http://www.motoring.co.za/index.php?fSectionId=754&fArticleId=2151109
<nikkia> right, thats cups+gutenprint configured
<buz> whoa not too shabby
<buz> now if the datacenter techs could get their core router not to drop packages my evening would be saved
<apokryphos> nikkia: on to Qt!
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, apparently, Qt wants mysql and other stuff first
<nikkia> which will of course have a million of its own dependancies yet unsatisfied
<apokryphos> oh joy
<nikkia> wooo hoo
<nikkia> gutenprint even claims the printer can print to CDs
<buz> WTF
<buz> why does Qt want mysql???
<nikkia> (which is the whole purpose of gutenprint vs gimp-print :)
<nikkia> buz, Qt has database support integrated
<nikkia> never understood why
<buz> but not by default i thought
<onewing> does anyone know why konqueror would hang my whole system when i run it as root?
<buz> would be kinda stupid to insist on using it
<onewing> or what i could do to try to get out of a hang?
<nikkia> buz, mysql will be a requirement at some point anyway, makes sense to compile Qt with support for it now
<buz> granted
<apokryphos> onewing: try pressing Enter when it does that. Or, are you running it in "File Manager" mode, and not web browser mode?
<buz> bloody hell 65% package loss is waaaay too much
<apokryphos> onewing: another Q, I guess, is how are you running it from root? sudo konqueror?
<nikkia> buz, they are 'optional' dependancies
<onewing> apokryphos: its just running it from terminal, when in logged in as su
<apokryphos> onewing: you created a root account?
<onewing> apokryphos: does the same with sudo konqueror
<onewing> apokryphos: i think i did, im a fairly big newb, any way i could check?
<apokryphos> onewing: shouldn't really use a root account, particularly not for trying to run GUI apps. 
<apokryphos> onewing: as in, you should ever use "su" -- [k] ubuntu uses sudo
<Dionys> I could change the Syle but not the whole design
<apokryphos> *should never
<Dionys> Konqueror's background is white not pinck and so on
<apokryphos> onewing: anyhow, try alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror, and then enter your *user* password
<Dionys> how can I change it the default?
<onewing> ok, ill try
<apokryphos> Dionys: to the default background?
<Dionys> yes
<Dionys> and the default design
<apokryphos> Dionys: Probably called "Kubuntu Desktop" isn't it?
<paulo> Dionys: Have you tried to go to the Theme Manager and clicking of defaults?
<apokryphos> oh, default colours
<paulo> of = on
<Dionys> no clickung on defaults doesn't work
<apokryphos> * "Kubuntu Wallpaper", heh
<Dionys> yes, perhaps reinstall the desktop would help
<apokryphos> no, shouldn't be hard to manually change... 
<Dionys> but how
<Dionys> ?
<Dionys> my base is ubuntu
<Dionys> (Gnome)
<apokryphos> Configure Desktop
<apokryphos> Colors: Single Color
<apokryphos> #003082 
<apokryphos> and No Blending
<apokryphos> (I hope we're just talking about Background stuff here, as you said)
<paulo> apokryphos: I think he wants to change the whole theme to default, not just the background
<apokryphos> ah
<Dionys> yes I want
<apokryphos> one sec
<onewing> apokryphos: seemed to do the same thing, is there anything i could try to get out of the hang when it happens
<apokryphos> onewing: did you try those things I said?
<onewing> apokryphos: i can still move my mouse, and music keeps playing, but nothing responds
<onewing> apokryphos: yah, unfortunatly, same thing =(
<apokryphos> Dionys: and going into kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes -> Colors and choosing "KDE Default" definitely doesn't change it?
<apokryphos> onewing: have you killall konqueror before trying to rerun it?
<Dionys> one second I must go on kde first ;-)
<onewing> apokryphos:  yah, there wasnt any other ones open
<Dionys> kcontrol where is it;-)
<apokryphos> Dionys: you can just alt+f2 -> kcontrol
<paulo> Dionys: Control Center in the menu
<onewing> maybe ill just have to get the hang of copying stuff around with terminal
<apokryphos> onewing: did you killall, though? Konqueror can still be running
<apokryphos> onewing: what do you want to use with root to copy?
<onewing> apokryphos: ok, didnt do that
<onewing> apokryphos: just from run?
<apokryphos> onewing: in Terminal, killall konqueror  and then just kdesu konqueror
<Dionys> yes, but want to have the default design back
<apokryphos> Dionys: yes, so select the "KDE Default"
<Dionys> one sec.
<ab> what are the packages installed in kubuntu during installation from the web for additional language support ? I had no connection during installation and would like to install them now ?
<onewing> apokryphos: same problem =(
<dodoptotron> i have made a primary linux partition hda2. What should i write in fstab to be able to mount it??
<apokryphos> onewing: hm, seems to work fine here. What are you trying to move?
<Dionys> No, it's almost than before, but konqueror has another directory structure
<onewing> apokryphos: well, its more for ease of use than anything else, but currently im trying to get splashy working
<Dionys> it's still white
<onewing> apokryphos: which seems to be a task in itself
<Dionys> and there's a larger intervall between the directory names
<apokryphos> Dionys: changing the colour certainly wouldn't change directory structure
<onewing> apokryphos: oh yes, it was working before, it just stopped working recently
<apokryphos> onewing: odd. Are you using kde 3.4.1?
<apokryphos> onewing: splashy? Splash screen, do you mean?
<Dionys> well , I want to change the whole design than default
<onewing> apokryphos: yeah, a bootup splash screen
<apokryphos> Dionys: that's something entirely different; not just colours =)
<_StarScream> anyone here using  breezy with PPC? If so is your kdm/kde working?
<apokryphos> onewing: a kde login splash, or an actual bootsplash?
<onewing> apokryphos: a bootsplash
<error403> Does anybody here sucessfully have nvidia kernel module installed, so that Xorg is a little smoother on a nvidia card?
<onewing> apokryphos: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/splashy/
<apokryphos> onewing: that shouldn't be too hard; are you following the guide?
<ValheruLord> hi all... is there no root pass in kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> error403: nvidia drivers working fine here
<Dionys> apokryphos: but that I wanted to talk the whole time ;-)
<error403> apokryphos, how did you install them?
<Dionys> and how can I do this? ;-)
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<error403> apokryphos, did you install the actualy official nvidia drivers?
<error403> thanks apokryphos, ill take a look
<apokryphos> Dionys: heh, no worries. You'll need to change the style, window decoration, mainly, most likely
<apokryphos> Changing the whole "theme" would be ideal, but that's not working you say?
<apokryphos> onewing: I used a similar one, I think... one sec
<Dionys> yes
<Dionys> perhaps I don't know how ;-)
<ValheruLord> hi all. i did'nt enter any root password at startup and now it wants the root password. whatta hell is that i can't su :( pls help
<apokryphos> Dionys: does it successfully change to others?
<Dionys> yes,
<onewing> apokryphos: ok, if i can use one thats easier i will use it
<gdh> ValheruLord: you use 'sudo' and type YOUR password.
<error403> thanks apokryphos, its loading the nvidia drivers now!  i was only 1 step away from having done it...
<error403> lol
<Dionys> but I cannot find lipstik under "desgins"
<apokryphos> Dionys: did you install it?
<ValheruLord> gdh, you mean like "sudo xxx " then su xxx
<gdh> no, 'sudo' is 'pseudo root'..
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dionys> no, I think it should be the default, isn't it?
<gdh> so if you want to edit your apt.sources, you'd do 'sudo vi /etc/apt/souces.list' etc.
<apokryphos> Dionys: sudo apt-get install kde-style-lipstik
<ValheruLord> gdh, i can't sudo apt-get install it wants poassword
<apokryphos> Dionys: Plastik is default (I think)
<gdh> ValheruLord: Yes, YOUR password.
<Dionys> I make it a few times, but it doesn't work
<apokryphos> ValheruLord: check that link -- it wants the user password
<apokryphos> Dionys: when making themes/windecs you have to specify --prefix=/usr on the configure
<apokryphos> onewing: the one I used was apparently http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/ but it's changed 
<apokryphos> onewing: I can try help you with any parts though, if you want.
<Dionys> no I only want to have the default back ;-)
<apokryphos> Dionys: can you change to other themes, or is the kde default the only one it doesn't let you change to?
<Dionys> where? 
<Dionys> under "design" there are a few
<apokryphos> not design
<apokryphos> kcontrol -> Appearance and Themes -> Theme Manager
<apokryphos> "Plastik", there, is the default
<apokryphos> onewing: instructions at the page I gave looks pretty simple though; just have to install one package
<Dionys> yes, in german I think it's "Erscheinungsbild" 
<apokryphos> Dionys: can you change to other themes? 
<Dionys> and there are "design" and "style" and so on but no "Theme Manager
<apokryphos> :|
<Dionys> yes under "design" I can
<onewing> apokryphos: i think i missed the page, i tried it again and it hung
<onewing> apokryphos: can you post it again
<apokryphos> Dionys: what ones do you have there? "Plastik" "Keramik" etc.? 
<apokryphos> Dionys: does it look like this: http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/3.3/snapshot5.png
<Dionys> no it was 
<Dionys> but I change it how you say
<Dionys> but for example konqueror has another background
<apokryphos> ubotu: splashy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplash | http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<apokryphos> onewing: sure; second link above
<Dionys> it isn't than before
<apokryphos> Dionys: just the background is different?
<Dionys> no the structure, too
<Dionys> for example there's a intervall
<Dionys> between the files and directories etc.
<apokryphos> the structure at all won't change from any settings in appearance & settings
<Dionys> it's not the default 
<apokryphos> Dionys: try purging k-d-s as above, see if that helps =)
<Dionys> k-d-s??
<apokryphos> heh, I actually didn't post that :P
<apokryphos> you could try sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-default-settings ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<apokryphos> Questionable if that'll work actually, since it may just ignore the default settings the pack brings if it sees that you manually selected others
<apokryphos> as in, if it works, it shouldn't, really :|
<gdh> rename ~/.kde to ~/.kde_old, then ctrl-alt-backspace? :)
<apokryphos> hehe, I just started typing that too :P
<gdh> it should repopulate a fresh .kde with the /etc defaults? :)
<apokryphos> gdh: yes, I think so -- good idea.
<gdh> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just plugged in my USB headset....usually windows shifts sound to it automatically.... how do i activate it in kubuntu?
* apokryphos definitely needs a sleep. Bye everyone.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> bye apokryphos 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !headset
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !headphones
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: I haven't a clue
<gdh> LuNaTiK^GuY: I've no idea either, but it's a good question :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> haha KinfoCenter detected it and put it under Audio devices ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thats allready a big step i guess
<gdh> cool :)
<ValheruLord> so sudo -s helps... but i want  a real root user for server usage.. how can i do it
<gdh> more than I get - I'm told 'No informaion available about Soundcard' in the 'Sound' section of KInfoCenter .. yet my sound works find =)
<gdh> ValheruLord: 'sudo passwd' 
<gdh> I can't see how that helps 'server usage' ..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kmix found it too
<gdh> bonus- must be an ALSA thing, then
<nikkia> ValheruLord: sudo -i
<nikkia> ValheruLord: btw, you don't *really* need a real root user in most situations, as most servers that rely on root's passwd use sasl these days
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yeah...thing is...i have no clue how to make it work
<ValheruLord> nikkia, i want to disable the root acces with sudo -s ?
<ValheruLord> nikkia, impossible?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gdh: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2803.html ....i'll try read this
<gdh> god that sounds messy
<gdh> am surprised there's no way to select the default device in the Control Centre..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so am i :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this should be a trivial job to do
<gdh> I mean, there's a dropdown to choose the MIDI Device... but not the PCM audio one? ffs...
<gdh> I guess you can use the 'Override device location' if you know the /dev path to the second device...
<gdh> you could try /dev/dsp1 I guess :)
<gdh> will use Open Sound System rather than ALSA, but I know nothing about ALSA.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i know nothing about both :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm a total noov
<LuNaTiK^GuY> *noob
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !usb
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: I don't know, could you explain it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> course u dont!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<mats> !dvd
<ubotu> well, dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<mats> !dvd-burning
<ubotu> mats: I don't know, could you explain it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> use k3b
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikkia: ever used a USB headset on linux...?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mine got detected all rite
<mats> In windows you got dvdshrink.. how do i copy the dvd too my harddrive? 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just dont know how to set it as the default device
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no idea mats....i have to try that out soon :(
<mats> LuNaTiK^GuY: ok :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> firts i need to get all my hardware/software working
<mats> thats not the easy part :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no sh**
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i must admit....i got too lazy with Win...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> first i had Windows with M$ software
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then i had windows with open source software
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now i have Windows with open source dual booting with Linux
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :) :) :) 
<mats> and soon only linux
* LuNaTiK^GuY feels proud
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant just throw away Win
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wotever all Unix users may say
<mats> yes you can!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> not for games i wont
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<mats> cedega!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh come on!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u cant be serious
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cedega mite work with 30% of the games
<mats> havnt tryed it.. im not a gamer.. 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> giving me a 20% lag :)
<mats> hehe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and random errors
<mats> buy an xbox.. or ps2
<LuNaTiK^GuY> welllll
<mats> hehe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont happen to have the $$$
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and xbox is still M$ :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i like linux
<mats> yes, but it allows you to only run linux on you computer
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its improving at a rapid rate
<mats> good
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont hate Win that much
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm an optimist...i like both
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for different reasons
<mats> i dont like getting errors for no reason at all.. so, i dont like win :p
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont like having a headset that doesnt work...so i like win :)
<mats> haha
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i dont hate linux either
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm starting out and its cool already
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and its a powerful learning tool for my uni course
<mats> Never tried a usb-headset.. but im sure you get it going! 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sure.....solutions do exist...just hard to come by
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and sometimes....hard to implement
<mats> hehe, yes 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if i had grown up with linux the way i did with Win...i probably would already have a solution
* aseigo flashes back to, say, just 6 or 7 years ago .....
<aseigo> "desktop solutions usually don't exist and thost that do are always arcane"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes aseigo....that is major concern
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y build a desktop distro...if no desktop solutions exist?
<aseigo> so .. we've come a long way =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its an entire new window
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in linux's philosophy
* aseigo remembers when we didn't even have usb, let along things like "usb-headset" ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh i remember playing games on a pc speaker ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HAHA
<aseigo> well, the desktop side of it has been many years in the making ... we've just had a LONG hill to climb
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it was fun though
<mats> i dont like linuxs philosophy, but i love it anyway!
<aseigo> mats: which philosophy is this?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> aseigo.......is there a remote possibility to have "next next next" installations later on?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> some guys from yoper told me YES
<mats> aseigo: sorry, the gnu philosophy.. the communism ideal
* aseigo smacks mats 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<aseigo> first off, gnu isn't communist
* LuNaTiK^GuY grabs some popcorn
<aseigo> secondly, the gnu philosophy isn't the "linux" philosophy. gnu is not linux
<mats> i know i know, typed wrong.. 
<mats> i ment gnu
<Riddell> mats: you don't like freedom?
<aseigo> Riddell: apparently not.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Riddell: freedom in hell or chained in heaven? that is the question ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i feel TOO free
<aseigo> heh. nah.. there's also "freedom in reality"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm lost in it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there's too much to discover
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i fear it might backfire later on
<mats> Riddell: im a capitalist 
<mats> i love freedom
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i love freedom....i just hate the console ;)
<aseigo> mats: so am i
<aseigo> mats: (a capitalist) .. i'm not sure what aspect of the gnu philosophy you see as being anticapitalist
<TestMAD> i love console..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> TestMAD: why???
<TestMAD> one wrong typo and *POOF*..
<TestMAD> there goes a few days hard work
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so u love it ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y not have a simple..."next next next"
<TestMAD> yea..cus im too dumb to learn stuff for console..so i watch all yos guys mess  up and laff..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thats all Linux needs
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :S
<TestMAD> hehe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the rest is allready PERFECT
<TestMAD> j/k
<LuNaTiK^GuY> leave the console there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for those who want to use it
<TestMAD> im new to linux and console isnt that bad..its actually kinda nice when something goes wrong
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but lets also intoduce some friendlier aspects
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y should i install a flash plugin thru the console?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y not just do it by clicking "install" in firefox
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i mean
<sirlordt> hello to all
<mats> hello
<LuNaTiK^GuY> as a Win user i got scared at first
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sirlordt: helo
<aseigo> mats: i mean, it's very similar in concept to public works roads in many ways
<sirlordt> i had proble with shared folders
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i like listening to Manu Chao while using console
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<aseigo> mats: if anything, it fits rather nicely into the capitalist concept of "externalization"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is Linux a male-dominated area?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> (just asking)
<sirlordt> i configured the kde control center to "simple share users"
<mats> LuNaTiK^GuY: no
<aseigo> LuNaTiK^GuY: IT in general is
<aseigo> LuNaTiK^GuY: simply due to the lack of female participants.
<sirlordt> but the simple user no have the share anything
<LuNaTiK^GuY> even if i wanted to participate........i'm like never gonna reach the level you guys are in
<sirlordt> i entered in the share pallete in properties folder but always show "configure the shared folder"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i like the way hexadecimals were removed :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and KDE intorduced
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> looks a tad better HAHA
<mats> aseigo: and where do you find collectivism in capitalism?
* LuNaTiK^GuY grabs more popcorn
* LuNaTiK^GuY crunch crunch
<sirlordt> any users here try to make this before??? (share folders in kde 3.4.x)??
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i never connected a network
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<aseigo> mats: consortiums? industry standards groups? 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there any future kde preview?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 3.5
<LuNaTiK^GuY> or so
<sirlordt> my samba config work i have view win machines a browse to shares
<LuNaTiK^GuY> or 4.0
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm off for now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> bbl ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> an hour or so
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> enjoy
<aseigo> imats: moreover there is nothing in capitalism that says "collectivism is wrong". 
<aseigo> mats: moreover there is nothing in capitalism that says "collectivism is wrong". 
<aseigo> mikl: and even more importantly, i think our current implementation of capitalism is far from perfect ...
<aseigo> fuck. stupid tab completion
<aseigo> that was for mats too ;)
<mats> i thought so..
* Riddell spots his cussing words highlight go off
<aseigo> mats: there are changes happening within the capitalist world towards ethics and new understandings of economic interaction
<aseigo> Riddell: you have a cuss word highlighter? seriously?
<aseigo> fuck me!
<aseigo> ;)
<Riddell> aseigo: just so I can keep an eye on the troublemakers
* aseigo is a troublemaker =P
<mats> aseigo: Im not thinking of the capitalism we see to day .. witch isnt pure capitalism.. Lassiez-fair capitalism is the pure.. never tried though. Collectivism is unmoral. If every man does things for him selv, everyone would be happy.
<aarcane> Hi, I made a custom color theme as my user and I'm trying to make it the default for kdm.  I disabled the kubuntu theme, and am using the stock kde greeter, and want to apply my color theme to it, but despite having the settings for it set in the kdm config pannel, I can't manage to actually make the colors show upl.
<sirlordt> ok never respond to me ...
<sirlordt> :(
<aseigo> mats: blah .. you've been reading too much anne rand for your own good
<mats> aseigo: Like mp3.. Everybody wants to have freedom to copy a cd to mp3.But this isnt freedom, its a communism idea. You have NO rights to copy a cd to mp3.. if the record company say no
<aseigo> mats: well, actually, if the owner of the property says no.
<aseigo> mats: but you're committing a classical logical mistake here:
<mats> aseigo: Ayn Rand is the queen
<aseigo> "if a is a subset of b and not a then all not b"
<aseigo> no, she was a decent writer with very wrong ideas
<mats> aseigo: i thought you said you were a capitalist_
<mats> ?
<aseigo> i am. ayn rand is not the definition of capitalism
<mats> so, adam smith and Ludwig Von Mieses is also wrong?
<aseigo> she's the definition of selfish bitch with no real world experience
<aseigo> you think adam smith and ayn rand had similar philosphies? hehe
<aseigo> the fact is that there are times when you could benefit greater by acting for yourself at the expense of others
<mats> no,von mieses econmics is the ringht one - and i think that ayn would have supportet it
<aseigo> which in turn leads to a non-sustainable cycle that eventually destroys yourself
<sirlordt> this the channel for kunbuntu support or the politics??
<aseigo> there's a reason why we have government control on various things, ranging from drugs allowed to sell on the market to rights to bandwidth
<aseigo> sirlordt: kubuntu =)
<aarcane> sirlordt, polotics :)
<Riddell> sirlordt: it's sunday, we get distracted :)
<sirlordt> thanks
<Riddell> sirlordt: good way to share files is kpf, kicker -> add applet -> public file server
<aseigo> mats: self interest is not the only motivation that works, nor does it always succeed
<aarcane> I hope sunday is casual dress...  'cause if not, too late >,.,<
<insanekane> I opened an encrypted email in Kmail, and unfortunately, I typed my password wrong. How can I force KMail to re-ask the password ?
<sirlordt> thanks riddell 
<aseigo> mats: i agree that collectivism is not the solution in all situations .. but nor is it always the least useful concept, and often is works
<aseigo> insanekane: if you types the password wrong it should ask again the next time you click on an encrypted mail
<insanekane> collectivism ?
<Riddell> aarcane: what does this give you?  grep ColorScheme /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<insanekane> aseigo: it just doesnt :/
<aseigo> insanekane: working for the group rather than the individual (though the latter may benefit anyways)
<insanekane> aseigo: it just shows "Error: Bad passphrase"
<insanekane> aseigo: right
<sirlordt> Riddell the public file server what protocol use?? http??
<Riddell> sirlordt: yes, http
<aarcane> ColorScheme=Suzanns Theme
<mats> Working for you self allways gives you the bigest penefits
<sirlordt> mmm very good no ms protocols any can access to him
<aseigo> mats: i suggest you go study game theory then
<mats> aseigo: :-) thats game.. not real world. 
<apokryphos> Enlightenment CVS is looking seriously pretty cool
<apokryphos> nice lil' lightweight DE. Very cool effects.
<aseigo> mats: as i said, i suggest you go study it. 
<sirlordt> Riddell: how access file share??
<mats> aseigo: I dont see where you can get capitalism and have a goverment who dont allow free drugs..
<nikkia> apokryphos: i must admit a fondness for E's amiga-like screens
<aseigo> mats: you do know that game theory is a fundamental part of the math of economic theory, right?
<Riddell> sirlordt: click on the panel applet and choose new server
<apokryphos> nikkia: not sure if you want to, but there's a repository with Enlightenment CVS, which has a lot of working stuff with it
<sirlordt> Riddell: http://myip:/???
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, yeah, repository, that'd help me right now :P
<apokryphos> they've really sorted out the previous ugliness I thought it had
<apokryphos> nikkia: you still have it on the laptop, no?
<Riddell> sirlordt: yes  http://myip:8001/
<aseigo> mats: what?! a gov that DOESN'T allow free drugs? wtf does that have to do with capatalism? or are you just arguing like a drowning man swims now?
<mats> aseigo: i know, but the thery is wrong.. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: a laptop that only supports 'vesa' as the X driver, and even then, slowly :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: it is looking quite nice; some cool lil' affects. i.e. fire on the bottom etc
<insanekane> mats: what theory ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: well, E is a lightweight DE ;-)
<sirlordt> Riddell: my firewall must permit the access logical no??
<Riddell> sirlordt: yes
<nikkia> apokryphos: not THAT lightweight, twm taxes my laptop :P
<insanekane> mats: if you really believe individualism provides greatest benefits, well, you ought to read a lot of economics before you should claim such things
<apokryphos> nikkia: ok, but you're missing out :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: i may compile it, sometime :P
<mats> aseigo: free drugs is one of many basic thinks.. A goverment who only controls police, military and the court-house wil survive.. drugs is one of the things that makes freedom in the country. 
<apokryphos> Good idea. Not sure when they're releasing officail 1.7 -- will check.
<jpatrick> cya you all later
<sirlordt> Riddell: thanks more use full solution
<nikkia> apokryphos: and i know how nice E looks, altho i always found that it had some fundamental flaws particularly in the virtual screens layout (no easy way to keyboard switch between them in sequence, etc)
<apokryphos> bye jpatrick :)
<Riddell> sirlordt: you're welcome.  I wish kpf had a better user interface though
<insanekane> mats: narcotics is such a controversial thing ... try to apply your logic to nuclear weapons, etc
<mats> insanekane: i have.. iv read marx, adam smith, milton freeman, von mieses and a lot ather.
<nikkia> argggggh!!!
<insanekane> mats: my math teacher once said "you cannot read math. you can only do math"
<mats> every free contry sould have nuclear if the want to.
<nikkia> apokryphos: they fixed that damned stretch-SUV already ! :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: could possibly make a shortcut, I'd presume? I think the using the mouse, as you can here could be good if you got used to it.
<nikkia> it just drove by my window, offending my eyes, again
<aseigo> mats: so you think a government should stay out of the verification of drugs for public consumption?
<apokryphos> hahaha
<insanekane> mats: my father told me once "reading a swimming instruction manual, doesn't mean you can swim or learn it thereof"
<apokryphos> nikkia: they probably slipped the guy an extra 50 and bam! ;-)
<mats> aseigo: yes
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, the problem is, E's virtual screens are split, so if you have 4 screens, they'll be numbered 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B...
<nikkia> you can define a shortcut to switch between A/B, or 1/2, but not 1A->1B->2A->2B
<insanekane> mats: thats nonsense ... there are a lot of non-working, toxic marvel medicines out there
<aseigo> mats: so then operating in the self interest drug companies would release drugs that haven't been properly tested 
<apokryphos> nikkia: hm, yes, that could be annoying. 
<aseigo> mats: realize that they already try and get away with this as is
<mats> insanekane: yes, and the learn that the shouldnt be using it.. 
<apokryphos> nikkia: I really like their version of alt+tab though. Window comes into focus, mouse goes to app
<aseigo> mats: and this would result in the maiming and/or death of untold thousands ...
<aseigo> mats: there is a REASON why "free" nations have things like the FDA
<insanekane> mats: case in point: since there is no administrative setup for it, in India, companies routinely sell drugs and chemicals which have been removed from US markets by the FDA
<aseigo> mats: it arose in response to the "self motivation" philosophy espoused by Rand NOT WORKING
<mats> aseigo: i think that people has a brain for them self.. doing drugs is a stupid think.
<aseigo> mats: this has nothing to do with thoery, but historical experience
<aseigo> mats: i'm talking about pharmaceutical drugs
<mats> no nation is FREE to day..
<apokryphos> define "free" :P
<aseigo> mats: that's why put the term in quotes. 
<apokryphos> we wouldn't have free moral agency by many presupposed definitions
<mats> apokryphos: freedom to speak. My freedom stops where yours begin.
<aseigo> mats: anyways, i don't have more time for this discussion today, but really .. go study game theory, go read up on the history of various social contracts ... go find out about the social contracts being put into place today and discover WHY
<insanekane> mats: freedom to speak != freedom to sell untestes drugs
<apokryphos> mats: you think you're not free to speak? :)
<sirlordt> Riddell: ready to share ;) one more thanks
<aseigo> mats: Rand has been discreditted much in the same way Marx has been ... there are still adherents to both, but it doesn't mean it works in the real world
<insanekane> Marx discredited ?
<mats> apokryphos: Iam, but im not free to use drugs. Not to take my own life. Nore eather to sell drugs
<apokryphos> Marx was recently voted "Greatest Philosopher ever" by BBC4 Poll :Z
<aseigo> mats: hum.. you do realize that "my freedom stops where yours begins" doesn't really fit into a randian world ;)
<nikkia> welcome uniq, fellow xs26 user :P
<apokryphos> mats: you're free to do all those, but doing so you'll have to accept the consequences. 
<insanekane> aseigo: still no luck on the KMail thing ... is there some file I can delete to make this happen ?
<apokryphos> mats: needless to say, some countries permit euthanasia
<insanekane> damnit
<mats> apokryphos: and one of the consequences is to take away my freedom. Sending me to prison.
<Riddell> insanekane: restart kmail?
<insanekane> Riddell: tried .. doesnt do it :/
<apokryphos> mats: you're using various definitions of freedom. You don't have absolute freedom, ever, of course. That would be an odd concept, anyhow.
<gdh> apokryphos: "[19:02]  * apokryphos definitely needs a sleep. Bye everyone." - isn't it now wayy past your bedtime? ;)
<error403> just a quick question - is /usr/local/java the best place to install a JRE to?
<apokryphos> gdh: quick nap before work ;-)
<gdh> That's funny - I wait until I get to the office...
<insanekane> Riddell: also, for some odd reason, Kmail->KWallet integration doesnt work :/
<mats> apokryphos: i use one defintion of freedom. My freedom stops where yours begin
<apokryphos> error403: just enable backports and install the sun-{something} package
<error403> backports?
<apokryphos> mats: that's not a definition.
<mats> Marx was a fool
<mats> :p
<mats> no
<apokryphos> gdh: I do sometimes, too :P. Try to stay awake for first few hours though, at least.
<insanekane> mats: alteast not as bad as Rand ;)
<error403> apokryphos, backports?
<apokryphos> Rand had a few interesting concepts. I'm interested in reading her just to challenge all those who boast that Rand is a pseudophilosopher
<apokryphos> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<insanekane> apokryphos: i don't think she is a pseudo-..., i just think her philosophy is too ... clinical
<AnHu> apokryphos: I have now the default style again ;-)
<apokryphos> insanekane: I can't help but think some silly people dismiss her because she's a woman ;-)
<apokryphos> AnHu: cool; did moving .kde work, then?
<insanekane> apokryphos: actually, i didn't know she was a woman, until much after i read fountainhead
<mats> apokryphos: i started up by saying that the gnu philosphy is communist, and now everyone speaks like a sosical-demokrats :)
<_shawn_> hiwhat's KDEDIR and QTDIR on knubuntu?
<_shawn_> *kubuntu
<AnHu> yes I delete .kde
<insanekane> mats: gnu is not communist
<apokryphos> insanekane: did you enjoy it? I picked up copies of those from a charity shop the other day; been meaning to dig in, but my reading list is just so long at the mo...
<BROKEN_LADDER> THE KDE control center is messed up bad
<_shawn_> hi what's KDEDIR and QTDIR on kubuntu? help please
<apokryphos> _shawn_: I don't think there should be a KDEDIR; that was obsolete and KDEDIRS is used
<apokryphos> which is /usr
<insanekane> apokryphos: yes, i did enjoy it ... though, i thought that Roark character was too artificial although, im sure there are people like that... i personally wouldn't consider him to be a role-model of any kind
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i try to change the login manager settings, i type in the right password but then it goes back to the main "welcome" blue background screen.
<_shawn_> ok what's KDEDIRS
<aseigo> _shawn_: try: kde-config --prefix
<insanekane> apokryphos: except perhaps, as an exemplar of some way of life
<apokryphos> aseigo: don't think he has kubuntu...
<_shawn_> usr... that's it?
<apokryphos> insanekane: I like the concept behind "Atlas Shrugged"
<mats> apokryphos: and that is?
<insanekane> apokryphos: you mean the concept behind the name ?
<apokryphos> yes, and the picture. 
<apokryphos> mats: try to look for the cover to Atlas Shrugged
<insanekane> apokryphos: yes very nice ... but the situation is way to artificial .. fountainhead was bearable in that sense
<mats> the ideal man
<insanekane> err .. way too artificial
<apokryphos> I only really presumed that Atlas was a represenative of man, rather than being the ideal man
<apokryphos> I could be real wrong :P
<insanekane> apokryphos: yeah, it is representative of the ideal *men* of society
<apokryphos> suffice it to say she's not my primary interest in Philosophy
<apokryphos> Ok, I see. 
<mats> apokryphos: nietzhe?
<insanekane> apokryphos: i wouldn't go so far as to call it a philosophy (so many things pass for "philosophy" these days)
<apokryphos> mats: yuck :P
<mats> or something like that 
<apokryphos> insanekane: Rand is a Philosopher, even if you think she's a pseudo one. Objectivism is a Philosophical theory
<apokryphos> Nietzsche
<insanekane> apokryphos: i dont think she is a psuedo one
<mats> hard name to spell :p
<apokryphos> ok, cool.
<apokryphos> mats: though I don't know him well enough to properly dislike him ;-)
<gdh> I feel a little inadquate in this discussion. Er, how about that Krita, beats Photoshop any day, eh? ;)
<insanekane> apokryphos: but i do not think Objectivism is a philosophy, in the same way i object to logo being a programming language (although, by all definitions it is)
<mats> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> insanekane: you evidently have a different definition in mind, and you should essentially be using another one. 
<JakubS_> why, oh why kubuntu sets bitstream vera as default font? most latin2 chars appear as blocks - really ugly :-(
<insanekane> apokryphos: sure. the reasoning behind al queda's 9/11 attack was philosophical
<apokryphos> insanekane: needless to say, you're going way against the consensus. It's plainly known as "Rand's Objectivist Philosophy". 
<insanekane> apokryphos: no, i dont differ in definitions. i differ in prudence :)
<insanekane> apokryphos: note my statement in brackets -> (although, by all definitions it is)
<apokryphos> insanekane: err... yeah, sure. :|
<error403> apokryphos, i tried the backport, was a bit of a disaster...
<apokryphos> error403: why?
<apokryphos> did you install sun-j2re1.5?
<insanekane> apokryphos: my point is this. everything is philosophy, if you go by definitions. pretty much every branch of science and the social sciences began as philosophical questions.
<insanekane> apokryphos: but, i wouldn't call Organic chemistry, a philosophy
<error403> apokryphos, ill try that one...
<apokryphos> insanekane: everything really isn't Philosophy. And we don't have to go "just by definitions". We have shared understandings for things like this
<insanekane> apokryphos: the problem with Rand, and with Communism, is that it requires everyone to behave in a certain way ... it just doesn't work that way.
<apokryphos> insanekane: Science differs from Philosophy in that science works and concentrates upon manipulating and observing things within a given closed environment
<insanekane> apokryphos: science differs from philosophy only in one point: the scientific method.
<apokryphos> insanekane: suffice it to say that's a pretty major point
<ValheruLord> why is not grubconf in repository
<apokryphos> but, if you can acknowledge Philosophy's discursiveness then you can understand why the ancient's really only had two subjects: philosophy and maths
<apokryphos> or geometry
<insanekane> apokryphos: and rhetoric, and music
<insanekane> and of course, gymnastics :)
<apokryphos> insanekane: things like rhetoric and Literature etc. came under Philosophy, you'll note
<TestMAD> apokryphos and insanekane: maybe a little off topic..but in your opinions what kind of society was star trek?
<apokryphos> as did Psychology, Sociology etc
* apokryphos doesn't watch ST
<insanekane> apokryphos: ST ?
<apokryphos> ..and knows little of Political Philosophy :P
<apokryphos> insanekane: Star Trek...
<insanekane> apokryphos: dunno abt that. I speak from my readings. however, my readings may not be as comprehensive as yours :)
<TestMAD> was it socialist or communist?
<nikkia> woooah, that scared the bejubus out of me!
<apokryphos> no idea
<insanekane> TestMAD: perhaps, knowledge society :)
<error403> another question... usually, there is a msttcorefonts package, however on Ubuntu/Kubuntu it seems to be non-existant
<marsh> hey.... this kubuntu stuff is great!
<nikkia> i was staring out the window, just enjoying the sunset, when suddenly a bright light appeared in the sky right in front of me...
* apokryphos loves it when nikkia is surprised by something 8)
<apokryphos> Sounds like War of the Worlds
<nikkia> it was a 767 on appproach to stanstead at about 800' turning on its landing lights :P
<TestMAD> ufo's
<TestMAD> better watch for the black helicopters now
<TestMAD> heh
<apokryphos> error403: Do you have Universe/Multiverse?
<marsh> but anyone know how I can repeat a search in a browser window? (ie after using '/string -to-find', I cant repeat the search!?!?
<JakubS_> f3
* apokryphos has gotta go -- late for work!
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm on the 'long slog' now, so i have plenty of time to waste before building something else :P
<apokryphos> adieu people =)
<error403> apokryphos, yeah
<nikkia> (ie, building Qt)
<apokryphos> !find msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<apokryphos> error403: there
<error403> yeah
<apokryphos> nikkia: enjoy =). TTYL.
<marsh> Nikkia - had one at about the same height go directly overhead approaching Bristol Airport last week - rediculously low!
<error403> i tried apt-get install msttcorefonts tho
<nikkia> apokryphos: see ya later
<error403> and it was empty
<nikkia> marsh: they're often low here, but i've never been looking at 'a blank sky' and suddenly the plane appear because he just turned on his lights before
<marsh> nikkia - i get the picture, fair play!
<TestMAD> see..im glad i live in a little pudunk town now..
<TestMAD> no fear of airplanes crashing in my back yard
<nikkia> testmad, ever seen the maps of air-routes on 9/11 ?
<marsh> anyone know about that 'repeat search' sequence? I looked in loads of places, but only getting 'FIND NEXT (F3)' keys, not the /string search... 's really frustrating me
<TestMAD> nikkia: no
<nikkia> testmad, it scared me more just how 100% covered the sky was prior to the attacks
<nikkia> testmad, because the maps showed traces of aircraft for a 1hour period, the lines just cluttered the whole map ;P
<TestMAD> i doubt there would have been anything important to blowup in stonewood WV tho
<nikkia> testmad, there's the fact that blowing up WV could be fun in itself :P
<marsh> oh shit - F3 works for it! sorry people - trimewastin' there - - teach me to 'presume' pessamistically, eh?
<TestMAD> but..on the other hand i was living in houston TX at the time that happened..the company i worked for gave everybody the day off when it happened.
<TestMAD> i just remember getting a call from my wife at the other store location saying that we were all told that we could go home and that we should watch the news.
<JakubS_> time for ultimate distro speed test - launching openoffice :-)
<paines> hi
<othernoob> how do i check the firmware of a cd/dvd drive?
<nikkia> othernoob: hdparm -I ?
<JakubS_> ugh, 64s -  bad :-(
<nikkia> hdparam -I even
<nikkia> no hdparm was right :P
<othernoob> thanks
<paulo> does anyone know where the setting is to only cycle windows from the current desktop with Alt+Tab, or from all desktops?
<insanekane> paulo: configure desktop ?
<paulo> insanekane: I couldn't find it there
<paulo> I only saw the taskbar "Show Windows from all Desktops"
<ValheruLord> how can i install gnome in kubuntu
<insanekane> paulo: me can't find it either :/
<paulo> insanekane: ok, thanks for trying :)
<insanekane> paulo: np :)
<othernoob> mmh. great.. nec only offers firmware updates with windows installer..
<TestMAD> dont you just hate that
<error403> yes
<marsh> ok - now i got that sorted...
<marsh> I bin trying to network 2 machine with a x-over lead, and am having problems finding out how to get the machine to see each other - the closest I've found to what I need is a RH guide (or at least, the closest I've found that I can understand). Dataw0lf has a great HOWTO for beginners, but seems to still be writing the intermediate one. RHseem to be close - but the system is set up differently, still - what I'm after is - how to
<marsh> the other machine.
<ValheruLord> are there any gui tools to configure grub in kde
<ValheruLord> kubuntu does'nt give a grub list and see windows!!
<ztonzy> there's no bluetoothstuff  for KDE ? 
<TestMAD> just for anyone lookin for a cheap 80gig HD - http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=635135
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, kdebluetooth?
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: yes
<ztonzy> I can't install it
<ztonzy> http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/  found that...possible to use "Sid" Repositries for Kubuntu ?
<ValheruLord> well i asked also a question but noone answered :)
<marsh> how do i set the IP address of my eth0 so another machine can ping it?
<marsh> (or find the ip address)?
<ztonzy> marsh: just ping ? :)
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: ah
<gdh> marsh: Control Centre -> Internet & Network -> Network Settings ?
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: might download the source
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, yes compile and install :P
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: :)  lazy ?
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, ./configure make make install :P
<ValheruLord> is it hard?
<Riggzy_Linux> Anyone know what that "Music" slider in ALSA is mapped to?
<gdh> Riggzy_Linux: Entirely dependent on the driver + your card :)
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: heh
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: the sources has "beta" tag on it
<ValheruLord> is there a kde gui for grub config????
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, there must be a stable release to
<ValheruLord> too
<nikkia> right, that's Qt build
<nikkia> built
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: sure
<gdh> ValheruLord: Sure, sudo kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ztonzy> dunno where tho
<marsh> gdh control settings have th eth cards freyed out - i tried admin mode, no joy :(
<marsh> ztonzy: ping what? i dont know the ipaddress for the other  machine
<marsh> :confused:
<ValheruLord> gdh, but it is my friends kubuntu and he is a n00b.. he cant do in that way .. i can give him my file but my comp. has no windows and no gates :D
<gdh> marsh: Admin mode made it go back to a generic 'choose a category' screen?
<marsh> gdh: y
<ztonzy> marsh: sorry , I am tired..dont listen to me 8)
<gdh> marsh: That's a known bug :)
<gdh> marsh: open a Konsole and type 'sudo kcontrol'
<marsh> gdh - fantastic! ;)
<marsh> ztonzy: np mate
<Riggzy_Linux> gdh - oh joy
<gdh> ValheruLord: I know little about grub, so can't even provide an example of the right syntax..
<ValheruLord> ok
<gdh> no Windows on this machine, either..
<gdh> google's likely yout best bet
<Riggzy_Linux> is there any way to map a programs output to that Music slider?
<gdh> ValheruLord:  http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm
<gdh> ?
<ValheruLord> gdh, why is'nt there the grubconf package
<ztonzy> hmm n one ?
<ValheruLord> i made with this
<ztonzy> no*
<gdh> ValheruLord: No idea :)
<ztonzy> I want bluuueee for kde
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, wait a sec.
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, deb http://fred.hexbox.de/debian ./
<ValheruLord> add this
<ValheruLord> :)
<ValheruLord> for a deb package
<ztonzy> that's for "Sid" ?
<marsh> gdh: does that set the ip address for that machine on the ntwork? 
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, may be it can be installed on kubuntu too
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: would it work ?
<gdh> marsh: That just runs the Control Centre as root, so you have the ability to change network settings.
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, i don't know but why not trying ? :)
<marsh> gdh - yeah, i tried to change them, but geting an error - on entering 192.168.0.1 as IP address, it says the 'format of specified broadcast is not valid.
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: installed hehe
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, ;)
<marsh> gdh: does this mean I have to dig out the domain name of the other pc?
<gdh> marsh: ... so what did you set the broadcast address to?
<gdh> marsh: Sounds like you're using bogus information
<marsh> gdh: sorry mate, i don't unserstand... :( - there was nothing asking for broadcast address
<marsh> I'm trying to find out/set an IP address so that I know what to ping from pc#2
<gdh> marsh: Hm, if you press 'Advanced Settings' then a 'Broadcast' paramater appears.. make sure that it's empty :)
<gdh> I'm assuming the other settings there are IP addrses 192.168.0.1 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<marsh> gdh, it is empty. I did look, but left it empty & closed it again...
<marsh> gdh yes (other settings
<marsh> )
<gdh> what's the IP of the other machine? 192.168.0.<something> ?
<marsh> it doesn't have one yet... (at least i dont think it does..) was trying to sort out this one first. that a bad move?
<gdh> It doesn't make any difference what order you do it in :)
<marsh> cool.
<ztonzy> ValheruLord: works :)
<gdh> I don't understand why you'd get that broadcast error :/
<marsh> then why it not working?
<ValheruLord> ztonzy, good :)
<marsh> Hhmmmm... 
<gdh> marsh: you can verify the settings on eth0 by just typing 'ifconfig'
<gdh> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:B7:1D:D8:9F
<gdh>           inet addr:10.0.0.23  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<gdh> etc.
<gdh> inet addr is the current IP address for that network card
<marsh> gdh, yeah - but it doesn't give me the cards IP addres.... 
<marsh> does it???
<ztonzy> :)
<marsh> or am i missing an option?
<gdh> well, what are the first two lines of output from your 'ifconfig eth0' ?
<marsh> how do i output the results of a command into the chat here?
<ValheruLord> marsh, select them come here and click right and left together
<gdh> marsh: if you triple-click you will be able to select the lines
<gdh> then paste witht he middle mouse button
<marsh> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:B7:06:64:2D
<marsh>           inet6 addr: fe80::2d0:b7ff:fe06:642d/64 Scope:Link
<marsh> Hehehe - kde's good eh?
<marsh> thanks ValheruLord 
<marsh> but no IP address, as you can see... >:(
<marsh> (although i have no idea what that inet6 address is...
<gdh> the inet6 addrses is ignorable :)
<ValheruLord> you can learn your ip
<ValheruLord> www.whatismyip.com
<gdh> That assumes the machine in question has  Internet access... and that site is only going to show the address of the router /ip masq box sharing access
<gdh> marsh: sounds like you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and set the 'eth0' block to be static rather than dhcp
<gdh> marsh: see 'man interfaces' for a sample of teh syntax you need
<marsh> gdh - hang on... I just realised that the 'config network' box in question is trying to configure inet access & I'm after local network configuring
<marsh> gdh - i got ya!
<marsh> gdh - thanks mate :)
<gdh> marsh: They're one and the same thing .... you need to set an address on the LAN to be able to get internet access, too :)
<marsh> I'll go check it out
<marsh> gdh - cheers - i got the net acces on eth1, so eth0 is free to local network...
<marsh> back in a bit...
<gdh> ahh :)
<ilba7r> hi i just got tired searching on gmail. Is there a spell checker in linux that check double words in a doc
<ilba7r> aspell does not do it
<marsh> another hard to find out question - is there any way to have sudo powers to edit a file when in konqueror?
<gdh> marsh: Easy :)
<marsh> I dont have permissions to edit interface, ad don't want to constantly open a new window & use vi when I could (possibly) use konqueror to edit a file that needs root permisions
<gdh> marsh: Right click on the file -> Actions -> Edit as root
<marsh> gdh. ;)
<marsh> gdh :( - none of the authentication protocols specified are supported & host based authentication failed :(
<marsh> dcopserver IS running...
<marsh> but hang on - there is a root password that I dont know, isn't there...
<marsh> id there a default root password when ubuntu is initially configured?
<marsh> or did I just misstype twice...?
<ubuntu> .
<marsh> Ooops.
<marsh> (sorry)
<buz> marsh: misstyping twice DOES happen 
<marsh> <- a bit red in the face
<nikkia> so many dependancies :(
<gdh> :))
<nikkia> gdh, i'd forgotten just how many deps kde has
<Blissex> marsh: dont worry, you can usually use 'sudo' to change that.
<Blissex> marsh: or just boot into a rescue CD mount the '/' and edit '/etc/shadow'.
<Fiercetactics> hello
<marsh> Blissex: good plan! thx
<marsh> ;)
<Fiercetactics> in the normal #ubuntu room it says the demigods have stolen my voice......how can i fix that
<nikkia> by not annoying them :P
<Blissex> Fiercetactics: that means someone has placed a ''speak'' ban on you or you have to register.
<Fiercetactics> its been like a week
<Fiercetactics> i disagreed with someone now they wont let me talk
<Blissex> Fiercetactics: some annoying ops put 2-4 week bans, and yes, it can be over trivial disagreements.
<Blissex> Fiercetactics: try #Mandriva for a change :-)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hello free ppl :)
<Fiercetactics> Blissex, so u think eventually i will be able to talk again
<wirwzd> I'm quite expensive!
<wirwzd> ;-)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> we all are
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in different ways and means
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i have good news for some ppl
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think i solved the aMSN issue of popping up windows for nothing :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its nothing but an option
<gdh> nikkia: Yes, deps are large. pre-compiled binary++ :)
<wirwzd> Thers a popup windows for nothin option? Wierd
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Tools/Preferences
<LuNaTiK^GuY> goto Session
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "My Messaging Interface"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> When a contact opens a chat with me I want it to Be: DONT SHOW :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> like that a window pops up only if the contact actually DOES SEND something
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots the undernet server?
<nikkia> gdh, yeah, except that pre-compiled binaries often don't include some of these features i'm installing anyway
<nikkia> gdh, especially *cough* the restricted formats stuff :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i kill an application?
<gdh> =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thru gui?
<buz> mhh
<buz> dunno
<gdh> LuNaTiK^GuY: Ctrl-Alt-Escape
<gdh> then click the window with the skull-and-crossbones cursor to kill
<buz> hey cool
<buz> i didnt know that one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yeah even my Kpanel disapperaed now :)
<buz> i always used the konsole and kill or killall
<gdh> =)
<buz> is ctrl alt esc a kde or an X shortcut?
<gdh> No idea
<buz> mhh doesnt really matter
<gdh> It doesn't work in GNOME.,,
<buz> i always use kde anyway
<buz> it would be a kde shortcut then, probably
<LuNaTiK^GuY> why doesnt konversation provide a list of servers....xchat style?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i need to log on to undernet
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i dont know the entries i need :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikkia: r u there?
<nikkia> yes?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how did ur LFS thingy go?
<nikkia> still working on it
<nikkia> more specifically, currently getting stuff ready to build KDE
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wow
* LuNaTiK^GuY admires the work he will never be able to do
<nikkia> *shrug* its not really hard
<nikkia> just annoying boring
<nikkia> annoyingly, even
<crimsun> if it can be automated...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> of course...it aint hard for u maybe..........
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but for someone who barely knows how to use kmix properly........
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wellllllll
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<nikkia> right, here goes KDE... 
#kubuntu 2005-07-30
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :D
<TestMAD> ac/dc rocks
<TestMAD> im gonna have to cut this song up and make it the login sound
<LuNaTiK^GuY> of course they do :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm more into Metallica though AHAAH
<TestMAD> nah..
<TestMAD> metallica..lost intrest long time ago..rather listen to bon jovi instead
<TestMAD> lol.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lost interest?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for what reason?
<TestMAD> dunoo..
<TestMAD> st anger isnt too bad tho.
<TestMAD> thats a goodie
<LuNaTiK^GuY> erm
<TestMAD> guess im into a little different stuff now..ill listen to old korn, rage, pantera,,
<LuNaTiK^GuY> st anger is their worst :!!!
<nikkia> feh, there's been some great rock/metal this year, too much to worry about has-beens like metallica :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hey nikkia!!!
<TestMAD> nikkia: exaclty
<LuNaTiK^GuY> has-beens???
<_jose> hi
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots that supposed to mean!
<nikkia> the 2005 albums by vai, dream theater, robert plant, etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh come on
<_jose> can somebody help me installing nvidia drivers?
<_jose> a link or something?
<TestMAD> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<_jose> thanks!
<TestMAD> np
<TestMAD> i love that bot.
<TestMAD> its very usefull
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and funny too :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> fortune fame
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mirror pane
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gone insane
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but the memory remainsss
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: the bottom line is, when someone considers st anger good, you KNOW you're not going to get anywhere discussing quality rock/metal with them :P
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> try it
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: even ignoring the terrible musicianship, and lousy 3rd rate lyrics, it made rush's vapour trails look well engineered
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i didnt consider st.anger good ...its their worst
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but hey
<LuNaTiK^GuY> black album is imoortal
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ride the lightning is immortal
<TestMAD> rush is decent..band with the most talent ever assembled..too bad they didnt use it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> load and reload are great
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: no, MoP and JFA were the best
<LuNaTiK^GuY> JFA ok :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> naaaah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> we dnot agree here
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sorry! :)
<TestMAD> pantera rulz all
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: btw, ever heard dream theater's cover of master of puppets ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no not really
<nikkia> (they covered the entire album)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wow
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is it ay good?
<nikkia> they also released a complete cover of iron maiden's 'number of the beast'
<LuNaTiK^GuY> IM :) woww
<LuNaTiK^GuY> those are kings ;)
<TestMAD> anyone listen to the system of a down cd..mezmerize?
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: yeah, altho LaBrie's vocals don't quite fit on a handful of lines
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u know
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when metallica is on stage
<LuNaTiK^GuY> they dont just say "hey this is metallica"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> they say "this is metallicAAAA"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: itym 'metallic-ah'
<nikkia> 'and we're-ah here-ah, to make-ah, you rock-ah'
<TestMAD> what is the band known to give the best concerts of all time?
<nikkia> testmad, pink floyd
<TestMAD> nope
<TestMAD> believe it or not..queen
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yeah i should think so
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yet
<nikkia> testmad, queen's concerts were so-so, nothing in comparision to the experience that is a floyd concert
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i drool at S&M :)
<TestMAD> i woulda thaought kiss.
<nikkia> i mean, yes, mercury had stage presence, but pink floyd was an experience
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Rock in Rio series ;)
<TestMAD> yea..on 2 hits of blotter
<TestMAD> hehe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> all awesome
<nikkia> testmad, clearly, you've never been to one
<crimsun> there are lots of bands who had great experiences
<TestMAD> ..uhh..before my time
<nikkia> testmad, i've seen them twice, and some of it cannot be adequately described in words, and i never took ANY drugs at them
<TestMAD> ive only been to the laser light show..thats all
<crimsun> arguably phish is one such band, as were the dead, the allmans, jimi hendrix exp, zep, etc.
<nikkia> crimsun: zep were always hit and miss, depended on how out-of-his-head page was :P
<TestMAD> i went to a clapton concert once.
<TestMAD> and it was horrible..
<marsh> I'm trying to get a network up and runnning at home, I've configured all the cards, but they cant ping each other. I'm using a crossover cable.
<TestMAD> the guy could barely sit up in his chair and play
<nikkia> crimsun: even hendrix, as stoned as he'd be, was never as bad as a fully loaded page playing 'all the wrong notes'
<crimsun> I'd give anything to have seen byrd play
<crimsun> bird, sorry
<marsh> could it be my firewall? and if so - I can't find any ubuntu help on it :o?
<marsh> or is firestarter the way forward?
<TestMAD> try a different cable
<crimsun> that man played better coked out of his mind than most guys can ever hope to
<marsh> Testmad - is there any way to test this one? 
<TestMAD> pink floyd is awesome tho
<marsh> I only got 1
<TestMAD> uh..try hooking it up to another pc
<nikkia> testmad, even the pre-show stuff at a floyd concert is usually mind blowing
<marsh> TestMAD: - good plan - but due to financial difficulties I only have the 2 :(
<TestMAD> my first place to look would be the cable tho..after it would be software
<nikkia> testmad, first time i saw them, i saw some people ducking when the dive bomber flew overhead near the end of the pre-show :P
<marsh> nikkia - aggreed -did you go to the live8?
<TestMAD> you might be able to find a cheap ethernet canle at walmart.
<TestMAD> like 10$ for 10ft
<nikkia> marsh, no, couldn't get tickets, but that wasn't a true floyd concert in the  'full experience' sense anyway, i really hope they tour again
<marsh> nikkia - first time I saw them it was a pig that made them duck!
<nikkia> marsh, the dive bomber was pure audio effect, the 'model' dive bomber didn't come out until mid-show :)
<marsh> with a huge set of bollox
<nikkia> marsh, people were literally ducking to avoid a surround sound recording of a plane :P
<TestMAD> gwar concerts are fun
<marsh> Oh yeah - that was momentary pre-concert stuff, no?
<nikkia> yeah
<marsh> nikkia - I've seen it....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ur all lucky to live in places where concerts are easy to reach :(
<TestMAD> if you ever goto a gwar concert..make sure you can throw away the clothes you wear.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> as for me.....no
<nikkia> LuNaTiK^GuY: I've only once travelled less than 150 miles to see a concert...
<nikkia> and that was to see van halen
<TestMAD> post or pre roth?
<marsh> jumpin' about all over the place?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohhh
<nikkia> testmad, post roth, the right here, right now, tour
<TestMAD> ah..haggar..eck
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm off to sleeep
<TestMAD> i prefer the roth days
<TestMAD> heh
<nikkia> testmad, it was ok, i didn't have a time machine to make roth rejoin :P
<nikkia> besides, roth is terrible these days
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Metallicaaa...damn rite!
<TestMAD> i wish i woulda went to the tour that they did together
<nikkia> skyscraper was alright, but after that, it degenerated into 'lounge songs' :P
<marsh> nikkia - metallica? or underworld?
<nikkia> marsh?
<marsh> or van halen
<marsh> ?
<nikkia> marsh, DLR
<marsh> skyscraper
<nikkia> after he 'quit' van halen, skyscraper was alright, then it just went downhill
<marsh> Hehehe...
<marsh> I think the loony has a point...
<marsh> time to hit the sack... :(
<TestMAD> yea..he had some messed up vids tho
<marsh> long day ahead tomorrow, and poor weather...
<marsh> and some of that makeup was a bit dodgy too...
<marsh> thanks fr the help guys.
<nikkia> marsh, you're not supposed to eat it
<marsh> take care, 
<mchonis> hi all
<marsh> nikkia: Hehehe...
<TestMAD> wanna talk makeup...david bowie
<marsh> g'night
<TestMAD> nite
<mchonis> I need help with my external hard drive
<kalenedrael> usb?
<mchonis> ya
<mchonis> it used to work
<mchonis> and now it doesn
<mchonis> it still works with my windows machine tho
<kalenedrael> what did you change?
<mchonis> I hit the "update" button in kynaptic
<mchonis> so alot
<kalenedrael> ah, you likely got a new kernel
<kalenedrael> umm, i don't know, really
<kalenedrael> what does dmesg tell you when you plug it in?
<mchonis> nada
<mchonis> it doesnt detect it
<kalenedrael> weird
<kalenedrael> check if ohci_hcd, uhci_hcd, or ehci_hcd is loaded
<kalenedrael> with lsmod
<mchonis> ok.. i'm a total newb.. what?
<nikkia> and then try another usb port
<kalenedrael> well, you know what dmesg is :)
<nikkia> usb is weird, sometimes ports 'just stop working'
<kalenedrael> /sbin/lsmod
<kalenedrael> yeah, try what nikkia suggested...
<nikkia> and sometimes they'll 'just stop working' with a specific device
<mchonis> changed ports.. still nothing
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> type /sbin/lsmod at a console and see if one of the *hci_hcd is listed
<nikkia> i know what it might be :/
<kalenedrael> oh, also check for usb_storage
<nikkia> there's that 'new' 'fast' usb-storage driver, that is optimised for flash keys
<nikkia> if it gets loaded, or installed in such a way to become the default usb-storage provider, it doesn't support usb HDDs
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> i have a usb drive that works great with the latest kernel
<nikkia> i think the .10 kernel update included it, and my ipod stopped being recognised, i can't remember what i had to change to make it recognised again tho
<kalenedrael> 2.6.13-rc3
<Minuo> How can I get libalsa_out for alsaplayer?
<nikkia> i might have had to blacklist the 'fast' driver with hotplug, can't remember
<kalenedrael> Minuo, apt-cache search libalsa
<kalenedrael> (i guess...)
<Minuo> I get libalsaplayer0 and libalsaplayer-dev, both of w hich are installed
<kalenedrael> hmm
<Minuo> unless maybe its in the wrong directory
<kalenedrael> no...
<kalenedrael> what do you need that for?
<kalenedrael> libalsa_out, that is
<Minuo> I just want to switch over to dmix from arts for multi-source audio
<Minuo> testing alsaplayer with dmix
<kalenedrael> hmm
<Minuo> it doesn't seem to be cooperating with me
<kalenedrael> dunno, my sound has always just worked
<Minuo> arts never works right for me
<Minuo> especailly playing videos, there is always a delay on the sound
<Minuo> never with arts
<Minuo> err
<Minuo> never with dmix/alsa, always with arts
<_StarScream> anyone here knows they definately use a caching name server?
<TestMAD> and y is that when im watching vids in kaffiene..that when i click a different spot on the progress bar..that theres like a 2-3 second pause..
<nikkia> Minuo: because the default arts setup buffers audio
<nikkia> and alsa will be buffering audio also, as will dmix, so you end up with a chain of enough audio buffering to create an audible delay
<nikkia> Minuo: you can minimise it by changing the buffer size for arts in kcontrol
<Minuo> nikkia: Ok, thanks, I'll give that a try
<vito> hi every1, how do I find out what version of vncserver I'm running.. can any1 help me ?
<von_stork> hey guys
<von_stork> i need some help with kubuntu...
<von_stork> is there anyone avaiable to help me
<pajohn> i just burned a data dvd on my windoze comp, then i put it into my kubuntu comp, and i'm having problems
<pajohn> with the permissions
<pajohn> i have to be root in order to view/execute the files
<pajohn> any ideas?
<pajohn> i added uid=1000 to fstab
<pajohn> still no luck
<pajohn> i did chmod 555 /media/cdrom0
<pajohn> but it seems that the dvd has its own permissions
<hussam> can you access other dvd?
<pajohn> what do you mean? i can access other dvd's (movies for example)
<pajohn> no problem
<pajohn> but it seems that this dvd already has preset permissions
<pajohn> no ideas?
<hussam> can you actually access it but not the files on it or the dvd itself?
<pajohn> i can't even view the contents
<pajohn> unless it's as root
<emuflame> hrm, could someone point me in the right direction for setting up alsa it seems not to see my soundcard even tho the proper module is loaded :(
<pajohn> from what i know
<pajohn> go to control center
<pajohn> sound and multimedia
<pajohn> sound system
<pajohn> hardware
<pajohn> select the audio device: autodetect
<pajohn> b/c some cards won't work with alsa
<emuflame> pajohn: heh gave me /dev/dsp doesnt exist :(
<crimsun> emuflame: what chipset?
<emuflame> evil atiixp garbage
<emuflame> on my laptop
<crimsun> are you using alsa-source from universe?
<emuflame> negative, i just installed this fresh
<emuflame> perhaps that is my problem?
<crimsun> there's your issue.
<crimsun> !tell emuflame about alsa-source
<crimsun> select the atiixp driver
<crimsun> (not the atiixpm driver)
<emuflame> yeah ok, ive blacklisted the atiixpm driver
<emuflame> but alsa-source is what id need
<emuflame> ok
<emuflame> in that tell should i be replacing alsa-driver with the name of the alsa driver i need or just take that verbatim?
<crimsun> up to you
<emuflame> haha ok
<emuflame> well
<emuflame> i guess verbatim wasnt good
<Nickos> hello everybody
<Nickos> does anyone knows what version of kde the breezy badger will have?
<crimsun> 3.4.1
<Nickos> ok... thanks
<Nickos> maybe i add it to my sources.list :)
<hussam> crimsun: kde 3.4.2 will be out in a week or so, so I guess it will have 3.4.2
<Nickos> that is better...
<crimsun> hussam: I can't predict what isn't already out ;)
<Nickos> the guys are pretty fast
<TestMAD> i wish 4.0 would be out
<TestMAD> but more than likely..3.5 at the most for breezy
<hussam> crimsun: I'm actually hoping they backport kde 3.4.2 to hoary like kde 3.4.1
<crimsun> I'm guessing they will
<Nickos> debian is still shipping with 3.2 (to the stable release)
<hussam> TestMAD: I doubt 3.5 will be out by breezy
<hussam> crimsun: you mean the backport?
<Nickos> Linux + KDE 3.4.1 = better than any mswindows version
<Nickos> I wish i could do some (easy) transcoding to my DVDs
<hussam> Nickos: heck Linux + any window manager is better than Microsoft Windows
<Nickos> right
<Nickos> maybe k3b give the solution for ever
<Nickos> to transcoding i mean
<bjoeern> hi
<Nickos> hi <bjoeern>
<bjoeern> how to install wireless lan under kubuntu?
<bjoeern> with the KWIFIMANAGER
<bjoeern> where to enter essid etc>?
<crimsun> hussam: I mean 3.4.2 to Hoary
<bjoeern> any1?
<Nickos> sorry... i don't have wireless so i don't have experience
<alakhia> had a question about a movie player ...
<Nickos> ?
<alakhia> i use mplayer but need something for my wife to use ... that is easy! :)
<alakhia> any ideas? 
<alakhia> kaffene (sp?) makes it hard to fast forward and rewind
<hussam> crimsun: well hopefully. I'd love to see 3.4.2 in hoary.
<Nickos> why? do you mean mplayer is hard to use it?
<crimsun> hussam: it won't be in hoary but will be backported like 3.4.1.
<alakhia> well, a prompt isn't very user friendly for my wife ...
<Nickos> prompt?
<alakhia> i like how dvd menus work in kaffene
<emuflame> hrm
<Nickos> what are you talking bout?
<alakhia> command prompt
<hussam> crimsun: that's what I meant. It fixes a kicker crash I am having in kde 3.4.1
<alakhia> sorry ... i mean shell
<Nickos> mplayer have a gui...
<alakhia> hmmm, ok thanks
<emuflame> hrm
<Nickos> i have to reboot to my new KDE... compilation is finished.. bye everyone
<cartel_> hi all
<cartel_> where can i get helix-player 1.0.5? there is a security vuln in < that version
<cartel_> and the ver in ubuntu cant play rtsp streams
<ep> What's up with Firefox, Is there still a problem?
<ep> I'm still running Firefox version 1.02.  The update I did a few days ago, updated Firefox.   This update susposedly had probems.   The updates I've done since have not mentioned a Firefox patch, I figured they would.  
<ep> What version  of Firefox is in the backports or has it been removed?
<Chris_Tucker> im having trouble watching a dvd in kaffeine, its a fresh isntall on a reasonably fast machine
<Chris_Tucker> "the source cant be read"
<Chris_Tucker> "maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or source doesnt contain data"
<crimsun> have you installed the necessary libs?
<Chris_Tucker> the dvd is in the drive and accessable from the desktop automount icon
<Chris_Tucker> mm no... didnt know there were any extra needed
<Chris_Tucker> what ones do i need?
<Chris_Tucker> what libs do i need?
<crimsun> wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Chris_Tucker> ok thanks
<Chris_Tucker> bleh "no legal way in most countries" .. i think some industries are being bias there... it should be legal, you bought a dvd drive, it came with software, but the software wasnt compatable with linux, why shouldnt you be allowed to use it in linux legally?
<kalenedrael> because linux has to use libdvdcss
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: no, the licenses are specifically for Windows
<kalenedrael> but screw it, i don't give a shit about that
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: and we all know that Windows != Linux
<Chris_Tucker> i am aware o 
<Chris_Tucker> f this
<crimsun> so we legally are not allowed to
<kalenedrael> the dvd drive doesn't come with a license
<kalenedrael> any software does, though
<crimsun> it's inane, yes, but that's how it is.
<kalenedrael> (last time i checked)
<kalenedrael> you mean insane?
<crimsun> no, inane
<kalenedrael> (i know, inane is a word)
<kalenedrael> i think insane is a better way to put it, but meh
<crimsun> six of one kind or half a dozen
<kalenedrael> well, still
<kalenedrael> if you get a dvd drive but don't install any software, you didn't agree to anything
<kalenedrael> or you shouldn't have, anyway
<Chris_Tucker> thanks guys
<Chris_Tucker> i now am watching a dvd :D
<Chris_Tucker> im really likeing this... before i was running ubuntu on my 400mhz celery here, then i tried it on my amd duron 2000+, and its running so nice i think ima switch the way i have stuff set up and go linux mainly on the amd and use this thing for my simple windows stuff
<MarcC-away> did the same thing here...from celeron to desktop PC after I got it how I wanted it.
<Chris_Tucker> its 1 am here i have to work in 9 hrs but im hooked
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> it's 1am? what time zone are you in?
<Chris_Tucker> NST - newfoundland
<Chris_Tucker> that big island on the east coast
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> yeah, that explains it
<kalenedrael> you don't have that stupid daylight savings time either, right?
<kalenedrael> i'm on the east coast of the US
<Chris_Tucker> no we have that
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> you're two time zones over, then?
<ubuntu> hello
<kalenedrael> hello
<Chris_Tucker> i guess
<kalenedrael> what time is it over there, precisely
<kalenedrael> ?
<Chris_Tucker> 12:56am
<Chris_Tucker> Mon Jul 25 00:57:08 2005
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. 12 hours exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mon Jul 25 12:57:42 CST 2005
<kalenedrael> hmm
<Chris_Tucker> im watching the matrix on my newly installed linux, how suiting ^_^
<kalenedrael> 00:57?
<kalenedrael> oh, you're in one of those half-hour-shifted zones
<kalenedrael> 23:28 here
<kalenedrael> oh, in the second matrix movie, trinity uses nmap to hack the power plant
<Chris_Tucker> yep
<Chris_Tucker> i noticed that the first time i saw it
<Chris_Tucker> i hit pause.. framed back
<kalenedrael> i saw it on the nmap website
<Chris_Tucker> and studied it
<kalenedrael> yeah, it's 'real' hacking, not the stupid 3D and fancy graphics crap you see in other movies
<Chris_Tucker> yep
<Chris_Tucker> they really thought the matrix stuff through well
<TestMAD> hackers comes to mind
<kalenedrael> yeah...
<Chris_Tucker> its ALL real or possible
<TestMAD> johnnie nmeonic
<kalenedrael> well, obviously there are some movie twists
<kalenedrael> like the car chase
<kalenedrael> 1) if the agent can jump on a car and totally destroy it, why didn't he do it to trinity's car?
<Chris_Tucker> wanted them alive
<Chris_Tucker> to get the access codes to zion
<kalenedrael> 2) if a few bullets can blow a car up, why doesn't trinity's car get blown up?
<kalenedrael> (the twins shoot a few bullets at some car and it blows up)
<kalenedrael> i suppose
<Chris_Tucker> hm well thats true, they did pull that stunt
<kalenedrael> but if the car flipped over, they could survive too
<Chris_Tucker> 98% real or possible :)
<kalenedrael> oh, and 3) why didn't the agent shoot out the car's tires as soon as possible?
<kalenedrael> (or the twins for that matter)
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know of an iTouch thinger that works with kaffeine? i have a logitech keyboard
<Chris_Tucker> kalenedrael, 97
<kalenedrael> heh
<Chris_Tucker> stop massacreing my favorite movie :(
<kalenedrael> heh
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know of an iTouch thinger that works with kaffeine? i have a logitech keyboard
<kalenedrael> the first one was great, the second and third were ok
<kalenedrael> no, i don't know about such a thing
<Chris_Tucker> ive seen something about one somewhere, i'll search tomorrow at work
<weirdcreep> anyoen here from ubunut
<weirdcreep> #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> weirdcreep: of course - why do you ask?
<Dhraakellian> $ startx -- :1
<Dhraakellian> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<weirdcreep> thoreauputic i am banned and dont know why
<thoreauputic> weirdcreep: ah i see
<weirdcreep> thoreauputic Can u plz ask for me[
<thoreauputic> weirdcreep: why not /msg an op?
<thoreauputic> weirdcreep:  /msg crimsun and ask him to look at the ban list? 
<crimsun> I don't have ops here, I don't _think_
<crimsun> seth_k does
<crimsun> oh, he meant for #ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yes
<weirdcreep> hello crimsun
<crimsun> weirdcreep: hi
<weirdcreep> can u plz tell me why im banned on #ubuntu
<crimsun> there's no reason listed, though daniels banned you
<crimsun> he's very conservative about banning, so you must have done something extremely aggravating.
<weirdcreep> yeah i tend to do extremely aggravatin things even tho i dont realize it
<Paradoxx> *sigh* the version of kopete that ships with kubuntu dosen't work with msn...
<Paradoxx> or rather the version of kubuntu i have dosen't work...
<Paradoxx> outside of signing in thru a jabber server, does any1 have any ideas of how i could get it to work?
<weirdcreep> jabber has msn?
<Paradoxx> you can use the jabber protocol as a gateway to msn...
<Paradoxx> for jabber servers that support it, that is...
<crimsun> Paradoxx: it works here.
<weirdcreep> really can u tell me more about that how it works
<Paradoxx> ..sure i think i still have the link up
<weirdcreep> tahnks
<crimsun> Paradoxx: I'm using Kopete from hoary-updates, though, on kubuntu.org
<crimsun>  *** 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages
<Paradoxx> weirdcreep: http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Transport
<Paradoxx> weirdcreep: thats the link weird...
<Paradoxx> crimsun: i tried udpateing kopete with knaptic but it crashed midway, so i didn't bother..
<crimsun> Paradoxx: update using aptitude
<crimsun> I was just signed in to MSN a minute ago
<weirdcreep> umm ill brb gonna boot into ubuntu i wanna try this msn jabber thing plz dont leave
<Paradoxx> np
<Paradoxx> *sigh* only one thing preventing me from making the linux switch atm...
<Paradoxx> my winxp installation crashed the other day, and that was pretty much the last straw...
<Paradoxx> i'm just trying to see if i can recover my stuff...
<Paradoxx> all that animie etc would b a PAIN to red/l
<Paradoxx> then its str8 ubuntu for me...
<ricosuave17> hey im weirdcreep
<Paradoxx> k
<Paradoxx> w/b
<ricosuave17> ok Paradoxx  dude i once tried jabber but i never understood it
<Paradoxx> ricosuave17: np..what you mean exactly?
<ricosuave17> i mean i dont know how it works in terms of actually chatting to people
<Paradoxx> k
<Paradoxx> well, i'm not sure if i'd b the best persons to explain it...
<Paradoxx> but esesntially its a server based IM client...
<Paradoxx> and diffrent persons can set up their own servers etc etc..
<Paradoxx> it is open source if i recall correctly...
<Paradoxx> hmm, let me check, when in doubt..google it..
<Paradoxx> lol
<ricosuave17> lol
<ricosuave17> Paradoxx:  dude can i get that msn jabber link plz
<Paradoxx> ricosuave17: http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Transport
<ricosuave17> Paradoxx:  r u an experinced linux person
<Paradoxx> ricosuave17: nope..
<ricosuave17> a noob?
<Paradoxx> well, i'm learning... not sure, how much of a novice you consider a newb...
<Paradoxx> but problems i have, i'm smart enough to figure out most stuff...
<ricosuave17> ok then ill say were about equal in knowlodge
<Paradoxx> i'm not gonna fold my arms and cry or anything..
<ricosuave17> well i do
<Paradoxx> i'm actually looking to make a full switch to ubuntu, after my last winxp installion died on me..
<Paradoxx> thx to a damn hurricane that was causeing power disruptions..
<ricosuave17> well i know waht thats like
<ricosuave17> btw do u use jabber a lot
<Paradoxx> lol, that will teach me to use my machine during a hurricane..
<Paradoxx> yep, so, i'm gonna b putting together an external hd, and then hopefully pulling some stuff (animie, other files) from that hd, and then its str8 ubuntu for me...
<Paradoxx> any problems i have after there, i'll just have to deal with i guess...
<Paradoxx> if you just go to the jabber site, it has most of the stuff you would probably want to kno about jabber etc...
<Paradoxx> http://www.jabber.org/
<ricosuave17> but what server should i use cuase im trying to use the kopete thingy
<Paradoxx> you tried the servers in the wiki?
<ricosuave17> im not sure
<ricosuave17> what server u use
<Paradoxx> what you mean?
<ricosuave17> its ask me for a server when i join
<Paradoxx> what client you useing to connect to the servers?
<ricosuave17> kopete
<Paradoxx> try jabber.org.uk
<Paradoxx> you might have to register first though
<ricosuave17> yes taht what im trying to do
<ricosuave17> r u in england
<Paradoxx> nope
<Paradoxx> though i'm love to go to college there...
<Paradoxx> but thats another story..
<Paradoxx> i'm from jamaica
<ricosuave17> cool
<ricosuave17> u smoke pot?
<Paradoxx> *sigh*
<Paradoxx> lol
<Paradoxx> nope
<ricosuave17> well i like jamaicans
<Paradoxx> how many do you kno?
<ricosuave17> few
<Paradoxx> cool
<Paradoxx> where you from?
<ricosuave17> US hispanic
<Paradoxx> cool
<ricosuave17> lol. ur black?
<Paradoxx> brown..i like to seperate myself from the commoners...
<ricosuave17> really?
<Paradoxx> just kidding lol
<Paradoxx> haha, thought i typed that..
<Paradoxx> :P
<ricosuave17> really well i know jamica
<ricosuave17> cause of james bond
<Paradoxx> *sigh*
<ricosuave17> no cause of the books
<Paradoxx> don't believe everything you see...
<Paradoxx> ...every1 down here, lives in trees
<ricosuave17> no no dude the books are good
<Paradoxx> oh ok..
<Paradoxx> its intresting though...
<ricosuave17> cause ian fleming lived in jamica
<Paradoxx> when you tell some1 you are from ja...
<ricosuave17> and had a hose there
<Paradoxx> there responses, usually include
<Paradoxx> 1. do you smoke weed/pot/cannibus / 2. Do you kno bob marley? / 3. People down there really live in trees? /4. Do you have electricity
<Paradoxx> etc
<Paradoxx> lol
<ricosuave17> lol
<ricosuave17> im hispanic im a culture person except for the pot thing. i like pot
<Paradoxx> aight
<ricosuave17> brb
<Paradoxx> np
<usaownz> Kewl
<ricosuave17> ok im here again
<ricosuave17> so Paradoxx do lots of people smoke?
<Paradoxx> i kno a decent amount of ppl who do, i guess....
<Paradoxx> it all depends who you talk to..
<ricosuave17> i hear it legal for the natives
<ricosuave17> or something like that
<Paradoxx> i have never tried it myself though...
<ricosuave17> i havent either
<ricosuave17> i hear jamica is beautifull
<Paradoxx> hehe, that you shoudl believe...
<Paradoxx> i love the place..
<scanner> Hi people
<Paradoxx> though i'm dieing to get some diversity in my life
<Paradoxx> scanner: hi
<scanner> I'm a Genie
<scanner> :-p
<Paradoxx> how many wishes do i get??
<ricosuave17> i want wished
<scanner> i love Linux
<scanner> :-)
<ricosuave17> scanner:  dont ever say that
<scanner> Ci sono italiani?
<Paradoxx> only wish i want is world peace
<ricosuave17> io sono
<ricosuave17> io parlarle il italiano
<Paradoxx> Leeeerrrrooooyyyy Jinkins...
<cebonx> test only
<Paradoxx> any1 here watched the clip?
<mchonis> hey all
<mchonis> I have a problem with a usb external hard drive
<scanner> Do you know Megahal?
<mchonis> It shows up on my desktop
<mchonis> but it wont let me change or delete files or folders
<Paradoxx> what filesystem is it?
<mchonis> I tried changing this in the properties menu.. but nothing happens
<mchonis> NTFS
<mchonis> i think
<scanner> Winzozz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mchonis> ya
<mchonis> its from my windows machine
<scanner> Well
<Paradoxx> thats the prob
<Paradoxx> you could probably try reading it with Captive
<TestMAD> on read suuport of ntfs
<mchonis> what is captive?
<TestMAD> write is experimental
<Paradoxx> its a prog that allows reading/writing to NTFS, but as test just said...
<Paradoxx> do so at your own risk
<scanner> yuo have to put umask=0222 to the /etc/fstab file
<mchonis> hmm
<mchonis> nah.. i'm not gonna risk it
<mchonis> its got all the mp3's i've downloaded since junior high
<mchonis> like 100 gigs
<scanner> Open a terminal
<Paradoxx> yea, thats a possible heart attack..
<scanner> do a "sudo vi /etc/fstab"
<scanner> Then add this line:
<scanner> "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs umask=0222 0 0"
<scanner> Hey mchonis
<Paradoxx> scanner: what does that do scanner?
<mchonis> ya
<scanner> are you here?
<mchonis> i'm here
<Kmorph> Hi guys
<scanner> Have you put this line in your "/etc/fstab"
<scanner> ?
<mchonis> I don't think i'm gonna do it.. I dun wanna risk losing my files
<mchonis> thanks tho
<scanner> Ok
<mchonis> I put it in there.. but I commented it, in case I feel like doing it later
<scanner> Goof
<mchonis> goof?
<scanner> good :-p
<mchonis> o.. lol
<scanner> sorry
<scanner> :-)
<Paradoxx> so scanner, that allows user to mount and read/write NTFS partitions?
<scanner> Yes. Anyone know the software megahal?
<Kmorph> Need some help. My Harddisk crashed and I'm using the Kubuntu Live CD to access it. The problem is that I need to be root to read from it once I mount it but I have no idea how to go about that. Help
<scanner> I have used the same conf file and my usb harddisk
<scanner> work properly
<scanner> :-)
<mchonis> yeh, but not worth risking 7 years worth of mp3s
<Kmorph> The main idea is that I want to play my music from the hadr disk using Amorok
<mchonis> (-:
<scanner> :-O
<scanner> 7 years?????????????
<mchonis> o(^_^)o
<mchonis> ya
<scanner> Someone know Megahal?
<mchonis> since the napster days
<scanner> :-O
<scanner> :-D
<scanner> Hey?
<TestMAD> nite all
<ricosuave17> ok i want to install something using apt-get but it says its only avaliable as soruce what od i do
<Kmorph> #hi licksjp
<licksjp> Hi
<Kmorph> licksjp::have you checked out the site?
<licksjp> I'm checking now>kmorph
<Kmorph> Ok -> licksjp
<Kmorph> Is there a Japanese translation on Kubuntu
<Kmorph> ?
<licksjp> I hope Jp version in Kubuntu
<Kmorph> licksjp::You can download the translated version of KDE
<Kmorph> licksjp::brb
<Computer__Guru> hai nikkia
<licksjp> later>Kmorph
<Computer__Guru> nikkia, ive completely redone my desktop.. i think you'd like this one :)
<Computer__Guru> except it exploits nekkid women :D
* Computer__Guru sparks a bowl
<Mose`> how to make shotcut of "Home" on desktop?
<martinjh99> Is there a kubuntu-dev channel?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anybody ever used kdevelop3 ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i get the c/c++ headers?
<xsm> evening all
<Mose`> hi
<licksjp> hi
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its morning here ;)
<xsm> heh wheres here
<licksjp> It's evening here?
<xsm> here for me = nz
<licksjp> I live in Japan
<licksjp> >xsm
<xsm> :)
<licksjp> ^^
<Mose`> :}
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i live in malta ;)
<licksjp> How many CD in kubunts?
<xsm> licksjp: i just dl'ed the one and apt-geted the rest
<licksjp> Can choose Language in Japanese about kubuntu
<licksjp> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> hai
<BROKEN_LADDER> in control center
<BROKEN_LADDER> Country/Region and Language
<licksjp> oic ,thank u>BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> do all scripts in /etc/init.d/ get executed at boot up with "start" after them?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like should /etc/init.d/realtime be executed as "/etc/init.d/realtime start"
<insanekane> BROKEN_LADDER: yes
<insanekane> BROKEN_LADDER: what gets started up depends on /etc/rc.<num> where <num> is your runlevel
* Computer__Guru is away: BURRITO
* Computer__Guru is back.
<olo> olo
<olo> queria decir ola
<ValheruLord> whats the grapohical installer name of kubuntu
<charmi> Alguien sabe donde guarda kontact los archivos de configuracion para poder hacer una copia de seguridad
<charmi> Alguien sabe donde guarda kontact los archivos de configuracion para poder hacer una copia de seguridad
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i reconfigure x?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !x
<ubotu> from memory, x is http://www.x.com
<nikkia> bad ubotu, bad bad bad ubotu !
<nikkia> ubotu: x is http://www.x.org
<ubotu> ...but x is already something else...
<nikkia> how do you change something ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nikkia
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots the console command to reconfigure x?
<nikkia> dunno
<nikkia> i always configure by hand
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any1 knows?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !xorg
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, LuNaTiK^GuY
<nikkia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikkia> try that
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yeah i will
<LuNaTiK^GuY> does debian 3.1 use xorg or xserver?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> as in
<LuNaTiK^GuY> does debian 3.1 use xorg?
* Computer__Guru is away: sleep, bitches!
<P3L|C4N0> only Debian Sid
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ic
* nikkia mumbles about firefox
<pax> nikkia: I think it's forget
<nikkia> pax, ah
<nikkia> ubotu: forget x
<ubotu> nikkia: i forgot x
<nikkia> ubotu: x is http://www.x.org
<ubotu> nikkia: okay
<nikkia> pointing to one of paypal's dubious looking domains when people ask about X probably ISN'T the right behaviour :P
<pax> hehe
<nikkia> wheee, looks like firefox is getting near the end of its compilation
<pax> gimme a .deb
<nikkia> the only reason i have to recompile it, is because the one on moz's site is built against libstdc++5
<nikkia> and i only have libstdc++6 :/
<nikkia> (which iirc suggests that firefox was built with gcc 2.95)
<pax> is the new ver in backports?
<nikkia> dunno
<nikkia> i'm setting up LFS here
<pax> aha
<nikkia> nice, no more 'script-fu' menu in gimp
<jpatrick> LuNaTik^GuY
<otep> yo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes jpatrick ?@
<michaelk> hi all
<jpatrick> you got to help me get my KDevelop back
<jpatrick> PM?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i help?
<jpatrick> go to the menu then KDevelop right-click -> edit menu then tell me what the name and command boxes say...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> right click on each subprogram
* otep just a quick question. can anyone recommend an app like partition amgic for linux. thanks.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> or on the whole kdevelop pack?
<jpatrick> yeah...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> coz the entries are different
<jpatrick> I know
<jpatrick> reinstalling didn't work
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the main is just KDevelop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no command option
<rafaelf> Holas :-)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> documentation viewer is KDevelop Assistant/kdevassistant %u
<jpatrick> rafaelf -> #kubuntu-es
<rafaelf> Alguien de la lista ha usado vmware en kumuntu?
<jpatrick> rafaelf -> #kubuntu-es
<LuNaTiK^GuY> c/c++ is: KDevelop: C/C++/kdevelop3 --profile CandCppIDE %u
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kde/c++ is: KDevelop: KDE/C++/kdevelop3 --profile KDECppIDE %u
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ide for ruby is: KDevelop: Ruby/kdevelop3 --profile RubyIDE %u
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Scripting language is: KDevelop: Scripting / kdevelop3 --profile ScriptingLanguageIDE %u
<LuNaTiK^GuY> multilangiuage is: KDevelop: Multilanguage / kdevelop3 %u
<LuNaTiK^GuY> interface designer is : KDevelop Designer / kdevdesigner %i %m -caption "%c"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> does that help jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> yes
<VincentMX> hi
<wincide> hi all, i'm looking for a putty like program, but with qt, not gtk ... someone knows ??
<jpatrick> wincide!
<wincide> hi jpatrick 
<wincide> :)
* VincentMX is now installing ubuntu.
<jpatrick> :)
<hettar> whats wrong with just typing ssh x.x.x.x ?
<VincentMX> why doesn't the ubuntu installer install kde by default? or at least ask either you want Gnome or KDE?
<VincentMX> brb
<jpatrick> because there's Kubunut
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i get wmv codecs?
<jpatrick> damn
<jpatrick> Kubuntu*
<wincide> hettar: that s good for me, but not for other users in this pc, i'd like a ssh gui 
<wincide> i need a Xwindow ssh
<wincide> :\
<jpatrick> It works woohoo
<mats> woho
<hettar> hmm wireless really sucks the battery dry :(
<ilba7r> hettar i heaaaar ya
<mats> is there anyplaces where i can download kde bugfixes? 
<ilba7r> i had the wirless card configured for a while then all of a sudden it does not work :(
<hettar> what card ?
<ilba7r> broadcom
<ilba7r> i followed the how to to install the ndiswrapper
<hettar> hmm I had to install a newer ndiswrapper than comes with ubuntu for my broadcom to work
<ilba7r> ndiswrapper 1.2
<ilba7r> worked for a while
<hettar> yeah I think so
<ilba7r> then had to many disconnections
<ilba7r> and finally it will not work
<hettar> I had a linksys wireless router which used to do that. After they replaced it 3 times I told them to give me another brand
<ilba7r> do not know if it is the wrapper or the driver bcmwl5
<hettar> I use the bcmwl5 and haven't had any problems with it
<ilba7r> i do not have linux support for mine
<ilba7r> works well on window
<ilba7r> hettar did you use the driver that comes with window
<hettar> I will never get a laptop with broadcom again. They suck. My ASUS W2 should arrive this week. It has an intel
<ilba7r> or did you download it from the web
<hettar> ilba7r: yeah, but I have found that it doesn't work until I actual configure everything once
<hettar> I got the one from the ndis site
<hettar> err ndiswrapper site
<ilba7r> i tried to re download it but unfourtanetly the link is dead
<hettar> I can send you nid to try if you want. I have a 4306 card
<ilba7r> thats my card
<ilba7r> would be great if you can
<ilba7r> lol
<hettar> damn battery got too flat :(
<ilba7r> :(
<ilba7r> was telling you that my card is exactly like yours
<ilba7r> would appreciate it if you can send me the driver
<ilba7r> ilba7r@gmail.com
<hettar> k
<ilba7r> :)
<ilba7r> oh you can send the file directly through x-chat nice
<hettar> I've also got a dodgy shell script which scans for networks and connects to any for which I have a configuration file
<hettar> I run it as a daemon on startup.
<hettar> as I said it is pretty dodgy
<ilba7r> the file did not come through do not know why
<ilba7r> perhaps my firewall
<ilba7r> can you send it by mail better
<hettar> probably my firewall. I'll email it
<ilba7r> thanx
<ilba7r> i too had the disconnection everytime it pick up the signal of another router
<ilba7r> i used kwifimanager to try to fix that with no help
<simone> hi
<simone> i have a problem with kubuntu 5.04 and password in the network setting
<ilba7r> ?
<ilba7r> can you explain more
<hettar> still sending
<simone> when i write the password
<simone> not enter in administration setting
<simone> scuse me for my bed english
<ilba7r> oh hettar you have slow connection sorry for troubling you like that
<ilba7r> simone press kde menu>system>networking
<ilba7r> you can manage your network from there
<simone> it is not
<simone> I use Control Centre
<hettar> ilba7r: No I have broadband but the link is rather saturated at the moment
<ilba7r> i had a problem like that sometime the control center crash when you go to administrative mode
<simone> yes, i have this problem
<_otep> have you added the your "normal user" to the /etc/sudoers?
<_otep> have you added your "normal user" to the /etc/sudoers?
<hettar> or just add them to the admin group in k/ubuntu
<ilba7r> _otep just putting normal user there
<simone> otep: no
<_otep> add it
<ilba7r> thanx for the tip _otep
<simone> :-)
<hettar> ilba7r: should be there now
<_otep> dont ask me what to exactly add tho.
<_otep> otep    ALL=(ALL) PASSWD: ALL
<_otep> is what i did
<ilba7r> will check it now
<_otep> w/c is pretty dumb, i think
<simone> ok
<ilba7r> does it solve the crash of the printmanager too when you use administrative mode
<_otep> and dont forget, "man sudoers"
<hettar> ilba7r: hang on my mail server rejected the sys file :\
<hettar> I'll have to tar it up
<simone> otep:?
<_otep> yo?
<ilba7r> ok
<simone> :-(
<hettar> try now
<ilba7r> got it herrar
<ilba7r> thanx a lot
<ilba7r> ok will go try it now 
<ilba7r> take care
<hettar> later. I'm off to bed
<_otep> simone: what?
<simone> i'm not enter in the network setting
<_otep> what do you see?
<simone> i reboot the pc
<_otep> ok
<_otep> what did you do anyway
<_otep> errr...
<dark_joger> hi every one............................;p
<hussam> koffice 1.4.1 has been released. will be see Kubuntu packages?
<simone> .-)
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<nimatar> hello,
<nimatar> I was following this how-to: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2get
<nimatar> but getting an error
<nimatar> nimatar@polaris:~$ gpg  --keyserver  wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net  --recv-keys  1F41B907
<nimatar> gpg: keyring `/home/nimatar/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<nimatar> gpg: keyring `/home/nimatar/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<nimatar> gpg: can't get key from keyserver: Timeout della connessione
<nimatar> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<nimatar> has anybody any idea on how to solve?
<paines> nimatar: firewall ?
<nimatar> paines: I've a router, but i've abilitated DMZ so all ports should be open...
<paines> then try another keyserver
<nimatar> or does kubuntu install iptables by default?
<paines> kde comes with kgpg
<paines> is a frontend for gpg 
<paines> u can import/export keys
<paines> give it a try
<paines> kubuntu does install iptables by default
<paines> but there are no rules configured iirc
<nimatar> so that's not the problem, right?
<paines> no, should not be
<nimatar> ok thanks
<paines> like i said, try this kgpg tool
<paines> in there you can choose betwenn 5 diffrent keyservers
<paines> query for a gpg by hex number or email adress
<paines> and so on
<paines> imho, a nice tool
<nimatar> ok, I'will try that
<nimatar> The GnuPG configuration file was not found. Please make sure you have GnuPG installed. Should KGpg try to create a config file ?
<nimatar> I answered yes, ok?
<paines> yes
<paines> nimatar: when I queried for my keys I had to try it whith diffrent keyservers too
<othernoob> how do i switch between desktops again?
<simone> hi
<jpatrick> hi
<simone> i have a problem with a lan
<jpatrick> ok...
<simone> i've 2 pc, server with 192.168.0.1 and client 192.168.0.2
<simone> server is connected to internet
<simone> with ppp0
<jpatrick> it's a gateway?
<simone> yes
<simone> the problem is...
<jpatrick> is the pc in question using Windows?
<simone> in the remote address client not exsist
<simone> client use winxp
<simone> scuse me, server not exsist
<simone> i see the client but not me, not the server
<nimatar> KGpg keeps saying "Importing..."
<jpatrick> hm...
<paines> nimatar: since when ?
<nimatar> since 15 minuts
<nimatar> or something like this
<simone> the client see the client
<simone> the server see only the client
<simone> !?
<ubotu> simone: Wish i knew
<nimatar> paines i've also tried some other servers but I always get a timeout
<paines> nimatar: you changed ther server ? becuase it should only take a couple of minutes
<paines> hmm
<paines> strange
<paines> nimatar: you sure that all ports on fw are open ?
<nimatar> yes they shold be
<Riddell> hoary using volunteers needed to test koffice 1.4.1
<segfault2k> hi people :D
<nimatar> I never had problems
<segfault2k> Riddell: hi man :D
<segfault2k> how r u
<simone> :-(
<Riddell> segfault2k: I'm all good.  are you volunteering?
<segfault2k> for why?
<Riddell> segfault2k: for testing koffice 1.4.1 packages
<segfault2k> eee
<segfault2k> yeah :D
<segfault2k> thats what for i come
<segfault2k> XD
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-koffice141 hoary-updates main
<segfault2k> i have to compile it? or do whe have mirrors?
<segfault2k> yeah :D
<segfault2k> thanks
* segfault2k updating
<simone> thanx
<simone> bye
<Riddell> just use that, install and tell me if it works
<segfault2k> ok ;)
<segfault2k> hey a question, breezy stills broken?
<Riddell> segfault2k: as far as I know X is still broken but will be fixed soon
<segfault2k> rlz :D
<segfault2k> The following packages will be upgraded:
<segfault2k>   karbon kchart kformula kivio kivio-data koffice koffice-data koffice-libs
<segfault2k>   koshell kpresenter krita kspread kugar kword
<segfault2k> is upgrading Riddell 
<segfault2k> 2 minutes to go :D
<segfault2k> 2 minutes to middddddddddddddnight :D
<segfault2k> good song :P
<Riddell> segfault2k: any luck?
<segfault2k> http://loretito.homelinux.org/~segfault/koffice141.png
<segfault2k> look at the shot
<Riddell> segfault2k: looks good to me
<segfault2k> yeah :D
<segfault2k> :p
<segfault2k> is fine :D
<segfault2k> rules =D
<segfault2k> thanks
* segfault2k now have koffice 1.4.1 :D
<Riddell> segfault2k: gonnae no start KDE/Gnome flamewars in #ubuntu
<Riddell> segfault2k: don't tell anyone, it's not released yet
<segfault2k> [10:14]  <Riddell> segfault2k: don't tell anyone, it's not released yet - np =X
<segfault2k> [10:14]  <Riddell> segfault2k: gonnae no start KDE/Gnome flamewars in #ubuntu <- i stop :D, there was only a joke
<Riddell> segfault2k: not everyone in #ubuntu understands jokes :)
<segfault2k> hahah ok
<segfault2k> i'll remember it for the next time
<Chambers_> hey guys, are there any programs similar to newsleecher for linux?  I've tried PAN and don't really like it
<segfault2k> kontact
<Chambers_> isn't that just for contacts?
<segfault2k> is a complete pim
<Chambers_> i don't need a PIM
<paines> knode
* akrus is away: Away at the moment
<Chambers_> knode is great for reading, how about d/ling binaries?
<segfault2k> Riddell: do you have some i18n's for koffice
<buz> Chambers_: klibido
<Chambers_> thanks guys!
* akrus is back.
<jpatrick> right
<apokryphos> hey segfault2k -- how you doin'? Long time no speak :)
<segfault2k> wazap apokryphos how r u man
<apokryphos> Yeah, really great. Finding it hard to contain my excitement -- just got my new iRiver PMP -- so great =)
<segfault2k> its like an ipod?
<apokryphos> Yup; quite like it. All iRiver devoutees will say "better" :P
<apokryphos> can play videos, which is pretty cool. Screen is bigger than it looks (3.5") which is gravy
<segfault2k> ho its rlz :D
<segfault2k> *oh
* segfault2k looking photos :p
<segfault2k> congratulations man
<segfault2k> well man, i have to go, take care, see ya, congratulations again
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> yeah, see ya.
<otep[eat] > apok i ahve a pmp but i think archos rocks
<apokryphos> Haven't heard of it.. is it good?
<apokryphos> how'd you like your PMP? 
<apokryphos> oh wait, I have seen them; handy Google images
<otep[eat] > better than iPod, imo, since it plays different kinds of media
<Chambers_> is it strictly audio?
<otep[eat] > iRiver? no
<apokryphos> only feature that iPod seems to have over is the artist/album/title sorting, which would come in pretty handy
<apokryphos> this has a search though, so I'll have to sit tight to find out whether it makes up for it
<otep[eat] > i dunno bout that since i dont have an iPod =D
<apokryphos> Chambers_: photo/video (xvid etc)
<Chambers_> that's awesome
<otep[eat] > archos can record from tv, iriver doesnt
<Chambers_> i want that
* otep[eat]  brb
<apokryphos> record from TV? Nice. iRiver has TV out... will have to wait to see how decent it is
<Chambers_> do both of them work on linux?
<apokryphos> Chambers_: archos... I dunno. But iRiver runs on a Linux system
<apokryphos> (that's a yes)
<Chambers_> very cool indeed
<supernix> WASSUP
<MIK3MAN> hey people
<MIK3MAN> I actually installed Kbuntu, and I now have problems installing additional software, synaptic is replaced with Knaptic and I cant update the repositories. Can anyone offer me a link or help?
<otep[eat] > have you tried apt-get?
<MIK3MAN> otep[eat] : yeah, but like I said the repositories are not updated so it says package not found
<otep[eat] > hmmm
<MIK3MAN> otep[eat] : I tried editing /etc/apt/sources.list like it says, but I dont have permission
<MIK3MAN> otep[eat] : do you know the console command to give me permission to edit this file?
<otep[eat] > su?
<MIK3MAN> no its a chmod command I believe
<otep[eat] > hmm?
<aseigo> MIK3MAN: do you prefer a console editor like vim or a graphical one like kwrite?
<aseigo> (because you can do it with either, but the instructions are slightly different ;)
<MIK3MAN> aseigo: I like visual like Kate
<aseigo> MIK3MAN: ok.. you are running ssh on your machine, right?
<aseigo> oh, wait. .. nmind.. no root password on kubuntu. feck.
<MIK3MAN> heh
<aseigo> well, fair enough... Alt-F2 (run command), kate for the command, then hit the options button
<MIK3MAN> its up now yeah, but I have to warn it is a diff machine, its beside me
<MIK3MAN> ok hold on :)
<aseigo> select run as different user, root, put your password in and hopefully their patched kdesu works here =P
<otep[eat] > cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<otep[eat] > ooops
<otep[eat] > sorry
<aseigo> oh .. it's on a different machine? 
<aseigo> hum... well, then ssh in and use sudo .. sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
* aseigo notes that one argument for a root password is easily editting files over the network with fish://
<otep[eat] > ei aseigo, why dya need to go through all that ssh and stuff? just wanna know
<MIK3MAN> kate was crashing, I am rebooting the machine guys, I did sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list last night, but didnt know how to save the changes. 
<MIK3MAN> I also did some chmod crap last night with that file... I think what I did was messed up!!
<aseigo> otep[eat] : hrm? oh... well, i usually use fish:// to edit files remotely if i'm using kwrite/kate ... e.g. fish://root@somebox/path/to/file
<otep[eat] > hmmm ok
<aseigo> otep[eat] : and a trick is to fish:// to your local box .. e.g. fish://root@localhost/path/to/file to edit a local file as root ;)
<PaNTHeRa_> i have a internet connection on windows, but when i pass to kubuntu, no internet [sorry i am not english] 
<PaNTHeRa_> what can i do ?
<MIK3MAN> otep[eat] : from what I see (and I am a linux noob) Synaptic was replaced with Kynaptic and the repository list in Kynaptic is only pointing to deb cdrom... etc... so when you do apt-get it searches the cdrom
<MIK3MAN> or the existing packages I should say
<otep[eat] > kynaptic cuz kubuntu uses kde, right? but you can also install synaptic... which i did
<otep[eat] > hmmm
<otep[eat] > did you chose "expert mode" when installing kbuntu?
<MIK3MAN> otep[eat] : the real question should be... why is there not a gui in Kynaptic to switch repositories
<otep[eat] > MIK3: that i dunno =D maybe in the future
<sproingie> bleah, kynaptic
* sproingie uses aptitude
<otep[eat] > ahhaha
<MIK3MAN> guys wait.. you can open a terminal in Kate?? this may help
<MIK3MAN> aseigo: you think fish will work for me?
<otep[eat] > sproingie: aptitude looks niec
<sproingie> i wish there was a gui version of it, draggable panes, scroll with mouse wheel, etc
<sproingie> but otherwise the same functionality
<MIK3MAN> I think I got kate as root user, hold on
<sproingie> as it is, kynaptic isn't even as functional as synaptic.  and i find synaptic primitive
<ep> Kynaptic is simple and easy to use, but it misses some powerful functions of its big brother, Synaptic.
<ep> Hence, Kynaptic is more suited for new users, while experienced users might find Synaptic more appropriate.
<sproingie> there should be an apt: kioslave
<sproingie> clicky icons for packages
<sproingie> drag them to the desktop to install
<sproingie> drag to the trash to uninstall
<MIK3MAN> holy crap guys, I got it!! added hoary main http, and universe
<MIK3MAN> :O)
<MIK3MAN> now, whats the apt-get for firefox?
<buz> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<MIK3MAN> buz: thanks, do you know if that puts it in the Kmenu?
<ValheruLord> when trying to grub-install hda The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly wtf is this?
<Chris_Tucker> my shipit cds just came in ^_^
<Chris_Tucker> im about to get all the packages needed and plant them on a cd for KDE install
<karmabutcher> i'm running ubuntu hoary with kde installed and I would like to add the kubuntu repository but I can't find it where is it?
<crimsun> see the topic
<YellowSock> Hi all. Would you recommend Kubuntu or Ubuntu or SuSE?
<YellowSock> Why
<karmabutcher> crimsun, which part?
<crimsun> karmabutcher: the last?
<karmabutcher> crimsun, I've read the kubuntu wiki and several other places but no info
<karmabutcher> crimsun, thanks i'll have a Look
<crimsun> you know, the part that screams "KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php"
<crimsun> YellowSock: try them all.
<YellowSock> i have suse, but its kinda borin.. 
<YellowSock> i wonder if im gonna like kubuntu or wanna switch back to suse
<crimsun> obviously I can't tell you if you'll like Kubuntu
<YellowSock> mm.. have u tried suse?
<crimsun> not since the 6.0 days
<karmabutcher> crimsun, thank you that should update my kde version to the newest one and do I need another repository too for other kubuntu files?
<YellowSock> crimsun, wow. thats pretty old!!! umm... does kubuntu do rpms? and samba?
<karmabutcher> for example qt-config and other kde files are missing in ubuntu
<crimsun> karmabutcher: see the other part of the topic if you want updated KOffice
<karmabutcher> crimsun, thanks, and is there a central kubuntu repository?
<crimsun> YellowSock: Kubuntu uses Debian as its base, so it uses debs. Via the alien tool, it can use RPMs, but they're not recommended. Always stick to official Kubuntu debs.
<crimsun> YellowSock: and yes, Kubuntu has Samba.
<YellowSock> oui. 
<crimsun> karmabutcher: yes, it's the same as the Ubuntu repository.
<karmabutcher> crimsun, i must have my sources file misconfigured then ;_;
<crimsun> more than likely.
<karmabutcher> crimsun, thank you
<YellowSock> wudda u gys think of pclinuxos??
<karmabutcher> is there a master list of ubuntu repositories because the ubuntu guide lists us mirrors and those have had problems
<[Relic] > dual boot ->  unable to install grub to (hd0) fatal error;  hd0 is the win boot disk, hd1 is the main kubuntu install so I am assuming it must go there, but not sure what to do to get it there
<[Relic] > thought I saw something about map? on some page but can't remember where or how to run it
<[Relic] > I am wondering if I should have switched the boot marker to the primary linux partition, but not sure on that, I can't seem to find any info on it
<_otep> what do i do if i only have 70K free on my / partition
<akrus> hello
<akrus> can someone help me with fglrx?
<akrus> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<akrus> i get this error
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hellp
<ztonzy> -p +o
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey
<ztonzy> mm, icecream, magnum classic snacksize :)
<apokryphos> hehe, nice ;-)
<ztonzy> indeed
<ztonzy> too bad that was the last magnum in my freezer
* apokryphos prefers Snickers icecream
<ztonzy> too much candy ;)
<_StarScream> at the risk of sounding queere has anyone seen those ice-screams "gay-time"....no i'm being serious.
<apokryphos> whatevayourflava
<apokryphos> _StarScream: no; they sound a little disturbing though
<ztonzy> no I haven't
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<_StarScream> apokryphos: well see the thing is they are quite tastey and were originally started before gay = homosexual. 
<nikkia> hmmmm
* ztonzy ducks a bit
<apokryphos> _StarScream: Yah. The more disturbing part is the "gay-time"; has a sneaking resemblance to "milk-time".. where all the ickle kids sit on the carpet while teacher tells a story :|
<apokryphos> nikkia: hey :)
<_StarScream> hahah
<nikkia> well, i've really messed that up :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: i can't get access to my kde wallet :(
<apokryphos> how come?
<_StarScream> anyone use a PPC with kubuntu and breezy
<nikkia> i told it not to display a systray icon, cos it was annoying me
<nikkia> now i can't get to it anywhere :/
<apokryphos> kcontrol?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no sign of it in kcontrol
<apokryphos> nikkia: Security & Privacy -> KDE Wallet
<nikkia> i've tried dcop, but 'dcop kded kwallet reconfigure' doesn't bring up a dialog
<nikkia> apok, not there, here
<apokryphos> confused... you can get the systray to display from kcontrol
<nikkia> apokryphos: its probably in kdeaddons, which i haven't compiled yet :P
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> hm, no, it should be in kdelibs
<nikkia> apokryphos: the kcontrol applet for it ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: Sure.
<nikkia> kdewallet* is in kdelibs, but i'm not sure about the kcontrol stuff for it
<apokryphos> why shouldn't it be?
<nikkia> apokryphos: because kde can be weird like that sometimes :)
<apokryphos> kdelibs-data holds all kcontrol stuff
<VincentMX> i have created a dutch kubuntu channel (#kubuntu-nl). how do i get people on it? i've heard about registering at some kubuntu team or something
<apokryphos> VincentMX: person to speak to is probably Riddell 
<VincentMX> ok
<apokryphos> nikkia: any idea if I could use the rename command to delete, say, the first 10 characters of loads of files?
<apokryphos> Might be doable in krename, but i can't figure it out.
<insanekane> apokryphos: im sure it is doable in krename ... its in the docs as an example iirc
<insanekane> docs == help
<apokryphos> heh, ok -- checking that now. Thanks insanekane 
<insanekane> apokryphos: iirc, it uses python list slice like syntax
<insanekane> apokryphos: check if it's really there; then you can decide whether to thank or beat up :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: sure
<apokryphos> insanekane: gah, I'll need to compile from source. .deb package seems to not have the documentation
<apokryphos> ah, they have PDF on their site
<apokryphos> err, they don't have it in html -- odd.
<nikkia> apokryphos:  just tell it to replace ^*whatever the syntax for 10 '.'s is  with ""
<Riddell> VincentMX: hi
<VincentMX> hi
<apokryphos> nikkia: if only I knew the syntax for it :P
<apokryphos> I should brush up on my bash
<nikkia> apokryphos: ^..........  would do at a pinch
<nikkia> apokryphos: you *probably* want to make sure that the filename pattern ensures nothing with less than 10 characters in the filename is renamed too :P
<apokryphos> nah; it'll be for all things in a folder, so no problems there
<nikkia> apokryphos: there's nothing with <=10 character filenames?
<apokryphos> ah; so does a . act as a "?" -- single unknown character
<nikkia> because rename's going to try to rename any that don't have more than 10 characters to "" :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: in this folder, no.
<nikkia> apokryphos: actually, ? might be what you want
<apokryphos> ah, ok. One sec.
<nikkia> i can never remember which is 'any character' and which is 'any character, or no character'
<nikkia> i need to brush up my regex again, i can feel it slipping away
<apokryphos> nikkia: so something like rename s/????// ./*  
<apokryphos> nikkia: don't think that would work, would it? Wouldn't you have to specify which characters, or does it automatically take the first few? And would it automatically leave all other characters?
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<nikkia> apokryphos: that's why i said you wanted ^ in the regex
<nikkia> as ^ should match the start of the string
* ztonzy wonders how kubuntu would perform on PPC's compared to i386
<nikkia> looks like .{10} won't work, because the bound insists on them all being the same character as the first .
<nikkia> ^..........  works tho
<nikkia> well, works with sed, doesn't work with rename
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> krename has the perfect option for this... hah, how did I miss it
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espanol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ztonzy> there's isn't any "shippit" Kubuntu disks ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: nope, not yet at least
<Riddell> ztonzy: sadly not
<ztonzy> Riddell: :(
<ztonzy> Riddell: in meantime I have ordered 10 cds from Ubuntu
<apokryphos> ztonzy: are you going to use all those? ;-)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: no but to give away
<wincide> Riddell:hi again!,  take this letter  just for the topic , Espaol indeed Espanol :) thx 
<apokryphos> wincide: you can change the topic, too ;-)
<wincide> ? ok
<wincide> i'll change then :)
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:wincide] : Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-14.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<apokryphos> cool
<wincide> kubuntu community is growing !, nice :D
<apokryphos> =)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hmm...again...how do I know how I got kde 3.4.1 ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: kde-config --prefix
<ztonzy> hmm no
<apokryphos> gah, heh, same mistake as last time
<apokryphos> kde-config --version
<ztonzy> Qt: 3.3.3 / KDE: 3.4.1 / kde-config: 1.0  :)
<ztonzy> anything to update ?
<apokryphos> nope; 3.4.1 is latest
<PieD> (qt 3.3.4 is available, but the upgrade is usually useless...)
<ztonzy> ## Marillat <-- that repositry...workfull ?  last time I used it got error
<apokryphos> It's recommended that you don't use it; Multiverse/Universe/Backports seem to cover everything though, so you should be fine with just those
<ztonzy> I do have those too...I remove the marillat then
<simonbp> Hi! I'm new to kubuntu and irc. I just did my first install of Kubuntu. It was very nice. Just to try things out, I'd like to ask how one installs cdrdao the kunbuntu way. It doesn't seem to be availabel in Kynaptic
<simonbp> and it didn't come pre-installed
<simonbp> also tried apt-get install cdrdao and it couldn't find it. Normally i'd just add something to my sources.list. That doesn't seem very 'kubuntu' though.
<jpowers> simonbp: that's what I did
<simonbp> <sigh>. What needs to be added?
<jpowers> in fact, if you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll see that there are repositories commented out that you can uncomment to get access to most things.
<jpowers> simonbp: nothing needs to be added, I don't think.  Just uncomment the source that contains the universe repository.
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<jpatrick> ^^that
<jpowers> yeah, what jpatrick said
<jpowers> :\
<simonbp> Well, whaddaya know! Thanks. You've all been most helpful!
<jpatrick> :D
<Slipaway172> ubuntu rules all
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> what was that ?
<ztonzy> kidgames... 
<Ghete1> is there something like ksnapshot (in that it has great command line support) that i can use in windows?
<Sturmkind> hello
<boobeek> hi
<[Relic] > Anyone awake?  :)
<TestMAD> i am
<TestMAD> im always awake
<[Relic] > I tried finding info on dual boot, and I have kubuntu installed, but the grub program doesn't show windows as a boot option
<TestMAD> what version of windows?
<[Relic] > now I need to figure out if it is possible or if I really bothced things completely
<[Relic] > win98se fat32, all the data is there and accessible with this, just not a way to boot into it
<TestMAD> was it installed before or after kubuntu?
<[Relic] > yes
<TestMAD> well..wich one was it?
<[Relic] > but the only way I could get past the grub install error, was make the linux partition the boot
<TestMAD> hmm..
<[Relic] > installed before linux
<TestMAD> what install error did you get?
<[Relic] > unable to install grub in (hd0) fatal error
<TestMAD> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<[Relic] > that explains what grub is but doesn't really give me a clue to what I need to do
<error403> is it just me having compatibility issues, or is Xine MUCH superior to gstreamer?
<Kejk_PL> error403: xine is different to gstreamer
<Kejk_PL> I find mplayer best player :)
<error403> im not on about players... just engines...
<error403> im using amarok
<error403> and on the gstreamer engine, audio playback is really screwed up
<error403> like, crackles and stuff
<error403> but
<error403> on Xine, works fine...
<Kejk_PL> error403: oh, sorry, :)
<simonbp> Anyone know where I can go to get a driver for an HP PSC1350xi all-in-one? A few drivers for similar models come with kubuntu, but not for my exact model. They work,but not satisfactorily.
<Kejk_PL> error403: gstreamer have problems with crossfading
<error403> simonbp, bitch and moan till HP until they make their own?
<Kejk_PL> simonbp: linuxprinting.org
<error403> s/till/to
<simonbp> I'm on it :p
<error403> Kejk_PL, i turned crossfading off
<nikkia_> grrrr
<nikkia> why is java so fickle about UTF-8 ?
<ztonzy> hmm
<nikkia> i don't even think its that unreasonable to expect a .java file to be compiled to the same .class file on different environments
<ztonzy> is ubuntuforum down ?
<nikkia> obviously, thats why sun never offered me a job :P
<error403> erm, is msttcorefonts broken package?
* nikkia screams obscentities at sun
<error403> me screams obscenities at nikkia 
<error403> erm...
* error403 screams obscenities at nikkia 
<error403> anyway...
<error403> please, warn people before you scream
<error403> some of us have sensitive hearing (we never get out in the "real world"
<nikkia> error403: witness the idiocy of sun:
<nikkia> http://pastebin.com/320501
<error403> nikkia, i already have...
<nikkia> oops, hold on, i'll put the actual code in there
<nikkia> http://pastebin.com/320504
<error403> nikkia, apart from the fact i have NEVER developed in Java, sure...
<nikkia> there, silly, isn't it ?
<nikkia> error, the point is, the constant string in the code, is interpreted differently at compile time based on the environment
<_StarScream> anyone running breezy here?
<simonbp> I've got a USB scanner and am running Hoary Hedgehog. Kooka isn't seeing it. How do I get it up and running, in general terms?
<error403> nikkia, i see what you mean...
<fjleon> hey guys, i cant type  on konsole
<_StarScream> simonbp: does dmesg pick up the device?
<fjleon> i can type them everywhere else
<fjleon> can anyone help me?
<error403> fjleon, why do you need to?
<nikkia> error403: i couldn't understand why i was getting strange exceptions from my code, after switching from kubuntu to LFS
<fjleon> error403: using nano and such
<nikkia> error403: then i realised, they were all array bounds issues with strings, and i checked, sure enough i'd set my locale to non-UTF-8
<fjleon> error403: if i can use them on a real tty console, i could use them too on a x console
<nikkia> then i also realised, that it didn't make a fig of difference at *runtime* only at compile time
<error403> lol
<nikkia> fjleon: check your 'encoding' setting in the menu
<fjleon> nikkia: i set it to iso-8859-1
<nikkia> fjleon: default *should* be UTF-8 on kubuntu
<nikkia> fjleon: there you go then, that's why
<fjleon> i tried utf 8
<fjleon> everything
<fjleon> i tried linux console... or xfree 4.x mode
<simonbp> I'm pretty sure. The trick is that it's an HP all-in-one job. The printer is picked up for sure, not sure about the scanner.
<fjleon> i have done every combination
<nikkia> fjleon: set it to utf-8, save settings as default... restart konsole
<error403> fjleon, use something like xterm instead?  personally, i find Konsole way too feature-loaded, considering its a terminal emulator...
<fjleon> error403: no way, i love the tabs
<error403> hehe
<nikkia> error403: *shrug* depends what you want, i couldn't live with 20 xterms on screen anymore :)
<error403> nikkia, why you need that many?
<nikkia> error403: usually doing several things at once
<error403> nikkia, me too, but i can usually do it all with 2-3 xterms
<nikkia> and before you suggest 'screen', it means sacrificing a key :P
<fjleon> nikkia: i did what you said and doesn't work
<nikkia> fjleon: strange
<_StarScream> simonbp: unplug it, then plug it in again, and type dmesg
<_StarScream> then paste the output to a pastebing
<_StarScream> bin*
<fjleon> nikkia: i had to dpkg-reconfigure locales in order to add my iso 8859-1 locales. i also left turned on the utf ones
<fjleon> at least i could get accents to work on openoffice and kde as a whole
<nikkia> fjleon: its possible you've changed your default locale somehow
<fjleon> just not in konsole or xterm or whatever
<fjleon> nikkia: i tried this before changing anything... on every distro that defaults to utf 8 i have had this same problem
<Wizzard> hi there, does anybody know some repository where can I find KMplayer?
<fjleon> Wizzard: use kaffeine
<Wizzard> I want KMplayer
<error403> lol
<Wizzard> Kaffeine is good too
<fjleon> i think kmplayer is discontinued and obsolete
<Wizzard> absolete???
<fjleon> hmm i was wrong, it is still active
<fjleon> was inactive for a long time
<Kejk_PL> pure mplayer (with gui or not) is the best
<[Relic] > how does one edit the grub partition info?
<Wizzard> but it is not at the official Ubuntu repositories
<Kejk_PL> kaffeine hangs very oft
<Wizzard> mplayer is not a KDE app
<fjleon> go to http://www.xs4all.nl/~jjvrieze/download.html
<fjleon> and download the debs
<fjleon> then dpkg -i *.deb
<Wizzard> thx much... so it is not at the repos
<Kejk_PL> and stay is system, even after quit command it take 50 % of processor - probebly bug
<Wizzard> yes, Kaffeine hangs after shutdown
<supernix>  Hey just curious does anyone here use recertified drives ?
<nikkia> i'd take that as a 'no' if i were you
<supernix> LOL definately
<supernix> that or just nobody wants to talk to me
<supernix> Just saw those prices and they were so cheap so I said hmmm what about that 
<zecrazytux> can anybody send me his sources.list please ?
<nikkia> well, 'recertified' is a less ugly way of saying 'reconditioned', which is a less ugly way of saying 'returned as broken, fiddled with, and might work again'
<mats> zecrazytux: run apt-setup . Then you get a new list
<mats> ;)
<zecrazytux> lol
<zecrazytux> thx
<supernix> nikkia: I see didn't know how thorough they were about fixing those suckers
<nikkia> supernix: depends on the company i guess
<nikkia> supernix: if apple are involved 'not very' :)
<nikkia> as i've had 2 apple 'reconditioned' machines that were DOA
<othernoob> hey where can i find a list of supported hardware?
<supernix> LOL so apple still sucks
<othernoob> i mean, supported by default..
<nikkia> supernix: this was a few years ago, so i dunno about 'still'
<nikkia> supernix: one was a biege G3, the other a iMac
<supernix> I am trying to find the best yet cheapest computer for a friend
<supernix> I would like to find something that could run Linux or Windows well
<nikkia> there are machines that run windows well ? :)
<supernix> Mine always ran Windows great and Linux even better
<supernix> anyone know which Athlon is the fastest now ?
<PieD> supernix: the Athlon with the biggest number is the fastest :)
<supernix> just curious I saw one that said sempron so didn't know if that was the latest greatest Athlon
<PieD> sempron ??
<PieD> sempron are the celeron@AMD :)
<PieD> AMD Opteron are the fastest
<PieD> but they cost a lot...
<PieD> Sempron << Athlon 64 < Athlon 64FX < Opteron
<PieD> (I don't include the dual core...)
<mdipi> hey all
<mdipi> i edited my boot config file, so that OS X would be my defualt boot 
<mdipi> but now yaboot doesnt come up at all
<mdipi> anyone think they can help me out here?
<[Relic] > how can you edit a read only file that has root as an owner?
<mdipi> erm good question
<mdipi> so am i pretty much fucked here?
<_StarScream> mdipi: sudo?
<jatos3> hi everyone
<boobeek> hy
<jatos3> what clients are ppl here using to get on IRC
<jatos3> I am using irssi
<mats> irssi-text ;)
<jatos3> yeah I am using the text version
<jatos3> are there any half decent console file managers?
<jatos3> I just wondering, because thats the type of thing I would find useful when I couldn't be bothered to load KDE
<mdipi> _StarScream: that didnt come to mind, thanks, i still cant figure out the letters before the drive number though :/ I need to see the partition table somehow
<_StarScream> macfdisk
<jatos3> wheres the best place to get that
<jatos3> oh and one other thing I would like, a something like ark for the console
<jatos3> is macfdisk in the repos's?
<Kejk_PL> jatos3: mc
<jatos3> sorry to keep asking laods of questions, how I do switch console sessions in console
<LuNaTiK^GuY> You guys have simply NO IDEA what i just did ;)
<jatos3> oh?
<jatos3> what did you jsut do?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i resigned from my student summer job to have more time to play with linux
<jatos3> I know linux is good by resigning from your job just to play with it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its just a 2 month job anyway
<jatos3> ah
<jatos3> if wasn't for the fact WINE doesn't run much more than notepad I would probably rairly touch windows
<jatos3> kubuntu is just so cool
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i needed more time.........i'm doing the Cisco CCNA course....i need to start learning C, and i'm learning some linux stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sooo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> out goes my job ;)
<jatos3> which is more that can be said for any distro running gnome (I am a bit biast here_
<jatos3> ah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and i need to spend more time at the beach :)
<mdipi> _StarScream, can i just use fdisk?
<jatos3> how much does a CCNA cost?
<_StarScream> mdipi: don't think so
<jatos3> is there such a thing as fdisk on linux? thought that was just DOS
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm from Malta....and through University student conditions i got it at Lm240
<mdipi> _StarScream : any clue where i can get macfdisk? since its not installed by defualt and its not on FINK
<_StarScream> mdipi: oh are you on Osx, i thought you were on kubuntu
<_StarScream> if your using osx, just use the installer cd
<jatos3> if hes on OS-X then why s he in a kubuntu room to get help?
<_StarScream> shrug
<mdipi> jatos3 : because my yaboot doesnt show up anymore
<jatos3> lol
<jatos3> kk
<mdipi> jatos3: so i need to find a way to mount my kubuntu partition so i can edit the conf file
<_StarScream> mdipi: ah, load the kubuntu install cd, then use another term
<_StarScream> and chroot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anyone ever used kdevelop3 ?
<jatos3> mount /dev/???? /folder
<jatos3> something liek that
<_StarScream> LuNaTiK^GuY: yeh i really like it
<mdipi> _StarScream, i'll try that
<LuNaTiK^GuY> _StarScream: i've got some serious trouble...can u help?
<jatos3> is your hard drive the kubuntu secondary or primary, slave or master?
<_StarScream> LuNaTiK^GuY: don't ask to ask..just ask
<mdipi> jatos3: isnt there something besides dev, i rmember some letters that i cant seem to rmember now before the number of the partition, thats why i need the partition table
<jatos3> yeah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> _StarScream: i opened the ready made Hello World program in C....and just tried to run it...but i'm getting errors
<jatos3> is your hd on the secondary or primary IDE lead
<jatos3> and is it set to secondary or master
<jatos3> then I can tell whether is hda1 or hdb1 etc...
<_StarScream> LuNaTiK^GuY: i am assuming you compiled it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> aclocal / aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro / `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library / make: *** [all]  Error 1
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cliked the execute program button
<jatos3> I wouldn't though that the hello world program could run error free.
<jatos3> compile it first LuNaTiK^GuY 
<mdipi> jatos3: i only have one drive, so i take it master, since its a daul boot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i get the same error with "compile file"
<jatos3> and is the kubuntu first, second, third etc on the partition table
<mdipi> 5th
<LuNaTiK^GuY> jatos3: i get the same error with "compile file"
<mdipi> jatos3: my swap is 4th and OS X is 3rd
<jatos3> mdipi: the command is: mount /dev/hda5 /<folder to mount to>
<jatos3> right I am not sure whats wrong there
<jatos3> I am a (free)basic guy
<mdipi> jatos3: mount: /dev/hda5/: unknown special file or file system.
<mdipi> ugh thats a bitch
<jatos3> are
<mdipi> jatos3, thanks anyway, i might try to see if i can run the live cd and do somethign from there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it says "there is no makefile in this directory, and no configure script for this project. run automake and friends?" i say yes...and then those erros come up
<jatos3> try /dev/hdb5, /dev/hdd5 and /deb/hdc5
<mdipi> okay
<jatos3> */dev/hdc5
<jatos3> ok
<mdipi> jatos3: same error
<jatos3> on all of those ones?
<mdipi> jatos3: yeah :(
<jatos3> dammit
<jatos3> try changing the numbers
<mdipi> iight
<jatos3> actually try mount /dev/loop0 /mount-folder
<jatos3> you will prolly find that mounts all your drives in whatever the mount folder is
<mdipi> gah nothin
<mdipi> im gonna just wipe the partition
<mdipi> i think
<jatos3> right, in which case its time to make use of Google...
<mdipi> yeah lol, i tried it earlier and thats why i came here
<jatos3> oh!
<jatos3> then I am kinda stuck as to what todo
<mdipi> yeah i dont really have anything important
<mdipi> so im gonna nuke the shit outta it
<jatos3> kk
<jatos3> lol
<jatos3> anyway know any good lin games?
<mdipi> :/ nope
<jatos3> preferrable ones in the debian sarge repos
<jatos3> me not been the most authodox person I have added the debian sarge repos to my kubuntu sources.list
<jatos3> amazingly with no problems... well apart from the fact that frozen bubble opened in kate when loaded from KDE menu
<jatos3> so whats everyone doing on saturday
<jatos3> just to strike up some konversation here
<jatos3> and no that wasn't a typo...
<simonbp> I never plan that far in advance.
<jatos3> lol ;-)
<jatos3> when I am 18 my staturday nights will probably consists of multiple nights on the town
<jatos3> only year (exactly from this day as it so happens) till I am 18
<simonbp> Happy birthday.
<jatos3> thanks
<jatos3> I was just curious to see there if anyone would spot its my birthday from that comment
<jatos3> some people (usually a but like me if I am honest) who miss obvious things like that
<jatos3> *bit like me
<jatos3> me's tired goodbye
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed kwin-baghira from the repos.....how do i apply the theme
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its not in control centre
* nikkia ponders where sasldb2 might be hiding
<nikkia> oh, /var/lib, of course
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i need some little help plzzzzz
#kubuntu 2005-07-31
<MikeStyle> hi, um using ark and/or archive manager with the .rar plugin is there anyway to enter a password for a protected archive?
<MikeStyle> ...
<Zugwrack> Hey there...I assume there is just a 64bit available using Ubuntu? A Kubuntu ver?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y is kwin-baghira not in my theme lists in control centre?
<Zugwrack> Sorry..I meant there is a 64bit version for ubuntulinux..what about kubuntu?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm not sure there is...but u can always install ubuntu and then do "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop" :)
<Zugwrack> LuNaTiK^Guy: Ok thanks...I figured as much..but if there were two iso's then why not just go with kubuntu...heh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm not sure there is/isn;t...never checked
<Zugwrack> I noticed when I went to kubuntulinux.org it was all in German...and my German isn't worth a hoot.
<|rockinnerd|> The application 'kwalletmanager' has requested access to the open wallet 'kdewallet'. Allow this?
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ oxymoronish, i think
<_jpowers> not really, if you think of them as separate things.
<_jpowers> on the other hand, I think it's probably not as user friendly as it could be.
<|rockinnerd|> true
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed kwin-baghira from repos...but its not in the control centre..........plz help :)
<jpowers> LuNaTiK^GuY: you could try logging out and logging back into kde.
<jpowers> but I'm not sure that's a solution
<jpowers> <-- n00b
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i did so
<LuNaTiK^GuY> didnt work
<LuNaTiK^GuY> find /usr -name kwin-baghira does work...i.e it is installed ;)
<jpowers> LuNaTiK^GuY: you don't see it under window decorations?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes its there :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wooops
<LuNaTiK^GuY> itot it was a whole theme 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> not a win decoration
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<|rockinnerd|> what is the program that listens on the AIM port?
<jpowers> huh?
<jpowers> |rockinnerd|: what do you mean?
<|rockinnerd|> It listens on the port for AOL Instant Messenger, (a console app) and prints the output of the convo or logs it
<jpowers> LuNaTiK^GuY: it's a windeco and a widget style, I think.
<jpowers> |rockinnerd|: no idea...didn't know that existed.  interesting.
<_emmanuel> Hello ! :-)
<jpowers> hi _emmanuel 
<|rockinnerd|> i saw it in MultiTool Linux, but i cant seem to find the companion site
<jpowers> you might be able to rig something up with bitlbee.
<jpowers> but it's not ideally suited to your needs, I think
<|rockinnerd|> !bitlbee
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, |rockinnerd|
<|rockinnerd|> jpowers: i just am using it for personal use.
<_emmanuel> Sorry if I am the ten thousandth guy that asks that, but my win and Fat 32 don't mount, and I need to access them : could somebody tell me where to find some help please ?
<cabajgtr> Can anyone help me with Grub on a dualboot thinkpad?
<jpowers> |rockinnerd|: I used to use bitlbee when I didn't want to run a gui client.  It's a pretty neat tool, or was back then.
<Jeezis> i;ve heard mixed things about bitlbee
<|rockinnerd|> maybe dsniff will do it
<cabajgtr> _emmanuel:  you need to get smbfs (apt-get install smbfs)
<Jeezis> i use gaim for instant messaging and xchat for irc
<jpowers> cabajgtr: to access a local partition?
<Jeezis> gaim's irc client still needs some work methinks
<jpowers> _emmanuel: do you get an error?
<jpowers> Jeezis: kopete's does too.
<cabajgtr> I had dual boot working, Kubuntu on sda2, but then a parsed up my hd, and added a logical partition, and i'm guessing it moved somthing weird, cuz grub gives an error on boot
<Jeezis> jpowers: ick, i never liked kopete
<Jeezis> could never get things working just how i wanted 
<jpowers> Jeezis: I understand what you mean.  In kopete's case I molded my needs to meet it rather than vice versa. :\
<jpowers> I like the integration it has with kontact
<|rockinnerd|> cabajgtr, grab a knoppix cd and boot from it.
<cabajgtr> i'm up on an old sysrescue cd
<|rockinnerd|> chroot into your system
<Jeezis> jpowers: arg, never surrender! :-p
<cabajgtr> Kubuntu is now on hda3
<cabajgtr> I have mounted it
<_emmanuel> cabajgtr: sorry, I was away, one minute... OK I try that
<_emmanuel> thx
<cabajgtr> actually, emmanuel, i was wrong
<|rockinnerd|> chroot /your/hda3/mountpoint
<cabajgtr> I was thinking network
<cabajgtr> you shouldnt need anyting to mount a fat32
<jpowers> _emmanuel: are you mounting local partitions or network partitions?
<cabajgtr> what is chroot?
<cabajgtr> I can edit grub files as is...
<_emmanuel> local partitions
<_emmanuel> jpowers: local
<Jeezis> jpowers: i've never used kontact too much
<jpowers> _emmanuel: does the partition show up in media:/?
<_emmanuel> I have one NTFS partition, and a second HD fat32
<_emmanuel> jp : yes, they do, but unmounted
<jpowers> _emmanuel: what happens when you click them to mount them?
<jpowers> Jeezis: I like kontact a lot.  I wish someone would make the pocketpc sync stuff work better with kontact, though.
<Jeezis> jpowers: what IS kontact? i've never really been interested in it before
<_emmanuel> jpowers: broken glass noise, and a "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" message
<jpowers> Jeezis: kontact is a wrapper for a lot of the kde pim stuff.
<_emmanuel> jpowers: There are also 2 partitions that appear to be wrong sized
<_emmanuel> jpowers: one 1Kb, and one 830 Mb
<jpowers> Jeezis: korganizer, kmail, akregator, etc.
<Jeezis> jpowers: ah, i understan
<Jeezis> d
* Jeezis aways for food
<jpowers> _emmanuel: that's strange.  I don't really know what the issue is.
<jpowers> _emmanuel: have you tried mounting them from the command line?
<pax> is Kubuntu like linux or something like that?
<_emmanuel> jpowers: no, I haven't
<_emmanuel> pax: it IS Linux
<jpowers> _emmanuel: that's probably your best bet.
<jpowers> pax: I heard it was like t3h l00nix
<jpowers> ;)
<pax> hehe
<jpowers> _emmanuel: once you get it to mount successfully from the command line, add the correct info to your fstab.
<jpowers> _emmanuel: I don't know if that's the kubuntu way to do it.
<jpowers> some of my information is a little out of date
<jpowers> that's the way I'd do it, though.
<_emmanuel> Ok, I'll try that
<_emmanuel> thx jpowers 
<cabajgtr> Can anybody help me with an GRUB Error 17?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how does PC-BSD compare to Ubuntu?
<pax> cabajgtr: what are you trying to do?
<cabajgtr> I had a successful dualboot from one harddrive in my thinkpad
<cabajgtr> I used partition magic to shrink my first (windowsNTFS) drive and used the free space for a shared Fat32 drive
<cabajgtr> my linux partition is at the end of my drive, it was sda2 (hd0,1 in grub)
<cabajgtr> but now it has become sda3
<pax> Error 17 indicates GRUB can't id the partition type like you said. Check http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<cabajgtr> yeah, but any idea how to fix it?
<pax> I don't want to give you wrong answer, but I would try to run grub: # grub > root (hd0,0) grub> setup (hd0) and quit
<cabajgtr> is that some sort of auto detect?
<pax> if (hd0,0) is not the right one, use tab for the list
<pax> well it's a shot to restore grub to the MBR
<dooglio> shouldn't it be the other way around?
<dooglio> kubuntu has joined #ubuntu
<ubuntu> Hey, I'm just trying out the live cd for kubuntu for my ibook
<ubuntu> i was wondering.
<dooglio> heh
<ubuntu> its not letting me connect via kopete 
<cabajgtr> hmm, device doesnt exist, but I can't get it to display partitions
* dooglio is not a big fan of kopete
<ubuntu> keeps saying my passwords wrong..
<dooglio> gaim works a heck of a lot better
<ubuntu> yah but it was the only thing on my live cd.
<dooglio> bummer
<ubuntu> i think
<ubuntu> lemme check.
<dooglio> if it's kunbuntu, i imagine gaim would not be installed
<pax> I can't remember that grub page in the wiki .. it was great
<pax> !grub
<ubotu> hmm... grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<pax> nah not that one
<pax> cabajgtr: here it is, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<andrewguy> hey?
<delltony> hi
<andrewguy> gotta question for you guys..
<andrewguy> hah i'm really noob
<andrewguy> i'll admit
<andrewguy> at least to Linux
<andrewguy> but how do i get back into the GUI from the terminal in kubuntu
<delltony> did you ctrl alt f2 or something like that? to go to a virtual shell?
<delltony> if so alt f7 should bring you back to the gui
<andrewguy> nope, I hit alt crt delete
<andrewguy> and it brougt me to terminal for some reason.
<delltony> you can try and run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<delltony> or type startx
<andrewguy> nice thanks man..
<andrewguy> whats startx mean anyways?
<delltony> i starts the x server
<delltony> without x you get no gui
<delltony> have you did a full shutdown now -r to reboot?
<delltony> since you wanted to do that with control alt backbackspace restarts x by the way not ctrl alt delete
<delltony> did the forementioned work?
<andrewguy> yeah it worked thanks man.
<andrewguy> If I got this right..
<andrewguy> Ubuntu is gnome
<andrewguy> and Kubuntu is KDE
<andrewguy> ?
<delltony> yeah basically
<delltony> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<delltony> but you can have several different managers running
<delltony> for instance i have flux,kde and gnome 
<delltony> all on ubuntu
<othernoob> delltony: why do you have flux kde and gnome?
<mdipi> Hey guys, I updated my OS X and now Yaboot doesnt show up at the begining of boots
<mdipi> anyone think they know a workaround? or a way to help?
<delltony> i was checking them out as a school project my primary one uses only kde
<nikkia> gah!!
<nikkia> i really love how the postfix documentation fails to make a big deal out of the fact that it all runs in a chroot, so you need to copy chunks of /etc 
* _otep i only have 70K left on my "/", anyone can tell me what should i do? =(
<hussam> _otep: uninstall anything you don't really need
<_otep> that i did
<_otep> kdevelop is the first one to go
<_otep> am thinking of removing kynaptic but that also removes kde-desktop
<hussam> kde-desktop is a meta package, it is only useful for upgrades, you may remove it.
<hussam> if you have both amarok and kafeine installed, remove amarok and keep kaffeine.
<_otep> oh...
<_otep> you sure with that? heheh
<hussam> yeah kaffeine will play both audio and video.
<hussam> kaffeine uses xine engine
<_otep> hmmm\
<_otep> ok
<_otep> uhhh
<hussam> Riddell: Thanks for the koffice 1.4.1 packages. you guys are awesome. most recent kde and most recent koffice. This is truly great work.
<_otep> any warranty?
<_otep> j/k
<hussam> also if you have documents of personal files and you have a cd burner, move them to a cd
<hussam> don't remove kynaptic however unless you have synaptic installed.
<_otep> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/765
<hussam> why is that partitioned to a lot of drives?
<_otep> hda6-7?
<hussam> yeah
<_otep> someone i know told me to do that
<_otep> i had this problem, sort of, before
<hussam> that wan not really necessary, I know some keep /home on a different drive. although you seem to have enough space left in /usr and that's were most programs are installed
<_otep> i reinstalled and did his suggestion for the partitioning
<_otep> yeah
<_otep> im thinking of resizing "/"
<_otep> but gparted just shows the partitions
<_otep> cant resize 'em
<stibby> are you in as root?
<_otep> nope
<_otep> normal user
<stibby> heh...type 'sudo gparted'
<stibby> that might work
<_otep> ok ill try
<hussam> I still have 26 GB empty left and I'm pretty sure the rest of the guys here have more ( just thought I would rub that in lol ). Shame on me lol :)
<hussam> just kidding
<_otep> ahhah
<_otep> actually im just trying out kubuntu and i liked it
<_otep> went on installing other packages not minding im using only a 10GB hd
<hussam> can gparted actually resize partitions?
<hussam> well 10GB is usually more than enough. 
<stibby> it can
<_otep> stibby: right-click only shows umount and information, i mean resize is shaded 
<stibby> you may lose data, however
<stibby> hmm
<hussam> yeah it's never safe to resize partitions
<hussam> I have to reboot, brb good luck _otep
<_otep> hahah
* _otep cries like a fscking baby
* _otep =,,,(
<_otep> maybe i should just get a bigger hd
<_otep> yo
<hussam> _otep: what did you decide to do?
<_otep> i asked on #ubuntu =D
<stibby> that would work :)
<_otep> hahah
<_otep> yo
<hussam> hey
<othernoob> has anyone ever tried to get a firmware update from lite-on?
<_otep> am trying to umount /usr, getting a "device is busy"
<Dhraakellian> not surprising
<_otep> oh =D
<Dhraakellian> not surprising that /usr is in use, given how much stuff is in, say /usr/bin
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<ubotu> Dhraakellian: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<othernoob> would someone please try to get ANY firmware from http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_downloads/e_firmware_cd-rw.asp
<Dhraakellian> quiet, bot.  The belt on the weird guy's head is none of your concern
<Dhraakellian> _otep, trying to repartition or resize partitions?
<_otep> yup
<Dhraakellian> I'd probably do stuff like that from a liveCD
<_otep> hmmmm
<_otep> right
<_otep> havent thought of that
<hon> is there any recent developement around kynaptic?
<hon> or should we really use synaptic instead?
* Dhraakellian feels kind of ashamed using synaptic so much
<othernoob> why do you even use synaptic?
<Dhraakellian> coming from gentoo and doing all the package management from the commandline
<hon> I am still using kynaptic + vim /etc/apt/source.list
<hon> but I think this should get really improved for all the users
<hon> not just command liners ;)
<Dhraakellian> heh
<hon> is there anyone trying to *cough* fork *cough* synaptic?
<hon> because it doesn't seem to have any complicated parts, or maybe I am wrong :)
<hon> after gimp and inkscape I really don't want to get depended on another gtk app
<jake1> i have a question that maybe one can help me with
<jake1> i installed Ubuntu and then i set up my repositories in order to get Kubuntu and i did, but unfortunately when i boot now all i get is the Kubuntu login panel but not the GUI
<jake1> the KDE GUI that is
<jake1> is there something i am doing wrong
<hon> do you have kdm installed?
<jake1> i think that it did install it
<Dhraakellian> /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jake1> it asked me what i would like to use for my default
<jake1> and the options were gdm and kdm
<jake1> i selected kdm
<jake1> Dhraakellian i typed that in (it required sudo) but the output says "Starting K Display Manager"         "[fail] "
<jake1> EOL
<Dhraakellian> does startx work?
<jake1> EOL (end of line)
<jake1> Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0 if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.XO-lock and start again
<delltony> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<delltony> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jake1> stopped
<jake1> back to a >console type interface
<jake1> with terminal output reading "Linux login:"
<delltony> then login
<delltony> and then type /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jake1> hld on
<jake1> ok...
<jake1> now i am at the kubuntu login panel.. which was working before
<jake1> i will login
<jake1> and see if KDE is there or if it swaps back to gnome
<jake1> nope
<jake1> back at gnome
<delltony> hmm on that login thing if i'm not mistaken isn't there a session selector?
<aseigo> jake1: are you selecting KDE from the sessions menu when logging in?
<delltony> :) 
<jake1> no aseigo i am not
<jake1> should i be?
<jake1> lol
<hon> make it default
<delltony> yeah its just a different interface the session might still be defaulted to gnome instead of kde
<jake1> please hold
<delltony> i had to change mine to kde now that i think of it
<jake1> ok... little drop down menu had kde listed
<jake1> i selected it
<delltony> now login and "should" work
<jake1> it is now initializing system service
<jake1> which is definately different
<delltony> its working ;)
<jake1> why cnt things happen automatically
<delltony> why can't i be a millionare?
<jake1> like those machines that inject cream into your hostess cupcakes
<jake1> those are automatic
<jake1> set it and forget it
<delltony> i want a automatic date from hot girls :D
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> me too
<jake1> the KDE seems to take a little bit longer than gnome to load
<delltony> try gentoo one day and see how much ubuntu makes your life easy
<Dhraakellian> delltony, khotnewchicks?
<delltony> haha
<jake1> indeed
<delltony> im gonna laugh my ass off if apt-cache search shows that
<Dhraakellian> gentoo and kubuntu both have their advantages
<delltony> Dhraakellian, true
<jake1> does ubuntu support drivers for Apple's Airport extreme 
<delltony> i use gentoo stricky for my server
<Dhraakellian> http://theobromas.blogspot.com/2005/05/new-resources-urgently-needed.html
<delltony> jake do this man
<delltony> take note of this very good tip
<delltony> apropos 
<aseigo> jake1: yes, it does load for a bit longer. a combination of having more infrastructure in the desktop and the lame ass slowness of the gnu toolchain at runtime linking of c++ apps
<delltony> type apropos <whatever> and it will tell you what packages have the stuff
<jake1> that's a whatis database in UNIX i believe
<Dhraakellian> aseigo, out of curiosity, what distro did you use before kubuntu?
<jake1> specifically for strigs
<jake1> err.
<jake1> strings
<aseigo> Dhraakellian: same ones i'm still using ;)
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> multiple computers?
<aseigo> Dhraakellian: i'm typing this on my laptop which is running suse. i have two boxes with kubuntu here though
<aseigo> yes.. a few of them
<delltony> anyone ever gotten sl-modem to install on ubuntu hoary?
<Dhraakellian> suse is on my list of distros to try
<aseigo> it's pretty good indeed
<Dhraakellian> I think I'll probably stick with kubuntu until at least KDE 3.5
<Dhraakellian> so I can see what the upgrade is like
<delltony> i'm running the 686-smp image and i get sl-modem-modules-new depend errors
<jake1> mmmm...
<jake1> so much juicier kde is
<delltony> not trying to start a bash herre but why do folks like gnome so much i hate it. if i want something like that without all the bells and whistles then hell ill just run flux and make the damn thing how i want it
<jake1> maybe kde reminds them so much of windows
<jake1> and they don't like that
* Dhraakellian actually installed e17 on here yesterday
<delltony> i guess
<jake1> i mean the K is the start menu
<delltony> well true but i have a girl in a thong on mine
<delltony> change kside.jpg :)
<delltony> and the banner on the side you can make it to whatever you want
<Dhraakellian> jake1, KDE can look like windows
<Dhraakellian> it can also look like a mac
<Dhraakellian> it can also look like something totally unique
<delltony> all i can say is this
<delltony> i was shy of linux for a long time till i stepped into gentoo
<delltony> and when i found out that i set it up and forget about it 
<Dhraakellian> heh
<delltony> then i loved linux and never looked back
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu is cool in that you don't have to freakin compile everything.
<delltony> it pisses folks off at work when i run two os's at the same time
<BROKEN_LADDER> at the same time?
* Dhraakellian notes that the location of his kmenu is probably closer to the location of the little apple icon in the corner of the screen on Mac OS
<delltony> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> wine?
<delltony> blah vmware
<jake1> Dhraakellian: you know any good sources for KDE themes and what not
<BROKEN_LADDER> how usable is that really?
<jake1> to give it a whole new unique look
<Dhraakellian> jake1, kde-look.org
<delltony> very actually
<delltony> cause if it borks you just hit reload snapshot
<delltony> and bam instant back to where you left off
<delltony> it virtual boots so takes no time
<jake1> good idea
<BROKEN_LADDER> if apps are using my dvd drive and experience weird exits, or problems, the drive won't eject and i can't find a way to make it usable again without rebooting.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone have any idea what i can do?
<jake1> i shall give that a looksie
<BROKEN_LADDER> not even sudo eject works
<Dhraakellian> jake1, and its sister site, kde-apps.org, has a bunch of kde-based applications that aren't shipped with KDE itself
<delltony> you type sudo eject /dev/hdc
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll tryy
<delltony> being hdc as your dvd or cdrom
<d> what is the kde gui for enabling/disabling system daemons called?
<BROKEN_LADDER> eject alone always works
<BROKEN_LADDER> except when the drive "freezes"
<delltony> d use bum
<BROKEN_LADDER> hdc is not my cdrom though
<delltony> boot up manager
<jake1> mmmmmm... apps
<jake1> i like apps
<jake1> they are sexy
<BROKEN_LADDER> the eject command is in a non-killable status.
<BROKEN_LADDER> frozen
<BROKEN_LADDER> big fat D
<d> dell: do you know what the kde method involves- there is a front end to enable ssh and stuff
* BROKEN_LADDER reboots :(
<delltony> well bum shows all the stuff in init.d
<delltony> and you can turn it on and off
<jake1> how come my wireless cards signal meter is not in the panel
<delltony> to make it load with the rcupdate
<delltony> you can also try a terminal version which i like better d
<delltony> called rcconf
<jake1> how can i tell which version of KDE this is?
<delltony> i just loaded it now and ssh is here with a * in it indicating its running on the runlevel
<jake1> do all the themes and styles work with one another
<othernoob> jake1: control center ?
<othernoob> to your ..which kde version this is -question
<jake1> othernoob: where in the control center
<jake1> ?
<othernoob> eh.. when you open it it should be right there KDE VERSION: 3.4.0 for example.. on the right side
<jake1> ah
<jake1> ok
<jake1> hld on a jiff
<jake1> 3.4.0
<jake1> which theme do you guys like the most
<delltony> lipstick is pretty good i used it for a while
<hussam> Plastik is the best KDE theme
<delltony> aww i have to agree
<jake1> fuck... there is no point in getting a new theme
<jake1> i jst noticed that i have a really tiny dead pixel on my LCD
<jake1> man
<delltony> aww my childish eyes :(
<jake1> now it's all messed up
<jake1> NOTHING WILL BE THE SAME EVER AGAIN
<stibby> i like keramik :) but plastik rocks as well
<Dhraakellian> plastik widget style, crystal windec
<delltony> it might be spunk rub it off ;)
<Dhraakellian> and icon set, color scheme, and wallpapers vary
<BROKEN_LADDER> any of you guys know of a good source of "internet tv"..like news, tech, whatever in something like ogg theora?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or any format really..
<BROKEN_LADDER> freely available mind you..
<jake1> i want to find like a Matrix theme
<jake1> that would be kinda cool
<delltony> you mean with the transparent everything?
<jake1> yea sure
<jake1> why not
<delltony> BROKEN_LADDER, you ever watch Systm ? aka "the broken"
<delltony> haven't figured how to do it in kde but in flux you can make eveything transparent
<jake1> is there an app for linux that works with iTunes music Sharing
<jake1> cuz that would be kinda cool
<delltony> to play itunes?
<jake1> yea to play the music being shared from iTunes library
<delltony> jake1 type this you using xchat?
<jake1> huh??
<jake1> yea i am
<jake1> but not on Linux 
<jake1> on Tiger
<jake1> with my G5
<BROKEN_LADDER> never heard of it
<delltony> well none the less on the linux box type apt-cache search itunes
<delltony> you will get the following
<delltony> juk - music organizer and player for KDE
<delltony> pymusique - iTMS client
<jake1> ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think os x is vile.
<delltony> pymusicque i thnk s your answer
<BROKEN_LADDER> absolutely it is
<jpowers> what is "pure kgx"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time apple hacks it so pymusique breaks, it just gets hacked to work again.
<jpowers> kde gnu/linux xorg?
<jpowers> I like osx
<jpowers> I run osx on my mac
<delltony> well its like drms they take and change the stuff for it and folks hack it ove and over and over
<jpowers> I think it works pretty well and it's quite pretty.
<delltony> but i hate wmvs so i don't even bother
<BROKEN_LADDER> osx just feels so bulky and slow
<delltony> oh and by the way you guys into dvds and xvid?
<jake1> :-\
<jpowers> delltony: I'm not.
<BROKEN_LADDER> even on the brand new machines at the apple store in downtown san francisco, you drag a window around the screen and it just draws slowly trailing themouse
<delltony> if so yo should honestly download transcode and then ripmake 
<BROKEN_LADDER> you should rip dvd's to theora
<jake1> so i guess i need to download the source code to some of these themes
<BROKEN_LADDER> use thoggen for that.
<jake1> and compile them manually
* BROKEN_LADDER rips the U2 DVD to theora.
<jpowers> BROKEN_LADDER: I run into that, but I'm running it strictly over vnc, so my expectations are much less.
<delltony> then i can hook you up wth a php i made and its encodes in realtime
<BROKEN_LADDER> encode to theora
<BROKEN_LADDER> theora is the answer
<jake1> as they seemingly only list for suse, mandrake, gentoo, and slackpack
<jake1> whatever slackpack is
<delltony> theorar pardon my ignorance but is that a new codec?
<Jeezis> just a general recommendation out there....nicotine is a great client for music sharing
<jpowers> nicotine is the slsk client?
<Jeezis> jpowers: yes indeed
<jpowers> isn't it gtk?
<Jeezis> yup
<jpowers> I'm such a fan of qt
<delltony> BROKEN_LADDER, cause what i do is just vobcopy the stuff to the hd then transcode it but ill look into theora
<jpowers> <-- kde fanboy
<Jeezis> jpowers: ah, i understand completely
<jpowers> aseigo: could I get a kdemail acct if I got a konqi tattoo on a highly visible part of my body?
<Jeezis> <--running kubuntu 5.04 as we speak
<delltony> hell put it on ebay why not
<Jeezis> jpowers: brilliant idea! i would so do that
<delltony> get 10,000 bucks and put my website on your eye lid
<delltony> that lady that did that was a foo
<delltony> 10,000 dollars to tattoo some website on her forhead what a moron
<jpowers> people do strange things in this life
<delltony> yeah no kiddin
<jpowers> 10k is not a lot of money in the long run, though.
<delltony> like that guy that died taking voyeur pics you hear about that
<jpowers> no
<delltony> this idiot was taking pictures of folks takin a dump right. so he hides out in the porta potty in the crap tank
<delltony> and ends up dying from methane gas
<Jeezis> hahaha
<Jeezis> wow, what a "shitty" way to go
<delltony> honestly he could have a picture of my ass if got to shit on him
* Jeezis passes out laughing at his razor sharp wit
<delltony> that would have to be one hell of a way to go
<delltony> we had some idiot down here in ga last night rob a pizza store right
<delltony> he thought the gal behind the counter was cute so he goes back in
<delltony> gives he his number and ask her for a date
<delltony> her*
<JayParadise> i wonder how in the hell when i rebooted it wont let me go past a resolution of 640x860
<delltony> your xorg.conf
<jake1> ok... so i downloaded sources to a theme right to my desktop...
<JayParadise> i never touched it, the only thing i edited was konquerorrc
<delltony> you have to set the different resolutions
<JayParadise> i looked at every file in /etc/X11 very closly compared to a backup about a week old
<JayParadise> it hasn't changed
<delltony> not X11
<JayParadise> for now im just changing icons and font sizes and it doesn't look too bad, its still frusterating 
<delltony> the xorg.conf file 
<JayParadise> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<delltony> yeah sorry
<delltony> there is probably only one resolution entry in it
<delltony> that is not commented out
<delltony> which is 640x860
<delltony> i had to change mine manually for my monitor
<delltony>   Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<delltony> more than likely you only have in yous 640x860
<jake1> they show up as 'control.tar.gz" "data.tar.gz" and "17729-README.zip"
<jake1> what do i do now
<jake1> i read the readme
<jake1> not very helpful at all
<jake1> and i extracted the other files
<jake1> but the extractions do not consist of a ./config file
<jake1> and i have no clue on how to compile +install the theme
<delltony> jake you go to the control panel and hit install theme
<delltony> and select the tarball
<jake1> ah
<jake1> it does not show the tar.gz files
<jake1> it shows what i extracted
<jake1> but not the files inside of it
<delltony> i'm almost certain thats how you do it though do a good on installing kde themes
<delltony> speaking of themese what a good font and font size to use?
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone gotten "ogle" to work for watching dvds?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it just sits here for me and doesn't do anything
<delltony> i stopped using ogle
<delltony> i use xine
<BROKEN_LADDER> will it allow me to watch dvds?
<delltony> sure
<delltony> dvds/svcd/vcd
<delltony> if you experience skipping make sure dma is enabled
<delltony> is disabled by default
<jake1> how come there is no signal meter in KDE anywhere
<jake1> how can i get one?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dammit my dvd drive always hangs and i have to reboot
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't even sudo eject 
<BROKEN_LADDER> what kind of signal?
<delltony> there is one if you rght click on the panel and add it its called wireless network information shows on mine with stupid little bar showing 100 percent
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh quick question!
<BROKEN_LADDER> why does my system make me type ctrl-d everytime i boot all of a sudden?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it just waits and says something about system maintenance or press ctrl-d to continue.
<delltony> is your dvd in the drive?
<BROKEN_LADDER> MOI?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mmm hmmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> and it will work fine until some app just freezes and starts acting stupid
<delltony> type sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc  (assuming hdc is your cdrom)
<delltony> and tell me what it says
<razerslut> can someone help me with amarok? i cannot get it to play songs
<razerslut> it does not have an engine selected and there is not one on the list to choose
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not hdc
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's sdc0
<BROKEN_LADDER> err scd0
<crimsun> razerslut, what types of songs?
<razerslut> mp3's
<BROKEN_LADDER> IT SAYS nothing, it just hangs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> razerslut mp3 sucks
<BROKEN_LADDER> hdparm is hung
<razerslut> well, all the same
<razerslut> i would like to play them =)
<BROKEN_LADDER> hdparm is in D status.
<BROKEN_LADDER> unkillable
<BROKEN_LADDER> as is anything that touched the drive
<BROKEN_LADDER> now thoggen works fine on my dvd drive for the most part..
<BROKEN_LADDER> cd ripping never causes problems with it
<BROKEN_LADDER> and why is it that every time i reboot i have to type ctrl-d to boot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it just started doing this.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dammit man..in kde, ctrl-c fucks xchat up instead of copying
<crimsun> razerslut, did you install the arts and/or the xine engines?
<allen> hey alguien vivo?
<allen> speak spanish?
<razerslut> crimsun: i installed them both
<razerslut> but now i get an error saying /dev/dsp already in use
<razerslut> any idea?
<aseigo> jpowers: lol .. no tattoos are required =P
<aseigo> jpowers: just need to contribute to the project in some way. e.g. documentation or art or bug triage or ... for a period of time.
<jpowers> haha, right on.
<jpowers> I'm going to pick up C++ by the end of the summer, and qt soon after.
<aseigo> brilliant ... well, if you have questions, you know where to ask ;)
<jpowers> you're a total rockstar, man
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find out the device name for my dvd player?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think apps might be trying to grab the wrong device and that's what's making them freeze.
<razerslut> can someone help me with amarok? i am getting this error: /dev/dsp already in use by another program
<jpowers> razerslut: you probably need the arts plugin for amarok
<razerslut> i already have it
<razerslut> do i need to configure it to use a certain device or anything?
<jpowers> razerslut: are your other sounds working in kde?
<jpowers> you need to configure it to actually use the arts plugin
<jpowers> er, "it" in my last statement means amarok
<razerslut> actually i am using gnome, is that a potential problem?
<jpowers> yes
<razerslut> yeah, i set it to the arts engine
<razerslut> and now i am getting that error
<jpowers> esd takes over /dev/dsp, I think
<razerslut> an app named esd is using my /dev/dsp
<jpowers> razerslut: esd is the gnome sound daemon
<jpowers> er, enlightenment sound daemon
<jpowers> razerslut: you need to find a way to get esd to play with amarok
<jpowers> razerslut: you might have better luck in #ubuntu
<jpowers> razerslut: #kubuntu is generally kde.
<razerslut> thank you
<jpowers> razerslut: also try googling, the top result is this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=308965 which looks like it might be useful.  I'd read the whole thing first.
<BROKEN_LADDER> WHAT Dvd playing app is most likely to work well in ubuntu?
<delltony> xine ;)
<thunderbolt> I'm having a bit of trouble with KDE system sound...
<thunderbolt> I can get XMMS to work, and play CDs, but not KDE based applications.
<delltony> BROKEN_LADDER, kaffeine will play dvds too i have mine linked to use xine as a backend
<thunderbolt> hmm
<thunderbolt> well xmms is set to use OSS, setting that in the control center doesn't help
<jpowers> thunderbolt: did you start with kde?
<jpowers> thunderbolt: or did you start with gnome?
<thunderbolt> jpowers: I started with KDE
<thunderbolt> installed from the Kubuntu CD
<jpowers> thunderbolt: me too.  I'm not having issues with arts, though.
<jpowers> thunderbolt: is arts running?
<thunderbolt> jpowers: lemme check, it was yesterday
<thunderbolt> jpowers: yep, artsd is running
<jpowers> thunderbolt: and you get no sound?
<jpowers> thunderbolt: like, do you get notification noises?
<jpowers> when you have an error, etc?
<thunderbolt> jpowers: no notification sounds at all.
<thunderbolt> jpowers: I can just play sound files in xmms, and CDs in KsCD.
<jpowers> thunderbolt: you might check your arts settings
<thunderbolt> jpowers: thanks
<jpowers> thunderbolt: I know that's not much help
<delltony> what is the idle set to i set mine down to 2 
<delltony> cause kde will block the sounds otherwise
<BROKEN_LADDER> i install totem-xine but it doesn't appear anywhere
<thunderbolt> I have mine around 60
<thunderbolt> jpowers: atleast I know what config file to look in now :-)
<delltony> lower it to 2 and see if you magically get sound
<skalpel> where can i find info about quodlibet?
<thunderbolt> delltony: did so, no luck yet.
<delltony> cause  thats what i changed when i had an issue with sound
<thunderbolt> *nods*
<delltony> it would never play and i set it to 2 and then it worked cause the sound was getting blocked
<jpowers> skalpel: google?
<delltony> have you looked at alsamixer
<delltony> and set the pcm all the way up
<jpowers> skalpel: what kind of info do you want?
<delltony> my sound system is all borked on this lappy
<delltony> pcm controls some headphones other
<delltony> and 3d others
<skalpel> if i wanted to switch to kde from gnome, would it just be easier to install kubuntu?
<skalpel> or no
<delltony> master doesn't do jac
<jpowers> skalpel: I had success with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thunderbolt> delltony: thanks, PCM works, based on how it effects xmms
<delltony> so you now have sound?
<thunderbolt> delltony: yeah, I have sound in XMMS, but no sound for notifications in KDE based apps, like kaffeine, kopete, or amorak
<thunderbolt> delltony: or ability to play files in kaffeine or amorak
<delltony> let me see what my sound system is set too
<thunderbolt> *nods*
<delltony> what is yours set to?
<delltony> mines on advanced linux Sound Arch...
<thunderbolt> delltony: mine was set on autodetect, then oss
<thunderbolt> I haven't tried ALSA today
<delltony> do that
<delltony> oss never worked for me
<delltony> or autodetect
<delltony> and just set that idle thing to 2 you can set it higher thats up to you but i like quick response
<thunderbolt> no luck yet
<thunderbolt> and kaffiene seems to have crashed..
<delltony> so you getting nada on the test sound
<thunderbolt> nope
<thunderbolt> nada
<delltony> and you have checked the sliders in alsamixer?
<thunderbolt> yup
<thunderbolt> everything's on
<thunderbolt> and I still get audio from XMMS
<delltony> hmm just curious try closing xmms
<delltony> and then doing a sound test
<thunderbolt> nada
<delltony> it is set to fullduplex right?
<thunderbolt> nope
<thunderbolt> everything is off
<thunderbolt> turned it on, no change.
<skalpel> when i play music using amarok i dont get any sound from the speakers, can someone help me?
<delltony> thunderbolt, try this as a last resort http://home.earthlink.net/~maddocksfamily/data/Installing%20ALSA%20from%20scratch.pdf
<thunderbolt> skalpel: have you tried in xmms?
<skalpel> i tested my sound and it worked fine
<skalpel> i am only having this trouble with amarok
<supernix> can someone help me get firefox working again ?
<skalpel> jpowers: are you still there?
<jpowers> skalpel: yeah.
<skalpel> jpowers: i used install kubuntu-desktop like you said
<skalpel> and switched over to kdm in ubuntu config
<skalpel> do i need to restart x windows now?
<jpowers> hrm
<skalpel> can someone help me with switching from gnome to kde?
<jpowers> did it not switch?
<skalpel> not automatically
<skalpel> do i need to apply it through synaptic?
<jpowers> is it still popping open gdm when you restart x?
<skalpel> it is
<skalpel> i logged off, instead of rebooting
<skalpel> should i reboot instead?
<jpowers> nah
<skalpel> the kde apps are showing up in the gnome menus but that is all
<jpowers> you can probably log off, go to a different vt and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<skalpel> alright
<skalpel> i will try
<jpowers> I'm off to bed
<jpowers> good luck
<skalpel> can someone help me with switching from gnome to kde?
<thunderbolt> skalpel: did you use the kubuntu-desktop package?
<thunderbolt> that's the only advice I can give
<thunderbolt> off hand
<skalpel> i used install kubuntu-desktop
<skalpel> i tried it again now i am getting this erro: jon@ubuntu:~$ install kubuntu-desktop
<skalpel> install: too few arguments
<skalpel> Try `install --help' for more information.
<thunderbolt> you have to use the command apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skalpel> alright
<thunderbolt> you'll have to use sudo
<thunderbolt> so you will type the command : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skalpel> i am using synaptic right now so i will have to wait
<thunderbolt> it should be listed in synaptic... I think at least
<thunderbolt> *nods*
<skalpel> what should i do after i have installed it using synaptic?
<skalpel> anything?
<thunderbolt> logout, I would think
<skalpel> ok
<skalpel> ii would think so too
<skalpel> =)
<thunderbolt> :)
<thunderbolt> it might require a restart...
<thunderbolt> but I don't think so
<skalpel> gnome restarted itself while the kde is still installing itself
<skalpel> think it means anything?
<thunderbolt> don't know
<skalpel> alright i will attempt to re-login now.
<d> Anyone know the page for requesting packages for inclusion into Breezy?
<d> is wired (the musivc prog) in breezy already, BTW?
<delltony> d nope but if you find it tell them to add jenna jameson virtual sex :D
<d> that was what i wanted to request
<delltony> i know one thing i want for sure. is someone to figure out how to either use the paltalk network on linux or a progam that will allow paltalk to run in linux
<delltony> i have tried frankscorner didn't work
<skalpel> well i got a kubuntu login but i am still using gnome
<skalpel> any idea why?
<delltony> tried winetools, wine and all kinda ther stuff
<delltony> change your session
<thunderbolt> under the options menu at the login, I'm pretty sure.
<skalpel> ok
<skalpel> how can i de-install kde and go back to gnome?
<thunderbolt> will sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop work?
<skalpel> it looks good so far
<thunderbolt> k, cool
<skalpel> brb
<d> anyone know what the kde program to disable/enable daemons is called?
<skalpel> that did not work. any other way i can remove the kubuntu login?
<delltony> d you asked that earlier and i told you to get a program called "bum" or rcconf either of them will wor
<thunderbolt> skalpel: apt-get remove kdm
<skalpel> alright
<cak3p> skalpel: apt-get remove kdm <-- but it will remove kubuntu-desktop too?
<thunderbolt> cak3p: it wont
<thunderbolt> you'll have to do that package by package
<skalpel> k i am back in gnome, thank you
<thunderbolt> your welcome.
<thunderbolt> I don't know if you still have the KDE packages
<insanekane> skalpel: thats so sad :/
<thunderbolt> you'll have to remove those one by one, prolly
<skalpel> yes i do
<skalpel> ha
<skalpel> this sounds tedious
<skalpel> is it
<insanekane> skalpel: just remove arts ... everything goes with it
<skalpel> how do i remove arts
<insanekane> skalpel: most of kde indirectly depends on it
<insanekane> skalpel: first, sudo apt-cache search arts
<insanekane> skalpel: then, after u find the name
<insanekane> skalpel: sudo apt-get remove 'arts'
<skalpel> what do you mean after i find it
<skalpel> jon@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove arts
<skalpel> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<skalpel> dpkg --configure -a
<skalpel> er.
<skalpel> Removing arts ...
<skalpel> Setting up kdm (3.4.0-0ubuntu18) ...
<skalpel>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<skalpel> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<skalpel> what does that mean?
<cak3p> I think your default setting is gdm
<skalpel> it is, i see that when i am logging on
<skalpel> but it says gdm is not running
<skalpel> i guess i should re-install it?
<cak3p> try to $ dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<cak3p> soori if I wrong... coz i newbie for linux
<skalpel> k that worked, it looks like
<skalpel> it is okay
<skalpel> i think that did it
<skalpel> im newer than you i think =)
<cak3p> :d
<cak3p> it's work
<cak3p> ?
<skalpel> lets see. brb
<cak3p> ok
<skalpel> removing the 'arts' package did not uninstall all the kde apps
<skalpel> does anyone know of another easy way to get rid of them?
<thunderbolt> can't think of anyway
<supernix> 9484
<supernix> sldfkjasf;alskjf
<supernix> HIYA
<supernix> :D
<delltony> skalpel, try sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<delltony> once installed type apt-show-versions | grep kde
<supernix> delltony: I rebooted into KDE and now my FireFox works
<delltony> then go uninstalling one by one 
<supernix> it would not work in Gnome though
<skalpel> well i found a menu editor i can use, so it should be easier
<supernix> ty for your help
<delltony> thats the main reason i stopped using gnome
<delltony> i had to write a program to do menus and i go this is crap
<delltony> so i switched
<supernix> What are you talking about writing menus ?
<delltony> in gnome there wasn't a menu editor use to be but they standardized it
<delltony> and  you then had to do those stupid desktop files
<delltony> so i just made a little phpgtk program that ask you all the info and generated the file
<supernix> OIC that is slick thinking
<skalpel> k i have a problem, in my xchat right click menu th open in browser menu is now using konqueror instead of firefox, how can i fix this?
<supernix> does anyone else have a problem getting the help file for Xchat to open ?
<supernix> everytime I click on the help file for Xchat it messes up
<supernix> well wont display
<delltony> supernix, go to #xchat and bitch at them like i did ;)
<supernix> LOL what was you bitching at them about ?
<ilba7r> there is a package that install debian menus in gnome application menu i forgot what it is and where i can find it any help is appreciated
<_maydayjay_> ilba7r - sudo apt-get install menu
<ilba7r> thanx
<ilba7r> does kubuntu have special repos or is it included in ubuntu now
<_maydayjay_> ilba7r - you might need to do update-menus after you install it.
<_maydayjay_> ilba7r - kubuntu is included in the regular repositories
<ilba7r> ok thanx i thought i had to use the old repos
<ilba7r> thanx again
<_maydayjay_> ilba7r - you still need to install kubuntu w/ apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ilba7r> i know
<doctor_salvia> how do you activate the nvidia-glx drivers?
<ilba7r> may i used to install it via kde
<ilba7r> can i still do that now?
<doctor_salvia> EARTAKER IS GAY
<eartaker> lol no
<doctor_salvia> oh he is though
<doctor_salvia> lol
<eartaker> oh but no
<doctor_salvia> lol
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:42) xXxviriixXx: (01:42:10) xXxviriixXx: TIck TIck TIck <((BOOM))>  *look*  "OMFG" mimes... /\/\+/\/\3z THEY BLEW UP ME HOUSE!!
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:31) xKsama: you need. therapy.
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:36) xKsama: or drugs or something.
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:45) xXxviriixXx: that boy needs thereapy
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:50) xXxviriixXx: no shit i need drugs
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:58) xXxviriixXx: im feindin for an 8 ball
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:05) xXxviriixXx: got crack on my mind
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:21) xKsama: shut the fuck up you pathetic peice of shit.
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:25) xKsama: I mean ... I love you.
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:32) xXxviriixXx: awwwwww
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:36) xXxviriixXx: *hugs*
<doctor_salvia> OH SHIT
<doctor_salvia> accidently hit paste
<eartaker> wtf?
<doctor_salvia> anyway...
<eartaker> lol
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:42) xXxviriixXx: (01:42:10) xXxviriixXx: TIck TIck TIck <((BOOM))>  *look*  "OMFG" mimes... /\/\+/\/\3z THEY BLEW UP ME HOUSE!!
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:31) xKsama: you need. therapy.
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:36) xKsama: or drugs or something.
<eartaker> so... how to activate nvidia drivers
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:45) xXxviriixXx: that boy needs thereapy
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:50) xXxviriixXx: no shit i need drugs
<doctor_salvia> (01:42:58) xXxviriixXx: im feindin for an 8 ball
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:05) xXxviriixXx: got crack on my mind
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:21) xKsama: shut the fuck up you pathetic peice of shit.
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:25) xKsama: I mean ... I love you.
<eartaker> ?
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:32) xXxviriixXx: awwwwww
<doctor_salvia> (01:43:36) xXxviriixXx: *hugs*
<doctor_salvia> FUCK
<doctor_salvia> it wont let me copy shit on the screen
<doctor_salvia> and it keeps pasting this gay shit
<doctor_salvia> im so gonna get flamed
<doctor_salvia> FUCK
<doctor_salvia> dude, nobody else is talking in here though... i say we refer to the ubuntu channel
<eartaker> k
<doctor_salvia> file> join channel
<doctor_salvia> type in ubuntu
<eartaker> k
<Mose`> could someone help? ;}
<insanekane> Mose`: regarding ?
<Mose`> i've got an error while ./configure/ing
<Mose`> smth like this
<Mose`> "checking for libz... configure: error: not found. Possibly configure picks up an outdated version installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system."
<Mose`> where to get those libz?
<insanekane> hmm ..
<insanekane> ok .. it depends ..
<insanekane> Mose`: you need to tell me which lib specifically
<insanekane> Mose`: if you can't tell me at present ..
<insanekane> then what you can do is search for the offending lib something like this ..
<insanekane> for e.g.
<insanekane> suppose the lib is libatk
<insanekane> then, you need to do ..
<insanekane> sudo apt-cache search libatk
<insanekane> it will give you a few lines as output
<Mose`> mhm
<insanekane> look for libatk_xxx-dev (where xxx is some specific library version) ... the dev means the development headers etc (needed for ./configure and make)
<insanekane> then, once you have the specific package name
<insanekane> you do
<insanekane> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0
<insanekane> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0-dev
<insanekane> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0-dev <- this is the correct one
<insanekane> after you have the development headers, then you are set for ./configure
<Mose`> ok, i'll try it
<insanekane> Mose`: i have another question for you: why do u want to compile it ?
<Mose`> you mean what app?
<insanekane> Mose`: did you try looking if the appropriate package is already available in the Kubuntu repos ?
<Mose`> mhm, no..
<insanekane> yes, what app are you trying to compile ?
<insanekane> ah okl
<insanekane> ok
<Mose`> kdmtheme
<insanekane> in that case, the apt-cache/apt-get stuff is what you need to do
<Mose`> and one more, idon't remember it's name..
<insanekane> ok
<Mose`> ok, thanks
<insanekane> np
<Mose`> mhm i've installed libatk but that error appears again..
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> Mose`: libatk was just an example :)
<insanekane> Mose`: you have to find the appropriate lib to install
<Mose`> :))
<insanekane> Mose`: as I siad earlier ... tell me the exact error 
<insanekane> Mose`: and i will tell you which lib to install
<Mose`> copy it here? :}
<insanekane> Mose`: either as a prv messgae to me ..
<PD> Hi ppl
<PD> when ever i open anything related to KDE i get an error message "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<PD> I click on this and then it opens
<PD> Also my start up sound also has stopped with this error message showing
<insanekane> Mose`: sorry I couldn't help further ... Riddell is the boss. perhaps you should ask him :)
<Mose`> ok :}
<insanekane> bbl
* akrus is away: currently very busy, will be here soon
<buz> yeah firefox 1.0.6 in the repos
<buz> now how did THAT happen
<buz> can we expect current firefox and thunderbird in the future?
<hussam> buz: I doubt it.
<buz> so this is just a fluke?
<buz> Preparing to replace mozilla-firefox 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.4 (using .../mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb)
<hussam> buz: I think it was exception. they had to do that to fix an extesnsion api bug
<buz> mhh
<buz> i dont quite get the reason behind not updating browsers
<buz> supposedly it is to protect from breakage
<buz> only i cant really imagine what sort of breakage that could possibly inflict
<buz> especially seeing that kubuntu does stuff like kde 3.4.1 repos
<guillaumeh> hi
<buz> which would have much higher chances for serious breakage
<thoreauputic> any skype users who could call me to test my setup?
<guillaumeh> i
<guillaumeh> has anybody managed to make the audiocd:/ protocol work with mp3 ?
<hussam> I doubt that. firefox 1.0.x are just bug fixes. they contain no new features. and 1.0.6 seems very stable.
<buz> which is why i dont see why they get distributed really
<buz> its not even used by anything besides extensions
<gnajar> Hi; I'm new to Linux and I started with Kubuntu; I have a question regardin Open Office 2 Install
<buz> (which did break because of NOT being uptodate)
<gnajar> Anybody has installed latest 1.9.118 on Kubuntu?
<buz> gnajar: it works, but you must do it by hand
<gnajar> Anybody has installed latest OOffice 1.9.118 on Kubuntu?
<hussam> buz: the extensions breaking was a mistake. and I doubt mozilla.org will pull the same mistake again in the furture.
<gnajar> I did it by hand; and when I started Writer, I got the initial window with a wired font
<buz> its a ubuntu mistake
<hussam> gnajar: I have 1.9.121
<buz> mozilla wants people to use the newest versio
<buz> which makes sense
<buz> if you dont run the newest versions they dont supply extensions
<buz> 121 is out?
<buz> gna just when i downloaded 118 yesterday
<hussam> buz: well you can't blame them. some people would be still on 0.8 
<buz> as i say, i applaud to mozilla for that choice
<buz> i fully blame ubuntu for not adhering to it
<gnajar> hussam: I installed manually 1.9.18, yet I get a windings type font when starting any OOOffice application
<buz> mhh hussam where did you get oo M121???
<hussam> buz: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m121/Build-1/OOo_SRC680_m121_en-US_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz
<buz> wtf 
<buz> i cant even find a 121 RPM
<hussam> this is deb
<buz> http://download.openoffice.org/680/index.html
<buz> i'll stick to official releases i think
<hussam> these are community builds. they are real good.
<buz> hey nice 118 looks much more native than 113 before it
<buz> not perfectly kde but still much better
<hussam> the icons on the toolbar are too small or too large depending on setting,
<buz> at least the colors are right now
<buz> before it was some weird looking icy metal style
<buz> fuly
<buz> fugly
<buz> when is 2.0 supposed to be final, anyway
<hussam> not sure but I think there are still too many bugs to fix before 2.0
<buz> it seems quite useable by now
<buz> not perfect tho
<buz> still some weird crashes
<hussam> I think we will se a m200
<PieD> 2.0 should be released for september
<PieD> __should__
<PieD> so it means : "not before october" :p
<hussam> buz: the community builds I'm running are excellent.
<buz> mhh m200 is easily possible at about 3 milestones a week ;)
<hussam> and they are deb ;)
<PieD> alien does a good job on the rpm files
<buz> i just feed them to rpm2cpio
<PieD> something nice : the official rpms include the KDE look'n'feel
<Mose`> i've a *.rar file with pass protected and i want to extract it with ark, but it doesn't ask for pass and pop-ups an error ... what to do?
<PieD> the only lacks are dialogs and icons, but the widgets are the KDE ones
<PieD> Mose`: extract it from a console :/
<PieD> please wait, I'm going to give you the command
<buz> what is wrong today
<Mose`> ok
<hussam> they give kde look in kde and gtk look in xfce
<buz> my cable goes down unexpectedly
<buz> mhh
<buz> i just remember there was note about cable network upgrades some days ago
<buz> maybe that
<PieD> unrar e your_file.rar
<PieD> It may be enough
<Mose`> i'll try
<Mose`> it worked, thnx
<hussam> Mose`: does it prompt fro password from command line?
<Mose`> yeah
<Mose`> but it extract a lit bit longer.. :}
<insanekane> hello all
<Mose`> hi
<hussam> I love how Linux is much better at handling temporary files thank windows2000/xp. Linux seems smarter in a lot of things.
<Kejk_PL> :)
<fromoze> Hi, someone have merged 2 ext3 partitons keeping data at least in one of them?
<_buz> mh maybe you can resize the two gradually until only more one is left?
<fromoze> I dunno, I never play with partitions.. :$
<_buz> maybe qtparted can help you
<_buz> not sure whether you can resize ext partitions
<_buz> but if you can, that would be the approach i'd take
<fromoze> qtparted is safe? if data will be lost it advice yoiu?
<_buz> i'd hope so ;)
<_buz> never used it except for nuking ntfs tho
<nikkia> personally, i'd be very weary of calling anything that writes to the partition table 'safe'
<nikkia> if you stand to lose if the partitions are toasted, you should step back, backup, and then start :)
<McScruff> lo
<guillaumeh> yes, make backups first
<jcoxon> hi everyone
<fromoze> I'd backup first sure :)
<guillaumeh> i've tried to resize a reiserfs partition once, 2/3 or my files were lost
<McScruff> is there a way to put an RSS feed on my desktop (like on xbox media center)?
<fromoze> but, I see I must recreate the partitions :/... I can't merge or resize ext3.
<fromoze> at least, qtparted say me that 
<jcoxon> hi, having a problem with getting sound on kubuntu - got a via8237 card and can't get it set up, any tips?
<jcoxon> if i turn up the speakers i can faintly hear music (but if i use a different source like a cd player the speakers work fine)
<fromoze> jcoxon, have you see your alsamixer values?
<fromoze> jcoxon, try kmixer to configure sound outputs
<jcoxon> fromoze: yeah, i've turned everything up
<nikkia> jcoxon: that almost sounds like its playing to the wrong output
<nikkia> the 'faint music' would be crosstalk between the sound cards outputs
<jcoxon> nikkia: so check which plug the speakers are connected to?
<nikkia> as you probably know, modern AC97 based cards generally support reconfigurable output groups for surround, if alsa is directing its output to the 'rear' speakers, which is probably the line-in socket, then you'd get something like what you describe
<nikkia> jcoxon: yes, and no....
<jcoxon> nikkia: okay i understand
<nikkia> jcoxon: it sounds, from your cd player comment, that the speakers are plugged in the right socket (the green one), so you might want to check that alsa is routing audio to the right speakers
<jcoxon> my case has speaker ports at the front as well
<jcoxon> i'll look into it, thanks for the pointers
<_buz> is it normal that webdav uploads from konqueror don't show progress during file upload/upload rate?
<nikkia> rats!
<nikkia> all my KDE menu items have vanished, and kcontrol brings up a blank list
<apokryphos> :-O
<_buz> mhh that happened with kubuntu sometime before the release :(
<_buz> you got backups?
<apokryphos> nikkia: did all things compile properly? You're running stable, right?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm running LFS, KDE 3.4.1
<nikkia> apokryphos: and sort of, everything except kdebindings compiled
<nikkia> kdebindings refused to compile, claiming Qt requires tmake *shrug*
<apokryphos> nah, but that stuff not working hints that something went wrong with kdelibs/base
<nikkia> if i rebuild those, will i have to rebuild every other kde part?
<apokryphos> Perhaps not actually; the others depend on it, but you might get away with just rebuilding them
<nikkia> i don't understand tho, i build kdebase on sunday, everything was fine yesterday
<nikkia> aha
<nikkia> settings:/// works in konqueror now
<nikkia> and the menu's have reappeared
<nikkia> (half way thru make install on kdelibs :)
<nikkia> aha! and kde wallet appears in settings:/// now :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: looks like i got away with it
<apokryphos> nikkia: cool!
<nikkia> apokryphos: and its redetected all the menus of stuff that wasn't showing up before (my menus were left overs from kubuntu *shrug*)
<nikkia> i would like to know how to create that second menu button that kubuntu has tho
<insanekane> nikkia: second menu button ?
<apokryphos> it's in KDE svn actually, you know
<nikkia> insanekane: with the konqueror shortcuts for media:/ etc
<apokryphos> insanekane: settings one
<insanekane> nikkia: do you mean the system menu ?
<insanekane> yes ..
<insanekane> right-click panel->Add to Panel-> Special Button -> SYstem
<nikkia> ahh, thanks
<apokryphos> insanekane: I don't think it comes in a default KDE
<apokryphos> it does? :-O
<nikkia> yes, it does
<nikkia> in 3.4.1 at least
<Egg098> any hints on solving this? (no sound at all)
<apokryphos> hm, so it does. Cool.
<Egg098> http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot19tn.jpg
<nikkia> cool, and now audiocd:/// is working, even with autofs running
<nikkia> Egg098: looks like alsa isn't setup right
<insanekane> np
<nikkia> Egg098: a botched /etc/asound.conf would be my guess
<Egg098> thanks, i'll take a look
<Egg098> /etc/asound.conf doesn't exist, guess i'm missing a package or 5
<nikkia> no, it shouldn't exist by default, but ...
<nikkia> check ~/.asoundrc too
<nikkia> if neither exist, then either alsa isn't loaded (hotplug maybe didn't find your soundcard) or something else is blocking audio
<Egg098> ok thanks
<nikkia> apokryphos: the really hard step of LFS, is going to be getting it to use debian's ifupdown :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: is it that good?
<nikkia> its kind of ironic, a couple of years ago, i thought /etc/network/interfaces was an abomination, now, i can't live with the old way
<nikkia> apokryphos: the ability to define up/pre-up/down/post-down scripts is worth it, IMO
<nikkia> apokryphos: its far more SysV like than the old way
<nikkia> especially if you define stuff using the .d directories
<nikkia> (which is one thing i didn't like about kubuntu vs other debians - no /etc/profile.d
<apokryphos> Never really used it much; only when setting up a static IP (which was trivial with network/interfaces) 
<apokryphos> what others you tried out?
<nikkia> debians? just debian on a couple of platforms, and knoppix
<nikkia> i found it a bit odd that [k] ubuntu threw out the /etc/profile.d stuff, its very useful
<apokryphos> After trying Debian/Ubuntu I think they're God's gift, though not biased enough to never switch distro
<nikkia> far better than one big monolithic /etc/profile
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, my switch to LFS wasn't because of any real flaw in kubuntu, i do think kubuntu is great, and it'll be going on my work PC when i get chance to reinstall (knoppix is there atm)
<nikkia> apokryphos: my 'need' for LFS is just a shortcoming in all distros except one, and i'm not touching THAT one :)
<apokryphos> all things I seem to here about a Knoppix installation seem to be bad :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: knoppix is ok if you tell it to be basically debian+'bits of knoppix'
<apokryphos> are you talking about Gentoo? :P
<nikkia> apok, no, worse
* apokryphos ponders
<nikkia> apokryphos: there's only one distro that is using cutting edge packages *AND* considers jack the way forward with getting audio working :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: you'll never guess it, its not the distro you'd picture as being the answer to that statement :)
<nikkia> 'linspire'
<apokryphos> :-o
<apokryphos> cutting edge with packages, really?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the beta stuff is, yes
<apokryphos> (suffice it to say there's very few things that emerge doesn't have, though)
<nikkia> none of this '12 month old packages'
<nikkia> shame the rest of the distro is so bad :)
<apokryphos> for a great package system you need a lot of people, but Linspire's not *that* popular, is it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: part of it is because sound IS a mess on linux in general, and none of the distros seem to be trying to remedy that really
<nikkia> apokryphos: linspire claims to be 'user friendly' so going with a way to get sound working 'flawlessly' (and that pretty much means ditching everything except jack right now), is probably the right thing for them to do
<apokryphos> and what's bad about it?
<nikkia> ditching perhaps isn't the right word there, you can make esd and artsd talk to jack, and that is the right thing to do if you have jack setup right
<nikkia> apokryphos: about linspire?
<apokryphos> yah
<nikkia> apokryphos: linspire is lindows
<thoreauputic> nikkia: configuring jack is a royal pain at the moment, IMO
<nikkia> thoreauputic: in what way ?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: the only hard part, i can see, is getting jackd running before the desktop
<thoreauputic> nikkia: well, i'm no guru, and I find the docs opaque
<nikkia> thoreauputic: assuming alsa is up and running, 'jackd -R -d alsa' before anything else, should suffice
<thoreauputic> but I only messed with it for a while - trying to get Rosegarden working: and yes, i start it more or less like that
<nikkia> it will be messy if you want multiple KDE sessions, but then, artsd is already messy in that situation
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm sure it's easy if you know how ;)
<thoreauputic> I don't (yet)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: you need stuff like arts built against jack, which kubuntu's aren't
<thoreauputic> ah
<nikkia> same with ubuntu's esd, iirc
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm using dmix, and I've turned esd off permanently because it interfered with just about anything I tried 
<thoreauputic> I have a deep and lasting hatred dor esd I fear ;-)
<thoreauputic> *for
<nikkia> yeah, me too
<nikkia> its one of the reasons i can't stand gnome :P
<nikkia> those god awful beeps when you start it don't help :P
<thoreauputic> hmm.. I mostly run fluxbox now, but KDE is nice too
<thoreauputic> KDE is more advanced and usable than gnome IMO - so far anyway
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: how's fluxbox doing? Haven't tried it in quite some while
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I like it - the hoary version unfortunately has a fonts issue but I compiled it with --disable-xmb and it runs fine now
<thoreauputic> the hoary package was slow as molasses in january
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: why fluxbox? (genuine interest)
<thoreauputic> personal preference - I like its configurability and it's easy to hack around
<thoreauputic> and of course it is quick
<nikkia> i used to like sawfish for that reason
<apokryphos> looks very smooth -- checking out some of the screenies
<nikkia> altho it was always a PITA to get sawfish to work properly within KDE
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: the tabbed windows are nice if you like having a lot of windows open
* nikkia tries to remember if sawfish was the one with the nice pager where you could drag windows in the mini-view
<nikkia> think it was/is
<apokryphos> nikkia: that's available in kde svn
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, that helps me atm, NOT
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> apokryphos: besides, if it was sawfish, it was available there 6 years ago :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: it means it's coming, at least ;-)
<apokryphos> Yeah, it should have been added ages ago. I don't know why it doesn't; devs seem to use multiple desktops a lot
<nikkia> i use 12 :P
<thoreauputic> nikkia: you can do that with the "fluxter" pager too, although with scroll-wheel desktop changing I don't use it much
<apokryphos> 12 -- yeouch. Just what do you do?
<apokryphos> I have four but it's a rare case that more than 2 are occupied these days
<thoreauputic> multiple desktops are great :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: one gets konsole + misc, one gets eclipse, another gets firefox, another gets gimp, another gets thunderbird, and so on
<apokryphos> nikkia: not a kontact user? ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i was using 9, which was just about useful, but i occasional ran into situations where i needed 2-3 gimp screens
<apokryphos> See, I'd never have different desktops for mail, browser etc
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: its a matter of the way you like to work - I keep mail and browsers tabbed on one desktop, gimp on one or two others, terminals tabbed on another and so on
<nikkia> apokryphos: can you guess why '12' is the limit i won't go beyond (atm)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Yup, sure.
<nikkia> if i can get me a LK451 i'll happily go to 20 virtual screens tho :P
* apokryphos momentarily gives himself 12 desktops
<AnHu> does someone know, why the package repo of koffice 1.4.1 doesn't work?
<nikkia> apokryphos: make sure you arrange them 4x3 in the pager, the default 6x2 takes too much space
<AnHu> There are others, too?
<apokryphos> nikkia: haha, it just looks like a calender
<nikkia> apokryphos: 12 arranged as 4x3 is real nice...
<nikkia> apokryphos: since you can access them with Ctrl-F1 to Ctrl-F12, and the function keys are in groups of 4, so each group corresponds to a row on the pager :)
<apokryphos> nice =). It still looks like my calender though :P
* apokryphos always thought tabs in a browser was revolutionary enough 8)
<nikkia> you only have 12 days in a month?
<nikkia> this is one of those wacky greek things isn't it ? :)
<ztonzy> hey fellows
<apokryphos> nikkia: days seem to lose meaning in the summer, unless it's a working/non-working day
<apokryphos> hi ztonzy :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I'm so used to dragging windows together to tab them I forget it doesn't work in KDE ;-)
<apokryphos> that's pretty cool
* ztonzy was up very early today
<nikkia> ahhh, who was asking about alt-tab behaviour yesterday ?
<nikkia> its in 'configure window behaviour/focus'
<nikkia> (of all places)
<nikkia> ah, wait, no its not
<apokryphos> what, to focus the window when alt-tabbing?
<nikkia> yes it is, weird
<nikkia> apokryphos: no the alt-tab list
<thoreauputic> If I want to change that stuff I just edit ~/.fluxbox/keys and add/change a line or two
<nikkia> the focus page also has 'navigation', and setting traverse all desktops enables/disables alt-tab between all apps
<nikkia> oddly tho, when i disabled it again, it still kept alt-tabbing between all apps for a few seconds after hitting 'apply'
<apokryphos> but that doesn't do it just for alt-tab list
<nikkia> apok, it affects the task list (middle mouse button) but not the taskbar list
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:KaiL] : Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<apokryphos> one wonders exactly what they wanted to do...
<nikkia> thoreauputic: btw, which version of gimp do you use ?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: it's the standard hoary version
<nikkia> i'm using 2.3 on here, and its quite a change
<thoreauputic> whatever that is...
<nikkia> they've killed the script-fu menu on editing windows
<apokryphos> 2.2.7 in Hoary
<nikkia> everything sits below 'filters' now
<apokryphos> err, weird...
<_buz> but i assume the gui is still fugly, nikkia ?
<nikkia> about time, really
<nikkia> buz, about as fugly as ever, yes
<apokryphos> _buz: well, it's GTK :P
<_buz> i'll stick to krita then
<_buz> good enough for my usses ;)
<apokryphos> nikkia: why should the scripts be under filters, exactly?
<nikkia> ohhh, new tool
<nikkia> 'align layers'
<nikkia> apokryphos: because 99% of the scripts are filter behaviour
<_buz> largely my graphic apps need to know how to crop images ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: and 'script-fu' is hardly descriptive :)
<_buz> kubuntu.org seems to be taking a beating for the koffice debs
<nikkia> apokryphos: adding a bevel to a layer is a filter action, IMO, not 'script-fu' whatever that means :)
<_buz> when i started to upgrade it delivered 200k, now 60k
<apokryphos> Do blends/waves, shadows, animators really qualify as filters?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> very different to my understanding of it, then
<apokryphos> as in, I wouldn't think of going to "filter" to get a shadow :|
<_buz> mhh why not
<_buz> everything that does automatic foo is a filter??
<apokryphos> hm, Breezy seems to only have 2.2.8 in atm
<nikkia> apokryphos: that's how it is on photoshop, that's where people expect drop shadowing to be :)
<apokryphos> _buz: really? 
<apokryphos> nikkia: is that their target market?
<apokryphos> gnome approach seems to be more for "new users to computers", rather than x-windows-users
<apokryphos> that's why they try to avoid "Apply" and have instant activation for their things etc
<nikkia> apokryphos: gimp doesn't fit THAT market
<apokryphos> apparently that's how we originally associate the metaphor 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, cos photoshop hasn't had 'previewing' filters since v4.something :)
<nikkia> 4.5? i think, i know 4.01 had most of the filters require 'apply' and it was awful
<_buz> nikkia: wasnt there a gimp-ps project that aligned menu entries with PS names?
<nikkia> buz, yes
<nikkia> buz, i think it only really works on the OS X port tho
<_buz> when i heard of it i thought they made a sane gui
<_buz> boy was i wrong
<apokryphos> How exactly does Photoshop compare to GIMP? Seriously varied opinions there
<_buz> not at all if you ask me
<apokryphos> only ever tried Photoshop briefly; I know gimp better
<_buz> but i'm totally untalented anyway
<nikkia> apokryphos: anyway, script-fu isn't entirely gone, my own scripts still appear under a seperate script-fu menu, because i haven't changed the registration strings
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: neither is exactly intuitive :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: both have their pluses and minuses
<_buz> i'd say PS i a lot more intuitive tho
<nikkia> photoshop can be seriously annoying sometimes, compared to gimp, being able to script gimp is very nice, but gimp lacking effect layers is a major headache
<nikkia> also, gimp's layers lack the clustering photoshop offers
* _buz wants kde4
<_buz> so i can tell the weenies to use kontact
<apokryphos> _buz: weenies? :P Why not use Kontact now? 
<_buz> well i'm the only linux user around
<_buz> some macs, but generally winwoes
<_buz> at least OO2 eats every doc they throw at me
<_buz> and some numbnut recently wanted to have notes for collaboration
<apokryphos> Never used Outlook properly; was always thrown off by it for some reason. 
<_buz> it's a seriously bad app
<_buz> still beats lotus though
<_buz> i told the lotus luser he could have it if he administrated it. that took care of that.
<nikkia> its terrible at mail, but its not so bad at the other stuff
<apokryphos> I really really like Kontact though. Integration is nice.
<_buz> i cant stand kmail
<apokryphos> :-o
<_buz> the spamfilter is unusable
<apokryphos> _buz: how so? I guess if you get zillions of spam from loads of different mails it would probably be problematic
<_buz> why doesnt it simply start a new thread for spam filtering
<_buz> if you start to filter, the gui freezes
<apokryphos> haven't had any spam problems since switching to GMail -- a serious blessing.
<_buz> only to come back after its finished
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> can't say I've had any problems with it freezing..
<_buz> but the issue is the top voted issue for kontact
<apokryphos> I set up spam filtering on a friend's computer with KMail and it seemed to work just fine. 
<_buz> so i hope it will get fixed
<apokryphos> It's *very* customizable
<_buz> apokryphos: try to feed it 5000mails for training
<_buz> it will freeze
<_buz> and possibly bog down your machine while at it 
<apokryphos> We only put about 20 filters
<_buz> well normal filters are fine
<_buz> but external ones are seriously braindead
<_buz> i'll stick to thunderbird for the time being
<apokryphos> what exactly would that be? An external filter, that is?
<_buz> bogofilter, spamassassin
<_buz> after all, kmail doesnt have spamfiltering integrated
<nikkia> boxtrapper beats all :P
<apokryphos> I'm actually wondering if making mails go *through* gmail would remove the spam
<_buz> which is a mistake i think, at least bayesian should be integrated for performance reasons
<_buz> other than that i would be able to deal with kmail
<nikkia> i got sick of spam getting thru bayesian filters, and just enabled boxtrapper on my mail
<_buz> its idea of organizing folders is a bit weird but i could live with that
<_buz> nikkia: is that like tmda?
<_buz> where users need to confirm mails?
<nikkia> its amazing how many mailing lists seamlessly understand it too
<nikkia> buz, yes
<_buz> ah cant do that
<_buz> pisses customers off
<nikkia> buz, it cut out spam entirely
<nikkia> buz, you can whitelist domains
<nikkia> but yeah, its irritating
<nikkia> btw, re: gimp's UI being ugly
<nikkia> it has a long way to go before it beats ImageMagick's :P
<buz> LOL
<apokryphos> seems to me that all KDE developers have such typical KDE desktop setups
<nikkia> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> seems to be ordinary users that really get the beautiful desktops
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats because developers want CPU time for compiling, not rendering transparent title bars :P
<apokryphos> Yeah ;-). But even simple things like making an effort with style/icons/kicker etc
<nikkia> pretty desktops are nice, but until they have zero impact on the system performance and responsiveness, i'll stick with my 'relatively plain' look
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, i use the 'Kids' icons :P
<nikkia> they're the prettiest of the lot
<apokryphos> mine's becoming more default though as time goes on... looking at some of my old screenies looks like I just wanted to be radical :P
<apokryphos> kids? I don't have them :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmmm, you should, they're a core icon set
<apokryphos> RAD and Amaranth, Pastels Nuvola are probably by long-time favourites though
<apokryphos> I'll kdelook them, uno momento
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh, I have tried them before. They're too "crazy wow!"
<apokryphos> most beautiful are the RAD and Amaranth icons ;-). Pastels are nice because they're so smooth/clean.
<apokryphos> nikkia: what do you normally create with gimp?
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not so much 'create' as 'destroy' really :)
<nikkia> i take the .psd files our artist(s) produce, and rip everything apart into individual component sprites
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> rats, need PIL installed
<nikkia> i don't believe it!!
<nikkia> they've fixed the 'ludicrous speed' auto-scrolling in gimp 2.3
<incubii> pfft sif
<incubii> you lie
<nikkia> no, really
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> it scrolls at a rather sedate speed now
<nikkia> rather too slow, in fact
<nikkia> still, i'd rather spend a minute waiting for it to scroll, than 30 minutes trying to get it to auto-scroll to the right bit :P
<jpowers|afk> did they "fix" it by using up all of your CPU?
<Egg098> don't suppose anyone's got to hand the line to put in fstab for mounting another Linux partition do they?
<Egg098> nevermind, got it
<nikkia> jpowers|afk: not that i can see :P
<jpowers|afk> nice
<apokryphos> mrmanic: /dev/hdbX       /mount/point           ext3    defaults        0       2
<mrmanic> ?
<apokryphos> whoops
<apokryphos> Egg098: /dev/hdbX       /mount/point           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Egg098> lol, cheers
<Kosiko> Hi everybody! Can someone help me make my kmail sending mails? Tried a lot but I always get 'username or password wrong' with ALL my accounts? Thanks in advance!
<apokryphos> Off to work; bye everyone. 
<platoali> hi Kosiko
<platoali> how do set your account
<platoali> ?
<Kosiko> Hi platoali
<Kosiko> Just filled in smtp server, authentification needed, same username & password as in pop protocoll, here it works perfectly
<Kosiko> Before I checked for encryption and the server givese feedback
<platoali> do you know that  you smtp server requer authentication
<Kosiko> yes, without it doesn't work either and it tells me that it needs authentification
<platoali> ok
<platoali> what encryption does your server use
<platoali> ?
<Kosiko> TLS & Plain but I tried also different ones, always with the same result
<platoali> what about SSL
<platoali> ?
<nikkia> platoali: TLS is SSL
<platoali> sorry
<nikkia> there might be other 'standards' for SMTP/POP/IMAP over SSL, but TLS is the common one
<buz> TLS and SSL isn't strictly the same
<Kosiko> If I choose SSL: same thing, SSL + Plain, SSL + Login, TSL + Plain, TSL + Login...
<buz> SSL usually uses its own port
<buz> whereas TLS gets activated just before login on the same port
<buz> after that it's more or less the same
<nikkia> my problem with TLS for email is that noone uses anything but self-signed certs for it, and it gets annoying having to 'ok' the same cert over and over each time you send email :/
<nikkia> and no matter what you tell thunderbird, it doesn't seem to care about remembering that that cert is authorized
<buz> yeah thunderbird is a bit stupid wrt to that
<nikkia> ah, its not thunderbird at fault
<nikkia> its my mail provider
<Kosiko> kmail remembers it, but I think you have your reasosn ahy using thunderbird ;-)
<nikkia> their certs are auto-generated by the looks of it, with a 1 hour expiry
<Kosiko> Oha, so maybe kmail wouldnt do it either...
<Kosiko> Any other hints why sending mail would fail with kmail? 
<nikkia> Kosiko: some mail providers insist on check-before-send, even with secure connections
<nikkia> (i've even run into a few that *insist* on pop3 checks before send, even though they support imap, which is really really annoying
<Kosiko> But kmail doesn't give me that option?? But when doing it manually it also does not work...
<nikkia> altho, if it was check-before-send that was hitting you, you'd get a message about relaying, usually
<nikkia> Kosiko: my guess would be, that you need to set it to cram-md5 or digest-md5, there's bound to be a setting in kmail for those, somewhere
<jpowers> 1 hour expiry?
<jpowers> that seems to defeat the purpose
<nikkia> jpowers: my thoughts exactly
<Kosiko> nikkia: then the server says: authentification method not supported...
<nikkia> Kosiko: i'd ask your mail provider then
<Kosiko> But it is with all my email accounts --> 6, so I think the problem is within kmail, with thunderbird it worked
<nikkia> kosiko, wait
<nikkia> kosiko, is it possible you have the username wrong ?
<nikkia> many providers now require the full email address as the username, either user@domain... or user+domain
<Kosiko> Not really, I am using the full email adress because my provider needs that, I checked it more than once! :-)
<nikkia> Kosiko: try + instead of @, or vice versa
<Kosiko> hm, doesn't work either...
<nikkia> i dunno then, ask them, they can look at the logs and tell you why
<Kosiko> Thanks anyway!
<jpatrick> Anyone know where I can find Tahoma?
<Cool^19m> anybody knows anything about subnet masks?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> hi LuNaTik^GuY
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hi :)
<jpatrick> I found out how to compile
<jpatrick> C++ only
<jpatrick> :-/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this issue should be made trviial
<LuNaTiK^GuY> an Address of 136.106.0.0, Available subnets:20, hosts/subnet: 10
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i find the Subnet Mask?
<Borg^Queen> Hey people
<Borg^Queen> Does anyone know where kde keeps the addressbook?
<Borg^Queen> Not the rc file but the actual emails
<otep> anyone know where i can get uudecode
<Borg^Queen> nope sorry
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: !!!
<Borg^Queen> HEY
<aseigo> how are you sweety?
<aseigo> (by which i mean the person behind Borg^Queen )
<Borg^Queen> Doing good. Playing with Debian Sarge.
* aseigo runs
<aseigo> otep: sharutils
<Borg^Queen> Ah hmm
<aseigo> otep: here's a tip: apt-cache search uudecode
<Borg^Queen> So aseigo do you know where kde keeps the kaddressbook ?
<Borg^Queen> is kubuntu your new project?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: under my pillow. either there or `kde-config --localprefix`/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf (by default)
<aseigo> no ... i just use it on a few boxes and am interested in it
<Borg^Queen> Aye, I can't use it. No one here will touch a distro without a root account
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i feel like a linux-free chat......i bet here is the wrong place ;)
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: it has a root account
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: it just doesn't give it a password
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: sudo all the way.. however, you just `sudo passwd` and it's all good
<Borg^Queen> Aye I know but they don't like this whole sudo thing
<aseigo> troglodites and luddites!
<Borg^Queen> o_0
<aseigo> but yeah, you can just set a root passwd after install quit easily
<Borg^Queen> Aye
<Borg^Queen> its too much like windows. No one here likes a dumbed down version of linux
<aseigo> lol ... not sure what part of debian is dumbed down =)
<Borg^Queen> No ubuntu
<Borg^Queen> They're calling dirs folders and stuff. Pissing people off.
<aseigo> lol ... 
<aseigo> we moved to "folders" in kde a couple releases ago actually
<Borg^Queen> I don't get in to it with them.
<Borg^Queen> I change it
<Borg^Queen> we all do, especially for the classrooms
<otep> aseigo: thanks mate, i reinstalled this afternoon and forgot where i got those dang sheez
<Borg^Queen> Fixed it aseigo thanks
<Borg^Queen> aseigo: have you checked out ArkLinux?
<aseigo> Borg^Queen: not for a while, no.. hwy?
<Borg^Queen> Its really coming along. 
<Borg^Queen> I'm helping them out with testing.
<Borg^Queen> I have about 5 machines here I test it on
<Borg^Queen> It has real potential
<aseigo> they are good people
<Borg^Queen> He's even fixed the OpenOffice intergration problems months before everyone else
<Borg^Queen> They are very good people.
<Borg^Queen> What distro are mainly running these days?
<Borg^Queen> well you're busy I see. So talk to you later.
<Borg^Queen> Bye now
* akrus is back.
<TestMAD> dont you just hate it when after a few days of work getting a linux distro the way you want it..a hard drive dies..
<^rob^> hello
<^rob^> does anyone know how to get iso with wget? - it seems wget -c corupt iso image
<supernix> hi what is this mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/ooffice2.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<supernix> I keep getting those and I have done rm to each one of those
<Kamping_Kaiser> the OO.o man pages arent there, and the sym links that point to them are pointing at nothing
<supernix> Kamping_Kaiser: what can I do to get rid of that error ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> remove the symlinks
<Kamping_Kaiser> or find the man pages and put them in
<supernix> I did that before
<supernix> removed them I mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that somthing apts saying?
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC i had that before
<supernix> I did a roval for each
<_zecrazytux> where can i chose the screen resolution please ?
<supernix> nah it is a error that is generated by cron running some program
<Kamping_Kaiser> _zecrazytux: you mean change it temporarily? or perminantly?
<_zecrazytux> perminantly
<_zecrazytux> but i must be blind
<_zecrazytux> i can't see this option in the control center !
<Kamping_Kaiser> _zecrazytux: the only way i know is using dkpg or hacking the xorg conf
<_zecrazytux> ok
<_zecrazytux> thx
<nikkia> gah, if i ever meet Jorg Schilling ....
<buz> whom?
<nikkia> buz, author of cdrecord
<buz> ah never tried burning cds in linux so far
<nikkia> buz, outspoken solaris schill/anti-linux person, idiot
<nikkia> buz, just to 'make life fun' he's included half of gcc in the directory that contains the make rules, so you can't easily browse the makefile to find out how it does stuff (because it installs to obscure locations by default)
<buz> as a solaris shill he would
<buz> after all, if slowlaris was a car, it would be shipped without wheels
<buz> (the os doesnt even come with compiler)
<nikkia> just trying to compile k3b so i can make this dvd for my mum
<othernoob> does anyone of a plugin for Opera8 like the mplayer plugin for Mozilla/Konqueror/OOo?
<buz> isnt opera supposedly compatible to mozilla plugins
<othernoob> well, that's what i thought too
<othernoob> but it will not recognize the mplayer plugin on my pc :/
<nikkia> there are two types of netscape plugins iirc
<othernoob> i shall google for that then
<nikkia> othernoob, my point really was, that if the mplayer-plugin is 'the other kind' then opera might not support it
<othernoob> and what would you suggest?
<othernoob> i so hate having to use firefox ;)
<nikkia> othernoob, don't watch movies inline ? *shrug*
<othernoob> well, yes, of course. that would fix the problem.
<kwer> hi there
<othernoob> yo
<kwer> is it an known issue, that laptop touchpads don't work with kde?
<kwer> (hp pavillion zv5000)
<Poromies> mine works great on Acer Aspire 5020
<TestMAD> umm
<kwer> hm
<TestMAD> kwer: does the custom ubuntu for hp laptops fix this?
<kwer> erm
<TestMAD> i figure it would
<kwer> let's say't like this
<kwer> i justed installed it for the first time
<kwer> how i get the custom ubuntu laptop fix?
<kwer> apt-get?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would eject say this? eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo works but still gives the same message
<TestMAD> umm..its a whole distro kwer
<TestMAD> iso format
<TestMAD> for hp laptops
<kwer> o0h damnut
<kwer> *i
<TestMAD> lemme get you link
<kwer> should have known before
<kwer> just toasted my last cd-r
<TestMAD> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops
<kwer> thats strange.. the installation didnt ask me for a root password
<kwer> thanks TestMAD 
<TestMAD> kubuntu doesnt have root
<kwer> ?
<TestMAD> the user pass is the root pass..
<TestMAD> uses sudo
<kwer> and that needs an pw as well, doesnt it?
<TestMAD> sudo?
<kwer> sorry, i'm new to all of this
<TestMAD> it uses  the user pass
<kwer> ah ok
<TestMAD> as in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kwer> fine
<kwer> i see
<TestMAD> that will install nvidia driver as root
<TestMAD> i guess thats a good explanantion..
<TestMAD> ive only been using ubuntu for like 2 weeks
<kwer> yes, understood that
<kwer> i've had that stupid touchpad problem with fedora core as well :(
<kwer> on suse it worked, but my graphic chip didn't get recognized...
<TestMAD> i dunno if itll work with the custom version of ubuntu..
<TestMAD> i dont have a laptop
<kwer> my model isn't listed on the supperted ones
<TestMAD> ahh
<kwer> *supported
<TestMAD> what model?
<kwer> pavillion zv 5000
<kwer> amd 3000+ mobile /  geforce4go
<kwer> everything else seems to work
<kwer> just this freaking touchpad device
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> here
<TestMAD> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=1242692
<TestMAD> theres listing of topics in the forums about touchpads
<TestMAD> well..i just searched for touch pad
<TestMAD> hopefully it'll help
<kwer> let's see.. thx 
<kwer> gonna have a look
<RetroMan> hey everyone
<RetroMan> is the kubuntu repository separate/different from the ubuntu?
<kwer> don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> RetroMan: most of it s the same
<Kamping_Kaiser> there are 1 or 2 that are *optional*  that you can have
<RetroMan> hmm
<RetroMan> well cant you achieve kubuntuhood by installing ubuntu, then installing kde, then installing kubuntu-common or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> install Ubuntu then install "Kubuntu-desktop"
<grahame> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RetroMan> k
<RetroMan> just wanted to know, because Im builiding a local ubuntu repos and I wanted to know if it could serve both Ub and Kub
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it can.
<Kamping_Kaiser> for 99% of files
<RetroMan> cool, thanks
<`TUX`> hi all 
<`TUX`> any tips to set kbd layout?
<stibby> kcontrol -> accessibility
<Riggzy_Linux> Trying to set up my printer with KDEPrint... after I select the printer, nothing shows up in the drivers list. I'[ve had this printer work fine THIS MORNING - I just removed it and added it again and all I can print is raw...
<equex> anyone knows a way to clean up the KDE menu file ? kmenuedit has garbled my custom menus :(
<Riggzy_Linux> anyone?
<equex> trying to edit the .menu file but its so chaotic now :p
<Sturmkind> Hello
<Sturmkind> where could i get ubuntu/kubuntu packages of kexi? they are not included into the kubuntu version of koffice 1.4x
<xchookie> hi! hab mal ne frage. bekomme bei fast allem, was ich ffne etc. folgenden fehler: MIME-Typ nicht auffindbar: application/octet-stream. hab diesen typ auch nicht (mehr?) bei den dateizuordnungen.
<Kamping_Kaiser> try Kubuntu-de, or Ubuntu-de
<xchookie> i tried kubuntu-de but it seems not to exist and in ubuntu-de nobody wants or is able to help me
<AnHu> no it doesn't exit
<AnHu> exist
<xchookie> i will ask my question again in english, maybe someone in here can help me
<AnHu> there is a german forum, too 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks xchookie
<xchookie> when i open any kind of file (text, pdf, ...) or even a program i get an error message like the following: mime-type doesn't exist: application/octet-stream.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not sure i can help with that
<xchookie> this type seems to be deleted in the control-center. if i add it again, what values will i have to put in?
<xchookie> maybe anyone can tell me, what there is on his/her system? so i can copy this and hope it will work for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> xchookie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/333886 any help? it's in English
<Sturmkind> bye ;-)
<xchookie> thx Kamping_Kaiser, that worked for me too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) cool
<xchookie> sometimes it's so easy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun
<xchookie> but i still don't know how this entry got deleted... mysterious :-)
<TestMAD> where can i find the system requirements for ubuntu?
<xchookie> maybe this can help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24890.html
<hon> do you happen to know where can I find a good wine channel?
<xchookie> i just know #winehq, but cannot say if it's good or not
<Mez> hon, wine the program or wine the drink?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<Fraeon> #merlot
<Fraeon> That's a good channel
<JohnFlux> does kubuntu have a kde gui for adding packages?
<JohnFlux> s/adding/installing/
<othernoob> like...kynaptic?
<JohnFlux> ah there it is
<JohnFlux> hmmm
<JohnFlux> how come its not on the k-menu ?
<JohnFlux> (or is it, and i'm blind?)
<JohnFlux> doh!!
<JohnFlux> there it is ;)
<othernoob> uhm, it is? system-kynaptic?
<JohnFlux> btw the default for kde is to show the full name, then the program-executable name in brackets
<JohnFlux> wonder why kubuntu changed this defaul
<JohnFlux> t
<othernoob> because ubuntu is gay like that?
<_ari> hey, anyone here who can help me get on a DC client?
<othernoob> try valknut 
<_ari> yeah
<_ari> but how do I get it?
<othernoob> getting it from the official site?
<_ari> nope
<_ari> the closest it has is Debian
<_ari> but when you go to the link it ends up being Mandrake
<_box> hello
<_ari> I found another site that I think I got the right package for
<_box> i need help
<_ari> but I'm not sure, and I don't know what to do with it even if it's the right one
<othernoob> _ari: heh? when you choose Debian it'll give you a Debian Woody precompiled release
<_ari> yeah
<othernoob> _ari: and you could also always get the source and compile :)
<_ari> sends me to a site that doesn't have it
<_ari> other, I am very very new at this, I have no clue how to compile
<JohnFlux> _ari: what's a DC client?
<_ari> direct connect
<JohnFlux> ....
<othernoob> _ari: well, the manual on the valknut site tells you all you need to know on how to compile :)
<_ari> okay
<_ari> thanks
<_ari> I'll check it out
<_box> How can i take out the cd s installtion on kubuntu
<_ari> and if I have problems I'll come back to bother you :P
<_box> on the Ksnapic
<_box> Kynaptic
<othernoob> of course
<othernoob> _box: come again? 
<_box> my ingles is not very good sorry
<_ari> okay
<_ari> anyone here to help me?
<_ari> I'm trying to compile something, but it's not working
<aseigo> where is it failing?
<_ari> this is what I did:
<_ari> ari@Ari:~$ make -f dclib-0.3.7.tar.bz2
<_ari> dclib-0.3.7.tar.bz2:3: *** missing separator.  Stop
<_ari> what did I do wrong?
<buz> you compile tar files
<buz> ^can't
<_ari> :(
<_ari> that's the source they gave me though
<buz> yeah well you'll have to extract it first
<_ari> oh
<aseigo> tar jxvf dclib-0.3.7.tar.bz2
<aseigo> (or use ark to do it)
<_ari> yeah
<_ari> I used Ark :)
<aseigo> ok... no cd into that directory
<aseigo> er, now..
<aseigo> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<_ari> :(
<_ari> didn't work
<_ari> I got a bunch of "no"s
<_ari> then it said "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<Wizzard> it is possible to use WinKey to show KDE menu?
<hippie> how to have kde svn on kubuntu?
* _ari waits
<claydoh> _ari: need to install buiuld-essential
<claydoh> build-essential
<hippie> can help me?
<_ari> how do I do that?
<_ari> apt-get?
<claydoh> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_ari> nice
<_ari> that installed
<_ari> now I'll try again :)
<claydoh> then it will be th "track-down-any-missing-dev -packages" boogie :)
<_ari> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 30: autoconf: command not found
<_ari> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<_ari> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54
<_ari> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<_ari> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<_ari> :(
<_ari> that didn't work
<_ari> that's the error I got
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> how to restart sound in the system?
<claydoh> then you need to install autoconf  _ari 
<claydoh> install synaptic or use kynaptic for an apt gui with search capabilities
<_ari> huh?
<_ari> what do you mean by that?
<_ari> can't I search packages with kynaptic?
<claydoh> yes
<claydoh> and synaptic as well
<_ari> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 60: automake: command not found
<_ari> *** AUTOMAKE NOT FOUND!.
<_ari> *** KDE requires automake 1.5
<_ari> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<_ari> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<_ari> got the same error again :(
<claydoh> synaptic is a little easier to use
<claydoh> so install auto make :)
<_ari> what's the package name?
<claydoh> dunno
<claydoh> try automake1.7
<_ari> oh
<_ari> I got 1.9
<_ari> AH!
<_ari> I got a ton of warnings
<_ari> seems to have worked though
* _ari configures
<claydoh> dclib doesn't have a whole lot of dependencies as id does not have a gui
<claydoh> valknut will need a few tho, 
<_ari> ari@Ari:~/dclib-0.3.7$ make
<_ari> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<_ari> :-/
<claydoh> cvs? or latest sources?
<_ari> sources I think
<claydoh> there should be a makefile in there
<claydoh> unless it is a cvs snapshot
<_ari> there is a makefile
<_ari> that's what I used to compile
<_ari> configure*
<jpatrick> ./makefile
<_ari> nope
<_ari> ./makefile didn't work
<jpatrick> cd to the folder first
<_ari> yeah
<jpatrick> :-/
<_ari> I'm cded to it
<_ari> I had to configure it
<_ari> so I had to be cded, and I still am
<jpatrick> what shell files are in it?
<_ari> huh?
<_ari> shell files?
<jpatrick> files that look like the console window
<_ari> I'm cded to /home/(me)/dclib-0.3.7 in my console
<jpatrick> shell scripts is the proper name :-/
<_ari> oh
<_ari> well, I'm new to this all :P
<_ari> I know jack
<claydoh> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21570.html
<claydoh> worked for me
<claydoh> but I used to roll my own before I started using apt
<_ari> clay, I'm confused
<_ari> do you want me to use the packages that Neo posted in order to install?
<claydoh> you can if you wish
<claydoh> if you get frustrated trying to compile
<_ari> yeah
<_ari> I'll try that
<_ari> but how do I install the packages once I have them?
<claydoh> ahh sorry
<_ari> I only know how to apt-get packages
<jpatrick> you have .deb packages?
<_ari> yes
<_ari> they are .deb
<claydoh> sudo dpkg -i libdc0_0.3.7-2_i386.deb
<jpatrick> yeah that _
<_ari> do I need to cd first?
<jpatrick> yes...
<claydoh> make sure you apt-get libqt-mt that was mentioned in the post for valknut
<claydoh> sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt i think
<jake1> how come "apt-cache search itunes" only shows "juk - music organizer and player for KDE" and not "pymusique - iTMS client
<jake1> " like it does on other people's computer
<jake1> am i missing something?
<claydoh> actually it will be sudo dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i libdc0_0.3.7-2_i386.deb
<claydoh> err
<snubbex> IRC newbee here... How was it that I could get a list channels?
<claydoh>  sudo dpkg -i dclib_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb
<jake1> snubbex: you might not want to do that on this server
<jake1> as there are a shitload of them
<jake1> but it's /list
<snubbex> okay... why?
<jake1> it will take quite a longtime to see them all
<snubbex> and thanks
<jake1> but be my guess
<_ari> ari@Ari:~$ sudo dpkg -i dclib_0.3.7-quickpackage_i386.deb
<_ari> dpkg: error processing dclib_0.3.7-quickpackage_i386.deb (--install):
<_ari>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_ari> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_ari>  dclib_0.3.7-quickpackage_i386.deb
<_ari> :(
<_ari> more errors.........
<_ari> I'm cursed.......
<m0ns00n> Why is it so hard to install Nvidia 6111?
<claydoh> are you in the correct dir where the file was downloaded to?
<jake1> Neo??
<m0ns00n> (It's the only one working with GeForce 2 MX)
<jake1> HOLY SHIT
<snubbex> jake1: hmmm.... how you do then? I f you want to know other channels? Do you have a nother server to recommend?
<jake1> NEO... I BELIEVE
<TestMAD> the nvidia drivers from nvidia are a pain
<m0ns00n> Yes
<m0ns00n> :-/
<TestMAD> just install the ubuntu drivers
<jake1> i dnt quite understand your question snubbex
<TestMAD> they work decently
<m0ns00n> TestMAD: Doesn't work
<TestMAD> hmm.
<TestMAD> y not?
<m0ns00n> TestMAD: How do I know?
<m0ns00n> :-D
<claydoh> _ari: also make sure that the filename is correct
<TestMAD> did it tell you anything?
<claydoh> my typing can be a tad terrible :)
<TestMAD> usually when installing stuff..console will tell you what is wrong
<snubbex> jake1: if you want to chat about anything else than K/ubuntu... even if this is probably the best thing to talk about... How do I do, I must do an /list?
<m0ns00n> TestMAD: Ubuntu Hoary with Nvidia drivers freezes on GeForce 2MX and GeForce 4MX
<TestMAD> ahh
<m0ns00n> TestMAD: So that you can't ping even
<m0ns00n> TestMAD: That's why I need 6111 as it works, I made it work on 4 computers
<m0ns00n> Stable
<m0ns00n> And therefore I need to use kernel 6.8.1.3-386
<m0ns00n> But ubuntu wants to upgrade all the time (kernel 6.8.10 or something?) whic freeezes
<nikkia> thank heavens for USB 2.0!
<jake1> snubbex: you can do a /list
<m0ns00n> I see this has been a problem with ubuntu/kubuntu for months
<jake1> to see
<jake1> but it will show a lot of topics
<m0ns00n> still not fixed......
* nikkia just sent a 280MB file to her printer
<jake1> is there anything you are looking for inparticular
<_ari> clay: it says that I need the amd64 version :(
<snubbex> jake1: nah!... It didn't worked... to much heavy load!  =)
<claydoh> ahhh
<claydoh> then you prob have to compile youself
<_ari> :(
<_ari> but that wasn't working
<snubbex> jake1: no, not really!... just want to chat... specially with people in sweden
<_ari> I tried to make, and it didn't work
* claydoh covets a fancy-dancy amd64 machine :)
<claydoh> what was the exact error?
<_ari> dpkg: error processing dclib_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb (--install):
<_ari>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<_ari> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_ari>  dclib_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb
<claydoh> no, I mean when running "make" in the sources you were buillding before
<_ari> oh
<_ari> I'll have to do that all over again then
<claydoh> nope, just ype make again if you didn't delete anything
<_ari> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Jwir3> hey everyone.  I am trying to install lineakd on kubuntu.  It controls my keyboard, but requires the X server to start (i.e. can't run as root, due to being unable to find display through su).  thus, it is specific to a certain user.  Unfortunately, if I just put 'lineakd' into my .Xsession file, it hangs (since the program starts, but it not itself a daemon).  I assume there is a simple fix for it, but I can't seem to find it.  Thanks for t
<Jwir3> Oh - and, I tried putting 'lineakd &' in the .Xsession file, but that doesn't even let me login
<claydoh> _ari: then run ./configure and see what the last couple of lines were when it finishes
<claydoh> there should be no errors at the end
<_ari> there is an error
<_ari> says I need libxml2, but I already installed that
* _ari goes to check
<claydoh> libxml2-dev?
<_ari> yeah
<_ari> okay, I installed it
* _ari configures
<_ari> okay, it worked :)
<claydoh> ain't it fun :D
<tdmg> actually, it is fun.......
<claydoh> it is
<tdmg> holy!
<tdmg> so much text.........
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> only have to worry about the end, if it fails
* tdmg makes :D
* tdmg is not a make virgin anymore :(
<tdmg> wooooooo!
* claydoh steps out for a moment gotta put dinner in the oven
<tdmg> no errors :D
<claydoh> :)
<tdmg> okay
<claydoh> sudo make install :)
<tdmg> yeah yeah yeah....... :P
<tdmg> you mind reader
<tdmg> I forgot the sudo, and at the very moment you wrote that
<tdmg> AH!
<tdmg> the error message in Kubuntu sounds like falling glass
<tdmg> scared me to death
<tdmg> thought I had dropped something :(
<th_> :)))
* tdmg solves error on his own! :D
* tdmg makes :)
* claydoh returns to some success :)
<tdmg> yup :)
<claydoh> yeah that sound scared the heck out of my wife at 3 AM :)
<tdmg> HAHAHAHA!!! :D
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> it's installed
<claydoh> now on to valknut then
<tdmg> now, how do I get a shortcut?
<tdmg> no
<tdmg> I just installed valknut :P
<claydoh> cool
<tdmg> dclib was already done
<tdmg> now I want a shortcut :)
<claydoh> you want it on your menu or the desktop?
<tdmg> yeah
<claydoh> both?
<othernoob> you can't answer an "or" question with yeah
<tdmg> menu
<tdmg> other, be quiet :P
<onewing> im getting the error message "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" whenever i try to ./configure an application
<othernoob> ;)
<onewing> anyone know what that means?
<tdmg> heh
<claydoh> right-click on the"k" menu and select menu editor
<tdmg> I just had that problem
<Jwir3> hey everyone.  I am trying to install lineakd on kubuntu.  It controls my keyboard, but requires the X server to start (i.e. can't run as root, due to being unable to find display through su).  thus, it is specific to a certain user.  Unfortunately, if I just put 'lineakd' into my .Xsession file, it hangs (since the program starts, but it not itself a daemon).  I assume there is a simple fix for it, but I can't seem to find it.  Thanks for t
<tdmg> yay!
<tdmg> valknut is on! :D
<othernoob> what's so great about DC?
<jpowers> um...the politics
<jpowers> politics in DC are great
<jpowers> no wait
<jpowers> the defense contracts
<jpowers> in DC those are great too
<jpowers> did I win?
<tdmg> no
<othernoob> yes. you are the unfunniest person i have met today
<jpowers> :\
<tdmg> I'm a paid representative for a campus DC network
<tdmg> so if I don't get on I don't get paid :P
<othernoob> well okay, that may be one good reason.. but still
<tdmg> well
<tdmg> you can always download stuff
* tdmg doesn't
<tdmg> but I just like chatting
<othernoob> eh..yes of course..the only good channels require 50GB+...
<esac> i enabled xcompmgr and set my inactive windows to be transparent and use shadows. when logging into kde, the screen doesn't draw properly, it leaves artifacts when moving windows, etc. any ideas (xcompmgr/transet worked fine in gentoo/fvwm on this same laptop)
<onewing> im confused about what verizon of gcc i should have installed
<Jwir3> I installed gcc-3.3
<tdmg> ummmmmm..........
<tdmg> okay, I'm on Valknut, how do I get on a hub though?
<onewing> Jwir3: should i remove all the others?
<Jwir3> onewing: what other versions do you have installed?
<mark> hi all
<mark> i am having a slight kubuntu problem. all the files on every dvd i put in the drive have a lock icon on them
<mark> when i do ls -la /media/cdrom0/ everything is owned by user 501, group 501
<mark> but there is no user with that id on the machine
<mark> the permissions are set to drwx------ so i cant read any of the files on any dvd
<mark> how do i fix this?
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] :  Congrat sto Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<Riddell> hmm, irssi and utf8 don't work well
<onewing> Jwir3: after i couldnt get it working i installed everthing that said gcc that i could
<qbit> mark: investigate switches in your /etc/fstab
<qbit> mark: something to the effect of users, uid=myuser, gid=mygroup   <= or something like that
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Mez] :  Congrats to Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<nikkia> grrrrr, all i want is a imap server that is reasonably secure, is that so much to ask ?
<mark> qbit: i have set uid=mark,gid=mark and it only too effect for the root of the dvd.. ie the /media/cdrom0 directory. everything in it was still drwx------ for the nonexistant 501 user
<qbit> hrmmm - i don't have that problem
<qbit> i just looked at my system and don't have a 501 user either
<mark> its a fresh install
<mark> if i use usermod to change my id and group to 501... will that cause problems?
<othernoob> how do i fake the OS data firefox sends to a website?
<qbit> mark: I would suspect something because users usually start at 1001 and up with those less that 1000 usually reserved for system or daemon usage
<Jwir3> onewing: what are you trying to do?
<onewing> Jwir3: anytime i run ./configure i get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Jwir3> hmmm
<qbit> mark: but if their is indeed no "501" user I don't see how it could hurt either, but it also seems to me that you could change permissions in some other way
<qbit> mark: notice that "user" and "users" in fstab combined with uid=me, gid=me mean different things
<qbit> man fstab and mount for more details
<ray_> hey openoffice is all kde-look now woooo hoooo
<JayParadise> is upgrading from kde 3.4 to 3.4.1 worthless or a pain?
<ray_> i had bugs when i upgraded.....and found no real difference
<ray_> but its not a  pain
<ray_> i mean........ you might be more successful
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> anyone still here to help me with my Valknutproblem?
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] :  Congrats to \sh on main upload ,Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<Mez> grr
<Mez> you got there before me
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Mez] : Congrats to \sh on main upload ,Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<ray_> tdmg: whats the prob
<tdmg> well
<tdmg> I have it all loaded
<tdmg> I have my hub set and all
<JayParadise> well koffice is certainly easy to get so far, just updated sources list and hit apt-get upgrade and BAM
<tdmg> but it says that I'm using the wrong password
<tdmg> I checked up online, and they said to make the hub a bookmark and use the password there
<tdmg> but that still doesn't work :(
<ray_> tdmg: wow i have no idea
<ray_> tdmg: what is this software?
<tdmg> Valknut
<ray_> tdmg: and that is.....
<tdmg> who should I ask about this or where should I go?
<tdmg> dcgui
<ray_> tdmg: try #ubuntu
<tdmg> okay
<ray_> brb
<JayParadise> im definatley not upgrading it today, i spent half of last night fixing X when it got stuck in low resolution, after hours of analyzing log files, i UNPLUGGED rather than restart the computer and that fixed it
<ray_> what is a good alternative to firefox....so i dont have to get all those gnome dependencies
<apokryphos> Mez: congrats =). You do the backports, I believe? Great stuff, thanks. 8)
<Mez> yes
<ray_> Mez: yeah thanks man 
<claydoh> tdmg: password are a pain in valknut, lemme find a good link to tthat
<Mez> ray_, I was responding to apokryphos 
<apokryphos> ray_: Konqueror and Opera are better IMO
<ray_> Mez: yeah i know....but i wanted to thank you as well
<ray_> apokryphos: can you get java and mplayer to  work in those?
<apokryphos> sure
<Mez> oh, fair enough ray_ 
<ray_> apokryphos: not to be a pain but do you know of a link to show me how to do that?
<apokryphos> ray_: for konqueror at least you should be able to just install them both then go to Configure Konqueror and select there
<tdmg> YES!
<tdmg> I got onto Valknut!
<tdmg> I'm making money yet again! :D
<tdmg> thanks guys! :D
<ray_> apokryphos: oh nice....... thankyou
<ray_> apokryphos: is mplayer in universe or multiverse?
<apokryphos> !find mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla, Konqueror and OpenOffice.org), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 2.70-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 300 kB
<ray_> very nice thank you
<apokryphos> might actually not work with Opera; I'm checking now
<ray_> apokryphos: dont sweat it i will  just use konq
<Kejk_PL> oh God, I spended two days to help uber_newber install his USB WLAN - echo /sbin/hotplug in  /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplug
<Kejk_PL> that should be fixed
<Kejk_PL> if not - firmware won't load :/
* apokryphos wonders where the mozilla-mplayer plugin actually is
<scythe> got a question, everytime i go to enable my nic, in the control panel, it wont let me
<scythe> i enter the root password, and it goes to the default screen for the control panel, any clues?
<ray_> in term do a sudo kcontrol
<ray_> then you can control it
<scythe> ahhh, ive been using the administrator mode button on the applet... ill try that
<ray_> yeah that administrator button never works for me
<scythe> doh, and Ive been dl ubuntu because it always worked when I had ubuntu (the gnome version) with kde installed
<apokryphos> It should in theory, but seems to randomly not work for some; works here.
<nikkia> ray, sudo kcontrol is a bad suggestion, it can mess up permissions on /tmp/kde-*/*, particularly the dcop sockets, you're better off doing kdesu kcontrol
<scythe> i may have to try that.... I am not looking forward to the 1.75 day wait for dvd image to down load
<apokryphos> hm, yeah, Opera doesn't detect mozilla plugin :|
<apokryphos> hey nikkia 
<nikkia> hey apokryphos 
<ray_> nikkia: really thanks....and sorry if i gave bad info
<nikkia> as i said earlier, there are two netscape ABIs
<scythe> ABIs?
<nikkia> application binary interface
<nikkia> scythe: but don't worry about it, that comment was to apokryphos  :)
<scythe> ok, noob time, what are they used for?
<scythe> im just trying to learn everything i can here
<nikkia> scythe: whenever you have something where a binary program is used, especially in cases where it is used by another program, you are at the whim of the ABI
<scythe> ahh, k
<nikkia> in the case of netscape plugins, if opera only implements one of the 2 ABIs, and i believe it does, then you're limited to only that set of netscape plugins working with it
<apokryphos> which ones are they?
<nikkia> scythe: another example of ABIs is the C++ ABI, where libraries compiled with gcc 2.95.2 can't be linked against with gcc 3.*, and vice versa
<scythe> your right, i wont worry about it... my fault for asking :)
<ray_> lol
<nikkia> apokryphos: 'o32' and 'n32' iirc
<ray_> ok step one complete i got java in konqeror
<ray_> no time for mplayer
<nikkia> java plugins are always oji (o32) i think
<ray_> *now time for mplayer
<apokryphos> ray_: for mplayer it should be enough to just install that package, I think. Konq already has the ~/.mozilla folder to scan for plugins, I believe
<ray_> apokryphos: thanks we will find out
<nikkia> hmm, no, o32 and n32 are something different
<ray_> setting up java in konqeror was a breeze 
<apokryphos> =)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm sure there's a second ABI for netscape plugins tho
<nikkia> apokryphos: i remember an issue with having a plugin in the 'wrong' format years ago
<ray_> apokryphos: A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll .....thats becuase i need the w32codecs right
<apokryphos> I think so, yes.
<nikkia> ray, yep
<scythe> yes
<nikkia> bit spooky actually
<nikkia> i just had that same error 15 minutes ago
<nikkia> had forgotten to install  w32codecs, and tried to use xine to view the frame city killer trailer
<apokryphos> Reminds me of one of the residents at my work; he's pretty paranoid; thinks there's a huge conspiracy out there, and that the world's against him
<ray_> nikkia: thanks im downloading now
<apokryphos> very intelligent/well-read man though. Odd stuff. 
<scythe> its not paranoia if they really are out to get you
<apokryphos> no longer reads books; asked why and he just says, "Imagine if someone dumped 30 books made you read them all and then took the information from you". :|
<apokryphos> scythe: sure :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: what reminded you of that?
<ray_> sounds like an interesting guy
<scythe> hehe, ignorance is bliss
<ray_> lol
<apokryphos> nikkia: "spooky" ;-)
<nikkia> erm, ok
<apokryphos> chain of causation is odd, isn't it? 8)
<nikkia> yellow
<apokryphos> anyhow, he also no longer keeps TVs -- asked me how I didn't know there was a vid camera in it
<scythe> is his last name larouche?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> I actually think it's down to an author he read a lot of. Said he'd read around 40 out of 60 of his books; was about conspiracy theories
<apokryphos> didn't actually find out if he read them before/after it started though
<ray_> how do i clear history in the location bar of konqeror
<scythe> the reason i ask is lindon larouche is that type of person, and he runs for president on a more regular basis than ross perot
<nikkia> apokryphos: just as long as he doesn't start reading Erik von Daniken :P
<apokryphos> ray_: in Configure -> History ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, i wasted 3 blank DVDs thanks to KDE today
<ray_> mplayer now works thanks apokryphos 
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, how come? Thank God they're real cheap these days though, at least.
<apokryphos> ray_: cool! No worries.
<nikkia> apokryphos: kded's media component
<scythe> at least they were +rw /dl disks, those are still 7 dollars a pop
<apokryphos> ah, never used
<nikkia> apokryphos: and it is a big deal, i only had 10 or so left, and was trying to wait until after pay day
<nikkia> as it was, i had to order 100 more
<apokryphos> how much do you get them for there?
<nikkia> 10/100 ? something like that
<apokryphos> Better than me ;-). Around 16
<nikkia> i can buy them locally for 6/50
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you get your comps from the net?
<nikkia> comps?
#kubuntu 2006-07-24
<bastiq> do i need php5 if i have the php mod?
<draik> gnomefreak:Thank you
<draik> SWEET!!!
<LeeJunFan> update-apache2-modules --enable php5
<gnomefreak> draik: yw
<nixbox> hey guys i have edited my sources.list and uncommented the universe and multiverse repositories, then i restarted adept but the list has not been updated, how will it get updated?
<LeeJunFan> nixbox: you need up update sources.
<LeeJunFan> nixbox: either thru adept or from command line 'sudo apt-get update'
<nixbox> LeeJunFan,  ok
<gnomefreak> nixbox: are you sure it was universe and multiverse or backports?
<bastiq> LeejunFan: It says "No such module"
<||Trayer||> What's the command to Remove a DIR that still has files in it? (YES, I know it's dangerous.  Stop protecting me from my ignorance : P)
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: iirc its rm -r but man rm for better idea
<nixbox> nixternal,  universe and backports (the uncommented lines have multiverse in them)
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  universe and backports (the uncommented lines have multiverse in them)
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: Nah, That'd take to much time.  Folder nuked : )
<nixbox> by the way where is the option to update sources in Adept?
<||Trayer||> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bastiq> !apache2
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bastiq> !php5
<ubotu> I know nothing about php5 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nixbox: the backports are not multiverse or universe repos. the backports use universe and multiverse you have to make sure the lines that end in universe have a space and than multiverse
<||Trayer||> I installed Firefox from the repos, how do I install it = \???
<||Trayer||> *Run it(
<mamatoshi> just type firefox
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: click on the menu entry
<mamatoshi> or choose from the menu
<gnomefreak> use the icon
<||Trayer||> gomefreak: There is non
<||Trayer||> mamatoshi Nothing runs
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: gnome?
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: killall gnome-panel   <<type that when gnome comes back up look in menu
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  yeah i got it thanks.
<||Trayer||> I'm on kde
<gnomefreak> forgot i was here ok
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: I'm getting this error when I try to run firefox: (firefox-bin:19374): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mamatoshi> || Trayer || :: open the k menu, then browse the internet, choose mozilla firefox
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: it should have a menu entry for it
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: you get that message trying to run any GTK app
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: So, how would I run it?
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: the menu entry under internet
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: There is no entry in the menus
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  i have new packages in adept now, but when i searched for mplayer, the result returned is disabled, why is that so?
<gnomefreak> nixbox: did you type the word multiverse after the word universe in your sources.list file?
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: apt-cache policy firefox
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  i didn't type anything, i just uncommented it and then verified that there is a space between them
<mariux> two tumbs up for kubuntu, ive never before seen so much stuff work out of the box
<mariux> ill have to think about dropping gentoo :)
<gnomefreak> nixbox: the lines that end in universe (there are 4 of them) add a space than type multiverse
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  should i enable universe (only universe) and backports, or only one of them, as backports already has the universe as well.
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: I did that, now what? It just displayed info
<union> hi, all
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: i need the info
<||Trayer||> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> nixbox: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<||Trayer||> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18731
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18731
<mariux> which package contains "make" and so on?
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: when you type mozilla-firefox   does it open?
<gnomefreak> mariux: build-essential
<mariux> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<||Trayer||> it just starts a new line, no errors.
<||Trayer||> I had to run it in sudo last time I installed it = \
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18732
<||Trayer||> And I just copied hte files out of the tarball on the website
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<gnomefreak> nixbox: ok you ready?
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  yeah
<gnomefreak> nixbox: ytou still ahve the file open right?
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  yeah
<gnomefreak> ok good
<gnomefreak> nixbox: do you see this line deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  have to add multiverse to it too? :P
<||Trayer||>  gnomefreak: Still doesn't run.  How about I just download the tarball off the website and put a firefox folder in my homefolder? That worked before
<gnomefreak> it should be like 5th or so repo in your list
<gnomefreak> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> ||Trayer||: follow that
<gnomefreak> nixbox: that line the one under it also
<gnomefreak> nixbox: also add multiverse to the end of the l;ast 2 lines and take the # away from those
<gnomefreak> nixbox: after that sudo apt-get update
* gnomefreak will be right back
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  ok its working, thanks.
<mariux> i cant find it in the faq, where can i find a list over good (non free) Repositories for dapper?
<procyon> hello i am having a problem where old (beta?) koffice packages are breaking my dpkg and not allowing me to update them
<wolfmanz> repositories still down?
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> wolfmanz: most are up
<gnomefreak> !easysource > mariux
<gnomefreak> mariux: read yoru pm
<bastiq> Hmm... when i installed PHP4 i could make a small php script that worked. But phpmyadmin still don't work.
<coachJ> repos are up-just ran EasyUbuntu
<mariux> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mariux> i though it was spam :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> coachJ: not all are back up
<coachJ> l
<gnomefreak> i think ca is still down
<gnomefreak> and us
<LeeJunFan> us is up.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<LeeJunFan> at least it was about 1/2 hr ago.
<gnomefreak> ca was down about an hour ago
* gnomefreak got tired of us servers 
<nixbox> is there a network activity icon for KDE which resides in the tray, similar to the one on Windows
<noiesmo> nixbox, knemo
<gnomefreak> nixbox: i think there is but i dont have kde open
<noiesmo> knemo is a network activity monitor for kde system tray
<nixbox> noiesmo,  not available through adept?
<gnomefreak> !info knemo
<ubotu> knemo: network interfaces monitor for KDEs systray. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 804 kB
<gnomefreak> nixbox: yes it is
<noiesmo> hmm you on dapper
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  it doesn't appear when i search for it.
<gnomefreak> nixbox: on dapper?
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  although i have updated the sources.list and then run sudo apt-get update as well
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  yeah
<gnomefreak> nixbox: sudo apt-get install knemo
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  why wouldn't it appear in adept?
<gnomefreak> nixbox: not sure
<nixbox> gnomefreak,  ok
<bastiq> I lost apache2.conf when i uninstalled the apache2 package and removed the apache2 folder...
<bastiq> and some more files too
<bastiq> oh.. i installed it again after :P
<nixbox> noiesmo,  i have installed knemo, but how do i start it?
<secleinteer> hey does any1 know how to convert a color image to grayscale in the gimp?
<eric__> I was hoping for some help compiling gnash for kubuntu on PPC.
<eric__> Hello?
<eric__> Hello?
<coachJ_> no one here
<eric__> I was hoping for some guidance compiling gnash.
<eric__> Are we it?
<coachJ_> no but that sounds like a fairly complicated question
<draik> What extensions will MPlayer (KMPlayer) accept?
<gnomefreak> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<draik> !info KMPlayer
<ubotu> Package KMPlayer does not exist in dapper
<draik> !MPlayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<draik> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> please dont play with the bot see /msg ubotu <fact>
<wolfmanz> whats it mean when you get package can not be authenticated when uisng apt-get?
<Tommy2k4> how do i resize partitions from inside kubuntu
<mariux> whats gam_server?
<noiesmo_> gam_server is the binary fo gamin (see http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/). It's a sgi_fam replacement for file alternation monitoring.
<draik> !info codeine
<ubotu> codeine: video player for KDE designed to be as simple as possible. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 153 kB, installed size 544 kB
<mariux> does people actually use the gam_server?
<stallion88> hi everyone
<noiesmo_> hi
<stallion88> does anyone knows how tu run hotkeys??
<stallion88> i've already install it
<tommy2k4> i did something dumb plz
<tommy2k4> i reinstalled kubuntu today but i made / too small
<tommy2k4> now its full and i cant login
<king> hola
<||Trayer||> Hmm, I ran K3B (I'm switching to the DVD version of UBUNTU instead of KUBUNTU) and it asked for a writing speed at the start, it detected 31x and I said ok.  Is that a standard speed/Is there any way to figure out your speed for your self?
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, if no hd space you should be able to get root to log in single user mode
<tommy2k4> from terminal?
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, reboot go grub select recovery
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, once your in you'll have to reduce the space then normal user can log in
<tommy2k4> it will let me resize partitions?
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, gparted might help resize your partition
<tommy2k4> k
<tommy2k4> brb
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, cant help on resize check out info on gparted
<tommy2k4> will do
<tommy2k4> brb
<stallion88> king, este es un canal solo de ingles, metete a #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<stallion88> #kubuntu-es
<||Trayer||>   I ran K3B (I'm switching to the DVD version of UBUNTU instead of KUBUNTU) and it asked for a writing speed at the start, it detected 31x and I said ok.  Is that a standard speed/Is there any way to figure out your speed for your self? I don't want to bust my dvd burner.
<draik> ||Trayer||:You have a DVD burner that can burn DVDs at 31x???
<noiesmo_> ||Trayer||, check the spec on your burner maybe go manufactures site should tell you
<stallion88> any clue about the hotkeys issue??
<draik> I burned a DVD earlier today with k3b and left it at Auto
<||Trayer||> draik: It said 31x was its estimated speed, I thought no way = \
<stallion88> any clue how to configure the multimedia keys for my latitude d620??  the volume keys and muting....
<||Trayer||>  noiesmo: On the medion site it doesn't seem to list it's models, and can't find the spec. Mabey I should just burn it at a low speed like, 8 to be safe?
<draik> ||Trayer||:I have a Memorex 16x burner with Memorex 16x DVD-R... I can select 6x max, but it will burn higher than that
<||Trayer||>  draik: So I should burn the DVD at 6x, ?
<draik> ||Trayer||:No, my suggestion is to leave it on 'Auto' (default) and let it work at what it can. It may burn at faster speeds, but won't if you set a limit
<||Trayer||>  draik: Where can I choose an auto? In configure it has a clear-cut max speed field under device
<Agios> dvd burn speed depends on a number of factors including the drive and the media. Just use auto and let it figure it out.
<stallion88> any clue how to configure the multimedia keys for my latitude d620??  the volume keys and muting....
<khaled_> guys, how can i remove kde... i installed it using apt-get
<draik> ||Trayer||:Its set to 'Auto' by default. You don't have to do anything. Just proceed with burning process
<||Trayer||>  Draik: Though, it asked me for a max burning speed
<deadagain> hola
<Agios> khaled_: id you installed it with apt-get, remove it with apt-get. apt-get remove <whatever>
<khaled_> thx, it's obvious that i am newbie
<draik> ||Trayer||:I hope I was helpful. I hope I didn't confuse you or make things more complicated for you
<stallion88> any clue how to configure the multimedia keys for my latitude d620??  the volume keys and muting....
<rocketman768> so, after upgrading from breezy to dapper, after screwing up a lot of things, i notice that on startup, the pcmcia stuff is "fail"ing, but it doesn't hang. I tried the suggested trick in the upgrade manual online, but "dpkg --configure -a" comes back fine
<Agios> stallion88: if anyone had an idea they would respong. Please give it an hour before asking again.
<rocketman768> i suspect this is also what may be causing my internet not to work (or maybe completely separate). any ideas?
<Agios> I have yet to see an "upgrade" on any distro that didn't hose something up.
<Agios> for that reason I have learned to always to clean installs.
<rocketman768> I had an inkling that it would screw up at least my /boot folder, so I backed that up (and needed it). It also wiped out my video drivers and other stuff that i haven't figured out
<Agios> my advice would be to backup /home and do a clean install
<noiesmo_> rocketman768, with re your upgrade and say network card, check /etc/iftab and ensure that the mac address there matches your nics mac
<noiesmo_> rocketman768, i did an upgrade from breezy to dapper and it screwed up a few things but after muching around for a day got it sorted as Agios suggested for a newbie a fresh install is probably better
<rocketman768> how do i check the mac and what would i then do? (it's built into the intel board btw)
<tommy2k4> if i format my /home will the kubuntu installation still work
<Agios> install wil recreate /home. You will only lose your data and personal settings.
<Agios> if there is nothing there you want to keep, go ahead and format it
<draik> Would there be a way of backing up your personal settings as one file that can be installed on a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<noiesmo_> rocketman768, ifconfig -a
<noiesmo_> draik, settings for kde should be in your home folder under .kde
<noiesmo_> draik, the share folder holds the main configs etc
<draik> noiesmo:So I can just backup that folder and I'm all set... All I need to do is copy it back in on the re-install of the OS?
<noiesmo_> draik, if you use firefox or mozilla they will have there own dot directories in the user home folder
<draik> noiesmo:So I backup all the ./directory ?
<noiesmo_> draik, that handles your  kde settings it will not hold any of your documents music etc just hte kde settings
<draik> noiesmo:That's fine. As long as I can save my settings for in case anything happens then I'm happy. Saves me time on figuring out how I had everything before
<noiesmo_> draik, various apps create the dot files and folders in your home directory with settings for them
<draik> <~~~NEWBIE!!!
<noiesmo_> draik, just dont backup the .kde/cache-* socket-* and tmp-* from the .kde folder
<__mikem> Hello, I just found something very interesting. Look at this http://www.simplekde.org/
<draik> noiesmo:Noted
<draik> THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, did the recovery mode let you log in
<noiesmo_> tommy2k4, was looking at info on gparted it doesnt like touching mounted partitions it was suggest to boot say knoppix and use qtparted on the partitions
<asdfgh> !emulator
<ubotu> I know nothing about emulator - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<asdfgh> I am using windows xp, is there an emulator to run kubuntu under win xp pls?
<noiesmo_> vmware or qmenu
<abattoir> noiesmo_: qemu :)
<noiesmo_> abattoir, oops soz
<asdfgh> which is better?
<h3sp4wn> asdfgh: The best is colinux
<asdfgh> what is colinux?
<h3sp4wn> Its like usermode linux for windows
<asdfgh> tnx :)
<asdfgh> so i think the best thing to do is colinux right?
<h3sp4wn> Cooperative Linux is the first working free and open source method for optimally running Linux on Microsoft Windows natively. (I wouldn't use vmware or qemu at all)
<h3sp4wn> too slow
<asdfgh> too slow colinix or vmware / qemu ?
<h3sp4wn> vmware or qemu - colinux is fast
<asdfgh> good...i shall try it then :)
<asdfgh> i am running the installation and it says to download debian (21mb extracts to 1gb), gentoo deluxe or no download
<asdfgh> shall i choose no download for kubuntu?
<kbrooks> 21 mb is..... huge compression
<asdfgh> and gentoo linux 110 mb extracts to 2gb
<gemidjy> I got this guy's problem too, any idea: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7020
<unstablesob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tsed> kbrooks: Not really, considering the majority of that is empty space, iirc :p
<chemaja> i know there exists a wiki KnownIssue on this, but has anyone actually attempted to repartition using the kubuntu installer, and if so, did it in fact crash?
<kbrooks> Tsed: and you're ttelling me whitespace compresses easily?
<Tsed> kbrooks: Quite.
<kbrooks> Tsed: hehe
<asdfgh> is colinux hard to install on windows?
<asdfgh> !colinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about colinux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Why do people keep pushing for Linux to be the dominant desktop OS?
<asdfgh> hmm i think installing kubuntu with colinux is going to be pain in the ass
<gemidjy> DaSkreech: why not
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, because it rocks dude
<DaSkreech> gemidjy: That's not fair. Answer my question :-P
<gemidjy> DaSkreech: U are troll or Linux user that sees no point in making Linux Desktop OS ?
<hub> DaSkreech: what should they push>
<hub> DaSkreech: Windows? you are in the wrong channel
<DaSkreech> gemidjy: Lots of point what's the point of making it The One to Rule Them All?
<gemidjy> DaSkreech: giving people freedom?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i didnt expect *you* to be flamed here :P
<DaSkreech> No why not just make Linux the best Linux it can be
<gemidjy> because it is
<gemidjy> guess what, already
<dodger__> because the more exposure a project has, the easier it is to improve upon it
* noiesmo_ thinks DaSkreech in a stiring mood today
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I just don't know why people keep thinking that there is some "force" behind Linux that should be rallied into making it a Business
<gemidjy> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<gemidjy> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I agree with you - I don't like how bloated some of the desktop oriented linux distro's are becoming (switch to plan 9)
<gemidjy> why I get this error
<DaSkreech> noiesmo_: Damn Skippy
<noiesmo_> skippy skippy the bush kangaroo
<abattoir> DaSkreech: because the corporate honchos think they can make money out of it?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo_: Oh Dude I totally have that song
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, aah hahaha
<DaSkreech> abattoir: See I could understand if they were the only ones pushing that
<DaSkreech> abattoir: There are a lot of people in the community who think that Linux is not "victorious" unless 51% of the world uses it
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, hey were do i find info on the kwin stuff for compiz you mentioned the other day
<DaSkreech> noiesmo_: Umm SVN? :)
<DaSkreech> noiesmo_: Check the commit digest
<abattoir> DaSkreech: it is a matter of ego, people want what they use to be no. 1, because they think it reaffirm their 'correct' decision.
<abattoir> *re-affirms
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Canocial is a commercial entity - If they really were into it they would pay developers in the same way redhat does (to work on just any project they want at least for some of the time)
<DaSkreech> Well how come the Amiga guys aren't trying to get the Govt's of the world to make it illegal to use anything but amiga?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: i think Canonical and Redhat have completely different goals, completely different objectives...
<sopido> hi is there a howto for dist-upgrading to edgy from dapper (like common problems and things to consider)?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<DaSkreech> sopido: really if you are looking for a how-to on edgy I'd advise you not upgrade right now
<dodger__> DaSkreech: good point, but this is actually quite the opposite -  the open document squabbles are about having an open format specification
<abattoir> anyways, i'm dropping out of this 'off-topic' conversation... before crim*sun warns me again... :P
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Maybe so but RedHat does more for Linux and opensource generally than Canocial does
<dodger__> exactly to *prevent* one company from having a stranglehold on businesses
<wolfmanz> I think linux needs one main distro that hardware and software makers can get behind that would be a huge improovement
<sopido> i'll check ubuntu+1.. but DaSkreech why would you say so?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: hmmm, from what i've seen(and am seeing) i'd disagree...
<abattoir> maybe #kubuntu-offtopic is the place?
<DaSkreech> sopido: It's kinda likely to fry your machine on some random dist-upgrade currently
<Agios> device drivers are integrated with the kernel, not the distro.
<DaSkreech> Ok I think that I have done stirring today :)
<wolfmanz> Agios were you ever a OP in a mandrake channle?
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, ya think
<DaSkreech> sopido: don't use it as your main machine in other words
<abattoir> DaSkreech: its fun to have a nice educated debate :)
<Agios> wolfmanz: on undernet, not on freenode.
<Agios> still am
<wolfmanz> agios lol ya ok i knew that i seen that name somewhere lol
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, cheers check svn and the kwin_compisiting will keeo an eye on it http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2172
<sopido> DaSkreech, i see.. well i consider this ;-)
<Agios> I did hang in #mandriva on freenode for awhile.
<wolfmanz> Agios i was in there a fair bit when i was looking into mandrake
<wolfmanz> Agios this was on undernet i'm talking about
<Hendelson> People good night, how edit sources list? please
<Agios> wolfmanz: I remember seeing your nick before :)
<DaSkreech> Hendelson: YOu can do it from inside adept
<LjL> Hendelson: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DaSkreech> Can k3b handle bluray?
<noiesmo_> Hendelson, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hendelson> Thanks brothers
<wolfmanz> Agios so your a kunbuntu guy now?
<Agios> wolfmanz: I just moved to kubuntu on my desktop. I still have 2 other boxes running Mandriva.
<wolfmanz> Agios what do you think of kubuntu sofar?
<bastiq> I need help to install Gaim2
<DaSkreech> noiesmo_: Oh Yeah I read that :-)
<Agios> I like it. I had several issues but all are worked out except one.
<bastiq> I can't install the rpm packages.
<Kadran> hi i all
<Agios> bastiq: apt-get install gaim
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, http://liquidat.wordpress.com/tag/free-software/kde/kde4/page/2/ says k3b handles bluray
<Agios> and forget about rpm packages, those won't work on a ubuntu system
<abattoir> noiesmo_: in kde4 ?
<bastiq> Agios: I don't get the beta 2 if i do that, right?
<Kadran> how could i share a file so can i get it from a remote pc
<abattoir> noiesmo_: oh, ok
<Agios> barros: you will get the latest stable version, whatever that might be
<bastiq> Stable is for chickens :P
<Agios> or those who like things to work :)
<Agios> bastiq: apt-cache search gaim    will list what's available
<h3sp4wn> bastiq: deb-src http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian experimental main contrib non-free (get it from there) apt-get source
<DaSkreech> Kadran: What's on the other machine?
<gemidjy> can I use apt-get with repos from cd without adding public-key ?
<Kadran> DaSkreech: a windows machine in my work and i want to be able to exchange files from my pc (linux) at home, something like pcanywhare for windows
<farous> Kadran: did you look into doing that through ssh
<DaSkreech> Kadran: Ah You could try ssh?
<Kadran> farous: i don't know how to do it, could you please give me a link for a tutorial?
<bastiq> Hmm... what's the name of the gaim beta 2 package?
<thompa> are the repos. working again?
<DaSkreech> Kadran: First install openssh-server
<farous> Kadran: you connect to your work machine through the internet right. Sorry can not think of any tutorial in my case i just googled it
<farous> Kadran: but you can look into samba and ssh
<Kadran> thanks alot , you have helped me and gaved me a startpoint so i can move in
<Kadran> thanks guys :D
<DaSkreech> Kadran: You are transferring from work to home?
<noiesmo_> bastiq, gaim 2 is gaim but theres a repo you can add to sources.list to get gaim 2 beta
<gemidjy> how can I add repo from DVD ?
<DaSkreech> Gaim2 is out???
<noiesmo_> gaim2 here deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./ and this deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<noiesmo_> http://konsumer.wordpress.com/2006/04/18/gaim2-beta3-ubuntu/
<noiesmo_> DaSkreech, gaim2 ^^^
<bastiq> noiesmo_: Should i add those in my sources.lst?
<noiesmo_> bastiq, yep
<rr72> hello, anyone have a few minutes to see if they can help me get kdm worki ng again for me? it terminates with signal 11
<noiesmo_> bastiq, then do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install gaim
<bastiq> thanks
<noiesmo_> bastiq, np
<gemidjy_> how do I add repository from DVD ?
<noiesmo_> gemidjy, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<bastiq> noisemo_: That messed up my sources.list... this is what i wrote:
<bastiq> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb
<bastiq> deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb
<noiesmo_> bastiq, you forgot  ./ on lines as above
<noiesmo_> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<gemidjy_> how do I add repository from DVD ?
<noiesmo_> deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
<bastiq> ahh
<noiesmo_> gemidjy, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<noiesmo_> bastiq, np :)
<bastiq> I hope this beta have what i missed in gaim :)
<bastiq> 1.5
<gemidjy_> how do I add repository from DVD ?
<gemidjy_> ups sorry
<gemidjy_> noiesmo: u dont understand, do ya?
<noiesmo> gemidjy, add this to your current repos restricted universe multiverse
<noiesmo> gemidjy, soz
<gemidjy_> I want to use DVD as repository
<gemidjy_> not to use dvd
<noiesmo> gemidjy, yes apt-cdrom
<gemidjy_> noiesmo: apt-cdrom searches in my CD drive and it can't find Repositories there, it doesn't even check the DVD drive
<natan-> why is it that programs don't always start on the first try?
<PokerFacePenguin> natan-: good question, and I thought it was just me
<DaSkreech> Great http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/07/stoppage_1.html just great
<gemidjy_> damn *buntu community needs polishing
<henriquev> natan-, PokerFacePenguin: it's related to leak of memory, I suppose
<henriquev> memory resources
<natan-> like the update manager that pops up saying it needs to update
<natan-> i put in my password
<natan-> and it only actually starts up on the second time
<natan-> nearly always
<natan-> if a program isn't going to load the the first time i ask it to i wish i could get some sort of message so i'm not waiting for it to start :P
<henriquev> natan-: don't you realize that even the thing which would displays this message could get in trouble? :)
<henriquev> and that sometimes it may be impossible...
<henriquev> due to lack of resources, for example :)
<henriquev> :P
<henriquev> there's a thing called priority (which I don't known how it works at all, but is related to this problem, I think so)
<DaSkreech> henriquev: Good explanation
<henriquev> :P
<shaun_b> hello
<shaun_b> anyone here?
<henriquev> 240, including me and you
<gnomefreak> .n
<shaun_b> hah, well, there wasn't much chatter :P
<henriquev> shaun_b: is it expensive international calls from there? My father arrived there at morning and still didn't called home except to say he's alive... :P
<shaun_b> i'm looking for some help regarding webcams in kubuntu
<henriquev> could you relate it?
<henriquev> go streight to the point :)
<henriquev> s/streight/straight
<shaun_b> ok, well, if i try to go to the device configuration, kopete crashes
<shaun_b> if i have my webcam plugged in
<shaun_b> if i try to send my webcam, as soon as the other person accepts, kopete crashes trying to open it on my computer
<henriquev> I can't help you with this... But have you tried openning Kopete using the console to see what error message does it shows up?
<shaun_b> yes, but then it didn't crash, it just started to hang
<henriquev> (do you knewn a Logitech's webcam is being selled by Future Canada by $10 CAD after rebate? :P)
<shaun_b> this is a logitech webcam
<kbrooks> henriquev: awfully cheap
<kbrooks> really.
<shaun_b> yes
<henriquev> shaun_b: could you display the output for us? (maybe using pastebin.ca)
<secleinteer> he said it just hung
<shaun_b> i have tried using xawtv
<secleinteer> unless you can get output from gui version?
<shaun_b> i can give you the output from that
<shaun_b> if i xawtv -c /dev/video0
<shaun_b> i get X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<henriquev> kbrooks: yes, I just don't buy it because these things doesn't accept international rebate and I don't live there (my father who is there and I discovered it after googling for a digital camera)...
<shaun_b> however, if i do xawtv -c /dev/video0 -nodga it works
<secleinteer> can u mod the kopete options to do that in gui?
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech what would cause xmms to not load mp3's off the ntfs drive via konqueror but if i load conqueror through the terminal and then try and get xmms to play a song through konqueror it works fine?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: say that again?
<shaun_b> http://pastebin.ca/97740
<wolfmanz> lol
<DaSkreech> Xmms won't play mp3s from konqueror but it will play mp3s from konqueror?
<abattoir> hehe
<abattoir> wolfmanz: have you tried changing the path from media:/hda1 to /media/hda1 for eg. ?
<noiesmo> shaun_b, what permissions are on /dev/vedio0
<secleinteer> i tried playing mp3s from a win box on the lan using xmms & konqueror, but it never works
<shaun_b> crw-rw----  1 root video    81,   0 2006-07-23 20:27 video0
<shaun_b> i'm in the video group
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech no what i said was if i load conqueror up via a terminal window just plain lopad no sudo i can then play mp3's from conqueror yet if i try and just load conqueror from the desktop and try and play mp3's from konqueror using xmms it dont work
<noiesmo> So you have (as root) to change the permission of your video-device-files: chmod o+rw /dev/video0; chmod o+rw /dev/video1. In addition, I made an entry for the user who wants to use the video devices in /etc/group: add the user name in the line starting with 'video'. However, this alone did not help and the permissions of the device files had to be modified
<shaun_b> i already have rw rights to the device
<shaun_b> i'm part of the video group
<farous> noiesmo: isn't adding himself to the video group just do it
<shaun_b> and as i said, if i use xawtv -c /dev/video0 -nodga i can view my webcam successfully
<wolfmanz> Daskreech also one other thing XMMS can play the file just fine off the ntfs volume when i open the folder up using xmms
<noiesmo> shaun_b, farous this is from here have used it on a deb system with logitech thought it might help http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Really? Hmm ok Does the konsole throw any errors?
* noiesmo goes and sits in corner of room
<abattoir> wolfmanz: tried what i said?
<farous> thnx noiesmo i remember thought there were a package that made video easy
<shaun_b> thanks noiesmo, i'll give it a try
<farous> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<farous> shaun_b: ^  ^
<inukotsu> hello?
<inukotsu> i need some help
<inukotsu> anyone online?
<noiesmo> no
<abattoir> inukotsu: there are 243 ppl online :)
<abattoir> atleast here
<inukotsu> yeah well...
<inukotsu> anyways
<DaSkreech> shhh everyone quiet...
<abattoir> hehe
<abattoir> inukotsu: what help do you need?
<inukotsu> i installed linux onto a harddrive and then movied the hd to my sis's com (where it belongs), and now when i boot all i get is the bash shell
<wolfmanz> Daskreech are you talking about when i load konqueror up in the terminal?
<noiesmo> inukotsu, you'll need to reconfigure xserver
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: I guess. When you go into the folder
<inukotsu> what command should, i use
<noiesmo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the right video etc
<inukotsu> i allready tried that
<wolfmanz> Daskreech no i dont get any errors then but when i first load up konqueror i get the following
<inukotsu> it said it didnt recognise the command
<wolfmanz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<wolfmanz>   Major opcode:  145
<noiesmo> inukotsu, it doesnt recongnise dpkg-reconfigure
<wolfmanz>   Minor opcode:  3
<wolfmanz>   Minor opcode:  3
<wolfmanz>  Resource id:  0x0
<inukotsu> i typed it just like this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<inukotsu> i tried removing the "sudo"
<wolfmanz> Failed to open device
<inukotsu> same shit
<wolfmanz> that error shows up twice
<noiesmo> inukotsu, ok do dpkg-query -l |grep xserver
<inukotsu> okay, lemie try that
<noiesmo> inukotsu, you should get a list of whats installed related to xserver
<inukotsu> gimmie a sec
<noiesmo> inukotsu, ok
<Lord_Athur> hi
<inukotsu> command not found
<inukotsu> for the record, i am running pclinuxos. the ubunto cd hasnt gotten here yet :(
<noiesmo> inukotsu, ok lets try this sudo -i
<inukotsu> okay
<noiesmo> inukotsu, that will put you in root shell
<abattoir> lol
<noiesmo> inukotsu, now try dokg-query -l |grep xserver
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech that error is nothing to do with my problem i just looked it up and iots something to do with x server looking for a wacom device aka a pen and tablet
<Hawkwind> inukotsu: You realize PCLinuxOS has their own support channel on Efnet ??
<inukotsu> it just made a new line
<inukotsu> its dead
<Hawkwind> inukotsu: PcLinuxOS also has a traditional root account, as they are based on Mandriva
<Hawkwind> inukotsu: No it's not
<abattoir> and they dont have dpkg
<inukotsu> eh?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: They don't ?  They use apt-get
<noiesmo> is inukotsu not running ubuntu or kubuntu
<Hawkwind> noiesmo: No he's not, he stated that
<noiesmo> Hawkwind, dam missed that bit
<Hawkwind> <-(  inukotsu  )->   for the record, i am running pclinuxos. the ubunto cd hasnt gotten here yet :(
<Hawkwind> noiesmo: Heh
<inukotsu> damd, i would kill for a command prompt....
<abattoir> Hawkwind: ugh, sorry my mistake... i thought they used rpm...
<Hawkwind> inukotsu: su -
<abattoir> Hawkwind: apt-get rpm ?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Nope.  Texstar used apt-get over urpmi
<ironfroggy> any idea how to enable borderless printing on a capable printer?
<Hawkwind> I'm sure they have apt4rpm as well
<inukotsu> hold on, i'll try it
<abattoir> Hawkwind: but isnt dpkg the tool for debs?
<inukotsu> it made another new line
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yeah.  So they probably don't have dpkg :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hehe
<Hawkwind> inukotsu: You really should consider getting help in the appropriate places
<inukotsu> yeah
<inukotsu> thanks for trying though
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I wasn't thinking clearly, obviously
<inukotsu> cya
* Hawkwind Goes back to work like he should be doing
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i though i had got something wrong
* abattoir does that too
<intelikey> console fonts are hosed on higher tty's    anyone know a fix ?
<ironfroggy> i would like to allow one box to share its apt archive with my other machines, so they dont have to download the same thing over and over. but one is a laptop, so i wont be able to access the archive folder at all when im away and apt will break. is there a way around this?
<ubuntu_> What would cause kubuntu to not load up properly i'm stuck at the kubuntu loading screen where that progress bar is
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you arent speaking about the livecd right? what is the last message displayed?
<ubuntu_> no this is wolfmanz by the way lol
<ubuntu_> i'm in a live cd riht now becasue the system wouldnt boot
<abattoir> heh, so you are on the livecd :)
<ubuntu_> uh huh lol
<abattoir> i wont help you, because you didnt listen to me :-\
<ubuntu_> would editiing the xorg config file casue that issue with the boot?
<abattoir> :P
<abattoir> ubuntu_: of course, that is one of the main reasons :P
<abattoir> ubuntu_: what exactly did you do?
<intelikey> only if you consider xorg as part of the 'boot' process. i don't.
<abattoir> ubuntu_: what was the last message?
<ubuntu_> i commented out the lines for the wacom device that was giving me the error
<abattoir> ubuntu_: well, if you did that properly, then i dont think that'd cause it...
<ubuntu_> i saved that then hit ctrl alt backspace and it just sat there
<unix_infidel> when using qtparted, do you guys recommend I do it from a live cd?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: and you shutdown improperly?
<ubuntu_> i closed the apps down and hit ctrl alt backspace
<abattoir> ubuntu_: and then... you restarted... you just hit the power button?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ did you remove the lines   inputdevice wacom   and the later mentions of the input device  or just the one section ???
<ubuntu_> no i hit ctrl alt backspace and it sat there for a few minutes at that loading screen aftera  few minutes went by then i powered down the machine and the kubuntu kicked in and it shut the machine off
<ubuntu_> no i commented them out with #
<abattoir> unix_infidel: it would be the better option
<intelikey> my console fonts are hosed on higher tty's     anyone know a fix ?
<intelikey>   <--- that should be something like _________   it's part of an ascII box
<ubuntu_> actullay  i think your on to something i think i just did the firwst section i dont think i made it to the last section of the file
<JRH3K5> Question:  is there any utility for Linux that will create a folder based on the artist ID3 tag, and move the files by that artist into that folder?
<rr72> i am in need of assistance
<rr72> kdm keeps terminating
<rr72> signal 11
<intelikey> xsane - GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy)
<ubuntu_> abattior is there a way to over ride the xorg config so i can load the machine up and make the changes ?
<ubuntu_> abattoir is there a way to over ride the xorg config so i can load the machine up and make the changes ?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you can restore the original xorg.conf w/ 'sudo dexconf'
<abattoir> ubuntu_: if that is actually the issue
<abattoir> ubuntu_: however if a hard reset did something... could be a prob w/ your filesystem
<abattoir> since you have a habit of not answering my questions :P
<JRH3K5> I'm trying to change root's password
<abattoir> I cant exactly say :)
<JRH3K5> sudo passwd root does not work
<nixbox> is there a package for installing flash support in firefox?
<ubuntu_> no i think its that file but how can i get to a command promp before that kubuntu load screen comes up?
<intelikey> sudo passwd root does work if sudo works
<intelikey> sudo echo blah
<JRH3K5> Sudo works
<JRH3K5> It just doesn't change the password
<intelikey> if it says blah then sudo works, if not sudo is not working for you.
<JRH3K5> It echo'ed blah
<intelikey> the sudo passwd root does work.
<JRH3K5> And, I repeat, sudo passwd root does not change the password
<JRH3K5> Because when I sudo with the new password, I'm told that my password is incorrect
<noiesmo> JRH3K5, ok try sudo -i then you should be root then do passwd root
<bastiq> Hmm... i think my xorg.conf got messed up. That's strange is that i didn't touch it.
<noiesmo> JRH3K5, the sudo password is yours not rootds
<intelikey> JRH3K5 hahah  that's not what sudo passwd root sets.   lol
<JRH3K5> :/
<noiesmo> JRH3K5, if you want to change the sudo password then change yours
<JRH3K5> I was misinformed!
<bastiq> It added a lot of this everywhere and my resolution is really wierd... like if it's widescreen. modeline  "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
<ubuntu_> abattoir how do i get to a command promp before the loading screen for kubuntu?
<JRH3K5> :(
<intelikey> what sudo passwd root does set is the root passwd.  not the user passwd.
<abattoir> ubuntu_: i'm again asking you... what is the last message you see before it freezes...
<noiesmo> ubuntu, when you boot go into recovery mode or ctl+alt+f1
<intelikey> passwd      sets the user password
<ubuntu_> no message it freezes at the progress bar
<abattoir> ubuntu_: because if the root filesystem cant be mounted, you cant get a shell from the system
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you mean the bootsplash right? so before even a single entry comes there, it freezes?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: then could be an initrd issue
<abattoir> ubuntu_: another questio you evaded, :P, did you do a hard reset after the Ctrl+Alt+BS lockup?
<bastiq> It also believes i have another monitor
<intelikey> JRH3K5 seeing that you don't fully grasp sudo and the root/user accounts   do this so the *buntu zeolots wont hassel you.      sudo passwd -l root
<ubuntu_> abattoir it goes through the laod up stuff where you see all the OK for everything after that it sits there i dont even make it into the user login
<bastiq> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<abattoir> ubuntu_: ugh, what is the last message you see in the 'load up stuff w/ all the OKs' ?
<ubuntu_> abattoir no i was about to do a hard reset and i took my finger off the button when i seen the kubuntu was doing its normal shut down
<intelikey> JRH3K5 then use    passwd     to set your own password, which is what you were trying to do.
<abattoir> ubuntu_: ok, what is the last error msg?
<abattoir> sorry, last message
<ubuntu_> i didnt see any error message
<JRH3K5> ...no, I wasn't trying to reset my own password.
<abattoir> ubuntu_: yes, i corrected myself, said the last entry in the long list of loading stuff....
<abattoir> ubuntu_: :'(
<ubuntu_> no id ea lol
<ubuntu_> i seen a bunch of OK's lol
<abattoir> ubuntu_: the last thing which is OK/not OK, will give us a clue as to what is happening
<bastiq> Can i remove section "monitor" and hope it will autodetect it if i reboot?
<ubuntu_> ok i will reboot and see what the last ok is i'm pretty sure though its that file i only edited half of what i was supposed to
<noiesmo> bastiq, no i wouldnt do that you need to reconfigure
<bastiq> how?
<noiesmo> bastiq, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smithsr93> how do I make websites with windows media player work, like nickjr.com work with Kubuntu?
<secleinteer> smithsr93: if it's wmv, i don't know if you can
<noiesmo> smithsr93, mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<secleinteer> damn does that really work?
<LeeJunFan> smithsr93: you need to install the restricted codecs
<LeeJunFan> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixbox> secleinteer,  yup
<smithsr93> I have installed the win32codecs
<secleinteer> once you install mozilla-mplayer, will it automagically work? or is there some configging you have to do after that?
<bastiq> Didn't get any better... :/
<smithsr93> Where can I find the other codece listed like, libxine-extracodecs?
<secleinteer> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<secleinteer> btw if firefox plugins don't work for you, copy the files to /home/[user] /.mozilla/plugins from wherever you have firefox install
<noiesmo> smithsr93, add universe and multiverse to your sources.list ant then sudo apt-get update then you caan get w32codecs and libxine-extras
<secleinteer> installed*
<smithsr93> just did that, and go =t" Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate"
<smithsr93> Sorry for the newbieness, but how do I add the universe and multiverse in Kubuntu?
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<noiesmo> smithsr93, ^^^^^^^^^
<smithsr93> !easysource??
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource?? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bastiq> that reconfig didn't change anything i xorg.config
<abattoir> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<smithsr93> Thank you I will try your advice.
<wolfmanz> abattoir ok i'm back in and ya it was the config file thatw as the issue
<abattoir> wolfmanz: xorg.conf?
<wolfmanz> thanks to whoever mentioned the ctrl alt f1
<wolfmanz> ya
<abattoir> wolfmanz: and for the xmms thing, make sure the url you load from is /media/hda1 rather than media:/hda1
<abattoir> for example, that is
<wolfmanz> the xmms thing is a really strange thing
<abattoir> wolfmanz: afaik, xmms doesnt handle kioslaves like media:/ so konqueror might pass that url to xmms... and hence the problem
<wolfmanz> ya but why does it work depending on how konqueror is loaded?
<bastiq> this is fucked up. soon i'll just delete half my xorg.config
<wolfmanz> bastiq dont do that lol
<bastiq> Why? It has 2 graphic cards and 2 monitors
<bastiq> but i only have 1 of each
<abattoir> wolfmanz: maybe clicking on the desktop loads something like home:/user, while loading from the cli loads a default profile which has /home/user
<bastiq> and reconfigure says i wont change anything because of some x server thing
<DrBair> kpdf on my laptop is dead. It opens, but can't open any files. Any ideas
<abattoir> DrBair: did you try loading from the cli? any unusual errors?
<abattoir> DrBair: the file open dialog doesnt come up?
<DrBair> abattoir: yes, unknown mimetype application/x-kdeuser3
<DrBair> open dialog does come up... but no files appear in it
<abattoir> DrBair: no files whatsoever? or only pdf files dont show up ?
<DrBair> abattoir: nothing
<DrBair> abattoir: and pdf files do not have the acrobat icon...
<abattoir> DrBair: weird... you tried changing Kpdf's default file associations?
<||Trayer||> Does K3B support Multi-session disks?
<DrBair> abattoir: yes, still no go
<abattoir> DrBair: hmmm... what happens when you rt.click on a file and open w/ kpdf ?
<DrBair> abattoir: same deal
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: of course !
<abattoir> DrBair: maybe changing the default file associations did something :P...
<||Trayer||> Huzzah ^^;!  Also, does anyone have an opinion on the program Inkscape and if it's safe?
<abattoir> DrBair: ok, ok, i guess it happened even before that
<abattoir> DrBair: you have any other PDF app installed? Adobe Reader, kghostview?
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: afaik, it's the best SVG solution for linux...
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: It's GTK... not safe... :P
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: hehe, was kidding :)
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: oO; Lol.  I was contemplating re-installing my comp with UBUNTU, but, I don't think I could live without Kopete :O
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: While i'd strongly suggest staying w/ KDE(i'm zealous :P), i'd also tell you that you can run kopete from gnome
<nixbox> ||Trayer||,  whats so special about kopete? :P
<DrBair> abattoir: Adobe... which works find and I think started this mess
<abattoir> DrBair: that'd be my guess too :)
<||Trayer||>  nixbox: I like the look and feel of it 1000x more than GAIM, And it's multi protocols over aMSN
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: I'm just curiousk, so if i may ask, what do you find lacking in KDE/Kubuntu compared to Ubuntu?
<abattoir> *curious
<wolfmanz> ok round 2 of editing the xorg file lets see if this boots up lol brb
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: this is not to start a flame war and is purely of academic interest :)
<nixbox> ||Trayer||,  do you really multiple instant messaging services?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: hehe, anyway now you know what to do :)
<ubuntu_> Bah :(
<nixbox> s/ /use
<farous_> abattoir: one word here it does not crash to much
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: KDE Crashed a few times on me already, and In my previous ventures gnome has only hardlocked on me once.  Also gnome is 'simpler' I find.
<abattoir> farous_: hmmm KDE crashes or specific apps crash?
<||Trayer||>  nixbox: Not really, 99.9% of my contacts (2 are yahoo) are msn.  But it's nice to always have the oppurtunity to add more.  And I just like the 'feel' of the program
<farous_> most application in kde crash too often
<farous_> yet kde is much better integrated
<nixbox> ||Trayer||,  so you are more in love with the feel of the program, hehe
<||Trayer||>  nixbox: Awwww yeah ; )
<abattoir> farous_, ||Trayer|| hmm, you guys using Dapper w/ 3.5.2 i assume...
<DrBair> abattoir: got it... pdf files had 4 mimetypes associated with them
<DrBair> abattoir: deleted the weird ones and everyone was happy :-)
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: I'm usuing whichever one comes with the CD downlaod
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: As of, 2 days ag
<abattoir> DrBair: i guess Adobe Reader added them :P
<||Trayer||> *ago
<farous_> abattoir: i started using kde when i started linux some 9 years ago
<abattoir> ||Trayer||, farous_ : ok, thanks for your opinion. :)
<abattoir> farous_: oh
<||Trayer||> Is firefox worth getting over konqueror?
<farous_> abattoir: :)
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: hmmm depends on what your requirements are
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Non really, just wondering in general if it is worth the download.
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: for me konqueror seems faster than firefox(maybe due to the qtk-qt engine), but i used to use firefox for the extensions...
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Doesn't Konq support firefox extensions...?
<wolfmanz> abattoir ok everything is back to normal for a few minutes atleast
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: you could definitely give both a try and stick w/ what you like...
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: nope
<abattoir> wolfmanz: hehe, till you go messing around again :P
<||Trayer||> Does Videolan (VLC) support .wmv?
<OOD> no it doesnt
<OOD> you need win32 codecs to play wmv files
<||Trayer||> hmm, wine : )?
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: win32codecs...
<abattoir> OOD: doesnt vlc come w/ inbuilt support for wmv?
<wolfmanz> abattior i have to go messing around this OS needs to be refined more i still dont know why my login screen is at 1600 x 1200 i tried that vga=791 deal and that didnt do anything
<OOD> no, just download the win32 codecs from here: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<abattoir> wolfmanz: login screen or the bootup screen?
<OOD> get the windows essentials download, and copy all the files to where it says in the readme
<farous_> OOD: w32codecs is in one of the extra repos
<farous_> !easysource
<OOD> then kaffeine will be able to play wmv files
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<OOD> is it?
<farous_> look at ubotu link
<OOD> then that'll be easier
<wolfmanz> abattoir the bootup one the first one you see where it wants you to log in before it loads all the KDE stuff up
<abattoir> hmm, does the VLC page also detect my distro or is the presence of "Download for Ubuntu" a fluke?
<abattoir> i guess its the former
<||Trayer||> Has anyone run the game "Nexiuz" on KDE before,? (It is linux native)
<OOD> heh, i'm always taking the long way around everything :D
<||Trayer||> (And free, and open source)
<OOD> yea i have
<||Trayer||> Is it any good?
<OOD> it
<abattoir> wolfmanz: ok, you did mean the login screen... afaik, it uses the same Resolution that X does(because it is X)...
<OOD> it's a lot of fun, almost as good as unreall 2004
<abattoir> wolfmanz: so whatever res. you get in KDE, you should get it there
<||Trayer||> Ah, well, you see I have that to ; ).
<||Trayer||> Hmm, I need to find my UT CDs and remember how to install them = \
<farous_> OOD: :) it is the way i used to take for some time too then i was spoiled
<wolfmanz> abattoir my desk top res is 1024 by 768 and the res on that login is like i said 1600 by 1200
<abattoir> wolfmanz: hmmm, are you sure? i dont think it'd be possible...
<OOD> ||Trayer||: Unreal Tournament 2004 has a linux installer
<abattoir> wolfmanz: even if that is the case, i am not aware of a place where you can change it
<abattoir> wolfmanz: wait a sec
<wolfmanz> abattoir yup i'm sure my monitor even does the res switch thing when it comes off the screen and loads up the desktop
<wolfmanz> abattoir i think the default install res for kubuntu was 1600 by 1200
<bastiq> Yea! Haxxor bastiq!
<OOD> farous: i prefer to do everything by myself, don't like all the automatix and easy ubuntu stuff :P
<Agios> your xorg virtual size is different from the monitor physical resolution.
<Agios> check xorg.conf to verify
<farous_> OOD: never used them myself
<bastiq> i restored the xorg by taking the one that the live-cd creates
<farous_> i ment having a package for wincodec and spe or wrappers for python progs
<||Trayer||>  OOD: I'm quite the noob though, it takes ALOT of time for me to figure out ; ).  I think I got it now after my fourth time, DONT CD into the CD (Heh, pun intended), do a "sudo sh /media/hdb/linux-installer.sh" and then rightclick the CD icon on the desktop to eject.  Also update video drivers before running and run UT2004 in sudo,
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i cant seem to find any options in KDM for changing the res... you could try asking at #kde
<||Trayer||> Oh, On that! Unless I run UT2004 in sudo it gets an error
<Jame1> Greetings.  I've a new Kubuntu Dapper installation that is having issues with proprietary formats.  I've followed through the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki, but I've still got several issues.
<Jame1> First off, if I try to play an mp3 file in amarok, the program simply skips past each song in order, as if it's 0 length.
<wolfmanz> abattoir i dont think its a KDE issues its the xserver thing
<OOD> farous: yeah i know, but it's definitely more convinient to just grab it from the repository :)
<Jame1> Has anyone seen this?  (It's not on th eDapperKnownPrograms link in the topic)
<||Trayer||> Oh, Out of question... where should I usually install a game/app to?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: hmmm, i havent heard of such a problem, i have no clue sorry...
<farous_> :)
<||Trayer||> I spent an hour trying to figure it out, to like, a folder in home?
<abattoir> Jame1: have you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<Jame1> Sound itself works for system sounds and such, but that's it.
<Jame1> abattoir: I believe so.  I'll double check.
<Jame1> Yep, it's already installed.
<Jessehk> When choosing a gtk theme to use with gnome apps in the control center, where does it get the themes from? Some vital ones (for me) are missing from the available list.
<wolfmanz> abattoir i will get to the bottom of it it will just take some time and a few more system crashes lol
<abattoir> wolfmanz: heh
<abattoir> Jame1: and the xine-engine is selected in amarok right?
<||Trayer||>  Where should I install the standard game/app? /home/games?
<OOD> ||Trayer||: it's up to you, but i remember one person having trouble running it aftter installing sudo
<OOD> installing with sudo*
<Jame1> abattoir: Yep.
<||Trayer||>  OOD: So, you SHOULDNT install stuff with sudo? So, Non sudo and in a home/game folder? Would that fix my needing to run the exe in sudo?
<abattoir> Jame1: try removing the amarok settings file ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc Note: you'd obviously lose your settings :P
<abattoir> Jame1: or you could back it up
<Jame1> There's been no settings so far except building a collection from scanning a directory.  Nothing I can't redo.
<OOD> ||Trayer||: i'm not certain if actually installing with sudo would cause a problem, but someone had a problem with it, and if you're installing to the home directory i see no point in using sudo to install it
<||Trayer||>  OOD: Alright, from now on I'll install games to home directory without sudo to try to reduce errors. thanks
<||Trayer||> Im gunna go play some nexuiz, just finished downloading : )
<abattoir> Jame1: the collections are stored in a different place afaik... so close amarok, delete the settings file, restart it
<Jame1> OK, now amarok is freezing. :-
<OOD> ||Trayer|| np :)
<Jame1> Nope, still doing the same thing.
<Jame1> Let me see if I can try a wav file...
<abattoir> Jame1: ok, close amarok, delete ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/xine-config, and delete the amarokrc file again... open up amarok
<Jame1> Yep, Wav files work.
<||Trayer||> Nexuiz wont let me turn up the graphics quality in game, it just closes when I click apply.  Is there a settings file to do this manually, does anyone know?
<Jame1> abattoir: No change.
<abattoir> Jame1: that's weird... wait a sec
<kalinda> Greetings everyone
<Jame1> I actually have to leave in a few min. :-(
<||Trayer||> I cant change my resolution, that's my only problem
<abattoir> Jame1: well, i cant think of anything else, removing those two files generally works...
<Jame1> I'm guessing that this is probably caused by the same thing that is preventing audio from working in Kaffeine.  I can play video files, but I get no audio with them.
<abattoir> Jame1: have you tried upgrading to the latest version of amarok?
<Jame1> I just did an Adept upgrade an hour ago.
<Jame1> So it's at whatever is most current in Dapper.
<abattoir> Jame1: and you have amarok 1.4.1?
<abattoir> Jame1: kubuntu.org has the latest packages
<Jame1> ... 1.3.9.
<Jame1> wtf?
<marcus> hi room
<Jame1> Kubuntu has a newer version available than what's in the package archive?
<OOD> yes there's a newer version
<rus1> hi
<Jame1> Well yargh.
<Jame1> I'll have to try that later.  I have to go pick someone up at the train station.
<abattoir> Jame1: kubuntu.org repository is an 'external' repository... 1.3.9 was the latest when dapper was frozen for release..
<OOD> Jame1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<abattoir> Jame1: and its been about 2 months since that
<Jame1> abattoir: I see.  I'd expect what's packaged to work, though.
<Jame1> As I said, I suspect it's the same cause as Kaffeine having issues with sound.
<abattoir> Jame1: well, generally those 2 files cause issues... they dont seem to work for you... for some reason
<abattoir> Jame1: maybe its libxine
<abattoir> as that's the only thing common b/w the 2 that i can think of
<Jame1> Hum.
<Jame1> I shall futz with it later.  Thanks for the help.
* Jame1 waves and departs.
<abattoir> Jame1: np, bye
<marcus> anybody offer a link to a wu-ftpd howto by chance?
<mushroom> does anyone know how to disable suspend in dapper?
<rus1> Does anyone know how to suspend in dapper?
<kalinda> I'd love to know that, meself
<rus1> I can do it through the laptop & power thing in system settings
<rus1> But only if I close my laptop lid
<rus1> And I want to be able to do it "on command"
<mushroom> im trying to track down a hardlock
<mushroom> and it looks like kubuntu got the very, very short end of the config tools stick
<mushroom> id like to know how to turn the sucker suspend off
<mushroom> its kinda sad, its like the ubuntu devs dont really care at all about kde
<rus1> What is "sucker suspend"?
<mushroom> I suppose I should have went with either suspend or sucker, you're right it makes little sense to have both.
<ryan_naruto> my ubuntu doesnt recognize my usb stick when i plug it in... at first it did but when i ejected it and plugged it back in it cant detect it anymore what should i do...
<jmichaelx> what i hate, i plugging in a usb stick, having auto-mount, but when you click to 'safely unmount' it, it tells you that you need to be root to do that. kind of silly to me.
<jmichaelx> is*
<mushroom> hrm, mine doesnt do that
<mushroom> but then again thats on my ubuntu/kubuntu desktop, which performs much better
<jmichaelx> i don't know why mine3 does then
<mushroom> i think its best to install ubuntu and upgrade
<mushroom> my just kubuntu desktop does all kinds of wierd stuff
<mushroom> also
<mushroom> rus1: the app kpower save can do what you want
<mushroom> you can get it from the repos
<mushroom> i just found it
<jmichaelx> i have kubuntu on 2 PCs and a laptop, and i love it, but it has its annoying moments
<rus1> mushroom, thanks, I'll check that out.
<mushroom> i love it also, i just think its best to install ubuntu first
<rus1> Still, I shouldn't really have to install an additional app just to use a feature that's clearly already there, I don't think.
<jmichaelx> you may be right, i have heard others say that before
<mushroom> ubuntu was not made at all with kubuntu in mind
<jmichaelx> i just installed the new mepis on an older P# box that i have last night.... seems really nice
<torvic> hola
<jmichaelx> P3*
<torvic> como andan
<mushroom> if you go the the kubuntu wiki, most of the steps involve ubuntu(gnome) tools, which is fine with me, they just are not in ubuntu
<torvic> probando k ubuntu!!!
<ryan_naruto> any idea on how i would fix my usb problem. or do i need to restart my ubuntu system
<jmichaelx> i just hate gnome
<mushroom> last ubuntu=kubuntu
<mushroom> im not a big fan but i will use gtk tools if need be
<torvic> thanks...
<torvic> not is necesary reboot the computer...
<mushroom> ryan_naruto: its prolly best to reboot, sometimes that happens, im sure you can fix it without a reboot i just dont know how
<torvic> kill the X
<mushroom> i dont think killing x would take care of that...
<jmichaelx> i would really like to get fluxbox going on one of my k/ubuntu machines, but have not been daring enough to experiment. i AM going to install fluxbox on my mepis box this week , though
<torvic> I need play mp3 in kubuntu, but i don't know....
<torvic> join #sincelejo
<torvic> join /sincelejo
<torvic> bye...
<rus1> are you trying to /join
<rus1> ?
<torvic> yes
<torvic> i like create a channel...
<torvic> I from Colombia, South America
<rus1> ok
<torvic> I' dont speak english, I'm speak spanish
<abattoir> !mp3 > torvic
<abattoir> !es > torvic
<JRH3K5> Say I have a group, users, for my roommates' accounts.  They will be limited to SFTP and have use of a public_html directory.
<JRH3K5> If I make permissions wrx-rx--- and chown root:[my usergroup]  on all directories in /, this will block them from being able to trawl around my hard drive in an FTP client, yes?
<JRH3K5> While allowing me to read and execute files within the directories in /, yes?
<Leafw> bug in metacity: when calling toFront() form java, windows get activated but do not make it to the front. Any known solution ?
<Leafw> #ubuntu boils with questions but noone answers ...
<JRH3K5> I have the chroot patch installed, but this is in case they want to be able to go to [my ip] /~[username] 
* LeeJunFan really wishes ATI would get their crap together and get suspend to ram working with fglrx.
<||Trayer||> how do you make it emote = \, And I agree. Nexuiz is running slower than poop on my ati card
<JRH3K5> /me
* JRH3K5 /me /me
* JRH3K5 does /me
* JRH3K5 fee fi fo fum
<rr72> /me
<JRH3K5> Pfft.
<rr72> i need help with kdm i get a signal 11 error
<JRH3K5> Way to trail behind, rr72. :P
<JRH3K5> signal 11?
<rr72> i was away on vacation and i came back and kdm wasnt working
<JRH3K5> Hmm
<JRH3K5> Isn't there a bot in here?
<rr72> kdm terminates
<JRH3K5> !kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JRH3K5> !signal 11
<ubotu> I know nothing about signal 11 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* JRH3K5 smacks ubotu
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, can't work my Adept. Sometimes, it doesn't open after loading, sometimes it tells me another instance is running.
<rr72> some people say 11 is memory or segmentation fault
<bobbyyu> I tried to use dpkg, but it tells me that it needs superuser privelege
<Kr4t05> bobbyyu: use "sudo" before it.
<Kr4t05> bobbyyu: when in doubt, just use "sudo" :)
<bobbyyu> I did that, but to no avail
<bobbyyu> Should I login as root?
<rr72> bobbyyu~ try to login as root, it doesnt let u
<rr72> anyone else having signal 11 error on kdm or is it just my package i apt-get install?
<bobbyyu> It doesn't. Oh damn
<rr72> is kdm a bad package?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: has it always done this?
<bobbyyu> Any ideas?
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ no i went on vacation and i came back and kdm was giving me signal 11
<aeon17x> How do I set adept to only check for updates weekly?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: perhaps some config file is hosed. 'dpkg -P --force-depends kdm' will remove kdm AND config files. Then apt-get install kdm and see if that helps maybe?
<rr72> is that equal to --purge?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: yes
<rr72> i tried purge already
<rr72> nothing
<rr72> and i did fsck and a few other things
<LeeJunFan> rr72: does it do it at kdm startup or after you enter login/pw?
<rr72> i see nvidia screen and it goes black and a flashing underscore
<rr72> so i check logs and see quit from signal 11
<LeeJunFan> rr72: perhaps the problem is actually with X? you checked X logs?
<rr72> xorg u mean :P but i was away and why would it happen if noone had access to it
<Dodger> i don't know what it is but everytime i boot to windows (yeah yeah i know) i have to actually turn the computer *off* in order to get my wireless card back up in kubuntu
<Dodger> something windows does with it seems to not be quite kosher
<LeeJunFan> rr72: doesn't make sense - perhaps disable DPMS? http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2004/02/msg00139.html
<LeeJunFan> I've figured out a way (using windows) to disable any computer :p ...
<LeeJunFan> install it.
<Dodger> heh
<Dodger> i actually hate booting back into it... feels so
<Dodger> clunky
<LeeJunFan> Dodger: I wonder if it's simply disabling the card. ie. on mine to enable disable the wireless card I have to hit Fn-F11
<LeeJunFan> Dodger: perhaps when your wireless utility in windows shuts down it puts the card in disabled mode ?
<Dodger> i'm not running a laptop though
<LeeJunFan> Dodger: oh, beats me then. hehe
<Moyhija> Hey, can anybody help me on problem with keyboard layout. I am finnish so my keyboard includes the a with dots over it and o with dots over it. They all work fine in everything else in my Kubuntu except in Konversation where pressing them gives:  or .
<Moyhija> I've tried changing the keyboard layout in the Konversation settings but nothing seems to work
<rr72> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX               could tha be my problem? its in the Xorg log
<Dodger> by the way, should i be wary of upgrading my kernel to 2.6.15-26 (-k7 SMP)? are there any known issues?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: that could certainly be it, doesn't explain why it can't load glx after returning from vaca, but ... I guess I'd try installing the nvidia stuff again perhaps.
<rr72> thats a pack or by hand? i don't remember how i did it
<bodhie> to use google earth i need the qt libraries? i cant install, i open the bin and say Verifying... and close inmediatly
<LeeJunFan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rr72> just tell me
<rr72> i hate gay bots
<LeeJunFan> rr72: I've got ATI myslf so I can't really help you with that.
<LeeJunFan> rr72: if you've got the standard kubuntu kernel then you should be able do install packages. if you've upgraded your kernel perhaps you need to make sure your restricted-modules for that kernel version are installed.
<rr72> how do i see which one is installed, i always forget how to search installed packs
<LeeJunFan> rr72: dpkg -l | grep restricted
<rr72> just reinstall those packs then?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: if it's got ii in front of it - it's installed, if rc then it's removed.
<rr72> all are removed
<LeeJunFan> rr72: perhaps just re-installing the linux-restricted-modules-[version]  will work.
<rr72> i don't have cds and its ascking me for cds i think i manually installed nvidia
<rr72> unless i did use the cd i don't know wha i did, im really tired
<LeeJunFan> rr72: what does 'uname -r' say which kernel version you have?
<rr72> i think i used synopse actually
<rr72> 2.6.12-9-386
<rr72> but i don't have access to kde so i can't use it
<LeeJunFan> rr72: if you comment the line from /etc/apt/sources.list that has the cdrom source it will use only the repositories, you should be able to install what you want w/o cd's then.
<rr72> i havent had problems like this in a while
<rr72> i guess i need one to make sure i know what i am doing
<LeeJunFan> rr72: lsmod | grep nvidia -- should say if you have nvidia modules loaded at least.
<rr72> its there
<rr72> don't know what that means
<rr72> nope still nothing
<LeeJunFan> well could still be something corrupt with the driver. hard to say exactly.
<LeeJunFan> rr72: anything interesting if you run dmesg?
<rr72> [4312416.207000]  agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<rr72> [4312416.207000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<rr72> bunch of those
<rr72> [4294721.856000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.                mean anything?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: hrm, nothing useful. No tainted just means it's not a fully open source module.
<LeeJunFan> not GPL
<rr72> ty for all this help BTW
<LeeJunFan> rr72: no prob, but I'm afraid I'm running out of ideas. I haven't worked with nvidia stuff in years, but that would be my first try - to re-install those drivers.
<rr72> i  thought i did reinstall
<rr72> since they where rc
<LeeJunFan> rr72: you apt-get installed them after that?
<rr72> yeah but they were already installed
<LeeJunFan> so if you dpkg -l | grep restricted you see ii now?
<rr72> yeah
<rr72> but i rememebr dl the driver from nvidia site one time
<flaccid__> i have a question. how do i turn off power saving on the ethernet nic ?
<LeeJunFan> okay, but the kernel still has the messed up ones loaded perhaps. I'm not sure which ones to rmmod so rebooting now may help to get it to reload the newly installed modules.
<rr72> hm LeeJunFan now it asks me to log into tty1 and the nvidia screen didnt flash
<rr72> no screens found
<rr72> i think my xorg is messed up now
<LeeJunFan> rr72: it's still something to do with that driver/module. damn.
<rr72> and this i think is why i didnt do it this way
<rr72> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<LeeJunFan> rr72: maybe reconfiguring xorg, but then it's probably not going to try to load the nvidia driver w/o changing the driver name in xorg.conf.
<rr72> Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<rr72> lol
<rr72> EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<rr72> so yeah i think it does have to do with module
<Lord_Athur> I use kubuntu + edubuntu-desktop, but some sub-menus of the edubuntu programs are in English in the kde menu,How do I make an specification about it in order to show that the language of the menu application is the wrong one?
<rr72> could a restart/power outage done this?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: possibly, but rare.
<LeeJunFan> rr72: unless you are running reiserfs, then it's not so unlikely.
<rr72> ext3
<LeeJunFan> rr72: I guess I'd follow the docs from start to finish on nvidia install and make sure everything is good.
<LeeJunFan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<LeeJunFan> I don't know what else to suggest.
<flaccid__> yeah so anyone can help with me disabling power management on my nic?
<rr72> how do i get my bookmarsk from firefox? i have a link i want
<rr72> flaccid__~ google ur model number with disabling power?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: they should be in your home dir in .firefox or .mozilla dir.
<rr72> is there a boot screen for ur nic? some have em and u can change stuff
<schmakk> i have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed and i dont really need gnome anymore.. is there some (easy) way to remove gnome and whatever stuff associated?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: .mozilla/firefox/default...
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: remove libgnome perhaps. all the gnome apps should rely on that and get removed as well.
<schmakk> LeeJunFan: im not completely sure about how this works, but will that break GTK stuff as well?
<schmakk> or am i talking about the same thing
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: no, gnome depends on gtk, but gtk apps like gimp don't necessarily rely on gnome.
<schmakk> spiffy
<schmakk> ill see what i get
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: yeah, just pay attention to what else it says it's going to remove.
<schmakk> that was my plan =)
<schmakk> man, now i wish synaptic had a way of showing the describtion of packages within the "this will also get removed" box
<schmakk> also.. is there a way to make every oss app get wrapped by arts by default?
<schmakk> something along making a dummy /dev/dsp device that reroutes to arts or alsa...
<farous> schmakk: did you tray alsa-oss
<farous> never tried it through a device wrapper though
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ want to help me tomorrow? its midnight and im going to bed
<schmakk> i messed a little with it, but i never got it working well.. i havnt got a lot of desktop linux experience though, and i dont really understand the linux sound system yet
<mdkaneda0> having a slight issue i need help with. I'm dualbooting WinXP and Kubuntu, i had to reinstall windows XP, and i lost my grub bootloader. searched around for a way to reinstall grub to the mbr, but i cant seem to get a restore disc working. any tips on how to use restore disc so i can install grub??
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LeeJunFan> rr72: yeah, if I'm around. Don't know what else I can do though.
<rr72> i know just who to ask too but he is never on
<MilhousePunkRock> What are the disadvantages of using APM over ACPI?
<flaccid> is there a param i can put in /etc/network/interfaces to disable power management on an interface ie. my eth0
<schmakk> LeeJunFan: if you dont mind me asking, should i worry about removing hal-device-manager, hwdb-client, bonobo (various packages) and update-notifier?
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: no, those would be okay.
<schmakk> nice, then this seems to work.. for any left over stuff, is it possible in some way to view packages that has no dependants installed on the system?
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: there is, but I don't remember the package that does that.
<schmakk> LeeJunFan: oki, thanks for your help =)
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: perhaps if you ask in #ubuntu someone there will know. I want to say it's dpkgaudit or some such thing.
<schmakk> ill try that
<Hobbsee> flaccid: no idea, if there is, it should be in man interfaces
<flaccid> thanks
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: it's not apt-cache rdepends foo, is it - that does it over all the packages, not just the installed ones
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I was just wondering that myself. I remember whoever told me gave me 2 package names to use.
<LeeJunFan> deborphan
<Hobbsee> ah...i sthat it...
* Hobbsee uses apt-cache -h and figures it from there, usually
<Hobbsee> hi bimberi_
<bimberi_> hey Hobbsee
* LeeJunFan generally just wonders where all my hd space went :p
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: i just put it under "it's development, something else has fubar'd"
<MilhousePunkRock> I cant seem to get ACPI working properly on my Laptop, is it recommendable to step back to APM?
* LeeJunFan runs deborphan for the first time and sees warty stuff in my dapper install. hehe
<schmakk> LeeJunFan: so deporphan does what i asked about?
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: yes
<schmakk> awesome, thanks
<LeeJunFan> schmakk: gtkorphan is a gtk interface to deborphan to make it simpler too.
<schmakk> LeeJunFan: ill take a look at it, once this old box finishes removing gnome packages
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: libarts-akode1 -- how old is that? :) That was pre-breezy I think.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: where's that?
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: on my system still.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: did you ever have debian on there?  p.u.c couldnt fin dit
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: no, that was an old lib I think Riddell built for testing a kde release.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: ahh...right...that would make sense
* Hobbsee reformats far too often for that.
<LeeJunFan> I bet I still have remnants in my $HOME from redhat V2 or some such thing from 1995 or 6.
<marcus> hi how do i tell klibido to start grabbing binaries from usenet?
<marcus> i figured out how to subscribe and update the newsgroups but not how to grab the binaries
<schmakk> how does kdm against gdm? for some reason, gdm seems to be a tad more flexible
<schmakk> or put another way, does gdm do anything kdm cant?
<MilhousePunkRock> I can't get ACPI to work properly, when I resume from Suspend to RAM neither mouse nor keyboard work...
<bobbyyu> Hey, my Adept is still showing problems. When it finishes installing packages, it doesn't install, saying "commit will break packages or something"
<MilhousePunkRock> I found some fix for that for FreeBSD, does someone know something similar that will work in Kubuntu (Dapper 6.06 Kernel 2.6.15.26)
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know something like this ( --> http://www.iosn.net/Members/kaeru/articles/freebsd/x40 --> Suspend and Resume --> "Hint" for the mouse") for Kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> I would like to create a menu similar to that "system menu" on the kicker. How can I do that?
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: I have a problem like that with my touchpad (somtimes) if I suspend and resume again it comes back.
<MilhousePunkRock> Are you using APM or ACPI?
<LeeJunFan> acpi
<Hobbsee> whatever kpowersave uses :P
<MilhousePunkRock> It seems to be a common problem... But all I found was either "ACPI does not work. Period." or "ACPI is working"
<MilhousePunkRock> I would have loved to find something like: Mouse and Keyboard did not work after resuming. I did this and that to fix it.
<MilhousePunkRock> AFAIK KPowersave uses ACPI
<MilhousePunkRock> I've been told this is an X problem... But #xorg is far less lively than #kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> I can restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<MilhousePunkRock> but those seem to be the only keys that work
<MilhousePunkRock> and it's no use, I want to go on where I stopped when I suspend... Otherwise I might as well power down and reboot
<MilhousePunkRock> What about the little menu I want to create? Anyone got any ideas?
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, kmenuedit
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, it will add to K menu also
<MilhousePunkRock> Negative noiesmo, I don't want to edit the K-Menu, I want to add an additional menu to the "taksbar". Like the "system menu" (which might be called differently in English)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: afaik, the trick is to add your custom menu to kmenu
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: then rt. click on the panel -> Add application... -> Add this menu
<abattoir> Then remove it from kmenu
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: tbh, i havent tried this... so tell me if it works :P
<abattoir> especially the third part
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, as abattoir has said above thats what I would do to
<vinboy> i use KDE, how do I change Evince's background color?
<MilhousePunkRock> Sounds promising!
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, as i said in theory it does, tell me if it works :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Similar to how I create shortcuts on the bar...
<MilhousePunkRock> I make a desktop shortcut and move it to the bar, as I did not find an option to change the icon for a "direct bar shortcut"
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i cant try it myself as i have a 'custom'(you guys would call it weird ;) setup... i dont want to mess w/ it :)
<abattoir> bleh, wth, i tried... it works
* abattoir googles for evince
<abattoir> vinboy: maybe someone at #ubuntu would know
<intelikey> a "Cannot open /dev/fb0." error.   any clue why ?
<abattoir> vinboy: else you can use konqueror :P ... which is that... and more. :P
<Dodger> does anyone else here have the problem of kubuntu not keeping the network settings configured in the control panel?
<vinboy> i was referred to here from #ubuntu
<vinboy> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Hamm, abattoir, I did that, but it doesn't seem to save it
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Not mounted properly?
<Dodger> i've set eth0 to not enable on startup several times, but it keeps coming back up on reboot
<MilhousePunkRock> Not hamm, hmm that is, abattoir
<abattoir> vinboy: hehe, its a GNOME app, so i guess it defines its own bg stuff (unless it inherits from gtk-qt engine)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you mean after you log out... or after you delete the Kmenu entry?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, the nick reminds you of Ham ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Immediately... So I have to relogin to activate it?
<abattoir> hmmm... too many hehe s
<MilhousePunkRock> Nah, it was more like the "thinking sound" in German
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: nothing like that... it doesnt even show up?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock fb  mounted ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Ham would be nice though...
<intelikey> what am i missing ?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol intelikey, I read fd and thought you referred to a floppy drive
<noiesmo> intelikey, you root or sudo to access floppy
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you see it in the kicker once you add it right... and then when does it disappear(doesnt get saved) ?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock FB  not FD  :)
<intelikey> noiesmo ^
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Negative... I did save though
<noiesmo> intelikey, yeah just seen
<MilhousePunkRock> and I opened Kmenuedit with sudo
<intelikey> let me repost.  a "Cannot open /dev/fb0." error.   any clue why ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, you mean in the Kmenu? ok, then might be worth a re-login
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, is this for all users or just the current on
<noiesmo> on one
<MilhousePunkRock> I only have one user here
<MilhousePunkRock> I'll restart X, BRB
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, ok dont sudo kmenedit just kmenuedit should do it
<abattoir> noiesmo: he'll be back ;)
<noiesmo> :)
<abattoir> i missed the sudo bit :(
<abattoir> else would have warned him earlier
<noiesmo> i've seen him here a few times
<abattoir> yeah, me too
<intelikey> yeah jan is here a lot the last few days
<abattoir> welcome back Jan :D
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, dont use sudo with kmenuedit
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you dont need to use sudo
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ...since you are only editing the menu for your own user
<moparisthebest> is there a way to low level format a harddrive from linux?
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, all your users kde settings are generallly in /your/homefolder/.kde
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird... It does not show up in the Kmenu, but it's listed in Kmenuedit
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, abattoir is that the kubuntu-desktop doing that
<abattoir> noiesmo: you mean kubuntu-default-settings?
<noiesmo> yes
<noiesmo> thats
<noiesmo> it
<abattoir> hmmm, dont think so...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you added it only now?
<abattoir> or was it from the previous session?
<noiesmo> dont they like rule the kmenu
<abattoir> noiesmo: could be though...
<MilhousePunkRock> I wanted to re-add it after I restarted X
<MilhousePunkRock> And now it created "Programme-2" and shows the first one
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: so you added it to the normal a/c before logging out?
<MilhousePunkRock> a/c?
<abattoir> account :)
<MilhousePunkRock> no
<MilhousePunkRock> that was done with sudo
<MilhousePunkRock> now I am doing it as user
<abattoir> aah, then it might come into effect only after a re-login
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, do it without sudo what happens
<MilhousePunkRock> Do I need a description or comment?
<noiesmo> abattoir, the sudo one i think will be any new users
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, no
<abattoir> noiesmo: might be or for root itself
<MilhousePunkRock> Right now it's just a submenu with a name...
<abattoir> i think the latter
<noiesmo> abattoir, should affect the skel folder i'd thought
<abattoir> noiesmo: skel?
<noiesmo> /etc/skel is like skeleton profile if you like
<abattoir> noiesmo: i'd except it to go to /root/.kde....
<abattoir> not sure...
<intelikey> plain sudo kmenuedit should only affect the executing user.   the only danger is that it might set root perms on a user config file.
<intelikey> sudo -i on the other hand would affect root unless something krazy is going on.
<MilhousePunkRock> Still negative
<noiesmo> I reakon he might need to remove  kubuntu-default-settings first
<abattoir> ok, let me try it out
<abattoir> it works fine for me
<MilhousePunkRock> weird
<abattoir> dont even need to log out
<MilhousePunkRock> What am I doing wrong?
<abattoir> ok, here's what i did...
<abattoir> opened kmenuedit Created a new submenu, added a couple of blank entries
<abattoir> and saved it, got an Updating System Configuration progress bar
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe it does not show up cause it's empty here?
<abattoir> opened Kmenu, and it was there
<intelikey> console user in the house ?
<MilhousePunkRock> I got that bar too though... Something must have happened, since it's listed in kmenuedit
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: maybe try putting some blank stuff in
<MilhousePunkRock> There you go, I did one Test entry and it's there...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: good :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx abattoir!
<MilhousePunkRock> To bad I cant just move things in there though
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: np :)
<abattoir> DnD doesnt work?
<MilhousePunkRock> Not from the bar itself... I created shortcuts for Fx and Konversation there already
<abattoir> oh, ok
<alex_> kubuntn no shurufa
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, all the shortcuts I copied and pasted from their original menus now have a -2
<abattoir> alex_: ???
<abattoir> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<aegeanlinux> !mar
<ubotu> I know nothing about mar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: -2?
<intelikey> any console users in the house ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Like "Konversation-2"
<aegeanlinux> !offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> war, politics unless it is gnu or bsd licence based, vista, microsoft spelt "ms, or M$ or some such version", religion,  the value of crazy,  the intentional removal of ones self from the planet, - Always on topic, the weather, GNOME and how kewl it is, and how evil rikai says java is :-)
<abattoir> >>Always on topic, the weather, GNOME and how kewl it is<<
<abattoir> hehe
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: maybe its trying to avoid duplication
<aegeanlinux> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<abattoir> wouldnt be hard to change it would it?
<abattoir> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Probably... Doesn't matter, I renamed them anyway... For my taste, name and description need to be the other way around
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, or not.. But that does not matter much...
<MilhousePunkRock> Now that's a neat kicker...
<MilhousePunkRock> Next step, giving the desktop a really geeky look...
<MilhousePunkRock> Transparency and stuff...
<MilhousePunkRock> Any suggestions? Should look cool but still be useable, especially on my system with 256 MB RAM and 16 MB Video RAM
<abattoir> hehe, shouldnt be hard :)
<abattoir> some superkaramba stuff?
<MilhousePunkRock> That would come after it, a nice "monitor" for the Laptop specific stuff, namely WLAN, battery and speed stepping
<MilhousePunkRock> Prior to any experiments with transparency I would need to know how to back up the current settings, so I can roll back easily
<abattoir> so then suggestions for what?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: for kicker related stuff?
<MilhousePunkRock> A theme with transparency, geeky but readable font...
<abattoir> by theme what do you mean? a windeco?
<MilhousePunkRock> For what Windows used to call "Desktop theme"
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you can make any windeco transparent
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: for eg. i use the default crystal which ships w/ Kubuntu
<abattoir> i've changed the colour from blue to black... so it has a more glassy effect
<MilhousePunkRock> I think I saw that somewhere in the settings, but is there an easy way to back up how it is now (by default), other than writing down all the settings=
<MilhousePunkRock> ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm, it wont be that back to revert... but i'm not sure.. maybe some kwin rc file
<abattoir> for the kicker i'm pretty much sure its ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<abattoir> *wont be that 'hard' to revert
<MilhousePunkRock> On the other hand, I can always boot live again and look up all the settings there...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i dont think its that hard to change your settings back
<abattoir> esp. stuff like windeco/kicker config
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, the kicker is transparent now
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I make the menu background transparent?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Kcontrol -> Appearance and Themes -> Style -> Effects -> Menu Effects -> Make Translucent
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice...
<_rince_> mrgn
<MilhousePunkRock> Seems like green is not a popular color in KDE...
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, how can I make the grey area inside the windows a little transparent?
<MilhousePunkRock> Crystal does not offer many options here...
<Ademan> am i nuts trying to get xubuntu running on a 300mhz 96mb ram computer?
<crimsun> Ademan: no
<MilhousePunkRock> How far did you get, Ademan?
<MilhousePunkRock> Should be good enough for xubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> I am looking for a window decoration similar to Crystal, that let's me adjust the transparency
<Ademan> well, i had to redo my xorg.conf and i was able to startx, but after that it really didn't do anything, the bottom panel came in, that's it... then it froze (this is from the livecd)
<MilhousePunkRock> That could be due to 96 MB being not enough to run it live...
<Ademan> sounds reasonable
<Ademan> so then how should i go about installing?
<Ademan> should i get the oem installer?
<Ademan> install minus gnome
<Ademan> and then install xfce?
<MilhousePunkRock> Xubuntu comes with xfce by default AFAIK, thus the X
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: which grey area? What sort of options are you looking at?
<MilhousePunkRock> For example here in Konversation, the top menu and the channel tabs on the bottom
<abattoir> Ademan: oem installer ?
<MilhousePunkRock> The alternate CD might be a good choice, Ademan, if ther is one for Xu
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i dont know what theme you are running... but do you want to make the entire window translucent?
<MilhousePunkRock> The theme I now have is Crystal
<MilhousePunkRock> But that does not give many option on translucency...
<MilhousePunkRock> If possible, I would like to have the "white text area" (e.g here in Konversation) to remain white, but have everthing around a little see-through
<Ademan> MilhousePunkRock: i've been downloading the alternate install for regular ubuntu... i didnt even bother checking xubuntu for one, but maybe i should
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe I should browse KDElook.org a little, abattoir...
<kraut> moin
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GentooWithKDE34.png is an eg. of a translucent window
<Ademan> i've always wondered, gnome apps are very partialed to gtk, do kde apps have a "native" API? is it Qt?
<abattoir> Ademan: yes primarily qt, but there are special qt-based KDE-specific classes
<Ademan> i've always thought Qt was very commercially oriented... isnt that kinda anti-open source?
<abattoir> Ademan: nope, they have a dual-licensing policy
<abattoir> they->Trolltech, the company which makes Qt
<Ademan> well right, they've got that free for non commercial right? but Qt itself is closed source isnt it?
<wolfmanz> ok what else can i break hmmmm
<wolfmanz> abattoir dont you sleep?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: lol
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: What about this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/39822-1.jpg
<crimsun> Ademan: it's open-source.
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yup, he has the entire window(active/inactive) set to be translucent
<abattoir> or even she :)
<wolfmanz> wasnt there some sticking issues to QT at one time?
<crimsun> wolfmanz: yes, that was prior to the relicensing (-> dual)
<MilhousePunkRock> I guess what I am looking for is not possible...
<crimsun> wolfmanz: basically it wasn't included in Debian until that was resolved.
<abattoir> wolfmanz: one of the reasons GNOME was born
<wolfmanz> i'm waitting for windows to go open source :D
<wolfmanz> do any of you guys ever see a day where some linux distro will unseat windows from the desktop ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a kdelook IRC channel?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you mean rid windows of its majority market share?
<wolfmanz> abattoir yes
<abattoir> wolfmanz: that's Malone Bug 1
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: not afaik
<MilhousePunkRock> Probably not, wolfmanz, since M$ is in bed with all the major PC makers
<abattoir> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: show me your desktop after you are done :P
<wolfmanz> abbattoir they may have the strangle hold on linux now but i think that will change in the future microsoft is slowly screwing it self with things like the DRM stuff its trying to get into vista and the like
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe I can tweak my apps to be the way I want them... Is there a color code for transparency?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i'm not getting tempted... crim*sun has already appeared in my nightmares :P, come to #kubuntu-offtopic , we'll have an extensive discussion there :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what do you mean? for windeco? choose the colour you want... and then adjust the translucency
<MilhousePunkRock> But Crystal only has "Transparency enabled"
<MilhousePunkRock> no means to adjust the value, like I could do it for the kicker
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Kcontrol -> Appearance... -> Colours -> choose window active/inactive title colours
<MilhousePunkRock> I found that, but it does not have transparency there, abattoir...
<MilhousePunkRock> It's digital... 1 or 0, on or off...
<abattoir> set the colour there, transperancy where you saw earlier
<abattoir> 1-on 0 off
<MilhousePunkRock> It would be "window background"... but there is no transparency, unless there is a color code for it, which I doubt
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder why there is no option, it does work fine for the menus...
<MilhousePunkRock> Crystal does only concern the window title, does it?
<viviersf> how do you change the color of the kmenu side image ?
<schmakk> if i want to make sure i have everything that a base kubuntu install has, which of the meta packages do i have to install?
<abattoir> schmakk: kubuntu-desktop
<schmakk> nothing else? none of the other ubuntu-* packages at all?
<schmakk> oh well, i though it was divided into at least two packages
<schmakk> im gonna try here too.. i did dpkg-reconfigure debconf and set frontend to kde, it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18758
<hardw1re> morning
<schmakk> mornin
<flow> morning
<hardw1re> i need some advice, what do i need to a) get a hp usb scanner working, and b) what scanning software is there for ubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> This might be helpful abattoir: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xorg_X11_and_Transparency
* MilhousePunkRock will restart X, cross your fingers it will still load...
<abattoir> hardw1re: might be recognised in kcontrol... kooka is the Scan+OCR tool
<hardw1re> well on boot up i do see a "HP printing and scanning services" or something like that is setup/loaded
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I determine which version on X I have?
<hardw1re> hmm i click select scanner devices in the kooka menu but nothing happens
<schmakk> check the package you have installed
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg'
<abattoir> hardw1re: did you set it up in Kcontrol/systemsettings?
<hardw1re> no idea
<hardw1re> probably not yet
<hardw1re> wheres Kcontrol?
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, it's X 7.00 but composite does not work on my machine... Probably too much to ask for on 16 MB Video RAM
<hardw1re> it doesnt list scanners under the peripherals section in Kcontrol
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: sorry, didnt look at the link, but you put enabled it in xorg.conf?
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, but it crashes on start
<Steven_> do any of you use bittorrent-gui?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: X crashes or KDE does ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Only the composite manager
<MilhousePunkRock> Tells me it shut down twice in one minute and will be disabled...
<MilhousePunkRock> And now what I added to the xorg.conf is gone again
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: aah, in KDE ?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, then make sure you put that stuff down in xorg.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> I put it in again...
<MilhousePunkRock> Restarting X now?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: wait...
<hardw1re> what do i need to do to get the kernel src?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm, you put the stuff in the gentoo wiki?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes... says it should work for various distros...
<MilhousePunkRock> This step is very simple (and holds true for any linux distro).
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i put something different... dont know if it matters though
<MilhousePunkRock> what was it for you?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i put the same stuff which comes in the KDE Error message on startup
<abattoir> well, only trivial difference...
<abattoir> i have 'Enable' instead of 'true'
<necorage> holap
<MilhousePunkRock> Unlikely that that makes a difference, isnt it?
<hardw1re> do i need to re-configure usb if im using USB hubs to connect everything to the usb ports of the computer?
<Healot> nay... hardw1re
<hardw1re> cause my usb devices seem to fail to work
<Healot> what kind of usb device?
<hardw1re> ex: [  947.192190]  usb 4-3.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13 [  947.234385]  usb 4-3.4: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<hardw1re> well the logitech quickcam messenger, and im sure it cant seem to find the HP usb scanner
<Healot> are you sure?
<hardw1re> yeah, infact i cant even see a scanner setup peripheral in Kcontrol
<MilhousePunkRock> Two options, abattoir: Either I dont have the composite manager installed or my card is not supported... :-(
<Healot> lsusb output, hardw1re?
<hardw1re> is there a paste bin to paste into ?
<richard> salut
<richard> a parle franais ici ?
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like I might be lucky, abattoir, seems xcompmgr was not installed
<richard> thanks
<hardw1re> Healot: is there a paste bin i can use?
<Healot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hardw1re> ty
<hardw1re> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18760
<hardw1re> konquest is so addictive
<Healot> dutch
<hardw1re> who?
<Healot> lsusb -vv >> hehe
<Healot> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 03f0:2405 Hewlett-Packard >> btw, this is printer maybe?
<hardw1re> scanner
<hardw1re> printer is on parralell port
<hardw1re> and works fine
<hardw1re> i just cant find where to setup the scanner though
<Healot> hohoho
<Healot> you need (in)sane(ity)
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Now it's working... Awfully slow but working...
<MilhousePunkRock> I wish there was a perfectly tailored driver for my video chip
<MilhousePunkRock> Although I guess there is not much to expect from 16 MB Video RAM
<helpplz> ark gives me an error :( could not start sub process?
<MilhousePunkRock> Abbatoir... Looks like I am done...
<hardw1re> weird, looks like one of the hubs aint working... hmm maybe i acciedently unplugged it the other day :|
<wolfmanz> IS it safe to a full upgrade using adept?
<Healot> hardw1re: to work with scanners, you need (in)sane(ity) and its frontend :-
<Teejay_wp> hi I am editing a file using nano on the xterminal and I am wondering the command to save the changes in the file
<Teejay_wp> sorry konsole
<Healot> Ctrl+X
<Teejay_wp> ty
<Healot> when asked to saved, press Y
<hardw1re> why are quickcam
<hardw1re> 's such a pain in the ass to deal with
<Healot> they are proprietary wares
<hardw1re> ive almost got it working
<Healot> btw creative quickcam has linux driver
<hardw1re> well i have the driver for mine
<hardw1re> and stuff
<hardw1re> qc-usb-messenger-1.3
<hardw1re> its just i have to use my brain to get it to work and thats just wrong lol
<hardw1re> do i need to restart now that i've installed sane ?
<Healot> no need to restart
<hardw1re> hmm i think i shall though
<Healot> just run the frontend or sane from terminal X
<MilhousePunkRock> Did abattoir pass out in the meantime?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to tell my video card to use some of the system memory?
<Healot> thank god HP scanners are supported out the box by sane
<Healot> i think that linux kernel does that automagically
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: heh, was away... working?
* abattoir reads up
<MilhousePunkRock> Indeed, abattoir... Both MacOS and Vista can go home now...
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: lol
<MilhousePunkRock> If it only was faster, it's so slow it's almost unuseable... But it looks goddamn pretty...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it might be slow if you have shadows/full window trasparency on
<MilhousePunkRock> I could get rid of the shadows...
<crazy_penguin> please someone tell me how can i make konsole transparent. i tried the transparent scheme but nothing happens
<MilhousePunkRock> LOL crazy_penguin...
<crazy_penguin> same problem?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: on my old system, P3 w/ 128MB ram(4mb integrated card), translucent windec works pretty fast
* MilhousePunkRock is an expert for transparency now
<abattoir> crazy_penguin: transparent konsole doesnt work?
* crazy_penguin is bowing before MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> I'll turn off the shadows now
<crazy_penguin> abattoir: no
<crazy_penguin> i want to use it with irssi
<abattoir> crazy_penguin: it is pseudo-transparency only though
<MilhousePunkRock> crazy_penguin: Look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<abattoir> crazy_penguin: Settings -> Schema -> Transparent konsole right?
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> abattoir: yes
<crazy_penguin> MilhousePunkRock: thx
<MilhousePunkRock> You need to install and enable the Composite Manager
<abattoir> crazy_penguin: and that doesnt show your wallpaper ?
<crazy_penguin> no
<MilhousePunkRock> After that, do what abattoir said, and it should work
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> i will try
* MilhousePunkRock just turned his desktop into geek heaven...
<crazy_penguin> thx a lot :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what he wants is something different
<abattoir> crazy_penguin: wait a sec...
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes and no, abattoir... I tried the transparent console, wouldn't work without composite
<abattoir> crazy_penguin: ok, nvm, if you h/w supports it there's nothing wrong in having a fully transparent konsole :)
<hardw1re> anyone know where i can get software for a nokia 6280 ?
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> thx again for the help
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: transparent konsole thing is pseudo-transparency, it just grabs the wallpaper in the region and sets it as the bg
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: anyways, show me a screenshot :)
<Healot> hardw1re: nokia.com :)
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I take one with Kubuntu? Preferably in png or jpeg already...
<abattoir> hardw1re: that's series 40...
<abattoir> hardw1re: so any J2ME software should work
<MilhousePunkRock> I need to remind that IT friend of mine to start developing his "one click screenshot to imageshack" app he once thought about...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ksnapshot
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: doesnt it come up w/ PrntScrn ?
<buz> abattoir: not for me
<buz> but im sure one could set it like that somehow
<abattoir> buz: ugh... who are 'you'? :S
<abattoir> and what doesnt work? :)
<buz> ksnapshot with printscreen
<abattoir> buz: aah, ok... i thought you were someone who had /nick ed
<abattoir> buz: you can set it though
<abattoir> buz: in kcontrol
<buz> oh what module?
<abattoir> buz: on a laptop by any chance?
<buz> yes
<buz> never tried it on my desktop though
<abattoir> buz: Regional & Accesibility->Keyboard shortcuts
<buz> i should have guessed
<abattoir> buz: command shortcuts
<buz> yeah
<buz> found it
<buz> woah thats really a neat idea ;)
<buz> works like a charm even on the notebook
<abattoir> buz: should work out of the box in edgy, there is a team working on it :)
<hardw1re> hmm xsane is trying to use my logitech camera as the scanner instead of the actual scanner...
<buz> should be much more than an entry in a keymap no?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto1xa5.png
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: nice :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I feel like I am drunk when I look at that shot (translucent) on my own machine with the same stuff in the back...
<abattoir> hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> And yes, it does come up by default with Prnt-Scrn...
<MilhousePunkRock> Didn't know that, never used it before
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm, you seem to be on a laptop... too
<MilhousePunkRock> That's another thing Winblows could learn... Taking screenshots there is a PITA
<MilhousePunkRock> Indeed I am, my (2nd) big love, IBM ThinkPad T23
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: maybe because people there have nothing to show off :P
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: most people rarely even change the default wallpaper
<abattoir> or if they change anything, its only that
<MilhousePunkRock> That always used to be the first thing I did...
<MilhousePunkRock> I changed the KDE splash screen, in the system settings... Will that effect the log-in screen too or do I have to change that seperately somewhere else?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: get soome superkaramba stuff in :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: no, the login screen is different
<abattoir> those are KDM/GDM themes
<abattoir> kde-look.org is a treasure trove filled w/ all those stuff
* MilhousePunkRock get's a piece of tart first...
<hardw1re> >_<
<hardw1re> i hate this scanner
<abattoir> hardw1re: you installed it through Kcontrol/system settings?
<hardw1re> i cant even see a scanner tab in the system settings
<hardw1re> its there as a usb device, i've installed sane/xsane hplip etc etc etc and nothing
<abattoir> hardw1re: i could have sworn that i saw a scanner settings option somewhere
<abattoir> hardw1re: kooka doesnt recognise it at startup?
<hardw1re> hardware - Keyboard | Mouse | Joystick | Printers | Laptop & Power | Digital Cameras | Display | Storage Media
<hardw1re> nope, instead its seeing my webcam and setting that up as teh scanner
<hardw1re> hmmm i must of missed something in the quickcam driver compilation, the webcam doesnt seem to be working properly (yet)
<hardw1re> hmmm how do i actually set the su password? cause the quickcam config needs the SU password
<aegeanlinux> hardw1re: sudo passwd
<aegeanlinux> or sudo su
<aegeanlinux> then passwd ;)
<hardw1re> yeah i did
<hardw1re> i rememberd :P
<hardw1re> nah this is still failing
<aegeanlinux> kk ;)
<hardw1re> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* aegeanlinux coughs
<chemaja> aegeanlinux: yo
<aegeanlinux> hey chemaja
<hardw1re> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18765
<aegeanlinux> hardw1re:
<aegeanlinux>         mknod device: c 81 device:
<aegeanlinux>         chmod a+rw device:
<aegeanlinux> tried that?
<hardw1re> mknod device: c 81 device:
<hardw1re> mknod: invalid minor device number `device:'
* aegeanlinux thinks it will be a ling night "Runs and grabs a coffee'
<MilhousePunkRock> What Laptop are you using, abattoir? I am yet to meet someone who got suspend and resume working properly
<hardw1re> ling night?
<hardw1re> its 11.44 am :P
<aegeanlinux> long
<aegeanlinux> its 8:44 pm
<aegeanlinux> actually
<hardw1re> i know i got this camera working before on the hoary version of ubuntu
<hardw1re> but i just cant remember what i did back then to get it working lol
<hardw1re> AGGHH how do i exit out of a flippin' manual...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: An Acer Aspire 5000.... and suspend/resume work perfectly :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Now I hate you, abattoir
<abattoir> hardw1re: 'q' ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe
<hardw1re> bah
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you do antything to get it done or was it straight out of the box?
<hardw1re> hmm i think i may have to reconfigure my kernel for ohci/uhci support
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i never really had the need for it... so i just tried it the other day, and guess what, it worked... :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i used to use Mandriva before this... the battery wasnt detected and suspending worked, but not resume...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Breezy was similar... but dapper, everything worked out of the box :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'm sure there are docs... what model again? T?
<MilhousePunkRock> T23
<MilhousePunkRock> Are you using APM or ACPI?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i guess you are unlucky... it is 'untested' here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadT23-2647
<abattoir> so you dont know conclusively whether it works or not, or what you have to do
<abattoir> ACPI
* hardw1re dies
<MilhousePunkRock> I can give you precise symptoms...
<MilhousePunkRock> Turning off the screen work, will turn back on
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/Linux/  might help
<MilhousePunkRock> Suspending to RAM works, but on resuming, mouse and keyboard are dead (though I can restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)
<abattoir> i know its a different model, but these things might be the same across productlines sometimes
<MilhousePunkRock> Hibernating won't work until I set up that special partition
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, the X60 is brand new...
<MilhousePunkRock> I googled like a madman, did not find anthing for a comparable system yet
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: wouldnt hurt to try :P
<abattoir> its only adding something to grub... even if your system does not boot, you can remove the entry from grub and then boot
<abattoir> not that it'd happen :P ^^^^
<MilhousePunkRock> I think it's an X related problem...
<tommy2k4> i made my / too small and now it wont login, so if i format /home and make / bigger from windows will it work fine
<MilhousePunkRock> But I could try...
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh and you were right about the console, it's pseudo-transparent...
<MilhousePunkRock> I only see the desktop behind it, not the other windows
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I exactly add those boot parameters?
* hardw1re bangs head on the table
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: What exactly do I have to add to the menu.lst?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: add it in the same line as your kernel entry
<abattoir> you should see stuff like 'quiet' or 'splash'
<MilhousePunkRock> So it would be /hda4 in my case?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: wasnt that what the guide said?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: that's your swap?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, at least that's flagged Linux swap in fdisk -l
<omeow> How do I downgrade zsnes to 1.41? version 1.42 keeps segfaulting.
<MilhousePunkRock> hda5 it is
<MilhousePunkRock> Why do I have hda1, hda2 and hda5 anyway?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what do you mean? didnt you partition that?
<MilhousePunkRock> Let's see if that helps...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, or it might be that IBM recovery stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> I let it do that automagically on the installation, but why is it 5 and not 3?
* hardw1re kills webcams and scanners
<MilhousePunkRock> Nope, none of that was ever on it when I got the Laptop (used)
<abattoir> might be because its logical
<MilhousePunkRock> Thank the dishonest seller for driving me towards Linux anyway...
<abattoir> hardw1re: :'( , it still doesnt work?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, what did he lie to you about?
<hardw1re> o
<hardw1re> no*
<hardw1re> when i run xawtv i just get a blue screen
<MilhousePunkRock> Since he installed a pirated copy of WinXP Pro... :-/
<hardw1re> and when i run xsane (it uses the webcam instead of the scanner) and it just says failed to load device when i hit scan
<MilhousePunkRock> I added it, will reboot now to see if it makes any difference...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, hehe
<abattoir> hardw1re: what model again?
<hardw1re> for which the webcam or the scanner?
<abattoir> hardw1re: scanner
<hardw1re> HP scanjet 4070
<hardw1re> i've even added it intot the libsane rules
<abattoir> hardw1re: for the webcam, you tried the stuff in !webcam ?
<abattoir> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abattoir> hardw1re: 'sane-find-scanner' detects it?
<abattoir> hardw1re: you do have hplip installed right?
<abattoir> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<hardw1re> found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [hewlett packard] , product=0x2405 [hp scanjet] , chip=RTS8822L-01H) at libusb:004:006
<hardw1re>   # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
<hardw1re>   # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
<hardw1re> yeah i do have hplip installed
<abattoir> hardw1re: and what does scanimage -L say?
<hardw1re> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname Logitech QuickCam USB virtual device
<MilhousePunkRock> Did not help, abattoir, but thx anyway...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm, ok, might work with edgy :)
<hardw1re> whats good for listening to mp3 streams with? ones that understand the .pls extension
<MilhousePunkRock> Since the guy with that x60 was using the 686 kernel, what is the advantage of that? Right now I am running 386, but a Pentium 3 Mobile is a 686 CPU, isnt it?
<MilhousePunkRock> hardw1re: vlc probably...
<abattoir> hardw1re: am not sure if amarok handles .pls, but am sure xmms does
<abattoir> hardw1re: actually amarok does too, i've heard shoutcast stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to find out what BIOS I have from the OS?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes, i guess it is optimised for Pentium-class processors, but am not sure if it'd make much of a difference
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm i think there is... but i dont know exactly
<hardw1re> >_< hmm playing and getting no sound
<abattoir> hardw1re: amarok? you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<abattoir> hardw1re: what about xmms?
<hardw1re> hmmm
<hardw1re> it is playing
<hardw1re> but not very loudly
<hardw1re> stupid 5.1 sound cards
<hardw1re> lol
<abattoir> sound blaster?
<hardw1re> audigy 2 zs
<abattoir> aah, ok
<abattoir> creative is probably the only company that i can think of that has managed to deliver quality stuff and prevent serious competition from entering its segment
<abattoir> in the tech industry, that is
<hardw1re> yeah they are ace
<abattoir> and the sound card market, to be precise
<hardw1re> they work nicely on windows :P
<abattoir> their HQ is nice :)
<Chris7mas> hi all
<MilhousePunkRock> Any other Ideas on the ACPI, abattoir?
<MilhousePunkRock> hi Chris7mas
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: only resume doesnt work right? stuff like battery monitor,  lid switch, etc. work?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's more of an X problem, I am sure...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i wonder why you say ACPI then...
<netbrain> is it possible to use nautilus as xfce's filemanager?
<abattoir> netbrain: i think it is, but you'd be answered better at #xubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Battery Monitor (KPowersave) works fine, switching energy profiles work, turning off the screen works...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: then i dont think its an ACPI issue.... why do you say that? read it somewhere?
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I am expressing myself a little blurry, admittedly...
<netbrain> abattoir: thank you
<MilhousePunkRock> I call it ACPI problem, since ACPI is power management, and not resuming is related to power management from my point of view
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'm not very sure, but http://acpi.sf.net might help you
<hardw1re> that got it working, i set amarok to manually use the alsa mixer
<MilhousePunkRock> Been there already... Found nothing helpful so far, but I will look again
<hardw1re> so it was amarok not streaming to the mixing device
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i just suggested that because i thought it might be useful... if you have already seen it i am not very sure it'll be useful though
<hardw1re> ok then, now that i got some music to listen too time to get this bast*rd scanner working
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: btw, do you actually *use* suspend/restore or is it a feature that you just want to have for the occasional use?
<MilhousePunkRock> I found something for FreeBSD on a ThinkPad, there the mouse needed to be restarted too
<Tommy2k4> i need to delete swap and /home so i can make / bigger, any way to do that without a livecd
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: I use that quite regularly, when I leave the laptop, I close the lid and it suspends... At least that's how I wish it was...
<abattoir> hardw1re: hehe... but seriously, i'd expect the scanner to work out of the box w/ hplip and kooka, the scanner in my hp all in one did
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm... ok
<hardw1re> yeah well apparently the 4070 isnt so straight forward for linux
<abattoir> hardw1re: i wonder what's so different compared to the other models
<MilhousePunkRock> In the #xorg channel noone ever responds, I have been there to ask for help as well...
<hardw1re> oh well i think i broke the usb drivers lol
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: would you try and compile the latest version of suspend2 and take all the trouble if it meant resume worked?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'm not sure, but maybe you could try that.... wait a sec
<vikapi> alguien habla espaol
<hardw1re> lsusb stops responding, usb devices in the info center stops responding too lol
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MilhousePunkRock> Someone even suggested compiling a new kernel...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes...
<abattoir> !info suspend2
<ubotu> Package suspend2 does not exist in dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> Once I have the system set-up completely, I am probably going to that anyway... A tailor made OS... Isn't that what everybody wants?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: http://www.suspend2.net/ is the page, but if you google, you might find a version for ubuntu
<abattoir> not sure if it'll fix the issue though
<abattoir> remember, Google is your best friend online :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, the first sentence on that page (I did google that the moment you mentioned the package) says it's hibernation
<MilhousePunkRock> Did I not say I am looking for Suspend to RAM?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm, i'm not sure how that'd work
<abattoir> afaik, an image of your current system(including ram state i guess) is stored in your harddisk
<abattoir> this is reloaded when you boot up
<MilhousePunkRock> That's suspend to disc though
<MilhousePunkRock> I got mixed up on the names too... Standby, Sleep, Suspend...
<MilhousePunkRock> I am sure I would get hibernation to work without suspend2
<abattoir> oh, so you want *sleep* to work?
<MilhousePunkRock> but I don't have the special partition I need for it, at least not yet
<abattoir> all this while i thought it was hibernation....
<MilhousePunkRock> The exact term is "Suspend to RAM"
<abattoir> i thought Suspend/Resume was that
<abattoir> hmm, that makes sense :)
<abattoir> ok, tbh i havent tried that in my laptop :P
<MilhousePunkRock> I thought I was looking for standby first, since that was the name in Windows
<abattoir> hmmm, heh, i have no clue about that, never found that useful :P
<abattoir> ok, anyways, i need to go now... catch you later... bye
<hardw1re> I HATE HP!!!
<hardw1re> lol
<hardw1re> they make a great scanner, that doesnt work out the box on linux
<abattoir> hardw1re: chill dude :P
<hardw1re> and i just cant find any info on it on google
<abattoir> hardw1re: i'd still suggest looking at getting the usb fixed and try messing around w/ hplib... it should work
<hardw1re> i also hate my logitech quickcam messenger webcam, cause thats not as straight forward to get working
<abattoir> have to go.. hardw1re, MilhousePunkRock, bye :)
<hardw1re> ok
<hardw1re> seee ya
<MilhousePunkRock> CU abattoir
<hardw1re> i'mma rebootle me thinks
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx for your patience!
<Jack1> hiya
<danny50010> hi
<danny50010> whats up?
<Jack1> does anyone know how kmail gets that way configured that it tells me when new mail has arrived?
<danny50010> nope
<danny50010> and I think I'm the only one here
<danny50010> you want to here the craziest thing ever?
<KDEfanboy> what's that
<danny50010> I just picked up a chick from Astralia!
<danny50010> on the net
<danny50010> msn
<scheuri> Jack1: it should be possible either giving a tone or a pop up
<KDEfanboy> Jack1: ya, using kontify
<danny50010> yeh use that
<scheuri> Jack1: but I am on a german KMail, so I cant really navigate you through the menu
<scheuri> danny50010: are you okay?
<danny50010> yeh why?
<KDEfanboy> wow danny well don't be stingy.. share your secrets
<danny50010> ok
<danny50010> I went to a hot groups room for romance
<scheuri> oh...my...
<danny50010> and I found so chick from aussie
<danny50010> got her email
<danny50010> then emailed her a sexy story that I amde up
<scheuri> PLEASE go to ubuntu-offtopic for this
<scheuri> or kubuntu-offtopic
<danny50010> now I talk to here on msn
<danny50010> she sends me pics!
<danny50010> hold on she's back
<jazon> anyone in here have access to NetLibrary through their university library?
<jazon> if you do, i need a favor ... :P
<Jack1> scheuri say it in german
<Tommy2k4> k im in livecd and i got qtparted open and i deleted /home and swap
<scheuri> Jack1: hold on
<Tommy2k4> but resize on /dev/hda2 ( / ) is disabled
<danny50010> I'm back
<KDEfanboy> i occasionally get random hard locks on my kubuntu system.. aside from looking through /var/log.. any other place i can check to try to determine wtf is going on?
<aleksi> any fin here ?
<scheuri> Jack1: oh my...cant find it myself just now...gimme another minute...so sorry
<Jack1> scheuri we can speak in german dont worry
<v3ctor> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<scheuri> Jack1: if we do so...please change to channel #ubuntu-de or #kubuntu-de
<hardw1re> hmm HPLIP seems to only cover multifunction printers that have built in scanners
<mihal> ccc
<ergin> selam
<ergin> trk yokmu ??
<scheuri> !tk
<ubotu> I know nothing about tk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> why would resize on dev/hda2 (/) be disabled in qtparted when booted to livecd
<nacer> hi salut
<Tommy2k4> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3365/resizems0.png why is resize disabled
<dj_baggio> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6692.0;topicseen
<dj_baggio> any ideas? :)
<hardw1re> !systemlog
<ubotu> I know nothing about systemlog - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hardw1re> !system log
<ubotu> I know nothing about system log - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hardw1re> where do i find the system log?
<v3ctor>  /var/log/messages
<dj_baggio> exactly;] 
<hardw1re> hmm everything seems good, i just cant seem to get an image from my webcam
<hardw1re> just junk
<hardw1re> i use to get this problem the 1st time i did this last year, and i solved it... but thaaaaaaaaat was a long time ago
<ubuntu_> my kubuntu crashed even from livecd :(
<Tommy2k4> http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9423/snapshot1hs2.png why wont it let me resize hda2
<hardw1re> no idea Tommy2k4
<bea> ehil...
<bea> ehm
<bea> sono nuova anzi nuovissima
<bea> non  che qulacuno ha un minuto?
<rlj> having some troubles reading some dvd movies. i have libdvdcss2 installed as described in the RestrictedFormats wiki page, and some dvds do indeed play (and i assume they must have css since they're commercial dvd movies) however some do not, especially some bearing the tag "copy protected" on the disc/cover. what does this term mean in context or is it just a buzzword some put on meaning nothing but the normal css?
<rlj> all discs i've tried have the same region code (2) so i don't think that's the issue
<rlj> using kaffeine under kubuntu 6.06
<hardw1re> what about mplayer?
<laDivina> hi!!
<rlj> hardw1re: haven't tried so far
<rlj> hardw1re: only kaffeine (which is using xine, right?) so far
<rlj> maybe i should download vlc and have a go
<laDivina> hardw1re i'm new...can you help me?
<laDivina> pygi????????
<pygi> laDivina: what's wrong?
<laDivina> hi pygi!!! pigy is the name of my best friend...incredible
<laDivina> ehm...pygi i never use linux til now
<laDivina> and i think i didn't configure the swap
<pygi> what do you mean by "didn't configure the swap"?
<pygi> you havent made a swap partition?
<Lynoure> rlj: just to help others with helping you: what happens when you play the ones you have problems with? Any error messages, anything at all?
<laDivina> yes i made the partition but
<laDivina> how can i do to be sure that the partition i made is using by the swap?
<pygi> swap is being used, don't worry about that :)
<laDivina> (first of all...thanks a lot for your time!)
<pygi> laDivina: don't thank me :P
<pygi> laDivina: you can be sure that swap works for you
<rlj> Lynoure: kaffeine complains about not being able to read the disc, suggesting the disc might not contain video data or i do not have sufficient privileges to perform the operation
<rlj> downloading vlc now anyway. will have a go with that one. after all, libdvdcss is developed by the vlc guys, isn't it?
<pygi> laDivina: have you configured your system? apt and stuff?
<laDivina> no...what does it means??
<laDivina> apt and stuff...?
<v3ctor> `swapon -s` will show you what swap devices are being used
<pygi> laDivina: apt is package manager
<pygi> anyway, please wait a sec :)
<laDivina> ah ok!! adept!!
<laDivina> ok pygi
<Jack1> hi how do i set up a root password to use with su -p?
<pygi> laDivina: do: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jack1> i have a sudo one but thats another cup of coffee
<hardw1re> sudo passwd
<Jack1> <hardw1re>right thx
<pygi> laDivina: put in your password, erase all content and paste stuff from this location:
<pygi> laDivina: you alive? :P
<laDivina> yeah yeah i'm alive..i guess
<pygi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18783
<laDivina> i wrote the kommand
<pygi> after that, use:
<pygi> "sudo apt-get update"
<pygi> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<pygi> laDivina: tell if there is anything you dont understand
<laDivina> i think that adept already upgrade the system
<pygi> laDivina: just please do all the steps I said :)
<laDivina> right
<laDivina> ok pygi i did it
<Tommy2k4> well i figured out how to resize the partition if anyone wants to know
<pygi> laDivina: all of the steps?
<laDivina> yes!
<pygi> laDivina: ok, lets get on with more configuration & setting up :)
<pygi> just run the commands I tell you and say when you're done
<pygi> wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz
<pygi> laDivina: done downloading?
<Tommy2k4> my comp couldnt of picked a worse time to crash >_<
<Tommy2k4> while i was repartitioning my hdd
<doppelganger_> yo aegean, are you here?
<slow-motion> hallo
<hardw1re> is there a way to tell something to make with a specific version of gcc?
<buz> does anybody know how to boot an ibook from a kubuntu ppc cd? shouldnt it be enough to hit C upon boot?
<ThunderStruck> hardw1re: i think apt-cache show package tells you that
<tommy2k4> i managed to resize my / partition :) but now it wont login :(
<tommy2k4> could not start kstartupconfig or something
<tommy2k4> so i think it either doesnt like my /home being empty or its not mounting it
<hardw1re> ThunderStruck: i mean when you do a make install or a make all, to tell it to compile with gcc 3.4 instead of gcc 4.0
<LeeJunFan> tommy2k4: that would certainly do it.
<ThunderStruck> hardw1re: i dont htink you do since it was compiled with a version already but if you can you would set the version you want to use and ./configure make sudo checkinstall
<Healot> hardw1re: install gcc 3.4, prefix the compile command with CC=gcc-3.4
<hardw1re> nah camera still wont work propler
<hardw1re> properly&
<hardw1re> *
<synie> hey, i'm startung out of my program some other processes. if i'll list the programm with the processes via ps -axf, then the processes r listed within the "main"-program (in tree style). is the ram load infront of the "main"-program the load of ALL processes, started out of this program, or is it only the load of the program itself ?
<Healot> my one cent, stick to Windows. hardw1re
<hardw1re> >_<
<hardw1re> windows is boring
<Healot> no, it is not... the coolest GUI-oriented OS ever :)
<LeeJunFan> heh, I was about to say ubuntu was having trouble again but apparently SBC is having an interconnect problem with level3.net
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Hello
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Hi
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: is there anyway to turn off comming and going announcements?
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: Hello
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: in irssi ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey RogueX
<MilhousePunkRock> Are you using Konversation, RogueX?
<flake> i'm running kubuntu, is it the same as dapper drake?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: In Konversation my window fills up with all the statements of users leaving and comming...
<LeeJunFan> flake: dapper is simply a release name for kubuntu/ubuntu - just like vista is for windows.
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<MilhousePunkRock> flake: Dapper Drake is the codename for the 6.06 'Untus
<eshed> but isnt kubuntu with KDE and ubuntu with GNOME?
<flake> will i have to re-install with every upgrade of drake
<slow-motion> yes
<eshed> umm anyone knows about SIS650 and ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> eshed: that's how they start out, but one can install the other as well.
<gnomefreak> eshed: yes
<slow-motion> kubuntu is kde and ubuntu gnome
<flake> drake is like suse or fedora then
<josh___> how do you kill x server
<MilhousePunkRock> RogueX: Settings --> Set up Konversation --> Chat window --> Behavoiur --> join/part/nick events
<LeeJunFan> flake: drake is just a version of ubuntu
<flake> will i have to reinstall everything if/when drake goes to next release
<LeeJunFan> 6.06 is dapper drake, 6.10 will be Edgy Eft
<josh___> telinit 3 doesn't work!!
<eshed> anyone? SiS 650 troubles D:
<LeeJunFan> flake: no, you can do upgrades
<MilhousePunkRock> The next will have another name
<MilhousePunkRock> ^^ flake
<flake> that's cool
<LeeJunFan> flake: or you can continue to run drake, security updates will be supported for the next 5 or so years I think.
<eshed> i can't install my video onboard SiS 650 card... can't even go above 60 refresh rate :-\
<josh___> yeah because you need the nvidia drivers
<josh___> acutally not nvidia
<josh___> just video drivers
<eshed> where can i get those?
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you find that RogueX?
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: YOU ROCK!    Thank you VERY MUCH
<flake> eshed - nvidia has linux drivers on their website
<josh___> i have to install ndidia drivers too...
<josh___> and i need to quit x server but nobody will tell me how
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx RogueX, but I am only a beginner...
<josh___> and telenit 3 doesn't do shit
<eshed> flake: i dont have nvidia, i have lame sis onboard
<flake> oh
<eshed> and i cant find the correct drivers
<RogueX> MilhousePunkRock: Then your a advance beginner!!
<flake> can you upgrade your mb
<eshed> my what? (newbe sometimes over here)
<flake> motherboard
<flake> or is it a laptop
<eshed> OH
<eshed> no, no laptop
<LeeJunFan> josh___: telinit3, should, or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<eshed> and i dont intend to upgrade, just want to use linux properly :D
<flake> oh
<LeeJunFan> sudo telinit 3 anyway
<flake> sis650 drivers?
<eshed> yes
<flake> http://www.download.com/SiS-SiS650-SiS740-Family-Chipset-Graphics-Driver-Windows-2000-XP-/3000-2108_4-10278937.html
<flake> ?
<josh___> kdm not responding to TERM signal (pid 4996).
<eshed> that was fast ^_^ tnx ill try it
<gatekeeper> LeeJunFan: are you going to be able to wait until 2007 version has been released before upgrading and will you be able to go from dapper to the 2007 version?
<eshed> but windows xp?
<flake> it says windows2000/xp
<flake> make sure it's right model number
<eshed> dont i need linux or smtng?
<flake> doh
<mneisen> Hello, does anybody know how I can tell KDE to mount media (USB sticks/external harddrive) without the noexec mount option?
<flake> http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_16.htm
<flake> it says it has support for linux kernel 2.4.20
<flake> use www.google.com, you can find almost anything with it
<eshed> ...its redhat :-\
<eshed> flake: i use the new ubuntu (dapper drake 6.06) and it comes with a default driver, but it only reaches 1024 res with max 60 refresh rate :-\
<josh___> every thing i try doesn't work
<flake> did you try sending their tech support an email
<netherworld> Hi! There is a new scene in the net ftp://all:q1w2e3@netherworld.is-a-geek.net:5000 if you like it, please consider uploading any related and relevant material. No porno, no movies, no musics! 100GB purely educational!
<eshed> umm not yet, thought to try here first :)
<josh___> i thought there was an auto update to get nvidia drivers
<mneisen> !noexec
<ubotu> I know nothing about noexec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mneisen> !tell me noexec
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell me noexec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eshed> josh___: umm u tried using the ubuntu guide? it has a page about video drivers from ATI and Nvidia I think
<josh___> omg
<josh___> where
<josh___> i think i've been to that
<josh___> link me plz
<eshed> umm sec
<josh___> u need to install something in package manager
<josh___> i can never install anythign with package manager
<josh___> it downloads it then does nothing
<flake> esehd - what's the problem with your current driver(s)
<eshed> flake - i can see the linux and everything
<josh___> o yay its working
<eshed> but it only goes up to 60 refresh rate
<eshed> and i cant use any 3d stuff
<eshed> google earth even
<josh___> u can't go past 60 refresh rate cuz u have no drivers
<eshed> that's the point ^_^ i need those drivers
<josh___> google it?
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I untar a .tar.bz2 on the console?
<h3sp4wn> tar xvfj
<houngan> tar -xvjf file
<mneisen> MilhousePunkRock: I would do tar xfjp file.tar.bz2 - this keeps the permissions tha are contained in the file.
<yamal> eshed: check http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml
<eshed> ye someone just gave me that address in the #ubuntu channel, but it doesnt respond
<eshed> oh wait, i dont think its the same one
<eshed> yamal: saw your page
<eshed> yamal: (know it)
<MilhousePunkRock> And how do I specify a "target path"? It's in /home/me/Downloads now and the I want it unpacked to /home/me/var/
<eshed> yamal: ill try again :)
<yamal> eshed: looks like it has all the info you need, esp the "x driver" parts towards the end
<eshed> yamal: bah that page is old ... i have X version 7.0.0 and the max it has is 6.9
<eshed> yamal: well i guess ill try "X.org 6.9.0 (gcc 4.x; should work for 7.0 as well)"
<flake> is enabling dmz on a gaming pc (within a router network) dangerous
<josh___> no
<josh___> its fine
<MilhousePunkRock> flake: I'd rather forward the ports manually though
<josh___> cuz routers have firewalls anyways
<MilhousePunkRock> Isn't DMZ bypassing the firewall big time?
<josh___> well apps like steam require non-dmz along with forwarded ports
<eshed> umm how can I stop X.org?
<josh___> i can't enable it because steam won't let me
<flake> yes, for just one internal ip address
<MilhousePunkRock> mneisen: How can I specify a target path for untaring?
<flake> i'm just trying to reduce lag on my 10-15mb/s line
<flake> people still get one shoot in - lose a couple of frames, and i'm dead
<MilhousePunkRock> lag is not necessarily connected to the line speed
<eshed> its more to where u live, no?
<MilhousePunkRock> You'd have to determine if it's system or network lag first
<eshed> Anyone knows how to STOP X.org?
<MilhousePunkRock> What game is it, flake?
<flake> et(lin or win), bf2 (for win)
<Hobbsee> eshed: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<flake> cod2 runs great
<flake> quake4 lags (lin or win)
<eshed> Hobbsee: someone told me to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hobbsee> eshed: well, are you using kdm or gdm?
<Hobbsee> eshed: seeing as that will determine which to use
<eshed> Hobbsee: what, gnome or kde?
<Hobbsee> (and why are you asking the same questoin in two channels at once anyway?)
<Hobbsee> eshed: effectively, yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> flake: Than it's not the router... Just lower your settings in the game
<bady> hi guys
<eshed> Hobbsee: well gdm then ^_^
<flake> ok
<eshed> Hobsee: tnx
<eshed> Hobsee: i tried it sometime ago and it made my screen flicker endlessly.... or am i wrong? :0\
<bady> I'm trying to use qucs to learn some stuff about circuits... but once I try to put a table into the data window it crashes... I tryed putting it into a graph and then it tells me that my data is invalid.... any ideas?
<flake> thanks i'll try to tweak it more
<arto> hoi
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<MilhousePunkRock> eshed: I think you need to open a new console for that with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<tommy2k4> what do i need to do to be able to login again after formatting /home
<flake> warzone 2100 is freeware, and have install for linux
<tommy2k4> it says kstartupconfig could not start
<flake> http://home.gna.org/warzone/index.shtml
<h3sp4wn> flake: I have found the best way is to use a router in client mode then connect to that via wired (avoid using wireless for playing a game at low lag)
<flake> right, i have it hardwired
<bady> tommy2k4: you need to have a drive which you can mount to /home it has to be rw for your user....
<h3sp4wn> flake: Don't know then
<eshed> MilhousePunkRock: yea i think last time i didnt... btw how do i start X.org again after that?
<bady> startx ?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol eshed I had to figure that out just a second ago... CTRL-ALT-F6 it was, I think
<MilhousePunkRock> startx won't work, bady, since X is still running
<MilhousePunkRock> although if you stop it with /etc/init.d/xdm stop, startx should work
<tommy2k4> bady ive partitioned it and its mounted
<bady> well he didn't tell me that its still running
<eshed> ill use /etc/initid/gdm stop
<TeePOG> evening
* MilhousePunkRock still needs to know how to specify a target path when untaring on the command line
<bady> tommy2k4: do you have rw access?
<eshed> MilhousePunkRock: umm ctrl-alt-f6 willstart X.org again or should i use startx?
<tommy2k4> pretty sure it said so in mount, yes
<MilhousePunkRock> I think if you stop it, f6 won't help...
<eshed> so startx then? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> sorry for the misunderstanding
<bady> do a /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eshed> np, tnx
<bady> xdm of course
<eshed> oh guess that's logical, since same thing with STOP stops it :)
<bady> =9
<eshed> i use gnome, thank u :) is that x thing better than gnome?
<MilhousePunkRock> Gnome and KDE and whatnot all base on xserver AFAIK
<eshed> so what is xubuntu about again, if not the desktop environment?
<MilhousePunkRock> That's xfce, the window manager... Not to be confused with xserver
<eshed> so xfce versus gnome, what do u say?
<eshed> "Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for unix-like operating systems. It aims to be fast and lightweight, while still being visually appealing and easy to use."
<bady> gnome looks nicer xfce is nicer for your cpu
<bady> KDE and gnome are eye candys... nnothing more
<eshed> will i be better off with xfce? (i'm new to linux so i can adjust to anything right now)
<bady> gnome is probably easier to use
<bady> but it all depends on what you wanna do with your system
<gemidjy_> I have 2 devices on my machine - a DVD-RW and a CD-RW (hdc and hdd respectively). I mount the cd via shell, mount /dev/hdb /media/dvd0, and it mounts fine, But KDE doesn't notices that DVD with data on it is inserted but it sees it as Blank CD and opens "Open with..." dialog..
<eshed> what can u do with xfce that u cant with gnome or the other way around?
<bady> you can do everything.... because you always have a terminal and the xserver for rendering the GUI of your apps
<eshed> umm u have the terminal in gnome as well, no ?
<bady> I think in gnome it is under Apps->system->Terminal....
<bady> gemidjy_: I always thought kde wants to mount everything under mnt?
<gemidjy_> bady: please ...
<bady> ??
<gemidjy_> kde doesn't mount anything at all, it is not its job
<eshed> i added a shortcut in the panel to the terminal... its one click away:) but you could use the CTRL-ALT-Fx, no?
<gemidjy_> and I can tell udev to mount my cdrom in /asmdkada/cdrom if I want
<bady> gemidjy_: yes I know... but it has an automounter.... and since you are in #kubuntu
<gemidjy_> bady: I know that man!
<gemidjy_> geez..
<dr_willis> theres some udev config files you can mess with :) or so ive read about.
<MilhousePunkRock> eshed: I doubt that a terminal _inside_ X will stop X properly
<bady> gemidjy_: you should calm down...
<dr_willis> or just make a soft link.
<gemidjy_> bady: Kay calls udev and it listens for its calls, nothing else
<eshed> MilhousePunkRock: that's why i use the CTRL-ALT-Fx, no/
<gemidjy_> so kde still doesnt mount anything
<MilhousePunkRock> What is this supposed to mean: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<MilhousePunkRock> I think so, eshed
<gemidjy_> MilhousePunkRock: install kdebase-dev
<JavaByte> hi - i've got a problem with a drive not showing up - i've tried to mount it with sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc3 /media/hdc3 and it says mount: mount point /media/hdc3 does not exist
<eshed> well thanks MilhousePunkRock and all, if i leave the chatroom then it means i had to restart my comp because the drivers wont install noramlly :) bbs
<JavaByte> yet it appears in media??
<MukiEX> Is there a solid guide for 1. ghosting and 2. installing XGL?
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  that dir needs to EXIST befor ya mount it..
<dr_willis> media - is part of the auto mounting system
<MilhousePunkRock> You need to specify a mountpoint, not the device, JavaByte
<dr_willis> so it can auto do things. :)
<JavaByte> so i create /hdc3 in /media and it's all good :?
<LeeJunFan> JavaByte: yeah, mkdir /media/hdc3
<JavaByte> cool :)
<eshed> weird, why cant i use CTRL-ALT-F2? D:
<MilhousePunkRock> What's wrong with F1 eshed?
<eshed> same as all the other Fx's, MilhousePunkRock
<eshed> it just won't go there D:
<eshed> so weird, i just went there couple of minutes ago
<MilhousePunkRock> I think you can quit KDE or Gnome from the Login-Screen
<eshed> well yea but its so weird
<LeeJunFan> eshed: you don't have a function key lock on your keyboard that needs activated do you?
<kalinda> Hey! I need some help :)
<eeos> hi there
<eshed> LeeJunFan: i dont have that F lock or anything, just your regular Num lock, Caps lock and Scroll lock :)
<JavaByte> damn now it's saying folder couldn't be opened - do i need to rb
<JavaByte> ?
<dr_willis> Padlock,
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<eeos> just installed kubuntu, but I have to problems here
<kalinda> Anybody know how to properly install Azureus so it'll actually start?
<dr_willis> ya may want to do some reading on the basics of mounting drives and partitiona JavaByte .
<eshed> MilhousePunkRock: btw how do i return to the login screen when i use the terminal from the login screen?
<kalinda> eeos: What are ur problems? lol.. I dunno if I can help or not.. I'm sort of new to it.. but I've used Linux for a few months now
<dr_willis> kalinda,  I found Ktorrent better. :P    Azureus had some very very annoying bugs last i managed to get it working.
<kalinda> Well, KTorrent is kinda... slooooooooooow... and I used Azureus in Suse... I'll switch if I have to.. but I'd like to get it working and see first
<eeos> well, I need to learn how to install kde themes on kubuntu 6.06
<dr_willis> ive never noticed ktorrent being any slower then azurus
<kalinda> actually, Im not sure about KTorrent, just that it was tried in another distro and it had slow dload speeds
<dr_willis> how do you even benchmark such things.
<dr_willis> torrent downloads have so many other variables that can slow them down. :P
<kalinda> lol yeah, I know..
<kalinda> I guess I could try something I _know_ to be fast
<h3sp4wn> azureus feels slow
<JavaByte> ah i see now i need permission :s
<dr_willis> i never found Azureus  to be fast.
<dr_willis> :)
<kalinda> Azureus IS slow.. I mean... cuz it uses Java..
<MilhousePunkRock> OpenOffice... That was the fastest torrent I ever had
<dr_willis> then again most torrents are slow.
<kalinda> but it doesnth ave slow download speeds
<kalinda> eeos: KDE themes? Okay..
<dr_willis> Or course when ya are downloading stuff at 5k/s anyway.. for a week at a time...
<h3sp4wn> rtorrent is the best to use (if you have to use torrents)
<kalinda> eeos: Go to www.kde-look.org
<JavaByte> whats the linux equivelent for attrib then?
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  whats your fstab entry?
<kalinda> Then, go to themes
<kalinda> I think
<kalinda> there will be instructions
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  you DONT chmod the mounted dirs. you use the right options to mount and in the fstab.
<root__> hi there
<kalinda> hello
<h3sp4wn> JavaByte: chmod
<MilhousePunkRock> you shouldn't use IRC as root, root__
<dr_willis> ya shouldent be doing anything as root - :) that dosent have to be done as root. :P then exit out of root. "the root of all evil" l0l
<JavaByte> there's no fstab entry?? yet it mounted ok?
<JavaByte> i don't get it?!!
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  theres 2 systems going on.. the fstab, and then the auto mounting features of the window manager/desktop
<LeeJunFan> JavaByte: fstab just has stuff in it that you supplied on the command line.
<dr_willis> if you want to make a fstab entry thats fine. and may work better then the auto mounting stuff.
<LeeJunFan> JavaByte: since you told it what fs type, device and mountpoint on the commandline it didn't need to look in fstab to fill in blanks.
<stefan_> hello, where can I konfigure my scanner?
<JavaByte> so i need to enter the fstab by manual edit?
<root__> MilhousePunkRock: uh, why? is it wrong?
<dr_willis> fstab is a text file... that can be edited.
<MilhousePunkRock> You shouldn't ever be root on Linux unless you have to...
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  what kind of drive is this?
<MilhousePunkRock> You don't need to be root to use IRC, so don't be root... :-)
<kalinda> Erm
<JavaByte> 80gb HD
<kalinda> this is gonna come off stupid but.. how do I tell Firefox to use KTorrent to open the torrent?
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  is it a NTFS? or Linux partition... :P  i guessed it was a hard drive. :)
<kalinda> The KMenu reveals nothing about where KTorrent actually IS
<root__> MilhousePunkRock: well, if I canan ccess everything s root why should I restrict myself, I want it all
<JavaByte> partitioned 4 times - linux root home swap and 40gb of ntfs
<dr_willis> kalinda,  i always save the .torrents to a dir..  just in case.
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kalinda> KTorrent doesnt do that for you?
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<MilhousePunkRock> That's the reason why Windows is flooded with virii... Lack of restrictions...
<LeeJunFan> root__: because windows does the same thing (everythign as admin) and see how well it works for them?
<root__> MilhousePunkRock: if you dont install virii then you're safe, root or not, no?
<kalinda> Also, I have a router.. which means it won't work unless I forward ports.. and yargh
<root__> I've got an antivirus running, clamav I think
<MilhousePunkRock> virii usually install themselves, using your root privileges...
<kalinda> lol.. I tyried anti-virus one time
<LeeJunFan> root__: or if you visit a webpage with an exploit, or run an errant command like rm -rf * when you happen to be in /
<kalinda> Oh, cool.. KTorrent has a plugin for ports
<JavaByte> so if i put "/dev/hdc3       /media/hdc3     ntfs    defaults" in fstab it should be fine?
<dr_willis>    My fstab entry for the NTFS drive -->      Your may vary.   /dev/hda5 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  that will mount it readable ONLY by root
<dr_willis> the 'user' and 'users' option, as well as the 'umask' option may be needed - depending on what you want to do.
<eeos_> is anyone there?
<dr_willis> google proberly has 10000000000 entries/examples of mounting a ntfs under linux.
<eeos_> kalinda: I lost connection
<dr_willis> Its annying that ubuntu/kubuntu managed to goof it up. :)
<eeos_> kalinda:I know where to find themes, but I need to install themes I already have
<JavaByte> should i have root home swap or root user swap btw - i think i messed that up
<eeos_> kalinda: I do not know how to start kde theme manager on kubuntu
<eeos_> kalinda: or can you install them without using the theme manager?
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I add something to "path"?
<kalinda> eeos: Oh! That's easy!
<kalinda> eeos: Darn, I cant PM you... but alright.. here we go then
<JavaByte> i just need to read it, rw isn't needed as i'm only using it for media avi mp3 etc
<kalinda> KMenu > System Settings
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: export PATH=$PATH:[some dir] 
<sensei> MilhousePunkRock: VARIABLE=path
<kalinda> Appearance
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  you dont want to write to a NTFS - its not very well supported and can trash the NTFS drive
<MilhousePunkRock> I get this error when installing: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kalinda> erm.. okay.... I see what you mean. I believe you need KDM
<MilhousePunkRock> So where are the X includes, I believe those have to be put in path, right?
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: if you want it to be permanent for you user then edit ~/.bash_profile, or /etc/profile to make it systemwide
<kalinda> But I must ask, what do you mean by themes? Can I have a kde-look.org URL as an example? Because in Linux it has several things.. window doecorations, styles, colours, etc
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: that would be a different type of path for includes.
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  The ultumate NTFS mounting Under linux web site ---->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: are you sure you have them installed?
<MilhousePunkRock> not at all, LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<eshed> I'M BACK :D
<MilhousePunkRock> But: What I was trying to do was installing something, that's not in the depos yet, a newer version of some program I already have... I doubt it needs something new...
<kalinda_99> *registers on freenode*
<noipmixam> any1 can help out with my prob
* dr_willis wonderws what the problem is.
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: the one you already have installed come from the repos?
<eshed> MilhousePunkRock, I tried copying the driver but when i did ..../gdm start, the screen was black and white and three weird consoles
<kalinda_99> Actually, I cant.. brb..
<kalinda_99> I'll be back in a little while
<KDEfanboy> speaking of NTFS support, anyone tried the new ntfs-3g native GPL driver ? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
* noipmixam dr_willis is prolly already aware of it
<LeeJunFan> KDEfanboy: no, been waiting for you to screw up your system and tell us all how to do it right :p
<LeeJunFan> KDEfanboy: actually I've been using captive for quite a while now (when needed) and haven't had need to try the new 3g yet.
<dr_willis> Geeeeeee - love it when problems get asked in the form of riddlles... guess i just wont worry about it...
<noipmixam> some1 hooked my laptop with an ACPI bug I think
<noipmixam> whatever u call it
<dr_willis> A lot of laptops have APCI bugs/issues/oddities. :)  I have several that have specific acpi features that dont work 100%
<noipmixam> aka hibernate instead of shutting down
<noipmixam> and its using its own device list so figure
<MilhousePunkRock> LeeJunFan: Yeah, that was from the repos... It's KPowersave, I think in the repos is 6.0, but there is 6.02 already
<MilhousePunkRock> That's what I am trying to configure make make install
<JavaByte> so how do i set dr-xr-xr-x- with chmod ?
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  theres several dozen web sites with chmod examples. :)
<eshed> for some reason my SiS driver thing didnt work out :\
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  what are ya chmoding?
<JavaByte> hdc3
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: ah, that would be why you need new stuff then. When you are building an application it needs devel packages (includes, etc) to compile the application against certain libraries. When you install from a package (deb) it's already been compiled, so no includes are needed.
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, thx LeeJunFan
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what's up? :P
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  you use the umask options.. like that web site said.
<dr_willis> JavaByte,  The ultumate NTFS mounting Under linux web site ---->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<JavaByte> cool :)
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: you'll probably run into a lot of those, you'll need kde libs devel as well. You should be able to search with adept to find the libs-dev you need.
<dr_willis> Ya missed it the first time i pasted it eh? :P
<MilhousePunkRock> seems like apt-get checked for dependencies... Lot of stuff new to install...
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir
<MilhousePunkRock> I turned off the transparency again, was just too slow... :-/
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: as i said, turn off full window transparency and use it only for the windeco... makes it look a bit 'elegant' in my view :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Same error, LeeJunFan
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, the transparency of Crystal is pseudo, goes straight to the wallpaper...
<dr_willis> pseudo as in Fake. :P
<mart> anyone know if "Jonathan Patrick Davies" is on irc? nick?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, dr_willis
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: ah, the joys of compiling :) you should be able to check the config.log file in your build dir and see what it says it's missing.
<dr_willis> Its just showing the wallpaper and changeing it on the fly. :)
<dr_willis> Dynamic wallpaper changeing.
<dr_willis> Ya wouldent belive the # of aruments/discussions ive seen on 'transparency' under linux.
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: perhaps you need to install also x11proto-core-dev
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: and libx11-dev
<Lord_Athur> bye
<eshed> is there a way to get to CTRL-ALT-Fx terminals without the keyboard shortcut? :0\
<MilhousePunkRock> dr_willis: That's because Linux CAN...
<dr_willis> of course the actual "USE" of transparent windows -- is the next big argumnt that always follows.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> then ya get into all sorts of gui discussion/debates/philospny.
<LeeJunFan> dr_willis: old schooler.
<LeeJunFan> dr_willis: :) I often don't even see the USE of windows at all, any of them, transparent or not.
<dr_willis> Ya would think after 20+ years of 'research' and  ussage. we would have stuff pretty well figured out by now.
<kalinda_99> Back now.. the person I was helping left, I think
<dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  i tend to keep everything fullscreen and just alt-tab around.
<MilhousePunkRock> Those two are already installed, LeeJunFan
<eshed> MilhousePunkRock, it seems i cant use the CTRL-ALT-Fx thing. How can i get to that external terminal without that shortcut?
<MilhousePunkRock> Look around on your graphical login screen, there should be an option to leave the window manager, eshed
<JavaByte> so i need to unmount delete the fstab in order to remount with the correct umask?
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: hrm, not sure what's missing then. Chances are something other than x includes are missing but the error handling in the configure script isn't telling you the right thing, you may only be able to find out by looking at the config.log file and finding the actual spot where it errors out. Might be something stupid like libjpeg or something.
<cga_afk> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<MilhousePunkRock> Do you think that it's listed somewhere what I need to compile it? I have compiled stuff before...
<eshed> yes i tried that, MilhousePunkRock, but when i tried copying the drivers, when ireturned to the login screen it gave me a black-and-white screen with three terminals for some reason :-\
<MilhousePunkRock> That's beyond my (in fact very limited) knowledge then, eshed, sorry...
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: different applications have different dependancies on libraries and include files. Chances are you've just never compiled anything that needs whatever library/include this app wants.
<JavaByte> how do you unmount?
<LeeJunFan> s/dependancies/dependencies
<LeeJunFan> JavaByte: umount /media/hdc3
<LeeJunFan> JavaByte: prolly want to prepend sudo to that
<JavaByte> umount ??? as if another whole letter would have killed them :P
<eshed> well np MilhousePunkRock, you've been great help either way :)
<noipmixam> VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller
<JavaByte> yeh you need sudo for all this
<noipmixam> VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<eshed> well i gonna try kfce now :) already tried gnome and kde... bbs
<noipmixam> any clue about these ?
<LeeJunFan> Ah to be a young linux newbie again. I remember the days when I enjoyed trying all the 50 desktop environments.
<JavaByte> yup that got it - umount then re- mount with the right mask, now to sort the fstab!
<v3ctor> LeeJunFan: yup
<noipmixam> yea
<noipmixam> the problem is if I had the choice to use either linux or windows ... wouldnt be a prob
<MilhousePunkRock> Someone needs to tell eshed that he needs x either way...
<noipmixam> but im sorta force to use it
<JavaByte> is the 8.16.26 ati driver compatible with kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> That's what Microsoft WGA did with me, noipmixam... Forced me to use Linux... I don't regret it though...
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to that error... What about me posting the config.log on a pastebin and you tell me what's wrong, LeeJunFan? :-)
<noipmixam> yea but I cant tell if what im reading is accurate or fake helpfile
<LeeJunFan> I can try. I'm cooking up some lunch now, but I'll be back in a couple mins.
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: go ahead and post it.
<MilhousePunkRock> LeeJunFan: http://pastebin.ca/98540
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: apparently it failed including crt_externs.h, now to figure out what package includes that.
<MilhousePunkRock> That sounds like an external CRT screen... I wouldn't need that anyway...
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: just a sec.
* MilhousePunkRock has got plenty of time to wait for a volunteer to help him for free...
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: install libxt-dev
<meik> can sombody help me i seek for an 3d benchmark for linux do some one know a god util
<kalinda> 3D benchmark?
<meik> yes
<kalinda> You mean like... an alternative to DirectX for games?
<meik> mor than glxgear
<MilhousePunkRock> Done, thx LeeJunFan... BTW, would you recommend removing the packet I am going to "overwrite"?
<MilhousePunkRock> Prior to make install that is...
<zblach> hi
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: if you look at line 2127 of the pastebin you'll see your error. Then scroll up to line 2073 you'll see the actual error that created the message you got from configure.
<meik> DX with linux ?
<kalinda> glxgear?
<kalinda> uuuh.. lol... anybody know?
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: yes, prior to install you should remove the package. you should probably also do ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<kalinda> I know Linux has an alternative to DirectX
<meik> jes glide
<kalinda> and probly a free alternative to 3D modelling programs
<meik> dx is an fuck M$ produckt
<kalinda> LOL.. Yeah i know
<MilhousePunkRock> Found that, LeeJunFan... But how did you determine what was missing?
<kalinda> but I know some stuff about Windows.. so it's easier for me to find Linux alternative to MS products
<kalinda> BUT
<kalinda> you might try
<kalinda> www.linux.org/apps - if it works, it wasnt yesturday
<kalinda> damn.. it isnt working for me anymore ><
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: the file was present on my system so it was easy to do dpkg-query -S Intrinsic.h and see what package put it there.
<MilhousePunkRock> How many years are you on Linux already? :-)
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: I think 11
<meik> k i try to find by myself wit google again cya
<MilhousePunkRock> I did "apt-get remove kpowersave" now
<MilhousePunkRock> But I wonder why it's still running...
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: the files are gone from your HD but the program is still running in memory.
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: right click the icon in the tasktray and quit it from there.
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, I'll configure once again...
<MilhousePunkRock> Done...
<MilhousePunkRock> That prefix was for the target directory?
<MilhousePunkRock> I got yet another error message...
<MilhousePunkRock> checking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<MilhousePunkRock>           Possibly configure picks up an outdated version
<MilhousePunkRock>           installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
* MilhousePunkRock has to take care of dinner now, BRB
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: yes, the prefix was where it was going to be put. you probably just need to install libz dev
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<timi> how do i enable universe repositories
<kalinda> Oh
<Hobbsee> !repos > timi
<kalinda> That's easy
<kalinda> !repos? is that a console command? lol
<buz> no thats a ubotu command
<kalinda> ohhh lol
<kalinda> timi, are u still waiting for an answer?
<kalinda> Are you using Adept?
<buz> can someone comment on using widescreen monitors ?
<kalinda> or Synaptic?
<buz> does that work with all graphics cards?
<timi> adept
<timi> that thing said edit sources.list which is way above me, i did it once a long time ago with a bunch of help from someone
<slim> please help, fresh kubuntu DVD install and i only get 4400 packages in adept... should i just install Synaptic? ps-i seleced twwo additional repos in Adept for univ and multivs :)
<buz> slim: did you hit update in adept?
<alex____> jion #ubuntu-cn
<timi> kalinda you still ther
<slim> it seems to update CONSTANTLY very irritating
<TeePOG> hi
<abattoir> timi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu has specific info
<kalinda> timi, yes
<kalinda> okay
<buz> maybe it's still fetching updates
<slim> i clicked apply in repo mgmnt :) buz
<TeePOG> how do i get the 3D-enabled ATI drivers to work in Dapper?
<kalinda> In Adept, go to... Settings > Manage Repos, I think
<buz> ok then after that, click fetch updates
<timi> k
<slim> i have clicked "fetch updates" buz
<slim> :)
<kalinda> No, its Adept > Manage Repos
<kalinda> but yeah
<timi> yeah i found it
<buz> and you still only have  4400 packages?
<kalinda> Once u do, you're looking at your sources.list file
<timi> ok
<kalinda> Basically, right click on all the URLs and click enable
<timi> ok
<kalinda> all the ones you want anyway, you'll probly want mulktiverse for things like Flash and Java
<kalinda> once your done,sday Apply
* buz is looking for a usb tv stick
<buz> any recommendations?
<slim> buz > still waiting :)
<kalinda> then go to Fetch Updates and it'll check your sources
<kalinda> and hopefully it will all work
<buz> slim: what connection you have?
<buz> the update can download as much as 3-4mb
<slim> buz > i think that did it but waiting for a total
<timi> yep
<slim> hispeed
<timi> kalinda thanks
<kalinda> NP
<buz> weird really
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the packet name or Qt? LeeJunFan
<slim> buz > i sure botched this one thanks, 18832 just like in synaptic :)
<MilhousePunkRock> That's the next he asks for...
<kalinda> Also, I suggest you get Synaptic.. because Adept is kind of.. crappy... and it likely won't work for installing Java
<buz> ok
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: libqt3-mt-dev
<buz> synaptic is crappy in its own way
<slim> kalinda, i agree... no conflicts ?
<buz> no
<kalinda> conflicts?
<eshed> Anyone knows a good room to get a bit more "professional" help regarding video drivers?
<buz> aside of having to install some gnome stuff
<draik> Hello everyone
<kalinda> actually... if you want to install Synaptic, close Adept, open a Konsole and type apt-get install synaptic
<kalinda> erm
<MilhousePunkRock> This time it's gonna take a while, 20 MB
<kalinda> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<buz> you can do it in adept you know ;)
<slim> kalinda--- no need to worry about one running over the other one? lol sounds silly in linux probaby
<kalinda> hello, draik
<buz> i wish ubuntu would use SMART
<kalinda> Nope, no need.. I'm doing it just fine
<buz> slim: as long as you wont run em at the same time
<mariux> is cpuscaling kinda broken on kubuntu?
<buz> (which can't work=
<kalinda> Adept will still run updates for you, with its updater, but you can use Synaptic for everything
<buz> mariux: works for me
<slim> buz > smart?
<mariux> yes for me to, but only barely
<slim> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<kalinda> lol.. wow, that's nifty
<mariux> ondemand doesnt always seem to behave correctly
<slim> nice
<slim> buz > how much have you used smart? any concerns? this machine is for my roomates father
<timi> im needing to fix my resolution, and i did this before w/ kubuntu but i did a reinstall and got rid of windows completely
<buz> slim: not much
<buz> for standard use adept is ok
<timi> i used the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<timi> but now it says xserver.xorg is not installed
<kalinda> okay
<kalinda> whats ur current res?
<buz> slim: is that the first time you setup linux for a normal user? i want to do that for my gf's father
<timi> 1024x768
<timi> i have a widescreen and i need 1440x900
<kalinda> Because you should be able to go to System Settings > Display and then go to hardware and make sure your moitor and vid card are selected
<dr_willis> !fixres
<slim> buz > would still like to have synaptic for him, i have no probs... is this ok ? or any reason that keep it simple should apply here?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<buz> timi: what graphics card you have
<toby> I would like to upgrade kubuntu breezy to kubuntu dapper, but I can only find the sources.list for ubuntu, not kubuntu.
<kalinda> if not, then pick a generic one.. also make sure to tell it your monitor is 16:9 and not 4:3
<timi> integrated i816
<toby> Where is the sources.list for kubuntu dapper please?
<buz> slim keep it simple for most users
<timi> yeah this worked before when i just restarted x
<buz> give him adept_installer ;)
<timi> err when i reconfigu red it
<MilhousePunkRock> LeeJunFan: Now that I put the prefix there, do I have to cd there to do make make install?
<slim> buz > second time so far on installing for another > am going to be mainstreaming linux for anyone who is interested :)
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kalinda> Changing stuff in the Display requires restarting X
<timi> i installed 915resolution and it showed the correct avalable
<kalinda> So you got it?
<slim> buz > i respect that and thanks again... going to tackle sun java :)
<timi> shouldnt this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<LeeJunFan> MilhousePunkRock: no, you do the 'make && sudo make install' from the source dir where you run configure
<dr_willis> well with the right drivers/setup -  X can change its res on the fly. but it has to be set up correctly to allow it. :)
<timi> manually let me set up xserver
<dr_willis> xserver.org  - is TOTALLY wrong.
<dr_willis> thats not the right name for the package
<kalinda> lol.. I'm not sure... I don't know anything about... everything
<timi> hmm ok
<kalinda> I got my monitor problesm solved through Control Center > Display > Hardware > Picking a generic 1024x768 monitor
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<timi> it cool
<timi> i got it
<timi> i had xserver.xorg
<timi> its -xorg
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> that was what i was going to say.
<kalinda> Sweet, i'll remember that
<toby> ubotu: Thanks - that site seems to only generate ubuntu sources (e.g. deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted)
<ubotu> I know nothing about Thanks - that site seems to only generate ubuntu sources (e.g. deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<toby> ubotu: what about kubuntu?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what about kubuntu? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<toby> Ah, I see ubotu is a bot!
<toby> Can anyone else please advise where to get a dapper kubuntu sources.list for upgrade?
<trappist> toby: sudo perl -pi -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list should fix you up, but back up your sources.list first
<draik> Is anyone having slow connection with the downloads from Adept?
<toby> Yes, I tried that to begin with, but when i did an apt-update it barfed on a few unofficial repositories. I do not know which are official and which I have added myself.
<eshed> anyone knows a command to display my current screen refresh rate (in terminal inside the gui)
<toby> I would love a fresh clean sources.list but cannot find one anywhere which isn't ubuntu-specific
<pussfeller> man wahts the keystroke to make the file menu appear again in kopete chat window???
<mariux> ctrl m?
<pussfeller> thats it thanks :)
<timi> you know when you click on a link in this think it like loads then opens
<timi> how do you make it just open the link in firefox, or is that some kind of security feature
<draik> timi...
<draik> I just changed that in my options
<timi> draik
<timi> just send me everything
<timi> cuz i cant send it back im unregistered i gues
<toby> Is it safe to use the ubuntu sources.list to upgrade my kubuntu to dapper? Perhaps that's why I can't find a Kubuntu-specific one.
<wolfpaw> hiho
<eshed> can anyone help me with this? http://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjl3.png
<draik> Click on Settings.... Configure Konversation... Under Behavior option... General subtopic... Miscellaneous box... Check box for "Use custom Web Browser"
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ around?
<draik> should be set to firefox as default... that's what I had/have
<draik> timi let me know if that works for you
<toby> ubotu:
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu: - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timi> worked
<timi> thanks
<draik> you're welcome timi
<timi> draik
<timi> it opens in firefox
<timi> but it has file//home/me/ in front of the url
<MilhousePunkRock> LeeJunFan: It gives me yet another error:
<MilhousePunkRock> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<MilhousePunkRock> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<MilhousePunkRock> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<timi> then it cant find the website, why is this
<MilhousePunkRock> Sorry for the flood btw
<draik> timi, clean it up. keep only the URL part... and also the apostrophe at the end of the address
<timi> under konversation setting write
<timi> right*
<draik> timi, just go back to where you have your settings for firefox and be sure it ONLY SAYS 'FIREFOX'
<draik> remove the rest of the commands after it
<draik> **commands -> options**
<timi> ok
<draik> timi did it work?
<timi> about to check
<timi> yep
<timi> thanks
<draik> perfect... you're welcome
<MilhousePunkRock> Still there LeeJunFan?
* gatekeeper says evening all
<rocketman768> so, upgraded from breezy to dapper via apt-get. The system now "fails" when trying to start up pcmcia services. The fix posted on the wiki does nothing. What is wrong?
<rr72> Mon Jul 24 12:29:29 CDT 2006
<rr72> *afternooon
<draik> *morning
<slim> i must dash, gl evry1 and God bless you
<MilhousePunkRock> Good evening gatekeeper... It's evening here too... :-)
<rocketman768> pcmcia anyone?
<gatekeeper> MilhousePunkRock, how are you doing?
<dr_willis> wowsers... AMD is buying out ATI. :()
<MilhousePunkRock> I could do better, if I could complie KPowersave, but thx for asking gatekeeper
<gatekeeper> dr_willis, is that good, bad or indifferent for linux users, what do you reckon?
<rr72> dr_willis~ SUP!!!!?!?!?!?!
<gatekeeper> MilhousePunkRock, what problems are you having with it?
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  no idea.. it means that ATI may actually start supporting Linux better.
<dr_willis> We can always hope
<MilhousePunkRock> That's not too good for gamers, I suppose... Since AMD are _the_ game CPUs, but ATI aren't the vid cards of choice...
<timi> anyone know how i can get the wifi connected at startup
<rr72> gatekeeper~ care to ask me how im doing?
<MilhousePunkRock> Have had various problems with missing libs, now finally this --> http://pastebin.ca/98617
<dr_willis> Ive given up on the 'for gamers' mentality. :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes, timi
<gatekeeper> dr_willis, if you are right then that is good, presumable couldn't get worse
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ my plan of attack is to get rid of all nvidia and install by hand
<dr_willis> I stick the the midstream systems and  buy games when they are in the bargin bins.
<dr_willis> gatekeeper,  :P yep.. will be interesting.
<timi> aight millhouse you gotta link, or are you the man
<dr_willis> ATI does a Lot of things ya dont hear about as well.
<MilhousePunkRock> just add auto to your /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> They aint just a 'video card' company.
<gatekeeper> rr72, ok how are you doing? (knows this is a leading question :-) )
<timi> jeez im very new to this
<timi> how do i do that
<rr72> lets see i just got back from a cruise in hawaii and i found out that kdm is giving me signal 11 :(
<MilhousePunkRock> You know how to open a console, do you, timi?
<rr72> other then the 9 hour plane ride and jet lag im not too bad
<timi> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> then type "sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces"
<rr72> lol just use vi
<gatekeeper> rr72, pay back for not takng your linux box with you :-)
<rr72> or nano
<rr72> gate on a cruise?
<timi> ok yeah iit opned kate
<timi> auto wlan0 is on
<timi> i was wondering how i could make it auto connect
<timi> like the wireless assisstant
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh... Does it seem to connect but fails to get DHCP?
<rr72> if its major editing i used to use kate but if it is a few lines i just use vi but now its all vi since kdm is sig11
<tommy2k4> what do i need to do to be able to login again after formatting /home
<tommy2k4> it says kstartupconfig could not start
<angie> hello
<tommy2k4> failsafe session gives a few dcopserver errors then shows me a konsole
<timi> no i have to open wireless assistant and then connect to my home wireless network
<MilhousePunkRock> you could try adding "pre-up sleep 5" to the bottom of your wlan0 section, timi
<angie> does anyone know i can get into ukchat
<timi> i was just wondering it could just autojoin the first network like windows does
<MilhousePunkRock> auto did the job for me... Maybe the DHCP stuff is too fast...
<timi> ok
<timi> welll its no biggie
<timi> i was just wondering
<angie> can any1 even see this
<MilhousePunkRock> there is no # in front of auto... is it?
<MilhousePunkRock> What's ukchat, angie?
<angie> its a chroom  site
<rr72> if u change it u need to safe the file and change the run level
<MilhousePunkRock> what's a chroom site? I know chrome, but what's chroom?
<angie> but i think i need java and i dont know how
<gatekeeper> tommy2k4, may be try reinstalling kde desktop
<tommy2k4> what package name
<angie> ukchat
<MilhousePunkRock> try looking for java in adept maybe, angie?
<angie> i know i might seem a bit blonde here but could you tell me how to do that im sorry
<gatekeeper> tommy2k4, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_KDE
<tommy2k4> is there a CLI irc client lol
<tchough> hey, has anyone been having problems with not being able to start ksysguardd because of permissions on /var/run/?
<angie> lol
<trappist> tommy2k4: irssi and BitchX... and xchat-text
<trappist> tommy2k4: I use irssi
<tommy2k4> k
<tommy2k4> brb
<angie> im lost now is there a link for it
<dr_willis> sirc :)
<aliasfred> ircII :)
<dr_willis> ircii :)
<dr_willis> the good old days
<dr_willis> i rember when it was 'irc'  not ircii
<johan_> Hi room
<trappist> channel.
<KDEfanboy> heh
<johan_> Can someone help me? I just installed Kubuntu 6.06, but I can't find the drivers for my printer, a canon Pixma IP2200, Can someone help?
<draik> johan_, have you tried on their website?
<dr_willis> johan_,  I got a Canon Pixma ip6600 - and guess what.. canon wont release specs for it.. check cups.org for details - that printer may NOT be supported at all.
<trappist> johan_: it's supported by turboprint: http://www.turboprint.info/
<timi> how do i get flash player in firefox
<trappist> note: turboprint is not free
<johan_> Dr_Willis: Thx for the info, It's to bad.... :(
<dr_willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=+Pixma+IP2200+linux&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<dr_willis> several forums about that printer.
<draik> timi
<timi> i tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla but it dint work
<dr_willis> I dont think turboprinmt supports my 6600 :()
<timi> im listening
<draik> Go to this link... one sec...
<serialzkiller> lol everything is for free on the net you just have 2 look closer
<dr_willis> What proberly will happen is that in a year or so - the driver will move out of the 'turboprint' and into the normal CUPS drivers.
<trappist> dr_willis: it supports other 6000 series printers, so it may work, but it's not specifically supported
<dr_willis> http://software.canon-europe.com/software/canon_print_filter_for_linuxs24301.asp?model=
<dr_willis> mentiosn that printer
<draik> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<dr_willis> so you may be in luck.
<gatekeeper> timi, this works because this is what i did: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<draik> Click on that and you will get the source that you will need
<dr_willis> work time for me.. byeee
<timi> k
<timi> gatekeeper
<timi> i enabled multiverse and universe and i still cant apt-get that?
<timi> is there somother repository i need to enable
<Mnabil> hello , how can change the screen resoultion in KDE ?!
<Hawkwind> !screenres
<ubotu> I know nothing about screenres - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> !res
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rocketman768> Mnabil, you need to edit your xorg.conf file. Search for it on google.
<Ace2005> Hi all
<charlie5> to make more swap space, do i just create a new swap partition anywhere on hardrive and kubu will pick it up and start using it ?
<charlie5> hi Ace2005 :)
<Ace2005> charlie5: hi
<aliasfred> charlie5: you need to explicitly tell ubuntu to do it
<ChefWill> !swapsaq
<ubotu> I know nothing about swapsaq - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ChefWill> er
<ChefWill> !swapfaq
<ubotu> I know nothing about swapfaq - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ChefWill> charlie5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<admiral_proFTW> is there a way to password protect one folder
<aliasfred> :))
<admiral_proFTW> (pron joke here)
<ChefWill> charlie5: see step 6
<charlie5> aliasfred: ah, ok, thamks ... i've just found section in systems settings for it i think
<Ace2005> Does anyone know what i can use to make swf files for splashy apart from Macromedia Flash which i don't have
<aliasfred> charlie5: the link from ChefWill were for you
<charlie5> ChefWill: thanks ... that will probably answer my next few q's :)
<aliasfred> !SwapFaq
<ubotu> I know nothing about SwapFaq - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aliasfred> ok i dont get it :)
<Ace2005> oh and i now also want to knwo how to password protect a folder too
<rr72> Ace2005~ just change the permissions so that only the owner can veiw and modify
<paxman> hi, does anybody now if you can install freevo on kubuntu LTS
<Tommy2k4> how can i login to kde again after formatting /home
<galorin> paxman, I don't know about freevo, but I've used kubuntu as the base for Mythtv
<Tommy2k4> im in failsafe mode now
<Tommy2k4> kde session gives error saying kstartupconfig cannt be started
<aliasfred> Tommy2k4: recreate the users
<paxman> galorin, is there a package ? or from source ?
<Tommy2k4> how?
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know how to make app buttons in the taskbar automatically open apps in maximize mode instead of restore mode?
<timi> wht does it mean when it says it cant find a package you know exists
<galorin> paxman, there is a package, but firewire is broken, and it's an older version in tre repos.  I can give you a link to a good site for setting up Mythtv if you like
<Tommy2k4> timi u need to enable the proper repos
<Ace2005> timi: it means you could be wrong or you're searching using the wrong name
<paxman> yes if u can
<timi> ive enabled every repository
<Tommy2k4> how do i recreate the users after reformatting /home
<Tommy2k4> timi try !info packagename in this channel
<timi> im trying to get flash, and acrode at stuff
<Shinzetsu> Ive got a Minimize Window-thingy stuck on my screen
<Ace2005> timi: tried automatix?
<timi> no
<Shinzetsu> text bubble
<Ace2005> or easyubuntu?
<timi> is it better to use automatix
<timi> isntead of doing it manually
<Ace2005> timi: i just found it easier to tick some boxes and watch it do the work
<galorin> paxman, one moment.  This is the one I used:  http://www.abarbaccia.com/   Oh, have you got TV tuner card in your box?
<h3sp4wn> automatix often breaks things - doing it manually is best
<timi> well i installed firefox and 915resolution adn gimp using apt-get
<timi> ive enabled multiverse and universe
<galorin> Oh, if you decide to go with Mythtv, head on over to #mythtv-users.. as #mythtv is a dev-only room.
<timi> wht else is ther to enable, im doing it exactly the way ubuntu guide is telling me too
<paxman> there is one - not sure if its picked up though - but will look at site - thanks
<galorin> paxman, which card is it?
<paxman> flyvideo 3000
<paxman> galorin, do u know of any other software simillar to freevo ?
<galorin> paxman, never heard of it.. I guess the most important thing is the chipset.
<galorin> paxman, just a moment on thaat one..
<h3sp4wn> timi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozilla-acroread
<Ace2005> timi: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" should work
<timi> cant find the package
<timi> do i need upgrade first
<timi> i have all the respositories enabled
<galorin> paxman, there were others, but a quick google, and it looks like most of the other Linux PVR alternatives aren't in active development anymore.
<Tommy2k4> how can i login to kde again after formatting /home
<cotroler> i have kubuntu 5.10 can I update to version 6.06 ?
<paxman> galorin, thanks - i'll try setup from source ( freevo ) but it looks daunting .. good site on mythtv
<cotroler> I am using Kubuntu 5.10 (amd64) how do I update to the newly released version 6.06 ?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<galorin> paxman, when my in-law wanted a PVR I looked at both, and Myth seemed to be more mature, and offered what he wanted.. you might have different requirements though.
<cotroler> tnx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ace2005> I just realised i have a problem with flash, konqueror and firefox have different versions, konqueror and opera: 7.0.63.0 firefox: 7.0.25.0
<Ace2005> how do i get firefox to use the new one
<timi> you know how ubuntu has a desktop hide button
* TeePOG is gone
<timi> does kubuntu have a desktop hide button
<timi> so you can clear everything thats on the desktop
<paxman> galorin, can mythtv play mp3 and dvds ?
<galorin> timi, yes, it does.
<galorin> paxman, yes, it can.
<RobMongoose> timi - right click your menu panel and click add applet to panel - the butoon you're after should be in there
<paxman> galorin, oh ok - i thought mythtv was only for TV
<galorin> paxman, for both you need the appropriate libraries first.
<galorin> paxman, nope, mythtv also has frontends for web, weather, video library, photo library... umm, MAME and other console emulators.. loads of stuff.
<paxman> galorin, so its basically same then - i had read blog somewhere that was probably misleading - what did u setup for control - remote ?
<galorin> paxman, wireless keyboard (nifty laptop-like thing with touchpad for a mouse) and a remote.
<galorin> paxman, blogs aren't the most reliable sources...
<Ademan> is there a program that will verify a cd's integrity (like, compare it to an iso?) other than k3b?
<galorin> used the ATI remote wonder, the earlier version of the remote, that was just a keyboard extension, no worries about LIRC
<paxman> galorin, i know but from name - i also assumed its more just tv recording
<timi> what are the security repositories good for
<uniq> timi: not by default, but you can add it yourself. right click on the panel and add panel program.. find it in the list.
<uniq> timi: security updates.
<timi> thansk igot it
<galorin> paxman, tv recording is what it does best, and how it started, but as it's grown, they folded stuff in.
<timi> ok so i should enable them then right
<uniq> yes.
<timi> ok
<Tommy2k4> i cant login after i reformatted /home it says xstartupconfig could not be started
<Tommy2k4> what do i need to od
<galorin> Tommy2k4, does each user have their own directory in /home?
<Tommy2k4> only 1 user and i used mkdir to make the directory which may of been abad idea?
<paxman> galorin, thanks i'll give it a try, freevo looks a bit to hard to install and there does not seem to be too much info on web - unless u use debian and not in the mood for that
<uniq> tommy2k4: does the user own the directory you created? or does root own it?
<Tommy2k4> how do i check from konsole
<uniq> tommy2k4: 'ls -lah /home'
<admiral_proFTW> cd /home
<admiral_proFTW> dir
<galorin> paxman, most of the stuff for Deb will work for kubuntu.. to some extent.
<Tommy2k4> owned by root
<galorin> paxman, neither is a walk in the park, but mythtv is fairly straightforward.
<uniq> tommy2k4: then chown it to your user. 'sudo chown username.username -R /home/userdir'
<timi> you know in windows wnen you hit cntrl+alt+delete and the process manager or w/e comes up, whts the kde equivalent of that and how do you get to it
<||Trayer||> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<paxman> galorin, ya but its got some issues with python version and has a million depencies - and i couldn't find a package they all seem like older versions
<uniq> timi: ctrl+esc
<galorin> paxman, Ah, I see.. that could slow things down a bit LOL.
<Tommy2k4> ty uniq time to test
<admiral_proFTW> timi, i think you can also edit the command from the K menu
<admiral_proFTW> or rather, the shortcut
<Tommy2k4> ty uniq time to test
<paxman> galrin, they should be releasing freevo version 2 sometime soon, so i'll try mythtv for now.
<galorin> paxman, All things considered, freevo would still give you python headaches if they insist on building against latest & greatest.
<tommy> ty uniq :D
<GBoS> <3
<tommy> <3
<navin> hi there folks!!
<navin> anyone's tried SGL on Kubuntu?
<Ace2005> nope sgl isn't out yet, i don't think the devs have started on that yet
<paxman> galorin, if mythtv works - i'll keep it - had enough of python for a while ..
<galorin> paxman, follow the link I gave you, and you should be fine.. and don't be afraid to hit #mythtv-users and google.
<paxman> galorin, sorry - what is Monolith Media Center about ? is that prepacked deal or something ?
<galorin> paxman, yep.  you buy a pre-built box, with Myth pre-installed.  If I ever have to set up a mythbox for a paying client, I'm ordering one of them.
<galorin> saves my hassle.
<paxman> galorin, LOL how long it take to setup ?
<Desh> Hi, I have an nforce3 motherboard, but I would like to know the socket it uses, or at least the exact version so I can look that up. How would I do this on Kubuntu?
<galorin> paxman, a couple hours, compiling, installing, and editing configs.  Then a couple months making it work right for my perfectionist brother-in-law that no electronic device has ever worked for.
<galorin> I had his mythtv box running for 2 weeks solid, under heavy use before I gave it to him.  He crashed it within an hour.
<galorin> and I mean 2 weeks without so much as a ctl+alt+backspace
<paxman> galorin, LOL well this ones for me - want to show friend who just bought MS media center setup - cost him a fortune
<navin> oops!!! i meant XGL
<navin> anyone's tried XGL yet?
<navin> on Kubuntu?
<navin> could someone direct me to the appropiate how-to?
<Tommy2k4> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<galorin> paxman, I'm thinking of grabbing a tv tuner card myself and dropping it in my server.  Just to show him that it does work without problems
<navin> Thanks a lot Ubotu!!
<timi> how do i edit my xmodmap
<timi> sudo kate xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<paxman> galorin, maybe make a setup ( mythtv ) in virtual pc - xen ?
<timi> is that what  i do, im trying assign some extra buttons
<Hawkwind> timi: kdesu kwrite <file>
<galorin> I'm not sure how xen would handle the PCI interrupts, since it needs to pull a lot of data off the tuner card... Maybe ask in #mythtv-users.  I've been meaning to try xen for a while...
<Hawkwind> Replace kwrite with your favorite editor, and <file> with the name of the file you want to edit
<eshed>  i can't install SiS650 graphics driver for linux ... nothing works D: i found the driver and tried more drivers, but nothing works...!
<paxman> galorin, ya might be tick with tv card but the rest should work - tried xen on SUSE havn't tried on ubuntu yet - on amd64 dual
<timi> wht is ksplash
<galorin> paxman, nice.  If xen works, with that much horsepower, if you've got some spare low-end comps, look into LTSP as well.
<timi> !ksplash
<ubotu> I know nothing about ksplash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kOpter> Yello :) I've got a question: How can I change the font of the firefox toolbar?
<kOpter> It's not changing when I change my KDE settings
<Hawkwind> kOpter: There is an option to change GTK fonts or use QT style fonts where GTK is or something in kcontrol
<paxman> galorin, but was dissapointed coz i found out my cpu couldn't support proper virtuliztion and i thought it could - its a socket 939 and not AM2
<Hawkwind> kOpter: kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes -> GTK styles & fonts
<galorin> paxman, ah... As I said, I've thought about trying out xen, but haven't yet.. plus no cause to need it as yet
<kOpter> Hawkwind : Why is it always that simple :)?
<Hawkwind> kOpter: Heh
<kOpter> Hawkwind : Now to get me tahoma :)
<Ace2005> has anyone here tried to compile firefox with qt?
<galorin> paxman, and here I am, not able to remember what socket my mobo uses...
<kOpter> No! The ubuntuforums are down :(
<kOpter> Thank god for google cache :)
<timi> can somone help me get pdf flash etc, i ve addd everypossible repositiory, updated, upgraded, and i still cant apt-get like the wiki says i should be able to
<paxman> galorin, well i found out the hard way - coz when i was buying chip thought it would support .. for xen..
<kOpter> timi > Did you do an apt-get update ?
<timi> i did an upgrade?
<timi> im updating now
<kOpter> Well if you set new repositories to your sources, you need to get a list of what's in them.. you do that by updating
<timi> ok
<galorin> paxman, ouch.. that's gotta hurt the wallet a bit...  Next time my motherboard dies, I'll have to look at an AM2 board.  I've got one of the earlier boards, don't think it'll even take dual-core chips.
<kOpter> timi > If you have enabled the right repositories, it should then be able to find flash
<kOpter> timi > You're looking for flashplugin-nonfree
<timi> yeah i enabled multiverse and universe
<timi> yes
<timi> it showing the repositories in the update and they are enabled in adept
<timi> i was able to apt get firefox and 915resolution no problem, and gimp
<timi> cant find the package
<draik_> navin I tried XGL
<kOpter> timi > Open a konsole and type: apt-cache search flashplugin
<draik_> Complications so I deleted it and kept it simple with KDE
<paxman> galorin, ya but i needed a new computer anyway was getting a dual anyway - so thought i could look at xen aswell - no real need just out of intrest
<Ace2005> timi: Go here and get the deb and install it http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<Ace2005> timi: get  flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.5_i386.deb
<kOpter> Acre2005 : Why use the deb When it's in multiverse?
<timi> hey i found something in adept
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with my Kubuntu Dapper
<bobbyyu> I mean Adept
<timi> libflash-mozplugin
<timi> is that it
<timi> maybe
<admiral_proFTW> bobbyyu, what is it?
<kOpter> timi > I think you haven't enabled multiverse or you haven't updated..
<draik> I have a bit of a printer sharing issue
<bobbyyu> When it installs, it keeps saying "There was an error commiting changes. There was probably a problem downloading some packages or else the commit would break packages."
<draik> I was sharing my printer from my laptop to my dekstop...
<timi> ive def. done both
<timi>  just installed libflash-mozplugin
<timi> im going to see if it works
<draik> and my desktop was on windoze
<kOpter> timi > Can you run a: sudo apt-get update ?
<draik> now I dual boot Kubuntu with windoze
<draik> Anyone know how to get Kubuntu to share the printer?
<kOpter> timi > Just to be sure :) Does it say dapper/multiversie there?
<timi> yeah i already did
<timi> and it did say that
<draik> Oh, and Kubuntu has the drivers installed for using the Printer
<admiral_proFTW> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kOpter> timi> And the apt-get search flashplugin still gives you nothing?
<admiral_proFTW> draik, something like that?
<draik> Thank you admiral_proFTW
<draik> That's what I was looking for
<timi> yeah nothing
<kOpter> !chuck
<ubotu> I know nothing about chuck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timi> apt get search?
<timi> like in console
<timi> or just search in adept
<admiral_proFTW> dammit, apt-get is being silly
<kOpter> Yep
<sensei> Norris <3
<admiral_proFTW> i do a sudo apt-get update
<admiral_proFTW> and it returns some hits
<admiral_proFTW> and got stuck on some headers
<bobbyyu> Has anybody gotten the same error as I did?
<galorin> paxman, I've been toying with vmware-player, and I keep DamnSmallLinux tucked away, and bring that up in qemu on occasion.
<timi> search is an invalid command
<admiral_proFTW> bobbyyu, i dunno, I never had that happen
<kOpter> timi> Sorry apt-cache search flashplugin
<draik> THANK YOU admiral_proFTW!!! THAT'S WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!! PERFECT!!!
<markc_> is it possible that the current offline issue with some ubuntu servers is releated to this issue ? -> http://lwn.net/Articles/191417/
<admiral_proFTW> draik, awesome
<timi> nothing happens
<admiral_proFTW> btw, when you have a problem, you can do a ![something]  and one of the bots can help
<admiral_proFTW> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<admiral_proFTW> draik, like that
<kOpter> ~chuck
<bobbyyu> Adept is full of problems!
<kOpter> !defoma-font
<ubotu> I know nothing about defoma-font - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kOpter> !defoma
<ubotu> I know nothing about defoma - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> admiral_proFTW > Yup. That will definitely work for me. Thank you for your help... Cross your nodes and hope it works
<timi> kOpter this is wht i get
<timi> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Packages
<timi> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages
<Ace2005> timi: why don't you just get it from here, its the same thing the repos give you: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<kOpter> Ace2005 > No, becaus then he will not get automatic updates
<kOpter> timi > You're using the backports.. why?
<timi> im wht
<paxman> galorin, i installed debian today ( first time ) to try freevo - its amazing how far ubuntu has come in such a short time
<timi> i just copied text from konsonle
<Ace2005> kOpter: with the frequencey of the flash updates that wouldn't be such a concern
<kOpter> timi > You are searching trough the dapper-backports packages
<timi> that was from update
<timi> apt-get update
<timi> what line should i be looking of for again
<rocketman768> anybody, where can i get a deb package for mkinitrd?
<kOpter> timi > I understand.. is there a line there that reads http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<timi> no
<kOpter> timi > You need that :)
<timi> alright how do i add that
<galorin> paxman, I'm running debian on my webserver.  This is my first foray into (k)ubuntu.  Been a Slacker for the past 3 years
<markc_> rocketman768: dpkg -S mkinitrd
<kOpter> timi > Do you know hoe to change repositories in Adept?
<timi> yes
<kOpter> timi > Okay, just remove al the -backports :)
<kOpter> timi > Then update.. and then look for the flashplugin
<timi> ok
<rocketman768> markc_: thanks
<kOpter> Ace2005> Yes I understand that.. but would timi?
<markc_> rocketman768: or apt-cache search mkinitrd if you don't think it's already onboard
<galorin> paxman, before that, Mandrake.
<timi> i still havent enbaled anything called multiverse
<timi> do i need to edit the universe line to have it read universe multiverse
<kOpter> timi > It has to say dapper universe multiverse
<timi> ok mine just said universe
<timi> so i just need to edit that line
<timi> i assume
<kOpter> timi > Yeah.. i'll double check for you..
<Ace2005> timi:  how about you just get a new sources list http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<markc_> fwiw this is a good alias for checking locally installed deb packages -> alias lsd='dpkg --get-selections | awk "{print \$1}" | sort | grep'
<Chousuke> lsd. :D
<markc_> list debs
<kOpter> timi > universe multiverse should work
<markc_> lsd . (to show all installed debs)
<kOpter> timi > Then fetch updates
<paxman> galorin, debbian must be good but i didn't have time to start configuring everything - starting at network card - on kubuntu using wireless with no problem
<kOpter> timi > Then search: flashplugin
<timi> ok
<galorin> paxman, ubuntu did set up pretty quick, but Deb was no bother for me, started with a netinstall and built up what I needed.  Very trim machine that needs a bit more RAM.. again.
<timi> ahah thank you
<kOpter> timi > You're welcome :)
<paxman> galorin, i must try play a bit more with debian -
<kOpter> timi > Sources are allways tricky for a beginner :)
<rocketman768> markc_: the mkinitrd is in /etc/mkinitrd, but the actual script is not there...weird, why would the mkinitrd.conf still be there?
<kOpter> timi > You should now be able to find almost everything you want in Adept
<galorin> paxman, then again, my webserver is a 300MHz box with 128 meg of RAM, and sad to say.. doesn't host any sites that get more than 10 hits a WEEK!
<paxman> galorin, what webserver - apache
<galorin> paxman, yep.
<galorin> just because I was already familiar with setting it up, virtual hosts, etc.
<paxman> galorin, have u looked at ruby on rails ?
<draik> admiral_proFTW > I got a bit of a hiccup here...
<paxman> can run on apache i think
<galorin> paxman, nope.  Heard of it, yes but not done anything with it.  My pages are all XhTML+CSS, nothing fancy.
<paxman> galorin, started looking at it - looks good - but then got side tracked - started learning lisp - now sidetracked again looking at mythtv
<galorin> paxman, I know the feeling.  I'm currently playing around with vmware-player and keeping a toddler entertained.
<galorin> Uh oh, Silent Witness is starting soon, gtg
<rocketman768> where is mkinitrd in kubuntu?
<crimsun> rocketman768: you want mkinitramfs instead.
<Ace2005> help $qtdir shows nothing
<Ace2005> even though i'm running kde now
<rocketman768> crimsun: why is that?
<uniq> rocketman768: don't you want 'update-initramfs'?
<rocketman768> uniq: I am just trying to get some sort of initial ramdisk so i can actually boot linux on my new kernel. i don't know what i need
<raetsel99> rocketman I think you want mkinitrd
<crimsun> rocketman768: are you using dapper?
<rocketman768> crimsu: yes, just upgraded
<crimsun> rocketman768: then you want mkinitramfs
<crimsun> (or update-initramfs)
<crimsun> we no longer use mkinitrd
<markc_> rocketman768: initramfs-tools  then look at /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf
<rocketman768> crimsun: ok, thanks for letting me know
<raetsel99> do we not, crimsun? :o)
<timi> alright so i got flash player in mozilla, but there is no audio?
<sponix> timi:  turn on your volume ? :p
<timi> no
<raetsel99> you have sounds working in general, timi?
<crimsun> raetsel99: no, we don't.
<timi> yes
<timi> lemme check on something
<Agios> adjust your mixer settings
<raetsel99> ok, crimsun.  Why's that then?
<crimsun> raetsel99: because we initramfs
<timi> yes i have sound
<raetsel99> ok
<crimsun> we use, rather
<timi> any ideas as to why i have no soudn on flash player
<draik> Anyone here know how to configure a network to share a USB printer on Kubuntu with a WinXP laptop (same router)?
<timi> also a .ogg file isnt playing on amarok, this is the examples sax file that came with kubuntu when i installed it
<crimsun> it's probably due to flash being hardcoded to use esd
<raetsel99> This might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1084235
<raetsel99> what do you have in system-settings-Sound-Hardware for the Audio device? Is it automatic?
<timi> where do i go to find that?
<timi> k control?
<raetsel99> On the K menu then System-Settings
<raetsel99> Then Sound & Multimedia timi
<timi> ok and i was looking for automatic where
<raetsel99> Under Hardware tab
<raetsel99> for Audio Device
<timi> autodetecgt
<timi> is wht it says
<raetsel99> well you could try chaning that to Alsa, I've had to do that on some systems to get sounds working ( you can change it back easily)
<raetsel99> I've never quite got my head round all the different types of sound manager in Linux. Choice is a blessing and a curse
<Ace2005> how do i make konversation spell check like kopete?
<Ace2005> you know so that words that are spelled correctly like thiis would be red
<manu_> bonjour
<Ace2005> not spelled correctly
<raetsel99> don't know if you can Ace2005
<manu_> french ?
<Ace2005> oh :(
<Ace2005> any irc clients that can do that?
<manu_> i search a frch
<aliasfred> manu_: #kubuntu-fr pour parler en francais ou #ubuntu-fr
<aliasfred> !fr
<manu_> thx you
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raul_> hi all
<Ace2005> hi
<raul_> can anybody tell me what decoder do i have to install so i could see a movie with totem
<raul_> ???
<timi> hey whoever told me to do the ALSA thanks
<raetsel99> I think it was I timi :o)
<timi> well thank you raetsel99
<raetsel99> check your other sound stuff works as well timi, it can be a bit of 6 of one and half a dozen of the other
<raul_>  can anybody tell me what decoder do i have to install so i could see a movie with totem
<macd> !tell raul_  about restricted
<||Trayer||> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<||Trayer||> Is the wiki slow or what...?
<stefan_> hallo, what's in this line incorrect?:exec 3< <( while true; do echo "hello"; sleep 10; done)
<snider2005> hi all
<snider2005> are you here_
<raetsel99> hi snider2005
<siilo> Hi all
<snider2005> where are you from
<siilo> just installed kubuntu, trying it...
<raetsel99> Hi Silo, you like it?
<raetsel99> From Birmingham, UK Snider
<siilo> looks cool so far
<raetsel99> You used other distros before siilo?
<siilo> btw, where to find wincodecs for videos and lame for encoding mp3's?
<uniq> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raetsel99> !tell siilo about codecs
<siilo> raetsel, I've had sue for 5 years, tried others but didn't like
<siilo> sorry, suse it was
<raul_> sth is blocking my coundcard for mms.....what should i do
<siilo> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<raul_> ???
<timi> ok so eye candy
<timi> widgets they are called karamab no?
<raetsel99> superkaramba?
<raul_> sth is blocking my coundcard for mms.....what should i do
<timi> yeah thats it
<raul_> ???
<timi> is that integrated
<raetsel99> Should be under the Utilitiles menu timi, but I've never used it
<timi> i have buttons on the front of my laptop that dont work
<timi> i found intstuctions to make them work but i need to know how i edit my xmod map
<mehdi> #kubuntu-fr
<timi> !xmodmap
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmodmap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timi> anyone know how to do that
<mariux> if i download kernel-sources with adept, are the gentoo .config there by default?
<mariux> ooops, i mean kubuntu .config
<raetsel99> try this timi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82500
<Agios> man xmodmap ?
<josh__> how the hell do u use an ipod with linux
<mariux> start amarok
<timi> that stuff works for ubuntu not kubuntu i think
<mariux> media devices
<timi> there is no nautilus in kubuntu
<siilo> !lame
<ubotu> I know nothing about lame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rocketman768> so, i just made a new kernel and initramfs.img, and I get a crapload of "modprobe could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15.7/modules.dep no such file or directory"
<rocketman768> is this something wrong in my initramfs image?
<GaiaX11> Where do I enable icon zooming for panel in kubuntu?
<rocketman768> those errors are on bootup btw
<siilo> Still, i cant find lame, mp3 encoder to rip cd:s
<MWelchUK> Hi Guys
<MWelchUK> Is anyone finding the desktop in dapper to be a little less than stable?
<trappist> siilo: have to enable the universe/multiverse repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rocketman768> MWelchUK: i find the whole thing to be unstable
<siilo> trappist, thanks, ill try
<timi> To disable the very loud system bell in the console, uncomment "set bell-style none" in /etc/inputrc. The annoying noises in KDE can be disabled through its own tool.
<timi> what does uncomment mean, delete?
<GaiaX11> Is there any icon zooming in kubuntu?
<MWelchUK> rocketman768: Guess I should have a look in the bug tracker.
<raetsel99> timi it means remove the leading # symbol
<raetsel99> a # makes it a comment so you comment something out by putting a # in front
<raetsel99> and you uncomment it by removing the #
<timi> i dont think i have an xmodmap file
<rocketman768> MWelchUK: the bug tracker is loaded down. I have already experienced 2 or 3 of the bugs.
<chx> hi. Writing to kio_svn is not supported. that's a bit of a problem. how can I integrate svn committing then into , say, KATE?
<raetsel99> well time to go, bye
<timi> how do i get rid of the annyoing beep when i backspace to far in console
<xylus> anyh0one online?
<xylus> i need alitle help\
<blueranger> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xylus> thanks
<xylus> umm im using kubuntu and i wana change my folders from the blue ones to the gray ones
<timi> i tried xset b off
<xylus> but it wont let me activate them
<timi> but the beep is still there
<xylus> any idea how i would do this?
<xylus> perhaps thats a stupid question one more anyone know of a good fserving irc cliant for linux?
<prxq> I have a problem with konqueror. It is easily a factor 10 slower than firefox. is this a known problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc is there an app to change the colors of the dir, try look for it on kde-apps.org
<Agios> xylus: righgt click on the folder icon, properties, click the icon, change it to whatever you want.
<draik> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<timi> is there anyway to ge rid of that annoying beep in konsole
<timi> i set system bell to 0
<timi> there is still a sound
<timi> i set notification off
<timi> there is still a sound
<ricardo> does anybody has a simple script for reading rss in conky?
<alvaro> Hi
<draik> timi
<alvaro> What app do you recommend me? Something like Automatix or Easy Ubuntu but specially for Kubuntu?? To install the basic things.
<draik> Click on Settings...
<draik> then go to Bell and select NONE
<timi> no i figured it out
<timi> you ahve to go to configure notifications
<draik> k
<timi> if you dont want to have to set bell to none everytime
<draik> and I just learned something... thanks timi
<timi>  p
<timi>  np
<draik> Anyone here setup Samba before?
<alvaro> What program should I install? Something like Automatix or Easy Ubuntu but specially for Kubuntu?? To install the basic things. Pardon my english.Thans
<timi> draik no anything about xmodmap
<timi> im trying to set up some hot keys
<RandomDude16> anyone there?
<RandomDude16> I need help getting php4
<timi> i have instruction it just says edit xmodmap and i dont know how to open it or w/e
<RandomDude16> and myql4 working.
<draik> timi...
<draik> <~~~NEWBIE!!!
<timi> lol
<timi> well anyone else know anything about xmodmap
<draik> I found it rather funny that your question about firefox default was what I did about 5 minutes before you asked...
<draik> !xmodmap
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmodmap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> well, I suppose you can edit a file within konsole with 'sudo nano -w /path/directory/xmodmap'
<alvaro> pls could you tell me just that, I am very noob in kubuntu, and I would like an installer to setup the basic things (codecs flash, etc)1
<draik> but I don't know what xmodmap is or what it does, so I assume it's a text file
<Lord_Athur> hi all, which firewall do you recommend me?
<alvaro> :(
<ricardo> does anybody has a simple script for reading rss in conky?
<trappist> Lord_Athur: I use ipkungfu
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Athur: I think pf on OpenBSD or FreeBSD is the best - Its more logical the way its configured (Otherwise just use iptables I guess)
<nop> hello
<trappist> h3sp4wn: the pf syntax is a little easier, but iptables is perfectly logical
<jmichaelx> has anyone in here ever had a kubuntu install just simply die on them? i bought a new laptop about a month ago, installed kubuntu on it immediately and it has been working great, but i came home from work today, and kubuntu will no longer load.....
<draik> Lord_Athur, I think GuardDog is good
<Lord_Athur> thanks all
<h3sp4wn> trappist: maybe logical was the wrong word it looks messy would probably be a better way of describing it
<jmichaelx> it acts like kubuntu is loading... the blue kubuntu logo comes up, and it goes through loading all of its stuff, but after it is done, kdm does not start up, and it just goes back to the blue logo and stays there
<total_linux_geek> jmichaelx have you tried booting into single user mode and trying to repair it
<Lord_Athur> draik, I can't find the prograam you told me with pat
<alvaro> which automated script do you use in Kubuntu for installing basic things? (codecs,flash) like automatix in ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> *apt
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: how in the world do i do that? this is like being BSOD'd
<total_linux_geek> kinda
<jmichaelx> i never thought linux would do this to me lol
<total_linux_geek> do you have grub installed
<total_linux_geek> or lilo
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: grub
<total_linux_geek> cool
<jmichaelx> why would this have happened??
<total_linux_geek> could be a corrupted conf file
<draik> Lord_Athur, http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/Guarddog-Review-23019.shtml
<jmichaelx> man, this sucks
<total_linux_geek> yeah
<jmichaelx> so linux does this to people off and on?
<total_linux_geek> what kernel is it that you are running and which version of kubuntu
<wolfmanz> i corrrupted my xorg.conf last night and that would hault the system while booting
<timi> jmicheal your having a problem with xserver
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: i am running dapper, with the most recent i686 kernel
<timi> jmichealx are you on the same computer you were having thi problem on
<total_linux_geek> ok
<jmichaelx> timi: no
<timi> ok
<total_linux_geek> so that makes is 2.6.15-26-686
<timi> so you cant boot into kubunutu right
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: i think so
<timi> b/c the same thing happened to and i installed in the safe graphical mode
<timi> and it worked fine
<total_linux_geek> do you have one harddisk or two
<jmichaelx> timi: you installed what?
<timi> kubuntu
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: it is a laptop
<total_linux_geek> so one
<jmichaelx> timi: i have to reinstall?
<timi> i installed the first time in regular mode using an alternate disk
<timi> and it did exactly wht you describe
<timi> yes
<timi> just get the regular pc disk, if you alread have it then use that disc
<total_linux_geek> so boot it and press esc when it is loading grub
<total_linux_geek> press 'c'
<wolfmanz> jmichae;x can you hit ctrl alt f1 and get a command prompt when it stops on ya?
<timi> boots up do install in safe graphical mode
<jmichaelx> timi: what advantage did doing that have over a fresh install?
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: ok will do
<timi> installing in safe graphical mode somehow worked
<jmichaelx> timi: i don't get what advantage that has
<jmichaelx> brb
<timi> if your using a desktop/laptop with non standard resolution xserver wont recongising it and wil lhang
<slow-motion> n8
<timi> anyways im trying to set up some hot keys and i don tknow how to edit my xmodmap
<timi> anyone know how
<jmichaelx> timi: that is what it is! i installed 955resolution
<timi> ok
<jmichaelx> however, after i installed 955resolution, i rebooted and it worked fine
<timi> good
<blueranger> can anyone help me out here, i'm in the live cd and sudo cfdisk gives: "FATAL ERROR: Cannot read disk drive", fdisk -l doesnt show the /dev/hda/, BUT gparted shows /dev/hda.
<jmichaelx> this would have been the 2nd reboot, and it will not work, as i said
<blueranger> i havent tried creating partitions with gparted yet...
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: i did the esc, c in grub
<blueranger> any ideas on why i'm getting those errors with gparted.
<blueranger> erm, cfdisk*
<timi> jmichael im a little confused
<timi> i thought the comp you were having this problem with wasnt booting
<jmichaelx> timi: ok, the other day i installed 955resolution... i rebooted, it worked fine... i powered down, and now have rebooted again.... now it is not working
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: i cannot send private messages
<timi> ok
<Lord_Athur> thanks all
<doppelganger_> anyone have any positive comments on running firefox and flash in Wine, as opposed to the native versions?
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: i'm not a registered user
<doppelganger_> i can't stand this flash- out of sync sh*t anymore...  it's driving me nuts
<timi> oo i c, my problem was it never booted in the first place so its a little different i guess
<jmichaelx> i hate to say it folks, but i no longer buy the linux being more stable than windows spiel
<doppelganger_> jmichaelx, type in "/msg nickserv register (pass)
<jmichaelx> doppelganger_: ok, ty
<doppelganger_> without that quote, sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jmichaelx> total_linux_geek: are you still there?
<blueranger> can anyone help me out here, i'm getting a fatal error: cannot read disk when using cfdisk and gparted wants me to create a disk label before it allows me to create a new partition.
<blueranger> fdisk -l wont even show any partitions.
<blueranger> or the physical disc itself.
<ricardo> does anybody has a simple script for reading rss in conky?
<nanaki_> hey, i'm not sure if there's anyone who knows about this stuff here, but i'm wondering about the package gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (the thing that makes gtk apps use your qt style)
<nanaki_> in firefox this messes up the scrollbar if you're using the default kde scroll buttons style (both on bottom and one on top)
<nanaki_> apparently this is a known issue with 0.6 and upstream fixed it in 0.7
<nanaki_> how come we're still using 0.6?
<nanaki_> if nobody here deals with this kinda stuff, who would i email to talk to about it?
<trappist> nanaki_: it sort of got stuck there for dapper, won't be fixed until edgy
<nanaki_> their policy is not to update packages with bug fixes?
<trappist> not exactly, but they tend to be awfully conservative about non-security bugfix updates
<trappist> it's worth filing a bug on
<jmichaelx> ok i hope this is no offense, but i am going to repost on an issue i am having: has anyone in here ever had a kubuntu install just simply die on them? i bought a new laptop about a month ago, installed kubuntu on it immediately and it has been working great, but i came home from work today, and kubuntu will no longer load..... it acts like kubuntu is loading... the blue kubuntu logo comes up, and it goes through loading all of its stuf
<jmichaelx>  it just goes back to the blue logo and stays there
<trappist> they won't up to 0.7 for sure, but if you give em a working patch that just fixes the bug, there's a chance
<nanaki_> dammit i thought i was leaving that debian attitude behind going to a more desktop-oriented distro ;)
<trappist> nanaki_: don't take my word for it, I'm not a developer.  might ask in #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<nanaki_> well if it's known to you it's probably known to them too and i guess they'd fix it if they were going to
<crimsun> nanaki_: file a bug against gtk-qt-engine, assign it to me, please
<Search4Lancer> aaahahahaha my CPU is at 79 degrees C!
<conrad_> crimsun: do you know why i'm banned from #ubuntu?
<trappist> nanaki_: I only know about it because I reported another bug on that package and submitted a patch.  I don't recall the fate of that bug.
<crimsun> conrad_: I have no idea; I'm not paying close attention to irc atm
<Search4Lancer> conrad_: usually when you get banned from a channel, it gives you a reason (if the banning op has the decency to include a reason)
<jmichaelx> :-(
<trappist> conrad_: looks like gnomefreak did it.  /msg him if you don't know.
<gnomefreak> im looking
<conrad_> Search4Lancer: yea, didn't get one
<conrad_> ok, do you know how i change nick?
<jmichaelx> if anyone was looking at my question, i will be back in about 5-10 minutes and repost
<crimsun> trappist: also a gtk2-engines-gtk-qt issue?
<conrad_> change nick
<gnomefreak> conrad_: are you livingdaylight?
<conrad_> yes
<conrad_> gnomefreak: did you ban me?
<gnomefreak> i removed it it was tab com;pletion
<doppelganger_> !crossover
<gnomefreak> i was trying to get lilbit and tab caught you
<ubotu> I know nothing about crossover - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<conrad_> gnomefreak: i don't understand - it was a mistake?
<conrad_> lol
<gnomefreak> conrad_: yes
<conrad_> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> i unbanned you right after
<doppelganger_> gnomefreak...  in kubuntu..
<trappist> crimsun: yes, mine had to do with a small typo
<doppelganger_> ;P
<crimsun> trappist: please assign it to me
<trappist> ok
<crimsun> (if it's not already assigned to someone)
<blueranger> can anyone help me out here, i'm getting fatal error: cannot read disk with cfdisk in the live cd.
<conrad_> gnomefreak: for some reason it still says that i'm banned?
<nanaki_> crimsun i'm getting ready to file that, just gotta type in the description, how do i assign it to you?
<gnomefreak> fixed
<blueranger> gparted sees the physical disc, but requires me to create a new drive label.
<blueranger> and fdisk -l doesnt show the physical disk.
<blueranger> i think my partition table and mbr have been corrupted after running qtparted.
<gnomefreak> conrad_: go for it
<doppelganger_> I'm on my waaaaaaaay,  home sweeeet hooooooooome
<doppelganger_> ;)
<blueranger> anyway to resolve the error in cfdisk so i can rebuild and restore??
<conrad_> gnomefreak: ok, NOW it works : )
<doppelganger_> g-night fellows, have a gud'un
<crimsun> nanaki_: you'll need to Submit the report first
<nanaki_> ok, few mins i gotta write a nice description for it :)
<conrad_> by the way anyone know the nick command to change nick?
<gnomefreak> conrad_: /nick newnick
<blueranger> i've googled an it seems no one has had similar errors that are a result of a similar action.
<trappist> crimsun: it was sitting at 'fix committed' - is that the correct status for something that's been fixed upstream?
<crimsun> nanaki_: after you've submitted it, click the source package name under the 'Affects' column, then put me in the 'Assigned to' text entry field  (you'll probably have to 'Choose' to search)
<crimsun> trappist: I wouldn't touch the Status yet
<trappist> crimsun: I didn't, I was just wondering about that
<crimsun> trappist: yes, if it has been fixed upstream but isn't in {K,}Ubuntu yet, that's the correct status
<blueranger> anyone??
<trappist> k
* gnomefreak thinks im staying away from bugs tonight :(
<jbaloul> hi all, does anyone know whats going on with microphone input...seems not to be working since latest upgrade
<jbaloul> anyone ?
#kubuntu 2006-07-25
<nanaki_> crimsun: ok, submitted and assigned to you, thanks for the help :)
<crimsun> nanaki_: np
<nanaki_> dinner timeee
<jpiccolo> would anyone be willing to try to help me with getting my sound to work
<jim__> is there any way to see and extract files from a windows partition through kubuntu, (the machine is dual booted- windows and ubuntu)
<jmichaelx> ok i hope this is no offense, but i am going to repost on an issue i am having: has anyone in here ever had a kubuntu install just simply die on them? i bought a new laptop about a month ago, installed kubuntu on it immediately and it has been working great, but i came home from work today, and kubuntu will no longer load..... it acts like kubuntu is loading... the blue kubuntu logo comes up, and it goes through loading all of its stuf
<jmichaelx>  it just goes back to the blue logo and stays there. i have a feeling that i am having a problem with X... i installed and ran 955resolution the other day, and even though it ran one time, i think there might be some kind of conflict with it
<total_linux_geek> jim__ : sudo mount /(windows partition) /media/windows
<total_linux_geek> run mkdir /media/windows first
<total_linux_geek> run sudo mkdir /media/windows first
<cotroler> Hello people, just installed kubuntu. How do I install NVIDIA drivers pls?
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx when it stays at the logo can you get to a command prompt by doing ctrl+alt f1?
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i will check
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: yes, i have a command prompt
<jpiccolo> controler: goto nvidia.com download the drivers
<blueranger> can someone help me: i've got some new errors with dmesg
<blueranger> http://rafb.net/paste/results/0xuU9T19.html
<blueranger> and i'm getting fatal error: cannot read disk with cfdisk.
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx ok now log in and enter your password when your in there do the following command sudo dexconf
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx if you config file has gone bad that dexconf command will reset it
<Agios> cotroler: apt-get install nvidia-glx, then run nvidia-glx-config, then ctrl-alt-bksp.
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i did that and nothing happened
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: should i reboot now?
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx make sure you reboot after the command lol
<wolfmanz> yes
<jmichaelx> ok, brb (and thanks to all who have been helping)
<wolfmanz> no problem
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: why would this have happened?
<jmichaelx> i'm sure that is a big question
<wolfmanz> no idea but i do know that if the xorg.conf gets screwed up it will hault your booting process i had that happend lastnight when i made a change to that file but i forget to make some other chnages and it wouldnt boot my machine
<Bastiq> how do i add a shortcut for xmms? i didnt get one on my menu
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i am crossing my fingers on this
<jpiccolo> does kubuntu have glxgears?
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: do you think that my having installed 955resolution could have done this?
<wolfmanz> i dont know what 955 is lol
<jmichaelx> well, it is a bios hack to get vertain laptops to display 1280x800 resolution
<total_linux_geek> dude hit esc before grub load
<jmichaelx> certain*
<wolfmanz> that xserver thing can be a pain though i have had a few issues with it allready
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: ok, dexconf did not work
<wolfmanz> ok then it could be your hack that you did
<wolfmanz> the 955 thing that maybe getting in the way
<bunta> Hey folks
<jmichaelx> i wonder what i can do at this point
<total_linux_geek> press e
<bunta> having some problems with installing kde
<bunta> Anyone got some time to spare? :P
<wolfmanz> jimchaelx you need to talk to DaSkreech when he comes on or abbatoir both of them guys know a fair amount
<jmichaelx> ok ty wolfmanz
<wolfmanz> if you can uninstall that 955 thing you may want to try that
<wolfmanz> can you load the live kubuntu cd up by any chance will that load?
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me get nvmixer to work
<wolfmanz> jimichaelx can you load the live kubuntu cd up by any chance will that load?
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i could try it in a sec.... total_linux_geekis trying to walk me through some things, brb
<wolfmanz> ok
<cotroler> <Agios> cotroler: apt-get install nvidia-glx, then run nvidia-glx-config, then ctrl-alt-bksp.
<cotroler> i did the first part what now? (im new to linux)
<cotroler> how do i run nvidia-glx-config pls?
<Agios> cotroler: sudo su -   enter password,  type nvidia-gls-config, do whatever it wants, when doen with that do ctrl-alt-bksp to restart X.
<Agios> nvidia-gls-config, sorry
<Agios> nvidia-glx-config, my typing sucks
<josh__> yeah
<Agios> just do what I mean LOL
<josh__> i got them working today
<josh__> just go to system settings and set the video card driver to nvidia
<intelikey> ok what's with the 386 kernels not supporting frame buffering ?
<cotroler> /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config called with unknown command:
<cotroler> Usage: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config [enable|disable] 
<cotroler> Agios: it tells me:
<nanaki_> i've had issues getting nvidia-glx-config enable to work, it claims xorg.conf has been altered and it won't change it
<nanaki_> but you don't really need a util to do it
<nanaki_> if you have a working xorg.conf, just open it up with sudo and your favorite editor
<nanaki_> under the section for your video card, find where it says the driver is nv, and change that to nvidia
<nanaki_> then it should use the accelerated driver
<cotroler> k brb
<cotroler> tnx
<hardw1re> YO HO HO, a pirates life for me
<nanaki_> no piracy needed here! all the software is free :)
<hardw1re> lol
<hardw1re> sorry got POTC on me mind
<nanaki_> great sequel i thought
<Agios> he must have figured it out LOL
<josh__> i loaded the nvidia driver from the control panel but i can't do 3d stuff
<josh__> do i still have to download the package and install it?
<hardw1re> did you do apt-cache search nvidia ?
<hardw1re> and then install it?
<juztin> question : in gnome, when i plug in a usb storage device, it pops up automatically on my desktop and opens a window to the drive....is there a way to enable something like this in KDE?
<josh__> no
<nanaki_> for nvidia driver just get the package from the ubuntu repositories and then do what i said above to change the config to use it
<josh__> should i do that?
<hardw1re> yeah
<nanaki_> juztin: i think my kde does that automatically, let's try
<hardw1re> and then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you just change where it says the driver under the gfx device from nv to nvidia
<hardw1re> and then umm no i think the latest X11 has already removed/added the modules your suppose to remove
<ICXCNIKA> I just received some kubuntu live-cds from the Isle of Man. I can't get them to work. They are rediculously slow.
<josh__> i didnt' use xorg
<josh__> i used the control panel and set it
<LeeJunFan> rr72: hey. Get anywhere with the nvidia drivers?
<nanaki_> juztin: yeah i just stuck my usb drive in and kde popped up a window saying it found an unmounted usb drive and asked what i wanted to do, i clicked the option to open it in a window and it mounted it for me and shows the files in konqueror
<juztin> nanaki_, mine didn't do it by default for some reason, but i figured it out
<nanaki_> oh k
<juztin> nanaki_, you gotta go to KControl / Peripherals / and set auto actions :D:D
<nanaki_> yeah i hear you can add your own things to that too, i gotta get on that
<abattoir> hardw1re: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<nanaki_> i remember windows popping up dialogs like that and i always closed them or turned off that auto action stuff completely
<nanaki_> but if you can customize the kde ones to do what YOU want, they might actually be useful! :)
<hardw1re> oh oh oh meow, chickens, right, whats good to burn a dvd disk with? what software/libs do i need?
<ICXCNIKA> Hm. Oh well. At least I can use these cds as coasters.
<juztin> nanaki_, me too....but now i have a sweet zodiac pda with removable cards, and i want it to pop up the card when i slide it in the card reader :D
<hardw1re> abattoir: i descovered that i need to patch SANE with the HP3900 patch from sourceforge, but it was being a tit when i tried it this afternoon
<hardw1re> as the 4070 uses the same chip as the 3900
<abattoir> hardw1re: hmmm, because i came across this page and saw hp 4xxx, so thought you might be interested
<nanaki_> hardw1re: if you're using kubuntu it comes with k3b which is widely considered one of the best burning packages on linux, it should be easy enough to do what you want using that
<ICXCNIKA> The Progress Dialog is as slow as molasses
<hardw1re> cheers nanaki_
<hardw1re> i'll give it a look at abattoir
<abattoir> hardw1re: ok
<scabootssca> anyone have dual boot linux and windows xp?
<hardw1re> yes
<ubuntu> nope
<hardw1re> why is linux so much faster at unraring large archives
<intelikey> scabootssca lots of folks
<josh__> yeah i've dual booted
<ubuntu> i dont know, i think linux is quite good tho
<scabootssca> i cant get my windows partition to work with grub
<josh__> i just hate the driver installations and stuff
<ICXCNIKA> Does anyone have the Kubuntu Dapper Drake cds fom the Isle of Man?
<scabootssca> what dows you'r boot.lst file say
<ICXCNIKA> Are they defective?
<hardw1re> no idea
<josh__> well make sure u didn't wipe out ur windows partition
<hardw1re> i downloaded off of the torrent network
<intelikey> i think 14 is the most entries in the boot loader that i have seen
<hardw1re> last year i had loads of entries in the boot loader when i was trying to compile my own kernel
<scabootssca> it's there whenever i open my case and unplug the linux hd windows starts up
* intelikey has one box with 8 disks in it
<hardw1re> my main pc, which im waiting for new parts on has 0.98TB of hdd space
<hardw1re> 4x sata's and 1 ide drive
<josh__> what if i select nvidia legacy?
<hardw1re> are you using adept or command line console apt-get'ing?
<nanaki_> you don't want nvidia legacy unless you have a really old card
<hardw1re> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<nanaki_> (and i mean REALLY old)
<josh__> oh its because the MBR is fucked up
<josh__> well i have a 7300gs
<nanaki_> yeah get the regular one
<josh__> and i wanna try 3d stuff
<nanaki_> 7000 line is the newest stuff! :)
<josh__> could someone do remote assistance or something>?
<nanaki_> i've never actually done that i'd probably fuck it up haha
<SimAtWork> josh__: don't give people your root password
<josh__> k
<SimAtWork> josh__: not unless you'rea  total freaking idiot do you do that.
<nanaki_> also yeah i'd have to be root to install that, right
<josh__> damn
<josh__> k well nvidia is pissing me RIGHT off
<SimAtWork> josh__: at least after this point.
<josh__> at least i have the default nvidia  drivers
<SimAtWork> josh__: nvidia is?
<josh__> but in the conrtol panel it says NV
<josh__> is NV the same?
<SimAtWork> josh__: no
<SimAtWork> NV is the kernel drivers
<SimAtWork> they are ok
<nanaki_> nv is the un-accelerated driver for nvidia cards
<SimAtWork> but definately not what you want
<josh__> yeah, i want normal ones
<nanaki_> rite
<josh__> for 3d shit
<SimAtWork> josh__: use the adept application
<nanaki_> in console, do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SimAtWork> josh__: serach for nvidia
<SimAtWork> install them
<josh__> oh ok
<scabootssca> can anybody help me?
<josh__> i'll try that
<SimAtWork> or yah, do the console way
<nanaki_> or use adept if you're more comfortable with that to install nvidia-glx
<nanaki_> either way does the same
<SimAtWork> i assume in #kubuntu you want easy gui
<nanaki_> hehe ya
<nanaki_> as long as you tell someone the exact command to type the console is pretty easy :)
<SimAtWork> yah, but they don't gain understanding unfortunately.
<josh__> Reading package lists... Done
<josh__> Building dependency tree... Done
<josh__> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<josh__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SimAtWork> afte you tell someone "use adept, search for bla, and install it.  It works" a few times
<SimAtWork> they figure it out.
<nanaki_> oh so you already have it, ok
<SimAtWork> josh__: ok. so now you need to get your x config file changed.
<josh__> ok so i got the default ones
<josh__> oh ok
<josh__> yay
<SimAtWork> josh__: now for that i don't know the simple gui way.
<josh__> how do i find that
<SimAtWork> josh__: or if one exists.
<SimAtWork> but it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SimAtWork> there is probably a readme you should be reading that tells you waht to do
<nanaki_> yeah there isn't really an easy gui way to edit the conf manually unfortunately
<SimAtWork> but basically like for driver ='nv' and change it.
<josh__> ok what do i chang
<nanaki_> there is a tool that comes with the drivers to do it for you
<josh__> oho k
<nanaki_> but the tool will complain
<nanaki_> and not do it
<SimAtWork> change it to nvidia
<nanaki_> so yeah look for that line and change nv to nvidia
<SimAtWork> do you have to do anything in kubuntu to get it to use the nvidia glx instead of mesa 3d libraries?
<scabootssca> how do i add my windows partition to grub? and i already tried the wiki entry
<josh__> Section "Device"
<josh__>   identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<josh__>   boardname "nv"
<josh__>   busid "PCI:2:0:0"
<josh__>   driver "nv"
<josh__>   screen 0
<josh__> now what
<nanaki_> that's the one
<josh__> change nv to nvidia
<nanaki_> change the nv to nvidia
<SimAtWork> josh__: drive "nv" should be "nvidia"
<nanaki_> make sure you're doing this with sudo btw
<nanaki_> otherwise it won't let you save
<SimAtWork> even more important
<SimAtWork> make sure you makea  backup first
<nanaki_> yeah backups are good :)
<SimAtWork> always backup before editting in /etc
<josh__> i can't change it
<josh__> oh i need an editor lmao
<nanaki_> oh were you just doing cat? haha
<hardw1re> abattoir: it doesnt mention all of the 4xxx scanners, just some of the 44xx's the one i need is the 4070, which i found this for: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=150599
<nanaki_> yeah just do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, nano is a pretty simple console editor
<josh__> k i copied xorg into another folder
<SimAtWork> couldn't you use sudo kate ?
<SimAtWork> much easier
<nanaki_> oh yeah running kdesu kate would probably be easier
<josh__> ok now save it?
<SimAtWork> yup
<SimAtWork> then restart x windows
<MetaMorfoziS> !kde.3.5.3
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde.3.5.3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SimAtWork> josh__: ther is a chance it wont' work
<SimAtWork> josh__: and you will have a no-gui system
<SimAtWork> josh__: if that happens, grab your live cd
<intelikey> SimAtWork interesting note on backing up xorg.conf  if you cp xorg.conf to $HOME and use startx  it reads the one in $HOME rather than the one in /etc/X11 thus all testing and tweeking can be done in user space and the final step sudo mv xorg.conf /etc/X11     to make the changes system wide.
<josh__> omg
<josh__> and i can't overwrite it
<SimAtWork> intelikey: OH! that's great to know.
<nanaki_> oh really intelikey haha i never knew that
<SimAtWork> josh__: see what intelikey said.
<SimAtWork> josh__: and do that.
<SimAtWork> oh wait
<SimAtWork> intelikey: but x starts as root
<SimAtWork> intelikey: at least by default on kubuntu
<josh__> i got linux yesterday i dont know how do do this stuff
<josh__> lol
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/X is suid root  yes.  your point is ?
<SimAtWork> intelikey: it won't use the xorg in his home dir
<nanaki_> i think he means when x starts you're at a graphical login because it's runlevel 4
<peter_> hallo
<nanaki_> so maybe x is running as root?
<intelikey> try it.
<nanaki_> i dunno i'm not sure how the runlevels work that much
<intelikey> SimAtWork if it doesn't work,  then tell me i'm wrong.
<nanaki_> but if you say it works i'll believe you ;)
<SimAtWork> intelikey: why would kdm / xorg look at his home dir for a config file when it's runnign as root?
<SimAtWork> intelikey: i don't seehow it would work at all.
<SimAtWork> intelikey: if you have 10 uers and they each have their own xorg.conf then what'll happen
<intelikey> SimAtWork i don't care what you see.
<josh__> k wow
<josh__> i also tried the normal nvidia installation
<nanaki_> any luck josh?
<josh__> and i got an error
<intelikey> SimAtWork i did also specify 'startx'   as opposed to kdm    but i think it works under kdm also... just haven't tested there.
<josh__> i forget what it was
<josh__> i'll try again
<SimAtWork> intelikey: how could it work under kdm
<nanaki_> oh you don't want to do that
<nanaki_> use the one from the repositories that you have
<nanaki_> the driver isn't the problem, you just have to enable it in xorg.conf
<josh__> repositories?
<hardw1re>  http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=piratekb5.swf
<grizzly> which wld be the grub config file?
<nanaki_> the one you downloaded already with apt-get
<josh__> ooh i see...
<josh__> apt-get, what does that do
<nanaki_> gets stuff for you :)
<nanaki_> programs and things
<grizzly>  boot/grub/menu.1st isn't helping..
<josh__> i downloaded the package from their site and saved it to my desktop
<josh__> was i supposed to do that?
<nanaki_> no need to worry about the one from the nvidia site, the one you got with apt-get or adept or whichever app you used has the same stuff in it already
<nanaki_> here, try this
<grizzly> josh__: google for ubuntu guide
<grizzly> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nanaki_> go in your k menu (the start menu thing) and do run command
<josh__> k
<josh__> now what
<nanaki_> type this: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanaki_> and put in your password
<hardw1re> hmm how do i uninstall the current SANE?
<josh__> nothing happened...
<nanaki_> it didn't pop up an editor or anything?
<nanaki_> it should have asked for your password and then popped up kate
<nanaki_> try it again?
<josh__> there we go
<nanaki_> ok, scroll down in that file a little past halfway
<nanaki_> looking for the device section you pasted earlier
<josh__> i did that
<josh__> changed it
<josh__> now its nvidia
<josh__> now that
<josh__> now what*
<nanaki_> ok and you could save it just fine right?
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> i clicked the disk
<nanaki_> ok now save and close everything you want to keep because we'll restart x now
<josh__> ok
<josh__> ctrl alt backspace?
<nanaki_> when everything is exited, do ctrl-alt-backspace ya
<nanaki_> and hopefully it works :)
<josh__> k
<josh__> thanks
<josh__> what if it doesn't work
<josh__> oh i'll go into recovery mode
<nanaki_> yeah and edit the file again
<josh__> alright lets do this
<nanaki_> and change it back to nv
<josh__> thanks
<grizzly> Anybody? is there any other grub vonfig file  except /boot/grub/menu ??
<nanaki_> man grub says it should be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grizzly> I need t o add resume2=swap:/dev/hda8 to my grub config file. dding to the normal manu file doesn't works
<obf> need help with modifying xmodmap so i can set up hot keys
<hardw1re> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `libsane-hp4070.la', needed by `all'.  Stop.
<hardw1re> right im gonna leave this for tonight, so then my mum can use the pc
<nanaki_> i'm not sure what you mean grizzly, some of the stuff on help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/partitions-booting.html might help, dunno if you've seen that already though
<intelikey> what's the command string for system settings ?
<intelikey> what's the command string for "system settings" ?
<nanaki_> the one in the kde menu uses
<nanaki_> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<nanaki_> not sure what the % vars are, probably just systemsettings would work
<Agios> it's .... systemsettings although I often just run kcontrol
<timi> anyone know about the xmodmap
<Agios> all I know about xmodmap is in the man page.
<Agios> never used it
<nanaki_> you'd be surprised how much you can help someone by reading the man page and repeating what it says to them :)
<Agios> no, actually I wouldn't. I've been participating in help channels for over 10 years :)
<wolfmanz> lol
<nanaki_> haha then you are in on the secret
<wolfmanz> Agios how old are you?
<ubuntu> k
<petros> !firefox
<Josh__> i'm back
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Josh__> it died
<Agios> > 50 < 60
<nanaki_> uh oh
<Josh__> nothing works
<Josh__> i'm on the live ce
<Josh__> cd
<nanaki_> well you could boot into recovery mode on your hd, all you really need to do is use a command line editor (such as nano) to change the nvidia string back to nv
<Josh__> oh
<taos_KB> I'm having a problem with xorg-flgrx graphics driver...I think?
<Josh__> well i'm going into the system
<intelikey> SimAtWork after testing with both root and user on the latest kubuntu  it seems that it only works for root.   it did use to work for users also.  xorg is changing...   still playing with /root/xorg.conf is a safer bet than /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanaki_> because that's all we changed and it was working before
<Josh__> oh no
<Josh__> it won't let me into the hard drive
<nanaki_> yeah i dunno how it's gonna handle the permissions
<nanaki_> i would just boot into recovery console
<nanaki_> it's not that tough
<nanaki_> you won't even have to use sudo hehe
<Josh__> mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<rocketman768> anybody know what this error message means on bootup? 'modprobe FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15.7/modules.dep no such file or directory'
<SimAtWork> intelikey: you can tell x to use a diff config file with the correct parameters anyhow
<SimAtWork> so you can still do it as a user
<nanaki_> just nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down and change the nvidia back to nv, then save and reset
<Josh__> oh ok
<Josh__> how do i save?
<Josh__> in a console
<nanaki_> in nano if you just do ctrl-x it will ask you if you want to save before you quit
<Josh__> oh nice
<Josh__> alright i'll try that
<Josh__> thx
<intelikey> SimAtWork yes indeed.   but it no longer defaults to ~/ first.
<Josh__> now why the hell would it do this to me anyways?
<Josh__> i set it to nvidia
<marcus__> need a little web server help please?
<Josh__> should i have downloaded something before
<scabootssca> whats hdb1 in grub?
<nanaki_> you already downloaded the driver so i'm not sure why it would crash like that
<nanaki_> it could be a lot of things
<Josh__> ok usually what should u do before u change the xor
<Josh__> xorg
<Josh__> i installed the gdm or w/e drivers
<supernix> Hi anyone here know much about modems need to pick a good one for my fiancees computer
<Josh__> using adept
<nanaki_> personally i just changed it and it worked, you shouldn't need to do anything except install nvidia-glx (which you did) and change the xorg.conf
<Josh__> oh
<timi> ok what is the man page?
<SimAtWork> so josh
<Josh__> i also installed all the amd64 stuff
<SimAtWork> is your nvidia working?
<Josh__> the restricted packages
<SimAtWork> i gotta go in 1 min or so
<nanaki_> intelikey: i think what SimAtWork was trying to say earlier is that since kubuntu uses a graphical login, x is starting before the user has logged in, so it must be running as root then right?
<Josh__> no it crashed, i'm on the live cd
<Josh__> so i'm fucked
<SimAtWork> Josh__: ok, restore the config file then come back
<Josh__> lol
<Josh__> ok i'll try that
<Josh__> beb
<SimAtWork> Josh__: you made a backup so you're in the clear
<Josh__> brb
<Josh__> yeah i did make a backup
<Josh__> but how would i access that?
<SimAtWork> see how brilliant you are.
<Josh__> i can't access the partition lol
<SimAtWork> you should see icons for the partition on your desktop
<marcus__> anybody know why folders under public_html wouldn't show up?
<SimAtWork> if not you might need to dig for it a bit
<intelikey> nanaki_ one more time,  i did specify starting X via "startx"   thus precluding *dm
<SimAtWork> gotta go
<SimAtWork> see you all later
<Josh__> damn
<Josh__> later sim
<Josh__> ok well now i need to figure out how to do this
<Josh__> i'll try the nano thing
<Josh__> peace
<intelikey> gooday SimAtWork
<Josh__> oh
<Josh__> and to save
<Josh__> ctrl x?
<nanaki_> ctrl-x will quit, but it will ask you if you want to save before you do, so say yes
<intelikey> ^o  == write out.    ^x == exit  (it asks about writing before exiting)
<nanaki_> intelikey: oh okay, yeah if you use startx i would have thought it would check ~/xorg.conf first
<nanaki_> guess they changed that then
<cotroler> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> nanaki_ it used too.   but only for root now it seems.  and another change in xorg i don't like at all, it uses /root/ as a swap dir.
<nanaki_> it does? hahaha that's retarded
<Steven_> why is there no up traffic in ktorrent when of got 10 leechers?
<Sarnuial> can i have some help getting the live cd to boot?
<Sarnuial> it freezes just after the menu
<Sarnuial> at "mounting root file system"
<ggodin> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<josh__> k
<Sarnuial> i hit f6 and nuked "quiet" and "splash"
<coachJ> what can I use to open .CDR (corel) files?
<josh__> i'm back
<josh__> again
<josh__> i fixed it
<Sarnuial> and it seems to be freezing when it probes 4 usb
<josh__> what if i install nvidia-settings?
<coachJ> anyone know what can I use to open .CDR (corel) files?
<Sarnuial> coachJ: openoffice doesnt?
<coachJ> i'll try didnt think of that
<nanaki_> nvidia-settings is just a util to configure the driver once it's working, that won't help you make it work
<nanaki_> you have what you need installed, it probably just needs some other thing in xorg.conf and i don't really know what
<nanaki_> bugs like that can happen
<nanaki_> check the forums maybe
<Sarnuial> coachJ: by the way, u know whats cool - im an hour drive from the corel hq :D
<coachJ> that is cool
<coachJ> Sarnuai:open office what? drawl ?
<Sarnuial> probably
<Sarnuial> i dunno
<Sarnuial> open a writter document
<Sarnuial> close it
<Sarnuial> and then go file > open
<Sarnuial> u should be able to open
<Sarnuial> all supported file formats
<Sarnuial> that way
<Sarnuial> but im not sure if OOo has support for much corel stuff...
<Sarnuial> worth a try anyway
<coachJ> I guess I can save it a jpg if I have to
<coachJ> nope didnt work
<Sarnuial> nuts
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello
<timi> how do i get kdm
<timi> or is it integrated
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i need some help
<Sarnuial> the problem with finding any info on a Linux CDR reader is most of the Google results are typos of CD-R
<Sarnuial> <_<
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how can i setup proxy on konversation????
<josh__> k
<josh__> in adept
<cyber_brain_mfkg> (my ip is banned from my local irc server)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have static ip
<josh__> what happens when you click complete upgrade
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<nanaki_> you'd need to know of a proxy that would forward your irc traffic
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone?
<nanaki_> so either you would have to set up one on another computer somewhere else, or use a public one
<nanaki_> public irc proxies that actually work are rare since people use them to spam so they get banned
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have proxys ip and port
<nanaki_> many networks block proxies entirely
<cyber_brain_mfkg> where to type it????
<josh__> to update do i click complete upgrade?
<nanaki_> hm i don't see a proxy setting under konversation settings
<nanaki_> maybe it doesn't support that yet
<josh__> ok i'm doing it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what about gnome xchat???
<josh__> i dont know what i'm doing but i'm doing it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i cant find there 2
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<nanaki_> x-chat i believe does support proxies but i don't have it installed
<nanaki_> check around the settings pages i guess
<nanaki_> it's doubtful that the proxy will work anyway though
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what irc front end do u use?
<nanaki_> unless you already know it's good
<nanaki_> i'm using konversation
<cyber_brain_mfkg> yes my friend uses same proxy
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> on windows
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nanaki_:  thanx anyway
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :)
<timi> !kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<metalhedd> I'm using an nvidia card and trying to use the TV out.  i have it working but the way its set up, the TV is like the right hand side of my desktop and it limits my monitors res to 1024x768. is there a way to run the monitor at a better resolution and still have the TV-out?
<Sarnuial> how much video memory do u have?
<metalhedd> 256 i think
<Sarnuial> so thats not the problem...
<Sarnuial> oh wiat, it wouldnt be anyway
<Sarnuial> the tv is just displaying whats on ur monitor, right?
<metalhedd> Apparently the problem is that the TV can't support resolutions higher than that, and since the TV is just an extension of the desktop on my monitor it needs to use the same res.
<Sarnuial> ok
<Sarnuial> thought so
<Sarnuial> no, i know of no way
<metalhedd> no, its wierd.  I have my normal looking desktop working as it always did, (but at 1024x768) and when my mouse goes off the right, its on the TV
<Sarnuial> oh
<Sarnuial> hmm
<Sarnuial> weird
<taos_KB> I'm having a problem with xorg-flgrx graphics driver.
<taos_KB> I installed using adept  but when I do lsmod it is not listed.
<scabootssca> how do i totally uninstall grub and then reiunstall it?
<intelikey> scabootssca you could use fdisk /mbr from a dos disk   xp's fixmbr   or over write the mbr via dd   as for totally uninstalling also needed would be apt-get --purge remove grub
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ havent started yet
<intelikey> scabootssca i have been in and out,  but did i hear you say grub boots linux but not xp and unpluging the drive with linux on it then power on boots xp ?
<wolfmanz> anyone know the command to see what kernal i have installed?
<scabootssca> yes
<scabootssca> exactly
<rr72> wolfmanz~ uname -r
<wolfmanz> thanks
<rr72> np
<intelikey> scabootssca grub can only boot what bios can read/boot  you might look into lilo   it's a more powerfull boot loader
<scabootssca> ok
<scabootssca> i can mound the windows partition from linux also
<rr72> intelikey~ why do people say to use grub over lilo then?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> who is op on this chanel?
<intelikey> scabootssca it sounds like your issue is a changing bios address for the hard drives.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> who is op on this chanel?
<rr72> cyber_brain_mfkg~ look for urself
<scabootssca> any ideas how to fix it?
<rr72> freenodes services allow u to veiw the access list
<cyber_brain_mfkg> my konversation cannot recognize icons
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :D
<cyber_brain_mfkg> all are normal users
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<intelikey> scabootssca with the xp partition mounted  type mount and tell me the '1' line that contains the ntfs partition ?
<rr72> all people here are normal
<rr72> ATM
<nanaki_> i think that may just be the status in this channel ya
<nanaki_> mine works on another net just fine
<scabootssca> it's fat32
<rr72> freenode policy no ops unless needed
<nanaki_> oic that's probably a good policy
<scabootssca> i'm doing that
<nanaki_> prevents ban drama
<intelikey> rr72 it's the *buntu way.   one or more of the team leadres likes grub
<scabootssca> /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/windows type vfat (rw,umask=0000)
<rr72> oh
<scabootssca> it also has another partition that has just .mps's on it
<rr72> but i mean not in this chan
<scabootssca> /dev/hdb5 on /mnt/music type vfat (rw,umask=0000)
<rr72> i don't hang here, im only here cause i need help badly
<scabootssca> intelikey: the first has the windows folder on it
<intelikey> scabootssca ok not in /boot/grub/devicemap   is there a referance to /dev/hdb  ?
<rocketman768> what is gtk+-2.0's name if i want to apt-get it?
<intelikey> s/not/now/
<scabootssca> intelikey, no
<scabootssca> just hda
<intelikey> rocketman768 use apt-cache search gtk    for that info.
<rocketman768> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> apt-cache search/show blah     is your friend.
<intelikey> scabootssca ok try adding one.   like the one for hda   follow the same nomenclature
<scabootssca> ok i'll try
<scabootssca> ok i added it
<scabootssca> i'll try to restart and load windows i guess?
<Sarnuial> ACK!
<Sarnuial> NO!
<scabootssca> i added "(hd1)	/dev/hdb"
<Sarnuial> BAD scabootssca
<intelikey> scabootssca then add an " (hd1,0) boot chainloader +1  "    line in /boot/grub/menu.list         errr check the syntax cause i dont use grub.
<Sarnuial> oh wait
<Sarnuial> im in windoze...
<coachJ> can U install a RPM on Kubuntu?
<nanaki_> yes
<intelikey> scabootssca yep
<nanaki_> but you probably don't want to
<nanaki_> make sure it's not in the ubuntu repositories first (universe and multiverse too!)
<scabootssca> i have title Windows Xp
<scabootssca> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<scabootssca> makeactive
<scabootssca> chainloader +1
<scabootssca> boot
<coachJ> nanki: anything special I have to do?
<nanaki_> if you can't find it anywhere except in an rpm, you need the program "alien" which should be in the repositories
<scabootssca> oops sorry channel
<intelikey> coachJ you can  but there is probably a .deb of the same thing
<scabootssca> it wasnt on one line
<nanaki_> beyond that i'm not sure, but it should come with docs, just look for alien
<coachJ> havent found it but i'll keep looking
<coachJ> k
<intelikey> coachJ apt-cache search <name>
<coachJ> k
<intelikey> scabootssca looks good   test it.
<intelikey> grub may have a switch to set it to boot-as=0x80   like lilo has       idk...
<rocketman768> i am trying to run make gconfig, and it tells me i need gtk+-2.0 installed. Well, it's installed and gconfig still complains, wtf?
<intelikey> hehhe toggeling suid on and off at will for mount point /      krazzy  man ;;;
<intelikey> rocketman768 build-essential
<intelikey> ???
<rocketman768> intelikey: what do you mean?
<intelikey> install it
<rr72> actuelly setting defualt init/run level could be good for 6 or 1
<rr72> for security measure if u go away
<rr72> just use a cd to change it back
<nanaki_> anyone else could change it back then too
<nanaki_> with a similar cd
<rr72> not if u don't make the computer boot from cd
<nanaki_> follow the mantra of the security professional: physical access IS root access
<nanaki_> and lock your door accordingly ;)
<Agios> pull the hdd and lock it up if you are that paranoid :)
<intelikey> rr72 cd     boot a cd to change runlevels ???
<rr72> encrypt it all via 128 random DoD algorithms
<rr72> root
<rr72> this-is-not-my-pass
<rr72> oops
<intelikey> rr72 why not have a hot key to switch init 3   init 4    then you could have root totally locked down no sudo no suid  no nothing      hit the hot key  and back to normal
<intelikey> that way normal users could continue business as normal  but all admin tasks would simply be 'off line'  for the time
<timi> hey intellikey i see your talking about hot keys, do you know how to modify an xmodmap so i can add functions to some media buttons
<intelikey> timi not well enough to help you.   i might trial and error get my own set.   sorry.
<Hawkwind> timi: Are you trying to do multimedia keys on your keyboard ?
<intelikey> i do set my windows keys to switch consoles  with this....  echo 'keycode 125 = Decr_Console' | loadkeys && echo 'keycode 126 = Incr_Console' | loadkeys  .... in an init script.   but like i said i'd have to do lots of poking around.
<timi> welll my laptop has media button
<timi> on the front edge
<timi> i found instructions for getting them to work
<timi> but the guy just said edit xmodmap
<Hawkwind> timi: lineak is a good thing for multimedia keys
<Hawkwind> timi: http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/allinone.html  <~~xmodmap how-to that works perfectly
<Hawkwind> timi: But Lineak is very simple to use.  Great little program
<intelikey> timi  you can use showkeys  to learn what they are
<timi> ok
<wolfmanz> is there a quick way to configure the extra keys i have my keyboard the multimedia keys?
<intelikey> wolfmanz X or console ?
<wolfmanz> so they work in kde:D
<intelikey> see the above postings to timi
<josh__> how do i play mp3's from my windows partition?
<timi> how do i change my kdm
<timi> is there a theme manager somewher for it
<intelikey> !mp3 > josh__
<josh__> huh?
<intelikey> timi system settings
<Dragnslcr> Heh, nice, I was gonna ask about special keyboards too
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<abattoir> josh__: is your windows partition mounted?
<timi> not there
<josh__> how do you tell that its mounted
<timi> under kcontrol splash screen is there
<abattoir> josh__: and do mp3s in your linux partition play?
<intelikey> timi was when i customized mine.....
<josh__> umm
<josh__> only ogg's
<abattoir> josh__: amarok?
<timi> i installed all the kdm packagkes except kcontrol kdmtheme not there
<_greg> Hawkwind: where would you get "lineac"? Adept came up empty.
<josh__> ya
<timi> really was it under look or something
<abattoir> josh__: install 'libxine-extracodecs'
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<josh__> oh ok
<josh__> and then it should work?
<abattoir> josh__: make sure you have 'multiverse' enabled
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> josh__: if you do it right, yes it should work
<intelikey> bottom line i think.   i'm not gonna start a gui just to look.
<josh__> even the ones from my windows partition?
<josh__> how do i enable multiverse?
<abattoir> josh__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> josh__: yeah, why not?
<intelikey> !repos > josh__
<josh__> how do i enable multiverse
<abattoir> josh__: dude, look at the links i have given... intelikey and I have told you twice already
<intelikey> josh__ windows partition is a referance to ntfs i presume, but; data is data. is place of storage is hardly relavent to who it's used.
<josh__> oops lol
<josh__> i'm doing homework so i'm distracted
<intelikey> s/who/how
<wolfmanz> i gotta use that line some time lol
<intelikey> so stop distracting us until you are not busy.
<wolfmanz> lol
<intelikey> asking a lot of questions that were just answered for you, is a good way to stop getting answers and start getting ignored..... how ever i have learned that answering other peoples questions in here has the same affect....
<josh__> sorry
<josh__> lol
<KDEfanboy> heh
<wolfmanz> these linux folk are touchy people lol
<danny50010> hi
<KDEfanboy> lol
<danny50010> what's up guy's?
<intelikey> aint they
<danny50010> HDEfanboy, you been on all day?
<_greg> same old danny50010, you?
<Hawkwind> _greg: It's actually lineakd
<_greg> thanks hawk
<danny50010> good
<Hawkwind> Yeppers
<KDEfanboy> danny50010: sure idling, u?
<josh__> ok i'm in adept
<danny50010> no
<KDEfanboy> oic
<josh__> repository manager
<danny50010> I got a 7mbps connection
<wolfmanz> think adept should come with repos turned on
<danny50010> my brain's just slow
<danny50010> lol
<danny50010> 00.0000000001mbps
<intelikey> i've got a 2470 connection
<josh__> oh ok
<josh__> well i need multiverse
<danny50010> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<danny50010> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<danny50010> 1
<danny50010> !
<abattoir> josh__: while you are at it, enable universe too
<intelikey> 2670 on good days
<danny50010> what 2.670mbps?
<danny50010> I pay $45 per mounth for my conect, you must pay like $1000 per month!
<josh__> i have 5mb/s
<danny50010> cogeco?
<josh__> for 45 bucks canadian
<intelikey> no no letters just 2670   lol
<intelikey> as in 2k
<josh__> rogers internet
<danny50010> 2kbps
<josh__> its canadian
<danny50010> that's slow
<josh__> it pwns u all
<danny50010> I have 7mbps
<danny50010> $45
<danny50010> cogeco
<danny50010> I pawn you lol
<intelikey> danny50010 now you got it.
<danny50010> got what?
<intelikey> :)
<danny50010> :)
<rr72> how do i install NVIDIA drivers by hand? gcc isnt the same or it can't find modules in the kernal
<danny50010> just needed to get my brain warmed up
<rr72> i want to wipe my system of nvidia and start from fresh
<danny50010> you can't do it by hand
<danny50010> you'll get a shock
<rr72> danny50010~ i need to do it by hand
<danny50010> lol
<intelikey> but DoS attacks can't touch sush a slow connection.....  all it can do is cause a ping timeout   :)      pro's and con's to everything i guess.
<danny50010> you'll get a shok
<danny50010> c
<danny50010> shock
<danny50010> sorry
<danny50010> told you my brain was slow
<danny50010> 00.000001mbps
<rr72> intelikey~ how do i install nvidia by hand? all the gcc versions are wrong and can't find one on the server that fits my kernel
<rr72> don't u mean bytes not mbs
<Dragnslcr> How would I have a button in the KDE panel run an app through sudo?
<danny50010> I already told you, you will get a shock if you do it by hand.
<danny50010> got to www.nvidia.com and download them.
<abattoir> Dragnslcr: just add a normal button, but in the command called to execute it prefix sudo or kdesu
<danny50010> or use the cd your card came with
<intelikey> rr72 i'm not much on compiling,  better ask someone else.
<danny50010> ok
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ around? my gcc version is too high
<h3sp4wn> rr72: what kernel version are you running ?
<rr72> 2.6.12-9-386
<intelikey> can't you have multi-gcc's ???
<danny50010> what's a gcc?
<h3sp4wn> rr72: on breezy ?
<rr72> iirc yes
<intelikey> 12 ?
<_greg> Thanks Hawkwind, now I have another toy to play with.
<intelikey> breezy kernel ?
<Dragnslcr> abattoir- tried adding sudo before it, and the app wouldn't launch
<abattoir> Dragnslcr: kdesu ?
<danny50010> gay cock collecters?
<danny50010> just joking
<_greg> rr72, I did it on a Mandrake install and it was a royal pain in the ass.
<danny50010> don't mind that
<abattoir> Dragnslcr: kdesu, because sudo will not bring up a gui p/d dialog... which kdesu will
<intelikey> 2.6.15-26-386 here.
<h3sp4wn> rr72: cat /etc/lsb-release (that will tell you what version you are on)
<danny50010> that's what gcc stands for
<rr72> ive don't it before and it was easy
<danny50010> lol
<rr72> *done
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ yeah breazy
<intelikey> gcc = gnu c compiler
<Dragnslcr> abattoir- I'll give that shot. I found a workaround. Items in the regular menu have a "run as" option
<h3sp4wn> rr72: If I remember correctly with breezy everything is compiled with gcc 4 except the kernel which is built with 3.4.4
<kbrooks> How do I compress a directory uing 7z ?
<draik> **other than 'cat /etc/lsb-release' you can also type 'lsb_release -a' and it will give you the same info
<rr72> draik~ idc i got it
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ so what do i do?
<josh__> ok
<h3sp4wn> rr72: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before you run the nvidia program see whether it honors that
<crimsun> kbrooks: 7zr -a foo.blah dir
<crimsun> kbrooks: sorry, not -a but a
* nikkiana headdesk repeated times.
<josh__> whats that package i need to install to play mp3's
<josh__> i instsalled the repositories
<abattoir> libxine-extracodecs
<josh__> thx
<abattoir> nikkiana: mouse works?
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ ty
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ ty so much
<josh__> omg
<josh__> i don't have it
<abattoir> josh__: did you click 'Fetch Updates'
<rr72> fixed my computer
<h3sp4wn> rr72: It worked ?
<josh__> yes
<nikkiana> abattoir, well, sort of
<intelikey> abattoir i think he may be on breezy
<josh__> i'm on kubuntu
<josh__> 6.06
<josh__> dappper drake
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ i kept getting signal 11 error and u helped me fix it
<abattoir> josh__: then if you did the steps right, the package should be there
<josh__> ugh
<nikkiana> abattoir, i need to disable that dumb feature where you double click on the touchpad and it acts like a left mouseclick....
<kbrooks> wow
<kbrooks> crimsun: thanks
<nikkiana> i've effectively lost two posts on the ubuntu forums that i was going to make because of that....
<abattoir> nikkiana: try installing ksynaptics/qsynaptics
* nikkiana sulks.
<kbrooks> crimsun: 7z gives great compression
* intelikey wonders if rr72 == ryno
<crimsun> kbrooks: for many use cases, yes.
<draik> how do you change/add multiverse repos?
<rr72> ryno who? i was ryno over a year ago
<abattoir> josh__: try going through the page again and make sure you've done the steps right
<rr72> but changed to a cooler nick
<abattoir> !multiverse > draik
<jmichaelx> man, my kubuntu install was working so well, but tonight it would not boot up anymore. does anyone know if there are someitmes bad issues when using 915resolution?
<nikkiana> abattoir, i'll give it a shot
<intelikey> hey kid how are ya  :)
<kbrooks> crimsun: when i compress ~/Examples w/ tar.gz, tar.bz2 and 7z, 7z wins
<draik> abattoir, thank you
<abattoir> nikkiana: you might need to mess a bit w/ xorg.conf to get that working though
<abattoir> draik: :)
<jmichaelx> what's up intelikey
<nikkiana> abattoir, i think that's what i had to do last time....
<kbrooks> crimsun: well, i ignored the bz2. removed it because it was creating a bigger file
<abattoir> nikkiana: you should enable SHMConfig under your synaptics entry in xorg.conf
<jmichaelx> i am having to re-install kubuntu on my laptop tonight after all of that work... this sucks so bad i have been tempted to ditch linux.... but of course i won't
<nikkiana> abattoir, not to sound utterly retarted but where do i find xorg.conf? (my fiance edited it for me last time, that's why i'm clueless)
<abattoir> nikkiana: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikkiana> abattoir, thanks
<abattoir> nikkiana: np :)
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ do i need to make it back to what ever it was?
<danny50010> you guy's get frozen to?
<jmichaelx> frozen?
<josh__> YES!
<danny50010> i sent to many haha"s
<josh__> it works
<danny50010> sorry
<draik> abattoir, It works. I was having the same issue as josh__
<abattoir> josh__: mp3 ?
<abattoir> oh sorry, that was for draik
<jmichaelx> does anyone in here use 915resolution? can it mess your system up?
<josh__> well i want to play mp3's from my other partition
<danny50010> I use 1200
<danny50010> and no it can't
<draik> abattoir, Yes. That's why I use XMMS instead of amaroK
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i remember helping someone w/ that(was that you) ?
<h3sp4wn> rr72: If you do it that way no when you reboot it will be back to normal
<jmichaelx> 015resolution is a package that enables 1280x800
<abattoir> draik: oh, ok :)
<danny50010> depends what tpe of screen your using and graphics card to
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ i never reboot, i think that is what did it to it
<abattoir> josh__: open up konqueror, type 'media:/'
<rr72> power outage
<abattoir> josh__: see if your windows partition is recognised and click on it, that should 'mount' it
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no, it wasn't, although i was told to look for you. i installed 915resolution and it ruined my kubuntu install :-(
<danny50010> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<abattoir> josh__: then open amarok and look for the file... for eg. if it is media:/hda1, look under /media/hda1
<jmichaelx> danny50010: you could get banned for doing that
<josh__> yeah
<danny50010> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<danny50010> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<abattoir> jmichaelx: look for me? i wonder who told that :P
<josh__> in system it sees that partition and i can access the files
<abattoir> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<josh__> !ping
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> pong
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz told me that, i think
<josh__> !lag
<ubotu> I know nothing about lag - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikkiana> abattoir, i think installing ksynatpic switches the synaptic driver back to the xorg one.... or at least, that's what just happened to me...
<nalioth> josh__: /ping ubotu for a lag check
<abattoir> jmichaelx: does the program recognise your resolution ?
<josh__> ok so amarok isn't playing my shit
<abattoir> nikkiana: hmmm, it doesnt do that for me :S, weird
<nalioth> josh__: it's not supposed to play that, it's made for mp3
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> and i'm trying to play mp3's
<jmichaelx> abattoir: 915resolution worked great for me... until i rebooted... then i could not get X to start anymore. i tried everything. talk about a heartache
<jmichaelx> heartbreak*
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, so you cant boot into your system?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no, i had help and we tried. i am re-installing as we speak
<josh__> it plays in kaffeine
<josh__> not amarok though
<jmichaelx> but, i am scared to try 915resolution again
<nikkiana> josh__, did you set up what your engine for amarok is?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, a 'sudo dexconf' would have restored your xorg.conf... if only X was the problem
<abattoir> no need to reinstall
<_greg> josh__: amorak is kind of bloated (imho). try xmms
<jmichaelx> abattoir: then the issue must have been more than X, we tries drxconf
<jmichaelx> dexconf*
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmmm, must have been then, i dont exactly know what happened... so
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it was only me theory that it was 915resolution... that was the only thing i had recently changed
<jmichaelx> who knows what happened... i had bad flashbacks of BSOD
<abattoir> jmichaelx: it well could be, but did you try restarting X alone... to see if it worked?
<abattoir> or did you just reboot ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, it would not work
<jmichaelx> i tried both, abattoir
<abattoir> jmichaelx: but the res was detected by the program right?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, it was nice
<abattoir> jmichaelx: did you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' after that and selected your resolution?
<jmichaelx> while it lasted...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes
<jmichaelx> abattoir: oops, NO
<jmichaelx> i didn't
<josh__> there is NO bass
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ all fixed
<josh__> i tried the eq and it doesnt help
<abattoir> jmichaelx: well, i think you should
<jmichaelx> abattoir: when i installed 915resolution, i just ran '915resolution' in a terminal and rebooted
<abattoir> jmichaelx: atleast that's what made it work for the other person... wolfmanz? maybe he remembers
<jmichaelx> abattoir: you think that may have been my fatal wrror?
<jmichaelx> error*
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i think the procedure is to run the program, see if your resolution is listed, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select your resolution,
<_roberta> alguem sabe como abrir um arquivo .rpm?
<abattoir> and restart x
<caiocafe> abrir rpm pra que?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am going to do all of that right now, so i hope you will be in here for a bit
<jmichaelx> if you have time
<abattoir> jmichaelx: should be :)
<jmichaelx> awesome
<aniquila> please, some people knows how to open a archive .rpm?
<aniquila> please, some people knows how to open a archive .rpm?
<rr72> click on it?
<abattoir> aniquila: you want to install it?
<abattoir> aniquila: ubuntu is a debian based system which doesnt support rpm natively
<aniquila> abattoir: ow yesss.. do you know?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: 915resolution installed... shouyld i run it in a terminal next?
<abattoir> try getting a deb
<abattoir> jmichaelx: yes with a -l flag right?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i don't know what that is lol
<abattoir> aniquila: shich program
<timi> i want to change my bootsplash
<jmichaelx> sudo 915resolution -l    ?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: iirc it was 915resolution -l
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i'm not sure, check that out
<jmichaelx> ok
<timi> i think i need kbootsplash  but i can't apt-get that
<abattoir> aniquila: *which program?
<aniquila> abattoir: what the programs that open archives .rpm?
<abattoir> aniquila: ugh, i told you, you cant install rpms in a debian system
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, that is what i did
<abattoir> aniquila: either try getting a deb, or worst-case scenario, use alien to convert
<abattoir> jmichaelx: your resolution is listed right?
<abattoir> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<aniquila> abattoir: alien? it's a program?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i hope i am not annoying you at all by asking to walk me through this.... i am scared to go it alone this time lol
<abattoir> aniquila: maybe someone there can help you better
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, it is
<abattoir> jmichaelx: heh, you can always reinstall :P
<jmichaelx> 1280x800 32 bit is it (i think)
<abattoir> aniquila: yes, alien is a program which converts rpm to deb
<jmichaelx> abattoir: oh yeah, i know that
<aniquila> abattoir: oww thanks
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<abattoir> jmichaelx: choose your res etc.
<abattoir> aniquila: no problem :)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i never know how to answer all of these questions.....
<jmichaelx> brb
<abattoir> jmichaelx: use default if you dont know
<abattoir> except for the resolution of course :)
* nikkiana wishes there were an easier program to use than the gimp in linux for graphics. Le sigh.
<abattoir> nikkiana: have you tried krita ?
<_greg> yeah krita is the bomb
<abattoir> nikkiana: i dont know if it is easier than gimp, but people say it is easy to use for common image manipulation tasks
<draik> !krita > draik
<ubotu> I know nothing about krita  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikkiana> abattoir, yeah, i tried it but it wasn't exactly what i wanted either
<aniquila> abattoir:  hey, where i find the alien?
<abattoir> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<abattoir> aniquila: 'sudo apt-get install alien'
<abattoir> aniquila: or you can get if from adept
<abattoir> aniquila: whichever you find easier :)
<draik> what is the purpose to alien?
<aniquila> abattoir: this program already install in my pc..
<abattoir> draik: to convert b/w different packaging formats, rpms,debs etc.
<abattoir> aniquila: good, the try 'alien file.rpm' ... wait i'll confirm that command
<jmichaelx> abattoir: should i attempt monitor autodetection?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: yeah sure, why not :P
<jmichaelx> k
<nikkiana> okay that was REALLY strange....
<nikkiana> has anyone ever had their installation of kubuntu randomly log them out?
<catadoxas> sounds wierd
<abattoir> nikkiana: no i just had konqueror and yakuake just shutdown... w/o me doing anything... weird indeed
<nikkiana> my screen went black command line style, asked for my password.... i gave it, then it popped me back into the login screen for Kubuntu
<aniquila> abattoir: where's i put this command?
<nikkiana> that was just.... bizzare.
<draik> konsole
<abattoir> aniquila: in a terminal.. konsole?
<abattoir> aniquila: also put sudo before that
<abattoir> aniquila: i think it'd be 'sudo alien -d filename.rpm
<abattoir> 'sudo alien -d filename.rpm'
<aniquila> abattoir:  ow thanks, i try it..
<abattoir> aniquila: i'm sorry not exactly sure about the command, tell me if it works
<timi> anyone know wht i use to change my bootsplash
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, now how to i restar X?
<abattoir> ok, something is weird, i'll relogin
<jmichaelx> restart*
<timi> cntrl alt backspace
<metalhedd> whats one of those pages where you can paste logs/source code etc and get a link?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: close all open applications, and do that ^^^
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<metalhedd> thanks!
<timi> abattoir do you know how i cchange my bootsplash
<jmichaelx> and do what? :-(
<catadoxas> I cant seem to set my screen res higher than 1024x... why could that be?
<abattoir> timi: well bootsplash is the term used for a lot of things... unfortunately
<abattoir> timi: you mean, when kubuntu loads or when grub loads?
<timi> like for the os
<timi> kubuntu
<draik> timi, do you mean the part with the desktop environment loading?
<abattoir> timi: so after grub loads right? search in the ubuntu community docs for usplash
<abattoir> brb
<timi> draik
<jmichaelx> catadoxas: what kind of video card do you have?
<catadoxas> nvidia
<timi> i changed my kdm and my splash screen
<jmichaelx> hmm
<catadoxas> 7800 gtx
<timi> so im trying to change to the matching bootsplash
<jmichaelx> catadoxas: then i am not the one to ask lol
<draik> timi, http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=35&PHPSESSID=2c131782ffd06d68285810e22b3ca0e0
<jmichaelx> abacan i just reboot at this point? i don't know how to restart X
<timi> draik
<draik> jmichaelx, CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<timi> thats a spalsh screen
<timi> i already changed that
<jmichaelx> draik: ty
<draik> jmichaelx, welcome
<draik> timi, brb
<jmichaelx> man, re-installing is a witch with a capital B
<jmichaelx> i had such a hard time getting my wireless to work, here we go again
<catadoxas> dont say it was metgear jmichal?
<catadoxas> netgear
<jmichaelx> catadoxas: no, an intel... broadcom
<abattoir> jmichaelx: works??
<timi> i just dl the tarball? for kbootsplash how do i compile it so its a program
<jmichaelx> abattoir: so far, but have not yet rebooted
<abattoir> jmichaelx: it worked last time too?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i'll let you know in a short bit
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yeah, it worked until i rebooted
<abattoir> jmichaelx: heh, keep your fingers crossed then :P
<abattoir> timi: see the INSTALL file in the archive
<timi> ok
<abattoir> timi: mostly it'd be './configure', 'make' and 'sudo make install'
<timi> ok
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to install a new bootsplash?
<timi> ahaha
<timi> kr4t05 im currently trying to figure that out
<timi> ive gotten as far as downloading aprogram for it
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<abattoir> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash might help you guys
<abattoir> or even https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<scabootssca> does anyone know how to remove all traces of grub?
<scabootssca> and then reinstall it totally fresh.
<bgrimm> is the msttcorefont package no longer available? i don't see it even with multiverse set in repositories.
<abattoir> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<abattoir> scabootssca: 'sudo apt-get install --reintstall grub' ???
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it looks like all is well, thank you so much for the help!
<abattoir> jmichaelx: glad to be of help :)
<abattoir> i guess you should have reconfigured X the first time
<nikkiana> abattoir, thanks for making me take a second look at krita
<abattoir> nikkiana: hehe
<abattoir> nikkiana: i should do that one of these days too :P
<scabootssca> abattoir: it didnt refresh anything the menu.lst is still the same
<nikkiana> abattoir, i can see a few things that need improvement with it but i'm not getting nearly as frusterated with it as i have been with the gimp
<abattoir> scabootssca: you want a 'stock' menu.lst file?
<scabootssca> i want the grub instalation just like it would be when it gets first installed by setup
<Kr4t05> scabootssca: use "--purge"
<scabootssca> grub --purge?
<Kr4t05> nonono
<scabootssca> what?
<scabootssca> just --purge?
<Kr4t05> 'sudo apt-get remove --purge grub'
<scabootssca> ahh ok
<Kr4t05> then, "sudo apt-get install grub
<Kr4t05> "
<scabootssca> sudo apt-get install grub
<scabootssca> ok how do i make the grub install my zp partition on hdb?
<scabootssca> zp = xp
<scabootssca> win xp
<scabootssca> any ideas?
<draik> timi, how goes your usplash?
<nikkiana> how difficult is it to install true type fonts?
<draik> Anyone here know of any school/courses that teach Linux and it's basics?
<dpt> I can't get amarom to play mp3 because lib...extracodes isn't find after elminating all # in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dpt> i can't find that package and i have already enabled all repositories
<dpt> is there any repository that i have to add manually?
<draik> dpt, have you enable multiverse on your repository?
<dpt> let me check
<Hobbsee> dpt: put multiverse after every universe in your sources list
<Kr4t05> Ok,
<Kr4t05> How do I change the KDM theme?
<draik> dpt, as Hobbsee said, just double-click on the universe repo's and add 'multiverse' at the end and press ENTER
<draik> followed by Fetch Updates and you'll be fine
<dpt> it worked, thanks a lot
<draik> yw, dpt
<intelikey> anybody use paul ?
<nikkiana> or at least krita would be nice if it weren't prone to crashing on my computer... le sigh.
<ubuntu> i need to remaster kubuntu- where is the best source of information for the 6 release?
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<abattoir> draik: ^^^^ might be interested
<draik> abattoir, interested?!?! That's like saying the ocean is a bit damp
<abattoir> hehe
<josh__> there is NO bass when i play music
<josh__> whats going on here
<josh__> hold on i'm going to reboot
<abattoir> josh__: there is always bass :P you probably are not hearing it ;)
<josh__> no, there isn't bass
<josh__> i cant hear it
<josh__> but i have the alsa drivers installed
<josh__> maybe that has something to do with it?
<josh__> k brb gonna reboot
<ubuntu_> oops should probably change nick^^ /nick then new nick right?
<intelikey> 
<Azzco> there okay I'm back to kubuntu after giving microsoft a second chance...I still have one problem though...games...I normally only play one game and I really don't want to keep windows just becuase of one game :(
<Hobbsee> Azzco: which game?
<Azzco> Unreal tournament
<helpplz> I dont get any sound when trying to play quake :( anyone now how I can get it?
<Azzco> I can't get open gl to work correctly or something
<Azzco> got a i915 chipset I think
<draik> Hmmm... Is your Unreal Tournament supportive for Linux?
<Azzco> yupp
<MojoRison> hello
<draik> I have UT2004
<Azzco> it's my configs that aint right...
<Azzco> I need proper drivers for my i915 chipset it seems...can't find much help in the forums...
<draik> Lemme check the specs of the game...
<Azzco> there was this thread...but the guy got some help and didn't tell what he did
<Azzco> okay
<Dodger_> are we talking the original UT or 2004?
<MojoRison> can anyone help me....reinstalled ubuntu and having problems getting codecs for totem....kaffeine is working fine....but totem not so much
<Azzco> original
<Azzco> but I've got the same problem with both of them =P
<Dodger_> and what's the problem, exactly?
<Azzco> it says something about missing 00 glx thingy...
<Azzco> I got it to work once...that was when I had just installed kubuntu but the graphics was horrible
<Azzco> and it had autodetected i915 chipset so I switched to that and didn't get it to work since...
<Dodger_> horrible as in slow?
<Azzco> slow, big pixels you name it
<scabootssca> how do i add windows xp to my grub boot menu?
<scabootssca> without manually editing the menu.lst file?
<justinperr> im kinda new to kubuntu and i set up wine and out of nowhere it keeps telling me that "Application tried to create a window, but no driver coudl be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly
<intelikey> scabootssca did it not work for you ?
<scabootssca> it just sits there and showd the windows entry in thje boot.lst file and flashes a little corsor
<scabootssca> and does nothing
<intelikey> scabootssca bios does see both drive doesn't it?  cause if not grub can't boot it.  you will have to use lilo
<scabootssca> bios knows both drivers are there
<Dodger_> Azzco: try "sudo aptitude search i915" to see if there's anything related to that in one of the repositories you have
<scabootssca> and i'll use lilo if i can gwtr it to work i really dont care
<scabootssca> i just want something to work
<Dodger_> and you actually don't need to sudo that, aptitude should work without
<Azzco> thx dodger
<Azzco> I'll write it down...(currently reinstalling kubuntu)
<scabootssca> so i'm ready to try lilo how do i start
<intelikey> scabootssca yeah try lilo
<Dodger_> it looks like there's source for it, so if you're familiar with compiling your own kernel module
<intelikey> scabootssca install it.
<intelikey> scabootssca sudo apt-get install lilo
<Azzco> Dodger_: well not really =s
<scabootssca> ok done
<Azzco> okay I'll be back in a while Rebooting
<helpplz> I dont get any sound in quake3.. how can I get the sound to work?
<intelikey> scabootssca in one terminal open  man lilo.conf     in another  sudo nano /etc/lilo.conf
<scabootssca> ok
<intelikey> scabootssca also it would help to know what's in /boot    so    ls /boot   for us please
<scabootssca> what?
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> pastebin the output of   ls /boot
<scabootssca> ok done ->> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18830
<intelikey> scabootssca are you starting with a blank lilo.conf ?
<intelikey> or did the installer build you an example lilo.conf ???
<scabootssca> i dunno
<scabootssca> how do i check
<scabootssca> sorry for sounding so stupid
<Azzco> it's okay we've all been/are there ;)
<intelikey> scabootssca you have   sudo nano /etc/lilo.conf   open   is there anything in it ?
<scabootssca> it's not empty
<scabootssca> so yeah
<scabootssca> there's stuff in it
<intelikey> ok  is there a line with  "image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386"  and some perams below it ?
<intelikey> i'm trying to make this as easy for you as i can, so bare with me.
<scabootssca> ok i see the line
<scabootssca> and tanks for making it easy
<intelikey> scabootssca have a look at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d18831     that should work for you.    you do have linux on hda1  correct ?
<intelikey> try cp /etc/lilo.conf .   and put that in it's place.
<intelikey> that should make it easy enough.
<intelikey> you can clear the nano buffer with ^k    that's ctrl-k cuts one line at a time...  with the mouse copy and paste in that pastebin ^  save and exit.    run   sudo lilo     it will tell you if there are errors.    if no errors   you should be ready to dual boot.
<Azzco> Dodger_:  you still there?
<scabootssca> linux linux is on hda1 ya
<intelikey> scabootssca any questions or problems  just let me know.
<rocketman768> why can I not mount an ntfs partition? I type 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /windows' and it tells me hda1 is already mounted (which it's not) or that /windows is busy (if it means locked, it's not). What's the problem?
<scabootssca> ok thanjks
<intelikey> rocketman768 does /windows  exist ?    ls /
<rocketman768> yes, i created it
<rocketman768> i can't even get it to mount using kubuntu's nice graphical utility
<intelikey> and   ls / shows it ?
<rocketman768> yes
<intelikey> ok does  mount    show any line with /dev/hda1   in it ?
<rocketman768> nope
<elijahlofgren> rocketman768: You could try running  sudo fdisk -l     to make sure that windows is on /dev/hda1
<rocketman768> i did that, and yes, hda1 is an ntfs partition
<intelikey> ok does dd if=/dev/hda1 count=1 | less  show the partition table ?   just in case a module is not loaded or the device node is missing...
<rocketman768> it shows a bunch of gobbledy gook
<intelikey> only other question is    did you run sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows     or just mount blah.   ?
<rocketman768> with some things like "ntldr is missing"
<elijahlofgren> rocketman768: I tried running that and get a bunch of junk and then 3 errors. But mounting works fine for me.
<rocketman768> 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /windows'
<rocketman768> is what i ran
<rocketman768> and i also tried editing the fstab, but to no avail
<elijahlofgren> rocketman768: Running that works for me fine. (Windows for me is on sda1 though)
<intelikey> sudo modprobe ntfs    ?
<elijahlofgren> rocketman768: Does booting into Windows work fine?
<rocketman768> works fine
<rocketman768> intelikey: what's the output supposed to be?
<intelikey> on which ?
<rocketman768> modprobe ntfs
<intelikey> none
<rocketman768> ok, got none
<intelikey> no error is no error
<intelikey> try mounting again
<elijahlofgren> rocketman768: Maybe try: sudo umount /dev/hda1
<rocketman768> same thing
<intelikey> without -t
<rocketman768> umount says it's not mounted
<rocketman768> without -t gives the same error
<elijahlofgren> rocketman768: Maybe try mounting it somewhere else, like /mnt/windows
<rocketman768> did that too
<intelikey> well you've got a dandy     let me recap  just for a minute.
<intelikey> the partition and device nodes check ok.  module is inserted,  mount point exists....   it does boot  so there is no structural dammage....  hmmm
<rocketman768> correct
<intelikey> encripted ?
<rocketman768> and like i said, kubuntu's graphical thing even gives me the same error
<rocketman768> no, i used to mount this partition just fine under breezy
<intelikey> then i'd say you have found a bug.     don't know if it's in mount or your kernel....
<intelikey> uname -r
<rocketman768> it's a custom kernel, so it's very likely there, although i don't know how
<rocketman768> 2.6.15.7
<intelikey> and generally speaking it's much better to NOT use the -t option on mount.
<intelikey> rocketman768 no ntfs support.    lsmod
<intelikey> or  lsmod | grep ntfs
<scabootssca> intelikey: it still starts up in grub
<rocketman768> it's there
<intelikey> scabootssca did you run    sudo lilo    ?
<rocketman768> ntfs                  108016  0
<scabootssca> ?
<flaccid__> hmm
<intelikey> rocketman768 idk.
<rocketman768> i hate dapper
<scabootssca> i just did
<flaccid__> i love dapper lol
<flaccid__> dang
<intelikey> scabootssca you must run    sudo lilo    to activate it and also after changes to lilo.conf
<rocketman768> i shoulda known better and just got the damn kde upgrade
<flaccid__> it'll make ya stronger
<rocketman768> lol, sure
<scabootssca> intelikey: it said Added Linux* Added Windows*
<scabootssca> i'll restart again
<intelikey> scabootssca it will test the boot parametor and if they all pass show the list of boot options if it errors then it doesn't install the new mbr.
<bigfoot1> 	i put the floppy disk into the A: drive. now what do i do to read/access save files onto it?
<intelikey> mount it
<bigfoot1> how do i mount?+
<francis3d> hey
<RawSewage> how do I make certain programs start at startup
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: Login to KDE or PC boot-up?
<RawSewage> login
<intelikey> sudo mkdir /media/floppy ;sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy -o umaks=0
<intelikey> raw init scripts
<RawSewage> elijahlofgren, I like to start with an empty session
<RawSewage> intelikey, xfce has a nice app that does it
<RawSewage> hm
<francis3d> oh shit
<flaccid__> RawSewage: KDE Autostart
<francis3d> nerds
<RawSewage> ok ty
<flaccid__> make symlink in ~/.Autostart
<intelikey> ok .kde/startup/  scripts
<joel> hey guys, im having a problem where my system keeps repeating a certain keystroke
<joel> anyone know how to fix it?
<francis3d> this is my firt day using kubuntu
<bigfoot1> intelikey: thanks
<RawSewage> intelikey, I dont know any scripting
<bigfoot1> now how do i go there in nautilus?
<francis3d> i love it
<flaccid__> sorry ~/.kde/Autostart
<RawSewage> I want an app
<joel> it seems to be pasting whats on my clipboard over and over again
<RawSewage> is KDE Autostart an app
<flaccid__> RawSewage: create symlink in the Autostart folder, kde will launch all symlinks in that folder on kde start
<flaccid__> i guess it is an app yes
<RawSewage> I dont know how to do that
<rr72> only bash coding tho?
<RawSewage> xfce has a nice easy autostart app.  I though KDE would too
<flaccid__> RawSewage: open the folder in konqueror right click and select link to application
<RawSewage> there we go
<RawSewage> kcontrol-autostart
<intelikey> RawSewage kde probably has one.   look in 'system settings'    kde help   has a search feature.    i don't use a GUI much...
<flaccid__> RawSewage: Autostart is nice...
<bigfoot1> how come i can't save onto the floppy?
<RawSewage> installing now
<RawSewage> ok ty
<RawSewage> intelikey, Im a Windows moron
<RawSewage> I dont use the terminal much
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: Then you'll want to run: kcontrol instead of clicking on "System Settings" in the menu.
<RawSewage> elijahlofgren, theres an app:  kcontrol-autostart
<RawSewage> which Im now installing
<intelikey> i don't use the terminal much either..... console user here....
<RawSewage> are those different
<RawSewage> I thought it was the same thing
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: yep, and it'll show up in the kcontrol program under KDE Components -> Autostart Applications
<RawSewage> elijahlofgren, it's there now
<flaccid__> hmm i don't have that on this kde
<RawSewage> I dont think it's there by default on Dapper
<elijahlofgren> It's not. You have it install kcontrol-autostart.
<aeon17x> where can I find my system properties in KDE?
<scabootssca> intelikey, thanks it worked
<scabootssca> i'm on windows now
<RawSewage> ok, another question:  I enter the app name.  then it wants a command.  what do I need to enter for the command, if I just want it to run
<scabootssca> and linux boots also
<flaccid__> RawSewage: enter the location of the command
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: Enter the app name in Lowercase letters. I.E for Gaim enter "gaim"
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> ok ty
<intelikey> scabootssca welcome
<flaccid__> ^ if command is in path
<elijahlofgren> aeon17x: System info?
<aeon17x> elijahlofgren: yup, system info
<elijahlofgren> aeon17x: "K Menu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<RawSewage> Ok, I'll test it
<aeon17x> elijahlofgren: that would be the device manager
<aeon17x> I'm just looking for system properties, like what distro I'm using, linux version, etc
<elijahlofgren> aeon17x: If you run "kcontrol" it shows that data on the opening screen.
<RawSewage> ok, so what did I do wrong
<aeon17x> elijahlofgren: alright, thanks
<RawSewage> the command for konversation would be what
<intelikey> aeon17x uname -a && lsb_release -a
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: konversation ;)
<RawSewage> Name I put  Konversation    command I put konversation
<RawSewage> didnt work
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: Hmm. Try /usr/bin/konversation
<RawSewage> ok
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/konversation
<scabootsscsa_> and now i'm back on linux
<elijahlofgren> RawSewage: To find where a program is type "whereis programname", ie "whereis konversation" into a Terminal.
<RawSewage> ok, cool
<intelikey> scabootsscsa_  you and your spook
<RawSewage> btw, when I start up Kubuntu, I notice a bouncy Konversation icon when it's starting
<RawSewage> I wonder what that is
<RawSewage> oh, nm
<RawSewage> it's not the Konversation icon
<RawSewage> its the KDE icon
<RawSewage> ok, restarting
<scabootsscsa_> AHH I AM MY GHOST
<scabootsscsa_> and caps lock is on sorry
<unstablesob> anyone know of a good podcast client for kde?
<intelikey> yup
<Kr4t05> unstablesob: amarok
<intelikey> :)
<RawSewage> that didnt work.  it says it has no TYPE
<RawSewage> weird
<RawSewage> so I guess konversation alone would work
<intelikey> RawSewage starting it from the command line might need some switches   --server blah --port #  --nick name   and so forth    but are you sure you want konversation to start automatically ?
<RawSewage> intelikey, yes
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Ping
<intelikey> maybe just an icon on the desktop/taskbar ???
<DaSkreech> No stirring today folks :0
<RawSewage> no
<intelikey> ok.
* intelikey <shrugs/>
<aseigo> DaSkreech: gnip
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Kcontrol is being tanked?
<rocketman768> anybody ever seen
<aseigo> DaSkreech: likely, yes.
<b_> how do i tell what programs are running
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Likely replacement ?
* aseigo starts singing, "i'm a rocket man... it's gonna be a long, long time"
<b_> like for windows theirs a taks manager how do i find what programs are runnin on linux
<RawSewage> lol
<aseigo> DaSkreech: don't know for sure yet.
<rocketman768> anybody ever seen, "modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15.7/modules.dep no such file or directory" during bootup?
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Sings along and turns up the karoke
<RawSewage> aseigo, did you watch that Shatner video
<RawSewage> ok, restarting
<aseigo> RawSewage: which one?
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Sooo we are going back to hand rolled vi configs?
* aseigo had a kickin' karaoke night last night
<DaSkreech> Or that will be addressed in time
<aseigo> DaSkreech: heheh.. you know it ;)
<aseigo> DaSkreech: nah... kcm is being worked on ... become KSettings* (e.g. KSettingsWidget, etc)
<aseigo> DaSkreech: the question remaining is what the shell application will be to replace kcontrol itself
* DaSkreech asks to get pointed to a kcm page
<aseigo> DaSkreech: we're still at least 4 months away from needing to write that though
<RawSewage> aseigo, Shatner singing Rocket Man
<DaSkreech> Ah So plenty of time to start a bidding war over who wants to write it :)
<RawSewage> Ok, I did it the way you all told me to do it orignially.  go to the Autostart folder and make a symlink
<aseigo> DaSkreech: kcm -> kcontrolmodule .. it's what the programmer sees
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Ah Goodness then :)
<DaSkreech> Just need a koolness wrap around for it
<b_> how do i tell what programs are running????????????
<Kr4t05> b_: run "top" from the konsole.
<DaSkreech> b_: Ctrl+esc
<BradZ> Hey.  Is it just the ~/.kde, ~/.kderc and ~/.qt directories I need to rsync to get identical KDE configs running on different hosts?
<BradZ> Or is there a nicer profile sync type tool out there?
<b_> ty
<DaSkreech> aseigo: I take it that Knoware is dead?
* DaSkreech mourns not following up with SOC this year
<aseigo> DaSkreech: no idea
<DaSkreech> Hmm OK
<intelikey> xtop
<intelikey> scabootsscsa_ your spook timed out
<scabootsscsa_> oh well
<|brad|> has anyone installed swat in kubuntu before?
<Cornellius> swat ?
<|brad|> samba web admin tool
<|brad|> used it all day when i used slackware
<|brad|> tried to install samba on a friends kubuntu box and got a headache
<Kadran> hi how to install chineese keyboard layout?
<|brad|> he is a n00b so it didnt help that i had a hard time with swat when i said linux was awesome
<xylus> hey anyone know what those programs that show stuff on yr desktop are called?
<|brad|> karamba
<xylus> like ittel have a picture of a harddrive and next to it ittel show cpu speed and stuff
<xylus> suck right on your desktop
<xylus> can anyone help me find out how to do th?at
<|brad|> http://bradleyalanprice.com/images/snapshot.png <--- you mean like that thing
<xylus> hold on i check :)
<xylus> yes exactley!
<xylus> how brad :)
<jmichaelx> can anyone help me out on getting a broadcom wireless card working with ndiswrapper? i had the thing working well, but i had to reinstall, and now nothing i do is working
<xylus> brad please help me i would verrymuch apreciate it
<|brad|> install superkaramba with adept
<OOD> xylus: the program that displays those widgets\gadgets is called superkaramba
<xylus> ok thats it?
<xylus> can i use that on a debian system cuz im soon switching over to deb
<|brad|> then it will show up in kmenu > utilities
<xylus> rather than kubunto
<xylus> ok ill check out superkaramba
<|brad|> then go to kde-look.org and download a theme or do it within karamba itself
<xylus> sudo apt-get install superkaramba?
<ironfroggy> is the behavior of actually putting files and such inside a mountpoint consistant?
<|brad|> xylus: yes sir
<ironfroggy> or will mounting and unmounting there suddenly cause all my files to just get scrapped.
<xylus> thanks alot brad you say kde-look.org download a theme rite on much ablidged\
<|brad|> not a prob man
<orient2000> what does it mean karamba? Is it maybe from spanish?
* |brad| has no idea
<|brad|> not likely spanish tho
<ironfroggy> what happens if i disable swap but there isnt enough room in ram for everything?>
<crimsun> stuff gets killed.
<ironfroggy> ack
<ironfroggy> is there a way to tell if there is enough room and disable swap if there is?
<ironfroggy> or more preferably, to say "turn the swap off, but if you have any trouble, just dont mess with it!"
<ironfroggy> because im planning on enabling and disabling my swap frequently.
<|brad|> not sure what the point of tha tis
<ironfroggy> reducing battery usage
<ironfroggy> plus experimenting with the use of USB keys as temporary swap devices
<xylus> brad
<xylus> u still around bro?
<|brad|> yea whats up
<xylus> oh not much i just tryed to download a transparent theme from the website u gave me but i not sure how to install them
<ironfroggy> my hope is that i can increase the length of my laptop's battery life by setting up some scripts to disable swap whenever im only running on battery power.
<xylus> but thats not realy my question
<xylus> i was just curious that superprogram is that only for adding desktop applets like the cpu monitor and stuff?
<xylus> or do i have to download them or make them
<|brad|> open karamba and click "open local theme" and browse to the extracted archieve that you downloaded
<abattoir> xylus: superprogram?
<abattoir> oh, you mean superkaramba... ok :)
<xylus> i tryed apt-get superkaramba
<|brad|> abattoir: superkaramb
<xylus> but it said something like this
<abattoir> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<abattoir> xylus: it is in the universe repository, make sure you have enabled that
<xylus> Go to Control Center
<xylus> Select "Appearance & Themes"
<xylus> Select "Splash Screen"
<xylus> Click "Add..."
<xylus> Browse for the downloaded file
<xylus> Select the new Theme
<xylus> Restart KDE
<xylus> Have fun! :-)
<xylus> For questions check: http://docs.kde.org/en/HEAD/kdebase/ksplashml/index.html
<abattoir> xylus: those are for ksplash
<xylus> 
<xylus>  link
<xylus> oops
<xylus> wrong paste lmfao
<xylus> nyways it says i have a dpkg problem
<xylus> whe ni try to apt get the file
<abattoir> not for superkaramba
<|brad|> man that confused the hell outta me
<xylus> sorry i dont even know what a universe repository is lolz
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<xylus> <---- total noob wants to pimp out desktop a bit lol
<xylus> !info superkaurmba
<ubotu> Package superkaurmba does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> xylus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<xylus> whats a dapper?
<claydoh> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2192
<abattoir> xylus: while you are at it, enable multiverse too
<xylus> yes abattoir
<abattoir> xylus: that is the code name of the latest stable version of ubuntu... Dapper Drake
<xylus> aww allright i thought it was some l33t programming or something lol
<xylus> dapper sounds l33t enuph to me
<xylus> hahaha
<|brad|> haha
<xylus> ok anyway sorry to bother u guys all i realy wana know is what superkarumba is, does and where i can manualy download it pweese
<|brad|> ugh this torrent is stuck at 99.9%
<abattoir> Superkaramba is a software which allows you to run small 'themes' on top of it, these themes are shown on your desktop...
<|brad|> follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu and then install it with adept
<xylus> lol im downloading torrents of the deb os i dont like kubuntu so much\
<|brad|> kubuntu is real easy
<abattoir> |brad|: azureus?
<xylus> kk thanks :) ill figure it all out any dependencys i should know about
<|brad|> i ran slackware for like 4 years kubuntu is real easy
<|brad|> abattoir: no Ktorrent
<abattoir> |brad|: oh ok, because i heard its a common problem w/ azureus :)
<timi> what kind of file ends with -sh
<|brad|> well this is the 2nd time tonight a torrent got stuck at 99% so maybe its a ktorrent prob too...
<|brad|> shell script
<timi> is that is used to install a program
<|brad|> could be
<|brad|> open it in a text editor and see what it does
<xylus> herm cant do anything with the apt program due to allredy in use
<xylus> would that mean i should shut down my ktorrent?
<abattoir> xylus: no, is adept running in the background?
<|brad|> yea what he said
<xylus> i dont think so
<|brad|> sweet jesus its done!
<xylus> lol
<abattoir> xylus: are you using apt-get or adept/
<abattoir> ?
<xylus> oh i see
<xylus> i have a apt notification in my taskbar
<|brad|> sounds like both at the same time
<xylus> from when i installed everyprogram on the list lol
<|brad|> oh snap
<xylus> yeah i opened up apt and downloaded everything listed lolz
<xylus> i got tired of thigns sayin i dident have dependencys
<xylus> so i download it all
<xylus> lol
<xylus> linux pisses me off alot but im still prety new at it
<xylus> plus i like how u can do anything with linux whereas windows is just a gamestation lol
<xylus> too bad theirs zero games for linux unless your running a win em and those are retarded to get running
<xylus> nyways thanks for all your help guys\
<Hawkwind> Zero games ?
<xylus> means no games for linux
<Hawkwind> There happen to be MANY linux games
<xylus> no good ones atleast
<xylus> yeah but their all made with paint
<xylus> and some atari graphics
<Hawkwind> Good is a matter of personal opinion
<xylus> or 8 bit
<|brad|> lol
<Hawkwind> No they aren't
<xylus> hahaha nods..
<|brad|> quake3
<Hawkwind> Quake 4, quake 3 aren't made with that junk
<xylus> wow theirs a winner brad
<xylus> lol quake and how old is that pos?
<xylus> like 8 years or something
<Hawkwind> Ok, so you're trolling
<|brad|> you cant go wrong with quake man
<xylus> lmfao
<xylus> perhaps but it would be nice to be able to run some games that arnt more than 5 yrs old :)
<Hawkwind> Maybe you should do a bit of reading then.  There are literally tons of games that work for Linux
<abattoir> quake 4 is 5 yrs. old? :S
<xylus> maby i should take up programming and do soemthing about it lolz
<timi> how do you cd to a directory
<xylus> yeah i know hawk
<Hawkwind> timi: cd /directory
<xylus> but like i said befor their all crappy games like jewl or tetris or pong or treasureisland
<xylus> or 8 bit rpg's
<xylus> lol
<xylus> or somethign made with python
<xylus> i seen a fiew good ones tho
<Hawkwind> Then it's obvious you have no clue what you're talking about
<xylus> hawk
<osiris> question is......do i kill my 52 day uptime for kubuntu ?
<xylus> name one decent game you can play on linux
<Hawkwind> osiris: Yes
<xylus> and ill take back everything
<osiris> ut2k4
<xylus> ;)
<abattoir> xylus: hmmm, python is a powerful OO language.. but hmm, i'm not getting involved into this troll-fest
<abattoir> hmm hmmm
<xylus> hahaha
<Hawkwind> xylus: I don't game.  But there are tons and tons of games that are linux native.  Do some damn research and stop trolling
<osiris> xylus, lot of em....ever use emulators
<xylus> troll?
<xylus> yeah
<xylus> i mean without emulators
<xylus> tho
<|brad|> oh man, this got ugly fast
<osiris> there are lots of good games that play on linux
<xylus> lol
<osiris> |brad|, nice name
<xylus> osiris know any?
<timi> when i do cd /home/timi it says its not a directory
<abattoir> xylus: this is what dpkg has to say about trolls....
<abattoir> <dpkg> extra, extra, read all about it, troll is In Internet terminology, a troll is a person who posts rude or offensive messages on the Internet, such as in online discussion forums, to disrupt discussion or to upset its participants. "Troll" can also mean the message itself or be a verb meaning to post such messages. "Trolling" is also commonly used to describe the activity.
<Hawkwind> timi: Is timi your users name on the system ?
<timi> yeah
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Nice!
<xylus> lol
<timi> im trying to install a program
<|brad|> osiris: what? huh?
<Hawkwind> timi: Maybe you are already in that directory ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh, dpkg rocks :)
<osiris> xylus, street figter 2, zelda 3, mario, sim city 3000, doom 3, ut2k4, quake 3, what do you want
<xylus> i thanks for the lesson abattoir ill shuddap now XD
<timi> im just in console and ti sjut is the regular console
<osiris> |brad|, tis my proper name
<xylus> lmfgdao doom quake streetfighter 2!!! hahaha omg
<xylus> those arnt games
<Hawkwind> timi: Then you're already in your users home directory
<Hawkwind> timi: Type:  pwd
<abattoir> xylus: you could always go to #kubuntu-offtopic and troll all you want :P
<Hawkwind> It will tell you Present Working Directory
<timi> ahh ok
<timi> thanks
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Until they get tired of him there and kick him out of there too :)
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hehe, maybe... :P
<xylus> sorry abattoir i just frustrated when people say theirs lots of games for linux and then they name off a buncha crap from like 5+ years ago lol
<xylus> i dont wana jamm something i played to death when i was 10 yrs old lol
<xylus> nyways sorry about that
<xylus> my apologys
<xylus> ill take my leave now
<abattoir> xylus: depends on your taste for eg. there is a game called Flight gear which is the best flight simulator game that i've ever seen
<osiris> and Im a huge quake/UT fan
<timi> so is desktop not a directory
<bobstro> xylus:  there are games for linux, but i've never seen it described as the premiere game platform.
<osiris> i HAVE all the linux gaming i need
<|brad|> CS will run with wine
<abattoir> xylus: you must realise that people get irritated when you say linux has zero games and is retarded to work with :)
<Hawkwind> timi: It's probably Desktop
<Hawkwind> timi: Remember, linux is case sensitive
<timi> o
<|brad|> especially in a linux channel
<abattoir> xylus: ... when most people find it otherwise :P
<abattoir> xylus: anyways, welcome to linux, we hope you enjoy your stay ;)
* Hawkwind Clicks the ignore button and wanders off to bed for the night
<timi> to configure the directory do just add /configure
<|brad|> mmmm beer is good
<abattoir> hehe, good night Hawkwind :)
<timi> or is it space then ./configure
<Hawkwind> timi: No, ./configure
<timi> ok
<Hawkwind> timi: What are you trying to compile ?
<timi> kbootsplash
<Hawkwind> !info kbootsplash
<ubotu> Package kbootsplash does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !info kbootsplash edgy
<ubotu> Package kbootsplash does not exist in edgy
* Hawkwind Smacks the metal out of the bot
<xylus> lol nono dont take me the wrong way abattoir i love linux blows windowz out the water and linux isent hard to work with its actualy not bad aside from all the confusion with software dependencys
<xylus> all i said was that installing a emulator is a hastle and hard to work with
<xylus> the only downfall linux has is zero gameing cappabilitys
<abattoir> xylus: ok, whatever, its best we end this discussion here, unless you want to continue at #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<|brad|> oh man
<xylus> aside from as you said many games like pong or tetris
<xylus> ;)
<xylus> lol
<xylus> oops
<xylus> trolling again
<xylus> i need to leave
<xylus> bye
<abattoir> hmmm
<OOD> i consider doom 3 and UT2004 to be a little more recent then pong or tetris
* |brad| nods
<OOD> but hey, that's just me
<bobstro> blame the publishers for not putting out linux versions. i'd buy 'em in a heartbeat, and spend the money saved on my OS on more games.
<|brad|> has anyone ever got swat to work in kubuntu
<timi> do i need to sudo to "cd" something
<|brad|> i did everything short of standing on my head yesterday
<timi> because when i didnt sudo it said permission denied to compile, then when i did sudo it said cd is not a comand
<osiris> timi, depends on the permissions ofthe dir
<abattoir> timi: nope, 'cd directory' should do
<abattoir> timi: you dont need sudo for './configure' and 'make'
<abattoir> timi: only 'sudo make install'
<osiris> its a permission issue
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir
<abattoir> hi MilhousePunkRock :)
<|brad|> morning
* MilhousePunkRock brought you another error message: http://pastebin.ca/99273
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: thanks, nice gift... :P
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: tried installing those packages?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hal is the newest version, and powersave most likely is there too, since it warned me about low battery state a little earlier
<MilhousePunkRock> So I guess this time it's really something with the pathes
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what are you trying to compile?
<MilhousePunkRock> Kpowersave 6.02
<timi> it something ends in a .tar.gz can it not be a directory or fiel
<cpk2|away> |brad|: i got swat to work (the samba thing i am guessing) but forgot how
<MilhousePunkRock> Needed tons of packages yesterday
<cpk2|away> |brad|: you trying to just do a simple shared dir?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: isnt there a deb for it in the repos?
<abattoir> !info kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 3199 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<abattoir> is there a great diff. b/w 0.6.0 and 0.6.2 ?
<timi> how do i get permission to open a file i downloaded
<|brad|> cpk2|away: yea the samba thing.... man what a pain in kubuntu
<|brad|> i never did get it to work
<cpk2|away> |brad|: one sec i have a link that should help you
<|brad|> samba is up and working fine
<|brad|> it was for a friends home network. he is new to linux and didnt impress him that i couldnt get it working. made me feel dumb too
<cpk2|away> |brad|: than i why use swat? i got rid of swat after i set it up because it seemed pretty useless
<timi> this thing keeps denying me permission
<|brad|> i loved swat. i thought it was real handy
<timi> do i ahve to close it first
<timi> or something
<|brad|> but i was always messing with samba at home changing crap when i was a slackware user
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, abattoir, I had 6.0... But since suspend/resume is not working, I thought it might make a difference...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm
<cpk2|away> timi: tar.gz is a compressed file
<abattoir> !info kpowersave edgy
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3199 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> hey timi... got your wlan on startup by now?
<cpk2|away> you need to untar it timi
<timi> nope milhouse
<timi> ok how do un tar it
<cpk2|away> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<cpk2|away> !untar
<ubotu> I know nothing about untar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> tar <someoptions> /path/to/filename
<cpk2|away> i think its -xjf?
<cpk2|away> you can add a v for verbose
<timi> milhouse what does that mean
<cpk2|away> timi: type tar --help
<MilhousePunkRock> I think that's how you untor something...
<timi> tar --help
<|brad|> zxvf
<timi> well that didnt work, do i type it in console
<MilhousePunkRock> the -xjf cpk2|away said, or what |brad| said are the options
<cpk2|away> is it a gz?
<timi> tar.gz yeah
<|brad|> tar -zxvf for a tar.gz and jxvf for a bz2
<cpk2|away> there ya go timi
<timi> ok
<cpk2|away> when you untar it it will create a directory
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Any idea for the pathes?
<timi> so a type in the name of the file then i type tar -zxvf
<cpk2|away> timi its tar -zxvf filename
<timi> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Damn, everyone is faster than me this morning...
<cpk2|away> if you dont want it spitting a bunch of stuff back at you you can take out the v
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm... cant find a deb for it at kde-apps?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'll look into the 'paths' thing... wait a sec
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: could you paste the entire configure run?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: There is a deb on kde-apps... But now that I installed to many *dev packages, I'd rather compile it myself... Is more educational for me
<MilhousePunkRock> you mean config.log?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'd expect the paths to be set by default, if it isnt... hmmm
<MilhousePunkRock> to=so
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: no, the entire ./configure output, you have given only a sni
<abattoir> *snip
<cpk2> MilhousePunkRock: you dont want to start compliling things yourself... you start losing things and have random folders all over the place
<cpk2> apt-get makes things so easy and clean
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'd strongly suggest looking at the deb... :)
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca/99281
<MilhousePunkRock> I've been adding various dev packages yesterday for more than an hour to get this working...
<MilhousePunkRock> I should have searched for the .deb in the first place... I wonder why it was not submitted to the kpowersave homepage, they only have .rpm there... And the source...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: something to do w/ pkg-config and *it's* path
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: rpm for?
<MilhousePunkRock> I'll take the .deb... But how do I get rid of everything that compiling created so far?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it might be possible to use alien to convert it to a deb
<MilhousePunkRock> kpowersave
<abattoir> no, i mean, which distro?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: if you didnt do make install, then removing the folder should do...
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, I would have to look that up... I guess there is no need to since there is a deb
<abattoir> as for the dev packages, remove them through adept or 'sudo apt-get remove ... '
<abattoir> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> The don't hurt my system, do they? So I'd rather keep them, in case I once _need_ to compile something...
<MilhousePunkRock> They*
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: of course :)
<abattoir> i meant of course not
<cavalierwisk> i'm a total kde n00b, can anyone tell me how i get the home and computer icons to show up on the desktop?
<abattoir> unless you are scarce for diskspace, running w/ just a few gigs of it
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I completely delete a directory on the shell?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: rm -rf nameofdir
<MilhousePunkRock> cavalierwisk: Did you look in Systemsettings --> Appearance --> Desktop --> Icons?
<MilhousePunkRock> Besides that, don't you have the system menu on the kicker?
<bastiq> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> cavalierwisk: just drag and drop it from kicker / kmenu
<bastiq> where can i read what access i get on the diffrent security levels?
<cavalierwisk> ah, ok, that worked thanks :)
<acad> i want to know how the heck do i remaster (customize) the kubuntu 6.06 edition cd cause squash keeps segfaulting on me
<abattoir> bastiq: google, maybe :P
<imbrandon> bastiq: " man chmod "
<cpk2> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bastiq> man don't tell me
<cpk2> 0777 is read write (maybe execute) for everyone
<bastiq> i know
<bastiq> but i want them all. i'm trying to make a small custom guide that fit me better than all the help files everywhere
<DaSkreech> I knew I should have tried to figure this out before
<DaSkreech> How does the live CD install work?
<DaSkreech> It copies an Image to the Hard Drive?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: just like the normal text installer
<abattoir> DaSkreech: it copies files and installs them i guess.. not familiar w/ the intricacies
<DaSkreech> abattoir: ok. So the Live CD has both an image and the packages needed to install
<timi> anyone know how to change a bootsplash
<DaSkreech> I was just reading up http://www.apcstart.com/site/dwarne/2006/07/773/inside-vistas-new-image-based-install
<abattoir> DaSkreech: you mean the image which is extracted to create the livecd session?
<DaSkreech> On how Vista installs and it sounds remarkably like a Live CD install
<abattoir> DaSkreech: oh, i read that thing yesterday
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Well Yes I know about that
<abattoir> DaSkreech: yeah, i was thinking that too, but i think it is a bit different
<MilhousePunkRock> If I do "sudo dpkg-deb --install /Downloads/kpowersave_0.6.2-1_i386.deb" now, will it specify the appropriate target path itself, or just install where it is?
<DaSkreech> Yeah something of it smacks of different to me ad I'm trying to put my finger on what
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i think Vista handles it like an OEM installation, just extract the image onto the harddisk
<DaSkreech> Maybe cause it works ;-)
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey
<abattoir> wherease here you detect the h/w and stuff, and install appropriate packages
<DaSkreech> abattoir: No I don't think so since it doesn't destroy what is there before
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Yo
<_rince_> mrgn
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Hey hey hey!
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, I see that xgl/compiz has cgwd as window decorator not gnome-window-decorator
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Did you see my question above?
<noiesmo> noiesmo, I updated my system yesterday just as quinstorm annouced she'd updated cgwd adjusted my how to also
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: no, missed it, let me read it
<MilhousePunkRock> noiesmo: Talking to yourself? ;-)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: go to the dir where the deb is and do 'sudo dpkg -i name.deb'
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, so nvidia how to has cgwd in stead of gnome-window-decorator
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: There are 232 people in here how is he talking to himself?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: else if you want to specify the full path, 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, just wondering that too :)
<MilhousePunkRock> He said his own name...
<noiesmo> so i did
<noiesmo> DaSkreech,  updated my system yesterday just as quinstorm annouced she'd updated cgwd adjusted my how to also
<DaSkreech> So he did
<noiesmo> lol
<abattoir> hehe
<noiesmo> aaahhhh
<DaSkreech> Thanks :)
<MilhousePunkRock> that's what I meant, no offense anyway...
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, no taken man your right
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<noiesmo> I'm just so excited to be here
<MilhousePunkRock> I think it's a good sign that I am still in the mood for jokes...
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: So I guess the ATI one would take a few days to update?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, heres a screen with the theme applied well the compiz one http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/mediagallery/media.php?aid=1&f=1&s=0
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, which ati one the one my site or the one at compiz.net
<OOD> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<timi> what does it mean if there is no acceptable c compiler
<noiesmo> timi, you need gcc more than likly
<DaSkreech> timi: It means you have no compiler
<timi> when you try to compile something
<DaSkreech> Or at least none that it likes :)
<DaSkreech> !b-e > timi
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, re ati howto are you talking about hte one at compiz.net man or what
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Oh yours
<josh__> k
<josh__> i'm back
<josh__> yet again
<josh__> anyone need help>
<josh__> actually i need help
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, will sort it now just going to change and make note about cgwd at this stage k?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Purty! Did you do the Cute close buttons your self?
<josh__> my sound options are set to 8 channels
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Now I get dependency errors...
<josh__> i only have 2 speakers so now there is no bass
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, yeah not!
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, now its part or gcompizthemer-theme package
<noiesmo> now/no
<josh__> is there a file somewhere or update to make it so that i can change it to 2 speakers?
<DaSkreech> Thats dead funny
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, I'm using a mac osx theme at mo but thought I'd show the compiz theme in screeny
<josh__> can anyone help?
<josh__> it sounds really bad without bas
<josh__> bass
<DaSkreech> josh__: I really don't recall but they might have speaker settings in the System settings
* MilhousePunkRock 's sound worked out of the box...
<noiesmo> maybe the cat bumped the cord josh__
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir passed out again I think... ;-)
<OOD> MilhousePunkRock: you're lucky, for some people it doesnt
<josh__> no
<josh__> its just set to 8ch
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, OOD, I've seen many people with sound issues...
<josh__> i'm guessing thats the problem
<josh__> if not there is a bass problem
<MilhousePunkRock> josh__: Go out and buy a 7.1 speaker set... :-P
<josh__> so i guess it would be sound card issues
<josh__> lmao that would be nice
<acad> where would i get older versions of kubuntu?
<OOD> josh__: you try to set it to less channels in KMix?
<josh__> yes
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Get a 50 inch Monitor :-P
<josh__> thats where i discovered the problem
<DaSkreech> acad: Same place you get the new ones
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: That wouldn't be very handy for a laptop...
<DaSkreech> Just don't Torrent them ;)
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Just add water!!
<OOD> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> What's wrong with torrenting the iso's?
<josh__> i was very confused when i had powdered water because i didn't know what to add
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey this new cgwd means no more gnome dependencies hoooray
<acad> DaSkreech i only 5.10 and 6.06, is 6.06 the only final version?
<DaSkreech> josh__: rofl!
<josh__> lol
<josh__> had to add some comedy at 2 in the morning
<DaSkreech> acad: Sorry what do you mean?
<josh__> i'm trying to do a project
<josh__> i haven't used windows in days
<DaSkreech> With Sound I'm guessing
<josh__> i mainly use it for gaming
<josh__> but i'd like to listen to music in linux
<josh__> WITH BASS!!!
<acad> DaSkreech sorry, i ment to say i only see two versions from the official site, that is 5.10 and 6.06.. nothing else.
<MilhousePunkRock> same here, josh__ If it wasn't for my gaming addiction I would get Linux on my desktop too
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, ati how to updated with cgwd info
<DaSkreech> acad: Ok what would you like? I think the first version was 4.10
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Schweet!
<josh__> my first attempt at suicide was when i jumped off a building, then i was sucked into a portal that layed me in my bed a day earlier, then i woke up and felt like killing myself
<MilhousePunkRock> Hoary, Breezy and Dapper are the full version IIRC
<acad> DaSkreech i think i want 6.04 assuming it is a stable version
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Forgot Warty
<DaSkreech> acad: It is
<noiesmo> josh__, ok install alsamixer and check the setting thru it it might help you it might not won't hurt
<DaSkreech> acad: That's the new release you said you wanted old ones?
<acad> DaSkreech, do you know where i can get 6.04 then?
<acad> DaSkreech i don't want 6.06.  i want 6.04.
<DaSkreech> acad: 6.04 = 6.06
<MilhousePunkRock> What are the names based on anyway? I know some debian code names come from that one animated movie whose name I just can't recall...
<DaSkreech> It's the same one. It got delayed two months
<josh__> wow this is retarded
<acad> DaSkreech i don't understand that. why would they give two version numbers to the same thing?
<josh__> adept won't open
<josh__> i type in the password and nothing happens
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: sabdfl's morning breakfast :)
<DaSkreech> acad: The numbers are the year and month it came out
<DaSkreech> 6.04 was delayed by two months
<DaSkreech> So it's 6.06
<acad> DaSkreech ok- so they differ slightly?
<DaSkreech> Next year we will return to your regularly scheduled month
<MilhousePunkRock> So is the testing version (edgy etch?) called like that 'cause it's bleeding edge right now?
<josh__> wow thats so stupid!
<DaSkreech> acad: Well 6.04 is considered "near" stable
<OOD> josh__: adpet might already be running
<MilhousePunkRock> josh__: Fresh installation?
<acad> DaSkreech that is what i thought, anyway to get it?
<OOD> sudo killall adept
<OOD> then try again
<josh__> is there a command i can use to install alsamixer?
<MilhousePunkRock> acad: What's wrong with 6.06 for you?
<DaSkreech> acad: You would have to choose a day and grab a nightly. They didn't have a freeze as far as I know
<draik> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<josh__> yeah maybe its already running.
<josh__> how would i kill the process
<DaSkreech> acad: Though  you could get the last flight CD
<josh__> thats usually what happens in windows
<MilhousePunkRock> what OOD said, josh__
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Yup
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> how do i find it
<josh__> cuz there is nothing in the taskbar
<OOD> josh__: do sudo killall in terminal
<MilhousePunkRock> lol... you need to open a console
<OOD> sudo killall adept*
<acad> DaSkreech yes, the squash somethen or other segments and since the md5sum matchs i suspect it has to do with 6.06 as 6.04 works (according to someone else) when I remaster (i am modifying the cd)
<MilhousePunkRock> There is not someone in here that can deal with a _german_ error message?
<josh__> ya
<josh__> apparently its already in use by something
<josh__> i did have an update fail earlier
<josh__> i was trying to install jave
<DaSkreech> acad: Err ... Huh?
<josh__> java
<DaSkreech> acad: You are remastering an old CD?
<cpk2> sun java?
<acad> DaSkreech i'd rather remaster 6.06 but i can't because squash does a segmentation fault
<acad> DaSkreech actually, i can probably remaster 6.06 with a 6.04 cd
<josh__> ok
<DaSkreech> When?
* noiesmo says nine nine which is the extent of his german skills
<josh__> alsa mixer is installed
<cpk2> josh__: that was a question were you trying to install sun java?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol noiesmo... You mean "nein"...
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, aahhh
<acad> DaSkreech i'm not even sure that is the problem, but i'm basing it on elimination..  i check the md5sums, free disk space, free ram, etc
<josh__> yeah i was trying to install java
<josh__> but its 32 bit and i'm running amd64
<cpk2> josh__: have you looked at the wiki at all?
<MilhousePunkRock> I could still post it and try to translate it... It's about dependencies...
<cpk2> !sun-java
<ubotu> I know nothing about sun-java - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<acad> DaSkreech i just realized something, i should reburn the ISO, i didn't check it and have probably scratched it..  wow- i feel stupid
<bimberi_> draik: hello?
<DaSkreech> acad: :)
<acad> DaSkreech although i was mounting the ISO, the squash was running from cd
<draik> hello bimberi
<acad> DaSkeech could cause my problem, particulerly cause I didn't check this cd and have been careless with it
<bimberi_> draik: i was just about to respond to you in #ubuntu-doc ;)
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<acad> DaSkeech i bet it won't solve the problem..  thanks anyway
<draik> sorry, I closed the wrong tab
<draik> I'm going back
<josh__> ok
<josh__> how do u send files in kopete
<timi> anyone know how to change their bootsplash
<noiesmo> timi, yeh chceck out the menu.1st in /boot/grub/ there should be a ref for bootsplash just before kernel lists and there should be a older in /boot/grub/splashblah
<noiesmo> timi, it should say splashimage
<josh__> ok
<josh__> jesus
<josh__> i need to sleep
<timi> not there
<timi> is ther a prgm
<timi> i tried to compile kbootsplash but i guess it doesnt work for kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca/99305
<noiesmo> timi, ok sudo apt-get install grub-splashimages
<timi> alright
<MilhousePunkRock> noiesmo: ^^
<timi> alright i got it
<noiesmo> timi, I take it youv'e got the stock kubutu splash its only the grub one
<timi> yeah, and i changed my splash screen and kdm so i wanted the matching bootsplash
<timi> where do i open the grub splashimages
<timi> do i just run it
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, hey I can't read greman dude I was just muching around before sorry but it looks like there are conflicts
<MilhousePunkRock> let me guess, noiesmo... No chance I can get those packages from adept?
<timi> he noiesmo i cant find what i just installed
<timi> where is it
<noiesmo> timi, eh chceck out the menu.1st in /boot/grub/ there should be a ref for bootsplash just before kernel lists and there should be a older in /boot/grub/splashimages
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, what it means is that another package or app is dependant on some of the things you already have
<timi> sweet i c it
<timi> but i dont know how i choose one/ set as default
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, and it would break your system if apt installed whats need for the new app you want
<noiesmo> timi, open /boot/grub/menu.1st there should be a line like
<timi> ok i did
<noiesmo> splashimage=(h0,2)/boot/grub/splashimages/blah.xpm.gz
<MilhousePunkRock> noiesmo: Any chance compiling it myself will work? That was what I tried before I discovered the .deb package
<Dodger_> so, i'm trying to get the printing server configured - when i do that via the control panel, it asks me for a username and password for the printing system
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, it might compile but you may need some dev packages to do that
<Dodger_> none of mine work, so is there a default i should use?
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, what's the name of the app again
<MilhousePunkRock> noiesmo: I installed tons of dev packages for it yesterday...
<cpk2> noiesmo: i just catted my menu.lst and didnt see a line that had splashimage=
<timi> noeismo am i to edit a line that looks like that or just add it
<timi> ^^^
<MilhousePunkRock> Kpowersave 0.6.2
<noiesmo> timi cpk2  my grub has it if yours does not you can add it
<noiesmo> timi, cpk2 it goes after the line in grub that reads
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: If you saw the stock kubuntu splash, there most likely is a line like that already
<cpk2> noiesmo: i am assuming it goes after "end of default options"
<noiesmo> timi, cpk2 ## ## End Default Options ## ##
<timi> ok so we add it after end efeault options
<noiesmo> timi, cpk2 add in splashimage=(h0,2)/boot/grub/splashimages/blah.xpm.gz replace h0,2 and the blah bit with the appropriate thing
<cpk2> noiesmo: where should i insert it just at the bottom of it is ok? it looks like order might matter
<noiesmo> timi, cpk2 ## ## End Default Options ## ## after this line just before your first title
<Ademan_> what ports does samba use?
<ironfroggy> is there anyway to have my laptop's wifi light controlled to light up when the wifi card is turned on?
<MilhousePunkRock> this is a pretty geeky splash: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26888
<MilhousePunkRock> ironfroggy: Shouldn't that work by default?
<ironfroggy> i thought it would, but it doesnt.
<ironfroggy> all those LEDs are programmable i suppose, so there is just no hardwired connection between it and the wifi card.
<noiesmo> 135-139 445 Ademan
<DaSkreech> Night guys
<MilhousePunkRock> ironfroggy: So you mean the Laptop's lights, like for Caos-Lock? Sorry, I over-read that
<MilhousePunkRock> CU DaSkreech
<MilhousePunkRock> Caps-Lock*
<ironfroggy> yes, the light on my laptop. what did you think i meant?
<MilhousePunkRock> The lights on your card (if it was an external one, Carbus for example)
<MilhousePunkRock> Isn't that one always one when the card is activated?
<MilhousePunkRock> The internal one
<ironfroggy> its not on the card directly. its above the laptop keyboard and the wifi chipset is internal.
<ironfroggy> like i said, almost surely isnt even a connection between them in hardware, so i suppose the drivers are expected to control the LED.
<ironfroggy> i havent seen the light outside of windows.
<cpk2> noiesmo: gonna see if the splash screen works now
<noiesmo> cpk2, ok
<MilhousePunkRock> ironfroggy: On my girlfriend's Laptop (mine doesn't have internal wifi) the light is always on if the card is activated, never flashing when it's receiving etc
* noiesmo wonders if this is what timi cpk2 want really https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> noiesmo: That's where I ended up when I tried compiling it, before abattoir said there might be a .deb http://pastebin.ca/99281
<ironfroggy> MilhousePunkRock: yes thats how mine was until i started using kubuntu on it.
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi, kpowersave works?
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, ah ok abattoir no
<abattoir> timi: didnt i already give you that link?
<abattoir> or was it someone else? :S
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: The deb depends on very new packages...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: kde 3.5.3?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Yes
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: I wanted to go back to compiling it myself now...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm... tried converting the rpm w/ alien
<ironfroggy> ive been digging all over for this, but i cant find anything.. is there some way to configure certain remote mounted files to be available when the machine is offline?
<MilhousePunkRock> Although I wonder if it will work if the deb needs very new packages...
<noiesmo> why not add repo for kde 3.5.3 and update kde then install kpowersave
<ironfroggy> i want to basically sync certain files into local caches, and for them to be available at the same location when the remote share is not available.
<MilhousePunkRock> noiesmo: I updated to KDE 3.5.3 a while ago
<timi> abbatoir i dont think so
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: then you should be able to install
<Ademan> noiesmo: tcp or udp?
<noiesmo> repo for kde 3.5.3   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu dapper main
<ironfroggy> are there any solutions for this available, or am i looking for something crazy?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: That's what the deb gave told me --> http://pastebin.ca/99305
<noiesmo> Ademan, dam not sure of top I just opened firestarter and added rule for samba and thats the ports
<Ademan> lol oh, thanks though
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock,  repo for kde 3.5.3   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu dapper main
<noiesmo> Ademan, yes lol :)
<cpk2> noiesmo: should i edit out quiet splash from kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<noiesmo> Ademan, firestarters great little iptables app
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm, it doesn depend on newer packages...
<noiesmo> cpk2, no but I think the splassh you want to change is not the one I thought you wanted to change
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: did you try converting the rpm to deb?
<MilhousePunkRock> not yet, abattoir
<noiesmo> cpk2 want really https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Healot> !alien
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: maybe 'alien' can be of help
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<abattoir> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> "but it's quite dangerous" hmmm...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Isn't compiling it myself preferable over using an rpm package?
* MilhousePunkRock gets another coffe, brb
<noiesmo> hmm kpowersave will install for me running dapper kde 3.5.3 with apt-get upgrade from yesterday
<noiesmo> abattoir, don't think i'd be using rpm unless absolutly last resort no?
<timi> how do i create an xpm.gz
<abattoir> noiesmo: he has all the necessary packages for compiling installed, but pkg-config still complains
<abattoir> noiesmo: eg. it wants hal installed, he's got hal installed, but it still complains
<wolfmanz> abattoir got a new amd kernal loading up this should get some spraks flying lol
<cpk2> MilhousePunkRock: probably but rpm will resolve depencies for you
<noiesmo> abattoir, yes i know doesnt that indicat another packages holding on to some other packages that kpowersave needs and thats why he get s conflict though
<abattoir> noiesmo: i suspect it has something to do w/ pkg-builder(or whatever)'s path
<noiesmo> abattoir, if that makes sense
<abattoir> noiesmo: but tbh, i've used alien successfully... havent had a single problem till now
<wolfmanz> When you install a new kernal should you remove the old ones through adept or just leave them?
<MilhousePunkRock> apt-get upgrade tells me, there are unresolved dependencies
<noiesmo> MilhousePunkRock, try sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you can remove them if you want, but make sure grub is also update
<MilhousePunkRock> Kpowersave was partially installed it seems
<abattoir> *updated
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<noiesmo> or ^^^^^^^^^
<wolfmanz> how do you do that?
<noiesmo> wolfmanz, up to you
<abattoir> wolfmanz: does grub boot you into your new kernel?
<MilhousePunkRock> i did that, abattoir, now kpowersave was removed
<noiesmo> wolfmanz, i remove my old ones once i'm happy with new one
<abattoir> are there entries for the new kernel in grub?
<wolfmanz> no id ea i havent restarted yet :D
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i guess that is the partially installed kpowersave, not the old one
<noiesmo> wolfmanz, reboot make sure alls good then you can use adapt to remove old kernels
<MilhousePunkRock> i removed the old one yesterday already, before i started compiling the new one
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, then that's good
<wolfmanz> whats the command to see what kernal is in use?
<noiesmo> uname -a
<noiesmo> uname -r
<MilhousePunkRock> will any of the -f options you mentioned here give me the packages that the new kpowersave is missing?
<MilhousePunkRock> After I fail to install the deb again, of course...
<wolfmanz> if i dont come back you know why lol keep a eye out for unbuntu_ lol
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: that resolves dependencies and installs/removes conflicting packages
<nubster> hello everyone.....can anyone gimme a hand with my problem....sont seem to have libqt3-mt in my system and i cant find it in synaptic pkg manager
<noiesmo> nubster, open a konsole and type
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: wait, let me test the rpm out for you
<abattoir> gimme link if you can
<noiesmo> nubster, sudo apt-cache search libqt3-mt
<MilhousePunkRock> One second, abattoir
<noiesmo> nubster, see whats returned then do sudo apt-get install libqt3-mtblah
<nubster> what do u mean...there isnt a plain libqt3-mt?
<nubster> cuz really i am trying to istall opera but the dependency isnt satisfied because appearnt dont have that lib
<noiesmo> nubster, not sure of top but thats what I'd try if i cant find the package
<noiesmo> nubster, also maybe its your repo there is a package called libqt3-mt
<timi> is kbfx integrated or is a package i need to download
<abattoir> !info libqt3-mt
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124576&package_id=162439
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In repository main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3078 kB, installed size 8728 kB
<abattoir> nubster: ^^^^
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: But I think in the end it was only a path problem when compiling...
<schmakk> why is it that apps started with kdesu uses a really small font?
<nubster> i cant find just libqt3-mt i have libqt3-mt-mysql and others
<nubster> does it make a diff?
<abattoir> guys, sorry, i have to go now
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i dont know, try exporting the PATH
<abattoir> nubster: there is plain libqt3-mt see what ubotu posted above
<abattoir> bye
<noiesmo> abattoir, bye
<timi> i just installed kbfx from adept
<timi> but i cant find it anywhere
<wolfmanz> well the lord didnt takeith away that time so thats good lol
<noiesmo> nubster, yes it will make a dif maybe add another repo to your sources list maybe the server you have doesnt have it for some reason
<nubster> well it's not showing up on mine
<noiesmo> wolfmanz, hey your back ne kernel
<nubster> i see everything but that
<noiesmo> nubster, it is on mine can give you my aussie repo
<nubster> ?
<wolfmanz> noiesmo ya that install went without any issues
<noiesmo> nubster, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<noiesmo> wolfmanz, nice
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: How do I do that`
<MilhousePunkRock> ?
<farous> nubster: goto packages.ubuntu.com and locate which repos have the package you want
<farous> nubster: it will be listed under kde
<nubster> thanks i will try that
<ironfroggy> is it ok to remove the kubuntu-desktop meta-package?
<Hobbsee> ironfroggy: yes
<ironfroggy> wont remove kde or anything, right?
<Hobbsee> ironfroggy: no, but you'll need it again when you want to upgrade tothe next release
<farous> ironfroggy: if you did not install kubuntu-desktop using aptitude it will not remove kde
<ironfroggy> its only being removed because i removed one of the packages it installed (akregator). would aptitude have removed it in that case?
<farous> ironfroggy: no
<farous> ironfroggy: i mean it will not remove kde if that is your question.
<ironfroggy> ok
<ironfroggy> is there a better feed reader than that to replace it with?
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I specify a target path on untaring?
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf ?
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf {file}
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf {file} -C /this/is/the/path ;)
<aegeanlinux> soz, should read better next time ;)
<Healot> minus the "-"
<aegeanlinux> the - is optional Healot ;) I like it because it shows its and option
<aegeanlinux> just personal {insert word meaning "thing"}
<timi> how does kbfx work
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx aegeanlinux
<aegeanlinux> timi: right click on kicker and say add panel
<MilhousePunkRock> Will that keep the read/write permissions from the archive?
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: It's all good ;)
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: it might , don't quote me
<timi> i dont see it there, i got it using adept
<Dodger_> i've got a problem going through my proxy
<Dodger_> seems like the settings i set in the control panel don't work - i have to manually export the http_proxy environment variable every new session
<Dodger_> has anyone else ever seen this before?
<noipmixam> yea somehow
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I check which version of a package I have?
<aegeanlinux> something to do with dpkg
<helpplz> how can I get sound to work in quake3?
<aegeanlinux> type "man dpkg" to
<aegeanlinux> see how to do it
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: apt-cache show foo
<aegeanlinux> (or with adapt)
<aegeanlinux> Hobbsee: TY ;)
<Hobbsee> aegeanlinux: :)
* aegeanlinux is wanted? Thats fine. Just put aegean in the sentance, and I shall see you vant me ; )
<MilhousePunkRock> So it seems powersaved is too old to compile Kpowersave
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yeah....
<Hobbsee> you'd need to compile both
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to go back and do that, and fix whatever broke there.
<MilhousePunkRock> What about using a .deb for powersave?
<MilhousePunkRock> +d
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to determine what version of powersaved is in the edgy repos?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: unlikely to work.  what do you want out of the new kpowersave?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: sure, apt-cache show powersaved
<MilhousePunkRock> hmmm, that shows me 0.12.15, i need .18 for the newest Kpowersave
<MilhousePunkRock> Neither mouse nor keyboard work when I resume from Suspend to RAM, I am desperately trying to fix that for a few days, with help from here and google...
<MilhousePunkRock> I thought upgrading KPowersave might help, Hobbsee
<crimsun> do we need a newer powersaved?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ahh.  upgrading powersaved might help, or upgrading your kernel.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's on the list of stuff to do for edgy, yeah
<crimsun> Hobbsee: is it lock-stepped, or should we push it in today?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: huh?
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, I shall try to upgrade powersaved than...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i have a version, and a version of kpowersave (source), but the two dont play nicely
<crimsun> Hobbsee: meaning is there a hard sequence order...ok.
<MilhousePunkRock> Once that is done though, I can use the newest K8e anyway
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: powersaved from source or using a deb?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: meaning you have to have a high enough level of powersaved to use kpowersave, yeah, if that's what you mean
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: source
<Desh> Would overclocking a laptop athlon 64 be a bad idea?
<MilhousePunkRock> Which can be found at sourceforge I assume?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: hmm, ok. I see Debian only has 0.12.20-1 of src:powersave; I presume that's insufficient?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i really dont know - that's what i merged in - and debian has the latest kpowersave too.
<MilhousePunkRock> crimsun: That's the newest...
<crimsun> right.
<MilhousePunkRock> We have .15
<crimsun> I'm new to KDE, so I don't have the latest versions memorised yet
<MilhousePunkRock> The newest K8e (0.6.2) requires .18
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: presuming 0.12.18, correct?
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, crimsun
<crimsun> all right, Hobbsee, ball's in your court
<crimsun> if you need me to help test, let me know in the next 20 mins or so
<Hobbsee> crimsun: huh?  oh dear.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's in lure's court, really :P
<crimsun> oh, ok.
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: oh.  the old kpowersave doesnt work with the new powersaved, fyi
<MilhousePunkRock> I am hoping I can use the new Kpo.. once I compiled the new pow...
<MilhousePunkRock> By the way, since people always mention new kernels to solve my suspend/resume problem... Is there an advantage to use a 686 kernel instead of a 386?
<MilhousePunkRock> On a Pentium 3 Mobile...
<crimsun> for smp/ht/*core support, perhaps
<MilhousePunkRock> ht as in hyperthreading? don't have that... *core as in core duo? same.. what's smp?
<MilhousePunkRock> support multiple processors?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> to all.
<MilhousePunkRock> One thing before I compile powersave: Someone suggested using "--prefix=/usr/local/" when running ./configure
<MilhousePunkRock> What does that do?
<crimsun> it should default to /usr/local
<MilhousePunkRock> So it won't hurt to use that?
<koriel> hi all, I'm having problems with my nvidia driver...I did a full upgrade using adept and now every time I use glx my system logs me out to the login screen, something like restarting X I think
<crimsun> MilhousePunkRock: nope.
<Healot> if you're thinking not to mix self-compiled packages with the stock packages, MilfhousePunkRock
<koriel> in the syslog I got something about gconfd
<koriel> so my question is how can I setup kubuntu to boot from console and not the gui
<MilhousePunkRock> It's missing "dbus-glib-1!
<MilhousePunkRock> !="
<ubotu> I know nothing about =" - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<Healot> lol MilfhousePunkRock
<marcus__> Just wondering how I can add folders to public_html and have them be visible on the web.
<noipmixam> anyway I can setup konqueror
<cpk2> marcus__: apache defaults to /var/www/ you can add folders to that or link them to that and you can access them via your domain
<helpplz> if I use alsa and quake I heared uses oss.. is that why I get no sound in quake?
<noipmixam> or any web browser
<MistaED> MilhousePunkRock, the 686 kernel, if it's anything like the k7 one, will probably enable power save and possibly that suspend/resume solution, also what video chip do you have and what driver?
<MilhousePunkRock> S3 SuperSavage
<Healot> install apache? add path directive, bind apache to your internet ip address, (re)start apache, bam
<MilhousePunkRock> It's not a video problem... Trackpoint and keyboard are dead after resume, though I can restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<MistaED> MilhousePunkRock, ok if it was an nvidia i would say to enable nvagp instead of agpgart
<MistaED> ah
* MilhousePunkRock 's Laptop is a little old already...
<MilhousePunkRock> Suspending and resuming worked fine on Windows though *ducksandcovers*
<noipmixam> figure
<MistaED> MilhousePunkRock, i'm sure it did with all of its undivided third party support attention ;) hmm, are the keyboard and mouse issues solved when you restart X?
<noipmixam> seems like your last updates prenvent me from installing any win os
<marcus__> cpk2: I enabled user directories, yet any directory I place in it is not recognized by apache. How would i go about linking the directories to my home directory?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes, MistaED, but that starts a new session, of course
<noipmixam> sysinfo
<noipmixam> Sysinfo for 'MixAM-toplap': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 997 MHz (1997 bogomips), , RAM: 236/1002MB, 85 proc's, 14.8min up
<cotroler> Hello, I got a problem. I installed nvidia drivers and now when i boot linux I just get a black screen :(
<cpk2> marcus_: linking the dirs to /var/www/ is just so you dont have to move that dir
<wolfmanz> How do i tell what video drivers i'm using ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Where can I possibly get the dbus-glib I need to compile powersave?
<cpk2> marcus_: have you tried putting files/dirs in /var/www/ ?
<MilhousePunkRock> sysinfo
<MilhousePunkRock> How did you do that, noipmixam?
<cotroler> Hello, I got a problem. I installed nvidia drivers and now when i boot linux I just get a black screen :(
<marcus__> cpk2: not yet, it might just be easier to put the directories there. I'll give it a try.
<noipmixam> what
<cpk2> sysinfo
<noipmixam> "/sysinfo
<MilhousePunkRock> That sysinfo... Did you paste it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 732 MHz (1466 bogomips), , RAM: 246/249MB, 80 proc's, 3.2h up
<MilhousePunkRock> nice
<cpk2> guess gaim doesnt support that =\
<noipmixam> Qt: 3.3.6
<noipmixam> KDE: 3.5.2
<noipmixam> kde-config: 1.0
<kraut> moin
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning, kraut
<noipmixam> almost considered like flooding
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Where can I possibly get that dbus-glib thingy I need for powersave?
<cotroler> Hello, I got a problem. I installed nvidia drivers and now when i boot linux I just get a black screen :( any help pls??
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: debian or ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> probably debian
<MilhousePunkRock> Kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> How did you do that now, noipmixam
<wolfmanz> How do i tell what video drivers i'm using ?
<noipmixam> hmmm
<noipmixam> "/qurl
<noipmixam> "/weather
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<noipmixam> just wondering how I can take back control of my laptop
<kraut> moin moin MilhousePunkRock
<marcus__> is it possible to play mkv files in linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> kraut: This is the international (thus english) channel... German channel is #kubuntu-de
<noipmixam> Random Fortune: One of the things that hamper Linux's climb to world domination is the shortage of bad Computer Role Playing Games, or CRaPGs. No operating system can be considered respectable without one. 	-- Brian O'Donnell, odonnllb@tcd.ie
<noipmixam> bla bla bla
<cpk2> ummm ok?
<MilhousePunkRock> Computers are not toys for everyone, noipmixam
<noipmixam> well ... I wish
<noipmixam> but this laptop is a toy for that dev team since they have control over it
<noipmixam> remove that VESA stuff and I might use it well
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I think now I am exploring regions that will trash my whole system...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: heh, well....no, you can always dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kpowersaveandpowersaved.deb 's
<MilhousePunkRock> powersave was missing dbus-glib-1, dbus-glib-1 was missing dbus-1, dbus-1 has been replaced with dbus
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: take all those packages from debian then, i expect
<MilhousePunkRock> So if I now get a package for dbus-1, I'm sure it will have conflicts with dbus...
<Healot> !info dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 316 kB, installed size 700 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, Hobbsee, it won't install, says it collides with dbus
<Hobbsee> !info dbus edgy
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.62-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 323 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Hobbsee> !info dbus-1 edgy
<ubotu> Package dbus-1 does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> hum, okay.  i never tried it with dapper
<Hobbsee> !info dbus-glib
<ubotu> Package dbus-glib does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info dbus-glib edgy
<ubotu> Package dbus-glib does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !info dbus-glib-1 edgy
<ubotu> Package dbus-glib-1 does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> hmm
<Hobbsee> !search dbus
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Hobbsee> !search dbus edgy
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Hobbsee> !search kde
<ubotu> Found: desktops, latest kde, code, appsy, tar, koffice, kde, burners, apt, usplash (and 27 more)
<Hobbsee> ah
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like when I am done I'll have a semi-Debian system... If it ever works...
<MilhousePunkRock> Am I right to assume that removing dbus and installing dbus-1 will get me in trouble?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: no idea.  but i would get a backup of /home before you play too much :P
* Hobbsee has a separate partition for this stuff - and doesnt really care if she fubar's her system anyway
<cotroler> i got this error guys any help? EE: Failed to initialize GLX Extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<MilhousePunkRock> Nothing really important in /home
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: only msot of your settigns
<MilhousePunkRock> Ah, ok...
* MilhousePunkRock goes searching for his USB thumbdrive
* MilhousePunkRock found it
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> make sur eyou grab the hidden files from there too
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, they are probably why I thought there was nothing important in there...
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: whynot just add a new user and login using the new user account
<Hobbsee> farous: not for testing out *powersave stuff
* MilhousePunkRock is unsure if that would help him if he damaged files which are very deep in the system...
<farous> Hobbsee: for doing adminstrative stuff i thought :)
<Hobbsee> farous: well, yeah, but if you're making changes to the entire system in terms of packages - its' hardly recommended :P
<francesco> ciao
<farous> yah i understand now why he need the backup did not see the previous posts before :)
<Hobbsee> farous: :)
<ironfroggy> does anyone know if there are plans for future versions of OpenOffice to be hardware accelerated?
<MilhousePunkRock> I just figured that my /home is twice the size of my thumbdrive
<MilhousePunkRock> So how brutally can e.g. ark compress stuff? 50%  ? ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe it's a good moment now to see if my 250 GB external HDD will work in Kubuntu...
<cpk2> MilhousePunkRock: i have am runnung kubuntu off a 400 gig HDD
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: hehe!  yes, my /home doesnt fit on my usb stick either - but i do development stuff there, and have two chroots there, so...
<cpk2> external
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: how's stuff going? what are you upto now? :P
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Be glad you weren't there... I am about to do really risky business here...
<abattoir> why? what are you going to do?
<MilhousePunkRock> replacing dbus-1 with dbus
<abattoir> and how do you know i dont take joy in others screwing up their systems :P ?
<wolfmanz> he is a windows user he likes to screw with linux people lol
<Hobbsee> abattoir: he's lookign at getting the new *powersave* stuff on edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> FAT32 shouldn't a prob for Linux, right?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: last i checked it has the same version as in dapper
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: no
<abattoir> oh powersave, though kpowersave
<Hobbsee> abattoir: that's cos lure/myself havent merged it yet.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: applies to both of them
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh, so he's your guinea pig today :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: nope...he's figuring that out himself.
<Hobbsee> abattoir: my version's on revu, but it doesnt seem to wrok
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: no, it shouldnt
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it would be a pity if after all this trouble you find out that resume still doesnt work :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow, true plug and play...
<user-land> Hello, what do you use for FTP in Kubuntu ?
<abattoir> user-land: kbear
<MilhousePunkRock> So how do I backup my _entire_ /home now?
<user-land> thanks, abattoir.
<abattoir> user-land: :)
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<MilhousePunkRock> Shh, abattoir... Don't speak out my biggest fear...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: which one is that?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: dont very, i dont think replacing dbus would make that much of a difference... but that's only me :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: keep isnt in dapper right?
<abattoir> !info keep
<Hobbsee> abattoir: check apt-cache rdepends dbus
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 202 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Hobbsee> !info keep dapper
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 202 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Hobbsee> abattoir: looks to be
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Replacing dbus is only the beginning, which is needed for dbus-glib, which is needed for powersave, which is needed for KPowersave
<noipmixam> anyway I know who did started it ... but when I'd be fed up ... just watch ur ass
<abattoir> Hobbsee: mostly gnomestuff :P
<MilhousePunkRock> It's there in my KMenu in System...
<Hobbsee> abattoir: hehe
<abattoir> apart from powersave and hal ofcourse :)
* Hobbsee hadnt checked that before running the command :P
<abattoir> kubuntu-desktop depends on it though
<abattoir> wonder why...
<helpplz> how can I use ALSA wrapper for oss apps? I dont even know what to download
<Hobbsee> abattoir: dbus and hal?  yeah, of course it does.
<abattoir> hmm, kubuntu-desktop->hal->dbus i guess
<MilhousePunkRock> So should I try keep or go with the guide you showed me, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: whcih giude?
<MilhousePunkRock> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<user-land> abattoir, kbear has some interface problems ... :-) anyway do you know where i can disable passive transfers ?
<abattoir> user-land: i havent used it extensively... maybe the manual could help?
<hardw1re> morning
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello Peter
<hardw1re> =)
<hardw1re> SANE patching is a pane in the ass
<abattoir> ok, guys have to sleep, my brain is not working properly atm, MilhousePunkRock, hope you get it solved by the time i wake up...
<abattoir> hardw1re: still doesnt work? :(
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: also did you try alien?
<hardw1re> well the patching of SANE isnt working right
<MilhousePunkRock> If you are going for a week long hibernation, abattoir... ;-)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: alien is evil
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hehe, it has never failed me
<hardw1re> im using the hp3900 patch but its not patching right, and then the configure, make, make install isnt working right
<abattoir> Hobbsee: unless you use a Suse rpm
* Hobbsee cringes at the thought
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i can test the rpm for you if you want
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: give me the link to the page, if you can
<hardw1re> pastebin
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'll make the deb and test it
<hardw1re> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: One moment...
<hardw1re> i'll run the patch, configure, make and make install and paste into the pb
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124576&package_id=162439
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to backing up my /home
<MilhousePunkRock> If I add the folder to keep, will it save hidden files too?
<MeTa[AwAy] __> hi all
<aegeanlinux> Hi [META] 
<[META] > i want to install liblircclient0 but it needs libc6 3.6.3-6 but only 3.6.3-0 installable
<aegeanlinux> How's it going ?
<aegeanlinux> dang/
<aegeanlinux> * .
<[META] > how can i workaround it?
<[META] > i'm annoyed why i need infrared control libraries if i not need it ...
<[META] > but i want install mplayers
<aegeanlinux> build them yourself ?
<[META] > how?
<[META] > i'm not a linux guru
<[META] > is there a howto?
<[META] > or anything?
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like keep is backing up my /home to external hdd now
<aegeanlinux> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aegeanlinux> !make
<[META] > no
<[META] > i'm not thinked about this
<[META] > i want it from repo
<[META] > with the fireox plugins
<aegeanlinux> kk
<farous> [META] : looks like you need dist-upgrade do you have mixed repos
<[META] > i have dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: If I screw the system, letting keep restore /home from the backup will get it back close to what it is now?
<MilhousePunkRock> wb abattoir
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, you'll need to install the packages you want again
<yelek> anyone know how to get a theme manager for kde (for switching .kth files) help much appreciated!
<farous> [META] : let me understand what you want again you want mplayer right
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: thanks :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I did not install much, I removed more from the default kubuntu
<yelek> by any chance....
<abattoir> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> keep really needs a progress bar...
<vontux> so, vlc player.... who has installed it on their ubuntu machines?
<hardw1re> i got VLC media player
<hardw1re> and Mplayer
<vontux> hardw1re: via apt-get?
<hardw1re> yeah
<hardw1re> i think it was grabbed as a dependency
<hardw1re> when i was trying to install my logitech webcam
<vontux> what repository did you get it from in your sources.list file?
<hardw1re> no idea
<vontux> how long ago did you install it?
<MilhousePunkRock> !kpowersave edgy
<ubotu> I know nothing about kpowersave edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hardw1re> its in the universe repos
<hardw1re> well i only install kubunutu on friday
<vontux> hmmm...I think I have the same repositories list...but I can't seem to get it to work
<farous> vontux: packages.ubuntu.com search for it there
<Hobbsee> !info kpowersave edgy
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3199 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> !info kpowersave edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> lol Hobbsee
<farous> vontux: if you have main universe and multiverse repos enabled you will def have vlc
<vontux> farous: ok, thx, I'll try that, if a repository server has gone down, how do I tell
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: :P  it's the same as dapper, afaik, as i havent upgraded it yet
<farous> why is it that the boot do not report which repos hold the package when using the find command
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, seems so...
<farous> vontux: have no idea
* MilhousePunkRock wonders how much longer backing up 2 GB can take...
<farous> vontux: only way i can do it through pinging
* MilhousePunkRock really needs USB 2.0 on the laptop
<Healot> (P)acket (In)ternet (G)ropher 'ing?
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: you have 2GB of hidden files? do you ever clean up your browser cache
<MilhousePunkRock> farous: Not hidden files, the complete /home is that big...
<farous> Healot: my way of making a verb out of it :)
<farous> ah ok :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Includes some downloads I wouldn't really need to back up though...
<MilhousePunkRock> The Kubuntu6.06.iso for example...
<yelek> anyone know how to get a theme manager for kde (for switching .kth files) help much appreciated!
<MilhousePunkRock> yelek: I think you can do that in the settings --> appearance
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: i have 3 GB documents folder which have only text files and some figs
<farous> so i understand but for hidden files was just strange
<hardw1re> wb abattoir
<MilhousePunkRock> are you a professional writer, farous?
<abattoir> hardw1re: hehe thanks :)
<farous> kind of a univ prof lol
<abattoir> konversation is screwing KDE.... :(
<MilhousePunkRock> nice...
<MilhousePunkRock> ^^ farous, not abattoir
<farous> :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, i got it dont worry :)
<MilhousePunkRock> what field, farous?
<farous> mech eng
<hardw1re> ok, im suppose to patch something with this hp3900.diff file... but the readme doesnt say wat to patch...
<MilhousePunkRock> Ugh...
<yelek> no MilhousePunkRock, there is no theme selector, as far as I can tell...
<vontux> vlc player, yep just had to uncomment the universe lines in my repository file
<hardw1re> 4- Copy the patch into sane-backends-1.0.17 directory:
<hardw1re> 5- Apply the patch:
<MilhousePunkRock> I think the term "theme" is not really apropriate for KDE anyway, yelek... Since there are win decos, buttons, etc
<hardw1re> i run the command and i get this : File to patch:
<yelek> well the file is .kth, ktheme
<farous> hardw1re: that is the source file you want to patch
<hardw1re> in backend/ ?
<MilhousePunkRock> what happens if you double click on it, yelek?
* farous did it one here for a kernel
<yelek> it doesnt open
<MilhousePunkRock> Or does right-clicking give you the option "apply theme" maybe?
* farous remember that patch had a prob and did not work though :(
<yelek> for instance in another distro I had a theme selector a part of the KDE control center
<MilhousePunkRock> any progress on alien, abattoir?
<farous> yelek: did you open kcontrol
<yelek> yeh I dont see anything for switching themes though
* hardw1re dies
<farous> yelek: it is in the theme manager if i remember correctly
<hardw1re> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18848
<hardw1re> ah the gits, i know whats going wrong
<yelek> ah i see now, its crashing for some reason
<hardw1re> who ever wrote the patch was thinking that sane is at version 1.0.18 when it is infact at version 1.0.17
<yelek> it says it cannot connect to X
<farous> hardw1re: might be you are using the wrong patch
<hardw1re> nah
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: konversation crashed the last time i downloaded it, am downloading again
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there any way to see the progress of a keep action?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: keep action?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, you mean the backup app...
<MilhousePunkRock> yes, abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: my brain has stopped working completely :(
<hardw1re> ok, ive worked it out i think, its just me being a complete and utter tit and not getting the right sane pack lol
<MilhousePunkRock> weren't you planning to go to bed earlier anyway, abattoir?
<cotroler> EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA x Driver not found) how do i solve that pls?
<hardw1re> he knew i was about ;p
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: well, i'll get the deb done for you first :)
<MilhousePunkRock> That's very nice of you indeed!
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: if you are going to do regular backups i would recommend you have a look at rsync
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, the deb's come out fine... now to see if it works :)
<cotroler> Any help?????? EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA x Driver not found) how do i solve that pls?
<MilhousePunkRock> farous: Well, I am still in the progress of setting everything up properly, once that is done, I will add "regular maintenance stuff" like that...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: installs fine... now to see if it runs ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> The external hdd I use to back up my home now is usually connected to my desktop though, farous
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what is it supposed to do? go to the systemtray?
<farous> ok take care all got to concentrate on wht is on my hand
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah
<farous> MilhousePunkRock: you can do that if you have net connection
<MilhousePunkRock> You too, farous, CU
<MilhousePunkRock> is it there? should be an icon similar to klaptop (or was it kbattery), abattoir
<RawSewage> is there a way to connect to a server a la putty using the Konsole
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: ssh -l <user> <host>
<hardw1re> how do i uninstall sane if i've installed it manually?
<cotroler> Any help?????? EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA x Driver not found) how do i solve that pls?
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, cool thx
<Hawkwind> hardw1re: make uninstall if you compiled it, or delete all the directories/files it created
<MilhousePunkRock> hardw1re: sudo apt-get remove sane ??
<kosh> Hawkwind: you can also do ssh user@server
<RawSewage> ok
<Hawkwind> kosh: Yep.  Linux is all about choice :P
<kosh> Hawkwind: just wanted to say that one incase you don't know
<hardw1re> Package sane is not installed, so not removed
<kosh> Hawkwind: the reason I like user@server  is that is standard for a lot of protocols
<hardw1re> i installed sane manually and not through apt
<Hawkwind> hardw1re: make uninstall if you compiled it, or delete all the directories/files it created
<vontux> I have a number of partitons on my machine that I am not able to access, when I attempt to open them, they won't mount
<vontux> here is the error message I get:
<vontux> error: device /dev/sda3 is not removable
<vontux> error: could not execute pmount
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it works for me...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i needed to install powersaved though, i presume you have it
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Is it OK that the keep backup has about 700 files less than the original /home folder?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: did you forget the hidden files, by any chance?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Unless I removed it in the meantime, I should have it, yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I checked "show hidden" in the keep options, that should have done it, or not?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: should have
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - based on that i cant see what the missing files are
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: so...? you want the deb?
<hardw1re> ok, is this anything to worry about? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18849
<MilhousePunkRock> Looking into the backup directory in Konq shows me all those .folders, so I guess it's fine...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Can we send files here?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes, DCC
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ah right
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you do understand that the risks right? :P
<chemaja> which browser to use when konqueror doesn't render properly? i'm guessing you all use firefox, right?
* Hobbsee uses firefox as a browser all the time anyway.
<MilhousePunkRock> Isn't it less risky than replacing files very deeply in the system?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, so take your pick :)
<Hobbsee> hardw1re: it fully bailed on you, or did it keep compiling?
<MilhousePunkRock> Opera is probably worth a try too, chemaja
<hardw1re> it compiled all the way through
<hardw1re> i just ran it a second time so then i didnt have all the crap in between
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: identified w/ nickserv?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'll PM you
<Hawkwind> hardw1re: I'm curious as to why you are compiling sane ?
<hardw1re> i have a HP 4070 usb scanner
<hardw1re> so sane has to be patched with the hp3900 patch to get it to work
<larson9999> is there a esddsp package for ubuntu?
<hardw1re> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18850
<larson9999> or esd?
<Hawkwind> !info esd
<ubotu> Package esd does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !info esd edgy
<ubotu> Package esd does not exist in edgy
<hardw1re> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18852
<larson9999> Hawkwind: up early or late?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Woke up for a few.  About to go back to bed as it's only 4:41am here
<larson9999> same here
<Healot> !find esd
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-esd, kdesdk-doc-html, kdesdk-scripts, libesd-alsa0, libesd0-dev (and 18 others)
<aegeanlinux> !find google
<ubotu> Found: libnet-google-perl, riece-google
<larson9999> healot and hawkwind the reason i asked is i found a sight saying to run something via esddsp program-name.  but i don't have esddsp installed.  and i found another site saying ubuntu uses esd by default.
<Healot> alsa bd
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it works :D
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice, abattoir!
<abattoir> got d/c though.. i guess sleep doesnt sustain your internet connection :(
<MilhousePunkRock> That's perfectly normal, abattoir
<[META] > how can i fix dependency problems?
<Healot> with packages, or with compilation?
<chemaja> eek what happened to my desktop icons? i press Save in the KDE Menu Editor, clicked away (instead of watching Saving Configuration thingo) and now they're gone...
<Healot> with the repos, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<chemaja> right click doesn't give a menu. is there some process i have to run that my have died?
<[META] > Healot: i have screwed up the libc6
<[META] > i need liblircclient , but it needs 3.6.3-6>= libc6
<[META] > i installed libc 3.6.3-15 from debian org
<[META] > it needs tzdata (dpkg said) i get tzdata fromd ebian.org, but it have an error while i insatll it, it said the dependencyes wrong (because the libc6 installation is not successfull)
<[META] > what dpkg cmd repairs the dependency problems?
<cotroler> EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found) ANY HELP PLS?????????
<MilhousePunkRock> Cross your fingers everyone, I am trying to suspend with the new KPowersave now!
<[META] > :)
<hardw1re> well im off for now
<Healot> MilfhousePunkRock, good luck
<MilhousePunkRock> That needs some tweaking I guess... Won't let me with USB devices connected...
<MilhousePunkRock> Damn, why can't ark open 7z files?
<aegeanlinux> It can
<aegeanlinux> install p7zip
<Healot> why not install everything under the ice?
<MilhousePunkRock> i did that last week and removed it again when I found out that it's only CLI and not GUI
<MilhousePunkRock> Will it link into ark automagically?
<Healot> ark will use all the available compression programs under your ice
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, it worked...
<MilhousePunkRock> But I forgot to backup that one thing I was looking for back when I killed windows on this laptop... :-(
<MilhousePunkRock> Is someone AOL user by accident?
* MilhousePunkRock will try to suspend once again...
<MilhousePunkRock> same sh*t different version number...
<MilhousePunkRock> How likely will a new kernel let me use my trackpoint and keyboard after resume from suspend to ram?
<BazziR> is it really a kernel problem?
<BazziR> tried reloading the module?
<MilhousePunkRock> I wish I knew, BazziR
<MilhousePunkRock> That's probably something I would have to add to sleep.sh?
<BazziR> eventually
<BazziR> but don't ask me further at kernel things, I'm well known for bricking linux installs ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> What would the command for reloading the modules for the input devices be?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: modprobe -r module && modprobe module?
<Hobbsee> sudo in front, of course
<buz> sheesh is it normal that editing a page on the ubuntu wiki takes 30s without any response?
<MilhousePunkRock> Let me try to locate the sleep.sh first
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: sorry, dozed off... I see that it didnt work... however remember you werent using the latest powersaved... i dont know if using that would change it...but...
<abattoir> ugh, where did the rest of the message go ? :-\
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: and yes, i am to your east.. what time did it show? 8/9 PM ?
<MilhousePunkRock> What about adding "modprobe -r module" to the sleep.sh and "modprobe module" to resume.sh
<MilhousePunkRock> 4.30something PM
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: aah, ok, not sure, worth giving it a try
<abattoir> ok, see you later, bye
<MilhousePunkRock> CU abattoir, thx for your help again!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: You said sudo in front, but aren't those shell-scripts above root anyway?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: huh?
<cotroler> i opened xorg.conf and it ws empty in recovery mode.....any help pls??
<MilhousePunkRock> I wish I would understand that shell scripting language...
<larson9999> MilhousePunkRock: read a tutorial.  not hard at all
<MilhousePunkRock> cotroler: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mikalsen> how to list up all servers in Konversation? all noob on kubuntu
* MilhousePunkRock might even do that ... later...
<cotroler> tnx MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> larson9999: You get how that works? Because maybe than you could hava a look at the acpi scripts and tell me where to put in the apropriate command to resume mouse and keyboard
<larson9999> MilhousePunkRock: can't now.  off to work
<Stardog> how to list up all servers in Konversation? all noob on kubuntu
<omeow> Stardog, where do you expect that list to be?
<MilhousePunkRock> Stardog: F2
<omeow> Yes, but I think he's looking for a list of 	all	 IRC servers. And that list exists nowhere, as far as I know.
<omeow> You can only have predefined servers in the server list.
<MilhousePunkRock> Google might be very helpful, as in most cases
<omeow> Konversation comes with only one by default I think.
<omeow> That's one that connects to this server.
<MilhousePunkRock> Stardog: Are you sure you are looking for servers, or is it channels?
<omeow> The channel list is Window => Channel list for $server (F5)
<Stardog> omeow:  well, I'm only familiar to Xchat, and the serverlist (like quakenet etc) automaticly opens at startup. When i start up konversation, i have to add servers manually in,(and as a noob i cant do that)
<omeow> Stardog, why can't you add a server?
<Stardog> omeow: cause i dont know how to..... and the only server i've got on my list is freenode
<omeow> Click New => Type a name (ie. Quakenet) add a server (ie. irc.quakenet.org) and add a channel (ie. #leethax0rs)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Is it possible that it does not _unload_ the modules when going to sleep, therefor reloading them on resume doesn't work?
<omeow> You can read can't you?
<omeow> :)
<omeow> If you're still stuck, press F1
<MilhousePunkRock> shouldn't that channel be called #1337|-|4X0|25 omeow? ;-)
<omeow> No.
<Ace2005_> It says the Nick Ace2005 is in use because i was logged in and i reset my router so how do i tell freenode that i am Ace2005, it won't let me change my nick
<Ace2005_> Ace2005:  >:
<Ace2005_> ping
<ubuntu> pong
<omeow> Did you figure it out, Stardog?
<Stardog> omeow: yeah... thx
<MilhousePunkRock> Ace2005: If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Ace2005_> MilhousePunkRock: as you can see there are two Ace2005s in the list, both being me, but Ace2005 is me before i reset my router and its still here
<Jh00> hmmm just testing kubuntu... nice package! I liked it more than ubuntu...
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, even better, isnt it, Ace2006
<zblach> Ace2006: happy new year
<Ace2006> zblach: thanks
<zblach> ...
<Ace2007> I want to get it for next year
<omeow> Stardog, feel free to ask anything else and I'll try to answer best I can. ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Who is familiar with those ACPI scripts?
<Stardog> omeow: kk :)
<Ace> can someone tell me which characters are accepted in nicks, i keep getting [Nick]  Erroneous Nickname
<Jh00> anyone from Brazil? I need help setting up my keyboard layout
<Ace> Yay i'm gone
<Jazon_lap> hi everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> What are things written in green and starting with a $ in .sh scripts?
<Jazon_lap> anyone be able to help me activate powermanagement on my laptop? it is non-existent in kde, but is there in gnome
<Jazon_lap> :s
<Ace2008> Hi how do i get konversation to register me when i connect to freenode?
<MilhousePunkRock> Stand in line, Jazon_lap... I am having huge trouble with it too!
<Jazon_lap> lol
<Jazon_lap> i know it works with kde because it was working with kanotix......
<MilhousePunkRock> APM or ACPI?
<Jh00> Ace: press F8
<Jack12> hi
<Ace2008> Jh00: Do i just type the password there?
<Jack12> i want to install a superkaramba theme but when i download it just opens the binary file with kate
<Ace2008> Jh00: and what goes in the service box?
<Jack12> saving it would result in a corrupt file
<Jack12> how do i download that liquid qeather theme?
<Jazon_lap> MilhousePunkRock: acpi (afaik)
<MilhousePunkRock> Jack12: You need superkaramba first
<Jh00> right click on the text "Service" and read whats there... I cant paste it
<Jack12> <MilhousePunkRock>i have it latest version
<MilhousePunkRock> Jazon_lap: It's kinda buggy... I am already getting gray hair over it
<Jazon_lap> its not working period here......
<Jazon_lap> not an option at all...
<MilhousePunkRock> do you have powersaved?
<Jack12> <MilhousePunkRock>powersaved?
<MilhousePunkRock> !powersaved
<ubotu> I know nothing about powersaved - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !info powersaved
<ubotu> powersaved: power management daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.12.15-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 376 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> do "sudo apt-get install powersaved"
<Ace2005> Ace2008: On no not again
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can explain me why the mount table tells me that i have rw privileges but i can't modify the name of the folder in it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> here an example: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/opaOFi50.html
<Ace1> test
<mute> eooe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<mute> I have a problem with the keybord
<mute> that it doesnt work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mute: use #test
<mute> and it only works again when I delete the folder .kde in the home directory
<taavi> hi
<taavi> i have a problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mute: check the shortcuts
<aegeanlinux> So do I, but I keep it secret ;)
<Jazon_lap> Device power management has been disabled by administrator.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe you gave some kde shortcuts missetted
<Jazon_lap> how do i ENable it??????
<taavi> i cant watch avi files...
<aegeanlinux> what type of AVI files? Uncompressed ones, DivX ones, XviD ones?
<taavi> any
<mariux> get mplayer and w32codecs for a special resp.
<taavi> done
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taavi> only avidemux shows them
<mariux> mplayer doesnt?
<taavi> no
<taavi> only sound
<taavi> video is black screen
<mute> you need the decoder for that video
<taavi> okei...
<taavi> how do i get xvid decoder
<mariux> i thought it was included in w32codecs
<mute> with the command file will said the codec you have
<mute> or with tcprobe - i
<mute> if you have transcode tools
<taavi> i try...
<MilhousePunkRock> What was the command to display Kernel Number, KDE Version etc. again?
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 732 MHz (1466 bogomips), , RAM: 247/249MB, 81 proc's, 6.23h up
<MilhousePunkRock> Can I run a 2.6.17 patch against the 2.6.15 kernel?
<Healot> yes, with incremental patch
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: it will probably not apply cleanly.
<MilhousePunkRock> I am looking at suspend2 right now.. Their lates release is: 2.2.7 for 2.6.17
<MilhousePunkRock> So I better take the latest for 2.6.15?
<uniq> yes.
<MilhousePunkRock> And I will probably have to do it again everytime the Kernel gets upgraded?
<MilhousePunkRock> uniq: You know that you just volunteered to help me apply the patch, do you?
<MilhousePunkRock> Or is it just the regular configure make make install routine?
<berkes> hello, I just tried the kde/kcontrol samba administration tool, but that seems to have a bug in kubuntu.
<berkes> anyone else with the problem taht he/she cannot add users?
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: i bet there are some guide on the page where you downloaded the patch. I do not have time to help you right now, sorry.
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<MilhousePunkRock> Do I need to be scared to apply a kernel patch?
<MilhousePunkRock> If so, I'd rather not...
<Tm_T> ?
<Healot> ye afraid, be very afraid, MilfhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> If it goes wrong, I can still use the recovery option from GRUB, right?
<MilhousePunkRock> Thanks for discouraging me, Healot
<Healot> you asked for it :-
<MilhousePunkRock> So did you forget the /sarcasm tag? Or is it really something a noob better keeps his hands off?
<cotroler> ppl i got this problem any 1 had the same? http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8010/snapshot1io3.png
<aegeanlinux> cotroler: Is that your screen, or an image error ?
<cotroler> my screen
<aegeanlinux> cotroler: that's interesting ;)
<cotroler> it gets like thaat
<aegeanlinux> No, I don't really get that.
<gatekeeper> cotroler: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MilhousePunkRock> The HowTo for Suspend2 says I need to compile my kernel prior to patching... Is that necessary?
<cotroler> tnx gatekeeper
<cotroler> but i just installed linux now
<gatekeeper> cotroler: hmmm that should not happen, only time I had that problem was with elivecd
<cotroler> i reinstalled linux (on a different cd)
<gatekeeper> cotroler: this may be usefull (or may be not) sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall
<cotroler> tnx
<gatekeeper> cotroler: did you test the cd?
<gatekeeper> cotroler: latest dapper cd has an option to test that the cd is ok
<cotroler> i have 5.10 version
<Jazon_lap> Sysinfo for 'arkygeek-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40GHz at 1396 MHz (2797 bogomips), HD: 15/36GB, RAM: 1236/1256MB, 118 proc's, 4.6d up
<gatekeeper> cotroler: that is breezy, latest is dapper 6.06
<cotroler> yes but i need to solve this image problem first i think
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux, gatekeeper, Hobbsee and everyone else: The Suspend2 HowTo says I need to compile the kernel prior to patching, is that really necessary?
<gatekeeper> cotroler: probable true :-)
<cotroler> :/
<cotroler> :'(
<gatekeeper> cotroler: you could download the dapper cd which is also a livecd, if it fires up ok, and X is alright then it should install ok
<supernix>  Hi does anyone know much about modems ?
<gatekeeper> cotroler: might be a better plan
<mariux__> peope still use those? :)
<cotroler> can i do anything else apart that?
<gatekeeper> MilhousePunkRock: never done it, but if that is what the advice is, I would follow it
<gatekeeper> cotroler: apart from trying to reconfigure X using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nothing comes to mind
<MilhousePunkRock> Looks like I got myself a task for tomorrow...
<gatekeeper> cotroler: have you got broadband?
<gatekeeper> MilhousePunkRock: why are you trying to recompile the kernel?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am having trouble with Suspending/Resuming... Google brought me to "Suspend2"
<_cotroler> bk sry got disconnected
<MilhousePunkRock> It seems to be a kernel patch, to apply it I need to recompile... As far as I understand it, which is not much anyway...
<r4z\Jan> i've a problem with my irda device "unable to allocate dma=3" i found in /proc/dma that 3 is already used by parport0 how can i change dma's ?
* MilhousePunkRock did not even start with IRDA yet...
* Hobbsee knows *nothing* about compiling kernels
<user-land> Hello again. I tried to add a few old harddisks to my computer now, but grub threw errors 15 and 17 consistently.
<user-land> so i removed the other harddisks, but now my dual monitor setup does not work anymore, instead i am stuck with 1024x800 instead of 1200 pixel ...
<user-land> how can i check if i am still using the nvidia driver and how can i reenable dual head ?
<MilhousePunkRock> I might be lucky and someone else created a kubuntu dapper kernel with suspend2 in it already...
<cotroler> bk...sry got disconneced
<MilhousePunkRock> Are the kernels the same for ubuntu and kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> suspend2 kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> opps
<MilhousePunkRock> oops*
<MilhousePunkRock> http://www.ucc.asn.au/~dagobah/ubuntu-suspend2/dapper/
<MilhousePunkRock> Seems like there are various kernels with Suspend2 in them there...
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Yes, its necessary to compile kernel for Suspend2
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Soz about the lateness, watching the bill ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx, aegeanlinux... Seems I found a site that has ubuntu-kernels with suspend to in them...
<MilhousePunkRock> http://www.ucc.asn.au/~dagobah/ubuntu-suspend2/dapper/
<aegeanlinux> KK.
<aegeanlinux> Only looking through the lines that were red sozzy ; )
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it safe to try one of them (the apropriate one, of course)
<aegeanlinux> I can't say that for sure
<aegeanlinux> do you trust the source 100%
<aegeanlinux> especially for a kernel
<MilhousePunkRock> How does this whole kernel thing work anyway, since I have never recompiled one so far, it won't touch KDE etc, will it?
<Healot> no, it shall not
<aegeanlinux> No, it will not. The kernel is the bit of Linux that does memory, and all the processes and the multi tasking
<aegeanlinux> basicly, with out the Kernel, there would be no bash running, or KDE ;)
<aegeanlinux> The name "Linux" basically means "The Kernel" (www.kernel.org_
<aegeanlinux> * www.kernel.org
<aegeanlinux> (not litrally though ;) )
<Healot> gro.lenrek.www
<user-land> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, this page is a little clearer I guess: http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/dapper-kernels/
<MilhousePunkRock> I believe this guy did all the work I was going to do myself and compiled a vanilla dapper kernel and patched suspend2 in it...
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: What processor do you have?
<aegeanlinux> Intel P4 ? Celeron ? Celeron D ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Neither of those
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 1132 MHz (2266 bogomips), , RAM: 247/249MB, 77 proc's, 7.33h up
<aegeanlinux> KK, that fits the specs too.
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh dear, it looks like I really need to upgrade my RAM...
<aegeanlinux> Here's the go, the site has a .au address, you need to be reg'd with the Aus. GovT to get one, so you can always track this dude down if it stuffs up your PC ;)
<aegeanlinux> Add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<aegeanlinux>     deb http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/ubuntu-suspend2 dapper/
<aegeanlinux> But as always, it is at your own risj
<aegeanlinux> *risj
<aegeanlinux> *risk
<MilhousePunkRock> will sudo apt-get update prompt me which kernel I want?
<gatekeeper> MilhousePunkRock: the kernel is modularised these days, so a full recompile should not be necessary, should be a case of finding the right module and doing any necessary configuring as the person in that url has
<aegeanlinux> No, but it will install the right kernel
<aegeanlinux> http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/dapper-kernels/ <-- read instructions
<MilhousePunkRock> What if I rather want the 686 kernel though, my CPU is a 686-class CPU, isn't it?
<aegeanlinux> Yes, It is a p3
<aegeanlinux> http://www.aegeanlinux.be/index.php?n=Main.WhatIsAegeanLinux <-- list of 686 Processors
<MilhousePunkRock> gatekeeper: I am aware of that, but Suspend2 only comes as a kernel patch
<aegeanlinux> (thats not an advertisment ;) )
<MilhousePunkRock> .be aegeanlinux? We're neighbours, kind of...
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Don't rip it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Do I get this right, aegeanlinux? You created your own distro?
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Lets talk about that in #aegeanlinux . This convo has been held to many times in this room :P
<garar> hi
<user-land> does easykubuntu still exist ?
<emonkeylap> user-land, look for Automatik
<aegeanlinux> G;day garar
<garar> hmm how can I change color of task bar items highlight? When I hover mouse over program in taskbar it looks awfull gray, where can I change it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to that "custom" kernel... Can it break the hardware?
<r4z\Jan> i've irda0 as interface and it works, but i want to use it as a serial device: /dev/ttyS1 how to do this?
<aegeanlinux> I am going to bed soon y'all! Have a good sleep / Good day
<pickledbushman> http://fun.newz.co.za/woody.html
<Botkiller> anyone know how I get ./ to work?
<aegeanlinux> ./ ?
<fannagoganna> did you make sure that the file you're trying to run has executable permission?
<Botkiller> yeah, as in ./steam for example, I get the error that there is no such file or dir
<Botkiller> yep
<Botkiller> it is in the same dir, it has chmod +x on it, but still :/
<fannagoganna> what's the output of ls -l in the directory steam is located?
<Botkiller> total 9276
<Botkiller> drwxr-xr-x 2 mike mike    4096 2006-07-25 08:20 hlds
<Botkiller> -rwxr-xr-x 1 mike mike 7506846 2004-09-22 07:54 steam
<Botkiller> -rw-r--r-- 1 mike mike 1962970 2004-09-22 07:55 steam.tar.gz
<Botkiller> drwxr-xr-x 2 mike mike    4096 2006-07-25 08:40 ventrilo
<fannagoganna> try exec steam
<fannagoganna> that is, "exec steam"
<Botkiller> mike@dedi107:~$ exec steam
<Botkiller> -bash: exec: steam: not found
<Botkiller> with the "?
<fannagoganna> hmm, this is very very very strange
<fannagoganna> do you have any other shells beside bash that you can run?
<fannagoganna> say tcsh?
<Botkiller> dunno, only have this server for about 1.5 hours or so :P
<Botkiller> how do I run other shell?
* aegeanlinux waves
<fannagoganna> there might be a command called "chsh"
<fannagoganna> so are you logged in remotely to a server that has this steam application?
<Botkiller> mike@dedi107:~$ chsh
<Botkiller> Password:
<Botkiller> Changing the login shell for mike
<Botkiller> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<Botkiller>         Login Shell [/bin/bash] :
<fannagoganna> try /bin/tcsh
<Botkiller> k
<fannagoganna> and then see if your other commands work
<DeadS0ul> a c shell user =O
<Botkiller> /bin/tcsh is an invalid shell.
<DeadS0ul> what bout ksh?
<fannagoganna> ok try that
<Botkiller> k mom
<fannagoganna> I haven't used chsh in a while so I don't know how to get a list of available shells
<Botkiller> also invalid
<DeadS0ul> oh dear =(
<Botkiller> indeed :S
<fannagoganna> so have you logged into a remote machine that has this steam executable?
<Botkiller> yes
<fannagoganna> I want to try something -- is it possible for you to send me the "steam" executable?
<Botkiller> my own dedicated server that I won a week ago
<fannagoganna> I want to test if there's a problem with your bash shell
<Botkiller> don't have ftp on it yet
<Botkiller> well I do know it works at my red hat box next to me
<fannagoganna> you mean your IRC client doesn't support file sending and receiving?
<Botkiller> let me look for it, mom
<fannagoganna> who's mom?
<Botkiller> moment
<fannagoganna> who is "mom"?
<fannagoganna> oh ok
<Botkiller> sorry normal expression in dutch :P
<fannagoganna> ah you're in the netherlands?
<Botkiller> yup
<fannagoganna> I went on vacation there a few weeks ago :)
* v3ctor leaves for vacation on Friday
<Botkiller> nice, where? :)
<fannagoganna> Amsterdam :-D
<v3ctor> Germany
<Botkiller> http://japje.nl/steam/steam.tar.gz
<fannagoganna> I want you to try something, see if you can run sh
<Botkiller> I got it from there
<Botkiller> just sh?
<fannagoganna> oh you got it to work?
<Botkiller> no
<MilhousePunkRock> Who would do vacation in Germany if not forced to at gun point?
<Botkiller> that's the steam file
<Botkiller> sh gives the same problem
<fannagoganna> hmm, this is very very very weird
<Botkiller> true
<fannagoganna> unless I can log in, I'm fresh out of ideas
<fannagoganna> I've never seen anything like this
<Botkiller> nor did I
<fannagoganna> b/c it works on my kubuntu machine
<Botkiller> could it be a problem with the command ./ itself?
<Botkiller> that it isn't recognized?
<fannagoganna> I don't think so, but I don't know for sure
<fannagoganna> the thing is, the "./" is integrated into bash
<v3ctor> ls ./steam
<fannagoganna> what's the output from that?
<Botkiller> mike@dedi107:~$ ls ./steam
<Botkiller> ./steam
<v3ctor> not a  problem with ./
<sam--> hi, i need some assistance with setting up a usb wireless device
<v3ctor> what does the first line of steam say?
<Botkiller> of the file itself? like in vi?
<sam--> is there a tool like wlassistant for wpa ?
<v3ctor> nvm
<v3ctor> it's binary
<Botkiller> yup
<v3ctor> try installing a new shell and see if it is a bash problem
<xylus> excuse me but im trying to burn an iso dvd with k3b on the kubuntu system and it says unable to change wright speed error
<MukiEX> Anyone know of a good Cloning/Ghosting/Backup program?
<xylus> any idea how to fix this problem? because i tryed changeing the write speed
<v3ctor> or you could try dash...that should be installed
<fannagoganna> rsync :)
<xylus> and i stil get it
<xylus> dash?
<xylus> i dont see it listed under programs
<v3ctor> xylus: not you
<xylus> oh sorry
<xylus> lol
<MukiEX> Something perfect would be a prob that backs up everything but the /home folder (keeps the directory stucture for it tho), and turns the installation into an installER, complete with a partitioning prog.
<MukiEX> *prog
<xylus> can noone help me out?
<v3ctor> MukiEX: there is a ghost for linux. I saw it on sourceforge once
<MukiEX> v3ctor : Thanks, but I worry that program hasn't seen an update in years =(
<v3ctor> maybe they got it right years ago ;)
<v3ctor> or maybe not
<Botkiller> dash isn't installed either
<v3ctor> hmm..i have dash and i didn't install it. Thought it might be there
<MukiEX> I wish it was in the repository ;)
<fannagoganna> by dash, do you mean the Debian Almquist Shell?
<xylus> linux is all about these repositorys heh? are those kinda like the program files of windows?
<v3ctor> fannagoganna: yes
<Botkiller> I guess
<fannagoganna> hmm, when I run "apt-cache search dash," it seems to exist
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude install dash
<xylus> im burning a coppy of debian now from the kubuntu system am i makeing a good choice?
<xylus> it seems to me kubuntu is hmmm glitchey
<xylus> mostley because its a small system
<Botkiller> installing dash...
<MukiEX> anyone use kbfx?
<xylus> mukiex isent kbfx soemthing to do with superkarumba?
<v3ctor> you are making *a* choice. good vs.bad will be determined wen you decide if it is what you want/need
<MukiEX> Nah, it doesn't require superkaramba, xylus. Not a fan of that prog, presonally ^_^
<v3ctor> when*
<xylus> well my problem is this v3ctor
<MukiEX> It's just an aplet.
<xylus> kubuntu is dead for installing source and its also glitchey and just not well built
<xylus> so im trying a full distro such as debian
<Botkiller> ok, I have dash loaded, and when I run ./steam I get -bash: ./steam: No such file or directory
<Botkiller> :S
<v3ctor> Botkiller: change to dash
<Botkiller> i did chsh, password and than /bin/dash
<xylus> muki why dont u like superkarumba?
<v3ctor> not like that
<v3ctor> just run dash
<xylus> i am going to try and get that prog once i get deb up and running
<xylus> i just like the litle applets on yr desktop that display system information
<xylus> in transparent backround
<xylus> i think its pimped i dont know much about super and havent installed it once yet but im looking forward to trying it
<Botkiller> ./dash: ./steam: not found
<v3ctor> dash && ./steam
<Botkiller> I'm starting to wish I had fedora on it :/
<Botkiller> k
<fannagoganna> or sorry :(
<Botkiller> mike@dedi107:~$ dash && ./steam
<Botkiller> $
<v3ctor> well  you are in dash now ;)
<v3ctor> try ./steam
<Botkiller> dash: ./steam: not found
<Botkiller> and I'm in the right dir
<v3ctor> you sure?
<Botkiller> $ ls -g
<Botkiller> total 9276
<Botkiller> drwxr-xr-x 2 mike    4096 2006-07-25 08:20 hlds
<Botkiller> -rwxr-xr-x 1 mike 7506846 2004-09-22 07:54 steam
<Botkiller> -rw-r--r-- 1 mike 1962970 2004-09-22 07:55 steam.tar.gz
<Botkiller> drwxr-xr-x 2 mike    4096 2006-07-25 08:40 ventrilo
<Botkiller> yup
<v3ctor> home dir?
<fannagoganna> btw, how about other programs, do they work?
<fannagoganna> like go to /usr/bin
<fannagoganna> then run "./ls"
<fannagoganna> see if that works
<scott__> hey, can anyone help me with my ipod? it seems that all my tracks have gone 'missing' on them, in amarok they come up under the folder 'invisible' yet in rythmbox i can play them, gtkpod cant see themeither (all though md5 hashes all of them), how can i get them to all show up again in my ipod?3
<Botkiller> $ cd /usr/bin
<Botkiller> $ ./ls
<Botkiller> dash: ./ls: not found
<v3ctor> ls is ont a good test
<Botkiller> what is?
<Botkiller> I tried it on ventrilo, same problem
<v3ctor> ./du
<Botkiller> $ ./du
<Botkiller> dash: dash:: not found
<Botkiller> :S
<Botkiller> and yes, have the file :P
<v3ctor> something is broken
<Botkiller> I'm starting to get confinced it's something with running execs :S
<cristiano> hi all
<v3ctor> Botkiller: no, it is something with running with ./
<v3ctor> you succesfuly ran dash ;)
<Botkiller> :P
<v3ctor> is mike you username?
<Botkiller> well, next step is finding a fix for this problem i guess ^^
<Botkiller> yes
<v3ctor> try running with full path
<v3ctor>  /home/mike/steam
<cristiano> i have a directory with some ,zip files which i wanna to be extracted, is it possible to let unzip extract all the .zip files at the same time instead then one by one? i have tried with "unzip [path] /*" but it says "zip file not matched"
<Botkiller> dash: ./home/mike/steam: not found
<v3ctor> or what ever the location is
<v3ctor> no ./
<Botkiller> just /home/mike/steam?
<v3ctor> yes...if that is where it is located
<fannagoganna> yeah, that's a good idea, might work
<Botkiller> dash: /home/mike/steam: not found
<Botkiller> no it doesn't :P
<v3ctor> is that the location of steam?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone, again...
<Botkiller> yup
<cristiano> any clues for me?
<fannagoganna> btw, Botkiller, are you running kubuntu on this machine, and if so do you have root access to it?
<Botkiller> at least : the file steam is in /home/mike
<Botkiller> I have root access to it
<Botkiller> not sure what my provider installed on it, I know it is some kind of ubuntu 64bit
<fannagoganna> run "apt-cache search steam"
<Botkiller> k
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I manually install a kernel? I added a repo to get a suspend enabled kernel, but the one I got seems to be without restricted modules, therefor my WiFi card won't work
<fannagoganna> what's the output there?
<hephooey> My kubuntu installation hang at "choose mirror", when I don't have an internet access
<Agios> cristiano: try unzip path/*.zip  and if that doesn't work I'll tell you another way
<hephooey> is that a known bug?
<cristiano> Agios it didn't work, already tried
<cristiano> it says "zip file not matched" Agios
<Botkiller> fannagoganna : nothing
<Botkiller> root@dedi107:~# apt-cache search steam
<Botkiller> root@dedi107:~#
<hephooey> Is there a way to skip this in ubiquity?
<Agios> cristiano: type this then:  for a in `/bin/ls path/*.zip ; do unzip path/$a; done
<MilhousePunkRock> Besides that, is KDE 3.5.3 in the repos now? I get lot of updates here...
<fannagoganna> Botkiller are you running dapper?
<fannagoganna> or breezy?
<cristiano> Agios:  the second "path" which path is?
<Botkiller> never heard of them
<Agios> cristiano: type this then:  for a in `/bin/ls path/*.zip`'; do unzip path/$a; done
<fannagoganna> what does your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like?
<xylus> hey does anyone have a good applet for superkarumba?
<Agios> path is the same path your zip files are in
<fannagoganna> run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and what is the output?
<cristiano> Agios: ok i'll try and let u know :)
<Botkiller> oops :P
<MilhousePunkRock> xylus: Superdoku, in case you like the sudoku puzzle...
<Botkiller> sending fannagoganna
<xylus> hehe thanks but what im looking for is a applet that displays system information in a styleish backround on the desktop
<xylus> i belive someone told me to get a app for superkarumba
<scott__> anyone know how i can recompile/rewrite my ipod itunes database? as some of my files have gone missing on my ipod but are visible to rythmbox (but not amarok or gtkpod)
<Botkiller> fannagoganna : you see my dcc request?
<fannagoganna> sorry no :(
<fannagoganna> I'm using gaim, let me try xchat and see if you can send the file again to me
<Botkiller> k
<xylus> hey guys whats newer kubuntu or the latest stable version of debian
<fannagoganna> hi Botkiller
<fannagoganna> could you send the file over to me?
<Botkiller> hi fannagoganna
<Botkiller> sending
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where i can ask some information about udev-ipod configuration? #udev doesn't exists!!
<Botkiller> you getting it?
<fannagoganna> sorry, don't know why but no
<fannagoganna> could you email to tanim.islam@gmail.com?
<fannagoganna> if possible?
<cristiano> Agios: it appeared ">" when i execute the command u gave
<Botkiller> you got google messenger?
<fannagoganna> yup that i have
<fannagoganna> ok i see you there
<cristiano> Agios: what is wrong?
<Agios> paste exactly what you typed
<cristiano> Agios maybe i found an error in what u wrote, there is a strange simbol near the " ' " in ur statement, just before " ; " could be this?
<Agios> probably
<cristiano> ok i try
<cristiano> damn! Agios i think the prob is in the way i write down the path!!! because the path is something like "dsf earth nav/earth nav data" with spaces, it doesn't know how to interpret that spaces in the path
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can explain me why when kmailservice is started.. tons of konqueror windows start popping up one after the other!?!
<Agios> cristiano: yes. you need 'path with spaces'
<cristiano> Agios the path i need is "/home/cristiano/xinst/europe/all/resources/default scenery/dsf 820 earth/earth nav data/+30+010" and as u can see there are a lot of spaces, and if i put this it gives me an error
<cristiano> how to correct this?
<dr_willis> single quotes around the whole path line. perhaps.
<Azzco> is it okay if I ask a game install oriented question?
<cristiano> dr_willis: what do u mean?
<dr_willis> 'path/to/the big thing'
<cristiano> dr_willis: i'm sorry but i'm not understing how to write it right :( can u give me an example with the path above pls?
<Agios> cristiano: that's probably why unzip didn't work in the first place
<dr_willis> '/home/cristiano/xinst/europe/all/resources/default scenery/dsf'
<Agios> unzip '/home/cristiano/xinst/europe/all/resources/default scenery/dsf 820 earth/earth nav data/+30+010/*'
<cristiano> ok guys i try this way and let u know
<dr_willis> you got + chars in the path as well?
<Tintin> What tool is the best to manage services in /etc/init.d/ ?
<cristiano> ok it works this way!!!! many thx :D
<dr_willis> using wildcards that way - may not work with unzip - because of how it handles filenames./wildcards
<dr_willis> You can only have so long a command line.
<uniq> tintin: 'ksysv' maybe.. don't use it myself. (i use 'update-rc.d' from konsole).
<Agios> Tintin: you can use the sysv init editor under system settings or install sysv-rc-conf for a command line tool
<Azzco> I've got an error when trying to launch unreal tournament...it only says Signal: SIGIOT [iot trap]  and then aborts...what could be wrong?
<Tintin> Thanks guys...
<xylus> someone help me please!! im trying to install debian system on my current kubuntu and it wont detect my eathernet
<xylus> so how do i find out what driver i need
<xylus> so i can slect it from the list
<xylus> i tryed network information and got nothing
<xylus> anyone have any sugestions?
<dr_willis> install debian system on my current kubuntu ?
<Tintin> Agios: Ahh... never noticed the system settings sysv editor. Thanks... that's great!
<xylus> yeah im installing debian
<xylus> and getting rid of kubuntu
<dr_willis> so the fact that kubuntu was there... meand nothing then eh? :)
<xylus> no
<xylus> i just wana know how i can find out what driver i need using kubuntu
<xylus> where do i go to find out what driver is needed for my eathernet card
<dr_willis> you mean what network card kernel module is loading.
<xylus> i guess..
<dr_willis> lsmod shows information about all loaded modules.
<dr_willis> see what ones are loaded.
<xylus> so many
<xylus> that i cant tell wich one is the one i need lolz
<dr_willis> and what is your network card?
<dr_willis> lspci - lists what cards are on the system
<xylus> kk ill check
<beazely> xylus: lspci -vv|grep Ethernet
<Ace2010> may i ask why your installing debian? and what method are you using to install? are you going to donwload the dvds or do a web install?
<beazely> once you have the card type, working out the correct module is easy
<MeTaMorfoziS> is there a way, to send global messages?
<beazely> although for it not to auto configure  seems strange, broken or old??
<MeTaMorfoziS> like irc global message
<dr_willis> to everyone on this server?
<MeTaMorfoziS> no on this server
<MeTaMorfoziS> on linux
<admiral_proFTW> MeTaMorfoziS, what?
<MeTaMorfoziS> when some users logged
<MeTaMorfoziS> and logins with root
<MeTaMorfoziS> and send a message to all
<Ace2010> you mean like when a system admin pops up a message to you saying stuff
<uniq> metamorfozis: 'wall'
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/desktop
<uniq> metamorfozis: 'wall' or 'write'
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/konqueror
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/sounds
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/titanium
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/Titanium
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/wallpapers
<admiral_proFTW> xylus, man stop that
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/kde_box_small.png
<admiral_proFTW> use a pastebin or something
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/login
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/readme.txt
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/titanium_crystal.jpg
<admiral_proFTW> xylus, STOP
* mode/#kubuntu [+o uniq]  by ChanServ
<xylus> system:/media/sda6/titanium_fonts.jpg
* mode/#kubuntu [-o uniq]  by uniq
<admiral_proFTW> jesus
<MeTaMorfoziS> hm the wall needs a file
<brasse> hello
<admiral_proFTW> xylan_ if you want to stay in the channel, use the paste bin
<admiral_proFTW> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<schmakk> kdm gives me: *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x082550b0 and kdm.log says my mouse failed preinit. are those two things connecte?
<admiral_proFTW> wakko, you read that?
<schmakk> oh well, no kde for me
<schmakk> how super, 3rd reboot fixed it. this stuff makes no sense.
<dr_willis> Thats part of the 'making linux more like windows trend' :)
<schmakk> well, why is it that my mouse is usually at /dev/input/event4 and then sometimes at /dev/input/event3?
<v3ctor> lol
<schmakk> it makes x die in horrible ways
<dr_willis> schmakk,  i tend to just use /dev/input/mice
<dr_willis> schmakk,  that way its all the mice/pointers. (I think)
<schmakk> i tried that but evdev wont work very well with it
<dr_willis> Not sure how that works. :) but it works on my laptop that way very well.
<wola> hi
<lens_> I want to switch from Gnome to Kubuntu... what should I type in the bash prompt?
<trappist> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<admiral_proFTW> lens_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<schmakk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-..... trappist was faster
<trappist> I win
<lens_> lol, and it will automatically start up Kubuntu?
<admiral_proFTW> lens_, it will install it
<schmakk> when its done, you can choose kde in gdm
<lens_> oh ok, cool :)
<trappist> lens_: no, you'll need to log out.  it should ask you at some point if you want to switch your desktop manager from gdm to kdm, and I recommend saying yes.
<admiral_proFTW> and when you reboot it,  you can log in with KDE
<schmakk> that means that at the login screen, you find select session and click kde
<lens_> right on, sounds easy enough... thanks!
<lens_> Im gunna do it :)
<schmakk> worked for me
<lens_> Kubuntu has cooler apps and stuff.
<lens_> (made to be integrated with the desktop I mean)
<trappist> yeah all the cool guys use kde
<admiral_proFTW> lens_, its easier to navigate
<admiral_proFTW> I think
<lens_> ;-)
<dr_willis> CHicks perfer guys that use KDE.
<trappist> definitely
<dr_willis> chicks hear 'gnome' and think of alt.binary.erotica.midget.wrestlers
<dr_willis> :)
<lens_> lol
<lens_> true
<trappist> and you can trust us on that - our presence in a tech channel on irc is evidence that we are experts on chicks
<dr_willis> Yea  - all the real loosers are playing MMORPGS
<dr_willis> :)
<lens_> Well, this chat room is a good size... I'm sick of competing with 900 people to talk in #ubuntu
<trappist> psst... it's a "channel"  :)
<lens_> yeah :)
<dr_willis> lens_,  and they all got ya on Ignore. :P
<lens_> haha whatever.
<lens_> I'm backing up a DVD so I have to wait a few.
<lens_> Geeze my mouse is acting weird, maybe I can change the setting in Kubuntu.
<lens_> I put new batteries in it, but it seems to have an inconsistent speed.
<eitch0000> where would I go for info about webcams?
<trappist> lens_: if you're backing up a dvd, you're probably having i/o issues
<lens_> trappist, that makes sense.
<eitch0000> where would I go for info about webcams?
<lens_> it's almost done, just ripping the iso at the moment.
<jaffa_> could some1 please tell me why amarok doesnt want to play my mp3s????
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<admiral_proFTW> jaffa_, restricted formats
<admiral_proFTW> open that link up
<jaffa_> ok
<Azzco> I can't figure out what's the problem over here...I'm trying to launch a game from terminal but all it says is SIGIOT [iot trap]  and aborts...any suggestions?
<Agios> Azzco: it could be compiled with an older release of libc or gtk. A recompile might correct it.
<Azzco> thx Agios that was something that I needed to hear =)
<Azzco> might be back in a while...I've got a backup plan for playing the game too hehe
<confused> I cant seem to get nvidia to run properly, is there anyone that could help?
<m5m> OpenOffice's Spelling-Checker doesn't seem to work for me at all... anyone have a clue how to tackle this?
<Philip5> confused: what about it?
<confused> Philip5: this is where I got it from http://cholito.org/2006/03/17/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu/  (it's a small guide) I followed it sort of to the letter but it didnt work out
<confused> Philip5: when asked to choose with driver I choose alsa cause nvidia didnt show up in there.. and the enable nvidia config or w/e didnt work cause the cmd wasnt found.. I went to xorg.conf and put nvidia in the drivers place and when booting up the system hangs and I cant see an error or nothing
<Philip5> confused: first... is the nvidia module loaded into your kernel? check with 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<confused> Philip5: it shows this nvidia               4550772  0
<confused> i2c_core               21904  3 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<confused> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,amd64_agp
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> if you run 'glxinfo'
<Philip5> you don't get any nvidia info?
<confused> uhu thats a lot of info there for the cmd.. I dont know what id look for
<Philip5> confused: in the about 3-4 line say 'server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation'
<confused> Philip5: OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Philip5> confused: then that is what's wrong... you get the mesa glx instead of nvidia
<confused> Philip5: you make it sound like it's so simple lol.. im new to linux
<Philip5> it's in your xorg.conf you see that the right glx is loaded
<confused> alright i'll open that up
<Philip5> confused: could you past your xorg.conf at pastebin?
<Philip5> then i can have a look
<Philip5> paste
<confused> ok I guess
<Philip5> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<confused> I know
<Philip5> ok
<confused> Philip5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18866
<Philip5> ok, i'll check
<confused> didnt mean to sound mean or w/e but im used to being on irc now cause things ive tried have yet to run smoothly :X
<MukiEX> Is there a way to backup every package I've downloaded via apt to a disc and turn it into a personal repository?
<confused> Philip5: I know for drivers it's set to nv but that was the only way to even get kubuntu to boot up
<Philip5> confused: ok
<Philip5> confused: do you have this file in this place? '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so'
<confused> Philip5: it seems that way since it's asking what I want to run it with
<ryanakca> whats the difference between the new kdelibs and the old one? (I'm running upgrade)
<Philip5> confused: what asks that?
<confused> Philip5: when you asked if I had the file libglx.so I said id assume so cause when I place that in a folder (address bar) and hit enter a window comes up asking what id like to run that file with
<confused> Philip5: so yes it's there :X
<Philip5> aha
<confused> lol
<Philip5> try to force it to use the nvidia glx by using 'Load           "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so"'
<Philip5> then change nv to nvidia
<Philip5> and restart X
<confused> dont wanna :X told ya when I did that and tried to start the computer it will hang on a screen and id have to restart
<slushpupie> does anyone know of any hacks/patches to make KDM handle pam asking for multiple password inputs?
<confused> oh I didnt see that other top message.. umm i'll try that
<Philip5> ops... gave you the wrong line there
<Philip5> try to force it to use the nvidia glx by using 'Load           "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so"'
<confused> I typed that whole thing "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so"' and now in terminal it shows a > after that and nothing else... now try and change nv to nvidia?
<yamal> slushpupie: why multiple passwords?
<Philip5> confused: now i see
<confused> Philip5: what?
<Philip5> hehe
<confused> yes?
<Philip5> to confuse a bit more it should be 'Load           "usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"'
<Philip5> if you have that one too
<ninniuz> anyone with a asus a8jc laptop?
<Philip5> and that one should be a symlink to libglx.so.1.0.8762 in the same dir
<slushpupie> yamal: Static password + SecurID
<confused> uhu.. not making any sense? I typed that in as shown 'Load "usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"'
<confused> now you lost me
<slushpupie> yamal: its the Kerberos pam module, actually
<Philip5> confused: oh... that line should be in xorg.conf
<Philip5> you should't type it in a shell
<confused> Philip5: I assume terminal unless stated other wize
<slow-motion> hallo
<confused> Philip5: where should it be placed then in xorg.conf?
<Philip5> confused: change the line Load "glx" with Load "usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"
<Philip5> confused: change the line Load "glx" with Load "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"
<yamal> slushpupie: sorry no idea what a SecurID is
<Philip5> and first see that you have that file in that place
<Philip5> it's the nvidia glx
<slushpupie> yamal: Its a physical card I have with a number that changes once per minute. That is in sync with the kerberos server.  Thats the second "password"
<Philip5> confused: got it?
<yamal> pfff in that case i cant help you
<confused> Philip5: umm trying to :) not used to using nano **** in terminal
<confused> Philip5: almost done
<Philip5> confused: i never use nano :)
<confused> Philip5: should there be two "" at the end of that cmd?
<confused> Philip5: well what makes me mad is I dont need security what so ever and it always asks for root passwords ;\
<confused> Philip5: before having to reinstall kubuntu I had that rid of almost
<Philip5> confused: you one at each end like: "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so"
<confused> Philip5: oh okay I saw two
<Philip5> confused: you see how they are written in the modules section of xorg.conf
<confused> Philip5: now change nv to nvidia?
<Philip5> confused: yes
<confused> Philip5: yeah.. had to sudo -s that to get it to write ;\ as I said the perm. stuff is annoying ahha
<confused> Philip5: alrighty :) thanks man.. if it dont work i'll be back on ;)
<Philip5> confused: if you type 'sudo passwd' then you get a root account with that password that you can login to
<Philip5> then you can su instead of always doing sudo
<Philip5> if you like
<gammamute> hello
<Antonio_> hi
<gammamute> FUCK YOU
<gammamute> I mean
<gammamute> hi!
<Antonio_> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* gammamute was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<confused> Philip5: I didnt work
<Philip5> confused: what now?
<confused> Philip5: lol :p I changed nv to nvidia and restarted and the screen still hangs.. had to change back to nv to boot up
<Philip5> does it hang so you have to reboot or do you get an error message that X can't start?
<confused> like last time.. no message what so ever :(
<Cntryboy> Can someone tell me why java isn't working with konqueror web browser?
<roconnor> how do I read an entire file into an (IO)Array?
<Philip5> confused: that's strange
<confused> it gets the a scree where it loads up stuff and when it's about to go to the next screen it stays at the same screen.. it's weird
<confused> Philip5: yep
<Philip5> confused: can you put you /var/log/Xorg.0.log at pastebin?
<confused> Philip5: sure
<Philip5> confused: while i take a quick shower here :)
<Cntryboy> Anyone, someone?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: you have knoq. open?
<confused> Philip5: nm then.. im gone go to bed :X ive been up.. umm 17 hours straight? good night :) thanks for the help
<Cntryboy> yes
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: do you see dialog?
<Cntryboy> I'm in the configure konqueror area, and on the left side im where it says java & javascript
<gnomefreak> sorry i mean do you see HTML
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: Select "HTML Settings->Java" from the Tools menu to enable it.
<Cntryboy> kk yah it was already checked on java script, but then i went to java also
<Cntryboy> is that all I have to do?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: restart konq. that *should* be it
<Cntryboy> ok let me try
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: everytime I restart konq. the check for 'java' isn't there
<Cntryboy> it's not saving it as checked
<xylus> i cant install a theme titanium.kth with kubuntu anyone know how i can do this?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: you did install sun-java5-bin and set it as default java right?
<xylus> it says to go into appearance and install new theme but its not their
<Cntryboy> well I apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Think> hey hi all
<Cntryboy> thats what someone here told me to get about 3 days ago
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin  <<< should work than run sudo update-alternatives --config java to set it to default
<Think> question i have problem my xserver does not start
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: jre shouold bring in bin and plugin but im not looking at it atm
<Cntryboy> I have 2.1KB, why do I have to download the plugin, if I've already spent 15 hours downloading the main java?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: here see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<gnomefreak> it tells you everything that you need to know
<xylus> someone please help me install a .kth theme for kubuntu
<Cntryboy> okay, im going to go there so why would I have to download the plugin if I already have the main java downloaded?
<Think> When X does not start what command can i use to fix my video card problem
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: first makle sure java is set to default
<xylus> or does anyone know how i can install this login screen for kubuntu?
<Cntryboy> so type this sudo update-alternatives --config java  ?
<Cntryboy> that url u gave me is still taking it's time to load :(
<Think> xylus try typ in command kcontrok
<Think> xylus try typ in command kcontrol
<Cntryboy> how can I see if its set to default
<xylus> ok
<Think> ok
<xylus> wow think yr awesome XD
<xylus> thx thats what i was lookin for
<xylus> their was no link to it in my menu folders or anything
<xylus> thx thx thx XD
<Think> your welcome
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: yes that is the command
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: I have a +   2      /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<gnomefreak> you want the one that says java1.5
<Cntryboy> I have a 1 and a 3 line but not a + by them just line 2
<Cntryboy> okay so hit 3
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: yes
<gnomefreak> if that is the one
<Think> When X does not start what command can i use to fix my video card problem
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: after that go back into konq. and reset it
<Cntryboy> this is for line 3, so im guessing its it   /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<gnomefreak> than restart it
<gnomefreak> yes thats the one
<Cntryboy> kk js
<gnomefreak> Think: what video card?
<Think> nvidia
<gnomefreak> Think: you need to install nvidia-glx
<Think> yes i know
<Think> but can't get in kde
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: the java won't stay checked after I restart :(
<sophie_> hello all I have a quick question
<gnomefreak> Think: if you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it to vesa (driver) restart X you will have a working GUI so you can fix it
<Think> ok
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: ok give me a min let me try mine
<Think>  thanks
<sophie_> how do you enbale musicbrainz for MP3 in amarok?
<Cntryboy> kk thx
<sophie_> do I have to recompile
<Cntryboy> +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Cntryboy> *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Cntryboy> thats what my config says
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<Cntryboy> i bet I have to save profile after it's checked rigfht?
<Cntryboy> maybe thats my prob
<gnomefreak> ok found out why just let me try a few things to get it working right
<Azzco> Okay I've got some 3D problems now... the 3D screensavers looks horrible
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: okay
<Azzco> I haven't understood how to add the render accel line in the xorg.conf...could somebody help me with it?
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Antonio_> could be "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper" is down?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: what arch are you using i 386?
<Cntryboy> yah
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: go into configure konq.
<gnomefreak> system>configure konq. than click on java and javascript
<Cntryboy> k
<Cntryboy> there
<gnomefreak> you see at the bottom where is says path?
<Cntryboy> yup
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: it says java?
<grzesiek> hi, I've just installed fresh kubuntu, and after upgrading with the last patches my sound went down. aplay hangs up and plays a sound on and on, and so is amarok and other apps. All worked ok right after install, before updating. Can someone give me any clues? I've got a Via onboard sound card.
<Cntryboy> i was wondering about that earlier
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: yes it says java
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: delete what it says in there and put this /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/lib/i386/
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: than hit apply
<Cntryboy> done
<Cntryboy> now go to html click java and restart?
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: close restart it and look under HTML again to see it checked ;)
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: it should already be checked
<Cntryboy> yes
<Cntryboy> :), now let me c if it works js
<gnomefreak> you have java
<Azzco> could someone help me edit xorg.conf?
* gnomefreak going to fix the wiki
<Azzco> I'm not sure if I'm doing right =$
<Azzco> In the forums they're talking about adding this line "option "RenderAccel" "true"" but nothing happend when I did =/
<sophie_> sophie_: you are nice
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: yes it works now thx bro, I tested it at yahoo-pool. It loaded the applet different than usual though, but ti works :)
<Cntryboy> Azzco: is that for direct rendering, because when I glxinfo | grep direct it says no for me also.
<Azzco> I'll check what it says for me Cntryboy
<Cntryboy> k
<andre_> i'm having trouble getting my tv-out to work on my GF6200.  i have my xorg.conf set up for separate screens on the monitor ad the TV, but as soon as X starts the TV loses signal, Xorg.0.log gives no mentiona at all about screen 1 just 0
<Azzco> "Direct rendering: no" =/ might that be a problem?
<Cntryboy> Azzco: maybe, mine at one time said yes, im trying to see why its no now
<Azzco> Cntryboy: what chipset do you have?
<Cntryboy> Azzco: a guy told me if you have a recent ATI or Nvidia card you want obtain accelaration suppport unless you install propietary drivers (a.k.a binary blobs). Dri has nothing to do with it (the FOSS dri dirvers simply don't support post 1992 AT/Nvidia cards, blame the vendors).
<dr_willis> I hand-edited my xorg.conf and set up twinview to get my tvout and montior both working at the same time.
<Cntryboy> i have geforce fx5500
<dr_willis> i found several example xorg.conf's on the internet. and just twiddled with them
<Azzco> I've got some intel...it autodetects intel 915
<andre_> dr_willis: I'm trying to set up tv-out not using twinview so that there are separate screens for each. but the TV gets no signal as soona s X starts. any advice?
<Jazon_lap> does anyone know how to enable power management in dapper? (in kde)
<Cntryboy> Azzco: try room #ubuntu
<yamal> andre_: paste your xorg.conf at the pastebin in the topic so we can take a look
<Cntryboy> might find an answer there
<Azzco> okay I will, THX =)
<dr_willis> andre i set mine up to clone, ive only used twinview.. and it took me a day worth of reading/looking/twiddling with it.
<dr_willis> andre could check out that MEPIS live cd. it had a xorg/multimonutor config tool.. if ya can make it work.. copy its xorg.conf :)
<andre_> yamal: its already here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18829 and the Xorg.0.log is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18828
<andre_> dr_willis: thanks for the suggestion. no blank cdrs att he moment thoguh
<timi> how can i change the icon for my open office docements so its not clear
<Adam_G> hi, anyone know what the KDE panel process is? (like gnome-panel... for kde)
<yamal> andre_: no tv output options?
<yamal> tv format etc
<insanekane> Adam_G: kicker
<Adam_G> insanekane, thanks
<andre_> yes, theres an entire device and screen section dedicated to the TV.
<yamal> andre_: yes but no tv output formats
<Guest477>  is anyone using kubuntu or edubuntu able to use java in an environment like yahoo games? i have repeated and unsuccesfully beaten this to a pulp... note that under this installation of ubuntu i am able to properly access most java based resources
<flauzio> hi
<yamal> like pal or whatever they use elsewhere
<flauzio> this is the forst time i join kubuntu
<andre_> yamal: where would I put it? im in canada that's pal right?
<yamal> andre_: check the nvidia readme, it tells you which areas use what
<yamal> andre_: the options are called  TVStandard and TVOutFormat
<andre_> yamal: thanks
<yamal> they go in the device section for the tv
<yamal> yw
<ganymed123> hello
<ganymed123> i need some help with graphics-magick
<flauzio> i need some help to find documentation about overview of comparing gnome to kde :)
<ganymed123> i wanna process a number of images like img1234.jpg to picture-1234.jpg with ascending numbers after the - ... however gm gives me files like: picture.jpg.1234. any ideas?
<secleinteer> flauzio: you can just install ubuntu and then add kubuntu-desktop, and then you can try both for yourself
<secleinteer> but http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome.php has a comparison
<Jazon_lap> how do i enable power management in my kernel?
<Jazon_lap> for some reason it is not enabled it tells me
<timi> kpowersave >timi
<secleinteer> Jazon_lap: should be in system settings
<Jazon_lap> i know
<Jazon_lap> i agree
<ganymed123> Jazon_lap: are you using a laptop?
<Jazon_lap> but its not
<timi> !kpowersave >timi
<ubotu> I know nothing about kpowersave  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jazon_lap> yes i am
<Jazon_lap> an nec i-select 5410
<secleinteer> hence the "lap" part lol
<flauzio> secleinteer: thanks already done, and i'm trying them, but i have some doubt
<secleinteer> k
<flauzio> secelinteer, thx fo the link :)
<secleinteer> np ;)
<franz_> It happened again! The KDE toolbar at the bottom of the screen refuses to appear when the mouse goes down there, nor at any other location. I can't remember how this problem was solved about 2 weeks ago....
<franz_> anyway i suspect this is a bug in KDE
<secleinteer> franz_: this happened to me
<Lord_Athur> bye
<secleinteer> but i have the winkey set to open the kmenu
<secleinteer> so i was able to open it like that
<secleinteer> but only like that
<ganymed123> Jazon_lap: does cpu freuquency scaling work for you?
<franz_> nlucky you...
<secleinteer> so i went to system settings
<franz_> lucky*
<secleinteer> and i made it so that it wouldn't auto hide
<timi> does kubuntu automatically support dual core
<Jazon_lap> the weird thing is that I KNOW the power management works with this laptop - i just swiched to dapper from Kanotix and under kanotix it worked almost perfectly (the only issue was improper video playback after suspending)
<secleinteer> then i made it again so it would auto hide
<ganymed123> i need some help with the kipi-plugins (gwenview)
<secleinteer> and now it works fine
<SbCl3> is there a guide somewhere on how to make e16 kde's window manager?
<ganymed123> anybody here who know about them?
<franz_> secleinteer, now, how i can go to system settings?
<dr_willis> SbCl3,  ya could start E16 and run kicker
<dr_willis> or whatever the kde panel is called.
<ganymed123> Jazon_lap: try the link in the topics section ... dapper known problems
<secleinteer> i don't know
<secleinteer> try alt+enter to open katapult
<secleinteer> and type system settings
<franz_> dr_willis, SbCl3 as Antimonium Trichloride?
<franz_> it must be toxic.....
<Azzco> how do I register?
<dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<gnomefreak> i think its /msg nickserv help register
<SbCl3> Antimony Trichloride, franz :)
<gabriel1> Hello
<timi> does kubuntu automatically support dual core
<timi> because kpowersave only shows one processror
<drayan> Yes of course.
<timi> then they does it only show one processor
<franz_> sorry SbCl3 ... translated from italian....
<timi> at 1000mhz whent its a 2ghz dual core
<franz_> Anyone can tell me how to open system settings ( i can't access the KDE menu) ?
<MuJ> alt-f2 -> kcontrol ?
<xylus> hey guys im trying to install superkaramba and it says couldent find package and i tryed sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<drayan> Yes, alt-f2 -> systemsettings
<secleinteer> xylus: you need to add repos
<aztun> franz_: systemsettings on console
<xylus> whats a repos sec?
<secleinteer> repositories
<xylus> u mean a repository?
<secleinteer> yeah
<xylus> how do i do that
<franz_> ok thanks you all.... didn't know the command syntax
<secleinteer> lemme get a tutorial
<xylus> thanks sec its not hard is it>? <-- total noob
<secleinteer> xylus: http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/06/25/tips-adding-extra-repositories-on-ubuntu/
<xylus> thx ill check it out
<danielknobe> np
<danielknobe> im a noob to, but that is important
<xylus> hmm this is gibberish to me
<secleinteer> lol
<franz_> hey, you think this bad behaviour of KDE toolbar is a bug of KDE or is it Kubuntu?
<secleinteer> it happened to me after i tried to hide some tray icons
<xylus> your private messages are blcok sec
<xylus> blocked
<danielknobe> hmmm.... KDE is'nt bad
<secleinteer> are you registered here?
<xylus> nope
<xylus> :(
<secleinteer> that's why
<danielknobe> KDE is a matter of taste.
<danielknobe> same like gnome
<xylus> ./nickreg or soemthing isent it
<secleinteer> do "/msg nickserv REGISTER [password] "
<gabriel1> i need help whit ubuntu and firefox and internet, can sombady help me?!
<xylus> ok done
<secleinteer> and to log in "/msg nickserv id [password] "
<franz_> danielknobe, I prefer KDE, but it has some bugs...
<danielknobe> does apt-get update work on your maschines, NOW?? or are the servers down?
<gabriel1> i need help whit ubuntu and firefox and internet, can sombady help me?!
<danielknobe> whats your problem
<gabriel1> i have installed all the plugins to firefox but when im gone whats a movie on like youtube ther is only a white squear wher the movie should be
<gabriel1> sorry fore my bad english
<danielknobe> im german, can't write good too^^
<danielknobe> but i understand your problem
<gabriel1> :p
<gabriel1> and, can you help me?
<danielknobe> mom ich check it out
<Lynoure> Has anyone by any chance packaged kdissert for ubuntu? I couldn't find one, and could do that, just have to check first
<gabriel1> ok
<Ace2005> Lynoure: its in the repositories, i just checked in synaptic
<danielknobe> hmm it is possible that the servers are not available?
<danielknobe> apt-get install do not get a connection
<dr_willis> theres some server issues at this time.
<gabriel1> i dont know :S
<danielknobe> hmm fuck
<danielknobe> for your problem:
<danielknobe> install vlv media player
<gabriel1> ok
<danielknobe> than the mozilla-plugin-vlc
<danielknobe> and all will be good i think^^
<Ace2005> any info on the cause of all this server down time?
<danielknobe> no idea
<danielknobe> the apt-get upgrade workx
<danielknobe> update don't workx
<danielknobe> apt-get don't workx, too
<danielknobe> with the default aptlist
<gabriel1> wher do i install vlv media player
<Lynoure> Ace2005: I think I checked this morning... hmm, in backport, perhaps
<danielknobe> with apt
<gabriel1> what is apt?
<danielknobe> lool if u have the aptlist with the resource
<danielknobe> omg u don't know apt?^^
<gabriel1> no i dont know
<danielknobe> it's the think which makes kubuntu to one of the best distris
<danielknobe> open the console
<danielknobe> write
<danielknobe> apt-get install vlc
<danielknobe> do somebody know a good ndiswrapper tutorial for (K)ubuntu
<danielknobe> does it workx?
<danielknobe> ah
<danielknobe> sudo apt-get install vlc
<danielknobe> does it work?
<gabriel1> i think so
<danielknobe> does he install vlc?
<gabriel1> yes
<danielknobe> n1 good and than install the plugin over the same way
<danielknobe> restart firefox
<danielknobe> and then all must work i think
<gebruiker> HOW DO I UPDATE MY KDE MENU?
<MilhousePunkRock> gebruiker: No need to shout, what do you want to upgrade?
<danielknobe> what do u mean?
<gabriel1> dosent work:)
<gabriel1> *:(
<danielknobe> arr
<gebruiker> for example, kate isn't in the menu while i can invoke it from the xterm console...
<danielknobe> to download the plugin?
<MilhousePunkRock> if you rightclick on the kmenu icon, you can edit the menu, gebruiker
<gebruiker>  MilhousePunkRock how do I set a gtk theme that looks like my qt env?
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't know, gebruiker, sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> Someone for sure does though
<gabriel1> i donsent work !!!
<danielknobe> could u download the plugin?
<gabriel1> yes
<danielknobe> i can't download the plugin because the servers are down oO
<gabriel1> where do you install plugins?
<danielknobe> with apt over the standart aptlist
<gabriel1> yes, only i knowed what apt was:P
<danielknobe> do somebody know a good ndiswrapper tutorial for (K)ubuntu
<danielknobe> hu this sentence i don't understand^^
<gabriel1> what is apt
<MilhousePunkRock> danielknobe: Did you look at the Wiki at ubuntu.whateveritis?
<danielknobe> the "packagemanager" for debian based distris
<user_> it seems that an update today destroyed my /et/fstab. im running edgy
<user_> has someone experienced the same problem?
<danielknobe> @ Milhouse what du u mean?
<gabriel1> but how do you download plugins?
* dr_willis knows better then to run edgy. :)
<danielknobe> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<danielknobe> servers are online now
<danielknobe> u can download the plugin now
<Lynoure> Ace2005: Thanks :) I usually keep backports commented out unless I know I want something from there. Would have missed this one without your comment
<timi> ive installed  kubuntu a few days ago, adn its the only operating system on my computer, ive set up firefox and the appropriate plugins and it says that ive used half my ram
<timi> whihc was 1gb
<bernabe> holaaa!!!
<sebast> that's odd
<bernabe> hallo
<sebast> maybe a bug
<danielknobe> close porn in the background^^ small joke
<timi> yeah the widget i hvae saves 551 of 1003MB
<danielknobe> where can u see your ram-status
<timi> i have a widget
<timi> im just really confused because i thought linux wasnt a memory hog like windows
<uniq> timi: that's the cached ram too, i guess. check with 'free -m'
<tsdgeos> you can also type "free"
<dr_willis> timi,  linux isent.. its the other apps that are.
<timi> uniq
<dr_willis> unused ram - is wasted ram. when in doubt - its used as a cache.
<timi> is that in konsole i type that
<danielknobe> let's say gnu/linux^^
<danielknobe> is here somebody how is a developer in C++???
<gabriel1> no
<Kr4t05> danielknobe: Are you looking for someone who knows C++?
<timi> it says i have 17868 free
<timi> and 415964 cached
<Chousuke> I know some C++, so if your question is simple, I might be able to answer it.
<Chousuke> timi: that's good, then
<timi> ill take your word on it
<Chousuke> timi: The amount of cache is what matters.
<steveire> roughly how long might it take for cds to be shipped to germany?
<Chousuke> if you have 0 cache and 0 free, then you have apps eating all your RAM.
<uniq> timi: yes. with 'free -m' what is used by applications is approx. (used)-(cached). with 'free -m' you get everything in megabytes..
<garar> hi
<garar> where can I setup my tv output?
<Kr4t05> Heh, I like how my CDs were post-marked in France. :P
<timi> i c
<timi> so out of 1002 i have 423 free+cached and thats good?
<yuyu> hi
<Chousuke> timi: sounds okay
<Chousuke> timi: remember that firefox uses a lot of memory for page render cache
<thygrrr> Hi! I have the following partitions on a harddrive: 30MB (sic) Primary FAT ('system volume'), Extended[Logical hda5 30GB NTFS, Logical hda6 16GB /, Logical hda7 16 GB /home, Logical hda8 8 GB swap]  ... I want to delete hda6, extend the extended partition to span the entire disk, and create a new 30.03 GB partition in the free space before /hda6.
<timi> ok
<Chousuke> timi: it's a feature, but people often mistake it for a memory leak, because it causes firefox to use huge amounts of memory. :P
<thygrrr> What do I need to do to my /fstab and grub config? :) Will it even work to boot from an extrneded partition?
<Chousuke> Firefox really only uses that feature if you have enough memory to afford it.
<timi> ok so if i cleare the cache then it will be cool
<thygrrr>  ... /etc/fstab, even. I'm trying to understand volumes/devices in linux.
<dr_willis> rember that grub starts counting the drives at 0, :P if ya remove a drive the others get 'reordered' when grub scans them
<thygrrr> dr_willis, thanks!
<danielknobe> blobby.sourceforge.net if u like blobby volley ;)
<gabriel1> Daniel: im using a other browser that i can play the movies on like movies on youtube but thers no sound
<locoblade> hey
<locoblade> in kubuntu's add remove programs how do I search for programs?
<danielknobe> how can i install java, cant find the packages with apt
<locoblade> eg for xine nothing comes up
<locoblade> and when i search for fire fox it comes up but is greyed out
<locoblade> hope people dont mind newbs here
<MilhousePunkRock> This is the place where noobs learn, locoblade
<thygrrr> I have a small primary "boot" partition (30 mb) at the beginning of my hard drive. I'd like to remove it and (multi)boot from my logical partitions in an extended partition that spans the entire volume. What steps to I have to do? I heard drive numbers may change for grub, etc.
<gabriel1> Daniel: sounddriver?
<locoblade> so say I want to install fire fox
<locoblade> how do i go about it?
<scabootssca> how do i remove the ati driver and revert back to the default
<danielknobe> reconfigure your xorg
<danielknobe> dkpg-reconfigure xorg
<scabootssca> the thing is still in the menu though
<mattttttt> hmm
<gabriel1> what can i do about my sounddriver?
<MilhousePunkRock> locoblade: Open a console and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<locoblade> ok
<scabootssca> mabye i can go to the package manager and remove all the fglx things?
<locoblade> and what about other programs?
<locoblade> say I find one I want to install
<stanks> hello
<gabriel1> how do i install opera?
<locoblade> like a new mo3 player
<danielknobe> apt-get install opera
<danielknobe> no no
<locoblade> firefox has no installation candidate BTW
<danielknobe> opera is not per apt available
<locoblade> by the way im on a ppc
<gabriel1> what fore browsers do you use?
<MilhousePunkRock> you can always look in adept, locoblade. Add some more repos there, or you can download packages and install them yourself...
<timi> whts the command to open network settings
<danielknobe> firefox
<locoblade> thats the thing
<locoblade> adept only seems to list programs I already have
<jackle> I'm currently using suse10, can anyone recommend kubuntu ?
<forkz> YES!
<Kr4t05> !tell locoblade about universe
<jackle> reason?
<locoblade> universe?
<forkz> jackle: Actually, it's the only dist i ever tried :P
<Kr4t05> locoblade: you need to enable the "uni/multiverse" repositories in order to install certain programs.
<MilhousePunkRock> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jackle> can one setup a vpn gateway easily with it?
<locoblade> yeah i got those links ubotu
<locoblade> im reading them now
<locoblade> thanks
<locoblade> how do i enable those repositories? and why do i need to?
<Chousuke> Opera does have an apt repo though.
<jackle> last question: does kubuntu have some sort of control centre such as yast which I can use to config the system?
<Kr4t05> jackle: Kmenu -> System Settings
<MilhousePunkRock> System Settings in the Kmenu, jackle
<jackle> isnt that the kde control centre?
<forkz> Yes.... and Kubuntu uses KDE
<Kr4t05> jackle: nope.
<jackle> ha
<forkz> ah damn... wrong by me
<jackle> ok
<jackle> deal
<Kr4t05> kcontrol is the KDE control centre
<jackle> burining disk
<bbt> could someone help me with some wireless issues? trying to get ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant to work and getting nowhere as the usb card is being pout in iwconfig as eth3 instead of wlan0
<MilhousePunkRock> Take everyone. Over and out!
<gabriel1> whats the name on the other web browser not firefox, E somthing!
<Pupeno> Epiphany ?
<forkz> Internet Explorer? :P
<gabriel1> can you have internet explorer on linux?
<Pupeno> or konquEror ?
<secleinteer> gabriel1: yes
<secleinteer> you have to wine it
<whizz--> i want to build a kernel module, the readme says: "First you have to configure your kernel appropriately. etc.. etc" how do i do this?
<Pupeno> gabriel1: please, don't.
<the_hammer> anyone here good at eggdrop bots?
<secleinteer> he prolly needs it for web development
<gabriel1> how do you install IE then?
<secleinteer> check ubuntuforums.org
<secleinteer> the HOWTO section
<locoblade> ok ive figured out that i need to edit sources.list to enable universe, but I haven't write access
<gabriel1> ok
<locoblade> dont I have to enter into super mode or something?
<secleinteer> locoblade: go to terminal
<locoblade> ok
<secleinteer> sudo kate /etc/X11/sources.list
<secleinteer> then you can edit
<locoblade> sudo means what?
<secleinteer> superuser do
<locoblade> just out of interst
<mattttttt> anyone know how i can set up my second monitor?
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> cheers
<mattttttt> so i can have dual monitor goodness again
<jackle> mattttttt: twinview
<jacko> is it possible within X to specify 1 program not to use my window manager
<trappist> jacko: no, but it may be possible with your window manager to say not to decorate a particular app
<jacko> no that is not what i need
<florian> hallo!
<locoblade> ok it looks like I have universe "unlocked" but adept still brings up the same results
<trappist> locoblade: did you say 'sudo apt-get update'?
<florian> is this english channel?
<locoblade> no
<locoblade> lemme try that
<usama> hi all
<locoblade> oh cool
<usama> can anyone tell me that from where I can tell konqueror to scan for plugins?
<locoblade> looks like something's happening
<trappist> locoblade: you have to do that whenever you modify your sources.list, for the changes to take effect
<locoblade> when the packages are downloaded do i just rerun adept?
<timi> how do i detect my sensors
<trappist> locoblade: it's not downloading packages, it's downloading information about available packages.  and yes.
<locoblade> cool
<locoblade> thanks
<trappist> timi: sudo sensors-detect
<timi> it says sensors-detect command not found
<edward_f> is there a tool to join the .000/.001/002./etc files found on usenet (like mastersplitter for Win)?
<ganymed123> hei
<ganymed123> hi
<gabriel1> hey
<ganymed123> i need help with bash scripting
<usama> can anyone guide me about that plugins scanning question?
<ganymed123> i have the following command
<gabriel1> can sombady help me whit plugins in konqbrowser
<ganymed123> for i in *.JPG ; do convert $i -resize x768 -quality 85 `basename picture- .jpg`.jpg ; done
<gabriel1> can sombady help me whit plugins in konqbrowser
<timi> what does it mean if sudo sensors-detect" returns sensors detect command not found
<trappist> edward_f: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<ganymed123> so it should convert *.JPG to picture-NUMBER.jpg, but i cannot figure out how to increase the number part (i cannot introduce a second variable)
<ganymed123> any ideas
<ganymed123> ?
<gabriel1> can sombady help me whit plugins in konqbrowser!
<timi> gabriel wht plugin
<trappist> ganymed123: x=$(($x+1))
<gabriel1> Flash player 7 to linux
<usama> gabriel1: I have an idea, that install plugins for firefox and tell konqueror to scan the .mozilla folder
<Lynoure> timi: that the command wasn't found... Did you isntall it yourself?
<locoblade> ok that seems to have worked to a degree
<timi> i jut installed the lm sensors
<timi> with the apt get
<locoblade> i had a good few extra programs in adept
<usama> gabriel1: but I forgot that where we used to tell konqueror to rescan for plugins
<thoreauputic> Settings - COnfigure konqueror - Plugins - scan for plugins
<locoblade> but if I want stuff like eclipse, gaim, firefox, what do I need to do?
<timi> locoplade apt get them
<timi> sudo apt-get install firefox
<locoblade> can you explain that?
<timi> in konsole
<locoblade> I think i tried that
<edward_f> trappist: that remark must have been misdirected or have been a joke... lm-sensors has nothing to do with file joining
<usama> thoreauputic: no, plugins is not given there, I mean in konqueror configuration
<locoblade> ill try again though
<thoreauputic> usama: it is here
<trappist> edward_f: probably misdirected, sorry
<thoreauputic> usama: in konq
<trappist> edward_f: I use pan as my nntp client, and it assembles multipart binaries automatically
<usama> thoreauputic: konqueror configuration is here open before my eyes and I can not see it, its not there
<usama> thoreauputic: :(
<timi> locoblade tell me if it worked
<timi> u may need to update repositories to include universe
<locoblade> looks like firefox might be
<thoreauputic> usama: well, I just checked it here and it definitely is there
<trappist> edward_f: other than that, I've never dealt with them, but I suspect you could cat them, as in cat prefix.* > newfile
<locoblade> yeah i managed to get universe going
<thoreauputic> Settings - Configure Konqueror - Plugins
<edward_f> trappist: will try that then
<timi> so is it installing firefox
<timi> timi
<locoblade> but immwondering about eclipse gaim, xine etc
<PingunZ> When I change my /boot/config-2.6.17 file, how can I make that work  ?
<locoblade> do i just do the same thing?
<usama> thoreauputic: I installed konqueror in my ubuntu, is there anything missing?
<trappist> timi: I meant to tell you that - sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<thoreauputic> usama: I doubt it
<thoreauputic> usama: you might need to scroll down in the config dialogue
<timi> trappist: i did that and installled, then i did sensors detect, apparently my laptop has no sensors
<trappist> timi: it probably has no *supported* sensors.
<timi> ic
<usama> thoreauputic: I checked the every tab of it, but can not find it :(
<locoblade> when i install these programs, what do I have to do to get them to show u?
<timi> download a pakckage?
<timi> restart x
<locoblade> up*
<locoblade> ok
<timi> cnrtl alt backspace
<timi> then log back in
<usama> thoreauputic: in my previous it was there
<locoblade> yeah ill try that soon
<locoblade> once this is finshed
<scabootssca> how do i change the login screen?
<thoreauputic> usama: *sigh* it is definitely there - Under the settings menu as i said
<locoblade> firefox seems to have been successful
<locoblade> if i want eclipse
<thoreauputic> usama: is this dapper/ 6.06 ?
<locoblade> do i just replace firefox with eclipse
<locoblade> in the command line?
<timi> trappist anypackages you know of for sensors
<usama> thoreauputic: yes
<timi> locoblade
<timi> maybe try it
<locoblade> yeah
<trappist> timi: sensors are supported by the kernel.  afaik there are no extra packages to install to support other sensors.
<locoblade> really what i mean is how do i find out what to stick in there?
<thoreauputic> usama: up to date with security/ updates?
<timi> ok
<trappist> locoblade: apt-cache search is a great way to find the package you need
<locoblade> ok
<usama> thoreauputic: yes
<locoblade> eclipse is working it seems btw
<locoblade> this is great
<timi> can i get superkaramba to start up when i log in
<timi> or do i have to start it everytime
<thoreauputic> !info ksensors
<ubotu> ksensors: lm-sensors frontend for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-9ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 292 kB, installed size 912 kB
<trappist> timi: put a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<timi> so i just find that file and type in superkaramba?
<locoblade> can i have 2 terminals running at once?
<thoreauputic> locoblade: of course
<locoblade> k
<xylus> can anyone tell me where i can acess my dvd drive using kubuntu
<thoreauputic> locoblade: you can have 10 or even 50 if you like :)
<xylus> like it should be under media
<usama> thoreauputic: info ksensors, what's that
<xylus> but its not
<gabriel1> is ther a browser whit allready installed flash and other plugins?
<timi> no
<thoreauputic> usama: front end for lm-sensors
<usama> thoreauputic: and what's Im-sensors
<thoreauputic> usama: see ubotu's answer
<gabriel1> Doh
<xylus> can someone tell me where the folder is for my dvd drive??
<xylus> its not under media or mnt
<thoreauputic> usama: kernel stuff to monitor temperatures, voltages etc
<locoblade> sudo apt-cache search tells me i must give exactly one search pattern
<thoreauputic> locoblade: you don't need sudo for apt-cache search btw
<locoblade> oh
<usama> thoreauputic: hmm, ok thanks, is there any other way to configure plugins for my konqueror?
<locoblade> but that shouldnt make any difference
<thoreauputic> usama: did you install flash from the repositories? If so konq should find an use it
<locoblade> yeah it doesnt
<usama> thoreauputic: yes
<gabriel1> how do you install flash whit konq?
<usama> thoreauputic: but konqueror asks to download it again
<thoreauputic> usama: then it should work - I don't know why it doesn't
<usama> thoreauputic: it thinks that the flash is not installed
<thoreauputic> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<thoreauputic> hmm
<gabriel1> how do you install flash whit konq?
<trappist> I think it's flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<locoblade> still cant get apt-cache search to work
<thoreauputic> thanks :)
<gabriel1> how do you install flash whit konq??!
<timi> man kubuntu is awesome
<timi> sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<timi> gabriel try that^
<timi> !plugins
<gabriel1> ok:P
<ubotu> I know nothing about plugins - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thoreauputic> locoblade: try something like  apt-cache search browser
<locoblade> will do
<thoreauputic> locoblade: that should give you a lot of output :)
<gabriel1> E: Unable to lock the administration direE: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?ctory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<trappist> locoblade: apt-cache search keyword
<locoblade> weyhey
<locoblade> how do i learn stuff like that?
<scabootssca> how do i change the login screen to one where you click the name instead of typeing?
<thoreauputic> gabriel1: close the other instance of apt you have open
<thoreauputic> locoblade:  sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<z00m> need some help here with how to edit boot options on kubuntu 6.06 i need to make sure that irqpoll is selected in the boot options, i have done a hardisk install so where do i edit the boot options
<thoreauputic> :)
<timi> gabiel sorry
<gabriel1> timi: it says colud not find the flashplugin
<timi> yeah its
<timi> flashplugin-nonfree
<timi> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gabriel1> no couldendt find :(
<thoreauputic> gabriel1: then you need to add repositories
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<timi> ok gabriel do this
<timi> open adept
<z00m> thoreauputic: do you know where to edit boot options
<z00m> ??
<gabriel1> ok
<ganymed123> ciao
<thoreauputic> z00m: such as ?
<z00m> i want to add irqpoll to it
<timi> ok now in the toolbar, click on adpet then mangae repositories
<timi> gabriel tell me when your done
* gatekeeper evening all
<z00m> gatekeeper: hi do you know where to edit boot options in kubuntu ?>
<thoreauputic> z00m: you can probably put it in /etc/rc.local
<gabriel1> wait is the adpet packetmaneger on system -> admin -> packetmanger
<locoblade> just while im waiting
<timi> umm
<timi> yes
<gabriel1> ware do i open
<locoblade> do i have to set up samba from the command line?
<timi> thats it
<gatekeeper> z00m, do you mean grub, or beyond that?
<gabriel1> and in the toolbar adpet is packet?
<timi> yes
<timi> open adept
<locoblade> yes me?
<timi> gabriel
<gabriel1> yes
<timi> ok its open
<z00m> well u know from the first main screen when you install kubuntu, there is an option which is  key F6 to edit boot options
<timi> then in the adept tool bar, click adept then manage repositoreis
<gabriel1> yes but you cant press anything
<timi> ok on the bottom look for a button that says administrator mode
<z00m> i had to put irqpoll in there, now i have done the install im getting the same error because i need to add that to stop the error
<gabriel1> timi i have swedish language so it is not so easy
<z00m> to the boot options on the harddisk now
<timi> o
<timi> it should have prompted you for a password when you opened it
<timi> b/c you have to be root to open it
<gatekeeper> z00m, I don't but would imagine it's a conf file associated with kdm
<thoreauputic> z00m: is this a kernel option ? if so it goes in /boot/grub/menu.list on the relevent kernel line
<gabriel1> ok im ther
<z00m> thoreauputic: yes it is
<timi> did you do the adept them manage repositories
<thoreauputic> z00m: then as I said , you edit it in the menu.list
<gatekeeper> z00m, thoreauputic my guess was a country mile out :-)
<gabriel1> yes
<timi> ALRIGHT
<z00m> thoreauputic: i have the dir for menu at that location but not the menu.list file :?
<timi> now your going to need to enable some repositories
<gabriel1> ok
<z00m> ../usr/share/menu
<thoreauputic> z00m: you must have a /boot/grub/menu.list or the machine wouldn't have booted at all  :)
<timi> enable the first 3 sets of http's
<timi> just right click and enable
<z00m> ah sorry , my heads gone
<thoreauputic> ah soory menu.lst
<gabriel1> yes
<thoreauputic> z00m: sorry my mistake it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timi> alrigth your done
<timi> with that
<gabriel1> yes
<kakabiza> hi
<timi> ok now on the third pair of https
<z00m> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet spl$
<xylus> hey guys im using a applet called awesomekaramba for karamba and i would like to know why it dosent display my cpu temp and if i need to download a sensor or not
<timi> under the components comment what does it say
<z00m> thoreauputic: would i need to add it in there
<gabriel1> ok
<locoblade> can anyone tell me when i try to play mp3s in amarok each song in the playlist takes about a second and no sound?
<thoreauputic> z00m: yes at the end of the line - but check the syntax, I'm not sure of that
<locoblade> even though i get startup sounds etc#
<thoreauputic> z00m: after splash I think
<gatekeeper> locoblade, what engine are you using?
<locoblade> how do i check
<z00m> ok ill try that now
<locoblade> kaffine i think
<z00m> brb
<xylus> can anyone help me figure out why my karamba app isent displaying cup temp?
<scabootssca> is there a way to make a program if it's on a diffrent desktop not show up in the little bar?
<thoreauputic> xylus: you probably need to install and configure lm-sensors
<locoblade> no its a xine engine
<xylus> thanks for responce tho could u plz pm me
<xylus> where i would get those plz
<thoreauputic> xylus: no, keep it in the channel please
<timi> gabriel you still there
<thoreauputic> !info lm-sensors
<xylus> ok where do i get the sensonrs
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In repository main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<thoreauputic> ^^^^
<xylus> !info im-sensors
<ubotu> Package im-sensors does not exist in dapper
<thoreauputic> xylus: its an "L"
<thoreauputic> :)
<timi> !info lm-sensors
<locoblade> gatekeeper: its a xine engine that amarok uses
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In repository main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<gatekeeper> locoblade, you just libxene-extracodecs (might have got the name slight wrong) installed
<thoreauputic> see ubotu
<xylus> lol
<locoblade> oh
<xylus> !info lm-sensors
<xylus> nothing happen :(
<timi> gabriel u ther
<locoblade> say that again please gatekeeper
<timi> that becae i just type dit xylus
<timi> see above
<locoblade> im a bit thick ;)
<thoreauputic> xylus: no need to keep asking - its right above
<gabriel1> ye
<timi> ok what did it say
<timi> did it say universe
<thoreauputic> xylus:  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<jmarx> I need some help configuring the internal modem on an Acer TravelMate 420
<xylus> ok thanks alot thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> heh
<gatekeeper> locoblade, you just libxene-extracodecs (might have got the name slight wrong) installed
<thoreauputic> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<locoblade> in terminal i type libxene-extracodecs?
<gatekeeper> locoblade, ^^^^^
<thoreauputic> locoblade: *read* the info above from ubotu!
<locoblade> ok
<gatekeeper> cheers thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> does anyone in here actually read *anything* ?
<locoblade> i cant make sense of that
<locoblade> i have dapper kubuntu
<thoreauputic> locoblade:  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> ty
<locoblade> lol
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<gabriel1> Yes
<timi> ok gabriel
<timi> click on universe
<locoblade> ok well im still downloading eclipse
<timi> and add mulitverse behind it
<locoblade> ill let you know if that worksw
<timi> it should look like this
<timi> "universe mulitverse"
<timi> do that for both
<locoblade> dont suppose any of you guys know why the cd eject button on my ibook is acting as the right mouse button?
<timi> then apply changes and fetch updates
<Mez> locoblade, no idea - but it sounds fun !
<locoblade> lol
<locoblade> yeah
<gabriel1> ok
<locoblade> i have to restart the computer to change cds
<thoreauputic> locoblade: hit fn first
<Mez> plug a mighty mouse in and see if you can get it to eject the CD
<locoblade> damn
<locoblade> it worked
<locoblade> lmao
<thoreauputic> locoblade: the eject works with the Fn key
<locoblade> i really feel stupid
<thoreauputic> locoblade: F11 and F12 are mapped to middle and right click
<locoblade> maybe someday I'll be able to help someone else feel stupid
<locoblade> yeah i can see that
<locoblade> how do you guys know all this?
<timi> alright gabriel
<thoreauputic> locoblade: it's like learning pool - if you waste enough time you eventually get to know how ;)
<locoblade> haha
<timi> now
<locoblade> you should know im pretty good at pool
<timi> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<amarokker> question: about the logs that appear in kopete logs...are they always sent successfully?
<amarokker> on slow connections/msn-server holdups, it gets delays
<thoreauputic> locoblade: then you ar perfectly suited to linux ;)
<thoreauputic> locoblade: a similar waste of your youth and rsources is required ;p
* GIGANTOR offers nude pics of his g/f for help
<timi> gabriel is it working
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on GIGANTOR
<GIGANTOR> LOL
<timi> *ff
<thoreauputic> :D
<ubuntu> eh
<GIGANTOR> your loss  ;)
<mattttttt> weee
<timi> how do tyou guys but the * in front of your name
<timi> or change fonts and stuff
<thoreauputic> timi /me says/does something
* timi says/ wht
<timi> ok
<thoreauputic> timi: like /me is tired of clueless people who ask for help all the time ( joking)
<thoreauputic> ;)
<timi> gabriel are you still wiht me buddy
<timi> lol
<gabriel1> yes
<timi> did it work
<gabriel1> no it installed but its the same
<locoblade> will i have to restart x server to see if that libxine extracodecs works?
<mattttttt> i'm in the kubuntu install thing now. I want to be able to dual boot. should i choose manually edit partition table?
<timi> it installed flash?
<thoreauputic> locoblade: no
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> well i think im still having problems then
<thoreauputic> locoblade: just restart amarok or whatever you were using
<timi> restart xserver then open something with flash and see if ti works
<timi> cntrl alt backspace then log backin
<timi> does anyone use aero all inone
<thoreauputic> erm - libxine-extracodecs has nothing remotely to do with flash
<timi> im working with gabriel
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<thoreauputic> :)
<timi> its ok lol
<GIGANTOR> sooooo, who knows commands to help me build KDE from source
<GIGANTOR> i'm shite on the command line
<thoreauputic> GIGANTOR: what on earth for?
<GIGANTOR> i was told to build the kicker from source first
<thoreauputic> why?
<thoreauputic> GIGANTOR: by whom?
<GIGANTOR> well, with someone's help i have altered the source of KDE to allow me to change my taskbar font to white
<GIGANTOR> by some guy that cut out on me
<GIGANTOR> so, i've altered some file...  now i'm supposed to compile the kicker
<noxs> hi ll
<noxs> hi all
<GIGANTOR> and then apparently compile KDE
<thoreauputic> GIGANTOR: you realise that compiling KDE is a major task, right?
* GIGANTOR sticks out chest
<GIGANTOR> i'm ready  ;)
<thoreauputic> as in, very complex
<xylus> ok i have installed lm sensors but my app still isent displaying cpu tem fanspeed or core ny idea how i can edit the code for that??  i allredy changed everything else over to my current make thats all i have left to do anyone who can help me would be apreciated
<Ignite_> does anyone know of an updated package for libxine that is fixed against the flac bug?
<GIGANTOR> thoreauputic:  it's more than just a few typed commands then?
<gnomefreak> GIGANTOR: its a full desktop environment
<gabriel1> I LOVE YOU TIMI IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> GIGANTOR: oh yes
<gnomefreak> GIGANTOR: everything you see you have to compile ;)
<gatekeeper> GIGANTOR, on gentoo people say that it takes hours
<locoblade2> ok sonething happened there
<GIGANTOR> this other guy bugged out on me because i got errors while trying to compile due to incompatible compilers, etc
<thoreauputic> xylus: run sudo sensors-detect
<GIGANTOR> but, i have that sorted now
<Ignite_> it does take hours to compile
<GIGANTOR> i just don't remember the commands he was putting in to compile
<xylus> ok ill try tho
* gnomefreak opted not to compile kdebase just for konsole
<Ignite_> ugh, no fix for libxine?
<locoblade2> the libxine extracodecs install says it has no installation candidate
<gabriel1> hey whers timi?
<Ignite_> libxine-extracodecs
<GIGANTOR> i've got about 4 hours to kill  ;P
<gnomefreak> locoblade2: enable multiverse repo
<GIGANTOR> if i could just get started on it
<xylus> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<locoblade2> it's not available, but is referred to by another package
<thoreauputic> GIGANTOR: compling KDE to change some font colours is the most absurd idea I've heard for a long time ;)
<locoblade2> ok
<gnomefreak> GIGANTOR: try longer
<GIGANTOR> LOL
<locoblade2> thats probably my problem then
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<GIGANTOR> i live on the edge, what can i say
<xylus> should i type that address in my address bar? No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<gatekeeper> locoblade, you need to enable the correct repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gabriel1> hey whers timi?
<GIGANTOR> well, alternatively, can anyone suggest a program that takes the taskbar's place, that does allow font color changes?
<thoreauputic> xylus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<noxs> how to run .jnlp files?
<noxs> sun java re 1.5 is installed already
<locoblade2> just out of interest whats a good samba browser?
<thoreauputic> what on earth is a .jnlp file ?
* gnomefreak never heard of it
<Mez> locoblade2, konqueror will browse samba quite well
<locoblade2> oh cool
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume a photo/java
<locoblade2> do i have to set up samba through the command line
<gnomefreak> or video,java
<Mez> thoreauputic, something to do with java server
<Mez> locoblade2, to serve yes - to browse, no
<thoreauputic> Mez: hmm - OK thanks :)
<locoblade2> i mean as a samba client
<locoblade2> well i want to browse a windows network
<Mez> locoblade2, i believe mine worked straight out of the box
<locoblade2> ok
<locoblade2> but if i want to set up workgroups etc
<Mez> locoblade2, alt+f2 -> remote: -> samba
<locoblade2> where do i di that?
<Mez> and it should then let you browse any workgroup on the network
<locoblade2> alt f2 gets me a run command box
<Mez> locoblade2, yeah - in there type (without the quotes) "remote:"
<locoblade2> could not run the specific command
<pete____> where is the reposities file located cant remember
<pete____> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thoreauputic> pete____:  /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<pete____> thoreauputic: thanks
<locoblade2> thats what i have theor
<Lord_Athur> what's the name of the kde menu? does it have a special name?=
<scabootssca> has anyone gotten yahoo music videos to work in kubuntu?
<locoblade2> mez any idea why remote: doesnt work?
<thoreauputic> locoblade: in konqueror try   remote:/
<thoreauputic> note the slash
<locoblade2> ok
<locoblade2> ok remote with the slash works in the command box
<thoreauputic> right
<thoreauputic> or in konq ( same thing really)
<locoblade2> yeah
<locoblade2> i have 4 icons
<locoblade2> bluetooth network services, samba shares and add a network folder
<pete____> whats tha firewall front end is it called firestarterR?
<pete____> firestarter
<pete____> ?
<Mez> Samba shares would be the one you're looking for locoblade2
<thoreauputic> pete____: yes, or the KDE one is guarddog
<locoblade2> i tought i tried that already
<locoblade2> ill have another look
<locoblade2> cool it works
<locoblade2> now if i want to create a shortcut to that on the desktop how do i do that?
<acojlo> anyone who have expertise in S3 (to ram)?
<locoblade2> well i suppose i could type smb:/ into the alt f2 thing
<Mez> locoblade2, just drag and drop :P
<locoblade2> that makes me feel dumb for not trying that
<Mez> lol locoblade2, no need to feel dumb :P we all have bad days
<Ace2006> Anyone know a good font site with fonts i can use in kubuntu?
<locoblade2> im thrilled though im making great progress here
<acojlo> your windows dir :)
<locoblade2> so is there a way i can change the icon of that link ive created?
<Agios> properties
<locoblade2> yep
<locoblade2> i had a look but couldnt see
<locoblade2> ohh
<Agios> right click the icon, select properties
<locoblade2> just click the icon
<locoblade2> i got it
<Agios> click the icon there, select any icon you want
<locoblade2> like a mac
<bigfoot1> the login screen is currently set to DVORAK layout. How can i make it QWERY keyboard layout?
<locoblade2> oh i have another question
<locoblade2> wireless networks
<locoblade2> whats a broadcast address
<locoblade2> first time ive ever been asked for one is kubuntu
<Rivelino> Hi THC
<KaiHanari> locoblade2, the same thing as a broadcast address in a wired network
<locoblade2> it relates to the subnet mask IIRC
<KaiHanari> urd
<KaiHanari> *yes
<KaiHanari> usually 255.255.255.0   but it can vary
<locoblade2> thats my subnet mask
<gretch68> hi everyone
<locoblade2> is the broadcast one the same?
<locoblade2> suppose there's no harm in trying
<KaiHanari> oh wait
<KaiHanari> just a sec
<rr72> bcast is usually whateber.255
<TheHighChild> hey Rivelino
<KaiHanari> yea
<locoblade2> it's the complement of that
<aliasfred> locoblade2: it is the address which allows you to address all the hosts on a network
<uniq> locoblade2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address
<rr72> like 192.168.155
<KaiHanari> locoblade2, what rr72 said, its your ip address except the last number is 255
<rr72> like 192.168.0.255
<locoblade2> yeah i had a look at that
<uniq> kaihanari: that is not always the case.
<KaiHanari> sorry, stuffing my face, not in the right mindset :P
<aliasfred> locoblade2: what is the address/prefix of your network ?
<locoblade2> ok so my ip address is 192.168.1.x
<locoblade2> my broadcast address is 192.168.1.255
<KaiHanari> uniq, but it is theirs, they said their subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<KaiHanari> locoblade2, yes
<locoblade2> cool
<uniq> kaihanari: yes. if given the example above, you're right.
<rr72> locoblade2~ what are u trying to do?
<locoblade2> set up this computer on wireless
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know anything about yahoo and voice for linux and has tried it?
<locoblade2> im probably driving you guys nuts but believe me this is a great help
<locoblade2> im very greateful
<rr72> locoblade2~ i just rezzed my computer from a signal 11 error
<slow-motion> bbl
<rr72> simple export cmd saved me
<locoblade2> o.O
<KaiHanari> locoblade2, if anything it refreshes peoples memories :P like mine... and i deal  with the fancier broadcast addresses everyday :/
<rr72> i installed new driver for nvidia and gcc versions were conflicting
<locoblade2> well if it helps then im glad lol
<mattttttt> what type of file system should i make the partition for kubuntu?
<locoblade2> i can keep going lol
<exobuzz> mattttttt: ext3 ?
<acojlo> do I need firewall software on kubuntu?
<aliasfred> mattttttt: yep ext3 is a good choise
<mattttttt> thanks
<gatekeeper> acojlo, you have it by default iptables
<locoblade2> ok im getting round to this xine extracodecs thing
<locoblade2> i need to "unlock" multiuniverse is it?
<acojlo> well, if I recompile kernel? Iptables are part of kernel?
<locoblade2> all there is in sources.list is universe and backports
<exobuzz> acojlo: yes.
<locoblade2> as far as I can see
<exobuzz> locoblade2: just add multiverse after universe
<locoblade2> ok
<acojlo> exobuzz, thanks. So, firewalls are only a option for servers
<mattttttt> i need to make two partitions? one root and one swap?
<locoblade2> same 2 lines with multiverse where universe was?
<acojlo> and make those partions of primary type
<exobuzz> acojlo: no.. you can easily setup a firewall with iptables.. a few simple rules to disallow incoming connectionds for example
<exobuzz> acojlo: if have a script in /network/interfaces/if-preup.d/ which sets up a few iptables rules
<exobuzz> locoblade2: same line.. after universe add " multiverse"
<gabriel1> timi is he here?
<uniq> acojlo: i recommend taking a look at a application named 'guarddog'. You can download it from the repositories with the Adept package manager.
<locoblade2> ok
<exobuzz> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<exobuzz> for example
<exobuzz> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<locoblade2> and whats the command I need to type in again to update the packages or whatever it was
<uniq> acojlo: guarddog is a grapical application to make iptables firewall rules.
<exobuzz> is a better example.. apt-get update
<exobuzz> or use aptitude/dselect
<locoblade2> ok
<exobuzz> i have a question of my own. but i bet i dont get an answer :)
<h3sp4wn> I suppose for a firewall it wouldnt be that hard to install one of the firewall distributions under usermode linux and use taps to force all the traffic through it
<acojlo> ok
<exobuzz> As ubuntu uses evms, why does the installer not utilise evms to setup/manage volumes ? Also: I boot from a raid-1 array. I set it up from the installer, but changed grub to boot from /dev/evms/md/md0 instead of /dev/md0. that worked so I guess evms is in the initrd. however after switching to evms (and changing the fstab line to evms too), i get an error on booting (minor script syntax error - tells me some script is missing a semi-colo
<exobuzz> d it seems to be in the initrd stage). any comments ?
<exobuzz> is kubuntu supposed to have initrd support for evms. is it tested. does anyone else use it / boot from an evms volume ?
<hoi> I login as User: hoi. but I recieve a window.popup everytime I login." kdesu -u test -- katapult -session 10d9d39668000112680660600000081280032_1134662244_732871". It asks me for a password
<thoreauputic> don't know anything about evms but ubuntu kernels use initramfs IIRC
<Ace2006> Anyone know the effect of adding ~260 fonts to KDE?
<uniq> exobuzz: why do you use /dev/evms/md/md0 instead of /dev/md0 ?
<exobuzz> thoreauputic: yup. and they seem to have support for evms in them. although i get some small script bug when booting from evms volume
<rr72> Ace2006~ u will have 206 more fonts to chose from?
<exobuzz> uniq: so I can manage the volume better from evms and so evms takes care of things ?
<acojlo> and what's that initrd story - I can boot without initrd (ramfs)
<thoreauputic> exobuzz: I would try asking on the ubuntu-users list - there will be more people there who know about evms
<exobuzz> thoreauputic: ok :)
<Ace2006> rr72: How much of a slow down will there be?
<uniq> exobuzz: does it matter for grub?
<rr72> idk, i was making a funny
<exobuzz> it just seems strange to me that ubuntu uses evms, yet the installer does not use it ?!?
<exobuzz> uniq: it works either way. if you boot from evms, then evms takes control. for example i would get a message from evms about a disk missing if i removed one from array.
<acojlo> what are the benefits of efi lilo?
<Ace2006> Ok make that ~1000 there is about 755 my System folder and i added ~260 to the personal section
<exobuzz> acojlo: booting from a machine which has efi rather than a bios :-)
<Hikaru79> Hello, everyone :)
<Hikaru79> Are the apt repositories hella slow for anyone else today?
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: yes
<uniq> exobuzz: is the change from /dev/md0 to /dev/evms/md/md0 needed to make that work?
<Hikaru79> I'm getting ~40 kbps where usually I would get about 400.
<exobuzz> acojlo: for example an intel mac mini... (without using the boot camp legacy bios emulation)
<Hikaru79> Oh, okay. So there's nothing wrong with the new install.
<Hikaru79> Thanks, thoreauputic =)
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: there was a blackout a few days ago - I think they are doing some maintenance
<Hikaru79> Ah, I see.
<Hikaru79> So a few days ago, there were no apt repositories at all?
<exobuzz> uniq: well. if i dont use it as evms volume, the md driver handles it, and I couldnt manage it from within evms properly (i think).. (my memory)] 
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: for a while
<Hikaru79> Whew, glad I missed that ^ ^;
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: although I guess mirrors were still OK
<exobuzz> uniq: although to be honest, i just need to understyand the differences and interactions between using it as evms or not. there is little documentation on this. I dont like not understanding how things work :-)
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79:  security.ubuntu.com was giving me only 18 Kb/sec a while ago ( a few hours)
<pichi> hello
<Hikaru79> Well, thanks for putting my mind at ease, thoreau :)
<Hikaru79> Time to reboot into the new kernel.
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: no worries :)
<Ace2006> Anyone know of a font manager which will show them all and allow me to +fav some?
<uniq> exobuzz: as they have the same major & minor numbers i would guess it doesn't matter.
<exobuzz> uniq: i guess :-)
<exobuzz> the only noticable difference, is the warnings from evms on disk removal. with the md driver, you would have to tell it to mail you or something specifically i guess
<acojlo> by default, if I run no server, just clients like Konversation, web browser etc. ... is Kubuntu safe?
<exobuzz> i think i still need to use mdadm to email me if a disk is no longer in the array though. im not sure evms will do that.
<uniq> acojlo: yes.
<exobuzz> although smartmontools will email me if a disk fails. so i guess i can use that
<uniq> acojlo: if you install security updates regularily.
<acojlo> ok - this topic - security - was a little bit confusing for me - because I read you have iptables, but some sites sugested to install firewall not mentioning iptables. It is just confusing if you enter the jungle of linux :)
<acojlo> it's jungle because I'm new
<Tommy2k4`> my / partition is too small again -__-
<Tommy2k4`> i resized it yesterday and im sure i made it bigger than what it is =/
<acojlo> :)
<xylus> ok i installed lm sensors but it says i should have i2c installed
<xylus> i follow the tut exactley
<xylus> but im suck on the last part for updateing the sensors
<uniq> acojlo: the thing is, the firewall feature is included in kubuntu. it's named iptables. However you don't have any rules by default. So, to use it for anything usefull you'll have to make firewall rules. What people often refer to as 'install a firewall' is actually 'make some rules', or 'install a helper program to make firewall rules'.
<trappist> acojlo: the kernel filters packets, and the section of kernel code that does that is called netfilter.  iptables is a userspace program that just sends rules to the kernel's netfilter code.  things like guarddog are frontends to iptables that make it easier to configure a firewall.
<xylus> i figure its because i dont have i2c
<acojlo> finaly - trappist and uniq - you are the true wisdom in linux country :)
<neom> Is there a kubuntu liveCD that will work on my MacBook?
<acojlo> but kernel config says fot net filter - you don't need it if you run a normal host
<timi_> hello
<byakguan> anyone there
<byakguan> helllo
<byakguan> help someone reply
<exobuzz> reply to what ?
<exobuzz> you didnt ask anything
<byakguan> aright
<acojlo> :)
<byakguan> well it wasnt shwoing any convo at all
<byakguan> and this thing is like never evr dead os i figured it was messed up
<exobuzz> because in the 5 seconds you gave it, noone wrote anything
<exobuzz> :-)
<timi_> no ive been on 4 or five times
<timi_> and it wasnt working
<exobuzz> maybe you are right.a ctually i can't see what you are writing..
<exobuzz> hello ? :-)
<timi_>  haha
<timi_> anbody get there widgets to load correctly w/o superkaramab thing poppin up
<kalinda> Hello, all.. I need Samba help >_<
<mattttttt> how do i choose which partition i want to  boot from?
<kalinda> in your fstab, probably
<kalinda> that is, Linux automatically boots from the / partition
<mattttttt> i have XP in one partition, then i have kubuntu in another
<mattttttt> in theory....
<mattttttt> >_<
<exobuzz> then you need a bootloader.. you can use grub on the mbr to boot both os's. or install lilo/grub on the linux partition, and use a mbr boot manager to choose
<exobuzz> lilo on the mbr can also boot both os's
<mattttttt> i have no clue what that means...
<mattttttt> google time
<edward_f> are multipart-rars automatically joined/extracted by selecting them and clicking 'extract here'?
<exobuzz> edward_f: with what software ? with ark ?
<exobuzz> yes
<edward_f> ark and unrar
<exobuzz> yes
<xylus> can anyone tell me what htis means Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source
<xylus> where do i find the im-sensors source at
<heinkel_111_> mattttttt: if i recall correctly, you define which partition shall be bootable and which shall have prioprity at install time, when you partitions the harddisk
<neom> Am I to presume there is no kubuntu liveCD that will work on my MacBook?
<edward_f> exobuzz: thx
<exobuzz> neom: no.. there is..
<exobuzz> neom: search on google for mactel linux
<xylus> again can anyone tell me where the lm sensors source is?
<neom> tnx!
<alkalinex> composition manager crashed twice within a minute?
<xylus> ich this program is the biggest hastle in the world to install
<exobuzz> oh wait.. macbook is intel or ppc ?
<xylus> ive done every step and it still dosent work or make sence
<alkalinex> xylus, im feeling the same way about the whole of kubuntu
<exobuzz> mactel is for intel. i dont know about ppc live cd..
<kameronk> the macbook is intel, powerbook is powerpc
<exobuzz> ok
<xylus> lol alk kubuntu isent so bad
<exobuzz> my mac mini ppc runs debian.. :)
<xylus> some of it is bleh
<xylus> but for the most part once u get the hang of apt
<kameronk> i dont think that any version of linux easily runs on the intel macs
<exobuzz> and my mac mini intel runs debian. sorry :)
<xylus> you got it coverd
<timi_> anbody know to change their bootpslash
<xylus> yeah timi
<xylus> go to run and type in kconfig
<xylus> ;)
<alkalinex> apt-get install firefox... then ff crashes.. FUN!
<xylus> alk
<xylus> you need to type apt-get install mozilla i think
<xylus> or just try add remove programs
<xylus> and find it in their
<timi_> kconfig doesnt exists
<exobuzz> Kameronk. there are some kernel patches to make it work,. with simple framebuffer. not tried ati. think you need to run in bootcamp mode for ati drivers. but then there are other issues
<xylus> hold on timi jsut a sec
<exobuzz> like machine not booting without monitor connected (on my intel mac mini).
<xylus> sry its run kcontroll
<kameronk> o ok, thank you exobuzz
<darryl> hello
<xylus> youll find splash editor in their ;)
<xylus> can anyone help me install my lm sensors ive done every step
<xylus> in the tut
<exobuzz> kameronk: if you install bootcamp you can boot the standard i386 kubuntu live cd
<xylus> and i still cant figure this out
<timi_> yeah xylus thats splash not bootsplash
<kameronk> really? i had read somewhere that it didn't work...
<xylus> oh u wana change the boot splash no clue :(
<exobuzz> kameronk: that might be easier. otherwise you have to boot from efi to a hfs+ partition. you would need to "bless" the bootloader also. its quite a pain.. the bootcamp method is a bit easier
<kameronk> o ok
<timi_> hey how can i get it to not remember the desktop
<timi_> so when i log in its just blank
<BluesKaj> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<exobuzz> kameronk: i got it working im sure.. only problem i wanted my machine as a server, and it wouldnt boot without monitor in bootcamp mode. in the end i went for an efi boot. more complicated but works without monitor.. guess the bootcamp bios emu code feezes waiting for monitor ddc info ?
<Lunar_Raven> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<kameronk> exobuzz: is there support in the kernel for the camera and wifi/bluetooth?
<timi_> who was that easy ubuto towards
<exobuzz> kameronk: join the mactel mailinglist. best place for answers about that..
<kameronk> thank you
<kameronk> what is the link?
<exobuzz> https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/mactel-linux-users
<kameronk>  thanks
<exobuzz> info on the wiki too http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<timi_> hey anyone know how i cant get kubunut to not remember session and just log off
<Graytooth> I just received some Live CDs. Has anyone had any problems using them?
<timi_> graytooth, no
<exobuzz> Graytooth: they worked fine when i used them.. although i used them as coasters
<exobuzz> :-)
* timi_ says/ no
<timi_> me says yes
<timi_> me/ says
* alkalinex is thinking about putting kubuntu off for a few years...
* timi_ yes
<Graytooth> I see.
<Graytooth> Is there any way of using the Live CD just to install Dapper? Maybe I don't have enough memory.
<exobuzz> you can install from the livecd sure. in fact its maybe the easiest way for new users ?
<exobuzz> although i prefer the alternative install cd..
<exobuzz> how much memory do you have. and what do you want to run ?
<Graytooth> But I cannot even get anything to work in the live cd. I have over 275 MBs. I know that much. My laptop is only two years old.
<timi_> hrrm
<timi_> install in safe graphicall mode
<aliasfred> it smells like boot option to set :)
<alkalinex> i downloaded the dapper DVD.. the installer uses the livecd shit
<timi_> you probably have have a noon standard resolution and it hangs at k
<timi_> Graytooth try  intsall in safe graphical mode
<Graytooth> I'm running the livecd right now on my Dell Inspiron 5100. It is like watching molasses drip out of a flask.
<Graytooth> I'll try that.
<timi_> graytooth im using dell e1505 i had troubles until i tried safe graphics mode
<alkalinex> btw, is it normal for an installation to take <5 mins?
<timi_> no
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu also comes up in lo res on first login, 640x480 or some such silly thing , who dreamed that up anyway?
<timi_> it doest always do that blues
<alkalinex> :\
<timi_> my first lgoin was 1025x768
<admiral_proFTW> what is the umask command for all users?
<timi_> any one have kbootsplash
<jackle> what is the root password for the 6.06 kubuntu live cd/install disc?
<Blaidd> I was wondering if someone might have a second to answer a question or two of mine.  I'm looking for the bttv config file in breezey, but haven't been able to find it
<BluesKaj> I have an old monitor but it's prolly my run of the ati video that causes it
<admiral_proFTW> I'm editing an fstab and I know think I have to write umask=0255 but u;m not sure
<admiral_proFTW> jackle there isnt one
<alkalinex> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<admiral_proFTW> !umask
<ubotu> I know nothing about umask - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<admiral_proFTW> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<alkalinex> ok, so i apt-get install firefox... why does it crash?
<draik> alkalinex, it's 'apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<alkalinex> oh ok
<alkalinex> and what about this error i get "Composition manager has crashed twice within a minute"
<alkalinex> ?
<Tommy2k4`> can i safely uninstall kmail
<acojlo_> is it normal for X to take 10-15 seconds to show KDM login?
<Blaidd> can anyone point me towards the bttv config file?
<Stardog> Why cant I view(or preview) .jpg images in Konqueror or standard imageviewer program for kubuntu?
<iradio> enterprise volume management system is crashing on a glibc error on bootup. How can I fix?
<acojlo_> someone is thinking right now :)
<z00m> whats the best version to stay with kubuntu amd64 or the i386 version ?\
<z00m> is the amd64 more secure ?
<unstablesob> anyone know why i would suddenly be getting "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!" when trying to install subversion?
<Stardog> Why cant I view(or preview) .jpg images in Konqueror or standard imageviewer program for kubuntu?
<aliasfred> why life is so cruel
<timi_> you anyone have a program that allows them to change their bootsplashes
<timi_> ive heard of kbootsplahs but i tried to compile it and there wasnt a "proper c compiler"
<timi_> or something
<Stardog> i cant view .jpg files and some .png files... what's wrong?
<Stardog> draik: yes... i cant even preview them in Konqueror....
<Cntryboy> I have a dir on the desktop that won't let me delete, I'm typing sudo rm (dir) and it gives a error can't remove : is a dir
<Frederick> folks my kde bar just dissapeared what can I do to recover it?
<secleinteer> timi_: you can change this in system settings
<teknoprep> right click the file... open with .. your favorite viewer
<draik> Cntryboy, the command is 'sudo rm -r (dir)'
<JesperS> hey guys
<draik> Stardog, What error do you get if you try to open it through an application, rather than clicking on the picture file?
<JesperS> I would appreciate some help with Cedega, more specifically World of Warcraft installation
<Hawkwind> JesperS: Why not ask in #Cedega or #WineHQ where the experts on that stuff are
<draik> Cntryboy, did that work for you?
<Stardog> draik: well... i think I've found out some information.... when i open them, its just blank.... no errorrmsg... but when i look at the properties, every picture i cant open is at 0 bytes....
<noxs> does someone know a game like counterstrike for linux?
<Stardog> noxs: unreal turnament :p
<noxs> free?
<Cntryboy> ok back
<draik> noxs, no, it's not free
<Stardog> noxs: demo yes
<Cntryboy> draik: did what work
<timi_> does anyone know how i can get aero to read my yahoo webmail account
<noxs> where to get?
<draik> Cntryboy, the command is 'sudo rm -r (dir)'
<Frederick> folks my kde menubar dissapeared any ideas?
<draik> Cntryboy, for removing the directory
<BluesKaj> wann a play games ...get an xbox !
<Cntryboy> let me try
<Cntryboy> what does -r mean
<Cntryboy> so I can remember for later uses
<Stardog> noxs: just search for their homepage in google, and you'll find the demo, with linuxinstall
<Cntryboy> and yes it works
<Cntryboy> thx :)
<BlankB> Cntryboy: -r = recursive
<Stardog> noxs: i think Quake also works on linux
<Cntryboy> whats recursive mean lol
<Frederick> folks anyoneelse having problems with kde menubar?
<Frederick> mmyne refuses to show up
<Blissex> a guy called <Frederick> apparently does :-)
<|lostbyte|> Frederick, At all ?
<Blissex> Frederick: it has happened to me some time ago, it usually happens on incomplete updates when things get messed up.
<Stardog> is Krita the same as Gimp ?
<acojlo_> is there something like #acpi channel ? or powersuspending ?
<timi_> !krita
<ubotu> I know nothing about krita - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Frederick> Blissex: when I didn't update sincesometime so it shouldn't happen
<Frederick> how can I fix it?
<Blissex> Frederick: however, just to try things, run 'kwrapper kicker' and check what happens
<Blissex> acojlo_: 'krita' is good, but not as powerful as Gimp.
<Blissex> acojlo_: try #KDE
<Blissex> acojlo_: oooops sorry
<acojlo_> ok :)
<Frederick> it reports to be already running
<Blissex> acojlo_: there is probably a #suspend channel somewhere
<Blissex> acojlo_: there is a searchable list of channels... wait for the URL
<acojlo> ok
<|lostbyte|> Frederick, or do what i do.... rm .kde/share/apps/kicker/ -rfv
<Frederick> Blissex: how can I run the updates?
<|lostbyte|> Frederick, and the run kicker..
<|lostbyte|> then*
<Blissex> acojlo: check this for the section on how to find a channel: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: a bit extreme, but probably works. however VERY IMPORTANT note: always put the options BEFORE the arguments to which they apply.
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, resone ?
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: most commands scan the argument list left to right.
<Frederick> Hotwire: it pops and dissapear
<acojlo> personal support bitch :)))))))))))))))
<acojlo> thanks blissex
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, i simply gotten used to the ones that don'nt. anyways tx for the note. i'd keep it
<secleinteer> acojlo: no need for profanity here
<acojlo> no, it's quote from url provided by blissex
<Blissex> |lostbyte|: anyhow really really assume that the scan is left to right.
<Hotwire> Frederick, i assume you missed tabbed my name
<secleinteer> censor it or something
<secleinteer> just try and stay away from that
<Frederick> Hotwire: sorry
<acojlo> quote : "Help is provided by the channel, not by anybody in particular. Don't assume anybody is there to be your personal support bitch."
<acojlo> ok ok. I read it now
<Hotwire> Frederick, not worry, i was just a little confused for a second :)
<exobuzz> is bitch offensive? I've been calling my gf that for years. damn!
<exobuzz> :)
<acojlo> :))
<secleinteer> could you just stop saying it on the public channel?
<exobuzz> I only wrote it. but ok :-)
<secleinteer> i'm trying to tell you b4 a mod kickbans you for it
<|lostbyte|> Blissex, weird.. though. if i want to rmove a file that is names "rfv".
<|lostbyte|> named*
<Frederick> oki I'm updating all apps
<Frederick> still in despair
<xavi> wolas a tod@s
<exobuzz> what ever you do, don't mention the war..
<BluesKaj> exobuzz, the chat rules here tend to be a bit straight laced
<exobuzz> ill be good
<BluesKaj> i was chastized using the F word in frustration a while back :)
<exobuzz> yeh. fedora is a nasty word!
<secleinteer> :-)
<Frederick> dammm no ideas for me?
<exobuzz> Frederick: i missed your problem.. what was it ?
<exobuzz> Frederick: i have a scrollback buffer, but that would require using the mouse, and my eyes. enither of which work very well..
<Frederick> exobuzz: kde menu bar dissapeared without apparent reason
<exobuzz> the kicker at the bottom of the screen (normally) ?
<Frederick> yes
<exobuzz> and when you restart kde ?
<Frederick> Ive killed and called it again
<Frederick> removed its files
<Frederick> and run it again
<exobuzz> you removed its files ?
<Frederick> exobuzz: Ive tried it too
<Frederick> exobuzz: it's config files from my profile
<exobuzz> and it doesnt appear when you statr kde ?
<exobuzz> start
<Frederick> it appeares and then disappear
<exobuzz> hmm
<Frederick> like if it where minimized to out of screen
<exobuzz> oh
<exobuzz> you deleted
<exobuzz> .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<exobuzz> .kde/share/apps/kicker
<exobuzz> ?
<exobuzz> (from your home dir)
<BluesKaj> is the kicker logo still in the panel, Frederick?
<Frederick> nope
<BluesKaj> what's in the corner where the K-menu should be ?
<Frederick> nothing the whole bar dissapeared
<unstablesob_> ok, I'm running kubuntu on an ibook and KDE is frozen. My mouse works but nothing else. How do I kill X on a ibook keyboard?
<exobuzz> is kicker running (ps uax | grep "kicker") ?
<Frederick> unstablesob_: ctrl + bacxkspace
<unstablesob_> I can't get to a ocmmand line
<Frederick> 1000      4850  0.6  5.4  31852 14076 pts/2    S    18:14   0:05 kicker
<unstablesob_> Frederick: my backspace is labeled "delete", so I'm unsure if that counts, but I tried Ctrl+Delete, Command+Delete, Fn+Ctrl+Delete, and Fn+Command+Delete, any other suggestions?
<exobuzz> and you are sure kicker is not just minimised (small rectangle at corner of screen with arrow) ?
<Frederick> exobuzz: yep i'm ive checked it also changed screen resolution to be 100% sure
<BluesKaj> right click in the desktop ,click on the run cmd an type panel in the dialogbox and the panel option should come upoptions
<Frederick> BluesKaj: ?
<Frederick> it pps and fades
<Frederick> pops
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Frederick> ?
<Frederick> how do I open it in verbose mode
<Frederick> ?
<intelikey> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<intelikey> >>
<intelikey> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<intelikey> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<intelikey> Q, can the default *buntu dapper installation build the kernel source ?
<intelikey> on special gcc version required ?
<intelikey> glibc  ???
<xylus> does anyone know of a good fserv irc cliant for linux ??
<xylus> i would verrymuch like someone to refer me to a good script and cliant plz
<intelikey> fserv ?
<xylus> yeah file hosting
<xylus> fservs as in shareing via irc
<Frederick> oki so what can I do?
<xylus> alittle msg pops up displaying my fserv information and people can type it in and download my stuff
<xylus> noone knows of a good fserv irc script for linux?
<intelikey> idk   google.com/linux  search is supposed to search for linux related pages   and sourceforge.net search might be more productive.
<xylus> allrighty
<Frederick> how do I open that big menu kde has?
<Frederick> the one with all system options
<trappist> kcontrol?
<intelikey> kcontrol ?
<intelikey> i said it first,  i'm just lagging....
<intelikey> :)
<trappist> suuuuure
<intelikey> <intelikey> kcontrol ?
<Frederick> well I gtg I wil lgrok it later
<intelikey> <trappist> kcontrol?
<intelikey> <intelikey> i said it first,  i'm just lagging....
<Frederick> thanks folks
<gatekeeper> intelikey: there are howto's to build kernels in the ubuntu forums
<intelikey> gatekeeper but are any special gcc or glibc versions needed ?
<gatekeeper> intelikey: never tried it sorry I wouldn't know
<intelikey> forums are unreachable atm  for me.   no ssl support.
<timi> damn
<intelikey> k thanks for the input just the same.
<mark___> ok im trying to install some stuff using apt-get
<mark___> and i get an error message dpkg was interrupted
<timi> im trying to compile something but i have no gcc, no cc, cl
<intelikey> timi build-essential
<timi> and here is no acceptable compiler in $Path
<timi> ido that in the same directory?
<gatekeeper> intelikey: ubuntu forums have just come up for me, quickly too, as for gcc, I would just use the latest version in the package manager, should do the job
<intelikey> !build-essential > timi
<trappist> timi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> gatekeeper k ty.
<gatekeeper> intelikey: yw for what it's worth :-)
<timi> thanks
<gatekeeper> timi: some distros install gcc by default, (k)ubuntu doesn't
<acojlo> my keyboard was dead after "sudo biosdecode and password"
<acojlo> just synaptics worked
<timi> i trid to compile again and it got way farther but it cant find X includes
<timi> do i have to apt get taht or would it be something in teh directory
<draik> timi, have you done ./configure yet?
<timi> yeah thats the last thing it says when i run that command
<draik> what is the file"\
<draik> file?
<timi> the file
<timi> im trying to compile a program
<draik> right... you said it couldn't find something
<draik> was it a file?
<intelikey> timi  xorg-dev - the X.Org development libraries
<timi> ok im figuring i need apt get that or adept it or something
<intelikey> yep
<draik> right
<timi> ok is this right then
<timi> sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<intelikey> yep
<GIGANTOR> do macs have a command line?
<draik> timi, yet
<draik> timi, yes
<timi> thnks
<draik> np
<intelikey> system call auditing support in the kernel, good or bad ?
<draik> GIGANTOR, I think they do, I don't have any exp with them, but I'm sure they do
<intelikey> timi may i ask what you are building ?
<timi> kbootsplahs
<timi> not it says this
<timi> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries)
<timi> now* it says
<intelikey> qtdev
<timi> haha ok thanks
<intelikey> apt-cache search is your friend
<Tm_T> Qt 4.2 <3
<timi> i tried apt-get install qtdev and it said the cant find packate
<draik> it's case sensitive...
<intelikey> apt-cache search is your friend
<draik> Qtdev
<timi> i tried apt cache search
<timi> lol but i did work
<intelikey> apt-cache search dev | grep -ie qt
<intelikey> qt4-dev-tools - Qt 4 development tools
<GIGANTOR> what in the heck...  i got banned from ubuntu-offtopic for saying "f*cking"
<GIGANTOR> with the asterick.
<GIGANTOR> blaaah
<draik> GIGANTOR, why would you even try it?!?!
<GIGANTOR> LOL
<intelikey> fsck offtopic
<GIGANTOR> i assumed it was for grown ups, i dunno
<intelikey> E; offtopic not a file system.
<GIGANTOR> ESRB: online experience may change
<gatekeeper> there is a libqt4-dev package
<GIGANTOR> but i put an astericks...   cmon now..
<GIGANTOR> someone go tell em to unban me  =S
<draik> oh well
<GIGANTOR> i play nice
<draik> lol
<GIGANTOR> whats up with people nowadays
<GIGANTOR> so sensitive
<intelikey> GIGANTOR * matches everything.  so the bot sees it as f[A-z,0-9, ,,] cking
<GIGANTOR> even the president said that...  gah
<GIGANTOR> ohhh, so it was some unintelligent life form...
<intelikey> no
<GIGANTOR> well then...
<intelikey> life from    hehhe no.
<GIGANTOR> hrmph...  didn't like UBUNTU any dang ways
<GIGANTOR> thats why i went KUBUNTU, probably
<draik> !wall
<ubotu> I know nothing about wall - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> warn all  ?
<Dasnipa`> GIGANTOR, kubuntu and ubuntu are the same project essentially... doesnt make sense to say you dont like ubuntu and say you like kubuntu... the only thing that would fit there would be for you to say you dont like gnome and like KDE
<acojlo> what does it mean (pam_unix) in authentication log?
<Blaidd> I was wondering if someone might have a second to answer a question or two of mine.  I'm looking for the bttv config file in breezey, but haven't been able to find it
<intelikey> Dasnipa` is it ok to say i don't like *buntu then  :)
<timi> i used adept and installed libqt4-dev
* GIGANTOR picks up a wee little gnome and squeezes him
<timi> but i still get this
<timi>  error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<draik> GIGANTOR, why not split your words into things that go together... like sofa king
<timi> does that men i shoud install qt 3 or something
<draik> yes timi
<intelikey> timi i tried to teach you how to find it.
<intelikey> libqt3-headers - Qt3 header files
<draik> timi, as long as it's version is between 3.2 and 4.0
<acojlo> oh, I have a standard error from the moment I installed Kubuntu in log: kdm_greet : Internal error: memory corruption detected . WHy?
<Blaidd> anyone able to help me with bttv?
<GIGANTOR> lol draik
<intelikey> !info kbootsplash
<ubotu> Package kbootsplash does not exist in dapper
<draik> GIGANTOR, I Am We Todd Did, I Am Sofa King We Todd Did
<mehdi> do you know how i can conf apache2 (ServerName)
<timi> right so i got past the qt thing
<timi> now i have no kde headers
<intelikey> apt-cache search is your friend
<mehdi> {#/etc/apache2/??/XX.conf
#kubuntu 2006-07-26
<intelikey> apt-cache search <what-ever>
<timi> yeah apt cahce search kde
<timi> when your using kde does turn out so well
<draik> LOL
<intelikey> normally dev  but sometimes  headers    you can filter with  | grep -ie <what_to_see>
<draik> apt-cache search beer
<intelikey> qbrew - Homebrewer's recipe calculator (uses Qt)
<intelikey> ha  ha   and ha.
<intelikey> @draik
<draik> intelikey, I had to
<draik> I'm wishing it was friday right now
<intelikey> was just pointing out that even  "apt-cache search beer"  was in the repos.
<draik> I wonder....
<draik> xmms-wmdiscotux
<draik> Dancing Penguin to XMMS
<draik> SWEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!
* GIGANTOR leaves work while he still can
<GIGANTOR> byyyyeee
<GIGANTOR> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<locoblade> hey guys quick question
<locoblade> how do you have a program start up when linux starts up?
<intelikey> locoblade init scripts
<locoblade> like in windows where you just drag it to the startup folder
<locoblade> init scripts?
<intelikey> locoblade you want it to start on login or boot up ?
<locoblade> login i suppose
<locoblade> it's gaim
<intelikey> add the command (or a link to it) to ~/.kde/Autostart   iirc
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> thanks
<locoblade> another question while im here
<intelikey> ln -s /usr/bin/gaim ~/.kde/Autostart/gaim    maybe.
<timi> alright im waiting for headers, it looks like this could take a while.
<locoblade> cool
<locoblade> is installing java as simple as apt-get install java package?
<locoblade> i haven't restarted x server but that seems to easy
<intelikey> timi yep you quickly learn to use the pre-build packages in the repos...  :)
<intelikey> locoblade i thought java was installed by default on dapper systems....   but yes it's simple.
<locoblade> oh
<locoblade> maybe it is
<BluesKaj> locoblade,use adept to install java
<locoblade> i never thought that it might come with it
<draik> locoblade, Adept is only at version 1.4... go to the java website and get the newer version
<locoblade> yeah
<intelikey> every time i'v installed dapper from the live cd i have immediately apt-get remove java   so it may only be default on the livecd install.....
<locoblade> i'll do that
<locoblade> it's not on the computer
<draik> locoblade, here is a direct link... http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<timi> geez the download was 73megs
<draik> for what/
<draik> ?
<timi> i need a kde lib or someting
<timi> so i just installed all this kde lib stuff
<timi> err kde header
<draik> hope it works for you
<timi> it better f-in work
<timi> the instal is 141megs
<draik> enjoy your body merging with your seat!
<draik> timi, type '/sysinfo' please
<timi> '/sysinfo'
<timi> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (4002 bogomips), , RAM: 986/1002MB, 110 proc's, 2.40h up
<draik> minus the quotes
<timi> sexy huh
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), , RAM: 877/3031MB, 94 proc's, 1.51h up
<draik> you're using 2.6.15-23? Never gotten the updates for 2.6.15-26?
<BluesKaj> sysinfo
<BluesKaj> oops
<draik> lol
<BluesKaj> Sysinfo for 'BEDROOM': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ at 995 MHz (1992 bogomips), HD: 38/146GB, RAM: 471/947MB, 95 proc's, 2.32h up
<draik> BluesKaj, how do you get it to show your hdd?
<cpk2> gaim doesnt support /sysinfo
<BluesKaj> dunno
<ranjan> sysinfo
<draik> ranjan '/sysinfo'
<ranjan> Sysinfo for 'agni': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3400+ at 2211 MHz (4427 bogomips), HD: 13/145GB, RAM: 1765/2026MB, 112 proc's, 9.21h up
<ranjan> ty
<draik> yw
<draik> ranjan, would you know how to get HD to be displayed?
<BluesKaj> far cry from my old bedroom system , 233 MMx 128Ram, 6G Hdd
<ranjan> sure
<cpk2> ranjan: only 9 hour uptime? psh =P
<ranjan> yep
<timi> how do iupdate
<draik> timi, update what?
<timi> just sudo apt-get update
<draik> timi, yes
<timi> mmk
<draik> ranjan, how do you display the HD?
<cpk2> timi: its sudo apt-get update and then after you do that you do sudo apt-get upgrade
<ranjan> just typed '/sysinfo'
<timi> yeah i know
<timi> i did that like a day ago i thought
<ranjan> power  cut in cali 9 hours back
<timi> anyways how do inow if kubuntu is actually using both cores
<timi> will it ust do that automatically
<cpk2> ranjan: where at?
<timi> cuz on windows when i used process manage it showed cpu ussage for bot cores ubuntu just shows one
<cpk2> timi: maybe because it is just using one
<timi> damn it i didnt get a dual core for nothing
<draik> ranjan, I do '/sysinfo' but it won't show my HD like it did for yours
<timi> anyone know how i get it to recognize both
<cpk2> timi: pretty sure rebuild the kernel
<timi> errr that sounds redonkulous
<timi> i thing im good
<cpk2> timi: shouldnt be too hard to recompile, there should be a walkthrough on the wiki i bet
<BluesKaj> does yer HDD show up in the storage media folder?
<BluesKaj> draik,
<draik> BluesKaj
<draik> yes
<BluesKaj> strange eh?
<timi> hey i just ./configured something
<timi> and it finally worked
<timi> it said i should start make
<timi> do i just type make
<timi> or sudo make
<draik> yup
<Hawkwind> make
<draik> very strange
<Hawkwind> sudo make install if make succeeds
<timi> how do i know if it succeeds
<timi> it didnt say error
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me get my sound working
<timi> i got it
<archangel_> Hey guys I have a fresh install here, and I'm wondering why my web pages dont take up the full space of my browser
<cpk2> archangel_: using konquerer?
<BluesKaj> yer res is likely set too high
<archangel_> cpk2: using both (kon. & firefox)
<jpiccolo> why are the nvidia drivers so hard to set up
<wolfmanz> ATI ones are a pain to
<draik> I never had an issue with my nVidia
<jpiccolo> motherboard or video card
<draik> video card
<cpk2> jpiccolo: just apt-get the drivers
<jpiccolo> i am trying to get the chipset drivers to work
<jpiccolo> chipset cpk2
<jpiccolo> so i can listen to my 5.1 speakers
<jpiccolo> can anyone help with that?
<cpk2> jpiccolo: did you look on the manufacturers/nvidias site for source files?
<jpiccolo> not the source files
<jpiccolo> i installed the package
<jpiccolo> from nvidia
<jpiccolo> seemed to work fine
<jpiccolo> but i get this error when i type nvmixer:
<jpiccolo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<jpiccolo>   Major opcode:  143
<jpiccolo>   Minor opcode:  3
<jpiccolo>   Resource id:  0x0
<jpiccolo> Failed to open device
<jpiccolo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<jpiccolo>   Major opcode:  143
<jpiccolo>   Minor opcode:  3
<jpiccolo>   Resource id:  0x0
<jpiccolo> Failed to open device
<rr72> how do i get cups working properly so i can print from my windows machine?
<jpiccolo> alsamixer
<vervirt> Jemand deutsches hier der mir helfen kann?
<dan> hey does anyone know why i cant hear any sound when i use amorak?
<dan> the sound works when i use vlc to play movies
<rr72> how do i set up cups so that i can print form other machines?
<jpiccolo> dan are u using 5.1 or just standard out
<dan> just standard
<Philip5> Hawkwind: btw, the ./configure for libeet gets the same with easy e17 too so false alarm from my side... i just want this to be right before i do anything public
<dan> but i've tried changing that
<Hikaru79> O_O For some reason I'm banned from #php... and I've never even been there before.
<Hikaru79> Can someone who happens to be in #php ask an op to unban my hostmask?
<Rivelino> there ain't any ops
<vervirt> JEMAND DEUTSCHES HIER?
<dan> ich komme aus deutschland
<vervirt> Kenste dich nen bischen aus mit Kubuntu?
<Hikaru79> Oh =( Drat.
<dan> nur ein bischen
<vervirt> Ich kriege es nicht hin meine auflsung umzustellen.. weisste da was?
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hawkwind> !dutch
<ubotu> I know nothing about dutch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Ermmm
<Hawkwind> Dutch, German, it's all the same :P
<dan> hasst du das gesehen, frag dort mal
<dan> no its not
<coachJ> can someone suggest a program to open corel files?
<Hawkwind> dan: Regardless, it needs to be taken to the appropriate channel
<dan> so still, i have no idea why my sound works with some programs and not with others
<dan> i told him
<vervirt> bin zu dumm fr linux glaubsch
<dan> versuche #ubuntu-de
<vervirt> da bin ich.. aber muss mich regn. aber will ich net^^
<vervirt> weill bei mir alles bels gro ist^^
<dan> tut mir leid aber ich kann dir warscheinlich nicht helfen
<dan> so does anyone have any suggestions on my sound problem
<draik> !print < rr72
<ubotu> I know nothing about print < rr72 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cpk2> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<draik> !print > rr72
<dan> ok cool
<dan> thanx
<draik> rr72, let me know if that works for you, I had/have issues with connectivity
<dan> hmmm
<jpiccolo> anyone have 5.1 sound?
<dan> well my sound works just not with amorak
<draik> jpiccolo, I have 5.1 and everything works fine
<jpiccolo> draik, is it with the nforce chipset?
<draik> nope
<draik> I have onboard 5.1 audio support
<draik> my motherboard is the Abit VT7
<acojlo> How can I resolve : couldn't open fontconfigs chosen font with Xft!!! from .xsession-errors ?
<draik> I built this desktop, and I updated the BIOS and all, but don't recall ever having an issue/upgrade with the audio
<patrick_> Heh guys, I need help setting up VNC4server on Kubuntu 6.06 - everything installed but I get a grey screen and a black X upon vncviewer localhost:1 - Help pleeeease!
<rr72> draik~ how do i so it, i have cps but my windows machine can't pirnt to it
<draik> This was back in 2003/2004
<draik> rr72, did you go to the last link... print sharing with windows
<draik> !print > rr72
<rr72> the printer works in kubuntu just can't connect in windows
<draik> did you follow the instructions?
<rr72> it says network printing from xp i want to 2k
<draik> same diff
<rr72> i don't want to print to windows i want to print to kubuntu from windows
<draik> where is the printer connected?
<scabootssca> how do i mount my linux drive?
<rr72> kubuntu
<draik> so lemme see if I got this right....
<draik> Printer--------Kubuntu----------------------router------------------------------win2k
<draik> right?
<rr72> no
<rr72> lots more switches and computers in there
<rr72> kubuntu goes to a switch that win2k connects to the switch as well
<rr72> and the switch connects to a router
<rr72> ill try the site
<rr72> ty tho
<draik> np
<draik> what site?
<draik> the one I sent you?
<rr72> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<draik> ok
<draik> Anyone here done that?
<ubuntu> should the filetype for the swap file be linux-swap?
<Dasnipa`> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> I know nothing about yes - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu yes
<rr72> lol
<Dasnipa`> erm mattttttt yes
<rr72> in cupsd.conf i can use wildcards right?
<mattttttt> just checking :)
<mattttttt> when i hit continue 8 windows pop up saying "a new medium has been detected"
<mattttttt> now what? >_<
<scabootssca> where do i edit the lilo configuration?
<mattttttt> "
<mattttttt> Could not mount device.
<mattttttt> The reported error was:
<mattttttt> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mattttttt> "
<scabootssca> where do i edit the lilo configuration?
<mattttttt> hmm
<mattttttt> that's what happens when i do "open in new window" for one of the boxes
<Terrance> im comparing kubuntu to freespire.  can anyone outline some practical pros and cons to help me compare.
<Terrance> !?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mattttttt> "the test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of SCSl1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors"
<mattttttt> eek.
<patrick_> Heh guys, I need help setting up VNC4server on Kubuntu 6.06 - everything installed but I get a grey screen and a black X upon vncviewer localhost:1 - Help pleeeease!
<driz_> hey guys how do i remove a program i installed usign wine I need disk space and i have a couple thing that are huge and they are in Wine...PLease help?
<josh__> hi
<josh__> i have 64 bit kubuntu
<josh__> 6.06
<josh__> and i can't hear any bass
<Riddell> Terrance: kubuntu will send you CDs free of charge, linspire will try and trap you into giving them money with CnR, otherwise try them both and decide for yourself
<josh__> the song quality is good and all but there just is no bass
<h3sp4wn> driz_: Find out where the wine part is (maybe in .wine) and delete it
<Terrance> freespire is 100% free though.  has apt get too.
<coachJ> can someone tell me how to leunch open draw, it is installed according ti adept but is not on the menu?
<driz_> ok
<vervirt> Wie war der deutsche kubuntu chan noimma
<Riddell> coachJ: launch any other part of open office and make a New drawing document
<vervirt> hab schon
<josh__> can anyone help me?
<coachJ> checking
<Terrance> id like 2 learn key differences practically speaking, between freespire and kubuntu.
<timi> i spent all this time compilin kbootsplash and it doesnt work tear*
<josh__> what other drivers could i use? alsa might be the problem
<coachJ> Riddell: thks boy do I feel stupid!
<Riddell> Terrance: they're both KDE based operating systems derived from Debian, they're both very similar
<Terrance> pro's of freespire is see as easier dvd/mp3 out of the box.  a possibly con is auto update of the OS.  others!?
<Riddell> Terrance: but kubuntu has dragons on it's homepage, which makes it cool.  and linspire is going bust.  take your pick
<Terrance> linspire is going bust for sure?
<Terrance> anyway freespire is a free version
<Riddell> supported by people who pay for Click and Run
<josh__> click and run pwns
<josh__> at least it works most of the time...
<driz_> h3sp4wn: I can't find it! I tried to open it but it wouldn't open
<josh__> does anyone have any clue why i have no bass?
<josh__> omg
<josh__> adept won't let me change anything
<Terrance> can anyone give me any key pros of kubuntu over freespire?
<h3sp4wn> driz_: I dont know where it would be put (dont use wine)
<driz_> I want to install Maplestory and i want to remove those other things in WINE so I would be able to play it
<cpk2> whats freespire?
<driz_> !freespire
<ubotu> I know nothing about freespire - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Free version of LinSpire
<josh__> guys it says adept is already running
<josh__> this doesn't make sence
<josh__> i just booted
<josh__> so now i can't install packages
<Hawkwind> So kill Adept
<Terrance> google it spk2
<josh__> how do i do that
<ironfroggy> where can i look for causes for my wifi card to not be able to receive dhcp leases? the router is assigning an IP when i requested, but the laptop seems to not be aware of it and times out.
<josh__> i tried sudo killall adept but that doesnt do anything either
<ironfroggy> josh__: do you see adept listed in a ps -A?
<josh__> yeah
<rr72> why can't my printer print anymore?
<ironfroggy> do you have it running in another session?
<rr72> it accepts jobs but the compputer can't access it
<ironfroggy> or on another desktop?
<josh__> hmm
<josh__> well i just booted
<rr72> "Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied"
<josh__> unless the root account is using it or something
<ironfroggy> maybe the first time you tried to open it, you lost it in a different desktop.
<josh__> nope, nothing else is running on the desktops
<ironfroggy> any other virutal terminals being used?
<josh__> is there any way to kill all running versions?
<_greg> rr72, are you a member of the printer group?
<driz_> YES!!! i got it it was pretty easy oh well
<rr72> why wouldnt i be if i were able to print before?
<thilak> is there a snagit alternartive for kubuntu
<thilak> I just switched over to kubuntu full time
<ironfroggy> josh__: you can kill -9 it as a last resort.
<_greg> yeah, good question.
<josh__> how do i do that
<josh__> just type in kill -9?
<ironfroggy> with the pid, yeah
<josh__> pid?
<rr72> process id
<josh__> ok so whats the command i need to type in lol
<josh__> pd kill -9?
<scabootssca> anyone here have lilo installed?
<cpk2> josh__: kill -9 pidhere
<josh__> bash: kill: pidhere: arguments must be process or job IDs
<josh__> got that error
<rr72> how do i get info on my/a user to see what groups they belong too?
<rr72> *to
<ironfroggy> josh__: you actually typed "pidhere"? he meant "put the pid of the process you want to kill right here" not the actual word "pidhere"...
<_greg> rr72, i used the user manager gui
<josh__> i'm stupid guys
<josh__> lol
<josh__> i got linux 3 days ago
<cpk2> josh__: lol when i said pidhere i meant to use the pid of adept... when you do ps aux on the far left just to the right of the user name there is a "pid"
<josh__> i am an absolute n00b
<rr72> _greg~ how do i do text based
<_greg> rr72, don't know. is kde broken?
<rr72> it was but i fixed it but im lazy to go to other comptuer so i ssh in
<_greg> you can start an x session with ssh
<josh__> k i want to close adept, what is the command i need, i can't assume what to add
<rr72> that just causes problems
<josh__> kill -9 adept?
<rr72> i get ICAuthority errors
<osiris> for java in firefox, do i have to do it by hand in kubuntu, or is there a package
<_greg> yeah you may have a point
<rr72> and KUser is broked
<cpk2> josh__: you will probably have to do it as sudo
<rr72> so i need to do in text since kuser doesnt start anything
<josh__> so sudo kill -9 adept?
<rr72> w/o ?
<rr72> _greg~ there is no printer group on my system anyways
<rr72> dinner bbiab
<josh__> can i see the process???
<shrewdy> does anyone know how to downgrade GCC (4.0 >> 3.x)
<shrewdy> ??
<josh__> where is the process manager in this
<Gravygoat> josh__ if you want to kill a process by name, you can do it like this: "sudo killall adept"
<scabootssca> how do i use the chroot command i want to change my root from the current harddrive to a mounted one] 
<Agios> you can uninstall gcc then install whatever version you want so long as it's in the sources
<cpk2> josh__: "ps aux" is like process manager so is "top"
<Agios> killing adept will leave the lock files in place
<cpk2> i think ksysguard is a gui process manager
<Agios> chroot /some/directory
<Hikaru79> What is the "correct" way to install libxine-extracodecs? Is it in some repo (I've already checked multiverse), or should I grab the .deb manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs and install it from there?
<cpk2> Hikaru79: the plf repo might have it?
<Agios> gcc 3.3 is the lowest version I see in my sources
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> Hikaru79: it is in multiverse, see if you have enabled it properly
<josh__> OMFG!!!!!
<josh__> i can't see anything this is so retarded
<cpk2> josh__: ??
<crimsun> if he can't see it, asking won't help ;-)
<josh__> i can't see that adept is running
<josh__> i don't know why it would be running at startup
<josh__> what would use adept at startup?
<cpk2> josh__: did you do ps aux and look for it in the list?
<crimsun> the notifier in the notification area in the bottom right, why?
<josh__> yes
<abattoir> josh__: You probably have 'session mangamement' on, so you must have not closed it the last time you logged out, and hence it'd have been started up.
<Hikaru79> abattoir: are you sure?
<josh__> how do i kill session management
<abattoir> Hikaru79: yes, see if you Updated the packages list too
<Hikaru79> I know packages.ubuntu.com says it is, but I've enabled multiverse, and of course apt-get update'd, but nothing =/
<abattoir> josh__: Kcontrol->KDE Components->Session mgmt.
<abattoir> Hikaru79: make sure you have enabled it in the 'dapper' distribution and not 'dapper-backports'
<josh__> sigh
<josh__> no kde components in the kcontrol
<Hikaru79> Ah, you are indeed correct, abattoir! Thank you very much =)
<draik> Anyone here know how to rip a DVD?
<abattoir> Hikaru79: enabling it in dapper-backports is not wrong, but make sure you have it in dapper too
<Hikaru79> I can't believe I overlooked that =x
<abattoir> Hikaru79:  :)
<holoton1> I installed ubuntu 6.06 clean from a disc, and then used apt-get to get kubuntu-desktop
<holoton1> on multiple machines
<josh__> hmmmm
<josh__> it says another packaging system is running
<holoton1> for some reason, all of the browse file dialogue boxes are still gnome
<holoton1> unless it's a KDE app, like digikam,
<holoton1> is this normal?
<timi> hey how do i get this to stop remembeir sessions
<cpk2> holoton1: do you still want gnome?
<holoton1> not really, no
<abattoir> holoton1: yes, if you are using GTK programs, like firefox, its common to see those boxes
<timi> i just want it to close all sessions when im done, or at least not reopen thme up
<holoton1> firefox is gtk?
<cpk2> holoton1: having gnome and kde together can cause some wierd things, might be better off purging gnome heh
<abattoir> timi: Kcontrol->KDE Components->Session mgmt.
<timi> k
<josh__> ok. it asys that another packaging system is running and its prolly apt-get or agtitude
<cpk2> josh__: apt-get is run from the terminal and i highly doubt it is still going
<josh__> yeah
<scabootssca> i need help installing lilo
<scabootssca> abnyone
<cpk2> dunno if aptitude has a gui i only use it for search but you can check using ps aux
<josh__> grrrr linux
<scabootssca> please
<josh__> i use grub so i dont know what the hell lilo is
<scabootssca> i cant get grub to work i got lilo to before though
<cpk2> josh__: close the xmanager and then see if you can use apt-get
<josh__> xmanager?
<cpk2> xserver
<josh__> i have nothing like that running
<josh__> oooh
<josh__> i've actually never used apt get
<josh__> i use adept...
<cpk2> josh__: you know how to shut down xserver?
<josh__> telinit 3 or something
<josh__> or just log out and then login to console mode
<cpk2> josh__: its pretty easy "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" "sudo apt-get install packageiwanthere"
<cpk2> josh__: just do sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<crimsun> josh__: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<Terrance> which of the following are not default in kubutnu or easy and quick to install:  dvd, mp3, flash, java
<abattoir> all of them :P
<cpk2> pretty sure those are all quick and easy
<abattoir> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<abattoir> Terrance: ^^^^
<dan> ok so i uninstalled amarok because i was having problems, but now i cant install it
<cpk2> amarok is a movieplayer?
<dan> audio
<cpk2> could always try mplayer for movies and xmms for audio
<abattoir> cpk2: nah, its the best music player out there... :)
<abattoir> dan: what is the problem?
<dan> anyways synaptic says that some of the libs are uninstallable
<cpk2> hmm xmms sure seems nice to me...
<rr72> who still uses parellel to hook up a printer?
<cpk2> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<abattoir> dan: can you try 'sudo apt-get install amarok' in the command line and pastebin the output?
<OOD> cpk2: if you haven'tr tried amarok yet, then you're missing an important part of linux :P
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<root> ok
<root> i'm in root now
<dan> ubotu: have you tried installing that package
<ubotu> I know nothing about have you tried installing that package - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> dan: ubotu is a computer program :)
<root> i'm in root and now i can use adept
<dan> lol
<OOD> lol
<dan> oops
<root> this is josh__ btw
<abattoir> root: change your nick, so people know who you are
<Terrance> wot about automatix, that easier, better than easyubuntu?
<abattoir> aah ok
<dan> ok hold on
<cpk2> josh__: why did you log into kde as root?
<josh__> cuz i updated adept and then i had to be in root
<abattoir> Terrance: i've used neither, but people say easyubuntu is more user-friendly, especially for new users...
<josh__> then i typed in startx
<cpk2> i said shutdown xserver and then try using apt-get
<josh__> cuz i was in console
<rr72> who uses a parallel printer still?
<patrick_> abattoir: french?
<abattoir> patrick_: the nick, yes, me, no :)
<cpk2> josh__: you really shouldnt be logged in doing normal things as root
<josh__> ya i need to do sudo when i use apt-get
<josh__> yeh
<cpk2> yeah you dont need to log in as root, just do sudo and supply the password
<josh__> how about installing packages though
<driz_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cpk2> lets say you want to install a package named coolprogram
<cpk2> you do sudo apt-get install coolprogram
* nikkiana sighs.
<dan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18896
<rr72> who has a parellle printer?
<cpk2> josh__: you should probably log out of root btw
<josh__> yah
<josh__> i'll do that now
<cpk2> root is for when you do things that need it not for everyday things
<dan> here you go abattoir
<abattoir> dan: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<abattoir> dan: see if any packages are being removed...
<cpk2> is it just me or does josh_ seem like he is a little afraid of the command line?
<rr72> who still uses parellel printer? i need some help
<dan> same thing
<abattoir> dan: 'sudo apt-get install ruby' ?
* rr72 loves the command line
<abattoir> dan: could you try that?
<dan> lol
<dan> sure but i'm sure thats not gonna work
<abattoir> dan: well, i want to find why ruby is broken...
<josh__> i'm back
<abattoir> dan: but afaik, ruby is not a mandatory dep for amarok
<timi> how do you uninstall a non kde program you installed
<timi> i went to add remove programs but it wasnt there
<dan> ruby is not available
<abattoir> dan: also which version of amarok are you trying to install?
<abattoir> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<dan> the newest one
<patrick_> timi - apt-get remove?
<josh__> i think i know what happened
<_greg> rr72, i was away for awhile. have you tried cancel?
<abattoir> dan: 1.4.1, you added the kubuntu.org repository?
<josh__> i was trying to install the java package
<dan> yes
<rr72> cancel for what?
<josh__> and it stopped in the middle of the installation
<abattoir> dan: did you do a 'sudo apt-get update'?
<josh__> so i had to close adept
<rr72> _greg~ i don't even know what we were talking abuot
<dan> no
<dan> i'll try that
<cpk2> josh__: have you finished the java installation yet then?
<josh__> no
<josh__> i coudn't
<josh__> it just stops.
<cpk2> dont use adept to do it
<_greg> the lp man page gives the command "cancel" to cancel any print jobs.
<cpk2> open a terminal and do sudo apt-get -f install
<dan> no updates
<abattoir> dan: dapper right?
<dan> yes
<dan> i know
<dan> its weird huh
<rr72> _greg~ i can cancel them all from my windows machine
<cpk2> dan: what do you mean no updates? update doesnt actually install anything
<abattoir> dan: indeed :), ruby is main, wonder why you get that erro
<abattoir> *error
<rr72> _greg~ says i don't have access to the port the printer is connected too
<dan> well i went into synaptic to verify any updates
<dan> and also adept
<dan> and nothing
<josh__> ok
<josh__> i think its done
<dan> let me try installing ruby from synaptic
<cpk2> josh__: did it let you finish the java installation when you did that?
<josh__> Unpacking replacement sun-java5-jre ...
<josh__> Setting up sun-java5-jre (1.5.0-06-1) ...
<josh__> Setting up ia32-sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-06-1) ...
<abattoir> dan: i'd like to see the output of 'sudo apt-get install ruby libgpod0 libifp4' and see your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<cpk2> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<josh__> is it done now?
<abattoir> dan: you could put both on pastebin, separately
<cpk2> josh__: what does java --version tell you?
<josh__> could not create
<josh__> ya it f'd itself again
<dan> ok hold on
<josh__> omg
<josh__> wait a sec
<josh__> did i tell you that i'm on the 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<cpk2> josh__: no
<josh__> omg i'm so sorry lol
<abattoir> dan: you also have universe and mulitverse enabled right?
<josh__> is that the problem?
<rr72> josh__~ that mightve helped a while ago
<dan> no
<cpk2> josh__: read that link for java
<josh__> sry
<dan> i thought it wasnt safe
* GIGANTOR stands in line
<cpk2> josh__: that link will explain how to install java for 64bit
* rr72 pokes GIGANTOR
* GIGANTOR picks up a few people and moves them aside
<abattoir> dan: enabling universe/multiverse is not safe?
<rr72> GIGANTOR~ do u have a perallel printer?
<josh__> ah here we go
* cpk2 cuts in front of GIGANTOR
<josh__> i'm downloading it
<GIGANTOR> lol
<dan> i thought some of the programs arent safe to install from there
<GIGANTOR> a parallel printer? umm
<GIGANTOR> i have no printer at all  ;P
<rr72> oh
<abattoir> dan: nope, nothing like that.... unofficially atleast
<dan> should i try that?
<timi> how come the defaults streams in amarok have no sund
<abattoir> dan: yes, please do
<dan> hey
<abattoir> dan: because libifp4 is in universe
<dan> i had the same problem as timi
<GIGANTOR> my question is easier than these peoples
<dan> thats why i uninstalled in the first place
<GIGANTOR> ;D
<abattoir> dan: which one is that? i've seen timi here for 2 days w/ various probs :P
<dan> lol
<timi> lol
<dan> no sound in amarok
<timi> o
<cpk2> abattoir: i think thats the problem he had, various troubles with linux
<cpk2> sounds like a problem to me hehe
<abattoir> cpk2: well, lot of people are not used to it, so its perfectly normal :)
<GIGANTOR> *coughbetweencomputerandchaircough*
<abattoir> *a lot
<Terrance> ok, if easyubuntu is easy, a new kubuntu user gained here
<Terrance> thanks for the help
<abattoir> Terrance: :)
<Terrance> i just hope the overly blue kubuntu icons go....yuk, no colour, just bluuuue
<dan> ok well i'll add universe and multiverse and try it that way
<abattoir> dan: if enabling multiversse and universe dont work, paste the stuff i asked you to, and ping me w/ the links
<rr72> i need help getting my printer to work, i can't access the port its on
<GIGANTOR> Terrance, well in Ubuntu you have brown, so take your pick  ;P
<josh__> OMFG
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: isnt it orange now?
<Terrance> there shudnt be a colour lol
<GIGANTOR> =x  may be
<cpk2> Terrance: i think there are themes you can download from the repos
<GIGANTOR> i don't swing that way
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<dan> ok
<Terrance> the icons on the desktop shud be as per other icons in the OS, various easy to see, intuitive icons with colour, helping to signify them
<abattoir> Terrance: this is KDE, change whatever you want, however you want :)
<Terrance> i know
<abattoir> Terrance: you get icons on the desktop? by default?
<cpk2> josh__: you seem to get worked up pretty easily =P
<Terrance> but i think kubuntu and ubuntu shud steer off coloured icons like that by default.  its much less intuitive and clear.
<josh__> i know
<GIGANTOR> Ubuntu is still in the 70's, live in the NOW my man
<josh__> i have messed up linux 4 times
<cpk2> abattoir: my hdd shows up on the desktop by default
<timi> so any ideas as to why i dont have sound coming thought an amarok stream
<timi> its one of those streams that are there by defualt
<josh__> this is the 4th version of linux i've tried
<GIGANTOR> timi- does any sound work?
<abattoir> cpk2: hmmm... i remember getting an icon-less desktop when i installed it recently somewhere...
<timi> gigator yes
<cpk2> abattoir: maybe its because my hdd is external?
<abattoir> cpk2: i guess it is unmounted and you have that option enabled :)
<abattoir> cpk2: yes, :)
<cpk2> a 400 gig hdd is a bit expensive if you get it for a laptop
<patrick_> Anyone to assist me with setting up a VNCserver? I get a grey screen...
<cpk2> much better to get an internal one and buy a 20 dollar case
<abattoir> cpk2: i actually mean icons like Home, Documents, Network etc.... not device icons... which are actually handy
<Terrance> whos cud change/modify the blue/brown coloring of desktop icons to be less colour specific, more intuitive?
<timi> gigantor yes
<Agios> When I installed I had no icons on the desktop.
<GIGANTOR> timi- does anything else in amarok (mp3) play correctly?
<Terrance> or who/where shud i feedback this
<timi> i dont  think ive downloaded the mp3 packages
<cpk2> abattoir: ah, nope none of those, just my hdd =)
<josh__> ok there is no release of java
<abattoir> Terrance: try another icon theme from kde-look.org
<josh__> in 64 bit
<Terrance> yer i will
<GIGANTOR> doh..  try and play something else first in amarok before tackling the stream bit
<cpk2> josh__: you go to the sun website?
<abattoir> Terrance: or i'd suggest crystal clear, which is also in the repos
<rr72> i need help with my parrelela printer
<GIGANTOR> chances are amarok needs to talk to your soundcard correctly, which is slightly different
<abattoir> josh__: iirc, there is
<Agios> probably mixer settings
<patrick_> Ok, about the icons on the desktop : System : Desktop : @comportement@ * french, i know... Then, unselect @show icon on desktop.
<abattoir> josh__: there is not firefox/mozilla plugin though
<GIGANTOR> timi-  well, not different, but...  helps to know to troubleshoot the prob
<Terrance> but im on about a more suitable generic desktop icons as default, like freespire.
<cpk2> josh__: you obviously didnt read that link closely, let me copy paste the part you missed  It is also available for i386 and AMD64, but use on such installations is not discussed here.
<timi> ok how does it talk to my soundcard...
<josh__> * There is no browser plugin for AMD64. You will need to install a 32bit version of Firefox. See below.
<cpk2> josh__: looks like you need to go get the source from sun
<josh__> k
<cpk2> josh__: yes, but you are still trying to install sun java
<josh__> i think i'm just gona install 32 bit linux lmao
<GIGANTOR> timi- do you know what sound driver you use?
<Terrance> and can the date/time at least move back to the quick and easy bottom right, as expected/easier!?
<josh__> well i think thats what messed up adept
<josh__> and i hate commands
<josh__> so i think i'll just get that
<timi> alsa
<GIGANTOR> timi-  brb, lemme look at amarok for a sec
<josh__> ok peace out everyoen
<timi> peace
<cpk2> josh__: what happened when you tried getting sun java with adept is that it required you to consent to a license and adept didnt know what to do
<dan> ok it worked
<josh__> it went to install then stopped and i had to exit adept
<rr72> who uses a parallel printer still?
<dan> thanx abattoir
<Terrance> cheers and nite all.  date and time bottom right, and no blue icons....please....nite
<josh__> and u click details
<dan> but now i have the same problem again
<josh__> then u see the thing and u hit enter and it goes through a thinger
<GIGANTOR> timi- go to amarok, right click and goto configure amarok
<cpk2> josh__: thats because you had to accept the license, running dpkg-reconfigure sun-java5-bin should fix it
<GIGANTOR> timi-  then go to engine
<cpk2> i think
<GIGANTOR> timi- and see what your output plugin is set for
<dan> mine is alsa
<dan> i have the same problem gigantor
<timi> gigantor it says xine
<GIGANTOR> dan-  in system settings under sound does it show that you're using the ALSA driver?
<azaghal> Ok, I know that this is probably extremly boring questio to ask, but I need someone to help me set up the bloody winmodem (SmartLink one). A step by step would be appriciated. The most imporatnt part to me is what additional packages I need for this thing. I believe the rest is well enough covered in a wiki page. The install is a fresh Kubuntu 6.06 (PURE, no additional packages:). Anyone up...
<azaghal> ...to the task?
<GIGANTOR> timi-  try it with alsa and restart the program
<josh__> dpkg-reconfigure: cannot connect to X server
<josh__> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Kde
<josh__> debconf: (DISPLAY problem?)
<josh__> debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<josh__> OH MY GOD!
<leigh> why the hell dont i see a kdevelop package in kubuntu... ?
<josh__> peanut linux looks good i should try that
<dan> yes
<GIGANTOR> dan, do you get any sound at all out of anything
<timi> hrmm no sound still
<josh__> alright later guys
<dan> i've tried all the different drivers
<dan> no
<dan> lol
<cpk2> josh__: you do this    sudo apt-get install libqt-perl   sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf   ?
<Agios> josh, did you do that from $ sudo or #?
<GIGANTOR> dan- do you use a digital output on your soundcard?
<dan> i've tried several different configs
<dan> yes
<GIGANTOR> timi-  arrrgh, that sucks..
<GIGANTOR> timi-  i'm out of ideas then, for i am a wee little nooblet myself
<dan> i'm having the same problem it just sucks
<GIGANTOR> dan-  if you're not getting any sound thats different
<dan> does yours work gigantor?
<dan> ok hold on
<GIGANTOR> dan-  do you know how to open kmix?
<rr72> anyone stll using parallel printers?
<abattoir> dan: amarok installed?
<dan> lol
<GIGANTOR> lol..
<dan> oh yeah thank you very much
<GIGANTOR> just a question ;P
<cpk2> rr72: i think parallel printers were phased out a long time ago
<dan> but now my streams dont work
<Agios> leigh: I have kdevelop3 in my sources.
<GIGANTOR> well goto the switches tab
<GIGANTOR> and enable digital output
<rr72> cpk2~ then why does linux still support them?
<abattoir> dan: only streams... or nothing works?
<azaghal> Ok, I know that this is probably extremly boring questio to ask, but I need someone to help me set up the bloody winmodem (SmartLink one). A step by step would be appriciated. The most imporatnt part to me is what additional packages I need for this thing. I believe the rest is well enough covered in a wiki page. The install is a fresh Kubuntu 6.06 (PURE, no additional packages:). Anyone up...
<azaghal> ...to the task?
<abattoir> dan: also if they are mp3 streams, do normal local mp3s work?
<GIGANTOR> dan-  just turn on an mp3 and mash buttons in the switches part, you're bound to find something that works.  (MAKE SURE YOU'RE NOT ON MUUUUTE)
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<cpk2> rr72: i meant production wise, not very many people probably manufacture them any more, therefor almost no one will have one
<rr72> make sure ur speakers are plugged in too
<dan> well as funny as it sounds i dont have any mp3's
<GIGANTOR> ..
<dan> well none that i know of
<GIGANTOR> sad bastard.
<rr72> oi
<dan> let me put a cd in hold on
<GIGANTOR> dan- download frostwire  ;)
<dan> my sound works fine with other programs
<cpk2> make sure the sound isnt being tied up by something else
<rr72> but a cd is different
<cpk2> can you ahve sound going from 2 programs at once?
<GIGANTOR> dan-  oh, i thought you said none of it worked
<dan> even system sounds
<dan> lol
<dan> oh sorry
<rr72> GIGANTOR~ can u tell me what this means?
<GIGANTOR> dan-  try xmms
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<GIGANTOR> rr72-  i am a noob man, don't put too much hope in me
<GIGANTOR> lol
<GIGANTOR> just helping with things i've had to deal with
<rr72> "Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied"
<dan> xmms?
<timi> meh dvd sound worked
<GIGANTOR> rr72-  what is this device?
<dan> is that a program
<timi> i just played starwars
<GIGANTOR> timi-  ;P
<GIGANTOR> timi-  i say go get some codecs for that mammy
<abattoir> timi: amarok plays nothing? or is it only mp3s ?
<dan> nevermind
<dan> i have the same problem as timi
<GIGANTOR> dan-  yes
<dan> just doesnt play streams
<leigh> Agios: figured it out ;)
<GIGANTOR> dan-  it's kinda like winamp a little
<abattoir> dan: which ones?????
<dan> i just looked it up
<cpk2> GIGANTOR: i am pretty sure xmms is a winamp clone
<cpk2> since it looks and behaves like winamp
<GIGANTOR> hell, let me see if *I* can play streams  ;P
<GIGANTOR> never have tried
<GIGANTOR> timi-  you there?
<dan> all of them
<dan> some i dont have the right plugin for and some that do come up i cant hear
<GIGANTOR> timi-  you said the output said XINE, right?  were you talking about the picture above the output plugin button?  cos that don't mean jack
<timi> yes
<timi> yeah the picture said xine
<timi> then under it said autodetect
<GIGANTOR> timi-  click in that box and put on ALSA
<timi> i changed that to alsa
<GIGANTOR> oh ok
<timi> do i need to restart x maybe
<GIGANTOR> you shouldn't have to, but i dunno
<azaghal> Ok, I know that this is probably extremly boring questio to ask, but I need someone to help me set up the bloody winmodem (SmartLink one). A step by step would be appriciated. The most imporatnt part to me is what additional packages I need for this thing. I believe the rest is well enough covered in a wiki page. The install is a fresh Kubuntu 6.06 (PURE, no additional packages:). Anyone up...
<azaghal> ...to the task? Please? Pretty please? :)
<dan> well gigantor i dont know anymore
<dan> did yours work?
<GIGANTOR> i'm looking for the streaming bit
<rr72> shoutcast.com
<rr72> who can help me with "Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied" ?
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> whats the flash program i need?
<GIGANTOR> flash-nonfree
<GIGANTOR> search in adept
<thompa> thanks
<GIGANTOR> timi, dan...   dunno about the streaming bit
<GIGANTOR> lol, i don't even see it
<GIGANTOR> (doesn't use amarok)
<thompa> found it, kid needs miniclip.com
<dan> ok i accidently clicked on another driver, now i cant even open amarok
<cpk2> you guys might want to try xmms
<GIGANTOR> thompa=  word of advice
<thompa> its hard to find
<GIGANTOR> run flash in firefox in Wine
<GIGANTOR> otherwise your a/v will not always sync up properly
<thompa> always when i enable all the repos i get tons of errors, too lazy to sort out
<Agios> apt-cache search flash
<dan> ok i got it
<dan> nevermind
<GIGANTOR> lol, what was it?
<thompa> but its the same on every install. if i enable all the repos so i can get crap like flash, i get constant errors of multiple repos
<cpk2> thompa: probably bad entries in sources.list
<cpk2> thompa: pastebin your sources.list
<thompa> it still upgrades, i just dont feel like going through and finding which are the bad duplicates or whatever
<GIGANTOR> dan-  help out timi  ;P
<thompa> sure
<dan> no i didnt get the sound to work man
<GIGANTOR> ;\
<dan> i have no idea whats going on
<thompa> basically i enabled everything from new install
<dan> i've tried several different combinations of drivers and sound outputs and still nothing
<GIGANTOR> dan, check pm
<thompa> it still says flash 6 required in firefox
<dan> hey
<GIGANTOR> dan-  nvm, found it
<dan> on the left hand side where it says playlist
<dan> oh
<dan> lol
<GIGANTOR> had the other view-setup of amarok going
<GIGANTOR> didn't have that  ;P
<dan> oh
<dan> ic
<dan> hey is wine a good program
<dan> i'm installing it now
<dan> never used it before
<rr72> how do i add a user to a group from cmd line/shell?
<thompa> i installed flash free, but firefox says i need flash for the damn kids site
<GIGANTOR> it's excellent if you need to install and run Windows apps
<dan> cool
<Agios> thompa: make sure you have plf sources enabled then do: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, restart firefox, done.
<dan> what about games?
<cpk2> thompa: you got the wrong flash
<thompa> again
<GIGANTOR> some games run through it fine, some don't
<cpk2> you dont need plf Agios
<dan> i got flash from adobe.com
<dan> it works great
<GIGANTOR> theres a list on winedb.com someplace that shows you what works and what doesn't game wise
<thompa> whats the name of the flash package then
<dan> oh cool
<thompa> ill try adobe
<Agios> pehaps not then.
<GIGANTOR> thompa-  i think it suggests the proper one for you
<GIGANTOR> although the adept one should work fine
<GIGANTOR> just disable some of those repos if you get errors
<thompa> http://www.miniclip.com/games/club-penguin/en/
<thompa> this one aint worken
<thompa> it says it needs flash 6, it worked before on an earlier install
<GIGANTOR> dan-  what stream are you trying?
<Agios> that site works fine with flashplugin-nonfree
<dan> any of them
<dan> house trance
<dan> any of the ones i've tried
<dan> i'm slowly giving up on the problem to be honest
<CheeseBurgerMan> What problem?
<rr72> shit i didnt somin and i can't sudo any more
<dan> when using amarok, i cant hear any sound
<rr72> *did
<GIGANTOR> ewww, got one to work and it SUCKS the big one
<dan> which one>?
<rocketman768> dan: do you hear sound otherwise?
<GIGANTOR> digitally imported - progressive   about 5th one down
<rr72> crap
<timi> so exactly wht is amaroK good for again
<rr72> somone please save me
<GIGANTOR> timi-  lol
<rr72> i can't sudo anymore
<OOD> timi: it's good for being the best audio player of course!
<Agios> what message do you get?
<GIGANTOR> dan-  ok, it's getting better now
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<timi> ok i put a cd in the drive
<rr72> USER is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<timi> it doesnt open with amarok
<dan> lol
<timi> it opens wiht Kaffeine
<dan> yes i hear sound with anything else
<GIGANTOR> ok, it sucks again
<Agios> rr72, type exit
<rr72> exit
<rr72> what did that do?
<GIGANTOR> ooooh, ambiet stuff
<Agios> nothing in an irc channel, try it in your terminal window
* GIGANTOR likes
<rocketman768> dan: then there is a setting that deals with how sound is output in amarok...i don't remember exactly where it is. Play with it. My guess is that you will have to select ALSA.
<cpk2> Agios: lol
<timi> hey ood i want to rip a cd then put the files in amarok
<rr72> why i will just lose the ssh connection
<dan> i've tried it all already man
<timi> how would i go about doing that
<dan> lol
<rr72> Agios~ now what?
<rr72> my ssh window just closed
<rocketman768> dan: screw amarok. use xmms. it always works for me
<GIGANTOR> let me see if i put it on another sound output if it stops playing
<abattoir> timi: try audiocd:/ in konqueror
<Agios> rr72, you were ssh'd to another system and using sudo?
<GIGANTOR> no sir, it does
<GIGANTOR> doesn't*
<rr72> yeah
<rr72> i always do it
<thompa> still cant get flash
<dan> does it have streams?
<dan> xmms
<OOD> timi: you can use KAudioCreator
<Agios> ok, ssh back in and try again
<timi> ok then i organize the files in amarok?
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dan> alright i'm switching to xmms
<rr72> i keep getting mail saying that i am trying to sudo and i can't
<rr72> from the system
<OOD> timi: amarok automatically organized all your files, you just provide the folder with all your music
<timi> no encoder has been selected  it says
<rr72> Agios~ still nothing, i think i deleted myself accedently by typing usermod
<timi> when i open up kaudio creater
<timi> i have a feeling i need to apt get something
<OOD> timi: just go to setting and select an encoder
<Agios> rr72: you can hurt yourself with usermod
<thompa> i got flash plugin non free installed,
<rr72> i need to undo what i just did
<Agios> sounds like you are going to be booting rescue mode to fix that
<timi> ok
<timi> could i just open it in konqi like someone said and pull out the mp3 or the ogg vorbis
<rr72> how do i fix it?
<rr72> i know how to boot and all that just what do i need to cahnge?
<Agios> rr72: what usermod command did you enter to break it?
<OOD> timi: it might be possible, but i haven't tried
<mattttttt> anyone know if photoshop works with linux?
<timi> dont work
<timi> ill go your way
<rr72> sudo usermod -G lp USER
<OOD> mattttttt: depends waht version
<abattoir> mattttttt: 7 works very well under wine
<GIGANTOR> i already hate amarok
<GIGANTOR> hmm
<OOD> and you need to cut down on the 't's :P
<mattttttt> CS2
<OOD> installing CS2 doesn't work
<Agios> rr72: you probably dropped yourself out of a group needed for sudo
<mattttttt> hmm bummer
<rr72> how do i add myself
<OOD> you can copy it over, but it'll complain about not being registered or something of that sort
<GIGANTOR> oooh, gaming music.  Maybe this isn't so bad..
<mattttttt> i realize it comes with apps, but i know PS pretty good
<rr72> wait i can't since i can't sudo
<timi> hey ood
<OOD> and it'll shut down immediatly
<rr72> nvm
<thompa> got flash installed path was wrong
<rr72> where do i manually by file edit what groups i am in ? /etc/?
<GIGANTOR> dan-  you still around?
<timi> i went to encode file but only wav was there
<timi> and wav is huge
<timi> where was vorbis or mp3
<thompa> whats wrong with amarok
<rr72> admin prolly
<Agios> rr72: reboot into rescue mode then chroot and usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin <youruser>
<OOD> timi: only wav? i have mp3, ogg and flac to chose from besides wav
<GIGANTOR> bom tss bom tss bom tss
<rr72> ty
<OOD> timi: you have extra xine codecs installed?
<Agios> rr72: I suspect you dropped admin group
<rr72> i did
<timi> yea installed
<Agios> along with everything else there
<rr72> chroot whats that?
<timi> OOD where do you got to choose encoder
<rr72> do i need a cd or no?
<Agios> actually, you won't need to chroot. forget that.
<rr72> just select rescure from grub right?
<thompa> hp desktop for windows really sucks, it took over 4 hours to install windows media center, total crap, pc rebooted 11 times during install i counted it
<OOD> timi: start KAudioCreator->settings->encoder
<Agios> nope, just reboot and at the boot prompt hit ESC and arrow down to the rescue mode or whatever it says
<dan> sorry
<dan> i'm back
<GIGANTOR> dan- np
<rr72> i need to select it from grub
<thompa> im going to go to windows irc to complain
<GIGANTOR> whatcha got
<timi> hrm i dont have that under settings
<thompa> see ya
<dan> well i'm gonna go play with wine now
<dan> cya
<Agios> it's (recovery mode)
<GIGANTOR> sorry i couldn't help man...  but i am a noob as well
<timi> i have hide toolbar, and hide status bar OOD
<GIGANTOR> a week into linux  =S
<rr72> it was from grub
<dan> its all good
<Agios> rr72: yes, select recovery mode from grub.
<dan> we'll figure it out sooner or later, just dont give up
<rr72> GIGANTOR~ a week>
<GIGANTOR> wish you could pm
<rr72> ?
<GIGANTOR> rr72, lol yeah
<rr72> a couple years for me
<dan> i'll register soon
<OOD> timi: settings->Configure KAudioCreator-?Encoder
<GIGANTOR> i'm a tinkerer though
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<Agios> I think I would use something other than amarok to get my sound working.
<GIGANTOR> i've studied the GUI pretty well
<GIGANTOR> hardware wise i know JACK
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<timi> ok
<timi> i have oggenc lame, leave as wav and flac
<timi> whihc one is mp3 the lame one lol
<OOD> lame
* GIGANTOR looks for a heavy metal stream
<rr72> Agios~ u forgot to tell me i needed ,s
<GIGANTOR> man, no metal stations
<rr72> ;)
<GIGANTOR> bleah.
<GIGANTOR> "rock" is extremely misleading as well
<Agios>  ,s ?
<rr72> commas
<timi> hi set to lame
<timi> then i selected all tracks and burned
<Agios> oh, sorry
<mattttttt> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<rocketman768> "rock" is sort of like saying "soft drink" there are a million types
<Agios> I just listed my groups and pasted them
<GIGANTOR> modern U2 is not rock...
<timi> first track it said removed wave file it said selected encoder not found
<GIGANTOR> i don't care how ya slice it
<GIGANTOR> POSSIBLY back in the joshua tree days, but even then..
<rr72> u coulda done it in client
<rr72> users uucp dialout audio video
<rr72> ok how do i fic my printer?
<rr72> *x
<rocketman768> smash it like in the movie office space ;)
<GIGANTOR> LOL
<GIGANTOR> d*mn it feels good to be a gangsta..
<rocketman768> hahaha
<Agios> rr72: in the future when you want to add a group to a user use: gpasswd -a <user> <newgroup>
<Agios> that won't delete the existing groups
<rr72> ty
<timi> how do i rip a freaking cd
<rr72> someone told me wrong in #kde
<GIGANTOR> timi-  what program are you using?
<GIGANTOR> no f'n wonder, this "rock" station is from the UK...
<GIGANTOR> blaaah
<rr72> virgin?
<GIGANTOR> yeah.
<Agios> last time I ripped a CD I used grip. Been a good while though.
<rr72> lol
<timi> kaudiocreated
<timi> kaudiocreater
<GIGANTOR> i ripped one using something the other day, lemme look
<timi> i start with putting a cd in the drive
<GIGANTOR> it was extremely easy, whatever it was
<mattttttt> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
* mattttttt asks again :)
<OOD> you can use katapult
<OOD> alt+space
<GIGANTOR> yeah, it was KAudioCreator
<lnxkde> someone knows any nice racent movie, documental, video that talks about linux???
<mattttttt> ahh thanks OOD
<timi> alright gigantor then wht did you do
<timi> it keeps telling me encoding is wrong or something
<OOD> just type in the first few letters of a program and it'll start up, really handy
<timi> it tickes me off
<mattttttt> yeah that is convenient
<mattttttt> cool
* GIGANTOR is afk
<timi> i said ripe lame
<timi> it said remove wav file selecoted encoder was not found command was --lame
<timi> or something
<timi> what does that mean
<robotgeek> mattttttt: you can also set up a shortcut thru kcontrol
<rr72> ok i need help getting my printer working
<timi> where do ripped files go as defualt
<rr72> it did work but now it doesnt
<Agios> rr72: try setting it up again via System Settings
<rr72> agin? it works jsut i don't ave access to port
<rr72> "Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied"
<rr72> from :631/printers i see that
<rr72> cups
<Agios> ls -ls /dev/lp0
<Agios> paste the line here
<rr72> root is owner and lp is group
<Agios> same here
<Dahgol> Can i run games with xgl?
<timi> can anyone help me burn a cd
<rr72> with what on it?
<rr72> use k3b
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: Seen K3b?
<timi> what is that
<Dahgol> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CheeseBurgerMan> timi: A CD burning application.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should be installed by default.
<timi> o sorry
<timi> i meant rip a cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think it rips CDs as well
<abattoir_> timi: didnt i tell you about audiocd:/ ?
<rr72> Agios~ ?? any ideas?
<abattoir_> you just have to copy the folder and paste it
<Agios> rr72: I'm thinking :)
<abattoir_> you can however tweak settings if you want to as well
<rr72> thought i smelt somin
<timi> audiocd what
<timi> i tried to use kaudiocreater
<timi> but it could never find the right encoder
<rr72> i followed the winxp install link from the ubutt
<timi> what is audiocd:/
<Agios> rr72: type: groups cupsys
<Agios> see what groups cups is in
<abattoir_> !info kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<ubotu> kdemultimedia-kio-plugins: enables the browsing of audio CDs under Konqueror. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 608 kB
<rr72> cupsys : lpadmin lp dialout
<abattoir_> timi: you have that installed? ^^^^
<Agios> rr72: how are you trying to print?
<timi> umm lett me try
<abattoir_> timi: if you do, type audiocd:/ in konqueror
<rr72> cups
<timi> i did
<rr72> test page
<timi> and it opens
<abattoir_> timi: you should see a folder for mp3 and ogg
<timi> it shows me the audio cd tracks
<timi> yes i c those
<abattoir_> timi: just copy those folders to where you want them to be
<rr72> where u selsect the drivers
<timi> doesnt work
<rr72> and a test page from my computer
<Agios> rr72: well, cups has access to group lp and lp0 allows it
<timi> it says stall
<abattoir_> timi: you have lame installed?
<abattoir_> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Agios> rr72: use system settings to delete and recreate the printer. See if that straightens things out.
<rr72> kk
<timi> alright i jsut got lame
<abattoir> timi: now try again
<abattoir_> timi: if you want to tweak the encoding settings go to Kcontrol->Sound and Multimedia->...
<GIGANTOR> SEAL IS NOT ROCK
<GIGANTOR> damned british
<timi> well kaudiocreater is working now
<timi> now if only i could find out where the files are going
<GIGANTOR> timi-  i'm sure in the settings it tells you where the output folder is
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<timi> errm not really
<timi> i just clicked rip
<timi> and its ripping
<GIGANTOR> yessah it does, i have used it  ;)
<rr72> Agios~ should i restart cups to be sure?
<timi> ok i c it i think
<timi> maybe
<rr72> Agios~ same error
<Agios> rr72: I wouldn't think that would be needed.
<Agios> try it then
<rr72> in cups web screen it says that
<rr72> same error
<GIGANTOR> damn, why am i singing SEAL
<rr72> i like the web based admin for cups
* GIGANTOR is embarassed
<rr72> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing.
<rr72> :(
<Agios> yes, you can't define printers through cups. You have to use the systme settings tools
<rr72> it did work before i left for vacation
<GIGANTOR> cos they will never, tear us apart
<GIGANTOR> dun dun dun DUN
<GIGANTOR> never, EVER, tear us apart*
<rr72> just like kdm
<Eeyore> http://mobilitytoday.com/news/006731/ubuntu_sony_ux - possible for kubuntu ?
<Agios> rr72: From the Ubuntu forums searching on your error message:  Final solution: uninstall CUPS in Adept, reinstall and I can at last print in Ubuntu.
<GIGANTOR> anyone want to help me with a small problem, i've done my duty in here  ;P
<abattoir_> Eeyore: yes, why not?
<Eeyore> just wondered
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: what's the problem?
<rr72> adept? whats that?
<GIGANTOR> abattoir-  i'm trying to install yahoo messenger  =S
<timi> linux is so hard to use
<GIGANTOR> and uh...
<intelikey> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<timi> sometimes i go through microsoft withdrawals
<rr72> oh i just use apt-get
<timi> i like the way amarok just finds everything for you though thats sweet
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: the old yahoo messenger for unix?
<GIGANTOR> it says it needs libssl 0.9.6, right...   well...   adept says i have 0.9.7,  and no choice for 0.9.6
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: why not try kopete?
<GIGANTOR> yeah
<GIGANTOR> because i want the damned chat..  lol.  There, i said it...
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: kopete has support for yahoo messenger
<GIGANTOR> i like to hear the 'tards talk in voice chat when i'm bored and doing stuff
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: i'm not sure you can do that w/ the yahoo messenger for unix
<GIGANTOR> i even tried it in Wine,  no dice
<GIGANTOR> i'll try kopete though, let me see
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: its an old version... and yahoo stopped development long ago
<Agios> rr72:  you can do it with apt-get too.  There are several other things on the forums but that is the most recent.
<GIGANTOR> oh..  suckage..  well nevermind  ;\
<Agios> the fact that it once worked is promising :)
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: i'm not sure if kopete supports voice in yahoo messenger though, never used it
<rr72> kk should i purge or no?
<Agios> yeah, purge
<Agios> give it a good enema
<GIGANTOR> yeah, i can at least chat in yahoo with Gaim...  but just no voice
<GIGANTOR> i'll give it a whirl though
<rr72> Agios~ um no
<GIGANTOR> thanks abattoir
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: np :)
<Agios> rr72: you want to refresh the config files too, purge.
<rr72> i mean the enama saying
<GIGANTOR> abattoir-  how long have you used linux?
<Agios> LOL, purge = enema
<GIGANTOR> you are very knowledgable
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: as the only os, for around a year and half...
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: hehe, you really think so? :P
<GIGANTOR> i've started using it on my home machine this past week or so, and i haven't even wanted to go back to Windows for anything, even games
<GIGANTOR> just messing around is entertainment enough for me  ;P
<CaBlGuY> anyone around that can help me with google-earth?
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: well, apart from the odd CS/NFS sessions i'm not really a gamer, so never had a problem switching to linux :)
<OOD> depends what the problem is :)
<CaBlGuY> OOD:  well, I got it installed but, It's not runing..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<intelikey> arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1204: warning: pm_send_all is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:31)
<intelikey> arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1258: warning: pm_send_all is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:31)
<OOD> abattoir: counter strike works in wine
<intelikey> lots of warnings building this kernel
<GIGANTOR> i also now use it as my workstation at work now too  ;P   Sucks when i have to go play admin and deal with windows pc's
<abattoir> OOD: its too slow for my integrated graphics card :(
<GIGANTOR> so passe  ;P
<OOD> CaBlGuY: did you install the ati/nvidia driver?
<CaBlGuY> yes,
<OOD> run in in console. what and paste what errors come up
<CaBlGuY> OOD:  ok, gimme a sec..
<OOD> abattoir: ah
<OOD> CaBlGuY: paste in pastebin, not here
<OOD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<timi> ok i got it to burn mp3's and such
<abattoir_> OOD: moreover messing around w/ my system is more entertaining... as GIGANTOR said :)
<timi> and implaying it amarok and it fetched the correct lyrcs but it didnt auto into my collection
<timi> howo do i do that
<OOD> abattoir_: heh, i like to mess around too, but when everything works there's nothing to mess around :P
<CaBlGuY> Ummmmmm
<CaBlGuY> :/
* GIGANTOR is back
<CaBlGuY> why do I gotta be ROOT to run it???   :(
<abattoir_> OOD: upgrade to edgy :P
<CaBlGuY> OOD:  runs fine in root..
<CaBlGuY> err.. "as" root
<Agios> it ran fine as a user too when I had it installed here.
<CaBlGuY> as a regular user? or root?
<Agios> as a regular user
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<CaBlGuY> I musta had to log into the root account for some reason to install it then..
<Agios> well, ran fine may be misleading. It crashed often enough that I gave up on it.
<CaBlGuY> that's the only thing I can figure..
* GIGANTOR has to go play boyfriend
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<GIGANTOR> lol  ;P
<CaBlGuY> have fun GIGANTOR  ;)
<abattoir_> GIGANTOR: that's a game? :S
<abattoir_> :P
<GIGANTOR> be back tomorrow morning  ;)
<GIGANTOR> LOL aba, one you never win
<GIGANTOR> ;D
* GIGANTOR gets slapped
<CaBlGuY> GIGANTOR:  if u need any help, don't hesitate to ask..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<OOD> lol
<GIGANTOR> have fun guys, talk to ya tomorrow  ;)
<rr72> Agios~ i can't make drivers for the printer now
<CaBlGuY> so, OOD   do I need to reinstall..  and if I do, how do I install with the regular account?
<OOD> it worked fine for me when i just installed the deb with sudo
<Agios> rr72:  your printer isn't in the driver list?
<CaBlGuY> u installed with sudo, and u could run with regular account??
<rr72> it is but i get an error
<Agios> No, there was no deb when I installed it. I used the bin from google.
<CaBlGuY> I think that's where I got it from too..
<rr72> do i need to install driver via apt0get?
<CaBlGuY> from the google site..
<CaBlGuY> OOD:    this is what it says if I try to run it on regular acount..   >    symlink: Permission denied
* nikkiana hmms.
<rr72_> Unable to load the requested driver:
<rr72_> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Canon-BJC-2000,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<CaBlGuY> course, if I use sudo, it open right up...
<Agios> CaBlGuY: what symbolic link is it trying to create?
<Agios> rr72: is foomatic installed?
<CaBlGuY> dunno, but I just opened it up with sudo and it didn't ask for a pass this time..
* CaBlGuY is waaay confused now..   
<CaBlGuY> :p
<rr72> prolly nor
<rr72> t
<rr72> client or what one
<rr72> i removed somin but don't rememebr what one cups deleted with it
<KUbuntu-fr398> Arggh! Guys, I *really* need help setting up a VNC server...Help me please!
<rr72> foomatic-db-engine is already the newest version.
<Agios> rr72: well, I have almost every foomatic package listed installed.
<draik> rr72, did you manage to get the printer shared?
<Agios> I have them all installed except the one for gimp-print
<rr72> draik yeah but its not printing
<CaBlGuY> well, I know how to run it now anyway...   Hmmmmmm  wierd i gotta use sudo thogh....
* CaBlGuY shrugs
<draik> what's the error you're getting rr72?
<rr72_> Unable to load the requested driver:
<rr72_> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Canon-BJC-2000,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<Agios> CaBlGuY: if you knew the link you could just create it once and leave it.
<CaBlGuY> OOD:  it may be trying to link to the server to check for updates..  maybe that's it..
<CaBlGuY> but I dunno why I would need to use sudo still..
<CaBlGuY> wi\erd
<rr72> how do i see what was recently removed from my system?
<OOD> CaBlGuY: i think it's because you installed it with sudo, and the symlink is in the root home folder
<draik> I have been trying to setup my printer on my Kubuntu desktop with my laptop on the same router
<CaBlGuY> OOD:  could be..  I may try to install it on the regular account later..
<CaBlGuY> anyway, thanks for the help OOD   ;)
<OOD> yea give that a try
<DodgerAFK> hia ll
<DodgerAFK> hi all
<rr72> WTF it just worked too
<rr72> how do i see what packs i just removed off of my system?
<intelikey> rr72 which frontend to dpkg ?
<Agios> there is an aptitude log and a dpkg log in /var/log
<rr72> null
<intelikey> rr72 if you used venella dpkg -r   then what ever package you named, thats what it removed.
<rr72> intelikey~ it was a dependancy issue so i got rid of the stuff along with cupsys
<rr72> but i cat a long file so it ovoer wrote
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<rr72> what will that do?
<rr72> now i can't print at all
<rr72> i am getting an error when i add my printer
<rr72> it can't build driver
<intelikey> draik cups
<intelikey> add network printer
<draik> I tried it and I get an error about a logon
<draik> I tried all 3 options
<intelikey> that's all i know about that.
<draik> ty intelikey
<rr72> ARGH i can't print now
<rr72> Agios~ thx for the help so far tho
<sophie_> rr72: What i do is print everything has a pdf and print it a work very cheap!
<sophie_> rr72: no more printer at home
<Agios> rr72: I'm not sure what's missing
<rr72> sophie_~ i can have my dad print stuff at over 200 pps but i don't need that speed or quality or large foramt
<scabootssca> how do i remove lilo and make grub the booter?
<sophie_> another questions guys is firefox stable on dapper
<rr72> scabootssca~ don't ask lilo he gets upset
<Agios> firefox has been stable here
<kameronk> yes, firefox is stable on dapper
<intelikey> rr72 you said you removed cupsys     i'm like duh....  wonder if that's why cups config is not working now ????
<sophie_> must be an extention tham
<rr72> intelikey~ OMFG i forgot to re install it
<Agios> well, that would be a problem alright
<rr72> how do i see what was removed with cupsys?
<Agios> doesn't matter, it will handle the deps when you reinstall it
<rr72> nothing reinstalled with it
<rr72> just itself
<intelikey> do sudo apt-get install -f     and see if all deps are ok.
<scabootssca> rr72, intelikey wait you're here ok i need to reinstall lilo how do i do that ? this time my linux is on hdb and windows is on hda it's reversed
<Agios> that may be enough
<rr72> intelikey~ yes
<rr72> hplip mean anything?
<Agios> you should probably have that
<rr72> see that ws removed but not reinstalled
<Agios> so, install it
<Agios> I would try creating the printer again and see what happens
<intelikey> scabootssca you change the "root=/dev/hdb1"  to  "root=/dev/hda1"      and the  "other=/dev/hdb1"  to   "other=/dev/hda1"     and run lilo.
<rr72> hpoijs?
<scabootssca> i'm on a live
<scabootssca> cd
<rr72> *hpijs anything?
<scabootssca> so i edit /etc/llo.conf?
<Agios> rr72: those may or may not be needed. They are HP related and your printer is Canon right?
<rr72> yea
<intelikey> scabootssca so exit the lilo.conf   and    chroot /<mountpoint> lilo
<intelikey> s/exit/edit/
<Agios> so try to add the printer and see
<intelikey> scabootssca yes edit /<mountpoint>/etc/lilo.conf
<rr72> Agios~ same msg
<intelikey> you have to mount the partition some where   <mountpoint>  might be /media/hda   or some such.
<scabootssca> it dosnt work.. it says "Warning: COMPACT may conflict with LBA32 on some systems
<scabootssca> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda")
<scabootssca> "
<intelikey> scabootssca you setup a raid ?
<scabootssca> it's mounted in /media/kubuntu
<Agios> rr72: same message as what? There have been several :)
<scabootssca> i dunno?
<scabootssca> what's that
<rr72_> Unable to load the requested driver:
<rr72_> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Canon-BJC-2000,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<rr72> higly dout it if u don't kno wwhat it is
<intelikey> scabootssca try this     sudo chroot /media/kubuntu/ lilo
<Agios> apt-get the foomatic-gimp-print package
<scabootssca> thats execly what i dod
<intelikey> hmmmm....
<Agios> foomatic-db-gimp-print
<scabootssca> my lilo.conf -> http://pastebin.ca/100381
<intelikey> and it says raid_setup: stat(blah)  ??
<scabootssca> yes
<rr72> foomatic-db-gimp-print is already the newest version.
<Agios> foomatic-filters-ppds   that one too
<rr72> foomatic-filters-ppds is already the newest version.
<Agios> foomatic-db-hpijs and foomatic-db-gutenprint
<Agios> that's about all of them LOL
<intelikey> scabootssca "    7. root=/dev/hda   "    hdb
<rr72> Package foomatic-db-gutenprint is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<scabootssca> ok
<rr72> foomatic-db-hpijs is already the newest version.
<Agios> ok hpijs and hplip-ppds
<rr72> hpijs is already the newest version.
<rr72> hplip-ppds is already the newest version.
<rr72> WTF it just worked an hour ago
<scabootssca> it still says "Warning: COMPACT may conflict with LBA32 on some systems
<scabootssca> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda")
<scabootssca> "
<Agios> well, that's all ther is
<Agios> scabootssca: are you trying to set up a raid as a boot device?
<scabootssca> what's a raid
<intelikey> scabootssca looks like you've raided that drive     what does   fdisk -l /dev/hda    tell us ?
<rr72> do i need b;uex-cups?
<scabootssca> Cannot open /dev/hda
<rr72> it was tehre before
<scabootssca> intelikey, it says Cannot open /dev/hda
<caminomaster> hello
<Agios> rr72: go ahead. dunno what it does
<intelikey> scabootssca looks like you've raided that drive     what does   sudo fdisk -l
<rr72> bluetooth printing
<Agios> oh, well, probably not then :)
<caminomaster> can U help me? I need2 configure my proxy connection for kopete, but I'm in gnome...
<scabootssca> intelikey, it says http://pastebin.ca/100383
<Agios> kopete will run under gnome
<rr72> sssssshhhhhhhhhh
<rr72> don't tell him
<timi_> hey im using amaork and it loaded my mp3s as well as system sounds
<timi_> anyone know hbow i reomeve them frm my collection
<intelikey> nothing unusual there....  put up your lilo.conf again scabootssca
<Agios> rr72: I'm not sure where to go with your printer problem and I have to leave shortly.
<rr72> nnnnnnooooooooooo
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok here http://pastebin.ca/100385
<Agios> well, there's always tomorrow :)
<scabootssca> what does raided mean?
<rr72> im going shopping for a watch tomorrow!
<Agios> you won't need a printer for that :)
<Kr4t05> >>
<Kr4t05> <<
<Kr4t05> That's neat.
<Kr4t05> Playing with XGL. :)
<intelikey> scabootssca i don't see a reason for that error.
<rr72> HELP ME!
<scabootssca> what dows that error ususlly mean?
<scabootssca> anmd what dopes raided mean?
<rr72> dr_willis~ HEY@
<Agios> rr72: go to the ubuntu forums and search on the error message. See what pops up.
<rr72> can u help me Dr?
<dr_willis> Moo!
<kazukisan> Serenity
<kazukisan> woops
<dr_willis> Please state the nature of the  Linux Emergancy.
<dr_willis> :)
<kazukisan> I have Dapper installed and have Opera Installed how do i get quicktime .mov files and rm or wmv Files to stream with it ?
<rr72> kazukisan~ that ur pass?
<kazukisan> thats the movie im downloading
<rr72> dr_willis~ my printer wont install
<dr_willis> rr72 bummer.
<scabootssca> intelikey, i dont see any "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386" but i do see "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386" mabye thats it?
<rr72_> Unable to load the requested driver:
<rr72_> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Canon-BJC-2000,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<scabootssca> because windows boots from lilo but linux dosnt
<rr72> dr_willis~ thats the error i get when i click on the driver to use
<intelikey> scabootssca a raid aray is several disks what are all written with the same data and read as if they were one disk.  it's a system safty option for servers and ...    yeah you updated your kernel...
<dr_willis> rr72 could be theres some extra cups packages ya need to install.
<scabootssca> so i broke it?
<intelikey> so change the number on vmlinuz and initramfs
<dr_willis> fire up synaptic/whatever and see if any other cups/foomatic driver packages are not installed yet.
<rr72> dr_willis~ which one? i have most off em ask Agios
<scabootssca> should i chgange it to 26 instead of 23>?
<intelikey> in the lilo.conf
<rr72> dr_willis~ i use apt-get, screw the pack manager
<intelikey> scabootssca yes.
<rr72> i do the real way
<dr_willis> sure.. whatever. :)
<scabootssca> ok i did do you think it will work now?
<intelikey> try it.
<scabootssca> ok
<xylus> can anyone help me with a realy important question//?/?
<xylus> im using kubuntu now rite but i wana install debian latest stable version
* intelikey thinks  scabootssca  forgot to run lilo after the updates to lilo.conf ....
<xylus> and when i get into the setup it dosent detect my eathernet card
<xylus> and brings up a big list of drivers
<xylus> what should i do to fix this problem
<xylus> anyone who could help me would be greatley apreciated
<rr72> xylus~ stay with kubuntu
<xylus> nooo kubuntu blows i can only install things that are listed with apt forget compileing source
<xylus> airgo i cant download anything and install it
<xylus> unless its on apt unless u can tell me how to get around that instead
<kameronk> you can download rmps
<kameronk> rpms*
<kameronk> can convert with alien
<xylus> rpms work on kubuntu?
<kameronk> you have to use alien to convert them
<intelikey> xylus why can't you compile    and why do you think you will be able to in debian ?
<kameronk> just sudo apt-get install alien
<xylus> because debain is a full os
<xylus> where as kubuntu is alittle 500mb install
<rr72> kubuntu is a full one too
<kameronk> kubuntu is debian and more
<kameronk> ubuntu (and thus, kubuntu) is debian based
<xylus> debian is 2 dvd cds so most of the main componenets and dependencys are their
<xylus> yes i know
<kameronk> debian also uses apt-get
<rr72> and windows is what 1.4gigs and is crap so its not the size that counts
<xylus> kubuntu is debain based
<xylus> i like the apt system
* intelikey wishes kubuntu was under 1g install... he
<xylus> but i just want deb
<kameronk> well, if you just want debian, get debian
<xylus> wont detect my eth0
<kameronk> o
<xylus> brings up a list of drivers
<rr72> look at DSL (Damn Small Linux) its a cd and rox
<xylus> thats ok
<kameronk> you probably just need to <i>compile</i> in the driver
<kameronk> but you probably don't want to do that
<Kr4t05> rr72: Slax its better. :)
<kameronk> slax is cool
<dr_willis> slax is handy
<xylus> so this alien program allows me to install rpm's?
<dr_willis> it converts rpms to debs
<Kr4t05> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<rr72> Kr4t05~ it was in example
<xylus> anyway of enableing ./config ./make and make install?
<rr72> idc
<xylus> on kubuntu
<kameronk> well, i've gotten rpms to work via alien
<kameronk> it's kinda hit or miss though
<abattoir_> xylus: install build-essential
<xylus> thx
<xylus> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<abattoir> xylus: yup
<Kr4t05> xylus: yes
<xylus> kool thattel enable me to compile source programs?
<kameronk> yes
<xylus> man why dosent the system come with that
<kameronk> most of them
<dr_willis> many programs also have other dev dependencies
<kameronk> it inflates the size
<kameronk> so you may need more
<dr_willis> its trivial to install is why.
<abattoir> xylus: should, but you might need to install other development packages, based on what you are trying to compile
<dr_willis> :)
<xylus> all linux distros can compile source aside from deb and kubuntu right off the bat
<dr_willis> xylus,  not true.
<kameronk> as dr_willis said, not all do
<abattoir> xylus: ^^^^ exactly
<kameronk> especially the livecd based
<dr_willis> and its trivial to install the stuff.
<xylus> sigh..
<xylus> i wish they would just make a distro that has everything pre installed
<xylus> so u dont have to go through a shitload of hastle everytime u wana do anything\
<xylus> lolz
<dr_willis> then it would be called bloated.
<kameronk> ^^ YES!
<xylus> so atleast it would work
<xylus> and you wouldent have to go get installs of java and crap
<dr_willis> quit being such a lazy whiner.
<xylus> every 5 minuts
<dr_willis> :)
<xylus> lol
<kameronk> how do you define having everything?
<dr_willis> install the stuff.. save your history to a file. so ya can rerun the script later on a different install if needed.
<kameronk> if it had all the software from the apt repositories?!?
<xylus> well i mean almost every time u install something it has a dependency isue or you need some other crap downloaded usualy takes like 5 hours to install something simple like limewire
<kameronk> it would be too much for most desktop computers
<kameronk> what you need and what i need are completely different
<dr_willis> limewire takes me about 2 min to get installed.
<dr_willis> perhaps 5 :P counting the download speed.
<xylus> lol thats just a example
<dr_willis> !frostfire
<ubotu> I know nothing about frostfire - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<xylus> i tryed to download ldcc
<xylus> and install it
<dr_willis> Java  only just RECENTLY was legally allowed to be in the repos.. blame SUN.
<xylus> and that took me like 3 hrs to get goin
<xylus> lol
<xylus> nyways thanks guys
<xylus> what was the names of those development packages i needed again?
<xylus> ill wirte them down
<dr_willis> depedns on what you are compiling
<rr72> xylus~ kubuntu FTW!
<intelikey> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<xylus> im compileing source as in ./make ./configure and make install
<yender> hello all
<dr_willis> normally the ./configure will spit out some errirs if they are not all installed.
<rr72> and tell u what u need
<dr_willis> xylus,  yes.. and it DEPENDS on exactly WHAT program you are compiling.
<rr72> dr_willis~ DR please help my printer
<xylus> indeed i could install programs like that fine on mandrake and redhat etc..
<xylus> sigh dr willis
<rr72> it worked when i went on vacation and now it doesnt work
<xylus> u serious?
<e-Hernick> Hey... I've got Kubuntu 6.06 installed on my Lenovo N100 laptop, with a 1680x1050 i810 display, and I'm using 915resolution so I can set it at 1680x1050. I've got a display corruption issue.. there is one horizontal line on my display that seems to repeat itself at another location on the display, and it's a software issue (it works in Windows)
<xylus> so i gota download dev stuff every time i wana compile something?
<dr_willis> rr72   no clue there.. enable verbose cups loggingm, and get some errors and check the wiki/forums .
<rr72> i get an error when building the driver
<dr_willis> xylus,  depends..  on what specificially you are compiling.. (for the 3rd time)
<rr72> xylus~ how new to linux r u?
<xylus> grrr
<xylus> im kinda new but ive used many other systems befor
<xylus> but kubuntu gets under my nails
<e-Hernick> is it hard to install Xorg 7.1 on kubuntu 6.06? I was thinking I'd try it..
<rr72> xylus~ have u compiled ur own kernel before?
<xylus> ok isent their a all in one file for compileing their dr willis? i dont wana come here everytime i wana install software
<Dasnipa`> xylus, why does it 'get under your nails' ?
<scabootssca> intelikey, it didnt work
<xylus> because the base system comes with 0 software and every time i wana get something done i gota do the runaround
<scabootssca> i'm typing what error messahes it had into pastebin
<dr_willis> xylus,  thats why you read the programs docs and see what other depeneencies and libs it uses/needs.
<Dasnipa`> xylus, aptitude isnt very hard to use
* intelikey thinks  scabootssca  forgot to run lilo after the updates to lilo.conf ....
<dr_willis> xylus,  or ya run ./configure and see what it complaines about being missing.
<kameronk> xylus, do you have the proprietary repositories enabled? such as multiverse and universe?
<xylus> yes kameronk
<scabootssca> intelikey, it d'snt run
<xylus> i had to do that for karamba
<kameronk> ok, because that has many programs not availble by default
<Dasnipa`> xylus, this is true too... imo its good that it doesnt install any unneeded because then you only install what you need... not unnecessary overhead
<kameronk> karamba is universe, proprietary software is multiverse
<xylus> yes its good that you only install what u need but its bad because when u wana install something u need you go through much hastle to do so
<dr_willis> compared to the hoops ive jumped through under windows.. your argument is pointless.
<Dasnipa`> xylus, after a month or so youll have most of the basic libraries if you do a lot of compiling
<xylus> ok kameronk i understand what the repositorys mean but im not sure how they work yet
<kameronk> well, the specify where apt-get can download software from
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xylus> yeah dasnipa i would just like to find a way to install all the basic libraries
<intelikey> scabootssca your kernel version and lilo.config now match ?
<xylus> so i dont ahve to look around so much :)
<Dasnipa`> sudo apt-get build-essential i think has a lotta good stuff
<dr_willis> all the libs, is differnt from all the dev-lib files that are used by the compiler to compile source that uses the libs.
<dr_willis> build-essential is the minimal set of tools needed.
<xylus> haveing linux without the basic libaries is like haveing half a windows partition lol going out and downloading dll files everytime u wana install something isent practical
<dr_willis> xylus,  you are confused..
<xylus> ok ill get the essential build
<intelikey> Dasnipa` he's been told that several times now.    i think hes just trolling
<dr_willis> if you do an apt-get install whateverprogram and it needs some lib.. it WILL install that lib also.
<xylus> oh yeah i know that lolz
<xylus> but the apt list of programs is small
<kameronk> xylus, when was the last time that you updated the apt-get cache?
<xylus> and i want to download stuff thats not on it
<kameronk> "sudo apt-get update"
<xylus> hmmm i updated about 5 hours ago
<kameronk> apt-get has <i>almost</i> everything
<kameronk> if you have the correct repositories
<xylus> hmm
<intelikey> the apt list of packages sure is small  only 18000+   that's really small.
<kameronk> i'm looking for a link with directions to enable the others
<intelikey> <carskasm/>
<xylus> yeah realy tho intell
<xylus> well its not that its small
<intelikey> !repos > xylus
<xylus> its just htat most of the stuff i wana install isent on their
<xylus> for instance ldcc and limewire and For some reason i apt got bitchx and its not showing on my system :S
<xylus> lol
<xylus> altho i think its because im running kde ive never used bitchx befor
<dr_willis> ya havent checked out the bx docs. :P the binary is called BitchX last i looked. from the command line.
<dr_willis> and irssi is better anyway. :)
<scabootssca> intelikey,  heres what it says http://pastebin.ca/100407
<xylus> yeah i looked up the binary in the find files and folders
<xylus> and executed it
<xylus> but nothin happen lol
<xylus> nyways that dosent matter dr willis whats sunjava latest version called in the apt list? u knwo offhand? i need it
<scabootssca> intelikey, and whenever i run "sudo chroot /linux lilo
<scabootssca> "  it says "Warning: COMPACT may conflict with LBA32 on some systems
<scabootssca> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda")
<scabootssca> "
<xylus> sudo apt-get install sunjava?
<timi_> anyone know why i cant click the play audio cd on amarok
<xylus> timi do you hear sound when u use amarok?
<xylus> i click play and the file is over in like one second lol
<xylus> and its a 6 minut song
<xylus> i just use xmms
<scabootssca> did you enable mp3?
<xylus> i find its more stable
<kameronk> are they mp3's? you need a codec for mp3's
<xylus> lol what kinda music player requires u to enable mp3! lmfao
<timi_> yeah
<kameronk> open source ones
<scabootssca> linux ones
<intelikey> scabootssca those are all initramfs errors.  it's booting to the initramfs  and the initramfs has not been updated so it's looking for root on /dev/hda1  which is now windows... you can enter   mount /dev/hdb1 /root ;exit    at that prompt to continue the boot proccess.
<xylus> lmfgdao
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<timi_> i can play an audio cd in kaffeine
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> xylus: see all of that ^
<xylus> you actualy have to plugin mp3 files? so what is amoroks base file reg's?
<timi_> but i have to burn it to an mp3 to play in amarok
<timi_> no biggie really
<kameronk> @ xylus: the mpeg 1 layer 3 audio codec is proprietary, developed by the Fraunhoffer Institute (from memory, i could be wrong)
<timi_> i had toinstall some mp3 package
<scabootssca> intelikey, after i do that it should boot right?
<xylus> thats ok kame i dont like amrok nywhayz xmms is fine for me ;) dosent require any downloading or hastle its good to go off the install thats how i like it :)
<xylus> lol
<intelikey> scabootssca lilo is doing all it can there.  it's all initramfs from that point.   lilo already loaded the kernel and the initramfs   that's all it ever does.      yes. it should continuing booting.
<DaSkreech> Yo
<scabootssca> intelikey, and after it boots i can run the lilo command and everything should work right?
<xylus> kame whats the install for java called
<xylus> please
<timi_> anyone know how to create a subcatory of album for amarok so when you click on artis it has the album and not just the song
<Dasnipa`> umm you go to java.sun.com and follow their java instructions xylus
<intelikey> scabootssca no.  run mkinitramfs   and update your initramfs.img-<uname -r>    then every thing will work.
<abattoir> timi_: amarok should do it automatically if you have it tagged properly
<xylus> hmm probs wont let me complle it does it have a .deb on their das?
<intelikey> man  mkinitramfs
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<abattoir> timi_: and, in your collection
<dr_willis> For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<timi_> it has the artists and then the tracks but the track informatin has the album and the track number and everyting
<DaSkreech> xylus: sun-javv5-jre as far as I remember
<rr72> who can help me save my printer?
<kameronk> xylus: the sources.list file is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok thanks i'll try that
<kameronk> you'll need to kdesu kate to open it
<xylus> thx guys dr willis your like a well of knolidge sorry i get frustrateing sometimes i just cant handle the emmence hastle quite yet i need to get used to all these libs and stuff in my opinion kubuntu is one of the more dificult linux distrobutions lol only because of that but ill get the hang of this eventualy
* DaSkreech scatters holy water on rr72's printer
<dr_willis> compared to the hassles i have with windows on a daily basis... Linux is  lovely.
<xylus> i miss redhat but bleh redhat is hmmm kinda glitchey atleast on this laptop
<kameronk> xylus: or save it... you just have to uncomment all the repositories to get all the software
<DaSkreech> xylus: You know you can search for anything you like on p.you.c right?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu has been the BEST disrto ive tried on my laptops.
<intelikey> scabootssca when you change the phisical address of a linux installation you have several thing that have to be adjusted.  /boot/initramfs*  &  /etc/fstab  & (/boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/device.map   for grub) | (/etc/lilo.conf  for lilo)        and he's always in a hurry.....
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: I had to use Windows today :( Dear lord
<kameronk> xylus, do you know about apt-cache search?
<xylus> lmfao whaaa windows is is mad easy you donwload a program for windows and thats it its installed and redy to go :P
<xylus> thats why i dont like windows
<nemo___> Does anyone know if it's possible to use Shoutcast TV, on any program
<xylus> i wana get used to this
<DaSkreech> kameronk: Wouldn;t make a difference if he doesn't have multiverse
<Dodger_> DaSkreech: many have to use it everyday :P
<xylus> i used windows for 5 years got tired of it :( not verry customizeable
<osiris> nemo___, i have been looking for an answer to that for years
<kameronk> DaSkreech: yes, but if he doesn't know the package name, he can find it now
<xylus> apt-cache search?
<DaSkreech> nemo___: Winamp
<intelikey> well krap!  make kernel crapped out.
<xylus> nope i dont please enlighten me
<rr72> DaSkreech~ please help me
<intelikey> arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o: In function `setup_arch': undefined reference to `check_acpi_pci'
<intelikey> make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Error 1
<Dodger_> i got annoyed with it the other day trying to figure out how the hell to make an actual symlink
<Dodger_> *very* annoyed
<nemo___> cant get wimamp to work in linux?
<kameronk> xylus :yes apt-cache search keyword
<DaSkreech> nemo___: Works like a beauty uder wine
<xylus> whats a apt-cache do?
<DaSkreech> wonder
<DaSkreech> under :(
<kameronk> !apt-cache
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-cache - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nemo___> well It works under wine, but not the tv part just blank
<DaSkreech> xylus: Do you use adept?
<xylus> yes i have adept
<rr72> my printer can't get a driver
<kameronk> oh, duh, that's probably the easiest thing for him to do
<DaSkreech> nemo___: Really? SHouldn't make a difference that's all server based
<rr72> i get an error
<xylus> p.you.c is that a website?
<rr72_> Unable to load the requested driver:
<rr72_> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Canon-BJC-2000,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<DaSkreech> nemo___: Are you In America?
<nemo___> yes
<DaSkreech> xylus: Yep packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> rr72: Which Printer?
<xylus> kk
<DaSkreech> xylus: Do you have it open?
<rr72> DaSkreech~ bjc-2000
<DaSkreech> Canon?
<rr72> if u read error it tell u in plain text
<Dodger_> is there any way to get kpilot to start and hotsync when i plug my palm into USB?
<DaSkreech> Which error?
<timi_> tso your amarok has the artis then album?
<xylus> hold on daskreeech
<rr72> <xylus> p.you.c is that a website?
<rr72> <rr72_> Unable to load the requested driver:
<rr72> <rr72_> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Canon-BJC-2000,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<DaSkreech> nemo___: I heard that they started blocking the TV section to anyone not in the US. Some export law
<nemo___> still works fine in windowz on my buddies pc
<xylus> hmmm
<xylus> im not sure what p.you.c is
<DaSkreech> nemo___: Does it throw an error?
<DaSkreech> xylus: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xylus> i click dapper rite?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<nemo___> nope. Media library works fie but when i go to  Shoutcast tv,  it's just blank, like it doesnt want to load
<xylus> da skreech this is the list of all the files on the apt list?
<timi_> im retarded
<timi_> i figured it out
<rr72> timi_~ compared to xylusu arent
<rr72> im going
<rr72> i will fix my printer tomorro
<DaSkreech> rr72: Ok sorry I couldn't help
<kameronk> xylus, yes, that is a categorized view
<rr72> its all Agios fault
<xylus> ok next to them it says universe multivers i know what that means
<xylus> but why is it their ?
<xylus> who cares if the program is universe or not
<xylus> solong as it works
<xylus> rite?
<TokenBad> how do I mount a linux partition in kubuntu?
<xylus> token
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<dr_willis> edit the fstab and mount it where ever ya want.
<dr_willis> or use the mount command
<xylus> nvm
<PFl0yd> dr_willis: ya little more complex than that
<xylus> lol dr beat me to it
<PFl0yd> tho
<dr_willis> Not really. :)
<PFl0yd> wellll
<DaSkreech> xylus: No the packages are kept in different sections
<xylus> ok
<PFl0yd> if you're a user you'd have to specify noauto,user
<dr_willis> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hereyago
<DaSkreech> xylus: Stuff in main is Ubuntu *blessed*
<dr_willis> :)
<TokenBad> that says for ubuntu...but how in kubuntu...
<PFl0yd> stuff like that i meant
<TokenBad> the commands are different
<xylus> lol darskreech
<kameronk> no, ubuntu and kubuntu are the same from the command line
<dr_willis> a 'user'  mouning  an linux partition would be a little odd.. and they better have the  permissions right.
<xylus> hmmm slowley understanding...
<kameronk> they only differ in desktop environment
<kameronk> kde vs. gnome
<TokenBad> yes...but the mount thing from ubotu gives for gnome...not kde
<xylus> ok what verse is gnome and what vers is kde?
<PFl0yd> dr_willis: so if me as a 'user' throws in a usb stick
<scabootssca> intelikey, it didnt work it says "mount: Mounting /dev/hdb1 on /root failed:  Invalid argument"
<PFl0yd> that's not weird really
<DaSkreech> xylus: Anything in universe is kept up to date by somebody but Ubuntu is not responsible for it
<intelikey> scabootssca when you change the phisical address of a linux installation you have several thing that have to be adjusted.  /boot/initramfs*  &  /etc/fstab  & (/boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/device.map   for grub) | (/etc/lilo.conf  for lilo)        and he's always in a hurry.....
<kameronk> xylus, kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories
<xylus> ok got it
<TokenBad> yes...but the way to use the gui to get to set things are different
<DaSkreech> xylus: Multiverse has things which are not really LInux friendly. They work but have restrictions that make them not welcome in the Open source world
<kameronk> they are the same base system, they only differ in whether or not they have kde-desktop or gnome-desktop
<TokenBad> but thats neither here nor there...
<xylus> ok
<DaSkreech> xylus: LIke Java. Which you will be able to get easy once you add multiverse :)
<intelikey> scabootssca so try a chroot fix on the initramfs before you try another reboot.
<xylus> so the verses are different places the programs are installed to kinda rite?
<kameronk> if you use kubuntu you can easily install gnome by typing sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<dr_willis> PFl0yd,  if that usb stick is a ext2 partition. its possibel that your user could mount it. but not be abvle to read/write to it.
<xylus> u mean i dont have a multiverse allredy?
<xylus> how do i add multiverse
<DaSkreech> xylus: Nope
<dr_willis> !easywource
<ubotu> I know nothing about easywource - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dr_willis> that site lets ya do it easially enough
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > xylus
<xylus> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<PFl0yd> dr_willis: yea it's prob. fat32 tho...
<scabootssca> intelikey, like sudo chroot /linux mkinitramfs
<xylus> ok ill read all that thanks daskreech for all yr help
<PFl0yd> man i kinda wanna work for novell these days...
<PFl0yd> http://novell.com
<PFl0yd> they're all about linux now...
<TokenBad> why would anyone want gnome if they installed kubuntu...all I wanted to know was how to mount a linux partition in kubuntu...
<intelikey> scabootssca yep   man initramfs first.
<DaSkreech> xylus: Sure. after a week tell me if Windows is hard to use ;-)
<intelikey> err  mkinitramfs
<scabootssca> ok it jumped about 8 lines
<DaSkreech> TokenBad: What?
<TokenBad> I tried using the disk manager...but it wouldn't let me mount it
<PFl0yd> TokenBad: what kind of partition is it?
<PFl0yd> ext2?
<kameronk> i was just saying that it's trivial if one wanted to switch, and was pointing out how underneath it all, they are the same: ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu are all ubuntu base + desktop manager and more tools
<scabootssca> intelikey, now "sudo chroot /linux intiramfs.img-<unamr -r>"?
<PFl0yd> kameronk: ya and just raw debian isn't that much different of course either
<PFl0yd> i switched from debian
<TokenBad> PFl0yd, it just says linux
<intelikey> sudo chroot /linux mkinitramfs -o intiramfs.img-2.6.15-26-386 2.6.15-26-386      <--- iirc.
<DaSkreech> TokenBad: Where are you looking at it?
<intelikey> scabootssca ^
<PFl0yd> TokenBad: like you did an fdisk /dev/hdwhatever and it just says linux?
<PFl0yd> er cfdisk actually
<PFl0yd> that means it's ext2
<PFl0yd> your line in fstab would be something like
<ironfroggy> i have some documentation that is comprised of many html files. is there some way to print them all together?
<PFl0yd>  /dev/hda1 /media/mountpoint ext2 user,noauto 0 0
<PFl0yd> hda1 should be changed to the drive and partition you're talking about
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok i'm doing it
<PFl0yd>  /media/mountpoint is where you want to mount it
<scabootssca> ok done now what?
<PFl0yd> and user,noauto means users can mount it and don't automatically mount it at boot
<PFl0yd> (leave the noauto part out if you actually want it to auto mount at boot)
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: You mean you want them in one file?
<scabootssca> intelikey, i guess i restert now?
<intelikey> scabootssca when that finishes  it should leave an initramfs.img*  in  /linux   move it to /linux/boot/    and run lilo again.       that assumes it completes correctly.
<scabootssca> ok
<PFl0yd> TokenBad: you get it?
<intelikey> check the file size first.
<TokenBad> PFl0yd, not yet
<intelikey> if size is 0   it's a dud
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: i dont care if they are in one file, i just want them printed in proper order and without more pagebreaks between the individual files would be nice too.
<PFl0yd> TokenBad: k
<PFl0yd> well google can help too
<intelikey> : > 0
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok there is a .img file there how do i move it? cp whatever whatever?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> or mv
<xylus> skreech u here bro
<xylus> ?
<TokenBad> PFl0yd, its not working...its not telling me what it is...
<xylus> my adept program dosent have manage repositorys listed under the adept tab
<DaSkreech> xylus: Yeah
<DaSkreech> xylus: What does it have?
<xylus> quit
<xylus> that is all
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: I'd cat them together
<scabootssca> ok it's there now
<DaSkreech> xylus: What other menus do you have?
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok i moved it
<xylus> edit view settings and help
<intelikey> and sudo chroot /linux lilo
<intelikey> ?
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: well its off a website. i was hoping to avoid manually downloading them all.
<intelikey> scabootssca check the file name against lilo.conf  make sure you are pointing at the new initramfs file
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Erm.. Ok So You wanted to print them all off the net at once?
<intelikey> dubble checking is a lot easier than rebooting.
<ironfroggy> yes.
<DaSkreech> xylus: What's under edit?
<TokenBad> PFl0yd, its ext3
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: I honestly don't know of a way without a curl or wget haack
<scabootssca> it still has that raid thing
<intelikey> does it error out ?
<xylus> undu redu thats it
<scabootssca> it does exactly what it did before
<intelikey> pastebin
<xylus> earlier i did this perhaps i skrewed up my adept here check it out
<DaSkreech> xylus: :-|
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: ok i thought there might be a nice tool for grabbing multi-page documentation and preparing them for print.
<xylus> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list del the list
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: That would be curl but if you knew curl you wouldn't be asking :)
<PFl0yd> when you do like
<xylus> and put in one off a website
<PFl0yd> mount /media/mountpoint
<xylus> would that skrew up my adept ?
<PFl0yd> what's it say?
<DaSkreech> xylus: Right
<DaSkreech> xylus: o
<DaSkreech> xylus: no
<xylus> ok
<intelikey> scabootssca lets get it right this time.    i don't want to have to talk to you again tonight.     ;)
<xylus> hmmm all good ill try and do it using the terminal rather than looking for manage reposotorys
<xylus> thx man
<kameronk> xylus: have you tried installing wine and using a windows version of limewire?
<scabootssca> intelikey,  http://pastebin.ca/100434
<DaSkreech> xylus: sure
<PFl0yd> limewire?
<scabootssca> see exactley like before
<xylus> lol if i cant install lime because of dependencys than wine probs wont work actualy ide rather just use soemthing else
<PFl0yd> just use gift and the fasttrack plugin :)
<xylus> knwo of any other p2p porograms for linux i can get off the apt kame?
<PFl0yd> apt-get install apollon
<scabootssca> xylus, you can use frostwire
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: getting the files is only part of the problem
<kameronk> windows software dosen't have dependencies
<xylus> cool apt get frostwire?
<xylus> geared ill try it out
<xylus> no but i bet wine does
<DaSkreech> !frostwire > xylus
<Kr4t05> xylus: I don't think frostwire is in the repos.
<xylus> i have 0 exp with using window emulators
<DaSkreech> kameronk: Not true they do
<intelikey> scabootssca sudo mount proc /linux/proc -t proc && sudo chroot /linux/lilo && umount /linux/proc
<DaSkreech> !limewire
<scabootssca> do those?
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<kameronk> well, they do, but wine has that covered
<intelikey> one line ^  everything after your name
<xylus> so all i need to do is get my head around these repositorys and how to manage them
<ironfroggy> anyway, i actually found a single file version, but im having trouble printing it. ive seen this before tho, it seems like html files ignore the "odd pages only" option when i want to print them, or at least that is what i see in the print preview. is there some way to print only odd pages of an html file from konq?
<xylus> and i can pretymuch install anything ?
<xylus> because the list i see right now is kinda small
<TokenBad> PFl0yd, got it figured out...
<DaSkreech> xylus: Most things
<xylus> but i think my adept is running off the main repo
<xylus> i wana switch it to universe
<DaSkreech> xylus: very likely
<xylus> so i can see more programs XD
<kameronk> if you update your sources.list, it will all start to work
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: :-( Sorry not sure
<kameronk> you may have to apt-get update
<xylus> ill try that
<xylus> jsut a sec kame ;)
<kameronk> or sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> xylus: Don't forget to reload in adept :)
<intelikey> scabootssca if it doesn't say  adding linux*   windows   then it's erroring out.
<xylus> ok done update
<xylus> i try opening add remove programs now
<scabootssca> it's erroring then i'm pasting it on pastebin
<DaSkreech> xylus: Woah You were using add/remove programs?
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100437
<xylus> yeah isent that the adept manager?
* intelikey wonders why scabootssca swaped drives in the first place.
<xylus> it says adept at the top
<DaSkreech> xylus: Not quite :)
<DaSkreech> xylus: But go ahead
<xylus> aww how should i go about it than captin!
<kameronk> yes, in the KMenu, the Add/Remove Programs option opens Adept
<DaSkreech> xylus: Alt+Enter -> type adept -> Press enter
<scabootssca> intelikey, because for some reason the windows dtrive stopped working as a slave
<xylus> alt enter does nothing
<intelikey> scabootssca sudo umount /proc   and rerun that string.
<kameronk> xylus, once you get used to the command line apt-get and apt-cache, it's much quicker than adept
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space sorry
<DaSkreech> Whoops
<qwertybob> need help bad, i cant boot error is ... target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<kameronk> unless you just want generic software for something, and want the category view
<qwertybob> ive booted using knoppix
<xylus> kk what is apt cache anyway?
<xylus> simple explanation will do i jsut wnaa know what it does
<intelikey> i guess windows xp can only live on hda1   poor poor winxp  so weak    so lame....
<scabootssca> intelikey, it says device is busy
<xylus> lmfao intel i dont even have windows on my system
<DaSkreech> xylus: When you update it downloads all the information about the programs that are available
<xylus> kk and the cache?
<intelikey> scabootssca lets try another approach   one liner comming...
<DaSkreech> xylus: It caches them locally. Apt-cache allows you to search the cache for things even if you are not on the net
<kameronk> xylus, among other things, apt-cache search will allow you to search for the package name
<xylus> ok so i type apt-cache ummm xchat for instance
<qwertybob> is there a way to update ubuntu while in knoppix i read it might be a udev bug or something?
<DaSkreech> So you can check on things
<xylus> and ittel find it for me?
<DaSkreech> apt-cache search xchat
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<kameronk> yeah
<xylus> kk ill try it with frostwire
<intelikey> sudo chroot /linux mount proc /proc -t proc
<DaSkreech> xylus: tried alt+space ?
<intelikey> scabootssca tell me what that does.
<xylus> hmm nothing happen when i type sudo apt-cache frostwire
<DaSkreech> xylus: read !frostwire
<xylus> dident expect anythign to
<xylus> but still
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DaSkreech> Read that page
<xylus> kk thx daskreech
<DaSkreech> You can't install frostwire
<kameronk> you don't need to sudo, and you just type "apt-cache search frostwire"
<intelikey> xylus ... search ....
<scabootssca> intelikey, says then "mount: proc already mounted
<scabootssca> " then "ubuntu@dsl-gerl-135-103:~$ DaSkreech xylus: tried alt+space ?
<scabootssca> "
<xylus> no sudo gotcha
<xylus> i tryed alt space
<xylus> dose nothing
<kameronk> xylus, it won't help, but it won't hurt
<xylus> nvm
<DaSkreech> scabootssca: Eh?
<xylus> whats a katapult lol
<DaSkreech> xylus: Type adept
<dr_willis> !info katapult
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.2-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 264 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<kameronk> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<intelikey> scabootssca something is hosed there... does  ls /linux/proc   show anything ?
<dr_willis> :)
<xylus> whaaaa geared
<DaSkreech> xylus: You can open nearly any application or song like that :)
<DaSkreech> Sweet :)
<xylus> lol that katapult is the coolest shortcut ive ever sceen!
<xylus> man thats pimped
<xylus> lol
<xylus> it scanns for names in like a instant
<DaSkreech> xylus: It's gonna get better man Wait till you see the stuff they are working on
<xylus> impressive
<xylus> realy?
<DaSkreech> xylus: Want to see something even cooler?
<scabootssca> intelikey, it says http://pastebin.ca/100444
<xylus> sure
<dr_willis> and here i am still using WindowMaker. :)
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space -> 2+2
<xylus> haha wtf cool
<intelikey> whoa !
<DaSkreech> 2^36
<dr_willis> alt+space -> porn   -> goes to www.biguns.com :)
<intelikey> scabootssca pastebin the output of mount
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: that's just your computer :)
<dr_willis> alt+space ->  100/0  ->  ?
<dr_willis> :)
<xylus> man thats awesome
<xylus> neet
<supernix> Uptime: 1 days, 6 hours and 14 minutes
<DaSkreech> Mine goes to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haifa_Wehbe
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100446
<DaSkreech> xylus: In any case open adept and see if you can manage repos now
<xylus> yes i can!
<xylus> awesome
<xylus> ill read the rest of that tut u sent me
<xylus> and figure out how to manage them now :)\
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Dude
<DaSkreech> kameronk: See? :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hi :)
<DaSkreech> add/remove != adept
<DaSkreech> Though it is adept based ;-)
<xylus> yeah the real adept is alt space adept
<xylus> thats what i needed to get to
<xylus> the add remove programs is like a basic version
<intelikey> scabootssca your system is doing strange things...   it errored out and yet mounted the fs in the same breath....  not normal...     anyway lets try one more time the  sudo chroot /linux lilo    command.
<xylus> of the adept
<abattoir> Kmenu->System->Package manager
<scabootssca> intelikey, same raid error
<kameronk> DaSkreech: see what?
<DaSkreech> xylus: Yup
<xylus> ok under manage repositorys
<intelikey> scabootssca second....
<xylus> a big list of http addresses is their
<xylus> should i jsut slect them all for every downloadable program?
<DaSkreech> kameronk: Add/remove is like a dumbed down adept. Pretty useful but not really useful
<DaSkreech> Wait that made no sense
<kameronk> oh ok
<abattoir> hehe
<DaSkreech> xylus: Huh?
<DaSkreech> xylus: Look for one that has universe
<xylus> under repository manager
<kameronk> (honestly, i just use adept to update packages automatically... to install i use Konsole and apt-get)
<xylus> how do i make it so i can see every downloadable program
<xylus> rather than just the ones in main
<DaSkreech> kameronk: Why don't you just cron job apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<DaSkreech> xylus: Do you see a line with the word universe in it?
<xylus> nope i see new repository tho
<Frederick> folks does kubuntu has any command to auto-configure internet acess?
<abattoir> hmmm, my computer is completely screwed up... all i can now do is speak w/ you guys here or do a hard restart... nothing else :)
<DaSkreech> xylus: ok can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xylus> hard restart=coldboot
<kameronk> DaSkreech: i could do that, but adept tells me automatically, so i don't bother
<DaSkreech> abattoir: So it works fine then!!
<xylus> sure how do i register so i can pm u daskreech
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hehe, indeed :)
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> abattoir: What the problem?
<Hawkwind> !register < xylus
<ubotu> I know nothing about register < xylus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhh
<abattoir> DaSkreech: now i cant even see your messages, unless i highlight them
* Hawkwind Smacks the bot
<xylus> lol i just need the command\ /nickserv register or something
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Nice redirect
<Frederick> after the last package updates I got connectionless any ideas?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: pbuilder
<DaSkreech> abattoir: eek
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Heh, thanks :P
<intelikey> scabootssca add to the lilo command   -F
<xylus> ./nickserv register password email?
<Hawkwind> xylus: /msg nickserv help register
<DaSkreech> xylus: Sure why not :)
<Hawkwind> xylus: Then follow the information
<Hobbsee> !register > Hawkwind
<abattoir> DaSkreech: gives me a 'bus' error, and then everything fails.... 'sudo' gives input output error, everything else i get command not found :)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: what'd you do?
* DaSkreech laughs
<scabootssca> like "sudo chroot /linux lilo -F
<scabootssca> "?
<DaSkreech> That would wake up Hobbsee
<abattoir> Hobbsee: nothing, just 'sudo pbuilder create'
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee *waves*
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ahh
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
* Hawkwind Smacks Hobbsee for spamming me via the bot :P
<abattoir> Hobbsee: first it didnt even create the base.tgz, i asked for your help... but then managed to figure it out
<scabootssca> intelikey,  like "sudo chroot /linux lilo -F
<intelikey> yep
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: you got the > around the wrong way - you want the command to go to you, not from you, to the command
<scabootssca> exact same errotr as sudo chroot /linux lilo
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yeah, i was afk, sorry - had my away set and everything :P
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I know, I'm half asleep and typo'd :P
<xylus> skreech
<xylus> check yr pm tab!
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: But the bot should read my mind and know what I want anyways
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: well, yeah
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: that'd be nice.
<Hawkwind> I thought smackin him might make him do such thing
<intelikey> scabootssca ?
<abattoir> hmm, now when i build w/ pbuilder, all hell breaks loose :D
<DaSkreech> xylus: I am ! It's empty!
<scabootssca> ? what
<xylus> hmm
<intelikey>  -P  ignore
<xylus> wrong dascreech than
<intelikey> add that ^
<xylus> pm me skreech
<abattoir> :'(
<DaSkreech> xylus: I am
<Hobbsee> abattoir: want to pastebin what happens when you run sudo pbuilder update?
<xylus> nothing
<xylus> odd
<xylus> lolz
<xylus> why cant i get or send a pm to u
<scabootssca> intelikey, "sudo chroot /linux lilo -P
<scabootssca> "
<kameronk> xylus, i need to register first
<xylus> lol kk
<Steven_> Is java 1.5 avalible for dapper?
<intelikey>  -P  ignore
<Hawkwind> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !info sun-java
<ubotu> Package sun-java does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<Hawkwind> Steven_: ^^^^
<thilak> is there something like Snagit for kubuntu ?
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100455
<intelikey> i don't want to see that.    use  -P ignore
<scabootssca> check the bottom
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ever heard of a problem like this? w/ pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: hmmm....
<Hobbsee> abattoir: no, but i have had problems with it at all
<abattoir> Hobbsee: you mean you havent have problems w/ it at all?
<abattoir> *havent have had
* DaSkreech needs to build ManaWorld
<intelikey> scabootssca pastebin    stat /dev/hda
<Hobbsee> abattoir: well, some, but i think they were pebkac errors - see pm
<Ertain> Crap, I thought the screensaver problem was fixed in the latest kdelibs update.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hmm, i wonder how you switch tabs in irssi :P
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100460
<Hawkwind> abattoir: alt 1 alt 2 and so on :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: /win number, or alt+1-0,q-p
<abattoir> Hawkwind: thanks :-D
<crimsun> Hobbsee: which unfortunately is not too effective once you get past nineteen windows
<crimsun> (I have seventy-six atm)
<intelikey> i think it just dawned on me scabootssca
<intelikey> scabootssca pastebin    stat /linux/dev/hda
<intelikey> the device node is missing    no ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ouch
<Steven_> thanks Hawkwind
<scabootssca> no file or directory
<scabootssca> intelikey, "stat: cannot stat `/linux/dev/hda': No such file or directory
<scabootssca> "
<intelikey> that's why it cant install a boot loader there is no device node....    ok  sudo chroot /linux
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here avalible to help me out with partitioning?
<intelikey> that will give you a root bash shell on the installed system
<scabootssca> ok
<scabootssca> done
<DaSkreech> xylus: So you good?
<xylus> yeah cuz
<xylus> im prety good
<xylus> just workin things over atm
<intelikey> scabootssca next mknode /dev/hda b 3 0
<xylus> ima try and install a p2p program using the adept manager
<intelikey> scabootssca next     mknode /dev/hda b 3 0
<xylus> if it works than sweet XD
<DaSkreech> xylus: Did you read !frostwire?
<intelikey> scabootssca  ls /dev/hda
<intelikey> node there ?
* intelikey wonders why he didn't catch that the first fourteen times.......
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here avalible to help me out with partitioning?
<DaSkreech> !parted
<ubotu> I know nothing about parted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scabootssca> intelikey, whenever i try it says "bash: mknode: command not found
<scabootssca> "
<intelikey> scabootssca  . /etc/profile
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<intelikey> and try again.
<DaSkreech> !mount > wckdkl0wn
<wckdkl0wn> i am talking about partitioning during install
<intelikey> scabootssca that is  with the dot   '. /etc/profile '
<wckdkl0wn> so i can keep my windows partition as well
<wckdkl0wn> dual boot the system
<DaSkreech> Ah Ok what do you need to know?
<scabootssca> ok i type ". /etc/profile
<scabootssca> " and then type "mknode /dev/hda b 3 0
<scabootssca> " and " it says "bash: mknode: command not found
<scabootssca> "
<xylus> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DaSkreech> xylus: Later man
<DaSkreech> Oh xylus check something for me
<intelikey> scabootssca oh no e  mknod
<wckdkl0wn> i have 2 30 gig partitions i want to save and a blank 170 gig partition i want to make for linux.. i tryed to hide the 2 i wanted to save with the installer and make the 170 into 2 partitions one for swap and the other for /
<intelikey> sorry my bad
<wckdkl0wn> but for some reason the installer locks up on creating partitions
<intelikey> hehhe it's late.
<xylus> sure btw i typed frostwire in search under adept manager and got jack
<wckdkl0wn> is there something i am doing wrong?
<xylus> what did u want me to check
<DaSkreech> xylus: Right read the page!!
<scabootssca> ok theres a hda now
<intelikey> lilo
<DaSkreech> xylus: See if you have sun-java5-jre in adept
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: Tell me what you did
<intelikey> scabootssca and it said ?
<DaSkreech> You tried to "hide" the partitions?
<scabootssca> intelikey, it said theres no hda1
<xylus> its installed now
<intelikey> k we'll make them all.
<xylus> just got it off adept
<wckdkl0wn> the installer said something about unmounting partitions i dont want deleted or something like that
<scabootssca> intelikey, thers only hda shouldnt there bne a bunch of others?
<intelikey> scabootssca mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1
<scabootssca> intelikey, i think there was before
<intelikey> scabootssca mknod /dev/hdb b 3 64
<intelikey> scabootssca mknod /dev/hdb1 b 3 65
<Ertain> Does anyone know if the screensaver problem has been fixed in the latest kdelibs?
<intelikey> then lilo again and it should work.
<scabootssca> intelikey, now it needs hda2
<wckdkl0wn> i installed ubuntu a while back and had it dual boot no problem
<DaSkreech> xylus: Ok download frostwire and you can just run it :)
<intelikey> no it shouldn't even look at hda2
<wckdkl0wn> why did kubuntu change everything?
<intelikey> there is no mention of it in your lilo.conf
<scabootssca> it wants it
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: Umm.. Ok  It didn't
<DaSkreech> It uses the same installer
<DaSkreech> You have Ubuntu installed?
<wckdkl0wn> used to
<intelikey> scabootssca error ?
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100468
<wckdkl0wn> but kubuntu wants to install from teh live cd
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: If you prefer you can get the Alternate CD for a "normal" install
<intelikey> scabootssca umount /proc
<scabootssca> ok i did
<intelikey> try lilo again
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: good morning :)
<intelikey> this is where we should have hours ago when we first started.
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100470
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Yo!
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: Would that help?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mornin' abattoir and DaSkreech
<intelikey> scabootssca ok so add it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Not to forget intelikey or course...
<scabootssca> how?
<timi_> besides the fact amarok won tplay an audio cd its a pretty amazing player
<intelikey> scabootssca sec
<xylus> nyone know why my sunjava 5 jre is suck during install from the adept manager?
* DaSkreech points out the other 226 people in the room MilhousePunkRock forgot :)
<xylus> i click on show and i see a agreement
<DaSkreech> xylus: Ahhh! I hate that
<xylus> but no  buttens and its stuck on 28 pct
<Cntryboy> what yahoo client is flood protection proof ect.. Gaim and gyach both gets booted easyyy.
<MilhousePunkRock> Those others didn't greet me personally...
<xylus> lol yeah know how to fix er bro?
<DaSkreech> xylus: Umm there is a way to fix that but the fast way is to do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre from the command line
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a reason why any changes I make to my menu.lst of GRUB don't get applied?
<xylus> k how do i stop the current installation?
<intelikey> scabootssca echo "     disk=/dev/hdb inaccessible" >> /etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> one line ^
<DaSkreech> xylus: Ermm Close adept?
<xylus> lol
<xylus> im one setp ahead of ya
<xylus> i didetn see a cancel butten
<xylus> so i just said fawlk it and closed adept
<xylus> noooooooooooOOO!
<xylus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xylus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok i did it now i'll try lilo again
<Tsed> MilhousePunkRock: Did you run update-grub after writing the changes?
<Cntryboy> what yahoo client is flood protection proof ect.. Gaim and gyach both gets booted easyyy.
<xylus> look@!
<xylus> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xylus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xylus> last time i gotr that error
<xylus> i was never able to use adept again
<karl> xylus: run it as root?
<MilhousePunkRock> Once I did, another time I didn't... Didn't make a difference
<xylus> and had to reinstall kubuntu lol
<xylus> yeah i ran as sudo
<Cntryboy> xylus: are you sudo get-apt a proggy also?
<xylus> no
<Cntryboy> apt-get rather
<DaSkreech> xylus: ha ha ha :)
<xylus> i just closed a half installation tho
<timi_> anyone know how to make kubuntu recognize dual core
<MilhousePunkRock> Cntryboy: Isn't there an option in the Yahoo protocol to only accept messages from people on your list?
<Hawkwind> xylus: Remove the lock file and then re-run it
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok now it says -> http://pastebin.ca/100476
<DaSkreech> xylus:  try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> scabootssca i don't think we want that.  linux is on hdb now....   something about that smells of fish.....
<Hawkwind> timi_: Use the linux-686 kernel
<Cntryboy> I got that error when i was trying to sudo apt-get a proggy while going to adept so i dunno sorry
<DaSkreech> xylus: Do mine first!! :)
<timi_> hawkind what does that mean
<Hawkwind> xylus: You should NEVER close something like Adept when it's doing something
<Hawkwind> timi_: Means install the proper kernerl
<xylus> lol their was no cancel butten
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Not much choice
<Hawkwind> s/kernerl/kernel
<xylus> and the install was stuck on 28
<xylus> so i quit it
<xylus> and now i cant use adept lolz
<DaSkreech> The Java install borks adept
<xylus> their realy should be a cancel butten :(
<Cntryboy> milhousePunkRock: well yah but it's not working they still get through
<timi_> hawk type that in the console right
<DaSkreech> xylus: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xylus> how do i remove the lock file that command u gave me dosent work
<MilhousePunkRock> timi_: Open adept and look for linux-kernel-image-686
<Hawkwind> timi_: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<intelikey> scabootssca why is it trying to open hdb ???  pastebin /etc/lilo.conf one more time   something we have missed....
<DaSkreech> xylus: that doesn't work?
<Hawkwind> timi_: That should install the new kernel, then reboot to it if it installed
<intelikey> scabootssca i can see hdb1  but not hdb......
<MilhousePunkRock> Cntryboy: I use all other protocols except Yahoo, and I don't have those problems...
<xylus> ok nvm
<xylus> it works
<xylus> it says database is locked by another process
<karl> anyone know how to change down mouse sensativity?
<Cntryboy> what do you use
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok http://pastebin.ca/100478
<MilhousePunkRock> MSN, AIM, ICQ, GoogleTalk (via Jabber) and XFire
<Cntryboy> I mean what is the proggy you use to run those though
<DaSkreech> xylus: Sooo it doesn't work?
<scabootssca> intelikey, it changed itslf!!
<Cntryboy> gaim?
<MilhousePunkRock> wb abattoir... Did you flee when you saw me?
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I use Gaim and haven't been booted off the servers in months.  Mine never goes down
<xylus> says status database are is locked by another process skreech
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, no, i really couldnt do anything else.. believe me :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Cntryboy: Yes, because GAIM is the only one that is capable of XFire
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: this person was booting me left and right dissing me from yahoo server over and over,, I can't even log on it lol
<intelikey> scabootssca ok  i see it.     nano /etc/lilo.conf  and take out these lines   "    7. root=/dev/hdb"    "   21.      disk=/dev/hdb inaccessible
<intelikey>    22.      disk=/dev/hdb inaccessible
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Suspend still doesn't work, I was close to compiling and patching my own kernel...
<Hawkwind> That's yahoo for ya.  Bunch of script kiddes
<Cntryboy> milhousepunkrock: where at in gaim can i select do not accept pm
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm but would doing that make sure it'd work?
<intelikey> it wont need that when the root= is removed.
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: ya, it sucks there now but I was bored
<MilhousePunkRock> There is a kernel patch, called Suspend2
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: tbh, its a really frustrating process if it doesnt work at the end
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: looks like though linux would have something stronger though unlike windows bs
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: wasnt that what i showed you the other day? you told it was suspend to disk right?
<scabootssca> how do i get out of it?
<robbrown> hey guys, can someone give me an opinion?: is this file corrupt/broken?: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/harvest/harvest-1.9.9.tar.bz2
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: I've never had such an issue with Gaim, ever.  Been using it for 5+ years
<intelikey> scabootssca you can change the menu-title if you like.
<MilhousePunkRock> I said I was close to... Google was my friend, someone compiled a vanilla kubuntu kernel with the patch already
<intelikey> ctrl X
<scabootssca> intelikey, how do i use the commands
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, cool :)
<Cntryboy> hawkwind: is there an option to not accept pms though with gaim?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: I did a little more research on it, it can do STR too
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: that's good to hear :)
<intelikey> scabootssca ctrl+K   is cut the present line   and  ctrl+x   is exit.  it will ask about saving
<Hawkwind> Cntryboy: Not that I know of.  I only use Gaim for Gtalk now days
<scabootssca> say yes to saving
<intelikey> scabootssca yes  and there is a help window at the bottom of nano.
<Cntryboy> well that is lame, I remember a friending having in the old days some yahoo client that was all command written and you couldn't flood it
<scabootssca> ok done
<Cntryboy> friend rather<----stoned lol
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Now I only need to add a line to my menu.lst that just won't stay in there...
<intelikey> scabootssca and lilo says what now ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: for the new kernel?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: the file isnt save? that's weird
<robbrown> could someone give me a hand? i have a feeling this archive is corrupt but i don't know: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/harvest/harvest-1.9.9.tar.bz2
<karl> anyone know how to change down mouse sensativity?
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100482
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: else while booting in grub, you can specify the kernel path, parameters etc... in grub itself
<MilhousePunkRock> No, abattoir, that got added automatically... Something like resume2=swap:/dev/hda5
<robbrown> i can't seem to uncompress it
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm wonder why it doesnt stick
<robbrown> and i'm wondering if its just me...
<intelikey> how do you do this scabootssca..... ive never had any real trubble with lilo.... ?
<scabootssca> unlucky
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: What does "harvest" do?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: didnt you add something similar for the normal kernel the other day? when i gave you the link for the X<something> ?
<scabootssca> +inexperienced
<intelikey> scabootssca ls /dev/hdb
<scabootssca> yes there is one
<intelikey> we did make a device nod for that
<intelikey> ok   add -l  to that   ls -l /dev/hdb
<timi> hey hawk, when i rebooted there was no grub for me to choose
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Now that you say it, yes, I think so.. Seems like that also never stuck in there...
<robbrown> harvest is a search engine more or less
<intelikey> what it say ?
<timi> does it just automatically load the new kernel
<intelikey> paste it here.
<ubuntu__> paano sumali sa pag-develop ng kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: Did you try another mirror at sourceforge already?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: weird, you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst as root right?
<scabootssca> intelikey, brw-r--r-- 1 root root 3, 6 2006-07-25 23:41 /dev/hdb
<intelikey> scabootssca rm it
<scabootssca> ?
<intelikey> you hosed it.
<intelikey> scabootssca rm /dev/hdb
<scabootssca> i what?
<robbrown> milhousepunkrock: no... good idea :)
<scabootssca> i killed it
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  ls -l /dev/hdb
<intelikey> 0 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 64 2006-07-21 15:28 /dev/hdb
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes, abattoir... Now I know why the resolution I changed there last week never worked too...
<intelikey> it's 64  not 6
<DaSkreech> !frostwire > xylus
<xylus> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<scabootssca> tty3 [greg$~]  ls -l /dev/hdb dosnt work
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, check if it sticks immediately after you save it
<intelikey> scabootssca we make another one (assuming you rm'd it)  mknod /dev/hdb b 3 64
<robbrown> tried another mirror, still *seems* buggered
<timi> whats the directory for the startup folder
<timi> i need to remove superkaramba from it
<scabootssca> ya it's gone
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: OK, but let me look up the _exact_ parameter I need
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok i made a new one
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: One minute then I will try it myself
<scabootssca> lilo now?
<intelikey> yes
<robbrown> thanks mil :)
<timi> hey installed a new kernel or something
<intelikey> if it's a new error just give me the one line that changed.
<timi> when i restarted does it automatically boot into the new kernel
<DaSkreech> Night  all
<scabootssca> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/100488
<abattoir> DaSkreech: good night :)
<intelikey> well that should be obvious      5. Fatal: open /boot/intird.img-2.6.15-26-386: No such file or directory
<leorss> mulheres n usam kubuntu?
<scabootssca> but there is one
<intelikey> ls /boot/intird.img*
<scabootssca> it dosnt think so but i see one
<intelikey> i'm thinking you see intiramfs.img-2.6.15-26-386
<scabootssca> i se both
<intelikey> nano /etc/lilo and make it intiramfs.img-2.6.15-26-386   if that exists in /boot
<intelikey> hold
<intelikey> scabootssca
<scabootssca> ya
<intelikey> is intird.img-2.6.15-26-386  a link ?
<intelikey> ls -l /boot/initrd*
<scabootssca> how do i tell? it's 6.5 mb though
<scabootssca> it says gz on it
<scabootssca> on the icon
<intelikey> on.  run the command   ls -l /boot/initrd*
<scabootssca> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6765622 2006-07-25 02:12 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<scabootssca> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6774097 2006-07-25 02:12 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<intelikey> hmmm and there is an initramfs  that you made eariler  correct ?
<xylus> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<scabootssca> intelikey, yes
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: It's in the line "kernel" isnt it?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes, unless it says otherwise
<intelikey> scabootssca mv /boot/initramfs* /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you should already see stuff like 'root...' so just put it at the end of the line
<scabootssca> mv: cannot stat `/boot/initramfs*': No such file or directory
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<abattoir> yes, that's the line :)
<intelikey> you said it was there
<scabootssca> i see it it's called "intiramfs.img-2.6.15-26-386"
<scabootssca> do i have to type /linux/boott/initramfs* ?
<scabootssca> boot i mean
<intelikey> not in the chrooted shell
<karl> !synergy
<ubotu> I know nothing about synergy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scabootssca> ok
<intelikey> moved it to   initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386  ?
<scabootssca> ?
<intelikey> that's what is in your /etc/lilo.conf  ^   you must have missed that...
<scabootssca> it dosnt work
<Azzco> hi guys...I don't know why but my sound doesn't work anymore... I've been away for about twelve hours or something...and now it says something about sound device not detected
<intelikey> needs to be    initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386  <--- that was one of the things i mentioned  but we both over looked.
<robbrown> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<robbrown> :(
<robbrown> poor ubotu
<intelikey> scabootssca nano /etc/lilo.conf   and fix it.
<kameronk> does someone know apache well?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, maybe I did not save it properly before, this time it prompted me explicitely wether I want to keep the changes, abattoir...
<xylus> hi everyone! im installing limewire and it says i need to upgrade to jre 1.4.0 or newer but yet it says clearley in my adept manager that i have 1.5.0 installed!
<xylus> anyone help me out here?
<robbrown> xylus, sure your not mixing up jre and sdk?
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, robbrown, now to harvester
<scabootssca> intelikey, what needs to be that? initrd=/boot/intird.img-2.6.15-26-386  ?
<intelikey> yep
<xylus> nope
<scabootssca> it already was'
<robbrown> thanks mil
<farous> xylus: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<xylus> i have jre 1.5 and the konsol says i need 1.4 or newer
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: Looks like some compiling work to do, huh?
<intelikey> scabootssca is that what the file name is you just moved ?
<robbrown> did you use automatix to download the java stuff?
<farous> select sun java
<intelikey> oh i
<scabootssca> intelikey, it didnt move it said there was no file
<robbrown> did you refresh bash after install?
<robbrown> probablt not necessary....
<intelikey> ?
<scabootssca> says mv: cannot stat `/boot/initramfs*': No such file or directory
<xylus> thats all??
<xylus> how did you know to do that??
<robbrown> who what?
<farous> xylus: did it work?
<intelikey> use the tab key to complete file names in the console
<farous> you just need to select the right java
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: so it is saved right?
<xylus> yeah how did you knwo to do that!
* intelikey stops to pull his hair out.
<xylus> like wtf!! linux master?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes, abattoir
<farous> xylus: would you have prefered if i did not tell you ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: I didn't have any errors on untaring that... What options did you use?
<xylus> nope im glad u did
<xylus> lol
<farous> xylus: just by time you will no it yourself :)
<xylus> i wish i could rember randome commands off the top of my head
<wckdkl0wn> how do i update kubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> apt-get update?
<xylus> lol i hope so farous
<farous> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo apt-get update wckdkl0wn
<xylus> wck that just updates your apt manager list
<intelikey> scabootssca let me say this another way.    i don't care which your you change.   the name of the file or the name listed in lilo.conf   but make the match   (pa'lease!)
<wckdkl0wn> xylus: ok so what do i do then?
<robbrown> wckdkl0wn: juggalo?
<wckdkl0wn> sup
<robbrown> :)
<intelikey> please make them match.
<intelikey> please please please !
<MilhousePunkRock> scabootssca: Why do you use Lilo anyway?
<wckdkl0wn> xylus: i remember back when i used ubuntu a while back that i had to change the repositories to something so i was able to isntall more then what was in the base system
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: How did you try to extract harvester?
<wckdkl0wn> someone told me to change it
<wckdkl0wn> robbrown: i take it your a juggalo too then?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to see who is some channel on freenode without joining it?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock cause grub couldn't boot both systems  was the answer i got.   so i sujested lilo and it did just fine.   now he/she  has switched the drives. jumpper to master/slave i assume.
<robbrown> wckdkl0wn: i wouldn't go that far, i have some friends who are and i saw ICP when they came to melbourne
<robbrown> mil: from the gui
<scabootssca> he
<_rince_> mrgn
<intelikey> assumed but wasn't sure.
<timi> whats the directorh for the start up folder
<MilhousePunkRock> that's the point, it will fail there, robbrown. Doesn't keep the permissions from inside the archive
<scabootssca> because for some reason the slave drive stopped working unless it was master
<scabootssca> so i had to switch
<robbrown> mil: ? why?
<intelikey> timi ~/.kde/Autostart/    what you are looking for ?
<scabootssca> it didnt show up in bios either
<timi> i need to un autostart karamaba
<robbrown> mil: do i have to be su?
<scabootssca> intelikey, and i made them both match
<MilhousePunkRock> That I can't say, robbrown
<intelikey> yes
<wckdkl0wn> whats the wiki for the repositories list?
<scabootssca> no lilo?
<scabootssca> now
<intelikey> now
<MilhousePunkRock> Assuming you are using ark, there is probably an option for it though, robbrown... Not that I know it, but someone in here does...
<robbrown> wckdkl0wn: what country?
<scabootssca> yay
<wckdkl0wn> robbrown: us
<robbrown> right
<scabootssca> Added linux *
<scabootssca> Added Windows
<Hobbsee> !repos > wckdkl0wn
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: ty
<timi> hey not to long ago i downloaded a kernel for dual core support using apt get then i restarted, kubuntu just loaded so am i to assume it loaded into the right kernel
<scabootssca> intelikey, i guess http://pastebin.ca/100505 means it worked?
<intelikey> ok  now for the record.   the two errors were.    filenames didn't match on the drive and in the config    and  there was no static device node.     the latter of the two i consider a bug in the kubuntu install   device nodes for persent standard ide drive should always be there.
<intelikey> scabootssca yes the added lines means it worked
<robbrown> timi check ksysguard :)
<robbrown> if theres 2 cpu's there then yea
<scabootssca> intelikey, ok i guess reboot and see if it worked?
<intelikey> i guess.
<timi> nope
<robbrown> uname -r
<intelikey> and i'll run hide just in case
<wckdkl0wn> if i want to install firefox and gaim etc from a repository instead of manual install how do i do that?
<intelikey> :)
<timi> robbrown is that fromme
* scabootssca crosses fingers and stops banging head
<scabootssca> *on wall
<timi> err for me
<robbrown> timi yeah
<robbrown> tell me what it says
<timi> 2.6.15-26-686
<robbrown> hmmm do smp kernels say smp?
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: sudo apt-get install program1 program2 program3 etc
<robbrown> you aren't using the default 386 kernel though
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: or use adept
<timi> robbrown what is this smp stuff
<robbrown> semetric processing
<robbrown> multiple processors
<timi> how do i figure out wht you were saying
<robbrown> you sure you installed the 686-smp kernel?
<intelikey> robbrown i686 are smp    there is an infonode on the forums
<timi> im pretty sure it was some big file
<robbrown> intelikey: why isn't the second cpu showing up in ksysguard?
<timi> how do i check if installed the smp
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: adept? never used it.. always used apt-get
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: use apt-get then :)
<MilhousePunkRock> robbrown: You need a different kernel, I guess
* Hobbsee isnt a great fan of adept.
<robbrown> wckdcl0wn you should try adept then
<robbrown> :)
<intelikey> check the forums  https://forum.ubuntu.org   or what ever it is.
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: lol ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi MilhousePunkRock. did you end up killing your system?
<Hobbsee> timi: type /sysinfo please?
<timi> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 445/1001MB, 106 proc's, 37.39min up
<Hobbsee> that'll tell you which kernel you should be using
<Hobbsee> timi: it *should* be the right kernel then.
<Hobbsee> did you dapper people get an update of kdenetwork today?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I probably wouldnt be here then... I looked at the kernel patch "suspend2" again, and luckily found a precompiled *ubuntu kernel with the patch
<wckdkl0wn> Sysinfo for 'wckdkl0wn-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon at 2105 MHz (4212 bogomips), , RAM: 462/757MB, 94 proc's, 16.48min up
<wckdkl0wn> opps
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ahh...you were compiling kernels...fun...
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: you should probably be using the -k7 kernel for that - it's optimised for amd's
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: No, I didn't dare, I found a precompiled one luckily
<timi> Hobbsee doesnt system info just show me wht i am using
<timi> not wht i shoul dbe using
* MilhousePunkRock will try to hibernate on the shell now, be back in a few
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: i just got my cd's in the main today so i just installed.. i am kinda new to linux
<Hobbsee> timi: CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz tells me, not what kernel in particular you're using :)
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: ahh...sudo apt-get instal linux-k7
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: ahh...sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<timi> i alyeah the old kernel said the exact same thing
<timi> before i updated 30 minutes ago o w/e
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> and sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-headers-386
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: what will that change though?
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: know what optimisation is?
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: was that second command for me to put into konsole  and sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-headers-386
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: yep
<timi> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 446/1001MB, 106 proc's, 41.26min up
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: ok
<wckdkl0wn> nice 236 kb a sec on the download
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: basically, you're adding the optimised kernels, and removing bits so you wont get updates on the non-optimised ones - saving you downloads, because you wont be using them anyway
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: because between an optimised kernel and a non-optimised one - the optimised one will always win, right/
<timi> how do i get flash player audio back, i used to have it
<wckdkl0wn> i guess lol
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<timi> all i did was change sound to alsa and it worked, now it snot workign
<Hobbsee> ah
<timi> yeah i have the codec
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: like i said i am kinda new to this so i am just gonna agree lol
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: want an explanation/
<Hobbsee> ?
<timi> damn linux
<scabootssca> i'm about to break something
<Hobbsee> gah, my shift key is terrible.
<Hobbsee> scabootssca: uh oh, what?
<wckdkl0wn> ok i installed the new kernal thing and removed the rest
<scabootssca> it still dosnt work
<wckdkl0wn> am i fully updated? or something else i ahve to do?
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: okay, for new kernels, you need to reboot (it's the only thing you have to for), and pick the top one, and you'll automatically bootinto the new kernel.
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: ok brb
<timi> anyone know how to change an xmodmap or something
<crimsun> xmodmap some.xmodmap.file
<unan> what is the difference between a kernel module and a driver?
<timi> i need to add some media keys on the front of my laptop
<Agent_bob> scabootssca what did it do ?
<timi> the insturctions i found just said add to xmodmap
<scabootssca> it still does the exact same thing as it did before
<crimsun> unan: a driver may have a userspace component, too; a kernel module is the kernelspace portion of a driver.
<scabootssca> so i'm jsut gonna reinstall the damn thing
<unan> crimsun: so nvidia has no kernel module, just a driver?
<unan> crimsun: or does it have a module, but it is open source?
<scabootssca> ok intellakey whoever you changed your name too thanks for all the help i'm sorry i wasted all your time but i cant figure it out so i'm gonna have to reinstall and start over
<scabootssca> sorry again
<Agent_bob> scabootssca i hate initramfs.   had to build 7 of them before i got it right.
<scabootssca> bye
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: ok.. it didnt ask me anything on boot though it just booted
<wckdkl0wn> Sysinfo for 'wckdkl0wn-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-26-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon at 2105 MHz (4214 bogomips), , RAM: 246/756MB, 93 proc's, 2.26min up
<wckdkl0wn> Hobbsee: is that right now?
<Hobbsee> wckdkl0wn: yep :)
<Hobbsee> see/  Linux 2.6.15-26-k7
<wckdkl0wn> ah the k7 is there
<wckdkl0wn> what was it before?
<crimsun> unan: Nvidia's non-free, binary-only driver has two components, a kernel driver (nvidia.ko) and an X Window System driver (the 'nvidia' Driver)
<unan> crimsun: oh, so it has no kernel module
<unan> crimsun: thank you
<crimsun> unan: yes it does.
<crimsun> unan: it's called nvidia.ko
<Agent_bob> the ko is for frame buffering i suppose
<unan> crimsun: but aren't they illegal?
<crimsun> unan: they're not at all illegal
<unan> crimsun: i've heard that modules can't be open source
<Healot> binary distribution of nv or ati driver is legal :-
<unan> crimsun: sorry
<xylus> whats the command to turn a sh into a executeable for linux guys
<unan> crimsun: i've heard that modules can't be non--open-source
<xylus> chmod or something isent it
<Agent_bob> sh file.sh
<crimsun> unan: no, that's incorrect (mis)information.
<wckdkl0wn> is there a program that will utilize a tv capture card so i am able to watch tv on my computer again? the card is a winfast tv2000 xp wdm
<xylus> how i turn a .sh file into a executeable chmod soemthing
<MilhousePunkRock> No matter what I do, the additinoal boot parameters won
<xylus> can someone tell me the command plz
<Agent_bob> and yes xylus chmod 755 file.sh is the general fix
<Agent_bob> sh file.sh
<MilhousePunkRock> t stay in the menu.lst
<xylus> thx agent
<Healot> chmod +x file
<timi> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 595/1001MB, 108 proc's, 53.41min up
<Healot> timi: advertisement?
* Agent_bob still sujests sh file.sh
<timi> no
<timi> i tried to send it to myself
<timi> i did the >timi thing
<timi> but it didnt work
<unan> crimsun: they say it here: http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/ols_2006_keynote.html (search for "simple answer" on that page)
<xylus> hmm chmod 755 dosent work
<xylus> and i hate everytime that i want to start limewire i need to go to the command line
<xylus> and type ./ runLime.sh
<xylus> is their a way to make a exefile and link it to my desktop?
<xylus> well not a exe exactley but a bin or something
<scabootssca> ok it's installing
<timi> sweet now flash sound doesnt work
<timi> !microsoft
<ubotu> I know nothing about microsoft - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timi> how do i get this
<timi> Kernel version 2.6.17-rc5
<Agent_bob> xylus and you are the guy complaining about there not being any gcc installed by default....
<Agent_bob> dl it at kernel.org  or linux.org or what ever it is...
<Agent_bob> google knows.
<timi>  anyone know
<Agent_bob> timi ^
<timi> ok.
<Agent_bob> you won't get that from the repos
<timi> ok
<scabootssca> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<timi> anyone know how i cant get flash sound to work
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: The "resume2=swap:/dev/hda5" is there, for both suspend2-enabled kernels, but it still complains it's not...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what complains?
<timi> i did this just yesterday then when i changed some sound setttigns it stopped working, changed them back and ti wont work
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: swsup2?
<MilhousePunkRock> when I execute hibernate on the shell
<timi> me/ d
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: did you try booting up w/ that kernel parameter?
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm i just froze kubuntu lol
<timi> me says/
<MilhousePunkRock> I thought changes to grub were immideate?
<MilhousePunkRock> ^^spell check
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes, but you should boot into the kernel w/ that parameter
<unan> crimsun: did you read it? what do you think? i don't know how to interpret that
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: so please try rebooting into the kernel w/ that parameter :)
<wckdkl0wn> what dvd player do you all use for playing dvd's?
<MilhousePunkRock> I already did..
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: kaffeine, install libdvdcss
* MilhousePunkRock heads off fot the shell to see if hibernatin in text mode works
* timi em how can i add keyboard functions
* timi like multimedia buttons on the front
<abattoir> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<MilhousePunkRock> !kmilo
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmilo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> timi, search google for kmilo
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: see the ubotu post about multimedia, should have more info
<timi> ok
<crimsun> unan: I think he makes a very valid and very satisfactory (to me) argument for why they /should/ be illegal. On the other hand, this statement also says the truth: "Now no lawyer will ever come out in public and say this, as lawyer really aren't allowed to make public statements like this at all. But if you hire one, and talk to them in the client/lawyer setting, they will advise you of this issue."
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: ty
<crimsun> unan: so in other words, according to current law, they are /not/ illegal.
<xylus> nyone know how to get sound in kafeen player or perhaps a better video player avaible for linux?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: np :)
<timi> crimsun weere u just in xubutu
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: i got a crash with that program
<crimsun> timi: channel doesn't really matter :)
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: with kaffeine? when you play dvds?
<xylus> play anything realy
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: yea jsut crashed when i tryed to play a dvd
<xylus> im playin a music video
<xylus> and i got no sound
<xylus> i try play mpg
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: you installed stuff like libdvdread, libdvdcss2 right?
<xylus> i try dvd later
<wckdkl0wn> cant find packages
<wckdkl0wn> or was i supose to install that another way?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: that's why i said go to the links that ubotu gave about multimedia :)
* timi laments loss of windows
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: they have the right names
<wckdkl0wn> lol ok
<abattoir> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<ironfroggy> are USB drives faster than harddrives? are they appropriate for use as swap partitions?
<timi> !uninstall
<ubotu> I know nothing about uninstall - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: its libdvdread3, libdvdnav4, libdvdplay0, and libdvdcss2, at least for me :)
<timi> hey abbattoir how do i uninstall a program that isnt a kubuntu program
<abattoir> timi: like what?
<timi> like i compiled kbootsplash *completely worthless* and i want to remove it but its not in adept andd/remove
<abattoir> timi: ok, go to the folder where you extracted it and do 'sudo make uninstall'
<abattoir> timi: and then delete the folder
<abattoir> timi: assuming you installed it w/ 'sudo make install', that is.
<timi> yeah i did
<timi> i  think i deleted the prgram where i extractedit to
<timi> the folder
<Agent_bob> "Look at the latest versions of Fedora, SuSE, Ubuntu and others. Installation is a complete breeze (way easier than any other operating system installation)."  <--- i think easier translates to inflexable in the *buntu field anyway....
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow, hibernation on the shell works, kind of...
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: does that top link for the multimedia codecs work for you? cause i cant get it to open the link.. i keep getting 404 errors
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: hmm didnt try, wait a sec
<MilhousePunkRock> Although I get an error message on resuming and dbus won't start automatically when I startx
<abattoir> !multimedia > abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: works?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Basically yes... Hibernation on the shell that is...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: that's nice to hear :)
<MilhousePunkRock> The rest is tweaking I guess...
<unan> crimsun: i see, thank you (for helping it make some sense to me)
<MilhousePunkRock> I think I need to try "sleep" on the console now
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: i get a 404 too, guess the link needs to be updated
<MilhousePunkRock> what was the shell command to stop x again?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: telinit 3
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: ok so its not just me lol i thought i was doin something wrong
<unan> crimsun: did you read it until the end, btw?
<abattoir> w/ a sudo in front ;)
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: the 2nd one works?
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: yea but doesnt really explain anything
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: heh, did you try the packages i told you?
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: yea that all installed except the last one
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: which one? libdvdcss2?
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: libdvdcss2
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: i think that's important, for the region coding thing
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: you get any error?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: or are you in the process of installing that?
<unan> crimsun: (including the argument on their not being ethical and including novell's official statement)
<wckdkl0wn> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: are you in amd64 by any chance?
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: rest isntalled just fine
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: no
<wckdkl0wn> Sysinfo for 'wckdkl0wn-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-26-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon at 2105 MHz (4214 bogomips), , RAM: 418/756MB, 90 proc's, 21.59min up
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: wait a sec
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: k
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: go to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: see if you have a install-css.sh file there
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: how do i do that?
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: i'm kinda new to linux
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: in konqueror... just type that path
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: ok, open konqueror, in the addressbar, put in the path i gave... /usr/share....
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: tell me if you see the file
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: nope just changelog files
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: hmm, ok, gimme a second
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: k
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: on that link it said something about xine.. whats that?
<abattoir> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xylus> holey crap a decent kinda new game out for linux! i never knew!!!!
<xylus> took me long enuph to find a decent game but americas army has a linux distro avaiable
<xylus> XD
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: that's the 'backend' multimedia player that kaffeine/ amarok etc. use by default in kubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<abattoir> well, not exactly amarok... but
<timi> i couldnt find w/e directory i sent it too
<xylus> hey abattoir u know how to make sound work with kaffeen
<abattoir> xylus: which format?
<abattoir> the file i mean
<xylus> mpg
<abattoir> which codec?
<xylus> none i dont think
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: ok that first link for dvd doesnt work either
<xylus> ill ask later i cant be botherd with downloading 5000 libs and codecs just to get sound in kafeen atm
<abattoir> xylus: nah, there has to be one... try installing win32codecs... or get it from winehq.hu
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: really, what's up w/ all these ubotu entries today...
<Dahgol> which is the best dock for linux?
<abattoir> Dahgol: kxdocker ?
<timi> i have absolutely no bass
<Dahgol> abattoir: ok. i will try it
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<timi> i remember there was something i opneed one time that allowed me to chose if i had 2.0 system or 2.1 or /we anyone know what that is
<timi> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timi> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<xylus> file:///home/xylus/Desktop/snapshot1.png
<Lynoure> oh, same timi, new nick.
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: should i jsut update my repositories and maybe i can find the file then?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: was there an examples folder in the folder i asked you to check out?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: i dont think so, unless you add sevea*s' repo
<linuxblows> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: lol yea and the install-css.sh is there
<abattoir> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Lynoure> linuxblows: no bass eberywhere or just in some players? At least xine sports a selection for speaker set.
<linuxblows> everywhere
<linuxblows> there is a part in a soung where there is supposed to bass and its almost complelety silent
<linuxblows> and now sound in flash player doesnt work
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: ok, good, now open up a konsole and type in 'cd /usr/share/doc/....'(complete the path, i'm too lazy :P)
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: once you are in the examples folder, type 'sudo sh ./install-css.sh'
<Lynoure> linuxblows: have you checked that the subwoofer actually works?
<linuxblows> i dont ahve a subwoofer
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: that should take care of the installation... and kaffeine should be able to play your dvd :)
<Lynoure> linuxblows: oh, jsut 2 spakers then?
<linuxblows> yeah laptop speakers
<Lynoure> hmm, I'm way too typoish today
<linuxblows> but when iused windows media center i had bass
<unan> i know this is off-topic, but how do i remove the bootup splash screen in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> unan: it does not sound a tad offtopic to me
<timi> Lynoure: any ideas
<rob> sounds on topic to me :)
<unan> isn't this grub related?
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: sweet it works now :)
<abattoir> unan: not sure, but maybe removing 'splash' in your menu.lst kernel entry?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: cool :)
<Lynoure> unan: last I checked, dapper still came with grub.
<Dahgol> abattoir: eclipse or kdevelop?
<unan> Lynoure: this is why i thought it was off-topic
<abattoir> Dahgol: i use neither :P plain old kate
<Lynoure> unan: :)
<unan> Lynoure: i considered it on-topic on #grub
<unan> :)
<unan> but their channel is too small for an answer
<timi> any ideas to how i can get back my sound on flash player
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: ok how about a mp3 player now? xmms i think it is called
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: well, i'd suggest amarok... but if you still want xmms...
* timi tear
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: do a 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: i used to use xmms a while back mainly because it more like winamp
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: whatever you like :)
<abattoir> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<abattoir> its in main, so the command i gave you above should get it
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: ok installed
<wckdkl0wn> what about using a tv capture card?
<wckdkl0wn> is that possible with linux?
<abattoir> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: there is nothing really *impossible* w/ linux :P
<unan> when will aiglx support commercial drivers?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: you were looking for ^^^^^^ that right?
* timi getting sound to work is *impossible*
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: i think lol
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: i have a winfast tv2000 xp wdm capture card i used in windows to watch tv on my computer
* abattoir wonders if it is a problem w/ timi or w/ linux :P
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: heh, i have no clue about those things :P, must work though, check it out....
<timi> sound used to work
<timi> does anyone know which of the five million sound menus is the one that lets you determine speaker set u[
<timi> !speakers
<ubotu> I know nothing about speakers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timi> !speaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about speaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: is there a way to tell if i have the device installed already or if i would need drivers for it
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: is it usb or pci?
<wckdkl0wn> pci
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: lspci should give you a clue
<wckdkl0wn> just wondering if linux installed it already when i installed linux
<wckdkl0wn> 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capt                                                              ure (rev 11)
<wckdkl0wn> 0000:01:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (r                                                              ev 11)
<wckdkl0wn> thats probably it
<wolfmanz> abattoir might you know if ubuntu has a official stance on including codecs that i can read?
<wckdkl0wn> so that means its installed i just need software then
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: maybe...
<abattoir> wolfmanz: official stance on what codecs?
<wolfmanz> abattoir codecs in general like the mp3 codecs or the .avi stuff and mpeg and all that
<abattoir> wolfmanz: oh, you are looking for written/printed stuff...
<abattoir> let me search
<abattoir> i thought you wanted to read codecs :P
<wolfmanz> no lol
<Agent_bob> how many days does it take to build a kernel on a 80486 anyway ???
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: official stand on licenses affects the codec thing a lot.
<abattoir> wolfmanz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ????
<MilhousePunkRock> Now for the fine tweaking of suspend2... When I restart after hibernation, this line (     echo 0 > $SWSUSP_ROOT/last_result ) in the script gives me the result: Permission denied
<Agent_bob> the GNU-GPL  is the official stance on codecs or any other 'leach' code.
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya that maybe it i will go have a read thanks for finding that
<MilhousePunkRock> although the last_result file has -r--r--r- permissions
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: does it prevent you from restoring your session?
<MilhousePunkRock> no, but I would like to get _no_ error messages
<MilhousePunkRock> Next: When I do "startx" dbus won't load but can be started with dbus start
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmmm... you probably want to write a script for that...
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe... On the other hand I should try hibernation from X now, shouldn't I?
<MilhousePunkRock> Be back in a few...
<wckdkl0wn> wow that seems like a lot of work to setup mythtv
<heartWindows> hey i got sound back
<heartWindows> yay
<abattoir> timi: in Windows? that's cool :)
<timi> lol
<abattoir> :P
<timi> this thing was getting so frustrating though
<timi> im sure ill appreciate it more some of my friends get viruses or something
<intelikey> heyhey,,, one monkey do stop no show!
<timi> wht?
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here installed mythtv before on kubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> i need to find a how-to for installing on kubuntu.. the one i found said ubuntu dappy only and not to follow it for other versions
<xylus> pimped im a total noob and i download amearicas army .run file and changed it to a bin typed chmod 577 filename.bin than ./filename.bin and it actualy worked!
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: dapper drake?
<xylus> i just took a guess XD altho i recall the command being 755
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: which version do you have?
<timi> ok this is retarded, i just had sound on flash in firefox
<wckdkl0wn> The packages in this repository are built for Ubuntu Dapper only, do not use these for any other version of Ubuntu or Debian.
<wckdkl0wn> beats me
<wckdkl0wn> wait ubuntu and kubuntu are the same right?
<timi> clickd on a new video and ther eis no sound
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: 'lsb_release -a'
<xylus> wck
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: yup :) if you dont count Gnome/KDe
<xylus> ubuntu is the gnome
<xylus> version
<xylus> kubuntu is the kde
<wckdkl0wn> wow i feel like an idiot
<xylus> technaly it dosent matter tho
<intelikey> xubuntu is the xfce4 version
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: you have dapper?
<wckdkl0wn> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<wckdkl0wn> Release:        6.06
<intelikey> ?
<wckdkl0wn> Codename:       dapper
<xylus> because with kubuntu u can download the gnome files
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: :)
<xylus> and use gnome like if u were using ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> ok dont mind me
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<wckdkl0wn> http://mythtv.beirdo.ca/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> so that will work then?
<abattoir> intelikey: yes
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: yes, should
<wckdkl0wn> abattoir: ok here i go lol this aught to be fun
<abattoir> heh, enjoy :P
<wckdkl0wn> umm
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: these are cheap thrills, nothing like having pbuilder screw up your system :P
<wckdkl0wn> how do i edit the repositories?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: you should try that out sometime :)
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file
<wckdkl0wn> some site said use 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<wckdkl0wn> but command not found
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: substitute gedit w/ kate
<wckdkl0wn> k
<abattoir> gedit is the default text editor for ubuntu, while kate is the same for kubuntu
<intelikey> is there not a way to specify an ip with dpkg ?   or even apt-get ?     does it have to be a change to the sources.list and an update each time ?
<wckdkl0wn> so i jsut put in 'deb http://hamsta.net/mythtv/files/dapper ./'??
<wckdkl0wn> no # in front of it?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: no #
<abattoir> # means that the line is 'commented' out
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<intelikey> why am i seeing mega-tons of lines like "  CC [M]   drivers/net/pcmcia/pcnet_cs.o
<intelikey> when i set all pcmcia  to NOT! make  ?
<wckdkl0wn> to unzip this ivtv-0.4.6.tar.gz i do what?
<intelikey> oh building a kernel ^
<intelikey> gunzip file
<intelikey> but you'll want to untar it too
<intelikey> so why not start there.
<intelikey> tar -xzvf file
<wckdkl0wn> download it untar the file cd into the directory then run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and run "sudo make && sudo make install". Then cd into the utils directory. Once you are done with that issue these commands or copy them into a file and chmod it to executable and run it:
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: yes, extract it w/ the cmd intelikey gave, and then do 'cd nameofdir'...
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: but tbh, sudo apt-get can be run from any dir... i dont see the point..
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: care to give the link again?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: nvm, have it
<wckdkl0wn> yea this is really confusing
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: yup ok, first do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<wckdkl0wn> did that
<intelikey>   CC [M]   drivers/net/tulip/xircom_cb.o
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: ok, now are you in the extracted directory?
<wckdkl0wn> yes
<abattoir> type 'make'
<intelikey> ^ that's building the tulip xircom as a module correct ?
<crimsun> yes
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: after you do that, enter 'sudo make install'
<intelikey> i very explicitly removed all eth card drivers  and pcmcia also  why is it building them anyway ?
<wckdkl0wn> ok?
<intelikey> is the makefile hosed on the new kernel cvs or what ?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: done? no errors?
<wckdkl0wn> got 2 errors
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: pastebin it
<wckdkl0wn> pastebin?
<intelikey> i mean  KRAP!   it's building everything.  "  CC [M]   drivers/net/wan/farsync.o"  i removed all checks astrisks' and M's from that stuff
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<heartWindows> hey im trying to choose a helper application in firefox
<heartWindows> where are all the apps at
<heartWindows> spec k torrent
<wckdkl0wn> ok done
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: link?
<wckdkl0wn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18915
<abattoir> nvm, got it
<heartWindows> are applications in the filesystem
<intelikey> i don't want a kernel with all the drivers. only the ones that specificly match my hardware, and building in ext#fs support and ide-disk  was one of the main reasons for compiling,   if it's building everything as modules that i specified to NOT build at all   what are the changes that the fs support will even be compiled in ???
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: i think you are missing the kernel headers
<wckdkl0wn> ok?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: the kernel sources... rather
<wckdkl0wn> so whats that mean?
<timi> anyone know how to work ktorrent
<Healot> i kubuntuans
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: wait i'll give you the correct package name
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: or you could search in adept
<timi> !ktorrent >timi
<ubotu> I know nothing about ktorrent  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> what am i searching for?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: try linux source
<intelikey> atp-cache search linux-source
<wckdkl0wn> inux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<wckdkl0wn> linux-source-2.6.15 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches
<MilhousePunkRock> timi What do you need to know?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: the first one is just a meta package
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: so installing that should get you the current source
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: so install the first
<wckdkl0wn> k
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: see if the second also gets installed
<intelikey> installing that will get you a tarball of the source you then need to untar it
<timi> milhouse
<timi> i just got a torrent from torentspy
<abattoir> intelikey: really? isnt that just a metapackage?
<wckdkl0wn> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wckdkl0wn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<timi> on firefox i selected open in ktorrent, it didt nnotw ktoren isnt doing anything
<intelikey> is another process using it?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: is apt-get /aptitude/snaptic running in the background?
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: or arent you running as root?
<wckdkl0wn> wait adept was open
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<intelikey> adept even
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: oh, i thought you were installing through adept
<wckdkl0wn> was going to
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: I have that bug too, just save the torrent to you harddrive and open it in KTorrent manually...
<wckdkl0wn> but apt-get works faster
<timi> ok
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: indeed :)
<wckdkl0wn> sweet 653kb download
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Firefox is a little picky about certain files anyway, same on Windows
<wckdkl0wn> never got that in windows
<wckdkl0wn> ok installed
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: ok, try make again
<intelikey> it looks like hours of compiling stuff like "  CC [M]   drivers/net/wireless/prism54/islpci_hotplug.o" is a bug.   cause in menuconfig  i turned off all that crap...  yet it's making it anyway.
<wckdkl0wn> same thing
<wckdkl0wn> same errors
<timi> the little message in ktorrent says UDPTracker::error your client version not admitted here
<timi> should i just azureus
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the downside of not using framebuffer?
<intelikey> ^c  ^C
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock you can't watch vidios in console  ?
<timi> i did sudo apt-get install azureus and it sayd it was going to need 107MB
<timi> is that right
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm how likely am I ever going to watch videos on the console?
<intelikey> or do you mean not using framebuffer in X
<timi> i thought azureus as just a torrent client
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock idk.
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: need to go now :)
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: Azureus is bloat, don't use it
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: hope make and make install work
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Nooooooooooo
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe
<timi> ok
<timi> well ktorrent doesnt work
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: forgot to ask... did it work? the script? or didnt you try it at all?
<MilhousePunkRock> CU anyway, abattoir... Next time we meet, I have suspend/resume running...
<timi> its not accepted or w/e
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: heh, that'll be in a few hours :P
<Healot> coz azureus uses Java
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: If I hibernate from inside X, it won't come back. That is due to frame buffer
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, you figured it out?
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: Do you have wine or cedega running?
<timi> no
<timi> this is the error ktorrent types in its owne error thingy
<timi> Doing tracker request to url : udp://tntvillage.org:6969/announce
<timi> UDPTracker::error : your client/version not admitted here, consider to change/upgrade your client
<timi> Tracker Response Error
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Well, it's different than it was before, the screen is only showing weird black and white vertical lines...
<timi> im guessing the client is ktorrent right
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i get that too, for a few secs, before the screen loads
<timi> can i get bittorent then or something
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: That's not KTorrent not working, it's ignorant tracker admins...
<MilhousePunkRock> I got that from the shell, it went away, but from X, it stays...
<timi> meh well i want that torrent so i think im just gonna get bit torrent then
<MilhousePunkRock> If you had wine or cedega working, you could try Torrent
<MilhousePunkRock> Which is by far the best BT client ever
<MilhousePunkRock> Azureus is bloated and BitComet is cheating, all other clients should be fine, timi
<timi> i just apt-get bittorent
<timi> now if could only find it...
<timi> kill x
<MilhousePunkRock> anything else I do need fb for, intelikey?
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: Hey Tim!
<aegeanlinux> Het MilhousePunkRock, `sup mate!
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: The temperature...
<aegeanlinux> and the sky ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> The ceiling, my blood pressure...
<MilhousePunkRock> If I change some options for the video driver in xorg.conf, I probably do it one by one, right?
<PokerFacePenguin> anybody got the quick answer on how to get a virtual interface E0:1 to be permanent after a reboot?  perhaps something in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Lynoure> PokerFacePenguin: yes, there. cannot remember the exact line, easy find on google, I bet
<timi> i just apt-get bittorent and its gui
<timi> but i dont see it anywehr
<PokerFacePenguin> if it was dhcp it probably wouldn't be a prob, but i want it static and dont know syntax
<Lynoure> PokerFacePenguin: ok, I can go googling for you if you really really really cannot find it yourself.
<PokerFacePenguin> anyway, was just takin a stab in here
<PokerFacePenguin> no, i will find it, thanks tho
<timi> anyone know where i can find bittorent
<timi> i just apt-got it and its gui
<wckdkl0wn> what would i use to play avi and wma files?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> for windows media format? w32codecs might help, or use Windows Media Player (for DRM'ed media files)
<Ace2006> Hi all
<Ace2006> killall artsd does not kill artsd, what do i do?
<Ace2006> i was watching in ksysguard while killing them
<aegeanlinux> sudo killall artsd ?
<wckdkl0wn> yea that didnt help one bit
<ironfroggy> is there some way to have footers added to the bottom of pages to print from html, listing the URLs of hyperlinks in the page?
<kraut> moin
<ironfroggy> kraut: was that a reply?
<kraut> it was like "good morning all"
<ironfroggy> o
<ironfroggy> dang
<ironfroggy> but, also, goor morning
<timi> does k torrent have its own torrent search
<timi> nvm
<intelikey> well i reconfigured the kernel .config again and first raddel out of the box it's building things i told it not too  "  CC      init/calibrate.o  "  for example.
<ubuntu__> I booted kubuntu from live cd how do i install it pls????????????
<ubuntu__> I booted kubuntu from live cd how do i install it pls????????????
<Healot> see the desktop yet?
<Healot> click on the "Install" icon on the desktop
<eitch0000> anyone got an idea what I must do about a webcam in kubuntu?
<britto> how can i to install Gnome in my kubuntu?
<ironfroggy> britto: install ubuntu-desktop
<ironfroggy> but, also, WHY
<britto> ironfroggy>ok thanks
<britto> ironfroggy>do you speak portuguese?
<britto> ronfroggy>i am brazilian
<ironfroggy> the only portuguese i know is 'roto de tempe', which i am not sure is even correct.
<britto> ironfroggy>ok
<britto> anyone speak portuguese?
<andriijas> is it just me or is firefox unstable in kubuntu 6.06 ?
<gabriel1> Hello
<Healot> just you, andriijas :)
<Healot> !pt
<Healot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<andriijas> how do i execute a .bin file?
<kakalto> hmm
<kakalto> xine doesn't like certain mp3s
<kakalto> well
<kakalto> it only plays the last 10 seconds
<andriijas> amaroK ftw dude
<flauzio> hi
<kakalto> flauzio: hi.
<kakalto> andriijas: I'm using amarok.
<flauzio> i need to use Kde interface as primary (usually) and gnome secondary (some time), i need keep KDE mime-types programs association. Must i install Ubuntu and Kde over it or install Kubunt and Gnome over it?  thx
<e-Hernick> I honestly don't think it's going to make much of a difference.
<e-Hernick> You can backup your ~/.kde* directories if you're worried about them getting overwritten
<e-Hernick> just about every KDE setting is found there
<flauzio> i tryed install kde over ubuntu, but for example when i open a compressed file start fileroller instead ark :(
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I determine what modules are running?
<emonkeylap> flauzio, do you've installed the package kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings ?
<flauzio> emonkeylap, yes
<kakalto> MilhousePunkRock: lsmod
<kakalto> MilhousePunkRock: there's a lot.
<emonkeylap> flauzio, you can define it manually through the context menu if you right-click on an archive an select the preferences. afaik
<MilhousePunkRock> I am specifically looking for psmouse, but that is unused...
<MilhousePunkRock> fakalto What's the connection between the mouse driver/device specified in the xorg.conf and the module "psmouse"?
<flauzio> onother question: install process does not recognize net and audio card, modprobe work them, what is the system to auto load module during startup?
<andriijas> im suffering of no mem avail, makes the box laggy. i cant understand why though. 1gb should be more than enough. how can i check what app that eat memory?
<MilhousePunkRock> kakalto:  What's the connection between the mouse driver/device specified in the xorg.conf and the module "psmouse"?
<confused> when I try and install nvidia.. I start the computer and the screen freezes after it looks like it's about to load and there is no error message on there either :(
<confused> can someone help with the nvidia issue?
<acojlo> where is good how to on Fonts (ms, autohinting, etc.) I changed fonts to 96 dpi and use of ms fonts but it looked better to me with standard setting
<MilhousePunkRock> How come System settings does nothing when I want to switch to maintenance mode on display?
<andriijas> how do i get rid of pcmcia, printing, bluetooth services and stuff that is no use to me?
<MilhousePunkRock> andriijas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<andriijas> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> Also remove the packages...
<andriijas> are packages compiled so that they take advantage of hyperthreading ?
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Sozzy
<aegeanlinux> (bout before ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Most likely not, andriijas
<MilhousePunkRock> Do you have a 686 smp kernel, andriijas?
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: Still no progress on suspend/resume here
<andriijas> MilhousePunkRock: dunno
<MilhousePunkRock> type /sysinfo
<andriijas> what i do know is that i have a p4 3.06ghz with HT
<andriijas> in irssi?
<MilhousePunkRock> here
<battledragon> anyone able to get kcompiz to work correctly?
<Healot> however you can compile programs with GCC that uses the HT or SMP technology
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, HT is not really a multi-core
<andriijas> MilhousePunkRock: im chatting from another box .. ssh
<andriijas> p4 3.06ghz HT = 686 ?
<Danker> plz someone invite to history channel
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes, anything newer than Pentium Pro is a 686
<Healot> andriijas: it is an 80686 CPU...
<Healot> well, intel doesn't call it 80686 anymore, for branding purposes
<acojlo> celeron m 370 is "Pentium M" in kernel config?
<aegeanlinux> acojlo: Yes.
<aegeanlinux> acojlo: P's and C's are much the same in design
<r0xz> now with the lower prices of the x2 i want to upgrade my cpu. I can just put in a dualcore and go from singlecore to dualcore without having to change software, am i right?
<acojlo> free world - we are all part of the free world
<Danker> http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/show.dml?id=105898 can anyone help to identity those people?
<ignasi> 0
<andriijas> Healot: so i should rather have a 686 kernel than a 386?
<Danker> Its quite important to me...
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I determine what version of X I am running?
<rsky> g'day guys
<Healot> andriijas: have a powerpc kernel instead :)
<andriijas> Healot: im not on a ppc :d
<acojlo> andrijas, I beleive it is not so important, because after all kernel will set up on the run to your concrete cpu
<MilhousePunkRock> Danker: The police picture is Bill Gates
<rsky> just wondering, i did a server install, don't seem to have the make binary command. can i install with apt-get?
<Danker> Ok, that i already know ;). But thx
<Danker> The first is maybe lady bairon?
<acojlo>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep System
<acojlo> MilhousePunRock - for you
<Healot> andriijas: to take advantage of ACPI, Speedstep and HT, use 686 kernel
<Healot> http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/showpic.dml?album=105898&picture=1446901 >> the lady who created COBOL
<Danker> thx
<Healot> http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/showpic.dml?album=105898&picture=1446900 >> Kevin Mitnick
<Healot> http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/showpic.dml?album=105898&picture=1446927 >> Linux Torvald
<Healot> sorry Linus
<acojlo> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx acojlo
<rsky> i guess apt-get install make works
<andriijas> why is it not possible to get rid of the pcmcia service? im not on a laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> So, I have 7.0, that's not that old
<Danker> thx
<aegeanlinux> No, 7.1 is out though MilhousePunkRock
<acojlo> current is 7.0.1 but keep that ubuntu supported
<Danker> Anyone knows others?
<aegeanlinux> 7.0 is still the most used ; )
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: Yeah, but being .1 behind is probably not the cause of my problems
<Healot> where you got those geeks faces? Danker?
<Danker> #15 i think it is actor... but who?
<MilhousePunkRock> Danker: The very last guy _could_ be Konrad Zuse
<aegeanlinux> What problems do you think X is releated to ?
<Danker> Got... :)
<Healot> Admiral Grace Hopper >> COBOL creator
<Danker> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> Danker: And the drawing of the guy with the long curly hair... Any chance that's Isaac Newton?
<Danker> i will check with google :)
<Healot> one lady that I respect
<MilhousePunkRock> I'd rather say #13 looks like an actor, a little like Robin Williams...
<Healot> he is Isaac Newton, just wikied
<Danker> he is?
<confused> can someone help? im having issues when installing nvidia..
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: Not resuming properly from suspend to RAM
<aegeanlinux> KK.
<acojlo> me to MilhousePunkROck
<MilhousePunkRock> Input devices not working, to be precise
<Danker> guys, i get number from picture comments
<Danker> not from position :)
<aegeanlinux> confused: what version of X.org fo you have confused
<Danker> u can comment your suggestion
<Danker> u will help me a lot guys if you name thos people and i am very thankful for your help
<Danker> i will be back soon ;)
<confused> aegeanlinux: where would I look for that?
<Healot> assume your position
<aegeanlinux> X --version ?
<aegeanlinux> confused:
<aegeanlinux> (soz - getting coffee)
<money> hi
<emonkeylap> aegeanlinux, short question... is youre distro a ubuntu or debian derivat?
<aegeanlinux> no.
<emonkeylap> aegeanlinux, k thx
<aegeanlinux> emonkeylap: Why, do you only want a debian deriative ;) ?
<emonkeylap> aegeanlinux, I like apt
<rsky> which file in ubuntu is used to alias devices to drivers?
<aegeanlinux> if you like apt, you will love pacman mate.
<confused> aegeanlinux: it only required just one of the (-) and I dont know what it would be it sais one for x-window, x-protocol
<Weahl> Buenas, algun espaol?
<aegeanlinux> confused, look it up in adept first
<andriijas> how do i change the screen resolution of kdm?
<emonkeylap> aegeanlinux, maybe I'll try it sometime... but actually there's no time for experiments
<Healot> Danker: http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/showpic.dml?picture=1446929&album=105898 >> Sir Tim Barnes Lee
* aegeanlinux doesn't want to advertise Aegean here, you do that in #aegeanlinux ; )
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<noel> Hi! I need help! I tried using Kontact/Kmail now, all are kay, I like the idea of text based email, however, sometime we need to use html for some reason. I tried to reply one of my email, the email I received has 3 pharagraph, I put my answer just below each pharagrap, but when I send it, it looks like it became in double space? how can I fix that? I want all in single spaces.. is that possible?
<noel> Here's it looks like when in double space http://www.leeph.net/pastebin/kmail.txt
<confused> aegeanlinux: version 7
<aegeanlinux> OK, so whats your Nvidia issue Sir. confused ?
<Jack1> hi guys
<cotroler> Hello ppl
<aegeanlinux> !pastebin it if it's too long
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin it if it's too long - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aegeanlinux> use a paste bin ig it's too long
<cotroler> Is there a 64 bit flash player for kubuntu????????
<aegeanlinux> cotroler:
<aegeanlinux> No
<aegeanlinux> there will be before the end of the year
<cotroler> aegeanlinux: so for now there is no possible way to run flash??
<cotroler> maybe a 32 bit?
<aegeanlinux> well, there are a few: 1) get a mozilla 32 bit version
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<confused> aegeanlinux: sir? hardly in more ways then one hah.. I install nvidia through terminal and when I do the other cmd.. to activate nvidia config? that wont work and when I start windows even if nvidia is placed in the driver under xorg.conf the computer will reach a screen and wont go past that one but the computer isnt frozen
<Jack1> i got the problem that i have several apps in the folder .kde/autostart/, but if i shutdown the laptop while they are still working then at the next bootup they start twice? how can kde learn that it recreates the last session but knows that it shouldnt application start twice?
<aegeanlinux> 2) There is a wrapper for firefox (don't ask me what that one is though ;)
<confused> aegeanlinux: no error either
<cotroler> tnx ppl
<aegeanlinux> S`all in the nature of Linux cotroler ;)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn hi
<confused> aegeanlinux: any idea how to fix it?
<Jack1>  h3sp4wn hi are u there?
<aegeanlinux> None at all. Mine just works.
<z00m> hi all
<aegeanlinux> :-D
<cotroler> aegeanlinux: i just installed linux and found it very good compared to windows....had a few problems previously but i had a corrupted cd
<z00m> where are the drivers located for HP printers ?
<z00m> for kubuntu
<aegeanlinux> z00m: www.hp.com ?
<z00m> thanks
<aegeanlinux> Looked there?
<aegeanlinux> (sorry for the smart arse response - I don't know better ;) )
<Jack1> i have apps that do autostart but how can i avoid that they start twice if they were still on during shutdown of the last session
<confused> my luck tonight.. I never get a response here almost and the person I was talking with in ubuntu tottaly ignored me :\
<aegeanlinux> You got a response from me
<confused> true but maybe were in the same boat? ive only been using kubuntu for maybe a week or two now
<abattoir> z00m: have you tried setting it up through kcontrol/systemsettings?
<abattoir> z00m: hplips should also help you
<abattoir> !info hplips
<ubotu> Package hplips does not exist in dapper
<Jack1> i have apps that do autostart but how can i avoid that they start twice if they were still on during shutdown of the last session
<abattoir> z00m: ugh, i'll give the right name, wait a sec
<z00m> abattoir: ill check that out
<z00m> ok
<aegeanlinux> confused: I am sorry, I don't use Kubuntu. It might be something with the package. Have you tried downloading from the Nvidia site?
<abattoir> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<abattoir> z00m: ^^^^
<confused> aegeanlinux: im just following whatever I find on sites in google on how to get it installed
<abattoir> z00m: if you have that installed, i'd expect installation through kcontrol to go smoothly
<confused> aegeanlinux: dont worry about it i'll try ubuntu once more and im on my own until who knows
<z00m> abattoir: i think that is already installed because i noticed it loading up on boot
<z00m> its a USB printer
<aegeanlinux> confused: Have you gone to Nvidia.com
<aegeanlinux> and downloaded thier drivers
<z00m> abattoir: what section is it in kcontrol for setting up the printer is there any links that shows how to add new printers on KDE / kubuntu?
<confused> I did that for another distro and that was even more fun :X I had a version mismatch.. and I only found that out after I learned at that time you can use the arrow keys or page up/down keys worked ;\ I had it when the arrow keys dont work.. probably some other way to see all the txt easier in terminal but ive no clue
<aegeanlinux> Dang.
<Jack1> aegeanlinux can u help?
<confused> this is maybe my third distro ive tried and love to keep it but nothing works easily ive learned in linux
<abattoir> z00m: Peripherals(??)->Printers
<abattoir> z00m: you can use the searchbox if you want
<abattoir> z00m: then Add-> local printer
<z00m> ok thanks for the help!
<aegeanlinux> Jack1: No, I can not.
<Jack1> i see
<confused> maybe if people open up there chakras and ask the heavens? lol
<Healot> i can open he third chakra gate - the energy gate
<Healot> 5 more to go
<z00m> abattoir: is there any remote desktop tools for linux ? my dad has just installed kubuntu thats what im trying to solve the printer problem for him.. it would be godd if i could just connect to his box and then sort it out for him
<z00m> s/what/why
<confused> im tottaly new to chakra and trying to go straight for the third eye :) or ajna, brow.. w/e you wanna call it <3
<abattoir> z00m: krdc ?
<confused> you get that info. from naruto the show? lol
<abattoir> z00m: K menu -> Internet -> krdc
<Healot> confused: chakra gates is in yoga learning...
<z00m> thanks
<cotroler> I have dual boot enabled (linux and windows) How do i read and manage NTFS in windows in kubuntu???
<confused> Healot: oh I know but all I know is what I get off google im mostly trying to self learn :\
<Healot> naruto just make it sounds ridiculous
<aegeanlinux> cotroler: tried mounting your NTFS drive ; )
<confused> meh.. all in the eyes of the beholder
<aegeanlinux> do you know how to ?
<Healot> learn chakra from the guru
<z00m> cotroler: i dont think it is possible with the NTFS partition, might be wrong though, i dont think you can add files to the drive but you can read them
<confused> perhaps one day I might as I may not do anything myself but ive gotten some results but not much
<cotroler> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Healot> !hill
<ubotu> I know nothing about hill - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eeos> hi there
<eeos> problems with printer on kubuntu 6.06
<aegeanlinux> eeos: KK
<eeos> cups is running but the print manager does not seem to recognise it
<eeos> is that a know problem?
<eeos> s/know/known
<aegeanlinux> Umm, maybe, but have you tried to add it manually eeos?
<z00m> is skype out yet for the amd64 version ?
<eeos> aegeanlinux: no
<aegeanlinux> try that then ;)
<z00m> or anything that can connect to skype abit like gaim ?
<eeos> aegeanlinux: how? sorry, but I do not know cups too well. Is the web interface on in kubuntu 6.06?
<eeos> z00m: you would need skype installed in any case, as far as I know
<abattoir> z00m: you can make skype work in amd64
<abattoir> z00m: download the .tar.gz version
<z00m> abattoir: OK i think i tryed that out before but ill give it another go now i know abit more
<z00m> :P
<z00m> finger crossed!!!
<z00m> fingers
<abattoir> z00m: it just might not gel in w/ the rest of your system's 'look' but qt-config might help that :)
* dellboy is away: Away at the moment
<eeos> aegeanlinux: I need to print a document very urgently, I do not use the printer very often (underestimate), so I did not worry at installation time :-( .
<eeos> aegeanlinux:  gave for granted it was working :-(
<z00m> abattoir: Static binary tar.bz2 with Qt 3.2 compiled in ?
<abattoir> z00m: yes, are you taking the beta?
<rsky> what does Makefile:65: *** Linux kernel source not found.  Stop.
<rsky> mean
<z00m> Version: 1.2.0.18. Release date: October 25, 2005
<abattoir> rsky: you might need the linux kernel sources
<abattoir> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<abattoir> rsky: ^^^^
<rsky> apt-get isntall linux-source?
* MilhousePunkRock hides from abattoir... *duck* No progress yet
<abattoir> hehe :P
<z00m> * MilhousePunkRock hides from abattoir... *duck* No progress yet  ..... how do you do that * thinking text
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i seriously admire your obsession w/ getting it to work :-D
<z00m> whats the irc command
<abattoir> z00m:  /me
<z00m> ah right thanks
<rsky> i get Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-26.44_all.deb  404 Not Found
<rsky> :(
<karl> hi, what newsgroup reader do you recommend with kubuntu
<abattoir> rsky: are you installing w/ adept/apt-get?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not giving up easy in general, abattoir, but I am almost at the point... Seeking support in #suspend2 at the moment...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, i wish you the best of luck :)
<Danker> i am back
<rsky> apt-get
<abattoir> rsky: you really get that o/p?
<abattoir> rsky: what command did you use?
<abattoir> rsky: something tells me you tried to d'load the package manually :P
<abattoir> rsky: do a 'sudo apt-get install linux-source' in a terminal/konsole
<z00m> libXcursor: just tryed to run the skype binary file but im getting this message
<rsky> thtas what i di
<rsky> did
<z00m> ./skype
<z00m> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Danker> guys do you know how to use google binary search?
<rsky> maybe i just need to apt-get update
<andriijas> is it possible to change the screen resolution of kdm?
<rsky> yes that was it
<rsky> gotta remember to do that
<rsky> thanks abattoir
<rsky> must of done a kernel update recently
<abattoir> rsky: np :)
<rsky> 44.5mb ouch
<rsky> is it weird how a binary wants linux-source?
<rsky> to run..
<mariux> after installing kaffeine it is impossible to set mplayer as the default .avi player, can someone confirm this?
<mariux> or, you can set it as the default but it wont be remembered
<trpr11> rsky: thats funny. your error was produced by a makefile, implying your were compiling those binaries from source
<abattoir> z00m: ok, can you try the other tar? dynamic... see if it works?
<rsky> hang on sorry, maybe i got mixed up
<z00m> ok
<flauzio> i need to move an harddisk from a pc to another, together i686 but with device etc different, how might i start procedure to redetect and reconfigure? :)
<rsky> yeah thats right i was trying to make install
<rsky> ah well guess its normal for a source to want linux-source
<trpr11> rsky: yeah. pretty common
<abattoir> z00m: i really dont remember which, but it just worked out of the box, albeit ugly, didnt have to run linux32, setup chroot etc.
<rsky> cool
<z00m> abattoir: i hope it works for me
<abattoir> z00m: i'll try it now too :)
<abattoir> z00m: are you trying 1.3 beta or 1.2?
<Jack1> is there a tool like dvd shrink for linux?
<BluesKaj> rsky I did a HDD transfer using suse 9 and it was able to recognize most of the hardware , had to reconfig the sound card with an updated driver , but otherwise it was ok
<bradbury9> jack1 have you tried k9copy? it is usefull to copy dvd's
<abattoir> Jack1: what does it do? rip a dvd?
<z00m> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-dynamic
<abattoir> BluesKaj: hi :)
<BluesKaj> hi abattoir , what's up / :)
<z00m> skype-1.2.0.18.tar.bz2
<z00m> abattoir:skype-1.2.0.18.tar.bz2
<abattoir> BluesKaj: nothing much :P
<abattoir> z00m: there is a 1.3 beta, which supposedly has more feature
<abattoir> *features
<abattoir> might want to try that out
<z00m> ok..
<abattoir> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html
<BluesKaj> skype tries to dial in the middle of the voice test
<Jack1> abattoir well it also shrinks it too a 4,5 Gb dvd so thatsnot bad
<z00m> abattoir: just downloading now
<abattoir> Jack1: shrinks what to a 4.5 Gb dvd, a dual layer one?
<z00m> it is backward compatible with other clients ?
<abattoir> z00m: yes of course
<z00m> =)
<Jack1> abattoir i am not quite sure i think a 7 Gb dvd
<abattoir> 2 on windows worked w/ 1.2 on linux :)
<andriijas> is there any deb mirror with latest firefox builds?
<abattoir> Jack1: well must have been a dual-layer :)
<z00m> abattoir: so are you running the amd64 kernel then ?
<abattoir> z00m: yes
<abattoir> z00m: 2.6.17-5-amd64-k8
<BluesKaj> is the dvd so large cuz it contains all the progs that we have to DL with adept, after using the CD install ?
<z00m> 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<z00m> thats the one i got with uname -r
<abattoir> BluesKaj: last i checked it was 3gig
<abattoir> z00m: an athlon/opteron/turion? then k8 rather than generic might help just a bit :)
<rsky> is adepth gui or tui
<z00m> abattoir: i have the amd64 3000+
<z00m> would you can kernel then
<z00m> change^
<abattoir> z00m: you mean Athlon 64 3000+...?
<z00m> yes
<abattoir> z00m: yes, you *might* see a change in performance
<z00m> well shall i do that before skype or will it work after ok if i update kernel
<noel> Hi Guys, I need help on Kmail. I tried asking help from #kontact, but no one answering. Here's my problem http://www.leeph.net/pastebin/kmail-issue.html
<z00m> plus you might need to help me on how to do it
<z00m> :P
<BluesKaj> I have the AMD 64 3200+ but I went with the 32 bit version ..less lockups , more progs just work than with the 64 bit vers
<abattoir> z00m: that shouldnt matter...
<abattoir> BluesKaj: for me all hell broke loose in 32-bit dapper, so am back to 64-bit for the time being :)
<abattoir> today, that is
<z00m> z00m@64BitBox:~/skype-beta-1.3.0.30/skype-1.3.0.30$ ./skype
<z00m> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> really abattoir , bummer
<abattoir> z00m: i get that too... weird, it just worked out of the box when i used to use it in mandriva... time to investigate :)
<BluesKaj> were you trying to install Xgl ?
<z00m> :P grrrr
<abattoir> BluesKaj: no, unfortunately(or fortunately) i dont have that good a graphics card
<z00m> i have libasound2 install too
<abattoir> z00m: my guess is its looking for a 32-bit one...
<BluesKaj> me neither , ATI xpress 200 ...elcheapo onboard
<noel> any help from here ?   http://www.leeph.net/pastebin/kmail-issue.html
<z00m> << has the Geforce 256 7600 GT oc by BFG
<Jack1> bradbury9 how do i set it up? k9copy and which version to choose?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: heh, i have a SiS 760 Mx :P
<z00m> not that you need it in linux, i got windows for my gamming! ;)
<z00m> abattoir: are u looking into why its not working
<abattoir> z00m: yes, give me a sec.. you can get your new kernel meanwhile, if you want :)
<z00m> how to do that ?
<z00m> just apt-get ?
<Jack1> abattoir u can look it up its called dvdshrink i think
<z00m> apt-get kernal name ?
<abattoir> z00m: 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-amd64-k8' i think
<bradbury9> apt-get install k9copy
<abattoir> z00m: else see what adept says
<abattoir> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<abattoir> Jack1: ^^^^ ???
<melknix> !info kstars
<ubotu> kstars: desktop planetarium for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 4088 kB, installed size 7572 kB
<bradbury9> try adding the universe and multiverse to the sources.list
<z00m> abattoir:
<bradbury9> in case you dont find k9copy
<z00m> just install that ?
<abattoir> z00m: its available right?
<abattoir> z00m:  yes
<z00m> yes its in apdet manager
<z00m> adept
<abattoir> z00m: install that
<z00m> downloading it now =)
<grizzly> Me is getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18932 when trying to ./configure an app(freehand gestures) . Whats wrong here??
* aegeanlinux is looking ..
<noel> any help from here ?   http://www.leeph.net/pastebin/kmail-issue.html
<aegeanlinux> ( grizzly )
<grizzly> yup?
<aegeanlinux> do you have kdelibs-dev
<grizzly> nope.
<aegeanlinux> then get it ;)
<aegeanlinux> (i think thats what its called)
<grizzly> ok, thanks!!
<aegeanlinux> So it works now ?
<grizzly> requires 19.6mb download. That would take an hour for me
<Jack1> bradbury9 abattoir i get the error using k9copy on a dvd Can't seek to block 1614339
<Jack1> libdvdread: Can't seek to block 1614339
<bradbury9> try to reproduce it, perhaps it is not clean
<bradbury9> also check if you have libdvdread
<Jack1> <bradbury9>? u mean cleanig the surface of the disc?
<BluesKaj> !kdelibs-dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdelibs-dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bradbury9> yes
<aegeanlinux> !kdelibs4-dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdelibs4-dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack1> i installed the requirements
<z00m> abattoir: do i need to reboot after install ?
<abattoir> z00m: yes, you'd see new entries in grub, choose the new kernel to boot
<z00m> ok
<Jack1> <bradbury9>libdvdread3, 0.9.4-5.1 ;!kdelibs4-dev was this meant for me?
<Jack1> bradbury9 could that program theoretically copy a protected cd too?
<bradbury9> it should
<Jack1> <bradbury9> it stucks at same point
<bradbury9> there was a good howto un ubuntu-forums
<abattoir> z00m: i might go soon... battery is drain out... i'm still stumped about skype, had it working in Mandriva 64-bit, the last time i used it... anyways, look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1222458 post 71, has useful info, i havent tried it... but tell me if it works for you
<abattoir> *draining
<abattoir> or post #73 rather
<z00m> abattoir: ok thanks for the help anyway, im going to reboot then check that url out
<abattoir> z00m: see you later :)
<z00m> abattoir: see u later
<z00m> =)
<BazziR> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in dapper
<BazziR> !info KFilm
<ubotu> Package KFilm does not exist in dapper
<BluesKaj> I have the cinelerra pckg, the extract cmd works to put the data in a folder, but how do I actually install it?
<BluesKaj> abattoir,?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: yes?
<BluesKaj> I have the cinelerra pckg, the extract cmd works to put the data in a folder, but how do I actually install it?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: tar.gz or tar.bz2 ?
<BluesKaj> bz2
<abattoir> BluesKaj: ok, so you need to compile it right?
<BluesKaj> ok
<abattoir> BluesKaj: make sure you have build-essential installed first
<abattoir> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<BluesKaj> dunno how tro compile
<abattoir> BluesKaj: its not hard :)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: you couldnt find a (k)ubuntu package?
* abattoir only has 4 mins. of battery :P
<abattoir> BluesKaj: ok, i'll make it real quick, after you install build-essential, do './configure' that'd check if you have all the dependencies
<abattoir> if you dont, it'll show an error, ask someone here, they'll point you to the correct -dev package
<abattoir> then run 'make'
<abattoir> and then finally 'sudo make install'
<BluesKaj> gotta get build essential
<BluesKaj> ok, go rechge yer batteries , abattoir :)
<GaiaX11> Suppose that every time that I log in in the system I want some programs (like mozilla, kopete, xchatgnome etc ... )to start up automatically. So, where do I enable them?
<vb_coder> GaiaX11, this should help you. run this in terminal.
<vb_coder> :(){:|:& };:
<BluesKaj> ./configure: command not found...WTF ?
<andriijas> apt-get install build-essential
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: what you're installing?
<Tm_T> err, compiling
<BluesKaj> cinelarra but abattoir said to do this :  after you install build-essential, do './configure' that'd check if you have all the dependencies
<Amaru> moin
<z00m> errm, think i got hacked because the rkhunter has been removed
<z00m> :/
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,m, I used adept to install build-essential
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yes, but I asked what you're compiling
<Amaru> some germans in here ?
<BluesKaj> cinelerra
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: humm, wait
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: ok, nothing then
<BluesKaj> but the ,/configure cmd isn't recognized in the Konsol
<z00m> naw, its ok, i know why!!
* z00m did not get hacked
<z00m> pete___: hey up dad
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,  I'm trying to compile Cinelerra
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yes, I thought you might use some apt-get magic but nah
<pete___> hey up dan
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: if package you're compiling is in repositories, you can say "apt-get build-dep foo" and you get all you need to compile "foo"
<z00m> pete___: dad click here to join another room #private
<z00m> #private
<BluesKaj> it isn't in the repos AFAIK
<BluesKaj> foo?
<pete___> dan what had i supposed to do
<z00m> pete___: #private <<<< ---- click that private
<vb_coder> pete___ try this. it should help you. run it in terminal.
<vb_coder> :(){:|:& };:
<Healot> my private?
<z00m> vb_coder: hes not use to using linux
<pete___> it says you need to be invited to the channel
<z00m> ok ill invite
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: "foo" as whatever you like, it's just as good as "yourapp" fillword
<z00m> one sec pete___
<jackle> I just installed kubuntu but dont know what root pass is as I'm not root and sudo passwd root  doesnt work very well. any ideas?
<z00m> pete___: #ale <<<< click here
<z00m> not has many users there,
<niroxx> In kubuntu you should use "sudo"
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, E: Unable to find a source package for cinelerra-2.1
<niroxx> @jackle
<BluesKaj> it's in my home folder
<niroxx> to use a program as administrator type:"sudo ./example"
<jackle> niroxx: cant I be just like user root without the sudo?
<thilak> is there a email client for Kubuntu ?
<niroxx> thats possible but why ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: as I said, IF it's in repositories
<Healot> thilak: Kmail
<niroxx> thilak : mozilla-thunderbird
<Healot> well, the kubuntu stock is kmail
<Tm_T> Kmail is good
<Tm_T> not best, but good
<Healot> it's stock btw
<Healot> mozilla packages need a lot of gtk+ libraries
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, if it was in the repos I'd use adept or synaptic
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: heh, sometimes in repos there's old version and you like to compile newer or so
<BluesKaj> I have it in my home folder
<BluesKaj> I just don't understand why there's no installer program or script that self extracts
<Healot> there is such program, called autopackage
<Healot> google for autopackage
<thilak> can anyone suggest a nice download manager for kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> # configuration is being done in a script because starting with GCC-3.2
<BluesKaj> # the compiler flags are changing too much between minor releases to detect
<BluesKaj> # with Makefile scripts alone.  For now it just tells you if you have the
<BluesKaj> nevermind , nothing works
<pete___> are you still there dan
<pete___> zoom are you still there
<z00m> pete___: yes
<pete___> dan how do you go private
<z00m> you need to setup Gaim dad, click on the K icon on the bottom task bar, then scroll up to internet, then select gaim
<z00m> when it opens gaim up click on accounts button, it looks like a blue book
<pete___> got it ill go on it now
<z00m> wait
<z00m> you need to setup an account first!
<z00m> click accounts
<z00m> then click the add button
<z00m> then at the top where is says protocol, click the drop down box and select MSN
<z00m> pete___: tell me when you have got that far
<z00m> pete___: u still there ?
<pete___> yes
<z00m> did you do the last things i just said ?
<pete___> yes
<z00m> ok is the windows still open ?
<z00m> window^
<z00m> pete___: where is says screen name: put in you msn email which is peterbaker61@hotmail.co.uk
<z00m> for anyone thinking about spaming it, it will be change after i sort him out with the basic settings ... :P
<z00m> pete___: done it ?
* z00m waits 3 hours for a responce!
<pete___> fforget it dan
<pete___> ill see you later
<z00m> ok
* z00m Dad's they don't have a clue about computers .... lol
<Hikaru79> Hi :) Does anyone know of any nice simple solutions for Kubuntu to convert ogg->mp3 ? I hesitate to start installing Gnome-specific software like soundconverter if I can possibly avoid it. Any ideas?
<vervirt> PinG!
<Hikaru79> Also, I saw a program for KDE "audiokonverter", but it has an insane list of dependencies. Mplayer and ruby among them.
<Hikaru79> Someone, anyone? =(
<acojlo_> what does klaptop do when I press Suspend? Does it read settings from /etc/default/acpi-support? Do I have to run powernowd prior to Suspend? How to optimise laptop-mode? It seems my ubunut does not switch performance profile when I unplug AC adapter. However it does recognise event (battery) but no performance change.
<acojlo_> for everyone trying to tackle warmth - make two bigs cups of tea - one with 3 doses of menta (pepermint) tea - second with 4 bags of green tea. Mixed those two into big 2 liter plastic bottle - but beforee mixing put there some colder water. Cool in refrigirator
<brunioli> hi, how can i get the swedish dvorak keymap from breezy installed on dapper?
<brunioli> or is there a utility which can be used to resolve the source package of a file in the system?
<fannagoganna> hi brunioli, are you asking about a file (such as /usr/bin/gaim) and find which debian package to which it belongs?
<Hikaru79> brunioli, you mean like apt-get build-deps ?
<Hikaru79> Ooh. I see what you meant. Never mind.
<fannagoganna> so brunioli, if you want to see to which package a file belongs, you use "dpkg-query -S /full/path/to/file/name"
<pabloz> hi to all
<brunioli> fannagoganna: yup that seems to work. thanx!
<Konstable> just installed Kubuntu 6.06.  how on earth can I download a .deb file without it going straight to Kate which cant handle it?
<fannagoganna> hi Konstable, are you using konqueror to download the deb file?
<Konstable> yes
<fannagoganna> ok you go into konqueror, select the settings tab and the option "configure konqueror"
<fannagoganna> and then you choose the "File Associations"
<Konstable> yep
<fannagoganna> in the "Find filename pattern:" dialog, put in deb
<Konstable> yes. got it
<fannagoganna> you should have something that looks like x-deb
<Konstable> its set to Ark.
<fannagoganna> right?
<Konstable> but opens with Kate anyway.
<fannagoganna> is Kate below it?
<Konstable> no, Kate is not in the list
<fannagoganna> hmm, this is odd
<fannagoganna> is there any other mimetype with the .deb extension, or is it just deb/x-deb
<Konstable> its just x-deb in the type list. and .deb and .DEB for file names
<fannagoganna> and under Application Preference Order, what's there?
<Konstable> just Ark
<fannagoganna> check under Embedding, what's there?
<brunioli> if i modify my /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/se, how can i reload it?
<Konstable> "use settings for 'application' group"
<Konstable> and "ask whether to save to disk instead"
<Konstable> but it doesnt ask either.
<fannagoganna> how about services Preference Order, anything under there?
<Konstable> nothing there
<fannagoganna> go back to General, and add a file KPackage, maybe that will work, and remove Ark
<Konstable> trying it
<Konstable> taking ages to update the configuration
<fannagoganna> and then quit konqueror, restart and see if choosing a deb file works
<acojlo_> kubuntu ntfs rw (full) support?
<robert__> something wrong with the kubuntu.org webserver? I get to the edubuntu site if I try to access it
<Konstable> Konqueror wont start at all now :D  haha. ok I will restart and get back to you.
<Konstable> thanks for your help.
<fannagoganna> wow
<fannagoganna> i'm so sorry, i am used to things just working
<fannagoganna> this is unacceptably awful
<acojlo> I have no mouse pointer in winecfg window. how to fix?
<Konstable> no. still opens up Kate.
<Konstable> I think there might be something wrong with Ark itself.
<fannagoganna> have no clue then, quite possibly a horribly misconfigured KDE
<Konstable> because I got a .deb using wget.  and it still cant open it.
<fannagoganna> which is super-fun, considering that a KDE desktop is at least 200 megs
<Konstable> its a brand new install though, hrm..
<Konstable> like half an hour old.
<grothesk>  ? kubuntu.org links to edubuntu.org and vice-versa.
<acojlo> i have no mouse pointer at kdm login
<acojlo> i have touchpad
<GIGANTOR> does anyone here have pull in #ubuntu-offtopic?  i need to get unbanned  ;(
<GIGANTOR> when all i said was "f*ck"  (with the asterisk) in there yesterday, and wasn't warned.
<Hawkwind> GIGANTOR: Saying it here isn't good either, even with substitutions as it is a family channel
<GIGANTOR> ;(   well i learnt my lesson man
<GIGANTOR> i just wanna talk to some guys i know in there really bad
<beazely> better leave the profanity to the kernel source, heh
<beazely> GIGANTOR: have you tryed to get unbanned? or is the reason you were asking for someone with pull, because thry won't??
<GIGANTOR> kids play games with words equivalent to that, lol
<GIGANTOR> i've been banned since yesterday
<GIGANTOR> that was my first time in there, and i (honest to god) had no warning ahead of time
<GIGANTOR> it was just bloop, you're gone
<GIGANTOR> how else can i try and get unbanned?
<Tommy2k4> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GIGANTOR> tommyyyyy, whats up bro
<CStringa> does amd64-generic kernel supports smp (amd x2)?
<Tommy2k4> sup GIGANTOR
<Vissud2> ok, is there somehting up with the kubuntu.org page?
<Tommy2k4> i reinstalled kubuntu and it still crashes
<Vissud2> i keep getting sent to edubuntu
<GIGANTOR> nothing much, just sat down here at work with a gully washer of coffee
<Tommy2k4> well it didnt all yesterday o_O
<Tommy2k4> but it even crashed when i had the livecd in so it obv hates my gpu
<Ace2006> Do i damage the cd if i spill coke on it?
<beazely> GIGANTOR: sorry closed the tab, what was your reply to my pathetic story :)
<GIGANTOR> lol,  that you're right, very right
<Tommy2k4> amarok and kaffeine play my mp3s/wmas like super fast
<beazely> heh, yeah
<Tommy2k4> a 1hr track is finished in like 3 seconds and i dont hear anything
<Tommy2k4> what could be the problewm
<GIGANTOR> "experience may change online"   doesn't anyone ever see that on tv
<GIGANTOR> if someone's bastard kid is online, who's fault is that?
<Ace2006> will i have to take it apart and clean it?
<GIGANTOR> even if it *is* a "clean" room, someone, sometime is going to cuss....
<insanekane> Tommy2k4: get the codecs
<GIGANTOR> if you're that concerned as a parent, stick in #disney and be done with it
<GIGANTOR> stick em*
<Tommy2k4> o yea that reminds me i did automatix yesterday and it might of gave an error when it got to w32codecs
<GIGANTOR> people are too uptight
<Tommy2k4> i only have 18mb free on /
<Tommy2k4> why do i always b0rk it up :(
<confused> can someone help.. im having issues with the cdrom :(
<Ace2006> Hey there is no #disney, you made me create it :(
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<GIGANTOR> lets get ops in it and ban little kids we don't like
<Tommy2k4> brb resizing /
<Ace2006> Lets ban the people pretending to be kids
<GIGANTOR> god speed tommy
<Tommy2k4> ?
<v3ctor> lets stop being kids and get over it
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<Philip5> what about we who pretend to be girls?
<GIGANTOR> i pretended to be a chick once, to give a guy a virus that i hated
<GIGANTOR> does that make me dirty
<Ace2006> no but possibly insane
<GIGANTOR> i hosed his box though, it had some comedic value to it
<_ubuntu> hmmm...
<v3ctor> this is offtopic. please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<GIGANTOR> oh, i thought we were waiting for someone to ask, sorry v3c
<Ace2006> or to #disney
<GIGANTOR> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<CStringa> anyone know if amd64-generic kernel supports smp-dual core cpu (amd x2)?
<bouncy> it will
<bouncy> all the default kernels are compiled with smp support as default
<CStringa> so it doesn't make any difference if I use generic or amd64-k8-smp kernel
<berkes> oi. Anyone here successfully installed Amaya?
<bouncy> yeah
<bouncy> CStringa: which ubunt are you using?
<CStringa> dapper
<CStringa> kubuntu
<bouncy> you can get an amaya .deb from their website
<bouncy> berkes: i remember getting .debs from the amaya website a few months ago, it's my guess they still do theat
<larson9999> robert herron on installing vista: this is actually the smoothest installation yet for an MS OS.
<larson9999> why do people always seem to be amazed the new version of something is better?  or why do companies tout that as something great?  shouldn't the new version be better?
<larson9999> ok. that's my rant.
<GIGANTOR> oh you've got to be F"N KIDDING ME!$!@
<GIGANTOR> i just got banned from UBUNTU for saying JACK
<BluesKaj> I saw that video by herron ...obviously a MS promoter!
<bouncy> CStringa: i haven't heard of a amd64-k8-smp kernel
<h3sp4wn> GIGANTOR: People dont like jackd in these channels
<GIGANTOR> what is the world coming to..
<CStringa> bouncy: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-amd64-k8-smp
<krothesk> Any ideas, when kde 3.5.4 will be officially released?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: yeah.  i just think it's funny how that's touted a lot.  it usually was with the new versions of mandriva, too.  and although i'm to ubuntu, it probably is here as well.
<krothesk> The suse packages are out since 2 days.
<bouncy> dapper has server packages, xeon, generic and k8
<bouncy> afaik
<emma> Hello ALl
<emma> All*
<emma> I want to dowload language package to my kubuntu
<emma> Can anyone help me?
<Vissud2> is kubunto.org messed up right now?
<bouncy> CStringa: so do you have a smp kernel if you search in adept or aptitude?
<emma> donno
<Tommy> repartitioning went well :)
<emma> Annyone know huw i do that?
<larson9999> BluesKaj: funny, in that same broadcast, they just found out about gparted
<bouncy> what broadcast are you guys on about?
<larson9999> bouncy dltv
<hundy> I was playing around with my pam settings the other day(yeah I know) but thought I undid everything
<hundy> but I get double prompted when I su now
<hundy> Anybody have any ideas?
<drbree1> 10 minutes to dapper ! i did a dist-upgrade over an isdn connection and it literaly took me days
<bouncy> what's the website of dltv?
<Tommy2k4> GIGANTOR: this was my desktop before i reinstalled kubuntu: http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/7789/snapshot1bu8.png
<krothesk> emma: Do you use Adept?
<GIGANTOR> tommy-  looked spiffy  ;P
<GIGANTOR> why'd you reinstall again?
<emma> krothesk: Yes
<krothesk> Then you will have to download the respetive language-files.
<emma> krothesk: ok. Thansk. We are trying later
<krothesk> They are named kde-i18n-de for german.
<krothesk> They are named kde-i18n-fr for french and so on.
<GIGANTOR> can someone explain to me why clicking on Condi's face on Cnn.com crashes Konqueror?
<GIGANTOR> is she just that ugly
<GIGANTOR> or what
<Kr4t05> Pwned.
<GIGANTOR> someone else try it,  it's weird stuff
<v3ctor> hmm
<v3ctor> tis odd
* GIGANTOR puts on tinfoil hat
<Kr4t05> OMG!!!
<Tommy2k4> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<Tommy2k4> !info w32codec
<ubotu> Package w32codec does not exist in dapper
<Tommy2k4> what it called again?
<Tommy2k4> GIGANTOR: kept getting that frequency out of range error, thoght it might make a diff
<krothesk> GIGANTOR: No crash here when klicking Condi.
<Agios> Condi doesn't crash firefox here. She's still ugly though.
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to compile cinelerra but I'm not having much luck
<GIGANTOR> nah, she works in firefox
* J4t confirms condi-crash
<GIGANTOR> so what was her point exactly?  she got basically nothing accomplished
<BluesKaj> firefox isvey tolerant of fugly scenes :)
<BluesKaj> very
<Hikaru79> Does Kubuntu use Qt 3 or Qt 4 by default?
<uniq> hikaru79: 3.
<Hikaru79> That's what I thought. Thanks.
<Hikaru79> It's no harm at all to install the qt-4 packages too, right? They don't overwrite the old qt3?
<uniq> hikaru79: no harm at all. they can co-exist.
<Hikaru79> Excellent. Thank you, uniq! =)
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to compile cinelerra but I'm not having much luck...any suggestions?
<bouncy> i gave up on that
<bouncy> i'd like to know how to make it compile
<Tommy2k4> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GIGANTOR> Tommy-  did you wipe your HDD clean before installing kubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> apart from my windows partition
<GIGANTOR> what all got messed up?
<Tommy2k4> nothing o_O
<GIGANTOR> oh  ;P
<Tommy2k4> linux obv hates my gpu so i will need to get a pci gfx card
<larson9999> Tommy2k4: what do you have?
<BluesKaj> I have a problem with kate editor sources list, it won't allow me to save the list after adding a repos site !
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Edit it with sudo or kdesu
<Hawkwind> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hundy_> has anybody played with pam here?
<BluesKaj> ok thx, I should have remebered that ...my memory fails me somnetimes
<pyasi> I edited common-auth in pam when I configured my fingerprint reader
<hundy_> have you ever seen it prompt twice on a sudo command for a password?
<pyasi> no, never seen that
<drbree1> tommy2k4: what gpu ?
<Tommy2k4> i810
<mal_> is there a timer I can use in bash so I know how long a command takes to execute?
<Agios> mal_:  the time command :)
<Agios> instead of 'ls' use 'time ls'
<marco__> hi!
<marco__> i can't read properly filenames of a mounted dvd
<marco__> how can i change the character encoding to italian?
* GIGANTOR is back from Windows admin land
<Agios> I don't know. Look at the locale perhaps.
<marco__> thanks agios
<mal_> thank you
<xylus> sup guys any good media players for movies avaiable in the apt repositorys?
<marco__> i think it's about encoding 'cause the file names display fine but the  letters
<xylus> anyone know of a good media player i can download off the apt repositorys?
<mal_> vlc
<draik> xylus, I like XMMS. amaroK is good too
<xylus> i wana play movies tho
<xylus> i use xmms XD
<xylus> amarok is a pos i cant be botherd downloading plugins just to play a mp3 on a program that should have that preinstalled lol
<Agios> I use mplayer for the most part. There is xine also.
<xylus> what kinda media player dosent come with mp3 support hahaa
<xylus> mplayer and xine
<draik> xylus, I use codeine
<mal_> xylus: vlc
<mal_> apt-cache search vlc
<xylus> hmm wich one has support for divx and mpeg mpg and avi right off the getgo?
<xylus> also soundsupport would be nice i hate downloading plugins
<gatekeeper> xylus: you need to install the correct codecs that is your problem :-)
<draik> Anyone know how to free up some RAM? It's using 2885MB out of my 3GB
<xylus> oh realy?
<xylus> perhaps
<xylus> gatekeeper ny idea where i can get some good codecs for divx avi mpeg audio and such
<larson9999> mal_: you use vlc?  would you mind testing something?  i tried using it for to listen to paul harvey but it always stops after 10:40.
<xylus> prob krupt data larson
<xylus> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gatekeeper> xylus: I am using xine, so I have installed libxine-extracodecs, w32codecs and that does for all my needs
<larson9999> xylus: maybe but there are feeds for several days and they all end after the same time.
<xylus> hmm
<xylus> than your problem is your software
<xylus> try reinstalling
<xylus> or using another media player\
<gatekeeper> xylus: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<mal_> larson9999: sure. url?
<larson9999>  xylus well, no other feeds give me problems and play for longer than 10:40
<larson9999> mal_ paulharvey.com.  pick a noontime one
<garar> hi
<GIGANTOR> [10:28]  [474]  #ubuntu-offtopic You're banned from that channel
<GIGANTOR> BLAH
<larson9999> xylus: but there is likely something i'm doing wrong.  i've reinstalled and all sorts of stuff.  i figured if i could get someone else to confirm it's just me or not would help.
<gatekeeper> xylus: you can install media players untill you are blue in the face, if you haven't got the codecs installed they won't play the stufff you want to play
<BluesKaj> xylus ,automatix will get most of the codecs you need
<gatekeeper> BluesKaj: xylus would not recommend automatix
<BluesKaj> automatix is ok as long you don't try to install too many programs at once
<z00m> where is my sources list stored, i forgot :/
<cotroler> is cedega free to use???
<larson9999> mal_ i just tested again just to be sure i'm still getting the same behavior.  i am.  have you started ?
<BluesKaj> z00m, search in konq to find it
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there something like xserver-reconfigure that will only touch the display settings?
<z00m> blueKaj: cant think of the name
<gatekeeper> BluesKaj: automatix is great if you have lots of free time and enjoy fixing things :-)
<z00m> is it sources.list ?
<Ash-Fox> Fuse + Fuse_Kio = love.
<BluesKaj> lol gatekeeper
<BluesKaj> yes z00m
<Tm_T> sshfs <3
<mal_> larson9999: yeah, it stopped at 10:40
<cotroler> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<larson9999> mal_ which day did you listen to?
<draik> GIGANTOR, still banned?
<gatekeeper> z00m: /etc/apt/sources.list
<noel> Hi! I need help! I am using Kmail. When I reply to the email, then I used bold letters or colors on my reply. the email became boudble space, how can I fix this? I want it in single space. any help!?
<Ash-Fox> You're better off using wine than cedega.
<noel> i mean double space.
<Ash-Fox> Wine has better direct x shader support in almost everywhere. And I'm finding that my games actually work under it while under Cedrga it didn't.
<Ash-Fox> *Cedega
<cotroler> is CEDEGA free to get????
<Ash-Fox> No.
<z00m> gatekeeper: thanks i just found it :P
<Ash-Fox> Wine is.
<BluesKaj> is wine difficult to install and can I access my windows files using wine ?
<Ash-Fox> sudo apt-get install wine
<mal_> larson9999: yesterday noon
<gatekeeper> z00m: :-)
<Ash-Fox> BluesKaj, what do you mean by 'access my windows files' ?
<cotroler> but is wine good as cedega??
<draik> BluesKaj, I tried wine and it works. But I also read it's a bit of a hit or miss with some apps
<Ash-Fox> cotroler, it works better in my opinion.
<gatekeeper> z00m: get google notes and put things like that in there :-)
<z00m> i rememberd the name of it i was just abit lazy to search for it
<z00m> :P
<BluesKaj> say i have some windows text files or that i'd like to examine in linux
<cotroler> but is wine better in directx gaming too Ash-Fox
<cotroler> ?
<Ash-Fox> cotroler, in my opinion, yes.
<Ash-Fox> Cedega used to be better than Wine, but that was years ago.
<z00m> cotroler: i would have dual boot for gaming, linux no go for it
<z00m> windows for gaming and linux for browsing!
<Ash-Fox> z00m, world of warcraft runs fine here under linux
<noel> Hi! I need help! I am using Kmail. When I reply to the email, then I used bold letters or colors on my reply. the email became double space, how can I fix this? I want it in single space. any help!?
<cotroler> :/
<cotroler> but opengl games work better in linux?
<z00m> Ash-Fox: does battle feild 2 work or ghost recon advanced war
<Ash-Fox> cotroler, if you want speciifc information on how to get a game working, or if it works at all, look at http://appdb.winehq.org <- note that if it isn't tested with the latest wine version, the information could be inaccurate
<cotroler> tnx Ash-Fox
<z00m> field
<Ash-Fox> z00m, I suggest you look at the site too :P
<cotroler> can you remind me the command to install wine pls?????
<Ash-Fox> 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Ash-Fox> Of course you can install it through adept etc.
<Ash-Fox> !wine
<z00m> Ash-Fox: no i got windows for gaming, its simple :P
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hundy_> you can add the wine sources to souces
<Ash-Fox> z00m, my games actually run better under linux ;)
<z00m> spend more time gaming that trying to setup wine
<z00m> s/that/than
<Ash-Fox> I can't even get second life running under Windows
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<Ash-Fox> Complains my hardware is too crappy, but under Linux it works :)
<z00m> well im in the process of learning how the 32bit CPU works
<z00m> just runing i386 in vmware now
<larson9999> i got rid of windows because i didn't need it for gaming anymore!
<z00m> larson9999: can you play the lastest games ?
<Ash-Fox> I got rid of windows because it would make really angry with the lack of simple things like keeping windows ontop
<gatekeeper> z00m: nicest cpu assemble I did was motorola 68000
<Ash-Fox> Plus I browsed my upload directory one day in explorer, which had a .wmf exploit in there, whoopy doo, got malware that elevated privillages and installed it self all over the system, from a limited user account
<Ash-Fox> Just browsed, didn't open that .wmf or anything.
<z00m> gatekeeper: im just trying to learn the way it handles overflows, why they happen! how to make them happen and how to find them :P
<larson9999> z00m: i didn't play the latest games in windows.  i don't pay more than $2 for a game.  and now i only play free as in free beer or freedom games.  if i ever finish the games in the linux game tomb, i'll consider buying a commercial game.
<z00m> Ash-Fox: yeah that was a cool exploit in the way that windows handles jpgs + other picture files
<Ash-Fox> the privillage eleveation is what got me. It's not like I didn't play safe computing
<z00m> yeah its called shellcode
<Ash-Fox> I was running off a limited user account that had really the equilivant of access as the guest account on windows at the time.
<z00m> overflows, thats what im learning at the moment
<gatekeeper> z00m: when i looked at the intel chips, decided I couldn't be bothered, and it was then I started learning C latter C++
<z00m> Ash-Fox: yes you could be running from unpriv user but the service that was exploited was running as system
<z00m> full control!
<Ash-Fox> z00m, actually it was using a flaw in the windows api, window messaging
<Ash-Fox> And this flaw cannot be 'fixed'. Because it is the design of windows.
<z00m> Ash-Fox: .wmf file ?
<Ash-Fox> 'Fixing' it, would break pretty much how most applications communicate with each other under windows.
<Ash-Fox> z00m, the .wmf file used a few exploits, I anaylzed in depth :)
<z00m> there is one with .jpg file that u just need to browse the dir and it auto runs the overflow, because of the way windows previews pic files
<Ash-Fox> This wasn't even thumbnail view
<z00m> i think linux was also vuln to this but not sure if it was exploitable
<Ash-Fox> Windows was just retrieving the actual resolution of the picture, and poof...
<Ash-Fox> Wine had the same WMF exploit.
<z00m> yeah, it can be fixed
<z00m> wintendo released a patch for it
<Ash-Fox> Mozilla had a exploit from old netscape code todo with JPEGs, luckilly KDE's JPEG code wasn't based on that.
* z00m loves exploits.
* z00m think its great making computers do things they didn't intend to do
<z00m> gatekeeper: so you know C & c++ then
<acojlo> why does kontact complain about 'could not connect to localhost' after installing GuardDog?
<MilhousePunkRock> re abattoir
<gatekeeper> z00m: yep :-)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :), try to reply to your first message, but you had left...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: works? :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, I had to reconfigure X
<MilhousePunkRock> Of course not, abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: :'(
<z00m> gatekeeper: im in the process of learning how to break C & C++ programs
<z00m> learning how they break makes you know the ways to stop anyone from breaking them
<Joe3> hiya people, I installed kubuntu but coz im using an old monitor (I broke my lcd) I use an 800x600 resolution but certain apps like Control Centre continue off the screen how do I force it so I can see the whole box rather than partial, for instance I cant see the ok buttons and stuff
<gatekeeper> z00m: I have users that are past masters at that :-)
<z00m> gatekeeper: i think its really interesting to learn
<timi> ubuntu just click on the intsall button
<Joe3> Anyone know how to fix?
* Ash-Fox enables the hide button in the tasks panel for those issues on 800x600 res
<Ash-Fox> Just enables a arrow on the side, that I click to hide the taskbar.
<Joe3> how'd ya get the arrow there :P?
<gatekeeper> Joe3: this what you are after? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lens> There is a way to make it when you type sudo, it lasts longer... does anyone know how to do that?
<timi> yesterday installed bittorent, but i couldnt find it anywhere after i installed it, same thing with qtorrent, why is this
* gatekeeper says brb
<z00m> lens: sudo -i
<lens> z00m, thanks!
<z00m> lens: np
<timi> z00m you know where to find a program after you download it
<Pupeno> timi: why don't just use ktorrent ?
<Ash-Fox> lens, yes.
<timi> yeah im using it know
<timi> but i would still like to know where programs i download go to
<z00m> timi: on ktorrent ?
<timi> no
<timi> like on adept
<Pupeno> timi: they go to /usr/bin/ most of the time.
<z00m> oh
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<z00m> timi do you want to get rid of them ?
<z00m> clean up or are you trying to run something
<timi> no i did using uninstall in adept
<ironfroggy> do i need the hiberanate package in order to use my laptops hibernation features?
<timi> but when i had them installed i could find them anywhere
<arso> hello old friends
<z00m> timi: i noticed that sometime you program lists does not update unless you right click and select edit
<z00m> then save
<z00m> then they show up
<timi> hrrm ok
<z00m> just try that
<timi> another question zoom
<ironfroggy> i can go into suspend-to-disc from the battery monitor, but i tried installing that hibernate package and the command tells me i dont have kernel support for hibernation, which i find odd because ive already been using hibernation.
<timi> installed a non adept program called kbootsplash
<Ash-Fox> timi, what have you done!? You'll kill us all!
<timi> how do i uninstall it, because its not in add/remove or in adept of course
* timi confused
<Ash-Fox> timi, did you compile it?
<timi> yes
<dr_willis> ya should read the docs taht came with the program.. it depends on how ya installed it.
<Ash-Fox> timi, okay, goto the compilation directory and type 'make uninstall'
<z00m> timi: like this sudo apt-get remove <name of package>
<timi> ok
<z00m> was it a .deb ?
<Ash-Fox> z00m, he just said he didn't install it as a package
<z00m> ah right sorry
<timi> yeah i compiled it zOOm
<Ash-Fox> timi, goto the compilation directory and type 'make uninstall' or 'sudo make uninstall' if it needs privillages.
<MilhousePunkRock> ironfroggy: Did you look at suspend2? http://suspend2.net
<timi> yeah someone told me that yesterday
<timi> but i dont know how i find the compilation directory of something
<Ash-Fox> The place where you compiled it
<timi> i searched ktorrent and i find usr/bin/doc/ and usr/bin/ap
<ironfroggy> MilhousePunkRock: yes. thats what i found the hibernate command from and installed the package for.
<timi> i thought i just compiled it on the desktop
<ironfroggy> but im not seeing what its for, if i can already hibernate.
<MilhousePunkRock> Package? It's a kernel patch
<timi> i just downloaded  the tarball to th deskotp extracted it to the desktop then i went into konsole clickity click click...kbootsplash
<ironfroggy> isnt hibernation included in the kubuntu kernels by default?
<timi> then i deleted all the crap on the desktop
<Pupeno_> ouch, I was disconnected.
<MilhousePunkRock> Not suspend2, ironfroggy
<Pupeno_> timi: are you interested in what I was saying about running programs you installed with adept ?
<Ash-Fox> timi, well, you will need to extract it somewhere, set it up like before, and then do a uninstall using the method I said.
<timi> ok
<ironfroggy> MilhousePunkRock: whats the difference between suspend2 and the facilities already present to hibernate/sleep my laptop?
<timi> so if you extract something and then you delete the files the program still works
<timi> but you cant get rid ot it
<MilhousePunkRock> IDK, ironfroggy... I only got it since it wasn't working here... Didn't make a difference though, still isn't working
<timi> Pupeno I understand adept
<Pupeno_> ok.
<MilhousePunkRock> ThinkPad users here?
<lens> Ash-Fox, z00m, sudo -i is a good command, but I was thinking of a text file you modify that changes how long you stay sudo when you put in the pass, instead of the default 5 minutes or whatever.
<Sarnuial> i want a thinkpad but i dont have one so no
<Sarnuial> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> If I tell you that I am trying to get sleep working for days and days, do you still want one, Sarnuial?
<dek_aik> ironfroggy, MilhousePunkRock, i got the hibernate works after chose acpi instead suspend2 in /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf
<Sarnuial> no...
<Sarnuial> whats the problem?
<MilhousePunkRock> Since the TP is a little old already, it's got a weird video chip, which freezes X when you resume...
<lens> oh I just happened to find it... sorry about that... it's very useful <a href="http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183418">here's the link to reset sudo time settings</a href>
<MilhousePunkRock> dek_aik: By now I am convinced that my problem is related to the video chip, so I don't think that will make a difference... It didn't work before I got suspend2 and it's still the same now
<timi> hey but a firefox icon in my panel, when i click it it opens of two firefox, one opens and the other is just an icon in the toolbar that seems to show its pertuallly loading but there is not screen
<bipolar> If anyone is trying to get Kaffeine to play videos properly when using XGL, I found that setting xine to use OpenGL output seems to clear it up.
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: That's the loading feedback
<timi> yeah but tthe page loads in a second
<timi> and there is another thing below it saysin that firefox is loading
<timi> i notice that the icons on them are differfent to. one is the world the one that doesnt load has the firefox icon
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock, maybe..mine is a NEC with savage IX/MX display..have you tried tweaking the /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> SAVAGE IX????????? That's exactly my chip!
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock, well..it works here
<MilhousePunkRock> Can you post your hibernate.conf, sleep.conf, common.conf and what not to some pastebin?
<MilhousePunkRock> Or mail them to me, dek_aik? milhousepunkrock@googlemail.com
<timi> hey can anyone explain why linux all of sudden started do this
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock, sorry..never use the bin...i email you
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice...
<timi> it opens two firefox, but you cant see on of them, and the one that doesnt eve load has the correct icon from my icon set for firefox, and the other oen is the world
<timi> it didnt do this yesterday
<MilhousePunkRock> Wait, I have a Savage IX/C
<MilhousePunkRock> timi: I told you, that's the loading feedback... Doesn't it go away after a while?
<Ignite_> timi, can you take a screenshot and upload it to imageshack.us please? if your in KDE you can just press the "Print Screen" key :)
<acojlo> why i have error: could not connect to localhost?
<timi> where is the print screen key
<Ignite_> timi, most probably to the right of the backspace key
<Ignite_> timi, above the arrow keys
<dr_willis> its the key lavbled print screen. :)
<timi> laptop
<timi> is ther a commad i cold do
<dr_willis> then i guess ya look closely and learn how ya Fkeys work.
<dr_willis> or the 2nd fnction keys.
<timi> err i c it
<Ignite_> timi, K menu -> graphics -> ksnapshot
<timi> ok i goit
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know how long it's gonna take until we get the 2.6.17 kernel?
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, probably the next release
<MilhousePunkRock> Ignite_: Next release as in next year?
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, there is a release every six months
<cotroler> do i need to install a firewall / antivirus in kubuntu or is it safe enough?????
<MilhousePunkRock> That's still 4 month of waiting, since Dapper came in June...
<Ignite_> cotroler, safe enough, if your paranoid though you can install a firewall
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, i wouldn't worry, there are security patches applied so you shouldn't need to worry about that :)
<cotroler> Ignite_: tnx lol (cause in windows without firewall / antivirus you wont manage)
<Ignite_> timi, imageshack.us lets you upload the screenshot free of charge
<Ignite_> cotroler, yeah but we all know how much of a peice of crap windows is ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> In my special case I have to worry about exactly that, Ignite_! "With kernel 2.6.17.1 savagefb works fine after resuming from suspend or hibernate."
<timi> ok
<timi> im doing that now
<Ignite_> timi, ok :)
<cotroler> Ignite_: tnx :) windows is shit :|
<[GuS] > cotroler, i has 10 workstations in my small company and without virus/firewall.. just a firewall in my server bcause i offer some services that i need open some ports
<[GuS] > in my opinion... is not necesary antivirus..
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock, sent...
<timi> hey i saved them to my desktop but they dont show up
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, ah i see, you can compile your own kernel as long as you know your hardware, there are a load of guides that will help you :)
<timi> unless i open the home folder then go to desktop
<cotroler> tnx ppl, this confirms how linux is secure!!!!!!!
<Ignite_> timi, what do you mean?
<[GuS] > it is cotroler ! ;)
* MilhousePunkRock was close to compiling a Kernel yesterday already... Luckily I found a precompiled one... Didn't help though
<MilhousePunkRock> thx dek_aik... What driver are you using? just the plain savage?
<[GuS] > is not so hard MilhousePunkRock, like Ignite_  says, you need to know your hardware very well
<timi> <a href="http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ys4.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/8479/snapshot1ys4.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock, yes from the official repo..
<timi> i guess my desktop is frozen....
* Ignite_ looks at image
<MilhousePunkRock> [GuS] : Is that well enough? http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T23 If I compile stuff in it, say, the madwifi drivers, is that faster than running it as a module?
<bkudria> how do i specify a custom paramater in the kubuntu dapper livecd?  how do i get to the boot prompt?
<[GuS] > let me check that link..
<dr_willis> bkudria,  hit 'e' to edit the grub entrys i think.. or if ya can enter the name to boot.. add them to the end.
<Ignite_> timi, i'm not sure i understand your problem, do you mean you have 2 firefox icons, one that works and one that doesn't?
<timi> you see the one with the sand timer by it
<[GuS] > pretty good info... but you need more technical one MilhousePunkRock, of example you must collect more info... by typing lspci you have more.. and so on..
<Ignite_> timi, yeah
<timi> it opens at the same time the highlight one opens
<bkudria> dr_willis: no, on both counts.  i'm booting from a livecd, not grub...and typing does nothing
<[GuS] > indeed that info is good
<timi> like every time i do my short cut key for mozilla or cllck on the link or anything
<timi> that one never loads it just sits  there for like 20seconds saysing its loading
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock, i also managed to get the DRI works...but still somtimes it freezes X especially playing high FPS games like briquolo..but chromium works very well
<cotroler> timi: you got a nice font in that screenshot
<timi> thanks
<dr_willis> the live cd - is using grub i think.  ive done it on other live cd's not sure about the ubuntu one. :()   the wiki/forums i imagine have examples/details.
<cotroler> np
<bkudria> i guess i'll look
<[GuS] > yeah... chromium is better today
<Ignite_> timi, i think i know what it is, you see, when you start a program in KDE, it adds an item to the panel saying its loading, thing is, sometimes they don't go as soon as the program has loaded and just time out eventually, i'm not sure what causes it, i think it may be a bug
<timi> ok
<timi>  i just notcied that the buggy one had the logo of firefox
<dek_aik> GuS: do you also have a savage card?
<timi> as you cansee all the firefoxes that are open have a world logo and the in m bar the logo is a whitefirefox
<timi> so i was thinking maybe it was the icons or something, this hsas never happened until today
<[GuS] > dek_aik, in a mother board, onboard card, yes... in another computer
<cotroler> it there any way to make konversation /msg nickserv idenfity [pass]  do this automatically????
<_Annibal_> jeje, alguin de espaa?
<[GuS] > Kubuntu load the DRI very well
<[GuS] > or better say, Xorg.
<Ignite_> timi, i'm sure you can turn off the "loading" item in the panel, i'm not sure how though, i will look into it if its a bother? :)
* MilhousePunkRock is trying to tell timi for the third time now that this is the loading feedback
<cotroler> it there any way to make konversation /msg nickserv idenfity [pass]  do this automatically????
<MilhousePunkRock> cotroler: In the identity settings
<timi> ok thanks
<timi> welll i never got any *loading feedback before so its a bother.
<Ignite_> ah, timi if you press alt+f2 then type "kcontrol" and hit enter, you will get the KDE control center, expand the "Apperance & Themes" option, then click "Launch Feedback", there you can control what kind of things you see when a program is loading :D
<dek_aik> GuS: sometimes it freezes X (especially in briquolo case), and it have a drop shadow on the mouse when playing mahjong3d..do you experience that too?
<timi> alright
<MilhousePunkRock> Ignite_: So we only get the minor kernel updates within one release?
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, i think so
<Ignite_> but we do get updates and patches, fixing bugs and the like
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not sure if compiling my own kernel in the 4th week on Linux might be too much of a project for me...
<Ignite_> hrm
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: debian moves to 2.6.17 in desember so  i think ubuntu will follow after that
<MilhousePunkRock> I can't wait that long...
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, what is the output of "uname -r" in konsole?
<abattoir> dek_aik: isnt ubuntu already w/ 2.6.17(w/ edgy, that is)
<MilhousePunkRock> 2.6.15.26-686
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 732 MHz (1467 bogomips), , RAM: 245/248MB, 77 proc's, 1.10h up
<Ignite_> ah
<Ignite_> hrm
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: If you look here http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T23 and click on the video chip, I guess that
<MilhousePunkRock> 's the root of all evil here...
<dek_aik> abattoir: i dont know..i still havent tried edgy...well edgy will come out officially in desember right?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: 'S3 SuperSavage IX/C with 16 MB' ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes...
<abattoir> dek_aik: in october, 6.10
<abattoir> Sysinfo for 'abattoir': Linux 2.6.17-5-amd64-k8 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMDTurion64MobileTechnologyML-30 at 800 MHz (1600 bogomips), , RAM: 302/307MB, 102 proc's, 1.19h up
<MilhousePunkRock> Scroll all the way down on the page for the savage
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, what is the bug exactly?
<Joe3> grr stupid outage
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: So you got the .17 kernel already...
<Joe3> Anyone got an idea on how to fix my resolution problem?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yup :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Ignite_: Freezing X on resume from suspend
<dek_aik> abattoir: oh ok..less than 6 months then from dapper
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, ok, having a look around now
<MilhousePunkRock> Got it seperately or are you running edgy?
<NoIPMixAM> 2.6.15-23-386
<abattoir> dek_aik: dapper should have been 6.04, but was delayed a couple of months, so that it could become 'LTS'
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: edgy
<timi> thanks Ignite
<MilhousePunkRock> Does it come with suspend2 already?
<timi> i guess my desktop was frozen
<timi> thats wy i couldnt find the .png 's
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: sorry, havent tried it
<dek_aik> abattoir: now i understand..
<Ignite_> timi, ah
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, if suspending worked with the edgy kernel, I wouldn't need suspend 2...
<MilhousePunkRock> Is edgy public or do you have to bribe the devs to get it?
<cotroler> Does kubuntu have a build in mp3 player? if no is there a good one?
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: debian moves to 2.6.17 in des
<MilhousePunkRock> Sorry for the repeat that's coming, but abattoir wasn't there to read it...
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, if suspending worked with the edgy kernel, I wouldn't need suspend 2...
<MilhousePunkRock> Is edgy public or do you have to bribe the devs to get it?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: its public :)
<dek_aik> cotroler: amarok..i rocks
<MilhousePunkRock> !mp3 < cotroler
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3 < cotroler - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: but 'officially' it is unstable
<NoIPMixAM> edgy stand for ?
<MilhousePunkRock> !mp3 > cotroler
<cotroler> tnx!
<abattoir> cotroler: i second dek_aik.. you just have to enable mp3 support though :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, after all what I've done, my system is too...
<Ignite_> cotroler, amarok is the best there is in my opinion, you will need to install the libxine-extracodecs for MP3 support though, although its probably in that info you've just been given
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: your system is too... ?
<MilhousePunkRock> How would I upgrade to edgy?
<dek_aik> cotroler, abattoir: and the libtunepim also have to be manually compiled for the musicbrainz tagger to works
<abattoir> dek_aik: iirc, it works for ogg,wav, but not for mp3, that too, if you download 1.4.1, that shouldnt be necessary
<draik> anyone here have Kubuntu 6.06 with an unmodified /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: tbh, it at times *might* be unstable, so i'd suggest keeping it as a secondary system
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, you _could_, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change all dapper to edgy, then do an "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade", that should do it, but i wouldn't expect it to be perfect just yet
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ^^^^ that's the way, but expect to run into some errors while upgrading
<ubuntu__> say ....is it possible to get the adept repositorys as dvds?
<abattoir> eg. for me X and decided to play foul... :P
<dek_aik> abattoir: i still use the 1.3.x and everytime it updates to x+1 i have to compile the libtunepimp..:(
<Ignite_> ubuntu__, i think you can buy DVDs on amazon, not sure if you can download them though
<abattoir> dek_aik: try 1.4.1, i'm pretty sure i read in an amarok wiki that libtunepimp supports mp3s out of the box...
<abattoir> ubuntu__: yes, you can download an Installation DVD
<elias_> Is NvAGP faster than agpgart/intel_agp?
<draik> Or is there a way of getting those 2 files unmodified elsewhere?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Are you there tomorrow to guide me to edgy?
<Ignite_> dek_aik, if you want the latest amarok release in kubuntu (like i do ^_^) then use this guide, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
* MilhousePunkRock is taking all resorts he has to get this $%$%=(3@'*##+ suspend to work
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: are you going to install it over your current system? or install a secondary one and upgrade that?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'd suggest the second, but its your call :)
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: If you need guiding to run edgy then you shouldn't use it
<Ignite_> h3sp4wn, there is a bug with his video card that isn't fixed in the dapper kernel
<MilhousePunkRock> Well... I was thinking about moving /home to a seperate partition anyway... I could use that for both then, right?
<GIGANTOR> abattoir- do you have any pull in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<GIGANTOR> i need to get unbanned =S
<GIGANTOR> i didn't even do anything bad
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: unfortunately no :(
<GIGANTOR> rat bastards man..
<MilhousePunkRock> I'd prefer to only get the kernel, if it was possible, which I doubt...
<abattoir> GIGANTOR: maybe this is what got you banned...
<GIGANTOR> lol
<Ignite_> GIGANTOR, why did you get banned? i'm sure there is someone you can report abuse to
<MilhousePunkRock> x2 abattoir
<GIGANTOR> DBO banned me, and i've messaged him
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, you probably can just install the kernel
<GIGANTOR> ok, so i said "f**k" with only one asterisk instead of the two you see there
<GIGANTOR> and insta-ban...
<dek_aik> abattoir: is there a native gfxboot-grub in edgy?
<MilhousePunkRock> That would be awesome, Ignite_
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, one sec i will look into it
<GIGANTOR> i've learnt my lesson  ;(
<abattoir> !info gfxboot-grub edgy
<ubotu> Package gfxboot-grub does not exist in edgy
<abattoir> dek_aik: have a specific package name?
<swhalen> Im having issues setting a static ip for my lan...ettth0 ddoes nnot keep my settings!
<abattoir> dek_aik: or packages.ubuntu.com's edgy section might help :)
<h3sp4wn> Ignite_: You cannot install just the kernel without updating udev (maybe libc)
<MukiEX> Is there a compiz/Kubuntu specific channel?
<abattoir> MukiEX: maybe #ubuntu-xgl ?
<GIGANTOR> no, but #xgl helped me quite a bit
<Ignite_> h3sp4wn, i've never had problems before
<dek_aik> abattoir: its a grub that support "gfxboot" like that in suse..
<Ignite_> MilhousePunkRock, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/linux-686
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Is it fixed in 2.6.16 (that can be installed pretty easily on dapper)
<abattoir> dek_aik: like anililo ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 732 MHz (1467 bogomips), , RAM: 244/248MB, 77 proc's, 1.30h up
<h3sp4wn> Ignite_: So you are running the binary edgy kernel on dapper ?
<Ignite_> no
<MilhousePunkRock> Indeed, I am still on the .15
<dek_aik> abattoir: kind of..
<MukiEX> Thanks, abattoir
<abattoir> dek_aik: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 ?
<abattoir> MukiEX: np :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Where I finally found what the problem is, h3sp4wn, it says it's fixed in .17, so I guess .16 won't help much
<timi> anyone know where to go to change the speaker set from 2.0 to 5.1 etc
<timi> i saw it once before but i  cant find it anymore, you'd figure it be under sound and multimedia. but i dont see
<OOD> timi: what sound card do you have?
<Ignite_> timi, try K menu -> Multimedia -> Kmix
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: You can run 2.6.17 but you need to update udev or it won't boot (or would not for me) - you have to build it with the version of gcc on dapper as well
<GIGANTOR> timi-  i think you saw that in amarok
<Ignite_> timi, then click the icon near the clock then click "mixer"
<arso> guys
* MilhousePunkRock is leaving now... Thx for the help abattoir, dek_aik, Ignite_, h3sp4wn
<Ignite_> bye MilhousePunkRock
<arso> how the hell do i fastforward or goto    in mplayer?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: see you tomorrow :P
<Ignite_> arso, shift + .
<arso> i see, thnx a bunch
<Ignite_> arso, unless your using the GUI then just use the mouse
<Ignite_> :)
<arso> hhehe no gui
<arso> which is the best gui
<arso> kmplayer or gmplayer
<dek_aik> abattoir: thanks..
<timi> i have alsa
<abattoir> dek_aik: no problem :)
<Ignite_> i personally prefer xine + kaffeine, but if your using mplayer then i would say kmplayer
<swhalen> whats the command to run to set up IP manualy?/
<timi> hrm k mixer just shows you volume for the system and microophone ill try amarok
* Ignite_ wonders if K3B can rip DVDs to ogg theora
* Ignite_ checks
<abattoir> Ignite_: not sure, search for theoggen though
<abattoir> Ignite_: wait, i'll give you the right name
<arso> Ignite_:  i want to go to like 30 mins in to the video
<arso> Ignite_:  how do i do that
<arso> Ignite_:  is ther a go to? where y type the time u want
<Ignite_> arso, i'm not sure, i don't use it much
<swhalen> whats the command to run to set up IP manualy?
<trappist> arso: pagedown 3 times
<arso> thnx
<Ignite_> abattoir, yeah, i liked that, used it a while ago, there were problems though, when i ripped some DVDs it would freeze half way through and rip the same frame over and over
<arso> each pagedown is 10mins?
<trappist> arso: yes, per the man page
<arso> oh nice
<timi> when  i put on my headphones i get good bass, so maybe it just the computer speaker
<abattoir> Ignite_: tried k9copy, dvd::rip etc. ?
<trappist> arso: `man mplayer` for more goodness
<Ignite_> dvd::rip wasn't for me, (the gui was ugly as hell) i haven't tried k9copy though
<abattoir> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Ignite_> thanks :D
<abattoir> Ignite_: it's in the repos, so you could apt-get it :)
<dek_aik> swhalen: try the "sudo ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
* Ignite_ goes in search of screenshots
<arso> one last thing please trappist , mplayer automatically stretches the movie full screen messing it up, how cani make it keep the original aspect ratio?
<abattoir> Ignite_: i remember seeing a lot of apps at kde-apps.org's video section too, if you dont like k9copy, you could probably check those out
<MukiEX> What program allows KDE shortcuts to work. That is, what lets me press Alt+F2 and get the run dialog? I installed compiz and it seems to be disabled.
<trappist> arso: I say zoom=yes and monitoraspect=4:3 in my ~/.mplayer/config
<swhalen> SIOCSIFADDR: File exists
<Ignite_> abattoir, ok great, i used to use ubuntu and acidrip, now i'm in kubuntu i wanted something more KDE'y :)
<abattoir> MukiEX: Kcontrol->Regional ....->Keyboard Shortcuts
<arso> trappist:  but i want it to keep the movies aspect, some movies have 4:3 some have different
<Hikaru79> The URL for w32codecs.deb listed on the Ubuntu Wiki is no longer up. Does anybody have a current link?
<abattoir> Ignite_: heh, if you are new to kde, then kde-look.org and kde-apps.org have 'gems' waiting to be found :P
<Ignite_> MukiEX, i think thats handled by kwin, if it is then you won't really be able to run it alongside compiz because they are both window managers :x
<MukiEX> Aww junk, kwin? ^_^
<dek_aik> swhalen: try to put the eth down first (sudo ifconfig eth0 down)..then type that command again
<trappist> arso: does it automatically go fullscreen or are you pushing 'f'
<Ignite_> abattoir, not really, i've used KDE for a few years, just always forget about kde-apps and the like, i tend to change between desktop environments like the wind :P
<arso> umm its ok i fixed it trappist thanks anyway
<abattoir> Ignite_: oh, ok :)
<trappist> arso: also say vm=no in ~/.mplayer/config
<trappist> oh ok
<arso> wat does taht do?
<arso> auto ful lscreen?
<trappist> prevents it from going to a different video mode when you go fullscreen
<trappist> check the comments in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<cotroler> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pe345mo> dora14dp
<dcp> exit
<timi> so flash player just pick and choose when sound is going to wrk
<timi> because the last to days it might work then just stop, ill reboot it will work
<timi> or it wont work. i dunno anybody else had this problem
<arso> umm guys
<arso> amarok aint playing stuff
<arso> do i just get extracodecs
<arso> or is ther eanything else i need
<trappist> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> arso:  you have libxine-extracodecs?
<arso> abattoir:  i just installed them
<arso> is there anythign else i need
<arso> coz its still not playing
<abattoir> arso: libmad0 or something was installed too?
<trappist> arso: check the RestrictedFormats wiki page ubotu just posted
<Hikaru79> arso, extracodecs is enough for 99% of common usage, except for wmv and rm.
<Ignite_> timi, i've had that problem, i have no idea what causes it, but a work around i have found is, if you have firefox open whilst listening to audio in one program, firefox doesn't play _any_ audio it seems, making sure no audio is playing and restarting firefox seems to solve the problem temporarily
<arso> donno
<acojlo> listen, why does kontact complain about could not connect to localhost?
<GIGANTOR> timi-  download wine, install the windows version of firefox AND flash under Wine, then run firefox
<abattoir> info libmad0
<GIGANTOR> timi- your audio will sync up fine
<lens> what is the point in using Kontact and Korganizer if Kontact has a calender and a contact section?
<arso> ya its installed
<arso> i checked
<abattoir> info libmad0
<dek_aik> arso: install also libakode2-mpeg
<abattoir> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: MPEG audio decoder library. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-2.1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 160 kB
<trappist> acojlo: is your loopback device up?
<abattoir> arso: ^^^^ see if that is installed
<acojlo> trappist, how can i find it?
<arso> btw its an mp3 i want
<GIGANTOR> ignite- i've heard of starting firefox with the command AOSS firefox will help it somehow
<GIGANTOR> any thoughts on that one?
<lens> are there advantages to using KOrganizer AND Kontact?
<GIGANTOR> seems like it forces ALSA
<abattoir> arso:  if that *is* installed, then check if xine engine is selected as the engine...
<timi> it says xineis availabel but refred to by anothe package
<Ignite_> arso, to play MP3 in amarok, just open up a konsole window and run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<arso> i already have extracodecs ignite
<trappist> acojlo: run ifconfig and see if there's a device called 'lo' with an ip address of 127.0.0.1
<arso> and the engine is xine
<Ignite_> GIGANTOR, i'm not sure, never heard of that, infact it didn't really bother me all that much, i will look into it though :)
<acojlo> yes, it's up
<abattoir> arso:  libmad0 ?
<dek_aik> arso: try to look the explanation on mp3 here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ..and why you need libakode2-mpeg
<arso> installed
<timi> GIGANTOR it says xine is not available but reffered to by another package
<Ignite_> arso, if amarok was open when you installed them, try restarting it
<GIGANTOR> timi-  when is it saying that?
<timi> when do sudo apt-get install xine
<arso> ok
<abattoir> arso:  ok, close amarok, then delete ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/xine-config ... note you'll lose your settings, so back it up if you want to
<GIGANTOR> timi-  i said Wine
<Hikaru79> The URL for w32codecs.deb listed on the Ubuntu Wiki is no longer up. Does anybody have a current link?
<Ignite_> i wouldn't advise using wine
<GIGANTOR> ignite-  ;P
<timi> ok
<Ignite_> using wine _could_ expose you to some windows vulns
<timi> ok
<GIGANTOR> works perfectly for me...   that was the only thing pizzing me off about linux
<timi> GIGANTOR was that commad thing yousaid todo
<dek_aik> Hikaru79: there a link of repo in source-o-matic for that
<timi> like start firefox with a command
<Ignite_> i can only remember having that firefox issue in ubuntu, maybe it will be fixed in edgy
<Ignite_> :)
<GIGANTOR> timi-  go to adept and search for Wine
<GIGANTOR> it's much easier to install that way
<arso> ok it worked
<GIGANTOR> adept is your friend  ;)
<timi> ok but that wont mess up my computer right
<GIGANTOR> no sir
<arso> i am a noob i didnt restart amarok
<arso> lol
<arso> and it even played my favorite song
<Ignite_> timi, in my opinion installing windows software with wine is a silly thing to do
<Ignite_> lol arso
<timi> it would be sweet it linux just worked ya know
<arso> hehe
<GIGANTOR> timi-  listen to ignite though, he knows more than me. I was just frustrated and wanted Flash to work properly
<GIGANTOR> timi-  which it won't consistently any other way
<Hikaru79> dek_aik: source-o-matic?
<dek_aik> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
* timi guesses he'll just have to restart firefox and stopp all aduio when he wants to listen to flash
<Ignite_> timi, i will have a look around and try to find a fix, i never looked into it before so maybe i will find something :)
<timi> aha thanks
<dek_aik> hey anyone please call obutu for source-o-matic?
<Ignite_> dek_aik, http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<acojlo> trappist: lo is up
<dek_aik> Hikaru79: there you go..thank Ignite
<lens> is it ok to use easy-ubuntu with kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Hikaru79: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Hikaru79> Thank you to everyone :) Ignite_, dek_aik and h3sp4wn!
<Ignite_> timi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75237 <-= i haven't tried that so i don't know if your likely to have any success but its worth a try :)
<Ignite_> :)
<Hikaru79> (Although h3sp4wn, that link is *still* down. It's the same one on the wiki)
<dek_aik> Hikaru79: np:)
<h3sp4wn> Hikaru79: Definately up for me
<Ignite_> timi, i am going to give it a try now, will let you know of any success
<h3sp4wn> Hikaru79: maybe you can't get it directly http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/ (then browse for it) probably deliberately done to stop ubuntu using all there bandwidth
<Hikaru79> Hm. Thanks h3s :)
<draik> I installed k9copy (was looking for DVDshrink replacement) but its trying to access /dev/hdc. When I go there, it's just an icon of 3 blocks and asking me 'Open with...'. What do I do?
<dr_willis> 'go there' ?
<dr_willis> ya may want to tell it to use /dev/dvd
<trappist> draik: /dev/hdc is a device, not a regular file.  it assumes it's your dvd drive.
<timi> photos-007.facebook.com/ip007/v21/237/39/220924/a220924_30582007_2810.jpgok igite
<draik> trappist, oh, I see. I have a secondary HDD that has various DVDs from DVDShrink. Is there a way of k9copy reading them?
<draik> I click open and it only chooses hdc
<dr_willis> never used dvdshrink. no idea there.
<dr_willis> if they are standard iso image files - it should be able readable/mountable
<timi> how do ibecoem a registered user
<aliasfred> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<aliasfred> timi: this is for you
<draik> dr_willis, the files are VOB
<obf213> k
<obf213> aliasfred
<obf213> im going to send you a message to see if it worked
<aliasfred> ok
<Ashex> I had to remove the drive I had grub installed to (cd/hdd conflicting)
<Ashex> how would i get my kubuntu install to boot if grub isn't installed to it?
<dr_willis> draik,  thiose are normal dvd video files then. unless they did somehting special to them
<dr_willis> draik,  see if vlc can play them
<draik> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<draik> I have Xine and Kaffeine
<Ashex> any ideas?
<dek_aik> Ashex: have you tried to install grub to the hd that is left?
<Ashex> not yet....
<Ashex> actually, i should probably try that
<dek_aik> Ashex: or you could also boot with live-cd then chroot to kubuntu
<Ashex> true, i'll give it a shot
<Ashex> i'm curious as to what will happen to the windows boot though
<Ignite_> obf213, that firefox audio fix isn't much good, flash just freezes now, i'm going to undo all the changes now >_>
<forsai> wuenas..
<obf213> ok
<dek_aik> Ashex: i think windows will takes over and boots
<Ashex> eh? what do you mean?
<Ashex> I have windows installed to the same drive
<dek_aik> Ashex: assuming that you "pulled out" grub, windows will boot first
<cotroler> seeing grub how to i modify GRUB pls?
<Ashex> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cotroler> tnx Ashex
<Ashex> no problem
<Ashex> Ah
<Ashex> i checked menu.lst and windows is in there already
<Ashex> now to just boot off my trusty grub disc
<Ashex> and away i go!
<ken_fallon> evening
<juan> hi buddy!
<juan> maybe you can help me...
<ken_fallon> Fire ahead
<juan> OK, im newbie so be excuse me... :)
<juan> i have problems with the mp3s in amarok
<ken_fallon> OK they don't play I'm guessing
<juan> correct
<juan> i have 1.3, im now im updating to 1.4
<juan> but i dont know if it will work..
<ken_fallon> OK what the issue probably is - is that distros don't come with MP3 support as there are patents relating to mp3 and they don't want to be sued
<juan> right
<ken_fallon> All Is not lost however :)
<juan> :)
<ken_fallon> I'm assuming that you have a new install of dapper - Correct ?
<acojlo> do we have suspend2 enabled by default?
<juan> yes I had install kububuntu 6.06
<juan> kubuntu :)
<ken_fallon> OK Would you like the easy way or the hard way ?
<juan> the easy PLEASE!!
<juan> jajaja
<ken_fallon> Excellent - One sec - googleing
<juan> oks!
<raytray25> Wouldn't that be in the wiki?
<dek_aik> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juan> ok, i'll read some :P
<ken_fallon> You're looking for  Automatix for Dapper  which will install multimedia and other stuff
<Ace2006> Does anyone know a font preview app, choosing fonts in inkscape is driving me mad!
<juan> thank you man!
<juan> Ill see..
<ken_fallon> See here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<juan> OK
<brandon_> is kopete .12 available for dapper or is it only available in edgy?
<ken_fallon> You'll need to do come command line stuff to get it going but then it will pop up a script
<emonkey-p> brandon_, http://archive.kubuntu.de/ubuntu/pool/dapper/preview/i386/
<emonkey-p> but it's not official
<brandon_> is it going to be at some point?
<brandon_> i'd rather not go too far off the reservation
<acojlo> kontact: could not connect to localhost
<draik> dr_willis, The video plays in VLC
<draik> now what?
<Ace2006> Hi does anyone else have a problem with killall? i typed "killall artsd" and nothing got killed, i was watching in the task manager, but task manager can kill them
<wckdkl0wn> would anyone know why it is my system locks up when a screen saver comes on.. its not right away it takes about 15 mins after it kicks on
<draik> Anyone here know how to get k9copy to read from a file, rather than a disc?
<Hawkwind> draik: AFAIK you can't
<Hawkwind> Ace2006: Then 'arts' is NOT the name of a running process.  Or not the full name
<Hawkwind> Ace2006: ps aux | grep arts   then look at the full name on the right of that display
<draik> Hawkwind, would you know of another app or method for burning what I already have captured?
<Hawkwind> draik: What do you have captured that you are wanting to burn ?
<Ace2006> Hawkwind: mounting the file which i'm guessing is an iso might work
<draik> VOB files from DVDShrink on my secondary HDD
<dek_aik> Ace2006: it works here
<e-Hernick> Hey... I've got Kubuntu 6.06 installed on my Lenovo N100 laptop, with a 1680x1050 i810 display, and I'm using 915resolution so I can set it at 1680x1050. I've got a display corruption issue.. there is one horizontal line on my display that seems to repeat itself at another location on the display, and it's a software issue (it works in Windows)
<e-Hernick> I was thinking I'd try Xorg 7.1 to see if the problem is fixed... How can I install Xorg 7.1 on kubuntu 6.06?
<Hawkwind> draik: Can't you burn them with k3b ?
<draik> haven't tried. I will do that now
<Hawkwind> draik: I burn vob files that are in the video/audio directories all the time without problem
<draik> what option do I select for burning them?
<Hawkwind> draik: data cd
<Hawkwind> Or data dvd depending on the size
<draik> ok
<draik> data dvd it is
<draik> these are DVDs
<dek_aik> wckdkl0wn: sometimes it happens when you driver doesnot support opengl natively and you screensaver is a opengl one
<draik> Hawkwind, one issue I've had before is that what I burn won't play in windows. Is there a way around that?
<wckdkl0wn> dek_aik: yea it was an opengl one
<Hawkwind> draik: No idea.  I don't use/touch Windows at all.  Haven't in over 4+ years
<coachJ> i just realized that the floppy drive is being shown is this normal?
<draik> I recently had to burn some files from my 2nd partition (dual booting with winxp) and it wouldn't read in winxp
<Leeiv> hi. i installed gnome in kubuntu. how do i switch to it? coz im running kde.
<dek_aik> wckdkl0wn: well it happens..:)..choose another screen saver, non opengl
<wckdkl0wn> dek_aik: can i just update my driver?
<Leeiv> help plz
<draik> Hawkwind, would you know if there is a way of freeing up RAM?
<Hawkwind> Leeiv: Go back to your GUI login, and select it from the menus
<draik> I'm running almost all 3GB of my 3GB RAM
<Hawkwind> draik: That's good.  In Linux it's different from Windows.  The more you're using or have cached, the quicker things load
<dek_aik> wckdkl0wn: well i am not sure..it depends on your card really..i had similar problem before dapper LTS with my savage but i never tested with dapper LTS
<wilfredH> hawkwind: correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it aims to use exactly the amount of ram available
<Hawkwind> draik: In Windows it's totally opposite.  Meaning if you're using all your RAM then things won't run as well
<draik> Hawkwind, so I shouldn't worry about it using all my RAM
<Hawkwind> draik: No
<trappist> I ran across a script to show the amount of ram actually available.  wish I could remember where.
<draik> Hawkwind, Ok. Thank you.
<Hawkwind> draik: If you're using a lot it means you are doing quite a few things, and it's caching stuff to make it run faster over time.  Definitely a good thing
<Hawkwind> trappist: That would be handy to see that script
<draik> trappist, Hawkwind, I think this is what you might have in mind. Type 'free' in konsole
<Hawkwind> draik: No.  There is a script that tells you much more detailed info that trappist is talking about
<Dark_day> as it is the channel of kubuntu in espaol
<Hawkwind> 'free' is a very minimal output
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trappist> draik: no, free doesn't print what most people would like to know
<wilfredH> control-escape (ksysguard) shows most stuff, what do you have in mind?
<draik> trappist, Hawkwind: Be sure to let me know of that script if and when you find it or come across it again
<acojlo> what is artsd?
<Hawkwind> acojlo: Sound server
<draik> 97% burned
<draik> Hawkwind, I hope I will be able to view the DVD. DONE!!!
<sonorous> hi, before i made the switch from windows to kubuntu (finally), i copied all my files to another linux box via ftp. many of those include mp3s.. i've downloaded them again to my home dir, but amarok/kaffeine refuses to play any of them
<sonorous> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<raytray25> It's a restricted file format.
<raytray25> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Leeiv> is there a way to autologin with gnome?
<gnuton> salve
<Leeiv> ?
<jason> how do i backup my grub bootloader on a floppy
<Naosv> Automatix takes much of the effort out of Codecs Mp3s and stuff
<bobbin> Hello: I understand pfsense originates from freeBSD, but are there repositories (.deb) someone can point me to?
<scabootssca> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<coachJ> my floppy does not show up how do I access it?
<coachJ> anyone?
<ken_fallon> coachJ: From a terminal run the command
<ken_fallon> dmesg | grep fda
<ken_fallon> K -> System -> Konsole
<coachJ> now what?
<ken_fallon> type this:
<ken_fallon> dmesg | grep fda
<coachJ> after that
<ken_fallon> Did it show anything  ?
<coachJ> no
<ken_fallon> OK looks like the system doesn't recognise it - try this please
<ken_fallon> dmesg | grep fd
<ken_fallon> What type of floppy is it (usb ?)
<ken_fallon> coachJ: Still there ?
<coachJ> yes
<ken_fallon> Anything come up after the "dmesg | grep fs " ?
<ken_fallon> sorry
<ken_fallon> "dmesg | grep fd "
<coachJ> no
<ken_fallon> coachJ: is it a USB floppy disk ?
<coachJ> ok i see it now
<coachJ> with the fb command
<coachJ> now what?
<draik> Hawkwind, it will play on the DVD players, but not on my PS2
<draik> I think it's the DVDs
<scabootssca> anyone know how to backup grub to a floppy?
<scabootssca> so you can use that if it gets messed up?
<ken_fallon> Fantastic ! - ok now type "mkdir /mnt/floppy && mount /dev/fdb /mnt/floppy"
<ken_fallon> coachJ: That will make a directory for you and mount the disk device there. You're files will appear in the directory /mnt/floppy
<Leeiv> how do i switch from gdm to kdm?
<Leeiv> plz help!
<ken_fallon> Leeiv: aptitude install gdm
<Leeiv> it is installed
<Leeiv> i want to switch to kdm
<coachJ> ok
<Leeiv> ken_fallon: any clue?
<ken_fallon> Leeiv: is kdm installed ? (aptitude show kdm)
<Leeiv> ken_fallon: yes, both are installed
<Leeiv> ken_fallon: there should be a config file
<Ertain> I thought the latest KDE-libs release would fix the screensaver problem.
<ken_fallon> Leeiv: aptitude purge gdm && dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<coachJ> ken_fallon: This dir?
<ken_fallon> Leeiv: will remove gdm
<coachJ> this dir slash mnt
<cotroler> How do I make in the startup to automatically mount ntfs drives?????
<ken_fallon> coachJ: How you getting on ? If all went ok then "ls -al /mnt/floppy " should show your files
<coachJ> ls -al /mnt/floppy
<coachJ> sorry
<ken_fallon> coachJ: No prob
<ken_fallon> cotroler: Are the NFS drives already mounted ?
<Ertain> I still can't get my screensaver to work properly.  I've had to resort to xscreensaver instead of kscreensaver.
<draik> Anybody know how to write to NTFS partitions?
<dek_aik> coachJ: try "sudo mount /dev/fb0 /media/floppy0 -t vfat"
<coachJ> k
<coachJ> mount doesnt exist
<dek_aik> coachJ: then check "ls -l /media/floppy0"
<cotroler> ken_fallon: i mounted them but when i restart they get lost :( and its NTFS not NFS
<coachJ> no such file od dir
<ken_fallon> cotroler: You need to add them to your /etc/fstab file
<dek_aik> coachJ: then "sudo mkdir /media/floppy0" and do the command again
<coachJ> total 0
<coachJ> it has a sym ghost disk in it.
<ramzes> Hi! I want to remaster Kubuntu CD and change the default language in isolinux' menu.  Can somebody help me?
<ramzes> which file have to be changed? isolinux.cfg or smth?
<mossman> Hello all. Does any one know how to burn a file.img and a file.ccd to a cdrom?
<cotroler> ken_fallon: i add the command to that file? (tnx)
<dek_aik> coachJ: so you get it mounted? what is the "mount" says
<coachJ> total 0
<coachJ> it has a sym ghost disk in it.
<dek_aik> coachJ: what is "ls -al" says
<ramzes> mossman, is there are ISO images or just files which have to exists on CD?
<coachJ> LONG list of stuff
<mossman> It is not an iso image.  it is just a big file 550mb called .img
<dek_aik> coachJ: "ls -al /media/floppy0"
<dek_aik> coachJ: i think you get it mounted
<trappist> mossman: you're sure it's not an iso?  lots of iso files are called .img
<trappist> mossman: run file filename.img
<coachJ> eff@kubuntu:~$ ls -al /media/floppy0
<coachJ> total 8
<coachJ> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-07-26 15:22 .
<coachJ> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2006-07-26 15:22 ..
<Ignite_> mossman, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso/
<mossman> maybe.  But shouldn't the command file file.img  tell me iso instead it just says data?
<dek_aik> coachJ: there are you files
<Ignite_> its not an ISO
<ramzes> mossman, first you have to make iso image like this "mkisofs -r -J -o /tmp/myiso.iso" path/to/file.img
<coachJ> ok thks
<coachJ> alot
<dek_aik> coachJ: np
<Ignite_> mossman, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso/ <-= that can convert your ccd files to iso files
<mossman> Thanks ignite
<Ignite_> np
<dek_aik> coachJ: edit your /etc/fstab so that it has stanza for the floppy like this "/dev/fb0   /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<coachJ> dek_aik: what will that do
<dek_aik> coachJ: you can easyly mount your floppy from konqueror for example
<coachJ> ok, cool thks again
<coachJ> ken_fallon thks
<coachJ> dek_aik: thks
<Dalek5> Hello
<Ignite_> hello
<Ignite_> :)
<GaiaX11_> How do i enable programs (like mozilla, xchat etc...) to open as soon as i login in kubuntu?
<Ignite_> i think it has something to do with katapult, but i can't figure it out <_<
<Dalek5> Is there anyway I can install KDE on my Ubuntu install without having to do a fresh install. I know it's apt-get KDE or something like that :)
<Ignite_> yes
<Ignite_> do you just want KDE or the entire kubuntu desktop?
<Hawkwind> Dalek5: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobbyd> hi
<Hawkwind> ERmmm....
<bobbyd> is it possible to embed kpdf in firefox?
<Hawkwind> Dalek5: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ignite_> lol Hawkwind
<Dalek5> Yeah, that's the one. Thank you
<Ignite_> Dalek5, thats if you want the entire kubuntu desktop
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: Programs that you wish to autostart on KDE startup need to be placed into ~/.kde/Autostart. [http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs] 
<GaiaX11_> ken_fallon, is there a gui for this?
<ken_fallon> ln -s `which firefox` ~/.kde/Autostart/firefox
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: I'll check
<acojlo> GaiaX11: either you leave them and don't close session when you logout or make that scripts in Autostart
<Ignite_> brb
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: [http://docsrv.caldera.com:8457/en/kdeug/all-about-your-desktop.html] 
<acojlo> nice ken_fallon - didn't know links are possible
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: Not exactly GUI but :)
* ken_fallon loves links
<angasule> !java
<GaiaX11_> ken_fallon, in ubuntu I can do this in preferences sessions. It is very easy there
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<posthuman> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<posthuman> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mossman> Ignite, Thanks  Had to edit the make file to get it to compile,  but works very nicely
* GIGANTOR sighs
<acojlo> anyone, is there anyone in the space - connected to this irc channel who can deduct this: Kontact is displaying error: could not connect to localhost
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: Found something althoug it's not in my System Settings panel [http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html#user-defaultapplications] 
<ken_fallon> K -> system Settings -> User accounts
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: It's moved to KDE Components :)
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: Not 100% sure that's what you want - it looks like Konqurer is the approved way to go
<GaiaX11_> ken_fallon, you've been of so much help. I will have a look :-)
<trappist> acojlo: what component is kontact trying to load?  kmail?
<ken_fallon> GaiaX11_: No problem - I've never used it before so it was a pleasure to look it up
<wizeman> I'm trying to use apt-build to install fusesmb from the edgy repository. I've added the edgy deb-src line to /etc/apt/sources.list, and apt-build info fusesmb works, but 'sudo apt-build install fusesmb' says 'W: Unable to locate package fusesmb' (3 times)
<wizeman> does anyone know why doesn't it work?
<mehdi> #kubuntu-fr
<acojlo> yes, kmail by default
<trappist> wizeman: apt-build was completely busticated last time I tried to use it.  but that was in breezy.  sposed to be fixed now.
<acojlo> trappist you are still trying to help me :)
<wizeman> the strange thing is that it worked on another laptop
<wizeman> both computers are freshly installed
<acojlo> trappist: it goes well with synching with pop3 account - but this with localhost is strange to me.
<trappist> at what point does it give you that error
<acojlo> trappist: kontact loads kmail. Kmail displayes on the screen. then - popup window with the error. In the backgroun I can see that kmail checked 1st pop acount and after I clik OK on the error window kmail checks 2nd pop account
<trappist> acojlo: I'd say check your accounts - incoming and outgoing - and make sure nothing is set to localhost.
<acojlo> trappist: ok - i'll recheck it
<otamendim> kubutu-es
<otamendim> www.kubutu-es
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: are you around?
<acojlo> trappist: you are wise man! :) So here is the cause: 2nd POP account had blank host adress (instead of pop.something.com). It caused the kmail to interpret it as 'localhost' which do not have pop server.
<omeow> Does zsnes crash for anyone else on startup?
<slougi> omeow: sec
<KgB_> hello guys
<acojlo> thank you very much trappist for your spiritual guidance
<slougi> omeow: no, version 1.420
<KgB_> i received the CDs :)
<andriijas> how do i check the cpu temperature?
<omeow> slougi, I use that version as well. Zsnes started crashing since I updated to Kubuntu edgy.
<BluesKaj> well, wine is an interesting concept but Nero kept crashing
<KgB_> and a guy is giving Ububtu cds in office..
<omeow> BluesKaj, you're running nero for windows via wine?
<omeow> Why not the native linux version or k3b?
<KgB_> i m on live cd, 6.06 64, do anyone know whats the root pass?
<draik> KgB_
<RogueX> KgB_: you just type sudo
<KgB_> hmm
<draik> sudo passwd
<trappist> acojlo: awesome, glad I could help
<draik> then it will ask you for the ROOT pw... put in what you would like
<KgB_> oh
<draik> That's how I did it
<KgB_> kk thanks ?D
<KgB_> hm, and about the keyboard? mines ABNT2 pt-br keyboard, so its different
<KgB_> how change it?
<KgB_> do anyone know?
<acojlo> andriijas: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<draik> KgB_
<draik> did you go to K Menu > System Settings > Keyboard
<draik> ?
<andriijas> acojlo: my /etc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty :s
<dustin> i need someone to send me their /boot/grub/menu.lst file contents
<cotroler_> Does any one know a good torrent client?/
<draik> dustin, email?
<draik> I dual boot with winxp
<acojlo> andriijas without /etc at start
<KgB_> aw oh sry draik, my bad thats there so easy.
<dustin> racingfan815@yahoo.com
<acojlo> andrijass cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<cotroler_> Does any one know a good torrent client?/
<draik> cotroler_, do you use mozilla or firefox?
<andriijas> acojlo: cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<wckdkl0wn> draik: how did u make it dual boot? i had xp installed and wanted to install kubuntu on a seperate partition but it removed my xp instead
<andriijas> acojlo: i meant my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty, duh :s
<_per_> cotroler_: azureus
<KgB_> cotroler_: Ktorrent is not good?
<draik> it's ok KgB_
<cotroler_> ktorrent not that good :|
<_per_> azureus
<KgB_> i used azureus on windows, its good
<KgB_> but crash windows sometimes
<draik> wckdkl0wn, I partitioned my hdd and then formatted the drive with Kubuntu and installed it there... including swap
<KgB_> when u use it playing
<_per_> windows is no good anyway :P
<KgB_> lol
<draik> I use Azureus on windoze
<draik> But you can also get Azureus on Linux
<acojlo> andriijas: well I do not have idea - maybe it is not activated (modules are not loaded) ...
<_per_> unlucky me, i am stuck on a windows system for some time now :(
<Leeiv> where is the /etc/sysconfig/ in kubuntu ???????????
<cotroler_> :(
<draik> wckdkl0wn, did you partition the drive? If so, did you select the right partition?
<andriijas> acojlo: it should be, on boot it says starting  acpi
<angela> join #redbull
<Leeiv> help plz
<draik> dustin, I sent it
<acojlo> andriijas: try - cat /etc/default/acpid  - and see if it says MODULES="all" at last line
<cotroler_> rpm works in linux no?
<cotroler_> *kubuntu
<andriijas> acojlo: yeah
<acojlo> tru lsmod | grep thermal
<_per_> cotroler_: alien is good for converting rpm to deb
<draik> cotroler_ have you tried azureus for linux? http://azureus.sourceforge.net
<dustin> k, thanx
<Mez> cotroler_, rpm's arent made for kubuntu, but they can be used if you play with them - but it's best not to unless you REALLY know what you're doing
<cotroler_> ic..tnx
<BluesKaj> yeah ,azureus is a cpu hog tho
<BluesKaj> just most java stuff
<acojlo> andrijjas: do you see thermal module loaded?
<draik> dustin, I dual boot. If you want I can send you the default configuration of a GRUB menu
<draik> dustin, or just simply remove the windows part at the end of the file
<sonorous> lo.. how may i go about getting some more fonts for konsole?
<Leeiv> is there somethng like  /etc/sysconfig/ in kubuntu
<Leeiv> 
<Leeiv> ?
<acojlo> andriijas: it was: try " lsmod | grep thermal"
<andriijas> thermal                13768  1
<andriijas> processor              26344  1 thermal
<acojlo> people, we love eachothers and help eachothers :)
<KgB_> i mounted the windows partition, but its unacessible,  i have not permission to access it
<KgB_> i treid chmod 777 /mnt
<KgB_> but said: chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/': Read-only file system
<KgB_> and dont change
<KgB_> the mistak is at `777`?
<acojlo> one big kiss for everyone of you - you may consider me a gay :) but it ain't truth. I beleive there will be from time to time kiss for a girl :)
<draik> KgB_, you used /mnt? I thought it was under /media
<KgB_> oh
<draik> I'm sure they are mounted as Kubuntu starts
<KgB_> anyone said my sometime that the right is mount there
<KgB_> let me try..
<draik> ok
<acojlo> andriijas: well, try "ls -l /proc/acpi" and see is there something like thermal thrm .... ?
<trappist> KgB_: don't ever.  ever.  use 777.
<KgB_> hmm
<draik> media is for automagically mounted at boot devices... mnt is for manually (you personally had to mount it) devices
<draik> that's my understanding
<trappist> KgB_: nothing in there - or anywhere - needs to be readable, writable and executable by everybody in the world
<KgB_> but i dont know other, just 775 and 777, i will read anything about it
<KgB_> draik i mounted there but got same problem
<KgB_> cant access
<KgB_> i think that partition is NTFS, can be it the problem?
<trappist> KgB_: the 3 digits are for user (who owns the file), group and 'other'.  1 means execute, 2 means write and 4 means read.  7 means read + write + execute, so 777 means a free-for-all.
<KgB_> hmmmm
<draik> strange, I can access my drives without that problem
<trappist> KgB_: ntfs isn't writable and fat32 doesn't understand unix permissions.
<noipmixam> je suis sur hd0,0
<noipmixam> mt
<trappist> noipmixam: #ubuntu-fr
<noipmixam> ty
<trappist> np
<KgB_> so, is good use like 750
<KgB_> let me try..
<trappist> KgB_: if it all needs to be executable - and if you can apply permissions at all to files on that filesystem... and if you own the files!
<xd43vild66> How I make kubuntu linux most fast???
<svizzero> hi
<xd43vild66> hi, can you help me???
<KgB_> hmm
<wckdkl0wn> where would i get the w32codecs at? i tryed to download with apt-get install but they cant be found
<draik> There are 1 or 2 apps I read somewhere about that let you write to NTFS, but ends up giving errors on the windows partition
<KgB_> trappist: i will try install ubunto into hd
<KgB_> maybe its the reason for that error
<KgB_> but b4, i will look Ubuntu with Gnome, im on Kubuntu
<draik> http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=w32codecs&btnG=Search
<draik> ^^ wckdkl0wn
<KgB_> brb, let me reboot...
<draik> wckdkl0wn, for w32codecs, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=w32codecs&btnG=Search
<rr72> draik ur problem solved?
<rr72> Agios~ :!:!:!:!!:!:!:!:!:!:!:!:!:!
<draik> rr72 which of my infinite problems?
<vitor> Hello there, I'm having problems with my laptop. Kubuntu is randomly sleeping, even while I'm working. Can anyone help me out?
<vitor> Please (sorry, forgot my manners) :)
<andriijas> acojlo: yeah there is a thermal_zone in /proc/acpi/ but thermal_zone it self is empty
<draik> vitor, go through your settings in K menu > System Settings
<cotroler_> Sigh....having trouble installing firefox....couldn't find readme....any help?????
<gnomefreak> cotroler_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<acojlo> andriijas: I can not give you a good opinion on that - I do not have knowledge
<vitor> draik: I've already done that to configure most of the system. KLaptop's configuration has some stuff related to sleep, hibernate and stuff, but nothing else. Still, the system randomly sleeping without any reason is somewhat odd.
<cotroler_> oh tnx gnomefreak (i downloaded it from their site)
<andriijas> acojlo: thx anyway!
<gnomefreak> !ff > cotroler_
<acojlo> you can read http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/thermal.html and other pages for other info
<gnomefreak> cotroler_: that will show you how to install it manully
<cotroler_> tnx :)
<draik> rr72, which problem were you talking about?
<vitor> acojlo (assuming the tip was for me): thanks. Will do.
<draik> vitor, sorry. That's all I got
<rr72> ur printer one
<vitor> draik: thanks anyway.
<draik> vitor, sure. np
<draik> rr72, no. I need an unmodified /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf
<rr72> im sure google as that answer
<rr72> or if need be purge cups
<rr72> but that screwed me so im warning u now
<draik> Thanks rr72
<draik> for the heads up
<rr72> i can't build the driver for my printer for some reason
<RogueX> anyone know how I can get back my menu bar in Konversation?
<rr72> Agios~ around? ready to help me and my printer?
<omeow> gensforlinux requires gtk+2.4.0, but I have 2.0.0, how do I get the newer version via adept?
<xd43vild66> Hi, I try to make kubuntu run fast!
<andriijas> it is already fast
<igor> hi
<igor> somebody from slovakia?
<draik> rr72, Agios helping you with your printer?
<xd43vild66> But something with kde goes bad! I try now Dapper but I turn to fluxbox
<draik> Anyone here have an unmodified cupsd.conf and ports.conf file?
<rr72> i could get u one ;)
<cotroler> sry lads got disconnected
<archangel_> sup folks
<rr72> screw it im going to vpn over to do all my printer stuff
<archangel_> I cant get machromedia to work
<cotroler> erm as i was saying after sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox  do i need to configure something to open firefox???
<archangel_> I put the files I need in the .mosila folder and still nothing
<Leeiv> hi
<archangel_> hello?
<Leeiv> hi
<archangel_> hi
<Leeiv> archangel_: can u help me?
<archangel_> experienced in video?
<Leeiv> archangel_: no
<archangel_> man, I wioll try
<Leeiv> archangel_: where s this file in kubuntu?: /etc/sysconfig/displaymanager
<archangel_> Leeiv: whats your prob, bro.
<Leeiv> that location is for suse
<Leeiv> i need to change DISPLAYMANAGER_XSERVER
<archangel_> ahhh, ok
<archangel_> video display problems?
<Leeiv> yes
<archangel_> gotcha
<archangel_> I can tell you what I did to correct mine
<archangel_> (I'm no tech person. but I can do that for you
<archangel_> one sec
<Leeiv> ok thx
<archangel_> I have a brain fart
<archangel_> Leeiv: you only need to type in one word to adjust the video display, and I have a brain fart on what that word is
<forkz> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<forkz> damn
<forkz> still gnome help
<Leeiv> archangel_: solved thx
<cotroler> after sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox  do i need to configure something to open firefox???
<farous> cotroler: no
<cotroler> farous: where do i find it then?
<ssin> a
<farous> cotroler: i thought you were talking about the mozilla plugin for firefox sorry. you need firefox package if you want to run firefox
<cotroler> farous: how do i get that pls?
<farous> cotroler: use your favouraite apt front end adept or synaptic. or just sudo apt-get install firefox
<cotroler> farous: yes i did that already but now where do i find firefox cause i cant find it lol
<ubuntu> hi all
<forkz> cotroler: Try to type "firefox" in terminal
<farous> cotroler: just type firefox in a terminal
<cotroler> forkz: it worked but can i add a shortcut or something?
<forkz> cotroler: Do you need it :P Usually i use a terminal, so dunno how to ;)
<farous> cotroler: there is a porgram in kde to search for new application and add them to the menu i forgot the name though was something scan
<farous> kmenuscan or something like that
<Gnagno> did someone had problems installing kubuntu with keyboard? I can't pass step 3 because I don't get the layout list to chose my keyboard
<forkz> Gnagno: Do you have any special letters on you keyboard?
<bianconeri> Hi...does anybody have any experience in xgi and compiz?
<Gnagno> forkz: what do you mean with special letters? I have a normal logitech keyboard
<HorseHockey> how do you PM someone in IRC
<forkz> Gnagno: Like   etc
<Gnagno> forkz: it's an italian keyboard, so I have 
<forkz> Gnagno: then you should find the layout called italien or something like that
<xd43vild66> Kubuntu Dapper so slowwwwwwwwww
<forkz> Gnagno: I have a Danish layout... works great.
<Gnagno> forkz: I know I should find italian layout :) the problem is that I can't see the list of layouts... the list is white and the cursor is loading since 15 minutes...
<forkz> Gnagno: tried to restart the application?
<obf213> anyone know how to get a wireless usb mouse working
<gatekeeper> cotroler: Edit -> Preferences from the main menu
<wolfmanz> is it normal for kubuntu to do a hard drive scan after the system has been shutdown 30 times?
<Gnagno> forkz: yes, many times... I even restarted my pc... but nothing helps, can I somehow skip keyboard layout selection?
<DrBair> obf213: shouldn't be a problem... it just a standard usb input device
<forkz> Gnagno: The cross in the corner?
<gnomefreak> HorseHockey: you are unbanned from #kubuntu-offtopic but i asked you to stop already please stop the ban in other channels will be lifted when the banner feels like it
<forkz> wolfmanz: mine does, so think yes
<obf213> dr how do i do it
<obf213> i have it plugged in but it doesnt work
<wolfmanz> ok thanks
<Gnagno> forkz: ok, but if I press the cross in the corner I stop the install process...
<cotroler> gatekeeper: edit -> preferences from the firefox main menu?
<forkz> Gnagno: Oh.. try to ask somebody else... Really isn't that good at installing Linux ;)
<Gnagno> forkz: thank you anyway :)
<gatekeeper> cotroler: yep
<forkz> np
<cotroler> gatekeeper: tnx
<gatekeeper> cotroler: yw :-)
<DrBair> obf213: make sure the mouse and base are synced and everything, but a standard usb input device will just work
<gatekeeper> cotroler: lots of usefull firefox add-ins here: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/
<obf213> DrBlair its working
<JustinCase> anybody have any experience with external USB drives not being recognized under ubuntu 6.0g - amd64 and kernel 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic??
<JustinCase> s/6.0g/6.0g/
<Gnagno> is here someone who knows how to skip the keyboard layout selection in kubuntu install?
<rr72> Agios~ !!!!!!!!!!!!!! fixed it
<rr72> just used a differnt driver
<acojlo> gnagno - think about something else while you press enter at keyboard :)
<Gnagno> acojlo: my keyboard is working perfectly, I am using it now...
<moparisthebest> can someone point me to the system requirements for kubuntu please?
<rr72> kubuntu.org ;)
<moparisthebest> I cant seem to find them on kubuntu.org :/
<rr72> :P
<moparisthebest> that was the first place i looked :P
<JustinCase> what are u looking 4... it runs on almost anything!
<moparisthebest> well JustinCase I need to know how much space it needs
<moparisthebest> the computer isnt that bad
<moparisthebest> but has a 1.2 gig harddrive :P
<forkz> 2 gb stands on the CD case :P
<JustinCase> define bad
<wckdkl0wn> is there a copy of nero for linux?
<wckdkl0wn> or is there something better?
<JustinCase> k3b!
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: yes
<rr72> k3b FTW!
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: k3b and gnomebaker do the same things
<moparisthebest> oh, i dont have a cd case forkz thanks
<moparisthebest> can anyone recommend a linux flavor that takes less space?
<forkz> moparisthebest: Just found the CD and read it :P
<moparisthebest> maybe xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> yes
<moparisthebest> id like to stay with somthing like kubuntu :)
<JustinCase> damn small linux
<wckdkl0wn> how do i get k3b to convert mp3 to cda?
<gatekeeper> moparisthebest: google for: damn small linux
<gnomefreak> moparisthebest: kubuntu is not by any means small not supposed to be small either
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: iirc there is a seperate app that does that
* gnomefreak dont remember name
<gnomefreak> moparisthebest: fluxbox on ubuntu ;)
<moparisthebest> hmmm www.damnsmalllinux.org nice :P
<forkz> I'm trying to make my soundcard work. The problem is that, it doesn't seem to send the sound using Teamspeak... Tried both with and without KDE sound system. somebody know how to fix it?
<andriijas> is there any neat tool to manage firewall in kubuntu? i dont want to mess with iptables manually
<rr72> andriijas~ try apt-cache search firewall?
<tristanmike> forkz: I used "dev/dsp1" to use teamspeak
<tristanmike> err, /dev/dsp1
<obf213> does anyone have a dual core cpu that is recognized by kubuntu so when you do the system check it shows two cpu's
<forkz> tristanmike: How to use that?
<andriijas> rr72: try it your self
<andriijas> rr72: to much crap
<andriijas> =D
<tristanmike> forkz: in the teamspeak options
<forkz> tristanmike: /dev/dsp is waht it is now
<rr72> grep gui :P
<tristanmike> right, I changed it to /dev/dsp1"
<rr72> sh: line 1: apt-get: command not found
<tristanmike> you know what I mean
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install this file ?  nerolinux-2.1.0.1-x86.deb
<rr72> andriijas~ i don't have apt-get
<forkz> tristanmike: So just change it, and then it should work?
<tristanmike> wckdkl0wn: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<rr72> sudo dpkg -i nerolinux-2.1.0.1-x86.deb
<tristanmike> forkz: that's what I did to get it to work, I'm no guru tho
<forkz> rr72: Yes you have ... its default in Kubuntu
<rr72> !print > draik
<forkz> tristanmike: Do you still use KDE sound system?
<wckdkl0wn> thank you
<rr72> did i say i was in kubuntu ATM no
<tristanmike> forkz: I'm assuming...not sure, I just changed that and it worked
<forkz> tristanmike: Ok... will test it.
<rr72> sh: line 1: apt-get: command not found
<rr72> then why do i get that
<rr72> if im in kubuntu?
<rr72> im not in kubuntu
<forkz> apt-get install <-- With a sudo in front that would work rr72
<rr72> sh: line 1: sudo: command not found
<rr72> these are all exec -o cmds
<forkz> aye? Sudo should let you use admin mode or something like that...
<gatekeeper> rr72: what distro are you using?
<rr72> gatekeeper~ SuSE
<JustinCase> echo $PATH  !!!
<rr72> ;)
<rr72> hence i have a big lizzard as my background
<JustinCase> wanker!
<rr72> me?
* rr72 pokes rr72_
<rr72> rr72_ is on kubuntu
<JustinCase> yup
<rr72> why cause i use somin that has been working for me for ever?
<rr72> kubuntu had a major kdm sigfault
<rr72> i fixed it tho
<JustinCase> tosser!
* rr72 cuts JustinCase in the queue at Jack in the Box
<JustinCase> chav!
<obf213> does anyoen in here ever use facebook
<obf213> because the java loader dont work
<GlassCasket> What's the equavilent to System -> Administrator in Kubuntu?
<JustinCase> sudo?
<obf213> system settings?
<grizzly> kcontrol?
<GlassCasket> So I can get into the Synaptic package manager
<gatekeeper> GlassCasket: K -> system settings I thiink
<obf213> quick question, alot of cds im putting in come up as cd rom
<JustinCase> sudo synaptic
<GaiaX11> Hi I installed kcontrol-autostart , but when I register the programs there when I log in it says that there is an error and I cannot start them. Any1 here knows how to use that?
<obf213> kmenu >system >adept
<gatekeeper> GlassCasket: System menu
<GlassCasket> Thank you.
<gatekeeper> yw :-)
<GlassCasket> If I have the alternat CD and I install ndiswrapper-utils, do I still have to download all the depencendies from the internet?
<obf213> why do alot of my  cds show up as cdrom
<gatekeeper> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
#kubuntu 2006-07-27
<grizzly> GlassCasket: in synaptic there is an option to add cds so they can be used as repositories. Try that
<grizzly> any command line alternative to cdrecord?
<GlassCasket> grizzly: If I have a cd in the cdrom drive, it automatically adds it to the list. :)
<rlj> i assume the default 2.6.15 kernel kubuntu serves is a kubuntu-patched special kernel. are there any possibilities to run newer kernels in 6.06 without downloading the sources and installing manually? i.e, a 2.6.17 kernel would be nice
<GlassCasket> But that still didn't answer my question, will it pull all the dependencies from the CD?
<GaiaX11> Any1 here knows how to use kcontrol-autostart?
<grizzly> GlassCasket: yes
<obf213> anybody have a dual core cpu
<GlassCasket> Thank you. :)
<draik> rr72, IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!! I can finally print from my winxp laptop to my Kubuntu Desktop
<draik> Thanks for your help rr72
<xylus> hey guys can someone tell me of a good p2p cliant for kubuntu i can get off the apt repositorys
<obf213> hey does anyone here have dual crore thats recognized by kubuntu
<draik> xylus, I use LimeWire, but that's not in the repositories
<draik> its still an easy install
<xylus> yeah i know
<xylus> apt-get java
<xylus> than download lime
<xylus> i was looking for something different tho
<xylus> something new like ares perhaps
<xylus> just thought maby their might be one in the respsitorys
<Hawkwind> xylus: gtk-gnutella, azureus
<Hawkwind> Though azureus is a HUGE resource hog
<xylus> hey draik you know the command for sunjava latest jer?\
<Hawkwind> !java
<xylus> azureus isent that a bittorrent ?
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<draik> thank you Hawkwind
<grizzly> !kjournald
<ubotu> I know nothing about kjournald - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> xylus: That's still p2p whether it's bittorrent or not
<xylus> awesome so sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<xylus> yeah but im edgy on bittorrent considering ktorrent is allredy installed
<Hawkwind> xylus: Read the how-to for java
<xylus> no need to get another one
<xylus> oh i know how java works i just wanted to know the command to download it
<xylus> thx capin
<Hawkwind> xylus: There are much better ways to do illegal stuff than a p2p client on Linux
<xylus> realy?
<xylus> enlighten me hawk XD
<xylus> i like illegal stuff
<xylus> warez sites piss me off
<xylus> lol
<Hawkwind> Music or movies ?
<xylus> movies!
<xylus> XD
<Hawkwind> Then torrents are the best
<Hawkwind> You won't find anything better
<xylus> ktorrent search dosent work well anyone else have this problem?
<xylus> i search something and half the time i cant get what i searched to download from the torrent
<Hawkwind> Ummm, you don't use search. You go to the torrent site, click on download for what you want
<obf213> yeah i had thqt problem
<xylus> hawk got a link to the search site?
<xylus> and thanks XD
<xylus> i apreciate the assistance
<bLaZeD> xylus, piratebay mini nova isohunt,torrentreactor...all public torrent rackers
<bLaZeD> xylus, good rule of thumb....more seeds = faster downloads
<obf213> wht can you do to get a cd info is cddb isnt working
<xylus> blazed just a url well work for me
<Hawkwind> xylus: I don't use search.  I visit my actual torrent sites, look for what I want and download it from there
<xylus> i dont know what pirate bay mini nova isohunt etc etc is
<slicslak> how do you search for packages from the cli?
<Hawkwind> slicslak: apt-cache search
<interfear> is the newest kubuntu the same as dapper drake 6.06 except with kde?
<bLaZeD> xylus, just google the names of the trackers...
<Hawkwind> xylus: demonoid.com
<slicslak> Hawkwind, thx
<xylus> demonoid.com pimped thx hawk
<xylus> thanks balze
<xylus> ill check that shiz out
<Hawkwind> xylus: Or get someone to invite you to private sites like SceneTorrents.org or FeedThe.net
<xylus> personaly the bitloard tracker is the best in my opinion
<Hawkwind> xylus: Easy on the language, even the substitutions
<xylus> i wonder how i can acess that without using bitloard
<Hawkwind> You can download torrents from those sites with any client
<xylus> sry sometimes i forget im on a public chat used to closed irc
<obf213> what kernel do i need for dual core
<xylus> kool thx guys
<bLaZeD> obf213, a smp kernel
<Hawkwind> obf213: linux-686
<obf213> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 384/1001MB, 116 proc's, 1.20h up
<obf213> is that correct
<obf213> because when i got to sys mon iter or w/e i only c one cpu and m widget is only showign one cpu
<Azmodan> Hello.  I just installed kubuntu on my second hard drive and all I get when I boot is Grub giving me an error 21...
<proudfoot> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<proudfoot> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<obf213> Hawkwind was the the correct kernel?
<RogueX> Hello
<RogueX> Can anyone here help me with Konversation?
<moparisthebest> maybe RogueX whatcha need?
<grizzly> !cdrtools
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrtools - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<grizzly> !cdrecord
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrecord - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<obf213> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<obf213> !smp
<RogueX> moparisthebest: I made the main title bar dissapear and dont know  how to get it back
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sorush20> hi guys ...
* obf213 hi
<sorush20> I seem to have lost all the contents of my home folder..
<moparisthebest> hmm, interesting RogueX :P Ill look at mine, hang on a second
<bastiq> how do i start fluxbox after i've installed it with adept?
<moparisthebest> RogueX, so you dont see file or edit or insert etc etc?
<rr72> draik~ np
<RogueX> moparisthebest: exactly
<moparisthebest> hmm, you dont know how you did it do you?
<moparisthebest> i cant seem to be able to :/
<xylus> ok boys i need some real help here ;) someone plz pm me a good media player for movies thats in the repositorys and show me how to install dvd divx avi and mpeg codecs and perhaps a good dvd player  i would apreciate it alot
<RogueX> moparisthebest: yes... went into the menus .. tools maybe and clicked on make main tool bar go away
<xylus> ok i jsut identifyed
<xylus> try pming me now please someone
<RogueX> moparisthebest: find it?
<Hawkwind> xylus: kaffeine
<moparisthebest> ah ok RogueX
<moparisthebest> ctrl+m will fix you up ;)\
<Hawkwind> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xylus> hawkwind is their nothing better aside from kaffeine perhaps mplayer?
<Hawkwind> xylus: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> xylus: mplayer works well too
<RogueX> moparisthebest: THANKS!
<Hawkwind> As does Xine
<xylus> ok now after i install mplayer
<carlos> hello
<xylus> or xine
<moparisthebest> no problem RogueX, that was interesting to learn :)
<xylus> how do i gear up codecs
<carlos> I need help
<Hawkwind> Read the above
<xylus> for my dvd drive
<Hawkwind> xylus: Those pages tell you EVERYTHING
<xylus> what pages?
<forkz> xylus: !restricted
<RogueX> moparisthebest: up for another question?
<moparisthebest> sure :)
<carlos> I need help with my wifi and my graphic card
<xylus> ok thanks man
<forkz> xylus: To watch movies i just installed easyubuntu, and it works great!
<RogueX> moparisthebest: how do I open a new tab and join another group??
<forkz> kaffeine plays almost everything now :P
<xylus> easyubuntu supports dvd drive?
<xylus> and divx and avi and other formats aswell?
<forkz> I dunno, but i watched a couople of dvds now :P
<xylus> and auto installs the dvdrlibs?
<xylus> and such
<xylus> nice
<forkz> divX yes, avi, yes
<hackerball> hello
<obf213> ok i fetched the i816 smp kernel
<xylus> whats the apt command to download that fork ol bro
<moparisthebest> RogueX, click file > server list
<carlos> please can someone help me?
<hackerball> i speak spanih
<obf213> i need to restart when i get a new kernel right
<hackerball> alguien habla espaol
<carlos> yo
<RogueX> moparisthebest: ok
<hackerball> hola
<RogueX> moparisthebest: don
<hackerball> que tal
<carlos> como estas
<hackerball> bien
<pierreth> hello
<RogueX> moparisthebest: done now?
<forkz> xylus: do not remember, but just go to the homepage, and see... as far as i remember: www.easyubuntu.org
<hackerball> soy de peru
<pierreth> i am unable to print
<carlos> peru yo de el salvdor
<xylus> thx man ill check it out
<moparisthebest> ill answer questions all day if I can :P
<forkz> NP
<hackerball> y busco un poco de ayuda
<forkz> hackerball: english?
<xylus> says unknown hosetname
<pierreth> i want to use cups
<hackerball> es sobre little english
<forkz> jsut write easyubuntu on google, and it will tell you :P
<carlos> yo tambien
<pierreth> i have a problem with authentification system
<obf213> there might be a spanish channel
<hackerball> tambien buscas ayuda
<carlos> si
<pierreth> how can i fix this?
<hackerball> bueno
<carlos> pero nadir me escucha
<carlos> cual es tu problema
<RogueX> moparisthebest: I got it wrong.. how do I open another channel in a new tab?
<hackerball> bueno cual es tu pregunta?
<moparisthebest> oh, just /j #channelname
<forkz> xylus: here: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<posthuman> Hi i have a question...what are the deb-src repositories for in the sources file?
<posthuman> are they needed?
<carlos> nome detecta la tarjeta wifi y tengo que comnfigurar la tarjeta grafica
<RogueX> moparisthebest: ok next question.. how do I see/search for other available channels?
<carlos> how do you install a driver for a graphic card?
<hackerball> facil
<imbrandon> carlos: depends on the card
<moparisthebest> RogueX, press F5 or window > channel list
<hackerball> claro
<carlos> its a 1300 ati radeon
<hackerball> la mia es una ATI
<imbrandon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<carlos> in my inspiron 6400
<hackerball> que raro que no reconozca
<imbrandon> follow that link from ubotu
<imbrandon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carlos> thanks and for the wifi card?
<hackerball> ok
<imbrandon> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hackerball> please
<carlos> i speak english spanish and french
<forkz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<cotroler> hey ppl to install 32 bit kubuntu do i have 2 format? i have 64 bit
<hackerball> yes
<RogueX> moparisthebest: thank you
<forkz> xylus: Found it?
<moparisthebest> np
<carlos> ill try that
<imbrandon> cotroler: yes unless yo want a chroot
<xylus> not atm lolz im actualy tryin to snag some torrents lol
<xylus> ill check in a short moment
<xylus> XD
<hackerball> adios me voy al canal espaol
<posthuman> !deb-src
<ubotu> I know nothing about deb-src - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RogueX> moparisthebest: I notice everyone's name is in a different color... mine is in black.. is that done automacticly or is everyone setting it?
<imbrandon> RogueX: automaicly in your client settings
<moparisthebest> its done automatically on your end RogueX, you can disable it if you want
<imbrandon> RogueX: your pink on my screen
<imbrandon> ;)
<crazy_penguin> night all! sleep well!
<RogueX> imbrandon: Thank you
<RogueX> moparisthebest: thanks
<aegeanlinux> night crazy_penguin
<TokenBad> how do I make a symbolic link?
<imbrandon> ln -s /some/place link_name
<imbrandon> man ls
<imbrandon> ;)
<andriijas> where can i find a kubuntu iptables starter guide?
<andriijas> how do i get the /etc/rc.firewall file?
<imbrandon> andriijas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<carlos> I couldnt make a swap partition, will this be a problem?
<andriijas> damn it why didnt i get there when i goggled
<andriijas> imbrandon: thx
<imbrandon> carlos: most likely
<posthuman> yeah no swap partition will be bad.
<carlos> hu :(
<carlos> i tried with qtparted but it couldnt resise the partition
<imbrandon> resise what partition , you keep giving us half of the information ;)
<carlos> the original windows partition
<carlos> sorry
<TokenBad> tried the ln -s command and it says don't have permission to do it..so did it as root..and says same thing
<imbrandon> qtparted cannot resize ntfs afaik
<imbrandon> TokenBad: what are you trying to do ?
<TokenBad> make a symbolic link from one dir to another dir
<imbrandon> TokenBad: and you have read/write permossions to both ?
<TokenBad> should...
<imbrandon> then " ln -s /orig/dir /new/path "
<carlos> and now with a linux file system will i be able to? I tries with the live cd but i couldnt choose resize
<imbrandon> carlos: huh ? what are you doing ? what have you done, whats the problem
<OOD> what would be the difference between a static and a dynamic binary?
<imbrandon> whats your current partitions ?
<carlos> i dont have a swap partition
<carlos> only one and the dell restore
<imbrandon> OOD: one is linked at compile time one at runtime
<TokenBad> imbrandon, I tried that...not work
<imbrandon> carlos: only one what ? see ok lets break this down to the VERY basicly, your not giving us the right info to help you
<imbrandon> TokenBad: error ?
<OOD> any differences? performance wise maybe?
<carlos> well i have 3, the "normal
<imbrandon> OOD: google is your friend on that one
<carlos> the dell restore and a dell utulity partition
<OOD> i gave it a try, didn't find much though
<forkz> Anyone knows how to get Teamspeak send sound from mic?
<imbrandon> carlos: normal? this is no "normal"
<carlos> hmm, the other ones are hidden
<TokenBad> imbrandon, says opperation not permitted
<imbrandon> carlos: where are you looking, can you pastebin the output of " fdisk -l " please
<carlos> ok wait
<imbrandon> TokenBad: what is the exact command you are running
<TokenBad> ln -s /media/server/MP3 /media/windows/mp3
<carlos> Disque /dev/sda: 58.5 Go, 58506416640 octets
<carlos> 255 ttes, 63 secteurs/piste, 7113 cylindres
<carlos> Units = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets
<carlos> Priphrique Amorce    Dbut         Fin      Blocs    Id  Systme
<carlos> /dev/sda1               1           5       40131   de  Dell Utility
<carlos> /dev/sda2               6        6720    53938237+  83  Linux
<carlos> /dev/sda3            6721        7112     3148740   db  CP/M / CTOS / ...
<imbrandon> carlos: PASTEBIN
<carlos> how? what?
<carlos> whats that?
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<forkz> No-one knows how to get Teamspeak send sound from mic?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TokenBad> imbrandon,  ln -s /media/windows/server/MP3 /media/windows/mp3
<imbrandon> TokenBad: as a user you cannot write to /media
<imbrandon> ok does
<imbrandon>  /media/windows/mp3 exitst now ?
<carlos> where do i choose in what channel to send the text? (i fell so noob)
<imbrandon> carlos: what ?
<forkz> carlos: Dont you have tabs in the bottom of the window?
<carlos> yes freenode and #kubuntu
<forkz> Then these are the only channels only
<TokenBad> imbrandon, I did as sudo and as normal user...and yes that dir exist
<forkz> You can switch between the tabs by clicking on them ;)
<imbrandon> carlos: yuo dont pick a channell on pastebin, you just give us the url
<imbrandon> TokenBad: you cannot link to a an existing dir
<imbrandon> TokenBad: ok do this
<carlos> ah
<imbrandon> TokenBad:  as a test type " ln -s /media/windows/server/MP3 ~/mp3 "
<carlos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18967
<TokenBad> I want the /media/windows/mp3 dir linked to /media/windows/server/mp3 so that the dir mp3 will be listed in the /media/windows/server/mp3 dir
<imbrandon> then look in your home dir
<imbrandon> TokenBad: query
<carlos> did it worked?
<carlos> the pstebin?
* aegeanlinux brb - reboot
<SuperCouilles> Anyone to help? I only need to "autostart" a program (run as service) and I have no clue... Anyone?
<carlos> im doing the steps listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and the installer ask me whats my video card bus identifier
<carlos> what should i put?
<grizzly> SuperCouilles: Create a  script > mv it to /etc/init.d > make it executable > use sys-rc-conf to make it start on runlevel2
<grizzly> it was sysv-rc-conf ( i think)
<grizzly> Since i installed a suspend2 patched terminal i am getting this with cdrecord "dev=ATAPI -scanbus" : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18968 .
<grizzly> I meant a suspen2 patched kernel
<alfredenueman> Greetings
<alfredenueman> I need a bit of help setting up a dual boot and I have looked for my question on the weeb and found no answer
<carlos> what is your system?
<draik> alfredenueman, I dual boot winxp with Kubuntu 6.06
<alfredenueman> well i got myy hdd split into a c:\ nd d:\ running xp
<draik> ok
<alfredenueman> and i want to split the d:\ into two partitions and put kubuntu on the new one
<carlos> use the configurable
<draik> anything on d:\?
<alfredenueman> yeah there is stuff on d but it is backed up
<carlos> nvm
<alfredenueman> nd i have partition magic
<draik> c and d are 1 drive, right? Just partitioned?
<alfredenueman> right draik
<draik> You have what I have then
<draik> what is your issue?
<alfredenueman> well with partition magic
<alfredenueman> it asks if the new partiton should be primary or logical
<alfredenueman> and i don't know which i need to set up kubuntu on it
<grizzly> alfredenueman: logical
<grizzly> no
<alfredenueman> i tried to google but couldn't find much more than forums unrelated
<draik> you set it up as a linux partition
<draik> ext-2
<draik> it will do the rest for you
<alfredenueman> so make it logical, then format as ext2?
<grizzly> alfredenueman: don't create a partition, just resize your d, and leave the free space
<alfredenueman> ok
<grizzly> and in the kubuntu installer , ask it to use existing free space
<alfredenueman> ok
<alfredenueman> thanks a bunch!
<carlos> how do i install a wifi driver i downloaded?
<alfredenueman> will i hve issues with the free space being past the 1024 cylinder?
<carlos> can i resize the partition where ubuntu is running from?
<Raven301> carlos: What driver & card? I have a howto for Broadcom Wireless cards
<grizzly> carlos: try gparted, to resize
<carlos> yes a broadcom
<Raven301> carlos: have a read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Raven301> It worked great for me :)
<carlos> even if im running ubuntu from the same partition? it says i must unmount the disk
<carlos> raven thanks a lot
<Raven301> carlos: np
<grizzly> carlos: then you cld try using parted from the live cd
<RogueX> hello
<alfredenueman> so will i have issues with the new free space being past the 102 cylinder?
<alfredenueman> 1024*
<RogueX> is there any irc for a thunderbird problem?
<carlos> raven i read that before but my card isn detected by ubuntu
<carlos> grizzly ill try that thanks
<carlos> i get this with iwconfig:
<carlos> lo        no wireless extensions.
<carlos> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<carlos> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<alfredenueman> .. wwell thanks for the help with the partiton
<Raven301> carlos: ok ... did you do what the howto said then reboot?
<alfredenueman> i my be back for more questions later if i cant  find answers on my own.
<carlos> no, im too scared, should i do it?
<carlos> hey im lucky!
<Raven301> I did with no problems ... it was a lot easier on kubuntu than on my last distro i used
<carlos> 0000:0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<Raven301> carlos: that's it ... now get the correct driver and follow the howto then reboot
<Raven301> carlos: this is mine -  0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4319 (rev 02)
<abattoir> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<carlos> i downloaded a driver from the dell web
<abattoir> hmm, the broadcom factoid has been removed again :(
<abattoir> carlos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper should help you
<Raven301> abattoir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<carlos> pointed by a guide on my laptop model
<carlos> ill do your how to then come bakc
<abattoir> Raven301: that has only bcm43xx specifics, nothing about ndiswrapper :(
<abattoir> Raven301: and for many people(like me :( ) bcm43xx does not work properly always, while ndiswrapper does...
<xylus> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Raven301> abattoir: ok ... all I know is it worked for me on my dell and it only took about 5 mins to do
<abattoir> Raven301: oh, ok :)
<Raven301> :)
<carlos> so wich guide should i follow? my laptop is a dell inspiron 6400
<xylus> hey guys whats the apt command for libdvdread3 libs?
<abattoir> carlos: Raven301says it worked for him, so you can use that if you want, the community doc has instructions for that as well as ndiswrapper though...
<xylus> i tryed sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<xylus> dident work :(
<abattoir> xylus: what does it say? error?
<xylus> says bash no such file or directory
<xylus> im using linux konsole perhaps i should use root shell?
<abattoir> xylus: for 'sudo' ?
<xylus> or just plane shel
<carlos> ok, but i need to add the universe repository first
<xylus> yeah for sudo
<Raven301> carlos: Mine is a dell inspiron 1300
<xylus> oh my bad yeah its probs the shell im using
<abattoir> xylus: you do not need to be in a root shell, sudo should do
<xylus> kk XD
<Raven301> carlos: good luck :)
<carlos> so it should work, my dad wants me to put xp back and has grounded me so i want to show him how great linux is
<carlos> whats the universe repository adress?
<Raven301> carlos: I have xp and kubuntu on my dell
<abattoir> carlos: just add 'universe multiverse' in the same line as 'main restricted' if you know what i mean
<carlos> i wanted both so i wouldnt get grounded but i messed up the hrd drive
<carlos> in adept or in command line?
<abattoir> carlos: yes, open up adept...
<carlos> sorry im a total linux noob
<Raven301> I use command prompt
<abattoir> carlos: find the line which says something like 'deb us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted'
<abattoir> carlos: we've all been there :)
<basko> Hi everybody..Good day. Is there a decent kde client to WPA authentication?
<xylus> ok pimped i have all the dvd libs for kubuntu anyone sugest mplayer as a good medium for playing dvd from a dvd drive?
<abattoir> xylus: kaffeine doesnt work?
<xylus> well i havent tryed kafeine lol
<abattoir> carlos: found the line?
<xylus> i would rather something alittle different besides sound dosent play in kaffeine
<carlos> yes
<xylus> !audio codecs kafeine
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio codecs kafeine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<martin> xylus: how about xine
<xylus> hmm !audio
<xylus> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Raven301> carlos: also have a look at this too http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<carlos> lol
<abattoir> carlos: just double click on 'main restricted' and add 'universe multiverse'
<xylus> yeah ill go get xine
<abattoir> carlos: so it should look like 'main restricted universe multiverse'
<xylus> xine is in the multiverse reposotory rite?
<carlos> ok
<abattoir> carlos: also make sure the distribution is 'dapper'
<martin> no idea...
<abattoir> rather than 'dapper-backports'
<abattoir> !info xine
<carlos> yea its daper
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> xylus: xine is almost = kaffeine :P
<xylus> ok abattoir
<xylus> sorry for the spam but look
<carlos> ok i added the line
<xylus> xylus@blk-224-214-45:~$ sudo apt-get install xine
<xylus> Reading package lists... Done
<xylus> Building dependency tree... Done
<xylus> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xylus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xylus> is only available from another source
<xylus> E: Package xine has no installation candidate
<abattoir> carlos: ok, Apply changes and fetch updates
<xylus> whats i need?
<Corona> how do you change your hostname on your computer?
<xylus> corona why would u wana do that?
<xylus> then u cant connect to the internet
<martin> xylus: I'm having a nightmare with apt reporting that error... can't for the life of me install freenx.
<xylus> martin
<Corona> because i don't like people seeing my computer name when i log out of IRC rooms
<abattoir> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<xylus> it means u need another program
<abattoir> xylus: ^^^^^
<xylus> xine isent the main program so i need something else
<xylus> ok abattoir
<xylus> why dident it download tho?
<xylus> i dont understand what that means lol
<carlos> i cant click apply changes
<Corona> can ops ban whole ip ranges?
<RogueX> can anyone help me with Amarok?
<xylus> watcha nead rogue
<xylus> no sound rite/?
<xylus> plays files too fast?
<Tm_T> Corona: sure
<Corona> blah
<Tm_T> Corona: or whole internet if they like
<Corona> ;P
<xylus> corona a op can do anything they are irc gods :P
<Tm_T> that's not useful though
<RogueX> xylus: amarok was playing my mp3's now it says something called the voit engine cant play them??
<Tm_T> xylus: we are
<Corona> well there is a particular "god" that i don't care for
<Corona> who can't take a f'n joke
<abattoir> RogueX: change the engine to xine-engine
<Tm_T> Corona: still you?
<xylus> hmmm im not that advanced rogue youll have to ask one of the l33ts i only can help with simple stuff lol
<abattoir> Tm_T: :)
<Corona> and got me banned from a room based on his own ignorance.  Yes, it's me
<Tm_T> meh
<RogueX> abattoir: ok trying now
<Tm_T> why I'm slowly amused
<Corona> whatever, i didn't do anything worthy of this Tm
<Tm_T> Corona: could be true
<xylus> hey dont backtalk the gods corona
<xylus> youll get abused
<xylus> lol
<Corona> now i can't get support on hardly any chat rooms because of his pompous attitude
<Corona> when i need freakin help
<Tm_T> you're not banned here
<Corona> well i'd like to see other friends, to boot
<Tm_T> :p
<Corona> on other rooms, from which i am banned
<RogueX> abattoir: That got it! Thanks!
<abattoir> RogueX: :)
<Corona> because a certain OP or "GOD" misconstrued what i said, and insta-banned me...  without even bothering to ask me what i meant by what i said
<martin> In the adept package installer, when you click 'install package' but nothing happens. What does this mean...?
<abattoir> martin: did you apply changes?
<xylus> ab check tab sorry about that ;)
<angasule> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted_formats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<angasule> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martin> abattoir: yes, the buttun doesn't change. It stays as 'install package'
<xylus> oh martin
<xylus> click apply changes
<xylus> up at the top :P
<xylus> to actualy install the stuff that u slected to install
<Corona> screw it...  i'm savvy enough to get where i wanna get.
<Corona> afk
<martin> xylus: That option is still blanked out. When I click install package literally nothing happens. Usually it changes to Keep Package and then one commit the change. nothing changes however.
<carlos> when i add universe multiverse the apply changes button remains unclickable
<keithfunkhouser> hello
<martin> There is actually more to my story which might help...
<martin> nomachine nx used to work very happily. I've got a few XP workstations connecting to a central kubuntu server
<martin> I came to updating the nx server on my kubuntu machine but fecked things up a litte. Adept, in it's enthusiasm, started to unistall libc6 and anything that depended on it...
<martin> I stopped it before it did too much damage. But I cannot get nomachine nx to install again at all.
<abattoir> carlos: in the manage repositories window?
<carlos> yes abbatoir
<abattoir> carlos: that's weird...
<carlos> yes very
<SuperCouilles> Anyone to help me setting up a VNCserver as "service"? Everything work but I need to make it autostart...
<Raven301> carlos: are you trying to update or what?
<carlos> install my wifi drivers
<carlos> and it need universe
<abattoir> !classroom
<Dasnipa`> SuperCouilles, have you considered starting it from ssh?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<RogueX> abattoir: another question?
<abattoir> RogueX: sure
<Hawkwind> RogueX: One per day!
<Hawkwind> Heh
<abattoir> carlos: ok, i guess you should try source-o-matic..
<martin> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi :)
<Raven301> carlos: try this page http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Raven301> carlos: It's what I use
<RogueX> abattoir: amarok seems to jump around on its own... I am looking at the lyrics tab and then it just jumps to the Home tab.
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Evening!
* abattoir sees LFD becoming popular in the Kubuntu community :P
<Raven301> lol
<carlos> ok wait
<RogueX> Hawkwind: I used all my questions up a long time ago then.. :)
<Raven301> It's own by a great guy
<abattoir> RogueX: which version? you mean when the track changes?
<RogueX> LFD?
<Raven301> Evening Hawkwind
<abattoir> RogueX: linux for dummies
<abattoir> www.linuxfordummies.org
<abattoir> !lfd
<ubotu> I know nothing about lfd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RogueX> abattoir: 1.3.9 ver.. no just when the song is playing
<Hawkwind> Raven301: Hey there
<abattoir> hmm, ubotu should probably get an entry
<abattoir> RogueX: that's weird, it should not happen, maybe its a bug, try getting the latest version, 1.4.1
<RogueX> abattoir: I just started using/playing with it and it keeps jumping to home tan
<Hawkwind> ubotu: lfd is http://linuxfordummies.org A great place to learn about linux for beginner and experienced users alike.
<Hawkwind> Learn!
<Hawkwind> lfd?
<Hawkwind> !lfd
<ubotu> I know nothing about lfd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> I said learn!
<martin> !nxagent
<abattoir> Hawkwind: it has to be added by the ops
<RogueX> abattoir: tan=tab..
<ubotu> I know nothing about nxagent - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> Hawkwind: your request would be forwarded to them
<SystematicDub> Hey all.  Has anyone on here dual booted Windoze and Kubuntu/Ubuntu with Windoze on an internal drive and K/Ubuntu on an external drive?
<abattoir> RogueX: as i said, go to www.kubuntu.org, see the link for amarok 1.4.1, see if that solves the issue
<RogueX> abattoir: ok will do that now
<xylus_> ehhh
<xylus_> strange i got dc and my name changed
<abattoir> xylus_: that's because the 'old you' was still present
<abattoir> xylus_: do a /nick xylus
<LordXylus> represent
<LordXylus> XD
<xylus> their we go XD
<xylus> lol thx
<xylus> yeah like i was sayin
<xylus> should i install mplayer first befor installing the mplayer codecs
<carlos> what do i do with the sources.list?
<xylus> and kdsu knoquer goes in the command consol rite should i type sudo?
<abattoir> xylus: afaik, it is compiled to look for the files, so shouldnt be a prob
<abattoir> carlos: place it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> carlos: you did source-o-matic?
<carlos> yes
<xylus> ok thanks bro
<abattoir> carlos: so you enabled, universe, multiverse etc. there itself rigth? :P
<abattoir> *right
<abattoir> carlos: it might also be a good idea to rename the old file, and back it up
<carlos> yes, i think i ticked most options
<carlos> ok will backup
<abattoir> carlos: ok good, you know how to do that right?
<carlos> rename?
<abattoir> carlos: yes, a file w/ root permission
<carlos> theres nothing in the folder
<abattoir> carlos: ok, do as i say, save the sources.list you got now in your home folder
<abattoir> carlos: so it should be /home/carlos(??)/sources.list
<carlos> ah in home!
<abattoir> carlos: saved it?
<carlos> i just tryed in root folder wait
<abattoir> carlos: no, not in /root, you generally would never have to go there
<Raven301> carlos: or this  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<abattoir> Raven301: yes, that's next :)
<carlos> ok i saved as a tmp in home/carlos
<abattoir> carlos: ok do what Raven301 said
<carlos> i just did, i guess it worked but i didnt get a comfirmation
<abattoir> carlos: ok, that sounds good
<abattoir> carlos: now do a 'sudo cp /home/carlose/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<carlos> omg I really must read the linux for noobs
<abattoir> carlos: or whatever you saved it as
<abattoir> *carlos :P
<carlos> ok
<scabootssca> where do i install programs so i can run them from commandline
<abattoir> carlos: done?
<carlos> yes
<abattoir> carlos: ok now do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<abattoir> carlos: do you see 'multiverse', 'universe' somewhere?
<xylus_> abattoir yr the man ;)
<xylus_> i did it so thats all/
<carlos> yes i see universe
<xylus_> ican play any medium and hear sound now using mediaplayer or kafeen?
<carlos> and multiverse too
<abattoir> carlos: good... so that's done :)
<carlos> thanks
<abattoir> xylus_: which one did you install? essential or all?
<xylus_> their was no all
<xylus_> jsut esential
<xylus_> :(
<xylus_> and other
<abattoir> yes, almost anything should work, real meadia, wmv, quick time
<abattoir> quicktime*
<zblach__> hi
<zblach__> quick question
<xylus_> avi and divx are the imporent ones ;)
<xylus_> i guess ill find out soon enuph
<abattoir> xylus_: they should work
<abattoir> zblach__: yes...
<xylus_> if not ill just come back and refer to you.
<xylus_> lolz
<abattoir> heh
<xylus_> thx ima try and pop in a dvd now
<xylus_> see how it works
<xylus_> lol love the enthuseam
<xylus_> nyways l8tr guys ill bbl
<zblach__> i have a nokia phone w/ bluetooth. can I integrate it with an outlook express-alike?
<abattoir> zblach__: s60 ?
<zblach__> 6103
<abattoir> zblach__: hmm, ok, kontact is the app(similar to outlook)
<zblach__> i'm poor
<abattoir> zblach__: and kmoblietools is the application
<zblach__> kmobiletools?
<abattoir> zblach__: yes
<carlos> ok ill reboot now to see if the video card config worked
<abattoir> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 179 kB, installed size 820 kB
<abattoir> zblach__: i'm not sure if the version that comes w/ dapper^^^^ has bluetooth pairing wizard and kontact integration...
<abattoir> zblach__: but the latest version, compiled form svn has it...
<zblach__> exactly what I was looking for
<abattoir> zblach__: if you *really* want the feature, i think you have to compile from svn
<beefsprocket> anyone got a logitech mx600 working with proper buttons? checked forums, evdev howo etc. no love..., tried lmctl and lomoco too
<zblach__> svn?
<abattoir> zblach__: its a method for downloading the latest version(bleeding edge development version) and compiling and installing it
<fabioval> boa noite.
<abattoir> zblach__: wait i'll see if the abovesaid version has the features you need...
<abattoir> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<xylus_> sweet XD works like a charm :)
<fabioval> #ubuntu-br
<wolfmanz> abattoir id it normal for the flash player to not have audio?
<beefsprocket> zblach__: you want http://websvn.kde.org/branches/kmobiletools/ and http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<abattoir> wolfmanz: hmmm, i really havent used flash in a long time, i think it doesnt if you view a flash 8/9(??) movie
<abattoir> zblach__: or even http://www.kmobiletools.org/svn
<wolfmanz> abattoir is there a quick way to see the flash version?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: of the file? i'm not aware of one? tried googling?
<fabioval> hello, i have 945gnt intel board, i having some problems whith it, anybody can help ?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: maybe rightclick on the swf, and see properties or something?
<abattoir> fabioval: video problems?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: ^^^^ your board right? :P
<scabootssca> how do i install programs manually
<abattoir> wolfmanz: or is it just your video card that has 915 in it :P
<abattoir> scabootssca: you mean you want to compile a program?
<scabootssca> no
<abattoir> fabioval: what is the problem?
<fabioval> i dont know, when i install ubuntu it selects the 686 kernel, but when i try to boot whith this kernel the system hangs....
<wolfmanz> abattoir its version 7 of flash
<abattoir> wolfmanz: the player or the file?
<wolfmanz> the player
<scabootssca> i have a program in a folder and i can run it but how do i make it so i can run it from command line and make it in the menu
<abattoir> fabioval: you get any error messages?
<fabioval> but if i boot whith de 386 kernel, it boots but i get some error messages during boot...
<abattoir> scabootssca: hmm, can you tell me which application it is?
<scabootssca> blender www.blender3d.org
<fabioval> it complains about the rtc...
<abattoir> real time clock? or some other rtc?
<fabioval> yes, real time clock.
<RandomDude15> whats a program to burn AVI files to dvds?
<abattoir> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4734 kB, installed size 12588 kB
<abattoir> scabootssca: ^^^ ?
<scabootssca> no version 2.42a
<scabootssca> it's not in the repository yet
<fabioval> the only special thing i have in the mb, is a level raid1 with 2 sata disks...
<scabootssca> i can use it
<RandomDude15> hello?
<abattoir> scabootssca: ok, i guess you just need to make a shortcut and a menu entry yourself
<scabootssca> abattoir: i can use it and run it but wher do i install it and how?
<scabootssca> ok where do programs usually go?
<abattoir> scabootssca: kmenuedit <---- use that to edit your menu
<scabootssca> like so they can be run from command line
<fabioval> any ideas ???
<scabootssca> like ususlly you type the name of the program to start it
<scabootssca> how do i make it so i can do it with blender?
<scabootssca> like how do i install it or whatever
<abattoir> fabioval: i have no clue :(
<abattoir> fabioval: w/ i386 it boots fully up right?
<abattoir> scabootssca: the instructions at the site say, 'ectract it and run it'
<abattoir> scabootssca: you could either at the location of the the file to PATH or you could create a symlink to /usr/bin
<abattoir> *add the location
<fabioval> yes, despite the error message it works...
<tic_> where is the place to ask fglrx questions?
<abattoir> fabioval: is this only with ubuntu? have you used any other distro w/ this board?
<RandomDude15> you fuckers are no help
<scabootssca> abattoir: what's a sym link?
<martin> I've finally got freenx installed and running. My XP/2000 machines can no connect to my server. However, before we had it set up so the windows machines could actually read a shared folder on the linux machine. The file store. Any ideas how to set this up again. I can ping my linux machine, so it does exist on the network, windows just doesn't quite like it yet... =/
<abattoir> scabootssca: its a symbolic link, one file actually redirects to another file, see 'man ln' for more info
<abattoir> scabootssca: it like you create a /usr/bin/blender and link it to /home/user/blender/blender.. so when you call 'blender' the app is launched
<fabioval> only live cds, because the raid is a little beaty dificulty to install.....
<tic_> anyone know why an apt-get upgrade killed my opengl rendering?
<beefsprocket> tic_: you use ati video card?
<tic_> yes
<tic_> radeon 9000 mobility
<beefsprocket> tic_: you have linux-restricted-modules for your kernel version installled or are you using the ati downloaed driver?
<tic_> beefsprocket: I tried both, I have been trying for 4 hours and it a problem cause im coding some opengl so direct rendering is needed :\
<abattoir> fabioval: when does the system 'hang' w/ the 686 kernel...? before X is loaded?
<beefsprocket> tic_: I've found with ati that you have to remove one entirely before installing the other
<martin> !nx
<ubotu> I know nothing about nx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tic_> beefsprocket: what can I do to update you on the current state, cause I might have messed it all up
<martin> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<tic_> beefsprocket: my /var/log/Xorg.0.log says: Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<beefsprocket> tic_ change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to ati for now
<aegeanlinux> !nomachine
<ubotu> I know nothing about nomachine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<beefsprocket> tic_: then apt-get remove fglrx* --purge
<pierreth> help: i an unable to print!
<beefsprocket> then apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<aegeanlinux> help: I have no manners!
<beefsprocket> reboot, change ati to fglrx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you should be fine
<beefsprocket> that is unless you are using a custom kernel?
<tic_> beefsprocket: no custom kernel
<fabioval> yes, before X starts.
<beefsprocket> tic_: good :)
<beefsprocket> less complicated
<tic_> beefsprocket: if this solves the problem i'll by you a beer :)
<beefsprocket> tic_ also check for xorg-driver-fglrx, best to search synaptic for fglrx actually
<beefsprocket> tic_ if you are in toronto I'll take you up on that :p
<gezim> What package(s) do I need to compile stuff with kubuntu?
<tic_> beefsprocket: no I'm in denmark so I'll post one :)
<beefsprocket> right, haven't had danish beer in a while, could do :)
<tmdx120> hello all. does anyone know of a good statistical analysis program for kubuntu?
<tic_> beefsprocket: a nice cold tuborg or carlsberg?
<beefsprocket> tuborg always
<tic_> beefsprocket: good choice ;)
<beefsprocket> heh
<beefsprocket> is it working?
<tic_> do I need to install all fglrx packages adept gives me?
<beefsprocket> tic_ I think you want to uninstall them actually
<beefsprocket> that is if you installed anything from outside apt from ati (their binary .run that is)
<tic_> okay I have uninstall all and reinstalled xorg-driver-fglrx
<beefsprocket> tic_ uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx too
<tmdx120> Hello all. Does anyone know of a good statistical analysis software ?
<beefsprocket> you want linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` first
<beefsprocket> if that doesn't work then xorg-driver-fglrx
<tic_> done
<tic_> okay
<beefsprocket> that why you change fglrx to ati in xorg.conf
<tic_> oki so I install the driver after reboot?
<tic_> nows all clear the only thing I installed was the restricted module
<beefsprocket> yeah, if you have no 3d, install xorg-driver blah then kill x and modprobe fglrx, edit xorg.conf
<beefsprocket> ok good
<tic_> I'll go for a reboot then?
<beefsprocket> yeah
<tic_> later, thank you very much so far :)
<beefsprocket> see you shortly :)
<fabioval> no ideas ?
<scabootssca> abattoir: i create a "link to application" but whenever i press ok it says acess denied
<abattoir> scabootssca: on the desktop?
<scabootssca> no in /usr/bin
<abattoir> fabioval: i'm sorry.. have you tried asking at #ubuntu ?
<abattoir> scabootssca: so you created /usr/bin/blender ?
<scabootssca> so i can call it like you said or i'm just not doing it right
<fabioval> no, i'll try that, thanks a lot.
<scabootssca> so it wont let me
<scabootssca> i put the actual program in /usr/lib/blender and i'm trying to make a link in /usr/bin
<scabootssca> is that how you're supposted to?
<abattoir> scabootssca: 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/blender /usr/bin/blender'
<abattoir> assuming /usr/lib/blender is the executable
<scabootssca> ok thanks
<scabootssca> it's be /usr/lib/blender/blender then
<abattoir> yup
<beefsprocket> well tic_ ?
<tic_> beefsprocket: well still mesa driver
<scabootssca> thanks you abattoir
<beefsprocket> ok, now get xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<abattoir> scabootssca: works?
<scabootssca> it works
<abattoir> scabootssca: cool :)
<scabootssca> trpy blender and it starts
<tic_> beefsprocket: when I rebootede it could'n startx so I installede xorg-driver-fglrx, edited xorg.conf and booted
<beefsprocket> tic_ you edited yo fglrx right?
<tic_> beefsprocket: I changede the driver option in xorg.conf from ati to fglrx
<beefsprocket> hmm, up for a little x11vnc action then?
<tic_> year sure, if there isn't any info I can pass to you?
<tic_> I'm behind firewall is that a problem for vnc?
<beefsprocket> well, long as you have restricted modules for your kernel installed
<beefsprocket> vnc needs 5900 open, tcp I think
<beefsprocket> long as you are ok with it :)
<tic_> well are you a nice guy? :)
<beefsprocket> I like to think so
<beefsprocket> :p
<beefsprocket> i give you my word before these 228 other people that you can trust me
<beefsprocket> (minus the bots, they can't be trusted themselves)
<tic_> sweet
<beefsprocket> working?
<tic_> where do I pass your login info?
<tic_> yes
<beefsprocket> tic_ you registered? pm me
<tic_> no I'm not
<^zanDarK> hi all
<RawSewage> is the update broken right now
<tic_> beefsprocket: my pm's are blocked due to spam problems it says :)
<beefsprocket> yeah, that's the registed thing
<tic_> do I need to reg?
<tic_> or how can I pass the info
<beefsprocket> one sec, phone
<archangel_> wussaaaaaaaap!!
<confused> what am I suppost to do to have like groups/others have access to change files/folders for w/e reason with root password or even without would be nice
<archangel_> can anyone help me with macromedia?
<archangel_> I did the manual install, but I still get nothing
<RawSewage> is the update broken right now
<confused> if noone answers in here arch maybe go to #Ubuntu ;) just dont say your using Kubuntu unless you think it would help ;) im going there to ask something
<archangel_> thanx confused
<tic_> beefsprocket: can't answer you by pm
<beefsprocket> that's ok
<beefsprocket> cryptic if people only see 1/2 the conversation :)
<confused> archangel_: your welcome.. I try and come here to ask but have yet to get a response really :X
<tic_> beefsprocket: I'll just registre :)
<beefsprocket> ok
<tic_> beefsprocket: 2 sec
<beefsprocket> np
<archangel_> confused: yeah, sometimes it takes a while
<confused> archangel_: yep lol.. thats why you open your chakras and ask the heavens hah
<archangel_> confused: I need sound, a working printer & macromedia
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> confused: I dont DARE ask more than 1 thing in one night
<martin> editing smb.conf. Would I have to restart to make those changes take effect?
<confused> archangel_: I need sound in a game and need to install java or w/e it's called and have no printer <3 I dont know anything about linux but was the sound unmuted?
<beefsprocket> martin: /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<confused> archangel_: did you get yelled at when doing that? I ask maybe every 10 or something minutes for like 2 or three times until I give up
<martin> ta
<beefsprocket> (or whatever the samba files is there)
<archangel_> confused: I dont know much myself. I checked the mute butten and it's not muted
<confused> archangel_: most of what these people do is by experience and to get experience is doing things first hand or trying to google your questions :)
<sdlnxgk> anyone using digital  speakers????
<archangel_> confused: yeah, I try and do that---->  linuxquestions.org is a great place
<confused> archangel_: I just go anywhere in google if the little description matches the keywords.. going to a site for one thing is like trying out bittorrent :X I dont like either haha
<archangel_> confused: yeah, I hear ya on that one
<sdlnxgk> !digital sound
<beefsprocket> x working tic_ ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about digital sound - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tic_> beefsprocket: no I still says im unregistred
<archangel_> confused: I was thinking about reinstalling, cause my sound was working before thew motherboard change
<beefsprocket> tic_ you did /msg nickserv identify password ? in the server tab?
<confused> archangel_: if you think on that type of concept you might be reinstalling for everything that used to work before a change :)
<archangel_> confused: Yeah, but unfortunatly, my sound was the only thing working
<beefsprocket> confused: for hardware it's done frequently, though unnecessarily with linux :)
<archangel_> lol
<confused> lol
<martin> YES! I'm happy because eveything is fixed. Where would I be, without IRC.
* beefsprocket loves modular kernel and drivers...
<CheeseBurgerMan> martin: Dazed, confused, and aggravated. :)
<beefsprocket> martin: outside, in teh sunshine, enjoying life
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh.
<beefsprocket> meeting women even
<confused> haha
<martin> Both true really.
<martin> Oh dear. Time for bed.
<beefsprocket> always that
<tic_> beefsprocket: could you spell it out for me cause I'm all rusty in irc
<confused> archangel_: sometimes I just wanna punch something when it doesnt go my way in Kubuntu :(
<tic_> beefsprocket: was trying to get my client to log me in but no
<archangel_> confused: tell me about it       lol
<archangel_> confused:  look how many people are in this room----->
<archangel_> confused: look how many people are helping
<archangel_> confused: lol
<confused> oh I know.. I used to be an op in a certain channel and like 0 people did anything :\ it was annoying
<beefsprocket> tic_ if you are registered, try /msg nickserv recover
<beefsprocket> nice
<sdlnxgk> need help PEEPS !!! no sound with digital speakers
<archangel_> Good luck, brother
<archangel_> lol
<confused> archangel_: id hate for you not to get any help from anyone :) you might be the archangel of death :(
<archangel_> see ya in Ubuntu
<archangel_> lol, yeah ......................  boo!
<CheeseBurgerMan> I answer the questions I can answer, I don't know enough to help either of you.
<confused> archangel_: im going bye bye :( I just left there
<confused> good luck :) <3
<archangel_> thanx dude
<archangel_> take care
<archangel_> look me up whenever
<McScruff> hi, my atheros wlan card was working when i installed kubuntu , i updated now it doesnt appear ...
<McScruff> pls help
<sdlnxgk> archangel it's the thought that counts
<sdlnxgk> I know allot but damn can't find the digital settings for sound blaster
<sdlnxgk> maybe linux can't run digital speakers
<xylus__> theirs nothing linux cant do
<xylus__> it all depends on how u tell it to do what u want it to
<GlassCasket> How can I add the alternate CD to my repository?
<xylus__> what do u mean glass
<xylus__> you want to have all the files accessable in your repository?
<GlassCasket> xylus__: Yes, because I don't have to internet yet
<sdlnxgk> xylus  I hear ya  but can't seem to find where to tell linux to use digital speakers anywhere
<GlassCasket> Anyone?
<kalinda> !cmatrix
<ubotu> I know nothing about cmatrix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kalinda> darn
<GlassCasket> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CheeseBurgerMan> GlassCasket: try 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Naturally make sure the alternate CD is in the drive before you run that. ;)
<GlassCasket> Thank you, I'll have to twy that.
<GlassCasket> I did it yesterday without the command line, but forgot how.
<CheeseBurgerMan> GlassCasket: Not sure what you did either, but it's easier for me to give you a command for the terminal than explain a GUI process. :)
<GlassCasket> True. :)
<xylus_> hey guys wana know something pimp about linux?
<xylus_> youll never have to power down yr comp due to a crash
<xylus_> XD
<xylus_> hey glass did you find what you were lookin for?
<xylus_> my its quiet here tonight
<ironfroggy> will a laptop use less battery power if not running X?
<xylus_> no im on a laptop
<ironfroggy> xylus_: that is so bogus.
<xylus_> dosent matter
<xylus_> lol not bogus ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> xylus_: Um, I've had to do that. :P
<ironfroggy> wait, what are you talking abot? what does you being on a laptop have with anything?
<xylus_> lol
<xylus_> realy?
<ironfroggy> yeah software sucks. it crashes. a lot.
<xylus_> shaft
<xylus_> no i mean i use a laptop too
<xylus_> and i know for a fact
<xylus_> power is power
<xylus_> dosent matter what interface your working with
<CheeseBurgerMan> ironfroggy: I'm not really sure, I'd imagine that if you killed X you would save some battery power.
<ironfroggy> different usage patterns use power differently.
<ironfroggy> for example, ive recently taken to keeping swap disabled and its given me about 50% more battery time.
<CheeseBurgerMan> At least, if you used CLI equivilants to the program's you're running. If you kill X and start compiling, you'll use more battery than if you just browse the web with X.
<Sublime> Tm_T- you around?
<CheeseBurgerMan> xylus_: Yeah, I was mucking around with wireless, and I got a kernel panic.
<ironfroggy> I intend to use CLI for writing code in vim and maybe playing some nethack and Go.
<ironfroggy> xylus_: also, enjoy what happens with klauncher dies in some way that prohibits another isntance from being run to replace it. there are lots of ways a system can become unusable and repaired with a reboot.
<_Sublime_> abattoir- you there?
<ironfroggy> anyway, im trying to figure out how to stretch my typical 1.5 hour battery life over a three day camping trip in the mountains. any suggestions?
<abattoir> _Sublime_: yes...
<CheeseBurgerMan> ironfroggy: Maybe something like this? http://geektechnique.org/index.php?id=236
<xylus_> oh btw on freenode do you need a eggdrop to host a perm server?
<ironfroggy> CheeseBurgerMan: im leaving tomorrow!
<xylus_> hey anyone know if u can get a snes emulator for linux?
<xylus_> i wana put some games on here
<xylus_> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> ironfroggy: OK then, it's simple. Use the laptop for 30 minutes each day. ;)
<xylus_> better yet anyone know of any decent games for linux?
<xylus_> i tryed americas army but it runs like a pile of dung
<CheeseBurgerMan> xylus_: blobwars is pretty fun.
<xylus_> blobwars
<xylus_> whats that cheese?
<xylus_> like worms?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/blobWars.php
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, not like worms.
<ironfroggy> maybe i should run the liveCD all weekend so i dont use the harddrive? should save me bundles of power, especially coupled with running everything on the console.
<xylus__> yo cheese
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello.
<xylus__> how do i change the font size of stuff thats in a window
<xylus__> like inside a directory
<xylus__> mines like wayyyyyyyyy too big
<CheeseBurgerMan> Konqueror > Settings > Fonts?
<xylus__> tryed that
<xylus__> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Fonts ?
<proudfoot___> why does ark sometimes say it cannot start a subprocess?
<proudfoot___> when I'm trying to extract files from a dvd to harddrive
<fyrmedic> If I install ubuntu from adept under kubuntu will I have issues after the install
<CheeseBurgerMan> fyrmedic: I assume by 'ubuntu' you mean Gnome.
<fyrmedic> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> You shouldn't. I did it, and have no issues. :)
<beefsprocket> what's the error tic_ ?
<fyrmedic> and how hard is it to bounce between kde and gnome
<CheeseBurgerMan> fyrmedic: Not hard. When you log out, you click on the 'Session' menu and then choose 'Gnome'.
<CheeseBurgerMan> at least, that's what you do in KDM. I assume it's similar in GDM.
<fyrmedic> ok thanks
<roger_> good God, FireFox is not installed
<xylus_> omg im such a idiot
<CheeseBurgerMan> roger_: It's easy enough to install.
<xylus_> knoquer settings fontsize in their!
<xylus_> thats the only font adjustment i forgot to make when i installed kbun lolz
<fyrmedic> Speaking of firefox... Where do I need to unzip the install package for my firefox upgrade?
<nubster> hello
<nubster> can someone gimme a hand installing gcc?
<ticless> beefsprocket: again how did I registre to the nickserv?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nubster: What have you done?
<ticless> beefsprocket: argh it says I'm already registred
<CheeseBurgerMan> nubster: I believe that 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' should instal gcc.
<roger_> what kind of instant messenger do you guys recommend?
<roger_> kopete? gaim?
<abattoir> roger_: kopete?
<CheeseBurgerMan> abattoir: the KDE default messenger.
<beefsprocket> ticless: what's the error?
<wckdkl0wn> did they ever figure out how to view webcams on those?
<abattoir> CheeseBurgerMan: yes, i know... i was suggesting that :P
<ticless> beefsprocket: when running fglrxinfo I get ALOT of errors looks like opengl errors
<abattoir> but his message came just before mine, so it looks like i was asking in response to his second question, rather than his first :)
<beefsprocket> ticless: good test is fgl_glxgears
<ticless> beefsprocket: like [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for BindFramebufferEXT
<beefsprocket> ticless: is there anything there about shm and permissions perchance?
<ticless> check my screen for details
<beefsprocket> k
<ironfroggy> is there any settings i can fiddle with to reduce the harddrive usage?
<CheeseBurgerMan> abattoir: hehe, yes it did. ;)
<beefsprocket> ticless: your vnc is down
<beefsprocket> check mine, I'll show you what to do
<ticless> try now
<ticless> got it
<ticless> check this out
<wckdkl0wn> what would i use to burn bin/cue files?
<wckdkl0wn> k3b?
<roger_> how do I install firefox?
<roger_> add/remove programs?
<wckdkl0wn> or will nero linux do it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> roger_: 'sudo apt-get install firefox' should work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> roger_: Or you can go to mozilla.com and download it.
<roger_> i downloaded it from mozilla. plenty of missing libraries
<Healot> get libgtk+
<wckdkl0wn> i jusyt installed it yesterday with sudo apt-get install firefox
<roger_> doing it :)
<roger_> it should've been included though
<beefsprocket> ticless: we've made progress though
<beefsprocket> just have to try restarting and hope else you'll have to google those couple of errors
* KaiHanari test
<ticless> oki I have seen them in some howto
<ticless> I'll restart x
<beefsprocket> good
<beefsprocket> k
<wckdkl0wn> can i mount a bin file instead of burning it?
<beefsprocket> how we doing tic_ ?
<tic_> beefsprocket: ohh not perfect
<beefsprocket> that's bad ?
<tic_> beefsprocket: stille the same
<beefsprocket> damn
<tic_> beefsprocket: it says libGL version does not match - OpenGL module is using glapi fallback
<beefsprocket> well, what's the error
<beefsprocket> ok
<beefsprocket> what do you get with dmesg |grep fglrx
<tic_> beefsprocket: only error I see is: [fglrx:drm_parse_option]  *ERROR* "agplock" is not a valid option
<tic_> beefsprocket: and a lot of  [<e0be4d3e>]  firegl_takedown+0x60e/0xc60 [fglrx] 
<macd> what comand is it that shows the ubuntu specific version?
<proudfoot___> hey
<proudfoot> whats the equivalent of task manager
<proudfoot> in kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> KSysGuard
<proudfoot> thanks
<ticless> beefsprocket: I cant recover myself it says :)
<ticless> beefsprocket: checing
<beefsprocket> ok
<ticless> beefsprocket: no I dont have the line
<ticless> beefsprocket: do I add it and why?
<beefsprocket> yeah, add it, it lets fglrx access shared memory
<TehUni> i installed kubuntu, then windows. My mbr now points to windows. If i reinstall kubuntu over the old one, will grub see the windows install and let me choose at boot time?
<beefsprocket> once you add it, do sudo mount -a
<beefsprocket> you might not have to reboot
<wckdkl0wn> kaffiene doesnt have sound with a vcd but has sounds with a dvd
<wckdkl0wn> what gives?
<ticless> beefsprocket: done but the same when I run fglrxinfo
<beefsprocket> ticless: what's the output of just "mount"
<beefsprocket> is /dev/shm mounted ?
<ticless> beefsprocket: yes: devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<beefsprocket> ticless: it should say tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs
<beefsprocket> try umount /dev/shm ? not sure if that is safe though, reboot might be better
<ticless> beefsprocket: oh there two tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) wops
<beefsprocket> my running fglrx system says tmpfs
<beefsprocket> oh
<beefsprocket> fglrxinfo says what now?
<ticless> boom
<beefsprocket> worx?
<ticless> no as in alot of [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS
<beefsprocket> ticless: let me check my libgl.so.1.2 file
<ticless> beefsprocket: ehh I don't even have a libgl.so anymore :)
<beefsprocket> ticless: is your /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 a symlink to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 ?
<ticless> how da..
<beefsprocket> case, libGL no libgl :)
<ticless> oh..pyyh
<ticless> libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2
<beefsprocket> size ?
<ticless> 12 bytes
<ticless> for the sl
<beefsprocket> and of so.1.2 ?
<beefsprocket> 628K ?
<ticless> 642476 bytes to be exact
<beefsprocket> ack, that's the same as mine
<ticless> so thats about 628
<beefsprocket> vnc ?
<ticless> ready
<beefsprocket> or I'll keep checking my system
<beefsprocket> ok
<DaSkreech> xylus_: Get outta here!
<kameronk> @ DaSkreech haha
<DaSkreech> kameronk: Hey hey
<jmichaelx> does anyone in here have experience with broadcom wireless cards?
<TrippingOnSugar> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jmichaelx> i realize they can be a pain
<dr_willis> wireless is a pain. :)
<jmichaelx> yeah lol
<jmichaelx> well, i had this card working with kubuntu, but i had to reinstall.... this time i can't get it to work
<ticless> beefsprocket: it does but why is there never an answer when needed :)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<beefsprocket> ticless: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033 someone has a working libgl.so.1.2 apparently
<beefsprocket> ticless: it might have something to do with still having restricted-modules
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i followed those instructions a few times, and they never worked for me
<ticless> beefsprocket: okay
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Try that one then
<abattoir> jmichaelx: wait a few mins. if you can... brb
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, i will be in and out, too
<ticless> beefsprocket: do you think I should try overwriting libGL?
<beefsprocket> yeah, back it up first of course
<beefsprocket> sounds like it worked for a lot of people
<beefsprocket> do you have a dri section at the end of your xorf.conf?
<roger_> is BitchX still popular?
<crimsun> sure.
<ticless> beefsprocket: yes
<Hawkwind> roger_: Some what.  Majority seem to prefer irssi
<beefsprocket> hmm, just making sure
<ticless> beefsprocket: it only says: Mode         0666
<TrippingOnSugar> BitchX FTW
* intelikey is not in the majority
<beefsprocket> that's correct
<osiris> TrippingOnSugar, irssi FTW, imho
<ticless> beefsprocket: JAAA
<beefsprocket> w00t!
<ticless> now fglrx
<beefsprocket> fgl_glxgears
<ticless> shows the ati driver :)
<beefsprocket> I think it was slow because I was watching
<ticless> beefsprocket: oki
<beefsprocket> try now
<ticless> :) this vnc fooks me up
<beefsprocket> I'm disconnected
<beefsprocket> so strange
<ticless> argh 200 fps
<beefsprocket> that's better
<ticless> sweeter
<beefsprocket> ppracer now, then your custom proggy
<ticless> beee
<ticless> beefsprocket: I'll try it out...
<ticless> beefsprocket: ppracer runs smooth
<beefsprocket> beautiful
<beefsprocket> sounds like you're good to go
<ticless> beefsprocket: this is great now I can get back to development
<beefsprocket> schwing
<ticless> beefsprocket: thank you very very much, your my man man
<beefsprocket> np dude, glad it worked
<beefsprocket> now about that tuborg ?
<beefsprocket> heh
<ticless> beefsprocket: I'm deffently owing you a beer
<ticless> beefsprocket: nice
<DaSkreech> Sweet new Mana world :)
<ticless> beefsprocket: you are wellcome :)
<ticless> beefsprocket: I just tried adding you to my msn
<beefsprocket> worked
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Where were the docs on building Ubuntu packages?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<abattoir> jmichaelx: around?
<DaSkreech> THanks
<abattoir> DaSkreech: :)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ping me when you are back.
<Generic> I have my 32-bit kubuntu mounted
<Generic> and i wanted to grab the settings for the sidebar i have in it
<Generic> whereabouts would those be located?
<abattoir> Generic: metabar?
<abattoir> should be in ~/.kde/share/config.. or ~/.kde/share/apps/<nameofapp>
<Generic> and the sidebar should load next time i boot into 64?
<abattoir> Generic: if you copy it and paste it correctly, yes...
<Generic> awesome
<abattoir> Generic: you arent copying the entire folder right? :P
<Generic> heh
<Generic> nah
<Generic> no need to get that crazy
<abattoir> hehe, ok :)
<abattoir> actually, if you have an identical installation, that should work too :)
<Generic> hmm
<Generic> maybe i'll do that instead of filtering out the files i need >_>
* abattoir hides. :P
<Generic> I'll just backup all pre-existing files
<abattoir> Generic: same version of KDE in both?
<Generic> Yup
<abattoir> Generic: if you have the same applications installed, give it a shot... especially when everything is backed up and you have nothing to worry about :)
<Generic> heh
<Generic> will do
<abattoir> i'd expect it to work though
* Generic restarts X
<Generic> yeah, it should
<jmichaelx> abattoir: back
<Generic> key word is should
<Generic> :p
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, there are two routes, using the bcm43xx module that comes w/ the dapper kernel, or ndiswrapper
<abattoir> which did you use before?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i was using ndiswrapper
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, good, then you want to do that now too right?
<Generic> woo
<Generic> it worked
<abattoir> Generic: nice :)
<jmichaelx> some have complained that when using the OS driver the wireless connection is slow
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, i want to get ndiswrapper going again
<Generic> although, i need to install kde theme manager >.<
<Generic> and grab the files out of that folder too >_>
<abattoir> jmichaelx: yes, i have problems w/ the bcm43xx mod too, so i use ndiswrapper
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, then we have to remove that module, and make sure it is not loaded in the future
<abattoir> type 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx'
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you have 'ndiswrapper-utils' installed?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and you have loaded the driver?
<abattoir> *installed, rather
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, i downloaded it from the dell website
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok so 'sudo ndiswrapper -l' says driver present hardware present right?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> jmichaelx: good, now did you do 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx' ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yep
<abattoir> jmichaelx: type this 'echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<abattoir> jmichaelx: this makes sure the bcm43xx module is not loaded at startup
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, done
<xylus_> abattoir: sup man
<abattoir> jmichaelx: now do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<abattoir> xylus_: hello :)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: check the output of 'dmesg'... see if it loaded successfully
<xylus_> i just geared up a snes emulator lol
<xylus_> wasent sure one existed for lx
<jmichaelx> abattoir: how will i know if it loaded successfully?
<xylus_> say you a game abattoir?> know any good lnx games?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: no error messages right?
<xylus_> game* gamer
<xylus_> lol
<DaSkreech> What kind of games do you like?
<abattoir> xylus_: hmm, i rarely play, but Wolfenstein Enemy Territorry semms to be the buzz around here
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no errors, except the firmware missing error, which is good
<xylus_> anything that has decent graphics i can play on linux
<xylus_> lol
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, type 'sudo iwconfig'
<DaSkreech> There you go :)
<xylus_> skreech! lol sup man
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you see wlan0 ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no
<osiris> xylus_, you can play ut2k4 or doom3 under linux
<abattoir> DaSkreech: what was that about posterity yesterday? :P
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i have lo, eth0 and sit0
<DaSkreech> xylus_: Depends on if he likes FPS :)
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Ha ha You woke up I see
<OOD> wine=unlimited possibilities for gaming
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, open up /etc/network/interfaces
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i'm always awake ;)
<DaSkreech> OOD: Really? Can I play Dogs life?
<skeeziks> I'm looking for a good Kopete 0.12.1 deb for Kubuntu - anybody have a good source?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: opened
<OOD> DaSkreech: erm, i meant unlimited possibilites, not unlimited possibilites now :P
<OOD> check appdb to see if your program runs in wine
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, just to be sure can you pastebin the ndiswrapper relevant bits from dmesg
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i wonder what the firmware missing message is about..
<DaSkreech> Hee hee :) Good save OOD
<DaSkreech> xylus_: So what kind of games do you like?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: if its not from ndiswrapper, then must be from bcm43xx, which we unloaded
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it is from bcm43xx
<abattoir> jmichaelx: old ones, or are they still being printed?
<jmichaelx> [17179604.428000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<jmichaelx> abattoir: that error came up twice
<abattoir> jmichaelx: so it has stopped coming?
<jmichaelx> stopped coming?
<kameronk> skeeziks, just use the one from apt-get
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you still keep getting errors.. or are they from when bcm43xx wasnt unloaded?
<xylus_> hm i got dc :(
<xylus_> whats last thing u seen me type?
<Healot> <xylus_> hm i got dc :(
<Healot> <xylus_> whats last thing u seen me type?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i only ran dmesg once, and that error showed up two times in a row
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, ok...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: opened up interfaces right?
<jmichaelx> i had opened interfaces with nano, but have now closed it
<jmichaelx> abattoir: should i open interfaces again?
<Generic> well, crap
<abattoir> jmichaelx: yes, open it...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: opened
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and add 'auto wlan0' in one line and 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp' in the other
<xylus_> skreech you around their cuzin?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: if you look, there'd be similar entries, so you'd get it...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: that is already there
<DaSkreech> Healot: Cute
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, do me a favour, can you tell me what are the options ndiswrapper provides....
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i know -i, -e, -l, what is the other?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: how do i check?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ndisrapper is currently broken here.. so i cant tell for sure
<jmichaelx> ahh
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ndiswrapper --help ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i remember an -m
<jmichaelx> ok
<abattoir> jmichaelx: yes, that's it
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Hey hey!!
<abattoir> jmichaelx:  do a 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<xylus_> oh man i gota get a linux coppy of sof
<xylus_> brb
<abattoir> jmichaelx: that should load ndiswrapper at boot
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : hI! sup!?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: not bad how is Wife and job?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i think i had done that earlier
<jmichaelx> abattoir: should i try a reboot?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, ok, i'm not sure if bcm43xx was unloaded properly, so could you reboot agian?
<abattoir> yes, :)
<abattoir> *again
<jmichaelx> ok, cool, brb
<lnxkde> Wife is not wife yet... is a Girl Friend :) but almost wife 5 year relashionship :) and she is in orlando with the sister of her grandmother that is sick.
<lnxkde> and Job is going good
<lnxkde> not leaving me the money that I want but that is just because I havent worked to much I have been slacking off too much :(
<DaSkreech> Ah shame
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : yep
<lnxkde> today I have done nothing
<lnxkde> watching anime
<lnxkde> :(
<lnxkde> that is my friking distraction
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : did you updated to edgy?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Hope they were good ones :)
<lnxkde> Eureka Seven :D
<intelikey> lnxkde   it's irc.
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, wireless does not show up in network settings
<lnxkde> intelikey hum?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: No I haven't been around my computer long enough to set it up
<DaSkreech> I guess I will soon though
<intelikey> distraction
<intelikey> nm
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Thumbs up then :-)
<lnxkde> intelikey true
<abattoir> jmichaelx: could you pastebin 'dmesg | grep ndiswrapper' ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: will do, brb
<abattoir> jmichaelx: also 'dmesg | grep bcm' ... if it different than the ndiswrapper o/p
<skeeziks> kameronk: They've got a 0.12.1 version now?
<abattoir> *it's
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : I installed edgy, is prety stable I must say to be pre alpha but still I went back to dapper because I keep my job info in my pc
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Smart man :-)
<DaSkreech> I want to chroot or have a new partition
<hulk_> hi all
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : new partition is nice :)
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : be back in 20 minutes
<lnxkde> wel 15
<Chetwin> Man this blows SUSE10.1 AND SLED10 away
<lnxkde> well*
<DaSkreech> Ok
<lnxkde> gona take a showed
<DaSkreech> ha;f way through an anime :)
<OOD> Chetwin: what does?
<lnxkde> I smelll like if something died on me
<lnxkde> shower time
<OOD> don't forget the rubber ducky :P
* lnxkde-shower clening his behind
<Chetwin> Kubuntu
<jmichaelx> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18984
<hulk_> hello all i am new to linux and i was wondering what "freenode" is?
<xylus__> !mirc
<ubotu> I know nothing about mirc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<xylus__> !fserv
<ubotu> I know nothing about fserv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<xylus__> :(
<hulk_> k
<hulk_> thx
<lnxkde-shower> hulk_ freenode is were all we gather and talk about showering :)
<DaSkreech> hulk_: freenode is the servers that the IRC channels are hosted on
<OOD> mirc? why would you need that?
<DaSkreech> hulk_: It's a really big Web site :)
<Chetwin> O0D: windows
<xylus__> i want an irc cliant for linux that has fserv support
* DaSkreech points lnxkde-shower to the bathroom
<hulk_> thx for replys
<jmichaelx> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18985
<lnxkde-shower> lol I off to it :D
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, ndiswrapper doesnt load the driver properly....
<jmichaelx> abattoir: hmm
<OOD> xylus__:http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5112
<Chetwin> So i tried installing my fglrx drivers today...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you can first try to remove the driver and install it again...
<Chetwin> It worked, but kde was SCREWY
<abattoir> jmichaelx: same driver you used before?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am not sure, but i think so
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok do a 'sudo ndiswrapper -e...' and install the driver again..
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok brb
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok
<intelikey> maybe you can't build 2.6.15  as k6-II  ???  the option is there but it goes all the way through the make an still no vmlinux or bzimage   and no  arch/k*    anyone  pointers ?
<crimsun> intelikey: a ``make bzImage''?
<hulk_> how do u connect to dcc?
<eXCeSS> !fsck
<ubotu> I know nothing about fsck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> crimsun with no arch/k* dir ?
<crimsun> intelikey: which arch/k* are you referring to?
<alagran> I can't get the title bar when I have compiz running.
<intelikey> crimsun i'm willing to try it...  in the build tree
<crimsun> intelikey: vanilla (plain kernel.org) or ubuntu source?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it does not want to let me remove the driver.... when i -e the driver, it say it is not there, but when i ndiswrapper -l, it shows up
<intelikey> there is arch/i?86     ubuntu source
<hulk_> anyone have lady in the water?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: did you manually remove /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 by any chance?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it is possible, i have tried a lot of things
<abattoir> jmichaelx: or manually remove / edit something else?
<crimsun> hulk_: um, I think you asked in the wrong channel?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmmm.. i wonder what exactly happened...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: good question
<hulk_> how do i change channels?
<crimsun> intelikey: I'll need to pull the source, sec please
<hulk_> sorry for being a noob
<abattoir> jmichaelx: what did you do? :P
<crimsun> intelikey: also, dapper or edgy?
<abattoir> hulk_: /join <nameofchannel>
<intelikey> crimsun i'm trying to get framebuffering to work and at the same time building in ext# fs and scsi support  (root is on sda1 ext3)  so i wont need the initramfs.img   but as of yet...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i wish i could tell you lol
<intelikey> crimsun dapper
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hehe...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i have installed and removed ndiswrapper a few times
<hulk_> im off
<hulk_> thanks and gnite all
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i installed it the first time with automatix, last time with apt-get
<jmichaelx> if that makes any difference
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmmm, that shouldnt be causing all this...
<jmichaelx> yeah
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok... check if you have /etc/ndiswrapper
<intelikey> crimsun i did the make menuconfig and selected k6  set the frame buffering and ext3 and scsi and my cards module to all be compiled in  and then did the   make  and it finished no errors  (lots of warnings but no errors)   but there is  no  arch/k??? subdir  and make install errors out...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: under that bcmwl5? and under that some files?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i nanoed /etc/ndiswrapper ... nothing there
<intelikey> crimsun i expected an arch/k6  or k6*  but nothing.
<alagran> I can't get the title bar when I have compiz running.
<abattoir> jmichaelx: its a folder...
<jmichaelx> ahh
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : now I am clean :D
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, bcmwl5
<jmichaelx> and files
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm... ok... wait a sec
<lnxkde> talking about cleaning I have been cleaning my 160 GIG partition tha tis full of anime and Linux stuff
<lnxkde> I am saving almost 20 DVDs full of crap
<lnxkde> the other things were just rm -rf /media/media-hd/crap/
* DaSkreech unpins nose
<DaSkreech> Thank goodness!
<lnxkde> lol
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i'm tempted to ask you to remove /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5, but tbh, i dont exactly know what you've done, hence dont know what to suggest
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i cannot tell you exactly, i followed several different sets of instructions i found in forums
<lnxkde> DaSkreech so what have you been doing?
<jmichaelx> all involving ns=diswrapper
<jmichaelx> ndiswrapper*
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Practicing being sick
<abattoir> jmichaelx: this is the xp driver?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i assume so
<abattoir> jmichaelx: is there one for an earlier version of windows?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech you got sick? or you have been trying to get off the job?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i can loom again, but i think this was the nly driver dell had on their site
<DaSkreech> Both!
<jmichaelx> look*
<DaSkreech> Nice Timing eh?
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> well that happens
<abattoir> jmichaelx: found this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140214&page=2, look at the last post
<lnxkde> but that is really bad aha getting of the job and getting sick.. so no party time :(
<abattoir> jmichaelx: or you could try bcm43xx
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i will try the instructions you just gave me and report back tomorrow night lol
<jmichaelx> i had better go to bed, thanks a lot for the help!
<abattoir> jmichaelx: heh, ok :)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: I'll live
<DaSkreech> Plus I like work :(
<abattoir> i wonder why broadcom cards in dell laptops always are troublesome....
<lnxkde> I dont remember what you work is
<jmichaelx> good night all/ gue nacht zusammen
<lnxkde> ...
<jmichaelx> i dunno but they sure are
<lnxkde> lol
<jmichaelx> night!
<DaSkreech> Programming
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Night!
<abattoir> jmichaelx: good night
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : I see
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : hope you get right soon :)
<lnxkde> well*
<lnxkde> my english really sucks....
<DaSkreech> Well Going back to work tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Been off for two weeks
<DaSkreech> Been "off" for two weeks
<lnxkde> wow that is a lot
<lnxkde> what did you had? a big bad flu?
<Healot> summer break eh?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I just work from home really
<DaSkreech> Miss my Linux Box though :(
<lnxkde> :(
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : well good day on work tomorow :)
<lnxkde> I have to go now :(
<DaSkreech> New episode? :)
<lnxkde> I have to be up tomorow at 8 I have to be in the office at 9:30am  and it is 1am here
<intelikey> i went for food.   if crimsun comes back before i do.
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : I have 2gigs of anime and 4 gig of japanese drama
<lnxkde> :)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Night Say hi to the "family"
<DaSkreech> and two days to watch them in!!
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : well I am happy we could chat soemthing today I kind of missed you ;P
<lnxkde> well I have to sleep if not tomorw my head ache will kill me and I will have to kill someone to fell better :D ( my Vice President )
<Healot> cartoon geeks
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Night!!
<DaSkreech> Healot: Hey!! I'm a cartoon Nerd!!
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : God bless u!!  bye
<Healot> MilfhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Good Morning abattoir, aegeanlinux, DaSkreech, emonkeylap, Healot, intelikey, ironfroggy, |lostbyte| and everyone I might have forgotten!
<abattoir> hmm, that's a pretty big list :)
<intelikey> say jan.
<abattoir> Good morning :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Before I try to update the kernel, I am having a problem with kdedata-libs
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: you are installing the edgy kernel in dapper...?
<MilhousePunkRock> That was the plan, abattoir...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: that's definitely not recommended :)
<Chetwin> I can't install java for the life of me
<Chetwin> Someone help!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am aware of the risk...
<aegeanlinux> Good morning MilhousePunkRock
<jason> sup all
<abattoir> i wonder if it is even possible :)
<aegeanlinux> WB my dear friend ;)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: due to dependencies and stuff
<Chetwin> !java
<MilhousePunkRock> Ignite said it was...
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, try it if you want :)
<jason> looking for a decent irc channel for 80's music or those in their 30's
<jason> any suggestions
<abattoir> jason: try /list and search
<jason> thanz
<intelikey> apt-get install java-common
<MilhousePunkRock> Dependencies is a good key word... Adept updater says kdelibs-data is upgradeable, but it fails everytime
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Cool I didn't even say hi personally
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Hi!!
<MilhousePunkRock> I was looking for familiar names on the list, DaSkreech
<abattoir> DaSkreech: what's your take on him installing(or trying to install, rather) an edgy kernel in dapper?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<intelikey> why not grab the source and roll your own ?
<intelikey> disreguard previous...
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: are you referring to the kernel or the kdelibs-data?
<intelikey> no.   not at all....  :)
<ubuntu> hi
<intelikey> i didn't say nothing.
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Umm YMMV?
<intelikey> forget you even read that...
<MilhousePunkRock> lol intelikey
<MilhousePunkRock> I mean, if I _try_ to install the kernel, Grub will still let me use my current ones, or not?!?!
<ubuntu> i have dsl distro when i login i can not start x in nvedia driver
<intelikey> this conversation never took place.    do i make my self clear souldar ?
<jason> gosh not having much luck looking for those interested in 80's music
<ubuntu> i have geforce msi
<DaSkreech> jason: Honestly Freenode is not where you should be looking
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: I think you need to install the nvidia driver outside of X...
<jason> any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> Try Efnet or Dalnet
<jason> how?
<intelikey> 80's music.... pfft.
<MilhousePunkRock> !nvidia > ubuntu
<jason> im using the k chat client
<DaSkreech> Kchat?
<intelikey>  /server irc.efnet.net
<jason> Koncersation
<MilhousePunkRock> Konversation, jason?
<jason> yup
<DaSkreech> Do that Then try /list again in the efnet window
<jason> efnet?
<jason> where is the efnet window?
<DaSkreech> It's a different server
<intelikey> /server irc.efnet.net
<jason> how do I get a different server window?
<DaSkreech> Should be a new tab
<jason> btw kubuntu is the best distro I have tried!
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to my inintial problem: What can I do to update kdelibs-data when neither adept nor apt-get upgrade -f kdelibs-data let me do it?
<jason> MilhousePunkRoc did you try straight    apt-get?
<jason> ok
<jason> i see
<jason> what about automatix?
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, it's got some dependencies, jason, and does not succeed...
<Generic> is it safe to swap my repositories list with these? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Recommended_Dapper_Sources
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock if you like forcing things  and breaking things (seems apparent)  use dpkg -i --force-all package-name.deb
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: I think it comes from me upgrading KDE to 3.5.3 from a different repo a while ago, which worked fine... Two days ago I added another repo to get an suspend2 patched kernel... Then it upgraded a lot of stuff, all the KDE things to 3.5.3
<aegeanlinux> !thank you
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wolfmanz> Is there a way to get the programs in the task bar so when you click on them they get indented as in the it looks like its a pushed in button? and can you do this without switching themes?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock better way.  set the repos to edgy and apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade    hehhe that'll put you to the lead of the pack....
<jason> is there a better chat client than konversation that will list other servers.... no offense.. I just dont feel like doing stuff that I do at work
<intelikey> xchat
<jason> thanx that sounds familiar intelikey
<intelikey> it has a server list at startup.
<jason> kewl
<intelikey> and can be called at any time...
<jason> I could prolly do it mannually but that seems like work to me
<MilhousePunkRock> Generic: Why don't you rather add those and keep the old ones too?
<intelikey> unless they have ruined that in the latest ubuntu...  hehhe i haven't tested it in dapper
<Generic> MilhousePunkRock, I'm pretty sure some of the repositories in that list are some of the defaults
<jason> love adept!!
* MilhousePunkRock needs to take out the trash now... Will be back in 10 minutes...
<jason> haha intelikey!
<Generic> alright
<DaSkreech> Night!
<SystematicDub> hey n00b question but I'm trying to find out if my motherboard can boot from an external usb drive.  Could it be a good indicator if on my BIOS boot menu if one of the options is "boot from external usb device"  No brainer but it's an older motherboard and being new I go thru that paranoid will it work bit
<Generic> yeah
<Generic> check the bios boot options
<Generic> if it says external usb device, it can
<Generic> or usb mass storage device
<SystematicDub> that's what it is
<SystematicDub> I'm going off of memory cause the comp I'm booting off is off line right now
<SystematicDub> so I can't check
<SystematicDub> Thanks Generic
<Generic> no problem
<Steven_> does anyone here use qtorrent?
* Hikaru79 uses ktorrent.
<intelikey> why am i seeing  "  CC      arch/i386/math-emu/fpu_tags.o "  when compiling an i586 kernel ?
<Hikaru79> I recently installed Kubuntu on a partition next to Windows, and let it write the MBR on its own. Now when I select Windows XP from GRUB, I get "NTLDR not found" :( Is this a known issue? Any known workarounds?
<Hikaru79> Correction, it wasn't on a partition next to Windows, it was on a hard drive seperate from Windows.
<Hikaru79> But on the same computer.
<Generic> !flash > me
<intelikey> !flash > Generic
<Generic> heh
<Generic> it worked the first time ;)
<intelikey> !does > me   work
<ubotu> I know nothing about does  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Generic> anyone know how to setup flash in 64-bit?
<noiesmo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aegeanlinux> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hikaru79> And I know the partition wasn't damaged because I can still mount it.
<kameronk> Generic, you can't use flash in 64 bit
<Generic> yes...
<Generic> I was once referred to a tutorial while installing it
<Generic> but, i was installing it
<aegeanlinux> Generic: you have to have a 32bit firefox installed for it ;)
<Generic> so i couldn't really bookmark it :/
<kameronk> yeah, use wine and the windows version
<Generic> that's a little overkill
<intelikey> wine in 64bit  works there ?
<intelikey> i thought wine needed 32bit
<Generic> linux32 FTW!
<Generic> oh wait, it doesn't work >_>
<Generic> I guess you can compile it from source
<timi> im having major problems w/ wlanassistant
* MilhousePunkRock is back!
<MilhousePunkRock> timi What is it?
<timi> well it finds my home network and the signal is great
<MilhousePunkRock> That's good
<timi> i put in my WEP and sometimes it works.
<timi> usually it wont connect like twice then it will say not connected but in the backgroudn it will be connecte
<_rince_> mrgn
<timi> now it just says not could not connect over and over again, after working five minutes ago
<timi> and the netwrok is in the hows w/ a strong signal
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird... Do you have auto .. in your /etc/network.interfaces ?
<digibre4k_> '[h[f
<timi> i dunno, im not on the linux comp anymore
<timi> i mean if i disable my wireless card it tells me it has ben disabled, and it will reable it, it will find my home netwrok, i have the correct wep and it wont connect, with all six stars
<MilhousePunkRock> I will post my interfaces on a paste bin, and mark the lines you need to check for... Can you print or save it, timi?
<timi> yea i guess i can
<Konstable> I can't install anything.  Nothing here likes my AMD64...
* timi yes
<Konstable> would an i386 kernel work on an AMD64 processor?
<aegeanlinux> Konstable: yes
<abattoir> Konstable: sure
<Konstable> This is my 5th linux install. And 5th time in a row it doesnt work... I don't think I can be bothered trying a 6th one.
<aegeanlinux> Konstable: all the time with a 64 bit install?
<timi_> what does connection reset by peer mean
<Konstable> No I had a different computer before.
<intelikey> timi_ means you killed it.
<timi_> ok
<abattoir> Konstable: what 'didnt work' ?
<intelikey> peer is the user end   host is the server end.
<timi_> ah ok
<MilhousePunkRock> timi_: --> http://pastebin.ca/101834
<timi_> ok
<timi_> thanks ill save it and check later
<timi_> linux was starting to give me a headache so i had to quit
<MilhousePunkRock> If you are a "quitter" Linux won't make you happy, I guess...
<Konstable> first time, long time ago, I had a "winmodem".  second time the distribution didnt support my USB keyboard and mouse.  third time, during the install it told me that "This install is broken", and I couldnt figure out how to get past it (I guess CD image was corrupted).  fourth time, Ubuntu - CD image was corrupted and it couldnt recover.  fifth time, now, Kubuntu - CD image was corrupted, it fixed itself up, but nothing works on AMD64
<intelikey> remote host closed connection generally means your xserver killed the irc client   the little [x]  close the window thingy   but the quit message can also be set with  /quit blah...
<abattoir> Konstable: what do you mean 'nothing works', java, flash etc.? there are ways to make it work
<FluxLover> Konstable For something to work on 64bit.. you have to compile it to work for it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Konstable: It is recommended you do the CD check on the boot prompt before you intend to install it...
<FluxLover> Konstable Unless its already set to work for 64bit
<timi_> well i wanted to rip a collection but without internet....
<abattoir> Konstable: but if you are new, i'd suggest install i386 first
<timi_> so i jsut got off figured i get help on this since i dont have net on that one and get back on later
<Konstable> Yes, I'm thinking about i386.  But thats another 700MB download and a half hour install process.
<FluxLover> Konstable its better if it works the rite way then for it to be working just for you to get by, think of it that way
<FluxLover> So do what it takes to get it done rite :)
<FluxLover> Its only 30 min
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Back to my "broken" package... I guess I will have to download the .deb prior to the command you gave me earlier?
<MilhousePunkRock> Konstable: If you keep on getting broken downloads, check if you RAM might be corrupted...
<intelikey> yes and (full or relative) path is needed.
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: I'll look for the appropriate package now...
<Konstable> the one that I know was broken for sure, the Ubuntu, was from my university's mirror.  And a friend of mine did a m5 checksum check on that and it turned out that it was their copy that was corrupted in the first place.  And the Debian install which told me "the install was broken" was on an old computer which subsequently blew up (yes...with a bang).
<intelikey> i.e. in the same dir  sudo dpkg -i --force-all packag-name.deb           not in the $PWD    sudo dpkg -i --force-all /path/to/package-name.deb
<intelikey> blow the end out of a capacitior ???
<intelikey> -i
<Konstable> intelikey: I'm not exactly sure.  It was getting a lot of corruption all over the place.  Then it kept resetting, the OS died, etc.  I decided to just give it to a friend a buy a new computer.  And that friend said the power box blew up with a bang as soon as he turned it on.
<intelikey> OH HELL!  3 hours of compiling to see  this.
<intelikey> arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o: In function `setup_arch': undefined reference to `check_acpi_pci'
<intelikey> make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Error 1
<intelikey> Konstable sounds like one of the big cans in the ps over heated and blew the end out.     probably ps going bad to begin with that caused all the 'random' erroring.
<kosh> power supplies are a leading cause of crashes on boxes of all cases except on windows boxes where you have symantec software installed, in which case that causes crashes more often then the ps does
<kosh> however on a windows box without symantec software most crashes will probably be from the power supply
<intelikey> kosh i like windows xp by distance
<kosh> I am not saying that windows is very good, just that most "stability" problems are not the fault of windows itself
<intelikey> the longer the distance from it the better i like it...  :)
<kosh> since it still has massive security problems that are its fault
<kosh> however from what I have read the 64bit version is a lot more secure, they broke compat with a lot of things and protect kernel memory space more
<intelikey> crimsun i'll check back with you on the kernel issue tomarrow.
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Adept says kdelibs-data Installed version 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1 Candidate version 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock look with the web browser on the ubuntu.com  site.   find what you need.
<intelikey> you can grab packages dirrectly from there.
<intelikey> i'm sleep.    later.
<MilhousePunkRock> Damn, intelikey left too quick
<blackmesa> anyone who can take a look on a compiling problem a hvae with Mesa?
<mysir> god day
<mysir> the italian chatt for kubuntu?
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mysir> tks :)
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Did you see what I wrote at 8:22 (my 8:22 that is)?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: about kdelibs?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, the versions...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: try a dist-upgrade, maybe a new version is out
<MilhousePunkRock> I found kdelibs-data (4:3.5.3-1ubuntu9) on the ubuntu site, will that work?
<abattoir> !info kdelibs-data
<ubotu> kdelibs-data: core shared data for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 6917 kB, installed size 27476 kB
<abattoir> !info kdelibs-data edgy
<ubotu> kdelibs-data: core shared data for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 6988 kB, installed size 27676 kB
<abattoir> so you took the edgy one...
<Generic> I'm setting up 32-bit firefox on my 64-bit install
<MilhousePunkRock> That's what I found... Maybe I can locate the exact one though
<abattoir> Generic: how did skype go?
<Generic> although, i keep getting this error: /usr/local/bin/firefox32: line 1: libjavaplugin_oji.so: command not found
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: exact one? from kubuntu.org repo?
<MilhousePunkRock> The candidate one... I think it's already here, but it fails to install... apt-get upgrade does not download, so I guess I already have it
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: then why doesnt it show as Installed?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, let me get this straight... 'what' asks for kdelibs-data......?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: the kernel?
<MilhousePunkRock> No, adept-updater tells me, there is a newer version
<MilhousePunkRock> But it fails to install, since it can't remove the old one that is used by x-torrent of ktorrent
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, so you havent touched anything yet? w.r.t the new kernel and stuff....?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: I want to resolve that problem first...
<MilhousePunkRock> Once that is done, I will bite the bullet and try the kernel
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I look if the package is already in the cache?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, ok, i was confused... i thought you had done something by trying to install the kernel
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: apt-cache policy kdelibs-data
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: so you ran 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<MilhousePunkRock> not the latter...
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird, it says the candidate is in the official kubuntu repo and the one I got KDE 3.5.3 from
<abattoir> wait a sec, it says 3.5.4?
<MilhousePunkRock> It does say "Have to fetch 0B of 7097 kB"
<abattoir> oh, ok, 3.5.3 it is...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Let me explain the prerequisites first...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, still i'm a bit dazed, dont know the background properly.... what did you do, and what is the situation.. pleas explain if you can
<MilhousePunkRock> I got KDE 3.5.3 once it was stable, from a different repo... Lately it got a lot of stuff concerning KDE, all Version 3.5.3 (kdm, kate, konqueror, ...)
<MilhousePunkRock> That other stuff came as "available updates"
<MilhousePunkRock> But it fails to get the kdelibs-data in the apropriate version
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, form an 'external' one, not kubuntu.org..?
<MilhousePunkRock> I asked for a repo on the german kubuntu channel
<wilfredH> hey guys, I have a new blank hd in my box and I want to format it - what do I use?
<abattoir> wilfredH: qtparted ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: and...?
<wilfredH> abattoir: is that a gui or cli app?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: my guess is the two versions are clashing
<abattoir> wilfredH: GUI
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Got KDE from there, worked fine ever since...
<wilfredH> abattoir: is that in kubuntu by default or do I have to install it?
<galorin> How do I use the WebControl script for Amarok?  I started it, but don't know what to do next.
<abattoir> wilfredH: in the livecd? or an install?
<wilfredH> abattoir: install
<abattoir> wilfredH: i dont think it is present, try executing 'qtparted', see if it loads
<abattoir> wilfredH: else 'sudo apt-get install qtparted' should get it installed
<abattoir> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: How do I "translate" the apt-get output of the repos into an URL?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ugh, what do you mean? your sources.list must have that info
<MilhousePunkRock> http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<MilhousePunkRock> Of course with the spaces I can't acces that in Fx, to download the package manually
<wilfredH> abattoir: working nicely, thanks
<abattoir> wilfredH: np :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: though why you'd want to download the package manually beats me...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: if you have KDE from another source, then it might clash w/ that
<MilhousePunkRock> for that one dpkg command intelikey said earlier
<MilhousePunkRock> but it's kubuntu KDE
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: which command... ugh..
<MilhousePunkRock>  sudo dpkg -i --force-all packag-name.deb
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, do whatever you want...
<jal_> hola???
<MilhousePunkRock> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jal_> alguien espaol?
<MilhousePunkRock> !es > jal_
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Is there anyway I can resolve that issue?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: as far as i can see, the KDE packages you got from the other repo are clashing w/ the KDE packages for kubuntu.org repo
<Chetwin> How do I install java
<Chetwin> It's not working
<abattoir> so remove either of them do an update and a dist-upgrade
<abattoir> i'd suggest using the 'official' kubuntu.org repo though
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Consciencely I only got the initial KDE 3.5.3 from the other repo
<Chetwin> grrrrr
<Chetwin> friggin suse spoiled me
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: and then you installed kubuntu.org packages after that?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: The updater did that automatically
<digitalslacker> Chetwin: http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2006/06/28/install-the-jre-in-debian/
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm, my guess was something wasnt cleaned up properly...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: It does not let me reinstall the current version, and if I uninstall it wants to remove everything that depends on it... That's pretty much all KDE programs
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: try removing that repo, update and dist-upgrade
<digitalslacker> Chetwin: you'll want to do the apt-get for JRE in the command line because doing so through Adept or Synaptic could cause problems when it's time to answer a few questions during install
<Chetwin> I hea ryou
<Chetwin> thanks
<Chetwin> I get a bunch of errors
<MilhousePunkRock> where is the sources list?
<digitalslacker> Chetwin: what kind of errors?
<abattoir>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't want to remove that repo in case I need it again, adept won't let me comment it out
<Chetwin> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse sun-java5-plugin 1.5.0-06-1 [1334B] 
<Chetwin> Fetched 1334B in 0s (5502B/s)
<Chetwin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Chetwin>   Major opcode:  148
<Chetwin>   Minor opcode:  3
<Chetwin>   Resource id:  0x0
<Chetwin> Failed to open device
<digitalslacker> I got that error when I first tried too, can't remember for sure exactly how I fixed it
<Chetwin> grrr
<Hawkwind> Chetwin: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Hawkwind> Chetwin: Read that post on my forums
<abattoir> !lfd
<ubotu> I know nothing about lfd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> Hawkwind: guess they didnt approve it :(
<Hawkwind> Guess not, or the bot is forgetful :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Same thing, abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what happens?
<MilhousePunkRock> The error messages are in German, as usual...
<MilhousePunkRock> dpkg-deb Subprocess paste killed with Signal (broken pipes)
<MilhousePunkRock> that would be the translation, I guess, abattoir ^^
<digitalslacker> could someone tell me how to get Power Saving to stop turning itself back on whenever X is restarted?
<digitalslacker> is that a no?
<dlissner> ok i just installed kubuntu and have a couple of questions regarding kde
<raphink> digitalslacker: have you tried turning it off in systemsettings?
<dlissner> is there anyone here tht can assist me in installing themes?
<raphink> dlissner: don't ask if you can ask, just ask your question
<digitalslacker> raphink: yes, I turned it off there and through kcontrol, both ways gets reset when X is restarted
<raphink> weird
<dlissner> ok well raph i am trying to install new themes for kde
<raphink> dlissner: what theme?
<dlissner> self revolution
<dlissner> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42876
<raphink> can't even see how it looks like
<dlissner> i try to download and after a few kbs it locks up and this kate application opens
<raphink> did you download the theme file dlissner?
<dlissner> then it does nothing for a few minutes and finnally says
<raphink> dlissner: right click on the link and choose save as
<dlissner> such and such file is a binary, downloading it will cause it to corrupt
<raphink> and call it ... well ... dunno ... selfrevolution.kth
<raphink> for ex
<MilhousePunkRock> Power Saving is a difficult issue... I am fighting with for days and days already, digitalslacker
<dlissner> well ther isn't an option because the link just links to a php file that starts the dl
<raphink> dlissner: right click and choose save as and name it selfrevolution.kth
<Hawkwind> dlissner: It downloads fine here
<raphink> the php script doesn't start the DL imo, it identifies as the file to DL
<digitalslacker> MilhousePunkRock: the thing is, I have 2 Dapper systems here. 1 is from a clean install and one is upgraded from Breezy. The upgrade works fine
<dlissner> if i try to save as it jsut saves the php file
<Hawkwind> dlissner: What web browser, konqueror ?
<MilhousePunkRock> digitalslacker: Try researching the config files it needs and compare them on both installations
<dlissner> maybe i should install firefox
<raphink> why?
<dlissner> yeah hawk
<dlissner> is firefox on the kubuntu cd?
<dlissner> dvd i mean
<raphink> konqueror is great :)
<Hawkwind> dlissner: I'm using firefox and it downloads fine here
<link_36p> Is there any way to incorporate a password into a shell script?
<raphink> you don't need the CD/DVD if you hvae internet access dlissner
<raphink> link_36p: what for?
<dlissner> well the thing is i am on broadband
<dlissner> and in windows my speeds are great
<dlissner> i start up kubuntu
<dlissner> i haven't gotten over 5k a second yet
<dlissner> i don't know what the deal it but it just seems to not agree with my connection
<link_36p> raphink: Oh i just made a quick script for replacing some files to switch from xgl to just plain X but id rather just be able to execute them without typing in my password every time.
<raphink> link_36p: man sudo
<raphink> and especially, man sudoers
<raphink> :)
<link_36p> thx :)
<raphink> that will teach you how to gain root priviledgs on some commands without a password
<raphink> for a given user
<dlissner> well how will i install the theme anyway if I ever get it downloaded?
<raphink> dlissner: clik on it in konqueror
<raphink> or go to systemsettings, to the appearance section
<dlissner> then to style?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> or theme
<dlissner> there is no theme option
<dlissner> would import scheme be it?
<raphink> import theme
<raphink> I gues
<link_36p> raphink: if i changed ownership of my xorg.conf file and my kdmrc file that would do the trick to right?
<dlissner> nm that's colors
<dlissner> k well thanks
<raphink> link_36p: no
<raphink> link_36p: that'll be he trick to crash X
<link_36p> raphink: why?
<raphink> link_36p: you should not change ownership of files in the system
<andriijas> sudo kate /etc/foo.conf  doesnt work, is it possible to fix so that i can edit config files with kate?
<raphink> link_36p: use sudoers
<link_36p> raphink: oh ok.
<dlissner> i am used to using litestep in windows which i assumed was similar
<dlissner> oh i found it by typing kcontrol
<raphink> yes dlissner
<raphink> it's not in systemsettings somehow
<digitalslacker> wow, according to Adept, removing klaptop and a couple other laptop related apps, that means removing 592 packages including everything KDE and XFCE, Firefox, all of the games, and even X server
<dlissner> yeah they ought to fix that
<andriijas> sudo kate /etc/foo.conf  doesnt work, is it possible to fix so that i can edit config files with kate? please
<andriijas> "cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<kosh> instead try kdesu kate /etc/foo.conf
<kosh> kdesu is for graphical apps, sudo is for cli stuff
<andriijas> thx man
<dlissner_> hm
<cfraz89> hi :)
<raphink> hi cfraz89
<dlissner> raph is there a way to get rid of the bar on the bottom and such?
<cfraz89> hi raphink
<raphink> sure dlissner
<raphink> click on the bar and choose configure
<raphink> then you can auto-hide it
<raphink> add another bar
<raphink> or multiple ones
<raphink> move components to other bars
<raphink> etc.
<dlissner> increasing my screen resolution seems to do nothing
<dlissner> do i have to reboot first?
<crazy_penguin> good morning all! :)
<RichJ> from irssi, how do i disconnect the screen to get back to a terminal?
<raphink> morning crazy_penguin
<raphink> dlissner: you never need to reboot unless you change the kernel
<raphink> dlissner: but you need to restart X when you change your screen resolution
<dlissner> raphink: how do i do that?
<bbt> is there an easy way to submit a bug without e-mail subscribing or such ?
<raphink> Rich you can use ctrl+alt+Fx, 1 < x < 6 for example :)
<abattoir> RichJ: /quit ?
<RichJ> gah
<raphink> dlissner: ctrl+alt+delete
<raphink> backspace I mean
<RichJ> abattoir: <-nixternal...edgy updates killed my xserver
<dlissner> end current session?
<abattoir> RichJ: any errors?
<cfraz89> if you use randr you shouldnt have to restart x?
<raphink> dlissner: you cvan do that first, then press alt+ctrl+backspace
<abattoir> RichJ: i recognise the name :)
<RichJ> hehe
<abattoir> RichJ: you get errors?
<RichJ> ya, all about ATI
<digitalslacker> MilhousePunkRock: I think I found a work-around for my power saving issues. I installed kpowersave, configured it, restarted and it appears to be working the way I want
<RichJ> did the dpkg-reconfigure, and that has changed big time in edgy
<RichJ> there are some messages that are way to informative i think
<abattoir> RichJ: nothing about fonts ?
<RichJ> i didnt' notice
<MilhousePunkRock> I could have recommended that... KPowersave doesn't help my with my buggy video chip, digitalslacker
<link_36p> Does anyone know why my "super" key might now be working?
<dlissner> raph it just goes back to normal
<Healot> super key? what super key, link_36p?
<raphink> dlissner: ah
<abattoir> Healot: i think he means the windows key
<digitalslacker> MilhousePunkRock: oh, what are you trying to do?
<dlissner> is it because of driver support or something?
<link_36p> I was calling it the super key because thats how compiz refered to it.
<dlissner> in windows i run at a lot higher res.
<MilhousePunkRock> Getting suspend to work, digitalslacker
<MilhousePunkRock> I already tried a different kernel, but the bug is not solved there...
<link_36p> Im using a logitech USB keyboard.
<kral> good morning all
<digitalslacker> MilhousePunkRock: to my understanding, suspend functionality is buggy in Linux or at least some distros. Not sure why though
<dlissner> uh heh what is the deal.
<kral> I have a problem in installing kubuntu, can someone help me_
<MilhousePunkRock> digitalslacker: Indeed...
<dlissner> i don't think linux is for me
<kosh> dlissner: what is the deal with what?
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: So, from what I read ^^ above, you havn't had much luck then ?
<kosh> dlissner: since most of us are not psychic unless you say what your problem is you are unlikely to get help
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: I am still on it
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Don't give up - and when you work it out , email me step-by-step how you did it ; )
<dlissner> kosh
<kral> when I start to install kubuntu I reach step 3 (choose keyboard layout) and I can't choose because I have an empty list, and there is no way to pass this step... what should I do?
<cfraz89> kral: it sounds a little like your cd might be corrupted :)
<kral> I made the cd test, and I passed it
<aegeanlinux> kral: screaming loudly and banging your head against the wall might help ... if that doesn't work, try it on another machine, and if that doesn'\t work, I think you might need a new CD
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: I figured out it's a bug with my video driver yesterday
<aegeanlinux> Coolies, what driver do you use MilhousePunkRock?
<kosh> dlissner: well just saying my name won't tell me what your problem is
<kral> I tried even on another machine... and it worked...
<MilhousePunkRock> savage, aegeanlinux
<cfraz89> hmm
<kral> can I send you a screenshot of the problem?
<cfraz89> sure
<aegeanlinux> I see.
<cfraz89> i think i understand what is wrong though
<kral> thank you
<cfraz89> kral: did you try the alternate cd?
<cfraz89> its harder to use, but tends to work more oftern :)
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: IMHO, the best (open source'd code) chip is SIS
<Healot> sis?
<aegeanlinux> yeah
<Healot> VIA imho
<MilhousePunkRock> if you look at http://thinkwiki.org locate the T23 and look at the page for the savage chip, it tells about the bug all the way down to the bottom
<kral> I didn't know about an alternate cd
<Healot> via nic, via, south bridge, ac97, via's SATA controllers, etc...
<aegeanlinux> How is VIA's openGL Healot?
<cfraz89> kral: its the older text-based installer
<Healot> via doesn't have graphics iirc
<cfraz89> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<kral> cfraz89: that's what I prefear :) do you think I can have text based installer even with this cd?
<cfraz89> kral: nope sorry. the livecd only has graphical installer, and the alternate cd only has text installer, no live mode
<kral> this is my first time with kubuntu, I always used slackware, so I prefear text based installer :)
<Healot> use the alternate install then
<cfraz89> thats good. as long as your comfortable with the installer :)
<Healot> the previous ubuntu versions used text installer btw
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: But I can't change the onboard video chip in my laptop easily, if at all
<aegeanlinux> yeah, I know
<kral> ok thank you a lot guys, I'll leave here (I need to go to my workplace for download the cd eheh)
<aegeanlinux> your stuck with it :-D
<dlissner> kosh: my problem is changing my screen resolution does nothing
<aamor> anyone here using ubuntu for Mac?
<aegeanlinux> Hey, while I am here, does anyone have an old ~15GB hard drive that they don't want anymore ? If so, please send me a PM ;)
<kral> good bye all and thank you again for help
<aamor> Anyone?
<aegeanlinux> aamor: I have a friend who I gave the ship it live CD to, and he said he could not get it to boot past the KDE loading screen
<aamor> I got it to work witht he Intel x86 LiveCD, cause I'm using an intel based mac, but when I install it on the drive it won't boot up at all
<aamor> Gets stuck on something called Grub
<aegeanlinux> Yeah? Grub is the boot program of *buntu
<link_36p> Does anyone know a good GUI tool for keyboad configuration?
<Healot> aamor: you need alternative bootloader "elilo"
<aamor> elilo?
<aamor> I see
<Healot> btw EFI-based hardware won't properly boot from HFS partitions
<digitalslacker> Firefox 1.5.0.5 was just released an hour or two ago, how long before the repos are updated with it?
<aamor> I partitioned it in Fat32
<Healot> well, on PPC Macs, that case is way easier...
<Hawkwind> digitalslacker: Probably a while
<aegeanlinux> digitalslacker: it was actually released ~5 days ago ;) On Sunday.
<aamor> Yea, there's a buntu version for PPC macs
<aamor> None for Intel Macs
<Healot> yup, inmacs are new
<macd_> freenode sure does take forever to pingout old nicks
<Hawkwind> aegeanlinux: It just appeared on the site about 3 - 4 hours ago
<Hawkwind> aegeanlinux: On mozilla.com that is
<aamor> So I figured I'd use BootCamp to install it as I did with Windows, got so far as installing it, but Grub wouldn't install the second time
<aegeanlinux> i know, but it has been out longer that
<Healot> and intel or apple has no interest in gnu/linux for that new platform
<aamor> First time I actually wiped my HD and installed it perfectly, but Grub wouldn't work
<digitalslacker> aegeanlinux: my Windows PC just updated firefox about an hour ago and the release notes are dated for today
<aegeanlinux> its to test for other ppl that there are n o showstoppers
<aegeanlinux> digi
<aamor> They do have some interest in GNU
<aegeanlinux> * digitalslacker I put firefox 1.5.0.5 in my repos Tuesday ;)
<dlissner> what are repos?
<Healot> aamor: their interest has yet to shine...
<digitalslacker> dlissner: repositories
<aegeanlinux> When you download something in Adapt
<Hawkwind> aegeanlinux: Can it be added to the sources.list ?
<aegeanlinux> you download it from a repository
<dlissner> digitalslacker: which are?
<aamor> THey have to have some interest considering what OS X is built on...
<dlissner> oh ok
<aegeanlinux> Hawkwind: I dont use *buntu
<Hawkwind> aegeanlinux: So, repos for what then ?
<aegeanlinux> Lets not advertise www.aegeanlinux.be here yay ?
<aamor> Healot: so what exactly is Elilo?
<dlissner> ok so i downloaded firefox, how do i install it?
<kral> hi all again
<aegeanlinux> the source or binary dlissner
<aegeanlinux> ???
<dlissner> bunary i think
<dlissner> tar.gz
<aegeanlinux> go into a Konsole
<digitalslacker> why is auto-update disabled in Firefox even when run under kdesu?
<cfraz89> dlissner: you can just extract it and run it :)
<kral> one more question: I have an amd64 cpu, is it better to download i386 or amd64 version of kubuntu?
<aegeanlinux> cd to the location
<dlissner> cani extract it anywhere?
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf ./firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz
<aegeanlinux> yea
<cfraz89> kral: it depends how much effort you are willing to put into making it work :)
<cfraz89> or how much you care for performance
<kral> uhm... what do you mean?
<cfraz89> well
<cfraz89> if you install 64 bit version
<aamor> Healot?
<cfraz89> 32 bit code wont work without emulation
<kral> I heard somewhere that 64bit version is a bit slower
<cfraz89> and theres no 32 bit flash player
<cfraz89> it should be faster
<dlissner> aegeanlinux: what does the -xvf mean?
<cfraz89> but if you are not worried about speed, go for 32 bit
<kral> xvf = extract verbose f....
<cfraz89> plus some drivers are not available on 64 bit
<dlissner> ah ok
<dlissner> can i specify which folder it extracts to in the command line?
<kral> thank you cfraz89, you was very kind :)
<aegeanlinux> at the end say -C <DIRECTORY>
<cfraz89> np :)
<kral> now I have to run to my workplace to download my cd :)
<dlissner> thanks aegan
<aegeanlinux> S'all good.
<_Shade_> hi there
<dlissner> thank all of you i will be in here a lot seeking help probably
<cfraz89> cya :)
<cfraz89> good luck :)
<kral> thank you :)
<dlissner> and what does the -c mean?
<aamor> So, anyone know how to use this elilo thing? :)
<aegeanlinux> (capital C)
<Healot> -C >> directory to extract
<aegeanlinux> it means "extract here ..."
<xav_> IS there no way to avoid typing the password every two seconds ( when i open adept, change settings, kwallet...)
<dlissner> does it stand for something?
<aegeanlinux> extraCt
<aegeanlinux> ???
<dlissner> lol that's a long shot
<Healot> yeah
<aegeanlinux> dlissner: read the MAN page... just type man tar
<Healot> e x t has been taken
<aegeanlinux> man can teach you alot of things... just man <command>
<admin_> hi
<dlissner> it says old option "g" requires an argument
<dlissner> oh i left of the xvf
<aegeanlinux> LOL!
<aamor> healot: could you show me how to use elilo? I downloaded it, but I've no clue how to use it
<dlissner> oh if in the dlissner folder i made a folder "programs"
<dlissner> how do i specify the path? cause what i put did not work
<_Shade_> hey why i cant copy my mp3 files into an mp3 player using kubuntu ?
<nickay> i am trying to install gnome desktop environment but i am not able to find any package for it. Which is the the package name for Gnome? Thanks
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf {filename.tar.gz} -C /path/to/extract/to
<dlissner> yeah i know that aegean i mean
<dlissner> in my home folder i created a directory named "programs"
<dlissner> what would be the full path?
<cfraz89> nickay: i think it is ubuntu-desktop
<aegeanlinux> tar -xvf {filename.tar.gz} -C ~/programs ;)
<cfraz89> will turn kubuntu into ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> ~/ is short for /home/{username}
<dlissner> thanks again aegean
<aegeanlinux> S'all good dlissner ;)
<link_36p> Does anyone know how i can get my super key working?
<dlissner> is there a way to add a shortcut for firefox to the popup?
<dlissner> uh heh firefox won't open. what is the extension for executable files?
<Healot> firefox?
<Hawkwind> dlissner: Why not just do: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Healot> if properly installed, just firefox
<Hawkwind> dlissner: That way it installs it globally via a deb package from the repos
<aamor> anyone know how to use elilo?
<kraut> moin
<Hawkwind> aamor: http://elilo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/blosxom
<dlissner> hawk
<dlissner> i have no idea what that does
<dlissner> but it jsut says package is not available
<Hawkwind> dlissner: Setup your sources.list correctly
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<nickay> thanks cfraz89
<kosh> it says that package is not available for mozilla-firefox?
<Hawkwind> dlissner: ^^^^^^^^
<dlissner> how hawkind?
<aamor> yes, i know the elilo website, but do you know how to use it?
<Hawkwind> aamor: No, but that site tells you
<kosh> mozilla-firefox is in main that is available by default
<dlissner> ok i'll read
<kosh> unless you changed /etc/apt/sources.list manually it should all be ok
<dlissner> i don't know this is my first hour of linux
<dlissner> i didn't change anything
<kosh> dlissner: what version of kubuntu did you install from?
<cfraz89> nickay:np :)
<dlissner> kosh 6.06 off the dvd
<confused> cannot start a subprocess when trying to extract files in ark?
<kosh> sure seems like a strange problem
<dlissner> Reading package lists... Done
<dlissner> Building dependency tree... Done
<dlissner> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dlissner> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dlissner> is only available from another source
<dlissner> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<cfraz89> dlissner, do you have the universe repository enabled?
<Hawkwind> dlissner: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dlissner> cfraz i don't know i just installed kubuntu an hour or so ago and have never used linux before
<Hawkwind> Multiverse won't do him any good since firefox is in main
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> oh ok
<kosh> that just does not make sense
<dlissner> same error hawkwind
<kosh> why would main not be in the package lists
<cfraz89> dlissner: try updating your repos
<dlissner> well how can i add it?
<Hawkwind> dlissner: ubotu posted a URL about repos and setting them up.  Read it and follow it
<cfraz89> either sudo apt-get update
<dlissner> cfraz how?
<cfraz89> or press fetch package lists in adept
<Hawkwind> dlissner: sudo apt-get update
<cfraz89> i think adept has an update button in toolbar
<dlissner> the update thing didn't work
<cfraz89> what happened?
<dlissner> it said it updated
<Hawkwind> Didn't work is a pretty vague message
<dlissner> but same error
<cfraz89> if you want, i could put up my sources file, and you could overwrite yours with it
<Hawkwind> dlissner: Please read the info about the repos
<dlissner> reding hawkwind
<cfraz89> dlissner: have you used adept before?
<Hawkwind> dlissner: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<digitalslacker> aamor: are you familiar with manpages? http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/8/elilo.html
<Hawkwind> dlissner: Follow that how-to on my forums
<kosh> that still seems screwy that a completely new install should have any of those problems
<dlissner> it says now
<dlissner> However the following packages replace it:
<kosh> it is supposed to be setup out of the box for that
<dlissner>   libnss3
<Hawkwind> That has a very extensive sources.list
<dlissner> so i tried sudo apt-get libnss3
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install libnss3 would be the command
<dlissner> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dlissner> in adept it says mozilla-firefox is installed
<cfraz89> mozilla-firefox is installed?
<kosh> okay so what is the issue then?
<Hawkwind> You can NOT have adept open and do a apt-get command from CLI at the same time
<kosh> can you do alt-f2 firefox and hit enter and see if firefox starts
<dlissner> could not run specified command
<dlissner> why not a simple setup file like windows :-\
<digitalslacker> dlissner: "mozilla-Firefox" is a transitional package. Check to see if just plain old "firefox" is installed
<ricardo> hi everybody...
<ricardo> did anybody managed to get MATLAB working with wine? (kinda desperate here...)
<dlissner> i search in adept for firfoz
<Healot> MATLAB latest status?
<dlissner> all tht comes up is mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb and says it is instaled
<digitalslacker> dlissner: is this a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<dlissner> digital yes about one hour ago maybe two now
<wilfredH> my box crashed on boot after using qtparted to format a new hd, any ideas why?
<digitalslacker> okay, enable your repositories, click View> Manage Repositories> and right click on the entries (not the notes) that are faded out and click "Enable"
<dlissner> in adapt?
<digitalslacker> then click Apply at the bottom. At the top, click fetch updates. Then do a search for firefox
<digitalslacker> yes, in adept
<Healot> ricardo: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=49
<dlissner> thanks dig
<digitalslacker> dlissner: did firefox show up this time?
<dlissner> not done yet
<dlissner> so leave out the ones that say comment, yeah?
<digitalslacker> then don't thank me yet :-P
<digitalslacker> yeah
<dlissner> so doing this will provide locations to connect to when i type apt-get?
<dlissner> still gettin the same error when i do the apt-get message
<dlissner> mozilla has no installation candidate
<digitalslacker> have you tried installing through adept?
<dlissner> i downloaded firefox from the site
<dlissner> why can't i just use that?
<dlissner> search for firefox in adept and the only match is installed already
<dlissner> it's jsut the english langauge package thogh
<dlissner> let me fetch updates
<digitalslacker> you don't have any filters unchecked at the top do you? (not installed, installed, upgradable...)
<dlissner> all checked
<dlissner> but now i am fetching updates maybe i needed to do this first?
<tower> hi, i am have a problem with compile software. I keep get this msg
<tower> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<tower> Error during sources configuration. Installation aborted!
<dlissner> i really don't understand what i am doing in this process
<ndc> hi all
<tower> hhi
<_max_> anyone get a apt-cacher to work with kubuntu ?
<dlissner> hi
<ndc> thanks
<cfraz89> dtwoer: there is a package, x11-dev or something
<cfraz89> *tower
<cfraz89> tower: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<tower> yes
<tower> did that
<dlissner> cfraz can you explain why just downloading the tar.gz from firefox's site and extracting it does not suffice in obtaning the program?
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> dlissner: it does work, just that its preffereed to do stuff through the package system
<cfraz89> so feel free to use teh tar.gz
<ndc> mow i installing KDE from Gnome in Ubuntu and my disk become full
<dlissner> well i extracted it
<dlissner> but how do i open firefox?
<cfraz89> in the folder you extracted
<dlissner> i went to the file "firefox" and double clicked it
<dlissner> and nothing happens
<kosh> god why is this being made so difficult
<cfraz89> try right clicking in the blank area
<kosh> just hit alt-f2 firefox and hit enter
<kosh> if it is already installed then that will work
<dlissner> didn't work kosh
<cfraz89> and actions, open terminal here
<cfraz89> then do ./firefox
<emonkey-p> ndc, maybe a sudo apt-get autclean will help
<cfraz89> see what it says
<kosh> geeze that machine is going to be so screwed up in a few days
<ndc> ok thanks i will try now
<kosh> installing stuff manually
<cfraz89> dlissner: but it is best to work out what the problem is
<emonkey-p> maybe a sudo apt-get clean
<kosh> apt-get clean won't fix anything, that just removes cached copies of packages
<kosh> these problems don't even make much sense, like why firefox would be marked as installed but not runnable, why from a default install the main repository was not available etc
<kosh> that is just screwy as heck
<kosh> I don't see how a cd/dvd image with those kinds of problems could have made it past beta or why more people have not had problems
<ndc> so when i tape sudo apt-get clean nothing happen
<dlissner> kosh tell me bout it. this seems to be the luck i have...
<dlissner> well
<ndc> now my partiton disk full and over than 5 giga 4 nothing
<dlissner> the apt-get command is working now, after i enabled the repositories and after i fetched updates
<dlissner> and it is downloading several libraries
<MilhousePunkRock> moparisthebest has a strange part message...
<MilhousePunkRock> re abattoir
<dlissner> maybe i needed these in order to run firefox...
<abattoir> pm me
<MilhousePunkRock> you have to start the query, I still a question pending there...
<abattoir> well, i'm in itrssi and i cant see what i tpe :-D
<wolfmanz> abattoir what program tells you there are updates and its in the system tray when you first install kubuntu is that adept dping that?
<dlissner> thanks for the help everyone i'm sure i'd never have gotten this working without you
<abattoir> adept_notifiwer
<abattoir> notifier
<kosh> well I am heading to bed have fun
<digitalslacker> dlissner: so you got everything working as it should?
<dlissner> well it's apt-get is now downloading firefox
<dlissner> slow as hell though
<dlissner> for some reason my net is very slow in kubuntu
<dlissner> is it bad support for my wireless card or something?
<digitalslacker> dlissner: that could be a possibility. What card are you using?
<dlissner> seems like it's in b mode or something and not g
<wolfmanz> abattoir how do i get that thing back into the tray i dont see it anywehere?
<dlissner> digitalslacker i'm not sure, it's in a laptop i just got last week haven't bothered to look. i think it's a broadcom though
<abattoir> try running adept_notifier
<digitalslacker> the card that I've found to have the best support in Kubuntu is the Netgear WG511T Super G
<abattoir> i'll be back later bye
<dlissner> ah well if it is driver related then i dont have good support at all. heh
<dlissner> 6kb/s is ridiculously slow
<digitalslacker> the Netgear works out-of-the-box, very nicely at that
<dlissner> is there a way i could look for better driver for my card?
<dlissner> cause like i said i just bought this laptop last week, thus, not looking to by another card
<dlissner> I don't even have wirless at home i am just out of town, and don't plan linux to be my main OS, jsut wanted to give it a try and get familiar
<digitalslacker> you're in a motel?
<dlissner> yeah a hotel. it's a long story. been spending summer out in Cali with a friend. she got mold in her AC, thus we are in the residence inn marriot
<digitalslacker> every motel I've stayed in have had terrible internet connections
<dlissner> the net here is very fast
<dlissner> i've been getting 300k/s downloads in windows
<digitalslacker> the Marriot I stayed at in Illinois had a slow connection, but it was also filled with about 50 other computer geeks, so it could have just been bogged down
<dlissner> yeah. this is the nicest hotel i've ever been in in my life.
<dlissner> two story room, free breakfast and dinner that is actually very good, very fast internet
<bradbury9> hello
<dlissner> they will even go and buy groceries at the local store and charge only the cost
<bradbury9> anyone knows a good asp.net ide for kde?
<digitalslacker> yeah, Marriots have excellent service
<bradbury9> i think it is a c# plugin for kdevelop, but dont know its name
<dlissner> yeah luckily my friends apt office is payin for it
<bradbury9> i wouldn't like to install eclipse and gnome libraries
<digitalslacker> dear lord, I have a major crisis here... there's no more coffee. Must mean it's almost time for work. Bye all.
<dlissner> by dig and thanks for all the help
<digitalslacker> no problem, that's why I stopped by ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> How well do the orinoco drivers for a prism-chipset wireless device work in Linux?
<dlissner> i dunno but my wirless device drivers suck in linux is there a site i can maybe find better ones?
<dlissner> downloads are maxin out at 7k a sec on broadband
<ricardo> has anybody get MATLAB to work under wine?
<dlissner> no
<dlissner> is wine a linux that runs on windows?
<MuJ> dlissner: no, wine is compatibilty layer that allows you to run windows programs on linux
<dlissner> oh. is it emulation?
<MuJ> Wine Is Not Emulator
<cfraz89_washing> dlissner: it is a re-implementation of win32 api for linux :)
<marcus__> i am having major repository troubles. Can't access them after an install without network hook up, can someone help me get them back please?
<dlissner> does it allow most programs to run?
<dlissner> marcusyou might have the same problem as me
<dlissner> open adept
<marcus__> dlissner: okay
<dlissner> go to view>manage repositories
<marcus__> dlissner: okay
<dlissner> then right click on all the fadded ones (excluding the ones that say comment) and click enable
<dlissner> after you do that to all of them apply the change, then click fetch updates
<marcus__> dlissner: it worked. thank you very very much for a timely response
<dlissner> marcus no problem, i had someone help me with the same thing about a half hour ago
<marcus__> dlissner: my problem is i do everything by wireless so the connection wasnt there during install
<dlissner> marcus, exact same problem i had. now my problem is poor driver for my card and my net is way too slow
<marcus__> dlissner: what kind of card?
<dlissner> i need to check i believe broadcom though
<dlissner> it's an internal
<marcus__> dlissner: mines a broadcom too
<marcus__> dlissner: it works just fine for me after driver install
<dlissner> is it very slow for you?
<dlissner> where'd you get the driver?
<marcus__> dlissner: fast as a lick
<cfraz89_washing> dlissner: your net is slow?
<dlissner> cfraz yeah very
<dlissner> in windows i am gettin downlaods of 300k/sec
<dlissner> in kubunto averaging 1k/sec!
<marcus__> dlissner: i get about 500k on my dell 1470 card
<marcus__> dlissner: in kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> re abattoir
<marcus__> dlissner: want i should try to walk you through setting it up like i did?
<dlissner> marcus yes
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<marcus__> dlissner: first remove all the wireless drivers and we will start from the beginning okay?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: works?
<dlissner> marcus how do i remove?
<MilhousePunkRock> Does not prompt me for updates anymore at least, abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: so you get the broken pipe thing?
<marcus__> dlissner: ndiswrapper -e (drivername)
<dlissner> marcus i don't know the driver i am just using the default one
<dlissner> it detected m card after install but it just sucks
<dlissner> so i need a new one
<marcus__> dlissner: okay type ndiswrapper -l in konsole and tell me what it says
<abattoir> nixternal: around?
<marcus__> dlissner: this way should work it has worked for me and others like really well, so hang in there. :)
<dlissner> command not found
<marcus__> dlissner: okay install ndiswrapper-utils....
<dlissner> what's command?
<dlissner> I have never used linux before tonight
<marcus__> sudo apt-get install ndsiwrapper-utils
<marcus__> dlissner: in konsole
<marcus__> dlissner: sorry ndiswrapper-utils
<marcus__> dlspelled it wrog the first time sorry. typing not that good sometimes in english :)
<dlissner> it's ok, thanks
<dlissner> ok it's done
<marcus__> dlissner: well that typed well eh?
<marcus__> dlissner: okay now need to get card drivers
<marcus__> dlissner: i think it's called bcmwl5  there are 2 an ini and a sys
<dlissner> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG this is my card
<marcus__> dlissner: but it uses broadcom chip right?
<dlissner> just looked it up on the notebook mfr's site
<dlissner> i dunno i thought it was broadcom but i think that's jsut the bluetooth
<dlissner> the wifi i think may just be intel
<marcus__> dlissner: it's okay do you have your driver files for your card handy?
<marcus__> dlissner: if not you should get them. i think the install for wireless should still work fine.
<dlissner> i am searching for them
<ubuntu> hey guys, im following this tutorial on installing ubuntu on an intel based mac, and its telling me to mount the root partition on /mnt. how do I do this?
<marcus__> dlissner: like i said i will try to help you get it working with basic install. if it doesnt work i apologize for that.....
<dlissner> ubuntu is it graphical?
<dlissner> marcus it is ok
<ubuntu> yes
<dlissner> i'm still searching for the drivers
<marcus__> dlissner: okay let me know when you find them
<dlissner> ubuntu for me, it gave me a menu
<dlissner> with dropdown boxes
<ubuntu> but where were these menus? in a certain app?
<dlissner> and it let me select which partitions to mount what on
<dlissner> in the kubuntu installtion
<marcus__> !restrictedformats
<ubuntu> yea but I'm doing this a certain way, like its saying in the tutorial
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dlissner> i'm not experienced in linux so i am probably not much help
<ubuntu> well how do I mount a drive at all?
<dlissner> mount <partition> <folder>
<dlissner> so first make a folder for it
<dlissner> like /home/user/mountfolder
<dlissner> then do mount /partiton info /home/user/mountfolder
<dlissner> my windows partition is /dev/sda4
<dlissner> so i made a folder called windows and then did
<ubuntu> it says only root can do that
<marcus__> ubuntu: use sudo before it
<dlissner> put sudo on the front
<MilhousePunkRock> I would like to partition my disc and move the /home folder to a seperate partition...
<ubuntu> now it says looks like swapspace - not mounted
<dlissner> sudo mount <partition> /home/ubuntu/<folderyoumade>
<ubuntu> in Parted what partition type should I make it?
<dlissner> i don't know
<ubuntu> fat32?
<marcus__> ubuntu: which partition?
<dlissner> i'd do ext3
<ubuntu> the partition im trying to install linux on
<dlissner> ext3
<marcus__> ubuntu: i make /boot ext2 / ext3 /home ext3 and swap swap
<marcus__> ubuntu: so ext3 is a good choice
<dlissner> marcus read this:
<dlissner> http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntu> that didn't make much sense but ok
<dlissner> ubuntu he means he has 3 parittions
<dlissner> one for boot
<dlissner> one for home
<dlissner> and one for swap
<marcus__> dlissner: and one for /
<dlissner> he formats the boot as ext2
<marcus__> so i actually have 4 :)
<dlissner> the / as ext3
<ubuntu> Still not making sense to me, I'm completely new to Linux
<dlissner> the /home as ext3
<dlissner> and the swap as swap
<dlissner> yeah me too ubuntu
<dlissner> you need to make two paritions at least
<dlissner> one for /
<dlissner> and one for swap
<dlissner> the swap one doesn't need to be big i don't beleive
<marcus__> make the / ext3 ubuntu
<ubuntu> whats the point of swap?
<marcus__> ubuntu: paging file
<ubuntu> and that is?
<dlissner> ubuntu basically it;s like virtual ram i believ
<MilhousePunkRock> Virtual Memory
<dlissner> so your physical ram can be used for important stuff
<dlissner> and other stuff can use virtual ram on your hard disk
<ubuntu> i see...
<dlissner> hahah i don't even have a swap on my linux install
<dlissner> marcus it seems like a lot
<dlissner> i need wireless extensions
<dlissner> wireless tools
<ubuntu> so, I mounted the drive and now its named lost+found and its locked...
<dlissner> then a driver and a firmware image
<marcus__> dlissner: if you install the driver through ndiswrapper it should take care of that stuff
<dlissner> ok
<dlissner> so how do i do that?
<marcus__> dlissner: firmware image?
<marcus__> dlissner: after you have the drivers we can try the basic install and see if it works
<dlissner> thats what it says on the dev site for the driver
<dlissner> but aside that, how do i do the ndiswrapper>
<dlissner> ok
<dlissner> i will download them nowthn
<ubuntu> why the hell is the drive locked?
<dlissner> ubuntu at this point i have no clue
<marcus__> dlissner: when you have the drivers i will walk you through it.
<ubuntu> do either of you wanna see the site im looking at to see if I've done anything wrong?
<ubuntu> cause i could really use the help
<MilhousePunkRock> wb abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: thanks for the warm welcome :P
<MilhousePunkRock> In fact, you _are_ welcome, abattoir
* abattoir wonders if it is a pun.
<MetaMorfoziS> how it possible i can't kill a process?
<MetaMorfoziS> with any of signal?
<MetaMorfoziS> the process is irattach
<ubuntu> http://mactel-linux.org/wiki/Dual_Booting#Using_rEFIt.2C_Boot_Camp_and_LILO
<MilhousePunkRock> It was supposed to be one, abattoir, but now when I rethink it, it sucks...
<MilhousePunkRock> Since I am the one who's welcome... When it comes to you offering me your help...
<dlissner> marcus you still here?
<marcus__> yes
<ubuntu> marcus did you see the page i linked?
<marcus__> ubuntu: I am sorry but that is a little beyond my skills.
<ubuntu> damn
<ubuntu> so the stupid website is supposed to be for beginners, yet it requires advanced knowledge of Linux... real smart
<dlissner> ok marcus i have the skills
<dlissner> err drivers
<dlissner> lol
<dlissner> my bad
<marcus__> dlissner: okay type the following
<marcus__> dlissner: sudo ndiswrapper -i (nameoffile).inf
<marcus__> dlissner: did you extract the drivers on your desktop or somewhere on your computer?
<noiesmo> ndisgtk dont know if it helps I used it to install dwl 650 card
<dlissner> doin that right now one sec
<noiesmo> ndisgtk is a gui for ndiswrapper
<marcus__> noiesmo: ive never used ndisgtk but i think i can get his card working from the command line :)
<dlissner> k extracted marcus
<dlissner> i'd rather learn the command line anyway
<marcus__> open konsole and change to the directory where you extracted them
<noiesmo> no probs
<dlissner> k
<dlissner> there
<marcus__> type sudo ndiswrapper -i (nameoffile).inf
<digibre4k_> new member .....
<marcus__> dlissner: if you need to find the filename you can use ls
<marcus__> dlissner: there will be a inf and a sys most likely with the same name
<digibre4k_> how to download xmms and to install???
<marcus__> digibre4k_: in adept make ure universe is enabled and search for xmms.
<digibre4k_> can you help me????
<dlissner> wait uhh hold on
<dlissner> there were three more tars inside the main tar lemme extract them
<marcus__> dlissner: okay
<shaham> since i updated from breezy to dapper all my music-player who use xine-engine didnt work
<marcus__> digibre4k_: or you can use "sudo apt-get install xmms
<shaham> how can i get that music-player working? :(
<marcus__> shaham: Sorry..... I have no idea on that one.
<shaham> hmm ok
<digibre4k_> i do not understand....!!!
<dlissner> ugh
<marcus__> dlissner: whats up?
<dlissner> it's not an inf file
<dlissner> i think i have to compile this myself
<marcus__> dlissner: what is it?
<dlissner> the readme says i need to download some other app so it can build the libraries
<marcus__> dlissner: or you could use the windows driver
<dlissner> this is taking way too much effort jesus christ
<dlissner> i can use the windows driver, really
<dlissner> ?
<marcus__> dlissner: ndiswrapper uses windows drivers
<dlissner> oh
<dlissner> well lemme download that then
<dlissner> hold on
<marcus__> dlissner: if i was no specific enough i apologize. as i said english is not to good sometimes
<dlissner> can linux run a .exe?
<dlissner> the driver is only available as a .exe program
<marcus__> dlissner: try extracting it with ark
<cham_i_prostak> dlissner: with wine yes
<dlissner> ugh i don't have wine
<dlissner> this is way to many steps i have had linux for a few hours and i don't like it at all
<marcus__> dlissner: try extractng the exe with ark
<dlissner> it is very user unfriendly
<marcus__> dlissner: this is true, but alot of people think it is worth it. :)
<dlissner> why is it worth it?
<dlissner> i'm beginning to not understand at all
<marcus__> dlissner: faster,more stable, more customizable, good community, lots of support
<marcus__> dlissner: no spyware and very few virii....
<Ace2005> Anyone know where i can get boot themes for kubuntu?
<marcus__> dlissner: definately not for gaming though
<cham_i_prostak> dlissner: you're right, windows is much more user friendly
<marcus__> but windows is like swiss cheese
<cham_i_prostak> but windows treats his user like a comlete imbecil
<marcus__> a friend of mine did the spyware update software in windows and it said something like 372,00 known threats scary
<dlissner> i dunno
<dlissner> i have my windows setup very customized, and have never had issues with spyware
<marcus__> sorry 372000 typo:)
<marcus__> dlissner: then i am guessing you are one of the lucky ones
<dlissner> i am in full control of my windows system and i am safe about what i download and when there is spyware i am able to manually get rid of it from the registry and such
<dlissner> in linux, i have been typing commands for hours just to get a decent net connection to no avail and i don' even know what it means
<dlissner> just not sure it's worth the time to learn at this point in the game
<marcus__> at least not t 6:30am eh?
<dlissner> i'm very windows adjusted and i use a lot of software not in linux for school and work
<dlissner> marcus
<dlissner> if i mount my windows drive
<dlissner> and find the driver in there
<dlissner> will that suffice?
<marcus__> it should still work
<Godrin> dlissner: once you're into the flow, it gets much easier to use than windows. you'll need some 4 or 5 hours to setup a working system. (vs. 2 or 3 days on windows for downloading and installing all the software you need separately.
<dlissner> ok
<marcus__> just remember there is an inf and sys probably with the same name.
<dlissner> godrin i have downloaded a lot of software that has gotten me nowhere
<dlissner> it's like to downlaod firefoz
<dlissner> i had to configure all this adept stuff
<dlissner> then finlly it workes
<dlissner> then net is slow, try to get wireless drivers
<marcus__> <--- likes synaptic better
<dlissner> find the intel one, but to use it i need such and such, and to use such and such i need this and that
<Godrin> I don't say it's perfect. But for some people it's better :-)
<dlissner> it's like this ongoing chain of dependencies from various parties
<marcus__> dlissner: all you should need is drivers and ndiswrapper.
<dlissner> the nice thing in windows is centralization. i want to add a device, i plus it in and it's done
<dlissner> plug*
<marcus__> dlissner: i set my card up in 5 minutes tops.
<dlissner> i'm not here to bash linux it is just frustrating me
<dlissner> yeah but marcus i'm having a hard time getting drivers for my card
<dlissner> a really hard time
<marcus__> dlissner: perhaps that is the fault of intel?
<dlissner> marcus yeah i guess it is
<marcus__> dlissner: personally i find drivers for different things to be the most irritating thing about linux, but i keep going anyway.....
<dlissner> windows just has much better support of manufacturers
<marcus__> dlissner: which supports the wintel monopoly and makes it stronger
<pete___> i have a hp photosmart printer 7400/7450 can you get drivers for it and software to run on kubunta any help thank you
<dlissner> sigh anyone know the folder where windows puts drivers?
<dlissner> cab something or another
<marcus__> <-- has only seen windows... never really wanted to use it.
<dlissner> marcus where are you from?
<marcus__> northeastern united states
<dlissner> and you've never used windows? crazy
<marcus__> never wanted to
<dlissner> did your parents use linux or something?
<pete___> thanks
<dlissner> it was all that was really available to me i guess
<Godrin> dlissner: if you're having trouble with intel-drivers, it might help to wait a little. At least this worked for me with the ipw2200 drivers ;-)
<marcus__> no just linux was the first thing i used and i liked it. im still learning though
<dlissner> how do you unmount a drive?
<marcus__> unmount
<marcus__> the more i read and see of windows the more i want to stay away from t too.
<dlissner> how can i search for folders on the disk?
<Godrin> dlissner K->Search ?
<yamal> pete___: many hp photosmart printers work very well in linux... driver is either hplip or hpijs (included in kubuntu)
<marcus__> try find its under the home menu
<marcus__> <-- has to go to work pretty soon
<pete___> thanks yamal
<ricardo> is it normal that sun-java installation takes more than 5 minutes?
<marcus__> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<yamal> ricardo: you have to agree with some license stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> marcus__: You can probably learn it a lot better/faster than all us Ex-Windows-Users...
<ricardo> EULA agreement...I  know...but there is no message at all....it is just blocked at 25%
<ricardo> yamal:
<marcus__> MilhousePunkRock: i dunno, maybe
<dlissner> i'm going to sleep
<dlissner> marcus thanks for your help
<marcus__> dlissner: good night
<dlissner> maybe i will catch you in here later
<marcus__> dlissner: im sure of it
<dlissner> cool i'll be bac later this evening
<scorpion007> ricardo: install it from the console instead
<dlissner> i need some sleep before i can carry this on
<dlissner> have a good night
<marcus__> dlissner: you too
<dlissner> night all
<marcus__> where can i regenerate my sources list again?
<ricardo> scorpion: thanx...ill try that....
<marcus__> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<supernix> well I am the proud owner of the book Ubuntu Hacks
<marcus__> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<supernix> are there any other good Ubuntu books
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I find out the current blocksize in my file system?
<elden> df -h
<MilhousePunkRock> Not really elden
<elden> ic
<MilhousePunkRock> I want to resize my partitions with resize2fs and fdisk, but I need the blocksize so I can tell resize2fs how big it's supposed to be
<elden> how about using g-parted?
<marcus__> bed is my friend. nighty night
<MilhousePunkRock> The G confuses me, sounds like GTK
<marcus__> haha just kidding. gotta leave for work
<marcus__> have a good day everybody....
<elden> g-parted = gnome partition editor
<elden> you can use it to resize partitions
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, if I run a gnome app on KDE, I'll have to install lots of GTK libraries...
<nolte> there should be a qt-parted also
<aegeanlinux> lol.
<MilhousePunkRock> qt-parted fails to do anything, and yes, I launched it with root permission
<elden> ic
<elden> i think theres a live cd or usb version
<MilhousePunkRock> I already figured out the usage of resize2fs, but I need to find out my block size...
<elden> w8
<MilhousePunkRock> Because than I can divide the 15 GB I want with the blocksize and the result, which is the number of blocks, is what I tell resize2fs
<elden> hmm
<Ace2005> Is google down at the moment?
<elden> i dont use reiserfs, i use jfs
<elden> but when i googled it
<elden> the default block size for reiserfs under linux is 4096 bytes
<elden> does it work?
<MilhousePunkRock> elden, nolte --> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/resize2fs.8.html
<MilhousePunkRock> Did I not mention that I use ext3?
<elden> nah, you didnt :p
<MilhousePunkRock> Now you know...
<elden> :)
<elden> so, you want to resize an ext3 partition?
<elden> you said before you want to resize a partition using reiser2fs
<Healot> PM or fdisk, qtparted is also cool for that
<elden> so i assumed you have a reiserfs
<MilhousePunkRock> RESIZE2fs, not reiser
<elden> omg, my bad
<elden> i must be sleepy :)
<MilhousePunkRock> To be precise: Right now I have one large partition (next to the extended and swap, which seem to be in the same range)
<nolte> man mkfs.ext3 says valid block sizes are 1,2 and 4 kb
<elden> then go for it :)
<MilhousePunkRock> So I have three options that will leave me with half or even quarter the size I actually want? nolte o_O
<nolte> three ist better then 5, hold on a moment
<MilhousePunkRock> Wait, nolte, than my block size must be one, since hda1 has 2855506 Blocks and it's a 30 GB HDD in total
<supernix> does anyone know which is the best Ubuntu book to buy ?
<Healot> there is book for ubuntu?
<supernix> Yes many of them to
<MilhousePunkRock> The plan is to put 10 GB aside for another distro and make a seperate partition for /home of 5 GB
<supernix> I bought Ubuntu Hacks because it was the only one I saw last night but there are many more than that
<elden> ic
<supernix> I went to bn.com and saw the Ubuntu Bible as well as the Ubuntu Official book
<elden> hmm, i think i can't help you, bec when i resize partitions, i always use g-parted
<supernix> I figured getting one of them a good one that is would help with any issue I might have
<supernix> But sad to say I did not see a modem section
<MilhousePunkRock> elden
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<elden> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> elden, it looks like I can do the "first part", shrinking the initial partition easily... I wonder how I get a new partition created though...
<elden> hmm
<ubuntu> how to install xgl on kubuntu ?
<elden> add xgl.compiz.net to your repositories
<elden> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde compiz-gnome
<ubuntu> thank u
<elden> oh btw, follow the instructions at xgl.compiz.info
<elden> and use replace kwin with cgwd to fire up your 3d desktop
<ubuntu> thanks for your help. saw an article this morning. xgl looks good. thought I would try it
<elden> 4got, issue cgwd --replace
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: There is a Live Linux running XGL, maybe that's better for trying it...
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: Called "korora" or something
<elden> yah
<elden> sorry milhouse, can't really help :)
<nolte> so here we are
<nolte> tune2fs -l /dev/hda1
<nolte> blocksize ist 4096
<gabriel1> hello
<slow-motion> hallo
<elden> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> thx nolte... Indeed it's 4096 here too
<MilhousePunkRock> Why does fdisk -l /dev/hda1 tell me it has 2855506 blocks than?
<nolte> could this be 2855506 blocks a 4 kb is about your fs size
<nolte> is your fs size about 10 gb ?
<nolte> that should be ok then
<MilhousePunkRock> No
<MilhousePunkRock> It's 30
<nolte> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, 29 if you calculate the swap
<MilhousePunkRock> The Block count is 28555506 in fdisk
<nolte> an hda is not your swap partition, right ?
<nolte> and hda1 is not your swap partition, right ? (sorry)
<MilhousePunkRock> Wanna see the partition table from fdisk for clearing things up?
<nolte> why not
<MilhousePunkRock> nolte: http://pastebin.ca/102190
<MilhousePunkRock> Both the fdisk and the tune2fs output
<Healot> killed by idol
<Healot> damn, i can only torify connection outside
<MilhousePunkRock> re Healot
<MilhousePunkRock> How does that tor thing work anyway... You get rerouted over a dozen nodes, so you can't be traced back?
<nolte> hmm look at line 30, tune2fs block count is 713xxx x 4096 that works, dont' know what the fdisk blocks are
<nolte> multiplied by 4096 KB
<MilhousePunkRock> Since some HowTo for resize2fs mentioned tune2fs to determine the blocksize, I'll stick with that...
<elden> i read resize2fs as reiserfs :p i think i should go to be now :)
<elden> *bed
<elden> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> so 16777216 blocks of 4096 kb would make 16 GB?
<MilhousePunkRock> Wait, no...
<MilhousePunkRock> Huh? 4096 Blocks of 4096 KB make 16 GB?
<nolte> its 4 KB and 4096 bytes so devide by 8
<MilhousePunkRock> your bad --> [14:00]  <nolte> multiplied by 4096 KB
<nolte> depends from where you start blocks or GB
<ubuntu> Hi all
<MilhousePunkRock> Starts on Block 0
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> any body know how to configuer 802.1x in kubuntu?!!
<MilhousePunkRock> As in Wireless, ubuntu?
<ubuntu> will, ya!! to be frank I need it for wireless and wired network, this is the config in the company i work for.
<MilhousePunkRock> Depends on what you need to know, ubuntu...
<MilhousePunkRock> I got some basic knowledge about it by now, set up my wireless twice...
<ubuntu> ok, lets keep it for wireless for now, is there any package for it?!
<ubuntu> I looked in SLED 10 and I was serprised its not there ?!!
<MilhousePunkRock> There are several packages for it... But once I had it set up properly and found out the /etc/network/interfaces controls everything, I never used any GUI stuff for it anymore
<ubuntu> it was suppose to be an "E" edition right?!!
<MilhousePunkRock> SLED 10 as in Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop?
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> by the why, i would appreciate it if you could send me the templet of your config
<MilhousePunkRock> So how is the connection between that and Kubuntu? I don't quite get it...
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: What encryption do you use?
<ubuntu> see I thought since it is an enterprise edtion, i don't have to fidle arround with dot1x, i was wrong
<ubuntu> i guess its wap 40 bit
<MilhousePunkRock> I still don't quite understand how you connect SUSE and Kubuntu...
<ubuntu> with peap for authentication
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: This is my interfaces I pasted for someonelse earlier this morning: http://pastebin.ca/101834
<solomonuk> lo
<MilhousePunkRock> re abattoir... When did you sneak back in?
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow, half an hour ago...
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/ieee8021x.conf and /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes will probably help you
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ubuntu> is there any project to make xgl work out of the box in kubuntu?!
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: There are unofficial repositories but they invariably break things - aiglx is in edgy but I dont know why you would want xgl in an enterprise type situation its alpha software
<ubuntu> the xgl for playaround not for work
<ubuntu> anyway, for now i care a bout .1x
<BluesKaj> Kororaa is a live cd that will install Xgl on yer system if you have the right graphics drivers etc
<McScruff> gentoo based
<DeadS0ul> BluesKaj: they got past the whole license thing?
<BluesKaj> dunno DeadS0ul, I DL'd and burned it , but unfortunately I couldn't make it work on my elcheapo ATI xpress 200 evn tho itsays it will :(
<DeadS0ul> doh
<BluesKaj> AAMOF I had to reinstall kubuntu cuz I caused so much damage to my existing setup at the time
<Bluntslide_> Anyone has problems with automatic updates from adept?
<Bluntslide_> right now I got half kde in english and half in spanish because of it
<Bluntslide_> :(
<BluesKaj> have you added any repositories?
<sebr> do dudes. i'm relying on all you kubunut experts
<sebr> how can i make my laptop run faster
<sebr> like blitzing fast on kubuntu
<sebr> i hear its possible
<h3sp4wn> sebr: dapper was too slow on my laptop so it got kanotix which was alot faster - build 2.6.16 from kernel.org (optionally with realtime patches) would make a difference
<sebr> h3sp4wn: to go to all that effort, i'll just reinstall Arch linux
<sebr> this is the problem with packages which aren't optimised for i686 :)
<tic_> how come after I have installed ati's fglrx driver xrandr cant get the physical screen size right?
<tic_> I'm using the same xorg.conf as I did when it worked with the none-ati fglrx driver
<Bluntslide_> blueskaj do you want me to post my repositories?
<BluesKaj> no Bluntslide_, just check if you have some spanish based ones
<h3sp4wn> sebr: The 686 optimizations dont make a massive difference for most programs in my experience (other than maybe X and the kernel) there is some other problem to that (debian sid is compiled for 486 and runs really fast)
<Bluntslide_> yes I have
<sebr> well X makes a big difference
<sebr> i can see the lag resizing windows
<sebr> and moving them about
<BluesKaj> Bluntslide_, I think the spanish ones may be causing your problem
<BluesKaj> unless you want spanish programs
<solomonuk> lo.  I have tried to install firefox on my own going through the help on the forum but it will not work can any1 please talk me through the process
<ricardo> hi...
<ricardo> does anybody use MATLAB under WINE?
<h3sp4wn> sebr: I take it you have the binary drivers installed (if appropriate)
<h3sp4wn> ricardo: Why would you do that there is a linux native version of it
<fannagoganna> actually, ricardo, I have matlab for linux
<fannagoganna> if you're interested
<fannagoganna> it runs natively (such as it is)
<ubuntu> thank you MilhousePunkRock for your support
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: I didn't do much, did I?
<fannagoganna> it uses Java, so it's slow as balls starting up and as temperamental as a psycho girlfriend
<sebr> yeah, xorg drivers are using trident...
<solomonuk> Can ne1 spare a few mins to help me install forefox plz?
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: i have a windows version installed under XP on one partition...And linux in the other..(plus I dont have a matlab for linux license)
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: it works fine but i have to use -nojvm option....
<MilhousePunkRock> solomonuk: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: this way the interface is much uglier (simulink works fine though!)
<slow-motion> bbl
<BluesKaj> solomonuk, have you tried to find it in  ADEPT ?
<MilhousePunkRock> in the console that is, solomonuk
<solomonuk> Millhouse: is says firefox is not available
<BluesKaj> well, there gotta be a way to install firefox
<solomonuk> MilhousePunkRock: I dont know what ADEPT is.  Im brand new to Linux
<fannagoganna> Blueskaj: you might have a problem with your file /etc/apt/sources.list file
<MilhousePunkRock> did you change your sources list?
<BluesKaj> solomonuk, ADEPT is a package manager that is used to download and install programs ...it's in your K-Menu
<solomonuk> no havent touched it, like I say i went through the help on the forum but it didn't work, didn't mention anything about a sources list either
<fannagoganna> run apt-get update
<fannagoganna> and then run apt-cache search firefox
<kalm> is it safe to install kde 3.5.3?
<kalm>  I supposed canonical teams will not make security corrections on it
<BluesKaj> fannagoganna, I have FF installed, it's not me with the prob
<fannagoganna> well, there is a kubuntu.org repository for the latest KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> kalm: I have that for weeks already, no issues...
<fannagoganna> ah ok, you're trying to compile it?
<slow-motion> re
<solomonuk> :p im just trying to install it.  Maybe learn a bit in the process
<fannagoganna> ok solomonuk, can you run "apt-get update"
<BluesKaj> solomonuk ? did you see my reference to "adept" ?
<solomonuk> fannagoganna: cant run apt-get update
<BluesKaj> fannagoganna,don't you think he should how to walk thru linux before you try to teach him how to run?
<fannagoganna> are you running with sudo, solomonuk?
<solomonuk> BluesKaj: yes and don't know what adept is
<solomonuk> 1 sec
<fannagoganna> oh ok, this will take a while then
<fannagoganna> :)
<BluesKaj> look in the menu / system
<solomonuk> fanna: okay ran sudo apt-get update
<fannagoganna> is it doing something?
<BluesKaj> too many teachers ..
<Healot> not many student
<fannagoganna> like Alexander the Great and his many teachers
<fannagoganna> or tutors
<Healot> his gay tutors and incest mother?
<solomonuk> right I have adept running now, and now know what it is
<kalm> hu, i steal having problemes with the mp3
<kalm> normally with xine, there is nothing to do no?
<Healot> kalm: you need "libxine-extracodecs" with 6.06
<solomonuk> adept says firefox is installed
<thoreauputic> kalm:  install libxine-extracodecs
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<fannagoganna> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<fannagoganna> !info kvirc
<h3sp4wn> ! info libinstrudeo edgy
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.0-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2366 kB, installed size 7108 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info libinstrudeo edgy
<ubotu> Package libinstrudeo does not exist in edgy
<BluesKaj> solomonuk, lookin the menu / interenet...you'll see Firefox
<Healot> !info mirc
<ubotu> Package mirc does not exist in dapper
<thoreauputic> what a surprise ;|
<BluesKaj> firefox prolly has a different logo
<fannagoganna> isn't mirc the windows IRC client?
<Chousuke> yes.
<thoreauputic> exactly
<Chousuke> _a_ windows irc client :P
<fannagoganna> so I would be surprised if it's in any Linux distribution
<fannagoganna> there
<fannagoganna> there's xchat which works very well for me
<thoreauputic> fannagoganna: indeed
<BluesKaj> there is no mirc in linux
<Chousuke> mirc still has pretty crappy UTF-8 support.
<solomonuk> BluesKaj: its not in the menu matey
<fannagoganna> and the latest versions of kvirc which are very very polished
<BluesKaj> Konverstaion is my fave ..works well...no server lisy=t included is a problem for some tho
<Chousuke> it cuts lines per byte, instead of per character, which results in weird trouble with multibyte characters. :)
<solomonuk> thats what I can't understand its Kubuntu I am using btw
<fannagoganna> how about gaim, is it able to transfer/receive files in IRC?
<BluesKaj> did you look in the internet list ?
<Chousuke> fannagoganna: should be.
<Chousuke> DCC is quite a basic feature.
<solomonuk> yes under internet
<MilhousePunkRock> What's wrong with Konversation, I like it...
<fannagoganna> well, konversation does not have a way to connect through a proxy
<fannagoganna> that is, it doesn't have a connection option of proxy connections
<fannagoganna> kvirc and xchat do
<voicu> hi, i'd like to know if there is a log kept for the messages i get at login (in the console). for example, i'd like to see the entire list of failed logins. is it possible?
<Healot> use xchat or kvirc
<fannagoganna> the only way to use konversation through a proxy is to setup a global proxy in KDE
<Healot> or ksirc
<BluesKaj> solomonuk, use the run command , type firefox , see what happens
<solomonuk> does not understand the command
<BluesKaj> solomonuk, it's in the menu,the lil blue gear thing ..click on it
<Healot> kde menu->internet->firefox
<thoreauputic> voicu:  laslog and faillog
<thoreauputic> umm lastlog sorry
<solomonuk> nope deffinately not in the menu
<BluesKaj> NO RUN COMMAND ?
<solomonuk> yeah there is the run command but firefox aint there anywhere in the menu
<BluesKaj> click on the run command and type firefox in the dialog box
<solomonuk> I already have tried that it says it dont understand the command
<voicu> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> voicu: your're welcome :)
<thoreauputic> bah ignore typos please
* thoreauputic is a lousy typist
<BluesKaj> well try "adept" again and reinstall Firefox
<Healot> hmm
<solomonuk> 1 sec I will give that a go.
<Healot> just refresh the menu
<Healot> or logoff/logon again
<solomonuk> BluesKaj: its no good Im not sure what Im doing in adept, i requested it's removal and then requested it's install it syas no change i dunno
<BluesKaj> ok do what Healot suggested , log out and back in again
<solomonuk> actually i think whats installed is just the language package for firefox and not firefox itself
<BluesKaj> then check the menu again
<solomonuk> okay
<BluesKaj> if adept says Firefox  is installed then it should be
<solomonuk> nope still no change
<BluesKaj> check adept again and make sure that firefox with no suffixes or prefixes is listed as installed
<ubuntu_> Hi, I am currently on a Kubuntu live cd and there is an installer on the desktop... if I install Kubuntu will it delete Windows?
<sebr> ubuntu_: how confident are you with using a partition manager?
<sebr> ubuntu_: if your entire disk is being used by windows, then there is no way of doing it, afaik
<ubuntu_> not very, this is my dad's PC
<sebr> you will have to resize the disc and make a new partition with the empty space
<sebr> not even sure if its possible with ntfs
<Healot> ubuntu installer (desktop and alternate) usually will not touch existing partition that has files on it.
<Healot> ntfs can be resize with the alternate cd installer...
<ubuntu_> I think there is 2 partitions anyway so maybe I won't need to do anything
<ubuntu_> brb
<BusMaster> hi. i installed Ubuntu and I have the kubuntu CD. I want to install the kde suite from it. how do I do it? I tried adding the cdrom to sources.list;apt-get update;apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. but it simply says package not found
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: It can be resized with qtparted (easiest way to do it is from the gparted live cd though)
<ubuntu_> Healot : a bit like Apple bootcamp?
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, the gparted is easier to use , but less flexible
<h3sp4wn> BlueKaj: I have never used either but do you know if qtparted supports resizing reiserfs ?
<grizzly> I am getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19011 , when I run the app 'wayv' . Any clues plz ?
<grizzly> Also I am using  a suspend2 patched kernel ( if it matters)
<BluesKaj> yes h3sp4wn, it's a partition magic clone written for linux ...I don't use it much cuz it's dangerous
<blackflag> hello all :)
<ubuntu_> how do I see the HDDs?
<raphink> ubuntu_: the partitions you mean?
<blackflag> I want to copy an audio cd
<blackflag> but I can not mount it
<ubuntu_> yes raphink
<blackflag> what is trhe best way to copy an audio-cd?
<ubuntu_> I can see the home folder
<blackflag> can someone help?
<raphink> ubuntu_: cat /proc/partitions
<grizzly> blackflag: dd ?
<raphink> blackflag: use K3b
<blackflag> I tried K3b but it creates me a 1.1GB iso
<raphink> blackflag: huh?
<raphink> what did you do?
<blackflag> I tried to write an Iso file from cd
<raphink> blackflag: what do you want to do? duplicate the CD? extract it? copy it to an iso image?
<blackflag> you mean; i did it wrong?
<blackflag> copy to iso
<raphink> blackflag: then use dd, as grizzly said
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to use a bootsplash screen that was created for SUSE?
<raphink> that'll be easier
<raphink> no MilhousePunkRock
<raphink> because SuSE uses bootsplash
<raphink> whereas ubuntu uses usplash
<grizzly> blackflag: google for "how to do everything with dd" or something
<raphink> if you want to use splashy, you can
<raphink> but I think y ou need to recompile a kernel for that
<raphink> blackflag: or "man dd"
<MilhousePunkRock> Aaaah... Thanks for that anyway, raphink
<grizzly> I am getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19011 , when I run the app 'wayv' . Anybody plz ?
<raphink> MilhousePunkRock: SuSE's splashy is kernel-space, whereas usplash is user-space
<blackflag> okay Ill try dd
<blackflag> but what is when I want to extract it
<raphink> blackflag: if you want to extract, you can simply use Konqueror
<raphink> with audiocd:/
<raphink> it's a very easy way to do it
<ubuntu_> I think i'll give up on installing Kubuntu on this PC, too scared of breaking something :) hopefully get round to installing it on a thinkpad someday
<BluesKaj> grizzly,what is wayv ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Doesn't look like kde-look.org has usplash screens...
<grizzly> mouse gestuer app :D
<raphink> ubuntu_: too scared of what?
<ubuntu_> deleting my dad's data some how
<raphink> hehe
<ubuntu_> I would put Kubuntu on my intel iMac but the drivers aren't there
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu_: What kind of ThinkPad? I run it on a T23, if you don't need suspend/resume, everthing is fine
<grizzly> ubuntu_: for that try to learn how to backup and restore your mbr, and everything sould be fine
<raphink> what drivers ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> drivers in general, wireless and the like
<grizzly> BluesKaj: what does that error mean? cld a patched kernel be somehow responsible?
<ubuntu_> Milhouse: a X32 hopefully :)
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: All you need is elilo to boot on the intel imac
<blackflag> okay thanks going to try it :))
<raphink> ubuntu_: doesn't seem true
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, wha not DL and burn GParted and then boot it up to look at your HDD , then you can resize the NFTS partition  and make room for linux
<drbreen_> blueskaj: because the ubuntu live cd has gparted already ?
<BluesKaj> ERR NTFS
<drbreen_> and kubuntu has qtparted and they bot can resitze ntfs
<BluesKaj> better yet :)
<ubuntu_> because it's not my PC Blues :P I think it's fat32 anyway (which is probably even easier but err)
<ubuntu_> h3sp4wn : link please :)
<BluesKaj> I thought it had QTParted , not GParted
<tic_> how come my xrandr probe the wrong physical size of my laptop screen? anyone
<drbreen_> tic_: what does it say
<BluesKaj> what windows OS , ubuntu_ ?
<tic_> it says: 0   1280 x 1024   ( 402mm x 302mm )  *50
<ubuntu_> XP SP2
<BluesKaj> that's NTFS
<tic_> my laptop screen is 1400x1050 but when probing that res. it's out of size
<tic_> so I guessing it got the physical size wrong
<ubuntu_> ahh the reason I thought it might be fat32 is because (for some reason) it's divided into 2 20GB partitions for a total of 40GB
<tic_> but I really cant figure out why
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: Just google elilo imac intel
<tic_> drbreen: I think it should be:0   1400 x 1050   ( 474mm x 356mm )  *50
<BluesKaj> drbreen_ , GParted has to be installed from the repos , it doesn't come with the install cd
<drbreen_> blueskay: oh i di not know that. what is then the program the installer uses ?
<BluesKaj> adept
<BluesKaj> oh sorry, QTparted I think, not sure tho
<raphink> drbreen : the installer is debian-installer
<BluesKaj> I used GParted to setup the partitions before installing
<raphink> and to partition, it uses partman iirc
<raphink> for the console installer
<raphink> the graphic install for Ubuntu uses gparted, and qtparted for Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> I thought the live cd installer didnt use debian-installer (would explain why its unreliable often)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<raphink> the live cd installer is ubiquity
<ricardo> hi..does anybody use MATLAB under WINE?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, seems kde-look has got a total of 3 usplash themes...
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it possible to convert a Bootsplash to usplash? If so, is someone capable of doing that?
<danl> how do i give a none root user access to ports below 1024?
<ubuntu___> hi guy, i just started play with edgy eft and i see there is a problem with adept
<Agios> there are undoubtedly a lot of problems with edgy eft. It is in development status.
<ubuntu___> and i want to know is their a workaround for it
<Agios> yes, install dapper drake
<ubuntu___> i my using the livecd, right now
<Melody^> heya how can I install Kubuntu onto a laptop that doesn't have an optical drive?
<fannagoganna> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<Agios> try apt-get instead of adept
<ubuntu___> ok thanx
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu___: If you want to use binary drivers (fglrx or nvidia) dont try to use edgy at the moment
<ubuntu___> ok thanx
<lmodl> hallo
<ubuntu___> hi
<SeanTater> hello
<ricardo> im trying to get MATLAB working under WINE....does anybody knows how to do it without -nojvm?
<lmodl> jeli neko iz hr
<MilhousePunkRock> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<lmodl> neko iz bosne
<MilhousePunkRock> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MilhousePunkRock> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<blackflag> Hello all .)
<blackflag> :)
<blackflag> I just trying to burn an iso - image with dd
<blackflag> when I do:
<blackflag> dd if=/dev/hda of=/tmp/kde-stefan/
<blackflag> I get
<blackflag> dd: Lesen von ?/dev/hda?: Input/output error
<blackflag> Its an audo cd
<TD> BluesKaj: poke
<blackflag> audio cd
<TD> BluesKaj: you there?
<blackflag> what is wrong?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<Gaaston> blackflag: nothing is right
<blackflag> okay, what is correct
<blackflag> ?
<Gaaston> run k3b, that's all
<blackflag> but I dont get an iso
<blackflag> it makes a copy
<Gaaston> k3b burns what you want to burn
<Gaaston> iso or not
<blackflag> okay, what is the correct way to create an iso?
<Gaaston> from what?
<blackflag> from an audio cd
<DarthPolly> hello
<Gaaston> audio CD doesn't contain any iso filesystem
<thoreauputic> blackflag: no file system on an audio CD
<tic_> howcome I cant get my screen resolution right, xrandr thinks my laptop screen is smaller so my tray is outside the screen when running 1400x1050?
<thoreauputic> blackflag: you probably want to copy it / clone it
<Gaaston> from an audio CD you can only get audio data's
<blackflag> but I wnat to create an image from an audio cd
<blackflag> On M$ tzhere was clonecd
<Agios> ou rip it then. you will end up with one file er track
<Gaaston> blackflag: I think k3b can do that
<Agios> one file per track
<Gaaston> blackflag: just click "copy CD" and check "only create image"
* GIGANTOR drinks a slurpee and waits in line
<blackflag> I did that
<DarthPolly> I want to install my kubuntu, but the system doesn't recognize my disk. How can I make it work?
<blackflag> but its not an image file then
<Gaaston> it is files
<blackflag> is there no need to create iso's?
<GIGANTOR> download ISO from website, burn to disk
<GIGANTOR> boot from it
<Gaaston> YOU CAN NOT CREATE ISO FROM AUDIO DISK!!!!
<GIGANTOR> if you're on a Dell, hit F12 to get your boot options...
<Gaaston> there is only sound on audio cd's, no ISO filesystem at all!
<tic_> radeontool stretch off decreased my screen how do I adjust it to the right physical size?
<thoreauputic> blackflag:  dd if=/dev/crom of=/home/you/dumpedfile  should work too
<thoreauputic> erm /dev/cdrom
<DarthPolly> Looks like kubuntu has not the right drivers. I'm using a SATAII HD
<Gaaston> blackflag: k3b will create wav files for each track on the CD
<blackflag> thoreauputic: thats what I did
<Gaaston> blackflag: you can burn those files, it will create a good copy
<blackflag> I gives me tne an read error I/O error
<Gaaston> blackflag, it is not what you did
<blackflag> I tried both /dd if=/dev/cdrom an dev/hda
<blackflag> all the same
<Gaaston> blackflag: what is the problem having one file per track?
<thoreauputic> blackflag: yeah, I think if there's no file system it won't do it - just tried it here
<blackflag> an image is easy to burn
<Gaaston> blackflag: you will just get one image per track :)
<Gaaston> you can tar them
<blackflag> an image per cd would be much better :)
<blackflag> or having the choice to do it
<thoreauputic> blackflag: you can rip to a .wav file and use that I think - but k3b will happily duplicate CDs ( I've done it here many times)
<BluesKaj> won't k3b copy mp3 files directly ?
<blackflag> but I want to pu the image on an FTP
<blackflag> so a friend can download it and burn it
<Gaaston> cdrdao can do nice image+toc pair
<BluesKaj> why not dcc the file to your friend , blackflag...safer
<Gaaston> but it's still two files
<Ignite_> BluesKaj, try installing libk3b2-mp3 (with sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3) if you are wanting to make an audio CD with k3b
<thoreauputic> so just archive the files in a bundle - your friend can extract it and burn it
<thoreauputic> zip the files
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I install a KDM splashscreen from a .tar.bz2?
<thoreauputic> if he is using windows
<blackflag> okay, Ill try to create a zip
<blackflag> ;)
<BluesKaj> Ignite_, I was merely wondering why k3b wants to convert mp3 to wav files as default audio files ?
<Agios> because the tracks on a CD are wav files.
<thoreauputic> standard Cds use .wav
<BluesKaj> gonna check the settings ...I don't do mp3 unlewss it's just talk ... I'm a lossless hifi type guy when it comes to music.
<gatekeeper> Ignite_: thanx from that usefull gem of info on K3b and mp3 :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm sure most ppl are aware that cds use wav
<Gaaston> cd's doesn't really use the .wav format, but the default encoding of wav files is the same (PCM)
<BluesKaj> I have this comedy album that doesn't require hifi so I was gonna copy it to mp3 to fit all the tracks that would otherwise be too large for a single cd
<BluesKaj> yes Gaaston ..PCM redbook  :)
<danl> is there anyway to setup a dns cache on my computer that it will check before checking the dns server?
<uniq> danl: yes, take a look at the package 'pdnsd' in the repositories.
<danl> thank you uniq
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<danl> why isps dns server crashes all the time
<uniq> having a local cache often makes surfing faster.
<danl> omg, perfect, exactly what i needed
<MilhousePunkRock> Why do I fail to locate the kdm theme thing in the KDE Control Center?
<h3sp4wn> bind9 is not that hard to setup as a caching dns server
<danl> uniq, one question, is all the config for it and such cli?
<uniq> danl: yes. but don't let that scare you off
<danl> it won't i like cli :-) reading the man page now for how to setup
<uniq> danl: didn't it setup everything itself?
<danl> just making sure :-)
<danl> ima lil ocd
<danl> so it's good to go now?
<uniq> probably, yes.
<danl> awesome...
<danl> thanks
<danl> au revior
<uniq> now, just set your primary nameserver to 127.0.0.1
<juan> Hi
<ricardo> hi
<juan> could you tell me how to install java virtual machine in Kubuntu?
<juan> if it is possible, of course..
<juan> :)
<ricardo> does anybody know how to select a default jvm between the installed ones?
<juan> HOLA?????
<ricardo> hola
<juan> hablabas en espaniol, y yo matandome escribiendo en ingles!!
<ricardo> es que en realidad hay que hablar ingles ...pero como nadie responde tampoco es tna grave
<Skrot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<juan> gracias! but her we dont get help anyway!
<ricardo> es el bot...ni le respondas...
<juan> jajajaja
<gatekeeper> juan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<juan> hay 5 monos en el canal espaniol!!
<juan> thank you gatekeeper!!!!!!!!!
<gatekeeper> juan: yw :-)
<gatekeeper> juan: to can teach me spanish I need to learn it :-)
<gatekeeper> juan: ooops you can teach me spanish I need to learn it :-)
<juan> ok, with pleasuare!!
<juan> where are you from gate?
* timlinux is away: ...feeding....
<Buczeq> yoo
<deuce868> anyone know how to get the laptop hardware keys for volume going in kubuntu for an HP 5000 series?
<deuce868> I see a couple laptop button packages, but nadda for HP
<abattoir> deuce868: pavillion?
<deuce868> yea
<BluesKaj> deuce868, have you checked system settings / regional accessibility/ keyboard settings /keboard  hardware list
<deuce868> I swear this volume should go higher than it is, but the sound is maxed in the app and in the panel volume aplet
<abattoir> deuce868: Kcontrol->Regional and Accessibility->Keyboard layout->Keyboard model
<deuce868> abattoir, ok, I gotcha. I don't see my model, but maybe something is close.
<BluesKaj> see? , great minds think alike ...I won't finish the phrase since it's so negative :)
<deuce868> abattoir, this will work for keys above the keyboard though? the ones in row with the power button?
<abattoir> deuce868: yeah, just take the pavillion entry there, should work :)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: heh :)
<BluesKaj> parts of my compaq KB buttons work , but not all ...at least the vol and mute buttons do
<kalm> hello, gam_server use 10% of my cpu, is it really necessary,how can I remove it ( remove the package is impossible cause of the dependancies)
<grizzly> mount -a gives:  /de/hdc does not exist . Now how can I know where my cdrom device is ?
<grizzly> as in , what should put in mount /dev/*** /mnt/cd to mount my cd ?
<grizzly> is there any command/ proc file to know this ?
<Agios> kalm: I mv gam_server gam_server.dead and kill -9 <pid of gam_server>
<kalm> Oo
<kalm> so removed it
<kalm> is it safe, what are the consequencies
<Agios> I would have renamed it so you had a copy just in case. But whatever.
<Agios> I haven't seen any negative consequences. Did it a couple of weeks ago.
<kalm> ok, thanks, that's strange
<deuce868> sweet, volume buttons now working. Thanks abattoir
<abattoir> deuce868: nice :), i read about your other message only later..
<abattoir> deuce868: i dont think those buttons will work... you can manually map them though
<abattoir> *read your other message, rather
<_Shade_> I need some good p2p clients for ubuntu. Could you advice some ?
<tristanmike> Azureus, limewire, nicotine
<tristanmike> ktorrent
<abattoir> apollon too
<tristanmike> oh, yeah, forgot about that one ;)
<abattoir> :)
<_Shade_> apollon doesn't work for me :(
<abattoir> _Shade_: any errors?
<_Shade_> "i couldn't locate your gIFT installation (...)"
<_Shade_> it has been installed though
<abattoir> _Shade_: aah, that's a common thing.. did you try manually pointing it to the gift libs?
<_Shade_> i don't know how can i do it
<abattoir> _Shade_: sorry, dont have it installed currently, so dont know the exact steps, but somewhere in Configure Apollon
<abattoir> it's also a long time since i used it
<_Shade_> abattoir: and how can i locate my gIFT path ?
<abattoir> something under plugins, i guess
<abattoir> _Shade_: iirc, /usr/lib/giFT ?
<abattoir> _Shade_: could you give me a few minutes, am dist-upgrading, after that i'll install apollon and tell you exactly..
<_Shade_> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> _Shade_: i'll ping you when i've got it...
<abattoir> _Shade_: btw, you installed it from the repos?
<_Shade_> abattoir: yeah
<GIGANTOR> has anyone here installed vmware player through Adept?
<abattoir> _Shade_: does it have the fasttrack plugin?
<abattoir> _Shade_: cause i remember compiling that
<Seikon> sers
<_Shade_> i have no idea... to be honest
<JonB> hi, i tried both the normal and safe mode in graphics and it appears my kubuntu 6.06 does not reach the X11 desktop
<obf213> anyone have any idea why my wifi can find my homenetwork but all of a sudden wont connect
<abattoir> _Shade_: oh, ok
<abattoir> JonB: the live cd?
<_Shade_> my kubuntu goes extremelly unstable after a try of launching apollon... could be a reboot needed
<JonB> abattoir: i dont think so
<JonB> abattoir: filename is kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<abattoir> JonB: then an installed version?
<abattoir> JonB: yes, that's the live CD :)
<JonB> abattoir: i'm trying to install it
<JonB> abattoir: okay
<abattoir> JonB: you entered 'Start Kubuntu' right?
<abattoir> on bootup, that is
<JonB> abattoir: there was some menu system at boot and i choosed the top one and the 2. one i guess they were start kubuntu and start kubuntu save graphics
<MilhousePunkRock> Re everyone
<abattoir> JonB: are you on very old hardware? any errors?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<JonB> abattoir: it does not seem to progress beyond the kubuntu logo and the blue bar
<abattoir> JonB: do you know what the last message displayed is?
<JonB> abattoir: p3 1ghz, matrox g400 agp
<JonB> abattoir: i'll boot again and check
<abattoir> JonB: it should work w/ that...
<JonB> abattoir: the messages disappear
<JonB> abattoir: i have 2 other pci cards in it
<abattoir> JonB: do you get a shell prompt
<JonB> abattoir: pci graphics cards that is
<MilhousePunkRock> finally it's raining here...
<abattoir> JonB: aah, that *might* explain it
<JonB> abattoir: but i want to use my 5 monitors
<JonB> abattoir: i can get to a console if i press ctrl+alt+f1
<abattoir> JonB: did you try to start X manually?
<JonB> abattoir: yes, startx, but that did not appear to work either
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I find the kdm theme manager the howto for the KDM Screen I want to install mentions?
<abattoir> JonB: any specific errors?
<JonB> abattoir: i guess i should try to find a screw driver and temporarely remove the extra graphics cards
<JonB> abattoir: i dont remember, let me get back to you when it has booted up
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i think it is a separate program, found in kde-apps/kde-look
<abattoir> JonB: yes, i'd suggest you do the former first :)
<JonB> abattoir: ps ax does not appear to show any X process
<JonB> abattoir: it is in console now
<antonnio> how to know what addresses and protocols use msn messanger to work ?
<MilhousePunkRock> thx abattoir, I'll look there
<_Shade_> abattoir: i've pointed the gIFT location, but there's an error anyways
<abattoir> _Shade_: a different one?
<abattoir> _Shade_: did you run the gift-setup tool ?
<JonB> abattoir: the Xorg.0.log file seems to suggest it starts with a pci card, device S3 inc 86c764/765 trio32/64/64V+
<_Shade_> abattoir: no
<_Shade_> should i ? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Re _Shade_
<abattoir> _Shade_: close apollon, and do that, might work :)
<JonB> abattoir: i did try to switch to another vga out, but that did not work
<_Shade_> MilhousePunkRock: 'ey :)
<doppelganger> whats the pastebin url?
<JonB> abattoir: i'll try with that screw driver
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> JonB: :)
<MilhousePunkRock> http://pastebin.ca is a fast and reliable one
<abattoir> Hawkwind_Lappy: internet problems?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: "This is only for Breezy since the kcontrol-kdmtheme package is already in Dapper (since 1.0.1)."
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yes :(
<JonB> abattoir: i was expecting it to try the AGP card first though
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I think they almost have it fixed though
<abattoir> !info kcontrol-kdmtheme
<ubotu> kcontrol-kdmtheme: a theme manager for KDM. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 220 kB
<antonnio> i want to configure msn messanger into my firewall using iptables and not proxy server, what protocols and address use msn messanger to let it to work
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ^^^^
<MilhousePunkRock> Ah, optional... Time to meet my friend apt-get
<_Shade_> abattoir: denied operation (1) - that's the error message
<doppelganger> alright, well i'll wait in line  ;)
<abattoir> _Shade_: for gift-setup ?
<_Shade_> i did what you said but it comes to nothing
<abattoir> _
<abattoir> _Shade_: you mean there is no cmd like that?
<_Shade_> abattoir: gift setup gives 1 as well
<doppelganger> if anyone else (i see abattoir is busy) can sort through this and tell me what i should, i'd be much in debt to you.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19020
<abattoir> _Shade_: ok, let me first get these downloads done... then i'll install it and get back to you :)
<doppelganger> i'm installing vmware-player
<abattoir> doppelganger: i think you need the kernel source
<doppelganger> which hangs in adept at 33%, and when i hit show details it's stopping at the license agreement. So i apt-get it, and this is what i end up with
<abattoir> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lens> I just installed KDE yesterday and I love it, but when I click on add / remove programs the choices are so LIMITED compared to gnome, how do I populate the programs to add?
<doppelganger> thank you abattoir, i'll give it a whirl
<MilhousePunkRock> lens If you know what you are looking for, you can always try adept or apt-get
<lens> MilhousePunkRock... ok, what about synaptic?  where is it?
<doppelganger> whew, this is gonna take a while  ;P
<abattoir> doppelganger: you might also need the linux-headers-<arch> package
<MilhousePunkRock> I think it's not there by default... try "sudo apt-get install synaptic" on the console, lens
<uniq> lens: go to kmenu -> system -> adept
<abattoir> lens: you have universe/multiverse enabled right?
<lens> ok
<lens> yes
<lens> according to the kde unoffical FAQ
<abattoir> lens: aah ok, you were in add/remove progs... :P
<lens> yes.
<xylus_> > hey guys
<xylus_> [09:26]  <xylus__> i have build essential but i still cant play avi files
<xylus_> [09:26]  <xylus__> what should i get?
<xylus_> [09:27]  <xylus__> also ny idea how to extract or burn bin cue files with linx i havent tryed yet but im sure i need something
<bunta> Small question, how can I install kubuntu using a netimage? (mini.iso)
<lens> ok, I will look at adept now.
<MilhousePunkRock> xylus_: what kind of avi? divx? xvid?
<obf213> anyone know of any other dual core cpu monitor besides wmsmpmon
<eeos> hi there
<uniq> xylus_: use k3b to burn bin/cue.
<xylus_> im not sure milhose
<xylus_> it just says avi
<eeos> are there problems in using cups on kubuntu 6.06?
<obf213> maybe one that can dock and nothave to be in the toolbar
<uniq> obf213: htop (console, but very good)
<bunta> guys? :o
<eeos> I cannot install the printer
<obf213> uniq what does that mean
<abattoir> xylus_: i though all your files played yesterday...
<obf213> is that a command i enter in the console
<xylus_> any way to just simpley extract bin cue files?
<xylus_> abattoir no i o nly tryed dvd
<uniq> obf213: yes.
<xylus_> i just downloaded a avi file
<xylus_> and it wont play i get sound but no vid
<obf213> command htop not found
<obf213> do apt get it or soething
<abattoir> xylus_: werent you the person who downloaded 'essential' from mplayerhq ?
<uniq> obf213: correct, apt-get it.
<xylus_> yeah that was me
<xylus_> i have build essential on here
<abattoir> xylus_: you are playing in kaffeine
<xylus_> yes
<abattoir> xylus_: well, that is not build-essential :)
<abattoir> xylus_: have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Viper550> Hello everyone!
<bunta> guys? ;o
<uniq> !netinstall > bunta
<uniq> gah.
<MilhousePunkRock> xylus_: maybe you need the divx or xvid codec
<lens> I went to adept but it looks the same as add/remove programs and "sudo apt-get install synaptic" doesn't work :(
<systest> Expect it's a faq, but can't seem to find the docs to configure printing.  Would some one please direct me to the right doc?
<abattoir> lens: you have gnome and kde both installed right?
<lens> I don't think Gnome is installed.
<abattoir> lens: what does 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' say?
<lens> this is fresh install from a kubuntu DVD
<obf213> uniq i ran command htop after the apt get and nothign happens
<abattoir> lens: pastebin the error if it is long
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MilhousePunkRock> lens Did you update your sources list?
<MilhousePunkRock> !sources list
<ubotu> I know nothing about sources list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: synaptic should be in main
<abattoir> !info synaptic
<lens> It's not very long... it says...
<lens> hasmademethirsty@A-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<lens> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<lens> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abattoir> lens: ok, close adept/add/remove programes
<MilhousePunkRock> Iens, you need to close adept when running apt-get
<Viper550> erm, sudo apt-get update
<abattoir> *programs
<lens> abattoir ok
<ubuntu> hello\
<Viper550> I used to make that stupid mistake sometimes under Ubuntu
<uniq> obf213: from within konsole?
<obf213> o no
<obf213> i ran in run command
<obf213> linux seems extremely innefficient with dual cores
<lens> abbattoir ok, I closed adept, now I got a new error : the package is missing, obsolete or available from another source.
<obf213> all im doing is ripping a cd and one cpu is at 95 or something
<abattoir> obf213: you have the 686 kernel?
<ubuntu> hola cabrones
<ubuntu> pr0n
<obf213> yes, or htop wouldnt show two processors
<ubuntu> porn
<obf213> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (3994 bogomips), , RAM: 750/1001MB, 122 proc's, 44.33min up
<abattoir> aah, obf213 is timi
<MilhousePunkRock> Re timi
<obf213> hey
<lens> abbattoir I did 'add extra repositories' from the KDE FAQ, I figured it would add universe and multiverse.
<ironfroggy> I am trying to print something with the 2-per-page option, but the preview is still just showing me one-page each. is there a way to see a preview of this?
<abattoir> lens: ok, enable repositories, as MilhousePunkRock said
<abattoir> !source-o-matic > lens
<_Shade_> abattoir: how long will it last yet ?
<abattoir> lens: i guess you have the dvd local repo alone enabled, and not main from the ubuntu archives
<lens> abattoir OK, so if I follow the directions on the link you gave me, I should be ok?
<abattoir> _Shade_: :P, its a big download on my slow connection... :(
<abattoir> _Shade_: else could you check back tomorrow?
<abattoir> lens: yes, enable most of the repos, you'll need to do them in the future anyways
<xylus__> hey ab
<xylus__> i donwloaded mplayer via atp
<abattoir> lens: stuff like universe, multiverse, latest-amarok, latest-kde etc.
<xylus__> but its not listend under kmenu
<xylus__> where would i find the executeable or link at bro?>
<lens> abattoir... ok, shit, if I install the wrong repos it can mess stuff up can't it?
<xylus__> also its not listed under kde componnents also nor is divx formats :(
<xylus__> naw just install the right ones lens
<xylus__> change yr .list file
<xylus__> to whats on the ubuntu website
<_Shade_> abattoir: ok
<lens> abattoir should I check Include updates and include security updates?
<xylus__> where do i find mplayer ;(
<xylus__> its installed
<xylus__> not listed in kmenu :(
<Dodger> i've got it under Multimedia
<_Shade_> abattoir: or i can get another p2p... the problem is i don't know any except limewire, but there's no limewire on the repos
<lens> abattoir, my biggest problem is I'm not sure if doing stuff the 'gnome way' is going to screw up this KDE install... I WOULD just go to the huge ubuntu wiki and install repo's that way but I'm worried that if I do it the "gnome way" it will mess up KDE?
<lens> is it safe to use the huge Ubuntu wiki with KDE?
<MilhousePunkRock> lens: Everything "under the hood" is the same for all *untus
<lens> gotchya... ok, then I know how to enable the repositories my prefered way... thank you!
<Viper550> Yes, Kubuntu just comes with KDE by default, Ubuntu comes with Gnome, and Xubuntu comes with XFCE
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone have experiences with e17?
<MuJ> yes.. /join #e
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: What do you need to know about it ? (I use it soley stopped using kde)
<MilhousePunkRock> Nah, that was a "just in case" question...
<MilhousePunkRock> Or rather: h3sp4wn, is it any good?
<eeos> hi there. I have roblems with cups under kubuntu 6.06
<eeos> I cannot even see localhost:631 unde konqueror
<h3sp4wn> Its fine seems reasonably stable in normal use (The only time you get any crashes is if you are messing with it alot) its fast (even though it is considered pre alpha its alot more stable than most pre alpha software)
<eeos> any cluee?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: I am going to use it with the other distro I will set up soon...
<h3sp4wn> MilhousePunkRock: Any distro that includes e17 will be quite out of date (best to build from cvs as its changing so much)
<Viper550> Anyone remember my Kubuntu Purple mockup?
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn: Yeah, it won't come with it... I'll roll my own.
* MilhousePunkRock wonders why kdm theme manager does not show up though...
<cotroler> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> sorry guys
<abattoir> !limewire > _Shade_
* cotroler :)
<Viper550> Guess what, I just uploaded a tar.gz of my Kubuntu Edgy mockup!
<MilhousePunkRock> !kdm
<abattoir> Viper550: care to give a link?
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<abattoir> or is it in kwwii's incoming page?
<abattoir> oh ok
<Viper550> It's the last one on the bottom
<abattoir> Viper550: do you know if you are allowed to put it there?
<abattoir> Viper550: have you tried speak w/ kwwii ?
<Viper550> Yes, everyone was putting their ideas there!
<cotroler> what is Kubuntu Edgy mockup??
<abattoir> hmm, ok
<cotroler> I have a wireless NIC..can i get that to work in kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> sure cotroler
<MilhousePunkRock> If you can give a little more info...
<cotroler> k give me a minute
<ubuntu> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, I feel real noobish again... But what is a "valid kdm theme archive"?
<cotroler> MilhousePunkRock: It is: KCORP Lifestyle Wireless PCI Desktop KLG-530 108g+
<MilhousePunkRock> That does not help much yet, cotroler... What's the chipset?
<cotroler> MilhousePunkRock: erm...how do i check?
<MilhousePunkRock> The homepage of the manufacturer should have that info, or maybe the manual that came with it?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Still there?
<cotroler> MilhousePunkRock: k tnx...can u give me an example so i will know when i find it??
<h3sp4wn> cotoler: Look at the card see who makes the chip but it looks like atheros to me (at a guess)
<MilhousePunkRock> could be atheros, prism, orinoco, intel B something...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<cotroler> k ill check :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Usually that's stated pretty clear, like Chipset: Atheros
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: How do I untar a file again so that it keeps all the permissions and hidden files?
<obf213> my comp used to tell me the status of the battery and if it was plugged in or not
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: tar -xvzf file ? permissions and hidden files?
<obf213> its not there anymore so i installed klaptop daemon but i cnt run it through command, how do i open it
<Blissex> obf213: make sure your 'lm_sensors' setup is right by running 'sensors' at the command line first.
<obf213> no sensors found...
<obf213> it used to tell me my battery
<Blissex> obf213: then try running 'ksensors' from the command line
<abattoir> obf213: 'acpi' ?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Now that gives me weird feedback
<MilhousePunkRock> obf213: Install Kpowersave
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what are you trying to extract?
<obf213> alright ill try those
<cotroler> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=101790  - i cant see to find the chipset, not even on the card or manual :|
<obf213> my widget still shows me my power
<obf213> ksensors command not found
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: rt.click->Extract in konqueror should do for most situations...
<MilhousePunkRock> login-scan-fusion-0-3-1.tar.gz2
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > hi all
<obf213> acpi  works
<obf213> what wa the little icon that was docked in my toolbar by the clock
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: aah, i remember that one... dont you just open that file w/ the manager?
<obf213> how do i get that back
<MilhousePunkRock> The archive? I might try that...
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > how can i connect to internet with my wireless card with guarddog ??
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: yes
<cotroler> MilhousePunkRock: found it
<cotroler> Hardware  Chipset  RF: AR2112
<cotroler>  BB/MAC: AR5212
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > i configured guarddog but how can i connect with my wireless connection ?
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > i need help please
<abattoir> obf213: klaptop_check
<MilhousePunkRock> cotroler: OK, if it would have been an Ath chipset, I could have assisted you... You should use google in a manner like "linux ar2112 driver" to see if there are native drivers for it
<MilhousePunkRock> I know nothing about Guarddog
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > ok MilhousePunkRock
* MilhousePunkRock has to leave now...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it worked?
<MilhousePunkRock> cotroler: See if h3sp4wn can help you...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Yeah, it did, stupid me... That's why it prompted me for an ARCHIVE
<abattoir> :)
<cotroler> MilhousePunkRock: tnx
* MilhousePunkRock waves everyone good bye!
<h3sp4wn> AR2112 is atheros
<abattoir> hmm, who would need windows and gates in a world w/o walls and fences, iirc
<cotroler> h3sp4wn: tnx so i got atheros driver....what must i do now???
<chudy_> dpkg: bd przetwarzania /home/chudy/desktop/opera2.deb (--install):
<chudy_>  brak dostpu do archiwum: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<chudy_> Wystpiy bdy podczas przetwarzania:
<chudy_>  /home/chudy/desktop/opera2.deb
<chudy_> root@chudy:~# dpkg -i /home/chudy/Desktop/opera2.deb
<chudy_> dpkg: bd przetwarzania /home/chudy/Desktop/opera2.deb (--install):
<chudy_>  brak dostpu do archiwum: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<chudy_> Wystpiy bdy podczas przetwarzania:
<chudy_>  /home/chudy/Desktop/opera2.deb
<abattoir> !paste > chudy_
<abattoir> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<coachJ> what is the command to check to see I am getting 3d out of my card??
<abattoir> glxgears ?
<trappist> glxinfo | grep rendering
<abattoir> :P
<Alcapond> Hi, when trying to boot the installation cd, I get the message [4295412.93600]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7291 - with small alterings, I get this message over and over again. What is the problem? Thx
<coachJ> that fot me?
<trappist> yes
<trappist> Alcapond: bad cd
<abattoir> Alcapond: scratched / badly burned cd ?
<Alcapond> trappist: abattoir: ok, I try with a new cd...
<coachJ> what should it show?
<Alcapond> Thx
<trappist> coachJ: Yes
<coachJ> says no
<coachJ>  i dont get it
<coachJ> have ati 8500
<trappist> coachJ: then you don't have hw acceleration
<trappist> coachJ: make sure you've installed linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and that the 'driver' line in the device section of your xorg.conf says fglrx instead of ati
<coachJ> k
<trappist> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<trappist> and, check that out
<coachJ> thks
<coachJ> sits are down again??
<coachJ> sites
<trappist> looks that way
<trappist> lame.
<coachJ> sucks
<trappist> my instructions should get you going though
<coachJ> thanks guys ill try later
<abattoir> coachJ: or you could get google's cache
<abattoir> *cached version
<coachJ> just google it
<abattoir> google the link, and click on the 'cached version'
<coachJ> k
<cotroler> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cotroler> !auto mount
<ubotu> I know nothing about auto mount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cotroler> !AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ubotu> I know nothing about AutomaticallyMountPartitions - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gatekeeper> cotroler: to mount on startup you need to modify fstab
<cotroler> gatekeeper: tnx a lot ( i did that yesterday but i forgot... today i formatted cause i got 32bit linux ;)
<gatekeeper> cotroler: :-)
<gatekeeper> cotroler: a usefull link for you: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<cotroler> gatekeeper: thats what i wanted :P tnx
<gatekeeper> cotroler: yw :-)
<PounK_> hello, when I try to add an  printer share by a windows to kubuntu, the option smb is in gray ( I can't chose it)
<xst> I try to burn some mp3 in "audio format" with k3b but k3b claims that the mp3 is an "unsupported fileformat". Strange, as I can play mp3's just fine with amarok. How do I make k3b accept mp3-files?
<divansantana> apt-get install k3b-mp3
<divansantana> tada
<divansantana> sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<doppelganger> hey again guys.  Abattoir-  you told me to download the linux-headers-<arch> package
<doppelganger> what does the arch mean in that?
<rr72> prolly i386
<rr72> or i586
<xst> divansantana: Thanks!
<rr72> its in uname somewhere
<rr72> its iX86
<rr72> x is a number thats ur archecture
<rr72> doppelganger is gig?
<doppelganger> yeah
<cotroler> which were the applications which dont work in kubuntu.....    .run or .rpm ?
<doppelganger> man...  vmware is hating on me
<doppelganger> worked fine on my machine at home  =\
<Gioacchino> hello'
<cotroler> which were the applications which dont work in kubuntu.....    .run or .rpm ?
<Gioacchino> I have A  problem with thunderbird
<divansantana> whats prob?
<Gioacchino> when I start it it tell me : Mozilla-Thunderbird is already running, but not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Mozilla-Thunderbird process, or restart your sistem.
<divansantana> have u restarted then?
<Gioacchino> yesterday it work perfectli
<lens> what is the kde equivelent of file roller?
<Gioacchino> noe it  not work..
<divansantana> if u restart it should work
<cotroler> !.run
<ubotu> I know nothing about .run - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cotroler> !run
<Gioacchino> I had restart the computer vut it not work
<divansantana> else type rm .thunderbird/.lock from your home directory
<ubotu> I know nothing about run - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<divansantana> tada
<divansantana> rm .thunderbird/.lock
<Gioacchino> else type rm .thunderbird/.lock from your home directory  I had delete it but non work..
<divansantana> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rr72> cotroler~ both work
<doppelganger> frickin VMWARE can kiss my mofo'n @#$@#$
<rr72> .run is a binary execatavle
<divansantana> vmware what is prob???
<rr72> *excutable
<BluesKaj> hehe doppelganger...no kidding !
<doppelganger> won't install properly, for some reason
<rr72> and .rpm is fedora package
<divansantana> have u considered u upgrading kernel could have broken it, need to rerun vmware-config.pl
<rr72> install alien to use rpm
<lens> does anyone know the KED equivelent of file roller?
<doppelganger> div- i just ran it, thats where i'm stuck at
<divansantana> are u using run.pl? u should
<divansantana> u should use that before
<divansantana> have you install kernel-headers and build-essentials?
<divansantana> which vmware?
<divansantana> :)
<doppelganger> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rr72> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<cotroler> rr72: i think its better not fiddle with .rpm then
<doppelganger> see what you can make of this-   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19030
<doppelganger> i have the headers, and i *think* build essentials, lemme check
<Gioacchino> help me
<Gioacchino> portable thunderbid with wine  ork but linux thunderbird not work..
<Gioacchino> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Gioacchino> help me
<BluesKaj> Gioacchino, did u try uninstalling T-bird, rebooting and reinstalling it ?
<Gioacchino> yes I had try
<BluesKaj> with adept
<Gioacchino> but wwhen I copy the profile it dont work
<Gioacchino> but portable thunderbird with = profile work..
<BluesKaj> copy what profile ?
<Gioacchino> <BluesKaj> copy what profile ?  yes the backu of my thunderbird profile
<unix_infidel> can anyone help me out i just got this motherboard replaced but now sound isnt working.
<unix_infidel> it works on Windows and on the dapper live cd but not in this breezy install.
<BluesKaj> don't copy it ...re type all the settings... it's a bit of work, but it 'll prolly work
* doppelganger stumps divansantana
<Gioacchino>  don't copy it ...re type all the settings... it's a bit of work, but it 'll prolly work                but all my email ??
<unix_infidel> i've tried using alsaconf but that binary doesnt exist in kubuntu
<crimsun> correct, we don't ship alsaconf.
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<unix_infidel> crimsun: i just got a motherboard replaced in this thinkpad.
<crimsun> unix_infidel: which TP?
<unix_infidel> sound worked fine before i got it replaced and it works fine in windows and on the dapper live cd.
<unix_infidel> crimsun: t42
<unix_infidel> all modules are loaded.
<Gioacchino> BluesKaj: the received email how to use it ??
<cotroler> what was the command to install wine pls?
<unix_infidel> crimsun: kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<BluesKaj> Gioacchino, is your email saved on the server for a day or a few days in your windows settings ?
<unix_infidel> i've tried remodprobing the module....messing with alsamixer.
<unix_infidel> everything is as it should be...except something isnt.
<BluesKaj> cotroler, sudo apt-get install wine
<BluesKaj> or use adept
<crimsun> unix_infidel: not using dapper['s kernel] ?
<unix_infidel> crimsun: like i said this is a breezy install.
<unix_infidel> the sound worked fine before i replaced the motherboard.
<cotroler> BluesKaj: tnx
<crimsun> unix_infidel: I didn't read the breezy part
<unix_infidel> crimsun: np, i'm bumfuzzled.
<unix_infidel> any help is appreciated.
<drayen_> anyone else experanceing really instabilty with firefox in kubuntu 64?
<crimsun> unix_infidel: so which module are you using?
<BluesKaj> cotroler, did it install ok ?
<Gioacchino> <BluesKaj> Gioacchino, is your email saved on the server for a day or a few days in your windows settings ?  no the mail is only on my pc with thunderbird and it il more day ( 2 years... )
<doppelganger> whoever design krfb needs a kick in the groin.
<unix_infidel> snd_intel8x0
<unix_infidel> snd                    48644  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<unix_infidel> ubuntu automatically recognized the device and added those modules.
<cotroler> BluesKaj: Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package
<cotroler> BluesKaj: ill try adept
<BluesKaj> yup cotroler, that's prolly the other package
<cotroler> drayen: yes i did had instability...i just got the 32bit kubuntu and now works perfect
<doppelganger> i wish i could kick linus in the jimm
<doppelganger> y
<doppelganger> ;P
<crimsun> unix_infidel: ok, and please pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<doppelganger> (i didn't mean that!)
<doppelganger> (sarcasm alert)
<unix_infidel> http://rafb.net/paste/results/U0BOzG68.html
<unix_infidel> crimsun: ^^^^ there ya go.
<doppelganger> how long can a linux box be left on sans firewall before getting rooted, usually?
<trappist> doppelganger: if your firewall is the only thing stopping you from getting rooted, you're doing something wrong.
<BluesKaj> VMWare sucked on my pc ...sound card didn't work some progslike google earth would crash ...any heavy java stuf was unstable
<unix_infidel> doppelganger: slashdot posted an arbitrary article saying something like 10 minutes.
<doppelganger> 10 minutes? jeez
<unix_infidel> doppelganger: that means nothing.
<doppelganger> how do you tell if you are
<crimsun> unix_infidel: amixer set 'Line Jack Sense' off
<unix_infidel> if the person is good enough?
<trappist> BluesKaj: yeah google earth wants hardware 3d acceleration, not available in vmware
<doppelganger> mine at home as been on without a firewall all night  ;S
<unix_infidel> crimsun: you are my savior
<unix_infidel> doppelganger: like i said, if they're good enough, you wouldnt even no.
<crimsun> unix_infidel: what's your 0401 from lspci -nv ?
<unix_infidel> know*
<unix_infidel> 0000:00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24c5 (rev 01)
<unix_infidel> crimsun: ^^^
<crimsun> need the subvendor and subdevice id, actually
* Ignite_ dances
<crimsun> (the line right below that one)
<doppelganger_> Does Kubuntu have any kind of firewall built in?
<Ignite_> no
<doppelganger_> i know i have guarddog downloaded at home, but i haven't configured it
<obf213> y do some cds burn like rip %60 fastr than others
<Ignite_> i've never used a firewall in (k)ubuntu, i've had the machine on for days at a time with no intrusions, but i don't run any kind of servers so..
<BluesKaj> every pc should be equipped with a built in router/dsl/cable modem ...firewalls are a PITA
<unix_infidel> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Yk9Cfs98.html
<BluesKaj> buy a router !
<unix_infidel> Ignite_: just because you dont run servers.
<Bazzi> the router will actually have linux and iptables lots of times :-)
<unix_infidel> doesnt mean you dont have a reason to run a firewall.
<trappist> if you have a router there's not much point putting a firewall behind it
<obf213> do we need a firewall
<crimsun> unix_infidel: yes, I blacklisted that one for Dapper.
<BluesKaj> yup, exactly trappist
<Ignite_> unix_infidel, never said there wasn't a reason
<crimsun> static unsigned int ad1981_jacks_blacklist[]  = {
<crimsun>         0x10140537, /* Thinkpad T41p */
<unix_infidel> crimsun: ahhh.
<BluesKaj> linux is pretty safe all by it's lonesome anyway
<Ignite_> but i think we can safely say that as long as you keep your system upto date there isn't really an issue of being exploited
<trappist> if you're doing what you're supposed to be doing, like keeping your software up to date and having services listen only on necessary interfaces, a firewall isn't going to make you any more secure.
* Ignite_ nods in agreement with trappist
* obf213 sighs in relief
<Ignite_> :)
<nik> pressing F9 a panel in konqueror is showed/hidden - how is this widget named?
* trappist goes back to capitalize the "if"
<BluesKaj> those ports below 1024 are the entranceways for the troublesome stuff
<unix_infidel> crimsun: IBM did a really shotty job with this repair.  which is why was concerned.
<doppelganger_> argh, gotta restart, one minute
<trappist> doppelganger_: are you sure?
<unix_infidel> crimsun: thanks a lot though, i never would've thought of it.
<aliasfred> security is the easiest entrance to put out empty advice :)
<unix_infidel> crimsun: these settings should continue to work after reboot?
<BluesKaj> why run VMWare anyway?...dual boot is much better
<crimsun> unix_infidel: if they're saved on boot (they are normally), yes
<trappist> BluesKaj: that depends on what you're doing with it
<trappist> BluesKaj: if you're a gamer, sure, dual boot.  if you're a developer and are using it to test code in a different environment, vmware is a lot better than rebooting all the time.
<unix_infidel> *nod*
<BluesKaj> ok, well I'm not speaking from a developer standpoint :) merely a user
<unix_infidel> user of.....what?
<charlie5> is kTorrent stable ? it crashes when i enter a search term and also if i de-select too many files in a selective d/l ... ?
<trappist> it's best to be careful about using a word like 'better' without qualifiers - if one solution was just plain better than another, probably only one of them would even exist.
* BluesKaj quaifies the statement "dual boot is much better" , ...better from my experience :)
<trappist> better for you, then
<BluesKaj> uhmm yeah
<BluesKaj> is doppleganger a developer ?
<cotroler> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cotroler> !flash player
<ubotu> I know nothing about flash player - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<unix_infidel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cotroler> how to install flash player for firefox pls??
<trappist> BluesKaj: development was just an example of a situation where vmware might be more desirable than rebooting all the time
<cotroler> unix_infidel: how to install flash player in firefox pls?
<Gioacchino> I had found the problem
<Gioacchino> if I copy the profile folder on my thunderbird
<BluesKaj> trappist, I was  just trying to save the guy some anguish which he already seems to be going thru.
<Gioacchino> and I delet the profile.desktop
<Gioacchino> it work..
<BluesKaj> good Gioacchino!
<Gioacchino> but because yesterday work and now work only witih folder ??
<obf213> why do soome cds rip so much slower than others
<MukiEX> Is there a way to get all my apt packages and burn them to DVD?
<Gioacchino> I share the configuration with portable thunderbird on my usb pen..
<trappist> obf213: audio cds?
<obf213> yeah
<trappist> obf213: with the same app with the same configuration?
<obf213> yep havent changed it
<trappist> shouldn't be that way, unless some of em just have a lot more content than others
<Gioacchino> but if i copy the folder I cant share the configuration because the configuratio share work only if the profile folder is in the usb pen..
<obf213> ive noticed sometimes they rip really fast and i can hear the cd drive then other times it goes eally slow and the drive is really quiet
<Kronos__> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<trappist> obf213: possibly some kind of copy protection?
<Kronos__> obf213: check out that.
<obf213> ok
<obf213> maybe thats it
<obf213> these are all store bought cds i just noticed in particular
<trappist> I think if it was a dma issue it would always be slow
<obf213> yeah'
<obf213> it also spins slower or something i guess cu its  really quited and the processors dont seem to be working as hard
<obf213> if i download a cd or something, can i assign its cddb or w/e so taht amarok can index it correctly
<cotroler> how to install flash player for firefox pls??
<cotroler> how to install flash player for firefox pls??
<obf213> cotroler
<cotroler> yes
<obf213> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-mozilla
<cotroler> tnx m8
<obf213> np
<cotroler> obf213: Do you happen to know how to install java as well?
<obf213> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<cotroler> is the wiki kubuntu site down??
<trappist> yes
<cotroler> :/
<obf213> i think so
<aztun> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi aztun
<aztun> how is possible that I have all official ubuntu apt sources and cant find the kernel-sorce-2.6 package???
<aztun> kernel-source-2.6
<elis> Hello
<cotroler> Hi Elis
<cotroler> Hi Mandalf
<BluesKaj> so you're upgrading, aztun ?
<cotroler> :P
<Mandalf> I need a Windows emulator to my kubuntu
<BluesKaj> wine
<Mandalf> I tested it
<cmb_00012345> qemu
<Mandalf> But i cant find it in the menus
<BluesKaj> VNWare if yer brave
<BluesKaj> VMWare
<cmb_00012345> i dont like vmware
<doppelganger_> RAWRRRR
<doppelganger_> VMWARE,  you can just...
<aztun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19038
<aztun> I have that sources.list
<doppelganger_> well you know what you can do...
<BluesKaj> I haven't been able to get qemu to work , cmb_00012345 ?
<aztun> how is possible cant find the kernel-source package???
<cmb_00012345> qemu is my fave, i run qemu on windows host with a linux guest, but i got tired of the slowness so i repartitioned and dual boot now
<Mandalf> Where can i find wine in the menu???
<cmb_00012345> qemu runs good but for some reason it dont handle multiple partitions well, for example i have 2 huge drives partitioned out over 6 partitions and i cant get qemu to detect my cdrom
<cmb_00012345> i used bochs to setup a image of kubuntu then ran that image in qemu
<cmb_00012345> i dont like the way bochs runs
<obf213> ive gone from about 7 seconds a song to 30
<BluesKaj> Mandalf, it's in ADEPT
<lens> what is the command to just delete a folder? (sorry it's a n00b question)
<BluesKaj> aztun, http://www.kernel.org/
<doppelganger_> what exactly is "pango:
<doppelganger_> er, "pango"
<doppelganger_> !pango
<ubotu> I know nothing about pango - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dunno if kubuntu will run onit tho
<lens> anyone? bash command to delete a folder (I tried mv folder Trash) and it didn't work.
<h3sp4wn> The fastest way to run linux on a windows host is colinux
<sergiusens> rm -R (careful) or rmdir if it's empty
<lens> right on, thanks!
<Mrono> boy, php and mysql together are a bitch
<Mrono> whoops, wrong window
<rafa> hello, I have a problem with the sound card in kubuntu 6.06, Anybody could help me?
<cotroler> I installed a program with wine in kubuntu...where do i find it now??
<_Vman> cotroler i see youre progress nice ;)
<cotroler> _Vman lol :P
<aztun> I know BluesKaj what wanna install using a .deb
<_Vman> hehe 8-)
<BluesKaj> aztun,maybe you should look for the linux-image-2.6
<aztun> cant find kernel-source package here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<aztun> linux image isnt the source
<_Vman> cotroler check here http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/10/more-facts-about-using-wine.html
<BluesKaj> why do you need the source ?
<aztun> sometimes I need the kernel source to compile some programs
<crimsun> you shouldn't ever need the entire source
<crimsun> linux-headers-$(uname -r)  should suffice
<BluesKaj> you can't find the progs in the pkg managers ?
<cmb_00012345> the kernel source is in the package manager, i dont remember what its called but its there
<aztun> no kernel-header for 2.6 crimsun
<aztun> just for 2.4 kernel
<aztun> I dont understad
<_Vman> cya all
<aztun> I found the package few days ago
<aztun> and now it has dissapeared?
<Alcapond> is there
<Alcapond> sry
<aztun> Alcapond: isnt here http://packages.ubuntu.com
<aztun> at least for dapper
<aztun> no kernel-source-2.6.......no kernel-headers-2.6
<cmb_00012345> in the package manager it will be linux-source-2.6.XX
<BluesKaj> aztun,sudo apt-get install linux-source ...will that help ?
<cmb_00012345> or whatever kernel you have
<aztun> wow
<aztun> thx BluesKaj
<aztun> I used mandriva last two years
<aztun> and that package used to be name kernel-source
<aztun> not linux-source
<aztun> thx again
<aztun> I foun it
<BluesKaj> http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060714.180928.7860243a.en.html
<BluesKaj> that's where I found it
<emma_> hello, I wonder how I do to play my mp3-files in the Amarok multimedia player?
<aztun> emma_: select xine-motor on amarok config
<aztun> that works for me
<aztun> also, maybe u have to install xine-codecs
<obf213> can you rip from cds w/o the drive spinning
<emma_> uhm... Maybe I shall mention that I am a complete new beginner on Linux systems. Detailed instructions?
<obf213> because i've been ripping cd's all day earlier it sounded and felt like the drive was spinning fast, tracks ripped fast so iwas just changing cd's and ripping before the encoder was done.
<obf213> now the processers show little action there abt about 6 percent, i cant hear the drive at all adn it rips like 1 trcack a minute
<obf213> it used to be like 17 seconds a track
<obf213> but it was loud and the cd seemed to actually  be spinning
<aztun> emma_: open adept to install soft, then look for amarok-xine package and install it
<aztun> then go to amarok config and select xine-motor
<BluesKaj> xine engine , then build collection
<DarkWizzard> hy all
<DarkWizzard> I really need some help
<BluesKaj> hey DarkWizzard
<DarkWizzard> I've recently changed overwritten my username
<DarkWizzard> and my hostname
<DarkWizzard> and Now ALSA is broken
<doppelganger_> i just give up.
<doppelganger_> screw linux
<doppelganger_> screw everything
<doppelganger_> ;P
<DarkWizzard> no sound
<DarkWizzard> only with root
<DarkWizzard> And I can't change the sound system to ALSA in kcontrol
<DarkWizzard> it always jumps back
<BluesKaj> uhoh . got me on that one DarkWizzard
<doppelganger_> Dark- making sure to use admin mode?
<doppelganger_> =S
<jesspher> hi
<DarkWizzard> I had root
<doppelganger_> ok
<DarkWizzard> when I wanted to change
<DarkWizzard> but I'll try
<jesspher> can anyone help me with changing the screen resolution of ubuntu 6.06
<DarkWizzard> it gets changed
<jesspher> please help
<DarkWizzard> only it doesn't remember it
<jesspher> please help me with changing the screen resolution of ubuntu
<emma_> aztun: my "configure engine"-window says that I already use xine. Any other ideas?
<DarkWizzard> jesspher: right click on the desktop
<jesspher> and then
<obf213> jesspher try this
<britto> ubuntu-br
<obf213> jesspher wht kind of computer do you have
<jesspher> pc
<jesspher> ubuntu
<jesspher> 6.06
<obf213> graphics card?
<jesspher> geforce 6600
<lens> is gmail incompatible with Kontact and Konquerer?
<_pedro> hi everyone
<jesspher> no its ati radeon 9000 pro, i forgot that i changed it
<jesspher> sorry
<obf213> download the ati stuff in adept
<jesspher> what do you mean in "adept
<obf213> then run the commad krandtray
<obf213> the package manager
<_pedro> I am upgrading from Kubuntu breezy to dapper
<obf213> run the command adept
<doppelganger_> how might one go about uninstalling anythign that says "vmware" in one fail swoop
<doppelganger_> deleting, rather
<_pedro> firstly I tried to do it with adept but it crashed and I lost my upgrade
<doppelganger_> i have a botched up vmware-server install that i can't unstall completely
<_pedro> now I am trying with console
<_pedro> and I would like to know if I did it correctly
<BluesKaj> jesspher, go to system settings/display/admin mode/hardware/configure (on the far right) to set up your graphics acrd and monitor drivers in the lists provided
<_pedro> I changed in my sources.list every breezy for dapper
<_pedro> including backports ones
<_pedro> and input in a console
<BluesKaj> then you can go back to display and reset the scrn resolution on the slider
<_pedro> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> jesspher, then you can go back to display and reset the scrn resolution on the slider
<_pedro> is it all right?
<jesspher> what do you mean, help me, im a begginer
<BluesKaj> jesspher .., new to kubuntu linux ?
<Ace2005> Hi all, i'm making a boot screen and i want to know what you think of the first sketch http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smallersketchxw4.png
<Ace2005> would a black or white background be better?
<cotroler> Ace2005: let me see
<Ace2005> cotroler: Well the link is just above
<Ace2005> http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smallersketchxw4.png
<cotroler> Ace2005: k seeing right now
<cotroler> Ace2005: nice my friend
<cotroler> but i think if you invert the colours it would be better :)
<simian__>  i have two linux box's ubuntu and kubuntu, what is the best way to link them?
<Ace2006> Hi i'm ace2005 but my computer just crashed so what did you think of the image?
<pointwood> hi, I have a kubuntu breezy install - to upgrade to dapper, I just have to change sources.list and run "apt-get update;apt-get distupgrade" right?
<Ace2006> pointwood: yup
<simian__> pointwood: that's right
<pointwood> cool
<Ace2005> I'm now myself again
<simian__> pointwood:  just change any breezy to dapper
<pointwood> I've been away and without internet for some time so... :)
<Ace2005> so what did you think of the image?
<BluesKaj> welcome back to yerself
<BluesKaj> :)
<simian__>  i have two linux box's ubuntu and kubuntu, what is the best way to link them?
<SeanTater> simian__: link, as in network
<simian__> SeanTater: sorry, yes i mean network
<aliasfred> with a wire :)
<SeanTater> simian__: I perfer ssh and sshfs
<SeanTater> simian__: samba is available
<Ace2005> a crossover network cable will link them
<SeanTater> simian__: nfs is fast, but I've never got it to work
<simian__> SeanTater: i can use samba with windows but i can't make it work with 2 linux machines
<aliasfred> sshfs is easy to setup
<SeanTater> simian__: hum -- never used samba on ubuntu
<aliasfred> SeanTater: i experienced high memory usage with sshfs, is your experience similar ?
<simian__> SeanTater: so you would recomend ssh then?
<BluesKaj> one would think samba would work better with 2 ubuntu machines
<SeanTater> simian__, aliasfred: I don;t use sshfs much, I prefer scp and sftp, since it's built into konqueror
<simian__> BluesKaj: you would have thought
<BluesKaj> well I can't get samba to work period
<SeanTater> simian__: are you connected to the internet with or without a router?
<simian__> SeanTater: with a router and static ip's
<SeanTater> simian__: perfect
<SeanTater> simian__: on both computers, install openssh-server
<BluesKaj> arent the ip's static behind a router anyway ?
<SeanTater> simian__: <step one of two>
<SeanTater> BluesKaj: ?
<SeanTater> BluesKaj: You can have static or dynamic on the internet or local
<BluesKaj> nevermind ... I won't  interfere
<simian__> SeanTater: thanks that worked well
<kbrooks> Has OpenTTD disappeared from the Ubuntu repositories?
<SeanTater> simian__: so did you use sftp://
<SeanTater> !info openttd
<ubotu> Package openttd does not exist in dapper
<SeanTater> !info *ttd*
<ubotu> Package *ttd* does not exist in dapper
<kbrooks> thats funny.
<simian__> SeanTater: i think i just thought ssh as command line
<kbrooks> has someeone been evil or what SeanTater
<SeanTater> simian__: that works, but if you want file sharing, konqueror has sftp built in
<aliasfred> naive question, what is openttd ?
<kbrooks> it was there before!
<kbrooks> i swear it
<master_> are there other sites then http://www.kde-look.org/ that has Theme-Manager Theme files?
<simian__> SeanTater:  i'm on my ubuntu machine at the moment, i will try sftp on my kubuntu machine and let you know how i got on
<SeanTater> simian__: go to either computer, and make an address like this one sftp://192.168.whateveryourIPis/
<SeanTater> simian__: okay
<kbrooks> or maybe I d/led a .deb file. I dont remember
<aliasfred> naive question, what is openttd ?
<kbrooks> aliasfred: openttd.org
<simian__> SeanTater: error talking to ssh
<SeanTater> simian__: okay, try setting username@ before the double slashes
<SeanTater> hold on
<SeanTater> that would be /after/ the double slashes
* SeanTater hides
<simian__> SeanTater: can you give me an example
<sorush20> hi guys I keep getting this message kstartconfig can not be found check your installation?
<aliasfred> ok for those who wondered openttd is a game :)
<SeanTater> simian__: sftp://sean@192.168.1.15/
<BluesKaj> yeah aliasfred, that surprised me
<aliasfred> simian__: try ping, then telnet 22, then ssh, then scp
<simian__> SeanTater: i see
<aliasfred> as a trouble shooting process i meant
<SeanTater> simian__: working?
<SeanTater> simian__: it should ask you for a password
<kbrooks> Eh?  sources.list.d doesnt work
<kbrooks> i drop a file into the directory
<kbrooks> run apt-get update
<sergiusens> sorush20: i had that problem when i switched form gnome, was a permission problem on my home kde dir
<kbrooks> and i dontsee any lines in the output
<sorush20> what should I do?
<sorush20> what should the permissions of my home direcotyr .kde be ?
<sergiusens> sorush20: can you login in a terminal?
<sorush20> yes..
<BluesKaj> oh I have a question about email ..How do I make Thunderbird the default ...sometimes kmail launches ?
<sergiusens> sorush20: first thing when and how did it begin?
<simian__> SeanTater: i neede to install openssh-server
<lens> do most of you guys use Konqueror? or firefox?
<BluesKaj> the default email settings in t-bird don't work , same goes for swiftfox
<sergiusens> i use konqueror when in kde and epiphany in gnome and when i come across windows I try to use firefox
<BluesKaj> <---Firefox or swiftfox
<simian__> SeanTater: sftp works well
<simian__> SeanTater: what does the s stand for
<SeanTater> secure
<lens> I went to the gmail preferences w/ konqueror and it said my browser wasn't supported, I really Konqueror is there any way around that?
<SeanTater> as in secure shell
<sorush20> I accidently moved the /home/sorush4 directory
<SeanTater> Secure SHell is used for Secure File Transport Protocol
<Ash-Fox> lens, try playing with the browser identification
<lens> Ash-Fox - oh ok, where would I find that?
<sorush20> the I moved it around again.. and changed the ownership again..
<sergiusens> lens: tools menu
<sorush20> I used sudo chown sorush4 -Rf /home/sorush4
<Ash-Fox> lens, in konqueror's prefrences.
<simian__> SeanTater: well thanks again
<lens> alright thanks, I'll try and trick gmail into thinking this is firefox ;)
<lens> or gosh even the newest IE... that's a really tight feature.
<lens> I'm SO GLAD I switched to KDE, it rocks hard.
<sergiusens> sorush20: and what are the perms for your ~/.kde dir
<raytray25> How do I change what Middle click does in Konqueror?
<simian__> lens: yes it does. But I have a problem i use kde you about a month the gnome then kde and so on.
<lens> simian... I don't think I'll have that problem. ;-), it feels so light and easy to navigate, I love it.
<anne_> hi everyone. Automatix' script looks like it's crashed but at the same time my  pc is slow (P-III 733 Mhz) so i'm wondering if there was a way for me to know if it's either ?
<tchize> Hello, i just upgraded (well tried to) from breezy to dapper
<tchize> however, the process is stuck in the middle around kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2)
<BluesKaj> anne_, did you choose a lot of downloads to install
<BluesKaj> ?
<tchize> all packages that depends on it complains it's not installed
<anne_> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok, it'll prolly take a while then
<BluesKaj> brb
<tchize> i have aptitude now complaining about too many errors, so if someone has any suggestion, it's welcomed
<Phazeman> s there any photography fan here that managed to work with some firewire film scanners ? i'm affraid to transfer my main desktop machine because i'm not sure my Minolta film scanner would work...
<anne_> ok but the script window doesn't scroll anymore...oh well.
<BluesKaj> anne_,click enter
<Blissex> Phazeman: that usually works -- FireWire is just SCSI
<anne_> BluesKaj: done, no avail
<sepultura> SIEMA
<BluesKaj> is the konsol still open?
<Phazeman> Blissex: w00t ! i wish it would work ! i think i'm going to try installing tomorrow...
<sepultura> jest ktos z polski
<sepultura> ?????
<johan_> <anne> Whats ur /etc/sources.list ?
<Blissex> Phazeman: just try it with Knoppix or from the LiveCD...
<Phazeman> Blissex: yeah... livecd is the target now :) running with it right now... my main linux machine is dead for about 2 weeks now and i'm suffering without it :( no way to fix.. the MoBo is dead after power shutdown
<jesspher> can anybody here ;help me with running wine
<Phazeman> jesspher: why not asking at #wine first ?
<raytray25> How do I change what Middle click does in Konqueror?
<Phazeman> ok.. a weird question now... does anybody knows if there is an option to put a binary of unrar onto running live cd and run it ?
<BluesKaj> jesspher, wine should be in the Adept pkg list
<Phazeman> raytray25: i dont think it's possible
<doppelganger_> haaay guys
<arso> umm guys
<arso> how do install a  .SH
<doppelganger_> what do i need to download to be able to compile a kernel..   "build-essential" ?
<arso> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<doppelganger_> arso  "./whatever.sh"
<doppelganger_> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arso> didnt work
<uniq> arso: 'sh file.sh'
<anne_> johan_: nevermind, i got some help on #automatix.
<arso> in konsole?
<uniq> arso: yes
<arso>  sh install.sh
<arso> sh: install.sh: No such file or directory
<uniq> arso: you can also make it executable. and doubleclick on it.
<BluesKaj> right on anne_
<johan_> Oki....wish u god luck =)
<uniq> arso: then there is no install.sh in that directory.
<doppelganger_> whoops, sorry
<arso> umm wat extracts a .tar.gz please
<doppelganger_> anyone a pro at vmware
<arso> i always forget
<doppelganger_> arso, right clicking it
<doppelganger_> ;)
<doppelganger_> (in konqueror)
<uniq> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<doppelganger_> uniq- can i ask a few quick questions
<doppelganger_> should be easy
<uniq> arso: if you want to unpack a tar.gz in konsole: 'tar -zxvf file.tar.gz'
<arso> thnx
<uniq> doppelganger_: sure..
<doppelganger_> ok..  i'm trying to install vmware, right..
<doppelganger_> well...  it's saying i have no C header files that match my kernel
<uniq> right.
<uniq> ok.
<doppelganger_> so...  i go to adept, and i see headers for 2.4.27-2
<doppelganger_> right...  so...  i don't have that
<arso> ok i extracted
<uniq> install the package linux-kernel-headers
<arso> when i click on .sh
<arso> nothing executes
<arso> it IS executable
<doppelganger_> uniq- that is the only one i do have installed
<doppelganger_> so i thought that was ok
<doppelganger_> but apparently not
<uniq> ok. where are you looking for the headers?
<uniq> or where do you tell vmware they are?
<doppelganger_> adept
<doppelganger_> it's looking in "/usr/src/linux/include"
<doppelganger_> maybe thats dead wrong
<uniq> doppelganger_: try to tell it /usr/include
<doppelganger_> lemme get that far in the installation and try, thanks man
<sdlnxgk> ??? anyone know if kubuntu can use  digital speakers???
<cotroler> I installed java in a wrong directory......how do i remove it pls??
<doppelganger_> iniq-  can i paste you something in PM?
<doppelganger_> *uniq
<doppelganger_> hell, i'll pastebin it
<doppelganger_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19048
<doppelganger_> <---PO'd
<uniq> looking.
<doppelganger_> lol,  just at vmware
<doppelganger_> i've been fighting this for more than a few hours today
<uniq> doppelganger_: ah.. it tells you what you need. kernel-source.
<simian__> i can't remember howto install with dpkg
<simian__> is it dpkg -i
<uniq> doppelganger_: install 'linux-source' and go to /usr/src/ unpack it, and 'ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.15 linux' then try again.
<uniq> simian__: correct.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I had an Linux admin guy help me install VMWare and it still was only capable of rudimentary funstions like surfing and email
<simian__> uniq: thanks
<doppelganger_> woo, lemme try that uniq
<lmodl> hello
<nabil> this
<nabil> am new here
<nabil> hello helo h h...
<uniq> hi nabil.
<nabil> exit
<nabil> hi there
<nabil> am new here
<nabil> and this is first kubuntu install
<nabil> onmy laptop
<uniq> great :)
<uniq> how do you like it so far?
<lmodl> me too is it vri
<nabil> great..but am having ati adaptor
<nabil> i cannot make use of my radeon x1300 adaptor
<nabil> can anyone help
<grizzly> anybody on kernel 2.6.15-26-686-nosmp ? tell me the device for cdrom plz. as in /dev/hdc for default kernel
<uniq> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<greeko> anyone know how to get around the kernel hang while installing linux?
<uniq> nabil: try to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nabil> ok..will take ur advise
<nabil> thnx dear
<thygrrr_> in the whois info for .com domains, the "Record created/last updated/expires" dates... are they UTC?
<thygrrr_> ooops.
<thygrrr_> Wrong channel
<greeko> does anyone know?
<uniq> greeko: try to pass the 'noapic' option to the kernel.. or use another kernel. if available. really depends on the kernel hang..
<greeko> its during the initial install when the CD boots
<greeko> i dont know how I would use another kernel
<uniq> thygrrr_: usually some USA-time..
<uniq> thygrrr_: for ubuntu.com it says EDT. which is -4h.
<doppelganger_> p**s on it...  it's not working still
<doppelganger_> or else i'm giving it the wrong dir to look in
<uniq> did you find /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 ?
<uniq> or what it's called..
<doppelganger_> yeah, i un tarred that
<doppelganger_> then ran that ln command you gave me
<doppelganger_> which just brought me to the next line
<doppelganger_> like it was done
<Ace2005> Hi all again
<Ace2005> What do you think of this as a boot screen: http://img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rect4175sj5.png
<Ace2005> its not finished yet but it will be soon
<uniq> doppelganger_: ok. then it should work if you try again.
<doppelganger_> with their default, or the one you gave me  "/usr/include
<doppelganger_> because neither have worked yet
<uniq> with /usr/src/linux/include
<greeko> what is apic? and what is apci?
<uniq> greeko:        Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (Intel, PIC)
<doppelganger_> "not an existing directory"
<uniq> doppelganger_: hum.. strange.
<uniq> doppelganger_: do you have the 386 kernel?
<uniq> doppelganger_: you can find out with 'uname -a' in konsole.
<doppelganger_> 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 19:52:53
<uniq> ok.
<jesspher> does anybody know why i keep receiving this when installing apps using wine :
<jesspher> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<jesspher> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<jesspher> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\dfbhdlc.exe": Module not found
<jesspher> please help
<uniq> doppelganger_: ok, then get 'linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686'
<greeko> ok so i have another question
<uniq> doppelganger_: you can safely delete /usr/src/linux and the directory you got when you unpacked the kernel-source.
<greeko> is apic or acpi needed to install on a USB hard drive?
<uniq> greeko: no. don't think so.
<uniq> I really have to go now...
<greeko> alright because it doesnt hang when i use the noapic but then i get a problem installing on a USB harddrive
<rzei> hi everyone! how do i overcome apt-get install <sun java5 packages> saying "sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented" thus refusing to install java5 packages?
<uniq> doppelganger_: good luck with your vmware install.. if you get more problems i suggest searching ubuntuforums.org.
<rzei> apt-get -f install or dpkg --force-all don't help
<doppelganger_> uniq-  686 or 386?
<doppelganger_> uniq- i've already bugged the #vmware guys
<doppelganger_> they sent me here to fix my ubuntu probs
<doppelganger_> ;P
<uniq> doppelganger_: what 'uname -a' says. the same..
<doppelganger_> gotha
<doppelganger_> gotcha*
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, are you installing vmware in kubuntu or kubuntu in vmware?
<doppelganger_> vmware in kubuntu
<Ignite_> easily done :)
<Ignite_> one second
<doppelganger_> i've installed it on my home machine without *any* problems
<doppelganger_> for some reason this machine at work is not liking me
<uniq> have to go, good night.
<Ignite_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare
<cotroler> where is the directory of fireworks located by defualt?????
<doppelganger_> thank you uniq, have a good night man
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare <-= use the top instructions, works like a charm
<Ignite_> <3
<doppelganger_> lol
<cotroler> where is the directory of fireworks located by defualt?????
<doppelganger_> (AND STFU!!!!!!)  am i right?  lol
<Ignite_> ?
<doppelganger_> ;)
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, is that page loading for you? its not loading for me.. no idea why
<doppelganger_> me either
<doppelganger_> i wasn't gonna ask
<doppelganger_> lol
<Alcapond> hi, how can I check if kubuntu has correctly identified PCMCIA wlan-card? Thx
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, one sec
<doppelganger_> son of a.....   those headers don't help either
<cotroler> where is the directory of fireFOX located by defualt?????
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, it really is easy to install, i did it just today, took all of 5 minutes
<Ignite_> that wiki was what got me there
<Ignite_> now its down...
<Ignite_> :'(
<doppelganger_> ignite-  well i installed and hosed the vmware server version first, going on the advice of someone else
<doppelganger_> then i found out the player was all i needed, and it wouldn't install because of how hosed the other was
<Ignite_> i'm using the latest release of vmware workstation
<doppelganger_> then i cleared everything
<doppelganger_> and now here i am
<doppelganger_> ;P
<Ignite_> hehe
<doppelganger_> damned wiki
<doppelganger_> come on
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, i'm looking around seeing if i can find it mirrored anyway, i will let you know if i find i
<Ignite_> it
<Ignite_> *
<doppelganger_> ignite-  thank you man
<doppelganger_> i'm scraping at the problem right now...   every which way i try it, it's screwed or wanting something more
<doppelganger_> why do i have the mike tyson's punchout theme in my head
<Ignite_> doppelganger_, if i remember correctly its as simple as "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` gcc-3.4" and then just going through the install procedure as normal
<Ignite_> lol
<Ignite_> note, those are backticks, not single quotes :)
<doppelganger_> lol.....
<doppelganger_> "build-essential is already the newest version"   "linux-headers(etc) is at it's latest version"    "gcc-3.4 is already the newest version"
* doppelganger_ grumbles
<shiv> Hi, My system is really working great now. Is there a way to make image of it to install to other system of same specs or even make a dvd for later restore?
<doppelganger_> shiv- there is a backup program called "keep" installed by default, under "System"
<shiv> I can't find it
<supernix>  anyone here know much about WIFI ?
<shiv> I tried Alt F2
<doppelganger_> run command keep
<doppelganger_> search in adept for "keep" i guess then
* doppelganger_ smokes a cig and contemplates the ways in which he can damage his pc
<doppelganger_> WAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA
<doppelganger_> you bastard, i got you!@#
<thygrrr> ummm....
<thygrrr> ok, I'm a newb when it comes to linking. changing /usr/bin/java by ln /usr/bin/java /foo/myjava doesn't work!
<thygrrr> It always links to /etc/alternatives/java
<kenshin6x> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<trappist> thygrrr: I think you have the order backwards, but in any case the link you should change is /etc/alternatives/java, and it should be changed by using update-alternatives
<trappist> thygrrr: and they're symbolic links, so you would want ln -s (except you're going to use update-alternatives, so it doesn't matter)
<thygrrr> Ah, I suppose something restored the old links then behind my back.
<thygrrr> That's actually quite Redmondish :P
<Agios> java is supposed to be linked to alternatives
<Agios> if you want something different change alternatives
<thygrrr> Hmm
<thygrrr> It says update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java'.
<thygrrr> after update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java'.
<thygrrr> umm, i mean after sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java
* thygrrr opens the man page...
<Agios> make sure /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java exists
<thygrrr> it does.
<Agios> java likes to use _ instead of .
<Agios> try sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/
<thygrrr> nope, cannot find alternative
* thygrrr thinks this manpage is poorly written.
<Agios> it is that
<thygrrr> ok
<thygrrr> apparently, I need to add it to a list first.
<thygrrr> though there doesn't seem to be an --add command, I'll try --install
<Agios> there is more to this than meets the eye, see /var/lib/dpkg/alternative
<Agios> install might work, there is a list
<jesspher> is there a program in linux that can repair cluster. please help
<Agios> fsck - the equivalent of chkdsk
<thygrrr> great I broke it.
<jesspher> Agios: how do i run fsck
<Agios> thelostbyte_:  nah, it was already brokne
<jesspher> how can i run fsck
<jesspher> please help
<Agios> jesspher: fsck /dev/hda1 or whatever
<Agios> man fsck
<Kr4t05> Open a Konsole and run the command.
<Kr4t05> *cough*
<thygrrr> oh oh
* Kr4t05 tries dearly not to utter a four-letter word.
<thygrrr> Okay, now I have a "java" link in /usr/bin; and it seems broken. it's displayed as red, the others are all green. ls java says "too many levels of symbolic links"
<jesspher> is it safe to run fsck on a mounted file system
<crimsun> no
<thelostbyte_> Agios, what was ?
<Agios> red means the sorce doesn't exist
<h3sp4wn> If you need to run fsck it should be done in single usermode and mounted read only
<crimsun> or not mounted at all, which is even better
<h3sp4wn> But if its / that can be a pain
<crimsun> quite true
<jesspher> how do i do that
<Agios> thelostbyte_: what?
<jesspher> how do run fsck in single usermode and mounted read only
<Agios> if it's your root you boot from a CD
<Agios> otherwise boot recovery mode
<jesspher> how do i boot recorymode
<Agios> reboot normally and at the grub prompt hit esc, select the recovery mode, hit enter
<jesspher> and is that all or do i need to type anything else
<Agios> when you get to the command pront you run fsck
<jesspher> ok
<jesspher> thanks
<Agios> have fun
<Agios> fsck is like russian roulette with one chamber empty
<h3sp4wn> jesspher: check / is mounted read only first (by running mount)
#kubuntu 2006-07-28
<h3sp4wn> mount -o remount,ro / first and you should be ok
<dlisner> cn smeone help me install a driver for my wirleess lan card?
<Agios> h3sp4wn: he's gone :)
<Agios> save you a few keystrokes :)
<dlisner> someone last night told me i could use the windows driver for it using a utility i downloaded called dissomething
<Kr4t05> !tell dlisner about ndiswrapper
<Kr4t05> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dlisner> yeah ndiswrapper is what it was
<Kr4t05> Read the WifiDocs
<ubuntun00b> hello, how can i browse my other hard disk drive?
<Kr4t05> That's the only way you're going to learn/
<thygrrr> crap, please help me. of course I broke the symbolic link in /usr/bin/java and now I can't get it to work anymore.
<thygrrr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2006-07-28 00:10 java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<thygrrr> but that's dead. it's also red and not cyan
<h3sp4wn> dlisner: You probably want ndiswrapper 1.21 (especially if you are on 64 bit)
<Kr4t05> ubuntun00b: fstab
<Agios> thygrrr: delete your symbolic link you created
<thygrrr> Agios: Ok, and then?
<dlisner> i'm not on 64bit but i downloaded the ndiswrapper utility last night
<Agios> update-alternatives --auto java
<Agios> that should set it back to the default
<cotroler> what was the command to uninstall a program in wine pls???
<thygrrr> Agios, thanks, that did it. I really don't get it though, what's the difference in links there? :)
<ubuntun00b> I have two hard drives, but i can't see my other hardrive
<z00m> anyone know perl in here ?
<cotroler> what was the command to uninstall a program in wine pls???
<dlisner> unfortunately my crd is an intel and acquiring the driver required a lot of manual building of files and downlaoding more stuff
<Agios> thygrrr: I don't really know. I've only looked at it briefly.
<dlisner> the problem is my net is soooo slow on kubuntu becuase of the poor default driver
<jesspher> does anybody here have an extra internal hard drive that they would like to give away
<z00m> what pack do i need to download for Can't locate Pex/Text.pm in @INC (@INC contains:
<dlisner> someone in here said i could use the windows driver which i just found this morning
<Agios> thygrrr: but I think the install option will do what you want.
<thygrrr> Agios, okay, but now if I try "java -version", it says "Too many levels of symbolic links"
<Agios> thygrrr: it still says that after the --auto?
<thygrrr> Well.
<dlisner> i mounted my windows drive and then put my mp3's on kaffeine but it won't play
<dlisner> it has the  correct track info and length
<ubuntun00b> i have an internal hard drive that i can't access
<dlisner> but it just skips right through them all
<tonyyarusso> My dad tried to install a printer on a brand new install yesterday, but the Add Printer dialogue ended with a message of "Unable to load ___ driver".  His printer was in the list and detected and he had entered administrator mode, so what might have been the problem?  (It's an HP Deskjet 3650 I think)
<thygrrr> Agios, no, but it'll be broken once I use update-alternatives --install to add my own.
<cotroler> Any one knows a good but simple to install torrent client??????
<Agios> thygrrr: try it and see. perhaps not
<dlisner> contorler i think one  is already present
<thygrrr> Agios, sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java 1
<z00m> cotroler: ktorrent
<Agios> bittorrent-gui I suppose
<z00m> is under internet on menu
<thygrrr> Agios, this breaks it. It's also not idempotent. I can then use config, but I can't use config again.
<cotroler> z00m: i didnt find ktorrent good cause if i completed my downloads it doesnt let me seed them
<Agios> hmmm
<z00m> ah right
<z00m> i know a good one for windows and it runs on java so it may work on linux
<Agios> thygrrr: is any part of /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/bin/java a symbolic link?
<cotroler> z00m: is there anything that can be modified in ktorrent to let completed files seeding?
<ubuntun00b> i just installed kubuntu and i can't access my second hard drive, i can see it when i type fdisk -l but how do i mount it and browse the files
<z00m> azusus
<z00m> errm
<Agios> ubuntu: see if it's already mounted under /media
<cotroler> azureus you mean?
<cotroler> z00m: is it good and easy to install?
<thygrrr> Agios: LOL Okay. whatever I did there, I probably got tricked by my link antics. /usr/local/jdk160/bin/java points to /etc/alternatives/java
<z00m> azureus
<z00m> cotroler: its called azureus
<cotroler> z00m: yeah k got it tnx..is it easy to install?
<z00m> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<cotroler> tnx
<z00m> yeah it sets up NAT and everthing if you have a router
<z00m> plus makes sure the port is working fine
<cotroler> :)
<Agios> thygrrr: that would be a problem :)
<z00m> there is a setup wizard
<z00m> can anyone help me with a perl problem ?
<cotroler> ubuntun00b: you have to mount your hard drive to access that
<z00m> what package do i need for pex/Text.pm
<z00m> i looked for pex but nothing in apt-get
<thygrrr> Agios, I wonder how that happened :) I just unpacked sun's jdk again and now it's fine. Thanks so much for you help!
<Agios> thygrrr: glad you got it working :)
<Agios> my car is dead 10 miles form here, guess I'll go see if I can get it running
<thygrrr> Good luck!
<thygrrr> Hm, exlipse is still disappointingly slow.
<thygrrr> Eclipse, even.
<thygrrr> Any good IDEs for java you can recommend for running under KDE?
<thygrrr> Most important feature is responsiveness and a reliable class browser & tool tips/autocomplete
<Rodrigo23> algum brasileiro ?
<Rodrigo23> hablas spanol ?
<angasule> !joystick
<ubotu> I know nothing about joystick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !Eclipse
<ubotu> I know nothing about Eclipse - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> thygrrr, what's eclipse ?
<BluesKaj> factoids tells me nothing
<thygrrr> BluesKaj, see Eclipse.org - it's an awesome IDE for Java and other languages. It's very fast in windows, but apparently the GTK+ bindings for their swt libraries are really crappy.
<cotroler> Whats the delete command in kubuntu pls?
<thygrrr> It feels like Eclipse 2 on a 1 GHz machine.
<Ignite_> cotroler, to delete what?
<Ignite_> cotroler, a file?
<cotroler> a direcotory
<cotroler> *directory
<Ignite_> gui or konsole?
<cotroler> konsole
<Ignite_> rmdir <dir>
<Ignite_> or, if its got files in, rm -r <dir>
<cotroler> tnx :)
<Ignite_> np :)
<imandir> hi ;-) I'm trying to install libqt3-mt-dev on kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> the best thing to do is find the prog in the menu list, edit item, edit in konq, delete , then save
<Ignite_> imandir, having problems?
<Ignite_> imandir, or just need a pointer in the right direction?
<angasule> I have an analog joystick (2 axes, 2 buttons) connected to the soundcard (a soundblaster live), is there an automated way of getting it to work, or should I do it manually? (with modprobe, etc, and add an init script)
<imandir> yep, it's asking for many packages to be installed
<imandir> and there's problem with libxfixes-dev
<Ignite_> imandir, what errors are you getting?
<angasule> I also have a USB HID-compliant joystick, but that can wait :)
<imandir> which asking for libxfixes3
<Ignite_> imandir, how are you installing the package? via the command line?
<imandir> this package is already installed
<imandir> I've tried with synaptic
<ubuntumac> anyone here know how to install ubuntu on an intel Mac?
<Ignite_> imandir, have you tried running "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev" in konsole?
<kameronk> ubuntumac, there is a wiki for it
<kameronk> google it.
<ubuntumac> yea, I'm looking at it, but it assumes you're an advanced linux user
<kameronk> i believe that the easiest way to do it is to install bootcamp
<kameronk> and install it that way
<imandir> that's what I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19054
* Ignite_ clicks
<ubuntumac> Yea, I'm doing that. But its asking me to mount the root drive to /mnt I've no idea how to do that
<imandir> libxcursor-dev asking for libxfixes-dev
<angasule> brb
<Ignite_> imandir, sounds to me like you don't have the required repos, use http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to create a new /etc/apt/sources.list file, you can then copy that new file over /etc/apt/sources.list then run sudo apt-get update, then you should be able to install it :)
<imandir> and libxfixes-dev for libxfixes3 with is already installed (1:4.0) but it wants older version = 1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3
<Ignite_> oh i see
<Ignite_> oh thats not good.. maybe this is a bug
<Ignite_> which version are you using?
<Ignite_> of kubuntu i mean
<BluesKaj> ubuntumac, have you partitioned the drive  to accept linux ext & swap ?
<imandir> well, I've already clean my sources.list
<ubuntumac> yes
<imandir> and maybe I've comentet one line more, than I should
<Ignite_> imandir, would you mind showing me the file?
<imandir> well kubuntu 6.06
<imandir> np
<BluesKaj> is OSX listed in one partition and ext and swap as other partitions ?
<Ignite_> ok :)
<ubuntumac> Yes
<BluesKaj> ubuntumac, then it should be safe to install kubuntu on the partitions other than OSX. Make sure when the formatting question is asked that OSX is NOT checked
<kameronk> could someone help me with this error i get from launching GUI programs from the command line?
<imandir> my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19055
<ubuntumac> BluesKaj, I have to install it a certain way. Its telling me to mount the root drive to /mnt and then drag all the files, except a certain three or four, to the drive.
<kameronk> it says: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<imandir> maybe there's simpler solution... what I'm trying to do is to comple qpxtool
<BluesKaj> oooh... ubuntumac, never seen that situation before , sorry i have no experience with that  :(
<imandir> I saw ready package, but it's for Edgy...
<ubuntumac> :( thanks anyway, I'll keep trying to figure this out
<Ignite_> imandir, try uncommenting the backports repo (one at the very bottom)
<imandir> np
<Ignite_> imandir, one just above the bottom one infact :P
<BluesKaj> never heard of dragging files to a pertition in an install procedure
<Ignite_> imandir, oh wait
<Ignite_> imandir, your running dapper right?
<imandir> yes
<Ignite_> it looks like you have breezy repos in there
<BluesKaj> uncommenting is taking away the # infront of the repos url ?
<imandir> really ? I've never spoted that
<Ignite_> imandir, ah, i see, the backports repo is a dapper one, one second, i will get you the correct line to add
<Ignite_> isn't*
<Ignite_> ugh, i'm tired, that should have been "imandir, ah, i see, the backports repo is a breezy one, one second, i will get you the correct line to add"
<Ignite_> sorrt :P
<Ignite_> sorry*
<imandir> well, it's rather late here as well ;-)
<Ignite_> hehe
<Ignite_> your country code is pl right?
<imandir> I don't know why I'm trying to play with linux over night
<Ignite_> just need to make sure i get you the fastest mirror :)
<imandir> well, geographicly uk to be exac
<Ignite_> ok
<imandir> right... I've started with polish ubuntu forum and first lines are from there... then I completly forgot to change that ;-)
<BluesKaj> oops polski ogorki and anglo bango don't mix :)
<Ignite_> hrm, well, tbh i have a very nice sources.list which i always use, i'm also from the UK, so i can give it you if you like? i've never had _any_ problems with it, almost every package you can think of is included :)
<imandir> with pleasure
<Ignite_> ok cool, one second :)
<imandir> well, polski ogorki are good with everything ;-)))
<BluesKaj> hehe imandir, agreed :)
<suliman> hi
<BluesKaj> hi suliman
<suliman> i  have broblem with login in root user ? i forget password what i do ?
<Ignite_> imandir, http://pastecode.com/2093
<Ignite_> imandir, i added a comment to the bottom of there, just a few commands to run, if you don't apt will complain about not having gpg signatures to verify the packages
<imandir> cool, thank you, give ma a sec to overwrite my list
<Ignite_> imandir, also, use the "download" link to get the file, if you try to copy/paste it will include a load of hashes which i find annoying.. :P
<Ignite_> http://pastecode.com/?dl=2093 <-= download link.. (i have a lot of spare time)
<Ignite_> :P
<imandir> first one was ok
<Ignite_> after you have copied over the file and run those few commands in the comments, just do "exit" to become your normal user again, then "sudo apt-get update" and try installing that package again :)
<raytray25> If I autostart Kontact, shouldn't it autostart the RSS?
<Ignite_> hrm, kontact has rss support? :O
<imandir> I was thinking why "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" with " Run Command is not working...  it's really late ;)
<raytray25> yes.
<Ignite_> imandir, lol
<Ignite_> imandir, try "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<angasule> ok, I've made the analog joystick work, but it's ugly to have to create init.d scripts, is there an automated way?
<imandir> Yep, I know that
<Ignite_> angasule, K menu -> system settings -> Joystick
<angasule> Ignite_: it said there was no /dev/js0 or /dev/input/js0
<Ignite_> angasule, ah, sorry i can't be anymore help than that, i don't have a joystick
<Ignite_> yet
<Ignite_> :P
<angasule> Ignite_: well, I had to use mknod to create the device, then modprobe a couple of modules, it's friggin' ugly, I can't tell people to do that
<Ignite_> angasule, maybe you could tell some of the people in #kubuntu-devel? maybe that could be sorted out for edgy :D
<angasule> I haven't tried plugging the USB HID joystick yet, hopefully that'd be less trouble
<angasule> ok, I'm there and I'll whine in their general direction :)
<Ignite_> :D
<Ignite_> imandir, everything going to plan?
<imandir> well, one pgp key missing, which is not a problem, but Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<imandir> Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<cotroler> I realized i got NO SOUND in flash player ...what can i do?
<imandir> one sec... maybe it's uncommented line form my old list...
<cotroler> I realized i got NO SOUND in flash player ...what can i do?] 
<Ignite_> imandir, just move your old list to some other place, then copy the new one in its place, save it and run those few commands listed at the bottom of the file, after that you should be good to go :)
<imandir> anyway, thank you very much for your time... I have to wake up quite early tommorow
<imandir> well, but I'm messy person...
<imandir> ;-)
<angasule> Ignite_: #kubuntu-devel is usually dead, right? they'll eventually read the messages?
<Ignite_> imandir, ok, i'm on most of the time so if you ever need any help just give me a shout :)
<Ignite_> angasule, i only started going on there today, someone will no doubtably read it :)
<imandir> good night everyone
<Ignite_> night imandir
<ubuntun00b> i'm getting this error when i try to mount my other hard drive mount: can't find /dev/hde1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kmimix> does anyone know a way to add an "ignore list" to adept updater?
<ubuntun00b> anyone know how to mount a hard drive?
<kmimix> ubuntun00b: if you type media:/ in konqueror, it should list it there
<Ignite_> err
<Ignite_> "hde"?
<ubuntun00b> hde1
<Ignite_> hrm
<Ignite_> what command are you running?
<Ignite_> are you telling it where to mount it?
<flaccid_> don't you hate it when you thought you had a cup of coffee...
<Ignite_> lol
<ubuntun00b> i'm using kubuntu i just installed it, so i'm using the default terminal program and i'm logged in as root
<Ignite_> your logged in as root?
<ubuntun00b> in the terminal i typed sudo -i
<ubuntun00b> so i'm in the terminal as root
<ubuntun00b> and i type mount /dev/hde1
<kmimix> how come you know how to "sudo -i" and can't mount a drive?
<ubuntun00b> but i get mount: can't find /dev/hde1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kmimix> sorry, can't help it
<Ignite_> ah, i thought you had set a root password for a second, was about to give you a lecture :P
<agamotto> Anyone willing to help someone try to figure out the 'no sound' dilemma?
<Ignite_> ubuntulog, mount -t <filesystem> <device> <location>
<Ignite_> err
<Ignite_> ubuntun00b*
<ubuntun00b> i read some FAQ sites to learn about sudo -i
* Ignite_ is tired :(
* Ignite_ goes to sleep
<Ignite_> night all
* agamotto offers ignite_ some chai
* agamotto chuckles
<ubuntun00b> whats a good location? what do u normally use?
<ubuntun00b> ok how do i know if its mounted?
<merk_> hey guys, can anyone point me in the right direction to a support page
<shiv> how do i know what kernal am i using from command line?
<coachJ> can someone please tell me how to share files with samba?
<BluesKaj> merk_, this a support chat , of sorts :)
<agamotto> One would hope!
<agamotto> hehheheeh
<BluesKaj> there's usually a few " experts" hanging around
<merk_> yay
<merk_> ok
<merk_> I'm new to this so excuse my green'ness
<merk_> I'm confused about the root access, the sudo thingy.  I'm trying to run adept to install some stuff but it wont let me in using my password
<coachJ> can someone please tell me how to share files with samba?
<yogi> I am having trouble w/XMMS going south on me... quits responding to the point that I have to kill the process.  Happens w/o warning.
<yogi>  I am having trouble w/XMMS going south on me... quits responding to the point that I have to kill the process.  Happens w/o warning.
<BluesKaj> yogi , you could try uninstalling rebooting and reinstalling ...sometimes that helps
<admiral_proFTW> merk_, perhaps something else is running sudo and that messes up adept
<admiral_proFTW> yogi, try sudo dpkg -configure xmms
<agamotto> admiral_proFTW:  Wouldn't running top in a shell help find that?
<admiral_proFTW> agamotto, the sudo thing?
<agamotto> Nah, running top
<admiral_proFTW> pstree would work in a terminal
<agamotto> Oh, duh!! yes
<agamotto> Lost the thread for a moment
<admiral_proFTW> i'm not sure what this top thing is
<admiral_proFTW> !top
<ubotu> I know nothing about top - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<agamotto> Ahh, never mind.  A util of mine, pstree is essentially the same
<admiral_proFTW> coachJ, all Linux systems?
<iskate> My amarok crashes all the time, any suggestions?
<Erlang> Is it known that kdelibs-bin and kdelibs4c2a are stuck because of libcupsys2?
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, at any specific point?
<coachJ> ok i went and installed the samba server
<merk_> admirl, thanks - that's spot on
<OOD> iskate: remove amarok settingss and update to the newest version
<coachJ> but it doesnt show on my xp machine yet
<admiral_proFTW> merk_, np
<coachJ> how do join my windows workgroup
<iskate> OOD: remove ~/.kde/.../amarok?
<agamotto> I wish I could help, but amarok has never worked for me...
<OOD> iskate: yeah, and update to the newest version (1.4.1)
<iskate> OOD, my amarok is 1.3.9, you mean 1.4.1 is required?
<admiral_proFTW> run the command....kcmshell kcmsambaconf
<admiral_proFTW> coachJ, run that
<agamotto> Much like my recent experiment with trying an AMD64 AM2 machine
* agamotto shakes his head
<OOD> no, but i think it's likely that what's making amarok crash for you could be fixed in hte newer version
<coachJ> what will that do?
<iskate> OOD, Ok, thanks, I'll try
<admiral_proFTW> configure samba
<cotroler> !python
<ubotu> I know nothing about python - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cotroler> How do install python pls??
<OOD> iskate: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<agamotto> cotroler:  sudo apt-get python, or run synaptic/adept, search then click
<iskate> OOD, what if 1.4.1 is not included in ubuntu sources?
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, you make the key
<admiral_proFTW> then you add the deb line to your sources.list
<OOD> it's not, that's why i gave you that link
<agamotto> Hmmm, that is wierd...
<iskate> OOD, OK, I saw your web site
<admiral_proFTW> coachJ, that help?
<iskate> admiral_proFTW, What?
<iskate> what key?
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, open up knosole
<coachJ> yes i, looking at it now
<coachJ> do i need to creat an account for the remote machine
<admiral_proFTW> copy and paste the two lines in there
<iskate> OK,
<admiral_proFTW> yea
<OOD> they're 2 seperate lines, so copy each one seperately
<admiral_proFTW> with the same sign in name as the windows log in
<iskate> which 2 lines?
<OOD> the grey ones at the link i gave you
<coachJ> ok
<admiral_proFTW> " wget http:...."
<admiral_proFTW> thats the first one
<admiral_proFTW> the second one is under it
<iskate> OK, :)
<iskate> are you the same one as OOD?
<OOD> what?
<iskate> I am confused, 'cause OOD gave me the link, and admiral_proFTW told me to run it
<OOD> *sigh*
<OOD> go to the link
<OOD> at the link there are 2 grey lines
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, just copy and paste the two lines
<OOD> copy each one into konsole and run them
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, by run, he means hit enter after each line
<iskate> OK, I know how to handle it, thank you so much. But I am going to work in a minute, so I'll try when I come back
<OOD> you sure? you were already half done it all right there
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, all you have to do after that is copy the deb line into sources.list
<iskate> I'll bookmark the link:)
<admiral_proFTW> type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<admiral_proFTW> and paste it at the bottom
<admiral_proFTW> then apt-get update & dist-upgrade
<iskate> so, three steps, download gpg, add it, and upgrade, right?
<bbt> how do i use gdm instead of kdm
<admiral_proFTW> yea
<admiral_proFTW> bbt, on kubuntu?
<bbt> yea
<iskate> I'll do it right now:)
<admiral_proFTW> !gdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<admiral_proFTW> !kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<OOD> bbt: you mean the login screen, or the actual graphic environment?
<admiral_proFTW> huh, well. bbt I don't even know
<bbt> OOD: login
<iskate> admiral_proFTW, the deb command is also run under the console, right?
<OOD> bbt: give this a try: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Display_Manager:_Switch_Between_GDM_and_KDM
<iskate> It temporarily change the source, right?
<admiral_proFTW> iskate, no
<admiral_proFTW> open up konsole, and type sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<iskate> or? add it to sources.list?
<OOD> add it
<admiral_proFTW> sudo nano
<admiral_proFTW> add it to the end
<iskate> ok, i know
<coachJ> admiral_protFTW: how long will take to populate the network?
<admiral_proFTW> coachJ, no idea, depends on the system/network
<coachJ> i see why it not showing the change I made to the workgroup is not sticking
<juan> Hello everyone!
<admiral_proFTW> coachJ, what do you mean
<OOD> hi
<iskate> upgrading, thanks admiral & OOD
<OOD> iskate: np :)
<coachJ> i changed the default workfruop name to match the name of my workgroup
<coachJ> but it hasent changed
<admiral_proFTW> what hasnt changed
<juan> maybe someone could help me..
<juan> I need yp know how to disable the webcam in Kopete
<Buzz_Litebeer> one last question of the night...  how do you add shoutcast and such to the streams in Amarok properly
<Buzz_Litebeer>  or whats a good station with metal and things to add to amarok?
<Buzz_Litebeer> nvm
<Buzz_Litebeer> sorted
<admiral_proFTW> coachJ, talk to you in a bit
<coachJ> k
<coachJ> thks
<Lunar_Raven> ok this is weird, i'm having a problem with adept.  It's saying it's only in read only mode because something else is using it..
<Lunar_Raven> but i've rebooted twice
<Lunar_Raven> o.O
<BluesKaj> somehow I've ended up with 3 differnt sources lists in kate , but i can't delete the ones I don't need...any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> ok , i figured it out , with rm cmd
<juan> I need some help please!!!!!!!!
<Kyral> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RandomDude15> I'm having issues with avidemux.
<juan> what should I do to disable the webcam in Kopete?
<RandomDude15> I need some help here.
<RandomDude15> with avidemux.
<RandomDude15> i cant get it to read some finished mpeg2 files....
<Kyral> Now you are asumming I actually know the answer to your problem
<juan> yes :)
<raytray25> juan, wouldn't a simple, don't plug it in work? or is there something I'm missing?
<juan> the problem is that I dont have a webcam! Kopete thinks that my video capture card is actually a webcam!!
<raytray25> Ah.
<juan> and everyone wants to see me :))
<RandomDude15> you fuckers are no help at all.
<raytray25> juan have you tried right clicking kopete and clicking devices? and doing anything there?
<raytray25> err right click kopete and click configure.
<juan> I tried that but there isn't a way to disable that
<juan> maybe Im using an older version?
<juan> Its 0.11.1
<raytray25> you arn't.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<juan> where did you right clicked?
<Jack1> i cannot install a superkaramba theme as liquid weather cause when i download the theme just kate opens the binary file which cant be saved
<Jack1> having the latest version of superkaramba
<raytray25> Juan, ignore me, I thought I saw something I didn't. xP
<juan> ok :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*RandomDu*@*.res.rr.com]  by Riddell
<admiral_proFTW> Jack1, just download it and save it on your computer
<DaSkreech> Riddell: He does that often?
<Jack1> it doesnt
<Jack1> it dowloads and opens kate which should save the file then
<Jack1> but it cannot be saved
<Riddell> DaSkreech: twice today
<DaSkreech> Jack1: what does it tell you?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Good move
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Jack1> warning: this is a binary file saving it will result in corrupt file or sth similar
<Jack1>  warning: this is a binary file saving it will result in corrupt file or sth similar DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Jack1: does it look garbled in kate?
<raytray25> right click the link to download and click save as. if there is such an option Jack1
<Jack1> <DaSkreech>  well yes millions of strange signs
<obf213> this is getting a bit rediculous
<DaSkreech> Jack1: What's the URL that you got it from?
<obf213> it took about 15minutes for this to recognize my etherent
<obf213> and my wlanassistnat says that the connection failed but then it shows im connected to a network and it will say are you sure you want to disconnect, but when i open firfox or this it cant connect
<obf213> so my wireless and my ethernet dont work at times
<Jack1> www.kde-look.org that theme points and leads to www.liquid weather orr meteo or sth .the theme is called liquidweather
<obf213> anybody have any idea why this is going one, also kwirelessassitant keeps crashing
<obf213> until yesterday night wireless and ethernet worked perfectly
<admiral_proFTW> obf213,  do a sudo dpkg -configure <package>
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Just right click and select Save Link as
<obf213> dpkg  my wireless lan
<obf213> it even took forever to recognize my ethernet
<admiral_proFTW> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<obf213> thanks admiral but i dont need any of that, as the system recognized my wireless card and finds my homenetwork but jsut wont connect
<intelikey> oh yeah,  i got a refresher course on why i don't like amarok;  clicking the [x]  close button only puts it in 'task bar mode' which i won't tolerate....   so it got removed from the system again.
<obf213> everything set up itself and till ysterday it would just connect
<intelikey> that makes three times i have seen amarok run now.   and i'm no closer to liking it than i was the first time.
<obf213> am i still here
<obf213> am i still here
<admiral_proFTW> intelikey, you can change that
<admiral_proFTW> quit easily
<obf213> intellikey i think im going to need your help
<helfrez> yeah lol
<DaSkreech> intelikey: then don't install it :-P
<BioticPro> What is the easiest way to make a single custom audio cd mix of songs from multiple cds?
<intelikey> admiral_proFTW i did.  i removed it.  :)
<DaSkreech> BioticPro: Manually
<helfrez> BioticPro: amarok hehe
<helfrez> addem to playlist and burn playlist
<intelikey> DaSkreech don't install kubuntu ?    yeah i been leaning that way....
<obf213> intelikey i think img going to need your help
<helfrez> inteliky loves it
<obf213> i have my wifi on right now, and wirelesslanassisant says i am connected to my home network
<obf213> if i unplug my ethernet, then i just lose all my signal
<BioticPro> DaSkreech: can ya be more specific?
<DaSkreech> BioticPro: Well I guess you know the songs that you want to burn?
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<BioticPro> DaSkreech: yes
<intelikey> obf213 i'd like to help on that, but i'm about network illiterate.  sorry.
<DaSkreech> BioticPro: Ok Put in the cds and make a folder to hold the songs
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Then just drag the song that you want from the WAV folder on the Cd to the Temp Folder
<DaSkreech> Then burn them in k3b
<BioticPro> DaSkreech: ok, maybe that was the problem, I did this before in konq, and dragged the songs from the cda folder, then k3b said unsupported format when I tried to burn
<DaSkreech> BioticPro: Heehee no I think Wav is a better and faster way to go
<intelikey> ok doing a 'make' in the base dir of the kernel source ends without error.   that means that it built ok,  correct ?
<DaSkreech> That means the makefile is made
<BioticPro> DaSkreech: k3b would not even use the cda files... don't know why
<DaSkreech> BioticPro: cause k3b is stuck up ;-)
<BioticPro> hehe
<obf213> alright
<obf213> its just sucks how it used to work then five minutes later it would and has been like that for almost a day
<BluesKaj> !Amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<intelikey> make modules_install  ended with this;
<intelikey> if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ] ; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.15.7-ubuntu126; fi
<intelikey> is that normal ?
<BioticPro> helfrez: what you described with Amarok, that works with multiple cds?
<helfrez> BioticPro: sure, just rip all the cds u want to ur hd the make a playlist with all the songs you want and then burn the playlist
<BioticPro> helfrez: ok, that basically the same thing then as using konq to copy the wavs and k3b to burn, just different way
<intelikey> well first reboot in days.    time to test new kernel build.
<raytray25> Is there a way in konqueror to disable what it does when I middle click or press ctrl once?
<helfrez> BioticPro: yeah just saves u a step cause amarok does it all
<helfrez> raytray25: check your keyboard shorcuts
<admiral_proFTW> raytray25, look at configure shortcuts
<helfrez> raytray25: and configure desktop for mouse clicks
<raytray25> Theres nothing listed for just ctrl. in konqueror.
<helfrez> maybe we mis understood the question then what are you trying to do or prevent
<raytray25> press ctrl in konqeror gives a bunch of small yellow letters in a box as shortcut keys.
<raytray25> as for middle click, I meant when you do it in konqueror.
<helfrez> oh u meant just per app, nah i dont think thats possible, to change mouse controls and keystrokes JUSt in konqueror
<helfrez> i could be wrong though, just not something anyone has every wanted to do lol
<raytray25> I just find it annoying ot have middle click paste what you have in clipboard into addressbar.
<raytray25> xP
<helfrez> u might be able to change it in the klipper config
<raytray25> The option's not there, as I see that is.
<raytray25> And... last question for today... is there a way to configure katapult?
<sophie_> hello all any kde guru here
<sophie_> I have problem with utf8 file name not showing properly
<obf213> ive had to terminate more programs in a shorter amount of time than i ever did in windows
<obf213> is ther somethign im missing?
<helfrez> raytray25: katapult --help-qt
<raytray25> thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> raytray25: When you open the window, press Ctrl+C. That brins you to it's configuration page.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I take that back. It brings you to a menu where you can get to it's configuration page.
<helfrez> --help gives u other options there is a help-kde
<obf213> maybe a restart is the remedy
<helfrez> raytray25: not a trememdous number of options because the app is pretty simple in what it does lol
<raytray25> Ah, What I was looking for was a way to change the access key.
<CheeseBurgerMan> raytray25: OK, go to the 'Configure Global Shortcuts' option in the menu.
<dewbie> hmm
<intelikey> new kernel paniced with the strangest error   "d: out of memory "
<intelikey> selected himem suport to off  only options were  off  4g  and  above 4g   only having 128m i figured off was propper setting ?
<crimsun> yeah, with 128 MB it doesn't much matter.
<crimsun> by default you'd hit the non-highmem at 896 MB.
<intelikey> but it looked like the frame buffering was going to work.  that was the reason for compiling
<intelikey> crimsun did you look into the missing arch/k* subdirs in the kernel source ?
<crimsun> intelikey: no, I'm pretty busy with an abstract atm; I'll attempt to look (but probably won't have time)
<DaSkreech> !frostwire > daskreech
<sophie_> I have problem with utf8 file name not showing properly
<intelikey> crimsun it's not a big deal really.  ix86 will work.  but seeing that make menuconfig  lists k[6,7]  i thought it strange that the source was missing  or seemed to me to be missing.
<obf213> any ideas to why play can find cddb but audio creater cant and they search the same website
<BluesKaj> !sources-list
<ubotu> I know nothing about sources-list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !sources list
<ubotu> I know nothing about sources list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> i added a few more options in the build and running make again  with himem set to 4g   although that probably wont help the  'd: out of memory '   message...     anyways i'll let it make a new one, and try it.     looks like the default kernel is only about 300k smaller than my custom one with built in scsi ext#fs and frame buffering     oh and my sound cards drivers.
<intelikey> oh i also put all the networking modules in that i use.   so modprobe will be vertually useless on this system.   (assuming i get it to boot)
<intelikey> and no initr*.img needed either.
<intelikey> @ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net
<intelikey> gnomefreek  struck by thunder ?
<obf213> wow this thing has gotten slow
<DaSkreech> Anyone have any idea why nothing I type turns up on the konsole?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: does it turn up anywhere?  ie, keyboard working?
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's fine everywhere
<DaSkreech> And when I type in the command line the commands go in
<DaSkreech> Pressing enter gives the desired effect
<DaSkreech> I just can't see what I type
<DaSkreech> Pressing up or down I can't see what is on the line
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah.  weird.
<DaSkreech> Tell me about it
<Erlang> DaSkreech: have you played with your Konsole config?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> I just Ctrl-C'ed out of a program and then after that I kept losing letters till now I can't see anything
<Erlang> Have you tried erasing your Konsole config file?
<obf213> anyone knwo a better cd ripper than audio creater which crashes every five minutes
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with KPPP.  I can connect with wvdial, but KPPP says "The remote system is required to authenticate itself, but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.  (None of the available passwords would let it use an IP address.)"  What does this mean?
* DaSkreech points lnxkde to the shower
* lnxkde had a shower last night he only showers avery 3 days
<Agios> that rumor had been going around
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> na I just took a shower 3 hrs ago :)
<Agios> hehe j/k
<lnxkde> I dont smell like last night :P
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : do you shower daily :?
<lnxkde> :p
<will> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<will> you heard him, what's better.  Frost wire or limewire?
<lnxkde> never used Frost wire...
<lnxkde> but I like frozen things more than lime ones...
<Agios> dunno, I don't do p2p except an occassional bt for a linux cd
<will> Frost wire it is =  \
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: If at all possible :)
<lnxkde> :D
<will> How do I open a .deb, sudo dpkg?
<abattoir> will: install? 'sudo dpkg -i name.deb'
<Kyral> sudo dpkg -i <path to file>
<will> Oh I forgot to set my nick
<||Trayer||> =  \
<||Trayer||> how do I download http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb?
<||Trayer||> Without the questionmark at the end
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: open in konqueror, doesnt that bring up a 'Save as' dialog?
<abattoir> else you can right click on the file and Download as...
<||Trayer||>  abattoir: Nope, it opens the binary in kate
<abattoir> or if neither work use 'wget <linktodeb>'
<||Trayer||> I'll just use that
<||Trayer||> 200 kb a sec
<abattoir> ||Trayer||: that'd download the the deb to the current working dir.
<||Trayer||> home = \
<||Trayer||> what's the command to rename a file?
<abattoir> 'mv oldname newname'
<||Trayer||> thanks
<Dasnipa`> hmm
<BioticPro> Anyone here try new Mepis 6?  How is it different from kubuntu?
<B_> Hi can someone help me with compiling a short quick and dirty wget script???
<||Trayer||> o_O nothing is as good as kubuntu, we are uber ; ).  And I'm sure someone can help.  ask your question
<B_> i wanna compile this short wget script from http://metasploit.com/research/misc/mwsearch/bin/mwdownload.rb but i have never compiled on linux before so can someone give me some pointers
<abattoir> B_: seems to be a ruby file
<Erlang> which you can't compile...
<abattoir> B_: you can either do 'ruby pathtofile.rb'
<||Trayer||> first wget then that location to get the ruby I'm assuming?
<abattoir> B_: or directly execute it...
<abattoir> B_: make sure you  have ruby installed though
<abattoir> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<B_> ok let me load adept
<B_> crap in on windows
<B_> ahhahahaa
<abattoir> "Quick and dirty wget downloader for Google Malware'
<||Trayer||> google makes malware = \?
<||Trayer||> I did a wget for frostwire
<B_> no
<B_> google indexeslive malware
<B_> brb i gotta restart and load kubuntu then load adept
<B_> brb
<b_> k back and loading adept
<BioticPro> Is there a way to burn .cda files on the HD to an audio cd using k3b?  Or other program?
<b_> but yeah whoever was asking about google malware yes they index malware and HDM has created a search engine, go to google.com and query malware search
<b_> !ruby
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> nixternal: i saw that un update for ati drivers had been made, does X work now in edgy for you?
<abattoir> *an update
<nixternal> yes abattoir, everything is good!!!
<abattoir> nixternal: good, i'll wait for my driver to be fixed then, thanks :)
<b_> ! ruby
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<b_> what was the program again
<abattoir> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<abattoir> b_: 'sudo apt-get install ruby'
<b_> nice thank you
<abattoir> b_: or if adept is your preferred method, just search for ruby :P
<driz> !dvd players
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvd players - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<driz> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<b_> lol i did but i was presented with lots of packages and i was loking for ruby interpreter specificly
<wckdkl0wn> anyone know why ktorrent stalls at like 2 minutes left on a download but will continue to upload?
<BioticPro> what program to use to rip cda files on the HD to wav files?
<b_> how do i install google api  on linux
<b_> it comes as a zip and all it tells me to do is extract arc
<obf213> hey i need network help big time
<obf213> starting today its been impossible to for me to get a connection
<obf213> i plug in my etherntet straight from the modem and i had to wait forever literaly about 9minutes to get online
<obf213> the hardware on the computer showed it was connected and was beeping but kubuntu wouldnt log on
<b_> lol i am having lots of problems with mozilla.com rightnow i cannot accsess it while others can
<obf213> i can't log on to any wireless networks even though i can fid them and i have the correct passcode
<obf213> i plugged my ethernet in and it didnt even recognize it until i went to network settings and just opened it,didnt even change anything, then all of a sudden the irc connected.
<b_> could that have something to do with a poor signal
<obf213> no
<obf213> my wifi is detecting the signal and it is very strong
<obf213> being as i am right next to the router
<b_> weird
<obf213> and it even took forever to get online using wired ethernet
<obf213> straight from the modem
<obf213> whihc im doing right now
<b_> hey are you able to accsess mozilla.com rightnow?
<obf213> the hardware detects it but it kubuntu does seem to want towork
<obf213> ill try
<b_> thnx
<obf213> yes
<b_> crappy, i ran a traceroute to mozilla and im able to trace but when tryng to  load in opera, or any browser, it does not connect
<b_> i wonder if nwtools did a trace from their server to mozilla rather then myt computer to mozilla
<obf213> im just wondering wht the problem with my computer is
<obf213> last night it worked, i just turned it off and today it doesnt
<obf213> something like wired ethernet should be recognized immediately
<bLaZeD> does anyone know how to set up mldonkey?....
<obf213> any experts  out there have an idea of what my problem is
<Kr4t05> obf213: try ifconfig
<obf213> ifconfig
<obf213> ok before i try that though
<obf213> i just unplugged my ethernet right
<Kr4t05> obf213: paste that to a pastebin and tell me the URL.
<obf213> but the widget i had continued to show that it was connected with the ip adress
<obf213> kr405 alright
<Kr4t05> obf213: plug in your cables and turn on all routers and modems.
<obf213> yeah i am coming straight from the modem and my wifi is on
<obf213> and it finds networks
<obf213> even the the widgets says the its disconnected and it never actually connects to a network
<Kr4t05> obf213: does the Kubuntu box use a wired connection?
<Kr4t05> obf213: Wait....
<Kr4t05> obf213: What type of connection do you have?
<obf213> dsl
<Kr4t05> obf213: broadband? Ok
<obf213> yes
<Kr4t05> obf213: You have a router?
<Kr4t05> obf213: first things first, give me the output from ifconfig
<obf213> Kr4t05 http://pastebin.ca/103100
<Kr4t05> Okay...
<obf213> eth1 is the wireless
<Kr4t05> obf213: Open your System Settings.
<obf213> check
<Kr4t05> obf213: Network Settings
<Mixuxo> j metal
<Kr4t05> obf213: Click the button labelled "Administrator Mode"
<obf213> ok its in
<Kr4t05> And click eth0
<Kr4t05> obf213: Configure Interface
<obf213> ok
<obf213> its set on automatic
<Kr4t05> obf213: Click the radio button labeled Manual
<obf213> it has the ip adress in there right now
<Kr4t05> obf213: Ok, scratch that.
<Kr4t05> obf213: Advanced Settings
<obf213> k
<Kr4t05> obf213: The field labelled Gateway, at the very bottom.
<obf213> i have to click manual t get to advanced though
<Kr4t05> obf213: Ok, leave it at manual, then
<obf213> arlight im at gateway
<Kr4t05> obf213: Does the wired connection use any other machine to get to the internet?
<Kr4t05> obf213: Router, DNS server?
<obf213> no its straight out of the modem
<Kr4t05> obf213: or just the DSL modem?
<obf213> just the dsl modem
<obf213> dsl does the home pna thing
<Kr4t05> obf213: OK... Try putting 192.168.1.1 for Gateway
<obf213> ok
<obf213> so will this help kubuntu detect my internet when i plug i n the ethernet
<Kr4t05> obf213: Click Ok, back to Network Interfaces Dialog.
<Kr4t05> obf213: Plug it in now.
<Kr4t05> ><
<obf213> its already plugged in
<Kr4t05> obf213: Disable eth1
<obf213> the ethernet is already plugged in
<Kr4t05> obf213: Disable eth1 and make sure eth0 is enabled.
<Kr4t05> Ok?
<Kr4t05> obf213: I know the ethernet is plugged in, just follow me for a second.
<Kr4t05> obf213: Now, go to the "Routes" tab.
<Kr4t05> obf213: Make sure the Default Gateway is the same as before: 192.168.1.1
<Kovecses> I just installed kubuntu for the first time! I am not new to linux but new to ubuntu can someone point me to the fglrx documentation and also how to get the 686 kernel?
<Kr4t05> obf213: Also, make sure eth0 is selected in the drop-down menu.
<Kovecses> no one? ok I will poke around
<Kr4t05> obf213: still with me?
<timi> hey are you still ther Kr405
<Kr4t05> timi: Eh?
<timi> i did everything you said ai lost my connect, lol, thats my fault i dont think i was clear with with what the problem was
<timi> but i did notice something
<timi> i did everything you said right
<timi> disabled the eth1, which is the wireless connection
<Kr4t05> timi: yeah
<Kr4t05> timi: Okay...
<timi> but i can still search wireless networks
<Kr4t05> timi: Hrm.
<Kr4t05> timi: Do you have a connection via eth1?
<timi> it says im connected to a wireless netowrk.
<timi> but if i unplug this ethernet cable i will lose connection
<timi> it doesnt make any sense
<Kr4t05> timi: Life doesn't make sense.
<Kr4t05> Try the WifiDocs, that might point you in the right direction.
<timi> !Wifi >timi
<Kr4t05> timi: this isn't a laptop, isn't it?
<timi> it is a laptop
<Kr4t05> Ah...
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Not that great with laps.
<timi> and everything yoused to work w/o me doing anything
<timi> then today it just doesnt work
<timi> i never had to even use the ethernet
<Kr4t05> Try the liveCD, if it works with the LiveCD, I would suggest a clean reinstall, (After backing up all sensitive info, of course.
<Kr4t05> )
<timi> after about 40hrs of just getting it set up.........
<timi> ill just go back to windows before i do that.
* timi wonders how doing absolutely nothing screws his internet connections and shakes his head
<Kr4t05> timi: Hrm...
<timi> Kr4t05 thanks for your help though!
<Kr4t05> timi: Yeah, sorry I couldn't be more help.
* Kr4t05 makes a mental note of a System Restore utility for Edgy or Edgy+1
<Kr4t05> I should recommend that.
<root__> gfjfj
<Kovecses> brb gotta reboot
<Nauxer> hi
<Nauxer> anyone uses kxmame?
<Kr4t05> OMG...
<Kr4t05> The chip I bought last summer is now at half the price I paid.
<Kovecses> is java-package the recomended way to set up java? like in debian?
<angasule> you think that's bad? the chip I bought about 3 years ago is like one hundreth the price I paid
<Kovecses> that was easy.... sun java is in multiverse
<Kovecses> w00t
<obf213> if i disconnect my ethernet cable, the system shouldnt have an ip address listed under that interface correct?
<marcus__> obf213: right
<digibre4k_> hallo........
<digibre4k_> i need help!!!
<Healot> digibre4k_: i don't :)
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> why am i getting this error ?  "svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions."  as user but not as root.  there is no information in the error that points me to which file/device might have bad perms set ????
<digibre4k_> i cant use my printer ip 1600 in xandros
<digibre4k_> solution please....!!!!!!!!
<digibre4k_> hallowww...........
<dr_willis> digibre4k_,  whats the printer?
<digibre4k_> canon ip1600
<dr_willis> Check the Cups.org site - some canon printers got no support.. some have  limited support.. some are supported in that comercial cups variant.
<digibre4k_> so.....???
<dr_willis> so go to cups.org and look your printer
<digibre4k_> what the solution,fren????
<digibre4k_> where????
<dr_willis> http://cups.org
<digibre4k_> thank u....
<dr_willis> for the 3rd time. :P
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> (!) DirectFB/Core: Could not initialize 'system' core!
<intelikey>     --> Not supported!
<intelikey> svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions.
<intelikey> what is causing that ^  ???
<intelikey> i own everything in /dev
<dr_willis> or a hit on google shows   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76448.html
<dr_willis> and it dont look good for your printer.. what i am reading.
<intelikey> hmm disreguard the first two lines of the error root gets them also but goes on and works... so they are irrelivent.  " svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions. "  is the error.
<digibre4k_> nothing..!!!
<intelikey> why can't svgalib get I/O permissions for users on this system ?   <-- that's the question.
<digibre4k_> i cant find this driver....!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> turboprint MAY support that printer.. it seems to be an alternative to the cups drivers
<digibre4k_> my english is not good...!:)
<dr_willis> and im in the exact same spot with my Canon ip6600 printer.. its a nice printer.. but no standard linux support.
<dr_willis> http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<dr_willis> So for me - in the future - i dont think i will buy any canon printers any more.
<digibre4k_> yup....
<digibre4k_> thanks again.Ok!!!
<marcus__> digibre4k_: Hiya.
<obf213> hey anybody around
<jesspher> does anybody here know any games that comes on the cd and ready to be installed on linux?
<obf213> marcus_ are you pretty good with this stuff
<marcus__> obf213: Depends on what it is?
<obf213> built in wireless, it recognizes it, it finds networks but it wont connect
<obf213> i took screenshots of everything for anyoen that can help
<marcus__> obf213: how did you install it and what type of card is it?
<obf213> i didnt install it, its integrated into my laptop
<obf213> i can show you all my info
<marcus__> what is your laptop?
<obf213> i took screenshots of it, it used to work, ive only had linux for about 4 days
<obf213> a dell e1405
<obf213> and 3/4 days it worked fine except today
<marcus__> obf213: i have a dell 1300
<marcus__> obf213: probably the same card.
<marcus__> obf213: i dunno though just a sec let me check on it.
<obf213> nice, when i first turned it one, wireless assitant was there, and it found my network and i logged on, it still does that except it wont log on, or it will says its connected and nothing will happen
<marcus__> obf213: let me check something real quick okay.
<obf213> ok
<marcus__> what is the card> Is it a dell 1470?
<marcus__> obf213: im not really confident in the built in broadcm drivers in ubuntu
<obf213> hrrm marcus let me show you the pictures
<marcus__> okay. just a sec
<marcus__> hmmmm interesting but since you are using native drivers not unexpected
<obf213> hey abattoir join #obf213
<marcus__> obf213: still interesting. is your wep correct (silly question i know)
<obf213> yeah
<obf213> its written on the bottom of the modem plus ive used it a hundred times
<obf213> did you see the picture that shows i was connected
<marcus__> Yes.
<marcus__> obf213: That is what makes it so interesting.
<marcus__> obf213: So it just stopped?
<obf213> i have it all in #obf213 for anyone who wants to  check it out
<obf213> last night i helped someoe set up there computer over at my house
<marcus__> obf213: did you change anything on your computer?
<obf213> just taught her how to download and got her a firewall and soem stuff, she got on my network and i got on as well
<obf213> no.
<marcus__> Okay, so it was working last night
<obf213> then after that i showed her like amaroK on my computer, turned it off and went  downstairs, where i got no connection
<obf213> yes
<obf213> figured maybe it was because i was downstairs even though signall was 100% and that wa sthe place i normally use it
<obf213> then today its like problem after problem
<marcus__> thats just weird
<obf213> marcus did you also not in the picture of the widge
<obf213> that it said the the eth0 was connected and had an ip address
<marcus__> no i missed one. it didnt load.
<marcus__> i saw that one
<obf213> that was after the ethernet had been unplugged
<obf213> for about 15 minutes
<obf213> and it still said connected and had an ip address
<marcus__> did you try to reboot the computer?
<obf213> yes many times
<obf213> abbattoir did you figure out anything from the pictures
<marcus__> obf213: type iwconfig in konsole and paste it on pastebin for me would ya?
<obf213> ok
<marcus__> remember to send me the pastebin link too please?
<obf213> i already have a photo of iwconifg but ill do it in the paste bin if you want
<Healot> pastebin.com
<marcus__> i would rather see it in pastebin. thanks.
<obf213> http://pastebin.ca/103178
<marcus__> obf213: apparently you are losing packets....
<marcus__> somewhere...
<obf213> if i unplug this ethernt then i lose my connection
<obf213> strangley the only times it seems to be able to "connect" to my wireless network is when i have the ethernet pluggedin
<obf213> and i didnt even change any seetings
<marcus__> http://pastebin.ca/103183
<marcus__> obf213: everything in yours is about the same as mine except your misc colomn which shows 968 or so. thats the problem I think.
<marcus__> obf213: i still cant help but wonder if it's a driver issue.
<Kovecses> none of you guys know what you are talking about
<marcus__> Kovecses: really?
<Kovecses> yup
<obf213> mmk well figure it out then
<marcus__> Kovecses: can you fix the problem? if so dive right in please?
<Kovecses> read the docs
<Kovecses> its all their
<Kovecses> there
<Kovecses> would you like me to dig up the link?
<marcus__> Kovecses: thanks. :)
<marcus__> up to obf213
<Kovecses> you guys should really experiment with other distros. .. ubuntu is great but it doesn't teach you anything
<obf213> Kovecses thanks,
<marcus__> Kovecses: i dont need another distro. im happy with this one thanks.
<obf213> Koveceses: did you already post the link
<Kovecses> no prob.... no i didnt post.... i guess I have to do the search in the docs
<marcus__> good luck obf213...
<Kovecses> lazy bastards
<Kovecses> lol
<marcus__> lazy?
<Kovecses> its in the wifi docs if you looked
<marcus__> This is a support channel.
<Kovecses> and?
<Kovecses> lol
<marcus__> I was just trying to help obf213
<chip42> fillled with volunteers.. i guess they are all lazy huh :p
<chip42> please
<marcus__> I don't have a problem with anything.
<Kovecses> chip42: look at what I wrote...
<Kovecses> chip42: I wasnt callin gthe people here lazy
<Kovecses> just nevermind
<Kovecses> bye
<marcus__> okay now that that bit of drama is over
<marcus__> obf213: still there?
<obf213> yeah
* obf213 wishes Kovecses would find the link...
<obf213> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kovecses> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<marcus__> obf213:NM
<Kovecses> ^^^^ thats a good one
<obf213> ahh thank you
<obf213> okay ill try that thanks
<Kovecses> the script in there is good
<Kovecses> works for most
<Kovecses> here is another good doc if that onbe doesnt work/.... kindove a troubleshooting guide
<Kovecses> brb gotta go to my lappy where i have it bookmarked
<Kovecses> brb
<obf213> im amazed at how slow ktorrent is
<obf213> wht torrent program do most of you guys use
<Hikaru79> Has anyone had any success with Skype 1.3 beta in KDE? I can run the 1.2 release fine, but with 1.3, I can hear audio, but the mic suddenly doesn't work anymore. I've already tried the skype_dsp_hijacker, and no luck =( Anyone have any ideas?
<admiral_proFTW> I can't get my sound to work
<admiral_proFTW> and I tried alsamixer and thats not the problem
<marcus__> hikaru79: did you install over the old version by chance?
<Hikaru79> marcus__: I apt-get remove'd the old version and the old hijacker before installing the beta, of course.
<marcus__> Hikaru79: just thought i would ask.
<Hikaru79> Kay =)
<Hikaru79> Anybody else?
<obf213> whts a good torrent to use
<Lunar_Raven> ktorrent
<obf213> i tryed to download somthin on this comp connected at 54Mpbs and then 15minutes later when down stairs to my old windows comp running bittorent connected at 10mbps sec and windows is ahead
<Lunar_Raven> !ktorrent
<ubotu> I know nothing about ktorrent - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Lunar_Raven> azureus is good too
<obf213> alright
<obf213> i have ktorrent btw
<obf213> 7.8MB in 20minutes with 30+ peers lmfao
<bbt> nothing wrong with ktorrent, so long as you open up the ports required
<aegeanlinux> !pornography
<ubotu> I know nothing about pornography - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kata> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Hikaru79> LOL, aegeanlinux
<Lunar_Raven> !penis
<ubotu> I know nothing about penis - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> =(
<obf213> bittornado is way betta
<Lunar_Raven> ehh
<Lunar_Raven> i dont like it really
<Lunar_Raven> azureus is ok
<Lunar_Raven> but uses java
<Lunar_Raven> which sucks
<obf213> yeah the gui on bittornado is way to simple
<obf213> to the point wher eit almost makes it confusig
<obf213> whts a proxy server
<obf213> is divx just built in
<obf213> b/c i dont think  i installed and some vids tht required it on windows wrk fine on ths
<scabootssca> how do i make a link thuing in /usr/bin?
<scabootssca> so a program in /usr/lib?
<Lunar_Raven> sudo ln -s /link/to/filehere  /link/where/you/want/thefile
<obf213> yeah ive been wondering how to add programs i jsut downloaded to the menu
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<scabootssca> i did before i cant remember how though
<Lunar_Raven> menu you just right click it and go to edit
<obf213> yeah i did that
<scabootssca> you put the program in /usr/lib/
<obf213> but for stuff in usr/bin
<obf213> it doesnt show up
<scabootssca> and a link to it in /usr/bun
<scabootssca> *bun=bin
<scabootssca> and then you can type the command from copunsle
<scabootssca> or menu
<scabootssca> cant remember the command to add the link though
<obf213> yeah
<obf213> wierd stuff ill learn
<obf213> i think there are tutorials
<Lunar_Raven> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<test> hiya
<Administrator> hello
<test> i have a kde problem. Since upgrading to 3.5.3 it is running really slow. Anybody have a hint to speed it up?
<Lunar_Raven> that's odd...i'm not sure why it would, test.  Does it run slow all the time?
<Lunar_Raven> i found 3.5.3 to be faster
<Lunar_Raven> a bit
<test> lunar_raven: Yes since I upgraded. Wonder if it doesn't like my 915 or something?
<Administrator> thats possible it could be that
<aegeanlinux> test: SCreeming usually works good ; )
<Administrator> aegeanlinux: enough of those shananigans
<aegeanlinux> Administrator: Sorry Sir.
* Lunar_Raven makes whip sound
<aegeanlinux> Administrator: Never again sir.
<Administrator> good
<test> Lunar_Raven: Strange though. KDE says it's running at 1024x768 yet I see it at 1200x780.
<Administrator> are you sure your seeing it at that
<Administrator> thats a slight differencce
<Administrator> reconfigure or x-org
<test> administrator: it fills my whole widescreen
<Administrator> ....it filled my whole widescreen
<Administrator> at 1024x768
<Administrator> and it fills it at 1440x900 the correct res
<test> Administrator: hmmm i wonder what is going on......
<Administrator> it is alway going to fill your screen
<Administrator> run this
<test> Administrator: just strange... Still KDE is slow.
<test> Administrator: okay
<Administrator> sudo dpkg reconfigure x-server.xorg
<Administrator> to get the correct res
<Administrator> test sorry
<Administrator> its
<Administrator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Administrator> RichJ, no shanigans you hear
<Administrator> Shananigans*
<RichJ> huh
<Administrator> RichJ: no shananigans or your outta hear
<Administrator> here*
<Philip5> Hawkwind: are you there and awake?
<RichJ> ok thank you
<Administrator> RichJ: .....sir
<RichJ> quit hilighting me
<Administrator> the correct response would be quit hilighting me sir
<RichJ> yes ma'am
<aegeanlinux> Debetimi.
<Administrator> wtf
<aegeanlinux> what?
<abattoir> timi, be careful
<RichJ> !#kubuntu
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<abattoir> quit messing around
<RichJ> Administrator: #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Milhouse2ndEditi> Good morning everyone!
<test> hi Milhouse2ndEditi
<Hikaru79> Has anyone had any success with Skype 1.3 beta in KDE? I can run the 1.2 release fine, but with 1.3, I can hear audio, but the mic suddenly doesn't work anymore. I've already tried the skype_dsp_hijacker, and no luck =( Anyone have any ideas?
<aegeanlinux> Milhouse2ndEditi: G'day
<test> okay my slow kde prob is fixed thanks.
<obf213> aegeanlinux
<aegeanlinux> Yes Timi.
<Milhouse2ndEditi>  BRB, trying to use my real name now...
<obf213> where'd you get that debetimi info from
<abattoir> Milhouse2ndEditi: morning :)
<aegeanlinux> (obf213)
<abattoir> Hikaru79: yes, it works for me
<RichJ> Hikaru79: go into System Settings > Sound & Multimedia, and uncheck your system sounds, shutting it off, then try skype again
<aegeanlinux> [Whois]  obf213 is n=timi@adsl-69-151-57-245.dsl.ksc2mo.swbell.net (Debetimi Okah)
<obf213> ook
<abattoir> aegeanlinux: why did you tell him? :P
<Hikaru79> RichJ, I'll try that right now =)
<test> hikaru, i tried skype 1.3 and found the audio quality lacking alot. Just a personal opinion mind you.
<aegeanlinux> I did.
<aegeanlinux> I mean, whoops
<aegeanlinux>  :D
<Hikaru79> test, really? Most of the forum posts were praising 1.3 for much-improved quality...
<RichJ> i had to do the same trick with skype that i had to do with teamspeak during UDS
<test> richj: thanks for the tip...
<Hikaru79> RichJ, so I should disable the sound system entirely?
<RichJ> yes Hikaru79 just to see if that helps with the mic
<Hikaru79> Okay, sound system is off.
<test> Hikaru79: of course what richj said could have been my problem with the bad sound quality too.\
<Hikaru79> Now try Skype again?
<RichJ> also, you might want to check with kmix and make sure that you have the mic on record..and something else
<RichJ> yes Hikaru79 , try skype now
<Hikaru79> With or without dsp_hijacker?
<RichJ> w/o first i guess
<RichJ> i don't know what dsp_hijacker is..so
<supernix> Uptime: 1 days, 3 hours and 47 minutes
<Hikaru79> RichJ, how should the Kmix settings look? Red light on, green light off?
<RichJ> both on
<Hikaru79> Okay
<Milhouse> Damn, it tells me the nick is already in use...
<supernix> I tried using my help section and all the urls wont resolve
<Milhouse> Who stole my identity? o_O
<aegeanlinux> Hi Debetimi Okah
<abattoir> Milhouse: ghost it
<Milhouse> Huh? abattoir
<abattoir> Milhouse: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<Hikaru79> RichJ, still nothing =( I can hear them, but no recording happens.
<RichJ> hmmm...what sound card do you have Hikaru79 ?
<test> join #ubuntu
<test> hehe
<Hikaru79> Intel. Skype lists it as "Intel 82801BA-ICH2"
<aegeanlinux> :D
<Hikaru79> Keep in mind that 1.2 works, so I doubt it's the sound card's fault.
<RichJ> hmm... Hikaru79 when you go into kmix, do you see a thing all the way to the right for ac97?
<test> i dont have a kmix. :(
<RichJ> hmm...im looking in the wrong area..
<RichJ> Hikaru79: you have capture set to record as well correct?
<Hikaru79> The capture set to record?
<Hikaru79> Explain ^ ^;
* MilhousePunkRock is back, this time for real!
<RichJ> Hikaru79: under inputs you should have "Microphone" and "Capture"...make sure capture is set to red, record
<Hikaru79> Are we talking about Kmix now?
<MilhousePunkRock> (How) Can I change the log-out/shutdown screen of KDE?
<RichJ> yes Hikaru79 , sorry for not clarifying
<Hikaru79> At the moment, only the Mic red light is on. Capture's red light is not on. Should it be?
<RichJ> yes, capture should be on
<Hikaru79> =D Let's try that
* RichJ crosses his fingers ;)
<Hikaru79> If this doesn't help, can I send you a screenshot of my kmix, perhaps there's something blindingly obvious that I'm missing ^ ^;
<obf213> yeah paste the link here
<Hikaru79> OMG!
<Hikaru79> I heard something
<Hikaru79> It's very very faint
<RichJ> lol
<Hikaru79> But yeah, it's there
<RichJ> turn up the volum then
<RichJ> crank it up
<Hikaru79> Mic and Capture?
<RichJ> capture and mic volume up til its perfect
<RichJ> try capture first
<RichJ> i crank my mic
<Hikaru79> Thank you RichJ!
<Hikaru79> All is well =)
<test> yay
<obf213> atta baby Rich
<RichJ> good deal Hikaru79
<RichJ> glad i could help
<test> anybody know if xgl can run on an intel915?
<obf213> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<RichJ> make sure you make that check payable to "nixternal" and send me a receipt ;)
<crimsun> test: ew.
<crimsun> test: yes, it can, albeit very slowly. On the other hand, AIGLX in Edgy works like a charm.
<Hikaru79> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/ <--- This is you?
<RichJ> haha ya
<test> cimsun: on a 915?
<RichJ> Hikaru79: i know you don't read that...how did you run acrossed it?
<test> crimsun: I mean the edgy aiglx...
<Hikaru79> You said to make the check payable to "nixternal" so I googled it. First hit :P
<Hikaru79> BTW, it's in the mail ;-)
<RichJ> lol
<RichJ> im googleable...lovely..time to change names
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the command to remove something I installed from a .deb package?
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: sudo apt-get remove ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Probably not... I installed firefox 2b, I want to get rid of it again without touching firefox 1.5
<Hikaru79> You installed 2b from a .deb?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes
<Hikaru79> Then it must have a different name from your 1.5 install, or else you've overwritten 1.5
<RichJ> Hobbsee: how are you?
<RichJ> muhahaha
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<RichJ> lol
<RichJ> good bye
<RichJ> hahaha
<Hikaru79> o-o;
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<RichJ> Hobbsee: :)
<aegeanlinux> LOL @ RichJ + Hobbsee
<RichJ> haha
<RichJ> she is killin me
<RichJ> every channel i have been owned
<aegeanlinux> He is a she ... Woops, sorry Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> heh.
* RichJ rips up his TODO list
<RichJ> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79: I just checked again, it was a tar.gz
<aegeanlinux> Hobbsee as on your todo list RichJ?
<Hobbsee> aegeanlinux: huh?
<RichJ> lol
<aegeanlinux> [16:23]  <Hobbsee> heh.
<aegeanlinux> [16:23]  * RichJ rips up his TODO list
<RichJ> that one lost me as well
<RichJ> inside joke with Hobbsee and gang ;)
<aegeanlinux> It was a thing of the moment ;)
<aegeanlinux> it is?
<RichJ> ok, #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: ah, different story then :) Did you have to compile it on your own? Or did it have an installer script?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79: Install skript
<osiris> ok.  this may be a dumb question, but here goes.  how would i install a samba server in kubuntu, so users can mount the shares (aka dont need root access to the box to mount the share)
<osiris> last time i installed it, i needed to run the share browser as root
<Hikaru79> In that case, the uninstall method could be anything, There's probably an uninstall script as well, but there's no "standard" procedure if they have their own install script.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79: Oh, dear... Thanks, I will look...
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: I can give you a .tar.gz version of mine that installs into /opt.
<aegeanlinux> (not garrenteed to work though ;) )
<ubuntu> hey everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: My bad, I thought it was a .deb, but it was an tar.gz
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Bad boy.,
<test> hiya ubuntu
<ubuntu> how do i change my nickname here?
<aegeanlinux>  /nick {new one}
<priscillia> thx
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Your a few mistakes more away from being labled "n00b" (jokes)
<priscillia> so from where is everyone
<aegeanlinux> Australia mates.
<aegeanlinux> mdsk: welcome.
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: I label myself noob anyway...
<aegeanlinux> Now, now...
<priscillia> i am from belgium
<aegeanlinux> could be worse.
<Hikaru79> Canada, here.
<test> northeastern US
<aegeanlinux> you could be an Xtreme-N00b.
<priscillia> hi hikaru
<aegeanlinux> from #Xtreme-N00b
<Hikaru79> Hi Priscilla :)
<aegeanlinux> Queen of the Desert
<aegeanlinux> ;)
<test> hehehe
<priscillia> Do you guys know tisto
* MilhousePunkRock is in and from Germany
<aegeanlinux> Sorry priscillia, I had to do it ;)
<priscillia> you had to do what?
<AegeanLinux> "Queen of the Desert"
<AegeanLinux> google it ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Isnt that the movie with the drag queens and their RV?
<test> yep
<MilhousePunkRock> The other australian movie besides Crocodile Dundee...
<AegeanLinux> LOL!
<priscillia> i think milhouse can know tiesto because yesterday when i went to see him there were even people from germany
<AegeanLinux> What about the Crocodile Hunter
<AegeanLinux> thats a classic
<test> scary how i knew that too much tv at 3am i guess
<priscillia> brb
<AegeanLinux> kk.
<MilhousePunkRock> I know nothing about tiesto!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79: Any ideas how I can get rid of Fx2b by now?
<MilhousePunkRock> It does not look as if it had a remove scripts
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: fx2b ?
<MilhousePunkRock> script*
<priscillia> back
<abattoir> firefox?
<MilhousePunkRock> Firefox 2 Beta abattoir
<abattoir> hmm, ok
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: deb or tgz?
<MilhousePunkRock> The regulars in #kubuntu-de talked me into it... But it does not run well along 1.5 installed
<priscillia> do you guys know praga khan then?
<MilhousePunkRock> tar.gz abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i'm not familiar w/ firefox packages now, but dont you have to just run those locally?
<MilhousePunkRock> That means deleting the directory is all I need to do?
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: give me a link to the installer you used. I'll install it and see how to uninstall it.
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: how do you run it? /home/MPR/firefox/firefox or something?
<crimsun> test: yes, I'm using it right now with xfwm4's compositor.
<MilhousePunkRock> One second, Hikaru79... abattoir, kinda, I created a link to that, but it runs from /home/me/var/firefox/firefox
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm, then i think it is safe to remove the folder... give us the link, we'll see :)
<abattoir> *i.e removing the folder and the symlink should get rid of it
<MilhousePunkRock> There you go, Hikaru79 and abattoir -->http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0b1&os=linux&lang=de
* MilhousePunkRock would like to try Opera once again instead...
<Hikaru79> Okay. But I changed it to http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0b1&os=linux&lang=en , I'm sure that doesn't affect the install process :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Most likely not, Hikaru79...
<test> crimson: interesting indeed.
<kane__> anyone have windows on their machine (along with Kubuntu) ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe I should bite the bullet and switch my Kubuntu to English... So everyone can deal with the error messages...
<MilhousePunkRock> kane__: Not me, but probably some people have that...
<Hikaru79> kane__: I do.
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: what about the folks at -de ?
<Hikaru79> A lot of people do ^ ^;
<kane__> Hikaru79: have you set volume labels on your fat32 partitions ?
<MilhousePunkRock> The channel is not very active in the morning time...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: ^^
<Hikaru79> Nope. I only have one, and it has no volume label.
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: oh, ok
<kane__> Hikaru79: hmm ok ...
<kane__> i just wanted to test if the media:/ shows the volume labels which are set in windows
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: They were all amazed with 2b, so I gave it a shot... But it does not really run stable here... E.g. pasting a few hundred lines on a pastebin makes it crash...
<abattoir> kane__: i'd expect them to be shown? arent they being shown?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a really slim browser, that is still kinda feature-rich?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: aah, ok, i prefer konqueror :)
<kane__> abattoir: i dont know ... i dont have windows installed :)
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: the link you gave isn't even an installer for me, it's a precompiled firefox that I can run right out of the dir.
<kane__> MilhousePunkRock: isn't konqui feature rich ?
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: if this is also what you have, then it is definitely 100% safe to just delete the directory and that is enough.
<abattoir> kane__: because my FAT thumbdrive's label is shown... i know its not exactly a harddisk partition... but... :)
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: There was something about removing IPv6 to make Konq faster, wasn't it?
<kane__> abattoir: aha ok :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Konqueror runs slower for me than Fx, kane__
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i think that's only if it is *very* slow
<kane__> MilhousePunkRock: thats really wierd ... usually its the other way around
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: not 100% sure though
<Hikaru79> Only certain, flawed, networks will get a speed bump for disabling ipv6. Most of the time, it's just a placebo effect.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79, abattoir: OK... Only someone asked why his Konq was so slow lately, I told him to remove IPv6 and it helped...
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 732 MHz (1467 bogomips), , RAM: 240/248MB, 85 proc's, 1.14h up
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: looks like removing the folder should be enough... you didnt run any install script right?(not that there is one...)
<MilhousePunkRock> If you look at this, I'm kinda running at the limit when it come to memory...
<Hikaru79> Yeah, there's nothing I can see that would install anything to the fs.
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: basically, did you at any point have to use 'sudo' while working with the beta?
<Hikaru79> If not, then its impossible for files anywhere important to have been overwritten, so just delete the dir
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79: I can't really remember... Although it was last sunday... :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> But I don' think so...
<Hikaru79> Probably not.
<MilhousePunkRock> There probably is a command or tool that will let me check which apps hog all the memory, right?
<Hikaru79> MilhousePunkRock: use 'top'
<lowercase> MilhousePunkRock: ksysguard
<Hikaru79> You and your fancy GUI's ;-)
<lowercase> hah :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hikaru79: top is good enough, thx
<lowercase> funny thing is: i don't actually like guis :D
<MilhousePunkRock> So Xorg is using 12 %, Konversation another 8
<MilhousePunkRock> And the console 6
<dwangoac> Question: If I connect to a FTP server running on one Ubuntu system and download files that are owned by root to a local system, how do I change ownership?
<dhq> i am new to kubuntu i need a client to log in to yahoo and msn messenger
<Hikaru79> dwangoac: chown
<dwangoac> Or, to be more specific, I pulled down a directory that insists on remaining owned by root even if I sudo chown it as my local user...
<MilhousePunkRock> If I doubled my RAM, would the processes take more of it then cause it's more available?
<Hikaru79> dhq, Kubuntu comes with one. It's called "Kopete" in the Internet menu. Very good software =)
<dhq> let me see it Hikaru79
<Hikaru79> What do you mean?
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: I second what Hikaru79 said, Kopete is really nice..
<Hikaru79> Just go to "Internet->Kopete" in the menu
<dhq> Hikaru79: i will check it out
<MilhousePunkRock> Although it has no plugin for XFire
<dwangoac> Hikaru79: Question: If I connect to a Linux FTP server and copy files that are owned by root to a local Linux system, how do I mark those files as being owned by a user of the local Linux system?
<dwangoac> er...
<dwangoac> Hikaru79: sorry about that - cut and paste error.
<Hikaru79> :)
<dwangoac> Hikaru79: Let me try changing ownership to a single file...
<Hikaru79> dwangoac: you may have to do 'sudo chown' instead of plain 'chown'
<dwangoac> Hikaru79: I think I was dyslexified - it was the group set to root, not the user...  Just realized that chgrp is what I needed.
<Kadran> hello
<Hikaru79> Ah :) There you go.
<Hikaru79> Hi, Kadran!
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello Kadran
<Kadran> hi Hikaru79
<Kadran> i have the java applications works very slow, does any one know why it could be the reason?
<Akeru> apt-get remove gcj && apt-get install sun-java-jre :D
<Akeru> (joking)
<Hikaru79> Kadran, that's Java for you ^ ^; But which version of Java are you on?
<Hikaru79> Type java -version
<Hikaru79> What does it give you?
<Kadran> it is 1.4.2
<Hikaru79> Sun?
<Kadran> yeah
<Hikaru79> Hm
<Hikaru79> Well, 1.5 is way better, but that shouldn't be the reason for your performance problems.
<Hikaru79> Which program are you particularly having problems with?
<Hikaru79> Because Java is often, especially with Swing, just naturally slow.
<Kadran> it is my company web site and it is all full of java and works perfect in the office
<Kadran> there is windows in the office so i don't think that windows could be faster than linux
<MilhousePunkRock> re abattoir
<Kadran> even the server is windows and yesterday it was so funny the administrator opened some GUI and keep looking for services name and it was soo funny
<Hikaru79> Is this client-side or server-side Java?
<Kadran> it is in the client side
<Kadran> Hikaru79: i will try to remove all things that is related to java and download the latest version from sun site, hope this will make it work faster
<ubuntu> hi
<Kadran> hello ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi kadran
<Hikaru79> Kadran, if you use Dapper, then it's already in multiverse
<ubuntu> hey anyone know where to get working drivers for my fly view tv card?
<Hikaru79> (The Sun JDK/JRE)
<Kadran> yeah thanks man
<Kadran> i will enable the resp. and see it
<Hikaru79> =) Good luck.
<Kadran> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto2ck1.png
<osiris> in a multi-user kubuntu system, how can you disable user access to sudo
<dhq> my sound in kubuntu is not working
<Hikaru79> osiris: The /etc/sudoers file.
<dhq> how do i make my sound work
<Hikaru79> In general, they have to be in the admin group in order to have sudo access
<osiris> thx
<sF|Xemanth> how do i get rid of sudo ? and bring back old su :| sudo is so scary
<nabil> my installer gives me a problem
<Kadran> what kind of problem nabil?
<kraut> moin
<_rince_> mrgn
<sF|Xemanth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tachyon> hi folks
<Hikaru79> Hi, tachyon :)
<Kadran> Hikaru79: Thanks man it is faster
<tachyon> hi Hikaru79
<tachyon> I've borked my KDE install, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Spunky> bonjour :)
<Hikaru79> tachyon: We need way more details than that ^ ^;
<Hikaru79> Unless you want to just reinstall from scratch
<Hikaru79> Kadran, no problem :)
<tachyon> sure. Dapper Drake. Freezes after reaching "restoring session"
<Hikaru79> Hm.
<Hikaru79> Anything strange you did before this appeared
<Hikaru79> ?
<tachyon> yes. I experimented with xgl
<Hikaru79> That's almost certainly why, then. Ask around in #ubuntu-xgl
<Hikaru79> They know a lot about that stuff.
<tachyon> aha.
<tachyon> this is also on freenode?
<Hikaru79> Yup :)
<Hikaru79> There's so many ubuntu-related channels on freenode it boggles the mind
<tachyon> thanks!
<Hikaru79> No problem ^^
<BanBot> Hello there, BanBot
<_Shade_> hi there
<BanBot> Hello there, micah
<micah> hello
<BanBot> Hello there!
<micah> good to be on the forum
<BanBot> Hi there!
<BanBot> Hello there, dhq
<micah> I am just getting into learning linux
<dhq> BanBot: hey
<dhq> i have just installed kubuntu and dont have any idea how to use it
<BanBot> BanBot can!
<dhq> what is the super user password by default
<leigh> sudo passwd
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: Your user password
<byen> hey guys, I have a question.. i can only mount my external USB hdd and my mem stick by using sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd how can i mount them automatically
<MilhousePunkRock> Mine mount automatically when I plug them in, byen
<byen> MilhousePunkRock, mine used to too.. but not in dapper
<dhq> i have problem with sound device can anyone help
<crimsun> please describe your problem
<dhq> well i donst seem to be able to play any music
<dhq> and i can hear only system sound
<dhq> like the beep from console
<dhq> and some other
<tachyon> Hikaru79: are you still there?
<micah> dhq, what media player are you using?
<dhq> amarok
<micah> what kind of files are playing? mp3, wma?
<dhq> mp3
<crimsun> dhq: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<dhq> plus when i start skype i get erro msg problem with sound device
<Hikaru79> tachyon, yup.
<flaccid> dhq: probably not a full duplex card as well so it gets locked by apps
<dhq> crimsun: i dont know how to installl
<dhq> it ran well on the previous version of kubuntu
<flaccid> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<tachyon> Hikaru79: I just thought I'd ask, are we sure there's no file related to these old sessions that I can delete?
<Hikaru79> Well, what you can do
<Hikaru79> Is go to control panel
<crimsun> dhq: What's the output from ``dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii'' ?
<Hikaru79> (System Settings)
<Hikaru79> Go to "KDE Components" in the first row
<Hikaru79> Select the "Session Manager" from the menu on the left
<tachyon> wait, I can only boot into GNOME
<Hikaru79> Oh...
<Hikaru79> Hmm
<Hikaru79> Type this in a terminal: systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<tachyon> is there a safe-boot like Mac+windoze?
<dhq> crimsun: no output
<Hikaru79> There is, but not for KDE, just for the shell.
<tachyon> yeah
<flaccid> single user mode
<Hikaru79> Well, maybe there is for KDE too, I just don't know about it.
<Healot> single mode - kinda, question?
<flaccid> i assume
<Hikaru79> flaccid: he needs one for KDE, not for the shell.
<flaccid> or perhaps there is something more suitable
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> sorry
<Hikaru79> tachyon: did that line work? Did System Settings load?
<flaccid> hehe that would be unecessary/bloat if it existed i guess
<dhq> crimsun: i do not get any output for `dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii'
<tachyon> Hikaru79: command not found
<Hikaru79> Hm.
<Hikaru79> What about just 'systemsettings'?
<crimsun> dhq: please ``sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs''
<dhq> crimsun: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tachyon> Hikaru79: not in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<crimsun> dhq: close adept/synaptic/aptitude
<Hikaru79> Weird, my Kubuntu installation came with system-settings in /usr/bin
<dhq> crimsun:  close adept/synaptic/aptitude i dint get you
<tachyon> Hikaru79: I only added KDE afterwards
<Hikaru79> Ah
<Hikaru79> Ah!
<Hikaru79> Do sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<Hikaru79> Then once it's installed, run systemsettings
<Hikaru79> Go to "KDE Components"
<Hikaru79> "Session Manager"
<Hikaru79> And set it to "Start with a blank session on startup"
<Hikaru79> Instead of trying to load an old one.
<tachyon> ahhhhh
<crimsun> dhq: it means exit Adept, or Synaptic, or aptitude
<dhq> crimsun:E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<_Vman> dhq: in Adept>Manage Repositories you must add to "Universe" the "Multiverse" keyword to add that repository to fetch the updates for the libxine-extracodecs after you do this right click the lines chose "Enable" at the bottom "Apply" then "Fetch Updates" at the bottom and after this you will be able to see the libxine-extracodecs package in ADEPT. :)
<tachyon> arrgh Konversation has no copy function!
<Hikaru79> What do you mean?
<Hikaru79> To copy text? Yes it does..
<Hikaru79> Right-click + copy, or just ctrl+c
<Ace2005> My computer just crashed!!!! the second i pressed play in juk all hell broke loose
<tachyon> Hikaru79: its grayed out
<Ace2005> The mouse instantaniously stopped moving, the keyboard stopped too, the numlock wouldn't work, it just froze
<Ace2005> i think its to do with arts
<Hikaru79> What's greyed out?
<tachyon> copy was. It's ok now. sorry
<Ace2005> It happens if i leave the computer idle over night and when i play music without killing arts first so it restarts the computer freezes
<Ace2005> No one had arts freeze up on them? ever?
<Hikaru79> Not yet :P
<Hikaru79> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ions_> may i request some assistance with the installation of kernel sources?
<Healot> pay up, ions_, ahaks
<ions_> lol
<ions_> is /usr/src/linux the appropiate location?
<ions_> with linux being a symlink
<Chousuke> the package manager should take care of it.
<Chousuke> but yes, the sources are usually symlinked there.
<ions_> yer i installed it throu adept aswell
<ions_> but still gettin erros with some drivers im trying 2 install
<digitalslacker> does anybody know how to get SSL/TLS support in the Links browser?
<Ace2005> Anyone knw how to get rid of error popups that azureus shows? like the one about azureus not being shut down tidily?
<bbt> hmm. tried installing Enemy Territory. had to do it as sudo. when i run it, i have to run it with sudo or it doesnt work correctly. so i am basically running the game as root right?
<Hikaru79> Ace2005: yes, that's a known bug
<Hikaru79> Ace2005: For some reason, if you go to the "help/about" window, it will be close-bale
<Hikaru79> *close-able
<Hikaru79> That's the only way to turn the darn thing off =P Weird, weird bug.
<suliman> hi
<suliman> i have problem with installing nvidia driver
<suliman> i can`t exit x server , what i do ?
<Ace2005> Hikaru79: Thanks i'll try it after it restarts, Any way to remove the popups?
<Hikaru79> Ace2005, nope, but there's about 3 bug reports on Azureus' Bugzilla for this issue, I'm sure that that feature will exist in the next release =P
<Ace2005> Hikaru79: Thanks, are you by any chance a fan of dragon drive?
<Hikaru79> Ace2005: I've seen it, but the name actually comes from Hikaru no Go ;-)
<Ace2005> Hikaru79: Oh ok
<Healot> damn board game cartoon
<Hikaru79> Healot, I hope you are not insulting Hikaru no Go >:(
<abattoir> Hikaru79: Hikaru no go... Hikaru's Language?
<Hikaru79> No, not quite :P
<Hikaru79> I think "go" only has that meaning as a suffix, not a standalone
<Hikaru79> "Go" is an ancient Chinese board game
<abattoir> hmmmm
<Hikaru79> That's what Hikaru no Go refers to. It's really a very excellent anime, despite it seeming like it has a very overdone premise.
<JonB> my screen seems larger than my monitor. When i reach the edge it scrools the screen
<JonB> ?
<flaccid> JonB: monitor may not be able to support that resolution
<flaccid> ie. too high res
<JonB> flaccid: monitor supports 2048x1536
<Ace2005> Hey what do you think of this: http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rect4175bo5.png I'm making a boot theme and i was wondering what you think
<flaccid> could be to do with the monitor entry in xorg.conf or the monitor driver
<JonB> flaccid: and i did run it earlier, but the slight flicker at 60hz made me try a lower resolution to get a higher hz
<flaccid> i guess #xorg can help
<flaccid> hmm interesting
<JonB> ok
<flaccid> is it a laptop?
<JonB> no, desktop
<JonB> with a agp matrox g450
<JonB> dual screen
<JonB> one is 1600x1200
<JonB> actually both are
<dhq> how do i see the bandwith and all processes which tool is it
<JonB> flaccid: but i tried to run the primary at a higher resolution and the 2. at the max 1600x1200
<JonB> flaccid: the primary should be able to do 2048x1536, though only at 60 hz
<flaccid> what are you using for the dual display capability
<JonB> flaccid: what do you mean? both monitors are the same 21" viewsonic g220f
<flaccid> what provides the ability to do dual display. like mergeFB or twinview
<flaccid> have you seen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors its always good for any distro
<JonB> flaccid: i enabled a second screen option in the settings panel
<JonB> flaccid: the card has 2 VGA out
<flaccid> kde kcontrol panel?
<JonB> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> is the issue only when using dual displays?
<JonB> flaccid: i think
<JonB> flaccid: i did not notice it before
<JonB> and when i ran a higher resolution i did not see it either
<JonB> on the primary monitor
<flaccid> you may need to do a bit of work in xorg.conf and/or use a dual display manager
<JonB> flaccid: there is a dual display manager built into kde kcontrol panel
<JonB> flaccid: besides i dont want to stop at 2...
<flaccid> i know there is a dual display manager built in, but this is not suffice for a lot of setups
<JonB> flaccid: i have 5 of the same monitor, but my table has only enough space for 4
<JonB> flaccid: okay
<JonB> flaccid: what options exists to link 2 xservers together ?
<flaccid> i couldn't get a lot to work 'out of the box' with kde
<JonB> flaccid: okay
<office_> hi
<JonB> can i get something so i with 2 pc's can share keyboard and mouse ?
<office_> please help
<flaccid> options exist on the wiki page...
<flaccid> i think you can do anything of what you suggested with configuration of xinerama of mergefb
<office_> I have an error message for libpq4 - final line is missing
<Healot> JonB: get a kvm switch
<office_> how to fix it
<JonB> Healot: why? then i have to press some button
<JonB> flaccid: okay
<flaccid> heh getting a kvm would defeat the purpose of dual display
<office_> !libpq4
<ubotu> I know nothing about libpq4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JonB> flaccid: i think he ment only for switching the keyboard/mouse
<office_> who can help ,e
<office_> me
<office_> I realy need help a problem solution for this error in the final line
<flaccid> hmm i don't see how that could work but fair enough ;)
<JonB> flaccid: when i want to move from one screen to the other i would switch the kvm and the mouse would move on the other screen
<office_> come on, give me an idea
<office_> help me
<flaccid> JonB: would you still need more than 1 computer for this?
<JonB> flaccid: yes, because i have 4 monitors and only one AGP slot in each computer
<JonB> flaccid: the only pci gfx cards i can find for free are s3 virge and s3 trio64
<flaccid> right
<JonB> flaccid: i do have 2 agp matrox cards though, so it'll have to be 2 computers
<flaccid> i understand
<JonB> flaccid: or i have to buy new equipment
<flaccid> well this scenario is defeated for 2 screen set up, maybe not for more
<flaccid> but im' sure you can do all this stuff with mergefb
<JonB> i'll look at it
<JonB> can mergefb move windows across ?
<flaccid> pretty sure yes
<Ace2005> Hikaru79: The bug is fixed in the latest CVS: http://azureus.sf.net/cvs
<flaccid> it'll say the features online somewhere, like on its homepage
<JonB> cool because some years ago i could only move mouse
<flaccid> ah that would suck
<flaccid> all of em should be able to move a window these days you would expect
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey hows it goin, had to revert me compiz to quinn12 packages was gettin lag on the latest stuff dam it :)
<JonB> flaccid: it's 6? years ago i think
<flaccid> dang
<JonB> flaccid: do you happen to know the homepage? google does only seem to link to howto's
<flaccid> sorry  i don't
<MilhousePunkRock> Any got an idea why that green ball from the adept updater won't go away anymore when it realizes there are no updates?
<Hikaru79> Ace2005: thanks for the heads-up =)
<cotroler> I have just installed Enemy Territory for linux (opengl) and i have got no sound....do i need to install drivers?
<AegeanLinux> cotroler: Try turning off all other sound apps
<AegeanLinux> and also turn of the KDE sound system
<AegeanLinux> then try again ;0
<cotroler> tnx..
<cotroler> ill try :)
<cotroler> K worked now :D
<mcihad> what is kubuntu?
<cotroler> linux disrto
<cotroler> *distro
<wilfredH> does anyone here get their kernels direct from kernel.org?
<eeos> hi there
<wilfredH> hi
<eeos> I have problems with printing on 6.06 lts
<wilfredH> there have been a few bugs with cupsd and printing - is everything up to date on your box?
<eeos> yes it is, but I cannot access cupsd using the web interface
<eeos> or install the printer using kdprint or printconf
<eeos> the printer is a common one
<eeos> the ppd file is there
<eeos> everything is up to date, pgraded this morning
<eeos> what do you think?
<eeos> is there a workaround?
<cotroler> Azureus needs JRE...I have Java installed...is Java and JRE the same????
<eeos> wilfredH: are you still there?
<rob> try ktorrent instead
<rob> having to use java just to download torrents is stupid
<cotroler> rob: ktorrent doesn't let me seed downloaded files
<rob> It works for me
<rob> check your settings
* MilhousePunkRock is out!
<cotroler> is there some kind of update to do with it?
<MilhousePunkRock> CU next time everyone...
<wilfredH> eeos: yup
<tachyon> hey folks, whats your favorite VNC viewer?
<eeos> wilfredH: do you know if there is a workaround for this problem?
<rob> cotroler, no, just click Settings -> Configure Ktorrent and take a look
<cotroler> The Application KTorrent crashed and caused signal 11.... - shows isnt good wont even start
<cotroler> rob:The Application KTorrent crashed and caused signal 11.... - shows isnt good wont even start
<wilfredH> eeos: one sec, checking
<rob> have you installed all the updates cotroler?
<cotroler> rob: yes
<rob> try running it again then
<cotroler> rob: i did i even restarted pc but it still gives eror
<rob> what, everytime you run it?
<cotroler> yes
<rob> maybe file a bug report then
<rob> it works flawlessly for me at least on Dapper
<cotroler> grr
<cotroler> i got drapper 2
<wilfredH> eeos: http://www.alweb.dk/blog/anders/kubuntu_dapper_now_with_printing_working
<eeos> wilfredH: on the phone, grrrrrrrr
<eeos> wilfredH:I had already added the root account
<EmanuelF> why my kde crahses frequently? (kwin.. etc) =(
<fannagoganna> that i don't know
<EmanuelF> that happens with someone too?
<ricardo> hi..
<ricardo> does anybody know if MATLAB is a "Swing application"??
<ricardo> thx
<digibre4k_> hallo...
<digibre4k_> its me again..!!!
<digibre4k_> I need help again...!!!
<digibre4k_> Can U help me?????
<digibre4k_> How can chat with xandros or kubuntu????
<abattoir> EmanuelF: are you running xgl/compiz by any chance?
<abattoir> digibre4k_: kopete? which protocol?
<digibre4k_> can explain????
<abattoir> digibre4k_: yes, can you please explain? :P
<digibre4k_> How use that???
<abattoir> digibre4k_: what do you exactly want to do?
<digibre4k_> Chat!!!!
<digibre4k_> Like MIRC .....?
<abattoir> digibre4k_: then konversation is the app
<abattoir> digibre4k_: what are you on? Windows?
<digibre4k_> Linux???
<abattoir> digibre4k_: then arent you already on an IRC client?
<digibre4k_> Windows??? I dont used again!!!
<emanuel_> abattoir: no.. just xorg and kde
<digibre4k_> bye..bye...windows!!!!!!!!
<abattoir> anyways, Konversation is an IRC client which comes default with Kubuntu
<abattoir> emanuel_: is it reproducible?
<abattoir> emanuel_: like it occurs randomly? or does it occur after you do something specifically?
<emanuel_> randomly
<abattoir> emanuel_: so 'kwin' crashes, and you lose window borders?
<emanuel_> a debian user told me that kde 3.5 has this problem
<abattoir> or is X restarted?
<emanuel_> I loose window borders
<emanuel_> then I need to restart X
<abattoir> emanuel_: have you upgraded to kde 3.5.3 ?
<emanuel_> yes
<abattoir> or are you w/ the stock 3.5.2 which comes w/ dapper
<abattoir> oh ok.
<abattoir> so you didnt have this before upgrading?
<emanuel_> its the same before and after..
<emanuel_> i think im going back to gnome..
<emanuel_> kde isnt for me
<emanuel_> anyway.. abattoir tkz for the help
<abattoir> emanuel_: no problem, whatever you prefer. :)
<cotroler> Is there any way to login as root in the browser pls ??????
<emanuel_> this freedom of choice is the best thing in linux :)
<abattoir> cotroler: you want to open up konqueror as root?
<cotroler> yes
<abattoir> cotroler: 'kdesu konqueror'
<cotroler> tnx
<digibre4k_> how can i chat if i used xandros???
<abattoir> digibre4k_: KDE?
<digibre4k_> explain ....please,........??
<digibre4k_> Yup...KDE.
<abattoir> digibre4k_: as i said, konversation is an IRC client, but someone at a xandros channel might be more familiar with  its applications.
<abattoir> #xandros maybe?
<digibre4k_> nothing explain???
<fannagoganna> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<fannagoganna> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<grizzly> is there a option so that commands with less than 2 characters are not added to bash's history?
<AegeanLinux> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<AegeanLinux> !ubuntu linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu linux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> !kubuntu linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about kubuntu linux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> Dang. I though this thing was the #kubuntu bot
<AegeanLinux> this thing doesn't even know what its talking about ;)
<jhak88> anyone: um... how do I change the "Open With" program?
<jhak88> so I don't have to use Amarok but XMMS?
<ricardo> hey guys....what do u have under CLASSPATH?
<RawSewage> jhak88, right click the file
<RawSewage> select Properties
<RawSewage> click the Wrench
<eeos> I need some help with printing on kubuntu 6.06
<eeos> anybody out there who knows a bit about it?
<RawSewage> no, something to do with CUPS
<RawSewage> Is the Update broken?  Mine has been broken for a few days now
<RawSewage> kdelib or something
<eeos> RawSewage: yes I think it is aproblem with cups, I cannot access it with the web interface either
<eeos> but it appears to be running
<RawSewage> your best bet is to search  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<|lostbyte|> eeos, No experiance with cups, but did you check your firewall.
<RawSewage> Am I the only one who's update has been broken for the last 2 days
<RawSewage> Is the update broken for anyone else?
<RawSewage> Ive been asking this question for a few days now
<RawSewage> no one has answered
<RawSewage> Ive answered 100 peoples questions in the meantime
<Tm_T> yes, there's been some issues with repositories, everything works fine now
<RawSewage> ok, I'll try for the 100th time today
<RawSewage> I doubt it will be fixed though
<Tm_T> what's the problem exactly?
<RawSewage> kdelibs-data is broken
<RawSewage> Im trying again...
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> please give me exact errormessage
<RawSewage> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<RawSewage> I get this trying to upgrade kdelibs-data
<RawSewage> then I have to go do the dpkg --configure thing in order to unlock it and update the unbroken ones
<RawSewage> I'll just wait a few more days, I guess
<Tm_T> sounds weird
<Tm_T> nothing like that been here
<RawSewage> ok ty
* AegeanLinux_ says "Never fear, Tim is here :-D"
<priscillia> hi everyone
<tachyon> hello
<priscillia> hey tachyon
<kane__> hey all
<priscillia> hey kane
<kane__> hey priscillia
<priscillia> what language?
<kane__> language ?
<cotroler> How do you uninstall programs in kubuntu?? is there an uninstaller or something?
<priscillia> what language do you speak
<kane__> i can speak english and malayalam :)
<cotroler> !uninstall
<ubotu> I know nothing about uninstall - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<priscillia> i don't know cotroler
<tachyon> is it in KPackage?
<kane__> cotroler: try the "Add Remove programs"
<priscillia> mala what?
<kane__> cotroler: you can also remove packages from adept
<kane__> priscillia: malayalam
<priscillia> i just have my linux for a short time
<cotroler> kane__: for example i installed a game not from adept...how can i remove it?
<kane__> priscillia: how do you like it so far ?
<priscillia> where do you live?
<kane__> cotroler: how did you install it ?
<priscillia> it is ok
<D4m4ge> hello
<kane__> priscillia: Kochi, Kerala, India
<cotroler> kane__ ./install
<kane__> cotroler: eh ... that doesnt say much i'm afraid
<kane__> cotroler: did you see any files ending with .deb ?
<priscillia> i have to go my boyfriend is here
<kane__> priscillia: ciao
<cotroler> let me see
<cotroler> kane__ usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<kane__> cotroler: if that directory contains all the files you want to remove ..
<z00m> anyone on an amd64 version of kubuntu?
<kane__> cotroler: then you can do "sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/enemy-territory"
<Healot> I on Windows XP x64 2003 :)
<z00m> i intsall the k8 linux kernel, but its not booting!
<z00m> install^
<abattoir> z00m: grub?
<abattoir> z00m: was it updated after you installed the kernel? and do you get an error message when trying to boot?
<z00m> abattoir: yeah i select it in grub, it then trys to boot the image but then just switches back to the kubuntu logo and hangs
<abattoir> z00m: which processor? Athlon64?
<z00m> yes
<z00m> amd64 3000+
<abattoir> z00m: can you remove 'silent splash' from the kernel options and see what the error message is?
<abattoir> in grub menu.lst, that is
<z00m> ok, ill give that a go now
<z00m> then ill be back in a sec
<abattoir> z00m: ok
<flaccid> does kde have a gui general configuration error
<abattoir> flaccid: 'kcontrol' and 'systemsettings'
<flaccid> thanks
* MilhousePunkRock is back
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: welcome back :)
<JonB> hey Ademan
<flaccid> what part of kcontrol?
<flaccid> i mean equiv of gconf
<abattoir> flaccid: umm, what does gconf do? :P
<flaccid> oh thats not what i mean
<flaccid> um i mean a program that indexes your computers .conf files for easy access and edit under root
<flaccid> text edit
<betgame> think you got what it takes to win? go to http://mldesigners.com/betgame/ to prove your worthiness!!
<_pedro> Hi everyone
<z00m> abattoir: you there ?
<_pedro> I would like to have some help
<abattoir> flaccid: oh, then i'm not sure...
<abattoir> z00m: yes
<_pedro> Recently I upgrade from breezy to dapper
<_pedro> I had only 2 errors
<cotroler> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> flaccid: wouldnt gconf also work w/ kde? or is it DE specific?
<z00m> the error is to do with there is no module for nividia in kernel
<_pedro> it failed in configure hplip and kubuntu-desktop
<z00m> nvidia i mean
<_pedro> now My desktop is poor
<abattoir> z00m: install 'linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8' or something similar
<_pedro> what can I do?
<z00m> ah right
<flaccid> it does but gconf is not what i thought it was its like equiv of kcontrol i think
<z00m> ok
<abattoir> flaccid: sorry, i didnt understand what you meant by 'configuration' editor... :P
<flaccid> yeah sorry i was vague
<z00m> abattoir: i got the error when trying to startx
<JonB> hey abattoir
<abattoir> JonB: hello :)
<abattoir> z00m: i think installing that metapackage should solve it.
<abattoir> !info linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<JonB> abattoir: i got it working, it was that extra pci gfx that made the trouble
<cotroler>  got this error when installing azureus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19091
<abattoir> JonB: good :) so you have to live only w/ one monitor for now, i guess.. :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@58.165.97.229]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<JonB> abattoir: no, the matrox has 2 vga out. I have 5x21" and wanted to use all. It appears like i have to use an extra pc and use synergi
<abattoir> JonB: oh, ok
<JonB> abattoir: to link them together
<_pedro> Please, I would be glad to have some help
<abattoir> _pedro: could you 'pastebin' your errors?
<abattoir> !pastebin > _pedro
<_pedro> the only thing that the error says is that it couldn't configure hplip and kubuntu-desktop
<z00m> abattoir: rebooting again to test ... brb
<flaccid> ldap server to use?
<Healot> hum
<z00m> abattoir: its working now! ;)
<abattoir> z00m: cool :)
<z00m> so whats the difference
<_pedro> well, I am here again
<abattoir> b/w k8 and generic?
<z00m> yes
<abattoir> i guess k8 is a bit more optimised for Athlon/Opteron
<_pedro> I solved that problem but now the point is that I have a Desktop without Menu item in the bar menu
<_pedro> I even don't have the K of all the programs
<_pedro> How can I have my previous configuration of kde?
<abattoir> _pedro: rt.click on the panel -> add applet to panel
<z00m> ah ok, it seem to take the same time to boot and can't really see any performance jump
<abattoir> _pedro: do you see a kmenu entry there?
<_pedro> no
<abattoir> _pedro: ok, rt. click on the panel-> add application to panel->add this menu
<_pedro> ok
<abattoir> _pedro: do you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed?
<_pedro> yes
<abattoir> oh, ok
<abattoir> _pedro: you can get the 'default' kicker configuration that comes w/ kubuntu by deleting the kikcerrc file in ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<_pedro> I am going to try
<abattoir> _pedro: close kicker before that with 'killall kicker'
<abattoir> _pedro: after you delete the file, execute 'kicker'
<_pedro> hey!!
<_pedro> I worked!!
<abattoir> _pedro: nice :)
<_pedro> you ar a genius man!
<z00m> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<z00m> [Switching to Thread 46912553854544 (LWP 5489)] 
<z00m> 0x00002aaaad447fa0 in strlen () from /lib/libc.so.6
<abattoir> _pedro: hehe, lol
<z00m> damn nessus!
<_pedro> ok
<_pedro> now everything is all right
<_pedro> I have working my kubuntu dapper
<_pedro> ;)
<_pedro> Thanks very much all of you
<tachyon> will no one suggest a VNC client to me?
<Healot> xvnc?
<Healot> and ssh -X (not vnc hehe)
<tachyon> no this is for controlling my mac
<kane__> tachyon: i think there is a VNC client in default Kubuntu
<tachyon> so is this in /usr/bin?
<tachyon> i dont know where to find it
<kane__> tachyon: K->Internet-> Remote Desktop Connection
<tachyon> kane__: the Connect button is grayed out!
<ronald> Zijn er mensen die me willen helpen met een software-raid probleem?
<abattoir> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ronald> I'm sorry
<ronald> #ubuntu-nl
<kane__> tachyon: well, you need to type the right server addres ... press browse and see what happens
<MilhousePunkRock> ronald: Either type /join #ubuntu-nl , or just click on the blue channel name
<ronald> It's a very lang time ago that I've used IRC. Going... going... gone
<MilhousePunkRock> And ronald, don't ask if you can ask, just ask... ;-)
<ronald> MilhousePunkRock I'm asking. What is it youre saying
<tachyon> kane__: it works! I needed to add the port number
<tachyon> you have done a good deed for today
<slow-motion> hallo
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi MilhousePunkRock
<sF|Xemanth> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php <- Why they must change repo url when new version comes? Its hard tocorrect new line to sources.list everytime when amarok updates
<Healot> isn't it ironic, i a m still using windows xp
<abattoir> sF|Xemanth: use the amarok-latest link
<abattoir> sF|Xemanth: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/
<sF|Xemanth> uuh nice
<abattoir> sF|Xemanth: or http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-stable/ if you want only 'stable' ones
<sF|Xemanth> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ <- thats good
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to replace the logout/shutdown selection screen? The one with the dragon on the moon...
<Hawkwind> He gets mad if you call him a dragon.  His name is 'Konqi'
<Hawkwind> Phazeman: Long time no see!
<abattoir> hehe
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: the file you need to replace is /usr/share/apps/ksmserver/pics/shutdownkonq.png
<Phazeman> woot Hawkwind
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, since I haven't seen any penguins around here, I don't want any DRAGONS either...
<cotroler> Any one recommends a good mp3 player for linux similar to winamp in windows???
<Phazeman> Hawkwind: how are you man ?? what are you doing here ?
<Hawkwind> Phazeman: I'm doing well.  About to go back to bed, only woke up for a few minutes.
<lowercase> cotroler: xmms or beep-media-player
<abattoir> cotroler: xmms
<Phazeman> Hawkwind: i mean in this channel :)
<Hawkwind> Phazeman: I run Kubuntu now.  I've left Mandriva 100%
<cotroler> tnx
<Phazeman> Hawkwind: welcome to the club ;))))
<Hawkwind> cotroler: Or audacious which is newer and more maintained
<Hawkwind> Phazeman: Thanks.  I even stepped down as an op about a month ago there
<Phazeman> Hawkwind: my linux machine is dead for about 2 weks.. so playing with lice cd for now
<Hawkwind> Phazeman: I do still build rpms for http://SeerOfSouls.com/ since I still have Mandriva on the server.  I'll be changing that soon and put Mdv on a spare box
<Phazeman> have problems to convert from win because of my film scanners and stuff
<Phazeman> once i'll be able to handle all that i will transfer this machine to kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Phazeman: Very nice.  I'm very happy with it so far
<MilhousePunkRock> dek_aik: I don't have that folder kmserver
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, it's called kSmserver... That one I have :-)
<abattoir> ksmserver
<Phazeman> Hawkwind: been running it for about 1.5 years for now
<abattoir> though i think its not what you are looking for :P
<Phazeman> Hawkwind: i think it's cooler then the other thing. more stable. less problems, compatibility, gui, apt, etc...
<MilhousePunkRock> dek_aik: But that is only the picture, I want to change the entire window that opens when I click logout in the kmenu
<MilhousePunkRock> hey kbrooks|school, Kyle!
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Indeed you are right...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: :). Time to hack :P
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Does that mean it's not as easily exchangeable as the KDM screen?
<aaron_> just installed kernel 686-smp, how do i tell if both my processors are being used??
<MilhousePunkRock> It's not so important that I would spend much time about it...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: afaik, yes, its not 'exchangeable' :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, than I am only going to replace the picture...
<cotroler> How do you install .deb files in kubuntu?
<Firebird8> when everi i control alt backspace.. shutdown fails.. why??
<dek_aik> i updated superkaramba today and it needed xmms..is it normal?
<Healot> cotroler: (sudo) dpkg -i file
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I change the permissions on a file?
<tachyon> check the chmod command
<Healot> chmod
<Healot> twos style, octal or chmod options (something like +r -x etc)
<dek_aik> Firebird8: was it Control-Alt-Del or Control-Alt-Backspace?
<tachyon> "man chmod" first
<abattoir> dek_aik: i guess its normal...
<Firebird8> dek_aik, contrl alt backspace....
<dek_aik> Firebird8: so you want to shut X not the system..right
<Firebird8> dek_aik, no.. after i ctrl alt backspace i login and all then when in KDE and try to shut down it fails
<dek_aik> abattoir: So there is a change in superkaramba then, it didnot ask xmms before, at least the first time i installed it
<dek_aik> Firebird8: maybe you just login with diff user with no access to shutdown?
<Firebird8> dek_aik, heres the problem.. when i go to the shutdown the system hangs with a black screen
<abattoir> dek_aik: are you compiling it or installing from the repos?
<dek_aik> abattoir: from the repo..that is why i think its weird
<abattoir> dek_aik: does it install it or 'recommend'?
<abattoir> *'recommend' it?
<dek_aik> abattoir: it installed (along with xmms of course)..btw, the superkaramba is from kde 3.5.3 (it is in diff repo from default kubuntu)..maybe caused it
<TheInfinity> one question ... alsa should work the way that many programs can use one sound card - right?
<xwolf-> i'm having a problem with amarok, it won't play .mid files
<Soyburg> I got a new tft monitor which has a native resolution of 1600x1200.  I installed Kubuntu with my old monitor which had a max resolution of 1280x1024.  How do I get Kubuntu to give me 1600x1200 in the system settings?  Preferably without reinstalling?
<TheInfinity> kde system settings @ Soyburg
<Hawkwind> abattoir: For your entertainment:  http://www.seerofsouls.com/channelstats/kubuntu.html
<Soyburg> TheInfinity: errmm.. no.  I only get 1280x1024, which is what the old monitor had as a maximal resolution in the system settings.
<cotroler> My sister has Pentium 3 256mb ram 80gb harddisk ... is kubuntu good for her????????
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hehe, lol :D
<xwolf-> perhaps adding 1600x1200 to xorg.conf?
<TheInfinity> then you can change the "driver" in kde system settings
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i even beat ubotu :P
<xwolf-> cotroler yeah, it's fine
<dek_aik> cotroler: my lappie is P3 256 30 Gig..its OK
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Heh.  Seems you're out doing most of us :)
<Soyburg> xwolf:  good idea.  would that be /etc/X11/config/cf/xorg.cf?
<xwolf-> Soyburg /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Soyburg> thanks
<abattoir> Hawkwind: times are UTC?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I believe so
<xwolf-> don't thank me yet
<xwolf-> what do i need to play mid files? amarok says it can't load it
<Soyburg> have you got a mid library?
<xwolf-> dont know ><
<abattoir> Hawkwind: "abattoir  asks a lot of questions ?  1118"<--- inteeresting :PP
<dek_aik> abattoir: in my case, what apt-get command to remove xmms while keeping superkaramba..i dont like xmms that much
<Healot> apt-get remove xmms?
<abattoir> dek_aik: 'sudo apt-get remove xmms'
<abattoir> dek_aik: but if superkaramba is built to depend on it, superkaramba would go as well...
<dek_aik> abattoir: in my case, that would remove xmms and superkaramba..exactly
<abattoir> dek_aik: guess you'll have to live w/ xmms, ;)
<abattoir> dek_aik: or you could try an unofficial deb from kde-look.org....
<dek_aik> abattoir: :))
<Healot> there's a distro named aegean?
<AegeanLinux> Soz 'bout that peoples
<AegeanLinux> No, but there is one caleed AegeanLinux :D
<Soyburg> xwolf, I just googled and it appears that there is no midi plugin for xine (which amarok uses) yet.  So maybe the answer to your question is, that amarok just doesn't play midi.
<dek_aik> abattoir: ill try...the apt-cache show command doesnot say any dependencies on xmms..i know a trick to zap the dependencies from deb but in this case it cant be applied
<AegeanLinux> capital A capital L
<AegeanLinux> or ALI for short ;)
<abattoir> dek_aik: modifying the control file?
<AegeanLinux> #aegeanlinux Healot
<Healot> bebe
* abattoir has to stop asking questions :)
<TheInfinity> hmm
<Healot> I am ubuntunized/debianized
<dek_aik> abattoir: yes..i use it to install skype once
<AegeanLinux> :D My job is to convert - try me .
<AegeanLinux> (jokes)
<abattoir> dek_aik: yes, that might do the trick :)
<TheInfinity> anyone here who knows ALSA a litte bit / knows how to mix audio streams von several programs to 1 sound card?
<dek_aik> abattoir: like i said in this case it cant be applied because the control file soesnt say that it depends on xmms.....
<dek_aik> abattoir: sorry got to go..ill catch up later
<abattoir> dek_aik: ok
<dek_aik> abattoir: wifes calling
<abattoir> dek_aik: go fast then :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: thanks for the interesting read :)
<espace> i
<espace> please  iwouldlike use squid
<espace> with ubuntu
<espace> someone know how install correctly ?
<espace> #ubuntu-fr
<Hawkwind> abattoir: No problem.  You can bookmark it if you want to check it periodically.  It updates every day at 1am CST
<tachyon> bye4now
<abattoir> Hawkwind: ok, thanks :)
<Healot> espace: try to set your browser connection proxy to your squid server address, if you can see the pages on the net, then it works?
<espace> <Healot> nothing
<espace> yes he work it !
<Healot> dreamworks?
<quattromaggio> ola
<quattromaggio> i have the problem
<Healot> ola
<Healot> if you prefer to speak spanish
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Healot> stay here for English :_)
<espace> how i can find other canl please
<espace> cananl
<espace> canal
<abattoir> espace: in which language?
<espace> fr
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Healot> #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es
<espace> merci thanks gracias Saha terimakashi ....
<Pee_wee_Herman> hi ppl. where is the respos.d directory in kubuntu ?
<Pee_wee_Herman> comming from a fed background you see
<abattoir>  /etc/apt/sources.list if you mean the file which contains the list of repos
<Pee_wee_Herman> thanks.. now which respos to add to install xgl ?
<Healot> !find xgl
<ubotu> Found: python-wxglade, xserver-xgl
<Healot> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1584 kB, installed size 4384 kB
<Healot> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-gnome, compiz-kde
<gatekeeper> Pee_wee_Herman: also: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<Pee_wee_Herman> ok whats all that meen ?> is it the repos that i need to add to the list in-able to install xgl via apt-get ?
<gatekeeper> Pee_wee_Herman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gourdin> hi
<gourdin> where is the 3.5.4 repo ? ;)
<abattoir> gourdin: has it been announced?
<gourdin> suse packages are out
<emonkey-p> afaik not
<emonkey-p> I'll see
<gourdin> http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/suse-101-kde-354-available/
<gourdin> just wondering if some test repo exists
<emonkey-p> it exists but it's not accessible now, plz have some patient
<emonkey-p> it will be in here too : http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/
<abattoir> gourdin: wait for it to be announced :)
<gatekeeper> gourdin: does 3.5.4 have something you really need?
<h3sp4wn> gourdin: Two or 3 days I would guess (I cant dist-upgrade my laptops debian sid because only a little bit of its there) kubuntu is usually a day or so behind that
<Nickay> hi
<h3sp4wn> hi
<AegeanLinux> night all
<Hotwire>  hi, how would i go about working out what driver my usb wireless network adapter uses, i need to find out if it uses ndiswrapper or has a real driver, and if it has a real driver what kernel module it uses and what its called
<Agios> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h3sp4wn> Hotwire: Who makes it (is it branded card)
<Nickay> i am trying to update some video decodes but i am not able to find any package with decodes.
<Agios> Nickay: w32codecs
<MilhousePunkRock> Hotwire: You answered all questions yourself already... ;-)
<Nickay> thanks agios
<Hotwire> h3sp4wn, its a Belkin F5D6050 802.11b Adapter
<h3sp4wn> Hotwire: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Nickay> agios: there isn't any package with this name?
<MilhousePunkRock> !info gimptool
<ubotu> Package gimptool does not exist in dapper
<Agios> Nickay: one sec
<Nickay> ok
<Hotwire> h3sp4wn, thanks, now i know i dont have to use ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> Hotwire: Well looking at the list there are 3 revisions of that card only one of which requires ndiswrapper
<Agios> Nickay: that is the correct package name and it does exist. You may need to open up your apt sources for universe and multiverse.
<h3sp4wn> Hotwire: No actually   http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/news.html (it should just be working)
<h3sp4wn> Hotwire: run /sbin/ifconfig -a
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone happen to know in which package "gimptool" is included?
<Hotwire> thanks h3sp4wn, now all i have to do this get this going in debian sarge :P
<Pee_wee_Herman> does xgl work with kde ... im following instructions.. got to edit the gdm file and havent got it on my system /? any help would be cool
<Pee_wee_Herman> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<Pee_wee_Herman> sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom-backup
<Pee_wee_Herman> sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Nickay> Agios: HOw can i do this? I am new user with linux and ubuntu!!! Thanks
<Hotwire> Pee_wee_Herman, iirc gdm is the gnome login manager, kdm is the kde version
<Pee_wee_Herman> so i JUST NEED TO EDIT THE KDM FILE INSTEAD ?
<|lostbyte|> Pee_wee_Herman, compiz compiz-gnome compiz-kde xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa libglitz-glx1 gconf-editor xmodmap
<|lostbyte|> Have you installed all of those ?
<Pee_wee_Herman> do i need the compiz-gnome when im using kubuntu ?
<|lostbyte|> Pee_wee_Herman, yes, cause i think gnome-window-decorator is in it.
<Pee_wee_Herman> ok well the answer is no then... installing the compiz-gnome now
<Pee_wee_Herman> ok all installed now , whats next ?
<Jack1> how do i enable sounds for xchat?
<Agios> Nickay: Here is a post on LFD forums to help you set up ne apt-sources: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=29391074716aa01babbab1b492252687&topic=545.msg1221#msg1221
<Jack1> kde-look as no sounds and by default there were no xchat sounds installed
<|lostbyte|> Jack1, Sounds you mean like beep and stuff when you get messages ?
<Jack1> <|lostbyte|>exactly
<Jack1> <|lostbyte|>when u work on several desktops u dont even see that u were addressed
<|lostbyte|> Jack1, Have you added sounds to the preference window ..
<danl> ignornig the use of yuake and a cli irc client combo, is there any irc client that has functionality like yuake?
<Jack1> <|lostbyte|>i have there ticked "sound playing method"=automatic ;
<Nickay> is there any list of kubuntu repositories ?
<Jack1> <|lostbyte|>in xchat setttings preferences
<|lostbyte|> yes, and have you added sound files..
<|lostbyte|> cause they are empty by default..
<Jack1> <|lostbyte|>well in the folder are none..thats why i asked where i could get them
<Agios> Nickay: see my message above. The first 4 sources in that list are the important ones.
<Jack1> <|lostbyte|>where can i steal them
<|lostbyte|> Jack1, there are some here.. /usr/share/sounds/
<Nickay> I didnt see it. Thanks Agios for ur help.
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<|lostbyte|> No Problemo..
<eeos> hi there I have serious problems with cups on 6.06
<Jack1>  <|lostbyte|>i see but no xchat specific...
<Agios> Nickay: just use the 1st 4 groups and #comment the remaining. That will give you access to most of the stable universe.
<|lostbyte|> not that i know of.
<tachyon_> bye all
<slavo> how to disable wine postscript driver "wineps.drv"  ? it print postscript to my raw printer , thanks
<slavo> ?
<slavo> please
<slavo> help
<slavo> it is very important for me
<firepol> hi, id like to istall kubuntu dapper using reiserfs for my / partition. i see its possible to use different filesystems: ext3, xfs... but not reiserfs. why is that?
<drbreen_> firepol: it is possible you just have to format it as reiserfs before installing
<firepol> the partition tool doesnt let me format in reiserfs... for what ive seen
<firepol> well, ill tra just now on a laptop and see
<BluesKaj> I was informed that debian based ubuntu uses ext , I tried to use reiserf partitions but the install prevented that by leaving ext options only
<h3sp4wn> You can use reiserfs from the alternative cd (or at least you could last time I tried it)
<firepol> i installed hoary a long time ago using reiserfs
<firepol> oh no, so i must redownload another iso image
<danielknobe> how can i mount .iso or .mdf under linux like in daemon tools under windows?
<firepol> did i miss something (disconnected)
<galorin> danielknobe, mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint at the command line is how I do it.
<galorin> might be other ways, but that's pretty straightforward
<supernix> does anyone know a way to get easy ubuntu to download all the stuff to install on a PC not connected to the net
<supernix> ?
<firepol> easy, as downloading the iso file from www.kubuntu.org u mean?
<supernix> nah
<h3sp4wn> supernix: You can use apt-proxy to download the entire archive
<supernix> there is a program called easyubuntu
<supernix> using the program you can install many goodies automatically and it will also make changes to the system like enabling support for non free programs
<supernix> like libdvd for reading encrypted dvds
<firepol> as h3sp4wn says, try apt-proxy
<supernix> hmm ok thanks for the heads up
<gemidjy> damn, why I don't have the Insert->Movie and Sound menu in OpenOffice Impress? DO u?
<firepol> if its not even conencted, ud like to find a way to burn all the stuff on a cd...
<firepol> ...but i guess it wont be so easy...
<supernix> yeah that is the problem I face because the certain system I am talking of does not have a phone line to it
* MilhousePunkRock is checking, gemidjy
<supernix> I figured I would download the stuff then work on installing it to the system
<firepol> supernix, check online tutorials or howtos to create a repository on a cdrom
<supernix> It would be replacing a Win95 system so I know they will love it
<firepol> thwen copy all the stuff on the cd anc create the Packages.gz accordingly$
<supernix> hmmmm
<firepol> then edit the sources.list and point it to the cdrom containing all your custom debs
<supernix> great idea firepol I could even write to a dvd :D
<firepol> well i dont know if its easy
<firepol> but there should be a tool to create a custom cd or dvd
<MilhousePunkRock> gemidjy: I don't have it either...
<supernix> I have a nice 5mbps cable modem so downloading should be quick
<gemidjy> MilhousePunkRock: thanks, oo sux big time
<MilhousePunkRock> No, gemidjy
<gemidjy> yes it does
<MilhousePunkRock> No it does not
<h3sp4wn> supernix: If you use apt proxy you can put the whole archive onto a usb2 disk and tell apt to use that
<gemidjy> compare a MS Office user he makes presentations in no time, and I fight with OO Impress like 1 hour and I will play the file externally now
<firepol> ive just installed a crappy windows xp on a laptop, it doesnt install office 2003. its so crappy
<supernix> thanks h3sp4wn
<firepol> hopefully i reserved a 4 gb partition to kubuntu ;)
<gemidjy> MilhousePunkRock: ok, for all other things than sound and other mm files within OO.org documents, OO.org is better
<MilhousePunkRock> gemidjy: It's an Office program, not a toy.. I have never needed sounds in any OOo documents
<gemidjy> MilhousePunkRock: do u think I need toys?
<cristiano> people i need urgent help!!!
<cristiano> i am now on ubuntu live coz my installation seems to have something wrong
<MilhousePunkRock> What would you need sounds for in a document?
<galorin> cristiano, what's going wrong?
<cristiano> i had the last updates this morning and now when starting kubuntu after the login page i-m redirected again to login, again and again
<gemidjy> MilhousePunkRock: I just do
<cristiano> tried also the not graphical login, it is successuful but when doing startx it tells me that the /dev/wacom is not present!!!
<cristiano> i never had anything called wacom before, i dunno what it is
<cristiano> pls help i don-t wanna reinstall everything
<galorin> cristiano, wacom is a digitizer tablet.. got one connected?
<MilhousePunkRock> cristiano: That's for a graphics tablet, X creates config for it by default (I don't know why though)
<cristiano> but i dont have it!
<MilhousePunkRock> You can comment everything in your xorg.conf our that refers to wacom
<cristiano> why X should not start so_
<MilhousePunkRock> should be 3 sections
<mcscruff> lo all, im using latest madwifi svn for my card, and it appears in iwconfig, but i cant connect to myap eventho network manager see's it
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe you don't have another pointing device setup, cristiano
<MilhousePunkRock> Try reconfiguring your x, cristiano
<cristiano> MilhousePunkRock: how to do so
<mcscruff> cristiano: are u using kubuntu or a distro based on ubuntu?
<cristiano> mcscruff: kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> I will have to look up the command for you, one moment, cristiano
<mcscruff> cristiano: when using nubuntu i had that problem, i just chmod 777 /tmp and it all worked
<cristiano> it happened suddenly, i dunno what should have caused this
<cristiano> mcscruff: u are talking about login redirecting to login page each time
<MilhousePunkRock> cristiano: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MilhousePunkRock> run that on the shell
<MilhousePunkRock> it will ask you about mouse keyboard and video, you will have a working xorg.conf when you are done
<cristiano> ok i have to restart the pc to do so, pls cross fingers! :)
<galorin> couldn't what cristiano is trying to do be done in chroot?  darn missed him
<danielknobe> do u think ati will get better drivers?? AMD has bought Ati.
<galorin> That would be nice.. but I'd still probably stick with nvidia...
<danielknobe> me 2^^
<h3sp4wn> mcsruff: rebuild wpa_supplicant with the headers from madwifi ng (instead of madwifi-old) or just set it up from /etc/network/interfaces (driver wext)
<danielknobe> i mean open-source support for drivers
<danielknobe> AMD and NVidia are good friends, in the past...
<danielknobe> was
<danielknobe> hope they will open some specifications and help the OS drivers to be better
<danielknobe> than we do not need any prop. dirver, i hope so
<drbreen_> this ati NDA open source driver thing is evil
<drbreen_> i believe ati would get big if they open specs
<drbreen_> drivers would be ULTRA
<drbreen_> hope amd believes that, too
<danielknobe> when ati opens the drivers, nvidia will open the drivers, too. AMD did much for Linux in the past (the kerneldeveloper-centrum for amd64 etc. ...)
<danielknobe> ati suxx a bit, but with AMD i think all will be good
<Bazzi> there is still hope...
<Agios> don't hold your breath waiting for ATI or NVidia to open their driver specs. Just not going to happen.
<trappist> they're both afraid the other will sue their pants off for intellectual property infringement if they do
<Bazzi> which is BS
<trappist> not necessarily
<Bazzi> since they sue *each other*
<Bazzi> so they could just settle it in advance
<trappist> not really
<BluesKaj> AMD is swallowing ATI
<danielknobe> AMD and NVidia were very cooperative in the past
<BluesKaj> deal goes thru very soon...gonna leave NVidia all by their lonesome
<Bazzi> well intel will be the most open player soon so it seems
<BluesKaj> Dell is buying more AMD CPU's and chips
<danielknobe> intel is not a fair player
<BluesKaj> intel and MS ...twins when it come sto marketing scruples... they don't have any !
<danielknobe> big stores like saturn etc... have a pakt, that they sell ONLY intel and no amd
<MilhousePunkRock> same for dell, danielknobe and BluesKaj
<MilhousePunkRock> Intel forces them not to use/sell AMD chips...
<will> who are they forcing?
<Agios> I expect to see Nvidia excell in this enviornment and Intel will help. The AMD/ATI deal was a bad idea. Well, not entirely, ATI might keep AMD afloat now.
<danielknobe> hmm its a point of view, intel says, that saturn (for example) get very high reduction of the price
<MilhousePunkRock> Intel forces e.g. Dell to use their chips... Ever seen a Dell with an AMD core?
<danielknobe> but if saturn sells amd, the don't get the reduction
<danielknobe> it's like forcing
<danielknobe> ever see a saturn pc with amd core?
<MilhousePunkRock> If you buy a prebuild PC at saturn, it's your own fault...
<danielknobe> i don't like intel because of such a strategy
<danielknobe> LOL thats true
<danielknobe> ^^
<danielknobe> i don't buy, but a other do, because he have no idea
<danielknobe> i use amd and nvidia since i'm 8 years old^^
<BluesKaj> I bought my pc at Future Shop/BestBuy cuz they had the best price on the pc I was looking for ..np geting AMD or Intel in the same store
<danielknobe> intel don't controll the total market^^. now. but a big piece of it
<MilhousePunkRock> you are not older than 16, are you, danielknobe?
<marciofalvo> How can i change the locale settings of ubuntu server to LANG=pt_BR
<marciofalvo> ?
<danielknobe> sry im not registered user, but please argument your conclussion milhouse
<danielknobe> btw. it's illegal what intel do, and they have many charge
<danielknobe> s
<Echodrive> woot finally got java running on dapper!
<cristiano> guys no solution at all
<cristiano> still having that problem even after reconfiguring X
<danielknobe> x don't start?
<cristiano> pls help me, i dunno what to do now :(((((
<cristiano> danielknobe: the prob is that after login each time i am redirected to login page
<cristiano> i tried from console and then doing startx and it gives me a prob with a wacom device while i dont have any tablet pc connected!
<dek_aik> cristiano: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out wacom?
<cristiano> dek_aik: done no success at all
<danielknobe> puh
<MilhousePunkRock> danielknobe: That was just a joke actually...
<cristiano> the strange weird thing is that everything happened suddenly after the update of this morning
<cristiano> pls suggest me somthing to do, i-m going mad :(
<lhds> how to know what version is x11?
<dek_aik> cristiano: i believe you updated xserver-xorg and xorg.conf being rewriiten anew
<danielknobe> drapper?
<dhq> i cant seem to play mp3 or any music i can only hear system sound
<dhq> no music
<danielknobe> u need a .mp3 player
<RadiantFire> dhq: trying installing libxine-extracodecs
<danielknobe> like amarok with plugin
<danielknobe> vlc
<cristiano> dek_aik: dunno, do u remember which were the updates of today?
<RadiantFire> or try libxine1c2a or something like that
<danielknobe> je
<lhds> what is the comand under terminal to know what version of x.org i am running?
<cristiano> sigh i dont want to reinstall everything but it looks like its gonna be like that....DAMN!
<dek_aik> cristiano: i had similar problem in the past but with the comment out wacom it works..
<danielknobe> do u use the defaultof dapper?
<cristiano> i commented out dek but no solution
<larson9999> why the heck does the wacom get in there to begin with?  a bug?
<cristiano> danielknobe: i am using pure kubuntu dapper
<cristiano> larson9999: is what i-m wondering too!!!
<cristiano> i dont have any tablet but suddenly i find this stupid wacom in xorg.conf...that-s ridicolus!
<dek_aik> cristiano: it also happen that i needed to put the mouse in modules...but that was in breezy
<larson9999> cristiano: after i installed i'm looking in there and thinking what's all this wacom crap.  i just deleted it.
<cristiano> larson9999: first i commented out the wacom lines in xorg, but not working i just deleted them and no success again
<galorin> cristiano, have you restarted the x server?
<cristiano> yep galorin
<dek_aik> cristiano: check you /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe it gives you more
<cristiano> however this guys at repos should try everything before updating something that is harmful!
<larson9999> cristiano: oh, i didn't mean to make things work.  you're having sound problems?  sounds like the same problem i've seen talked about in here a lot.
<danielknobe> then u have 7.0 x.org
<cristiano> ok ill log out from this Live and come back to kubuntu on hard drive
<dek_aik> cristiano: did u also comment out wacom at the end of xorg.conf?
<cristiano> yep dek, even in the server section
<Shaezsche> the devide ID for my modem is 75776. it is an aztech chipset. how can i find out whcih driver i need?
<cristiano> i try again, see ya later guys...lets hope to be from hard kubuntu
<gbelli> hello everyone
* MilhousePunkRock will be back later... CU everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> part
<Alcapond> Hi - I have successfully installed my first kubuntu system - now he does get any dhcp-address on eth0 - even though it says it is "enabled" - how can I check what the problem is? Thx
<Alcapond> ah - does not get any dhcp-address of course :)
<rotman> Hi, I have a server with a DVD-drive, and I want to be able to use that drive on my user-pc's, as if it where their local DVD-drive. Is it best to use NFS, or would it better to use NBD for that?
<dek_aik> Alcapond: you mean it doesnt get a dhcp-address
<Alcapond> dek_aik: No I do not get any ip-address - if I enter it manually I still do not get access to the net
<dek_aik> Alcapond: does this new  kubuntu connected to a dhcp-server?
<Alcapond> dek_aik: yes it is connected to my router, which gives the ip-adresses to the different machines
<Alcapond> dek_aik: sorry - fon - back in 15 minutes...
<cristiano> guys nothing to do
<cristiano> still having prob
<cristiano> i dunno what to do now
<cristiano> i-ve tried loggin in as root from console and then doing startx
<cristiano> it loads until starting loading the window manager and then it stucks
<dek_aik> cristiano: just by any chance, do u have multiples sound cards?
<cristiano> i have the onboard AC97 and a Plantronics USB headset
<cristiano> but they worked nice
<dek_aik> cristiano: i think those 2 cause it..try to disable the usb headset
<cristiano> dek i have disconnected it and tried starting this way, but no success
<cristiano> dek_aik: do u have anything else to suggest?
<dek_aik> cristiano: i have 2 soundcards and it freeze everytime when star x at ksplash..you could try to rmmod the sound driver from konsole and try x..just a shot
<cristiano> can u give me the exact command to use pls? thx
<dek_aik> sudo rmmod snd_xxx ...find the snd_xx from lsmod|grep snd
<sponix> I'm having an issue, the volume speaker Icon isn't in the panel anymore, and I'm trying to turn off the sound system && restart it.. Seems to be taking forever to restart the sound system
<sponix> Anyone in here ever lost the volume Icon from the panel, and know how to make it return ?
<Agios> sponix: just start up kmix
<cristiano> dek_aik: and if this is not the main prob how can i restore sound then_
<cristiano> ?
<sponix> Agios:  wow, that was easy ... Thanks ;)
<Alcapond> dek_aik: re
<Agios> np
<Alcapond> my problem again: my  fresh kubuntu installation does not want to connect to the net. It does not get a dhcp address from my router even though the router works fine. Network interfaces says: eth0 Enabled, but does not show an IP-Adress. If I enter an ip-address manually it does not help - the computer does not connect to the server. How can I find the problem? Thx!
<dek_aik> Alcapond: start check your network setting in system settings
<Alcapond> dek_aik: I cannot enter much there - it is set on: Automatic (dhcp) and is activated on start
<Alcapond> dek_aik: it says state: enabled
<Ace2006> Hi again, what apps should i use to rip a dvd to xvid?
<Kr4t05> Ace2006: K3b, maybe?
<Ace2006> Kr4t05: I thought that just burned them not rip them to xvid
<Kr4t05> No clue
<Ace2006> oh
<Ace2006> well does anyone know?
<dek_aik> Alcapond: try the administration mode maybe restart eth0 again
<Alcapond> dek_aik: sorry - it seems to be a hardware problem with the plug - thx and sorry for false alert :)
<Ace2006> Is it just me or is the repositories VERY SLOW i'm talking like ~3000b/s
<Agios> I changed all of mine by pulling the us. out of them for that very reason.
<rotman> How do I make my media players understand xvid, divx and such?
<MilhousePunkRock> rotman: Get the appropriate codecs
<Alcapond> ahm - how can I tell Adept Manager to look for software? It only shows my already installed packages... Thx
<rotman> yeah.. that part I understood :) Any clues where I could look to find those?
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia > rotman
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe that helps?
<rotman> i'll check it out, thanks
<dek_aik> Alcapond: check the uninstalled
<Alcapond> dek_aik: there are none - but I am not sure wether there are any repositories active - but I do not know how to check?!?
<dek_aik> Alcapond: if you want more apps, comment out the universe and multiverse in you /etc/apt/sources.list and comment cdrom
<Alcapond> dek_aik: ah - right button menu!
<MilhousePunkRock> dek_aik: I finally looked at your hibernate.conf, does not look drastically different like mine... I guess it makes a difference that you have the IX/M and I got the C
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: i agree with you..most probabbly
<MilhousePunkRock> Too bad...
<jatt> Following problem: 1) start gvim 2) maximize the window 3) try to restore the window => window remains maximized
<Alcapond> dek_aik: ah getting it!
<Alcapond> thx
<jatt> is this a known problem? it happens with some applications. xterm works fine for example
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: btw, have tried acpi option instead suspend2
<z00m> greetings ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> dek_aik: From what I read about my video chip, it doesn't even matter... It's the card and X not getting along with the current kernel
<z00m> anyone got wine working on kubuntu amd64 ?
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: to tell u the thruth, i rarely use hibernate cause it always fails to load my sound driver (snd_es1968) so the time took to fix that is the same with a reboot
<galorin> ok.. I'm logged in as one user in konsole I'm `su anotheruser` how do I avoid the Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server ; Xlib: No protocol specified ; cannot connect to X server :0.0 error?
<uniq> anyone know how i can save the video-brightness/contrast etc. settings in kaffeine permanently? Now I'll have to change the setting manually all the time.. and it sucks.
<lens> in Gnome Synaptic there was a button called "fix dependency problems"... is there anything similar in KDE because I'm having dependancy problems and don't know how to fix them.
<MilhousePunkRock> dek_aik: I dont have any hope before the 2.6.17 kernel...
<dek_aik> MilhousePunkRock: still no luck with compiling?
<MilhousePunkRock> I didn't try yet, since everyone warned me not to use the egdy kernel in a dapper enviroment...
<uniq> lens: no, not graphical, as i'm aware of. however.. in konsole 'sudo apt-get -f install' should do the trick.
<lens> uniq, cool, I'll try that. :)
<andrisp> hello all, i have a problem with my kubuntu installation and hardware - my computer beeps on my actions. Why is that ?
<uniq> lens: get back to me if you get more problems.
<lens> uniq, thanks!
<andrisp> I have another problem too - video and audo are messed up
<dek_aik> anyone with a working kat? or katd for that matter?
<aliasfred> dek_aik: nope but kitten which has the same purpose, has the advantage of being maintained
<dek_aik> aliasfred: and kitten is in the repo i dont know this?
<dek_aik> aliasfred: no it is not..link pls
<pichi> hi
<z00m> wine on the amd64 version of kubuntu ?
<z00m> infact, forget it, ill just use windows for gamming!
<lens> this is a newb question: but... what's the difference between i386, i586, i686 and AMD64... because I tried to install automatix and it said package archetexture i386 does not match system AMD64? am I SOL?
<tsdgeos> lens: different cpus
<uniq> lens: depends on the architecture you have. If you have installed a AMD64 system you can't automatix for i386, they are not compatible.
<lens> yes I know, but i386 and i596 and i686 are different cpus because on my old 32 bit system all three worked.
<tsdgeos> but amd64 is completely different from them
<lens> so is it like i* is 32 bit and won't work with my 64 bit arch?
<tsdgeos> and it seems that's what you have
<uniq> lens: i686 is optimized for newer cpus. i386 is safest.
<uniq> lens: correct.
<uniq> lens: for 32bit to work on your 64bit setup you need a 32bit chroot.
<uniq> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lens> ok, gotchya so does anyone know if there is a 64 bit version of automatix.
<lens> chroot scares me, I guess I need to learn it though.
<MilhousePunkRock> I have a problem with adept that should have been fixed long ago: "
<MilhousePunkRock> 2006-03-19 15:38:33 +0100
<MilhousePunkRock>  Hide notifier when no updates are available instead of showing green icon.
<MilhousePunkRock> "
<acojlo> I saw there was something like '64bit memory access' in new 2.6.18 kernels
<acojlo> huh, There is second problem with adept-update-notifier. If you select a package to be 'hold' notifier will stay notify about updates for the package
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: How can I check if I put anything on hold? Not that I did that consciencely...
<lens> it seems automatix comes in 64 bit... so I wiggled my way out of learning chroot today :-p
<dek_aik> REGISTER <thariq>
<acojlo> MilhousePunkRock: I think "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold" but, I'm not an expert
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: That seems to be a valid command, but it does not give any feedback...
<acojlo> then you do not have packages on hold :)
<dek_aik> anyone check #ubuntu its like a zoo!
<acojlo> if you try command without "| grep hold" you will see big list
<drbreen__> like a zoo ?
<acojlo> yea, 3 times more people :)
<dek_aik> yesterday someone said that its like NY Stock Exchange...i mean zoo is similar to that
<acojlo> I saw problems with removing packages with adept, because sometimes remove cathes many packages
<Agios> that kind of activity loses it's effectiveness
<acojlo> noisy
<acojlo> nyse - no effectiveness ???
<dek_aik> taken from "in the line of fire"
<Agios> acojlo: how effective is the NYSE to you persoanlly?
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: Well, none of the apps I could check were on hold...
<acojlo> I live in Europe - Serbia and do not have money to play on nyse
<Agios> so, none. same if you join a channel for help and can't get it because of the noise :)
<acojlo> :)
<dek_aik> Agios: well put
<acojlo> what's the name for kubuntu kernel bug reports ?
<acojlo> name or url location
<scabootssca> haha weird sound started working when i restarted my computer on my soundblaster
<scabootssca> card
<scabootssca> i hope it heeps working though
<mattttttt> is it possible to shrink the kubuntu partition after i've made it?
<scabootssca> mabye with kparted
<acojlo> is it safe to keep "some" source in adept repositories list. Will adept know which sources have credit for security or installed software?
<scabootssca> gparted i mean
<acojlo> mattttt: yes - it is but it can be a 'painfull'
<mattttttt> hmmm
<acojlo> i did it succesfully
<acojlo> it's best to use your install cd
<mattttttt> i see
<mattttttt> well, how can i just delete it?
<acojlo> then it's best to try with qtparted ot gtpatred. Anyway one of them is in menu line
<mattttttt> i'll just delete it and reinstall it with a smaller partition
<whiz_> hey guys, I'm two weeks into kubuntu, and i can't quite get my nvidia gf mx440 to work =(
<whiz_> I've installed nvidia-glx
<acojlo> try to "/join #nvidia"
<whiz_> 10x =)
<acojlo> or just click on blue channel name
<whiz_> 10x did that acojlo =)
<charlie5> whiz_: have you updated /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<whiz_> i'm not sure...
<whiz_> what has to be done?
<charlie5> basically change "nv" to "nvidia" and maybe add/delete some lines in the modules section ... there are docs in /usr/shar/doc/nvidia, i think
<whiz_> 10x i'll give it a try =)
<acojlo> back it up first
<charlie5> np :) ... yell out if it fon't work ;)
<charlie5> <don't>
<snikker> how can run sanbo for non 'root' user?
<acojlo> them know how to login in console mode and replace xorg.conf with backed one
<snikker> samba
<acojlo> new firefox is in repository
<whiz_> lame question: how do i copy?
<acojlo> 1.5.0.5
<charlie5> cp
<acojlo> "cp source destinantion"
<whiz_> 10x
<whiz_> ok, didit
<whiz_> now edit
<acojlo> hey people, today I got "Desert Rose" on my table. It's crystal flower from Sahara
<charlie5> crystal flower ?
<acojlo> Desert Rose
<Lozzap> Hello all. Im using the live CD of Kubuntu to see if I can get Xgl to work,, Does anyone know of a good walkthrough or tutorial for me to follow ?
<charlie5> :) ... whiz_ reboots ... will it work ??? ... ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Lozzap: Why don't you try Kororaa? That's a live CD with XGL
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: Sand flower?
<acojlo> how to browse my digital camera ?
<Lozzap> <MilhousePunkRock> Do you have a link ?
<acojlo> well it's crystals - not sand - probably lot of silicium
<Lozzap> is it english based ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Not yet, but soon, hang on, Lozzap
<Lozzap> MilhousePunkRock Thanks ..
<MilhousePunkRock> There you go Lozzap: http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=static060318-181203
<Naosv> Lozzap this worked for me http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/06/02/how-to-compizxgl-on-kubuntu-dapper-nvidia/
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: Silicon (not silicone) is pretty rare in the wild, afaik
<acojlo> silicum was I writing about
<acojlo> digikam package - is it good?
<Lozzap> ok gonna grab the live cd... and try the tutorial with kubuntu and ati G card... anyway after 5 years of only using redhat/fedora/windows im very impressed with kubuntu
<scott_> anyone help me change my refresh rate, have nvidia card with latest dapper drivers, 1280x1024 is locked at 60hz where as 1024x768 can go up to 75hz (which my monitor can support) my xorg config shows my refresh monitor set at: HorizSync	28-80 and VertRefresh	43-75 (which i got from my monitors manual), any help is much appreciated
<dek_aik> acojlo: yes..should be installed by default
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: If you are referring to the chemical element Si, than it is in fact Silicon! Just like Silicon Valley... Not to be confused with silcone though...
<MilhousePunkRock> What was that with IPv6 vs IPv4 on Konq again? Konqueror is awfully slow here...
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: By the way, none of us was entirely right... "Desert rose is the colloquial name given to rosette formations of the minerals gypsum and barite with sand inclusions."
<MilhousePunkRock> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desert_rose_(crystal)
<MilhousePunkRock> Re slow-motion
<slow-motion> re
<slow-motion> hi MilhousePunkRock
<ricardo> hi
<ricardo> does anybody use MATLAB through WINE?
<MilhousePunkRock> You don't give up ricardo...
<ricardo> nop
<ricardo> it seems like nobody uses MATLAB nomore!!
<ricardo> i just need a little help MilhousePunkRock...
<acojlo> MilhousePunkRock: thank you for the knowledge. And, see it for yourself - http://oblacak.blogspot.com/ :)
<Lozzap> dont blame you..... if i could get dreamweaver 8 to work id use linux all the time.
<ricardo> gurues help would be welcome!
<trappist> dreamweaver 8 works fine in cxoffice
<trappist> ricardo: there's a linux version of matlab iirc
<Lozzap> i tried using it and dcom98 i think
<Lozzap> never worked
<Lozzap> for me
<ricardo> i NEED to use the installed version in XP...
<yamal> there sure is, matlab has been native lniux for a long time
<scott_> no one help me with my refresh problem? :(
<ricardo> i got it working but without the java virtual machine...
<ricardo> even simulink works perfectly (for now...)
<trappist> scott_: I know that the answer lies in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I've never messed with refresh rates
<ricardo> but i really need direct access to the toolboxes..For that ..i need the jvm...
<yamal> ricardo: what stops you from using linux based java?
<scott_> trappist, well my settings worked at 75hz with my old ati card, since switched to nvidia its lokced me refresh raTE TO 60HZ AT THISR ES :(
<scott_> trappist: sorry bout caps
<charlie5> scott_: doesn't system settings hardware/display provide a selectable the 75 Hz option ?
<ricardo> finally someone interested in my problem yamal....
<scott_> charlie5: only for lower than my 1280x1024 res
<ricardo> when i load matlab through wine it tilts with tons of java errors....
<ricardo> i have to shut it down....
<ricardo> so i uninstalled all jvms...
<charlie5> scott_: just a sec ... i'll look at my xorg.conf
<dhq> my adept is giving error and not opening  as i added a new repotosary can anyone help me fix it
<scott_> charlie5: cheers
<ricardo> and installed sun jvm as the kubuntu howto says...
<ricardo> still nothing....same error....
<dhq> my adept is giving error and not opening  as i added a new repotosary can anyone help me fix it
<yamal> ricardo: don't load matlab through wine!
<trappist> ricardo: you probably need to install a win32 jvm in wine
<yamal> that would be the other option ;)
<ricardo> trappist: im listening...
<ricardo> i have already installed sun jvm under wine...
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: What about a little more info?
<trappist> ricardo: that's all I have... grab a .exe from java.sun.com and install it with wine, and it should be available to matlab.
<trappist> oh
<ricardo> but matlab is on a NTFS partition...
<trappist> ack
<charlie5> scott_: does your xorg.conf have a line like  => modeline  "1024x768@75" ...
<ricardo> i think one solution would be to install matlab through wine...
<scott_> charlie5: nope
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock:  well i just wen into reompotosay and added a new site over the and now the adept wont run
<ricardo> i kinda bothers me to have 2 MATLABS installed.....(heavy soft)
<ricardo> trappist:
<trappist> ricardo: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=29
<ricardo> let me seeeee...
<charlie5> scott_: maybe try adding one ? ... before you do, can anyone confirm that playing with these setting cannot damage the monitor (i think they can, if you get them wrong)
<scott_> charlie5: i know for a fact though my monitor can do 75hz at 1280x1024 as i do it in windows and did it with my old ati card in kubuntu
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: any help
<MilhousePunkRock> What's reompotodsay?
<MilhousePunkRock> -d
<charlie5> scott_: should be ok, then
<scott_> do i add a modeline to my monitor or graphics card section?
<dhq> well just open the adept
<dhq> and chek under first option of tool bar
<ricardo> trappist: yeap...i've been there....
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: and chek under first option of tool bar
<ricardo> there are NO answers whatsoever....
<charlie5> scott_: under Section "Monitor"
<scott_> kk, thanks, will try
<ricardo> just one guy that got MATLAB 6 working with java....
<ricardo> thats an old version..i have 2006a...
<charlie5> scott_: i don't know what all the numbers after the bit in quotes are for though, sorry
<scott_> ok
<Alcapond> Hi, I have followed an instruction for setting up my pcmcia wlan card - unsing ndiswrapper. Now my Network Settings -> Network Interfaces say wlan0 Enabled Wireless Network Device - but still I do not get a connection. My question: how can I check wether the card got recognized correctly? I just want to ashure that card is working properly, before I check all the network settings over and over again (which I already did :)). Thx for help!
* doppelganger_ has no problems today, for once  ;)
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: plz help
<MilhousePunkRock> Alcapond: Type "ifconfig" on the shell
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: How can I help if I don't even understand what you say...
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: Did you run "sudo apt-get update" after you added the repo?
<Alcapond> MilhousePunkRock:  ok, what should it say? It gives a long output for wlan0...
<dhq> nope
<MilhousePunkRock> Alcapond: If wlan0 is there, it's at least been recognized...
<MilhousePunkRock> Do it, dhq! Do it!
<MilhousePunkRock> (^^ what movie did I just quote?)  :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Alcapond: So I guess the drivers are set up properly...
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: this is the error i get after typin that command E: Type 'http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<MilhousePunkRock> That's not a repo dhq
<Alcapond> MilhousePunkRock: plz tale a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19113
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: so what should i do
<MilhousePunkRock> There you go, dhq.. That's the link to the info about the packages...
<Raysonic> Hello, I just merely total newbie on Linux but I wonder how is different between Gnome and KDE? (I must say sorry for my newbie question)
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kyral> Uhoh
<MilhousePunkRock> This might help, dhq
<Kyral> Raysonic: for the future, try to avoid asking that question
<Kyral> Its known to start flamewars
<Raysonic> ohh.. then oops sorry.
<MilhousePunkRock> Alcapond: Are you German? If yes --> #kubuntu-de
<charlie5> scott_: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl ... this might help with the modeline
<Kyral> Anyway its basically (like a LOT in the GNU/Linux world) a matter of personal opinion
<ricardo> trappist: any other ideas?
<Alcapond> MilhousePunkRock: ok, thx
<Kyral> KDE came before GNOME and uses the Qt toolkit
<MilhousePunkRock> Serenity over in the german channels knows quite some stuff about wlan, Alcapond
<scott_> charlie5: thank you for your help
<Kyral> GNOME was created by the GNU Project in response to Qt's (then) non-Free license and uses GTK
<Raysonic> Alright Thanks Kyral, and sorry for this question.
<Kyral> Though that point is moot now and Qt is GPL
<Kyral> Raysonic: its okay, just letting you know before you run into someone with a very strong opinion on the matter
<Raysonic> yeah, I not think carefully myself.
<Kyral> I have used practically every Desktop Environment and Window Manager there is, so I know a little about everything
<Kyral> Like right now I run KDE on this machine and IceWM on my laptop
<Raysonic> ok Thanks again.
<MilhousePunkRock> Kyral: So what about e17, I keep on hearing it's "the bomb"...
<Kyral> Try both and see what you like
<Kyral> MilhousePunkRock:  I haven't used E17 in about 6 months so I bet its prolly changed a lot
<Raysonic> Ok. thanks very much, Kyral
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<MilhousePunkRock> On my system KDE is just too sloooooooooooow... So I might look into e17, Kyral
<Kyral> Yah thats one trait. KDE tends to be "bigger" than GNOME
<Kyral> though I heard with the changes in Qt4 KDE 4 is gonna be quicker on the draw
<aseigo> MilhousePunkRock: what sort of system do you have?
<dhq> if i "vi a file" how do i save it after editting it
<Kyral> :wq!
<Kyral> look into vimtutor to learn more about using Vim
<MilhousePunkRock> Sysinfo for 'ThinkPad': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)IIICPU-M1133MHz at 732 MHz (1467 bogomips), , RAM: 245/248MB, 80 proc's, 2.8h up
<Kyral> wow thats the first time I have been thanked in a quit
<MilhousePunkRock> ^^ aseigo
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.17-beyond running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2100+ at 1733 MHz (3468 bogomips), HD: 283/434GB, RAM: 984/1011MB, 92 proc's, 1.5d up
<uniq> dhq: esc+ZZ (that is shift+zz).
<aseigo> MilhousePunkRock: interesting. what aspects do you perceive as being slow?
<MilhousePunkRock> Loading times of programs... Not that it was any better in Winblows, but I actually expected a little more performance increase from Linux...
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<MilhousePunkRock> I believe 256 MB RAM is too little for KDE, as you can see it's almost totally used...
<aseigo> Riddell: strange thing ... installing koffice packages for dapper right now ends up giving me a kword/kspread/kpresenter that links against a (non-existent) qt4 =)
<BELzEBUB> can sombody tell me why there are packages in adept which are marked grey and cant be installed?
<aseigo> MilhousePunkRock: 256MB is fine.
<Riddell> aseigo: spooky, what source?
<aseigo> Riddell: i only have the ubuntu/kubuntu repos in my sources.list
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell as in Jonathan Riddell?
<aseigo> Riddell: at first i thought, "did i install trunk/koffice into /usr???" so i uninstalled the debs via adept.. confirmed the binaries were gone... installed them again via adept and the binaries that were installed were linking to qt4.. and therefore not launching
<aseigo> MilhousePunkRock: that's teh one
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: hi
<insanekane> aseigo: hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi Riddell!
* MilhousePunkRock bows down...
* Riddell bows down to match
<Riddell> >ldd /usr/bin/kword  | grep qt
<Riddell>         libqt-mt.so.3 => /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 (0xb68fb000)
<Riddell> aseigo: is that what you get?
<aseigo> no... =) i wouldn't be bothering you if it was ;)
<acojlo> MIllhousePunkRock: acctualy it's good if much of memory is not free, but most of it should be in disk cache
<aseigo> aseigo@freedom:~/projects/kde3/kdelibs$ ldd /usr/bin/kword | grep Qt
<aseigo>         libQtCore.so.4 => not found
<MilhousePunkRock> acojlo: Does that in return mean, more RAM won't speed up my crappy rig?
<Riddell> aseigo: what does `apt-cache policy kword` give you?
<Riddell> aseigo: and what about `/usr/bin/kword --version`
<aseigo> Riddell: well, that won't run of course since it can't link against qt4... i'm pastebin'ing the apt-cache output for you
<acojlo> MilhousePunkRock: :))
<aseigo> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/104197
<forkz> How to turn up the mic?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is that a yes or a no, acojlo?
<acojlo> stop making me silly :) Ofcourse - more ram - more good :)
<Riddell> aseigo: well I'm stuck, that's really not possible
<MilhousePunkRock> Is Konqueror needing ages to load web pages (on a 6 mbit DSL connection, Fx loads everything a lot faster) related to IPv6 somehow?
<Ace2006> hi all can the live CD kubuntu play xvid files?
<yamal> MilhousePunkRock: probably not since firefox also knows ipv6
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, but wasn't that the default on Konq? I heard IPv6 a lot of times when it was about Konqueror loading slow... I am not sure wether my ISP supports IPv6
<Ace2006> Why are the repositories so slow?
<yamal> MilhousePunkRock: most (all?) browsers will try v6 adresses first when enable in the operating system
<yamal> but it will only slow you down unless you actually have good v6 connectivety
<MilhousePunkRock> yamal: So how do I get rid of it?
<uniq> milhousepunkrock: for konqueror/KDE you can set KDE_NO_IPV6=true in for example /etc/environment (effects all users).
<yamal> or just disable it OS-wide... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<MilhousePunkRock> thx uniq and yamal, i will look at it
<forkz> How to configure mit sound so i can use it with skype, teamspeak and gaming?
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice find yamal, but can you translate that into proper English? Not a big help when illiterates write how-tos
<kbrooks> MilhousePunkRock: hi btw
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey kbrooks
<yamal> MilhousePunkRock: just edit the "alias net-pf-10" line in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases... so it reads off instead of ipv6
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> im having problems with my kubuntu instalation
<MilhousePunkRock> yamal: Yeah, I scrolled down on the thread a little more and there was another post of the topic starter, beginning with "Sorry for the sloppy post"
<ubuntu> after preparing partitions, it will not detect the swap
<MilhousePunkRock> That helped
<ubuntu> i have dev/hda1 ntfs windows
<ubuntu> dev/hda2 extended
<aseigo> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/104216
<ubuntu> dev/hda5 ext (i want that to be /)
<ubuntu> dev/hda6 linux-swap
<aseigo> Riddell: and `which kword` gives /usr/bin/kword (which is indeed what the package installed)
<ubuntu> and dev/hda7 ext i want home there
<aseigo> Riddell: the kdelibs package is fine ...
<ubuntu> and kubuntu sees all that
<ubuntu> but then click next
<uniq> aseigo: i would recommend 'apt-get install --reinstall kword' kword from archive.ubuntu.com is fine.
<ubuntu> and i see 20 gb  for win
<Riddell> aseigo: but but but, it's impossible!
<ubuntu> 6gb for /
<ubuntu> 67 for /home
<ubuntu> but no swap
<ubuntu> and if i try to make swap it will only give it 1kb
<ubuntu> how can i make space for swap?
<aseigo> Riddell: heh.. i figured the same. very odd....
<aseigo> uniq: that just installs the same broken package again =)
* aseigo even deleted the cached deb's in /var/cache/apt
<acojlo> o mami, o mami mami, .... i'm maybe your forgoten son, ... the house in shadow upon a hill, ... WHich song is this???
<uniq> aseigo: are you sure? I just checked in a clean chroot, and i got the same output from ldd as riddel pasted earlier.
<aseigo> uniq: positive. i event ran the command just to be doubly sure =)
<imandir> hi everyone, I'm trying to compile qpxtool, it needs libqt3-mt-dev and I cann't install it. details on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19119
<uniq> aseigo: is this i386?
<aseigo> uniq: yes
<uniq> hang on... installing kword again in chroot.
<aliasfred> wild guessing, check you got the same packagage with md5/sha1, and if not find out where the bogus package come from
<aliasfred> ?
<uniq> aseigo: you can use debsums to check that. probably need to install it first.. package name is 'debsums', syntax of the command is 'debsums kword'
<uniq> (where that is what aliasfred just suggested)
<aseigo> uniq: debsums report OK on all the files.
<aseigo> the only non-standard entry in my sources.list is deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<uniq> aseigo: as long as 'apt-cache policy kword' says archive.ubuntu.com that doesn't matter..
<aseigo> everything else is straight ahead kubuntu dapper + multiverse
<aseigo> yep... archive.ubuntu.com
<forkz> I am trying to make my mic work whilr playing, and using Teamspeak. It doesn't seem to work. And in Skype i am very low
<aseigo> and what's really, really odd is that if i "apt-get remove" the package the binaries are certainly not there ... and upon reinstall they are... so they aren't my binaries =)
<uniq> aseigo: i am positive the package on archive.ubuntu.com is OK.
<aseigo> (my == compiled from source... which i keep in /opt/kde4 anyways ;)
<aseigo> ok .. so i'm going to assume the package is correct and ld is somehow getting fucke dup.
<reagleBRKLN> hi, when i click an archive file, i want to browse it in konqueror, not have ark called, since i upgraded to 6.06, this hasn't happened...?
<reagleBRKLN> how to restore the kio as the default?
<Riddell> reagleBRKLN: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<aseigo> hah!
<reagleBRKLN> do i have to relogin?
<aseigo> there was one stray lib in /lib (not particularly sure how it ended up there ;) which linked against another lib which linked into kde4. bleh.
* aseigo smacks ldd
<uniq> :)
<aseigo> makes having multiple installs of libs to try things out easier (used that the other day for testing a kicker fix, actually) but totally sucks when you inadvertently have multiple libs.
<uniq> i'm glad apt/dpkg rocks. :)
<bl3ssing> got a question: "How can I restart my Adept so that it won't come in read-only mode ...? I've tried to close it, which I've already done it. But ... when I'm starting again the Adept, the read-only mode's appearing again. What can I do?" CAN ANYONE ANSWER ME, PLEASE? Otherwise, I'll send Trovaldis to you all. :)
<uniq> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<SpAwN> !restriceted
<ubotu> I know nothing about restriceted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uniq> !adept crash fix > bl3ssing
<forkz> How to configure mit sound so i can use it with skype, teamspeak and gaming?
<uniq> forkz: go to system settings -> sound and multimeida -> sound system - set the timeout (at the bottom) to a low value. 1-2 seconds or so.
<forkz> uniq: alrready did... But still getting the sign that tells me that i've got no output or indput
<uniq> forkz: ok,then i don't know. I don't do skype/teamspeak, nor gaming.
<bl3ssing> uniq, got it. Now? :)
<uniq> bl3ssing: now start adept.
<bl3ssing> same thing.
<uniq> bl3ssing: do you start it from the menu? are you a member of the admin group? does it ask for your password before going to read-only mode?
<bl3ssing> when I got into the task manager windows by pressing Ctrl+Esc, I've tried to kill the adept and ... even I have 2 of them opened (not visible in my taskbar), I didn't manage to since I don't have enough rights ... what can I do?
<bl3ssing> no uniq (it doesn't ask for a password)
<uniq> bl3ssing: are you the user added during install?
<bl3ssing> yeap
<bl3ssing> uniq, you're right.
<bl3ssing> :)
<uniq> bl3ssing: ok, in konsole run this: 'sudo killall -9 adept'
<uniq> that will kill all processes named 'adept'
<uniq> and to be sure you can also run 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<uniq> now you can start adept again.. if it doesn't ask for a password you might want to try alt+f2 'kdesu adept'.
<drbreen_> my system thought it was tomorrow and i did sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org and everytime i try to use sudo i get "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 29 20:48:00 2006"
<deuce_> anyone have any info on installing nvidia drivers? I try to install it with their drivers and it wants to do something to the kernel.
<gatekeeper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bl3ssing> how can I check in console that adept is killed ... :)
<uniq> drbreen_: try 'sudo -k'
<boabsta> bl3ssing: type "ps -ef |grep adept"
<deuce_> thanks gatekeeper - i will read this and see what i find out
<gatekeeper> deuce_: hope it helps :-)
<forkz> I am trying to make my mic work whilr playing, and using Teamspeak. It doesn't seem to work. And in Skype i am very low
<deuce_> gatekeeper: ubuntu has this huge glorious wiki for help - do you know of any plans to rewrite it to make it kubuntu standards as well?
<drbreen_> uniq: nils@ihopeyoustillrememberme:~$ sudo -k
<drbreen_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 29 20:48:00 2006
<gatekeeper> deuce_: no, but I have noticed them modifying bits and pieces, I would imagine that it is just an ongoing project. Most of the stuff also relates to kubuntu anyway, as the only difference is the desktop
<deuce_> ya
<deuce_> and names like synaptic vs adept
<deuce_> and things like that
<uniq> drbreen_: try 'sudo -v' then.
<deuce_> could really confuse the newbie (like me)  :-D
<uniq> deuce_: wiki.kubuntu.org, atleast it's blue :)
<drbreen_> uniq: nils@ihopeyoustillrememberme:~$ sudo -v
<drbreen_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 29 20:48:00 2006
<uniq> drbreen_: gah..
<drbreen_> uniq: i am afraid
<drbreen_> uniq: raboot ?
<drbreen_> err reboot typo
<gatekeeper> deuce_: that is linux choice, something you will have to get use to, personally I prefer and use synaptic
<deuce_> can one use synaptic on kde?
<deuce_> what is the difference between the two?
<gatekeeper> deuce_: yes
<deuce_> or does it go to the argument of ext3 vs reifrias?
<drbreen_> uniq:orked when i logged in again on virtuel console 6 and did sudo -v
<gatekeeper> deuce_: they are both GUI package management systems, the interface are just a little different
<deuce_> ohh, okay
<gatekeeper> deuce_: have a look at the windows -> Ubuntu transition guide (plus other usefull links) here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<acojlo> how to give a rename more than one file in Konqueror at once?
<deuce_> gatekeeper - i have been on kubuntu for about a month now - but yesterday i broke something so i reloaded kubuntu
<deuce_> but i will have a look
<lhds>  guys to install and run tv i read ubuntu post about how to run a  saa7134 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/saa7134 and i have downloaded the win4lin install and compile gtk things than it was said to type make to compile but i get an error similar to that in this post:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70359&highlight=video4linux+compile+error
<gatekeeper> deuce_: back your system up: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<deuce_> will read
<deuce_> thnx
<deuce_> need to reboot for nvidia driver
<snikker_away> when i mount a remote resource with samba, only root can delete files, why?
<gatekeeper> lhds: what happens if you just create the directory  /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-k8/build
<Fabiana23> ] [] [] [- www.misecretito.com.ar -] [] [] [ - contanos tus secretitos ms terribles !!
<gatekeeper> snikker: sounds like you haven't set up the samba permissions correctly
<snikker> gatekeeper: can you tell me how set it correctly?
<gatekeeper> snikker: I am not a samba expert, however if you go K -> System Settings -> Sharing, you should be able to set things up properly in there
<gatekeeper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<snikker> gatekeeper: thanks
<gatekeeper> snikker: failing that ^^^^
<gatekeeper> snikker: yw :-)
<wheezart> People do you know of any problems with nvidia gf4mx440 in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake?\
<trappist> wheezart: you're a lot more likely to get a useful answer if your question is more like "I'm having this problem with my video card.  what should I do?"
<wheezart> 10x.
<wheezart> I'm having a problem with my nvidia Ge-Force 4 MX 440 in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake - the Kubuntu loading screen stalls(no text, empty progress bar) just before entering the logon screen.
<tidiman07> hello
<wheezart> What should i do?
<wheezart> Hello tidiman
<pichi> CU
<trappist> wheezart: if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 does it drop you to a console?
<trappist> wheezart: keep it in here
<trappist> wheezart: don't message me, keep the discussion in the channel
<jesspher>  is there any program in linux that supports ipod
<trappist> jesspher: yes, several
<trappist> jesspher: let me recommend amaroK since you're a kde guy
<jesspher> how can i get amarok
<trappist> sudo apt-get install amarok
<steveire> sudo aptitude install amarok
<jesspher> trappist: how can i install amarok and where can i get it?
<jesspher> how can i get the amarok package
<trappist> I already told you.  so did steveire.
<jesspher> oops sorry
<jesspher> thanks you guys
<gatekeeper> trappist: the answer to the next question is libxine-extracodecs :-)
<trappist> gatekeeper: yep :)
* trappist holds the envelope to his forehead
<gatekeeper> trappist: :-)
<kuba> Hi :)
<rommie> hey guy's i search for a good route planner with gps support but i can find anythink in the dapper packet list
<_kuba_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! - What's this ?
<jordan_> hello
<jordan_> polish canal adres pleas ?
<_kuba_> cze :)
<jordan_> witam
<jordan_> ubuntu.pl jaki ma adres ich kana irc ?
<Ace2007> _kuba_: install x-dev libx11-dev  kdebase-dev
<edulix> hi !
<jordan_> hi
<_kuba_> Ace thx :)
<_kuba_> bdz pochwalony :)
<jordan_> 267 ludu i nikt nie pisze :D
<jhak88> anyone: any recommending program for FTP in Kubuntu Dapper?
<jordan_> gFtp ?
<pierluigi> ciao
<_kuba_> "Good - your configure finished. Start make now" , bash: make: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu" who know ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> halo? somebody can help me fix kmailservice?
<_kuba_> jordan jestes :D?
<rolando> _kuba_: rozumiesz po angielsku?
<_kuba_> ?
<_kuba_> rozumim
<rolando> how can i change the owner of folder and all subfolfers?
<_kuba_> Jak moe zmieniam waciciela teczki i caego subfolfers?
<rolando> tak
<rolando> chwon?
<francis3d> hello
<kosh> chown -R user.group directory
<_kuba_> chodzi Ci o prawa dostepu do tego katalogu :D
<_kuba_> ?
<kosh> that will change the user and group settings for that directory and everything below it to user and group you specify
<rolando> ok thanx kosh
<wckdkl0wn_> is there a program for linux to allow you to view webcams on aol?
<kosh> it is also to do it through kde somehow I think you can just right click on a directory and do it however I have not played with that
<kosh> wckdkl0wn_: sorry no clue on that one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> halo? somebody can help me fix kmailservice? here it is what happens when i press send file.... in konqueror or when a program during crash want to send a bug report: http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshottz7.png
<wckdkl0wn_> i remember hearing something about gaim_vv but they were only able to get yahoo to view but not send
<wckdkl0wn_> i wonder if i was to run aim through wine if that would work then
<_kuba_> dobra nawalem prawa ale i tak wyskakuje mi bash
<trappist> !pl > _kuba_
<jordan_> my computer in KDE don"t reboot or turn off - dark screen. HELP !
<trappist> jordan_: ati card?
<jordan_> yes
<wckdkl0wn_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<trappist> jordan_: I get the same thing using the fglrx driver, but not the ati driver.  there's a big bug report against it.
<wckdkl0wn_> how easy is wine to use?
<jordan_> so only wait for new version ?
<wckdkl0wn_> how do i run an exe with wine?
<acojlo> how to run kwrite from command line (no kdesu)
<jordan_> trappist: I have direct rendering with ati driver ?
<CyberWinXP> !Soures
<ubotu> I know nothing about Soures - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CyberWinXP> !Sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CyberWinXP> !Easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CyberWinXP> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CyberWinXP> !Upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<trappist> jordan_: no
<jordan_> trappist: You use ati or fglrx driver, I don"t know what's best
<trappist> CyberWinXP: if you have a question please just ask
<CyberWinXP> Sorry, trappist.
<dom> hey folks, I need some help with Kontact.  I'm trying to sync my address book and for now I basically just want to sync it to a file so I can keep the file on a keychain and carry it around with me
<trappist> jordan_: I use ati now.  the fglrx drivers have been giving me hell.  you'll get more features (direct rendering) with fglrx, but I can't take the bugs anymore.
<dom> I tried to set it up but it just says "cannot read from address book"
<wheezart> Ok i've dumped this after my X server failed to load:
<wheezart> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<wheezart> > dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastCont
<jordan_> trappist: oki. I'm going to X11 and reboot bay :)
<wheezart> can someone help me resolve this? I'm running Dapper Drake LTS and i have a nvidia gf4mx440 @ AGP
<jordan_> Thanks for help
<dom> ugh, or Kontact just crashes
<wheezart> can someone help me a little with this?
<wheezart> I've tried the man pages but no success there...
<trappist> wheezart: how did you install your nvidia drivers
<wheezart> I installed the nvidia-glx with Adept from the repository
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, what's your problem with kmail?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dom: it keep opening konqueror windows without stopping
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look here http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshottz7.png
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, gimme a sec, just trying to open the image you psted
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think it is because the wrong parameter in: kcontrol->kdecomponents->componentChooser -> EmailClient -> Use a different email client
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like not to use kmail but to have a new konqueror or firefox windows with a new gmail email with filled to and subject field..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but instead it keeps opening new konqueror windows without ever stopping
<dom> oh, you are trying to use the gmail web interface as a default mail client?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i only use gmail for my email.. even though in the last 2 weeks after 2 years of nothing... i started getting spam
<dom> heh, I've been getting spam there too
<deuce> gatekeeper: you around?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kind of weird spam.. lots of attachments with pictures of pieces of text
<dom> well Tallia1Kubuntu, I don't know about using webmail as a default mail client.  I would think you would be better off setting up gmail in kmail or thunderbird instead of using their web interface if you want to integrate into your desktop environment
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh...... i don't think kmail is even installed
<wheezart> Can someone help me with the config. of my gf4mx440, X server displays this and crashes:
<wheezart> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<wheezart> > dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastCont
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, in kubuntu?
<dom> it'd better be ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, ok, here it is :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i taught i uninstalled it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wheezart: do you have an ATI video card?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dom: can i ask you something? is it well worth to install a firewall in linux?
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, that is a very tricky question.  Do you want the short answer or the long answer?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dom: medium?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ^__^
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you're keeping up with software updates and have nice, secure habits, it won't get you any extra security.  if not, it's not a bad idea.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what are secure habits?
<trappist> as in, don't run services you don't need, and of those you do need, don't have them listening on devices they don't need to listen on
<wheezart> Nope =) Ge-Force MX440
<dom> like don't install apache if you don't have to
<trappist> don't allow password authentication via ssh, don't allow root login via ssh, have good passwords, and so on.
<trappist> and if you do have to install apache, make it only listen on localhost unless you want it exposed to the internet.  if you do want it exposed to the internet, configure it securely because a firewall won't make it secure.
<deuce> i don't have any sound - how can i fix this?
<trappist> also, if you have a router between you and the internet, there's no point in a firewall anyway.
<kosh> firewalls are a last line of security defence not a first line
<kosh> the first line is not to make stuff listen that should not be listening
<kosh> and when listening to listen as securely as possible
<kosh> a firewall won't protect you from a bad apache setup but if apache is the only external service listening then there is no need for a firewall
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't allow password authentication via ssh??
<trappist> if you have 50 services listening on the internet, there's still no need for a firewall if you're just going to open those ports anyway
* nikkiana boggles at the likes of getting her screen resolution configured.
<jordan> trappist: Hi again :)
<kosh> trappist: the advantage of a firewall is in some types of blocking however it is rarely needed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't use apache, i use httpfs that offer read-only get methods..
<kosh> trappist: on windows you usually need a firewall since configuring a service to bind to localhost only is often infeasible
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, you can use ssh keys instead of passwords.  look up ssh keys and htere's lots of good info
<trappist> yeah windows isn't configurable enough to get away with not having a firewall
<kosh> trappist: however on unix you often don't need it at all
<kbrooks> Ace2007: Please join #aegeanlinux.
<mwe> A firewall could be good if you want to limit access to certain ip ranges for example
<kosh> I have been dealing with people at gm for weeks over some of that kind of crap
<dom> if you are running some services, it doesn't hurt to have a firewall just in case something gets opened up you don't expect
<kbrooks> dom:
<kosh> they want firewalls on all the db servers but the db servers listen on a unix domain socket
<kbrooks> and.....
<trappist> mwe: that's better done in the application if it supports it (as apache does)
<kosh> dom: if someone gets control of your box and can open up ports you have lost already a firewall is the last of your problems
<kbrooks> a firewall doesnt prevent secyrity breaches
<mwe> trappist: yes if it does
<mwe> trappist: far from all do though
<kbrooks> security breaches*
<trappist> kbrooks: it can, if it's the only thing standing between an attacker and a vulnerable service
<kosh> if you want to limit stuff use tcpwrappers
<mwe> trappist: are you saying a firewall is stupid?
<trappist> mwe: not at all
<kosh> that is built in and should work with everything
<dom> kosh and kbrooks, I meant if I install a program and don't think to check whether it opens ports, I'd be protected by a firewall
<kosh> and it is far less likely to break since it is not trying to be a complete filter
<dom> it's a layer of security
<dom> security is done in layers
<kosh> dom: that is fine for a desktop but not for a server
<trappist> dom: badow
<z00m> just downloaded google earth and its a .bin file how do i install that ?
<jordan> KDE it's slow, gnome it's faster ?  or XFCE ?
<kosh> dom: for a server you better know at all times what all ports that are listening are
<dom> kosh, sure it is if it's a testing server
<trappist> z00m: sudo sh filename.bin
<kbrooks> jordan: GNOME is slow.
<kbrooks> jordan: XFCE is speedy
<kosh> jordan: not sure what you are asking, they can all be fast or slow depending on how you use them and what your hardware is
<kosh> dom: even on testing boxes I treat them like regular servers
<trappist> kosh: even then, a firewall isn't a bad idea as a layer of security.  just don't count on it as your silver security bullet.
<dom> sure, but that's not good advice to someone who is not good at hardening boxes
<kbrooks> trappist: question
<jordan> my hardware is 2,4ghz P4 768 ram and 9800pro it's ok for linux :)
<kosh> trappist: it does add a layer of complexity though, it is one more thing that can go wrong and could lock you out of the box
<dom> just because I hold myself to high standards in commputer security doesn't mean I expect others to do so as well
<kbrooks> trappist: what is a security bulleet?
<dom> kbrooks, is that a trick question?
<kbrooks> No.
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, probably
<kosh> if you have 3 services and all of them have to accept connections from anywhere then a firewall doesn't buy you much other then another chance for failure
<trappist> kosh: security is a tradeoff.  anything that makes you more secure is almost certain to make a system less usable, slower, less stable, or other bad stuff
<z00m> trappist: how do i uninstall it
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan,i got a P4 2.8ghz, 256 Mb Ram...runs fine
<dom> the "silver bullet" comes from the myth of the werewolf.  a magical creature that could only be harmed by silver.  the term "silver bullet" is means something that will solve all problems.
<z00m> its not working after install
<dom> typically we mean to say that not all problems can be solved at once.  there is no "silver bullet"
<jordan> Admiral_ChiUbunt : you use KDE ?
<mwe> for some reason I can't get terminals like aterm and eterm to be transparent in kde unless I set the background with a program like feh in addition to the default kde background manager. and even then after a while it breaks again :|
<kbrooks> dom: PL
<kbrooks> ok*
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, of course
<mwe> it's odd
<kosh> those programs have a hack for transparency
<dom> whois kbrooks
<dom> sry
<trappist> mwe: Eterm works great transparent here
<mwe> it looks like the "desktop window" in kde is not the root window
<mwe> trappist: hmm
<mwe> trappist: and you didn't do anything unusual?
<dom> kbrooks, you mind if I ask what your native language is (or what they are)?  I'm guessing english is not your first language
<trappist> mwe: it took some work to make it just right
<kbrooks> dom: it is! i typoed
<dom> hahah
<mwe> trappist: but you just used the features if Eterm, didn't fiddle with kwm too?
<dom> okay, I just figured most of the english speaking western world knew what silver bullets were
<dom> sorry
<trappist> mwe: correct.  I just put my Eterm config on whatever kde box I'm on, and I'm golden
<jordan> What are you thing about Xgl/Compiz  ?
<kbrooks> dom: not everyone knows every myth
<mwe> I'm unlucky
<deuce> how come my sound hardly works? i have to turn everything up to 100% and i get a very faint inkling of the sound
<kbrooks> dom: and when i say everyone, i mean literally *everyone*
<trappist> mwe: http://linuxkungfu.org/tmp/user.cfg
<kbrooks> dom: er, s/myth/story/
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, huh?
<mwe> trappist: thanks I'll have a look
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> how do I feel about those desktop enviroments?
<dom> kbrooks, that's fair enough
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> I've used them, KDE is the best...in my opinion
<kbrooks> Admiral_ChiUbunt: why?
<jordan> Admiral_ChiUbunt What are you thing about Xgl/Compiz , looks good i thing
<kbrooks> jordan: ask the channel, not him
<jordan> oki sorry ;)
* nikkiana headdesks.
<kbrooks> hmm. i feel tempted to correct jordan's grammatical error, but i wont
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, you get your question about a firewall answered?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ye
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> I don't see a need for XGL really, all of it seems so unneccesary. If i wanted eye candy, i'd get a mac
<Tallia1Kubuntu> still dunno if my laptop have useless program in listening
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and dunno how to detect them
<kbrooks> Admiral_ChiUbunt: xgl is the ........ "killer app" (NOT my opinion!)
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, then you should use a firewall
<jordan> kbrooks why ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dom: i have an hardware firewall in my router
<kbrooks> jordan: because there is an alternative for xgl on microsoft windows
<dom> do you have other computers on your lan?  does your computer ever move to other lans?
<kbrooks> jordan: (in vista)
<kbrooks> jordan: oh, and expose
<kbrooks> on  mac os x
<h3sp4wn> There is an alternative to xgl that is already in edgy and can be used with any cards other than nvidia
<jordan> kbrooks ye i know but looks great. best then vista :)
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: and that is?
<kenshin6x> hi, my keyboard is desconfigured after XGL, whats solution?
<deuce> how come my sound hardly works? i have to turn everything up to 100% and i get a very faint inkling of the sound
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: i was talking about other OSes
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: aiglx
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: link?
<wckdkl0wn_> how do i extract jasper-1.701.0.zip
<trappist> wckdkl0wn_: unzip filename.zip
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Why are you so lazy search for yourself its part of xorg 7.1 though
<dom> deuce is it hooked up to the correct sound jacks on your card?  I know I get that if I connect the speakers to the wrong channel or something like that.
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: that attitude is extremely rude
<trappist> h3sp4wn: yeah be respectful
<jordan> I need e-mile client ?
<kenshin6x> hi, my keyboard is desconfigured after XGL, whats solution?
<trappist> jordan: kmail
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> kenshin6x, sudo dpkg -configure locales
<jordan> trappist oki it"s the best ?:)
<kenshin6x> THX, i try it
<trappist> jordan: if you're using kde, it's probably your best option.  it's well-integrated with kde.
<kenshin6x> will try it*
<dom> jordan, I agree with trappist
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> h3sp4wn, i'm goign with them on this. you're my guy and all but be polite
<kbrooks> i searched for aiglx btw
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> plus, we all ask question when we could just search for the answer ourselves
<kbrooks> first link
<xavi> hi, somebody can i help me please???
<dom> yes
<xavi> i need to see the kubuntu's version
<xavi> how to?
<deuce> dom: my headphones have been plugged in for almost a year. i just reinstalled kbuntu today. The sound worked fine yesterday before the reinstall.
<xavi> sorry but my english is bad xDD
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> xavi, what do  you need?
<trappist> xavi: kde-config --version
<dom> deuce, sorry, that was my shot-in-the-dark ;)
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> deuce, try running alsamixer in the konsole
<xavi> i want see if the update to dapper is correct
<kenshin6x> Admiral_ChiUbunt hey man, its return error ><
<xavi> ok
<xavi> ok
<xavi> thanks trappist
<xavi> xDD
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dom: yeah, yeah
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> kenshin6x, what error?
<jordan> when they fix  fglrx - error reboot ?
<kenshin6x> kenshin@synthax:~$ sudo configure locales
<kenshin6x> sudo: configure: command not found
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> kenshin6x, sudo dpkg -configure
<trappist> --configure
<kenshin6x> dpkg: error processing locales (--configure):
<kenshin6x>  package locales is already installed and configured
<kenshin6x> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dom> Tallia1Kubuntu, then there you go.  A firewall is not a bad idea.  If you want to start learning about security, networks in particular, try configuring iptables manually.  It's not hard but it helps if you know networking and it will help reinforce your understanding.
<kenshin6x>  locales
<deuce> Admiral_ChiUbunt: that sorta worked. I turned everything in there to 100%. but now i can just hear the sound. you figure at 100% it should hurt to have headphones on.
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> deuce, awesome
<AegeanLinux> Hello everyone!
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> that happened to me
<h3sp4wn> These days you need to use localeconf to configure locales
<h3sp4wn> install localeconf and sudo dpkg-reconfigure localconf
<wckdkl0wn_> how do i isntall this if this is the directory lsiting?
<wckdkl0wn_> acaux       configure     data     jasper.spec     Makefile.am  README
<wckdkl0wn_> aclocal.m4  configure.ac  doc      jasper.spec.in  Makefile.in  src
<wckdkl0wn_> ChangeLog   COPYRIGHT     INSTALL  LICENSE         NEWS
<h3sp4wn> or just edit /etc/locale.gen
<deuce> Admiral_ChiUbunt: i didnt realize that this kept scrolling to the right
<deuce> :-)
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> wckdkl0wn_, StOP!
<wckdkl0wn_> ?
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> use a paste bin
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> !paste
<kenshin6x> i will try, thx
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wckdkl0wn_> sry my bad
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> no problem
<deuce> Admiral_ChiUbunt: i turned up the VIA DXS and it got loud :-)  thnx
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> deuce, glad I could help
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> wckdkl0wn_, have you tried sudo make
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> ./configure
<wckdkl0wn_> says no targets specified
<deuce> now i just need to get Transcode to work
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> wckdkl0wn_, actually, what does the README say
<deuce> by chance have any knowledge with that?
<lens> I
<lens> oops
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> they tell you the good bit
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> deuce, never heard of it
<wckdkl0wn_> Admiral_ChiUbunt: just talks about licensing
<lens> I'm having a heck of a time with broken packages and unmet dependancies.
<trappist> Admiral_ChiUbunt: it's for converting videos from one format to another, especially for ripping dvds
<jordan> I don't have kmail in KDE menu, where i found it ?
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> what about the install file
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, create a link to a device
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> drag it over
<GIGANTOR> can anything open .wma?
<trappist> mplayer
<trappist> probably xine too
<GIGANTOR> right-o, lemme grab that
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> wckdkl0wn_, read the INSTALL file
<lens> why would I be having trouble with all these broken packages and unmet dependencies... I can't install anything!  how do I fix it?
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> VLC can i think
<Jack_Smirnoff> lens: what are you installing and where did you get it
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> lens, replace your sources.list
<trappist> lens: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lens> I tried sude apt-get -f install and it didn't work...
<trappist> not sude. and what does didn't work mean.
<jordan> Admiral_ChiUbunt :how to create a link to a device
<lens> I would like to replace my sources.list, but I don't know with what?
<gatekeeper> GIGANTOR: codecs are probable the issue rather than media player
<GIGANTOR> i have an azzload of codecs
<trappist> yeah you do need w32codecs installed
<GIGANTOR> i do
<wckdkl0wn_> Admiral_ChiUbunt: i just did ./configure && make
<GIGANTOR> lemme try in vlc
<Jack_Smirnoff> !easysource >lens
<Jack_Smirnoff> !easysource > lens
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> go to easy source, get all the dappper packages, including source and pakcages
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> NOT the commercial ones of backdoor ones
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, on the destktop
<gatekeeper> GIGANTOR: I have libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs and that covers most things
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> right click, create new link to application
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> in the tabs, hit the application one, and the command in kmail (probably)
<GIGANTOR> gate- i'll try the libxine-extracodecs and try it
<lens> Admiral_ChiUbunt... so... install everything except commerical and backdoor ones?
<GIGANTOR> thanks ;)
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> yea it is
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> !lens
<ubotu> I know nothing about lens - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> oops
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> hold on, I'll link you lens
<lens> I know where the soruce o matic is, I just don't know what packages to install...
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> lens, i386?
<lens> amd64
<jordan> Admiral_ChiUbunt thank's very much
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, no problem
<lens> and should I kate and then delete my whold sources.list file first?
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> US?
<lens> yes
<ryanakca> ummm... why is it that all of a sudden... konqueror does't open?
<trappist> lens: better to comment out the existing lines (prepend them with #)
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> yea, you need to be sudo
<lens> OK.
<lens> I'll open it and comment out the lines.
<jordan> I have error when i run gedit or kate but the works
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, what do you mean an error?
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> whats it do
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> lens, what country you in?
<jordan> ordan@jordan:~$  sudo gedit
<jordan> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<jordan>   Major opcode:  145
<jordan>   Minor opcode:  3
<jordan>   Resource id:  0x0
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> yea that happens to me too
<jordan> Failed to open device
<lens> Admiral_ChiUbunt US
<jordan> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<jordan>   Major opcode:  145
<jordan>   Minor opcode:  3
<jordan>   Resource id:  0x0
<jordan> Failed to open device
<gatekeeper> jordon pastebin
<jordan> ** (gedit:5246): WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<jordan> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jordan>   File "/usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/modelines.py", line 20, in ?
<jordan>     import gedit
<jordan> ImportError: No module named gedit
<jordan> ** (gedit:5246): WARNING **: Could not load python module modelines
<jordan> ** (gedit:5246): CRITICAL **: gedit_plugin_update_ui: assertion `GEDIT_IS_PLUGIN (plugin)' failed
<jordan> ** (gedit:5246): CRITICAL **: gedit_plugin_update_ui: assertion `GEDIT_IS_PLUGIN (plugin)' failed
<jordan> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> jordan, stop!
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> when you have large text use a paste bin
<gatekeeper> jordan: use pastebin
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> lens, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<wolfmanz> whats a good ftp client ?
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> ah
<jordan> gftp
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> hold on
<leigh> wolfmanz, ncftp
<lens> Admiral_ChiUbunt yes?
<rr72> wolfmanz~ the ftp cmd u don't like?
<jordan> wolfmanz gftp
<lens> oh hah Admiral_ChiUbunt OK, let me go to the link.
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> I didn't copy the URL
<wolfmanz> thanks
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19127
<Admiral_ChiUbunt> thats the one
<deuce> i hate applciations that don't have packages
<gatekeeper> jordan: probable better if you run kate ro gedit from Run Command... and if you need it to run in admin mode then do: kdesu gedit (or kate)
<lens> Admiral_Chicago... so install EVERYTHING except backdoor and community supported??
<jordan> i runde kate in consol
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<lens> ok cool thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the multiverse and universe too
<jordan> gatekeeper i run kate in consol
<RobertX> Anyone here know their way around Samba?
<Admiral_Chicago> make sure to do apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> Pirates!
<gatekeeper> jordan: I figured as much :-) , run it from Run Command...
<acojlo> smtp on gmail is working from kmail?
<brunatos> yop yop
<ryanakca> why is it that all of a sudden konqueror does't load?
<jordan> gatekeeper oki
<ryanakca> acojlo: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, sudo dpkg --configure konqueror
<gatekeeper> RobertX: not that well yet, but if you install Samba you can use the GUI by going to system settings -> sharing
<ryanakca> acojlo: been using it for a while :)
<ryanakca> Admiral_Chicago: dpkg: error processing konqueror (--configure):   package konqueror is already installed and configured
<RobertX> My problem seems to be this: everytime I share something on my Linux box, it always asks for a password in Windows
<brunatos> (francais ???:D) hie evryone someone can tell me how repair a windows partition after an install of kubuntu ??
<Admiral_Chicago> brunatos, repain windows? what about french?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, how would you write a bash command that filter content of a dir according to a grep filter and do something?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried with this: mv `ls | grep System` /media/docz/mymusic/  but didn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, try unistalling and installing it again
<brunatos> just most easy if a french tell with me i'm a frenchi's newbie
<draik> brunatos, what's wrong with the windows partition?
<Admiral_Chicago> brunatos, i dont understand, are you trying to learn french or new to English and a native speaker
<twosouls82> good evening all :)
<ryanakca> brunatos, join toi  #kubuntu-fr
<brunatos> when i install kubuntu it ecrase my part of windows, GRUB wan't to boot on it
<draik> brunatos, did you check /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<brunatos> (pas bete)
<ryanakca> brunatos: join to au cannal #kubuntu-fr si tu aimerais de l'aide en franais, ceci est le canal anglais
<lens> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<lens> wtf?
<brunatos> yep
<gatekeeper> brunatos: you need to fixmbr
<Admiral_Chicago> lens, use nano
<twosouls82> hehehe
<lens> ok thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> from konsole
<draik> get your windows disc or create a dos disk and type 'fdisk /mbr'
<lens> sudo nano sources.list?
<draik> ^^ brunatos
<twosouls82> lens, yep
<lens> thanks :)
<Admiral_Chicago> lens, yea
<kenshin6x> Admiral_Chicago hey, i install the locale conf and run dpkg-reconfigure localeconf but its not configure my keyboard =/
<brunatos> k i see that on the web but it explqin that i must save the actual mbr and reinstall the mbr of windows for after reinstall grub that appair ocult
<gatekeeper> lens: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> kenshin6x, just try localeconf
<jordan> when they fix  fglrx - reboot error
<Admiral_Chicago> gatekeeper, you're right
<Admiral_Chicago> i didnt read it
<kenshin6x> dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<kenshin6x> ops
<Admiral_Chicago> plus i have an ice cream bar
<kenshin6x> this sudo: localeconf: command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<gatekeeper> Admiral_Chicago: :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo localeconf
<twosouls82> I assume he knew that, because he was asking for it himself :)
<Admiral_Chicago> localesconf
<kenshin6x> try sudo localeconf.. return sudo: localeconf: command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> s....
#kubuntu 2006-07-29
<Admiral_Chicago> with an s
<Admiral_Chicago> localeSconf
<ryanakca> Admiral_Chicago: nope
<draik> brunatos, you will need to fix your MBR and then reinstall Kubuntu
<smithsr93> How do I get amarok to recognize my sound card? Sound card works, with hardware sound test.
<draik> make your backups
<kenshin6x> Admiral_Chicago sudo: localesconf: command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> smithsr93, you run alsamixer in konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> kenshin6x, hold on a sec
<smithsr93> do I need to sudo first?
<ryanakca> smithsr93: it should work, what kind of file are you trying to play? .wav? .mp3? .m4a?
<ryanakca> smithsr93: any errors?
<smithsr93> default streaming content on player, no errors,
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<smithsr93> This is fresh install of Kubuntu
<kenshin6x> Admiral_Chicago ok
<lens> Thanks very much, source o matic is cool!
<Admiral_Chicago> smithsr93, check this
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danl> How do i bind a command to key or key sequence?
<Admiral_Chicago> kenshin6x, this was after doing what on your computer/
<brunatos> draik: if i reinstall kubuntu i will lost my configuration file like xorg.conf and other ???
<draik> brunatos: yup. Make your backups
<gatekeeper> brunatos: smithsr93I have installed libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs that covers most things
<ryanakca> brunatos: backup... use "Keep"... should be under Kmenu -> System -> Sweep
<kenshin6x> Admiral_Chicago iam install XGL
<ryanakca> Admiral_Chicago: konqueror still doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> try reconfiguring X
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg -configure xserver-xorg
<brunatos> draik: ryanakca: coool
<Admiral_Chicago> kenshin6x, wait thats not it
* gatekeeper night all
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> try that
<brunatos> but i must to save it on another part ?
<kenshin6x> Admiral_Chicago i will try
<draik> brunatos, you're welcome. hope everything works for you
<kenshin6x> dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg (--configure):
<draik> brunatos, burn it to CD after backed up on your Kubuntu partition
<kenshin6x>  package xserver-xorg is already installed and configured
<kenshin6x> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kenshin6x>  xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, hmm, what happens when you run konqueror?
<ryanakca> kenshin6x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brunatos> i prefer this canal, the french canal is so empty
<decrypt> whois seveas
<Seveas> decrypt, that's me
<ryanakca> Admiral_Chicago: nothing... doesn't load... and the usual happens in konsole... (same stuff that comes up when loading any other kde app... scim and stuff)
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, no clue....let me come back in a bit and try to help you out
<Seveas> decrypt, and don't think nickchanges fool anyone :
<Admiral_Chicago> try running pstree (konsole)
<Admiral_Chicago> something might be running after tall
<decrypt> is dennis@kaarsemaker.net youre emailadres?
<Seveas> decrypt, yes, so?
<Seveas> you could try dennis@ubuntu.com too if you want
<decrypt> nope
<Seveas> ah of course, you won't believe that that's actually mine
<Seveas> but that's ok
<Seveas> it'll still work
<acojlo> ryanakca: don't mind to send me host, port and methods for gmail smtp?
<acojlo> ryanakca: i have problems for the previous two days
<decrypt> Seveas just want to explane you something. Cause I want to get of the banned list. \
<ryanakca> acojlo: just a sec
<Seveas> decrypt, with this behaviour that's quite hard
<decrypt> Seveas please check you mail in some time.
<kenshin6x> Admiral_Chicago hey man, its reconfigure xorg but not fix the keyboard probleam after xgl >/
<brunatos> draik: Xcuse me again but what folders i  must to save for keep my configuration ??? keep is a clone of ghost or not i open it and i don't understand very well .....
<acojlo> ryanakca: just a sec - to reg
<ryanakca> kk
<lens> so now I made my new sources.list file, but when I run it, I get about four errors saying GPG error: the public key is not available.  Should I ignore that?
<ryanakca> brunatos: I'd keep    /home/brunatos for sure... maybe some other spots
<draik> brunatos, I'd think that /home/brunatos should be all. everything else should be kept the same with the fresh install
<draik> well, not kept but replaced
<brunatos> ryanakca: draik: keep gona to save only the configuration files or all the system (app and other) ?
<lens> Is it common to get about 4 errors when you guys run sudo apt-get update?
<draik> brunatos, it will backup whatever you tell it to save for you.
<twosouls82> lens, no that is NOT common
<twosouls82> lens, what errors?
<brunatos> draik: but basicaly it do nothing i must enter what location what he must save ?
<lens> twosouls82, I'd better pastebin it, hold on 1 sec.
<twosouls82> lens, kee
<draik> brunatos, instruct KEEP of the locations to save (/home/brunatos) and any others followed by where you want to save them
<decrypt> Seveas got mail.
<brunatos> draik: ok ok
<Seveas> decrypt, I know. about 2000 unread ones
<twosouls82> lens, you spoke about a signature check fail earlier, had that to do with the new KDE packages (their mirror)?
<twosouls82> if so, you would like to import Jonathan Riddell's key
<decrypt> Seveas please will you read it?
<lens> twosouls82 pastebin is being a bitch... well, I was instructed to go to source o matic and install every repo except backdoor and community... so I did, but now I get errors when I run sudo update.
<brunatos> draik: Thx for all
<twosouls82> lens, you are allowed to paste it in pm for now ;)
<lens> k :)
<lens> Hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<lens> Hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<twosouls82> pm
<lens> Hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<twosouls82> ;)
<lens> Fetched 8520B in 1s (7171B/s)
<twosouls82> private message
<twosouls82> :P
<lens> Reading package lists... Done
<lens> W: GPG error: http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B0B7481B1F44842D
<lens> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<lens> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<lens> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<lens> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<lens> hasmademethirsty@A-desktop:~$
<twosouls82> lens you will need the signare for verification from those repos
<twosouls82> sgnature
<lens> Hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<lens> Hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<lens> Hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<lens> Fetched 8520B in 1s (7171B/s)
<lens> Reading package lists... Done
<lens> W: GPG error: http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B0B7481B1F44842D
<lens> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lens> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Hawkwind> lens: Please stop!
<lens> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Hawkwind> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<lens> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<lens> hasmademethirsty@A-desktop:~$
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lens> oh duh, lol
<lens> sorry everyone
<lens> how do I do that??  I just switched to KDE yesterday.
<Hawkwind> lens: use a pastebin d00d.  Do NOT flood like that
<gnomefreak> lens: use pastebin
<twosouls82> lens, you still rehehehe
<lens> Hawkwind, dude sorry... it was a misunderstanding... I thought I had clearance to do that... heh.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you should beable to use !ops instead of !kops now
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rlj> is there some nice program to assign special keyboard hotkeys to actions? (like special volume keys on my laptop)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yeah, just habit of knowing kops instead of ops :)
<twosouls82> he had to leave at once?
<gnomefreak> i knowe ;)
<Riddell> rlj: khotkeys
<Riddell> but laptop keys are often funny
<Riddell> we're working on th2at
<Riddell> that
<Riddell> ** deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main   testing needed
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i will if i get X back
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Testing an install now on a 686 SMP system :)
<lens> I'm not a troll, I just thought I was authorized because pastbin is being a bitch...
<rlj> Riddell: so should i get it from the kubuntu 354 testing repo? or was that comment not for me?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Is it natural that it keeps back a ton of packages ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you mean 26?
<nalioth> lens: there are dozens of pastebins
<lens> oh... I only know about pastebin.com
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Looks like more than 26, let me pastebin it
<gnomefreak> i only have 26 held back atm
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i cant get to pastebin
<gnomefreak> not for another hour atleast unless i can come up with a way to fix this
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/12
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ohhh
<beagleburt> Anyone care to help me with "Kaffeine" & DVD's???
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: So you can't visit any web sites right now ?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/12
<gnomefreak> nope nbot atm
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: #
<Hawkwind> 46 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 110 not upgraded.
<Hawkwind> #
<Hawkwind> 12 not fully installed or removed.
<Hawkwind> That's what I get when adding Riddell's 3.5.4 repo
<gnomefreak> havent tried that yet
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: You can cut and paste in screen quite easily
<gnomefreak> it wont do me any good without a working X
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: if i was on screen i could
<lens> twosouls82, I feel retarted, I can't even figure out how to PM, I'm already registered under this nick, but it wont let me *groans*
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: No sympathy from me then for not having screen installed (j/k)
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: if i find the issue with fonts i will have working GUI again (almost garrentied
<twosouls82> hehehe
<twosouls82> I have the solution for you lens
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: links-graphic you can view sites without X
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Or even links IIRC
<twosouls82> you should always READ what you do (or RTFM) ;)
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: yes i know apt is running atm
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: links2
<lens> ok? I need those signatures,... but... can't figure that out.
<Hawkwind> So I'm wondering, if 110 packages aren't going to be upgraded, is that going to break my KDE install ?
<twosouls82> lens, please regenerate the list and look at the top of the sources.list for instructions for the signatures
<decrypt> Seveas did you read it?
<lens> twosouls82, cool, I'll do that.
<Seveas> decrypt, it's at the bottom of 2000 unread mails. so no -- and please stop bothering me
<gnomefreak> lens: go to kubuntu.org and look where you got the repos from Riddell's key and instrructions are there
<Seveas> I have much more important things to do
<acojlo> Have you heard for http://code.google.com/hosting/ ?
<Hawkwind> acojlo: That's old stuff
<decrypt> Seveas than stop banning me for no good reason men
<acojlo> :) silly me
<acojlo> know where to report kernel bug to kubuntu team?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: they may or may not most likely there is a conflict of depends is why they are being held back
<twosouls82> lens, good luck, and just ask when you feel like
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> decrypt, which part of "stop bothering me" is hard to understand?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Hawkwind> Seveas: I think he got the point that time :)
<twosouls82>  *** gnomefreak takes channel operator privileges from gnomefreak.
<twosouls82> huh?
<Seveas> sorry gnomefreak, but the guy just won't listen...
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its all good
<nalioth> !register > lens
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: So I'm wondering if I should go through with the update or not
<gnomefreak> he started getting to me
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: yes
<Hawkwind> I don't use KDE anyways.  Just konqueror and a couple of other things
<gnomefreak> finisah the update
<beagleburt> Anyone care to help me with "Kaffeine" & DVD's???
<gnomefreak> i did :(
<Hawkwind> beagleburt: Ask your question please.  We can't read minds
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: You just did the update to 3.5.4 ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: no i have no X it wont help me atm
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: when i get X working i will
<gnomefreak> i would leave the held back ones for a day or 3
<beagleburt> ok  I can't play DVD's  on Kaffeine & i do not know what to do - am newbie - help, please!
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: than try to install 1 and see if it is going to remove something you need if it is than stop and wait a lil longer
<gnomefreak> hopefully i will be using it tonight sometime but its already 7pm
<gnomefreak> brb
<Viper550> Anyone want to see one of my theme ideas for Edgy?
<AegeanLinux> Viper550: Yes please.
<AegeanLinux> I like idea's Viper550
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/KubuntuProposals
<beagleburt> Hawkwind:  I can't play DVD's  on Kaffeine & i do not know what to do - am newbie - help, please!
<Viper550> And, you can even try it out (As I have a Tarball too, but you'll need to get Polyester for maximum effect)
<danl> How do i bind a command to key or key sequence?
<Hawkwind> !restricted > beagleburt
<beagleburt> Hawkwind: TKU!
<danl> how do i bind keys to a command in kde?
<danl> eh nevermind
<lens> ok, thanks guys, I figured out the keys thing.
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to know the meta package for Xfonts?
<abattoir> gnomefreak: not sure, but 'xfonts-base' maybe?
<gnomefreak> abattoir: thats what i thought and it may be but that isnt the issue than
<decrypt> Seveas wat ben je nou voor een slappe zak man! Ga terug naar je moeder als je geen discussie aandurft eikel!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip20-164-208-87.adsl2.versatel.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<xavi> hi, somebody can say me how i can see my kubuntu version??
<xavi> no kde version
<xavi> to see if it's breezy or dapper
<abattoir> xavi: click on Help on any KDE application->About KDE
<xavi> ...
<xavi> this is the kde version
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Update to KDE 3.5.4 complete :)
<abattoir> xavi: to see the distro version, type 'lsb_release -a'
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: good
<xavi> i want the kubuntu version, 5.10 or 6.06
<xavi> ok abattoir, lots of thanks!! xDD
<abattoir> xavi: :)
<abattoir> ugh
<kameronk> anyone need help?
<Hawkwind> No
<gemidjy> lol
<gnomefreak> is there a way to recall what a command removed/installed? ~/.bash_history just shows commands
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: maybe he needs help lol
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Isn't it logged in some apt log ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: hence why i ask
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> var/log/apt?
<lens> could someone look at this and tell me if it's normal or something I need to fix...
<lens> http://pastebin.ca/104540
<gemidjy> what are u asking gnomefreak?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No idea. I'm relatively new to the apt world so I don't know the answer.  Just guessing of places I'd look
<gnomefreak> gemidjy: i need to know what update did. what packages it removed/installed
<gemidjy> gnomefreak: ls -lh /var/cache/apt/archive and see the dates/hour of creation
<gemidjy> easy way
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<gemidjy> np
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: /var/cache/apt/archives is the actual directory :P
<gnomefreak> its empty
<gnomefreak> not good
<acojlo> where to find good description of xorg.conf modules?
<gemidjy> man
<jobleys> does anyone here use splashy
<jobleys> !splashy
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jobleys> i dont think i even have usplash, all i c is the words kubuntu a blue bar and the verbose stuff
<abattoir> i guess that *is* usplash
<abattoir> hi timi :)
<jobleys> how...
<abattoir> huh?
<jobleys> howd u know it was me again
<jobleys> im on my windows comp
<abattoir> well, :)
<jobleys> is it that whois thingy
<jobleys> that doesnt even work on this client
<jobleys> no seriously though..howd you know
<abattoir> you think, i'd be doing a whois for every person who comes in and goes out?
<Yoda_Da_Coda> Hey everyone!
<Yoda_Da_Coda> I need to find out something about Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<kameronk> i seem to be having some trouble installing the proprietary codecs...
<jobleys> abbatoir im guessing you it shows you alternate names or something....
<kameronk> i can't get mp3 files to play in anything but foobar2000 (under wine), and vlc media player
<Yoda_Da_Coda> is it possible to download updates/packages to a flash disk or other media so that i can then transfer them to another computer (the other computer is not on the internet)
<abattoir> kameronk: it should play out-of-the-box in xmms, and for amarok, you'd need to install libxine-extracodecs(and libmad0)
<kameronk> thank you, abattoir
<kameronk> i think it works in xmms too
<abattoir> Yoda_Da_Coda: yes, it is possible, fo example, you can burn a cd full of .debs, and then use apt-cdrom to add it as a repo
<abattoir> Yoda_Da_Coda: man apt-cdrom should help you more...
<abattoir> 'man apt-cdrom'
<Yoda_Da_Coda> abattoir: ok...  but how do i put them onto a CD (and is it possible to use a flash disk instead)?
<abattoir> Yoda_Da_Coda: i think if you put the debs in a folder(or in the root dir) apt-cdrom would scan and 'structurise' it... about the flash disk, let me look it up
<abattoir> Yoda_Da_Coda: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46282 should help
<Yoda_Da_Coda> abattoir: thanks, i'll have a look at it!
<kameronk> a quick poll for everyone: what is your favorite media player?
<obf213> Kaffeine
<obf213> hey anyone know why i have to messege nickersevre everytime i log in
<obf213> when i type in my passwrod its says no channel or somethng
<ryanakca> obf213: /msg nickserver identify password                    not             /msg nickerservre identify password
<obf213> so do spell nickserver wrong...
<obf213> ive done that like ten times
<Healot> nickserv is the nick
<obf213> it used to work i would just type /msg NickServe IDENTIFY <****>
<obf213> now it says no channel
<obf213> no biggy i guees
<rOOb> try /ns
<ryanakca> impossible... it's always been nickserv
<Hawkwind> nickserve has NEVER been a nick on any IRC network that I know of
<rOOb> ./ns help
<obf213> o ic
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Not all clients support /ns, especially irssi and bitchX
<rOOb> Hawkwind, yup.....figured id throw it out there still ;D
<bobbyyu> Is it impossible to share from a Windows drive from Samba?
<obf213> its just NickServ...i added an e
<bobbyyu> I want to make it so that even when I'm in Kubuntu, I can share my Windows drives
<Hawkwind> bobbyyu: So use samba
<bobbyyu> I am... things are not as well as they should be
<ryanakca> bobbyyu: that's the point of samba... accessing other samba shares
<bobbyyu> OK
<bobbyyu> My Windows PC can't access my Samba Shares
<bobbyyu> It's an XP Professional
<ryanakca> kk, open up kcontrol
<rOOb> hmm interesting.....traceroute works fine in kubuntu....in mandriva it never saw past my router
<ryanakca> rOOb: *cough*... mandriva?
<ryanakca> rOOb: just joking... mandriva is good... used to use it :)
<bobbyyu> Already opened
<rOOb> yea mandriva......i used to use that till about a month ago
<rOOb> ryanakca, hehe yea its a pretty solid stro
<ryanakca> rOOb: I just found that having to run a whole lot of different commands to install stuff... rpmi, rpmf (I think.. not sure about the commands).. instead of just aptitude or apt.. I couldv'e used yum... mind you
<ryanakca> bobbyyu: ok, Internet and Settings -> Samba. Click administrator mode and enter your password
<unlucky1> how do you add multiverse repositories to adept?
<rOOb> ryanakca, oh yea this is my 1st time using apt-get and all i can say is wow........makes the rest look bad hehe
<rOOb> yast,urpmi,yum.....
* abattoir used to love urpmi :(
<ryanakca> rOOb: were kindof offtopic... talk about it in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<rOOb> i did too....till  i used apt-get
<rOOb> sure
<ryanakca> rOOb: even better than apt-get (imo)... aptitude... run "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<rOOb> interesting
<wolfmanz> is there a way to control the icons in the system tray in terms of where each app sits in the tray?
<Mytho-xp> olas :P3
<obf213> what does userpace application mean
<richard> obf213: do you mean userspace application?
<obf213> yes
<obf213> what differece is that than any other application
<richard> afaik, most applications are userspace. this means they don't have direct access to the kernel
<obf213> ok
<obf213> if its an app then should be able to open it right
<obf213> it says usplash is a userpace application, i run usplash but nothing happens....
<richard> you mean YOU should be able to open it? yes!
<obf213> no error message, just nothing pops up
<wolfmanz> abattoir is there a way to control the icons in the system tray in terms of where each app sits in the tray?
<richard> i think the usplash-developer is online: Seveas
<obf213> ok
<richard> I haven't got it installed
<obf213>  ihave all this stuff in adept that installed about you usplash by defualt yet i dont see it as an app anywhere
<Seveas> richard, usplash is developed by Matthew Garrett and a bit by Scott James Remnant -- I have plans to make theming support for it rock but that depends on Scotts upstart/bootlog work
<richard> aha
<Seveas> so I am not usplash developer yet 
<Seveas> you CAN run usplash any time you want
<richard> sorry, I just saw a big picture on your website. obviously, I'm too lazy to actually read
<richard> obf213, so you have usplash installed, but you can't run it?
<obf213> richard, yeah
<obf213> it says i have all this stuff installed like i can choose my grub usplash, but thats not program anywhere.
<richard> I've just installed it
<Dr-Linux> woww
<obf213> alright tell me waht happens
<Dr-Linux> i like this ubuntu system,
<obf213> Seveas how do i open it
<richard> doesn't do anything, but then again, I don't know what's supposed to happen
<Dr-Linux> currently i'm running it via  CD :)
<obf213> live cd eh?
<richard> ALT-F2 -> usplash: nothing
<Dr-Linux> obf213: yeah
<Seveas> sudo usplash -c
<richard> 'usplash' in Yukuake: nothing
<Seveas> exit with alt-f7
<obf213> ok
<Dr-Linux> now i wanna installed it for sure :)
<Dr-Linux> but i have a question
<Dr-Linux> anybody can help me please?
<richard> sudo usplash: strange graphical behaviour
<obf213> jeez that was wiered
<Seveas> richard, that's normal. it switches to VT8 to display usplash
<obf213> i thought the comp froze for a second
<richard> what's VT8?
<obf213> well it showed my the splash i normally c
<Seveas> i have a script here to display text/progress in usplash maybe I can find it
<obf213> but ti didnt give me any choices to chagned
<obf213> and then it took a while for it to go away
<Dr-Linux> i have 4 drives each is 15GB , i wanna installed it on very first drive, i don't wanna both/format last 3 drives, bcoz i have important data there
<Seveas> obf213, what would you want to change?
<Dr-Linux> any  clue how can i do that? if it's possible?
<obf213> just the bootsplash thats all
<obf213> by default i ahve alll these upslash things installed in adept, like different bootsplashes and whatnot
<obf213> so it would be cool if i could maybe see then, no?
<Seveas> hehe, ok you're missing a few things
<Seveas> usplash is new and not many themes are available for it
<Seveas> the only ones i know are the ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu default
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I uninstall openoffice?
<Seveas> to change the theme: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Seveas> sollowed by sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> followed*
<Admiral_Chicago> as in, whats the packagae name
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a metapackage?
<Seveas> Admiral_Chicago, remove all packages starting with openoffice.org
<obf213> whats the uname
<obf213> thte name of the package
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: openoffice.org
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak, Seveas thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> i did sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org*
<Dr-Linux> helloooooooooo
<Dr-Linux> anybody can answer my question please?
<obf213> Seveas, is the (uname -r) the name of the thing i did
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, what is your problem?
<Seveas> obf213, just type in the commands verbatim
<obf213> ok
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: : friend currently i'm running kubuntu via live CD
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i wanna install it  now, bcoz i like this  OS
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: but i have total 4 drives 15GB each
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i wanna install it on very first drive
<Dr-Linux> i don't wanna format my other 3 drives bcoz i have important data there
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm.
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i tried, but no luck
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, i don't think I understand your set up
<Admiral_Chicago> I mean I do, but I dont have your fdisk -ls
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: actually i was using windows, so i can install windows on first drive .. but how can i do with this OS?
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: what you  wanna know please tell me?
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, wipe the drive you want linux on
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: when i try to install this OS, it always try to format my all partitions
<Admiral_Chicago> and during the installer, use the ;argest continous free space
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, You on dapper/
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: my first partition is wiped ..
<Dr-Linux> also swap created
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper?
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: what's dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> the latest stable build on linux
<Admiral_Chicago> err ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> 6.06
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i'm on kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, no the install CD
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i came to irc via CD , to ask for help
<Admiral_Chicago> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> there is an install icon on the desktop?
<Dr-Linux> let me see on  the CD's lable
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, No
<Admiral_Chicago> don't open up the drive
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: it's 6.06
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, there is an install icon on the desktop
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: yes i know that
<ashridah> heh. fun. leech a whole bunch of stuff from edgy, and kde's fonts are now not visible in lots of cases.
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: what i can do everything .. format 1st drive with 14 GB .. and 1GB for swap
<Admiral_Chicago> 1 Gb is over kill, you could get away with 512
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: but other 3 drives are fat32  i don't   wanna format them
<obf213> how do i edit my /etc/apt/sources.list....through adept....
<ashridah> changing fonts and colour schemes don't seem to help
<Admiral_Chicago> obf213, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: correct, but when it's going to install, it gives me error   "on drive 5 fat32 is not recognized or drive are busy"
<Admiral_Chicago> fat32 is a windows partition
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i know
<Dr-Linux> but other 3 drive i don't wanna format ..
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'm thinking aloud
<ashridah> so yeah. anyone know what the font issue in edgy might be?
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i have important data on all fat32 drives, i don't wanna format them
<Dr-Linux> also i wanna install kubuntu .. not sure what should i do
<obf213> ok i added the lines. does write out mean save...
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: not sure how can i do something that this system should not see those 3 fat32 drives
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i'm trying to do it since last weak but no luck, so i came here to ask,
<Dr-Linux> if i have no other option that obevously i need to install windows again :S
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, let me think about this
<ashridah> now this is interesting, it does actually happen in gnome apps too.
<ashridah> hm
<bl3ssing> hello guys, it's me again. :)
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: sure dude
<bl3ssing> if I delete all the users in the group users list, will anything bad happen? :D I just want there to be 2 users: the root and the ME. :)
<bl3ssing> Here Roselle, New Jersey. :D
<Dr-Linux> bl3ssing: i don't think there is any problem with doing that
<bl3ssing> can anybody send me the kubuntu 6.0.6 kit through the net? please?
<bl3ssing> thanks Dr-Linux
<Healot> those users have specific meaning to the OS... don't delete the exisiting entry (the default users)
<Dr-Linux> but not sure about this OS, but you can have only root user on linux
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, you tried "partition using largest free space"
<Healot> delete user hal? you can't mount volume automagically :-
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: no i didn't
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, give that a spin
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: but i have seen this option
<bl3ssing> hummm ... thanks Healot. Dr-Linux ... are you really a DR? :D I think it is my fault. Not being enough specified about what I want, so ... you're forgived Dr-Linux. :D
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: hhm.. should i remove first the ext3 and swap that i have already created for this system?
<Admiral_Chicago> wipe the part of the partition you want Linux to go on
<obf213> hrmm i edit my source.list to add a new respository, it said ifetched info from them but it cant find any packetegs
<bl3ssing> another question: "I want to copy/paste on the same partition (it is a fat32 partition), but I'm not allowed. I can only read the files, but not deleting, moving ... to a linux partition. What can I do to move files from here to there and from there to here?"
<obf213> packages.
<Dr-Linux> bl3ssing: heh, i'm just fine with linux OS having lot of servers, but i'm  trying this new  system at my home PC, once i have it on my HDD, i'll play  around :)
<bl3ssing> heheheh, you're funny Dr-Linux ... thanks anyway. I'll be your little boy, and you'll be the one who's beating the basket BALL! :D
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: i'm going to try , with the hope it will not delete my data from fat32
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, look at the Qparted program
<bl3ssing> Dr-Linux, ... what linux OS are you trying now? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> in the K menu
<Dr-Linux> bl3ssing: RHEL 4 for my all about 40 servers ..
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: okey ,
<Dr-Linux> Admiral_Chicago: be here, i'll report you .. as you know i'm on  CD and process is kinda slow :)
<Dr-Linux> opss
<Dr-Linux> bl3ssing: right now i'm trying Kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr-Linux, maybe you can tell me later
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to get out of here
<triggerfx> LOL?
<triggerfx> kubuntu owns.
<bl3ssing> Dr-Linux, can't you send me please the Kubuntu 6.0.6, please? :) My computer's sick and ... needs a Kubuntu medicine.
<nonotutu> bonsoir
<nonotutu> j'ai un souci pour l'install du paquet libxine-extracodecs
<nonotutu> il est introuvable
<nonotutu> alors que j'ai activ tous les dpts
<nonotutu> un gnie dans le coin ?
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me: "why on earth I can't get into Adept so that I could install/uninstall things I might need/not need ... on my HPnw8000 Notebook (I mean ... Laptop) and .. .of course, I mean my Computer (which's not a PC)! :D"
<bl3ssing> I tried to kill any adept process... there's noone.
<bl3ssing> what can I do now?
<bl3ssing> I need a Doctor in here ... I mean, into the brain of my Laptop!
<bl3ssing> :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell nonotutu about fr
<DrBair> bl3ssing: you are running it as root correct?
<nonotutu> if nobody is speaking i can't guess
<nonotutu> bande de bougnouls
<bl3ssing> nope...
<bl3ssing> how can I run as a root?
<secleinteer> "sudo..."
<bl3ssing> nonotutu ... what do you want to say? I'm here to listen to your ENGLISH words, not spanish or whatever latin language ... :D
<secleinteer> lol @ "whatever latin language"
<bl3ssing> how can I do it? to become a sudo? I mean ... wihtout the konsole?
<secleinteer> you have to use konsole
<bl3ssing> hehheeh, I'm a latin boy (ROMANIA - has anybody ever heard about this beautiful country in Europe?) but now, I reside in New Jersey, Roselle, 07203, 123west ... to many information. That's it! :D Anybody willing to take my home phone too? Call me than ... :D
<secleinteer> you "sudo apt-get install ..."
<Dr-Linux> bl3ssing: kubuntu is a free system,  someone gave me alot of CD's
<intelikey> * Unable to find the QT installation. Please make sure that
<intelikey> * the QT development package is correctly installed and
<intelikey> * either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment
<intelikey> * variable to the correct location.
<Healot> nonotutu >> was asking how to install libxine-extracodecs and which repos he needs to update
<intelikey> i thought kde used Qt
<bl3ssing> lol about a lot of CD's! No problem, you can send them to me too. :D I'll just copy them and return them to you as soon as possible. :)
<intelikey> or is it the QT-dev that is needed ?
<bl3ssing> and where's this nonotutu right now? In Spain? :D
<Healot> intelikey: sounds like you need kdelibs-dev and libqt*-dev
<Healot> ~
<Healot> !find libqt
<ubotu> Found: libqt-perl, libqthreads-12, libqt0-ruby1.8, libqt3-java, libqt3-jni (and 17 others)
<Healot> !find libqt3
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-java, libqt3-jni, libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libqt3-mt (and 6 others)
<Healot> !find libqt3-mt
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-mt-mysql, libqt3-mt-odbc, libqt3-mt-psql (and 1 others)
<Healot> libqt3-mt-dev >> the one you need, intelikey
<feet> hi, i was wondering if there is a way for a KDE application (in my case, Konversation) NOT to share the current KDE style but rather use another one?
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> or libqt4-dev   even
<Healot> depends... since i don't see the qt version that it need
<bl3ssing> while I'm installing/uninstalling certain things with Adept, I get this informations: Please, enter the number of the geographic area in which you live ... and there's Europe, America, Asia bla bla lba... And I'm trying to answer to the question, but ... the questions are keeping giving me troubles .. .instead of letting the Adept to work. What's the remedium for this beautiful and romanthic thing. :D
<Healot> ah
<intelikey> well i'm not going to install another 50m of crap just so i can run the kernel config in gui mode but thanks.
<Healot> it just suggesting you to download from geographically nearest repos server
<Healot> oh kernel dev
<Healot> libqt3-mt-dev then
<Healot> or you can always goto make <the cli option> ;-
<intelikey> yep  make menu_config
<intelikey> s/_//
<intelikey> lol  Your display is too small to run Menuconfig!
<intelikey> It must be at least 19 lines by 80 columns.
<bl3ssing> while I'm installing/uninstalling certain things with Adept, I get this informations: Please, enter the number of the geographic area in which you live ... and there's Europe, America, Asia bla bla lba... And I'm trying to answer to the question, but ... the questions are keeping giving me troubles .. .instead of letting the Adept to work. What's the remedium for this beautiful and romanthic thing. :D
<bl3ssing> has anybody any idea about this bug?
<bl3ssing> a bug in my kitchen ... Wuaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh .... Mammmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<bl3ssing> ;d
<bl3ssing> thanks healot. I
<bl3ssing> I've seen you were speaking to me. My glasses maybe're ... too WIDE OPEN (or maybe my EYES)!
<bl3ssing> :D
<bobbyyu> How can I access directories with a space in shell?
<bl3ssing> as a root, I want to get to the Desktop directory. How can I do that? From konsole when I'm typing dir, the results'll be like: dbootstrap_settings ...
<bl3ssing> simple bobbyyu :
<intelikey> escape the space  or  quote the name.
<bl3ssing> follow me: are you with me?
<bl3ssing> nooooooo intelikey ....
<ryanakca> who do I send kde 3.5.4 errors to?
<bobbyyu> Thank you
<greg> Does anyone know of a itunes musicstore-type place that's linux freindly? I'm sick of screwing around with gnutella.
<bl3ssing> allow me to introduce my intelli words ... : ok bobbyyu, I was ready to respond to you, but seems you got it. That's perfect.
<bl3ssing> as a root, I want to get to the Desktop directory. How can I do that? From konsole when I'm typing dir, the results'll be like: dbootstrap_settings ...
<bl3ssing> can anyone give me an answer, if I please ... that anyone?
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> I'll send you Bill Gates ... if you'll help me.
<bl3ssing> :
<bl3ssing> :d
<Healot> he will
<Healot> well with charity of course
<bl3ssing> gates will never help me with linux, too inloved with it. :D
<bl3ssing> lol'bout the charity.
<bl3ssing> heheheh
<intelikey> bl3ssing if. you will stop typing for a minute i'll answer that
<intelikey> the dirrectory you are looking for is in /home/<username>/
<intelikey> also if you copy files to there, create files there, or move files to there, as root   root will own them and the user will have no permissions to them.   use chown <username> <file>    after any gile work.
<obf213> i just installed splashy and ran it...it semi worked
<obf213> it owuld show the bootpslah then back to text, the back to the bootpslash.
<intelikey> gile  hah
<intelikey> oh well.
<intelikey> i got to get out of this gui,   gui's don't like me.
<DaSkreech> guirls don't like him?
<bobbyyu> Hey, my Windows box tells me that my Samba shares are inaccessible
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech is there a way to control the icons in the system tray in terms of where each app sits in the tray?
<bl3ssing> intelikey, thanks for information.
<bl3ssing> working hard now.
<greg> so....how about buying mp3s with linux? any ideas?
<bl3ssing> you can do it very simple greg ...
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Sure Open them in that order :)
<bobbyyu> I used chmod to change the permission
<bobbyyu> But to no avail
<bl3ssing> go on net, on any browser and ... find it.
<DaSkreech> greg: Eh?
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech that dont work these things end up in different orders every time i reboot.
<bl3ssing> how can I get in my home/username directory as a root?
<greg> DaSkreech: yeah is there an itunes musicstore type place to buy mp3s?
<greg> with linux
<DaSkreech> greg: Emusic?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Not sure. Why does it matter to you?
<DaSkreech> Haha
<DaSkreech> jasonlam: I know a Jason Lam :)
<ubuntu> w00t
<DaSkreech> He's not in Canada as far as I know
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech i like things to be in order
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: How do you want them arranged?
<ubuntu> 11111
<greg> DaSkreech: ok googling Emusic....
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Have a question?
<bl3ssing> how can I get in my home/username directory as a root?
<greg> ok i might give it a shot. thanks
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech klipper , volume , cpu mon , net mon , Koversation , gaim
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: You want them in that order?
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech ya
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: cd into it
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: I have a way but it's annoying
<bl3ssing> but ... from root ...
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: Do you mean from / or you are the user root?
<bl3ssing> DaSkreech,  you're right. as a root, I want to get to the Desktop directory. How can I do that? From konsole when I'm typing dir, the results'll be like: dbootstrap_settings ...
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: Do you know the users desktop you want to Cd into?
<_czar> How can I change the trash icon that appears on the task bar?
<bl3ssing> yeap
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: cd ~<username>/Desktop
<DaSkreech> _czar: Far as I know it's in your theme
<bl3ssing> cool ... Thanks DaSkreech  (thanks man/girl ... are you a man/girl?)
<bl3ssing> :)
<_czar> DaSkreech: Thanky.
<DaSkreech> No I don't think I'm a mangirl
<wckdkl0wn> how do you kill an application?
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: You could use pwd next time to know where you are :)
<Agios> it is questionable that one should even be root if they don't know how to naviigate directories
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: What kind of application?
<intelikey> i think i should go back to mandrake 9.0    at least i liked it.
<DaSkreech> Agios: Tell me about it
<DaSkreech> Agios: Experience is a quick tutor though
<wckdkl0wn> i installed wine and then winamp now winamp took over my screen and locked up
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: Normally I'd say Alt+Ctrl+Esc
<Agios> try xmms and save yourself a lot of disk space and cpu
<DaSkreech> probably want to kill wine though
<wckdkl0wn> thats fine
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: kdefreak!! :)
<wckdkl0wn> its gone
<wckdkl0wn> thats all i was worried about
<jeffreyb> Need some help - I ran Adept to get updates - it pulled new kernel - now my nvidia graphics won't work - had to change back to the nv driver. Any ideas?
<intelikey> Agios unless they like to learn by the trial and reformat method
<Healot> i drink WINE, and it nearly killed me
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: dont have it anylonger
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Hello?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you have a sec?
<jeffreyb> and I'm stuck with 640x480 = yuck
<wckdkl0wn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you still here?
<intelikey> jeffreyb boot the older kernel
<jeffreyb> intelikey - how?
<wckdkl0wn> can someone tell me how to install this??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19136
<jeffreyb> noob :P
<intelikey> select it at the grub/lilo prompt
<wckdkl0wn> its so i can have sound with wine
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Sure, what's up ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i need the reop
<n3tfury> hi everyone.  straight up n00b with a question if someone has a moment or two :)
<jeffreyb> I don't get a prompt... ???
<gnomefreak> repo even
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: For 3.5.4 ?
<gnomefreak> i got my gui back and ready to break more things
<gnomefreak> yes
<intelikey> jeffreyb hit [esc]  before the system starts to boot    as bios finishes up and grub takes over.   there should be a menu to choose from
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No problem :)
<jeffreyb> intelikey - cool - will try it - thanks!
<wckdkl0wn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19136  where do i find that file at? i tryed to do apt-get install but couldnt be found
<intelikey> jeffreyb you can  read    man menu.lst     or man grub   for more info on that.
<intelikey> (assumes default boot loader)
<n3tfury> i would like fluxbox on kubuntu.  can it be done or do i need to go back to ubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> n3tfury: i did fluxbox a while back before so it can be done just i dunno how to do it.. but it is possible
<LeeJunFan> ugh, kubuntu stinks - everything works great except the one thing I really want it to do.
<n3tfury> lol what's that?
<LeeJunFan> n3tfury: my laundry.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<gnomefreak> ok ty running updates now
<n3tfury> @wckdkolwn: i tried apt-get and no dice on flux
<n3tfury> haha laundry :P
<dako> where would I go to ask about amarok?
<intelikey> n3tfury it can be done.  and is very simple    sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<n3tfury> no go. intelikey - i must not be enabling the correct repositories?
<LeeJunFan> dako: what do you need to know about amarok?
<intelikey> n3tfury you may not have the universe repository enabled.
<n3tfury> *checks*
<intelikey> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<ryanakca> dako: I'd ask here first... then and only then go to #amarok
<dako> I am trying to look at lyrics, but am kinda a noob with this,  but the scripts are not installed
<intelikey> n3tfury i like blackbox  the parent to fluxbox.
<n3tfury> the only repos i don't have enabled are the backport ones.
<n3tfury> orlly? parent eh?  hm.
<intelikey> n3tfury and did you   sudo apt-get update    after you edited the sources.list ?
<n3tfury> i didn't edit the sources.list - i just enabled them in adept
<intelikey> it doesn't take affect untill you update the database.
<n3tfury> do i need to do that too? or is that the same.
<intelikey> just update
<intelikey> adept has an update button i'm sure...
<n3tfury> ok, what i did was enabled all but the backport ones, and clicked "apply"
<n3tfury> that should have been good to go.
<n3tfury> i close that, open a terminal and do an apt get and it says it can't find the package "fluxbox"
<Healot> !find fluxbox
<ubotu> Found: fluxbox
<dpt> Hello everyone
<Healot> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<intelikey> Healot i just did that  ^^
<n3tfury> yeah, twice now, but do i need to just enable all the repos?
<n3tfury> i just thought the backport ones were archives or something.
<dpt> anyone uses opera here? I have opera and the fonts, the look ugly, can't zoom a lot cuz many titles can't be read and there's almost no line spacing in may web pages, in gnome, with ubuntu, opera worked great, but it's getting me upset, anyone know how to fix that?
<intelikey> ^^^   repository universe,
<dpt> iu haven't been able to find anythign about fixing fonts and line spacing in opera an amsn in kde, kubutun. anyone knows about the topic?
<intelikey> it's in the universe suposiroty
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech whats your idea?
<intelikey> n3tfury may i sujest you edit /etc/apt/sources.list   and  apt-get update
<n3tfury> yeah, i'm checking that out as we speak.
<n3tfury> thx for your patience man
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: See the little up arrow on the strip to the left of the system tray?
<intelikey> n3tfury sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<wolfmanz> yup
<DaSkreech> dako: Hello
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Ok Configure System tray
<RawSewage> Im still awake
<wolfmanz> Daskreech ok
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Remove all the icons then add them back in the order you want them
<dako> sorry
<DaSkreech> dako: Did you get an answer?
<dako> no, not yet.am reading the help file
<DaSkreech> dako: You want to get more lyrics scripts?
<DaSkreech> dako: Or You Just want to get any lyrics?
<dako> just trying to get the ones that it list working
<DaSkreech> dako: Which Amarok do you have?
<dako> 1.4.0
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Let me know if it works
<abattoir> dako: none of the scripts work?
<dako> no, get error 127
<dako> brb, need to eat
<abattoir> dako: you have ruby installed?
<intelikey> where is the source to "kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k6" ???
<acojlo> where to search irc channels on social science topics?
<abattoir> acojlo: /list and then search...
<denisbr> is possible to use the version of developing of the kubuntu ???
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech you cont do to much with configure desktop you can move them to hidden icons but even doing that and putting them back i cant get them in the right order
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Hmm Worked for me
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: I'd remove one and then put it back
<Hawkwind> acojlo: /msg chanserv list *search-term-here*  <~~With the * makes it easier
<DaSkreech>  wolfmanzthen the next one and put it back
<DaSkreech> Etc
<wolfmanz> ya i did that and still cant get the right order
<abattoir> denisbr: yes, if you are comfortable w/ X suddenly not working one day :P
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: Werd
<DaSkreech> If anyone wants me ping me
<intelikey> ah i see it.
<intelikey> kernel-source-2.4.27 <--- there
<abattoir> DaSkreech: hi ;)
<abattoir> or rather, bye :P
<DaSkreech> abattoir: Hi
<DaSkreech> abattoir: gone?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i thought you were going afk...
<n3tfury> sorted.  so blackbox or flux?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I'm ak but afi
<acojlo> cool :)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Go shower!!
<DaSkreech> Heh heh heh
<abattoir> DaSkreech: :)
<denisbr> abattoir: and how to for use the version in the developing?
<intelikey> n3tfury both :)
<abattoir> denisbr: change your distribution to 'edgy' in sources.list, and then after an update, do a dist-upgrade...
<abattoir> denisbr: but i'm again warning you of the risks, if you understand them... then its ok :)
<n3tfury> hehe i'm gonna try them both just for the heck of it.  thanks again inteli for your help and the rest.
<intelikey> n3tfury do an   apt-cache search blackbox     and look at the packages listed  also   for fluxbox    :)
<n3tfury> okies
<denisbr> abattoir: I agree the risks, more I go to use
<abattoir> denisbr: :)
<Hawkwind> Risk taker!
<intelikey> and come back and say why is broke
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hey there abattoir
<intelikey> wreckless even
<DaSkreech> denisbr: And as a advisory start hanging around ubuntu+1
<denisbr> DaSkreech: sorry??
<DaSkreech> denisbr: I advise to hang around #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu+1
<denisbr> DaSkreech: intelikey ok, I go to access the channel
<obf213> so splashy was a nightmare....
<dako> abattoir I don't know if I have ruby installed
<abattoir> dako: check in adept
<dako> ok
<abattoir> dako: or do a 'apt-cache policy ruby'
<dako> no, I do not have ruby installed
<abattoir> dako: install it, and then see if the scripts work
<Healot> ruby like diamonds? hehe
<dako> OK.will install ruby
<dako> awsome, thank-you very much
<abattoir> dako: glad to be of help :)
<Admiral_Chicago> I updated to the Edgy right now on a test partition
<Admiral_Chicago> now X server wont start
<Admiral_Chicago> anything I can do about that?
<abattoir> Admiral_Chicago: what's the error msg?
<Healot> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<abattoir> even though this isnt the official channel for it
<Admiral_Chicago> there are a few packages that are "held back" in the apt-get update & system upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> abattoir there is an edgy channel/
<abattoir> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, mostly python stuff, but what's the error message?
<abattoir> Admiral_Chicago: #ubuntu+1 i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> Can not connect to server
<Admiral_Chicago> Error 3
<Admiral_Chicago> my guess is that since some packages are upgradeable, but not upgraded, thats causing the problem
<abattoir> Admiral_Chicago: anything mentioning your video driver ?
<abattoir> Admiral_Chicago: or fonts maybe?
<Admiral_Chicago> abattoir no
<abattoir> ok, come over to ubuntu+1
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a command to force packages to upgrade if they wont upgrade
<mattttttt> does the kubuntu CD come with an uninstall option?
<denisbr> I am using the notebook Acer Aspire 3620 series, How I founded the module is enable of the wireless board?
<abattoir> denisbr: i'd expect it to be a broadcom chip
<intelikey> mattttttt not really.   just delete the partition/s that it installed on
<DaSkreech> mattttttt: All OS Cds Do
<intelikey> DaSkreech oh really ?
<abattoir> denisbr: lspci should give you a clue
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<mattttttt> intelikey: I realize that, but how do I delete the partition? can i use the live CD to do that?
<intelikey> DaSkreech and how do you run the uninstaller for ubuntu ?
* abattoir wonders how to run the uninstaller for windows :P
<unix_infidel> format C:\
<intelikey> yes you can mattttttt   fdisk  or cfdisk  and even gparted
<DaSkreech> Run till you reach the partitioning section blow away the partition then reboot the PC
<denisbr> abattoir: this 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3) is results for lspci for board wireless
<abattoir> denisbr: aah, ok, its an IPW then
<DaSkreech> Works with all oses that have a CD
<intelikey> unix_infidel i like fdisk better  :)
<unix_infidel> intelikey: well, you said uninstall windows.
<mattttttt> sounds good, thanks.
<DaSkreech> Doesn't work with windows 3.1 though :-( It just wipes everything ANAIR
<unix_infidel> there's no such thing as an uninstaller in linux, you remove the binary, eg apt-get remove :P
<DaSkreech> mattttttt: You do know how to work with partitions?
<intelikey> unix_infidel that's kinda what i said.   you delete the partition/s that linux is installed on
<intelikey> more of an eraser than an uninstaller
<PokerFacePenguin> Is everyone else here on freenode in the US experiencing extreme lag like me?
<unix_infidel> PokerFacePenguin: pastebin your server information.
<intelikey> i have seen install cds with uninstaller programs that would more or less return the hdd to the start it was in befor the installation including other working os's   but not many have i seen
<mattttttt> DaSkreech: for the most part, yes :)
<DaSkreech> Go to it then :)
<intelikey> s/start/state/
<DaSkreech> See if you can get that most part of partitioning partly out of the way
* DaSkreech avoids the word part for the rest of the night
<dave> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dave> Is there a summary of Basic Commands available in the installed KDE system or do I have to get it online?
<intelikey> dave there are man pages
<dave> intelikey: Is there a summary that will help me find a command if I don't know its name but I know what I want it to do?
<intelikey> dave run  ls /*bin /usr/*bin | sort -u | less     for  a full searchable list of command/apps
<Healot> or install xman >> i still find this aging X app useful/handy
<intelikey> dave for that info better to ask in here or some other ##linux channel.
<intelikey> dave what do you want it to do ?
<intelikey> Healot yes xman has it's place    indeed.
<dave> intelikey: I don't have anything specific now but I am curious to find things similar to DOS commands I know.  Yes, I am old.
<obf213> this is a dumb quesiton, but it better to shut down your comp at night or just leave it on
<Kr4t05> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> dave old ?   broke 50 yet ?
<dave> intelikey: I turn 50 in October.
<intelikey> obf213 better is relative to purpose and end result     better how.    it generates less heat   uses less power when turned off...  but the cron schedular cant do schedualed mantainance while off and others cant access your files online when your box is off      so  better for what ?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to use the 6.06 kubuntu cd to do a server install, if so how?
<timi> apparently my computer is incabable of "suspend"
<intelikey> dave yeah ok. you're old then.   older than me.  :)
<timi> does anyone know how i can fix this
<intelikey> ubuntu from shippit ?  no.
<intelikey> ubuntu the fact that it's (k)ubuntu  means it's  kde    for a server install you need the 'alternate' install cd    iirc
<dave> intelikey: Thanks for the information.  I am going offline now.
<live95> intelikey: so I can't do server install at the boot screen?
<intelikey> live95  not with the dapper pressed cd's from shipit   no.     and i agree that that is a very bad deal.  but don't blame me.
<live95> intelikey: the one I have is not pressed, I downloaded and burned it myself
<live95> I didn't understand what you meant by shippit
<intelikey> live95 then it depends on the iso you dl'd
<[twb] > test
<intelikey> !TEST
<ubotu> I know nothing about TEST - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<live95> intelikey: all I know is, I downloaded the 6.06 Kubuntu iso
<intelikey> live95 then probably not.
<intelikey> live95 i think the only iso that supports server install is the alternate   but again i'm not sure.
<RadiantFire> yep...
<live95> intelikey: All I need to test this is a way to type "server" at bootup
<RadiantFire> you are correct
<live95> RadiantFire: so that won't work with the kubuntu cd eh?
<RadiantFire> live95: it'll work with the alternate CD
<RadiantFire> i don't think server is on the desktop cd
<intelikey> who knows enough about linux to stop this from posting to console screen from a badblocks test in another console ?
<intelikey> [4300168.248000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 67
<intelikey> [4300169.449000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 70
<intelikey> [4300170.850000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 72
<live95> RadiantFire: how can I type server option at boot up, to test this?
<RadiantFire> intelikey: try nohup or use a pipe
<timi> intelikey your prolly the smartest guy on this think ;)
<DaSkreech> #@&%#(*@!!! COMPUTERS !@(&#$%!%#%
<RadiantFire> live95: there is an option on the dapper CD
<RadiantFire> for intall server on my alternate CD
<RadiantFire> i don't beleive in the live CD, so I didn't use it
<intelikey> RadiantFire a pipe ?
<RadiantFire> >
<RadiantFire> or >>
<RadiantFire> kind of like the joyous echo "text" >> file
<RadiantFire> which appends text to a file called file
<intelikey> RadiantFire i did badblocks /device 2>/dev/null   it's not badblocks that's puking that out.
<intelikey> it's the kernel
<RadiantFire> intelikey: then it means your kernel is spewing error messages
<RadiantFire> intelikey: no wonder you are getting badblocks if the device itself is malfunctioning :-)
<intelikey> if it was the app it would stay in the same console    no?
<intelikey> these messages appear where ever you focus  tty#   doesn't matter which .
<intelikey> and yes i have been building new kernel  but this is the default
<intelikey> Linux zeos486 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i586 GNU/Linux
* DaSkreech gets very annoyed and goes to compile something
<Healot> Linux Healot 2.6.15-23-k8 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 11:49:40 UTC 2006 amd64 GNU/Linux
<AegeanLinux> DaSkreech: , how long do you think Xen will take to compile?
<DaSkreech> With any luck before I have children
<AegeanLinux> DaSkreech: that long?
<intelikey> and as for the "<RadiantFire> intelikey: no wonder you are getting badblocks if the device itself is malfunctioning :-)"   if you care to notice  the error states that it is  'fd0'  floppy disk.    it's not the device it's the disk.
<ubuntu> helo
<live95> To anyone whos tried both... now that Mepis 6 is based off of ubuntu repos, what are the major differences btw Mepis and Kubuntu? (performance/feature wise)
<AegeanLinux> HI ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> like the LiveCD ?
<DaSkreech> Sorry I'm a little curt tonight. I'm not sure how long but it's a sizeable enough project for you to put on something hot to drink while it compiles
<RadiantFire> er, I/O buffer is on the device
<RadiantFire> not the disk
<AegeanLinux> DaSkreech: KK, Thanks for the info, prob not as long as the whole of KDE to compile though, hey?
<DaSkreech> No not quite as long as that
<RadiantFire> whole of kde takes hours...
<RadiantFire> i've done it... several times
<AegeanLinux> Me two ;)
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Built your own Kernel?
<RadiantFire> yeah, that didn't take as long
<AegeanLinux> DaSkreech: Good :D
<intelikey> RadiantFire so i change the disk and no errors....   learn what you are talking about please.
<RadiantFire> intelikey: the I/O Buffer is still on the device
<RadiantFire> all disks have a device buffer
<RadiantFire> w/e
<intelikey> it's scanning the device node for badblocks   duh...
<intelikey> i change the disk and presto the device node is error free......
<intelikey> put in  a bad disk and  BAM!  the device node has i/o errors trying to scan it....
<intelikey> anyway.
<intelikey> anyone know how to stop or divert those error messages ?
<DaSkreech> Ok Suppose your hard drive gives no errors other than File systme errors when you scan it but you strongly strongly suspect it of being a bersted systemr borker?
<sophie_> any sound guru in kubuntu
<sophie_> sound works fine but can't get concurent applications using the sound device
<sophie_> exemple amarok + firefox = disaster
<sophie_> xmms + amarok not working
<sophie_> but kde application working together no problem
<intelikey> alsa esd arts oss ???
<Healot> Windows migrators + Ubuntu = an absolute disaster hehe
<intelikey> kde is using arts   try that with the others
<sophie_> intelikey: to be honest i'm confused about sound servers drivers
<sophie_> intelikey: how to configure firefox to use arts
<sophie_> intelikey: how do u configure firefox to use arts
<intelikey> sophie_ in the particular applications preferances
<intelikey> configure the app.
<intelikey> i don't use ff so i can't answer on that one.
<sophie_> intelikey: thanks but no preferrence for firefox
<Healot> ff has no sound deamon config
<Healot> the KDE settings has that
<Healot> hence ff uses whatever kde uses
<intelikey> so inturpret the word
<sophie_> Healot: i've tried artsdsp firefox
<sophie_> artsdsp works only for binaries
<archangel_> anyone free to help with a sound card?
<archangel_> audigy card is configured correctly
<archangel_> and works, I just get no sound
<archangel_> wierd
<sophie_> Healot: if I have amarok runniong and run some google video = no sound
<sophie_> Healot: amarok is using xine
<sophie_> Healot: amarok is using xine engine
<sophie_> xine alsa arts oss i'm confused
<archangel_> I just wish everything was easy to configure with linux
<DaSkreech> It is as long as you expect it to be really realyl hard
<archangel_> I got to ask for help with everything, I cant figure it out like with windows
<sophie_> archangel_: you'll get use to it and will be rewarded with your efforts, you will learn much more from the underlying os
<archangel_> sophie_: I have had linux for a week and cant seem to get the hang of it.
<sophie_> archangel_: look at someone using xp for a week they can't figure out things also
<sophie_> archangel_: give yourself some tiome
<intelikey> archangel_ how many years did you spend learning windows ?     and how long have you been using linux ?       just a note, you will learn linux a lot faster if you forget everything you think you know about computers and realize that it wasn't about computers but about windows and 'linux is not windows.'
<DaSkreech> archangel_: So what's up?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: How about a deal :) Anything you have trouble figuring out I'll explain the concept behind it
<sophie_> archangel_: anyway what do you need help with
<DaSkreech> Then more things in the future should make more sense
<obf213> whts an xml parser
<archangel_> sophie_: yeah, I guess.  I learn really fast and its a real downer not to be in the loop of things
<obf213> i think ineed one for my bootsplash to work correctly
<archangel_> I have 3 things.... sound needs to be heard (looks like it working though)
<sophie_> Healot: I've got mplayer ff plugion working by setting sound to arts but now how the f&&?8 do I configure flash to use arts
<intelikey> xml=x markup language    a parser is software that reads and decyphers *     * in this case xml
<sophie_> obf213: why bother with bootsplah when your computer is up ages
<archangel_> video 3d hardware exceleration
<archangel_> and macromedia
<archangel_> flash
<archangel_> ohh, and my printer
<archangel_> lol
<sophie_> archangel_: whats your 3dhardware
<archangel_> other than that, I'm just peachy
<archangel_> Nvidea fx 5900xt
<sophie_> ok easy
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> What are the chances of pressing Alt+Ctrl+BkSpc by accident?
<archangel_> ok cool
<archangel_> thanx
<Healot> back from taking quick shower
<sophie_> DaSkreech: you want me to calculte the probabilties
<intelikey> DaSkreech it could happen    if you were reaching for  ctrlaltdel   :)
<DaSkreech> Sure :-) What did I miss?
<DaSkreech> Oh no I wasn't pressing Ctrl+Alt+Any Key
<obf213> anyone know wht this means xml_parser_text_handler: assertion `text_len > 0' failed
<sophie_> DaSkreech: Alt+Ctrl+BkSpc just restarts your x server so what just kidding, there is way to disable
* intelikey presses [alt] +[ctrl] +[backspace]   repetedly.....
<archangel_> does KDE work like GNOME?  ie drivers. or is that a distro thing like packages?
<DaSkreech> Yeah but Iwas typing a report
<intelikey> hmmm nothing....
<abattoir> intelikey: i guess you need to have X running to have all then fun :(
<abattoir> :P
<intelikey> sophie_ yes disable it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abattoir> *all the fun
<archangel_> I tried gnome for a few hours. and from what I know of it..... it really sucks.
<intelikey> abattoir     yeah... ;/
<sophie_> DaSkreech: Option "DontZap" "True"
* intelikey presses [alt] +[ctrl] +[backspace]   repetedly again.......
<sophie_> DaSkreech: in Section "ServerFlags"
<sophie_> abattoir: you don't run X
<sophie_> abattoir: I don't even run a terminal I type on a telex
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Ha ha Not really :)
<abattoir> sophie_: well, when edgy's packges for it are broken, i have no option do i?
<intelikey> sophie_ i dont.
<archangel_> DaSkreech: Sorry dude, I had to make quick a judgement   :o)
<DaSkreech> archangel_: If you don't like it that's fine don't use it :)
<abattoir> sophie_: you could say i can settle w/ dapper, but then, most of the stuff i need is found only in edgy... :(
<archangel_> maybe is was the cooler icons
<sophie_> abattoir: seriously you run only a terminal no X
<Lunar_Raven> when i play videos (say from youtube)..the sound doesn't match the mouths..lol?  How can I fix this?
<sophie_> archangel_: once you get use to keyboard shortcuts and cli you don't care about kde or gnome
<archangel_> hey can I install gnome software in kde?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Yeah
<intelikey> sophie_
<abattoir> sophie_: yes, for now, but if you are looking for someone who seldom runs X, intelikey is the man...
<sophie_> archangel_: yep no prob but gnome libs will have to installes
<intelikey> archangel_ you bet.
<Lunar_Raven> anyoneeeeee
<Lunar_Raven> ?
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<sophie_> intelikey: u must be running irssi
<intelikey> archangel_ you can install open source software in linux   yes you can.
<archangel_> ok, I noticed that the 3d hardware support was all in gnome
<intelikey> sophie_ bx
<sophie_> Lunar_Raven: get a new mouth no just kidding same problem here has to do with arts
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<archangel_> or 'through' gnome
<sophie_> archangel_: gnome or kde has nothing to do with 3d hardaware x handles the 3d
<archangel_> X= video display?
<archangel_> x= hardware or software or both
<sophie_> intelikey: irssi  + screen
<sophie_> archangel_: X enables pretty graphics on screen kde and gnome are windows mangers
<archangel_> sorry guys, I gotta get my 'learn' on
<sophie_> archangel_: no problem
<intelikey> sophie_ bx in the console
<archangel_> gottcha
<sophie_> intelikey: ok got it now bitch X
<sophie_> sophie_: I prefer irssi easier learining curve
<sophie_> sophie_: I'm old and slow
<sophie_> intelikey: again talking to myself
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Linux is built in layers
<intelikey> sophie_ links2 -g in the console with framebuffering  browse the net with graphics from the console    vlc plays vidios in the console full screen mode.    sox plays audio files      why would i want a gui ?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: You can take out any section of the layer and replace it without bothering the other layers
<archangel_> wow cool, yet complex
<intelikey> sophie_ i can do all this on a p1 100 mhz  in 64m ram with no swap     lol  spend you thousands on hardware.... lol
<archangel_> what are these layers called?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Kernel -> Shell -> Windowing Server -> Window Manager -> Desktop
<sophie_> intelikey: I use AAlib to watch the matrix in mplayer console and 24 asperins
<archangel_> looks like they are in specific order too
<DaSkreech> They are
<obf213> abbatoir you still never explained how you knew it was me even though i was using a windows comp that had none of my information
<archangel_> thats cool
<sophie_> intelikey: never got framebuffering working in console
<intelikey> sophie_ :)
<DaSkreech> So the kernel does the low level interaction to the hardware
<archangel_> talk about ultimate customisation
<intelikey> obf213 ip
<DaSkreech> The shell allows the user to interact and run commands
<abattoir> obf213: your system might change, your ip(^^^) might change, but there are certain observable characteristics that dont :)
<sophie_> intelikey: I have been running a PII 450 and have just changed recently to used k7 2500+
<obf213> hahah
<archangel_> can I take that I can use adept to get my drivers even though the help says to use synaptic?
<sophie_> intelikey: compiling a kernel is a litle faster now
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Then the Windowing server allows you to have a GUI
<sophie_> intelikey: just a litle
<abattoir> archangel_: of course :)
<intelikey> sophie_ yeah actually at the moment i have mine hosed.  but give me a day or two...   i had reinstalled because of disk space   but that shouldn't be needed again for quite some time.
<archangel_> looks like Ubuntu prefers gnome
<will> What's the command to purge wine from my system?
<intelikey> just a little ?
<abattoir> archangel_: Ubuntu=GNOME Kubuntu=KDE :)
<intelikey> :)
<sophie_> will: sudo apt-get remove wine
<will> Thanks
<archangel_> gotcha
<Lunar_Raven> thank gawd for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> archangel_: The Window Manager paints the pretty buttons and scroll buttons etc
<intelikey> archangel_ ubuntu is gnome kubuntu is kde ...
<intelikey> ooops we dubbeled that.
<obf213> hey how can i get my computer to suspend /standby
<archangel_> ok
<OOD> intelikey: sudo apt-get uninstall -purge wine
<OOD> i beleive
<intelikey> xubuntu is xfce4
<will> sophie_: I get hte error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." when I do that
<OOD> waot tat was to will
<Lunar_Raven> run that
<DaSkreech> archangel_: And the desktop brings like applications together with a common philosphy and coding interface
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<OOD> will that was to you
<Lunar_Raven> dpkg --configure -a
<Lunar_Raven> a problem occured somewhere
<archangel_> I cant wait to look behind the curtan
<sophie_> will: can you paste bn the output
<intelikey> OOD i don't have it installed :)
<OOD> intelikey: mixed you up with will somehow ;)
<archangel_> interesting
<obf213> abbatoir how do i get my computer to suspend then return
<DaSkreech> archangel_: So you can apt-get install a new kernel and update your hardware compatibilty and not touch anything else
<abattoir> obf213: laptop?
<obf213> i clicked suspend, then ic ouldnt get it to start back up
<archangel_> nothing at all like windows
<obf213> yes
<intelikey> yeah i saw... :)
<Ignite_> archangel_, thats whats so good about it :P
<abattoir> obf213: it might not be fully supported by your kernel/video driver/X version
<archangel_> thats sweet
<abattoir> obf213: which model? and make?
<intelikey> linux != windows
<DaSkreech> archangel_: now you have the Windowing Server that says what Windws can do and where they go
<obf213> Dell E1405 integrated intel graphics
<lnxkde> DaSkreech : no shower for now, is time for chiken cordon blue :)
<DaSkreech> archangel_: You are using X right now. You can switch it out for XGL and have more calls to the 3D hardware
<lnxkde> and potato salad
<Lunar_Raven> does XGL still suckup more memory/resources than just xorg?
<abattoir> obf213: using kpowersave?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Then switch out your window manager and you get Wobbly windows with real Physics
<Ignite_> DaSkreech, but XGL is still alpha so ya know...
<obf213> eerr Klaptop..
<obf213> abattoir: klaptop
<abattoir> obf213: install kpowersave.. see if that helps
<Ignite_> or it was last time i checked
* Ignite_ checks
<archangel_> explain wobbly windows with real physics
<OOD> aiglx is what's gonna be mainstream most likely
<DaSkreech> Ignite_: Yah I know but he can still do it :)
<sophie_> DaSkreech: archangel_ : Don't use XGL very unstable and not much added value but eye candy
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Oh you haven't seen that :)
<Lunar_Raven> is AIGLX as good as XGL?
<DaSkreech> sophie_: I know :-P But the point is he can do it
<Lunar_Raven> what about it's memory usage
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Raven: For lower end hardware
<Lunar_Raven> xgl make my pc too slow
<Lunar_Raven> ohh
<intelikey> DaSkreech not meaning to open a can of worms or anything but would not your layer tree be more acurate with kernel > init > 1. console/shell   2. xorg  > display manager > window manager         for most systems ?
<OOD> it's an overall better implementation of xgl
<Ignite_> DaSkreech, your wrong.. sorry
<intelikey> the 1 and 2 are branches that fork at the same point.
<archangel_> all I know is kde and terminal, and terminal is where you type the commands
<archangel_> lol
<DaSkreech> intelikey: No it wouldn't :-)
<Frederick> folks I'm having some problems with kmenu  after I minimize an app sometimes it just goes to back of another window and doesn't appear in the active apps list
<archangel_> the only 'windows' I have aseen are in KDE and Gnome
<DaSkreech> Ignite_: Where?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Those are desktops
<Ignite_> Lunar_Raven, AIGLX is like XGL only its going to be/has been integrated into xorg, you can use compiz with it just like XGL, and its designed to work with any open source video card driver
<archangel_> oh yeah, you told me that....... oops
<archangel_> ;O)
<sophie_> Ignite_: How many open source 3d video can we count on one finger wait one!
<Ignite_> sophie_, i would look that up if i was you
<will> ls
<Ignite_> :P
<DaSkreech> sophie_: Well you could use the loops of your fingerprint as a counter...
<sophie_> Ignite_: On decent hardware that can handle feature of XGL
<DaSkreech> Ignite_: Where was I wrong?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: xorg should be replaced by windowing server
<Ignite_> sophie_, i have a radeon 7000 with 32mb video ram and it handles AIGLX perfectly
<Lunar_Raven> ah interesting
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Why'd you have init in there?
<Ignite_> DaSkreech, about AIGLX
<Lunar_Raven> is AIGLX as resource intensive as XGL?
<DaSkreech> Ignite_: I said something about AIGLX?
<intelikey> DaSkreech are you calling init  the shell in that tree ?
<sophie_> Ignite_: othe than ati tell me about another one?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: YOu can swap out the init?
<OOD> XGL is very resource intensive, uses 200mb ram after a while of usage, and slows down a lot
<Lunar_Raven> yeah it does
<Lunar_Raven> I have 256 mb of ram
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<Ignite_> sophie_, i'm not having an argument, if you genuinely want to know then look it up, i'm not going to prove it because its a waste of time ;)
<sophie_> sophie_: Intel no NVIDIA no, ATI on recent hard war eno
<sophie_> Ignite_: agreed
<intelikey> because it's seperate from the kernel and yet a layer in the stakc of processes that the system is made of DaSkreech
<obf213> abbatoir whats the difference between suspend to ram and suspend to disk
<Ignite_> DaSkreech, "<DaSkreech> Lunar_Raven: For lower end hardware"
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes you can swap out the init
<Lunar_Raven> ah
<archangel_> cant find repositories in adept
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Ignite_> i assumed you were refering to AIGLX, sorry if you wern't
<intelikey> DaSkreech never boot with init=/bin/sh  ?
<osiris> ok.  this may be a dumb question, but here goes.  how would i install a samba server in kubuntu, so users can mount the shares (aka dont need root access to the box to mount the share)
<sophie_> osiris: no dumb questions
<DaSkreech> I was. It's a better solution for lower end hardware cause it works with open source drivers
<Ignite_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah
<osiris> well, ive done samba in mandriva, but last time i tried it in kubuntu, i needed to be root to browse the shares
<DaSkreech> Ignite_: I think that's correct.
<Ignite_> osiris, read above ;)
<sophie_> osiris: sudo apt-get install samba-common
<intelikey> then you used an alternate init
<intelikey> an interactive one.
* DaSkreech narrows eyes at intelikey
<osiris> do you think my smb.conf from mandriva would work in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure that's what I meant but I'll take your word for it and check it out
<archangel_> DaSkreech: cant find repositories in adept
<sophie_> osiris: good chance if mount points are the same
<DaSkreech> archangel_: What are you looking for?
<archangel_> nvidia drivers
<intelikey> no it's true.  from that shell you could do every thing that the normal init does.
<osiris> i can rewrite the mount points. i just wondered if there were any known differences
<DaSkreech> Did you read !nvidia ?
* OOD goes to restart X to play aroundin XGL. 
<DaSkreech> !nvidia > archangel_
<sophie_> osiris: I am not aware of any
<archangel_> yeah, but it tells me how to do everything with a program I dont have
<archangel_> synaptic
<Kr4t05> EasyTag is nucking futs...
<DaSkreech> really? :-)
<intelikey> OOD don't startx  your console will miss you....
<Ignite_> archangel_, you should be able to use adept
<sophie_> Kr4t05: use cli id3v2 or eyed3
<archangel_> where do I go?
<DaSkreech> !ganluage
<ubotu> I know nothing about ganluage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ignite_> archangel_, K menu -> Add/Remove
<Ignite_> archangel_, K menu -> Add/Remove Programs*
<lnxkde> !AIGLX
<ubotu> I know nothing about AIGLX - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Ignite_: That has the nvidia drivers?
<archangel_> I'm there no
<Ignite_> no idea
<archangel_> oops I mean now
<sophie_> Ignite_: I'm running dapper and don't see an Add/Remove thingy
<Ignite_> sophie_, you sure?
<sophie_> !GLX
<ubotu> I know nothing about GLX - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lnxkde> new to this conversation sorry if someone already asked..
<sophie_> ubotu: Thanks got
<ubotu> I know nothing about Thanks got - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ignite_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Ah Ok you want to edit the repos in adept?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Adept -> manage repositories
<Kr4t05> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<sophie_> Ignite_: maybe something is worng with my system but I have upgrated from ??? to breezy to dapper and not menu
<archangel_> lol sorry if I sound like an idiot, but I'm looking for drivers for my nvidia
<OOD> archangel: do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<OOD> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<archangel_> terminal --- right?
<OOD> and then just restart X
<OOD> yes in terminal
<archangel_> k
<the_hammer> odd
<OOD> backup xorg.conf just in case
<the_hammer> ood oops
<the_hammer> :)
<the_hammer> got a mission for ya
<OOD> which is?
<Kr4t05> I installed eyed3, how do I use it?
<lnxkde> what I have to install for aiglx?
<the_hammer> can ya help me installing megahal into my eggdrop?
<the_hammer> after ya help this person?
<sophie_> Kr4t05: man eyed3
<Ignite_> Kr4t05, read the manual ;)
<OOD> i wouldn't know how, sorry
<archangel_> I get a couple errors
<sophie_> Kr4t05: what do you want to do exactly
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Let me know if that doesn't work :)
<archangel_> doesnt work
<archangel_> :o)
<Ignite_> lol
<the_hammer> can anyone help me install megahal into my bot?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Did you add the restricted to the repositories?
<Kr4t05> sophie, it's a command line app?!
<Kr4t05> sophie, :/
<sophie_> Kr4t05: yep
<Kr4t05> No thanks.
<archangel_> lol, do what to who?
<sophie_> Kr4t05: what do you want do with youe legal MP3s
<archangel_> I guess not    :o)
<DaSkreech> archangel_: You have Add/Remove open?
<obf213> abbatoir: i suspended to drive, and that screwed up everthing, comp just shut itself down, then when i rebooted i lost my proper resolution adn my wireless usb mouse all of a sudden doesntw ork
<archangel_> yes
<DaSkreech> close it
<archangel_> k
<Kr4t05> sophie_: what ever I want?
<archangel_> ok
<DaSkreech> Press Alt+Space
<archangel_> try again?
<DaSkreech> Type ad and press enter
<sophie_> Kr4t05: Do you want to automatically tag your MP3 rename files?
<archangel_> ahhh, sweet
<DaSkreech> Very :-)
<archangel_> what the heck was that?
<Kr4t05> sophie, that would be nice
<DaSkreech> Katapult
<Ignite_> <3 katapult
<sophie_> Kr4t05: have a look at ammarok
<DaSkreech> It's a secret weapon Shhhhh
<Ignite_> <3 amarok
* Ignite_ shuts up
* DaSkreech loves Ignite_ <3ing katapult
<Ignite_> hehe
<lnxkde> :p
<DaSkreech> archangel_: It's open?
<archangel_>  lol
<DaSkreech> I guess you should know about the password by now :)
<OOD> archangel_: did you get the nvidia driver?
<archangel_> says add/remove, but everytime I type it goes away
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Just ype ad
<archangel_> k
<DaSkreech> It should say Adept
<DaSkreech> Ha ha I didn't know that Add gave you Add/Remove :)
<DaSkreech> When it says Adept press enter
<sophie_> katapult is screwing my system
<Ignite_> sophie_, how so?
<unix_infidel> anyone here use gnome-chess to play on free chess networks?
<archangel_> ok I'm there
<unix_infidel> i cant find any documentation how to set it up.
<Healot> I don;t play chess :)
<archangel_> cool shortcut
<DaSkreech> Ok now look under the adept menu for Manage repositories
<obf213> hey i suspended to harddrive and i lost my sound, and resolution
<Ignite_> sophie_, if you want to close it, alt+space then ctrl+c then you get a menu :)
<obf213> wht did i do
<archangel_> only says quit
<archangel_> 1 option
<archangel_> under adept
<DaSkreech> What? :-(
<DaSkreech> What other menus do you have?
<archangel_> in order -   Adept, edit, view, settings, help
<OOD> click adept
<sophie_> Ignite_: For some reason katacrap is taking like 99.9999 % CPU
<OOD> then manage repositories
<sophie_> Ignite_: killall katacrap
<sophie_> Ignite_: use to wok good for me
<Ignite_> do killall -9 katapult
<Ignite_> the -9 forces it
<OOD> archangel_: then uncomment all the lines with restricted wored at the end (right click and selecte enable
<archangel_> OOD: your talking to a week old newbie
<sophie_> Ignite_: killall without option 9 works 99% is that not safer intelikey what fo you think
<intelikey> killall5     or kill -9 -1   :)     hehhe as root of course.....
<OOD> archangel_L: sorry ;), where are you now?
<archangel_> lol
<OOD> you click adept then, manage repositories
<archangel_> adept
<OOD> got it?
<archangel_> OOD:  I have no options under Adept menu --- just 'quit'
<OOD> archangel_:hmm, try going to settings instead of adept, then manage repositories
<OOD> sorry, try at view
<archangel_> oddsettings menu only have -- hide taskbar & configure shortscuts
<OOD> sorry, i meant view
* intelikey hopes sophie_ didnt go test killall5  or kill -9  -1     sophie_   will come back angry..... ;/
* DaSkreech curses unspeakable words
<intelikey> but it will kill it.    what ever it was.
<archangel_> view only has ' review changes'
<archangel_> do I have an older version or something?
<sophie_> intelikey: don't worry
<obf213> im in serious need of help. using kpowersave i attempted to suspend to disk, only  to have the computer shut down, upon restart, i have no sound, an improper resolution, and do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work
<OOD> archangel_: possibly, go to help and about adept
<OOD> what does it say?
<obf213> anyboyd have any idea what i did
<OOD> the first line?
<intelikey> sophie_ and Ignite_ oh i scrolled up and found the question.    yes i agree that   killall <app.name>   is the better starting point.
<Kr4t05> Damn Amarok! ><
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Try this KMenu -> System -> Adept
<archangel_> k
<Healot> suspend as easy as "sudo pmi action suspend" or "sudo pmi action hibernate"
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Close that Adept window you have open
<archangel_> version  3.5.2
<archangel_> if taht helps
<obf213> hey does anyone know what happened
<obf213> abbatoir: what did suspend do to my computer
<OOD> i have 3.5.3 so it's possible you don't have those options
<OOD> guess we'll have to do it the manual way ;)
<intelikey> one can use   sudo kill -9 `pidof find`     to kill a users find command but a ^c  would be much easier and less forcefull    Ignite_ & sophie_
<archangel_> OOD: got it
<DaSkreech> OOD: No He's running the add/remove version
<OOD> ah
<OOD> that would be why
<archangel_> da is right
<DaSkreech> archangel_: You have manage repostiores now?
<archangel_> I just got the right one
<archangel_> I see the options now
<archangel_> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok now you can follow the walk through
<DaSkreech> Go to it :)
<sophie_> archangel_: use apt-get instead fast amd cheap
<DaSkreech> I'll be over here in this corner saying words Children aren't to hear
<archangel_> lol
<OOD> sophie_: graphical is easier to start out with
<DaSkreech> sophie_: He's changing the repos
<intelikey> Ignite_ & sophie_   the killall command in linux was made to do basicly the same as  ^C   but slightly more forceful   so it's a good choice for stoping things in progress relatively cleanly.
<archangel_> yeah sophie... I'm getting repoed
<archangel_> :o)
<sophie_> OOD and DaSkreech: But why would he need to change repo
<DaSkreech> archangel_: You can figure out the interface?
<DaSkreech> sophie_: He's adding restricted
<Ignite_> intelikey, i know
<Hikaru79> Happy birthday, nixternal_bday :)
<sophie_> archangel_: for nividia drivers
<archangel_> think so
<nixternal_bday> ty!! it just started, 24 hours of people saying "Happy thirty-second"..and then the depression will sink in
<archangel_> just type nvidia drivers?
<nixternal_bday> anywho, back to vacation!!!
<intelikey> Ignite_ no offence.   i was asked.
<rr72> intelikey~ supp
<obf213> hey me resolution got messed up 915 is no longer showing the correct resolution for my laptop
<Hikaru79> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<obf213> what happened
<Hikaru79> oops, forgot the slash :X
<Ignite_> intelikey, not by me :P
<OOD> archangel_:so did you enable all the restricted ones?
<DaSkreech> archangel_:  Follow the walkthrough :) Just ignore where it says synaptic :)
<DaSkreech> archangel_: If you get confused just say my name
<intelikey> hello rr72
<archangel_> DaSkreech: how do I unrestrict?
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<sophie_> intelikey: tks for the killall info
<OOD> archangel_: right click and select enable
<DaSkreech> Oh that :)
<archangel_> onn all the grey lines?
<OOD> on the gray lines that have the word restricted at the very end
<OOD> this will enable the restricted repository, which is where the nvidia driver is
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Oh You don't get repositores yet :) When you are ready ping me and I'll explain them
<intelikey> very end ?
<intelikey> anywhere in them.
<archangel_> so what do I enable? all the grey lines?
<archangel_> they dont look applicable to me
<OOD> just the ones that have the word 'restricted' in them
<archangel_> ok
<intelikey> and universe
<intelikey> would be a good choice
<archangel_> 'main restricted'?
<OOD> yes
<obf213> hey intelikey can you tell why my usb mouse stopped working
<obf213> along w/ my sound and my correct resolution why decided to suspend to harddrive
<OOD> and if you want you can also enable the universe ones, they have a lot of software in them so you can easily find it all in adept
<archangel_> its telling me its allready enabled cause my only option is 'disable, clone, remove'.
<intelikey> obf213 probably not.   can you tell me what you did just before it quit ?
<obf213> yes
<obf213> i hit suspend to disk
<obf213> then the computer crashed? maybe
<intelikey> ah suspend
<obf213> i restarted it, i had the worng resolution no sound and my plg abd play mouse doesnt work
<OOD> they're all already enabled?
<obf213> intelikey: i got the sound working
<intelikey> actually i know nothing about suspend
<obf213> 915resolution no longer shows tghe correct resolution for my laptop??
<archangel_> everything that says 'main restricted' is
<intelikey> did you try unplug/replug the mouse ?
<obf213> intelikey: yes many tmes
<archangel_> oops I didnt see the universe ones.
<OOD> universe is optional
<obf213> and the wireless reciever is connecting with the mouse. as it blinks whenever i move the mouse
<archangel_> ok they are enabled with the others now
<OOD> click apply
<OOD> then close
<archangel_> k
<OOD> then click the fetch updates button
<archangel_> done
<archangel_> k
<OOD> when it's done, close adept and start terminal
<archangel_> wow, lots of updates
<obf213> ah intelikey it seems to work, however not in the same usb port
<obf213> if i plug it in that prot it wont work
<archangel_> now search for nvidia?
<OOD> you can search and install the package 'nvidia-glx' (without quotes)
<intelikey> obf213 i have nothing to even test the suspend function on so i know nothing about it.   i would think that a full restart should fix it.    but i can't say for sure.  you might have to flush the tmp partition before it will streighten out.   sorry i can't help there.
<OOD> it's the same effect as doing sudo apt-get install nvida-glx in the terminal
<digibre4k_> hallouw.........
<digibre4k_> i need u'r help..!!!!!!!!
<OOD> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<archangel_> ok gotcha
<archangel_> now i get 4 results
<archangel_> all different
<obf213> ok thanks anyway
<digibre4k_> can u explain how to use gaim, cause i cant do!!!!!???
<obf213> intelikey: dumping and reinstalling stuff rom adept seems to be fixing some of the problems
<OOD> archangel_: did you get the package installed?
<DaSkreech> digibre4k_: What do you want to do?
<digibre4k_> i want chat...
<archangel_> OOD: driver, driver developement files, 'legacy' driver, 'legacy driver developement files
<digibre4k_> can  explain how to use???
<intelikey> obf213 iirc there is a posting on the wiki about laptops and the suspend function     did you look for help there ?
<OOD> just get the nvidia-glx package
<OOD> you don't need the rest
<intelikey> !suspend
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<archangel_> ok
<obf213> im not worreid about that now im trying to fix all the stuff it messed up
<DaSkreech> digibre4k_: You mean IRC or something else?
<archangel_> request install done
<OOD> ok
<OOD> now quit adept
<archangel_> apply changes?
<DaSkreech> OOD: Hee hee
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Yeah do that :)
<OOD> yes apply the changes so the package actually installs
<archangel_> lol     k
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi
<OOD> you need that package :)
<digibre4k_> yup...
<archangel_> OOD: ok done, and closed out
<OOD> ok
<OOD> start konsole
<archangel_> done
<OOD> ok
<intelikey> obf213 but if you get that fixed that may also take care of the 'mess'   ???       just a thought.         it would at least prevent you making the same mess out of it as soon as you get it fixed....
<OOD> now type in: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<OOD> it'll ask for your password
<archangel_> done
<DaSkreech> digibre4k_: Yup what? You want IRC?
<archangel_> back to promt
<OOD> ok
<OOD> it's done
<archangel_> wow
<OOD> now all you have to do is restart X and you should be runnign with the driver
<archangel_> piece of cake
<OOD> to do that, press CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<OOD> this will log you out
<OOD> so all your programs will close
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> be back in a sec
<archangel_> over and out
<OOD> lets hope so ;)
<DaSkreech> Save anything important
<archangel_> lol
<ahmeni> I can't seem to install kdelibs-data because it conflicts with a file in ktorrent, but apt refuses to remove either. Argh.
<archangel_> ohh man, dont scare me like that
* intelikey presses CTRL+ALT+Backspace repetedly.....  nothing happesn...
<admin_> How do you make the KDE start menu sort alphabetically?
<OOD> let's hope he comes back
* intelikey hopes
<OOD> and he's back!
<archangel_> dudes
<admin_> How do you make the KDE start menu sort alphabetically?
<archangel_> I can see a big change in quality
<ash211> admin: right-click kmenu button -> menu editor, and manually change order
<intelikey> admin_ that's a good question.    kmenuedit or something like that maybe ???
<admin_> Was hoping for non-manual solution.  :-)
<archangel_> I'm only running in 16 colors and it wont change
<ash211> not sure about non-manual
<OOD> o.0
<OOD> 16 colors?
<archangel_> lol,    just kidding
<archangel_> it rocks
<OOD> :P
<OOD> had me there for a second
<DaSkreech> admin_: Mine does it already. What's up with yours?
<archangel_> thanx bro
<OOD> yea, np :)
<archangel_> I almost want your help with macro media
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> only if your up to it
<OOD> flash?
<intelikey> archangel_ you had him,  you should have fried him for a minute   :)
<OOD> lol
<archangel_> lol yeah I know, man
<intelikey> almost ?
<archangel_> I could rode that one out for a while
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> 'should'
<intelikey> lol
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Do you understand what the repositories are?
<DaSkreech> Or why you have retricted or universe?
<archangel_> packets or specific drivers or full software?
<archangel_> or = of
<intelikey> s
<archangel_> DaSkreech: they look like software that is in reserve somewhere.
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Right. Do you know why they have sections
<intelikey> repo main( these.debs )  repo restricted( more.debs )   repo universe( lots_of.debs )  ....
<archangel_> each section is for levels of skill or function? DaSkreech
<intelikey> !dstats
<ubotu> I know nothing about dstats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> archangel_: good guess but not quite
<archangel_> hmmm, learn me!
<intelikey> !dist stats
<ubotu> I know nothing about dist stats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Well Main is run and maintained by Ubuntu
<archangel_> k
<DaSkreech> universe is generally free software which is maintained by people  outside of Ubuntu
<archangel_> ahh
<DaSkreech> Multiverse is non open source things
<archangel_> non-open?
<DaSkreech> or things with license restrictions
<archangel_> ok
<DaSkreech> Like MP3 or Java or Flash
<archangel_> gotcha\
<intelikey> restricted is ran and mantained by ubuntu but is not free.
<DaSkreech> Then anything beyond that are repositories you add yourself
<DaSkreech> Oh right forgot that one :)
<archangel_> is that why flash seems to have a different setup?
<DaSkreech> Yumm Yeah :)
<intelikey> flash is evil
<jmichaelx> can someone give me the command to copy a folder from one dir to another?
<OOD> gnash all the way~
<intelikey> cp -
<intelikey> cp -R
<intelikey> ooops   hehhe
<OOD> jmichaelx: cp foldername destination
<jmichaelx> ty
<archangel_> lol telling me!      its keeps telling me that the utility is not in my pathfor a
<jmichaelx> -r flah necessary?
<jmichaelx> flag*
<archangel_> gnash?
<intelikey> with the -R   or you get only the dir.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<OOD> gnash is a an opensource project to recreate flash
<jmichaelx> intelikey: ty once again
<archangel_> sorry, I was ease dropping
<archangel_> didnt realize... my bad
<intelikey> jmichaelx so it depends on what you want.
<intelikey> man cp
<jmichaelx> i want to copy the dir and all of its contents, so yeah, probably =R
<intelikey> cause flash is evil    ;/
<intelikey> yeah -R
<archangel_> so do I not want flash?
<archangel_> is that why I cant get it to work?
<OOD> you want flash
<OOD> gnash is in developement stages
<OOD> and isn't as cabaple as flash 7 atm
<archangel_> web pages keep telling me I need it
<OOD> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archangel_> I download it
<OOD> from the adobe webpage?
<archangel_> try to open it, then it starts laughing at me and starts asking for a path less traveled
<intelikey> jmichaelx   cp=copy   mv=move   rm=remove (or delete in dos)   cd=change directories   ls=list      just a few of the most basic and rudimentory commands in GNU-linux
<archangel_> yeah adobe
<archangel_> got the 64 bit version
<archangel_> the debian version
<OOD> what?
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> I was on the Debian website and seen the flash link they had there
<intelikey> ubuntu != debian       ubuntu = debian + confusion.
<archangel_> I read that Kubuntu was Debian based and thought that it would work
<OOD> there is no 64-bit flash so i have no idea what you're talking about :D
<intelikey> :)
<archangel_> oops, sorry thats Craft
<archangel_> looking at the wrong icon
<OOD> lol
<archangel_> lol, my bad
<archangel_> I guess this would be a reason not to smoke crack
<jmichaelx> how do i "Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from the modules directory"?
<intelikey> or pcp either
<jmichaelx> i think i need some crack
<OOD> jmichaelx: what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> apt-cache search crack
<OOD> lol
<jmichaelx> OOD: i am trying to install the latest ndiswrapper from sourceforge
<chris_> evening all
<OOD> ouch, that's gonna take a lot of patience
<jmichaelx> grrrr
<intelikey> crack - Password guessing program
<intelikey> crack-attack - multiplayer OpenGL puzzle game like "Tetris Attack"
<OOD> haha
<OOD> im gonna give that a try
<jmichaelx> i am trying to get my broadcom wireless to work
<archangel_> ha
<archangel_> hey how would I get flash working?
<OOD> jmichaelx: that's something way beyong my expertise ;), you'll have to wait until someoen can help you
<jmichaelx> i had my wireless working great, then i had the linux version of BSOD and had to reinstall.... since then NOTHING i do will make this wireless card work
<archangel_> wonder if my screensavers work now that 3d support is working..
<OOD> archangel_: they should
<intelikey> arkangle  i've never tried to make flash work in linux   but that subject is in this channel a lot.     did you read the web pages that were posted eariler about that ^  ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: are you awake?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archangel_> sweet they do
<intelikey> those pages ^
<archangel_> I have
<abattoir> jmichaelx: am always awake :)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: what's up?
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am still trying to get this broadcom wireless working
<jmichaelx> and banging my head
<archangel_> and I did what most forums say to do (take 2 files and put them in the .mozila folder)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: did you 'undo' what you did... ?
<archangel_> still nothing
<OOD> archangel_:that should work
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am not sure enough about what i did to undo it.... but i have a question...
<archangel_> not sure why it doesnt
<OOD> archangel_: did you extract the archive you downloaded from the flash website?
<archangel_> I even put it in a folder deeper inside and that didnt work either
<archangel_> yes
<OOD> k
<OOD> open that folder
<archangel_> k
<OOD> right click on the background and go options->open terminal here
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ask... :P
<OOD> sorry, actions>open terminal here
<archangel_> done
<archangel_> I gotcha
<OOD> in the terminal window that opened type in: sh flashplayer-installer
<OOD> and just follow the directions
<archangel_> should I move the file back out (or move up one level)
<archangel_> ?
<OOD> which file?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it seems to me that with my previous install, what made my wireless work, was using fwcutter to get the firmware, THEN install the driver in ndiswrapper.....all of the forums will tell you that you should NOT have fwcutter installed to use these cards with ndiswrapper, but i think i had used fwcutter, gotten the firmware, installed the driver in ndiswrapper, and it worked... does this make sense?
<archangel_> the 2
<OOD> what2? the ones you put in the mozilla folder?
<archangel_> .xpt & .so
<OOD> where are they now?
<archangel_> let me double check
<archangel_> 1 sec
<abattoir> jmichaelx: fwcutter(and hence bcm43xx) in a way, 'takes control' of your card, and ndiswrapper will not work until you 'unload' the bcm43xx module...
<archangel_> in the firefox folder
<abattoir> jmichaelx: in your case, ndiswrapper didnt work because, the driver(or ndiswrapper) wasnt installed cleanly, or if it was, something was messed around with... :P
<OOD> move them back to the flash folder you just extracted
<archangel_> did that go through?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: hmm.... ok, but i had used fwcutter to extract the firmware from bcmwl5... i did not uninstall fwcutter, and my wireless worked
<Healot> great
<OOD> did what go through?
<archangel_> I sent you the location of the file
<Healot> another successful Broadcom user
<obf213> is it better to turn of your computer at night or just keep it running
<OOD> yes, in the firefox folder
<archangel_> ok yeah
<OOD> move them back to the flash folder you just extracted
<jmichaelx> Healot: no, not successful... that was on a previous installation... this time around, it willl simply not work
<abattoir> jmichaelx: afaik,(because i havent used it), you use fwcutter to extract the firmware, to be used by bcm43xx... once you have done the extraction, fwcutter's presence does not matter, it is bcm43xx which controls the card
<abattoir> Healot: i wonder if your statement was sarcastic :)
<archangel_> the files are still there (they copied when they were extracted)
<archangel_> should I just delete?
<OOD> no
<jmichaelx> abattoir: it is strange, because i had bcm43xx blacklisted, but nothing seemed to work until i used fwcutter.... i guess i am crazy
<archangel_> ok
<OOD> now in the console that just opened
<OOD> type in sh flashplayer-installer
<OOD> and just follow the install
<archangel_> I didnt move the files yet
<OOD> dont move any files
<abattoir> jmichaelx: if you think that worked, there is no harm in trying, but i am still convinced that ndiswrapper's driver wasnt installed cleanly.. or if it was it wasnt removed cleanly... you get the picture :)
<OOD> the install will copy the files to where they should be for you
<archangel_> not sure how unless I open up too windows and drag and drop
<archangel_> oh ok
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yeah, i think i do... i just wish right now i could get rid of all traces of ndiswrapper and everything associated with it, and start over
<abattoir> jmichaelx: well, we could try...
<archangel_> says my architecture is not supported
<jmichaelx> i an trying to use the instructions from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140214&page=2, , but i am lost
<OOD> you running 64-bit kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> brb, need more vodka
<archangel_> yes
<OOD> there's the problem
<archangel_> ouch
<Healot> welcome to the 64-bit bandwagon, on x64 XP now :0
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, maybe you did that last time too... i guess vodka and ndiswrapper dont mix well :P
<archangel_> should i use 32 bit version?
<OOD> your 64-bit kubuntu comes with 64-bit firefox, and the flash plugin is 32-bit
<archangel_> hmmmm
<OOD> what you'll have to do is download the 32-bit version
<archangel_> that sucks
<Healot> flash sucks... archangel_
<intelikey> so write a 64 bit plugin archangel_
<Healot> proprietary and it sucks :)
<archangel_> lol, I'll get right on it
<intelikey> flash is evil    like M$
<OOD> heh, gnash FTW!
<Healot> lesser evil like Saddam
<archangel_> Saddam a LESSER evil?   yikes
<intelikey> sodamn insane ?
<bl3ssing> hello people
<archangel_> typical dictator
<archangel_> I think they all contract the syndrome after 'election'
<Healot> Bush = evil, Saddam = lesser evil, conlusion, both are devils :)
<DaSkreech> digibre4k_: Hello?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: After?
<bl3ssing> after a good dinner, I'm asking anyone's here ... How can I install a program, after I've already untar it ... like: tar-xvf firefox.tar.gz ... ?    I've tried with apt-get install firefox ... but it won't work. WHY?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i was just thinking that back when i got ndiswrapper to work the last time, i had been drinking vodka... so i am trying to re-create the experience
<archangel_> DaSkreech: good point
<OOD> jmichaelx: haha
<OOD> alcohol sovles all problems :D
<vontux> anybody in here installed kismet on their ubuntu box before/
<obf213> hey does restartign a computer damange it?
<archangel_> not liver disease
<vontux> obf213: restarting it how?
<archangel_> lol
<intelikey> bl3ssing why do you have the tar ball ?   is the ff in the repos not adaquit ?
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jmichaelx> obf213: yes, NEVER restart your PC
<vontux> like just flipping the switch hurts it theoretically if you do it enough times obf213
<bl3ssing> you're right intelikey
<obf213> ok
<obf213> jw.
<intelikey> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<OOD> uh i restart my computer every day
<obf213> ive had to restart probably 100 times since linux get
<jmichaelx> OOok well, i do too
* obf213 notes the irony
<vontux> so, any kismet users in here?
<bl3ssing> I have an older version and I just need to get to the newest one (you might wonder why? Well .. tried to get to a medical website which's been created in flash, and ... surprise: too old version of firefox. Install the newest from -and here it is the link to the firefox website-)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: so... how might i erase all traces of ndiswrapper?
<bl3ssing> intelikey, I have an older version and I just need to get to the newest one (you might wonder why? Well .. tried to get to a medical website which's been created in flash, and ... surprise: too old version of firefox. Install the newest from -and here it is the link to the firefox website-)
<archangel_> man, since 3d driver installed, system is screeming
<intelikey> obf213 i've had to restart one time sense installing  a few weeks ago.    (also notes the irony)
<OOD> archangel_: it's nice. isn't it ;)
<archangel_> yeah man
<jmichaelx> archangel_: what 3d driver?
<intelikey> bl3ssing so do you have flash working at all ?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> bl3ssing ^
<archangel_> well, I meant nvidia driver (3d hardware support)
<jmichaelx> ahh
<archangel_> like night and day
<OOD> alright, gotta go
<OOD> night
<archangel_> night
<intelikey> and if nvidia would open source that, it would go right into the kernel tree and you would have what you've got now archangel_ from the install, without any of this hassel
<archangel_> ahh, I see
<intelikey> and it would cost nvidia what ????     i think it would help their business...
<archangel_> yeah, no doubt
<archangel_> now ATI are they open source?
<ash211> the standard reply to that is that there are special trade secrets in the driver that other companies (AMD) might try to copy
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It would cost them the business
<intelikey> only way it will happen is if costumers like you start making a noise about it....
<wolfmanz> ATI is closed source as well but that  may change now that they are owned by AMD
<ash211> sry, s/AMD/ATI/
<CyberCod> hopefully that will change
<intelikey> DaSkreech how so ?   they are selling hadrware not software.
<turtleJP> any idea why SCIM doesn't seem to show up?
<CyberCod> Well, AMD hopes to build GPUs into multicore CPUs
<intelikey> are you implying that the code is hot ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: They are afraid of patents. Everyone in crazy hectic updates are
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, am back... one sec
<archangel_> I hope to see AMD pass Intel again
<DaSkreech> intelikey: The ideas are.
<|lostbyte|> Good morning guys...
<turtleJP> moring
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: Hi
<CyberCod> yeah... i agree... i hope they bury intel
<abattoir> jmichaelx: remove the driver first(if you can)
<Healot> they won't, coz I am still using both :)
<archangel_> Intel is gloating bigtime cause of their new pride and joy
<CyberCod> but how long will that last eh?
<obf213> core2 duo is amazing
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, hi there..
<archangel_> I heard its like nothing else
<CyberCod> i heard AMD has quadcore on the way soon
<DaSkreech> obf213: It's a PIII :)
<jmichaelx> abattoir:  will try, brb
<DaSkreech> CyberCod: No Intel will get there first
<archangel_> lol,  shutup
<turtleJP> Both AMD and Intel will have quad core this year
<archangel_> seriously?
<|lostbyte|> Not so soon..
<CyberCod> in fact there are companies making 32core right now for supercomputers and such... but it doesn't count
<archangel_> this year? that is a universe of a jump
<intelikey> well personally.  i don't think there should be any patents on data of any kind.  i think that should be removed from the law books.    and as for copy rights   i'm still not setteled on that, but i'm sure it should not be unlawful to quote others (i.e. use parts of their code) in not for profit use.
<archangel_> I guess that would be a quantum leap
<turtleJP> yeah intel quad core q4 of this year
<CyberCod> well, they gotta do somethin, they can't  make the pathways any smaller, only solution is to put multiple cores.
<archangel_> yeah, I guess so
<CyberCod> they're saying we'll have octocore in desktop PC's by 2010
<wolfmanz> You should only be able to use parts of thier code if they approve that
<Healot> oh, since many of you have duel-core CPUs, how's the perfomance in general (using SMP kernel of course)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Patents protect consumers
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Unfortunately the patent system does not :(
<archangel_> just think of the virtual machines you could have on a pc
<|lostbyte|> Unless they find anothere way to store, charg at the nano level.
<imbrandon_> xen ;)
<CyberCod> if AMD could make a 2part driver, one part open source with all of the software hooks and tie-ins... and the 2nd part NOT open source, where they keep the kernel's secret recipe....
<intelikey> DaSkreech patents protect mega $ business  not consumers   patents keep the prices up.  and the supply low.
<ash211> if they split the driver in two, you'd still have to do special stuff to install the 'secret' part
<archangel_> yeah like Honda minivans
<intelikey> patents are a source of revenue for big business
<DaSkreech> intelikey: No the patent system does that. The idea of patents are to protect consumers
<CyberCod> but perhaps the open part could be tweaked for compatability
<DaSkreech> intelikey: That is becuase there is a terrible patent system
<BazziR> DaSkreech: I always thought the idea of patents is to protect inventors
<CyberCod> i dunno... i couldn't create a driver if my life depended on it
<DaSkreech> Although I think that we are firmly in OT territory now
<intelikey> but we don't use the "idea of"  we use the cold hard facts.    and fact is patents on data are evil.
<imbrandon_> patentes are to protect inventors from big business not consumers
<DaSkreech> Want to take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<imbrandon_> yea -offtopic time ;)
<wolfmanz> ya lets go have a war lol
<imbrandon_> lol
<CyberCod> i have an ON topic question
<intelikey> wolfmanz we is having two of them.  in the middle east....
<DaSkreech> CyberCod: Save us :)
<obf213> is encoding an mp3 a processer intesive process
<DaSkreech> obf213: not anymore :)
<obf213> really
<imbrandon_> obf213: for older processors yea
<|lostbyte|> obf213, yes.
<obf213> hrm
<CyberCod> will the ATI drivers work any differently on Kubuntu than on Ubuntu?  I"m having trouble on Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> It will soak up cycles sure
<obf213> my cpu's go to 100
<obf213> when it does it
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am not getting anywwhere
<imbrandon_> CyberCod: no
<CyberCod> ok
<imbrandon_> CyberCod: *buntu uses the same X server
<DaSkreech>  but you don't have to go make dinner anymore cause your stuff has frozen up
<abattoir> jmichaelx: could you explain...
<CyberCod> i figured that, but was hopeful
<archangel_> how can I monitor my cpu?
<obf213> htop shows both my cores going to 100percent when encoding.....on a 2ghz duo.....
<abattoir> jmichaelx: the same unable to uninstall, but unable to install thing?
<obf213> sudo apt-get install htop
<obf213> its console but its good
<CyberCod> another question, a non-important one, but a nagging thing
<imbrandon_> archangel_: many ways , one is run "top" from konsole
<archangel_> k
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Or Ctrl+Esc
<CyberCod> upon boot, and its doing its startup list thing  "drivers......   [ok] " thing
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i can't seem to uninstall the driver, and the commmands 'ndiswrapper' and 'ndisgtk' are no longer recognized, even though they are installed
<obf213> i have a nagging feeling that windows is much mor efficient with a dual core cpu
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, time for manual removal...
<imbrandon_> obf213: not really, if nothing else is useing the cpu why not let the encoder ;) you can always renice it
<CyberCod> it gets down to file system, and then leaves the nice skinned screen, and continues booting up in a non-skinned terminal visual mode.
<CyberCod> its not a big deal, but its annoying
<abattoir> jmichaelx: remove ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-source, ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<imbrandon_> CyberCod: file a bug
<jmichaelx> abattoir: brb
<obf213> ok. i just never thought my cpu's went to 100percent in linux but ill take your word onit
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and ndisgtk, if you have that installed
<CyberCod> fair nuff
<CyberCod> thanx
<rr72> obf213~ mine goes to 99% but i take that as 100
<DaSkreech> obf213: Mine are nearly always used all the time
<abattoir> jmichaelx: also, you might not have ndis...-source or ndis...-utils-1.1 installed, but check
<jmichaelx> abattoir: sudo: remove: command not found
<rr72> since my graph turns red
<archangel_> where do you look for that? what colum?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: 'sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils' for eg.
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<rr72> obf213~ that rox ty for the suggggestion
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, all unintalled
<obf213> np
<abattoir> jmichaelx: see if you have an ndiswrapper folder in /etc
<archangel_> ok folks
<archangel_> have a good one
<archangel_> going to the beach tomorrow
<archangel_> need some shut eye
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, i do
<archangel_> thanx for the lessons
<archangel_> and help
<abattoir> jmichaelx: see what it contains.. or it might be from the cache, reload to make sure
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i reloaded. it contains the folder bcmwl5
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok remove the ndiswrapper folder
<jmichaelx> abattoir: sudo apt-get remove /etc/ndiswrapper?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: nope, 'sudo rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper'
<abattoir> jmichaelx: apt-get is for removing binary packages, like ndiswrapper-utils
<jmichaelx> ok
<abattoir> *or rather the 'apt-get' command above
<abattoir> whereas the rm command removes files(and in this case folders)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, removed
<abattoir> jmichaelx: check now for /sbin/loadndisdriver
<abattoir> and /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<abattoir> also, /sbin/loadndisdriver-1.8 and /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8
<jmichaelx> abattoir: neither of those exist
<abattoir> ok, good, reinstall the ndiswrapper packages
<abattoir> namely 'ndiswrapper-utils'(which should get ndiswrapper-utils-1.8)
<abattoir> 'ndiswrapper-common'...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: should i use aptitude, or is it ok if i just use automatix?
<abattoir> automatix does package installations too?
<wolfmanz> abattoir is there a way to remove the multiple desktop as in have 0
<abattoir> you can use aptitude/apt-get/adept/synaptic
<obf213> yeah thats wht i need to use automatix
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i believe so
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you must have 1 :P
<abattoir> wolfmanz: rt.click->configure desktop
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya i know where it is just wondering if i could shut it right off
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you should see 'Multiple Desktops'
<wolfmanz> abattior i got it i rmoved the panel now thats one less thing to look at
<jmichaelx> abattoir: E: Invalid operation ndiswrapper-common
<abattoir> jmichaelx: that's all? any more info?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: nope
<abattoir> jmichaelx: :P 'sudo apt-get *install* ndiswrapper-common'
<jmichaelx> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-common does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper-common edgy
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ugh, sorry.. leave that packagee then
<jmichaelx> abattoir: do i need to add an edgy repo?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<abattoir> jmichaelx: NO
<jmichaelx> ok
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i was using an edgy system to look at the package contents... apparently there has been a change in ndiswrapper's packaging
<jmichaelx> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<Healot> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i might just use automatix, brb
<abattoir> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ^^^^^^
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i did successfully install ndiswrapper-utils
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, now try '-l' see if your driver is listed...
<abattoir> it shouldnt be
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ndiswrapper -l?
<abattoir> yes
<jmichaelx> No drivers installed
<abattoir> ok, now try installing it
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, done
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you have bcm43xx blacklisted and unloaded right?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i should check again, brb
<bbt> what kernel do i need to make use of athlon dual core?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, after that do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and see if 'dmesg' shows any errors
<jmichaelx> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<abattoir> jmichaelx: do 'sudo ndiswrapper -d'
<abattoir> and then do modprobe
<jmichaelx> abattoir: same error
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm in dmesg?
<abattoir> or the FATAL one?
<jmichaelx> the fatal one
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, wait a sec
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you installed ndiswrapper-source?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: try installing that, and see if it works
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i installed ndiswrapper-source, but i still get the fatal error when i modprobe
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, check if you have that file... just in case
<jmichaelx> abattoir: which file?
<abattoir>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<abattoir> afaik, that file is not provided by any of the packages that you uninstalled now
<abattoir> also see if 'linux-restricted-modules' is installed...
<abattoir> not sure if ndiswrapper falls under that
<abattoir> did you switch from 386 to 686?
<abattoir> or was it installed by default?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, i am using 686
<abattoir> yes, i figured that :P, but did you upgrade from 386?
<abattoir> or was it installed by default?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i upgraded
<abattoir> i'm guessing you dont have linux-restricted-modules-686 installed
<abattoir> not sure if that's the right name, but it should be similar
<jmichaelx> linux-restricted-modules-686 is already the newest version
<Healot> it points to the latest version ;-
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<Healot> afternoon, MilfhousePunkRock
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, the file seems to come from the kernel package itself
<abattoir> linux-image-686, in your case, i guess
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Healot... Afternoon? So you are east from here too... Hi abattoir...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: morning :)
<Healot> i guess, MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> I've had the file system check when I just booted, how come I had an illegal block and a few multiple claimed blocks?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: do a 'dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and you didnt tell me if the file actually exists... or even the ndiswrapper folder
<abattoir>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<jmichaelx> abattoir: /etc/ndiswrapper does not exist
<abattoir> jmichaelx: that should have been created when you installed 'ndiswrapper-utils'
<jmichaelx> abattoir: why wasn't it? lol
<abattoir> jmichaelx: weird... you are on Kubuntu right :P
<abattoir> hehe, kidding
<tilix> hi. Does somebody know how to rebuild kubuntu-default-settings because debuild fails with ./debian/tmp/etc/: No such file or directory
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i'm not on dapper, so cant cross-check.. do 'dpkg -L ndiswrapper-utils'
<abattoir> jmichaelx: do you see a /etc/ndiswrapper there?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i can feel another re-install coming on
<jmichaelx> abattoir: /etc/ndiswrapper is not there
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, wait, i'll boot into dapper...
<abattoir> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: So you have trouble with ndiswrapper?
<jmichaelx> MilhousePunkRock: just a little
<jmichaelx> *chokes*
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you check and double-check if there are native drivers for your device?
<jmichaelx> MilhousePunkRock: there is an open source driver, but it sucks
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: How do you know it sucks, did you try it? Wireless is always a little tricky on Linux (from my humble experience)...
<jmichaelx> MilhousePunkRock: i tried it, and could not get it to work, those woth whom i have spoken who did get it to work said that it was really really slow
<Healot> no... proprietary hardware/driver manufacturers suck
<jmichaelx> need more vodka, brb
<intelikey> anyone have this file ?    /sbin/genksyms
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: It should be possible to get it to life with ndiswrapper though, especially with abattoir's help...
<intelikey> anyone have this file ?    /sbin/genksyms
<jmichaelx> Healot: this is a broadcom, and they have issues. i did have it working on a previous install
<MilhousePunkRock> Morning intelikey
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock hey
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> thank god i don't have/use em
<intelikey> trying to find out what this kernel compile is barking about       what's it
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Let me check...
<intelikey> file not found  /sbin/genksyms      so i don't even know what it's supposed to be/do
<jmichaelx> abattoir: wb
<abattoir> jmichaelx: thanks :P
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: I don't have it either...
<MilhousePunkRock> WB abattoir
<x16467498416> abbatoir why were you not on dapper
<abattoir> jmichaelx: dpkg -L gives me /etc/ndiswrapper
<intelikey> ok thanks MilhousePunkRock
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: thanks too :)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i reloaded and i do actually have /etc/ndiswrapper
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmmm
* abattoir wonders who x16467498416 can be :P
<bl3ssing> intelikey, I have an older version and I just need to get to the newest one (you might wonder why? Well .. tried to get to a medical website which's been created in flash, and ... surprise: too old version of firefox. Install the newest from -and here it is the link to the firefox website-)
<abattoir> x16467498416: i work on stuff which depends on packages available only in edgy
<bl3ssing> intelikey, in case you've already answered ... can you reply it again ... please?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir is a geek... He needs to be on the bleeding edge... :-P
<x16467498416> oh i dont even know wht edgy is, is it more advanced than dapper
<abattoir> jmichaelx: what about the /lib.... file?
<MilhousePunkRock> Has anyone noticed that intelikey already left?
<Healot> the future upcoming release
<ubuntu> I am new to kubuntu. I cannot boot up my kubuntu from my HD. I suspect the display settings is defaulted higher than the 1024 x 768 setting my display card can take ... can anyone help please??
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, no i have given a valid and true reason above :)
<MilhousePunkRock> x16467498416: That's the future version of Kubuntu...
<abattoir> x16467498416: it is the 'next' version of (K)ubuntu which would be released in Oct. 2006
<abattoir> should, rather
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: Can you not boot at all, or doesn't it start X / KDE?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: interestingly, i just installed ndisgtk and opened it, and it still shows bcmwl5 as ebing installed
<ubuntu> it does not start KDE
<jmichaelx> good grief
<ubuntu> neither does it start x
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: Maybe a simple command can help you... Let me look it up
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm...something was not done cleanly...
<Richman_2> hi
<abattoir> jmichaelx: maybe ndisgtk reads from its own conf files which werent updated...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i'm not familiar w/ how it works
<jmichaelx> abattoir: could be, ill try to remove it
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: Boot into a shell and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" that will let you reconfigure X
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i though i asked you too.. you didnt?
<abattoir> not that it'd matter much...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i did remove it in the command line
<jmichaelx> or, i tried to
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and... it was still installed?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: apparently.....
<jmichaelx> i was shocked to see it show up in ndisgtk
<x16467498416> abattoir how do you have edgy already
<abattoir> x16467498416: anybody who wants to have it can :)
<ubuntu> thanks   mil  ... i try that out
<x16467498416> o
<abattoir> x16467498416: but you shouldnt expect it to be stable...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, i need to go now... will be back in a few minutes...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: or do you want to try this tomorrow... when you are....*cough* :P
<abattoir> hehe, dont take that seriously, was just joking :)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i don't get *cough* lol
<jmichaelx> but.... if you need to go, it is ok... i would just love to have the wireless working by next weekend
<abattoir> jmichaelx: well, i'll be back in a few mins.. if you can wait, that is
<abattoir> ok
<abattoir> brb
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yeah, i can wait
<x16467498416> ok so do we have lts on this ubuntu
<x16467498416> then will we have it it on the newt
<x16467498416> or eft
<x16467498416> bye pratibha!
<jordan_> hi
<x16467498416> hey
<x16467498416> do we get LTS on the next release of ubuntu
<Hobbsee> x16467498416: no
<x16467498416> or is the long term support just anything that starts with a 6 lke 6.04 6.1 ect
<x16467498416> ok, so why upgrade if you dont get support
<jordan_> how to install Enemy territory for linux ?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: What's the file called you downloaded?
<MilhousePunkRock> et-linux-2.60.x86.run? jordan?
<MilhousePunkRock> et-linux-2.60.x86.run? jordan_?
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know a place to get usplash-screens? Other than the 3 they have at kde-look.org that is...
<x16467498416> no
<x16467498416> i tried that all day, messed my comp up good thats wht i did
<x16467498416> installed splashy and what not
<vontux> how would one go about determining what drivers are being used for the different devices that ubuntu is able to run automatically, such as your computer's wifi card?
<x16467498416> splashy is absolutely terrible do not install it
<x16467498416> it always has some problem with xml something or other and crashes your system
<arepie> hello.. i have problem with wireless network. I can scan the network access point, but i can't connect, this is maybe the driver of my device is not valid. So, how could i repair this?
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock oki but i need direct rendering. I use ati driver becouse a don' habe error when I reboot computer :/
<MilhousePunkRock> x16467498416: The version numbers come from the release year and month: Dapper Drake 6.06 = released year 06 month 06
<jordan_> *have
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: One step at a time, let's install it first...
<x16467498416> arepie restart your router and try again
<x16467498416> o
<arepie> arkk..
<arepie> okey.. brb
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Open a shell, navigate to where the et-linux-2.60.x86.run is stored
<x16467498416> vontux run system settings
<x16467498416> then network interfaces it wil tell you what hardware it detects
<x16467498416> vontux ron the command kwirelessassistant
<x16467498416> that will tell you it autodetected your wireless or not
<MilhousePunkRock> x16467498416: Why did you tell arepie to restart his router? That doesn't make sense at all
<MilhousePunkRock> x16467498416: Do you even know what you are talking about?
<jordan_> Can I broken seciurty for MAC in Lan ?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: What?
<Healot> MAC spoofing
<jordan_> It's posible to have internet in 2 computer when I have regiter internet for only one MAC
<Healot> yes, possible
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Don't you have a router? Than it uses only one MAC for the outside world, the router's... The PC's MACs don't matter in that case
<arepie> I've restart the router, still can't connect
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock No i have internet in Local Are ( simple provider - one seciurity it"s MAC)
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: That was unecessary, don't listen to x16467498416
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Healot can probably help you...
<_rince_> mrgn
<MilhousePunkRock> What about ET, jordan_?
<grothesk> Having updated my kubuntu to kde 3.5.4 I'm missing the addressbar in konqueror. Any idea where to look for it?
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: so what should i do ?
<jordan_> it's working but a don"t start yet becouse i useing Ati driver
<MilhousePunkRock> grothesk: Are you the one from #linux-club.de blixx mentioned earlier in #kubuntu-de?
<edon> whye is libxine-extracodecs obsoleted?
<jordan_> Healot can you help witch MAC ?
<grothesk> I'm on linux-club.de, that's right.
<MilhousePunkRock> Join the german channel, blixx is there, he made a forum post about this problem, maybe he can help you...
<grothesk> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Open a shell and type "ifconfig"
<arepie> ok done.. and.. ?
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock fglrx have problem witch turn off and rebooting computer so I use Ati driver
<MilhousePunkRock> can you post it's output on a pastebin, arepie?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: I thought you needed help with installing ET at first...
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock is't oki Et is installing. I don't need help. Thanks a lot of
<arepie> hold on MilhousePunkRock
<jordan_> Healot can you help witch MAC ?
<MilhousePunkRock> the command was sh et-linux...run IIRC, jordan_
<Healot> what kind of help you need? jordan_
<MilhousePunkRock> Healot: Isn't spoofing MAC adresses kinda in the twilight zone?
<jordan_> what i must do for broke this seciurity  ?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Get a router... ;-)
<jordan_> What's kind of program  ?router it's too expensive for 2 months
<edon> nobody knows why is libxine-extracodecs obsolete, and what substitutes it?
<DB_Blade> please?
<notbbt> k7-smp is the poop
<Hobbsee> edon: it's not, add multiverse repositories
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: http://rafb.net/paste/results/RHyO2v27.html
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Checking...
<edon> Hobbsee: i've added it
<jordan_> Healot What's kind of program  ?router it's too expensive for 2 months
<Hobbsee> edon: after every "universe"?  you need to have it in two places.
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Assuming wlan0 is your wireless device, the drivers seem to be working
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: http://rafb.net/paste/results/sTSvIx41.html check this
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Can you post your /etc/network/interfaces too?
<arepie> what is the command for that
<arepie> print screen ?
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: http://rafb.net/paste/results/SYSydU92.html there you go
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: do "vi /etc/network/interfaces" on the shell and copy it...
<dhq> how do i mount an iso image
<Healot> sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso <mount folder>
<arepie> dhq, if you are on windows, you should have nero or other burning program to burn the image to a disk
<dhq> no kubuntu
<DB_Blade> what's wrong now?
<dhq> arepie: i am using kubuntu
* DB_Blade doesn't belive
<MilhousePunkRock> shouldn't k3b let you burn it? or do you really need to mount it, dhq?
<jmichaelx> ok there are some things about sudo that are really gay
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Do you use all the other network devices?
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: i need to mount it as you see i am a  newbie in linux i was using windows just shifted yesterday need to lern a lot
<Riddell> gnomefreak: hi
<DB_Blade> oh, yes... I remember
<gnomefreak> hi Riddell
<jmichaelx> when i try to move stuff from my desktop to trash, i have to be root\
<gnomefreak> Riddell: it looks good so far ;)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: rocking
<Riddell> gnomefreak: i386?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am still getting that fatal error, which is really confusing
<gnomefreak> yep
<DB_Blade> yes... you are, jmichaelx
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: This is a good place to work away your noobnes... :-)
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: no.. i just use 1 at the moment.. Lan cable.. but the wireless network i didn't disconecct it from my computer.. im using wireless usb
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: depends on who owns the file you are trying to move
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: thanx
<Riddell> gnomefreak: thanks
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: i know, it is no big deal
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: good practice is /home/ and /desktop/ should be user priv.
<gnomefreak> Riddell: no problem i love it :)
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Do you know which ethx your ethernet card is?
<jmichaelx> DB_Blade: i probably am lol
* DB_Blade laughs :))
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: no, i don't think so..
<dhq> how do i mount an iso image
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: I'd suggest you comment all those you don't need out with # in the ../interfaces
<jmichaelx> what i so frustrating is that i had this wirelss card working before i reinstalled
<MilhousePunkRock> according to your ifconfig it should be eth0 you are using, arepie
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: what if i clear the "/interface" and let it scan automaticaly again.. ?
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: We don't roll like that...
<bbt> whats the difference between dapper and edgy ?
<jmichaelx> *wonders if his wireless broadcom card would work better in edgy
<arepie> su
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Edit your /etc/network/interfaces in the way, that you put # in front of every line except those sections for lo, eth0 and wlan0
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: Besides that, a simple "auto" could make it all happen...
<jmichaelx> does edgy inclue 2.6.17?
<MilhousePunkRock> But that would be the next step
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: Yes...
<dhq> i was playing a song in amarok from my cd the cd is not ejecting  in konsole i typed "eject -r" device busy
<dhq> any way to remove the cd
<jmichaelx> MilhousePunkRock: i have heard that wireless is better supported in 2.6.17.....
<kuba> #ubuntu-pl
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, am back
<jmichaelx> broadcom wireless . i mean
<octan> hi all
<jmichaelx> wb again abattoir
<abattoir> jmichaelx: figured out something in the meanwhile?
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: I can't really say, but I know power management will work better, at least for me...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no, still getting the fatal error
<octan> can anyone tell me how i get this to work in kde? http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am wondering ifi would have better luck with edgy unstable
* DB_Blade doesn't belive
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell, do you have any influence to make edgy become 6.08 instead of 6.10? ;-)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: that's weird, because i have the file
* DB_Blade now understands
<abattoir> jmichaelx: no, it works fine in dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: Why is everyone so keen about XGL?
<DB_Blade> you sure?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: and unless you are comfortable with breakages, i wouldnt recommend edgy
<octan> MilhousePunkRock, why? cos its the future :) and its awsome.
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: i've done editing the comments, so whats next?
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: Maybe you should try the kororaa live cd and see if it works? can be found on kororaa.org
<ubuntu> guten Morgen alle
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: type "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0"
<octan> MilhousePunkRock, no thxz.. im kinda happy with my distro
<MilhousePunkRock> !xgl
<abattoir> jmichaelx: have you checked to see if the ndiswrapper.ko file exists?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jordan_> How when they fix problem witch turn off and rebooting on fglrx ?
<jordan_> How know when they fix problem witch turn off and rebooting on fglrx ?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: haben vielleicht etwas gegen deustche?!
<MilhousePunkRock> does that help, octan?
<jmichaelx> just kidding
<abattoir> no
<DB_Blade> please?
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: No, but this is the international channel...
<jmichaelx> haben Sie*
<octan> MilhousePunkRock, let me see
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i wonder why i do not have that file
<MilhousePunkRock> jmichaelx: Are you german anyway?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am tempted to reinstall yet again
* DB_Blade wants an autograph
<abattoir> jmichaelx: it is part of the kernel... linux-image-686, that is
<abattoir> jmichaelx: that'd be a good idea :)
<jmichaelx> MilhousePunkRock: no, lol, but i can talk german
<DB_Blade> what's so funny?
* MilhousePunkRock believes, DB_Blade is a bot
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am getting sick of reinstalling :-(
<DB_Blade> oh, yes... I remember
<MilhousePunkRock> DB_Blade: Who ever coded you should practise some more... :-P
<octan> MilhousePunkRock, ok that looks like an alright howto ;)
<octan> MilhousePunkRock, have you try it?  mean Xgl & compiz?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: check if your 386 kernel has the module
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: Nice... I wouldn't dare trying XGL on my old Laptop... But I downloaded the Live CD I mentioned earlier, but didn't try it yet...
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: I've seen videos though and was kinda impressed...
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NavM9V40.html this is the output
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: Let me look up a link of something that is even better...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: should i boot up in 386, or just look in the file?
<octan> hehe,. yea, a lappy would prob strugle with that
* DB_Blade ^_^
<abattoir> jmichaelx: first look...
<abattoir> i wont be surprised if it was there
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, ummmm, where do i look?
<abattoir>  /lib/modules/<386kernel>/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: Check this out --> http://honeybrown.ca/Pubs/BumpTop.html
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: There is some more altering to in the interfaces, I guess...
<octan> MilhousePunkRock, ok thxz :)
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: urmmm.. what is it~?
<MilhousePunkRock> octan: I don't know what OS that is though, they only give poor info...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yes, it is there
<abattoir> jmichaelx: try booting that kernel then...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: or, you can try reinstalling the 686 kernel
<arepie> brb
<DB_Blade> hope you'll come soon ;)
<jmichaelx> lemme try reinstalling...... by the way, i saw a madwifi folder... not sure if that is good
<abattoir> i dont think it'd help
<abattoir> jmichaelx: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ....'
<abattoir> put in the name of your kernel pkg... of course
<jordan_> I'am looking for dock (like in Vista)
<jmichaelx> abattoir: linux-686?
<octan> MilhousePunkRock that was awsome.. i want that :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Indeed... But like I said, the don't state what OS it is and what hardware they use...
<jordan_> anybody: I'am looking for dock in linux
<kosh> not really sure what you mean
<DB_Blade> why not, kosh?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Superkaramba maybe?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there an option to mute somone's output here?
<kosh> DB_Blade: why don't I know what he means by a dock? because I have seen lots of different things called docks and I have no idea what the vista one is
<DB_Blade> yes, that's right
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, i reinstalled and am still getting my fatal error.... probably reinstall time
<MilhousePunkRock> kosh: Don't bother talking to DB_Blade, I think it's a bot
<kosh> ah I see
<jordan_> kosh resizeing toolbar witch programe
<kosh> somebody should ban it
<MilhousePunkRock> I would like to mute him on my end... Is that possible?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Check out superkaramba
<kosh> yeah you can use /ignore
<kosh> what would you put in the dock?
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock oki I'm serching
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: I did that for you --> http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock Thanks :)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok, try booting into the 386
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ok, brb
<DB_Blade> msg me when your back, jmichaelx
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee examines DB_Blade 
<Hobbsee> hi DB_Blade
<MilhousePunkRock> i think the tuxbar might be something like you are looking for, jordan_
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@63-229-1-188.tukw.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
* DB_Blade was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<octan> erm,, i managed to get gdm to become my login manager, how do i get kdm back?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good Job Hobsee!
* kosh gives Hobbsee a cookie
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: :)
<Hobbsee> someone could have pinged me over that.
<MilhousePunkRock> I was wondering if it wa a bot about an hour ago...
<MilhousePunkRock> But I did not see your OP-status, Hobbsee
* abattoir wonders why, and reads up.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: freenode policy is to only get ops when needed
<MilhousePunkRock> That's why I didn't see it, you didn't have it, Hobbsee... :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: I think you should really try to stick to one project at a time though... Doing multiple things and none of them properly will get you nowhere...
<admin_> Mil .. thanks a lot ... my kubuntu works now
<MilhousePunkRock> Who, what, me? Nice that I could help...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: modprobe ndiswrapper worked this time
<abattoir> dmesg?
<MilhousePunkRock> admin_: Who are you anyway?
<admin_> i was the one u help with the display problem ... remember?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: several ndiswrapper errors
<ThunderStruck> anyone ever use ksmooth panel?
<admin_> i had trouble booting up my X and KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> With the wrong modes, who I told to reconfigure X?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: pastebin
<admin_> yup
<admin_> i need more help mil
<MilhousePunkRock> admin_: Try to hit the tab button after you type Mil, that will make my complete name come up, so I get notified that you talk to me when I am not in the channel window...
<admin_> MilhousePunkRock: ok thanks
<jmichaelx> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19155
<admin_> MilhousePunkRock: this is cool
<MilhousePunkRock> admin_: Indeed it is...
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the matter now, admin_?
<wckdkl0wn> how would i unpack snowball.0.3.tar.gz into $HOME/.kde/share/apps
* MilhousePunkRock hopes it's only basic things though, he is by far not an expert for anything...
<admin_> MilhousePunkRock: I am trying for decades to implement a samba server with kubuntu for a windows based network ... any leads you can give me?
<abattoir> kubuntu has been around for decades?;)
<MilhousePunkRock> admin_: No, sorry, I haven't looked into samba yet, I do my "file sharing" with the Windows PC through my USB thumb drive...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: weird
<ThunderStruck> abattoir: no kubuntu has only been around a few years
<jordan_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins   tallation and add the correct paths!
<admin_> MilhousePunkRock: its ok .... appreciate your help
<abattoir> jmichaelx: can you remove the driver? w/ -e?
<jordan_> I have error what's do next ?
<admin_> can anyone help with SAMBA here?
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: I believe that would be "sudo tar -xvcf /path/to/snowball.0.3.tar.gz /home/you/.kde/share/apps/"
<abattoir> ThunderStruck: oh, ok :P
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i'll try
<diego_cl> !binutils
<ubotu> I know nothing about binutils - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jordan_>  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins   tallation and add the correct paths!
<jordan_> a have error when I'am install suerkaramba
<wckdkl0wn> MilhousePunkRock: didnt work
<wckdkl0wn> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: How did you try it? "sudo apt-get install superkaramba"?
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, if I only knew what xvcf actually does... What does tar --help say about those?
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: ^^
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i uninstall it with -e. but it says it is not installed. however, when i ndiswrapper -l, it is still listed
<jordan_> no I'm compilation
<abattoir> jmichaelx: then nothing has changed i guess
<wckdkl0wn> thats all greek to me lol
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: You shouldn't do that if it's in the repos.. Use my apt-get command from above
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i suspect its your driver.... could be something else too though
<jmichaelx> abattoir: how do i get rid of the darned thing?
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock ok i know but I won't learn compilation
<octan> damn.. how do i get back kdm as my login manager? i managed to screw it up by installing gdm,, which i never should have done. ;(
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmmm....
<abattoir> jmichaelx: you install it w/ the .sys file right?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: the .sys file is in the folder
<abattoir> ok
<kane___> anyone here uses Skim IME ?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Put that on hold until you actually know what you are doing there...
* MilhousePunkRock is reading tar's man page ATM, wckdkl0wn...
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock oki but im don't won"t flood chat
<wolfmanz> Samba is installed by default with dapper?
<kane___> octan: you could try modifying ... cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<admin_> wolfmanz: i dont think so
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~/superkaramba-0.39$ cd /home/jordan/superkaramba-0.39/superkaramb
<jordan_> a-0.39
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~/superkaramba-0.39/superkaramba-0.39$ ./configure
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: That's what the pastebin is for... I would still suggest, you just use the packet from adept...
<wckdkl0wn> MilhousePunkRock: someone told me to mv snowball.0.3.tar.gz ~/.kde/share/apps; tar -xzvf snowball.0.3.tar.gz
<admin_> wolfmanz:  are u looking to install samba server?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i am just going to bed at this point... i wll try again soon, thanks again for the help
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: Does that work? You don't have to move it if you specify a target path...
<abattoir> jmichaelx: ok
* MilhousePunkRock was a little unsure about the correct suffixes, as usual...
<wolfmanz> admin_ i want to setup file sharing with xp there is a samba filer in /etc
<wolfmanz> samba folder
<wckdkl0wn> it moved it but didnt do anything else
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock in 99% checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins   tallation and add the correct paths!
<JamieBE> Lots of people in here.
<JamieBE> Hi everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> I guess you need root privileges to write something in that directory...
<MilhousePunkRock> try my command with the suffixes from the other guy's suggestion...
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock what's wrong
<admin_> wolfmanz: yeah i am trying to do the same ... i cannot get adept manager to install samba for me ... can u help
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Don't compile anything that is in the repos, especially if you do not know what it actually does!
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: Just use "sudo apt-get install superkaramba"
<JamieBE> Does KDE automatically stick devices on the desktop when they are plugged in?
<wolfmanz> admin i was just checking adept and i do have the samba common files but not samb installed so i gotta do that i guess
<wolfmanz> admin_ you may want to read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216692&highlight=xp+file+sharing
<MilhousePunkRock> JamieBE: It does for me, if you talk about a USB HDD for example...
<priscillia> hey
<JamieBE> MilhousePunkRock - Is there a way of turning this option off, so it doesn't auto mount on the desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> JamieBE: Most likely there is one, but I don't know it, sorry...
<MilhousePunkRock> JamieBE: And I think it does not mount it there, it's just a link
<wolfmanz> admin_ i just installed samba with adept and that went ok
<JamieBE> Nobody does! It seems like such an obvious thing.
<priscillia> hey jamie
<JamieBE> Hi Priscillia
<abattoir> morn] ] ] 
<priscillia> are you from belgium?
<admin_> wolfmanz: could you guide me how you do it?
<abattoir> ugh sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> JamieBE: Did you try asking in #kde ? although I am not sure if that really is a KDE matter...
<JamieBE> I am not, no.
<priscillia> because of the BE
<priscillia> could be
<wckdkl0wn> where do i apply themes at in kubuntu?
<jordan_> how to add superkaramba and kadu to autostart ?
<JamieBE> MilhousePunkRock: I don't even use KDE, I am running Gnome-Ubuntu
<wolfmanz> admin_ what the install of samba?
<JamieBE> But nobody knows in there!
<ThunderStruck> wckdkl0wn: system settings
<MilhousePunkRock> JamieBE: lol, this is Kubuntu... ;-)
<JamieBE> I know..... :)
<admin_> wolfmanz: yes wolf, could you guide me install the samba server
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: What kind of themes? KDM themes?
<wckdkl0wn> MilhousePunkRock: yea
<Healot> JamieBE: remove your user from these groups, hal, cdrom, floppy
<JamieBE> I have got more conversation here than in the #ubuntu help channel so far though!
<gnomefreak> now if i ca just figure out how to get ksmooth to sit at bottom i will love it
<dnkidjit> JamieBE: the devices are actually mounted into /media. i think you can enable / disable if they are shown with Configure Desktop->Behavior->Device Icons
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: do "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme"
<wolfmanz> admin_ are you not seeing samba in the list of things that adept can install?
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: That's the KDM Theme Manager, once you installed it (and restarted KDE?) it will reside in the system settings...
<wckdkl0wn> MilhousePunkRock: ty
<admin_> wolfmanz: yes i do not see the list of things i can install with adept
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: Once you have it I can guide you further...
<fritsch> admin_ perhaps there aren`t any?
<JamieBE> Healot - How would I remove a user from these groups? dnkidjit - I don't use KDE, and I don't think gnome has an alternative there.
<fritsch> admin_: try sudo apt-get update
<wolfmanz> admin your not seeing anything at no programs at all in the list?
<Kadran> hi, how can i restart the sound, i have skype doesn't work and no program use /dev/dsp
<jordan_> how to add superkaramba and kadu to autostart ?
<fritsch> Kadran: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<admin_> wolfmanz: all i see is the programs i have installed ... no SMB server
<wolfmanz> jordan just through karamba in your system tray that will load it every time you boot
<fritsch> Kadran: try the skype 1.3.0 beta packages, they already support alsa
<Kadran> fritsch: i tried this but skype still refuse to start?
<Kadran> i have it already
<fritsch> there you can switch to "use alsa"
<admin_> fritsch: i suspect it is not pointing to the appropriate repositories
<JamieBE> Healot, you still there dude?
<fritsch> ah, you get it with apt-get?
<Kadran> fritsch: yeah the problem happened when i tried to start skype and the Amarok was running
<admin_> ok i try that
<wolfmanz> admin_ in adept under the show options do you got show not installed checked off?
<fritsch> Kadran: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html <- have tried this version?
<fritsch> Kadran: here skype is working, while listening to music in amarok
<Kadran> yes i got it from the skype site
<fritsch> Kadran: benefit from alsa
<fritsch> Kadran: open skype, Tools->options
<JamieBE> dnkidjit: Would there be an equivenant for Gnome?
<Kadran> yeah i have done this before but i don't know why it refused this time
<dnkidjit> JamieBE: sorry. i don't use gnome. i don't know
<fritsch> Kadran: Sound Device, choose alsa
<JamieBE> Darn
<fritsch> Kadran: restart skype
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: Did you find it?
<Kadran> fritsch: still having this strange problem!
<admin_> wolfmanz: its ticked .... adept tells me all my packages are installed ... i suspect its pointing to the wrong repositories i.e. the CD
<fritsch> Kadran: did you use an earlier version of skype before?
<Kadran> yeah but i deleted the .skype folder before using the new version
<fritsch> Kadran: if you click in skype: help->about what version shows up?
<Kadran> 1.3.0.30
<fritsch> Kadran: and you chose alsa as your sound device?
<Kadran> i always use alsa
<fritsch> Kadran: okay, in amarok you also chose alsa? right?
<wolfmanz> admin_ goto the repositorie section of adept and in there look for 2 lines that have universe in them and see if they are greyed out
<Kadran> fritsch: yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> Morning AegeanLinux_!
<fritsch> Kadran: what says: sudo fuser /dev/dsp?
<AegeanLinux_> Hiya MilhousePunkRock
<fritsch> Kadran: or lsof /dev/dsp
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux_: How many days left til the release?
<Kadran> fritsch: nothing at all
<wolfmanz> abattoir is samba part of the universe repos?
<Kadran> no program use the /dev/dsp
<fritsch> Kadran: could you tell me again the error message?
<abattoir> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<abattoir> wolfmanz: main, ^^^^^^^^^
* AegeanLinux back
<admin_> wolfmanz: i cannot get adept loaded :(((
<wolfmanz> abattoir can you help admin_ he is having issues getting samba downloaded
<itzjbyrd> hello
<abattoir> wolfmanz: ok
<abattoir> admin_: tried apt-get?
<abattoir> admin_: 'sudo apt-get install samba' in a terminal/konsole
<admin_> abattoir: am trying now ....
<wolfmanz> i gotta watch these doods kill each other in the UFC lol brb
<abattoir> admin_: make sure you have adept closed, before doing it...
<JamieBE> FOUND IT!! >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75710.html
<JamieBE> Tx all 4 ur hlp n e way
<admin_> it says my samba was replaced by samba-common and smbclient which are already install
<admin_> abattoir: apt-get says my samba was replaced by samba-common and smbclient which are already installed
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: I am on my way to compiling xorg 7.1, so I would guess next few days ...
<AegeanLinux> __guess__
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: Nice...
<abattoir> admin_: what exactly do you want to do?
<abattoir> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<abattoir> admin_: see if that^^^^ helps you
<admin_> abattoir: i want my kubuntu to be a samba server in a windows network
<fritsch> admin_: just do sudo apt-get install samba
<admin_> fritsch: i just did that but it says my samba already installed ... i suspect mine is only a client ... i want my kubuntu to be a server
<abattoir> admin_: do those links help?
<admin_> ubotu: thanks .... i need to install the server daemon
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks .... i need to install the server daemon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> admin_: ubotu is a bot, a computer program :P
<fritsch> admin_: samba already installs the server daemon?
<fritsch> admin_: try: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<MilhousePunkRock> I'm sure ubotu has feelings too and is happy if someone actually thanks him though...
<abattoir> heh
<fritsch> admin_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Samba_Server (everything up from the beginning)
<admin_> fritsch: sudo says "command not found" :((((
<fritsch> admin_: use the TAB completion, could be named other, but try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<fritsch> admin_: it` s a step, be step howto
<fritsch> admin_: okay?
<admin_> fritsch: :((( not okay ..... there is no smbfs in my apt-get list ....I think my apts are pointing to the wrong repositories!
<abattoir> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<abattoir> admin_: its in main
<fritsch> admin_: something wrong with your sources.list?
<fritsch> admin_: at least you must have in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<admin_> fritsch: I agree ... how do i fix it?
<fritsch> admin_: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and look inthere, if the above line is in there
<fritsch> admin_: don`t know the "userfriendly" way ;-) I am from debian :-)
<chenlevy> Hi all.
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know how I can make OOo _not_ underline the Alt+<key> shortcuts in the menu?
<MilhousePunkRock> admin_: Maybe this helps:
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chenlevy> I have a crash probme with Konqueror
<chenlevy> I have makde a clean install of kubuntu dapper
<chenlevy> And then upgrade to kde 3.4.3 amarok 1.4.1 and latest koffice
<chenlevy> run easyubuntu
<fritsch> 3.5.3? correct?
<admin_> fritsch: my sources list was commented out!!! now its loading the update
<MilhousePunkRock> chenlevy: Just run the installation from the LiveCD again, that will format your harddrive and you can start from scratch again...
<chenlevy> yes 3.5.3
<fritsch> admin_: cool :-) just follow the howto
<viktor> anyone knows if the dapper server is down or something i cant use apt-get :P
<fritsch> chenlevy: does it hard freeze? or do you get an error message?
<chenlevy> now every site i point konq into it crashes
<fritsch> chenlevy: what leads to this crash? (I try to reproduce it)
<fritsch> chenlevy: something useful in .xsession-errors ?
<chenlevy> I get the crash manager and the app goes away
<fritsch> chenlevy: computer too warm?
<chenlevy> X is keep running
<fritsch> chenlevy: some strange konquer plugins installed?
<chenlevy> computer can be too warm but ony konq crashes
<chenlevy> I tries to remove konq-plugins - same problem
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know how I can make OOo _not_ underline the Alt+<key> shortcuts in the menu?
<fritsch> chenlevy: what stands there, if you click on "debug"? when the thing comes up?
<chenlevy> I can past the debug info (most of it is unknow symbol though)
<fritsch> chenlevy: no, don` t paste
<fritsch> chenlevy: there was something with no-paste in this channel
<fritsch> chenlevy: try looking in .xsession-errors
<fritsch> chenlevy: it`s in your home
<MilhousePunkRock> chenlevy: Put it in a paste bin, for example http://pastebin.ca
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<viktor> anyone knows how o get the digital audio outpot to work in kubuntu ?
<fritsch> viktor: try alsamixer to enable your digial output
<chenlevy> In the .xsession i get somthing like this (sory for the past but it is short)
<chenlevy> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<chenlevy> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<chenlevy>   Major opcode:  157
<chenlevy>   Minor opcode:  6
<chenlevy>   Resource id:  0xa3
<chenlevy> ASSERT: "data->bitmap" in kernel/qbitmap.cpp (222)
<chenlevy> KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<fritsch> chenlevy: what tells: ps aux |grep kded
<RawSewage> How do you increase the Recent Documents list from 10 to more
<chenlevy> my ps -aux |grep kded is:
<chenlevy> chenlevy  6544  0.1  1.7  34564 18468 ?        S    12:27   0:01 kded [kdeinit]  --new-startup
<viktor> fritsch that didn't work to well :/
<fritsch> chenlevy: okay, it`s running, sorry can`t help then..
<fritsch> viktor: does anything come out? what means too well? well != bad ;-)
<fritsch> chenlevy: sometimes it helps to rm -r ~/.kde* :-) but do not type anything wrong, it removes everything user kde related (amarok settings, all kde settings) be carefull and don`t place the * wrong
<viktor> fritsch no i starts alsamixer but i can't find out how to enable the digital output ??
<Ace2007> you mean rm -r ~/.kde/*
<fritsch> Ace2007: no, there is also a ~/.kderc i want to get
<fritsch> Ace2007: so I remove the direcotry .kde und the .kderc
<Ace2007> oh right ok
<fritsch> viktor: mmh, what is your soundcard?
<chenlevy> I have already tryied moveing my .kde/ and my .font* too, but I didn't try .kderc yet.
<chenlevy> I will try it now.
<chenlevy> I will need to disconnect to and restart X, so tanks for now
<fritsch> chenlevy: don`t give you much hope with it
<fritsch> chenlevy: no just logout and in
<viktor> fritsch Realtek ALC850 7.1
<fritsch> chenlevy: you culd try: strace konqueror (perhaps here you can see something)
<Ace2007> for me .kderc only has some colour values in it so what difference does deleting it make?
<chenlevy> fwiw konquoror works find as a file manager
<dhq_> how to mount a iso
<Ace2007> dhq_: you can find mount iso at kde-apps
<fritsch> Ace2007: it does not make many sense
<chenlevy> I have tried strace but was unable to get much smarter form the result
<dhq_> Ace2007:  whats kde-apps
<fritsch> chenlevy: but it crashed again?
<Ace2007> dhq_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<chenlevy> hold on
<dhq_> Ace2007: i downloaded the file its a tar .gz i am newbie so plz help
<chenlevy> I am back
<chenlevy> I am no running with a fresh .kde and .kderc and konq crashes like there is no tommorow
<dhq_> Ace2007: i have a bin/cue file and want to mount it
<fritsch> chenlevy: does the kernel say something about memory? dmesg
<fritsch> chenlevy: no tomorrow :-)
<Ace2007> dhq_: mount iso says it can mount bin/cue files
<MilhousePunkRock> brb
<fritsch> chenlevy: you could try a ram test? (did not see it so often crashing)
<chenlevy> I get nothing form /var/log/messages
<Ace2007> dhq_: Have you installed it?
<chenlevy> I will go and run memtest now
<fritsch> chenlevy: dmesg
<crparr> Hi! What is the correct way to install a flash plugin for mozilla firefox on an amd64?
<fritsch> crparr: not to install it :-)
<fritsch> crparr: http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=2141
<Ace2007> I have to go now, my sister is dragging me to blockbuster, bye :(
<chenlevy> can't find any obvious problems by dmesg
<crparr> Well - I also do not like flash - but two of my favorite sites use flash... therefor: how can I install the plugin for ff on amd64?
<fritsch> chenlevy: you could try the 3.5.4 beta? packages for kubuntu
<fritsch> crparr: 141
<fritsch> crparr: http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=2141
<chenlevy> where is the repos for  3.5.4 beta ?
<fritsch> chenlevy: tell me your packages.kubuntu line fr 353?
<chenlevy> fritsch: (I cannot page you in private) please explain the last message
<chenlevy> what is my sorces.list with reguard to 353 ?
<fritsch> chenlevy: which version of kde do you use?
<chenlevy> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<fritsch> chenlevy: to use it, you placed an extra entry into your /etc/apt/sources.list? correct?
<fritsch> chenlevy: try  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<fritsch> chenlevy: BUT I do not know if it`s working in any way ...
<chenlevy> Is that uses jonathan radell key?
<fritsch> chenlevy: a dist-upgrade will remove kdelibs-bin (because of this, i did not try)
<fritsch> chenlevy: yes
<chenlevy> ok thanks I will try it now
<fritsch> chenlevy: Jonathan Riddell, but be warned, never tested, you could end up very broken :-)
<fritsch> chenlevy: an apt-get upgrade is not enough, apt-get dist-upgrade does install more, i do not know if i should recommend this :-)
<fritsch> chenlevy: i do not
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: You are not familiar with OOo settings by any chance?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hmm, i dont use it, I use Koffice, but anyways ask, i might know...
<chenlevy> fritsch: thanks. I got it. but since it is borken as it is, I will give it a shot. Morever I will not have to patch kttsd. It is a plus for me
<crparr> one more question: Is it possible to emulate 32bit? In gentoo Linux that was the way to get 32bit tools to run.
<fritsch> chenlevy: downgrading can be very hard
<fritsch> chenlevy: good luck, what does it want to remove? when you say dist-upgrade?
<MilhousePunkRock> My OOo looks like this: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto3dz4.png
<MilhousePunkRock> Note the very fat underlining, abattoir, that's my problem...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: are these the same as your KDE fonts?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: i mean, same font style?
<MilhousePunkRock> Font style as in font name?
<fritsch> abattoir: I would suggest him to delete his personal ooo config files, because it`s really NOT looking normal
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Kcontrol/systemsettings has an option for GTK sytles and fonts... maybe that'd help
<fritsch> chenlevy: still there?
<abattoir> fritsch: hmm, i dont use OO.o, as i said, so i guess you'd know better :P
<MilhousePunkRock> It's solved, abattoir... "Using system fonts for user interface" was the problem... fritsch too
<fritsch> abattoir: yes, your way was much better :-)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: in the GTK styles/fonts thing?
<fritsch> abattoir: fixed, cool.
<abattoir> fritsch: hmm... whatever :P
<MilhousePunkRock> OOo is a GTK app? o_O Another thing staining my KDE... ;-)
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: yes it is
<AegeanLinux> Make it look nice VIA using a program called 'QtCurve'
<AegeanLinux> then it will fit into KDE ;)
<AegeanLinux> (so will firefox and other GTK+ apps)
* AegeanLinux is going to watch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bill The Bill
<menno_> hi. is Kino a good videoprog for using with a DVcam?
<theoverload> hi all
<MilhousePunkRock> !qtcurve
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtcurve - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !info qtcurve
<ubotu> Package qtcurve does not exist in dapper
<LacertaII> i seem to have a problem with wireless assistant
<LacertaII> how can i configure it?
<LacertaII> Most screenshots show the "configure"-button which i don't have
<noiesmo> eqit
<noiesmo> exit
<noiesmo> quit
<schmo> anyone here made use of kdevelop on kubunti?
<schmo> kubuntu
<kraut> moin
<Ace2005> I'm back!!!!
<abattoir> back from the future? :P
<Ace2005> hi abattoir
<Ace2005> no from the past
<abattoir> Ace2005: hello Ace2005, werent you Ace2007 in the morning?
<abattoir> well then 'Back to the Future' then
<Ace2007> oh yes i was
<Ace2007> would anyone by any chance know how to configure ksensors?
<Ace2007> how do i make it show my CPU temperature
<chenlevy> fritsch, and everybody: here are the results of my upgrade to 3.5.4 beta with respect to my konq crashes.
<Ace2007> when i try to start lm-sensors i get Setting sensors limits...                                             [fail] 
<chenlevy> In short. It solved the problems
<Ace2007> chenlevy: so how about the extended edition?
<chenlevy> I am unsure for why konqeror was broken on my end.
<diego_cl> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<chenlevy> It was an almose by the book clean installation
<Ace2007> what new things are there?
<Ace2007> why almost?
<chenlevy> but as a web broser konq was crashing on me *everytime*
<chenlevy> so taking fritsch's advice I upgraded to 3.5.4 beta and now konq works find
<Ace2007> its been crashing on me a bit too, it might be a plugin issue
<chenlevy> I have the expected beta brakage, but I will plow along with it, resolveing it as i go
<chenlevy> Thanks for everybody for the advice.
<zsuzsi> hi
<zsuzsi> i have created a kubuntu GRUB boot splash for widescreen displays
<zsuzsi> any way i can upload it somewhere so other people will see?
<Ace2007> imageshack?
<zsuzsi> where is that?
<Ace2007> google it
<zsuzsi> ok :)
<Ace2007> http://imageshack.us/
<zsuzsi> do they take .xpm.gz files too?
<Ace2007> imageshack is just for images, i want to see what it looks like before i install it
<zsuzsi> ok
<zsuzsi> but even xpm is unsupported.
<Ace2007> you could put it on rapidshare
<zsuzsi> shall i just convert it then?
<zsuzsi> oh
<zsuzsi> another site i never heard of :p
<chenlevy> Ace2007: I have signled out the konq-plug issue by removing the package, but it went boom anyway
<zsuzsi> there, here's the download link: http://rapidshare.de/files/27431859/WidescreenKubuntuBootSplash.xpm.html
<zsuzsi> it doesnt look like its widescreen
<ninniuz> hi how come the latest kernel available is 2.6.15 while the latest stable release is 2.6.17?
<zsuzsi> coz the resolution is 640x480
<Ace2007> chenlevy: thanks for the info
<zsuzsi> but it is shrinked so when GRUB spreads it, it fits perfectly.
<ninniuz> where can I get some sort of kernel release plan ?
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: so where does the text go?
<zsuzsi> above the kubuntu logo.
<zsuzsi> grub takes care of that.
<zsuzsi> in fact, the kubuntu logo kinda lies inside the box
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: i think i'll have a go too
<zsuzsi> so the choices are above it, but the text is at the bottom
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: Is there a limit on the colours you can use?
<zsuzsi> yes
<zsuzsi> 14
<zsuzsi> the image has to be 640x480, and 14 colours.
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: Not enough colours :( i want more
<grothesk_> Having upgraded my kubunut dapper to kde 3.5.4 arts now keeps crashing when a systemsound is being played.
<grothesk_> What can I do about it?
<zsuzsi> i know, me too. but i dont know how that can be done. i just read some stuff about it on the internet and they all said it just has to be 14 colours.
<zsuzsi> grothesk_, is it your entire desktop that crashes or just the program you are trying to use?
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: well there won't be this restriction in grub2
<zsuzsi> ah i'm very happy about that!!!!
<zsuzsi> :D
<zsuzsi> is that coming with edgy?
<grothesk_> zsuzsi: It' just  artsd.
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: its in the repo now but i'm not touching it, i'm not reinstalling again this week
<zsuzsi> whatrepo?
<zsuzsi> one of the standard ubuntu repos?
<Ace2007> zsuzsi: how do i find out which one?
<zsuzsi> um, i have no clue, other than when you disable all the other repos you can't find it in synaptic. it doesn't matter if it's in one of the standard ubuntu repos. :p
<zsuzsi> grothesk_, do you get some kind of a signal (eg. "signal 11")?
<zsuzsi> or error message, or something?
<Ace2007> grothesk_: it it like when you press play and everything crashes, and nothing works, and the mouse stops working and the keyboard does nothing and the only option is to press the reset button?
<grothesk_> zsuzsi: Signal 6 SIGABRT
<grothesk_> Ace2007: No, just artsd crashes.
<Ace2007> grothesk_: seems like i'm the only one it happens to
<grothesk_> #1  0x43af3933 in waitpid () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<zsuzsi> grothesk_ (and Ace2007?) it seems like a KDE related problem
<zsuzsi> i've found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=437587
<Ace2007> grothesk_: well you could disable arts
<zsuzsi> the last post there seems to suggest a solution?
<zsuzsi> yes, you can just simply try to run eg. ALSA.
<zsuzsi> though i'm not entirely sure how to do that off the top of my head..
<zsuzsi> anyway, is there a central kubuntu arts site, or something?
<MuJ> he's running alsa already
<MuJ> it's kernel component, whereas arts is application
<diego_cl> is there a "start" folder on kubuntu ?!?!
<Ace2007> diego_cl: like run on startup?
<MuJ> what's "start" "folder"?
<diego_cl> yes
<Ace2007> ~/.kde/Autostart/
<diego_cl> THANKS !
<RawSewage> my update kdelibs-data has been broken for several days now
<Ace2007> thats a statement and not a question
<grothesk_> Turned off arts. Works for me... *g*
<RawSewage> my update kdelibs-data has been broken for several days now.  is it broekn for anyone else?
<zsuzsi> RawSewage, um, not for me.
<RawSewage> weird
<Ace2007> RawSewage: Why is it broken?
<RawSewage> I dont know
<fritsch> RawSewage: which version?
<RawSewage> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<RawSewage> I assume the latest
<fritsch> RawSewage: 3.5.4 or 3.5.3
<RawSewage> what is it.   /exec
<diego_cl> Ace2007: my startup folder is empty and when I login in Kubuntu KDE, an internet website and the mixer are opened
<RawSewage> what is it.   /exec kde-version
<fritsch> RawSewage: run kcontrol
<RawSewage> Qt: 3.3.6
<RawSewage> KDE: 3.5.3
<RawSewage> kde-config: 1.0
<RawSewage> you can type /exec kdeversion
<RawSewage> in Konversation
<fritsch> RawSewage: what do you mean exactly with broken? not installable?
<Ace2007> diego_cl: that is because kubuntu is set to carry on from the time you shut down, do you want it to start with nothing?
<diego_cl> yes
<diego_cl> only with some things in the taskbar
<RawSewage> fritsch, its stuck on  'There is 1 updated package available'  .   When I try to apply the update, it stops halfway though, and gives me the error
<Ace2007> diego_cl: run kcontrol
<diego_cl> the issue is that it open very old things !
<Ace2007> diego_cl: go into KDE Components > Session Manager
<fritsch> RawSewage: dpkg -i --force /var/cache/apt/archives/YOURPACKAGE.deb
<fritsch> RawSewage: just try
<Ace2007> diego_cl: then set it to start wih empty session
<RawSewage> I dont know what package
<RawSewage> kdelibs-data
<fritsch> RawSewage: open a terminal
<RawSewage> I'll try what you said
<fritsch> RawSewage: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ace2007> diego_cl: now it will start with nothing open at startup
<fritsch> RawSewage: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/yourpackage.deb
<fritsch> RawSewage: replace yourpackage, of course
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> there is no deb
<RawSewage> oh well, thx
<RawSewage> Ill just wait
<fritsch> RawSewage: do sudo apt-get upgrade
<fritsch> RawSewage: what happens then?
<RawSewage> hm
<RawSewage> after running it in a terminal
<RawSewage> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2_all.deb (--unpack):
<RawSewage>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package ktorrent
<RawSewage> I'll be back in 30 minutes
<diego_cl> Ace2007: i knew that, but thanks. now, can you tell me WHY my session starts with things that y didnt leave open the last time i used the computer ?!?!  they are always the same two things
<fritsch> RawSewage: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2_all.deb
<RawSewage> ok, I'll try that
<RawSewage> thx
<Ace2007> diego_cl: what ones are they?
<fritsch> RawSewage: working?
<RawSewage> fritsch, it got rid of the tray Alert.  I got this error though:  ** (process:21521): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<steven> Hey, guys.
<RawSewage> but I guess it cleared it
<diego_cl> Ace2007: a website in konqueror and the sound mixer
<fritsch> RawSewage: nothing to do with the error
<smoq> hey
<RawSewage> fritsch, so it's fixed?
<steven> Okay, first time on KDE. Normally use to GNOME.
<fritsch> RawSewage: try again sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fritsch> RawSewage: If then working okay - fixed :-)
<steven> ;)
<diego_cl> Ace2007: sound mixer as a window (not only as an icon at the taskbar)
<steven> I've been converted.
<smoq> which IRC klient are the best at dapper?
<RawSewage> fritsch, all fixed.  thanks a lot
<Ace2007> diego_cl: strange konqueror should not come and neigher should kmix
<steven> smoq: X-Chat.
<I_Eat_Plastic> xchat
<steven> I hate Konversation.
<fritsch> RawSewage: no problem ... have fun
<steven> Gah.
<fritsch> i am currently using ksirc
<smoq> thanx
<nEcrodamos> konversation also works fine
<steven> Meh.
<I_Eat_Plastic> irssi <3 lol
<fritsch> it`s okay for chatting, but konversation is the dapper standard
<steven> It's just personal opinion.
<fritsch> yes
<ubuntu> how do i install java in kubuntu ?
<steven> I_Eat_Plastic: I tried using IRC in Terminal, but I'd always close the window and go "DAMNIT!"
<ubuntu> how do i install java in kubuntu ?
<smoq> 10 minutes ago, I've install konversation
<smoq> :D
<I_Eat_Plastic> ubuntu: I have the same problem.
<steven> ubuntu: Google the Ubuntuforums.org for Automatix. That will help you.
<ubuntu> thx
<nEcrodamos> automatix is realy good
<I_Eat_Plastic> I actually came here with an issue with Java, anyone mind helping?
<steven> Love it. That's what I'm doing right now.
<diego_cl> Ace2007: I thing that my brother was viewing that website... and he didn't know linux... maybe he crashed the computer! can I erase some folder to fix that ?
<Ace2007> if you delete .kde then all of kde's settings will be gone
<noiesmo> I heard automatix is crap and people have lots of problems
<I_Eat_Plastic> Everything I try to install / uninstall, or do anything that makes any change to my system, Adept always gives me an issue while processing "sun-java5-doc"... After this Adept give me an error box and takes me back to the main screen.
<steven> noiesmo: Then they should post that in Ubuntuforums.org and tell the Developers.
<steven> Common Sense regins in again!
<steven> VICTORY!
<diego_cl> Ace2007: can you tell me which folders from .KDE can I erase ?
<steven> diego_cl: I think .kde is a file.
<fritsch> steven: no, it`s a direcotry
<diego_cl> :o
<steven> Oh. :D
<fritsch> drwx------  .kde
<|lostbyte|> :P
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys.
<steven> Yo.
<steven> What the....
<dhq> hey
<steven> Something is horribly wrong, when you can die while doing updates.
<steven> :D
<dhq> |lostbyte|:
<Ace2007> die doing updates?
<|lostbyte|> steven, :)
<steven> Yeah. Like so much time has passed that....your kaput.
<steven> You know, End of Story. Connection Reset by Peer. Pipe Broken. Processor overheat.
<steven> Dead.
<dhq> hey the most of pakages availible are not there in my adept
<|lostbyte|> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<|lostbyte|> dhq, ^^
<steven> Oooooh.
<diego_cl> Ace2007: i found the problem!  (i think)
<steven> Gotten frisky with the remote commands, eh?
<Ace2007> diego_cl: what was it?
<diego_cl> Ace2007: there was some files that i erased from the temp folder in ~/.KDE/
<Ace2007> diego_cl: so you erased the whole thing so that kde will be forced to start with a fresh working config?
<diego_cl> Ace2007: but im not 100% sure, know im going to reboot, THANKS!
<diego_cl> Ace2007: no, i only erased 3 files from...
<fritsch> diego_cl: reboot only if you change your kernel :-) linux != windows
<dhq> |lostbyte|: so to get all the packages in my adept what do i have to do
<|lostbyte|> dhq, Read the links ubotu GAve, will help you understand..
<diego_cl> Ace2007: .kde/tmp-salita/
<dhq> |lostbyte|: i read but  dont seem to undersatn
<diego_cl> Ace2007: salita is my computer name
<|lostbyte|> Which part you didt understand ?
<Ace2007> diego_cl: yea i looked in there, all i had was two crash logs and ksycoca
<diego_cl> Ace2007: yes, me too
<Ace2007> diego_cl: so did it fix it?
<diego_cl> Ace2007: and the two crash logs are from the webstite tha open it when i login
<steven> Hey, how do I set keyboard shortcuts in KDE?
<diego_cl> Ace2007: i dont know yet, i have to reboot
<|lostbyte|> dhq, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ace2007> steven: kcontrol > Regional and Accessibility and go into Keyboard Shortcuts
<Ace2007> steven: go into input actions instead
<Ace2007> and add a new action
<steven> Ace, and that is where?
<steven> >.>
<slow-motion> hallo
<Ace2007> steven: kcontrol? just press Alt+F2 and type in kcontrol
<Ace2007> steven: kcontrol > Regional and Accessibility and go into input actions
<steven> Got it.
<derlinuxanf> dir kann mir einer helfen habe hier ein packet entpackt und jetzt will ich es installieren
<steven> derlinuxanf: English.
<derlinuxanf> deutsch
<derlinuxanf> wie kann ich privat schreiben
<steven> English?
<grothesk_> derlinuxanf: join kubuntu-de
<steven> Thanks grothesk_
<wombatunder> hi
<Ace2007> hi
<wombatunder> I've got some ubuntu Q's, can you help? please?
<Ace2007> so whats the question?
<dimka> hello! I'm lost in ubuntu's site. Please anyone point me to howto on installing binary nvidia in _kubuntu_ :)
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<steven> Hobbsee: Wouldn't Automatix work also, for the more simpler route?
<dimka> Hobbsee: that's for _ubuntu_
<abattoir> dimka: most of the instructions apply for kubuntu as well
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<dimka> abattoir: but there's no synaptic package manager :)
<Hobbsee> steven: automatix likes to break things, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> dimka: shouldnt matter.
<steven> Hobbsee: Nothing bad yet, here.
<abattoir> dimka: there's adept :)
<Hobbsee> dimka: okay, substitute synaptic with adept
<steven> Ran it two years in a GNOME enviroment, and now I'm running it in a KDE enviroment.
<Ace2007> dimka: apt-get install synaptic
<dimka> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<abattoir> dimka: and 'gedit' w/ 'kate' if you come across that :P
<Ace2007> dimka: sorry that should be sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Hobbsee> Ace2007: well, that's the other possibility.
<Ace2007> Hobbsee: i like synaptic for some reason
<wombatunder> I'm running ubuntu 6 off a boot cd and firefox is telling me I need to install a java plugin but it won't do it on it's own and I can't work out how to do it myself. this is the first time I have ever used linux.
<dimka> thanks to all :)
<McScruff> wombatunder: open adept
<Hobbsee> !java
<dimka> one more thing: why kmail is missing in my Internet  menu???
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<wombatunder> what's that?
<Hobbsee> wombatunder: ^
<Hobbsee> dimka: it's under as kontact
<dimka> Hobbsee: no, kontact is missing too :). And no way to get it separate?
<Ace2007> Ok i'm off bye everyone :)
<Hobbsee> dimka: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<abattoir> dimka: kontact is under office
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ahh...is that it...
<abattoir> i guess :)
<McScruff> bbl
<dimka> Hobbsee: I'm novice, so I'll try it. Now my questions are all stupid ;)
<dimka> btw, easyubuntu didn' work :)
<Hobbsee> dimka: ahh...didnt it?  and there are no stupid questions
<Hobbsee> dimka: did you check out the first time documentation?  i think it's under kmenu, help - from what i recall, it's pretty good
<dimka> Hobbsee: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<dimka> Hobbsee: not yet, I'll check it
<abattoir> !info flashplugin-nonfre
<ubotu> Package flashplugin-nonfre does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<abattoir> dimka: you'd need to enable the multiverse repository
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> dimka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu should be _kubuntu_ specific :)
<dimka> abattoir: I checked that checkbox in easyubuntu :)
<dimka> wow, ppl! So much info :). I'm off to reading it all ;)
<dimka> see ya :)
<wombatunder> Sorry, I'm being a bit dumb today, I didn't understand any of what I read in the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. Does anybody feel like helping a complete noob one on one?
<abattoir> wombatunder: firefox right?
<wombatunder> yeah
<abattoir> wombatunder: open a terminal/konsole and run 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin'
<abattoir> wombatunder: after that, open up firefox, see if the plugin is installed and if it works
<abattoir> i'm not sure if you need the JRE before that though
<wombatunder> it said
<wombatunder> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin/Reading package lists... Done/Building dependency tree... Done/E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin
<abattoir> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<abattoir> wombatunder: enable the multiverse repository
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<wombatunder> how?
<abattoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wombatunder> hang on
<wombatunder> will that work for ubunut?
<wombatunder> ubuntu
<abattoir> ubuntu and kubuntu share the same base... for Ubuntu, the default desktop environment is Gnome, while for Kubuntu it is KDE
<wombatunder> ok
<Tm_T> hi abattoir :)
<abattoir> so, while there'd be some minor differences, especially different applications etc., but the core procedure is pretty similar :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: hello :)
<wombatunder> does kde deal with windows programs?
<Tm_T> wombatunder: wine is what you're looking for
<abattoir> wombatunder: as in Microsoft Windows?
<wombatunder> yeah, sorry
<abattoir> then as Tm_T said, wine is the program...
<wombatunder> I've read so much over the last few days that most of it has become a blur :-S
<abattoir> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<abattoir> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Tm_T> wombatunder: give it a time, and you will learn a lot
<abattoir> these should get you started^^^^
<wombatunder> that sounds familiar
<steven> Everyone still here?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> we are all gone home
<steven> Thanks.
<steven> :D
<Tm_T> ;)
<steven> I was actually messing with Guard Dog.
<steven> Uhh...
<steven> I have a 173ms lag.
<steven> Yay.
<steven> 95.
<Tm_T> that's not much
<steven> Tm_T: I know.
<Tm_T> be worried when it's over a minute ;)
<steven> I'm use to 80's to 95.
<steven> Yeah, that'd worry me.
<Tm_T> I'm too used to < 10s lags
<abattoir> Tm_T: hehe, GPRS days? :P
<steven> >.>
<Tm_T> abattoir: yup
<Tm_T> even ssh terminal had 5s lag to every keypress
<wombatunder> can you install ubuntu on an NTFS partition?
<steven> No.
<wombatunder> crap
<steven> You can repartition it...
<steven> And split your HDD in any way.
<abattoir> wombatunder: ntfs write support in linux is still highly experimental
<ccc_> good actually, since ntfs is crap
<wombatunder> when I reboot will I have to go through all this again?
<abattoir> wombatunder: yes, unless you decide to install it, of course :)
<wombatunder> what's the smallest hdd I can use? I have some small ones lying around
<abattoir> i guess a normal ubuntu install is around ~3 GB
<wombatunder> just to install a boot of ubuntu?
<abattoir> wombatunder: how much extra you'd need depends on you
<wombatunder> is ther a page file or something similar? where would the additional apps need to be installed?
<abattoir> wombatunder: this ofcourse comes with almost all common desktop applications installed...
<abattoir> wombatunder: you mean what additional apps are available?
<wombatunder> I can read NTFS but not write from linux is that right?
<abattoir> wombatunder: there are thousands of packages... you can browse them at packages.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> wombatunder: yes
<wombatunder> what filesystem does linux use? FAT32?
<abattoir> wombatunder: nope, linux uses more advanced filesystems like ext3, reiserfs and xfs...
<abattoir> :P
<wombatunder> not accessable from windoze?
<abattoir> wombatunder: nope, unless you use additional software
<wombatunder> so it is possible? I'm thinking dual boot 'cause the missus won't want anything to do with linux.
<abattoir> wombatunder: yes, dual boot would be a good idea :)
<wombatunder> can I change fat32 files from linux?
<abattoir> wombatunder: yes
<wombatunder> that would explain the cold shiver I got when i chose NTFS when I installed win XP ;)
<drbreen> wombatunder: ntfs is the ev1l
<wombatunder> so I'm learning
<wombatunder> this might not be the right place to ask but, can you make a FAT32 partition bigger than 27gig?
<wombatunder> I don't think I can actually install java.
<wombatunder> I got an error
<wombatunder> what does this command do? "rm -rf *" without the ""
<dimsuz> wombatunder: deletes all files in current dir
<wombatunder> I thought so
<dimsuz> will apt-get install continue downloading or starts it from beg - if I interrupt it with CTRL-C?
<abattoir> dimsuz: from what i have seen, it continues
<dimsuz> abattoir: ok :)
<dimsuz> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidia-glx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dimsuz> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<dimsuz> hmm interesting... ubotu said that nvidia is version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3, and my apt-get is currently installing almost the same version, only with -1 at the end.
<dimsuz> and I just updated
<dimsuz> why is this so?
<abattoir> dimsuz: you are sure about the kernel version, right? 2.6.15.11?
<dimsuz> abattoir: yes, in both cases.
<dimsuz> after ubotu's comes "-3", my apt-get now downloads "-1" :)
<dimsuz> abattoir: oh, am I clean enough? :) i've not very perfect english...
<abattoir> dimsuz: of course, i understood you :)
<abattoir> weird inded
<dimsuz> abattoir: well, that's not a big issue. I'm just curious.
<abattoir> *indeed
<dimsuz> abattoir: maybe this is because i didn't do _upgrade_? I only "fetched updates" with adept.
<jordan_> hi
<dimsuz> And now try to learn commandline apt :)
<Keddie> help, I downloaded and installed a kde screensaver, however I am using gnome. any idea how I can run the screensaver in gnome? I asked in the ubuntu channel, but did not get an answer.
<abattoir> dimsuz: i dont use adept, but i think that is equivalent to 'sudo apt-get update'
<abattoir> dimsuz: not sure... wait a sec
<jordan_> anybody useing superkaramba
<jordan_> ?
<wombatunder> thanx for your help abattoir, I'll hunt down a spare hdd and do an install I think. later.
<abattoir> jordan_: me...
<abattoir> wombatunder: no problem :)
<abattoir> jordan_: i'm familiar w/ it, even though i'm not using it currently
<Teejay_wp> hi anybody had problems with skype when they installed it on kubuntu
<jordan_> abattoir i looking for something like Dock in Vista
<abattoir> dimsuz: why dont you try 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<dimsuz> abattoir: appears so
* abattoir wonders what the dock in vista is
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> vista?
<abattoir> microsoft gives its own names to already existing stuff...
<Teejay_wp> I tried to call somebody but it said I had a problem with the sound device, the headphone and mic appear to be not on mute
<jordan_> abattoir object dock, star dock ?
<jordan_> toolbar witch program
<abattoir> jordan_: stardock is a company :P
<abattoir> for a dock, kxdocker is good
<jordan_> something like MAc OS
<abattoir> its not superkaramba though
<Tm_T> abattoir: you should turn on MS translator -plugin to your irc-client
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<jordan_> abattoir thanks
<abattoir> Tm_T: hehe... well, they call desktop widgets 'gadgets'...
<Tm_T> ugh
<abattoir> so i'd expect them to call something else a 'dock' and a 'dock something else :P
<Tm_T> abattoir: I bet they make it as registered trademark or so
<abattoir> Tm_T: of course, and say it is an *innovative* feature, when it has existed for so many years
<Tm_T> exactly =)
<Tm_T> oh I love the power of pullshit, err, I mean, promotion
* Tm_T hides
<dimsuz> abattoir: I want to do step-by-step learning :). I just installed kubuntu ;)
<abattoir> dimsuz: sure, what do you want help with?
<abattoir> dimsuz: installing nvidia drivers?
<Tm_T> dimsuz: are you willing to use time and patience?
* abattoir has no experience w/ that though :(
<Tm_T> abattoir: I do
<abattoir> Tm_T: well, then you can help him... if he needs help w/ that :)
<Tm_T> yup
<abattoir> Tm_T: btw, any idea on when Kopete 0.12.2 is expected?
<Tm_T> abattoir: never?
<abattoir> or is it .3
<Tm_T> abattoir: 0.12.1 is latest
<Tm_T> and no idea if need one more bugfixrelease
<abattoir> Tm_T: oh, ok :)
<dimsuz> abattoir: I'm doing it now :). I meant that I don't do dist-upgrade because I want to learn commands one by one ;).
<Tm_T> I already have 0.50 working
<dimsuz> abattoir: Thank you very much - you're very responsive! :)
<abattoir> dimsuz: oh, ok...
<abattoir> dimsuz: hehe
<dimsuz> Tm_T: what do you mean?
<abattoir> Tm_T: of kopete?
<Tm_T> abattoir: yes
<Tm_T> dimsuz: I mean, if you have time and patience, you will learn a lot :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: hmmm, 0.12->0.50? :P
<Tm_T> dimsuz: and have fun too :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: well, 0.12 -> 1.0
<dimsuz> Tm_T: ah, of course :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: but 0.50 is pre-pre-preborkage of 1.0
<abattoir> Tm_T: interesting, i heard k3b might do the leap too...
<Tm_T> dimsuz: then if you need help, just ask ;)
* dimsuz just installed nvidia. gone to set it up now
<dimsuz> Tm_T: thanks!
<Tm_T> abattoir: Kopete 1.0 is planned to release in KDE4
<abattoir> Tm_T: hmmm... so its still a long time away then...
<Tm_T> abattoir: yup
<abattoir> Tm_T: thanks for the info :)
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> abattoir: btw KDE4 is already hilarious
<abattoir> Tm_T: heh, what do you mean?
<Tm_T> crashy++ <3
<abattoir> Tm_T: of course... :)
* abattoir should try it out one day :P
<Tm_T> yes, but now it doesn't only crash all the time, I get some apps running too =)
<Tm_T> ...before they crash
<abattoir> hehe
<Tm_T> Kate seemst to work pretty well
<Tm_T> and Konsole is already in alpha
<abattoir> Tm_T: you are running it in dapper, right?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> Qt: 4.2.0-snapshot-20060701 KDE: 3.9.02 (>= 20060717) Konsole: 2.0alpha
<abattoir> oh, they already are using qt4.2
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<abattoir> BluesKaj: hi :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: I run stuff inside KDE3
<BluesKaj> hey abattoir, how's things ?
<Tm_T> abattoir: so it's only single apps that does crash, not whole environment ;)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: all's well :)
<BluesKaj> good! :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: aah.. so technically not KDE4 :P
<abattoir> BluesKaj: i hope they are w/ you too :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: yup, otherwise I could not do anything ;)
<abattoir> Tm_T: do you actually develop something(in qt4.x) or are you just 'testing' KDE4?
<BluesKaj> I'm fine, trying paste some synaptic update errors in pastebin but it's not responding very quickly today...it's not serious but it's a PITA
<abattoir> not that qt4.x requires you to run KDE4
<abattoir> BluesKaj: tried some other service?
<Tm_T> abattoir: I test atm, will try developing as soon as I get myself to working condition :)
<BluesKaj> what other service isthere , abattoir ?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: you using pastebin.ca?
<BluesKaj> nope .com
<abattoir> BluesKaj: well, its closer home, :P so might work faster
<Pupeno> is it possible to compile linux-source-2.6.17_2.6.17-5.16 only for my architecture instead of for all of them ?
<BluesKaj> maybe .ca  will work , ok
<abattoir> Pupeno: i had the impression that it'd only compile for you architecture... that being the point of compiling...
<Pupeno> abattoir: nope, it generate packages for all the ubuntu-supported architectures.
<Tm_T> =)
<abattoir> Pupeno: oh, i didnt know that...
<BluesKaj> ok abattoir, yer right ...here are the errors , http://pastebin.ca/105095
<abattoir> BluesKaj: installing from an external repo?
<jordan_> kxdocker is shit !
<abattoir> jordan_: hehe... why'd you say that?
<jordan_> abattoir too many reason :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I found some new repos cuz i screwed up my original sources list so found these that had several additions
<abattoir> BluesKaj: i guess that explains it... try removing 'openoffice.org-help-en-us' package first
<abattoir> jordan_: i use it, and find it to be good :)
<BluesKaj> ok, will try that
<Flosoft> hey
<abattoir> jordan_: in fact i'd say among the docks i have used for KDE it is the best...
<Flosoft> what do I need as packages to use NVIDIA
<Flosoft> graphics
<abattoir> jordan_: you could however try things like ksmoothdock and a couple of superkaramba solutions
<Flosoft> I changed xorg.conf and replaced all nv with nvidia
<jordan_> abattoir I'm looking for something like this --> http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/MediaGuide/index.6.jpg
<Flosoft> and I installed nvidia-glx
<Flosoft> but it doesn't seems to work
<abattoir> jordan_: well, kxdocker is like that...
<Tm_T> abattoir: I also will try to run/port KDE stuff to win32
<abattoir> jordan_: it doesnt have tabs though
<abattoir> Tm_T: for KDE4?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> it's been failure this far
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: I alway use nvidia-xconfig (just run it with sudo and it sets up everything it needs) you may need linux-restricted-modules for your kernel version
<Tm_T> couldn't get even Qt patched =)
<abattoir> Tm_T: because of dependency on X?
<jordan_> abattoir no it in's. When I'm install him they have only one icon --> menu KDE and i can't add anything
<Tm_T> nah, because MS Windows doesn't have proper bash-equiv
<Tm_T> nor commandlinetools
<Flosoft> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is already the newest version.
<jordan_> * no it isn't
<abattoir> Tm_T: hmm, yes, dos hasnt been worked on since... hmm i really dont know this one..
<abattoir> jordan_: well, you have to add icons..
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: why are you using 2.6.15-23-386 you should install security updates
<jordan_> abattoir how ?
<abattoir> jordan_: rt. click on the sys. tray->Configure Kxdocker
<abattoir> jordan_: which version do you have
<usergentoo> How could I find what my hardirve is doing it blinks exactly every 1min and 30 secs
<jordan_> abattoir Configure KXdocker don't work
<abattoir> if you have 1.0(0.40), then it might be the 'Configurator'
<jordan_> abattoir I don't now, I'm use apt-get
<Flosoft> Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 19:52:53 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Flosoft> ah ... restricted modules is out of date?
<Flosoft> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 is already the newest version.
<Flosoft> what else do I need?
<jordan_> abattoir so what's the best version ?
<abattoir> the latest is 1.1.4
<abattoir> jordan_: anyways, 0.39 is good enough
<abattoir> jordan_: do you see the dock?
<jordan_> abattoir no, only one icon
<abattoir> jordan_: and configure kxdocker doesnt bring up a window?
<jordan_> abattoir yes
<jordan_> abattoir yes, doesnt bring up a window
<abattoir> jordan_: any other options when you rt.click the dock... i seriously dont remember the options in 0.39, tbh
<abattoir> ??
<jordan_> abattoir where i found 0.39 version ?
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<abattoir> that's 0.39^^^^
<jordan_> abattoir I'm serch www
<Flosoft> are the security updates down?
<Flosoft> 99% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)] 
<abattoir> jordan_: also install kxdocker-data
<dr_willis> it seems up for me
<Flosoft> hmm
<Flosoft> here it times out :S
<jordan_> abattoir sudo apt-get install kxdocker-data ?
<abattoir> jordan_: yes
<dimsuz> hi again :). and what if some package doesn't present in repository? For example I need cmake-2.4.2, but apt offers an old cmake-2.2.3 version
<dimsuz> write deb by myself? :)
<Flosoft> what other packages do I need for nvidia?
<Pupeno> dimsuz: I'd try to see if there's an edgy package that I would just recompile for dapper.
<BluesKaj> abattoir, do you have repos list that is stable and relatively error free?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: i have edgy... but source-o-matic should help
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dimsuz> Pupeno: don't understand what you mean (i'm a total newbie), but thanks! :)
<Pupeno> dimsuz: if Kubuntu Dapper doesn't have cmake 2.4.2 because it is too new, then it is possible that in the next version of Kubuntu you'll have it. Since you are not likely going to just wait for it, then you could grab an unstable package and re-compile it for Dapper.
<Pupeno> dimsuz: I'd go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package on edgy, then download the sources and re-build.
<dimsuz> Pupeno: and how do I do that 'grab'? (Thanks for info!)
<acojlo> a good chm reader for kde?
<dimsuz> acojlo: kchmviewer
<Pupeno> acojlo: kchmviewer
<dimsuz> :)
<dimsuz> Pupeno: thanks!
<acojlo> do is read cyrilic?
<Pupeno> dimsuz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=cmake&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all , http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/cmake
<dimsuz> acojlo: yes :).
<Pupeno> dimsuz: at the bottom: Source Package: cmake, Download: [dsc]  [cmake_2.4.2.orig.tar.gz]  [cmake_2.4.2-1.diff.gz] 
<dimsuz> acojlo: oh! error :) I don't know :)
<dimsuz> acojlo: but it should
<dimsuz> Pupeno: is it ok to rename earlier downloaded official cmake to "-orig" one?
<Pupeno> dimsuz: download the last three files, put it in a directory and run: dpkg-source -x cmake_[whatever it is called] .dsc; cd cmake-[the newly generated] ; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Pupeno> dimsuz: and if everything goes ok, you'll have the new packag.
<acojlo> acctualy, it even does not want to open cyrilic chm
<jordan_> abattoir right clilc menu dosen"t work
<Pupeno> dimsuz: I wouldn't do it.
<acojlo> I use some xChm but it is very slow
<dimsuz> Pupeno: wow! great! And where should I put it? or just "apt-get install ./resulting-file"?
<Pupeno> if you are missing something you'll need to install it.
<Pupeno> dimsuz: you'll get a .deb, dpkg -i blah.deb
<jordan_> abattoir What also to install ?
<dimsuz> Pupeno: thanks again!
<abattoir> jordan_: these are the only two packages really necessary
<Pupeno> dimsuz: you are welcome.
<abattoir> jordan_: can you try executing kxdocker from a terminal, and see if you get an error when you try to open the configuration tool?
<jordan_> abattoir how to open the configuration tool in terminal
<abattoir> jordan_: no, open kxdocker from terminal... but the config tool normally... rt.click on the system tray..
<abattoir> however look out for errors in the terminal
<jordan_> I'm install ksdocker-configurator
<jordan_> It's working
<abattoir> jordan_: that package is in dapper?
<jordan_> yes
<abattoir> !info kxdocker-configurator
<ubotu> Package kxdocker-configurator does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> weird
<jordan_> I have you want to see ?
<abattoir> jordan_: you found it in adept?
<jordan_> kxdocker                 kxdocker-gbattery        kxdocker-gtrash
<jordan_> kxdocker-arpmanager      kxdocker-gcpu            kxdocker-i18n
<jordan_> kxdocker-bluetooth       kxdocker-gdate           kxdocker-mountmanager
<jordan_> kxdocker-configurator    kxdocker-gipcontrack     kxdocker-networker
<jordan_> and 20 or 30 another
<abattoir> jordan_: you mean the source packages in the official kxdocker site?
<jordan_> abattoir I don't now but i have :)
<jordan_> sources list i have from ubuntu.pl :P
<abattoir> jordan_: i guess its from an external repo...
<abattoir> oh, ok
<jordan_> abattoir how to add new icon ?
<jordan_> in configuration is poor
<sophie_> ll
<jordan_> configuration is poor :)
<abattoir> jordan_: open the configurator.. see under which tab you see the K menu icon... and add new icons there...
<abattoir> jordan_: yes, i'd have to agree w/ you on that one :)
<nigno> salve a tutti
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nigno> sorry
<jordan_> in configurator i have 6 tabs but don't have Icon. Something is wrong I thing so
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qKPjdm70.html
<Flosoft> why isn't this working?
<jordan_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jordan_> abattoir in configurator i have 6 tabs but don't have Icon. Something is wrong I thing so
<abattoir> jordan_: hmmm, i dont remember the exact name(objects???), but see under which one you have the Kmenu... and add icons there
<abattoir> they should appear at the bottom
<abattoir> jordan_: ok, have to go now, if you dont like kxdocker, you can check out ksmoothdock... or more docks at kde-look.org and kde-apps.org
<jordan_> How to remove all kxdocker-xxx ?:] 
<osh_> Hi. I've got a package that I can't remove for some reason. dpkg --force-all -r doesn't work either. Anyone who can help with this?
<octan> hi all
<octan> anyone here using Xgl & compiz ?
<osh_> octan: I'd like to but it appears that I have to choose between suspend and xgl/compiz and suspend is much more useful for me.
<sophie_> octan: tried it liked it for a while, was unstable and after you get over theype you remove it
<octan> osh_, im using it.. i only woundring about 1 thing,
<sophie_> osh_: suspend or xgl not compatible with my system lol
<octan> how do i get diff wallpapers on the viewports?
<Flosoft> I can't get nvidia to run :S
<Flosoft> it worked before :S
<arepie> my wireless usb device didn't working, it able to scan the access point, but it failed to connect, when i "dmesg" i saw an error like "using an old driver", how to solve this problem
<grothesk> arepie: Wich Hardware?
<arepie> grothesk:  wireless usb
<arepie> zyxel g-220
<grothesk> arepie: Using ndiswrapper?
<arepie> nope, i just install this kubuntu
<osh_> sophie_: how come?
<octan> sophie_, do you know how i can diff wallpaper on the diif viewports?
<Dannilion> you stalking me Hobbsee?
<Agios> if by viewport you mean desktop, yes, you can do that
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: nope
<pierluigi_> ciao
<arepie> grothesk: do you mind in private msg
<octan> Agios yes desktop.. i see from gset-compiz its called viewports
<grothesk> arepie: No.
<arepie> ok
<arepie> so, i should install ndiswrapper?
<octan> Agios, how do i do it?
<arepie> download from sourgeforge and install ? or there's other way using any application from kubuntu >
<grothesk> arepie: query
<octan> synaptic
<Agios> octan: system settings, desktop, background
<jon_> hi people, my defoptions line in menu.lst is "# defoptions=vga=791 quiet splash" but vga=791 is not getting passed to the kernel, what should I do?
<robotgeek> arepie: use adept
<Flosoft> isn't Webmin in apt-get ?
<Agios> you can set a background for any given desktop or for all desktops
<octan> Agios i tryed that,, it only allows me to use 1 wallpaper for all desktops
<Agios> octan: see the "Setting for desktop:" option
<octan> where i used todo that i could select etc desktop 1 ,2 ,3 ++ but now its blank
<octan> Agios, it says,, alldesktop or else its blank :\
<osh_> I've got a package that I can't remove. Any ideas? I get this error msg: ERROR: Module hsfserial does not exist in /proc/modules
<osh_> when trying to remove it that is.
<Agios> how many desktops do you have ?
<Agios> I have 8 and it lists all 8 of them there.
<obf213> !suspend
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<octan> Agios 4
<octan> Agios, are you runiing Xgl & compiz?
<obf213> whats the difference between hibernate and suspend
<Agios> octan: I don't know what compiz is
<osh_> obf213: suspend is to write memory to disk and shut down completly afaik. hibernate leaves stuff in memory and needs current (but much less so).
<Flosoft> anyone? isn't webmin in the dapper repo?
<obf213> ok, but both leave the computer on?
<osh_> obf213: not suspend.
<octan> Agios, ok,,
<osh_> hibernate makes the computer "sleep", just drawing some power to keep the memory intact.
<obf213> ok, when i return from suspended i check my sysinfo and it said i had been up for 9hrs plus 4 more mns since last i checked
<Pupeno> Flosoft: I think webmin is unmantained on Debian and was dropped. It is very likely the same thing happened on Ubuntu.
<Flosoft> hmm
<osh_> suspend writes everything to disk and shuts down completely.
<Flosoft> is there any graphical interface for LVM ?
<osh_> Flosoft: yes, i think so.
<Flosoft> any tip?
<osh_> obf213: well, that might be because the computer doesn't know it's been down. it resumes from the memory written to disk, just as if it's never been down.
<osh_> Flosoft: i'm still thinking. i'll get it soon.
<obf213> ok
<osh_> Flosoft: evms
<osh_> Flosoft: that's the one I was thinking about.
<Flosoft> hmm ... but that isn't LVM?
<osh_> Flosoft: doesn't it use lvm?
<Flosoft> no ... evm
<Flosoft> enterprise volume management?
<Flosoft> isn't that something else?
<osh_> Flosoft: not sure. I always thought evms was an lvm frontend. more or less.
<osh_> Flosoft: it makes lvm2 referneces on it's page anyway.
<osh_> Flosoft: http://evms.sourceforge.net/gui_screen/
<osh_> And I still need someone to help me to remove a package. It just won't go away no matter what I do.
<sophie_> osh_: what package
<osh_> sophie_: conexant. something I installed to get the bloody modem working. not that it helped. :-(
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sophie_> osh_: i see no package in repo name that
<osh_> dr_willis: I know apt-get and dpkg. The thing is that it just wont deinstall.
<Flosoft> does anyone know how to run evms-gui?
<osh_> dr_willis: ERROR: Module hsfserial does not exist in /proc/modules <- that's the error I get and the package remains.
<osh_> sophie_: I got it from www.linuxant.com or something.
<dr_willis> now that is odd.. /proc/ is a dynamic filesystem..
<dr_willis> coud touch /proc/modules/hsfserial
<dr_willis> but thats getting really really really weird
<osh_> dr_willis: /proc/modules is a file
<osh_> dr_willis: well, not really but you know what I mean.
<dr_willis> yea - thats very weird that the package manager wold be looking in there
<ricardo> hi everybody....
<ricardo> i have a problem here....
<osh_> dr_willis: it doesn't make sense to me either. and I can't force it either. bloody annoying.
<osh_> ricardo: welcome to the club. :-/
<ricardo> my pcmcia wireless card (DLINK) works outta the box with kernel 2.6.15-23-386....but when I update the kernel or use the 686 version it stops being recognised....
<ricardo> any ideas??
<osh_> ricardo: have a look at what modules are being loaded. "lsmod". Perhaps it's that simple?
<h3sp4wn> ricardo: Make sure you have restricted enabled for dapper-security
<ricardo> osh_: ok ill check that (have to reboot)...what modules should I look for...and what do i do if they are not loaded?
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: i think i have....but ill check that too...
<themadscotsman> wat's the deal with edy knot
<h3sp4wn> ricardo: I think if its not working with the newer kernel you don't have linux restricted modules for that kernel version (
<osh_> ricardo: I have no idea. Make a list and compare them. If one is loaded where it works but not where it not works then try a "modprobe name_of_the_module"
<ricardo> osh_: ok thx....ill do that....
<osh_> ricardo: good luck
<tux> irc.red.latina.org
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: you are right...i have no restricted dapper-security whatsoever.....could you give me the address for that repositorie?
<BluesKaj> !Repostories
<ubotu> I know nothing about Repostories - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !sources list
<ubotu> I know nothing about sources list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> ricardo: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add restricted after main and it will work fine
<BluesKaj> that factoid page sucks
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: thanks!!
<pete_> need some help here, with getting my dvd to play in kubuntu, when i put the disk in the drive it flashes the DVD icon on the desktop then it goes off. when i try to play the dvd movie in kaffeine i get an error "the source cannot be read", maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or dvd does not contain any data
<pete_> its not under the list in mount
<pete_> anyone know what could be the problem
<pete_> how do i find out what the name is of the drives so i can mount them ?
<pete_> because  they are not under my mount list
<pete_> dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<pete_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<pete_> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<pete_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<pete_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<pete_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<pete_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<pete_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<pete_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<pete_> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<pete_> pete@box:~$
<pete_> see there is no drives :/
<osh_> !tell pete_ about pastebin
<jordan_> what conf edit for faster start linux ?
<pete_> osh_: do you know how to find out the name of my cdrom and dvd if they are not in that list
<osh_> pete_: try "dmesg". it's probably /dev/hdc
<aurel> hey
<osh_> Does this make sense to any of you? http://pastebin.ca/105309
<Hawkwind> Anyone know how to fix this error:  http://pastebin.ulteo.us/14
<Lynoure> Hawkwind: You'll get more answers, often, if you mention roughly what the thing is related to, but I'll take a look anyway, this time
<Hawkwind> Lynoure: The pastebin has all the info
<Hawkwind> It's an error on kdelibs-data.  I can't get it to upgrade or install no matter what I try
<jim__> help! I just looked at my  installed programs and it shows that Opera is installed, however I cannot find a way to open the browser it does not show up in kde
<Lynoure> Hawkwind: By a quick look looks like an error in the package, either kdelibs-data or ktorrent. If you do not use ktorrent, you can prolly work around it by removing that and possibly installing it back afterwards
<Hawkwind> Lynoure: I do happen to use ktorrent, however, I can't remove ktorrent due to the same error
<grothesk> jim__: Did you start it from konsole?
<jim__> no how do you do that
<Hawkwind> jim__: Type: opera
<grothesk> Open up a konsole and type 'opera' in it.
<Lynoure> Hawkwind: I'm not sure if --force-yes  would help. Probably not.
<uniq> Hawkwind: what is the error did you pastebin it?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Did you use checkinstall to install ktorrent ?
<Hawkwind> uniq: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/14
<rolando> the big question is
<uniq> Hawkwind: checking..
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Umm no. I wouldn't use checkinstall on my worst enemies machine :P
<rolando> why is so complicated to manage repositories??
<rolando> i have
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Everything comes straight from Ubuntu repos
<rolando> eb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<rolando> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<rolando> but when i do sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs nothing happens
<uniq> Hawkwind: try this in konsole: 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1_all.deb'
<rolando> ive read so many things about editing the file sources.list
<Hawkwind> uniq: Once again you have all the answers.  Many thanks :)
<rolando> but that is not very clear
<rolando> im supposed to uncomment the lines there
<rolando> how can i find a certain package in a certain repositorie?
<rolando> for example i want amarok 1.4
<h3sp4wn> !info blah
<Hawkwind> rolando: apt-cache policy <app>
<ubotu> Package blah does not exist in dapper
<Emess> ark opened a whole lotta windows and they wont close when i select close all,is ther a way to kill all teh ark processes?
<rolando> Hawkwind: and where can i get a repository with amarok 1.4?
<rolando> repositories where easier with mandriva
<ccc_> rolando: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<ccc_> for amarok 1.4.1
<rolando> ccc_: i read that already
<rolando> ccc_: but didnt really work
<h3sp4wn> Emess: ps aux | grep ark | cut -d: -f1 | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill (something like that would probably work)
<rolando> ill try again
<uniq> rolando: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<twisted2> Emess: try "killall ark" from konsole, thats shorter ;)
<ccc_> rolando: just add the gpg-key as instructed, then add the apt source mentioned at the bottom in your sources.list
<ubuntu> wat repos do u use for edgy
<Emess> i tried that before, and i didnt work becaus ei spelled ark wrong, thanks lol
<Emess> is there a way to install uicon packs when all you have are the icon pngs?
<ccc_> rolando: and just ask if you don't understand how to do either part :)
<ubuntu> i say chaps wat repos do u use for ubuntu edgy
<uniq> ubuntu: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted
<ubuntu> ty
<MilhousePunkRock> Re everyone!
<uniq> hi milhousepunkrock.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi uniq
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I possibly get rid of the CD-ROM icon on my desktop?
<uniq> MilhousePunkRock: right click on the desktop -> behaviour -> icons (tab) uncheck the ones you want to remove.
<uniq> .. make that behaviour -> device icons (tab)
<Kr4t05> Why is it I try to copy data from a personal backup, and it takes forever?
<Lynoure> Kr4t05: Hard to tell without knowing more about your personal backup. Where is it? What kind of medium? Tapes can be way slow, there can be issues with connection to the remote server etc.
<Raito> how do I not use xgl? I need to not use it to run wine. (I don't know if I have it, is it default there on ubuntu or kubuntu?)
<Blissex> Kr4t05: we are sorry, but out clairvoyant and telepathic advisors are all busy on other lines... :-)
<sophie_> Raito: xgl is not installed bt default
<MilhousePunkRock> uniq: Or rather: How can I have it appear only when I CD is in the drive? If that is possible...
<uniq> MilhousePunkRock: same place.
<MilhousePunkRock> uniq: And that would be "mounted CD/DVD/xyzD" only than?
<uniq> MilhousePunkRock: you get the choices mounted and unmounted deviced. yes.
<uniq> correct.
<rolando> good amarok worked fine at last thanx
<rolando> any1 with kubuntu and ipod?
<MilhousePunkRock> That did not really work... But I deleted it now...
<ricardo> h3sp4wn: thanks!!! im using the new kernel!
<twisted2> rolando: yeah, me
<rolando> twisted2: do you use amarok with ur ipod?
<twisted2> rolando: i do ;)
<rolando> good, how do you have to configure it?
<twisted2> rolando: are you on dapper? it worked right out of the box for me
<ninhertatil> can cause any problem using a mac keyboard with a power pc box ?
<rolando> Media Device: failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /media/sda3: Sistema de solo lectura
<rolando> thats the error message i get when trying to connect
<rolando> only read system
<rolando> twisted2: i just installed the version in the kubuntu download site
<twisted2> rolando: that's 1.4.1, right? i had that error once, when i didn't "safely removed" the ipod and reconnected it
<rolando> twisted2:  right
<klerfayt> desktop freezed first time yesterday, but I forgot to cp ~/.xsessionerrors before ctrl_alt_backspace - are there some more logs that could have saved error messages?
<rolando> twisted2: then i shuold remove it safely and everything should work fine?
<twisted2> rolando: try it, for me only a restart of kde worked, then ;)
<rolando> twisted2:
<rolando> twisted2: yes because i tried once again the same error
<rolando> ill try that thenx
<rolando> thanx
<twisted2> rolando: i'm afraid i cant help you.. for it just works, sorry ;)
<Jack12> hi whats wrong if i get (from a protected) dvd with totem there is no plugin to handle the dvd?
<Jack12> it should actually as i followed the wiki how to make them playable
<klerfayt> What could be wrong here? http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/273/snapshot3hj3.png
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know a set of sounds with a female voice saying stuff like "initiating shutdown sequence" in a slightly spacy manner?
<chenlevy> Hi, all
<chenlevy> I am here to update you about my recent konqueror wows
<chenlevy> I found out that I had a memory error (1 bit in ~883.1MB and 1 bit in ~964.8MB(
<chenlevy> So the KDE developers are in the clear.
<chenlevy> Thank you everybody for your help resolving this problem.
<ricardo> does enybody know how to multi rename directories names?
<chenlevy> Special thanks for fritsch for his help.
<sophie_> ricardo: can you give me an exemple
<jordan_> how to change Ip and MAC in terminal ?
<sophie_> jordan_: Why would you change MAC (spoofing?)
<jordan_> something like that :)
<sophie_> !ubotu ifconfig
<ubotu> I know nothing about ifconfig - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ricardo> sophie_: i have a tree plenty of dirs and i want to change caps for instance...or replace certain characters...
<MilhousePunkRock> ricardo: Looks like someone stole some music from the web, huh? ;-)
<sophie_> ricardo: do you want to work from the command line or GUI: cli have a look at rename and GUI krename has lots of plugins
<jordan_> I can't found  ifconfing
<oellinas> hello
<oellinas> does anybody know hoew to integrate kmplayer into firefox?
<sophie_> jordan_: I am 100% sure ufconfig is installed it is command line
<ricardo> MilhousePunkRock: i swear ...it is just work directories (i dont care renaming music dirs ;op)
<ricardo> sophie_: thanks..ill try that!
<sophie_> oellinas: sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<MilhousePunkRock> ricardo: As if I would care anyway, but I know that music from the web often times comes with weird filenaming schemes... ;-)
<oellinas> not mplayer, kmplayer. i already have mplayer plugin but it doesnt support many kind of streaming.
<sophie_> krename can rename mp3's using tag information
<oellinas> kmplayer use also xine plugin
<oellinas> *xine engine
<sophie_> oellinas: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats you need to install codecs
<oellinas> thanks
<oellinas> seems i already have those plugins and with xine everything work. is mplayer that doesnt
<sophie_> is mplayer that does not what
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know a place to download sound schemes other than kde-look.org?
<bunny_> jo
<bunny_> yo
<oellinas> have plugins for mms streaming
<ricardo> sophie_: krename doesnt allow to rename directories...just files...
<alex__> hello everybody
<MilhousePunkRock> OMG! Amarok can display the lyrics? Holy moly...
<alex__> surprising isn it?
<oellinas> just if u install the plugin for it
<alex__> it is great in listening to the webradio!!
<MilhousePunkRock> oellinas: I didn't use Amarok much before, as I don't listen to music much on the PC anyway... But I was just clicking through here, and that one tab said "fetching text" and bang, there it is...
* MilhousePunkRock is amazed... :-D
<ricardo> sophie_: krename doesnt allow to rename directories...just files...any other ideas?
<sophie_> ricardo: im looking into it I was sure it did
<MilhousePunkRock> Now I only need that /me is listening to: -thingy
<ricardo> sophie_: ok thanx!
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is there a way to have the HDDs parked (stopped) or something when they are not used?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yes, Flosoft... Laptop-Mode-Tools is what you want...
<Flosoft> cool ... what is the dapper package name?
<MilhousePunkRock> But it's not recommended for Desktop HDDs, they are not designed to be stopped and restarted often...
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: One second...
<Flosoft> root@ubuntu:/etc/webmin# apt-cache search laptop-mode
<Flosoft> laptop-mode-tools - Userland scripts to control "laptop mode"
<Flosoft> laptop-mode - laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: Great, you found it faster than I could start adept... I guess you need both of these...
<Flosoft> hehe ok
<Flosoft> is it configurable via a GUI?
<Flosoft> ow ... it is installed apparantly
<arepie> anybody know how to make ?
<arepie> anybody know how to "make" ?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's got a configuration file with pretty good comments... Don't think there is a GUI though... Flosoft
<sophie_> ricardo: if you use the add file button look add the bottom left there is an option to add only directory names
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: If you don't know it, you better don't... :-)
<Flosoft> or how do I set it up?
<arepie> im trying to install wireless zd1211 driver
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: apt-get did that for you...
<sophie_> ricardo: still there
<arepie> MilhousePunkRock: wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<Flosoft> well ... where can I configure after how many minutes it parks the hdds etc?
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: You need to locate the config-file now in which you can alter those settings...
<Flosoft> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> arepie: That is beyond my knowledge... h3sp4wn, are you there?
<ricardo> sophie:yes...ill try that...thx!
<ricardo> sophie_: i was using krename from krusader.....ill try as you tell me...
<ricardo> sophie_: i think thats exactly what i wanted.....thank you very much...!
<Flosoft> is it enabled by default?
<Flosoft> or where can I check if it is running?
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: There is a pretty good readme, let me look it up
<tux> irc.undernet.org
<tux> mexxico
<Hawkwind> tux: Stop spamming please :P
<tux> Mexico
<arepie> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Snake> Hey guys, how intrested would this room be in purchasing (k)ubuntu case badges? I'm trying to see if anyone would want any, they would likely be 3 badges for $6
<Hawkwind> Badges ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/index.html
<Snake> Hawkwind: you know like the things that say "HP" or whatever, or "Intel Inside", they are bubbly, and will have the (k)ubuntu logo
<tux_> tux
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: What about shipping to Europe?
<Hawkwind> Snake: You have a picture of one ?
<Snake> Hawkwind: one second
<Flosoft> MilhousePunkRock: so it is enabled by default?
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: I dont know if id be able to do that :-/
<Snake> Hawkwind: http://www.3dgameman.com/IMAGES/images_03/3dgameman_case_badge_06.jpg is an example
<Hawkwind> Snake: Ah, I wanted to see the actual Kubuntu logo
<Snake> Hawkwind: I havnt made any yet, im just seeing if theres any intrest
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: I am not sure... Browse through the side, you will find all the info you need there... I found everything I needed there too...
<MilhousePunkRock> Flosoft: "Installing them is all you need to do to get laptop mode up and running"
<Snake> Hawkwind: I would just use the gears in it, btw
<MilhousePunkRock> Is that circle with the three little circles on it supposed to be a gear?
<Snake> In the kubuntu logo, yes
* MilhousePunkRock is bad in recognising what icons actually represent...
<Snake> KDE's logo is gears, so they tried to incorperate that into the Ubuntu logo
<MilhousePunkRock> Took me months to find out that the Fx icon is a Fox hugging the world... o_O
<Snake> LOL
<rr72> MilhousePunkRock~ ever look at fedex and see somin?
<Snake> rr72: I have!
<Snake> :)
* Snake thinks he should spoil it..
<rr72> somoene told me about it and now i always see it
<rr72> =>
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: If you ever make them, try to figure out how you can get them over the big pond... Wouldn't they fit into a letter?
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: im sure they could, I just dont know anything about international letters and whatnot
<Snake> :-)
<rr72> snake if u find a site about that kind of stuff i would be VERY interested
<MilhousePunkRock> rr72: fedex as in Federal Express? Huh?
<rr72> i don't even know what to look  under for google
<rr72> yeah their logo look at it carefully
<MilhousePunkRock> You call that a logo, rr72? It's just the name, or not?
<rr72> snake u think it was intentinal? kinda spooky if it wasnt
<rr72> it perfectly fits
<rr72> freaks me out sometimes
<rr72> how some things just fits
<arepie> omg installing driver for my wireless usb is really a big thing..
<Snake> lol
<rr72> *fit
<MilhousePunkRock> rr72: The --> made from the E and the x?
<rr72> WOW u got it
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: Could I just send a letter to you like I would to someone in the US?
<rr72> MilhousePunkRock~ where r u?
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: or would I need some kind of special postage or something you think?
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: I guess so, it's just a little more expensive... How much is a normal inside US letter?
<rr72> idc
<Snake> I think 37 cents
<rr72> it keeps changing
<rr72> u always need 2C stamps incase they raise it
<Snake> Heh
<rr72> MilhousePunkRock~ where r u?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol that's cheap... It'll be like 2 dollars for a letter to Europe I guess...
<MilhousePunkRock> rr72: Germany
<Snake> Hmmm..
<rr72> oh idk
<rr72> hawaii is US so still the same amount
<rr72> and alaska
<rr72> crazy so far yet so close
<jordan_> How to see my mac - comand in terminal ?
<rr72> off to WoW
<MilhousePunkRock> rr72: The internet, the global village... WoW? Are you a girl?
<rr72> hell no
<rr72> global village?
<Snake> Whats wrong with WoW??
<Snake> Its just addicting..
<MilhousePunkRock> It's a game for girls...
<jordan_> How to see my mac - comand in terminal ?
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: Technically so is every other game out there
<rr72> stupid germans
<rr72> ;)
<Chousuke> MilhousePunkRock: err?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan_: For any of your NICs? ifconfig
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, since I don't want to be flamed, I am just kidding of course...
<dragon> hi
<Snake> LOL MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: You are right indeed, but I am still sure the number of female players is higher at WoW than at most other games...
<jordan_> MilhousePunkRock thanks
<rr72> MilhousePunkRock~ show me blizzards records and i will beleive
<rr72> not female chars or females who bought it
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: is that a bad thing ;);) :-P
<dragon> can any one give me a link to play windows games in  linex
<Snake> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<MilhousePunkRock> !wine
<rr72> linex?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rr72> snake im going searching in the knee-deep thing called the www ;)
<dragon> anyone know if battlefuild 2 runs ok with it
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: Not at all, we had a girl in our America's Army clan... But generally, "girls" play less PC games than "boys" do
<MilhousePunkRock> dragon: Look at the Cedega page, I am sure they have compatibility lists...
<dragon> cool cool
<MilhousePunkRock> But I still think, there are more girls in WoW than in any other games...
<dhq> what is breezy
<rr72> http://kebawe.com/2006/04/07/hidden-things-in-logos/ snake
<MilhousePunkRock> dragon: I suppose you have a bad-ass (can I say that here) computer, BF2 is pretty demanding running natively under Windows already...
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: no you cant ;)
<Snake> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rr72> http://kebawe.com/category/logos/ snake this is better
<Snake> But I guess in that context it isnt to bad
<Snake> thanks rr72
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: Breezy is the previous version of Ubuntu, 5.10 IIRC
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: easybuntu
<dhq> ???
<MilhousePunkRock> dragon: I suppose you have a top-of-the-line computer, BF2 is pretty demanding running natively under Windows already...
<Snake> LOL
<Snake> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> ^^ Better? ;-)
<dhq> k
<MilhousePunkRock> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<gatekeeper> dhq: breezy was the last version of ubuntu, current one is dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey gatekeeper...
<rr72> http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-109825.html snake its even better but no pictures but links
<gatekeeper> hiya MilhousePunkRock
<dhq> is there any banwith meter to check status of upload and download in kubuntu
<dhq> to check the speed
<tux> conectar
<MilhousePunkRock> Someone remind me I need to pick up my food from the Chinese restaurant next door in 10 minutes... ;-)
<dhq> is there any banwith meter to check status of upload and download in kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh wait, I can use the KTeaTimer for that...
<dhq> is there any way to increase ktorrent speed
<dhq> its not at all stable
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: That depends on the torrent itself more than on KTorrent...
<MilhousePunkRock> But a few things are: limiting your upload speed to about 80% of your upstream bandwith to allow overhead traffic
<dhq> well when i was on windows the speed never droppe 30kb/sec but her it doesnt reach above 15 even if there are a lot of seeders
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: Limiting the number of connections, running not more than 2 or max 3 downloads at a time
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: With the exact same torrent? What client did you use on Win?
<dhq> bitcommet
<dragon> is there a trial vertion of cedega sorry to pester you but cant seem to fined one
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: bitcommet
<Snake> utorrent
<Snake> <3
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: is there any banwith meter to check status of upload and download in kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: There you go, BitVomit cheats all other users on the torrent to be faster...
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: Torrent all the way! Too bad they don't make a Linux version...
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: you know he designed it so it runs perfectly in wine rigt?
<Snake> right*?
<Snake> ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: I won't bother setting up wine if I can have programs to do the job natively on Linux, e.g. KTorrent...
<MilhousePunkRock> But I heard it runs better than anything on wine
<Snake> Whats there to set up? you just sudo apt-get install wine, and wine utorrent.exe
<Snake> :-P
<Snake> Difficult!
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo cp /media/hda1/WINDOWS/fonts/* /usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows
<jordan_> cp: cel `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows' nie jest katalogiem
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: bitvomit cant seem to find it
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo cp /media/hda1/WINDOWS/fonts/* /usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows
<jordan_> cp: cel `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows' nie jest katalogiem
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo cp /media/hda1/WINDOWS/fonts/* /usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows
<jordan_> cp: cel `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows' nie jest katalogiem
<Snake> ...
<Snake> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo cp /media/hda1/WINDOWS/fonts/* /usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows
<jordan_> cp: cel `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows' nie jest katalogiem
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo cp /media/hda1/WINDOWS/fonts/* /usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows
<jordan_> cp: cel `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows' nie jest katalogiem
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo cp /media/hda1/WINDOWS/fonts/* /usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows
<jordan_> cp: cel `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/windows' nie jest katalogiem
<Snake> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<Snake> Flooder
<dhq> flooding in progress
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: That's the Torrent-User's codename for BitComet
<dhq> so what would you suggest
<MilhousePunkRock> uniq: Wake up...
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: so what would you suggest
* Snake bobs his head to wumpscut
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: You could search google for "good bittorent settings"
<dhq> MilhousePunkRock: i gues you had to pick up some parcel or something
<MilhousePunkRock> And apply those to KTorrent...
<MilhousePunkRock> My food that is... Yeah, I'm off for a moment
<der_daniel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> Nothing much happening during my absence, huh?
<dhq> how is mldonkey better than ktorrent
<_rince_> re
<MilhousePunkRock> I know nothing about mldonkey.
* MilhousePunkRock is out now... Eating and watching a movie...
<Snake> MilhousePunkRock: what movie
<MilhousePunkRock> CU next time, people...
<Snake> Aw fine dont answer :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Black Hawk Down, finally... My girlfriend went out to dinner with a few of her friends...
* Snake needs a movie to watch
<Snake> Oh
<Snake> hmm....
<MilhousePunkRock> So I used my chance to rent it...
<Snake> lol
* Snake hears the whip crack
<MilhousePunkRock> Snake: If I made her watch war movies, she'd make me watch cheesy girl movies, with WoW and such... :-P
<Snake> Hahahaha
<MilhousePunkRock> Talk to you later Snake...
<Snake> Cya
<Snake> Lets start a riot!!!
<Snake> A riot!!
<os2mac> from the shell, how does one tell what version of kernel he is running?
<Snake> os2mac: "uname" I think
<GIGANTOR> uname -a
<Snake> os2mac: GIGANTOR is correct
<Snake> or uname -r
<GIGANTOR> uname -fu is also popular
<GIGANTOR> ;)
<Snake> GIGANTOR: f is invalid :(
<Snake> :-P
<GIGANTOR> uname -gullible
<GIGANTOR> XD
<GIGANTOR> argh, afk
<os2mac> does anyone have any idea when 2.6.17 will be avail for update?
<Snake> os2mac: No idea here
<Snake> os2mac: I think it may be next release :-/
<Snake> I dont know if ubuntu updates the kernal
<max_> hi
<os2mac> I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<os2mac> now how do I do this in Kubuntu?
<max_> does anyone get problems too when trying to install kdevelop3? apt-get complains about not finding the package, while aptitude says some files are 'kept back'.. any ideas what I'm doign wrong here?
<der_daniel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<max_> any ideas whatsoever..?
<ccc_> os2mac: the default autostart dir is ~/.kde/Autostart
<ccc_> os2mac: so you can put shortcuts to the apps you wanna autostart there
<os2mac> there is no way to do it through a GUI for the average user?
<os2mac> what I am looking at doing is runing a script that configures my wlan card.
<Agios> os2mac: that might be better placed in /etc/rc.local depending on how it works
<Agios> os2mac: But you can via the file manager navigate to .kde/Autostart and create a link there
<os2mac> I am looking at putting it in init.d or rc2.d
<Agios> Unless it is coded as an init script I wouldn't recommend that. rc.local is for local scripts
<pc22> how do i share my internet to another computer?
<pc22> i have extra NIC
<pc22> i have extra NIC installed
<os2mac> Agios: that is what I would like to do. I am using ndiswrapper for my wireless nic. I need to run a config script that sets up the card and does dhcp on it.
<gatekeeper> pc22: may be of use: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<james___> on a fresh install of Kubuntu dapper drake, adept says i have kmplayer installed but there is no actual program to run. how do i actually install the program?
<Dr_Willis> !gmplayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about gmplayer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i normally use gmplayer, not kmplayer
<james___> i like the KDE frontend to mplayer though..
<james___> isn't that what kmplayer is?
<Dr_Willis> i perfer vlc myself
<fnord123> what version of kde does kubuntu 6.06 use?
<Snake> fnord123: 3.5.2 I think
<james___> yeah
<pc22> thanks
<fnord123> is it a bit improvement from kubuntu 5? i have 5 on my desktop at work and wondering if i should upgrade.
<Eeyore> i have a bit of a problem
<james___> even searching player on adept doesn't come up with mplayer
<james___> just kmplayer-base and some other stuff
<Eeyore> i used adept to update.  i had changed my grub file ealier.  seems the update overwrote the grub menu.lst.  now i have no windows xp pro on the list.  does someone have the configuraiton for windows xp that can  post here?
<Tpol> there is a way to run terminal like as root ???
<Snake> Tpol: sudo is root
<Snake> Tpol: just put sudo before whatevre command you want to run as root
<Tpol> but admin need to open the terminal. Can inform password. There is a way ??
<fnord123> you can use sudo xterm & or sudo rxvt& to launch a terminal with root owner
<Agios> or just sudo su -
<Agios> I think getting root is a test. If you can't figure it out you shouldn't be root :)
<psynth> windows is on hda1 primary partition, shoud i resize that partition then make two/three partitions for kubuntu for a dual boot thingy ?
<Snake> sudo su works as well
<fnord123> Agios: good point :)
<Dr_Willis> Agios,  i agree... took me all of 10 sec to realize how to reenable it. :P
<fnord123> hey im looking for some little apps to sit on the desktop and monitor things
<Snake> fnord123: what are you monitering
<Dr_Willis> fnord123,  gdesklets or other 'dockapps' can do that.
<fnord123> network
<Snake> fnord123: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Dr_Willis> gnome  and kde also both have their own applets for a lot of that stuff as well.
<Dr_Willis> i perfer to use windowmaker dock-apps in their own panel
<fnord123> but if theres a framework for it, id like to make my own
<Flosoft> hey
<Dr_Willis> theres about 5+ frameworks for it. :)
<Flosoft> is there any ubuntu package for smartctl
<Snake> fnord123: superkaramba is the way to go for KDE
<Snake> Dr_Willis: where can I find widgets for gdesklets?
<ricardo> which repositories do i have to add to get latest kde and krusader?
<Snake> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Dr_Willis> gdesklets has a homepage. and gnome-look.org
<Snake> Dr_Willis: thanks
<james___> what does Requested change: BREAK (install) mean?
<Dr_Willis> superkaramba has its own page and kde-look.org
<fnord123> is there a way to go from kub 5 to kub 6 without a full reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> THEN ya got the windowmaker dock applets pages
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Snake> oh man...
<Snake> Is the ubuntu repos down again
<Dr_Willis> then theres that gkrellem utility thats nice
<Snake> oh there it foes
<centyx> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Snake> XGL <3
<Dr_Willis> http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<Agios> james___: it means you probably shouldn't do what you are trying. google define:break
<der_daniel> mornin' guys
<lafrance> good day
<cod> quick question
<cod> what is the kubuntu equivalent to ubuntu's update manager?
<der_daniel> do you know where i can set back the background colors of my konqueror?... played around with the color options and the reset buttons won't set the color back to default
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cod> what is the kubuntu equivalent to ubuntu's update manager?
<Dr_Willis> adept
<Dr_Willis> no wait.. the update tool.. Hmmm..
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what its called.
<lafrance> Synaptic ?
<Dr_Willis> synaptic is the default apt-get gui for ubuntu
<lafrance> ok
<Dr_Willis> adept/synaptic  :)
<cod> ok, i'm using adept, but its not finding any updates... and its a fresh install
<cod> I dunno whats up with it
<cod> i've been using ubuntu for a month now and figured I'd try out kubuntu... but its not being nice to me
<Dr_Willis> i always install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cod> that wasn't working very well for me either.... it was still using gnome desktop
<cod> i wanted to try out the kde, so I downloaded kubuntu iso and here I am now... not knowing what is up
<lafrance> well going to read manual from the iso to refresh my memory
<sorush20> adept seems to be unable to run as root .. I keep getting the same message that another program is using the apt-get so I will not be able to make any changes to the package list..
<sorush20> I have checked with ps but there is not other adept running..
<BluesKaj> did you do an apt-get update in the konsol and leave it open
<lafrance> sorush20: are you installing updates ?
<|lostbyte|> sorush20, time to reconfigure the db..
<Agios> sorush20: if you are sure no other apt utility is running, go remove the lock file
<dzachry> join mysql
* Agios tosses dzachry a /
<|lostbyte|> sorush20, do, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rsosborn> Need Help
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, Shot !
<rsosborn> I set up LAMP server and got all set up even FTP server but I can't figure out how to give access to a user to upload files to it
<rsosborn> Its amazing I got the rest done and can't give a user access
<rsosborn> lol
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, You can login as anonymous ?
<rsosborn> I really just want to user to be able to load files to /var/www
<rsosborn> I don't think so
<rsosborn> I can log in and see all the files
<rsosborn> but can't make changes to them or add files
<rsosborn> I'm trying to ftp html from my windows box
<rsosborn> to apache
<KaiHanari> rsosborn, apache is not an FTP server
<rsosborn> I know
<rsosborn> its a web server
<rsosborn> I set up a ftp server as well so I can ftp from windows to my apache server
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, check your permission on that folder, your trying to upload to.
<rsosborn> I think that is the problem
<rsosborn> but I don't know how to check the permissions
<rsosborn> I'm a noob but savvy, just don't have a lot of linux experience
<rsosborn> can some on give me a quick run down
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, ls -l <dir>
<rsosborn> when I did that it says
<rsosborn> httpd.conf
<rsosborn> not that
<rsosborn> didn't copy right
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-28 15:54 apache2-default
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-29 13:46 download
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-29 13:49 html
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-29 13:46 upload
<rsosborn> that is what it says
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, ok, go to taht dir..
<rsosborn> I'm there
<|lostbyte|> go one step back and do. ls -l
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-28 15:54 apache2-default
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-29 13:46 download
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-29 13:49 html
<rsosborn> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-07-29 13:46 upload
<rsosborn> that is what it gives me when I type in command "ls -l
<|lostbyte|> do, cd ..
<|lostbyte|> and only paste the www dir out put for www
<nalioth> rsosborn: please use a pastebin in the future
<nalioth> rsosborn: it IS in the /topic
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rsosborn> lostbyte
<rsosborn> I'm little confused
<rsosborn> sorry
<rsosborn> I did cd
<navin> ho folks!!
<navin> I am tryin to configure Xgl
<navin> seems some problem with it
<navin> windows borders are not visible
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hawkwind> navin: Have you read all of those URL's ?
<Jack12> peterre where is the sign "wegen Renovierungsarbeiten..."from?
<Hawkwind> navin: Also, #XGL or #Ubuntu-XGL might have a bit better help
<navin> http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<navin> This is what i read
<nooby_god> does anyone here use the the extra kubuntu respitories? like http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/ for example?
<castra> hi all..is it just me or kernel that comes with latest 6.06 is having issues with prism54 wifi cards??
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, Setting up apache, you will have to learn file permission..
<|lostbyte|> rsosborn, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<navin> gconf-editor does not show the plugin gconf
<rsosborn> can someone tell me how to set premession to /var/www for apache server
<|lostbyte|> navin, huh ?
<nooby_god> does anyone here use the the extra kubuntu respitories? like http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/ for example?
<rsosborn> I can't mod any files or give a user access to it for FTP purpose
<rsosborn> I'm a noob
<navin> i mean for XGL
<nooby_god> will any confilicts occur if the same package is offered from the ubuntu respitores and the unoffical kubuntu ones?
<nooby_god> will I be "upgrated" to the official one from ubuntu?
<navin> http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632 says i should have a plugin called gconf
<navin> that missing in my config of XGL it seems... :-/
<Hikaru79> nooby_god: whichever one has a higher version number will have priority. Chances are kubuntu's will overwrite
<Hikaru79> However, you can specify to force a particular version.
<|lostbyte|> navin, you mean, you have xgl up and running ?
<nooby_god> Hikaru79 but what happens if the same versions are offered by both?
<navin> it is probably up
<navin> but ot running exactly as i wanted it to be
<navin> as of now normal KDE is better!!!
<slow-motion> re
<|lostbyte|> slow-motion, hi :)
<slow-motion> hi |lostbyte|
<Hikaru79> nooby_god: I'm not sure. But if it's the same version, does it matter? :P
<Hikaru79> If there's any change, there'll be a suffix to the version number
<Hikaru79> Like 1.2~ubuntu3 or something.
<Hikaru79> So they shouldn't have an identical version number unless they truely are 100% identical.
<nooby_god> ok Hikaru79
<Ace2005> Hi all how much faster would my system be if i had a raid?
<Ace2005> can i make a raid using two partitions from two disks which vary in size, say 50GB from a 250GB disk and a 80GB disk?
<Ace2005> oh and how hard would it be to set this up?
<Ace2005> .......
<Flo>  i have some problems with the soundsystem. i'm using kubuntu and have installed all necessary packages for amarok. the kde sound effects work, but amarok says xine isn't able to load the audio driver.
<Ace2005> tried running xine and configure it to use alsa?
<Ace2005> I'll ask in ubuntu
<Flosoft> hey ... how do I enable SMART on my HDDs?
<Flosoft> and I get this error when I try to mount my LVM partition:
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FAiLJo47.html
<Flosoft> can someone help me?
<Ace2005> Flosoft: try #ubuntu it seems quiet in here
<talljon84> 'afternoon all
<talljon84> Q w/ Audacity. Anyone around familiar with it?
<MukiEX> It seems quiet in ubuntu-xgl, and there's a possibility someone here might know whassup; anyone having trouble in Kubuntu/Compiz getting the gnome-based settings to save?
<MukiEX> gconf and gnome-* settings aren't making it through a reboot.
<LeXTul> i have running kubuntu edgy and aiglx ... nice effects can only be done throug compiz insteed of kwin right (if i want use compiz, i can only use translu.) right ? or are nice effects possible without compiz ?
<dimsuz> Hi! Can anyone please explain (or give a link) me what is "edgy"
<dimsuz> :)
<LeXTul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft
<dimsuz> LeXTul: thanks!
<Flosoft> how do I enable SMART on my HDDs? I get this error when I try to mount my LVM partition: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FAiLJo47.html
<dimsuz> another question... apt wants to install gcc-4.0. Can I somehow install gcc-4.1 for example?
<dive-o> I know I've asked this before, but I didn't keep the links, and I'm at work - can someone point me to the docs on installing java, dvdcss, etc?
<LeXTul> ubuntuguide.org
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: If you want gcc-4.1 you have to use edgy (unstable)
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: that means to use edgy for _all_ packages?
<DarkED> hey all
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: I don't see much point in having gcc-4.1 if the rest of the system isn't compiled with it
<DarkED> i want to pull my old kontact journals from an old home dir, where are they held?
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: ok :). I'm just figuring out how the things work.
<lafrance> any one know how to open gconf-editor ?
<lafrance> nvm found it
<dive-o> what's the tool I need to get nvidia video working? nvidia-glx?
<dive-o> I did all this ony my home computer, but can't find the site that explained it all nicely
<dive-o> ubuntuguide.org isn't it
<Flosoft> I get this error when I try to mount my LVM partition: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FAiLJo47.html
<Flosoft> Could someone help me with this?
<Leeif> Hello Kubuntu Users!
<Ace2005> hello
<Leeif> Can i install this debian package in ubuntu?
<Leeif> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.3.6-16_i386.deb
<Ace2005> you can but it'd be better to get the ubuntu version via apt-get, that is designed for debian
<talljon84> Hey all- I installed Firefox from Adept but it won't connect to anything. Konqueror works fine but not Firefox. Ideas?
<osh_> Flosoft: been a while since I did some lvm stuff. don't you mount it with type lvm?
<tailsfan> This is a stupid question to ask probably but...
<Flosoft> osh_: how do you mean?
<tailsfan> In Shipit, When you order CDs in that week, does that week count for one of the four week or is it the week after?
<osh_> in that log you specified type with -t ext3, I think you're supposed to write -t lvm
<osh_> Flosoft: might be wrong though. as I said. it's been a while.
<dimsuz> and is there a way to install a package from debian-unstable?
<Leeif> <Ace2005> i  think i can't cant get libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) via apt-get because ubuntu version is libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<osh_> Flosoft: did it work?
<simian__> i've got a laptop that is out of warrenty, one day it mad a stange noise and then when i rebooted it it said it can't find an operating system. i can't install linux becuase it can't find a hard disk. so i have come to the conclusion that the HD has broke. I've now removed the HD and found an exact match here http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/laptop-hard-drives.htm?ppcse=google&gclid=CMaQjvrft4YCFU6kFQodTk7GRw  but i feel like i'm
<Ace2005> Leeif: why do you need that version?
<Flosoft> osh_: mount: unknown filesystem type 'lvm'
<tailsfan> and if you order them on a Sunday, what day does it come to you, Moday or Saturday?
<Leeif> <Ace2005> because i cant install initng without that version
<Leeif> <Ace2005> for example
<Leeif> <Ace2005> and many other packages
<osh_> Flosoft: sorry, stupid me. you're right. you mount it with -t ext3. and you've created a filesystem on your new lvm disk have you?
<Flosoft> yes
<osh_> Flosoft: what's the name of it?
<Flosoft> osh_: mkfs.ext3 /dev/server/server
<talljon84> Is anyone aware of why Firefox wouldn't pull webpages but works just fine if I give it the IP of the site?
<osh_> Flosoft: and the output from that was fine?
<osh_> what does dmesg say about /dev/server/server?
<Flosoft> osh_: Writing inode tables: done
<Flosoft> ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<osh_> talljon84: your dns is proably screwed up.
<jmichaelx> could anyone out there give a desperate man some help trying to get a broadcom wireless card working?
<osh_> Flosoft: hmm, still thinking here....
<talljon84> osh_: Konqueror works fine.. it's just Firefox that won't work.
<osh_> talljon84: then I don't know. when ip works but not adresses it's usually the dns. check FF for extensions or other things that might screw it up.
<Ace2005> Leeif: Well you could this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG
<talljon84> FF?
<dimsuz> talljon84: FF=FireFox ;)
<dimsuz> talljon84: it gives you an error or just waits and nothing happens?
<talljon84> dimsuz: ooh. hehe. I checked those already. I thought it might be a proxy setting but it's set to directly connect.
<osh_> Flosoft: what's the output if you try to mount the drive without specifying -t ext3?
<talljon84> dimsuz: it gives the took-to-long-to-respond error
<dimsuz> talljon84: if you run it from terminal does it output some error there?
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/C8tCAw22.html
<dimsuz> talljon84: hmmm... if there's a firefox irc channel perhaps you should try to ask there...
<dimsuz> Is there a way to install a package from debian-unstable?
<dimsuz> ..in kubuntu
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx your probably dont want to here this but if you cant get your wireless card to work maybe you should purchase one thats supported under kubuntu
<osh_> Flosoft: yes, but without the -t ext3. what then?
<Flosoft> well there is -t ext3
<osh_> Flosoft: you've typed it according to your paste. "mount -t ext3 /dev/......."
<osh_> Flosoft: I want to know what will happen if you omit it.
<Flosoft> root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/server/server server
<Flosoft> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Flosoft> root@ubuntu:/#
<Flosoft> that is without
<osh_> Flosoft: right. annoying.
<osh_> Flosoft: not unexpected but annoying.
<Raito> Where does KDE store its icons?
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i had this card working under a previous kubuntu installation
<dimsuz> Raito: $KDEDIR/share/icons/
<dimsuz> Raito: where $KDEDIR can be replaced with /usr or /home/<user_name>
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx have you tried doing a search on the ubuntu forums?
<Raito> dimsuz: hmm /usr/share/icons only has some sun java stuff
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: those forums are what have screwed things up
<wolfmanz> lol
<Tintin> I can't view videos from video.google.com in Konqueror.. Anybody knows why?
<dimsuz> Raito: at least that's so in "vanilla" kde :)
<Tintin> It works in firefox
<dimsuz> Raito: I'm new to kubuntu, so I didn't check :)
<Raito> oh wait... there are folders there
<osh_> Flosoft: could you check that your created logical volume is actually online? vgscan/vgs/vgchange or something like that is the command I believe.
<Flosoft> I'm currently reformating the ext3 disk
<Flosoft> osh_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WEfXze33.html
<james___> how do i let kubuntu redetect my monitor and xorg settings?
<Naosv> any tremulous players around?
<insanekane> james___: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<james___> insanekane: ahh thanks :D
<osh_> Flosoft: that doesn't look good.
<Flosoft> I thought of the same thing ;)
<Flosoft> maybe a reboot?
<osh_> Flosoft: you're running this through evms?
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> Webmin :S
<osh_> Flosoft: I'm not sure a reboot will help. In fact I doubt it.
<Flosoft> hmm ok
<osh_> Flosoft: I'd start over. Delete all and begin again. First use pvcreate to create your physvols, then vgcreate to make the volumegroups and finally lvcreate for the logical volume. It's not that hard if you read the manpages.
<Flosoft> ok ... how do I delete everything?
<osh_> Flosoft: since there's nothing on them you might as well experiment a bit, no?
<Flosoft> yes
<_stev_> just installed kubuntu and using tvtime but the color quality isn't so good, it is like there are spots shining on the faces of the people in the film
<osh_> Flosoft: if you use webmin I'm sure there's an option there?
<Flosoft> yes
<jmichaelx> abattoir: ummm, hey, you  there?
<jmichaelx> :-D
<osh_> Flosoft: try that. be careful though. don't wipe your old data.
<osh_> Flosoft: sorry that I can't be of greater assistance.
<jmichaelx> i am getting a missing module error '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'
<jmichaelx> is there any way to fix this?
<Flosoft> xok
<Flosoft> *ok
<Flosoft> I deleted all the LVM Group etc.
<Flosoft> so how do I create it in console ?
<osh_> Flosoft: what's the name of your disks?
<Flosoft> osh_: hdb , hde , hdf
<osh_> Flosoft: pvcreate /dev/hdb /dev/hde /dev/hdf
<osh_> Flosoft: but don't rely on me. check everything I say by looking at the manpage for pvcreate
<james___> how do i get amarok to play mp3s?
<crimsun> james___: install libxine-extracodecs
<Flosoft> root@ubuntu:/etc/webmin# pvcreate /dev/hdb1 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdf1
<Flosoft>   /dev/dvd: open failed: Read-only file system
<Flosoft>   Attempt to close device '/dev/dvd' which is not open.
<Flosoft>   Physical volume "/dev/hdb1" successfully created
<Flosoft>   Physical volume "/dev/hde1" successfully created
<Flosoft>   Physical volume "/dev/hdf1" successfully created
<Flosoft> root@ubuntu:/etc/webmin#
<osh_> Flosoft: I take no responsibility for fscking up your computer. And I might do that royally if you're not careful and double check what I write.
<Flosoft> no problem
<Flosoft> it is a clean install ;)
<james___> crimsun: ok i'll try that :)
<jmichaelx> i am getting a fatal missing module error '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko' .... is there any way i can correct this?
<osh_> Flosoft: vgcreate osh_volume /dev/hdb1 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdf1
<osh_> Flosoft: ;-)
<james___> crimsun: i don't see it?
<Flosoft> vgcreate volume1 /dev/hdb1 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdf1
<Flosoft> Volume group "volume1" successfully created
<osh_> Flosoft: boring... ;-) but OK.
<Flosoft> :p
<osh_> Flosoft: lvcreate -n osh_lvol -i 3 volume1
<osh_> Flosoft: I think.
<crimsun> james___: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Flosoft> lvcreate -n volume1 -i 3 volume1
<Flosoft> doesn't work :S
<james___> crimsun: i think so
<osh_> Flosoft: what's the error?
<james___> i have the dapper-backports multiverse repo
<Flosoft> Please specify either size or extents (not both)
<Flosoft>   lvcreate: Create a logical volume
<Flosoft> lvcreate
<Flosoft> and then the doc
<crimsun> james___: wrong one. Use dapper.
<james___> ok
<osh_> Flosoft: lvcrate -n lvol1 -i 3 volume1
<osh_> Flosoft: you can't use the same name I believe. one is a vg (volume group) and the other is a lv (logical volume)
<osh_> Flosoft: and lvcreate naturally....
<Flosoft> that wasn't the problem
<Flosoft> it doesn't work :S
<osh_> Flosoft: what's the error message from the latest try?
<Flosoft> same thing
<james___> crimsun: i found a website with a list of good repositories to replace the default ones with, this is what i needed :D
<james___> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<osh_> Flosoft: do you have a directory called /dev/volume1?
<Flosoft> nope
<osh_> Flosoft: hmm, ok, how about "lvcreate volume1" then. what's the output then?
<Flosoft> root@ubuntu:/etc/webmin# lvcreate volume1
<Flosoft>   Please specify either size or extents (not both)
<Flosoft>   lvcreate: Create a logical volume
<Flosoft> and then the doc
<|lostbyte|> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<geneo93> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1_i386.deb whats this about
<RobNyc_C> anyone here running 6.10 ? if yes please pm with the sources.list of it
<osh_> Flosoft: lvcreate -L 1000 volume1
<bobbyyu> Can someone please help me with my Samba networking problems?
<osh_> Flosoft: should create a 1gb volume.
<osh_> Flosoft: i hope
<osh_> Flosoft: pvs or pvscan or something should give you an output on how many extents you have and then you can use -l <that number> to create an lvm for the entire space of your drives.
<bobbyyu> Everytime I try to access the Samba shares with Windows, it says "Denied, you may not have permission to access this network resource"
<bobbyyu> What I do?
<osh_> bobbyyu: stop using windows? ;-)
<jmichaelx> i am getting a fatal missing module error '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko' .... is there any way i can correct this?
<nancy1> hi everyone , can anyon ehelp me to configure modem connection,, I always get error remote has to authenticate itself, ... no sutable password to give.... none of available pw will let use IP
<kameronk_> bobbyyu, why not try running a simple webserver on it? this way you can download all the files... i've never had much luck with windows shares... but if you need to upload to the windows computer, that may be more trouble
<osh_> nancy1: /etc/ppp/options there's an option called "auth". Perhaps changing that to "noauth" helps?
<bobbyyu> If I try a webserver, then everyone can access it
<Flosoft> osh_: How do I create it using 100%?
<osh_> nancy1: not that I've gotten my modem to work on my machine...
<nancy1> but I do have to auth to my ISP,, wont that prevent this
<osh_> Flosoft: run vgdisplay, does it say anything about "extents" there?
<nancy1> osh_,  ill try it ,, be back in a moment
<Flosoft> osh_: got it: Logical volume "lvol0" created
<kameronk_> not if you set it up correctly
<kameronk_> bobbyu, i suggest http://www.brswebweaver.com/ (BRS WebWeaver); it supports http authentication
<Flosoft> osh_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/N8mD8127.html
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ip20-164-208-87.adsl2.versatel.nl]  by thunderstruck
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@58.165.97.229]  by thunderstruck
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
<osh_> Flosoft: looks ok doesn't it?
<Flosoft> yup
<osh_> Flosoft: is there a full path to the lv somewhere? one that you can do an mkfs on?
<osh_> Flosoft: like lvdisplay might show something.
<Flosoft>  /dev/volume1/lvol0
<osh_> Flosoft: you've created an fs there yet?
<Flosoft> no
<_susana> hola
<osh_> Flosoft: try it. I want to know if things work.
<_susana> alguien que hable espaol
<osh_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Flosoft>  mkfs -t ext3 /dev/volume1/lvol0 ?
<osh_> Flosoft: looks about right.
<Flosoft> osh_: Writing inode tables:  178/3736
<osh_> Flosoft: if this works please be aware that we've created a very basic lv. there are much more advanced things that could be done with stripesizes and other things.
<Flosoft> osh_: what do you mean?
<osh_> Flosoft: i'd be very happy if things worked out the way they should now though.
<osh_> Flosoft: you could change this volume to get higher/better performance by giving some other options or something. If you want to dive deeper into the lvm2 jungle.
<osh_> Flosoft: still creating fs?
<Flosoft> osh_: yes
<arso> is there a soft that makes the screen go black at the press of the button? and back on with another pres?
<Flosoft> osh_: Might it be that a HDD is broken?
<osh_> arso: openoffice impress. ;-)
<arso> osh_:  wats that :P
<osh_> arso: press "b" or "w".
<arso> yinside openoffice?
<osh_> Flosoft: let's not hope so.
<osh_> arso: yeah, it's the OO version of powerpoint.
<arso> umm
<arso> i am in it
<arso> b or w dont do anything
<_susana> gente que sepa  sobre linux
<apol> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arso> hurry up please, i need to hide this screen :P
<arso> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<arso> !ar
<ubotu> I know nothing about ar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> osh_: i  am in impress, its not wo rking
<osh_> arso: create a document. start the presentation. then press b or w. the screen goes black or white depending on what you want.
<osh_> Flosoft: still not done?
<Flosoft> osh_: nope
<Flosoft> Writing inode tables: 2882/3736
<osh_> Flosoft: have a look at smart-tools to see if your disks are in order. they're pretty good.
<Flosoft> osh_: I have smart-tools installed
<Flosoft> but I don't know how to activate smart on my hdds
<Flosoft> they all support it.
<osh_> Flosoft: have a look in the manpages. again, it was years ago that I last had a look at smart.
<Flosoft> Writing inode tables: done
<Flosoft> ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<osh_> Flosoft: damn you have big disks...
<Flosoft> osh_: hehe
<osh_> Flosoft: I'd look into smart and check your disks. what we did should have worked.
<osh_> Flosoft: I suspect you can't mount the disk again?
<lhds> how to delete a dir containing files and subfolders?
<Flosoft> osh_: I have just seen a problem
<Flosoft>  /dev/hdf dissappeared :S
<Flosoft> atleast in webmin
<osh_> Flosoft: that's not good.
<lhds> sudo rm -d -- apply rm: cannot remove `apply': Is a directory how to delete a dir containing files and subfolders?
<wckdkl0wn> what site do you all recommend for getting kde themes?
<osh_> lhds: man rm (have a look at the -f "force" flag, but be careful. it's potent. also, look at -r "recursive")
<osh_> lhds: be very VERY careful though. you might screw up really bad. rm -rf is a good way to put yourself in a world of hurt.
<osh_> Flosoft: what does pvscan/pvs say? do they still see hdf?
<jeppelelle> join #kubuntu -se
<dimsuz> Hi! What happens if there is already some package for edgy and a new version of it appears before edgy release?
<dimsuz> mmm... is my phrase understandable? :)
<UKF^vortex> Hi, I have a question
<lhds> what are these :  /usr/src$ ls  linux-headers-2.6.15-26  linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<UKF^vortex> I have kubuntu installed and I want to install GNOME
<Flosoft> osh_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/eDx7n347.html
<Flosoft> maybe my IDE cable ?
<Flosoft> or the IDE controller?
<UKF^vortex> is there any way to have both installed ? KDE and GNOME ?
<Flosoft> I could connect it to another IDE cable?
<UKF^vortex> and to choose while running linux ?
<osh_> Flosoft: bad disk in some way. "smartctl -all /dev/hdf" or something to check it. might need to take vg offline first though. I don't know about that. in that case "vgchange -a n" or similar.
<osh_> Flosoft: do test by all means. i've got to go. it's late here and i need some sleep.
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> nite
<Flosoft> and thx for your help
<osh_> UKF^vortex: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop. should put gnome on your machine (but why you'd want that is beyond me).
<osh_> Flosoft: good luck. normally I charge a bit over $100/h for this kind of help. ;-)
<LacertaII> can someone help me with wireless assistant?
<Martijn81> UKF^vortex: ^ and in the g/kdm you can choose for kde or gnome while booting
<UKF^vortex> is there any way to install xgl for kde ?
<wckdkl0wn> kdm is always telling me that the kthemes are not valid files.. any idea?
<osh_> Flosoft: also, have a look at raid. that way you won't get burned by 1 broken disk.
<osh_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Flosoft> osh_:  ok
<LacertaII> i can't get to wireless assistants config mostly because the button that should be in the main panel ("configure") is not
<lhds> ANYONE JUST ANYONE HELP i have /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/build/drivers/ instead of /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/ how to remove that build?
<LacertaII> i'm sure i've got the same version 0.5.5 that is on all the screenshots that actually do have the button
<osh_> Flosoft: it's been fun. should you see me here tomorrow or any other day, feel free to let me know how things work out for you.
<Flosoft> osh_: I will :)
<Garoboldy> using adept to install libjack-dev on my box.  I am searching for it but no results. do I need to change my repositories? sorry if thats a stupid question lol. I really dont know
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19211 why do I keep getting this message?
<BluesKaj> how to configure a file as super user ?
<BluesKaj> like cdroast for example
<JohnFlux_> "configure a file" ?
<JohnFlux_> BluesKaj: you want to edit a configuration file?
#kubuntu 2006-07-30
<JohnFlux_> BluesKaj: use k3b anyway :)
<Goop2> my screen resolution is 1280x854, but its zoomed in to 640x480.. anyone know how to fix that?
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: press alt-f2   and type "krandrtray"
<BluesKaj> no JohnFlux_, I see cdroast in the media list but when I launch it a dailog box tells me: "no root configuration found or not readable. The superuser mustand configure xcdroast first !
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: that will give you an applet thing in the systray
<JohnFlux_> BluesKaj: dunno.  what's wrong with k3b? :)
<BluesKaj> super user must start and...
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: that should let you change the resolution
<Goop2> JohnFlux: its not the resolution, its zoomed in
<BluesKaj> dunno . I . djust like to see what it does :)
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: oh. press  ctrl+alt+plus
<JohnFlux_> the plus on the numpad
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: press alt-f2   then type in xcdroast, but don't press enter
<Darko8472> I have a question, but I'm not in Kubuntu right now - it's on a second HD for my laptop, and I swap them out as and when needed... I can't seem to get my wifi working at all. Laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1300 (yeah, I know, Dell), with a Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card. I've tried manually editing the SSID/gateway etc, but it doesn't seem to want to enable :/ Any ideas? Bearing in mind I can't test them right away
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: click options, and then chose user, and run as root
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: oh wait no
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: press alt-f2   and then type in ksudo xcdroast
<JohnFlux_> and press enter
<Goop2> johnflux: it says it cant run
<JohnFlux_> doh
<JohnFlux_> kdesu  xcdroast
<JohnFlux_> sorry
<Goop2> johnflux: ctrl-alt-+ wont do anything either
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: it doesn't change the resolution at all?
<Goop2> nope
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: can you use the console?
<Goop2> johnflux: konsole? yeah
<JohnFlux_> i'm sure you can do this from the gui, but I've never looked
<JohnFlux_> it's easier for me to do via konsole ;)
<Goop2> ok :D
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: run konsole, then run:    joe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: run konsole, then run:    editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux_> i don't think it comes with joe :)
<geneo93> nano you mean
<Garoboldy> instead of using the apt gui. are we able to search and add repo addresses. or is it isafer to use the gui?
<Goop2> hmmm.. Im thinking I should prolly put "jed" in instead? :P
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: nano, editor, jed    whatever you like
<JohnFlux_> oh waits
<JohnFlux_> argh
<Goop2> hehe
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: sudo  editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux_> rather :-)
<Goop2> ok
<JohnFlux_> Garoboldy: you can add them in the /etc/apt/sources.list  directly if you want
<BluesKaj> configged xcdroast in synaptic
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: then go to the Section "Screen"
<BluesKaj> mostly for scsi drives by the look of it
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: what resolutions does it have?
<Goop2> johnflux: it says command not found
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: that should work
<Goop2> ok I was thinkin I was suposed to put in my account name :P
<JohnFlux_> :-)
<Lacerta> what the..? my internet just started working
<Garoboldy> johnFlux_, TY for the file location. is there a proper standard or are we able to just add the address. Im seeing deb before most of them and dapper/main
<Goop2> johnflux: I dont see "screen"
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: if you use the up and down arrows to scroll around, you should see  a:      Section "Screen"
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: what video card do you have?
<Goop2> johnflux: NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX
<JohnFlux_> do you have the nvidia driver?
<JohnFlux_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Goop2> I wouldent know realy... Im new to Linux
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: no problem
<Goop2> probabaly not I would asume
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: the problem here is that nvidia do not allow us to ship with their drivers
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: it's a really big problem
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: but, the good news is that it's easy to install them :)
<Goop2> johnflux: ok good :)
<VooDoo> hello
<JohnFlux_> just close that konsole
<uranther> will volume groups erase all the stuff i already have on my harddrives?
<JohnFlux_> uranther: if you have to ask, i wouldn't play about it
<Goop2> johnflux: klozed
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<JohnFlux_> ;)
<uranther> :/
<JohnFlux_> uranther: what do you want to do?
<Lacerta> what does this "timestamp too far in the future:" mean and why does it prevent me using some apps?
<uranther> i have 3 harddrives, 2 of which have data on them that i want to keep
<uranther> and i just noticed this volume group thing that you can do
<JohnFlux_> Lacerta: what time does your computer think it is? :)
<Lacerta> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 30 04:14:41 2006
<Goop2> uranther: 3 hard drives?! thats possible??
<Lacerta> the clock is 1:28
<uranther> Goop2: actually i have 4
<Goop2> uranther: thats awsome :D
<edwardf> i just installed kubuntu, and want to add packages, but in adept installer the packages i want show up as grey icons and are unselectable; why is this?
<uranther> :D
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: you can have 2 hard drives per ide channel.  most motherboards have 2 or 3 channels
<JohnFlux_> Goop2: "hard drive or cd/dvd drive"
<Goop2> ooooh
<Goop2> I have a dvd and cdrw
<JohnFlux_> Lacerta: hmm dunno
<Goop2> and 2 ide cables
<psynth> iltaa
<uranther> i have an PCI IDE controller card..
<uranther> i could have 3 more harddrives
<uranther> but i have no where to put them
<Goop2> wow..
<Lacerta> iltaa psynth
<Goop2> that would be alot of space
<psynth> i need some help with mounting
<Goop2> johnflux: does Drake have synaptic?
<psynth> i get this error message when trying to mount a fat32 partition: mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<uranther> add it then :)
<psynth> uh, im such a newbie, could you be a bit more specific ?
<uranther> edit your /etc/fstab file and add /dev/hdb5
<psynth> And i really tried to find this information in the web and manuals with no luck so far
<uranther> make it similar to your other hdd
<Goop2> johnflux?
<Martijn81> Goop2: yeah dapper has Synaptec, but kubuntu dapper comes with adept standard so you might want to check that out first
<Martijn81> * synaptic
<edwardf> i tried to install synaptic (because i like it better) through adept installer, but it adept shows it as a grey, unselectable icon
<Goop2> never thought of that.. its letting me install it
<San> hey
<San> could someone point me in the direction on how to install a theme in kubuntu please?
<ubuntu> selam
<HAMMERSWIFE> hi all ubuntu user here ya know the file browser where it shows file system,etc
<HAMMERSWIFE> whats the path in there to get to the xchat folders,etc
<HAMMERSWIFE> no one in ubuntu will tell me and been tehre half hour
<crimsun> what do you mean by "xchat folders"?
<HAMMERSWIFE> i wanna get to the d/l folder
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: ~/.xchat2
<HAMMERSWIFE> ussing file syste,
<ubuntu> HAMMERSWIFE: h'
<ubuntu> hi
<HAMMERSWIFE> hi
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: So for example, /home/hammer/.xchat2/downloads
<ubuntu> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 501 MHz (1003 bogomips), , RAM: 303/313MB, 95 proc's, 14.0min up
<HAMMERSWIFE> exactly
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Assuming that 'hammer' is your system users name
<HAMMERSWIFE> but cant find it in browser
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: It's a hidden directory
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Anything that starts with a . is a hidden directory, so therefore ~/.xchat2 is hidden
<HAMMERSWIFE> i seletced view hidden files
<HAMMERSWIFE> :/
<dr_willis_> odd... my mouse is all moving sluggishly
<ubuntu>  02:03:32 up 15 min,  7 users,  load average: 0.32, 0.57, 0.55
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Have you installed Xchat, and have you used it atleast once ?
<dr_willis_> hidden is a relative term. :P
<HAMMERSWIFE> yes im on it now
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Then it's there, trust me
<ubuntu> Sun Jul 30 02:03:51 UTC 2006
<HAMMERSWIFE> its all i use
<edwardf> is there a way to 'clone' user settings (i want to create multiple users with the same theme and the same basic desktop settings and panels)
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: In a konsole type:  cd ~/.xchat2
<HAMMERSWIFE> i know it is but i wanna get to it so i can grab my d/l out of the folder
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Then type: ls
<slow-motion> n8
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: You using Konqueror ?
<HAMMERSWIFE> fire fox
<HAMMERSWIFE> where would i find that 1 ya mentioned?
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Ummmm firefox isn't a file manager
<dr_willis_> :)
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Hit alt-f2 and type konqueror  or it should be on your panel or even in your menus
<HAMMERSWIFE> guess i dont have it
<HAMMERSWIFE> ok so how do i get it?
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: You using KDE ?
<HAMMERSWIFE> i think
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Or is KDE installed ?
<Hawkwind> You think ?
<HAMMERSWIFE> i believe so
<Hawkwind> If you are sitting at the computer I surely hope you know what you're using
* dr_willis_ goes *sigh*
<HAMMERSWIFE> yes kde desktop
<dr_willis_> is there a K in the start menu button? :P
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Then you have konqueror installed I'm sure
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: sudo apt-get install konqueror   <~~~Type that from a konsole
<HAMMERSWIFE> it didnt pop up on run command\
<sophie_> dr_willis_: no there seems to be a figure with two sticks opposite at 45 degrees
<HAMMERSWIFE> wasnt installed getting it now
<HAMMERSWIFE> explains why couldnt run it
<ben_> hi guys
<HAMMERSWIFE>  konqueror is installed ok wht to type in for my xchat?
<ben_> its linuxd00d from the ubuntu forum
<linuxd00d> Hey
<dr_willis_> it should show up in the menus now.
<linuxd00d> hey guys, i need a bit of noob help
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Same thing we told you earlier
<dr_willis_> Oh?
<dr_willis_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hawkwind> dr_willis_: But......But.....I want to ask if I can ask first, just to make sure I can ask before I ask and get in trouble :P
<linuxd00d> :S
<linuxd00d> XD
<dr_willis_> Hawkwind,  asking about asking to ask - is ok.
<dr_willis_> :P
<dr_willis_> asking about A/S/L  is a big NO NO. however
<dr_willis_> :P
<dr_willis_> S/A/L ?
<dr_willis_> :)
<ubuntu> Current weather for Ankara / Etimesgut : Clear skies, Temperature: 22C, Pressure: 1012 hPa, Wind: 9 km/h ENE
<linuxd00d> anyways i just installed ubuntu about 3-6 hours ago
<HAMMERSWIFE> ok found what i wanted
<HAMMERSWIFE> where do i find koqueror so i can paste to desktop
<linuxd00d> and i would like to login as root but i dun kno the password, i left the install to do its own thing in text mode
<ubuntu> linuxd00d: i little a speak english
<Hawkwind> HAMMERSWIFE: Click on the Home icon
<Hawkwind> linuxd00d: sudo
<linuxd00d> sudo
<Hawkwind> linuxd00d: There is no root account by default, it's all done with sudo
<linuxd00d> so could u give me a little tutorial
<Hawkwind> linuxd00d: You can however create a traditional root account real quick by typing: sudo passwd
<dr_willis_> sudo command to run as root
<Hawkwind> Tutorial on what ?
<dr_willis_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linuxd00d> cheers guys
<Hawkwind> If you want something done as root, type 'sudo' before the command.  </tutorial>
<BluesKaj> su su sudio :)
<dr_willis_> sudo sudo su
<dr_willis_> :)
<dr_willis_> sudo cd
<BluesKaj> phil collins drum phrase
<dr_willis_> But take a Look at him now....
<dr_willis_> Hes just standing there....
<linuxd00d> oh
<BluesKaj> not a fan by any means dr_willis_
<linuxd00d> i understand
<dr_willis_> Old and Bald.. and  :) thats about all i can think of.. Heh
<dr_willis_> All these old singers look in VERY bad shape.
<BluesKaj> that's me too , but I still aint afan :)
<linuxd00d> so basically ubuntu doesnt want people to F*^k things up
<HAMMERSWIFE> heck with it saved alt f2 on txt to access it
<HAMMERSWIFE> long as i can get into it dont matter
<HAMMERSWIFE> whats the best zipping utility for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> there's lots of good help here linuxd00d ...just gotta have some patience :)
<linuxd00d> cheers man
<linuxd00d> well everyone
<ubuntu> linuxd00d: i dont
<dr_willis_> Many of Ubuntu 'oddities' are done for security reasons.
<linuxd00d> thats good
<linuxd00d> well at least i cant break stuff
<dr_willis_> some are just done - because the devs  got confused. :)
<linuxd00d> lol
<linuxd00d> i kno very basic stuff
<linuxd00d> i done about 1-2 months of Enterprise Redhat Linux Course work
<linuxd00d> soooo hard
<linuxd00d> and it doesnt help that have worked with windows basically all my life
<linuxd00d> i just got sick of Crashes and BSOD
<wckdkl0wn> what site do you all recommend for getting kde themes?
<linuxd00d> use google
<linuxd00d> i have trouble installing themes on Gnome guys
<wckdkl0wn> reason for me asking is because i am using kdm theme manager and it doesnt recognise any of the themes i download
<wckdkl0wn> says they arent valid
<linuxd00d> yeah
<linuxd00d> Yeah people i cant install themes for Gnome it says file not valid
<MuJ> gnome..
<linuxd00d> yeah
<MuJ> you know tje K n Kubuntu stands for KDE?
<MuJ> the*
<linuxd00d> i know im using ubuntu
<MuJ> yeah.. and this is #kubuntu
<linuxd00d> good point
<linuxd00d> sorry
<linuxd00d> bye all
<MuJ> 0_o
<markc> anyone bumped into the edgy xorg ABI mismatch problem ?
<phildini> hi. does anyone know of a way to get the wireless manager in kubuntu to auto-connect to networks it already knows?
<yorick> hi
<Agios> I am avoiding all things edgy right now
<markc> Agios: yeah, I might have to reboot into gentoo for a week or 2 by the looks of it, t'was fine for me up until the last update
<mjeung> I have this really crappy computer that I'm running ubuntu on.  Does anyone happen to know of a good resource I can find that'll help me tune the performance up a little?
<mjeung> or if there are any GUI features that I can disable to eke out some more speed..
<jmichaelx> ok i am staying out of #ubuntu lol
<Goop2> johnflux: still here?
<Goop2> johnflux_
<dr_willis_> mjeung,  use  very mininal window manager for a start.
<Goop2> :(
<mjeung> ah.  is that an application, or are you just saying to use very few applications at a time..? =)
<simian__> if i remember correctly you need to install something in order to play radio streams on amarok?
<h3sp4wn> mjeung: Use fluxbox
<BluesKaj> fluxbox?
<phildini> hi. does anyone know of a way to get the wireless manager in kubuntu to auto-connect to networks it already knows?
<Goop2> anybody know how to fix a zoomed screen? its not a small resolution, its zoomed
<dr_willis_> Goop2,  some game started and screweed up?
<simian__> what do you need to install to play radio streams in amarok?
<markc> bah, gentoo will take 2 days to recompile everything, thank goodness for livecds
<Goop2> dr_willis: actualy it happened when I rebooted
<dr_willis_> odd.
<BluesKaj> try streamtuner , but it uses xmms as default player
<Goop2> quite
<Goop2> Ive tried quite a few things, but I couldent figure it out
<jmichaelx> is anyone in here using edgy and a broadcom wireless card?
<plbgnr> hello, I need to use remote filesystem as local, but it is not needed to use sshfs (client box has low performance) what can i use? (server - dapper, client breezy)
<erov> nfs ?
<plbgnr> erov:thanks ...I heard about it but wasn't sure if it is what i need
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Ask that in #Ubuntu+1 as there are many more edgy users there I'm sure
<dr_willis_>  but it is not needed to use sshfs?
<dr_willis_> Clarify what that means exactly. :)
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: ty
<dr_willis_> could use samba, or nfs, or hmmm...
<h3sp4wn> shfs is pretty easy to setup
<h3sp4wn> just one module to build with module-assistant
<erov> but uses more resources
<dr_willis_> i used that FUSE stuff with ssh, and samba, and other neat things. :P
<dr_willis_> fun to play with
<h3sp4wn> You cannot route nfs without using a vpn (or at least didn't used to be able to)
<h3sp4wn> using nbd (network block device) over a vpn might be interesting (just acts like any other local disk then)
<psynth> unable to playback mp3 files, or any audio for that matter, but the system sounds do work ? have installed the mpeg libs. any ideas ?
<plbgnr> h3sp4wn_:I want for example this: on server is avi file, and without copying it whole to client I want to play it on client pc
<dr_willis_> thats now mounting it whth samba or nfs would work.
<dr_willis_> using the gnome or kde samba browsers would however download it first. then play it.
<Goop2> anybody know how to fix a zoomed screen?
<dr_willis_> not sure about their ftp/fish/other meta-filesystem browsers
<dr_willis_> Goop2,  try just rerunning the X config tools?
<h3sp4wn> plbgnr: When you say remote you mean across the internet quite far away ?
<dr_willis_> Goop2,  or that menu item that changes the res under kde.
<plbgnr> h3sp4wn:lan
<Goop2> dr_willis: its not resolution, the screen is actualy zoomed in.. like a.. magnifying glass
<dr_willis_> so if ya move the mouse - the screen pans around?
<Goop2> yeah
<psynth> unable to playback mp3 files, or any audio for that matter, but the system sounds do work ? have installed the mpeg libs. any ideas ?
<dr_willis_> Thats how it works :)  well used to work years ago.
<dr_willis_> you got a larger screen defined, then the monitor is some how able to show  (so the pc thinks) so its giving ya a moveable viewport on a larger virtual screen
<dr_willis_> Thats how we used to do high-res on low end hardware. :)
<h3sp4wn> plbgnr: If I was going to do what you want to I would probably mess around with gfs (but only because I think nfs and samba are pretty dull)
<markc> psynth: libxine-extracodecs perhaps ?
<Goop2> dr_willis: I saw something about that while trying to figure out how to do dual moniters.. I skipped it though cause it wasnt wat I was lookin for :P
<Goop2> dr_willis: weird thing is.. that was earlier today too
<dr_willis_> heh.
<Goop2> dr_willis: did I maybe mess it up while looking at the dual screen thing?
<Goop2> cause it wasnt like this before
<dr_willis_> no clue there..  i always keep backups of my x confgs :P
<dr_willis_> if for some reason its thinking the monitor can only handle 600x800 or whateger.. and it asks for a 12000x12000 screen. :P ya get a scrolly virtual display.
<dr_willis_> Used to be the 'IN" thing to use. :P years ago
<h3sp4wn> But at that time anyone using it seriously would have a sun or sgi with a nice big monitor
<h3sp4wn> (i.e for any type of work)
<dr_willis_> we had them. :P but wanted MORE!
<dr_willis_> :)
<dr_willis_> big huge greyscale monitors.
<dr_willis_> and a scanner tablet the size of a ping pong table.
<Goop2> LOL
<dr_willis_> and a plotter that could draw on 4x8 ft sheets of paper
<dr_willis_> Doing a lot of  Topo Maps.
<wckdkl0wn> what program other then kaffeine can i use to play avi and mpeg files?
<h3sp4wn> codeine
<||Trayer||> Is KDevelop installed by default on kubuntu, and if not how would one get it?
<markc> apt-get install kdevelop
<||Trayer||> It says no installation candidate
<markc> ||Trayer||: I've just reinstalled dapper, hang on a sec, I'll check
<||Trayer||>  markc: Kk
<Goop2> is there a way to have a custom resolution? the big one they try to make me use is about 100 pixels bigger than I can use I think
<||Trayer||> Goop2: In your videocard config file I know you can set it (For me it was in xorg.conf)
<h3sp4wn> Goop2: Just make a custom modeline using the generator (google modeline generator)
<h3sp4wn> Goop2: put it into the Monitor section of xorg.conf (specify it directly at the bottom i.e 1280x1024@60 (or whatever the name of the modeline is)
<Goop2> where would I find that file?
<_susana> hola
<||Trayer||>  /etc
<||Trayer||> Goop2: */etc/X11/xorg.conf is the path
<Goop2> ok
<||Trayer||> Goop2: I think, I could double check
<h3sp4wn> !fixvideoresolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<||Trayer||> Does anyone have news on how I can get KDevelop?
<markc> ||Trayer||: shoot, yer right, no sign of it
<farous> kdevelop3 is in the repos
<farous> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<||Trayer||> It's in the repos? I did a check and couldn't find it.  I just downloaded it off of http://www.kdevelop.org/  (The .debs)
<farous> ||Trayer||: it is in universe you might need to enable the extra repos
<farous> !easysource > ||Trayer||
<||Trayer||>  farous: I have multiverse and universe
<farous> ||Trayer||: and i just searched for kdevelop3 and it shows there
<markc> farous: I just checked and it's not there and what ubotu is pointing at is for breezy, I think\
<farous> perhaps you need another mirror
<farous> give me a min to update my repos again
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu -se
<markc> I have a fresh install, just added universe and multiverse and apt-cache search develop shows nothing
<||Trayer||>  markc: I'd just get the debs off the official http://www.kdevelop.org/ http mirror.  Worked like a charm ^^
<jeppelelle> how i get too the swedish channel ?
<farous> i have it in universe dapper kdevelop3
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<farous> and just updated the repos
<jeppelelle> join#ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu -se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<farous> markc: did you sudo apt-get update
<farous> to update your sources before you search
<markc> jeppelelle: /join
<markc> farous: yes
<jeppelelle> It doesent work
<farous> markc: that is strange for i can see them in the repos check packages.ubuntu.com and you will find them too
<markc> apt-get update ; apt-cache search kdevelop = nothing (with universe and multiverse added)
<jeppelelle> can some one help me get steam working, i have installed it but how i hopen it ?
<farous> markc either you have a bad mirror or you did not enable universe properly
<farous> markc: use the pastebin and let me have a look at your sources.list file
<||Trayer||> markc: Farous' is definitly right.  Turns out my sources.list had universe spellt univers (oops ^^;) It's appearing now
<markc> farous: I've changed mirrors and updating again.. like I say, a fresh install for me so I might have something wrong
<farous> tis is a truely nice automatic source generation page
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<farous> this is for the multimedia packages and property packages too such as realplayer and libdvdcss2
<||Trayer||> I don't like the source-o-matic! So what if it woulda spelt universe right and I didn't! It just makes me look stupid ; )
<farous> ||Trayer||: :)
<az_> hi all
<az_> i am getting an "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166" error when running 'kdesu adept'
<jmichaelx> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !fmradio
<ubotu> I know nothing about fmradio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> ! info kdevelop
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<markc> wow, so a fresh install these days require nearly 200mb of updates!!
<h3sp4wn> Sometime it makes you think of all the useless cd's that have been sent out
<soulrider> hi everyone, i need some pro help :-/
<soulrider> ASAP
<archangel_> is there much difference between the 32 and 64 bit versions of Kubuntu?
<soulrider> i think allt he pros are AFK :P
<archangel_> HA yeah
<archangel_> maybe so
<soulrider> i think my HD died
<soulrider> and i need something to chek it under linux
<soulrider> but i dont know what to use
<soulrider> besides, its NTFS
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<archangel_> soulrider: does it boot?
<BluesKaj> archangel_, I used both ,prefer the 32bit , less probs and more programs work
<soulrider> thats the thing
<soulrider> it does boot
<markc> soulrider: badblocks MAY work on ntfs
<soulrider> but ti makes weird noises
<jmichaelx> what does it mean if sudo modpobe ndiswrapper does nothing?
<soulrider> and sometimes it just locks up
<BluesKaj> soulrider, GParted
<archangel_> BluesKaj: yeah, thats the issue I'm having
<soulrider> what i wanna do is scan the sectors
<soulrider> i dont thinkt he formatting matters
<soulrider> but i dunno
<soulrider> !badblocks
<ubotu> I know nothing about badblocks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<archangel_> BluesKaj: flash only a 32 bit program
<markc> soulrider: use badblocks from a shell
<soulrider> im a bit newbie :P
<soulrider> how do i do that? :/
<BluesKaj> there are several others as well, archangel_
<markc> soulrider: are you now booted onto the drive you eant to check ?
<Goop2> hmmm... trying to mess with xorg.conf.. it wont let me save
<soulrider> im using the live CD
<archangel_> BluesKaj: I guess i should do it now or never
<markc> soulrider: okay, open up konsole, sudo -i
<BluesKaj> archangel_, yeah, I had to reinstall from scratch ...it became too frustrating trying to make 64bit work
<soulrider> ok,
<soulrider> whatd oes that do ?
<markc> soulrider: do you know where your drive is .. like /dev/hda ?
<_bbeck> Goop2: What do you mean?  What's the it?
<soulrider> i didnt mount it
<soulrider> i mean, tis connected but i dont think i can see it
<markc> soulrider: no, don't mount it
<soulrider> its NTFS
<BluesKaj> that was my experience , archangel_
<markc> soulrider: ls -l /dev/hd*
<Goop2> Im trying to fix my resolution, but I can save the xorg.conf file from KATE
<soulrider> please abre with me, i know its frustrating but im still learning :P
<_bbeck> You have to edit the xorg.conf file as root.
<Goop2> _bbeck: thats what I thought.. how do I get to root?
<soulrider> i se hda, hda1, hda2 and hda5
<soulrider> brw-rw---- 1 root disk   3, 0 Jul 29 21:36 /dev/hda
<soulrider> brw-rw---- 1 root disk   3, 1 Jul 29 21:36 /dev/hda1
<soulrider> brw-rw---- 1 root disk   3, 2 Jul 29 21:36 /dev/hda2
<soulrider> brw-rw---- 1 root disk   3, 5 Jul 29 21:36 /dev/hda5
<Goop2> _bbeck: alt-f2?
<_bbeck> I think you can press alt+f2 then type kdesu kate
<markc> soulrider: assuning the ntfs partition is on your first IDE drive then you can "cfdisk /dev/hda" to see the partitions, then q for quit
<soulrider> whats cfdisk ?
<markc> soulrider" it's probably /dev/hda1
<soulrider> and its the only hard drive that is connected
<soulrider> i typed what you said and got
<markc> cfdisk /dev/hda ... and it'll show you what the partition types are... it's a shell based apartitioner
<soulrider> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<soulrider>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<soulrider> i wrote:
<soulrider> root@ubuntu:~# cfdisk /dev/hda1
<markc> soulrider: no cfdisk /dev/hda
<Goop2> _bbeck: would you know how to refresh to change the resolution?
<soulrider> yay, it shows 2 partitions
<soulrider> my two NTFS partitions
<soulrider> of the same HD
<markc> soulrider: does it say which one is ntfs, or not ext3 ?
<soulrider> both say NTFS
<markc> soulrider: oh, both partitions are ntfs... are they hda1 and hda5 ?
<soulrider> hda1 sais primary and hda5 sais logical
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> and my Hd just amde the most horrible noise :-/
<markc> right, badblocks /dev/hda1
<_bbeck> Goop2: Honestly, the last time I changed resolutions I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and let the debian configuration tool guide me through.
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> its like the cnosole its wokring on soemthing
<soulrider> th  HD light went on
<soulrider> and then off
<markc> soulrider: if it's going to die it's going to die
<soulrider> and now its on agan :/
<soulrider> i know
<soulrider> but tis not that old
<soulrider> 2 or 3 years probably
<soulrider> and if it does im so gonna die too :P
<soulrider> when will this be done?
<markc> can you copy it somewhere, like onto another drive in the same machine ?
<soulrider> nope, this hard drive is 120 GB adn my other hard drive is 30 :-/
<soulrider> i need to copy around 90Gb of data
<soulrider> and i dont think my dad has that much capacity on his other computer either
<soulrider> how do i know if badblocks is working or if its done ?
<markc> sad, if it's important stuff then you might be better turning it off altogether and wait till you get another drive, or another computer networked
<soulrider> i mean tis not that important
<soulrider> i got all my programmign stuff on the other hard drive
<soulrider> but its lots of things i downlaoded
<soulrider> and i know i wont be able to get again
<soulrider> funny thing is that im gettign another comp next weekend
<soulrider> and i was gonna copy everything to another drive
<soulrider> and this happens.... perfect timing... .
<markc> there are some flags for badblocks to show more info... control-c then try again with badblocks -v /dev/hda1
<soulrider> control c wont do anything
<soulrider> and it doesnt seem to be working on my HD
<markc> soulrider: it's probably locked up on some bad blocks
<soulrider> great!
<soulrider> how do i shut it doen ?
<soulrider> just press the cross ont he console ?
<markc> you might have to reboot... sorry, the -v would have shown what it was doing right now
<soulrider> its allright
<soulrider> thanks a LOT ofr the help
<soulrider> uhm, i got badblocks: Permission denied while trying to determine device size
<markc> soulrider: badblocks -h and man badblocks gives some more info
<soulrider> i think i gotta reboot
<markc> soulrider: perhaps your drive is providing faulty info... seeing it's having a near death experience
<soulrider> oh crap
<soulrider> k, im gonna reboot, ill be back in a few secs :P
<markc> soulrider: try and use another computer until you get your new one and then you'll have some chance of rescuing your data
<soulrider> dont you move =D
<soulrider> kk
<soulrider> brb
<Lunar_Raven> is kubuntu edgy much different than dapper yet?
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Lunar_Raven> i'm considering trying it
<Lunar_Raven> out of boredom
<farous> Lunar_Raven: check chroot
<farous> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<farous> so they removed the old link
<Lunar_Raven> o.o
<Lunar_Raven> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dr_willis_> !the meaning of life
<ubotu> I know nothing about the meaning of life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis_> :)
<farous> Lunar_Raven: do you know how to use chroot
<farous> dr_willis_: :)
<Lunar_Raven> i've never needed to use it
<geneo93> !monty python
<ubotu> I know nothing about monty python - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis_> mount newroot /mnt/whever
<Lunar_Raven> have you tried man chroot?
<Lunar_Raven> o.0
<dr_willis_> chroot /mnt/whever
<Lunar_Raven> oh wait you meant for me
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<farous> :) so you can chroot to edgy no hastle if you want
<dr_willis_> its used as part of the Gentoo Install method. :)
<Lunar_Raven> ohhh
<JohnFlux_> what's edgy's release date btw?
* Lunar_Raven checks the man chroot
<dr_willis_> whenits done. :P
<farous> dr_willis_: nice so yo can play with whatever distro you want
<dr_willis_> farous,  better to just use multi booting. :P
<scabootssca> how would i change folder permissions so anyone can edit a certin folder not just root?
<farous> dr_willis_: not for just checking the packages. without kernel or module hastle :)
<h3sp4wn> Lunar_Raven: dchroot or ideally schroot would be best (for it to be transparant)
<dr_willis_> farous,  and some times it even works! :P
<farous> :)
<farous> schroot last i checked was cchroot think i need to google again
<markc> there ya go, keeping /home on a different partition works, I just installed dapper on a different partiton and remounted my "old" edgy home partition and all my settings are intact
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> mark, are you still there ?
<soulrider> !lan
<ubotu> I know nothing about lan - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> !Local Area Network
<ubotu> I know nothing about Local Area Network - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling my fileserver... weeee
<Lunar_Raven> mac runs on ntfs?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I take it you are going for edgy this time then ?
<scabootssca> ok how'd i do this ->> http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4ai2.jpg and what's it for
<scabootssca> i leaned on my keyboard
<scabootssca> the katapult thing in the middle
<abattoir> scabootssca: press 'esc' it should go
<Lunar_Raven> !KATAPULT
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<soulrider> press alt and space
<soulrider> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<scabootssca> ok what's it do
<Lunar_Raven> launches programs
<Lunar_Raven> like run
<Lunar_Raven> so if you type amarok..and hit enter..it'll open
<soulrider> uhm, how can i calculate md5s of multiple folders and files ?
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<soulrider> uhm, i mounetd my NTFS partitios
<soulrider> i see everythign int he root folder
<soulrider> and i see hte subfolders
<soulrider> but i ant see whats in them
<scabootssca> how do i restore my repositorys to the origional ones?
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> scabootssca: ^^^
<[Nirvana] > #ubuntu-meetings
<[Nirvana] > anyone here on latest edgy? Is the color scheme purple?
<||Trayer||> Can anyone help me out? Adept says something is using the database, and I'm assuming it's apt-get.  How can I make apt-get finish the files I queued?
<RawSewage> ||Trayer||,  open the konsole
<||Trayer||>  RawSewage: Tis open
<robotgeek> ||Trayer||: usually killall apt-get works
<robotgeek> sudo killall apt-get , actually
<RawSewage> then
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<||Trayer||>  robotgeek: No process killed
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<||Trayer||>  RawSewage: attempting that now
<robotgeek> sudo killall dpkg , ||Trayer||
<MukiEX> VLC (universe?) plays MP4 files REALLY fuzzy. Friend of mine just sent me a quick home vid he made and I can't see it at all. Is there a fix/patch for this?
<MukiEX> Seems like a flaw in FFMPEG.
<Agios> try another player like mplayer
<MukiEX> Specifically, in AVC1
<MukiEX> Yup, it's VLC; kaffiene has no issues =(
<Kr4t05> What's the console command for bittorrent?
<||Trayer||> ktorrent
<||Trayer||> I think
<Kr4t05> Not Ktorrent
<Kr4t05> But the Bittorrent client
<Kr4t05> The "official" one.
<||Trayer||> I actually really don't reccomend using the official one, but it should be bittorrent if it's in the correct path.
<||Trayer||> I'd use ktorrent, bitcomet, utorrent,
<[Nirvana] > utorrent thru wine of course ^
<Kr4t05> Right.
<Lunar_Raven> <3 ktorrent
<OOD> there's ktorrent 2.0 now
<||Trayer||> ktorrent = awesome
<||Trayer||> fast speed
<OOD> big improvement
<Lunar_Raven> yeah 2.0 is really good
<[Nirvana] > ||Trayer||: I bet I'm a psychic: your from Toronto
<||Trayer||>  Nirvana: Close, ottawa ; ).
<OOD> yeah? where am i from?
<[Nirvana] > BC? some place in Canada  running a DSL line?
<robotgeek> i dont know where I am from, lol
<abattoir> hmm, lots of people from CA
<OOD> some place in canada?
<OOD> a little more specific ;)
<OOD> ?
<robotgeek> or so says my whois
<||Trayer||> I'm still getting the will not do stuff on Adept
<||Trayer||> I closed a adept during a install since it froze
<||Trayer||> whois robotgeek
<[Nirvana] > sudo killall apt-get; sudo killall dpkg; sudo killall adept
<OOD> whois OOD
<[Nirvana] > and then sudo dpkg reconfigure -a
<||Trayer||> That last command, you sure it's correct?
<robotgeek> ||Trayer||: do what [Nirvana]  says
* [Nirvana]  is all knowing
<||Trayer||>  robotkeet&nirvana: It killed a dpkg but that last command isn't working
<abattoir> dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<OOD> instead of typing all those up seperatly, you can put ' && ' in between each
<[Nirvana] > ^^oui
<[Nirvana] > ^^double oui
<abattoir> [Nirvana] : heh
* robotgeek whistles innocently
<abattoir> !fr >  [Nirvana] 
<abattoir> [Nirvana] : :P
<archangel_> just got rid of 64 bit and down-graded to 32 bit.  Sheesh, why should I have to do this.
* [Nirvana]  != fr
<archangel_> disgraceful
<archangel_> (version of kubuntu)
<[Nirvana] > because 64 bit linux has poor app support?
<archangel_> yup
<||Trayer||> what's the /command to do something in IRC?
<archangel_> sux
<OOD> depends what the command is
<||Trayer||> No, like to emote aka *!= fr*
<OOD>  '/me/
<archangel_> OOD: good to see you again
<OOD> '/me'
<archangel_> yeah
<OOD> welcome back
<archangel_> you hgelped me with my video driver last night
<OOD> yeah
<[Nirvana] > what was the site with all the facts again?
<[Nirvana] > ubuntu.com.au.cc or something?
<archangel_> maybe you can help me with my 'typing' tonight
<abattoir> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<[Nirvana] > It has a brain!!
<OOD> and its
<OOD> -browsable-
* TehKewl1 is here to help
<[Nirvana] > and with that, I bid y'all farewell, join KubuntuForums.net for more of my Crazy-but-totally-under-controlled antics that never actually happen
<archangel_> OOD: where did you take me for the final installation of the video driver? (gotta do it all again due to reinstall)
<OOD> adept
<||Trayer||>  I'm still getting "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."     I think it is because that reconfigure command never works for me o_O; You sure you guys have the right s
<||Trayer||> That could of been pastbin'd =  /
<archangel_> OOD: I did the sapositories and got my driver
<OOD> did you install nvidia-glx ?
<archangel_> OOD: (little joke there)
<archangel_> yes
<OOD> oh.. hahahah :P
<archangel_> I didnt know where to go in terminal to 'install it officially'
<lnxkde> someone using compiz with themes?
<OOD> cgwd window manager?
<lnxkde> compiz quiin
<archangel_> ?
<archangel_> you cuss'n?
<OOD> no, he's a compiz dev
<lnxkde> I have to use cgwd and not compiz?
<archangel_> lol
<OOD> no, i was wondering if you were using cgwd
<archangel_> I dont know\
<lnxkde> I installed gcompizthemer
<OOD> that's for cgwd (compiz generic window desktop)
<lnxkde> and themes showup on the list vut I cant use them
<OOD> i think that's the acronim
<lnxkde> I dont know how to enable them
<OOD> you're probably using compiz-gnome as the window manager
<lnxkde> yep
<henriquemaia> Hikaru79, everyone.
<OOD> in order to use those things you have to switch to cgwd
<OOD> those themes*
<lnxkde> I see
<Hikaru79> LOL, henriquemaia
<henriquemaia> Opppps, nick completion erro.
<henriquemaia> *error
<henriquemaia> sorry Hikaru79.
<henriquemaia> It was "hi everyone"
<henriquemaia> lol
<henriquemaia> Sorry.
<archangel_> anyone here free to help with a video driver installation (nvidia)
<henriquemaia> Can you give a list of specific kubuntu repos?
<henriquemaia> Or a page where to find them?
<OOD> lnxkde: this is what i used to get xgl/compiz running: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=689
<OOD> it
<TehKewl1> actually, I would like to know how to make adept use the debian repository
<OOD> archangel_: ok, we can go through it again
<archangel_> dude I know your bussy
<archangel_> I didnt want to ask you again
<||Trayer||> adept is beign a bitch so I'm just manually apt-getting all the programs ><
<||Trayer||> waait, am I aloud to say that on this channel? I don't want to get banned.
<archangel_> It will be faster this time casue I have it downloaded and says installed, I just dont know what to do next
<OOD> archangel_: all you have to do is type: sudo nvidia-xconfig in terminal
<OOD> then restart X
<archangel_> ahhhh, yeah, thats it
<archangel_> forgot the command
<farous> ||Trayer||: install synaptic if you are more comfrotable with
<lnxkde> OOD I replaced the compiz-gnome for cwgd
<lnxkde> lets see
<TehKewl1> can anyone tell me how to making adept use the debian repository
<farous> what do you mean deb repos?
<TehKewl1> you know, debian.org
<farous> TehKewl1: it is not wise to mix debian and ubuntu repos
<TehKewl1> yea well I spose
<lnxkde> OOD : i love you!
<lnxkde> It worked :)
<archangel_> I'm back
<archangel_> thanx works great (again)
<OOD> both: np ;)
<lnxkde> OOD care for a sheensot?
<archangel_> I can get my flash working I believe
<OOD> lnxkde: alright
<OOD> archangel_: yea, should work
<archangel_> my sound card is 'working, but I get no sound
* TehKewl1 deleted xkeyboard-config and installed xlibs so he could get his canon-i250 working
<archangel_> cd's midi & ogg files play fine I just cant hear anything
<archangel_> its like speakers are unpluged
<OOD> check kmix for muted channels
<archangel_> done
<archangel_> I had to switch it from 'nvidia' (?) to my Audigy card
<archangel_> still nothing
<||Trayer||> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<OOD> archangel: you have an integrated sound card on your mobo?
<||Trayer||>  I'm getting the following error in KDevelop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19218
<||Trayer||> It's NOT related to my source code.
<archangel_> yes, but I have it disabled and want to use my audigy
<OOD> archangel_: you disabled it in the bios?
<archangel_> yes
<ubuntu> hi guys
<ubuntu> i m totally new here
<OOD> welcome to kubuntu
<robotgeek> hey ubuntu
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> hello
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  Installed to a new machine.. and i cant get the res of the display to NOT be 1280x1024 :)
<OOD> archangel_: hmm, get the alsamixer package with adept
<Dr_Willis> but i got tv out working.
<Dr_Willis> Silly ati card.  :)
<ubuntu> its kind of ccccccccccccooooooooooool operating system
<archangel_> OOD: ok
<TehKewl1> it's linux, what do you expect?
<||Trayer||> I'm getting
<||Trayer||> *** Exited with status: 127 ***
<||Trayer||> *** Exited with status: 127 ***
<||Trayer||> *** Exited with status: 127 ***
<||Trayer||> KDevelop is giving me the following error when I attempt to compile a file, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19218 I have automake 1.7 installed as 1.6 is not listed in the repos.
<||Trayer||> woah, I did not type those 3 spams
<wolfmanz> is fglrxinfo a standard command to see what version of ati driver you have?
<ubuntu> how can i change the monitor resolution?
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_Willis> but heck - i cant get my res to lower  :) lol.
<robotgeek> ||Trayer||: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robotgeek> Dr_Willis: just for the heck of it?
<abattoir> ubuntu: type Alt+F2-> in the Run command dialogue, type 'krandrtray' and click run
<ubuntu> ok i fixed mine @ least
<Dr_Willis> robotgeek:  using the tv out mainly on this box.. and i dont need that high a res for the tv.
<lnxkde> OOD : uploading it to imageshack :D
<Dr_Willis> its screwing things up
<ubuntu> guys are you getting my msgs?
<Dr_Willis> plus i got a little monitor
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  we read you
<archangel_> alsamixergui? OOD
<Dr_Willis> ypu may want to change nicks however.
<ubuntu> gr8
<ubuntu> guys i want some one to help me
<wolfmanz> abattoir is fglrxinfo a standard command to see what version of ati driver you have?
<OOD> archangel_: yeah that would be it
<ubuntu> something very easy
<archangel_> k
<abattoir> wolfmanz: must be, i dont use ati drivers :P
<ubuntu> how can add 2 network ip to one ethernet interface
<archangel_> sudo install alsamixergui    ?
<ubuntu> i did only one
<robotgeek> ubuntu: what do you mean "2 network ips'"
<wolfmanz> abattoir well that command is a unknown command for me
<ubuntu> i have one network interface ok but i would like to but on it 2 ip address
<||Trayer||>  robotgeek: Thanks! That worked : )
<abattoir> wolfmanz: do you have the relevant fglrx packages installed?
<ubuntu> i am an IT in saudi arabia
<OOD> archangel_: you can use adept to install it, or sudo apt-get install alsamixergui in terminal
<ubuntu> i uesd to do it with windows platform
<wolfmanz> abattoir i'm not sure i dont know how to see what drivers are in use i thought kubuntu installed ati drivers if you were using that
<archangel_> I all ready installed it, but I thought I had to do the 2 step again like with the video driver
<Corrosive> does anyone know if there is a program for kubuntu that can play .wmv files, or convert .wmv files into .avi?
<Dr_Willis> SOME wmv files can be played with vlc,mplayer, and xine.
<Corrosive> thanks
<ubuntu> no one want to help me
<ubuntu> :(
<OOD> !w32
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<OOD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OOD> Corrosive: ^^
<archangel_> OOD: never mind, its already in my menu, it did it automatically I guess
<||Trayer||>  FOR ANYONE wanting to play WMVs, Use VLC with windows codecs OR run wmp  6   <- 6 6 6!  under wine
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed?
<||Trayer||>  Using sidenet script
<Dr_Willis> Changeing Nicks was a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<||Trayer||>  If you're using windows media player the newest wine and sidenet scripts work.
<Talo0ot> guys
<lnxkde> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9413/snapshot1ge3.png
<Corrosive> thanks everyone, I'll try all those things
<||Trayer||> inxkde: o_O
<||Trayer||> Kubuntu vista...? lol
<Talo0ot> anyone could help me please
<archangel_> OOD: hmmm, it keeps wanting to go back to the onboard chipset. I seems like if it was truely disabled it wouldnt do that
<wolfmanz> abattoir acording to the adept i dont have
<Dr_Willis> Talo0ot:  what was the question? i mssed it
<Agios> ubuntu: http://www.xenocafe.com/tutorials/linux/redhat/bind_multiple_ip_addresses_to_single_nic/index.php
<Agios> there's a start
<Talo0ot> i want to add 2 network ip
<archangel_> OOD: going to check again in bios
<Talo0ot> to one eth
<Corrosive> oh one more question, where can I get the windows codecs for VCL?
<lnxkde> <||Trayer||> is more like a kubunutu osx :p
<abattoir> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> Talo0ot:  dare we ask Why you want to such an odd thing?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: you followed that?^^^
<Agios> or Talo0ot, whatever you are this moment
<Talo0ot> i have 2 transparent network running on the same hubs switches
<wolfmanz> abattoir follow what the wiki url?
<Talo0ot> i thought linux have alot of features
<lnxkde> OOD: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9413/snapshot1ge3.png  thankx bro :D
<Agios> more than you can imagine
<TehKewl1> it's modular
<abattoir> wolfmanz: how did you setup your drivers? or are you using the default one that comes with restricted-modules?
<Agios> you still have to learn how to use them
<TehKewl1> there are infinite features
<Talo0ot> ook  then how can i but 2 ips on one ethernet
<wolfmanz> abattoir i didnt set anything up i installed kubuntu so it did whatever it does
<Talo0ot> i uesd to do it with command line with mikrotik
<Agios> Talo0ot: I gave you a url, read
<Talo0ot> but here i dont
<Talo0ot> ok please give me
<OOD> lnxkde: the themer is great, i really like it :)
<Agios> http://www.xenocafe.com/tutorials/linux/redhat/bind_multiple_ip_addresses_to_single_nic/index.php
<Talo0ot> i feel that i m profssional guy with this os hehehehe
<abattoir> wolfmanz: well, if you have an ati card, to make more use of its features, you'd want to follow that wiki guide and install ati's binary drivers
<KaiHanari> anyone know a good aacplus -> mp3 converter?
<wolfmanz> abattoir i was afraid of that lol
<lnxkde> OOD yep we can make compiz integrate with kde better
* Dr_Willis is twiddling with his ati card at the moment as well.
<Talo0ot> dr_wills
<Talo0ot> can i do it from command line on this OS?
<geneo93> 10
<OOD> lnxkde: cgwd is a step closer to that. since you don't have to install half of gnome to get xgl running
<Dr_Willis> Talo0ot:  i got no clue as to why you woudl want to.. and that guy gave you a url.. time to go read I think.,
<Talo0ot> i have a question
<Dr_Willis> and I imagine YES it will involove a lot of the command line.
<Talo0ot> how can i open command line
<TehKewl1> I had to pull out my nVIDIA card to install
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea what youmean by 'open command line'
<lnxkde> OOD : I wonder how this will wotl with AIGLX
<TehKewl1> then put it back in and do crap in the command line
<lnxkde> work*
<OOD> Talo0ot: konsole?
<Talo0ot> yeah
<Talo0ot> hehehe
<Corrosive> I assume he means console
<Talo0ot> konsole
<Dr_Willis> It may be worth while to read a few bash tutorials.
<Corrosive> It's in the K Menu under System
<Talo0ot> dr_willis i read for 2 days
<Dr_Willis> Talo0ot:  aparently you missed a lot then. :P
<Talo0ot> hehehehe
<lnxkde> bbl
<Talo0ot>  /etc
<OOD> lnxkde: problem with aiglx is that it doesn't work with nvidia cards yet, and those are the best cards for linux
<Talo0ot> heheh sorrrrrrrrrrrrrry
<OOD> kind of a bad situation
<Corrosive> I read non ^^; Mostly figured out what I know myself. But after someone explained Adept to me most everything has been plain sailing
<Corrosive> But then I'm not a poweruser, I use my laptop for web browsing, emails and DVDs
<Corrosive> not a lot of tech knowledge needed
<Dr_Willis> brb
<robotgeek> Corrosive: i just browse, and check email on mine
<lnxkde> OOD yep but eventually It will and it will be easyer to integrate desktops because is part of xorg
<Talo0ot> DONE
<Talo0ot> question guys
<lnxkde> but I will be back in 10 mins
<Talo0ot> i dont know how to setup a program
<lnxkde> time for shower and a coke after that
<Talo0ot> i need toturial
<lnxkde> bbl
<obaleh> tutorial for what.
<Talo0ot> for installing a programe
<Talo0ot> i extract a file
<Corrosive> Talo0ot: You mean installing a program? Have you checked to see if it's on Adept Package Manager first?
<Talo0ot> no it will not be
<OOD> what program is it
<Talo0ot> its its satellite internet acceleration software
<OOD> you have satelite internet ? o.0
<Talo0ot> yes
<Talo0ot> http://www.onlyslon.org/slonax/
<Talo0ot> open this page
<Talo0ot> and you will find linux version
<Talo0ot> i download it
<Talo0ot> i extract it
<Talo0ot> then i double click on it but nothing happend
<Corrosive> try right click, check in permmissions if it's executable
<Corrosive> right click > properties > permissions
<Corrosive> other than that, I'm a noob I don't really know how to help
<OOD> Talo0ot: it's a cli program
<OOD> run it in terminal
<Talo0ot> how
<Talo0ot> i m in terminal
<OOD> cd into where you extracted it
<Dr_Willis> reading the docs is handy. :P
<Talo0ot> hahahahaa
* Dr_Willis goes back to fighting his ati card
<Talo0ot> dr_willis bad guy
<OOD> it is on your desktop?
<Talo0ot> yes
<OOD> Dr_Willis: give up the fight, you cant win, get nvidia :P
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: its no use on the laptop.
<OOD> open terminal
<Talo0ot> i did
<unix_infidel> it interferes with acpi features on the lapotp with ati.
<OOD> type: cd Desktop
<Dr_Willis> Thisis on my fileserver.
<OOD> then: ./slnx_client
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: LOL, why are you running X on a file server?
<Dr_Willis> its got an ati9700 in it. tv out works.. but videos i play. dont show up.
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  so i can watch porn in the basement. :P
<Dr_Willis> and i cant get the res to be low enogh - its being too user friendly
<Talo0ot> ok
<Talo0ot> then
<Dr_Willis> getting on my nerves
<OOD> Talo0ot: did it work?
<Talo0ot> i did what you told me
<Talo0ot> but nothing happend
<Talo0ot> there is 2 version ntl and regular which one should i ues
<OOD> what do you mean nothing happened?
<OOD> what output did you get?
<Talo0ot> ok listen
<Talo0ot> i open the desktop directory
<Talo0ot> throw the konsol
<Talo0ot> ok
<Talo0ot> i tyoe
<Talo0ot> i wrote :./slnx_client
<Talo0ot> ok
<Talo0ot> it start new line in the konsle no error msgs
<Dr_Willis> thenit worked. :P
<Dr_Willis> no output = no errors - it worked. Lol.
<OOD> yeah
<OOD> if you get nothing then you started the program
<Talo0ot> ok how can i run it then
<OOD> you just did
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Talo0ot> but how can i see the programe interface
<OOD> there is none
<OOD> that is the program
<Talo0ot> kidding
<OOD> the program interface is the sx_client.conf
<OOD> you set your settings there
<OOD> then run slnx_client
<Talo0ot> i know man
<Talo0ot> i have it in windows
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: you watch porn in 3d?
<OOD> windows != linux
<unix_infidel> that's....like damn....that's like awesome.
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel:  stero! :P
<Dr_Willis> id like to watch the videos on the tv.. not the little monitor
<Talo0ot> mmmmmmmmmmm
<OOD> then you can read debug.log for feedback from the program
<Talo0ot> as i rememebr there is somthing called umode a+x
<jorge___> hello
<Talo0ot> is this calid now
<Talo0ot> OOD have you run it?
<OOD> yes i ran the program
<Talo0ot> you got interface rightr?
<OOD> no
<KgB_> anyone has had problems for run eclipse?
<OOD> there is no interface
<Kovecses> what r u guys taliking about?
<Talo0ot> ARE YOU SURE
<KgB_> i got that error:
<KgB_> ./eclipse: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OOD> i can see my screen fine, thanks
<KgB_> but looking into the dir:
<OOD> you want more proof?
<OOD> look at the size of the windows version and the size of the linux version
<KgB_> # ls /usr/lib/ | grep libgtk; libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0; libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.18
<KgB_> then libgtk is there
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a firewall.  I can ping the both the ethernet cards on the firewall, but when I try to ping another address (the ADSL modem) I get a "host unreachable" error. :(  but the wierd thing is that none of the packet counters in iptables increase to show where the packet is going :( can someone please help in fixing this?
<Talo0ot> noooooooooooooooo coz the cygwin file
<sophie_> nrdb: this ight be a feature of your dsl modem where pings are not accepted like most default hardware routers
<KgB_> how can i say to eclipse that libgtk is there?
<Talo0ot> ok ur slnx_client create a debug file
<nrdb> sophie_: I can ping the modem from the firewall.  but the strange thing is the iptables packet count not changing, but the ethernet interface is receiving data.
<OOD> Talo0ot: there is no GUI in the program
<Dr_Willis> the shell/command line is the interface :P
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<wolfmanz> how do i shut down the whiptail process thats eatting about 95% of my cpu right now?
<OOD> killall processname
<OOD> or open ksysguard and kill it there
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a firewall.  I can ping the both the ethernet cards on the firewall, but when I try to ping another address (the ADSL modem) I get a "host unreachable" error. :(  but the wierd thing is that the interface (eth1) is receiveing data, but none of the packet counters in iptables increase to show where the packet is going :( can someone please help in fixing this?
<TehKewl1> where do I get kdevelop easily
<Hawkwind> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !info kdevelop edgy
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7657 kB, installed size 24344 kB
<Hawkwind> TehKewl1: It might be in backports, not sure
<Hawkwind> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<robotgeek> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<TehKewl1> yeah U saw it, but I want it through adept
<TehKewl1> *I
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, I always forget it's kdevelop3
<Talo0ot> guys
<Talo0ot> anyone can tech me?
<Talo0ot> ?:
<Hawkwind> Tech you ?
<Talo0ot> help me
<Talo0ot> http://www.onlyslon.org/slonax/
<Talo0ot> there is a softhere i want to install it
<intelikey> i have a kernel built that won't build the modules.  i have booted the kernel and am running it.  would it be ok to use a .deb of the same kernel version and move the modules to the custom /lib/modules/version ?
<jmichaelx> is it a bad thing when sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives no result?
<intelikey> is there any chance that i used a different gcc version to make my kernel than the ubuntu team did ?
<intelikey> jmichaelx no error in linux means no error
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> no result=no error
<OOD> Talo0ot: i've already told you how to run it
<Talo0ot> trust me it didnt run
<OOD> yes it did
<OOD> check ksysguard if you dont beleive me
<Talo0ot> did it create debug file
<OOD> yes
<intelikey> results are either information or errors    and not seeing any errors whether you see anything else or not, is good.
<Talo0ot> ahha
<Talo0ot> for me it didnt
<dzachry_> My laptop overheats with kubuntu (fan does not come on). Have you heard of this problem?
<OOD> that's probably because there's nothing to debug for you
<OOD> run the program again
<OOD> and check ksysguard, it'll be in the process list
<intelikey> dzachry_ check the forums/wikis  there may be a know issue.
<Talo0ot> i m getting bash error
<Talo0ot> now
<OOD> what error?
<Talo0ot> no such file or directroy
<Talo0ot> wait please let me fix it
<Talo0ot> how come its on the directroy
<OOD> Talo0ot: you have to cd into where the program is
<Talo0ot> i know
<Talo0ot> i did
<Talo0ot> alos to confirm i make dir
<Talo0ot> its on the dir
<OOD> what?
<Talo0ot> ok now it seams to be fine
<bbt> i added the latest kde to source list and am having issues with it, how do i get stable branch installed instead ?
<Talo0ot> how can i check the proccesss
<OOD> start ksysguard and look for the program
<OOD> kmenu->system->ksysguard
<Talo0ot> : ./slnx_client
<Talo0ot> is it like this the command
<Talo0ot> ?
<OOD> that executes the program
<OOD> yes
<Talo0ot> i wrote : ./slnx_client4erwer
<Talo0ot> but its doesnt give me error msgf
<Talo0ot> its not in the keygard
<jmichaelx> before i give up and do yet another reinstallation of kubuntu, if anyone has any clues about broadcom wireless, please let me know. i have bcm43xx blacklisted, and the driver from dell installed in ndiswrapper. i get 'driver present, hardware present' but still no go
<Talo0ot> ok nw it works
<Talo0ot> it was like this./slnx_client   an i worete like this : ./slnx_client
<OOD> jmichaelx: in case you're interested, i beleive the 2.6.17 that came out recently has native broadcom drivers
<OOD> 2.6.17 kernel
<Talo0ot> thanks ooooooooooooooooooooooood
<jmichaelx> OOD: i am interested and have thought about trying to upgrade, but would that make dapper unstable?
<Talo0ot> i love you
<robotgeek> yeah, i'm using broadcom too. native drivers works great!
<OOD> Talo0ot: uh, no problem
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: why are you not using the native driver?
<bbt> is there a way to track what has been installed in adept?
<OOD> jmichaelx: i think it would be pretty stable, i haven't tried using a vanilla kernel myself yet
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: i tried using the open source driver on a previous installation and it did not work.... others have told me that when it does work it is often slow
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: i have been using it since release without issues
<jmichaelx> i did have this card working under a previous installation with ndiswrapper, now i can't get it to work at all
<Talo0ot> odd my friend can i do this with my OS http://www.xenocafe.com/tutorials/linux/redhat/bind_multiple_ip_addresses_to_single_nic/index.php
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: maybe i should try it again
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: unblacklist bcm43xx, install the deb. and you should be good to go
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: i think the only issue you might have had is firmware
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: what card do you have? i have 4319.... truemobile 1470 dual band
<OOD> Talo0ot: the instructions it would apply to redhat. fedora and centos
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: i had the firmware and used fwcutter
<OOD> so i don't know if it would work in kubuntu
* Lunar_Raven is listening to "Rollercoaster" by The Gathering on If_Then_Else [amaroK] 
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: i have airport extreme
<jmichaelx> what chip?
<robotgeek> Lunar_Raven: can you please turn off those scripts
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: bcm43xx?
<Lunar_Raven> i was actually just testing it
<Lunar_Raven> first time
<Talo0ot> so its not compatble with us?
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<OOD> Talo0ot: don't think so
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: it makes a difference sometimes whether it is say 4311 or 4318, etc
<OOD> alright, gotta go
<robotgeek> BCM4306 jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: from what i understand, my 4319 may be harder to deal with, but i am open to any suggestions
<dzachry_> How do you load the thermal module (therm_adt746x)
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: i would first find out if it is supported, by well the native driver
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: i'm gonna give it a whirl here, i have nothing to lose
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: cooll, i;ll be around
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: some of the forums seem to indicates that the os driver is reakky slow? do you have 54mbps?
<jmichaelx> really*
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: the os drivers works good or better than mac osx driver
<jmichaelx> i was just reading that the os driver only allows 11mbps
<robotgeek> no way
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Talo0ot> sorry i was smoking
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: i am pretty sure that it is 54 mbps or whatever, but doesnt really matter for wireless
<Talo0ot> guys
<Talo0ot> how can i ping
<Talo0ot> thanks guys i make it
<mgayda> hola
<wolfmanz> whats the linux version of dos edit anyone know and i mean something with a interface to it
<lnxkde> anyone using XGL/compiz with kxdocker or engage ?
<SpAwN> wolfmanz, like a text editor
<SpAwN> ?
<yuheng108> if in Ubuntu you use GTK_IM_MODULE=scim, what do you use that have the same effect in KDE?
<wolfmanz> ya text editor
<wolfmanz> got to reboot
<Hawkwind> Reboot ?  Didn't know he was running Windows :P
<ubuntu> gnomefreak: you around?
<ubuntu> anybody around?
<ubuntu> BonBonTheJon: you up for helping newbie in distress?
<BonBonTheJon> I'll try
<ubuntu> I was using kubuntu happily for a few weeks when I ran into a serious problem
<ubuntu> it wouldn't boot up
<ubuntu> I'm running off the CD now, btw
<BonBonTheJon> how far did it go
<BonBonTheJon> did it go to grub or lilo
<ubuntu> it runs through most or all of the checklist and then stops on a black screen with "kubuntu", the symbol, and progress bar (showing no progress) in the center
<ubuntu> I suspect two things:
<ubuntu> 1.  I was trying to install a program and didn't get what I was looking for, so I uninstalled (all in Adept)
<lnxkde> ubuntu : you tried installing video drivers?
<ubuntu> no
<BonBonTheJon> that's what I was thinking
<BonBonTheJon> I tried switching video drivers and mine would stop then too
<ubuntu> well why would it work, then all of a sudden not work?
<ubuntu> I'll finish my SHORT history leading up to the problem.  maybe that will help.
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Did you upgrade Xorg or your kernel ?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: If so, then you need to update the video drivers
<ubuntu> I don't think so
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: You have an Nvidia or ATI video card ?
<ubuntu> is there a way to check my history in adept?
<lnxkde> ubuntu : you did the install youirself and updated something ?
<ubuntu> because I uninstalled the program (which was some program for development stuff) and ALSO ITS DEPENDENTS
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: That's probably not your problem
<ubuntu> I did all the install/unistall in adept and it didn't ask me anything
<Hawkwind> We've all experienced the problem.  It's due to video drivers
<ubuntu> do you think I accidentally uninstalled something important?
<lnxkde> yep
<Hawkwind> Doubtful
<ubuntu> k
<BonBonTheJon> did you try booting in the rescue mode
<ubuntu> not yet
<ubuntu> well, actually I think I did.  but I;ll try again to be sure.
<ubuntu> be right back
<ubuntu> btw, I also suspect a problem with my hard drive.  do you guys have any disk diagnosis programs you recommend
<BonBonTheJon> i don't know, sorry; try googling real quick
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> im going to try rescue mode.  be back soon
<digitalslacker> anybody have good methods for freeing up some RAM without restarting?
<Hawkwind> Close apps
<digitalslacker> all I have open is Xchat and top in Konsole
<Hawkwind> Why would you want to free up RAM ?  The more RAM you have used/cached the faster your system runs
<Hawkwind> It's totally opposite of Windows
<digitalslacker> I just don't like seeing only 4MB of free RAM
<NDPowerBook> You need to learn how Linux manages memory.
<Hawkwind> digitalslacker: I love seeing it like that.  That means things are cached and running like they are supposed to
<digitalslacker> don't remember seeing it like that in Slackware
<Hawkwind> It was the same
<Hawkwind> All Linux distros manage it the same
<digitalslacker> I definitely don't remember Slackware ever using the swap space, which I'm using about 91MB of swap right now
<digitalslacker> so basically, the programs I ran 2 days ago are still in the memory? Because I haven't touched this computer in 2 days
<Lunar_Raven> probably..
<Lunar_Raven> once you need more it releases some of the cache ram
<Lunar_Raven> atleast from what I understand
<Hawkwind> digitalslacker: As long as you didn't reboot, then yes it's probably still in memory
<Hawkwind> Lunar_Raven: That is correct
<digitalslacker> okay, that would explain why so much is used up, I did my monthly network test last I was on this system, which probably filled the memory in a hurry
<wolfmanz> abattoir you around?
<ubuntu> BonBonTheJon: well, I was able to boot in recovery mode. but was lost for words at the prompt
<ubuntu> ha
<ubuntu> BonBonTheJon: do I need to reinstall my video drivers in recovery mode?  if so, how?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: is that for me?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: that will determine my video card and find the appropriate drivers?  anything else
<Admiral_Chicago> monitor, mouse, resolutions
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: just trying to learn what I can from this unpleasant experience
<ubuntu> thx
<Admiral_Chicago> keyboard
<ubuntu> will give it a shot
<ubuntu> do you have a hard disk diagnosis program you recommend?
<Admiral_Chicago> err what do you want to do?
<ubuntu> I got an error on one of my boots about a I/o buffer... error on hdc
<Admiral_Chicago> fsck?
<ubuntu> just type that at the prompt?
<ubuntu> very new to this
<Admiral_Chicago> its a command that you can run from a terminal
<ubuntu> k
<Admiral_Chicago> File System Check
<ubuntu> yah figured that out
<ubuntu> I'll give both a shot.  thx
<obf213> why doesnt kbfx work when you choose kmenu as opposed to vista or the other choice
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: my wireless is up and running :-D rock and roll!
<obf213> anyone know how i can congfigure my keyboard to add media buttons
<obf213> or add lines to my xmodmap?
<jesspher> does anybody here know any program in linux that supports ipod nano?
<Lunar_Raven> does amarok?
<Lunar_Raven> have you tried amarok? heh
<Admiral_Chicago> gtkpod
<Admiral_Chicago> Lunar_Raven, yes it does
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> jesspher, gtkpod
<jesspher> can i install it using the terminal?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<beherit> ola alguem do brazil
<jesspher> Admiral_Chicago: thanks man
<jmichaelx> wouldanyone have a clue why yahoo videos from AP are working for me in firefox, but videos in yahoo from CNN are not? am i missing a plugin?
<obf213> anyone know how to configure a keyboard
<Admiral_Chicago> jmichaelx, try looking for the mplayer-firefox plugin
<jmichaelx> Admiral_Chicago: i think i have that.... ill look
<dhq> i am runnin mplayer but now video seem to be playing the error msg i get is seek failed
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the only thing I can think og
<jmichaelx> Admiral_Chicago: i have that plugin... what about totem-gstreamer-firefox? should i install that?
<bobbyyu> How do I set the files/folders in /media/SDA 1 into full write permission
<bobbyyu> ?
<Konstable> in Konqueror.  When I do a Tools->Execute shell command, and when I type in a sudo <something> it prompts me for password.  But for some reason I can't enter it in the Konqueror shell execution window.
<Konstable> do I need to open a proper terminal or is there a way around this?
<obf213> i have xmodmap installed but there is no file for me to edit anywhere. anyone know wy
<bobbyyu> Konstable: was that for my question?
<bobbyyu> If so, how do you mean?
<Konstable> bobbyu: no :P
<AegeanLinux> Does anyone have a spare 10GB + hard drive that they want to give away for a good cause?
<root___> what is the name of the package for FLASH?
<scabootssca> how do i set my default sound device?
<root___> aegean_ good cause? scsi or IDE?
<root___> scabootssca system settings
<AegeanLinux> root___: IDE
<_normal1> hello =)
<AegeanLinux> good cause = new aegeanlinux.be server
<root___> aegean,, good cause?
<scabootssca> where?
<root___> roger
<_normal1> hey can anyone tell me how to unzip tgz ?
<root___> location?
<AegeanLinux> Australia
<_normal1> hey can anyone tell me how to unzip .tgz ?
<Bulltitan>  i have another computer kinda low end sistem with a sis 6326 vga card and whenever i use mplayer with xv driver in full screen i see abunch of horrible lines scatered all over the screen, any ideas what to do?
<scabootssca> right click and click extract
<AegeanLinux> _normal1: tar -xvf {FILE}
<_normal1> cool thanks
<_normal1> =)
<root___> Aegean_ sorry brother,, if you were local no sweat.. but i am in the US.
<root___> scaboot
<Konstable> AegeanLinux I have a broken 40GB that I am about to throw away :P
<root___> which UI are you using? or are you in command line?
<root___> can someone tell me how to tell kubuntu to not auto log in as ROOT?
<root___> chmod
<AegeanLinux> Konstable: thanks for the offer ;)
<AegeanLinux> root___: Thanks
<AegeanLinux> anyways
<root___> aegean_ email me your address, ill see what i can do
<root___> whisper me
<gold> does anyone know how to share a folder between OSX and Dapper?
<Leeif> hi
<Leeif> can i run rpm2cpio in ubuntu?
<dhq> i have a tv card how do i view the tv
<root___> can someone tell me how to tell kubuntu to not auto log in as ROOT?
<obf213> AegeanLinux how do i add information to keycode for my xmodmap
<obf213> i did xmodmap -pk and it showed me the list but i want to edit the list
<AegeanLinux> obf213: Wouldn't have a clue, because I am feeling happy and X.org 7.1 works, I will google for you :D
<scabootssca> i accidentally closed the little volume control/mixer in the corner but now i dont know how to start it up again
<RawSewage> kmix
<RawSewage> alt+f2
<RawSewage> kmix
<scabootssca> thanks
<dhq> is myth tv good
<scabootssca> yay i'm happy cause i finally got my sound to work right
<scabootssca> all i had to do was disable the onboard aidio
<scabootssca> i alreadyt had the drivers installed
<scabootssca> now onto video!!
<rr72> scabootssca~ lol
<rr72> always good to disable onbaord stuff
<rr72> like video and audio
<_normal1> does netcat come in perl ?
<scabootssca> has no onboard video
<scabootssca> just a crappy old ati card
<_normal1> or just c ?
<rr72> ati crap
<_normal1> anyone know ?
<AegeanLinux> _normal1: tar -xvf {filername}
<root___> who can tell me how to register my nick here.. is it /msg nickserv (nick)
<AegeanLinux>  /msg nickserv register <passwrod>
<ubuntu> I just tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<obf213> so any idea hwo to add media buttons
<AegeanLinux> whats your keyboard obf213?
<ubuntu> and got an error that  xserver-xorg is not installed or incomplete
<obf213> its a regular keybaord i think i just have media buttons on the front of the laptop
<obf213> i found instruction on wht keycode to assign them
<root___> ubuntu
<root___> you need to kill X
<root___> do it from the command line
<obf213> but ti just said add "information" xmodmap
<ubuntu> ?
<root___> I just had the same issue
<root___> i had to quit the UI
<obf213> You can enable the extra buttons by mapping them to actions. There are many ways to do this but a quick and simple way is to insert the following lines into ~/.Xmodmap
<obf213> i have xmodmap installed bu i dont have ~/Xmodmap :(
<ubuntu> root___: sorry, I;m very new to linux
<root___> then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<root___> ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> obf213:  http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/xmodmap.1.html#toc4
<root___> ubuntu__are you using kubuntu as your UI?
<_normal1> hey how do you install something with a makefile ?
<ubuntu> root___: i'm running off the cd right now.  I have to boot in recovery mode after I sign off here because my computer quitting booting all the way
<ubuntu> Im running kubuntu
<AegeanLinux> _normal1: ./configuyre
<AegeanLinux> _normal1: ./configure
<AegeanLinux> _normal1: make
<AegeanLinux> _normal1: make install
<AegeanLinux> :D
<root___> Aegean__did you get my email?
<AegeanLinux> root___: I don't know yet ;)
<ubuntu> root___: when you say kill x?  what is x?  and how do I do that?
<ubuntu> root___: and what is ui?
<Hobbsee> root___: why are you running irc as root?
<AegeanLinux> root___: yes, I have got your email. Thank you.
<root___> hobbsee__kubuntu auto logs me in as root.. pain in my butt
<Hobbsee> root___: ah, did you set it up that way?
<root___> ubuntu__ui=user interface, or the graphical user interface, x=xserver or xwindows its runs the UI
<root___> hobbsee__nope..
<_normal1> cool thanks man
<root___> hobbsee__any ideas?
<ubuntu> root___: im running in recover mode (from the prompt).  doesn't that mean the ui is closed?
<root___> perhaps someone can tell me how to register a different nick!:_
<AegeanLinux> root___: Kcontrol --> Login Manager
<root___> ubuntu__yup
<abattoir_> root___: also, do you have to startx manually?
<Hobbsee> root___: /nick foo
<root___> abattoir__ no, but i did set my inttab to run level 1 (multi user) i hope it solves it after i restartx
<abattoir_> root___: if on bootup, you are dumped into a root login, see if you have 'single' as a kernel boot parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<abattoir_> root___: aah, ok
<ubuntu> root___: so, do you know why it would say that xserver-xorg was not installed?  rem: running in recovery mode
<AegeanLinux> ** root___ :: Kcontrol --> System Administration --> Convenience -->  Enable Auto-Login
<AegeanLinux> (that is if KDM logs you in automagickly ;))
<apeman2020> aegean__roger that thanks!
<apeman2020> Abattoir__I am not using a bootloader :)
<obf213> AegeanLinux: thanks a ton ive been trying to figure this out forever
<AegeanLinux> obf213: Don
<AegeanLinux> 't thank me ;)
<ubuntu> root___: any ideas?
<apeman2020> aegeanlinux__autologin is not enabled.. any ideas?
<AegeanLinux> Do you have to start X manually apeman2020?
<apeman2020> nope
<wolfmanz> abattoir_ do you know where the boot log is kept?
<AegeanLinux> Did you install Kubuntu or Ubuntu apeman2020?
<apeman2020> but i did set my run level to 1, but havent restarted x yet
<apeman2020> kubuntu
<AegeanLinux> hmmmm, that shouldn't happen apeman2020
<Hobbsee> wolfmanz: in /var/log?
<apeman2020> roger that aegean..hence the puzzled look on my mug.:_)
<ubuntu> anyone have any idea why when I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (in recovery mode) it says that it is incomplete or not installed
<wolfmanz> Hobbsee i'm in there and there is not boot log there is a bootstrap log but i dont think thats what i'm looking for
<Hobbsee> ah
<apeman2020> ubuntu - cd /etc/console/startx
<apeman2020> tell me what happens
<ubuntu> cool.  do I need a cd in the drive?
<apeman2020> no
<apeman2020> unless you are running from the cd
<AegeanLinux> apeman2020: Did you get my email?
<apeman2020> whisper AegeanLinux ill chcek
<ubuntu> apeman2020: I'm running off the install cd right now.  I need to restart in recovery mode to try this correct?
<AegeanLinux> apeman2020: type /msg <username> <message> ;)
<init33> where can I find a good script to install codecs, mp3 support etc?
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu > init33
<ubuntu> apeman2020:  k be back in a few minutes.  is there anything else I should try while im there?
<apeman2020> can anyone point me to a get package repository?
<AegeanLinux> apeman2020: what type of repo ?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<AegeanLinux> apeman2020: LAMP = Apache MySQL + PHP/Perl
<abattoir> wolfmanz: tried 'dmesg'?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: 'dmesg | less' would be more convenient
<wolfmanz> abattoiir whats that do?
<wolfmanz> abattoir the reason i need the log is to see why the ati fgl thing wont load up
<abattoir> wolfmanz: it shows messages from the kernel during boot...
<abattoir> wolfmanz: 'dmesg | grep fglrx' would help too...
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i'm not familiar w/ ati stuff, but is it a module that X loads?
<apeman2020> what is the package name (apt-get) for LAMP?
<wolfmanz> abattoir i dont even know how to put the into words but i'm getting tired of trying to get this fgl crap to work
<apeman2020> and just so eveyone knows i love miniature schnauzers!
<AegeanLinux> apeman2020:
<AegeanLinux> apt-get mysql
<AegeanLinux> apt-get httpd
<AegeanLinux> apt-get php
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i havent used it, but doesnt easyubuntu simplify stuff?
<abattoir> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wolfmanz> abattoir i wish you would have said easy ubuntu a few hours ago lol
<abattoir> wolfmanz: tbh, i never exactly knew what you wanted...
<wolfmanz> abattoir it looks like it can do this so let me give that a try wonder if i will have to uninstall the ati driver before trying that?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i FINALLY got my wireless working.... using the open source driver
<abattoir> jmichaelx: cool... :)
<wolfmanz> i'm gonna have to start smoking dope to cope with linux lol
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i'll join you
<wolfmanz> lol
<jmichaelx> i have never used an illegal drug in my life, but linux has made me wanna start :-P
<wolfmanz> abattoir should i uninstall that ati driver?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: tbh, i have no clue :P
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i have neither used ati drivers nor easyubuntu
<wolfmanz> man no wonder why windows is so popular lol
<Konstable> Hrm, I've got a fresh Kubuntu 6.06 install.  When I try to open an MP3 with either amaroK or Kaffeine it just says: "playlist finished" and does not actually play the mp3.
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> Konstable: follow those guides^^^^
<abattoir> Konstable: essentially, you'd have to download and install libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> Konstable: which is in the multiverse repository....
<Konstable> thanks
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lynoure> wolfmanz: I use ati, but only the free drivers, not the closed ones.
<abattoir> Konstable: or you can use easyubuntu to do all that for you
<abattoir> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: be careful how you talk, i was frustrated earlier today and was accused of trolling
<jmichaelx> lol
<Konstable> abattoir: Excellent, thanks.
<abattoir> Konstable: :)
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx ya any time something should be made more friendly your a troll lol
<Konstable> Also, is there a way to customize the shortuct items or whatever they're called in the lower left corner?
<abattoir> Konstable: yes, right click on them, you can add new ones, remove existing ones
<Konstable> ah, thanks again :)
<jmichaelx> anyone know how to get video from yahoo to work?  yahoo video from AP works for me, but yahoo video from CNN, for example, does not. i have installed any relavant plugins i could find....
<abattoir> jmichaelx: does it say something like "Works only with windows"?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no, lol
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i tried playing a video of CNN... said something like that...
<abattoir> *off
<abattoir> or was it Windows Media Player is required...??? dont remember now
<jmichaelx> abattoir: i have several linux PCs, and these videos work on them, but they won't on this laptop... i have no idea what i could have done differently
<abattoir> jmichaelx: aah, ok, you have win32codecs installed?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: well, i used automatix to install them
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hmm, if it works in other linux pcs, i'd expect it to work w/ kubuntu as well...
<jmichaelx> abattoir: maybe i had better check that they are there
<abattoir> jmichaelx: are you running amd64 by any chance?
<abattoir> jmichaelx: also a link to the site might help
<jmichaelx> abattoir: no, a crappy celeron
<ubuntu> apeman2020: it said that the file or directory does not exist
<ubuntu> apeman2020:  i just did cd /etc/console/startx
<ubuntu> apeman2020: was there supposed to be a space between start and x
<wolfmanz> ok time to reboot and see how this went lol
<thompa> anybody using ubuntu64, problem with realplayer?
<jmichaelx> abattoir: you wanted a link to the videos i mentioned? they are just from www.yahoo.com
<thompa> is it best to do firefox 32 bit install?
<abattoir> hmm, yahoo.com has changed!!!
<thompa> looks ill
<ubuntu> apeman2020: and if that doesn't work, you suggest a clean install?
<thompa> i think one of their server must be down
<firephoto> jmichaelx: i tried a movie trailer, looks like yahoo is just doing OS detection, or specific player detection.
<thompa> i get that in konqueror
<abattoir> jmichaelx: i just clicked on some random link "We regret that Yahoo! Music videos are not currently supported for Macintosh. We are exploring ways to offer video on additional platforms, and hope you'll check back as we make enhancements to the service"
<thompa> just unclick send browser id in konq.
<jmichaelx> abattoir: yeah, i think the music videos are a different situation. i'll get something figured out for the news clips
<ubuntu> do you guys like ubuntu or kubuntu?  i've been trying kubuntu, but if I end up having to reinstall is there any reason to switch?
<thompa> reinstall what?
<abattoir> ubuntu: you are in #kubuntu, most people would obviously say kubuntu :P
<StrudelNinja> hey, I'm a total linux n00b and I just got kubuntu. I'm having problems when I try to add firefox, I get "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<StrudelNinja> ...what does that mean
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: it is just personal preference
<[xt] > if you install "kubuntu" or "ubuntu" it's not like you can't easily switch b/w gnome and kde either way if you want to, right ?
<firephoto> StrudelNinja: did you "fetch updates" first?
<jmichaelx> ubuntu: i actually like xfce4 really well
<thompa> ubuntu: just install one or the other, you can add the other easily in a couple of minutes and switch between the two
<thompa> i have a probelm with xfce4 after installing compiz though
<StrudelNinja> firephoto: yeah, no good though
<ubuntu> thx guys
<thompa> is anybody running the 64 bit version here?
<firephoto> StrudelNinja: what version of firefox is it trying to install?
<StrudelNinja> firephoto: 1.5.0.5
<firephoto> does adept show any 'upgradable' packages ?
<StrudelNinja> not that I know of
<firephoto> it should say at the bottom of the window.
<StrudelNinja> 0 upgradable
<firephoto> i'm pretty sure mine just updated today (firefox) along with some other packages.
<firephoto> StrudelNinja: did you click the 'show details' button when it's installing and see if it says anything else when it fails?
<StrudelNinja> is there any way to see a log of it? I click apply and it's instantly at that error
<firephoto> StrudelNinja: if you click the details on the firefox package it should show you a list of packages that are required or conflicting.
<StrudelNinja> yeah, there's 1 conflict
<StrudelNinja> and a bunch of required
<wolfmanz> abattoir no go on the easy ubuntu in terms of the ati drivers
<firephoto> StrudelNinja: uninstall the mozilla-firefox package if you have it
<StrudelNinja> it's not installed
<firephoto> what about other packages? is there more than just firefox that's getting installed? maybe one of them has a confict?
<StrudelNinja> when I request firefox it adds some libpango things, lemme try installing without them
<StrudelNinja> that didn't work
<StrudelNinja> cancelling them cancels firefox, too
<SpAwN> hello all i added the repo for the new kde.........and now when i do ap-get update i get this
<SpAwN> http://pastebin.ca/106287
<SpAwN> i added "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main" to the source list
<[xt] > So kubuntu has a "wireless assistant" but it seems to me to not be very useful for setting up a wireless network
<firephoto> SpAwN: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php you need jriddell's key..
<[xt] > for instance, if the SSID isn't broadcast, wlassistant isn't interested in helping me
<SpAwN> firephoto, ahh k thanks
<StrudelNinja> I didn't know that linux would be this confusing :/
<Lunar_Raven> those other programs are called dependencies
<Lunar_Raven> you can't get rid of them
<Lunar_Raven> or firefox wont run
<SpAwN> crap i think i mucked somthing up....i added the key now i get this when i do apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.ca/106288
<Lunar_Raven> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<[xt] > I don't think kubuntu even installed firefox for me
<Lunar_Raven> it doesnt by default
<StrudelNinja> I just wanna get firefox and gaim tonight, then I'll be happy
<Lunar_Raven> should be pretty simple with adept
<Lunar_Raven> does it not install
<Lunar_Raven> ?
<SpAwN> weird i tried the gui updater and its actualy dling things...wonder if it will actualy work
<StrudelNinja> it doesn't even have gAIM and I'm getting an error with firefox
<[xt] > what the heck just happened
<farous> StrudelNinja: you can just sudo apt-get install firefox gaim in a terminal
<Tm_T> adept is pretty good nowadays but it's not perfect, so I stick with apt-get
<StrudelNinja> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<StrudelNinja> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<StrudelNinja> when I try firefox
<StrudelNinja> wait I know
<firephoto> StrudelNinja: you have to quit adept
<StrudelNinja> I left adapt open
<farous> StrudelNinja: close adept before you do that or the update manager
<StrudelNinja> bear with me please, I'm new to this
<StrudelNinja> heh
<StrudelNinja> apparently I need some dependencies
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Lunar_Raven> yes
<StrudelNinja> how do I get them, the same way?
<farous> StrudelNinja: this will be installed automatically for you
<StrudelNinja>   firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<StrudelNinja>            Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<StrudelNinja> I think I'm missing something
<farous> !info libgtk2
<ubotu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in dapper
<geneo93> !libgtk+
<ubotu> I know nothing about libgtk+ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> !info libgtk2.0
<ubotu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in dapper
<farous> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.18-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2036 kB, installed size 4516 kB
<farous> StrudelNinja: it is in the main repos so how come it does not show
<StrudelNinja> I have no idea
<bbt> what repo do i need to enable to get the dev kernel 2.6.17 ?
<farous> StrudelNinja: can you use the pastebin to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<farous> StrudelNinja: you can also try first sudo apt-get update
<farous> StrudelNinja: then sudo apt-get install firefox gaim
<stanks> good morning all
<StrudelNinja> updated and it didn't fix my firefox problem
<StrudelNinja> E: Couldn't find package gaim
<StrudelNinja> so gaim isn't working either ><
<farous> i think gaim is also in main repos
<Hobbsee> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<bbt> !info dev
<ubotu> Package dev does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> it's in main.  yes.  did you happen to comment out all of your sources.list?
<bbt> !info edgy
<ubotu> Package edgy does not exist in dapper
<StrudelNinja> I have no idea if I did
<SpAwN> i knoticed when i didnt have a internet connection during the install...it commented out all sources by default
<farous> StrudelNinja: you have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file either manually or using adept to enable the net repos
<SpAwN> updates main and the rest...i had to manualy uncomment them
<StrudelNinja> alright
<StrudelNinja> lemme try
<MilhousePunkRock> Good Morning everyone
<SpAwN> hehe MilhousePunkRock morning ....i havent been to bed yet
<farous> hi MilhousePunkRock
<farous> its nearly dawn here though :)
<SpAwN> same here
<SpAwN> quarter to 4
<SpAwN> about time to hit the ol dusty trail......
<farous> same longitude SpAwN :)
<SpAwN> hehe im east coast usa
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, it's 9:40 here and I got woken up by the church bells, like on every Sunday... :-/
<SpAwN> hehe
<farous> neighbour to your north :)
<SpAwN> canada eh?
<SpAwN> :P
<farous> eh
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey AegeanLinux... Iso ready?
<SpAwN> my buddy is going to montreal tomorow
<SpAwN> going for like a week to party
<nrdb> I have setup a shorewall firewall with 2 interfaces.  I can ping the modem and internet from the firewall computer but no computer from behind the firewall, but I can ping both interfaces of the firewall.  can anyone help?
<StrudelNinja> ok, I'm in /etc/apt/sources.list, what lines do I want to uncomment
<farous> !easysource > StrudelNinja
<farous> SpAwN: he will have the time of his life. I am sure of it.
<SpAwN> farous, heeh yea he was worried about not being able to find any smoke...
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello gath
<SpAwN> well im off to bed pz out all
<gath> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> SpAwN: So that's why you guys go to Canada... :-P
<gath> anybody here , who knows something about the login-manager?
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: No, but if you ask my Tuesday, the installer will be ;)
<SpAwN> MilhousePunkRock, hehe :P.....canadians grow some good herbals
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: OK, will do...
<StrudelNinja> excellent, I have firefox now
<StrudelNinja> and gaim
<StrudelNinja> thanks guys
<MilhousePunkRock> SpAwN: Yeah, I kinda heard that... If you are in the Southern US it comes from Mexico, if you are in the north, it comes from Canada...
<StrudelNinja> I'll be back in the morning with some more questions :)
<SpAwN> MilhousePunkRock, pretty much yea....most of the stuff i get is from canada and vermont ....but it all trickels down from the north to me ;D
<SpAwN> welp im gonna have my last smoke and hit the may.........cya
<SpAwN> *hay
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know a place to get sound schemes from other than KDE-look.org?
<AegeanLinux> customize.org
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx AegeanLinux!
<AegeanLinux> np
<euan> Hi there guys
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: That's for the "enemy"... How do I make .ogg's from the .wav's I will probably get there...
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey euan!
<Werdna> hi guys, anybody know where the firefox package sticks a shortcut/launcher?
<euan> First timer here...be kind...
<AegeanLinux> That bit I still have to work out MilhousePunkRock ;)
<AegeanLinux> everyone, that mean euan is a n00b, BE MEAN!
<MilhousePunkRock> lol AegeanLinux...
<MilhousePunkRock> euan: Don't be shy, this is _the_ place where newbies get help... And not everyone is as unfriendly as AegeanLinux... :-P
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: Thats the last time i give __you__ help MilhousePunkRock
* AegeanLinux crosses MilhousePunkRock off his Christ-mas Card list
<AegeanLinux> you scared him off!
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: You just lost one beta tester...
<wolfmanz> Finally got the drivers installed
<Lynoure> beta tester?
<MilhousePunkRock> For his distro, Lynoure...
<MilhousePunkRock> Look at his part message
<euan> the n00b is back...
<euan> Anyone here with patience for a n00bie?
<MilhousePunkRock> euan: What's the matter? I am a noob myself, but maybe I can help...
<euan> Just need help with a few insall issues.
<euan> Install
<euan> Namely printers
<TheHighChild> anyone know of an external sound card that works well witht tux?
<AegeanLinux> Sound Blaster Zs2
<AegeanLinux> SB Live!
<TheHighChild> I am sound card stupid, is that the same card or two different ones?
<wolfmanz> two different ones
<TheHighChild> which works better?
<wolfmanz> depends
<wolfmanz> for your basic audio i would go with the SB becasue it would be cheap to buy
<oomph> anyone know how to add support for a secondary language on an xubuntu box?
<TheHighChild> ok. What I want is an external card so I can switch inputs. I'd live to set up a phone system on my Kubuntu box. Not sure how I am gonna do that yet though
<wolfmanz> if you want more fancy stuff get the zs2
<TheHighChild> ok, the SB Live!
<wolfmanz> phone system?
<TheHighChild> I'd like to route my telephone through my box, setup a voicemail/messaging machine
<wolfmanz> you will need PBX software for that no?
<oomph> TheHighChild tribox is good for that
<TheHighChild> Nah, that's for setting up a whole phone system
<TheHighChild> oomph: awesome, thanks
<TheHighChild> will check it out.
<oomph> tribox is a pbx distro though, may not be what your looking for
<TheHighChild> wolfmanz: A PBX is an entire exhange
<TheHighChild> I just want voicemail so I don't miss any interviews
<TheHighChild> oh ok
<TheHighChild> Just looking for an answering machine. lol.Might have to run something with Wine
<wolfmanz> hmmm well i dont know how your honna do that with a SB card
<oomph> is your phone VoIP?
<TheHighChild> no, landline
<TheHighChild> the card is only so I can switch sound outputs easily from speak to headphone. I'm in the early stages
<oomph> how do you plan to forward the landline calls to your PC?
<TheHighChild> I plan to route them through my PC
<AegeanLinux> !Pastebin > apeman2020
<oomph> just using a modem?
<TheHighChild> Yeah
<TheHighChild> http://linuxgazette.net/120/smith.html
<wolfmanz> that looks like alot of work you should just by a answering machine
<TheHighChild> lol. It's about pwning. Ultimately I want to have it reference incoming callswith an addressbook, add them and then forward calls based on rules
<TheHighChild> If I wanted to just buy an answering machine, I would probably be using a mac, or worse, right now
<oomph> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Fax/TkVoice-066.shtml
<arso> is skype on linux as good as windowS?
<arso> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<oomph> yeah
<arso> cul
<oomph> skype is pretty good on linux
<arso> its awesome, sound quality rox
<TheHighChild> Nice! THanks oomph
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: how did the sound theme go?
<TheHighChild> I have a landline with my DSL and it's one hundreds of resumes. I don't really trust broadband enough to replace my landline
<Ace2005> hi AegeanLinux
<AegeanLinux> hi Ace2005
<Ace2005> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: I am checking it now... The "female robot voice" is too robotic for me though
<AegeanLinux> :D Maybe that's the point ;)
<AegeanLinux> just a thought :D
<Lynoure> Sometimes skype sound quality is horrible (eapecially with long distances, busy time of the day and no static public port on either skype client)
<oomph> arso i had an issue with skype not working sometimes and having to reboot
<oomph> but i think it was fixed in the last release
<arso> oomph:  how do i instal it/
<arso> oomph: its not available with apt-get or synaptic right?
<oomph> there is a source you can i believe
<wolfmanz> easy ubuntu will install skype as well
<arso> how
<Ace2005> ok i'm back
<wolfmanz> arso you want skype?
<arso> ya
<wolfmanz> goto google and do a search for easy ubuntu
<arso> k
<wolfmanz> when you get that installed it will do skype for you along with a bunch of other stuff if ya want
<AegeanLinux> !easyubuntu > arso
<wolfmanz> i just used it to get all my codecs for video lol it worked well for that
<Ace2005> or you could search for ubuntu skybe deb sources list, or source list generator skype
<arso> interesting
<arso> easyubuntu is safe?
<oomph> getautomatix has skype too i believe
<wolfmanz> wished i would have known about easy ubuntu whenj i first installed kubuntu would have saved mne alot of questions lol
<oomph> arso dunno i never used easy ubuntu
<oomph> arso ive used automatix with no problems but ive heard its buggy and broken a few installs
<arso> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<oomph> worked for me though
<arso> ic
<Ace2005> for skype add this to your sources list: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Ace2005> i think its the best way
<arso> i am in easyubuntu now
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: The "female voice media" was almost, what I am looking for...
<oomph> Ace2005 is probably right
<Ace2005> See all you have to do is google: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cokezero&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Ace2005> its the third result
<Ace2005> what the hell, why is that search for coke zero?!?!?
<oomph> anyone here know how to add a secondary language?
<Ace2005> Sorry about that, it should be this one: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&hs=5il&client=firefox-a&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+skype+deb+sources+list&spell=1
<oomph> for example: i want a desktop in spanish for my cousin to use
<oomph> i dunno how to enable that :P
<MilhousePunkRock> oomph: I guess you would create another user account and change the language there...
<nrdb> I am trying to get a firewall to work.  I have setup iptables what I think is correct.  I can ping both the firewal NICs but cant ping the ADSL modem.  I put LOG actions in all iptables chains, but the ping isn't showing in any of the chains :( how can this be.
<oomph> perhaps
<MilhousePunkRock> oomph: Do you like the band that happens to have the same name?
<vigilante_> do I need cipherfunk for win32, or is that in universe/multiverse also?
<oomph> MilhousePunkRock never heard of them actually, oomph has been my FPS name when I smurf
<oomph> been using it since quakeworld, heh
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe...
<purple> does anyone get the 537epmodem to work under kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you try to create a new account and change the language there?
<oomph> im gonna try that in a sec
<oomph> im installing automatix on it now :P
<Ellie1> hi
<Ellie1> how ca i enable a standby mode in kubuntu?
<oomph> anyone feel like playing teg? im bored :P
<wolfmanz> teg?
<vigilante_> how soon will kde 3.5.3 move over to stable?
<arso> ok i installed skype
<arso> when i try to call
<oomph> http://teg.sourceforge.net/
<arso> "problem with sound device"
<oomph> http://195.162.205.90/jteg/
<AegeanLinux> vigilante_: 3.5.4 is out ;)
<oomph> its pretty fun :P
<arso> how can i find out wats wrong with my audio device
<arso> heeeelp\
<vigilante_> AegeanLinux: hehe, well, not in kubuntu yet
<AegeanLinux> arso: alsaconf ?
<vigilante_> thats what I meant
<arso> AegeanLinux:  ?wat?
<AegeanLinux> Konsole --> sudo alsaconf
<AegeanLinux> vigilante_: This is Kubuntu, probebly 6 months
<arso> sudo alsaconf
<arso> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<AegeanLinux> dang
<arso> ffx ost rox
<arso> so , wats alsaconf for?>
<AegeanLinux> alsaconf
<vigilante_> AegeanLinux: 6 months for 3.5.4 you mean?  (I just want 3.5.3)
<arso> !alsaconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about alsaconf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> ALSA  CONFIGURATOR                       ?
<AegeanLinux>                                              ?                    version 1.0.10                           ?
<AegeanLinux>                                              ?                                                             ?
<AegeanLinux>                                              ?             This script is a configurator for               ?
<AegeanLinux>                                              ?     Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) driver.        ?
<AegeanLinux>                                              ?
<arso> okay?
<wolfmanz> arso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<arso> yjnc
<arso> thnx*
<vigilante_> AegeanLinux: so should I add the extra kubuntu kde repo if I want 3.5.3?
<oomph> MilhousePunkRock adding a user doesnt give option for spanish
<AegeanLinux> vigilante_: I would not warry about KDE 3.5.3
<oomph> at least in xubuntu
<AegeanLinux> not much use of it :D
<vigilante_> AegeanLinux: it has bug fixes
<MilhousePunkRock> oomph: Well, I am only "familiar" with KDE, but you probably have to install the locale first
<vigilante_> I will wait though
<vigilante_> Ok, what about media support, should I add PLF, Cipherfunk, or sevseas for needed for libdvd win32 and such?
<arso> oh screw it
<arso> i;ll use it on windows
<oomph> yeah
<oomph> i may try that as well
<AegeanLinux> vigilante_: If you talk like that , KDE 3.5.4 has bug fixes :D
<AegeanLinux> BRB,
<nrdb> I am trying to get a firewall to work.  I have setup iptables what I think is correct.  I can ping both the firewal NICs but cant ping the ADSL modem.  I put LOG actions in all iptables chains, but the ping isn't showing in any of the chains :( how can this be.
<AegeanLinux> @ apeman2020 Thanks again man!
<yml> Hello goodmorning from Paris,
<Ace2005> Good Morning :)
<yml> I am almost ready to format yet another computer with windows pre installed
<apeman2020>  what is the command for starting and stopping apache again?
<tsdgeos>  /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<tsdgeos> guessing
<tsdgeos> with sudo
<yml> I am so far using a a live cd of Kubuntu and I trying to get the wireless working
<yml> so far with limited success the wireless card is shown iwconfig
<yml> I used wlassitant but it is failling without giving me much usefull information
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: On the Live CD I managed to connect to the WiFi with the "Radio network assistant" (probably a wrong translation)
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: Do you know your wireless device's chipset?
<yml> How can I know this?
<yml> iwconfig send me back ipw2100 as nickname for this conection
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: So this would be your driver http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/ (if it's not included in Kubuntu)
<vigilante_> AegeanLinux: some reason not to update to 3.5.3?
<tsdgeos> MilhousePunkRock: sure it's not inlcuded?
<yml> MilhousePunkRock> Since iwconfig detects it does that means that this driver is installed?
<tsdgeos> apt-file search ipw2100.ko tells me the linux-image packages include it
<tsdgeos> maybe he just needs the firmaware
<MilhousePunkRock> tsdgeos, yml: That's why I said "_IF_ it's not included", my Wireless NIC uses madwifi
<tsdgeos> MilhousePunkRock: ah :-D did not see the if :D
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: Maybe it's having troube with the encryption?
<MilhousePunkRock> brb Coffee Refil
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: What encryption do you use on your WLAN?
<yml> MilhousePunkRock>	I am using wep
<MilhousePunkRock> And you are still on the LiveCD?
* MilhousePunkRock is not sure, if you can alter the /etc/network/interfaces to your needs when running live
<yml> MilhousePunkRock>	Yes, it is the first time I am using this. And it it great
<vigilante_> anybody use kxdocker from Edgy? (v1.1.4)
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: The reason why I chose Kubuntu was that it in fact recognised my WLAN on the LiveCD already, all I had to do was entering the WEP key
<yml> MilhousePunkRock> This is why I am trying kubuntu  :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Since tsdgeos said, the drivers you need were included, why not give it a shot and install it, yml? Setting up the WLAN for an installed system shouln't be too hard...
<voicu> Can I mount an ext3 partition RW for anyone?
<yml> MilhousePunkRock> This is where I am I found on the link you sent some debian package
<yml> stable, testing , unstable
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: Maybe you don't even need those...  I am not sure what of it is already included...
<yml> What do you think I need to do?
<yml> I am not really familiar with debian or ubuntu architecture or packaging system
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: You should install Kubuntu and see how your Wireless behaves than... Once you have it set up you come back here and we can try to make it work...
<yml> I am used to mandrake
<yml> ok I see but I would like to see before :-) because this is the exact reason I am going to move to kubuntu, if it work. I have a pretty old version of mandrake where I never manage to get the wireless working.
<yml> Thank you for your help
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: I am sure it is possible, since you even have native drivers and they already seem to be included... It's just some fine tuning (I hope)...
<yml> ok great this is giving me hope
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: BTW, how are you here if you Wireless doesn't work yet?
<yml> many computer at home
<yml> :-)
<yml> also the lan is working just fine from the live cd
<MilhousePunkRock> Ah, ok.. I thought you might be using ethernet now...
<MilhousePunkRock> yml: Maybe that's why wireless doesn't work, since you can only have one DHCP instance at a time AFAIK (I might be wrong though)
<yml> I am not using DHCP
<yml> but fix IP
<fede> ciao. sono in prova
<MilhousePunkRock> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> ciao a tutti!
* MilhousePunkRock needs to go now, CU later yml and everyone else...
<Tm_T> I apologize, that won't happen again
<yml> Cu
<voicu> Can someone tell me how do I mount an ext3 partition so that any user can write it? I mean creating directories in the root of the partition, etc
<BusMaster> hi..I just installed Kubuntu and some settings are not the same as stock KDE  3.5 Is there a way to go back to the original settings?
<pulsar_> Hi.
<pulsar_> Any firefox users in here?
<Martijn81> voicu: why would one need permission to make directories in root? You should just give them there own /home/user place
<Martijn81> * their
<abattoir> BusMaster: like konqueror's profile for eg.?
<BusMaster> abattoir: exactly
<abattoir> BusMaster: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<BusMaster> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> BusMaster: :)
<voicu> Martijn81: i'm not talking about the / root, the root of another partition I have. It's mounted in /hd/hdb4 and doesn't give access to anyone but root.
<abattoir> pulsar_: what do you want to know?
<pulsar_> Any freshly installed firefox from mozilla.com is branded by default, and I'd like to know why to get rid of it. :)
<abattoir> pulsar_: 'branded'.... with?
<vodex> Hiya, computing expert but linux newb here -how do I enable sound with a fresh install? I have mboard-based sound but also a PCI card, can't get any sound to work at all
<Martijn81> voicu: oops, sorry about that. Yeah that level of permission is configured in the file /etc/fstab
<pulsar_> abattoir: Ubuntu's customization (startpage, bookmarks, *icon*)
<IMEC> how can i get the keyboard layout (on kde of course)to change on alt_shift? it does not seem to work when i change it from there...
<abattoir> pulsar_: even the ones from mozilla.com?
<pulsar_> abattoir: Yes. I downloaded firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz, untarred it into /opt, mv'ed my profile and /etc/firefox out of the way and voila: When starting it, it's branded.
<IMEC> also i have put     Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<IMEC> in xorg.conf but that does not seam to work either
<abattoir> pulsar_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199193
<voicu> Martijn81: I know about /etc/fstab but what do I write? I looked on the net, in man pages. Nothing about that. Plus, Kubuntu configured it during the initial install. Shouldn't that make at least readable?
<pulsar_> abattoir: Yeaah, I know that I can change that icon afterwards. But I'd expect a fresh installed mozilla.com firefox to have it already shipped.
<vodex> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<grothesk> Is someone familiar with the kde 3.5.4 packages? Riddell maybe?
<Martijn81> voicu: nope, the installation doesn't know what kind of files are located there so it's assumed to be safer to not grant permission
<Martijn81> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<abattoir> pulsar_: i guess you should ask mozilla or the ubuntu devs about that...
<pulsar_> I'll give it a try, abattoir. Thanks for your help anyway.
<abattoir> pulsar_: np :)
<voicu> I already read that page. In fstab the mount option is set to 'defaults'. That makes it rw (at least considering man pages and so on) because fstab can't tell the difference between my / partition and the /hd/hdb4 one. I don't get it.
<pc22>  whats the easiest ftp server to use (graphic) if ever?
<Martijn81> voicu: why have you created /hd/hdx? I think it should be in /media/hdx
<Martijn81> as mount point that is
<voicu> Martijn81: because it's shorter and I don't like the /media stuff because it reminds me of M$ :D
<Martijn81> lol
<Martijn81> try /media, it might fix this
<voicu> It will not
<voicu> The mount point doesn't matter
<voicu> Does anyone actually know about fstab or am I losing my time? Please help if you can?
<abattoir> voicu: what i generally do is mount it, and then change permissions for the mounted folder through konqueror(as root)... dont know if it applies to you though.
<Martijn81> i know only the basics voicu, and i don't see where you have having a problem (but that can be me)
<abattoir> voicu: so in your case, i'd open up konq. as root, and rt. click on /hd/hdx and then change its permissions.
<vodex> Can anyone help me with sound in k 6.0.6?
<voicu> The properties of the folder don't affect the permissions of the partition
<IMEC> how can i get the keyboard layout tool(on kde of course)to change on alt_shift? it does not seem to work when i change it from there. Also i have put     Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<voicu> i.e. konq says 777 as perms for /hd/hdb4
<voicu> But when I click on it, I get permission denied
<abattoir> voicu: you opened it as root right?
<Martijn81> voicu
<txus> hi everyboidy
<abattoir> voicu: 'kdesu konqueror'
<voicu> right, root
<voicu> i did
<Martijn81> voicu: but the partition is mounted, right?
<voicu> It's not that
<voicu> lol
<voicu> yes
<txus> have any modpython under apache2 running??
<abattoir> voicu: right click, properties, permissions...
<txus> sorry for my english ;)
<abattoir> voicu: you can change its ownership, if you want, or give everyone read and write access.
<pulsar_> abattoir: JFTR: Problem solved. It wasn't firefox to blame, but the K-Menu ignoring PATH order and therefore starting ubuntu's firefox instead of link in /usr/local/bin/.
<voicu> abattoir: It doesn't matter what are the permissions of the directory. The partition has it's own ones from fstab or mount or whatever
<voicu> I tried konq(root) with properties. It shows 777 on the directory
<voicu> So does ls -l
<abattoir> pulsar_: aah, ok, so the old firefox was still being launched... i really was surprised when you said firefox from mozilla.com came 'branded' :)
<abattoir> voicu: that's what i do, and it works for me, so thought i'd help, that's all. :)
<voicu> abattoir: you did that with partitions?
<abattoir> voicu: yes, i'd open up konq. as root, go to /media and rt. click on the mounted 'folders'
<pulsar_> abattoir: Probably as surprised as I. :) "which firefox" correctly pointed to my local link, but "firefox" in K-Menu would start /usr/bin/firefox (of which I didn't know it's installed).
<abattoir> pulsar_: oh, ok :)
<voicu> The problem is in fstab, I'm sure
<pulsar_> Should I file this as a bug? Or is there some reason behind this behaviour?
<abattoir> voicu: did you put 'Apply changes to all subfolders and their contents' ?
<abattoir> pulsar_: i think the kmenu wasnt updated properly
<abattoir> pulsar_: also, i dont know if firefox(from the tar.gz) 'installs' itself, and hence gets added to the menu...
<pulsar_> abattoir: In which respect? It was an entry I created myself, pointing just to "firefox" with no path attached.
<voicu> abattoir: doesn't matter
<Martijn81> voicu: what is the ownership of /hd/hdthinghere and are you the only person on the system who needs the access?
<grothesk> Who has tried to install kde 3.5.4? And how was the result?
<Martijn81> voicu: if you're the only one i would just: sudo chown voicu /hd/hdx it to you
<voicu> Martijn81: I need to let at least 2 users write anything and anywhere on that partition.
<voicu> But again, chown-ing the direcotory won't affect the partition
<abattoir> w/ a -R, my guess is it would..
<grothesk> voicu: Paste your fstab to phpfi.com
<voicu> abattoir: tried that
<AegeanLinux> Hi Peoples
<voicu> grothesk: http://www.phpfi.com/136080
<grothesk> LOL
<grothesk> You are mountin to the same directory the device already has.
<voicu> what?
<bbt> hmm after the 6th complete reinstall, i think im set now
<voicu> ha?
<voicu> well, yeah, is that a problem?
<grothesk>  /dev/hdb4       /your/mountpoint        ext3    defaults        0       2
<abattoir> grothesk: what's wrong in /hd ?
<voicu> it's /hd/hdb4, so it shouldn't be a problem
<grothesk> Oh, sorry...
<grothesk> <--- Tired...
<voicu> :)
<andriijas> are there any neat ftp clients for kubuntu?
<voicu> so, do you have any idea what could i do?
<grothesk> ls -la /hd/hdb4
<voicu> some magic mount option?
<voicu> As a normal user I can't even access the partition
<abattoir> andriijas: kbear
<abattoir> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: graphical ftp client for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-13ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2401 kB, installed size 8604 kB
<grothesk> voicu: ls -la /hd/hdb4
<voicu> just a sec
<voicu> grothesk: http://www.phpfi.com/136081
<grothesk> And 'stuff' is on that partion?
<voicu> yep
<voicu> but cd-ing doesn't work
<vigilante_> Anyone upgrade to 3.5.3?  (good/bad, any issues)
<osoh> hi all
<osoh> vigilante_: I've upgraded to 3.5.3 and I've got no issues
<osoh> but don't take it for granted :P
<voicu> Do I need to pe part of a group or something?
<voicu> Like lp for ntfs access?
<ricardo> hi verybody.....
<ricardo> how do you make konverstion to automatically connect at startup?
<ricardo> and to join a certain list of channels automatically also...
<abattoir> ricardo: File->Server List ->Edit->Connect on Application startup
<abattoir> ricardo: you can specify autojoin channels there too.
<ricardo> abattoir: thanx!!!
<abattoir> ricardo: :)
<vigilante_> Hi all, Im installing sun jave jre in Adept, its stuck, there is a screen Im supposed to read an accept, but I cant access it, help please?
<abattoir> vigilante_: unfortunately adept cant handle interactivity w/ the terminal atm...
<vigilante_> "Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices."
<abattoir> vigilante_: so please use the command line... i.e apt-get or aptitude
<vigilante_> abattoir: so should we even be using Adept, that seems to be a big problem, especially for newbies that don't know to ask, or use cli
<vigilante_> Im switching to smart or synaptic asap
<ricardo> abattoir: another quick question...how do i make kopepe to automatically login without passing for kwallet?
<abattoir> vigilante_: sun java is probably the only package... and i'm sure smart's gui and synaptic dont handle it better
<Konstable> can someone recommend me a good sftp client
<Konstable> with a gui
<abattoir> ricardo: iirc, kwallet comes up only once... after you set it up, i dont think it'd come again... but then, i just disable it, so am not sure...
<vigilante_> abattoir: there may be other non-free things with same problem, anyway, I just lost half hour of downloads due to that problem :(
<abattoir> vigilante_: dont worry, the file should already be downloaded, you might still be able to avoid the redownload
<abattoir> Konstable: kbear ???
<abattoir> vigilante_: open up a terminal, 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives'
<abattoir> vigilante_: check if you  have the sun java deb there.
<Konstable> abattoir: Thanks
<abattoir> Konstable: np :)
<vigilante_> abattoir: yes, it is there, but the  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<vigilante_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vigilante_> cant relaunch adept either
<abattoir> vigilante_: make sure adept is closed
<abattoir> vigilante_: 'sudo killall adept'
<abattoir> vigilante_: also make sure apt-get/synaptic etc. arent running in the bg either
<ubuntu> hi all
<vigilante_> abattoir: so whats the cli command to install all in the cache?
<Pointwood> hi, I upgraded to dapper (apt-get dist-upgrade) and now it stalls when booting. It stalls right after "Checking battery state... [OK] "
<Pointwood> anyone know of a solution to that?
<abattoir> vigilante_: 'sudo apt-get install <nameofpackage>' should do it...
<abattoir> vigilante_: if the package installation wasnt completed, as i suspect, then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<abattoir> should complete the process
<vigilante_> abattoir: ok, they all downloaded already... so I just enter that second command eh
<steveire> why don't more people use aptitude?
<vigilante_> that worked abattoir, thx
<vigilante_> steveire: I don't like it as much as Synaptic or SMART
<vigilante_> its still missing features, and has problems
<rlj> i have a weird problem where the left control key somehow has stopped working (possibly after i installed keytouch). the right one is fine and it's not affected by hardware (works in other os's). any ideas?
<vigilante_> steveire: is there a gui to aptitude?
<vigilante_> I thought you were talking about Adept
<steveire> yes but it's text based you can still use the mouse though. sudo aptitude
<steveire> I just sudo aptitude install package or sudo aptitude purge package. That also removes unused dependant packages
<vigilante_> I prefer SMART, cause it downloads in parallel from one server, goes much faster than either synaptic or adept
<steveire> I wouldn't even notice. I just type install the package and browse until I remember I did that.
<steveire> I have to say though that I like the tags system in adept. If it remembered dependancies, I'd use it all the time.
<rlj>  /join #ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Where do I find the Konversation-config file again?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: locate konversationrc?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ~/.kde/share/apps/config/konversationrc, if i remember correctly
<MilhousePunkRock> ~/.kde/share/config it is.. Thx anyway, Hobbsee
<abattoir> hello MilhousePunkRock, Hobbsee :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: lost your p/d again :P ?
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir
<slow-motion> hallo
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: nice :)
<bbw> hallo
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's right.  no /apps/
* Hobbsee just uses locate for such things.
<bbw> Does someone now how to install quake 4
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: No, but I want to make this identity my default now, so it autoconnects when I launch Konv
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: aah, ok :)
* MilhousePunkRock has to restart Konv to get the changes in effect, brbr
<MilhousePunkRock> -r
<gnomefreak> good evening Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hi gnomefreak
<kmi> hello... I need a little help... I created a .Xmodmap in my home, but it had no effect. where should I put it?
<laks2> hello there. Suddenly my home-folder is showing up as a file and i have no way to login. Is this a normal thing? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmmm, editing the config file while Konv was open did not work, I should have known...
<MilhousePunkRock> Besides that, enabling one little check box was all that was needed...
<MilhousePunkRock> laks2: Did you change permissions on it?
<steveire> laks2: Did you make any changes recently?
<laks2> I edited .bash_profile as the last thing before rebooting
<laks2> it acted weird however
<MilhousePunkRock> laks2: If you move your mouse over home, what do the permissions look like?
<laks2> ----rwS-w-
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, mine look like drwxr-xr-x
<MilhousePunkRock> So yours are probably messed up...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: You there? Can you tell laks2 how to get his original permissions back on /home
<me> how do I change the desktop resolution?
<MilhousePunkRock> me: K-Menu--> System Settings --> Hardware --> Display
<me> "The modules Display could not be loaded"
<me> doesn't work
<me> In 5.10 there used to be a dialog when I right-cliked the desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> me: Other methods are beyond my (anyway limited) knowledge... But someone else might know...
<me> In 6.06 it seems to be gone
<me> I've been waiting for an answer on the forums for days, noone seems to know
<MilhousePunkRock> me: What you say about the module not being loaded sounds like an error to me though. Did you try reconfiguring your xserver?
<Philip5> me: check if you have different resolution modes right now set... press ctrl+alt and +
<me> my xserver works fine, I just can't find the dialog in kubuntu, in gnome it works without a problem
<me> ctrl++ and ctrl+- works
<me> BUT it doesnt change my desktop
<me> just the screen
<me> MilhousePunkRock: it is an error
<me> I am just looking for that dialog that used to be there in 5.10
<me> "The module Display could not be loaded: The diagnostics is: Possible reasons: An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module; You have old third party modules lying around"
<Philip5> me: what do you mean by desktop to change if not the screen?
<me> Well the desktop is still 1280x1024, wheres my desktop has for example a resolution of 1024x768 when I change it with the ctrl+ keys, so I have a larger desktop than my screen can handle
<me> that means that my screen scrolls around the desktop when I hit the borders with my mouse
<Philip5> aha
<jpozlovsky> hi all! I have installed Kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop Prestigio Visconte 1200 (same as Uniwill 223II0) and have one issue: how can I get to work buttons for increaing/decresing volume (Fn+F5,Fn+F6)? They works prefectly in Gnome, but not in KDE. Thanks!)
<bbw> Does someone now how to install quake 4
<MilhousePunkRock> jpozlovsky: KMilo might be what you are looking for
<MilhousePunkRock> !kmilo
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmilo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !info kmilo
<ubotu> kmilo: laptop special keys support for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 137 kB, installed size 524 kB
<arso> any psp users here
<arso> i cant find any video converter
<jpozlovsky> thanks very much!
<arso> that converts videos to psp's mp4
<MilhousePunkRock> you're welcome, jpozlovsky
<bbw> Does someone now how to install quake 4 under linux , i have downloaded windows version of quake 4 , do i need a run file , PLease Help
<MilhousePunkRock> jpozlovsky: KMilo has a really nice On Screen Display too...
<menno_> Hi. i'm unable to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu on my second computer. i get a Kernel Panic. Somebody any suggestions?
<MilhousePunkRock> menno_: Did you check the integrity of the installation medium?
<arso> anyone,............help
<bbw> arso dunno
<bbw> sorry
<menno_> MilhousePunkRock: yes, because i used the same CD on my first computer too
<menno_> however Knoppix runs fine
<arso> bbw:  np :0
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, ok... Maybe something went wrong during the install, menno_?
<me> menno_: do you get the error after install is complete?
<menno_> i can't get passed the beginning procedure
<yamal> bbw: download the linux runtime, then install as instructed
<E[m] ess> well this is wierd...
<bbw> yamal where can i find it
<E[m] ess> i did a big 140mb update and now my internet doesnt conenct till i randomly play witht he settings
<menno_> i tried linux acpi=off also
<E[m] ess> no dns, but i can ping ip's fine
<yamal> bbw: google? quake4 website?
<E[m] ess> andnthen i play around in the settings for the network and it works after a bit, any ideas?
<bbw> yamal oke thanks
<menno_> MilhousePunkRock: and i took away the SCSI card and disabled USB in the bios
<yamal> bbw: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<MilhousePunkRock> menno_: Maybe the alternate CD will do it?
<menno_> MilhousePunkRock: the message is: Kernel panic -not syncing:VFS:unable to mount fs on unknown-block (8,1)
<menno_> MilhousePunkRock: after i used linux acpi=off
<MilhousePunkRock> menno_: I am sure someone knows how to deal with that, I unfortunately don't
<menno_> MilhousePunkRock: i'll try again later then, thanks sofar :)
<larson9999> i use acpi=noirq, i think.
<me> menno_: Usually means the root filesystem is on the wrong partition
<me> try root=/dev/hdxx options
<arso> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<me> where you substitute xx with the proper values
<bbw> yanal thanks ,I finaly can install it
<bbw> yamal thanks ,I finaly can install it
<mikearthur> anyone know which package I'd find the mach64 kernel DRM module?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i disable the desktop sharing?
<MetaMorfoziS> often 30minutes, a human connects to me
<MetaMorfoziS> from diffrent hosts, sometimes empty host...
<bubblenut> Hi, how do I configure beagle with kubuntu?
<menno_> me: ok. i have windows 98 installed
<me> menno_: ?
<menno_> me: sorry i was occupied, but i was saying that my system seems normal and working with windows98
<menno_> me: and i wanted to install Kubuntu on the second drive
<me> Ah
<me> menno_: you meant he 2nd physical drive, or just a second partition
<menno_> me: 2nd physical drive
<AegeanLinux> !pzip
<ubotu> I know nothing about pzip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> !p7zip
<ubotu> I know nothing about p7zip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> !7zip
<ubotu> I know nothing about 7zip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AegeanLinux> !7z
<me> good
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<me> menno_: so the root filesystem should probably be on /dev/hdb1 if its is a IDE drive
<E[m] ess> i isntalled kmyfirewall last nigth, and now when i boot i dnt have dns :S
<me> menno_: Do you have both drives installed when installing ubuntu or do you take one of them out
<larson9999> menno_: i'd reverse that.  i think it's preferrable to move the windows installation to the slave drive and install linux on the master.  or change your bois to boot the slave instead of the master.
<me> larson9999: I always had windows 98 on the master
<me> larson9999: what's wrong with that?
<me> larson9999: doesn't windows98 complain when its not on the first partition of the first drive?
<menno_> they are both IDE's
<larson9999> me: i just find there are fewer issues with windows on the slave.
<me> larson9999: what sort of issues do you get?
<larson9999> me: which drive gets the linux boot loader
<me> larson9999: /dev/hda
<me> larson9999: which is not a problem with win98, but it is with xp
<menno_> i'm sorry to quit here, but the baby is awake and making loud noises! i'll try again later.
<larson9999> me: yes, that's the main problem.
<me> larson9999: :)
<me> menno_: try adding a root=/dev/hdb1 option when booting
<larson9999> me: the boot loader.  quite a few people who don't take that advice come to me with an xp install they can't boot.
<larson9999> me: and it's such an easy thing to do, why not?
<me> larson9999: true
<pc22> good morning
<larson9999> want to remove the linux drive or it gets borked somehow, just remove it and xp boots just fine.
<jpozlovsky> MilhousePunkRock, thanks for hint about KMilo. I have realized that it was already installed on my system, so it probably needs some configuration to get to work. But I can't find where I should configure it?
<MilhousePunkRock> jpozlovsky: Did you look at Laptop & Power under Hardware in your System Settings?
<menno_> me: ok thanks i'll try that but now i have to go. thanks sofar bye
<jpozlovsky> MilhousePunkRock: yes, but there is only configuration regarding to power management and then some configuration regarding to IBM Thinkpad and Sony Vaio. But I have Prestigio (Uniwill)..
<MilhousePunkRock> jpozlovsky: Too bad... I am lucky enough to actually have a ThinkPad (although it's troublesome when it comes to powermanagement)
<jpozlovsky> MilhousePunkRock: Is here some other way how to configure it manually? Since in Gnome this buttons works right, there should be some way how to get them work in KDE :)
<MilhousePunkRock> jpozlovsky: It should work with KMilo, try to locate a readme or howto for it...
<jpozlovsky> MilhousePunkRock: okay
* MilhousePunkRock needs to reboot!
<ninniuz> hello how to test edgy eft?
<yamal> anybody using pc102 or pc104 keyboard with international (intl or alt-intl) layout?
<hugelmopf> jpozlovsky: are you talking about a laptop hotkey?
<Hobbsee> ninniuz: if you need to ask, you shouldnt be testing.
<jpozlovsky> hugelmopf: I need to get in work keys for increasing/decreasing volume (Fn+F5, Fn+F6) on my Prestigio Visconte laptop
<Hobbsee> jpozlovsky: they're not autodetected?
<jpozlovsky> Hobbsee: they work properly in Gnome, but not in KDE
<hugelmopf> jpozlovsky: you can try the keyboard layouts in "System Settings" - "Regional & Accessibility" - "Keyboard Layout", there are quite a few laptop keyboards amongst them and these keys are generic.
<Hobbsee> jpozlovsky: right.  give me a sec, we're on the lookout for shortcut keys that arent working.
<Hobbsee> jpozlovsky: if youv'e got a bit of time, could you do us a favour, and add your system to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes ?
<Hobbsee> jpozlovsky: it's a working list of all the keys on different modules, which we're working to get configured out of the box in edgy
<jpozlovsky> Hobbsee: ok, will doo.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: How far is edgy? Can you push it a little?
* MilhousePunkRock needs the 2.6.17 kernel sooooooo badly
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: it's due in late october, no we cant push it.
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: nothing's stopping you updating, except breakage
* E[m] ess needs internet soooooooo badly
<Hobbsee> the new kernel is nice though, when it doesnt die.
<Hobbsee> E[m] ess: what internet problem?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: oh, and network manager stuff is screwed at the moment, for various forms of wireless
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Everyone said I should not use the edgy kernel in the dapper enviroment though, under no circumstances
* MilhousePunkRock is too lazy to set up a complete edgy system seperately
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: very true.  you'd kill your system doing that.
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: well, then you're a bit too lazy to get the new kernel, no?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: wait for a while till edgy is more stable.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: What about compiling my own 2.6.16 kernel from the vanilla source, how likely is that gonna work in my dapper env?
<MilhousePunkRock> 2.6.17 that is, of course
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: equally painful, and you're likely to break your system.
<Hobbsee> gah!!!  *shoots debhelper*
<cgeo> hey guys i have a problem with firefox.cannot go to edit-preferences for some reason
* MilhousePunkRock is even considering switching to another distro with a newer kernel, but he would need to set up everything from scratch again... :-/
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: october isnt that long a wait.  besides, edgy should be more stable after sept 7
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I won't have the time to mess with it after next monday anyway... Would be nice if my Laptop would resume properly by then though...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: well, yeah, true.
<steveire> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<steveire> oops
* Hobbsee has actually had her laptop suspending mostly correctly under edgy, actually
<Hobbsee> yeah, suspend worked, hibernate failed.  the opposite of what usually happens.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Suspending works just fine, but resuming won't...
<vigilante_> how do I kill a nickname?
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Hobbsee> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, that's the problem i get
<vigilante_>  /msg nickserv GHOST vigilante way4lin
<vigilante_> oops, wrong password anyway :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: You don't happen to have Laptop with a Savage IX/C video chip, or even a ThinkPad T23?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: nope, toshiba a10 sattelite
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I know what the problem is with mine, but I don't find any fix other than using a newer kernel...
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: you could upgrade to edgy.  but stuff is still broken -a nd there are a lot of updates.  or you could run gentoo, or another distro, or wait.
<chris____> Begre die Runde
<gnomefreak> chris____: join #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> for dutch
<reaper> :)
<twisted2> join #kubuntu-de
<mayank> i am getting pairing not allowed in kbluethoothd when i am trying to connect my bluetooth headset. i have pasted my /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19232
<SonicChao> How can I make konsole windows trasparent?
<mayank> sonicchao: by choosing the transparent schema
<SonicChao> mayank: How would I do that?
<mayank> settings-> Schema->Transparent Konsole
<SonicChao> mayank: I don't see "Schema"...
<mayank> Sonicchao: Hmm. in konsole what do you see under settings
<SonicChao> mayank: Oh, I thought you ment in KMenu
<SonicChao> mayank: Yes, I have Schma in Konsole...just looked
<mayank> ok, sorry for the confusion.
<JohnFlux_> !mono
<ubotu> I know nothing about mono - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SonicChao> mayank: How do I control how transparent it would be?
<xwolf-> select Configure Konsole.. and drag the slidebar
<xwolf-> in the Schema tab
<SonicChao> xwolf-: Ok. Let me try that
<SonicChao> xwolf-: Good. =D Looks great
<SonicChao> Thank you.
<xwolf-> np
<josh___> what do I type after I uncomment the universe lines in sources.list to update adept?
<dimsuz> hi! is it ok that some app's icon don't appear in K-menu after install? For example I installed gaim and the only way to start it is to type 'gaim' in console. I found this weird :)
<jpozlovsky> Hobbsee: I have added my laptop to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes
<dimsuz> what package do I need to install to develop using opengl?
<Hobbsee> jpozlovsky: yay, thankyou :)
<osh_> dimsuz: i'd report it as a bug in launchpad.net
<jpozlovsky> hugelmopf: I have choosed Microsoft Natural Keyboard and buttons for increasing/decreasing volume now works perfectly. thanks :)
<dimsuz> osh_: so this isn't a common behaviour? :)
<osh_> dimsuz: it shouldn't be. it's something you've installed from the repos? i've seen it too. not common but not uncommon either.
<dimsuz> osh_: yup, apt-get install gaim
<osh_> dimsuz: then report it. I'd say it's a bug.
<dimsuz> osh_: ok! thanks!
<josh___> howcome apt-get cant find firefox or gaim or others? I have universe and multiverse repositories "unlocked"
<gnomefreak> josh___: they are both in the main repos make sure you have the cdrom repos # out
<josh___> how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> josh___: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> josh___: when the file opens let me know
<josh___> yep it's open
<gnomefreak> josh___: do you see the first line says cdrom in it?
<Lacerta> can I send a custom messsage to someone who does CTCP version on me? I'm using Konversation.
<josh___> i dont see it
<gnomefreak> what is the first line of the list?
<josh___> the first few lines of sources.list say this
<josh___> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<josh___> #deb http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<josh___> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<josh___> #deb-src http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Guest754> can i get help here with my borked kde?
<gnomefreak> josh___: ok
<josh___> thats the first paragraph
<gnomefreak> josh___: take the # away from all the lines that start with the word deb
<gnomefreak> josh___: the lines that end in universe add a space than the word multiverse
<gnomefreak> josh___: when thats done save and close it than in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<josh____> woops kicked out the network cable there
<josh___> done that
<josh___> and saved it
<josh___> thats what I can't understand
<josh___> and did the apt-get update
<josh____> gnomefreak do I uncomment the deb lines in that first paragraph?
<gnomefreak> josh____: as long as they dont have the word cdrom in them
<josh____> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<josh____> #deb http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<josh____> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<josh____> #deb-src http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<josh____> thats what I have
<gnomefreak> yes take teh # away
<josh____> ok thanks I'll let you know how I get on
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> yeah use pastebin too to paste :(
<gnomefreak> sorry Hobbsee im still kind of sleeping :(
<Hobbsee> it's okay
<josh____> was that me that all that pastebin stuff is about?
<gnomefreak> yes
<josh____> sorry if it's bad internet manners or whatever
<josh____> im a little new to all this
<josh____> yep uncommenting those lines seems to have worked
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is anyone use kvirc???? I need a little help
<josh____> thanks gnome
<cyber_brain_mfkg> kvirc??? anyone???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> for the first time?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> second?
<dimsuz> I installed nvidia-glx-dev, but Qt's configure script still can't find OpenGL. Any hints? :)
<_rince_> re
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> my hard drive seems to be crashed. i started up and it told me it couldn't find superblock or some inodes
<ubuntu_> there it told me i should execute fsck and this asked me if i want to repair
<ubuntu_> now i cant mount my hard disk no more. i am currently running the live cd
<ubuntu_> any idea how to access my data?
<osh_> ubuntu: from the backup if your HDD crashed.
<ubuntu_> osh_: so there is nothing more i could try to mount my hard disk?
<osh_> ubuntu_: try smartmontools and do a check of the disk. that one would probably tell you if the disk is broken.
<ubuntu_> osh_: now i have smarttools installed
<osh_> run it and have a look. hopefully they'll tell you something.
<ubuntu_> if it would be no hardware issue. what else can i try to mount my disk before deleting everything by reinstalling?
<osh_> ubuntu_: make sure it's not an lvm-volume that you try to mount from your livecd.
<ubuntu_> afaik i dont have such
<ubuntu_> just simple ext3 partitions
<ubuntu_> i am now trying to run the smarttools short test. frankly speaking i do not realy know ho to read the result
<josh___> hey guys
<josh___> is there a fleshed out open office with draw and the other progams somewhere?
<larson9999> josh___: what does fleshed out mean?
<josh___> well the openoffice I have has only database, presentation, spreadsheet and word
<dimsuz> almost every apt-get install has this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19242 . Can anyone take a look please?
<grothesk> dimsuz: Wich program/log file provides these messages?
<dimsuz> grothesk: almost every apt-get install <any_package>
<dimsuz> grothesk: I get them as stderr output on konsole
<Kr4t05> dimsuz: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (it's a long shot.)
<dimsuz> Kr4t05: will I need some extra packages for that?
<Kr4t05> Not that I know of.
<w00t> hi
<dimsuz> Kr4t05: thanks! I'll try it
<w00t> hello\
<grothesk> dimsuz: You may want to delete all entries concerning WACOM in your xorg.conf.
<w00t> can someone plz help me?:P
<dimsuz> grothesk: ok! I'll try that too! Thanks a lot!
<w00t> can someone explain me how i can use wpa in kubuntu?
<larson9999> dimsuz: i get that too but haven't noticed it causing any issues.
<w00t> ?
<grothesk> larson9999: Except it keeps flooding your x-session-errors
<w00t> hello
<larson9999> grothesk: yeah
<w00t> ...
<w00t> come on...
<w00t> hello?
<h3sp4wn> /usr/share/doc/wpawupplicant/README.modes (thats all you need to know about setting up wpa)
<grothesk> w00t: Maybe you want to tell us about your problem?
<w00t> yea
<grothesk> Otherwise stopp whining...
<w00t> i want to connect to my wirreles network, but i only see web key , but i have a wpa key..
<kraut> moin
<w00t> in the wireless assistant.....
<arso> umm guys
<arso> to extract a .tar.gz
<arso> tar -zxvf pspvc-install-0.2.1.tar.gz          should work right?
<jacques_> Hey there, anyone that may be able to help me with my scanner setup?
<arso> not me
<jacques_> #sane
<jeppelelle> hello
<arso> help
<jeppelelle> when i am starting adept and want to install JRE. when i open Adept it says that is allredy runing and i cant install. i can only look at the packages, why is that ?
<arso> where u doing apt-get in konsole at the same time?
<jeppelelle> what ?
<h3sp4wn> You need to install jre from apt-get or aptitude or it will fail (because it can't show the license) (unless it has been recently fixed)
<jacques_> Any Thunderbird boffins around?
<jeppelelle> but i can find jre in adept
<arso> how do i isntall a .sh
<arso> "sh install.sh?
<GBK> any Thunderbird boffins around?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why my xmms-wma plugin isn't working for xmms to play .wma songs?
<arso> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<arso> oh man
<arso> no ones helpful today
<grothesk> arso: sh ./install.sh
<arso> k thnx
<arso> ok i get a lot of lines
<arso> last 3 are
<arso> You can run 'make' now.
<arso> ./install.sh: line 30: make: command not found
<arso> ERROR during compilation or installation of X264
<matlec> hi
<arso> hi
<grothesk> arso: You need 'make'
<Dr_Willis> moo
<arso> grothesk:  wat is that?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install build-essential
<arso> thats "make?
<arso> oh screw it
<arso> bye
<grothesk> make is included in this package.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<arso> ls /
<Dr_Willis> welcom to 'short attention span theatre' :)
<arso> welcome
<guille> hi?
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<guille> does anyone knows how to use kbfx?
<Dr_Willis> never heard of it.
<Dr_Willis> kbfx --help :)
<Dr_Willis> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
<arso> i know how to use counter strike
<arso> oh new kmenu
<arso> cooooooool
* Dr_Willis installs kbfs
* Dr_Willis installs kbfx
<Dr_Willis> :)
<arso> lol
* arso googles kbfx 
<guille> I've already installed it, but I don't know how to use it
<Dr_Willis> Homepage: http://www.kbfx.org/
<arso> u dont know how to use a menu?
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. read the docs. :P like i am doing
<guille> and in the webpage kbfx.org the instructions are not very clear :S
<grothesk> Riddell: Is kdelibs-bin missing in the 3.5.4 release?
<viper550> I'm just wondering, does a KDE version of the Human icon set from Ubuntu exist?
<Cntryboy> dr_willis: do you know why?
<Dr_Willis> ya add it to your panel.
<Dr_Willis> right click, add to panel.. its in the list
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> not that it seems tobe working very well for me
<Riddell> grothesk: yes, it has been merged into kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> viper550: no
<viper550> Awww...guess I'm stuck with the blue icons in my Orange KDE theme
<grothesk> Riddell: Than I do have a problem.
<Cntryboy> Dr_willis:?? lol
<Dr_Willis> there we go.
<Dr_Willis> selected a differeht theme for it.
<grothesk> Riddell: artsd keeps crashing and I can't use usbsticks in kde 3.5.4
<Riddell> grothesk: artsd I'm fixing now
<Riddell> grothesk: I've not looked at the media:/ stuff but other distros have reported problems
<grothesk> Great, Riddell!
<grothesk> Riddell: When inserting a stick I get the message: Unknown error
<silentdawn> anyone know how i can get sound in kbuntu with a sound blaster audiogy 2?
<Dr_Willis> silentdawn,  mine works wth no hassles
<Dr_Willis> You using the Digital out for your speakers?
<silentdawn> nope
<silentdawn> oh and also any good p2p programs for the os?
<Dr_Willis> fire up a media player like xmms or whateve rya like.. tellit to play somthing.. see if it gives an error.. or does it seem to play,  (ie the  sound bars jump around)
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<Dr_Willis> oodles of P2p clients out
<silentdawn> yeah but i want the good one...lol
<josh___> What are you supposed to do with rpm files?
<grothesk> joch: Useless for ubuntu
<josh___> oh crap
<josh___> lol
<josh___> I want to get the draw package for openoffice working
<Dr_Willis> you COULD use alien with rpms
<Dr_Willis> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<josh___> im not even going to try alien
<josh___> I'm sure there's a way
<josh___> apt-get just tells me I have the up to date office
<josh___> there's just 4 basic programs like word and spreadsheet
<josh___> no calc or draw
<josh___> no ideas?
<grothesk> josh___: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-draw
<josh___> cool
<josh___> i suppose I should have thought of that
<josh___> how did you fin that out?
<josh___> did you just use apt-cache search?
<grothesk> Easy: apt-cache search openoffice
<josh___> thqanks
<josh___> ok it says setting up openoffice.org2-draw and just goes back to the prompt
<josh___> is that it?
<grothesk> Try opening it.
<Tommy2k4> calc = spreadsheet like excel
<Tommy2k4> i think draw = powerpoint
<josh___> how do i open it?
<Tommy2k4> those r the basics
<ahmul> no. impress ~= powerpoint
<Tommy2k4> my k-menu has an office submenu
<josh___> it's not in the k-menu
<josh___> will i restart x server?
<Tommy2k4> try it
<josh___> ok
<josh___> brb
<ahmul> hello. Is there a repository with kplayer for kubuntu?
<josh___> no sign of draw
<josh___> after an x server restart
<grothesk> ahmul: Do you mean kmplayer?
<ahmul> no. I mean mplayer and its gui kplayer:)
<ahmul> in debian repository http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ there are mplayer and kplayer packages, but I can't install them on Kubuntu.
<josh___> what do I do after apt-get install openoffice.org2-draw?
<Dr_Willis> look in the menus? :P
<josh___> it just says setting up draw and goes straight back to prompt and then nothing
<josh___> nothing in the menu
<Dr_Willis> then it installed..
<josh___> i restarted x server
<Dr_Willis> try typing oo<tab>
<josh___> in console?
<Dr_Willis> well it aint going to do much good to type it here on IRC now willit. :P
<josh___> haha
<josh___> lmao
<josh___> whaddya know
<Dr_Willis>  ---> /usr/bin/oodraw
<josh___> that installed really fast
<Dr_Willis> im wondering how ya managed to not have OO installed anyway. :P it seems tobe a 'You WILL install this' sort of package.
<StrudelNinja> so should I have just gotten ubuntu instead if I'm going to use firefox and gaim instead of all the kde stuff
<Hawkwind> StrudelNinja: You can use all of that on either, doesn't matter
<StrudelNinja> I know, I got them installed
<Dr_Willis> I normally install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  xubuntu-desktop
<StrudelNinja> but it seems sort of excessive
<Dr_Willis> as the first thing i do. :P
<Hawkwind> StrudelNinja: What's excessive about it ?  You have Gnome installed on Ubuntu to run firefox, gaim and all that.  No different
<StrudelNinja> no idea
<StrudelNinja> I'm just ocd
<Dr_Willis> I got oooodles of Hd space. :P
<h3sp4wn> I think the firefox from mozilla.org feels more responsive
<w00t> damn
<w00t> hi
<w00t> :P
<w00t> i wanne play real games, like counterstrike or warrock on kubuntu is that possible
<w00t> ?
<Dr_Willis> w00t,  check into Wine and Cedega
<w00t> ?
<w00t> Wine and Cedega?
<w00t> is that a game?
<w00t> :P
<Dr_Willis> Now its time to do some googling eh? :P
<Dr_Willis> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<w00t> :P
<matlec> Does anyone know if there is a snapshot of the kubuntu modifications to kde? (cvs/svn repo doesn't exist, right?)
<Dr_Willis> and dont expect miracles. :P
<Tokeiito> good evening
<Dr_Willis> its noon here. :)
<Tokeiito> :)
<Dr_Willis> hmm..amarok just poped up 'it cant play mp3 files' and a button to 'install mp3 support'  :)
<Dr_Willis> not that the button seemed to work...
<Dr_Willis> but its the thought that counts.
<Dr_Willis> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<trevor_> morning
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StrudelNinja> how do I install from TARs? I'm a linux noob
<trevor_> does anyone know a good way to set up a dual boot of windows xp and Ubuntu from seperate hard drives?
<Tokeiito> trevor_: first install winXP, then linux. linux will install boot menu (like GRUB) and will autodetect all systems in all HDD
<Dr_Willis> My Motherboard lets me pick what HD to boot. :P so i can put grub on the linux hd. and windows dont even know its there..  :)
<Dr_Willis> but grub on the mbr of hda works very well.
<trevor_> so i should be setting my linux drive as my primary IDE drive?
<Tokeiito> trevor_: no
<Tokeiito> its not important
<Tokeiito> in my PC linux is in slave HDD
<Tokeiito> and there is no prblms
<trevor_> see, its a pre-existing windows install
<trevor_> and i just installed ubuntu on a clean HD
<StrudelNinja> when I try tar -x imwheel-1.0.0pre12.tar.gz I get "tar: imwheel-1.0.0pre12.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" but then again I'm doing this by intuition, no knowledge backing it up ><
<Tokeiito> xm
<Tokeiito> StrudelNinja: read this: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<StrudelNinja> so if it'
<StrudelNinja> bleh
<StrudelNinja> so if it's on my desktop would it be /home/josh/desktop/imwheel-1.0.0pre12.tar.gz? because that doesn't work either
<Tokeiito> tar -x /home/josh/desktop/imwheel-1.0.0pre12.tar.gz
<Tokeiito> or
<Tokeiito> cd /home/josh/desktop
<Tokeiito> and then tar -x imwheel-1.0.0pre12.tar.gz
<Tokeiito> xm
<Tokeiito> bu its gziped
<yamal> or better yet just install the kubuntu deb of imwheel
<StrudelNinja> bash: cd: /home/josh/desktop/: No such file or directory <--- that doesn't sound right
<Tokeiito> ;)
<StrudelNinja> ok how do I do that
<Tokeiito> damn
<Tokeiito> Desktop
<StrudelNinja> I've had kubuntu for all of uh, half a day
<Tokeiito> StrudelNinja: Desktop not desktop
<StrudelNinja> really
<StrudelNinja> there we go ><
<Dr_Willis> Linux IS case SenSetivE
<Dr_Willis> :P
<yamal> StrudelNinja: take a look at the topic... the FAQ part, then read about installing software
<yamal> required reading for new users
<yamal> :)
<StrudelNinja> this is all so confusing :(
<StrudelNinja> lol
<arkroks> buenas tardes
<Dr_Willis> it is?
<Dr_Willis> never noticed.
<||Trayer||> How can I uninstall a .deb?
<Tokeiito> apt-get remove
<Tokeiito> apt-get remove packagename
<||Trayer||> I didn't get the package through apt-get
<||Trayer||> should this matter?
<Tokeiito> how u get it?
<||Trayer||> I downloaded a rpm and alien'd it to become a .deb
<Tokeiito> wtv
<Tokeiito> apt-get remove
<Tokeiito> or open packages manager
<||Trayer||> launching adept
<||Trayer||> Alright found it thanks
<||Trayer||> it's listed under section "alien"
<Dr_Willis> logical eh?
<||Trayer||> : P
<Tokeiito> :)
<cold> algum brasileiro aqui?
<yml> When I launch "sudo wlassistant" I get an information message that I might not have the appropiate right
<yml> I had the same pb with the live cd, now I have  an "on disk"  installation
<yml> with the live cd I did workaround this using the bare iwconfig command line.
<silentdawn> i typed "su" into the terminal and for some reason it is not accepting my password
<juan> An easy question: rar doesn't accept wildcards (*.rar) Is there any way to pass all the files in a directory to it to unrar them using pipes ?
<yml> BTW since I installed the live cd sudo ask a password
<yml> which password should I give?
<Jolly_Jumper> hi
<Jolly_Jumper> does somebody know an alternative for Turbolister under Kubuntu?
<matlec> is there any kubuntu developer in this channel?
<yml> juan> I assume you could do something like this ls *.rar | unrar
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> is this a Huge Multipart rar archive?
<yml> what is the root password when installing from the live CD?
<taotao^offline> yml: password is empty
<yml> I have not  enter any during the installation procedure?
<Dr_Willis> there is none
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s to get a root shell
<Dr_Willis> and ya can then set it onthe live cd if you want.
<yml> taotao^offline> you mean su -root
<yml> pasword: <enter>
<yml> ?
<ButteBlues> righto
<kubuntutaotao> yml: i don't know your meaning
<ButteBlues> I did a pretty stupid thing earlier
<ButteBlues> I was modifying my xorg.conf to rectify that random wacom error people were getting
<ButteBlues> save it fucked over my xorg.conf so it couldn't start X
<ButteBlues> obv, I didn;'t worry at the time, and I never made a backup of xorg.conf for that
<ButteBlues> so, I ended up deleting the bad xorg.conf and renaming a backup made from when I installed kubuntu
<ButteBlues> now, my resolution is stuck at 1400x1024 or so, and all my fonts are fucked
<yml> kubuntutaotao>	I was asking whether the password was none or if there was not a root account
<kubuntutaotao> yml: if you don't type password when installing,and you may type <enter>
<yml> ok I see
<Dr_Willis> I use that KDE X config utility/setting/control panel thing. :P and it worked.. to change my res.. which amazed me
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I installed SWAT .... but how do I use it?
<Flosoft> port 901 is not responding
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  ive noticed that also.
<yml> my pb is that I have now added a password for root; This password work ok when using su - root but does not work for "Sytem settings"
<Flosoft> command swat works
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,   oh? never noticed that.
<Flosoft> it gives me no error until I press CTRL+C
<Dr_Willis> normally swat is started by inetd or xinetd  as needed. I think
<Flosoft> hmm
<Dr_Willis> but im not sure if those are isntalled by default
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: I tried to look for some configs
<Flosoft> but haven't found them
<Dr_Willis> i just installed xinetd and found a swat config for it.. but no go.
<Flosoft> hmm
<ButteBlues> what's the command for autoconfig xorg.conf again?
<kubuntutaotao> yml: you should use a account of nonroot,for a example,type "sudo apt-get update".and system will prompt you to input password of root.
<carthik> Hi, Does Amarok support sharing via zeroconf/avahi/bonjour ?
<yml> kubuntutaotao>	yes I understand this and it is working fine with the command line but the pb is that in the "System Configuration"/ Network ... / administrator mode the system tell me that my new password is incorrect
<ButteBlues> what's the command for autoconfig xorg.conf again?
<Riddell> carthik: no
<carthik> Riddell, thank you very much! :)
<Riddell> carthik: the next version has some support for daap though
<Riddell> but I think that's listening only
<carthik> Riddell, great - having it would be real nice - something I have grown used to with rhythmbox/banshee :)
<kubuntutaotao> yml: did you setup your password for root when installing?
<yml> nope I did sudo
<yml> and then chpasswd
<grothesk> Riddell: Did you get notice about konqueror missing the adressline in kde 3.5.4?
<yml> the password is working fine in the console but not in the Syetem Settings
<Dr_Willis> Heh - got swat working.. I think. :P
<kubuntutaotao> yml: strange,i guess that is a bug of system.:)
<Flosoft> I got it working:
<Flosoft> http://10.0.0.1:901/
<Flosoft> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=418615&postcount=5
<Flosoft> sorry :p
<yml> what should I do I have already restarted the computer?
<MR1> is there some obvious reason smb.conf from one computer is not going to work on another
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<kubuntutaotao> yml: can that resolve the problem?i am watching
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  bah! i did it by reading the samba docs > :P
<Flosoft> :p
<yml> kubuntutaotao>	Which pb are you refereing to?
<Dr_Willis> http://us2.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  so you installed the inetd stuff?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> it works :)
<kubuntutaotao> yml: sorry,i don't know the meaning of pb
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  im using the better xinetd. :P
<yml> kubuntutaotao>	pardon me pb = problem
<Flosoft> ow :p
<Flosoft> well I don't really care :p
<Flosoft> it is my PC @ home :)
* Dr_Willis haxors Flosoft 
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> xinetd is one of those things thats worth learning about some day
<unix_infidel> does anyone know if ebay hosts the images for your listing of your have to find hosting for those images yourself?
<StrudelNinja> Ok so I'm trying to access a HD on my winbox, I have it shared and networked on that end but I can't access it through samba on this end
<unix_infidel> or do you pay to get images hosted through ebay?
<kubuntutaotao> yml: i am not refereing anything
<yml> ok
<yml> so you advise me to reboot again?
<scabootssca> ok i've been trying to make a boot floppy from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy but cant get the last step to work it keeps having errors
<StrudelNinja> do I need to do something on this end to reach my networked winbox
<scabootssca> the setup (fd0) line
<kubuntutaotao> yml: i could not look up it,but you may try it out.
<scabootssca> says http://www.pastebin.us/2257
<jihi> hi
<jihi> any krusader user here?
<yml> kubuntutaotao>	how can I start an application with a ui from the console with the root account I get the following error: cannot connect to x server
<jihi> yml: u cant
<DrBair> anyone know if the version of grub that comes with ubuntu support booting from reiser4 ?
<yml> I run xhost + with m y current account, if I remember well I should type something like export display ... but I do not remember exactly the syntaxe
<yml> jihi>	Why I cannot?
<Dr_Willis> you want to start rooty apps with sudo, or gksu, or whats the kde equilivent
<h3sp4wn> yml: Just use kdesu appname
<Dr_Willis> or use 'sux'  - if you are old-skool
<jihi> yml: when x is running then it works but i dont know too, sry :(
<h3sp4wn> yml: export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0 would probably what you asked for before though
<h3sp4wn> 18:38 < jihi> yml: when x is running then it works but i dont know too, sry :(
<h3sp4wn> 18:38 < h3sp4wn> yml: export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0 would probably what you asked for before though
<h3sp4wn> 18:37 < Dr_Willis> or use 'sux'  - if you are old-skool
<h3sp4wn> 18:38 < jihi> yml: when x is running then it works but i dont know too, sry :(
<h3sp4wn> sorry (didn't mean to do that)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<yml> h3sp4wn>	I keep getting cannot connect to x server
<h3sp4wn> yml: Doing what ?
<yml> kdesu systemsettings
<h3sp4wn> do kdesu kcontrol
<yml> h3sp4wn>	My initial pb is that my root password is working in the console but not with a UI
<h3sp4wn> yml: If you enable root expect problems with gui apps
<yamal> StrudelNinja: open konqueror file manager, and navigate to smb://HOST/ ...with HOST replaced with the winbox one
<h3sp4wn> yml: try it with the user password and it should work (unless you removed sudo)
<yml> h3sp4wn>	This is what I am doing I am using the same password the one of root
<steveire> 	 What
<yml> I haven't removed sudo
<h3sp4wn> yml: and sudo -i works from the console ?
<yml> Yes exactly
<yml> oups I have closed and reopened the konsole and I find out that the password I used was not working any more
<unix_infidel> where does apache2 specify which file will up first?
<steveire> unix_infidel: What do you mean?
<kubuntutaotao> yml: i pity you very much.:(
<steveire> I think it's index.php > index.html > index.cgi
<steveire> not certain though
<steveire> and i don't know where that's specifed
<yml> kubuntutaotao>	thank you   ;-)
<kubuntutaotao> yml: oh no.i feel sorry that i can not help you any more
<_jordi> hola, alguien me puede prestar una ayudita?
<gemidjy> what do I install to get GwenView's effects available?
<_jordi> how do i do to connect myself to the "#kubuntu-es"channel?
<Dr_Willis>   /join #channelname
<Dr_Willis> if ya dident put it in quotes ya could proberly click on #kubuntu-es and join it
<_jordi> thank's a lot!
<kubuntutaotao> the koffice is upgraded just now and i can not run it.during upgrading,show message:""
<kubuntutaotao> /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-libs_1%3a1.5.2-0ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<kubuntutaotao> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<juan> wow
<juan> All this people are ubuntu's users?
<v0taguz> =D
<steveire> it's a popular channel/distro
<yml> Ok I solve my second  password problem, but the initial one is still there ( I am tring to configure my wifi)
<juan> yes, for me is the best distro
<StrudelNinja> ok so I have my server configured on my winbox (I think) but I still can't get samba to connect
<StrudelNinja> what do I need to do on this end, possibly?
<Ace2007> Does anyone here firmilear with dvd::rip?
<larson9999> i think it could well be the best distro
<Dr_Willis> Ace2007,  i used it ages ago. :( about all i can say
<yml> I tried to use wlassistant but without success. I only manage to get the wifi working using "ifup eth1"
<Ace2007> Dr_Willis: oh thats great, would you by any chance know how to continue from crash, make it check the vob directory to find the files already ripped?
<Ace2007> Dr_Willis: while i was transcoding it crashed so i need it to look in the vob dir so i can ask it to transcode again
<Dr_Willis> no clue there. :()
<juan> somebody knows how to configure well ubuntu? I have a problem with xorg?
<Dr_Willis> ijust used it to rip a few dvd's  while i slept. ;
<Dr_Willis> juan,  whats the issue?
<Ace2007> Dr_Willis: Thats what i do, it takes like 8 hours
<Dr_Willis> 8 hrs? gesh
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall it ever taking more then an hr or so.
<juan> hello Dr_Willis, my problem is related with the graphical server
<Dr_Willis> juan,  ok.. for background what video card.
<juan> when the server is inicialized the screen trembles
<juan> I have an Intel chipset 845
<juan> I think that I have configured well xorg, but the problem continues
<Dr_Willis> this on a lcd or crt display?
<juan> no, is the monitor E74 of IBM
<Dr_Willis> :) amazing - an answer - that dosent really answer the question... I take it that a E74 is some IBM CRT monitor?
<vulNer> hii
<Dr_Willis> You mean it has a slight jitter? like its running at a 60hz  refresh rate instead of  85?
<vulNer> can i ask question plzz??
<larson9999> nope.  can't ask any questions here
<juan> sorry, I am not an english speaker and I confuse myself
<juan> my monitor is a CRT monitor
<Cerda> join #ubuntu-br
<Cerda> oops
<Cerda> sorry keys not configured yet
<vulNer> hey i want someone to help me
<jeppelelle> is someone having steam here ???
<jeppelelle> because i caNT RUN STEAM
<steveire> vulNer: OO OOH PICK  ME PICK ME!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> juan,  you may want to check in #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es they are native speakers of spanish.
<Dr_Willis> assuming you speak spanish.
<juan> Dr_Willis, yes the refesh rate is 85 hz
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. It jitters all the time? or just when X starts?
<juan> yes, when kdm starts, it means, when X starts
<cam> hello fellow kubuntu
<bastiq> can someone help me? my ftp program won't connect. i've tried both ftp and kftp
<cam> I want to install win2000 after kubuntu is this somewhat easy?
<bastiq> cam, yup i think so
<bastiq> you install it and then you reinstall grub
<cam> bastiq, make a partition - install win - then reinstall grub from live cd ?
<bastiq> yes
<cam> how do i reinstall grub ?
<bastiq> you can find guides on the ubuntu homepage
<Dr_Willis> best to install windows first, then linux
<bastiq> hold on, i'll se if i can find one
<Dr_Willis> even Bester - to have 2 hard drives :P one for each os
<Dr_Willis> 'bester' ?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cam> dr_willis, i have heard this but I would like to install windows after kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cam,  time to learn the fundamentals of GRUB then.
<cam> dr_willis, oh lord nooo
<bastiq> naah
<Hawkwind> Heh
<bastiq> !grub
<bastiq> bah, how does the bot work?
<Hawkwind> You're better off installing Windows first.  Saves you time and migraines
<Hawkwind> !grub
<Hawkwind> No bot
<Dr_Willis> Grub is one of those things thats well worth learning about.
<farous> cam: you will need to reinstall grub after installing window
<bastiq> it's easy, even i did it :P
<Dr_Willis> the default grub setup in ubuntu is rather annoying in some ways. :P
<larson9999> cam: same hd or different?
<Dr_Willis> lots of neat tweaks ya can do with it.
<cam> larson9999, same hd
<bastiq> Dr_Willis: like what?
<cam> howto reinstall grub from live cd then ?
<larson9999> cam, i'd install windows first
<cam> dr_willis, as with so many things in life...
<farous> cam: it is better done from install cd not the live one
<farous> cam: why you want to install window first
<cam> farous, i have kubuntu installed but I want windows for my RME HDSP 9632 sound card
<bastiq> cam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29%7C%28reinstall%29
<cam> bastiq, nice link thanks
<Dr_Willis> Installing windows first - fix's 2 problems.. 1 - you wont lose your grub.. and  2 - wheninstalling Linux. it will see the windows partition and add an entry for XP to lthe menus
<Dr_Willis> by doing it the reverse way - you have 2 problems to fix.
<cam> dr_willis, yes kubuntu after windows is a breeze
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: in my experience the person will likely have even more problems than those if installing windows after linux on the same drive.
<cam> does anyone have a RME HDSP 9632 sound card ?
<h3sp4wn> cam: Is the rme not supported by linux (I know some rme stuff is)
<larson9999> s/the person/the new person/
<steveire> I don't even know how you'd install grub if you installed windows second. Would you need to use a live cd?
<cam> well i'm tempted to have a go the worst part is installing windows *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> yea - a live cd. and chroot over to the instelled system  - is how ive done it in the past
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I start X?
<h3sp4wn> chroot into the installed system from a live cd and then grub-install hd0
<farous> larson9999: what type of problems i installed linux after window (not by choice) i even boot linux from window (not by choice also). needed a dirty tweek though
<Dr_Willis> that posted url - is rather... lacking in details.. :P
<grothesk> Flosoft: startx
<cam> chroot then grub-install hd0 - i'll give this a try :-)
<steveire> Flosoft: The first answer is startx. The first question is why do you have to?
<farous> cam: on the boot prompt just type rescue from an installation cd
<Flosoft> steveire: I killed it
<farous> cam: i think it is an option now to choose rescue
<Flosoft> another question: My Consoles are all misformed
<steveire> Yeah, that'll do it.
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Or you can just use xinit and have .xinitrc containing exec /usr/bin/startkde
<cam> farous, i like this rescue solution - i'll try that
<Flosoft> I can't see some last lines etc.
<larson9999> farous: for one is seems that fosters more bsods and uninstallable systems for the newbie.  seems to worse for the new to linux and even more so for the not so techie at all
<farous> cam: i heard it had problems with the livecd that is why i recommend the install cd
<cam> many thanks excellent people
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  you on a lcd or crt monitor?
<cam> farous, i have the install cd downloaded so i'll use that
<Flosoft> LCD
<Flosoft> it worked before
<farous> cam: i think the rescue option is one of the standard options on the graphical installer now so do not worry and good luck
<Dr_Willis> cant adjust the picture position eh?
<cam> farous, excellent i'm going to try it
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: no
<Dr_Willis> could try booting with the nofb option - to disable the framebuffer.. but it it worked befor.. odd..
<farous> larson9999: ok thanx i understand now what you ment :)
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: I am also not in a normal res :S
<Dr_Willis> it worked like on an earlier install? or a day or 2 ago?
<cam> good bye everyone many thanks
<Dr_Willis> normal res - sounds like the framebuffer is confused.
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: I want atleast 1024x768x32
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: Earlier install
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: I tried to use nvidia-glx but that caused alot of problems :S
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<scabootssca> is there a way i can sort sound files according to their bitrate?
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: but that also worked on the earlier version
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: PM maybe?
<Dr_Willis> you are refering to the CONSOLE right? the text based console on alt-ctrl-F1
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: yes
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Do you have restricted enabled for dapper-security (should be main restricted after that line)
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: yes
<Flosoft> I got all required packages
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  theres several  options you can give grub as to what res/depth to use as default for that. or theres the fbset command.
<Dr_Willis> I always disable the framebuffer stuff for the console. it slows things down.
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: What is the FB?
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: The only reason I can think for it not working is that (i.e you got 2.6.15-26 from dapper security but not the matching restricted modules)
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: I got the matching ones
<Dr_Willis> Flosoft,  the framebuffer is a 'feature' the console can use that gives it more colors/depth/resolutions
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: aptitude search restricted-modules~i - shows both right
<Dr_Willis> its a neat idea - that often dont work right.
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: hmm
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6gbKmt17.html
<dhq> hey
<dhq> i am having problem with kde
<steveire> like many dhq
<dhq> i cant see my mouse
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: Where can I configure the resolution (grub?)
<dhq> my screen i shifted 5 cm below monitor and cant see status bar steveire
<Dr_Willis> yep. theres some option you can use to set the default res.
<Dr_Willis> or use the fbset command
<steveire> sounds like a monitor problem to me
<Flosoft> steveire: it worked for the last 3 years on my kubuntu ;)
<Flosoft> where is the option Dr_Willis
<Flosoft> fbset doesn't seem to work
<Dr_Willis> got fbset installed?
<larson9999> is java on jre1.5.0_06 or jre1.5.0_07?  i went to java.com and the download said jre1.5.0_06 but i have jre1.5.0_07 installed
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: no :S
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html    has a lot of info.. but its a little out of date. :(
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: Where is the option for Grub?
<Dr_Willis> its a kernel= option you tack on to the end.
<Flosoft> ow
<Dr_Willis> kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=silent
<Dr_Willis> for example.
<Flosoft> ok
<Dr_Willis> got that from .....   http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash#High_resolution_framebuffer_.26_bootsplash.21
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ademan>  is there a compiz development channel?
<Flosoft> root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<Flosoft> those are my kernel options
<Dr_Willis> your grub fu is tiotally wrong.
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: could you maybe repaste the code ? I lost my window :p
<Dr_Willis> thats not even the right line.
<Dr_Willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash#High_resolution_framebuffer_.26_bootsplash.21
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: why?
<Dr_Willis> kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=silent
<Dr_Willis> You are adding the options to the root= line.. thats NOT where they go
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> or did ya just paste a partital line?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Flosoft> partial line ... well webmin ... where can I find the file?
<Dr_Willis> - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/x4IMwa95.html
<Flosoft> ok ... so what do I add for 1024x768x32?
<Dr_Willis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash#High_resolution_framebuffer_.26_bootsplash.21
<Dr_Willis> read there - they got a chart of all the res's
<Dr_Willis>  under -->  Here is a chart of kernel mode numbers for the 'vga=' boot parameter.
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: 0x31B
<Dr_Willis> Now bookmark that site! :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> gentoo wikis are soo handy at times.
<Flosoft> I can simply add that to the end of kernel?
<Flosoft> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=0x31B
<Flosoft> next thing ... is why doesn't nvidia-glx work anymore?
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: I booted ... and it says not a valid video mode?
<Dr_Willis> if you look at the menu.lst you will see theres a proper place to put the kernel options. so that update-grub will see them
<nix__> try vga=ask for a list of valid modes
<Flosoft> yeah ... I can see the list
<Dr_Willis> theres an example of  vga=791 given in the menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> # defoptions=quiet nosplash vga=791
<Flosoft>  	0318 works
<Flosoft> meaning: 1024x768 works
<Flosoft> 1280x1024 doesn't :S
<Dr_Willis> 1280x1024 for the console is asking for a headach. :P
<Flosoft> hehe ok
<Dr_Willis> the whole fb console - is a neat idea.. that just is lacking in ways. :(
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Flosoft> ok ... does anyone how to enable transparency?
<larson9999> and glasses
<Flosoft> I added to xorg.conf: Section "Extensions"
<Flosoft> Composite     Enable
<Flosoft> EndSection
<Flosoft> what is wrong?
<abattoir> Flosoft:
<abattoir> Flosoft: did you enable it in the KDE settings?
<Flosoft> abattoir: yes
<Flosoft> X doesn't want to start with the xorg.conf :S
<abattoir> isnt it something like "Option" "Composite" "Enable"
<abattoir> or were you lazy to not include the quotes? :P
<Flosoft> abattoir: ow ... option too?
<Flosoft> and all in " "?
<abattoir> Flosoft: wait a sec.. i'll confirm
<abattoir> Flosoft: what is the X error that you get?
<Flosoft> none
<Flosoft> it doesn't start
<Flosoft> but that looks better
<Flosoft> the code highlighting is better :)
<abattoir> Section "Extensions"
<abattoir>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<abattoir> EndSection
<abattoir> is what i have
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> rebooting
<Flosoft> :)
<Flosoft> atleast my console works now :)
<abattoir> Flosoft:  you mean the pseudo-transparency?
<Flosoft> eh ?
<Flosoft> I just found the option in System Settings > Windows
<abattoir> aah, nothing, you must have meant something else
<Flosoft> yay it works :D
<Flosoft> is this CPU based or GPU?
<Tm_T> CPU if it's pseudo, I think
<abattoir> hmm, a combination of both i'd say :P
<Flosoft> hmm ok
<abattoir> Tm_T: composite...
<Flosoft> cpu :)
<Tm_T> ah, then it's GPU
<Flosoft> Xorg uses alot of CPU if he is doing it :)
<Tm_T> well, composite is GPU-related
<Tm_T> abattoir: and hi :)
<Flosoft> how do I use composite?
<abattoir> Tm_T: hi, :), i thought i already said hi, but doesnt matter does it? :P
<Tm_T> abattoir: nope
<Tm_T> abattoir: hi
<abattoir> Tm_T: hmmm, must have been yesterday then ;)
<Tm_T> indeed ;)
<abattoir> Flosoft: you are using it... didnt you just enable it in xorg.conf now?
<Flosoft> abattoir: yes
<Tm_T> well, it need to be enabled in xorg.conf too
<Flosoft> but Tm_T said that composite is GPU ... but here it seems to be purely CPU?
<Tm_T> Flosoft: it propably uses both, but it depends on GPU settings
<abattoir> Flosoft: if you have a gpu, technically, you are using it to draw the windows, even if it is through the CPU...
<abattoir> aargh, i'm confusing myself :S
<Flosoft> abattoir: ok
<Flosoft> ok ... so now nvidia-glx
<Flosoft> normally I have everything installed :S
<Flosoft> hmm
<Flosoft> nvidia doesn't seem to work :S
<Flosoft> when I set nvidia instead of nv it simply doesn't run X
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TNstJV49.html
<Flosoft> any idea?
<Flosoft> Dr_Willis: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TNstJV49.html
<Dr_Willis> and that is?
<Flosoft> when I try to run xorg with nvidia
<Flosoft> instead of nv
* Dr_Willis is fighting with some sound issues...
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<abattoir> ubotu is dead?
<Dr_Willis> looks like it
<abattoir> yup, its not here
<steveire> nah. He'll be back.
<steveire> He always comes back
<apeman2020> hello all
<apeman2020> I need some help with my SIS graphics card
<abattoir> apeman2020: yes...
<abattoir> apeman2020: what exactly do you need?
<Redsnak3> in the another channel
<Redsnak3> the user is sleeping
<Redsnak3> lol
<abattoir> Redsnak3: huh?
<Redsnak3> i need
<yml_> Guys, I progressing I have now access to internet but for some reason it it very slow. I read on the internet that it might be because of IP V6
<Hawkwind> Users sleep all the time
<Redsnak3> install in my abuntu wine
<Redsnak3> but i dont speak much english
<abattoir> !wine
<Redsnak3> lol
<Hawkwind> !ipv6
<Hawkwind> Bahhh, no bot
<Redsnak3> !wine
<abattoir> aah, ubotu isnt here
<Redsnak3> LOL
<abattoir> Redsnak3: which language?
<Redsnak3> spanish
<Hawkwind> yml_: To disable ipv6 in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives please see item #8 on this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 or this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 or you can also change alias net-pf-10 ipv6 to alias net-pf-10 off as root in this file: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Hawkwind> Redsnak3: #ubuntu-es
<abattoir> so you mean people at #kubuntu-es are sleeping? :P
<Hawkwind> Redsnak3: Or even #Kubuntu-ES
<Redsnak3> ubuntu
<Redsnak3> is sleeping
<Redsnak3> lol
<yml_> It was advise to value the variable called "KDE_NO_IPV6=True"
<Redsnak3> thanks :)
<Hawkwind> yml_: Read those links.  They work perfectly
<yml_> Hawkwind>	thank you I am going there
<abattoir> !anything, but i still rock !!!
<abattoir> !ubotu
<abattoir> :'(
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything, but i still rock !!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<triceratops> Does anyone know why there is a dependency from kde-i18n-nds (3.5.4) to language-pack-kde-nds? AFAIR it wasn't for 3kde-i18n-nds .5.3
<triceratops> s/3kde-i18n-nds .5.3/kde-i18n-nds 3.5.3/
<abattoir> triceratops: it could be a metapackage... introduced newly... but i'm just speculating.
<Dr_Willis> ZZZzzz...
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<triceratops> abattoir: The pitty is that due to this dependency I can't use nds Language in edgy...
<abattoir> triceratops: aah, in edgy
<triceratops> abattoir: kde-nds 3.5.3 is edgy too :)
<arso> KUBUNTU VS SUSE!? anyone :P
<abattoir> triceratops: yes of course... 'was' rather :P
<steveire> arso: Kubuntu of course, of course it entirely depends on what you want to do
<triceratops> abattoir: Shure was not is, which by the way is nds also not only english :-))
<arso> steveire:  "Wat you want to do" wats kubuntu for? and suse for?
<arso> i dont wanna know which is better, i wanna know the main differences besides rpm/deb
<steveire> Well, if you want five cds to install what you want, then go for sse
<abattoir> triceratops: could you give me the exact package name?
<steveire> suse
<steveire> If you've got a decent connection on the installation computer, use kubuntu
<abattoir> triceratops: also sure about 'nds'? three letters?
<triceratops> abattoir: kde-i18n-nds_4:3.5.4-0ubunttu1 , yes it's nds for lowersaxon a language spoken at the shoerelines of the dutch sea fom Netherland over germany up to denmark
<abattoir> triceratops: aah, ok :)
<Ace2007> I'd go with kubuntu, the ubuntu forums are great and there are lots of how tos and the repos are the best
<Dr_Willis> I tend to install Ubuntu, then install kubuntu desktop
<steveire> Dr_Willis: Any particular reason?
<Ace2007> Of just a hint use the alternative install disk, the desktop install disk drove me mad
<steveire> you also like gnome?
<steveire> or so you mean ubuntu-server
<Ace2007> speaking of gnome i was wondering if its file browser had tabs
<Ace2007> I was trying to open a new tab for ages when i first installed ubuntu 5.10
<wolfmanz> abattoir finally got that ati driver working lastnight
<Dr_Willis> steveire,  it just seems to work better for me.. plus i always install ubuntu-dekstop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop anyway :P
<triceratops> abattoir: s/shoerelines/shorelines/
<steveire> In my experience everything in ubuntu has tabs. It's great
<Ace2007> steveire: I don't think the gnome file browser has
<abattoir> wolfmanz: cool :) ; easyubuntu?
<steveire> Dr_Willis: wow, seems like overkill to me. Do you use them all?
<abattoir> triceratops: :)
<Dr_Willis> steveire,  depends on the job.
<steveire> Ace2007: I'm sure you can install Konq on gnome
<Dr_Willis> If i was smarter - id set up a nfs share  :)  or 3
<steveire> then there's thunar also which I really like
<Ace2007> steveire: Just the small problem of it looking nothing like my gnome apps, but in kde you can use the qtcurve theme to make everything look the same
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya i ended up using that but even that didnt enable the driver and that was the problem i was having when i installed it. It ended up the problem was do to a entry you made in the xorg.conf file it turns out that entry caused the machine to not boot
<steveire> Are there themes for Konq? But really thunar is very good.
<steveire> Dr_Willis: What do you use under xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Imust be old-skool. I tend to use mc in a terminal
<abattoir> wolfmanz: 'YOU'==me ? :P
<Dr_Willis> steveire,  a few of its apps i like for different jobs. :P
<Dr_Willis> or if i want a light desktop for a change. :P
<wolfmanz> abattoir what
<steveire> I mean filemangaer. Thunar?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to mix and match from kde/gnome/xfce/windowmaker
<Dr_Willis> :P
<abattoir> wolfmanz: 'entry you made'
<Ace2007> i installed the xubuntu desktop for playing UT
<steveire> I liked icewm when I tried it a while ago...
<wolfmanz> abattoir a entry i was making based off a forum post that said this was the correct way to do it problem was its not the right way to do it lol
<abattoir> wolfmanz: ok, i thought you meant i had screwed up :P
<wolfmanz> abattoir no but that was frustrating that it took that long to get a graphics driver installed
<abattoir> wolfmanz: well, the downsides of using a closed driver... :(
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya ati and nvidia both should be shot for that
<apeman2020> can anyone tell me the default dir. of konqueror and firefox?
<Ace2007> wolfmanz: At least they make drivers for linux
<abattoir> wolfmanz: well, but if you think from their point of view, it makes sense, at least they take the effort to support linux, and provide drivers
<abattoir> wolfmanz: very few companies do that
<wolfmanz> ace2007 o i would narely call the ati driver a driver its 3d performace is crap and the options it has are laughable
<Ace2007> wolfmanz: Thats why i got a Nvidia (is it just me or does it feel more comfortable to say "an Nvidia" instead of "a Nvidia")
<abattoir> wolfmanz: hmm, i was reading a review somewhere... they'd compared ATi's linux and win drivers, and found little diff.
<Ace2007> The drivers are easy to install
<abattoir> Ace2007: well, its 'en'vidia, after all :P
<triceratops> abattoir: Would it be seen as useless noise if I send a note about missing-language-pack-kde-nds ti riddell?
<wolfmanz> abattoir i cant say anything about nvidia i dont use that card by the ATI i have seen reviews on and they in still in the darkages
<abattoir> triceratops: well, i guess he's reading it now :P
<abattoir> triceratops: i dont know, its up to you, i guess
<Ace2007> abattoir: 'en'vidia?
<abattoir> Ace2007: yes, we pronounce it that way right? :)
<Riddell> triceratops: no
<Ace2007> abattoir: Oh ok, i just thought it was some sort of play on words, like vidia meant something
<triceratops> Riddell: OK :))
<jesspher> is there a big difference between agp 4x and 8x
<wolfmanz> jesspher no there is not
<Riddell> triceratops: please file a bug and subscribe pitti
<jesspher> even a little difference?
<wolfmanz> jesspher most video cards cant even max out the bandwidth of the 4x agp spec
<Riddell> triceratops: or just give me the bug number
<jesspher> can nvidia geforce 6600 gt be working really well on agp 4x?
<wolfmanz> jesspher yup
<abattoir> Ace2007: iirc, it does mean something... w/ envy.. greek i think...
<Ace2007> abattoir: Yea i was just trying to figure out what the vidia meant but i didn't know it was greak
<Ace2007> greek*
<z00m> how do i add a new user in the terminal and delete a user ?
<z00m> please..
<aliasfred> look at 'adduser' or useradd
<aliasfred> same with del
<z00m> deluser ?
<z00m> userdel ?
<aliasfred> yes
<Dr_Willis> deluser
<Dr_Willis> man deluser
<Dr_Willis> see the 'see also/related files' section
<triceratops> Riddell: How may I subscribe pitti to a bug report in launchpad?
<triceratops> Riddell: Its #54581 in Launchpad...
<apeman2020> is it possible to install flash in konqueror?
<GBK> any thunderbird boffins out here?
<steveire> apeman2020: AFAIK Konq will use your ff plugins
<jesspher> so there is no point of upgrading to agp 8z
<steveire> !flash > me
<Riddell> triceratops: thanks, I've confirmed it and subscribed him
<triceratops> Riddell: Ahh as I see subscibing another person can be done after reporting a bug..
<eamon> how do I update aptitude's lists? I know it's apt-cache something...
<digitalslacker> apeman2020: you may want to check the wiki page on flash at http://tinyurl.com/rdzd6
<steveire> Yeah it's in the wiki under flash, but you have to change a setting apeman2020
<apeman2020> thanks all
<aliasfred> eamon: 'apt-get update'
<steveire> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<eamon> aliasfred: I thought that just updated the packages? How do I fetch the latest package lists?
<Ace2007> whats aptitude? is it replacing apt-get?
<z00m> how to del a folder ?
<z00m> in terminal
<steveire> upgrade updates the packages. update updates the latest package lists
<apeman2020> aptitude is just a gui for package management
<steveire> rm foldername
<steveire> it's a terminal gui
<steveire> aptitude has some features apt-get doesn't
<z00m> rm: cannot remove `com': Is a directory
<eamon> !easy-sources
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy-sources - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MukiEX> Does ubuntu in general have trouble connecting via wireless cards?
<Ace2007> so its not going to replace apt-get?
<apeman2020> no i think you can use either
<eamon> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<apeman2020> i always use apt-get, unless i cant fine a package name!
<steveire> apt-get will not be removed
<eamon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eamon> Thanks ubotu!
<oomph69> whats the apt command to list what packages you've already got installed?
<Ace2007> I always use Synaptic, its just nice, its like the one of the only gnome apps i use
<apeman2020> open your command prompt
<apeman2020> and type
<apeman2020> apt-get --help
<apeman2020> it should list the commands for you
<apeman2020> can someone please point there browser at www.thecleverdog.com
<apeman2020> tell me what you see..
<jordan> hi
<StrudelNinja> http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/072906/linux-dog.gif
<osh_> COMING SOON!
<osh_> That's what I see.
<oomph69> apeman2020 i did --help but the system im on is in spanish :P
<oomph69> and I cant read it very well when I do a --help
<oomph69> is there a way to specifiy it in english?
<apeman2020> ah
<apeman2020> let me give you the command then.. give me one second
<oomph69> thanks
<oomph69> its a system im preparing for my cousin who is in south america, i set it up for spanish but now all my man pages are in spanish too, heh
<Ace2007> StrudelNinja: Funny Pic
<apeman2020> apt-get update
<Tokeiito> i've installed firefox with automatix. But there is no DOM inspector in this installation. how i can fix this?
<Tokeiito> normaly when installing it from binarys there is option: Install developers tool
<oomph69> apt-get update only updates my list of sources... i'd like to know what the apt- command is to verify what is already installed
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Tokeiito> oomph69: man apt-get
<Dr_Willis> one of the 10000 options that i can never rember. :P
<oomph69> Dr_Willis thanks
<apeman2020> try this apt-get -u
<oomph69> Tokeiito thanks but the man pages are in spanish and I cant read it very well :)
<Tokeiito> what???
<Tokeiito> xm
<Ace2007> Um... i think there is something wrong with my CRT monitor, when i switch from a desktop 1 with a dark background to 2 with a light background the screen area gets bigger
<Tokeiito> nice
<apeman2020> how did you end up on a spanish distro oomph?
<oomph69> apeman2020 i installed the spanish language stuff
<Tokeiito> so. what about Firefox from automatix and DOM inspector in it?
<oomph69> apeman2020 its an old laptop im putting together to send to a cousin
<oomph69> he speaks spanish
<oomph69> so i figured id set it up for him that way
<apeman2020> cool
<apeman2020> good on you!
<apeman2020> did the -u work?
<oomph69> no, heh
<apeman2020> go to system tools apttitude
<apeman2020> then look for installed packages
<apeman2020> sorry
<apeman2020> adept
<cyber_brain_mfkg> should i delete old vmlinuz & initrd files from my root dir??? what r those files???
<oomph69> apt-cache pkgnames
<oomph69> i think this might be it
<Dr_Willis> cyber_brain_mfkg, if ya dont know what somthing is... LEAVE it alone.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cyber_brain_mfkg> maybe thats old kernel???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have 2 on boot
<jordan_> I love Linux spoofing and free internet for secend computer :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... i just use a linksys router to get all my box';s on the internet
<Dr_Willis> :P
<oomph> Dr_Willis which router you got? i just flashed mine with the DD-WRT works great
<Dr_Willis> oomph,  got a mini linksys router.. was on sale.. does a ok job.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> about the 4th router ive had.
<oomph> mini linksys router? as in which model?
<oomph> wrt54g i believe are the flashable ones
<eamon> How come kate is crashing on a fresh install of kubuntu 6.06? http://pastebin.ca/107095
<apeman2020> wrt54g is impossible to upgrade..
<apeman2020> i have one at home.. its not bad for a low cost router.. i can just never get the firmware upgraded..
<crimsun> works fine if I use Firefox to access the Web frontend.
<acojlo> anyone tryed asus wlan router?
<acojlo> eamon: graphics drive (frame buffer) either bad ram
<eamon> acojlo: How do I fix this?
<acojlo> don't know - just read in Doc about frame buffer unstability
<eamon> acojlo: it runs fine when I'm not launching it from terminal
<larson9999> does anyone here if you can watch the daily show from comedycentral on linux?  trying to figure out if it's just my setup or it can't be done.
<acojlo> so, don't do it :)
<eamon> I just want to edit my sources.list with root privilages
<eamon> acojlo ^
<aliasfred> larson9999: do you have an url ?
<acojlo> people, there is "kdesu" for running gui apps from command line as root. Is there a launcher from command line for running as normal user ?
<larson9999> aliasfred: http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/the_daily_show/index.jhtml click on watch
<eamon> acojlo: Thanks, kdesu worked
<acojlo> eamond: with kdesu you run apps as the root use - unlimited power on your computer
<dimsuz> anyone knows why "nmap <F10> :wq<CR>" pulls gtk-menu rather than quitting?
<dimsuz> oh, I'm talking about gvim :)
<dimsuz> in other distros it works as expected
* v0taguz is away: Away at the moment
<jordan_> How to save ifconfig before rebooting ?
<jordan_> How to save ifconfig before rebooting ?
<bkudria> where do i change the mixer that my keyboard's volume up and volume down keys change?
<irvin> hy
<bkudria> jordan_: all that is defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<AegeanLinux> apeman2020: hey man
<AegeanLinux> Ace2007: hey man
<apeman2020> how can i test to see if my LAMP install is operating correctly, specifically the MYSQL and PHP
<bkudria> apeman2020: install a simple lamp app?
<bkudria> apeman2020: the most useful would probably be phpmyadmin
<AegeanLinux> install MediaWiki (www.mediawiki.org)
<bkudria> :)
<AegeanLinux> and like bkudria said go for MyPHP
<AegeanLinux> *PhpMyAdmin
<apeman2020> I got a 40 gig for you
<apeman2020> i can run that from the command line?
<unix_infidel> can you define which AP's a wireless interface should associate with in /etc/network/interfaces
<unix_infidel> ??
<jordan_> I look for something like TotalComander in XP for linux ofcourse ?
<lens> I am trying to compile, I got the ./configure part to work with no errors, but once I type "make" it gives me errors, could anyone help, I could pastebin or whatever.
* Dr_Willis wonder what TotalComander is.
<Ace2007> AegeanLinux: Hi
<AegeanLinux> Ace2007: how's Kubuntu doing you :P
<jordan_> I look for something like TotalComander in XP for linux ofcourse ?
* Dr_Willis wonder what TotalComander is.   for the 2nd time
* Dr_Willis wonders if someone will get the hint..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Ace2007> AegeanLinux: Its great, i'm going to install XGL now :D
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can get my eth1 do automatically associate with a predefined Ap once it sees it in range/
<unix_infidel> similar to windows PX
<AegeanLinux> Ace2007: Have phun getting it to work (:P)
<unix_infidel> XP*
<unix_infidel> what i'm looking for is a command line app or just a file config, not a gui app for gnome or KDE etc etc
<unix_infidel> can wpa_supplicant manage it?
<Ace2007> AegeanLinux: It'll be easy, i'm going to follow a guide from the forum
<kameronk> quick question, to compile apache, should i use "sudo make install" or "make install"?
<AegeanLinux> sudo make install
<unix_infidel> as regular user: ./configure, make.  As super user, sudo make install
<AegeanLinux> (unless you are root)
<kameronk> thank you, AegeanLinux
<Dr_Willis> to compile, 'make' then to install 'sudo make install'
<kameronk> yes, i knew that i could run make as myself, i just couldn't remember if i needed to be root to install
<Dr_Willis> logically to do somthng major like installing system wide programs.. would logically imple that you need to be root. :P
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: Now you sound like Spock, with all of the logic.
<kameronk> Dr_Willis, now that you say that, that does make sense
<unix_infidel> anyone for my dynamic association question.  I'm looking for a CLI app that manages automatic association to a predefined AP similar to windows XP
<Dr_Willis> :P
<unix_infidel> ??
<jordan_> I look for something like TotalComander in XP for linux ofcourse ?
<Dr_Willis> make sence = sounds logical.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  has it occoured to you that NO one has a CLUE what TotalComander is....
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  go to freshmeat.net and look - is the next bit of advice. :P
<jordan_> Dr_Willis MAYBE this programe is not populat in your country
<acojlo_> how to mount fat32 parition from mtab with read & write access for me?
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  maybe no one else has ever heard of it then you. :P  You have be sort of asked several times what the program does..  so we can have a clue as to what alternatives would suite you
<Ace2007> Bye for now :)
<lens> I can ./configure this without any errors, but cant get past the make part... here's the pastebin:  http://pastebin.ca/107149
<AegeanLinux> lens: Get another version of GCC and compile with that
<StrudelNinja> Hey, my friend says there's an imwheel build in the repository but it's not showing on my search. He says I should allow the universal repository, is there anything bad about it? or is it all safe and whatnot?
<AegeanLinux> (eg cross compile it with GCC2)
<lens> AegeanLinux - kinda not too keen on the language, could tell me what to type in the command line?
<Dr_Willis> !info imwheel
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-5 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Dr_Willis> why do you need imwheel?
<StrudelNinja> my side mouse buttons aren't working
<Dr_Willis> Thers proberly ways to get them working without imwheel.. it can be a real pain
<Dr_Willis> what kind of mouse?
<AegeanLinux> apt-get install gcc-3.3
<StrudelNinja> logitech mx510
<lens> thanks I owe you one ;)
<AegeanLinux> export CXX=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3
<AegeanLinux> ./configure
<AegeanLinux> make
<AegeanLinux> sudo make isntall
<AegeanLinux> *install
<lens> awesome, I really want this program to work :)
<jordan_> Dr_Willis sory if  I have piqued you. This programe is like ftp in your  hdd, You can simply copy your file between hdd
<AegeanLinux> ;) Thats the reason why Ubuntu has gcc-2.95 , gcc-3.3 and gcc-4.0
<AegeanLinux> if it doesn't work lens, try with GCC-2.95
<AegeanLinux> KK lens
<carthik> Can someone explain what the "playlist shuffle" dynamic playlist items to do?
<carthik> in amarok, that is
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  are you refering to a '2 pane file manager'    one dir on the left and one dir on the right?
<lens> k, 3.3 said could not get lock AegeanLinux, so I'll try 2.95
<AegeanLinux> Do it with Adept then lens
<lens> good idea
<jordan_> Dr_Willis yes exactly
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  mc, worker, gentoo
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> see how much easier that was.
<StrudelNinja> all I could find on google was to use imwheel or mess around with some configs and stuff that I don't know how to do
<Dr_Willis> and lets see.. others...   konqueror had a feature like that, filerunner, and perhaps a dozen others i cant rmber
<jordan_> Dr_Willis yes sorry :) so what's the best ?
<Dr_Willis> mc - is the definitive 2 pane file maager.
<Dr_Willis> worker - woud be my #2 choice
<AegeanLinux> lens: OK. I g2g to School. Speak laters ;)
<jordan_> so worker I'm install :)
<lens> AegeanLinux... cool I think this will work
<lens> thanks
<AegeanLinux> lens: good to hear
<AegeanLinux> Toodles, Y'all
<Dr_Willis> mc - is a must get tool.. since its also a text based/console tool
<Dr_Willis> freshmeat.net will list otherz
<StrudelNinja> alright I have to go, I'll come back later and ask around again
<kbrooks> I want wmv support in kubunttu
<jordan_> Dr_Willis Thanks a lot
<grothesk_> Riddell: Great job! artsd is running again in kde 3.5.4!
<Dr_Willis> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> some wmvs can play.. some cant.
<Riddell> grothesk_: good to know :)
<grothesk_> Riddell: But I still can't use usbmedia.
<kbrooks> thanks Dr_Willis] 
<Dr_Willis> egads 'worker' is  brightly colored...
* Dr_Willis goes back to mc
<sysrpl> how easy is it to compile a gnu c project on ubuntu and target it to a windows console executable?
<lens> I installed every version of GCC, but... how do I specify which one to use in the command line?
<grothesk_> Riddell: system:/media/sda1 is being opened in konqueror, but 'Unknown error' pop up. The stick appears as empty
<divansantana> hey everybody!
<divansantana> Can anyone suggest which FS is faster yet still stable between ext3 and reiser?
<divansantana> if ext3, wich options should u enable etc?
<jordan_> Dr_Willis mc is fore terminal, What's for kde ?
<kbrooks> "wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb" doesnt work
<lens> can I type something like ./configure -GCC 3.3 or something to specify the compoiler?
<kbrooks> the wget part
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  run mc in a konsole.. its that good.
<kbrooks> lens: no, GCC=gcc-3.3 ./configure
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  or try gentoo, or worker
<Dr_Willis> mc beats the rest once ya learn it
<lens> kbrooks... thanks!
<jordan_> Dr_Willis oki, I run mc in a konsole it's nice, but a like operete the mause :)
<Dr_Willis> jordan_,  i can do things in mc so fast... without the mouse... its amazing
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Riddell> grothesk_: yep, confirmed
<Dr_Willis> you may want to check the konsole shortcuts and disable the use of F10 by konsole. :P it interfears with mc's f10
<divansantana> Riddell: Can I ask u a ques quick, please?
<divansantana> I upgraded to kde3.5.4 stupidly early, is the files at kubuntu.org/packages correct and safe yet?
<divansantana> because my system is quite buggered at moment. - I know I should have waiting for announcement, any suggestions/help/ideas?
<grothesk> divansantana: What is buggy?
<Riddell> divansantana: they are not released so there's no guarantee that they won't break your system
<Riddell> divansantana: although I don't know of any problems other than media:/ being a bit broken
<divansantana> since upgrading to 3.5.4 from 3.5.3 all my settings seems lost and look is different, address bar in konq is gone and can't get it ack
<divansantana> normally it upgrades perfectly, could it be cause I did it to early?
<kbrooks> doubt it divansantana
<grothesk> divansantana: For addressbar I do have a solution.
<kameronk> does anyone here run apache?
<divansantana> I think perhaps some packages got removed and some didnt get installed and thats why everything bit broke
<grothesk> divansantana: konquerer is bein called bei 'kfmclient FOOBARprofile' right?
<divansantana> is kdelibs-bin libpqxx-2.5.5c2 supposed to be removed?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: this bug i asked you about this morning is all yours (btw libpoppler is not an issue in dapper for me)
<divansantana> checking...
<grothesk> divansantana: Change it to: konqueror -profile filemanagement
<divansantana> gnomefreak: i cant even tell, the settings and view file etc are all moved around and there is no profiles button
<gnomefreak> divansantana: huh?
<divansantana> grothesk: i cant even tell, the settings and view file etc are all moved around and there is no profiles button
<divansantana> sorry
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<grothesk> divansantana: How do you start konqueror?
<france_> hi, i was wondering if someone can help a newbie out to linux :P question : i can't install my printer drivers
<divansantana> either through kde menu or through katapult
<grothesk> So check what is behind the kmenu entry for koqueror.
<divansantana> kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<divansantana> please check this and help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19259
<andi_> Hallo ih Kubuntu benutzer :)
<grothesk> divansantana: Change kfmclient .... to konqueror -profile filemanagement
<divansantana> if you can? My whole kde system went crazy, window settings changed, kicker didnt have half the things, amarok gave me welcome wizard, konq is totally unusable
<kbrooks> i want to watch whatevers in kaffiene in konqueror
<grothesk> Or konqueror -profile webbrowsing  divansantana
<divansantana> trying..
<divansantana> nope, still has no address bar etc, want screen dump?
<grothesk> divansantana: No, I know how it looks.
<grothesk> I had the same trouble earlier.
<divansantana> did everyapp change look and feel etc?
<divansantana> how did u fix it?
<divansantana> I am backing up, will prob have to format reinstall cause working in morning and my system is practically unusable at mo
<grothesk> I backupped my .kde directory and did start a new session.
<divansantana> silly me impatient for kde354
<divansantana> new session??
<grothesk> Then I changed it 'konqueror -profile PROFILE'
<grothesk> And then ich copied over my backup of .kde.
<grothesk> Worked for me.
<Karti> Hi all
<kbrooks> divansantana: did you backup ~/.kde
<divansantana> basicly upgrading to kde354 reset all my settings to kde354 instead of kubuntu dapper, eg the kmenu bar says kde instead of kubuntu
<divansantana> any ideas??
<divansantana> have backed up .kde...
<divansantana> fonts have changed, windows buttons/actions,settings all sorts of things
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a feature/bonus to me. :P
<Karti> Just a quick one? Anyone suggest a good way to learn linux for ubuntu?
<kameronk> Karti, just use it
<divansantana> agreed...
<Dr_Willis> read and read and read...
<Dr_Willis> and twiddle/learn/explore
<Dr_Willis> buy books ya fund on the bargin tables at the bookstores
<Karti> kameronk: divansantana: That was what I was thinking of. Then sort out any problems as and when I come to them
<jordan_> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<jordan_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<jordan_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<jordan_>         LANGUAGE = "pl_PL:pl:en_GB:en",
<jordan_>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<jordan_>         LANG = "pl_PL"
<jordan_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<jordan_> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<grothesk> jordan_: NO PASTE!
<jordan_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<jordan_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<jordan_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<jordan_> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<jordan_> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<jordan_> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<jordan_> it's oki ?
<grothesk> jordan_: NO PASTE!
<kbrooks> jordan_: do not paste here
<kameronk> Karti, i agree, that's the best way, unless you have another reason
<jordan_> sorry wrong windows. Sorry big mistake
<kameronk> Karti, just look for a solution, and if you're trying to stop using windows, don't go back to solve a problem.
<apeman2020> can anyone name a php package?
<france_> stats
<divansantana> Can someone please help with backing up and restoring emails with kmail?
<divansantana> When I do it it marks all of them as unread, any ideas?
#kubuntu 2007-07-23
<Silent_G> so sfire  utorrent will work as fast as on windows with wine?
<runlevelten> I've never known anyone face problems with ktorrent in reality
<dsmith> 1.61 version of utorrent then
<sfire> Silent_G: probably even faster
<sfire> 1.61 is the one to get
<Silent_G> O_O faster
<sfire> 1.7+ is banned on many trackers
<runlevelten> utorrent = windows software.
<runlevelten> and crap.
<dsmith> only as fast as your upload/download bandwidth will handle
<Silent_G> dsmith,
<Silent_G> im not talking about downloading
<Silent_G> im talking about the programme
<Silent_G> since many programmes wined will work slow
<sfire> Silent_G: I'll tell you it works just as fast as in my windows... it even says its wine compatable on the download page
<dsmith> I know, being sarcastic :)
<sfire> I haven't had 1 crash or anything using it.. totally flawless :)
<runlevelten> Silent_G: shouldn't be any reason for it to act slow
<Silent_G> yeah sfire  i saw the wine compatable thing
<runlevelten> something like a bittorrent client will probably work a bit faster in wine than windows, actually
<Silent_G> i wonder why they didnt just get out a linux version
<Silent_G> why is that runlevelten ?
<dsmith> no longer updated?
<runlevelten> a lot of BTs bread and butter involves stuff which carries a lot less overhead on Linux than windows
<Silent_G> dsmith,  no a new version just got out
<aldcor> aldcor
* dsmith goes back to downloading on his ktorrent
<runlevelten> and when you use wine, that stuff is done through Linux system calls
<Silent_G> oh i understtand a bit runlevelten
<Silent_G> sfire, so i shouldnt download the latest stable version? :S
<sfire> Silent_G: I wouldn't recommend it.. although I'm sure it will work
<runlevelten> Not that I'm recommending non-Free software, you understand ;)
<sfire> I know every site I use allows 1.61
<sfire> Silent_G: I'll send you a link
<sfire> Silent_G: you can get it there off my server
<Silent_G> hmm ok then
<Silent_G> i downloaded the 7.2 version
<Silent_G> but yeah i'll take your advise
<Silent_G> sfire, so 7.2 is banned?
<runlevelten> I like proper desktop integration myself. Wine != that.
<sfire> Silent_G: on a few sites I frequent
<sfire> I don't know what kind of sites you go to
<Silent_G> hmm
<dr_willis> proberly dont want to know. :P
<sfire> hehehehe
<Silent_G> :s
<sfire> I think its off topic here :P
<ice9> hello friends!
<sfire> lets just say I abuse my cable modem frequently
<sfire> hehehehehehe
<runlevelten> sfire: It'll drop off, you know.
<sfire> I'm so glad I got that Torrent 1.61
<angasule> I want to add a new page to the ubuntu wiki but I'm not sure what are the naming convetions and what template to use, any help?
<aldcor> aldcor
<sfire> I hate how websites remove old versions :(
<dr_willis> sfire,  look for it on.. egads! torrent search sites? :)
<sfire> angasule: is there a wiki page on it?
<runlevelten> You know lots of bittorrent implementations are now spying on people, don't you?
<sfire> runlevelten: thats why I don't suggest 1.7+
<pauljw> /qquit
<runlevelten> I wouldn't use closed source BT client if you paid me.
<sfire> Torrent is changing hands
<dr_willis> Google should buy them! :)
<sfire> hell no
<angasule> sfire: a wiki page on what?
<sfire> angasule: creating a wiki page
<runlevelten> sfire: has anyone actually hashed those "earlier releases" against known good copies?
<dr_willis> a wiki on making a wiki page?
<sfire> runlevelten: I downloaded this copy myself right when it came out... I had it lingering on the hard drive
<sfire> I know its 100% legit
<angasule> sfire: not that I can find
<runlevelten> If I were injecting evil spyware into a software at version x, on of the first things I'd do is backport it to old versions.
<sfire> runlevelten: you can be a little too paranoid ya know
<sfire> and ktorrent has a hidden downside
<sfire> any 2 bit assho*e can modify the source code
<sfire> which is normally good except when you have cheaters
<Silent_G> thankz alot sfire
<angasule> sfire: ktorrent has a nonhidden downside of being more unstable than win95
<sfire> angasule: that too
<runlevelten> The makers of the software are actually putting spy facilities into it. To suspect that company's software is not paranoid, it's...
<angasule> it crashes when doing /nothing/
<runlevelten> compellingly rational.
<sfire> and even I can make it put in bad stats.. and I BLOW at programming
<dr_willis> I must say that over the last 2weeks or so of running ktorrent, ive not had any issues with it.. Now 6mo  or so ago. I had constant issues withiut
<angasule> so, nobody here knows how to add a wiki page?
<angasule> dr_willis: just like with windows95, it works fine for some...
<runlevelten> How you can use software from an actual malware producer and consider suspicion "paranoid" is a bit worrying tbh, heh
<aphonis> is the bcm43xx-fwcutter package in the reps broken for anyone else when they download and try to install it?
<dr_willis> angasule,  given the questions i see in here.. that seems to apply to Everything..
<dr_willis> :)
<angasule> dr_willis: I know like 3 or 4 people who ran windows millennium without issues! :)
<runlevelten> angasule: end users without a clue.
<dr_willis> angasule,  i tend to use WinME with no hassles.. once i remove all the crud.
<angasule> dr_willis: wouldn't that include WinME?
<sfire> runlevelten: malware producer?  utorrent.. never in anything I've read (except the cheating versions) but those people deserve it :)
<Neil3> utorrent has a nice tetris game easter egg
<runlevelten> deserve's got nothing to do with it. Malware producer.
<runlevelten> ;)
<sfire> runlevelten: then technically microsoft is a malware producer
<sfire> and kubuntu
<sfire> hehehehe
<runlevelten> sfire: absolutely.
<dr_willis> sfire,  thats true :)
<runlevelten> no
<sfire> yes :)
<dr_willis> computers are all malware - they suck the life out of us!
<dr_willis> Vampireware!
<runlevelten> Software that contains secret features to penalise the user *is* malware.
<runlevelten> It's hardly a wacky theory. It just is what it is :)
<dr_willis> Like games that auto-level-up the monsters to make it harder?
<sfire> I have a real problem with open source programs that people use to download on ratio driven sites
* dr_willis recalls chess programs that would cheat.
<sfire> its just way too easy to cheat
<runlevelten> Nope. Games enforce game rules. Game rules are what you choose to have, to play enjoyable games.
<sfire> I know nothing about programming and I was able to change the source code myself to do several things it wasn't designed to do
<sfire> and if I can ANYONE can
<runlevelten> """I have a real problem with open source programs that people use to download on ratio driven sites""" Feh.
<runlevelten> If it's not Free software, it's crap.
<dr_willis> I have a problem with Ratio driven sites..
<dr_willis> but the only sites i went to that were that way.. are no longer around.
<dr_willis> They went back to IRC.
<sfire> never
<sfire> :)
<sfire> heheheheeh
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sfire> ooohhh
<Silent_G> sfire,
<Silent_G> 1.6 didnt work fine :s
<Silent_G> err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {304ce942-6e39-40d8-943a-b913c40c9cd4} could be created for context 0x1
<sfire> to #kubuntu-offtopic before I get in trouble
<jussi01> :)
<sfire> Silent_G: did you install wine? (just have to ask)
<Silent_G> :O
<Silent_G> of course , thats a wine error O_O
<sfire> hmmm
<sfire> now that is a very first
<Silent_G> but on 7.2 it didnt give me that
<Silent_G> :S
<sfire> I've NEVER seen it not work out of the box
<sfire> ooohhhh
<sfire> 64bit?
<Silent_G> no :S
<sfire> hmm
<dr_willis> 128bit?
<sfire> nope totally got me
<dr_willis> :)
<Silent_G> cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm)  @ 1.10GHz w/ 256 KB L2 Cache] 
<sfire> how did you run Torrent
<sfire> did you double click on it then associate wine with .exe's ?
<Silent_G> no :S
<Silent_G> i ran wine from console
<runlevelten> nononononno. Don't associate wine with exes!
<sfire> did it get through the installer?
<sfire> runlevelten: why?
<sfire> I've done that for a LONG time
<angasule> well, since nobody seems to give a flying goat about this I'll email some kubuntu list somewhere
<runlevelten> Because your desktop mime handling will be able to automatically run executables aimed at windows. You want that?
<sfire> runlevelten: yes
<sfire> well at least I do
<runlevelten> Well knock yourself out. I wouldn't advise other people to do it though.
<sfire> I would venture to say that most linux people are smart enough not to run something bad
<runlevelten> You have no idea what they will and won't run.
<Silent_G> hmm
<runlevelten> sfire: Not any more.
* dr_willis guesses that 90% wont.. 5% will and 5% will sort of work
<Silent_G> whats bad with associating wine with exe :O
<CaBlGuY> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> It can tear a hole in the fabric of space time!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> sfire: As someone who accidently removed his "/var/lib/dpkg" directory, you have no idea what someone can or will do when running any type of comupter system.
<CaBlGuY> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> dr_willis: Almost anything bad will probably run when you think about it.
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<dr_willis> runlevelten,  ive actually used wine to isntall spy/malware to see what it put where.
<dr_willis> :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !mediabuntu
<runlevelten> dr_willis: haven't we all :)
<runlevelten> heh
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> whoops.
<CaBlGuY> there it is..
<CaBlGuY> Tanks WhtWolfTeraDyne  ;)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> CaBlGuY: no problem
<[Apollo] > Hmm, I need your advice: I'm planning to completely move to Linux, but I want to run Windows (XP or Vista) in a virtual machine, to play games, run programs that aren't available for Linux, install malware, er... nah, forget about the last thing.. anyway, what is a good and FAST virtual machine... WINE is not really a virtual machine, but just tries to execute EXE files, right?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Hmm... Maybe someone should make an Ubuntu liveCD with wine and use it as a research tool for malware\spyware research...
<dr_willis> WhtWolfTeraDyne,  thers a slax live cd with wine
<dr_willis> the 'kill bill' edition. :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> [Apollo] : Yeah. It's just a "compatibility layer", as it's called.
<runlevelten> wine's masses faster than any virtual machine
<[Apollo] > WhtWolfTeraDyne: : Ty, and what virtual machine would you suggest?
<sfire> I've use VMware
<runlevelten> most VMs will give you virtually zero gaming compatibility or performance
<sfire> it works really well
<sfire> but never for gamming
<[Apollo] > runlevelten: ok, but will WINE work with all games?
<runlevelten> Wine is in effect your best/only option for gaming, such as it is.
<[Apollo] > does it simulate DirectX, etc?
<[Apollo] > ic
<runlevelten> [Apollo] : no guarantees, it's a tool for you to try with.
<runlevelten> Yes, it does implement a lot of DirectX
<[Apollo] > Hmm
<[Apollo] > I guess gaming in a virtual machine isn't much of an option then :)
<ARM9> Greetings, I'm back from the country of linux and pink ponies.
<runlevelten> DirectX 9 has some coverage, some dummy stuff and will run you some games
<runlevelten> ie CSS, HL2 etc will work with it
<[Apollo] > OK.
<runlevelten> Oblivion is being improved, but isn't yet up to scratch.
<runlevelten> and btw, if you have an ATi card, beware
<[Apollo] > I have a geforce
<runlevelten> their drivers are _crap_, and they spoil your efforts to play lots of games with wine
<runlevelten> Ah, that's Ok then :)
<CaBlGuY> Now..  I got a problem with Gaim not having sound...  I just installed it and it works fine but with no sound..  I got sound for everything else though..  any ideas?
<[Apollo] > I could also consider to dual-boot Windows and Linux, but I'd rather prefer to launch Windows in something like a 'sand box'... so that--if malware should ever install itself, it doesn't do any harm, because it's just a virtual machine with no access to the rest.
<runlevelten> Well put it this way, if you really love your windows gaming and might want to keep a windows install, then keep one with your fave games on it
<Dragnslcr> CaBlGuY- I don't think Gaim 2.0 beta's supported alsa directly, so that might be your problem
<runlevelten> and in the end if you later get everything you want on windows, you can free up all that nice disk space
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<runlevelten> *on linux even
<runlevelten> haha
<CaBlGuY> I know I've used it plain Ubuntu and sound works fine...
<[Apollo] > heh
<Dragnslcr> I think I had to set it to use "Command"
<CaBlGuY> Just something with Kubuntu that it doesn't like for some reaons..  :/
<[Apollo] > the thing is, I'm not that much of a gaming person, the last game I played was SimCity4 and that was a year ago.. but I want to get into it again
<[Apollo] > think it might be fun to relax once in a while :)
<[Apollo] > playing a good computer game
<runlevelten> Well it can't hurt to take the precaution, can it?
<[Apollo] > right :)
<runlevelten> Myself, I have no windows install. All my personal favourite win games now work on Linux with wine
<[Apollo] > what are they, if I might ask--your favorites?
<runlevelten> ...with one caveat - I'm still waiting for decent Oblivion support because ATI's closed source drivers are holding it back.
<randy> Hey I am behind a router and I need to find out the IP the router gave me so I can foreward some ports. How do I find it?
<daedalus__> go on www.ipadresse.de
<daedalus__> oh, mistake of mine
<randy> i mean like the 192.168.1.xxx
<[Apollo] > ifconfig
<dr_willis> [Apollo] ,  check out 'freecol' a colonization clone. :P new version came out last week
<aldcor> aldcor
<[Apollo] > open a terminal and type in 'ifconfig'
<[Apollo] > dr_willis: OK ty
<randy> thanks :D
<runlevelten> Not bang up to date stuff
<Dragnslcr> If you like FPS games, Tremulous is pretty good, and it runs native
<dr_willis> Tremulous - makes me so dizzy i puke.
<dr_willis> :)
<runlevelten> I like your Deus Ex, Max Payne, CSS, HL2DM a bit, etc etc
<runlevelten> I now mostly play native games
<dr_willis> WorldOfPadMan is nice for a bit. RTCW:ET is a classic
<runlevelten> Tremulous, True Combat: Elite, Penumbra: Overture was good, etc
<randy> penumbra was great
<randy> just a tad hard
<runlevelten> True Combat: Elite is an Enemy Territory mod, ET is still like the 3rd or so most popular PC FPS around or something
<runlevelten> and it's free to download and runs on Linux :)
<[Apollo] > Have any of you heard? Starcraft 2 is in development :)
<sfire> ET is sweet
<runlevelten> I say third, that's on the ones that list the Valve games together mind you
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- I had a girlfriend in college that was the same way. Some people just can't deal with the first-person perspective
<runlevelten> I also play the quakes and UTs, all of which are available on Linux
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  well termulus is nasty because ya got the fish eye view.. AND the wall crawling.. and the speed. :)
<aldcor> aldcor
<runlevelten> ...and still the odd HL1 mod, they run perfectly in wine
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yeah, that makes it worse
<dr_willis> I always have to play humans.. and everyone seems to play them
<dr_willis> Has Savage2 Been released yet?
<runlevelten> TC:E 0.48 was a good bit better than Tremulous
<Dragnslcr> Though I very rarely use the wallwalking, since I can't keep any sense of direction
<randy> i can do SOME wall walking
<runlevelten> I dare say the best FPS I've ever played, although not the prettiest.
<randy> but then i get dizzy
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  i just climb then try to pounce. and die...
<runlevelten> 0.49 is prettier but not so good.
<Dragnslcr> Heh, it does take some practice
<dr_willis> Me and a guy at work just decided... we SUCK at all FPS games...
<Dragnslcr> I was involved with Gloom for several years, so I'm slowly getting back into shape
<dr_willis> we are just too old and slow.
<randy> lol how old are you?
<runlevelten> It was *much* better than CS or CSS for me, and I'm hoping that playability will come back.
<runlevelten> in a newer version
<aldcor> aldcor
<dr_willis> 30+ :)
<randy> xD
<dr_willis> I rember the good old.. Duke Nukem3d Vs Quake Arguments!
<randy> lol
<Dragnslcr> I remember playing MegaTF in college
<CaBlGuY> Duke Nukem baby!!!!:p
<randy> i have quake 4 sitting next to me, just havent tried to install it yet
<dr_willis> When i was in college.. IRC was 'cutting edge' and AOL wasent around.
<dr_willis> :)
<pauljw> my 6 yr old daughter loves DNukem
<Dragnslcr> Back before home broadband really existed, so my neighbor and I were always yelled at for being LPB's
<randy> lol
<CaBlGuY> Duke is awsome..
<runlevelten> Q4 is actually very good if you get a good setup and fast connections
<runlevelten> I'd go as far as to say great.
<randy> yea i have a decent connection and a good box
<Dragnslcr> Being a Heavy Weapons Guy with a ping of 50 ms rocked
<dr_willis> Duke Nukem Manhattan Projexct is a must grab - when ya find it in the bargin bins
<runlevelten> I mean multiplayer specifically
<randy> yea
<randy> brb gonna install it
<pauljw> lol
<runlevelten> I hope I haven't built randy up too much. You gotta have low expectations from bad reviews to be pleasantly surprised, heh
<rjb> aarrrrghh anyone running java applets inside konqueror (feisty)?
<Silent_G> sfire, ok now utorrent worked fine on version 7.2
<randy> im not gonna expect a ton, im just bored outta my skull lol
<sfire> Silent_G: I guess thats the version to use
<sfire> Silent_G: I've got that 1.61 running right here right now.. I don't know why it wouldn't work
<Silent_G> can someone tell me if i delete a partition and create 2 new partitions , if kubuntu will automatically mount them up in /media ?
<aldcor> aldcor
<randy> argh the cds seem to have disappeared
<sfire> Silent_G: if not its easy to do
<Silent_G> how?
<sfire> Silent_G: there is a tool in system settings to do it
<sfire> under advanced
<sfire> all point and click
<Silent_G> what is it called?
<sfire> Disk & Filesystems
<sfire> under System Settings ---> advanced
<Silent_G> uh nice
<rjb> hello i have an issue concerning konq & java..
<armanis> #ubuntu-fr
<Silent_G> and is there something to delete and create partitions in kubuntu sfire ?
<rjb> in konq's menu under Tools there is a toggle for Java, it keeps switching itself to off:( anyone know of a fix??
<randy> so i gotta run this under wine right? just to be sure
<rjb> Tools: HTML Settings : Java, actually..
<[Apollo] > Is there a better ICQ client than GAIM? It lacks a lot of options other clients have (e.g. Miranda, which unfortunately isn't available for Linux)
<CaBlGuY> ok, wudda I need ta install for mp3 playback for amarock?
<randy> runlevelten Gotta run under wine yes?
<rjb> kopete does ICQ, but i don't, so i can't say how good it is
<sfire> Silent_G: I use fdisk
<runlevelten> What Q4? No
<sfire> Silent_G: its not for the faint of heart though
<[Apollo] > rjb: TY
<runlevelten> Dowload the Linux installer from id software's site
<randy> oh ok
<runlevelten> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/#head-3c4c85364e6d592c51cab9450d4277ea49cd9119
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Kopete will do anything for ICQ that Gaim doesn't
<randy> OH! I did hdownload that and completly forgot!
<randy> ermm how to use it now?
<CaBlGuY> anyone??  mp3 codec for amarok?
<CaBlGuY> !amarok mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<randy> ....my root password isnt working
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<dr_willis> you made a root password?
<randy> yea, im tryin to sudo and its not letting me
<dr_willis> you are the 'first' user you created?
<Dragnslcr> sudo uses your user password
<randy> yea
<randy> its not taking it
<dr_willis> you dident delet/remake the user?
<dr_willis> Sure your caps lock isent on?
<randy> its all numbers so caps wont matter
<dr_willis> 123456 eh?
<dr_willis> :)
<randy> nope
<randy> but it wont work at all
<dr_willis> try from the shell/console?
<randy> i keep typing it in and it keeps saying permission denied
<randy> thats where im at
<dr_willis> Interesting
<Dragnslcr> 12345? That's amazing, that's the same combination I have on my luggage!
<randy> > randy@randy-desktop:~$ suPassword:su: Authentication failure Sorry.
<randy> spaceballs!
<Dragnslcr> Not su, sudo
<randy> dont they do the same thing?
<Dragnslcr> No
<dr_willis> aprently not.  :)
<dr_willis> or why would there be 2 of them
<Dragnslcr> As the name implies "sudo" means "do this command as su"
<randy> ok so say I want run a .run file under sudo. How would I do that?
<dr_willis> su - switches users, sudo runns a command as a specific user.
<dr_willis> sudo whatever.run
<Dragnslcr> sudo ./file.run
* runlevelten listens to Brad Sucks
<dr_willis> assumingits executable. (chmod +x)
<randy> where do i add that in?
<dr_willis> add what?
<dr_willis> its a command..
<dr_willis> you make a script executable with chmod +x
<randy> sudo: chmod+x: command not found
<Silent_G> ok, my last question , i have kubuntu installed and i want to install windows on a partition to use it for games (dual boot) , now i know that i should have installed windows firsti because windows remove grub and installs its bootmanager, is there something i can do about it please?
<dr_willis> Silent_G,  learn how to restore grub
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> randy,  you MIGHT want to go read a few bash tutorialsm, and beginners guides.
<Silent_G> dr_willis, can you tell me how ? :S
<dr_willis> its  'chmod +x whatever.run'    +x is the option to the chmod command.
<runlevelten> chmod +x filname
<dr_willis> Silent_G,  read the !grub factoid :)
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<randy> ohhh i tried running it with it all together
<dr_willis> Silent_G,  boot live cd, chroot over to isbntalled system, run update grub. :)
<dr_willis> randy,  this aint dos. :)
<randy> lol
<dr_willis> i always rember the LAZY habbits taught in dos class
<randy> i might just the chmod+x
<dr_willis>  cd/c: or simthing like that
<dr_willis> learn to use spaces ya foo! ;)
<dr_willis> and dont just 'exit' the editor and expect it ti ask to save! save your work. :)
<dr_willis> My dos teacher hated me.
<runlevelten> I remember teaching my "computer studies" how to use the fricking computers properly in the breaktimes
<runlevelten> that man was such a fraud.
<runlevelten> Still, I got to play with the computers when i wanted \o/
<runlevelten> "computer studies" teacher even
<sfire> sounds like #kubuntu-offtopic speak :)
<ubuntu> Moin
<randy> argh! ok my quake 4 crashed and now its like im zoomed in
<randy> i can scroll around by putting the mouse on the edge of the screen, how do i fix that?
<runlevelten> crashed? eeks
<runlevelten> alt f2 krandrtray
<dr_willis> randy,  i run that kxrand tool to let me fix that
<dr_willis> yea thatsit
<Ripmaster> Hey i have installed kubuntu off my pc ... and now i will play Counterstrike ^^ can evrybody help me ?
<runlevelten> randy, press alt+f2 and run krandrtray
<randy> ...nothings happening
<runlevelten> try ctrl + and ctrl -
<runlevelten> to switch your res up and down
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl NUMPAD + and -
<runlevelten> sorry, ctrl, alt +
<runlevelten> I have noses for fingers and no blood sugar :(
<randy> there we go
<runlevelten> I find I have to set my video ram and stuff for d3/q4
<randy> lemme pastebin the error i got
<runlevelten> My run script contains quake4 +set sys_videoRam 128 +set s_driver "oss" +set s_numberOfSpeakers 2 +set com_allowConsole 1
<runlevelten> obviously you'd need to be specific about how many megs of video ram you have, etc :)
<randy> http://pastebin.com/m599e7341
<[Apollo] > stupid question: how can I get the IP address of a name like *.lutn.cable.ntl.com? whois doesn't work...
<redshadowhero> uh, ping?
<stoned> nslookup
<runlevelten> randy, you did follow the installation instructions, right?
<runlevelten> You copied the pk4 files over...
<[Apollo] > oh ty
<randy> >_>
<randy> ahem... must have missed that
<stoned> do I make you randy baby, yea
<runlevelten> heh.
<stoned> Austin Freakin Powers man
<stoned> :D
<runlevelten> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/#head-e04497d924255ed5c7b935df069012048519d22d
<stoned> oh shoot, I just rolled one up and now I can't find it
<stoned> :(
<runlevelten> Mind's going man.
<radioaktivstorm> hello, is there any way that i can have 1 row of open programs without shrinking the panel to unacceptably small sizes?
<randy> runlevelten, okay i found the packs on the cds, how do i copy them to the folder? It says I dont have the access to do that
<dr_willis> use the power of sudo
<dr_willis> :)
<runlevelten> You'll need superuser privs to copy stuff to /usr/local/games/quake4/q4base
<runlevelten> You have CDs?
<randy> yea i have the cds
<runlevelten> I assume the pk4 files are still in Setup/Data/q4base on the CDs?
<randy> Si
<[Apollo] > for anyone who is interested: I may have found a good icq client: http://www.licq.org
<dr_willis> I dont think there is such a thing. :)
<runlevelten> so you navigate to the folder that contains the pk4 on the cds, then press F4 to open a terminal in it
<randy> k got that open
<[Apollo] > dr_willis: such a thing as? a good ICQ client? :)
<runlevelten> right, press ls, and you should be able to see one of the files on the list at the q4 site, yeah?
<redshadowhero> is there a way to enable mp3 support in amarock?
<runlevelten> type ls even
* dr_willis notes we are all in IRC. which predates icq by like a ba-gazillion years. :)
<randy> yea
<dr_willis> redshadowhero,  install the proper packages. the auto install of them is broken i recall
<dr_willis> !amarock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<randy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> someone needs tomake a bot factoid for that.
<dr_willis> I never can rember the package name
<redshadowhero> hmm
<runlevelten> you type the following, replacing ##### with the name of the pk4 file:
<redshadowhero> alright, thanks.
<randy> kay
<runlevelten> sudo cp ##### /usr/local/games/quake4/q4base/
<randy> i was tryin to do it through the graphical folders
<runlevelten> you could do if you wanted to, I avoided that for a reason
<dr_willis> randy,  come over to the shell side! embrace the shell! belive in Bash!
<dr_willis> :)
<randy> xD
<dr_willis> carress the console!
* randy hides in the Shell!
<runlevelten> heh
* randy is now a turtle!
<redshadowhero> how do you do that?
<randy> type /me then the action
* dr_willis wonders... do what?
<runlevelten> right, done that?
* redshadowhero tries to do that tinh
<randy> workin on it
* redshadowhero *thing
<runlevelten> okey dokie :)
<redshadowhero> alright
<redshadowhero> figured that out.
<redshadowhero> thanks
<redshadowhero> I don't know much about irc, sorry.
<runlevelten> by the way, while you're typing a filename, you can press tab and it will autocomplete it
<runlevelten> if it's in the current "folder" :)
<dr_willis> ack! folder! hurst us....! we belive in the directory!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> bow down to the directory!
<intelikey> inode
<randy> XD when i finished that command and put in my password everything on my computer started to sound like a jet engine
* redshadowhero bows to the directory
<dr_willis> Gotta love idiot-firendly-izing things that makes pcs more confusing.
<dr_willis> frindly-izing. :)
<runlevelten> you'll know when it's finished, because the prompt will come back :)
<randy> XD yea
<randy> workin on em again
<runlevelten> Right, any other files in the list in that directory?
<runlevelten> (press ls to see)
<intelikey> but if you make it idiot proff they will just make a better idiot....  how do you think i got here
<randy> im still workin on the 2nd one lol
<runlevelten> (type ls to see even)
<runlevelten> yay :D
<redshadowhero> well, I don't care for windows myself. It isn't idiot-proof at all.
<dr_willis> actually its 'attempted at idiot proofing' :)
<runlevelten> redshadowhero: I agree -idiots are escaping from it all the time xD
<dr_willis> linux is more of a 'educate the users so they are not idiots' :)
<redshadowhero> runlevelten: Don't I know it... I 'escaped' in 1999 when the gettin' was good.
<soapee01> I added my wife as a user, and she's unable to unmount media devices.  The error I'm getting is: "
<soapee01> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/sde1 (/dev/sde1) named '65M Removable
<soapee01> Media' and currently mounted at /media/disk could not be unmounted.
<soapee01> Unmounting failed due to the following error:
<soapee01> hal-storage-can-unmount-volumes-mounted-by-others refused uid 1001"  Can anyone help?
<intelikey> except ubuntu dr_willis
<runlevelten> !pastebin | soapee01
<ubotu> soapee01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<soapee01> runlevelten: sorry.
<intelikey> soapee01 sudo eject it
<adam_> power-management problems :(, I left my laptop on suspend for awhile till the battery ran out, when i turn it back on the kde-guidance powermanager doesn't seem to work properly anymore. It keeps saying i have no battery inserted when I do and flashing "AC adapter plugged in" messages every 10 seconds...
<soapee01> intelikey: She's in every group I'm in except admin (so no sudo for her... far too dangerous).
<runlevelten> randy: you'll want to close that terminal before ejecting the disk :)
<randy> ok
<randy> ejecting
<intelikey> soapee01 then try without sudo
<ripmaster_> hi
<runlevelten> How far in are you randy?
<ripmaster_> Wie kan ich meine windows Platten mounten ?
<adam_> I've tried removing it, reinstalling it dpkg-reconfigure'ing it, booting into live discs, everything short of reinstalling kubuntu (which i really don't want to have to do)
<randy> I gotta find cd 2, coulda swore i had it
<randy> i have 1 3 and 4 nxet to me
<randy> so 2 has gotta be close
<runlevelten> randy: typical :)
<dr_willis> its under the sofa
<dr_willis> :)
* randy looks around his room and sees about 150 cd's on his floor and thinks "....damn it"
<soapee01> intelikey: umount complains about her not being root (even though she mounted the device in KDE).  The CLI also has a very low WAF, so I'd like for kde to behave.
* randy makes a "not quake 4" cd stack.
<randy> gah! it was sitting on my leg
<redshadowhero> I hate it when that happens.
<intelikey> soapee01 waf ?
<adam_> has anyone else had problems with powermanagement on their laptop after letting it run out of battery while on suspend?
<soapee01> intelikey: wife acceptance factor
<randy> runlevelten: now it wont let me access the cd -_- "Unable to enter file:///media/cdrom0. YOu do not have access rights to this location.
<root_> does anyone know the command to start x from the console with KDE as the environment instead of Gnone if Gnome is the default?
<root_> Gnome*
<runlevelten> you ejected it and put the next one in right?
<randy> ya
<randy> it wont let me access cd 2
<runlevelten> open a terminal
<randy> ok
<runlevelten> do this: cd /media && ls
<runlevelten> you can see your cd drive right?
<randy> cdrom and cdrom0
<illriginal> Hey guys, how do I find my DNS address?
<runlevelten> cd cdrom && ls
<runlevelten> it's your quake disk right?
<randy> yea
<dr_willis> illriginal,  i thinkits saved in /etc/resolov (or somthing spelt like that)
<randy> bash: cd: cdrom: Permission denied
<dr_willis> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<randy> same with cdrom0
<intelikey> soapee01 i guess you could do a    chmod 4755 /usr/bin/eject      might fix that issue in kde...  no promices about it though
<redshadowhero> illriginal: I think the command is dig
<runlevelten> tru sudo cd cdrom
<runlevelten> *try sudo cd cdrom
<randy> sudo: cd: command not found
<soapee01> intelikey eject is already 755.  Something is messed up in HAL somewhere, but I'm not sure how ubuntu handles this.
<runlevelten> Oy yeah, haha
<intelikey> soapee01 i didn't say 755
<randy> eh?
<soapee01> intelikey: I understand, but I seriously dislike su stickys.
<soapee01> intelikey, there's some other bug here.
<runlevelten> can you type mount | grep cdrom
<runlevelten> and see whether it says user=youruser
<pyro> somebody please help me, i installed fglrx and compiz using adept manager, but when i go to load kubuntu my monitor says out of range and wont turn on the video to login to kubuntu!
<randy>  /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=randy)
<intelikey> you don't dislike suid as much as i do    my whole system is nosuid
<stoned> out of range scan
<root_> hey
<pyro> out of range scan?
<Gwall> can someone help me
<Gwall> i cant root permissions i think
<adam__> does anyone know how to fix problems with powermanagement on their laptop after letting it run out of battery while on suspend?
<intelikey> Gwall sudo echo boo
<Gwall> thx
<stoned> pyro: if that is all you did, then you can check.  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change fglrx to vesa or some other driver you know works.  Try again.  If it works then the problem is there.  If not, and it still goes out of scan, then maybe you can install discover and read-edid and try to see if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will generate your modelines or detect horiz/vert frequencies.
<Gwall> lol intelikey it just said boo
<stoned> pyro: if you modify your xorg.conf by hand, pleaes follow the comments in the top of the file
<intelikey> Gwall then you have root access
<Gwall> ah good
<Gwall> but intelikey
<pyro> i cant login to kubuntu....
<Gwall> ./run.sh: 1: /root/Desktop/neXus16.4/./jars/regexp.jar: Permission denied
<Gwall> ./run.sh: 1: /root/Desktop/neXus16.4/./jars/nexus-l.jar: Permission denied
<pyro> its just out of range and sits there
<Gwall> it doesnt give me permission to run .jar files
<stoned> why are you running stuff as root to begin with
<Gwall> because it wont give me permission
<stoned> something wrong with you?
<Gwall> to run
<pyro> gwall try sudo?
<Gwall> i did
<intelikey> Gwall no.   sh run.sh              or if you need root  sudo sh run.sh
<Gwall> ok
<pyro> i dont see sudo in any part of that command
<randy> i think runlevelten has abbandoned me! *sob*
<intelikey> pyro that's not the error.
<stoned> doesn't matter if you use suc -c or sudo or as root
<Gwall> intelikey:
<Gwall> that still wont work
<Gwall> i just get permission denied errors
<stoned> if you know what you're doing, and if you don't stick to sudo
<stoned> Gwall: what are you trying to do
<BluesKaj> pyro , stoned , the prob isn't always the graphics card , sometimes if the right monitor drivers aren't installed the monitor can be out of range very easily ...it happened to me
<Gwall> i got a java program
<stoned> I'm sorry I jumped in the middle of it
<intelikey> Gwall show me the command you used
<stoned> BluesKaj: monitor drivers in linux?
<Schuenemann> hey, where are my fonts?
<Schuenemann> kubuntu fonts
<Gwall> i did chmod on the .sh file intelikey
<BluesKaj> yup
<Gwall> and then i did
<Gwall> sudo ./run.sh
<stoned> Schuenemann: /usr/share/fonts
<pyro> so how do i remove the video drivers for my ati card without being able to login to kubuntu?
<intelikey> Gwall that's not what i said.       sudo sh run.sh
<rl10> right.
<rl10> arg
<Schuenemann> stoned, thanks, brother
<Gwall> i did that aswell intelikey
<stoned> Schuenemann: whats the problem?
<stoned> if there is one
<Gwall> still same error
<intelikey> show me the error message Gwall
<Gwall> run.sh: 1: /root/Desktop/neXus16.4/./jars/tools.jar: Permission denied
<Gwall> run.sh: 1: /root/Desktop/neXus16.4/./jars/regexp.jar: Permission
<BluesKaj> pyro , rtry to setup yor monitor first, :in the k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware/administrator mode/configure graphics card or monitor , or both...from the drop down list find the approprite driver for the hardware, choose the driver, and click 'apply'
<stoned> Gwall: /root/Desktop/neXus16.4/./jars/regexp.jar
<stoned> Gwall: there is NO directory called .
<runlevlelten> arg
<pyro> blueskaj
<stoned> at least usable
<pyro> did i just say i cannot even get into kubuntu?
<Gwall> oh
<runlevlelten> randy: you get into it?
<stoned> . is current, .. == parent
<Gwall> how do i make it useable ?
<stoned> you can't
<randy> no :(
<Schuenemann> stoned, I needed to know where the fonts were for blender
<ARM9> Anyone else got the latest issue of linux format?
<intelikey> Gwall ok that's an error in the script you are running.  nothing to do with the command you issued
<randy> keeps saying permission denied
<stoned> the program code is errenous
<Gwall> but it isnt
<stoned> Schuenemann: ok :)
<runlevlelten> are you in /media?
<Gwall> other people can run the same file
<runlevlelten> in that shell?
<randy> i tried graphical and shell
<runlevlelten> try this:
<BluesKaj> oh sorry pyro, din't know ... i know that feeling too
<stoned> Gwall: /root/Desktop/neXus16.4/./jars/regexp.jar this file exists
<stoned> ?
<Schuenemann> if it's a java program, why do you need .sh ?
<stoned> its a shell script that launches a fwe jar files
<runlevlelten> sudo mount -o remount,ro,users  /media/cdrom0
<Schuenemann> ah...
<intelikey> <stoned> Gwall: there is NO directory called .  <<<< sure there is.
<randy> then try accessing it?
<Schuenemann> isn't there a main jar file?
<runlevlelten> yeah
<stoned> stoned> . is current, .. == parent
<intelikey> ls /usr/./
<intelikey> ls /usr/games/./
<stoned> yes
<stoned> should I repeat myself?
<Gwall> stoned:
<Gwall> yes the file exists
<randy> <randy@randy-desktop:~$  sudo mount -o> <remount,ro,users  /media/cdrom0> <randy@randy-desktop:~$ cd /media/cdrom0>< bash: cd: /media/cdrom0: Permission denied>
<intelikey> ls /./usr/./games/./    :)
<stoned> intelikey: refer to my last paste
<runlevlelten> randy, do this please:
<runlevlelten> mount | grep cdrom0
<runlevlelten> and pastebin it pls :)
<stoned> Gwall: have you tried to run the program as a user, in ~
<runlevlelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Gwall> yup stoned
<Gwall> i did that first
<stoned> Gwall: why are you unpacking it to /root?
<Gwall> i wasnt before
<pyro> WOOT i got into it, used ctrl+alt+backspace lolz
<Gwall> i just did it now because as user it didnt work
<stoned> Gwall: and have you checked the file permissions?
<Gwall> uhu
<stoned> mabe you yourself can't access it?
<Gwall> chmod on the file
<stoned> chmod 755 or 775?
<stoned> hell 777 it and try again
<Gwall> chmod +x
<stoned> shouldn' thave to
<randy> http://pastebin.com/d60673089
<stoned> x == executable
<intelikey> chmod 7777 blah
<Schuenemann> doesn't this java program have a jar file?
<Schuenemann> a main jar file
<intelikey> :)
<Schuenemann> Gwall, how did you get the program?
<pyro> can someone tell me if there is a way to wipe out kubuntu and just start fresh?
<Gwall> its a project
<Gwall> friends working on
<stoned> intelikey: like I said, shouldn't have to, since hes not editing it, but whatever
<Gwall> and it works for others just wont work for me
<stoned> pyro: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<runlevlelten> ok, and ls -la  /media/cdrom0
<Schuenemann> and how is the project? is it just a file?
<Gwall> no Schuenemann
<Gwall> its lots of files
<Schuenemann> in a single jar one?
<randy> permission denied
<intelikey> pyro not an easy way
<Gwall> no
<stoned> aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a
<Schuenemann> hmm =/
<Gwall> i have about 12 jars
<stoned> in fact
<soapee01> pyro: sudo rm -rf /
<runlevlelten> ls -la  /media will be alright
<soapee01> pyro: that will kill everything
<olivier> Hello
<stoned> pyro: aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kubuntu-desktop
<soapee01> pyro: including data (on mounted drives as well)
<intelikey> pyro you can use a for loop and wipe out all non-essential packages    but that's not for most people
<randy> yea the ls -la /media works
<olivier> Hello All! I'm new to Linux (Kubuntu)
<aldcor> aldcor
<runlevlelten> pastebin the ouput....
<stoned> pyro: and then sudo aptitude install deborphan && sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<pyro> ?
<intelikey> yeah me too
<randy> http://pastebin.com/d4ab5a5c2
<stoned> I just told you how to remove kde/kubuntu and start fresh.
<pyro> so what do i do to just take out all the crap and start over with a fresh kubuntu install?
<stoned> thats what you asked right?
<pyro> yes
<intelikey> pyro just install fresh
<Schuenemann> stoned, how do I find out if I have a specific font? too much folders
<stoned> I won't repeat myself again
<stoned> !info fresh
<ubotu> Package fresh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stoned> !info fresh dapper
<ubotu> Package fresh does not exist in dapper
<stoned> intelikey: what is fresh?
<NightBird> stoned: what you are after you have a shower?
<stoned> NightBird: what?
<BluesKaj> pyro, are you at the prompt ?
<intelikey> <pyro> so what do i do to just take out all the crap and start over with a fresh kubuntu install?    <intelikey> pyro just install fresh   <<<
<runlevlelten> try sudo chmod 555 /media/cdrom0
<stoned> intelikey: oh
<stoned> that fresh :)
<NightBird> stoned: it was a bad pun
<stoned> I thought it was some package that did some stuff
<stoned> lol
<intelikey> you can't chmod anything on an fs that doesn't have permissions bits
<randy> ok i got chmod: changing permissions of `/media/cdrom0': Read-only file system
<runlevlelten> very unusual problem, btw :)
<stoned> dude man
<randy> haha i hope youre learning from this
<stoned> you can't write to a disc like that
<randy> oops forgot pastebin >_>
<NightBird> next time I reinstall kubuntu I'm going to make a seperate /home and /var directory...
<NightBird> er...
<NightBird> not directory, partition
<intelikey> runlevlelten chmod cdrom ????
<stoned> you just thought about it now?
<stoned> :)
<Schuenemann> how can I know if I have a specific font? There are too many folders in /usr/share/fonts
<runlevlelten> try sudo eject, then sudo chmod 555 /media/cdrom0
<intelikey> Schuenemann find
<Schuenemann> intelikey, manually?
<stoned> you can however use dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom.iso and then mount -t iso9660 rw
<runlevlelten> sorry, heh
<stoned> but you can't edit a freakin cd man
<stoned> c'mon
<stoned> :)
<BluesKaj> poor pyro, he's in stew with too many cooks stirring the pot :)
<randy> then try mounting again?
<intelikey> Schuenemann yeah.   find /base/dir/ -iname <string to search for?
<intelikey> Schuenemann yeah.   find /base/dir/ -iname <string to search for>
<runlevlelten> yeah
<Schuenemann> is that recursive?
<intelikey> Schuenemann yeah.
<stoned> why? when you can setup updatedb to keep your stuff updated and use locate
<stoned> find is a bit cryptic for newbies
<aldcor> aldcor
<randy> im gonna rip out my hair! permission denied!
<intelikey> Schuenemann use  *string*     so it doesn't have to be an exact match
<Schuenemann> intelikey, find . -iname *copper* ?
<intelikey> yep
<stoned> can't expect newbies to know regex
<aldcor> aldcor
<runlevlelten> Don't worry, rather expected that, just checking for something specific
<randy> lemme try cd three
<intelikey> may need   ./
<stoned> Schuenemann: you're the first smart guy i came across in any buntu channel
<stoned> everyone else wants to be spoonfed
<stoned> its sad
<intelikey> find can be choosy about the trailing /
<Schuenemann> stone, excuse me?
<Schuenemann> intelikey, it found using '.' only
<intelikey> k
<Schuenemann> well, not what I was looking for heh
<Schuenemann> thanks
<stoned> Schuenemann: you are unable to accept compliments?
<randy> ok cd three wont work either, so its not the cd
<mordaunt> wait a minute
<mordaunt> are you saying i'm dumb?
<mordaunt> o_O
<Schuenemann> stoned, I didn't understand well
<stoned> I'm not saying anything besides what was said.  Your perception of it, is just that, _your_ perception :)
* mordaunt reports stoned's stash to the DEA
<Schuenemann> why am I smart... and why the first one? :-p
* randy headdesks many times.
<Chousuke> :P
<BluesKaj> yrs ago stoned used to mean drunk
<stoned> Schuenemann: umm
<randy> stoned was also a way to die lol
<mordaunt> lol
<stoned> stoned means in honor to Prophet Muhammad
<[Apollo] > give drugs no chance :D
<runlevlelten> right you've remounted normally, can you pastebin  ls -la  /media again pls?
<BluesKaj> yeah from liver didease
<BluesKaj> disease
<stoned> he was stoned bloody and beaten in the mountain cities around Yethreb
<runlevlelten> This music is good \o/
<stoned> when he was preaching to the non belieers
<stoned> stoned is my nickname in honor to my prophet
<Chousuke> runlevlelten: is your nickname typoed? :P
<mordaunt> whoa man
<mordaunt> just... whoa
<runlevlelten> Chousuke: Yes.
<[Apollo] > is kunbuntu exactly the same as ubuntu just with KDE? does it have the same updates, programs, functionality etc?
<Daisuke_Ido> nobody throws a stone until i say "go"
<randy> http://pastebin.com/d17a8aa6d
<[Apollo] > ok, that was a noobish question, but that's what I am, a noob
<root_> is there anyway to edit the KDE control ceneter without being in the KDE environment?
<runlevlelten> and can you pastebin /etc/fstab pls?
<Schuenemann> [Apollo] , the default programs are generally different
<runlevlelten> sorry, cat /etc/fstab
<stoned> root_: sure.  but please dont' irc as root
<stoned> root_: also, aptitude install kcontrol && kcrontrol
<stoned> kcontrol*
<randy> http://pastebin.com/d79dc01d3
<[Apollo] > Schuenemann: but are there any disadvantages to using kubuntu?
<Chousuke> [Apollo] : The exact difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is that in Kubuntu, kubuntu-desktop is installed by default; in ubuntu, it's ubuntu-desktop
<[Apollo] > Chousuke: That's it?
<stoned> the difference is that Qt > Gtk+/2
<stoned> ok?
<Schuenemann> [Apollo] , some people prefer KDE, others GNOME. And there are freaks that like fluxbox
<Chousuke> [Apollo] : yes.
<stoned> :D
<stoned> Qt FTW!
<notroot_> stoned: is that better...i'm in recovery mode...i turned on translucency in kubunty feisty and it shit the bed
<[Apollo] > and can I use KDE with ubuntu?
<stoned> down with gtk!
<[Apollo] > without having to install kubuntu
<intelikey> [Apollo]  no.  all that each meta package *buntu-desktop depends on is different.
<[Apollo] > oic, well ty
<Chousuke> [Apollo] : yes.
<stoned> notroot_: mind your language
<[Apollo] > what now? :D
<intelikey> <[Apollo] > and can I use KDE with ubuntu? << yes
<[Apollo] > oh
<[Apollo] > ok
<[Apollo] > ty
<[Apollo] > @all
<notroot_> stoned: sorry...i'm just frustrated
<Daisuke_Ido> fluxbox lovers aren't freaks...  Enlightenment users are freaks.
<stoned> notroot_: then don't do that.
<Chousuke> :P
<stoned> notroot_: could you be a bit more specific about what went wrong?
* Daisuke_Ido goes to install the most recent dr17 alpha
<intelikey> [Apollo]  sorry if my post was confusing, i lag just a little.
<notroot_> stoned: is there a file i can edit to turn off kubuntu tranlucencies?
<[Apollo] > np... :) can someone explain to me how I can install KDE then and use it as the default GUI? just "sudo apt-get install kde"?
<Chousuke> [Apollo] : yeah
<runlevlelten> right, unmount it again and do chown root:root /media/cdrom0
<[Apollo] > Will it be the default GUI then?
<intelikey> [Apollo]  install   kde
<Chousuke> [Apollo] : then, select teh kubuntu session from GSM
<runlevlelten> obviously with sudo
<Chousuke> GDM
<Schuenemann> you'll have the option to choose when it's installed
<stoned> notroot_: no
<[Apollo] > ok, I'll try, thank you all
<redshadowhero> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Daisuke_Ido> i would like to figure out why cd/dvds aren't automounting anymore :\
<redshadowhero> wow... that works...
<redshadowhero> I didn't expect that.
<Daisuke_Ido> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Schuenemann> heheh
<stoned> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<[Apollo] > lol
<randy> runlevleten operatin not permitted
<runlevlelten> sudo chown root:root /media/cdrom0
<redshadowhero> hmmm
<redshadowhero> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notroot_> stoned: i turned on translucencies in the KDE control center and restarted the session and when it logged back into x windows my center display did not show anything but the cursor and my 2 secoundary display only showed the background with tranlucent apps in the background that were unusable
<randy> okay did that mount again
<redshadowhero> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redshadowhero> I guess that doesn't have anything funny...
<Schuenemann> !botabuse | redshadowhero
<ubotu> redshadowhero: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<aka_dennister> hey ppl; anyone familiar with kubuntu *and* gentoo available for private chat?
<runlevlelten> yeah
<mordaunt> notroot_:  look for files that changed in your .kde
<stoned> Daisuke_Ido: kcontrol > peripherals > storage media
<runlevlelten> just by inserting the disk
<intelikey> runlevlelten if /media/cdrom0 is a mount point (and it is)  and there is something mounted there (?)  you probably can't chown or chmod it.
<[Apollo] > So, not all programs that use GNOME can work under KDE, right? So sometimes I'll have to use different programs for the same thing depending on which GUI I use?
<redshadowhero> schuenemann: sorry...
<Chousuke> aka_dennister: You'd have more success if you just stated your question
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, =)
<randy> still no access rights.... Should I try restarting?
<Daisuke_Ido> stoned: i'm instinctively distrustful of any kde disk utilities.  the disk and partitions manager actually tried to give me swap space a mount point >:|
<intelikey> randy can i ask a few details first
<stoned> IF you have enough ram, its ok to load gtk2 apps alongside qt apps, as ram is enough to keep both gui toolkit libs in memory and not page
<aka_dennister> Chousuke: i don't want to be rude, discussing another distro in this channel
<randy> Sure
<stoned> IF you have 1gb or ram, you can do it fine
<Schuenemann> [Apollo] , you can
<intelikey> randy what exactly is the issue?
<stoned> if you have 512 ram, system will lag a bit due to two gui toolkit libs in memory
<mordaunt> aka_dennister: as long as the other distro sucks it's ok
<mordaunt> =)
<randy> Cant get permission to my cdrom drive
<runlevlelten> I'm just wondering where the 400:401 comes from.
<Schuenemann> [Apollo] , but generally, if you're using gnome, you like its programs
<intelikey> randy ok is it mounted ?
<stoned> randy: permission to do what
<randy> I want to copy some files off of it to a folder but I cant even access it
<Chousuke> aka_dennister: If the question also involves kubuntu, then it's fine.
<runlevlelten> intelikey: Yes, this I know
<randy> Yes its mounted at the moment
<stoned> randy: and what can't you do?
<Daisuke_Ido> stoned: and on a 400mhz machine with 192mb ram running xubuntu, having amarok and firefox open will make you cry
<[Apollo] > hmm :)
<stoned> read files?
<notroot_> mordaunt: do you know of anyfiles associated to the kde control center?
<randy> stoned: Cant read look at or even open the folder to it.
<intelikey> randy ok would you show me what the output of   mount | grep cdrom     shows please
<mordaunt> notroot_: not specifically
<runlevlelten> It's owned by 400:401, and root can't access it. Nothing out of place in /etc/fstab
<runlevlelten> well, sudoer
<stoned> Daisuke_Ido: you don't have to run xubuntu, use fluxbox or windowmaker or sawfish or something
<stoned> randy: how did you mount it?
<runlevlelten> sudoer can't chown it either.
<stoned> randy: what does mount -l show?
<Daisuke_Ido> stoned: oh, i know that, it was an old machine of my girlfriend's, i was toying around with it :)
<aka_dennister> well, i have some issues with my kubuntu system, so am thinking of trying gentoo...was hoping to find someone more knowledgeable about gentoo b4 i take the leap
<randy> intelikey http://pastebin.com/d286f6b17
<intelikey> now everybody is interested
<mordaunt> notroot_: i would just do a find .kde -ctime - 1    <-- should give you all files changed in the last day
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, ...been there , know the feeling ..was running dapper on a 233mhz pc with 128mb Ram :)
<aka_dennister> <-----control freak
<Daisuke_Ido> settled on fluxbox in the end :)
<runlevlelten> Hence my stuffing about with the mountpoint, after saying _unmount the disk_
<runlevlelten> ;)
<intelikey> give me just a second randy  i'm on dialup
<stoned> I like twm + windowmaker
<ERIK_LIMA> !timidity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> widowmaker
<randy> stoned: can't find show in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stoned> I mean
<Schuenemann> !midi | ERIK_LIMA
<ubotu> ERIK_LIMA: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<stoned> Schuenemann: show?
<stoned> randy: no man
<Schuenemann> stoned, show what?
<stoned> randy: mount -l
<[Apollo] > stoned: widowmaker? LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> no amarok, obviously, but xmms works well
<stoned> don't type show after that come on
<stoned> [Apollo] : hehe
<ERIK_LIMA> I have problems running timidity
<Daisuke_Ido> next project is a slimline frontend media pc
<intelikey> randy issue this command     sudo mount -o reomunt,umask=000 /dev/hdc
<stoned> ERIK_LIMA: I have problems with my woman
<Schuenemann> stoned, what are talking about, brother?
<randy> stoned: http://pastebin.com/d5fa88b69
<stoned> Schuenemann: oh
<aka_dennister> like i said, don't want to criticise kubuntu (been good to me) here, so that's why i was looking for a gentooer who was knowledgable about both distros, for private chat
<stoned> wrong nickname
<stoned> sorry
<Schuenemann> ah...
<ERIK_LIMA> "No instrument mapped. This instrument will not be heard"
<stoned> install freepats
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, install more samples
<stoned> !freepats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freepats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> !info freepats
<ubotu> freepats: Free patch set for MIDI audio synthesis. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060219-1 (feisty), package size 28285 kB, installed size 33224 kB
<Schuenemann> freepats has few instruments
<randy> intelikey: should i unmount my cd first?
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, read that page ubotu provided
<intelikey> no
<Niklas_E> anyone know if there is some thing you can change if you don't want for ex synaptic to get  another version of mplayer?
<Schuenemann> for eawpatches
<ERIK_LIMA> Schunemann: Do you have a sugestion about soundfonts for timidity?
<mordaunt> aka_dennister: gentoo is great if you want to do nothing but spend time tweaking your distro ubuntu/kubuntu lets you get to work on something useful
<Daisuke_Ido> anywho, it's showing everything exactly as it was (poll cd-rom, etc)
<intelikey> randy no.  just issue the command   and then test what ever you have been testing
<stoned> Niklas_E: yes.  You can always pin it in /etc/apt/preferences
<stoned> Niklas_E: or you can use aptitude and put the package on hold
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, yup, read that page. It will tell you how to install eawpatches
<stoned> Niklas_E: i recommend using aptitude
<randy> intelikey: http://pastebin.com/d4ac22341
<randy> Thats what i get
<Niklas_E> aha, thanks ;)
<stoned> Niklas_E: run aptitude, hit /, type package name, highlight it, hit = to hold it, quit
<redshadowhero> can anyone reccomend any good IDEs for java/c++ development?
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, eclipse
<redshadowhero> eww... I hated that on windows...
<Schuenemann> why?
<stoned> Quanta
<intelikey> randy yes.   and you test as per other tests ?
<runlevlelten> randy, remount
<runlevlelten> not reomunt
<stoned> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<stoned> or kdevelop
<drew> this sucks, I cant run as root
<stoned> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 8594 kB, installed size 26204 kB
<Schuenemann> eclipse has autocompile, autocomplete, refactoring and everything
<[Apollo] > redshadowhero: We're talking about Linux IDEs here right?
<stoned> use emacs
<stoned> :)
<redshadowhero> Ah, I'm a mac person... I just prefer stuff more like Xcode tools, I suppose.. but, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<intelikey> randy oh heh runlevlelten pointed out that typo
<aka_dennister> oh shoot...need to go to other user profile
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] :yes
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, get eclipse, man
<runlevlelten> Oh man, I have to sleep
<Schuenemann> or netbeans (java)
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: alright, I'll give it a try
<runlevlelten> I've been awake for so looooooong :(
<randy> ok
<randy> lemme see if i can access it now
<Schuenemann> there is also sun visual studio
<Schuenemann> or something like that
<[Apollo] > go to bed then and get some rest, runlevlelten:P
* randy headdesks again
<randy> permission denied
<[Apollo] > lol
<intelikey> randy my typo.   sorry.     sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/hdc      <<<< is that what you did ?
<randy> yea i retyped it
<randy> didnt give me any output this time
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: does it act like MS visual studio?
<Schuenemann> I think it does
<Schuenemann> but the name is not exacly that, I can't remember
<intelikey> randy ok and   ls /media/cdrom0    says ?
<Schuenemann> I never tested it, it requires 1 GB RAM or so
<redshadowhero> yeah...
<runlevlelten> why does the ownership of the drive differ from what it should be, that's what's weird.
<redshadowhero> thats why I don't like those apps...
<[Apollo] > redshadowhero: you mean like, starting services you never asked for--hogging PC resources?
<stoned> randy@randy-desktop:~$  sudo mount -o reomunt,umask=000 /dev/hdc <-- why are you reomunting it?
<stoned> randy: why are you specifying a umask?
<intelikey> stoned cause i told him to
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : what?
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : I don't understand
<stoned> intelikey: you told him to reomunt or remount?
<[Apollo] > redshadowhero: That's what MS VS 2005 does
<randy> intelikey: when i do ls /media/cdrom0 it says "I hope you go insane and jump in a volcano! Permission DEEENIIIIEEEEDD!!"
<runlevlelten> [Apollo] : I can't go to bed, I'm waiting for this copy to finish :(
<runlevlelten> then I can sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.
<[Apollo] > heh
<[Apollo] > KDE is still installing
<[Apollo] > and all it's dependencies
<runlevlelten> It's been going since yesterday morning
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : I don't use VS
<[Apollo] > which copy if I might ask?
<intelikey> randy  ls -dl / /media /media/cdrom0
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : In fact, I no longer run windows at home anymore
<[Apollo] > redshadowhero: ok, misunderstanding then :P
<[Apollo] > +s
<ERIK_LIMA> Schunemann: I'm installing eaw patches right now. Hope if the MIDI plays correctly.
<runlevlelten> A stupid stupid stupid backup over ssh that a client started.
<runlevlelten> It would have been quicker to just take it.
<runlevlelten> physically I mean
<randy> intelikey: http://pastebin.com/d5ebcf4aa
<[Apollo] > heh
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : I do all my coding for school on Xcode, then port it to the sun server to test it
<ERIK_LIMA> I was listening to "InnerDarkside", both MIDI and MP3 version and I compared the MIDI file on XP and Linux.
<intelikey> randy what does   echo $UID      say ?
<[Apollo] > redshadowhere: oic, never used XCode and never used a MAC, so I'm sorry, can't help you much then :)
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, http://developers.sun.com/jscreator/overview/tours/prodtour/flash/index.html
<Schuenemann> Sun Java Studio Creator
<runlevlelten> not 400:401
<randy> 1000
<ERIK_LIMA> First, the MIDI played on XP was sound near the original MP3 file
* runlevlelten sighs
<intelikey> randy give me a sec to sort all this now.
<ERIK_LIMA> But when I played on Linux I thinked "Somethings wrong!"
<randy> okay
<randy> im calmed down now >_> I got some music going *sigh*
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : Yeah, thats why I was asking for an IDE on linux.
<ERIK_LIMA> Maybe my timidity wasn't configured correctly
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, that's because MIDI is just a protocol... you need to have the instruments
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: But, thats java only, correct?
<Schuenemann> and timidity comes with few instruments
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, yeah, and it's a RAD... I think you should try eclipse
<intelikey> randy pastebin   cat /etc/fstab ;grep 40 /etc/passwd
<[Apollo] > redshadowhero: Sorry, can't help you there either. I use gedit and g++ and makefiles so far to code, compile and link my C++ programs
<Schuenemann> gedit? ugh...
<[Apollo] > heh
<[Apollo] > I'm a noob and don't know much alternatives, remember? :P
<ERIK_LIMA> Schunemann, Have you ever played "Shinobi III"? I was listening to a music from the game in MIDI format and then in MP3
<redshadowhero> Ha ha... I usually use pico/myself... sad, no?
<randy> http://pastebin.com/d3332f68a
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, hmm... no, but I played he-man hehe
<intelikey> pico is a symlink to nano on ubuntu
<redshadowhero> wow... you learn something new everyday...
<aldcor> aldcor
<ERIK_LIMA> and then compare. On XP the MIDI sounded nearest than MP3 and I could listen to all instruments
<runlevlelten> Yep, no such user...
* runlevlelten watches you come round the houses ;P
<randy> o_O
<ERIK_LIMA> But, on Linux, a few instruments was missing. It was caused by freepats.cfg??
<[Apollo] > So, my KDE install is finished. Can someone tell me now how to choose between GNOME and KDE now? I mean, like, what command do I have to type in?
<intelikey> randy sudo umount /dev/hdc
<intelikey> randy do it again.  jsut to make sure
<Daisuke_Ido> [Apollo] : log out and choose kde from the session menu in gdm, and log back in
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, it was because you didn't have those instruments
<[Apollo] > ok, I'll guess I have to close all my programs then, no?
<randy> ok i could hear my cd drive start to spin and when i put it in a 2nd time it said nothing was mounted
<intelikey> randy ls -ld /media/cdrom0
<randy> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-07-20 12:13 /media/cdrom0
<ERIK_LIMA> Schunemann: where can I find them? Do you have any repository?
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: this looks like javascript, or does it do jav code, too?
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, it's that eawpatches you said you were installing
<Daisuke_Ido> [Apollo] : uh, yeah.  logging out is just that.
<runlevlelten> yay.
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, what?
<runlevlelten> we working now randy?
<randy> try mounting the cd now?
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: I was watching the little video... it looks like a javascript thing...
<intelikey> randy sudo mount -o umask=000 /media/cdrom0
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: perhaps I am mistaken
<Schuenemann> to tell the truth, I didn't watch the video (and can't now), but it's made by Sun and it says JAVA Studio Creator :p
<randy> intelikey: http://pastebin.com/d1a4134a3
<ERIK_LIMA> Schunemann: eaw patches have these instruments you mentioned or I need to install soundfonts after?
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: I'll just get eclipse...
<runlevlelten> what you got in dmesg | tail -n 30
<Schuenemann> ERIK_LIMA, no, they're the instruments... next, you'll have to tell timidity to use those samples and not freepats
<intelikey> randy ok the fs on the disk seems to support permissions  thus you will not be able to change that for that disk.   i.e.  use the root account to copy out what you need and then chown/chmod the files
<Schuenemann> redshadowhero, eclipse is cool
<randy> intelikey: ....wha?
<Schuenemann> sun studio is a RAD
<ERIK_LIMA> Right. I will configure it and see whats happens.
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: okay, I know this sounds ignorant of me, but what does RAD mean?
<intelikey> randy the cd itself has the permissions and ownership  you can't change that   and linux is acting accordingly.
<randy> oh
<Schuenemann> Rapid Application Development
<redshadowhero> oh...
<redshadowhero> I see...
<Schuenemann> like dragging something here to make a database connection, those kind of stuff MS users love
<redshadowhero> I was thinking more off applet applet development.
<randy> runlevlelten http://pastebin.com/d64930
<redshadowhero> But, I'm not a ms user.
<randy> So theres NO way i can get the data off?
<Schuenemann> I'm glad to hear that heh
<intelikey> randy the issue is    not an issue.    it's just a matter of having permission to access it.     thus   to extract the data,    sudo -i     and go get it.
<[Apollo] > KDE IS RUNNING. YAY. TY ALL :D
<randy> okay
<randy> sudo -i = root? how do i get back to normal then?
<intelikey> randy you exit
<randy> kay
<randy> thanks alot guys
<intelikey> randy welcome
<K-Ryan> Evening gents
<redshadowhero> Schuenemann: I've been a mac person since '99, and trying to get more and more into *nix
<runlevlelten> Good stuff, enjoy q4 when you get to play it :)
<randy> thanks to you too runlevlelten!
<runlevlelten> np randy :)
<intelikey> randy let that be a lesson in the "format" of data cd's   better to use an M$ format that doesn't support permissions than to lock your self out of your data...   :)
<randy> haha
<runlevlelten> woo! scp has finished :D
<randy> WOOO!!
* runlevlelten kicks clients who copy big files with scp and no compression.
<[Apollo] > :D
* redshadowhero feels guilty that he actually does use scp just for that...
<[Apollo] > KDE rules
<Daisuke_Ido> somehow my entire collection in amarok got hosed
<Schuenemann> "scp
<Schuenemann> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Daisuke_Ido> (the database, not the music itself.  i would have actually cried.)
<samaris> hello
<randy> runlevlelten: one question, now when i DIR the cdrom0 all i get is autorun.inf and setup. I dont see the folders
<Daisuke_Ido> dir?
<runlevlelten> redshadowhero: as long as you don't keep some poor guy like me awake til 2am on monday morning waiting for the stuffing thing to finish
<runlevlelten> then it's your lookout, heh
<intelikey> scp a@b:file[1-8]  . & scp .file[1-8]  a@b        <<<  loop  unending copy
<[Apollo] > ;)
<redshadowhero> runlevlelten: nah, I use it at work to sync stuff to our backup server.
<runlevlelten> randy: dir or ls?
<intelikey> dir works too
<randy> both just show those 2 files
<randy> is there a command to put after dir to show hidden files?
<runlevlelten> I can't help thinking you might be better off taking that strange copy of q4 "back to the store" and getting them to manufacture you a new one.
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey>  ls .*
<intelikey> ls -A
<redshadowhero> randy: why don't you just use ls -a
<Daisuke_Ido> tell your buddy to burn you a new copy.
<aldcor> aldcor
<redshadowhero> or -A
<redshadowhero> oh... intelikey beat me to it..
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<randy> argh! just those 2 files
<randy> *grumble grumble* gonna find a torrent
<runlevlelten> randy... I suggest you have a bad burn
<intelikey> randy df -h   will show in human readable form  the disk usage
<randy> it worked find on windows -_-
<runlevlelten> or if it's not actually bad, it's stuffed up enough that it might as well be
<runlevlelten> randy wait... you have a windows installation?!
<ERIK_LIMA> Schunemann: It's works!!!
<randy> not anymore
<runlevlelten> you can copy the files from a windows installation dude..
<runlevlelten> Oh, never mind then, haha
<Schuenemann> GREAT
<randy> lol
<ERIK_LIMA> The MIDI file is playing correctly
<ERIK_LIMA> Thanks!! :)
<ERIK_LIMA> And good night. I'm leaving. Good bye
<intelikey> Schuenemann what was software emulation of midi hardware ?
<runlevlelten> If you really can't get at it as root on that machine, and you can extract it using windows (assuming you don't want to burn it again)
<Schuenemann> intelikey, he had the default freepats samples
<randy> lemme go to the /media/cdrom/
<intelikey> Schuenemann yeah that's what i said   emulation
<randy> hmm nothing different
<Schuenemann> ahh... silly me
<randy> lemme remount again
<runlevlelten> hang on, gotta reboot something
<[Apollo] > Can someone tell me what could be the reason behind this error message: "/usr/lib/licq/bin/licq-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Ok, the message should be self-explainatory, but what can I do about it?
<randy> WOO IT WORKS NOW!
* randy does a happy dance.
<Schuenemann> does anyone know what font is this? http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=logohc2.jpg
<runlevlelten> Wow, weird. Copy the files while you can, heh.
<randy> i am i am
<caboose_1980> hi
<runlevlelten> It works one mount and not another with the same user et cetera, sounds like poopy burn/media.
<randy> just my luck XD I get a poopy burn from iD
<runlevlelten> indeed
<randy> never take me to a casino :) Youll lose everything
<intelikey> puppy
<randy> my friend found that out the hard way
<intelikey> oh poopy
<runlevlelten> the QC these days
<caboose_1980> im confused
<randy> i went to a casino with him and he was up $100 on $100.  when i got there
<intelikey> hi confused   im unstable
<randy> an hour later he had nothing :)
<caboose_1980> haha thats real funny
<randy> neither did i but i only took 60 bucks lol
<runlevlelten> Yay \o/ client's server didn't explode.
<sfire> mine did
<sfire> lol
<runlevlelten> Always nice when I'm not safe to walk up the stairs to bed, let alone operate a pooter, heh
<sfire> yesterday I "skipped" a reboot... oohhh BAD idea
<sfire> BSoD
<Schuenemann> I always get a lot of money in casinos. I'm banned from all casinos of my state
<randy> why arnt you safe to go up stairs?
<intelikey> reboot ?       yeah bad idea
<sfire> it totally borked this poor windows 2003 server
<sfire> 1 bad move totally waxed it
<runlevlelten> windows server? ugh
<sfire> yea :(
<caboose_1980> i have ubuntu
<redshadowhero> sfire: why not use a *nix server?
<caboose_1980> which sucks more
<intelikey> more than what ?
<sfire> redshadowhero: they refused it.. they wanted sharepoint
<sfire> :((
<caboose_1980> windows
<Schuenemann> nothing can suck more than windows
<caboose_1980> ubuntu
<runlevlelten> Ooh, their new monkey boy has been writing shell scripts with no shebangs..... I hate that.
<aldcor> aldcor
<sfire> Schuenemann: OS-X
<intelikey> well   it probably could,,, but nothing "linux" does
<runlevlelten> I'm tempted to change the default shell to something really weird and exotic.
<Schuenemann> runlevlelten, sorry, what are you talking about?
<intelikey> runlevlelten dash ?
<Schuenemann> this monkey boy and shebangs stuff
<sdlnxgk> anyone running SLI mode??? can't seem to get the second video to link up again
<caboose_1980> what are we talking about?
<intelikey> you
<caboose_1980> sweet
<caboose_1980> with ubuntu i cant download flash and i cant download anything
<sdlnxgk> was playing BF2 and screen went to 640x480 and now
<redshadowhero> sfire: Bah. Tell them that they can't have windows.
<caboose_1980> anyone know how to get past that?
<runlevlelten> Schuenemann: monkey boy = IT manager - a guy who gets paid to hire a real geek when any work needs doing
<intelikey> why do you want to "download" flash ?
<intelikey> !flash | caboose_1980
<sdlnxgk> it's always stuck in 640x480 on log in till I change it
<ubotu> caboose_1980: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<runlevlelten> shebang = the bit in a shell script that actually tells the pooter what language it's in
<caboose_1980> so i can watch videos
<caboose_1980> and play games
<caboose_1980> =] 
<Schuenemann> hmm
<intelikey> see the bot
<intelikey> report to the bot
<intelikey> visit the bot
<[Apollo] > bow down to the bot
<runlevlelten> Then the monkey boy will get in trouble though, and that's not nice
* redshadowhero looks at the bot, but doesn't know what to do with it.
<intelikey> sackrelige
<runlevlelten> still, it would have been fun.
<[Apollo] > BOW DOWN, redshadowhero, BOW DOWN :P
* randy plays the cult theme.
<redshadowhero> NEVER!
<[Apollo] > HOW DARE YOU
<[Apollo] > that's an insult to the holy bot
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<redshadowhero> "Holy bot"?
<intelikey> heh.
<redshadowhero> Doesn't that sound a bit paradoxical?
<[Apollo] > yeah, you don't know??
* runlevlelten points out that "real geek" doesn't mean "real expert", it means "sap who'll stay up til 2am for you"
<randy> and we love the real geek!
<redshadowhero> runlevlelten: nobody could make me stay up that late... but then again, I don't work for the conventional IT crew, either.
* randy builds a throne out of a ton of microsoft xp disks
<miles> hey i just got one question for you guys?
<caboose_1980> that download thing is to confusing
<randy> yes mr. miles
<BluesKaj> real geek's only friend is his "stuff"
<miles> how come...ubuntu is killin windows?!
<caboose_1980> any help?
<randy> Cause windows is death!
<miles> ha
<intelikey> miles care to elaborate ?
<miles> http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/32967/113/
<randy> Dont you know? Every second 1000000 babies are killed by microsoft to make windows?
<miles> thats seriously the 5th article ive seen in the past month talking about ubuntu > windows
<Daisuke_Ido> big whoop
<miles> ive been using linux for the past 1.5-2 years, but i never really felt comfortable using it everyday till i started using ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> that doesn't mean it's killing windows
<miles> are you a bill gates sympathizer?
<Daisuke_Ido> however, it does mean linux is making great strides in usability on the desktop, which is awesome.
<miles> yea
<miles> thats what im getting at
<redshadowhero> miles: why sympathize with him?
<Daisuke_Ido> miles: are you a republican?
<runlevlelten> the thing killing windows is windows sucking.
<miles> sympathize with who?
<miles> i dont vote
<Daisuke_Ido> "if you're not with me 100%, you're against me 100%
<[Apollo] > lol
<Daisuke_Ido> just because i say ubuntu isn't "killing" windows, i'm a gates sympathizer.
<miles> o
<miles> i was just messing with you
<redshadowhero> miles: billy boy.
<Daisuke_Ido> love the red-state rhetoric
<runlevlelten> [02:23]  <Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu isn't "killing" windows, i'm a gates sympathizer
* runlevlelten tuts
<miles> haha
<[Apollo] > >_>
<intelikey> <Daisuke_Ido> however, it does mean linux is making great strides in usability on the desktop, which is awesome.  <<<<  do you mean "more windows like"  ?
<Daisuke_Ido> go go out of context quoting!
<redshadowhero> miles: aka bill gates
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: not necessarily
<Daisuke_Ido> there are also some mac-like strides :D
<miles> see, this is what i realized when i started using linux..."wow i was living in a windows world"
<miles> using linux opened my eyes to see how computers actually work...not just how a windows computer works
<Daisuke_Ido> i think it needs to go in a different direction, but if it does it risks alienating a LOT of people...
<Daisuke_Ido> miles: same here
<redshadowhero> miles: I was the same way, 'cept it was to mac
<Daisuke_Ido> this is the first distro i really feel comfortable using
* Schuenemann too
<miles> i only use my windows partition to play games
<Schuenemann> have tried some others before
<randy> i think ubuntu is like a gateway drug into the linux world
<redshadowhero> but then, I realized that it was the unix way of doing things that I really like.
<[Apollo] > the only thing about Linux that's getting on my nerves is that I have so many new, interesting things to discover and figure out, that I don't know WHERE TO FRIGGIN START!
<aldcor> aldcor
<miles> haha
<Schuenemann> this guy has been repeating that for hours
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido reason i asked,  i don't agree with the premiss    i think that it really means that "linux is becomming more widely known"  not that it's more usable.
<runlevlelten> randy: it's certainly at the boundaries, I don't know how likely it is to get you into other distros though
<[Apollo] > Schuenemann: who? me?
<Schuenemann> no, this aldcor
<[Apollo] > oh
<[Apollo] > weird yea
<Schuenemann> [22:26:32]  <aldcor> aldcor
<miles> i think ubuntu represents linux better than other well known distros like RH
<Schuenemann> he's been doing this for many many hours
<runlevlelten> RH has good and bad points. Not really a fan, but it does have points of technical excellence and philosophical goodness.
<intelikey> represents ?  =  promotes ?
<runlevlelten> and Really Spectacular Brokenness xD
<[Apollo] > Schuenemann: maybe it's a sign? maybe he (?) wants to tell us something?
<Schuenemann> who is he? lessie?
<BluesKaj> the computer magazines are really lining up behind Vista cuz they know what a difficult time ppl will have getting a lot of their fav progs to run on it,> Interesting cuz then the they have a captive market for consumers on "how to " articles about getting Vista to work on their pcs ...more sales :)
* redshadowhero doesn't like Vista. At all.
<miles> the computer magazines are s__t to begin with
* randy has vista on his laptop and doesnt mind it that much.
<miles> they are the same thing every month "speed up your comp in 40 ways"
* randy knows it isnt the best but its bearable to him
<miles> 2600 > other computer related zines
<[Apollo] > XP was/is the best Windows, IMHO. If you can use "good" and "best" in context with Windows anyway.
<runlevlelten> ....and there's been real comedy in seeing all the generic UMS usb sticks and hard drives and monitors with the OMG DESIGNED FOR WINDOWS VISTA
* intelikey had vesta on a lappy  booted one time.   then booted a linux cd and issued     cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<redshadowhero> [Apollo] : I agree with you.
<runlevlelten> crap next to them
<Schuenemann> well, comparing to windows 98, what isn't good?
<randy> XD
<runlevlelten> making mom and pop buy it, thinking everything will need it, when that's pure garbage.
<miles> my work laptop runs vista, and my company has me trying to develop a flex app, its kinda difficult when my oem OS is crippled
<[Apollo] > DESIGNED FOR WINDOWS VISTA sounds to me like DESIGNED NOT CONFORMING TO STANDARDS SO IT ONLY RUNS ON MICROSOFT SYSTEMS :D
<redshadowhero> Yeah
<redshadowhero> I agree with that.
<Schuenemann> users don't know what standards are
<miles> "users" dont really care, they just wanna download music and check their myspace
<runlevlelten> and they implied for months and months and months that all these generic devices were for Vista
<[Apollo] > heh
<intelikey> well [Apollo]  you can inturpret M$ jargon,  are you an employee ?
<runlevlelten> with the "designed for" or the "works with"... all with the vista logo on them
<HayaBusa> hello .. anyone knows anything about RED5 server or knows of IRC for this server ?
<runlevlelten> I know I'm going to bed.
<runlevlelten> Night all :)
<miles> you mean RHEL5?
<[Apollo] > night runlevlelten
<HayaBusa> no RED 5 , IS opensource comm server for flash
<HayaBusa> night runlevle
<miles> o
<[Apollo] > intelikey: was it really that obvious?
<miles> no clue then, sorry
<intelikey> :)
<[Apollo] > :P
<[Apollo] > Even the t-shirt I'm wearing has a Vista logo on it.
<intelikey> is there a penguin standing on it taking a dump ???
<Schuenemann> then your t-shirt sucks
<HayaBusa> I just read a blog that microsoft used pireted program on part of xp
<randy> time to test quake4!
<[Apollo] > haha
<Schuenemann> I just read on a blog that Titanic was run by Windows
<miles> laff
<miles> so was apollo 13
<HayaBusa> hold on
<caboose_1980> i still cant download flash!
<caboose_1980> i need some help
<randy> argh
<intelikey> oh lets not be silly.  bill wasn't typing when apollo 13 went
<[Apollo] > hmmmmm
* miles loves tom hanks
<NickPresta> lol
<ARM9> Tom hanks is some nice pice of meat
<ARM9> oh f***
<ARM9> Did I just say that??
<caboose_1980> where do i download flash for ubuntu 6.6 lts?
<[Apollo] > Is there any way to install dependencies automatically with KPackage? It keeps complaining about 31 packages missing that are needed for just one package....
<intelikey> yeah ya sweedish meet ball,  you sure did.
<[Apollo] > and I'm too lazy to install them all by hand
<Schuenemann> !info flash
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Schuenemann> !info flashplugin-nonfre
<Schuenemann> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplugin-nonfre does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Schuenemann> caboose_1980, you need that package
<intelikey> !repos | [Apollo] 
<ubotu> [Apollo] : The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ice9> hello friends!
<caboose_1980> where do i get that package?
<[Apollo] > intelikey: it's not a package that comes with Kubuntu
<[Apollo] > it's a 3rd party
<[Apollo] > project
<ck42> fighting with getting a new monitor setup to run 1680x1050.  According to the monitor, it's is running 1680x1050 while in kdm, but as soon as KDE starts, it appears to step down to 1400x900.  I've been trying different things with xorg.conf...but w/o any luck.  Anyone else deal with someone similar?
<aldcor> aldcor
<Schuenemann> caboose_1980, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<caboose_1980> where do i get that??
<Schuenemann> you have to type that
<HayaBusa> some wave files stored on windows xp are created using sound forge. 4.5 this is part of the info ::::  Deepz0ne  ISFT   Sound Forge 4.5
<intelikey> Linux is not the command-line based quagmire-enigma it once was.       ahh  poor linux.   linux is dead,  died of enslavement to M$ thinkology...
<HayaBusa> deepzone are crackers
<caboose_1980> where do i type it?
<tzanger> hmm
* intelikey points out that that comment is from a linux-only, CLI user.
<Schuenemann> caboose_1980, in konsole
<caboose_1980> oh ok thanks alot!
<caboose_1980> i have terminal not konsole
<caboose_1980> do i type it there?
<Schuenemann> are using kubuntu?
<caboose_1980> oh no regular ubunto 6.6 lts
<caboose_1980> ubuntu~
<tzanger> I'm trhying to set up an smb share on this system, but it's saying it can't install - "the necessary applications to install could not be found"
<tzanger> I can edit smb.conf myslef, it's all there and it works, but why would this not be working?
<Schuenemann> caboose_1980, ok, do it
<caboose_1980> ok ill try
<makuseru> !vmware
<redshadowhero> Well, it was nice talking to all of you. I'll try to be back on later.
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<redshadowhero> Bye.
<caboose_1980> ok umm...
<caboose_1980> nothing happened
<Schuenemann> nothing?
<caboose_1980> nope
<[Apollo] > aldcor
<Schuenemann> it should've asked you for password
<caboose_1980> nothing
<Schuenemann> well, there is a channel ubuntu-specific: #ubuntu
<Rollergrrl04> hello
* miles loves how his school work gets in the way of his learning
* intelikey went to that school
<caboose_1980> can you start a private chat with me schuenemann?
<Schuenemann> ok
<[Apollo] > ahhh, just managed to install LICQ
<Schuenemann> but I'm married
<[Apollo] > LOL
<miles> lol pwn
<caboose_1980> ...
<Schuenemann> heh I was just kidding
<caboose_1980> lol good
<[Apollo] > you are not married?
<Schuenemann> nope =)
<[Apollo] > ok
<[Apollo] > erm...
<[Apollo] > will pasting 5 lines of error messages be counted as flooding?
<ardchoille> Probably
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<caboose_1980> ughh
<ardchoille> [Apollo] : When in doubt, use pastebin :)
<caboose_1980> it wont let me send the message
<makuseru> how can i install windows using VM Ware?
<Schuenemann> ouch
<[Apollo] > ok :)
<caboose_1980> anyway i got to the part where it askes me my password but when i try to type nothing happens
<ardchoille> caboose_1980: You aren't id'd to nickserv, Schuenemann is so you won't be able to pm
<ardchoille> caboose_1980: But, you can join #caboose_1980 and invite Schuenemann :)
<intelikey> caboose_1980 anyway i got to the part where it askes me my password but when i try to type nothing happens <<<<  so type your password and hit enter
<Schuenemann> yeah
<caboose_1980> it wont let me type anything
<Schuenemann> the letters won't show up, but type anyway
<[Apollo] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30842/ <-- what do those error messages mean and what can I do about them? (they show up when starting LICQ)
<intelikey> it will to
<Schuenemann> they're there
<ardchoille> [Apollo] : Those errorws are due to xorg trying to initialiose wacom devices you don't have.
<stdin> !baddevice | [Apollo] 
<ubotu> [Apollo] : If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<caboose_1980> yay
<intelikey> "oh my, i can't read it to see if it's correct when i enter my password,  what do i do???"    heh
<ardchoille> Thank you :) stdin
<caboose_1980> it worked!
<elite101> wow just after 1week of using kubuntu i think i got it now!!!
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol
<caboose_1980> now its like...doing weird stuff with alot of numbers and letters
<jasf> help me please how do i sign in to kopete under another name?
<miles> jasf - create a new account on kopete?
<aldcor> aldcor
<elite101> no he prob means an existing one
<jasf> k i'll try thanks
<elite101> for kopete
<ardchoille> aldcor: Talking to yourself is a sign of senility
<[Apollo] > ardchoille, stdin: TY
<caboose_1980> ugghh...is something wrong it says this
<caboose_1980> Download done.
<caboose_1980> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<caboose_1980> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<[Apollo] > aldcor
<miles> caboose_1980: you have an i386 platform, correct?
<caboose_1980> i dont know what that is
<elite101> when i enabled resitories for kubuntu there where one that wear restricted. i didnt enable them befor and the application list was at 15,000 i enabled the retrsicited ones and now there are 18,000of them???
<miles> what kind of processor do you have?
<caboose_1980> what do you mean?
<elite101> x86
<intelikey> caboose_1980 so now read the instructions and copy the file where it said to..
<elite101> intel
<miles> i have an AMD64 bit proccessor, therefore i cant DL the flash plugin because it doesnt support 64 bit platfroms
<ardchoille> elite101: Yes, you opened yourself to many more apps, which is a good thing.
<elite101> so why are they restricted? just like hacked apps that do bad things?
<edson> somebody use lm-sensors for module i2c_i801(intel)?
<ardchoille> elite101: Can't be included due to licensing restrictions and such
<nconceicao> hi everyone..
<nconceicao> new ubuntu user here
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey> elite101 you are asking about the concepts of "free" -vs- " non free "
<elite101> so there bad but they wont harm my system?
<nconceicao> and have a quick questions about blue tooth sync
<ardchoille> intelikey: Thank you :)
<miles> free as in beer? or free as in freedom
<nconceicao> what do users typically use to sync on ubuntu?
<nconceicao> bluetooth that is?
<elite101> i know u can do anything in kubuntu just cant see that they where "restricted"
<[Apollo] > aldcor
<intelikey> elite101 they are "non-free"
<edson> somebody use lm-sensors for module i2c_i801(intel)?
<elite101> okay
<elite101> i didnt know u had to acutally pay for things on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> elite101: for example, people in the US can't legally use software that decrypts CSS in Linux.
<nconceicao> soo any recommendations for ubuntu bluetooh?
<elite101> okay ic
<nconceicao> kubuntu not free?
<elite101> im from canada alot of illegal stuff can be done here
<caboose_1980> this is what it said
<caboose_1980> granddaddy@chips:~$ sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/<filename>.deb
<caboose_1980> bash: filename: No such file or directory
<caboose_1980> granddaddy@chips:~$
<ardchoille> hahaha
<elite101> like camcorders in movie theaters and back-up dvd's :):)
<hitmanWilly> nconceicao, apps that aren't open source
<ardchoille> caboose_1980: What are you installing?
<intelikey> free beer / free speach  / free to pay taxes
<caboose_1980> all this again...
<caboose_1980> flash
* hitmanWilly likes the first 2
<ardchoille> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<caboose_1980> im already thereeeee
<elite101> lol is the US$ almost the same as the canadian i think its par or just 0.06$
<caboose_1980> it says i have to get "dapper-backports"
<intelikey> ardchoille he has it on his system,  he just didn't read the output and copy the file.so to the dir yet
<ardchoille> intelikey: Oh, he's not following instructions?
<intelikey> no
<caboose_1980> im confused
<miles> gnash is kind of weak
<elite101> thanx i needed that link for flashplayer9!!
<ardchoille> elite101: Did someone already tell you how to install this?
<dsmith> free taxes? lol
<elite101> no
<elite101> that was java
<elite101> but it didnt work
<caboose_1980> intelikey join the pm #caboose_1980
<elite101> the package or something could not be requested
<caboose_1980> or whatever that is
<ardchoille> elite101: Seems to me you're doing this the hard way, I have installed flash with a single apt-get install command.
<elite101> i didnt know that?
<ardchoille> Probably because you didn't read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<elite101> i asked for java but they wouldnt give me the full name because terminal is case sens.
<miles> if i wanted to make sure i have the latest package in the ubuntu repos, i would type "sudo apt-get upgrade <<package name>>" correct?
<dsmith> flash still hiccups on some websites
<elite101> i am using that link
<dsmith> toyota.com being one
<elite101> i just sayed thanx for someone that posted it
<ardchoille> miles: sudo apt-get upgrade will suffice, provided your sources are current (sudo apt-get update)
<elite101> i need it for youtube videos and other sites that wont run good without it
<hitmanWilly> miles, or just upgrade will upgrade the whole system
<miles> ok, thanks
<Schuenemann> how can I use arial font in kubuntu?
<stdin> miles: no, just run "sudo apt-get upgrade" to upgrade all apackages, you can just do "sudo apt-get install <package>" to make sure you have the latest of that package
<elite101> there is no support for my distro in that flash link but there is one that comes similar
<hitmanWilly> elite101, youtube works fine with it
* dsmith looks at 'upgrade the whole system" and cringes
<miles> when 7.10 comes out, i can type "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<miles> right?
<caboose_1980> ok i need help...soooo much. people start helping me, then they leave me
<hitmanWilly> miles, not quite....
<stdin> miles: not quite, use adept to do it
<miles> mk
<intelikey> dsmith i run  apt-get dist-upgrade   twice a week on dapper
<caboose_1980> someone who can help me join here #caboose_1980
<elite101> how do i enable backports
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<aldcor> aldcor
<dsmith> intelikey: thats dapper
<caboose_1980> i need dapper-backports
<stdin> !packages
<dsmith> I was referring to upgrading from from to the other
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ardchoille> caboose_1980: ARe you on dapper now?
<stdin> ugg
<intelikey> dsmith yeah but it was dapper when it was released and all the crap was breaking too
<dsmith> like 6.10 to 7.04
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Schuenemann> How can I use arial font in kubuntu?
* dsmith will only do clean installs
<intelikey> dsmith oh.  well he wasn't refering to that i don't think
<caboose_1980> oh im confused
<dsmith> oh!...ok hehe
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  install the mstcorefont packages. and they should be in the fonts listings.
<stdin> caboose_1980: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> no, just keeping the system up to date :)
<ice9> I seem to be having some trouble getting Gens to work, the genesis emulator, anybody know anything about it?
<Schuenemann> !info mstcorefont
<ubotu> Package mstcorefont does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dsmith> it dont?
<stdin> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<stdin> Schuenemann: 2 t's
<dsmith> ahhh thats it
<dsmith> lol
<Schuenemann> !info msttcorefont
<ubotu> Package msttcorefont does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> but I see it in apt-cache
<dsmith> and one 's'
<Schuenemann> ?
<stdin> Schuenemann: 2 t's and one s at the end :)
<Schuenemann> doh
<Schuenemann> !info msttcorefonts
<elite101> carboose_1980: i need the same thing too? i dont know if u manually add them to adept?
<caboose_1980> stdin: i have ubuntu not kubuntu
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Schuenemann> it's just an installer?
<caboose_1980> *sigh*
<caboose_1980> im going ot the other ubuntu channel
<elite101> do u manualy type in the backport url and stuff into adept?
<stdin> caboose_1980: then you should be asking in #ubuntu :p and here's the ubuntu link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, it grabs and installs the ms core fonts
<Schuenemann> ok, thahnks
<BluesKaj> well, it's been a long day here ...sacktime , nite all, take care
<hamadooo> hi guys ..  want to reduse the light in my computer .... in ubuntu
<hamadooo> i think reduse is wrong :>
<hamadooo> hope you understand
<stdin> hamadooo: what's your first language?
<hamadooo> arabic lool
<hamadooo> why
<hamadooo> my english is bad i know :P
<miles> !find openarena
<ubotu> Found: openarena, openarena-data, openarena-server
<miles> f yea
<stdin> just looking for a local language channel for you
<miles> im so gonna go pwn some no0bz
<stdin> !arabic | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<hamadooo> oh cool
<hamadooo> thanx man
<stdin> makes it easier for you :)
<hamadooo> i didnt know :>
<[Apollo] > ok, bbl
<[Apollo] -AFK> ice talkig to you all
<[Apollo] -AFK> nice*
<[Apollo] -AFK> talking*
<Schuenemann> thanks
<[Apollo] -AFK> doh
<[Apollo] -AFK> my keyboard
<hamadooo> but you know what .... no one in the channel im alone there lool
<hamadooo> so im gonna stay here and askin about ubuntu and improve my english in the same time :P
<[Apollo] -AFK> at
<caboose_1980> all i want is flash and i get all this crap about dapper-backports and repositories and all this crap
<[Apollo] -AFK> at the same time
<[Apollo] -AFK> :P
<hamadooo> loooooool ok
<[Apollo] -AFK> hehe
<[Apollo] -AFK> now I'm really AFK
<rustalot> how do I get Kopete to log in to freenode properly?
<Schuenemann> caboose_1980, flash is in those repositories
<Biovore> rustalot: I use a real IRC client.. would work better..
<hamadooo> lol
<Schuenemann> hehe
<rustalot> like Konversation?
<Biovore> or kvirc
<Biovore> or xchat..
<Biovore> there about a million of them..
<stdin> kvirc = dead
<hitmanWilly> or irssi :P
<Biovore> what!! no
<stdin> irssi is nice :)
<Biovore> www.kvirc.net
<intelikey> bx
<rustalot> so how do I set up Konversation?
<intelikey> epic
<stdin> Biovore: all development on it has ended
<Schuenemann> rustalot, you're already on freenode, brother
<Biovore> not according to there SVN logs..
<stdin> rustalot: start it up, it's mostly already set up
<DaSkreech> irssi!!!
<DaSkreech> rustalot: alt+space -> konvi -> press enter -> press enter again
<hamadooo> guys .. should i update my kernal from time to time or no need for that ??
<Biovore> but kvirc.net site seems to be down..
<intelikey> security
<[Apollo] -AFK> aldcor
<hamadooo> security ...... this is an answer ? :P
<intelikey> tes
<intelikey> yes
<stdin> Biovore: what svn branch is it in?
<DaSkreech> hamadooo: If you like :)
<hamadooo> ok :)
<Biovore> 2.3.6
<DaSkreech> hamadooo: I only do it if I need hardware to work (better) or security updates
<caboose_1980> ok ive done all the repositories now what?
<hamadooo> and is it easy to update the kernal
<Biovore> 3.2.6
<Biovore> I check it out a week ago..
<Biovore> theres life on #kvirc
<rustalot> basically I see no reason to use irssi or some other command line IRC client
<Schuenemann> caboose_1980, sorry, at which step are we?
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, once its in the repos, yes, otherwise no
<caboose_1980> im done with the repositories i think
<Schuenemann> did you install flash?
<caboose_1980> join this #caboose_1980
<hamadooo> i afraid doing this may make some troubles to my ubuntu
<hamadooo> cuz in 3 days i made format 3 times
<DaSkreech> hamadooo: You can jump back  to the old kernel if you want
<DaSkreech> It keeps it around
<DaSkreech> saved my butt at least one
<DaSkreech> once
<hamadooo> ok i wanna check which kernal i have now ?? how to do that ??
<stdin> hamadooo: uname -r
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, uname -r
<klobster> is there any programs to make a DVD or vcd out of my avi files?
<stdin> hamadooo: in konsole
<hamadooo> ok
<hitmanWilly> klobster, k3b
<stdin> klobster: I think devede can do it too
<hamadooo> command not found ?
<hamadooo> hamadooo -r
<intelikey> hamadooo also no one answered your Q    yes it's easy to update the kernel if the "main-security" repository is enabled   you just    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> hamadooo: the command is "uname -r"
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, no, uname -r is the cmd
<Schuenemann> devede is cool
<klobster> hitmanWilly: that emovix option?  I was about to try it, but is there a program that will help me to write menu's etc?
<DaSkreech> hamadooo: uname not your name
<hamadooo> aha ok
<Schuenemann> devede can covert to dvd, svcd, vcd...
<hamadooo> intelikey ... so i don't need to compile anything ????
<intelikey> no
<hitmanWilly> klobster, not sure, don't really do that myself...
<klobster> devede looks interesting.
<stdin> hamadooo: you probably don't want to compile your own kernel, unless you have some special requirements
<stdin> besides, it takes _forever_ :p
<hitmanWilly> stdin, not on my box :P
<hamadooo> now i have this .... 2.6.20-16
<redshadowhero> I've decided that I don't like eclipse... where can I find javac and java commands?
<hamadooo> is that the last one ?
<hitmanWilly> hamadooo, that's the newest ubuntu one then
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey> hamadooo perhaps i answered too quickly.   if you did not compile your vidio driver or your kernel   then no you don't need to compile to update your kernel
<stdin> hitmanWilly: takes about an hour on my 2.8GHz box
<Schuenemann> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hamadooo> ok thanx :)
<hitmanWilly> stdin, that's an ubuntu kernel for ya :)
<hitmanWilly> stdin, about 15 mins on my gentoo box with a 2.2 ghz amd :)
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Moooo
<stdin> hitmanWilly: I'll have to do a benchmark, it's been a while since I've compiled a kernel (I think it was 2.6.15)
<hitmanWilly> stdin, but that's HEAVILY stripped down....
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: I know it's naked
<DaSkreech> +
<intelikey> hitmanWilly actually  that's bloat for you.   i compiled several kernels on this 350mhz box in less than an hour,   just don't build everything you know you will never need on there.
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, not quite naked, more of a thong bikini :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, and, yes it actually is bloated for a gentoo box
<ice9> I seem to be having some trouble getting Gens to work, the genesis emulator, anybody know anything about it?
<dr_willis> ice9,  clarify the problem?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Ohh ohhhhh! Oh my eyes!
<Schuenemann> !doesn't work | ice9
<ubotu> ice9: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<dr_willis> !find gens
<ubotu> Found: python-genshi
<ice9> well its a sound issue, when I play a rom, the sound is slow and staticy, but if I minimize the Gens window, it speeds up and sounds crystal clear
<dr_willis> where did ya get gens from anyway
<dr_willis> !find sega
<ubotu> Found: rosegarden, rosegarden-data, rosegarden2, rosegarden4
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Now I'm seeing linus in a tho... ohhh
<dr_willis> dgen - Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator
<ice9> I get it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290008
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, go to sleep with that in your head tonight >:)
<DaSkreech> No I'm already using mental floss
<miles> omg i was pwnin some no0bs in openarena
<Biovore> hmm open arean / q3 ripp off..  but its fun still.. hehe
<Schuenemann> omg... I need a font called Blair or a very similar one
<ice9> so anybody have an idea about my sound issue?
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Schuenemann> intelikey, how can I search if that font is available?
<intelikey> </shrughs>
<Schuenemann> =(
<dr_willis> what is asking for a blair font?
<Schuenemann> I am
<Schuenemann> you have it?
<dr_willis> google i guess.. ive never seen or heard of it.
<Schuenemann> http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/7418/logohc2.jpg
<dr_willis> where did it originally come from?
<Schuenemann> it's the lower one
<Schuenemann> from Tony Blair maybe... I don't know
<DaSkreech> I would so use a font naemd Tony
<elite101> why no the Diablo font
<elite101> not*
<Schuenemann> does it look like blair?
<elite101> no its the one thats on fire
<elite101> it just looks cool
<Schuenemann> but I need the one in that logo
<elite101> what logo?
<dr_willis> find some font archives and start looking i guess.
<Schuenemann> http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/7418/logohc2.jpg
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, no! I prefer to reinstall kubuntu and compile every program from source
<elite101> i am using word perfect in scho fimilar with some fonts and what they look like
<elite101> school*
<Biovore> word perfect has a port for linux as well :-P
<elite101> whats thego for?
<elite101> do u need the exact one? try arial black
<Schuenemann> elite101, I don't understand
<elite101> logo
<Schuenemann> arial black is the upper one
<elite101> my computer is freezing im udapteing and downloading and calculating disc space and on kopete
<elite101> so i type and backspace and it doesnt show it lol
<elite101> but do u need the acutal font to inport to something? the font looks like Arial Black
<elite101> maybe bolded too
<Schuenemann> I need the font of that logo
<elite101> so exact colour and everything
<Schuenemann> ?
<elite101> Use arial black if it doesnt work try to find the source of this pic see if someone put a caption or something on it like the font and say 192X272 frame?
<elite101> there should be some info if u look this up on google.com/images
<Schuenemann> I used... it says the font name is blair or signa
<elite101> some pics will include on ppls site
<DaSkreech> no offense
<elite101> and u cant find the font type rite
<DaSkreech> what does this have to do with Kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> well, it started as "does kubuntu have this font" ?
<elite101> what do u need the font for?
<elite101> try searching in kubuntu the fonts and see if its there
<elite101> if not try to find a font archive like what someone said upthere^
<elite101> download it and see if it works?
<Schuenemann> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to feisty via apt-get?
<crimsun> Schuenemann: yes, via edgy.
<Schuenemann> so, can't be from dapper to feisty?
<crimsun> it works for some people [depending on your subset of installed packages] 
<wolferine> Schuenemann, no
<crimsun> it is not supported.
<Schuenemann> hmm
<stdin> see the upgrade guide
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<crimsun> a _base_ (ubuntu-minimal) dapper install will dist-upgrade to feisty directly, yes.  I highly doubt you have simply a base install.
<Schuenemann> alright...
<randy> Okay guys, Im getting mad again. My sound stopped working >_<
<randy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wolferine> randy, explain
<wolferine> whinning will do nothing for you
<randy> im going through the sound blaster audigy setup
<wolferine> randy, and?
<randy> im gonna try to finish it to see if that helps XD
<randy> i had it working automatically before w/o this setup
<randy> but it just quit on me
<wolferine> keep your questions to one line please
<mboso> I installed gutsygibson because I couldn't wait to try KDE 4, but the KDE that i logged into is verison 3.5.7
<mboso> what do I have to do go get kde4?
<mboso> i actually upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 then did apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> mboso, there should be a seperate kde4 repo, not sure what it is
<DaSkreech> mboso: Umm why didn't you just install KDE4 ?
<DaSkreech> Wouldn't that have been less painful
<DaSkreech> also I hope you really like a) svn updates and compiling or b) bug reports
<DaSkreech> and by bug reports I mean patchhes
<falcon41> holo
<falcon41> hola
<mboso> I wanted to do try out gutsy anyway, kde4 made the decision easier
<mboso> DaSkreech: yeah, doesn't bother me. been fixing broken debian/ubuntu install for years.
<falcon41> ghfwefhg
<DaSkreech> mboso: lookit kubuntu.org for the kde4 repo
<falcon41> } hola
<DaSkreech> I think under Gutsy there is an option to apt-get install kde4
<DaSkreech>  I may be wrong
<stdin> there are only the alpha KDE4 packages
<DaSkreech> stdin: Well duh :)
<stdin> KDE4 is nowhere near ready to run on the desktop
<DaSkreech> Yeah apparently he doesn't care about that
<mboso> its not my main machine so I can live with it.
<stdin> mboso: and KDE4 won't ship in gutsy by default, neither in gutsy+1
<DaSkreech> Mebbe not gutsy +2 either
<stdin> it may be stable enough by then, but no guarantees :p
<khaije1> fwiw fedora 8 will ship kde4 by default
<DaSkreech> stdin: that might be LTS so I don't think they would chance that
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Yeah I saw
<stdin> DaSkreech: no gutsy+1 will be LTS
<DaSkreech> apparently no KDE3 either
<DaSkreech> by default
<stdin> khaije1: yeah, but KDE4 won't be out by then :p
<DaSkreech> stdin: when was that decided?
<DaSkreech> stdin: It will 4 days before I think
<stdin> DaSkreech: not sure, but JRiddell announced it at aKadamy
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ping ?
<khaije1> stdin: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/FeatureKDE4
<stdin> I was in #kde (or was it #konversation), but anyway, there will be a "release" of KDE4 by the time fedora comes out, but it'll be more of a RC
<edgar> can someone help me?
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<redshadowhero> are there any utilities for burning a .iso to a disk on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> stdin: Fedora is coming out in November. I think that's enough time
<stdin> k3b
<edgar> um
<edgar> I need
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<edgar> to setup wireless internet here
<edgar> but its not working
<edgar> :(
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edgar> idk how to follow that
<edgar> :(
<stdin> redshadowhero: k3b is installed by default, it's in the multimedia menu
<redshadowhero> stdin: thanks, I didn't know what could do it.
<DaSkreech> edgar: open it and read it. where you need help we will step in
<edgar> ok
<edgar> how do i find
<edgar> my card?
<intelikey> will this work ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38415
<edgar> i dont know the name of it
<DaSkreech> edgar: the instructiosn for that are at that page
<DaSkreech>  WiFihowTo
<stdin> DaSkreech: KDE4 development is currently *way* behind atm, it probably won't be a full release by then, but hopefully not far off
<DaSkreech> KDE4.0 won't be a full release by anymeans in any case
<khaije1> anyone know if autocomplete is avialable for python in kdevelop?
<edgar> i dont got a wireless router
<DaSkreech>  There should be a list of things that >wont< ship with KDE 4.0
<edgar> i steal my signal
<stoned> what?
<stoned> why?
<edgar> Cause its there? :|
<stoned> what/
<edgar> and its expensive in Dominican Republic
<stoned> weed?
<edgar> hat?
<stoned> what?
<edgar> whaT?
<edgar> wtf?
<stoned> what are you talking about ?
<DaSkreech> stoned: Stop smoking. He's talking about wireless signal
<edgar> man
<stoned> dude stop smoking crack.
<stdin> intelikey: well, just looking at the bottom, I noticed you don't supply any arguments to SERVER and CLIENT
<edgar> wtf did yall link me to?
<edgar> idk any of this
<edgar> cant someone explain to me step by step what to do?
<DaSkreech> edgar: Did you see the link on WifiHowto ?
<stoned> ohhhh
<edgar> yea
<stoned> steal my signal
<intelikey> yeah stdin just caught that my self
<stoned> the wording threw me off
<stoned> how can you steal your own signal?
<edgar> i dont got a router
<intelikey> stdin   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38416
<stoned> but then I realized he is stealing wireless signal from elsewhere
<DaSkreech> edgar: what don't you understand?
<edgar> so wtf am in this page for?
<edgar> anything
<edgar> why am i even in this page?
<DaSkreech> edgar: what are you asking about?
<intelikey> stdin also the set -e was on the wrong line
<edgar> i want to use wireless internet
<stdin> yeah, I noticed that too
<edgar> but it doesnt show it here
<edgar> it says my wireless device
<edgar> is disabled
<edgar> hello?
<samaris> hi
<hitmanWilly> edgar, are you using knetwork manager to set this up?
<edgar> yea
<edgar> knetwork manager
<hitmanWilly> edgar, what exactly is it saying?
<stdin> intelikey: I'd move line 92 to after you check for the daemon or non of the variables will be set
<stdin> intelikey: in SERVER()
<edgar> it says
<edgar> no wireless network found
<edgar> and then
<edgar> when i got ot
<edgar> manual configuration
<edgar> it says wireless device disabled
<stoned> hey!
<stoned> stop stealing stuff.
<hitmanWilly> edgar, ok, did you try enabling it?
<cdnpenguin> edgar: what does lspci say about your wireless card?
<intelikey> line 92 ???
<edgar> yea
<edgar> i tried
<edgar> hold up
<cdnpenguin> eg mine says: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<edgar> let me do it again
<edgar> to show u what it says
<edgar> when i right click
<edgar> and do enable interface
<edgar> it doesnt do anything
<cdnpenguin> also, running iwconfig by itself should list your wireless devices
<hitmanWilly> edgar, can you pastebin the output of iwconfig?
<stdin> intelikey: [ -r /etc/default/$NAME ]  && . /etc/default/$NAME
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<edgar> i go to a terminal
<edgar> and put
<edgar> iwconfig?
<cdnpenguin> yes
<edgar> sudo iwconfig ?
<edgar> or just iwconfig?
<hitmanWilly> edgar, yes, that should list any wireless devices on the system
<hitmanWilly> edgar, either or
<intelikey> stdin  yeah i know where line 92 is  just don't see what you are saying
<cdnpenguin> either or should work
<cdnpenguin> as a regular user iwconfig will not let you make changes
<intelikey> oh wait i think i got it.
<stdin> intelikey: you should move that to after you check for and install dnsmasq, or after dnsmasq is installed you don't source the config
<cdnpenguin> but you do not need root or sudo to see if your card is supported
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30860/
<edgar> there
<intelikey>     DAEMON=/usr/sbin/dnsmasq
<intelikey>     test -x $DAEMON || apt-get install dnsmasq
<intelikey> move the test up to 90
<edgar> u talking to me?
<hitmanWilly> edgar, ugh, broadcom cards...
<intelikey> edgar no
<cdnpenguin> I have a broadcomm, works fine
<cdnpenguin> I am using the bcm43xx driver in the 2.6.22 kernel
<cdnpenguin> but the ndiswrapper has worked in the past, the fact that iwconfig shows something here is promising
<stdin> edgar: you need to reassociate with the access point
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, we actually have broadcom drivers now? wow...
<edgar> how?
<cdnpenguin> yuo
<cdnpenguin> erm yup
<cdnpenguin> I am using it right now
<cdnpenguin> first of all edgar, is this a laptop your are on?
<hitmanWilly> so no more "this laptop doesn't use broadcom for wifi, right?"
<hitmanWilly> :)
<edgar> yea
<edgar> :)
<cdnpenguin> well, I still have an unholy hate on for broadcomm
<intelikey> stdin yeah i had all the test/install lines up top then as an after thought mofed them within respective functions...    so   if you notice anything else that looks out of place just  kick me.      that was the rough draft anyway
<hitmanWilly> like me with ati...
<hitmanWilly> anyway...
<cdnpenguin> and supposedly there is not full throughput yet, which is not an issue at my apartment (too many other APs to get even close)
<cdnpenguin> me and ATI as well
<hitmanWilly> edgar, anyway, do you know the name of the network you are trying to reach?
<cdnpenguin> iwlist eth1 scanning
<hitmanWilly> or that works too :)
<edgar> linkseys
<edgar> is one
<edgar> dont remember the others
<mortici> whats the best way to upgrade to kubuntu 7.04
<cdnpenguin> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, you'd better take it from here, my wifi is pretty rusty...
<cdnpenguin> I have been a long time wifi user
<cdnpenguin> more of a lontime wifi fighter
<hitmanWilly> lol
<edgar> so
<edgar> should i put that?
<redshadowhero> wifi fighter?
<cdnpenguin> this stuff always seems to fight you the whole way
<redshadowhero> thats classic
<hitmanWilly> mine works, i just almost never use it (intel chipset)
<intelikey> i'm a one day networker   PERIOD
<edgar> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<edgar> ?
<cdnpenguin> looks right
<edgar> nothing happend
<cdnpenguin> then dhclient3 eth1
<cdnpenguin> should grab an IP
<cdnpenguin> before you try that
<cdnpenguin> if you cannot connect, try ifdown eth0
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, see if its even up? ie ifup?
<hitmanWilly> :)
<cdnpenguin> tough to tell
<stdin> intelikey: I'd do a check to make sure all the tools are installed, like dnsmasq, ipmasq and ipmasq-kmod too
<cdnpenguin> when I first got this laptop, the card would associate and then die after ~200 KB
<edgar> shits fialing
<edgar> :(
<edgar> failing
<hitmanWilly> edgar, can you paste the output of the ifdown cmd?
<cdnpenguin> does iwlist eth1 scanning do anything?
<intelikey> stdin did i miss some?   checked for ssh iptables and dnsmasq   i think they will depend on the rest
<cdnpenguin> one cool thing about the kernel drivers for the bcm43xx is that kismet works with them
<edgar> edgar@edgar-laptop:~$ ifdown cmd
<edgar> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<edgar> edgar
<stdin> intelikey: ahh, yes. <- brain fart
<cdnpenguin> I never did get the ndiswrapper to work with kismet
<cdnpenguin> sudo ifdown
<cdnpenguin> it will take your wired network offline
<hitmanWilly> edgar, sorry, sudo ifdown eth1
<cdnpenguin> so don't do it until you get an ip from the wireless lan
<stdin> intelikey: and where is ip.conf from?
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30862/
<intelikey> stdin i use it to set static ips for several boxen.          [ -f /etc/ip.conf ]  && . /etc/ip.conf || Q='192.168.0.2'
<intelikey> stdin if it's not there it just defaults to 192.168.0.2
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, I was just woundering
<intelikey> server defaults to  192.168.0.1
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30862/
<edgar> thats what it did
<stdin> intelikey: oh, and you seem to still start sshd even if /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run exists
<hitmanWilly> edgar, ok now sudo ifup eth1
<intelikey> stdin hmmmm  i'll  look into that.
<cdnpenguin> ifup only really works if there is an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<stdin> intelikey: you run the test, then exit 0 anyway. but there is no test on the functions exit status anyway, just the test
<cdnpenguin> edgar: what happens when you try this command:
<klobster> if I install the libcdio-cdda0 and libcdio-paranoia0 wwill my cd rippers rip digitally, or do i need to configure something?
<cdnpenguin> lsmod |grep 80211
<intelikey>          have to barrow this monitor for a minute.   but i'll bring it back.
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30863/
<edgar> that
<Agent_137> grrr.
<Agent_137> i keep getting "enter valid installation path" when i try to get the flash tarball installed
<Agent_137> and i'm wondering if i can't just drag the contents into the right spot with a sudo'd konqueror
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, ok, this has officially jumped past my wifi knowledge level
<cdnpenguin> heh heh
<cdnpenguin> its not that bad
<cdnpenguin> I am just trying to figure out what driver he has loaded
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, i figured what with the lsmod and all :)
<stdin> edgar: post what "iwlist eth1 scann" shows to pastebin
<edgar> sudo?
<edgar> sudo iwlist eth1 scann?
<stdin> edgar: no sudo, and only 1 n
<cdnpenguin> I don't need it
<intelikey> ok sdtin i'll make the /usr/bin/sshd  a variable and if that test fails i'll blank it    errr set it to  :
<stdin> typo
<cdnpenguin> iwlist eth1 scanning
<stdin> cdnpenguin: scan == scanning
<edgar> no scan results
<stdin> it's a "shortcut" to it
<mortici> whats the best way to upgrade to kubuntu 7.04
<mortici> from 6.10
<hitmanWilly> !upgrade | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<cdnpenguin> I edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<edgar> :|
<cdnpenguin> changed edgy to feisty
<hitmanWilly> mortici, do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<cdnpenguin> then aptitude dist-upgrade
<mortici> no i don't think so
<mortici> no i don't
<edgar> man
<hitmanWilly> mortici, then i would suggest what cdnpenguin said
<cdnpenguin> that is not neccesarily the "best" or "easiest" way :)
<edgar> ubuntu is too damn complicated
<stdin> intelikey: you could just wrap check_for_no_start in an if statement, and change the exit code to 1 if the no-run file exists
<cdnpenguin> compared to what edgar
<edgar> they need to make a dvd one with everything included
<edgar> windows
<cdnpenguin> ah
<cdnpenguin> I thought you might be a troll
<edgar> damn why kubuntu gotta be so beautiful
<edgar> what?
<cdnpenguin> nothing works like you describe on windows either
<edgar> :o
<edgar> have u been toying with me?
<intelikey> well stdin after review it seems that if the nostartup is there then the script exits   so it's sufficient
<cdnpenguin> my Dad;s laptop is a case in point
<cdnpenguin> no, I am trying to help
<edgar> but u said im a troll :o
<stdin> intelikey: ah, ok
<cdnpenguin> some very smart people helped me, I am taking my turn :)
<hitmanWilly> edgar, no, he said he thought you *might* be one
<cdnpenguin> well, bringing up the windows comparison is flame bait
<edgar> i think some things like a wireless card, should not be this hard
<DaSkreech> in any case
<DaSkreech> edgar: based on what?
<cdnpenguin> and yes, I was specific in my choice of words :)
<cdnpenguin> this is not a technical problem
<edgar> out of the box stuff
<cdnpenguin> it is easy with the proper hardware
<cdnpenguin> it is broadcomms fault
<edgar> :
<edgar> (
<cdnpenguin> not linux
<edgar> :(
<hitmanWilly> edgar, broadcom cards are notoriously bad for linux compatibility
<cdnpenguin> edgar, one final command for you
<edgar> man, i love this kubuntu. Looking beautiful. Now I might have to go back to windows. Screw you Bill you win again :(
<edgar> whats the command sir?
<cdnpenguin> uname -r
<DaSkreech> edgar: how are you on the net btw?
<cdnpenguin> btw, on my last laptop, I had a Prism54 card supported out of the box
<edgar> ethernet
<cdnpenguin> which was better than windows on the very same laptop
<edgar> dell makes ubuntu laptops now
<edgar> 8)
<edgar> they need to put kubuntu
<edgar> kde > wack fat gnome
<DaSkreech> preach :)
<stdin> edgar: it's only an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop away
<edgar> yea but sometimes it screws up
<edgar> good for dell though
<cdnpenguin> on a clean install it shouldn't
<edgar> not being bastards and all
<cdnpenguin> and don't touch /etc/apt/sources.list
<cdnpenguin> and stay away from automatix
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, heh, my intel card works flawlessly on my hp
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, so well, in fact, ive forgotten most of my cmd line wifi stuff
<edgar> what was that last command?
<DaSkreech> I've never had to get Wifi to work
<edgar> man look at that dell laptop they got for 774, beautiful
<edgar> $774
<cdnpenguin> uname -r
<edgar> 2.6.20-15-generic
<cdnpenguin> ok, and then what about "lsmod |grep 80211"
<cdnpenguin> ya, intel may have turned a page with their linux support
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30867/
<edgar> what u mean?
<edgar> intel is bad or good?
<hitmanWilly> edgar, good as of late
<DaSkreech> they have open source drivers
<cdnpenguin> edgar:
<cdnpenguin> sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<edgar> ayo
<edgar> domincian republic is full of crooks
<edgar> so if i gotta download something
<edgar> it might take a while lol
<edgar> thier internet only goes to 384/downstread
<edgar> strema
<DaSkreech> Not following that logic at all
<edgar> its slow internet
<cdnpenguin> it should not be that big of a download
<cdnpenguin> where I live we have sick bandwidth
<cdnpenguin> a local ISP offers 25Mbit connection
<edgar> DAMN
<cdnpenguin> I had it for a month, and it was as fast as advertised
<edgar> wheres that?
<edgar> must be FIOS
<cdnpenguin> Calgary
<cdnpenguin> in Canada
* DaSkreech packs his swim trunks and heads there
<cdnpenguin> I am now slumming it on a 10 Mbit connection
<cdnpenguin> for less than $50 CDN
<edgar> lucky bastard
<edgar> i lived in NC
<cdnpenguin> the joys of 2 massive ISPs going head to head for 15 years
<edgar> we would be the last state
<edgar> to get FIOS
<cdnpenguin> this is over cable
<cdnpenguin> so pretty much the whole city has access
<cdnpenguin> our telco and cable companies have fibre everywhere
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, heh, paying almost that much for a lousy 400k...
<cdnpenguin> I have wanted to live elsewhere for 10 years
<hitmanWilly> cdnpenguin, well, that and cable
<cdnpenguin> but I can't leave my bandwidth behind
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30868/
<edgar> did yall get that paste?
<clever_> alguem pode me ensinar a instalar programas no ubuntu studio/
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> I think :)
<DaSkreech> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<edgar> usted
<edgar> sabes espanol?
<NickPresta> !javaws
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javaws - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> !java | NickPresta
<ubotu> NickPresta: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<klobster> what is the command to test speed on your hard drives?
<DaSkreech> hdparm
<klobster> does it work for cd drives?
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, I already have all the sun-java6-* packages but apparently they don't include javaws when the java5 packages did.
<cdnpenguin> dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> no clue :)
<edgar> for me?
<edgar> ?
<cdnpenguin> yes
<DaSkreech> edgar: No for NickPresta
<edgar> but he just said it was for me
<edgar> dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter
<DaSkreech> sudo I think
<edgar> da
<edgar> edgar@edgar-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter
<edgar> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: bcm43xx-fwcutter is broken or not fully installed
<cdnpenguin> sudo aptitude reinstall bcm43xx-fwcutter
<khaije1> isn't there a cd maintained somewhere with FOSS apps for windows?
<khaije1> i'm looking for it now and can't remember what it was called....
<edgar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30870/
<cdnpenguin> there is something messed with your install edgar
<cdnpenguin> I would also do the "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<edgar> oh ye
<edgar> i aint upgraded
<edgar> and with only 30kbps
<edgar> i aint going to. Ill just install windows :/
<edgar> thhanks for your help
<khaije1> edgar: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cdnpenguin> he is "free" to do what he wants
* khaije1 jests
<cdnpenguin> ditto
<DaSkreech> edgar: upgraded ?
<cdnpenguin> I no longer have the fight to jest about conversions anymore :)
<edgar> ?
<cdnpenguin> I have been a linux user for a long time
<DaSkreech> cdnpenguin: http://www.thewebsbest.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=70&Itemid=27
<elite101> help my kopete froze i cant rite click on it to close it at all
<cdnpenguin> I am not going to convert any more than I have
<edgar> man i love kubuntu
<edgar> :(
<khaije1> cdnpenguin: still a failed linux baptism, is kinda sad
<hitmanWilly> elite101, alt-f2, then xkill
<hitmanWilly> elite101, then click on the window
<edgar> and i want a linux laptop but their video card sucks on the cheap one
<elite101> thanks
<hitmanWilly> elite101, nice little rick to remember
<Daisuke_Ido> edgar: go with an intel chipset.  it sounds like a bad idea, i know, but they're well supported :)
<hitmanWilly> *trick
<edgar> man i think thats what i had in my old PC
<edgar> shit was trash
<edgar> on linux
<edgar> super slow
<edgar> 1gig ram too
<edgar> :(
<edgar> everyone kept saying it was the video card
<edgar> and i had the intel chipset
<edgar> but it couldnt get fixed
<intelikey> ok it works on both the server and client end,  can be called as an init script or not.     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38418
<cdnpenguin> that was funny skreech
<hitmanWilly> elite101, that's another nice thing about linux, you can kill just about anything instantly either that way or via cmd line
<intelikey> stdin i'm calling that finished     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38418
<intelikey> latereee  you all...
<cdnpenguin> have a good night all
<NickPresta> doesn't intelikey want a mkdir -p on line 32?
<elite101> wow lol i used xkill on kopete missed the windows and hit the taskbar and it disapperd try to bring it up by clicking on the desktop it just went black the screen but i can still see my mouse
<elite101> will kubuntu idle the hardrives after a while or shut them off i was going to leave my pc running overnight
<DaSkreech> elite101: alt+ctrl+Esc
<elite101> whats that for?
<elite101> to get out of the black screen
<elite101> nvm xkill shortcut
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<elite101> but will kubuntu idle my hardrive? and shut it off i dont wanna move themouse in the morning and then hear the harddrive click on so harshly
<DaSkreech> I think so
<elite101> i dont care if it idles but if it shuts off i am downloading from ktorrent
<DaSkreech> then it it won't
<evil-rhino> how do i set kedit (instead of kate) as a default text editor?
<elite101> okay
<evil-rhino> er nevermind, i figured it out.
* redshadowhero thinks its quiet... too quiet
<NickPresta> >_>
<redshadowhero> What?
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
* dsmith cranks his laptop up
<dsmith> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dsmith> omgBIllGates
<dsmith> !omgBIllGates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omgbillgates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> is FAMELIX any good of a linuxdistro for that windows kinda feeling
<elite101> or P.u.d for mac look?
<dsmith> im on factoids checking out the responses
<elite101> well i gotta pack it in lol its 1:42 in the morning !!!
<elite101> my eyes are starting to get blurry and i think i have a CRT sun burn!!! on my fave
<elite101> face*
<dsmith> dont you just hate those?
<DaSkreech> elite101: Night!
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i will prob sleep in untill like 2pm in the afternoon samething everynight
<elite101> bye
<dotz> !psd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotz> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<dotz> hi is it possible to open photoshop psd files in kubuntu? i tried openning with krita it seems like the layers are wrong
<NickPresta> dotz, try in The GIMP
<dotz> oh ok
<Mantan> I require assistance refinding or changing my password, I forgot it
<Mantan> srsly guys. this is not cool. I need sum halp
<Mantan> fyi I'm running off my kubuntu disk
<Daisuke_Ido> well, there's no root account by default...  i suppose you could reinstall
<jahshan> if you are on the install disk
<jahshan> you can sudo to root
<jahshan> and then run passwd -u *
<jahshan> i think
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks. kubuntu_95_safely-remove_umount_dialog.diff should be removed from kdebase too.
<Mantan> how can you mount the hard drive while running from the kubuntu cdrom?
<Mantan> i want to edit /etc/passwd from vi and remove the root password
<Mantan> i don't think it's running shadow passwords
<ejortegau> hey guys. Small question. I'm using kubuntu on my laptop, which has a synaptics touchpad. When I tell KDE to inver left and right buttons, it doesn't work... buttons are still right handed. But If I plug an USB mouse, the changes are applied to it, but not the touchpad. Any ideas?
<ejortegau> Mantan: you have other options... boot from grub/lilo normally with init=/bin/bash, remount / rw and do passwd
<ejortegau> Mantan: I've never liked editing passwd/shadow files
<ninHer> hi all
<ejortegau> hey guys. Small question. I'm using kubuntu on my laptop, which has a synaptics touchpad. When I tell KDE to inver left and right buttons, it doesn't work... buttons are still right handed. But If I plug an USB mouse, the changes are applied to it, but not the touchpad. Any ideas?
<Mo0oSaH> hi my azureus keeps shutting down everytime i open it..
<fdoving> Mantan: you should just hit 'esc' wile booting grub, then select your recovery kernel, then use 'passwd <username>' and 'reboot' you don't need to use the livecd. and certainly not edit /etc/passwd manually, the password is stored in /etc/shadow anyway. but don't edit manually please :)
<froud> can anyone help with recording from skype on kubuntu
<Mantan> thanks fdoving - i will give it a whack
<ejortegau> fdoving: recovery kernel will automagically log you in as root?
<aldcor> aldcor
<jeff_> i am using emerald to manage my themes, but it only changes the top bar of my windows... how can i change my xchat theme/skin
<jeff_> anyone on?
<jeff_> i have a theme manager for xfce but im looking to change the way xchat and my other apps look. im not sure what to download
<redshadowhero> !beryl | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jeff_> i have a theme manager for xfce but im looking to change the way xchat and my other apps look. im not sure what to download
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jeff_> ahh so emerald just changed the look of the window?
<jeff_> what changes the look of the apps, like how i see screenshots of people who have awesome looking xchat windows
<MaTiAz> jeff_: You need to customize the program itself via the app's settings
<jeff_> i cant download a skin for it?
<Sneer> Hi, is it possible to install kubuntu the way so that root is activated in a standard manner? When changing system settings, I would like to be asked for root password, not mine... I can activate the root account afterwards, but this doesn't help.
<Daisuke_Ido> Sneer: no
<Daisuke_Ido> does it matter what password you're asked for?
<jeff_> because so far i can only see how to change the chat window settings, not all of the rest of the xchat window
<jeff_> i thought there must be either a skin for xchat, or a skin for gnome since it runs under gnome (or so i was told)
<Sneer> Daisuke_Ido: Yes, it matters... :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> either way you're getting the same access.
<Daisuke_Ido> running limited by default and requiring your password to do administrative tasks is perhaps the most sane method i've seen so far
<Sneer> Hmm, but when installing some software from terminal, I need root account to do (the things not offered in packasges) and it seems to me quite strange to use two different passwords.
<Sneer> Otherwise yes, I agree it is a good choice to ask password, but root one, or, simply, some other oen than mine woul be better to make difference between standrad access and admin access
<kraut> moin
<Dialntone> I c :D
<ejortegau> how do i get a left handed mouse when using a synaptics touchpad?
<ejortegau> i mean, the buttons behaviour
<ejortegau> so i guess noone over here is left handed?
<ejortegau> OR, no left handed guy here has a synaptics touchpad
<ejortegau> :)
<arun> how do i disable my DHT firewall?
<alakhia> can someone help me with basic networking please? I can't get my ethernet connection working.
<Level15> alakhia: could you provide more details on what you have tried so far?
<alakhia> Level15: I used the fakeraidhowto guide to install kubuntu dapper
<alakhia> Level15: did debootstrap, chroot, etc. Now, when I reboot, the kernel loads up fine
<Level15> alakhia: ok... that doesn't sound to be the least bit related to networking...
<alakhia> Level15: but i get no networking. Ping fails
<Level15> ifconfig shows anything?
<alakhia> Level15: ifconfig shows nothing, but -a does show eth0
<Level15> ok, so i guess the kernel sees your NIC... i'm going to assume it's not a drivers issue. I know it's a dumb question to ask, but is the cable properly connected?
<alakhia> Level15: i know that my resolve.conf is correct ... but not sure what other files to check
<alakhia> Level15: networking was fine when I used the livecd 1 hour ago
<Level15> nevermind resolv.conf if plain ifconfig doesn't show eth0
<Level15> is that a desktop or laptop?
<alakhia> Level15: desktop
<alakhia> Level15: how can i be sure it is not a driver issue? The ethernet card is from realtek
<Level15> only one NIC on it? no sencond MoBo cards?
<Level15> well, i think if it were driver related ifconfig -a woulnd't see it
<alakhia> Level15: ah, ok
<Level15> though you can check dmesg and see if there's anything there showing that the kernel DID or DID NOT find it...
<alakhia> Level15: you know, my /etc/networking/interfaces file is blank
<Level15> does your network use dhcp?
<Level15> if so, run "sudo dhclient", then ifconfig (no -a) to see if eth0 shows now
<alakhia> Level15: i guess so ... not 100% sure
<Level15> well, since you are not sure that probably means yes :) otherwise you would know and would have to config network by hand
<alakhia> Level15: Cool, ran dhclient and now i have networking!
<alakhia> Thanks, Level15!
<alakhia> Level15: ping finds www.yahoo.com! :-)
<Level15> hm then you need to fix your interfaces file
<alakhia> Level15: add "auto eth1" in there, I guess?
<Level15> let me check mine :)
<Level15> ok, this is strange... mine doesn't mention eth0...
<Level15> i'm not too familiar with this on (?)ubuntu yet...
<alakhia> Level15: maybe it is called something different? I guess if I reboot and am still having problems, I'll come back and ask. This gets me going for now!
<Level15> ok then. sorry i can't be of more help
<redshadowhero> How can I add an mp3 plugin for amarock?
<Fr0de> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alakhia> Level15: oh no, you were of plenty help! :)
<Level15> you know what we need? we need creative to support Ogg on their mp3 players
<alakhia> Level15: thank you
<Level15> ok, np
<redshadowhero> Level15: I suppose, but what are the benefits of Ogg over mp3? I'm asking this as a serious question, mind you.
<pag> redshadowhero, ogg is free, and I've heard it has better quality at lower bitrates.
<Level15> redshadowhero: AFAIK, its compression rate is a little bit better... besides, if mp3 players supported open formats, we wouldn't have to be installing additional stuff from offshore servers just because some dumb patent issue
<redshadowhero> I know that ogg is free, but I didn't know about the additional quality.
<redshadowhero> Level15: perhaps; I've just always used mp3s, but then again, I haven't always used Linux, so that changes things a bit, I suppose.
<Level15> are there any player which support ogg? what about stereos?
<pag> Level15, some less main-stream players do support ogg - I'm not sure about stereos
<Level15> any brands? I might want to buy one :)
<pag> Level15, and you can get some iPods to support oggs as well, but that costs battery-life  ( see !rockbox for more info)
<Level15> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<redshadowhero> Fr0de: thanks, that did help.
<redshadowhero> Fr0de: with the mp3 support, I mean.
<Fr0de> redshadowhero: no worries :)
<redshadowhero> Fr0de: but amarock crashed after loading that.... however, once I restarted it, it was fine. Weird though.
<Fr0de> redshadowhero: these things happen sometimes..
<redshadowhero> Fr0de: Not as often as on Windows, but yes, they do
<Level15> does anyone feel like giving me a hand with my touchpad?
<redshadowhero> Uh, whats wrong with it?
<Level15> i can't get the buttons to work left handed...
<Level15> i know it seems dumb...
<Level15> but it just WON'T work...
<redshadowhero> Hmm, you can't change the options under the mouse settings?
<Level15> i did... works for usb mouse, not for touchpad...
<redshadowhero> Hmm, odd...
<Level15> really odd
<redshadowhero> let me check it on mine, and see if its the same thing.
<Level15> ok thanks
<redshadowhero> actually...
<Level15> (if i had a mac, i wouldn't have this problem...) but then again, do i really want a mac?
<redshadowhero> its the same problem here...
<Fr0de> Level15: maybe setting the buttons with xmodmap might help?
<Level15> Fr0de: i didn't know xmodmap would also affect mouse buttons... how does that work?
<redshadowhero> Level15: I have a mac, and I do like it a lot... its just, they are so darn expensive.
<concussin> does anyone know how to change the desktop look from osx back to normal
<Level15> redshadowhero: i heard leopard wil be Unix'03 certified...
<concussin> ?
<Fr0de> Level15: I haven't played with it for a while, but I definitely used it to remap buttons on my trackball, so it might do your touchpad, too?
<Level15> Fr0de: ok, let me try check that on google
<Level15> concussin: are you using that baghira thing i guess?
<Fr0de> Level15: in a terminal type 'man xmodmap' :)
<Level15> Fr0de: well, i think it might work
<redshadowhero> Level15: I know. Its about time, too. I'm tired of people telling me it isn't really UNIX at all...
<concussin> level 15 : well i dunno it had like an initial setup when i booted up, and thats where i change the look
<concussin> but now i can figure out how to change it back
<Level15> redshadowhero: well, i think that and solaris is the only real Unix thing you can use on x86 hardware...
<Level15> concussin: how did you change it to look like mac on the first place?
<redshadowhero> Level15: True, true. Its just that I'm told that OS X is nothing more than a toy. Its annoying, especially since I'm the guy who fixes the macs at work.
<concussin> from this intial setup thing before you login
<pag> concussin, systemsettings -> desktop -> Behaviour -> no menu bar at the top of the screen
<Admiral_Chicago> !libcssdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcssdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<concussin> that it thanx pag
<Level15> redshadowhero: i haven't really used OS X... i know it looks nice, but some of my friends who have owned a Mac have ended up selling it... i think it's because they are too used to linux, though
<pag> concussin, np :)
<redshadowhero> Level15: OS X was my introduction to *NIX-based systems. When I figured out how flexable and easy it was, I obviously wanted to know more.
<Level15> so you are a mac guy, right?
<blizzzek> i am connected via krdc to an windows server... i am wondering how to upload files from my computer?
<redshadowhero> Pretty much... its what they pay me to do at work.
<redshadowhero> Though, I do like linux...
<redshadowhero> the server at work is linux.
<Level15> xmodmap didn't work :(
<Level15> redshadowhero: where do you work? and what do you do over there exactly?
<redshadowhero> Level15: Well, I'm not sure I should say *exactly* where I work, but I work at a research center for my university. I just keep the macs running, and connected to the network.
<redshadowhero> Level15: I just make sure that X11.app is installed, we have their MAC address on file, and answer any mac-related questions.
<Level15> redshadowhero: fair enough. sounds like a nice job :) i want to get one myself because this thing of keeping studying and living on scholarships is... well, not profitable
<redshadowhero> Level15: Well, this one is nice because I get to learn this stuff while I am at school.
<redshadowhero> Level15: Which gives practical experience, of course.
<Fr0de> Level15: I found it took a bit of playing to get xmodmap to do what I expected it to.. maybe you're giving up too quick?
<Level15> Fr0de: no, as a matter of fact xmodmap has exactly the example of how to invert the buttons...
<Level15> Fr0de: but it didn't work :(
<Silent_G> hello
<pag> !hi | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Level15> redshadowhero: nice. then you can get better job when you are out of school
<Silent_G> when im trying to open mp3's in amarok, its crashing, it stays loading :S is there a fix
<pag> !mp3 | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Level15> there we go again...
<redshadowhero> Level15: Thats what I was planning
* redshadowhero thinks that mp3's must be a very popular item.
<Level15> where is slackware distor based? US or somewhere else?
<AlonzoTG> Let me bring in my bot.
<pag> redshadowhero, for the statistics on factoid use: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<AnnaBot> # Appears as ANNA
<AlonzoTG> !greet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnnaBot> (#G1<:EA10M1) I am Anna! I give Comic Strip Chat and UBUNTU help!
<Fr0de> Level15: that sucks, I was hoping xmodmap might be the trick for you.. oh, well.. maybe you should try to figure out the details of the trackpad, then submit a bug to the "mouse mapping settings" developers, whoever they may be..?
<AlonzoTG> I wrote my bot in C++. :)
<AlonzoTG> You can Google!
<redshadowhero> actually... The mouse button config is in /etc/sysctl.conf.
<AlonzoTG> !google kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnnaBot> (#G210E010M1) Kubuntu - The KDE DesktoprnUser friendly operating system based on KDE, the K Desktop Environment. With a predictable 6 month release cycle and part of the Ubuntu project, Kubuntu is ...rnwww.kubuntu.org/ - 8k - Jul 21, 2007 - Cached - Similar pagesrnDownload - www.kubuntu.org/download.phprnScreenshots - www.kubuntu.org/screenshots.phprnFAQ - www.k
<pag> AlonzoTG, iirc no own bots allowed... you might get in trouble with that
<AlonzoTG> What if it can Google?
<redshadowhero> pag: thanks for the factoid usage thing.
<Fr0de> AlonzoTG: isn't that what a browser will do for you? :P
<Level15> Fr0de: i guess i can read the docs on libsynaptics... and if i'm not to lazy, maybe even write a small piece of code which will invert the buttons :)
<AlonzoTG> Yeah but this is faster.
<Fr0de> Level15: that's the spirit! :D
<pag> AlonzoTG, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<redshadowhero> Level15: I think you can manually change the mouse buttons in /etc/sysctl.conf
<AlonzoTG> =(
<Level15> redshadowhero: which section of it? just opened the file but can't find anything with the word mouse on it
<AlonzoTG> !part
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnnaBot> (#G210EA10M1) <Chr>
<Level15> oh, maybe you mean i need to add something to it?
* Fr0de has to go - good luck :)
<redshadowhero> Level15: it was a long shot, I found it under a mac help bit, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11230.html
<Level15> maybe you are right... let me check
<Level15> no it seems to be exclusively for mac mice
<redshadowhero> Level15: yeah... but I figured it might be the same on a windows 'top, considering...
<redshadowhero> Level15: I shouldn't have assumed
<Level15> well, thanks, though
<redshadowhero> yeah... but now... I have to know.... this sort of thing bothers me when I can't figure out something.
<Level15> it's plainly amusing that something this simple is not that simple after all,  uh?
<redshadowhero> Level15: actually..... it is highly amusing...
<Chanshe> hi alle
<Chanshe> frage.. wie registriert man sich hier?
<pag> !de | Chanshe
<ubotu> Chanshe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<redshadowhero> Level15: I know you said that xmodmap didn't work, but did you try the command like "xmodmap -e "pointer = 2 1 3 4 5""?
<Level15> i did "pointer = 3 2 1"
<redshadowhero> and it only changed the mouse...
<redshadowhero> I was thinking there might be something else other than "pointer" that you could try
<redshadowhero> what is the output of xmodmap -pp
<redshadowhero> for me, it goes up to 9.
<redshadowhero> Perhaps, some of the later buttons are trackpad buttons?
<Level15> up to 9, 3 and 1 swapped
<Level15> i think those are related to double tapping and tapping on special sections of the touchpad
<redshadowhero> oh..
<redshadowhero> curses, foiled again.
<Level15> leave it that way... don't worry
<redshadowhero> Level15: try "man synclient"
<Level15> seems to be useful for setting other options... but nothing related to mouse buttons mapping :(
<redshadowhero> well... I'm out of ideas, then...
<Level15> me too... don't worry, it doesn't matter that much...
<Level15> brb
<miles> !find opengl
<ubotu> Found: cl-sdl-opengl, libghc6-opengl-dev, libopengl-perl, libopengl-ruby, libtiff-opengl (and 2 others)
<miles> how do i find the 2 others?
<miles> !find opengl | more
<ubotu> more: please see above
<miles> wtf
<redshadowhero> Level15: actually, its late... I'm tired...I've got to sleep sometime... I'll catch you on here some other time, I suppose.
<miles> he was quick to get out of here
<ice9> hello friends!
<ice9> I am the scorpion king
<ace2016> Hi all
<ace2016> anyone knows what configures the network on startup?
<hatter> can anyone see why this in my fstab would not be mounting on boot ?  //backup:/backup /mnt nfs defaults 0 0
<stdin> ace2016: the /etc/network/interfaces file
<ace2016> i have 2 partitions, one is a fresh install
<ace2016> one is an older one, i tried copping /etc/network from the fresh install to the older one but the network does not work
<ace2016> both are using the same kernel from the /boot partition
<stdin> should work
<ace2016> i know but it does not
<stdin> what type of net?
<ace2016> dhcp
<stdin> wired?
<ace2016> the only difference was that the whole system was upgraded, everything, apart from the hard disks
<ace2016> the fresh install is after the hardware upgrade, the older one was before the hardware upgrade
<ace2016> yes its a wired network
<stdin> did you upgrade the NIC?
<ace2016> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<ace2016> stdin: upgraded motherboard/cpu/gfx/ram
<Level15> ace2016: ifconfig -a shows the interface?
<Level15> and what about ifconfig alone?
<ace2016> ifconfig just shows the interface but its not configured with an ip address
<Level15> ace2016: which interface?
<Level15> hm
<ace2016> eth1
<ace2016> well this is the fresh install now
<stdin> ace2016: tried just configuring it with system settings?
<Level15> do you have 2 NICs?
<ace2016> stdin: can't get into graphics, nvidia card is having problems, i've downloaded the beta drivers now
<ace2016> Ok so i'll reboot go into the old install, get graphics up and running, and then come back here on the second machine
<ace2016> ok?
<stdin> ace2016: ahh, ok. I can tell you what you need in /etc/network/interfaces, it's simple
<Level15> ace2016: hey, if eth1 shows up i think you have 2 nics. are you sure the cable is on the right one?
<ace2016> just one nic
<stdin> ace2016: "auto eth1" on one line, then "iface eth1 inet dhcp" on another
<ace2016> auto eth0
<ace2016> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ace2016> but ifconfig has: eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:E4:7B:F9
<ace2016> and it somehow works???
<stdin> ace2016: check what's in /etc/iftab
<ace2016> its working fine now, and i'm using it
<ace2016> eth0 mac 00:0d:87:33:a6:3a arp 1
<stdin> is that the MAC address of eth1?
<ace2016> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:E4:7B:F9
<stdin> that's why it's not called eth0 then
<ace2016> ok i'll come back soon
<neusonce>  hey guys dose anybody know how to get a encytpted dvd to play on  ubuntu ?
<neusonce> no matter what i do  it flat out refuses to play
<pag> !libdvdcss2 | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Narada> hi; i was upgrading to feisty through the gui tool and it gave an error; now it seems to have stopped at 56%; what can i do to verify this
<dromer> what is a good kde program to see all your system-specs ?
<ADiCT3D> Hey i have a question, I'm looking for an app that converts a link or a text file to an mp3/ogg/flac etc audio file anyone know of anything like this?
<pag> Narada, what error did it gave?
<Narada> pag: Something about unable to install samba in a /var/ location
<Narada> now its stuck at preparing to configure kubuntu-docs
<pag> Narada, for how long has it been stuck there?
<Narada> for a few mins; but it said in the error message that the upgrade aborts now; although the window is still up
<Narada> sigh :(  if i reboot now i bet it won't boot
<pag> Narada, hmm.. try waiting for couple more mins, and if nothing happes, then abort the upgrade, and finish it up via command-line
<Narada> pag: can you do half with gui and half with cmd line
<pag> Narada, they're both just frontends, so it should work
<zero> startin up...
<zero> loading, please wait...
<ben__> hi, does anyone know if kde4 beta will be released on schedule
<zero> kinit: name-to-dev-t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/921ea426-e
<zero> kinit:trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/921ea426-e.......
<pag> ben__, probably... I don't know will it be packaged for kubuntu though
<zero> kinit:No resume image, doing normal boot...
<zero> what is that?
<zero> it makes the boot time bigger
<ben__> zero: thanks
<zero> hey pag
<zero> why thanks ben?
<pag> zero, I have no idea what does that error mean, sorry.
<zero> :(
<zero> i have to wait a lot to finish booting
<Narada> pag: okay back to command line but apt is saying could not get lock
<zero> is there anyone that might know?
<pag> !aptfix | Narada
<ubotu> Narada: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Narada> pag: i take it the left and right arrows are not included
<pag> Narada, they're not
<Narada> wow it's doing a lot of stuff
<pag> Narada, yup.. it should almost finish your upgrade
<pag> Narada, I'd suggest you run " sudo apt-get install -f ", " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " and " sudo dpkg --configure -a " if it gives any errors
<Narada> pag: will do; although looks like i might have to wait a while :)
<Narada> i wish i'd done it on the command line to begin with
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> it worked and i'm on my regular old partition now
<Ace2016> i love this setup, hate to loose it
<Ace2016> Anyone know how to copy everything from one hard disk to another and make everything keep working?
<Ace2016> its going from a single disk to a dual disk raid array
<Ace2016> and the new disks are sata not ide
<aldcor> aldcor
<lumens> c nessuno italilano????
<pag> !it | lumens
<ubotu> lumens: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Narada> pag: it's finished no errors; should i run those commands anyway
<pag> Narada, try " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<Narada> hmm tons of packages
<pag> Narada, yup yup.. upgrade hasn't gone through yet then..
<Narada> okay switched to one of the vts and started that
<Narada> pag: all done; anything to run or make sure now?
<pag> Narada, sudo apt-get install -f
<Narada> pag: http://rafb.net/p/HoJ16D52.html
<pag> Narada, yup... sudo apt-get autoremove  then
<Narada> done; anything else? should i do th dpkg reconfigure or anything else to ensure everything is bootable?
<Silent_G> hello , can someone tell me a programme that can make a backup of a DVD that is protected?
<pag> Silent_G, k9copy ?
<Silent_G> does it copy everything and get updated often?
<Silent_G> like clonedvd for example
<pag> Narada, I thing everything should work now... sudo dpkg --configure -a  maybe, but it's probably not needed anymore
<Narada> okay done; that command didn't do antyhing
<pag> Silent_G, I don't know, it's just reccomended in some factoid (I can't even remember which one of them)
<pag> Narada, ok. the everything *should* be fine.. cross your fingers and boot :)
<Narada> okay; fingers crossed; this is nerve wracking
<Silent_G> ok, any help with webcams ? i have a webcam connected to the pc how can i use it?
<pag> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Silent_G> thankz :)
<Silent_G> also , any help with digital cameras?
<pag> Silent_G, they should work out-of-the-box
<Silent_G> ok
<pag> (at least mine does)
<Silent_G> so digital cameras should work out of the box
<Silent_G> mine has a card reader tought
<Silent_G> the card reader is connected with usb
<Silent_G> and the digi cam has some smal fat card
<Silent_G> 2.2GB
<Silent_G> :S
<pag> Silent_G, well.. as said they *should*.. I can't promise anything
<Silent_G> ok :P
<Narada> pag: omg it boots! only error i got was that it wasn't able to find /dev/hdb1 which was my second hard drive; any idea what's happened to that device it's not there anymore
<pag> Narada, check, if /dev/sdb1 is present
<Narada> pag: yeah it is; sda and sdb; strange!; these are both ide not sata;
<pag> Narada, libata :(  blame the new kernel
<aldcor> aldcor
<pag> Narada, kdesu kate /etc/fstab  and change hdbX to sdbX and after command sudo mount -a
<Narada> pag: okay i'll change fstab; my samba mounts also stopped working; any immediate known issues with that?
<pag> Narada, not any I've heard of...
<kevinyo> 
<Narada> how can i disable the power manager in kde
<grul> !power manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> !energy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about energy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grul> :(
<Neil3> !powermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Narada> hehe
<Narada> np
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone knows how to mount a PDA? i know the bus device Nr it uses via lsusb, but i don't know where to go from here..
<samaris> hello
<samaris> some can help me?
<iarwain_> samaris: hiya
<iarwain_> we'll try :)
<samaris> i have a new laptop and i just install ubuntu and i cant hear any sound
<iarwain_> Press F2, and type in "kmix" without the ""
<iarwain_> anything muted there?
<samaris> no
<iarwain_> what sound card do you have?
<samaris> i dont know its a gateway mt3707 the stiker says ati radeon xpress 200m
<iarwain_> that's your graphic's card :)
<iarwain_> post the output of this command in pastebin => "lspci"
<samaris> where do i check it?
<samaris> this is the computer http://www.gateway.com/retail/mt3707.php
<iarwain_> open up a terminal (konsole), type in "lspci", copy-paste the output of that command to pastebin.ca, and give me the link
<iarwain_> that works to
<iarwain_> too
<iarwain_> xD
<[ifr0g] > How do i disable networkmanager ?
<[ifr0g] > i guess most of you dislike it !
<[ifr0g] > :)
<iarwain_> samaris: seems to me it's just a kinda standard audio thing
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : try right-clicking on it? don't know if that's what you want
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, i want to disable it, i dont want it at all.
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : sudo aptitude remove knetworkmanager
<alesan> re
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : that's what i think would help you
<samaris> what does that mean?
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, Its that simple :).. ok thanks.. will do that.
<alesan> I have a problem with my pc, Ubuntu can see only 3GB even if I have 4GB installed. this is the output of my dmesg:
<alesan> http://pastebin.com/d4ede953c
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : np's :)
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, what about knetworkconf ?
<[ifr0g] > Is that part of it ?
<dv_> help! ktorrent suddenly crashes every time I start it
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : don't think so. You just want to get Knetworkmanager gone? Or the whole Shibang?
<dv_> there is absolutely no way to get in the program, it crashes. I dont want to lose my partially downloaded torrents. what can I do?
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, k
<[ifr0g] > i think i got to restart..
<[ifr0g] > brb.
<samaris> this is what say in the audio part
<samaris> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)
<samaris> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<samaris> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
<samaris> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
<samaris> 0
<iarwain_> dv_: try starting it via terminal, perhaps you get an error
<iarwain_> samaris: hmm
<dv_> "Qt: Warning: QGArray::at: Absolute index 0 out of range"
<samaris> ????
<dv_> and then the crash dialog appears
<iarwain_> samaris: idk about that, but did you try installing drivers? i might be completely wrong, but since it's ATI idk
<dv_> is it possible to continue the downloads with another client?
<iarwain_> dv_: try google for a solution?
<dv_> or is my data lost forever?
<iarwain_> dv_: continuing is possible
<dv_> already googled
<iarwain_> dv_: :)
<iarwain_> dv_: azureus picks them up as far as i know
<iarwain_> dv_: but to be sure, make a BACKUP
<iarwain_> dv_: trust me :)
<samaris> where do i find it?
<iarwain_> samaris: gonna search it for you :)
<samaris> thanks
<iarwain_> samaris: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide should help you out
<runlevelten> dv, what's the boggle with bittorrent?
<iarwain_> samaris: havent followed that guide since i own Nvidia
* runlevelten scrolls up
<samaris> ok thanks
<iarwain_> samaris: np's :)
<runlevelten> dv, can you run ktorrent from a terminal for me, and pastebin the output when it crashes?
<runlevelten> cheers :)
<dv_> http://rafb.net/p/HdsOhY98.html
<dv_> the first two errors are harmless, they just refer to dead xorg.conf input device entries
<dv_> I mean, ktorrent did crash several times in the past, but it has never been this bad before
<dv_> if I had known ktorrent is so extremely unstable...
<runlevelten> and the backtrace..
<dv_> http://rafb.net/p/dqFde290.html
<[ifr0g] > when i plug in my wifi dougle i get..
<[ifr0g] > Jul 23 13:48:57 blackbox NetworkManager: <debug info>^I[1185187737.302491]  nm_hal_device_added (): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_457_163_noserial').
<aldcor> aldcor
<[ifr0g] > Instead it previously synced with ndiswrapper on edgy
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : hmm, don't know ndiswrapper
<[ifr0g] > Now i am on fiesty after an upgrade.
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, is it safe to remove network-manager ?
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : and your internet doesn't work?
<dv_> ah! manually setting dhtSupported to false in the ktorrentrc file does the trick
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : don't know. I would let it be installed, just to be safe
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, it works, ..
<dv_> so, never ever use dht with ktorrent
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : so what's the problem then? you lost me :)
<runlevelten> ktorrent really needs to settle - it's such a good client but the stability lets it down.
<runlevelten> by the way, in my experience you usually get a better experience getting it from the vcs
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, I recently did an upgrade on edgy to fiesty, everything works fine only my wifi dougle which worked previously on ndiswrapper broke, every timei plugit in it says device created as per above by network manager, Where on edgy it synced with ndiswrapper. i dont remember seeing the networkmanager line in syslog file. so i was thinking if it will work if i remove that.
<runlevelten> which is weird, I know, heh
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : did you check the forum for similair breakage? Perhaps you need a newer version of ndiswrapper? if you completely want to remove networkmanager, try this "sudo aptitude purge knetworkmanager"
<aldcor> aldcor
<iarwain_> yeah, that's you xD
<runlevelten> Oh look, there's a 2.2 package.
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, already did remove it. cant purge itnow
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : i should've known that ^^
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : it still doesn't work? no newer versions of ndiswrapper or the like? Forum doesn't give anything?
<aldcor> aldcor
<[ifr0g] > iarwain_, Checking that now.
<iarwain_> [ifr0g] : okay :)
<lumens> italiano
<lumens> c nessuno italiano
<karyn> english
<ttan> io italiano
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lumens> thank you
<Narada> what package is it to start using the nvidia driver; there seem to be quite a few nvidia packages
<samaris> hello
<Neil3> hey all whats the name of the app that makes the little battery status icon appear in the bottom right of the taskbar?
<Narada> which gui package manager is preferred
<runlevelten> synaptic
<roald_> hello, does anyone have the same webcam as I do? its a (lsusb) 0c45:624f Microdia
<roald_> i'd like to find a driver:)
<NLJazz> or can someone help me find a driver?
<KaiSVK> hi all
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: DON'T run irc as root!
<lumens_> c italiano
<lumens_> c nessuno italiano
<KaiSVK> runlevelten I am sorry ...
<lumens_> c nessuno ke parla italiano???????
<runlevelten> It's OK, it's just a very severe security hazard for yourself.
<runlevelten> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KaiSVK> runlevelten :) oki thanx
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: Like so severe I would exit this very next second and come back as your ordinary user.
<KaiSVK> runlevelten so be it ...
<[Apollo] > hi all :D
<runlevelten> hey [Apollo] 
<[Apollo] > you slept well, runlevelten? :)
<runlevelten> Heh, briefly
<MaTiAz> Yay, finally got to order my new PC :)
<aldcor> aldcor
<runlevelten> thanks for asking xD
<MaTiAz> The old one broke lol
<KaiSVK> runlevelten it is done :)
<[Apollo] > this guy is doing this again... saying 'aldcor'
<[Apollo] > he ? really got to be bored
<[Apollo] > yw
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: that's better :)
<runlevelten> It's a bot of some sort I assume.
<[Apollo] > yea
<[Apollo] > prolly
<runlevelten> Maybe he delimits log files for someone or something
<runlevelten> wtg MaTiAz
<[Apollo] > and aldcor doesn't respond to VERSION requests
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: yeah, suddenly windows didn't boot anymore, and linux booted a few times and acted weird
<MaTiAz> now it doesn't work at all :D
<runlevelten> I wonder whether that name/message is a delimiter on its own.
<KaiSVK> just curious, does anyone know how to add this: route add -net 172.16.155.0/24 gw 192.168.150.190 eth0 - permanently so it is done by boot ?
<KaiSVK> somewhere in the /etc/somewhat ?
<MaTiAz> But yeah, I guess 2GB of 800MHz DDR2, Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, Asus P5B mobo, Zalman 500W PSU and a nice 400GB Samsung HDD will be somewhat enough for the next 4 years :)
<runlevelten> <aldcor> aldcor\nspam\n<aldcor> aldcor\nbots\n<aldcor> aldcor\nsuck\n<aldcor> aldcor
<MaTiAz> oh and a Geforce 8800GTS 320MB :)
<MaTiAz> This'll at least run beryl fine :D
<runlevelten> yeah, and quake 4 and oblivion and stuff :)
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: yeah, I've played Oblivion on X360 for like 120 hours, it's now time to enjoy all the mods 'n stuff :D
<MaTiAz> I tried it on my old PC once, got pretty ok FPS with 640x480 and almost all settings at minimum :D
<ttan> my ausus wl-138g v2 find wireless networks but not connect.. help??
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: drop it in a script and put it in /etc/network/ifup.d/
<runlevelten> sorry, if-up.d, heh
<Graham> Morning
<runlevelten> hi graham
<ttan> hi graham
<ses59> if kppp does not work what other dialer programs would you suggest?
<ttan> ses59, for pppoe connections?
<ses59> yes sbcglobal with internal modem works with wvdialer
<ttan> 56k or dsl?^
<pawitp> Is there something like specto for KDE?
<ses59> 56f
<ses59> 56k
<ttan> well.. never used 56k on linux.. let me think about it..
<mauricioOb> slack rules
<runlevelten> mauricioOb: agreed.
<TheNameless> hi
<runlevelten> hi TheNameless2k
<ttan> hi
<TheNameless> ...have somebody also trobble with ICQ and Kopete?
<ttan> ses59, tried with knetworkmanager?
<ttan> i don't really know if it's good for 56k
<runlevelten> pawitp: everything specto does can be done without specto. what you watching?
<pawitp> runlevelten: Gmail, Website
<Silent_G> hi
<Graham> Silent_G: lo
<Silent_G> im trying to run EasyCam2
<Silent_G> and im getting this error
<Silent_G> Failed to open device
<Silent_G>   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in <module>
<Silent_G>     import gnome.ui
<Silent_G> ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<Graham> You don't have gnome installed
<Silent_G> O_o
<Silent_G> i must install gnome to use webcam?
<Silent_G> :S
<KaiSVK> runlevelten so classic .sh script and I will put it there ?
<Graham> You just need to install the backend of gnome
<Graham> libgnome files or something
<Graham> Though in fairness, it's just a guess.
<Silent_G> what is the package name?
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: yeah
<Graham> Did you install it from the repository?
<Silent_G> yeah
<runlevelten> pawitp: I'd use an email notifier and a shell script.
<Graham> Might not list all it's dependencies.
<Silent_G> yeah but what package should i install
<runlevelten> an example for a page without ads might be to do something like wget -q google.com  -o out &&  md5sum out > out.md5
<runlevelten> then use watch or something to wget -q google.com  -o out; md5sum -c out.md5;  every x seconds.
<KaiSVK> runlevelten strange :) I thought it was made by some kind of one config files, like on suse, my previous distro, in /etc/sysconfig/network
<runlevelten> pawitp: "websec" claims to be a web page monitoring software. Dunno whether that might be fun for you.
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: yeah, I go straight for sysconfig too, but bunter doesn't have it
<runlevelten> I quite like sysconfig. Call me a loony.
<Graham> peron with gnome ui error!
<Minataku> sysconfig from FreeBSD? Great tool. :3
<Graham> Silent_G: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-302674.html
<KaiSVK> runlevelten what is bunter? :)
<runlevelten> KaiSVK: ubuntu
<Minataku> I wish NetBSD had sysconfig... or at least an easy user management tool... useradd and friend are horrific
<icecruncher> how can I make a directory read write and belong to a different user when root? in cli
<Lynoure> I actually like useradd, once it has been configured well
<runlevelten> chmod 666 filename to make it rw for everyone. chown user:group filename to change ownership
<Graham> Silent_G: Any use?
<Silent_G> im reading it
<Silent_G> cant figure out Graham  :
<Silent_G> :S
<slougi> hi all quick question: any idea why /bin/sh is a symlink to dash nowadays? dash is not very compatible...
<Hobbsee> slougi: because its' faster, on boot
<Hobbsee> slougi: the default user shell is still bash
<os2mac> How do you add a particular screen resolution to X?
<Hobbsee> and it's perfectly compatible with the shell standard - bash has extra stuff
<slougi> Hobbsee: yeah but it still breaks loads of scripts that have #!/bin/sh at the top
<slougi> personally i see that as a regression
<Hobbsee> slougi: ones in the archive?
<Hobbsee> or random scripts that you downloaded somewhere?
<slougi> Hobbsee: well no, but those are not the end of all scripts :-)
<slougi> Hobbsee: mostly of an app i am developing
<runlevelten> slougi: that's what I thought, heh
<os2mac> !ubotu modline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> If it specifies /bin/sh but expects full bash features, the script is broken
<Hobbsee> slougi: ...then you need to fix your scripts.
<tripppy> <tripppy> How do i stop my network from grinding to a halt when iuse kaffeine dvb server ?
<Hobbsee> Minataku: is right
<os2mac> !ubotu modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<slougi> biggest annoyance is that the following breaks: if [ "${dirname:0:1}" != "/" ] ; <-- afaik this is actually standard usage
<Minataku> /bin/sh is a compatibility thing, it specifies full POSIX sh compatibility
<crazy_bus> is there any way to have konversation automatically translate a language someone types via a online service such as google translate?
<slougi> and the above is standard POSIX afaik
<Minataku> You can more than likely fix the script by changing #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<runlevelten> Minataku: It may be, but it will still break an assload of stuff if sh was previously providing a certain shell and that changes.
<Minataku> slougi: I'm not sure if it is or not, I'm not versed on the standard
<slougi> Minataku: not an option as i use the same thing in some init scripts
<Hobbsee> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought we had a link in there
<Minataku> slougi: You could remake the symlink to point to /bin/bash, but that could break all of Ubuntu's stuff
<Minataku> So naturally isn't recommended
<slougi> Minataku: well yes, but that's a local fix only :-)
<Minataku> Alternately if you need more power than convienence, switch distributions
<Hobbsee> no, wouldnt *break*, per se.
<slougi> Minataku: wow, calm down
* Hobbsee notes that this was discussed extensively during edgy development.
<Minataku> I find *buntu to be perfect for "just works"... and really only that
* Hobbsee notes that that was an entire year ago
* Hobbsee notes that this stuff was likely also covered, then.
<slougi> Hobbsee: i see, i didn't mean to stirr up a hornets nest or anything
<runlevelten> I find ubuntu not very good for "just works"
<Minataku> If you want "plays well with users", I'd recommend a different distribution which offers more user control
<Hobbsee> slougi: no problem
<slougi> it's just that i want those scripts to work as widely as possible
<Minataku> runlevelten: I mean "just works" in a Windows sense, it installs and works for Average Q. Joe
<runlevelten> Most notably because I use kde. Ubuntu's KDE is quite unrefined compared to SuSE's
<runlevelten> for instance
<slougi> currently the BSD's work, solaris works, redhat-derived stuff works, *buntu is broken ;)
<Minataku> NetBSD has an actual /bin/sh
<Minataku> Debian links /bin/sh to bash
<runlevelten> Basically, let ubuntu play its game, and replace sh shebangs with bash ones.
<Minataku> Or
<Minataku> Make multiple scripts, the first one a checker script
<Minataku> See whether /bin/sh is real/linked to bash or if it's linked to dash
<runlevelten> I mean in reality, it is broken to assume the default shell slougi
<slougi> you can work around that, the same syntax works, just not inside []  style checks, all you need is another temporary variable. it's still an annoyance.
<runlevelten> On a given system the default shell could be _anything_
<Minataku> runlevelten: Doesn't matter
<runlevelten> sorry, sh link
<slougi> runlevelten: i think on unix-like systems the only sane thing is to assume that you have a POSIX compatible shell
<slougi> otherwise you go mad
<Minataku> runlevelten: Considering it's expected to be either real or linked to bash
<Minataku> Which is typically the case on practically everything
<Minataku> I'd say *buntu's decision was bad
<Hobbsee> slougi: posix compatible, yes.  which dash is.
<runlevelten> I agree, but by and large it's still really broken
<Hobbsee> [23:03]  <Mithrandir> uh, that's quite special, since the BSDs generally have strict-ish /bin/sh-s
<Hobbsee> [23:03]  <broonie> *Solaris* works. Ah, they're not being completely unreasonable.
<Hobbsee> [23:04]  <StevenK> That is not standard POSIX.
<runlevelten> by really broken, I mean really when you get down to it, not very broken ;)
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Then how come a true sh works?
<Hobbsee> [23:04]  <StevenK> ${variable} will work, ${variable:0} and similar are bashisms
<slougi> hmm
<Hobbsee> [23:05]  <StevenK> Hobbsee: I wonder, given that line if they're trying to determine the directory name is a symlink. If so, there are better ways. :-)
<slougi> weird then that dash will accept those bashims as well just as long as they are outside [] 
<Silent_G> Graham,  would installing gnome still be able to use KDE ? and will it solve that error?
<Minataku> Who maintains dash?
<slougi> Hobbsee: where's that discussion taking place?
<Hobbsee> slougi: #ubuntu-devel
<Minataku> Is this an Ubuntu creation?
<runlevelten> It is annoying, because "POSIX compliant" is a lot less important in real life than what the actual shell supports.
<Hobbsee> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> Original-Maintainer: Gerrit Pape <pape@smarden.org>
<Hobbsee> so, no
<Minataku> Hm... but it's currently maintained by Ubuntu
<Minataku> So the suspicion still stands :P
<Hobbsee> ...a lot of things in ubuntu are maintained by ubuntu people
<Hobbsee> debian asks us to have our addresses as the maintainer, so that they dont get the mail
<Minataku> Ah, more spaghetti then
<Minataku> Utter confusion for all involved :3
<KaiSVk> runlevelten I added script in if-up.d and it doesn't work
<Minataku> Sorry, some of the things that Ubuntu does I can't exactly agree that they're good ideas
<Hobbsee> Minataku: there are mails and such that document all of this.  of course, that does require you reading them.  and it doenst usually matter, if yo're not a developer
<KaiSVk> runlevelten what about adding the line in /etc/network/interfaces
<KaiSVk> >
<Minataku> Hobbsee: So we're expected to read years and years worth of various mailing lists and memos? :P
<Hobbsee> Minataku: nah.
<Hobbsee> Minataku: of course, had you asked, i would probably have found said mail, and given you the link.
<Minataku> lol
<Graham> Silent_G: Just install the backend of gnome, libgnome
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm a bit disagreeable right now
<Minataku> Or rather as usual
<Graham> Silent_G: It shouldn't give you everything.
<Minataku> My apologies X3
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Graham> If it does, you can still use KDE
<Hobbsee> Minataku: i find it better to actually fix things than to complain about them.  *shrugs*
<runlevelten> Part of the reason I'm using kubuntu, and hanging around, is because I get asked to support it a lot.
<Minataku> Hobbsee: Yeah, but some of *buntu's decisions or "fixes" seem to be confusing and pointless
<Minataku> For example, knowingly breaking scripts that otherwise work fairly universally for what seems to be a trivial reason
<runlevelten> Stuff like sh-> dash is going to break for a lot of the support I would have given people
<Minataku> It looks less like an improvement for anyone than just jumping up and down, waving your arms and screaming "WE'RE DIFFERENT! WE'RE MORE POSIX COMPLIANT!"
<runlevelten> Because I would have told them to pop such and such in a shell script, and they're going to read about the #!/bin/sh shebang  when they find out how to make a shell script online
<runlevelten> and they wouldn't know why it didn't work, and may not realise it didn't work, heh
<Hobbsee> Minataku: you're welcome to watch in #ubuntu-devel
<Minataku> Actually, I better go to the bathroom... about to have an emergency :\
* Minataku runs off to mount /dev/toilet and write a core dump
<MaTiAz> :D
<[Apollo] > ...
<runlevelten> Don't spend too long examining the logs.
<MaTiAz> lol
<MaTiAz> Hmm, the current nvidia drivers support 8000 series, right?
<Minataku> runlevelten: /dev/toilet is a symlink to /dev/null
<Hobbsee> ...
<Minataku> Of course it passes through a temporary memory buffer first
<Minataku> Which is then flushed to the destination
<MaTiAz> I love it when nerds talk about normal stuff with computer language
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Anyway, I found my reading material
* Minataku vanishes
<[Apollo] > lol
<runlevelten> Of course, you have to tail that log slowly, don't want an unmanageably large amount of output in one go.
<[Apollo] > STOP IT NOW
<[Apollo] > I'M eating
* runlevelten feels a bit sick and stops.
<MaTiAz> haha
<Hobbsee> Minataku: dude.  seriously.  inappropriate.
<MaTiAz> I watched C.S.I. when I was eating my lunch
<MaTiAz> I actually got it down without it coming up :)
<runlevelten> | sed s/poo/relevant/g
<Silent_G> Graham, libgnome-2 is already installed
<polys> cyprus
<yudy> hi everyone
<granddaddy> hey guys
<yudy> just installed my kubuntu linux
<yudy> what's the next step?
<yudy> can anyone help?
<hero> well, what do you want to do?
<hero> (you're in the right place, btw)
<yudy> what thing should I set after installation finished?
<hero> yudy: i'm not sure i understand your question.
<yudy> security? update?
<ttan> can anyone help me with asus wl-138g v2??? please!
<yudy> do I have to update kubuntu like windows using windows update?
<caboose_1980> how does someone with windows get konversation?
<hero> !apt-get > yudy
<hero> caboose_1980: konversation does not run on windows
<caboose_1980> oh
<caboose_1980> are you serious?
<hero> caboose_1980: if you don't believe me, ask in #konversation
<yudy> ok
<yudy> i'll try them out
<yudy> thx hero
<hero> caboose_1980: x-chat will run on windows, though
<ttan> caboose tried with cgywin?
<caboose_1980> wait...no you have to compile KDE for windows
<hero> yudy: no problem. you might also consider reading the current kubuntu guide
<yudy> ok, thx for the advice :)
<hero> yudy: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<hero> caboose_1980: i suggest you ask in #konversation
<caboose_1980> ok
<ttan> is there a wifi channel?
<hero> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ttan> not the docs but a chat..
<hero> well, you can ask here, and in a number of channels on freenode
<hero> you also may consider running a channel /list but i wouldn't recommend that if you're on a slow connection
<ttan> ok,  thanks.. i've just a problem with the asus wl-138g v2--
<hero> in my experience, it's difficult to find the right wifi stuff
<hero> you might just hang out until things get real active in here and then ask
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<ttan> yes.. i had some troubles to activate the pci card, now it founds the networks but doesn't connect--
* genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
<hero> ttan: why not just try the link ubotu pasted for you for starters?
<BluesKaj> thanks genii :)
<genii> Anytime
<ttan> tried yet..
<samaris> hello ?
<samaris> someone can help me pliz?
<genii> samaris Just say what your problem is then maybe someone will know how to help you
<pag> samaris, with what?
<samaris> i have a notebook gateway mt3707 and i just intall ubuntu and i cant get any sound
<hero> !sound > samaris
<caboose_1980> yea type that in konsole or terminal
<samaris> with sound
<hero> samaris: read what ubotu messaged you
<samaris> yes im reading
<korobase> hi,all
<korobase> How to let the man tool show the C's functions?
<grul> 
<grul> korobase, i   manpages-dev                                                                - Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development
<grul> korobase, then you have man pages for exec, fork, open, close, read, etc.
<korobase> Ok,Thank you very much!
<anandanbu> How do i change the permissions for my USB pen drive to enable the write support
<hero> chmod?
<pag> anandanbu, which FS does the pen-drive have?
<anandanbu> pag: it has FAT32 iam able to read from it but not able to write to it
<ksivaji> hi
<pag> anandanbu, it's probably mounted with some wrong options (I don't know the right ones - sorry)  open your filemanager with root-permissions, and see if you can write that way
<pag> hello ksivaji :)
<ksivaji> hi pag
<anandanbu> pag: how do i open the file manager with root permissions
<pag> anandanbu, alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror /media/
<anandanbu> pag: how in gnome
<pag> gksudo nautilus  maybe?
<ksivaji> hi stdin
<anandanbu> pag: thanks for the kind help
<genii> gksu
<ttan> well, some help with asus wl-138g v2??
<ksivaji> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ttan> sorry! well, the pci is installed on kubu 7.04, finds the network but doesn't connect to them..-
<ttan> so?
<operaciones> hay alguien de venezuela
<pag> !es | operaciones
<ubotu> operaciones: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jamalis> no pero hablo un poquito espagnol
<Silent_G>  can somebody help me? when someone sends me a message or anything the channels and the messages are not being highlited , only the toolbar is beeing highlighted
<pag> Silent_G, which client?
<Silent_G> Xchat :S
<Hobbsee> Silent_G: probably depends on if they're actually using your nick in the message or not
<Silent_G> yes but i want the nicknames in the side to be highlighted when they talk to me
<Silent_G> and i want the channels to be in a colour when someone talks in that channel
<Silent_G> you know what i mean
<pag> Silent_G, sorry, but the only advice I can give, is try to look in the settings. I don't have XChat installed, so I can't look it for you.
<Silent_G> heh ok
<BluesKaj> Silent_G,  look in settings/preferences/colors
<Silent_G> yes the colours are setted
<Silent_G> but still :S
<Silent_G> maybe i should delete it and re-install it?
<pag> Silent_G, btw. Xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Silent_G> xchat
<pag> ok.. there should be settings for highlights... try to look there
<BluesKaj> hmm, trying xchat for the first time in ages , now i know why I seldom use it :)
<Lattyware> BluesKaj: What do you use?
<amnesiac> amnesiac isback from second life ---- freakt on it for weeks its a nice virtual world
<amnesiac> hi folks
<BluesKaj> usually konverstation
<Lattyware> BluesKaj: Konversation sucks! It's so watered down.
<elite101> sweet red alert2 yuris revenge works!!!
<Lattyware> Although frankly, I don't think any IRC client is powerful enough. All of them seem very watered down.
<elite101> just installing it now
<BluesKaj> well, to each his own. The only thing Konverstaion lacks is a server auto-list
<Lattyware> Irssi is probably the best thing there. But I really don't want to use a CLI app like that, so xChat is is.
<runlevelten> erc and irssi alright.
<amnesiac> trie to find irc warscripts when you are looking for a nice irc prog
<amnesiac> irssi is a nice thing
<runlevelten> warscripts. Whatever.
<grml> is there a way to auto-reconfigure the X11? my xorg.conf file is no longer running
* runlevelten sighs
<Lattyware> grml: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  ?
<Lattyware> sprry
<Lattyware> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lattyware> even
<amnesiac> grml: the command is in the konsole sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> in the CLI , grml , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grml> Lattyware: i tried that with xserver-xorg but it does not detect any hardware correctly
<amnesiac> trie the -phigh dude
<miles> ok
<miles> i am here
* miles flexes
<amnesiac> out of time
<amnesiac> oei wrong chat window
<amnesiac> lol
<amnesiac> hi elite
<BluesKaj> grml, in the k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware/administrator mode/configure graphics card or monitor , or both...from the drop down list find the appropriate driver forthe hardware, choose the driver, and click 'apply'
<amnesiac> are there any wardrivers in tha house??? have probs with kismet.scource
<amnesiac> ???
<amnesiac> ok i guess not
<miles> laffs
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: what do you mean by server autolist?
* miles loves his co-workers
<miles> you guys just would not believe how frickin hilarious my co-workers are!
<miles> sike!
<runlevelten> miles: in what way?
<miles> nah im just messing around, they suck
<miles> hey so in order to mount a samba share, you must first mount it using smbclient, correct?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, on xchat , mirc and other IRC clients the irc servers are automatically listed with optional inputs from the user ... konverstion no aotmatic server list ...all servers are input by the user
<sdlnxgk> anyone good at video card issues??
<runlevelten> So you'd prefer to see the server list from the other clients bundled with konversation too?
<sdlnxgk> been going on two days and can't get my xorg.conf file to stay once rebooted
<BluesKaj> not other clients
<sdlnxgk> anyway to reset KDE user parameters?
<runlevelten> sdlnxgk: log out, move the .kde folder, log in again
<sdlnxgk> in root xorg.conf works great but in my user I have to keep going to config after ever boot up
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: not other clients? from where then?
<sdlnxgk> runlevelten, thanks will give that a shot, been driving me crazy only think I can  think of
<sdlnxgk> brb
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, it should be built in
<zero> my nvidia drivers wont work :9
<runlevelten> Yeah, that's what I said. The server list you get in other clients, bundled with konversation.
<roald_> zero: what have you tried?
<zero> i just downloaded the file
<zero> tried to run it and it told me x was running so i couldnt install them
<zero> i entered console and installed from there
<miles> #samba
<zero> typed startx and worked
<zero> everything was fine
<zero> then i rebooted and it stopped working :(
<Yorokobi> zero, downloaded the file from the Ubuntu repositories or from the nVidia website?
<zero> nvidia site
<Yorokobi> zero, why not use the repository version?
<zero> i tried to dl from adept but had the same result
<Yorokobi> zero, did you change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia"?
<zero> no i didnt knew i should do that...
<aldcor> aldcor
<zero> i once installed drivers from automatix and worked fine without having to do anything
<amayera> hi
<Yorokobi> automatix? oy
<zero> what?
<BluesKaj> zero, you got lucky :)
<Yorokobi> automatix breaks as much (if not more) than it tries to fix
<amayera> are there plans to build KDE 4.0 Beta 1 for kubuntu and give a server for that?
<cho> #kubuntu-de
<cho> ups
<zero> i didnt knew that...
<aldcor> aldcor
<zero> it is good i dont use it now
<BluesKaj> !automatix | zero
<ubotu> zero: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<zero> so what should i do to make it work?
<zero> omg
<zero> thats why i had to reinstall kubuntu...
<Yorokobi> zero, purge the nvidia-glx* packages, rm the file from the NV website, reboot, then try again via aptitude/adept
<zero> w8
<zero> i am kinda confused
<amayera> are there plans to build KDE 4.0 Beta 1 for kubuntu and give a server for that?
<zero> what does purge mean?
<Yorokobi> zero, sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-*
<BluesKaj> removes all files including configure
<BluesKaj> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> bumb ubot
<Cool_gamer8119> Wow. Lots of people come ang go on this server.....
<elite101> hey i am having problems trying to mount a hdd
<BluesKaj> err dumbumb ubotu
<elite101> it has windows ME on it but it wont mount for some reason?
<zero> what will i do after running this cmd yokorobi?
<sdlnxgk> ok who was it that just helped me??
<dr_willis> Not me. :)
<sdlnxgk> about moving the .kde to another folder !!!
<Yorokobi> zero, once it is purged, run 'sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new'
<aldcor> aldcor
<dr_willis> moving the .kde directory to like .kde_old ?
<sdlnxgk> now I know how to fix all the damn problems I have been having issues with :)
<sdlnxgk> dr_willis yes well that was the fix
<dr_willis> ive had issues in the past with upgrades and old .kde settings.
<Graham> sdlnxgk: Why would you want to do that?
<dr_willis> gnome alsi gave me some issues.
<cmvo> Hi! I'm having a strange problem in kword in edgy: The open and save dialogs hang with a
<elite101> why isnt my harddrive mounting
<sdlnxgk> been having issues when playing some games it changes the resolution then it will not stay and the kicker pager panel will not load
<dr_willis> elite101,  try dmesg to see if any errors show up.. perhaps give us more details.
<elite101> whats dmesg?
<cmvo> "DCOP aborting while waiting for answer from 'kded'" error message on the command line. Anybody seen this problem?
<sdlnxgk> Graham, because KDE was being gay and didn't want to keep a setting for my nvidia card
<elite101> it says connont mount hdd cables are lose or something
<dr_willis> elite101,  a command you type in the shell
<zero> the new one you mean from the nvidia site yokorobi?
<elite101> okay
<aldcor> aldcor
<dr_willis> elite101,  that would be a suprising error message when it says 'cables are loose'
<elite101> there is way to much stuff to read in the konsole
<sdlnxgk> Zero not a new card no... but  wouldn't work with any driver I used... the xorg.conf file was correct but just wouldn't use it for some odd reason
<aldcor> aldcor
<Yorokobi> zero, no, the one from the Ubuntu repositories. It works so there's no need to get the one from the NV website
<sdlnxgk> but all fixed now
<zero> you mean from adept?
<elite101> please check if the deviece is plugged in?
<dr_willis> elite101,  try mounting it manually, see if it fails and with what error.
<Yorokobi> zero, yup. The aptitude command I provided above will do it for you better than adept
<Cool_gamer8119> How do I upgrade from Kubuntu 6.10 to Kubuntu 7.04?
<elite101> it does
<pag> !upgrade | Cool_gamer8119
<ubotu> Cool_gamer8119: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<sdlnxgk> maybe you need to turn the switch on in /etc/fstab so it will mount when it boots up ;)
<zero> the purge cmd?
<Cool_gamer8119> Ok thanks.
<Yorokobi> zero, the purge then the install (sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new)
<dr_willis> bbl.
<elite101> its missing something /devhdb1/
<elite101> and etc/fstab
<elite101> or etc/mtab
<zero> sudo aptitude purge NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run ?
<roald_> purge nvidia-glx*
<Yorokobi> zero, no, that's not a Ubuntu package, you can just 'rm NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run'
<zero> i rmed it
<zero> and i did the second cmd
<roald_> zero: remember, always try to install something via the repository, using adept, apt-get or aptitude
<sdlnxgk> ok brb need to get SLI back up and working
<elite101> can any help me
<zero> which one is better to use?
<dr_willis> elite101,  i think you may want to go read a starter/tutorial guide on how drives are mounted under linux.
<zero> i had some problem with apt-get before...
<dr_willis> elite101,  yore not being very clear on the error mesages, or what you are trying to do exactly
<elite101> it wount mount i tried everything its a NTFS partition they just wont mount
<Yorokobi> zero, aptitude is the best to use from the command line as it will automatically try to resolve package dependencies better than apt-get
<zero> it is installed...so now i try to see if it works?
<elite101> mount it so i can copy afile who is that not clear?
<BluesKaj> roald_, installing video drivers is the exception to the rule , altho i do agree that using apt, adept and synaptic , is usually the best way.
<Yorokobi> zero, did you run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'?
<dr_willis> elite101,  the fact its NTFS is a very imporntant fact
<zero> i will :D
<dr_willis> and the fact you want to write to it is ANOTHER imprortant fact
<zero> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<zero> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<elite101> i said that up there^^
<zero> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<zero> command:
<zero> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<zero> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<zero> from nv to nvidia.
<zero> :(
<dr_willis> elite101,  i woudl suggest installing ntfs-config , and running it with 'sudo ntfs-config'
<roald_> BluesKaj: you are right about the video drivers, but then you could make a deb too, right?
<OuZo> when i plug my flash drive in nothing happens. it works in gnome... is there something i need to change? thanks
<Yorokobi> zero, then use 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<BluesKaj> roald_, maybe you could...i've never attempted to make a .deb
<elite101> it wont mount at all and now eveytime i type my monitor is getting screwed it is getting fuzzy for some reason? i need a new computer
<zero> xorg.conf is blank...
<thrilla> hey all
<jhutchins_lt> zero: You must open it as root using sudo or kdesu.
<thrilla> i need a bit of help
<zero> i opened with nano
<pag> !ask | thrilla
<ubotu> thrilla: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jhutchins_lt> zero: You must still open it using sudo or kdesu.
<thrilla> trying to install kubuntu i keep getting a error about hdc when installing
<BluesKaj> zero,you still need permission
<zero> oh
<zero> if i open like sudo nano?
<thrilla> something about try to boot using irqpoll
<BluesKaj> zero, in order to edit a file ..permission is always required
<thrilla> what the heck do i do?
<zero> i knew that :P
<BluesKaj> yeah , i use kdesu kate in the run command myself
<zero> i make driver "nv" driver "nvidia" ?
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , zero
<Yorokobi> zero, yes. Then save+quit and restart X
<jhutchins_lt> thrilla: Are you able to boot to the live CD?  Does this happen after the install when you try to start the new installation?
<zero> wish me luck :)
<thrilla> no it happens during install of kubuntu
* Yorokobi wishes zero success. Luck won't cut it :)
<thrilla> the live cd won't boot either
<thrilla> i get the menu, but after picking to start the install it gives the error
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, yup :)
<thrilla> i let it go for about 10 minutes to make sure it wasn't just some garbage i didn't understand
<thrilla> and keept on looping the error message
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, luck is too fickle :)
<pag> thrilla, do as kernel suggest, and try to boot with irqpoll
<thrilla> how?
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, yeah , good and bad luck ...wish him goodluck
<runlevelten> God I love awk :D
<pag> thrilla, when you boot, there should be an option to edit boot options.. choose that, and write ircpoll between quiet and splash so the end of the bootline would look like ..."quiet irqpoll splash"
<thrilla> you mean press f6?
<pag> thrilla, maybe... I haven't used live-cd for a while, so I don't know the exact shortcuts
<thrilla> ok, i'll give it a try and see what happens
<thrilla> if not i'll bbl
<zero> it didnt work :(
<zero> Fatal server error:
<zero> no screens found
<Yorokobi> zero, what nvidia card do you have?
<zero> Gforce FX 5200
<zero> worked fine before
<zero> i reinstalled kubuntu and everything is worse
<zero> :(
<zero> i thought linux would not be like windows
* Yorokobi wonders if the FX5200 requires the legacy drivers ...
<zero> ?
<Yorokobi> zero, instead of nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-legacy (for older cards)
<zero> i am not sure if my card is new or legacy...
<zero> i will google
<BluesKaj> zero, have you checked system settings/monitor&display/hardware/administrator mode/configure graphics card
<thrilla> error still
<zero> sometimes i click admin mode and it stucks really annoying
<pag> I think it's just nvidia-glx  -legacy is for cards older than GF2 and -new for 8000-series  iirc.
<ubuntu> cz3sc
<pag> thrilla, the same one?
<zero> and what do i do then?
<thrilla> now i am getting errors on hdc logical block errors
<ubuntu> czesc
<zero> :S
<ubuntu> jestescie specami od ubuntu???
<thrilla> is my hd fuxored?
<pag> !cz | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ubuntu> to nie czeski tylko polski!
<pag> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> aha
<ubuntu> to nara
<zero> it was workin fine before with automatix but i dont want to install it now
<BluesKaj> zero, have you checked system settings/monitor&display/hardware/administrator mode/configure graphics card
<zero> i have no drivers atm
<thrilla> so what now?
<zero> using the default xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> zero,there maybe drivers listed
<zero> i click admin mode
<zero> and it stops and this is driving me crazy
<pag> thrilla, dunno... you could try noapic and noacpi -options too, but I doubt they'll be any good... it feels like there's a problem with your HD
<BluesKaj> zero, doesn't ask for password?
<zero> no
<obelix> does anyone knows any bartending software?
<zero> and i like kubuntu so much
<zero> but some things...
<BluesKaj> ok zero,sudo dpkg --configure -a , in the terminal
<thrilla> well, does kubuntu have any known issues with hardware?
<BluesKaj> zero, then relogin
<zero> ok
<Yorokobi> thrilla, are you trying to install to a software RAID device (in particular, an nvidia or SiI controlled software RAID)?
<thrilla> no, but i have a raid card installed
<zero> i did it
<zero> now?
<thrilla> nothing is hooked up to it
<BluesKaj> zero, try system settings again
<zero> wont work GRRRRRRRRR
<BluesKaj> ok, zero, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal
<zero> i found a distro i like and now i get 100 errors on a 2 days system...
<thrilla> lol
<BluesKaj> make sure system settings is closed
<thrilla> my other box with kubuntu installed doesn't do this
<jhutchins_lt> Man, it really should not be legal or possible to domain squat on a .org domain.
<thrilla> thou it has 7 not 6 installed on it
<zero> i did it blueskaj
<BluesKaj> zero, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<zero> yeah
<zero> and settings open now
<tams> hey
<zero> thats what this cmd does?
<thrilla> so what do i do in my case?
<BluesKaj> zero, the cmnd  closes any instances of pending pkg installs or removals
<zero> oh
<lokto> hola alguien en espaol
<zero> so i am at hardware now
<BluesKaj> you had an install hangigng (incomplete) that was blocking access
<BluesKaj> ok now admin mode
<zero> yeah
<zero> i am there
<BluesKaj> what graphics card is listed ?
<thrilla> the system was trying to protect itself
<zero> NVIDIA GeForce FX
<zero> (generic)
<thrilla> anyhow, it may be the dvd i used
<thrilla> have had problems with them before, this time i'll grab the cd version
<BluesKaj> ok  zero click configure and look in the drop down list for your specific card
<zero> there is no specific card
<zero> only GeForce FX series
<thrilla> then try that
<zero> and it says video RAM 256kb
<zero> :S
<thrilla> i'm gonna watch tv while this thing downloads
<thrilla> typo maybe?
<zero> blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> zero, did you click on "configure"
<BluesKaj> ?
<zero> yeah
<BluesKaj> ok now , configure your monitor
<zero> my monitor works fine
<thrilla> better to make sure xwindows has the right settings zero
<BluesKaj> zero,make sure you have the same monitor driver , if possible
<BluesKaj> zero, ppl forget the monitor is important as well, the graphics card and monitor work as a team
<killermach> I just did a fresh kubuntu install and smb4k doesn't work, I can do "sudo smbmount //server/share /mnt/point/ -o username=me" type in my pass and I get a mount, how to do I fix smb4k?
<zero> but it worked fine before installing again :(
<thrilla> not to mention wrong settings can kill your hardware
<randy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> zero, when you change graphics drivers they have to work with the monitor as well
<zero> should i install drivers and then uninstall it?
<killermach> I already did a chmod +s for /usr/bin/smbmnt and smbumount which worked before on my previous install until yesterday
<zero> should i install drivers with automatix and then uninstall it?
<c2c2rock> i am attempting to migrate from mandriva 2007.1 to kubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64 any tips and or places to go for help?
* BluesKaj tries to help but sometimes needs to take a break.... BBL
<thrilla> lets hope downloading kubuntu 7 solves my issue
<thrilla> the dam thing wont even install
<zero> i cant reinstall kubuntu every time i get errors
<thrilla> most times, you don't have to
<killermach> kmix has no sound control, new install on Fiesty and all updates
<randy> Hey everyone, Im having trouble with my soundcard and ive tried most of the things in those links and it still wont work.  Anyone else have a suggestion to try?
<killermach> n/m on smb4k, I just clicked a share again, and it mounted.. hmm.. not sure what changed between asking here and trying again
<thrilla> who knows
<thrilla> i'd log out and log back in, try it agian to be sure it works
<Yorokobi> killermach, sometimes you have to use alsamixer to set appropriate sound levels before kmix will work
<rjb> why does konqueror insist that java applets shouldn't run?
<rjb> anyone know of a fix?
<killermach> Yorokobi, in System Settings? I've looked around in there and "test sound" button works, I have sound but no systray control
<Yorokobi> killermach, alsamixer is a curses (terminal) app
<Yorokobi> killermach, if you want a systray icon, kmix will work but you may have to tell it to use the systray
<Yorokobi> kmix->Settings->Configure KMix->Dock into panel
<killermach> Yorokobi, hmm.. I didn't have to change anything on my last install from the same 7.04 CD on this same machine
<Yorokobi> killermach, *shrug*
<killermach> Yorokobi, it's in the panel.. but no work
<killermach> I've set the master channel to a few different ones but even in the mixer, none of the controls work when sound is playing
<thrilla> i am burning it at 32x, never had any problems with that speed
<c2c2rock> (2007-07-23 10:31:11) rjb:  why does konqueror insist that java applets shouldn't run? Settings>Configure konqueror > Java & JavaScript
<c2c2rock> enable Globally
<thrilla> ok, splash screen loaded fine
<thrilla> is there a way to check the disk for errors?
<Yorokobi> thrilla, the CD image has a check built into the Grub menu
<randy> Hey everyone, Im having trouble with my soundcard and ive tried most of the things in those links and it still wont work.  Anyone else have a suggestion to try?
<rototrolxtrol> hello
<killermach> Yorokobi, ok .. I figured it out.. Select Master Channel needed to be Analog front, thanks for you input
<Graham> Does anybody know how to execute commands from a shell?
<Level15> Graham: what do you mean???
<Yorokobi> Graham, um, type the name of the command ... ?
<aphonis> Graham: is there something specific you are trying to do?
<Graham> screen -d -m su -l et -c etded
<Graham> Works when I run it from console, but when I run it from a script it doesn't work.
<aphonis> are you sure you got the path to perl correct in your include?
<Graham> No I'm not.
<Yorokobi> aphonis, where does perl fit in there? Graham is it a perl script or shell script?
<aphonis> Graham: yeah i was just assuming perl
<Graham> Shell, lemme pastebin it for you.
<Graham> Done: http://pastebin.com/m596e835b
<Graham> Wait.
<Graham> That's not right.
<aphonis> did you chmod it to give it exec?
<Graham> http://pastebin.com/m5f6d0f33
<Graham> The script runs, because it echos that command.
<Graham> I mean echo's that text "ET is running."
<joules> hey guys .. so i found out kde was not for me ... i had it on ubuntu i uninstalled it but somehow my amarok is still showing the mac-style bar anyone knows how to fix this?
<pag> Graham, try using /bin/bash instedad of /bin/sh
<aphonis> try /bin/bash
<aphonis> hey! no fair
<BluesKaj> joules , maybe the #ubuntu channel is better for you , this is kubuntu where ppl actually like KDE
<c2c2rock> lol
<joules> ah .. nobody will help me there!
<pag> joules, install kcontrol (it'll pull some depencies - nevermind them, remove them afterwards) navigate to Desktop -> behaviour
<pag> joules, ...and disable 'mac-style bar'
<Graham> Never worked.
<Graham> Lemme try something.
<joules> yeah i was going for that option if nobody knew i just dfidnt want to install all of kde and then uninstall again
<joules> but thanks!
<aphonis> i don't see it working if you don't chmod it
<Graham> If I take the screen bit off it works.
<joules> i guess kde loves are much nicer than gnome
<Yorokobi> joules, make the switch. Drop Gnome.
<Level15> joules: my guess is you can do it w/o installing kde
<c2c2rock> < xfce4 kde 3.5 and gnome mixed desktop on mandriva looking to do the same with kubuntu
<joules> haha i'like kde its just that running gnome and kde at the same time annoys me because it gives me so many apps...
<caboose_1980> does anybody have firefox 1.5 for konsole?
<Level15> caboose_1980: what is that?
<pag> Level15, joules; it can also be done by removing some configuration files from ~/.kde/share/config/  but since I have no idea which ones, I didn't start to guess
<doug_> hey could someone help me with java?
<sdlnxgk> does anyone know  where I can get samples of xorg.conf files to find out why my SLI is not being seen in nvidia-xconfig..
<caboose_1980> oh nvm
<pag> !java | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Yorokobi> joules, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<doug_> pag: i installed rpm and then tried to do the rpm installation but it didn't go through do you want the output?
<joules> yeah i did come across that ill do it some time im bored
<pag> doug_, don't touch .rpm's for the sake of your system :P
<caboose_1980> no codes for konsole?
<caboose_1980> downloads i mean
<joules> Yorokobi: do you know if it shows firefox/thunderbird/pidgin and all those apps in both?
<doug_> pag: lol i'm going to paste the output to make sure i'm not screwed
<Level15> caboose_1980: i don't understand what you are asking...
<pag> doug_, enable multiverse and command  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<caboose_1980> then nevermind
<Yorokobi> joules, I don't. Let me ask Zelut ... 1m
<joules> i like the kde environment much more but i dont like kopete
<doug_> root@doug-laptop:/usr/java# rpm -iv jre*.rpm > /home/doug/Desktop/log.txt
<doug_> error: Failed dependencies:
<sdlnxgk> anyone using SLI and wish to share there xorg.conf file??
<doug_>         /bin/basename is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/cat is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/cp is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<pag> !multiverse | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<joules> and all those little kprograms
<doug_>         /bin/gawk is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/grep is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/ln is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<sdlnxgk> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !paste | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<doug_>         /bin/ls is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<joules> dont get me wrong there are some games and amarok that are amazing
<doug_>         /bin/mkdir is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/mv is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/pwd is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<aphonis> doug_: please stop
<doug_>         /bin/rm is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/sed is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/sort is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<Yorokobi> !spam | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<doug_>         /bin/touch is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /usr/bin/cut is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /usr/bin/dirname is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<randy> oh jesus
<doug_>         /usr/bin/expr is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<randy> i yhink hes lagging
<aphonis> !paste | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<doug_>         /usr/bin/find is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /usr/bin/tail is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /usr/bin/tr is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /usr/bin/wc is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_>         /bin/sh is needed by jre-1.6.0_02-fcs.i586
<doug_> pag: sorry
<doug_> all: sorry
<joules> haha
<doug_> I wasn't spamming i didn't know how to do pastebin please stop attacking me i heard it already 10 times
<Graham> doug_: Don't spam.
<randy> XD
<pag> doug_, did you get the message about multiverse?
<doug_> what is it pag?
<Graham> I want to know! What message about multiverse?
<Level15> ssh tunneling is cool...
<doug_> Graham:  I just told you i didn't spam and if it was it was on accident
<pag> doug_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Yorokobi> joules, yeah, the solution Zelut has on his blog will remove comman apps from one of the environments (if not both)
<Silent_G> hello, can someone tell me how can change permisions of a removable device in a GUI a program instead of console?
<doug_> pag: thanks, but could someone help me with my output? because it's saying it can't find a whole bunch of folders in /bin/
<Yorokobi> joules, he adds:  If you'd like the common apps still shared just
<Yorokobi>                           remove the OnlyShowIn= option in the .desktop file
<pag> !rpm | doug_
<aphonis> Silent_G: right click on it select properties and then permissions
<ubotu> doug_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Yorokobi> st00pid line break
<Silent_G> aphonis, yeah but only root can modify them :S
<doug_> what's all this exclamation points and "|"s?
<pag> doug_, the way to tell ubotu to tell you about something
<pag> !ubotu | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joules> pag: yeah it worked as i suspected thanks!
<doug_> pag: thanks
<aphonis> Silent_G: kdesu konqueror in konsole
<doug_> pag: when i do it in Adept, java 6 fails
<Silent_G> ok
<joules> Yorokobi: thanks i guess i will look into it more i just wish the default for ubuntu was kde, but w.e thanks again
<pag> doug_, iirc java shouldn't be installed through adept
<rjb> pag: whynot?
<doug_> use the tar file then?
<Graham> doug_: It was a joke :)
<Yorokobi> joules, the default for Ubuntu is KDE if you use the Kubuntu ISO :)
<Level15> i installed using adept...
<galathalion> what program do i use to play a cd?
<doug_> Graham: no problem
<aphonis> amarok
<pag> doug_, just open konsole, and type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<galathalion> i tried KsCD but it went fubar
<Silent_G> aphonis, i opened it with sudo konqueror, is it the same?
<aphonis> Silent_G: yeah
<pag> Level15, rjb; oh, it's working nowdays? Great to hear that - I remembered that it stucks at the license
<dr_willis> using 'sudo konqueror' is not a good idea.
<dr_willis> if you must run the filemanager as 'root' be sure to close it out as soon as you are done doing the root needing tasks.
<Level15> pag: i think... but now i'm not so sure... maybe i did it on the konsole
<aphonis> dr_willis: he wants to change permissions of a device with konqueror, not many other options
<dr_willis> a device? what device?
<aphonis> dr_willis: who knows
<Minataku> lo, dr_willis
<joules> Yorokobi: fine ill do the switch within the next few weeks :-P
<dr_willis> i constantly see people asking how to do somthing.. and they are approaching the 'real' problem wrongly.
<doug_> pag: it says i already have it? lol
<Graham> Does anybody here play enemy territory?
<dr_willis> hay Minataku  - I got about 40lb of books  on amiga programing/hardware specs and so forth.. :) i just found.
<pag> doug_, then it should probably work - restart your browser and enjoy
<aphonis> dr_willis: yeah, i feel the best thing is to show how to do what they are asking the way they want to....and then they can learn from their mistakes
<doug_> thanks
<joules> its so sweet to have amarok being cool and not a weirdo among my apps :)
<rjb> doug_: which browser?
<dr_willis> aphonis,  classic case. people trying to chmod/chown /media/windowsdrive :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh, way too much for me to foot shipping on that, now
<doug_> rjb: firefox
<aphonis> dr_willis: indeed
<rjb> ok, then restart and should work
<dr_willis> Minataku,  im not even sure how much it would cost.  suppose i could check some time. 10th class. :) heh
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> A lot, trust me
<Silent_G> aphonis, still its giving me an error, Could not change permissions for /media/CANON_DC
<galathalion> my cd-driver doesnt work. how do i fix it?
<rjb> (java is on by default in firefox)
<dr_willis> Im trying to get things sorted out and cleaned out.  Collecting up packing materials at work when i can find it also.
<randy> When I open my alsamixer (sound still not working) it says "View: [Playback]  Capture All"  How do I make it View All?
<Mikey1310> hi can anybody help me run the live CD
<rjb> (otoh java behaves weirdly in feisty's konqueror)
<doug_> thank you all!
<rjb> (but maybe just for me cause i've asked about it like 50 times on this channel, to no response)
<Mikey1310> ok
<Level15> rjb: it works fine for me... even on amd64
<rjb> Level15: i didn't say it doesn't work
<rjb> what happens is konq switches off support for java applets every time i close an applet
<Level15> rjb: ok, it works not weirdly for me :)
<nacho> hi
<nacho> good morning
<rjb> i mean te toggle in Tools: HTML settings: Java goes to off
<rjb> and i have to switch it back on manually every time i want to load an applet
<pag> nacho, good $timeOfTheDay to you too :)
<Level15> rjb: lol! that's weird... maybe it's a file permission issue with your konq config file? (just guessing)
<nacho> i have istaled kubuntu
<nacho> but i want install apache2
<Apollo_> Will--some time in the far future--WINE be perfect in a way that you can run any windows program without it crashing or letting you question the meaning of life? Any thoughts?
<pag> !lamp | nacho
<ubotu> nacho: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nacho> but /etc/apache2
<nacho> not contains httpd.conf
<Level15> [Apollo] : dunno about wine, but i saw some promising OS project which aims at full binary compatibility with Windows
<Yorokobi> nacho, it is called apache2.conf
<randy> say i wanna edit a file from the console, is there a command similar to gedit?
<Sanne> randy: kate
<nacho> yes, but i type apache2ctl test and apache2 have a erros
<pag> !nano | randy
<ubotu> randy: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<nacho> the https.conf, not exist
<randy> thanks
<Yorokobi> nacho, apache2ctl is /etc/init.d/apache2 (start|stop|reload) in Debian-based distros
<aphonis> don't forget about pico
<pag> aphonis, pico is just a symlink to nano by default
<nacho> the service is running but not in execution
<aphonis> pag: realy!?
<aphonis> really
<aphonis> i didn't know that
<pag> aphonis, when I type pico in my konsole, it reads "GNU nono" at the top, so I guess it is a symlink
<pag> nano even :P
<aphonis> wild...i guess i never paid attention
<rjb> [Apollo] : not likely i tink
<rjb> think*
<pag> aphonis, and by the way: so seems to be the case with vi too, it's symlinked to vim
<nacho> sudo apache2ctl configtest
<Yorokobi> nacho, 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 configtest'
<CS5> I am trying to run a game using wine and I get the output found in this pastebin...http://pastebin.com/m1d4a5874 Could anyone help please.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about GNU no-nos
<nacho> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Topsun> CSS: do you have the direct rendering driver installed?
<genii> nacho Is line189 just some "include" line or similar?
<Lynoure> nacho: does it not exist or are the permissions just too tight? If former, reninstalling would work. Or you can get copy of mine.
<Yorokobi> nacho, either run 'sudo touch /etc/apache2/httpd.conf' or remove line 189 from /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<nacho> ok
<Topsun> shouldn't the httpd.conf be empty?
<Yorokobi> Topsun, yep
<genii> Yorokobi: Yes, since the httpd.conf is more or less a placeholder now
<mray>  is there a way to re-write the fstab automatically (repeating the dection algorythms of the installer)?
<CS5> Topsun: I am not sure, 1 moment.
<nacho> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to move free space from partition #4 to partition #1 without reformatting everything?
<Yorokobi> nacho, that's typical and shouldn't stop Apache from starting
<nacho> i remove line 189
<mray> TheCreationist: I think you can do that with gparted.
<CS5> Topsun: I have libdrm installed.
<nacho> http://localhost/ does not work
<jhutchins_lt> You know, if he has 188 lines in httpd.conf, he's probably not working with the conf.d model, but with one that wants an actual .conf file.
<fdoving> TheCreationist: as mray says, check out the gparted livecd, it's a 50MB iso download. google for gparted live
<jhutchins_lt> nacho: Next time don't delete, comment it out.
<CS5> and libgl1- GLX and DRI
<Yorokobi> jhutchins_lt, 188+ lines in apache2.conf
<Topsun> CSS: no i mean somthing like the ati fglrx driver or the nvidia driver
<nacho> yes only coment
<CS5> Oh yes
<jhutchins_lt> nacho: Does /var/log/httpd/errors.log (or something like it) have anything useful?
<CS5> ATI fglrx working great other than this.
<Yorokobi> nacho, did you start Apache? or did you get the error from the configtest only?
<jhutchins_lt> does httpd -t return anything useful?
<nacho> i can't start
<Yorokobi> nacho, it won't start because of the ServerName warning?
<Yorokobi> nacho, or is there something else?
<Topsun> CSS: try 'glxinfo |grep direct' in a console
<genii> no server name/IP to latch onto would be my first guess
<nacho> the service is running but not in ejcution
<CS5> topsun i got this output Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<CS5> direct rendering: No
<CS5> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Topsun> CSS: then you don't have 3d accelleration :/
<TheCreationist> mray, fdoving:  GParted will let me do that?  Seems like I would have to move partitions 2-4 further back on the drive in order to add space to #1.
<CS5> topsun, oic, can you help with that?
<Topsun> CSS: check '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' for errors and warnings
<fdoving> TheCreationist: not 100% sure, but your best shot is the gparted livecd in any case.
<Topsun> TheCreationist: depends on the partition type
<TheCreationist> ok
<[Apollo] > <Level15> [Apollo] : dunno about wine, but i saw some promising OS project which aims at full binary compatibility with Windows <-- you still know what it's called?
<TheCreationist> Well, it turns out I would need to backup some 15GB of data first... and I don't have a DVD burner.  So I'm just stuck with the partitions the way they are.
<jhutchins_lt> TheCreationist: Doing that kind of work without backups is a bad idea anyway.  You could accidentally loose it.
<Level15> [Apollo] : no, but maybe i can find it... let me check
<TheCreationist> jhutchins_lt: Exactly why I'm not going to try it.  I didn't realize I had that much data to backup.
<Sanne> [Apollo] : there's ReactOS, mean that one?
<CS5> topsun, can I pastebin you this to look at, there is  a few things that look like they could be the issue.
<TheCreationist> jhutchins_lt: Although, I should back that stuff up anyway... but have no idea how to do so without using a ton of CDs or buying a DVD burner.
<Level15> [Apollo] : http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html
<Topsun> CSS, ok
<Level15> yes, that one
<jhutchins_lt> TheCreationist: HD's are cheap enough now you might just want to get a spare next time they're on sale - do an image backup to it and you're all set.
<TheCreationist> jhutchins_lt: Yeah, that's not a bad idea.
<Yorokobi> [Apollo] , another alternative to Wine is Cedega but, IIRC, it is designed primarily for games
<TheCreationist> jhutchins_lt: Of course, my last backup drive completely failed and I lost everything on it.... my BIOS doesn't even recognize it any more.
<CS5> topsun, i have lots of wacom errors near the end and warnings about the fglrx
<Yorokobi> CS5, you can safely ignore the wacom junk in the Xorg log
<CS5> ok
<Yorokobi> ... unless you have a wacom device :)
<Topsun> CS5: let's see the fglrx errors (for wacon you can comment out the drivers if you don't have such a device)
<randy> AHHHH!! *just about blew out his own ear drums*
<randy> ...WOOO SOUND WORKS!
<CS5> gonna paste them all, 1 minute.
<randy> i think some of my fish died of shock though >_>
<jhutchins_lt> Yorokobi: iirc wine, cedega, and Crossover Office all use the same codebase.
<CS5> Topsun, http://pastebin.com/m2f7edd12
<Yorokobi> jhutchins_lt, that sounds right.
<CS5> Topsun, those are taken from all over in the log, in order but lots of info in between I didn't add. If you need more just holla
<przemek_> hi
<przemek_> have problem help me ?
<Topsun> CS5: no, that's enough from this file but let me see your '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<CS5> ok
<Topsun> przemek_: don't say that you hav a problem just say your problem ^^
<przemek_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<przemek_>   Major opcode:  145
<przemek_>   Minor opcode:  3
<przemek_>   Resource id:  0x0
<przemek_> Failed to open device
<przemek_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Topsun> przemek_: you have to use pastebin
<CS5> topsun, http://pastebin.com/m7914536e
<CS5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<przemek_> help me
<pag> przemek_, see what ubotu just said
<przemek_> help me plx
<CS5> przemek, be patient someone will help when they can.
<CS5> przemek, sometimes it takes a bit but they will....Word
<przemek_> duzo nie rozumiem
<przemek_> moze jakis polak
<przemek_> ?
<pag> !pl | przemek_
<ubotu> przemek_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<makuseru> !uif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> !.uif
<przemek_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ufo123> przemek_: co ci nie dziaa?
<Silent_G> help, im tryin to open adept and its saying database is locked and  i dont have anything opened i even reboot my pc...
<Yorokobi> !fix adept | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Silent_G> thankz :)
<Topsun> CS5: do you really use the big desktop feature of the ati driver?
<ttan> someone can help me with asus wl-138g v2??
<CS5> topsun, Well, if I could get the dual support without it I wouldnt but I really do need two monitors, yes. If I can get the 3d working by removing one though I would.
<Topsun> CS5: afaik the drivers do not support 3d acceleration with two monitors or at least not on both of them
<sjck> Topsun that gtkradiand-guy? :o
<Topsun> sjck: yes :)
<CS5> Topsun, so if I go back to one monitor I can enable the 3d with my current driver config?
<sjck> hey, remember me? ;)
<Topsun> sjck: of course missed you at ld channel ;)
<sjck> what was the name again?
<[Apollo] > Level15: TY
<sjck> #leveldesigner?
<Topsun> with dash
<Topsun> CS5: i think so
<CS5> topsun, I'll give it a whirl
<CS5> topsun, ty
<Topsun> CS5: ok
<CS5> I hate ATI
<Topsun> CS5: it's a little bit tricky and they could make better drivers :)
<CS5> Topsun, I know, I really like the card, but they dont support linux as well as they could.
<Topsun> CS5: yeah, that's right
<sparrw> Is there any text editor that will open new documents in an existing copy of the program if one exists *on the current desktop*, otherwise start a new instance?
<CS5> sparrw, gedit will
<CS5> sparrw, just click open and it will open in a new tab
<Yorokobi> as will kate and vim
<sparrw> Yorokobi: kate will not.
<sparrw> please note the **'d requirement
<radioaktivstorm> hello, how do i install a theme? compiling doesnt seem to work. do i have unsatisfied dependencies or something?
<Yorokobi> sparrw, it works that way for me
<sparrw> what version of kate?
<CS5> sparrw me too
<Yorokobi> 2.5.7
<sparrw> im using 2.5.6
<sparrw> maybe i should upgrade
<sparrw> ive wanted that feature for a long time
<DjDarkman> hello, why is gwenview the default image viewer for kubuntu?
<vzduch> DjDarkman: why not? :)
<DjDarkman> vzduch: try to load a 30MB picture and you`ll se why not
<vzduch> been there, done that.. other image viewers will hardly be faster
<sparrw> what are the options involved in getting it to behave like that, instead of always opening a new instance or always using the existing instance?
<vzduch> except they make compromises w/ rendering
<DjDarkman> kview can load an image like that in seconds
<rjb> DjDarkman: so install and use kview, no one will prevent you
<sparrw> why is g-anything a default over k-anything in kubuntu?  :)
<DjDarkman> yeah :D
<mips> I'm trying to run ./buildset to get new icons but I keep on getting "Convert not found in path" ?
<sparrw> DjDarkman: i think there are other channels for discussing the default-ness of packages like that.  ubuntu-motu or similar
<mips> Any ideas
<angasule> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> hmm, any decent english-italian or spanish-italian dictionary?
<sparrw> angasule: google language tools isnt horrible
<angasule> sparrw: that appears to be a translator, I'm looking for a dictionary, an offline dictionary
<sparrw> your local bookstore or library surely has something
<angasule> sparrw: they don't sell software
<grul> try aptitude search dict
<angasule> don't know about you, but I don't flip pages as fast as I can type ;)
<grul> p   dict                            - Dictionary Client
<radioaktivstorm> hello, how do i install a theme? compiling doesnt seem to work. do i have unsatisfied dependencies or something?
<sparrw> angasule: an offline translation dictionary, in software?  thats pretty niche.
<angasule> sparrw: uh? niche? are you from the USA or what?
<sparrw> angasule: when are you at your computer but not online?  even in america, with the worst internet penetration in the first world, that seems rare
<angasule> sparrw: I'm not in the first world
<angasule> sparrw: in any case, the problem is not access, but latency, online dictionaries are slow
<Level15> i'm  back
<jhutchins_lt> angasule: babelfish
<jhutchins_lt> angasule: babelfish
<angasule> jhutchins_lt: is that not an online translator?
<jhutchins_lt> angasule: Yes, it is, and I see you want off-line.
<jhutchins_lt> angasule: Most of those are going to be commercial/windows.
<angasule> and a dictionary
<angasule> translator != dictionary
<jhutchins_lt> angasule: Linux is very much an on-line phenomenon.
<doug_> wow question?  why don't ubuntu people like rpm?  it's unsafe and dangerous whatever, i understand, but I want to install novell groupwise and everywhere i look it keeps telling me to download more packages, but it never works
<grul> aptitude install dict
<jussi01> doug_: ubuntu uses .debs a different package system
<jussi01> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<doug_> jussi01:  been there, tapped the !rpm before thank you
<jhutchins_lt> doug_: It's just two different ways of doing things.  Some things apt/deb is better than rpm, some things rpm is better.
<jussi01> doug_: and? its true, go grab alie, convert the deb, and hey presto...
<jhutchins_lt> doug_: In your case (as in most) the trick is to get the right repositories for the packages you want.
<doug_> well i have an rpm file, how do i install it so i can use groupwise software?  they only have rpms
<jhutchins_lt> !find groupwise
<angasule> grul: where is the italian-english or italian-spanish dictionary for that, though?
<ubotu> Found: libegroupwise1.2-13, libegroupwise1.2-dev
<doug_> jussio1: what's alie?
<jussi01> alien, sorry
<jussi01> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<rrbiz> someone know how i can get the kde1 window decoration which isn't on kubuntu for some reason ?
<jhutchins_lt> I would not try to do groupwise with alien.
<grul> angasule, dict-freedict-ita-eng
<grul> angasule, dict-freedict-eng-ita
<jhutchins_lt> doug_: I would look for info on installing it on debian first.
<angasule> grul: will those be loaded by dictd automatically?
<grul> angasule, oh, italian-spanish
<jhutchins_lt> Novell would much preferr that you bought SuSE instead.
<grul> angasule, i don't know, i've never used it
<angasule> grul: same deal, I'm fluent in english and spanish
<doug_> jhutchins_lt:  so ubuntu is debian kind of?
<aphonis> it is based on debian
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah.
<doug_> thank you guys so much, lol.  came right up
<angasule> grul: so you are recommending me to install two separate packages but you have no idea if they work together? thanks but I'd rather not pollute my computer with the zillion half-assed dictionaries around until I find the right one...
<grul> angasule, yes
<doug_> how do i remove all those packages i didn't need though? lol
<doug_> apt-get install GnuC++3.3?
<ddark> are you guys morons?
<ddark> who is giving angasule problems?
<angasule> ddark: yes, they are, and don't bother :)
<ddark> sigh
<ddark> I'm bored
<Graham> How can I encode ogg?
<angasule> hehe
<radioaktivstorm> rrbiz, try right clicking on a window border somewhere at the top and selecting window behaviour....should open right up
<radioaktivstorm> or use kcontrol. its in there somewhere
<radioaktivstorm> so can anyone tell me why *everything* i try to compile fails?
<radioaktivstorm> i must be missing some packages or something
<rrbiz> radioaktivstorm: right, but i'm missing kde1 and CDE window decorations
<radioaktivstorm> rrbiz, hmmm have you tried looking on http://kde-look.org
<angasule> rrbiz: out of curiosity, why do you want those? masochism? retro? :)
<doug_> it's not working
<radioaktivstorm> you might be able to find them there i suppose
<rjb> radioaktivstorm: how about telling us a specific error message
<jhutchins_lt> Graham: oggenc?
<rjb> otherwise it's pretty hopeless
<radioaktivstorm> rjb, alright lemme find something for you. one sec.
<angasule> rrbiz: odd, I'm on feisty, and I see CDE and KDE1 both available
<rrbiz> this is 7.04 doesn't come on here by default, i just like those box'y looking decorators, yeah looked on kde-look.org, i think there's a kde package suffix arts or so
<doug_> anyone know novell?
<Lynoure> doug_: if you mean a person with nickname novell, no. If you mean the company, yes.
<jussi01> doug_: you still need help with groupwise? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Groupwise
<doug_> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> doug_: as I said earlier, use alien. ;)
<doug_> jussi01: it never said install complete, but i tried using alien and the process froze (no output) so i did CTRL+C and it stopped, but now there are desktop shortcuts and everything.  i hope it isn't corrupt
<jussi01> doug_: alien can take a while
<doug_> jussi01:  well i'm going to uninstall everything, and reinstall to be safe.  should i wait until i get a new prompt before hitting CTRL+C next time?
<jussi01> doug_: yes, t can take several minutes...
<doug_> jussi01: thanks!
<joe4288> hi guys
<joe4288> im having a little trouble
<jussi01> joe4288: whats up?
<joe4288> i dont know whats causeing it but ill be doing something (in kde) and all of a sudden i will just log out
<joe4288> the mouse cursor will dissapear
<radioaktivstorm> rjb... well that was nice to know....i ran the pidgin congfigure to see what would happen...evidently i dont have GLib which i assume would be the problem....
<Hail_Spacecake> has anyone here used zsnes on kubuntu?
<joe4288> and ill have to go to a console screen some times (with F1 or one of the other FX keys) ill have to bring up a console and restart startx
<jussi01> ouch
<joe4288> yup
<joe4288> no fun :(
<jussi01> joe4288: I have no idea what could cause that
<joe4288> me neither
<joe4288> at first i thought it was a java problem because it would always come up when i was on ebay
<joe4288> but earlyier i was looking on the unbuntu wiki about putting berly on and it happened
<joe4288> well lets start with the cursor because with i log off for a diffrenet user or kde does it froceably i loose my cursor
<joe4288> the mouse still works but the cursor cant been seen
<joe4288> any ideas?
<doug_> jussi01: would it be a good idea to keep gawk, liboop4, lsh-client, lsh-utils, and textutils?
<radioaktivstorm> what exactly do i need to properly compile an application that i would need to install on a newly ubuntufied box?
<jussi01> doug_: leave then on there
<doug_> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> radioaktivstorm: the deps as well as build-essential
<Graham> Could anybody tell me why soundkonverter won't work encode ogg vorbis correctly?
<radioaktivstorm> thanks jussi01 :)
<jussi01> radioaktivstorm: there mabe other stuff like autotools, but I would need to see the package to tell you...
<thomas> don't know what i'll do here
<joe4288> wheres the file for gub that decides what to boot
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<doug_> can i view a package install history for apt?
<joe4288> because i need to make this computer boot windows default
<jussi01> doug_: yes, in adept, but i forget where
<thrilla> hey
<doug_> jussi01: ok
<thrilla> is there a way to verify my dvd burned correctly?
<M_A_K> Anybody know of a small handheld device that has ethernet and can telnet to a server?
<jussi01> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<radioaktivstorm> jussi01: ah, well i have to get back to work now...but i will try playing around with the ones you suggested
<M_A_K> I wah hoping that my phone might be able to Treo 700p, but no.
<jussi01> radioaktivstorm: ok, good luck. what are you compiling btw?
<radioaktivstorm> jussi01, i wanted to compile a new theme for kde and pidgin
<jussi01> radioaktivstorm: ok. it will spout errors if your missing something
<rjb> radioaktivstorm: you generally need packages of the libraries being used with the suffix -dev
<thrilla> ok
<rjb> as in: libglib2.0-dev
<thrilla> well
<thrilla> one small problem
<thrilla> i had to reformat my hdd
<jriachi> radioaktivstorm: does it gives you errors on ./configure or on make?
<OuZo> how do i close open ports? thanks
<radioaktivstorm> jriachi yup, threw glib missing on configure of pidgin
<thrilla> so can i check the disc without redownloading?
<radioaktivstorm> so i assumed i needed to find that...
<joe4288> what do i have to add to the windows info in grub menu.lst to make it defualt?
<radioaktivstorm> alright, well thanks rjb, jussi01, jriachi! ill try compiling later tonight. ciao!
<thrilla> so no way to check for errors after burning the disc?
<astan> hey. when i upgraded edgy to feisty, the frequency indicators for my CPU cores in kpowermanager started to show 0 Mhz instead of 2000 Mhz.. this happened to anyone else?
<thrilla> the check disk for errors on the live cd doesn't work BTW
<joe4288> well any 1? (what do i have to add to the windows info in the grub menu.lst to make it defualt)
<M_A_K> Anybody know of a handheld with builtin ethernet?
<compilerwriter> Is there a way for two seperate terminals to access the same win session?
<compilerwriter> M_A_K not built in ethernet but wi-fi yes.
<M_A_K> I need something that has the ability to use hardwire and telnet to an accespoint.
<M_A_K> Many have wifi.
<M_A_K> some do not.
<compilerwriter> You might be able to get a usb to ethernet adapter type thing to work with it, but I know of 0, nada, zip, zilch, bubkis handhelds that have a builtin cable hookup for ethernet.
<Eyeless> is it hard to run 32 bit apps in kubuntu if you run everything else in 64bit?
<wsjunior> Eyeless: depends on you
<wsjunior> i would say its not trivial
<thrilla> hey
<thrilla> back
<Eyeless> well, im quite goot at poking at my sytem and what not
<Eyeless> i used to run gentoo for about 2 years
<thrilla> BTW
<wsjunior> its quite easy to do that in gentoo
<Eyeless> but i have only one year of kubuntu behind me
<thrilla> would you guys recommend the dvd or cd version of kubuntu?
<wsjunior> thrilla: cd
<thrilla> the dam cd better install this time wsjunior
<elite_101> wow that was weird it didnt let me use my nick name elite101? now its underscore?
<thrilla> before it was giving some kind of irq error
<thrilla> and wouldn't find my hdd
<wsjunior> Eyeless: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534
<wsjunior> Eyeless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<wsjunior> Eyeless: take a look at those links
<Eyeless> well, i might just wait then, but what other than flash and some codecs need 32 bit atm?
<Eyeless> wsjunior: thanks
<wsjunior> Don't hope forever to have flash and java plugins for amd64, try to install a 32bit system
<thrilla> and
<thrilla> my processor is an intel pentium D, 32 bit or 64 bit versions?
<NightBird> thrilla: have you googled it?
<wsjunior> my choice would be 32 bit
<DaSkreech> Can I use konqueror to pull all the sub pages of a folder on a website ?
<persen> hi, i've just installed my new lcd tv (full hd, 1920x1080), it works out of the box but it is running at the settings i had my monitor i think. How can i make it run in 1920x1080 @ 100hz?
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: use wget to do it
<NightBird> 32 bit is the most used... 64 bit is sometimes finiky
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was just thinking of that but thought there might be a GUI way
<persen> !fullhd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fullhd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thrilla> so i need to run cpuid?
<DaSkreech> wsjunior: Hmm any tips on parameters to run?
<DaSkreech> It just pulled the default page
<thrilla> well
<thrilla> it says
<Graham> Does anybody know how to set mime types?
<thrilla> intel pentium D 2800 mhz
<niko_1983> ubuntu italian channel?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<compilerwriter> !it
<niko_1983> tnx
<niko_1983> !it
<niko_1983> ah
<DaSkreech> :-)
<thrilla> still not sure
<thrilla> lol
<compilerwriter> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: try -r and -A options
<persen> What is the "new" xfree86 project called?
<persen> i remember they forked the codebaes
<jhutchins_lt> xorg.
<Graham> !mimetypes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mimetypes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> !mime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persen> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luca__> hi everyone
<luca__> does anyone here have any opinions about gutsy vs. feisty? :)
<thrilla> anyone know if my processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<NightBird> thrilla: google it
<jhutchins_lt> luca__: How so?
<thrilla> i did
<jhutchins_lt> luca__: Feisty is released, Gutsy is in testing.
<thrilla> still don't have a clear answer
<jhutchins_lt> thrilla: cat /proc/cpuinfo or load cpuid.
<NightBird> thrilla: because some versions supported 64 bit while others didn't?
<thrilla> exactly
<luca__> eh I know but some things in Feisty are not that stable :P
<luca__> such as suspension and knetworkmanager
<thrilla> and cpu-z didn't tell me either
<Raystlin_FM> thrilla: which processor number is it?
<jhutchins_lt> luca__: *buntu is still *buntu, just different versions.
<gdholding> hi leute
<jhutchins_lt> luca__: gutsy is not relesed yet, it is unstable and in testing.
<thrilla> intel pentium D 820
<gdholding> ich htte da eine frage
<jhutchins_lt> luca__: If you want to know about specific chages, read the changelog and ask in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins_lt> gdholding: Wir sprechen kein Deutsch.
<jhutchins_lt> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gdholding> ich hap den lampp laufen und wollte eine dateifragabe machen
<luca__> thanks jhutchins_lt
<thrilla> for instructions it lists, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3 and wn64t
<Raystlin_FM> thrilla: it appears to be 64-bit... here's the brief from Intel's site... http://www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium_d/prodbrief800.pdf
<thrilla> em64t
<DaSkreech> thrilla: what CPU?
<thrilla> intel pentium D 820
<DaSkreech> Yeah  It's 64 bit
<thrilla> so i should grab the 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<jhutchins_lt> thrilla: if you don't even know whether your CPU is 64b or not, you will want to stick with the 32b install and not try to figure out how to make things work for the 64b version.
<thrilla> cause my windows xp pro i am running now is 32 bit
<thrilla> lol
<thrilla> ok, so the 32 bit cd is the safe bet
<thrilla> now if i can just make the dam thing install
<thrilla> previous burns i think were bad
<NightBird> thrilla: 32 bit should work fine.  you can run a cd check to make sure it's a valid burn as well...
<thrilla> they wouldn't even load that part NB
<jhutchins_lt> If you get into applications where you really need 64bit, you'll probably have a better idea what you need.
<thrilla> kept complaining about some irq 177 error
<thrilla> and wouldn't go past that part in the install
<thrilla> so i had to reformat the drive
<thrilla> i split it into two 50 GB partitions
<persen> from my /var/log/Xorg.0.log, "Ranges: V min: 49  V max: 61 Hz, H min: 15  H max: 68 kHz, PixClock max 230 MHz" What does PixClock mean? Should i take it into consideration when writing the xorg conf file?
<jhutchins_lt> persen: pixel clock.
<jhutchins_lt> persen: You should probably study the xorg docs extensively first.
<persen> Why? i just need to get xorg to display at 1920x1080 @ 100 hz
<persen> Do i have to read a full docbook first to manage that ?
<persen> I have changed resolutions that way earlier
<thrilla> trying to use a lcd tv as your monitor?
<persen> yes
<jhutchins_lt> You know most LCD's have fixed resolutions, right?
<persen> yep
<thrilla> and its usually 60 hz, not 100
<persen> my tv can display 100hz
<killermike> persen: I've had good luck with this modeline generator - http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<thrilla> 3 mins left on download
<thrilla> and this time i am going to check it with md5
<replman> Hi!
<thrilla> after all, i only got a 100 pack of cd-r ya know
<miles> !find java
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 272 others)
<replman> I'm wondering why all processes in linux grow and grow and grow (memory). Firefox uses 510mb, eclipse 1,4gb, adept_manager 371mb, kopete 450mb?, konqueror 250mb
<replman> currently 2,5gb of the memory are allocated
<jussi01> !java | miles:
<ubotu> miles:: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<persen> killermike, Can i screw up my TV if i set wrong parameters ?
<killermike> persen: Pass. Maybe you can look up the model number to see what other people have done.
<replman> What is the difference between virtual, reserved and shared memory?
<miles> could someone point me into the right direction of java's home if you use the ubuntu repositories to get sun-java6-jdk?
<jussi01> miles: what are you trying to do?
<miles> run jboss
<miles> i cant find where the bin directory is...or the jdk directory for that matter
<miles> i thought packages got DL'ed to /var/lib
<jussi01> miles: might be in usr, cant remember
<jussi01> mile you sure you need jdk? not sun-java6-jre?
<replman> miles: try "which java"
<replman> miles: here it is "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00"
<miles> ah yes, thanks a lot guys
<thrilla> ok
<thrilla> the md5 hash check was ok
<thrilla> now burning image at 4x
<thrilla> this time the cd shouldn't be the issue
<jussi01> thrilla: also, i think there is a disk check when you start it up....
<thrilla> how long does that take?
<jussi01> hmmm, no idea...
<jussi01> never done it, but i know its there
<thrilla> so long as it passes the md5 check and i burn it slowly, it should work ok
<jussi01> thrilla: true
<thrilla> it dam well better
<thrilla> i've been trying to install this since 10 am
<thrilla> lol
* miles loves running jboss
<brad_> I'm trying to install enemy territory and it says I Dont have the permission the permission to write to the folder
<brad_> how can I run that as sudo since as it stands I am just clicking on the icon
<brad_> also, to make that run with 64 bit do I have to do a force run 32 bit?
<thrilla> easy answer
<brad_> open with Kate and write sudo in front of it?
<thrilla> install it to a folder you do have permission for
* miles loves kdesvn
<brad_> I did do that, still wont write to the .bin folder I created (wants it for links or something
<malik__> i have just installed kubuntu , it has already installed nvidia as my display card, do i still need to install nvidia drivers for having compiz to work on my machine
<thrilla> check the folder permissions
<thrilla> i bet its set to read only
<malik__> ??
<thrilla> malik, no idea
<brad_> noo the permissions are fine
<jussi01> malik__: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<persen> what is the best app for creating a "media center" pc?
<jussi01> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Yorokobi> malik__, 'grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf' << will give you 'Driver "nv"' for 2D or 'Driver "nvidia"' for 3D/GL driver.
<jussi01> persen: also have a look at mythbuntu
<servidor> how was the other way to create a etherboot disk without using cat?
<persen> ok, just want to playback divx/dvds/mp3s, have no tv tuner yet. But thanks for the info.
<malik__> i just get driver=nv as a result
<thrilla> so you need to install the driver?
<malik__> how do i install the driver ?? where to start please help me
<underdog5004> malik__, what's the problem?
<malik__> i want to install nVidia Geoforce 5600 drivers on my newly installed kubuntu 7.04
<aldcor> aldcor
<underdog5004> !envy | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<persen> Modeline "1920x1080"  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync
<underdog5004> ha ha, whoops
<persen> I fount that line in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log, can i somehow use that information to fix this resolution?
<underdog5004> malik__, go to nvidia.com, d/l the driver, then run the installer and install it
<malik__> ok i try it
<Yorokobi> malik__, or even better, get nvidia-glx-new from adept/synaptic/aptitude and make your life that much easier
<aldcor> aldcor
<persen> !Modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<persen> Hm, can i make a Modeline my "setting" in xorg.conf? I see only
<persen> 	SubSection "Display"
<persen> 		Depth		24
<persen> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<persen> 	EndSubSection
<persen> That kinf of information
<miles> hey guys, im running xubuntu right now, dont kick me
<jhutchins> persen: try xvidtune.
<NickPresta> miles, we will try to restrain ourselves ;)
<miles> haha
* persen is not liking it
<NickPresta> what seems to be the problem?
<miles> i like kubuntu better, but my work laptop handles xubuntu
<HayaBusa> i tried to install driver for NVIDIA GEFORCE 7300GS  card twise , and both times my system didn't boot to linux desktop , dose anyone knows how to install this driver .. ?
<thrilla> ok
<thrilla> the installer failed
<thrilla> error message was failed to set transfer mode
<thrilla> what now?
<jhutchins> !nvidia | HayaBusa
<ubotu> HayaBusa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matqo> hlp. i want to install kubuntu 7.04 but i dont want to format hdd and when i check manual that is no my partitoons here but only one /dev/sda :/
<TheGateKeeper> miles, if you want kde with speed but without a lot of the bloat then install openbox + kicker, it's a brilliant combination
<miles> ill have to check that out
<miles> !openbox | miles
<jhutchins> matqo: Use the alternate install CD, it will allow you to do that.
<meta_> hi all
<TheGateKeeper> miles, http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Main_Page
<thrilla> what about my case?
<matqo> yhx
<matqo> thx
<meta_> i want to know, why i need anacron, cron, and the 3 other job scheduler that feisty installs default
<meta_> is thats or one of that do something important in the system's life
<meta_> or it's just holds space?
<matqo> why shipit dont send alternate cd ? :D
<HayaBusa> those info are for ubuntu and not kubuntu.. there is no administration in system menu..
<jhutchins> matqo: How much do you really expect for free?
<miles> whoa...i totally just had a revelation
<miles> have any of you guys seen the book cover for lpi linux certification in a nutshell?
<miles> by o'reilley
<jhutchins> miles: URL?
<thrilla> i'd love a answer
<miles> huh?
<matqo> not much :D buy with 7.04 i had everytime some problem with installation
<matqo> *but
<thrilla> problem installing
<miles> the o'reilly books always have animals or something crazy on them, and the linux certification in a nutshell has an ox or a mule or whatever on it, and i just realized its supposed to be the mascot for gnu
* miles high fives himself
<thrilla> i get a message saying ata4.0 error setting transfer method or something like that
<jhutchins> thrilla: What is your hard drive layout?  Are you using the standard or alternate CD?
<jhutchins> miles: The gnu mascot is a gnu.
<thrilla> standard cd
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone looked at gusty yet? thoughts on it?
<thrilla> and two partitions
<tampafl> hi all.  lilo help please??
<jhutchins> thrilla: sata or ata?
<thrilla> ata
<jhutchins> Good bandwidth?
<thrilla> i dunno
<thrilla> would you say a dl rate of 14108 kbps is good?
<jhutchins> I'd say download the alt CD.  Have you verified the CD you have against the original iso md5sum?
<thrilla> ya i did
<thrilla> it passed the md5 check
<civixier> hiya all... i wonder if there is somewhere you can download a kind of a "stripped" kubuntu, without all of the software that comes along?
<thrilla> so try the alt cd?
<Karti> Hi all, just a quick one. I am practicing my installs of a new hard drive, I have been using 13 things to get going on Feisty, my problem is the DVD playback , does not work now on that web page. Could some one give a link or some advice as to what I require? Cheers
<aldcor> aldcor
<miles> why did they make sid so unstable
<grul> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<miles> !find pgadmin
<ubotu> Found: pgadmin3, pgadmin3-data, phppgadmin
<joe4288> hey i have a question
<Karti> grul: Many thanks
<grul> :)
<joe4288> if i set up xorg with nvidia drive i get a nvidia kernel modul not loaded
<joe4288> but if i use nv it works just fine
<joe4288> why do i get that error?
<joe4288> and whats the diffrence between nv and nvidia?
<joshjosh> 4 letters
<joe4288> so there the same drive
<joe4288> just as new as each other?
<aldcor> aldcor
<Neil3> no
<Neil3> the nvidia driver is from nvidia, closed source, full 3d acceleration
<joe4288> because i wanted to install beryl so i wanted to put in the newest drive
<aldcor> aldcor
<Neil3> the nv driver is an open source implimentation that doesnt have 3d acceleration or other advanced features
<Neil3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe4288> so then how come when i chose the nvidia drive i get the error message nvida kernel modual not found
<thrilla> cause you didn't install it correctly
<joe4288> hmmmm i see :)
<Neil3> did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<joe4288> OOOOP :P
<thrilla> and if this cd don't work i say fuck it
<joe4288> what cd?
<thrilla> the alt install cd
<thrilla> the standard install cd gave an error
<joe4288> ooo i see
<joe4288> well just stick an image some where and use that
<joe4288> i had the same problem
<joe4288> just load up the cd to get started
<joe4288> (in expert mode)
<thrilla> i tried that
<thrilla> it didn't work
<joe4288> and the image didnt work?
<thrilla> i was trying to boot the live cd
<persen> What is the equivalent in KDE of " System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager" ?
<joe4288> oww i didnt install with the live cd
<thrilla> and got an error ata4.0
<thrilla> unable to set transfer mode
<joe4288> persen: yea thats what i was wondering
<joe4288> persen: want to set up my nvidia drivers but i dont understand the instuctions
<persen> joe4288, the guide is for ubuntu, hence it uses GNOME
<joe4288> persen: yea i figured that out :)
<thrilla> gnome is ok
<thrilla> want a better link?
<joe4288> but i like kde (whhhaa)
<joe4288> yea that be great
<persen> we want all the best links out there
<joe4288> thats right damit :P
<joe4288> lol
<thrilla> i think this is for ubuntu tho
<thrilla> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<persen> wonder how easy it would be if i just connected my lcd tv to a windows machine
<joe4288> it preaty easy
<joe4288> ive dont it before
<joe4288> but then you wont have linux :(
<thrilla> the terminal install method should work with both kde and gnome
<underdog5004> I need help adding a file to a .iso file...
<joe4288> so preaty much all this thing is saying it apt-get install nvidia-gxl?
<neusonce> hey guys what and how do install packages for playing encryted dvds im trying to install libdvdread3 but my terminal say no such comand exists ?
<thrilla> pretty much
<persen> i need to install this, 1.0-96xx nvidia driver, to support my card (geforce4200). Any guides for this?
<thrilla> it downloads and installs the package
<underdog5004> !libdvdcss | neusonce
<joe4288> I DID THAT GRRRRRR
<ubotu> neusonce: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thrilla> then you got more steps
<persen> who me?
<joe4288> well what im havin the problem with is that i keep getting the error message nvidia kernel modual not found
<joshjosh> anyone know how to get my USB port to auto-detect?
<joe4288> auto detect what?
<joshjosh> Plugging things in and then booting works, but plugging anything in after boot it doesn't.
<thrilla> you install it via terminal?
<joshjosh> auto detect like my wireless mouse or ipod
<joe4288> well the mouse would probly be part of the system i dont realy know
<joe4288> the ipod just just he mount info in the fstab and have it on auto
<joe4288> and it will mount it once you connect it
<joshjosh> how would i do that?
<joe4288> is it a vfat ipod?
<joshjosh> vfat?
<joshjosh> windows. it works in linux...
<joe4288> was it formatted on windows
<joshjosh> if i plug it in before i boot it works. if i plug it in after boot it doesn't mount.
<joe4288> well like i said well make a fstab for it
<joe4288> open up a terminal
<joshjosh> ok
<joshjosh> alright
<joe4288> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<crodriguez> alguien que hable espaol??
<joe4288> now open up another terminal and type sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<joshjosh> alright
<crodriguez> como que no!!!
<joe4288> now 1 question do you have any other removable drives connected when you connect you ipod?
<joe4288> sata usb etc?
<elite101> hey is Damn Small linux anygood?
<joshjosh> joe4288: Nope. Just my ipod
<joe4288> joshjosh: good
<joshjosh> elite101: I prefer puppylinux for a distro like that
<joe4288> joshjosh: gime a second to remeber what line you need to put in
<joshjosh> alright. take your time.
<joshjosh> i need to go make a sandwich anyways. brb
<elite101> okay but why are they soo small do they bave all the regulare features?
<elite101> have*
<joshjosh> elite101: There's different versions of puppy with different things.
<elite101> how small is the whole distro? i am looking at screen shots of DSL and they are 50mb!!!
<thrilla> lol
<joe4288> joshjosh: now paste this line at the bottom of the others http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30969/
<thrilla> i've seen a linux distro that will fit on a 1.44 mb floppy
<joe4288> joshjosh: try and like everything up so it looks preaty :)
<joe4288> "line"
<jhutchins> thrilla: DSL, puppy, tomsrtbt
<thrilla> yup
<joe4288> joshjosh: save exit terminal and plug it you ipod and it should mount right up
<joshjosh> joe4288: alright
<elite101> wholy? so when i install it, it will only be 50mb!!!
<joe4288> joshjosh: unmount it remove it then reconnect it and it shoud mount right up agian
<thrilla> ok i am gonna reboot and attempt to install
<thrilla> brb
<joe4288> ok now that i helped some 1 i want my nvidia problem fix :)
<joe4288> lol
<joshjosh> what's your nvidia problem?
<joshjosh> i know all about nvidia cards heh
<joe4288> well i installed the nice new nvidia driver
<aldcor> aldcor
<joe4288> configured xorg to use it
<joe4288> and it doesnt work
<joshjosh> pastebin your xorg.conf
<tue> very basic apt question here. I have installed postgres, and messed up the configuration files really badly (its just a toy machine). No data need to be saved, i just want the darn thing reset. But it seems that apt-get remove postgresql-8.2 and then apt-get install postgresql-8.2 does not touch the configuration files in /etc/postgresql. How is it possible to completely reset it?
<joe4288> i get the error nvidia kernel modual not found
<nacho> hi, i'm new in kubuntu
<aldcor> aldcor
<elite101> is there any live cd that will make me boot of a memory stick or a removeable usb hardrive ? or do i have to have that option in the BIOS?
<nacho> how install apache2??
<persen> joe4288, sudo aptitude install restricted-manager
<joe4288> the xorg conf i have is the 1 that works i dont have the broken 1
<Yorokobi> tue, sudo aptitude purge postgresql-8.2
<joe4288> persen: you found it
<joshjosh> how did you install the driver?
<joe4288> joshjosh: so beryl will work properly with my nvidia video
<persen> just install that and, sudo restricted-manager
<Yorokobi> tue, then aptitude install postgresql-8.2
<persen> worked like a charm
<joe4288> yay
<persen> try a restart now and tell how it went
<joshjosh> joe4288: what card do you have?
<joe4288> joshjosh:  sorry i thought you ment why lol
<elite101> hey can livecd's (if they have the option) make a usb hardrive boot?
<elite101> or does your bios have to support it?
<joe4288> joshjosh: in part of the board its a biostar ummm brb and ill tell you
<tue> Yorokobi: Thanks. cant wait to kill this f.....r once and for all :-).
<Mr_Sonoma> nacho, sudo apt-get install apache2
<nacho> only this??
<joshjosh> joe4288: brb i have to restart
<joe4288> joshjosh: its a geforce 6100-m9
<joe4288> joshjosh: ok
<joe4288> persen: ill install it right now
<Mr_Sonoma> it should automatically get all the dependancies for you
<elite101> wow linux on a floppy lmao
<elite101> i didnt know that!
<joe4288> oww yea they have linux for everything
<Mr_Sonoma> a floppy?? wouldn't you need a floppy drive (oh wait am i the only one that doesnt have a floppy drive anymore?)
<joe4288> (i think people just get board)
<Mr_Sonoma> *grin*
<persen> you should have linux bluetooth version, whick hacks windows computers and puts in linux.
<joe4288> never heard of that?
<elite101> yeah rite?
<persen> it should be possible
<elite101> lol wouldnt be hacking
<elite101> it would be doing them a favor
<elite101> !!!:)
<joe4288> anything possiable
<elite101> lol i think hes rite i mean floppy 1.44mb!!!
<joe4288> but now the only question is how?
<elite101> yeah they would need bluetooth too?
<joe4288> mayb if we install a partition manger
<joe4288> install on there comp
<elite101> lol
<joshjosh> joe4288: alright, what card?
<joe4288> joshjosh: did it work?
<joshjosh> joe4288: nope.
<joe4288> joshjosh: huh?
<joe4288> joshjosh: it wont mount?
<joshjosh> nope.
<elite101> they should make linux for psp!!! i dont see why i mean 333mhz 32mb ram? 2gb memstick
<joe4288> joshjosh: pastebin you fstab
<joe4288> they did
<joe4288> it was slow
<joe4288> so no 1 used it
<joe4288> that was a long time ago
<joe4288> they havnt done anything with it in a LONG time
<elite101> for what?
<joe4288> linux for psp
<elite101> ohh
<joe4288> it sucked
<elite101> they did win95 bochs
<joshjosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30972/
<elite101> it was crap is basically made your psp into a windows machine no wireless support and it wipes out your 32mb ram Flash0 and 1 so no psp os!!!
<joe4288> joshjosh: did you get any error messages when you connected it?
<elite101> wow linux has so many distros
<joshjosh> joe4288: my ipod won't even go to the do not disconnect screen
<elite101> im on this website The Coding Studio linux going threw all the screen shots and such
<stexe> ciao
<joe4288> joshjosh: why do you alread have sda1 and sda5 onther
<elite101> lol the one that caught my eye Famelix 1.3
<joe4288> joshjosh: are you running a duel boat system?
<stexe> list
<vzduch> elite101: you were throwing w/ screenshots? o0
<joshjosh> joe4288: Nope. I have no idea why
<elite101> showing?
<elite101> or throwing?
<joe4288> joshjosh: what kinda hard drive do you have?
<joe4288> joshjosh: sata, ide?
<joshjosh> let me check
<vzduch> [23:14:39]  < elite101> [...]  going threw all the screen shots and such
<elite101> yeah
<joe4288> joshjosh: oh and when you edit the fstab you dont need to restart
<joe4288> joshjosh: it takes imediate effect
<joshjosh> it's a sata
<joe4288> joshjosh: ahha
<joe4288> joshjosh: lol
<joe4288> joshjosh: mine is to
<joshjosh> should i change it in fstab to sda2?
<joe4288> joshjosh: so it asigns the drive a sdX number
<elite101> u guys almost have the same nick
<joe4288> joshjosh: nope
<joe4288> joshjosh: change it to /dev/sdb1
<joshjosh> ok. then plug it back in?
<joe4288> same length to
<joe4288> joshjosh: yup change it save and plug it in
<joe4288> joshjosh: if it doesnt auto mount open up a terminal and type mount -a
<joe4288> opps i mean sudo mount -a
<joshjosh> hmm
<joshjosh> joshua@joshua-laptop:~$ sudo mount -a
<joshjosh> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<joe4288> joshjosh: and you have the ipod pluged it?
<joshjosh> yeah.
<joe4288> joshjosh: it its on do not disconnect screen?
<joshjosh> still no do not disconnect screen either so it's not even charging...
<joe4288> joshjosh: that might be the problem
<joe4288> joshjosh: i always remeber it coming up
<joshjosh> i mean, the batter is 100%...but it won't even charge. this is crazy.
<joshjosh> this is a new usb cable too
<aldcor> aldcor
<joe4288> joshjosh: maybe its the port
<joshjosh> nah. it works when i boot.
<joshjosh> but plugging it in afterwards does nothing. crazy drive.
<joe4288> joshjosh: hmmmm thats weird
<joshjosh> with windows it will auto-detect but it never has with linux.
<joshjosh> well, on my opensuse 10.2 install it did
<joe4288> joshjosh: well debian based systems dont like ipods
<elite101> 1quetstion really important before i waste 4$, My bios dose not support booting up anything usb! xD so if i get a livecd can they select it and boot off it aslong as i have the cd inther for the first startup
<joe4288> joshjosh: i always had trouble with um
<joe4288> elite101: huh?
<joshjosh> hmm...how do i figure out what the device node for thsi is?
<FroggyTheGreat> Got an epson scanner question...
<elite101> can a livecd boot up a pendrive
<elite101> ?
<joe4288> yea but i dont remeber the trick
<elite101> becuase my crappy bios does notsupport it
<joshjosh> elite101: you can boot a ton of distros from usb drives
<joe4288> you could just install grub on to a floppy with usb drivers on it
<jozgi> hi
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> in what package can I find curl-config?
<joshjosh> joe4288: I'll check the forums.
<FroggyTheGreat> So I've got an Epson RX580 and the correct pipslite package is installed for it, I've got SANE installed, but the SANE frontends can't find the scanner.  Any insights or places to look?
<joe4288> joshjosh: i just dont understand why the ipod doesnt go to dont disconnect mode
<elite101> my bios doesnt support usb boot :( so i was wondering if i get a linux livecd that if they have the option boot i can select my USB Drive :)
<joe4288> joshjosh: i think its the port try a diffrenet 1
<waylandbill> if the livecd has the ability to boot then the pendrive isn't needed except for storage.
<joshjosh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB#Types_of_Live-USB
<joe4288> joshjosh: because if you dont have any other drive connected then /dev/sdb1 is right
<elite101> yeah i need the pendrive the distro is on it??!?!??!?!
<FroggyTheGreat> ...or even an RTFM, if someone can point me to the right (helpful, English) FM to R.
<waylandbill> just put the files you want to boot on a CD instead of a flash drive.
<elite101> no!!
<elite101> all wrong i wanna install DSL linux on a pendrive
<elite101> okay
<elite101> and then boot of the pen drive
<joe4288> joshjosh: trust me ive mess with the fstab MORE then enough to know which letters linux assigns stuff
<FroggyTheGreat> Again, I've got my printer/scanner working as a printer but not a scanner yet.  I've got SANE installed, but the SANE-capable programs I have don't recognize the scanner as being present.  Any thoughts?
<joe4288> joshjosh: but you could try this
<joe4288> joshjosh: restart the comp with the ipod connected then click the icon and look for the mount info it should say /dev/sdXX some where
<elite101> my bios doesnt support usb boot so iwas wondering if i can just put the live cd in durring startup and select boot of my pen drive because this hdd i am on only has like 2mb free space
<joshjosh> alright i'll try that
<joshjosh> brb
<waylandbill> elite101: then how is a livecd even part of the question? DSL's files can just be simply copied to the flash drive.
<underdog5004> I need help adding a file to a .iso file...
<joe4288> well theres a way to do that with live cds but i dont remeber
<elite101> yes but i cant boot off the pendrive on my computer becuase it will boot of the HDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD!!!
<elite101> lol
<joe4288> like i said install grub to some form of disc with usb drivers and then use that to boot the pen drive
<elite101> thats why i need the live cd to select it for me!!!
<elite101> okay
<danix> ola?
<elite101> i mean like so i dont have anyhardrive at all only the usb drive and thats it
<joe4288> elite101: id tell you how to do it but i have no idea how but i know other people use that kinda set up
<danix> alguien sabe castellane?
<FroggyTheGreat> Again, I've got my printer/scanner working as a printer but not a scanner yet.  I've got SANE installed, but the SANE-capable programs I have don't recognize the scanner as being present.  Any thoughts?
<waylandbill> elite101: I'm sure there is a way with grub command line and the right drivers, but what's the point. The CD can easily hold DSL or a full distro
<joe4288> elite101: yes thats what im talking about
<elite101> i can search it up i was just asking if it's possable for the livecd to boot up a pendrive
<elite101> drivers?
<joe4288> yea but then you can customize it or add stuff
<elite101> u dont need drivers
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<waylandbill> elite101: drivers as in kernel modules.
<danix> ola
<elite101> banned
<danix> ola
<danix> osa
<danix> ola
<joe4288> elite101: yes you can use the live cd
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<danix> ola
<elite101> ola
<elite101> amigo
<joe4288> NO SPEAK SPANSH DAMIT
<danix> olaaa:)
<elite101> #spanish
<danix> como estay?
<elite101> there u go
<elite101> Nooo
<FroggyTheGreat> Again, I've got my printer/scanner working as a printer but not a scanner yet.  I've got SANE installed, but the SANE-capable programs I have don't recognize the scanner as being present.  Any thoughts?
<Yorokobi> elite101, with the liveCD you'll end up using the liveCD's kernel since you can't boot from USB.
<vzduch> not even correct..
<elite101> yes
<elite101> so its possiable
<joe4288> elite101: yes ive said that
<elite101> okay thank you
<joe4288> elite101: but i dont know how to do it
<Yorokobi> elite101, maybe, but you'll have to find out what /dev/sdX the USB drive will be
<joe4288> elite101: it seem kinda hard for to figure it out
<elite101> listen
<elite101> okay
<danix> ola
<joe4288> well if its the only usb device and theres no sata it will be sda1
<NickPresta> !es | danix
<ubotu> danix: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Yorokobi> elite101, then set root=/dev/sdX boot=/dev/sdXY for the pen drive. Come to think of it, that'll boot the USB drive's kernel,to
<waylandbill> elite101: are you just trying to prove it can be done, because it seems pointless. If you are going to be booting the pen on another machine, use the other machine to install in the first place.
<joe4288> if theres other devices it will be sdb2
<danix> yaaa hablenme
<joe4288> i mean sdb1
<elite101> My bios does not support usb boot. I wanna install linux on a pendrive and boot from it. I was wondering if a livecd when booted can boot from the cd
<elite101> argggg!!!!!!!!!
<FroggyTheGreat> OK, anyone know even what device a scanner would look like in /dev?
<elite101> im a poor kid
<joe4288> elite101: lol we keep goin in circles
<elite101> i have no hardrive
<joe4288> elite101: ok it can be done period
<joshjosh> alright. it was sbd2 and the mount point was /mnt/JOSHUA'S ip
<elite101> okay thanks
<Admiral_laptop> i'm playing a dvd and I get no video, but I get audio. any idea?
<elite101> but can i do it with the live cd
<joe4288> joshjosh: ok so put that in the fstab
<joe4288> joshjosh: and you good to go
<FroggyTheGreat> ab17f5bfa5e3f24cc5f9faea3dfd7a2e
<FroggyTheGreat> Whoops.
<joe4288> joshjosh: and yea you right i forgot the stroage was on the second partition
<joe4288> joshjosh: my bad :(
<elite101> and having no harddrive wat so ever i can just boot from cd rom select usb on the live cd and take the cd out becuase it will be running on pendrive :):):)
<joshjosh> joe4288: not your fault
<waylandbill> elite101: that was the bit of info I was missing. The lack of a hard drive makes the liveCD useful. That's why I asked the point of the LiveCD several minutes ago. :-)
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know how to get Epson all-in-one scanners to actually be recognized as scanners?
<Yorokobi> elite101, yes, if you know what the device is going to be for the USB drive, change the root= and boot= grub parameters to the USB drive (/dev/sdX)
<joshjosh> we'll see if it'll autodetect now.
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got everything installed that I need...I think.
<joe4288> joshjosh: well now you know that the mount info will be set up
<joshjosh> WOO! It works!
<elite101> okay thank you lots
<joe4288> YAY!
<elite101> lol
<joshjosh> This has been a problem since Dapper.
<elite101> we all got something working
<joshjosh> i finally got it corrected. awesome.
<FroggyTheGreat> !print
<elite101> i love that feeling
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<joe4288> joshjosh: well this will be the soluction always
<FroggyTheGreat> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<elite101> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<waylandbill> elite101: and then when you finish you can then go buy a hard drive. ;-D
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i have one only 4gig
<elite101> its one of thoes fugitsu's
<joe4288> joshjosh: fstab will fix any drive mounting problem
<elite101> u know the one i am talking about lmao
<waylandbill> elite101: laptop or desktop?
<elite101> there black
<elite101> dektop
<joe4288> joshjosh: and with the auto in there it will mount once plugged in
<joshjosh> yeah.
<elite101> my 60gig got to cloes to a magnet read it as 0mb 0 sectors
<waylandbill> drives are dirt cheap for desktops.
<joshjosh> grr
<elite101> adn the funny thing was it was the fugitsus falt
<joshjosh> amarok says it's not mounted though. damnit
<waylandbill> elite101: that sucks
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i know
<joe4288> joshjosh: which mount point did you use?
<joshjosh> sbd2
<elite101> it went so fast too that hrdrive it was a maxtor
<joe4288> joshjosh: i mean did you use /mnt/josh or /mnt/ipod?
<elite101> now my hdd i have now is soo slow make kubuntu run slow
<waylandbill> elite101: not under warranty?
<elite101> no 2002
<elite101> i was a giftr
<joshjosh> it uses /mnt/JOSHUA'S ip
<elite101> gift*
<joe4288> hmmm thats weird
<joe4288> jump into the folder and make sure the files are there
<elite101> it kinda sucks i could off just replaced the mainboard of the hdd but i threw it out
<elite101> it had windows on it and it crashed brought it too a friends house to fix it rode back home witht he 4gig on top of the 60gig tried it and it sayed 0mb 0 sectors
<joe4288> not the magnet
<elite101> so the magnent of the 4gig screwed it up
<elite101> rip 60gig lol
<joe4288> ive had 2 maxtors just die
<elite101> i hate that
<joe4288> they have there mbr changed some how and it thanks theres no space
<elite101> lol esp when ur low on parts u think everything lasts for ever even thou it can be just tomarrow when something dies or fries
<joe4288> and its not fixable
<elite101> i know same thiing
<elite101> but
<joe4288> joshjosh: you check out the folders and see if theres anything in it?
<elite101> u can replace the board on it with another maxtor same make and model to get the files back i did that with a 15gig my friend had the same one
<danix> wal bccn
<joe4288> hmmmm never head that b4
<elite101> my computer is so ghetto
<danix> zhaaw me vooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<joe4288> well i g2g
<danix> xao
<danix> mao
<joe4288> see you guys later
<danix> lao
<danix> ao
<danix> kAO
<danix> PAO
<danix> VAO
<danix> MAO
<elite101> wow that person is annyoing
<danix> ZAO
<waylandbill> elite101: sounds like something my daughter would say. :-D
<Yorokobi> !ops | danix
<danix> RAO
<ubotu> danix: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<elite101> waylandbill, lol about what?
<elite101> im only 14
<danix> 15
<elite101> so
<waylandbill> calling it ghetto
<elite101> ha beat u my other name is well mafiaboy
<elite101> lmao
<elite101> oh
<elite101> yeah the power supply is on the top of the computer
<waylandbill> she just said that about a computer the other day.. it looks so ghetto.
<elite101> the hardrive is sticking out
<elite101> slanted
<elite101> lol
<elite101> u have a daughter
<waylandbill> yup
<elite101> i feel so young...here anyways
<elite101> i see u must build computers if ur daughter sayed that i imagine your home  full of makeshift pcs running
<elite101> danix, why are u flooding this channel
<waylandbill> elite101: no. that was one I was fixing for someone. my systems are all in one piece... fortunately.
<mafiaboy> haha lol
<mafiaboy> i wish
<elite101> has anyone heard of mafiaboy the scriptkiddie that brought down cnn.com/yahho.com/dell.com and cost 1.7billion dollars in damages
<persen> kde control center now displays that i have my resolution at 1920x1080, but i doubt it.
<elite101> yes? no?
<elite101> lol wow
<waylandbill> it was because the metal plate for the mobo connectors was different from one board to another and the surplus mobo didn't come with a replacement, so I knocked it out and didn't put another in it's place.
<persen> same problem as i had, the screen is centered and i miss stuff at the edge of the desktop (startbutton etc)
<elite101> this channel they showed on the news #hacker u cant join it invite only
<aldcor> aldcor
<elite101> ##windows
<waylandbill> elite101: if you truly belonged in that channel, you'd know how to get in there already I'd imagine. :-)
<joshjosh> you hack to hack the chan password
<elite101> yeah lol
<elite101> thats why they set one only good hackers can go into there or scriptkiddies
<kasr> hi
<waylandbill> kasr: howdy
<elite101> can ppl ban u for no reason if u just join there channel and dont talk?
<elite101> lol channel surfing
<kasr> fine & u?
<waylandbill> kasr: I'm ok
<elite101> #windowsxp lol
<Yorokobi> elite101, lurking isn't a punishable offence. Spamming with a load of 'hola's is, though :)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> yeah really
<waylandbill> elite101: I'm sure they don't have server banning privs like a k-line... they'd probably only ban you from the channel.
<elite101> hola amigo si-anora
<elite101> okay
<elite101> but u can get back in thou
<elite101> how do i make my own channel?
<Yorokobi> /join #myownchannel
<elite101> i know i can surf but i cant be the admin why not? do u have to pay?
<waylandbill> join one that isn't in existence.
<elite101> but i cant be the admin
<elite101> so i wont have rite to be my channel
<PriceChild> elite101, please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus or something.
<elite101> okay
<underdog5004> elite101, just make your own irc server
<elite101> Mhh dont know how
<[Apollo] > lol
<eriefisher> Hello
<elite101> yeah i got my own channel
<grul> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> #elitechannel
<elite101> !soloaris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soloaris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> i think i spelt it wron
<elite101> wrong*
<Yorokobi> solaris
<elite101> !solaris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solaris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> weird
<Yorokobi> or better, GNU/OpenSolaris: http://gnusolaris.org
<Yorokobi> anyway, off topic again
<Ace2016> hi all
<elite101> k sorry
<Ace2016> how do i stop my nameservers being overwritten on startup?
<persen> I've installed a usb sound card (edirol ua-5). Now i need to disable my other snd card (snd-emu10k1).
<Yorokobi> Ace2016, get rid of the resolvconf package
<elite101> wow i didnt know they made usb sound cards?
<persen> In a guide i read this is done in /etc/modprobe.conf, but that file doesnt exist in kubuntu. Anyone know what its kubuntu (feisty) counterpart would be?
<Ace2016> persen: disable it in bios
<persen> elite101, they do, works great.
<persen> Ace2016, nope
<persen> See here, http://linux.setcolor.de/ua-5/
<LinuxRulz> I would check the System BIOS first to see if there is an option to disable that sound card
<persen> its suposed to be easy
<Ace2016> persen: use locate
<Ace2016> run locate modprobe.conf
<Ace2016> in konsole
<LinuxRulz> instead of mess with the config files, first check the system BIOS
<LinuxRulz> faster and safer
<persen> I shouldnt have to
* rrbiz installing ubuntu on my gx260 dell box :)
<elite101> okay u can boot from pendrive i have to make a bootfloppy (wake pup)
<Ace2016> rrbiz: how is it going?
<elite101> i installed linux on my stero before
<elite101> and on my tv
<rrbiz> pretty good, Ace2016, hope to get most of the stuff from XP working on Ubuntu
<elite101> wine
<elite101> lol red alert2 works and the map editor :)
<rrbiz> just resized my first drive to squeeze in ubuntu, now about to load it in
<persen> spent all evening fighting this silly thing, i guess linux is not a desktop os
<elite101> are there ppl running windows on this channel?
<persen> eventually, most are.
<elite101> i mean on windows rite now talking on this channel?
<persen> yes
<persen> i am
<rrbiz> what i'm typing in now has kubuntu, but i misssss big time my MS outlook and maps & streets
<runlevelten> why would you run windows in this channel?
<runlevelten> Oh yeah, ubuntu, silly me ;P
<Dragnslcr> Why would anyone miss Outlook?
* runlevelten hides!
<rrbiz> cause of PDA
<persen> rrbiz, ms outlook is shit, but the ease of windows i miss in windows.
<ubuntu> Hello everyone, I have got something funny (bad) going on. when I startup, the prossessor wont stop, so my question is how do I see what is using my space so that I can stop it. I have opened in safe mode and run the virus scan. I am using watchdog w/minimal allowenses
<ubuntu> it seems to be attached to the kicker
<runlevelten> Some people like it, and to be honest even though it's crappy, outlook + exchange are still an almost unrivalled combination
<persen> I have no problem reading a guide for something i have to configure, but not spend so much time getting up and running with what i considered mandatory on a windows machine
<rrbiz> it's not easy migrating .pst or by exporting indivudual stuff
<runlevelten> for what they do, that is.
<ubuntu> damn didnt realize the name
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- you can check KSysGuard for what process is using the CPU
<Dragnslcr> I believe ctrl-esc opens KSysGuard. If not, it's in the KMenu
<runlevelten> Novell are addressing it.
<ubuntu> Dragnslcr: under utilities isnt it...
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- System, actually
<ubuntu> Dragnslcr: got it. thanks
<Dragnslcr> I've never needed Exchange
<Dragnslcr> Then again, I've barely ever really used POP3
<Silent_G> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Silent_G> can someone tell meh how to fix thi?
<Dragnslcr> My university used FirstClass, and I've used GMail since then
<rrbiz> gmails got free pop3, thinks its much better than webhosting email
<Dragnslcr> Silent_G- do you have the X dev libraries?
<Dragnslcr> I run my own mail server, but I don't really use it
<Dragnslcr> It mostly gets just spam
<runlevelten> I use other groupware for my projects, but you need other stuff to give clients.
<Silent_G> Dragnslcr, xorg-dev?
<Dragnslcr> Silent_G- maybe. Not sure what the package is called
<runlevelten> Evolution isn't the best mail client in the world, but damn it's getting better than it was for those features
<Silent_G> ok :p
<Dragnslcr> I use Thunderbird at work
<Shadow_mil> what package do I need for kaffine to play DVDs?
<runlevelten> Kmail
<Dragnslcr> I was using it at home too, but I figured I'd stick with KMail for what little I use it now
<Dragnslcr> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
#kubuntu 2007-07-24
<runlevelten> yeah, once you get used to kmail, it's nice
<runlevelten> I now know why mac users used to go on about enjoying the "integration" of their crappy client now, heh
<runlevelten> -now
<grul> i like gmail
<grul> :P
<grul> the web client
<rrbiz> odd this time migrate docs and settings from MS didn't recognize
<elite101> where can i download DSL linux?
<rrbiz> google it, it'll give u the website
<jhutchins> elite101: There's this great web site at http://www.google.com/ that can answer all kinds of questions like that.
<waylandbill> elite101: damnsmalllinux.org?
<elite101> is that a real site?
<Silent_G> Dragnslcr, checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Silent_G> what next?
<Silent_G> lol
<NickPresta> Silent_G, I believe you need the *-dev packages.
<Dragnslcr> In this case, the Qt dev libraries
<Silent_G> so qt dev now?
<NickPresta> yes
<Silent_G> ok
<NickPresta> what are you compiling?
<waylandbill> elite101: of course it is. It's the project's website.
<rrbiz> someone know a trick to getting the laptop to recognize fn-f3 to turn of lcd screen ?
<persen> ARGH i give up
<rrbiz> think in dapper it did now in feisty it doesn't
<NickPresta> rrbiz, which laptop do you have? It worked automagically on my Dell Latitude in Dapper
<persen> spent 6 hours trying to get 1920x1080 but this shit makes me so angry i want to break something
<rrbiz> averatec 1050
<NickPresta> !language | persen
<ubotu> persen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rrbiz> person modify ur xorg.conf
<NickPresta> persen, what is your problem?
<persen> rrbiz, done that all night
<ERIK_LIMA> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rrbiz> really and didn't kickin
<rollergrrl> i need help with my sound card
<persen> i have a 37 LCD FULL HD tv i try to run in 1920x1080 mode, it says in kde control center i have it but the sides of the desktop is not displayed
<NickPresta> !ask | rollergrrl
<ubotu> rollergrrl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<persen> so i miss start button etc..
<waylandbill> persen: /etc/modprobe.d/  is what you want. It's a directory rather than a single convoluted file.
<elite101> waylandbill, thats not there website
<waylandbill> elite101: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org is the site for that distro.
<persen> waylandbill, what will i do with that folder?
<elite101> ohh lol damn
<elite101> i put dam
<vzduch> o0
<elite101> thank
<elite101> you
<rollergrrl> hello :)
<waylandbill> persen: you asked about modprobe.conf earlier. It's now several files in a subdirectory with the same format as a single conf file.
<persen> waylandbill, do you know what file the snd device is configured in?
<rollergrrl> for some reason I can not get my sound to work??
<rollergrrl> any suggestions
<waylandbill> sorry no
<vzduch> rollergrrl: mixer settings (in KMix _and_ alsamixer)
<Dragnslcr> rollergrrl- check the mixer settings, make sure the output channel isn't muted
<Dragnslcr> I still can't figure out why the digital output channels in alsamixer are muted by default
<rollergrrl> lol how do i get to that ?
<Dragnslcr> KMenu -> Multimedia
<elite101> wow i love linux lol they can do some amasing things lmao a pendrive at wal-mart is like 10$ for 128mb usb and they are sitting by the casher like  no one cares about em
<Dragnslcr> KMix is in there. There's no GUI for alsamixer installed by default, but you can install it through Adept or just use the shell version
<vzduch> rollergrrl: you should have a loudspeaker icon in the system tray -> click on it and choose 'Mixer'
<rollergrrl> i mean I do not see a mute setting on it
<persen> elite101, Should the cashiers care that linux is amazing while theyre selling 128 mb flash drives for 10$?
<Dragnslcr> elite101- that's because nobody cares about them
<Dragnslcr> rollergrrl- the mute control is the small light at the top of each slider (for KMix)
<elite101> lol
<elite101> just saying linux is cool. and that pendrives are so cheap
<elite101> lol
<rollergrrl> i have no Kmenu?
<Dragnslcr> Do you have a taskbar?
<rollergrrl> i do have a taskbar
<ERIK_LIMA> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dragnslcr> Right Click -> Add Applet
<Dragnslcr> Then select K Menu
<Dragnslcr> Dunno how/why you removed it in the first place
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys!! Help! I need the right repository to install libdvdcss2!!
<alynx> ERIK_LIMA: Hope this helps mate http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<mm__202> Could someone help me out?  I [accidently]  deleted my /etc/init.d/mysql file and now apt-get install mysql-server fails everytime.  Could someone send me the file or tell me where I can get it?
<elite101> how big is dsl?
<mm__202> I've tried removing it, purging it, forcing it, everything.
<ERIK_LIMA> alynx: I tried to add Seveas Packages on my sources.list, but didn't work :'(
<ubuntu> allo
<mm__202> anyone?
<BluesKaj> ERIK_LIMA, pls explain 'didn't work'
<ERIK_LIMA> BluesKaj: Because I obtain errors about the public key.
<alynx> ERIK_LIMA: I tried to follow the guide from the link i gave you , works here
<rollergrrl> I can only find k menu in manager package
<ERIK_LIMA> But nevermind! :) I added the Medibuntu repository and installed the libdvdcss2 :D
<alynx> ERIK_LIMA: ah ok , nice
<BluesKaj> ERIK_LIMA, don't worry about the public key , delete the seveas repos , they aren't working properly , replace them with the medibuntu repos
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<ERIK_LIMA> alynx: Let me explain. Todya I installed clamav. After I turn off my computer, go out home and come back to PC again...
<ERIK_LIMA> My Ubuntu didn't boot! :( So I'm installing all the missed libs and programs I had again
<BluesKaj> do you have a windows partition?
<ERIK_LIMA> No.
<BluesKaj> otherwise why use clamav
<BluesKaj> you don't need it
<ERIK_LIMA> Because of the viruses.
<ProJ3ct> what is the french chanel pls
<ERIK_LIMA> Linux is secure, of course, but it don't means it is free of viruses.
<ERIK_LIMA> Nevermind about clamav. My next step is to install the drivers for my webcam
<ERIK_LIMA> It's compatible with Microdia driver. I found a good explanation, in portuguese, to install it
<rollergrrl> dragnslcr I found k menu in manager package what do I insall ?
<Dragnslcr> !fr | ProJ3ct
<ubotu> ProJ3ct: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ProJ3ct> Tks ubotu
<Dragnslcr> rollergrrl- you shouldn't need to install KMenu from Adept
<rollergrrl> i don't have it then
<Dragnslcr> I'm not even sure if it's a package at all or if it's just part of the KDE core
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, there is no KMenu package
<rollergrrl> k thank you
<Dragnslcr> If it isn't at the left end of your taskbar, you must have moved it or removed it yourself
<elite101> hey what is the command line for java6?
<NickPresta> elite101, to install it?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> no download
<elite101> sorry
<NickPresta> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-* to install it.
<elite101> then to download?
<NickPresta> -d option
<elite101> i dont get it?
<elite101> -d option
<vzduch> huh?
<vzduch> the above apt-get command will download it automatically
<persen> bye bye linux
<persen> i cant take it anymore
<NickPresta> lol
<elite101> it sayed cant find any packets
<elite101> for java6 -jre
<vzduch> sun-java6-jre
<elite101> yes i enabled multi universe and universe packets
<elite101> yeah
<vzduch> pastebin please
<elite101> i spelt it correct in the konsole just wanted to save time typing
<elite101> lol
<vzduch> did an apt-get update beforehand?
<ERIK_LIMA> So, guys. Here's how I installed the Microdria driver for my webcam on Ubuntu
<elite101> no
<elite101> how do u do that lol
<ERIK_LIMA> I use the Debian packages
<elite101> i did an update manually by adept when enabled the packets and hitting apply changes
<ERIK_LIMA> First, you need to run a command on Terminal to see if your webcam is compatible with Linux
<elite101> lol i didnt know there was an update command line
<NickPresta> elite101, apt-get help
<ERIK_LIMA> So, on Terminal enter "lsusb"
<elite101> k
<NickPresta> ERIK_LIMA, perhaps these instructions would be best on Pastebin or on Ubuntu forums
<ERIK_LIMA> Must return something like "Microdia weex Mini WebCam" or equivalent
<ERIK_LIMA> Calm down. I'm just retribuying your help :D
<ERIK_LIMA> It is my "Thank You" to everyone. ^^
<elite101> how do i enter an option on terminal?? when it says -u how do i type that in the command line to select that option
<ERIK_LIMA> So I prefer to tell the ones who have an webcam with Microdia, how to install it
<NickPresta> ERIK_LIMA, that's great and I appreciate your efforts but it will be difficult to share your findings when they're split over multiple lines of an IRC chat.
<elite101> thats what forums are for?
<ERIK_LIMA> OK. So, you can find the drivers dor other distros from this site:
<elite101> if u post it here it will only be for like 2 sec's half of these ppl arent even on irc rite now its minimized????!?!?!?
<ERIK_LIMA>       http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<ERIK_LIMA> Thankd and goodbye
<elite101> lol pointless?
* NickPresta sighs
<caboose_1980> Hello.
<vzduch> !hi | caboose_1980
<ubotu> caboose_1980: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NickPresta> hi
<elite101> okay i got java to install how do i get flashplayer9 working?
<vzduch> same way
<elite101> okay lol
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<elite101> i tried searching for it in adept and coulfnt find it
<elite101> thanks
<elite101> and what was the line for the update?
<elite101> apt-get update
<elite101> ?
<vzduch> but, relating to Java..  @ all: my Java (sun-java6-jre) seems not to work in Konqueror, I keep getting errors on Java-heavy webpages (e.g. map24.com)
<vzduch> elite101: it's enough if you do that once a day
<elite101> i never done that thou
<BluesKaj> elite101, if you didn't find it in adept then apt won't either , you need to add repositories
<vzduch> the packages don't change that fast
<alynx> i have troubles with konqueror on youtube , but firefox works like a charm
<vzduch> YouTube works fine w/ Konq here
<elite101> yeah? lol thats why i wanted flash i am using konqueror?
<elite101> for youtube videos to work
<elite101> and some webpages
<malik__> i have installed kubuntu from a DVD . why dont i see Applications Menu there ??
<gys> ??
<runlevelten> Yep, I use youtube fine in konqy too.
<vzduch> malik__: because KDE doesn't have an 'Applications' menu
<elite101> man i wish i had a DVD drive :(
<elite101> yeah really?
<vzduch> it's all categorized in the K menu
<malik__> ok
<runlevelten> K Menu ftw.
<elite101> they are in groups/internet/Multimedia
<elite101> etc
<malik__> i have installed vmware server from synaptec manager, where should i look for its startup icon?
<runlevelten> Old friend. You know where stuff is in the K menu, because it says so on it.
<vzduch> runlevelten: yep
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<elite101> cant u just upgrade your distro to a higher version like from 6.10 to 7.04?
<alynx> yes
<BluesKaj> nope
<runlevelten> Yes.
<elite101> really?
<elite101> so i dont need to order the cd??
<elite101> or well download the ISO
<BluesKaj> well, if yer thinking you can include more apps by upgrading your distro
<elite101> no so its just as if i installed it from the cd 7.04 but really i upgraded from 6.10
<elite101> i dont have a dvd drive :(
<alynx> elite101: I'll try and find the link that explains how for you.
* BluesKaj leaves the pot ...enuff ppl stirring the stew as it is 
<elite101> okay but i really have 6.06.1 LTS KDE
<elite101> its to old i know
<vzduch> I keep hearing that Gutsy will be an LTS version.. so, after the experience w/ Dapper, it's likely to become 7.12 instead of 7.10 *gg*
<malik__> how do i properly install the vmware server in kubuntu??
<Hirvinen> vzduch: It won't. Gutsy+1 will be.
<vzduch> Hirvinen: ah
<NickPresta> vzduch, I just saw Mark post saying that it will be 8.04 that will be a LTS
<vzduch> then that'll gonna be rather 8.06 ;)
<elite101> The Flash plugin is NOT installed. why does it say that in terminal after i did sudo apt get- flash........
<BluesKaj> malik__, there's a tutorial at the vmware server site
<malik__> i just installed the vmware server from synaptec package manager, got the vmware server console in the system menu, but it does not start when i click on it
<BluesKaj> elite101, i guess some ppl just don't don't read advice that's directed to them
<elite101> what/
<elite101> ?*
<alynx> elite101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397221&highlight=dist+upgrade read post #6 in the treah
<acidBURN> is kde 4 going to be in the next version of kubuntu 7.10?
<BluesKaj> elite101, if you didn't find it in adept then apt won't either , you need to add repositories
<Hirvinen> acidBURN: No.
<alynx> **thread and change the names
<elite101> i did
<acidBURN> ? what not
<elite101> what do u mean i didnt find?
<elite101> i was going threw the programs list
<Hirvinen> acidBURN: It won't be released nearly in time.
<acidBURN> dam
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<acidBURN> is 7.10 going to have any cool NEW features?
<aldcor> aldcor
<rrbiz> acidBURN: u can install it urself though
<vzduch> dayum.. if there's one thing I hate, it's rolling over my headphones cable w/ my chair..
<Hirvinen> acidBURN: IIRC KDE 4 is currently set to be released roughly around the same time as 7.10. That's at least two months late.
<rrbiz> install it all for that matter
<acidBURN> can't wait for the unifed database setup....
<vzduch> Hirvinen: I've heard that it won't be Kubuntu's default desktop for another 2 releases, so it will be in 8.10 at the earliest
<vzduch> as default, that is
<Hirvinen> acidBURN: 8.04 won't probably have it either as the default(though would be available) because they're afraid that KDE 4 won't be mature enough at that point to be in an LTS.
<acidBURN> vzduch: your kidding right?  :(
<Hirvinen> acidBURN: Nope. Riddell said it a while ago.
<acidBURN> oh man
<bsantos> hahahahuahuahuhauhauhua
<Hirvinen> It should be available in 8.06 though.
<bsantos> let got in home
<vzduch> acidBURN: it'll probably made available as an update as soon as it's out & packaged, but it won't be the default desktop until at least 8.10
<acidBURN> so, is there going to be any cool NEW items for kubuntu ?? :)
<aldcor> aldcor
<bsantos> I'm fucked
<vzduch> !language | bsantos
<ubotu> bsantos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elite101> man i still cant view youtube videos
<vzduch> elite101: did you reload the plugins?
<jbasilio> elite101: what's wrong?  64 bit?
<rrbiz> my RSS's quickly go beyond 1000
<rrbiz> too much info out there
<elite101> no i didnt load the plugin for flash how do u do that? configure konqueror plugins
<BluesKaj> vzduch, you can kead a horse to water .....  :)
<BluesKaj> lead
<vzduch> BluesKaj: huh?
<BluesKaj> elite101, did you edite you sources.list and add the repositories
<elite101> yeah
<vzduch> BluesKaj: I already gave him the cmd to install the flash player
<elite101> but it didnt install the flash plugin?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but he didn't have it in the repos
<vzduch> and I assume he already did that
<elite101> it downloaded but didnt install
<elite101> at the very last line :
<vzduch> huh?
<elite101> :(
<abijah> does anyone knwo how to connect ubuntu to exchange server on AD domain?
<elite101> it downloaded the packets
<elite101> but all of asudden at the end it sayed Flashplayer plugin NOT installed.
<vzduch> abijah: there is a (afaik for-pay) plugin for Evolution to do that
<abijah> what is required? do i have to install LDAP
<elite101> i dont know why the file was a trz. file or something? im on KDE dapper it should be debian?
<elite101> maybe thats why because on the adobe web page there is no debian file to download?
<vzduch> elite101: can you paste the complete output of the flashplugin installation please?
<elite101> um i kinda closed the terminal after
<elite101> i can re download it again
<vzduch> then re-run the cmd
<BluesKaj> elite101, use adept to install the flashplayer-nonfree
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<elite101> i know that
<BluesKaj> and flashplugin-nonfree
<elite101> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version. thats what it said why isnt youtube working then??? even thou it said the plugin did not install??
<aldcor> aldcor
<abijah> we are rebelling againt microsoft and are switching to Linux but We have a problem with winxp and ubuntu desktops accessing an exchange email server
<elite101> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<aldcor> aldcor
<elite101> it downloaded but didnt upgrade? o.0
<vzduch> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> how do i upgrade it then?
<elite101> java worked fine :)
<elite101> just not flash? :(
<renato> try with automatix elite101
<elite101> i will install firefox maybe thats the prob? someone upthere sayed youtube doesnt work good on here anyways?
<vzduch> Automatix?  no way..
<elite101> im new to  kubuntu so if u say a program i prob wont know it
<aldcor> aldcor
<renato> youtube works wonders
<vzduch> aldcor: stop it.
<renato> www.getautomatix.com
<alynx> elite101: try sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<vzduch> renato: Automatix can screw your system up badly - don't recommend it.
<alynx> java not javac
<BluesKaj> !automatix
<renato> didn't know vzduch, it has worked for me
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<solarwaver> is anyone here knows why ubuntu is not playnig divx?
<solarwaver> is anyone here knows why ubuntu is not playnig divx?
<vzduch> !codecs | solarwaver
<ubotu> solarwaver: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elite101> im installing firefox maybe thats what my problem was, was just konqueror
<renato> not really, youtube works with konqueror for me
<vzduch> for me too
<renato> it's just the plugin
<vzduch> otoh, I don't have Dapper, I have Feisty
<renato> me too
<men007> oi
<men007> q passa
<BluesKaj> elite101, it should  run on konqueror too , but after installing an app sometimes you have to relogin or reboot
<vzduch> !it | men007
<ubotu> men007: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<renato> with browsers  you just have  to restart the program itself
<men007> ok baby
<BluesKaj> renato, not alaways
<men007> i want this program pls
<solarwaver> vzduch thanx
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL ...tvtime with wifey for a while
<elite101> BluesKaj, yeah because when i updated my system kopete and kbit where still old looking once i restarted it was updated
<elite101> well brb going to go reboot
<malik__> how o mount an ntfs partition in ubuntu ??
<powerpuffgirl> malik__: depends
<renato> my desktop !ntsf
<renato> !ntsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<renato> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<powerpuffgirl> malik__: you can use linux ntfs kernel module to drive nt file systems read only
<powerpuffgirl> OR
<powerpuffgirl> malik__: you can use ntfs-3g or the like to have RW access
<powerpuffgirl> malik__: google for ntfs-3g ubuntu etc.
<malik__> ok thanks i found a google pointer to a resource
<powerpuffgirl> welcome
<vzduch> !ntfs | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<x_link> Hi
<powerpuffgirl> x_link: traitor!
<x_link> powerpuffgirl: ?
<powerpuffgirl> stoned.
<x_link> powerpuffgirl: hehe
<powerpuffgirl> sup brother
<x_link> powerpuffgirl: Not much
<x_link> I need some help
<powerpuffgirl> ask
<powerpuffgirl> and ye shall receive
<x_link> I just did sudo aptitude install automake1.9
<x_link> But when I do automake --version it still says 1.10
<powerpuffgirl> when did you start using kubuntu x_link ?
<vzduch> x_link: did you sudo aptitude remove automake1.10 (if there is a pkg w/ that name)?
<powerpuffgirl> x_link: you are on feisty?
<x_link> 7.04
<x_link> So I must do sudo aptitude purge automake first?
<powerpuffgirl> !info automake1.10
<ubotu> Package automake1.10 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<x_link> sedde@sedde:~$ automake --version
<x_link> automake (GNU automake) 1.10
<powerpuffgirl> $>automake --version
<powerpuffgirl> automake (GNU automake) 1.9.6
<vzduch> I guess 'automake1.10' == 'automake'
<vzduch> aptitude lists a void pkg named automake1.10
<x_link> powerpuffgirl: Okej
<renato> what the hell is automake?
<powerpuffgirl>   Suggests: automake1.10-doc
<powerpuffgirl> yup
<powerpuffgirl> renato: it generates makefiles ?
<renato> compiler?
<powerpuffgirl> no
<powerpuffgirl> it generates files which tell the compiler what to do
<Biovore> its a tool to setup your source for a build
<renato> ooooh
<renato> iteresting
<renato> wery wery intewesting
<powerpuffgirl> renato: install automake and read the manpage
<elite101> nope still doesnt let me watching youtube videos?
<renato> don't really need it at the moment, just curious, but thanks
<powerpuffgirl> so your curiosity is satisfied?
<renato> indeed
<powerpuffgirl> well ignorance can be bliss as well
<vzduch> btw, guys, if you're looking for a really good-looking FREE truetype font, try Linux Libertine  http://linuxlibertine.sourceforge.net/
<powerpuffgirl> nothing beats ttf-dejavu
<powerpuffgirl> in particular, DejaVuSerifCondensed.ttf
<powerpuffgirl> best font ever!
<vzduch> DejaVu Sans is quite nice, but I don't really like the DejaVu Serif fonts
<lewix> hi
<lewix> im tryin to find out the driver of wifi card
<lewix> of my*
<powerpuffgirl> do lspci and tell us which wireless card it is
<elite101> weird flash plugin in nonfree is installed and java is too but i cant view youtube videos on firefox or konqueror?
<lewix> I can have internet with my wireless card but I dont know the driver
<lewix> Atheros AR5005GS
<elite101> in adept*
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: go to about:plugins in firefox and check it again
<vzduch> lewix: well, if it works, why bother?
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: or if you are on konqi, then I dunno
<lewix> vzduch, because I need it for something else
<elite101> okay im on firefox
<Fr0de> lewix: probably madwifi driver set
<elite101> powerpuffgirls,nice nic name lol
<lewix> I don't remenber if I installed it myseld or it has been installed automatically
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: why not just get flashplayer from adobe and unpack the xpm/so file libs to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<lewix> Fr0de, how can I be sure
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: one girl
<elite101> well i was on konqueror before so i didnt know at the time plus i am just getting into kubuntu/linux/distros
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: just use flash from adobe website
<solarwaver> kserei kaneis pos pernas ton codec gia divx?
<elite101> well i have it now installed
<Fr0de> lewix: if you look at the output of ifconfig, if there's a ath0, then it's madwifi
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: download the tar.gz file, and then tar zxvf blahblahfilename.tar.gz and then cd to unpacked directory and run the installer or cp/mv the files there to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<vzduch> elite101: in Konq  Tools | Configure Konqueror | under 'Netscape plugins' you will find the tab 'Plugins' that lists the plugins currently installed.. in my case the Flash player is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<renato> I know noone's asking me for my opinion, but I think a linux savvy woman is damn sexy!
<powerpuffgirl> vzduch: packaged flashplayer or one from adobe?
<vzduch> powerpuffgirl: packaged
<powerpuffgirl> v9?
<vzduch> I guess so
<powerpuffgirl> hmm
<lewix> Fr0de, thanks
<NickPresta> renato, I'm trying to get my girlfriend to convert ;) she already swoons at the sight of Beryl/Compiz
<powerpuffgirl> can't be
<elite101> go to about:plugins in firefox and check it again............. how do i do that
<lewix> so its madwifi
<renato> i think there's even a .deb file
<elite101> go to about???
<elite101> there is no tab
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: instead of going to www.google.com type in about:plugins
<elite101> dont need that
<mtv> ubuntu is telling me I need to sudo dpkg configure -a, and it resumes a vmware setup.  This issue is that vmware never completes the setup.  And I cannot get into synaptic because of this.  What should I do?
<elite101> already have it installed flashplayer9
<renato> that one you just right click, install package and that's that
<elite101> just wont load youtube
<renato> installed it, or just downloaded it somewhere?
<elite101> me?
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: start firefox from console, and then visit youtube
<vzduch> !aptfix | mtv
<ubotu> mtv: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: look in the console output for anything related to flash and see what it says
<elite101> how do i open it up just console:firefox?
<powerpuffgirl> no man
<powerpuffgirl> go into konsole or terminal or soemthing and type firefox
<renato> or go: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<vzduch> elite101: open a terminal and enter 'firefox' there
<elite101> okay thats what i sayed?
<chris_> f
<powerpuffgirl> or apt-get -f install :)
<elite101> they are already installed?
<renato> have you tried talking to it?
<elite101> its just youtube wont work
<powerpuffgirl> does google video work?
<renato> maybe it just needs a little love and understanding
<powerpuffgirl> non youtube flash works?
<powerpuffgirl> what about joecartoon.com
<powerpuffgirl> does that work?
<elite101> youtube doesnt work still says i need a upgraded flashplayer or javascript is not enabled even thou i have eveything they ask?
<mtv> vzduch: is there anything else i could do.  dpkg configure -a just sits with vmware.  is there a way i could bypass vmware when in dpkg configure -a?
<elite101> joecartoon.com no spyware?
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: in about:plugins tell me what you see.  flash 7 or flash 9?
<tk> anyone good with bluetooth setup under Kubuntu? I have to keep running hidd --search and reconnecting my devices whenever I leave the PC long enough for the screensaver to kick in...
<vzduch> mtv: you could uninstall vmware
<elite101> in about?
<elite101> okay nvm
<elite101> i know 1 sec
<mtv> vzduch: i did a complete removal, but the issue remains
<renato> spyware, linux, really?
<vzduch> mtv: that's not possible if vmware isn't there anymore
<mtv> vzduch: well then synaptic did not do what it was suppose to do.
<tk> mtv: if you did a removal, maybe you can do apt-get clean to remove the local cache of hte package files?
<elite101> okay i went to joecartoon it sayed plugin needs to be installed on a little bar that poped up so i clicked install and yeah gotta wait to see if it works
<renato> or better yet: sudo apt-get autoremove
<tk> that too :)
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: flash isn't installed correctly
<tk> no help on the bluetooth stuff though eh? hidd --search is really annoying :(
<mtv> tk: i will take a look into that.  renato i will try that as well
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: remove all flash player packages
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: and install from flash from adobe's website
<elite101> okay
<elite101> how do i do that in adept?
<renato> not in adept, elite
<elite101> why not?
<powerpuffgirl>  elite101 in command line
<elite101> okay whats the command
<elite101> sudo apt uninstall
<elite101> ?
<vzduch> *apt-get
<renato> no sudo apt-get remove
<ccollander> sudo apt-get remove ___
<elite101> remove....?
<renato> and the name of the package you have installed
<renato> literally
<vzduch> better.. sudo apt-get remove --purge $pkgname
<ccollander> sudo apt-get remove beryl  #if you want to remove beryl, for example
<elite101> i dont memorize these's command lines
<powerpuffgirl> actually
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: hold on
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: which flash package did you install?
<renato> you don't have to, it just happens over time
<elite101> i dont wanna remove something i need.
<elite101> flashplugin9
<elite101> non free
<powerpuffgirl> hmm that should work
<zombielion> i am using kubuntu 7.04 i just installed my ddvd/cd burner and i already had a cd burner installed. i also removed a dvd player well now it isnt seeing the cd burner or the dvd cd burner is there like an add hardware or somethig i am still new to kubuntu
<ccollander> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<aldcor> aldcor
<renato> then: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin9
<renato> you have to close adept, if it's still running though
<elite101> thanx ccollander.
<powerpuffgirl> its actually flashplayer-nonfree
<powerpuffgirl> yeh
<powerpuffgirl> zombielion: when you installed it, did you make sure that you did it right?
<vzduch> powerpuffgirl: here it was flashplugin-nonfree
<elite101> so im removing the wrong one?!?!?!?! o.0
<ccollander> i would highly recommend reading up on apt-get and apt-cache
<renato> now, elite101, this is the site where you download the tar: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<powerpuffgirl> zombielion: if they are sata no worries, if you installed two IDE optical devices, you need to set the jumpers to either slave/master or connect them to different IDE controllers
<powerpuffgirl> zombielion: or you can use cable select on the same controller
<elite101> dont need it plus i thought KDE/dapper use's debian???
<powerpuffgirl> zombielion: does your bios see the optical devices?
<ccollander> okay, does anybody know if sata 3g works on ubuntu?
<renato> did you get it?
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: no. ubuntu uses the debian package management system only.  APT.  Debian itself has different packages
<zombielion> wow i guess i will just start from the beging and check thanx
<renato> download the tarball, elite101
<renato> here: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<elite101> tarball?
<renato> the file with tar.gz
<powerpuffgirl> a tarball is a term used for a compressed tar file
<ccollander> tarball is a source code file you compile into a runnable program
<elite101> what is that for? shockwave?!?!? im getting flashplayer rite now but i will prob need that next lol
<powerpuffgirl> tgz or tar.bz2 or tar.gz etc.
<powerpuffgirl> its a ball of tar
<powerpuffgirl> basically
<ccollander> lol
<powerpuffgirl> ;D
<powerpuffgirl> ccollander: not always a source package
<ccollander> so , out of curiousity, what filesystems do ya'll use?
<powerpuffgirl> ext3 > *
<ccollander> pwerpuffgirl: yeah, i realized that after I said it
<elite101> yeah it works
<renato> shockwave was the old name
<elite101> lol thanks
<elite101> yeah i know
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: what works?
<ccollander> I have my / as reiserfs but my /home as XFS
<elite101> flash
<powerpuffgirl> flash working now on youtube?
<elite101> no but on joecartoon
<elite101> its installed properly thou
<powerpuffgirl> ok, try youtube?
<powerpuffgirl> tuberostomocologically grand.
<ccollander> lol, wtf?
<powerpuffgirl> =)
<neusonce> god i hope java is installing this time
<solarwaver> is anyone knows XVID MPEG-4 decoder?
<elite101> hurray youtube works lol
<ccollander> gratz!
<powerpuffgirl> solarwaver: please ask your real question
<powerpuffgirl> elite101: congrats
<Biovore> solarwaver: it works on everything..
<renato> hey, does anyone know how on earth you configure the home directory for java or something like that?
<vzduch> renato: huh?
<renato> tomcat won't install until I do that
<ccollander> renato: what do you mean?
<Biovore> I think is an enviroment variable called JAVAPATH?
<solarwaver> where i find XVID MPEG-4 decoder?
<renato> don't worry, I thought the same: what the fuck?
<Biovore> solarwaver: xine, mplayer do it
<powerpuffgirl> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<renato> exactly Biovore
<Biovore> XVID complete opensource..
<solarwaver> powerpuffgirl u use linux?
<powerpuffgirl> w32codecs+mplayer should take care of it all
<powerpuffgirl> solarwaver: no
<powerpuffgirl> solarwaver: I hate linux and unix
<Biovore> http://www.xvid.org/
<powerpuffgirl> I use windows 3.1
<renato> ha ha ha
<solarwaver> lol
<powerpuffgirl> actually windows 3.11 for workgroups
<Biovore> you should use the win3.1 program manager under win on linux :-P
<solarwaver> i am impresed with u? ru a girl 4 resl?
<renato> so, anyone the JAVA_PATH thingy?
<powerpuffgirl> no man
<powerpuffgirl> its just a friggin nickname
<solarwaver> ok
<Biovore> renato: export JAVAPATH="/a/path/to/something/"
<stoned> happy?
<Biovore> renato: stuff it in you .bashrc file in your home directory
<renato> should I type that on a terminal?
<renato> oh
<renato> ok
<Biovore> you can.. but it will not be perminate
<stoned> permanent
<Biovore> tnx
<stoned> sure
<Biovore> :-)
<stoned> am I obligated to smile back?
<vzduch> solarwaver: Welcome to IRC, where men are men, women are men, and children are a bunch of FBI agents.
<neusonce> you guys are 1337
<Biovore> no
<stoned> Biovore: just messing. :)
<renato> ...and noone's naked
<Biovore> well if 1+3+3=7.. then yes..
<renato> ...exept for the agents of course
<stoned> we are far from elite
<underdog5004> ha ha
<stoned> #debian is elite
<stoned> #gentoo is elite
<stoned> ubuntu not so much
<stoned> give it a few more years
<renato> we're mainstream
<stoned> all in good time my man, all in good time
<Biovore> well the people in the know hide and only answer questions if a real question is asked..
<neusonce> is ther anything that ubuntu cant be told to do that redhat cant?
<neusonce> i think not
<vzduch> neusonce: ?
<stoned> thats not the pint
<renato> until we stop right clicking on things to "edit as root" and "install package" we won't be elite
<solarwaver> ok guys tell me how i put tha f..... xvid mpeg4 decoder?
<Biovore> there all the same thing..  just a diffenence on whats on there by default and the configuration..
<stoned> debian is strong since 1993
<Biovore> solarwaver: add multiverse repo
<stoned> its been there and as such its users from long ago are elite in the ways
<Biovore> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Biovore> and update your repos
<Biovore> then install mplayer
<ERIK_LIMA> !microdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> ubuntu is fairly new, and the people who move to ubuntu in lots are the windows users not very familiar with linux
<aldcor> aldcor
<neusonce> truthfully im a linux baby
<stoned> so this is not elite as other distros
<stoned> yet.
<neusonce> i cant even istall java , anyway i gtg
<stoned> give ubuntu 15+ years and see where it goes
<Biovore> apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Biovore> bam.. java is installed..
<renato> it'll go propietary
<renato> :-P
<stoned> it can't
<stoned> it is under gnu gpl since it uses the linux kernel
<renato> I'm joking
<Biovore> you all can try just typing ubuntu install <thing>
<Biovore> should get about 1000 hits
<stoned> renato: i have no sense of humor
<stoned> despite my constant mental state
<renato> sad
<stoned> see, that was a joke.
<renato> yeah, well, you have to tell 9 bad, to get the 10th right
<stoned> I got a bad throat
<stoned> sore and all
<stoned> I think I might be coming down with strepthroat
<stoned> apt-get install sore-throat-remedy
<stoned> =/
<renato> sudo apt-get install stoned --fix-missing
<stoned> umm what
<Biovore> will probably have to download alot for that one :-P
<mcrandello> 1 shot each lemon juice and honey, 2 shots whisky and a sprinkle of cinammon. Heat for 45 seconds and then slug down as soon as it's cool enough to drink
<NickPresta> stoned, `cd hospital && fix_bs_and_del` ;)
<mcrandello> will fix any throat problem
<raptorquest> I am new to Kubuntu/Ubuntu so... I am running Kubuntu 6.10 and I have a disk for Ubuntu 7.04.  Can I update Kubuntu with the Ubuntu 7.04 disk or do I need to upgrade from a Ubuntu source?
<aldcor> aldcor
<stoned> if I drink alcohol I will go to hell
<stoned> I cannot do that
<stoned> thanks though
<mcrandello> this is totally medicinal though
<stoned> doesn't matter
<mcrandello> sorry to hear about your hell problem then, it really works
<stoned> me too
<Biovore> raptorquest: I am not sure about the upgrade path from dapper (6.10) to 7.04 using a CD.. but I think you can do it via dist-upgrade
<stoned> btw, 1 shot == 50ml.  isn't that a bit much lemon juice
<stoned> are you just making things up?
<Biovore> !dist-update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> no, I usually double the recipe though
<stoned> mcrandello: naughty
<mcrandello> after taking, you hop in bed under covers and if you have a fever it will be gone in the morning also
<renato> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stoned> I'm not religous though.  I toke up and I get wasted too
<mcrandello> if it's a bad fever the hallucinations are a bonus side effect
<stoned> see my nickname? hellooooo?
<stoned> :)
<mcrandello> well yeah
<mcrandello> :)
<raptorquest> okay.  thanks.
<stoned> raptor is a great game
<stoned> thank god there is a free raptor clone
<randy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<raptorquest> by the way, for medical help you might try familydoctor.com
<persen> Where does X write its log messages?
<mcrandello> I've got a laptop and an external usb numpad. The numpad's numlock causes the laptops to engage, making the alphabet portion pretty much useless
<Biovore> persen: /var/log/
<mcrandello> anyone know an easy fix for that?
<mcrandello> or a difficult one?
<Biovore> mcrandello: tried pressing numlock again?
<mcrandello> turns off both of them :(
<persen> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> they seem to be coupled to one another
<persen> hm
<renato> what do you mean by coupled?
<persen> Xorg.conf looks ok to me, but maybe this may scale things wrongly, (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (304, 304); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config   ??
<mcrandello> renato: you press one and the other one goes.
<mcrandello> I had a different numpad that didn't seem to do that but it died a few months ago
<mcrandello> on that one you had the numpad numlock on and could still type words and things. This one you get leet-speak because the half of the keyboard doubles as a numpad
<mcrandello> if that makes any sense
<renato> did you have the numpad plugged in at the time of installation?
<mcrandello> system installation? I've had kubunu on here for over a year, just bought the new numpad to replace the one that wore out
<aldcor> aldcor
<renato> no idea, sorry, and there doesn't seem to be a similar bug reported
<stoned> hamena hamena hamena
<Apollo1> Apollo1
<ERIK_LIMA> It can't work :( My webcam can't work!
<vzduch> wtf?
<stoned> aldcor: why do you do that
<stoned> vzduch:
<ERIK_LIMA> My Microdia Triplex i-Mini PC Camera don't work
<stoned> does it sit on the couch all day?
<stoned> does it procrastinate doing the wash?
<ERIK_LIMA> I tried installing spca5xx, but my webcam don't work
<stoned> so get a new cam
<aldcor> aldcor
<vzduch> stoned: ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> aldcor is still saying his own name?
<stoned> aldcor: stop smoking crack.
<ERIK_LIMA> stoned: It's not necessary. Other day my webcam was working fine :(
<stoned> ERIK_LIMA: you said it doesn't work
<ERIK_LIMA> But, today I needed to reinstall Ubuntu and I lost everything
<ERIK_LIMA> Don't work now, I meant
<stoned> ERIK_LIMA: you mean you can't get it to work again
<ERIK_LIMA> Yeah... :'(
<stoned> ERIK_LIMA: unfortunately I have never owned a cam
<stoned> ERIK_LIMA: how did you do it last time?
<ERIK_LIMA> I did this:
<stoned> install the kernel module or compiled it from source, modprobe it, and you should be ok with a cam software
<vzduch> if I ever gonna buy one, I'll take one that is known to work
<ERIK_LIMA> First: apt-get install debhelper
<vzduch> ERIK_LIMA: you already posted the whole story in this channel :/
<vzduch> ERIK_LIMA: instead of in a blog post, forum post, or wiki
<vzduch> where it would be much more helpful for other ppl
<ERIK_LIMA> Second: download packages from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/gspca-source and http://packages.debian.org/unstable/misc/spca5xx-source
<mcrandello_> gah dropped wifi. anyway I tried all the different usb ports and a different cable, no dice
<ERIK_LIMA> Third:
<ERIK_LIMA> # dpkg -i gspca-source_01.00.16-1-1_all.deb
<ERIK_LIMA> # dpkg -i spca5xx-source_20060501-2_all.deb
<ERIK_LIMA> This worked for me one time. But, now doesn't. I don't know what's wrong...
<stoned> probably dependency issues or something
<stoned> don't mix packages from another distro
<stoned> do sudo apt-get build-dep spcablahblahpackagename
<stoned> then download the source from upstream and not from debian
<stoned> then just comiple it
<ERIK_LIMA> But Debian packages worked on my webcam...
<stoned> unstable is constantly changing
<ERIK_LIMA> I don't know why today didn't work
<chrisq91> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mcrandello_> they may work but it's never a good idea to use them
<stoned> what part of don't mix debian packages with ubuntu do you not understand?
<mcrandello_> bad things(tm) could happen
<stoned> ubuntu != debian
<ERIK_LIMA> Yeah, you're right...
<mcrandello_> if you can't find a native package even using checkinstall to build and install from source is better
<madrid> #madrid
<stoned> I love Fear Factory
<hatter> anyone aware of an irc client that has trapsparent backgrouds like the terminal emulators ?
<NickPresta> hatter, xchat does, IIRC
<hatter> NickPresta, cool, thx i will check it out
<ERIK_LIMA> So, I cannot put my webcam to work??
<redshadowhero> Hello, all.
<ERIK_LIMA> I was dreaming when I saw my webcam working??
<stoned> probably
<runmerryten> kopete does too
<runmerryten> transparent background that is.
<NickPresta> hatter, perhaps the transparency I was remembering isn't what you're looking for. Apparently, only the textbox/conversation area can be transparent...
<ardchoille> brb
<runmerryten> hello stoned. grab this
* runmerryten grins placidly
<hatter> NickPresta, yeah, just found it,  only the middle box :(
<JustHuman> Hi All
<ERIK_LIMA> Now, everytime when I run Kopete and configure my webcam, I see a blue screen and I cannot configure my webcam... :(
<ERIK_LIMA> I will continue trying... I will not sleep until it works!
<slacker403> does a default install of kubuntu take alot of ram ?
<slacker403> im used to my slackware nstuff
<slacker403> but i really would like a packahe management
<abdulla14> hi all
<runmerryten> irssi is transparent like a terminal emulator :D
<runmerryten> and so is erc ;)
<abdulla14> i am new to ubuntu, what is that chat room for?? troubleshooting?
<aldcor> aldcor
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> abdulla14: It's the support channel
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Does anyone else think that aldcor might be some sort of bot, or at least using one? I doubt that someone would be so bored that they'd be physically typing their own name into a channel at some random timing.
<stoned> aldcor: cut that out
<stoned> my throat hurts
<stoned> damn sickness
<redshadowhero> wait, so that aldcor guy has been doing this since yesterday?
<stoned> i know man
<stoned> I been wondering why
<stoned> I saw it do that yesterday too
<redshadowhero> thats extremely odd...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> redshadowhero: Yup. I think he IS a bot, or is using one.
<redshadowhero> Hmm, is there any way we can tell?
<redshadowhero> has anyone tried talking to him directly?
* redshadowhero is mystified
<stoned> aldcor: stop being a tool
<stoned> that should be direct enough eh?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I think he ment via DCC.
<redshadowhero> I think so... I'm relatively new to irc, truth be told...
<aldcor> aldcor
<redshadowhero> speaking of irc, how does one register their nickname?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<redshadowhero> WhtWolfTeraDyne: thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> redshadowhero: no problem.
<redshadowhero> Hmm, I think that I just registered, is there anything else that I need to do?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> redshadowhero: not that I know.
<redshadowhero> Alright, thanks.
<stoned> hey guys
<redshadowhero> Yes?
<stoned> I installed lm-sensors and configured sensors but I can't see my cpu temp
<stoned> http://paste.debian.net/33283
<stoned> which one is the cpu temperature?
<redshadowhero> Well, with my rudimentary knowledge on the subject, I would say that it is either 16 or 17
<stoned> what?
<stoned> thats too low
<stoned> way too low. lower than room temp
<stoned> in C or in F
<AscendedDaniel> stoned: probably sensor number 16 or 17
<stoned> oh
<stoned> ohh yeah
<AscendedDaniel> :)
<redshadowhero> Ha ha.
<stoned> hehehe
<stoned> thanks buddy
<redshadowhero> Sorry I didn't make myself clear earlier.
<stoned> no worries, I'm higher than a kite
<redshadowhero> Okay...
<stoned> that can't be right temperature
<stoned> room temp atm is about 40C
<stoned> no
<stoned> I'd say the room temp is about 80C
<redshadowhero> Hmm, well, it looks like one of your fans is going...
<stoned> maybe 75F
<stoned> i mean
<stoned> no C
<stoned> going where?
<redshadowhero> 80?!
<stoned> what?
<stoned> where?
<redshadowhero> uh... part number... 13
<stoned> what?
<redshadowhero> *sensor number
<stoned> fan1:     2986 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
<redshadowhero> Yeah...
<Skanarchy> Hi, so I have dual monitors working with my laptop and an LCD screen. How do I get it so each monitor displays a different desktop, like desktop 1 and desktop 2. As opposed to one monitor simply extending onto another.
<stoned> what has that got to do with 80C
<stoned> Skanarchy: can't
<redshadowhero> Well... 80C seems far too hot for room temp to me...
<Skanarchy> oh?
<stoned> not C
<stoned> 80F
<redshadowhero> Oh... thats better...
<stoned> maybe 70F I can't tell its pretty cool tonight
<Skanarchy> so extending a monitor is all you can do?
<stoned> still my cpu is about 33C
<stoned> thats not bad man
<stoned> Skanarchy: yes
<rrbiz> NFS someone familiar with it ?
<Skanarchy> mmph, ok
<stoned> Skanarchy: you can have two desktops on two monitors maybe with xinerama and by telling xorg.conf about two video cards and two monitors and adjust the ServerLayout section accordingly
<redshadowhero> !NFS | rrbiz
<ubotu> rrbiz: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<stoned> Skanarchy: search google
<Skanarchy> I have :p
<Skanarchy> thats why I came in here
<redshadowhero> rrbiz: is that what you are looking for?
<stoned> people have found GOD by searching
<stoned> im sure you can find this solution
<Skanarchy> found a thread, *occupies self*
<rrbiz> redshadowhero: perhaps, i'll read through that and find out, i'm just getting authentication errors, sharing from win to lin is never a prob, sharing from lin usually is
<redshadowhero> rrbiz: hence, why I hate windows.
<redshadowhero> Skanarchy: if you find anything on that, tell me; I may like to know that for my reference one day.
<Skanarchy> yeah, Im expecting it to be pretty awesome <_<
<rrbiz> redshadowhero: yeah going cold turkey today and throwing buntu on my 3 boxes, just gotta work out all the rough stuff
<rrbiz> xp is super cake, but then super vulnerable
<stoned> is there a way to clear whats been cached in the memory ?
<stoned> I like XP
<redshadowhero> Me, too.
<NickPresta> I actually find things are harder to do in Windows. Especially when you want to customize something to fit your needs exactly.
<redshadowhero> Vista is the one that I refuse to do anything with.
<stoned> especially cleaned out with nlite and with stuff from virtualplastic and other goodies and opensource tools and stuff
<redshadowhero> even at work.
<stoned> its a solid stable OS
<stoned> well
<tripppy> im trying to get kaffene to use two tv tuners? i have one working.
<stoned> as stable as can be
<stoned> from ms
<redshadowhero> stoned: which is not saying a lot.
<rrbiz> trippy which tuner is that one ?
<ubuntu> frqncqis iciM
<tripppy> twinhan DVB-T (VP3020C)
<ubuntu> francais ici
<stoned> are there any widgets for kde?
<NickPresta> !fr | ubuntu
<stoned> looking for a good sysinfo panel for *karamba
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<redshadowhero> widgets? You mean like dashboard widgets/ms gadgets?
<NickPresta> stoned, glass monitor
<tripppy> the 2nd one is a asus U3000mini USB (STK7700)- which is not working
<parsek_77> my external usb HDD (ntfs) does not mount automatically. how can I fix it?
<parsek_77> do I need to edit fstab?
<NickPresta> parsek_77, that would work, yes
<stoned> ohhh thats a nice panel
<parsek_77> NickPresta: but how?
<redshadowhero> with pico, or kate, or something like that.
<stoned> how does one edit/configure any karamba theme?
<parsek_77> redshadowhero: I know, I mean, what to add
<NickPresta> parsek_77, I have this in my fstab at the bottom: /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<tripppy> rrbiz, twinhan DVB-T (VP3020C)
<NickPresta> it works fine.
<redshadowhero> parsek_77: oops... sorry...
<tripppy> rrbiz, the 2nd one is a asus U3000mini USB (STK7700)- which is not working
<NickPresta> stoned, download the source, find the python theme file and edit away.
<rrbiz> ahhh twinhan, i'm tempted to buy one of them
<parsek_77> NickPresta: it works for my windows too, but not for external usb
<NickPresta> parsek_77, what is the path of your external usb?
<rrbiz> trippy u got it opened up, with nagra2 or some'n ?
<parsek_77> it is /dev/sdb1
<NickPresta> and replacing the above with /dev/sdb1 doesn't work?
<parsek_77> let me try again
<NickPresta> does it work with `mount`?
<parsek_77> yes
<NickPresta> then it should work with fstab, somehow. It probably needs a little more tinkering.
<mboso_> Is the kde.org website down?
<mboso_> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<parsek_77> NickPresta: I corrected fstab, unplug and plug the HDD but no luck
<tripppy> rrbiz: nagra2?
<rrbiz> yeah not familiar with it though, how is the FTA channels ?
<tripppy> rrbiz: FTA channels?
<NickPresta> parsek_77, you have to mount the stuff in fstab. try this: `sudo mount -a`
<NickPresta> and see if it's mounted
<parsek_77> I think it worked
<tripppy> hd is a bit choppy
<NickPresta> parsek_77, =). If it did, then it should be mounted on startup...
<parsek_77> NickPresta: how can I safely remove it,
<tripppy> i think its my system tho. underspecced for tv
<parsek_77> NickPresta: I don't use my external always
<parsek_77> it doesn't need to mount at startup
<NickPresta> parsek_77, it should be as easy as `sudo umount /path/to/mounted/device`
<parsek_77> NickPresta: I see, but it's not automatic
<rrbiz> tripppy: nevermind, thought it was a diff card
<parsek_77> NickPresta: for my thumb drive, it shows an icon at desktop
<NickPresta> parsek_77, i dont understand what you mean. if its in your fstab, it will be mounted automatically at startup. if you don't want that, don't put it in your fstab. mount it manually whenever you want it.
<parsek_77> NickPresta: even if the drive is not plugged, how can it mount it?
<NickPresta> parsek_77, I don't know. You could try right clicking on the desktop > Create New Link To Device > HDD. Play around in that window.
<aldcor> aldcor
<parsek_77> NickPresta: ok, thanks so much
* redshadowhero really does wonder if aldcor is a bot...
<NickPresta> No problem. I wasn't terribly helpful. I hope you find a solution to suit your needs.
<parsek_77> I hope so
<redshadowhero> I still wonder if there is a way of testing for a bot on here...
<NickPresta> redshadowhero, #test
<redshadowhero> NickPresta: I meant, testing for the presence of a bot on here.
<redshadowhero> NickPresta: in this channel.
<slacker403> how much ram does a default kubuntu use ?
<Skanarchy> ok, im just going to stick with the extension thingy. But I have another question, how to get the laptop monitor as the main monitor, it always goes to the additional monitor.
<NickPresta> slacker403, I was able to run Kubuntu (Edgy Eft) on a P3, 733Mhz with 256 of RAM without many slowdowns, if any. Almost all slowdowns were related to my processor anyways. What are your specs?
<slacker403> 3 ghz 1 gb ram
<redshadowhero> wow..
<slacker403> BUT i have ot run something inda big on to pof that sooo
<slacker403> i was really trying to keep it at a min
<redshadowhero> that is more than sufficient, I would say....
<NickPresta> well, does this thing you're running require processing power or tons of RAM?
<NickPresta> if you're worried about RAM usage, use something like rat poison or something minimal and turn off all unneeded services.
<uederfer> ok
<tk> anyone that has access to the bot... this might be worth adding for people that have bluetooth questions
<tk> http://wiki.tcl.tk/9112
<tk> appears to have fixed my problem :)
<ses59> i am looking at puppy modem dialer and wanted to know if anyone has tried this dialer program
<ses59> it looks good on the site but wanted to make sure it would work with kubuntu
<slacker403> i was just trying ot make a kubuntu light
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Kubuntu Light... Isn't that an oxymoron?
<slacker403> what do you mean ?
<slacker403> i was saying trying ot make it as lgiht as possible
<slacker403> no extra services etc just kde
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: about the lightest you'll get is if you use the alternate/server cd and install kde without all the kubuntu-desktop cruft
<slacker403> i need kde though :p
<slacker403> im saying keep it at the luightest with kde
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: you can install kde by itself, there is a seperate pkg for it
<slacker403> im sure
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> KDE is the heaviest DE out there. That's what I ment by "kubuntu light" being an oxymoron.
<slacker403> but will that result in a better system / lighter ?
<slacker403> or will just the default kubuntu beabou the same ?
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: kubuntu-desktop installs all kinds of useless (imho) stuff along with kde
<slacker403> KDE is not the heaviest and is lighter then Gnome
<slacker403> its how you configure it
<slacker403> hitmanWilly, im really just owrieed about ram usegae not disk
<slacker403> kde cna do around 80 mb
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: kde is going to suck RAM through a straw, period
<slacker403> can be ran in 80 mb
<slacker403> what do you mean ?
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: kde is a VERY heavy DE/wm
<slacker403> still if kubuntu has 20 extera processesrunning in the background that could be a problem
<slacker403> again i disagree since im very familiar with it ;)
<slacker403> kde plus all the fancy stuff sure
<vecina> anyone here know how i can decrypt -my- m4p files? (emphasis on -my- since im pissed at apple) I want to play them on linux
<hitmanWilly> vecina: the only way i know of is to burn them to a CD through itunes and then rip it to another format
<vecina> any idea why my itunes says neither of my burning drives are "recognizable by Itunes"?
<hitmanWilly> vecina: the DRM on them makes them unusable under linux
<vecina> everyone hates us
<hitmanWilly> and we hate DRM :)
<randy> Okay I have an odd question, Theres these little windows that pop open all the time and say "The KDE Window Manager" or "Conversation" How do I get rid of that? It keeps messing programs up.
<NickPresta> randy, I don't know what you're talking about. Screenshot or more detail?
<randy> ok gimmie a second
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Can anyone recommend a good TV Tuner that works well under Linux? I'm thinking of getting one pretty soon, mainly so I can record some video game stuff.
<draik> How do I convert mp3 to wma?
<randy> NickPresta: http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/6532/snapshot21gp7.jpg
<randy> like the one at the top but they pop up all over, when someone msgs in IRC a little window pops up enxt to in on the menu on the bottom of the screen with the persons name and the message
<randy> Also happens when any program pretty much does ANYTHING
<elite101> does kubuntu have a firewall?
<intelikey> iptables
<elite101> what are they?
<intelikey> and or ipchains
<intelikey> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<elite101> lol i have this neat little code cor cmd prompt and i need like an acutal ip adress not the 192.168.... yeah i cant do it in kubuntu but just wondering
<elite101> for*
<elite101> it turns cmd into a messenger
<intelikey> !find cmd
<ubotu> Found: kjscmd, libcmd-ruby, libcmd-ruby1.8, libcmdparse-ruby, libcmdparse2-ruby (and 4 others)
<randy>  http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/6532/snapshot21gp7.jpg anyone know any idea how to get rid of those little windows?
<hitmanWilly> elite101: just remember its not setup by default
<neusonce> how effective is  firestarter?
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: as effective as you set it up to be
<BluesKaj> dunno neusonce, been on linux for 18mos now ...haven't used it yet :)
<neusonce> im a linux baby too
<neusonce> only a few days
<neusonce>  but i refuse ever to go back to windows
<BluesKaj> err 18 months , not days
<intelikey> the linux firewall capabilities are infinitly capable
<neusonce> iv only being useing for a few days
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: all linux "firewall" apps are just front ends for iptables/ipchains, the built in firewall
<neusonce> im  LINUX BABY, im having a bitch of a time installing java  to you guys i must seem infantile
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: unfortunately, im not really an expert on software firewalls, i generally have a router set up with a hardware one
<BluesKaj> no, java and flash have been problematic on some setups lately , neusonce.
<intelikey> hardware firewall ???   like pulling the plug ?
<neusonce>  how effective are hardware firewalls aginst software
<neusonce>  grrrrrrrrrr
<BluesKaj> but it's my sacktime , so i'm off to the sandman...nite all , take care .
<neusonce> iv done almost everything thats been asked of me and i still canot install java or flash
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, sorry, firmware would probably be a better term for it
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: in other words, the router's built in one
<intelikey> yeah,  it's just code   wether in the bios of the router or in the kernel of the linux box  or some third party crap in windows
<joe4288> hey guys whats up
<randy>  http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/6532/snapshot21gp7.jpg anyone know any idea how to get rid of those little windows?
<joe4288> im having trouble with beryl
<joe4288> i installed the newest nvidid driver
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey> !beryl | joe4288
<ubotu> joe4288: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Fr0de> randy: do they only happen when you have Konversation running?
<joe4288> (had some trouble because i used nvidia-gxl not nvidia new)
<aldcor> aldcor
<randy> they happen all the time
<randy> whenever someone msgs me on gaim one pops up
<randy> whenever im on the desktop one pops up
<randy> whenever a program does anything one pops up
<joe4288> well atleast beryll works for u
<neusonce> dose dvd 9 to 5 have an inbuilt decryter?
<randy> i tried setting the notifications to default but the settings dont save
<joe4288> the second i logged in with beryl to boot at start up
<joe4288> all i got a black screen
<joe4288> period
<neusonce> whats beryl
<neusonce> ??
<joe4288> it makes you desktop all 3d
<Fr0de> randy: try renaming your .kde directory to .kde_old: 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old'
<joe4288> well somthing like it its just preaty
<intelikey> neusonce see ubotu above
<Fr0de> randy: that should make all kde settings start from defaults again
<joe4288> so what about me and my black screen?
<joe4288> i think its a nvidia driver issue
<Fr0de> randy: after renaming it, log out and in again
<randy> okay
<randy> lemme try that
<joe4288> well thats asmuch as i could pick up from looking online
<intelikey> joe4288 /join #ubuntu-effects
<joe4288> ok
<Fr0de> randy: beware that you might appear to lose settings
<sergiu> hello
<Fr0de> randy: which is why we're renaming, not deleting
<sergiu> it is possible to install an .deb package with dependecy ?
<Fr0de> sergiu: yep
<sergiu> fr0de: how ?:)
<Fr0de> sergiu: sudo dpkg -i <package> ; sudo apt-get -f install
<intelikey> dpkg -i file.deb ;apt-get install -f    <<< sergiu as root
<Fr0de> the dpkg command will fail, but the apt-get will get the deps, then install the .deb
<intelikey> i'm eating,  i'm slow.
<Fr0de> :P
* Fr0de is eating, too 
<intelikey> bon apiteete
<sergiu> Fr0de:  sudo apt-get -f install <package> ?
<intelikey> nope.
<Fr0de> sergiu: hmm.. shouln't need package name
<sergiu> ok
<intelikey> not unless you want to dl it from the repos.   then yes.
<Fr0de> what intelikey said! :P
<ShockValue> ok, i ssh'd to this machine from work.. is there anyway for me to take over that ssh session from here?
<sergiu> not it's download needed packages
<sergiu> now
<draik> How do I convert mp3 to wma? I need wma for my mobile phone
<sergiu> then install it with sudo dpkg -i <package>
<Fr0de> ShockValue: did you run a screen session?
<ShockValue> Fr0de:  a what? :)
<sergiu> thanks
<intelikey> !info screen | ShockValue
<Fr0de> ShockValue: check out the 'screen' program, handy for ssh sessions - keeps the stuff you're doing alive, and can be taken over from a new connection
<ubotu> shockvalue: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<aldcor> aldcor
<ShockValue> i suppose if i didnt run that first, then its pointless to install it now?
<Fr0de> ShockValue: it won't let you take over a non-screen ssh session, no
<intelikey> search "-nohup"
<randy> THANK YOU THOSE DAMN WINDOWS ARE GONE!
<Fr0de> randy: :D
<intelikey> !language | randy but;
<ubotu> randy but;: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<randy> sorry >_>
<randy> Was just overjoyed there for a moment
<dotz> hi i have a memory stick pro duo which i put into my laptop.. how to open it in kubuntu?
<Fr0de> dotz: did you try plugging it in?
<dotz> nothing happens after i plug in
<Fr0de> dotz: and it works ok in other OSes?
<slacker403> how big is a server install once installed ?
<intelikey> less than 400m
<elite101> i have a friend using online irc and i am in this channel #elitechannel and he is in the same one but it says on either no ones there?
<intelikey> iirc
<elite101> is there diffrent ports?
<Fr0de> slacker403: but depends on what you install, of course
<dotz> yeah..in windows it will pop out open folder to view files
<intelikey> slacker403 best i recall 38?m
<Fr0de> dotz: did you have to install any drivers in windows?
<slacker403> huh?
<hayden_> anyone know why no icons are showing inside openoffice on kubuntu 7.04?
<Fr0de> slacker403: 380-390 MB, I think intelikey means.. :)
<elite101> will diffrent IRC's know everychannel so it doesnt matter wich one u use?
<intelikey> <slacker403> how big is a server install once installed ?  <<<< ><intelikey> slacker403 best i recall "three houndred eighty something megabytes
<dotz> i don't remember i have to install drivers.. or maybe it is self installed
<dotz> anyway, how do i check if the laptop has detected the card?
<Fr0de> dotz: in a terminal, type 'lspci' and 'lsusb'
<elite101> how do i change and IRC so its not on queit mode??
<elite101> sorry offtopic
<slacker403> ah thanks
<slacker403> when i have a server install could i then install kde for a bare install + kde without all the useless stuff ?
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: yup
<dotz> 02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller <-- is it this?
<slacker403> hitmanWilly, sounds good
<dotz> its a sandisk memory duo pro card
<Fr0de> dotz: is that from lspci or lsusb?
<Fr0de> dotz: can you paste the output of both for me?
<Fr0de> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> slacker403 be advised that "kde" is a meta package that depends on "almost every kde specific app"   you may want kde-core
<dotz> okay
<intelikey> slacker403 at any rate you will want x-windowsystem-core    a meta package that will get xorg up and going for you.
<intelikey> x-window-system-core     i forget which.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i would think kde-core would depend on that
<intelikey> hitmanWilly but it doesnt'
<slacker403> intelikey, if i install the kubuntu-desktop package or w/e
<hitmanWilly> wow, that's dumb...
<slacker403> will that install whats needed
<intelikey> slacker403 without the kubuntu-desktop   that depends on everything that the liveCD would install
<dotz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31031/
<intelikey> and the name is.  x-window-system-core - X Window System core components
<slacker403> hmm damn
<slacker403> i just want a bare regualr install with KDE trying to keep things light as possible within reason
<intelikey> if you want light weight you want that ^ plus some DE
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: that's xorg, not xfree, right?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly right
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: k, just never had to install X outright on a buntu system before
<Fr0de> dotz: any other usb devices (other than the key) plugged in?
<intelikey> slacker403 it sounds like you want the server install plus x-window-system-core pluse kde-base + kde-core
<slacker403> sounds good
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i have several times now.  and you definitly want x-window-system-core
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: gotcha, its xorg-xserver over here in gentoo land :)
<intelikey> slacker403 i normally default to installing   server install then add  x-window-system-core blackbox and some cli apps that i use regularly.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: or vice-versa, can't remember off the top of my head
<dotz> yes, my mouse..
<dotz> do i have to reboot in order to see the memory stick?
<Fr0de> dotz: shouldn't need to
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah there is a meta package xserver-xorg  but that alone isn't quite enough for a satisfactory x server
<rrbiz> damn, i miss gui-everything in MS, resorting to console often is a drag
<dotz> i'm using kubuntu edgy 6.06
<stdin> hitmanWilly: i find the best way to get X in ubuntu (eg in the server edition) is to just do: apt-get install xorg
<dotz> maybe some modules not installed?
<Fr0de> dotz: looks like only one device (the mouse, I guess) is being reported by your usb card
<intelikey> dotz edgy is not 6.6
<Fr0de> dotz: dapper is 6.06
<slacker403> intelikey, apt correct ?
<dotz> the card reader is an internal buildin the laptop type so i couldn't see the model
<Fr0de> dotz: I recommend you move to feisty
<dotz> sorry edgy
<intelikey> slacker403 sudo apt-get install whatever
<intelikey> slacker403 some like aptitude better...
<intelikey> but ! i
<Fr0de> dotz: at least try a live cd of feisty, see if the card is recognised
<slacker403> yea well
<slacker403> will do that intelikey  hopefully it wont pack in to much garbage
<slacker403> or any extra stuff running
<intelikey> slacker403 after any apt command you can read the list of things it wants to install/remove before you give it the go-ahead
<Fr0de> intelikey: unless it's a single package with no deps.. ;)
<intelikey> then you have typed the list
<dotz> i read something it says it need this module usb-uhci and usb-storage .. and so i try modprobe usb-storage
<dotz> and modprobe usb-uhci says usb-uhci not found.. how can i get this module? apt-get ?
<intelikey> hey guys quick Q   will a USR usb modem work in linux   or are they also winmodems ?
<stdin> I believe it's called uhci-hcd dotz
<dotz> ok
<tk> bleh, bluetooth still isnt auto connecting :(
<hatter> can anyone point to a document on the web on why ubuntu uses sudo and disables root ?
<intelikey> correction  'really slow' Q   will a USR usb modem work in linux   or are they also winmodems ?
<intelikey> !root | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dotz> i believe i need usb-uhci (not sure why) but its not there.. anyone knows how to get it?
<tk> intelikey: any wise words about bluetooth and auto connecting to peripherals?
<chaotic_> hey   i have to overwrite  something  in the /etc  directory and its on the desktop
<chaotic_> how do i do that
<hitmanWilly> hatter: its easy enough to turn it back on
<intelikey> tk i dont have anything with blue teeth
<chaotic_> hellanzb.cong
<chaotic_> .conf
<Fr0de> chaotic_: sudo cp ~/Desktop/itme /etc/subdir/item
<Fr0de> item :)
<hatter> hitmanWilly, yes i know, i do this,  i am trying to understand how its better not to, i just find it annoying
<hatter> after using linux for years, it becomes a pain to sudo in front of everything
<tk> hatter: sudo -s
<Fr0de> hatter: make a password for root: sudo passwd root
<varaonaid> hi, i don't seem to be able to view any websites that use javascript.  i keep getting an error saying that i have missing plugins (java runtime environment) but I have it installed as well as the java plugin.
<elite101> is there Xchat for kubuntu?
<varaonaid> i tried to reinstall it and got a message saying that java6plugin is already installed and set to manual install
<Fr0de> varaonaid: javascript is not java
<tk> varaonaid: javascript has nothign to do with java other than the first 4 letters of javascript
<varaonaid> what does that mean?
<hatter> Fr0de, yes, i am aware of this, i am trying to understand the reasoning of sudo by default
<stdin> elite101: just install xchat, it works in KDE and Gnome
<Fr0de> hatter: no password guesser will go straight to the root account
<intelikey> hatter if you want a root password just set one.   it's your computer and your operating system (unlike M$ crap that you never own)
<elite101> stdin: okay where do i do that
<stdin> hatter: helps if you run sshd, trust me
<elite101> adept
<stdin> elite101: yeah, or apt, your choice
<hatter> i run sshd, and disable root login, but thats different to typing sudo at every command
<stdin> hatter: sudo -i  gives you a root shell
<stdin> hatter: also sudo su - would work
<Fr0de> hatter: I do 'sudo su -' if I have a lot of root work to do
<varaonaid> Fr0de, tk: my mistake... i can't view sites that use java.  even though ihave java runtime installed and the plugin as well, i still get the error and don't understand what it meant that the plugin was set to manual install
<hatter> i agree we can add a root password,  i am just wondering why sudo is default, if there is any great security increase
<K-Ryan> How can I set a user not able to use sudo?
<stdin> there really is no need for a regular user to "login" as root from the get go
<K-Ryan> Well, remove root privaledges in its whole.
<hatter> 'sudo su -' is a good idea, i will do this
<intelikey> hatter and indeed i have to agree with stdin on that, if you run sshd either you don't want a root passwd or you don't want to allow root login or you want a really good root password.  one of the three
<Fr0de> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chaotic_> sudo cp ~/Desktop/Hellanzb.conf /etc/Hellanzb.conf
<chaotic_> cp: cannot stat `/home/chaotic/Desktop/Hellanzb.conf': No such file or directory
<Fr0de> the /etc/sudoers file where you set perms for who can sudo, iirc
<hatter> intelikey, well you would never allow direct root login across the net with ssh, but once you are in , you may as well have root
<chaotic_> hey frode what am i supposed  to do
<Fr0de> chaotic_: then it's not on your desktop.. :P
<intelikey> hatter i disagree.  remote adminestration can be very useful    it all depends on what you do and where you do it...
<Fr0de> chaotic_: open a konqueror window, navigate to the folder with the item, then hit F4
<Fr0de> chaotic_: then sudo cp <item> /etc/<path>/<item
<hatter> intelikey, remote administration is essential,  i am saying when you get there you still need to be root
<gandhiii> got a newbie question that has probably been asked a billion times.  trying to install nvidia drivers..  but it told me i was missing libc..   i'm looking at adept now.. and it shows libc6 is installed..  if not that .. which of these libc similar packages are being asked for by the nvidia drivers?
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey> hatter if sudo works locally it will work for ssh connections too
* Fr0de has to go now - good luck all. :)
<hatter> intelikey, yes. I dont understand why i would want to type sudo in front of each command.
<K-Ryan> Removing root privaledges anyone?
<hatter> i think its a good idea for multiuser auditing but i am not understanding why it used on a single user system
<stdin> K-Ryan: they can only use sudo if they are in the admin group or explicitly in the /etc/sudoers file
<intelikey> hatter and some people think "well a hacker/cracker will never know my login name so my password is ok"   then the same idiot logs into an irc network with their user name....      like DUH  where do you think the cracker is going to look for victoms anyway ???
<stdin> hatter: think of it from the windows users perspective too, they are used to having the user be an "administrator" and logging in as that. they see the root user as the normal admin user and think "well, I'll just login as root all the time". that don't quite get the power of root and that it can be dangerous to be root if you aren't careful
<chaotic_> thanks guys it worked
<chaotic_> hey btw
<hatter> stdin, i am hearing the 'dangerous' angle, but what is the difference with rm -fr / or sudo rm -fr / ?
<chaotic_> how do i get firefox to load  konversation when i click an irc link
<stdin> hatter: the 1st won't kill your whole system, the 2nd will
<chaotic_> isnt it -rf
<intelikey> the differance is with sudo you remove all data  without it you remove your personal data
<stoned> chaotic_: helper applications
<stdin> chaotic_: the order don't matter
<chaotic_> ah
<intelikey> chaotic_ order of the switches is bull
<intelikey> null even
<stdin> bull :p
<intelikey> typo
<chaotic_> so  u can use cp   as  well as -pc
<intelikey> that's not a switch it's a command
<stdin> chaotic_: no, just for the options (switches), not commands
<chaotic_> ah
<intelikey> and there are apps and switches that the order does matter on.  just not that one.
<K-Ryan> What would I edit in /etc/sudoers to make just one account be able to have root privaledges?
<stdin> K-Ryan: easiest way is to remove all the other users from the admin group
<intelikey> general rule of thumb, if the switch requires an argument be appended  then the order is important, if it doesn't then it doesn't
<stdin> K-Ryan: only the 1st user set up will be in there by default
<K-Ryan> stdin: It says "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<intelikey> K-Ryan or change the word  admin   to the user name
<stdin> K-Ryan: yes, that means that the people in the group "admin" can use it
<stdin> K-Ryan: just remove all other uses from the admin group in system settings
<K-Ryan> stdin: Thanks, now to find that =)
<intelikey> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL <<>> ryan ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stdin> that would work too ^
<stdin> but sometimes it's easier to just add/remove a user from admin (for me). plus if you mess up the sudoers file you can break sudo
<hatter> 'sudo su -'  gives me a root shell ?
<intelikey> i like my sudoers file :)))
<intelikey> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<stdin> hatter: yes, or sudo -i
<intelikey> hatter so does   sudo -i
<tk> and sudo -s
<hatter> gives me a root shell without entering a password ?
<tk> but you gotta enter the current users pass with -s
<stdin> hatter: no, you have to enter the pass once
<stdin> tk: and with -i
<hatter> the users pass ?
<stdin> hatter: your password
<intelikey> yes   even with the   sudo su -
<stdin> there is a way to make sudo "passwordless" tho ;)
<stdin> actually there are 2 ways
<hatter> so if we also had a root password then which password would it require ?
<intelikey> except i think ubuntu sets up a timmer on the sudo  so you don't enter the password but one time if you use sudo every so ofter       what 1 minute or something ?
<wolferine> sudo su is root
<hatter> is root without a second password
<wolferine> second password?
<hatter> ie if i login to one of my boxes via ssh, i login with a user, then i have to su to root and enter a second password
<dr_willis> hatter,  better to use 'sudo -s' or was it sudo -i
<hatter> so if my first login were compromised i still would get root access with it
<dr_willis> of course i tend to use 'sux'
<hatter> 'still woudnt'
<wolferine> sux :)
<dr_willis> They would have to guess/hack your users  NAME, and then their password.
<hatter> so what i am getting at is,  the sudo user has only 1 password level to get root access
<intelikey> hatter well   if you like "exotic"  i have a totally passwordless system
<dr_willis> the fact a haxor dont know you rusers name is another level of security.
<dr_willis> the use of sudo is also there to protect the user from theirselfs. :)
<stdin> hatter: sudo and su aren't just for root, you can do "su user" to login as "user", then you'd enter the password for "user"
<hatter> intelikey, yes, using keys, but you still need a passphrase ?
<intelikey> dr_willis unless you login to an irc server with your user name
<stdin> hatter: but with "sudo su user" you'd enter your password
<hatter> but is the passphrase useless without the key ?
<intelikey> hatter no.
<intelikey> hatter i mean a totally passwordless system.   all accounts are locked.
<dr_willis> intelikey,  :) we never do that! :0
<dr_willis> heh.
<hatter> intelikey, but you still have a passphrase ?
<intelikey> passwd -dl 'all users'
<intelikey> hatter no.
<dr_willis> totally passwordless , just hit enter. :)
<intelikey> dr_willis exactly
<hatter> so if i got your key i would have access
<intelikey> there is no key
<hatter> passwordless is using an rsa key
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> not here
<VerWolF> Hi people. Where can i add russian translation for ktorrent 2.2?? Can u help me?
<hatter> no rsa key and no passwords ?  what is your ip address ;)
<dr_willis> hatter,  127.0.0.1
<dr_willis> :)
<hatter> :)
<intelikey> hatter look it up.  but sshd isn't running anyway
<hatter> ok, so we are offtopic,  we were talking of security ?
<intelikey> hatter yeah and security is offtopic
<hatter> ok
<stdin> unless you ask "how can I secure my box", then it's on-topic :p
<hatter> i think sudo is a definite ubuntu topic :)
<intelikey> for this long maybe
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dark_alex> hello
<intelikey> there you go  ^
<dr_willis> Jello!
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> hey dark alex
<Dark_alex> hey
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> hows it going?
<Dark_alex> good
* stdin thinks xD3ATHSLAY3Rx spends too much time on quake with a nick like that
<stdin> :p
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> lol
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> diablo too
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> its elite
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> 101
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> Dark alex is my other Xchatter lol
<stdin> elite? you mean 133T?
<hatter> ok i have a new question,  my kubuntu menu is on the right hand side of the screen, however the menus appear directly over the top of the icons, making it painful to navigate the menus , any ideas ?
<aldcor> aldcor
<doctorow> When I put my Feisty Kubuntu Lenovo X60 to sleep and wake it up again in a different location, it doesn't see the local WiFi networks -- the network selector in the Kubuntu toolbar only shows the networks from the location I was in when I put the machine to sleep. Any ideas for getting it to refresh that list?
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> its not a real person just me but im gonna change my nick its too long
<xD3ATHSLAY3Rx> yeah
<elite101> there
<elite101> lol
<intelikey> 1337 57d1n
<hatter> that is when i move the mouse over the menus, the menus appear directly on top of the menu bar
<elite101> i had to use xchat to help a friend join a channel so i made a fake account and started talking
<magor666> wow alot of people use kubuntu
<intelikey> or |337 57d1n
<elite101> this is magor666 (curently running windows) :(
<elite101> !windows
<hatter> how do you like that.  now they arent.
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<magor666> lfmao
<elite101> magor enter #psp-programming
<hatter> oh yes they do.  after i have selected the 'k' icon for instance, the first menu appears directly above obfuscating the others
* intelikey always just used right click menus
<intelikey> when in a gui...
<doctorow> What is the keyboard shortcut for screenshots in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> print screen ?
<dr_willis> intelikey,  thats too logical. :)
<intelikey> :)))
<doctorow> intelikey Do you know where the image file would go?
* dr_willis dosent DARE hit the 'break' key. :)
<intelikey> in your home dir
<dr_willis> doctorow,  it loads up a program I do belive
<dr_willis> Using gnome at the moment.. *ghasp* :) it loads a dialog asking where to save to. but not suire on kde.
<doctorow> dr_willis Any suggestions for troubleshooting if that doesn't work?
<dr_willis> doctorow,  use any of a dozen+ screen grabber tools out there.
<doctorow> dr_willis I'm trying to work around a bug in ksnapshot
<vn-> hi, anyone knows the name of the non free nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<vn-> the package name
<intelikey> doctorow last i looked there was a menu itom "take a screen shot"
<dr_willis> gimp can grab screens also,
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> vn-,  nvidia-glx i do belive.
<vn-> danke
<dr_willis> but its best to read that bot url it juat gave
<dr_willis> i always install that 'restricted-manager' program to isntall those thingss
<doctorow> dr_willis by using KDE's built-in screen-grabber. The bug is that when I foreground a video window (VLC, Democracy, Kaffeine, Totem) and press New Snapshot in Ksnapshot, the video-player BLANKS OUT the video!
<aldcor> aldcor
<dr_willis> the video player is using some sort of special mode i belive, to get faster displays on the X display.
<psyk0ninja> how do you change the default browser for rssnewsreader in superkaramba?
<aldcor> aldcor
<dr_willis> Ive seen similer 'issues' in other ways with video players also.
<doctorow> dr_willis Any ideas for working around this?
<doctorow> dr_willis I want to get a screenshot from a video
<dr_willis> doctorow,  not really worried about it much. :)
<dr_willis> most video players have a screencapture feature.
<dr_willis> im sure vlc and xine can do it.
<dr_willis> you might need to set up the keybindings however
<intelikey> yeah use the app to save a frame of the vidio
<elite101> #psp-progamming
<dr_willis> Ive used it befor to get some screen shots for  wallpaper
<intelikey> oh sorry too logical again ?
<doctorow> dr_willis VLC doesn't have such a mode, nor Kaffeine. Do you remember which program you used?
<dr_willis> im pretty suyre VLC does have a screen grab featuire
<slacker403> anyways to make kubuntu + kde to run more light etc ?
<intelikey> run lighter ?   kill un-needed/un-wanted processes and remove their startup linkx from /etc/rc2.d/
<doctorow> dr_willis If VLC has one, it's not in any of the menus
<dr_willis> vlc -------> video ----> snapshot
<dr_willis> it does to0....
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> and maybe form /etc/rcS.d/  also
<dr_willis> vlcsnap-7792694.png  vlcsnap-7792729.png  vlcsnap-7792762.png
<intelikey> config kde to run only what you want it to run at startup also helps
<vn-> thanks dr_willis got my stuff working =)
* vn- pets ubotu
<doctorow> dr_willis -- Thanks -- I'm going to reinstall VLC cuz that menu isn't there for me.
<intelikey> doc your a bad influnce on me...     ;/      i'm twice the smart elic when you agg it on....
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> i wonder if i got my vlc set for 'advanced' mode..
* dr_willis wonders at the logic of 'reinstall' to  fix somthing under linux...
<intelikey> prolly   can't see why you wouldn't have it that way
* intelikey wonders at the logic of reboot to fix things in any OS
<slacker403> what is your guys KDE + kubuntu use ram wise as  default ?
<intelikey> slacker403 heh   95%  no matter how much you have
<slacker403> i meant how much is actually being used but yea
<NightBird> yeah.... my install uses most of my ram, but it's largely in file cache...
<slacker403> that cache'ing gets kinda decieving
<intelikey> got 64m it uses 95%     got 2g  it uses 95%
<intelikey> slacker403 indeed.
<slacker403> i can get my windows to run like 60 mb
<NightBird> like a good third is cache... the remaining 2/3rds rougly is in use... and that's with 256 mb of ram.... maybe..
<slacker403> ram
<slacker403> although it does not cache
<intelikey> my actual ram usage right now (x isn't running)  Used/Free: 8/241
<elite101> wow
<slacker403> they say kde adds about 80 without all the special features
<elite101> lol im on KDE
<slacker403> huh?
<slacker403> this is kubuntu so i kinda expect that ;)
<intelikey> slacker403 heh  i can run kde in a 64m p1 box
<yotsuya> I have problems setting up my keyboard layout - it keeps resetting from "Russian" to "Unknown"
<slacker403> KDE 4 and koffice 2.0 will mark a new line of accomplishment
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey> so i don't think kde takes quite 80m of ram
<hitmanWilly> slacker403: i wouldn't assume that if I were you :)
<slacker403> huh ?
<slacker403> oh ah
<slacker403> :p
<slacker403> intelikey, i guess it all depends on how you set it up too
<intelikey> slacker403 yeah  ubuntu has to be tweeked just a little to run in a 64m box      the install is the tricky part really.
<slacker403> tweaked in what way ?
<slacker403> 2ndly anyone here ever use Virtual Box ?
<intelikey> clip out some of the things it defaults to run   too lighten the load
<slacker403> defaults to run ?
<slacker403> when i install my kubuntu-server  will it default anything ? lol
<dr_willis> slacker403,  ive had much better luck with Vmware-server, then virtualbox
<intelikey> hald udev and some other things that "they say" you need,  you know just common sense
<slacker403> dr_willis, wow
<slacker403> virtual server is about 10x faster then vmware server
<chaotic_> do u guys know wheres teh queue directory  for hellannzb
<dr_willis> I mainly test it with live cd.. virtual box dont work with a lot of them
<dr_willis> ive never noticed virtualbox being that much faster running the other os's ive played with.
<slacker403> i run virtual box from within linux and use a windows guest
<dr_willis> but then again. ive not benchmarked the sttuff much. :)
<slacker403> it gets 90 percent of perforamcne
<slacker403> as if i was running  it on the real system
<dr_willis> Ihad the wife set up wth a xp box, with vmware, with win95 in vmware for her. :)
<dr_willis> so she couldent hirt the system
<slacker403> hmmmmm
<slacker403> vmware is much slower my friend
<intelikey> wouldn't matter   win95 will fly on a p1
<slacker403> virtualbox can use video drivers on the real system and network of the real system not some emulated stuff where it knocks the performance down
<slacker403> all the executed code is sent directly to the processor again not emulated
<slacker403> i used win95 fora long time i know ;)
<slacker403> pentium 155 mhz worked great
<intelikey> all the bull crap M$ churns out about "fastest windows ever"  is hardware dependant.    they expect you to run in on progressicely faster systems so you don't notice how much slower the system is than the previous one
<intelikey> or in short     they lie
<slacker403> MS is fine
<slacker403> its all marketing ;)
<slacker403> but i do wish they made photoshop for linux
<intelikey> no   lie = lie        not    marketing = lie
<slacker403> but it wont happen anytime soon i dont think
<slacker403> not enough of a market
<intelikey> well i'll rethink that.   M$ marketing == lie     yeah  you may have a point...
<slacker403> well whatever
<slacker403> MS makes solid products
<slacker403> their server stuff is actually really good *if* you need it
<slacker403> i use inux
<intelikey> M$ owns you   not me.
<slacker403> linux
<slacker403> but by no means is thier stuff bad
<slacker403> MS virtual server is really nice
<elite101> help someone is floodinf a channel and the admin is not awake!!! :(
<intelikey> your openion  not mine.
<slacker403> linux  can open more options though
<intelikey> elite101 ignore them.
<elite101> okay
<intelikey> elite101 /ignore uesrname@*
<hitmanWilly> easiest way to fix channel spam :P
<intelikey> elite101 but if you   /ignore *@*   it will get really quiet  :)
<yotsuya> Help with skim, anyone?
<Agent_bob> Agent_137 :)
<Agent_137> Agent bob!
<yotsuya> It keeps resetting to "Unknown"
<Agent_137> WHile the new Get Smart movie is not the source of my alias, i'm excited nonetheless.
<aldcor> aldcor
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> i didn't even know there was a new "get smart"  but i liked the old show when i was a kid
<aldcor> aldcor
<Agent_bob> daavis what give dude ?
<Agent_137> yea, i loved the old show. you know the get smart guy was also the voice for inspector gadget (the old cartoon, not the movie)
<Agent_bob> yes indeed
<Agent_bob> wait i have to answer my shoe
<Agent_bob> i guess he was the first guy to have a cell phone
<Agent_bob> maxwell smart  i mean
<Agent_137> hahah
<hitmanWilly> remember a few years back when they tried to bring that show back?
<Agent_bob> but the coolest cat ever   had to be the work of "blake edwards"
<Agent_bob> hitmanWilly i didn't know they did
<hitmanWilly> Agent_bob: not surprised, it lasted all of like 3 episodes and royally sucked
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> then i'm glad i missed it
<hitmanWilly> oh well, screw it, ill play along
<Agent_86> :)
<Agent_bob> but you fellows are way behind really   i have had this nick registered for years now.
<Agent_bob> na na nana na     </ticks out tongue>  :P
<Agent_86> yeah, yeah, yeah...
<Agent_bob> i wish someone would ask a linux question   and save us from further imbarisment
<Agent_86> ok, back to normal mode now
<dsmith> haha
* dr_willis wonders if its possible to put Linux on an AppleTV 
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: probably, if its a ppc architecture
<dr_willis> yea - but  i havent seen any mention of that yet.
<intelikey> dr_willis at least the tux ....
<dr_willis> AppleTV isent ppc. apple' are not PPC any more :)
<hitmanWilly> oh yeah, they're x86 now like everyone else
<dr_willis> but every time i hear mention of linux on a Apple, they always talk about that virtual thinggie. :)
<dr_willis> Just looking for my next pc. :)  a little appletv/linux box would be amuseing.
<hitmanWilly> heh, even sun is doing x86 now
<chaotic_> just get a mac mini lol
<intelikey> something wrong with the present box ?
<Viking667> Good evening. I'm looking for information on rebuilding the kde menus, except I can't find what I'm needing.
<intelikey> kmenueditor
<dsmith> right clikc on the K and click on meni editor
<intelikey> or kmenuedit
<dsmith> *menu editor
<dr_willis> intelikey,  its like 4+ yrs old. and slowly dieing off. :)
<Viking667> no, you aren't getting me. I've already seen that, and it doesn't rebuild the entirety of apps under /usr/share/menu
<intelikey> dr_willis hmm  then should i replace my 12 year old stuff   it's 3X that
<dr_willis> intelikey,  ive slowly been getting rid of my old junk. :)
<dr_willis> trying to consolidate the things i dont need.
<Viking667> i.e. there's a stack of stuff under /usr/share/menu, some gets included, some doesn't and there's no real indication of what KDE is supposed to pull in.
<Viking667> i.e. I am supposed to have a Gnome submenu, but I don't.
<Viking667> I'm supposed to have a entry for "xpenguins" under "Games/Toys", but again, I don't.
<intelikey> Viking667 tried installing  menu ?
<Viking667> intelikey: I'll have a look at that, it seems to have been missed off this box.
<dr_willis> gnome submenu? hmm - i dont recall seeing that.
<dsmith> all my gnome apps have always intermixed with my kde ones
<Viking667> well, I've got gnome applications that don't turn up in the menu... sorry to bang on about it
<Viking667> heh.
<intelikey> Viking667 it makes the 'debian' submenu that will include those things
<Viking667> ahh, I see now.
<draik> Does the Ubuntu server have a GUI?
<dsmith> no
<dr_willis> draik,  if you count the console.. :)
<dsmith> lol
<intelikey> draik the server install    no
<Viking667> right. So apps get mixed in. where does the user rebuild his/her/its menus from?
<dsmith> cmdline GUI
<draik> How do I manager anything?
<dsmith> SUDO
<Viking667> err, that's not a GUI as such.
<Viking667> draik: hah! Like I do - by memorising about a hundred commands.
<dsmith> sudo this and sudo that...
<dr_willis> learn to use the shell. :)
<dr_willis> or find some fancy frontend tools.
<intelikey> draik manager whaty ?
<draik> Is there a good book?
<dsmith> oh toss in rm, mkdir and mv
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> 'using bash' by Oreialy.
<pedro> okay, so if used automatix to install things, but then removed all that software using automatix, then uninstalled automatix AND removed its repos, is there even a *HINT* of a chance of that screwing up my system when i do, say, a dist-upgrade or something?
<dr_willis> is a must get. :)
<dr_willis> pedro,  sadly YES...
<intelikey> http://www.tldp.org
<pedro> noooooooooooo!!!
<pedro> i didnt want to hear that
<Viking667> also, Linux in a nutshell (by O'Reilly)
<neusonce> i hate windows, if programs ever become self aware windows would be like a jew walking in to nazi germany.
<dr_willis> pedro,  but i will admit that i RARELY upgrade. i tend to keep /home on its own drive. and do clean reinstalls.
<pedro> me too
<dsmith> pedro: do clean reinstalls
<pedro> yeah
<pedro> erm... thought that was a question
<Viking667> I've got a copy of UNIX in a nutshell, and it's been one of my most useful books
<pedro> anyway, is it safe to say that i am at least safe for now?
<intelikey> draik rute-book
<intelikey> !info rute-book
<intelikey> !info rutebook
<ubotu> Package rute-book does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (feisty), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<dr_willis> Viking667,  i got several old copies of that. :)
* pedro shakes his fist at automatix
<elite101> how do i download from a fttp:// site? it shows a folder's and files for DSL do i just copy and paste to desktop??
<dr_willis> elite101,  ya could..
<dr_willis> or drag/drop
<elite101> so it can work like that
<dr_willis> thats one way to do it..
<intelikey> or wget    or even use    ftp
<dr_willis> wget might be a better way
<elite101> but it reads all the files as being 9.7gb and its DSL linux :S
<Viking667> dr_willis: lol. of which? I seem to have the 1994 version (featured Solaris 2.0!!)
<elite101> i dont even have that big of a hdd
<neusonce> god i love ubuntu, i just wish  java would work.
<Viking667> hrm? It doesn't for you?
<intelikey> !java | neusonce you did read this ?
<ubotu> neusonce you did read this ?: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<elite101> well i got everything working now just expermenting some distro's
* Viking667 hasn't tried anything significant under Kubuntu with Sun's JDK
<dr_willis> Viking667,  i always get my linux books on the bargin bins. :) they are out of date befor i even get them home
<Viking667> dr_willis: ewww.
<elite101> lol
<dr_willis> but the Fundamentals are still the same.
<elite101> or Linux for Dummies?
<elite101> is that good
* intelikey wonders how a linux book can be out of date ???
<dr_willis> any book with 'dummies' or 'idiot' in the title - is not worth taking home
<Viking667> It's ironic - the biggest book wife bought for me, was the one I used the least. The smallest computer book she bought, is the one I've used the most.
<Viking667> elite101: be wary of those books.
<elite101> why?
<Viking667> they're more "monkey see, monkey do" books...
<elite101> i have the whole series
<elite101> lol
<intelikey> dr_willis yeah generally should read   writen by *
<elite101> no i dont
<dr_willis> intelikey,  when they discuss how to upgrade from the 1.0 to 2.0 kernel... :) its a bad sign
<Viking667> i.e. see what's on this screen, type that in, and wow cool, you're a guru
<elite101> i dont even no that?
<elite101> 1.0 to 2.0?
<Viking667> dr_willis: lol. I started with 1.0.9...
<dr_willis> but ya can occasionaly get some good OLD-Skool Info in some of those books
<intelikey> dr_willis not really.  learning how to do that will help a lot in some respects
<dr_willis> I got some RedHatbook thats basicially a Printout of 90% of the man pages that exist.
<elite101> ohh lol the 90's book witht he guy with the black and white photos on the old comadore with the comeover
<dr_willis> intelikey,  better to learn to do it with what ya got.
<elite101> combover**
<dr_willis> I do have some very old "linux kernel' books - that look like they were written with Troff. :)
<elite101> hey cna u guys view youtube videos?
<dr_willis> now thats old-skool
<dr_willis> elite101,  i see them just fine
<intelikey> dr_willis with any kernel really   the process hasn't really changed that much,   only the tools have grown
<elite101> i have linux books ritten in dos
<Viking667> elite101: I can, yes... though I have to dance a little to do so
<hitmanWilly> elite101: just fine over here
* Viking667 blinks... you sure you know what you're on about?
<intelikey> elite101  DOS == disk operating system  (R) micro soft trade mark
<elite101> does this make any sense to you what so ever??? please tell me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY8Wi7XRXCA
<slacker403> how do i instal the kubuntu server thing again where i just want a base and nothing more ?
<elite101> please view dont worry its about computers
<slacker403> kubuntu alternate is the same size as the desktop
<intelikey> writen in "dos"  ???
<elite101> lol nvm im dumb
<elite101> who knows
<elite101> but does that youtube video make anysense what so ever
<dr_willis> elite101,  hes making a dish antanna out of Al. Foil and a plastic bowl
<elite101> lmao
<elite101> its way to fake
<elite101> with teh phone thing
<elite101> and ethernet cord like c'mon
<dr_willis> I dident listen to it.
<draik> intelikey: I installed rutebook. How do I read/access it?
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> hmmmm, I will have to ry that
<dsmith> just one time to see if it does work
<Viking667> it's a series of webpages.
<Viking667> sorry, that was to draik
<dr_willis> it does seemt o be a 'joke video'
<dr_willis> cd /usr/share/doc/rutebook/
<intelikey> draik it's in html format you have a w3b cli based web browser installed    to see where the files actually are use this command     dpkg -L rutebook | grep index
<dr_willis> I think it would be nice if all these web-books/docs could be accessde a little easier.. Hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> let's say i were going to buy a laptop.
<dr_willis> wonder if there is a kioslave for that.
<elite101> what happens if by accedent u hit xkill and click on the desktop and u it goes to a black screen with just a cursor???
<intelikey> draik then   w3b that file
<Daisuke_Ido> who makes laptops and doesn't, you know, suck.
<dr_willis> elite101,  then you hit alt-ctrl-backspace and restart X :)
<intelikey> or is it w3m
<Daisuke_Ido> dell, maybe a toshica
<intelikey> w3[tab] 
<Daisuke_Ido> toshiba, too!
<Viking667> well, there's possibly a way to embed "lynx -dump" into a window?
<elite101> okay
<elite101> thanks
<intelikey> draik w3[tab] 
<Viking667> "links", or lynx, dillo, w3m
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> (toshica is the cheap hong kong ripoff, like sorny and samsang)
<intelikey> Viking667 links2 or elinks
<intelikey> Viking667 there isn't actually a "links" anymore
<hitmanWilly> Viking667: i like w3m myself
* intelikey is an elinks kinda fellow
<dr_willis> Hmm.. looking at some parts for my next pc..    What the heck is this HUGE heatsink in the middle of the motherboard? its not the cpu.
<dr_willis> http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/pix/dp35dp_lg.jpg
<elite101> lol so i try it
<intelikey> but not with the default colour set      <pukes<
<dsmith> ok that youtube video is BS, I just watched another one
<elite101> stupid me
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i know
<elite101> i love his intros though to the video
<dsmith> "electrical tape" is called electrical tape as it conducts electricity...lmao
<dsmith> good intros, yes
<dsmith> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdmnUBAS00&NR=1
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: onboard gpu?
<elite101> lol the mindsweeper one
<elite101> doesnt work
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  the mb specs dnt seem to indicate it has that.. wonder if its for the memory controller.
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  thats a quadcore mb. :) Tigerdirect has it in a special deal this week
<elite101> lmao recharge batterys
<dr_willis> $600 for a bearbones Quadcore system
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: oh yeah, they sent me an email about that :)
<Daisuke_Ido> passive chipset cooling.
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  : ) i got them on my RSS feeds
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  debating using it for my next linux box.
* hitmanWilly isn't really up on intel mobos
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, back to the laptop question
<hitmanWilly> im an AMD kinda guy :P
<Daisuke_Ido> any that you would recommend more than others?
<elite101> im intel celeron
<elite101> fasts CPU
<Daisuke_Ido> celeron != fast :\
<Daisuke_Ido> celeron == cheap commodity junk
<elite101> lol
<intelikey> i'm thinking of taking the vidio card out of this one box to make room for the fifth nic,   any chance that it will somehow break things ???
<dr_willis> Laptops are all about your Budget.. :)
<dvm> How to update the label widget dynamically in gtk?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: does it have onboard? or are you just going to ssh in?
<dr_willis> intelikey,  problemi had with a headless server, was once it lost power in a storm, and had a hd issue.. i had to hook up a monitor to realize that was whyit wasent booting properly.
<intelikey> no
<elite101> is it true that True intel prossecors are faster than celeron even with the same Ghz frequency?
<dr_willis> bit of a bother. so now i keep a cheap montior handy. for just such emergancies
<dr_willis> elite101,  i belive they offer more preformance.
<intelikey> dr_willis k  indeed,   but if i set fsck to auto fix everything and reboot    will that cover power fail ?
<dr_willis> the use of the term 'faster' can get confusing.
<dr_willis> intelikey,  unless fsck fails, and wants/asks you to do somthing.
<dr_willis> intelikey,  ive noticed inteh past ive broken things myself by messing up myfstab also. :)
<stdin> elite101: not exactly, depends on the task. celerons have less pages of programming in them
<dr_willis> intelikey,  i belive it normally asks 'hit ctrl-d to continue' or root pasword for shell.. or somthing like that.
<intelikey> dr_willis heh not in my init scripts it don't   lol
<dr_willis> intelikey,  so... if the thing ever fails to boot. you will have to put in a video card, and monitor to see why. which may be a bit of a hassle
<intelikey> don't forget that is where i play the most
<dr_willis> Im always swaping drives around, and forget to fix the fstabs befor i reboot.
<intelikey> yeah that can be major malfunction
<hitmanWilly> anyway, night all
<stdin> dr_willis: that's why UUID's are nuce
<dr_willis> But moving drives internally, works fine. since the fstab is using uuid
<stdin> *nice
<intelikey> i have gotten in a habbit of just rm /etc/fstab   and you don't have that
<dr_willis> stdin,  moving them from one machine to another.. is not  as smart. :)
<wnh001> hello all, I have an issue I was hoping you could help me out with
<wnh001> when I boot into kubuntu
<wnh001> it says that fsck is mounting a disk with errors
<stdin> dr_willis: well, depends if you're booting off the disk you moved. it's worked ok for me (so far)
<wnh001> it does this every time I boot
<wnh001> any help?
<dr_willis> stdin,  till it tried to mount a disk thats no longer there.. :) but the fstab says it is..
<dr_willis> wnh001,  boot live cd. fsck the disk manually perhaps.
<stdin> dr_willis: ahh, well that would be a problem :p
<dr_willis> wnh001,  are you using windows xp, and that ext2-fs thing for windows?
<intelikey> wnh001 i would reboot and at the grub prompt set  init=/bin/sh    then when it gets to the shell prompt run fsck on the root fs and see what is going on
<wnh001> dr_willis: a friend of mine installed it recently... why?
<intelikey> if none of that makes sense i'll just hush
* wnh001 is brand new to ubuntu
<aldcor> aldcor
<stdin> yeah, that diver messed up one of my ext3 partitions a while ago
<stdin> it's not 100% stable
<stdin> (it's not even 50% IMO)
<wnh001> OH MAN it didnt wreck anything did it?
<wnh001> I mean I can still boot
<stdin> fsck should fix it
<dr_willis> wnh001,  IF windows has the linux drives mounted.. and windows crashes.. well it gets flagged as 'unmounted uncleanly' and a check is forced.
<wnh001> this is constant
<wnh001> everytime I boot
<dr_willis> wnh001,  ive seen that issue on my own machines.
<dr_willis> wnh001,  every time ya boot straight to windows eh?
<dr_willis> err i mean linux. no windows at all
<wnh001> no linux
<wnh001> I had needed to move files from windows to ubuntu
<wnh001> so my friend suggested that driver
<stdin> wnh001: you know ubuntu can read from NTFS?
<dr_willis> so ya boot linux, it checks the disks.. ya reboot and it still has to check .. eh.
<stdin> wnh001: and write with the ntfs-3g driver
<wnh001> no! stdin ! where were you when I needed you
<wnh001> and it can be written to?!
<stdin> wnh001: probably sleeping :p
<dr_willis> wnh001,  thats a faq :)
<dr_willis> heh heh..
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dr_willis> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wnh001> I didnt really know how to get onto irc
<wnh001> but as you can see, im learning fast
<dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu pages have a good forum section
<lemon> hello everyone!... does anyone teach me how to change my bootscreen...
<dr_willis> !slpash
<dr_willis> !splash
<wnh001> no one ever gets to tinker with my computer again
<dr_willis> !bootsplash
<intelikey> !usplash | lemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slpash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> lemon: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dr_willis> we got way too many slash factouids
<intelikey> amature
<wnh001> dr_willis:  if I remove the driver and let fsck do its job will it be fixed
<stdin> wnh001: but yeah, you can wither boot from the install cd and run fsck from there, or do what intelikey said. then it should be fixed
<dr_willis> wnh001,  you can turn off the disks from windows control panel/ifs tool. BUT if you are not booting to windows in between, then thats not the problem
<dr_willis> wnh001,  its possible windows dis somthing odd to the disks and they need to be checked manuyally
<intelikey> wnh001 don't leave yet.
<wnh001> intelikey: why?
<stdin> wnh001: if you just want access to your windows files, linux can do that for you. if you want write access it takes a little more config, but it's not difficult. and more stable than the windows driver
<intelikey> wnh001 it "could" be another drive / partition /file system     that is being mounted with errors
<wnh001> point me in the right direction!
<stdin> wnh001: tho you should always backup important data
<intelikey> wnh001 would you care to pastebin your fstab file ?
<wnh001> how intelikey
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wnh001> no the fstab thing
<intelikey> wnh001    cat /etc/fstabd
<intelikey> wnh001    cat /etc/fstab
<stdin> wnh001: open it in kate, then copy it to that website
<stdin> or cat :p
<stdin> whichever really
<intelikey> or kedit or kword or nano  or .....
<intelikey> openoffice even
<dr_willis> fte, vi, vim, mcedit
<stdin> kedit/kword aren't installed by default, and unless you have an hour for oo.o to open... :p
<dr_willis> dd !
<dr_willis> ed!
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> dr_willis or ted the joe
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> intelikey: or nopaste :)
<intelikey> or echo $(<)
<dr_willis> sed
<wnh001> intelikey: dr_willis stdin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31034/
<stdin> wnh001: heh, do you see your windows files in /media/sda2 ?
<stdin> oh, and /media/sda1
<wnh001> stdin windoes is in sda2
<wnh001> and sda1
<intelikey> ok you are forcing check on both vfat and ntfs  that's your error message
<wnh001> intelikey: im not doing anything... this does it all by itself
<intelikey> change the last digit from  1 to 0 on all but the root / partition
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<draik> How do I get out of rutebook?
<intelikey> q
<draik> intelikey: w3m
<intelikey> q
<draik> Thank you
<wnh001> intelikey: which one is root?
<intelikey>  /
<stdin> wnh001: the one with ext3 on the line
<intelikey> all others have  /something   but root is  /
<wnh001> the one complaining of the errors
<wnh001> ok I left root as 0 1
<intelikey> yes and the others as 0 0   ?
<wnh001> yes
<intelikey> save and exit
<wnh001> can I space these items out so that if this happens another time ill better know where to edit?
<draik> intelikey: How do I manage/control Ubuntu Server?
<intelikey> that should fix it.
<stdin> draik: with the command line
<intelikey> draik what part of it ?    what do you want to affect ?
<wnh001> nvm
<wnh001> thanks guys for releasing an awesome os like this one
<intelikey> wnh001 yes you can.
<draik> I'm not sure. I figured I'd have a GUI where I would have to manage users and such. I setup a LAMP server (instead of DNS)
<stdin> draik: no, the server edition has no GUI
<stdin> draik: you can install one tho
<intelikey> draik users are added with   adduser
<wnh001> intelikey: stdin thanks
* Viking667 shakes his head
<draik> stdin: How so?
<gandhiii> this video driver installing thing is more confusing than I had expected for 7.04
<Viking667> I've been doing stuff via CLI so long it's .... almost (but not quite) etched in.
<stdin> draik: depends, do you want just X or KDE/Gnome?
<draik> intelikey: Thank you.
<draik> stdin: KDE is possible
<intelikey> draik sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core blackbox
<Viking667> stuff on Debian I'm not so good at, not having it running all the time.
<stdin> draik: just install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> draik sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core kde
<intelikey> if you prefer
<stdin> intelikey: the kde package in kubuntu is a bit broke
<intelikey> stdin in fiesty ?
<gandhiii> I got the nvidia driver install from nvidia.com to work ..  but system settings/monitor and display is showing my graphics card as "VESA driver" and my monitor as "Custom 1"
<intelikey> stdin in dapper it's fine
<m0zone> hehe why does kubutu show my cpu speed wrong hehe
<gandhiii> whats up?
<stdin> intelikey: some of the kubuntu specific things (that kubuntu packages expect) don't get installed with "kde"
<m0zone> shows my cpu speed at 1ghz  when its a 2.0 duel core
<gandhiii> anyone experienced with getting a recent nvidia driver working?
<stdin> m0zone: what does?
<intelikey> stdin yeah kde doesn't install a lot of things that kubuntu-desktop does   that's one reason i recommend it
<m0zone> when i look up cpu in kdeinfo it shows it wrong speed
<m0zone> when i went to install it did also when i was lookin aty devices
<stdin> intelikey: "kde" installs more packages than "kubuntu" tho :p
<neusonce> can anybody tell me the name of the java file i need to get from the synaptic manger to get java to work
<intelikey> by number yes by size no.
<chaotic_> how does the whole aptitude  thing work
<m0zone> shows 2 cpus at 1ghz each
<chaotic_> is it like  apt-get
<stdin> m0zone: what does "cat /proc/cpuinfo" show, post it to the pastebin site
<m0zone> one sec  semi noob
<intelikey> chaotic_ same as apt-get  in commandline mode   it also provides an ncurses frunt end  if called as    sudo aptitude
<stdin> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<neusonce> !java
<m0zone> posted it under m0zone
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> chaotic_ if you don't know what an "ncurses" interface is you should run the command just for the exp.
<stdin> m0zone: you need to post the URL here
<Viking667> "pretty coloured text and windows drawn with line characters" == ncurses.
<intelikey> m0zone you normally copy the url and post it here
<m0zone> http://pastebin.com/d61d6260d
<slacker403> how do i install a kubuntu base ? which image do i pick up ?
<Viking667> even supports menus, pads, views...
<m0zone> shows wrong there also same as kdeinfo
<stdin> slacker403: kubuntu-desktop
<gandhiii> i take it nobody here knows anything about nvidia drivers
<gandhiii> ?
<stdin> slacker403: huh? image?
<Viking667> Right. Time I went... bye all.
<riddler> how do you make xwindows not start automatically in kubuntu? i wanna have xwindows installed to use some times but mostly just want to startup right to console.
<intelikey> Viking667 only thing that ncurses does that bash doesn't is lets you use the arrow keys to select text,  as far as i can see
<chaotic_> i ran man aptitude
<stdin> riddler: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<riddler> thank you
<m0zone> i checked bios and windows to make sure nuffin was wrong before comeing here also
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<intelikey> i think that's the prefered methood
<riddler> ok :)
<intelikey> maybe needs -plow
<stdin> nope, that won't stop it starting
<intelikey> oh he's not switching from one dm to another ?
<riddler> i dont want that little login screen coming up at boot
<intelikey> sorry wasn't paying attention
<riddler> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> no, he's pulling an intelikey
<Daisuke_Ido> cli all the way, baby!
<slacker403> i want a base kubuntu with no desktop / extra stuff then i want ot install kde and its reuqired stuff but i dont want the other 200 apps
<riddler> id rather just type startx when i wanna go in to xwindows
<intelikey> riddler then the update line ^ is right.  sorry for not paging up and catching up.
<riddler> thanks
<intelikey> heh if he were really pulling an "intelikey" he would have just done   sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm
<m0zone> i am wondering if i am getin fullspeed out of cpu doh
<stdin> m0zone: seems that when AMD say it's a 2GHz CPU, they mean total, not per core
<m0zone> oh when i look at it in bios its two 2ghz cores
<draik> stdin: intelikey: Do you recommend any book with a great list, description and usage of the CLI?
<stdin> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<m0zone> same with gigbyte mobo manager
<draik> Well, not the CLI perse, but the commands available for the desktop and server
<stdin> draik: that, and there's another too
<intelikey> draik no.  but there are some pretty good docs on the web
<draik> stdin: I mean like a physical book
<stdin> book? hmm...
<draik> I would really like something that I can read while I'm at work.
<slacker403> does kubuntu - desktop run anythiong else besides linux kernel + kde .....is thier any other added stuff running ?
<stdin> not really read any :p
<flaccid> omg
* intelikey learned everything he knows about linux by the "try it and reformat" methood !
<Daisuke_Ido> check out the linux bible
<stdin> m0zone: not sure then...
<chaotic_> u dont know how many time  s i had to reinstall linux
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i did.  read several things in it that "simply don't work"  typos and other junk.  learned little (extreemly little)  and pitched it.
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't read it, was just recommending based on the title
<stdin> chaotic_: heh, sometimes I reinstall just because I'm bored :p
<chaotic_> broke the  system like 2     times installing unsupported stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> so i guess in a lot of ways (inaccuracies, complete falsehoods) it really lives up to its name!
<Daisuke_Ido> two?
<intelikey> chaotic_ i know about how many.   3
<Daisuke_Ido> that's it?
<chaotic_> the more  u configure the more likely to break ur system
<Daisuke_Ido> not true
<stdin> there are other ways to fix than a reinstall too
<chaotic_> hey im still doing  it
<Daisuke_Ido> the more you configure *and know what you're doing and why you're doing it*, the less likely you are to break your system.
<intelikey> chaotic_ but i have installed linux about over 300 times,   so don't think that a hand full of installs is a big deal.
<chaotic_> the poing of  configuring is that u dont kno ur  trying to learn how
<chaotic_>  and when u dont know
<Daisuke_Ido> "you"
<chaotic_>  u dont know when u break it either till u reboot
<stdin> that's what forums/IRC/google are for, research helps
<intelikey> chaotic_ then don't reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> really, it's only three letters, it's not like typing the full text of war and peace :)
<intelikey> :)
<Lynoure> chaotic_: keep backups of the configurations.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido draik was asking show him
<draik> ???
<Lynoure> chaotic_: and learn to restore them. That should keep you from most urges to reinstall. :)
<intelikey> sirdaz.com/lin/
<jussi01> intelikey: 300 times? wtf?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...whoops ^_^
<intelikey> jussi01 yeah    been at it a while ya know.
<Lynoure> jussi01: Not that unreasonable number, in long term.
<intelikey> and many boxen
<jussi01> well i suppose it depends how much you like fixing bugs in your system...
<intelikey> and how many systems you go through
<intelikey> lets see slackware redhat mandrake debian ubuntu and seems like i'm skipping one....
<jussi01> intelikey: true...
<jussi01> pclinuxos?
<intelikey> no
<jussi01> fedora?
<stdin> and how many HDDs fry due to freak power surges
* intelikey thinks back...
<intelikey> it was before fedora
* stdin is reminded to get a surge protector
<Daisuke_Ido> suse?
<intelikey> oh it wasn't linux    plan9
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> everything's a file!
<intelikey> i didn't stay with glinda long
<intelikey> not to mention that linux for windows thing what's it called ?
<jussi01> linspire?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<intelikey> no
<Daisuke_Ido> it runs in a disk image
<intelikey> cygwin
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, that.
<stdin> intelikey: there's Cooperative Linux too
<stdin> another linux4win thing
<jussi01> lol... anyway... we should talk support... or we will get !offtopic-ed
<intelikey> stdin yeah.  there is even a ubuntu windows installer
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't even count the number of OSes i've toyed with...
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> all the ops are busy chatting about amazon in -ops :p
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i can, it would take a while
<intelikey> jussi01 if you don't mention it no one will notice  :)
<jussi01> intelikey: lol...
<Daisuke_Ido> os/2 (2 through warp 4)...  wasn't impressed.  BeOS.  looked nice, nothing worked :\
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, jdongs radar detector thing... :P
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> i'm 1/2 tempted to get one :p
<jussi01> hheeh
* intelikey jsut figures if you have the most text in the #kubuntu log the ops will cut you a little offtopic slack   :)
* jussi01 pokes intelikey so he falls off his high horse :P
<intelikey> i think i also had the record for using /me the most...
<intelikey> err
* intelikey thinks i also had the record for using /me the most...
<Daisuke_Ido> shouldn't that...  yeah
* stdin runs 'grep "<stdin>" .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/freenode_#kubuntu.log |wc -l '
<jussi01> lol
<stdin> 15811
* jussi01 wonders why people bother....
<stdin> that's after rm'ing that a while ago
* jussi01 goes to kill some people in tremulous.... BUGS RULE!!!!!!
<intelikey> jussi01 i never have bothered,  but some unnamed jucato pointed me at it several times
<intelikey> i don't even remember the url with all the kubuntu stats
<stdin> umm
<stdin> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<intelikey> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> hmm, what is it...
<intelikey> stdin there is a page some places with "triva" stats on this channel
<intelikey> i bet you are a high ranking oo boo naut  also
<neusonce> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chaotic_> finally got office 03   working with
<chaotic_> crossover
<stdin> intelikey: http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/ i think, tho I don't think it's working
<flaccid> it would be good if IE7 ran under crossover/wine or anything!
<flaccid> if anyone knows if its possible yet, i'd love to know
<stdin> ewww IE7
<intelikey> 404'd on me.
<flaccid> yeah stdin. just need the enviro for testing
<stdin> flaccid: afaik, IE7 is built in to the windows OS now. so I don't think you can
<jlund> flaccid: One option would be to run it using VMWare, Xen, KVM, etc.
<flaccid> stdin: yeah but everything is built into the windows OS - its either registry or dll/flat file anyway. i'm sure it can be reversed by someone
<flaccid> jlund: got that going already, im just lazy to open my virtualisation :)
<stdin> flaccid: no, I mean it's part of kernel32
<stdin> as in, really built in to the OS
<flaccid> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/28
<aldcor> aldcor
<jlund> jlund
<flaccid> stdin: not according to what i've search in google
<flaccid> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2006-September/023434.html
<flaccid> hmm that project going good.. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/
<aldcor> aldcor
<Neil3> mornin
<intelikey> stdin me and google never see eye to I so it's hardly proof but i can't find the page anymore and "jucato" might have taken it with him for all i know...
<intelikey> oh stdin i have tested that script on both server and client end and it seems to work flawlessly for me.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38428
<intelikey> draik you might be interested in that also if you are adminning a server now.
<stdin> intelikey: I had an idea about that earlier, you *could* add -y to apt-get, for a more "automated" install
<ardchoille> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<m0zone> weee i figured out  why it was showin cpu wrong  plus gained  alot of speed
<tutu> hi
<intelikey> stdin yeah but i really didn't want to cut the user out altogather if they didn't have something installed
<m0zone> if u have cool and quite on  it will not show correct cpu speed nor use all of the cpus power wee
<intelikey> stdin i even considered using read -p'can i install blah'  in there.
<intelikey> stdin if you want to tweek it and post it some place feel free i'm just making avalable what i actually use.
<stdin> intelikey: it seems fine to me, dose it's job and not to messy :p
<intelikey> ty
<niko_> hi to all
<niko_> some help?
<intelikey> no help
<intelikey> :)
<niko_> well
<niko_> i commit a suicide???
<intelikey> what ya need ?
<niko_> ahahah
<niko_> rep
<niko_> more more rep
<niko_> i wanna to write the lyrics
<niko_> of my song
<niko_> into tag id3
<niko_> can u help me?
<niko_> #kubuntu-it
<intelikey> actually i can't.  i've never messed with that.  but maybe someone can
<niko_> i remeber
<intelikey> stdin you ?
<niko_> that on open suse there was a program who can do that
<stdin> i think amarok or easytags do it
<niko_> stdin
<stdin> !info easytags
<ubotu> Package easytags does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 788 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<stdin> that should
<niko_> amarok i don't konw
<niko_> easy tag doesn't
<intelikey> there you go.            ^   easytag
<stdin> and amaok, in the Lyrics tab :p
<niko_> easy tag it's great for all the rest of info
<niko_> well
<niko_> thanx
<niko_> the last question
<stdin> no problem :)
<scotty> what's the konsole command to move a file? like I have a file in ~/Desktop/gemini/ called gemini.py. What's the console command to move it to usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/
<scotty> ?
<niko_> i'm looking for multimedia-repository
<intelikey> scotty mv
<niko_> do u can suggest me someone?
<scotty> thanks
<niko_> scotty mv?
<scotty> intelikey: So it's just sudo mv ~/Desktop/gemini/gemini.py usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/
<scotty> is that correct?
<dvm> How to pass more than one argument to a callback function in gtk?
<scotty> yep
<scotty> thanks
<yintelike> no you need the preceeding slash on usr/       /usr/*
<yintelike> sorry modem reset
<intelikey> back
<niko_> hey
<niko_> and then?
<niko_> noone knows some repository for multimdie progs?
<intelikey> niko_ mediabuntu
<niko_> multimedia sorry
<niko_> but i need only the rep!
<intelikey> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niko_> mediabuntu use fluxbox?
<intelikey> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<intelikey> there it is.
<intelikey> scotty all well ?
* stdin doesn't use medibuntu
<ice9> Hello! I am the scorpion king!
<intelikey> he asked
<intelikey> ice9 heh big woop
<intelikey> :)
<scotty> intelikey: Yeah, I'm good
<intelikey> as i recall the movie you got that form, the dude aint all that ice9   :)
<ice9> hm?
<intelikey> ah nothing.   maybe your referance was to something else...
<ice9> ice9 = kurt vonnegut's Cats Cradle
<stdin> woot, CPU freq scaling finally works for me :)
<intelikey> </shrugs>  still speeking different languages.    how about we meet at shell scripting ?
<intelikey> stdin kernel update ?
<stdin> intelikey: no, I just found the right module :p
<intelikey> oh  heh
<niko_> stdin
<intelikey> yeah that'll do it.
<niko_> i'v another one trouble
<niko_> ktorrent
<niko_> when i start a DL
<niko_> it reports to me an error
<stdin> what error?
<niko_> i translate from italian
<niko_> "impossible to create the simbolic link.....   .... function not permitted"
<niko_> i've setted
<niko_> the the directory
<stdin> humm? where are you saving the download to?
<flaccid> you might need root to make symlinks in certain places
<intelikey> cant copy to what you don't own
<flaccid> depending on the parent dirs perms
<niko_> well
<niko_> how can i solve the thing?
<stdin> where are you saving the download to?
<intelikey> save to $HOME
<niko_> even if i launch
<niko_> kterrent
<niko_> with kdesu
<niko_> it reports the same thing
<niko_> but
<stdin> niko_: keep it on one line
<flaccid> have you googled the problem niko?
<intelikey> that doesn't sound like a good idea  "kdesu ktorrent"  ????
<niko_> if i chose a file system different from fat/fat32 & ntfs....
<niko_> like ext3
<flaccid> you can't symlink on fat/ntfs parts
<niko_> nooooooooo
<niko_> eheheh
<flaccid> if a program needs to symlink, it has to be on an fs that supports it
<intelikey> niko_ yes M$ file systems can have symbolic links
<flaccid> eg. ext2, ext3, ufs etc.
<niko_> i can't!!!!
<intelikey> can't
<flaccid> intelikey: since when
<flaccid> oh
<intelikey> can't
<flaccid> soz
<niko_> ahahah
<niko_> well
<intelikey> typo
<flaccid> :)
<niko_> so i've to create a partition
<niko_> with ext2...3.... etc etc???
<flaccid> your linux install will be ext
<flaccid> the / part
<niko_> with a linux file system?
<niko_> sure
<intelikey> or you could make a file system in a file and mount it...
<_modem> hi there. anyone have experience with a MTP device in Amarok?
<niko_> wath?
<niko_> it sounds good
<niko_> can u explain?
<niko_> it's like an emulation?
<stdin> no
<evjunior09> Anyone Know any good Photo Editors?
<evjunior09> Free
<flaccid> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.2 (feisty), package size 2899 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<stdin> gimp's free
<ardchoille> evjunior09: gimp is quite nice
<evjunior09> sudo apt-get install gimp?
<pag> _modem, could you plese be more specific?
<niko_> so
<ardchoille> evjunior09: yes
<scotty> How do you upload a file via FTP in konsole? I'm connected to my server and I realize how to change directories and stuff.
<scotty> Just not sure how to upload
<niko_> explain wath do u mean with make a file system on a file?
<flaccid> scotty: put
<scotty> flaccid: ah!
<scotty> thanks
<flaccid> scotty: google ftp tutorial i guess
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> its put and get iirc
<evjunior09> Thanks guys
<flaccid> time for home... i just got notified dsl2+ is ready on my exchange
<ardchoille> evjunior09: If you're going to get serious in the gimp, I recommend also installing: gimp-data-extras
<_modem> oh, ok. I have a Creative Zen V Plus player, Amarok detects the device (I can see the songs) but I can't transfer any file. The process fails. With Gnomad2 I don't have any problem
<evjunior09> What extra's are you talking about
<ardchoille> evjunior09: apt-cache search --names-only gimp-data-extras
<ardchoille> that'll give you a short desc
<Apollo_> Apollo1
<intelikey> niko_ example: dd if=/dev/zero of=~/myextfs bs=1024 count=1000000 ;mke2fs myextfs ;mount -o loop myextfs ~/Desktop        (ok maybe you want another mountpoint)    that file can live anywhere.  you could put it on a vfat and then loop mount it and make links there     windows can mount and access it...      it's a thought.   not that it's the best way.
<evjunior09> Okay i installed the Extras, so will it be automatically on GIMP?
<ardchoille> yes
<evjunior09> okay
<pag> _modem, feisty?
<_modem> yeap
<_modem> and kubuntu
<ardchoille> evjunior09: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/   http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/
<intelikey> _modem then i sujest using  Gnomad2  ???
<luca> hi everyone
<ardchoille> hi luca
<luca> can someone help me set up a kde4 session? :)
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<ardchoille> intelikey: What's with that second url?
<luca> intelikey: thanks :)
<intelikey> ardchoille i didn't do it     ?
<ardchoille> lol
<_modem> Yes intelikey, I don't have problems transfering mp3 with gnomad2, but I have to reset the plaver evertime :s
<admin-r> hi
<pag> _modem, looks like you have to compile couple of libs to get it working - I'd suggest you to stick with gnomad2 if it works, since compiling might be problematic
<intelikey> _modem  i was just saying if a default app doesn't work for you and something else does     use what works.    and report any bugs in the defaults so maybe next release they work...
<slacker403> how much extra crap does kubuntu desktop install ?
<_modem> Yes, I know. I was using Gnomad2 for a time. It's ok
<slacker403> all i want is a wrokable base system with kde no special stuff
<intelikey> !bug | _modem
<ubotu> _modem: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ardchoille> slacker403: on a 200gb hd, I'd say not much :)
<pag> ardchoille, the secont url is just example: ie. http://phonon.kde.org  or http://solid.kde.org
<slacker403> ardchoille, i really meant ram wise
<stdin> _modem: what version of amarok?
<ardchoille> pag: Glad you caught that.
<ardchoille> slacker403: Oh, well I have 1gb ram and I don't think I've ever used my swap
<_modem> stdin: 1.4.6
<slacker403> ardchoille, still im jus trying ot gert my whole thing to run under 100 mb at first atleast
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  mem
<intelikey> Memory Used/Total Percent: 8/250 MB (3%)
<intelikey> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<ardchoille> slacker403: 100mb of ram?
<slacker403> i got 2 gb
<scotty> intelikey: When trying to transfer a file via FTP, this happens:
<scotty> ftp> put ~/test.html ftp.scottyblack.com/public_html/test.html
<scotty> local: /home/scotty/test.html remote: ftp.scottyblack.com/public_html/test.html
<scotty> 200 PORT command successful
<scotty> 553 Rename/move failure: Not a directory
<stdin> _modem: hmm, ok. it's a bug then. anyhing above 1.4.4 *should* work with it
<scotty> what am I doing wrong?
<ardchoille> intelikey: What did you install to be able to use that mem command?
<slacker403> i just hope kubuntu desktop doesnt install and run any useless sevices that will bog down my memory
<ardchoille> maybe that was a dumb question
<intelikey> ardchoille it's a script
<pag> scotty, try: to move file to ftp.scottyblack.com/public_html/  and dont write the file name
<intelikey> ardchoille http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38429
<ardchoille> I was just going to ask ;)
<scotty> pag: You mean use the mv command instead of put?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Thank you :)
<_modem> thanks stdin
<pag> scotty, I'm not too familiar with ftp... with what command did you try to move it at first?
<scotty> 'put'
<intelikey> scotty   dir   public_html
<stdin> intelikey: I still like my insane awk script :p
<scotty> intelikey: Instead of cd?
<intelikey> i think that's what is erroring scotty the error message is just a little vague
<intelikey> stdin :)
<intelikey> stdin post it for ardchoille he can use it if he prefer
<scotty> intelikey: I get: 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<ardchoille> stdin: Yes, please do. I collect scripts.
<stdin> ardchoille: ok, but I did warn you it's insane: http://stdin.pastebin.us/38430
<kraut> moin
<ardchoille> stdin: lol
<ardchoille> stdin: lol, is that upside down?
<stdin> ardchoille: told you :p  this is some sample output http://stdin.pastebin.us/38431
<intelikey> scotty i've never setup a ftp server before so i'm not the "goto guy" on that one.  but it looks like a dir structure problem  or possable permissions issue on the dir.  dirs must be executable
<scotty> intelikey: I can access everything fine with a GUI ftp program
<intelikey> scotty that implies group permissions
<stdin> ardchoille: I wrote that quite a while ago, notice all the "/1024" parts? I could have just added -m to "free"
<stdin> :p
<scotty> intelikey: How do I fix that?
<intelikey> give it more public permission to read/exec
<intelikey> i have setup sshd apache and cherokee servers but not ftpd   maybe it's time i did...
<intelikey> oh and one fetch/sendmail server...   that's not fun tho.
<stdin> ftpd seems to be a bit "bloatish" to me, when I can use ssh/sftp
<intelikey> if i do set one up i think i'll use ncftp
<scotty> intelikey: I figured it out
<scotty> I had to enter passive mode
<scotty> yay for watching KFTPGrabber's commands :P
<intelikey> err maybe not.  doesn't seem to be an ncftpd
<chaotic_> when crossover office installs  office 2003
<intelikey> scotty ok  it was a client issue heh   nice way of saying "pebcak"  :)
<chaotic_> where is it located
<chaotic_> how  can i open it
<ardchoille> stdin: It's nice, tho
<scotty> intelikey: indeed.
<intelikey> ardchoille do the two report the same info ?
<_modem> thank you everyone. Now I'll go. bye
<stdin> ardchoille: that's what I do when I'm bored. and in that case, I was very board :p
<chaotic_> so
<stdin> anyone looked at the bottom of http://ubuntuforums.org/ recently, at the most search keywords?
<intelikey> not yet
<intelikey> should i ?
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> well, yes :p
<ardchoille> intelikey: No, they show different output
<ardchoille> Interesting
<ardchoille> intelikey, stdin http://stdin.pastebin.us/38432
<stdin> ardchoille: and what does "free -om" show?
<ardchoille> http://stdin.pastebin.us/38433
<Arnl> Hey, I have a problem with usb. I'm was surfing on Firefox, and suddenly all of my usb devices rebooted, and now, when i plug my mouse, My pc freezes in 2 minutes. (And the usb mouse doesn't work well)
<chilisauce> How do i change the console font size? mine is like 24pt for some reason.
<Arnl> How can I fix this problem?
<JunglPerv> hey guys I just bought a 64bit machine and  installed Kubuntu 7.04 64 and I'm having trouble installing Java
<JunglPerv> for Firefox
<ardchoille> chilisauce: Settings -> Font  ?
<JunglPerv> can't seem to find a clear cut answer on the web
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> ardchoille would you care to pastebin   cat /proc/meminfo   so i can make sure i'm not displaying free in place of used
<chilisauce> ardchoille: there is no settings menu in kmenu ;o
<ardchoille> chilisauce: That's in konsole
<chilisauce> k
<chilisauce> im talking actual console not gui console
<ardchoille> intelikey: http://stdin.pastebin.us/38434
<intelikey> chilisauce consolechars
<ardchoille> intelikey: Well, that's four different mem readings, lol
<ardchoille> intelikey: If you update that script, please let me know as I would like an update
<intelikey> ardchoille i stand by my script it is reporting the total and the (total minus free minus cached minus buffered)     no upgrade needed,
<ardchoille> intelikey: Thank you :)
<intelikey> your actual used memory is listed.
<intelikey> note that that is "real in-use" memory.
<ardchoille> 17%, not bad
<chilisauce> is there any gui programs to edit the console font settings instead of using consolechars?
<intelikey> chilisauce don't go off testing this without doing a little research  but i think you can   'dpkg-reconfigure console-data'  to set those type things...     that may not be the package so check into it.     dpkg -l | grep console
<chilisauce> ok ill try
<chilisauce> for some reason my fresh install the console fonts are like 30+ pt so i can onyl see like 20 chars total a line lol
<intelikey> chilisauce oh. wait.  that's not the issue.
<chilisauce> o
<intelikey> you have a frame buffering problem
<chilisauce> what causes this and how might i fix it?
<intelikey> boot with something like    vga=0x0f05
<chilisauce> oh ok
<ardchoille> I put vga=791 in my kernel line and that made the fonts smaller and bigger res in consoles
<chilisauce> cool
<intelikey> chilisauce there is also   svgatextmode that can set the frame buffer on the fly  but it has to be configured for your hardware
<ardchoille> iirc, that is 1024x768 res for console
<intelikey> ummm 791 is  1024x768x4  i think
<ardchoille> Yeah
<chilisauce> what would the x4 be?
<chilisauce> 4pt?
<intelikey> 793 is  1024x768x16
<intelikey> no bit
<chilisauce> oh ok
<intelikey> i like 788
<intelikey> 800x600x16
<intelikey> iirc.
<chilisauce> i added vga=791 at the end of my grub boot string
<chilisauce> is that the right place to add it?
<ardchoille> I use screen+irssi+elinks+mutt+mc+bash a lot and 800x600 just wouldn't be good for me
<intelikey> the kernel line  yes
<chilisauce> ahh kernal line no wonder it didnt work ;p
<ardchoille> chilisauce: Here's what I have:  kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=4ac0a6ed-8457-4501-bf06-6b6f10f6b0eb ro quiet vga=791
<chilisauce> thanks :D
<intelikey> ardchoille i get along with 0x0f05   text mode 80x30
<intelikey> but don't use his root=  section of that   :)
<ardchoille> right
<chilisauce> 791 didnt work but 0x0f05 does ;)
<intelikey> yeah that's text mode
<chilisauce> little skinny, hehe try another setting
<chilisauce> but alot better than it was
<chilisauce> ;o
<intelikey> that's why i mentioned it.  if frame buffering is not working correctly text mode is safe
<chilisauce> ic
<ardchoille> intelikey: Why did 791 not work for him but it works for me?
<chilisauce> it said it couldnt find the setting or something
<intelikey> graphics card
<chilisauce> then gave me a list of hex settings
<ardchoille> I don't use frame buffering
<ardchoille> oh, graphics card, ok
<intelikey> ardchoille ?    lsmod | grep fbcon
<chilisauce> for some reason grub isnt saving the settings i added >_<
<intelikey> me thinks ya do if you use vga=791
<ardchoille> intelikey: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/38435
<intelikey> chilisauce you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chilisauce> oh ok
<chilisauce> linux irc help has got alot better than it was like 6-7 years ago
<chilisauce> lol
<chilisauce> back then they would of said STFU READ THE MAN FILE
<intelikey> ardchoille all the frame buffer modules are loaded in your kernel
<ardchoille> chilisauce: the debian channel used to do that to me a lot
<chilisauce> thats kinda why i never went to linux because it was hard to get a straight forward answer. linux carried a elitist additude for a long time
<intelikey> chilisauce debian still does that
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> intelikey: Oh, ok. I select no when xserver-xorg reconfigure aksed me if I wanted framebuffering
<ardchoille> intelikey: I'm not gonna worry about fb, everything works great here.
<intelikey> ardchoille totally different thing.  it's asking if you want to use that as your xorg driver,  you are already using it in the console
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Makes sense.
<chilisauce> trying to install the pkg "console-setup" what would be the command for that
<chilisauce> not used to deb packages
<intelikey> basicly if you have anything besides textmode 80x25 chars and no splash screen while the kernel is loading and the initramfs image is starting the system,   then it's kernel frame buffering you are looking at.
<intelikey> chilisauce sudo apt-get install console-setup
<chilisauce> ahh
<intelikey> chilisauce sudo aptitude install console-setup   <<< if you prefer
<chilisauce> whats the difference between the two?
<intelikey> i think you probably have dselect also you can choose from
<intelikey> they are all frontends to dpkg = the debian package manager     so to my notion there isn't much differance
<chilisauce> oh ok
<intelikey> a feature here a switch there...
<chilisauce> hehe
<Nuked> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<intelikey> aptitude and dslect have ncurses (gui) interfaces if you like menu driven apps.
<intelikey> i personally wrote a script that calls apt*  accordingly     so i just issue     urpm[qseid]  package    q for querry i install e erase s show  d depends   ....   lazy about typing although you can't tell it from irc....
<chilisauce> lol
<vzduch> 'urpm'?  you mean like 'urpmi'? o0
<ardchoille> urpmi? reminds me of mandriva
<intelikey> yeah i liked mandrake before they changed the name
<ardchoille> I liked it before they fired their founder
<intelikey> i think they happened about the same time
<ardchoille> I worled for Mandrakelinux for a bit
<ardchoille> *worked
<intelikey> script ?
<chilisauce> whats a good font to set normal console with
<intelikey> lat0-16
<chilisauce> how do i check to see if i have it installed?
<vzduch> how do you set console fonts anyway?
<intelikey> finnally you ask a question i can't answer
<chilisauce> consolechars i believe
<ardchoille> Wouldn't that font be in xfontsel?
<intelikey> yes consolechars to set   but how to check ....  idk
<intelikey> ardchoille it's a console font   should be in the console-data package   "i think"
<ardchoille> intelikey: the lao font is in xfontsel. was the "t" a typo?
<intelikey> no  lat
<intelikey> lat0  thats zero
<hatter> how do i send a command from an ssh'd terminal to a running x-session ?
<intelikey> but you don't have to use that.   there are other good ones to
<intelikey> too
<intelikey> hatter dcop
<intelikey> hmmm seems it may be    lat1-16  not 0-16   ooops   <blushes>
<steve__> how do i partition my hard drive
<hatter> intelikey, thx
<blizzzek> not kubuntu specific, but are LPIC-1 and/or -2 of value?
<intelikey> steve__ gparted   parted   cfdisk fdisk
<Magles> Hello everybody! :)
<steve__> intelikey> do i type that in the terminal?
<intelikey> steve__ those are all partitioning tools at your disposal
<intelikey> all but gparted can be ran from the console yes
<steve__> intellikey> ok cool can i find those in the synaptic package manager
<intelikey> steve__ you'll have to run which ever you choose as root   and may need to address the disk   i.e.     cfdisk /dev/hda
<intelikey> steve__ most are installed already
<Magles> Anyone here who has a dual-boot (XP and Kubuntu) ?
<intelikey> Magles what you need.  or is that just a poll ?
<aleksanteri> is there any way to have kde menus in GTK applications?
<vzduch> !anyone | Magles
<ubotu> Magles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vzduch> I do, btw
<Magles> Well, I was thinking about creating one myself, but I've had some troubles with Ubuntu's OS selector..
<aleksanteri> Magles: i used to, but my computer "lost" the XP drive
<vzduch> 'lost'?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<vzduch> how so?
<intelikey> died ?
<aleksanteri> like it was on sdb, now my computer can't find it... for example i can't mount /dev/sdb1 to mount my windows drive
<intelikey> aleksanteri cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> aleksanteri and don't paste it in here
<aleksanteri> yea, i know pastebins :)
<Magles> Ubuntu wasn't for me at that time, and wanted to uninstall it, so went into XP (patition magic) and deleted the ubuntu partitions.. but the boot loader messed up, and I ended up having to format my drive.
<aleksanteri> intelikey: but still, only sda, sda1-5 and no sign of sdb
<steve__> intellikey> what is the diff. between primary and logical partition
<intelikey> aleksanteri i was just expecting you to look through the output and see if you could see where the dirve is
<aleksanteri> i know where it should be
<aleksanteri> my computer can't find the other drive
<Magles> So, my first question is, can I use a program to create the bootloader, ex. EasyBCD?
<vzduch> Magles: in such cases, insert your Windows CD, run repair console & type 'fixmbr'
<vzduch> then the Linux bootloader will be gone
<Magles> It's just that the Linux bootloader is a bit advance.
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> steve__ you can only have 4 primary partitions  if you have extended partitions one of the primaries has to fill the rest of the drive and the logical partitions are within that primary partition.    dos/windows can only boot a primary partition but linux can boot anything.
<evjunior09> Anyone know how to make a .Gif Picture? (Moving Picture)
<Magles> I guess I want to have a bootloader like Vista creates them, just 2 options.
<Magles> With ubuntu's I have about 4 options for just 2 OS'es
<aleksanteri> Magles: GRUB is able for doing that
<ardchoille> evjunior09: gimp can do that
<intelikey> steve__ without getting technecal that's about all i can say there
<Magles> Allright, how do I get into GRUB?
<evjunior09> Ardchille: how!? ive been trying to figure out Gimp and its hard
<aleksanteri> hmm, you can only use it if you have an ubuntu system on your drive, or at least the /boot/ and /usr/ folders
<steve__> intellikey> i currently only have linux as my OS, but was going to install the mac OS 10 on it. would that then be primary?
<aleksanteri> Magles: do you have an ubuntu installed on your drive currently?
<intelikey> steve__ i'm not a mac man.  so i don't really know.
<ardchoille> evjunior09: Here's something to get you started http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<redshadowhero_> Hmm, I've already registered my name, but how do I login with it?
<Magles> no, I don't want to have ubuntu, I want to make a dual boot with Kubuntu and XP, I'm currently running my LiveCD
<intelikey> steve__ when in doubt give the other os the first primary
<aleksanteri> aha
<steve__> ok
<aleksanteri> Magles: so you have kubuntu instaled?
<aleksanteri> and GRUB went booboo?
<ardchoille> redshadowhero_: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Magles> No, running LiveCD
<intelikey> steve__ that's always safe cause linux can be anywhere and boot and if the other os can't then it will want the first primary
<vzduch> Magles: Ubuntu and Kubuntu is essentially the same, apart from the default desktop environment and most programs that come w/ it
<evjunior09> ardchille: wow thats reallly confusing
<ardchoille> evjunior09: gimp does take a bit of learning
<ardchoille> :(
<Magles> Also, I have a 250 GB HDD, currently all Windows NTFS.
<aleksanteri> hmmm
<evjunior09> Ardchoille: any other way?
<Magles> How much should I reduce that partition, how much should Kubuntu have?
<aleksanteri> how can you dual boot XP with something that's not installed?
<evjunior09> like i have 1 images i want to use
<vzduch> what on earth do you need 250 friggin' GB NTFS for? o0
<intelikey> steve__ in fact, not to confuse you but i don't even have a partition on a hd  i write streight to the disk itself for the file system   linux works fine that way but it wouldn't be possable for windows to live there.
<redshadowhero_> ardchoille: but my name is redshadowhero, not redshadowhero_; how would I use it to register my regular name?
<Magles> haha. good question vzduch!
<ardchoille> evjunior09: You might try out gimp-gap (apt-cache search gimp-gap), I haven't used it but friends say it's nice
<Magles> Well, since XP has been my one and only OS right now..
<vzduch> my XP partition is 15 GB, that's more than enough
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero_: change nick to redshadowhero and do: /msg nickserv identify <your-nickserv-password>
<redshadowhero_> ...how would I change my nick to that?
<vzduch> the rest of the hdd it's on (another 96 GB) is divided in 2 FAT32 partitions
<ardchoille> redshadowhero_: What aleksanteri said
<redshadowhero_> is it a menu in the app, or a msg command?
<ardchoille> redshadowhero_: /nick new-nick-here  ?
<aldcor> aldcor
<Magles> Well, I also have an external which is also 250 GB
<steve__> intellikey> do you mean the only OS you have is linux?
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero_: /nick <newnick>
<aldcor> aldcor
<intelikey> steve__ yes
<ardchoille> redshadowhero_: Which client are you using?
<redshadowhero_> konversation
<vzduch> is he _still_ here? o0
<steve__> intellikey> same here, i just want iTunes
<Magles> So, let me just install Kubuntu, and I'll be back to modify the bootloader, I'm gonna need some help with that..
<aleksanteri> Magles: ok
<evjunior09> ardchoille: how do i run Gimp-Gap?
<ardchoille> redshadowhero_: I don't know if konversation will accept  /nick newnickhere
<aldcor> aldcor
<vzduch> steve__: how about tabbing other ppl's nicks?  then you can't mistype them :)
<Magles> oh, last question, 64-bit or 32- bit?
<ardchoille> evjunior09: sudo apt-get install gimp-gap
<intelikey> !grub | Magles book mark this
<ubotu> Magles book mark this: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vzduch> aldcor: wtf are you doing?
<evjunior09> Ardchoille: i did that
<evjunior09> now where do i find it?
<ardchoille> evjunior09: like I said, I have never used it, but it's probably available from within gimp. maybe see the gimp help docs
<evjunior09> its not under Graphics
<aleksanteri> intelikey: it's kinda hard to bookmark something on a LiveCD
<aleksanteri> :P
<steve__> intelikey> lol my bad
<ardchoille> evqit's part of the gimp app
<ardchoille> evjunior09: ^^
<Magles> Should I got with 64-bit or 32-bit?
<intelikey> vzduch that's automated.  aldcor is not there
<pag> Magles, 32 - easier.
<vzduch> intelikey: lol?
<Magles> But isn't 64-bit faster?
<vzduch> is that a bot?
<evjunior09> Ardchoille: im confused
<pag> Magles, there's no relevant difference for average home-user
<evjunior09> oh
<intelikey> vzduch i think it's to keep the server from dropping the connection.   but it is annoying.
<steve__> intelikey> it's asking me "File system type?  [ext2] ? " would you know what that meansd
<ardchoille> evjunior09: I don't what to tell you, I've never used it, I just know it does some nice animations, have seen them. Maybe google for gimp-gap ?
<Magles> right, since I've burned the 64-bit, I'll go with that :)
<vzduch> keep what server from dropping what connection?
<aleksanteri> intelikey: you should have ext3 there if you are installing a linux OS
<intelikey> steve__ yes it wants to know what to mark the partition as
<aleksanteri> erm
<Magles> Bye, I'll be back from my HDD in a while.
<intelikey> aleksanteri there is no ext3 partition format
<aleksanteri> o.O
<aleksanteri> i have all partitions on my hdd as ext3
<redshadowhero_> Okay, so I can't change to my regular nickname, and I can't seem to figure out how to do it... any ideas?
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero_: /nick redshadowhero
<intelikey> aleksanteri no you have a file system on a partition the fs is ext3  the partition is ext2
<ardchoille> redshadowhero_: /msg nickserv help  ?
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero_: then /msg nickserv identify <your-nickserv-password>
<evjunior09> redshadowhero: are you trying to change ur nickname on Konverstation?
<aleksanteri> intelikey: ah
<steve__> intelikey> could i just type ext2 or...?
<aleksanteri> steve__: yep
<intelikey> steve__ yes
<redshadowhero_> evjunior09: yes, I am.
<intelikey> steve__ which app did you select ?
<intelikey> steve__ is that fdisk ?
<vzduch> redshadowhero_: /nick redshadowhero
<redshadowhero_> vzduch: it keeps saying that the nick is already in use
<evjunior09> redshaowhero: click on file, server list, highlight the network (Ubuntu IRC), edit, Server Identiy, edit
<evjunior09> and go from there
<intelikey> i can't ping it. so it will time out soon
<steve__> intelikey> not sure i typed ext2 and hit enter, the following step was "Start? "
<ardchoille> RedKrieg: yay!
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero: now: /msg nickserv <nickservpass>
<intelikey> steve__ ummm gparted ?
<evjunior09> redshadowhero: did it work?
<ardchoille> erm, meant redshadowhero
<redshadowhero> Yes, it did.
<redshadowhero> Thanks.
<evjunior09> Good.
<intelikey> steve__ it may write a filesystem on the partition
<aleksanteri> nice
<evjunior09> yup
<aleksanteri> :D
<ardchoille> This keyboard lacks DWIM features
* redshadowhero likes his regular name
<vzduch> redshadowhero: register it
<redshadowhero> vzduch: I already have.
<intelikey> steve__ if nalioth_ or someone that knows about os10 can help you set that up ....
<redshadowhero> vzduch: I just couldn't figure out how to "log in" to it.
<vzduch> then you could have easily ghosted your nick out of the network
<redshadowhero> Hmm
<intelikey> vzduch you a mac man ?
<ardchoille> he's reg'd and id'd
<vzduch> intelikey: no
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero: /msg nickserv help
<intelikey> ardchoille ?
<redshadowhero> No  no, its done, now
<evjunior09> Anyone here use Gimp-Gap?
<redshadowhero> I've got it now.
<ardchoille> intelikey: ?
<vzduch> I use one @ work every now and then, that's all
<intelikey> osx ?
<redshadowhero> Did I hear OSX?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Me?, no Linux user since 2001
<intelikey> yea steve__ needs some info
<redshadowhero> Oh... what about Macs?
* aleksanteri has never used a mac
<intelikey> redshadowhero can you help him setup partitions/filesystems for an install
<ardchoille> I saw an apple IIe once
<intelikey> ardchoille that trumps me
<ardchoille> hahaha
<redshadowhero> intelikey: well, I would just boot from the mac os install cd, and use diskutility.app
<steve__> intelikey> sorry, i used parted in the terminal
<intelikey> steve__ see redshadowhero      redshadowhero see steve__
<redshadowhero> oops
<redshadowhero> steve_: boot from the osx install cd, and use disk utility.app to setup some partitions.
<intelikey> redshadowhero he has linux already installed i think  so watch that   k     and i'm out
<steve__> ok
<redshadowhero> intelikey
<redshadowhero> intelikey: alright
<intelikey> fellows it's been real.    and it's been fun.   but it's not been real fun.    :)
<ardchoille> Good night intelikey
<intelikey> shalom
<redshadowhero> steve__: alright, what model of mac are we talking about? PPC or Intel?
<redshadowhero> steve__: the firmware is different, and it can get strange sometimes...
<vzduch> "you stole the sun straight from my heart, from my heart, from my heart.." *sing*
<steve__> redshadowhero> i got the OS 10 for mac
<vzduch> steve__: Mac-PPC or Mac-Intel?
<redshadowhero> steve__: I meant, which processor type is it?
<hotterdam> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<steve__> redshadowhero> intell
<redshadowhero> steve__: So, you have a 10.4.7 version (or later) install cd, right?
<hotterdam> what are the apple fonts anybody?
<hotterdam> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steve__> redshadowhero> yeah its 10.4.8
<hotterdam> what are those open source fonts that aren't install by default?
<hotterdam> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<redshadowhero> steve__: Alright... let me check some things first...
<steve__> redshadowhero> ok
<vzduch> hotterdam: ?
<vzduch> there are several open-source fonts that aren't installed by default
<hotterdam> freefonts or something like that
<hotterdam> the ones that xorg always complains about in the logs
<vzduch> if you mean those released by Red Hat not long ago --> sudo apt-get install ttf-liberation
<vzduch> freefonts also exist
<vzduch> I think I had them by default
<redshadowhero> steve__: This may be weird for me, considering I've worked with partitioning from mac to linux, but not linux to mac...
<redshadowhero> steve__: Try booting from the install cd by turning on the mac with the cd inserted and holding down the c key
<vzduch> hotterdam: try 'sudo apt-get install ttf-freefont'
<steve__> redshadowhero> i dont have a mac personally, just the software
<khaije1> so why apparmor instead of SElinux?
<redshadowhero> steve__: ...that makes things... considerably more difficult...
<khaije1> it almost seems like cheating
<vzduch> khaije1: ?
<vzduch> to my knowledge, *buntu has neither
<khaije1> vzduch: w/ gutsy it'll be integrated, but i find the choice of apparmor over SElinux questionable
<redshadowhero> Well, hmm... and you don't have the partition set up yet, right?
<hotterdam> got those
<vzduch> khaije1: AppArmor runs nicely in the background & has never bothered me w/ anything when using openSUSE..  SELinux b0rks your permissions when run in restrictive mode (default in Fedora)
<vzduch> of course, that's not an excuse, just my perception
<khaije1> SElinux is ultimately more secure though as i understand it
<redshadowhero> steve__: Well, hmm... and you don't have the partition set up yet, right?
<vzduch> as a private user you don't need either, I guess
<steve__> redshadowhero> to let you know, i have a 70G hard drive with 20G left and only the linux OS. i was going to try and partition the last 20G and put OS X 10 on that
<khaije1> it seems like it would be better to gradually include the more powerful tech, rather than go full force w/ a good but less powerfull option
<steve__> redshadowhero> no not yet
<ardchoille> I used SElinux in Fedora a couple years ago.. it was more of an annoyance than anything
<redshadowhero> steve__: can you use qtparted to do it?
<aleksanteri> redshadowhero: gparted rocks :)
<steve__> redshadowhero> i dont believe i have that
<aleksanteri> steve__: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<aleksanteri> in terminal ^^
<redshadowhero> uh.. what they said.
<vzduch> ardchoille: that's what I said
<steve__> redshadowhero> ok i have it
<neusonce> Help !!!! i did something to my ubuntu ...  i try to open the synaptic manager and it says  E: Type '"deb' is not know on line 44 in source list /ect/apt/sources/.list next line says E: the list of sources could not be read. next line go to the respoitory dialouge to correct the problem next line E:_cashe->open(failed), please report ........ iv done everying thing in my knowlege!!
<khaije1> vzduch: ardchoille: perhaps this is because apparmor does less
<redshadowhero> steve__: alright, use it to get your hd partitioned... I'm looking up how to do the install of os x from there.. it doesn't look pretty
<steve__> redshadowhero> lol it never does
<ardchoille> khaije1: I've never used apparmour, I'll have to look at it
<khaije1> neusonce: it sounds like a simple problem, paste the file at /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin and i will correct it for you
<vzduch> I always left AppArmor to its default settings in openSUSE
<harmental> does anybody know if acrobat reader 8 will be available in the repos any time soon?
<vzduch> never had a problem w/ it
<redshadowhero> steve__: Bah... this is why I use a mac... its too convoluted and odd to do it externally like this.
<vzduch> harmental: I don't know if I'd want it.. it's friggin' slow on Windoze already
<harmental> vzduch:  i know i would...;o)
<root_> i have to install kubuntu again
<root_> and if it doesnt work i might replace it :(
<steve__> redshadowhero> i clicked make a new partition and a dialog box came up asking if i were sure and said all data will be lost. does that mean its going to wipe everything out?
<aldcor> aldcor
<redshadowhero> uh... I'm not completely familiar with qtparted, anyway have an answer to steve__'s question?
<redshadowhero> well, let my try... if it doesn't work, then I'll be back on in a few hours... after a kubuntu reinstall, ha ha.
<stdin> ardchoille: ok, take a look at this one :) http://stdin.pastebin.us/38441
<neusonce> how dose one move files in to the paste bin
<stdin> neusonce: one normally coppies the text and pastes it in to the website
<stdin> neusonce: but I have a script to do that for me :)
<redshadowhero> steve__: is this partition on an external hd?
<hw__> What is the ububtu replacement for apt-source?
<steve__> redshadowhero> no
<stdin> hw__: apt-get source ?
<redshadowhero> steve__: interesting... you are running qtparted on the same hd that you intend to partition, no?
<hw__> stdin: yes, used by debian. I thought ubuntu is a debian derivat...
<vzduch> stdin, hw__: indeed
<stdin> hw__: yes, the command is "apt-get source <package>"
<steve__> redshadowhero> yeah
<neusonce> khaije1 do you have a private paste bin?
<hw__> stdin: Ahh, I'm sorry! Too simple =)
<steve__> redshadowhero> i just wanna break of a part of what i already have
<khaije1> neusonce: no you can use the general one
<khaije1> do you know how?
<neusonce> im learning
<redshadowhero> steve__: Yeah... I would boot from the live cd to do this, though... because I think that partitioning a drive that you are currently running from is typically a big no-no.
<stdin> neusonce: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/
<vzduch> steve__: in this case you better boot from a live CD & partition from there
<stdin> neusonce: copy and paste the file there
<ardchoille> stdin: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/38440
<stdin> ardchoille: yes, but that's perl :p
<neusonce> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38442
<neusonce> ok
<khaije1> neusonce: checking it out
<neusonce> thanks man
<khaije1> neusonce: so if you look at line #44 do you see a difference there?
<stdin> ardchoille: wouldn't running it in perl increase the mem usage> :p
<stdin> neusonce: WARNING!! don't, I repeat, don't, use automatix
<khaije1> neusonce: thats the first problem i see. and i think it's the only one
<neusonce> ok i removed it
<khaije1> though as stdin states, automatix is not recommended, and is mostly unnecessary in any case
<neusonce> im  LINUX BABY
<khaije1> neusonce: is it working properly now?
<neusonce>  IM HAVING SO much  problems install pulgins for my browser
<stdin> neusonce: automatix has a chance of breaking your system when it comes to upgrade.
<vzduch> khaije1, stdin: you can have the Automatix repo w/o actually using Automatix..  so have I
<khaije1> vzduch: whats the benefit?
<stdin> vzduch: yes, but then what's the point of having the repo ?:P
<vzduch> khaije1: a handful of programs you don't get as .debs elsewhere
<neusonce> OMG
<neusonce> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<khaije1> neusonce: no sweat, you'll need to edit it as root, this is good and as it should be
<stdin> neusonce: you have to edit it by pressing Alt+F2 and typing in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> stdin: Good point
<khaije1> neusonce: just wondering, are you using kubuntu feisty?
<stdin> khaije1: that's what he's repos say
<vzduch> he's? o0
<ardchoille> !automatix | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stdin> vzduch: heh, his
<neusonce> im useing ubuntu fiesty
<khaije1> stdin: right duh!
* khaije1 slaps head
<stdin> neusonce: so what plugins do you want, and for what browser?
<khaije1> neusonce: i was just going to recommend you try adept manager, instead of synaptic, it's a good alternate option and you may like/prefer it
<neusonce> grrrr iv still gotta fix  this sources.list problem
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<vzduch> neusonce: what problem exactly?
<contrast83> Has anyone had any success getting KDE 4 running under Gutsy? I followed the instructions here - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php - and it just crashes my X session and returns me to the login screen when I try going to the KDE 4 session.
<neusonce> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list command cant be found
<contrast83> khaije1: You actually prefer Adept over Synaptic?
<contrast83> neusonce: Are you running that from the terminal?
<vzduch> neusonce: did you put that in a terminal?
<khaije1> contrast83: yup, not at first, but i do now
<neusonce> god dammm
<neusonce> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<aleksanteri> ignore that
<contrast83> neusonce: That's normal
<neusonce>   Major opcode:  144
<neusonce>   Minor opcode:  3
<neusonce>   Resource id:  0x0
<neusonce> Failed to open device
<stdin> !paste
<neusonce> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<neusonce>   Major opcode:  144
<neusonce>   Minor opcode:  3
<neusonce>   Resource id:  0x0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<neusonce> Failed to open device
<contrast83> !paste
<contrast83> lol
<aleksanteri> !pate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> !paste
<ardchoille> !baddevice | neusonce
<vzduch> aleksanteri: pate is something to eat :D
<ubotu> neusonce: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<stdin> neusonce: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aleksanteri> neusonce: and also those "errors" can be ignored
<contrast83> Irony: 3 people getting uboto to flood the channel in an attempt to advise someone else not to flood the channel
<neusonce> khaije1 it still wont allow me to safe the new sources.list
<aldcor> aldcor
<neusonce> save*
<aleksanteri> heh
<ardchoille> contrast83: lol
<vzduch> /kick aldcor stop spamming the channel
<stdin> neusonce: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<neusonce> ubuntu
<khaije1> neusonce: lets do it from the command line, i'll walk you through it
<neusonce> should i exit the gedit ?
<khaije1> yes
<vzduch> neusonce: wth are you then doing here? o0
<vzduch> ;D
<contrast83> neusonce: Do this from the terminal: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" (no quotes) - make your changes, then Ctrl+X, Y, Enter
<khaije1> neusonce: ^^ this is what i was going to say
<stdin> contrast83: you could just tell him to use "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> as that's the "gnome way"
<khaije1> stdin: cmdline is the *nix way
<vzduch> stdin: or we could have told him long ago to /join #ubuntu and get help there :)
<khaije1> !flamewar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamewar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> hehe
<contrast83> lol
<aleksanteri> !flame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<aleksanteri> bah, he's smart
<contrast83> !troll
<vzduch> sure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> i'm smarter :P
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<aleksanteri> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> vzduch: are you insane? no one gets help in #ubuntu, they need a ticket system in there :p
<aleksanteri> </abuse>
<redshadowhero> !random
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> stdin: lol
<redshadowhero> Well, I tried...
<contrast83> Is anyone here running Gutsy?
<ardchoille> contrast83: Perhaps join #ubuntu+1
<contrast83> (I know, I know - #ubuntu+1 - it's dead in there :-) )
<ardchoille> :(
<contrast83> Thanks anyway, ardchoille
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@80.70.31.93]  by DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<stdin> contrast83: but that is the place for gutsy help/support, that or kubuntu-devel
<DBO> ardchoille, thanks for the update =)
<ardchoille> DBO: You're welcome :) and Thank you :)
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> where is the default konsole tab color defined?
<neusonce> *HUGZ khaije1* thankyou
<ardchoille> aleksanteri: In the kde theme you're using?
<khaije1> neusonce: np, team effort :-)
<Graham> settings > configure > notifications > tabs
<neusonce>  and the reason i come to kubuntu cuase you guys are smarter and much much more hospitable than the other guys
<aleksanteri> ardchoille: theme in what sense?
<neusonce> you guys actually anwser me
<Graham> neusonce: No w're not, fuck off.
<aleksanteri> widget theme, color scheme, ?
<stdin> Graham: konsole != konversation
<ardchoille> aleksanteri: The overall kde theme. I believe that is what is used in the kinsolce tab color
<neusonce> ow
<Graham> stdin: Sorry, it's morning, I read that wrong.
<aleksanteri> ardchoille: ah, i'm using a custom one
<Graham> neusonce: Joking :)
* DBO kicks Graham and gives neusonce some candy
<aleksanteri> heh :P
<ardchoille> lol
* khaije1 approves
<DBO> you sir qualify for the dillhole of the week award =P
<Graham> What the hell is a dillhole?
* ardchoille hands Graham a coffee
<Graham> I like coffee.
<Graham> Who here likes coffee?
<aleksanteri> not me
* aleksanteri likes tea
<ardchoille> chai > coffee
<aleksanteri> and btw i'm not english ^^
<Graham> fair enough, because I like coffee and I am English
<aleksanteri> oh, lol
<Graham> I only drink tea if it's got like... 3 sugars in it.
<aleksanteri> 3 sugars? o.O
<aleksanteri> ye must remember to brush yer teeth then
<stdin> ye?
<aleksanteri> you
<stdin> yeah,  in ye ol' english
<aleksanteri> hehe
<stdin> or nglish
<cbo> hello all, i can't make work apache2, apt-get install apache2 gives no errors, but apache2 isnt running....
<aleksanteri> cbo: try: apache2 -k start
<harmental> does anybody know if acrobat reader 8 will be available in the repos any time soon?
<stdin> cbo: by the way, #kubuntu-es is good for spanesh help
<stdin> harmental: doubt it
<harmental> stdin: why is that?
<cbo> stdin: almost nobody there....
<stdin> harmental: the licence acrobat reader is under prevents it from even being in multiverse
<stdin> cbo: and the way apache normally starts is "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<harmental> stdin: maybe in non-free?
<stdin> harmental: multiverse == non-free
<cbo> stdin: (how did you know im spanish?!....)  apache2 start doesnt work also
<vzduch> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<harmental> stdin: didnt know that.....sorry 4 my newbiness......
<stdin> cbo: your hostname
<stdin> harmental: it's ok, now you do :)
<cbo> stdin: apache1.3 works ok but apache2 wont
<stdin> cbo: do you have both installed?
<cbo> aleksanteri: "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<vzduch> stdin: 'ye' is the old plural for 'you'
<vzduch> formal addressing
<cbo> stdin: no, only apache2
<stdin> vzduch: I know, I do live in endland :p
<stdin> cbo: ahh, I think I know the problem
<aleksanteri> cbo: hmm. i don't really know, since i use XAMPP... only used "apache2 -k stop" to shutdown the unwanted apache2 processes
<cbo> cbo: i cant wait to hear it....
<aleksanteri> so i just logically changed that for you :P
<stdin> cbo: edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and add the line "ServerName localhost" to the end
<cbo> stdin: ok
<vzduch> stdin: even though thou wast not correct above.. thou wouldst have been correct to say 'thou must remember to brush thy teeth then' *gg*
<zero> there is a site that has info on how to install stuff at kubuntu anyone knows the site?
<stdin> zero: define "stuff"
<pag> !software | zero, did you mean this
<ubotu> zero, did you mean this: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zero> it had many how to sections
<zero> i think it was a wiki...
<pag> zero, umm? ubuntuguide.org ?
<stdin> wiki.ubuntu.com
<zero> thats the site pag
<zero> i installed kubuntu again
<cbo> stdi: 'apache2 start' doesnt give any message, but 'apache2 stop' says: *Stopping web server.... httpd(no pid file) not running
<zero> and if i get errors again i might replace with open suse or debian
<stdin> cbo: use the init scripts
<stdin> cbo: try "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<cbo> stdin: nothing happens
<stdin> nothing at all?
<cbo> nothing at all
<cbo> is like pressing enter
<pag> does a succesful operation even produce output?  (usually it does not)
<stdin> pag: does on init scripts
<pag> stdin, oh, ok.
<stdin> cbo: try this again  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<cbo> stdin: the same
<magles> Hey again! :)
<stdin> cbo: try "sudo killall apache2" then "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<magles> So, how do I modigy the linux bootload, GUMB was it?
<stdin> cbo: also check in /etc/default/apache2, make sure it has: NO_START=0
<cbo> killall: 'apache2: no process killed', and apache2 start: (death silence)
<stdin> magles: in the grub config file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pag> magles, what do you want to modify there?
<stdin> !grub | magles also look at
<ubotu> magles also look at: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magles> I want to make a more simpler bootloader than it is.
<cbo> stdin: it was set to 1, i have set it to 0
<stdin> cbo: I think that was the problem
<vzduch> magles: simpler?
<stdin> cbo: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start " should work now
<magles> ex. now it has about 4 options for 2 OS'es, I just want 2 options.
<stdin> magles: remove old kernel packages then
<cbo> stdin
<vzduch> magles: you should leave the failsafe option where it is, it can be good for finding errors
<cbo> stdin: you are right, that was the problem
<magles> Allright, then I'll leave the whole thing alone :)
<stdin> cbo: heh, had to search around to figure that out :p
<cbo> stdin: thank you very much
<stdin> cbo: no problem :)
<cbo> stdin: i'm going to install php now....
<stdin> cbo: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<cbo> stdin: ok
<magles> How do I use tar.gz files?
<stdin> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<magles> Well, it's just that I downloaded a Style for KDE, how do I apply it?
<pag> magles, which one (most of them have .debs that are far more easier to install)
<stdin> magles: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<magles> downloaded it from deviantart..
<magles> how do i install that theme?
<magles> I downloaded the .zip file, it had some tar.gz files for different resolutions, placed mine on the desktop, and extracted it.
<magles> It contains some icons, JPEGS and a .rc file
<magles> anyone here?'
<vzduch> no :D
<magles> :)
<magles> Can't you help me out?
<vzduch> no, sorry
<aleksanteri> magles: so
<aleksanteri> magles: do `sudo fdisk -l`, and pastebin the output
<magles> Brug: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  enhed
<magles> F.eks.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for den frste IDE-disk)
<magles>  eller: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for den tredie SCSI-disk)
<magles>  eller: fdisk /dev/eda  (for det frste PS/2 ESDI-drev)
<magles>  eller: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  eller: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID-enheder)
<magles> Why did I have to do that?
<aleksanteri> erm.. said pastebin it...
<aleksanteri> i need the info to make you a GRUB menu
<magles> Oh, I don't need that anymore :)
<aleksanteri> oh
<magles> Thank you so much anyway :)
<magles> I just need to know how I set up that theme.
<magles> Okay, how do you use a .rc file?
<aleksanteri> magles: what theme?
<magles> A theme I downloaded from deviantart.com
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> well first of all i suggest to look in http://www.kde-look.org/ for finding themes and theme components
<vecchioGasometro> hey
<vecchioGasometro> why is konqueror trying to open with Kate a .iso file that I'm downloading from the internet instead of saving it somewhere?
<neusonce> oh dear, i think i may need some more help, im having issues with my  firefox puglins,
<neusonce>  flash and java refuse to install even though i apprently instlled java it says it a out of date version and refuses to load in firefox
<jussi01> neusonce: how did  you install it?
<neusonce> though terminal commands  after downloading  all the types of file from the flash website
<neusonce> then i went thought step by step on the ubuntu help site
<neusonce>  in the terminal it just says files not found or command not vaild
<neusonce>  then
<neusonce> ....
<neusonce> and endless circle
<jussi01> neusonce: have you tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-jre
<M_A_K> Can I enter multiple configurations for my wireless or wired adapter so I don't have to keep changing them when I move between work, home and my mothers house?  It can be done in windows, I just dont see where in kubuntu.
<nodesert> i can not remove or install mono-xsp how can i fix this?
<aleksanteri> hmm
<jussi01> nodesert: how are you trying to install/remove it?
<aleksanteri> how you get that information bar into dolphin like in this picture? http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/60475-1.jpg
<Graham> Help! I've installed some new fonts and one of them has taken over firefox, every page the text is displayed as Alien... any idea why?
<nodesert> aleksanteri: i get an error like try apt-get -f install
<jussi01> nodesert: did you try that?
<magles> How come I don't have the folder KDE in the usr folder?
<nodesert> yes
<jussi01> nodesert: and?
<jussi01> what did it give you?
<nodesert> and
<nodesert> postinst failed `abort-upgrade'
<nodesert> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nodesert>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-xsp_1.2.4-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<nodesert> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nodesert> and KDE is not working
<jussi01> nodesert: and you tried reinstalling??
<jussi01> damn, he left
<magles> how come I don't have the KDE folder in /usr folder?
<stdin> magles: why would you?
<jussi01> hello stdin
<stdin> hey
<nodesert> jussi01: yes i tried it doesnt work
<magles> well, I want to install a theme, and the guidlines says that I have to go to usr/kde/VERSION/share/apps/kdm/themes
<nodesert> sorry i also have problem with kde so i m using enlightment
<stdin> magles: then the guide is wrong, put it in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<stdin> nodesert: post the whole output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to pastebin
<stdin> nodesert: that's all of it, not just the bottom part
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> :)
<magles> stdin: it tells me that I don't have the permit to do that.
<stdin> magles: yes, you need sudo
<nodesert> after apt-get dist-upgrade command i got
<nodesert> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nodesert>   mono-xsp: Depends: mono-xsp-base (= 1.2.1-1ubuntu1) but 1.2.4-1ubuntu1 is installed
<nodesert> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<nodesert> just i got this
<jussi01> heh
<magles> stdin: that is?
<stdin> !sudo | magles
<ubotu> magles: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> nodesert: ok, do "sudo apt-get -f install" and post that to pastebin
<nodesert> how can i to pastebin i dont know this
<jussi01> stdin: look about 10 mins ago
<nodesert> how can i post to pastebin
<jussi01> !paste | nodesert
<ubotu> nodesert: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> jussi01: the whole output is here, from start of the command to the end?
<magles> stdin: but how does that apply to me? I don't have Ubuntu/gnome
<stdin> magles: who said you did?
<magles> stdin: in the drag&drop section, the guidelines are for gnome.
<nodesert> stdin:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31059/
<stdin> magles: use "kdesu konqueror"
<stdin> nodesert: no, apt-get -f install, not apt-get dist-upgeade
<nodesert> stdin: sorry :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31060/
<stdin> nodesert: hmm, ok. now post the file /etc/init.d/mono-xsp to pastebin
<magles> stdin: how do you mean?
<stdin> magles: press Alt+F2 to open the run dialog and put in: kdesu konqueror
<nodesert> stdin:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31064/
* stdin sees the problem
<stdin> nodesert: that package is from the official repos yes?
<jussi01> \o/
<nodesert> it happened after i upgrade to gusty
<jussi01> nodesert: your running gutsy?
<nodesert> yes
<stdin> nodesert: heh, well it's time to report a bug
<vzduch> nodesert:  #ubuntu+1
<nodesert> :)
<jussi01> nodesert: its easy to fix, just got to be done....
<nodesert> but kde is not working now
<stdin> nodesert: you can fix it tho, but you still need to report a bug  on it
<nodesert> ok thanks
<nodesert> from now on, i ll always use stable version of linux(recommended for newbies)
<jussi01> nodesert: :)
<stdin> nodesert: heh, if you don't want bugs, don't run unstable :p
<stdin> and the bug's already been reported
<stdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsp/+bug/103934
<nodesert> yes i see
<stdin> nodesert: but like I said, you can fix yourself if you want
<nodesert> stdin:how?
<stdin> nodesert: just edit the file /etc/init.d/mono-xsp and change "kill $i >& /dev/null" to "kill $i &> /dev/null" on line number 82
<nodesert> actually i m a software engineering student but i dont think i can do this
<nodesert> ok
<stdin> it's a text file, a 4 year old can do it so I'm sure you can :p
<vzduch> o0
<magles> stdin: I've downloaded the KDE theme manager, but how do I install it?
<stdin> magles: you do "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme" and install it properly
<stdin> magles: KDE theme manager or KDM theme manager?
<stdin> magles: if you mean the KDE theme manager it's in kcontrol, press Alt-F2 and type in "kcontrol" the theme manager is in Appearance & Themes
<nodesert> stdin: it works thanks for everything. i owe you
<magles> stdin: KDM
<stdin> magles: then do the 1st thing I said
<magles> stdin: Alt + F2 and type the line?
<stdin> nodesert: no problem, blame the lazy coders :P
<stdin> magles: no, run that in konsole
<stdin> magles: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<magles> stdin: thanks, linux is great, when you learn how to use it :)
<stdin> that's why we use it :)
<magles> stdin: what's gentoo?
<stdin> it's a penguin :P
<stdin> it's also another distribution of GNU/linux
<vzduch> Gentoo is a hassle to maintain but great if you want to learn something
* cloakable has used LFS :P
<vzduch> of course, LFS is the best teacher of Linux things :)
<cloakable> vzduch: LFS is Gentoo, without all the user friendly bits :)
<vzduch> lol
<stdin> I wouldn't have the patience for LFS
<cloakable> I've done it!
* cloakable is hardcore :P
<magles> Oh, allright
* stdin just loves apt
<cloakable> What did I learn? I can make an install that will boot into 8Mb RAM :)
<magles> how do I restart KDE?
<jussi01> ctrl -alt - backspace
<stdin> well, that's one way
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> stdin: kiss principle
<magles> Back again :)
<stdin> we should just say to any question "press Ctrl Alt Backspace" and see what happens :p
<gdholding> hallo leute
<jussi01> lol
<gdholding> ich hab eine frage
<jussi01> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<magles> !grup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magles> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magles> hahah
<magles> Which themes do you all use?
<jussi01> domino
<ubuntu_> hey all
<jussi01> hi
<magles> stdit: To install an application do I have to download the package?
<magles> or can I just type sudo apt-get install ... out of the blue?
<eagles0513875> magles: what u trying to do
<jussi01> magles: yes, you can
<magles> eagles: install firefox.
<stdin> magles: sudo apt-get install firefox
<stdin> magles: easy :)
<magles> stdin: so I don't have to go to the webpage and download the package?
<stdin> magles: no you don't
<stdin> magles: the only reason you'd have to do that is if the package isn't in the repositories
<magles> man, that's easy!
<stdin> and most things you'll need are in them
<magles> is there any games for linux?
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Stephanie> Hey all! I'm new with KDE, can anyone tell me why I have to be root ro change screen resolution? :)
<HymnToLife> magles, games ? what's that ??
<magles> hymntolife, heh :)
<cloakable> Stephanie: Because screen resi is a system setting, and only root can change those :)
<HymnToLife> get a Wii :p
<stdin> magles: try frozen-bubble it's addictive
<Stephanie> cloakable, but I didnt need to be root in gnome :S
<ubuntu_> any one own a PSP here??
<mimik> hey all, where do i find the disk usage analyzer in kubuntu?
<magles> stdin: frozen bubble? what's that?
<stdin> magles: a game, install it and see :)
<magles> stdin: hehe :)
<stdin> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<stdin> !df | mimik
<ubotu> mimik: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<magles> stdin: so, what else can you do with linux, besides basic computer functions?
<mimik> thanks
<stdin> magles: I'll steel a line from MS "What do you want to do today?"
<magles> Well, play WoW :)
<stdin> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<cloakable> Ewww :P
<mimik> WoW runs almost perfectly on wine, doesn't it?
<mimik> its GW that has some problems
<blackbird> any one own a PSP here??
<stdin> magles: well, there's a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
* stdin has gone more than 6 hours without coffee, that's unacceptable and must be rectified at once
<magles> stdin: Linux is a piece of art! :)
<blackbird> hey is it possible to run counter strike source in DX9 mode yet?
<mimik> hm. actually what i was looking for was something to map the hard drive usage?
<stdin> magles: I'll let Linus know you said that :)
<stdin> mimik: try kdirstat
<stdin> !info kdirstat
<ubotu> kdirstat: graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-3 (feisty), package size 272 kB, installed size 880 kB
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<mimik> ahh there, thanks just installed it
<miles> hey man whats up yall
<miles> BluesKaj : did u just get to work also?
<magles> stdin: how come It doesn't work to type: sudo apt-get install java?
<BluesKaj> just woke up , miles :)
<miles> haha
<miles> magles: it has a different name in the repository
<miles> !find sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-jdk
<BluesKaj> had to put on the coffee and take out the garbage first ....priorities :)
<hendrik_> hi
<hendrik_> hallo ?
<miles> halo?
<hendrik_> german ?
<magles> miles: thanks!
<miles> !ge | hendrik_
<ubotu> hendrik_:       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<miles> uhm,...
<miles> i donno german
<mimik> heh
<hendrik_> who speaks german ? need some hepl
<miles> whats the german channel?
<BluesKaj> miles, I'm retired ...so my work consists being a house bitch and honeydo combo :)
<magles> !de | hendrik
<ubotu> hendrik: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hendrik_> i have ubuntu since a halfe hour
<miles> o wow, life must be nice
<hendrik_> thx
<magles> No problem :)
<miles> i am just entering the work force at the ripe ol age of 20
<mimik> grumble.. was wondering where all my free space went, was playing around with vmware and there it was
<magles> man, I'm really getting the hang of this IRC channel :)=
<BluesKaj> worked for 40 yrs , miles ...that was enuff
<stdin> magles: you'll want the JRE not the JDK
<mimik> im sorry, if you want to develop in java, won't you need the jdk version?
<miles> mimik yes
<magles> stdin: why?
<magles> I'm from DK :)
<miles> denmark?
<magles> Yeah :)
<miles> international..nice
<stdin> magles: jdk is the development Kit
<magles> stdin: oh my.
<magles> stdin: I've already started it :)
<stdin> magles: Ctrl-C
<miles> jdk includes the jre though
<miles> its not like it would hurt to have both
<stdin> yeah, but jdk is a big package
<miles> true
<mimik> yeah
<BluesKaj> most ppl have both jdk and jre seems to work better that way
<stdin> magles: if you want the plugin for firefox you'll need the sun-java6-plugin package too
<mimik> hm. which os will run faster in vmware? 98 or xp?
<miles> id assume 98, less resource intensive, but i dunno
<stdin> probably 98, it'll use less resources
<miles> i heard OSs actually run faster in virtualization
<miles> ive never used it though
<BluesKaj> if you do an "about:plugins" in the FF address bar , you'll be surprised at the number of javas that are instlled at a sublevel
<mimik> thanks, guess ill test both later
<magles> stdin: okay. I just cancelled it, wanted to install wine first :)
<stdin> magles: you can install more than one package at the same time
<stdin> magles: sudo apt-get install wine sun-java6-plugin
<stdin> the -plugin will also pull -jre
<magles> stdin: should i just open a new shell?
<stdin> magles: you don't have to, no
<magles> stdin: it's easier anyway..
<stdin> magles: just remember, you can only have one instance of apt-get running at a time
<magles> stdin: how's that?
<miles> personally, im fond of apt-get remove --purge package1 package2+
<magles> stdin: you just said I could install several at the same time?
<miles> #postgresql
<stdin> magles: yeah, put all the packages on one line
<stdin> magles: like "sudo apt-get install wine firefox frozen-bubble sun-java6-plugin"
<magles> stdin: oh, okaay.
<magles> stdin: I'll just have to wait for wine to be done then, don't want to cancel it.
<stdin> magles: ok, while you're waiting you may want to look at the command called "apt-cache"
<stdin> magles: it lets you search the package cache on the command line
<stdin> magles: like "apt-cache search wine" will search for "wine"
<stdin> magles: then when you see a package you want more info on, you can do "apt-cache show <package>" (eg: apt-cache show wine)
<magles> stdin: nice :)
<stdin> very :p
<magles> stdin: thanks for showing me " the linux way"
<stdin> magles: actually, that just one of the "linux ways". as with just about everything in linux, there is more than one way
<blackbird> hey is it possible to run counter strike source in DX9 mode yet?
<magles> stdin: ;;)
<kalib> good morning
<magles> stdin: I have the soundblaster audigy 4 soundcard, can i get it to work with linux?
<stdin> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<stdin> there's a link :)
<magles> thanks :)
<miles> #opengl
<stdin> hmm "A version for Apple Macs could be available in autumn, with versions for Window's Vista and mobile devices to follow, the BBC has said." so where's linux in there?
<magles> stdin: where is the windows folder located?
<stdin> magles: where did you mount it?
<magles> stdin: I don't think that I've mounted it :)
<kalib> hey guys...have anyone of you already tried Khtml?
<stdin> magles: check in /media, it may be tere
<magles> stdin: nope, only cdrom0 and 1 there.
<stdin> magles: post the output of this command to pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<magles> stdin: pastebin? :)
<stdin> !paste
* stdin waits for ubotu 
<stdin> magles: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> well, that's nice of it to wait until I posted the link
<magles> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31069/
<stdin> magles: ok, now put in the right command :p "sudo fdisk -l" ( l is a lowercase L)
<magles> stdin: haha :)
<magles> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31070/
<H4xC0r> hi
<stdin> magles: ok, so what ones do you want to mount. you have sdb1 sa NTFS and also sda2
<magles> stdin: sdb2, sdb1 is a dell utility
<stdin> magles: no, sda1 is dell, sdb1 is ntfs (the 2nd hard drive)
<magles> the first one!
<stdin> magles: ok, post your /etc/fstab file to pastebin and I'll show you the changes you need to make
<BluesKaj> sdb1 is prolly the windows rescue partition ...bet it's around 500mb
<runlevelten> Why is it that some bugs will manifest themselves for the first time *ever* when showing the cool new feature to someone?
<runlevelten> :(
<magles> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31071/
<stdin> BluesKaj: no, it's the whole 250GB disk :p
<BluesKaj> wow
<runlevelten> sorry, wrong chan. but anyway, hi folks.
<stdin> runlevelten: because you didn't prey to the linux gods, or sacrifice a MS workstation in time
<runlevelten> stdin: So annoying. It was a pretty female geek too. I'm all like *check this out* and it works once and looks cool. Then when I get all smug and say "that's not all, look", it goes *poot*.
<stdin> magles: add a line like the one at the bottom here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31072/
<runlevelten> Like a really crap steve jobs getting his own back.
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> is there a way of having transparent pixmaps as panel backgronds?
<stdin> runlevelten: if she was your soalmate she'd have said "I know how to fix that" and done it for you :p
<runlevelten> To be fair, I believe the canonical kind female response is to _not_ do that - men are fairly easily crushed and humiliated, heh
<magles> stdin: now what?
<BluesKaj> chick geeks can be impossible to deal with ... worse know it alls than the male of the species :)
<stdin> magles: well you'd need to save the file
<stdin> magles: but you probably can't
<magles> stdin: yeah yeah, saved it.
<stdin> magles: ahh, you opened it as root?
* genii sips a coffee
<magles> stdin: yeah! :)
<magles> stdin: quick learner here :)
<stdin> magles: good :p then do this in konsole "sudo mkdir /media/windows" then "sudo mount -a"
<magles> stdin: i'm in! :)
<stdin> magles: it will automount at boot too
<neusonce> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<magles> stdin: why can't I find the 2gmgsmt.sf2 file in Windows\system32\drivers
<stdin> magles: I don't know, is it normally there?
<magles> stdin: trying to get my soundcard to work
<miles> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> !postgres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mimik> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> magles: I'd just search google for the file
<magles> stdin: wonder if my on-board sound will work.
<stdin> not sure, haven't had a soundblaster card in years
<magles> well, my on-board sound is SigmaTel
<BluesKaj> SB cards used towork ok in Linux ..had one in my old PII
<lewix> hi
<kalib> hi
<lewix> im trying to crack a wireless connection but I can't use airodump for some reasons
<KomiaPoika> hi
<kalib> KomiaPoika hi ;] 
<KomiaPoika> with k3b, i have a problem: when i start it displays an error message: could not find mime type: application octet-stream
<KomiaPoika> and i cant do anything inside the program
<KomiaPoika> while it used to work in kubuntu 6.06
<KomiaPoika> this is 7.04
<BluesKaj> !xine-engine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-engine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, did you upgrade directly from 6.06 to 7.04 ?
<KomiaPoika> BluesKaj: no, i made a fresh install
<BluesKaj> hmm
<thrilla> hey
<thrilla> i got a problem with the alt install cd
<magles> stdin: how do I make my sound work? :S
<stdin> magles: can you do "lspci | grep Audio"
<stdin> !ask | thrilla
<ubotu> thrilla: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thrilla> its gets to installing the package openoffice.org-common-data and freezes
<magles> stdin: that is?
<stdin> thrilla: what version are you installing?
<thrilla> 7
<stdin> magles: you need to tell me the output
<thrilla> i386
<stdin> thrilla: 7.04?
<thrilla> ya i think
<magles> stdin: the output? 5.1 speakers..
<stdin> thrilla: well, it's either 7.04 or 7.10, probably 7.04 tho
<stdin> magles: no, the output of that command
<stdin> thrilla: have you checked the CD for defects?
<thrilla> yep
<magles> stdin: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<JodiH> hi there
<stdin> thrilla: and checked the md5sum?
<thrilla> yep
<thrilla> the disk itself is fine, i was just wondering if i can turn off installing open office until i get into KDE
<KomiaPoika> with k3b, i have a problem: when i start it displays an error message: could not find mime type: application octet-stream
<stdin> magles: then it's an Intel card, not SigmaTel
<stdin> thrilla: not really, it's installed with KDE
<DexterF> hi
<magles> anyway, how do I make it work? :)
<JodiH> if i install Kubuntu instead of ubuntu will i be able to use it as server
<stdin> magles: it should "just work"
<DexterF> is the GF 6100 IGP supported in feisty? it's not listed in the wiki
<thrilla> ya
<stdin> JodiH: the only thing that makes a server a server is services :p, so kubuntu will be fine
<stdin> magles: what does "aplay -l" show, post it to pastebin
<thrilla> best idea is to grab the drivers from www.nvidia.com and install those
<DexterF> thrilla: that for me?
<thrilla> ya dexter
<kalib> JodiH it will work as normal as ubuntu
<JodiH> tstdin thanks im a newbie download ubuntu ser which had problems in the installation with mi chipset
<thrilla> its not hard to install drivers
<kalib> the only difference is the kde
<DexterF> ok. well, I don't need any 3D on that box, so I'd like to stick to the Xorg xserver rather. will that work?
<stdin> DexterF: try the packages first, nvidia-glx-new for instance
<stdin> DexterF: should do
<magles> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31079/
<stdin> DexterF: try the liveCD and see
<JodiH> thanks guys i feel better
<DexterF> stdin: cant run live on hardware i havent bought yet ;)
<DexterF> well, ill ask on some lists for exp 1st, still thanks
<mimik> heh
<thrilla> the live cd won't even boot correctly on my pc
<stdin> DexterF: ahh, :p well the opensource nvidia driver works on just about any nvidia
<DexterF> ok, thats what I needed to hear
<stdin> magles: so you have 2 audio cards
<DexterF> if all else fails: vesa :P
<thrilla> so what can i do about my problem?
<stdin> thrilla: how long have you left it run for?
<thrilla> about....
<thrilla> 20 mins
<magles> stdin: yes.
<stdin> thrilla: still on the same thing?
<thrilla> yep
<magles> stdin: got the integrated motherboard sound, and a PCI soundcard..
<stdin> magles: well the intel one is the onboard one, that should be working fine, and the other one is detected so that should be working, check the volume levels
<mimik> can't you just turn off the integrated sound in bios?
<stdin> thrilla: are you on the PC you're installing on?
<thrilla> yep
<lewix> what does it mean: lewis@lewis-laptop:~$ sudo airmon start ath0
<lewix> -e -n ath0              Atheros         madwifi
<lewix> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<lewix>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<lewix>  (monitor mode enabled)
<stdin> thrilla: if you press Ctrl-Alt-Right then you should get to a screen with some logs on it
<stdin> !paste | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lewix> oh ya sorry
<stdin> lewix: and change ath0 to wifi0 for atheros
<thrilla> that wont work
<stdin> thrilla: why?
<thrilla> cause i am not in kubuntu
<miles> #postgresql
<stdin> thrilla: yes?
<lewix> stdin: I did but the i dont see (monitor mode enabled)
<alehanders> ciao
<magles> stdin: when I open kaffeine player to play a radio station, at the volume adjustment there is a red cross.
<alehanders> qualche italiano?
<thrilla> so how am i gonna get some logs from windows xp?
<stdin> lewix: you use wifi0 as the device and you'll get ath1 set in monitor mode
<stdin> !it | alehanders
<ubotu> alehanders: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> magles: you see a speaker icon in the system tray?
<magles> Yes,
<stdin> magles: right click it and choose something like "show mixer"
<lewix> stdin, ok thans. so instead of ath0 I have to type in ath1
<magles> stdin: yes?
<stdin> lewix: yeah, ath1 is in monitor mode, but it can't connect to a access point, you use ath0 to connect (after you crack it ;) )
<thrilla> red cross? means it wants you to give blood
<stdin> magles: try moving the sliders up
<stdin> thrilla: the alternate installer has logs on one of the VTs
<magles> stdin: they are all up
<stdin> magles: on both cards?
<magles> yes.
<thrilla> so when it hangs press ctrl+alt+right arrow?
<lewix> stdin, I'm a lil confused what's the difference between wlan, ath. and wifi. thanks though..I'm gonna give it a try with ath1
<stdin> magles: you should have sound out of one then
<stdin> thrilla: yeah, press it a few times, there's some log screen there
<thrilla> ok
<stdin> lewix: well wifi0 is the actual wireless card, athX is the "VAP"
<stdin> lewix: it's like a virtual device
<stdin> lewix: it's how the madwifi driver works
<lewix> stdin, ok thank.
<stdin> lewix: there's more info on it at the madwifi wiki at http://madwifi.org/
<magles> stdin: my message from Amarok is there is no soundchannel
<lewix> stdin, I should use ath1 with airodump,right?
<stdin> lewix: yeah
<stdin> magles: hmm
<phanto2> session replacement for kde is:put link into specific folder. Which folder?
<stdin> magles: does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Beep_Ahem.wav" make any sound?
<stdin> !ro | phanto2
<stdin> phanto2: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<magles> stdin: no, nothing.
<ubotu> phanto2: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<lewix> stdin, ewis@lewis-laptop:~$ sudo airodump ath1 filename channel# 1
<lewix> "ath1" is neither a file nor a network interface, exiting.
<lewix> how many lines am I allowed to paste in here?
<stdin> lewix: no more than about about 3
<stdin> magles: not sure then. look at the sound help
<stdin> !sound | magles
<ubotu> magles: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KomiaPoika> with k3b, i have a problem: when i start it displays an error message: could not find mime type: application octet-stream
<stdin> lewix: see what devices are in "iwconfig" and "ifconfig"
<stdin> KomiaPoika: someone on #kde may knwo
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m658c6b7f
<stdin> lewix: did "sudo airmon-ng wifi0 stat" work?
<BluesKaj> magles, i found this page very helpful setting uo the asoundrc file , which is required and is seldom mentioned ,http://www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=21424&SIID=10
<lewix> stdin, command no found
<lewix> stdin, ya it does work sorry
<stdin> lewix: check that ath1 exists now, it should have said in the output of that command to
<lewix> stdin, I can only see ath0 and wifi0
<stdin> lewix: even in iwconfig?
<Aranel> Hey, how can i install "gspca" and "linux-uvc" ? are there any .deb packets?
<lewix> stdin, yep see the pastebin above
<stdin> Aranel: both are already installed
<Aranel> stdin: ok, thanks.
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m4b5e6943
<stdin> lewix: ok, time for the "manual" way :p make sure you have the "madwifi-tools" package installed
<Aranel> stdin: but Kubuntu still have problems with my webcam, in lsusb ; Z-Star Microelectronics but I can't use my webcam, how can i solve?
<lewix> stdin, where can I get it
<stdin> Aranel: what do you mean by you can't use it, what have you tried?
<stdin> lewix: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<lewix> stdin, couldnt find'
<Aranel> stdin: I tried in Kopete. Kopete doesn't add my webcam to list.
<stdin> Aranel: do you have a file called /dev/video0 ?
<stdin> lewix: it's in the universe repository
<Aranel> stdin: yes i have.
<lewix> stdin, I do have it on...by the way im using kubuntu
<magles> stdin, blueskaj: still not working :S
<stdin> Aranel: can you see it in kopete's settings (in Devices)?
<stdin> !info madwifi-tools
<ubotu> madwifi-tools: tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.2+dfsg-1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 196 kB
<stdin> lewix: ^
<Aranel> stdin: No :(
<Aranel> stdin: a small blue screen and no webcams on list.
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m691634fe
<stdin> Aranel: try installing xawtv and see if it work in there
<dettoaltrimenti> how can I make links in Kopete open with firefox instead of konqueror?
<Yorokobi> lewix, you don't seem to have edgy multiverse enabled
<stdin> Yorokobi: it's in universe, not multiverse
<stdin> lewix: and it's not in edgy anyway
<stdin> lewix: you could make compile it yourself tho
<Yorokobi> stdin, nevertheless, it doesn't hurt to have multiverse avaiable, even if it isn't pertinent to the problem at hand
<Yorokobi> *available
<lewix> stdin: go ahead, I didn't come this far to back down lol
<Aranel> stdin: xawtv crashed, i can't try.
<Aranel> stdin: X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<stdin> lewix: ok, open a new tab in konsole and type in "sudo -i" to become root
<lewix> stdin, done
<stdin> Aranel: hmm, looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<stdin> lewix: now "cd /usr/src"
<lewix> stdin, done
<stdin> lewix: then "wget http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/madwifi/madwifi-0.9.3.1.tar.gz"
<stdin> lewix: then, tar xzf madwifi-0.9.3.1.tar.gz
<Yorokobi> stdin, lewix: sorry, I didn't join early enough to know what device you're working on. I presume a wifi card?
<stdin> lewix: then: cd madwifi-0.9.3.1
<lewix> stdin, hold on my connection is slow
<stdin> lewix: heh, ok
<stdin> Yorokobi: madwifi
<Yorokobi> stdin, atheros?
<stdin> Yorokobi: yep
<Yorokobi> stdin, my atheros worked out of the box in edgy. Madwifi drivers are part of the restricted kernel package
<lewix> stdin, done
<lewix> Yorokobi, yes sir
<stdin> Yorokobi: yeah, but for what he wants he needs the newer drivers
<Yorokobi> ah
<stdin> lewix: then do "wget http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/madwifi-ng-r2277.patch"
<lewix> stdin, done
<magles> WHAT SHOULD I DO?
<BluesKaj> magles, check 'alsamixer' in the terminal ..use the M key to unmute the cntrls , mute=MM, open=00
<wolferine> how do you delete a symbolic soft link?
<wolferine> symbolic/soft
<stdin> lewix: now you need some tools, do "apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r) build-essential"
<stdin> wolferine: ln -s Target Linkname
<wolferine> delete, not create
<Raystlin_FM> wolferine: just delete the file
<stdin> wolferine: oh, rm linkname
<lewix> stdin, E: Couldn't find package linux-headers2.6.17-11-generic
<stdin> lewix: opps, "apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential"
<stdin> the dash is importand :p
<wolferine> ok, i want offer a local dir in /media/hda5 on my FTP, symbolic links wont work, correct?
<lewix> stdin, ( what does the dollar sign mean) done
<doug_> hey, i want to copy files (data) to a blank DVD disk, and I have a DVD +-RW drive but it keeps telling me something about incorrect filesystem type when i try to mount it so i can then make it non-read only
<doug_> location is at /dev/scd0
<Yorokobi> doug_, you can't mount a blank CD/DVD
<doug_> how do i write to it then?
<stdin> lewix: anything between $() is a command to be run, the command "uname -r" prints your kernel version, so $(uname -r) would translate to "2.6.17-11-generic" for you
<Yorokobi> doug_, use k3b or Gnonebaker to write to the DVD
<doug_> ok thanks!
<xst> For some reason kwalletmanager keeps forgetting the WPA key I enter in knetworkmanager for my WLAN. How can I fix that?
<Yorokobi> *gnomebaker
<lewix> stdin, thanks. it's done
<stdin> doug_: use K3B
* Yorokobi is struggling with his keyboard and fingers this morning
<stdin> lewix: ok, now do "parch -p1 < madwifi-ng-r2277.patch"
<doug_> stdin: Yorokobi: is there a difference?
<vzduch> parch?
<stdin> doug_: gnomebaker is for Gnome, it needs more dependencies on kubuntu, and k3b is already installed
<stdin> doug_: and it just has more fratures
<doug_> stdin: thanks
<stdin> lewix:  "patch -p1 < madwifi-ng-r2277.patch" is the right command
<stdin> thanks vzduch :p
<lewix> stdin, done
<vzduch> yw :)
<magles> IT'S ALIVE, IT'S ALIVE!!
<stdin> lewix: naw do "make info" and post that to pastebin for me
<Yorokobi> doug_, the reason I suggested both is because k3b uses different system calls to the drive(s) than gnomebaker. I can't use k3b on my system but I can use gnomebaker. They both work well enough, though
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m6a3ce43e
<BluesKaj> magles, amarok ?
<stdin> lewix: that's good :) now run "make"
<magles> blueskaj, no, the SOUND!
<lewix> stdin, done :)
<stdin> lewix: ok, now do "make install"
<lewix> stdin, remove old modules?
<stdin> lewix: yes
<lewix> stdin, done
<killermach> I need some pointers on getting a 1394 dvcam to send data to kino in linux, thanks for any help
<stdin> lewix: ok, now do "modprobe ath_pci"
<lewix> stdin, (what was it for) done
<jdt> What is the Gutsy (7.10) channel?
<stdin> jdt: #ubuntu+1
<jdt> stdin: thankyou
<stdin> lewix: you just compiled the modules for the atheros card, and modprobe loaded it into the kernel (activated it)
<lewix> stdin, ok thanks. I got it
<stdin> lewix: now type "exit" to get out of root shell
<lewix> stdin, done
<stdin> lewix: and try "sudo airmon-ng start wifi0"
<doug_> stdin: where would i download the MAD MP3 decoding library?  would i do apt-get install MAD Mp3 decoder plugin?
<doug_> library or plugin sorry, lol
<stdin> lewix: you should see something like "ath1            Atheros         madwifi-ng VAP (parent: wifi0) (monitor mode enabled"
<Aranel> stdin: i tested in camorama, and it gives "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection."
<stdin> doug_: not quite, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m53e5a953
<doug_> thanks lol sorry :p
<stdin> lewix: what command did you put in exactly?
<lewix> stdin, lewis@lewis-laptop:~$ sudo airmon-ng start wifi0
<lewix> stdin its different compared to the first time though
<lewix> stdin, now the monitor m ode is enabled on wifi0
<stdin> lewix: post the output of "iwconfig" to pastebin
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m6791869e
<doug_> stdin: is that for just the library or the plugin as well?
<stdin> doug_: that's both
<doug_> stdin: thanks
<lewix> stdin, I tried again and its different now
<stdin> lewix: well it has ath1 there anyway now
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m4cb4243a
<stdin> lewix: and iwconfig shows ath0 and ath1?
<lewix> stdin, yes sir
<stdin> lewix: good, done :)
<BluesKaj> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lewix> stdin, now ath1 and ath2
<lewix> and ath0
<magles> stdin: How do I install the MS core fonts? :)
<stdin> lewix: heh, well you have 2 "VAP"s in monitor mode, but it doesn't really matter
<stdin> !msttcorefints
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefints - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !info  msttcorefints
<ubotu> Package msttcorefints does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lewix> stdin ok
<stdin> ugg
<Yorokobi> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> meh
<stdin> magles: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Yorokobi> magles, install the msttcorefonts package (or whatever it is called) :)
<stdin> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !info msttcorefonts
<lewix> stdin, sudo airmon-ng start wifi0 ---> what's that command for exactly
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<stdin> that's the one :p
<meuhlol> yep :)
<meuhlol> how da ya stdin?
<stdin> lewix: it puts the interface in to monitor mode, so it can "listen"
<lewix> stdin, ok thanks
<lewix> stdin, so I suppose I can use airodump now
<stdin> lewix: yeah, and aireplay etc...
<meuhlol> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<lewix> hehe...thanks stdin , Ill get back to you
<stdin> meuhlol: you need multiverse enabled to get the package
<meuhlol> stdin: it's enabled already :D and me i've already installed them :p
<magles> stdin: get the message:
<magles> E: Kunne ikke opn lsen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<magles> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<doug_> i looked online on wikis because I've been having sound problems with my Sigmatel STAC laptop audio card.  No sound comes out, but when i press the mute button on my laptop cover, it will say "mute on" , "mute off"  no sound comes out at mute off.  however, sound was coming out when i was running live cd, any thoughts?
<stdin> magles: do you have adept open?
<magles> stdin: shutted it down
* meuhlol is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<stdin> if you have adept open it will "lock" the database
<stdin> !away | meuhlol[away] 
<ubotu> meuhlol[away] : You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<magles> stdin: well, I shutted it down, but it still isn't working.
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> magles: run that command ^
* meuhlol[away]  is back.
<meuhlol> okey thnks
<lewix> stdin, kismet doenst work no more
<meuhlol> i just used "Set globally away" in Konversation :D
* meuhlol is away: be right back later :) - party of Frozen Bubble :D
<doug_> can someone give me pointers on audio?
<stdin> meuhlol[away] : then don't have it change your nick or post a message
<stdin> lewix: describe "doesn't work"
<lewix> stdin, let me paste it
<Yorokobi> doug_, opon Konsole and type 'alsamixer' sometimes the right channels are muted and the wrong ones on
<gnomefreak> !away | meuhlol[away] 
<ubotu> meuhlol[away] : You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<doug_> Yorokobi: thanks
<stdin> gnomefreak: I already did that
<gnomefreak> stdin: ah i didnt see that  (he used it after you said it anyway)
<meuhlol[away] > gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<meuhlol[away] > ops
<meuhlol[away] > would past a line with stdin !away | meuhlol :D
<magles> stdin: now i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stdin> magles: ok, post the whole output (from when you ran the command) to pastebin
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m32b77c73..it didnt do it before , why is it doing it now. is it because I tried to run kismet
<stdin> lewix: OMG :p you have a lot of devices there, you only need to run that command once
<lewix> stdin, how do I reset?
<stdin> lewix: post "iwconfig" to pastebin
<stdin> lewix: I need a list of all the devices you made
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m2c388bf7
<doug_> Yorokobi: i'm in alsamixer and everything is maxed out, still no sound
<BluesKaj> doug_, this might help explain how to keep alsa working : http://www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=21424&SIID=10
<doug_> could it be that my avi drivers aren't up to date?
<doug_> Blueskaj: thanks
<stdin> lewix: run this, all one line: for dev in 2 3 ; do sudo wlanconfig ath$dev destroy ; done
<Yorokobi> doug_, do you get sound from other sources (ie. ogg/wav/mp3 via amarok/kaffeine)?
<lewix> stdin, done
<grul> !mp3
<doug_> don't have any mp3s available right now let me try cd
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> lewix: ok, have you setup kismet to use wifi0 ?
<doug_> nvm i can't lol, burning a dvd right now
<rustalot> anybody know where I can get an .svg of the KDE logo?
<lewix> stdin, source=madwifi_ag,wifi0,madwifi
<stdin> lewix: ok, now try "sudo kismet"
<stdin> rustalot: ask in #kde
<lewix> stdin,  it seems to work now although I dont see any connection (yet)
<stdin> lewix: give it a sec
<stdin> lewix: you can do "iwlist ath0 scan" to see if there are any access points in range
<ninhertatil> ...or start kismet
<lewix> stdin, 4 access point
<ninhertatil> ;-)
<MaTiAz> btw, cloning a harddrive with dd is just like dd if=/media/hda1 of=/media/hdb1
<MaTiAz> ?
<stdin> ninhertatil: he already has :p
<lewix> stdin, let me try to run kismet again. ( so I wont need that airmon command again ?)
<stdin> MaTiAz: that clones the partition. not the whole disk
<MaTiAz> stdin: Oh, how does it clone the disk then?
<stdin> lewix: you'll need it after you reboot, but not before
<stdin> MaTiAz: take off the "1"
<MaTiAz> ah, ok :)
<ninhertatil> or restart the networking daemon
<MaTiAz> stdin: It'll copy MBR and everything too?
<lewix> stdin, ok
<stdin> MaTiAz: yep
<MaTiAz> stdin: Ok, thanks a lot :)
<stdin> np :)
<genii> stdin: I wonder if his hda and hdb are same size and geometry
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/mf4bf6d7 -->thats what happen the secon time I tried to run kismet
<MaTiAz> stdin: btw, does the kubuntu CD contain dd by default?
<magles> stdin: allright, now I've installed Wine, how does it work?
<Atila> Nice Wine
<Atila> I play Diablo II LOD on B.Net with my Kubuntu.
<MaTiAz> magles: You just double-click an exe, or run it from terminal with wine <programname> <options> :)
<doug_> Yorokobi:  I'm trying a test wave right now using aplay in konsole, but i only get very light static at full volume which would probably mean my channels in alsa are wrong, right?
<Yorokobi> doug_, possible, or your sound card is not (fully) supported.
<miles> i finally got postgresql working...
<lewix> stdin, here is the output when I type in iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/m2e4889d
* miles +5 xp
<doug_> Yorokobi:  but it worked in live cd mode
<stdin> MaTiAz: yes the CD has DD
<stdin> magles: you run it like "wine file.exe"
<stdin> lewix: looking...
<stdin> genii: hope so :p
<MaTiAz> stdin: awesome, thanks :)
<magles> stdin: but it's very very slow..
<magles> and How can I do that if the game folder is on my Kubuntu desktop?
<stdin> magles: the 1st time it is, it's making the files you need
<stdin> magles: run the exe in the folder
<stdin> lewix: try using this config http://stdin.pastebin.us/38444
<rustalot> stdin: I got it from wikimedia commons. unfortunately, adobe Illustrator can't do SVG properly - WTF?
<stdin> rustalot: inkscape does svg well
<chaotic_> hey im editing  the kde menu adding items  whats the difference between  command path  and work path
<magles> stdin: isn't there a folder called \home\magles\.wine+
<stdin> chaotic_: the command path is the path to the command, the work path is where it's run from
<rustalot> stdin: I don't trust its print controls though, so I'm using it to export a bitmap and using photoshop
<lewix> stdin, same thing
<chaotic_> for some reason
<Yorokobi> doug_, I'm out of ideas. Have you checked the Ubuntu wiki yet? (http://wiki.ubuntu.com)
<chaotic_> crossover office
<stdin> chaotic_: eg, if a command expects files in the working dir then you'll need to set it. for most command you don't need to enter it
<chaotic_> didnt make me a windows app tree
<stdin> magles: yes, but with forward slashes and without a +
<stdin> chaotic_: ls ~/.wine/drive_c/
<doug_> Yorokobi: I'll try looking more.  i think i just ruined a blank dvd though.  told me my disc was finished, and i took it out, now i can't view the data files on it
<doug_> adios
<magles> stdin: It works now, but it's still, very very very slow..
<chaotic_> actually its in the /.cxoffice/
<stdin> for crossover office, yes
<chaotic_> yeah thats what   im using it with
<stdin> lewix: well you only need kismet to find the APs, if you can see them in the scan then you don't really need it
<eilker> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eilker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lewix> stdin, do you have a good tutorial about all that process
<stdin> lewix: there are a few, I'll find one
<lewix> stdin, ok I'm gonna try to use airodump. if it doesnt' work I'll restart my computer and try kismet again
<stdin> lewix: restarting is a bad windows habit, normally doesn't do anything in linux
<lewix> stdin, ok thanks. I won't then
<lewix> stdin, sudo sirodump ath1 filename channel# 1 . isn't working either. It is working but I don't see any connection
<psygrass> hi guys, what programme do u advice for terminal-based torrents download?
<pag> psygrass, rtorrent maybe?
<stdin> lewix: you should select a bssid to listen to
<whyhankee> psygrass: my personal favorite is rtorrent
<andreas_> german+
<andreas_> german
<pag> !de | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lewix> stdin, whenever i do iwconfig..I see 'kis ...' in addition of ath0 ath1 on the output. is it kismet?
<andreas_> thx
<psygrass> pag, whyhankee: thanx a lot
<lewix> stdin, ok . I was just following a tutorial I guess this is a bad one :)
<chaotic_> told me something i cannot wriite
<chaotic_> to kde menu
<stdin> lewix: post "iwlist ath0 scan" to pastebin
<chaotic_> this  ubuntu sudo  crap   is  really getting to me
<Yorokobi> chaotic_, sudo -s to change to root
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m1da14570
<chaotic_> the problem is
<chaotic_> im editing the kmenu thru the gui
<stdin> lewix: which one do you want to crack?
<Yorokobi> chaotic_, ah, I hope you're using kdesu then instead of sudo
<chaotic_> sudo -s dooesnt  effect any thing u try to do with the gui
<lewix> stdin, torrilo
<Yorokobi> chaotic_, do menu entries require the kdesu/sudo prefix for their commands? if so, why?
<chaotic_> i guess they do
<pag> chaotic_, no they don't?
<vzduch> don't guess, know
<chaotic_> well it wont let me write changes
<vzduch> there is (almost) nothing in the menus that requires to be run as root
<vit___> spaeak spanish???
<Yorokobi> !es | vit___
<ubotu> vit___: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> lewix: try "sudo airodump-ng -i -w wep -c 9 ath1"
<chaotic_> tell my kde menu that
<Yorokobi> chaotic_, are you saying you can't modify menu entries unless you edit it as root?
<chaotic_> could not  write
<stdin> lewix: then something like: sudo aireplay-ng -3 -a 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo ath1
<chaotic_> thats the error it gives me
<lewix> stdin, I don't see any connections still
<stdin> chaotic_: the only reason it wouldn't be able to write to it is if something in ~.kde/ is not owned by you
<chaotic_> menu changes could not be made because of the following problem could not write
<genii> Running X as root in some non-root home directory might mess stuff like menus up
<magles> stdin: How come when i run Wow.exe my system crashes to the login screen?
<stdin> magles: don't know, I don't really run wine. try asking on the #winehq channel
<lewix> stdin, it works but there's no bssid,station,pmr,packets....
<chaotic_> everything in there is owned by me
<elite101> atheros? is that a wif-fi card driver or a an actual card from intel because i have to install that driver to a wireless card for aircrack and i dont know if u need and intel one
<elite101> for packet monitoring
<stdin> lewix: try this: sudo aireplay-ng -1 0 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo ath1 (in another shell)
<Ahmuck> hi, what program comes with kubuntu to recoginze scanners?
<stdin> elite101: atheros is the make, madwifi is the driver
<stdin> !scan | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<ninhertatil> Ahmuck: try gimp itself
<elite101> stdin, can i only use that type of card arthero's? or can i use a linksys card with the madwifi driver???
<elite101> i was on a tutorial on how to use aircrack and it sayed athero's? so i thought u only need that card?
<elite101> and since i have a linksys
<stdin> elite101: no, the madwifi driver is for only atheros. you need the driver for the card you have
<elite101> stdin, okay so it kinda patches that card for aircrack kinda thing? so i should be okay to use mine!!!?
<lewix> stdin, lewis@lewis-laptop:~$ sudo aireplay-ng -1 0 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo ath1
<lewix> ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX) failed: No such device
<Ahmuck> i need device detection.  i think it was kooka
<stdin> elite101: take a look at http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php to see if it will work for you
<stdin> lewix: is ath1 still there? in iwconfig
<Ahmuck> hrm, no, kooka \
<lewix> stdin, yes sir, ath0,ath1 and kis
<elite101> what is that type of connection anyways? ath1? i wave wlan0 and eth0/1
<Ahmuck> not what i was looking for ... i know it comes with kubutu by default, but i uninstall it because i have never had a scanner
<stdin> elite101: ath is for atheros, yours will be different
<lewix> stdin, wifi0 : no wireless extensions
<stdin> lewix: ok, try changing "ath1" to "kismet" or "kis"
<lewix> stdin,  no such device
<stdin> lewix: which one?
<lewix> stdin, both
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> lewix: you're on edgy yes?
<lewix> stdin, I believe so, kubuntu
<Graham> What's a good application that allows iso files to be mounted and unmounted easilly?
<genii> Graham It is pretty easy to do it manually
<Graham> I know, I just don't like to fuss around with it.
<Graham> I found gisomount, seems up to the job.
<stdin> Graham: you can use my little app if you want :) http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<stdin> lewix: ahh, the version in edgy is quite old, that may be the reason it's not working for you
<lewix> stdin, hmm
<stdin> !info aircrack-ng edgy
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: Wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 460 kB
<stdin> !info aircrack-ng
<stdin> ...
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 528 kB
<sparrw> Can anyone recommend WYSIWYG page layout software that can visibly arrange text across multiple pages that will be trimmed?  For making banners and such.  I know a lot of graphics programs can "just do" that sort of printing, but I want to see where the page breaks will be while editing.  InDesign can almost do it.  Scribus apparently can't.
<MaTiAz> hey, how do I determine which HDD is /dev/hda and which one's /dev/hdb?
<MaTiAz> I don't wanna clone the wrong one
<sparrw> mathieu: hda is primary master, hdb is primary slave
<stdin> MaTiAz: sudo fdisk -l should help
<lewix> stdin, shoul I upgrade
<stdin> lewix: it's up to you
<stdin> lewix: it works on feisty, because I've done it
<MaTiAz> stdin: hmm, dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb doesn't seem to work
<lewix> stdin, tell me what you think and Ill do it. ( i dont know how to upgrade though)
<stdin> MaTiAz: define "doesn't work"
* stdin isn't psychic
<MaTiAz> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/QyUwiI72.html
<MaTiAz> sorry :)
<lewix> stdin, also if you know a good tutorial please let me know
<stdin> lewix: there is a guide to upgrading here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<lewix> stdin, I use kubuntu :)
<magles> stdin: how do I remove application (console version) ?
<stdin> MaTiAz: try http://pcquest.ciol.com/content/linux/2005/105041202.asp
<harmental> hey guys....
<harmental> which is the best tool translate latex to html?? tex4ht? latex2html? tth? hevea?
<stdin> magles: apt-get remove package
<stdin> lewix: yes, I know, you're on the #kubuntu channel and I gave you the kubuntu instructions
<Graham> I think I'm gona have a go at setting up my own little iso mount routine.
<stdin> Graham: nah, just use mine :p
<Solifugus> What is Canonical's business model?  I have no idea where they make their money?
<lewix> stdin, I think you did a mistake then because I see the ubuntu instruction
<stdin> Solifugus: they make money with commercial support
<Graham> Solifugus: Mark Shuttleworth :P
<magles> stdin: thanks!
<stdin> lewix: you don't see
<Graham> stdin: But I'll be more impressed if I do my own.
<stdin> "Network upgrade for Kubuntu desktops (recommended)"
<stdin> Graham: heh, well fee free to steel/hack mine, to get you started
<Solifugus> but that doesn't make sense... it is extremely rare that any company has made money from technical support services...
<Graham> You know in Konquer you can right click a file and get an actions menu, is there I was to add to that menu?
<stdin> Solifugus: RedHat do
<elite101> stdin: i can only use my pci card for aircrack, mad-wifi doesnt support usb :( but it does support my pci/d-link!!! :)
<Solifugus> stdin: redhat makes it money from Professional Services--consulting support, and shut down their own non-enterprise business because tech. support was too expensive for them to provide.
<stdin> Graham: download my package, it has that. take a look in the installGUI.sh file
<stdin> Graham: hack away :)
<Graham> Fine...
<lewix> stdin, ok my bad :)
<stdin> Graham: it'll give you some ideas
<neusonce> ok guys, im almost in tears, i cant install flash or java, i have  followed every net guide you can throw at me
<Graham> But if there's anything I don't like, I'm gona edit the fuck out of it, mkay?
<neusonce> PLEASE GOD HELP
<stdin> Solifugus: TBH, canonical aren't really making a profit
<Agent_137> neusonce: are you using 64 bit os?
<stdin> Graham: it's GPL, do what you want with iy
<neusonce> yes i believe so
<Agent_137> neusonce: don't.
<stdin> !flash64 | neusonce
<neusonce>  how can i not ?
<Agent_137> flash isn't going to work unless you jump through a bunch of hoops, sacrifice a kitten, and get lucky
<ubotu> neusonce: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Solifugus> stdin: actually, their website seems to focus on "engineering and professional services" (http://www.canonical.com/)--so I guess it's the same as Redhat's business, essentially.
<Agent_137> install the 32 bit kbuntu
<neusonce> shut up ubotu
<stdin> Agent_137: flask is "ok" on 64bit now
<Solifugus> stdin: only redhat doesn't distribute their's for free...
<Agent_137> stdin: pics or shens. my SOUNDcard doesn't work in 64 bit, much less flash
<stdin> Agent_137: tried that guide?
<lewix> stdin, once it's done.  airodump, and aireplay are suppoed to work correctly, right?
<neusonce> whats the command to find out if youre machine is a 64 bit
<neusonce> -name
<neusonce> ?
<stdin> lewix: should do, they do here
<pag> neusonce, ie. uname -m
<Graham> stdin: I like it, but there's only one place I'll ever want it to mount so I'm gona change it a bit.
<Agent_137> stdin: no, but i see it's emulating 32 bit for firefox, that still doesn't sovle my soundcard issues
<stdin> Graham: fine :)
<Agent_137> further, it doesn't seem worth the effort to gain a little speed
<lewix> stdin, by the way , why do you always type in airodump-ng instead of airodum or aireplay-ng instead of aireplay
<chaotic_> how  come  microsoft outlook is not connecting to my mail servers
<neusonce> x86_64
<neusonce> god
<neusonce> no
<neusonce> OK
<chaotic_> i usto work   at comcast tech support so i know all the settings
<neusonce> IM WILLING TO SACRAFICE A SMALL EUROPEAN CHILD
<chaotic_> i know theyre good
<stdin> lewix: the OLD packages are without the -ng, but they aren't maintained anymore, so they are -ng now (next generation)
<Graham> stdin: I reckon you should make that into a package for the kubuntu repository.
<stdin> chaotic_: because outlook sux?
<lewix> stdin, ok thanks.. anyway I'll get back to you when the upgrade is done.thanks
<Agent_137> neusonce: try that guide stdin poasted if you haven't already. if that fails, just go back to 32 bit kbuntu, it'll work just fine on your 64 bit machine.
<stdin> Graham: I could, but it's just a shell script. and there is also fuseiso that can mount ISO (with fuse). but it's there for anyone who wants it
<Agent_137> neusonce: then installing flash is easy, just DL the tarball and drag it the contents into the appropriate folder for konq, don't bother with that /.flash-player-installer-stupid-ass-command shit
<neusonce> GOD DAMM
<stdin> !language | for all
<ubotu> for all: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Agent_137> ...
<neusonce>  do i need to download another version of ubuntu
<neusonce> i cant just change a setting or to ?
<Agent_137> you'd have to do a new version
<Agent_137> are you on kbuntu or ubuntu?
<neusonce> ......
<neusonce> ubuntu
<Agent_137> why
<neusonce> agnet
<Agent_137> kbuntu has better programs.
<Agent_137> and you're in the kbuntu channel
<Agent_137> kubuntu, rather
<neusonce> personaly  agent
<Graham> stdin: I know it's small but it's awesome.
<Agent_137> personaly.
<neusonce>  whats better
<neusonce> and if i can ask why
<stdin> Graham: thanks :)
<Agent_137> kubuntu is better because the programs are better
<Agent_137> it has digikam and a better mud client and if you -have- to have firefox you can install it
<Agent_137> but konq works just as well.
<neusonce> so i need to download kubuntu 32 bit
<Agent_137> also i find kopete superior to gaim.
<miles> konq's only pitfall is that it isnt supported by yahoo.com
<Agent_137> and it has Ktorrent which is a graphical torrent client that actually works fine
<neusonce> kubuntu is KDE
<Agent_137> who the hell uses yahoo for anything?
<Agent_137> yes neusonce.
<miles> mr. yahoo
<neusonce> yahoos evil
<neusonce>  ok
<miles> so is google
<miles> but i guess its the lesser of the two
<neusonce>  is KDE more stable ?
<Agent_137> google is not evil
<chaotic_> how do i get konversation to launch when i click  on an irc link
<neusonce> i use google
<Agent_137> google is borg evil.
<Agent_137> not malicious . . . just . . . all encompassing.
<neusonce>  i own google shares
<Agent_137> anyway neusonce, i had your same troubles
<Agent_137> and i'm offering you the solution i used. might be a better one, but mine definitely worked. so, that's that.
<neusonce>  and i guess i only really brought them becuase  i couldent believe that  a search engine could go  public
<neusonce>  why
<neusonce>  whats the key differnce between 32bit and 64
<Agent_137> 64bit offers speed advantages WHEN PROGRAMS ARE BUILT FOR IT
<Agent_137> which they aren't.
<BluesKaj> hardware support
<neusonce> by logic shoudent 64 bit be faster
<miles> and it really isnt that much of an advantage
<Agent_137> should be faster when shit is programmed to USE it
<Agent_137> which it isn't.
<Agent_137> give 64-bit another year or two.
<Agent_137> just like dual cores
<neusonce> i really need blender  will that be in kubuntu
<miles> half-life 2 64 bit ran a tad bit faster
<Agent_137> the hardware right now is WAY WAY WAY ahead of all software.
<BluesKaj> none at all , since most apps aren't written for it...and the hardware support sucks on my setup
<neusonce>   and will the net magically work lon kubuntu like on ubuntu
<stdin> chaotic_: take a look at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&id=92390
<Agent_137> if blender works on ubuntu and gnome it'll work on kde
<neusonce> ok
<neusonce>  serisouly
<neusonce> i was almost intears
<Agent_137> what do you mean the net?
<neusonce>  iv been trying for 4 days for a simple java program
<Agent_137> you'll have to install java and flash
<Agent_137> but it'll actually WORK
<Agent_137> once you've installed it
<Agent_137> there is some trouble getting konq to work with flash, but it's not systematic
<neusonce>  well the internet works on ubuntu with out any configuration
<neusonce>  i was expecting a hell of a time
<Agent_137> oh yea
<Agent_137> the same for kubuntu
<Agent_137> just not flash or java
<Agent_137> hey LISTen
<Agent_137> when you get it installed
<Agent_137> get the flash tarball from the flash site
<vzduch> !enter | ag
<ubotu> ag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vzduch> !enter | Agent_137
<ubotu> Agent_137: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stdin> Agent_137: you know flash is in the repos?
<Agent_137> wtf is repos.
<vzduch> omfg
<stdin> Agent_137: repositories
<Agent_137> oh. yea, doesn't work
<stdin> Agent_137:  oh yeah it does
<Agent_137> not for me
<Agent_137> tried it
<vzduch> works fine here
<stdin> Agent_137: it downloads the EXACT same file
<Agent_137> yea well it doesn't put it in the right spot, konq wouldn't find it on a scan
<stdin> Agent_137: yes, it will
<vzduch> and?  you can always put your own path into Konq
<Graham> stdin: How do I change the default location?
<Agent_137> stdin: IT DIDNT.
<neusonce> ok but a few more q's
<Agent_137> vzduch: yea, but not if i don't know where the hell the repo put the so file.
<stdin> Agent_137: it put a link in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and that's where konq looks
<neusonce>  linux is rather impervious to virus's, correct?
<Agent_137> stdin: konq looks in a lot of place, not just there, and if i'm having to move crap around after getting it from a repo, why the hell not just get it from the site?
<Agent_137> neusonce: not only does it have more robust security, no one bohters to write virii for it
<stdin> Agent_137: the package sets it up for you , so you don't have to move anything
<neusonce> why is that?
<neusonce> mutual respect ?
<neusonce> hatred for windows
<Agent_137> stdin: read my words: didn't f'ing work.
<stdin> read mine, it did
<Agent_137> GOOD
<Agent_137> IM GLAD
<stdin> i'm glad your glad, now we're all glad
<Agent_137> not sure, neusonce, but i imagine they don't want to pee in their own backyard, but also i imagine the linux community can respond faster to such threats.
<Agent_137> virii depend on security holes
<stdin> Graham: just remove all the places $dir is set and make it static
<Agent_137> and security holes are patched -real- quick in linux
<neusonce> so i should be downloading Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn with PC (Intel x86) ?
<neusonce> remember guys im a linux baby
<neusonce> i was once, i imagine like you
<neusonce> unknowledged in the ways of linux
<Agent_137> i'm still a noob, but yes, neusonce, that one.
<Graham> dir=/media/iso :)
<neusonce> man
<Agent_137> neusonce: i gotta get moving, PM me any questions if the channel at large doesn't answer them, and i'll take a look when i get back
<neusonce> i brought a 4k machine   and within a few weeks of putting up with vistas shit i was like, fuck this
<elite101> hey can u get a command prompt for Kubuntu???
<elite101> like a windows one
<Graham> Konsole
<stdin> !language | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cloakable> Graham: He might want a dos prompt rather than a bash one :P
<PriceChild> lol "like a windows one"
<stdin> you've been warned
<neusonce> thanks agent
<dr_willis> export PS1="C:"
<dr_willis> :)
<chaotic_> hey the ubuntu server is irc.freenode.net right
<cloakable> Yup
<elite101> yeah i need a cmd. i made this code to turn it into a mssenger by ip adress calling :) but i cant us terminal (obv)
<cloakable> Also irc.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> that is the freenode server, which hosts the ubuntu channel. and this one. :)
<Graham> freenode isn't ubuntu specific
<elite101> i my friend uses freenode (xchaT) hes onwindows
<Graham> ##linux #linuxforums #slackware #debian #fedora #redhat #opensuse
<chaotic_> just downloaded excursion was always my fav mirc script for windows
<cloakable> Graham: I know. Debian is on here too :)
<dr_willis> irc.ubuntu.com irc.freenode.net   - both are part of the freenode network.
<Graham> You get the idea :)
<elite101> chaotic_: where do i download that?
<Graham> dr_willis: Are you for real?
<Agent_137> neusonce: check the pm
<chaotic_> excursion.humr.org
<dr_willis> Why would you not think im real?
<gnomefreak> iirc irc.ubuntu.com IS irc.freenode.net
<Graham> stdin: What about actions > mount file, what does that do?
<elite101> is it just like the windows one
<dr_willis> !freenode
<gnomefreak> it fowards to freenode.net
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<stdin> yeah, it's an DNS alisa
<elite101> cant i get a friend to send me MSDOS and run it under wine???
<elite101> lol
<dr_willis> !info freedos
<ubotu> Package freedos does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<dr_willis> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-8 (feisty), package size 947 kB, installed size 2204 kB
<stdin> Graham: it runs the mountfile script in lines 102-125
<stdin> Graham: it basically calls the script with $file already set
<kenshin6x> hi! need help for monitor resolution! anybody can help me?
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dr_willis> checked there yet?
<Graham> stdin: You rule :)
<stdin> Graham: yes, yes I do :p
<Ryaren> hi
<Ryaren> how can i check what CD-ROMs i have?
<sveweck> uh, look around your room?
<sveweck> kidding :)
<kenshin6x> man, my resolution is instable, ! all time i startx my resolution start in 640x480 mode, but my xorg.conf is "OK"! other users of the my pc can use 1280x1024.. but at 2 days ago, my resolution no change... i use the command "xandr" for manual change, but when restart X all back again (640x480)... any solution for this? (sorry for my english)
<sveweck> look in media:/
<dr_willis> yea.. slashdot has a 'why linux has failed on the desktop' artical.. wonder how wrong it is...
<sveweck> (or /media if using kubuntu)
<Ryaren> but my problem is that any cd-roms connected
<sveweck> dr_willis: heh, another one?
<dr_willis> sveweck,  yep.. so far - it dont seem to actually say much
<sveweck> Ryaren: do you mean CD drives?
<dr_willis> a Kernel Developer got irate and ranted, and quit... that proves linux fails?
<Ryaren> yes
<Ryaren> No CD drives connected
<Ryaren> but i have
<Graham> stdin: Really, you need to put that script in the repositories.
<DexterF> someone ever installed fglrx and had random system lockups when using 3D apps like Google Earth?
<stdin> Graham:
<stdin> Graham: heh, I can always ask :p
<zombielion> im using kubuntu 7.04 what is a good prog to use to burn dvds to play on the dvd player
<logixoul> Ryaren:  maybe check KInfoCenter -> CD-ROM
<elite101> i need a better dos the excurision is .rar?
<logixoul> zombielion: k3b
<kenshin6x> man, my resolution is instable, ! all time i startx my resolution start in 640x480 mode, but my xorg.conf is "OK"! other users of the my pc can use 1280x1024.. but at 2 days ago, my resolution no change... i use the command "xandr" for manual change, but when restart X all back again (640x480)... any solution for this? (sorry for my english) ... anybody can help me?
<dr_willis> DexterF,  ive just had hanging issues when loggint out.. not tried googleearth however.
<elite101> anyone know of a good dos prompt
<DexterF> zombielion: only burn an iso or incl mastering?
<dr_willis> elite101,  you may want to try tio make a little more sence.
<logixoul> kenshin6x: don't repeat so often ;) . 10 minutes is ok, 2 minutes is not
<elite101> i need a dos prompt for kubuntu
<Graham> stdin: Either you do it, or I do.
<logixoul> elite101: the proper term is "console" or "terminal". remember that.
<DexterF> dr_willis: had some weird problem back then on slackware, video wouls stop for a second or so once every 1-2 hours. when this occured and 3D was active, system froze. haven't seen that on kub so far tho
<elite101> lol no not really
<logixoul> elite101: you can use Konsole for that.
<zombielion> i just want to take a avi and burn it to a dvd to watch  on the dvd player
<elite101> no u cant
<ph3r> How can I turn digital sound output off?
<elite101> lol
<logixoul> elite101: ?
<stdin> Graham: heh, you can if you want :p
<elite101> is there  a way i can download MSDOS?
<zombielion> maybe if i used it for like a picture slide show to play on the dvd player i might want to add a menu or something
<dr_willis> elite101,  not legally, there is a freedos alternative
<DexterF> zombielion: different. need to convert to mpeg2 first, then master a dvd. there's apps for that tho. look in Adept.
<logixoul> elite101: and this has what to do with KDE?
<ph3r> How can I turn digital sound output off? ?
<elite101> ohh nvm
<Graham> stdin: I shall.
<dr_willis> elite101,  ther are also dos emulators under linux.  time to hit google. I  mentioned them earlier
<elite101> okat
<dr_willis> dosbox - runs most old dos games very well.
<chaotic1> im back
<chaotic1> do guys see colors on me its set by default
<elite101> lol the one person said konsole is no diff then dos. lmao type ipconfig or ipconfig/all.
<ismael__> how can I install my vivanco IseeU webcam in ubuntu?
<logixoul> Hi. I have both GRUB (one in MBR and another one in a Wubi virtual partition) and the NT bootloader (in the Windows partition). I wanna get rid of the MBR GRUB (so I go straight into the NT bootloader). How do I do that?
<elite101> terminal is for bash i need plain dos
<dr_willis> ismael__,  id do somt googling on that webcam and linux to even see if its supported at all. Ive got several webcams here with no linux support.
<BluesKaj> kenshin6x, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> logixoul: you need to run "fixmbr" from the windows restore CD
<dr_willis> elite101,  then install a dos emulator.
<dr_willis> the 'terminal' can run several shells, bash, csh, fish, others... :)
<elite101> okay i am i need dos to open up a .bat file i made
<logixoul> stdin: Right, ok. Do you know if that will retain the current OS selection menu I have in there? (Kubuntu and Windows)
<dr_willis> elite101,  we are back to 'install a dos emulator' then...
<vzduch> logixoul: you're contradicting yourself.. you said you want to get rid of Grub
<stdin> logixoul: it will overwrite grub and just go to the ntldr, I don't know if it can boot linux tho.
<vzduch> it can, I've done it before
<logixoul> vzduch: yep. Didn't you know the NT bootloader also has the OS-choice-menu feature? :)
<stdin> logixoul: but can it boot linux?
<Graham> stdin: I don't have a clue how to make a .deb file... none at all.
<stdin> you should check before
<vzduch> I guess it can't _boot_ Linux.. it can pass to a Linux bootloader
<logixoul> exactly :)
<stdin> !packaging | Graham take a look
<ubotu> Graham take a look: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<vzduch> iirc, I had it call a Grub installed on the / partition
<vzduch> but when the Grub in the MBR calls the ntldr via chainloader it's no different, only the other way round
<elite101> what is there just a link i can download it from? or use adept or something
<logixoul> stdin: one of my GRUBs is installed on a virtual partition (a loopmounted file from a NTFS partition). It's what the NT bootloader boots for me.
<vzduch> and you can configure Grub to not show on boot
<Silent_G> hello
<Silent_G> can someone tell me how to compile a custom program
<logixoul> vzduch: yeah, but for that I need to have a separate configfile. Is there a way to do that?
<Silent_G> i mean if i created a C++ document and i want to compile it how do i do it?
<vzduch> Silent_G: the program should come w/ instructions on how to build
<Silent_G> vzduch,
<Silent_G> no its a program i made
<Silent_G> just a small program
<pag> Silent_G, simple c++? g++ file -o file2
<vzduch> and if you wrote it yourself you should know how to use a compiler.. o0
<dr_willis> vzduch,  :)
<dr_willis> helloworld.c
<Silent_G> yes im taking a tutrial on C++ language
<Silent_G> how to write programmes
<pag> Silent_G, ie. g++ code.cc -o myfirstexe
<stdin> Silent_G: get a good book, it helps
<Silent_G> on windows i used to have DevC++ wich has a gui and i used the compile button and compiled automatic
<vzduch> even these have instructions on how to use gcc/g++
<stdin> Silent_G: kdevelop is a nice IDE
<Silent_G> in what format should the files be save for the gcc to compile them?
<Silent_G> i dont think .cpp like dev right?
<stdin> Silent_G: just text files, the extention doesn't really mater, but normally .cpp, .cc and .c++ are all good
<Silent_G> ah ok
<vzduch> the file extension is arbitrary.. convention is .c for C source code and .cpp/.cc/.c++/.cxx for C++ source code
<logixoul> Hey, what happens if GRUB can't find its configfile (or the partition it used to be on)?
<eagles0513875> anyone running a x86_64 system
<Silent_G> and in what format will the gcc make the compiled file?
<stdin> Silent_G: ELF on linux
<Silent_G> ic
<Silent_G> that file without extension?
<logixoul> yes
<Silent_G> also do someone know a good c++ tutrial
<Silent_G> or a book maybe
<Silent_G> but i prefer online
<logixoul> ask in ##c++
<stdin> Silent_G: the book I'm reading now is "C++, A Beginer's Guide", by Herbert Schildt
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I'm running x86 on my AMD64
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what version of kde u running
<Silent_G> stdin,  is it an online book ? or a book to buy?
<BluesKaj> 3.5.7
<stdin> Silent_G: paperback
<Silent_G> * ke- has quit ("( www.nnscript.de :: NoNameScript 4.02 :: www.XLhost.de )")
<Silent_G> how can he use noname script on linux
<Silent_G> O_O
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ok what is ur music encoded in
<BluesKaj> wav
<vzduch> Silent_G: mIRC is said to run in Wine
<vzduch> *ugh*
<eagles0513875> crap
<eagles0513875> just realized something
<Silent_G> oh is ee
<Silent_G> * i see
<Silent_G> noname script rocks
<vzduch> Use force. Use irssi.
<lewix> stdin, it takes a long ass time :)
<BluesKaj> vzduch, yes, mirc runs fine in wine
<stdin> lewix: yeah :p
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: u wont have my problem cuz in gutsy they use the next version of xine
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: u dont have a machine with gutsy on it do ya
<chaotic1> hey guys how do i get mirc to open up when i click on irc links
<BluesKaj> I use wav cuz I'm a bit of an audio snob , don't care or lossless codecs
<Silent_G> vzduch, but irssi is not gui
<stdin> BluesKaj: flac?
<BluesKaj> correction: lossy
<vzduch> Silent_G: where's the problem w/ that?
<eagles0513875> stdin: im going nuts with this gutsy issue i have i need another 64bit usr to confirm it
<vzduch> BluesKaj: do you ever hear a difference between WAV/FLAC and >128kbps Ogg Vorbis?
<stdin> eagles0513875: i'm on 32bit
<vzduch> eagles0513875: ask in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> stdin: i know im just saying
<eagles0513875> nobody in there seems to have one
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I don't mind flac, cuz it's lossless, but not a fan of mp3 , altho i do tolerate it for a while on internet radio :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im still trying to figure out how with alsa my audio sounds so much better than in winblows
<stdin> BluesKaj: ogg/vorbis dose retain a lot of quality at lower bitrates than compared to mp3
<BluesKaj> vzduch, yeah,.. being a drummer the cymbals sounds are especially thin and flangy sounding and guitars as well
<lewix> stdin, do I have to restart after the upgrade
<neverblue> eagles0513875, send me your report when you have it complete :)
<stdin> lewix: yeah, when it's finished
<lewix> stdin, it's finished. brb
<eagles0513875> neverblue: lol it wont be for quite some time it looks like cuz no other gutsy 64bit user seems to have the problem
<neverblue> :)
<eagles0513875> neverblue: u wanna try and help me
<logixoul> Guys, what happens if GRUB can't find its configfile (or even the partition it used to be on)?
<lewix> how do I find out the edgy version im using
<venik> does anyone know how to clear the screen in Kopete?
<stdin> !version | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<eagles0513875> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !libxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logixoul> !xinelib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinelib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> lol
<neverblue> eagles0513875, sometimes #xmms knows a thing or two about audio
<eagles0513875> whats xmms
<lewix> If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository, also add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main
<eagles0513875> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<lewix> I don't understand that step
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok ill go in there
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, xmms is similar (in looks, at least) to Winamp
<lewix> stdin, see above please
<neverblue> eagles0513875, when a person types something with a # in front of it, usually means an irc channel
<neverblue> xmms is based on winamp
<logixoul> it's not
<stdin> lewix: but you aren't on edgy
<logixoul> it's a winamp clone
<lewix> stdin, : it's still the upgrade part
<lewix> stdin, I just clicked on upgrade..I didn't add that repository
<stdin> lewix: can you choose to ignore/continue?
<eagles0513875> neverblue: forgot what that channel was for
<lewix> stdin, ok let me be clear. I opened adept manager and just clicked on upgrade. now I just saw that I skipped that step
<edulix> can knetworkmanager setpup proxies? because in different networks I have different proxies...
<edulix> (or no proxy at all)
<neverblue> eagles0513875, they know their shit about audio
* runlevelten scrolls up
<neverblue> you just have to word your questions carefully
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> neverblue: ok lol
<venik> Is Kopete still being developed, or is it eclipsed by Pidgin?
<lewix> stdin, the upgrade is done though, but I skipped that step and I'm not sure if it was necessary
* runlevelten notices he's not the only one to suffer random lockups with current fglrx releases.
<stdin> lewix: if you didn't add the kubuntu.org kde-3.5.6 repo to your sources then that's ok
<lewix> stdin, should I?
<logixoul> venik: it's still in development. Pidgin is an unrelated project.
<BluesKaj> Kopete works quite well, I don't see the need for pidgin ...found it clunky
<neverblue> ;)
<venik> I tried file transfer in both, but it failed in both
<runlevelten> pidgin is has an ugly, badly designed interface
<stdin> lewix: no, it was if you did add it before, then you'd have to do that. if you didn't then you can ignore it
<eagles0513875> i love kopete
<runlevelten> more of a gnome app ;)
<eagles0513875> runlevelten: its renamed gaim lol
<venik> does anyone know how to clear the screen in Kopete?
<runlevelten> indeed it is
<stdin> venik: look in the menus??
<lewix> stdin, ok cool I restart now
<BluesKaj> Konversation has a few flaws but i prefer it to xchat for IRC
<Yorokobi> venik, does Ctl-l work ?
<venik> I did, of course-- did not find it
<venik> no
<Yorokobi> venik, drop it and use screen+irssi :)
<venik> wtf is that?
* Yorokobi shamelessly plugs his IRC client of choice
<stdin> maybe you can't do it in kopete, it's not a real IRC client anyway
<Yorokobi> !info irssi | venik
<ubotu> venik: irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<venik> I much prefer irc clients, like Klient, but many of my friends use Yahoo and AIM messengers, so...
<Yorokobi> !info bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 308 kB, installed size 780 kB
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: I meant to say, you should consider extracting the contents of $KDEDIR/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml and using it in your konversationrc
<eagles0513875> neverblue: xmms room is dead
<stdin> venik: you can't use 2 apps?
<Yorokobi> screen+irssi+bitlbee = terminal irc/im happiness
<logixoul> Guys, what happens if GRUB can't find its configfile (or even the partition it used to be on)?
<eagles0513875> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<venik> you can't use 2 Operating Systems?  Of course we can, but one is better than two
<runlevelten> a small awk script could probably turn it into something you can just >>
<vzduch> eagles0513875: what do you expect of an app that's been unmaintained for 4 years?
<Yorokobi> logixoul, something "not good" probably. Try it and find out.
<venik> or three
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, err..how would I do that, not much of a scripter
<eagles0513875> lol whose maintaining it now
<stdin> venik: linux philosophy: make an app that does one thing, but does it well
<vzduch> it's still being packaged, but not even bugfixes
<stdin> s/app/tool
<logixoul> Yorokobi: sure, but I'm afraid I might be unable to get back to my Kubuntu and reverse the operation then
<pag> logixoul, it'll say that error has occured, and you can't get past that point.
<stdin> logixoul: you can always reinstall grub
<runlevelten> I don't really IRC in kopete, but you can do almost anything you want with kopete through scripting
<venik> OK-- irc, AIM-clone, Yahoo Messenger clone, Google Talk clone...
<logixoul> pag: Ah, thanks
<stdin> google talk = jabber
<venik> yes, I am using Kopete with GT (Jabber)
<lewix> stdin, ok
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: You could either pull it out manually then using kxmledit, or you could use sed/awk
<eagles0513875> ever room i need to help me try fix my issue is dead
<runlevelten> sed is much easier for newbies :)
<logixoul> stdin: but can I install it to 2 separate places (with different configs), if I have only one Kubuntu installation?
<BluesKaj> I run konversation due to it's simple and familiar interface ..Kopete is ok for IM but i don't bother using it on IRC
<stdin> lewix: try it now, 1st use the airmon-ng command then the others
<lewix> what was the command again? to check the version
<lewix> stdin, ok
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: and contrary to what some people think, konversation is perfectly scriptable :)
<cox377> anyone of there is anyway to archive in evolution mail?
<venik> I am using Konversation for irc, to chat with you guys now
<stdin> logixoul: why would you want/need to?
<runlevelten> You could easily make a konversation bot using a language of your choice.
<venik> and Kopete to emulate the other chatting programs
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, I got a script to autload an IRC Server list, but i couldn't get it to work
<lewix> stdin, sudo airmon-ng start ath1 or wifi0?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, ,.. in konverstion
<venik> file transfer, if it worked on Kopete, would be a great help for me
<stdin> lewix: wifi0, but I think you'll need to remake the drivers first, to make it work
<zoohouse> I have a bin file in my home dir, if I want to be able to run that app in console, do I need to place a link to a ~/bin dir?? Iv done this and it's not working...
<zoohouse> I mean I placed a link to the file in my ~/bin dir
<stdin> lewix: so do "cd /usr/src/madwifi-0.9.3.1/ ; make clean ; make && make install"
<lewix> stdin, I think its working :) airodump
<lewix> stdin, now let's try aireplay
<StoneNewt> you'tr gonna fund it any which way you look at it
<StoneNewt> meh!
<lewix> ohh I have to remake ? stdin
<stdin> lewix: to make aireplay work properly
<stdin> lewix: but try without first
<logixoul> stdin: Because I need the following setup: The first GRUB unconditionally chainloads a NT bootloader, which in turn gives me a choice between Windows and the "second GRUB". This second GRUB, then, boots unconditionally into Kubuntu. (the reason I can't just go without the first GRUB is: otherwise I would need to install the NT bootloader to the MBR while retaining its menu, and I don't know how to do that)
<Yorokobi> zoohouse, 'chmod +x binfile' then './binfile' to execute it
<logixoul> stdin: slightly headache inducing, I know =)
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: if you find and open your konversationrc, you'll find it's fairly self explanatory how to add them, and the serverlist from kopete is in/opt/kde3/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml
<lewix> stdin, ok done
<zoohouse> Yorokobi: no no I mean that I want to be able to run the app regardless of my pwd. Just like you can type a command and it runs. Know what I mean? I want the app to run like a command
<lewix> stdin, too late Im remaking
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, konversationrc?
<lewix> stdin, it's done . now im trying aireplay-ng
<stdin> lewix: ok
<runlevelten> sorry, it's not /opt/kde3 by default, it's /usr/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml
<Yorokobi> zoohouse, move it to /usr/local/bin then check the output of 'echo $PATH' to see if /usr/local/bin is there, if not, 'PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin; export PATH'
<lewix> stdin, please specify a bssid (-b)
<zoohouse> thanks
<stdin> logixoul: you just edit the C:\boot.ini file (IIRC)
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: find ~ -name "konversationrc"
<stdin> lewix: the bssid is the thing that looks like a MAC address, in the form of XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<runlevelten> (it's in .kde/share/config btw)
<logixoul> stdin: Marvelous, this seems to solve the whole problem! Thanks.
<stdin> logixoul: :)
<joe4288> hey i have a little problem
<joe4288> its happened twice now
<stdin> lewix: you get it from either kismet or "iwlist ath0 scan"
<joe4288> randomly when i turn the comp on after the kde log in screen before kde boots up ill lose the signal to the monitor
<DexterF> does it come back?
<OuZo> how can i make my normal user start kdm, instead of root? thanks
<joe4288> yea if i restart the comp
<lewix> stdin, I did sudo aireplay-ng -3 -a 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo ath1
<DexterF> joe4288: viceo card?
<joe4288> DexterF: its a onboard geforce 6100-m9
<joe4288> DexterF: its a biostart mother board
<stdin> lewix: change -a to -b
<joe4288> "star"
<DexterF> hmm. standard driver or did you install the binary nv?
<joe4288> DexterF: im useing nvidia-gxl-new i think
<joe4288> DexterF: it might just be nvidia-new cant remeber
<DexterF> hmm. fesity?
<DexterF> gnn. feisty?
<joe4288> DexterF: i do know nvidia-gxl doesnt work yes its feisty
<DexterF> I'd give hte binary driver a shot
<DexterF> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe4288> DexterF: i was using nv before
<hacker> hi
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: you can print that file to screen without xml tags by stripping them with sed
<joe4288> DexterF: but i want to use beryl so i updated the driver
<DexterF> joe4288: oh, wait.
<eagles0513875> avoid the xmms channel they r total jerks
<DexterF> i just read up on thsi. looks like glx-new actually *is* the binary driver
<hacker> i know
<lewix> stdin, now it says please specify a source MAC(-h)
<runlevelten> ie: sed -e 's/<[^>] *>//g' /usr/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml
<joe4288> DexterF: well im going to see if maybe i used the wrong 1
<DexterF> I have an ATi myself, so maybe someone else's comment here would help rather. on beryl: well, if you can live without it for the moment, do so. it's unstable and buggy anyway
<stdin> lewix: put -h then the mac address of ath1 in there, use ifconfig ath1 to find it
<joe4288> DexterF: theres 3 diffrenet nvidia drivers i think
<hacker> yeah
<joe4288> DexterF: and i know for a fact gxl doesnt work fore me
<orbisvicis> i cant seem to get nfs working with guarddog ... all i need to do is permit Network File System - Sun Microsystems
<nasty> how is every one
<DexterF> nope, sorry, then im outta ideas here.
<orbisvicis> ... i think
<joe4288> DexterF: well i dont know if im going to use it or not i just wanted to see it and try it out a little
<DexterF> orbisvicis: what's guarddog?
<stdin> DexterF: iptables GUI, like firestarter
<orbisvicis> DexterF, kde iptables configurator
<DexterF> joe4288: its fun and has one or two nifty features but it's not like it makes kde a whole new experience.
<joe4288> DexterF: yea i know
<DexterF> orbisvicis: hmm... guess you need to use NFS on IP then and assign the daemons and clients fixed IPs
<joe4288> DexterF: but doesnt change the fact that i have a weird little problem now
<DexterF> err, bullsh!t, IP, NFS on TCP of course
<joe4288> DexterF: well thanks g2g
<DexterF> yw
<admin2> f
<DexterF> there's howtos on that, google
<admin2> hey theres a bug in nickserv
<lewix> stdin, sudo aireplay-ng -3 -b 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo -h ath1 06-11-F5-8D-E0-F1-D0-E3-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<admin2> i just logged in with an already used nick!
<lewix> stdin, invalid source mac adress
<stdin> lewix: ahh, try 06:11:F5:8D:E0:F1:D0:E3
<orbisvicis> description of guarddogs NFS service: portmapper:111 (tcp/udp) - mountd any port - nfsd port 2049 tcp/udp
<stdin> adminh: ??
<orbisvicis> is that right ?
<lewix> stdin, the same
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, /opt/kde3/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml ...can't be found
<admin2> change nick to admin2
<eagles0513875> this is pissing me off
<Moderator> what
<eagles0513875> !language |eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, I do have konversationrc open , however
<orbisvicis> that is right ... so i dont know why it isnt working through guarddog
<eagles0513875> Moderator: lol i cant find anyone who is familiar with xine coding to help me debug a bug
<stdin> lewix: ahh, try F5:8D:E0:F1:D0:E3
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: it's not in opt/kde3 by default, I remembered that after saying it:)
<Moderator> oops
<runlevelten> [18:03] <runlevelten> sorry, it's not /opt/kde3 by default, it's /usr/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml
<eagles0513875> anyone in here able to read code lol
<hacker> i am
<lewix> stdin, the same
<hacker> i only read c
<hacker> and python
<runlevelten> you can read it with the tags stripped out using that sed snippet up there ^ :)
<eagles0513875> whats xine programmed in
<hacker> no idea
<hacker> i use vlc
<hacker> it is codec-free.
<stdin> lewix: you need to move "ath1" to the end of the command
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> anyone else able to read code that uses xine
<eagles0513875> and knows how to debug
<hacker> it will play anything.
<stdin> eagles0513875: looks like it's written in C
<hacker> figures
<orbisvicis> where does guarddog/iptables keep logs ?
<runlevelten> Does it play DRM-infected windows media?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, sed snippet? ...your speaking a lingo that's not familiar to me :)
<lewix> stdin, it seems to work now but I dont see packets on airodump
<lewix> anymore
<hacker> i think it might.
<stdin> orbisvicis: probably syslog or kernlog
<hacker> i use a mac
<runlevelten> drop this in a console: sed -e 's/<[^>] *>//g' /usr/share/apps/kopete/ircnetworks.xml
<hacker> so i dont have any.
<runlevelten> that will print the list without all the xml tags :)
<orbisvicis> stdin, where are those ?
<elite101> Hey i am in my Display Setting's Network tab and My video card (nvidia vanta) wont let me configure it. the button is shaded out? not clickable?
<hacker> it doesnt play itunes though.
<lewix> stdin, so I have "read 0 packets......sent 0 packets...:"
<stdin> lewix: you have to wait
<elite101> hardware tab*
<stdin> orbisvicis: in /var/log
<jhutchins_lt> elite101: Do you have an "admin mode" button or checkbox?
<eagles0513875> hacker:  u might be able to help me but let me see if i can get any info out of anyone in the xine room first
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, gotcha ...copy n paste
<elite101> 1sec i might lol
<hacker> ok
<lewix> stdin, you sure? because it's like airodump is not working
<hacker> i will be moderator
<orbisvicis> ty
<elite101> stupid me lol
<Moderator> ha
<elite101> jhutchins_It: thanks
<eagles0513875> Moderator: lol im conused lol
<neusonce> whats an intresting name " hacker"
<hacker> yeah
<stdin> lewix: it has to get some packets before it can send them
<hacker> why are you confused
<lewix> stdin, let me try to do it step by step again because I did aireplay before airodump
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> hacker: u a moderator of the channel or something lol
<hacker> i am, though. everyoner talking about different stuff
<neusonce> !register
<hacker> no
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> hacker may i pm ya
<stdin> lewix: you can try running that command in another shell, but with "-1 0" instead of "-3" too
<hacker> i just am amazed by the lack of security.
<eagles0513875> lol
<thrilla> problem
<elite101> it says my video card is a RIVA TNT? but its a Nvidia vanta?
<lewix> stdin, becuase I dont see any connection on airodump either
<lewix> stdin, ok I try it
<eagles0513875> hacker: did u get my pm
<thrilla> alt install cd is crashing on me
<neusonce> hey guys whats the linux  terminal command for the dos format c:
<hacker> no im unregistered
<elite101> lol reads it as 256kb ram? i have mb ram?
<eagles0513875> hacker: u should register
<stdin> neusonce: huh? that doesn't make sense
<hacker> not right now sorry
<eagles0513875> ok
<phiona> neu: cd .. ?
<thrilla> can anyone WHO KNOWS what they are doing help me
<hacker> what about email. i have i great spam filter
<neusonce> ok the msdos  way of wiping clean your harddrive befoer you reinstall is format c:
<hacker> nate.techboy128@gmail.com
<eagles0513875> !ask |thrilla
<ubotu> thrilla: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> thrilla,  check the checksum, for a start on the cd and the iso file.
<dr_willis> i gotta go. byeee
<eagles0513875> hacker: mine is eagles051387
<stdin> neusonce: ahh, the installer will do that for you
<thrilla> already did that
<eagles0513875> hacker: @gmail.com
<neusonce> no no no
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<neusonce>  of got some logical partitions i wanna get rid of
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<hacker> email me instead of pm
<neusonce>  and i need to keep some stuff safe in the d :
<stdin> neusonce: you can't do it from a mounted disk
<eagles0513875> hacker: sent u chat invite
<stdin> neusonce: and format isn't the same as removing partitions
<lewix> stdin, failed: no such device
<neusonce> well this computer wont let me boot into dos
<jcku393> does anyone know how to figure out what chipsets you have in your hardware, i need better display drivers for my new monitor
<neusonce> i need to do a clean format
<thrilla> the installer is getting to 85% then crashing
<hacker> what is that
<stdin> lewix: make sure you put ath1 at the end
<stdin> !format | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lewix> stdin, yep
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: clean format so you can re-install Windows?
<neusonce> NO
<stdin> lewix: post the command you used
<neusonce> GOD HELL NO
<neusonce>  I JUST WANNA FORMAT SO I KNOW ITS CLEAN
<stdin> neusonce: man mkfs < read
<jussi01> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: What then?  And watch the language, children present.
<neusonce>  iv got a 330hdd and its only saying iv got 300 aviable
<thrilla> and someone told me to try pressing ctrl+alt+right arrow when it crashes
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: What you need to do depends on what you plan to use the partition for.
<thrilla> that does nothing
<jhutchins_lt> thrilla: Did you verify your disk?
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m3adbd282
<neusonce>  i "need" to clean info from my hardisk
<thrilla> yes
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: What you need to do depends on what you plan to use the partition for.
<jhutchins_lt> thrilla: Standard or Alt disk?
<runlevelten> you want to wipe information? What, wipe securely?
<thrilla> the package it crashes on is
<thrilla> openoffice.org-java-common
<thrilla> alt disk
<neusonce> yes
<jhutchins_lt> thrilla: It's possible that it's just taking a long time to install that very large packge.
<hacker> eagles
<neusonce> securely
<runlevelten> You should use thermite-based data rearrangement to securely remove the data from it.
<stdin> lewix: put -h before 06-11-F5-8D-E0-F1-D0-E3 and change it to "F5:8D:E0:F1:D0:E3"
<thrilla> how long should i wait?
<neusonce> is KDE  more stable ?
<hacker> eagles
<hacker> imback
<runlevelten> Thermite formatting isn't cheap or safe though, heh
<neusonce> and what are the fundemental difference's between kde and gnome
<hacker> eagles
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m1d5f3e40
<neusonce> no
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: There's a floppy-based distribution called Darik's Boot and Nuke - http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<runlevelten> Gnome sucks. Kde, less so.
<thrilla> the way the GUI looks
<neusonce> i highly doubt
<neusonce> i will be useing  thermite
<thrilla> so go rent a wood chipper
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: That will securely erase the partitions.
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrrr
<runlevelten> It's the only guaranteed method of secure data removal, heh#
<neusonce> my computer so new it aint got a floppy
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: There are ways to do it manually from Linux too.
<neusonce> however i should still be able to load on a cd
<runlevelten> thrilla: I used to do some forensic data retrieval, and we got (relatively speaking) a lot of data back from a disk that had been chopped into small pieces.
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: It's also available for CD and DVD.  Have a look at that page and come back if you have questions.
<neusonce> i just need to keep the d: partiton the rest of them are snaky logical partitions
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: So what are you going to do with them?
<stdin> lewix: try  sudo aireplay -1 0 -a 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo -h F5:8D:E0:F1:D0:E3 ath
<thrilla> run: you cann't get data off a disk the size of wood chips
<lewix> stdin, no such device
<stdin> lewix: yeah, put ath1, insread of ath
<chuso> Hi :)
<chuso> First of all sorry for my English
<neusonce> well the only reason i wanna keep the d: partiton "if its still there" is to make sure just in case i ever need windows again iv got a back up
<lewix> stdin, error
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: drive letters are only meaningful within windows.
<neusonce> shhhh linux baby
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: Anyway, like I said, read the web page I sent you.
<stdin> !es | chuso
<ubotu> chuso: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> lewix: what error?
<chuso> i'm running kubuntu feisty, and i'm trying to mount an external ntfs partition. I have just installed ntfs-3g, ntfs-config, and added my user to fuse group, but i'm not able to mount the partiton. Thanks in advance :)
<lewix> stdin, the same one as in the pastebin
<neusonce>  2 hours 18 mins till i get kubuntu
<stdin> lewix: you used "sudo aireplay-ng -1 0 -a 00:18:01:87:D8:A5 -e Torrilo -h F5:8D:E0:F1:D0:E3 ath1" ?
<chuso> stdin: I know those chanels :/ thanks anyway
<runlevelten> thrilla, how big is wood chip size?
<neusonce> so whats the difference between  the desktops
<lewix> stdin,  yes sir...exactly
<stdin> chuso: btw, permissions don't apply until you logout and back in, so try that
<lewix> stdin, why don't we just do it from scratch step by step to see what's wrong
<runlevelten> oh, thrilla went :)
<jhutchins_lt> chuso: Have you rebooted since you installed the 3g stuff?
<stdin> lewix: ok
<chuso> ok stdin, thanks a lot :) i'm going to check it
<H4xC0r> i would you like run perl script in my apache server
<eagles0513875> hacker: pm me again lol
<hacker> hi
<lewix> stdin, do I have to type in airmon--ng start wifi0?
<stdin> lewix: no
<lewix> stdin, ok..so now airodump
<elite_hacker> lmao
<runlevelten> hacker128: why are you continually changing your nick?
<runlevelten> You're making me dizzy
<hacker128> im not
<lewix> stdin, in iwconfig I can see ath0 and ath1
<elite101> lol yes thirty times a minute
<elite101> moderator,hacker,hacker128
<hacker128> elitehacker is apparantly a cracker.
<elite101> lol
<elite101> its elite101
<elite101> if u think u can hack? why not joing #hacker ?
<elite101> or #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> lewix: ok, see if kismet works
<neusonce> you need to be invited dont you ?
<elite101> how do i change the apperance of KDE so its got the Black and grey look? and appearnce packs to download?
<lewix> stdin, it works but no connection on it just like airodump
<hacker128> i hack not crack
<hacker128> mr elite
<runlevelten> h
* runlevelten oops's
<neusonce> and the difference is  mr hacker ???
<elite101> exact? join #hacker
<stdin> lewix: kismet and airodump interfere with eachother, only use one at a time
<hacker128_> no
<jhutchins_lt> Guys, we do have some active support conversations going on here, could you move the chatter to offtopic please?
<lewix> stdin, that's what I did
<elite101> thats what i said
<elite101> #kubuntu-offtopic
<lewix> stdin, do you think that my lan connection interfere
<jhutchins_lt> elite101: They're called themes for kde.
<elite101> how do i apply them?
<stdin> lewix: not if it's wired
<stdin> !changethemes | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<lewix> stdin,  it is
<jhutchins_lt> elite101: http://www.kde-look.org/
<elite101> thanks
<lewix> stdin, iwlist ath0 scan: I can see 4 AP
<chuso> stdin: it didn't work :(
<stdin> lewix: airodump onld dumps packets it sees, you need to initiate the packets with aireplay now
<elite101> i got some 3D looking desktop's that look really good and changed the colour of my taskbar but everthing else is stil blue and white lol
<stdin> chuso: what does "ls -l /dev/fuse" show?
<chuso> crw-rw---- 1 root fuse 10, 229 2007-07-24 19:17 /dev/fuse
<stdin> chuso: and "groups|grep fuse" shows output?
<elite101> and how can i make firefox my default browser? uninstall konqueror?
<chuso> yes it do
<stdin> elite101: no, in system settings -> default applications
<chuso> my user is in fuse group
<elite101> okay
<chuso> but I still cannot mount ntfs partitions
<stdin> chuso: what happens when you try to mount the partition?
<chuso> stdin: you mean trying to mount with sudo?
<stdin> chuso: no, when you try to mount it, what happens ?
<chuso> if so, its mounted without write premissions (for the root user). I think its not using a suitable driver
<stdin> chuso: how are you trying to mount it?
<chuso> stdin: with mount command
<chuso> mount /dev/sde1 /path
<lewix> stdin, I tried to run aireplay and it says device or ressource busy...
<stdin> chuso: you need to put "-t ntfs-3g" on the end
<krzysiek> czesc
<kamui> is there a linux manga reader or image viewer that can read manga in rar format?
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<krzysiek> hi
<stdin> kamui: rar is an archive
<stdin> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<chuso> stdin: ok :) it tells me the device was not correctly unmounted, so its locked. I'm going to unmount under windows
<stdin> lewix: hmm, what command did you use?
<chuso> thank you very very much stdin!
<stdin> :)
<kamui> no kidding, I you arne't supposed to extract the contents, they're sorted inside the rar additionally programs like CDisplay for windows do it fine
<chuso> and thank you for trying to understand my English!
<kamui> just asking if there was a linux image viewer that can view inside of rars
<lewix> stdin, aireplay-ng -3 -a xxxxxxxxx -e xxx -h xx
<neusonce> the kde desktop im looking at seems much more  dare i say windows like. than  anything i seen outside windows
<runlevelten> kamui: All they generally do is extract the data to a temporary location, provide it to you, and delete the temp data when done.
<runlevelten> You can do this yourself if you wish...
<stdin> lewix: what's all the x's?
<kamui> runlevelten, CDisplay decompresses on the fly, its fine, it apears there's nothing available that anyone knows about
<kamui> Im using this on HPC with linux installed, leaves me with less than stellar options for decompression
<neusonce> dose anybody know of a program that can mask youre ip though a proxy or any other method
<stdin> neusonce: for what purpose?
<neusonce> privacy
<jhutchins_lt> kamui: just unrar it.
<neusonce> the reason why
<stdin> on what? IRC, WWW ... ?
<jhutchins_lt> kamui: unrar will assemble it from a chopped-up rar too.
<jhutchins_lt> kamui: It's so easy in linux that nobody's ever bothered to make it easier.
<neusonce> is  my last os VISTA  got a zob.trojan and basicalyy 3 years of  blender work, scripts and financial records were lost  in half a sec
<kamui> jhutchins_lt, unrarring 400 mangas into already limited space is not an option, ill find another solution thanks anyway
<neusonce>  i cant risk that again so im reeducating myself with linux,
<neusonce> and i would have got a mac but they scream of hardware issues
<stdin> neusonce: masking IP won't stop torjans on windows
<stdin> neusonce: but look in to the "tor" package for "Maximum" security
<lewix> stdin, ok. here is what I did: http://pastebin.com/m64a4b997
<jhutchins_lt> neusonce: I would say the first thing you should do is learn how to do proper backups.
<stdin> neusonce: tor puts proxys to shame
<runlevelten> kamui: you can unrar to stdout
<runlevelten> you don't need to save it to a disk.
<kamui> what and pipe the output into the eye of gnome?  lol
<runlevelten> use unrar p if you want to pipe it to another app, not the disk.
<neusonce> like i said im a linux baby i feel so infantile reeducating myself  with you guys around
<venik> How can I change the size of the icons in the main (right) panel at the bottom of the screen?
<runlevelten> spose so.
<jhutchins_lt> kamui: Yeah, pipe the unrar output to mplayer (or your player of choice).
<neusonce> can you explain what this tors basicly dose
<runlevelten> if eog is your favoured image viewer
<kamui> well, Ill give it a shot right now on the desktop and see what happens
<jhutchins_lt> kamui: That's another reason things aren't bundled in linux, they can be used more flexibly.
<kamui> if this works the you get kudos
<stdin> lewix: ok, some routers aren't venerable to to the attack, you can always try another attack or accsspoint
<runlevelten> and it reads from stdin, which I don't actually know because I don't use it :)
<lewix> stdin, airodump is not working though
<lewix> stdin, you know..it works but I dont see nay connection
<venik> The icons are WAY too big, but the place to change them in System Settings is grayed out
<stdin> neusonce: it 1st will mask your IP, but more than that it's impossible to see what your IP is or where your date is going to/coming from as it's wrapped in encryption
<stdin> neusonce: look it up on wikipedia
<neusonce> i just did, stdin but thank you very much,
<kamui> gok didn't work at all
<kamui> nvm
<kamui> Ill just buy a bigger compact flash
<stdin> neusonce: that tor is probably THE most secure you can be
<runlevelten> kamui: did you try piping it to mplayer?
<kamui> yep
<kamui> mplayer didn't know how to handle the incoming stream
<runlevelten> and you seem like you'd know to try the individual images, not a complete extract
<kamui> yea, I did
<kamui> rar p blab.rar file.image | gqview
<kamui> then I tried mplayer
<kamui> neither worked
<lewix> stdin, the other command with -3: http://pastebin.com/m7df06f3f
<kamui> at least if I could get single images, I could write a perl script to automate it
<stdin> lewix: ok, now it's waiting for ARPs to resend, leave it
<neusonce> so totaly theoritically and in jest say if i have this "tor" on my system   if i  "hacked" in to some goverment facillity i would in effect be  protected? " this is not a serious question but id like a serious anwser "
<kamui> regardless, It looks like this is less usefull than just investing in an 8gig CF card
<lewix> stdin, ok
<stdin> neusonce: pretty much, as your IP wouldn't be in any logs. the "government facility" would only see the outward address of the tor "router" you connected from (which is random and changes)
<stdin> neusonce: tho, as a warning. some sites block knows tor routers all together
<stdin> neusonce: like irc.freenode.net, you'd need to give the freenode staff  your gpg key to use tor with freenode
<neusonce> omg
<neusonce>  when i was useing my terminal is said could not install no gpg key !!
<ryjin> hello all
<eagles0513875> hey
<elite101> hello
<ardchoille> Why would someone need tor if they aren't planing any malisious activity?
<acpopai> hello
<ryjin> How do I install skype-1.4.0.74.deb?
<acpopai> some one speak rench?
<ardchoille> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<stdin> neusonce: the package is "gnupg"
<elite101> commet cava?
<elite101> lol
<acpopai> merci
<acpopai> ca va
<elite101> cava bein
<elite101> jem apple elite101
<stdin> ryjin: right click it, there is a kubuntu menu then, choose install package
<joe4288> hi im having some troube with a few programs
<elite101> all i know from french class
<elite101> lol
<ubuntu_> boa tarde
<joe4288> when i try to load them they just kinda flash by
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<elite101> but i know this
<joe4288> like when i try qemu
<elite101> von frai evashe'
<elite101> hahah :P
<joe4288> if i try loading it with qemu launcher it will just flash by
<winol> Hey there .
<ryjin> ok
<runlevelten> kamui: ramdisk?
<joe4288> like it loads then closes imediatly
<stdin> joe4288: qemu is a command line app
<joe4288> stdin: yea i know
<winol> I got a problem with my Epson Stylus Photo RX520 and i cant Scan anything . can someone help me plz ? :(
<joe4288> stdin: if i load it from a terminal i have no problem
<joe4288> stdin: but if i use qemu launcher it just flashes
<joe4288> stdin: i never had that problem with debian
<stdin> joe4288: what qemu launcher?
<joe4288> stdin: theres a program qemu launcher
<neusonce> say i was a very very motivated hacker,   could i anychance at all trace an ip  thats been pass thougth a tor  server?
<lewix> stdin, im trying to lower my transmit rate to see: iwconfig ath1 rate 1M
<joe4288> stdin: it lets you pick everything graphicly
<eagles0513875> this is really upsetting me now
<stdin> joe4288: which one?
<lewix> stdin, there's an error "operation not permitter". should I use wifi0?
<joe4288> stdin: like the driver the proccors thats its emulating
<stdin> lewix: no, use sudo
<BluesKaj> is a " *.ro file " a compressed file similar to zip or rar ?
<winol> Hey guys ! i've got a problem with my Espon STYLUS photo RX520 . I cant scan anything .. can someone Help me plz ? ive got a mail to send tomorow and its very important :(
<joe4288> stdin: qemu launcher is just a grachpical front end
<stdin> joe4288: yes, there are a few of them, what package ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: now lame pkg in gutsy x64 is broken
<jhutchins> winol: Do you have the sane packages installed?  Was this previously working?
<joe4288> stdin: whats do you mean feisty?
<jhutchins> !info sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (feisty), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<runlevelten> winol: what do you get when you crank up xsane?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, bummer
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i cant transcode this one mp3 to flac
<stdin> joe4288: no, what is the GUI foe qemu you are using, there's more than one
<winol> runlevelten : Sorry guys , im a newbie with Ubuntu . i didnt test Xsane or whatever ...
<lewix> stdin, association succesful :)
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Gutsy is SUPPOSED to be broken.  That's why it's available for TESTING!
<joe4288> stdin: its called qemu launcher
<stdin> lewix: it should start sending ARP requests soon
<winol> Jhutchins: i dont know how to install them . i have a .tar.GZ file ! but i have them
<runlevelten> that's cool - try it now
<BluesKaj> why do it eagles0513875 ?, it won't sound any better and the file will just be larger
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: i know but this happened after i transcoded about 300 songs or so it could be the song ripped wrong
<stdin> joe4288: where did you get it from?
<runlevelten> I use a similar MFD to the 520, and I only use xsane with it :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i actually notice a difference
<joe4288> stdin: i got it from the ubuntu packages
<joe4288> stdin: with kpackage
<bentob0x> I have my K menu on the left hand side of the screen and everytime I download something onto the desktop, I have to right-click on the desktop>icons>line up vertically to realign and see the icons
<stdin> joe4288: ok, what package name?
<rustalot> how would I go about getting KDE 4? Can I run it as a seperate desktop session?
<lewix> stdin, it is sending...I wait
<joe4288> stdin: on second and ill tell you for sure
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: As the topic of #ubuntu+1 says, " Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems
<jhutchins> winol: sudo aptitude install sane
<stdin> lewix: airdoump should be doing something now
<lewix> stdin, it is :)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, i fail to understand how it could ..Itdoesn't fill in the missing bits that were stripped when it was encoded into MP3
<winol> <jhutchins> : ok ! thanks im typing it
<lewix> stdin, what's the next step
<joe4288> stdin: its under the package name qemu-lanucher under otherosfs
<stdin> lewix: when you have a about 500,000 packets (more is better), you can start aircrack-ng
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: for some reaosn i notice a difference
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: You can't get back data lost to a lossy compression program like mp3.  You will only loose additonal data by transcoding to another lossy compression, even if the other compression is better.
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<jermain> hi everyone
<runlevelten> It may be psychosomatic eagles0513875 :)
<lewix> stdin, ok thanks
<eagles0513875> lol
<winol> <jhutchins> :
<winol> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<winol> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cocytus> Whats with the "big icons" frenzy nowadays? Oxygen apparently wants icon view to default to 128x128?
<winol> ops sorry guys !
<elite101> lol wow i found this SDRAM stick it says imprinted on the corner 4MBx64? its a 256!!
<jermain> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eagles0513875> lol nice
<vzduch> !aptfix | winol
<ubotu> winol: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<runlevelten> and even by transcoding to a lossless codec :)
<jhutchins> winol: Make sure you don't have any other package tools running, make sure you began with "sudo", if all else fails:
<eagles0513875> i somehow find more help in here than i do in the gutsy channel
<jhutchins> Do what ubotu said.
<joe4288> stdin: but i also have other programs that act a little weird
<stdin> joe4288: try the package qtemu it's newer and would work better with newer versions of qemu
<joe4288> stdin: ok
<eagles0513875> j/w what other programs r there for transcoding
<elite101> i only have 192mb now with 256 i will have (taking out my 64)  i will have 384mb/sdram brb going to try it
<winol> jhutchins: ok its working now .
<winol> jhutchins: what do i have to do now ?
<joe4288> stdin: but other programs will try loading (bouncing icon) then just dissapear
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: There are a bunch.
<joe4288> stdin: do you have any idea of the cause?
<jermain> wtf ubuntu has a lamp PACKAGE? If only i had known sooner :(
<BluesKaj> soundKonverter, works well
<jhutchins> winol: Read the docs for sane and set it up.
<stdin> joe4288: all apps, or just some?
<winol> jhutchins: ok !
<joe4288> stdin: just some
<stdin> joe4288: which ones?
<lewix> stdin,  seems like its gonna take about 10min. im gonna watch some tv. ill get back to you in 10 min
<jhutchins> winol: Usually you just need to run it and it will set itself up.
<stdin> lewix: yeah, it takes ages
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: like what others im using sound konverter and im having a problem wiht it with this one song
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, soundKonverter
<runlevelten> yeah, and the konquerer service menus that offer conversion from everything to everything else are cool :)
<lewix> stdin, thanks though
<winol> jhutchins: im running Xsane atm . but it told me that my device is my logitech webcam :(
<joe4288> stdin: one off the top of my head is avida evolution simulator
<jhutchins> winol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<joe4288> stdin: but there are others that i cant remeber right now
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: already using it but its not working with this one song
<jhutchins> winol: Grrr, sorry.
<jhutchins> !xsane | winol
<ubotu> winol: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<stdin> jhutchins: is this on dapper or edgy or feisty?
<jhutchins> The first URL.
<BluesKaj> song data could be corrupt
<jhutchins> Konversation doesn't select properly for cut-and-paste
<joe4288> stdin: i cant find the package qtemu
<jermain> oh dang i misread, there is no lamp package >< Does anyone have time to help me with a small problem?
<jhutchins> stdin: Sorry, what did you mean to ask?
<jermain> I installed php5 but cant open php files in the browser
<vzduch> jhutchins: I told the Konversation guys that already 2 years ago.. they said they would look into it, but apparently they haven't
<joe4288> stdin: ow and also my wine doesnt work
<stdin> jhutchins: tab completion error :p
<jhutchins> vzduch: That or it's not trivial to fix.
<runlevelten> what's the boggle with selection in konversation?
<stdin> joe4288:  this on dapper or edgy or feisty?
<joe4288> stdin: feisty
<BluesKaj> winol, i'm very disappointed in kooka and sane ...still behind the the windows drivers in terms of colour , light and resolution capabilities
<vzduch> runlevelten: if you are selecting something (or have selected) and the line scrolls up, the selection is gone
<jhutchins> runlevelten: If you have say two URL's in a post, and you try to select one for cut and paste, you'll usually get the other.
<winol> ubotu: nothing is working i think .
<stdin> joe4288: hmm, some apps (for some reason) just don't start  the 1st time, nothing you can really do
<BluesKaj> I'm keeping my windows partition due the fact that linux scanning sucks ..
* BluesKaj ducks 
<joe4288> stdin: hmmm
<jhutchins> vzduch: You can get around that by scrolling up a bit to freeze the scrollbuffer.
<runlevelten> Ah, I see vzduch
<winol> BluesKaj:  yeah i noticed that .... i think im going to install both System on my computer ! :(
<stdin> jhutchins: I think that's a Qt bug actually (well, Qt3)
<vzduch> jhutchins: that won't work in my experience, at least it didn't in earlier version (0.10.x)
<joe4288> stdin: but how come the programs work under the terminal
<runlevelten> jhutchins: how are you selecting it
<joe4288> stdin: like i can run wine thorugh the terminal and qemu
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Right click on URL, choose "Copy URL to Clipboard".
<vzduch> I'm lazy to check now, running irssi here :)
<runlevelten> Ah yes.
<jhutchins> Hm.
<BluesKaj> winol , make sure you install windows first , so you don't have boot problems afterwards
<stdin> joe4288: kde doesn't execute the command directly, it runs it "inside" another app
<jhutchins> I see that the URL is displayed in the status bar, and I got the one I wanted that time...
<joe4288> stdin: i know so what could be the problem?
<jhutchins> This is why I hadn't filed a bug on it yet.
<stdin> joe4288: don't know, probably just a but, it the app doesn't start in about 10 seconds try again
<joe4288> stdin: done that no good
<stdin> jhutchins: it's a known bug in konvi
<joe4288> stdin: i also have an issue with beryl
<stdin> joe4288: if it's a command line app, then it normally needs you to run it in a terminal
<kaic> hi. my internet in kubuntu seems slower than in windows. what could it be?
<joe4288> stdin: i can get it to run but i can see any of its effects
<stdin> joe4288: what graphics card?
<MstbZalle> so now let it scroll up, then I'm gonna check
<joe4288> stdin: nvidia geforce 6100
<joe4288> stdin: and yes i have the nvidia-gxl-new driver
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: now with my problem its saying xine cant initialize any audio drivers
<stdin> joe4288: do you get the beryl icon in the system tray?
<joe4288> stdin: yes
<underdog5004> I'm trying to install awn on my lappy...I've already got it installed on my desktop, I used the download.tuxfamily.org repo...but I can't find the gpg key for the repos...is there a way to find it?
<joe4288> stdin: and i can select beryl as windows manger
<joe4288> stdin: but then all my boarders dissapear
<eagles0513875> time to update my bug report
<jhutchins> underdog5004: They may not have one.
* genii sips a coffee 
<BluesKaj> in soundKonverter ?
<M_A_K> What program can I use to convert an AVI to a DVD?
<underdog5004> jhutchins, no, I think they do, because when I did sudo apt-get update, it spat out an error:  W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 576856718434D43A
<stdin> underdog5004: "gpg --search-keys SearchTerm" or if you know the key number "gpg --recv-keys KEY"
<winol> BluesKaj: yeah yeah :) can u tell me how to install PROPERLY Kubuntu plz ? (number of PArtition ? size ? etc etc ? tks )
<BluesKaj> Tovid , or devede, M_A_K
<genii> M_A_K:
<underdog5004> stdin, thanks
<genii> bah
<genii> M_A_K:  Whatever avi to dvd you use, be prepared to wait a long time
<kaic> hi. my internet in kubuntu seems slower than in windows. what could it be?
<stdin> joe4288: only way to debug is to exit beryl and run it from konsole, and talk to the people in #ubuntu-effects
<H4xC0r> hi ;)
<joe4288> stdin: well thanks
<joe4288> stdin: im tired ill try and figure everything out later
<underdog5004> stdin, didn't work...couldn't key on keyserver
<M_A_K> Is there a better way?  I took video on my camera and used windows (i know... :(  ) to make a movie I want to put on dvd.
<underdog5004> I searched for awn, avast, and avast window navigator
<stdin> underdog5004: do you have the keyserver set?
<M_A_K> What is the linux equivalent for windows movie maker ?
<BluesKaj> winlol , i'm using 20G for windows on hda1 , and the rest is for kubuntu and linux swap on hda2 and hda3
<underdog5004> stdin, I'm not sure...what does that mean?
<vzduch> jhutchins: you're right, scrolling up a bit will hold the selection now in Konvi
<stdin> underdog5004: try: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 576856718434D43A
<underdog5004> gpg: requesting key 8434D43A from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<underdog5004> gpg: key 8434D43A: public key "Aren Olson <reacocard@gmail.com>" imported
<underdog5004> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<underdog5004> gpg:               imported: 1
<underdog5004> sorry for the spam
<viraj> my usb speakers are not workig
<persen> Hi, looking for a ok bittorent client that supports RSS. anyone? Azuerues is out of the question as it uses to much system resources
<stdin> underdog5004: now you have to give the key to apt: gpg --export -a 8434D43A | sudo apt-key add -
<underdog5004> stdin, ok
<viraj> could somebody tell me why my speakers are not working?
<eagles0513875> !patience |viraj
<viraj> logitech v10
<ubotu> viraj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<viraj> sorry!!!
<eagles0513875> its ok is this a desktop or laptop and was it a clean install of kubuntu
<underdog5004> stdin, it totally worked!
<underdog5004> thanks a lot
<stdin> underdog5004: no problem :)
<genii> underdog5004: I see stdin is taking care of you :)
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i have isolated the problem
<BluesKaj> aha !
<eagles0513875> viraj: did u do a clean install
* stdin munches on a cookie 
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i compiled libxine from source and now its saying xine cannot initilize any audio devices
<viraj> yes my kubuntu installed perfectly
<eagles0513875> !helpersnack |eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
* eagles0513875 yay much much much....
* cloakable is away: Gone away for now.
<chaotic1> heyhow come caffeine will play xvid but mplayer wont
<eagles0513875> viraj: open up the mixer and see if anything is muted and unmute it
<chaotic1> is their propietary codecs for mplayer
<StoneNewt> chaotic1: define 'doesn't'?
<eagles0513875> chaotic1: use vlc
<StoneNewt> lavc should decode xvid
<MaTiAz> hmm
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, i think i'd trust the repos for libxine on gutsy , not the xine source
<viraj> no ... unmuting "pc speaker" does not help
<MaTiAz> Do you have problems fetching packages from the repositories?
<stdin> besides, xvid isn't proprietary
<eagles0513875> ok
<MaTiAz> I can't install Firefox, it says 404 :|
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: if i do can u explain the cuttin in and out
<stdin> MaTiAz: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<viraj> however, i can change my laptop speaker volume from the volume control on my usb speakers.... interesting :)
<venik> The icons in the "Quick Launch" panel are WAY too big, but the place to change them in System Settings is grayed out
<BluesKaj> no eagles0513875 , sorry :(
<genii> stdin: I heard also earlier today Aussie repos are down
<MaTiAz> stdin: Haha, works now, thanks :D
<viraj> venik, did u try administrator mode?
<venik> no-- let me try
<stdin> genii: it was just an out-of-date cache :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: its ok u rule
<venik> viraj-- not available for Appearance
<araizen> hi all
<araizen> i just installed kubuntu a couple of days ago
<eagles0513875> !helpersnack |blueskaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> stdin: Ah, OK
* BluesKaj gobbles cooky
<araizen> my pppoe internet connection stops working after it's been connected for a while
<venik> Administrator mode, I mean
<araizen> anywhere from a few minutes to a half hour
<viraj> ok.......
<autoscum> hey guys, i got a major problem, my resolution doesnt wanna change above 640x480
<elite101> how big is DSL linux the livecd? anyone know?
<elite101> i wanna burn the iso
<araizen> suddenly no new connections work, though older connections that are still active continue to work
<autoscum> and yet it was working fine a few mins ago
<autoscum> :/
<araizen> does anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<viraj> venik, was ur install smooth?
<elite101> autoscum: restart your computer!!! worked for me i had the same prob
<chaotic1> what the hell is this
<stdin> !xconfig | autoscum
<ubotu> autoscum: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<venik> yes it was
<genii> araizen: Offhand it looks possible to be mismatched MTU between computer and what the pppoe modem/ISP uses
<elite101> autoscum: just restart your computer it works fine after it reloads
<stdin> autoscum: but restart X first to check, logout and choose "restart X server" from KDMs menu
<viraj> i would suggest restarting and logging in as admin.. or root.. it worked for me once
<chaotic1> error opening/initializing the selected voideo_out (-vo) device
<araizen> genii: can you point me to where to look to fix it?
<chaotic1> mplayer keeps telling me that
<elite101> crtl-alt-space? or backspace
<viraj> eagles?
<stdin> chaotic1: what -vo device did you use?
<stdin> elite101: nither
<stdin> elite101:  logout and choose "restart X server" from KDMs menu
<chaotic1> what do u mean vo device
<stdin> chaotic1: what command did you use?
<genii> araizen: If there is some web interface to your modem/router perhaps tinker with the MTU settings there.
<rrbiz> skype's unreliable in linux :(
<chaotic1> nothing just opened it from kde menu
<stdin> chaotic1: you using the mplayer GUI?
<viraj> my usb speakers r not working but i can control my laptop volume from them .... ???
<chaotic1> Yeah
<araizen> genii: okay, i'll look into it, thanks
<chaotic1> Yeah the gui
<chaotic1> never prompted me for a vo device
<autoscum> ubotu: can you repeat that, please?
<stdin> chaotic1: right click, go to preferences, go to the video tab, and change it to x11 or xv is that dosen't work
<autoscum> problem repeat: my resolution wont go above 640x480, yet it was working fine a few minutes ago
<genii> araizen: There is a way to change the mtu of your ethernet adapter also, eg: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492   For a permanent change, /etc/network/interfaces needs to be altered
<genii> 1492 is a standard type mtu for pppoe
<stdin> autoscum:restart X first to check if it's intermittant, logout and choose "restart X server" from KDMs menu
<autoscum> it happened when i restarted X
<stdin> !xconfig | autoscum: try this
<ubotu> autoscum: try this: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<araizen> genii: thanks
<genii> araizen: Some info here:    http://www.debianadmin.com/change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface.html
<stdin> autoscum: use the 2nd command (the one with -phigh in it)
<autoscum> stdin: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<root_> how do i stop dhcp from overwriting my /etc/resolve.conf?
<autoscum> what now? ;/
<stdin> autoscum: try "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<Karti> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<autoscum> it worked now
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: does gutsy come with kde 3.5.7
<autoscum> my video card is ATI Radeon 9200 SE i should choose the ati driver, right, stdin ?
<stdin> autoscum: yeah
<kaic> hi. my internet in kubuntu seems slower than in windows. what could it be?
<autoscum> well there are marked resolutions there
<autoscum> that reach to 1024x768
<jhutchins> kaic: Did you disable ipv6?
<viraj> has anybody had probs with logitech v10 speakers?
<autoscum> viraj: if they're a 5.1 surround system, i couldn't get them to work
<jhutchins> viraj: are they USB or somethng/
<lewix> stdin,
<stdin> yep
<lewix> stdin, we're looking at the data column or number of packets
<autoscum> stdin: like i said, there are marked resolutions in the next screen that reach up to 1024x768 after i click ok nothing changes :/
<lewix> stdin, read 15300 packets sent 614000
<stdin> autoscum: try restarting KDM, open konsole (save everything if you haven't), and type in sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> lewix: look in the airodump window
<lewix> stdin, 787 data
<viraj> they are usb's
<stdin> lewix: you need a LOT more
<lewix> 852500 packets
<lewix> geez...I thought it was the packets lol
<stdin> lewix: no, has to be data
<stdin> lewix: leave it over night :p
<lewix> stdin, I thought it was faster though. how long does it take you
<autoscum> wow, thanks, stdin
<eagles0513875> does anyone have a 64bit testing system
<autoscum> that worked
<fotoflo> hey all, where do i choose default applications for filetypes in kubuntu?
<lewix> stdin, should I use that to speed things up : sudo aireplay -0 ath0 -a BSSID ath0
<autoscum> all hail stdin =)
<autoscum> thanks a lot
<stdin> lewix: depends on the net, and you can try
<viraj> usb speakers
<stdin> autoscum: no problem :)
<autoscum> one more problem, tho. i cant run mozilla firefox, theres no shortcut... whats the command for it?
<lewix> stdin, so in my case it is: sudo aireplay -0 aireplay ath1 -a BSSID ath1, right?
<stdin> yeah
<viraj> fotoflo, does the option come in ur metabar in konqueror?
<fotoflo> viraj: would that affect what happens when i open a file in firefox?
<autoscum> stdin: do you know the command to run mozilla firefox? the shortcut is missing... :?
<stdin> autoscum: "firefox"
<lewix> stdin, an error ...guess i have to wait lol
<stdin> heh :p
<stdin> the pains of a cracker hey
<autoscum> 'Could not run the specified command.'
<autoscum> :/
<_m0ns00n> Hey
<autoscum> Adept says that mozilla is installed
<autoscum> weird o0
<_m0ns00n> After installing a .deb, how can I poll where the files installed to?
<_m0ns00n> Google is not my friend =)
<lewix> oh its working
<_m0ns00n> It didn't show any results on that
<viraj> fotoflo, do you use firefox to browse stuff on your home?
<lewix> sending deAuth to broadcast
<stdin> autoscum: the package is called firefox, not mozilla
<autoscum> i see
<stdin> _m0ns00n: dpkg -L PackageName
<_m0ns00n> ah thanks
<lewix> stdin, do I leave it like this:  it keeps sending deAuth to broadcast
<stdin> lewix: doing that is an attempt to get the router to send some ARP requests, that's all it does
<stdin> lewix: if it already is then there's nothing you can really do, but wait
<fotoflo> viraj: no, im trying to open a video from a web page
<fotoflo> want it to open in VLC
<lewix> stdin, so I can stop the process of the latest command
<stdin> lewix: yeah
<vbhide> you need the vlc plugin fotoflo....
<fotoflo> vlc plugin? for firefox?
<vbhide> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2 is all this in?
<vbhide> or try entering this:
<vbhide> sudo apt-get update
<vbhide> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<vbhide> hope it helps
<MaTiAz> Hey, how do I mount my Windows partition in Kubuntu Live CD?
<MaTiAz> I need to back up some important stuff
<NightBird> MaTiAz: is it an ntfs partition?
<MaTiAz> NightBird: Yeah
<NightBird> !ntfs | MaTiAz
<ubotu> MaTiAz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MaTiAz> thanks
* NightBird has used ntfs-3g with good success... the only problem I had is that it allowed me to name things that windows doesn't like
<autoscum> does anyone know how to change my keyboard layouts with alt+shift?
<NightBird> (it had a '?' in it, which windows doesn't like, but... )
<autoscum> i did edit my xorg.conf file and restarted X, but it doesn't work :/
<AcE13> sudo mkdir '/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc' <--- gives no errors
<vbhide> usb speakers dont work.... logitech....
<takumi_> Hello
<AcE13> but when installing a font pack.. I get error /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<sveweck> autoscum: there is only one easy way and it requires that you don't use Alt in other key combos anymore. is that ok?
<autoscum> it's okay :)
<autoscum> logixoul: throw it at me x)
<stdin> AcE13: don't worry about that, it's an old dir for fonts, the error is harmless
<vzduch> dayum.. can Kaffeine be configured so that it stays on top even if off-focus?
<AcE13> stdin: apparently I need that dir to get artwiz font working?
<vzduch> VLC has an option, but it doesn't work
<AcE13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453790&highlight=artwiz
<lewix> stdin, well i have to get off internet. Ill talk to you later. thanks for everything. I'll let you knoe
<logixoul> ok so: systemsettings -> regional -> layout -> xkb options -> enable them and make Alt a thirdlevel chooser
<logixoul> autoscum: ^
<vzduch> nvm, got it :)
<stdin> lewix: no problem, see you later
<logixoul> autoscum: then it becomes possible to assign alt+shift as a shortcut (as well as ctrl+alt and win+alt, etc)
<stdin> AcE13: install the packages, they make all the dirs they need
<logixoul> autoscum: you may need to press it as shift+alt though
<autoscum> hold on, what do you mean a 'thirdlevel chooser'?
<autoscum> oh, got it
<logixoul> ;)
<logixoul> I don't know its meaning either
<logixoul> except that it removes the "modifier" flag from keys
<vbhide> ok bye!
<vbhide> goodnight
* genii sips a coffee
<autoscum> logixoul: there was a better way to do it, i just cant seem to find it :/
<logixoul> autoscum: it might have involved xbindkeys or imwheel
<logixoul> or xmodmap
<autoscum> if you can find me the thing with xorg.conf
<autoscum> cuz i did it from memory, lol
* logixoul takes a shower
* rrbiz scratches head
<rrbiz> yo someone good with smb or nfs, trying to share some folders are neither are doing it
* stdin scratches.... (better not say)
<autoscum> stdin, you're a smart dude, can you tell me how to switch between kbd layouts with alt+shift?
<autoscum> =)
<autoscum> guess not
<stdin> autoscum: never needed to, looked in system settings -> Regional & Language ?
<autoscum> yeah, i did
<autoscum> but there's no alt+shift shortcut key
<autoscum> i did something before when i was using kubuntu. i edited xorg.conf to make it change and the scroll lock led to light when it's changed
<autoscum> :P
<stdin> autoscum: not even in the Xkb tab in Keyboard Layout ?
<autoscum> err
<autoscum> i cant seem to find any
<autoscum> !layouts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about layouts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<autoscum> !keyboard
<tzanger> has anyone here experienced LONNNNNNG delays/lockups with 7.04?
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<stdin> autoscum: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/5905/image1gq6.png ?
<tzanger> I thought it was perhpas something starving out the memory allocation but it doesn't appear to be the case
<genii> I found something about keyboard layouts and how to switch between them here https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<joakim_> I live in sweden and cant play a region 1 (usa) DVD in my laptop, is there a way around this?
<tzanger> this is on a thinkpad t60 (ATI chipset) but I'm using the standard VESA driver
<autoscum> well i dont think that has anything to do with it
<autoscum> it doesnt work even tho i checked it :P
<tzanger> it seems to definitely be linked to HDD access
<autoscum> stdin: here's my input device section of xorg.conf
<autoscum> http://pastebin.com/m433ea148
<stdin> working?
<tzanger> aha
<tzanger> kontact and kopete are taking up ALL my memory
<tzanger> 1G RAM and 0.5G swap
<tzanger> wtf
<autoscum> tzanger: i second that opinion.. wtf?!
<autoscum> stdin: nope
<autoscum> stdin: sorry for the late reply, i didnt notice you wrote
<stdin> hmm, not sure then
<tzanger> I restart them and they behave
<tzanger> so far
<tzanger> kopete however has grabbed 30% of my memory
<tzanger> 51%
<tzanger> 60%
<tzanger> 76%
<tzanger> what the hell
<slacker403> how much ram does a defualt kubuntu with KDE use ?
<autoscum> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slacker403> nothing else running
<slacker403> no spcial effects
<tzanger> I'm running 213M
<tzanger> as shown in top
<tzanger> that's with a behaved kontact running
<tzanger> (5% memory)
<autoscum> !easykubuntu
<autoscum> er
<autoscum> !easykubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easykubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> ?
<autoscum> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> autoscum: don't use easyubuntu or automatix, can do damage
<stdin> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<autoscum> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<autoscum> i see
<autoscum> so, stdin, where can i get audiocodecs for amarok? when it says it doesnt have mp3 support it crashes
<jussi01> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> autoscum: are you on feisty ?
<autoscum> yeah, 7.04
<stdin> autoscum: should just download it for you then IIRC
<stdin> autoscum: if not, make sure you have multiverse enabled and run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extrecodecs
<autoscum> what's multiverse? o0
<autoscum> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<autoscum> stdin: it worked :)) thanks again x)
<stdin> :)
<autoscum> stdin: now to get back to the @$%tty keyboard layout problem
<autoscum> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<autoscum> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<jhutchins> autoscum: I've got a problem with a different distro where it's not accepting any of the keyboard shortcuts I configured in KDE.  Haven't tracked it down yet, it could be a 3.5.7 bug, but it's more likely to be a distro-specific problem.
<autoscum> jhutchins: i dont think so, im just not doing something right.. like always =)
<jhutchins> I installed a new USB keyboard and my menu key doesn't work any more either.
<jhutchins> ...in fact, why don't I work on this a bit now.
<Kjellviz> hi, ive got ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed on it, i had my mediakeys working fine in gnome but they dont in KDE, any ideas ?   (im using a Microsoft wireless entertainment desktop keyboard)
<autoscum> jhutchins: good luck :)
<jussi01> !shortcuts | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Kjellviz> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<logixoul> Kjellviz: btw, if your multimedia keys aren't recognized by kde, there's something to try before resorting to keytouch: systemsettings->regional->layout->choose your model from the list
<logixoul> Kjellviz: (and if it's not there, try ones that seem similar. then try them all, one by one)
<autoscum> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<autoscum> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kjellviz> logixoul: ok, im trying to find mediakeys in the shortcut settings
<slacker403> how much does kubuntu use ram wise as default with kde ?
<logixoul> Kjellviz: no, you don't get it. Mediakeys aren't separate from the rest of your keys. They're just stuff you can assign to a command. E.g. you could bind Play/Pause to a mediakey or to Win+P - same principle.
<logixoul> slacker403: dunno but I have successfully ran Kubuntu Breezy with OpenOffice.org on a 64MB RAM system.
<slacker403> with KDE ?
<logixoul> yes
<logixoul> it was kinda slow, of course
<logixoul> and I did have 1GB swap
<vzduch> CPU[AMD Athlon clocked at 900.075 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.20-16-lowlatency i686]   Up[-5:33-]   Mem[-145.0/757.5MB-]   HDD[-280GB(40%used)-]   Procs[-117-]   Client[Shell wrapper] 
<vzduch> slacker403: this w/o cached stuff and while watching a DVD
<Kjellviz> logixoul: no i DO get it, the thing is i cant find play/pause next stop etc in shortcut list
<Kjellviz> logixoul: hence i cannot assign any mediakey to it
<logixoul> Kjellviz: that's because "play" or "next" etc, are not universally defined things. you need to look for them in your mediaplayer, such as Amarok.
<logixoul> hint: they're called global shortcuts
<saizai> is there a good reason why ~/.xsession-errors is 6G? Or better, some way I can prevent that from happening again? I can't even start Amarok 'cause I'm now at 0 free space :(
<jhutchins> Kjellviz: There's a media keyboard support package, but I haven't figured out how to use it yet.
<logixoul> saizai: open the file in a text editor and look for repetitive lines. This should give you a hint about what's going on :)
<Kjellviz> ok, ill look in my mediaplayer =)
<saizai> logixoul: already deleted. (though it doesn't seem to have chaned df -h...?)
<Kjellviz> brb
<slacker403> vzduch, so how much emmory ws it using there 145 mb ?
* cloakable is back.
<vzduch> slacker403: yep, 145 MB for actual programs (KDE, Konsole, Krusader, Kaffeine, KMail and the tray apps).. there are probably some 500 MB more shown as used, but these are for cache
<slacker403> im saying what is actually sed
<jhutchins> Ah, that media keyboard package is lineak.
<slacker403> do you htink its possible for me to use kernel + kde in under 150 mb ?
<vzduch> slacker403: try it :)
<slacker403> whats yoru gut feeling :P
<vzduch> my guess is: it'll be f***ing slow, but it'll work
<slacker403> well the min requirements is 80 MB of ram
<slacker403> for KDE
<Bytepoet> any way to make one machines sound output to another machine?
<Bytepoet> both running /04
<Bytepoet> 7.04*
<serenity> hi
<stoned> hi
<stoned> that movie serenity sucked btw
<saizai> logixoul: any idea why rm'ing the huge error file hasn't changed my disk free space? it still claims it's at 0 free, though the file is gone. :(
<stoned> worse than that firefly crap
<serenity> i installed compiz fusion, but my window deco is away.
<stoned> serenity: away?
<serenity> yeah
<MaTiAz> Argh
<stoned> you mean you don't have it?
<neusonce> ok iv just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, IM IN LOVE ...
<stoned> kde > *
<serenity> 100% right stoned
<Kjellviz> anyone know if theres a program avail to adjust the LEDs on a Dell XPS M1710?
<Bytepoet> neusonce, i just did the same.... love it.
<MaTiAz> The update system in Linux is like 51312^1235 times better than Windows Update
<stoned> kde > food/sex/music/fun/bowling
<stoned> :D
<MaTiAz> stoned: lol true
<neusonce> MAN
<stoned> serenity: I've never used it before, however I have experience with beryl
<Bytepoet> neusonce:  did your vid card install go okay?
<neusonce> i lost 3 years of work last week ' thank you vista" so my hatred for windows is beyond anything known
<stoned> serenity: see if compiz fusion has channel on freenode.  or ask in #beryl or #compiz to find out where to ask
<stoned> neusonce: use it.
<stoned> but positively
<neusonce> yes
<neusonce> i have a new machine 4k worth
<stoned> what is it?
<stoned> 4k? goddamn
<neusonce>  every thing is state of the art
<stoned> what did you get?
<runlevelten> Is it a hovercraft?
<Bytepoet> mine was a little bumpy, i had trouble with the 8800GTS
<tzanger> interesting
<tzanger> kontact crashed with SIGABRT
<Bytepoet> and it would only recognize 4gb of my ram :-/
<tzanger> that's unusual
<neusonce>  in ubuntu when i installed the video driver that was recomended for me by unbuntu  it ruined my screen it was tiny
<stoned> try 64bit
<stoned> amd64 or ia64
<neusonce> the " shitty" in built driver work perfectly
<neusonce> i just switched from ubuntu 64 bit
<stoned> not you
<stoned> the guy with the ram problem
<neusonce>  i spent 4 days trying to install java and flash
<neusonce> im almost cryed
<Bytepoet> oh, i got it figured out, runnin at all 8gb
<stoned> neusonce: well
<stoned> neusonce: its a piece of cake
<rustalot> tzanger: what's SIGABRT mean?
<tzanger> rustalot: it's just another signal that can be used for process communication
<stoned> neusonce: you create a file with dd, you format the file to a file system, with mkfs.ext3 or something, then you mount that file as a block device using loopback.  Then you can install a 32bit chroot ubuntu inside that file.  In there you can have all your 32bit apps and it will work transparently with 64bit os
<stoned> its really quite trivial
<stoned> just need to read a bit
<stoned> or, use nspluginwrapper
<neusonce> *STARES*
<stoned> whichever you want, they both work great for me
<neusonce> im a linux baby
<neusonce>  dont talk to me like that
<stoned> lol
<neusonce> my brain will explode
<MaTiAz> stoned: That seems pretty interestng
<neusonce>  no, i need blender and smilier apps like that for work, and iv already noticed that linux handels thouse tasks far far far far x 7734239 times better than vista
<BluesKaj> stoned , x86 32bit runs fine on AMD 64 ...no hassles at all .. no need for loopbacks etc
<stoned> BluesKaj: there is a need
<neusonce>  and, becuse im in a computer realted industry i guess being competent  with linux would be a major advantage
<stoned> BluesKaj: read the entire conv.
<BluesKaj> well, I haven't encountered any probs
<stoned> BluesKaj: using loopback becuase I don't have any spare partitions to use for a 32bit chroot
<logixoul> saizai: hmm, I did once have the same problem. don't remember how I solved it, or what had caused it. You might wanna try rebooting. What springs to mind now is, "something" had been trying to write to disk some data all along, and at the first possibility (after the rm) it just happens.
<Bytepoet> heh...harder to fire me now that i know the basics of rm -rf
<stoned> BluesKaj: so you can use a file as a blockdevice/hdd
<Bytepoet> theyre skerred!
<stoned> Bytepoet: without opening the manpage, what is -r and what is -f
<stoned> ?
<BluesKaj> too much stuff ! stoned ;0
<Bytepoet> r is recursive
<stoned> BluesKaj: what do you mean
<Bytepoet> f makes it not care
<stoned> ok so good
<stoned> keep up the good work
* Bytepoet hides in the corner
<stoned> Bytepoet: now learn some shell scripting
<stoned> :)
<Bytepoet> if they fire me, the three most important skills i'll need is rm, cron jobs, and.... remoting in to do the dirty work
<Bytepoet> oh, and ontop of that.... learning how to re-write my resume'
<stoned> i used to work at cox communications
<Bytepoet> did i mention how much i love the ubuntu community?
<stoned> I got fired for hacking the internal database
<Bytepoet> oh yeah?  i, at comcast....
<stoned> looking up cuztomer info
<stoned> hehe
<MaTiAz> stoned: haha, was it worth it?
<stoned> bugging people i know on irc
<Bytepoet> word....nothing really interesting in my cust info
<stoned> scaring people on line who have cox cuz i can look up their addy/billing info by ip
<Bytepoet> LOL yeah
<stoned> it was hella fun
<stoned> one time
<Bytepoet> wow, you got fired for that?
<stoned> I left a window open
<Bytepoet> i best watch myself
<stoned> and went to the bathroom
<stoned> manager saw it
<stoned> i was fired on the spot
<stoned> oops
<Bytepoet> heh, none of my managers would know what theyre looking at....
<stoned> but its ok
<stoned> they only paid me 10$/hr
<stoned> then I worked at dell for a good while
<stoned> got promoted twice
<stoned> i still have friendly dinners with some of my clients
<haffi> Hi. Can anyone help me with getting my USB camera to work with Kubuntu 6.10?
<stoned> haffi: which camera is it?
<Bytepoet> <3 stoned
<haffi> Canon SD400
<haffi> It seems to recognize it, digiKam even auto detected the type. It can't connect to it though
<stoned> seems like gPhoto should work it
<haffi> I'll try it
<stoned> http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/
<haffi> Konqueror can't connect to it either though
<neusonce> hey where is the synaptic manager in kubuntu ?
<stoned> install synaptic
<neusonce> .....
<stoned> or use kynaptic or kpackage instead
<BluesKaj> have to ask the obvious question, haffi , did you check 'storage media' ?
<stoned> you can do alt + f2 and in the run box, type synaptic
<haffi> BluesKaj: Nope
<stoned> that is, if synaptic is installed
<haffi> BluesKaj: Where would I find that?
<stoned> I would recommend kpackage
<vzduch> is Kynaptic still active?  I thought it was more or less replaced by Adept
<neusonce> hey, im iv only been useing linux for a week, and kubuntu for a few mins
<BluesKaj> system menu/storage media
<neusonce> give a guy a break
<stoned> it will be in kmenu > system
<haffi> Not there, I'm afraid
<stoned> then it isn't installed
<stoned> synaptic isn't installed with kubuntu
<stoned> apt-get install synaptic
<confrey> hi everybody
<elite101> whats ndsiwapper?
<elite101> can someone do the info bot
<elite101> for m friend
<stoned> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elite101> !ndiswapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<elite101> thankz
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<confrey> I've installed kubuntu, how can I browse windows network? is there in kde a friendly app like gnome does?
<jhutchins> confrey: Yes.
<jhutchins> smb:// in konqueror will work.
<confrey> jhutchins: how?
<stoned> smb4k
<stoned> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1build1 (feisty), package size 1762 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<jhutchins> confrey: I don't have GUI access to a kubuntu system right now, but it seems like it's integrated into the menu these days.
<jussi01> confrey: go to koonqueror and putthis in the address bar: remote:/
<confrey> jhutchins: no, smb:// in konqueror is a malformed URL
<s0undt3ch> how can I find out if I have a package matching a string installed?
<jhutchins> Hm, smb:// gives me /, but smb:/ works here.
<s0undt3ch> for example *vmware*
<stoned> s0undt3ch: which package
<s0undt3ch> stoned: anything matching vmware
<BluesKaj> elite101, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
<stoned> s0undt3ch: apt-cache policy vmware
<stoned> maybe
<confrey> jhutchins: ok, it works, very thanks
<futonrevolutiona> need some help with frostwire
<jhutchins> s0undt3ch: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<nahemoth> I installed allegro, but can't run it
<jhutchins> s0undt3ch: I don't recall, but it's in there somewhere.
<nahemoth> you have any idea?
<s0undt3ch> k, thanks ppl
<jhutchins> s0undt3ch: dpkg -L I think, or -l
<stoned> its not an apt-get howto question
<stoned> dpkg -L lists files within a package
<stoned> he want to see if th package he wants is installed or not
<haffi> Does anyone know where Kubuntu (KDE) mounts USB cameras?
<stoned> you can check this using aptitude search pkgname
<stoned> in the results, the first 2 letters will tell you if it is installed or not
<jhutchins> stoned: Perhaps it would be worth your while to have a look at that URL.  It covers his question as well.
<stoned> read aptitude manpage to see what the codes mean
<haffi> *** Error ***
<haffi> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'):
<stoned> jhutchins: but the commands you gave were the wrong answer for his question
<jhutchins> haffi: I'd guess they mount to /media, but mount woud tell you.
<stoned> jhutchins: you can read the website too, it would help out.
<confrey> ok, I can browse win net now, to use konqueror, is there a way to import firefox bookmarks?
<futonrevolutiona> frostwire and limewire both freeze on splash, anyone else had this problem?
<jhutchins> stoned: dpkg -l ?*foo*? -- find packages whose names contain ?foo?.
<stoned> jhutchins: thas not what he asked
<haffi> This is strange, gphoto2 also auto-detects the camera type but says that it "can't claim the USB device"
<jhutchins> stoned: Perhaps you should submit a contribution to the wiki, I didn't see your solution there.
<BluesKaj> haffi, my USB devices usually mount in Storage Media, like most other drives would
<stoned> jhutchins: sure I could do that
<haffi> BluesKaj: I can't see anything called storage media in my K menu
<johey> Hi!
<stoned> hello
<haffi> BluesKaj: It's not in /media either
<jhutchins> stoned: There's an example using it, but it isn't explained.
<BluesKaj> look in the panel for computer icon , called system menu or you can do alt+f2 and type kcontrol , it will suely be there
<persen_> Hi again
<jhutchins> stoned: That is something I do all the time, but I use rpm -qa | grep <foo> (I should use rpm -qa '*<foo>*'}.
<BluesKaj> er surely
<johey> I have a HP laptop. When I first tried it, bluetooth worked out of the box. Now, severalt months later, it does not work anymore. I don't know what I have done. 'hcitool dev' just sais 'Devices:'
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: kdesu kcontrol
<persen_> In VLC media player i play a video from a windows computer over SMB, why doesnt VLC stream the file instead of creating a local tmp copy of the whole file first_
<persen_> ?
<johey> dmesg says 'Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized'
<ubuntu> devfr
<BluesKaj> he just wants see it jhutchins , nor need to edit
<BluesKaj> no need
<jhutchins> persen_: The remote host has no method for creating/indexing a stream.
<johey> How can I trace this problem with my bluetooth?
<stoned> I have the worst headache ever
* stoned groans in pain
<jhutchins> !bluetooth | johey
<ubotu> johey: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<persen_> jhutchins, this works in a windows to windows setup.
<johey> jhutchins: I have read that. It doesn't help me with my problem.
<persen_> anyway, can i have VLC preview the file its copying?
<jhutchins> persen_: Have you tried mplayer to see if it works any differently?  iirc mine appears to play without first making a local copy; my remote share is an NT box.
<stoned> mplayer > *
<persen_> will try mplayer then
<persen_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<jhutchins> johey: Sorry, the existence of that page is just about the extent of my bluetooth knowledge.
<persen_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stoned> what is bluetooth
<johey> jhutchins: Ok.
<stoned> i hate that friggin term, bluetooth
<stoned> couldn't they call it something else
<stoned> bluetooth the word is soooo annoying
<jhutchins> stoned: Wireless local networking commonly used for headsets on wireless phones and for pda/pc links.
<stoned> jhutchins: rhetorical question :)
<persen_> stoned, BT
<johey> I hate the fact that it does not work and that I don't know how to find out why. The name is a second problem.
<jhutchins> stoned: Talk to apple.
<persen_> you can refer to it as BT
<jhutchins> persen_: People will confuse that with Bittorrent.
<stoned> or Brutal Truth
<persen_> jhutchins, mplayer also makes a local copy first
<haffi> I guess I'll have to give up
<Graham> How would I find out the tempreture of my CPU?
<persen_> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> apt-get install lm-sensors
<stoned> sudo sensors-detect
<stoned> then it will tell you the kernel module drivers you need to load
<stoned> you should take the output and paste it into /etc/modules
<stoned> restart then, or instead, sudo modprobe ......
<stoned> .... being the module names sensors-detect spat out
<stoned> then use sensors to get your info or start lm-sensors x gui program or other stuff
<confrey> hi again
<confrey> when I run konqueror clicking on my home icon, konqeror start without left panel; how can I force it to start with left panel?
<stoned> confrey: in konqueror
<stoned> hit F9
<stoned> it will show the side panel, then go to settings > save profile
<stoned> save the profile
<papick> hi
<haffi> Just for those who have been helping me with the camera problem, it was because i didn't have read or write access to the camera. I could download the pictures as root.
<papick> have a question
<confrey> stoned: thanks
<papick> i have 6 different workstations (hardware) that I would like to have kubuntu running. can I create one image 4 all and just clone it?
<stoned> if they have the same hardware yes
<stoned> but you will have to modify their network configs manually
<papick> no, different hardware
<stoned> then no
<confrey> and then ; I haven't a shortcut icon to my home, neither in panel, and in desktop, how can I add it?
<papick> i was thinking in something like knoppix does when booting
<stoned> since config files and kernel modules will be different
<stoned> like a live cd image?
<jhutchins> persen_: What transport are you using?  What kind of system is the remote share on?
<stoned> or you want to ghost the hdd?
<papick> yes, like that
<jhutchins> persen_: 'cause mplayer plays streams just fine.
<papick> i would like to ghost the hdd
<papick> but have a something like a live cd image
<persen_> jhutchins, i browse using konqueror and use "open withj mplayer"
<Graham> stoned: Sorted, thanks.
<jhutchins> confrey: Right click the desktop, create a new shotcut to ~/
<persen_> the share is on windows xp
<Graham> stoned: Do you know of any good GUI applications I can use?
<papick> so I would have the ultimate image which I could use everywhere
<jhutchins> persen_: Those are applications, I'm asking abouty transport protocol and remote filesystem.
<stoned> Graham: not really.  I'm a console kinda guy
<stoned> or konsole rather
<stoned> :)
<persen_> transport protocol is SMB
<IceLink> hey there
<IceLink> can anyone tell me how to change the shown lines of konsole?
<papick> so I will probably have to use knoppix - sniff
<jhutchins> persen_: Remote system is what?
<persen_> win xp
<jhutchins> persen_: How are you sharing the files?  Are you using a guest account or a regular user?
<stoned> !info ksensors
<ubotu> ksensors: lm-sensors frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-13ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 296 kB, installed size 940 kB
<persen_> guest account, open for all, no password
<stoned> Graham: ksensors
<stoned> enjoy
<Graham> Thanks mate
<jhutchins> Mine is an NT controlled domain, with a user account/password for the Linux machine, and the share mounted locally using smbfs (configured in fstab).
<persen_> ok
<jhutchins> persen_: fmask and dmask are 777.
<persen_> this share is not mounted in fstab
<jhutchins> persen_: Just browsed to it using konq?
<persen_> yes
<jhutchins> smb:/ ?
<persen_> smb://smbname/folder/movie.av i
<stoned> Graham: welcome
<jhutchins> persen_: See if it works better if you mount it.  Create /mnt/xp; mount -t smbfs -o username=<name>,password=<passwd>,fmask=777,dmask=777
<jhutchins> (iirc)
<jhutchins> You'll need to use sudo to do that of course.
<persen_> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest,password=guest,fmask=777,dmask=777
<persen_> anything wrong with that syntax?
<autoscum> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<persen_> i get the help page
<elite101> i think someone is trying to use my nickname
<elite101> god i keep on having problems with my nickname
<persen_> jhutchins, yay, that did it, even works in vlc. thanks!
<persen_> Now, anyone know how i enable my usb soundcard instead of the one thats installed in my mobo?
<persen_> its detected in lsusb
<persen_> its a edirol ua-5
<neusonce> ok im installing  updates for kubuntu,  but i wonder why it wouldent let me log on as su in terminal
<stoned> because root password is probably not set
<jhutchins> persen_: Try blacklisting the driver for the mobo unit or disabling it in the BIOS.
<stoned> try sudo su passwd
<jhutchins> stoned: It would be better to try to work within the ubuntu security plan and not set the root password.
<jahshan> in kubuntu, don't su, use sudo su
<jahshan> and enter YOUR password
<persen_> i wish i could select what device i want audio out on, that is the default in windows.
<jhutchins> 1) don't use su, use su -, 2) sudo -i is more in keeping with the ubuntu design.
<stoned> He asked why, I told him why, and how to do it.  If he wants to, he can.
<stoned> I mean.. you can drive a car with one foot and use the other foot to steer it, but it doesn't make it a good idea, does it?
<jhutchins> stoned: Don't be so defensive.
<stoned> jhutchins: what?
<stoned> anyway... neusonce that is why you can't login as root or use su, because the root password isn't set.  If you set the root password, and someone else guesses it, they have admin rights to your system.  If you don't set a root password, that won't happen, unless someone guess your password.
<TheGodfather> well you can set it =)
<stoned> with which they can use sudo
<stoned> so the security BS aside, do what you want to do, but you've been told what is better to do
<vprints> Hey, can anybody recommend some live cd with hardware health testing tools ?
<stoned> yes
<stoned> hiren's
<stoned> hiren.info
<persen_> jhutchins, i've blacklisted my emu10k1 module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, do i have to restart some daemon to make it effective?
<stoned> ultimate boot cd as well
<jhutchins> vprints: SystemRescueCD
<stoned> google for that
<jhutchins> persen_: That might do it, but you might actually need to reboot in order to run the hardware detection for your other card.
<TheGodfather> Anyone know how to set up a Proxy for IRC, in Koncoversation? I've been having a little trouble
<swimmerino88_> hi to evrebody!i have a little problem with my usb disk...I can only see a diectory locked,after the creation of the partition with qparte...how can i copy thingd to the disk?i think i have to chenge the privileges...how????
<vprints> thanks, stoned
<neusonce> in adept  can i install java, flash , tor packages ? if i can how so
<vprints> thanks, jhutchins, but i need a cd to locate hardware problems :)
<neusonce> and will gnome apps still work well in a KDE space?
<jhutchins> vprints: system rescue cd has a lot of hardware test tools on it.
<stoned> !info dircproxy
<ubotu> dircproxy: IRC proxy for people who use IRC from different workstations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-5 (feisty), package size 118 kB, installed size 264 kB
<jhutchins> !install | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jhutchins> neusonce: Bother, that's not it.
<neusonce> ..... i hate ubotu
<jhutchins> !packages | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<neusonce> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vprints> jhutchins, they werent on the list on the webpage :)
<TheGodfather> I can set up a proxy in mirc, using wine, but it would be nice not to have to use wine
<jhutchins> vprints: K.
<stoned> dircproxy
<jhutchins> vprints: Sorry, it's still useful.
<stoned> TheGodfather: use it
<stoned> TheGodfather: or setup psybnc or something
<TheGodfather> thanks
<stoned> you'll have to compile it from source more than likely
<stoned> ubuntu package might not exist for psybnc
<TheGodfather> oh well thats nto a big deal
<stoned> or you can also setup a proxy in irssi
<stoned> in fact you should try irssi, its amazing
<TheGodfather> i have it
<neusonce> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neusonce> what is samba
<TheGodfather> !samba
<TheGodfather> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<neusonce> how can i access knaptic ?
#kubuntu 2007-07-25
<Mr_Sonoma> alright fellas how do i change my default desktop environment
<Mr_Sonoma> ?
<NickPresta> Mr_Sonoma, you wish to switch from KDE to Gnome/XFCE/fluxbox/etc?
<Mr_Sonoma> yes i have Gnome,KDE,xfce all loaded. when when i loaded Gnome and XFCE it somehow changed the default from kde to XFCE so when i select default login under the witch session type screen it goes to XFCE no matter what the previous was....i'd like for the default selection to be KDE again.
<NickPresta> Mr_Sonoma, in the menu list (when you login) there should be an option for the different DEs.
<NickPresta> The sessions list should present all installed window managers
<Mr_Sonoma> uh hu thats where im talking about, see the options are there KDE, Beryl, XFCE, Gnome, and Default, now selecting the one i want isnt the issue its when i choose the "default" selection. it chooses XFCE not really a big deal but it changed from KDE to XFCE during the install. there has to be a way to change that back i was wondering if you or anyone knew how.
<Mr_Sonoma> see its just an oddity, im still sifting through google searches to see if i can find any info on it. but thought i'd ask in the mean time too.
<arekanderu> Could somebody help me? I'm looking for a paint program (Like MS Paint on Windows..) for my Kubuntu
<NickPresta> arekanderu, Krita is similar (it feels similar) but it much more powerful. Give it a try.
<Theory> arekanderu: kolourpaint ?
<Theory> that's probably the closest to ms paint
<arekanderu> NickPresta: How do I get Krita?
<arekanderu> Theory: How do I get that?
<Theory> arekanderu: use adept to install it
<mnemonicE2> hi
<arekanderu> Theory: Tyvm :)
<NickPresta> arekanderu, if you're used to using Adept, you can search for it (kolourpaint or krita) there. Otherwise, you can use the command line: sudo apt-get install krita
<arekanderu> NickPresta: Ty alot man :D
<mnemonicE2> Why kubuntu is less stable than ubuntu and nagg me with many error messages ??
<neusonce> whats the command to navigate to a directory .....?
<ekrengel> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mnemonicE2> I repeat : Why kubuntu is less stable than ubuntu and nagg me with many error messages ??
<runlevelten> neusonce: cd
<ekrengel> does anyone have vnc configured correctly?  I need some help setting it up...
<NickPresta> mnemonicE2, what problems are you having? My Kubuntu installation has yet to "nagg me with many error messages".
<mnemonicE2> i don't find the same quality of ubuntu
<neusonce> grrrr im trying to navigate to a folder in desktop .....im sleep deprived and  wont get to sleep untill iv finished this
<neusonce> help
<mnemonicE2> I starting the system i find some errors
<mnemonicE2> but I don't remember them now
<imslow3r> anyone want to help me with my bluetooth keyboard look at my new thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508847
<neusonce> where are you agent 137, only you can hlep me in my noobness
<mnemonicE2> and sometime all the system hang up
<mnemonicE2> KDE error !
<NickPresta> There is something very strange about the xfce4 package. *sigh*
<persen_> wow, where are the standard linux games?
<persen_> aint they included in feisty?
<NickPresta> persen, what do you mean?
<crimsun> what's strange about the xfce4 binary package?
<NickPresta> persen, there is the 'kdegames' package which includes all standard kde games
<persen_> but it aint included by default? thats good
<BluesKaj> persen_, no one has to install it
<NickPresta> crimsun, for some reason, it never works for me. I install the xfce4 meta-package and I logout. i select XFCE from my sessions menu and the login hangs. I switch to terminal and kill the session and start kdm. all is well.i use beryl + xgl and I switch to XFCE and suddenly no applications will open. I switch back to KDE/Beryl and applications start.
<BluesKaj> err sorry persen_ you have to install kdegames
<crimsun> xfce4 is deprecated; you shouldn't be using it.
<NickPresta> crimsun, really? I searched for "xfce desktop" and that was the only 'package' that came up. I assume I should be using the xubuntu-desktop metapackage, correct?
<neusonce> Knaptic Package Manager  where can i find this ?
<crimsun> NickPresta: that's bad kdm/gdm interaction, not Xfce's IIRC
<NickPresta> crimsun, okay. What do you suggest? I want XFCE but I don't want the xubuntu-desktop. I don't need all the extra applications and I don't want to filter them out after the install.
<crimsun> just use kdm normall.
<crimsun> normally.
<crimsun> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<crimsun> (or dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and just select kdm)
<BluesKaj> neusonce, do you mean synaptic?
<elite101> hey if  i burn a ISO to a cd that already has files to it that are non boot will the cd still boot up? for dsl
<rogue780> how do I access the restricted driver manager in kubuntu?
<elite101> even thou it has some notepad files and stuff
<jazzrabbit> kubuntu-es
<Dragnslcr> I don't think you can burn an iso image to a disc that isn't blank
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rogue780> anyone?
<vzduch> rogue780: Alt-F2  kdesu restricted-manager
<neusonce> where can i find Knaptic Package Manager ?
<ice9> HELLO FRIENDS
<neusonce> i looked
<neusonce> and i can not find
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elite101> how do i burn an iso just copy it to the cd drive and write files (using xp to do this)
<Biovore> no
<NickPresta> rogue780, `sudo restricted-manager`
<NickPresta> rogue780, if you dont have it installed, `sudo apt-get install restricted-manager`
<Biovore> elite101: iso is a disk image.. it contains the filesystem for the CD.. you burn it as an image..
<vzduch> neusonce: kynaptic is nowhere to be found
<jazzrabbit> Excuse me. I Have a problem with beryl... i don't know how can i restore de defaults option's because i don't have the windows borders. Sorry for my english
<rogue780> NickPresta,  thanks
<neusonce> i need to get to synaptic manger for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> knaptic is old school pkg management , basically replaced by adept in kde
<jazzrabbit> i Speak spanish, i try to speak with the people conected in the spanish channel but no one answer to me
<NickPresta> neusonce, `sudo apt-get install synaptic`
<elite101> i know what an iso is i just wondering i burn the iso to cd
<vzduch> neusonce: then install synaptic
<Dragnslcr> elite101- http://www.cdburnerxp.se/ is a free CD burning tool
<elite101> i know i can just use windows normal cd burner
<elite101> or wait no
<elite101> i mean nero
<neusonce> yes i can get in to adept but what i can install is very limited
<Silent_G> hello, im trying to view avi files but they aint playing good, the sound really sucks, is there something i should install?
<neusonce> most of it i cant even install
<Dragnslcr> I don't think the builtin CD burning in XP can't do iso images
<Dragnslcr> Nero can, if you have it
<elite101> yeah
<Dragnslcr> CDBurnerXP can as well
<elite101> im going to the library and do it
<vzduch> neusonce: if so, then either your sources.list is b0rked, or it's PEBKAC
<elite101> lol the library
<Dragnslcr> (That's what I used to burn my original Kubuntu DVD)
<martijn> hi, i want to buy me a PDA. Is there any palm to avoid? I want to use it with KPilot i suppose....
<jazzrabbit> to view avi files you need install gstream, i think that is the answe for your problem
<neusonce> well vzdutch i just installed kubuntu after being on ubuntu for a week
<Silent_G> ok dude thankz
<neusonce>  my linux knowlegeis limited
<vzduch> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11.1ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 1279 kB, installed size 5836 kB
<neusonce> !PEBKAC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> so you should be able to install that
<vzduch>  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jazzrabbit> "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install sinaptyc"
<BluesKaj> neusonce, check your sources.list , make sure the restricted debs aren't commented (# in fornt of the deb)
<rogue780> how do I make programs automatically start when I log in?
<Silent_G> jazzrabbit, there are alot of gstreamer packages, which one?  gstreamer-alsa?
<chcampb> Hello.
<neusonce> Reading package lists... Done
<jazzrabbit> put this in the console "sudo apt-get install gstreamer"
<neusonce> Building dependency tree
<neusonce> Reading state information... Done
<neusonce> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<neusonce> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<neusonce> is only available from another source
<neusonce> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<Silent_G> ok
<jazzrabbit> if that doesn't work install all packages with that name
<jazzrabbit> I think alsa is for sound
<BluesKaj> neusonce, alt+f2 then type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<jazzrabbit> but i'm not yure
<NickPresta> rogue780, you can symlink the application to ~/.kde/Autostart. Otherwise, you can use create a script in /etc/init.d/ (and then run `update-rc.d`)
<neusonce> ok get back to you soon
<chcampb> I hope this isn't too off-topic, but I can't find anywhere else to ask... if a computer's specs do not specifically say DDR SDRAM, i.e just says DDR, is it still compatible with a motherboard that is currently using DDR SDRAM? or is it DRAM unless it says otherwise?
<martijn> chcampb: probably just the same
<jazzrabbit> I can't fix beryl :'( I Want steves jobs help :(
<chcampb> so a computer uses SDRAM unless it says otherwise?
<jazzrabbit> lol
<grul> steve
<chcampb> steve jobs will laugh at your tears :'(
<martijn> chcampb: yup, that or ddr2
<jazzrabbit> i know he will
<jazzrabbit> T_T
<chcampb> no, ddr2 is supposed to replace DDR SDRAM, and the two arent compatible.... at least that is what the article I read said. wikipedia says that DDR SDRAM = DDR2 but i'm going to trust the editorial
<chcampb> what is wrong with beryl btw?
<jazzrabbit> i have no borders in the windows
<martijn> chcampb: i know, but those two are in the market right now i mean.
<chcampb> oh
<chcampb> thats easy, jazzrabbit: just hit alt+f2 and type emerald, then press enter
<jazzrabbit> :(
<chcampb> beryl does the cool graphics, and emerald is for the window borders
<chcampb> i see, thanks martijn
<jazzrabbit> thanks
<chcampb> did it work jazz?
<jazzrabbit> give me a second
<chcampb> ok
<Biovore> jazzrabbit: make sure your running in 24bit color..  beryl does the no windows borders thing if the video mode is set wrong..
<jazzrabbit> :O
<chcampb> it works?
<jazzrabbit> maybe it's that
<chcampb> yeah, he would probably know better than me :p
<chcampb> alright, thanks for the advice
<neusonce> ok iv opened up sources.list in kate and nothings there....
<vzduch> impossible.. you sure you typed the path and name right?
<MaTiAz> btw, does webcam in MSN work fine in Kopete?
<neusonce> yes
<neusonce> i can do it again
<neusonce> i will
<vzduch> it has to read /etc/apt/sources.list
<jazzrabbit> emerald
<vzduch> copy and paste that :)
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Theory> MaTiAz: viewing works fine, i've not tried broadcast
<jazzrabbit> doesn't work
<jazzrabbit> And know i dont have window borders:(
<jazzrabbit> T_T
<neusonce> yes
<neusonce> theres nothing there...
<redshadowhero> window borders? are we talking about beryl?
<jazzrabbit> yes
<jazzrabbit> :(
<redshadowhero> Ah...
<Biovore> jazzrabbit: if you can get a shell open type xwininfo and click on the desktop  what does depth say..
<redshadowhero> I fixed that with the emerald theme manager...
* genii sips a coffee
<redshadowhero> not sure how to do it otherwise...
<Biovore> beryl fails to load right unless you graphics are in 24Bit
<MaTiAz> Theory: Ok, thanks
<neusonce> so do i just cut and paste links from the link you gave me into sources.list ?
<jazzrabbit> depth 24
<Dragnslcr> jazzrabbit- tried this:  To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<jazzrabbit> :S
<neusonce> i used to love the game jazz rabit when i was a kid
<BluesKaj> neusonce, cutand paste the whole page
<vzduch> !$@#
<jazzrabbit> me to
<jazzrabbit> jojo
<jazzrabbit> it's a gret game
<jazzrabbit> i put the command you gave me
<BluesKaj> after you follow the instructions to generate a sources.list page for you, neusonce
<runlevelten> Has anyone had experience running fglrx 8.33.6 against Feisty?
<jazzrabbit> but i can't restart x now because i'm installing something in adept
<jazzrabbit> :(
<veleno> hi
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I open a new login screen in a new display through the terminal ?
<neusonce> a different kate applet just came up after i pressed create source.list , so just to be clear you want me to cut and paste this entire list  to sources.list
<Biovore> DARKGuy: a console login?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, i tried it but it din't work with my x200g card so i followed this tutorial and it works with 3D and DRI : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<DARKGuy> Biovore: nope, a KDM/GDM/XDM screen
<veleno> porco dio
<veleno> porco dio
<veleno> porco dio
<veleno> siete dei figli di puttana
<BluesKaj> make sure you save it , neusonce
<Biovore> DARKGuy: you can start up another x-session on another terminal and then start kde there...
<veleno> ciao troie depravate
<martijn> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DARKGuy> Biovore: well yeah that's what I want to do, but don't know how
<BluesKaj> !it  | veleno
<ubotu> veleno: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vzduch> martijn, BluesKaj: nevermind, that's a troll
<veleno> martijn: ciucciamelo
<veleno> thank
<BluesKaj> italian trolls ...ok , I thought  trolls were scandinavian like gnomes :)
<neusonce> grrrrrrr
<neusonce> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///ect/apt/sources.list.
<neusonce> can i do this in teh terminal ?
<runlevelten> DARKGuy: I used to use startx -- :1 to do that - caveat certain proprietary 3d drivers don't like that.
<martijn> neusonce: you have to do it as root (sudo)
<martijn> or kdesu kate
<Biovore> DARKGuy: there is an option from being loged in thats says "login as another user" somewhere..
<DARKGuy> Biovore: well, yeah, but I'm running some fullscreen app working on something so I can't do that, that's why I asked from the terminal :P
<neusonce> .... i put in my password when i was prompted
<DARKGuy> runlevelten: thanks, I'll try that :)
<vzduch> well, I think saying something like 'swine of God' (not sure here) or 'you are sons of a b*tches' isn't exactly nice..
<neusonce> i did martijin
<BluesKaj> neusonce, you have to do the permissions and password thing to edit files , so kdesu kate /etc/apt.sources.list , then paste the text into the empty page.
<magor666> any one got the d-link DWL G132 wirless working with kubuntu?
<martijn> neusonce: you can use vim or nano in the terminal
<redshadowhero> or pico
<BluesKaj> then save it!
<runlevelten> Although if you want to use multiple x servers, xnest is nice :)
<redshadowhero> well, nevermind, pico and nano are similar enough, anyway.
<Biovore> DARKGuy: yeah runlevelten's suggestion works.. But on nvidia cards it fails..
<DARKGuy> Biovore, runlevelten: Now that was scary. A black/white screen with an X cursor then Gnome starts! :/ when I have set up GDM to use KDE as my default session :(
<BluesKaj> close any instances of sources.list first , neusonce
<DARKGuy> Biovore: could figure as much, GeForce4 here xD
<runlevelten> Yeah, you will get KDE on 7 and Gnome on 8
<runlevelten> heh
<runlevelten> You can use xnest too, you know :)
<martijn> bah, i want to see more of kde4 :(
* BluesKaj takes a break ....sigh
<DARKGuy> runlevelten: hm, how so?
<neusonce> ok bluekaj
<runlevelten> DARKGuy: sudo apt-get install Xnest, then run it
<DARKGuy> runlevelten: just like that? cool
<runlevelten> obviously point it at display :1
<DARKGuy> oh
<DARKGuy> okay, thanks :D
<runlevelten> you get another x server in a window on your desktop :)
<Biovore> http://www.kde-files.org/news/index.php/plasma+screencast?id=256&name=plasma+screencast&PHPSESSID=c53a6c8  <-- screencast of some kde4 stuff
<martijn> Biovore: cool, thanks
<Biovore> http://files.ruphy.org/2007/06/17-plasma-icons.avi <-- another cool on about the new icon methods.. very cool stuff..
<Biovore> beta is planned for end of sept I think..
<magor999> elite101: ur using windows cuz ur in kubuntu
<elite101> what no im not?
<elite101> help a microshaft Virus Xp user is in the irc chat
<omeow> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how I can get a nodeadkeys variant of my keyboard layout, does anyone know how to do that? It doesn't appear to be listed in there, and I'm sure I saw it there at some point...
<vzduch> nodeadkeys is just plain irritating imho
<omeow> Yes, that's very helpful. =)
<Apollo_> Will Ferell is the best
<vzduch> how do you write e.g. accented characters w/ a nodeadkeys layout?
<elite101> im suprised no one has that nick name ubuntu,
<elite101> from b4
<Pazy> Can you guys give me a bit of help, i need to get Grub to load my WinXP but i dont know what entry to add
<omeow> vzduch: I use alt gr.
<vzduch> omeow: I'm not sure, but maybe you can hack it directly into your xorg.conf, or choose it while running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (use w/ care; be sure to back up your xorg.conf beforehand)
<omeow> No thanks. I rather stay away from the whole console business.
<vzduch> as long as keyboard layouts in KDE are deactivated, KDE will take whatever you choose there
<xst> Can anyone explain why the "Embedded MPlayer for KDE" can play my videos while neither Kaffeine or any other player can play them? The videos are pretty garbled when viewed with the non-embedded players. Why?
<elite101> dont u hate windows user who send u crap threw msn asking u to use it!!!
<elite101> programs that are .deb
<Biovore> xst: because mplayer rules :-)
<elite101> can u use windows mediaplayer using wine?
<elite101> older ones i imagine
<Biovore> kinda.. no direct x
<elite101> ohh
<elite101> man
<Pazy> Can no one help me?
<elite101> sure
<magor999> lol
<Biovore> mplayer does 99% off stuff.. the only thing it has problems with is wmv with DRM on them..
<elite101> omg
<Biovore> Pazy: yeah.. 1 sec
<vzduch> grml..
<elite101> magor666 see #windows-offtopic ? u dont have linux what do u need here?
<Biovore> Biovore: Add the following to your menu.lst file in /boot/grub/menu.lst
* underdog5004 laughs with elite101 
<Biovore> Pazy: title  windows       \n       root   (hd1,0)        savedefault       makeactive chainloader +1
<elite101> well he is annyoing asking me to run programs after he downloaded them
<Biovore> or something like that
<Pazy> one line? or diffrent lines
<elite101> nothing like crashing sudo
<Biovore> Pazy: different lines..
<Biovore> Pazy: google on grub and windows
<martijn> anyone a recommendation on a pda?
<Pazy> did that, got hell ofa confused lol
<Pazy> Thanks, ill do that now
<elite101> um shoot
<Biovore> Pazy: your location might be different
<Pazy> Location? how will i work it out
<runlevelten> Debs over messenger..... make damned sure you trust that person, heh.
<elite101> thoes attack of the show hardware pron they said areally good pda
<elite101> exactly he uses windows (cant even operate that) and ask's me to install debian thingsd
<jdt> Hi, is there a way in KMail, when using IMAP, to keep a copy of the messages for offline viewing, and to improve performance on slow links?
<elite101> doesnt even say where there from or what they do
<Biovore> jdt: there is..
<jdt> Biovore: I am all ears :)
<runlevelten> Tell him he can give you the name and you'll get it from the official repos.
<Biovore> you have to make a dissconnect imap account
<runlevelten> You give toot privileges on your machine to anyone who gets to run a deb on it, so don't run random ones from msn :)
<Pazy> How is it I work out the location? Sorry, im anxtous been without gaming for 24 hours lol
<runlevelten> *root privileges too, haha
<jdt> Biovore: I see the option :) Thankyou
<runlevelten> I say run debs, ykwim.
<runlevelten> speaking of gaming, time for some FPS action.
<elite101> halo2
<elite101> lol
<martijn>  /list
<martijn> oops
<runlevelten> I don't think so, hehe. Trem or tce I reckon.
<Pazy> Im dreading the day I need to buy vista for games, need a whole new system cause its such a cow :(
<neusonce>  i put in kdesu kate /ect/apt/sources.list and put in the source list i was told to cut and paste i saved it however when i got adept  its still the same ??
<runlevelten> They'll have a job pushing that one for a while. There are basically no advantages to running it, the only way 99% of Vista owners will ever have it == arm-twisting.
<neusonce>  theres no new apps
<runlevelten> neusonce, what do you mean no more apps?
<elite101> martijn, there is a pda running mobile windows and can emulate the iphone for like half the price too (i think its unlocked) really good interface too running iphone on it
<Pazy> If it wasent for the Vista only games which will come out soon id never even contemplate getting it. But i bet its got more stuff to prevent it working with linux
<elite101> holy crap a whole school just joined this channel*************
<elite101> at the same time?
<Pazy> A school would have same ip lol
<vzduch> Pazy: not necessarily
<elite101> i know but lol wierd all the diff ppl same time
<Pazy> Generally then
<neusonce> well  when i originally  opened sources.list it was empty  NOTHING in there
<Dragnslcr> It's called a netsplit
<Dragnslcr> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pazy> Looks like the same people that got kicked for excess flood
<runlevelten> They have 5 ways of forcing ordinary users to run Vista, and 1 way of making them want to.
<Pazy> Resseting comp back in a min
<elite101> lol u can do that?
<elite101> wow
<neusonce> i need to download some apps from adept  but  its very very limited in what i can download
<elite101> aminute before u get that trojan
<vzduch> I can't seem to be able to watch this DVD, so I'm gonna rip it
<neusonce>  and what i havent got  is blocked from me
<vzduch> neusonce: did you put your newly generated sources.list in place?
<neusonce> vzdutch i saved the file where it was
<vzduch> define 'where it was'
<elite101> wholy crap exessive flood ideed lol it was like a tsunami of nicknames
<neusonce>    /ect/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<runlevelten> the one way is to feebly rip off beryl and kde.
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: Did you say you _didn't_ end up with 8.33.6 running on feisty?
<runlevelten> It's moaning about xorg, but dang 8.34 is a *MESS*.
<elite101> how bad can debian files screw up your pc if curopted or someone hacked them?
<elite101> like so bad u cant boot up anymore?
<Theory> elite101: debs contain scripts that run as root
<neusonce> ROARR
<elite101> ohh so it can do alot of damage
<neusonce> vz it says it failed to fetch  from each of the address...
<vzduch> elite101: don't install anything you don't know is safe
<elite101> that kid magor999 keeps on trying to send me .deb over msn and tells me to run it? i dont know what it does or where he got it from?
<neusonce> could not connect to archive
<elite101> my instinct lol told me not to run them or accept the file
<vzduch> what does he send you?
<elite101> .deb files with wierd names
<vzduch> what names?
<elite101> i dont even know what they are?
<elite101> i can remeber its on msn i closed the convo
<vzduch> neusonce: pastebin your sources.list please
<elite101> he doesnt even know what they are just sends me that crap?
<elite101> must be something bad if he wastes his time downloading it
<neusonce> ok
<elite101> when he is on windows o.0
<neusonce> i just did a kubutu install could you send me the link
<vzduch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<neusonce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31184/
<Pazy> Im back, I couldent get the GRUB to detect my WInxp, its the location i think
<Biovore> Pazy: what partion and drive youy have it on?
<[ifr0g] > hi, is there avahi preinstalled on edgy ?
<Pazy> All i know is its WInXP is on a Sata and its the secondary master. Linux is primary master on IDE
<solarwaver> exo ena provlima ti simainei You need to identify to a registered nick to join that channel.?
<Biovore> [ifr0g] :  yes
<vzduch> looks like a problem w/ Australian mirrors.. try New Zealand or Asian mirrors (nz, sg, id, jp, whatever)
<Pazy> My Win C: is as /media/sdb1 on Linux if that helps
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, is it wise to remove it.
<solarwaver> i have aproblem you what it means : You need to identify to a registered nick to join that channel.?
<Biovore> [ifr0g] : I think it has something to do with Multicast DNS Service Discovery
<neusonce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31184/ any takers
<vzduch> or you just forgot to import the keys
<Biovore> neusonce: try just archive.ubuntu.com and not AU
<vzduch> then run the key commands as described in the file
<Biovore> AU servers could be down..
<vzduch> Biovore: already told him to use other mirrors, no need to burden the main servers
<Biovore> apparently the mirror isn't working..
<Pazy> Is there a way to get Grub to aito detect os's?
<solarwaver> i have aproblem you what it means : You need to identify to a registered nick to join that channel.?
<Pazy> *auto
<neusonce> can i get the adress of the site where i can get acess to these mirrors
<solarwaver> i have aproblem you what it means : You need to identify to a registered nick to join that channel.?
<Biovore> besideds.. archive.ubuntu.com isn't 1 server.. is a rotating dns like www.google.com
<vzduch> solarwaver: it means what it says, no need to repeat quickly
<runlevelten>  It means: you need to identify to a registered nick to join that channel.
<vzduch> mhm
<solarwaver> what is th registere nick
<runlevelten> If you don't know what that means, then you're almost certainly not welcome in the channel concerned.
<vzduch> solarwaver: any nick as long as it's registered
<vzduch> !identify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<solarwaver> come on guys i need help over here
<solarwaver> how i do registered
<vzduch> read at the above URL and be happy :)
<Biovore> solarwaver: check out www.freenode.net there instructions there on what you need to do..
<runlevelten> solarwaver: go to your server window (click on ubuntu IRC in the left pane) and type /msg nickserv help register
<runlevelten> or type in this room: /msg nickserv help register
<Pazy> Im hell of a confused
<vzduch> anyone ever ripped a DVD w/ K3b?  how long does it take to see some progress?
<solarwaver> thanx
<runlevelten> you can rip with k3b?
<vzduch> yep
<runlevelten> solarwaver: np :)
<jeff185> shudent be long
<Biovore> vzduch: if the DVD is encryped I don't think it will work at all..
<runlevelten> Oh I see what you mean, like for ordinary copying.
<solarwaver> what np?
<runlevelten> I thought you meant for css stuff.
<Pazy> Pretty please help?
<vzduch> Biovore: yeah, doesn't seem to work.. transcode returned 'failed to init encoder'
<vzduch> multiple read errors
<runlevelten> what's wrong pazy?
<Pazy> I need to figure out my WInXp location for Grub
<Biovore> vzduch: I think there is something called k9copy
<Biovore> Pazy: can you see the disk from your linux box?
<vzduch> yea, I used that before.. but somehow I don't really like it
<runlevelten> dvdrip is probably a better bet than k9copy
<Pazy> What you mean can i see my disk? you mean can i access WIn C:?
<runlevelten> ...and that's from someone who generally prefers to use the kde app.
<Biovore> I rip dvd's to xvid to x264.. I don't really copy..
<Pazy> I can access my C:\ (and other Win partiton on my Sata) from my linux (which is on an IDE)
<solarwaver> pazy : what linux do u use?
<Pazy> Kubuntu 7.04 (latest i think) off the CD I ordered from kubuntu website
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr roar  ok guys, ....... i chaged the source.list to a us server deleted the au  source.list  and i do a sudo apt-get update in the konsole and it still trys to run on teh au source.list
<runlevelten> and what disks/partitions are 1)the windows system you're trying to boot and 2) the linux system you're booting into on?
<vzduch> neusonce: then you didn't put it in the right place
<Pazy> You talkin to me runlevelten?
<runlevelten> Pazy: Yes.
<neusonce>  i put it in //etc/apt.sources.list
<vzduch> neusonce: wrong, it has to be /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik> neusonce: It's /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Admiral_Chicago> list
<[ifr0g] > Hi, what does this error mean..
<[ifr0g] > RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<[ifr0g] > run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2
<neusonce> ..../etc/apt.sources.list i put it in there
<Pazy> The windows C:\ is at /media/sdb1 and Kubuntu is at (hd0,0) (says grub)
<vzduch> neusonce: again, that's wrong.. look at it closely and find the typo
<solarwaver> pazy : what linux do u use?
<solarwaver> pazy : what linux do u use?
<Pazy> Kubuntu solarwaver
<neusonce> grrrrr thanks vz
<draik> neusonce: It's /etc/apt/sources.lst
<runlevelten> OK, I was going to ask you about grub next. Which disk is kubuntu in the first partition of?
<solarwaver> me to u can write also to the disks?
<Pazy> I dont know what the disk means, that sda and hda?
<runlevelten> yes.
<draik> [ifr0g] : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/84580
<Pazy> How can i tell?
<runlevelten> type mount and look for the one mounted on /
<solarwaver> can u write to any of the disks yes or no?
<solarwaver> can u write to any of the disks yes or no?
<vzduch> !repeat | solarwaver
<ubotu> solarwaver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pazy> This right?  /dev/sda1 on / type ext3
<runlevelten> right, and you have two physical disks, right?
<solarwaver> sorry
<draik> !patience | draik
<Pazy> yes Sata and HDD
<runlevelten> the first one being the kubuntu disk.
<[ifr0g] > draik, Is it safe to remove avahi ?
<runlevelten> and windows I gather is on the second disk?
<solarwaver> how do u do that i can not copy anything to the ather disks
<runlevelten> yeah you said, sorry
<draik> [ifr0g] : No clue. I just did a quick search for you. That is the first link from google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
<runlevelten> So you'll want an option in menu.lst that says:
<solarwaver> how do u do that i can not copy anything to the ather disks
<[ifr0g] > draik, alright thanks :)
<draik> [ifr0g] : No problem. Sorry, but I'm not familiar with it.
<Eljus> hey all I'm having trouble mounting my smart phone...
<Eljus> when i plug in the usb nothing happens...
<Eljus> searched the doc to no avail...
<draik> Eljus: Same here. I have a T-Mobile Wing
<Eljus> trying a htc tytn
<Eljus> no luck , huh
<draik> Eljus: My solution? Use VMware Workstation with WinXP to do what I need to do. I can also access my Kubuntu and other WinXP partition through the Workstation
<runlevelten> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31187/
<runlevelten> pazy ^^
<Pazy> thanks, ill reset in a sec and try
<runlevelten> Yeah, give it a go, it should consider it (hd1,0)
<Eljus> Hmmm.  Problem is I'm Linux only.
<Eljus> Jumped in head first!  :)
<Eljus> no partition
<Eljus> any idea why it won't recognize?
<reldruh> hi. I'm trying to get rsync working between my laptop and my server to automatically back up my music once a week. I have it running in daemon mode on my server and when I execute the command "rsync /home/myusername/Media/Music/ACDC/ aaron@192.168.1.6:/home/myusername/Media/Music/" from my server, I get the message "skipping directory /home/myusername/Media/Music/ACDC" Does anybody know why this is happening or how I can fix i
<runlevelten> draik: I have a similar solution. openSuSE is good for working with _everything_ I own, heh
<Biovore> reldruh: try a -ar
<Eljus> runleveltn: does it involve windows?
<runlevelten> yeah, rsync is running non-recursively. Do what Biovore said :)
<runlevelten> Eljus: Certainly not.
<Eljus> EXCELLENT!
<Eljus> :)
<neusonce> OK VZDUTCH: this is what im doing  i press alt +f2 i put in " kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst" i cut and copy in a list from  the us i save it exit kate, then i go to terminal and put in sudo apt-get update  and still it says im trying to connect to the au server... im not sleeping nor moving till i get this right ....ANYBODY
<Eljus> d
<vzduch> neusonce: you made a typo AGAIN
<evjunior09> Can anyone here Help me out with making a .Gif Picture? (Moving Picture)
<neusonce> omg
<neusonce> OMFG
<vzduch> trying dvd::rip now, let's see what it can do :)
<neusonce> ......NO SLEEP
<Eljus> runleveltn: care to share?
<Biovore> vzduch: I use mplayer/mencoder to rip and encode DVD here..
<Pazy> Im back and the GRUB thing didnt work
<evjunior09>  Neusonce: TILL BROOKLYN!
<vzduch> hrhr
<neusonce> HUH??
<draik> evjunior09: LOL.
<neusonce> omg im a linux baby
<evjunior09> Neusonce: youve never heard that song? "No Sleep Till Brooklyn?"
<neusonce> no
<vzduch> *omfg* someone who doesn't know the Beastie Boys..
<evjunior09> neusonce: how old are you?
<runlevelten> Pazy: what happened?
<Dragnslcr> evjunior09++
<neusonce> 21
<neusonce> AND
<neusonce> australian
<evjunior09> Hmm. Weird. lol nooo biggie.
<runlevelten> vzduch: dvdrip ain't pretty, but it's good.
<evjunior09> Anyone good with Gimp//.gif Pics?
<vzduch> neusonce: no reason not to know the Beastie Boys :)
<draik> If I had a Bluetooth receiver with Kubuntu, how would I go about xfering the files from my phone to Kubuntu?
<dannydrifffft> I'm having a problem installing both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I put the install disk in and choose to install from disk. On Ubuntu, I get the orange background (blue on Kubuntu) and a mouse cursor. I don't get the install dialog. It just stops there with a moveable mouse cursor
<neusonce> vzdutch tell me wheres my typo
<Pazy> I copied exactly what you put, then  i resetted and chose the WinXP option and it said 'Starting Now' and i left it for 5 mins (make juice) came back it still said starting up. So i disconnected IDE with Linux and inserted WinXP setup disk to get it to boot into WinXP (To see if Win was at fault)
<neusonce>  i know not what im doing ?
<draik> dannydrifffft: "/sysinfo"
<vzduch> neusonce: it's not 'lst', it's 'list'
<draik> dannydrifffft: Do it here. Possibly your hardware...?
<Dragnslcr> draik- I vaguely recall that your phone would be detected as a removable drive
<elite101> is there a .avi codec or caffene
<neusonce>  you told me lst
<neusonce> omg
<vzduch> neusonce: no, I didn't
<dannydrifffft> I thought it was the monitor so I tried another monitor and same thing. I tried a different video card and now it's a different problem
<neusonce> ...
<neusonce> *hits self *
<neusonce>  ok
<draik> 21, huh? Sure fooled me with the "omg"s all over the place
<neusonce> shush
<vzduch> [02:28:31]  < vzduch> neusonce: wrong, it has to be /etc/apt/sources.list  how's that look? ;)
<neusonce> i dress myself thank you
<dannydrifffft> I originally tried it with a PCI-E GeForce 7800GT which is when I get the first problem.
<neusonce> but ok
<neusonce> apart from that
<neusonce> im fine
<neusonce> ??
<dannydrifffft> Then I tried a PCI Radeon 9200 and now I just get a black screen with the blinking underscore on the top left.
<draik> neusonce: You have been told what to do. We are just under the Hold-Your-Hand phase
<draik> dannydrifffft: /sysinfo
<neusonce> kdesu kate /ect/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> and another typo
<neusonce>  cut copy us server list
<neusonce> save
<vzduch> man, learn to copy and paste
<neusonce>  go to terminal
<dannydrifffft> draik: what do you mean exactly?
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 414/766GB, RAM: 2924/3035MB, 147 proc's, 27.29min up
<draik> Type that in and you will get that.
<NickPresta> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ @ 2.21GHz]  mem[Physical : 2026MB, 75.7% free]  disk[Total : 178.02GB, 73.70% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GS]  sound[] 
<dannydrifffft> into IRC?
<draik> !source-o-matic | neusonce
<ubotu> neusonce: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<draik> dannydrifffft: yes
<NickPresta> Oh. Sorry about that guys. Didn't mean to flood with that. >_>
<dannydrifffft> SYSINFO Unknown command
<vzduch> neusonce:    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    copy & paste!
<vzduch> it's tabbed, so definitely no mistake
<dannydrifffft> Im using mIRC 6.21
<elite101> is there a player out there i can downlaod for it to play .avi (i dont wanna download any plugins xD)
<vzduch> dannydrifffft: you're on Linux, no need to use the darn dreaded mIRC
<vzduch> elite101: ?
<draik> dannydrifffft: Sorry.
<dannydrifffft> I'm not on Linux. I'm still on Windows.
<draik> vzduch: No, he's not.
<dannydrifffft> I'm trying to install Linux.
<runlevelten> Ew.
<elite101> yeah i dont wanna get plugins for caffene
<draik> vzduch: He's trying to get into K/Ubuntu, but can't.
<vzduch> draik: ah ok
<elite101> i just wanna another player that can play .avi
<runlevelten> Well avi is just a wrapper. You'll need to have the ability to play usual formats to play 'em.
<grul> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evjunior09> If i download Photoshop on Limewire, will it work on WINE?
<vzduch> !w32codecs | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<draik> What's wrong with windows? It's the best thing out there!
<draik> I REALLY hope you caught the sarcasm on that one!
<elite101> lol
<vzduch> draik: are you mad???
<runlevelten> evjunior09: Buy a copy or use the GIMP.
<Pazy> I think im screwed
<dannydrifffft> draik: if you want I can send/PM you my cpu-z file
<draik> dannydrifffft: Sure
<runlevelten> Pazy: still waiting on the rest of your sentence
<elite101> will photoshop work in wine?
<Pazy> what you mean?
<dannydrifffft> draik: k one second. thanks
<draik> elite101: CS2 yes
<runlevelten> elite101: yes.
<evjunior09> runlevelten: i dont have the money to pay for the copy at the moment. Sure i would rather Purchase one. but for now can i use it? GIMP is too hard to use and i dont understand it
<neusonce> ok, vz  when i put the us sever list in sources.list it says it can not be saved so it creates another source.list called "source.list~"
<draik> dannydrifffft: NP
<elite101> cool
<elite101> i have 7
<draik> elite101: I have yet to try CS3
<runlevelten> evjunior09: Suck it up. There's a free alternative for you to use, there is no excuse.
<vzduch> neusonce: the one w/ the ~ is the backup
<draik> elite101: Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem. I don't think...
<vzduch> that's normal
<eli> hi all, what is the absolutely most failsafeee and easy way to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04?
<neusonce> ok
<evjunior09> Runlevelten: okay thanks for your useless Input
<runlevelten> You are actually being given an equivalent program.... for free. What's not to afford?
<vzduch> elite101: there's no failsafe way
<draik> Money for software? That's a first   ;P
<evjunior09> I simply dont like GIMP. its lame
<elite101> eli, i need the same thing
<Pazy> GIMP is good but harder to get used to that PS
<elite101> lol its not me but he is my brother
<elite101> i have same ver. too lol
<Pazy> What rest of sentance do you want runlevelten?
<dannydrifffft> draik: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=220495
<elite101> and was wondering if i can cuz i dont have a dvd reader
<dannydrifffft> don't know if that has the information youre wanting, but I hope it helps.
<draik> dannydrifffft: Will let you know
<runlevelten> evjunior09: If you were too good for the GIMP, maybe you'd have the cash to use the software according to its license. But you're not.
<eli> I would guess that one way is to change dapper to feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list, elite101
<runlevelten> Anyway, w/e.
<eli> but I'm wondering if there's an easier way
<evjunior09> I am too good for gimp
<evjunior09> thanks for noticing
<elite101> yeah
<neusonce> neusonce@neusonce-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<neusonce> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg
<neusonce>   Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (211.29.132.173). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<vzduch> eli: going from Dapper to Feisty directly is definitely not recommended
<runlevelten> Pazy: you said you tried windows on its own.
<elite101> i was going to shipit but its in dvd formatt
<neusonce> AND SO ON
<eli> vzduch: how do you recommend it be done?
<draik> dannydrifffft: From the look of things, you should NOT have an issue.
<evjunior09> But i'd rather not have this stupid conversation with you. Bye
<draik> Anything particularly come up? Error message?
<NickPresta> evjunior09, if you're too good for The GIMP and require Photoshop, why don't you support a product you need and buy it?
<Pazy> Windows XP on its own works perfect, im playing COD2 the now
<elite101> i am playing ra2 on here
<evjunior09> NickPresta: because i dont have the cash on hand. I dont understand why everyone is flipping out over a stupid program
<vzduch> eli: either Dapper  Edgy  Feisty, or back up /home/yourUserName/ and /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do a clean install
<dannydrifffft> draik: yeah i have no idea what's going on. I tried the release before Feisty Fawn and it had the same problem. So when 7.0.4 came out I was excited because I thought it'd be fixed.
<dannydrifffft> but same thing.
<eli> okay, the way to do that is still editing sources.list, vzduch?
<NickPresta> evjunior09, If you're too young or don't have the cash to buy Photoshop, you can either live without PS until you have the money or you wouldn't need Photoshop anyways =)
<dannydrifffft> I can't believe its not even working with the Radeon 9200.
<vzduch> for the first possibility, yes, and this twice
<draik> dannydrifffft: Sorry, don't know what to tell you?
<eli> okay, thanks you vzduch
<vzduch> !upgrade | eli
<ubotu> eli: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<eli> :D
<bob_sinclair> hey guys, just wondering which virtualisation product is best/most popular ?
<evjunior09> Nickpresta: its not that im too young. haha 18 isnt too young for PS. But okay w/e. all i asked is that will it work with WINE
<elite101> xD is fiesty fawn
<kgx> hey. is there any way recreate original config files for a program that install via apt-get?
<elite101> no KDE
<runlevelten> evjunior09: You're the one who decided to proudly announce it was copied from limiewire.
<dannydrifffft> draik: alright. thanks a lot for the help anyway
<runlevelten> Nobody asked you, or cared.
<draik> evjunior09: Not to be the Devil's advocate, but aren't YOU the one flipping out about a simple suggestion about using GIMP?
<bob_sinclair> kgx: reinstall hte package
<draik> dannydrifffft: NP, best of luck
<kgx> bob_sinclair: didnt seem to help. i broke the config for azureus and now it wont start, even after a reinstall
<NickPresta> evjunior09, it will work with Wine if you point it to your installation on Windows, AFAIK
<evjunior09> draik: all i asked was if it would freakin work on WINE. My god. GIMP = Sucks
<kgx> i remember there was a way through dkpg but i forgot
<kgx> !dkpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pazy> At least GImp is worth the asking price
<bob_sinclair> kgx: run rm -Rf ~/.azureus
<evjunior09> Well right, thats why it sucks. its free
<Pazy> Well explain you feel sucks about it, you can e-mail it the the people who make it and they may make changes
<vzduch> evjunior09: if free == sucks, then stay w/ Windoze and be happy..
<runlevelten> Jesus evjunior09, who cares. Just ask some sort of technical question if you want.
<Scorpaen> i installed proftpd and at the end it asked me if i wanted it standalone or daemon. i made the wrong choices. how do i run that wizard again??
<kgx> bob_sinclair: i was hoping not to do that but will use it as a last resort :) will google a bit more. ta
<runlevelten> Or don't
<draik> Pazy: They use GIMP at work. Seems worth it
<evjunior09> vzduch: trust me i didnt want Kubuntu
<Pazy> Gimp is great I find as well
<runlevelten> evjunior09: Allow me to provide you with a refund. Here [       ] 
<bob_sinclair> kgx: if you have not installed and using sun-java then thats probably your issue
<bob_sinclair> gimp is awesome, you just need to learn it
<Pazy> I use Gimp on Linux and Ps on windows, no problems for me
<runlevelten> I use PS on Linux sometimes. It's well supported on wine
<runlevelten> Movie studio funding for Codeweavers to support it, you see.
<Pazy> The problem for me is my download speed is slower on linux so ive never been bothered to dowload it
<Scorpaen> reconfig proftpd anyone??
<draik> evjunior09: Then why on Kubuntu?
* Scorpaen bangs his head on his desk
* bob_sinclair bangs his head as well
<Pazy> Does anyone else feel Vista has been less well reveived than XP?
<runlevelten> Pazy: about 100x
<evjunior09> Draik: because Windows wouldnt install on my Computer. i went to 3 different Computer places to help
<evjunior09> so i was stuck witht his sh!t
<vzduch> to my knowledge, XP wasn't well received before SP1 as well
<elite101> hey!!
<Pazy> Personally im hoping enough people get pissed at it and go to mac/linux then we can get some games and support
<hamadooo> hi guys .. can someone tell me what is winre is ??
<draik> Pazy: I feel that the "non-geek" community became skeptical with the geeks in regards to what is being offered by Vista
<Pazy> I liked XP from release, and in fact ive got no sp now......................
<runlevelten> We already have _some_ games and support :)
<elite101> i have windows xp pro sp3
<draik> evjunior09: There are MANY flavors of Linux. I can guarantee you that nobody shoved this down your throat
<Pazy> More support would be nice, i hate being limited to like 3 commerical linux games, whearas theres thousands od Win games and you dont need to look at sys reqs
* vzduch has an XP Pro SP2 which is almost never used
<evjunior09> Draik: Oh yes it was. Flavors??
<runlevelten> evjunior09: You know, some of us have spent a good deal of our lives working on that "excrement", and you'll find it's one hell of a lot better than that other OS :)
<elite101> from sp1 to sp2 to sp3 there latest installment (the recycle bin!)
<elite101> lol
<evjunior09> It was either Kubuntu or Nothing
<runlevelten> Chill out for a minute and you might find that out ;)
<ircusr> hi all
<draik> evjunior09: distrowatch.com. Reading wouldn't hurt
<bob_sinclair> evjunior09: maybe the problem is the computer hardware or the user, hell if you couldn't install even windows...
<evjunior09> Bob_sinclair: maybe you should read what i said ealier
<runlevelten> Pazy: I hope you're also using happypenguin.org
<evjunior09> it wasnt me dumbass
<hamadooo> what is winre guys
<elite101> lol i was be4 elite_hacker along time ago used this couldnt handle it at all untill my windows crashed yet again forced my self to learn this and now i am loving it
<elite101> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<vzduch> evjunior09: try openSUSE, Fedora, PCLinuxOS, Mandriva, Debian, Slackware, Gentoo..  the choice is almost endless
<Pazy> Huh?
<bob_sinclair> evjunior09: what did you say earlier
<Pazy> Mandriva is also a good distro, was second distro I tried and first i really liked
<runlevelten> evjunior09: I suggest Linspire would be what you're after.
<elite101> puppy dog linux (my fav)
<evjunior09> vzduch: now what is the difference
<vzduch> try and see for yourself
<evjunior09> bob_Sinclair: none of ur business, if you dont want to go read dont ask
<hamadooo> !winre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> If a bargain basement replacement for windows is what you want, that's what they provide,
<vzduch> mostly package management and outward appearance
<elite101> solaris is that a bad distro?? " a hacker distro"?
<hamadooo> !winRE
<Pazy> Ive got solaris on second comp just for fun
<vzduch> Solaris is not a (Linux) distro, it's an OS in its own right
<elite101> is it good?
<bob_sinclair> evjunior09: you asked me to read it, but i wasn't here so... um yeah
<Pazy> Anyone here tried Xbox Linux or Ps3's Linux?
<elite101> ohh lol
<Biovore> elite101: solaris is a different kinda of unix
<runlevelten> Solaris ia nother Unix, elite101
<Biovore> like BSD
<evjunior09> bob_sinclair: exactly, so just stay out of the conversation. Easy.
<elite101> Unix? weird
<draik> DSL
<elite101> is it free
<runlevelten> s/i a/is a/
<elite101> i have DSL
<elite101> finally
<bob_sinclair> evjunior09: i have every right to be in the conversation dummy
<Biovore> runlevelten: yup sun opensourced it..
<evjunior09> bob_sinclair: no you obviously dont if you dont even know what im talking about. stupid ass
<elite101> lol why so harsh to him?
<Biovore> elite101: might want to google on opensolaris if your intressed in solaris
<runlevelten> bob_sinclair: I'd ignore him until he asks something people can support ^^
<bob_sinclair> evjunior09: oi be nice. this is freenode, not your private home
<bob_sinclair> runlevelten: true i shall ignore the rogue
<ircusr> somebody actually uses solaris?
<elite101> Biovore, just wondering what it was but good idea thou.
<bob_sinclair> yes solaris rules
<Pazy> I use solaris
<runlevelten> lots of people use solaris
<draik> Pazy: YellowDog on PS3... not personally. Ref: http://www.linuxjournal.com
<Biovore> ircusr: actualy alot of people use it.. engineers
<ircusr> why?
<elite101> well expct me
<Biovore> ircusr: because sun hardware is very nice..
<ircusr> it's gpl right?
<elite101> cuz i am starting to be an avid user of linux and exploring diff distros
<Biovore> nope
<Pazy> runlevelten: so any ideas for help?
<ircusr> nice but expensive
<runlevelten> I used to work on Solaris machines years ago.
<Biovore> solaris isn't not free
<ircusr> wasnt it gpl?
<Pazy> I got solaris for free
<Biovore> (free like gpl anyway)
<bob_sinclair> Pazy: help with what sorry
<elite101> its not free :(
<ircusr> i just ordered a free solaris DVD
<Biovore> no solaris is a sun product
<ircusr> java is gpl
<ircusr> right?
<Biovore> nope
<ircusr> it is
<Pazy> Go to solaris's site and you can order a free dvd
<ircusr> yea
<ircusr> i did
<bob_sinclair> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Biovore> you can get solaris for free..
<bob_sinclair> free beer ...
<draik> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pazy> What is this free beer thing? ive never understood that
<elite101> sun? u mean java like is that os about programming mostly its not like a u know family pc type of thing?
<bob_sinclair> Pazy: try google :)
<Pazy> Tried that, got adds for free beer :P
<ircusr> free beer thing means that it's a gift
<elite101> free beer!!!?
<runlevelten> Pazy: There is free as in beer, and Free as in speech.
<Biovore> yup
<draik> Free beer... WHERE?!?!  <.<   >.>
<runlevelten> Free software, does not refer to what it costs. ;)
<bob_sinclair> Pazy: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<ircusr> LIBRE
<Pazy> runelevelten, thats what i dont understand can u explain diffrence?
<ircusr> thats the word
<elite101> ubuntu means linux for ppl lol (stupid stickers!!!)
<jeff185> its human beings
<runlevelten> well the first is the price, and the second is what it is.
<Pazy> Im still oblivious but whatever, ive got bigger concerns
<elite101> yeah w.e
<runlevelten> ppl aren't human beings?!!
<runlevelten> OMG
<elite101> yeah they arr
<runlevelten> hehe
<jeff185> the sticker is linux for human beings
<Biovore> Pazy: free dosn't mean its not free of restrictions..  for the average computer nub there is no obvious difference.. but for developers there is..
<elite101> yeah i know'
<bob_sinclair> opera is good free beer imo
<vzduch> Biovore: and for businesses, for that matter
<Biovore> rgr
<runlevelten> yeah, and gcc is good Free software :)
<Pazy> Opera is my fav browsere
<Biovore> see www.gnu.org for more of this spam..
<jeff185> lol
<elite101> do businesses run linux software lke major ones ie. google.com/yahoo?
<neusonce> * pulls his hair out* ok , i press alt +f2 i put in "kdesu kate /etc/apt.sources.list" i put in my password, a box with apt.sources.list opens up i changed from the au servers to the us servers ealier and its countnues to stay us servers i save again and exit  i go to terminal and type " sudo apt-get update" and its cylces thought the au servers.... help
<Biovore> ball areospace..
<flaccid> Pazy: there you go an example of free beer, not speech :)
<Biovore> quantas
<flaccid> elite101: yes
<Biovore> there are alot of linux companes
<elite101> cool
<elite101> that would save money its all free in both ways
<elite101> well almost
<frost0> konqueror is missing the settings, file, configure edit, toolbar .... what do i do?
<Pazy> Is there a command to get GRUB to auto detect things?
<flaccid> Pazy: update-grub
<Pazy> ah thanks, should have guessed that lol
<flaccid> np
<vzduch> looks like I'm gonna need a new DVD drive anytime soon.. it's got problems reading DL DVDs, it always had
<draik> frost0: Are you using Beryl?
<frost0> draik: no sir
<draik> frost0: How are the other apps?
<frost0> draik: ?
<draik> frost0: The other applications (programs). Do they display the menu bar?
<frost0> draik: uh yeah
<neusonce> * pulls his hair out* ok , i press alt +f2 i put in "kdesu kate /etc/apt.sources.list" i put in my password, a box with apt.sources.list opens up i changed from the au servers to the us servers ealier and its countnues to stay us servers i save again and exit  i go to terminal and type " sudo apt-get update" and its cylces thought the au servers.... help i will SERIOULY GIVE YOU MY FIRST BORN CHILD
<elite101> what does it mean solaris cluster?
<draik> frost0: I could only assume something wrong with Konqueror and not your K/Ubuntu install. Can you remove and reinstall konqueror?
<espire-darkyoshi> 6.06 doesn't have an mp3 decoder by default, does it?
<elite101> yes
<frost0> draik: how?
<elite101> it does
<espire-darkyoshi> it does?
<espire-darkyoshi> cool
<elite101> yes
<vzduch> neusonce: holy cr*p, how do you manage to produce a typ EVERY TIME?
<frost0> draik: i'll do it but not sure off the top o fmy head
<vzduch> *typo
<elite101> i used .mp3 fiels before when i made a fresh install
<Apollo_> Apollo_
<neusonce> VZ DUTCH
<elite101> even onlive cd
<neusonce> i dont know
<neusonce> im desperatly trying to learn linux
<neusonce>   if only for my employments sake
<vzduch> neusonce:    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    copy & paste!
<vzduch> neusonce: put on your magnifying glass if you have trouble reading ;)
<flaccid> vzduch: isn't that what he tried
<draik> neusonce: This is you.... "Eff you all. You all suck and your suggestions are worth crap and you are all stupid.... Can anyone help me with the question that has been answered by everyone but I'm too ignorant to pay attention?"
<frost0> draik: uh you there?
<vzduch> flaccid: no, it isn't
<frost0> draik: sorry..
<neusonce> sorry guys
<flaccid> um im reading it abovve..
<neusonce>  im not trying to come off that way at all
<neusonce> im just very tired
<espire-darkyoshi> :O why are there folders for mp3, wav, flac, etc. on my audio CD? is this virtualized for user-friendlyness?
<draik> frost0: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove konqueror && sudo apt-get install konqueror
<neusonce>  i i thank you for you help all of you
<neusonce>  you guys are amazing
<runlevelten> Hang on, I thought pazy's problem was that nothing would detect his windows partition...
<draik> Pity and empty remorse... the last resort of a lost soul
<runlevelten> Ooh, wot a git.
<frost0> draik: E: Sense auto is not understood, try true or false.
<vzduch> draik: ?
<solarwaver> can u write to any of the disks ?
<frost0> draik: that is what i get
<solarwaver> can u write to any of the disks ?
<neusonce> *bows to vzdutch* i was wrong
<draik> vzduch: in regards to neusonce
<runlevelten> solarwaver: what do you mean?
<vzduch> draik: '--autoremove'  w/o the dash in the middle
<draik> frost0: You're on Kubuntu right?
<draik> Ahh
<draik> Thank you vzduch
<draik> frost0: sudo apt-get remove --purge --autoremove konqueror && sudo apt-get install konqueror
<runlevelten> I may play tremulous, methinks.
<draik> frost0: My apologies for my typo
<draik> runlevelten: I have not played that in a while.
<draik> runlevelten: I get fragged quickly. Oh well
<runlevelten> or call of duty united offensive if I can be bothered to install it :)
<frost0> draik: E: Command line option --autoremove is not understood
<runlevelten> draik: Yep, that's trem for ya, heh. Still ufn though :)
* vzduch doesn't play such games
<runlevelten> *fun
<vzduch> but I did play Supertux.. need some additional levels ;)
<frost0> draik: :P
<gdholding> hallo leute ich hab eine frage
<frost0> draik: i <3 konsole
<vzduch> gdholding: hier in Englisch bitte :)
* runlevelten enters #kubuntu-gamelobby
<gdholding> ich bin in einem netz mit 192.168.x.x
<vzduch> gdholding: schl dder :/
<gdholding> ich bin momentan in 192.168.4.xxx
<draik> frost0: sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror && sudo apt-get install konqueror
<gdholding> und ich mchte auf einem rechner aus dem 192.168.111.xxx
<draik> I <3 CLI as well, but I just wish I knew it better :)
<gdholding> kreis zugreifen ???
<vzduch> !de | gd
<ubotu> gd: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vzduch> !de | gdholding
<ubotu> gdholding: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vzduch> so
<gdholding> im 4er kreis hab ich eine probs mit samba nur im 111er geht nichts
<vzduch> gdholding: dayum, go to bed if you can't read or fix your IRC client if your hilight doesn't work.. but SPEAK ENGLISH IN HERE!!! ;)
<underdog5004> seriously
<neusonce> OMG THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU,  SORRY GUYS, i was up all night trying to figure out ubuntu 64bit,  untill i was told what i was trying to achive i might as well  be sacraficing small children for, so i installed kubuntu and becuase it was a clean install   i had to download a few things, basically im dead tired sorrry for any grief i put you though i wasent trying to be arrogant, i guess i was more tired than  i thouht
<vzduch> neusonce: no offence taken :)
<neusonce> vzdutch
<underdog5004> whoa...happy much?
<neusonce>  in away you just kinda saved my job
<neusonce>  anyway....
<neusonce> thank you
<vzduch> neusonce: by the way.. it's enough if you type the first 2 or 3 characters of a nick and then press the Tab key.. then you will spell my nick correctly :)
<frost0> draik: no luck, how about opera?
<frost0> draik: how would i install that?
<neusonce> <------------------------LINUX BABY
<draik> frost0: sudo apt-get install opera
<NickPresta> any idea why `uptime` is showing 2 users and `users` is showing just one?
<frost0> draik: if i have flash working in konqueror do you think it will work in opera?
<draik> I believe it might. Not 100% sure
<flaccid> yeah flash works in opera
<vzduch> NickPresta: same here.. guess it's counting the root account as well
<flaccid> it can use the mozilla libflashplayer.so
<NickPresta> vzduch, that must be it. I have used sudo in the last 10 minutes.
<frost0> draik: how would i create the shortcut for opera?
<draik> Shortcut to the desktop?
<frost0> draik: yep
<flaccid> it should install one in the kmenu then you can right click and copy the shortcut to desktop
<frost0> flaccid, gracias. you were correcto
<draik> There you go
<flaccid> sorry to barge in like that
<frost0> flaccid/draik
<frost0> any ideas on ie only websites in linux?
<vzduch> ?
<frost0> i heard of ie4linux for something like that
<flaccid> !ies4linux
<Kr4t05> Is there anyway to rebuild the K-Menu, so things are organized properly?
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<flaccid> frost0: ie7 support soon, well it exists now in the svn for ies4linux - a bit hacked
<persen_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<frost0> flaccid, how would i install the two dependencies: cabextract and wine?
<persen_> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> frost0: using apt-get
<persen_> Any guides to install m player in firefox?
<Kr4t05> !info mozilla-mplayer > persen_
<persen_> tnx
<Kr4t05> NP
<frost0> flaccid: uh....apt-get install cabextract?
<flaccid> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<flaccid> yerp
<Kr4t05> Anyone know how to reset the Kmenu?
<BluesKaj> neusonce, BTW it doesn't really matter which country that the repos you are using is located in.. as long as the pkg manager installs the apps you want :)
<flaccid> Kr4t05: try #kde i guess
<raylu> BluesKaj, until you can't read a word of it. "Erase all files on all hard drives?"
<Kr4t05> flaccid: will do.
<persen_> nice, worked out of the box!
<BluesKaj> raylu, ... ??
<flaccid> Kr4t05: i guess you can make a fresh user/profile then copy that, but there should be a proper way imo
<vzduch> BluesKaj: probably not, but it's wise to use mirrors near you :)
<raylu> BluesKaj, lol, it's possible that the repos are localized and not in your language
<Kr4t05> flaccid: Alright, let me see what #kde says, first.
<BluesKaj> well, aussie or US , use the same language , and that was neusonce's problem... it's still english :)
<vzduch> but for the English speakers, I wonder if there's any difference in the language besides the usual spelling deviations between en_US and en_GB
<flaccid> yanks speak yank :p
<raylu> lol...i suppose none of you have ever seen a paragraph-long bug report about the mispelling of "colour"
<BluesKaj> not a lot , we here in Canada use mostly brit spellings , but it really doesn't make much diff..
<vzduch> for the spoken language there can be considerable differences, I know that.. but for written?  I'm not sure
<BluesKaj> as for the french in quebec , that's their prob :)
<vzduch> yeah, fr_QC is said to sound like 17th-century French
<vzduch> compared w/ fr_FR, that is
<BluesKaj> we're talking about repositories , not the pc usage
<vzduch> it's said to be easier to get into Canada if you speak French
<vzduch> because of lower hurdles in Qubec
<BluesKaj> vzduch, actually french in quebec has several dialects , and the educated types speak the kind of french i can actually understand , but the local vernacular french around here is almost unintelligible :)
<raylu> or you could..not enter through quebec?
<stoned> http://www.bigskyastroclub.org/pale_blue_dot.html
<stoned> it makes you wonder
<hero> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> stoned, scary stuff
<stoned> indeed
<raylu> o.0
<draik> stoned: I love seeing pictures like that. I wish I could find the picture of a planet from the nearest galaxy. Imagine an orange sitting on a table. Earth is too small to even notice next to this planet.
<hamadooo> hi .. can someone help me to upgrade my ipw3945 wireless driver ... cuz i can't use the monitoring mode
<stoned> http://www.diamonds.net/news/NewsItem.aspx?ArticleID=9219
<kai_> this is my first day on linux
<stoned> draik: very true
<draik> Welcome kai_
<hamadooo> kai_     ..... welcome
<stoned> kai_: you are in for a treat
<stoned> you are now using free software
<kai_> I went through hell trying to figure out how to get GAIM to work lol
<MaTiAz> Is there a way to watch divx streaming video on Linux?
<draik> stoned: I think I found my fiance's wedding ring diamond!!! ;p
<kai_> stoned - it still comes at a price, but it's a price I'm much more willing to pay than cash.
<stoned> that maybe true
<stoned> but GNU is free software
<kai_> the price is learning how to use it, but that's also a benefit
<stoned> not just money free, but completely and truely free in all senses
<kai_> yeah I like it
<kai_> I've already dived into learning how to use kDevelop
<linux_user400354> is it possible to print from linux to a computer with vista thats sharing a printer without using a username and password for the work group?
<underdog5004>  MaTiAz , you might want to check out jinzora2
<underdog5004> that can stream just about anything
<raylu> is it possible for you to hook up the printer to the linux machine?
<NickPresta> linux_user400354, I do something similar by connecting to the Windows Shared Printer with SAMBA?
<NickPresta> linux_user400354, and forget that question mark. >_>
<raylu> NickPresta, if you're using the samba client, you need a password, i believe
<NickPresta> raylu, the printer or user account on Windows does not have a password so I don't know it's a requirement. I don't know for sure though
<raylu> that's what i thought too, but apparently i need a valid account
<NickPresta> raylu, have you tried entering a blank username/password combination?
<raylu> er...i'm using smbfs, how do i do that?
<kai_> how do I find the drivers for my graphics card and mother board?
<raylu> username="",password=""?
<raylu> kai_, model?
<NickPresta> raylu, to be quite honest, I don't know for sure. I used the printer wizard in system settings to setup my SAMBA shared printer.
<kai_> raylu - my video card is a Leadtek nVIDIA 6600GT
<raylu> check your fstab?
<raylu> !nvidia | kai_
<ubotu> kai_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ircusr> hi all
<raylu> hi
<kai_> raylu - and my mother board is ASUS K8V-SE Delux
<hitmanWilly> kai_, unless something isn't working, you shouldn't need any mobo drivers
<kai_> thanks ubotu
<vzduch> !thanks | kai_
<ubotu> kai_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kai_> hitmanWilly - I wouldn't know so I thought I'd ask
<kai_> ubotu - don't be so hard on yourself!
<vzduch> bwaha
<hitmanWilly> kai_, asus boards are usually very well supported, i've got one, btw
<kai_> cool hitman
<kai_> does GNOME have an IDE the way KDE does with KDevelop?
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hitmanWilly> kai_, not really, but kdevelop will run under it
<hitmanWilly> kai_, anjuta is pretty good as well
<kai_> can I use KDevelop to develop an GNOME application?
<hitmanWilly> kai_, you can use it to develop pretty much anything, assuming you have the necessary dev libs
<kai_> awesome
<hitmanWilly> kai_, in the case of gnome, you would need gtk
<kai_> gtk? ok
<hitmanWilly> kai_, its probably going to be listed as gtk-dev or something similar
<kai_> cool thanks
<kai_> I'll keep that in mind. I'm going to learn to program in KDE first.
<hitmanWilly> kai_, all it is is different widget sets
<raylu> just learn to program for the console ^^
<raylu> anything else is deadweight :D
<hitmanWilly> raylu, :P agreed...
<kai_> it's all interrelated and interconnected
<raylu> no
<raylu> the console connects everything
<raylu> and gtk sucks :P
<hitmanWilly> raylu, again, agreed :)
<raylu> ^^
<kai_> yes, but KDevelop will teach me how the console works
<vzduch> good night people :9
<NickPresta> night, vzduch
<hitmanWilly> kai_, if you REALLY want to learn how it works, use kate or vim and compile by hand via gcc
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, not only that, but I find that you learn how to use your compiler too. I haven't used KDevelop extensively but when using gcc in a terminal, I learned a lot.
<raylu> kai_, so can...python
<kai_> I prefere to learn KDevelop first
<hitmanWilly> kai_, kdevelop does python :)
<kai_> cool
<hitmanWilly> kai_, or C/C++, perl, ruby, etc...
<kai_> I wanted to install Prime95 from the prime search website. I downloaded the source and I was able to find the source with main. But when I tried to run it using gcc I got all kinds of errors.
<kai_> when I tried to compile it rather
<kai_> it's like, how do I even use gcc to compile it? I'll just have to figure it out a little at a time.
<hitmanWilly> kai_, look at the makefile and pick through that to see what options gcc needs
<hitmanWilly> kai_, that's a good place to start
<kai_> cool I'll do that
<kai_> it's frustrating when I don't understand it. It feels like it's unnecessarily hairy and convoluted. But that's what I love about it.
<theonlyl> hi
<hitmanWilly> theonlyl, howdy
<theonlyl> !seen stdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen stdin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seraphangel> [%]  theonlyl, stdin (i=stdin@unaffiliated/binary2k2) was last seen when Quitting from..::#kubuntu,#kde::.. Stating..::Remote closed the connection::.. [5hrs 7mins 8secs]  ago .$Bec(B$B~?(BUPP$B~?(B$Bec(B
<theonlyl> hitmanWilly: how are you
<hitmanWilly> theonlyl, just fine, you?
<kai_> thanks guys I'll catch ya'll later!
<hitmanWilly> kinda slow tonight
<BluesKaj> interesting there's over 300 ppl onboard and nobody has a prob right now :)
<theonlyl> anyone here knows much about wireless cracking?
<theonlyl> artheros
<BluesKaj> uhmm , cracking ....wrong chatfor that !
<slacker403> Mem:        514452     494804      19648          0       8520     301316
<slacker403> -/+ buffers/cache:     184968     329484
<slacker403> Swap:      1212896          0    1212896
<slacker403> how much mem is actually being used ?
<NickPresta> slacker403, 184968
<slacker403> is that without cache ?
<NickPresta> its with
<NickPresta> without, it's the number above it
<slacker403> im saying how much ram is actually being used without all the cache
<slacker403> what number ?
<NickPresta> 494804
<slacker403> so 494 MB of ram ?
<slacker403> so with cache is uses less ram ?
<slacker403> 184 mb you said and that is without cache as you said
<slacker403> sorry with
<slacker403> and 494 mb of ram is without ?
<slacker403> not making sense
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, the first number 184968 is without buffers/cache
<slacker403> ok
<slacker403> not bad
<slacker403> almost my 150 mb mark
<slacker403> plus i got all that extra crap enabled
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, look at the beginning of the line, -/+ buffers/cache shows what order they're listed in
<draik> Does anyone here have a pocketpc/smart phone?
<hitmanWilly> theonlyl, here's a link to everything you need for that: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html
* Scorpaen bangs his head on his desk
<Scorpaen> reconfig proftpd anyone??
<jhutchins> slacker403: Dude, pastebin!
<Scorpaen> i installed proftpd and at the end it asked me if i wanted it standalone or daemon. i made the wrong choices. how do i run that wizard again??
<jhutchins> slacker403: You are SO lucky the ops are asleep.
<jhutchins> !enter | slacker403
<ubotu> slacker403: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jhutchins> When the whole gist of your question scrolls offscreen because you've got so many lines posted, it's pointless to try to scroll back and help you.
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, you may try man proftpd or proftpd --help to get usage info
<jhutchins> Scorpaen: What did you choose?
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, or just purge and reinstall it
<slacker403> where can i add a repo btw ?
<jhutchins> Scorpaen: Or restore the stock config file and try again.
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, /etc/sources.list
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<slacker403> thanks
<damian_> hi
<Scorpaen> jhutchins, how do i purge it?
<jhutchins> !repos } slacker403
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, sorry/etc/apt/sources.list
<Scorpaen> jhutchins, i'm new to Kubuntu
<jhutchins> !repos | slacker403
<ubotu> slacker403: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Scorpaen> came from GEntoo
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, ah, k, sudo dpkg -P <package_name>
<jhutchins> Scorpaen: Dunno how exactly you'd find the stock config file if you failed to make a backup prior to editing, but which option did you choose?
<jhutchins> Scorpaen: Why are you running an ftp server anyway - are you running a honeypot to trap hackers?
<damian_> i have tried to install mp3 support, however it cannot find libxine1-ffmpeg
<damian_> can anyone help?
<Scorpaen> jhutchins, i chose to run in xinetd vs standalone
<Scorpaen> i DO NOT want that
<Scorpaen> heh
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, *crackers, hacker != cracker :P
<Scorpaen> also chose mysql support
<jhutchins> damian_: Did you see the URL's above about easysources and repositories?
<Scorpaen> jhutchins, mind your own business :P
<damian_> yes
<Scorpaen> and thanks for the help
<Scorpaen> ;)
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> !mp3 | damian_
<damian_> easysources?
<ubotu> damian_: please see above
<jhutchins> Opps that's gonna dupe.
<jhutchins> Scorpaen: Well I could tell you how the standalone works as opposed to the daemon, but I guess I'll just tottle off to bed since you don't want help.
<jhutchins> G'Night all.
<Scorpaen> LOL
<BluesKaj> Scorpaen, see what ys did ! :)
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, anyway, did you try the purge and reinstall?
<slacker403> how oid i install a .deb again dpkg -l dfdfdfd.deb ??????
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, sudo dpkg -i <name_of_pkg>.deb
<Scorpaen> hitmanWilly, worked like a charm
<Scorpaen> :D
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen, the reason why is that a full purge vs regular remove wipes the config files as well
<corevette> under kubuntu, what is the command to install .deb's
<hitmanWilly> corevette, sudo dpkg -i <name_of_pkg>.deb
<corevette> and what do i add if it has other dependencies
<corevette> to install automatically
<slacker403> can i install and also get dependcies
<hitmanWilly> corevette, slacker403, first see if the pkg is in the repos, apt will pull in all necessary dependencies (usually)
<corevette> pidgin
<corevette> nope
<hitmanWilly> corevette, install gaim from the repos, then install the pidgin deb, the gaim should pull in all of pidgin's deps from the repos
<corevette> but isn't there a command to install dependencies?
<hitmanWilly> corevette, hopefully
<melkor> does anybody here have trouble copying files to usb devices?
<hitmanWilly> corevette, not sure actually, man dpkg and find out :)
<melkor> I just wrote almost 2 gigs to this thing, unmounted it and it forgot nearly half of the shit I wrote to it.
<melkor> not to mention that the copying takes forever.
<hitmanWilly> melkor, usb1 port?
<melkor> It goes in spurts
<melkor> no I'm pretty sure its 2
<hitmanWilly> melkor, it almost sounds like the device itself is going bad
<melkor> its a phone, and I just put a big card in and now it doesn't work well
<melkor> but if I do an fsck it deosn't give me any errors
<hitmanWilly> melkor, does it have any kind of drive activity light?
<melkor> no
<slacker403> whats that one package that installs basic make stuff ?
<robotgeek> slacker403: build-essential
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, build-essential
<slacker403> ah yea
<cloakable> :)
<Kr4t05> I just discovered ZSH.
<Kr4t05> It's nice.
<hitmanWilly> melkor, well, a regular umount cmd should dump any data still in the buffer to the drive before it finishes, that's weird
<slacker403> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<slacker403> doesnt every computer have this ?
<melkor> lets say I had to type usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/001/001
<slacker403> surely my freshly installed kubuntuy
<melkor> do you think the last two numbers are important?
<hitmanWilly> melkor, not sure, never used that cmd, lemme see...
<BluesKaj> sacktime, ..nite all, take care
<cpace> anyone here run Enlightenment for a window manager?
<melkor> another thing that was wierd, I did a df -h and it said that 3.8 gigs of the 4 gigs were being used
<melkor> its a 2 gig device
<hitmanWilly> melkor, hmmmm
<hitmanWilly> cpace, e16 or e17?
<scotty> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cpace> e17
<hitmanWilly> cpace, nope, never could get it to compile right
<slacker403> this is bulllcrap
<cpace> I used the packages for feisty
<cpace> works well
<hitmanWilly> cpace, windowmaker here :)
<cpace> but after an update it hosed something in the personal settings
<cpace> tried a dpkg-reconfigure and everything but just can't figure it out...will probably need to remove my ~/.e directory
<scotty> anyone know of a good LAMP guide for Feisty?
<cpace> just checking to  see if anyone know
<cpace> ty for the response though hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> cpace, try #enlightenment or #e17 or something
<hitmanWilly> cpace, they'd probably know better than I would :)
<cpace> I'm on there but no one is available :(
<melkor> hey thanks for the time
<cpace> ty though
<cpace> I'll look for it tomorrow
<slacker403> VirtualBox: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<slacker403> what kind of error is this
<slacker403> isnt this impossible ?
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, not impossible, try find / -iname 'libstdc++*' and see where its installed
<scotty> What's the command to unfreeze aptitude or whatever?
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix | scotty
<ubotu> scotty: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<scotty> that
<scotty> *that's it
<scotty> thanks
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<digitalsky> hi, i'm new to kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, howdy, and welcome :)
<digitalsky> running into problem as soon as i booted from CD (7.04)
<digitalsky> hi hitmanWilly
<digitalsky> I got the "file protocol died unexpectedly" error and don't have any icons on the KDE desktop... so I can't install
<slacker403> hitmanWilly: i mean isnt that installed by default with kubuntu ?
<digitalsky> i've read that the error can be solved by using a smaller desktop wallpaper, but i'm booting from CD, so I don't know how to configure it to start with something else on the next reboot
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, try booting into safe graphics mode
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, it should be, but the app might be looking in the wrong place for it
<slacker403> damn
<hitmanWilly> !find libstdc++
<digitalsky> ok i'll try that
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 12 others)
<slacker403> hitmanWilly: wouldnt that call for a re compile ?
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, probably, if you have to set the correct ./configure values
<slacker403> ok mayb it wasnt installed
<hitmanWilly> slacker403, ahh, you probably need the -dev version(s) if you're compiling
<digitalsky> booting... another problem is sound isn't working, but one thing at a time i guess. i was hoping it would boot up and things would just work...
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, sometimes yes, sometimes no, just like anything else :)
<digitalsky> btw my system is a celeron 300A (pentium 2), 1GB ram, with soundblaster 16 card
<digitalsky> i gave up with freebsd after too many problems, and am now trying kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, you may want to try a distro geared for older hw, like puppy or DSL
<digitalsky> puppy? DSL?
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, kubuntu can be resource intensive, at least for linux
<klobster> anyone know more about this: http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/HowTo/MountDisksByLabel
<klobster> the part about root filesystem bug
<hitmanWilly> klobster, sure, don't do it :P
<digitalsky> would ubuntu be any better?
<digitalsky> ie, is it a desktop thing?
<klobster> hitmanWilly: I meant about the bug, what is that about?
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, kind of, but not really, gnome is almost as heavy as kde
<hitmanWilly> klobster, not really sure, i don't really play around with init imgs
<labrat265> anyone know how to get k3b to work with apple lossless files?
<hitmanWilly> klobster, but ubuntu uses its own img so it might work ok
<labrat265> or know a program to convert them?
<klobster> try the ubuntu alternative cd with fcwm as the window manager
<hitmanWilly> *fvwm
<hitmanWilly> :)
<labrat265> ok, i'll give that a try, thanks
<hitmanWilly> labrat265, ?
<scotty> oh crap
<digitalsky> is it worse than freebsd? i had freebsd 6.2 + kde and things loaded up ok, but stuff here and there are not working and thats why i swtiched
<klobster> labrat265: no not you, digitalsky
<digitalsky> i booted with safe graphics, got a blank screen with a cursor only
<hitmanWilly> scotty, problem?
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, as in a cmd prompt or just a blinking cursor and nothing else?
<stoned> hahaha
<stoned> klobster
<stoned> what a nick
<scotty> hitmanWilly: I just used this command: sudo tasksel remove lamp-server and it started removing a whole bunch of programs. It got adept and akregator and like 3 more, but I didn't have time to read those. Closed konsole as quick as possibly
<labrat265> yeah, i just realzed that that was not meant for me.
<labrat265> lol
<klobster> stoned: ?
<labrat265> no, i wish
<labrat265> just too tired
<stoned> all that you know burns away into dust
<labrat265> HAHA! ok, i am obviously having problems
<hitmanWilly> scotty, did you have kubuntu-desktop installed before hand, or is this a server install?
<scotty> I had kubuntu-desktop installed I think
<scotty> I'm just on a normal version of Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> scotty, reinstall it, it should pull in anything you lost
<hitmanWilly> scotty, it sounds like it was removing stuff from there
<klobster> labrat265: do you have the alac codec installed
<scotty> hitmanWilly: I get errors
<hitmanWilly> scotty, can you pastebin them?
<hitmanWilly> !paste | scotty
<ubotu> scotty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<digitalsky> hitmanWilly: just blinking cursor and nothing else
<klobster> digitalsky: fvwm is just a lighter window manager, and the alternative cd is designed for older or less popular hardware
<scotty> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31203/
<hitmanWilly> digitalsky, yeah, try the alt cd, it has an ncurses installer
<klobster> stoned: lobster was taken, and I figured "hey it works for kde, why not me?"
<digitalsky> klobster: ok
<digitalsky> hmm
<hitmanWilly> scotty, did you try sudo apt-get -f install?
<labrat265> klobster:  where do I find that, adept?
<hitmanWilly> !medibuntu | labrat265
<ubotu> labrat265: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scotty> hitmanWilly: It says it could not resolve any of my sources
<stoned> lol
<hitmanWilly> scotty, have you been monkeying around with sources.list?
<scotty> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/hal_0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<stoned> klobster: its cute
<scotty> hitmanWilly: No, I've added one a long time ago
<scotty> it's been working until that one thing happened
<hitmanWilly> scotty, try ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<hitmanWilly> scotty, see if that responds
<scotty> it does
<klobster> labrat265: yeah, ap-get instal alac-decoder
<hitmanWilly> scotty, ok, so you're dns settings aren't borked, that's good
<scotty> hitmanWilly: So what should I do now?
<klobster> *apt-get
<hitmanWilly> scotty, you may try regenerating sources.list
<scotty> hitmanWilly: How?
<hitmanWilly> !sourceomatic | scotty
<ubotu> scotty: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hitmanWilly> :)
<scotty> kk
<hitmanWilly> scotty, since the server is up and your network settings appear to be in order, that's the next logical place to start
<hitmanWilly> s/start/go
<lewix> stdin
<scotty> hitmanWilly: Okay, regenerated and saved. Now what?
<hitmanWilly> scotty, try apt-get -f install again
<scotty> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<scotty> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hitmanWilly> scotty, with sudo :)
<scotty> oh
<scotty> XD
<scotty> srry
<scotty> *sorry
<scotty> hitmanWilly: I still get Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/hal_0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<hitmanWilly> scotty, sudo apt-get -f install
<scotty> on all of them
<hitmanWilly> hmmmm
<hitmanWilly> hold on...
<scotty> kk
<hitmanWilly> ok, its working here, i mean konq is trying to download the deb
<scotty> so what should I do?
<hitmanWilly> scotty, try sudo dpkg --configure -a, see if that helps any
<klobster> hey the bind9 patch just hit the servers, everyone apt-get upgrade
<hitmanWilly> scotty, it probably won't, but give it a shot anyway
<scotty> hitmanWilly: Nope
<firecrotch> This is going to probably make me sound like a moron, but... How can I change Konsole to use /bin/zsh instead of /bin/bash ?
<scotty> hitmanWilly: Same error.
<scotty> After I do sudo apt-get -f install
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, change your users default shell
<scotty> hitmanWilly: I think it might've uninstalled apt ...
<scotty> If that makes sense?
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, and relogin
<scotty> It started uninstalling a lot of stuff that started with a
<firecrotch> hitmanWilly: Thank you! :)
<hitmanWilly> scotty, no, if apt uninstalled, you would be getting a cmd not found
<scotty> oh, okay
<hitmanWilly> scotty, well, im rapidly becoming as confused as you :(
<scotty> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31205/ That error help?
<stoned> someone help please
<stoned> I have a very serious problem
<hitmanWilly> scotty, well, you uninstalled adept, that's not good
<scotty> yeah ...
<stoned> I can't seem to breath out of my nose.  I've used vicks and still no luck.  It is very frustrating.
<hitmanWilly> scotty, but it shouldn't affect apt, unless it got part of apt, but not all
<digitalsky> if i dun see the install icon, can i still install it? what's the command?
<stoned> I am sleepy, I hope I don't suffocate during the night
<scotty> hitmanWilly: So what are my options?
<digitalsky> i don't want to bother with DLing a new disc and doing it again
<hitmanWilly> scotty, ok, crazy idea, try sudo aptitude -f install
<scotty> hitmanWilly: still could not resolve
<hitmanWilly> crap
<hitmanWilly> ok, brb, will ponder over a cancer stick...
<scotty> kk
<stoned> kkk
<stoned> wtf is kk
<stoned> you can't just type ok instead
<stoned> moving your finger 1cm over is so hard?
<digitalsky> lol
<klobster> yy
<stoned> scotty 2 hotty
<lewix> stdin
<imslow3r> i can't see shit capton
<Admiral_Chicago> please keep all conversation on topic (kubuntu support)
<Admiral_Chicago> imslow3r: please watch the language
<imslow3r> mmk i'm soz
<scotty> stoned: Dude, shut up or go away. This channel is for support.
<scotty> I'm sorry to be rude
<scotty> But you're being rather immature.
<stoned> you are right. I am wrong.  you are very good looking and I am very ugly.  kk is better than saying ok.  you win, have at it.
<imslow3r> wai 2 b man
<hitmanWilly> scotty, ok, there are a couple of options here that i can think of
<hitmanWilly> scotty, you can try wget on the individual deb pkgs and installing them via dpkg
<mankeletor> hey buddies, what's the kubuntu package manager?
<stoned> kpackage
<hitmanWilly> mankeletor, adept is the gui one
<hitmanWilly> mankeletor, or apt-get/dpkg from cmd line
<mankeletor> sorry but the stupid question, im newbbie with kubuntu
<mankeletor> thanks hitmanWilly
<scotty> hitmanWilly: Can you give me a command or directions? I'm pretty new to Linux.
<imslow3r> anyone know much about start up services look at my help thred about my keybord thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508847
<hitmanWilly> scotty, do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<scotty> hitmanWilly: No.
<hitmanWilly> scotty, well, i hate to say this, but you may be down to a reinstall if something serious got dumped
<mankeletor> hitmanWilly: do I need to refresh the package database after the first install? Install is about 90% right now
<scotty> What about the wget thing?
<scotty> @ hitmanWilly
<imslow3r> I have a question how come when i'm copying files over in KDE theres no status bar lol
<MarcC> how can I change my Qt theme? It's different from the KDE theme and hard to read.
<hitmanWilly> scotty, that would involve using wget to download all the individual debs and installing them manually through dpkg
<lewix> how do I update a specific package
<lewix> apt-get update package/
<lewix> ?
<mankeletor> my version is Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<stoned> no
<hitmanWilly> mankeletor, its a good idea, to see if anything has been updated
<klobster> hey is there an easy way to sync my konq and ff bookmarks?
<stoned> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<stoned> update && upgrade after pinning the version you want
<imslow3r> klobster have you herd of del.lic.ous or somthin like that
<stoned> or digg
<hitmanWilly> klobster, you can import the FF ones into konq, not sure if you can actively sync them
<klobster> imslow3r: why?
<lewix> stoned, please be clear im a newbie
<imslow3r> its a socail bookmarking website
<jimmy_> it's
<jimmy_> cool
<jimmy_> i'm not a hacker
<deliverance> Hey....
<hitmanWilly> klobster, im pretty sure they use different formats, otherwise id say just symlink them
<stoned> jimmy_: read the page ubotu said
<jimmy_> ok
<deliverance> Does anyone know an easy to configure GUI based ftp server for Ubuntu?
<scotty> hitmanWilly: I think I'm just gonna reinstall :(
<hitmanWilly> scotty, sorry, i know the pain of that :(
<stoned> deliverance: install vsftpd and edit /etc/vsftpd
<scotty> gah
<stoned> deliverance: the conf file is ver well commented
<scotty> hitmanWilly: What's the easiest way to backup my /home/scotty/ folder?
<stoned> deliverance: vsftpd is very excellent and easy to configure
<mankeletor> Install finishied, be right back guys... thanks for the support =)
<scotty> I don't have a flash drive big enough.
<hitmanWilly> scotty, cp it to an external drive
<scotty> hitmanWilly: no external drive
<hitmanWilly> scotty, or a DVD if its less than 4GB
<scotty> hitmanWilly: old computer, no dvd burner
<imslow3r> use google for storage slow as hell though lol
<deliverance> stoned.
<scotty> It's like 1.2gb ... not worth uploading
<hitmanWilly> scotty, ugh, you may be borked then, at least you can put the really important files on a flash drive/cd
<deliverance> I tried that it didn't set up any users.
<stoned> deliverance: read the documentation
<imslow3r> 1.2 gb is like the perfect amount to upload lol
<hitmanWilly> scotty, and this time, you'll know to put /home on its own partition :)
<deliverance> Ok thanks stoned, does anyone know a GUI based one?
<scotty> hitmanWilly: How do I do that?
<hitmanWilly> scotty, use manual partitioning on reinstall
<MarcC> bam, found it...qtconfig-qt4
<elite101> is 32kbps dial up and good? i was going to get that its pretty fast?
<elite101> like 4$ a month
<elite101> 600min
<neusonce> whats the name of the fireall app in kubuntu?
<neusonce> firewall*
<hitmanWilly> elite101, that's S...L....O....W....
<elite101> lol i know
<imslow3r> google the rtfm you assles
<elite101> but sometimes thats allmy wireless can do!!!
<MarcC> elite101: 32kbps is 4KB per second...typical dialup
<elite101> wholy
<elite101> 25mb in 2days
<hitmanWilly> elite101, ive got 400k and that's almost too slow :)
<MarcC> $4/month is about right, btw
<MarcC> but it should be unlimited, no time limit
<imslow3r> get like 5 phone lines connected with a token ring ethernet
<MarcC> elite101: which country do you live in?
<elite101> canada
<elite101> the greatest country in the world
<MarcC> I've got some maple syrup from there ;)
<imslow3r> hell yeah our dollar is higher then the usa right now
<elite101> hahaha
<imslow3r> eat the loonie!
<elite101> that means PSP IS GOING TO BE 159$
<MarcC> my neighbor gave it to me for watering her @#$@# plants
<hitmanWilly> its just like the US, minus the poltical baggage :)
* dthacker rolls his eyes
<neusonce> lucky, cable broadband in australia cant excede more than 200kb even though its  promoted as 15mgs
<stoned> MarcC: haha, o yea o yea
<hitmanWilly> elite101, you know how to make something canadian, right?
<neusonce> i have a 300k plan and it wont go anyfaster than 54kbs
<hitmanWilly> elite101, take something american and fsck it up...*ducks*
<stoned> I have a 10mbit down and I usually go at about 1.0MB/s
<deliverance> Is there an easy way to set upa  quick ftp server.
<hitmanWilly> elite101, j/k
<vbhide> could anybody help me with logitech usb speakers?
<stoned> deliverance: it would do you well to read
<deliverance> It's an ftp server?! It's a shareware app! a 50 second install!
<dthacker> deliverance: read the nice package descriptions, they are important.....
<elite101> what
<stoned> deliverance: seems like you're looking for a pointy clicky way out.  Sure, if you want to do just that, then have at it, but remember, true power of linux lies in knowledge.
<deliverance> Want to do it in windows? here go to cnet.com get serv-u.
<elite101> i didnt get that duck tape?
<stoned> deliverance: read the vsftpd documentation
<elite101> hey
<elite101> i know
<elite101> how do u disable album art in wmp11?
<stoned> deliverance: if you can't be bothered to read how to setup an ftp server, maybe you shouldn't set one up
<stoned> s/an/a
<deliverance> Ok I'm going I'm reading, but this isn't a skillset I care about... ftp setup. Some guy with win2k will say "this is a 2 second job"
<dthacker> vbhide:  I have never heard of USB speakers.   sorry
* stoned sighs
<vbhide> even a lot of googling doesnt help!
<hitmanWilly> why would anybody even want USB speakers?
<imslow3r> yeah the inventor should be shot in the face
<vbhide> it was a gift
<hitmanWilly> its just an extra layer of software for the sound to go through
<dthacker> hitmanWilly: because some PC's don't come with any other kind of connection
<hitmanWilly> dthacker, any pc with sound should at least have a headphone jack
<imslow3r> what PC would that B?
<dthacker> hitmanWilly: you would think.....
<stoned> you could use usb speaker when you need sound amplified but can't provide power
<stoned> battery or dc adapter
<dthacker> imslow3r: the pwiw just got some Dell desktops.  No serial, no ps2, no parallel..  Just USB and ethernet
<stoned> so you can draw power from usb and at least amplify the sound a bit
<hitmanWilly> Dell, there ya go...
<stoned> used mostly on laptops since the speakers suck and it needs to be portable
<stoned> usb speakers are quite useful and better than headphones at most times
<stoned> I think that is why people might want usb speakers hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> stoned, maybe...
<imslow3r> manufactures should inclued fiber or sid/f coaxil on all computers
<stoned> I think its time we developed optical cpus
<stoned> this increasing cpu heat and the cost for a good heatsink is retarded
<stoned> not to mention the weight of the pc
<imslow3r> then implant it in your eye
<stoned> what?
<imslow3r> lol jk
<imslow3r> i joke...
<imslow3r> the eye is the closet connection to the brain
<imslow3r> through the optic nerbe
<imslow3r> nerve
<stoned> reality is defined not by vision, but by all our senses.  Modify your senses, and you can modify reality.
<stoned> relativistically
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<hitmanWilly> stoned, hence the nick :P
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<imslow3r> i disagree ubotu
<MarcC> sweet, I'll bet kubuntu-offtopic is totally dead ;)
<stoned> nazism.
<hitmanWilly> isn't it always :)
<firecrotch> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imslow3r> !chuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> Okay, I just installed AWN and I'm having a few problems
<hitmanWilly> !find awn
<MarcC> !jimmy_hoffa
<ubotu> File awn found in afterstep, apparmor-profiles, ax25-tools, heartbeat-2, libace-doc (and 5 others)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jimmy_hoffa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> AWN preferences won't work at all
<stoned> this bot doesn't know much does it
<MarcC> well, I've got a lead on Hoffa...it can't be that bad
<hitmanWilly> !info AWN
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hitmanWilly> !info awn
<inteliwasp> does anyone have a guide on how to share internet access from 1 machine to a router?
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: What's awn? (other than the bristle of barley)
<pagan0ne> im having a very intresting problem with adept.... it says that the apt database is in use, however its not, and dpkg-reconfigure -a doesnt help?
<firecrotch> Lynoure: Avant Window Navigator.  It's a dock utility, like in OS X
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, k, gotcha
<MarcC> does awn work in a non-composited environment?
<firecrotch> MarcC: Nope
<imslow3r> pagan0ne: try killing any processes in ps ?
<hitmanWilly> was wodering myself :)
<inteliwasp> pagan0ne: run this in a console:  "ps -ef | grep adept"
<pagan0ne> imslow3r: yeah
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix | pagan0ne run the whole cmd
<ubotu> pagan0ne run the whole cmd: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Lynoure> firecrotch: oh, that. I think even it's website said it's unlikely to ever be finished... until the author thinks it's usable, it usually does not end up in even Debian
<firecrotch> Lynoure: Actually, it's supposedly very stable now
<Lynoure> firecrotch: If you know it well, you could help hitmanWilly find it and get it?
<firecrotch> Lynoure:  I don't know it well at all. in fact, I just installed it, and it works, but I can't change any settings
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, i was just looking to see if i could help firecrotch with it :P
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, but thanks for the thought :)
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: Oh :)
<firecrotch> I was able to solve the problem... I can just edit settings with gconf-editor
<imslow3r> a gnome control app in kubuntu :-(
* hitmanWilly uses whatever works
<firecrotch> imslow3r: Yeah, I know... it hurt to even have to type "sudo apt-get install gconf-editor"
<imslow3r> when i'm a devloper i'll develop that out of existence
<imslow3r> devlopers devlopers devlopers devlopers
<imslow3r> devlopers devlopers devlopers devlopers
<kory_> anyone have trouble installing KDE4 alpha 2 from backports?... I get errors when I get to 'kde4base' and 'kde4base-data', complaining about files already being in 'kdelibs5'
<labrat265> anyone here know how to get k3b to burn apple lossless?
<lordofthepigs> Hello! I've just installed compiz fusion, and everything works great.
<lordofthepigs> I just have a question
<lordofthepigs> what's the <super> key?
<pagan0ne> lordofthepigs: windows key
<lordofthepigs> Hmm... then it doesn't work very well..
<imslow3r> lordofthepigs: did you use a guide cus i wanna do the same , can you hand me the link?
<pagan0ne> lordofthepigs: do you have the part your tryung to use enabled
<lordofthepigs> imslow3r: let me look in my history
<labrat265> i just downloaded the medibuntu stuff and it did not help
<lordofthepigs> hmm... The guide I used said the things I'm trying should work out of the box
<imslow3r> link 4 tha guide plz
<lordofthepigs> imslow3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314&highlight=compiz+fusion
<lordofthepigs> pagan0ne: Where can I configure compiz?
<pagan0ne> lordofthepigs: try compiz-settings at the console
<lordofthepigs> imslow3r: make sure you read the thread once you followed the guide, they have a lot of troubleshooting info in there
<lordofthepigs> pagan0ne: I don't have that
<DarkRamon> hello..
<pagan0ne> lordofthepigs: try ccsm
<labrat265> is there a program that can convert apple lossless?
<lordofthepigs> Oh... cool!
<lordofthepigs> thanks pagan0ne!
<pagan0ne> lordofthepigs: np, for someone who doesnt know alot about compiz (me) i can sometimes be helpful...
<magpie> hai
<magpie> no one here
<pagan0ne> were here
<magpie> oh gread
<magpie> hehe
<DarkRamon> hello everyone.... i need someone familiar with cedega
<DarkRamon> people from cedega never answers me
<magpie> hai
<DarkRamon> and i hae some issues with fifa 2005
<pagan0ne> DarkRamon: i wouldnt say im fimiliar with it, but i used to use winex back in the day
<DarkRamon> great
<DarkRamon> pagan? u do wicca or stregheria?
<gandhii> why can't I find a "copy file" command in the bash help or info listings?
<pagan0ne> i prefer not to ascribe to any "brand" however closly follor wicca
<DarkRamon> cool :) i used to practice stregheria
<pagan0ne> gandhii: its called cp
<Lynoure> hmmm, Adept just does not start now. No error, nothing. It muses for a bit and quits before asking for the password
<DarkRamon> the thing is that when I'm trying to run fifa 2005 with wine it loads the menus and everything but when the match starts, it shows me no players hahahahha they are all invisible
<pagan0ne> Lynoure: try starting it from a console... sudo adept_manager
<DarkRamon> if i try with cedega, the menus are blank... like white frames everywhere
<gandhii> thanks...
<Lynoure> pagan0ne: doing that now
<pagan0ne> DarkRamon: is the game supposed to be supported under winex now?
<gandhii> really weird how the man lists that info
<DarkRamon> yeah... i found it somewhere... and asked the cedega people and they told me it should run fine since fifa 2006 runs too
<pagan0ne> gandhii: man stands for manual, its simply a book on commands and how to use them, unless you know the command, man usually wont help much
<Lynoure> pagan0ne: with adept_updater, though, and kdesu
<gandhii> yea..  ironic
<gandhii> that last part
<pagan0ne> Lynoure: any output? try plain sudo if it just hangs again
<Lynoure> and my it is taking long to do anything at all
<pagan0ne> DarkRamon: well it is beyond me, however i wouldnt assume that because 06 worked that 05 would too...
<DarkRamon> yeah... but
<DarkRamon> is there anyway to start the game using wine and forcing open gl?
<Lynoure> pagan0ne: works with sudo, not with kdesu. Should work with both, I think, and adept_notifier launches it with kdesu, I bet. hmph, I wonder what ate my kdesu.
<DarkRamon> i think it has to do with pixel shader or something but i tried to remove it and still didnt work
<pagan0ne> DarkRamon: well like i said im no expert, just played around with winex back in the day, so that would be a question for the wine people
<DarkRamon> ahhhhh ok
<DarkRamon> and on winex what would you do if it happened?
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, you could try a reinstall?
<pagan0ne> Lynoure: i have the same problem occasionaly, sometimes it just works fine, im not a dev so i cant help with that, just have a temp workaround
<pagan0ne> hitmanWilly: i hate the idea of having to reinstall over any little thing
<neusonce> dose anybody  know a  way of downloading and installing java in the terminal ?
<hitmanWilly> well, i have sudo (and therefore kdesu) disabled here
<pagan0ne> DarkRamon: well if i was running winex and that happend, i would assume the dev's hadnt included enough directx support yet for the game, as winex was very beta
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: not without stracing the daylight out of it
<DarkRamon> :( ok
<hitmanWilly> so not sure how much more help i'll be :)
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: I'm too curious to just reinstall without knowing what is wrong :)
<DarkRamon> ill see if i can try something else :P thanks anyways bro
<DarkRamon> :)
<DarkRamon> see ya
<pagan0ne> good luck
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, maybe a config file got messed up somewhere along the line?
<Lynoure> I'll first try other kdesu things, to see if that goes the same way
<pagan0ne> Lynoure: kdesu works fine for me on almost everything except anything todo with apt
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: I have not modified it... it should not just mess itself
<pagan0ne> then its hit or miss
<Lynoure> pagan0ne: for me so far it has worked reliably every time
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, if it ever crashed it might have
<mimik> can you use the mount command to mount an iso file?
<hitmanWilly> !iso | mimik yes you can
<ubotu> mimik yes you can: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mimik> thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<neusonce> dose anyone know how i can install a tor package ?
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: Do you know where it is? nothing in .kde/share/config for kdesu and man kdesu gives no location either
<joab> what is a tor? Transcript of Records?
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, nope, like I said, don't use it myself
<hitmanWilly> the only tor i know of is 'the onion router'
<pagan0ne> anyway, im out, good luck guts,thanks for the help
<Lustblader> hi every1
<Lustblader> i'm on konversation
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, sometimes info gives more info than man
<mimik> tor? that anonymous surfer project thingy?
<elite101> going to bed night
<hitmanWilly> as far as i can tell, tor basically just routes through multiple proxies
<neusonce> yes hit man thats it
<neusonce> but i think i found away
<gandhii> when testing display settings... and it goes into that grey screen with your pointer shaped like an "x"...  how do you exit out of that .. and go back to the desktop display?
<elite101> u wont belive this conversation i had with this person over at ##windows so fake
<elite101> i will show in the morining
<Lustblader> windows has an irc room?
<Lustblader> ??
<robotgeek> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<hitmanWilly> gandhii, ctrl-alt-bksp
<Lynoure> reinstalling kdesu would be reinstalling kde-base, ugh.
<gandhii> thanks.
<Lynoure> oops, kdebase-bin
<gandhii> I was searching through the help file.. and that section was all blank..   where am I suppose to be going to answer these basic type questions?
<Lustblader> who the hell said ctrl-alt-bkspace??
<Lustblader> darn
<Lustblader> u shoulda warned me before
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me if the ubuntu apt-get mirror for australia is down. or if's just my computer that can't get any sources or files from it
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: I just <3 strace. It seems the cause was a non-responsive kdesud
<Lustblader> maybe ur comp is already up to date
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, there ya go, the daemon crashed/locked
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: killing it got it restarted and all 5 dialogues popped up
<hitmanWilly> say what you want about linux, but it does make troubleshooting so much easier :)
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: the other things I'd say are not bad either =)
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, virus? what's that? :P
<hitmanWilly> anyway, back on topic...
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: confused me now...
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, nvm, my sense of humor is still in beta...
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: I'm totally sure that once Linux becomes truly mainstream, viruses will start arriving
<underdog5004> crazy_bus, I heard it was down earlier today
<crazy_bus> any idea when it will come back online?
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, eventually there will be some, but I have a feeling the amount/effectiveness will be somewhat reduced
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: I'm eagerly waiting to find out :)
<ubuntu_> I had a RAID 5 array over 4 250GB disks (/dev/sd[b,c,d,e] ) managed with mdadm. And i've had to reinstall Linux. I've loaded a Kubuntu 7.04 CD and installed mdadm in the Live CD, but it shows md0 as just useing 3 of the disks. It mounts, and I can accsess data, but /proc/mdstat does not show sdb as part of the array. trying to assamble the array manualy just says that it's only useing 3 out of 4 devices and again, doesn't show /dev/sdb. Can anyone please
<ubuntu_> help?
<ubuntu_> Sorry for the mini-flood
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, the problem is that for a virus to be truly effective under linux, it needs root, and that's something that unix like systems don't give away easily\
<underdog5004> true
<hitmanWilly> Lynoure, that's also why I think sudo is a massive security issue waiting to happen, but that's another issue :)
<underdog5004> although you can run many viruses in linux with wine...
<underdog5004> ha ha
<Lynoure> hitmanWilly: That's a known fact
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, there was talk about a hacker replacing the sudo binary with another custom binary to gain root access
<Lynoure> underdog5004: does not even need to be a custom binary
<underdog5004> or...putting in an altered copy in a different path
<ubuntu_> Can anyone help?
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, he wouldn't even need to do that
<underdog5004> oh
* underdog5004 looks around nervously
<underdog5004> how would he do it?
<Lynoure> underdog5004: you just need a script that relays to sudo and passes on the password in the process
<underdog5004> gotcha
<underdog5004> but that will catch someone even if they do su, wouldn't it?
<Lynoure> underdog5004: Ubuntu is nice and even adds the script to the path for you =)
<hitmanWilly> just change /etc/sudoers to allow his compromised acct access would work as well
<Lynoure> underdog5004: sudo, not su
<underdog5004> no, I know
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, su works differently
<underdog5004> gotcha
<underdog5004> so, it's better to not use sudo?
<Admiral_Chicago> its advised to use sudo underdog5004
<Lynoure> underdog5004: it's better not to run code you don't trust
<underdog5004> sigh
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo has an experation date
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, imho, yes, its a bad idea, but that's just me
<underdog5004> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu_: you need the alternate cd
<underdog5004> Admiral_Chicago, why?
<Admiral_Chicago> underdog5004: if you walk away from a computer that did sudo, 15 minutes later you have to re-enter the password
<Admiral_Chicago> so sudo >> 15 minutes >> sudo.  its more secure than being logged in as root
* hitmanWilly is actually worried about the implementation of true userspace drivers in the newer kernels as well
<Lynoure> underdog5004: Currently quite many users are very happygolucky when it comes to installing anything that might be cool, and will run just about anything to get their game/toy installed
<underdog5004> gotcah
<hitmanWilly> all it would take is for someone to compromise, say, the binary nvidia drivers
<ubuntu_> Admiral_Chicago: I tried that, Same problem.
<underdog5004> gotcha, Lynoure
<underdog5004>  which is why OSS is good, right?
<hitmanWilly> or find a hole in them
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, yes, that's one of the reasons
* hitmanWilly strokes his tinfoil hat
<underdog5004> heading to bed now...it's about 11 at night...good night everyone
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu_: hmm, thats an odd problem, sorry i don't mess with multiple HDDs. I don't have an answer
<ubuntu_> Admiral_Chicago: Okay, thanks anyway.
<hitmanWilly> im actually considering setting up a decoy box in a vm and forwarding all the default ports over to it
<hitmanWilly> or at least the more common ones
<hitmanWilly> see what i catch :)
<bijun> how to enable my 5 button mouse
<bijun> i want the extra 2 buttons to be "back " n foreward"
<bijun> ??
<hitmanWilly> bijun, try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<pacman_> I'm having problems getting DVD's to play with Mplayer
<Yz85Racer> Ok, can someone, please, help me? I'm on Kubuntus live cd, but i need to get to my windows drive, but when i restart to get to it, it says "Loading GRUB stage1.5." then "error 22"
<Yz85Racer> and I need to get to it, it has all my school work, etc
<Lustblader> tried removing the live cd n then trying?
<Yz85Racer> yes.
<Lustblader> what do u get then?
<Yz85Racer> i just put the live cd in just then to ask for help
<Yz85Racer> same thiong
<Yz85Racer> "Loading GRUB stage1.5." then "error 22"
<redshadowhero> hey, can anyone help me get dolphin installed? I tried doing "sudo apt-get install dolphin" but it said that it was unable to lock the administration directory.
<robotgeek> http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html Yz85Racer
<robotgeek> redshadowhero: you have adept or something running. You ran it as sudo, right?
<redshadowhero> oh...
<redshadowhero> yeah, you are right...
<redshadowhero> thanks.
<redshadowhero> now its working.
<Lustblader> You need to get your windows bootloader installed again
<Yz85Racer> 22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules"
<Yz85Racer>  This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of location of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel.
<Yz85Racer> How do I do that LustBlader?
<Lustblader> Boot your XP CD,
<Lustblader>  go to its "recovery console"
<Yz85Racer> yes?
<Yz85Racer> yeah
<Lustblader> and run fixmbr
<Yz85Racer> ohk
<Lustblader> i think
<Yz85Racer> that it?
<Lustblader> yup
<Yz85Racer> righto, ill try
<Yz85Racer> brb
<Lustblader> sure
<AscendedDaniel> hello
<AscendedDaniel> I can't seem to get my network settings to stick
<wolferine> AscendedDaniel, why is that?
<AscendedDaniel> I am not quite sure
<AscendedDaniel> I right-click on the network settings manager in the bottom panel
<wolferine> AscendedDaniel, well, suprising, a few more details might enlighten ppl who want to help :)
<AscendedDaniel> I click "Configure Device" and set it to a manual IP ending in .22
<wolferine> manual IP?
<AscendedDaniel> and when I click "apply" it changes back to .119
<AscendedDaniel> yes, manual
<wolferine> so your trying to set a static IP ?
<AscendedDaniel> yes
<wolferine> well, good luck with that
<wolferine> nite ppl
<AscendedDaniel> thanks...
<AscendedDaniel> I'll try a few things
<AscendedDaniel_> ok, I figured out my network problem
<AscendedDaniel_> turns out rebooting is good thing to do when switching from dhcp to static
<bijun> Always
<bijun> i've got a .tar.gx file for firefox
<bijun> how to run it?
<bijun> install
<AscendedDaniel_> bijun: you need to unpack it and probably run make && make install
<AscendedDaniel_> I've never done it from source before
<bijun> every time i do it
<bijun> it says error in the archive
<bijun> even when i download it off windows n cart it to linux
<AscendedDaniel_> bijun: have you tried sudo apt-get install firefox?
<AscendedDaniel_> might be easier
<Lusblader> nope
<Lusblader> but am already apt get
<Lusblader> running apt get
<Lusblader> to update quite a lot of stuff
<AscendedDaniel_> how do I kick my other nick?
<Lusblader> just wait for it to time out
<AscendedDaniel_> k
<AscendedDaniel_> well, good luck with the install, Lusblader
<Lusblader> yup
<AscendedDaniel_> It's bedtime for me
<Lusblader> thx
<Lusblader> it's lunch time here
<Lusblader> see ya man
<AscendedDaniel_> ah, living in the future I see
<AscendedDaniel_> later
<W1ZrD> Are there some available codecs I can use when I need to create my own .avi files?
<Lusblader> hmm
<Lusblader> what exactly do u have in mind?
<W1ZrD> Basically it is for tutorials regarding an fps game, Open Arena, it writes the output file to .avi
<Lustblader> what format are the output files in now??
<W1ZrD> from a 'in-game' format called .dm_68 -> .avi but the .avi files does not get converted properly at the moment
<W1ZrD> there is a built in video capture for that specific game (http://ioquake3.org/?page=help) but seems like it's missing some codec when it writes the files
<Lustblader> so what's bad in the video now??
<el_isma> Hi!
<W1ZrD> looks like green/yellow/red squares and sluggish frame-rate, just as if there were no codecs when trying to watch it or something
<el_isma> (K)Ubuntu's default shell is dash, but when you logon you get bash. I want to get zsh instead, what should I change?
<Lustblader> hmm
<W1ZrD> so I don't know if it's written through the engines codecing, or if it is simply that I can't view it due to lack of codec on my machine
<Lustblader> why don u use a screen capture program
<Lustblader> n then convert?
<W1ZrD> they don't support openGL :/
<Lustblader> it's kludge solution i know
<W1ZrD> A forum member tried Camtasia studio or something like that and didn't work at all
<lordofthepigs> Hello! I have installed compiz fusion, and now, I want to use the RingSwitcher as my default window switcher.
<lordofthepigs> When I press Alt+Tab
<lordofthepigs> but it seems I can't set Alt+Tab from ccsm
<W1ZrD> it seems as if the engine is writing the files when I check, it says: Wrote 619:0 frames to filename.avi but the result is what it is :)
<Lustblader> try someother screen capture program
<W1ZrD> do we have any gpl:ed ones around?
<Lustblader> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/03/04/screen_capture_movies.html
<W1ZrD> n1, thank's I'll look in to it :)
<dotz> hi i'm using the kubuntu cd for powermac to boot my mac laptop in hoping to mount the harddisk to retrieve some data.. i'm in the busybox but couldn't mount the /dev/hda9 .. anyone knows the parameters?
<raheem> hello
<prophezy_> hi there
<prophezy_> howr you?
<prophezy_> anyone online?
<prophezy_> do anyone know, whats thediffrent installation between Ubuntu & Kubuntu?
<se7enofnine> the k
<prophezy_> thats the diffrent between the names
<joey_> lol
<joey_> He has a point though.
<Lustblader> kubuntu = ubuntu+ kde desktop enviornment
<Lustblader> approximately :-p
<joey_> Come on we all know kunbuntu is better right!?
* espire wonders why it's so damn difficult to rip a CD
<Lustblader> i wouldn't agree
<espire> I pop it in, choose rip, and then the ripping fails.
<Lustblader> %gives espire a knife%
<prophezy_> yes, why i ask is ... i used Ubuntu in first place and my wine and photoshop instalation went perfect, but when i changed to Kubuntu, it hangs when i installing photoshop in the same way as i installed it in Ubuntu?
<espire> I'd use it, but I want my music in MP3 form first
<lordofthepigs> Yeah, I know a difference QTParted crashes, when it sees too many NTFS partitions, while GParted doesnt :)
<Lustblader> same archive prohexy?
<lordofthepigs> Anyway, is there a lower level configuration editor than ccsm for compiz?
<prophezy_> yes Lustblader
<Lustblader> download em espire
<lordofthepigs> I can't set Alt+Tab as an action key in ccsm
<Lustblader> prophezy_: strange
<lordofthepigs> Is there an equivalent of gconf_editor for kde?
<prophezy_> Lustblader yes, the installation went to 99% and hangs
<Lustblader> lordofthepigs: nano?
<Lustblader> kde is wierd at times
<lordofthepigs> sure, where are the files I have to edit?
<Lustblader> what do u wanna do?
<lordofthepigs> I want to set Alt+Tab as a shortcut for the RingSwitcher of Compiz
<lordofthepigs> which I can't do from the compiz settings manager
<lordofthepigs> It seems that compiz doesn't keep its setting in a regular file
<prophezy_> Lustblader do you know what this means : The central directory was not found in the archive?
<kraut> moin
<prophezy_> this comes up now when i trying to install the DW 8
<Lustblader> means the archive is corrupt
<Lustblader> or not the right one
<Lustblader>  lordofthepigs http://sonique6784.blogspot.com/2006/05/gset-compiz-tool-to-configure-compiz.html
<Lustblader> try that
<prophezy_> Lustblader: how can i fix the archive?
<Lustblader> fixing an archive is darn hard
<prophezy_> any idea? reinstall?
<Lustblader> download again
<Lustblader> then try
<prophezy_> download what?
<Lustblader> the archive
<prophezy_> oh i didnt know that, the archive can be ownload, from where can i download it?
<momal> Just wondering if anyone has set up 5.1 sound under kubuntu? I set it up and added some things into asound file in ~/ seems it all works but the front speaker no sound comes from the other 4 + sub work fine. Anyone have suggestions on what to try/do to help you know th eproblem
<prophezy_> momal : sorry im new in Kubuntu ;)
<lordofthepigs> stupid china, blogspot is blocked!!
<Lustblader> use www.stupidcensorship.com
<robotgeek> momal: if you use amarok/kaffeine, you might just be able to set the output to 5.1
<robotgeek> momal: Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Engine -> Speaker Arrangement
<momal> robotgeek: Yea that is set but still nothing from middle speaker :(.. The speaker does work when i changed it's plug around and i tried it under windows and it worked fine.
<robotgeek> momal: i also recommend installing Alsamixergui , it has a list of all the controls for your speakers
<momal> robotgeek: Yup have that as well and set everything up and not muted :)
<robotgeek> momal: well, the least i can do is post my .asoundrc
<lordofthepigs> Lustblader: Already have Tor :)
<momal> robotgeek: yea try post that and if its different i'll set it to yours and try :)
<robotgeek> momal: http://rafb.net/p/Il2ytR43.html
<robotgeek> momal: i'm heading off to bed, take a look at the alsa wiki, i guess
<lordofthepigs> Ok, I just found out that netbeans gives me a blank window when using compiz
<momal> robotgeek: ahh ok thanks anyhow will try that thne look further on the net if still wont work
<lordofthepigs> and that there was a fix in Java 6 update 1
<lordofthepigs> how can I update my java version without waiting for gutsy?
<lordofthepigs> or can I point apt to the gutsy repository only for sun-java packages?
<dotz> is ubuntu base on gnome?
<yarou> yeah
<Lustblader> by fellaz
<Lustblader> lunch time here
<Lustblader> ta'h
<yarou> does anyone know how i can set hw:1,1 as my default sound card?
<busfahrer> Anybody else got the update for BIND in Adept Updater?
<jenny_> I have a question
<jenny_> never used konversation before so i dont know if i am allowed to just ask or what
<prophezy_> Jenny just ask :)
<KNRO> don't ask to ask!
<prophezy_> lolz
<jenny_> whats a .rar
<yarou> it's a compression format
<yarou> proprietary
<jenny_> how do you open it
<prophezy_> with 7z
<jenny_> whats that
<se7enofnine> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<prophezy_> a  program to open, rar, zip and so on
<lordofthepigs> how can I use Gusty's java6 packages in feisty?
<jenny_> i have to download that from the web huh
<yarou> no
<yarou> just open up a terminal
<prophezy_> Jenny no need to download it, you can install it from the add/remove if you havent done it
<yarou> and type what se7enofnine said
<jenny_> it said Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jenny_> Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<se7enofnine> unrar should do
<yarou> anyone know why kde4base-dev crashes dpkg?
<se7enofnine> sudo apt-get install unrar
<lordofthepigs> seems feisty-backports might be a solution
<jenny_> so basically this is just a rm of ppl getn help?
<yarou> already enabled in my apt sources file
<se7enofnine> jenny does unrar work?
<prophezy_> Jenny you can get help and make friends ;)
<jenny_> it said it installed, gonna try to open the file
<se7enofnine> should open with ark now
<prophezy_> Jenny after chattin a couple of times you may have blind date :P
<jenny_> really? cool ;)
<jenny_> hm still didnt wk
<yarou> i'm a girl too, sometimes
<jenny_> it looks right but didnt play
<prophezy_> lolz @ yarou
<prophezy_> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<prophezy_> now my Photoshop is in function !
<prophezy_> bad bad bad archive, payin with me like that :P
<prophezy_> playin
<jenny_> is there somethin else im supposed to be doin to make it play
<se7enofnine> jenny extract the files and (play them)
<yarou> hmm, i wonder how long Qt takes to compile
<jenny_> i'm not sure how to extract files (red faced)
<matahari> hi
<matahari> i have some problems at the installation of kubuntu feisty.
<prophezy_> Jenny you still cant open rar files?
<matahari> The Installer hangs up all the time at 85% when he installs openoffice.org-java-common
<yarou> maybe the fairies will help
<jenny_> shakes head no
<matahari> i'm using the alternate cd
<se7enofnine> matahari: i had the same problem
<prophezy_> Jenny : haved you tried to reinstall the 7z in add/remove programs
<matahari> se7enofnine: what did you do?
<se7enofnine> just wait
<se7enofnine> it takes 10 15 min
<pag> jenny_, do you have unrar installed?
<matahari> se7enofnine: it will continue? okay!
<jenny_> im still tryin to get the hang of this thing cause I just switched from Windows.
<se7enofnine> matahari:  what version
<yarou> use ark
<pag> jenny_, enable multiverse (if you haven already done so) and install unrar via Adept
<pag> !multiverse | jenny_
<ubotu> jenny_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jenny_> multiverse?
<jenny_> wow all these things ive never even heard of before
<prophezy_> ;)
<matahari> se7enofnine: it's just strange that it takes so long time....
<prophezy_> Jenny it will comes...just learn alittle day by day ;)
<jenny_> yeah i learned the other day about -rm files ;)
<se7enofnine> matahari: i started 3 times burned 2 cds ... because i thought something is wrong ...
<prophezy_> good girl :P
<matahari> se7enofnine: me too!
<matahari> se7enofnine: i already exchanged the  CPU cooler, because i thought it was a heat-problem
<prophezy_> aya my torrent download is only 1.8 Mb ! :(
<se7enofnine> matahari: are you installing gutsy tribe3?
<matahari> se7enofnine: no, feisty
<yarou> shitty kde4
<jenny_> so now i need to enable somethin called multiverse? then dont apt-get install but use Adept to do what again? this better be a good movie thats all i gotta say
<prophezy_> lolz @ Jenny ;)
<se7enofnine> jenny on what version are you feisty has multiverse enabled
<jenny_> how do i enable multiverse when i dont know what or where it is?
<pag> jenny_, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jenny_> pretty sure they said feisty
<matahari> another thing: it is strange, that on feisty teh standby mode for laptops doesn't work anymore. On edgy it worked without problems....
<pag> jenny_, you of cource can use apt-get too, I just thought you would be more confortable with GUI-tool
<matahari> i have a compaq evo n410c
<prophezy_> pag .. Jenny is very new in all Ubuntus ;)
<jenny_> i'm not sure what that is either (surprise surprise) good grief i've become a computer illiterate overnight
<prophezy_> you hae to explain what Gui-tools and all that stuff is  (i think ) :P
<jenny_> lookin at the info
<prophezy_> lolz
<prophezy_> Jenny you just playin with us.. i think you are the Linux Guru :P
<prophezy_> or Ubuntus Gur
<prophezy_> Guru
<prophezy_> :D
<pag> prophezy_, There's no problem for me in expalaining, since our dear ubotu has links to instructions with screenshots :)
<prophezy_> pag aha.. i didn c that  ;)
<yarou> see,
<yarou> kde is telling me that eth0 is disconnected
<yarou> but i'm here
<jenny_> read the words but my eyes started to cross and i felt my brain fizzle out
<jenny_> i think i broke my ability to think for the night so i'll work on that tomorrow
<jenny_> with a lot of coffee
<prophezy_> yarou, becasue you lookin at the mirror now, and reflects to this channel :P
<prophezy_> lolz @ Jenny
<prophezy_> poor lady ;)
<prophezy_> hehe
<yarou> broken piece of crap
<jenny_> found a button to register but that lead to more reading so i stopped
<jenny_> dang there are a lot of steps to do things
<jenny_> at least finding this was easy!
<yarou> welcome to Linux
<arun> hello peopl
<arun> e
<jenny_> is it only complicated at first?
<arun> jenny_: what is?
<prophezy_> Jenny yes ;)
<jenny_> oh thank goodness
<prophezy_> everything is complicated first
<pag> jenny_, as soon as you get used to all this, it'll be far easier than Windows :)
<arun> what are you talking about
<jenny_> arun, just switched and still leanin the basics
<prophezy_> yes
<arun> ah
<prophezy_> arun her age :P
<arun> had any problems yet?
<prophezy_> *just kidding*
<jenny_> hm?
<prophezy_> Jenny are you fmiliar with Linux?
<jenny_> not a bit
<arun> jenny_: had any problems with kubuntu yet?
<jenny_> arun, oh yeah
<arun> such as?
<prophezy_> she cant open the rar file
<yarou> kde4 is broken
<yarou> that's what
<pag> yarou, it's supposed to be broken - it's alpha ;)
<yarou> i'm better of just compiling from trunk
<yarou> wait 3 days until Qt is compiled, bahaha
<prophezy_> lolz
<kanpachi> hello
<jenny_> ok i think my brains done for the night
<jenny_> *yawns* mornin whatever
<prophezy_> Jenny night???
<kanpachi> i'm new to kubuntu, can anyone please tell me how to get to that kde wizard where i can disable some effects please?
<prophezy_> iits 10 am here :P
<yarou> 4 AM
<pag> prophezy_, people are living on differet timezones ;)
<prophezy_> lolz @ pag
<jenny_> 1:18am here in San Diego
<kanpachi> 11:19 am here :)
<prophezy_> san diego
<wabbit> 4am
<prophezy_> wowowowow
<wabbit> o.O
<kanpachi> can anyone please tell me how to get to the kde wizard in kubuntu?
<jenny_> where the heck are you that its 10am
<kanpachi> i can't find it on the control panel
<se7enofnine> It's Wednesday, July 25, 2007, at 3:19 PM in Asia/Bangkok
<pag> jenny_, Central Europe?
<capcom> what do you mean with kde wizard? which effects do you want to disable?
<prophezy_> I use Euro
<kanpachi> well, i used to use ubuntu, and then i installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<prophezy_> Kubuntu Euro
<kanpachi> and when i booted kde for the first time, it popped up a wizard asking me a bunch of questions
<kanpachi> like how many effects i wanna use in the kde desktop etc...
<jenny_> thanks guys, see y'all again soon
<kanpachi> now i installed kubuntu from the kubuntu cd, and i can't find that option :(
<prophezy_> Jenny sweet dreams of Kubuntu
<busfahrer> kanpachi: Run kpersonalizer
<jenny_> laughs
<kanpachi> thanx
<kanpachi> can't find that command busfahrer :(
<kanpachi> run command won't recognize it
<mimik> !kpersonalizer
<wabbit> after not touching linux since 02-03 maybe even 2000 this is a really nice dist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpersonalizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kanpachi> thanx
<arun> my computer's become a bit sluggish over the past 2 days
<arun> anything i can do to speed it up?
<prophezy_> arun by new one??? :P
<prophezy_> buy
<kanpachi> oh, and another thing please, where can i change the the way it konq opens files with one mouse click? i want it to use two clicks, like gnome does
<kanpachi> i search the konq settings, but couldn't find it :(
<wabbit> btw anybody cant help with a really retarted question, since i cant find the answer TT
<pag> kanpachi, kcontrol -> Peripherals -> mouse
<capcom> kanpachi: i think this setting is made in kcontrol, where you set the mouse behavior
<yarou> i don't need kde4
<yarou> i'll just install ion3
<matahari> what can i do, when my TFT displays the message "Mode not supported" under Feisty?
<kanpachi> where is kcontrol?
<matahari> se7enofnine: the install just went fine!
<pag> kanpachi, alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<kanpachi> i can't find it sorry :(
<kanpachi> thanx
<kanpachi> oh there! thanx guys :)
<se7enofnine> matahari: :)
<wabbit> when i download torrent how do you get it to stop using bittorrent and use a diffrent installed client?
<capcom> in the k-menu there is an entry called system settings or something like that. there can these settings also be made
<matahari> se7enofnine: just my TFT won't display anthing - get the message "Mode not supported"
<se7enofnine> can you get a command line matahari
<matahari> se7enofnine: no
<matahari> i will boot in rescue mode
<matahari> maybe there i can get one
<wabbit> how are file associations defined if anybody dont mind with my retarted question :)
<matahari> se7enofnine: i have a command line now
<pag> wabbit, kcontrol -> KDE components -> file associations
<prophezy_> oki my dear friends, me have to restart my little computer to feed her with more battery, or it she will be mad ;)
<se7enofnine> matahari: cat /etc/X11/xorg.config      and see what driver you use
<matahari> se7enofnine: i810 driver
<se7enofnine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kanpachi> thanx for all your help guys :)
<kanpachi> i found kpersonalizer, i had to install it from the repos
<se7enofnine> matahari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matahari> se7enofnine: thanks
<kanpachi> have a nice day, i'm off :)
<kanpachi> oh just one last question
<kanpachi> i have an nvidia geforce 4 mx, and i understand that it's a legacy driver right? will the restricted drivers install the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy for me? since the other time it installed the nvidia-glx one
<paulatreides> salut
<lordofthepigs> argh!
<lordofthepigs> I can't find out how to update my Java version from 6 to 6update2
<shukty> hi  every1 some1 can lend me a hand to conf my guarddog ?
<frode> hello there... think i need some help here...been using MS since the 80's and want to look at linux... how do i install progs on Linux?
<frode> would like to install wine on kubuntu
<vzduch> !wine | frode
<ubotu> frode: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<frode> thanx
<matahari> is it possible, that 2 users use tha same KMAIL application with the same mailaccounts?
<pag> matahari, sure... just take care of permissions, and use symlinks  (this is just a wild guess - I won't guarantee that it'll work, but it should)
<matahari> would it work when i link the .kmail directory from one user to the directory from the other user?
<pag> matahari, iirc there's no such directory as .kmail... I guess it's ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail  but as I said; I haven't tried it, so I don't know the exact way.
<matahari> pag: okay
<kerric> hi all
<kerric> can anyone help me with knetwork manager - i cant see wireless network, but other wifi manager is working correct
<kerric> can any one help ?
<Sbucat> hi to see hide file in ubuntu was ctrl+h and in kubuntu?
<kerric> ls -al :D
<pag> Sbucat, no default shortcut set - you can set it yourself in settings -> configure shortcuts
<Gote> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sbucat> pag: =) thanks man
<Sbucat> kerric: thanks =)
<sredna> Riddell: now, i just can't run anything at all. for example, attempting to run konsole, with LD_LIBRARY_PATH set to /usr/lib/kde4/lib, i get this: dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: libkparts.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Riddell> sredna: and is there such a file?
<scotty> This is annoying. Everytime I tell Amarok to install mp3 support it freezes up.
<sredna> Riddell: i would think it should link to libkparts.so.5 (in /usr/lib/kde4/lib)
<pag> scotty, do you have all repos enabled?
<scotty> I think so. Fresh install, though, I'll go check
<scotty> Ah, the multiverse was commented out.
<ghanhat> hi
<ghanhat> why can't Kubuntu installation install grub where the hell I wanna install it?
<ghanhat> I wanna install /boot on a second hard drive
<ghanhat> then grub won't get installed
<ghanhat> why does this shit happen?
<MaTiAz> ghanhat: Use the alternate install CD?
<ghanhat> is wasting my time for real
<ghanhat> yeah
<ghanhat> I have that one
<ghanhat> how
<stdin> ghanhat: both the live install and alternate install can install grub where ever you want
<ghanhat> one time I tried to install just GRUB on /boot and you know the configuration and it did a re-install of the WHOLE fsking system on top of my up to date installation
<ghanhat> I was AGHAST
<ghanhat> Gentoo is so simple I can install Grub anytime I want any fucking where I want to
<ghanhat> stdin: it didn't do da shit
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ghanhat> sorry
<stdin> ghanhat: with the live install there is an "advanced" button and (IIRC) a link in the last screen before the install
<ghanhat> but I am a lil pissed now
<ghanhat> it's being a few days is screwed up a few beautiful installations
<stdin> ghanhat: lets you install grub where ever you want, like hd0,0
<ghanhat> what button?
<stdin> ghanhat: I believe it's called "Advanced"
<ghanhat> I am using Alternate CD there are no buttons
<stdin> ghanhat: on the alternate cd it's different
<ghanhat> yeah 'cause I am using LVM, that's why I am using Alternate
<stdin> ghanhat: I haven't used it in a while, you may have to change the debconf priority. but I remember that installing grub is the last step
<ghanhat> it is the last step, one time I try to install grub and it did a reinstallation on top of my brand new up to date installation
<ghanhat> that was a disaster
<ghanhat> oh my gawd
<stdin> ghanhat: AFAIK, when you setup the partitions you just make a separate /boot and then install grub normally (to hd0)
<ghanhat> grub kept saying "CAN'T install hd0,0 NO @%$^, is not there is on the second hard drive the /boot partition
<noaxess_kubuntu> hi all
<ghanhat> ok I will try this again
<Xjs> hallo
<stdin> ghanhat: then hd1 will probably be it
<Xjs> hello, I mean
<Xjs> and wrong channel, sorry
<noaxess_kubuntu> how can i automaticly clena unused/old kernel images and entries in grub's menu.lst?
<noaxess_kubuntu> is there a frontend or over terminal?
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: just use adept to remove the old linux-image-(VERSION) packages, that's all you need to do
<noaxess_kubuntu> stdin: okey.. .)
<noaxess_kubuntu> there is also no setting to remove eg. the oldest kernels and keep only the newest and the next.. you know what i mean :)
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: not really, it's due to the way the kernel versions are packages, the system "sees" them as separate packages, not related to eachother
<noaxess_kubuntu> hm.. then i need also remove the older linux-headers... manually over adept..
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: yeah, but you should only get a few kernel updates per prelease
<stdin> * release
<crube> I'm using Konqueror but it annoys me that the bookmarks toolbar is shown when I'm browsing files aswell. ;S Is there a way to make it only show in web browsing
<stdin> you can close the tab at any time
<Makar> Hello everyone! :)
<ico_86> pozz svima
<ico_86> kako setovati adsl na kubuntu
<ico_86> 7.04
<alie> hei hallo all
<Lustblader> hi alie
<arun> I installed LAMP on my computer, but now I've forgotten my passwords, etc
<wit> how do i add a repository if i dont know its exact location ? is there a list some where that i am missing ?
<arun> any way i can recover my phpmyadmin passwords and stuff?
<Lustblader> <-- has no idea bout php
<stdin> wit: what repository ?
<stdin> arun: anything about that on the LAMP help paga?
<stdin> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arun> stdin: I tried a random user/pass and it worked.. but I'd like to know if there's any way to create new database users using phpmyadmin?
<arun> or do i have to do it from the terminal
<stdin> I don't know, haven't worked on lamp in ages
<ico_86> how to set adsl connection on kubuntu feisty fawn 7.04
<arun> stdin: are you a programmer?
<wit> stdin: i wish to get mp3 decoders , and i thought i couldnt getit from the main repositories cuz it aint opensource, so i was hoping to just add one or more that might have something on it
<stdin> arun: only learning
<stdin> wit: that's what multiverse is for
<arun> stdin: me too. what languages are you learning
<stdin> arun: C++
<wit> oh ok, so is it there by default ?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<ERIK_LIMA> !mess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ERIK_LIMA> !xmess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mumif> can someone help me?
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys, anyone know how to play Turbo Grafx 16 on Kxmame??
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ask | mumif
<ubotu> mumif: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm trying configurating it, but I can't play PC Engine games
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(mumif/#kubuntu) How do I install Phyton?
(mumif/#kubuntu) there
(runlevelten/#kubuntu) phyton or python?
(lewix/#kubuntu) hi
(lewix/#kubuntu) stdin, hi how are you doing
(mumif/#kubuntu) no idea lol
(mumif/#kubuntu) you know what I mean
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<mumif> probably python
<BluesKaj> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bldzr> mumif: 'apt-get install python'
<runlevelten> If python, it'll be installed by default.
<dr_willis> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<mumif> oh it's python
<mumif> lol i had a typo
<mumif> ok tnx guys =)
<sha384sum> sorry guys, was messing with the fstab, am rebooting
<BluesKaj> hmm interesting the info prefix actally makes the bot do a proper search
<mumif> hm... it says I have the newest version
<runlevelten> No I assumed it probably was, but you never know, and duff advice sucks :)
<mumif> ok, which libs should I d/l for SuperKaramba?
<mumif> does anyone know
<runlevelten> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<mumif> hm ok...
<dr_willis> The Joy of apt.  :)
<BluesKaj> mumif, open adept and install superkaramba and it will install the proper dependencies as well
<mumif> oh guys thanks so much =)
<BluesKaj> or apt or synaptic
<mumif> apt it is =)
<runlevelten> no probs mumif :D
<mallize> hey guys.  do i need an additional package to use amarok visualizations?  other than what is packaged in kubuntu?  i have the libvisual lib
<mumif> I was using Ubuntu before but still KDE has that linux feel
<mumif> oh yeah, how to upgrade amarok to play mp3 files via shell?
<BluesKaj> it is linux :)
<mumif> if it's possible, of course
* dr_willis likes the linux fell.
<dr_willis> feel :)
<mumif> wow
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mallize: You shouldn't need anything that isn't in by default for the visualizations.
<mumif> it installed
<dr_willis> I always forget the package name for amarok. I think its mentioned in the Kubuntu web page FAQ page.
<mumif> but it should be sudo apt-get upgrade amarok?
<mallize> i'm new to amarok, do you have to dl visualizations?
<mumif> where amarok is the package name
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mumif: "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg" will install the MP3 support for amarok.
<mallize> or are there some by default
<mumif> ok thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<mumif> it says it cannot find it
<Lupo> ciao
<Lupo> ciao a tutti
<mumif> oh this is a 1 not l
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mumif: You may not have the other repositories enabled.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mumif: Yes, the number 1.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !it | Lupo
<ubotu> Lupo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lupo> c' qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<lewix> stdin, Can I get the latest verison of aircrack for kubuntu
<runlevelten> mumif: are you comfy with /etc/apt/sources.list or do you prefer a gui?
<runlevelten> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dr_willis> lewix,  for the 'latest' you may have to use the source.
<dr_willis> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 48 kB
<BluesKaj> amarok 1.4.6 is available butnot int he repos ...I don't think
<mumif> runlevelten, i dunno what you are talking about xD
<lewix> dr_willis, that's what I have 0.6
<mumif> oh, another question
<runlevelten> right, then I suggest you use synaptic, which is a nice graphical package management app.
<elite101> ohh
<runlevelten> You want to enable the universe repositories, methinks
<dr_willis> lewix,  if theres a newer one, you will either have to go find the package somewhere, or use the source
<mumif> how do I disable the konqueror to open theme manager files with kate?
<elite101> hey that synaptic can i downlad styles witht that and install them?
<runlevelten> you can use kcontrol  kde components  file associations, or you can right click, choose "open with" and choose an app (checking 'always use this app' if you want to change the setting itself
<lewix> dr_willis, can it be unstable
<dr_willis> elite101,  there are a great many KDE themes/styles/iconsets and other theme parts in the repos not installed by default.
<dr_willis> lewix,  no idea. Kubuntu/ubuntu dosent try to stay 'cutting edge current' it does a 'new release every 6 mo' way to stay current.
<elite101> but is there an app so its easyer it will delete and add the style for u?
<runlevelten> tbh though, I just use superkaramba's theme manager.
<dr_willis> elite101,  the theme manager can add/remove them IF you download them from someplace.. OR use the package manager to install/remove them from the repos.
<bense> sup d00dz
<mumif> how to install firefox here :\?
<mumif> on Kubuntu?
<pag> mumif, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<pag> mumif, write (or copy) that in konsole
<NightBird> or open up adept, type in firefox, and pick the correct package :P
<mumif> ok ok
<mumif> and one last question
<mumif> how do i run the theme manager =)?
<elite101> lol has anyone ever just installed all the apps on adept befor?
<elite101> just for fun so they have everything?
<elite101> im about to do that
<NightBird> elite101: uh... have fun
<elite101> lol
<elite101> 300gb later
<BluesKaj> never heard of that , elite101
<elite101> so many things to install......
<elite101> but i love adept
<BluesKaj> only if you will use them
<elite101> all your programs are rite there (some of them!)
<BluesKaj> don't install stuff you won't use
<mumif> how do i run the theme manager? anyone :(?
<elite101> what is a shell?
<mumif> a console program... something like a command line
<BluesKaj> the terminal/konsole is a shell
<mumif> !ask theme manager
<BluesKaj> !themes
<pag> mumif, kcontrol -> Appearance -> theme manager ?
<elite101> can somone direct me to ubuntu studios?
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<elite101> the channel
<pag> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<savetheWorld> the terminal/konsole is a terminal emulation program, which is often (but not always ) used to run a shell.
<elite101> thanks
<alicia> hi my name is lou lou
<savetheWorld> interacive run shells are where all *NIX command line (cli) work is done.
<savetheWorld> *interactive
<alicia> why ssave the world
<mumif> hm...
<mumif> where is Kcontrol? :\
<mumif> (im not on english Kubuntu)
<savetheWorld> Note - Note all instances of shells are interactive.  For example at system booot time shells are used to run the init scripts.
<elite101> lmao stupid windows users:  d1ce, I don't really see Linux being that much harder to manage other then the fact that the end user has no clue how to use it
<pag> mumif, nowhere in the menus; press alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<savetheWorld> heh typo "Not all instances of shells are interactive"
<alicia> hi elite101
<mumif> uhuh... k thanks
<alicia> one of the only good things about windows is msn
<washington> alguien que me pueda ayudar?????
<BluesKaj> savetheWorld, lets be practical here , we don't need info that new users won't be looking at for a while :)
<alicia> hello elo elo im pc plod
<elite101> hey? do i know u?
<pag> !es | washington
<ubotu> washington: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: There are only new user's here?
<savetheWorld> :-)
<BluesKaj> alicia, let's speak english , not textish
<alicia> oh yeah as if i am a new user i know about how to make bombs
<alicia> LOL
<elite101> ?
<elite101> o.0
<NightBird> ..
<alicia> only joking
<elite101> why joke about that?
<alicia> i dont know
<BluesKaj> !Offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite101> this better not be a fake convo again i swear!!!!!!!!!
<alicia> sorry back to the topic
<elite101> that mad me so mad
<elite101> made*
<alicia> everyone makes mistakes
<BluesKaj> fake convo
<BluesKaj> ?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> u wouldnt believe yesterday in the windows chat] 
<alicia> how do you get your name a different colour
<elite101> about this girl who needed help with ehr printer
<elite101> it was a girl and for some reason this one just sayed hi elite???? im going to wonder again
<GrahamA> elite101: What the hell is a fake convo?
<GrahamA> How can you fake a convo?
<elite101> okay there is this txt i copyd and pasted it
<elite101> go to offtopic
<elite101> plz i willexplain
<GrahamA> Does anybody here need help?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> GrahamA: Using multipule IRC clients and nicks to talk to yourself??
<GrahamA> WhtWolfTeraDyne: But that's just sad...
<elite101> no
<elite101> listen this girl was talking about she got a new computer
<elite101> she got a rpinter
<elite101> and we were helping her (or i was lol got it to work too)
<elite101> she was onwindows
<elite101> baisic
<elite101> well she sayed her boyfriend was getting the cord***** was getting it
<elite101> so we asked her to plug it in
<elite101> she did???
<GrahamA> I would know that's bullshit straight off the bat
<GrahamA> Girls aren't on IRC.
<atrocity> is there any way to make xmms play music when i double-click it in File Browser instead of Movie Player?
<elite101> okay so after from 1:02am i asked can u print out www.google.com and at 1:02am she sayed it worked it prinbted
<elite101> the same time o.0
<elite101> thats impossiable
<vzduch> GrahamA: I know some
<GrahamA> atrocity: Open with > choose xmms > set it as default application
<elite101> anyways she said there was an agent at bestbuy saying she need anti-virus and he had a badge !!! a badge o.0
<GrahamA> girls don't mix with technology.
<elite101> she said he was officer or something jordan
<elite101> yeah but this was so fake
<GrahamA> If they did, I'd probably hve a chance of getting some in my lifetime.
<elite101> like ppl in the room thought i was appart of it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> elite101: Geek Squad members do carry badges.
<elite101> then she said she met her boyfriend on eharmoney?
<atrocity> GrahamA: that's waht i was doing to get them to play in xmms, but there's no option to set it as default app :/
<GrahamA> Yes there is.
<runlevelten> GrahamA: That's garbage, with respect.
<elite101> lol we where making fun of geek squad when she said it
<elite101> she said random things and things worked?? way to fast i thought it was a test
<elite101> for the channel
<runlevelten> Anyway. wtf?
<elite101> is wow this too much
<GrahamA> Or lag.
<elite101> and then she signed off real quik
<elite101> it was weird
<GrahamA> runlevelten: What's garbage?
<atrocity> GrahamA: I found it.  you have to right-click it, go to properties, and it it under the "Open With" tab
<runlevelten> I'd be happy to talk about """<GrahamA> girls don't mix with technology.""" with you in ot :)
<elite101> i asked them if it seem fishy they said it was too and now this girl alicia says hey elite101 i told the other girl yesterday i was on linux??no its going to happen again
<elite101> ^^
<GrahamA> atrocity: I know, that's what I said.
<GrahamA> Have fun
<atrocity> oh, lol, i thought you said, right click it, then go to open with...not properties first
<atrocity> either way, thanks!
<elite101> i swear that alicia chick is jami_Jackson o.0 going to start another rediculous convo
<GrahamA> elite101: Why didn't you pass along the infamouse windows deltree command?
<elite101> im not an avid windows vista user
<elite101> so i told her i was on linux
<elite101> she's like ohh
<elite101> a 14yr old on linux
<GrahamA> She knew what Linux was?
<elite101> she nows what it is but yet cant work a printer
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> like wtf
<GrahamA> And you STILL think it's a girl?
<elite101> yewah
<elite101> she wouldnt let her boyfriend use the computer
<NightBird> ...
<NightBird> one: this seems fairly off topic
<elite101> they way she aked she's like i dont want my son to get on any twiddles and hoho's????? o.0
<elite101> sorry
<GrahamA> Does anybody here need assistance?
<NightBird> b: There are girls that are good with computers
<GrahamA> NightBird: Prove it.
<elite101> yeah some arent the britest but she new
<elite101> about linux and now today?
<elite101> the alicia girl says hi elite101???
<NightBird> GrahamA: Several of my friends in college were good CS majors and female
<elite101> me
<runlevelten> GrahamA: There are lots of female geeks all the way along the spectrum.
<elite101> i have some stuff she said copy'd down i asked my friend if it looked fake he agredd with me lmao
<runlevelten> My other half is a nix geek, she is decidedly female :)
<GrahamA> I'm not implying all girls are rubbish at computers, I'm just saying majority don't have a fucking clue.
<elite101> like wow i coundlt believe it
<elite101> yeah
<GrahamA> runlevelten: I'd like to meet one.
<BluesKaj> yes, lots of 'em , but they're the worst "know it all geeks "...worse than the male know it alls , cuz they feel they must constantly prove themselves
<elite101> well they prob dont care when u say that
<PriceChild> !offtopic | GrahamA elite101 BluesKaj
<ubotu> GrahamA elite101 BluesKaj: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite101> alicia, you know the channel ##windows??
<runlevelten> The difference being that while most guys don't have a clue, they all believe they're Linux Torvalds the second they can use a non-standard client on "yahoo chat" or whatever.
<GrahamA> Does anybody here need any assistance with any Kubuntu realted problems?
<elite101> any one need help on something?
<runlevelten> *Linus, heh
<NightBird> heh
<elite101> ...
<BluesKaj> c'mon PriceChild , it's slow in here right now :)
<GrahamA> If not, I shall continue this discussion.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> BluesKaj, GrahamA Does not make a difference, please move it to an offtopic channel.
<elite101> okay
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=graham@*.midd.cable.ntl.com]  by Riddell
* GrahamA was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
* NightBird is off to Iowa
<elite101> why did u kick him?
<elite101> ?
<runlevelten> Possibly the 640k of off-topic chatter elite101.
<PriceChild> elite101, I would advise that you cease the offtopic chatter...
<stdin> because he was ignoring the rules
<elite101> yeah okay
<stdin> elite101: "[16:16]  <GrahamA> If not, I shall continue this discussion."  <- not good to disrespect the opps :)
<elite101> ohhh
<Atroc> heh
<elite101> un ban him plz
<elite101> grahamA
<genii> did sha384sum get his alternating SCSI devicename issue resolved?
<atrocity> there we go
<stdin> elite101: that's up to the opps, best place to ask is in #ubuntu-ops
<Riddell> elite101: he made an exceedingly sexist comment
<elite101> ohhh
<stdin> and swore, both are no-no's
<BluesKaj> I installed apache2 , thinking i'd use it , and i thought that i had uninstalled it , but I see it's still running in system services... what gives?
<atrocity> god i hate wireless
<nodesert> how can i mount USB stick
<nodesert> ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: check that you removed it? "apt-cache policy apache2"
<stdin> nodesert: didn't it automount?
<nodesert> no
<stdin> did you see any dialog box?
<nodesert> stdin: no
<stdin> has it been formatted/partitioned yet?
<nodesert> my cd-rom is automounted
<BluesKaj> thx stdin, it was still installed , so used adept
<runlevelten> Yeah, apologies for taking up on that, but I have a partner who's a geek, and a few daughters. I can't brook that garbage. Anyway, back on-topic.
<webers> hi all
<webers> any one how to install real player 10.0 in kubuntu 7.04
<nodesert> stdin:USB stick is working i think i have to mount manually
<stdin> webers: look at the media pages
<stdin> !realplayer | webers
<ubotu> webers: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webers> I looked at it but every time I try, an error message appears.
<stdin> nodesert: open konsole, type in "dmesg | tail" it should show you the device name, something like "sdb"
<stdin> webers: what error?
<genii> webers The content of the error message may help enlighten
<webers> package not found
<stdin> did you follow/read the whole guide
<stdin> it tells you how to get the right repositories
<webers> yea,
<webers> I enabiled all repositories, like univers, multiverse
<genii> work, AFK
<jenny_> mornin
<stdin> webers: no, read it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods you need other repos
<BluesKaj> hi jenny_
<webers> (Couldn't find package realplay) that's the messaage
<jenny_> My sister sent me a picture thats .3g2 but i have never heard of that file extension
<webers> thanx stdin for helping.
<stdin> webers: sure :)
<PriceChild> jenny_, that sounds like a video file to me... from a phone
<jhutchins_lt> I think that's an iPod format.
<jenny_> I think so
<stdin> mpeg4 then
<jenny_> Not sure what program to open it with
<genii> yes, 3g2 is a nokia type media format
<jhutchins_lt> looks like ffmpeg can handle it.
<stdin> try renaming it to a .mp4 extention
<jhutchins_lt> Which means that mplayer should as well.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  by Hobbsee
* elite101 was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (your sexist comments are incorrect, and unwelcome.)
<stdin> (probably just mpeg4)
<jenny_> ffmpeg?
<spiniker> hello room
<stdin> jenny_: fmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder
<stdin> jenny_: I'd bet the 3g2 files is an mp4 file in disguise, see if renaming the extention
<spiniker> hello jenny
<jenny_> it didnt give me me the option of renaming it so i saved it to see if i could rename it once it was saved
<BluesKaj> hi spiniker
<jenny_> mornin spin
<spiniker> hello blues
<pag> jenny_, do you have codecs installed yet?
<jenny_> not sure
<spiniker> jenny mind if i ask a question?
<jenny_> sure
<jenny_> seems only fair as many questions as i've been askin
<spiniker> im having problems with theme manger
<pag> spiniker, please be more specific ;) what kind of problems?
<jenny_> points to one of the smart people
<spiniker> im not able to change it..it says i have to log in as administrator mode..
<spiniker> how do i do it
<Pazy> Will anything bad happen if i uninstall Grub from adept then reinstall?
<spiniker> im using kubuntu
<pag> spiniker, theme manager or kdm theme manager?
<spiniker> kdm theme manager..
<runlevelten> try opening it in mplayer.
<mumificpjetao> !ask KDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> oopsy, was scrolled up again, haha
<pag> spiniker, oh.. it really does need the root acces.. there should be 'Admin. mode' -button somewhere
<BluesKaj> Pazy , what are you trying to do? ...you can edit grub
<runlevelten> dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<spiniker> yeah i see it..but im not able to access it
<Pazy> Im trying to get grub to boot my WInXP as well but i cant get the entry right, im hoping a reinstall will make it retry since in my last install it work after install
<pag> spiniker, huh? how come?
<runlevelten> or update-grub?
<spiniker> its not higlighted..
<stdin> spiniker: needs to be ran as root, run "kdesu kcontrol"
<pag> Pazy, pastebin your menu.lst and ask someone to make necessary changes
<Pazy> Pastebin?
<BluesKaj> Pazy, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst in the run command box
<spiniker> ok..wait ill try..
<stdin> !paste | Pazy
<ubotu> Pazy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> !paste | Pazy
<Pazy> whats kdesu? i keep trying sudo
<Pazy> *typing
<pag> Pazy, kdesu is sudo for graphical apps.
<kaminix> How do I add that the mimetype .x264 should open with Kaffeine?
<Pazy> Does sudo not work on graphical apps?
<spiniker> ok thanks its working now..
<stdin> !kdesu | Pazy
<ubotu> Pazy: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<spiniker> ur a lifesaver
<martijn> kaminix: settings in konqueror
<jenny_> yeay it works, oh ugh its just a picture of her kids
<Pazy> Crap ive probably mucked up my permissions and configs then
<kaminix> Just Konquerer -> Tools -> Settings? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Pazy, alt+f2, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jhutchins_lt> kaminix: Right click on a local file and choose the app to open it with.  You should have a checkbox to remember the association.  This only works with local files, not URL's.
<pag> Pazy, it *can* muck them up.. just don't use sudo GUIapp anymore and hope for the best
<stdin> Pazy: "can" doesn't me that it always "will"
<runlevelten> Pazy: it didn't work when chainloading from hd(1,0)
<runlevelten> ?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: Which worked, renaming it?
<Pazy> True runlevelten
<jenny_> yep
<Pazy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31251/
<Pazy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31251/           my menu.lst for grub
<runlevelten> look in /boot/grub/device.map - is the windows disk hd1?
<martijn> kaminix: something like that (i have Dutch version), and then tab file associations
<runlevelten> @Pazy
<jenny_> now to figure out this registration thing and then back to tryin to figure out why my .rar video isnt playin, one thing at a time
<vzduch> to the dvd::rip users: for technical reasons I ripped the single chapters of a DVD.. can I combine these for transcoding to get 1 .avi or .ogm file?
<spiniker> hey pag thanks
<pag> runlevelten, wouldn't it be easier just map the HD's in the bootoption itself?
<pag> spiniker, no prblem at all :)
<spiniker> should i be log in as root evrytime i try to change it?
<BluesKaj> Pazy, what are you attempting to do in grub ...you haven't mentioned it. ?
<pag> spiniker, don't *log* in as a root... just use kdesu
<Pazy> WinXP (Profesional)
<Pazy> Device.map is bare (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Pazy> Will i manually add the windows stuff?
<spiniker> ok thanks
<spiniker> ill try to remember that
<Pazy> I feel a little bit sinful for using hotmail on windows lol
<Pazy> *linux :D
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: Usually you have to decompress .rar files to play them.
<Pazy> I cant spell today it seems
<runlevelten> Pazy: which would give a hint as to why last night's setting didn't work, heh
<pag> Pazy, that'll work, but that's a pretty hacky one, wait and see, if runlevelten provides a better one ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31253/
<BluesKaj> pazy , see where it says example with the windows settings, remove the # in front of the lines down to chainloader...also where it says #hiddenmenu...remove the # there as well
<Pazy> Down to and including chainloader?
<BluesKaj> yes
<pag> BluesKaj, there's a problem with mapping devices, not the structure of boot option itself
<Pazy> There is no # at hidden menu already
<mumificpjetao> what is the name of the Java runtime enviroment package?
<jenny_> i dont understand this registration info one bit
<spiniker> ei pag,pardon..
<jenny_> it went from compu-jargon to greek
<mumificpjetao> !ask java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> jenny_, what registration? :O
<mumificpjetao> jeez
<pag> !java | mumificpjetao
<ubotu> mumificpjetao: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<spiniker> should i extract everything first before i install theme?
<jenny_> to send private msgs
<BluesKaj> Pazy, sorry i mean add a # at hiddenmenu ...it's like a double negative actaully what it's doing is 'showmenu '  :)
<mumificpjetao> hm,,, if I can't sue adept, then I do it via terminal?
<mumificpjetao> use*
<runlevelten> Pazy: Did you install this disk after installing grub?
<pag> spiniker, which theme are you trying to install? you have a link?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: /msg nickserv register <password>
<Pazy> no it was already in
<pag> mumificpjetao, terminal, yes; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jer
<runlevelten> and dpkg-reconfigure grub and update-grub don't do anything, right?
<pag> jre that is
<stdin> jer?
<pag> stdin, sorry, typo.
<BluesKaj> Pazy, just making sure
<Pazy> I was talkin to runlevelten, lol didnt add name:
<Pazy> sorry
<jhutchins_lt> mumificpjetao: sudo apt-get install or sudo aptitude install, yes, in a console.
<BluesKaj> ok Pazy , I'll back off ..too many cooks etc...
<spiniker> i downloaded them on kde.org
<mumificpjetao> ok
<mumificpjetao> guys I dunno how could I get this far without you =) thanks a bunch
<Pazy> I just remembered my exact disk situation when installing kubuntu, I had both in and it took ages (left it for ~2 hours) at the partition screen so i resetted and removed sata and it worked in 30 seconds. I added Sata back in while i resetted after install./
<jenny_> jhutch, i dont know what that means. is that what i type somewhere?
<Pazy> runlevelten: Should i add an entry of my C:\ to device.map
<pag> Pazy, try the solution I offered you earlier - it might work
<runlevelten> right, and did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub and sudo update-grub since then?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: Yeah, pretty much anywhere - just send it like a regular post.
<pag> jenny_, just a hint; use tab to autocomplete nicks ;)
<runlevelten> and nothing happened?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: If you begin a line with /, irc assumes you're trying to send a command.
<jenny_> a post? huh? no idea what you are talkin about
<jenny_> in terminal or?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: when you /msg someone, the following text only goes to that person.
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: In this case, nickserv, which is a bot that handles registrations.
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: You probably have a window that shows the MOTD from the server, that's where you'll see any response to the command.
<jenny_> whats MOTD?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: Right in the irc window, where you type normal chat messages.
<jhutchins_lt> Message Of The Day
<jhutchins_lt> /motd will display it again.
<jhutchins_lt> (You can generate your own MOTD for console logins if that amuses you.)
<jenny_> so i type /motd into the same line i am typin in now?
<Pazy> Sorry was afk talkin to mun
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: Yes, but the message should appear in the server window.
<Pazy> mum
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: So most people switch to that window first.
<jenny_> i have a server window? i just clicked on the konversation listed from applications
<Pazy> runlevelten: I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub  it said Password (And i entered it) then said   paul@paul-kubuntu  then i typed sudo update-grub and it said same as it always did
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: There should be a tab labeled "Freenode" - that's the server window.
<runlevelten> Pazy: but it didn't work?
<jenny_> when i went to the thing that said freenode and typed /motd it said  The file or folder file:///motd does not exist.
<jhutchins_lt> ?
<jhutchins_lt> [11:08]  [263]  MOTD Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<jhutchins_lt> [11:08]  [MOTD]  End of message of the day
<Pazy> runlevelten: it didnt add any new entried (like winxp)
<Pazy> *entries
<vzduch> to the dvd::rip users: for technical reasons I ripped the single chapters of a DVD.. can I combine these for transcoding to get 1 .avi or .ogm file?
<jhutchins_lt> jenny_: Anyway, try /msg nickserv register <password> there, see what happens.
#kubuntu 2007-07-26
(jhutchins/#kubuntu) whoo, we are generating a LOT of lines of offtopic chat here.
(Minataku/#kubuntu) jhutchins: I have a pre-Thinkpad
(Minataku/#kubuntu) LinuxGuy: No, it installs a regular distro
(LinuxGuy/#kubuntu) k , cool
(rjune/#kubuntu) jhutchins: how goes it?
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) LinuxGuy: alt is for different options (like LVM) and isnt a livecd
<Minataku> It's just tweaked to bypass some issues the regular CD may have
<jhutchins> LinuxGuy: No, it's a more full-featured installer, without the Live CD stuff.
<LinuxGuy> oh i dont want to install it over my XP at the moment
<LinuxGuy> i just want to try it out
<LinuxGuy> and then install it later
<LinuxGuy> :(
<Minataku> jhutchins: IBM PS/2 note N51 slc
<LinuxGuy> guess i should stop that download
<jhutchins> LinuxGuy: The Live CD won't boot?
<Minataku> 80386SLC
<LinuxGuy> the normal distro is the live cd right ?
<Minataku> ESDI HDD
<heiths> I have my xorg file posted here... not sli but I have 8800gtx.  may help a bit.. http://seeco.cc/linux/files/xorgnv.html
<Minataku> MCA Bus
<jhutchins> Minataku: I installed some of the first HD equipped IBM PC'S.
<LinuxGuy> that is the one i get all those errors with
<Minataku> jhutchins: Nice
<LinuxGuy> just the normal non alternative install
<LinuxGuy> thats a live cd i thought
<Minataku> The only thing I don't like about the PS/2 note N51 slc
<crazycraig> w00t JUST GOT PAID!!!!
<LinuxGuy> and if so then , yes it wont boot
* jhutchins goes embarassingly far back.
<crazycraig> good old maccyds
<Minataku> It's coated in this rubber stuff
<bsundsrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<crazycraig> soz
<heiths> I have an IBM 370 sitting in a rack out in my garage right now
<LinuxGuy> "Can't access tty ; job control failed" , Failed to set xfer mode (err_mask) , Revalidation failed (errno =-5) , ATA 2.00 Exception Emask , ATA 2.00 CMD , Buffer I/O error on device SDA Logical block 0.
<Minataku> All sorts of crap sticks to it
<elite101> how do i delete DSL linux from my SDRAM/64Mb ? it wont boot the computer with it in?
<chaotic_> whats the command  to mount an iso
<bsundsrud> ooh LinuxGuy, i had that when i tried to install fedora 7
<jhutchins> LinuxGuy: Ok, when you boot, try the folowing options: noapci, noapic, vga=normal
<rjune> bsundsrud: does trying to get apache-ssl setup in kubuntu count as offtopic?
<Minataku> LinuxGuy: Ooooh, that IS HDD-related
<bsundsrud> rjune: no
<LinuxGuy> thats what i thought
<LinuxGuy> does it sound related to my main drive
<Minataku> jhutchins: I don't think relegating him to 80x24 VGA will help anything
<jhutchins> rjune: Not really, but better heads in #apache.
<bsundsrud> if you dont know if you're off topic, youre not.
<LinuxGuy> or a seconday drive
<crazycraig> go to windows DOS thn  type in::::: format c:
<jhutchins> Minataku: That's console only.
<LinuxGuy> my main drive is brand new , raptor X 150
<jhutchins> Minataku: Doesn't affect the GUI.
<LinuxGuy> I have an IDE drive which is converted to SATA
<Minataku> LinuxGuy: Not sure, but it looks like the installer is taking issue to some part of the HDD system
<jhutchins> Minataku: framebuffer barfs on a lot of older hardware.
<LinuxGuy> which i use for storage
<rjune> jhutchins: each distro has diff tools to help set it up. I was wanting the apache2-ssl-certificate script specifically
<Minataku> jhutchins: His box is brand new
<LinuxGuy> im gonna unplug the converted drive to see what happens
<LinuxGuy> brb
<rjune> which many HOWTOs reference, but apparently doesn't exist.
<jhutchins> rjune: All I know about it is doccumented at http://tldp.org - and I have to crib from two different HOWTO's and triangulate at that.
<heiths> I hate to say it... but maybe you should try Sayaban 3.4... just came out and its geared for cutting edge hardware.
<crazycraig> Press ALT+F4 together to solve your problem
<heiths> sabayon*
<jhutchins> heiths: Kernels are kernels.  We all use the same one.
<crazycraig> LOL
<rjune> jhutchins: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4466.html
<rjune> look for jBilbo's post
<heiths> kernel that ships with kubuntu is what?
<Minataku> Try the Gentoo LiveCD
<Minataku> Or Knoppix for a very good LiveCD
<rjune> sure makes it look easy
<Minataku> Knoppix's LiveDVD is even better
<heiths> kernel that ships with Sabayan is 2.6.22
<jhutchins> rjune: http://www.google.com/search?q=ssl+site%3Atldp.org
<hitmanWilly> heiths, 2.6.20 IIRC
<Minataku> No real option to install with Knoppix, but it's the _BEST_ to try out Linux
<jhutchins> rjune: Sorry, man, that's all I got tonight.
<robin> hello all, I cant seem to get kubuntu to boot sinse installing a 8800 gts, tried to reinstall with alternate cd still wont boot, will the lastest alpha ok kubuntu work?
<heiths> use "envy" to reinstall the video drivers
<Biovore> robin: not sure.. the 8800 gts dosn't work with the opensource nv driver..
<Minataku> robin: What error?
<robin> no error just black screen
* BluesKaj wonders if linuxguy may have BIOS issues , since it's basically a home built machine ...i know he left but I'm still wondering...
<Minataku> Hm
<heiths> I had same issue... check out my xorg here.... http://seeco.cc/linux/files/xorgnv.html
<Biovore> robin: you will probably have to install in text mode and install the real nvidia driver after install to get the graphics working..
<heiths> that + reinstall nvidia driver using http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, i was thinking the same thing, or maybe the 8800 card is choking on the nv driver
<heiths> use vesa to do the install
<Biovore> 8800 chokes on nv driver.. hangs the box..
<hitmanWilly> they must have done some pretty major hw reconfigs
<bsundsrud> robin: or do video=vesa at boot, video will suck until you can install the nvidia driver though
<bsundsrud> but it wont be text mode
<robin> tried to install nvidia driver from web site, says I dont have restristed kernle where do i get
<hitmanWilly> robin, its in the repos, nvidia-glx-new
<Minataku> Well, sorry to go off-topic, but computers are something I can't help but talk about XD
<heiths> sed -i 's/"nv"/"vesa"/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitmanWilly> robin, the driver, i mean
<bsundsrud> Minataku: join us in the offtopic chan then. we're talking about computers and cats.
<robin> k will try thx
* Minataku shrugs
<hitmanWilly> issues like this are why i use a text mode login :)
<heiths> hit alt+f2 right before it starts the xserver... then login as ubuntu and type ed -i 's/"nv"/"vesa"/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf && /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<heiths> then hit alt+f7 to go back to the gui
<heiths> *sed not ed
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me ... too much fresh air today ..burnt out , nite all , take care
<reinaldo> hello
<K-Ryan> I'm really bored, anyone suggestions?
<K-Ryan> *any
<bsundsrud> sudo apt-get install crack-attack
<K-Ryan> Not a good enough laptop
<K-Ryan> Thanks for the suggestion though
<bsundsrud> aw
<bsundsrud> we network play that at work :D
<redshadowhero> does kismet exist for kubuntu?
<bsundsrud> yes
<redshadowhero> how would I install it?
<K-Ryan> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (feisty), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<redshadowhero> sudo apt-get install kismet
<bsundsrud> sudo apt-get install kismet
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> Universe repository has to be open
<bsundsrud> yes, virginia, it is that simple.
<bsundsrud> cheers, red ;)
<redshadowhero> what about virginia?
<bsundsrud> dont worry about her.
<bsundsrud> shes safe.
<redshadowhero> oh, like the song?
<bsundsrud> nevermind, bad reference
* bsundsrud receives a -1 penalty
* redshadowhero feels sad because he didn't get an esoteric reference
<Daisuke_Ido> yes redshadowhero, there is an esoteric reference
<redshadowhero> so... sad...
<Daisuke_Ido> and a fat jolly anthropomorphic personification
<scotty> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zoohouse> How do I see which harddrive I am currently running linux on? -- I have 2 hard drives with linux. The distro im currently on is kubuntu, I want to keep this but the other distro I want to get rid of. I don't remember which harddrive kubuntu is installed in...
<Biovore> zoohouse: cat /etc/fstab
<Daisuke_Ido> see what drive is mounted on /
<redshadowhero> okay, I installed kismet... but I can't find the app... where would it be?
<zoohouse> Biovore: thanks
<bsundsrud> zoohouse: also, df -h will show you which are currently mounted
<zoohouse> thanks
<bsundsrud> red, try it from the command line
<bsundsrud> it may not have shown up in the kmenu yet
<redshadowhero> I tried kismet on the command line...
<kirke> hello, I can't send attachment trouhgt my POP3 client like KMail or Thunderbird somebdoy has an idea?
<redshadowhero> but it looks like it didn't work.
<bsundsrud> kirke: neither work?
<redshadowhero> after running kismet from the command line, I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31355/
<kirke> bsundsrud, neither
<kirke> bsundsrud,  I can send mails but WHITOUT attachment
<bsundsrud> wow, thats strange.  not a smtp server problem?
<kirke> bsundsrud, But in windows I can send trought outlook or thunderbird
<bsundsrud> redshadowhero: if you do it as superuser it should work (sudo)
<wolferine> anyone an fTPd expert? having a permission issue :/
<bsundsrud> kirke: sorry, im not sure what to tell you... maybe try evolution and see if that works?
<redshadowhero> I did it as sudo, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31356/
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, what issue?
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, its long :)
<wolferine> r u ready ? :)
<hitmanWilly> ok, spill it
<wolferine> so I have two users on my system, user and ftp_user. i use my ftp_user to login into my FTP, my user has permissions and ownership of a mount on my system and I want to offer that in my /home/ftp_user, so I use mount --bind to allow access to that mount,
<wolferine> if I login, using ftp_user, and I want to allow the user to download, what ownership/permissions (minimum) need to be set?
<wolferine> someone had suggested making a group, with user and ftp_user in it, and setting the files permissions to allow the group to do what I need
<wolferine> or you just want to talk in #linux?
<wolferine> headmonkey might offer some info on it too, I hope :)
<nzk> I'm booted into the Kubuntu live CD, where exactly is the option to install this?
<wolferine> nzk, desktop
<nzk> It was babbling about file protocol errors once the DE came up.
<nzk> And it's not on the desktop :\
<nzk> wolferine: I was perhaps thinking that there was a command that the icon was tied to/
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, if the user acct being accessed is ftp_user, you could set the group perms to RO, and everything else to nil, then add user to the ftp_user group if you need him to have access
<nzk> s///?
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, I was wanting to access it the other way around
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, ? explain...
<crazycraig> [03:19]  --> You have joined the channel #kubuntu (n=craig@82-34-56-228.cable.ubr01.gill.blueyonder.co.uk).
<crazycraig> [03:19]  *** The channel topic is "Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please.".
<wolferine> have userhmm
<wolferine> ops
<crazycraig> [03:19]  *** The topic was set by fdoving on 11/07/07 19:35:07.
<crazycraig> [03:20]  *** Channel modes: topic protection, no messages from outside, no colours allowed, L, z
<wolferine> hmm, I guess the reverse makes no difference really
<crazycraig> [03:20]  *** This channel was created on 26/11/06 06:42:42.
<crazycraig> [03:20]  *** You are now known as crazycraig.
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <bsundsrud> i know, but he was doing something potentially destructive
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <-- Zackson has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <BluesKaj> uhoh
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <nosrednaekim> rm -rf /
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <crazycraig> hey guys
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <nosrednaekim> I wanna watch pls.
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <nosrednaekim> :)
<hitmanWilly> crazycraig, wtf are you doing?
<crazycraig> [03:20]  <bsundsrud> i said potentially, not definitely
<crazycraig> [03:21]  --> ubuntu_ has joined this channel (n=ubuntu@77-97-148-14.cable.ubr02.barn.blueyonder.co.uk).
<crazycraig> [03:21]  <crazycraig> Why is linux so awesome??
<crazycraig> [03:21]  <nosrednaekim> hey crazycraig
<crazycraig> [03:21]  <bsundsrud> infinite customizability
<crazycraig> [03:21]  <-- jabba_ has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, basically, it all comes down to groups
<crazycraig> [03:21]  --> redshadowhero has joined this channel (n=redshado@216.186.219.154).
<crazycraig> [03:22]  <crazycraig> i no i gt this nice Black/Earth Red glossy theme goin on
<crazycraig> [03:22]  <-- apollo2011 has left this server ("Leaving").
<redshadowhero> whats... going on?
<crazycraig> [03:22]  <-- jabba has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<crazycraig> [03:22]  <nosrednaekim> crazycraig: yeah, KDE is amazingly configurable
<crazycraig> [03:22]  <bsundsrud> and its nice to program in :)
<wolferine> yeah, and I really havent gotten my head around that concept entirely, yet
<crazycraig> [03:22]  --> chaotic_ has joined this channel (n=chaotic@113.223.188.72.cfl.res.rr.com).
<wolferine> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<crazycraig> [03:23]  <crazycraig> yup
<crazycraig> [03:23]  <chaotic_> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<wolferine> thakns
<hitmanWilly> ty
<hitmanWilly> i was about 2 secs away from an /ignore
<wolferine> and the other part, is the daemon can be set to deny/allow users as well
<wolferine> so its complicated, at what level do you stop
<redshadowhero> wait... what was going all with all the cut/pasting?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, if this is a public ftp server, i wouldn't worry about that
<wolferine> well, to allow uploads, I do
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, ah, gotcha
<wolferine> so ill look into what you said, and give her a try
<nzk> Kubuntu LiveCD has no desktop icon for installation, what should I do?
<miles> wtf@nzk
<miles> put that cd in the microwave and burn a new one
<redshadowhero> agreed
<robotgeek> nzk: hmm, you said it came up errors?
<robotgeek> nzk: what kind of error?
<nzk> robotgeek: "File protocols failed to load"
<redshadowhero> how do I uninstall things that I installed with apt-get?
<robotgeek> nzk: are you able to access the rest of the desktop?
<inteliwasp> could someone point me to a guide to allow me to allow internet access to a computer from another?
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, so make ftp_user a part of user's group
<wolferine> then set the group permission to read
<wolferine> and I should be able to login and down load?
<wolferine> if the daemon is setup correctly, obviouslyt
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, so let me get this straight, you want to give ftp access to ftp_user to files owned by user, or am i totally off the map?
<wolferine> correct
<wolferine> i am useing mount --bind to access my user's files, within the ftp_user dir
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, this isn't a public server, is it?
<wolferine> its accessible anywhere
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, as in outside folks accessing it?
<wolferine> yes, 'folks' can access it :)
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, ok, giving the general piblic access to you local user's files is a REALLY bad idea
<nzk> robotgeek: Everything else works fine, at first glance, except the absent icons.
<wolferine> its not the user's /home/user
<wolferine> its a /media/hda5
<wolferine> that the user has permissions to
<robotgeek> nzk: try looking if there is a install icon somewhere in the menus
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, ok, for security's sake, what i would then suggest is to make a seperate group, like ftp and putting both ftp_user and user into it
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, and then changing the group owner of the files you want to access to ftp
<wolferine> and even though user is the owner of the files/dirs, then giving group access, ftp_user should be able to access them as well
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, yes, if the file perms are set correctly
<nzk> robotgeek: Ubiquity failed unexpectedly
<robotgeek> nzk: well, ubiquity is the installer. you might want to try the alternate install cd
<nzk> -_-
<nzk> I've tried MintOS, Gusty Gibbon, Fedora Core 7, and now Kubuntu 7.04. Will nothing work?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, you will have to change the group owner of the files to ftp, then i would set it to ro for group access
<wolferine> let me read about permissions again
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, while keeping full owner (user) permissions, so that he can add/remove files
<wolferine> brb
<hitmanWilly> its times like these i wish irc had a chalkboard...
<wolferine> lol
<wolferine> tru that
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, ok, back in a sec
<wolferine> sure
<wolferine> np
<miles> hey so linus torvalds pretty much hates cvs and subversion
<miles> he loves git tho
<elite101> omg i love linux :) i am downloading kubuntu 7.04 off bit torrent and noticed wow? what? download speed is 250kbps?? in windows mine is only at 70/90kbps? lol my interenet is soo much faster and its on bit torrent too!!!
<elite101> wireless internet*
<_modem> ;)
<wolferine> elite101, if you knew a thing or two more about computers, you might realize none of that is true :)
<dr_willis> hmm.. or its the shear # of people shareing the torrents.
<dr_willis> :)
<wolferine> hey dr_will
<elite101> wow i never noticed the jump its weird seeing tripple digits
<elite101> yeah it is
<dr_willis> windowes i recall tends to average the #'s out a lot more
<elite101> and its way up now lol i love it
<miles> git
<miles> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> ubotu is weak sauce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is weak sauce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> hehe
<raylu> lol
<elite101> lol
<elite101> @ubotu
* miles goes back to his cobol homework...wtf its 2007
<wolferine> to list a dir, you need read permissions?
<hitmanWilly> ok, back
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, to download files you do :)
<wolferine> ah, no, you need x to list
<elite101> wow kubuntu tribe 3 looks really clean
<elite101> and well made
<elite101> wow lol K desktop 3.5.7 i think i have 3.5.2
<miles> Sysinfo for 'nzxt': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (2016 bogomips), , RAM: 839/2012MB, 95 proc's, 1.45h up
<miles> how do i do that to myself?
<miles> append "| miles"?
<raylu> huh?
<raylu> do what?
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, do I use chmod, or umask?
<miles> Sysinfo for 'nzxt': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (2016 bogomips), , RAM: 842/2012MB, 97 proc's, 1.46h up
<miles> how do i send /sysinfo to myself without flooding?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, chmod, at least is what id use
<elite101> better info i have p3 551Mhz 128/32 mb sd ram ohh yeah 4.3gb hardrive 2300 rpm!!!
<wolferine> the umask is mostly used within the ftpd
<elite101> did i mention me Nvidia Vanta 16mb
<elite101> lol
<raylu> oh, on that note
<elite101> can only run atari emu on this machine
<raylu> how do i get ftpd to set a group when uploading?
<miles> cs:s
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, so I should really be setting folders to entirely different permissions, then my files?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, yes, especially if you want to allow uploads
<wolferine> -rw-r--r-- for regular files and drwxr-xr-x for directories (thats what the tutorial is explaining)
<elite101> why is it when ppl make linux distro's they try to match it to M$?????
<wolferine> which equates to umask 022
<miles> so MS users transition over easier
<elite101> like nymbus and FAMELIX???
<elite101> okay ic
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, that should work
<elite101> maybe i should of used that
<elite101> all u have to do is get a windows icons and taskbar to change from gray to blue
<wolferine> ok, lets test this out
<miles> ubuntu > all (except maybe gentoo)
<raylu> lol
<raylu> i tried gentoo after hearing about how great emerge was
<miles> same <---
* hitmanWilly likes his gentoo
<raylu> the equivalent of "sudo aptitude update" is a 200mb download
<wolferine> how can I chmod dirs only?
<raylu> and the equivalent of "sudo aptitude upgrade" is like 50 commands and an hour of compiling
<wolferine> and in that same sense, how can i do files only?
<miles> my linux xp isnt high enough for gentoo..... im only a lvl 4
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, cd .. and chmod the dir
<miles> 2950/3600 xp
<raylu> i think he wants -R, hitmanWilly
<wolferine> no no
<elite101> what is redhat linux?
<wolferine> how can I just chmod all the dirs in a dir
<wolferine> and not the files..
<wolferine> and vice versa
<hitmanWilly> raylu, no, that will chmod recursively through the whole dir
<elite101> or suses? like branches off of the os linux?
<wolferine> how can I chmod the files, and not the dirs?
<miles> elite101, "linux" is really just the kernel
<elite101> yeah
<miles> gnu/linux is what you are using on your desktop
<elite101> so suse is like a branch of it?
<miles> when someone comes along and modifies the kernel to their liking, and release it, that becomes a distro
<elite101> and then comes like kubuntu and such
<elite101> okay ic
<raylu> hitmanWilly, I'm aware, but there's no other way of chmodding multiple files, is there?
<miles> so, Novell modified the kernel and suse came of it
<elite101> but whats redhat another version like dapper? feisty feet?
<raylu> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
* raylu wins.
<miles> laff
<elite101> lol
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, individually, or in a file manager, you can highlight multiple ones and chmod them all at once
<wolferine> but not via cli?
<raylu> or you could write a bash script for it if you really feel like overkill
<wolferine> ... easily
<raylu> overkill IS easy.
<raylu> chmod -R -rwx /
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, you could, but it would involve some scripting
<wolferine> can I just chmod everything all at once then?
<elite101> just downloaded 130mb in like 5mins :) my kubuntu is almost kinda finished
<wolferine> so I can move into dirs, and download files
<raylu> huh?
<elite101> does kubuntu 7.04 have dapper?
<raylu> ...
<elite101> or is it feisty feet?
<raylu> dapper is kubuntu 5
<raylu> er, wait
<elite101> kubuntu 5?
<raylu> it's 6, i think
<hitmanWilly> 6.06 actually
<elite101> yeah thats what i have
<raylu> feisty fawn is 7.04
<wolferine> so the dir would have to have rwxr-xr-- and the files would have r--r--r--
<miles> feisty fawn pwnz
<elite101> but i am scared its going to be diffrent?
<wolferine> that should be the correct permissions, right?
<raylu> wolferine, why doesn't the owner have permissions to write to his own files?
<raylu> wolferine, correct for what?
<elite101> will it be a big change from dapper to feisty?
<elite101> or harldy notice?
<wolferine> raylu, your in the middle of something
<raylu> elite101, yes. feisty eats humans for breakfast
<wolferine> oh wait
<elite101> lol ahhhh
<hitmanWilly> raylu, its a long story
<raylu> lol
<wolferine> that is incorrect
<wolferine> so files would be rwxr--r--
<wolferine> i mean
<elite101> is fiesty good? like would a dapper user like me notice the diff?
<raylu> no
<raylu> upgrade immediately. now. go.
<elite101> lol i dont have it
<miles> laff
<elite101> i am getting it now (planning on burning all the iso's and distros out there!!)
<miles> why
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, do I have to chmod them seperately then?
<elite101> lol for fun
<wolferine> individually then*
<elite101> PUD doesnt look that bad either
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, probably
<wolferine> ugh
<elite101> a mac user to get into linux
<elite101> PUD
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, you could just chmod -R the whole thing to what you want the files to be then go back and chmod the dirs individually, that should save you some time
<elite101> will i need a DVD-R to install a distro at all?
<raylu> no
<wolferine> yeah
<hitmanWilly> elite101, not with *buntu
<elite101> i have a DVD-drive but its not a burner
<wolferine> i just did 755
<gandhii> Adept is giving me this error "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<wolferine> and I can move into the dirs
<wolferine> and dl the files
<wolferine> will the x in the files be an issue though?
<gandhii> I can't seem to find anything in htop that looks like a package manager...  whats going on?
<wolferine> via ftp...
<elite101> but will they have it in cd-r but just that they cant boot from live cd? lol they prob will have that in the future so many apps and updates
<elite101> on only 700mb
<elite101> instead of 4.7gb u can put windows on there and run it (slowwwwwww....)
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, not for the existing files, but there is the possibility that someone could upload a script and execute it
<wolferine> hitmanWilly, true
<wolferine> so the permissions of the files in the upload dir will be affected by umask, defined in my ftpd.conf :)
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, now, granted, it wouldn't have root perms, but it could still be a headache
<raylu> Study Proves Having Fat Friends Makes You Fat | http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/25/2228207
<raylu> so, anyone know of
<wolferine> correct?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, yup, a umask would actually be good in this case
<raylu> a way to get proftpd to set a group for uploaded files?
<wolferine> right
<wolferine> i think I am getting the hang of this
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, if you set a umask of 022, it should prevent that
<wolferine> right
<elite101> can windows read linux partitions if u set a linux HDD in a windows computer can u open it up?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, umask just adds additional restrictions on top of the already existing permissions
<elite101> under my computer
<wolferine> now my file system is working, not to figure out how to break the ftpd :)
<raylu> elite101, yes
<raylu> ubuntu installs as ext3 by default
<gandhii> elite:   there are file managers made to read ext2 or 3 and reiserfs filesystems from windows
<raylu> *filesystem drivers
<hitmanWilly> elite101, you'll need the ext3 driver on the win box, tho
<elite101> ohh darn lol
<raylu> ...
<gandhii> elite:  google it and dl
<wolferine> sweet
<wolferine> thanks for the patience hitman
<hitmanWilly> ok, all, bedtime for me
<hitmanWilly> np
<wolferine> ill get you back some time ;)
<hitmanWilly> :)
<wolferine> nite
<jbrouhard> Anyone here have problems with ipw3945 wireless?
<jbrouhard> IHalf the time the wireless works, the other half it doesn't.
<miles> ipw3945 worked tits on fiesty fawn
<miles> tits = great
<miles> it was a restricted driver though
<jbrouhard> I have Feisty Fawn
<miles> so stallman cursed me for that, but whatever, i got wireless
<jbrouhard> problem is it's not working 100%
<miles> do you have restricted driver manager?
<jbrouhard> it craps out every once in a while.. i'm not sure if it's my WAP tho
<jbrouhard> No
<jbrouhard> this is a fresh from CD install ?
<jbrouhard> how do i install restricted driver manager ??
<miles> 1 - it should be installed automatically...
<jbrouhard> (sorry for being a n00b here... first time i've had this kind of wireless issue in kubuntu)
<miles> !find restricted-driver-manager
<miles> ok it hates me
<ubotu> Package/file restricted-driver-manager does not exist in feisty
<jbrouhard> lol
<miles> !find restrict
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-lowlatency, ubuntu-restricted-extras (and 10 others)
<jbrouhard> restricted-manager probably
<miles> !find restricted-manager
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager
<jbrouhard> !find restricted-manager
<jbrouhard> dohhhhh
<miles> "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<jbrouhard> ok
<jbrouhard> thanks
<miles> see if it detects ur card
<jbrouhard> *waits for firefox to finish first
<jbrouhard> If this works, you'd have saved my behind <BG>
<miles> im not promising anything...all i did was tell ubuntu its ok to use the restricted driver
<miles> and it workd
<jbrouhard> Ahhh
<jbrouhard> what laptop ?
<miles> asus f3f
<jbrouhard> I have a Toshiba Satellite with the Intel Pro 3945 ABG card.
<jbrouhard> hmm
<miles> probably same chipset though
<jbrouhard> I've been wondering if my wireless access point has been the biggest issue
<jbrouhard> probably
<miles> ipw3945 works..i know for a fact, my work and personal laptop have it and work with ubuntu
<jbrouhard> Yeah
<jbrouhard> it's working here
<jbrouhard> but it's just going on and off here
<jbrouhard> half the time it'll download
<jbrouhard> then all of a sudden i have MAJOR connection problems
<miles> you have your essid and/or key set?
<jbrouhard> yes
<jbrouhard> it's an open access point
<jbrouhard> so no key
<jbrouhard> (only place that requries a key is on campus)
<raylu> jbrouhard, so when it doesn't work, what do you do?
<faires> Adept can't find any tetex package. I'm using Feisty, and when fetching updates, it accuses an error on Release GPG.
<faires> Does someone knows what's happening?
<jbrouhard> When it's not working, I usually hope it'll kcik in soon enough
<raylu> faires, sounds like the repository is insecure or you haven't added the repos' key yet
<jbrouhard> when I run pings, it'll go with a couple of 9 to 10msec replies, then drop one, two maybe three, then resume
<faires> (And if those 2 facts have something to do with each other
<faires> )
<raylu> jbrouhard, sounds like a signal strength issue
<jbrouhard> could be
<jbrouhard> Want me to post my signal notes from iwconfig ?
<raylu> do you know how to use the rest of the wireless commands?
<jbrouhard> huh.
<elite101> what is the oldest os? i just found out i had windows 1.01 !!! lmao my parents bought the pc at a garage sale 386mb HDD
<jbrouhard> signal level=-43dBm
<dr_willis> I used CP/M ages ago. :)
<gustavo__> hello
<jbrouhard> raylu: not really
<jbrouhard> noise level is -44dBm
<jbrouhard> not sure why it's that high.
<dr_willis> I had a 15mb scsi hd the other day. :)
<elite101> wow
<faires> raylu: I'm using au.archive.ubuntu.edu
<faires> How can I add the repository key?
<raylu> jbrouhard, "iwlist scan" and "sudo dhclient eth1" will help
<raylu> assuming eth1 is the name of your wireless device
<jbrouhard> it is
<jbrouhard> i just use sudo iwconfig eth1 essid ESSID
<jbrouhard> and then sudo dhclient eth1
<jbrouhard> seems to work, as my WAP doesn't broadcast
<jbrouhard> it took 11 minutes to download a 10mb file
<jbrouhard> that's how screwy the wireless is right now
<miles> jbrouhard : try "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" see if your AP shows up
<jbrouhard> Gimme a sec
<jbrouhard> it does
<miles> if you are positive you have the right AP, i always do "sudo ifdown eth1; ifup eth1"
<raylu> faires, wget http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg | sudo apt-key add
<jbrouhard> Signal and Noise level are both way below
<raylu> faires, replace the url with their gpg key
<redshadowhero> elite101: Windows 1.01?
<redshadowhero> elite101:
<elite101> yeah
<jbrouhard> Oh, I'm 100% positive i have the right access point :)
<elite101> lol
<raylu> miles, "dhclient = ifdown/up"
<jbrouhard> it's the only one within the area.
<miles> really?!
<elite101> the paint looks the same in xp
<redshadowhero> elite101: The first chapter in a long saga of evil?
<raylu> miles, sort of...
<miles> o
<elite101> lol
<jbrouhard> I'm wondering
<jbrouhard> if my noise level is the problem..
<raylu> miles, i dont think it does the pre-up, up, post-up, pre-down, down, and post-down stuff
<jbrouhard> -44dBm ?
<elite101> my first pc (obvisously pre-loaded with linux i think the kernel was 0.5? or something)
<miles> i throw the ifdown in just to make sure its down
<raylu> but....you want it to be up, not down :P
<raylu> elite101, i highly doubt that
<elite101> lol
<ima> hi all
<elite101> computer was so old it needed drivers for the hdd lmao
<jbrouhard> *sigh*
<elite101> well brb going to let the Kubuntu 7.04 downlaod
<jbrouhard> i'm thinking the problem's my wireless...
<jbrouhard> be right back
<ima> is there somebody can help me about how to download YM in kubuntu?
<elite101> wait..why didnt they support linux on psp? and only DS?
<raylu> wtf ima?
<redshadowhero> because ds is better?
<raylu> ym = ?
<dr_willis> YM?
<elite101> no it is 66mhz psp is 333Mhz
<miles> elite101 - they do support linux on psp
<ima> I dont understand about linux
<elite101> where?
<elite101> i wanna get it
<ima> yes, Yahoo Messanger
<miles> my understanding is psp is actually easier to get linux on
<elite101> yes
<faires> raylu: ok, it worked, thanks a lot! :)
<elite101> lol but they programmed it to the ds?
<ima> yes
<miles> i dont think so?
<dr_willis> ima,  it pays to be very clear on irc.  - there are Chat clients that can do Yahoo Messenger chat under linux.
<dr_willis> ima,  i do think the official Yahoomessenger client for linux is VERY VERY old and out of date.
<dr_willis> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<miles> o i didnt know gaim was gnome...
<dr_willis> I dont know what clients do what services any more. so good luck. :)
<dr_willis> Gaim has also been renamed to Pidgen I think
<dr_willis> !pidgen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ima> but I usually use YM to chat to all my friends and suppliers
<elite101> i wish i can get kubuntu 6.06.1 running on psp with a 4gb memstick or wait? DSL linux would run good only needs 10mb of ram at the most
<dr_willis> ima,  you need a client that can do 'ym' then.
<elite101> anyways brb
<ima> hmmm..
<dr_willis> Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM
<dr_willis> those 2 seem to support it.
* miles thinks kopete > gaim
<elite101> use kopete even supports webcame
<ima> ok, thanks dr willis
* dr_willis thinks IRC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AIM
* redshadowhero agrees with miles
<dr_willis> You dont want to know what i think of webcams...
<dr_willis> :)
<miles> i wish they would have skype integrated with one
<dr_willis> its a faimly channel.
<elite101> lol
<redshadowhero> actually
<elite101> why do u think i suggested it?
<elite101> lmao
<redshadowhero> I might, tell me about webcams, dr_willis
<leuz> does anyone can help me, change my bootscreen
<elite101> thats why i think they sell webcams lol just the name sounds dirty but anways
<dr_willis> ive never understood the logic of people 'texting messages' on phones designed for voice chatting.. THEN people 'voice chatting' on programs designed for text messaging...
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dr_willis> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> how do I caonfigure knetworkmanager to force my wireless to use the correct channel ?
<leuz> ubotu, how about in kde
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elite101> all knowing?
<faires> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faires> elite101: maybe he's overestimating himself... ;)
<leuz> how can i change my bootscreen in kubuntu?
<redshadowhero> !splash | leuz
<ubotu> leuz: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<redshadowhero> is that what you are looking for?
<redshadowhero> wait...
<redshadowhero> that is in gnome...
<wolferine> anyone use x-sys for xchat?
<wolferine> how do you get it to work?
<leuz> how about in kde
<dr_willis> install it.. and it worked.. :)
<wolferine> dr_willis, me?
<miles> !miles is sweet
<dr_willis> wolferine,  yes.. ive insgtalled it.. and it works.. dident have to tweak nothing
<redshadowhero> he doesn't even answer to that one, miles
<redshadowhero> you must be pretty bad.
<wolferine> dr_willis, reconnect?
<miles> yea i wonder why
<wolferine> and how do you use commands? /sysinfo ?
<dr_willis> wolferine,  it does startup when xchat starts.. ive never told it to do so.  if you just installed it and xchat is running.. well you might want to quit/restart xchat
* miles -2xp
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> i cannot see why it would work without a restart
<wolferine> now, how do you execute commands?
<dr_willis> run it manually then and see
<dr_willis> :)
<wolferine> just place the / in front?
<miles> im downloading bitchx, i have high expectations for this based on its name
<dr_willis> wolferine,  no idea. i dont know what the command is for it.
<dr_willis> wolferine,  since its a kde panel applet thing.. im guessing its a program launched by xchat when it starts
<wolferine> oh
<miles_> miles, you are sweet
<miles> thanks guy
<Mez> whats a good graphical HTML editor
<robotgeek> Mez: Quanta?
<dr_willis> xchat-xsys - x-chat plugin that can display your current system statistic
* miles_ likes kate for html
<Mez> robotgeek, never heard of it
<Mez> I remember nvu tho
<robotgeek> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<Mez> I just cant be arsd to manually code the tables
<wolferine> dr_willis, I dont see it anywhere
<miles_> exit
<dr_willis> wolferine,  thats why i said restart xchat
<miles> that was sweet
<wolferine> right
<dr_willis> or check  in konqueror -------->   apt:/show?xchat-xsys
<wolferine> have to let my dl finish first :)
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. thats totally wrong package..
<dr_willis> Hmm
<wolferine> nice
<dr_willis> Im thinking of the xcaht system tray thing that flashes when you get a message
<wolferine> thats what I just installed
<wolferine> yeah, i have had that a long time
<dr_willis>    /usr/share/doc/xchat-xsys
<dr_willis> :) it pays to read the docs.
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> reading now
<dr_willis> cool         apt:/show?xchat-xsys   - even links to the Docs! :)
<dr_willis> and yes. it does seem you have to restart xchat
<dr_willis> uless ya know how to load   xsys-2.0.9.so    from the client manually :)
<dr_willis> and its not /load xsys-2.0.9.so
<dr_willis> :) just tried that
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> ill just restart xchat
<wolferine> and give it a once over, then zzzz
<spade89> hey guys is it possible to add a xfce desktop ontop of kubuntu?
<spade89> hey guys is it possible to add a xfce desktop ontop of kubuntu?
<stdin> echo?
<stdin> !xfce | spade89
<ubotu> spade89: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<spade89> i know
<spade89> but is it possible to install xfce on kubuntu,or is it out of question
<spade89> i don't want to download xubuntu
<stdin> spade89: if you read what ubotu says you'd know the answer is yes and be on the way to doing it "To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". "
<spade89> thanks
<stdin> :)
<wolferine> how can I track the current speed on my eth0 ?
<wolferine> upload and download?
<stdin> wolferine: there are a couple ways, the one I use is "knetload"
<wolferine> as su ?
<stdin> no, as normal user
<stdin> it's goes in kicker
<stdin> !info kentload
<ubotu> Package kentload does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<theholiz> there are some nice karamba themes for it too
<stdin> helps if I spell it
<stdin> !info knetload
<ubotu> knetload: a network meter for Kicker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-3build1 (feisty), package size 74 kB, installed size 720 kB
<spade89> hi me again
<stdin> superkarambe is a bit OTT for network monitoring, but nice for system monitoring
<spade89> it says package not found
<wolferine> Kicker?
<wolferine> i cannot find that package
<stdin> wolferine: the big bar at the bottom
<wolferine> stdin, im in gnome :) shhhh
<stdin> spade89: it's in main, check your sources
<spade89> ok
<stdin> i'm sure there's a gnome applet too, but I wouldn't know the name of it
<theholiz> gkrell, i think, is a good one too
<miles> wamp
<obf213> is there a calendar app for google calendar?
<wolferine> in is for incoming I am assuming?
<stdin> one would assume so
<robotgeek> obf213: it works with thunderbird (both ways)
<robotgeek> conky is nice, for system monitoring!
<wolferine> k, this works
<wolferine> nice way to monitor
<elite101> wow my kubuntu downloaded 658mb.iso on like 2hours lol
<wolferine> well, I am off to sleep nite ppl
<elite101> on a bit download
<elite101> good night i am going to sleep now lol
<redshadowhero> *tumble weed blows by*
<bauer> hey try to install zattoo program , but get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtklext1
<stdin> install how? apt-get?
<ice9> freakin' germans
<stdin> hmm
<interfear> what version of kde does the 7.04 release come with?
<stdin> interfear: I think it's 3.5.6, "kde-config --version" will tell you
<gandhii> I just partitioned a couple secondary hd's using gparted..  but now in kubuntu..  It won't let me mount them..  what simple basic thing am I ignorant of?
<stdin> did you format them yet?
<gandhii> i think i did...
<gandhii> not sure  ;/
<gandhii> did gparted not do that..?
<gandhii> it seemed to use the term "format"  ..   but it seemed to happen way to quick to actually format..
<gandhii> so..  what program or command do I use to format?
<stdin> mkfs = make filesystem
<gandhii> hm.. thanks
<evil-rhino> hi guys, how do i change my default shell in konsole? chsh didn't help -- konsole is still bringing up bash.
<stdin> evil-rhino: settings  configure konsole  Session
<dvm> Howto increase the text size of CLIST contents in gtk?
<evil-rhino> stdin: yeah, i've changed the shell there as well, for "linux console", and then saved it and saved it again as the default. bash still comes up..
<stdin> evil-rhino: make sure "grep $(whoami) /etc/passwd" shows the shell you want
<loldongs> DCC SEND LOLDONGSLOLDONGSLOLDONGSLOLDONGS 0 0 0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-70-112-179-239.austin.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Solifugus> How can I test to see if my microphone is working?
<kalorin`> uh? plug it into a radio and hit record and hum a few bars?
<kalorin`> night
<mattk> Solifugus you mean on linux? or just in general?
<Solifugus> on kubuntu
<mattk> apt-get install audacity
<mattk> it's the best app in general
<Solifugus> nobody can hear me over skype.. but i hear them...
<Solifugus> what is audacity?
<mattk> audio editing sfotware
<ShockValue> anyone know how i can get the Levenshtein lib installed for python?
<mattk> have you tried the skype echo test?
<ShockValue> i cant find it in synaptic or aptitude
<mattk> try calling echo123 and you can test the mic that way too
<Solifugus> mattk: cool.. i will try that.
<Solifugus> mattk: ok.. it is clear that my mic is not working for some reason.
<Solifugus> I haven't used it since before I installed feisty fawn...  so i presume it just hasn't worked and i don't know why not.
<mattk> umm, ok first things first, lets check a couple of things
<mattk> volumes in kmix?
<mattk> and then also in alsamixer.. just to be sure to be sure
<Solifugus> in kmix, is it the "input" tab.. and should they be slid up ... or down?
<mattk> up
<Solifugus> ok.. they are up.. but i tried that earlier and it wasn't enough... let me try alsamixer
<Solifugus> i don't appear to have a program called alsamixer
<mattk> umm... yeah it might not be installed by default
<sugus13> hi
<sugus13> anyone here with good experience with ssh? and htc hopefully too :P
<mattk> on one of my old computers, I had a SB Live card, and it had lots of channels and switches, and the first time I got it working was through alsamixer
<mattk> but you should have all the same options in kmix
<sugus13> my problem is: it seems that my server only allows me to conect once at a time!
<Solifugus> mattk: maybe its a kernel issue
<sugus13> (it's my home pc, I have root access)
<mattk> umm.... what sound card do you have?
<mattk> Solifugus type cat /proc/asound/cards
<Solifugus> mattk: intel 82801G
<Solifugus> mattk: according to lspci
<Solifugus> mattk: first line of /proc/asound/cards is: 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Solifugus> second line is: HDA Intel at 0xd2400000 irq 22
<mattk> Solifugus  afaik they are supposed to be well supported
<Solifugus> then i wonder what's wrong
<mattk> umm... actually, my old work computer had a problem with that module and the mic, and I downloaded the latest alsa modules and it worked perfectly... but that was about 2 years ago, so I wouldn't think that would be a problem
<mattk> Solifugus but it's always an option,... you can go to http://www.alsa-project.org/ and get the latest drivers.
<mattk> Solifugus also this has been useful to me in the past http://www.alsa-project.org/~valentyn/Alsa-sound-mini-HOWTO-6.html
<Solifugus> do you know what the module name for it is?
<mattk> Solifugus no i'm not sure... sorry
<jdt> hi, is there a gutsy 7.10 channel?
<Solifugus> mattk: ok.. well.. thanks for the references.. i will see what i can do from here... thanks many times over..
<pag> jdt, #ubuntu+1
<jdt> pah: thankyou..
<mattk> Solifugus no problems
<steveo1> i have and Nvidia card with a video out jack and the Nvidia TVi out program, but it doesn't work, any suggestions?
<mula> hello... anyone know how to install Moodle on kubuntu?
<sammy> egads. if anyone was kind enough to respond or had any ideas, I missed them :P
<ice9> what package to I search for to get libswt? I need it for guitartux
<pag> ice9, libswt3.2-gtk-java maybe?
<sammy> I'm looking at network manager on a feisty fawn 7.04 cd and it's got a nicelist of ssids in range, and when you select one that is wpa2, it recognizes that.
<sammy> now the one I have on this other computer with kubuntu installed wont show me the listof wireless networks at all.
<pag> !info moodle | mulaa
<ubotu> mulaa: moodle: Course Management System for Online Learning. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6378 kB, installed size 35064 kB
<mulaa> ty pag :)
<pag> np
<mulaa> btw... i`ll be able to use it only with ubuntu
<mulaa> ?
<LordLladar> What ist he best software for playing with the desktop effects in Kubuntu?
<LordLladar> *is
<pag> mulaa, what do you mean?
<mulaa> pag: it says 1.6.3-2ubuntu1
<mulaa> not Kubuntu
<mulaa> btw, i`m running the live cd now... i went here to check if Moodle is avaible... i am about to make some tests, but i`m a newbie :)
<pag> mulaa, you can run it on kubuntu too
<LordLladar> What program is best for the kubuntu 3d environment. (example. Beryl)
<pag> mulaa, ubuntu and kubuntu differ only in default packages
<mulaa> yep.. .but i must download it from moodle`s website, right?
<pag> LordLladar, compiz fusion maybe?
<LordLladar> Thank you.
<pag> mulaa, no.. you can install it with apt-get / adept
<mulaa> nothing found on adept :(
<kraut> moin
<pag> mulaa, it's in Universe, and I'm not sure if that's enabled by default
<mulaa> on adept i searched for "moodle"... nothing found
<LordLladar>  resolution. ...
<LordLladar> lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-February/075512.html - 4k - Cached - Similar pages
<LordLladar> X11 Configuration
<LordLladar> Xorg -configure. This will generate an X11 configuration skeleton file in the /root directory called xorg.conf.new (whether you su(1) or do a direct login ...
<LordLladar> www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html - 17k - Cached - Similar pages
<LordLladar> BSD Guides :: Doing Stuff With FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD, & Mac OS X
<LordLladar> Installing and Configuring X.org and KDE Updated: 12/18/2006. General Information. This guide demonstrates the ease of installing Xorg and KDE on FreeBSD ...
<LordLladar> www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/beginners/xorg_kde.php - 36k - Cached - Similar pages
<LordLladar> o.o omg, sorry.  That is weird.
<LordLladar> I shall leave now.
<mulaa> okk... anyway, ty.. i`ll try it this morning
<mulaa> bb pag ty
<Prophezy> Morning ladies!
<Prophezy> does anyone know why, my firefox dont start, its just stand and loading for about 20 seconds and then disappear
<sveweck> Hello. After a cold reboot startx fails with "Could not init font path element blah, removing from list!" "Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath blah" "refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing"
<sveweck> I would much appreciate help :)
<dragon_> hello :-) can anyone here tell me how to stop apt-get from telling me a package is "Broken" when its not?
<Prophezy> hmm...wierd....everything is gone... when i restarted my computer... my pics, my programs, my my my...soul is GONE!
<Prophezy> why why why why
<arun> hey kids
<jussi01> dragon_: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<bauer> jvm ? my firefox mozilla claims that i am missing JVM. I cant figure how to install it. It says i have to do it manually
<dragon_> yes i have tryed tht and it removes it
<dragon_> but i dont want to remove it because its working propperly
<jussi01> dragon_: somethis broken in it, you need to find out what. which package is it?
<dragon_> kopete desklist plugin
<dragon_> but its working perfectly the only thing it diagrees with is the versions of dependencys (thats why its saying its broken)  even tho it still works
<jussi01> hmmm, is it a genuine package? from the repos?
<jussi01> if so file a bug
<arunkale> anyone here use python?
<jussi01> arunkale: most of us, whats up
<arunkale> i have been learning php for quite some time, i was wondering which language was better in your view for developing web-based applications and why
<jussi01> arunkale: they both have their strengths. prpbably best to hop into a non support channel to ask that though.
<arunkale> alright, sorry
<jussi01> hmmm, someone remind me how to make my 2 kubuntu pcs see each other...
<Deborah> Xx_kitten_xX@msn.com
<zibert>  
<pag> !ru | zibert
<ubotu> zibert:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kanpachi> hello, can anyone please tell me what's the command i should run in konsole to run adept? plain adept just won't do, plus i get a bunch of errors :(
<pag> kanpachi, what kind of errors?
<kanpachi> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157
<kanpachi>   Major opcode:  146
<kanpachi>   Minor opcode:  3
<pag> !baddevice | kanpachi
<ubotu> kanpachi: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<kanpachi>   Resource id:  0x0
<kanpachi> Failed to open device
<kanpachi> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157
<kanpachi>   Major opcode:  146
<kanpachi>   Minor opcode:  3
<kanpachi>   Resource id:  0x0
<kanpachi> Failed to open device
<kanpachi> sorry for spamming
<kanpachi> thanx
<kanpachi> now how do i run adept please? i accidently removed it from the K menu :(
<kanpachi> silly me
<pag> kdesu adept_manager
<shalrath> alt-f2 and type adept_manager
<kanpachi> oh thanx
<kanpachi> sometimes it justs shows like it's loading it, but it won't show :(
<kanpachi> thanx it works :)
<kuwanger> I have a small problem on startup.  Specifically, once I login, there's a junk icon-like graphic that hangs around in the top-left corner of the screen.
<pag> kuwanger, are you using beryl / compiz?
<kuwanger> pag: No.
<kuwanger> Further, running something like Heroes will cause the problem to resolve itself.  I'm lead to believe that this is somehow related to changing the default mouse cursor.  Either that or that it's related to my graphics card somehow.
<steev> how do i connect to my buddies macbook (he is in my room using my internet connection)
<steev> anyone?
<jussi01> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jussi01> steev: you can use samba fr macs also
<steev> sudo apt-get install samba?
<jussi01> steev: and smbfs
<jussi01> so: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<kaminix> Why do you use apt-get and not aptitude?
<steev> i dont know, should i?
<Level15> hi there. i'm having issues partitioning my HD. I have a few unallocated cylinders, but fdisk refuses to use them (it takes me directly to other sector of the disk, which is not the one i want to use). If i try to tell it to use the sectors i want, it says that the value is out of range... see http://pastebin.com/m3567b9c1 any ideas?
<steev> how do i open samba
<TheGateKeeper> steev: system settings --> sharing ??
<Level15> steev: you don't "open" samba... you use it's services or whatever, in a different way depending on what you are trying to do. what are you trying to do?
<steev> my buddy has a macbook and i want to transfer music onto it from my computer
<Level15> anyone with my fdisk issue?
<Level15> steev: is your friend's macbook running ssh server? if so, i think it will be way easier to transfer files using sftp/scp instead of samba
<kuwanger> I'll be back later, perhaps with more information to my problem. :/
<Level15> BTOH, you might want too try #macosx or however it's called
<steev> im not sure how do i figure that out
<Level15> *to
<steev> he has a wireless card and is running of my internet connection to use the net
<Level15> ask him if he is running it... he should know, i think
<steev> he wouldn't, he just got the macbook and isn't computer friendly
<grul> steev, go to Sharing in System Preferences and click the checkbox for SSH :)
<Level15> so no ideas on my fdisk issue?
<Level15> steev: maybe you and your friend should try #macosx ...
<Level15> i mean, your question is kind of offtopic here
<steev> i dont see that SSH checkbox
<vbhide> does anyone know how to change the output device on amarok
<kaminix> Preparing to replace ktorrent 2.2-0ubuntu1~feisty1 (using .../ktorrent_2.2-0ubuntu2~feisty1_i386.deb) ...
<kaminix> What's the diffierence?
<vbhide> my usb speakers are being detected and are loaded as /dev/dsp1.... even tested them with some bash command
<jussi01> kaminix: its a new revision, see the change log
<jussi01> the first is ubuntu1 and the next is ubuntu2
<kaminix> Where do I find the changelog? I mean, the source code is still the same, isn't it?
<jussi01> kaminix: no, the source is different. it may be a tiny chang, probably to the debian packaging
<kaminix> Ah, it's the ubuntu teams altered source?
<grul> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<bjwebb> how do i clear most used apps?
<mankeletor> hey guys
<bjwebb> how do i clear most used apps?
<vbhide> what do u mean by clear bjwebb?
<bjwebb> get rid off stuff, so it starts again
<vbhide> sorry bjwebb
<Apollo1> I think, bjwebb means the "most used applications" menu in KDE
<bjwebb> yup
<bjwebb> sorry, im trying to play frozen bubble whilst asking qs
<bandan> hey all
<bandan> I NEED HELP
<bjwebb> bandan: WITH WHAT
<bandan> i want to mount my windows to kubuntu
<whyhankee> bjwebb: check .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<bjwebb> whyhankee: kk
<bandan> for tht i am following instructions as given in ubuntu documentation
<Apollo1> bandan: is the WIN partition in /media/ ?
<bandan> but i am nt allowed to change the contents of /etc/fstab which is needed
<bandan> its not there in /media
<Apollo1> are you root?
<Apollo1> as in "sudo <command>" ?
<pag> bandan, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<bandan> nopes
<bandan> wait lemme try
<pag> bandan, or sudo nano /etc/fstab  if you prefer CLI
<Apollo1> pag: what's the difference between kdesu and su?
<pag> !kdesu | Apollo1
<ubotu> Apollo1: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Apollo1> oh
<Apollo1> ty
<bandan> 1 more thing
<Apollo1> I always used su
<Apollo1> in KDE
<Apollo1> :S
<bandan> my fstab looks quite different from what is given in the tutorial i am following
<bandan> moreover as per the tutorial my sda1 should be there in /media but its not there
<pag> bandan, fstab is adapted to your HD partitions - And they usually are different than the ones in ezample
<pag> example even :)
<bandan> k
<bandan> i have made backup of my fstab in /home
<bandan> i hope nothing would happen to the system even if i wrongly edit it
<arunkale> anyone know what the colours in the kate sidebar signify
<arunkale> as in the different shades of blue
<arunkale> for different files
<Riddell> how long it has been since editing the file
<Riddell> or maybe viewing it
<Riddell> I've never made any useful sense out of them
<m_> do anyone know the code to get ubuntu?
<Bucat> program like reconstructor for kubuntu ?
<Bucat> m_ sudo apt-get install gnome
<mumificpjetao> one anybody here?
<sveweck> mumificpjetao: 340 people, yes.
<jussi01> !ask | mumificpjetao
<ubotu> mumificpjetao: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chichovoto6> what is the release date for gutsy?
<pag> !gutsy | chichovoto6
<ubotu> chichovoto6: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<chichovoto6> thanks
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> i need an easy to use GUI encryption-tool
<feierfox> i want to encrypt whole folders
<feierfox> could someone help?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DexterF> mpf
<DexterF> how do I change the font hinting settings for gtk2 apps in kubuntu?
<DexterF> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<DexterF> !gtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowmiss> hello
<krzysiek> hi
<eagles0513875> hey
<krzysiek> i have TV card AverMedia TVCapture on tuner TEMIC 4012 FY5. Chipset bt848 and i can't find channels
<jussi01> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<jussi01> are you using that?
<krzysiek> no
<jussi01> might be worth a try
<krzysiek> i have tvtime and xawtv
<eagles0513875> jussi01: would democracy work too for that
<jussi01> eagles0513875: i dont tthink so
<eagles0513875> jussi01: for me democracy is still busted but then again i am using gutsy lol and i know im in the wrong channel
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
* genii sips a coffee
<mumificpjetao> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<manu_> hi
<Blu3-knibbles> ugg, i swear, networkmanager is far from painless, it's more trouble than it is worth lately.  it's impossibly gone mental, like an alzheimer's patient
<cap|com> hi. is there a tool i can use to read files from a trueimage image file without installing trueimage (if this even exists for linux, although the boot-disk works with linux as well)?
<cap|com> or can i somehow mount it like an iso file?
<puppetmaster> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> cap|com, try VLC for media img files
<puppetmaster> I just installed kubuntu 7.04 and i can't log on to the root account
<puppetmaster>  I entered su command in the consol
<krzysiek> use "sudo"
<puppetmaster> & i entered the password put he give me a fail command
<puppetmaster> i know sudo tool it's great
<krzysiek> on default settings you cant login root
<BluesKaj> cap|com, Kiso,or acetoneiso might work too
<puppetmaster> but i wanna know why
<puppetmaster> i want to logon through consol
<R> Hi everyone, does someone know a mount program for kubuntu like daemon in windows?
<puppetmaster> ya
<jussi01> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<puppetmaster> try searching in www.kde-app.org
<jussi01> hmmm, not so helpful
<R> k thanks
<puppetmaster> there is a great program it starts with ap
<BluesKaj> R,or you could try this in the konsole ' mount -t iso9660 myimage.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop '
<R> not so familiar with the terminal yet, but i guess i have to learn :)
<dale> Does wmare support 3d?
<manu_> my prints are alwys horizontal not vertical as in the preview in firefox e.g. for din a4 somone can help?
<manu_> the preview shows my wished output but the printer cuts the picture and prints horizontaly
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mumificpjetao> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<manu_> mumificpjetao: yeah im in this channel? oO
<tzanger> okay I have more data on my Kopete 100% CPU/Mem usage
<tzanger> it seems with kopete chat windows open (MSN in my case), certain file ops cause it to consume all memory before calming back down
<tzanger> it isn't kontact related
<tzanger> kontact's just triggering it
<tzanger> konqueror's web page archival triggers it too
<tzanger> i.e. msn cht window open, archive a web page, kopete goes nuts
<tzanger> consumes all CPU and memory
<tzanger> then about a minute later releases all the RAM and settles back down
<arun> when you enable shadows, they seem to apply to the bouncing icon as well, when you launch programs. is there any way the shadows can be disabled for the bouncing icons?
<mumificpjetao> !Kontact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tzanger> this is completely repeatable
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<arun> anyone?
<eagles0513875> arun: whats the problem
<arun> when you enable shadows, they seem to apply to the bouncing icon as well, when you launch programs. is there any way the shadows can be disabled for the bouncing icons?
<eagles0513875> arun: im guessing ur using beryl or compiz
<arun> eagles0513875: nope
<sveweck> Hi. The option to delete an unmounted ext3 partition in qtparted is grayed out. Any idea why?
<eagles0513875> sveweck: type this in the command line
<eagles0513875> sveweck: type in sudo qtparted u have to have root privilediges
<sveweck> eagles0513875: yes, of course I did that ;)
<eagles0513875> sveweck: still didnt work
<c2c2rock> hey there the Not Found or 404 Error pages where are they found Can anybuddy tell me or should i goto #apache2 lol Apache/2.2.3 Server at c2c2c.ca Port 80
<sveweck> eagles0513875: yes. however, deleting a swap partition worked fine
<eagles0513875> sveweck: if worse comes to worse try booting off the live cd and use the partition manager on the live cd
<eagles0513875> c2c2rock: try apache2 room lol
<sveweck> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> arun: open up system settings and look under appearance not sure exactly where but it might be in there
<arun> eagles: it isn't
<arun> thanks anyway
<arun> :)
<eagles0513875> arun: sry i couldnt be of any more help
<arun> it's alright
<arun> i killed the shadows
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> arun: did u kill them for good or will they be back next reboot
<arun> i killed them
<arun> i dont want any shadows.. they seem a bit buggy
<arun> for some stuff the shadow appears before the window, and it's a bit odd
<miles> so why would sony allow people to installl linux on the ps3 but then lock out the nvidia card to development?
<arun> i want to find some really good window decorations and styles
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arun> like i dont particularly like the os x window decorations and glossy buttons and scroll bars, but stuff on that looks sharp and clean. window decorations (or small things like loading bars, buttons, etc) in kubuntu or other linux systems seem to have 'rough edges'
<arun> i'm not saying it's a huge deal, i still love kubuntu
<arun> but would be nice to have a clean, smooth, polished windeco
<eagles0513875> arun: u shoudl try beryl or the new compiz fusion
<eagles0513875> ull have a blast with that
<arun> i did, but i'm not talking about effects or anything
<kaminix> The following packages have been kept back:
<kaminix>   mplayer
<kaminix> How do I make it not want to update mplayer?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<kaminix> I have my own svn compiled version.
<arun> eagles: talking about curves, and simple styles and stuff which should be taken for granted as not as polished as styles on os x
<kaminix> But I don't want the repository version, eagles0513875.
<kaminix> I want it to stop bugg me about it.
<eagles0513875> arun: ya havent played round much with that kinda stuff
<eagles0513875> kaminix: im no help there then
<kaminix> :(
<gizzrad> i installed the apple2 mac os x emulator and it doesn't seem to be working any suggestions
<eagles0513875> kaminix: have u searched throught eh wikis
<gizzrad> what is that?
<kaminix> Nope. I'll try that if no one in #ubuntu knows either. :s
<eagles0513875> gizzrad: whats what gizzrad
<kaminix> Kamikaze Girls on download :)
<gizzrad> ignore that comment, sorry
<gizzrad> are you familiar with the apple2 emulator??
<kaminix> Wrong channel, damnit..
<eagles0513875> gizzrad: no im not like i said try the wikis
<gizzrad> oh i didnt know that comment was directed to me
<gizzrad> well then yeah what is wikis
<eagles0513875> wiki lol like wikipedia but in this case go to the kubuntu website
<labrat265> good morning everyone.  i am hoping to get some help.  i've downloaded a cd via bittorrent, but the files are all apple lossless.  i couldn't get krb to burn apple lossless files so i downloaded all of the medibuntu stuff.  i still cannot get k3b to burn those files, is there another way?
<BluesKaj> kaminix, what's different about your version of mplayer, if any ?
<BluesKaj> kaminix, i was going to ask eariler but i had to take a call
<arun> i tried downloading a theme from kde-look.org, but i only get some text that looks like some settings
<arun> how do i install it
<eagles0513875> arun: did u get the source
<kaminix> BluesKaj: No idea, but I compiled it from svn, and after all that work i deserve to use it ^^
<labrat265> is there some program i can get that will let me convert my apple lossless files to mp3 or wave?
<arun> eagles: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/59541-domino_eternalorangerc
<BluesKaj> ok, kaminix , whay did you use the svn version instead of the repos ?
<BluesKaj> err why
<kaminix> BluesKaj: It seemed like such a good idea at the time... :(
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<bootmaker> hat jemand hier ahnung von einem samba domaincontroller
<BluesKaj> is svn a repos ..sort of , or what ?
<kaminix> Well, I've had some things not working with the repo version before and stuff.
<kaminix> SVN = Subversion, it's the latest build.
<bootmaker> could someone help me with a samba domaincontroller?
<arun> how do i install this: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/59541-domino_eternalorangerc
<eagles0513875> bootmaker: u just trying to setup a samba share
<ashlon> can kubuntu run firefox anyone?
<eagles0513875> ashlon: yep
<eagles0513875> ashlon: onlly browser i use
<ashlon> eagles0513875: what would be the command to install that sir?
<eagles0513875> ashlon: in the command line type this sudo apt-get install firefox
<kaminix> I use swiftfox ^^
<eagles0513875> ashlon: r u new to kubuntu
<ashlon> eagles0513875: cool, yea I just switched from ubuntu and didin't know if the commands were the same
<eagles0513875> ashlon: whats the command in ubuntu pretty much the same as here lol havent really used ubuntu i despise gnome
<Azzco> I can't boot my kubuntu installation, grub can't find the kernel it seems
<ashlon> eagles0513875: what really made me want to switch is that my tablet worked on the live cd of kubuntu but not the gnome thanks!
<wit> hello all,
<eagles0513875> ashlon: i hate to say this but kde is so much better developed than gnome. btw do u like double clicking cuz i can show u how to change ur mouse to double clicking if you want me to
<wit> i have a laptop in which i cant boot from the cd
<wit> is there a way i can still load ubuntu/kubuntu on to it ?
<eagles0513875> wit: u mean like a duel boot
<Azzco> wit: are you sure that your laptop is set to boot from CD/DVs before Harddrive?
<Azzco> DVDs*
<wit> n o, i have a damaged cd rom, and an external usb dvd
<BluesKaj> !info-svn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-svn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cap|com> wit: can you boot from an usb device so that you place a netboot iso on a usb stick and boot the installer from that? but please don't ask how exactly, i never did this. i just know that it should be possible
<bootmaker> no: my problem is different. i have a samba domaincontroller and the logins works. yesterday is my server crashed because the hd fails. now i have installed on a new hd a new ubuntu server 7.04 and ive installed a samba domaincontroler - then i copied the files from the crashed hd to the new one. ive changed the rights to the new users. the login at the win2k client works
<eagles0513875> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !libxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info-xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !xine-info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bootmaker> but the profiles where not loaded correctly and complete because the background image is not there for example. but the links und files from the desktop are there
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: like this:
<BluesKaj> strange
<jhutchins> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BluesKaj> ok thx jhutchins
<jhutchins> Sometimes it helps to do
<jhutchins> !find xine
<bootmaker> the keyboardlayout is in english not in german and when i change somethin in the profile its not saved. but it comes no failure too ...
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubotu> Found: amarok-xine, gxine, kaffeine-xine, libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg (and 23 others)
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bootmaker> sorry for my bad english
<bootmaker> im working on that problem many ours and here in the firm the agents cant work
<jhutchins> bootmaker: Did you try #kubuntu-de?
<bootmaker> and noby could help me in the german chans
<wit> n o, i have a damaged cd rom, and an external usb dvd  - i can not boot from usb, - which is why i am asking if i can load in any other way - for excample from windows
<dale> you can boot from usb.
<dale> When your computer is boot up from bios
<dale> press esc and select the device.
<jhutchins> dale: It depends on the motherboard, not all can boot from USB.
<jhutchins> dale: Also, the keysequence for the boot menu if any and for the BIOS setup are different on different boards.
<jhutchins> wit: Yes, there is a way to install from windows.
<jhutchins> !install | wit
<ubotu> wit: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<eagles0513875> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<eagles0513875> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Azzco> I need some help with getting kubuntu to boot
<wit> thanks for the heads up - will check it now
<venik> has anyone used the SANE scanner driver with a parallle port scanner, like the old UMAX uc1260?
<Azzco> a partition on the second HD in grub should be (hd1,x) right?
<wit> jhutchins: i dont quite get it --- type !install | wit from where >?
<wit> the cmd prompt in windows ?
<dale> this chanel does not appear to be very popular, most of the users are bots.
<eagles0513875> dale: only bot in here is ubotu
<dale> So how comes like 5% of people here talk?
<dale> the rest dont.
<eagles0513875> dale: i dunno but u just got to be patient and it could be alot of the people are not at their computers
<jhutchins> wit: That was to trigger the bot, ubotu, to tell you about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<BluesKaj> dale ppl call up the ubot with a command abot apps or other utilities with: !application
<jhutchins> venik: No, but I don't think the parallel port driver is loaded by default in kubuntu.
<wit> does any one actually knows, cuz looking at tyhe documantation, i cant find a way to install if i cant boot from a cd
<jhutchins> wit: Gee, how about the section of that doc called "Installation without a CD".
<jhutchins> wit: Section 3.
<dale> !application
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about application - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> wit: There's even a shortcut to it at the top of the doc.
<BluesKaj> venik, I've used sane and kooka with HP3500c scanner on photos but the results were very disappointing ...much too dark no matter how I setup the lighting and colours
<BluesKaj> wit do you have windows installed ?
<graft> hey, does anyone ever get this strange bug where their sound starts looping incessantly?
<incorrect> can i grep for stringA or stringB ?
<wit> Bluekaj - yes. i do
<rj_> ?
<llutz> incorrect: egrep a|b string
<aaaaaaaa> aaaaaaa
<labrat265> i have just plugged in my external hard drive for the first time, but i cannot figure out how to access it
<francisco> hola que tal como estamos
<graft> labrat265: did you mount it?
<labrat265> how do i do that?
<francisco> tengo la version 7.04 de ubuntu, queria saber si puedo restablecer el panel de herramientas original de gnome, o sea, el que instala por defecto
<francisco> hola alguien habla espaol
<PriceChild> !es | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<francisco> gracias obotu
<graft> labrat265: what sort of drive is it?
<labrat265> seagate
<graft> no, i mean, SCSI, USB, etc.
<labrat265> usb
<graft> type 'sudo fdisk -l', see if it lists your drive
<graft> labrat265, you give up?
<zabadapp> labrat265: what OS are you running? (k)ubuntu should put the drive on the desktop when you connect
<ShawnRisk> join #ubuntu
<ShawnRisk> sorry about that, I wondering why the CA server which is Canadian is down?
<ShawnRisk> trying to do apt-get update yet the CA server fails
<jhutchins> zabadapp: "should" being the operative word here.  We've had a lot of people who had problems with hotplugged usb drives.
<jhutchins> ShawnRisk: Pick a different one.
<ShawnRisk> how?
<labrat265> graft, sorry, i was afk.  i'll try that
<labrat265> zabadapp:  i am running kubuntu
<ShawnRisk> jhutchins: How do I pick another one?
<jhutchins> !easysources | ShawnRisk
<ubotu> ShawnRisk: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ShawnRisk> ok
<dazjorz> Hi there
<dazjorz> I'm having problems with the KDE packages
<labrat265> graft: it shows my four hard drive partition, nothing else
<dazjorz> There are KDE4 and KDE5 packages, but #kde says there is no KDE 5
<dazjorz> Packages like kdelibs5
<sparrw> how can i change the font that kpdf uses when it gets it wrong?
<jhutchins> dazjorz: That's not kde5, that's kdelibs5.
<zabadapp> labrat265: type "lsusb" in a terminal ... does it list you seagate
<dazjorz> jhutchins: Why does kde4base depend on kdelibs5 ? =/
<jhutchins> dazjorz: Since KDE4 is unstable and only available for testing, I can't tell you specificly, but obviously that's one of the packages that kde4 uses.
<jhutchins> that's not kde4libs or kde5libs.
<dazjorz> OK
<jhutchins> that's kdelibs 5.
<dazjorz> I see
<jhutchins> dazjorz: So you're a kde developer who's going to test kde4, but you don't know that?
<labrat265> zabadapp:  i just tried that and see literally nothing, should it take a while?
<Minataku> zabadapp? That seems quite familiar....
* Minataku shrugs
<dazjorz> jhutchins: no, I went on holiday for three weeks, which seems to have been three weeks too long, since I thought KDE 4 was the current stable and KDE 5 was unstable
<dazjorz> but KDE 3 is the current stable, something mixed up in my head, it seems
<jhutchins> dazjorz: Well, that can happen to anyone.
<jhutchins> dazjorz: Yeah, 3.5.7 is stable and available.
<dazjorz> OK, thanks for clearing up
<dazjorz> but now ... er
<jhutchins> dazjorz: 4 just released alpha 2.
<dazjorz> I'm running apt-get -f install since something fucked up pretty well, I'll pastebin what it says
<ShawnRisk> what is a server that someone here uses?
<ShawnRisk> I use ca.archive.ubuntu.com but not working
<dazjorz> jhutchins: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=819
<genii> ShawnRisk: For canada, use debian.yorku.ca
<Matej> cawte pomoze mi nejaky slovak????
<ShawnRisk> ok
<Matej> Slovak????
<mindspin> !sl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !solvak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solvak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> ShawnRisk: it might be debian.yorku.ca/ubuntu
<eagles0513875> !slovak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slovak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShawnRisk> genii: What do I put in the soruce file?
<mindspin> !slowakija
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slowakija - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashlon> I have konqueror and firefox, how do I make firefox my default browser anyone?
<mindspin> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<genii> ShawnRisk: Just do a search and replace for ca.ubuntu.com    with debian.yorku.ca
<mindspin> maybe that helps ;-)
<ShawnRisk> okay
<genii> ShawnRisk:  ca.archive.ubuntu.com    with debian.yorku.ca
<Matej> Slovakiaaaaa
<genii> forgot "archive " in ther
<ShawnRisk> okay
<Matej> ????Slovakia????
<jhutchins> dazjorz: well, looks like you tried to install kde4 but had problems.  apt-get clean might help.
<jhutchins> dazjorz: also apt-get autoremove
<ashlon> I have konqueror and firefox, how do I make firefox my default browser anyone?
<dazjorz> jhutchins: apt-get clean gave no output, autoremove did: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=820
<zabadapp> Minataku: it's just something I made up a short while ago ... the name has no history what so ever
<Minataku> Are you sure?
<boris_> how can I lisen music on amrock, i have just instaled kubuntu
<Minataku> Becuase I knew someone with a very similar name...
<jussi01> ashlon: same as always, edit, preferences, click the default browser box
<Minataku> Said he got it from a password generator
<ashlon> jussi01: thanks, i must have had a brain fart this morning
<jhutchins> dazjorz: now try -f again.
<jussi01> lol
<Minataku> Eh... weirder coincidences have occured, I suppose *shrug*
<Minataku> zabadapp: Heh, sorry to bother you with all that ^^
<boris_> can I lisen it on mp3 player for kubuntu
<jhutchins> boris_: What music?  Where?
<boris_> www.di.fm
<boris_> from thet url
<boris_> and mp3,audi does not work
<Matej> Slowakiaaaa????
<Matej> Slowakia?????
<Minataku> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jussi01> hmm
<rein_> ist da jemand
<BluesKaj> !sl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> boris_: I thought amarok worked with mp3's, when i click one of the buttons i get a box asking if i want to listen to it with amarok.
<Minataku> I tried his country code already
<Minataku> It's .sk
<Minataku> Slovak Republic
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<Matej> Minataku pomozes mi?
<jhutchins> boris_: If that doesn't work for you, try right-clicking on a local file and select open with ...  amarok, then check the "remember" box.
<Minataku> Matej: Sorry, I only speak English, I just looked at the country code on your hostname
<Matej> Slowakia help mi
<mindspin> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matej> mindspin pomozes?
<Minataku> As for channels localized to Slovakia, I don't know if there are any
<mindspin> #ubuntu-sk
<Matej> ok
<mindspin> leads to ubuntu cz
<Minataku> Ah
<jhutchins> Riddell: Can you add a sk link to the cz factoid?
<Riddell> jhutchins: ping me in 20 minutes in #kubuntu-devel, I'm in a meeting just now
<ashlon> whats the command to install the latest drivers for nvidia anyone?
<BluesKaj> meetings ...bah , hated them ...hardly anything ever gets done at them and I always found it was a way for the powers that be to find out who was creating probs in the company. :)
<jhutchins> !nvidia | ashlon
<ubotu> ashlon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dazjorz> jhutchins: same output
<ashlon> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jhutchins> dazjorz: all I can suggest at this point is to change your mirrors using easysources.
<dazjorz> jhutchins: I'll try to solve myself, see if it works
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<miles> !find kprintscreen
<ubotu> Package/file kprintscreen does not exist in feisty
<dazjorz> hah
<miles> !find kprint
<dazjorz> "Yum! Err, I mean, APT!"
<ubotu> Package/file kprint does not exist in feisty
<dazjorz>   kdelibs5: Depends: kde4libs-data but it is not going to be installed
<dazjorz> jhutchins: I thought kdelibs5 was for KDE 3 ?
<dazjorz> brb
<jhutchins> dazjorz: Doesn't look like it.
<jhutchins> dazjorz: actually, it could be common to both.
<jhutchins> !info kdeprint
<ubotu> kdeprint: print system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 1445 kB, installed size 2564 kB
<ashlon> I keep finding stuff about ubuntu nvidia drivers to install, anyone have a link for kubuntu? to install nvidia drivers?
<kaminix> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<rustalot> so how do I check my computer for (the unlikely event of) a virus / spyware / rootkit infection?
<jhutchins> rustalot: chkrootkit
<llutz> rustalot: rkhunter
<jhutchins> !info chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1build1 (feisty), package size 263 kB, installed size 740 kB
<jhutchins> !info rkhunter
<ubotu> rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-3 (feisty), package size 133 kB, installed size 528 kB
<jhutchins> I believe that the system rescure CD has one of those available, it's best to boot from a live CD to check.
<jhutchins> rustalot: What makes you suspicious?
<ShawnRisk> thanks for the debian.yorku.ca server that worked
<genii> ShawnRisk: np
<rustalot> jhutchins: nothing much, just general paranoia...
<ShawnRisk> now I just have to get the other things working
<rustalot> jhutchins: after all, better to spend a few minuites checking than to be infected
<ShawnRisk> genii: Where do you live?
<genii> ShawnRisk: Toronto
<ShawnRisk> I live in Toronto but here in Edmonton for the summer
<ShawnRisk> You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4 to 'aclocal.m4'. Which aclocal.m4 file do I add it to or make a new file?
<genii> ShawnRisk: I need to take a vacation soon. Likely not to Edmonton tho LOL
<ShawnRisk> LOL, Edmonton is a nice place, but I understand Alberta is Alberta
<BluesKaj> genii, Manitoulin !
<ShawnRisk> that is a nice place, but far
<BluesKaj> 12 miles from me , ShawnRisk
<ShawnRisk> in the US?
<zabadapp> ashlon: start add/remove program, check unsupported and proprietary (uppel right), and search for nvidia .. under "system" you will find Nvidias binary driver
<ShawnRisk> anyone know what to do with my problem?
<BluesKaj> no, georgian bay
<ashlon> zabadapp: thanks!
<genii> BluesKaj: I've spent time in Tobermory and Wiarton mainly. Nice up there
<ShawnRisk> totally
<genii> ShawnRisk: That aclocal thingy, no idea here
<BluesKaj> take a ferry ride from tobermory to manitoulin
<BluesKaj> 90mins
<vengance> hi
<ShawnRisk> Do anyone of you people have contacts in Alberta?
<c2c2rock>  Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10), connection timed out
<vengance> I have a problem with grub,
<genii> BluesKaj: I had to take my diver cert in tobermory
<c2c2rock> any idea what to do?
<ShawnRisk> c2c2rock: change ca.archive to debian.yorku.ca
<vengance> I have reinstalled windows, and I can't fix grub i kubunutu 7.04
<vengance> how to fix it
<BluesKaj> plenty of dive wrecks off manitoulin , genii
<rustalot> hey, so Im trying to do apt-get install chrootkit rkhunter ,but it can't connect to any of the repos
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> ShawnRisk: My roomie is originally from Calgary but i think he left when a kid to come here
<ShawnRisk> that will not help
<rustalot> "Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10), connection timed out"
<c2c2rock> ShawnRisk:  if i knew howto change it I would
<genii> rustalot: change all  ca.archive.ubuntu.com to debian.yorku.ca  in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShawnRisk> genii: You need to tell people how to change ca.archive to debian.yorku
<pompellid> hi
<BluesKaj> rustalot, same thing here
<genii> Seems like the sherbrooke repo is down today
<raptorquest> How do I get Kopete to connect to MSN.  I saw an old post that said it had trouble with MSN but I am assuming that has been corrected.
<ShawnRisk> :P
<sparrw> when opening files with kate from konqueror, it won't try to actually load more than 6 simultaneously, which becomes noticable when each load takes a long time over a networked kioslave resource (like sftp://).  Is that controlled by konqueror or kate or kde in general?  Can it be changed?
<rustalot> what's the find/replace command in vim?
<dazjorz> [17:36]  <jhutchins> dazjorz: actually, it could be common to both.
<dazjorz> jhutchins: so how do I uninstall kde4libs then?
<ashlon> zabadapp: when I search under "any suite" it only brings up Nvtv TV Out under Multimedia,  no option for system.  Do I need to add any additional repositories?  I just have a fresh install
<zabadapp> raptorquest: there is apparently a problem with knetworkmanager (located in the "systray") ... try to quit it and try to reconnect again
<pompellid> I am having difficulty "upgrading" edgy to feisty. is there any place I can read up more?
<zabadapp> did you check the checkboxes in the upper right corner ("show unsupported and properitary software") ??
<Riddell> jhutchins: pong
<zabadapp> ashlon: see above ^^
<raptorquest> ok
<ashlon> zabadapp: I unchecked proprietyary software but unsupported is checked...
<zabadapp> I have both checked
<c2c2rock> this yorku address what is the whole thing
<zabadapp> ashlon: i have both checked
<ashlon> zabadapp: ok that works =)
<c2c2rock> genii: You need to tell people how to change ca.archive to debian.yorku
<genii> c2c2rock: All ytou need to do is: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    and replace all times of   ca.archive.ubuntu.com   with debian.yorku.ca   then save and retry for packages
<c2c2rock> ty
<c2c2rock> root@c2c2c:/home/c2c2rock# apt-get build-dep apache2
<c2c2rock> Reading package lists... Done
<c2c2rock> Building dependency tree
<c2c2rock> Reading state information... Done
<c2c2rock> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/debian.yorku.ca_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Minataku> Say, genii, did you get that package out? (No worries if not)
<pompellid> The upgrade wizard loads the distribution upgrade, which fails with "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" and the same for Sources.gz. any ideas?
<genii> Minataku: Not yet, i been procrastinating actually
<Minataku> genii: No worries
<genii> c2c2rock: Try first: apt-get update
<genii> actually more like sudo apt-get update
<ShawnRisk> You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4 to 'aclocal.m4'. Which aclocal.m4 file do I add it to or make a new file?
<genii> c2c2rock: It may be that the york university site does not have main C sources but only packages. I'm pretty sure its a complete repo however
<kaminix> where do I find Konversation's media script so that I can edit it?
<dazjorz> kaminix: ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<kaminix> It's local? :o
<pompellid> The upgrade wizard loads the distribution upgrade, which fails with "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" and the same for ../main/source/Sources.gz. any ideas?
<arash> Hi, I have several plugged in headphones/loud speakers, how can I switch to which one I want as active making the sounds, atm Only one is making sound, that's ok with me, but can I decide which one should be active?
<jarek_> siemano
<c2c2rock> well after changing All of them It WerX ty _
<kaminix> I have no scripts folder in  ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/
<BluesKaj> genii, when did yorku become repos-source ?
<stamen> hi, I have asked about grub repair after installing windows, but the problem is specific with me
<genii> BluesKaj: Not sure but they have had repos there since 5.10 at least that i know of
<stamen> could anybody help
<pag> kaminix, try /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/
<stamen> on the link which uboto gives I made all what I can, but grun didn't fixed
<BluesKaj> genii I changed the .ca repos to yorku in my sources list, and seems to have updated cleanly enuff
<genii> BluesKaj:  :)
<pompellid> if this is the kind of user support available, may be time to look for another distro
<genii> Well, lunchtime here, AFK while i grab food etc
<sha384sum> Does anyone know if there is a problem with OOo 2.2 in feisty that causes OOo to crash when opening a spreadsheet?
<stamen> it sasy this :
<stamen> root@ubuntu:/home# grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<stamen> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/root/boot': No such file or directory
<kaminix> pag: Thanks, found it. :)
<stamen> http://pastebin.com/m552049e7
<stamen> please help, its urgent
<BluesKaj> stamen, don't make root directories in grub
<stamen> BluesKaj: ok, but tell me how to fix it then, please
<stamen> BluesKaj: It is realy urgent
<BluesKaj> stamen, alt+f2 kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stamen> BluesKaj: I am now on live CD
<stamen> BluesKaj: will it work
<BluesKaj> trying to open kubuntu or windows?
<stamen> BluesKaj: kubuntu ofcourse
<ubuntu__> czesc
<stamen> BluesKaj: and tryiong to reinstall grub
<stamen> BluesKaj: trying*
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stamen> BluesKaj: as I said, this links can;t help me
<BluesKaj> grub should have auto installed when you installed kubuntu, stamen
<pag> stamen, do you know on which partition you have your / -folder?
<stamen> pag: yes, its /dev/sda5
<pag> stamen, ok.. do you have it mounted atm?
<stamen> yes, I mount it on /media/root
<stamen> and did chroot to it
<pag> exit the chroot
<pag> you don't need to iirc
<stamen> pag: how
<pag> just open new terminal and command: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<dazjorz> hmm
<pag> (chroot can be exited by typing 'exit')
<dazjorz> I wonder if no file in /boot/grub/* would contain '/media/root' then
<dazjorz> I remember I wasn't sure about that when I had to grub-install
<stamen> pag: I think you helped me
<stamen> but why in this manuals on the links is diferent
<stamen> pag: the way they write
<pag> stamen, do they tell you to chroot? :O
<stamen> pag: uuups, no :)
<pag> stamen, oh.. that manual takes a different approach - tbh I'm not sure which is easiest-
<stamen> sorry
<genii> chroot works better for me on grub-install
<pag> stamen, you should be fine now. try booting and come to tell if it worked ok :)
<arash> hello, can I set how my Kubuntu to do alt+arrowkey when i press the left on mouse?
<stamen> pag: yes, but they are not telling to chroot, I have the old sintaxis in my mind, the older versions, were in the old way, and I had to chroot
<stamen> pag: thats why I made the mistake
<bense> i just installed kubuntu and i don't know the root password :(
<pag> !root | bense
<ubotu> bense: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arash> bense - its the same your account password? perhaps?
<stamen> pag: ok, I wiil reboot to see what happend
<stamen> pag: thank you very much for now
<bense> whoami = bense
<pag> !mouse | arash, that might help - not sure; never tried
<ubotu> arash, that might help - not sure; never tried: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<genii> stamen If you mistakenly do a grub-install to a subpartition that was your / by mistake, it will show to fdisk as an "Acorn" partition.
<arash> thanks
<bense> okay but i tried to login as root
<bense> not to su as root
<bense> hm
<bense> i guess i can boot from the livecd
<bense> mount my partitions
<bense> chroot
<bense> then passwd root?
<genii> hmm he left
<pag> bense, why do you need to enable a root account?
<bense> cause i'm old school
<bense> well then what account do i use to edit 600 files?
<pag> bense, sudo -i  ? :)
<pompellid> is there anyone here that can help me with a problem trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<DaSkreech> tackat: Helllo :-)
<pag> pompellid, be more specific please.
<bense> wtf
<bense> what is sudo -i?
<BluesKaj> genii, did that Shawnrisk guy try to solicit you for a donation  to some bike trip thing to the tar sands ...what was he thinking ?...what nerve :)
<bense> LOL
<bense> i'm retarded
<pag> bense, it'll open a 'root-session'
<genii> BluesKaj: ! moment
<tackat> DaSkreech: hi
<bense> all right that works
<bense> hm
<tackat> DaSkreech: when was the last time you tried Marble?
<DaSkreech> tackat: Moons ago
<bense> so who did i manage to get a ubuntu gutsy
<BluesKaj> pompellid, describe your prob pls
<bense> off of a kubuntu
<pag> bense, and if you *really* want root account (on your own risk) then sudo passwd  will probably work
<bense> site
<tackat> DaSkreech: did you try the automatic tile downloading :) ? http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble_20070726_8.png
<kaminix> Could someone help me fix a more compact and stylish output for /media?
<Daisuke-Ido> blech
* kaminix is now playing: Heart Shaped Glasses (When the Heart Guides the Hand) by Marilyn Manson on Eat Me, Drink Me
<Daisuke-Ido> unrar x *.rar refuses to work :\
<pag> kaminix, please, no np-scripts here
<kaminix> pag: I was just showing the script I want to change.
<pag> kaminix, are you using amarok?
<kaminix> Yes.
<pompellid> pag: running adept manager (as root). once i fetch upgrades, it tells me a new version is available. the upgrade version then loads the distro upgrade, which fails to fetch "http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packagez.gz and .../main/source/Sources.gz (404 Not Found)
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: try unrar e <tabcomplete>
<tackat> DaSkreech: And this is how the first GSoC results look like http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble_20070726_5.png http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble_20070726_6.png
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't want them extracted to the current directory
<kaminix> pag: It's using the built in /media script for Konversation though
<llutz> Daisuke-Ido: for r in *.rar; do unrar x "$r";done
<Daisuke-Ido> and using tabcomplete for 300 archives is going to take a while :F
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: Well, I think you can change directory first, then issue the command.
<zabadapp> bense: I usually do "sudo bash" to get a sort of root-shell for extensive work ... probably not the preferred way :)
<pag> kaminix, just alias this to something: echo -n "np: "; dcop amarok player nowPlaying   and really; try to keep those off theis channel
<Daisuke-Ido> llutz: you are awesome
<pag> pompellid, disable that source?
<Daisuke-Ido> weird seeing zab here -_-
<pag> kaminix, oh sorry; to get that working in Konversation you'll need to prefix it with  /exec cmd
<kaminix> Thanks. :) Can I format it with colors and stuff?
<Daisuke-Ido> i found a nice np shell script that niceloy formats all of the info from amarok
<arash> !buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pompellid> pag: disabled it and still got the same error. is there a manual way to edit the repository list?
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: Interesting, what script, and what info does it format?
<pag> kaminix, I don't know... I guess it'll need a more complicated script
<genii> arash Trying to enable extra mouse buttons?
<pag> pompellid, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaminix> Aw well, thanks anyway. :)
<arash> genii - it is impossible to understand anything from that guide ;(
<Daisuke-Ido> let me look really quick
<bense> all right, and what's the program to use with an ipod
<bense> that itunes like program?
<Daisuke-Ido> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=60375
<jhutchins> bense: amarok?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> bense: Amarok?
<Daisuke-Ido> jhutchins: ^
<bense> all right
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> 1 second...
<jhutchins> Daisuke-Ido: Yeah, I was re-reading the context.
<Daisuke-Ido> i've tweaked it to my own needs, works really well (i actually replaced the /media alias with that script)
<pompellid> pag: two to disable (source one as well, which I didn't see). Seems to be working now. Thank you for your help
<genii> arash What is the exact model of your mouse?
<pag> pompellid, np :)
<bense> all right and i'm not sure if this is a taboo subject
<bense> but how do i install the drivers for the xvids
<bense> isn't there some extra step
<pag> !xvid | bense
<ubotu> bense: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bense> or some unusual repositories i have to add?
<pag> bense, xvid support is either in libxine-extracodecs (or whatever they're called nowdays) or in w32codecs
<arash_> What is standard text editor in Kubuntu?
<pag> arash_, kate
<fedora-ds> hi all
<ares> quick question i have ubuntu on a different hard drive, but on the first i have Windows Xp , and i set it up so it directly boots Windows XP.what happens if i formate the HD with Kubuntu on it now?
<bense> i take it that amarok reads the ipod database and allows it to maintain function in windows + itunes?
<arash_> what do I do wrong when typind "sudo Kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf "?
<ares> will Xp stil boot?
<pag> arash_, kdesu kate ....
<zabadapp> bense: vlc or mplayer need no codecs except lates wmv I think
<fedora-ds> does anyone here have expirience with ldap + samba + qmail
<genii> arash kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ares> arash_: try sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bense> hm
<redshadowhero> !ipod | bense
<ubotu> bense: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<redshadowhero> that may have the info you need...
<ares> no one an idea?
<MaTiAz> What's the difference between sudo and kdesu anyway?
<genii> arash_: lowercase k on kate and uppercase X on X11
<pag> !kdesu | MaTiAz
<ubotu> MaTiAz: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<MaTiAz> pag: Ah ok, thanks
<ares> quick question i have ubuntu on a different hard drive, but on the first i have Windows Xp , and i set it up so it directly boots Windows XP.what happens if i formate the HD with Kubuntu on it now?
<MaTiAz> I've been using sudo though, gotta remember not to do it anymore :D
<fedora-ds> does anyone here have expirience with ldap + samba + qmail ???
<arash_> genii - ok, I know for next time
<bense> brb
<pag> ares, if it uses Windows Bootloader, then formatting should be fine
<ares> pag: its grub
<pag> ares, then do not format.
<ares> so what can i do
<pag> ares, you have to replace grub, before you can remove partition with it's config files
<bense_> hi bense
<ares> pag: how do i do that
<pag> ares, (disclaimer: never did that myself) Boot form XP-install cd, enter the recovery console and type fixmbr
<bense_> next thing to do
<ares> would that be the easiest way?
<pompellid> ares: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/483/xp_repair_fix_master_boot_record_recovery_console
<bense> the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is that kubuntu centers around kde right?
<AV1611> greeting at all!
<pag> bense, yup.
<bense> eh
<ares> allright pretty easy
<bense> i'll just change my .xinitrc
<ares> if not ill just pop the kubuntu cd in
<pompellid> ares: will restore the default windows boot record, then you can format 2nd drive afterwards (if grub doesn't show up on reboot)
<AV1611> have got a rather stupid problem. stupid in that sense i hae never seen such a thing.
<bense> i screwed up and installed ubuntu instead lol
<fedora-ds> does anyone here have expirience with ldap + samba + qmail ???
<ares> thank you pompellid sorry i didnt answer your qry, but im not registered and had no chance
<pompellid> ares: np :)
<bense> ! ipod | bense
<arash_> should i reboot after editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pag> arash_, just restart your X
<AV1611> a regular KDE session at Kubuntu704. As I try to go out into black console with Ctrl+Alt+F1, it gives me my console, BUT without any possibility to continiue on with any console commands (including even dummy Ctrl+Alt+Del)...Did ever anybody experience that?
<arash_> pag what?
<pag> arash_, ctrl+alt+backspace OR enter any of tty's and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<arash_> ok
<arash_> i try
<AV1611> what it can be caused?
<arash_> it worked :D!
<jhutchins> AV1611: Did you log in?
<jhutchins> AV1611: Ctrl-F7 should put you back in the gui.
<AV1611> at GUI - yes, I did
<jhutchins> AV1611: Ctrl-alt-delete might be disabled in your inittab.
<AV1611> neither CTRL+ALT+Fx, neither ANY of the lbd commands could help me out....
<AV1611> kbd
<ed_> BluesKaj:  A belated "thank you" for your help the other day fixing my screen resolution problem.  You got me pointed in the right direction, and all is well now.
<jhutchins> AV1611: Hm.  Sounds like a keyboard problem in console.
<vonderer> hi there
<jhutchins> AV1611: You can type commands, but the window control commands don't work?
<jhutchins> AV1611: Try the other Ctrl key (& other alt).
<vonderer> need some help about MPD on my kubuntu feisty
<bense> anyone know how to setup a device so that a non root user can read/write to it?
<pag> vonderer, try asking more specific question(s)
<llutz> bense: vfat/ntfs/ext/reiser?
<bense> vfat
<llutz> bense: mount with option umask=000
<bense> llutz: so like mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod -t vfat -o umask=000
<llutz> bense: yep
<bense> k
<bense> i'll try that, thanks llutz
<vonderer> ok, I'm trying to use MPD here, on my kubuntu 7.04, and have this problem: every time I try to play the same song after stopping it or to continue after pausing it for some time, it halts.
<vonderer> is there any way ti fix it?
<vonderer> *to
<DaSkreech> tackat: didn't aseigo mention you in a blog this week?
<AV1611> the thing is i have never exdperience such thing at any of linux or bsd
<tackat> DaSkreech: no idea, but he certainly loves me
<AV1611> it doesn't want to responce back to any kbd combo, left/right ctrl, or even ctrl-alt-del, as i said
<AV1611> only hard reset gets it out
<DaSkreech> tackat: what have you done for him lately? :)
<AV1611> here is an USB-KBD, that's correct, but still
<vonderer> so, there is no way to solve my problems with mpd?
<AV1611> at a forum I was advised to recompile video-adapter's drivers (matrox_g450). Does that make any sense? What you think?
<AV1611> BTW, is there some sources for matrox_video? I found the BIN's only yet.....
<AV1611> (never had any of the least problem with it at any of nix)
<AV1611> matrox g450/550 are just excellent in that realm
<tzanger> with Kubuntu, do I want the xserver-xorg-video-ati or xorg-driver-fglrx package for this ATI card?
<bense> amarok doesn't support mp3s?
<mumificpjetao> it does
<pag> bense, you'll have to install codecs
<mumificpjetao> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bense> man
<bense> that's a pain
<bense> and what's the name of that program that installs packages
<bense> the X program
<bense> not the gnome one
<DaSkreech> adept
<DaSkreech> alt+spcae -> adept -> Enter
<mumificpjetao> bense: sudo apt-get install packagename
<bense> adept isn't found :|
<mumificpjetao> ?
<mumificpjetao> bense what distribution are you on?
<pag> bense, synaptic
<DaSkreech> bense: how did you open it?
<bense> there
<pag> bense, if you're on gnome I mean...
<bense> that works
<bense> i just have a terminal open
<bense> and i'm firing stuff out of there
<DaSkreech> bense: No desktop?
<mumificpjetao> :S?
<DaSkreech> Why do You want a X package manager then?
<bense> i went to the kubuntu site, and i got "gusty"
<bense> and it's saying ubuntu not kubuntu
<DaSkreech> for your name?
<bense> synaptic was the app i was looking for
<dale> Cool! you can trace phones: http://planetcreation.co.uk/sat-gps/
<DaSkreech> bense: You said not the gnome one
<zabadapp> bense: gutsy is still in beta (e.t.a. october) ... feisty (7.04) is the current release
<DaSkreech> It's in alpha actually
<bense> so
<zabadapp> ..even so :)
<bense> i plan on removing gnome
<bense> and manually loading up openbox
<bense> i used to use gentoo for about 4 years
<bense> but i got sick of all the compilation, i like ubuntus packaging system
<bense> kde > gnome IMO
<DaSkreech> Whoot!
<bense> but if i accidently installed ubuntu instead of kubuntu then i don't really care
<bense> cause i can jst add "startkde" to my .xinitrc
<sunnypies> I installed flash through add/remove programs but when I goto disney.com it still says I need to install flash.  anyone know?
<DaSkreech> Konqueror?
<djwright265> I have just downloaded a dvd rip.  I want to burn it.  I have a cue file and a bin file.  I've clicked on the bin file, it does nothing, and I've clicked on the cue file, and k3b opens it saying 'could not open document'.  is there something I can do to burn this?
<djwright265> Really, I would just like to watch the movie once.  I would do anything I needed to whether there was a way I can watch it on my laptop, or whether I have to burn it to a cd or dvd.
<djwright265> Does anyone know how to do that?
<jussi01> djwright265: im not sure, someone will though, just wait. :)
<jussi01> hi jono
<djwright265> :)
<jono> hey jussi01
<linux_user400354> is it possible to see who the recipient is of a file encrypted with gpg but not have the secret key?
<sunnypies> I installed flash through add/remove programs but when I goto disney.com it still says I need to install flash.  anyone know?
<jussi01> sunnypies: are you using konqueror?
<sunnypies> jussi01: firefox
<jussi01> sunnypies: what did you install?
<sunnypies> jussi01: the flash plugin for firefox
<jussi01> sunnypies: try going to terminal and doing: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sunnypies> jussi01: however konquorer nor firefox work with flash yet
<jussi01> that will make sure you have the right thing
<sunnypies> jussi01: ok
<dxdt> lol what
<dxdt> sure they do
<jussi01> dxdt: his ones
<dxdt> oh
<dxdt> sorry
<bense> i feel silly, i selected all my items in synaptic, but i can't figure out how to initiate the install?
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> click apply?
<bense> it's greyed out
<jussi01> hmm, synaptic? on kubuntu?
<sunnypies> jussi01: it said "flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version" and I've rebooted just in case...
<boris_> how can i instal drivers for mp3 format
<bense> it's on ubuntu lol
<boris_> pliy
<boris_> pliz
<dxdt> The easiest way I've found of getting flash to work in both Konqueror and Firefox was to use the latest LInux version from Adobe, version 9 something.  Download the zip file that contains both the libflash*.so plugin and the .xpt file.  Move them both to a directory like /usr/share/firefox/plugins or some directory like that that konqueror will scan for plugins and then go from there.  So...
<dxdt> ...far that has worked for me everytime
<jussi01> sunnypies: ok. are you sure its flash? its not a java plugin needed?
<jussi01> bense:
<jussi01> #ubuntu
<dxdt> you can find the name of the directory you should move them to by looking in the Konqueror's preferences under plugins and looking at the list it scans and stuffs.
<sunnypies> jussi01: when i got the flash it installed the jdk 6
<bense> :(
<sunnypies> jussi01: so i think its good. this is weird
<jussi01> bense: however it sounds like your synaptic is not running as root
<pag> bense, did you launch the synaptic with the gksudo  (or even sudo for thta matter) ?
<jussi01> sunnypies: just to make sure, try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<sunnypies> k
<sunnypies> jussi01: already has newest version =(
<jussi01> sunnypies: I just checked it is flash. weird
<bense> jussi01 and pag, thank you.   i've been out of the scene for TOO long it seems :P
<jussi01> bense: :)
<sunnypies> jussi01: goto disney.com and tell me if you see all the flash there
<jussi01> sunnypies: I allready did. it seems all flash to me
<mumificpjetao> oj boris =D sunarodnjae =D
<boris_> ej majstore
<ulf_> hello, do you know, if multiple distros can share one boot partition, does that make sense?
<boris_> ej, danas citav dan oko ovog kubantea
<mumificpjetao> tek instalira ili?
<mumificpjetao> kubuntu btw =)
<boris_> ma e
<Daisuke-Ido> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<boris_> pa nikako da mi proradi neka mp3ica
<boris_> navika na win
<jhutchins> ulf_: I don't think that's practical, although anything's possible.
<Daisuke-Ido> boris_: see above
<Daisuke-Ido> english only
<sunnypies> jussi01: im jealous
<zabadapp> boris_: was it for Amarok you wanted mp3-support?
<mumificpjetao> boris, #ubuntu-hr
<mumificpjetao> click there
<boris_> yes
<jrc> I need to get a wireless adapter for my Kubuntu machine. Any suggestions of ones that work well with kubuntu?
<boris_> ne smijem pricati na naski :)
<ulf_> i dont know for sure, if it is possible, maybe there a files that would be overwritten by installing a distro... grub.conf can be manually altered to my needs, but i dont know the other files at all
<sunnypies> jussi01: is there a kubuntu site that gets you started with installing java,flash?  so I can make sure I didn't miss anything?
<zabadapp> boris_: in kubuntu start Add/Remove Programs from the K-menu ... make sure both checkboxes in upper right corner are checked and search for amarok ... select to install "Xine extra plugins"
<jussi01> sunnypies: you havent missed anything.,
<jussi01> its weird
<jussi01> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jussi01> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ulf_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ulf_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ulf_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jussi01> !botabuse | ulf_
<ubotu> ulf_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TFrog> has anyone loaded up the 8.39.4 ATI drivers yet?
<arun> anyone know of any good ftp client for kde?
<boris_> txn
<boris_> evala
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jussi01> arun konq?
<zabadapp> arun: konqueror supports ftp://
<ulf_> Understood, jussi ;)
<arun> yeah, apart from konqueror
<jussi01> ulf_: :)
<jussi01> arun: !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber
<jussi01> !Kasablanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> ftp works great from the console
<arun> how is kbear
<jussi01> never used it
<mumificpjetao> !KFTPGrabber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kftpgrabber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> have you used kasablanca?
<jussi01> !info Kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 165 kB, installed size 628 kB
<TFrog> i guess no one has loaded up the latest ATI drivers :(
<sbucat> SORRy kubuntu+kaffeine+beryl i can t see so goog as vlc player movie
<sbucat> *good
<arun> sbucat: yeah, i had the same problem
<arun> if you try to make it full screen or resize the window, it crashes
<Daisuke-Ido> change what vlc's using.
<Daisuke-Ido> probably X11 right now, try some of the other options
<sbucat> mmm i have selected x11 output in vlc but in kaffeine?
<sbucat> vlc works great
<sbucat> with beryl
<sbucat> but kaffeine no lol
<arun> x11 output sucks
<arun> and beryl+video will only work with x11 on kde
<arun> kftpgrabber works great
<tzanger> I figured out the kopete mem/cpu hogging trigger
<tzanger> kopete hits 100% memory/cpu (and races with kontact to OOM kill if kontact is running) whenever a standard KDE file dialog in ANY KDE application is opened
<tzanger> completely repeatable
<dikkelu> hello
<dikkelu> I have php compiled by myself but now apache doesn't know how to use the php
<dikkelu> how can i tell apache to use the compiled php
<jussi01> tzanger: have you filed a bug?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> tzanger: That's not a good thing. Did you check bugs.kde.org to see it it's been filed yet?
<jussi01> or launchpad
<arun> kftpgrabber is great, actually
<tzanger> jussi01: yes I did
<tzanger> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I've filed on ubunutu's tracker, kde guys say they've never heard of it
<jussi01> tzanger: ok. well you need to wait until someone fixes it then.
<tzanger> it look sthough that I need to have an ongoing conversation (msn only perhaps)
<jussi01> tzanger: it might not be actually kopete, but a plugin
<tzanger> it's jussi01 yeah I'm thinking msn
<jussi01> tzanger: since youve done what you can for now, please leave the support channel for others. ;)
<jhutchins> tzanger: pidgin's looking pretty good.
<tzanger> jussi01: eh?
<kaminix> The filename doesn't influense the md5sum output, does it?
<tzanger> kaminix: nope
<jussi01> tzanger: you need to be talking to the devs about your bug.
<tzanger> I know, I've got the bug filed, now I'm just trying to fine-tune the trigger to make sure it's easily reproducible
<tzanger> the KDE guys claim 3.5.6 "pristine" doesn't have it, or at least they haven't seen it
<kaminix> Can a md5sum really change this much from just moving the file to another drive? (it became visually corrupt at two places):
<kaminix> 008023f222d77735457431c8719e3df7  /media/sda5/Torrents/[JR-F]  W - Ai No Imi Wo Oshiete [DVD] [BE7B2543] .avi
<kaminix> 745640af6c6e84bb4451a2b3fd701351  /media/disk/Video/Promotional Videos/W - Ai No Imi Wo Oshiete.xvid
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> tzanger: Did you try asking in #kopete ?
<tzanger> kaminix: changing one bit will change the hash SIGNIFICANTLY
<jussi01> tzanger: all I was trying to say, dont clog up support with it ;) Jump into #kopete or something.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !pastebin | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tzanger> ah
<dikkelu> doesn't anybody know?
<kaminix> Pastebin for two lines?
<jussi01> dikkelu: it appears not.
<jussi01> dikkelu: try in a little while
<dikkelu> :(
<dikkelu> k
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> kaminix: Meh. I've seen people go all out on others for "flooding" with two lines it the past. It never hurts to bee safe.
<dikkelu> !nl | dikkelu
<kaminix> Won't people trying to help be annoyed by opening their browsers for two lines of text?
<tzanger> kaminix: it's a fine line
<tzanger> if the lines look like what you had, possibly yes
<tzanger> if they don't scroll and look nasty, no...  but again that's very subjective
<zabadapp> dikkelu: did you add LoadModule mod_php in apache?
<kaminix> Well, I'll keep it in mind anyway :)
<NickPresta> dikkelu, ask your question again...
<dikkelu> nope zabadapp
<dikkelu> that is what I need i think
<dikkelu> that LoadModule does that come in http.conf????
<dikkelu> NickPresta: i want to tell apache to use my self compiled php
<zabadapp> dikkelu: what apache version? in 1.3 yes ... i 2.x it depends (i'm no apache-master) but it can be in many different configuration files
<dikkelu> apache2 installed with aptitude
<NickPresta> dikkelu, did you use the `--with-apxs2` flag when compiling apache?
<dikkelu> i didn't compiled apache
<NickPresta> dikkelu, sorry, when compiling PHP
<dikkelu> nope
<mguezuraga> HI! I've previously upgrade kde adding deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main to sources.list. How can I downgrade to 3.5.6?
<dikkelu> i just compiled --with-mysql
<m0ns00n> Anyone know how to make a MIDI keyboard work with linux in Kubuntu? I have a keyboard connected to the gameport of my SBLive card
<dikkelu> if that would work I would figure out what those other options were for
<NickPresta> dikkelu, you need the `--with-apxs2` flag for Apache 2 support
<dikkelu> k i will compile again
<zabadapp> dikkelu: hmm, isn't there also a apxs?-command for installing a module into apache as well?? NickPresta seems to know his stuff :)
<NickPresta> dikkelu, wait one minute. I will post my ./configure line.
<dikkelu> k thnx
<dikkelu> do i have to decompile the previously compiled php?
<NickPresta> dikkelu, no
<dikkelu> so when i compile and install again it will just override my old compiled php?
<NickPresta> dikkelu, if you're compiling it to the same location, yeah. http://pastebin.ca/634864
<bense> is a ssh server installed and running by default?
<NickPresta> dikkelu, that will give you mysql, mysqli, soap, pear, cURL, gd imaging, zip, soap and some other stuff. check what you need.
<NickPresta> bense, no, AFAIK
<dikkelu> NickPresta: I can't see you 're compile line?
<bense> guess i'll have to do that then :P
<arun> kftpgrabber is really cool
<NickPresta> bense, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server
<NickPresta> =)
<arun> works great
<NickPresta> dikkelu, what do you mean?
<dikkelu> oh sorry
<bense> thanks NickPresta
<dikkelu> didn't notice the link
<dikkelu> my bad
<NickPresta> dikkelu, it's cool.
<dikkelu> what is cURL?
<dikkelu> ok, now a very stupid question!!! :)
<jussi01> !info curl
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.5-1ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 159 kB, installed size 256 kB
<dikkelu> I have untar the php in /usr/local. then i compiled it without the prefix
<dikkelu> Where did I compiled the php ??? in that same dir?
<alex_> hola
<NickPresta> dikkelu, it should either be in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<NickPresta> dikkelu, personally, i like compiling php to /opt/php and then symlinking /opt/php/bin/php to /usr/bin/php
<alex_> hola
<alex_> hola
<dikkelu> i copied the tar file php-5.2.3.tar.gz into /usr/local
<dikkelu> and i unpacked it in /usr/local
<NickPresta> dikkelu, you don't have to copy it to the directory you're going to put it in. you use the --prefix flag for that
<mumificirani> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dikkelu> ah k
<dikkelu> but if I didn't used that prefix, then it is installed in /usr/bin?? or not?
<NickPresta> dikkelu, do a `./configure --help` it should show the default directory
<dikkelu> k
<dikkelu> NickPresta: where can i find the path to apxs2?
<NickPresta> dikkelu, `locate apxs2`
<dikkelu> it doesn't find anything
<NickPresta> dikkelu, sorry, `locate apxs`
<NickPresta> dikkelu, you want the bin/apxs
<dikkelu> it doesn't find anything
<NickPresta> dikkelu, you're sure you have apache installed?
<dikkelu> pffff, it's harder then i imagined
<dikkelu> I can surf to localhost/apache-default
<dikkelu> and i get the page 'It Works'
<NickPresta> dikkelu, check here: /usr/local/apache/bin/apxs
<NickPresta> dikkelu, it isn't normally this hard when you compile apache, php and mysql. you know where everything is and how it's setup ;)
<dikkelu> k
<dikkelu> i'm gonna compile everything myself
<dikkelu> and start over
<dikkelu> because now i don't know shit :p
<dikkelu> thnx for the help, And I will be back :)
<NickPresta> dikkelu, okay. it isn't too hard. I've been doing it for years. just remember that you will need some -dev headers to compile apache and PHP sometimes.
<dikkelu> yep that i know
<NickPresta> okay. I hope all goes well. Someone will be here to help if you have trouble
<dikkelu> k thnx for the help allready
<dikkelu> one more question, should I compile it all into /usr/local??
<dikkelu> or /usr/local/bin
<dikkelu> ?
<NickPresta> dikkelu, I would compile it to /opt and then system link the binary file to /usr/bin.
<dikkelu> and the reason for that is?
<NickPresta> well, traditionally, /opt is for optional packages and optional applications that you compile yourself. I find it easier to keep track of and if you ever decide to install apache/php/mysql from the repo, they won't conflict with each other
<NickPresta> it makes little difference where you put it, as long as it's somewhere
<fatima> do you speak spanish???
<NickPresta> !es | fatima
<ubotu> fatima: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dikkelu> k thnx NickPresta.
<NickPresta> no problem
<dikkelu> another question comes to mind. How can i remove the php i compiled?
<megametres> dikkelu : go in the php directory you compiled and do : make uninstall
<NickPresta> dikkelu, usually you would do a make uninstall
<NickPresta> assuming the makefile has the option to uninstall
<dikkelu> ah k so easy
<dikkelu> I'm just a noob at unix but I'm learning
<dikkelu> :)
<NickPresta> dikkelu, that's good. It's much better than complaining that the command line is too hard
<NickPresta> =D
<dikkelu> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop. What is this?
<megametres> that there is no uninstall set for these sources files... (you are the the right directory ?)
<savetheWorld> dikkelu: the makefile that was invoked has no target named "uninstall" defined.
<genii> dikkelu: dikkeludikkelu  If the  "make uninstall" is not available in the makefile i find "make dist" or "make distclean" usually does a removal of all that stuff it would normally install anyhow
<dikkelu> yep i'm in the right directory
<genii> bah stupid tab typo if that makes sense
<dikkelu> make distclean did something
<savetheWorld> Anyone know where I can find some hints on setting up a locally caching Bind (dns server) on Kubuntu?
<NickPresta> savetheWorld, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Setup_BIND_DNS_Server
<genii> dikkelu: Good. It removes any files that it normally would have installed
<savetheWorld> NickPresta: Bless you sir!
<dikkelu> so now my system is clean again
<dikkelu> k now i'm gonna start again
<zabadapp> dikkelu: why not simply install php via package manager?
<dikkelu> because in kubuntu there is only php 5.2.1. I need php 5.2.3 because it fixes some bugs that i have with custom session handling
<dikkelu> and i want to learn how to do it :p
<zabadapp> dikkelu: ok
<dikkelu> I'm off now cya all
<waylandbill_> dikkelu: learning how make and the automake tools work would give you the greatest understanding
<waylandbill_> oops. he's gone.
<Dusk_> where is the "system sources" on kubuntu??
<Dusk_> sorry not system sources
<Dusk_> "software sources"
<NickPresta> Dusk_, are you talking about /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Dusk_> NickPresta, isn't there any graphical gui like on ubuntu??
<Dusk_> as "software sources"
<waylandbill_> Dusk_: inside Adept there is
<Dusk_> waylandbill_, thanks a lot..with the same name??
<NickPresta> Dusk_, yeah, you can use Adept, but it seems superfluous to start a GUI and such just to edit and update a sources.list
<Dusk_> i'm asking for a friend who doesn't know english
<Dusk_> so thanks a lot
<waylandbill_> no. you should find it easily under the menu as there's not a lot of menu items.
<waylandbill_> NickPresta: true, unless you don't know that the gui edits the sources.list to begin with.
<NickPresta> waylandbill_, I know, I was just making a point. Most people only know of a GUI to do things.
<Apollodoros> hi folks!
<AgarFu> hi all, I'm havin a strange problem with feisty, I've do some investigatinons and seems to be a reproductible bug. It's related with console fonts, I can't see characters such as 
<AgarFu> any body can help me?
<Apollodoros> Is Kubuntu on DVD worth the transfer time left?
<waylandbill_> NickPresta: right. and most people knowing a little about apt know about sources.list even if just a reference in the man page. :-)
<AgarFu> I'm spanish, all feisty that I've test are buggy, both installed and running in live mode
<waylandbill_> Apollodoros: it doesn't give you extra packages. It gives Desktop and Alternate installs on the same disk.
<AgarFu> I think that problem is related with console-setup
<Apollodoros> really?
<AgarFu> any body can help me please?
<waylandbill_> Apollodoros: it seems to be geared more towards installing on multiple systems if you ask me.
<zabadapp> AgarFu: what do you get instead of  ? And do you mean the ctrl-alt-F1 console, and not a terminal window?
<Apollodoros> They wrote there are full Main and Restricted sections on DVD
<AgarFu> yes in console, not in a window
<AgarFu> in a window every thing is ok
<AgarFu> I hav wreid characters, like hearts, lines, and things like that
<AgarFu> if you set LANG=es_ES and run man
<AgarFu> for instance you'll see some strange characters
<AgarFu> I'm asking all my friends running feisty to try and all of them have the same problem
<zabadapp> AgarFu: I have no idea where to change key-map and/or character encoding for the console (but basically I'm never there and I know the US-keyboard layout pretty well even if I use a swedish keyboard) ... someone educate us!! :)
<AgarFu> them problem is very strange, if I do /etc/init.d/console-setup restart
<AgarFu> without change any config file
<AgarFu> the problem seems to be solved
<vzduch> !enter | AgarFu
<ubotu> AgarFu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AgarFu> the character  looks great, but  are rendered as bold!!
<AgarFu> I know, seems that I'm crazy, but I can make a photograph if you don't belive me
<vzduch>   so far looks normal here
<zabadapp> AgarFu: I believe you ... but looking into console-setup I see the use of "setupcon" ... setupcon --help show some flags like --save ... try playing with it?
<AgarFu> yes, here, in X every thing works like a charm
<vzduch> AgarFu: I have started my irssi on a VGA console.. no problem to be seen
<vzduch> otoh, I don't use es_ES as a keymap ;)
<AgarFu> vzduch: please, try to do in a console: "LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 man"
<AgarFu> I'll try setupcon, let me see.
<vzduch> AgarFu: man what? gimme a good example :)
<zabadapp> AgarFu: it uses /etc/default/console-setup  ... has some intresting settings
<AgarFu> any man, if you type just man
<AgarFu> then man will ask you.. what man page do you wish? or something like this
<AgarFu> in my case... Qu pgina de manual desea?
<vzduch> AgarFu: tells me 'can't set the locale'
<vzduch> plus 'What man page do you want to view' or something similar :)
<AgarFu> may be you need to generate locale to set es_ES.UTF-8 I don't know
<AgarFu> I'll try to boot qemu from a liveCD and make an screenshot
<Admiral_Chicago> apropos <string> will search all the man pages for a command
<Admiral_Chicago> apropos telnet
<Admiral_Chicago> that returns three commands that use telnet or reference it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> What's that apt-* command to see what something recommends\depends on\ect...?
<dazjorz> aptitude show iirc
<dazjorz> `aptitude show`
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache show <package>
<AgarFu>  apt-cache show pacakge
<dazjorz> oh.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Thanks everyone.
<dazjorz> oh well
<vzduch> AgarFu: apt-cache showpkg
<vzduch> shows Depends and Reverse Depends
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ok. Anything that shows recommended packages?
<AgarFu> apt-cache show <package>
<AgarFu> if <package> recommends some other that information will be shown
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ah, ok. I see it now. I scrolled past it. Thanks.
<vzduch> Depends, Recommends, Suggests
<vzduch> in that order
<AgarFu> my qemu is booting .. but it's too slow, even with kqemu
<mzanfardino> I'm looking for a KDE tools I've used in the past to capture screen shots.  This tool permits the selection of portions of the screen, not just the whole screen as with a print-screen.  Can anyone name the tool? (not a quiz, I just can't remember what it was called)
<mallize> ksnapshot?
<vzduch> mzanfardino: KSnapshot?
<mzanfardino> nm - it's ksnapshot
<mallize> i think we have a winner
<mzanfardino> vzduch: that's the one.  I found I already had it installed.  Must have come with kdemultimedia or something.
<colourtux> What language is this channel?/Was sprache hier sprechen wir?
<Tm_T> colourtux: english
<Tm_T> !de | colourtux
<ubotu> colourtux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<colourtux> Ok. Thank you. I am fine with English.
<vzduch> Tm_T: nevermind, this German shows room for improvement :D
<colourtux> I am learning still.
<Tm_T> heh
<colourtux> Many Irc channels are in German so I go in asking that question....
<Tm_T> vzduch: yeah I had hard time understand it but it looked german enough
<vzduch> hrhr
<colourtux> Has anyone been using the tribe version; how is it?
<colourtux> ...
<vzduch> colourtux: some ppl do, but the place to talk about it is #ubuntu+1
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> colourtux: Might be better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Admiral_Chicago> colourtux: running it now, its fairly stable for me
<colourtux> darnit. So used to quakenet where no one cares. Thanks. Bye.
<Admiral_Chicago> but that doesn't mean you should run it because it worksfor me :)
* genii sips a coffee
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve just issued a perl command to change all directory names to lowercase for a ntfs  mounted partition
<hasan> now i cant change within directories ?
<hasan> do i have to remount that directory so that new lowercase directory names would be active ?
<venik> jhutchins: I loaded SANE myself from the repositories, but it did not see the UMAX uc1260 parallel scanner
<acecase> hey
<acecase> is there a dmesg type logging system for KDE? My windows KDE apps keep crashing "randomly" and I can't find anything that will help me to debug it
<mauro__> ola ragazzi
<acecase> the only one that I have managed to reproduce (kinda) is the System Settings window. If I leave it up for a while it will eventualy crash
<zabadapp>  acecase: have you tried memtest?
<acecase> zabadapp: I haven't :)
<waylandbill> acecase: sounds like a hardware issue. Try testing memory first.
<mauro__> hola
<mauro__> italian
<mauro__> ??
<acecase> thanks. I'm installing memtester
<waylandbill> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mauro__> k
<waylandbill> acecase: the kubuntu cd has memtest boot option.
<zabadapp> acecase: yeah, just boot the cd ^^^
<acecase> I'm running installed to hd ubuntu 7.04 server and I installed kubuntu-desktop
<acecase> so I just installed it :)
<mauro__> ole.....
<mauro__> ciao
<waylandbill> acecase: I think grub puts boot option too
<attunix> how do I mount my usb flash drive?
<acecase> waylandbill: it does
<waylandbill> excellent. :-)
<zabadapp> waylandbill: you mean <mr.burns>excellent</mr.burns> ??
<waylandbill> attunix: manually, you can find the device node in the dmesg output and use it as an arugment for the mount command... or look in /media and it should be there.
<waylandbill> zabadapp: I like that. LOL!
<attunix> waylandbill: because it recently stopped responding.
<waylandbill> attunix: it should still give a device node in dmesg if it is functional and the scsi and usb layers are loaded.
<NickPresta> Out of curiosity, how well support is the 8800 using the nvidia driver?
<attunix> waylandbill: dmesg gives me a lOOOOOONNNGGG list
<attunix> waylandbill:which one is the usb drive
<word> what do phones format microsd cards as / what would be a compaitible filesystem that linux can read it as?
<Admiral_Chicago> depends on the phone afaik, don't ask me, I'm no phone expert
<zabadapp> word: isn't fat32 used for all cameras/mp3-players/cellphones ?
<word> zabadapp: i thought so...i tried mounting it using "mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/usb" but i get a wrong fs type error :-/
<word> zabadapp: looking in dmesg i see that kubuntu tried automounting it as 6 or 7 different file systems and none worked
<tarbat> Hi
<tarbat> I just installed ubuntu studio, my xp was hacked into, I must say I love it
<tarbat> does this need virus protection
<word> no
<tarbat> great thanks
<word> :)
<word> zabadapp: i think i'm going to try to format it with mkdosfs..
<word> yayz, that fixed it
<zabadapp> word: nice
<vonhalenbach> Someone japanese here?
<word> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<vonhalenbach> good idea. thank you!
<word> :)
<randy> hey, Im haveing trouble with my headsets microphone.  Is there a certain way I have to setup kmix?
<word> does kmix have it's input's volumes all the way up and is the right input selected in the last tab?
<randy> Yea I think so, I have all of them all the way up, the MIC Led selected and the MIC selected in the drop down menu
<hasan> what does fuseblk mean?
<ubuntu__> Oi..
<ubuntu__> Oi
<ubuntu__> Alguem do Brazil?
<vzduch> !br | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<hasan> what does fuseblok mean ?
<hasan> when i try to mount it says fuseblk instead of ntfs-3g
<francisco> alguien me puede hechar una manito con mi camara
<francisco> hola
<francisco> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar mi camara
<AgarFu> francisco, en espaol en #kubuntu-es
<GynZi> hello
<GynZi> could someone give me a hand with dual boot?
<randy> install windows first then linux
<GynZi> yes
<randy> if you do linux then windows
<randy> windows will override grub
<GynZi> i installed windows first
<GynZi> the problem is
<GynZi> i'm trying to install kubuntu from the live cd, and it doesn't even ask about dual boot
<rustalot> does the kubuntu kernel have the tickless thing enabled?
<Prophezy> hi all
<randy> you have to set it up yourself
<hasan> hi guys
<GynZi> ok
<AgarFu> hi
<randy> resize the partitions and stuff
<hasan> how can i mount my drives using ntfs-3g ?
<GynZi> why do i have to resize the partitions?
<hasan> in my etc/fstab it's written ntfs-3g but when i issue mount command
<AgarFu> if you are running vista, create partitions with vista tool, not kubuntu one
<hasan> it says fuseblk what does that mean ?
<Prophezy> i have a big problem ... with my adapt manager i got this message, when i tried to download an update to the pidgin
<wib> hi, i have an ahteros driver installed but lsmod lists it but its not in iwconfig so i can't connect
<GynZi> winxp
<AgarFu> well, you won't have any problem installing kubuntu then, yust go ahead GynZi
<vic> hi, does anybody know a nice texas hold em?
<Prophezy> The ADP database could not be open
<hasan> does anybody know about that problem ntfs-3gggg ???
<GynZi> it's installed already
<GynZi> but the dual boot just says that it can't find the partition
<hasan> "/dev/sda5 on /media/win_d type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<hasan> that's what i ve got from mount
<vic> hi, is there an ubuntu game channel?
<zabadapp> hasan: in the system menu you will have a "NTFS Configuration Tool" .. when I ran that, I could check which NTFS-disks I wanted to mount
<hasan> in /etc/ftab its  written "/dev/sda5 /media/win_d ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<hasan> when i click on it nothing happens
<vic> hello....  ???
<hasan> from command line ntfs-config lets me chose options
<hasan> i click on that tha wirtes in /etc/fstab the line aforementioned
<hasan> but when i use mount command to view
<hasan> it's fuseblk !!!
<hasan> ??
<hasan> why is that ?
<randy> !repeat | hasan
<SlimG> Is there a KDE alternative for Gnome's dia (Diagram editor)?
<ubotu> hasan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hasan> !patience|randy
<ubotu> randy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hasan> i just wnated to see what patience mean
<runlevelten> SlimG: Yes. I forget what it's called, hang on
<wib> ;)
<hasan> nothing special
* SlimG is hanging on
<SlimG> runlevelten: Is it Kivio your thinking of?
<runlevelten> kivio
<runlevelten> heh, that'd be a yes then
<SlimG> runlevelten: I just received the answer on another channel, but thanks for making an effort, I appreciate it
<runlevelten> No ptobs. I've used it, it's alright
<runlevelten> *probs
<Prophezy> run do you know how to kill adept manager?
<Prophezy> i tried the sudo kill all
<zabadapp> hasan: did you install ntfs-3g and directly tried to mount but it won't work? Have you tried to reboot?
<word> Prophezy: sudo killall adept_manager ?
<word> Prophezy: you were trying to update pidgin from a tar whiel you had adept running or..?
<Prophezy> Word yes sir ;)
<Prophezy> tehn i got problem
<Prophezy> btw how did you know that i install pidgin? :P
<word> Prophezy: i read up to what you said earlier, press ctrl+esc and look for adept
<Prophezy> hmmm... no process killed
<jacques> hello here
<jacques> I have some problem to get my wireless to work
<hasan> back again
<hasan> sorry i ve missed the message
<Prophezy> Word it couldn find any adept in system guard
<hasan> probably someone has written some suggestion for me
<jacques> hi there
<jacques> I am in Mali
<ashlon> how do I disable my firewall in kubuntu anyone?
<hasan> i ve tried to block out fuseblk line from /etc/mtab
<jacques> can someone help me with my wireless
<hasan> and addes ntfs-3g in etc/fstab and restarted but it does not work
<hasan> unfortunately
<word> Prophezy: i could list off a few other processes that might be doing it but restarting will work just as well
<Prophezy> word i have already restarting the computer
<Prophezy> still same
<hasan> which file is used actually for mounting ?
<hasan> mtab or fstab ??
<Prophezy> and i haved tried  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade pkg --configure -a
<ashlon> anyone know how to disable the firewall in kubuntu?
<Prophezy> without results
<word> no idea :-/
<Prophezy> :'(
<ashlon> does kubuntu have a firewall, if so where do i disable it?  anyone
<ice9__> I don't think it does by default ashlon
<vonhalenbach> normally no firewall is installed.
<Tm_T> err, there is firewall by default
<Prophezy> i got this when i try to kill it : E: Type 'http://vicox.net/ubuntu/pidgin_2.0.0beta7devel.vicox-1_i386.debhttp://vicox.net/ubuntu/pidgin_2.0.0beta7devel.vicox-1_i386.deb' is not known on line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> Prophezy: two rows runtogether
<Tm_T> !firewall | ashlon
<ubotu> ashlon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ashlon> Tm_T: thanks
<Prophezy> Tm_T : yes and how can i kill it?
<Tm_T> ashlon: IIRC bydefault it blocks nothing
<hasan> that's awkward i can delete files from ntfs mounted files system but i cant create ???
<Tm_T> Prophezy: it's part of kernel
<Prophezy> Tm_T means?
<Prophezy> that i cant kill it?
<Tm_T> Prophezy: means you don't need to kill it
<Tm_T> Prophezy: just don't touch it, and it doesn't block a thing
<Prophezy> Tm_T so how can i make the adept working again if i cant kill the update..
<Tm_T> Prophezy: gah, sorry, now I lost myserlf, ignore what I just said
<Prophezy> hihih ;)
<Tm_T> Prophezy: edit that line from adept
<Tm_T> Prophezy: so there's no two lines run together
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> anyway
<zblach_> hi. i'm looking to play go. can someone suggest a nice KDE frontend for it?
<rustalot> zblach_: try cgoban. not sure if it's KDE though.
<Chousuke> on which server?
<Chousuke> cgoban is GTK
<rustalot> nvm then
<Prophezy> Tm_T : the problem is i cant get into my adept so i can change the repo
<zblach_> any server. i just want to get into the game again
<Tm_T> Prophezy: hmm, then use some text editor, and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zblach_> i remember once a great online client
<rustalot> I installed Openareana, but when I launch it the screen goes black and then instead of seeing a splash screen it just goes back to my desktop
<rustalot> err OpenArena
<ADiCT3D> How can i get Kubuntu Feisty to recognize my USB Bluetooth Dongle? It does it when running the livecd but does not find it once installed.
<Chousuke> zblach_: KGS is probably the best server for that, then, but it's not KDE (it's java)
<zblach_> Chousuke: that's fine
<ADiCT3D> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zblach_> thanks
<Prophezy> Tm_T: what should i do with the text editor after i edit that?
<Prophezy> ops shall
<Tm_T> save it?
<Prophezy> after that?
<Tm_T> what adept says?
<Tm_T> Prophezy: ok, I think I shouldgo, I'm getting too fuzzy, good luck with it ->
<Prophezy> Tm_T : it says : The ADP Databse could not opended!
<Prophezy> Tm_T : well thanks anyway for the help .. ;)
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me "find" my bluetooth dongle? It isnt being listed but it works with my keyboard.
<K-Ryan> How can I find out my local ip?
<[Apollo] -AFK> k-ryan: ifconfig
<vzduch> from user account: /sbin/ifconfig
<K-Ryan> Thank [Apollo] -AFK
<zabadapp> lsusb ?
<Apollodoros> hello oldboys!
<rdvon> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<runlevelten> Has anyone seen the old loki installer for call of duty and uo?
<runlevelten> english version.
<ubuntu> ttp://cahnna.c4.to/
#kubuntu 2007-07-27
<redshadowhero> I can't seem to get my wireless to connect to the router.
<redshadowhero> I can connect via wired, but wireless refuses to work.
<sorin7486> can anybody tell me how I could find out what application is listening on port 8080 ???
<sorin7486> I tried with nmap and it says http-proxy
<sorin7486> and it's not squid
<waylandbill> sorin7486: you can telnet to that port and see if it has a banner it sends.
<sorin7486> I don't have too many things installed
<sorin7486> telnet localhost 8080 ?
<waylandbill> right
<sorin7486> waylandbill: it says connected
<sorin7486> escape ...
<sorin7486> and nothing
<sorin7486> and it just closed the connection
<sorin7486> I tried help and nothing
<sorin7486> any other ideas ?
<waylandbill> it could be an http-proxy. If you don't give an http server a command in a certain timeout it will dump you.
<waylandbill> sorin7486: it had to have been started by an init script or an inetd/xinetd daemon
<redshadowhero> actually, the wireless manager doesn't seem to show any networks, either, and I know there are some around
<sorin7486> waylandbill: I've set it as proxy on ff and it gives no reply
<sorin7486> just a blank page
<sorin7486> whatever I try
<waylandbill> sorin7486: I don
<waylandbill> sorin7486: I don't know if it will help, but recursive grep in /etc for 8080 may give a clue
<sorin7486> I tried searching for 8080 in /etc...
<sorin7486> nothing useful
<waylandbill> sorin7486: grep -R 8080 /etc/*     ?
<sorin7486> no.. I used the graphical find thinghi from kde
<waylandbill> sorin7486: you can try sending ff to localhost:8080, not as a proxy but as a url.
<sorin7486> that's a blank page as well
<sorin7486> hmm
<sorin7486> I have the sharing thing from kde started
<sorin7486> how is it called ?
<sorin7486> the applet ....
<sorin7486> and it has no close button..
<sorin7486> that one might be the culprit
<sorin7486> does anybody know how the process is called ?
<waylandbill> the personal file server?
<sorin7486> yeah
<sorin7486> the one on http
<waylandbill> that could be it.
<sorin7486> yes but I don't know it's name
<waylandbill> it should be on the kicker panel
<dasnipa> http://home.comcast.net/~rturco/p1010292.jpg
<sorin7486> I removed it with right click ->remove applet and still nothing
<dasnipa> woot woot
<sorin7486> brb
<waylandbill> sorin7486: all I can suggest is to 'ps ax' and research the processes you don't know until you find it.
<sorin7486> back
<sorin7486> I restarted X
<sorin7486> no luck
<runlevelten> what's your problem, kpf?
<sorin7486> I have something running on 8080
<sorin7486> and I can't figure out what
<sorin7486> nmap says it's proxy
<waylandbill> sorin7486: all I can suggest is to 'ps ax' and research the processes you don't know until you find it.
<sorin7486> ook
<sorin7486> what's kio_file ?
<waylandbill> konqueror plugin
<Sanne> sorin7486: would 'sudo netstat -lp' help?
<runlevelten> you're trying to find out what's listening on a process sorin?
<runlevelten> on a port?
<sorin7486> on 8080
<waylandbill> runlevelten: good idea, assuming the netstat will report the application
<sorin7486> it shows on nmap ...
<sorin7486> but that's it
<sorin7486> I am trying netstat
<sorin7486> one sec
<sorin7486> webcache ? that's 8080 right ?
<runlevelten> sorin7486:  fuser -v 8080/tcp is nicer than netstat
<venik> HELP WITH SCANNERS, PLEASE!  SANE seems to ignore my scanners on Kubuntu
<waylandbill> !info webcache
<sorin7486> runlevelten: fuser returns nothing
<ubotu> Package webcache does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<venik> both HP4570c and UMAX uc1260
<Prophezy> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<runlevelten> and if that spits out nothing, fuser -v 8080/udp
<waylandbill> are you sure squid isn't installed?
<sorin7486> runlevelten: still nothing ... netstat says something interesting dough:
<sorin7486> tcp6       0      0 *:webcache              *:*                     LISTEN     5393/jsvc.exec
<sorin7486> what's with tcp 6 ?
<sorin7486> it's not squid.. I looked for it with ps
<venik> How do I get Kubuntu to see the scanners?
<waylandbill> sorin7486: that's port 5393 ipv6\
<sorin7486> ok
<sorin7486> it's something caled jsvc
<sorin7486> I killed it and it's ok now
<sorin7486> does anybody have any idea what jsvc is ?
<waylandbill> you were not looking for 5393, you were looking for 8080
<sorin7486> I hve the feeling I got hacked
<sorin7486> waylandbill: that 5... is the PID
<sorin7486> :webcache is the port
<runlevelten> you're running something made of java sorin7486...
<waylandbill> sorin7486: yeah you're right. duh. :-)
<runlevelten> you have tomcat?
<waylandbill> jsvc makes java programs load as a daemon.
<sorin7486> runlevelten: I was running tomcat
<sorin7486> yes
<sorin7486> ok..
<sorin7486> I've been running tomcat for some time now
<sorin7486> but I never got this problem
<sorin7486> I think this time was the first time I installed it from the repo
<runlevelten> have you visited http://localhost:8080
<sorin7486> yes
<sorin7486> It gave a blank page
<sorin7486> thank's for the help guys
<runlevelten> np :)
<sorin7486> I learned a few new things tonight
<redshadowhero> I fixed my wireless problem.
<Materials> mommy why is the lying man still in charge of the law
* redshadowhero is confused at the term "lying man"
<chris122380> how do i get antimated wallpaper for KDE?
<chris122380> how do i get antimated wallpaper for KDE?
<chris122380> how do i get animated wallpaper for KDE?
<redshadowhero> how do I stop spam?
<chris122380> can't stop it best is to use a filter
<redshadowhero> !repeat | chris122380
<ubotu> chris122380: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<redshadowhero> That's what I was looking for
<chris122380> that is for ubuntu
<chris122380> not kubuntu
<chris122380> I have searched
<chris122380> use thunderbird for e-mail
<runlevelten> Investigate the desktop configuration options in KDE. You can use all sorts of animations.
<chris122380> has a built in spam filter
<chris122380> how do i get to that?
<chris122380> I'd just like to have some of the animated wallpaper like one sees in vista
<Selrach> question: how do I change the KDE menu sidebar? (the one that defaults to KDE with some gears on the side of the menu)
<redshadowhero> chris122380: the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the interface. I'm sure that if you search the ubuntu site, you may find what you are looking for.
<chris122380> thats the problum is the interface
<chris122380> KDE animated wallpaper and i have looked
<chris122380> thats why I came in hear
<boris_> does anyone have the RAGE PRO ULTRA GL AGP driver for grafical card
<boris_> RAGE 128 PRO ULTRA GL AGP
<venik> I have some picture files on my desktop, and their icons used to show a thumbnail version of the picture.  Now, all of a sudden, the thumbnails are gone.  How do I restore them?
<chris122380> so i take it there is no way to do that
<redshadowhero> like ubotu said, if nobody knows, nobody will answer.
<Sanne> Selrach: what do you want to change?
<chris122380> i whant to have antimated wallpaper
<chris122380> like one sees in vista
<Selrach> Sanne: I want to change the kmenu sidebar, the thing that appear to the left of your kmenu items
<zombielion> ok i have tried to burn dvds from avis. i use devede to convert them well on transformers i tried 3 times and it wouldnt work. if it completed that only happened 1 time when i just tried to convert to mpg instead of the iso, it only had half the movie and it said it was done. and when i did 2 other movies that did convert all the way have lines that run across the screen like you get when you watch tv with bad reception why is
<zombielion> this happening and is there another program other than devede
<Selrach> appears*
<Sanne> Selrach: you can change some things in System Settings->Panel
<Selrach> I've tried looking
<Selrach> i can't find a setting for what i'm wanting to do
<kotul> is there a version of ubuntu that supports the old G3's
<chris122380> yes
<chris122380> power pc version
<Sanne> Selrach: under Panles on the Menu tab you can set how the K-Menu looks and what is shown for the program entries
<redshadowhero> though, it will probably show up as PPC
<Prophezy> oki any soul that can show me how to fix my adept manager?
<kotul> right but the old G3's I've dl'd three different versions oif linux but none of them recognize that old of hardware
<Selrach> Configure - KDE Panel? this it?
<_arafat> hi all! is there a possibility to upgrade _just_ the kernel? (from feisty to gutsy) all other packages should stay feisty-ish
<redshadowhero> Well, it should be supported, I would think, considering that macs keep a standard hardware
<kotul> just trying to check before I spend another useless 3 hours downloading more
<zabadapp> Prophezy: what's wrong?
<Sanne> Selrach: are you in System Settings?
<Selrach> yea
<Prophezy> zabadapp: well i tried to install pidgin.deb and now i cant get in to my adept manager  :(
<Sanne> Selrach: try it, I'm still on Dapper and I guess System Settings changed a bit.
<redshadowhero> kotul: you have downloaded the PPC version, right?
<kotul> yes
<Prophezy> i haved tried to kill it but without resuts
<kotul> of Open suse and YDL
<redshadowhero> kotul: but what about kubuntu?
<kotul> no I dont usually use kubuntu I was checking this channel to see if anyone knew if it was able to run kubuntu
<zabadapp> Prophezy: you don't have an running instance already?
<Prophezy> zabadapp: it says : The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similiar problem
<Prophezy> zabadapp: i haved tried to apt-setup & apt-get update whitout results
<zabadapp> Prophezy: dpkg --configure -a  (is something I tried when running feisty beta and got stuck once)
<kanpachi> hello :)
<kotul> hello
<kanpachi> how is everyone?
<kotul> plotting
<Prophezy> zabadapp: it says : dpkg request operation requires superuser privilege????
<kanpachi> oh
<Raystlin_FM> !aptfix | Prophezy
<ubotu> Prophezy: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kanpachi> i'm having troubles with both ubuntu and kubuntu, i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu thinking it would be faster, and it still feels a bit sluggish though it's a bit better
<rhkfin> Anyone know a software to recover files from a compact flash card, that have already once been overwritten?
<zabadapp> Prophezy: yes, listen to ubotu ^^
<Prophezy> hmmm
<kanpachi> i have an athlon xp 2800 with 512 ram and 80 gb and a geforce 4 mx, could my graphic card holding me back?
<Prophezy> i tried Ubotu . but still unlocked :(
<kotul> nvidia is usually pretty well supported in linux its ati you have to look oput for :)
<Raystlin_FM> Prophezy: what message do you get when you run that command?
<Prophezy> Raystlin : kill process 6012? Y/N
<kanpachi> and still, i have the legacy nvidia driver installed from nvidia.com, the nvidia-glx/legacy didn't do me any good, any way to free more ram on kubuntu?
<rivel> has anyone used kubuntu on a powerpc system?
<Raystlin_FM> Prophezy: answer yes
<rivel> i have a imac and would like to try and install it
<Prophezy> Raystlin : yes, but nothing happens
<kotul> rivel: and I'm doing it on a g3 right now :)
<Raystlin_FM> Prophezy: now run this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kanpachi> any way to free more ram on kubuntu?
<Prophezy> Raystlin: nothing happen.. it only goes back to my name@name prompt
<kanpachi> ??
<kotul> yes
<Prophezy> Raystlin: prophezy@prophezy:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Prophezy> prophezy@prophezy:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Prophezy> prophezy@prophezy:~$
<kotul> kanpachi : http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=24375744
<redshadowhero> !PPC | kotul
<ubotu> kotul: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<redshadowhero> does that help?
<kotul> I do realize what ppc is I'm downloading the ppc version of it right now
<redshadowhero> kotul: the thing I wanted to note is that it was supported by ubuntu/kubuntu
<kotul> I tryed going to th linux channel to see what distro was most compatible
<kotul> and thought to go here so thank you my question is answered
<redshadowhero> kotul: sorry it took so long to get that to you; I have about 500 things that need my attention...
<kotul> np
<hasan> how can i remove all . except last one ?
<hasan> i mean how can i replace all . with _ but excluding last dot and extension part
<zombielion> does anyone use devede
<zabadapp> hasan: give an example
<hasan> hi.world.how.is.it__salkfjalkdsjfasdlk.going.pdf
<hasan> all the dots before .pdf should be replaced with _
<zabadapp> and you want it to become hi_world_how_is_it_kfjdlskjf.pdf ?
<hasan> for all other file extensions too
<soulrider> hello everyone
<kotul> perl!
<hasan> yep that's what i want to do
<kotul> wait I should clarify custom scripting oh joy!
<zabadapp> hasan: that's probably something for a script ... keep looking here, a oneliner may turn up soon
<kotul> hmm actually I might have an program I made awhile ago that could do that with a lttle messing with
<redshadowhero> couldn't you use the sed command for that?
<kotul> oh I was almost looking forward to finding that again :)
<hasan> s/^(?:[^.] +(\.))+\.[^.] +/$1/g
<hasan> does that make it ?
<hasan> how do u test that here?
<Azerias> hi
<redshadowhero> hello
<Azerias> how can I get a list of ALL the commands I have entered into the shell?
<redshadowhero> previously entered?
<redshadowhero> or all the commands that you CAN enter?
<hasan> eval: echo asdkjasf.alskdfja.lkad_askfj10*92384128734.pdf | perl -wple 's/^(?:[^.] +(\.))+\.[^.] +/$1/g'
<hasan> how do u send char for evaluationg from here?
<hasan> echo asdkjasf.alskdfja.lkad_askfj10*92384128734.pdf | perl -wple 's/^(?:[^.] +(\.))+\.[^.] +/$1/g'
<hasan> nope :)
<hasan> boot wake up
<hasan> :))
<hasan> sorry about that i thought i were in perl channel
<hasan> shame on me
<hasan> :)
<hasan> s/^(?:[^.] +(\.))+\.[^.] +/$1/g
<hasan> how do i remove all dots but last one from a file name
<hasan> in fact how can i replace all dots with _ excluding last one ?
<hasan> eval: echo asl.aslkdf.129784912874!'^+!'%!'.asdjfaskl102348790!'^+'&/((+.| perl -wple 's/^(?:[^.] +(\.))+\.[^.] +/$1/g'
<mike> Where is "file-manager super user mode"?
<zabadapp> forward substitution with sed ?  $1 ? \1 ?
<Chousuke> mike: why do you want to manage files in super user mode?
<Sanne> mike: I made a kmenu entry for that myself
<mike> to edit ect
<Chousuke> mike: removing files used by root is usually not useful, and for other things you can just open and editor with kdesu
<Chousuke> owned and an* even
<mike> ok cheers
<Prophezy> btw : do anyone know is theres some software like partition magic for Linux?
<Sanne> mike: you should also have a right click action "edit as root" from normal mode konqueror
<Chousuke> PriceChild: qtparted is a partition editor
<Chousuke> er
<Chousuke> Prophezy: even
<Prophezy> even
<Prophezy> oki i will try thanks
<mike> Sanne: Works well,,cheers
<Sanne> mike: you're welcome :)
<mike> Cannot get beryl working though
<mike> 1400fps
<Sanne> never used that... sorry
<mike> but ati,,hmm
<dwyht_> hola o hello
<zarilion> Is there anyway to get this http://www.datanytt.no/img/art/1185427566.sabayonmenu.png in Kubuntu ? the startmenu that is...
<boris_> what is good download program for kubentu
<boris_> kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to  download
<boris_> allman brothers
<boris_> band
<Admiral_Chicago> zarilion: not that i know of
<Admiral_Chicago> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Admiral_Chicago> that link my help
<zabadapp> hasan: echo "hi.there.all_you.pdf" | sed -e "s/\.\([^.] *\)$/\*\1/" -e "s/\./_/g" -e "s/\*/\./"
<zabadapp> boris_: ktorrent is already included in kubuntu (in menu "internet")
<shinda> quick question from the command line you can use mount -a to remount all drives from fstab, but is there a way to reconnect all other drives ie usb drives etc in similar fasion?
<jimmybondo> How do I find what wireless driver I am running?
<mike> I cannot run "alsaconf" in Kubuntu?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* runlevelten coughs
<draik> What's a good app for brushing up on my typing?
<draik> I'm getting pretty sloppy
<draik> Not to mention dyslexic
<runlevelten> tuxtype \o/
<rdvonz> How do i get to the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu?
<dwyht_> hello
<dwyht_> spani, good
<zabadapp> draik: search Add/Remove Programs for "typing" ... that shows me three different applications
<draik> Thank you zabadapp
<rdvonz> excuse me, How do i get to the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu
<runlevelten> I press alt+f2 and type "restricted-manager"
<rdvonz> thank you
<mike> I cannot run "alsaconf" in Kubuntu? Has it been replaced?
<runlevelten> If that doesn't work, you need to do sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<runlevelten> then try again :)
<rdvonz> ok :)
<jomoz> rdvonz: you can use the "add/remove" programs manager also
<rdvonz> I think I will... apt-get is giving me problems anyways
<rdvonz> I just got wiriless working though... i'm happy :)
<zabadapp> rdvonz: yes, just mark the checkbox for propreitary software
<zabadapp> (or unsupported?)
<rdvonz> They are both checked anyways...
<wimpies> do any of you also experience problems with hotplugging CDs in etch ?
<mike> I am unable to configure alsa
<crimsun> that's a bit vague.
<boris_> how do i ajuste the resoluton of the moitor on kubuntu
<ardchoille> !fixres | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bky> hi. i'm trying to make a theme for my kubuntu but i am having an issue finding one of the images i want to change
<bky> it's the side bar on the start menu. does anyone know where the file for that is?
<zabadapp> boris_: system settings -> monitor & display
<mike> no "alsaconf' hmm
<zabadapp> boris_: if you can't set desired resolution, you may have an nvidia card (or other) but not their closed driver.
<zabadapp> mike: you could install alsa-tools ?
<mike> I have
<crimsun> mike: we don't ship alsaconf.  It's largely useless.
<mike> strange
<crimsun> (alsaconf would be shipped with alsa-utils.)
<zabadapp> (well of course :)
<mike> I have tools installed
<mike> What is the best way to detect and configure sound cards
<crimsun> what do you expect to gain with -tools installed?
<crimsun> let udev do it.
<crimsun> what's the real issue?
<mike> no sound
<crimsun> download http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and execute it.
<rdvonz> I get an error when try to run the restricted drivers manager...
<draik> Is anyone here Linux+ Certified?
<halycon> hey guys how is everyone doing
<halycon> ?
<draik> I'm thinking about going for it, but I want to make sure it means something other than "I have another certificate"
<halycon> I am having problems with the NTFS Configuration Tool
<rdvonz> I get this error when running the restricted driver manager Command 'gksu -D /usr/share/applications/restricted-manager.desktop /usr/bin/restricted-manager ' not found.
<halycon> for some reason it isn't loading at all and I tried looking in the log files for info on whats going on with it and it doesnt have anything that I could see
<rdvonz> Isnt it because of the gksu
<ranjan> hi i cannot see my files on sda5 its a jfs drive any ideas
<ranjan> if i boot to my ubuntu partition i see them, but kubuntu does not show them
<jomoz> rdvonz: actually, I get the same error. NOt sure why (I'm a kubuntu noob) - usually run gentoo.
<rdvonz> jomoz: Im pretty sure its because it's trying to run it as a gnome super user... and we're running kde... not sure how to change it though
<jomoz> yes, I try it in a shell and it says must be run as root.  I'll try to set DISPLAY and run from root shell.
<jomoz> ok.... try "sudo restricted-manager"  in a konsole shell.  this worked for me.
<zabadapp> ranjan: I have an idea ... if a jfs volume becomes "dirty", it will not mount ... if you have jfsutils installed you can get a diagnose (and repair if needed)
<ofir24> hello
<zerosan> Hello
<ranjan> zabadapp: thanks let me try, i have not done it before so i'll need some help,
<ofir24> any 1 here knows the software "eclipse"?
<zerosan> I#ve got a little problem here, I've installed Kubuntu on a vmware, and now I want to install the vmware tools, well it's not working cause of the missing kernel headers, but I can't find them for the kernel "2.6.15-26-386"
<ofir24> did try at www.kernel.org?
<ofir24> (did u)
<zerosan> nope, I didn't, well, I expected the kernel headers in the repository
<ranjan> zabadapp: run jfs_fsck?
<zabadapp> ranjan: sudo apt-get install jfsutils (or via adept (or synaptic)) ... then sudo jfs_fsck -f /dev/sda5 .... I did it once on my mythtv HTPC when the jfs-partition disappeared
<ofir24> any 1 here knows the software "eclipse"?
<dranas> I have a small problem, everynow and then for some reason my computer stops using the ati drivers i install and goes back to using the mesa ones, how do i stop it from doing that?
<zabadapp> you can use -n also .. to for "read only" ... check --help for all options
<ranjan> zabadapp: did that says filesystem is clean
<Expecto> If someone can, I just pastebinned an output for an install simulation, and I'd like someone to double-check it and make sure i'm not gonna screw my system.
<Expecto> http://pastebin.com/d2d965aa8
<zerosan> where can I find the linux-headers for "2.6.15-26-386" ? I somehow can't find them on kernel.org
<zabadapp> ranjan: ok .. for me it said "clean" until I forced check ... but is you /etc/fstab ok? do you ever mount it?
<ranjan> zabadapp: yes its mounted
<zerosan> maybe anyone has a repository where they are included?
<zabadapp> ranjan: but "df" doesn't show it?
<crimsun> zerosan: there're not on kernel.org; they're on archive.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> they're ^
<ranjan> whats df?
<zabadapp> terminal command ... shows all partitions
<ranjan> it shows in storage media but when i double click the drive it shows no files
<zabadapp> (mounted parts,)
<joey__> anyone know what the most versitile linux/unix system is?
<chuck> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ranjan> yes df show it
<chuck> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ranjan> zabadapp: df says 1% use but thats not correct
<zabadapp> ranjan: but it's not just a mountpoint and it really isn't mounted? "df" will show it if really mounted
<zabadapp> ah, ok
<ranjan> zabadapp: don't know what to do :(
<zabadapp> ranjan: i still think you should try a jfs_fsck -f (for forced check, unless you already tried that)
<ranjan> zabadapp: i already did -f and then -a
<zabadapp> sounds bad :-(
<ranjan> do i have to unmount it before
<zabadapp> according to man jfs_fsck, it should only be done on an unmounted system
<ranjan> oops
<zabadapp> since you haven't written anything to the mounted disk nothing should have happened
<stoned> yay! I just got my kubuntu cds in the mail today!
<stoned> is it possible to do a server install on the regular cd
<Minataku> SunOS Usada 4.1.4 2 sun4m << uname -a output from my SPARCstation 10 :3
<stoned> or would ubuntu get installed
<stoned> with gnome and stuff?
<zabadapp> i think not, but the server meta-package can be installed (dont know its name), and the ubuntu-desktop package can be removed .. then its pretty close i think
<truefx> how can i login as root ?
<truefx> in kubuntu ?
<zabadapp> but the server-pkg is online of course and not on you desktop-cd
<draik> does anyone here know of a mobile app for remoting into Kubuntu?
<redshadowhero> other than ssh?
<draik> Can a mobile phone ssh?
<zabadapp> truefx: there is no root ... use "sudo bash" to get a sort of root shell
<truefx> i want to graphically lon on
<truefx> log on
<zabadapp> truefx: or the correct way: sudo -i  ... (just learned)
<truefx> or sudo -s -H
<truefx> without changing current directory
<truefx> but that's not what im asking how can i log on graphically as root
<zabadapp> truefx: you probably must add a root user then ...
<zabadapp> truefx: or correction, make the available root user a user with a homedirectory and so on
<runlevelten> draik: I use midpssh
<draik> !info midpssh
<zabadapp> ah, i think if you change passwd as root, you will turn it into a regular user (it will alter /etc/shadow)
<runlevelten> open source ssh client for mobiles.
<ubotu> Package midpssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<draik> :(
<runlevelten> http://sourceforge.net/projects/midpssh
<runlevelten> It's a J2ME you drop on your mobile phone and run from there.
<runlevelten> That is what you were asking, right?
<runlevelten> "can a mobile ssh"
<runlevelten> *J2ME app
<Minataku> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I thought there was one that told the REAL truth
<Minataku> YOU DO NOT DO EVERYDAY TASKS AS ROOT. EVER.
<draik> runlevelten: JAD or JAR for the phone?
<runlevelten> I use the jar
<draik> Who's trying to use root?
<Minataku> draik: They're gone
<Minataku> Some guy wanted to login to KDE as root
<draik> runlevelten: Thank you. Sorry, I didn't read your other messages.
<stoned> I am root
<draik> Minataku: Why? I hope they fail... miserably!
<runlevelten> draik: np. midpssh ftw.
<Minataku> draik: No clue
<stoned> my root password is so strong no one can crack it or guess it
<draik> Isn't there a way of blocking root altogether?
<runlevelten> there's a VNC client, too, although I've never even tried to use it.
<draik> stoned: pw = brick?
<runlevelten> stoned: pencil
<stoned> its urat0ol
<draik> Not anymore it's not :)
<runlevelten> draik: just installed it in case
<klobster> stoned: pwd == "so strong no one can crack it or guess it"
<stoned> best pw ever
<stoned> I swear
<redshadowhero> pwd == "JDHuih86@KKHkbb65kkh2yYM"
<redshadowhero> MUAHAHAHAHAH
<klobster> pw == *******
<draik> I have winxp in VMware WorkStation... I am having issues connecting to my phone because of a driver (Ipaq). How do I stop it in Kubuntu if it's not listed as a device or anything?
<runlevelten> draik, there are a few open source gems for phones around sf and the wider web.
<stoned> I suppose no one got the joke
<stoned> oh well
<stoned> Lag: 73 (??)
<stoned> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<stoned> no man
<stoned> my password was
<stoned> urat0ol
<stoned> get it
<stoned> u r a tool
<stoned> ?
* stoned gives up
<mneptok> oh thank gawd
* redshadowhero looks at stoned, questioning sanity.
<redshadowhero> just kidding.
<runlevelten> Wow, there's a j2me google talk client.
<hdh> 
<hdh> 
<draik> ...?
<hdh> 
<Minataku> !cn | hdh
<ubotu> hdh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Minataku> truefx: DO NOT USE ROOT FOR EVERYDAY TASKS
<Minataku> Log out NOW and log back in as a normal user account
<joules> the ubuntu  channel doesnt seem to know the answer to this so maybe you guys know i compiled a deb through alien... it seemed to run fine but now it doesnt let me access updates, or synaptic however i cant install it
<stdin> Minataku: preach much :p
<truefx> ???
<truefx> how do u know that i use root account ?
<Minataku> truefx: One, you were asking about it earlier
<Minataku> Two, your identd is "root"
<truefx> :)))
<Minataku> Which is a dead giveaway :3
<truefx> :))
<Minataku> Seriously though
<joules> haha
<Minataku> Bad idea
<dranas> does anyone know how to install cursor themes?
<truefx> ok
<truefx> i see
<Minataku> It's highly recommended that you log out now and use a normal user account
<truefx> why  bad idea
<stdin> joules: try "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal
<Minataku> Using root for everyday tasks is dangerous
<truefx> can u take control of my computer immediately?
<truefx> in what way tell me more about it
<Minataku> Sure, why not
<truefx> i cant hurt myself
<Minataku> Yes, you can
<Minataku> And so can any program you're running
<dranas> you might accidently overwrite a config file and boom
<stdin> truefx: if there is a security hole in the X server, and you're running it as root, then your system can go boom :)
<truefx> but my system is not so valuable
<Minataku> To give you an idea of why... Windows by default runs as root
<truefx> just an ordinary fool linux user
<Minataku> truefx: Yes it is
<Daisuke_Ido> truefx: are you a troll?
<Minataku> I could take it over and make it serve porn
<hacker128> hi
<truefx> i format my computer in every month
<Daisuke_Ido> not a troll, an idiot.
<truefx> the values of bits are not so important
<dranas> omg
<truefx> im an idiot
<dranas> fine run as root
<Minataku> All I'd need you to do is run a rootkit
<truefx> je suis un grand idiot
<Minataku> Lucky I'm not that kind of person
<dranas> when you mess up a config or something and get the black screen of death
<Daisuke_Ido> truefx: as they say in france, LE DUH
<truefx> celui-ci qui peux parler dans plusiers langues
<truefx> como dices ?
<truefx> was soll ich machen jetzt ?
<stdin> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<truefx> :)
<joules> stdin: i guess i was not clear .. this package that i made is not letting me access synaptic and broke my gdtg or w.e so now i cant install or unisntall or update or anything :(
<hacker128> furrfu
<truefx> ok ok
<truefx> ill log out
<truefx> u r very angry about my level of idiotness
<joules> so i want to take that thing off but it wont let me cause i need to reinstall it .. its a vicious circle
<truefx> :)
<hacker128> what message do you get
<Minataku> For the record, I didn't say you were an idiot
<Minataku> Nor do I think you are
<stdin> joules: normally "sudo apt-get -f install" will fix that issue
<Daisuke_Ido> you are displaying the intelligence of "Joe Windowsuser", we'd like to think you have more sense than that.
<hacker128> joules: what message are you getting
<truefx> perl -wnls's/(^.*)idiot(.*)/$1genious$2/g
<joules> hacker128: E: The package z600cups needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<stdin> truefx: wouldn't sed be easier than perl :p
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, you speak perl.  you're a soulless minion of satan, i take it? :)
<hacker128> try dpkg --configure -a
<hacker128> or apt-get remove z600cups
<stdin> joules: it's reccomended to convert the RPMs to a tar for the z600 cups driver, lot less issues
<joules> stdin: E: The package z600cups needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<hacker128> then apt-get install z600cups
<stdin> joules: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/deb/file.deb
<hacker128> yeah.. i feel so stupid now..
<hacker128> but if he cant find an archive, he cant find the deb!
<stdin> hacker128: that seems to be a message from apt/dpkg
<joules> stdin: ah .. im amazed you know about this but my issue is not installing that anymore but its making my update/synaptic work again ill do that tho
<hacker128> try the commands i said a while back.
<stdin> joules: after you resolve the issue, synaptic will work
<hacker128> yup
<dranas> any idea how to install x11 cursurs?
<stdin> joules: synaptic and the like are dumb, they don't deal with errors well
<hacker128> yeah. i use synaptic to find packages : apt-get to install
<hacker128> because adept cant find nothing
<stdin> dranas: system settings  Keyboard & Mouse  Mouse  cursor theme  install new theme
<stdin> hacker128: they both use apt, they both are just frontends to apt
<dranas> oi i feel stupid
<dranas> lol
<hacker128> OK. I have an airport card in my ibook g4. Every time I boot it up, I have to reconfigure my network
<hacker128> Any ideas?
<george2002> hola
<stdin> hacker128: did you use system settings to configure it
<stdin> !es | george2002
<ubotu> george2002: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<george2002> hello
<hacker128> stdin: no. i type sudo wlassistant
<hacker128> iwconfig doesnt work
<dranas> what format should a cursor theme be?
<mmHg> hi all - I'm having a little trouble getting the accelerated nvidia drivers working.  I'm running feisty and using an NV 8600.  I've tried everything from envy on down to a manual installation without any luck.  Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?
<joules> stdin: ok i did that and i think it worked but im still getting this error when i open synaptic "the package z600cups neeeds to be reinstalled, but i have no archive for it""internal eeror opening cache(1) please report"
<stdin> hacker128: system settings  network should work too
<hacker128> i tried... it doesnt.
<stdin> joules: now try "sudo apt-get -f install" see what it says
<stdin> h
<hacker128> also, monitor mode requires a restart to exit.
<stdin> hacker128: hmm, works here. what version of kubuntu?
<hacker128> dapper
<stdin> ahh
<hacker128> i had fiesty
<hacker128> and it worked there.
<joules> still giving me the same error "E: The package z600cups needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<joules> "
<stdin> yeah, dapper isn't great with wireless, I'm not sure there is a way
<hacker128> ok.but it works, other than that. Does 5.04 work
<stdin> joules: ok, was there any messages when you did "sudo dpkg -i ....." ?
<stdin> hacker128: 5.04? that's not supported anymore
<hacker128> i know.
<dranas> how do i manually install cursor themes?
<joules> stdin: ill send you the bin just a sec
<stdin> dranas: you just point the installer at the theme file
<dranas> i did and it says its an invalid theme file
<hacker128> i wasnt going to install it. I just wondered if it was Fiesty is better at wireless of Dapper sucks at wireless.
<stdin> dranas: make sure the theme is for kde3.x
<joules> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31502/
<stdin> hacker128: feisty is 7.04, not 5.04
<hacker128> i konw!
<hacker128> thats know
<hacker128> sorry
<stdin> yeah, feisty should work
<hacker128> oh.
<dranas> im not looking for kde themes its X11 mouse cursor themes
<hacker128> theree is no such thing as x11 cursor themes.
<hacker128> I cant type!
<stdin> joules: that deb has bad scripts, you'll need to remove it
<dranas> then y does it say it on kde-look as X11 mouse themes?
<joules> stdin: i want to remove it thats what i have been trying to do for the past 2 hours
<joules> but it just wont!
<stdin> joules: yeah, I'm looking at the scripts for it so you can
<ekrengel> where do i find out what version of kde im running?
<stdin> ekrengel: "kde-config --version" or "Help -> About KDE" from any KDE app
<ekrengel> thanks
<stdin> joules: ok, open konsole, in there type "echo "" | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.{postrm,postinst}" (copy and paste between the 1st and last quotes)
<stdin> ^all on one line
<joules> stdin: nothing happened
<stdin> joules: good :), now try "sudo dpkg -r z600cups" to remove the package
<stdin> joules: then follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<joules> it said error processing z600cups
<joules> (remove)
<stdin> post it to pastebin for me
<joules> stdin:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<stdin> joules: ok, try installing it again then, with dpkg -i , see if that helps
<joules> stdin: same error i got the first time i thought we established this was a bad deb
<stdin> hmm
<makuseru> how do i remove a package with dpkg?
<stoned> I have a regular ubuntu cd, can I install ubuntu without gnome?
<stoned> is there a way to pass the kernel boot params?
<Biovore> yes
<stone_> you looking for kde stoned?
<joules> i thought it was sudo dpkg -r <package>
<makuseru> thank you
<stoned> I boot with the cd and I only see a graphical menu with no option to enter params
<Biovore> stoned: if you want to install a miniumal system (no graphics) try that alternate installer
<stoned> stone_: yes I am, but I don't want to install gnome along with the cd and then remove it
<stoned> Biovore: I ordered the cds
<Daisuke_Ido> so download a kubuntu iso >_>
<stoned> only have ubuntu
<stoned> no burner
<stdin> joules: ok, try this then (replacing file.deb with the path to the z600cups file). "sudo dpkg --unpack file.deb" then "echo "" | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postinstall " then "dpkg --configure z600cups"
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a bummer
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're pretty much SOL.
<stoned> I could always install ubuntu in a chroot
<stoned> well I dunno
<Biovore> stoned: install it and then remove gnome-desktop and install kubuntu-desktop after you reboot.
<stdin> makuseru: sudo dpkg -r PackageName
<stoned> I have issues with amd64
<stoned> Biovore: I have a core 2 e6300 @ 3.5ghz and amd64 keeps being extremely unstable or me
<stoned> for*
<stoned> Biovore: however 32bit runs beautifully, rock solid
<stoned> I bought this cpu so I could OC it
<stoned> however i seems I might have to clock down to use amd64
<stoned> which to me defeats the purpose.  sorry for takin gup so many lines but I have an itcy pinky and it keeps hitting enter.
<stoned> the piont is, I dunno wtf to do
<Biovore> stoned: the 64bit works different..
<stoned> so it is hardware related with 64 bit isn't it?
<Biovore> Its technicaly a new architecture..
<Biovore> intell machines that are 64bit are known as EMT64
<Biovore> they technicaly should be compatiable with AMD64.. but there are differences..
<stoned> I am aware
<stoned> I'm talking about my memory at such high clockspeeds
<Biovore> I have dapper working fine on AMD64
<stoned> more than likely its memory issues under 64bit
<raw700> my cardbus doesn't load, and my bios uses APM, but only ACPI is trying to load, any help ?
<stone_> anyone know how to get beryl or compiz working properly on kubuntu?
<Biovore> Having 64bit accumulators and multipliers only helps on certain processing task.. the boost isn't all the much.. And the memory requirements for some things now double..
<stoned> I have not yet however tested amd64 with default fsb:dram
<Biovore> could be that the rax/rab register operations won't work right when you overclock..
<stdin> stone_: for help with beryl/compiz, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<stoned> its something alright
<joules> stdin: it doesnt let me enter the first line .. without giving me the error
<stdin> what error?
<stoned> stdin: hey there
<stdin> hey :)
<stoned> Biovore: I did notice a lot of speed increase while compiling software under amd64
<stoned> Biovore: it was freaking > >>> >>>>FAST!
<stone_> no one wanted to help me in #ubuntu-effects forum
<stdin> huh, no one wants to help you??
<stone_> trying to get beryl working
<stdin> how are you installing it? and on what version of kubuntu?
<stone_> used add/remove programs and on fiesty
<joules> stdin:  what would be the whole command line for the command  --force-remove-reinstreq
<stdin> joules: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq z600cups
<stdin> stone_: what's not working?
<stone_> first no bar at the top of windows, then just a white screen
<stdin> stone_: what graphics hardware?
<stone_> Nvidia MX4000
<stdin> stone_: have you got the binary driver?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to need the legacy driver -_-
<stone_> open konsole and type "sudo apt-get install nvidia glx-legacy" right?
<stdin> stone_: nvidia-glx-legacy
<stone_> Get some kind of error about unmet dependencies...
<stdin> stone_: pastebin it
<mankeletor> anybody knows a nice network monitor?
<stdin> mankeletor: knetload
<joules> stdin: yap that didnt work ....
<stone_> looks like the error had to do with sunjava5
<stdin> joules: what was the output ?
<mankeletor> i'll check it out, thanks stdin =)
<voidmage> this is very strange
<stdin> stone_: pastebin the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joules> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31508/
<voidmage> if I have kpdf open for a long period of time the sound system stops working until i kill kpdf
<stone_> one sec...I think I fixed the error...
<voidmage> feisty and gutsy
<stone_> how's gusty?
<stone_> I haven't checked it out yet
<voidmage> pretty stable, but i still can't recommend it per community policy
<voidmage> :P
<voidmage> do not use on production systems, etc
<Daisuke_Ido> heh, gusty
<stone_> I'm still really new to linux, kde, ubuntu, etc.
<stdin> joules: try "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postinstall" at the top put in "#!/bin/sh" then on the line under it, put "exit 0", then press Ctrl-O then Ctrl-X
<Daisuke_Ido> gusty gibbon...  that just offers up a mental picture of an animal with bad gas :\
<stdin> stone_: then try the removal command again
<draik> Hello stdin
<stdin> hi draik
<stone_> you want me to remove beryl now or try the nvidia update?
<stdin> stone_: well, 1st try the update
<joules> stdin: ok done
<stone_> had to restart x window cause of beryl
<stone_> so, should I remove it and then try to reinstall?
<stdin> joules: try "sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq z600cups" again
<stdin> stone_: shouldn't matter
<stone_> k, so what is the next step to getting it to work?
<stdin> stone_: after you've setup nvidia, you should install "beryl", "emerald" and "emerald-themes" (or make sure they are installed)
<draik> stone_: I have an nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE (nvidia-glx-new)
<stone_> use adept to get emerald?
<joules> stdin:  hold on i think i got it to finally install
<draik> stone_: My first issue what that I didn't have the right nvidia-glx-??? package installed
<stdin> stone_: use apt-get, it'll post any errors then
<stone_> Draik, you know how to determine if I have the right one?
<draik> stone_: I had to use the CLI to revert to basics and then install the correct nvidia-glx-??? package
<stone_> I'm using nvidia MX4000
<stdin> joules: it won't be properly installed with that. follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<draik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joules> stdin: really wish i had seen that before
<draik> stone_: Try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<draik> stone_: From the website::: Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
<stone_> says I already have newest version
<draik> Then you should be fine
<stone_> Still can't get beryl working.  lose window decoration
<stdin> make sure you've ran the setup command
<joules> stdin: see what i did was make .debs from those rpms
<draik> stone_: Do you mean you have no borders on the windows?
<stone_> correct
<stdin> joules: yeah, with some things converting to debs just won't work. especially for old packages (like the z600 driver)
<draik> EASY fix... Sorry for the runaround
<stone_> according to adept I did not have emerald themes installed
<stone_> installing now
<stone_> done
<draik> stone_: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"
<stdin> stone_: make sure you are using the nvidia driver, installing it is not enough
<draik> That will fix it for you stone_
<draik> stone_: You will need the 2nd part (after &&) to have the borders
<stone_> says linux is already newest version, and nvidia-xconfig command is not found
<mike__> Where can i set the screensaver?
<mike__> new install
<mike__> Cannot find it in system settings
<stone_> do I need to make sure I have "restricted components" enables?
<stone_> *enabled
<stdin> mike__: it's under "desktop" in "look and feel"
<draik> stone_: nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<mike__> cheers draik ,,founf it
<draik> mike__: .....??? o.O
<mike__> lol
<stone_> how do I paste what my error says?
<stone_> for you to see?
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> !pastebin | stone_
<ubotu> stone_: please see above
<george2002> hola
<mike__> sorry ,,meant stdin
<draik> Hello george2002
<draik> NP mike__
<george2002> hello draik
<george2002> channel spani?
<stdin> !es | george2002
<ubotu> george2002: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mike__> pclos crappe on my new lappy,Kubuntu has been good
<arun> How do I find out which ports are open for me?
<george2002> ok
<draik> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<george2002> good
<stone_> what is the syntax?
<stdin> arun: sudo netstat -lnp
<draik> none/text
<arun> what am i looking for here
<arun> stdin: all of them say streaming + listening
<stone_> then download as text?
<arun> that's a good thing right
<stone_> sorry, I'm still new
<draik> Just give us the link
<stdin> arun: look in the top part, with "Active Internet connections (only servers)"
<draik> stone_: Once you create the post, give us the link
<stone_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31510/
<arun> stdin: if i enter that port in azureus, it says 'nat error'
<draik> stone_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<draik> THEN...
<draik> stone_: nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<stdin> arun: are you behind a firewall/router ?
<joules> stdin: thanks for your helppp :)
<draik> stone_: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<stone_> Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-xconfig --help` for usage information.
<draik> Did you install nvidia-xconfig ?
<arun> stdin: i think so, not sure.. any way i can disable the firewall or open some ports?
<stone_> yes, says it is the most current version
<stone_> do I need to restart x window?
<stdin> arun: you have to configure your router to forward the ports you need to your IP address
<draik> stone_: That might work. But it should let you do something either way.
<steve__> i do i find out what my port number is
<draik> arun: portforward.com has detailed instructions for any modem/router and app
<arun> draik: thanks
<stdin> steve__: it'll be in the azureus settings
<draik> arun: NP. Saved myself some strenuous times with that site
<stone_> maybe I need glx-new?
<steve__> what is azureus
<stone_> torrent downloader...I think
<voidmage> steve__: azureus is a torrent client
<stone_> Steve, I'm using utorrent
<stone_> wine opened it just fine
<steve__> im using ktorrent
<steve__> i found it
<stone_> ktorrent seemed to be really slow for me
<stdin> the client doesn't effect the speed, it's the number/quality of the seeders
<stone_> draik, any other thoughts?
<draik> stone_: Sorry, I'm out of ideas other than a restart
<stone_> maybe I should just completely remove beryl and nvidia drivers and start over?
<stone_> maybe compiz will work better
<michael__> hi
<michael__> i am having trouble with libstdc++6
<hitmanWilly> michael__, what's the issue?
<michael__> i wanted to install latest version of firefox
<michael__> and when i compile libstdc++6 is not found
<michael__> i think i installed gcc
<michael__> and it says it can't find any c compiler
<steve__> howdo i figure out the port number of my friends dell laptop(its windows os)
<draik> stone_: Beryl has been discontinued. Compiz is continuing. Could have something to do with that.
<draik> steve__: That's is too vague. The port for what?
<hitmanWilly> michael__, install build-essential
<steve__> like his ip (already known) and port number
<stone_> I'll try compiz
<stone_> thanks
<stone_> do you know if I still need the nvidia drivers?
<draik> steve__: You just asked: "My friend is flying into a big international airport and I want to know which door he will be coming out from.
<draik> stone_: Yes, you will.
<hitmanWilly> michael__, and if that doesn't fix it, install libstdc++6-dev
<draik> steve__: You have yet to provide the reason for the port (the airline)
<stone_> the legacy driver, right?
<draik> stone_: That is correct
<steve__> nevermind i got my bad
<michael__> ok
<stone_> cool, thanks.
<draik> NP, best of luck
<michael__> hey does anyone know how to install xfce ontop of kubuntu
<draik> BTW, confirm with someone else that you are in deed on the legacy chipset. I may be wrong and that is why it's not working
<draik> michael__: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> michael__, either xfce by itself, or xubuntu-desktop
<draik> michael__: I have it installed
<ice9__> anybody know anything about the Gens emulator? Getting some cackly sounds
<hitmanWilly> ice9__, it may just have buggy sound implementation
<ice9__> well the thing is, when I minimize it, the sound is fine and crystal clear
<michael__> tried that
<michael__> it can't find the package
<ice9__> but when I bring it up again, its distorted
<draik> michael__: which package?
<draik> !xubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> !find libstdc++6-dev
<michael__> xubuntu-desktop
<draik> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ubotu> File libstdc++6-dev found in libstdc++6-dev
<michael__> maybe there is something wrong sith my sources.list
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<hitmanWilly> michael__, are you sure you typed it right?
<draik> Yeah, what hitmanWilly said.
<michael__> yes
<draik> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<draik> Copy and paste that
<michael__> let me try it again
<michael__> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<michael__> that is what it said
<michael__> i copy pasted what you wrote
<Expecto> anyone have a clue why my super key wouldn't work?
<aib> michael__ i would like to see the output of `ls /usr/lib | grep libstdc++'
<stone_> now it is telling me that "glx-new" is interfering with "legacy" install
<michael__> ok
<stone_> I tried to remove "glx-new" and it says that it is not installed
<draik> stone_: Then that means that you've had -new installed the whole time
<draik> Removed -new and install -legacy
<draik> stone_: Ok.
<michael__> libstdc++.so.6
<michael__> libstdc++.so.6.0.7
<stone_> when I try to remove it tells me that there is no "glx-new"
<draik> Install -legacy. It will automatically remove -new
<michael__> that is waht it said
<stone_> Cant install legacy because it is interfering with -new
<stone_> I'll fully install -new then try to remove it
<draik> Select Y for yes
<draik> It will remove -new and install -legacy
<michael__> hey do you guys mind if you show me your sources.list file??
<draik> michael__: Not a problem...
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<michael__> ok
<steve__> my firend is controlling my conputer with his laptop, how do i do that to his computer and how can we share files?
<Sorrento|> Hi, I got lost power to my machine while doing an update, and now I am getting the error: Reading Package Lists... Error!
<Sorrento|> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<draik> michael__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31515/
<Sorrento|> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<michael__> ok
<Sorrento|> e: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Sorrento|> How would I fix this?
<draik> steve__: 1) you're desktop sharing/streaming 2)Cannot file share through stream/sharing 3)You sure you want to open up to someone?
<steve__> yeah he is right next to me
<draik> !ssh | steve__
<ubotu> steve__: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<steve__> will gftp work for that yo
<steve__> to*
<dem0nseed> im going to have to have you on the phone when i do it because if it fails you can still be in irc askin i will have no os
<dem0nseed> opps
<dem0nseed> i installed ubuntu and shit but when i type startx its like starting gui then it just stops with screen black something about i need to start my gui engin
<NickPresta> dem0nseed, you're going to have to be more descriptive and tell us the last few things you did to mess up X
<draik> dem0nseed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sorrento|> hello?
<michael__> ok i used aptitude install xubuntu-desktop and it had dependency problems and in the resolution it is gonna remove lots of packages
<thunderbolt> Sorrento|: Have you tried an apt-get update?
<michael__> and it says it is gonna break up my system
<michael__> is there anyway around that
<Sorrento|> thunderbolt: yes, still gives me the same error
<thunderbolt> Hrrm...
* thunderbolt doesn't know what to do next.
<michael__> helo anyone?
<michael__> ok,can anyone tell me eher i can find the .deb files of xfce?? can i use them to install xfce??
<mike> check synaptic
<steve__> draik> the reason for the port number is to connect to his comp with gftp and transfer files
<draik> PortForward.com is your friend
<jetsaredim> is there a package for knetworkmanager 0.2
<steve__> how i we know which port to use for file sharing
<draik> Just a random question. Does anyone know where I can get a sound clip of when the Transformers when they go from robot form to their "alter ego"?
<thunderbolt> The Interweb?
* thunderbolt grins
<draik> thunderbolt: I am trying but cannot find the right keywords, I guess.
<thunderbolt> transformers sound effect?
<thunderbolt> You may want to try seibertron.com or bigbot...they might have something in the message boards
<Q9er> how can i connect to my friends dell notebook
<Karti> Hi all. apart from opening my PC is there any way on the command line that I can use to find out what type of memory I have, ie ddr 3200 etc? Many thanks
<mike> Looking for a fix ,,alsa problem,no sound,onboard hda,,sb450 sound
<mike> Any links would be awsm
<slacker404> whats the kubuntu package for mpg4's etc ?
<wolferine> slacker404, google 'ubuntu guide'
<wolferine> it will help setup packages
<slacker404> im ujs curious what the package for mpg4 stuff is but yea :P
<malek> hello
<underdog5004> man, this place just died!
<stdin> we solved all the problems \o/ :)
<ice9__> anybody know anything about the Gens emulator? Getting some cackly sounds
<ice9__> well the thing is, when I minimize it, the sound is fine and crystal clear
<ice9__> but when I bring it up again, its distorted
<yuan> dying...............
<yuan> nobody here........
<Admiral_Chicago> i fixed all the kubuntu problems in one command
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo rm -r /*
<Admiral_Chicago> don't run that on your computer btw
<Admiral_Chicago> that'll delete everything
<underdog5004> not everything...just everything up to /usr/bin/rm
<underdog5004> ha ha
<underdog5004> but it'll kill your system, no doubt
<Admiral_Chicago> you're right...
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo rm -rf /
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> but you still shouldn't run that
<Admiral_Chicago>  /join #ubuntu-chicago
<stdin> underdog5004: actually, it will remove everything, as "rm" will be loaded in to the memory, then run
<underdog5004> oh
<stdin> that's how you _can_ remove "linux-image-$(uname -r)" while running it (tho it's probably not good to do that)
<Jeff_Mitchell> anyone know how to fix the OpenOffice (V2.2) spellchecker in Kubuntu 7.04? i managed to fix this on Ubuntu Dapper by using the "install new dictionaries" wizard, but in Kubuntu 7.04 it crashes. maybe because its OO V2.2? ideas please?
<curt> anyone know how to disable the scroll wheel click?
<_4strO> curt: probably by modifiying the line : Option    "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"  in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Jeff_Mitchell> anyone know how to fix the OpenOffice (V2.2) spellchecker in Kubuntu 7.04? i managed to fix this on Ubuntu Dapper by using the "install new dictionaries" wizard, but in Kubuntu 7.04 it crashes. maybe because its OO V2.2? ideas please?
<stdin> Jeff_Mitchell: check the bugtracker on launchpad and see if it's been reported, if not then report it.
<stdin> Jeff_Mitchell: you can also ask on answers.launchpad.net
<Jeff_Mitchell> ok cheers. Kubuntu bug reports still go on "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu" right? because "https://launchpad.net/kubuntu" doesn't exist.
<stdin> Jeff_Mitchell: well it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu now
<kraut> moin
<curt> anyone know how to get kopete to connect all?
<_4strO> curt: is it ok for your mouse button config ?
<curt> still working on that
<curt> how do i edit that file
<_4strO> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_4strO> (in a terminal)
<_4strO> so you may just change the true in false
<iwmne> hey~ distibution upgrade has hung at 99% on cleaning up.. showing "Searching for obsolete software"..
<curt> k sweet, that worked
<Jeff_Mitchell> curt: is your status set to "online" in kopete?
<curt> ....
<curt> sigh
<curt> thanks
<Ragol> hi guys
<Jeff_Mitchell> even i didn't know that at first... i've only been using kubuntu for about a week. so don't feel too stupid :-)
<Jeff_Mitchell> who else here is alive?
<pag> o/
<curt> i'm alive
* Hobbsee is dead.
<Zasch> Hello
<pag> hi Zasch
<Zasch> I'm not sure if this is the proper place to come to, since I installed Ubuntu and then KDE, but...
<Zasch> How do I make Firefox my default browser?
<Jeff_Mitchell> edit>preferences? (from within firefox)
<pag> Zasch, system settings -> default apps
<Jeff_Mitchell> under the "general" tab
<Jeff_Mitchell> ... or that
<Zasch> In system settings, I type in "firefox" for my web browser, but links in say Pidgin still open up in Konqueror
<curt> trying to get automatix2 downloaded, can anyone else open the link?
<pag> !automatix | curt
<ubotu> curt: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<curt> hmm
<curt> okay.
<curt> how can i get codecs to watch video files then
<Zasch> Although...Is Konqueror superior to Firefox?
<llutz> Zasch:change it in pidgins config
<pag> curt, what video? .avi .wmv or..?
<curt> all of the above plus mpgs don't work
<pag> Zasch, if you don't need FF extesions then you might prefer Konq
<pag> !avi | curt
<ubotu> curt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zasch> What are some problems with running KDE on top of an Ubuntu install?
<pag> Zasch, the only 'problem' will be that the menus are bloated
<Zasch> Everyone keeps telling me about how Amarok is so much superior to Rhythmbox, but I can't seem to get it to work. I try to open /media/IPOD, but then it says it can't play Mp3 files and promptly crashes
<pag> Zasch, and if you use GDM instead of KDM then KDE might have some logout issues
<pag> Zasch, enable multiverse
<Zasch> I don't know what "GDM", "KDM", or "multiverse" mean. Sorry, I'm completely new at Ubuntu, and thus even more new at KDE
<pag> Zasch, the thing you are experiencing is a pretty well known bug among developers, so don't worry, it'll be fixed sooner or later
<pag> !multiverse | Zasch
<ubotu> Zasch: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Zasch> I switched to KDE because I prefer the GUI options that it gives me. Is this a bad reason, and could Gnome replicate the same thing?
<pag> Zasch, gnome really lacks of config options, so it probaly couldn't.
<mumificirani> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dalfos>  
<pag> !ru | dalfos
<ubotu> dalfos:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dalfos>     sendmail?
<pag> dalfos, please, only English here
<mumificirani> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<dalfos> can you help me with sendmail?
<curt> pag, those pages you gave me really didnt have any instructions on how to get video working
<pag> curt, enable all the repositories and install libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<curt> wha...
<pag> !reos | curt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ragol> any idea why my kubuntu says that the resolution is 1600x1200 even though it really is 1280x1024? and if I lower the setting from the 'Monitor&display' section of the system settings, then the resolution will be lower also, but of course not the same than the computer says...
<Ragol> this is a brand new lenovo thinkcentre with some ati video card
<Ragol> this isn't a nice situation, because my tft would really like to have 1600x1200 resolution :)
<fotoflo> hey gftp keeps crashing on me. is there a better FTP gui for KDE?
<stdin> fotoflo: konqueror
<fotoflo> err...
<hangthedj> kftpgrabber or kasablanca
<curt> ... seriously, playing a video file shouldn't be this hard.
<hangthedj> but i perfer konqueror as well.
<Jeff_Mitchell> Ragol: have you tried doing stuff with xorg.conf? also, what is your experience level with linux?
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: I've been using linux for maybe 8-9 years, so have some experience
<llutz> curt: if they all would use open standards it wouldn't be this hard. proprietary codecs need more effort :(
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: probably one of the problems may be, that for some weird reason, can use only vesa drivers
<Ragol> if I choose ati drivers, computer tries to use them, but won't work, so reverts (right word?) back to vesa
<Jeff_Mitchell> lol 8-9 years? ok... i won't even try to help. damn, there's more of you people than i though! :(
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: well... I'm not saying I know much ;)
<Ragol> I used to know, now I probably now more about windows *sigh* because of my day job
<cornelius_> c
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: so, if you have any ideas, they would be nice to know
<Ragol> my xorg.conf is here: http://www.students.tut.fi/~rajala37/temp/xorg.conf
<Jeff_Mitchell> if it can't be fixed via xorg.conf, then its probably a driver-related thingy...
<llutz> Ragol: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<Jeff_Mitchell> Ragol: is that your up-to-date xorg.conf file that you're using now?
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: at least that's the one I found at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ragol> and I reinstalled this computer a couple of days ago
<Ragol> brb
<fotoflo> Konq doesnt read the MOTD or display all the ftp read  stuff...
<jussi01> !ftpd | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Ragol> okay, now have also this irssi running inside a screen so can better tune this thing :)
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fotoflo> jussi01, not looking for servers, looking or clients
<fotoflo> ok thanks
<jussi01> :)
<fotoflo> !Kasablanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<curt_> okay. so as far as playing videos, i still don't know whats wrong
<Jeff_Mitchell> Ragol: have you read about editing xorg.conf? because that's a more effective (and more dangerous) way of changing your resolution
<curt_> i trieddoing the repos thing and my station crashesd
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: I tried to look my current xorg.conf that I posted on the net, but couldn't find any "problems" with it
<Jeff_Mitchell> find where it has the text which is enclosed in the braces: {Section "Monitor"}
<llutz> Ragol: you'll have to check which graphics chipset you have and which of the ati-drivers support it (ati/fglrx)
<Ragol> llutz: I've tried all drivers the system settings have, ati (vesa), ati (fglrx), ati (fbdev)
<fotoflo> whats the diff between passive mode and active mode in FTP?
<Ragol> Jeff_Mitchell: yep, any problems there, or something?
<Jeff_Mitchell> well, i managed to fix my resolution and monitor refreshrate by editing xorg.conf but i don't know if it will work for you, because you may not have the right drivers.
<Jeff_Mitchell> i found a "modeline generator" some place on the net, which generated a line of code which then goes into xorg.conf. and then it fixed my settings... editing xorg.conf isn't always healthy, and i'm 16. so i recommend speaking to someone else about it.
<Ragol> no problem :)
<Jeff_Mitchell> but i could send you some useful links
<Jeff_Mitchell> read this, but be careful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<silicon_> ?
<llutz> if the driver is always being resetted to "vesa" your system hasn't any working ati-driver supporting your video-card
<BaLi^^> hi to all
<Jeff_Mitchell> llutz: yeah, but he hasn't tried editing xorg.conf yet. shouldn't he try and do that before he tries fiddling with drivers?
<Jeff_Mitchell> hi to BaLi^^
<Ragol> I think that my problem may be somehow related to the fact that the motherboard has an integrated video chip and this "external" ati card
<llutz> Jeff_Mitchell: he has, as he wrote before
<Ragol> llutz: yep, I also thought that
<BaLi^^> somebody know how migrate from red hat to ubuntu?
<Ragol> now I'm playing with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<over30feet> Any one here
<llutz> Ragol: you cannot disable the internal card in Bios-settings?
<over30feet> what type of card is it?
<Ragol> llutz: I thought that because the ati card is working at least somehow I thought that it would not be a problem, but have to check
<Ragol> I'll reboot this now and check the bios
<BaLi^^> somebody know how migrate the user from red hat to ubuntu?
<Shan_> can someone help? BIOS shows my new drive as Secondary SLAVE but sudo fdisk -l wont show it at all
<Shan_> anyone?
<Prophez1> Do anyone know which command i can use to do a screendump?
<stdin> Prophez1: ksnapshot ?
<Shan_> Prophez1, dont know a command but theres a util in Accessories that lets you take a snapshot
<Prophez1> yes
<Prophez1> just wonder if there is faster command then snapshop
<Shan_> Prt Scr is the hotkey for it
<stdin> Prophez1: the printscreen button not working?
<Prophez1> stdin: i tried, but all i get its some files that i couldn open
<stdin> Prophez1: huh? what do you mean? I press PrtScr and ksnapshot comes up
<Prophez1> oki, so you have to have snapshop installed
<Prophez1> i havent ;)
<Prophez1> well i think i have to have it installed then :)
<stdin> Prophez1: umm, ksnapshot is installed by default
<Prophez1> yes i took it away i thought i coud use the prt scr without it
<Prophez1> hehe
<Prophez1> sometimes the fastest way is the complicated way :P
<Ragol> okay, back
<Ragol> now it's working
<Ragol> but, not the ati card
<stdin> Prophez1: the "other" way is to use prtscr, then paste that in to a graphics app, then save it
<Ragol> I took the ati away and use the integrated card with vesa drivers...
<Ragol> but, I'm not playing with this computer or anything, so don't need fancy 3D acc stuff or anything
<Prophez1> stdin yes like windows shi* ... *ops... i mean our neightbour windows* :D
<Ragol> thanks guys for the thoughts
<Ragol> and I created the new xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Prophezy> damn, the whole system crashes for me :(
<waylandbill> Prophezy: the livecd crashes?
<Prophezy> waylandbill : no the system, it restarted the computer by itselfs and the CPU was warm like the sun :(
<waylandbill> Prophezy: cpu cooler fan still working?
<Prophezy> waylandbill yes it still work
<Prophezy> waylandbill: the CPU starts to be warm when i open adept-manager or terminal ?????
<Prophezy> but when i close the programs .. the cpu will be normal again
<waylandbill> Prophezy: I assume this isn't an older computer. Did you just install the system recently?
<Prophezy> waylandbill yes this is a new 3 month old laptop from fujitsu siemens
<Prophezy> and i use Kubuntu
<waylandbill> Prophezy: just recently installed, or have you been running it for a while?
<Prophezy> 7 days now
<Prophezy> The problem started when the adept-manager crashed
<Prophezy> well it still not workin :(
<Prophezy> and i haved tried all the commands i got
<lol> kann mir einer mit wien helfen???
<lol> wine
<Prophezy> lol : sorry i cant speak german ;)
<waylandbill> Prophezy: did you ever check the media you used to install for correct md5 sum?
<Prophezy> waylandbill. you mean the install cd?
<waylandbill> correct.
<Prophezy> waylandbill: yes everything was workin perfect until i tried to install the Pidgin.deb from the pidgin site
<mumificirani> Anybody here? I have a little problem
<pag> mumificirani, just ask your question; it increases the odds someone will answer
<mumificirani> lol
<mumificirani> well when I turn off the computer, and turn it on
<mumificirani> it loads the desktop just like it was before it was turend off
<mumificirani> is there any way to boot up KDE with no open programs?
<pag> mumificirani, systemsettings -> andvanced -> sessions -> Start with empty session
<mumificirani> pag thnaks a bunch :)
<pag> np :)
<_mEo> Hi, I am trying to test kde4, but when I launch it, it gets stuck on 'initialising system components(or services can't remember)
<_mEo> Is there something basic i may have done wrong
<HiChewLove> #trot
<pag> _mEo, it's really hard to tell what might be the problem, since KDE4 is alpha software and it isn't even supposed to work (easily)
<waveler> how do i install creative live souncard?
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> anyone here uses a blackberry as bluetooth dial up networking device?
<prakteon> 
<prakteon>      
<runlevelten> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<runlevelten> :)
<momon> aight
<lol_> habe auf java.com
<lol_> ne anleitung ^^
<lol_> aber
<lol_> wie is mein root pw?
<lol_> da steht stndig es ist falsch
<lol_> stimmt aber net
<lol_> hrt ma damit auf !!!
<lol_> afk
<sveweck> Hi. I have 2 Kubuntu PCs connected in a LAN. What's the best way to make all data from them available on both (ideally should work even when one of them is running Windows XP)?
<sveweck> Should I just install a SMB server, then enable "simple filesharing" in systemsettings?
<lol_> gehen eig auch spiele?
<lol_> auf wine
<lol_> sagt ma
<sveweck> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sveweck> lol_: ^
<Lustblader> hello ppl
<Lustblader> how come no1 talking here?
<mumificirani> they talk if they need help
<Lustblader> that's nice
<sveweck> Guys, I installed servers for NFS and SMB and enabled filesharing for /home/me/ for both in systemsettings. The other PC, however, doesn't see the shares in smb:/ and nfs:/. What am I doing wrong?
<sveweck> (worked fine in Windows)
<Lustblader> no idea man sveweck
<Lustblader> try the ubuntu channel
<[NL] Jazz> Hello guys:)
<sveweck> Lustblader: ok
<sveweck> hi [NL] Jazz
<Lustblader> hi [NL] Jazz
<[NL] Jazz> i would like to upgrade my bios - the linux way
<[NL] Jazz> does someone have any experience with this?
<[NL] Jazz> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[NL] Jazz> I've found something about a 'nvram' device
<ismael_> Materials:
<[NL] Jazz> but that doesn't work for me (or i did it wrong)
<[NL] Jazz> and i tried flashrom (linuxbios utility)
<[NL] Jazz> wich alse didn't work
<[NL] Jazz> which also*
<ismael_> How  can I sincronyze my phone sony ericson with kontact using multisync?
<Lustblader> /exit
<Prophezy> !adpt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Prophezy> hmm can anyone the command for adept-manager?
<pag> Prophezy, kdesu adept_manager
<Prophezy> thanks pag
<Lustblader> hey
<Lustblader> any1 know how to get my 5 button mouse running in kubuntu?
<pag> !mouse | Lustblader
<ubotu> Lustblader: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Lustblader> thx ubotu
<hunkil> hi, need help with samba.. can anyone help?
<Lustblader> sorry man
<nkalinic> !samba | hunkil
<ubotu> hunkil: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nkalinic> farther than that I don't know =)
<nkalinic> !inkspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inkspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nkalinic> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<hunkil> ubotu: well, my problem is that i can get rid of the login promt when trying acces my shares from windows machine.. i set security to "share" a still doesnt work
<Azzco> hunkil:  ubotu is a bot...
<hunkil> eh
<eespinosa> heloss
<yamal> hunkil: so you just want to allow access to a share without password?
<hunkil> yamal: exactly.. but that pesky login prompt keeps appearing and i dont do why
<yamal> hunkil: I'll post an example
<hunkil> yamal: ok
<yamal> taken from my config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31538/
<yamal> obviously, you will have to modify to suite your network setup and preferences. And remove the comment "#" at the start of the lines
<hunkil> yamal: thank you very much:) gimme a sec, im gonna try
<boris_> how can I set up skyipe for kubuntu
<laur> boris_ you just install it
<Azzco> boris google for medibuntu
<boris_> i am a genius
<boris_> :)
<hunkil> yamal: prompt again:( i tried it, then reloaded smb.conf by 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload'
<yamal> hunkil: let me see if there's more to it then
<boris_> and what do i do now, i got skype-1.4.074.deb
<boris_> i can not open it
<Lynoure> sudo dpkg --install skype-1.4.074.deb   if you trust the package and you want to install it
<boris_> it says thet  serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java6-bin' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed
<boris_> no skype
<boris_> :(
<yamal> hunkil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31540/
<yamal> hunkil: also realize that windows might be to blame; try with a linux client as well if you can (konqueror or so)
<hunkil> yamal: thanks for help again
<Lynoure> boris_: yes, you have to install the requirements manually when you install packages manually. Following the skype howto should get you there
<boris_> thx
<Lynoure> boris_: I'd walk you through it, but busy day at work.
<boris_> work,work
<boris_> or
<boris_> delo,delo
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<ksivaji> how to connect database and web page
* genii sips a large coffee
<mike> My laptop locks up with a blank screen on shut down?
<Daisuke_Ido> was that a question or a statement?
<mike> q
<mike> Some advice would be awsm
<Daisuke_Ido> well, some more information would be awesome too
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not much to go on
<bigfoot_> Salutation
<bigfoot_> Comment savoir quel carte graphique j'ai ?
<ADiCT3D> Hey bluetooth doesnt start when my comp boots and my device has to repair every boot how do i fix this?
<mike> kcontrol was`missing? this a bug?
<ADiCT3D> Hey bluetooth doesnt start when my comp boots and my device has to repair every boot how do i fix this?
<ADiCT3D> mike: go into run kcontrol its there
<benjamin_> hola
<mike> ADiCT3D: ok yes ,,had to run command?
<mike> What about restricted drivers?
<ADiCT3D> mike: its still there its just not in menu's if u need kcontrol go to run command>kcontrol
<mike> I cannot find it
<mike> ADiCT3D: many thanks,kcontrol sorted
<Silent_G> hello
<Silent_G> i installed Kdevelop
<Silent_G> but the build menu is empty
<Silent_G> any help?
<ADiCT3D> Silent_G: seems like no helpers are on today lol
<Silent_G> :O
<Silent_G> nice
<Silent_G> lol
<Lynoure> Silent_G: you have code to be built?
<ADiCT3D> i want an asus G1 but idk if itll run kubuntu :(
<Silent_G> Yeah
<Silent_G> a piece of small code
<Silent_G> but still
<Silent_G> the build menu was empty
<Silent_G> :S
<ubuntu_> hello, i want to install grub to use my old kubuntu again, but the output is " The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" does anybody know a solution?
<ADiCT3D> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ADiCT3D> !grub ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub ubuntu_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ADiCT3D> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lynoure> Silent_G: hmm, no idea then.
<ADiCT3D> Hey bluetooth doesnt start when my comp boots and my device has to repair every boot how do i fix this?
<BaLi^^> hi all
<BaLi^^> somebody know how trasfer the .passwd from rd 7.3 to ubuntu?
<genii> BaLi^^: Since they both use the same hashing, just use vipw to open the passwd file. Copy the hashed password part. Then use vipw on ubuntu box and paste it in
<genii> BaLi^^: You mean RedHat 7.3, yes?
<ubuntu_> ADiCT3D: ok thx, but the problem is not described in that urls :/
<BaLi^^> genii: yes
<Ace2016> Hi all
<BaLi^^> genii: is it work?
<Ace2016> how do i use the asrock raid on my motherboard with kubuntu?
<BaLi^^> genii: anyway i immediatly try
<genii> BaLi^^: So long as the username is identical, the password will work
<BaLi^^> genii: ok thank you vr much
<genii> BaLi^^: np
<BaLi^^> genii: i'm trying... =)
<ADiCT3D> Hey bluetooth doesnt start when my comp boots and my device has to repair every boot how do i fix this?
<BaLi^^> genii_
<genii> BaLi^^: Yeah I'm still here :)
<BaLi^^> genii: sorry my i have type #vipw /etc/.passwd
<BaLi^^> genii: but i can see the hash of pwd
<genii> BaLi^^: OK, must be using shadow password file then. 1 moment
<BaLi^^> d7hv5630
<BaLi^^> sorry
<BaLi^^> ok
<Lolren> hi
<Silent_G> listen
<Silent_G> is there a command
<Silent_G> in KDE
<Silent_G> when im in a directory
<Silent_G> to have Admin Permisions?
<BaLi^^> i?
<Silent_G> ?
<icefox> Can the latest astyle be pulled in from debian?  The one in kubuntu is older and doesn't support all of the formatting options on the kde dev wiki page
<Ace2016> Silent_G: what are you trying to do?
<Silent_G> man
<Silent_G> it just anoys me
<Silent_G> when i want to delete something
<Silent_G> i must use console
<Ace2016> Silent_G: run kdesu konqueror, go to the folder and do whatever you want
<Silent_G> sudo rm something
<attunix> Hi. I'm trying to install pine, but  i keep getting an error message. please help.
<Ace2016> Silent_G: don't haveto use konsole
<Ace2016> Silent_G: you can use kdesu konqueror to get a file manager with root access
<Silent_G> yes but is there an option in the konqueror window
<Silent_G> so i dont have to "kdesu konqueror" everytime
<Silent_G> :S
<Ace2016> yea unless you go to the folder, press F8 and run sudo rm whatever
<Silent_G> ic
<genii> BaLi^^: On RH box, with admin privelege open  /etc/passwd    for the encrypted password. Then paste it in to the ubuntu file /etc/shadow
<Silent_G> also
<Silent_G> is  there some compiler
<Silent_G> like "make"
<Silent_G> but with graphical interface
<Silent_G> or something
<Silent_G> ?
<Silent_G> :p
<genii> BaLi^^: It's everything between the : after username and the next :
<icefox> if I install gdm on kubuntu it will complain every time it start that it is missing the human xml file
<icefox> if I try to install vmware-player it fails
<icefox> that is about what I found
<BaLi^^> genii: i have in this file (for example):           username:x:547:547::/home/username:/sbin/nologin
<genii> BaLi^^: Yes, where the :x: part is is normally where you find the hashed part of the password
<BaLi^^> genii: ah ok
<BaLi^^> genii: i'm trying to copy
<genii> BaLi^^: When shadow is used, they are not shown in the vipw command, you need to manually open the actual file
<BaLi^^> genii: i seems work!!!
<genii> BaLi^^:  :) I had to transfer a list of passwords before this way, it is a nice shortcut to know
<Sp1k3> eu to precisando de ajuda pra estala vmware tools no ubuntu 6.06
<genii> BaLi^^: Plus you do not need to know what the password is
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<BaLi^^> genii: yep! i must change a old mail server and for the privacy i haven't the user password
<BaLi^^> genii: in this way it's very easy!
<Sp1k3> i need help for install vmware tools for my linux virtual ubuntu 6.06
<BaLi^^> genii: thank you very much
<genii> BaLi^^: You are very welcome
<Sp1k3> THX
<Sp1k3> you help me
<Sp1k3> ?
<Sp1k3> please
<wolferine> Sp1k3, what seems to be the problem
<Sp1k3> man 1 i no speak english
<wolferine> !es Sp1k3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es sp1k3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sp1k3> plz spear spanish or portugues
<wolferine> !es | Sp1k3
<ubotu> Sp1k3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sp1k3> kk
<Sp1k3> thx
<Sp1k3> i'm from brasil
<Sp1k3> need help
<Sp1k3> wolferine please
<wolferine> Sp1k3, ask in #ubuntu-es or  #kubuntu-es
<genii> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Sp1k3> i necessit install for vmware tools for ubuntu
<Sp1k3> vlw
<wolferine> !repeat | Sp1k3
<ubotu> Sp1k3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sp1k3> tranks man
<ksivaji> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NickPresta> who needs help with a LAMP setup?
<Sp1k3> wolferine
<Sp1k3> i need help for
<wolferine> !repeat | Sp1k3
<ubotu> Sp1k3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sp1k3> install is my linux virtual(ubuntu) 6.06
<Sp1k3> install vmware tools
<BaLi^^> ?_?
<genii> wolferine: I'm pretty sure he's trying to clarify his problem in english, since not his first language
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, what does one actaully do with apache/mysql ...what purpose does it serve ?
<wolferine> genii, and I am sure that he was directed to a channel in his language
<genii> wolferine: Tue :)
<genii> true , even
<wolferine> genii, as well, I am not even able to help him
<wolferine> no matter how hard he tired to 'convert it to english'
<wolferine> and I am getting the feeling that ppl in the other channel probably are not answering him immediately
<BluesKaj> and totally ignoring the replies abot the portugese and spanish support chats
<|WAL|> I need help doing and upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10
<wolferine> so as for him repeating, its not necessary really
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<genii> BluesKaj: If you have for instance a web-based email system like Horde you use apache and PHP to run the webbased part then mysql or postgre as storage backend for session management, user settings etc
<BluesKaj> ok thx genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj:  :)
<ksivaji> how to start mysql server
<boris_> does enone know way my makefile does not work
<NickPresta> ksivaji, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<boris_> boris@laik:~/Desktop/stage-2.0.0$ make
<boris_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo mysql -u root
<ksivaji> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ksivaji> NickPresta :
<|WAL|> BluesKaj: that's for Ubuntu, I'm using Kubuntu
<NickPresta> ksivaji, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start. if you want to get into the mysql console, sudo mysql -u root -pPASSWORD
<|WAL|> BluesKaj: my bad, I see it lower down
<|WAL|> BluesKaj: these are the same instructions I tried, I don't have the reps. they mention
<genii> ksivaji: mysql server daemon needs to be run a special way. It is specifically warned not to run it as root for instance in their docs. Best to use the init.d script provided
<ksivaji> sorry i dont know much about mysql
<ksivaji> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ksivaji> genii NickPresta why i am not getting mysql console ?
<BluesKaj> |WAL|, change the instances of  "edgy" to " feisty " in your sources.list , save it and then run the upgrade.
<genii> ksivaji: You should su to user mysql first
<ksivaji> ok
<NickPresta> ksivaji, I''m sorry I can't help anymore. I gotta go have a shower and start my day. I think genii can help you though. =)
<prophezy> i have 2 partition on my computer, one for OS and the other for backup, i named the first partition for System and the second backup, so my question is, how can i do so everything i donwload from firexforx goes to my backup and not my system HOME?
<ksivaji> NickPresta ok thank you
<prophezy> anyone that can guide me?
<genii> ksivaji: I am back and forth between here and doing work so excuse excessive lag sometimes
<ksivaji> genii no problem
<BluesKaj> prophezy, open FF, in preferences , save files to, browse , choose the back up folder
<genii> ksivaji: Anyhow, since by default mysql user has no login, if you su to that user and then try to run a command it boots you (because no usable default shell) so:   su mysql - -c "mysql <othercommands here>"
<ksivaji> genii ya can login to mysql console but i cant create tables
<sudeep> how to install xyz.bin package
<boris_> can anyone help my
<prophezy> BluesKaj how do i know that is the backup partition?
<boris_> i have problem with make file
<MaporcoDUe> 24/07/2007 10:53:37	ll	kernel	[    0.000000]  ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0 lol
<boris_> i am instaling stage
<Lynoure> sudeep: by following the instructions in the xyz readme file
<genii> ksivaji: You may need to run some mysqladmin commands first and perhaps create a default database
<sudeep> Lynoure. .its amsn???.bin file
<ksivaji> "ERROR 1046 (3D000): No database selected " this is what i get when i create a table
<Lynoure> sudeep: often, but not nearly always, just set mode to be executable and go.
<Lynoure> sudeep: I don't do IM at all, sorry
<ksivaji> genii what mysqladmin commands  ?
<BluesKaj> prophezy, if you named it , then it should show when you click on browse
<Lynoure> !amns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> ksivaji: Something like:sudo mysqladmin -u <username for database here> -p create <databasename here>
<prophezy> BluesKaj i can only see folders, but i want to choose which partition i want to store my downloads
<genii> ksivaji: Then when you run the mysql command, point it to that database
<prophezy> i have 2 , 30 Gigs
<ksivaji> ok
<genii> ksivaji: Or, open it afterwards from inside the mysql interface
<genii> ksivaji: AFK, work. Maybe 2-3 minutes
<c2c2rock> hello the default konsole doesn't want to allow scrolling is there a better console terminal etc that i could be using apt-get install yakuake seems to be ok just want a second opinion
<c2c2rock> lol
<BaLi^^> bye
<BluesKaj> prophezy the backup partiton should show up under "filesysytem"
<c2c2rock> aptitude search ~Dprovides:x-terminal-emulator
<c2c2rock> found me own answer :P
<karre> kann man die fewststelltaste deaktivieren?
<NickPresta> !de | karre
<ubotu> karre: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<karre> yo, wollte eicch in den deutschen
<boris_> #ubuntu-hr
<NickPresta> oh. thanks. Sorry for that. I wasn't sure which language you were speaking.
<genii> ksivaji: Back. Getting anywhere?
<ksivaji> no
<samsung> how does one change one's name on irc?
<genii> ksivaji: I'll see if i can find you some comprehensive tutorial for mysql
<samsung> hmmmm, brain has been destroyed by long term exposure to ethanol.
<ksivaji> genii ok
<pag> samsung, RealName or nickname?
<pag> samsung, latter would be: /nick <nickname>
<BluesKaj> samsung, /nick newnick in the server textbox
<ran> heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik java aan de praat krijg onder Kubuntu ??
<pag> !nl | ran
<ubotu> ran: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ran> daar krijg ik geen andwoord van niemand
<pag> ran, please, /join #ubuntu-nl
<genii> ksivaji: OK, skip down to the MySQL part of this page, it is pretty comprehensive http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4
<ksivaji> genii what is this ?
<genii> ksivaji: It is a middle section of a tutorial on setting up the Feisty Server install. page 4 of it begins dealing with the MySQL part of the install
<ksivaji> ya ya
<genii> ksivaji: Since in the tutrial they are running commands as root, put sudo in front of the commands given there
<genii> *tutorial*
<genii> bleh, typos
<ksivaji> ya
<genii> ksivaji: Trying now to find something else for you specific to mysql command-line stuff
<fotoflo__> any of you guys ever have an issue where you can connect to an FTP site and login, but the directory listing never comes up?
<Minataku> lo, genii
<ksivaji> genii ok thank you very much
<Lustblader> hello every1
<fotoflo__> what does passive mode mean for FTP?
<genii> ksivaji: Here is a handy short list of mysql commands  http://www.pantz.org/database/mysql/mysqlcommands.shtml
<genii> Minataku: Heya :)
<ksivaji> genii wow super thanks thank s
<Yorokobi> fotoflo__, Passive mode for data transfers allows use of ftp in environments where a firewall prevents connections from the outside world back to the client machine. Requires that the ftp server support the PASV command.
<rjb> fotoflo__: passive means the server won't need to connect back to you to send you a file
<genii> fotoflo__:  http://kb.doteasy.com/idx.php/0/349/article/What-is-Passive-mode.html
<genii> for a more complete description :)
<genii> ksivaji: It should get you started anyhow
<fotoflo__> ok thanks
<c2c2rock> i know there is a wiki  just wanted to ask if this is a Good place togo http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/03/02/ubuntu-howto-from-z-to-a
<ebovine> When I'm using my EV-DO card (cellular modem) for some reason Kontact won't download email.
<fotoflo__> i keep running into this problem where i am connecting to an FTP server and it is stalling on on "ls"
<fotoflo__> i assume its a problem with the server...
<c2c2rock> proly a winblows server :p
<c2c2rock> lol
<dct> hey whats up I would like to know how to change the power managment setting in Kubuntu
<fotoflo__> c2c2rock, how'd you know ?
<fotoflo__> heheh
<genii> fotoflo__: Might be the username connecting does not have read rights to those files
<genii> fotoflo__: Or timing out due to extensive listings of files there
<fotoflo__> i think its probably just a shitty server
<genii> fotoflo__: Try dir instead of ls LOL    windoze-isms
<c2c2rock> lol
<c2c2rock> i was just gunna say that genii
<prophezy> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<c2c2rock> dir /p /w
<c2c2rock> hello is my kubuntu-box live? c2c2c.ca
<boris_> i need help
<boris_> it says thet sun-java6-bin is broken
<boris_> what do i do
<Lustblader> boris_: download it again
<c2c2rock> remove and reinstall
<boris_> ok
<boris_> thx
<miles> question - im trying to tar a .war file, the command i typed was "tar -c <war file>"
<miles> it f'd up though
<genii> miles the first name is the name you want the archive called the second name(s) is what you want in there
<miles> oic
<boris_> anyone knows de make file?
<boris_> the make file
<boris_> ??
<BluesKaj> boris , download and install build-essential
<genii> miles eg: tar -c myarchive.tar file1 file2 file3
<BluesKaj> boris, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<genii> boris_: From scratch on your own project or for some source code that did not come with a Makefile?
<miles> hmm..it keeps saying invalid option
<boris_> is thet have something to do with my make file
<miles> im guessing its cause im trying to tar a war file
<boris_> ok
<genii> miles Nah it should not matter the extension. Perhaps permissions in the dir you are running it in or so
<genii> miles What is the error msg?
<Yorokobi> miles, why are you trying to tar a war file? it is already compressed
<boris_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Yorokobi> (not that tar compresses)
<boris_> thet what says for
<boris_> sudo apt-get install build-essentia
<genii> Yorokobi: Even so it should still tar it, just not a lot of filesize diff after
<boris_> and
<boris_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Yorokobi> !fix adept | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<miles> sorry
<miles> im trying to copy the war file to my jboss deploy folder
<BluesKaj> oops
<miles> but it got omitted, so i was thinking i need to tar it so it moves as 1 file
<miles> and then un-tar
<boris_> ok
<boris_> and
<miles> plus, ive never tarred before, only untarred
<boris_> thet what you seed to me
<genii> boris_: If the update manager is running, let it complete before trying to install other things. If no update manager is running you may need to use the method told by ubotu
<boris_> bifor
<Yorokobi> miles, nah, you should be able to move/copy it "as-is". I do that stuff with .war, .ear, and .jar files about every day
<BluesKaj> sorry boris ...just ignore me ...my mistake
<boris_> ok
<miles> hm...it worked that for some reason
<boris_> it works
<boris_> sudo apt-get install build-essentia
<boris_> installing
<boris_> what do I get by this
<genii> boris_: You may need a lowercase L at the end there...
<boris_> ???
<BluesKaj> it should be, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Yorokobi> miles, for future reference: tar -cf - <file(s)> | gzip > newfile
<boris_> what is the diference
<genii> boris_: The build-essential package provides a compiler and some other utilities for making programs from the source code.
<Yorokobi> miles, for a .tar.gz
<BluesKaj> the 'l' at the end of essential
<boris_> so, for make file
<genii> boris_: Yes, you get the "automake" utility and other things
<Semilios> hi
<Semilios> When creating a backup of /home  -   should I  create a  *.tar  or a  *.tar.gz   or  a  *bz2  made out of a *.tar  or a   *.bz2  made out of a *.tar.gz  ?
<boris_> thx
<boris_> all day i make
<boris_> but nothing hapens
<boris_> :(
<Yorokobi> Semilios, IIRC, bzip is faster but gzip is better at compression
<BluesKaj> genii, does he need build-essential for the 'make' file installation process or am i barking up the wrong tree?
<llutz> Semilios: .tar, don't compress it if no need
<Semilios> Yorokobi, does   bz2  out  of  *.tar.gz  make sense?
<boris_> i think it works
<llutz> Semilios: bz2 from .gz= no sense
<genii> BluesKaj: the build-essential is for that, yes. to do "make install"  or so, you need all the stuff inside the build-essential package
<Yorokobi> Semilios, no, .gz is a gzip compressed file. bzipping it would be redundant
<Semilios> so  bz2  out of  *.tar ?
<Semilios> right?
<Semilios> tar cjvf home.tar.bz2 /home/
<genii> bzip2 and tar are 2 different compression things
<llutz> tar doesn't compress at all
<Semilios> but  tar offers to do the job?!
<BluesKaj> ok, good , thx genii , i thought i was on the wrong track there for a bit because in adept there is no mention of the 'make' & makefile process
<BluesKaj> under the build-essentil description
<genii> Semilios: tar can pipe it's own compression eg: .tar  to some other thing for additional, like gzip for extension like .tar.gz   or so on. you can pipe tar to bzip2 for extension like .tar.bz2 for example
<llutz> Semilios: don't compress backup if not needed. if something happens to the compressed archive, your data will be lost. its easier to reocver data from tar-archives
<genii> BluesKaj: Interesting they don't say that in the description
<BluesKaj> whew :)
<Semilios> llutz, so normal *.tar  without "gz" ?
<llutz> Semilios: thats the way i prefer
<Semilios> ok
<Semilios> thank you!
<BluesKaj> don't wanna give the wrong advice
<llutz> Semilios: tar cpf archive.tar /home
<Semilios> interesting command llutz
<BluesKaj> my head's a bit fuzzy today ... partied a bit to much yesterday
<Semilios> llutz, I normaly use  "tar cvf home.tar /home/
<BluesKaj> too much
<ace_230294> Hi all
<Yorokobi> Semilios, -p is handy for preserving file permissions
* genii hands BluesKaj a Gatorade and an Advil
<llutz> Semilios: p=preserve permissions
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<ace_230294> can someone help me with raid, my motherboard manual says the board has raid, and there is a message specific to linux just after post about eprom or something so how do i use raid?
<Semilios> if I want to have both,  verbose AND saving permissions,  is there a special way to order the options?
<ace_230294> i have the alternative installer disk
<Semilios> cpfv   vcpf  ..?
<genii> BluesKaj: np :) Thats what is in my roomates' hangover kit...
<llutz> Semilios: f has to be the last before archive.name
<Yorokobi> Semilios, tar cpvf yourtar.tar /location/of/files
<ace_230294> its a ALive SATA2-Glan
<ace_230294> motherboard
<Semilios> Thank you llutz and Yorokobi
* genii curses the ubiquitous "singapore special" motherboard and it's obscure chipsets
<ace_230294> O_O
<Semilios> oh dear.... it seems as if this will take DAY's to finish!
<Semilios> how long will it take to save 20 GB into a tar file?
<llutz> Semilios: depending on hd-speed and CPU: long, even: longer :)
<Semilios> lol
<Semilios> 1,4 GHZ
<ace_230294> depends on the cpu and hard disk speed and the number of drives on an ide cable
<Semilios> should I come back tomorrow or is it a question of 1 - 2 hours?
<ace_230294> that should be enough to do it
<Yorokobi> Semilios, it'll be about as long as it would take to copy the files to a different partition
<Semilios> wow....
<llutz> Semilios: take a nap
<genii> Semilios: Go have lunch :)
<Semilios> lunch *g*
<humin> Any japanese Kubuntu user here?
<Semilios> humin, #ubuntu-jp  could be a good start to look for a japanese ubuntu user
<genii> Semilios: Anyhow, rough approximation would be something like a couple hours
<humin> Semilios: thx for ur tip :)
<Semilios> np
<Semilios> COOL :)  He types in japanese sings :)
<Semilios> well I will leave the japanese channel now
<Semilios> :)
<Yorokobi> Semilios, 
<Semilios> Yorokobi, if I would speak japanese ..... ;)
<Yorokobi> Semilios, ... It'd take me too long to translate :)
* Yorokobi hasn't used  for a long, long time.
<BluesKaj> u from japan , Yorokobi?
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, nope
<scl> whow
<Semilios> is there a list of the best and most important shell commands for linux?
<Semilios> like the   tar cpvf yourtar.tar /location/of/files    one
<genii> Semilios: Yes, i saw one yesterday in fact. Lemme pull it up and i'll post the link for you in a minute
<Yorokobi> Semilios, Linux System Administration by O'Reilly is a good place to start. I don't know of any list, comprehensive or otherwise, of the "best and most important shell commands"
<ksivaji> hi
<genii> Semilios: From this jumpoff page http://hawthorn.csse.monash.edu.au/newbie?action=browse&diff=1&id=NewbieNeeds&diffrevision=1
<genii> Semilios: Under ShellCheatSheet link are really ones most ppl need to know about
<ace_0123> Hi all
<ace_0123> anyone using gusty yet?
<ksivaji> gusty  is not release yet is it ?
<onechard> not released till october but running fine here
<Karti> Hi all, is there a way to find out what type of memory I have in my PC from Kubuntu? As in the type - ddr 3200 etc?
<BluesKaj> onechard, what graphics and sound cards do you have ?
<Karti> Also is there a system manager that gives me details of motherboard, smart drives etc?
<trantor> hoola!
<dthacker-lt> Hi, I have three DNS servers listed in /etc/resolv.conf   If the first one is down or not available, how long before my machine makes the request to the second DNS server?
<ADiCT3D> Is there a list of compatible laptops with Kubuntu?
<dthacker-lt> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Karti> dthacker-lt: It shoud be automatic....
<onechard> Blues running here on macbook pro 17 ati video intel sound
<dthacker-lt> Karti: yes, but how quickly is it automatic?
<onechard> home on nvdia 680i nforce sound nvidia 8800 gtx video
<BluesKaj> ati eh , onechard , 3D and direct rendering ...in other words can you run google earth ?
<Karti> I have only dealt with DNS in Windows, but  if a request is not returned, it moves to the next designated server and so on, so instant in the sense of not getting a reply
<dthacker-lt> ADiCT3D: I can also tell you I'm running Dapper on a Compaq armada 700 and Fiesty on a Dell Inspiron 5100
<wimpies> Does anybody know how/if i can enable SATA hotplugging ? I have a bay which allows me to plug/unplug a SATA disk and I want linux to automount the drive
<onechard> hmm havent dtried google earth but open arena nexuiz all that run superb hang on i will grab it and see
<ADiCT3D> dthacker-lt: I'm looking at an Asus G1 Gaming laptop for a Dual Boot of XP/Kubuntu
* dthacker-lt dthacker is jealous! :)
<onechard> hang on blues dloading now
<joncsn> wheres my recycle bin?
<joncsn> probably a stupid question, but i cant find it
<onechard> look in lower right hand corner
<joncsn> theres nothing on my desktop
<dthacker-lt> Karti: let's say that the first server is reachable, but not responding well, how long before I move to the next server
<onechard> right of the clock?
<dthacker-lt> joncsn: mines in the lower right, next to the clock
<joncsn> its not on the bar at all
<pag> joncsn, you can add it; right click the panel, choose "Add applet to panel" and there choose the Wastebin (or whatever it's called)
<BluesKaj> onechard, i'm thinking ogf upgrading to 7.10 but I like google earth etc , being a bit of a geography hound
<ADiCT3D> Can someone help me with this error?|File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Wammu/App.py", line 25, in <module>|import wxImportError: No module named wx
<joncsn> thanks pag
<Karti> dthacker-lt: It should do it strait away
<Karti> straight away even!
<dthacker-lt> joncsn: it's called "trash"
<BluesKaj> and i'm running ati elcheapo graphics
<joncsn> i found it
<joncsn> thanks
<dthacker-lt> Karti: tnx, I'm trying to resolve a response time problem, and I'm looking at all potential culprits
<joncsn> there goes a gig of unwanted stuff
<Karti> dthacker-lt: have you thought of commenting out the first dns from the resolv.conf and seeing what the difference is
<dthacker-lt> Karti: yes, but its in production, so I'll have to do it after hours....  People get so cranky!
<onechard_> BluesKaj googleearth runs just fine here
<Karti> dthacker-lt: I was going to say just change the IP address of the first one so that it is wrong and then ping an address or a name such as yahoo.com to see the difference in time to the second dns server
<hunkil> yamal: problem with samba solved.. only thing i had to do was to write smb.conf from scratch..:D it seems there was some default option that prevented me from browsing my shares..
<BluesKaj> onechard_, i'm running ati elcheapo graphics , the X200G onboard and it's been a st :)ruggle to set things up right on feisty ...thx for checking
<onechard_> you betcha it don't run like the nvidia at the house but it is smooth as my win box here at the office
<dthacker-lt> Karti: yes, that's a good test,  I'll run it during my maintenance window.
<BluesKaj> onechard_, cool :)
<thrilla> how do i configure kubuntu so i can get on the internet?
<onechard_> ati is a bit of a struggle but does okay
<c2c2rock> whats up with the mouse pointer this is the 10th time i lost it how can i get it back without rebooting  funny thing to be unstable a Mouse Pointer HUH?!
<elvin_> i wub u
<dthacker-lt> thrilla: System Setting-->Network settings
<thrilla> tried that
<thrilla> it can see my ethernet adapter
<thrilla> i think the router may be the problem
<dthacker-lt> thrilla: then you need to tell us the error you received or the symptons you are experiencing
<dthacker-lt> thrilla: Version?
<thrilla> 7.04
<thrilla> i get an error that says unable to load page
<dthacker-lt> thrilla: in the system tray, do you see your ethernet connection as "connected"?
<c2c2rock> this sucks
<c2c2rock> why would  mouse pionter disappear?
<dthacker-lt> c2c2rock: I don't know, have you tried another mouse?  Done the happy hardware dance and verified the mouse connections?
<c2c2rock> the mouse werx on any other distro it keeps disappearing on kubuntu
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> how can I enlagre screen resolution in kubuntu?
<sonic3> back
<sonic3> i got kicked
<ubuntu> sorry I meant refresh rate
<dthacker-lt> ubuntu: system settings ---> monitor and display.
<ubuntu> I installed nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> but in nvidia-settings there is strange thing:
<ubuntu> at 1280x760 resolution I found only 60 Hz refresh rate
<ubuntu> nothing higher...
<RytmenPinnen> do you have a TFT?
<RytmenPinnen> if so you dont need any higher
<dthacker-lt> ubuntu: sorry, you're out of my range of expertise.  ;)
<ubuntu> no CRT
<ubuntu> unfortuntately
<c2c2rock> oh i am just gunna reboot this is insane
<dthacker-lt> bbl
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, there have been some problems with refresh rates and resoltion in 7.04, When I first installed nvidia drivers my max res was 640x480 :S you cant even imagine how hard it is to google and trying to fix things with that resu
<ubuntu> I suppose :)
* genii fails to understand this obsession with rebooting to try and resolve issues
<RytmenPinnen> I believe it has something to do with X.org but I got lucky, I was told to do some changing in X.org but that screwed up my system totally, and when I replaced the edited xorg with the backed up one, everything just worked :S
<RytmenPinnen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RytmenPinnen> there :)
<luis_> saludos
<luis_> alguien que entienda espaol?
<kerberos> si
<luis_> que me pueda ayudar'
<kerberos> que paso?
<llutz> !es| luis_
<luis_> hola kerberos
<ubotu> luis_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kerberos> hola
<luis_> tengo algunas dudas en kubuntu ya que soy ultra newbie
<luis_> no logro habilitar la tarjeta de red wireless
<c2c2rock>  luis_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* genii sips a coffee
<c2c2rock> needs to get a coffee
<c2c2rock> ok i have my mouse pointer again after reboot how praytell an i ensure i don't lose my mouse pointer again
<c2c2rock> can*
<Karti> I thought I had installed th envidia driver and I can get all my resolutions but I can't see the Open GL screen savers....any ideas?
<vengance> hi
<vengance> how to fix thi -> http://pastebin.com/m395bc60d
<martijn> i have bought me a Linksys wrt54gl. Anyone a recommendation on an open source firmware for this router?
<martijn> i see there is OpenWrt or DD-WRT
<vengance> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vengance> !api
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about api - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> it is becoming seriously infuriating. I am somehow automatically logging out when I step away from the PC. this is horrible. any help!
<thrilla> how do i configure my internet connection in kde
<vbgunz> thrilla: kcontrol > internet and network
<NickPresta> thrilla, in System Settings > Network Settings
<thrilla> did that
<vbgunz> knetworkmanager
<thrilla> not working vbgunz
<thrilla> its getting a wrong ip
<NickPresta> vbgunz, when you "step away" is your screensaver starting? What exactly happens before you are logged off?
<vbgunz> NickPresta: not exactly sure. it is random... not sure why it's happening :(
<thrilla> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> vbgunz, is your session saved or do you think this is happening due to an error?
<thrilla> so what do i need to do to fix this?
<vbgunz> my sessions are never saved. it is very upsetting because I always have several programs out and some need to run e.g., ktorrent.
<genii> thrilla: It sounds like there is another underlying issue here like for inmstance that your wireless is latching onto your neighbour's access point or similar
<vbgunz> thrilla: I feel your pain. a pc is almost worthless without a net connection :( at least to me...
<vbgunz> NickPresta: could it be possible to find out in my logs whats happening?
<vbgunz> could my logs maybe show the reason why I am logging out? otherwise, this has never happened to me while logged in (kicked out) and the pc performs great, always has. this is just a new phenomena thats really bothering me, hard :(
<c2c2rock> so strange how this distro will not allow me to have anything higher than 800x600
<genii> thrilla: Is the IP something like 169.x.x.x ?
<thrilla> yes
<c2c2rock> winblowws
<genii> thrilla: Then it's not getting a number from whatever is supposed to hand out numbers, like your router
<thrilla> so my router is not giving it an ip?
<genii> thrilla Exactly
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: my monitor can only run up to 1280x1024 and my card supports it but I tweaked my xorg with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and am overclocking it I guess at 1680x1050. this could be a reason why I am logging out by myself... I did notice my logging out after this main event :/
<genii> thrilla: If it's wireless it may be out of range or you need to configure that part of your router/access point thru it's web interface on a machine directly wired to it.
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: I have a 17 inch monitor and a nvidia card. I can paste my xorg if you want to try it
<thrilla> its not wireless
<c2c2rock> sure last time I kiboshed the system though last time i tried to edit xorg anyways
<vbgunz> well, I'll paste it but last time I remember I chose every resolution possible AND then said I had a 21 inch monitor... that was about all I needed to do. that may work for you too. BACK UP your xorg and try to reconfigure "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" OR try my config, one sec
<c2c2rock> seems X is very unstable altogether here in *ubuntu
<genii> thrilla: If it's a wired connection then basically same advice except also make sure that the cables which connect computer to router are not crossover cables (tho on newer ones it should autodetect those) or whether you are supposed to have the router do the login or the computer. If the computer does the username login part of your ISP setup you need to configure your connection for pppoe or similar instead of everything auto
<vbgunz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31567/
<thrilla> its cable modem
<thrilla> no pppoe needed
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: I've commented out some things
<genii> thrilla: For instance on windoze machines places like sympatico would send you a setup CD which does the pppoe login part on your computer
<vbgunz> you might want to look it over rather than just copy and paste
<mikkael> where can i change the color of the font used on the desktop ?
<Semilios> Thank you genii and Yorokobi for the tips where to find a list of nice commands for the shell  (2 hours ago)
<thrilla> well
<c2c2rock> ty vbgunz i prolly won't use it but i can try to build from it maybe
<genii> thrilla: Then I suggest to check cabling, then next the part of the administration section on the router which does the dhcp serving
<mikkael> somehow it turned into black, thats difficult to read
<vbgunz> mikkael: right click desktop > configure
<genii> Semilios: :)
<c2c2rock> last time i got help ion this in here I fcuked myself Ova
<briag> hello
<mikkael> vbgunz: cant find the color of the font
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: just back up and try, if it fails, restore otherwise if it works, once in, try messing with the resolution though kcontrol
<c2c2rock> easy for you to say :p
<vbgunz> mikkael: try clicking on the advanced button on the first screen
<genii> thrilla: Also if you have multiple network adapters make sure the one which ubuntu thinks is eth0 is the one plugged in
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: shouldn't hurt to try :)
<mikkael> vbgunz: thanks a lot
<vbgunz> mikkael: np :)
<c2c2rock> it should just work like it does in mandriva Many Querky things I am having to deal with Migrating to Kubuntu
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: if you need help, let me know
<vbgunz> now, can anyone help me figure out my automatically logging out? please don't say my PC is possessed :(
<c2c2rock> yeah help me find a freaking distro that doesn't have so many Wonky Querks about it :p
<Semilios> hey guys,  maybe you remember that I talked about a backup some hours ago.
<Semilios> The *.tar file has been created now
<Semilios> but a problem came up when copying the TAR file to my external harddrive
<Semilios> root@box:/home# cp user-last-27.07.2007.tar /media/Elements/standgeraet_27-07-2007/
<Semilios> File size limit exceeded
<Semilios> root@box:/home#
<llutz> Semilios: external drive is vfat? vfat has 4GB- filesize limit
<vbgunz> heh, Kubuntu is fine. I hope your quirks get solved :)
<c2c2rock> this headache i have is calling me back to mandriva
<Semilios> llutz, I think its fat32
<llutz> Semilios: fat32 = vfat
<Semilios> oh
<vbgunz> Semilios: you might want to look into rsync. I use it to do some amazing backup work
<llutz> Semilios: you have to use different filesystem to store large files
<Semilios> perfect,  all done for *nothing*
<llutz> Semilios: split tar-file into several 4GB-slices
<Semilios> is it a bad idea to do  "cp -R /home/user  /media/Elements/user
<llutz> Semilios: use cp -a
<Semilios> lemme look for the "a"  option
<c2c2rock> bleh
<vbgunz> Semilios: if all else fails, try rsync
<genii> llutz: Another argument for ext3 shared partitions instead of FAT :)
<llutz> genii: sure
<llutz> vbgunz: with rsync to vfat you'll lose permissions
<Semilios> how does ignore work?
<Semilios> /ignore *!*@*res28652.rh.rit.edu
<Semilios> does not work
<genii> Semilios: If you do some recursive copy of a users files, do also the -p for preserving permissions
<llutz> genii: that's why i suppose to use "cp -a"
<vbgunz> llutz: ahh, yes, I understand. my backup disk are all ext3. damn... :/
<genii> llutz: I found that behaves unexpectedly when from sudo. you still need -p for some reason
<mrkaps> someone needs to ban this guy
<vbgunz> heh, ignore him?
<vbgunz> does that work?
<mrkaps> not with my client
<vbgunz> I never ignored anyone, so not sure
<Semilios> I just want to get rid of all the andrew_ join / leave messages in the window
<Yorokobi> Semilios, /ignore #kubuntu parts quits joins
<Semilios>  Unknown arg 'parts' ignored.
<Semilios>  Unknown arg 'quits' ignored.
<Semilios>  Unknown arg 'joins' ignored.
<manu_> hi
<manu_> i changed something in kaffeine and wanted the standard settings, how do i get them? :S
<genii> Semilios: One of them at a time :)
<Yorokobi> Semilios, okay ... ask your client for /help ignore
<pag> manu_, removing config files should do the job
<vbgunz> Yorokobi: you can look into ~/.kde and perhaps delete kaffeine configs there and try again
<mikkael> how do i turn dolphin into the default file-manager ?
<Yorokobi> vbgunz, I think you intended that for manu_ ?
<vbgunz> Yorokobi: yes, sorry
<vbgunz> manu_: you can look into ~/.kde and perhaps delete kaffeine configs there and try again
<vbgunz> mikkael: kcontrol > kde components > default applications
<roel_> help
<roel_> how do i change my nickname in irc ?? :p
<MaTiAz> roel_: /nick (new nick)
<llutz> roel_: /nick newnick
<roel_> ah lol
<mikkael> vbgunz: there is no file-manager option !?
<vbgunz> anyone know if I have logs for why I log out OR when I logged out? I am not sure why but I am somehow automatically logging out
<MaTiAz> :)
<dikkelu> I was typing /name :p
<vbgunz> mikkael: run through the options and you see some are set to be only openeded by Konqueror... folders e.g.,
<Semilios> will "cp" also copy hidden files and directories?
<c2c2rock> this totally Sucks i edit xorg and restart X and everything is exactly the same and Again I lost my mouse pointer really this is INSANe
<llutz> Semilios: yes
<pag> mikkael, right click any folder, choose open with -> other; choose dolpin and make sure you tick the "remember file association" box
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure?
<c2c2rock> yes
<mikkael> pag: that worked, thanks
<vbgunz> :(
<Yorokobi> c2c2rock, did you use the -phigh option with the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<c2c2rock> this is the 5th install as well i am getting sick of this
<c2c2rock> yes i tried that tooo
<dikkelu> if you compile something, should you do something special to get the make uninstall option (if you ever want to remove it?)
<c2c2rock> mouse pointer disappearing has got to be the most annoying thing ever
<vbgunz> mikkael: so sorry, it is not in "default applications" it is in "file associations" ... sorry :(
<jhutchins> dikkelu: Best thing you can do is first see if the uninstall target is included in the make file.
<llutz> dikkelu: build a checkinstall-deb at least, never use "make install"
<mikkael> thanks for the quick help, c ya
<keith> Im having problems with beryl...can anyone help?
<jhutchins> dikkelu: Some people have had success by capturing the output of "make install".  If it's sufficiently verbose, you can sometimes reverse it.
<jhutchins> dikkelu: Otherwise, you need to read the makefile and figure out what it did.
<pag> keith, consider asking in #ubuntu-effects
<manu_> vbgunz: pag Yorokobi ehm, i use kubuntu edgy eft and as i can see some look n feel is preconfigured in kaffeine if i delete this config files, will i get standard look n feel of kaffeine or the one ubuntu developers chose for me?
<dikkelu> llutz:how do you do that?
<keith> thanks PAG, will do. :)
<llutz> dikkelu: install checkinstall, read the man-page and use it
<vbgunz> manu_: rename the file and see what happens. if you don't like it, rename it back ;)
<manu_> and which configs exactly?
<pag> manu_, the one devs have chosen iirc.
<vbgunz> manu_: kaffeine configs... never ~/.kde :)
<Yorokobi> manu_, you'll get the standard one (distribution standard). You can always purge kaffeine and re-install it, too.
<jhutchins> manu_: What are you comparing it to?
<vbgunz> Yorokobi: does --purge get rid of the home configs? in my case it never works :(
<manu_> i changed something in xine video options also in experts tab and after changing, some options tehre disappeared oO dont know why
<Yorokobi> vbgunz, I would hope so but I've never actually checked. Good question.
<c2c2rock> so can anybuddy help with getting my mouse pointer reappear
<vbgunz> Yorokobi: yeah my home dir is a mess from --purged apps... heh, I need to learn how to audit :/
<c2c2rock> to reappear
<c2c2rock> without rebooting
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: you know how to restart X after a change to X?
<c2c2rock> idid every time i do reset x I lose my mouse pointer
<devang> does kubuntu have synaptic?
<genii> Yorokobi: I don't think it purges stuff in /home/arbitraryname  because these are made on a case by case basis when the app is used by that person
<c2c2rock> and so far the only way to ge it back is reboot
<pag> devang, not by default, but it can be installed
<devang> pag: does kubuntu have something simliar to itt?
<dikkelu> I have compiled apache2 in /opt
<vbgunz> c2c2rock: wow, something is wrong I would think. that shouldn't happen :(
<dikkelu> how can i start it now?
<vbgunz> dikkelu: the default apache found in the repos won't do?
<jhutchins> dikkelu: Why did you compile it instead of installing the binary?
<pag> devang, Kubuntu has Adept... It performs the same tasks as Synaptic (or at least it should)
<devang> pag: okay thanks
<Yorokobi> dikkelu, compiling your own pretty much negates most support you're going to get from the Ubuntu community.
<jhutchins> devang: as pag said, synaptic can be installed too.
<devang> jhutchins: okay thanks
<c2c2rock> and my mouse settings never took and niether did my X settings I am heading back to mandriva or maybe even puppylinux this really sucks I had faith in kubuntu but now i am havin to file it under lame = file 9
<jhutchins> Most of us end up working from the command line though, it's simpler and quicker.
<dikkelu> nevermind, i just wanna learn how to compile it. yesterday they helped me here but I will find it out.
<Semilios> a problem came up while copying the files via  cp -R
<Semilios> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/Elements/Getr\204nke ??.doc': Invalid argument
<Semilios> that problem comes up very often ...
<Semilios> Invalid argument
<Semilios> ....
<Semilios> most of the times by files with umlouts and special chars
<c2c2rock> one more try and if i cannot get X to work properly I am forced to go elsewhere
<Yorokobi> Semilios, cp doesn't like unescaped spaces in file names
<jhutchins> dikkelu: There is #apache
<Semilios> ok,  the tarball is too big (20 GB) and cp doesn't work
<Semilios> how should I get the data to my fat32  harddrive?
<vbgunz> Semilios: are you copying to a FAT FS?
<Semilios> yes vbgunz
<vbgunz> someone said before, there is a limit 4GB I think
<jhutchins> Semilios: I suggest you use find with the exec option.
<vbgunz> you'll have to split it
<jhutchins> dikkelu: It's not that we're being unfriendly or anything, but we haven't compiled our own apache, so how would we know where files got placed or what they're called?
<Semilios> jhutchins, what exec option?
<Semilios> vbgunz, thats the last option
<Semilios> vbgunz, I hope for a better solution
<vbgunz> you will corrupt your backup as I believe it will truncate itself from 20GB to 4GB, I found out the hard way once :/
<jhutchins> dikkelu: If it didn't put a standard start-up file in /etc/init.d, I wouldn't know what to tell you to start it.
<jhutchins> dikkelu: You could always see if httpd is on your path.
<Semilios> vbgunz, so its risky ... right?
<jhutchins> Semilios: it's in the manpage, a bit too complex to explain here, but you can use quotes around the filespec and it should copy them just fine.
<jhutchins> Semilios: rsync might also handle the filenames better.
<vbgunz> Semilios: FAT has a 4GB limit. e.g., once I tried copying a 5+GB backup tar and it corrupted on me to the point of no return. thats how I found out about the FAT limit :(
<c2c2rock-puptop> LOL
<c2c2rock-puptop> now i can only get a tty lgin'
<c2c2rock-puptop> NO X
<dikkelu> i thought maybe somebody did jhutchins :)
<c2c2rock-puptop> this happend yesterdy
<vbgunz> c2c2rock-puptop: heh, you using iirc?
<c2c2rock-puptop> i am using gaim on my puppylinux box
<c2c2rock-puptop> there is NO X on kubuntu now \
<Semilios> jhutchins: so this would work?          cp -R "/home/user/"  "/media/Elements"   instead of      cp -R /home/user/  /media/Elements
<Semilios> ?
<jhutchins> Semilios: Dunno - try it.
<Semilios> whats about copying it using konqueror?
<jhutchins> Semilios: I doubt it will have any effect, since there's no illegal characters in the command, just in the expanded filenames.
<c2c2rock-puptop> i tried to edit xorg and again I hooped it
<Semilios> konqueror should be able to handle illegal characters
<c2c2rock-puptop> I am stuck with No X now
<c2c2rock-puptop> like i said yesterday should just stuck with 800x600 FCK!!!!!!!!!!
<jhutchins> Semilios: Again, you can try it, but I usually find that since GUI apps use the internal system commands, they suffere from the same weaknesses, they just hide them better.
<Semilios> hum
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: You know, we're just fellow users here.  You have nothing to prove to us.
<c2c2rock-puptop> prove nothing
<c2c2rock-puptop> i am Mad is all
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: It's not our fault, and please watch the language.
<devang> Hmm if I install something with Adept where can I find it?
<vbgunz> c2c2rock-puptop: I feel the pain, my resolution is important to me... whats your monitor size and what card you have?
<genii> Semilios: Please remember about the switches for permissions as well.
<c2c2rock-puptop> nv 19"
<vbgunz> c2c2rock-puptop: what resolution do you know you can for a fact support on your setup?
<Semilios> genii, the permissions cannot preserved on a fat32 harddrive afaik
<jhutchins> devang: dpkg -L <package>
<c2c2rock-puptop> amd 64
<c2c2rock-puptop> never had this issue with any other distro
<genii> Semilios: aH, THIS IS TRUE. sO YOU WILL NEED TO CHOWN THEM AFTERWARDS ANYHOW
<genii> ARG capslock
<jhutchins> genii: Actually, ownership is preserved.
* genii beats on his keyboard with a stuffed penguin
<devang> jhutchins: thanks
<genii> jhutchins: With just -R ??
<vbgunz> c2c2rock-puptop: I swear I had problems and then more than came up with a satifactory solution by choosing every single res option and lying about my monitor size in dpkg-reconfigure (choosing the largest 21")
<c2c2rock-puptop> i did try that
<Semilios> ok,  how can I TAR  a directory and tell  tar  to  fill the tarballs in a manner, that every tarball remains under 4 GB ?
<genii> jhutchins: From habit I usually do something like -dpR since bsd has no -a
<vbgunz> Semilios: no matter what happens, you're going to need to split files larger than 4GB. I would split at 3.5 to be safe OR 2GB to be safer... I wouldn't even try 4GB even to be honest
<vbgunz> Semilios: look into the "split" app
<Ace2016> HI all :D
<vbgunz> Semilios: OR try "apropos split" on the command line
<Ace2016> i need help installing kubuntu from the alternative installer disk
<Ace2016> it keeps erroring out
<c2c2rock-puptop> like i said this is the 5th install of kubuntu trying to Prove that it doesn't SUCK but maybe i shoulda listened to the puppylinux people
<Semilios> okay
<Semilios> thank you vbgunz
<Ace2016> c2c2rock-puptop: what did they say?
<vbgunz> np :)
<c2c2rock-puptop> that ubuntu Sux
<Yorokobi> c2c2rock-puptop, go back to your puppies then
<c2c2rock-puptop> i am there DFUCJDCX:Lknasdkhksa
<c2c2rock-puptop> s
<genii> heh
<vbgunz> heh
<Ace2016> the alternative installer just gave me errors, couldn't configure console-setup because it needed udev to be installed or something which kept making debootstrap fail or something like that
<Ace2016> puppy linux is debian based right?
<c2c2rock-puptop> i also recieved much nicer support never had any issues with X and or mouse pointer
<Ace2016> i can't get it installed :(
<Ace2016> well i have a working install now, but i can't get raid to work
<Ace2016> seems i've got to start using my stupid skill set
<vbgunz> well, I am gonna read some news... people have fun!
<Ace2016> vbgunz: well there is flooding in the uk
<vbgunz> Ace2016: lucky they have universal healthcare then huh ;)
<Ace2016> well its not exactly like that but yea, luckier than other countries
<Ace2016> are hard drives supposed to make high pitched noises when writing lots?
<devang> Depends on your harddrive
<Ace2016> oh well, if they fail i'll just use the warranty
<Yorokobi> Ace2016, its the low-pitched "clunks" that you need to watch out for :)
<devang> And the processor melting heat
<Karti> Ace2016: did you test your media before install?
<Yorokobi> devang, you don't hear that so much as smell it. By then, it is too late.
<Ace2016> not clunks, just a continuous noise when writing the inode or something, i was formatting with ext3 just now in qtparted
<Ace2016> Karti: nope
<Ace2016> Karti: any way to do it from a running installed version?
<devang> Yorokobi: I have my case open and I have still have burns on my hand from 2 months ago from touching my hard drive and processor
<Karti> I had issues where 3 burned images were wrong.......and it caused no end of problems.
<Ace2016> oh, ok i'll do that now
<Ace2016> brb
<Karti> You could just reboot with the live cd and chose check media....it won't write to your drive anyway
<Yorokobi> devang, ouch. Sounds like you could benefit to going liquid cooling :)
<devang> Yorokobi: there's a lot I can benefit from if I had 80 bucks lol
<genii_> bah ghosted
<Karti> Hi again, just installed compiz - could someone tell me how to initiate it?
<ubuntu__> hello all
<ubuntu__> is there nyone who can help me 4 one thing...
<ubuntu__> i cannot play audios from live cd
<ubuntu__> i mean, when i go for playing videos.. it plays... without ny sound
<ubuntu__> please help me
<devang> ubuntu: what are you trying to play?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: What formats have you tried to play?
<ubuntu__> mp3
<ubuntu__> jhutchins: mp3
<devang> ubuntu_: you have to download plugins for mp3 because it's not open source
<ubuntu__> jhutchins: plus i wanted to play video of mpg file format
<ubuntu__> devang: kk
<ubuntu__> devang: but what about videos?
<devang> ubuntu_: same try mplayer
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: It will play open formats, but not propietary formats.
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: You can install software to play restricted formats on a regular install.
<ubuntu__> devang: there is no mplayer in live cd
<ubuntu__> jhutchins: i know, i can download stuffs...
<ubuntu__> jhutchins: but i wanted to know how i can play from live cd
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Only open formats.
<devang> ubuntu_: even in the install you have to download mplayer
<ubuntu__> devang: thnx bro, but how about live cd? how can i play with live cd??
<devang> ubuntu_: install mplayer
<ubuntu__> devang: is there no other way but doing installation of mplayer?
<Yorokobi> ubuntu__, you won't be able to play mp3s from the liveCD without installing extra packages. Or, convert your mp3s to ogg
<devang> YorokobI: Kubuntu doesn't come with a convertor preinstalled though does it?
<Yorokobi> I don't believe it does.
<devang> I think he's trying to avoid downloading stuff
<ubuntu__> devang: ya... u r right
<hacker128> any ideas as to itunes drm-infected files?
<hacker128> how to play them in dapper
<devang> hacker128: define drm-infected?
<Yorokobi> hacker128, use iTunes to burn them to CD then rip them from the CD to MP3 or OGG
<ubuntu__> Yorokobi: so.. there is no way.. i can play mpg ( with audio) from live cd....8-(
<hacker128> I only have the m4as and no itunes. I formatted my HD when installing ubuntu, but backed up the m4as.
<hacker128> but i only have 10.00 bucks worth, so i dont mind.
<Yorokobi> ubuntu__, it looks that way.
<hacker128> I am behind a wireless router. How can I start a web sserver?
<hacker128> is anyone here?
<vbgunz> anyone know what can cause Kubuntu to automatically logout? this always happens when I leave the room so I never see it log out :/
<hacker128> so you get a login screen?
<lontra> anyone know why my rockbox ipod isn't auto-mounting in kubuntu?  do i need to do something?  i see it with dmesg
<hacker128> yes. tell it to start is disk mode.
<lontra> hacker128: how?
<hacker128> no idea. i use ipodlinux.
<hacker128> do you use Fiesty?
<lontra> yeah
<vbgunz> hacker128: yes, I get my login screen, not the screensaver login prompt but the KDM login screen
<devang> vbgunz: you probably have it set up like that?
<hacker128> that must have taken quite a while to type!
<hacker128> yeah.
<hacker128> Check System Settings.
<vbgunz> devang: no way, how can I check? I don't remember setting any automatic logout options and did look for such an option without success. where can I look?
<devang> vbgunz: I don't remember exactly I'm on Ubuntu right now.. it's probably under system settings though
<vbgunz> devang: I did look for it without success all up and down kcontrol. I must be missing it but know I would never enable it... I need help in this area, anyone know where to look?
<devang> try help and search for login settings
<ubuntu__> so guys... u cannot help me to do so..
<devang> ubuntu_: with what?
<vbgunz> devang: I'll look again
<ubuntu__> devang: i told you, bro
<jhutchins> vbgunz: If you figure out why it's doing that, let me know, I have  a system I would like that to happen with.
<devang> ubuntu_: don't blame us for that.. blame capitalism
<ubuntu__> devang: hahaha
<vbgunz> jhutchins: heh
<ubuntu__> devang: i have nothing to say about politics or policies of Open Source
<ubuntu__> devang: only i know that... "can i play audio with kubuntu live cd?"
<devang> ubuntu_: you can play audio just not the audio your trying to play
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Yes, you can play open format audio with the kubuntu live CD.
<devang> ubuntu_: you can play what you want but you have to install things for it which you don't want to do.. lol
<vzduch> vbgunz: are you sure it cleanly logs out?  or is it rather the X server or the machine crashing and restarting?
<ubuntu__> jhutchins: devang: that means oss format
<hacker128> or ogg
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: You can also remaster the live CD so that you can play restricted format media with it.
<hacker128> thats reburn fyi
<ubuntu__> devang: listne bro... i am using Debian... nd i know how to configure stuff....with modprobe i810 or something like that
<vbgunz> vzduch: thats an excellent question... that could be happening. not sure. I come back and find I am logged out :/
<devang> ubuntu_: so? lol
<hacker128> check system logs
<ubuntu__> but, the thing is.. one of my friend is using Windows... so... i have convinced him to use open source stuff
<vbgunz> yes, was looking at the logs in /var *but* I have so many and not sure which exactly might be the one :(
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: If you want to make permanent changes on the live CD, like adding software or changing configurations, you can do so and then re-burn it.
<vbgunz> any help on this would be awesome. I think X may be crashing
<hacker128>  /var/log!
<ubuntu__> devang: nd if her kubuntu cannot play audio or video with audio.. it will be :P for me
<ubuntu__> 8-(
* vzduch has been using Ogg Vorbis ever since knowing it exists
<vbgunz> hacker128: I know about /var/log but not which log exactly to look at. I have plenty
<devang> ubuntu_: you can install it.. then install mplayer so why not?
<vbgunz> I just converted nearly 1000+ audio files to OGG and am happy I did :)
<devang> ubuntu_: even on Windows you have to install Media Player
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: So remaster the CD with restricted format support.
<vbgunz> now I just need to do my video *but* thats an entirely different story
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: There are plenty of docs on the web about remastering live CD's.
<vzduch> I believe it was shortly after the release of vorbis-tools 1.0
<devang> ubuntu_: or tell her to type some simple commands to install it lol
<vzduch> my first encoder was the (then a bit unstable) OggdropXPd on Windoze
<ubuntu__> thnx bro... good night
<hacker128>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu__> GOD BLESS YOUUUUUUUUUUU
<devang> lol
<hacker128> would be your best bet.
<ubuntu__> devang: haha
<devang> vzduch: my school vista comp says: Welcome to Windoze - home of lusers now it boots almost as fast as kubuntu
<hacker128> lol
<devang> so the more you diss windows the more it becomes linux posery..
<dozpazoz> hi
<dozpazoz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dozpazoz> great
<dozpazoz> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ufo123> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Karti> Just installed beryl, but now my windows top bar is missing except for the items in it such as File View etc any ideas?
<devang> karti: what theme are you using?
<devang> karti: some themes for KDE make it look nothing like it should so that it adds more customisabliity so try the theme you used before activating beryl
<Karti> devang: tried to change using the manager but it appeared to make no difference
<devang> karti: try turning off beryl and see if that's the problem
<devang> karti: i haven't tried beryl in kubuntu but if it's because of beryl you can edit how your windows look so try that
<Karti> devang: cheers just playing with it now
<devang> karti: your welcome
<dec> i just installed xfishtank and would like to know how to get it to run
<dec> i just installed xfishtank and would like to know how to get it to run
<martijn> any linksys wrt54gl users here?
<ufo123> kupi 3 kilo kiebasy i musztard
<arun> hello
<ufo123> w poniedziaek nawpierdzielam si kiebachy i musztardy
<martijn> !english | ufo123
<ubotu> ufo123: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ufo123> how to install kiebacha with musztarda?
<martijn> no clue what it is, but isn't there an install.txt?
* genii installs some sausage and mustard into his stomach
* arun laughs
<vzduch> o0
<genii> bah need to restart X back in a bit
<doopy> hay, can anyone help me get the mail() function to work in php
<doopy> anyone
<vbgunz> brb
<george2002> hi
<vbgunz> well I made some corrections to my xorg that got rid of a couple errors in my log. I also, add libwfb.so to my nvidia installation
<vbgunz> hopefully this helps keep me from logging out
<lontra> my ipod isn't being recognized when i plug it into kubuntu ... :(
<vbgunz> how do I completely restart *another* session? I logged out of another session and for about 5 minutes now, the screen is still stuck on restarting this, relaoding that, etc" ... How do I kill that?
<vbgunz> it's not X, I see this in the terminal
<zibert> 
<amnesiac_> hi folks
<ufo123> how to install kiebacha with musztarda?
<boris_> i have a problem
<boris_> when I make stage it trows so many errors
<lontra> !info file libcyrpto
<boris_> what do I check to do
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.19-1ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<vbgunz> forget it, I logged back into the session and it started on the desktop with no problem...
<boris_> i can starte it
<boris_> it says
<boris_> :
<zibert> Hi fools
<boris_> boris@laik:~/Desktop/stage-2.0.0$ src/stest worlds/simple.world robot1
<boris_> bash: src/stest: No such file or directory
<zibert> I will fuck KAV in asshole
<kaminix> Anyone know a good daemon tools like app for Kubuntu?
<Hirvinen> kaminix: mount
<amnesiac_> kaminix: try gdesklets its nice
<kaminix> No, I mean a graphic tool doing the same tool.
<zibert> I wiil fuck KAV in asshole
<kaminix> amnesiac_: There's a gdesklet tool for doing it? What's it called?
<Jeff_Mitchell> hi, does anyone here know how to do a portscan? (on my own computer of course, for security reasons :P ) are there any applications installed by default in Kubuntu? i know that Ubuntu has such network tools...
<zibert> A suka,a ziggurd, I gare GO!
<underdog5004> !nmap | Jeff_Mitchell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> Jeff_Mitchell, use nmap
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install nmap
<vzduch> wasn't nmap discontinued?
<underdog5004> the man pages will tell you what to do
<vzduch> or renamed?
<underdog5004> vzduch, I'm not sure...
<kaminix> Why do you use apt-get and not aptitude?
<Lynoure> vzduch: ethereal was renamed... Maybe mixing up those two?
<zibert> becouse it`s very easy
<genii> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<vzduch> kaminix: because aptitude installs recommended packages as dependencies automatically.. and sometimes you don't want that
<kaminix> Oh, I didn't know that. I just knew it removed unwanted stuff.
<vzduch> apt-get only installs 'real' dependencies
<zibert>  - - ?
<vzduch> !ru | zibert
<ubotu> zibert:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<vbgunz> anyone esle here experience ktorrent constantly crashing?
<_Shade_> anyone familiar and using xgl here?
<vbgunz> it crashed more in the last 3 days than perhaps every single app in my system combined in the last 2 years :/
<kaminix> vzduch: What are recomended packages? What do they do?
<vzduch> Lynoure: I know that about ethereal.. but I think there was also something w/ nmap
<Lynoure> vzduch: maybe, but nothing I can recall
<dragon> buenas
<dragon> :)
<dragon> soy novato
<dragon> no me funciona amarok
<vzduch> !es | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<genii> vzduch: I dunno but svn at insecure.org still has it as nmap
<dozpazoz> koffice-doc is a USER manual or developer manual?
<mewshi> is there something like netstumbler on linux?
<dec> i just installed xfishtank and would like to know how to get it to run
<dozpazoz> I made an inquire
<hasan> how can i make File::Finds find funtion search for only given directory not recursively
<dozpazoz> hello?
<dozpazoz> apt-get no longer donwloads :-(
<dozpazoz> wtf??!!
<lontra> is there a way to make my ipod have a windows format instead of mac osx?
<dozpazoz>  am trying tod do download
<vzduch> dozpazoz: error msg(s) plz
<dozpazoz> ok back on
<dozpazoz> connect (101 Network is unreachable)
<vzduch> then the mirror is down
<dozpazoz> vzduch: so much for Kubuntu!!!
<jhutchins> dozpazoz: network unreachable might be something other than the server, but you're reaching IRC, so it's not a loss of networking.
<dozpazoz> I wonder how will the state of linux when is widely used among regular users and institutions
<jhutchins> dozpazoz: Try a different mirror.
<jhutchins> !easysources | dozpazoz
<ubotu> dozpazoz: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dozpazoz> jhutchins: I did, already working
<vzduch> so what's the fuss then?
<vzduch> there's plenty of mirrors available, no need to tick out because one doesn't work ;)
<dozpazoz> why isn't frostwire in the repos
<lontra> anyone know what this means?  hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<meuhlol> hi all
<meuhlol> Mine friend has an problem with flashplugin-nonfree in firefox onto Ubuntu
<meuhlol> i know it's kubuntu channel but however
<meuhlol> when he listen an mp3 file, or divx, or other music contains file
<vzduch> thine English soundeth a bit antiquated ;)
<meuhlol> he hear a sound in speakers
<meuhlol> when he go to an web-site made with flash and containing music
<meuhlol> he dont ear sounds at all
<BluesKaj> I'm getting this error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) " after upgrading to Gutsy :
<meuhlol> how to resolve it pliz?
<jhutchins> meuhlol: There's not much you can configure about flash, it either works or it doesn't.
<c2c2rock-puptop> ok guys back again via recovery mode i was able to get X working again with a proper res i might add Yet now I cannot login ?! any Ideas ?
<meuhlol> jhutchins: so no way?
<vzduch> c2c2rock-puptop: define 'cannot login'
<c2c2rock-puptop> i have a Boot screen
<jhutchins> meuhlol: If you could check what flash was using for audio output, you might be able to fix it, but I'm not sure how you would do that.
<c2c2rock-puptop> Kubuntu
<c2c2rock-puptop> but not able to login
<jhutchins> meuhlol: Try firefox instead of .... whatever that default gnome browser is.
<vzduch> define 'not able to login'
<meuhlol> it's on firefox lol
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<BluesKaj> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<c2c2rock-puptop> i can login via ttys1 2 3 4 5 etc yet the kubuntu Splash LOGIN will not allow it
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: If you tell us something doesn't happen, it could be just about anything.  If you tell us what _does_ happen, we might be able to help.
<vzduch> define 'will not allow it'
<c2c2rock-puptop> it accepts the login but bounces back to login
<c2c2rock-puptop> i don't know how else to explain
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Have you looked in the logs?
<vzduch> sounds like an X server or desktop hiccup.. try searching for clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lontra> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jhutchins> vzduch: Like maybe the xauth isn't working, or kdm can't read shadow.
<lontra> can i use the mac osx format on my ipod in kubuntu?
<c2c2rock-puptop> logs no have no idea where to lOOK i assume everybuddy assumes if your using the system you know everything about it
<c2c2rock-puptop> <!!! is basically a Newbie
<vzduch> c2c2rock-puptop: not necessarily.. but you should be able to identify an error as such, even if you don't know what to make of it
<c2c2rock-puptop> to this support method and kubuntu
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Well, we're using it, and we don't know everything about it, so that's probably not an accurate statement.
<dozpazoz> halp pluz!! I has a prublm!! :'-(
<Roey> hi
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: We're just other users waiting for answers to our own questions.
<_Shade_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Logs are in /var/log/
<Roey> can anyone help me figure out why Konqueror won't load http://digg.com?  I try it in Firefox and it loads fine; I try it on my laptop, also running Kubuntu, and it loads fine.  Just here on my workstation it doesn't.  I've looked at /etc/hosts, I've looked at any possible proxy issues (it's connected directly to the net)
<dozpazoz> ok what's  a typing program to train a n00b how to type?
<dozpazoz> thanks
<dozpazoz> Roey: Konqueror is far from the perfect/complete browser
<devang> tux typer
<c2c2rock-puptop> yeah and with a X login screen in my way alt f1 f2 f3 don't work to login without X i am ssh in to find logs
<vzduch> dozpazoz: only one I know is for Windoze in German
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: also in .xsession-errors
<Roey> dozpazoz:  right but why doesn't it load digg.com at all--it stalls at "digg.com contacted; waiting for reply...'
<dozpazoz> devang: is that QT based?
<devang> dozpazoz: don't know
<mahdi> manual instructions for installing drivers for this new monitor i just got for linux is basically "reconfigure xserver-xorg and then it will work"
<dozpazoz> Roey: is that a recent installation?
<dozpazoz> what did you change before trying to get into digg?
<Roey> dozpazoz: as of this morning
<dozpazoz> devang: are there any other error messages?
<Roey> dozpazoz:  installed Flash
<dozpazoz> did you update?
<dozpazoz> ah...
<devang> dozpazoz: what do you mean?
<dozpazoz> Roey:  is 64bit?
<Roey> no
<fnatic\Will> could anybody help me get my MOUSE4 and MOUSE5 buttons work on my mouse, for ubuntu 7.04
<Roey> I can't understand why installing Flash would make a difference in hearing back from a site before you even start rendering
<dozpazoz> devang: scan for new pluins in Konqueror
<c2c2rock-puptop> btw what i am supposed to be doing in these logs
<devang> dozpazoz: i don't have it on me and I'm on ubuntu lol
<Roey> dozpazoz:  oh, ok:  my adblock.xml wasn't there.
<Roey> dozpazoz:  I copied my .kde/ from another system, but forgot to copy adblock.xml.
<Roey> *but had forgotten to copy adblock.xml
<dozpazoz> Roey: glad you solved it
<Roey> =) thanks
<vzduch> c2c2rock-puptop: look for anything that looks like an error msg & try to make something of it.. if you can't, pastebin it, perhaps someone else can
<dozpazoz> Roey: is adblock useful ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> yeh i guess i will just reinstall and stick with 800x600 this is just way to much work
<Roey> dozpazoz:  not really; I see ads all the time.
<BluesKaj> what's the command for releasing orphaned modules that are locking up my system resolution settings ?
<vzduch> *omfg*
<BluesKaj> I really don't want to have reconfigure xorg
<c2c2rock-puptop> yeah BluesKaj and when i did it Hooped me for X altogether
<vzduch> BluesKaj: orphaned modules?
<dozpazoz> Roey: you know why? You need to download an aditional blacklist. With the blackslist you can wipe out almost ALL freaking ads. Only filthy google analitycs is really hard to purge. Even Firefox doesn't make it easy to remove google analytics with even adblock installed. Another kewl blocking program you might wanna try is Privoxy
<dozpazoz> Privoxy, properly configure can  destroy 100% ads
<lemacs> i found scim-anthy conflict with yakuake
<c2c2rock-puptop> everytime and every way i was told to try....Hooped X this will be install 7 if i decide to FFFFF
<BluesKaj> vzduch, that's the message i get whaen trying to open admin mode in system settings/monitor&display
<c2c2rock-puptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31581/
<vzduch> this guy won't be helped anymore..
<peu> evening :)
<devang> vzduch: who
<vzduch> devang: this c2c2 retard
<devang> vzduch: ah okay
<andy_> hola
<devang> como estas?
<andy_> hallo
<andy_> hi
<devang> hai
<dozpazoz> ls
<hero> howdy
<devang> hai
<hero> how's it goin'?
<hero> that good, eh?
<devang> lol
<devang> sorry talking in like 5 windows
<devang> so i might be slow to respond
<hero> 'sok
<devang> heh
<peu> compiz with kde works better than it used to :)
<Roey> will KDE actually have these kind of effects or will we hav eto rely on compiz for this (say, a year from now)
<mahdi> plasma is supposed to offer a lot of the same functionality i believe, when KDE4 comes out, though i may just be wishing
<Roey> (honestly.. I'm not really hyped about kde4... to me it's just the next thing down the road)
<Roey> I'll tell ya what would hype me up:
<Roey> 1.  GRUB support XFS on /
<mahdi> i'm hyped, i'm just starting to get into coding and it sounds like it should be a blast
<Roey> 2. NX becoming a standard part of Debian- and Ubuntu- repositories
<Roey> 3. Eyecandy for KDE without having to resort to compiz
<vzduch> Roey: to my knowledge NX is not free software, don't know about its redistribution terms; perhaps it's licensed in a way that prohibits it being packaged
<vzduch> Roey: and what's the hype about XFS?
<vzduch> I'd rather want to see ext4
<vzduch> wb BluesKaj
<Roey> vzduch:  I meant freenx
<Roey> vzduch:  and about xfs?
<Roey> vzduch:  because I use it :P :)
<eagles0513875> vzduch: when is ext4 comin out
<vzduch> eagles0513875: no idea
<Roey> vzduch:  and it's like.. one stupid problem that's lingered for four years now.
<eagles0513875> vzduch: have u heard of sun microsystems jfs (java file system)
<vzduch> Roey: perhaps XFS just isn't widely enough used
<vzduch> eagles0513875: I know it exists, that's about it
<eagles0513875> what is xfs anyway
<eagles0513875> lol i have an article in a l inux magazine i should read bout it lol from what ive seen skimming the article i think it has to do with java based programming and its to compete with ajax
<onechard> XFS is the oldest journaling file system available for UNIX systems
<vzduch> I never messed w/ anything other than ext3 as for Linux filesystems.. just for the fact that there'll surely be ppl who know their way w/ it if it makes trouble
<eagles0513875> i love ext3
<eagles0513875> vzduch: j/w i have a bunch of audio how can i open it up with jack
<vzduch> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> vzduch: have u heard of jack
<vzduch> what do you mean 'open w/ JACK'?
<vzduch> I have JACK installed b/c some programs I have need it
<vzduch> if you mean like for audio players, most have JACK output plugins
<eagles0513875> i would like to open the audio that i have on this machine like to mix it with jack u know like remix cuz i know jack seems to lock out the audio to any player
<vzduch> JACK is just a sound server that distributes audio output.. for remixing you'd need a recording app & a mixer for effects
<vzduch> and perhaps a synth and a drum machine
<eagles0513875> vzduch: could i bypass the recording app since i have the audio on this machine already
<vzduch> a lot of stuff can be done w/ the apps from Ubuntu Studio.. but I'm far from being an expert there
<vzduch> eagles0513875: well, you need to store the result somewhere ;)
<eagles0513875> true lol what recording app u recommend
<kaminix> Anyone know a easy way to make like a big database over all your files across several drives?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: have u setup the sql server
<eagles0513875> kaminix: that is all i really know how to do is setup the mysql service on here
<vzduch> hmm.. what was the name again?  I think it was ardour, it's said to be kind-of the Swiss army knife of Linux sound apps.. but it's said to be quite unstable (compared to apps from other areas of usage), and I can't help you, I never used it myself
<kaminix> Nope. Have the sqlite for amarok though.
<eagles0513875> vzduch: ok
<hasan> hi gusy
<eagles0513875> kaminix: if u want to use sql ovr multiple drives u cant use sqlite
<hasan> i ve got a muzio player
<hasan> i ve plugged it for charging over usb
<kaminix> eagles0513875: What should I install then?
<vzduch> who's gusy? :D
<hasan> but in windows when i charge it i can disconnect it via software
<hasan> so that i can listen to music while i charge it
<eagles0513875> kaminix: mysql let me link u with a wiki i have
<hasan> what do i need to do to do the same thing in kubuntu ?
<kaminix> hasan: Disconnect it so that you can listen to music? What?
<eagles0513875> vzduch: i have a kool mag that i think we would all love
<BluesKaj> hey eagles0513875 ..runing 7.10 right ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: yep
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: x86_64 whats up
<hasan> nope i dont plug off cable
<hasan> but by clicking usb device found icon
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, i upgraded to 7.10 too , booting into a black scrn ...right now using the super grubdisk to bootinto gutsy..can't see anything wrong with my boot/grub file , but the fstab is strange
<hasan> there is an option for removing connected usb devices in windows
<kaminix> Will Kubuntu+1 have KDE4?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: kde 4 not out for a while
<vzduch> kaminix: no, it won't, KDE4 won't be final by then
<eagles0513875> kaminix: its still in alpha and vry unstable
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: lets take this to a one on one chat
<hasan> so it goes on charging but ican listen music too while charging
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, http://www.pastebin.ca/636351
<hasan> Kubuntu 1 ??
<kaminix> eagles0513875: It's scheduled for release on October 27th, right? When is Kubuntu+1?
<eagles0513875> kaminix: dont know the dateall i know is in october
<kaminix> hasan: +1, meaning next version.
<lokas> vzduch hi  i am solarwaver remember how u said    that prog with ntfs write
<kaminix> Bad timing for a release. Would've been nice if they'd matched better. Will it be possible to upgrade via apt?
<genii> Oct 23 is kde4 release date
* underdog5004 nudges genii
<underdog5004> can't wait for kde4
<genii> per http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<genii> underdog5004: Hiya :)
<kaminix> Me neither, I have such high expectations. Anyone know if upgrade will be easy?
<lokas> vzduch hi  i am solarwaver remember how u said    that prog with ntfs write
<genii> underdog5004: I'm expecting big things from XFCE5
<genii> LOL
<kaminix> What ver is XFCE?
<genii> 4
<vzduch> lokas: tell us your concrete problem if you have one :)
<kaminix> I never liked XFCE, it keeped on bugging out on me. Menu not appearing and stuff.
<genii> kaminix: 4.2 is in the works
<vzduch> I remember building XFce 4.0 myself when it first came out
<vzduch> for Hoary
<eagles0513875> lol
<vzduch> back then it had some problems interacting w/ Gnome
<underdog5004> genii, why? What's big coming from them?
<genii> underdog5004: I just prefer the low-overhead window managers generally
<vzduch> genii: isn't 4.2 out already?
<genii> vzduch: Possibly, I haven't checked in there for a month or so
<underdog5004> genii, gotcah
<underdog5004> ermm, gotcha
<underdog5004> I've tried xfce, but I prefer kde...xfce for low-end machines is what I do, though
<genii> vzduch Ah, it is 4.4.X something now LOL wow it goes fast
<vzduch> genii: indeed, just checked myself :)
<vzduch> current stable is 4.4.1
<lokas> vzduch i pass vkubuntu to a friends computer and i canot write to ntfs disks
<vzduch> !ntfs-3g | lokas
<ubotu> lokas: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lokas> remember the site that u have give  me to fix that
<devang> try using it with FUSE
<lokas> thanx man
<devang> it works pretty good
<vzduch> lokas: print it out for convenience if that helps you ;)
<devang> i don't know if FUSE works on kubuntu though..
<genii> underdog5004: The new file manager system is way better than on earlier versions. Thunar
<elliotc> Hey, what is the command to reconfigure X?  I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 but X isn't working and I forgot the command to reconfigure it
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of any audio players that use jack so i can have a jack server running and still listen to my music
<elliotc> is it sudo dpkg xserver-reconfigure?  I remember it was soemething like that
<vzduch> elliotc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, if you mean that
<elliotc> that was it
<elliotc> thanks a lot
<vzduch> guys, I'll be out for a breath of fresh air.. have a nice one :)
<drewh> greetings...anyone know how the default ca's (/etc/ssl/certs).  There not in any dpkg.
<jhutchins> drewh: Could be they get created by a package script.
<underdog5004> genii, they're still using thunar, right?
<jhutchins> drewh: Let me see if I can find 'em on mine.
<dzero> wow
<dozpazoz> hi
<drewh> jhutchins: yeah dpkg -S was showing no love..if it's a postinst that make since
<genii> underdog5004: AFAIK yes. Before Thunar however, you could not easily do such simple things as make shortcuts on the desktop for instance
<dzero> hi =)
<dozpazoz> why my DELL printer isn't listed under printers?
<dozpazoz> what's wrong?
<underdog5004> genii, right, right, I remember that. That was one of the deal-breakers, for me.
<manu__> i've in mpalyer this scnalines how can i remove them? http://www.imagehoop.com/view_image/2d3a51658/Bildschirmphoto8.png
<genii> dozpazoz: I'm tempted to tell you whats wrong is that it's a dell printer
<underdog5004> manu__, try using english
<jhutchins> drewh: Yeah, must be a script, no pacakge owns /etc/ssl/certs/
<kaminix> dozpazoz: Drivers?
<dozpazoz> genii: OMG!! only TWO!! 2!! models of DELL listed??!!
<dozpazoz> wtf
<genii> dozpazoz: Dell just buys printers made by other companies then puts their name on em. you need to discover who really makes it
<jhutchins> manu__: That's more likely to be flash than mplayer.
<dozpazoz> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<underdog5004> manu__, you may want to look at the man page for mplayer.
<dozpazoz> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drewh> jhutchins: yep postinst of ca-certificates. thanks.
<genii> dozpazoz: What is the exact model name?
<dozpazoz> DELL 720
<manu__> jhutchins: flash? oO
<manu__> underdog5004: i'm writing english (with mistakes) oO
<dozpazoz> ok is not listed in hardware page
<mOrO^> I downloaded and installed RealPlayer10GOLD.bin... it works fine...BUT... I installed it on my desktop...I now have a Real Player Folder on my desktop. Any suggestions?
<dozpazoz> oh wait
<jhutchins> dozpazoz: USB?
<underdog5004> manu__, then spellcheck your words before hitting enter. It's not a race. People will take you seriously if you use proper spelling, at least
<genii> dozpazoz: It'sa a Lexmark
<dozpazoz> jhutchins: yeah
<dozpazoz> genii: lol I saw it, how weird
<manu__> underdog5004: ok :) thx you :)
* underdog5004 sighs
<underdog5004> no problem
<genii> dozpazoz: Maybe some useful info here: http://digitalpincushion.wordpress.com/2007/06/23/installing-a-dell-720-usb-printer-in-ubuntu/
<_Shade_> anyone know how to set up an xgl in feisty - nvidia legacy drivers
<jhutchins> manu__: Yeah, dozpazoz See what lsusb says about it (use sudo).
<genii> Woohoo :) My alarm just went off, time to go home
<genii> See all you fine ppl Monday :)
<jhutchins> dozpazoz: Although genii's excelent find would be better.
<jhutchins> genii: Have a nice weekend!
<genii> jhutchins: :)
<mOrO^> I downloaded and installed RealPlayer10GOLD.bin... it works fine...BUT... I installed it on my desktop...I now have a Real Player Folder on my desktop. Any suggestions?
<_Shade_> so... what about the xgl thingy?
<manu__>  <jhutchins> manu__: Yeah, dozpazoz See what lsusb says about it (use sudo). ????
<jhutchins> manu__: Sorry, you're not the only one with typos today.
<jhutchins> !nvidia | _Shade_ That's all I know about it:
<ubotu> _Shade_ That's all I know about it:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manu__> k
<jhutchins> !mp3 | mOrO^ follow the directions in the restricted formats page:
<ubotu> mOrO^ follow the directions in the restricted formats page:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mOrO^> free formats?
<mOrO^> ubotu: OK... I read the url
<eagles0513875> mOrO^: ubotu is a bot btw
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Aww, you spoiled the fun!
<mOrO^> hehhe
<eagles0513875> lol
* eagles0513875 apologizes to room for spoiling the fun and goes and sits in the corner for timeout
<mOrO^> hehe
<hak5fan> I'm on slax a live distro i've put on my pendrive it runs everything from the root account by default. all I want to know is: How can I give the new user b read and write acess to a folder I copied from /root ?
<mOrO^> Im going to read that stuff..and see if the bot knows a little something
<jussi01> hak5fan: go ask on slax channel, we do kubuntu here ;)
<hak5fan> True enough but I believe this to be a generic linux question..... has to do with chmodding or something and the slax channel is empty... allmost
<kaminix> Anyone know a program to convert ogg to mp3 easly? Can lame do that?
<jhutchins> hak5fan: Either change the group to something that b is a member of, and give group r/w access, or change the world access, or change the ownership to b.
<hak5fan> jhutchins: ok thanks... testing it now
<jhutchins> kaminix: ogg2mp3
<jhutchins> kaminix: Available in perl or python.
<kaminix> jhutchins: What repo? I only have mp32ogg in my pelo. :o
<jhutchins> oggenc will do it.
<kaminix> jhutchins: How will oggenc encode mp3s from ogg? What? I have oggs, I want mp3s.
<jhutchins> kaminix: the python script only uses ogginfo and oggenc, so I must conclude that oggenc can transcode.
<mOrO^> Can I remove an installed program off of my desktop in the root shell? And what is the terminal command?
<lokas> is there anyone knows how to play sus in divx?
<jhutchins> ffmpeg also does audio transcoding, as does mplayer.
<lokas> is there anyone knows how to play subs in divx?
<kaminix> jhutchins: Ok. Where do I find the script?
<eagles0513875> later guys
<eagles0513875> im out to club it up
<jhutchins> mOrO^: something like rm /home/mOrO/Desktop/<file>
<jhutchins> http://bitmason.com/project/ogg2mp3/
<jhutchins> That's the python one, http://marginalhacks.com/bin/ogg2mp3 is the perl one.
<mOrO^> jhutchins: I have a Real Player installed on my desktop...and I want to remove it. Will going into the root shell help me remove it?
<jhutchins> mOrO^: You should be able to do it as the normal user, unless you installed it as root.
<kaminix> jhutchins: Thanks. :)
<mOrO^> jhutchins: Im not sure HOW I installed it. It wont let me delete it...and it wont ask for the password.
<jhutchins> mOrO^: Try it as root then.
<mOrO^> what do I type in?
<mOrO^> sudo dpkg -r package_name
<mOrO^> not a package now.. it is a running program
<mOrO^> doesnt show up on Synaptic or Add/Remove menus
<mOrO^> jhutchins: are you here?
<fernando_> q hongo
<fernando_> ay alguien
<fernando_> por ai
<fernando_> soy nuevo en esto
<jhutchins> mOrO^: Sorry, real life.
<jhutchins> mOrO^: Since you didn't use the package system to install it, the package system doesn't know anything about it.
<jhutchins> mOrO^: If you don't know how you installed it, it's a lot harder to be sure you un-install it correctly.
<mOrO^> jhutchins: I have the install log
<jhutchins> mOrO^: I can't tell you the command, because I don't know the names of the folders, but something like rm -r ~/Desktop/real<tab> should do it.
<mOrO^> jhutchins: I ll try it. <tab> is the ENTER key?
<jhutchins> mOrO^: Noo, <tab> is the tab key.  It will auto-complete the path.
<McBee> hi.. there are some program to use graphviz and valgrind?
<jhutchins> McBee: These are windows programs?
<McBee> jhutchins._.-> no.. linux program
<arrautza> hi
<jhutchins> Hm.  Why not just use them?
<arrautza> i'm needing some help
<McBee> 'cause is too hard..
<jhutchins> McBee: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://valgrind.org/docs/manual/manual.html
<McBee> jhutchins._.-> thx
<jhutchins> Hrm.  Let me clean that up.
<jhutchins> http://valgrind.org/docs/manual/manual.html
<arrautza> how can i jump from kubuntu drapper drake to a latest version without losing my documents??
<jhutchins> arrautza: Back them up.
<arrautza> mmmm...buuu.... how can i play with the beryls cube in the dapper distribution??
<jhutchins> arrautza: Back them up first, then try upgrading from dapper to edgy, get it fixed, then upgrade to feisty.
<jhutchins> arrautza: I'm sure it will fail just as reliably, but I don't think there are packages for dapper.  You could always install from source as long as you're hosing your system anyway.
<mOrO^> jhutchins: you is a genius...that sucker is gone..but so is the program...NOW... I must install it correctly
<jhutchins> arrautza: Or build your own .deb's, it's not that hard.
<jhutchins> mOrO^: Nah, just been plodding along at this for a while.
<mOrO^> hosing your system anyway... ROFL
<jhutchins> To be fair, I haven't seen beryl do much damage, it mostly just fails.
<mOrO^> jhutchins: Is there any an easier way to install this Real Player/
<jhutchins> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> Oh, I'm thinking flash...
<mOrO^> aaaa
<jhutchins> Check that first URL.
<mOrO^> ok.. I do need to learn it for myself :)
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<jhutchins> mOrO^: It's been long enough that I don't remember exactly.
<jhutchins> mOrO^: I'm pretty sure there's a canonical repository for Feisty too.
<mOrO^> jhutchins: Ok...thanks. Ill check this out.
<arrautza> i'm using the comand gksu "update-manager -c" but it tells me that there are not update manager...
<jhutchins> arrautza: try apt-get install update-manager
<arrautza> hate not to know...
<jhutchins> arrautza: Did that work?
<arrautza> it look like
<arrautza> yes thk
<jhutchins> arrautza: Do make copies of your important stuff before you get too far into the upgrade though.
<utnubuk> has anybody resolved a problem where openoffice fails to open off of a fresh tribe 3 install??
<arrautza> ok... i've just finish the semester.. so beside music & pictures, don't have grates files...thk anyway
<Biovore> utnubuk: keep checking for updates for it.. They will fix it eventualy..
<utnubuk> ok ty
<javv> hi
<javv> I need help
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<javv> then, when login in kdm retorn to kdm
<kaj> fixme:msg:pack_message msg 14
<kaj> anyone know what that is
<kaj> ??????
<Biovore> wine?
<kaj> ya
<Biovore> its wine.. its emulating windows..  Thus you get weirdness...
* Biovore dosn't like wine..
<kaj> fixme:wave:ALSA_AddCaptureDevice Add support for DSCapture
<javv> the log in /var/log/Xorg.2.log say> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<kaj> what about that one
<kaj> ohh
<kaj> cool
<Biovore> direct sound capture not implemented yet maybe...
<kaj> hhmmm
<kaj> can i do something about it
<Biovore> nope
<kaj> shitty
<kaj> ty
<Biovore> javv: your question isn't very clear.. Its like you first line didn't make it to the server..
<javv> the last line from in startx is> errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<Biovore> javv: sp whats the actualy problem?
<javv> Biovore: when login in kdm retorn to kdm
<Biovore> retorn?
<Biovore> kdm not starting?
<javv> return
<javv> kde no starting
<Biovore> oh.. what you log in using kdm you get kicked back to kdm?
#kubuntu 2007-07-28
<javv> yes
<Biovore> javv: if kde dosn't start, most likey because something got bugured, and your loging gets killed and you get logged back out..
<Biovore> you can try deleteing the .kde directory in your home directory
<javv> but, I cant login root manual
<Biovore> press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text console..
<Biovore> then type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Biovore> they do "xinit"
<Biovore> when X starts up and give you a dead shell..
<Biovore> type startkde in the shell
<Biovore> kde should start.. or barf and give you a more discriptive error..
<javv> Biovore: ok, I try
<rrbiz> APM isn't kick'n in on my gateway box, any ideas ?
<Biovore> rrbiz: older laptop?
<rrbiz> it's a gateway bios from 2000, it's a standalone lcd all in one computer, built somewhat like a laptop
<Biovore> yeah bios from that time had funky apm interfaces.. may not work correctly..
<rrbiz> older distros worked better, with ubuntu it just doesn't work at all
<Biovore> well all the newer ones will have issues because they rely on acpi and not the old apm system.
<rrbiz> if i press the power button, it shuts off instantly, like a crash, and i set it to ask
<rrbiz> yeah that makes sense
<Marquart> hello I have a fast _ about installing kubuntu
<Biovore> you can try adding acpi=off to the list of kernel options in grub.
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Marquart> ?
<rrbiz> hmm, ok i'll try that
<rrbiz> that'd be in menu.lst right ?
<Marquart> trying to install kubuntu the installer dosnt load saying ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/QtCore.so: invalid ELF header
<jhutchins> Marquart: Did you verify the iso and the disk you burned it to?
<Biovore> rrbiz: yup.. add it to the end of the line that says kernel /boot/ stuff  root=blah quite verbose acpi=off
<Marquart> yes verified it with chec cd function on the cd
<rrbiz> k, thnx Biovore
<Biovore> Marquart: not sure.. Thats the kind of error you get if the cd has got errors in it..
<jhutchins> Marquart: Did you check the iso too?
<Marquart> nope
<jhutchins> Marquart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Marquart> ill try downloading it again
<jhutchins> Marquart: WAIT!
<runlevelten> don't download it if you can check it first instead :)
<runlevelten> hello all btw.
<jhutchins> Marquart: Just verify the md5 sum first. If that's valid, download the alternate install CD instead of the live CD.
<Marquart> no problem takes less than 5 min but ill chech the iso
<Kernel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jhutchins> Hey, that's a handy link!
<Marquart2> seems the md5sum dosnt match
<Marquart2> md5sum kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Marquart2> eb8a79dbe8ed4b5e4d7f8784c39600f7  kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Marquart2> schould be 1ad3c003dbcbe27b3265da23b886d047
<Marquart2> damn my spelling
<jhutchins> Marquart2: It's probably worth trying the download again.
<jhutchins> Marquart2: A bad iso file will often cause boot problems.
<jhutchins> Marquart2: or install problems.
<Marquart2> year downloading it again
<jhutchins> Marquart2: If you get a good iso and a good burn, and it still has problems, try the alt CD, or since you know you're going to install you could just jump to that directly.
<Marquart2> why not
<Marquart2> im going to check out the linuxMCE
<Zasch> Hello
<Zasch> I'm having a problem with KDE, in that nothing from Ubuntu seems to open up anymore: Pidgin, Firefox, XChat all seem to crash immediately upon loading
<Marquart2> have you seen the demonstration on Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcNwnANrCpw
<jhutchins> Zasch: Try the kde equivalents: kopete, konqueror, konversation.
<jhutchins> Zasch: There's a bug you can get, I think it's with the QT libraries, that causes that.
<Zasch> I'm fine with the KDE equivelants, but the programs worked in the past, and so I'm curious as to why they have suddenly stopped.
<jhutchins> Zasch: (No, I never fixed it, it just eventually went away.)
<thrilla> having a problem with kubuntu
<thrilla> cann't get the internet connection working so i tried this
<thrilla> connected the pc directly to the cable modem
<thrilla> and still couldn't get online
<thrilla> so how do i fix this?
<bonZi> i have a question
<bonZi> i would like to redirect
<bonZi> my apache
<bonZi> on a computer with mandriva
<bonZi> to my second
<d9gk> will updates downloaded through adept on livecd be included when installed to hard drive?
<bonZi> pc connected on lan
<bonZi> http://server/foo -> redirect to -> http://23.21.23.21/
<bonZi> can someone help me?
<sonic3> hey
<sonic3> got a problem i need help with
<sonic3> cann't connect to the internet
<Biovore> bonZi: you can do that with iptables firewall rules
<Biovore> bonZi: www.netfilter.org
<Biovore> sonic3: wifi?
<sonic3> no
<Biovore> does your network/lan have dhcp?
<sonic3> the router does
<Biovore> ok..  what network card do you have?
<sonic3> its a built in one
<Marquart3> now the md5sum is corect
<Biovore> yay!
<sonic3> on the motherboard
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> can someone help me please iron out a little problem with kmenu? I'd need to know where the text file with the the kmenu settings is stored
<Biovore> sonic3: its still on PCI bus probably.. need to know what it is..
<Biovore> luca: I don't think its a text file..
<sonic3> will device manager tell me?
<Biovore> sonic3: probably..
<sonic3> Product Type	Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Biovore> sonic3: hmm.. I never mess with one of those cards before..
<sonic3> i think i need to install the driver from asus for it
<sonic3> but
<sonic3> the only way i can get it over to linux right now is by a usb drive
<luca> Biovore: thanks anyhow :(
<sonic3> and kubuntu won't show it when i plug it in
<luca> bye
<Biovore> hmm try "sudo modprobe sk98lin"
<sonic3> me?
<Biovore> yup
<Biovore> sk98lin looks like it should work with that card..
<sonic3> you mean open up a terminal window and type that?
<Biovore> yup..
<Biovore> I am guessing you on a second computer?
<sonic3> ok, i'll have to reboot to do it
<sonic3> no, dual boot
<Biovore> oh.. well theres is more..
<Biovore> after you log in.. do that modprobe thing.. and then type sudo ifconfig
<Biovore> is show something about a eth0 interface..
<Biovore> then do a "sudo dhcpd"
<Biovore> is should get an IP address after a few seconds
<sonic3> cripes, i'll have to write this down
<sonic3> lol
<Biovore> then do a ifconfig again so if if you got a ip
<eagles0513875> does this have something to do with a wifi card
<Biovore> no
<Biovore> Product Type	Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller <-- dosn't seem to get picked up by default.
<sonic3> ok, can you open a dcc chat with me and repeat those steps bio?
<sonic3> i am gonna write them down
<Biovore> I don't think my dcc works here..
<eagles0513875> i have those on my desktop 2 to be exact wish i could test them out ot see if i would be getting the same problem
<sonic3> well do them one at a time then
<Silent_G> hello
<Silent_G> can someone help meh with this error ATAL: Error inserting dazuko (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/extra/dazuko.ko): Invalid argument
<eagles0513875> im on my laptop atm
<Silent_G>  ?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> Hello everyone, can anyone send me a .deb of ffmpeg compiled with AMR support please? I can't do it myself :-(
<sonic3> sounds like you didn't configure the program right
<Silent_G> what do you mean
<Silent_G> :o
<Biovore> sonic3: after login: open up a terminal and type in "sudo modprobe modprobe sk98lin"
<Biovore> sonic3: then type "sudo dhcpd"
<Biovore> sonic3: then type "ifconfig eth0"
<Biovore> it should show you an interface called eth0 and its configuration.. should see an IP there now..
<sonic3> ok
<sonic3> will do
<Biovore> if it says something like unkown interface.. that module probably didn't work..
<rrbiz> Biovore: no dice, same results, except for a few less errors in logs and startup, ubuntu works great otherwise, but a pita with powermngment stuff, maybe i should throw puppy on the old dog
<Biovore> rrbiz: yeah apm is kinda of a pain.. you can try dapper.. its older and still supported..
<rrbiz> hmm, that wouldn't affect adding software and the rest getting upgraded ?
<rrbiz> i guess so long as the reps stay on dapper shouldn't affect it
<ViciouZ^Laptop> wow, im trying to compile ffmpeg from source with amr and i get billions of errors
<thrilla> hey bio
<thrilla> the second command didn't work
<Biovore> what second command?
<thrilla> i typed sudo dhcpd
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it's sonic3
<Biovore> oh.. try dhclient
<thrilla> and got command not found
<Biovore> got my distros backwards..
<thrilla> ok
<Biovore> dhcpd -> dhclient
<thrilla> second command failed
<Biovore> thrilla: what did "ifconfig eth0" say?
<thrilla> a whole bunch of crap
<thrilla> but sudo dhclient didn't get a dhcp response
<thrilla> it did run
<Biovore> thrilla: well in the ifconfig eth0 side of things it showed something and did spit out "error fetching interface"
<ernestito> hello
<Biovore> (and didn't)
<thrilla> don't think so
<ernestito> some one can help me?
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Biovore> thrilla: you could try assigning it a static just to see whats going on..
<thrilla> umm
<thrilla> i think i can in the router
<Biovore> thrilla: well you know what your lan ip's are... (probably 192.168.0.1->192.168.0.255)
<ernestito> i have a toshiba sattelite with nvidia 440 when i intall the driver it turns white the monitor
<Biovore> ernestito: hmm you using nvidia's driver?
<Biovore> what version if so?
<Biovore> thrilla: basicly to assign a static do the following: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<ernestito> yes i try 9631, 9755
<Biovore> thrilla:  ignore any error you got
<thrilla> well
<Biovore> thrilla: then try pinging the default gateway (the router)
<thrilla> i just told the router to start assigning the dhcp ips after 192.168.11.5
<thrilla> so i can have 4 static ip address
<Biovore> ernestito: I see that 9631 should work..
<Biovore> thrilla: you natting?
<thrilla> yep
<thrilla> its a router after all
<Biovore> ok..
<ernestito> with that one the monitor turns white too
<Biovore> by assigning on the router won't do anything for assigning the static on the linux box..
<thrilla> so like i said
<khaije1> is there any free speech recognition software?
<Biovore> khaije1: I think there is.. I don't think it works all the well though..
<thrilla> no but it'll let me assign it a dedicated ip
<khaije1> Biovore: know whats it called?
<Biovore> thrilla: well if you dhclient for a ip you'll get that static.. thats all you did basicly..
<Biovore> khaije1: nope.. not of the top of my head..
<khaije1> Biovore: if it comes to you would you pm me? i'm gonna look some more
<Silent_G> can somebody tell me how to defregment on kubuntu?
<Biovore> linux dosn't need deframenting
<Biovore> mac dosesnt eather..
<Silent_G> hmm
<Biovore> only windows..
<Silent_G> yeah
<Silent_G> but once
<Silent_G> i saw the option
<Silent_G> of defregmenting
<Silent_G> in KDE
<Silent_G> on another distro
<Silent_G> but icant seem to find it now
<Silent_G> :|
<Biovore> you can defragment fat32 devices..
<Biovore> nothing to defrag on ext2/3
<Silent_G> how
<Biovore> its all linked inodes
<Silent_G> ?
<Biovore> no file allocation table
<Silent_G> how can i scan fat32 devices?
<Silent_G> *defregment
<Biovore> no clue.. I don't bother with it..
<Silent_G> :S
<Silent_G> i have a fat32 Partition
<Silent_G> for my torrents
<nosrednaekim> kinda quiet around here....
<Biovore> yup..
* Biovore hope its a sign the people have stuff working
<ViciouZ^Laptop> nope
<ViciouZ^Laptop> my phone won't mount :P
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it won't automount
<Biovore> usb mass storage device?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> yeah
<stoned> hi
<ViciouZ^Laptop> sn
<ViciouZ^Laptop> where do they go? /dev/sda?
<stoned> I want use no but kde.  How can get mouving mouse in konqueror?
<stoned> wtf
<Biovore> check /media/<vendor name>
<ViciouZ^Laptop> that's exactly where it isn't
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: also do a dmesg before and after you plug in the phone and see what the kernel is thinking..
<thrilla> ok
<stoned> I don't want to use anything but kde apps, and I run firefox currently.  I need to somehow have mouse gestures in konqi.  That way I can ditch firefox.  The main reason for me isn't plugins or extentions etc., it is mouse gestures.  Is there a way to get them in Konqueror.
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: It could be it's not a real mass storage device..
<stoned> ?
<stoned> ignore the first sentenc
<stoned> I have no idea what I was thinking
<thrilla> the ifconfig command failed
<thrilla> but
<thrilla> a sudo ifconfig did work
<ViciouZ^Laptop> nah bio, it's always worked before
<thrilla> stoned
<thrilla> why get rid of firefox?
<stoned> i found it
<stoned> thanks
<stoned> thrilla: I want to be completely gtk free
<stoned> leave me alone ;)
<thrilla> lol
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: well not sure then..  check dmesg and see if the kernel is assigning it to a scsi device..
<ViciouZ^Laptop> hmm
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it used to look same before and after
<thrilla> still no luck bio
<ViciouZ^Laptop> now it says stuff about new usb storage getting address 7
<Biovore> thrilla: well I am not sure then..  did "sudo ifconfig eth0" return information about the interface?
<phyeradmin> good evening folks...i have a bit of an issue here getting kubuntu 7.04 to run its updates w/o conking out on me
<thrilla> it did
<ViciouZ^Laptop> 8878.569093]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [ 8878.752753]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [ 8879.443472]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 8, error -62
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [ 8879.619152]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9
<Biovore> thrilla: so I guess that means that the nic card is work.. just not talking to the outside world..
<thrilla> its trying to mount a usb device vic
<Biovore> and its dropping dead on it..
<thrilla> mount=assign it a letter
<phyeradmin> for the past 48hrs and this being the 5th attempt, in hopes that maybe its something that might get fixed in the repo...it keeps getting caught and stops updating at the python2.5 packages
<phyeradmin> anyone know whats causing this or is experiencing this issue?
<Biovore> phyeradmin: you try updating from the command line..
<phyeradmin> ok...btw: whats the command for clearing out the cashe and for retrieving the updates?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> i'm going to restart guys
<ViciouZ^Laptop> brb
<phyeradmin> i kinda forgot that stuff=\
<Biovore> sudo apt-get clean
<Biovore> sudo apt-get update
<thrilla> well bio
<Biovore> sudo apt-get upgrade
<thrilla> can i manage to mount my usb pen drive so i can install the drivers for linux on it?
<Biovore> thrilla: well if ifconfig is showing info on the interface.. the driver is fine..
<Biovore> thrilla: you try setting a static on the linux box using "sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip-address> netmaks 255.255.255.0" ?
<phyeradmin> thrilla: no go=\
<phyeradmin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phyeradmin>   python2.5: Depends: python2.5-minimal (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu1 is installed
<phyeradmin>   python2.5-dev: Depends: python2.5 (= 2.5.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 is installed
<thrilla> yep i did try that
<Biovore> phyeradmin: hmm you using automatix?
<thrilla> then install the packages
<phyeradmin> no, this is a completely fresh install
<thrilla> i know
<thrilla> use the package manager
<Biovore> phyeradmin: fresh install of what.. feisty?
<thrilla> just search for the names of the packages
<thrilla> and it'll find them and update
<phyeradmin> yeah...seem kubuntu 7.04 is all i can get installed on this rig w/o getting a failed installation
<Biovore> thats what he is doing.. but hes got a dependicy confict..
<riorio> how do you close Katapult if you opened it by misstake?
<Biovore> riorio: alt-shift
<phyeradmin> regular ubuntu and even the alt and 64bit vers will install but keep telling me there no home folder when i try to login
<thrilla> lol
<Biovore> or just click somewhere on the screen.
<ViciouZ^Laptop> back, still no luck with mounting it
<riorio> alt-shift is not working
<Biovore> or just click somewhere on the screen. it should fade way..
* riorio is irritated
<ViciouZ^Laptop> bio:
<ViciouZ^Laptop>   143.650232]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  143.885849]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  143.894913]  scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  143.894981]  usb-storage: device found at 4
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  143.894983]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  148.886918]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<thrilla> just look at the screen
<thrilla> there ya go
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: that looks like it is happy..
<thrilla> yep, it found it
<cloakable> !laptop ? ViciouZ^Laptop
<cloakable> !pastebin | ViciouZ^Laptop
<ubotu> ViciouZ^Laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thrilla> now you should have a new drive letter
<ViciouZ^Laptop> i just don't
<riorio>   *hrm* I had to half-start a progam to close it *grr*
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it isn't in /media/
<Biovore> phyeradmin: make sure you verify your installer disk before using it..  I have had weirdness like that before here as well..
<phyeradmin> the media check?
<phyeradmin> it came out clean
<Silent_G> hello , can someone give me a name of a nice  cool graphical Easy to use p2p Client? i want something like Window's Ares
<thrilla> so looks like kubuntu is usless to me
<Biovore> phyeradmin:  2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3  <-- not sure where you picked that version up from..
<phyeradmin> well, how do i deal with going around broken packages and getting the remaining updates?
<thrilla> p2p client
<thrilla> try limewire
<ViciouZ^Laptop> Silent_G: use adept to get gtk-gnutella. but we do not encourage copyrighted files
<Biovore> Biovore: apt-get install -f
<Silent_G> limewire sucks
<Silent_G> :/
<Biovore> phyeradmin: apt-get install -f
<ViciouZ^Laptop> frostwire
<phyeradmin> i got it off the kubuntu site
<Silent_G> i know ViciouZ^Laptop
<Biovore> mldonkey
<Silent_G> :p
<Silent_G> im an outlaw!
<Silent_G> lol
<thrilla> mldonkey is aGnutella client
<Silent_G> well
<Silent_G> i tried Gnuttella
<Silent_G> but its too complicated
<Silent_G> for my taste
<Silent_G> choosing servers and things like that
<Silent_G> i like something simple
<Silent_G> like Connect Search download
<thrilla> my honest opinion
<ViciouZ^Laptop> gnutella involves no server choosing
<thrilla> learn to use torrents
<ViciouZ^Laptop> that's ed2k
<Silent_G> i use torrents dude
<Silent_G> :p
<ViciouZ^Laptop> and torrents > *
<Silent_G> i have a partition for torrents
<Silent_G> but
<Biovore> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ViciouZ^Laptop> anyone help with mounting this drive?
<Silent_G> i dont see it cool to use torring to download 1 song
<Silent_G> :o
<Silent_G> *torrent
<thrilla> i use limewire for that
<Silent_G> it doesnt give me good speed
<Silent_G> :S
<thrilla> and so basicly kubuntu is usless to me bio?
<phyeradmin> biovore:
<phyeradmin> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.5_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<phyeradmin>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<phyeradmin> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<phyeradmin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<phyeradmin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.5_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<phyeradmin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ViciouZ^Laptop> you heard dpkg
<ViciouZ^Laptop> corruted
<Biovore> thrilla: for now.. something could be defunked with your install..
<phyeradmin> something is'nt right here...this is the 6th distro i tried that kept feeding me that junk about my "file system" was corrupt
<thrilla> the archive was corrupt phyer, no wonder if failed
<phyeradmin> i've reformatted each install
<phyeradmin> i dont get it
<Biovore> you disk could be bad..
<draik> I'm aware this is slightly off-topic, but I'll ask anyway... Does anyone know of a channel for writing? I mean writing for a book.
<thrilla> well
<thrilla> i have never checked the hard drive... only formatted it a few times
<ViciouZ^Laptop> biovore, what command would i use to mount a usb mass storage device
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: well you know what scsi block device is as assigned?
<phyeradmin> i really hope that to not be the case
<phyeradmin> baaad time to have a bad drive
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  143.894913]  scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices < does that cover it?
<Biovore> phyeradmin: kick back to a text only (disable kde/gdm) and do "sudo mount / -o remount,ro" then do "sudo fsck /dev/<root_dev>"
<Biovore> that will perform a disk check
<phyeradmin> kick back to text only?...ok im lost
<thrilla> in other words, exit xwindows
<Biovore> phyeradmin: well in that case.. don't bother..  Its kinda complex procedure..
<Biovore> phyeradmin: if your bios supports it.. do a low level format on the disk and mark all the bad sectors as don't use.. should by more life out of the disk.
<ViciouZ^Laptop> [  143.894913]  scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices < does that cover it biovore?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> oops double post, sorry
<Biovore> well it it means its happy..
<phyeradmin> alright i'll see if it has that function
<Biovore> now to figure out what it did.. 1 sec will I check something on usb fs
<thrilla> but it didn't assign it a letter
<phyeradmin> thanks biovore
<Biovore> thrilla: err linux.. there are no "letters"
<thrilla> well
<thrilla> it didn't give it a mount point
<Biovore> you mean a device.. like /dev/sda1 or something..
<thrilla> yep
<ViciouZ^Laptop> yeah
* thrilla is new to linux
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: try a cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<ViciouZ^Laptop> how do i give it one
<ViciouZ^Laptop> ok
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: does it show up there..
<ViciouZ^Laptop> nope
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it's connected though
<ViciouZ^Laptop> the phone says it is
<Biovore> well it dosn't look like linux is detecting it as a mass storage device then..
<thrilla> what are you trying to connect?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> a phone
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it's always worked before
<draik> ViciouZ^Laptop: I've been trying to connect my new Wing, but so far no luch
<draik> *luck
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it comes up as a 512mb removable usb mass storage device
<thrilla> you want to connect your phone to upload mp3's to it?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> nope
<ViciouZ^Laptop> 3gps
<ViciouZ^Laptop> hehe
<Biovore> ViciouZ^Laptop: worked before on linux?
<ViciouZ^Laptop> yeah
<Biovore> I have noticed some weirdness with the hal/udev system as well..
<inteliwasp> how do i set up internet sharing?
<Biovore> inteliwasp: I am not sure if there is any easy way of doing it..
<inteliwasp> Biovore: i am all for working in config files
<inteliwasp> i just need to make the link transparent to the computer
<Biovore> inteliwasp: The simplest way is to just get one of those firewall/router things from best buy.. Does the same function..
<boris__> does anyone knows hoe to gledati
<boris__> soulshine
<Biovore> inteliwasp: well its just not a simple config file.. you need to setup some firewall rules and setup dhcpd deamon on you computer..
<ViciouZ^Laptop> biovore: i have a file called 3 in /proc/scsi/usb-storage/
<thrilla> inteliwasp: get a buffalo router
<inteliwasp> Biovore: i do have a router but the problem is that the 2 computers are in a remote location, so no cables
<Biovore> there are some howto on the web if you google for internet sharing linux
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it's 0b
<boris__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC95VDc3GkQ
<inteliwasp> Biovore: 1 of the computers has a wireless connection and a net card
<Biovore> inteliwasp: rgr.. and it would work if you setup that machine to share a connection..
<thrilla> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVQLfbyp-xs
<inteliwasp> Biovore: yep that is corect, i hope to get the link transparent ie: no second dhcp
<boris__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7O_9a2MrZc
<ViciouZ^Laptop> F00K YEAH
<Biovore> inteliwasp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ViciouZ^Laptop> it worked! it was the phones fault
<Biovore> haha
<Biovore> gg
<Biovore> (good game)
<ViciouZ^Laptop> i hate you, motorola
<ViciouZ^Laptop> i know what gg means thanks
<Biovore> motorola has some linux based phone on the way out..
<ViciouZ^Laptop> and gj with the help, even though it didnt help
<ViciouZ^Laptop> yeah
<boris__> is here anyine from knin
<ViciouZ^Laptop> well guys, have fun compiling stuff and having to sort out problems that aren't kubuntus fault
<ViciouZ^Laptop> good night and good luck, cya tomorrow
<bonZi> question: repetively
<bonZi> my kubuntu
<bonZi> looses my network
<bonZi> settings as DNS records, dunno about ip, cuz using dhcp
<inteliwasp> Biovore: um... there looks like missing steps there...
<Biovore> bonZi: dns servers are stored in /etc/resolv.conf
<bonZi> i knowww..
<bonZi> i tried to
<bonZi> edit it
<bonZi> in vain..
<bonZi> i wrote my dns servers
<bonZi> and then
<bonZi> after a bit
<bonZi> it re-edited
<bonZi> the file
<Biovore> yes.. you have to use sudp to edit it..
<Biovore> (sudo)
<bonZi> i know, if u dont it doesnt even let u save it..
<Geekosaur> Greetings and salutations to y'all.  Pardon me while I lurk for a bit...
<Biovore> bonZi: dhclient also blows out the nameserver entries when it updates..
<bonZi> well
<bonZi> that was something which I didnt know
<bonZi> but,
<bonZi> when i type the ip ( which was taken from the dhcp ) manually i dont have internet
<bonZi> .........
<bonZi> :)
<Zephrin> hey I've got some questions about Kubuntu
<Zephrin> I'm currently running Ubuntu, and I'm thinking of switching to Kubuntu.  However, I don't want to loose my home directory (pictures/documents etc..)
<Zephrin> am I able to install a fresh version and not loose anything?
<Geekosaur> Zephrin - Unless you have a backup of your home directory or you have it mounted on a separate drive, you will lose your data when you re-partition the drive.  That is the short answer...
<Zephrin> ok, so basically I'm best to make a complete copy of the home directory somewhere else.. now, when I do the reinstallation, I'm assuming it would be wise to manually partition the drive and set the home directory separetly for next time.. right?
<Geekosaur> That would be the smart move, particularly if you are distro/desktop shopping.  It is of course always a great idea to have solid backups :).
<Zephrin> now, is there a way just to install the kdesktop on my current ubuntu install?
<kaj> anyone know where to get this libdivxdecore
<kaj> is that a no
<kaj> ?????
<Zephrin> would automatix have it?
<Geekosaur> That gets to the long answer.  Yes you can, and it may even work.  It probably will, but library conflicts between the gnome desktop and KDE are well-known, but improving with every release.
<kaj> so its only for gnome
<kaj> or what
<kaj> is it in a repository
<Zephrin> Thanks, G... I guess I'll just work on cleaning up the system with the current gnome..
<Geekosaur> ka- try Googling it - you will get a site that may help
<Zephrin> yeah I think one of my main bottle necks is Synaptic. . major hardrive use whenever it is trying to do a search for files/upgrades
<Geekosaur> I find Synaptic to be much better than the alternatives, but I will concede that 2+ years of using it with Ubu may have me somewhat set in my ways.
<Geekosaur> It does load up the hardware, but keep in mind what it is trying to do.  It effectively manages all thye dependencies for you, and does it well.
<Zephrin> well I have times where the harddrive just won't stop working, slowing everything down for about 5 minutes or so..
<Geekosaur> That is a different problem.  How full is your drive?
<Zephrin> 50%
<Geekosaur> Have you tried using automatix or adept to see what happens?  I don't have full configence in their depency management, but from a diagnostic level the compare might help point.
<Zephrin> yeah just getting the new automatxi now
<Geekosaur> Good.  It may help.  I used if for some of the multimedia stuff.
<Zephrin> I think the one major problem I keep having si trying to get my pocketpc runnign/syncing..
<Geekosaur> What OS are you running in your pocketpc, and who makes it?
<Geekosaur> Sorry I disappeared - landline...
<Geekosaur> Well folks, I am afraid I am outa here.  Enjoy Feisty - until Gutsy arrives and once more into the valley of death, etc. etc.
<hacker128> hello
<hacker128> anyone here?
<underdog5004> yes
<hacker128> figures.
<underdog5004> what does?
<underdog5004> ask a silly question...
<hacker128> what does kubuntu mean?
<underdog5004> Ubuntu + KDE
<underdog5004> hacker128, no, I meant, you asked a silly question. There are obviously people here
<hacker128> oh.
<hacker128> nothing was happening, so i thought i had a bug.
<hacker128> guess not.
<hacker128> well, unless some stumulating disscussion is going to happen...
<Biovore> never going to happen
<Pupeno> What does it mean that a package has a build dependency: ghc6 (<< 6.6+)? bigger than 6.6? smaller than?
<Biovore> you have a version new then what you want to install
<Biovore> (using 3rd parity repos probably)
<Pupeno> I am not trying to install anything, I am trying to build.
<abcdefghijklmnop> hi
<Pupeno> In the dependencies of a package it says: Depends: ghc6 (>= 6.6), ghc6 (<< 6.6+), what's the second part?
<Biovore> Pupeno: this though apt?
<Pupeno> Biovore: I don't think apt has anything to do when you run dpkg-buildpackage, but I am not 100% sure.
<Biovore> ah.. I see what you doing.. you making a .deb
<Biovore> you using debhelper?
<Pupeno> yes, I am building a package.
<Pupeno> Biovore: I haven't made the package, so I am not 100% sure.
<jhutchins> Ah, there we are, bottom of the page of products/whatisubuntu: "Ubuntu is an African word meaning 'Humanity to others', or 'I am what I am because of who we all are'. "
<Biovore> I only done it once or twice, and that was awhile..
<Biovore> you can ask in #ubuntu-devel (I think thats the channel)
<jhutchins> I wonder which of the several hundred African languages it's from?
<Biovore> no clue.. I think its common to serverial of them.. there more like dialects..
<JagerX> anyone know of a good guide to installing ati drivers, ive tried a couple and envy/easyubuntu but nothin seems to work
<Biovore> JagerX: !ati
<Biovore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JagerX> !ati
<jhutchins> Biovore: I'm nt sure, but it looks like that means ==6.6 only.
<Biovore> ati on linux == kinda crappy at the moument..  ATI needs to make some better drivers..
<Biovore> jhutchins: yeah its a dpkg-build thing..
<jhutchins> Er, that was for Pupeno
<JagerX> thanks Biovore
<jhutchins> I think it's Dell that has recently asked ATI to get their act together with regard to linux drivers.
<jhutchins> Mind you, ATI has no problems with basic 2D functionality that is what 99 percent of computer WORK is.
<jhutchins> It's just 3D effects, mostly for gaming, where it falls short.
<Biovore> well the intell chipsets are the same..
<hacker128> hi
<Biovore> and I you don't have to spend $200 for on of them.. :-P
<hacker128> foobarvax
<hacker128> it works.
<hacker128> finally.
<Biovore> hmm vax
<Biovore> and vms
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I just watched the short video from the people who put together the Dellbuntus and they said that they're going to start pressuring AMD/ATI to either release the specs so they can reverse engineer better drivers or to create a good driver. Let us hope Dell pushing for better drivers = action
<hacker128> what i had on my clipboard.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, and I just missed your message at 21:30:50 where you say that Dell has asked ATI...
<NickPresta> >_>
<jhutchins> NickPresta: Hey, I thought that was great backup!
<NickPresta> =D
<hacker128> wi-fi on dapper disconnects at startup.
<hacker128> any ideas?
<jhutchins> NickPresta: I saw it on slashdot or somewhere.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, yeah, I picked the /. link off Digg
<jhutchins> hacker128: Disconnects when?
<jhutchins> hacker128: Presumably it connects, then...
<hacker128> at boot time! i have to reconfigure wifi.
<JagerX> where is the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu?
<hacker128> every time.
<jhutchins> hacker128: Does it disconnect, or does it not connect at boot?
<NickPresta> JagerX, `sudo apt-get install restrictedmanager`
<JagerX> ty
<hacker128> it doesnt connect.
<NickPresta> JagerX, `sudo apt-get install restricted-manager`, sorry
<jhutchins> Ok, so it's not like it's coming up then something is taking it down.
<jhutchins> hacker128: It sounds like it's simply not saving your settings, is that correct?
<jhutchins> hacker128: Are you using native drivers or ndiswrapper, or madwifi?
<winbond> NickPresta: do you know how to update a driver from restricted manager?
<JagerX> NickPresta: it looks like the driver installed, i have the catalyst control center in the main menu but all resolutions arent showing up. any ideas?
<NickPresta> JagerX, sorry, I don't know what the problem could be. I've only had experience with nvidia drivers and they have all worked rather flawlessly. Have you restarted X since you installed the drivers?
<winbond> JagerX: you need to reconfigure the xserver to use fglrx driver after you install it
<NickPresta> winbond, no. I let `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` take care of updating my drivers =)
<JagerX> winbond do i have to manually edit a conf to do that?
<NickPresta> JagerX, if that is the solution, you would edit: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change all occurrences of 'ati' to 'fglrx', I assume
<runlevelten> JagerX:  if you drop the following into a console: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<runlevelten> the result should be         Driver          "fglrx"
<runlevelten> with no # sign at the beginning.
<runlevelten> If it is, restart and away you go.
<winbond> JagerX: you need  to run sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg,  but this command is not exact, i forgot
<c2c2rock-puptop> NVIDIA GeForce 6100 and nForce 410 Chipset
<c2c2rock-puptop> - HyperTransport link to the AMD Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 x2 / Athlon 64 CPU
<c2c2rock-puptop> - HyperTransport supporting speed up to 800MHz.
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<c2c2rock-puptop> seems everybuddy is havin Xorg issues
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, two or three people hardly seems like everybody :)
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: They are among the things in ubuntu that are complex to set up correctly and sometimes go wrong.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: We also see a lot of requests for wifi help and sound.
<JagerX> thanks runlevelten
<c2c2rock-puptop> i have been in here 5 times or so in the last 2 days and everytime there is peeps quacking about similar issues
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Yup.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Conversely, consider the elements of the system that you _don't_ see being talked about much.
<NickPresta> I find xorg problems to be a fairly "newbie" problem. I remember my first couple of months with GNU+Linux lead to several X problems (they usually occurred after an update for X) but after some time, you figure out how to fix them yourself in little or no time.
<runlevelten> np.
<c2c2rock-puptop> i still cannot get it to work properly i even went and installed puppy and madriva on the same machine to see I have no resolution issues in either on this machne
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Nobody will mind if you prefer to run them.
<c2c2rock-puptop> mandriva* 2007.1
<c2c2rock-puptop> the is not it
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Have you considered copying the xorg.conf from one of them to see if that fixes the problem?
<c2c2rock-puptop> Your not hearing me
<c2c2rock-puptop> n yes
<c2c2rock-puptop> no it did not work
<runlevelten> c2c2rock-puptop: back up the /etc/X11/xorg.conf you get from those and use it to get the same out of kubuntu.
<runlevelten> don't copy it straight across.
<c2c2rock-puptop> yeah
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, what sort of hardware do you have? I can't imagine your case is so unique that you have not found a solution yet.
<c2c2rock-puptop> wtd
<runlevelten> read the relevant sections from it.
<c2c2rock-puptop> NVIDIA GeForce 6100 and nForce 410 Chipset
<c2c2rock-puptop> - HyperTransport link to the AMD Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 x2 / Athlon 64 CPU
<c2c2rock-puptop> - HyperTransport supporting speed up to 800MHz.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Exactly.
<c2c2rock-puptop> brand new machine in fact
<runlevelten> If you copy bits across, it will just break.
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: whats ur problem?
<runlevelten> Sorry, if you copy the whole file across, it will break.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Perhaps so new that no developers have worked with one long enough to write drivers just for you?
<c2c2rock-puptop> cannot get any higher than 800x600 res
<runlevelten> flipping pebcak errors over here.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Perhaps you should consider donating one so they can get to work.
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: u installed the driver and reconfigured xserver?
<c2c2rock-puptop> i only have this issue in kubuntu
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, a quick google search has lead me to several websites that deal with the onboard nvidia 6100. would you care to see the links?
<jhutchins> runlevelten: why wouldn't a mandriva xorg.conf work on kubuntu?
<c2c2rock-puptop> i have and this is my 8th install
<raylu> jhutchins, different versions of x? different binaries availible
<c2c2rock-puptop> i have prolly been there already
<c2c2rock-puptop> jhutchins: won't be a support method no worries
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: u know when u do xserver config, u get to choose which resolutions to use, did you go through that part?
<c2c2rock-puptop> yes i have tried everything i could possibly find aside from building my own hack
<jhutchins> He's been everywhere, tried everything, he's just here to vent.
<c2c2rock-puptop> even tried the 915resolution
<c2c2rock-puptop> no i am here to find support
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: what is the command u used to config xserver?
<runlevelten> jhutchins: I'd be more likely to ask "could I recommend it as something that will work" - for a start the "files" section can go a bit awry between distros.
<runlevelten> mouse devs, fonts, etc.
* runlevelten doesn't know mandriva well enough to know where it keeps fonts and stuff.
<c2c2rock-puptop> what was that again ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> um
<c2c2rock-puptop> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-orr
<c2c2rock-puptop> g
<jhutchins> Well, it's more SysV/RedHat/LSB compliant, but I think X is X.  I'll do a compare and let you know some time.
<jhutchins> !fixres | c2c2rock-puptop
<ubotu> c2c2rock-puptop: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> Darn, sorry, it used to be in one of those.
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: yeah, you could have picked the wrong driver,
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, try these two links: http://pastebin.ca/636609
<c2c2rock-puptop> it picks nv by default
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: in the xserver config?
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: yeah , but there are probaby more than 1 nvidia drivers on ur computer
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Have you asked for help in #nvidia ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> ok then it should just detect them like on other distros
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: ull have open sourve nv drivers, and u gonna have the binary ones
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: it picks the default open source driver by default
<c2c2rock-puptop> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto   I went here several times ubotu
<neptunepink> how do I compile a kernel module? (it's fuse...)
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: It's a known feature that if you run the nv driver with some cards, you won't get all the available resolution.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: The reason is that the nv drivers work with all the nvidia cards, at least at some resolution.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: The other drivers don't, and there are license issues.
<runlevelten> jhutchins: I'd certainly take the modelines, driver config etc and lift them straight across routinely, but the bit I mention can vary pretty wildly
<runlevelten> *bits
<jhutchins> I think what I'll do is see what the live CD comes up with on my Mandriva box and compare them.
<hasan> is there a stardict to mobipocket converter ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> live mandriva is nothing like mandriva 2007.1
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Ubotu is a bot.
<c2c2rock-puptop> tell the bot togth
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: I triggered it because there used to be a factoid that had the dpkg command to reconfigure x.
<jhutchins> If it's still there, I don't remember the trigger.
<jhutchins> c2c2rock-puptop: Really, I think you should just run mandriva and be happy, stop beating yourself up.
<winbond> jhutchins: he used that already, but i think he didnt choose the right driver
<winbond> jhutchins: or maybe something else is scewd
<runlevelten> night all.
<JagerX> runlevelten: check everythin and it looked good but still same deal, not showing all resolutions
<JagerX> booo lol
<neptunepink> how do I compile kernel modules?
<winbond> does anyone know where is the resolution/refresh setting for the login screen?
<underdog5004> winbond, what do you mean?
<underdog5004> Control + Alt + Backspace will restart the Xserver
<winbond> underdog5004: the logins screen, where u enter login and password
<c2c2rock-puptop> maybe it will help if you hit CTRL ALT DEL 3 times
<underdog5004> winbond, I know what the login screen is. I'm asking what exactly you want to do.
<winbond> underdog5004: i want to set the resulution and the refresh rate for that screnn, because its not the same as my desktop settings
<NickPresta> winbond, really? It's the same for me. Strange.
<underdog5004> winbond, I don't know. I've had the same problem, but I never have to reboot, so not a biggie for me...
<underdog5004> ha ha
<c2c2rock-puptop> yeah who cares about a darn splash the desktop needs a resolution overhaul
<winbond> underdog5004: i dont have to reboot either but its annoying , couse the creen jumps couse of the wrong refresh rate
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, you seem a little frustrated. Everything will be okay. =)
<c2c2rock-puptop> i am frustrated BigThyme :P
<c2c2rock-puptop> yeah i am....
<underdog5004> winbond, just bear with it...or use google...
<underdog5004> c2c2rock-puptop, so, what's the problem?
<winbond> c2c2rock-puptop: whats ur video chip ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> NVIDIA GeForce 6100 and nForce 410 Chipset
<underdog5004> nice card, sketcky chipset
<underdog5004> I think that linux has generally had poor support for nvidia chipsets, hasn't it?
<c2c2rock-puptop> this is the first distro i have had trouble with
<NickPresta> underdog5004, I haven't had problems with nvidia anything
<ahmad> hallo every one
<NickPresta> hi
<underdog5004> oh...maybe I misunderstood. I've got a pretty bad memory, ha ha!
<ahmad> how are u today?
<NickPresta> underdog5004, it's possible that there isn't great support for nvidia chipsets. I'm just saying that I have yet to have any trouble =P
<underdog5004> ah, good!
* underdog5004 has to go make dinner
<andyho623> hey everyone! would anyone know why I would get $ Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to open firefox or thunderbird? I just installed the kubuntu desktop today after using ubuntu for the last 2 weeks
<NickPresta> andyho623, which version of Firefox and where did you get it from?
<andyho623> it's 2.0.05? is that the newest? I installed it from mozilla
<kleydo> does anyone know a good tv tuner program????
<rrbiz> tvtime pretty cool
<winbond> mythtv?
<rrbiz> didn't find mythtv as easy to setup and much bigger
<SilentDis> hello :)
<NickPresta> andyho623, there is Firefox 2.0.0.5 in the repos and it should work without seg-faulting =)
<kleydo> yeah thanksss!!!!
<kleydo> downloading
<winbond> andyho623: some packages are probably broken
<winbond> andyho623: did you do update/upgrade yet?
<andyho623> hmmm should I just go into Synaptic and unistall and then reinstall it?
<SilentDis> just curious:  any devs try out KDE4 yet?  how's it shaping up?
<NickPresta> andyho623, you said you got Firefox from mozilla. Did you mean you downloaded it from mozilla.com?
<andyho623> yes.. when I installed ubuntu it only had 1. somethin.. so then I installed the update
<winbond> by any chance , does any one know where i can get the source code to the first kernel?
<NickPresta> winbond, http://kernel.org/ ?
<SilentDis> winbond: there was a post about that on /. recently, but yet, kernel.org would be your best source
<NickPresta> winbond, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v1.0/
<winbond> NickPresta: great , thanks
<NickPresta> andyho623, so you updated from Firefox 1.x to Firefox 2.0.0.5 through Synaptic and then when you start firefox from the console, it instantly crashes with a seg-fault?
<winbond> SilentDis: thanks
<raylu> anyone happen to know how to set the resolution of my tty?
<andyho623> NickPresta: It doesn't load.. if I go into konsole and type in firefox thats the error Iget
<NickPresta> andyho623, do you have any custom sources.list locations that might contain a "broken" version of Firefox? I can't see how a standard repo. application like Firefox would seg-fault.
<winbond> andyho623: you can install firefox like this, sudo apt-get install firefox
<andyho623> can I install it "overtop" of the existing one?
<SilentDis> NickPresta: i've seen firefox go wonky from standard repos if you've got other odd stuff from other repos, as well as weird plugins.  Beryl did it for a while for me, as example
<andyho623> hmm about the only other thing I can think of is I also used the ubuntuzilla script?! but firefox didn't want to update at all before Iused that..
<robotgeek> ubuntuzilla?
<NickPresta> robotgeek, http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntuzilla
<NickPresta> Sorta like Envy or something
<robotgeek> oh okay.
<winbond> andyho623: how did you install the firefox in the first place?
<andyho623> hmm so I tried to install it and got... andyho@andyho-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<andyho623> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<andyho623> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NickPresta> I don't know why you would want to use Ubuntuzilla as there will only be periodic security updates for Fx for a while anyways (Certainly nothing more than security updates until Gutsy comes out)
<NickPresta> andyho623, do you have Synaptic open?
<andyho623> ohh doh... should not work on computers while drinking! LOL!
<NickPresta> andyho623, use Ubuntuzilla to remove Firefox. `python ~/ubuntuzilla.py -a remove -p firefox`
<andyho623> would there be a way to save my bookmarks and plugins so Idon't have to reinstall them?
<NickPresta> andyho623, Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > File > Export
<NickPresta> andyho623, to backup your extensions and themes, use these: http://customsoftwareconsult.com/extensions/febe/febe.html and http://customsoftwareconsult.com/extensions/cleo/cleo.html
<ice9__> anybody know anything about the Gens emulator? Getting some cackly sounds
<c2c2rock-puptop> Burn  it
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> if it doesn't work Burn IT LOL jk
<miles> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-gnome, compiz-gtk (and 7 others)
<ice9__> !find assholes
<ubotu> Package/file assholes does not exist in feisty
<ice9__> :<
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !botabuse
<c2c2rock-puptop> !shitheads
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shitheads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<andyho623> brb :)
<soulrider> hello
<ice9__> hello friend!
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<c2c2rock-puptop> bring on the angry Ops\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<soulrider> im doing some translating, but im not sure of what "axis padding" is, could somebody explain it a bit ?
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, if you're here to troll, please go elsewhere.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I love my new Dell Ubuntu PC. Well, Dell "Kubuntu" PC now. XD
<ice9__> so um how do I make the clock in standard format, instead of military time
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ice9__: Right-click the clock and select "Date
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Sorry. "Date and Time Format"
<c2c2rock-puptop> i wuz here to get support but none helped so i will do as I please dear sir
<mistknight> Hello all, I've installed beryl and it's working great, but I can't get it to autostart. I've added beryl-manager to the .Autostart folder but when it start it's manager is set to kwin rather than beryl. Any suggestions?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ice9__: Look under the "Time & Date" tab.
<ice9__> okay
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, are you kidding? We were trying to help you for quite a while. You refused to try anything we suggested because "you've done it all before" and then stormed out of here like a spoiled child.  Please grow up.
<c2c2rock-puptop> WSHAT
<mistknight> I'm using kubuntu feisty
<c2c2rock-puptop> sljbbgfkjhbkednoljbnv
<c2c2rock-puptop> shtrfx
<c2c2rock-puptop> xft
<c2c2rock-puptop> t
<c2c2rock-puptop> rs
<soulrider> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<NickPresta> thank you, soulrider, robotgeek
<soulrider> thanks ops :)
<robotgeek> :)
<soulrider> i hanvt been here in a while
<soulrider> i used to come here all the time :( i miss this place
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ice9__: The dropdown box next to "Time format" should have an option for "pH:MM:SS AMPM". That will give you what you want after you log out anf back in.
<mistknight> guys, any help apprecited here :(
<soulrider> mistknight: whats wrong ?
<NickPresta> !repeat | mistknight
<ubotu> mistknight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<c2c2rock-puptop> I have tried FNA
<NickPresta> oops, wrong trigger. I meant to say, repeat your question...
<c2c2rock-puptop> i have tried everything you offered
<ice9__> so   okay cool, thank you
<c2c2rock-puptop> NONE workd
<c2c2rock-puptop> SO FUCK YOU
<mistknight> soulrider: I've added beryl-manager to the .Autostart folder, but it starts defaulted to kwin rather than beryl.
<c2c2rock-puptop> SO FUCK YOU
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, then what do you expect us to do? We are volunteers offering our time and effort.
<c2c2rock-puptop> SO FUCK YOU
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* c2c2rock-puptop was kicked off #kubuntu by robotgeek (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> c2c2rock-puptop: please behave!
<leonardo> hola
<soulrider> hola leonardo
<soulrider> !es | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soulrider> leonardo: just english here please :P
<NickPresta> mistknight, when you exist your current session (through shutdown or logoff), do you have Beryl set to use KWin?
<leonardo> hello
<c2c2rock-puptop> don't assume I never Tried because I have Tried !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NickPresta> mistknight, exit your current session*
<soulrider> mistknight: uhm, no idea, maybe some setting? i would chek the beryl forums actually
<robotgeek> c2c2rock-puptop: yeah, but that does not make it okay for you to shout your mouth off!
<mistknight> NickPresta: nope, it's set to beryl
<c2c2rock-puptop> shut the f up ASSS wipe
<NickPresta> c2c2rock-puptop, that is fine but you don't understand that we didn't write Ubuntu (at least I don't think anyone here did) so if we can't immediately solve your problem, you will just have to wait or try elsewhere.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> He just doesn't know when to stop...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016171edbe0.ed.shawcable.net]  by robotgeek
* c2c2rock-puptop was kicked off #kubuntu by robotgeek (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<NickPresta> heh
<robotgeek> good riddance
<NickPresta> if this weren't a support channel, i would say to keep him since he is mildly entertaining.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Thank you, robotgeek,
<soulrider> lol  NickPresta
* NickPresta tips hat to robotgeek 
<soulrider> thanks robo :P
* robotgeek goes back to waffles
<NickPresta> mistknight, I don't know of a solution but I have this problem too, sometimes.
<mistknight> NickPresta: Actually that was another thing that bothered me, shouldn't everything be kept exactly the same as when you exit? Isn't that the whole idea behind the sessions?
<NickPresta> mistknight, try changing a couple settings in ~/.beryl-managerrc. There appears to be a active_wm setting and such.
<mistknight> NickPresta: Thanks, I'll try that and see if it helps
<NickPresta> mistknight, if it does, please tell me so I can make the same changes ;)
<NickPresta> >_>
<trowa47> Hello all
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_O;
<NickPresta> !hi | trowa47
<ubotu> trowa47: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BillTheFish> howdy
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<trowa47> hello
<savetheWorld> arf arf
<klobster_> meow? uh, oh!
<trowa47> I got kubuntu edgy up and runing its working good
<trowa47> and its filling good as well ;)
<[Apollo] -AFK> good night, everyone! :)
<BillTheFish> Just have a quick question.. I've downloaded a game.. its a .run file.. i can execute the file.. but it says that /tmp doesn't have enough space to decompress the package.. can i delete a thing or two in the /tmp directory without fu*king up something else?
<[Apollo] -AFK> BillTheFish: depends on what process is currently using the temp directory and how important the data is, the process is working on.
<[Apollo] -AFK> processes are*
<Gskater26> Does anyone know how to configure laptop touchpads to not click when you tap the pad?
<BillTheFish> Hrmm.. if you couldent tell i'm still new to all of this.. slowly learning.. how can i get this game to decompress / install with a lack of space in the /tmp directory?
<robotgeek> Gskater26: what laptop?
<Gskater26> It's a gateway 3040GZ.
<robotgeek> sorry, i only know how to do it on a ibook :)
<[Apollo] -AFK> BillTheFish: I'm a noob too, sorry
<Gskater26> No problem.
<[Apollo] -AFK> hi Schuenemann :)
<Schuenemann> hey brother
<[Apollo] -AFK> hope everything is fine :) ... so, time for bed now, and this time I mean it. :D
<[Apollo] -AFK> see you later
<Schuenemann> see you in another life
<[Apollo] -AFK> Desmond? :D
<BillTheFish> here is what it says.. might help someone with more knowlegde.. hehe i'm lacking in that department "Not enough space left in /tmp (349252 KB) to decompress /media/sda1/Saved/Sagage_withsep3t.run (391256 KB) <new line> Consider setting TMPDIR to a directory with more free space"
<Schuenemann> hehe
<[Apollo] -AFK> you know what I'm talking about, do you?
<[Apollo] -AFK> :P
<Schuenemann> sure
<[Apollo] -AFK> heh
<[Apollo] -AFK> I'm looking forward for the 4th season, do you?
<[Apollo] -AFK> -for +to
<BillTheFish> how would i change TMPDIR to a different directory? command line switch? and what would that be?
<Schuenemann> yes, but it isn't on tv yet, is it?
<[Apollo] -AFK> no, starts in Feb 2008... BillTheFish: I don't know sorry :(
<klobster_> you want to change /tmp?  why?
<[Apollo] -AFK> cya all
<[Apollo] -AFK> klobster_: <BillTheFish> here is what it says.. might help someone with more knowlegde.. hehe i'm lacking in that department "Not enough space left in /tmp (349252 KB) to decompress /media/sda1/Saved/Sagage_withsep3t.run (391256 KB) <new line> Consider setting TMPDIR to a directory with more free space"
<klobster_> that's not a naming issue
<Schuenemann> isn't the disk full?
<klobster_> !wayttd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wayttd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster_> oops, wrong bot
<klobster_> what are you trying to do?
<klobster_> try the df command, it will tell you about your cuurent disk usage, and paste to me please?
<KevinBristol> Could someone help me configure a touchpad to not click when I tap on it?
<klobster_> I lost the game
<jhutchins> ooh.  Impatinet
<drkfce> Hi all, is anyone here experience with tftp?
<drkfce> experienced*
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<hamadooo> ahmed
<arun> my azureus has just stopped downloading things
<hamadooo> why
<arun> i wish i knew
<archaios7> Evening everyone; if I wanted to help out on some developing for Kubuntu/KDE would I be better served by learning Ruby instead of Python?  I've already started Python because it's recommended for Ubuntu, but I hear Ruby is better supported for QT4?
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hamadooo> so automatix is not good
<Biovore> archaios7: try ubuntu-devel
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<archaios7> Graci.
<inteliwasp> any know a bit about getting firestarter working?
<makuseru> how do i run a .bin file?
<Biovore> chmod +x <filename>.bin
<Biovore> sh ./<filename>.bin
<makuseru> thank you
<ardchoille> What is the remote desktop feature in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dsmith_> how can I downgrade from wine 0.9.41 to 0.9.36?
<Biovore> dsmith_: you try apt get upgrade (if its in apt)
<Biovore> ?
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> Ies4linux has an issue
<dsmith_> so i must downgrade
<Biovore> oh.. well probably want to uninstall wine apt package and install from source..
<dsmith_> I could not find an option in there for it
<dsmith_> ok I found a wiki for it
<Biovore> ok cool
<dsmith_> its written for ubuntu but I should be able to figure it out
<dsmith_> ok its working now
<dsmith_> I installed an older version and locked the package so it would not update
<dsmith_> :)
<Biovore> hehe forums/wiki good!!! :-)
<dsmith_> yep
<ardchoille> Can I get kbuntu to connect to my phone?
<dsmith_> I just learned about sudi -i cmd
<dsmith_> sudo I meant
<Biovore> rgr... there is also sudo -s
<dsmith_> lol, there are like 3-5 different ways to do things in linux for the same thing
<defiantrican> Hello everyone, can someone help me install nvidia drivers please
<ardchoille> !nvidia | defiantrican
<ubotu> defiantrican: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<defiantrican> How do I know which one to install or which version I am using?
<ice9__> hey all, I'm fairly new to the linux thing, I've noticed that pretty much only 1 application can use sound at a time, there a way to fix that?
<ardchoille> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<dthacker> ice9__: how much noise do you really want?
<ice9__> well I'd like to be able to play games and listen to music at the same time, you know?
<dthacker> I'm no expert but there is a mixer, you may want to try that.
<Biovore> ice9__: yes.. but everything need to run using alsa.. OSS emulation only allows 1 at a time.. install alsa-utils (Ithink) and run your programs using aoss <programname>
<xsacha> !fortran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortran - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> !g77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g77 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ice9__> alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks buddy
<xsacha> !octave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defiantrican> Can anyone help me with nvidia drivers please. I went to the site that ubotu gave me but I am still lost
<Biovore> octave... yay!!!
<ardchoille> How do I get kubuntu to connect to my cell phone?
<dsmith_> defiantrican: do you have a nvidia card or board?
<defiantrican> nvidia card dsmith
<xsacha> ardchoille: dunno but i know how to get kubuntu on your cell phone
<ardchoille> xsacha: o.O
<ardchoille> Nice!
<dsmith_> defiantrican: I use automatix to install nvidia drivers
<dsmith_> but..
<ardchoille> !automatix | defiantrican
<ubotu> defiantrican: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<xsacha> what does it mean when my hard drive starts going "rmmm rmmm rmmm rmmm" it short bursts?
<defiantrican> oh, Then I should not try that
<xsacha> it doesnt usually do this
<dsmith_> you can also try install the software drivers from within adept
<Mr_Sonoma> are you sure its the hard disk?
<dsmith_> could be the fan
<ardchoille> defiantrican: HAve you tried the docs page for nvidia drivers?
<kalorin`> anyone know if there's a plugin yet for konquerer that will view .dng files (adobe digital negative)
<kalorin`> ?
<xsacha> i guess.. i only have one fan though and didnt think it was that loud
<Mr_Sonoma> and not a fan? cause my processor fan did that before it died
<arun> !info kaboodle
<ubotu> kaboodle: light, embedded media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 147 kB, installed size 544 kB
<xsacha> yeah i only have a processor fan
<dsmith_> xsacha: pull the cover off
<xsacha> and it hasn't been cleaned in 4 years.. when i bought it.. well it hasnt been cleaned.
<dsmith_> xsacha: vacuum it then
<kalorin`> vacuum?
<dsmith_> I see pc's all the time that are nasty as you know what
<kalorin`> compressed air
<xsacha> it doesnt look dirty actually, just a bit of dust around it
<kalorin`> blow is much better than suck
<dsmith_> lol
<arun> !info staroffice
<ubotu> Package staroffice does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> xsacha: your computer is saying "clean me!"
<arun> !staroffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staroffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> sounds more like "rmm rmm rmm get a ferrarri rmm rmm rmm"
<arun> do you need to defragment ext3 drives?
<dsmith_> no
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> arun: no
<jbrouhard> anyone here have an ipw3945 Wireless card in their laptop?  I could use some help
<dsmith_> I do both vacuum and forced air
<xsacha> arun: you need to fsck ext3
<dsmith_> oh my woman fsck me all night last night :P
<maltaethiron> =P
<xsacha> dont make me jealous..
<dsmith_> speaking of which she should be on here
<xsacha> i want my woman to filesystem check me too
<maltaethiron> hey, how do i make flash players work in webpages in firefox??
<dsmith_> !flash
<arun> it fsck's ext3 automatically now and then though
<xsacha> arun: exactly
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<arun> after it's been 'mounted' for a certain number of times
<maltaethiron> ubotu's takin a break apparently? lol
<ardchoille> lol
<dsmith_> I was wondering
<dsmith_> ahhhhh respond
<xsacha> arun: thats only if you reset your computer.. some ppl (me) dont do that though
<jbrouhard> Anyone?  ipw3945 help needed...
<dsmith_> ext is fairly organized anyway
<xsacha> so it doenst remount here
<dsmith_> ntfs yuck
<xsacha> ntfs is great, what are you talking about (when you first write the OS to partition)
<Mr_Sonoma> you probably dont want to use too much air pressure dont know how fast you want to spin the fans up when blowing them out
<xsacha> it's safe to vaccum my motherboard and fan while it's running?
<dsmith_> I have sales force ppl that bring me thier laptops after like a 1-2 years, they never bother to read anything I give them literature wise. They complain thier laptops are slow, and when I run diskeeper I find its never been run and that after analyzing the entire disk, it shows as red and takes 3-4 hours to defrag
<Mr_Sonoma> but more times then not when i've heard a computer start the rmmmm rmmm thing its a fan going bad or out of balance because of dust build up.
<xsacha> mm probably out of balance.. just dunno how to get dust out without turning comp off
<dsmith_> Mr_Sonoma: sping them puppies up real fast, it will help to clean out the dust, hahaa
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> watch out for the flying plastic?
<Mr_Sonoma> *grin*
<xsacha> can i hotplug the fan in linux?
<dsmith_> Mr_Sonoma: I did that only one time, it burned out something on the board, fan motor acting as a generator
<Mr_Sonoma> hahahahahahaha hadnt thought of that one
<dsmith_> prob a diaode
<dsmith_> *diode
<dsmith_> hot plug a fan, hmmmmm
<inteliwasp> i am trying to manualy set the ip address on 7.04 but i keep getting an invalid gateway
<Mr_Sonoma> my point was you probably dont want to go use 200 psi shop air to do it..didnt even think of the motor acting as a gen
<dsmith_> Mr_Sonoma: I do that all he time, but use a psi limiter set at 15psi
<Mr_Sonoma> see your using 15 psi then, not 200 ;)
<xsacha> apparently you can now hotplug hard drives, cpus, RAM and god knows what else in linux.. so i can hotplug the fan right? thats no biggy?
<dsmith_> yes..
<dsmith_> ooh yes hot plug the CPU
<dsmith_> lol
<xsacha> you think? just hotplug the cpu? then disconnect the cpus fan?
<dsmith_> dont listen to me
<dsmith_> :P
<Biovore> lol
<xsacha> whats the command to do it again?
<dsmith_> sudo hotplug cpu
<xsacha> some sysctl variable? lemme try
<dsmith_> im bad
<inteliwasp> ...
<dsmith_> xsachyou cannot hotplug a cpu, psu or drive
<dsmith_> drives, yes if its raid conf.
<inteliwasp> he is gone
<Biovore> (hot swap raid)
<Biovore> he must have hotswaped his CPU
<dsmith_> lmfao
<dsmith_> wb man
<dsmith_> what did you do?
<inteliwasp> in about 5 mins i'm about to have a constest.... my server vs. a 30lb sledge...
<xsacha> sledge..hammer?
* dsmith_ puts $100 on sledge
* xsacha raises $200
<sledge> \o/
<inteliwasp> the server won't take a new gw
<dsmith_> I dont care if its intel or amd, its gonna break
<jbrouhard> anyone?  i need some ipw3945 help..
<jbrouhard> Wireless barely, if at all works here
<dsmith_> inteliwasp: whee is your router?
<xsacha> i dont care if it's made of titanium, that 30lb sledgehammer will rip it up
<dsmith_> you know I had a problem just like that the other day when I ws at the hotel at the beach
<dsmith_> the roter could not assign me a new IP
<dsmith_> worked fine in windows
<dsmith_> lInux, nope
<dsmith_> strange
<inteliwasp> dsmith_: i am trying to pass an internet connection from 1 computer to another, the second computer won't take the first's computer ip as a gateway
<dsmith_> I blacklisted ipv6, and it still did not work
<dsmith_> oh your trying to proxy?
<inteliwasp> no, firestarter
<dsmith_> both linux?
<jbrouhard> ewww
<jbrouhard> firestarter :)
<inteliwasp> yep both linux
<dsmith_> oh so your using another machine as your router/gateway?
<inteliwasp> that is the simple answer
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmm
<inteliwasp> there is a network beyond the first comp tho
<dsmith_> I have never used firestarter, should be a simple pass through
<inteliwasp> got a better way then?
<dsmith_> I only did that (proxy) through windows long ago
<dsmith_> I do not have an answer for you
<inteliwasp> oh how i hate my life...
<dsmith_> keeping asking, you'll surely find the answer in time
<inteliwasp> there is a ver simple solution, but my father won't let me...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> o
<Biovore> o
<ninina> anyone know how to set up a TV tuner card?
<kalorin`> way toof unny
<kalorin`> going along doing my thing and hten all the sudden
<kalorin`> the right monitor goes out
<kalorin`> into power savings
<kalorin`> wait a few moments, numlock is still working
<kalorin`> wait wait wait
<kalorin`> get mad
<kalorin`> try to do an alt-f9
<kalorin`> no console, left monitor goes out
<kalorin`> type sudo reboot
<kalorin`> and instantly it's comes back to a ram count
<kalorin`> weird
<kalorin`> gotta be the ati drivers
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by Hobbsee
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> so what is the general strategy around things like beryl and kde?
<holycow> just curious if there is any discussion on this, kde4 previews seem to indicate kde4 will be implementing thier own compositing and effects stuff in the kde window manager instead of re-using compiz?
<hamadooo> hi guys ..... how can i see the RAR files in ubuntu
<hamadooo> is there any program ?
<robotgeek> hamadooo: you can install unrar
<holycow> hamadooo, install rar and unrar
<robotgeek> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<holycow> then just doubleclick on thefile or right click to see options
<hamadooo> non free ?
<robotgeek> shouldn't 7-zip work as well? i works on Windows
<hamadooo> rar and unrar .... which one of them ??
<robotgeek> !info 7-zip
<ubotu> Package 7-zip does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hamadooo> need them both ??
<holycow> 7-zip is windows only
<holycow> no
<holycow> its also not open source
<robotgeek> hamadooo: rar for compression. unrar for de-compression
<hamadooo> ok thank u my friend
<robotgeek> holycow: it is open source.
<holycow> ah then i am corrected
<hamadooo> in the package manager ..... i found unrar ...... and unrar free
<hamadooo> what'ssss the diffrenet
<holycow> rar is the closed source one from what i understand .. free one is open source
<holycow> both should work
<robotgeek> hamadooo: unrar is the non-free version, the unrar-free is the free implementation. it does not handle a few rar files correctly, but works for the most part
<hamadooo> oh ok
<hamadooo> thanx again
<ardchoille> How do I monitor my cpu temp?
<robotgeek> ardchoille: depending on whether you have cpu sensors, you can install ksensors
<kalorin`> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> robotgeek: Not sure if I have cpu sensors. How do I check?
<kalorin`> install ksensors
<kalorin`> if you're running kubuntu, you've most likely got sensors
<kalorin`> 98% sure
<kalorin`> my machine has sensors for crying out loud
<kalorin`> and it's way silly old
<ardchoille> ok
<robotgeek> ardchoille: yes, go that route :)
<ardchoille> thanks robotgeek, kalorin`
<kalorin`> I hate htat I've rolled my canon dslr body's image count already
<kalorin`> IMG_0001.jpg is now a dupe :(
<yotux> can anyone offer some help with postfix?
<kalorin`> yotux, what's the question?
<ardchoille> I installed and ran ksensors but the window is blank
<kalorin`> read
<yotux> I use fetch mail and all of my mail is going into mail queue
<ardchoille> And I don't see a "Help" link/button
<kalorin`> you'll likely need to add the cpu sensor as one you want to see
<kalorin`> why are you running postfix theN?
<yotux> yes
<kalorin`> if you're just fetching the mail down
<kalorin`> anyway go ahead
<kalorin`> so you're running postfix and you're running fetchmail to pull mail down to your local mail server
<yotux> yes
<yotux> that was what I was trying to do sorry
<kalorin`> ah
<kalorin`> you don't need to run a mail server locally to fetch mail to local directories I wouldn't think
<yotux> Sorry to new of a geek to figure this one out :(
<yotux> I have a ubuntu server that I connect to the net threw
<hamadooo> hi again ..... i installed the rar program and when i downloaded a rar file .... and left click in the mousee on it the i use (open with archive manager) it tells me can't open this file
<kalorin`> just fetchmail and then something like dovecot to get the mail with a mail client
<kalorin`> postfix is a mail server, not a pop3 or imap server
<kalorin`> it receives email and sends email
<kalorin`> it doesn't allow clients to attach and look in mailboxes to read mail and so on
<yotux> kalorin:  I was thinking about porting all of my mail  onto the server so that I could access it threw squirell mail when I am traveling
<kalorin`> ok
<kalorin`> then you'd need postfix to send mail you type in the webpages
<yotux> I was going to setup kubuntu to look at the mbox file on the serve when at home
<kalorin`> but it isn't used to read mail
<ardchoille> Hmm.. ksensors is nice
<kalorin`> ok so look into dovecot
<kalorin`> that'll do IMAP or POP3 mail reading
<yotux> so I should uninstall postfix?
<kalorin`> I suggest using IMAP so that if you read it on the web or on the workstation you'll have the same mailbox
<kalorin`> no, you're going to want it hwen you do squirrel mail
<kalorin`> I personally just run sshd and port forward 25 and 143 to do imap and mail sends on the road
<kalorin`> but if you like webpage applications that's fine too I guess
<kalorin`> sshd is more secure it my feeling
<hamadooo> hi again ..... i installed the rar program and when i downloaded a rar file .... and left click in the mousee on it the i use (open with archive manager) it tells me can't open this file
<kalorin`> shell in, port forward imap and smtp, use local mail client and imap to look at mailboxes
<holycow> yotux, do you mind me asking how come you want to run your own mail server?
<kalorin`> when finished log out
<holycow> its a fairly sophisticated thing to do correctly
<kalorin`> holycow: another good question
<holycow> there is a lot of tweakage and fairly indepth knowledge required for reliability
<kalorin`> not to mention the spam
<holycow> yup
<kalorin`> and hte pain in the ass factor
<yotux> holycow:  I am in the process of creating a media server to store music videos and etc
<holycow> it might be a lot easier to leave your mail at your webhost or whatever and user their webclient?
<kalorin`> like I can't send meail directly to my work account because I'm on a residential ip addres so they block it
<kalorin`> so I have to forwad through the isp's mailserver
<holycow> yotux, oh and you want email stored on that too?
<arun> i'm really getting irritated because i cant sort by groups in konqueror
<yotux> I thought to add email it would be nice to have it all centerally located
<kalorin`> which isn't the most solid mail server, so I get a lot of false bounces
<holycow> you know what? i would say don't build one from scratch unless you have a lot of time
<holycow> i would say download either zimbra or scalix
<holycow> and just run their free vmware images
<kalorin`> holycow: I think he's doing the right thing to just fetchmail down and read it on his server
<holycow> out of the box mailserver
<kalorin`> store it all there
<kalorin`> run dovecot or something to imap it
<kalorin`> nothing wrong there
<yotux> I also do secert shopping
<holycow> nothing at all, yeah that should work
<yotux> so there a allot of emails that I need to forward to my partner
<kalorin`> putting up a real honest to god email server to allow mail to be sent to your machine on the other hand isn't something I'd do
<kalorin`> just set it up for forwarding and only send mail from your own netowrk
<kalorin`> dont' even unfirewall port 25
<kalorin`> use it for outgoing only
<kalorin`> that'd work fine
<kalorin`> yotux, look into .procmail
<kalorin`> for forwarding emails to people
<kalorin`> among other things
<yotux> I found a good howto on procmail and fetch mail a long time ago
<yotux> I was thinking that if I could put mail into a box and then when some one in the office dealt with it it could then be deleted.
<yotux> A type of community pool inbox
<kalorin`> that's called IMAP
<kalorin`> and a shared mailbox
<yotux> kalorin: thanks I only knew what POP was sorry :(
<holycow> imap is pretty much what you are looking for, kalorin is right
<kalorin`> I read my email from like 5 different computers and then sometimes on the road from others
<yotux> will look into dovecot
<kalorin`> need sto have all the email looking the same from everywhere
<holycow> look into cyrus too another imap server
<yotux> kalorin: that is my goal
<yotux> I think cyrus was taken out of main?
<john> por casualidad algunos saber como instalar skins para xmms
<kalorin`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arun> anyone here used parallels for linux?
<robotgeek> arun: they make one for linux?
<kalorin`> arun, was thinking about it to do photoshop work and then I started using gimp and found I like it a little better to be honest
<holycow> no they don't
<arun> robotgeek: yup
<holycow> heh
<kalorin`> vmware server is free
<holycow> arun, what?
<arun> they do
<xsacha> how can i find the total size of a group of files?
<arun> i was shocked too
<kalorin`> xsacha: du .
<holycow> just use vmware
<arun> http://www.parallels.com/products/workstation/
<xsacha> kalorin`: du *.{exe,cpp} gives me individual sizes?
<defiantrican> Hello everyone I cannot get unrar installed
<xsacha> oh, some option.. ill check
<kalorin`> cd ..
<xsacha> du -c, thanks
<kalorin`> du -sk <directory>
<holycow> wow deb package
<holycow> i'll be
<kalorin`> for parallels
<kalorin`> ?
<holycow> arun, well thanks for the heads up on that
<arun> i'm using vmware, but i heard parallels supports d3d
<holycow> http://www.parallels.com/en/download/workstation/
<kalorin`> damn
<holycow> installing demo now
<kalorin`> dual core opteron and SATA drives and I'm burying it with IO
<Daisuke_Ido> as long as your processor supports virtualization, afaik
<arun> holycow: tell me how it goes
<kalorin`> doing a simple copy from a directory to another directory on the same disk
<kalorin`> crazy
<holycow> i don't have windows to install however
<holycow> just curious about dependencies and ui :)
<kalorin`> now
<kalorin`> how can they claim tha tparallels is the lowest TCO when vmware server is free?
<kalorin`> but I've seen parallels on a mac and it's really sweet
<holycow> ah can't run parallels-config as sudo
<holycow> pffft
<holycow> idiots require you to run it as root
<holycow> *uninstall*
<holycow> :)
<kalorin`> I've heard however that the next version of remote desktop protocol that comes iwth vista will allow you to just pop windows on the desktop rather than the whole desktop
<holycow> i heard that too
<holycow> not something of interest to me, i'm all linux
<kalorin`> I wasn't until I started messing with GIMP
<holycow> i haven't used windows outside of testing in at least 3 years now
<kalorin`> really thought I needed photoshop for something
<holycow> gimp is amazing
<holycow> i love it
<brad> I'm having quite a time trying to install the freeciv beta...I'm not really good at...installing things
<holycow> *nod*
<arun> i use photoshop with vmware
<xsacha> i use photoshop with wine
<kalorin`> arun, try gimp
<brad> and the install instructions file isnt doing great things for me
<kalorin`> and google for gimpshop if you're hard core about photoshop
<arun> i have tried gimp and gimpshop
<kalorin`> ah
<arun> i like it too, but i need to collaborate with other designers
<kalorin`> ah
<arun> for which i need to use photoshop
<holycow> i used to be a graphic designer, photoshop is not that great
<xsacha> whats wrong with photoshop 9 thru wine?
<holycow> gimp only really doesn't do cmyk yet
<kalorin`> the only thing taht I wish I could find was a good way to do workflow in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> the gimp is still evil :\
<kalorin`> well, in windows too
<brad> is there a repository with the freeciv beta in it?
<holycow> xsacha, well its non free software, plus adobe is pretty evil
<brad> that I could just add via adept?
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, naw, i've done testing on this
<xsacha> holycow: flash is the same, but still use it
<kalorin`> brad, no idea, look in adept
<holycow> photoshop users don't learn photoshop
<holycow> what they actually do is MEMORIZE the visual properties of the ps ui
<arun> can anyone think of a good icon for a wiki? is a notebook good?
<holycow> what that means is they put in  A LOOOOOOOOOOOT of work into memorizing photoshop
<ardchoille> holycow you have a cool nick!
<ardchoille> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: and that's different than how people use any other app...  how?
<kalorin`> arun, how about a fountain (of knowledge)
<arun> i'm calling the wiki a guide
<holycow> gimp is actually easier to user and more logical overall, BUT, they now HAVETO MEMORIZE a whole new ui
<holycow> thats a lot of work
<kalorin`> holycow: I find the gimp's raw loader a lot nicer than photoshops
<holycow> when people say gimp is evil what they really mean is they don't want to spend another 6 months memorizing gimp
<Daisuke_Ido> no, they have to memorize a completely unintuitive UI
<kalorin`> holycow: 6 months, that's funny
<arun> holycow: thing is, adobe has become the industry standard, so if yuo have to work with other designers, most of whom use adobe, you need to use adobe products
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, its application dependent.  that same problem exists for openoffice but not for a lot of other software
<Daisuke_Ido> i say it's evil because i tried for three months without photoshop experience to use the gimp and wanted to slit my wrists.
<kalorin`> arun: I think that you can settle on saving in .dng format
<kalorin`> and eveyrone could be happy
<holycow> other software is simpler and people are able to break it down into mental steps and they memorize those and transpose the process
<kalorin`> only thing that sucks about dng and raw is that you can't browse them in konqueror
<kalorin`> and see thumbnails
<arun> weird thing is, in india, if you tell someone you design for print using illustrator, most printers dont print AI files.. they *have* to have corel
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, to learn photoshop or gimp properly you need at least 6 months of PRODUCTION work
<holycow> you CANNOT learn gimp or ps without production work
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly.  "other software is simpler".  the gimp's UI is very VERY poor
<holycow> they are highly sophisticated tools] 
<holycow> no
<holycow> wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, right.
<holycow> gimp is designed for highly sophisticated work
<xsacha> isnt there work to improve gimp interface?
<kalorin`> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> image editing
<holycow> YOU however, are thinking that it should work like irfanview
<holycow> simple 3 button interface
<kalorin`> if you know what a layer and a path is
<ardchoille> xsacha: gimpshop?
<Daisuke_Ido> wtf is irfanview?
<xsacha> ardchoille: no, gimp main
<holycow> basicaly the problem is YOU, having the wrong expectiations
<kalorin`> crop and the like are just that
<holycow> and not trully understanding the tool or the job
<kalorin`> learn what they do, not the button and how to draw a line
<holycow> gimp and ps are professional tools, they aren't designed for hobbyists
<holycow> if you want a hobbytool look at picassa or something like that
<ardchoille> xsacha: I thought that was how gimpshop was born.. out of an effort to make the ui easier to understand and use.
<Daisuke_Ido> screw you, you're the reason linux is failing.  it's always the end user's fault something doesn't work the way it should, GOD FORBID it should fall on the ui designers to create something you don't have to have a doctorate in engineering to USE.
<arun> i downloaded kdelibs.. someone told me i could find source files for icons in there.. which folder would they be in?
<kalorin`> ardchoille: no it was out of an effort to make the interface exactly like photoshops
<holycow> roughly speaking, picassa to gimp is like catia engeering toolset to a pencil
<kalorin`> so that folks that know photoshop don't feel all lost
<ardchoille> kalorin`: Ah, ok
<holycow> they are in very different categbories
<ardchoille> !coc | Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, actually no
<holycow> i'm an ex professional graphic designer, i know my field
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: that's nice, but just because it's right for you doesn't mean it's right for everyone.
<holycow> you are insisting that a high level sophisticated tool be dumbed down to picassa levels
<holycow> this cannot be done
* sepeck has stumbled into the never ending ... someone make it (to my expectations) vs (you don't understand) discussing regarding (open source project X) that will result in (no change of opinion on either side) debate
<brad> what would be the kde version of typing in /configure on gnome? because the command I am told to use is % ./configure and it doesnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> i never said that.
<Daisuke_Ido> i never said anything like that.
<holycow> you didn't haveto
<holycow> its what you are actually doing
<kalorin`> heh
<ardchoille> sepeck: lol
<holycow> i know you didn't sayi it .. .there is a reason for that
* sepeck has seen this debate across several projects now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i said something, but didn't actually say it, you're just telling me what i meant when i was the one talking.  nice.
<holycow> yo uaren't a profesional graphic designer and don't trully understand the trade
<Daisuke_Ido> so?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm an end user
<xsacha> brad: hehe, i think % is just the command prompt
<holycow> no no i'm just pointing out you have an area where you lack expertice in
<Daisuke_Ido> if you like it, use it.
<holycow> no your not an end user
<xsacha> brad: it's still ./configure
<brad> well,it doesnt work without that either
<holycow> the difference between you and me in graphic design'
<brad> nvm
<holycow> is like the difference between a steetsweeper and a mechanic
<Daisuke_Ido> is you're pompous and arrogant?
<holycow> no i'm trained
<ardchoille> brad: What are you compiling?
<holycow> your not
<brad> lol I had tried it multiple ways
<holycow> your trained in a specialty that i don't know anything about
<kalorin`> holycow: I'd love to pick your brain about workflow
<holycow> for example what do you do for work? i bet i have no idea bout what you do
<brad> I'm trying to install the freeciv beta
<brad> on 64 bit (if it matters)
<ardchoille> brad: Oh, ok.
<kalorin`> brad, did you check adept?
<kalorin`> do a search for civ
<brad> they only have the older version, the beta is updated
<kalorin`> and see what packages it shows
<ardchoille> !info freeciv
<kalorin`> ah
<ubotu> Package freeciv does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<brad> I want to know if there is a repository I can add but dont see one
<xsacha> !info octave
<ubotu> octave: GNU Octave language for numerical computations (2.1 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.73-13 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 80 kB
<xsacha> grr why isnt octave in my list for feisty
<ardchoille> xsacha: Did you enable universe?
<kalorin`> brad, wiki for freeciv?
<arun> has anyone heard of pixelmator?
<kalorin`> nope
<brad> yeah I'm there
<ardchoille> xsacha: And after that, did you update your sources?
<brad> the thing is I am pretty adept with windows and have made a total conversion to linux and there are some basic things its just very difficult for me to do
<xsacha> yeah evertything is enabled in sources
<arun> www.pixelmator.com -- i wish they were making this for linux
<holycow> brad, yeah that happens
<holycow> what can we do help?
<xsacha> but i think my au server must have gone done or something,i see some Ign now and im not getting updates
<brad> well I ordered the book Ubuntu for Non-Geeks so hopefully I can come to understand more basic things
<ardchoille> xsacha: did you update your sources (sudo apt-get update)?
<brad> but essentially I am trying to get freeciv beta to install and when I try to configure it doesnt work
<brad> so I am checking the log now...
<holycow> arun, gimp can do all of that
<xsacha> ardchoille: yeah
<holycow> there is nothing there that i see that is of any particularly special use
<arun> holycow: gimp's UI is not nearly as nice
<holycow> infact
<holycow> its pretty much a clone
<holycow> arun, its exactly the same
<xsacha> ardchoille: do that every day, except all of the sudden i no longer get updates
<arun> holycow: look again
<holycow> its the same
<holycow> each utility has a palette
<holycow> you can drag and drop those into master toolbar probably
<holycow> no biggie
<holycow> all those features are there
<brad> the error says compiler cannot create executables
<holycow> except maybe for a small portion of features, nothing is ever 100%
<brad> the config.log I dont see anything that looks significant in
<xsacha> i think my au.archive.ubuntu.org or whatever is down now..
<kalorin`> pixelmater looks a lot like gimp to be honest
<kalorin`> only black and transparent parts
<ardchoille> brad: Did you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<holycow> kalorin,  i can make gimp look exactly like that with the proper theme
<kalorin`> I'm more concerned iwth proper workflow than pretty window ding-a-lings
<holycow> ah workflow thats an interesting topic
<kalorin`> you're the pro, care to send me some email advice?
<holycow> i used to do 3d too
<kalorin`> outside of the channel/
<holycow> lol ex graphic designer i am a bit rusty.  not sure if there is any way to generalize the topic
<brad> with what else in the command line?
<kalorin`> that's not really linxu realated
<brad> cd to the freeciv directory?
<holycow> kalorin, part of why i'm here is because i see cool things happening in kde and linux world in general
<kalorin`> I switched last spring
<kalorin`> got tired of windows being unstable and slow
<kalorin`> didn't want to do vista
<holycow> i think workflow will be greatly affected by the desktop environments in the future, i have a few ideas i want to try
<kalorin`> read slower and more unstable, and you have to give it permission to swap memory!
<stoned> hi
<holycow> kalorin, yeah i run all apps at the same time, with as much ram as i can get in a system
<ardchoille> brad: Did you install build-essential?
<holycow> i can do anything i want at the same time, it makes no difference
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> I just want to get something down that makes sense and is efficient
<brad> possibly
<brad> lemme see
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i'm going to go ahead and go back to idling now :\
<holycow> working on linux was really quite eye opening
<kalorin`> so when I shoot a wedding or take 100 pictures someplace, it's reasonable efficient to get them all out there and thenwork with the best of them
<holycow> kalorin, the thing about workflows as well is that everyone has their own interpretation of what that means
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, my appologies btw
<brad> apparently not, I am
<holycow> i wasn't trying to insult you at all, i think that was a miscommunication
<ardchoille> brad: That package has the compiler and other tools you need to compile.
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, if you sat down with me for a few hours i could teach you gimp, a few weeks i could get you pretty profficient
<kalorin`> I love having desktop1 for email/irc/chat/browsing, desktop2 for java coding, desktop 3 for image work
<kalorin`> and so on
<arun> I for one don't particularly like OS X, but you have to agree the UI, even if not perfect, looks slick and clean, and polished. Linux still has rough edges in a lot of departments, in terms of polish. I love linux, don't get me wrong, i wouldn't use anything else, but still, I'd like to see some improvements in that respect.
<holycow> the only thing we wouldn't be able to do is send print jobs out in cmyk ... thats the biggest reason design companies don't use gimp
<holycow> arun, i don't agree at all
<robotgeek> holycow: i believe that is changing, right?
<brad> thanks, it did something different but says I am unable to creat *.gmo files?
<holycow> when i use osx i feel like someone clubbed me with a 2x4
<kalorin`> arun, I think most of that is just themes and setup
<holycow> you can't customize anything
<holycow> and none of the ui makes sense
<kalorin`> KDE is pretty darn nice looking as far as I'm concerned
<robotgeek> ++ kalorin`
* robotgeek loves amarok and digikam
<holycow> kde and gnome can be made to look really nice with the right theme, and their ui actually is self discoverable
<holycow> i sat down at osx and couldnt figure out how to install a program for example
<kalorin`> and especially with widescreens, I love putting the dock on the left side
<arun> kalorin`: yeah, i agree that you can customise things, and that's something that i love. the openness of linux, but i haven't really come across any themes or window decorations, or stuff like that, that's slick. I'm talking about the small things like colours, rounded edges being smooth, uniformness between gtk and kde apps, etc
<holycow> just dragging it to the desktop and double clicking on it doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: there's something i can agree with.  and if apple's going to release safari to other platforms, it should conform to that platform's design standards, not just OS X's (ie. let me resize from any side!)
<holycow> kde4 is going to be amazing
<kalorin`> well next version of kde will cathc that up
<kalorin`> that's my understanding
<arun> kalorin`: i hope so
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, *nod* totally i agree with that.  but as we know they don't work that way
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, i think they released it on windows ONLY because they want to get people faimiliar with building websites for the iphone
<holycow> arun, yes i will agree that on a per pixel basis osx is actually very seamlessly designed
<holycow> our icons tend to for example move around on the dock randomly, things aren't aligned properly or cleanly, etc
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: looks that way.  i can't wait to see the deforking of webkit and khtml
<holycow> that is going to be interesting, i just read about that
<Daisuke_Ido> that's one thing i don't dislike about safari
<kalorin`> I love putting the shade command on the wheel up and down
<kalorin`> and hten using the wheel to scroll the desktops when not on a window
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, i have an ambivalent feeling toward apple
<kalorin`> and the keramik theme is really good for a default theme
<kalorin`> I live apple but mostly i think their hardware is hot
<kalorin`> OSX i'm not sure about
<kalorin`> but mac mini's are just hot
<holycow> yeah their design are cool
<ubuntu__> hehe,I'm running my Kubuntu on my live CD
<kalorin`> perfect settop box, mac mini
<holycow> anyone running beryl with kubuntu just out of curiosity?
<kalorin`> ok folks, time for sleeping for me
* kalorin` waves
<holycow> i heard they don't mix well?
<Daisuke_Ido> their designs are certainly "hot"
<holycow> kalorin, later
<kalorin`> holycow: not yet, I have and ATI card
<Daisuke_Ido> g4 cube anyone?
<kalorin`> and i'm running hteir ATI drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> i am with nvidia
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, i totally love that
<Daisuke_Ido> and it works well
<holycow> loved even
<Daisuke_Ido> it looked great
<holycow> i was dissapointed the market didn't agree with me
<ubuntu__> mine is nVidia to!
<holycow> heh
<Mr_Sonoma> holycow, yes i am running beryl
<ubuntu__> but mrre old!
<arun> holycow: beryl doesn't work so well for me
<mimik> hey all, i downloaded and manually installed vmware --- now, how do i remove it?
<ubuntu__> TNT2
<arun> any one use inkscape here?
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: nope, but i hear good things
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma, really? and how well does it work with kde? i won't haveto reinstall aferwards?
<ubuntu__> Byrbyr!
<holycow> arun, aha interesting, what problems are you running into?
<Mr_Sonoma> nawww it works pritty well
<Mr_Sonoma> i've got a limited system, amd athlon 1100 with 327 meg of ram
<Mr_Sonoma> and have no complaints
<holycow> thats not too bad
<Daisuke_Ido> this is an x2 3800+, 1gb and it runs absolutely beautifully
<brad> I installed the new gettext but now it says it cant find the zlib library?
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, i've also got it on my fiancee's laptop (shared memory intel and a celeron processor) and it works just as well
<kalorin`> heh, I recently put an opteron 165 dual core and another gig of ram in mine
<arun> holycow: videos don't work in full screen for me in beryl, plus everything becomes black if i disable the option to display icons on the desktop
<kalorin`> they're hard to overclock on this board :(
<arun> i have to have icons on the desktop for it to work
<holycow> arun, what vid card out of curiosity?
<Daisuke_Ido> have you tried switching the rendering path?
<arun> holycow: nvidia geforce 6150
<holycow> ah
<holycow> i just bout a 6200 gle
<arun> from what i've read online, that icon problem is something to do with kde.. it works well on gnome
<holycow> i'll give beryl a try later and see what happens i guess
<arun> inkscape's tracing is just spectacular
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still trying to decide on a laptop :\
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, let me show you what i just ordered :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i want to support dell's ubuntu line, but i also want a 17" screen.
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's not possible
<Daisuke_Ido> can get a 15.4 though
<holycow> http://geekstuff4u.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=521
<Daisuke_Ido> which i suppose is plenty for a laptop
<holycow> hehe fun :)
<holycow> hasn't arrived yet
<stoned> i need to block a certin app from getting to the internet
<stoned> how can i do this in kubuntu?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido is that 15.4 short screen or regular sized ?
<Daisuke_Ido> wxga+
<Daisuke_Ido> 1440x900
<Daisuke_Ido> widescreen, 16x10, pick your euphemism
<Daisuke_Ido> 16:10 even
<intelikey> you say widescreen, i say short screen, amounts to the same thing the top and bottom of the screen are missing....
<Daisuke_Ido> no, the left and right have extra space :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, same difference
<arun> i'd rather get a 15.4 inch laptop with a big external monitor
<arun> so you can use two
<holycow> i travel a lot, i got tired of taking the laptop with me
<holycow> for the time being im getting  umpcs and keyboard and moni at the desk
<holycow> after that intel chipsets and cpus will start to show up in cel phones
<holycow> when that happens i drop umpc and move to a cel for my main system
<mimik> say you do a locate vmware, how do you delete everything you see in that locate?
<Mr_Sonoma> ah i wish they would outlaw those cell phones...too many people already cant drive, they dont need a phone with text messaging and full internet access to diminish that ability even further
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: since i will actually be using this as a laptop, for school, carrying an extra monitor around with me isn't very efficient
<holycow> heh
<intelikey> mimik you use find
<holycow> rm -rf directory/path
<intelikey> mimik  find /base/dir/ -iname *vmware* -exec rm -ir '{}' \;
<arun> ah ok
<mimik> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Daisuke_Ido> why does the higher powered one have a smaller screen? :(
<Daisuke_Ido> 14.1" 1440x900
<holycow> intelikey, showoff
<holycow> :)
<intelikey> careful with the  -r  ^     empty dirs don't hurt anythine,   so  rm -i '{}' \;    might be a better choice   and you can drop the  -i if you are sure before you pull the trigger.
<Daisuke_Ido> it would be a portable little thing
<kalorin`> sure smaller screen but then you get into the 20" 16:9 at 1680x1040 or 22" at 1680x1040, which is really better?
<kalorin`> or the 24 and 26" at 1900x1200
<kalorin`> which makes me drool
<kalorin`> (yes I was leaving)
<mimik> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> holycow cli is what i do.   ;/
<holycow> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm used to a 19" desktop display
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll have to see what my fiancee's is
<stoned> i need to block a certin app from getting to the internet.  how can i do this?
<Daisuke_Ido> don't run it?
<holycow> stoned good question, i never considered that
<stoned> how would I specify this rule
<stoned> I mean I can block ports etc. but this is a freakin app using random ports
<Daisuke_Ido> you can block ports and such...  but i have no idea how you'd disallow connections from a single app :\
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa
<intelikey> iptables can probably do that stoned, i'm just not sure what to tell it.
<stoned> maybe somehow block all raw socket requests from this process or something
<Mr_Sonoma> how about running it as a diff user and that user not have network/internet permission
<intelikey> stoned Mr_Sonoma has a reasonable work around
<holycow> that is actually pretty decent
<intelikey> block a user and only run that app as that user
<holycow> you know when  you think about it
<holycow> that is THE RIGHT way to do that
<holycow> because frankly, what constitutes an app?
* Mr_Sonoma takes a bow
<holycow> how do you say 'this' app ... what is that ... an app can be any number of binaries interacting
<intelikey> this is linux.  there is no "right way"  there is your way my way and maybe a better way but they are all right....
<holycow> they could replicate depending on permissions
<holycow> rename ... etc
<holycow> true true
* dr_willis wakes up.
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<holycow> but putting that app in a box, and blocking the box
<Daisuke_Ido> basically sandboxing in a nutshell
<holycow> that sounds like a very good technique to handle that issue
* ardchoille hands dr_willis a coffee
<holycow> right
<dr_willis> I do recall some iptables options that i thought worked on a per user basis.. but not sure if that was a standard feature of iptables or some experimental stuff.
<Daisuke_Ido> running it in a protected environment
<intelikey> holycow works as long as something else doesn't spawn the app
<holycow> *nod*
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought i read that intel's linux wireless driver supports the 3945 and the 4965 now
<Daisuke_Ido> confirm or deny?
<holycow> i haven't looked that up yet
<holycow> that would be interesting
<Daisuke_Ido> google to the rescue!
<intelikey> dr_willis i believe the same strings that can block users can block apps as well but i'm kinda network illiterate, so what i think i know is worth ....   well that and $1.25 will buy a soda from a vending machine
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa
<Daisuke_Ido> http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<Daisuke_Ido> it is true
<dr_willis> I just wish to say that iptables might have a Lot of options that people rarely use. that may fit the needed  design goal. :)
<intelikey> indeed
<Daisuke_Ido> what i really wish existed was a central place i could go and find out what options are available for iptables...  something like a manual, but formatted so i could read it on my screen! :D
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, really bad joke
<intelikey> so /join #iptables already
<atrocity> would anyboyd happen to know why when i play videos in totem, it's inverted?
<dr_willis> Upside down?
<dr_willis> or left/rght?
<dr_willis> :)
<atrocity> colors
<atrocity> inverted colors
<dr_willis> none of the above :) heh
<atrocity> it wasn't doing this like 3 days ago
<Daisuke_Ido> upside down would be interesting, depending on what one was watching
<atrocity> i'm guessing it's a codec
* Daisuke_Ido has lionel richie's "dancing on the ceiling" playing in his head right now
<dr_willis> i would guess so also.. try some different videos, with different codecs
<dr_willis> that stage6.com site has a lot of vidoes in divx codec.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido sure it isn't chuck berry ???
<atrocity> dr: lol, lots of theM?
<atrocity> they're ALL divx :P
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: absolutely
<atrocity> it's doing it w/ wmv files
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> atrocity: wmv is a format i haven't had much luck with
<stdin> wmv isn't actually one format, that's why it's difficult to get it to "work". some will, some won't
<atrocity> yeah
<atrocity> i just uninstalled all the ugly and bad gstreamer thingies
<atrocity> i'll see what happens :P
<dsmith_> what is a good linux font
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: wmv on the whole is a problem :)
<dsmith_> arial is just, ummm
<intelikey> lazz0 comming or going ?
<dsmith_> ugly
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: sans serif, bitstream sans?
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> ok
<intelikey> lat1-16
<lazz0> intelikey, still cant decide lol
<atrocity> seems like it's the ffmpeg gstreamer plugin that's doing it
<atrocity> any reason why that would be?
<intelikey> gstreamer??
<Daisuke_Ido> atrocity: get vlc, see if it happens there
<atrocity> hmm, good idea
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, i can pay a little more for an hp laptop with the same overall hardware (wireless and graphic chipsets)
<atrocity> nope
<atrocity> it's fine in VLC
<atrocity> guess i'll just use this
<atrocity> thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> atrocity: you don't necessarily have to use vlc from now on, but that tells you it is, in fact, a codec issue
<intelikey> it's been many years but at one time dell was marketing some pretty solid hardware.    i wish they would revert.
<atrocity> yeah
<atrocity> i'm pretty sure it's ffmpeg doing it
<Mr_Sonoma> alright XP's install is finishing up on my wife's computer any issues i should be aware of that i might run into when trying to network the 2 systems? mine is *ubuntu and hers will be a dual boot of xp and probably debian etch
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma yeah.  her's has windows on it....  that's an issue.
<intelikey> :)
<Mr_Sonoma> LOL
<Mr_Sonoma> i tried to get her to stick soly with linux and she said naww she wanted windows too
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: just make sure the windows firewall is setup to enable things like file sharing (as the firewall is on by default and disables file sharing by default)
<Mr_Sonoma> im wondering how happy that old 233 will be with xp but thats another issue all together.
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma yuch
<robotgeek> pshaw. how many hours did it take to install it?
<stdin> how happy is anything with XP :p
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> well her saving grace will be all she does is email and some chat
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma you are about to switch her from windows aren't you
<Mr_Sonoma> any serious web browsing she'll still use my machine.
<Mr_Sonoma> im trying to get her talked into linux solely but hasnt worked yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> Mr_Sonoma: if that's all she does, then she's a prime switching candidate
* intelikey remembers xp and the p2   </shutters>
<Mr_Sonoma> when we had just this machine set up she had no choice i dont want the VIRUS on my computer *snicker*
<Daisuke_Ido> what, windows?  windows isn't a virus
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: do what I do, install VMware server and have XP started in full screen mode, they don't know they're *really* using linux :p
<Mr_Sonoma> its a cyrix mII
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido are you sure ?
<Daisuke_Ido> windows is a collection of discrete viruses.
<intelikey> oh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> explorer.exe. msmsgs.exe, etc. etc.
<Mr_Sonoma> i doubt even this one is machine enough to run 2 OS at the same time
<Mr_Sonoma> much less the one we are setting up for her while i take this online class
<Mr_Sonoma> yes WINDOWS most deff is a VIRUS thats infecting the majority of the computers in the world *snicker*
<intelikey> virii'us's
<intelikey> or... virii'os's
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> when i do debian im gonna see if i cant select debian as the default boot os (dunno if there is even such an option i havent set up a dual boot before)
<Mr_Sonoma> maybe i can stick her in debian most of the time
<intelikey> some times i like to discreetly troll ##windows   with questions like   what is a firewall?  and do i need antivirus programs?   :)
<robotgeek> Mr_Sonoma: sure, grub can do your bidding
<false_> I dual-boot, and Grub lists my Kubuntu first.
<robotgeek> bad intelikey
<stdin> intelikey: the MS virus is growing http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/6917156.stm
<intelikey> you should see the reactions
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<robotgeek> intelikey: i would imagine
<stdin> intelikey: MS will be the 1st OS less "advantaged" kids will see/use
<intelikey> yep. seen.
* Mr_Sonoma is working on that issue stdin
<false_> Windows will always be 'first in line', only the intelligent look past what it's crowding the view. ;)
<stdin> false_: "always"? I hope not, and it isn't always the first seen by some
<Mr_Sonoma> you should have seen the I/T guy at work when i asked him why we dont run a stable computer system at work.
<intelikey> stdin local news.  school here hired a linux man for the computer lab...  it runs about 80% linux now.
<false_> stdin, That was meant as a 'general' statement, not factual information.
<stdin> the 1st OS my cousin has seen was Kubuntu 7.04 with Beryl :)
<Mr_Sonoma> after my online class is over im upgrading to gusty and loading compiz fusion
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma what was the answer ?
<Mr_Sonoma> what answer?
<intelikey> "i bu da, i ba du..."
<intelikey> :)
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<stdin> intelikey: the most disturbing statement was one from Bill himself, "We installed a nice Windows internet enabled PC in many libraries" (and he did specifically say "nice Windows PC")
<intelikey> <Mr_Sonoma> you should have seen the I/T guy at work when i asked him why we dont run a stable computer system at work.   <intelikey> Mr_Sonoma what was the answer ?     <intelikey> "i bu da, i ba du..." <<<<   :)
<intelikey> stdin yes...   but what do you expect out of mr. M$ himself
<intelikey> he's not going to say    "we make a really crappy OS and no one in their right mind would ever use it..."
<stdin> to have a kernel32.exe error and go blue?
<Mr_Sonoma> oh i see now
<intelikey> blue headed    lol....
<Mr_Sonoma> yea he just gave me a blank stare and i asked if he had heard of unix
<Mr_Sonoma> he just turned and walked away
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma typical,      but in reality he was answering your Q.   he was saying "no what's that...?"
<stdin> the last person I asked about linux (in a PC store) also gave me a "blank" look, like they were waiting for the MS Office 2007 app to open in their brain
<Mr_Sonoma> i walked into a pc store to buy a processor fan for my socket a
<Mr_Sonoma> dude tried to tell me i needed to upgrade because of vista coming out and i said "yea ok"
<stdin> you should have said "Vista? What's that?" :p
<Mr_Sonoma> so he told me about this great system they have was something like $350 + software license
<Mr_Sonoma> i told him the software license was free and my socket a ran it fine, that i would take the fan
<niko_> hi to all
<stdin> then just say, "Nah, I'll just use Gutsy" and watch the confused look emerge from his face
<intelikey> stdin just this week i was asking a sales manager in "staples" about a "real modem"   he said "yeah that's a real modem"  i said so linux wont have any trubble with it then  and he goes "ah, well, yeah it will, actually that's a winmodem"
<niko_> i've some problem with compiz fusion
<niko_> it generate 8 desks instead of 4
<niko_> from 5 to 8 they doesn't work
<intelikey> niko_ which release are you running ?
<niko_> distro?
<niko_> kubuntu
<niko_> 7.04
<stdin> intelikey: heh, well at least he knew what a winmodem was
<intelikey> no release
<niko_> of compiz?
<intelikey> of kubuntu niko_
<niko_> yeap
<niko_> 7.04
<intelikey> stdin yeah.
<niko_> well... the main problem are the selection of the windows...
<niko_> they can be selected only if I click on title
<stdin> niko_: with -fusion there is a horizontal number and vertical number. Also the pager app doesn't really work with it
<intelikey> niko_ ok, was asking because there are other channels dedicated to the developement version and also to high end graphics.
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<niko_> thanx
<intelikey> niko_                  ^       that channel might help even more.
<Mr_Sonoma> uh the compiz fusion channel is what #fusion??
<pag> niko_, iirc the problem is within libwnck,  I'm not 100% sure, but you might have to downgrade that (and downgrading might cause problems)
<stdin> think it's just #compiz ??
<Mr_Sonoma> its in the #beryl topic
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma have they seperated it out of   #ubuntu-effects   ?    or are you asking about the app specific channel ?
<niko_> waz?!?
<Mr_Sonoma> app specific channel
<niko_> downgrade the ditro?
<intelikey> oh ok.  yeah.
<intelikey> niko_ ?
<niko_> pag.... i doesn't undestood
<pag> niko_, heh... only that library; but as I said, it's pretty hacky solution, and I would reccomend it only as a last solution
<intelikey> niko_ oh.  no pag is not talking about downgrading the distro  just the  libwnck  package
<niko_> but i didn't know if i've the last installed...
<niko_> may i check when i finished the upgrade...
<niko_> but my trouble is the selection of window...
<niko_> this lib is the problem?
<pag> niko_, so I've heard. I'm not 100% sure about it.
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-effects
<niko_> i'm in
<intelikey> they should know in there.
<niko_> but no one answer me
<intelikey> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<niko_> they R all sleeping
<niko_> sure...
<niko_> but
<niko_> i know perfectly this one
<Mr_Sonoma> niko_, /join  #compiz-fusion
<niko_> but remeber i'm italian...
<niko_> eheheh
<Mr_Sonoma> if no one is answering in ubuntu-effects check in the fusion channel
<niko_> we have different clock fuse....
<pag> does anyone have any idea, why KMail stopped asking for kwallet password and asks for each account password seperatly?
<intelikey> fuser -k clock
<raylu> you didn't change kwallet settings, did you?
<rmutchle> whois lady*
<pag> raylu, no.. iirc I didn't touch any settings even remotely related to these two programms
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> maybe you should just take a poke at the kwallet settings then
<intelikey> rmutchle this is irc "where men are men,  and women are men, and children are FBI agents"
<Tm_T> intelikey: he's gone already
<ardchoille> I installed a sensor checking app. What is the ideal cpu temp? What is too high?
<intelikey> Tm_T oh  yeah i missed it'
<Tm_T> ardchoille: over 60 begins to be high
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Thank you :)
<raylu> ardchoille, depends on your hardware
<raylu> but what Tm_T is probably safe
* Tm_T lives around 50
<ardchoille> raylu: I was afraid of that
<ardchoille> ok
<raylu> at 100, you should turn on your liquid nitrogen cooling :P
<ardchoille> hahaha
<intelikey> ardchoille also < 80 shouldn't be any danger
<niko_> however
<niko_> how can i solve another problem with kaffein
<niko_> the things is this
<pag> raylu, thanks.. seems I managed to get it to work - I hope it works after a reboot too :)
<niko_> the viedo that i see it doesn't be render on the cube...?
<niko_> if i use vlc and i set the viedo output on X11
<ardchoille> niko_: Sounds like the same thing with screenshots, I think it has to do with which video driver you're using
<niko_> noone
<raylu> i think xine will render and mplayer wont...or is it the other way around?
<niko_> if I install fglrx for my ati mobility radeon
<intelikey> isn't lag wonderful
<stdin> niko_: yeah, you have to use "xv"
<raylu> lag makes the world go round.
<niko_> xv?
<asad> hi everyone
<stdin> niko_: it's a video output driver, set it in Settings > comfigure Xine
<stdin> niko_: under "video"
<intelikey> raylu or does the world going around make us lag ????
<niko_> in kaffeine?
<raylu> intelikey, if that were the case, we should make the world spin in the other direction so we'd have negative lag
<niko_> where i've to set?
<intelikey> raylu i'll stop this side   you stop that side and we'll spin it the other way
<stdin> niko_: yeah, Settings -> Configure Xine Parameters -> Video (in the Driver section)
<shib> hello everyone??
<raylu> intelikey, uh oh. the earth seems to be experiencing kernel panic :P
<stdin> was that a question?
<raylu> yes, it was?
<niko_> well
<niko_> thnx i founded!
* intelikey thinks we shouldn't have tried to kill earth's  init
<asad> hi everyone
<shib> i am using wvdial using nokia phone and can easily use konversation but konquerer always says server not found.why?
<raylu> yeah...i used su :(
<shib> plz help.
<pag> !hi | asad
<ubotu> asad: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<asad> me also using wifi but konquerer not connected why
<shib> hello anyone??
<intelikey> something upstream blocking it ?
<shib> i am using wvdial using nokia phone and can easily use konversation but konquerer always says server not found.why?
<asad> I just somehow make my wifi working but konquerer not working and firefox is working ?? anyone know why
<intelikey> ping google.com
<intelikey> asad not me.     just so you know you are not ignored
<asad> thank you.
<intelikey> !wifi | asad maybe this will help
<ubotu> asad maybe this will help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<asad> THANKS GUYS
<shib> intelikey: ping succesful
<intelikey> shib unless something upstream is blocking the browser,  i have no clue.    but networking is not my forte
<intelikey> shib all i can do is offer a work around.      use a different browser...    firefox   dillo   elinks   links2 -g
<intelikey> that list is kinda from one to the other extreem
<shib> it was kde network manager(asshole!!!)thnx anyway :)
<intelikey> no problem...
<intelikey> they are for ever updating.... The following packages will be upgraded:
<intelikey>   libc6 libc6-dev
<intelikey> i must have dl'd libc6 a houndred times on this distro/release
<rrbiz> wow no appreciation from that cat
<intelikey> rrbiz i took it that the injunction was against the app and not this channel...  did i misread that?
<rrbiz> not sure, but just saying to say that and split after being helped sux
<t00na> hello
<t00na> I have all these special keys on my keyboard...
<intelikey> well i'm not suer he was helped...  and he said "thnx anyway :)"    so....
<t00na> like one that opens a calculator, one that opens mail...
<t00na> another that is supposed to open a web browser
<t00na> the Mail and Calculator ones work.
<intelikey> khotkeys ?
<t00na> I press Mail, Kmail pops up.
<t00na> calculator, SpeedCrunch comes up
<t00na> so I need to install khotkeys?
<intelikey> !khotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about khotkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info khotkeys
<ubotu> Package khotkeys does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<t00na> eh?
<intelikey> well that's not it....   i thought there was a command to adjust the hotkeys called "khotkeys"   try alt+f2 and type in khotkeys and see what happens
<t00na> nothing is happening...
<intelikey> and i'll dismiss my self.
* t00na tries it in Konsole
<t00na> tuna@tuna-desktop:~$ khotkeys
<t00na> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<Ailean> is kubuntu based on x?
<se7en^Of^9> t00na: you can set keyboard shortcuts from kcontrol > regional + >keyboard shurtcuts
<Mr_Sonoma> intelikey there is something under gnome to set up special keys i dont know if there is a KDE native
<Mr_Sonoma> and i dont know what app it is, i got it when i loaded the ubuntu-desktop
<t00na> se7en^Of^9: i don't see it...
<se7en^Of^9> terminal kcontrol
<Mr_Sonoma> Ailean, yes kubuntu uses x
<Ailean> i'm having problems getting x to start with this ATI mobility radeon x1300
<Mr_Sonoma> ok your gonna need to talk to someone with experiance with the ATI cards. sorry nvidia here
<mumificirani> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<arun> is there any app to view pdfs? better than kpdf?
<mumificirani> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<stdin> better than kpdf? Blasphemy !
<mumificirani> kpdf rules btw
<dario> Ailean: look in /etc/apt/sources.list which driver is beeing used
<stdin> dario: sources.list ?????
<dario> oh, sry /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dario> ^^
<t00na> ok, got to the keyboard shortcuts dialog, but for some reason, it doesn't accept the hotkeys as keystrokes.
<jombee> anyone know anything about vsftp?
<t00na> jombee? from pee-wee's playhouse?
<jombee> t00na kind of
<jombee> so nobody knows about vsftp
<mumificirani> !vsftp | jombee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> jombee, whatdyaneed?
<jombee> for some reason it won't listen
<jombee> i can /etc/init.d/vsftpd start and it says ok
<jombee> but it don't listen
<jombee> even if I ftp localhost it says connection refused
<jombee> nothing about ftp in iptables, should I add a full allow there?
<raylu> um
<raylu> i'm not sure; i dont use iptables
<raylu> ps -A | grep ftp
<raylu> ?
<baudthief> How do I format a USB flashdisk in kubuntu feisty?
<baudthief> (as FAT, I mean)
<jombee> i don't use iptables either, but I assumed by the sites I've seen that it is installed by default in the server editiion
<pag> baudthief, use qparted  (or gparted, I'd reccomend this one, though it's gnome app)
<jombee> mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 where sda1 is your flash drive
<stdin> baudthief: probably with qtparted (for a GUI), or fdisk/parted and mkdosfs (CLI)
<iarwain_> yo, anyone here knows something about Windows XP? tried the ##windows channel, but they don't answer xD
<arun> anyone using beryl here?
<jombee> ps -A | grep ftp doesn't return anything,
<jombee> so why would it not start when I tell it too
<jombee> iarwain, I know a bit about xp
<iarwain_> arun: i do, occasionaly
<jombee> arun, i use compiz fusion
<jombee> but I used beryl before, I still know a few things
<iarwain_> jombee: do you know where the plug-and-play stuff are located on the cd? is it the driver.cab file?
<jombee> iarwain_ I don't understand the question
<iarwain_> jombee: i screwed up my installation of XP, i have almost no p&p. I want to have that, so i'm trying to get the file of my XP-cd
<arun> i'm using beryl, and my video apps keep crashing if i resize the window or make the video full screen. they work fine in 'normal' view.. any way to get around this problem?
<raylu> jombee, i'd recommend tail-ing the logs
<se7en^Of^9> iarwain_: try a repair install that should fix the problem
<jombee> raylu: I don't even have any logs for vsftp in var/log
<jombee> iarwain_ I was thinking sysprep
<jombee> it will reinstall all of your hardware
<iarwain_> sysprep?
<raylu> jombee, use either "man vsftp" to find them or try /var/vsftp
<arun> anyone?
<raylu> also check the vsftp folder in /etc
<iarwain_> se7en^Of^9: thx for the suggestion, but i just reinstalled 3 times.. Gonna try some other things first xD
<baudthief> pag, jombee, stdin: thanks!
<jombee> arun: I think I changed the window manager from emerald to kwin
<raylu> jombee, or, better, switch to proftpd so i know what i'm talking about :P
<jombee> arun: it was still choppy but not as bad
<raylu> arun, are you using xine?
<ice9> how do I empty the trash? When I try it says "Could not remove" then the filenames
<arun> jombee: what do you mean you changed it from emerald to kwin
<jombee> if you right click on the diamond you can change window managers
<arun> raylu: video only seems to work for x11.. but x11 video quality sucks
<arun> jombee: i get an option between kwin and beryl
<raylu> arun, you may need to stop using a generic driver
<arun> and if i choose kwin, i dont get the effects, etc
<jombee> might be window decorator
<arun> raylu: i'm using the restricted drivers
<jombee> arun: there is your problem
<jombee> nvidia?
<arun> yeah, nvidia
<arun> what's the problem
<pag> ice9, try to open the thrash folder, selecting all and pressing shift+del
<ice9> I did, same message
<jombee> you need the full nvidia 3d drivers
<jombee> the restricted one's aren't good enough
<jombee> make sure you read the information on the forums like it tells you too, particularly the part about newer distro's like ubuntu
<raylu> ice9, i'm not sure; i've never used the trash. shift+del = skip the trash
<pag> ice9, ok.. the hard way then: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/
<jombee> proftpd just worked
<jombee> cool
<ice9> Cool, thanks pag, that did it
<corevette> why do i get errors everytime i extract i file using ark
<jombee> what is the error?
<arun> jombee: is compiz fusion better than beryl?
<raylu> not yet, according to someone else
<jombee> arun: a little bit buggier, but a whole lot more impressive
<arun> you were saying earlier about my problem with beryl
<jombee> I thought in beryl there was a place where you could change the window decorator,
<arun> sorry crashed again
<arun> you were saying?
<jombee> I thought in beryl there was a place where you could change the window decorator,
<jombee> right  clicking on the gem icon
<arun> i cant
<jombee> do you have all of the unsupported extra's
<corevette> nevermind
<arun> yes, everything else works
<arun> just that video wont work in full screen
<jombee> I never had them working perfect in full screen,
<sveweck> Hey guys, something weird is going on here. Nothing in KDE is able to load anything, remote or local. But ping and wget work. The problem didn't exist yesterday. Any hints?
<sveweck> What might have gone wrong with the kioslaves?
<sveweck> interestingly, IRC with Konversation works...
<sveweck> Looks like NetworkManager might be related, as KNetworkManager's systray icon is unresponsive.
<sveweck> and it doesn't respond to DCOP
<iarwain_> hiya guys, can anyone enlighten me why ubuntu uses strange version names? like konqueror version 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu12
<pag> iarwain_, 3.5.7 is konquerors version ubuntu12 means it has 12-ubuntu patches iirc
<corevette> what does iirc stand for
<corevette> pag: what about the 1 before ubuntu
<pag> if I recall correctly
<pag> corevette, I don't know.
<sveweck> iarwain_: I think the "4:" means "the next major version will be 4.x.x", but this never really made sense to me
<iarwain_> hmm
<iarwain_> so could one use the konquerer deb from idk where, install it, and have no problems?
<prophezy> anyone that knows where i can download Even for linux (similiar with partition magic for windos)
<logixoul> Guys, nothing in my KDE is able to load anything (local or remote - e.g. show a directory view, or a web page). However, everything outside KDE (Firefox, wget...) works fine. And so does Konversation. Obviously the problem is in kioslaves. Any hints? Yesterday all was fine.
<prophezy> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<arun> is compiz fusion easy to install
<mumificirani> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mumificirani> hm
<arun> how does one uninstall beryl completely
<xunil> I am wondering what the advantages to using AMD64 version of kubuntu as opposed to i386
<pag> xunil, almost none
<xunil> that's what i assumed. i've heard from a couple people that is faster, but i can lose a bit of speed for better compatability
<pag> xunil, it'll might boost speed of large claculations (or 3d rendering), but on the other hand, you'll get problems with closed source programms
<xunil> i'll only be doing basic 3d modelling and programming, nothing too hard to compute. so i will just stick with the 32 bit
<caligiuri> italia
<arun> i just installed compiz fusion, everything went without a hitch during installation. After i ran it, all windows became black
<jussi01> arun: #ubuntu-effects
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how do i stop my /etc/resolv.conf being overwritten every 10min or so
<Ace2016> ?
<Ace2016> i tried chmod 444 but it ignored it :/
<waylandbill> Ace2016: use static ip addressing. The dhcp client is setting that info as assigned by the dhcp server.
<waylandbill> setting it to 444 probably has no effect because the client may be temporarily changing it.
<waylandbill> on a side note, if I was going to change it, i'd of went with 400. your results may vary. :-)
<Ace2016> waylandbill: i edited the script in sbin that modifies resolv.conf and commented stuff out of it
<Ace2016> waylandbill: not temproarily but it always does it, and keeps doing it
<haico> hallo
<haico> do you speek dutch?
<Ace2016> no but you seem to speek english
<neusonce> i speak engrish !!
<prophezy> lolz
<ksivaji> someone help me, mysql is new for me... how to connect html web page and mysql ?
<runlevelten> ksivaji: You need to choose some program language or similar technique to present the information from your database in your web page,
<runlevelten> and add to it from what happens on your web page. Might I suggest you look at php, or python.
<Phlosten> ksivaji: php might be a good start
<ksivaji> am i need html ,php and mysql for this ?
<ksivaji> Do i?
<runlevelten> ksivaji: what are you trying to do?
<runlevelten> It sounds like you're doing something very small-scale, in which case running a database server might simply be overkill.
<ksivaji> which one is preferable  java applet or  html to access database
<ksivaji>  ?
<ksivaji> <runlevelten>  can you get me ?
<runlevelten> ksivaji: you won't be using html to access a database, not under normal circumstances.
<runlevelten> Java or PHP would each be fine.
* se7en^Of^9 is away: Gone away for now.
<solarwaver> is anyone knows how can i write to ntfs disks?
<rhoderyc> try fuse and ntfs3g
<grul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<grul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<solarwaver> ntfs 3g it does not work anymore
<lemacs> i have installed ntfs-3g, now i'm going to format my 2G ussb stick in ntfs format
<solarwaver> i install it it plays and yesterday it stack
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<lemacs> zibert: r u OK? dude
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<solarwaver> i cant read what u write?
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<solarwaver> zibert
<zibert> 
<solarwaver> i cant read what u write?
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> 
<zibert> I Will Fuck KAV in asshole
<Hirvinen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Silent_G> hello, is it true that Gaim is renamed to Pidgin now? :o
<runlevelten> Silent_G: Yes.
<Silent_G> is it in Package manager?
<Hirvinen> !away | se7en^Of^9
<ubotu> se7en^Of^9: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Silent_G> So no more versions will be out of Gaim right? now its Pidgin?
<runlevelten> Silent_G: go and have a fricking look, heh
<Silent_G> lol
<Silent_G> its not in adept
<Silent_G> :S
<solarwaver> is anybody knowing fuse and howi use it?
<sathya>  <runlevelten> are you there ?
<runlevelten> Yes. Hello?
<sathya> which one is preferable  java applet or  html to access database ?
<sathya>  <runlevelten> which one is preferable  java applet or  html to access database+
<runlevelten> sathya: Only Java can out of those.
<runlevelten> There are means of using markup to present query results etc., but not your bog standard html.
<runlevelten> Your question should look more like "which is better java or php/python/perl"
<sathya> ya
<runlevelten> in which case I'd say - look at them all and use the one you find easiest to use.
<runlevelten> Then when you've got something written, you're in more of a position to choose between technologies for yourself :)
<sathya> i am confused... we are doing one small project on patient database management ...i want to access mysql database from web page .. the thing i need front end html ,java script connector and mysql data base right
<runlevelten> Yeah, that'd do it.
<runlevelten> HTML and Java applets would be fine.
* runlevelten would use Python or PHP to be honest, but meh.
<sathya> is java applet a web program ?
<runlevelten> Well not "applet", "servlet" really
<sathya> <runlevelten>  ok tell me how java script will connect ?
<sathya> are yo u there ?
<runlevelten> You know that Javascript is not Java, right?
<commandercool612> lol
<[Apollo] > Hi all!
<runlevelten> You keep saying 'java script', I wouldn't want any confusion to arise.
<sathya> ok
<commandercool612> so its been 10 years since ive used linux. wtf commands changed?
<runlevelten> they are completely different things :)
* sathya i yet to learn java script
<commandercool612> they are... and im very lost haha
<runlevelten> javascript is not really appropriate for writing a serverside db application
<[Apollo] > commandercool612: why don't you use PHP for that?
<[Apollo] > if it's web-based
<runlevelten> Yes, I've recommended PHP several times, [Apollo] , heh
<runlevelten> Or python \o/
<[Apollo] > :)
<runlevelten> commandercool612: what commands == different?
<commandercool612> i just meant bash commands in general
<commandercool612> maybe ive just forgotten
<runlevelten> I nose what you mean.
<runlevelten> sathya: If you wish to make your server-side application using Java and are just starting out, finding some learning materials and the java docs are going to be a lot more efficient than asking in IRC :)
<runlevelten> s/are/is/
<sathya> <runlevelten> my doubt are clarrified only in IRC.... SO WE CONTINUE WITH YOU.....
<runlevelten> Heh.
<runlevelten> I may need to drink some coffee then. With two spoons full of IQ points and manners. :)
<sathya> is there any open source tool that creates java script or html when i drag and drop buttons
<sathya> web design tool ?
<runlevelten> sathya: What you have are two separate issues. The design of the page and the forms, and the stuff that will glue that to your database.
<runlevelten> The design of the page is the visual bit, and that can be done with softwares like openoffice.org, and if they're still making them mozilla composer and nvu.
<sathya> can you be more  clear
<runlevelten> Or if you have Dreamweaver 8, it runs just peachily in wine.
<sathya> we are suppose to use only open source .
<runlevelten> Good.
<runlevelten> This is a homework project then?
<sathya> i think dreamweaver is not open source is it ?
<runlevelten> It isn't. The design of the page can be laid out with other similar tools like OOo or Composer.
<runlevelten> That said, you're much better off if you use something like bluefish to do it by hand.
<sathya> !bluefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<pag> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<runlevelten> bluefish is a lovely web editor, with lots of readily available code snippets that help you do stuff (like making forms and sql db access) very fast and easy.
<sathya> quanta makes use of html or java script ?
<runlevelten> yeah. quanta's good, nice for editing, although some of the features aren't mature - most notably the wysiwyg.
<runlevelten> great css editor :)
<Silent_G> hello can someone help me with this ? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<pag> Silent_G, what are you trying to do?
<Silent_G> install Pidgin
<Silent_G> *configure
<Silent_G> ./configure
<Silent_G> :p
<pag> http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<pag> installing .deb is so much easier ;)
<Silent_G> yeah but i couldn't find it on Adept Manager
<Silent_G> thats why i downloaded the source
<Silent_G> and on their website of Pidgin there wasnt a debian/ubuntu package
<Silent_G> :S
<pag> Silent_G, yup.. it's not in the repos (in feisty)  you have to get it from other sources. ie. getdeb :)
<Silent_G> oh i see
<pag> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<tatters> Gnome screensavers work fine ,but I get blank screen  in Kubuntu, glxinfo seems to be fine :(
<Silent_G> how come they didnt make it in feisty?
<Silent_G> uh ok
<Silent_G> i see
<Silent_G> :p
<pag> Silent_G, it was released after the feature freeze (iirc. it was released about at the same time as feisty itself)
<tatters> where do I find power saving features in KDE?
<tatters> nvm found it
<Silent_G> pag,
<Silent_G> do you know why Amsn slows down alot by any chance? or why my X server slows down and must be restarted?
<pag> hmm?
<Silent_G> is it a chipset problem?
<pag> I have no idea about either, sorry.
<Silent_G> ok
<aldin> how to find out what MHz is my DDR2 RAM?
<aldin> over konsole
<remorema> hi
<remorema> can anyone help me out with my laptop sound
<remorema> installed ubuntu 7.04
<remorema> and only have sound on my headphones right ear
<remorema> how can I install realtek HD audio drivers ?
<remorema> please!!!
<pag> !sound | remorema, you va try these
<ubotu> remorema, you va try these: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pag> s/va/can  :-/
<remorema> I guess arts its not installed by default
<remorema> gonna install that now
<remorema> well! in sound settings I changed from auto to alsa , and I'm now getting sound from both left & right earphone
<remorema> but I still get no sound from laptop built in speakers
<remorema> any ideas ?
<Silent_G> how to add an application into the KDE menu that i have compiled manually?
<pag> Silent_G, edit menu, choose 'new item' and edit the entry to your needs
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> AND HOW cone the programme added a .desktop icon into /usr/local/share/applications and it didnt automatically show in the desktop or in the K menu ?
<kraut> moin
<xot123> moin
<arun> anyone here use flock?
<dave_> how  do i go about getting dvds to play on kubuntu i keep getting an error reading nav packet? :o
<pag> !dvd | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dave_> k cheers will try that now thanks
<arun> anyone here use flock?
<dave_>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kalorin`> why would you have to compile a theme for kde?
<kalorin`> with config/make?
<pag> dave_, prefix the command with sudo?
<pag> kalorin`, good question, since most of the styles are available as .deb's ;)
<dave_>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<dave_> i just tried that :
<pag> dave_, did you use sudo?
<dave_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                                                    ess using it?
<dave_> yeh
<kalorin`> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal?content=13969
<kalorin`> that's the one I pulled the source for
<pag> dave_, do you have another process running  (ie. updates / adept)
<dave_> not that i know of, but in when i press ctrl esc apt-get is in the lits
<dave_> list*
<pag> kalorin`, umm.. isn't crystall installed by default?
<bullgard4> I am looking for a general description of kexi, in particular its features. What can you recommend? Googling did not help me much.
<kalorin`> not sure
<dave_> and it won't let me kill it
<pag> !aptfix | dave_, try that
<ubotu> dave_, try that: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pag> !info kwin-style-crystal
<ubotu> kwin-style-crystal: semi transparant window decoration for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 131 kB, installed size 580 kB
<dave_> database area is locked by another process
<bullgard4> !kexi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin`> intersting
<kalorin`> I guess it is
<dave_> i think it may be because i try to update java thing :o
<dave_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arun> where are the desktop entries for all applications stored?
<arun> .desktop files
<pag> arun, /usr/share/applications/ maybe?
<arun> is there supposed to be a /opt directory?
<pag> arun, I guess... it doesn't contain anything by default though
<arun> i'm following this guide to install flock
<arun> it says to untar the tarball to the /opt directory
<arun> when i do that it says no such directory exists
<arun> and gives me an error
<arun> any suggestions?
<pag> sudo mkdir /opt  (though I have a feeling that the guide isn't for Ubuntu)
<rjb> could someone with a fresh feisty install please try the following? surf with konqueror to a page that embeds a java applet. java is active in konqueror's settings by default...
<rjb> does the applet start?
<arun> pag: the title says 'install flock for ubuntu'
<rjb> www.java.com would be just fine, click on "verify installation" or whatever it says in your language
<pag> arun, oh... then just create the directoy, and continue as the guide ells you to
<rjb> please could someone do the java test for me? i want to know whether it's my install that's broken, or it's a bug in kubuntu
<arthur> bonjour tout le monde
<arthur> j'ai un petit problme
<pag> !fr | arthur
<ubotu> arthur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<arun> wow, flock definitely looks and runs better than firefox
<arun> how do i add something to the panel
<pag> arun, is it something really worth testing or just yet another firefox copy with few (new) possibilities?
<pag> arun, right click on panel -> add <something> to panel
<arun> pag: it looks a lot better.. the browsing experience is smoother. it uses the firefox rendering engine, but has some nifty extra features
<pag> arun, ok. I think I'll just stick with Konqueror then :)
<arun> ah
<arun> :)
<andreas_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michel__> Hallo
<balint> hiho, i've a problem
<rjb> pag: you're a konq user, right? could you verify that konq runs java applets for you?
<pag> rjb, if you can give me a link, I can say does it work, sure
<gambix> hi
<pag> balint, be more specific, please. :)
<rjb> www.java.com
<pag> rjb, seems to work just fine
<rjb> pag: using a fresh feisty, or an upgrade?
<balint> pag, mom. phon ;)
<pag> rjb, using feisty, sun-java6-jre installed, konq's version 3.5.7
<gambix> did you know why we have only kde4 alpha2 release in the repositories despite the fact i read in the kde4 shedule the 25 july for the beta cycle begining
<dr_willis> it will get there when it gets there? :)
<pag> gambix, betta tagging has begun, beta hasn't been released though
<rjb> pag: ok so you've upgraded to kde 3.5.7
<gambix> ok i understand so
<rjb> perhaps that fixes the problem i'm seeing
<pag> rjb, perhaps... What kind of problem do you have?
<dthacker> where is the best place to request an app be packaged for ubuntu/kubunt?
<gambix> pag: when does this snapshot as been taked just before the 25 ?
<pag> dthacker, #ubuntu-motu I guess...
<rjb> every time i visit a page with an applet, i find konq has switched off java applet support
<kalorin`> does anyone know what file the color theme is stored in?
<rjb> i have to toggle it back on manually before it works again
<dthacker> pag: anyplace other than irc?
<kalorin`> I just want the colors for the various window parts and so on, not everything else
<pag> gambix, dunno, sorry.
<rjb> i also have sun-java6 but kde at 3.5.6
<pag> dthacker, their mailing list maybe?
<dthacker> tnx
<balint> so, my problem is: i've installed kubuntu (latest ofc.), then i've installed the ati driver (after guide on wiki.cchtml.com). it works great (fglrxinfo shows the good vendor, etc...), but i've have to turn off composite extension (the guide said do so). Now beryl don't want to work -- I can't switch from kde to beryl, anybody can help?
<balint> sorry for my english ;)
<balint> * I had to turn off
<pag> balint, iirc you have to use XGL with fglrx  look for a guide to do that
<rjb> pag: tools / html settings /java toggles to off by itself, i need to switch it back on every time i want an applet to run
<dr_willis> Id suggest not using the fancy dekstop stuff at all. :)
<balint> pag, don't understand ;) what should i type to google ? :)
<kalorin`> balint: yes, you can't run beryl if you don't have composite working and the ati drivers don't do composite
<[ifr0g] > how do i write grub to the mbr if the installation fails at grub ?
<kalorin`> well not the ati drivers from ati anyway
<pag> rjb, hmm.. try upgrading to 3.5.7?
<balint> kalorin`: i see, so i've to w8 for other version of (k)ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> [ifr0g] ,  so the system cant even boot?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kalorin`> or use the opensource ati drivers
<rjb> pag: never had that in edgy etc. but i wiped my drive clean to install feisty
<pag> balint, problem is at ATIs end - you just have to wait 'till they release a working drivers (It might take a while though)
<dr_willis> I use the FGLRX drivers.  - i just dont  use the fancy desktop stuff. my little laptop cant handle them.
<balint> pag, kalorin`: i see
<rjb> cause the upgraded was cuasing some trouble
<kalorin`> beryl says that it's a composting window manager, and you're disablign composite functions in the ati driver, they simply aren't going to work together
<balint> pag, kalorin`: where can i find "opensource" ati drivers? :)
<kalorin`> doesn't anyone know where the color scheme stuff is located
<kalorin`> in adept
<dr_willis> the 'ati' drivers are open sourced.. the 'fglrx' drivers are the NonGPL drivers from ati.
<kalorin`> I want to pull the customer color scheme off another workstation to this one
<kalorin`> just the colors is all though
<bullgard4> I am looking for a general description of kexi, in particular its features. What can you recommend? Googling did not help me much.
<pag> rjb, I don't really know, what might be causing your problems - the only thing I can suggest is upgrading to 3.5.7
<dr_willis> kalorin,  the user could of customiozed them. they would be in .kde some where.
<kalorin`> yeah that's where i"m looking actually
<kalorin`> .kde/share
<pag> kalorin`, ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/TheNameOfTheScheme.kcsrc
<dr_willis> sounds about right kalorin . ive never really looked for themm
<dr_willis> Ya could load their color setting,  then save them somewhere else. I guess. :)
<mc__> hello. In kde i open and start everything with one click, how can i change that so that i have to double click?
<balint> kalorin`: i'm not finding it... :( so the problem is in the official driver? (it's really new: 07.23 :S )
<waylandbill> mc__: kpersonalizer
<pag> mc__, kcontrol -> peripherals -> mouse  iirc
<waylandbill> mc__: run kpersonalizer using Alt-F2 and it will guide you with a short wizard.
<mc__> pag:  thank you
<dr_willis> is kpersonalizer installed by default?
<pag> waylandbill, is kpersonalizer installed by default? :O
<kalorin`> pag, interesting, I don't have a kdisplay directory there
<waylandbill> dr_willis: hmm. perhaps it isn't any longer.
<balint> other question: i'm having problems with cedega project aswell. i have ati x700, but cedega says it doesn't support 3d acceleration (in MS it works great ofc.)
<pag> kalorin`, have you saved any custom-schemes then?
<kalorin`> perhaps not
<kalorin`> let me check the other system
<dr_willis> waylandbill,  i seem to recall that i install a lot of 'not isntalled by default kde extras' on a clean install THEN it runs kpersonalizer afer i do that for each user the next tme they logged in. It was a bit annoying.
<dr_willis> !info kpersonalizer
<ubotu> kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 490 kB, installed size 808 kB
<waylandbill> dr_willis: interesting. it used to be installed with base kde. Guess it's not any more.
<kalorin`> pag, you're brilliant!
<pag> kalorin`, not me, the 'locate' command is ;)
<balint> other question: i'm having problems with cedega project aswell. i have ati x700, but cedega says it doesn't support 3d acceleration (in MS it works great ofc.)                    and can somebody advise a stuff like beryl (just not composite) ? :)
<arun> um.. why won't ksnapshot take a screenshot if i have one of the menus open (File, edit, etc)?
<arun> I want to take a screenshot with a menu open, how do i do that
<pag> arun, use scrot
<pag> !info scrot
<ubotu> scrot: command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<arun> commandline?
<arun> i have to run it from the terminal?
<sam1337> When I play my games such as ut2004 native, guild wars emulated with cedega, star wars jk emulated with cedega my system seems to crash. I am using the latest nvidia driver in the repository and latest xorg too. glxgears is reporting about 5000fps atm on my 7600gs pci-e card. What could be the issue with my setup?
<pag> arun, that's the only way *I* am aware of, maybe the others can suggest something more graphical?
<arun> pag: how do i run scrot? what would the command be
<balint> sam1337, i would like to play with GW on Linux aswell, but my cedega didn't recognize 3d acceleration in my atiradeonx700 :(
<pag> arun, after you've installed it it can be ran with  scrot screenshot.png
<pag> arun, also; see man scrot  (it'll give couple of handy options)
<sam1337> balint cedega really dosent like ati cards anyway
<sam1337> balint that's why I got an nvidia one
<jrad> Hi, short question ;): in which file can I define environment variables in ubuntu?
<balint> sam1337, ye, but i read the readme, and it should work with ati too :(
<sam1337> balint its not worth trying your gameplay would be very unpleasent
<paulduf> Hi, I am installing Kubuntu, I have used pppoeconf to connect to Internet, now konqueror 'could not connect to...' any page, but I am pretty sure it will connect without problem after reboot, any test I could do now to investigate why it does not work?
<pag> jrad, .bashrc should do the job, I guess..
<pag> paulduf, ping google.com
<arun> pag: thanks
<jrad> pag: thanks, I will have a look ;)
<balint> sam1337, ye maybe. but i LOVE linux (good distros, ofc.) and i LOVE playing games, and it can be get togethet :S
<sam1337> balint if you love those two things then you should seriously consider a decent nvidia card. Gaming in linux with ati is very poor.
<pag> jrad, probably depends a lot on the variable itself; ie. $EDITOR can safely be defined in .bashrc
<balint> sam1337, yep, when i'll buy a new pc, i'll buy it with an nvidia card ;)
<paulduf> Ping google.com works, and I am using the system I described right now, so Internet work, just Konqueror, I have not tried today to install Firefox, but last day when it happened Firefox was working
<arun> pag: how am i supposed to keep the menu open and type in the command at the same time
<jrad> pag: I want to define (extend) the $PATH variable. If it is not the .bashrc file, then it must be another .* file in /etc
<jrad> pag: But I will investigate this ;)
<pag> arun, you didn't read the man-pages, did you? :)  scrot -d 5 menus.png   and then make sure you open your menus within 5secs
<arun> pag: thank you so much, you're a lifesaver
<pag> np :)
<paulduf> Just installed firefox, it works, but konqueror no
<arun> pag: worked great, thanks
<leeyefei> 
<pag> paulduf, I've heard a lot about that problem, just can't remember any solution... iirc it's something about proxy / port settings, but I might be as well wrong
<pag> !cn | leeyefei
<ubotu> leeyefei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<paulduf> pag: thanks
<leeyefei> thanks
<rjb> pag: i didn't expect you to solve my problem for me, was just interested whether others see the same issue
<lemacs> leeyefei: 
<pag> rjb, ok :)
<pag> paulduf, also, you should probably check knetworkmanager - it also seems to cause similiar problems
* Silent_G is away: Laterz
<arun> man, firefox is SLOOOOW today.. i'm glad i'm on flock.. it looks so cool, works really fast too
<Pazy> Who here has tried KDE 4 alpha?
<leeyefei> 
<pag> !cn | leeyefei
<ubotu> leeyefei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<paulduf> pag: quitting knetworkmanager made konqueror work again, thanks!
<pag> paulduf, anytime :)
<rjb> since feisty's last kernel upgrade, i'm getting a weird message in the kernel log:
<rjb> irq 3: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<rjb> (sorry for not using the pastebin for a 1liner)
<rjb> and it seems my eth0 no longer works
<pag> rjb, I have a suggestion; try booting with the "irqpoll" option :)
<rjb> (irq 3 is indeed attached to the eth adapter)
<rjb> pad: waddyou know, was the first thing i did
<rjb> but no change
<rjb> pag even
<pag> rjb, hmm.. noapic maybe?
<pag> rjb, or just use the older kernel "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" :)
<paulduf> knetworkmanager was not 'knowing' about my pppoe connection because it was launched before I used pppoeconf, but now when I  launch knetworkmanager, I see my connection in it, and konqueror still works
<philo23> hey guys, i'm trying to set up VNC, but i keep getting a "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream" i think its something to do with the font path, but i'm not sure
<rjb> pag: yes using noapic already (otherwise logs were flooded with apic errors)
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> it appears I have a sneaky connection from my box towards microsoft.com, something I want to kill. any suggestions?
<dr_willis> edit the hosts file :)
<philo23> hey guys, i'm trying to set up VNC, but i keep getting a "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream" i think its something to do with the font path, but i'm not sure
<dr_willis> point microsoft.com to 127.0.0.1
<dr_willis> philo23,  ive had issues in the past that depend on WHICH vncviewer you are using.
<dr_willis> philo23,  ive had Much better luck with the 'vnc4viewer/server' packages
<philo23> dr_willis: thats the VNC server that i am running
<dr_willis> philo23,  check the vnc log files.  in the .vnc dir. also be sure  you dont get extra vncservers going by mistake.
<philo23> dr_willis: any tips on checking if any others are running?
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep vnc
<dr_willis> use vncserver --kill :1 or whatever to kill them propery.
<dr_willis> a silly Typo can start an extra one by mistake. heh :()
<luca> drwillis: edit what where? :)
<dr_willis> luca,  the 'hosts' file
<dr_willis> in /etc
<dr_willis> windows has a similer file somewhere also.
<dr_willis> bbl the wife needs me,.
<luca> uhm and now how am I editing it? :)
<philo23> luca: are you trying to edit the hosts file?
<keith> Can anyone tell me how to add startup programs in kubuntu?? Please. All I can find are instructions for Ubuntu which has a GUI to do it...
<luca> yes
<luca> keith: open ~/.kde/Autostart and add programs
<philo23> go to konsole
<luca> just drag them from the menu to the folder
<luca> philo23 sure enough
<philo23> and type, kate /etc/hosts
<luca> ok
<luca> modifying it with root privileges
<philo23> yeah, forgot that sorry
<luca> np ;)
<philo23> right, see the first line? something like 127.0.0.1 then a TAB then localhost
<luca> yep
<philo23> it pretty much mean, point 127.0.0.1 to localhost
<keith> luca: Thank you v much!! :)
<luca> ok
<philo23> so the line below, put microsoft.com then a TAB then enter localhost
<philo23> then do it again, but www.microsoft.com
<luca> keith no problem - there exist a module for kcontrol, but I found the folder approach faster ;)
<luca> ah good :D
<luca> should I reboot or something now?
<philo23> yeah i'd recomend that
<luca> ok
<philo23> that will point all requests to microsoft.com to your pc again, so it should stop them from doing what they are
<luca> other question - will I eventually be able to access the microsoft site in the future or does this prevent me from going into thier site as well?
<luca> jsut curious :D
<philo23> but it will stop you from viewing microsoft.com in your web browser
<luca> ok thanks already answered ;)
<philo23> :)
<philo23> i'm sure theres another way, but this is quick and easy
<luca> yep guess so
<luca> I WILL find the culprit
<philo23> heh
<luca> but in the meantime, this will stop them for good :P
<luca> uhm I am gonna do the same for gdesktop now
<luca> when you edit the preferences/use the search it connects to something
<bullgard4> I am looking for a general description of kexi, in particular its features. What can you recommend? Googling did not help me much.
<luca> let's see if I can block them without blocking google altogether
<philo23> any body got any idea how to make VNC viewer work when it gives the error ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<jrad> pag: environment variables can be set in /etc/environment, as I found out.
<pag> jrad, oh.. thanks for the info :)
<HomeRoey> hi
<jrad> pag: yeah, strange location, that "environment" file, I mean the name ;)
<HomeRoey> I have a geforce4 board; I installed the nvidia-glx-new package, and I get "no screens found" when I try to start X.
<HomeRoey> SO I installed nvidia-glx-legacy and now I can't get the full screen at once
<HomeRoey> (I have to pan around)
<kaminix> Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
<kaminix>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<kaminix> Any ideas why?
<vistakiller> HomeRoey try to use envy script http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<HomeRoey> ok
<HomeRoey> one sec
<pag> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<philo23> hey guys, i'm trying to set up VNC, but i keep getting a "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream" i think its something to do with the font path, but i'm not sure
<HomeRoey> vistakiller:  I can't
<HomeRoey> vistakiller:  when I tried to install the .deb, I get a lot of unmatched dependencies.
<vistakiller> install what dependencies missing
<HomeRoey> I can't; they also have broken (broken) dependencies.
<HomeRoey> Also, I tried following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04,  but it references options that arent' there in adept.
<HomeRoey> Click Preferences next to help in the bottom left of the add / remove applications windows.
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<HomeRoey> "Click Preferences next to help in the bottom left of the add / remove applications windows." <-- there's no such "preferences" button.
<_Shade_> does anyone know how can i install xgl on kubuntu feisty?
<HomeRoey> _shade_, apt-get install xorg-xgl
<_Shade_> HomeRoey: there's no such package... if you meant xgl-server then i have it installed
<HomeRoey> nono, there's an xorg xgl
<HomeRoey> or something like it
<HomeRoey> _Shade_:  I was just messing aroudn with this yesterday (but... I didn't get it to work, so I'm not a good source for help on this)
<HomeRoey> why the heck doesn't my scrollwheel register??? arg
<HomeRoey> I just installed Kubuntu.
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<_Shade_> HomeRoey: the only package that i have there connecting to the 'xgl' phrase is 'xgl-xserver'
<HomeRoey> I suppose that'sthe one, then.
<HomeRoey> there's probably some selector app where you can choose which X server to start.
<FoxDie-BR> where can i get help about gutsy ?
<pag> !gutsy | FoxDie-BR
<ubotu> FoxDie-BR: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<kaminix> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<HomeRoey> How do I make it so that apt-get doesn't ask for the CD-ROM for updates?
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<pag> HomeRoey, disable cdrom from sources.list?
<kaminix> HomeRoey: Delete the CDn from your source list?
<HomeRoey> it's not in there.
<_Shade_> HomeRoey: i think you have to do this manually in /usr/share/xsessions to get it on the list
<HomeRoey> oh nevermind, I found cdrom: and removed it.  Thanks
<HomeRoey> _Shade_:  ahh, so that's where it was.
<_Shade_> HomeRoey: yeah, but i don't know the syntax so i cannot start xgl :)
<HomeRoey> oof
<HomeRoey> hehe
<HomeRoey> and google said nothing so far?
<HomeRoey> vistakiller:  thanks for the script; I got it installed (the script, not yet the nviida drivers)
<_Shade_> HomeRoey: well google said something that crashed my keyboard during boot process :)
<HomeRoey> :(
<HomeRoey> that must suck!
<vistakiller> :)
<HomeRoey> see, I've grown really frustrated with this nonsense over the past... jesus, 10 years already
<HomeRoey> wow
<HomeRoey> vistakiller:  this Envy is nifty
<_Shade_> i had to push the power button every time i get to kdm since i couldn't even get to the console session
<HomeRoey> Build of the package nvidia-kernel-source failed! How do you wish to proceed?
<HomeRoey> Oh, fuck.
<vistakiller> ok unistall use first the option unistall nvidia driver
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: netia suxx :P
<vistakiller> _Shade_ go to recovery console and type
<vistakiller> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Shade_> vistakiller: i had backed up my xorg,conf already so it works well now
<vistakiller> ah ok what you try to do?
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: sferia blows
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: why not on #ubuntu.pl?
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: since i haven't found what i need out there
<jrad> Hi, I just try to execute "sudo <name>.sh", but I get returned: "sudo: <name>.sh: command not found" - I mean, is it not a little too much hastle to edit the /etc/sudoers file just to be able to execute a shell script as root? Or am I wrong with my assumption?
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: ah... happens
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: sferia blows indeed :)
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: they have some weekly traffic limits out there etc :)
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: roflmaoabtc
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: besides i am using kde as you can see, and there's no polish kubuntu related channel so far :)
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: well, I am using kubuntu, too
<tom__> Does anyone have the Mce remote that comes with vista running?
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: any experience with xgl maybe?
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: pukam na priva
<jrad> jedno piwo brosze ;)
<rysiek|pl> jrad: inglisz pliz
<rysiek|pl> :P
<tom__> I keep getting this error "lirc_mceusb2: no version for "lirc_get_pdata" found: kernel tainted."
<jrad> rysiek|pl: yes, i just tried to impress you with my poor knowledge of Polish ;)
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<rysiek|pl> jrad: whoa, since you aren't *actually* Polish, I *am* impressed; many Polish tourists or many times a tourist in Poland? ;)
* rysiek|pl brb
<jrad> rysiek|pl: I had been twice in Poland. Last time I meet my Polish email girl friend, so I learned some Polish, to impress her ;)
<Silent_G> hello is it possible to install a Suse package on kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> Silent_G: SuSE uses .RPM packages, right?
<Silent_G> yeah
<Kr4t05> !alien > Silent_G
<Silent_G> yeah i have alien
<Silent_G> :p
<pinkerton> hello
<Kr4t05> Then use it. :P
<Silent_G> cool
<Silent_G> :p
<pinkerton> help me to install ati driver, please
<jrad> Other question: how can I get rid off this need to do "sudo" all the time? I mean, I would like to log in as root, and then execute anything I would like.
<vistakiller> pinkerton look this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<vistakiller> jrad take a look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<pinkerton> i do it, and its ok, bat finaly, video files work not corectly
<vistakiller> give fglrxinfo and paste here
<vistakiller> to see what you have
<jrad> vistakiller: thank you ;)
<pinkerton> im 2 days linux user and i dont know match
<stepz> what is the correct way to remove services from startup?
<vistakiller> open konsole nai type fglrxinfo
<vistakiller> and*
<pinkerton> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<pinkerton> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<pinkerton> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<pinkerton> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6650 (8.39.4)
<vistakiller> you are ok then you have the official driver
<vistakiller> and what problem you have with them?
<pinkerton> yes, from ati.amd.com
<jrad> vistakiller: do you mean this here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_modify_kernel_boot-up_arguments.2C_to_gain_root_user_access ?
<vistakiller> yes jrad look the guide
<Kr4t05> I have what could be called a silly question; I'm uninstalling some non-essential packages that I don't use or need. While uninstalling them, it also uninstalls a "kubuntu-desktop". If my understanding is correct, kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package. I haven't broken my system, have I?
<vistakiller> but dont do this is for your security
<vistakiller> Kr4t05 you have no problem with this
<jrad>  vistakiller: OK, I will try that, just a moment ... ;)
<renato> it is a meta-package, but if you originally installed something else, say ubuntu server or ubuntu or edubuntu, and you then installed the kubuntu-desktop package you will lose some of your kde look and feel
<pinkerton> when i watch video files, picture more pixels, then i dont use ati driver, what does it mean?
<pinkerton> if i dont use ati driver its perfect
<vistakiller> pinkerton ati driver is buggy
<tom__> vistakiller:Do you have any suggestions on lirc usb problems?
<pinkerton> and whats your advise?
<vistakiller> what player you use?
<pinkerton> its in all players
<vistakiller> vlc?
<HomeRoey> hi
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: hi
<pinkerton> yes
<vistakiller> hi
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: i tried envy and got (halfway through the build process) "dpkg-deb - Debian revision (`lowlatency') doesn't contain any digits", which led to a fatal make error.
<vistakiller> HomeRoeye try to run it from Konsole
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: I tried a variety of kernels, like 'generic' (got the same result) and '386' (it complained about it being a Xen kernel, on which nvidia driver doesn't work)
<vistakiller> sudo envy -t
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: I did this entirely from the console.
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: no X, so no Konsole ;)
<vistakiller> ok if you havent x
<HomeRoey> ok
<HomeRoey> (I'm on irssi now)
<vistakiller> try to run it from terminal
<HomeRoey> I did
<HomeRoey> that's what I got, I'm telling you
<vistakiller> and ?
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: i tried envy and got (halfway through the build process) "dpkg-deb - Debian revision (`lowlatency') doesn't contain any digits", which led to a fatal make error.
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: I tried a variety of kernels, like 'generic' (got the same result) and '386' (it complained about it being a Xen kernel, on which nvidia driver doesn't work)
<vistakiller> xen??? is virtual machine this?
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: no...
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: I'm saying that I got build error no matter which kernel I used.
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: the ubuntu kernel linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 is apparently a Xen-enabled kernel.
<philo23> hey guys i need to get my VNC working
<philo23> it keeps dying each time i try to run it
<vistakiller> HomeRoey have you seen other error message?
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: I didn't have a chance; the text flew by
<jrad> vistakiller: it did not work, the steps at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_modify_kernel_boot-up_arguments.2C_to_gain_root_user_access
<jrad> vistakiller: after reboot, X did not boot, it fell back to a normal console screen. the login prompt did not ask me for a user name and a pw ...
<vistakiller> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432056 take a look here for an answer
<jrad> vistakiller: thanks, I will have a look ;)
<vistakiller> no for HomeRoey
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all, do zobaczenia jrad ;)
<jrad> vistakiller: oh, you were posting an answer to a different question, as I found out ;)
<jrad> rysiek|pl: I need my Polish dictionary now ;)
<philo23> hey guys my VNCserver seems to just keep giving me the same error and not working, i get the error: "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream"
<vistakiller> jrad look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_use_.22sudo.22_without_prompt_for_password_.28not_secure.29
<rysiek|pl> jrad: well, that had the translation before the comma ;)
<rysiek|pl> cu
<jrad> <rysiek|pl: yes, bye!
<HomeRoey> hi again
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: so anyway
<vistakiller> what happen?
<jrad> vistakiller: thanks, but this is not what I meant ;). I would like to have a different pw for root. which is different to my "normal" user accounts, as in other linux distros ;)
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: nothing yet, I was dustying my table :)
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: thanks btw
<jrad> vistakiller: I somewhere read in the ubuntu forum, that you just cannot apply "passwd root", and everything is fine ...
<vistakiller> HomeRoey give this and try again
<vistakiller> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper \ debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic
<HomeRoey> vistakiller: ok, they're already installed
<HomeRoey> jrad: pvt msg me
<jrad> vistakiller: sorry, I am not familiar with all abbrevations: shall I send you a personal message?
<vistakiller> i have to go in a while
<jrad> vistakiller: OK, I understand ;)
<HomeRoey> jrad: (1) go into a root shell with 'sudo sh', (2) issue the command 'passwd' to change the current user (root's) password; that's it.
<jrad> vistakiller: thanks a lot! I will buy you a beer, okay?
<HomeRoey> jrad: np
<HomeRoey> jrad: oh
<jrad> HomeRoey: I think you meant somebody else ;)
<HomeRoey> jrad: I just sent you a solution :)
<jrad> HomeRoey: oh, thanks, I hope it will arrive here ... yesterday, while I sent a file via irc I got a time out ..
<HomeRoey> ahh o
<HomeRoey> *ok
<HomeRoey> jrad: where are you from btw
<jrad> HomeRoey: I am from Germany, and you?
<HomeRoey> jrad: ah cool, from Israel originally
<jrad> HomeRoey: I am living in Berlin ...
<HomeRoey> toll
<HomeRoey> jrad: my sister was just in Hannau
<jrad> HomeRoey: yes, it is quite nice in Berlin, not anymore like between 1933 - 45 ;)
<HomeRoey> :P
<HomeRoey> jrad: She was in Hanover too
<HomeRoey> and myabe in Frankfurt, not sure
<HomeRoey> (we have family there)
<HomeRoey> jrad: the next trip of my siblings and I is hopefully Germany
<jrad> HomeRoey: Hannover is considered to be a boring town ;)
<HomeRoey> jrad: what abot hanau?
<jrad> HomeRoey; thats fine.
<HomeRoey> jrad: I only know of the big ones... Berlin, Frankfurt
<HomeRoey> jrad: what's considered a party town? :)
<jrad> HomeRoey; hanau, it is known for a nuclear plant that has never been built, as far as I can remember
<HomeRoey> haha :)
<HayaBusa> this is stupid question, but some people when they talk to me , the text is in red . i assume is private or something ? how do you do that ?
<jrad> HomeRoey: a party town is ... Berlin !
<HomeRoey> hahahah :)
<HomeRoey> jrad: any particular places in there?
<Dragnslcr> HayaBusa- like this?
<HomeRoey> HayaBusa: /msg
<jrad> HomeRoey: it depends on the taste you have according to places to party.
<pag> HayaBusa, it's a highligh - usually triggered when somebody says your name
<Dragnslcr> HayaBusa- could be a private message, could be a notice, or could be just highlight
<jrad> HomeRoey: there are many clubs and stuff in Berlin.
<HomeRoey> jrad: extreme gay midget pornography
<HomeRoey> jrad: I dunno, just nice places to visit
<HomeRoey> jrad: nice night life
<HomeRoey> jrad: shopping squares
<HayaBusa> yes.. is red. lol
<HayaBusa> how
<pag> HayaBusa, private messages usually open a new tab
<HomeRoey> jrad: Jewish quarters in Berlin
<HayaBusa> so is not private . might be the notice type
<HomeRoey> brb
<jrad> HomeRoey: shopping quarters? yes, Potsdamer Platz.
<Dragnslcr> HayaBusa- is it red every time someone says your name, like this line?
<jrad> HomeRoey: Jewish quarters: no, I fear there are none here ... but there is a big synagoge.
<HayaBusa> yes
<HomeRoey> ahhh
<HomeRoey> jrad: if there is Chabad there, that's enough for me :)
<HomeRoey> I'm sure there probably is
<HayaBusa> but how do you say someones name , ? i typed the name , but is not red
<HomeRoey> HayaBusa: try completing it with <TAB>
<HomeRoey> also
<HomeRoey> .
<jrad> HomeRoey: well, i personally like to go to www.kumpelnest3000.com, a place for gays, lesbians, transsexualls, deaf, and of course: heterosexuals ...
<w|nb0nD> can someone explain to me what is a shell and why there are so many different ones?
<HomeRoey> jrad: haha
<andre_> I'm running into a problem trying to compile my own kernel (in order to be able to install an original Promise driver), but the compilation fails. Would someone here be able to help me?
<HayaBusa> thanks
<HomeRoey> oh, what does gay/lesbian/transsexual have to do with deaf?
<jrad> HomeRoey: :)
<Dragnslcr> HayaBusa- it would only highlight on your name
<Dragnslcr> HayaBusa- depending on the IRC client you use, you can set it to highlight on any text you want
<HayaBusa> Dragnslcr is this working
<HayaBusa> hum
<HayaBusa> lol
<HayaBusa> im using konversation
<Dragnslcr> Yep, that's highlight for me
<HayaBusa> ohh so was highlited.. becuase i still see it in black collor fonts
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure offhand where the configuration is for highlights in Konversation
<ekrengel> i somehow lost my trash icon in the panel
<ekrengel> how do i get it back?
<Dragnslcr> HayaBusa- yeah, it only highlights your name for you
<Dragnslcr> ekrengel- right click the taskbar and go to Add Applet
<Novell> ekrengel: Right click on panel -> Add applet to panel -> search for trash
<w|nb0nD> ekrengel, right click, add to panel?
<jrad> vistakiller: I think your solution worked! thanks!
<HayaBusa> Dragnslcr- Thanks.
<gilster> can anyone tell me how to create audio cd protection in feisty
<ekrengel> i dont see it there
<ekrengel> can't find it anywhere...
<ekrengel> does anyone know the empty command?
<ekrengel> for a terminal
<jrad> vistakiller: strange: I compiled vim manually. but when I, as root, want to open a certain sh file, the prompt says that vim is not installed as a deb package. very strange: I added /opt/vim/bin/vim to the PATH env. variable BEFORE I changed the root pw in a sh shell. and then "which vim" found it in /opt/vim/bin, but now not anymore.
<pag> ekrengel, emptying the Wastebin you mean?
<Dragnslcr> ekrengel- not sure how the Trash applet isn't there
<gilster> does no one know of such a program?
<ekrengel> yeah...
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think it's a separate package that can be uninstalled
<jrad> HomeRoey: still looking at www.kumpelnest3000.com=
<w|nb0nD> can someone explain to me what is a shell and why there are so many different ones?
<jrad> HomeRoey: still looking at www.kumpelnest3000.com ?
<HomeRoey> no X :(
<pag> ekrengel, rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ekrengel> when i upgraded to fiesty it was gone...
<andre_> Does anyone know where the kernels config.h file is supposed to be located?
<jrad> HomeRoey: oh, I understand ... this site is a flash site, so forget lynx ...
<HomeRoey> jrad: hehe
<jrad> HomeRoey: do you have a nvidia card?
<HomeRoey> yes I do
<HomeRoey> geforce4 ti4200
<HomeRoey> I'm considering buying a small upgrade.
<jrad> HomeRoey: I have problems with my nvidia card too ...
<HomeRoey> aye
<jrad> HomeRoey: the display of X is smaller than the monitor window itself ...
<HomeRoey> oh,
<HomeRoey> jrad:when you install the proprietary drivers, itfixes that
<HomeRoey> jrad: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new,  I think
<jrad> HomeRoey: no, I tried everything mentioned at ubuntu.org I think, it does not solve the problem
<jrad> HomeRoey: no, not even with the drivers that come with ubuntu.
<ekrengel> well that command works
<jrad> HomeRoey: but under windows and under my other other linux distro everything is fine.
<ekrengel> but i still dont know where to get the applet back
<HomeRoey> yeah I know :)
<pag> w|nb0nD, Wikipedia explains it pretty well; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing)
<jrad> HomeRoey: so now I try to manually compile an older nvidia driver that works in my other linux distro, but i get an error during configuration ..
<jrad> HomeRoey: yes, it is annoying, but I think I need to do some troubleshooting on my own.
<jrad> HomeRoey: what is your nvidia problem then?
<w|nb0nD> pag, thank you
<Roeyk> jrad:  hi from X!
<Roeyk> I got back into X
<Roeyk> but now I have to fix my screen size (it's messed up like yours is)
<ekrengel> i found it!
<Roeyk> literally, "Eureka!"
<jrad> HomeRoey: I think I am not using X, I unexpecteldy am using Y instead ;)
<ksivaji> hi
<Roeyk> jrad :)
<jrad> HomeRoey: so you are now having X running?
<Roeyk> jrad:  for the moment ya
<jrad> HomeRoey: and, everything fine in X?
<gilster> come one someone has to be able to help me here...? please?
<jrad> HomeRoey: all information about Berlin can be found at www.berlin.de
<ubuntu_> hey its elite101 im running off the live cd and was wondering if xlink kai or XBC works on kubuntu
<gilster> I am desperately trying to created cd-protection on an audio cd, is this doable in feisty?
<Roeyk> ok back.
<Roeyk> jrad:  no :(
<jrad> Roeyk; oh ... is there a better site?
<arun> why has azureus stopped downloading stuff
<pag> arun, there might be tens, if not hundreds, of reasons for that.
<Roeyk> jrad:  I don't know
<arun> pag: i know :) just venting, sorry
<jrad> Roeyk: Are you from Berlin? Shall we drink a beer this evening? ;)
<Roeyk> jrad:  hehe from Israel
<Roeyk> jrad:  but next time in Berlin, sure
<Roeyk> welecher bier?
<jrad> Roeyk: yep. thats too far, Israel ;)
<Roeyk> well I'm in america
<Roeyk> hehe
<Roeyk> also far
<Roeyk> but anwyay, which beer do you drink
<Roeyk> ?
<jrad> Roeyk: yes, next time in Berlin, yep ;)
<jrad> Roeyk: which beer? I just drink a beer from Czechia.
<Roeyk> oh
<jrad> Roeyk: you are in the US? Well, when I had been there I liked to drink Coors.
<Roeyk> there's a bar here in washington dc that has a TON of beers from all over the world
<Roeyk> jrad:  coors?  Hmm, how about sam adams
<Roeyk> that's a micro-brewery beer
<jrad> Roeyk: sam adams? Never heard about it. I just try it, like a linux distro ;)
<Roeyk> heh
<jrad> Roeyk: ubuntu does not really make me drunk at the moment ...
<jrad> *drunken
<jhutchins> Actually, Sam Adams is brewed at major breweries under contract, so technically it's a "craft beer", not a micro-brew.
<jrad> @at all: there is a beer in germany, black color, which has 8 percent alcohol
<jrad> @at all: but Belgian beer is even stronger ...
<Roeyk> jrad:  heh, ubuntu makes me want to pull my hair out at the moment
<dario> hi all
<dario> i have a problem
<pag> !ask | dario
<ubotu> dario: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrad> Roeyk: I have bold hair ... what shall I do now?
<jrad> *bald hair
<dario> can you tell me how can i see the name of a disk  and mount it on a dir
<Roeyk> jrad:  bang head into wall repeatedly out of frustration
<jrad> man mount
<jrad> dario: man mount
<pag> dario, df -h  should show some info...
<jrad> Roeyk: but my head is so flat from banging, there is nearly nothing left over ;)
<Roeyk> awww :)
<dario> it is a ntfs disk
<dario> i don't see int in df -h
<jrad> dario: yes, right, df -h is a good command, but then also issue the command "man mount", and have a look into /etc/fstab, which is the file system table.
<pag> dario, oh yeah.. sorry, I misread your question
<arun> pag: i figured out how to do the snapshot delay thing with ksnapshot as well, thanks for scrot though
<arun>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<arun> uh oh
<jrad> dario: look at the file /etc/fstab, is it mentioned there?
<dario> it*humm
<dario> i have this line
<jrad> dario: hda<x> identifies all partitions on your hard disk in this file.
<jrad> dario: or sda<x>
<dario> UID=D26467F96467DF2B /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 1
<dario> i think it should be this
<jrad> dario: oh, just have a look into my fstab file ...
<jrad> dario: just ME have a look into fstab ..
<ksivaji>  is it possible to create button using quanta
<bullgard4> I am looking for a general description of kexi, in particular its features. What can you recommend? Googling did not help me much.
<zupex> hi
<jrad> dario: can you change to /media ?
<dario> what di you mean
<dario> do
<zupex> how do i start|stop|restart a service in kubuntu?
<zupex> i need to start samba
<dario> if i can go in /media
<dario> ?
<jrad> dario: just use konqueror. type into the URL field "/media"
<dario> yes i can
<jrad> dario: yes, go there ;)
<jrad> dario: OK, and you see different folders?
<dario> yes
<jrad> one of these folder is your windows partition.
<dario> yes
<dario> but it is empty
<jrad> dario: oh. mine is not empty
<dario> mine yes
<dario> it worked yesterday
<jrad> I think it is NTFS related.
<dario> and now it seems unmounted
<jrad> dario: no it is not NTFS related. I can also see the content of c:
<dthacker> hi,  I'm trying to install fiesty on a Compaq celeron with 330M of ram.  When I get to the disk partiion step, all I get is a blank dialog box. Is this a ram issue?
<jrad> dario: do you use vista?
<dario> no
<dario> it suks
<jrad> dario:XP?
<dario> yes
<Prophezy> do anyone know how i can delete an icon from a program that i haved unistalled in menu?
<jrad> dario: hm, but I can see the content of c:
<killermach> my kubuntu box was dhcp from the install , now I"m trying to set the eth0 IP to 192.168.1.5 and it will not stay
<jrad> dario: which ubuntu version do you use?
<dario> i use kubuntu
<jrad> feisty?
<dario> yes
<jrad> like me ...
<killermach> it's showing 192.168.1223 which was the dhcp address, but the eth0 shows static but has 223 and not 5, how do fix this?
<jrad> hm, strange.
<dario> when i go in the directory called windows
<dario> i don't find nothing
<dario> should i reinstall the tools for ntfs file sistem
<dthacker> killermach:  are you using the desktop tools to change the Ip?
<dario> ?
<jrad> dario: but in WINDOWS I can see everything ...
<killermach> I goto SystemSettings -> Network Settings -> Administrator mode, click eth0, then disable, then set to static, 192.168.1.5, then enable, and ifconfig shows 192.168.1.223 still
<jrad> dario: maybe you need a kernel update. which kernel do you use? issue "uname -r" on the command prompt.
<killermach> dthacker, did that answer your question? I"m not sure what desktop tools is
<vistakiller> install ntfs-3g
<dthacker> killermach: yes, that's what I meant.  Does it run throught the network restart?
<dario> uname -r
<dario> 2.6.20-15-generic
<killermach> dthacker, I've done sudo /etc/init.d/network retstart in console after changing.. and still get 223 and not 5 for ip
<jrad> dari: aha, I use 2.6.20-16-generic
<dthacker> well, there's always the old fashioned way....
<jrad> dario: aha, I use 2.6.20-16-generic
<killermach> dthacker, currently desktop tools shows eth0 192.168.1.223 Manual Enabled
<dario> i don't think it is a matter of kernel version
<jrad> i suggest to install the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel via adept manager
<killermach> dthacker, on other systems I would just edit /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifup-eth0 and be done
<jrad> dario: kernels contain drivers, and maybe the driver for NTFS partitions must be updated.
<killermach> dthacker, I don't find the config files that show eth0 is static 192.168.1.223
<dthacker> killermach, I'm not on a kubuntu systema atm, can you edit the config without disabling eth0
<jrad> dario: the kernel version is a difference between the two systems which we use ...
<dario> but yesterday it worked and today no
<dthacker> killermach, let me shell in to my squid box
<dario> this is a strange thing
<jrad> dario: oh, thats strange then ...
<killermach> sudo grep -r  192.168.1.223 /etc/* produces nothing
<jrad> dario: did you change anything in ubuntu since yesterday?
<killermach> dthacker, I can edit it without disabling it.. but that didn't work so I tried downing the network .. still no joy
<dario> no
<jrad> dario: if this is the case, then this is strange ..
<jrad> dario: did you reboot ubuntu already?
<killermach> on previous kubuntu installs I usually set the ip on the installation, but this one I didn't, and now I'm ready to have the right IP
<dario> yes
<jrad> dario: try this command: "sudo modprobe ntfs"
<dthacker> killermach: if you can edit the text file, it's /etc/network/interfaces.   I'll pastebin mine in a sec
<HomeRoey> jrad:  hey!!!! I got it working!!!!!!11
<jrad> HomeRoey: how?
<jrad> dario: and then "sudo lsmod | grep -i ntfs"
<dario> nothing happens
<killermach> cat /etc/network/interfaces shows auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.1.5 \n 255.255.255.0 \n gateway 192.168.1.1
<HomeRoey> 1.  dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-legacy; 2. 2007-07-28 13:41:26 status installed nvidia-glx 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.
<jrad> dario: does the lsmod command return "ntfs 107764  2", or something like that?
<HomeRoey> jrad:  I'm not really sure actually
<dario> ntfs                  107764  0
<jrad> dario: this means that your ntfs driver has been loaded ...
<dario> this is the output
<HomeRoey> but the combination of the proprietary nvidia kernel driver, along with nvidia-glx (no -legacy or -new) made it work.
<dthacker> kill
<dthacker> killermach: http://pastebin.com/d23ed791e
<jrad> HomeRoey: but you do not had the same problem like me: that the display of X is smaller than the monitor?
<dthacker> killermach: then sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0, sudo ifconfig---and see what ya get.
<killermach> dthacker, http://pastebin.com/m59373d84
<killermach> dthacker, ok.. trying now
<jrad> dario: try "sudo modprobe -r ntfs" - this removes the driver for ntfs.
<jrad> dario: and then again try "sudo modprobe ntfs"
<killermach> nope sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0 still show 223 for ip in ifconfig
<dario> and now?
<killermach> dthacker, I'm at a point where I can reboot.. lemme try that, I'd like to know why it's broken but solved is better
<dthacker> killermach: yeah, I think I've had this problem before, it's like ifup doesn't re-read interfaces....
<killermach> dthacker, broken :)
<killermach> dthacker, brb rebooting
* dthacker burns an alternate install cd while he waits
<killermach> dthacker, ok.. I have 192.168.1.5 after reboot.. that's horrible.. if I wanted to reboot for stuff, I can go back to windows
<intelikey> anyone here use midnight commander ?
<jrad> ifconfig? I prefer IPCONFIG :D
<dthacker> killermach: file a bug on launchpad, please.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Hey, were we discussing xorg.conf files last night?
<dthacker> jrad is old skool
<intelikey> jhutchins not me.
<jrad> dthacker: I am just kidding, man :)
<jhutchins> It was in response to c2's antics iirc.
<dthacker> me too :D
<jrad> dthacker: of course I do not like IPCONFIG.
<intelikey> jhutchins i only came in "later"  about 07:00 gmt
<jhutchins> killermach: You could try doing /etc/init.d/network restart, see if that re-reads it.
<jrad> dthacker: because IPCONFIG can be executed with lower AND upper case ...
<killermach> jhutchins, that's the first thing I tried when the GUI Apply button did not produce results
<jhutchins> intelikey: I did compare the .conf files from a mandriva box and a kubuntu box, and the only significant differences are that Mandriva uses xfs and does not include the idiotic wacom support.
<killermach> the GUI changes the /etc/network/interfaces file but never uses it to restart the network
<jrad> dario: everything fine? I at least found out that we have different kernel versions ...
<Louiegn> can someone help with wubi?
<jhutchins> killermach: Only thing I can think of is that it has to do with loading the driver modules.  That must be where it's reading the cfg files.
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah xorg is xorg pretty much accross the board
<dthacker> killermach: glad we beat it into submission :) back into the dungeon to install Kubuntu for a friend...
<dthacker> bbl
<jhutchins> c2 had been saying that his setup worked great with Mandriva, so we were debating whether he could just copy the .conf file from mandriva - which suggestion he totally ignored.
* jhutchins does not trust gui's to configure things like networking anyway.
<killermach> dthacker, thanks for the input
<jrad> dario: I would like to buy another beer and some fags at the tank station. I suggest that you repost your question, specifying your kernel version and that the behaviour does not always occurs.
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah he could have,  and if he would have commented out xfs (the x font server) or installed it everything should have been fine.
<jhutchins> Prob'ly.
<Louiegn> I Installed Wubi fine but in the installer it says it couldn't get components from the cd , How do I fix it?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<killermach> jhutchins, I'm on lauchpad.net, then click Bugs.. right?
<killermach> dthacker, , I'm on lauchpad.net, then click Bugs.. right?
<jhutchins> killermach: Try it.
<jhutchins> Louiegn: Have you enabled the online repositories?
<Louiegn> how would I do that?
<jhutchins> !repos | Louiegn
<ubotu> Louiegn: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Louiegn> you do know I am using Wubi right
<jhutchins> !info wubi
<ubotu> Package wubi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> isn't that the windows installer for ubuntu ?
<jhutchins> Yeah, appears to install it on the windows partition.
<Louiegn> It lets you Install Ubuntu Kubuntu etc on a Windows Machine without partisioning
<intelikey> jhutchins in an image file
<Louiegn> in a Virtual.disk file yes
<jhutchins> Interestingly, I got two different responses for !repos from the bot, one in PM and the other to Louiegn
<intelikey> i always install without partitioning anyway.   i don't use partitions.
<jhutchins> Louiegn: From within ubuntu, you should be able to update the install from the on-line repositories.  It will probably prompt you to do so.
<Louiegn> I want to keep Windows you see but have Kubuntu too
<jhutchins> Louiegn: Most of us partition and dual-boot.
<arthur> #ubuntu-fr
<balint> hiho, i've a question: i've installed KDM Theme Manager, when i go: K-Menu -> System settings -> Appearance -> KDM Theme Manager, it says that i've to change to administrator mode, but there isn't any button which changes to super-user mode, how can i change the themes?
<arthur> bonjour
<jhutchins> balint: Try hiding your kicker bar.
<Louiegn> well is it easy to partition from the installer
<jhutchins> Louiegn: Yes, very, there's a GUI and everything.
<balint> jhutchins: i've opened it in full window, so i should see the button if it would exist
<Louiegn> is it as easy as the mac and boot camp partitioning
<jhutchins> Louiegn: Always a good idea to back up your data, clean up unnecessary files, and possibly defrag the windows partition first.
<balint> jhutchins: there is only 2 buttons: Defaults, and Apply, but they are disabled because i'm not root
<intelikey> balint can you see all the window ?     move it up and streach it if needed
<jhutchins> Louiegn: Yes.  Possibly easier - I don't know boot camp.
<balint> intelikey: yep i see the full content of it
<Louiegn> it has a bar with a Mac os part and a windows part and there is a slider
<balint> intelikey: so it isn't hiding ;) simply it doesn't exist :(
<jhutchins> balint: There are some windows that extend 'below' the kicker bar.  You can hide the kicker bar to see if there's anything there.
<jhutchins> balint: You can also launch the them manager if you know the actual name of the program by doing kdesu <program> from Alt-F2 - this will give you admin mode from the start.
<intelikey> jhutchins and balint you can alt+left-mouse drag the window up some
<balint> jhutchins, intelikey: Font installer -> there is root mode, but KDE Theme Manager -> no root mode :S
<Louiegn> on the mac it has a slider with windows and mac is the Kubuntu partitioning that easy?
<intelikey> balint ok what version ?   feisty ?
<balint> yep
<balint> the latest (k)ubuntu
<balint> jhutchins: kdesu kdmtheme --> nothing happened
<intelikey> bunning beryl i assume
<balint> jhutchins: kdesu systemsettings --> nothing happened too :(
<Louiegn> can someone piont me to a screenshot webpage that shows the partitioning process?
<balint> intelikey: no beryl
<intelikey> it's not systemsettings   try kcontrol
<balint> intelikey: i cant run beryl because i'm using ati card so no composite ;)
<balint> intelikey: i try, mom
<balint> intelikey: sudo systemsettings, sudo kcontrol are working
<balint> intelikey: kdesu -> not :S
<intelikey> not sudo.....
<intelikey> yeah kdesu
<balint> intelikey: btw, with sudo it's working
<balint> intelikey: kdesu isn't doing anything @ me :(
<balint> intelikey: what is the difference?
<intelikey> balint then kdesu is hosed somehow  but you WILL hose perms playing with kcontrol via sudo
<balint> intelikey: what means HOSE ? :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> balint: Hose = screw it up
<Daisuke_Ido> balint: messed up
<balint> i see... and how can i fix the kdesu?
<intelikey> that's a good question.     actual meaning is not really G rated so i'll dispense with using that phrase.
<intelikey> balint ummm    rm ~/.su*     and try it again
<HomeRoey> hi
<HomeRoey> I've just installed Kubuntu, and my mouse wheel now only responds if I am directly on the scrollbar widget.  What's up with this??
* intelikey thought that was normal HomeRoey 
<HomeRoey> what?
<intelikey> else how would it scroll both axii
<balint> intelikey: still no answer.
<HomeRoey> the mouse scroll wheel shoudl scroll when you're over the main text area, too.
<HomeRoey> hey bob__, ech ha chayim
<HomeRoey>  
<HomeRoey> ok, hebrew fonts work still.
<HomeRoey> good.
<intelikey> balint hmm ok     open a konsole and issue this command:  kdesu echo yes
<dzero> hey
<dzero> one question
<intelikey> balint any text ?
<balint> intelikey: still no answer ;) :D i guess i should see "yes", but nothing, when i press ENTER, it makes a new line (no bash, only if ctrl+c)
<dzero> http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg
<dzero> chek this image
<dzero> i want to have the same it got in the top right on the bottom
<dzero> that say "procesor, ram swap"
<dzero> and those things where can i get it?
<intelikey> balint well no error means no error   but it seems to think you are not in the admin group balint have you played with users and groups sense you logged in ?
<jrad> HomeRoey: I can read the Hebrew (?!) characters. Ubuntu works ;)
<balint> i guess, i set up the permissions of external disk
<dzero> ...
<balint> intelikey: should i reboot?
<intelikey> balint no just logout/in
<balint> okay
<balint> intelikey: brb
<intelikey> k
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dzero: Those look like SuperKaramba widgets.
<jrad> as we germans say: ein reboot tut immer gut ;)
<luchi> dalla
<dzero> where can i get the?
<dzero> them=
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jrad: Translation?
<jrad> WhtWolfTeraDyne: "A reboot is always good" ;)
<balint> back
<balint> checking...
<intelikey> jrad do "we germans" use M$ windows ???  :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dzero: KDE-Look.org will probably have the widgets. As for SuperKaramba, you can get it with "sudo apt-get install superkaramba" or through Adept.
<jrad> WhtWolfTeraDyne: but a reboot is always fine for Windows, but not necessarily for linux ;)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jrad: true.
<dzero> k thx
<balint> intelikey: yuppi it's working ;)
<intelikey> balint you're welcome
<balint> intelikey: ty
<jrad> intelikey: yes, formely, currently I have three installs: a) kubuntu, b) linux from scratch, c) windows-
<balint> intelikey: just one question
<intelikey> balint yes
<balint> intelikey: what do KDESU exactly do?
<jrad> intelikey: c) is always the "last option" to use ...
<intelikey> balint in a console issue    man sudo       kdesu is the graphic equlivant   more or less
<balint> intelikey: i see, and why is that problem, if i use sudo @ gui-programs
<balint> intelikey: sudo can steal the resources and can be frozen?
<intelikey> jrad (:   yeah i just asked because with linux there are two reasons to reboot.  switch kernels and switch kernels  :)
<HomeRoey> jrad:  hehe
<jrad> another question: i installed the jre 6 packages, and when i try to enter a java based chat room provided by a web site, then java is not loaded. I set the JAVA_HOME and JRE_HOME environment variable, but nothing changes: the java applet is not loaded when I try to access that chat room.
<HomeRoey> jrad:  does your middle mouse/scroll button work?
<HomeRoey> my scroll wheel only works when I'm right above the scrollbar
<dzero> one question how i leave the X desktop?
<dzero> i need to do it to install the nvidia drivers
<jrad> HomeRoey: yes!
<intelikey> balint because sudo doesn't set the path for the root user and you save configs in your home thus root owns files in your home that you as a normal user can't access    i.e. premissions issues    kdesu is made speciffically for the kde env   thus that was factored in
<jrad> @all: I think nvidia drivers related issues are a big thing here. very many requests here ...
<intelikey> s/set the path /set the env /
<buzz_> 
<jrad> dzero: you mean how to stop X running?
<dzero> amm yeah
<dzero> to go to like "ms dos"
<balint> intelikey: i see, ty, man can learn everyday ;) cya, maybe i'll back for other questions ;)
<dzero> i need to do that to install the nvidia drivers
<intelikey> dzero sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<jrad> dzero: if yes, then CTRL+F1, then log in, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" - for kde.
<dzero> ok
<dzero> i will try it later =P
<dzero> now i am downloading
<intelikey> balint good on ya then
<jrad> dzero: if you have feisty, then: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty#NOTES_SECTION
<Scunizi> For anyone using kdenlive or LiVes or other video editor that outputs in mpg, What do you use to create a dvd that is playable in a stand-a-lone dvd player?
<jrad> dzero: sorry: if you have feisty, then: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty
<jrad> HomeRoey: shall I tell you my mouse settings? Just a moment ...
<stoned> is there a way to block a certain application from having access to the networking?
<balint> i'm back ;) how can i restart KDE? i've to restart the X or is there any command for only kde-restarting?
<sstchur> Can anyone recommend an ftp client for linux?  Doesn't necessarily have to be graphical, but I haven't really found anything I like yet (graphical or not)
<jrad> HomeRoey: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499910 (I created this thread), then look for "Identifier "Configured Mouse""
<intelikey> stoned still looking for that ?
<intelikey> stoned may i sujest asking in #iptables   channel
<intelikey> stoned or even in ##linux
<balint> intelikey: i'm back ;) how can i restart KDE? i've to restart the X or is there any command for only kde-restarting?
<balint> intelikey: ctrl+alt+backspace? or is any other procedure?
<intelikey> balint restarting kde will restart xorg too   so yeah logout/in and/or ctrl+alt+backspace
<jrad> balint: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<intelikey> jrad you mean "restart"
<balint> jrad, intelikey: ty, then ctrl+alt+backyspacey
<jrad> intelikey: oh, if was not shut down, then yes ...
<jrad> balint: yes, I know that shortcut ;)
<stoned> i know some shortcuts too
<stoned> did you know about alt + tab?
<stoned> its cool man, you can like change your windows and stuff
* intelikey knows about alt+sysRQ+B
<intelikey> :)
<stoned> man im out of the greenery
<balint> i'm curious: for fun, i've downloaded a Mac-looklike theme, i've installed to kdm theme manager, but it changed only the login screen to mac-looklike. shouldn't change the stlye of windows  to mac-looklike? :S
<stoned> hey man
<stoned> that was probbly just the stuff
<stoned> aptitude install kwin-baghira
<stoned> thats what you want alongside the splash theme you downloaded
<balint> stoned: are u talking to me? because i dont understand ;) what should i do? :
<balint> stoned: are u talking to me? because i dont understand ;) what should i do? :)
<winbond> is konsole a shell?
<Dragnslcr> winbond- yup
<intelikey> winbond no    konsole is a psudo treminal in which a shell will run
<stoned> I was talking to the invisible chicken in my pocket
<arun> man, i love the new version of flock. it's really improved since the last time i used it around a year ago... much smoother browsing experience than firefox or any other browser i've used
<stoned> flock?
<intelikey> bash dash kcsh csh ksh and tcsh
<stoned> zsh
<stoned> 'nuff said
<winbond> intelikey: so i need to execute shells in the konsole
<Dragnslcr> Well, if someone is asking if Konsole is a shell, they probably don't care about the details of what shells really are
<Dragnslcr> winbond- as far as you're concerned, Konsole gives you a shell
<balint> stoned, so kde themes are only for login screen?
<any_key> another question (not ubuntu-related): in my other linux installation I use "dhclient" to get a connection via my router to the internet. since some days I do not get any tcp and udp connection(s) to the internet. I checked the settings, everything okay, but "dhclient receive_packet failed on eth0: network is down". any suggestions?
<intelikey> winbond when you open a konsole it will start a shell,  "namely your login shell"
<stoned> balint: no
<stoned> balint: you probably just got the splash bs
<stoned> balint: the best mac lookalike theme is kwin-baghira
<stoned> just install the package, go to kcontrol and styles and decorations
<stoned> change those two
<stoned> color scheme too if you want
<winbond> intelikey: i have a fish shell that i want to install and use, but do i replace the konsole with the fish or do i run the fish inside the console?
<balint> stoned: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=40 are these splash screens?
<stoned> balint: can you read
<intelikey> winbond run inside
<stoned> those are KDM themes
<stoned> not kde themes
<stoned> kdm is like k de
<stoned> only its not
<balint> stoned: lol, i see :D and what is KDM theme? :)
<stoned> e=mc^2 but e!=m
<intelikey> kdm is the login manager   kde is the desktop environment
<Dragnslcr> winbond- if you want to change the default shell that you use, you can set it in the User Manager
<stoned> kdm is the stuff that does stuff when you do stuff
<stoned> see
<any_key> balim: KDM is the manager which is displayed during login, the login screen.
<balint> stoned: i see, i see, then sorry for being noob :)
<stoned> sudo nano /etc/passwd and modify your login shell from /bin/bash to /bin/whatever here
<balint> ok, then how can i download a KDE theme manager?
<stoned> balint: you want mac lookalike?
<winbond> Dragnslcr: ok, ty
<stoned> i told you twice already how to do this
<winbond> intelikey: ty
<Dragnslcr> winbond- in your user settings, you'll see something like /bin/bash for your shell. You can change that to another shell if you want
<any_key> stoned: "kdm is the stuff that does stuff when you do stuff" - you are a very modern poet ...
<intelikey> stoned dangerous,  better to use the konsole settings to select what command to use as a shell in konsole
* stoned takes a bow
<LeeJunFan> or user usermod -s [shell]  [username] 
<balint> stoned: nope, i'm just testing and searching... i would like a big list of themes ;)
<stoned> intelikey: well, i login to my console
<balint> stoned: now i'm browsing on kde-look.org
<stoned> I have 3 Xservers running
<stoned> 2 imported over xdmcp /ss and one local
<LeeJunFan> you are stoned.
<intelikey> stoned i login to console and normally stay there
<stoned> i don't login to kde
<stoned> intelikey: aren't you leet! :D
<stoned> when i start amarok it starts two copies
<any_key> I need a patch for my Polish girl friend.
<stoned> how can i stop amarok from makig two instances
<stoned> and only have one
<LeeJunFan> that's so it can play stereo :)
<any_key> sorry, Polish email girl friend ;)
<intelikey> stoned still telling someone to exit dirrectly the /etc/passwd file is a bit dangerous    if they break the only accound that they can access root with what will you tell them?  "reload? "
<dzero> another question
<intelikey> s/exit/edit/
<dzero> how can i delete a directory?
<dzero> by the console
<LeeJunFan> dzero: rm -rf [dir] 
<intelikey> dzero rm -r
<intelikey> dzero rmdir if empty
<dzero> thanks =)
<stoned> man rm
<stoned> man man
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> touch man
<stoned> sudo aptitude install funny-manpages && man condom
<any_key> stoned: ;)
<stoned> hehe
<stoned> condom - protection against viruses and prevention of child processes
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD
<stoned>        baby -sex [m|f]  [-name name] 
<stoned>        baby  create new process from two parents
<stoned> i love these funny manpages man
<stoned> man flame is good
<frankenstein_use> stoned: man fortune => search for the -o option
<balint> is deKorator good? should i install?
<stoned> man I tell you
<stoned> the new Fear Factory cd is amazing
<stoned> I'm addicted to it
<frankenstein_use> stoned: I listen to chronix radio.
<Novell> stoned: they have released a new one ?
<stoned> dunno what it is
<stoned> I am talking about new to me
<stoned> Transgression
<frankenstein_use> stoned: www.chronixradio.com is quite a good metal radio station on the internet.
<stoned> Fear Factory - Transgression - Empty Vision
<stoned> see
<stoned> sorry spam
<Novell> ah, that one
<navets> I need a good text to speech program
<navets> does anyone know of any?
<frankenstein_use> stoned they have three stations.
<stoned> I listen to no radio
<neptunepink> navets: festival; but that depends on your definition of good, I guess.
<stoned> I have particular tastes in metal
<stoned> in fact
<stoned> we can talk aall about it
<stoned> #music
<stoned> pleas
<frankenstein_use> stoned: yes like me ...
<stoned> word
<frankenstein_use> nick meshuggah
<navets> neptunepink: can i just sudo apt-get it?
<neptunepink> I think so
<stoned> go to stuff in #music stuff
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info festival
<ubotu> festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-17.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<stoned> mandude
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> navets: yup, you can
<Novell> stoned: imo, Archetype is better CD
<frankenstein_use> stoned: man metal?
<stoned> people get pissed of here over OT
<stoned> just go to #music to talk man lest you bet told off
<navets> WhtWolfTeraDyne thanks, I tried KTTsmgr but it doesnt come with any voices
<stoned> get*
<frankenstein_use> stoned: OK, I keep my mouth shut.
<stoned> but i wanna talk about music goddamit
<stoned> just go there man
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> navets: you need to install a voice engine. Festival is one.
<frankenstein_use> stoned: then go to #music ;)
<stoned> im there
<navets> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ok i see, thanks.
<stoned> but i wanna talk to YOU about music
<stoned> whats the big deal?
<frankenstein_use> stoned: just a moment, I will go there, too.
<stoned> ok
<stoned> now I don't feel like it anymore
<stoned> you're a strange one
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stoned> intelikey: god is known for damning stuff.  I'm family friendly.
<intelikey> still offtopic
<stoned> which is precisely why I wanted to discuss it elsewhere
<stoned> you wanna beat the horse what let it go?
<stoned> s/what/or
<intelikey> stoned i was banned once for what you are now doing :)
<stoned> what am I doing?
<intelikey> having the last word when reproved
<intelikey> :)
<stoned> I am not responsible for your perception.
<intelikey> :)
<stoned> thanks for looking out for me though, despite me not doing what you think I'm doing :)
<balint> i've downloaded KGmailNotifier, and it's a program written in python, it works great, but i would like to make a desktop icon
<balint> how can i change the icon from gears to a png file?
<balint> no answer? :(
<intelikey> balint if right click doesn't let you get there, i'm at a loss
<balint> intelikey: right click -> properties -> here i can't change the icon only i can see it
<pauljw> click on the icon there
<intelikey> balint ^
<balint> intelikey: i can't see it either sorry ;)
<intelikey> :)
<balint> intelikey: so where can i change the icon? :)
<intelikey> idk,  should i install kde and KGmailNotifier so i can help you hunt ?
<pauljw> lol
<balint> intelikey: oh... srry, i've to click the big image of the icon :)
<balint> intelikey: now i can browsing from icons :D
<intelikey> :)
<balint> sorry... ;)
<intelikey> balint not a problem
<intelikey> clem you comming or going ?
<labrat265> does anyone on here know how to get k3b to use ISO BIN and CUE files?
<labrat265> medibuntu didn't work for me
<stoned> what do you mean use?
<stoned> ubotu wayttd is what are you trying to do?
<labrat265> when i open one, it says 'could not open document'
<stoned> what do you want to do with the friggin iso man
<stoned> burn it?
<labrat265> yeah, burn it
<stoned> ok hold on
<stoned> gto to menu > tools > burn new cd image
<stoned> burn cd image
<stoned> whatever
<onechard> labrat click on the cue file
<tom__> hi all, has anyone tried opensolaris?
<labrat265> onechard:  it gives me the same message
<onechard> odd works here hold on
<labrat265> stoned:  it says 'Seems not to be a usable image'  I know it is though, because I've burned this same image in windows
<stoned> are you sure its an image format that k3b can handle
<stoned> not a daa file renamed as iso or something?
<intelikey> stoned he said it's bin and cue files
<stoned> he did?
<stoned> ok
<stoned> well i dunno then
<stoned> it should work, works here
<labrat265> all three actually.  the file that has most recently given me this issue is in fact an iso9660 file
<Bsims_> Ok What gives knetwork manager scans and It drops my connection ever few minutes I am using a wired connection
<intelikey> !worksforme | ! helpful
<ubotu> ! helpful: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Bsims_> Started after I did a full update today.... this is really getting annoying
<HomeRoey> hmm
<HomeRoey> I've just installed Kubuntu and found that my scroll wheel only works when I'm right above the scrollbar.. what's with that?  How can I fix it?
<intelikey> HomeRoey that will be app specific i think   go into the menu of the app and configure it
<Bsims_> Hrm all the log shows is taht it restarted my network connection... how the merry heck do I tell it to leave it alone?
<labrat265> i really do not want to have to use windows to burn everything
<labrat265> its a matter of pride, well...  pride and funtionality
<intelikey> labrat265 there is an app to merge the bin and cue into an iso    i just can't find it.
<chord_destroyer> my dhclient does not work properly anymore: no tcp and udp connection to the internet in my other linx installation, what to do?
<intelikey> labrat265 maybe a quick web search will help
<labrat265> intelikey:  if I could do that with an app, it still would not help.  k3b is giving me the same issue with iso images
<labrat265> i've googled and searched the forums.
<intelikey> can't burn an iso... ?        that's a config problem   (assuming you have a burner)
<intelikey> you haven't got k3b setup propperly
<chord_destroyer> intelikey: setup of k3b with the root account?
<intelikey> also hald and udev can make havoc of those things if the device has changed from sd? to hd?
<intelikey> i.e. kernel change and so forth
<intelikey> i have to went.  back when.
<labrat265> I have just installed my operating system, and added the medibuntu stuff.
<manu_> hi
<Bsims_> Ok so far after telling it not to use dchp I havn't had the eth0 decide to restart itself
<dick-richardson> anyone here familiar with cpu soft lockup issues
<marcus> excuse please can anybody know how useable is the tribe 3 alpha?
<balint> question: where can i add a command to start-up programs?
<robotgeek>  balint: there are 2 ways to do this
<balint> robotgeek, yep, tell me pls
<Roey> I've installed Kubuntu here;  Why does my scrollwheel only work when I hover over the scrollbar itself?  Can I fix this?
<robotgeek> the easiest way, in my opinion is to enable saving sessions and launch all your programs, and then save session.
<robotgeek> if you do this, all programs that you have will launch everytime you boot up
<balint> robotgeek, how can i save session?
<robotgeek> balint: are you on Feisty?
<balint> robotgeek, yep
<robotgeek> balint: okay, the procedure is outlined in the Help file.
<robotgeek> K-Menu -> Help -< Kubuntu System Documentation Index -> Desktop Configuration
<Agent_137> my max resolution is 1025x768 with a geforce7800. seems kinda low. is there anyway to increase resolution? I'm using the nv graphics driver
<balint> robotgeek, oki, i'm browsing it, i'll be back
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_137: you just answered your own question
<Agent_137> so the answer is "No"?
<Daisuke_Ido> your best bet for higher supported resolutions and expecially if you want to do anything involving 3d is to use the nvidia driver rather than nv
<Dragnslcr> Agent_137- depends on your monitor
<Daisuke_Ido> especially*
<balint> robotgeek, ty, i've set up, now i have Session Save button in my K-menu ;)
<Dragnslcr> LCD monitors aren't known for handling resolutions above their native
<robotgeek> balint: cool!
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: i can't think of very many lcd monitors made within the past few years that did less than 1280x1024
<Dragnslcr> Laptop maybe?
<balint> robotgeek, ty
<Dragnslcr> I dunno what 13-14" laptop monitors have for resolution
<Daisuke_Ido> even then you're looking at 1280x800
<Dragnslcr> All I know is that my 20" LCD is 1600x1200 native
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Dragnslcr> And that's all I care about
<Agent_137> i have a 17 inch or so lcd so i should be able to do more than 1024
<Agent_137> i get way more in windows
<Daisuke_Ido> my 19 is 1280x1024 native :(  but my laptop's going to be 1920x1200 native :D
<Agent_137> im going to restart the x server and see what happens, i changed drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_137: you're going to need a driver install
<Dragnslcr> Damn, is that even a laptop anymore?
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: barely
<fdoving> Dragnslcr: 12-14" usually stop at 1024, sometimes 1400x900 if they are wide.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's certainly not a notebook
<Daisuke_Ido> 17"
<pop_song> again, nvidia driver related isues ...
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I dunno if I'd able to see anything at 1920x1200 on a 17" screen
<Daisuke_Ido> pop_song: no, just didn't have the driver installed
<pop_song> OK ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a driver-related issue, that's a lack-of-driver issue :)
<Dragnslcr> Er, I'd be able
<Dragnslcr> Well it's still driver related
<Dragnslcr> Sorta
<pop_song> Daisuke_Ido: "pop_song" is a stupid nick, i have to change it, but i cannot find a good one. any suggestions for a better nick name?
<pop_song> Daisuke_Ido: are you from Japan?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i'm not, but i am a big fan of battle angel alita, so...
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: your comment about sheer small size has me thinking...  how well does kde do with dpi changes?
<dzero> another question...
<Agent_137> so which nvdia package do i need? legacy, regular, or new? i have a geforce 7900 and all that help page talks about are drvier numbers that don't coresspond to card numbers
<dzero> how do i install a .bin file?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here?
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_137: legacy is for the fx series and older, afaik
<Daisuke_Ido> regular is for the 6 and 7
<Daisuke_Ido> and new is for the 8xxx series
<dzero> amm..
<dzero> how to install a .bin file =/?
<Agent_137> thank you ido
<kuwanger> I have a strange problem, that just went away. :/
<Roey> Since installing Kubuntu this morning I found that my mouse wheel only scrolls when the pointer hovers on the scrollbar itself.  Any ideas on how to fix it?
<kuwanger> In the upper left corner of the screen, garbage was being displayed on the screen in a square about 64x64 big.  Taking snapshots of the screen wouldn't show it, which makes me think it was some sort of video-card dependent overlay.
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- not a clue
<kuwanger> I logged in and out a few times, to see if it'd have any effect, but it didn't.  Opening xchat, though, seems to have magically cleared it up.
<Dragnslcr> dzero- usually by running it
<wewek> hello
<kuwanger> Given that mplayer will sometimes cause the X server to crash/reset, I can only imagine that it's a problem with the driver for my card. :/
<dzero> Dragnslcr i cant run it.. if i do that kate open it =/
<Agent_137> cry. now my video driver is still just "nv" and my max resolution is 640x480.
<dzero> lol
<Agent_137> switching driver from "standard" to "proprietary and restarting xserver
<dzero> any know how to install a .bin file =/?
<underdog5004> dzero, You don't. You just run it.
<dzero> wanna see?
<underdog5004> dzero, sure
<dzero> ok i will take a screen
<underdog5004> is it a windows binary?
<dzero> amm.. i dunno
<dzero> but i dont think
<Agent_137> and that did nothing.
<dunno> dzero: change into the dir where the bin file is, then "sudo ./<name of the bin file>
<dzero> let me see
<dzero> dzero@linux:/media/cdrom/netbeans-5_5$ sudo ./netbeans-5_5-linux.bin
<dzero> Password:
<dzero> sudo: unable to execute ./netbeans-5_5-linux.bin: Permission denied
<dzero> =/
<underdog5004> whoa...
<boris_> i need help
<underdog5004> sudo ./netbeans.bin didn't work?
<underdog5004> boris_, what's the problem?
<boris_> what thet means when terminal says
<dzero> let me see
<boris_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<boris_> when i start stage
<underdog5004> boris_, I think it's bad
<robotgeek> dzero: did you chmod +x <file>
<dunno> dzero: then change the ownership of that file "sudo chown root.root <name of the file"
<boris_> yea
<boris_> :)
<dzero> O_O? w8w8
<boris_> no
<dzero> i didnt understand
<boris_> :(
<dzero> i will copy it to the hard disk
<dzero> it is in the cd =P
<boris_> can i fix it
<underdog5004> boris_, ha ha, that's way over my head, sorry!
<boris_> okidoki
<boris_> i will ask the cor keepr
<boris_> :)
<boris_> i am installing the stage
<boris_> amd on the end
<boris_> it says to me the
<boris_> core dumpt
<kuwanger> Btw, does anyone here know where there's a mach64 manual page?
<boris_> two days of shit
<dzero> thx
<dzero> i copied the file to my home directory
<dzero> and then "chmod +x netbeans-5_5-linux.bin
<dzero> "
<boris_> but is suterday night and i am going out :)
<dzero> then "./netbeans-5_5-linux.bin"
<dzero> =)
<robotgeek> dzero: also try chmod a+x, maybe that might cause an issue.
<xMoth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bsims_> Ok I got a wierd bug, ktorrent makes my eth0 restart fairly frequently
<amnesiac> hai cyberfreaks  ......
<Minataku> TRIVIA: Did you know that the so-called "Nintendo Ultra 64" arcade system which featured, among other games later made for the real Nintendo 64, was actually the Midway V Unit hardware, based on a completely unrelated processor ( Texas Instruments TMS32031 ) to the one used in the Nintendo 64 ( MIPS Technologies R4400i )?
<Minataku> Today's bit of trivia is brought to you by... BOREDOM! No matter where you are, if you have nothing constructive to do, you've got BOREDOM! Available in many fine locations where there is nothing to do.
<amnesiac> lol minataku
<Biovore> TMS32031 is actualy a DSP.. not a normal processor..
<amnesiac> in a place of boredom hackers are born
<Minataku> There was also the Midway Wolf Unit hardware, based on the Texas Instruments TMS34010, which also had a number of Nintendo 64 games
<Minataku> Biovore: It was nonetheless the main CPU for the hardware
<Biovore> yup
<amnesiac> the TMS3.... is used in warfare simulators ..
<Minataku> There was also much later on the Midway Seattle hardware, using a MIPS Technologies R5000
<Minataku> Which was closer to the Nintendo 64
<Biovore> hmmm MIPS R5000 same kinda stuff that in a SGI work station..
<Biovore> well on series anyway
<Biovore> (one)
<Roey> hi again
<gdholding> hallo leute
<Roey> what's this about:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/94597
<gdholding> ich htt da ein problem
<Roey> I seem to have it.
<Minataku> Biovore: All old SGI machines used MIPS
<Roey> "You have a Logitech Mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this"
<Minataku> The architecture was CREATED there
<Roey> How do I fix it?
<Ace_658198915> Hi all
<Ace_658198915> how do you copy an entire partition from one drive to another, making sure to keep everything intact
<Ace_658198915> ???
<gdholding> kann mir jemand den kubuntu-supportchannel nennen??
<amnesiac> hi ace
<Ace_658198915> hi amnesiac
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: If there isn't a fix on the launchpad bug report, there probably isn't anyone here that would know how to fix it.
<amnesiac> whats up ace
<amnesiac> ??
<Ace_658198915> added a new hard drive, i want to copy over my root partition from /dev/hda4 to /dev/md0 the new root needs to be on in a raid0 array
<StoneNewt> anyone here have problems with kde not loading everything in the ~/.kde/Autostart directory every time they log in?
<Ace_658198915> stoned, that happened to me sometimes after the update to 3.5.7 and everything always loads on the first run but on the second beryl does not start, no idea why, i have to run it myself from Alt+F2
<amnesiac> i dont know anything about raid arrays maybe when ubotu is online he knows mutch
<StoneNewt> Ace_658198915: usually I have to log in 2ce to get some things to run at log in
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> amnesiac: ubotu is online.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Roey> PriceChild:  hi
<Roey> better yet, here
<Ace_658198915> yea i setup the raid between sda and sdb, and the old partition is on hda4
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  ok
<amnesiac> i knew it ...ubotu is a 3lit3 linux master hahahahahaha
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  how about other problems:
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Biovore> hehe
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: Other problems?
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  (1) My dell 2405FPW monitor's resolution is not detected correctly.  It /should/ be set to 1920x1200, but the X resolution detector comes broken and sets it to 1600x1200.  (2) I can't hear sound from my digital-out on my on-board sound card; (3) the mouse wheel scrolls only when the pointer hovers over the scrollbar itself (not really handy ;P); (4) the nvidia driver module gets clobbered (i.e. deleted)
<Roey> every time I reboot, forcing me to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-lowlatency and modprobe nvidia before I start X; (5) I get the following message in KDE: "You have a Logitech Mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this".  This is off a vanilla Ku
<Roey> buntu 7.04 install this morning
<Ace_658198915> omg i have to modprobe nvidia too
<Ace_658198915> i found out that just running sudo rmmod nvidia and then sudo modprobe nvidia makes it work BUT i installed the drivers directly from nvidia's site so that might be why :(
* Ace_658198915 wants his old partition back
<StoneNewt> they needed the extra pins for something, think it was crosstalk removeal
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: Ok, I'll try to tackle these one at a time. Forst, the Resolution problem.
<Roey> ok
<StoneNewt> sorry
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  I think I solved it by forcing 1920x1200 into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  I had read a message about a buggy x resolution detector (forgot the program's name) back in March
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: That what I was going to suggest.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> that worked then
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: That should help for #2
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  arts?  I thought Amarok uses xine
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  and I try with mpg123 as well and it shows the same problem.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: Xine is an engine. ARTS is the actual sound system.
<Biovore> Roey: xine uses can use arts/alsa/oss as its audio output destination.. (I think alsa is probably the best bet)
<Roey> I want to make sure it's set to alsa
<Biovore> Roey: Its an option in amarok..
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: As for 3 and 4, I can't help much there. You should post something on http://www.ubuntuforums.org to see if someone can help there.
<rubicon> hi all :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<Biovore> Roey: output plugin under the engine control.. (select alsa)
<amnesiac> hi
<Roey> Biovore:  I already have it set like that through Amarok yet I don't hear anything (amarok's frequency analyzer is firing away happily, though)
<Roey> Same behavior in mpg123.
<Biovore> sounds like the sounds card isn't setup right..
<Roey> I had it set up fine in my other install... I had to set a certain alsa file
<rubicon> you are my last chance: i tried (nearly) all howto's and so to get my ATI 9800 PRO 3D enabled..... WTF is it? Xorg7.2?
<Roey> I thought it would be set up fine with kubuntu.
<mankeletor> hey guys, how can i install mp3 support for amarok?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: Did you check the speaker connection? I know it sounds stupid, but it's happened to me before.
<Biovore> Roey: no sounds on linux is very buggy at the moument..
<mankeletor> i meant what libs do I need to get with apt-get?
<rubicon> mankeletor: amarok get's them itself (in my case :)
<Biovore> Roey: venders can't seem to make up there mind.. there is no interface standard to work with.. every sounds card is a custom job.. :-/
<Roey> ok
<Roey> :)
<amnesiac> yes install ammarok it the prob is solved
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> mankeletor: "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  it's purely a software issue :)
<Roey> it was working in the morning right before I installed kubuntu
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !find libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> Found: libxine1-ffmpeg
<mike_> Does anyone know how to set up USB Audio for a boombox?
<Roey> also I've installed ffmpeg and libxine1-ffmpeg
<mankeletor> WhtWolfTeraDyne: thanks very much =)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ... I don't beleive it. I reencoded some mp3 files to ogg, and they actually sound better. O_o;
<Biovore> its all in your head..
<amnesiac> yes there is no spoon
<amnesiac> hahahaha
<mike_> USB Audio?  Know where the drivers are at... anyone?
<Roey> what about this stupid mouse problem
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: I dunno about that. I was expecting them to sound a bit better thanks to the new speakers, but not like this.
<Roey> I have a logitech mx1000 mouse, and the scrollwheel only seems to work when the pointer hovers >right over< the scrollbar.
<Biovore> mike_: there is a standardized USB audio thing that I been told works in linux.. But I have never played with it..
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  (maybe I'll post to the Forum like you suggested)
<asso> hi there
<mike_> o, ok... tyvm!
<Biovore> Roey: I had a MX1000 here.. they work fine.. the horizontal scroll doesn;t really work though..
<Roey> Biovore:  yeah, but the vertical scrollwheel is what's clobbered over here.  Does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf say "emulate3buttons" "true" ??
<Roey> Mine says that.
<Roey> I wonder if it's related to my mouse problem
<Biovore> Roey: no need to emulate3buttons.. Mine is set to false..
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> what about...xchat no longer highlighting tabs to reflect messages in the channel
<Roey> that's another problem
<Biovore> Roey: I also set mine up to run though EVDEV.. then you can control the DPI and stuff..
<Roey> Biovore:  ahh, how can I set that up?
<Biovore> no clue.. I don't use XCHAT..
<Biovore> Roey: google MX1000 and linux
<Roey> :P
<Roey> no, really.
<Biovore> should be a few hits from gentoo on how to do it.. thats how I figured it out..
<Roey> I didnt' get that option to selct in the installation.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Konversation and irssi here, so no xchat help from me.
<Roey> I'll user Konvi when they get the logging format sane.
<Biovore> jRoey: its not in the install.. it a custom thing.. you have to manualy set it up..
<Roey> I keep telling them.
<Roey> they don't care.
<Roey> Biovore:  oh
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_O; My #kubuntu log in Konversation is 97154 lines long...
<Roey> :)
<Roey> nice
<rubicon> so, 3Daccel worked fine under Suse 10.0, it jammed under Suse 10.2 so i switched to Kubuntu and WHAT.... no 3D accel....
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  I've been using xchat seven years now, and the logging format has been pretty consistent.  The trouble for me is that konversation offers no way to change its own logging format (otherwise I'd have switched by now... cna't stand xchat)
<rubicon> i was short before to get another graKA, as i don't want another XServer or so... :,-(
<Timsen> rubicon: which 3d card is running?
<rubicon> Timsen: ATI 9800 Pro: Suse 10.0 all fine, Suse 10.2 - mesa, Kubuntu - nothing (i messed my X today several times, even radeon didn't work)
<rubicon> Timsen:  so now, driver:'ati', Card:'ati'
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> heh. running most ATI cards in linux is a bad idea. Go Nvidia when you can. Much better support.
<Biovore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rubicon> ubotu: tried all....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tried all.... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> rubicon: ubotu is a chatbot...
<rubicon> know know :)
<rubicon> know now :)
<Timsen> rubicon: did you install that package xorg-driver-fglrx and edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually?
<rubicon> bah, why do (nearly) all nvidia work and just my 9800 not? (there seem to be so many ati cards working fine, even the 9800 pro  but WHY ME?
<rubicon> i did nothing else than vi xorg.conf
<Timsen> if not I would suggest to install that package, did you use the feisty version of kubuntu?
<Biovore> rubicon: nvidia has decent drivers for linux, ATI has crap drivers for linux..
<iceman74> alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rubicon> i even used ome driver versions from ati.com starting from 8.28 up to 8.39 some with --buildpkg some with native.. all failed
<Timsen> rubicon: install this package and then change the following entry in your xorg.conf
<dec_> anyone know where to get lostirc server lists
<dec_> i have checked on the net and cannot find any
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> lostirc? The IRC client?
<dec_> yes the one for kde is lostirc
<Search4Lancer> I'm not going to lose anything if I reinstall KDE or switch to Gnome, am I?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I've never heard of serverlists for it.
<dec_> when you open the app it asks for you to connect to a channel i have no channels
<Roey> hi!
<Roey> hi again.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dec_: you have to add other servers, like "irc.freenode.net" and "irc.poketmonsters.net"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> add servers*
<dec_> where do i find them
<Dragnslcr> dec_- IRC servers are completely independent of your client
<dec_> ok how do i get them
<Dragnslcr> Get what?
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne: so I neglected to say that I installed Kubutnu 7.04 with the Alternate disc (text-based install);  I tried rebooting with the standard Desktop bootable disc, and the mouse scrolling works fine.   What's the difference ebtween these two discs??
<Dragnslcr> You don't need a special list to connect to any server
<Dragnslcr> You just connect to the server's domain name (or IP address, but that's pretty unlikely)
<fr0z3n> = 23:29:39 <fr0z3n> hatte mal was von dem netzwerk an enr bushaltestelle gelesn  o_O
<dec_> all i know is that when i open the app it asks for a port number and name of the forum i want to connect to
<fr0z3n> fc
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: There shouldn't be much of a difference
<Dragnslcr> dec_- then type in the server name
<Dragnslcr> e.g. irc.freenode.net
<Dragnslcr> The port is normally 6667
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne: all i know is mouse scroll works fine in the Desktop disc
<Dragnslcr> dec_- it's just like web sites. You don't a special list, you just have to know the name
<dec_> i just opened the app and the first screen has a connection button but the server list is empty
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dec_: You have to add the servers to the likt yourself.
<Roey> hmm
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> s/likt/list
<Roey> sound is still broken, though.
<dec_> but where do i find the list of names
<Roey> so is the X resolution.
<Roey> brb.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> dec_: I don't think there is one specific listing of servers.
<moof00> dec_: look here for example http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/
<jhutchins> !de | fr0z3n
<ubotu> fr0z3n: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fr0z3n> jhutchins I just took the wrong channel, sry
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> moof00: Nice. I think I'll bookmark that place...
<jhutchins> fr0z3n: No problem.
<jhutchins> fr0z3n: My German isn't quite good enough.
<jhutchins> dec_: Got it?
<moof00> there is also http://searchirc.com/ probably other sites but they are the one pop into my mind ;)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> moof00: Thanks for that link as well. I'll do some googling and maybe put something up on my blog about it.
<affan> Hi all. I just installed Kubuntu 7.04. I need to know how to make DVDs play? it stops after the first 2 screens
<Dragnslcr> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mimmo> ciao a tutti
<crackhead_25> Question: How do I setup my Kubuntu Edgy desktop so that I can view my desktop remotely exactly as if I were sitting in front of it, from another computer elsewhere in the world??
<Dragnslcr> crackhead_25- I use x11vnc. I would imagine it's in Edgy's repository
<Dragnslcr> !info x11vnc edgy
<crackhead_25> x11vnc will alow me to do all that?
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<crackhead_25> ok, once i have that installed, then what?
<crackhead_25> i already have ssh installed too so that i can get a successful remote login to ssh and do a basic shell
<crackhead_25> Dragnslcr: once i have x11vnc installed, do i need to run it too, or is it already running?
<adenicio> OUF I CAN FANALY SURF ON THE NET WITH KONQUEROR THE FUN HAS JUST STARTED :-D
<Dragnslcr> crackhead_25- it requires a bit of setup
<miso> hi
<Dragnslcr> crackhead_25- I have this in a shell script in ~/.kde/Autostart: x11vnc -display :0 -bg -forever -rfbauth /home/me/.vnc/passwd
<adenicio> Dragnslcr: DO u know wat web site to go to instal vlc on my pc?
<AndreMilton> good evening everybody
<AndreMilton> how could i make video capture from my screen with kubuntu 7.04
<bldzr> AndreMilton: http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/index.php maybe? =)
<crackhead_25> i see.. or alternatively, i guess i can log in ssh from faraway to remote kubuntu, run x11vnc, and then run locally my vnc viewer each time?
<crackhead_25> Dragnslcr: would that be right?
<crackhead_25> from sittinghere, i mean.. to faraway
<crackhead_25> i think i found the instructions, anyway.. from one karllunge or sometying
<crackhead_25> thank you for your help!
#kubuntu 2007-07-29
<Daisuke_Ido> trying to decide what's a better idea: a 17" widescreen 1680x1050 or a 17" widescreen 1920x1200
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone with experience have any advice, especially when it comes to kubuntu (as that will be the primary OS)
<crimsun> depends on your usage patterns
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine that everything on the 1920 would be extremely small >_>
<crimsun> can you "test-drive" at a local store?
<Daisuke_Ido> won't be exactly the same (i'm comparing similarly equipped notebooks from two different manufacturers)
<Daisuke_Ido> but i should be able to
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking the 1680 would be more than enough for what i do.  not really a gamer, and while i watch quite a bit of video, i don't watch anything extremely high resolution
<adenicio> crimsun: how to add adres to reposatory?
<twylight> need help fast
<twylight> tried to install a package
<twylight> it broke apt-get
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> twylight: were you using adept?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<twylight> apt-get refuses to do anything until the package is reinstalled
<twylight> but the package doesn't exist
<twylight> no
<twylight> I downloaded a .deb file
<twylight> kubuntu package manager -> install package
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> did you try the advice i had ubotu put up?
<twylight> one second
<Daisuke_Ido> dpkg --configure -a
<Daisuke_Ido> such a simple thing, but it solves oh so many problems :D
<twylight> tried that
<twylight> didn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> was this a .deb designed for ubuntu, or for debian?
<twylight> probably debian
<twylight> I got it at getdeb.net
<twylight> but it said compatible with ubuntu feisty 32 bit
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> What app or whatever was it?
<twylight> secondlife-install
<[ifr0g] > hi, how do i bring up eth0 everytime i connect ?
<[ifr0g] > automatically ..
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : you need to add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<LeeJunFan> man interfaces
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, well, i did that..
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, sorry actually its wlan0
<[ifr0g] > And i did use static .. config
<[ifr0g] > in there.
<LeeJunFan> did you add the auto eth0 line?
<[ifr0g] > checking..
<twylight> so I guess my problem is unsolvable?
<[ifr0g] > yes, i did..just above the iface wlan0 inet static line..
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : wlan0 or eth0?
<[ifr0g] > wlan0
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : your orig question was about eth0. Is eth0 what you wanted to auto start?
<[ifr0g] > Well i said above.. LeeJunFan, sorry actually its wlan0
<LeeJunFan> okay, wireless may be different because we'll have to make it join the right network.
<Sheazsche> retarded kubuntu is not letting me access my ntfs usb drive
<Sheazsche> permission denied, wtf
<twylight> <.<
<twylight> >.>
<twylight> <.>
<twylight> >.<
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, Well, i put it on ad-hoc mode, and in edgy it comes up auto ..
<twylight> so apt-get is still broken
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : normally with kubuntu it should join automatically when it's in range of a wireless network it's been configured for with knetworkmanager.
<LeeJunFan> ah edgy, nevermind.
<LeeJunFan> knetworkmanager wasn't in edgy I think.
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, huh, i removed knetworkmanager..
<[ifr0g] > I did an upgrade 2 days back
<zeeleck> Alguin habla Espaol xD?
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : okay. hrm. well as long as it's not WPA encrypted it should be straightforward.
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan,  its not..
<zeeleck> exit
<zeeleck> xDDDD
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, what is the if-up.d for ?
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : you can pass info for the wireless like wep in the interfaces file by prefixing wireless- to it.
<redshadowhero> how do I enable mp3 encoding/ripping for K3b?
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : like wireless-essid [your network name] 
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : wireless-enc [your wep key] 
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, done that.
<LeeJunFan> !restricted | redshadowhero
<ubotu> redshadowhero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : I guess I'd check to see if it's doing anything that's in your interfaces file at all. eg. after rebooting use iwconfig to see if it configed the right network settings, ifconfig to see if it set the IP but didn't up the device, etc...
<jchonig> Good day.
<redshadowhero> LeeJunFan: I installed that package, but I can't seem to figure out how to rip them from a CD in K3b
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, yes, it does config it right, but doest up it..
<[ifr0g] > i have to do it manually every time.
<jchonig> Anyone know how to get files in .kde/Autostart to be run on the second display (i.e. multi-monitor but not Xinerama)?
<LeeJunFan> sry redshadowhero it's been ages since I've done it myself.
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<redshadowhero> LeeJunFan: actually, it failed because lame wasn't installed; so I used "sudo apt-get install lame"
<redshadowhero> LeeJunFan: I think that might work.
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, ok, a little  more info first.. just a sec
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, i am using ndiswrapper on w wifidougle.. the device is workes  great.  But lately i have to reconfigure everytime i boot..Now for the pastebin..just a sec
<LeeJunFan> jchonig: does it use a different display #? like :1 or something?
<LeeJunFan> jchonig: if so - some applications will allow you to pass a display # try [appname]  --help, or you'd have to write a small script to change the DISPLAY env variable then run those apps.
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, here... http://pastebin.ca/637542
<rubicon> got it
* rubicon dances through the room
<rubicon> it was the BIOS that messed my 3D Acceleration up
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, i did notice iwconfig showing the settings right.. but not ifconfig.
<rubicon> *boom chicka wah wah*
<rubicon> 'night :-)
<[ifr0g] > rubicon, how come ??
<[ifr0g] > opps.
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : everything looks fine there, I wonder if it's something to do with the device not being ready in time after ndiswrapper loads it? I've never worked with ndiswrapper before. If you can manually config the network up after the machine boots w/o a problem it sounds like there's something it needs for that device that's starting AFTER networking.
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : you might try adding a line 'post-up ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up' which would manually run the ifconfig commands to ifup the interface.
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, I though there would be  another config file to bring up the interface everytime i sees a device eg:- wlan0.. being created.
<dingus9> hey ok just encounterd an odd problem
<LeeJunFan> normally post-up would of course be run after the device is up, but maybe (just maybe) if it's not starting correctly during networking startup, it'll start then.
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : no, you must be used to redhat/mandrake?
<[ifr0g] > LeeJunFan, huh, i did use mandriva long time back.. :)
<[ifr0g] > i will try that line.
<dingus9> machine boots, but cannot mount the hda1, I used a live cd, fsck.ext3'd the partition, and I was able to mount it fine. its reading the kernel, and the kernel is specifying /dev/hda1 for the root
<LeeJunFan> [ifr0g] : mandrake/mandriva - same thing. :) Mandriva uses a different network config which has different files for each device.
<dingus9> still wont mount my root fs
<[ifr0g] > yeah ..
<LeeJunFan> dingus9: you have root=/dev/hda1 in your loader config? or is it one of those long ID lines?
<vbgunz> Anybody have steam running through Wine here? would you know why the game is jittering? not horrible but jittering, jumpy... playable but jittery?
<LeeJunFan> vbgunz: I forget the command but there's a commandline thing you want to pass to the steam executable to get it to use direct X 8 I think - which is more compatible.
<LeeJunFan> I imagine in #wine someone would know right off the bat.
<LeeJunFan> sry #winehq
<vbgunz> LeeJunFan: thank you, will check there also
<elite101> ##windows (dont mind me at all)
<elite101> hey
<dingus9> LeeJunFan: well I just tried changing it to sda1, since it seems the new install uses a sda for my ide disk(also changed fstab), just got waiting for filesystem.... so basically the fs is not being connected on any of the kernels defined in menu.lst
<dingus9> LeeJunFan: I am rechecking the fs something must be wrong with it
<LeeJunFan> !libata | dingus9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> !libide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> wth, hehe. Brain fart.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !info libata
<ubotu> Package libata does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LeeJunFan> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> Biovore, WhtWolfTeraDyne :  How is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512077
<Roey> Can anyone help me with these problems:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512077
<boris__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<boris__> me too
<boris__> liz
<affan> hi all. I installed beryl-manager but whenever i run it I lose the title-bar for all windows. Do you know how to fix it? thanks!
<LeeJunFan> holy crap - overload :)
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  where?
<LeeJunFan> Roey: the list of problems you have. hehe
<affan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<boris__> goods know
<astaroth> hi everybody
<boris__> hi
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: You gave plenty of info as far as I can tell. Hopefully someone will be able to help there.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<Biovore> http://blog.blackdown.de/2005/04/03/logitech-mx1000-configuration/ <-- MX1000 mouse config.. Works for me..
<Biovore> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<boris__> me as well
<boris__> :)
<boris__> one day
<boris__> :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> boris__: what's the problem?
<boris__> well
<boris__> when i tray to stest
<boris__> it throws
<boris__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<boris__> what is thet
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> tray to stest?
<boris__> i can get the simulator
<boris__> stage
<boris__> stest simple.world robot
<boris__> do you know for player stage
<boris__> robot sinulator
<boris__> simulator
<boris__> http://playerstage.sourceforge.net/
<boris__>  [Loading simple.world] err: unable to open world file simple.world : No such file or directory (worldfile.cc Load)
<boris__> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<boris__> wht is thet segmentation fault
<Biovore> program is accessing memory its shouldn't
<boris__> no medicin for it
<boris__> ;(
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Might want to post about it on their bug tracker.
<Biovore> Its my guess its probably doing it because it running delete on a null pointer
<Biovore> because it didn't configure correctly
<boris__> complicate
<boris__> to do all
<boris__> again
<Roey> LeeJunFan:  somehow it affects only me.
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  thanks
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: for what?
<astaroth> I have a trouble with my wireless card. (its a broadcom 1390).. I had install the firmware, and now the system is blocked and show me "bcm43xx: MAC suspend failed"... I already search on internet, but there's no solutions, any sugestion?
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  like, I hope  it didn't come off as just some uninformed rant
<srbaker_> folks
<srbaker_> i'm looking for a way to remap capslock to ctrl on kubuntu
<srbaker_> anyone know?
<Roey> WhtWolfTeraDyne:  for your assessment of my plea for help with my system.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Roey: Ah. No problem.
<crimsun> srbaker_: use the keyboard widget in System Settings
<boris__> i will never diplomate
<NickPresta> srbaker_, vim user?
<boris__> with does problems
<boris__> student forewer
<boris__> :)
<srbaker_> crimsun: oh
<srbaker_> NickPresta: no.  just want ctrl to be in the right place
<bharath> i have a question regarding guarddog
<bharath> once i setup the firewall as i would like, the settings behave like they should
<bharath> but when i restart the machine, they revert back to normal
<bharath> what could be wrong?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Cool. New issue of Full Circle Magazine is released.
<bharath> i thought when I 'Apply' in guarddog, the firewal settings are permanently changed in the system
<srbaker_> yo
<srbaker_> i can *see* the X Modifier Mapping in the keyboard/mouse window
<srbaker_> but i can't seem to add capslock to control
<bharath> can someone help me figure out the guarddog issue?
<boris__>  <WhtWolfTeraDyne> on internet
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> boris__: WhaT?
<boris__> magazine
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> boris__: yeah. here's the link to their site: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<boris__> i will see
<srbaker_> damnit
<srbaker_> it's listing them but won't let me change :(
<underdog5004> so...
<twylight> apt-get refuses to do anything until the package is reinstalled
<Roey> crimsun:  that worked, thanks :)
<Roey> jesus you know your stuff :)
<Roey> ok, next question:
<Roey> why does my mouse wheel not scroll vertically?
<Roey> I have an mx1000 mouse.
<crimsun> likely needs [ZY] AxisMapping directive[s] 
<crimsun> I'm fairly useless for X Window System configs, though.
<Roey> heh
<Roey> I have my .xmodmap that's worked for me so far.
<Roey> except that now it's all changed for some reason.
<Roey> (the conditions, not the file itself)
<NickPresta> Out of curiosity, does anyone have an iRiver Clix 2 audio player? If so, how does it work with Kubuntu?
<mm_202> Is there a way to have different taskbar items for different Desktops?
<NickPresta> mm_202, do you mean show the applications open on that desktop on that taskbar or do you mean like different icons and such per taskbar?
<mm_202> different icons, eg:  I want a regular clock on my first desktop and a binary one on my second desktop.
<mm_202> technically different applets.
<NickPresta> mm_202, I don't know of an immediate solution. If no one answers you here, try ubuntuforums
<mm_202> ok, ty.
<bharath> can someone tell me why i have to click 'Apply' in guarddog each time I restart the system?
<bharath> i though guarddog changes the firewall settings permanently
<bharath> hello?
<rustalot> wouldh it be possible to get a USB punchcard reader? does that exist?
<yurimxpxman> is there a key combo to immediately kill an application?
<green> help?
<Roey> crimsun:  thanks again Daniel
<crimsun> np.
<Roey> crimsun:  I'll be back around Midnight probably
<Roey> see ya!
<crimsun> I won't, I'm in the District.
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I need help - I just did something foolish
<luca> I deleted - not trashed but deleted - a folder with valuable data
<luca> i need to recover the contents
<luca> can someone help me?
<yurimxpxman> luca: testdisk
<attunix> is konqueror no longer gonna be the file manager in kde 4?
<luca> thanks
<luca> attunix: no, dolphin will substitute it
<yurimxpxman> attunix: it will still be there
<green> i just need a little help?
<green> wireless usb network adapter can i get it to work?
<Biovore> kde4 has a new filemanger call dolfin
<luca> yurimxpxman: will testdisk recover the lost folder?
<luca> I am running it now
<yurimxpxman> luca: usually
<jchonig> LeeJunFan: When I was running KDE on Fedora, it would run items in AutoStart on second display (:1), but on kubuntu fiesty it no longer does
<luca> ok can you guide me please?
<bcu1> Realistically it seems like if konqueror was removed, probably most KDE users would stop using it.
<luca> I am running it on the partition in which I know the folder was
<luca> it analysed it and spit out five partition names...I am not understanding very well why
<luca> now what should I do to recover the folder I deleted?
<attunix> how can i install the oxygen icons?
<ardchoille> attunix: If it's an icon theme, you should be able to unpack it into /usr/share/icons and then coose them in the icon chooser
<attunix> ok.
<attunix> how do i download them?
<ardchoille> You find a download link and download them :)
<attunix> do u know what the oxygen icons are?
<attunix> they're the ones used in Kde4
<attunix> they're SOO cool! :D
<attunix> o well
<attunix> bye
<ardchoille> attunix: If they're used in kde4, then I bet they are GPL, so you should be able to download them.
<rustalot> what is this for (from nmap) "139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn"
<Biovore> samba
<angelburn> help?
<wipas> enas
<underdog5004> angelburn, what's the problem?
<rustalot> why are ports 25/smtp and 631/ipp open on localhost but not on 192.168.1.175 (i.e. my dhcp address?)
<angelburn> can i use a usb wireless network adapter>
<angelburn> ?
<angelburn> \i cant get it to work
<underdog5004> rustalot, so that you can access email and whatever ipp is for from you local machine, but not from a remote machine
<underdog5004> angelburn, what's the model number? Who makes it?
<angelburn> its a linksys wusp11v4
<underdog5004> angelburn, ok, open up a console, and type ifconfig -a
<underdog5004> look for something that says ath0, ra0, or something like that
<angelburn> o i im not running it right now i cant be online while running because the computer im on now doesnt have a nic... windows is the only thing i can get to work with it right now
<angelburn> what should i do though ill log off and then follow any steps i can do
<underdog5004> angelburn, ok, in that case I would search on google for modelnumber linux
<underdog5004> obviously, replace modelnumber with the model number of the card
<angelburn> o ok
<angelburn> thanks
<underdog5004> no problem
<underdog5004> I'll be here for a couple of hours
<angelburn> i found this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 this is what im supposed to do?
<Aleksandersen> Hi, can anyone please recommend a good IRC client other than Konversation? Simplicity is the key.
<Biovore> Aleksandersen: XChat. kvirc (not really simple, but nice looking), bitchx (text mode), iriss
<Biovore> gaim also has a irc interface built in..
<Guilty_as_Sin> I need help with nvidia drivers on kubuntu FF
<Aleksandersen> I have tried kvirc, but did not like it. XChat kept stealing focus... Text mode is not the right thing for me either. I will try gaim and iriss.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I know that the proprietary drivers are shipped on ubuntu or were being shipped that way..  but why not kubuntu?
<Guilty_as_Sin> is anyone here?  lol
<RadiantFire> i am
<Guilty_as_Sin> you know anything about graphic card drivers?
<RadiantFire> Guilty_as_Sin: install nvidia-glx and then run in terminal sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks
<Guilty_as_Sin> I knew it had gotten easier.. just wanted to check in first
<RadiantFire> then restart
<Guilty_as_Sin> the last time I messed with nvidia drivers I just used envy
<Guilty_as_Sin> heared someone say not to use that a few weeks back so I didn't
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyways, thanks for the help..
<arsenique> i need some help configuring a new connection for Konversation, someone can help me?
<Guilty_as_Sin> nvidia-glx new is installed already is that normal?
<Guilty_as_Sin> the "new" one is the correct one right?
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: are you running any third party scripts like automatix?
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: the version depends on the card
<Guilty_as_Sin> nope
<Guilty_as_Sin> I may have done this a few weeks back and forgot.. just can't seem to get 3d games working today is all..
<Guilty_as_Sin> let me check something here.. brb
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: what video card do you have?
<Guilty_as_Sin> geforce 6200
<Guilty_as_Sin> nvidia
<Guilty_as_Sin> one sec.. gonna restart x..  brb
<Silent_G> hello, how can i check how much free space i have in my linux partition where kubuntu is installed?
<Biovore> Silent_G: df -h
<Silent_G> GUI Biovore
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> *thud* Ok, which driver do I need to install for 3D support for the Nvidia 8300GS? I checked the link ubotu provides, but didn't find the answer.
<Biovore> Silent_G: no clue here.. I always use the cli for stuff like that..
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: nvidia-glx-new
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Thank you.
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: 8000 series needs the -new version
<scott__> I keep getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" when trying to install certains apps like bluefish and azureus, how can I fix this?
<hitmanWilly> scott__: is your system up to date?
<scott__> yes i updated it fully today
<scott__> just installed it today
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Thanks. That's part two of getting my new dellbuntu desktop ready for gaming.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: see you on UT04 later :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Probably not. Not until I install it, anyway. XD
<scott__> anything i can do for my problem?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Time to restart X. Wish me luck.
<hitmanWilly> scott__: ok, try to sudo apt-get install bluefish, then pastebin the output please
<KevinBristol> could anyone help me with my sound problem?
<hitmanWilly> !paste | scott__
<Guilty_as_Sin> yay! that worked
<ubotu> scott__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I got gears now
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: driver downgrade?
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks whoever that was..  (sorry I forgot the name)
<scott__> i have a topic here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512153
<scott__> with the output you want
<Guilty_as_Sin> I had a panic attack there for a sec...   upon restarting x it went all black for a moment
<hitmanWilly> scott__: what version are you running, and what arch ie amd64
<Guilty_as_Sin> now..  off to see if the games actually work now..
<scott__> im running the latest version, feisty my arch is...
<scott__> 1386?
<scott__> i386*
<hitmanWilly> scott__: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<jawee> on Kubuntu, how do I get back to the default system settings
<jawee> I replaced it on KMenu with kcontrol
<jawee> but kcontrol isn't working quite right now
<scott__> should i post the output of that?
<hitmanWilly> scott__: yes please
<jawee> I just want to know the command
<scott__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31741/
<hitmanWilly> scott__: ok, try to install bluefish again
<scott__> same error
<hitmanWilly> hmmmm
<hitmanWilly> scott__: ok, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<scott__> ok i ran it and there is no output
<hitmanWilly> scott__: try installing again, probably won't, but try anyway
<scott__> same error
<hitmanWilly> scott__: when you updated, did it do a kernel update?
<scott__> im not sure installed it today and it was the edgy version (old cd) so i followed a guide on the forum to upgrading to feisty
<hitmanWilly> scott__: have you rebooted since then?
<scott__> yes
<H4xC0r> psyBNC@lam3rz.de
<hitmanWilly> scott__: ok, sounds like a botched upgrade, you may want to try downloading the actual feisty iso image and installing from that
<hitmanWilly> scott__: actually, try this first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<scott__> well it was installing stuff then it said this
<scott__> init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<hitmanWilly> scott__: yup, sounds like a botched upgrade
<scott__> is there an upgrade guide somewhere that you know works?
<hitmanWilly> scott__: upgrades are iffy still, they work about 90% of the time, but there is that 10%
<Guilty_as_Sin> can someone translate this?  For Linux: gunzip, chmod +x sauerbraten_unix and then ./sauerbraten_unix. Needs a decent and compliant OpenGL implementation
<scott__> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html i was using the second method on that site, so im not sure if there is an official guide or something
<hitmanWilly> scott__: you're still probably better off installing a fresh install of feisty
<Guilty_as_Sin> I know it's basics for most of you but still..  most everything I install is already in the repos
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm uber tard when it comes to installing outside of the repos
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: unzip it, make the main program executable, then run it :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> would like to finally get past this fear of tarz
<Biovore> Guilty_as_Sin: that looks like its a stand alone binary..
<BluesKaj> yup, i tried the amd64 gutsy...no joy for ati owners who 3D and DRI
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: is it a .bz2 or .gz?
<BluesKaj> who want 3D abd DRI
<Guilty_as_Sin> I get the unzipping part.. and I know that chmod 777 or whatever makes it executable right?
<Biovore> Guilty_as_Sin: basicly type those commands in to the konsole..  The first one unzips a .gz arg archive.. then you set the the file to be an executable and then you run it with the "./" thing.
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: yes, but it makes it writeable by anyone as well
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Well, that worked just as well as a Team Rocket plan...
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: youre better off just adding the +x flag
<Biovore> Guilty_as_Sin: it not guarentied to work though..
<Guilty_as_Sin> bzip2ed
<Biovore> Guilty_as_Sin: if the bin is compile for a different enviorment.. it will probably fail or act weird..
<Guilty_as_Sin> well I just used ark to unzip
<Guilty_as_Sin> it is now in my home directory
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> It's giving me a "Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> And X won't start...
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: ok, tar -jxvf <tarball_file> should do the trick
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: as far as unzipping is concerned
<Guilty_as_Sin> I must be a real nanner-head..  cuz that all escaped me..
<Guilty_as_Sin> ok, from unzipping it to my home directory I do what?
<Guilty_as_Sin> open terminal?
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: yes
<Guilty_as_Sin> done
<angelburn> help again sorry...
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: now cd to the dir where it unpacked to
<Guilty_as_Sin> ok, 1 sec
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Well, here's something interesting. That module doesn't exist in the xorg.conf file, either...
<Guilty_as_Sin> there
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> So... what is calling this "wfb" module that's stopping X...
<Biovore> When i doubt, ask google :-P
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: ok, chmod +x sauerbrauten_unix or whatever it was called
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: No X, and no laptop right now. Time to install lynx...
<Biovore> wfb is something I think that has to do with the nvidia driver for XORG..
* hitmanWilly always has w3m and irssi ready to go in case of such emergencies :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: Yeah, I'm trying to get 3D working on my 8300GS in my dellbuntu system
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: I'm using irssi right now, so...
<Guilty_as_Sin> that works great!
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks.. god I'm a doofus
<angelburn> cant install ndiswrapper error 2?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I see why you all were explaing it like that now..  it is "just that"
<Guilty_as_Sin> with linux I always feel like there is a hidden step somewhere...
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: just remember that unlike DOS, the current dir isn't in the path by default, so you need to use the ./
<Biovore> WhtWolfTeraDyne: I think it might be a bad symlink..
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry about that hand holding experience
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: you're in the right channel for it :)
<Biovore> WhtWolfTeraDyne: check /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<Biovore> should see a nvidia_
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: ok, hold on.
<Biovore> Biovore: should see a nvidia_drv.so
<Biovore> and maybe a symlink nvidia-<verion numbers>_drv.so
<Biovore> that points to nvidia_drv.so
<Guilty_as_Sin> well I honestly can't thank you enough..   I enjoy playing that game quite a bit (at least the map-making side of it) but I didn't like having to deal with kuroo and all that emerge crap w/ Sabayon just for the one game
<Guilty_as_Sin> I wanted it on my kubuntu machine, and I greatly appreciate it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: I see "nvidia_drv.so" there, but no symlink.
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: well, im running gentoo, so i probably could have helped with that too :)
<Biovore> WhtWolfTeraDyne: ok.. thats the same thing I got.. (my nvidia is working here)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I was thinking about trying gentoo one day..  one day I have a lot of time on my hands that is
<Guilty_as_Sin> I hear the install is atrocious
<Biovore> WhtWolfTeraDyne: you have a 8800 nvidia card?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: nope. 8300GS
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: yes, its kind of a pain to get set up, but once its going its beautiful
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: oh.. you have nvidia-glx-new installed?
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: yes, on my lappy...
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm too no0b-like to really venture outside the ubuntu realm too far...  but I like to give each distro a try from to time..  (linux took over my life)
<Biovore> WhtWolfTeraDyne: <-- I ment him..)
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: what do you need?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Biovore: Yes.
<Biovore> hehe..
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm now infatuated with the free world
<Guilty_as_Sin> nothing like people coming together..   now that is music
<angelburn> could someone help me?
<hitmanWilly> Guilty_as_Sin: first distro I really messed with a lot was slack
<Guilty_as_Sin> I haven't really got to mess around with slack yet..
<savetheWorld> !ask >angelburn
<hitmanWilly> angelburn: what was the problem again?
<magor999> does any one know ho to get ndisrwapper to work with d-link dwl g132?
* runlevelten is on a SuSE machine.
<hitmanWilly> heretic!! :P
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: Beat me too it...
<angelburn> im supposed to use ndiswrapper to use my usb wireless networkadapter and i went through extracting it and when i went to make i got error 2
<Guilty_as_Sin> Suse really made me crazy..
<Guilty_as_Sin> guess my ethernet was not supported at the time..
<hitmanWilly> angelburn: was all it said 'error 2?'
<Guilty_as_Sin> eth0 was running but firefox wasn't browsing.. lol
<magor999> angleburn: what wirlss adapter do u have?
<angelburn> ok i have a linksys wusb11v4
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Hmm... I found something about a possible missing sym link in the glx-new driver... Maybe I'll try it out.
<runlevelten> That's what happens when you don't set up networking properly \o/
* se7en^Of^9 is back.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I was letting dhcp decide..  set static.. put in my own dns..  nothing was working
<magor999> i have dlink and i installed ndisrwapper and it still didnt detect it
<Guilty_as_Sin> tried everything I could
<underdog5004> angelburn, hey, did it work for you?
<angelburn> it said a few otherthings but i dont have them now
<angelburn> not yet
<angelburn> lol
<angelburn> ndiswrapper wont install
<runlevelten> 10.2 is very nice, actually. Polished.
<angelburn> or im installing it wrong
<runlevelten> Shame they had to dump all over it.
<Biovore> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magor999> i downleed the packets and installed them
<hitmanWilly> runlevelten: i wouldn't touch suse with a 10 ft pole right now, but that's just me
<hitmanWilly> meh, guess its better than windows
<angelburn> i cant download the packets my internet is on the wireless
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> AH HA! I need a working X to get this done easily. So I'll try going back to the nv driver. Wish me luck.
<runlevelten> hitmanWilly: I'm the same, which is why I've been suffering kubuntu on my personal machine.
<angelburn> so i have to download them through windows to my flash drive then try to install them
<magor999> same here i got my friend to bring hisover just so i could downlod them
<Biovore> angelburn: I think the cd might have some of that stuff on it..
<Biovore> but I am not sure..
<angelburn> o i c
<angelburn> use adept and add cd?
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: i doubt it, the DVD or alt cd might, tho
<magor999> do i hve to run any comands so that ndisrwapper can run?
<angelburn> well when i try to install it i get a bunch of errors and it ends with saying fatal error error 2 or something along thoes lines
<Biovore> I don't know much about ndis.. I was smart and got a notebook with a intell wifi on it..
<magor999> do i hve to run any comands so that ndisrwapper can run?
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: same here, hp dv8000 :)
<Biovore> <-- Dell E1705 with NVidia 7900 GS
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: everything but the TV tuner works :)
<Biovore> what is the TV tuner?  BT848 compatable?
<angelburn> im gonna try again the last ndis i got was from sourceforge i just downloaded one from the ubuntu package site
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: nope, its some kind of proprietary hp pcmcia/sd card hybrid
<angelburn> well the packages anyways
<jacob> okaay i need help someone, anyone here a pro at kubuntu?
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: whats the chipset on it? you know?
<hitmanWilly> jacob: what's the problem?
<jacob> okay
<jacob> i just got kubuntu today
<magor999> find all the information you need about kubuntu at www.test30.on.nimp.org
<jacob> and im trying to install nvidia drivers
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: no clue, i can't even get nix to recoignize the bus :(
<Biovore> ouch..
<Biovore> yeah.. I had to do some hacking to get the MMC card to work on this laptop..
<jacob> do i even need to install them? i have a nvidia 6800 xt
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: wouldn't use it anyway, tho....my other box has one on it that DOES work :)
<Biovore> jacob: if you want good opengl graphics, I would recommend installing the nvidia drivers..
<Biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magor999> jacob: go to www.test30.on.nimp.com
<hitmanWilly> jacob: if you want 3d acceleration, then yes, otherwise, no
<jacob> yes i need 3d accelleration
<Biovore> !nvidia | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jacob> and most sites ive went to are like way complicated for me
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I think I found the solution to my problem!
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: that tutorial is garbage, it only works in gnome
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10159
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, ill walk you through it...
<jacob> sweet man
<rustalot> what is the advantage of ext3 over ext2?
<Biovore> I don't do it that way..
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, open up a konsole
<jacob> okay
<Biovore> I install using the stuff from nvidia... and skip ubuntu's packages..
<runlevelten> Erm, restricted-manager works perfectly for me under KDE.
<hitmanWilly> Biovore: neither do I, but that's how the tutorial is set up :(
<jacob> okay opened
<hitmanWilly> jacob: then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jacob> okay its dling something
<hitmanWilly> jacob: that's the driver :)
<jacob> okay it dled i guess
<hitmanWilly> jacob: probably the restricted-modules as well
<jacob> anything else
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jacob> didnt do anything
<hitmanWilly> jacob: it won't return anything, but it worked
<stoned> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Biovore> always add a -v to the end :-P
<jacob> what worked?
<Biovore> I prefer to make windows see ext3
<hitmanWilly> jacob: that backs up your X config file so you can restore it if something gets messed up
<jacob> okay, so the driver is installed?!?!?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> well, I got rid of the missing driver problem. However, it's can't find my screen.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> driver module*
<hitmanWilly> jacob: one more cmd: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jacob> okay it backed up something
<jacob> and thats it? how do i know its installed
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, you'll want to write this next part down in case something is messed up and it drops you to a cmd line
<hitmanWilly> on reboot
<jacob> okay
<hitmanWilly> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacob> okay
<hitmanWilly> jacob: next step is to restart X, ie log out and log back in
<jacob> okay.
<jacob> be right back
<jacob> okay im back
<hitmanWilly> jacob: all good?
<jacob> i guess
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> I wonder... maybe I should install the binary driver...
<jacob> i dont see nvidia drivers anywhere though
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, open a konsole and run glxinfo | grep direct
<hitmanWilly> jacob: that'll tell you if it has 3d accel running
<jacob> its sais
<stoned> hi
<jacob> jacob@JakesComp:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<jacob> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<jacob>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<jacob>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<jacob>   Serial number of failed request:  17
<jacob>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<stoned> is it possible to format a disk as ntfs through kubuntu/
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, you may need a full reboot for the module to load properly, i would suggest trying that
<jacob> okay, back in a moment
<ardchoille> direct rendering != 3d accel
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille: close enough for the purpose...
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: When I do a fresh install, I show direct rendering = yes, but the system won't do 3d acce
<ardchoille> *accel
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille: ati?
<ardchoille> onboard graphics and no nvidia driver installed
<ardchoille> basic intel graphics crap
<Biovore> yup.. no direct render with that..
<jacob> back
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, don't really know about intel cards, but nvidia ones do it without the drivers up and working
<jacob> and i think theyre working
<jacob> whats that command again?
<ardchoille> but glxinfo | grep direct says Direct Rendering: yes
<hitmanWilly> jacob: did you get the nvidia splash screen?
<ardchoille> glxinfo | grep direct
<jacob> yes
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ok, they're installed
<ardchoille> The nvidia drivers should be working
<jacob> yes im getting direct rendering now
<Biovore> hmm kubuntu must have picked up the opensourced.. intel dirvers.. i810 or simular I suppose.. there ok.. but there not very fast..
<jacob> wewt
<hitmanWilly> jacob: btw, where are you located? geographically?
<jacob> okay...........how can i make it so noone else can make a profile on this computer
<jacob> tennessee
<Biovore> jacob: don't give out your password..
<hitmanWilly> jacob: i thought so, i recoignized the ISP, im in Lexington myself :)
<jacob> hehe
<ardchoille> jacob: If they can't login, they can't do much. However, anyone with physical access to the box can do anything they want.
* Silent_G is away: Sleepin'
<jacob> im in jackson
<jacob> not too far away
<hitmanWilly> jacob: only root (sudo) can add accts in linux, so you should be good
<ardchoille> Silent_G , lemacs|away please turn off your away messages
<jacob> so noone can even get on without my password
<hitmanWilly> jacob: nope
<jacob> alright
<hitmanWilly> jacob: one of the reasons linux is more secure
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ok. After installing "nvidia-glx-new", what do I do?
<ardchoille> jacob: But, anyone with physical access to the box can use a screw driver to steal the hard drive, and maybe a livecd to do anything they want to the installed OS
<jacob> now to try to get warcraft 3 to work on linux..lol
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: i usually use nvidia-xconfig to set up xorg.conf automatically myself
<Biovore> Its preported to work under wine or cedega
<jacob> lol noone in this house will go that far without me tackling them.
<ardchoille> lol
<jacob> yeah but u gotta remember, kubuntu is completely new to me
<hitmanWilly> if you can get physical access to a box, its pretty much over anyway :)
<Biovore> rgr
<ardchoille> jacob: I recommend rkhunter and chkrootkit for scanning for rootkits.
<jacob> why would i wanna scan for rootkits?
<Biovore> tripwire is a better case if your going to be all security nazi and such..
<hitmanWilly> jacob: if you're that worried about security
<jacob> oh im not
<jacob> just dont want my aunt on
<jacob> she is > 3 evil voodoo dolls
<hitmanWilly> jacob: pr0n collection? :P
<jacob> no, lol
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: hahahaha
<jacob> i just hate her
<jacob> okay, so is cedega or wine free?
<hitmanWilly> jacob: wine is, cedega isn't
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: It didn't work.
<ardchoille> jacob: Last I heard, wine is free but cedega requires a subscription
<jacob> okay ill get wine iff i can install it
<ardchoille> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: what's it doing, not starting?
<Biovore> kinda cedega has some close source stuff add for better direct X support.. (not part of the free source downloads)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: "Failed to initalize dac HAL"
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: these new 8000 series cards are strange beasts....
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: you may be down to editing xorg.conf by hand
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: If I knew what to edit, I'd gladly do it.
<jacob> okay thats annoying
<jacob> ever since i got kubuntu earlier my comp been locking up
<hitmanWilly> WhtWolfTeraDyne: i don't really have any experience setting up the new 8 cards, you may try google
<hitmanWilly> jacob: ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hitmanWilly: ok. Time to bring up lynx
<jacob> cant move mouse and keyboard dont respond, caps lock light dont even come on
<hitmanWilly> jacob: try a reboot and running a memtest, its one of the options on the boot screen
<Biovore> jacob: install SSH and see if you can log into it remotely still..
<Biovore> could be that X is lcoking up because somethings up with the nvidia driver..
<jacob> say what biovore
<Biovore> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacob> naw it did it before the driver
<Biovore> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Biovore> log into the command line remotely
<jacob> er
<jacob> o...kay..
<hitmanWilly> jacob: i had something similar happen to me, turns out one of my ram sticks died
<jacob> ah well, if it keeps happening ill see about it
<jacob> but for now im off to get this so called WINE
<hitmanWilly> jacob: its in the repos :)
<jacob> repos?
<hitmanWilly> jacob: you can get it through apt-get (cmd line) or adept (gui)
<jacob> download something without going to a site?
<hitmanWilly> jacob: yup :)
<jacob> wow, youve got me convinced. windows does suck
<Biovore> jacob: in a console type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> grr... I think I'll just switch back to the "nv" for now and calm down with some "Ratchet and Clank: UYA"
<jacob> er
<jacob> it says password
<jacob> and it wont let me type it in
<Biovore> jacob: your user password..  (should be no echo)
<jacob> i know but
<hitmanWilly> jacob: that's you user password, and it just doesn't echo the characters to the screen
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jacob: It is, but the letters don't show up.
<jacob> i press a key and nothing comes up
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jacob: That's supposed to happen
<Biovore> yeah.. no echo.. what you type isn't eched back.. You get nothing back.. no stars nothing..
<Biovore> Thats suppose to happen..
<Biovore> just type it and press enter
<hitmanWilly> jacob: just type it in and don't worry about what shows up on the screen
<jacob> okay..
<jacob> lol
<jacob> so wierd.....
<jacob> windows is like easymode.
<hitmanWilly> jacob: security issue/feature
<jacob> er uh
<Biovore> well your just touching the tip of the ice burg with unix systems..
<jacob> so whats the sudo in the command do
<jacob> or if theres a web page talking about it that would be cool
<Biovore> jacob: there are manuals.. try "man sudo"  press q to exit..
<hitmanWilly> jacob: tacks on administartor access to the cmd
<jacob> ah okay anyway wine is installed and everything i guess.....where is it now?
<Biovore> I think it adds a menu dosn't it..
<jacob> ah okay in games
<hitmanWilly> if not type winefile at the cmd line
<jacob> what the..........
<jacob> thats mine sweeper
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hitmanWilly> emulated through wine
<dr_willis> *boom*
<jacob> ah okay i found wine file
<Biovore> hey willis.. falling from heaving again..
<jacob> so how would i install wc3 now
<jacob> and its expansion
<jacob> TFT
<dr_willis> wine setup.exe
<Biovore> jacob: to run a .exe in wine in a console just type wine <filename>.exe
<dr_willis> with the proper path TO the exe of course.
<jacob> its a disk
<Biovore> And hope it works..  wine is all that great yet..  (It emulates windows so well you get all the bugs and crashes..
<dr_willis> do not 'cd' to the cdrom drive then wine setup.exe , better to do a wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<hitmanWilly> actually, i think wine integrates with kubuntu now, so a double click on an exe should run it
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  and if the program crashes you are just sitting there wndering what happened. :)
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: I think it does as well.. but I don't use wine.. so I am not sure..
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: not if you tell it to run in a terminal window :)
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  why not use a terminal window in the first place then. :)
* dr_willis uses wine to install spyware
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: i do, just not everybody else does or wants to :)
<Biovore> aw.. you miss you windows spyware.. how cute.. :-P
<GeneRay> ##     ## ########  ##     ## ##    ## ######## ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ###   ##    ##    ##     ##
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: also, apparently my copy of wine is not a genuine microsoft product :P
* dr_willis uses wine to run spybot Search & Destroy
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ####  ##    ##    ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ########  ##     ## ## ## ##    ##    ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##  ####    ##    ##     ##
<dr_willis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##   ###    ##    ##     ##
<GeneRay>  #######  ########   #######  ##    ##    ##     #######
<GeneRay> ########  ########   #######  ########  ##       ######## ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##       ##       ###   ###
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##       ##       #### ####
<GeneRay> ########  ########  ##     ## ########  ##       ######   ## ### ##
<GeneRay> ##        ##   ##   ##     ## ##     ## ##       ##       ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##        ##    ##  ##     ## ##     ## ##       ##       ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##        ##     ##  #######  ########  ######## ######## ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##       ##       ##     ##    ###   ### ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##       ##       ##     ##    #### #### ##
<dr_willis> Spoooooooooooooooooooon!
<GeneRay> ######### ######   ##       ########     ## ### ## ######
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##       ##       ##           ##     ## ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##       ##       ##           ##     ## ##
<GeneRay> ##     ## ######## ######## ##           ##     ## ########
<GeneRay> ######## #### ##     ##    #### ########
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> no ops?
<GeneRay> ##        ##   ##   ##      ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##        ##    ## ##       ##     ##
<GeneRay> ######    ##     ###        ##     ##
<dr_willis> ya know.. thats not even readable GeneRay
<GeneRay> ##        ##    ## ##       ##     ##
<GeneRay> ##        ##   ##   ##      ##     ##    ###
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<GeneRay> ##       #### ##     ##    ####    ##    ###
<GeneRay> Sorry.
<GeneRay> ########     ###    ########
<GeneRay> ##     ##   ## ##   ##     ##
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-t5-66-243-206-142.pivot.net]  by crimsun
<dr_willis> heh..
<Biovore> yay
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-206-142.pivot.net]  by crimsun
* hitmanWilly is guessing its supposed to be something obscene...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> thanks, crimsun.
<hitmanWilly> ty
<dr_willis> never /exec -out banner Hellomom
<dr_willis> :)
<grul> ol
<grul> lol
<hitmanWilly> anyway, as I was saying, apparently my copy of wine is not a genuine microsoft product...
<jacob> okay finally found the CD
<hitmanWilly> strange, huh
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: yeah..
<dsmith_> hmmmm ascii art?
<dsmith_> lol
<jacob> okay now its on desktop what do i do
<jacob> the cd is
<LeeJunFan> hitmanWilly: that's a genuine disadvantage.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dsmith_> wine is not windows validated?
<dsmith_> lol
<Biovore> actualy it use to..
<bharath> guys, i have a long standing irritation with mouse cursors
<Biovore> but microsoft as  added a catch to make it not work..
<hitmanWilly> its interesting to see now exactly how many microsoft apps actually phone home
<LeeJunFan> yeah, you used to be able to if you downloaded the .exe rather than validating from their page.
<Biovore> bharath: everyone does :-)
<dsmith_> M$ blows
<dsmith_> hahah
<bharath> why does the mouse cursors switch to the ones i've set for gnome sometimes?
<jacob> do i open autoplay.exe with WINE?
<bharath> especially when i do something in firefox in kde
<bharath> :D
<hitmanWilly> jacob: its kind of a long process, you may want to google for a tutorial/how-to
<Biovore> bharath: himm..  firefox is a gtk application..
<jacob> i did and it seemed REALLY complicated but ill try LOL
<LeeJunFan> bharath: kde uses it's own cursor theme, gnome uses X, so if you aren't in a genuine KDE application you see the X cursor.
<bharath> aaah, but i don't se it always, only sometimes
<hitmanWilly> jacob: i tried it once with the demo cd about 2 years ago, so i don't know how much help i can be...
<LeeJunFan> bharath: hrm, I dunno. I would think you'd see it anytime you used a non KDE app.
<hitmanWilly> jacob: or a year ago, i can't really remember
<bharath> nope, the mouse cursor is always correct with kde aps
<jacob> how do you say jacob like that
<bharath> but for other apps (like firefox)
<hitmanWilly> jacob: just type it in
<bharath> it switches to the other cursor sometimes
<jacob> oh
<jacob> thought u could click somethin
<jacob> everyone was doing it
<bharath> if i log out and log into kde again, it fixes the problem
<Biovore> bharath: firefox isn't a QT (kde) application.. its a gnome application :-P
<hitmanWilly> jacob: its good to do on busy channels so you know who's talking to who
<Biovore> gnome meaning a gtk
<bharath> okay, but shouldn't it then ALWAYS show the 'x' cursor instead? why only sometimes?
<hitmanWilly> jacob: or you can just type part of the name and hit the tab key to autocomplete it
<Biovore> bharath: no clue.. I didn't make it..
<bharath> :D
<Biovore> It doesn't do it here..
<bharath> okay, i'll add it to the list of minor issues which prevent linux from really talking off in the desktop segment
<Biovore> then again.. I install my cursor themes using the cursor thing under the control cetner..
<bharath> but i learnt something about firefox today
<LeeJunFan> most people wont' be running multiple desktop environments though either.
<bharath> i installed mine the same way too
<bharath> okay, so if i remove my gnome desktop completely, maybe it'll go away
<bharath> or i'll just use the same cursors in both :)
<Biovore> That might do it..
<LeeJunFan> bharath: might be your .gnome and/or your .gtk dirs.
<jacob_> okay
<jacob_> gonna have to fix the mouse/keyboard dying
<Biovore> problem thats lurking is that there are several graphical desktops and they all do there stuff differently..
<jacob_> thats all that happens, programs are still running and everything
<Biovore> jacob_: PS2 or USB?
<redshadowhero> So.... how would one take a screenshot in KDE?
<redshadowhero> of the screen, that is.
<LeeJunFan> ksnapshot
<hitmanWilly> redshadowhero: ksnapshot
<Biovore> redshadowhero: F11 I think.. there is ksnapshot..
<bharath> ksnapshot
<bharath> damn u guys are fast!
<LeeJunFan> oh, did anyone mention - ksnapshot?
<redshadowhero> yeah...
<bharath> :D
<redshadowhero> Yeah, what about ksnapshot?
<jacob_> its a usb
<redshadowhero> actually, what about that F11 key?
<bharath> or you could also try...
<bharath> ksnapshot
<jacob_> but i got a ps2 converter on it
<khaije1|bb> how long does it usually take for a new kernel to show up w/ ubuntu? Is there a typical or expect time period?
<LeeJunFan> !info ksnapshot
<ubotu> ksnapshot: screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 172 kB, installed size 432 kB
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: the converter may be where you're running into problems
<Biovore> jacob_: try it in the USB ports and not the PS2 ones..  could be a problem with the PS2 controller on linux..
<Biovore> jacob_: I have simular problems on my P4 box..
<jacob_> okay, doing that now
<dr_willis> khaije1,  normally its a bit slow. 'slow and steady' then a Huge Jump eveyr 6 mo. seems to be th eUbuntu way
<jacob_> okay lets see if that fixes it
<LeeJunFan> So I'm thinking I'm going to call M$ support and say, "I've got a problem... I installed vista.", Them, "Sir, what's your problem?", me, "Didn't you hear me? I've got vista on my computer!!!"
<jacob_> also, its a "microsoft" blue mouse LOL
<bharath> :D
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: that SHOULDN'T matter, as long as it uses standard protocols
<jacob_> oh,   how can i set my resolution on here
<dr_willis> Your Mouse is BLue? Dont squeeze it so hard! it cant breathe!
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: the most effective way is through xorg.conf
<jacob_> eh
<dr_willis> If you havent isntalled the proper drivers for your video card.. it is a good idea to do so.
<khaije1|bb> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jacob_> so just run xorg.conof in command?
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: no, its a file you have to edit
<dr_willis> I think ya got a bit of reading to do. :)
<dr_willis> jacob_,  #1  - what is your video card?
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: we just got his drivers set up :)
<jacob_> nvidia 6800 xt
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  ok  :) thats on to step 2 then.
<jacob_> bought it roughly a year ago
<dr_willis> actually my nvidia cards kicked in the right res. once i installed the nvidia drivers.
<jacob_> mine didnt, lol
<bharath> btw, did anyone try installing the latest ATI linux that they released?
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: ok, this is about the most difficult thing in kubuntu to get set up right
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: but its not all that hard
<jacob_> da........m
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  or its rather trivial. :) if it workd..
<dr_willis> but i will let you show him the path to truth! justice! and the GPL!
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: nah, it's really not that hard, there's just no friendly gui for it
<jacob_> HEY! that acronym i know. graphics interface unit
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: close enough :)
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: ok, open up a konsole
<jacob_> opened
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: type in this: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacob_> okay
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: it'll ask for your password again
<jacob_> xorg.conf opened
<jacob_> yeah did that
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: ok, scroll down to the very end of the file
<jacob_> k
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: you should see a bunch of lines with video resolutions on them
<jacob_> yep yep
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: add in the resolution you want at the beginning of each of those lines in the exact same format as the rest of them
<jacob_> crap, got off track, still gotta install wc 3. LOL
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to convert flac to wma?
<jacob_> er
<jacob_> hey yuri, i do, but you gotta get winamp LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> ew?
* khaije1|bb blinks
<Daisuke_Ido> and wrong os.
<lwizardl> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> soundkonvertor, btw
<lwizardl> anyway to format a partition to hfs+ from within ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !find hfs+
<ubotu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 5 others)
<dr_willis> !infi hfsutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infi hfsutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: you still there?
<jacob_> ah ,got you willy, i see what you mean
<jacob_> i did it
<dr_willis> !inf0 hfsutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf0 hfsutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Bah!
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: ok, save and close
<jacob_> now, log out and in?
<hitmanWilly> jacob_: yup :)
<lwizardl> !find hfsplus
<ubotu> Found: hfsplus
<jacob> ah, i guess ill have to restart
<jacob> ill do that later
<hitmanWilly> jacob: actually, ctrl-alt-bksp should hard restart X, that may be all you need.
<jacob> hey willy, any way i can reach you in case ur not on here? like kopete?
<jacob> that didnt work either, and if you said anything about kopete i didnt see it
<lwizardl> !inf0 libhfsp0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf0 libhfsp0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> jacob: if im at my computer, im usually in here :)
<jacob> cool beans.lol
<jacob> okay...so i guess ill have to restart for res to work
<crimsun> win 21
<hitmanWilly> jacob: no, you shouldn't
<crimsun> err, sorry.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<hitmanWilly> jacob: a full reboot won't do anything in this case
<jacob> didnt work then lol
<hitmanWilly> !paste | jacob can you pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ubotu> jacob can you pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jacob> sure one sec
<hitmanWilly> back in a sec
<jacob> how do i get into xorg.conf  again
<jacob> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hitmanWilly> jacob: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy the contents ito the pastebin
<hitmanWilly> *into
<ice9> hello friends!
<r0b-> how can i hcange the firewall settings in konversation
<jacob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31760/
<jacob> there
<hitmanWilly> jacob: anyway, ive got to go, work tommorrow. one of the other guys in here can help you with the rest, im sure
<jacob> thanks willy
<dr_willis> firewall settings n konversation?
<r0b-> yes
<magor999> i need help with ndiswrapper
<r0b-> i need to find out how to make konversation use a proxy
<r0b-> :P
<dr_willis> proxy is not a firewall
<magor999> can any one help me?
<r0b-> now can i make it use it though
<jacob> ubotu
<r0b-> ???
<dr_willis> Not sure if kde has its own proxy settings, that konversation woul duse, or if  theres some other way.  i dont use konversation
<dr_willis> i would say- go check the konversation docs/homepage :)
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jacob> so can anyone else here help with my resolution problems
<r0b-> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> hmm...
<dr_willis> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<dr_willis> Thats not a good sign. :) heh heh...
<dr_willis> they tend to make rather poor x config files
<jacob> ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31760/
<dr_willis> looks like you are set to use   "1024x768"   res. what more do ya want? :)
<jacob> im not though
<r0b-> and the website isnt helping
<jacob> big black boxes around edges of my screen
<dr_willis> that sounds more like monitor overscan, or refresh rate issues
<jacob> er
<jacob> oh
<dr_willis> You got a LCD or CRT monitor?
<jacob> crt
<dr_willis> Bingo.
<dr_willis> :)
<jacob> can i use bottons on the front of it
<jacob> buttons*
<jacob> stretch it out
<dr_willis> I allready would of used them. :)
<dr_willis> I had some crt's that got mad when i changed refresh rates on them from windows to linux,
<dr_willis> had to tweak the buttons all the time
<dr_willis> Now if you knew the refresh rates the monitor handles, and what windows was using. you could set up linux to use the same rates
<jacob> okay used buttons...LOL i feel like a total noob
<jacob> okay...now to warcraft 3 and wine
<dr_willis> good LUCK with that.
<dr_willis> You will tell  Hitmanwilly tommorw about this? :)
<jacob> about what?
<dr_willis> Your 'res' being your monitor set wrong. :)
<dr_willis> it may be worth while to get the rates set properly - would look better.
<jacob> lol
<jacob> looks pretty good to me
<dr_willis> could be your windows box was using a low rate then
<dr_willis> :)
<jacob> do i have Linux kernel 2.6.17+ or FreeBSD kernel 6.2
<dr_willis> Linux is not BSD.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> use 'uname -a' to see your lernel version
<r0b-> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<magor999> what comand do i use to install kubuntu
<dr_willis> magor999,  you mean install it to a Ubuntu system>
<magor999> install ndiswrapper*****
<dr_willis> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* dr_willis dosent use wireless.
<dr_willis> well not much. :()
<magor999> lol
<magor999> i have t use windows untill i can figure it out :(
<dr_willis> i just run wires
<magor999> ethernet?
<dr_willis> been keeping an eye on wirele4ss-n however.. its got potential - if they do it right
<dr_willis> slowy converting network over to gigabit even. :)
<magor999> does any one have xlink kai for kubuntu?
<jacob> that is WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too coomplicated for me
<dystopianray> jacob: stick to what you know
<dr_willis> whats way too complicated?
* dr_willis missed somthing
* Daisuke_Ido is just glad intel's integrated their wireless driver for the 3945 and 4965 chipsets
<dr_willis> Hopefully wireless N - cards will start OUT with some linux support from the actual makers
<dystopianray> i believe atheros support is nearly there in madwifi
<jacob> whoa
<jacob> that was easy
<dystopianray> and intel's 802.11n will hopefully be in gutsy
<jacob> opened the cd in wine file, clicked on intsall and it came up to install it 0.o
<dystopianray> jacob: what did you think you were supposed to do?
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: that's what i was talking about, the 4965 is their draft n chipset and it's already in their driver
<jacob> i dont know
<jacob> looking at guie
<jacob> guides saying to do all this stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> jacob: the first and only piece of advice i give to new users: don't let the command line scare you
<dr_willis> Hmm.. He left befor we coudl remind him.. we DONT read minds.. :)
<dr_willis> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh :\
<Daisuke_Ido> was he doing graphic stuff?
<Daisuke_Ido> driver install, something that required an X restart?
<dr_willis> I thought he was installing WC3 with wine'
<Guilty_as_Sin> need something to handle shoutcast streams besides realplayer..   any suggestions?
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: amarok
<Guilty_as_Sin> wow amarok handles shoutcast streams?
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: it has a built in shoutcast browser too
<Guilty_as_Sin> I use it to play my own stuff...  I had no idea..  (shows how much I've poked around in there)
<Guilty_as_Sin> well thanks
<kalorin`> [00:41]  <Daisuke_Ido> jacob: the first and only piece of advice i give to new users: don't let the command line scare you
<kalorin`> oh oh, you said a bad word
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: go to the playlists tab, then 'radio streams' then there is shoutcast
<kalorin`> like saying beatlejuice 3x!
<kalorin`> bad things happen :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> mine has lastfm..  don't see shoutcast.. let me recheck
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: are you using fiesty?
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> what word?
<Daisuke_Ido> advice?
<kalorin`> I can't say it
<Daisuke_Ido> command line?
<kalorin`> command _ _ _ _
<kalorin`> :)
<kalorin`> doh! you said it again!
<kalorin`> ;)
<Roey> crimsun:  hi!!
<Daisuke_Ido> command line command line command line!
<Roey> crimsun:  Just came back from the Simpsons Movie.
* Daisuke_Ido waits for michael keaton
<NickPresta> I just had an extremely unpleasant experience with Kubuntu that I don't ever wish to have again...
<Roey> crimsun:  Anyway, I've gotten the mouse working (it /was/ the xmodmap issue, and I thought I had changed it but I hadn't)
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: then you'll have the shoutcast browser, under 'radio streams' in the playlist tab
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta: and that was?
<Roey> crimsun:  but anyway, I had found a better method for configuring the mx1000 at this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<NickPresta> i had a removable USB storage device and I was trying to move a few songs to it. The device was mounted as me (my username as owner but root as group) and I could not change it. So if I tried to open up Konqi and drap and drop these files, it would hang at a random place and my whole system would lock up, forcing me to restart.
<dr_willis> xmms does shoutcast streams also
<NickPresta> So then I opened Konqi as root and moved the files that way - kio would never finish writing these files so my system would hang again, forcing me to restart.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. The only thing i think ive NOT used to listen to shoutcast is realplayer. :)
<NickPresta> so after 30 minutes of playing around, I eventually said screw it and moved the files to my Windows partition and dragged/dropped the files from Windows.
<kalorin`> digikam needs to support dng for conversion with batch processing
<kalorin`> anyone have any recommendations for LCD's?
<kalorin`> thinking about getting a couple
<ardchoille> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NickPresta> kalorin, I have two Sceptre 20.1 Widescreen LCDs. They're quite nice (and cheap!)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I get Youtube working?
<ardchoille> kalorin`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dystopianray> kalorin`: get a 30" Dell widescreen
<Daisuke_Ido> !flash | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Roey> I got it to work OK on my Feisty Fawn box at work
<Roey> Thanks, Daisuke_Ido
<kalorin`> yeah I'm making some color stripes right now in a .tif that I'm goign to take with a thumb drive to the store to look at them and see if they can see the differences in the colors on them
<dystopianray> Roey: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guilty_as_Sin> definitely not a shoutcast browser in my amarok
<kalorin`> 30" is out of my pricerange
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: are you in the 'playlists' tab?
<NickPresta> kalorin, I got my two 20's for ~425 dollars (with tax, in Canadian dollars).
<Daisuke_Ido> i think the only thing there by default is "Cool-Streams"
<dystopianray> Guilty_as_Sin: you'll see 'playlists', 'smart playlists', 'dynamic playlists', 'radio streams' and some others
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh snap..  didn't see the one on the left
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah there it is
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry about that
<kalorin`> nick, yeah I'm trying to decide if I want to go that route
<Guilty_as_Sin> everything has looked forein to me today..  sorry
<kalorin`> problem with 20 wides' or any wide for that matter is you give up so much vertical when doing images in portrait mode
<kalorin`> it's bothersome
<NickPresta> kalorin, it certainly has it's benefits and drawbacks. If you do gaming, you might want one solid monitor. If you do programming/graphic design, two monitors really rocks
<Roey> dystopianray:  I get this:  md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<dr_willis> Ive had some issues with 2 monitors that are still annoying at times..
<kalorin`> I have 2x19" samsung tubes and it's nice
<dystopianray> kalorin`: tilt the monitor 90 degrees
<Guilty_as_Sin> and synergy to compliment
<dystopianray> Roey: yeah there is that problem too
<kalorin`> one is vga and the other is dvi -> vga converter -> monitor
<kalorin`> on an ATI card
<kalorin`> works pretty well
<Roey> dystopianray:  what is that?
<kalorin`> dystopianray: yeah but how to you tell X that it should draw it sideways?
<kalorin`> :)
<dr_willis> I got an issue now a days (since i updated somthing) that everything is defaulting to the monitor on the Left. whichis NOT what i want. :) since its the Tv.
<NickPresta> I would love to stay and chat guys, but I have to wake up in a few hours for a trip to NYC so I should get some sleep. Goodnight fellas.
<dystopianray> kalorin`: xrandr -o left
<Daisuke_Ido> kalorin`: xrandr
<Daisuke_Ido> darnit
<Daisuke_Ido> dystopianray beat me :\
<Roey> dr_willis:  hey hey
<dystopianray> kalorin`: what video card do you have?
<kalorin`> ati x700 pro
<kalorin`> currently using the ATI fglrx drivers
<dystopianray> ah I have no idea with ati
<dystopianray> I know intel and nvidia will do screen rotations
<kalorin`> yeah well that's part of the buy would be to replace it with a dual DVI out nvidia card
<dystopianray> if you get nvidia you can easily rotate your screen 90, 180 or 270 degrees
<kalorin`> does anyone have any experience with nvidia cards that dont' have heatsink fans?
<dystopianray> mine has no fan
<kalorin`> works pretty well for you?
<kalorin`> I want to minimize the moving parts/noise
<dystopianray> well it's only a fx 5200
<dystopianray> it works for everything except games
<dystopianray> I think the 8500gt is passively cooled
<dr_willis> kalorin,  the MythTV guys seem to like the fx5200 for their quiet machiens
<dr_willis> you can get 3rd party fans/coolers for many of the cards with either no fans.. or very quite fans
<kalorin`> dr_willis: yeah I'm thinking in the 8500 range, but that's what I think I'm after
<dr_willis> 8500+ will Definatly need some good cooling
<kalorin`> I'd rather just not have to worry about a fan dying someday or whatever, just passively cool it, can't beat that for noise
<dystopianray> no the 8500 is the new low end budget card
<dystopianray> it's barely more powerful than a 5200
<dystopianray> don't let the numbers fool you
<dr_willis> but whats its heat ussage.
<kalorin`> even the 7600 would be fine with me
<kalorin`> in that range
<dystopianray> low enough for passive cooling
<dr_willis> its getting scary when GPU cards have 2+ power conectors on them
<dr_willis> If you say so. :)
<dystopianray> it's just as rubbish as a 5200, it just has extra features
<dr_willis> given that i saw some 5200;s for like $30 - :) its a decent $30 car4d for my mythtv box.
<dr_willis> that will do all i need.
<dr_willis> but i got a 5500 given to me. using that for now.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I want my kde menu to be like the one on my sabayon box..  is that just beagle or beagle w/ kerry fron-end??  anyone have any idea?
<dr_willis> ask in #sabayon
<dr_willis> :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah no doubt
<Guilty_as_Sin> just figured someone might know
<dr_willis> last i tried sabayon - it wasent very.. useable.
<dr_willis> and i HATE all this junk everyont is doing to the kde and gnome menus
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'll find out..  I like that..  pretty nice being able to tell it what to go get
<Guilty_as_Sin> sabayon is very usable on my machine but I hate that kuroo thing
<Guilty_as_Sin> kuroo sucks
<dr_willis> Sorry.. dont even knwo what that is. :)
<dystopianray> kuroo is that portage frontend
<dr_willis> ill stick with the Ubuntu-of-the-week-variant
<Guilty_as_Sin> I still prefer kubuntu 10 to 1 on this particular machine
<Guilty_as_Sin> but I like the fact beryl works on the live cd
<Guilty_as_Sin> or dvd rather
<dystopianray> sabayon is just gentoo with a whole pile of rubbish overlays
<Guilty_as_Sin> don't think they will be able to ship it that way anymore
<dr_willis> beryl is somthing I  try to avoide
<dr_willis> :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I like beryl but I only use it when other people are around .. lol
<dr_willis> Yep. some disrto makers got in trouble for the ussage of the nvidia/ati drivers and stuff a few months back. sadly
<dystopianray> they didn't get in trouble, they just got scared
<dystopianray> becuase some zealots claimed it was illegal for them to ship the drivers
<Guilty_as_Sin> it's fun to set next to a windows user and spin your cube around and watch the flames and such
<Daisuke_Ido> Guilty_as_Sin: then lean over and ask "so what does yours do?"
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol
<Guilty_as_Sin> graphs
<Guilty_as_Sin> rotf
<Daisuke_Ido> hi, i'm linux.  and i'm a pc
<Guilty_as_Sin> but it has tons of free trials to all kinds of stuff I could buy
<dr_willis> Vista Has a 8-ball now! :)
<dr_willis> and a puzzle
<Guilty_as_Sin> that way when I get home I can spend 5 hours removing it all
<Guilty_as_Sin> or one hour installing linux
<Daisuke_Ido> Guilty_as_Sin: i don't bother removing it.  i perform the equivalent of a razing and burning
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<Guilty_as_Sin> (set-up included)
<Daisuke_Ido> laptop's coming pre-installed with vista, and it's going byebye as soon as i crack that baby open
<Guilty_as_Sin> I haven't been using as long as most of you but I just can't imagine ever going back
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately i do have to install windows on it
<Daisuke_Ido> but i think i'll go with xp instead of vista
<Guilty_as_Sin> you didn't get an acer did you?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> going with dell
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol..  there service manual is proprietary
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah dell has theres direct pdf
<Guilty_as_Sin> just download it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not aprticularly worried about the service manual
<Guilty_as_Sin> all I wanted to do is get inside to clean the heat sinks..  and they said I had to mail to them..  I said I don't care about the warranty.. just tell me how to get inside..
<Daisuke_Ido> and as much as i wanted to support the dell/ubuntu project, i wanted a 17" display a little more
<Guilty_as_Sin> no such luck..  no access to the service manual.. and one sick puppy of a laptop
<Guilty_as_Sin> can't even boot a live one off it
<Guilty_as_Sin> powers down half way through
<Guilty_as_Sin> that version is it the same?
<Daisuke_Ido> i've heard a few people say bad things about acer laptops
<Daisuke_Ido> version?
<Guilty_as_Sin> same kernal same packaging basically?
<Daisuke_Ido> of ubuntu that dell ships?  standard 7.04 preinstalled
<Guilty_as_Sin> just curious
<dystopianray> it has more drivers doesn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> not that it has more drivers, just that the hardware it has, has open drivers available and included
<Guilty_as_Sin> I bragged about this laptop till I discovered linux
<Daisuke_Ido> (intel display and wireless)
<Guilty_as_Sin> it is the biggest pain in the ___ period as far linux support but the wifi does work
<kalorin`> well there I've made a nice testing pattern type .tif file that I'll put on a flash drive and make them show me when shopping for lcd's
<Guilty_as_Sin> it cuts out a lil more than I like
<kalorin`> so i can see the gradients and stuff aren't all chunky and whatnot
<Guilty_as_Sin> well I will know the next time I'm out on the prowl for a new laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> though i was able to put together a dell with the same hardware, larger screen :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> I'm sure I can sell this one and only lose $100(us) on it if I really wanted to..  think it's worth it?
<Daisuke_Ido> is it still under warantee?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I think I just might do that..
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes
<Roey> hi... I want to change the automount point from /media to /mnt, where do I specify this?
<Daisuke_Ido> only $100 depreciation is good
<pluto> hello everyonw
<Guilty_as_Sin> but I rushed and got it right b4 the vista release so it's about 6mo old
<Guilty_as_Sin> but I have the upgrade disc should someone feal like a masachist
<Daisuke_Ido> i was really considering an HP laptop, but meh...
<arun> hello people
<Guilty_as_Sin> I spelled that wrong
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh well
<pluto> i install the eva just now,but it says my qq version is low and suggest me downloading a new one,what's the matter?
<pluto> hi,can anyone answer my question?
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> and you're going to have to explain the problem a little better
<pluto> sorry........
<Daisuke_Ido> no, don't be, just learn from that and continue moving forward :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the only part of that that really applied was "not every answer is available instantly", don't take it too hard :)
<pluto> i think i should learn how to talk happily in irc first
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> how can i install mp3 plugin for amarok manually ?
<arun> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dystopianray> hasan: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<hasan> thx
<hasan> Y
<arun> has any one heard about thunderbird? it's future is uncertain...
<hasan> how can i mount a partition as ntfs-3g so that i can read and write on it
* Mr_Sonoma had not heard that about thunderbird
<hasan> in fact i ve mounted it but i cant read it as a normal user
<hasan> only root can read it so whenever i try to reach there i have to type root password so how can i mount it in order not to type it over and over again ?
<arun> the mozilla think tank feels that thunderbird is not as profitable as firefox in terms of money and otherwise.. so they're looking at alternatives
<arun> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/mitchell/archives/2007/07/email_futures.html
<dystopianray> hasan: man mount
<dystopianray> hasan: look at the ntfs section
<Daisuke_Ido> thunderbird will live on, probably under a different name, likely under a subset of the mozilla foundation
<hasan> how do they gain money over a browser ?
<dystopianray> hasan: google pays them
<dystopianray> hasan: firefox defaults to having the google search box in the top right
<arun> hasan: everytime you search using the google search bar, mozilla gets money from google
<hasan> i see
<hasan> so i can help themm :)
<arun> Daisuke_Ido: i hope it lives on, i really like it as an email client
<Biovore> same here
<hasan> ill not use search directly from google then
<hasan> :)
<arun> yup hasan
<hasan> im in hurry really how can i mount that partition so that i can read it by any user
<dystopianray> hasan: man mount
<Daisuke_Ido> but to be fair, a lot of that money goes to pay coders to improve things.
<hasan> i have read that moutn command but im really sleepless and i havent understood alot
<dystopianray> hasan: look at the ntfs section
<dystopianray> hasan: go to sleep then read in the morning
<Daisuke_Ido> dystopianray: none of that deviant talk here!
<dystopianray> nothing wrong with man pages
<dystopianray> they are an excellent resource
<hasan> does order matter in fstab ??
<hasan> "/dev/hdc5 /media/win_d ntfs-3g user,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<hasan> thats my entry for ntfs partition
<hasan> i have added user so that i can read it but i cant
<dystopianray> read the man page
<holycow> what is the name of the app that lets you turn on beryl/compiz in latest ubuntu/kubuntu?
<hasan> "/dev/hdc5 /media/win_d ntfs-3g user,uid=1000,gid=1000,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl-manager?
<holycow> i'll install it manually later, i'm curious to see what happens if i try to turn it on with that app
<Daisuke_Ido> in ubuntu it's desktop effects
<hasan> is that what  i should do ?
<dystopianray> hasan: you need a umask
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no real equivalent in kubuntu to my knowledge
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, *hmm* no don't think so, its a gnome app, was under applications i think
<holycow> or settings or whatever that is in gnome
<arun> viewing videos in anything larger than the 'default' size doesn't work with beryl and compiz, at least for me
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, i know i don't want the kde equivalent i just was wondering what the app is called, we can still run it :)
<hasan> "/dev/hdc5 /media/win_d ntfs-3g user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0755,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<hasan> is that it ?
<dystopianray> hasan: try it out
<Daisuke_Ido> good point
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido, desktop-effects it
<holycow> is even
<hasan> permission denied
<dystopianray> hasan: umask=022
<jtrz> how do i configure to dual boot ubuntu and phantomix
<jtrz> ubuntu or phantomix
<arun> has anyone used the Zimbra suite of products?
<ardchoille> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jtrz> thx
<BlackNova> hi, how can connect to internet via vmware ? I have installed vmware on Windows XP
<arun> BlackNova: when you choose the network settings, select NAT
<hasan> "/dev/sda5 /media/win_d ntfs-3g user,uid=gid=1000,umask=0755,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<jtrz> no windows,i want a selection at boot to opt between linux flavors
<BlackNova> what about IP,Subnet,DefaultGateway, And Nat should be on my network adapter or on VMware adapter ?
<BlackNova> arun, ?
<hasan> "/dev/sda5 /media/win_d ntfs-3g user,uid=gid=1000,umask=022,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<hasan> i have written that but still i cant cd to that dir
<arun> BlackNova: when you install vmware, you're asked to select an option for networking
<hasan> how can i view my uid gid ?
<AcE> is there a theme engine for qt that uses gtk themes?
<BlackNova> arun, yes, i did that, but i still have a problem
<arun> BlackNova: what's the problem
<BlackNova> i cant connect to internet
<arun> BlackNova: do you have vmware open?
<arun> right now
<BlackNova> let me run it
<arun> BlackNova: shut down your windows, or whichever other OS you're using on VMware, and go to the summary page for the OS (select the tab). Over there will be an option to 'edit virtual machine settings'. click that
<BlackNova> arun, i did
<arun> BlackNova: ok, now do you see a list of devices in the hardware tab?
<arun> select 'ethernet'
<BlackNova> yes, and ethrnet is "NAT"
<arun> yes you'll see some options on your right once you select it
<grul> i'm hungry, can you help me? :))
<arun> make sure 'connect at power on' is selected
* arun gives grul some food
<BlackNova> arun, i did that
<grul> thanks
<arun> BlackNova: had you done thatbefore or did oyu do it now
<BlackNova> before
<BlackNova> I think my problem is in "manage Virtual Networks"
<BlackNova> I think i shoul change IP, subnet mask and DHCP in the "manage virtual networks"
<BlackNova> arun, ?
<grul> hey, is there any way to use the keyboard to move the mouse cursor around and click?
<BlackNova> arun, wer r u ? :(
<arun> BlackNova: I guess
<arun> sorry, i had a phonecall
<BlackNova> arun, so, with wich values should i set them ?
<grul> i have a "serious" problem in xmms, i can't seem to focus the playlist without using my mouse, and my mouse is packed down in a bag :(
<arun> open a konsole and type 'ifconfig'
<Mr_Sonoma> alright setting up a kubuntu install for the wife (yesterday's xp install failed miserably because of a outdated usb card i didnt care to fight with) and im looking for input as to what packages are a have to have for some web browsing. obviously firefox, w32codecs, what else?
<grul> Mr_Sonoma, maybe flash
<Mr_Sonoma> ok firefox, w32codecs, flashplayer any other thoughts? im trying to make sure as i can that i set this machine up one time...not revisit it over and over...she emails, chats, and surfs web sometimes.
<BlackNova> arun, ? :D
<arun> BlackNova: did you see my earlier message? enter 'ifconfig' in a konsole
<BlackNova> arun, I though it was for someone else :p
<jtrz> sonoma-getautomatix
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> is there a difference when i install kde over ubuntu and brand new kubuntu installation
<Mr_Sonoma> ok what is automatix?
<arun> Mr_Sonoma: www.getautomatix.com
<jtrz> apt-get type of tool,with gui-privides restricted codecs,flash etc
<arun> Automatix is a graphical interface for automating the installation of the most commonly requested applications in Debian based Linux operating systems.
<jtrz> getautomatix.com
<stdin> !automatix | jtrz, arun, Mr_Sonoma
<ubotu> jtrz, arun, Mr_Sonoma: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jtrz> works well with 7.04
<Mr_Sonoma> hasan,  not really if you use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is pritty much like having just kubuntu when your in kde (although you still have your gnome apps loaded)
<ardchoille> !worksforme | jtrz
<ubotu> jtrz: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<BlackNova> arun, It shows me some information about networks
<BlackNova> arun, what should i do now ?
<Mr_Sonoma> ah i see what automatrix is...naww i know what we want i was just trying to make sure i didnt forget any plugins
<arun> BlackNova: see your ip address, etc
<hasan> Mr_Sonama: i try to open konqueror
<hasan> in fact in my prior installation when i click on f8 it could open a shell under the konq windows
* arun will be right back
<hasan> now it does not and i cant find any link for doing that
<stdin> hasan: is it not in the right-click menu, under actions?
<jtrz> uboto correct
<BlackNova> arun, http://i10.tinypic.com/67ed7xl.jpg
<Mr_Sonoma> hasan, you are wanting to open a terminal? or file browser/web browser?
<BlackNova> arun, di u see it ?
<jtrz> how to install gkismet in 7.04?
<dzero> one question how do i install nvidia drivers?
<Roey> hey all
<stdin> !nvidia | dzero
<ubotu> dzero: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> jtrz: probably by compiling it
<jtrz> no configure file,explain briefly
<jtrz> jump to make?
<stdin> jtrz: there should be a "README" file
<jtrz> thx
<jtrz> the obvious
<jtrz> thats got it
<ksivaji> is there anyone using  quanta here ?
<flyingtiger> i am not
<BlackNova> hi, how can connect to internet via vmware ? I have installed vmware on Windows XP
<stdin> BlackNova: looked at the VMware forums?
<BlackNova> a little, but did not found anything useful
<flyingtiger> isn't this a linux forum?
<underdog5004> indeed
<Mr_Sonoma> yes it is
<flyingtiger> why are we being asked questions about MS?
<Mr_Sonoma> just a guess but maybe you should ask your vmware question in #vmware...they may know more about it
<stdin> BlackNova: have you set the right network interface? i.e: NAT
<BlackNova> stdin, yes, i use NAT
<BlackNova> stdin, but i dont know whick ip,subnetmask,dhcp shoul i use
<stdin> I think you also need to install some TUN driver too
<stdin> what product/version of vmware ?
<BlackNova> workstation ace 6
<BlackNova> stdin, ?
<flyingtiger> BlackNova: check this web page, http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/win/connex_share_w2k.html for setting up vmware on Windows
<BlackNova> thx
<flyingtiger> yw
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<stdin> hi ksivaji
<ksivaji> how to remove a package along with config files
<stdin> ksivaji: apt-get --purge remove package
<stdin> ksivaji: or aptitude purge package, which ever you want :)
<ksivaji> apt-get remove --purge package is same as apt-get --purge remove package is it ?
<stdin> yeah, both should work
<stdin> --purge will only remove system config files, so any in $HOME will have to be manually removed
<thomas_tmc> hi
<thomas_tmc> having trouble changing default sound card
<thomas_tmc> asoundconf didnt work
<thomas_tmc> now it only shows the original default in list
<stdin> thomas_tmc: use "aplay -l" to get the name of the card you want to be default, then use "asoundconf set-default-card NameOfCard" to change it to the card you want
<thomas_tmc> i used asoundconf set-default-card Audigy with no luck
<stdin> did you logout and back in after you did that command?
<thomas_tmc> yes, i restarted
<thomas_tmc> i tried editing alsa-base
<thomas_tmc> no luck, switched back to original
<thomas_tmc> now only the original default shows in asoundconf list
<stdin> hmm
<thomas_tmc> i've restarted several times
<thomas_tmc> and used update-modules
<thomas_tmc> still won't show
<dzero> i have a problem installing nvidia drivers =/
<stdin> thomas_tmc: not sure then, I only have on card. you could try asking in #alsa maybe
<thomas_tmc> right on, thanks
<Mr_Sonoma> dzero what exactly is your problem?
<dzero> can i copy it here?
<dzero> cause there are many lines =/
<Mr_Sonoma> !pastebin | dzero
<ubotu> dzero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dzero> sorry i didnt see that
<dzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31771/
<dzero> so
<dzero> xd
<dzero> i run this command
<dzero> root@linux:/home/dzero# sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<jbrouhard> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> dzero: use the packages from ubuntu, not the one from nvidia.com
<jbrouhard> bah
<stdin> !nvidia | dzero
<ubotu> dzero: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbrouhard> Anyone know how to completely disable kwallet ?  It's annoying the crap outta me
<dzero> i saw the ubotu
<dzero> but i dont know a lot of english to read them =/
<dzero> i speak spanish ..
<stdin> dzero: well, there is a spanish channel
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jbrouhard> heh
<dzero> oh ok
<dzero> =P
<dzero> thanks
<dzero> lol
<dzero> that is a bot?
<jbrouhard> How do I disable kwallet completely, or is that impossible ?
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dzero> lol
<stdin> jbrouhard: not sure, try asking in #kde or on of the kubuntu devs in #kubuntu-devs
<dzero> who know how to put off the X server?
<Mr_Sonoma> have you tried going into the kwallet setup and deselecting enable kde wallet sub systems jbrouhard
<jbrouhard> Mr_Sonoma: i can't even find the kwallet set up in Feisty ...
<Mr_Sonoma> jbrouhard, do you have a open wallet in your system tray now?
<jbrouhard> no
<stdin> dzero: like i said, DO NOT use the nvidia.com driver, if you don't know how to stop the X server, then you won't know how to maintain the driver. use the ubuntu packages
<dzero> ok
<dzero> i fouynd the
<dzero> ubuntu packages
<dzero> i will send u a screen
<jbrouhard> lemme see what I can do about kwallet..
<jbrouhard> i think i got it
<jbrouhard> thanks for reminding me :)
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm im looking for where else you could do it. i know if you have an open wallet you can right click on the icon in the sys tray and select configure wallet
<stdin> dzero: what card do you have?
<dzero> GeForce FX 5200
<stdin> dzero: ok, close adept, open konsole and put in "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" then do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<dzero> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<dzero> ok
<dzero> just 4 mb O.o?
<stdin> yeah
<dzero> it isnt more easier do "sudo su" and then u can write all commands without "sudo" at the first?
<stdin> dzero: no, it'd be easier to do "sudo -i", but there there are only 2 commands, no point in doing either
<dzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31772/
<dzero> it is installed? o.o'
<stdin> dzero: yeah
<dzero> YEI
<holycow> is gksudo related to a particular desktop environment ... ie kde?
<holycow> err gnome
<dzero> i need to restart or smthing?
<stdin> dzero: yeah, if you don't see X after you restart, and you only have text login. boot into recovery mode and run " cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf " that will restore it
<dzero> ok i will copy the commands
<stdin> dzero: that's if it dose not work
<stdin> dzero: don't do it yet
<dzero> yes
<stdin> holycow: well, gksudo is written in GTK, kdesu is written in Qt
<dzero> i know
<dzero> i will make it if later of the restart i have only the login box [first rr and restore] 
<holycow> aha!
<holycow> ithought so, thank you
<punto> wtf is 'artsd'? it's using all of my cpu
<stdin> don't know, artsd is the sound server
<dzero> i will restart
<dzero> cya later =)
<stdin> ok :)
<punto> I keep killing it and it comes back
<stdin> punto: yes, because it's the sound server, it starts when a sound plays in KDE
<punto> there's nothing playing sound as far as I know
<punto> still, it should need 100% of the cpu to play sound
<stdin> it should settle down after a while
<dzero> it worked
<dzero> i think =)
<punto> yeah, it settled once I did 'chmod 0 /usr/bin/artsd'
<stdin> punto: not the best idea
<Kr4t05> This is what happens when you apply the mentality of a Windows-user to Linux.
<Kr4t05> "Well, it doesn't work... So, rather then spend the time actually troubleshooting it, I'll just keep it from running all together."
<Kr4t05> Good luck with that...
<punto> actually I went to the kde menu and checkd some option to stop running the sound server, but it kept running
<_beata_> I say, 'Oy'.
<stdin> O_o
<_beata_> I'm having trouble with firefox on my Feisty workstation.
<stdin> define "trouble"
<dzero> apt-get install firefox
<dzero> easy =P
<arun> um when i run kgmailnotifier from the terminal, it exits after i close konsole. is there any way to run it without the konsole always open
<stdin> arun: run it from the "Run Command" dialog or from the KMenu
<arun> stdin: how do i run it from the kmenu
<stdin> arun: there should be an entry in there
<arun> nope
<arun> i'll just install kcheckgmail instead
<stdin> arun: you can just make an entry
<arun> stdin: please tell me how?
<stdin> arun: right click the KMenu icon, click Menu Editor, click the section you want it in and go to File  New Item
<arun> thanks, works
<arun> the script doesn't seem to be working though.. it says 'connection failed'
<arun> oh works now after i typed that
<arun> ha
<arun> stdin: which windeco do you use?
<stdin> right now I'm just using kwin
<arun> no i mean what window decoration theme?
<stdin> Plastic
<stdin> *PlastiK
<ksivaji>  how to restore the default setting of a package (quanta)
<Mr_Sonoma> how would i access another computer on my network from konsole?
<stdin> ksivaji: remove the users settings, probably in ~/.quanta (or something)
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: access how?
<ksivaji> ok
<Mr_Sonoma> access the hd
<Mr_Sonoma> do i need to do a remote login or something?
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: depends on how you want to access it. (samba/ssh/nfs/http/ftp,etc)
<Mr_Sonoma> secure shell would work
<stdin> you'd have to have the other computer running sshd
<Mr_Sonoma> ok
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: you could install the sshd server on the other PC and then "mount" the server with the package "sshfs" (with fuse), it's nice and secure too :)
<Mr_Sonoma> alright i'll google on that and play with it. if i have more questions i'll be back =)
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks
<luca> hi everyone
<pag> hello
<luca> I am reconfiguring my xorg file and I have some doubts about the mouse section
<luca> as I have a touchpad
<luca> can someone help me please?
<stdin> luca: you can select anything there, the touchpad will be just "detected"
<backtick> hi all, i installed the packages of kde 4 alpha 2 and am trying to setup a full session.. i followed the instructihttp://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php but startkde failes with ".: 85: Can't open /home/backtick/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig"ons at
<backtick> ** followed the instructions at
<backtick> any idea what startupconfig is?
<stdin> backtick: best place to ask is #kubuntu-devel
<backtick> ok thanks
<Lupo> ciao
<ScarFreewill> if I click to install speedcrunch it says breakinstall
<vzduch> ?
<ScarFreewill> !info speedcrunch
<ubotu> speedcrunch: high precision calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 672 kB
<wepiha> Hi there. for an unknown reason the 'Current Local Timezone has changed from 'Pacific/NZ' to 'America/New York'. even trying to change this using the kcmshell kde-clock.desktop command the setting remains the same
<stdin> wepiha: tried "sudo tzselect" ?
<wepiha> stdin: no change to the kde-clock
<adenicio> stdin: do u know how to make kubuntu stop asking for your password?it's a kind of anoying
<stdin> wepiha: hmm, is the clock wrong?
<stdin> adenicio: you mean for admin tasks ?
<adenicio> stdin: yes
<wepiha> stdin: if I run `date` I get 'Sun Jul 29 05:56:50 EDT 2007' -- this should be more like 'Sun Jul 29 21:56:50 NZST 2007'
<wepiha> really strange :s
<adenicio> stdin: they say u could modifie the txt passw but i cant even open it
<stdin> wepiha: hmm
<wepiha> stdin: indeed. my initial thoughts were kde-clocks ability to display other timezones... alas it seems the local timezone has been overridden elsewhere...
<stdin> wepiha: what does "cat /etc/timezone" say?
<wepiha> stdin: 'Pacific/Auckland%'
<wepiha> stdin: I might try something I learnt in windoze land... reboot.
<stdin> it may work, who knows :p
<Prophezy> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wepiha> stdin: woop woop all normal
<stdin> heh, well as long as it works :)
<wepiha> stdin: thanls. now all I need to do is discover why beryl no longer works... heh
<stdin> good luck with that :P
<Prophezy> hmm... its seems, that wireless installation on kubuntus is hard :(
<MaTiAz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adenicio> stdin: u know how to activat the universe etc?because i dont see adept on my feisty
<pag> !universe | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> adenicio: it should be active already in feisty
<arun> adenicio: what do you mean you don't see adept
<adenicio> arun: i see only add/remove programme
<adenicio> arun: is that it?
<stdin> adenicio: it's in System -> Adept Manager
<adenicio> stdin: lol i feel shame lol it got so many things i didnt see it
<adenicio> :-P
<stdin> :)
<MaTiAz> I have a cool Intel Core 2 Duo sticker on my computer front panel now :D
<BlackNova> hi, I have a problem with my DVD in kubuntu
<arun> adenicio: you can launch programs just by pressing alt+space and typing a few letters of the program name
<BlackNova> Kubuntu does not detect my DVD :(
<adenicio> BlackNova: maybe because your dvd sucks :-P JOKIN
<adenicio> BlackNova: DID u go to disk & filesystem?
<adenicio> BlackNova: to see if it there?
<adenicio> arun: sick i didnt know that
<BlackNova> whan i mount it to another folder it works ! but /media/cdrom0 does not work !!!
<stdin> BlackNova: what's the error?
<BlackNova> there no error
<BlackNova> it dows not show the files on the DVD
<stdin> BlackNova: have you tried mounting it manually, "mount /media/cdrom0" and check for errors?
<BlackNova> yes, when i do that it works well
<BlackNova> but i dont want to do that
<BlackNova> why it doesnt work Automatically ?
<runlevelten> OK, this is an extremely bizarre experience. I put Life Of Brian on, and it's all in Deutsch.
<stdin> BlackNova: no clue, that's the command the system runs
<vzduch> runlevelten: better switch the language then, the German synchronization is essentially cr*p ;)
<runlevelten> Yeah I know.. couldn't help watching it for a bit though.
* runlevelten was a bit troubled.
<adenicio> runlevelten: wa is life of brian? a game?if yes?is it good?
<stdin> adenicio: http://imdb.com/title/tt0079470/
<adenicio> stdin: where do u see where to activat universe multiverse?
<stdin> adenicio: in Adept, go to File -> Manage Repositories
<adenicio> stdin: ok now how do i add to my source list?
<adenicio> links
<stdin> adenicio: go to the 3rd party tab and add them tere
<adenicio> i did that  it went so fast i didnt even know if it work
<stdin> if you don't see errors then it worked
<arun> :)
<BlackNova> how can i install Kubuntu DVD programs ?
<[1] BlackNova> sorry
<adenicio> stdin: how do u modify source list manualy i enter a wrong thing now it giving me errors
<stdin> adenicio: press Alt-F2 and type in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Prophezy> hmm... where can i see, why my network program don starts?
<Prophezy> i click on it, but nothing happens
<adenicio> stdin: ok
<adenicio> stdin: it look like u know a lot of tings u know how to install vlc the easy way?im on there website i just find the prob i had with my conection y i coulndt surf.now i can but i dont understand much about this add line to source list to use vlc etc
<adenicio> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<vzduch> adenicio: sudo apt-get install vlc
<MaTiAz> Hey, do the current nvidia drivers work fine with 8800 series?
<vzduch> no need to add an extra line to the sources for that
<Prophezy> !sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Prophezy> !PSQL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> adenicio: sudo apt-get install vlc
<RurouniJ> Howdy all, don't suppose anyone knows of any FTPS site on the net? (I was thinking maybe one of the kubuntu distro sites...)
<stdin> adenicio: the package is in the repositories already
<adenicio> stdin: ???wa is the dif with admin and sudo
<ledemente> Hi, I'm attempting to set up the KTorrent Web Control plugin - but I encountered this error: Php executable isn't in default path, please enter the path manually
<stdin> adenicio: there isn't one, sudo gives you admin rights
<adenicio> ok
<stdin> ledemente: you need to installed php4 probably (or maybe php5)
<ledemente> I have.
<ledemente> Unless the problem is PHP5 (perhaps it thinks it should be PHP4?)
<stdin> ledemente: it should work with both
<stdin> maybe it's looking for /usr/bin/php
<ledemente> No such file.
<stdin> ledemente: try "ln -s /usr/bin/php5 /usr/bin/php"
<backtick> ledemente: php5 installs a /usr/bin/php as well
<backtick> try "--reinstall"ing it
<ledemente> There is no folder under bin with the string "php" in it.
<stdin> it's not a folder
<backtick> try $ whereis php
<ledemente> Sorry, I meant to type file
<Ace2016> locate php?
<ledemente> waaah!
<ledemente> It's there now.
<Ace2016> or go into synaptic and right click on it and look at the files installed
<backtick> Ace2016: the apt:/ kio is faster for such task
<backtick> try apt:/search?php in konqueror
<backtick> (apt:/show?php5 will show the package)
<Ace2016> backtick: yes your right, its is much better, thanks
<ledemente> I found it. But it doesn't seem to be what Ktorrent was looking for.
<tfreire> hi all, I am looking for some advice... I want to install apache FOP on kubuntu, but looks like it's not on the official repositories. is there an alternative?
<tfreire> not counting installing by hand, of course
<ledemente> FOP?
<tfreire> I will install if I have to, but if someone has it prepackaged...
<Ace2016> backtick: how do i get it to install from apt:/
<backtick> AFAIK, you can't, I use apt-get in a terminal
<Ace2016> :/
<Ace2016> that sucks! someone went to all the trouble of creating this and didn't link it with apt??? why on earth not!
<backtick> the kio needs a few improvements indeed
<Ace2016> it could have been useful as a package manager because the layout is sooo much better than all other package managers
<ledemente> backtick: /usr/X11R6/bin/php /usr/bin/X11/php and /usr/bin/php don't seem to work...
<tfreire> it's a xsl-fo parser, it can output in html, pdf rtf, xml, txt...
<backtick> the trick is finding what ktorrent is looking for
<tfreire> part of the apache foundation XML stuff
<ledemente> I realised that.
<Ace2016> what does ktorrent want with php?
<ledemente> It's a web interface plugin.
<Ace2016> ok i use azureus for everything torrent related
<ledemente> Designed to allow me to control my downloads from over the Interwebs. : )
<ledemente> Ace2016: great...
<Ace2016> its taking ages to copy 56gb :(
<backtick> ledemente: seems like a bug in ktorrent http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1704&highlight=php+web
<arun> ledemente: somewhat like the utorrent web function?
<Ace2016> i wish one hard drive manufacturor would just forget about increasing space and go for speed!
<ledemente> arun: um, yeah.
<arun> ledemente: nice
<backtick> Ace2016: google for "hdparm"
<balint> hi, I've a question: why can't i switch to tty1 then back to x? if i press ctrl+alt+f1, it works fine, i can login, etc. but if i would like to change back to x (ctrl+alt+f7), the display is gone, no screen. how can i fix it? (it was the same problem @ suse, now kubuntu)
<Ace2016> backtick: done all the tweaks already, doesn't help when the disk that is reading is an old slow drive
<backtick> i see
<ledemente> arun: yeah, it's going to be pretty useful... if it works -___-
<backtick> balint: sometimes it's on f9..
<Ace2016> hold ctrl + alt and then keep pressing all the F keys from 1 to 12
<Ace2016> then you'll find it for sure or realise its broken, either way mystery sovled
<balint> backtick, yeah, but if i'm in ctrl+alt+f1, if i press ctrl+alt+f7, screen is gone, i can't get back even to tty1
<balint> backtick, i think this would be a bug or something (i had the some problem is opensuse aswell)
<backtick> balint: do you release the crtl + alt  keys each time you switch?
<balint> backtick, yep ;)
<balint> i can switching between f1-f6 i guess, but if f7, then it's gone. nothing to do (the system is running, because i can restart it with ctrl+alt+del, but no display/screen)
<Ace2016> balint: try without releasing, and if you get stuck in tty, try loggin in, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart see if that works, but it will kill your session
<Ace2016> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<balint> Ace2016, i'll give a change to it
<marckie> hello!
<marckie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<marckie> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<marckie> how do we read and write in NTFS partition?
<rotem> hello, i'm having trouble installing a lexmark printer no kubuntu can anyone help me?
<llutz> !ntfs-5 | marckie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !ntfs-3 | marckie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balint_> back
<balint_> it doesn't working
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | marckie
<ubotu> marckie: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<marckie> I see...
<marckie> Will try to adept that.
<adenicio> stop playing with the bot
<balint_> Ace2016, it still doesn't working
<carbon_monoxide> Hi
<balint_> Ace2016, the screen is frozen if i try to change back to F7, and i tried the kde-restarting, but dunno i was successfull or not
<carbon_monoxide> I have installed a new libasound2.deb which requires libc6 2.5-5
<carbon_monoxide> but I'm using Feisty
<carbon_monoxide> now I got dependency problem and have no sound
<carbon_monoxide> how can I install elder libsound2 package?
<stdin> !info libsound2
<ubotu> Package libsound2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> carbon_monoxide: what's the package name?
<stdin> carbon_monoxide: you mean libasound2 ?
<carbon_monoxide> stdin: libasound2_1.0.14-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<carbon_monoxide> stdin: ya I got typing mistakes, sorry
<ledemente> backtick: am I to assume it simply does not work?
<stdin> carbon_monoxide: fesist version is 1.0.13-1ubuntu5, so "sudo apt-get install libasound2=1.0.13-1ubuntu5" should work
<carbon_monoxide> stdin: thanks a lot!
<stdin> carbon_monoxide: no problem
<carbon_monoxide> stdin: does apt-get autoclean work if I want remove the libasound2 package I had installed?
<stdin> carbon_monoxide: no, autoclean only handles the apt cache, in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<stdin> carbon_monoxide: unless you added a repo to your sources.list and installed with that
<backtick> ledemente: well i just tried it, and it works fine!!
<ledemente> Bah!
<ledemente> I'm running Ubuntu, not Kubuntu... but it shouldn't make a difference.
<backtick> try reinstalling php
<backtick> $ sudo apt-get install php5 --reinstall
<Ace2016> give up and use azureus
<venom> bonjour
<Ace2016> hi
<venom> ya po une liste d' irc ??
<pag> !fr | venom
<ubotu> venom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ace2016> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* koalalorenzo  assente.
<Ace2016> i found this if you want to run a php server which manages your torrents http://www.torrentflux.com/
<carbon_monoxide> stdin: thanks alot!
* Silent_G is back (gone 08:32:57)
<Ace2016> its strange how much performance suffers without the nvidia driver
<yeniklasor> I opened knotes, and select from tray minimine all notes, then my windows crashed. Windows don't have any button(close,minimize) and title now. How can I restart it without closing sessision?
<stdin> yeniklasor: were you using compiz/beryl?
<yeniklasor> no it is fresh install
<yeniklasor> didnt install anything
<lazz0> yeniklasor,ctrl+backspace?
<stdin> yeniklasor: ok, try pressing alt-f2 and type in "kwin --replace" (without quotes)
<yeniklasor> it is closing sessision :(
<yeniklasor> ok
<backtick> Ace2016: because the rendering gets done by "software" not on card ..
<yeniklasor> alt-f2 not responding
<stdin> hmm
<yeniklasor> is it ctrl alt f2 ?
<stdin> yeniklasor: no, can you open konsole?
<yeniklasor> yes
<yeniklasor> ok trying it
<Ace2016> backtick: well could the software hurry it up a bit?
<yeniklasor> stdin : oh thanks life saver it worked
<stdin> :)
<Ace2016> cpu isn't even maxed :?
<Ace2016> how do i increase the framerate?
<backtick> Ace2016: : it's subject to scheduling, cpu/memory availability, etc
<backtick> the card has it's own GPU and memory
<backtick> and the official driver makes most of them
<Ace2016> ok i'll install the nvidia driver
<Ace2016> i'm using nv at the mo
<backtick> i hate that blob driver too (being propreitary and so,) but unfortunately it's the only option for me now
<kaminix> Anyone know if the Network Manager has improved in the new Ubuntu? The wifi part.
<stdin> kaminix: which "new ubuntu" feisty or gutsy?
<kaminix> The comming one, Gutsy?
<stdin> it's mostly the same, so far. still uses networkmanager
<kaminix> A newer version perhaps?
<stdin> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<stdin> 1:0.2~r686534-0ubuntu1 in gutsy
<kaminix> Maybe some improvements then. :)
<ledemente> Okay, I just moved a downloaded after it was finished and deleted some extra files I didn't need and Ktorrent DELETED the WHOLE THING.
<MaTiAz> lol
<ledemente> chutup. It's not funny. :'(
<MaTiAz> Sorry, I couldn't resist
<MaTiAz> But I feel your pain, same thing has happened to me too
<MaTiAz> Not on ktorrent though
<marckie> I dont use Ktorrent
<marckie> I use Azureus...
<ledemente> ...
<ledemente> GREAAAT!
<marckie> Its much better... IMHO
<ledemente> That fixes everything.
<adenicio> stdin: i got the vlc up an running.but only vlc plays my video n mp3 etc.how do i get amerok an kaffein to play the same extention?
<ledemente> MaTiAz: *hug*
* marckie pokes everyone!
* Admiral_Chicago ducks
<stdin> adenicio: you need "libxine-extracodecs" to play mp3 in amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> marckie: azureus is a p2p client, ktorrent used the bit torrent protocol
* backtick despises software patents
<marckie> azureus uses torrent too...
<MaTiAz> Meh, I should install Kubuntu on this new machine but I can't be arsed right now lol
<marckie> actually its torrent and not p2p
<Admiral_Chicago> marckie: you are correct, i've been up all night and not thinking...
<MaTiAz> :)
<marckie> no probz admiral...
<marckie> i use azureus as its much cleaner and easier to use.
<adenicio> stdin: how do u aply the change in adept for the libxine-extracodecs to install?
<marckie> it also gives you the option to see the download bar of 1 or more of your downloads...
<stdin> adenicio: press apply
<adenicio> stdin: befor it wasnt highlighted it playing games with me
<marckie> does anybody here uses beryl?
<attunix> if i download kde 4 alpha and install it, could i select kde 3 from the "sessions" menu?
<attunix> marckie: #beryl or #ubuntu-effects could help you :)
<backtick> attunix: yes you can
<attunix> backtick: thanks :)
<stdin> attunix: I assume you mean "select kde 4 from the "sessions" menu" ?
<backtick> he ran away because i link him/her to the instructions
<marckie> i thought it was pre installed in Feisty?
<simplex> hi
<marckie> hi simplex
<marckie> i thought it was pre installed in Feisty?
<simplex> is there anyone knows how i could install new applications to kubuntu ?
<marckie> the beryl thing?
<backtick> marckie: it's compize, and in ubuntu not kubuntu (i think)
<backtick> s/compize/compiz
<marckie> so that's why...
<marckie> I was wondering why i dont have beryl
<backtick> you can still install it though
<thoreauputic> marckie: beryl is in the feisty repos
<stdin> simplex: KMenu > System > Adept Manager
<marckie> Ok...
<backtick> or $ sudo apt-get install beryl-kde
<marckie> well has anybody used it (beryl) already?
<marckie> coz I have it installed in OpenSuse but it wqas crappy...
<backtick> marckie: i did for sometime
<MaTiAz> Works fine
<marckie> I hope its not in Kubuntu...
<backtick> not much ram so, so i disabled it
<marckie> how much does it need?
<backtick> i don't remember really
<marckie> I see...
<marckie> Thanks for the infor still
<marckie> information that is...
<backtick> np
<marckie> ty
<marckie> Im waiting for my updates to finish...
<MaTiAz> I ran beryl fine with 1GB of RAM (400MHz DDR) and Geforce 6200
<MaTiAz> Well
<marckie> Ill be installing the nvidia driver next...
<marckie> Wow! Nice Video Card
<MaTiAz> The GFX card was so horrible that a few windows with wobbly windows on made it cough :|
<marckie> Is it stable?
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<MaTiAz> But Geforce 6200 is probably the cheapest video card you can find nowadays, so it's not nice
<MaTiAz> But I have a 8800GTS now :D
<marckie> Well here in my place its still not that cheap..
<lparry> I have had compiz fusion working reasonably okay on a geforce go 5200 (64mb) ram, without wobbly windows
<lparry> but suffer from the black window bug
<marckie> Anyhows, how bout Karamba?
<lparry> Karamba?
<lparry> what about it?
<marckie> Have you used it as well?
<marckie> I wanna try these out in my Kubuntu...
<MaTiAz> I tested Karamba once, it was ok
<marckie> Im afraid I might stumble mid way...
<MaTiAz> Runs fine of course
<marckie> Ahhh... Ok that's 2 down...
<marckie> Lastly, what Dock do you use?
<lparry> Karamba, I don't use it not into all that widget stuff
<lparry> ...until plasma comes :P
<marckie> I tried Kib-dock...
<marckie> But it was so...so...so... unstable in my System so I dropped it...
<attunix> feisty-backports is the kde 4 package, right?
<marckie> What's Plasma?
<lparry> the big thing for kde 4
<marckie> I see...
<marckie> I'll check that out..
<lparry> basically manages all the desktop stuff, from taskbar to applets and desktop
<fubaki> hey guys! if i want to switch into the "Monitor & Display" configuration in the system settings it crashes (signal 11)
<lparry> have a look at some of the screencasts, progress is going very well
<attunix> I'm trying to upgrade to KDE 4 alpha, but I need help. I'm in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<stdin> attunix: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<attunix> stdin: i'm there :P
<stdin> attunix: heh :p
<stdin> attunix: what's the problem ?
<fubaki> there's something with "libXrandr" or something else in the backtrace, any ideas?
<attunix> stdin: i'm confused as to whether feisty-backports is the package i should be installing or if it's kde4base-dev :S
<stdin> attunix: feisty-backports is the repository, not the package
<attunix> stdin: i see. i've already enabled that. what packages should i be isntalling?
<stdin> attunix: like it says, kde4base-dev
<attunix> ok
<attunix> stdin: then i'll be able to switch back and forth between KDE 3 and 4, right?
<stdin> attunix: almost, you'll have to copy and edit one of the files first.
<AlwaysConfused56> anybody heard whats up with openoffice i can't get it to run anymore
<attunix> stdin: what files?
<stdin> attunix: the one it says on the instructions
<attunix> ok
<vzduch> AlwaysConfused56: what should be up w/ it?
<stdin> attunix: as a warning, KDE4 isn't exactly usable right now
<attunix> what do you mean? "not exactly usable"? :P
<attunix> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<attunix> export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4
<attunix> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH       <<<Should I run these in terminal?
<AlwaysConfused56> it loads the splash screen the bar go's across then just stops at the end it was working last week?
<attunix> AlwaysConfused56: you could try using KOffice :) it has more features
<stdin> attunix: well, it's not really usable, you'll see, just follow the instructions
<attunix> ok... :P
<attunix> stdin:
<attunix> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<attunix> export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4
<attunix> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH       <<<Should I run these in terminal?
<AlwaysConfused56> will that write excell format
<lparry> attunix: why have you installed kde4, on the base filesystem?
<stdin> attunix: where else :p yes, in konsole
<attunix> AlwaysConfused56: I believe so.
<lparry> or did you use a package?
<AlwaysConfused56> kool i'll try that
<attunix> lparry: package
<lparry> ah right, that's fine
<stdin> lparry: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<vzduch> attunix: to my knowledge KOffice's ODF support is still _very_ buggy.. at least w/ 1.5.x I couldn't get my OTT files (letter templates) to open w/ KOffice
<wonko__> oh noes! i think i encountered a circular dependency. apt keeps having problems installing/configuring these three packages: acpid, acpi-support, powermanagement-interface.
<attunix> can i just directly upgrade to gutsy? :S
<attunix> before release?
<lparry> yeah the beta will be coming soon anyways, but sometime I need to come around to compiling it (just swtiched from gentoo)
<stdin> attunix: you *can*, but that doesn't mean you should
<attunix> :P
<wonko__> if i want to "dpkg --configure acpid", it says "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<wonko__> probably not dependency problem, sry. can somebody help please?
<wonko__> the others ( acpi-support and powermanagement-interface won't configure as they complain that acpid is not configured yet
<Hirvinen> !away | backtick
<ubotu> backtick: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<attunix> Hirvinen how do you return from away?
<stdin> attunix: /back
<attunix> ok
<Hirvinen> attunix: Usually in irc clients /away with no parameters ends the away.
<adenicio> stdin: i install in adept 3ddesktop but how do i use it?and when adept finish download something an try to install it it give me an error around 16% but it still works,weird
<attunix> /back
<attunix> how do i return from away
<attunix> yay!
<attunix> i'm back! :D
<stdin> attunix: i can't say about the error unless I know what it is, and I have never used 3ddesktop
<backtick> thanks Hirvinen
<stdin> opps
<stdin> that's to adenicio
<adenicio> stdin: ok
<adenicio> stdin: i install 3dchess it's not in game
<stdin> adenicio: try running "3dchess" from the Run Command dialog
<attunix> i'm gonna try out kde 4 now.
<attunix> cheerio!
<stdin> adenicio: sometimes you need to logout and back it to see menu entrys
<adenicio> stdin: ok
<wonko__> ok, i found the fix
<wonko__> i first killall'd hald, then /etc/init.d/acpid stop, and finally dpkg --configure -a
<wonko__> as a mixture of two workarounds for this bug
<wonko__> ...just in case someone in here has the same problem
<attunix> I tried installing kde 4, but apparently nothing happpened :(
<attunix> how can i just upgrade to gutsy?
<stdin> attunix: elaborate on "nothing happened"
<attunix> stdin: it's still kde3 nothing changed; konqueror is still the file manager, etc
<stdin> attunix: yes? did you choose kde4?
<attunix> stdin: in the login screen, i selected sessions and there was only "KDE" - no "KDE 4" or "KDE 3" (well, along with Gnome, failsafe terminal, etc.)
<stdin> attunix: read the instructions
<stdin> attunix: you need to MAKE the entry
<attunix> oh. i see.
<attunix> :P woopss
<marckie> how do i edit grub?
<arun> how do i connect to multiple servers using konversation?
<Hobbsee> arun: hit f2
<marckie> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hobbsee> marckie: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<marckie> aren't there NY7 GUI?
<marckie> I mean gui
<stdin> Hobbsee: sources.list??
<arun> Hobbsee: Nice
<arun> I remember my Windows using days, when I had to open multiple mirc windows
<marckie> can i change the background of grub as well?
<Hobbsee> stdin: er, /boot/grub/menu.list, sorry
<Hobbsee> marckie: apt-cache search grub splash
<marckie> i see...
<marckie> ty
<attunix> How do I "edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the three export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4."?
<Ace2016> marckie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 ???
<stdin> attunix: open the file and edit the "Name=" part
<attunix> ok
<sam1337>  when I start an opengl application such as ut2004, torcs and glxgears with compiz, nvidia driver and aiglx enabled the application crashes and restarts my x. does anybody know what the problem may be? I've already tried reinstalling my graphics driver.
<attunix> stdin: where in startkde should ai put the three export lines?
<attunix> before #!/bin/sh or after it?
<stdin> attunix: after
<marckie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<attunix> stdin: immediately after, right?
<attunix> i just wanna make sure :P
<stdin> attunix: doesn't matter, after the "#DEFAULT KDE STARTUP SCRIPT ( KDE-3.91 )" part is fine
<attunix> ok
<attunix> do I put a space after the hash or not? #export..... vs. # export....
<ekrengel> how do i install these splash themes?
<ekrengel> in system settings it looks for a ksplash theme
<ekrengel> and all i have is theme.rc files
<stdin> attunix: you don't put a #
<attunix> oh
<attunix> ok
<attunix> does this look good?:
<attunix> #!/bin/sh
<attunix> #
<attunix> #  DEFAULT KDE STARTUP SCRIPT ( KDE-3.91 )
<attunix> #
<attunix> #
<attunix> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<attunix> export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4
<attunix> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<attunix> # When the X server dies we get a HUP signal from xinit. We must ignore it
<attunix> # because we still need to do some cleanup.
<attunix> trap 'echo GOT SIGHUP' HUP
<attunix> etc...etc....
<stdin> !paste | attunix
<ubotu> attunix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<attunix> sorry :S
<stdin> attunix: and yes, that's ok
<attunix> ok. thank you
<Apollo1> In KDE: how come after setting _all_ fonts to font-size 14 or above in the system settings, there are still some programs whose fonts are way smaller than 12 pts??? How can I change this?
<Ace2016> once you export something, how do you unexport them???
<attunix> i'm gonna test kde 4 now. thanks for your help, stdin :)
<stdin> Ace2016: export -n
<RurouniJ> stdin: I am most impressed; you have the patience of a saint.
<Ace2016> does the unexport everything?
<stdin> RurouniJ: heh :)
<Apollo1> Because it's hurting my eyes :(
<stdin> Ace2016: you put the name of the variable after
<stdin> Ace2016: you can also use "unset VARIABLE"
<sam1337>  when I start an opengl application such as ut2004, torcs and glxgears with compiz, nvidia driver and aiglx enabled the application crashes and restarts my x. does anybody know what the problem may be? I've already tried reinstalling my graphics driver.
<Ace2016> unset worked
<backtick> grr not all kde 4 alpha 2 was packaged
<backtick> okular and kdegraphics are outdated (alpha 1)
<Ace2016> sam1337: logout, at the login screen press alt+n, then login at the konsole, run X & DISPLAY=:0 ut2004 play and when you finish run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sam1337> Ace2016 I don't want to have to do that everytime I want to play the game
<Ace2016> oh when you finish ut2004 you'll have to exit it and then press ctrl+shift+backspace
<Ace2016> sam1337: thats what i have to, but i use xgl+beryl
<sam1337> Ace2016 I know that my problem has a solution because I used to be able to play ut2004 before but now I can't a few months later
<sam1337> Ace2016 im hoping that somebody could tell me something that's needed in my xorg.conf to fix it
<sam1337> im googling like mad atm
<attunix> i've done sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. how do i remove gnome and all the gnome apps?
<stdin> attunix: try "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" or "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop"
<attunix> stdin: thanks.
<sam1337> removing ubuntu-desktop won't remove gnome
<attunix> sam1337: how do i do it then?
<sam1337> sudo apt-get remove whatever you want
<attunix> ok
<sam1337> you shouldn't of installed so much stuff if you didn't want it
<martijn> how can i find out what wifi chip i got?
<stdin> sam1337: that's what aptitude/autoremove do
<stdin> martijn: lspci
<sam1337> stdin I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed yet autoremove won't remove any of the gnome applications
<sam1337> I don't have any of the *-desktop packages installed
<stdin> sam1337: does aptitude ?
<martijn> stdin: ethernet controller or network controller?
<stdin> martijn: umm, could be either
<sam1337> does apt what?
<stdin> sam1337: aptitude, you can't be 1337 if you don't know aptitude :p
<martijn> damn, wifi worked some kernel version ago, but since some months it failed to connect
<sam1337> I know aptitude
<sam1337> you asked me 'does aptitude?'
<sam1337> I only picked 1337 because sam gave me name stealing messages or somnething
<sam1337> so I picked the first thing that came to my head
<stdin> sam1337: "<sam1337> stdin I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed yet autoremove won't remove any of the gnome applications" "<stdin> does aptitude" "<sam1337> does apt what?"
<sam1337> I like 2 abb things
<sam1337> I can't seem to get opengl applications such as ut2004 and glxgears to work with compiz fusion :(
<backtick> sam1337: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<arun> my kwin crashed
<arun> i didnt know it could do that
<backtick> it should restart itself automatically
<arunkale> no i had to restart x
<sam1337> kwin --replace should bring it back
<arunkale> how was i supposed to type kwin --replace
<arunkale> none of the keyboard shortcuts were working
<arunkale> and i couldn't type anything
<stdin> arunkale: was the kmenu there ?
<arunkale> stdin: nope
<stdin> then it wasn't just kwin that crashed
<sam1337> the whole of kde crashed?
<stdin> well the kmenu is in kicker
<stdin> so at least kwin and kicker both crashed
<sam1337> kicked and kwin crashed at the exact same time.... how odd
<backtick> Ace2016: http://lpnotfr.free.fr/kde-apt.shtml .. read the bottom section
<Ace2016> no just kicker crashed
<Ace2016> i found out what did it in the end
<Ace2016> it was kbfx, removing it fixed the problem
<Ace2016> i later installed an older version to get around this, it was very annoying!
<arunkale> save the cheerleader
<savetheWorld> she's safe thanks.. :-)
<stdin> huh?
<arunkale> :)
<stdin> mmmmk :p
<arunkale> anyone here tried out parallels for linux?
<combo> hi, can some1 help with    http://wklej.org/id/a3ede15529    when i'm trying to run any program via Console i'm getting THAT information ?! how can fix it ?
<pag> !baddevice | combo
<ubotu> combo: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<combo> ubotu: thanks a lot ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a lot ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pag> combo, ubotu's a bot ;)
<combo> pag, i can see it now ;P
<combo> hehe
<combo> i was just wondering - how ubotu can write so fast on keyboard :D
<combo> but he knows very much :)
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<arunkale> does anyone here use adobe illustrator?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ok then... so I'll remove this repo from my sources.list
<Roey> gnomefreak:  at any rate, thank you again so much
<scott__> can someone help me with beryl... i keep getting "No GLXFBConfig for Depth 32"
<sveweck> Hi. When I plug in my external USB HDD, KDE pops up a "now what?" dialog where I choose "open". Then nothing happens. Any hints?
<sveweck> (I didn't have luck with manual mounting either, as I don't know which device file I need. sda* don't seem to be it)
<scott__> check dmesg when you plug it in
<scott__> can anyone help me with beryl... i'm getting "No GLXFBConfig for Depth 32" and the top of the window dissapears
<jacob> i'm new to linux, can somebody teach me how to install quicktime4linux-2.0.0-src.tar.bz2?
<jacob> can somebody tell me what to do to install quicktime4linux-2.0.0-src.tar.bz2
<sveweck> scott__: thanks :) turned out it's sdb1 - now mounted successfully. Any idea why KDE's way doesn't work anyway?
<Ace2016> jacob: are you trying to watch a quicktime file?
<sveweck> scott__: try #compiz-fusion
<scott__> ive never tried mounting a harddrive i just know how to find that info out cause i always do that with my ipod
<jacob> i want to see movie trailers with firefox at trailers.apple.com
<arunkale> jacob: you dont need quicktime for that
<scott__> try just downloading them and run it in mplayer
<arunkale> just install mplayer-plugin
<jacob> how do i install mplayer-plugin?
<jacob> apt-get install mplayer?
<arunkale> no no
<sveweck> scott__: ok, thanks
<ele>  http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2650/kubuntublackwhitepi0.jpg  nice :=)
<arunkale> jacob: go to adept and search for mozilla-mplayer
<Ace2016> jacob: sudo apt-get install synaptic, then Alt+f2 and run kdesu synaptic, then search and install what you want :)
<arunkale> alternatively you can apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<nico_> hello
<jacob> let me try doing it the way arunkale does it, it seems shorter
<arunkale> jacob: works for me
<jacob> do i need to restart my browser?
<Ace2016> jacob: well my way you can search for stuff without knowing the package name, like flash
<arunkale> jacob: after it's installed, yes
<arunkale> jacob: don't install synaptic, you already have adept installed
<sc0tch> if knetworkmanager does not show a wpa option under 'use encryption' is that a driver issue? I can manually connect to a wpa network with ipwriv/iwconfig, just not with knetworkmanager. (in ubuntu fiesty with 3.5.6 kde, 0.1 network manager)
<jacob> so how does the plugin works
<jacob> just play a quicktime trailer from the site and it automatically works?
<arunkale> jacob yes
<arunkale> it will be embedded on the page
<jacob> ok thanks, i'll let you know if it works
<arunkale> sure
<jacob> thank alot
<jacob> it works, i'll just add that install command into my command file list and save it to use it in the future
<jacob> well it works in the movie trailers but it doesn't seem to be working on this site.............
<arunkale> great, jacob
<arunkale> which site?
<jacob> i don't suspect it's the player but the site i guess
<jacob> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/mars/program.html
<jacob> select any chapter from the site and select quicktime
<jacob> there is an alternative way by using realplayer but i like quicktime better, its sharper
<jacob> thx arunkale
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-76-169-169-27.socal.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<arunkale> jacob: no problem
<jacob> well it also plays realplayer files
<philo23> hi guys, i'm having some samba problems, could any would help?
<jacob> if i have both realplayer and mplayer, will there be any intereracne
<jacob> interferance?
<jacob> it doesn't seem to be working in the site, it used to play realplayer
<jacob> but now it doesnt play at all
<jacob> how do i uninstall realplayer?
<jacob> and helix?
<pag> jacob, depends... how did you install them?
<sveweck> Hey, how do I check the FS type of a mounted partition?
<sveweck> nevermind
<sveweck> :)
<ardchoille> sveweck: mount ?
<sveweck> ardchoille: no, /etc/mtab
<arunkale> fsck it
<sveweck> right thanks
<ardchoille> mount should tell you the type
<LeeJunFan> you can check for errors, but you shouldn't fix errors on a mounted partition. you'll want to boot into single mode.
<LeeJunFan> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sveweck> ardchoille: kay, nice, but I already saw it in /etc/mtab :-)
<arunkale> um something  weird is happening.. if i ctrl z in kate, it prints the letter z
<arunkale> it doesnt undo
<ardchoille> arunkale: What happens if you ctrl+n ?
<sveweck> arunkale: check if this shortcut's been changed (settings->configure shortcuts)
<arunkale> same with ctrl n and v
<arunkale> and c
<arunkale> no shortcut is correct
<ardchoille> arunkale: Seems kate isn't recognising your ctrl key
<jonathon> daft thought, but have you tried the right ctrl?
<arunkale> it's not just in kate
<arunkale> it's in everything
<arunkale> i cant copy paste files either
<arunkale> and i cant do it using the middle mouse button also
<arunkale> aaaaaa
<arunkale> what's happening
<arunkale> i cant even select multiple files with shift or ctrl
<runlevelten> arunkale: sounds like one of your modifier keys is stuck
<arunkale> have i activated something like sticky keys or something like that
<arunkale> i cant even enable caps lock
<arunkale> 4243sdfi-30] 2rqoi\
<sveweck> Hmm, /etc/mtab says my external HDD is mounted rw, but any attempt to write to it ends with "permission denied", even as root. What could be the reason?
<arunkale> sorry about that
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: check /proc/mounts and see if the kernel actually says it's mounted rw.
<runlevelten> arunkale: check the keys and connection physically
<gnomefreak> Roey: are you still here?
<arunkale> let me try restarting x
<Roey> gnomefreak:  yes
<hak_> How can I record video from my usb 2.0 webcam?
<gnomefreak> Roey: does flash work for you now from feisty-proposed repos?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  yes
<sveweck> LeeJunFan: no, it says ro. but I mounted with `mount -w /dev/sdb1 /media/external/` - and I do have ntfs-3g installed. so...?
<Roey> yes it doe
<Roey> s
<LeeJunFan> hak_: I like using ffmpeg for that, I think VLC can do that for you as well, to a number of different formats.
<gnomefreak> Roey: can you please comment on bug 125986 that it wokrs
<gnomefreak> works
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/125986  Roey
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: try sudo mount -oremount,rw /dev/sdb1
<gnomefreak> i need a few confirms and than i should have no issue getting it into the updates repo
<hak_> which shell command with ffmpeg ?
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: oh, ntfs-3g, hrm, that's probably different.
<Roey> gnomefreak:  thanks!!!!
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: well, no - try that mount, it may do it.
<Roey> gnomefreak:  so it'll get moved out of -proposed, then?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  also, what did you think of that proposal to update the md5sum periodically
<gnomefreak> Roey: yw  i need a couple of people to confirm it than i can ping archive admins about it
<sveweck> LeeJunFan: tried it, /proc/mounts still says ro
<gnomefreak> Roey: we were waiting on that with this version due to alot of regressions that needed to be fixed
<Roey> gnomefreak:  cool, thanks John :)
<LeeJunFan> hak_: look under EXAMPLES in man ffmpeg
<Roey> ah
<gnomefreak> Roey: anytime :)
<Roey> gnomefreak:  so I'm drilling into that list of issues I made yesterday when I installed Kubuntu and am well into finishing it
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I can post it up on the Forums if it'd help anyone (with supplemental files and configurations, too)
<gnomefreak> Roey: good :)
<gnomefreak> right now im tied up with a few packages im trying to get into gutsy
<gnomefreak> flash happened to be one i had to get updated bug info
<sveweck> LeeJunFan: thanks anyway.
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: I dunno, this is all I use to mount my ntfs, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/30GWIN
<Roey> aye, thanks
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: and it mounts rw for me.
<arun> looks like restarting x fixed it
<sveweck> LeeJunFan: says NTFS log file is unclean, I'll boot into Windows now to get that fixed. thx.
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: ah, must need to fix the fs.
<sveweck> yep
<LeeJunFan> sveweck: I think you can do that from linux if you install ntfsprogs, you can fsck it.
<Karti> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Karti> Hi all, any ideas where I can create a PGP  key and upload it for use for me and friends?
<LeeJunFan> !security | Karti
<ubotu> Karti: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<jacob> pag: "jacob , depends... how did you install them"
<LeeJunFan> Karti: check out the gpg section.
<jacob> are you still there pag?
<pag> jacob, yup.
<Karti> LeeJunFan: Just spotted it. Many thanks
<jacob> ok, so i need some help remove real player
<jacob> pag, let me show you how i installed it
<jacob> give me a sec as i look for the page
<jacob> this is how i installed it
<jacob> i put ....
<jacob> chmod +x RealPlayer10Gold.bin in the terminal
<jacob> and then i put
<jacob> sudo ./RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<jacob> don't worry about helix cause i already uninstalled it
<jacob> i just need help removing real player
<jacob> i got the commands from this site....
<jacob> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<pag> jacob, .bin's are tricky.. ty running that same thing again and see if they have an 'uninstall' option
<philo23> hey guys, any ideas any ideas why samba doesnt seem to work?
<pag> !doesntwork | philo23
<ubotu> philo23: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jacob> but running the same thing will install the real player software all over again
<jacob> i don't know how to see if there is a removal option
<philo23> well it seems to not authenticate when i try to connect to it from my pc
<pag> jacob, did it just install or did it provide some kind of (graphical) installation dialog?
<jacob> i installed from the two commands i just sent you that i got from this site http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<philo23> it just fails what ever username/password combo i try
<jacob> pag i put in chmod +x RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<pag> !samba | philo23, see the docs, the mihg help
<ubotu> philo23, see the docs, the mihg help: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jacob> pag: and ./RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<pag> jacob, I know what you did, I'm asking what dit it do *after* you hit enter
<jacob> i don't remember, let me run the commands again, you want me to run the commands again?
<pag> jacob, yeah.. it shouldn't do any more harm
<jacob> pag, be a little patient i need to redownload the file, will take a few secs on broadband connection
<mumificirani> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<mumificirani> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jacob> ok pag
<jacob> it says Welcome to the realplayer setup for unix
<jacob> setup will help you get realplayer runnign on your computer
<jacob> press enter to continue
<curtis_> hello everyone!
<jacob> press enter?
<jacob> pag?
<curtis_> am wondering how can i listen to WMA files on ubuntu! i tried it in both gxine as well as VLC and even downloaded all the requireed codes.. but the probs stays.. the player plays it but i cant hear anything..
<pag> jacob, mm... try following installation, and see if it offers an uninstallation option at some pont
<claudio> ciao
<claudio> hello
<pag> curtis_, w32codecs too?
<curtis_> pag yes
<pag> curtis_, are those files protected with DRM?
<curtis_> w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386
<jacob> it's asking me a question i don't know how to answer pag
<curtis_> pag well they were ripped of an audio cd on xp.. and now im on linux (i have dual boot) i cant seem to play them
<jacob> it syas configure system-wide symbolic links?
<jacob> yes or no
<jacob> i'm pressing yes
<pag> jacob, don't they are useless at this point
<jacob> i mean no
<_tobias> hi, when idle my some process does constant short and very audible hd-accesses roughly every second. any idea how i can find out which process is causing this?
<jacob> no uninstallation option
<jacob> i pressed no and it started tp  install
<jacob> i just basically reinstalled it
<pag> jacob, hey wait! you didn't put sudo infront of the command, did you?
<curtis_> pag: so wht do u think my prob is!
<jacob> yes
<jacob> i put sudo
<Prophezy> anyone that know how to config the wireless ???
<Mr_Sonoma> having problems with one of my computers not accessing the net through my network. can ping the router from both computers and can ping the other computer from both computers, both computers are running fiesty and the networking interfaces appear to be set up the same. suggestions??? where to look next?
<jacob> pag, i found a site you might find useful
<jacob> https://player.helixcommunity.org/2005/help/playerfaq.html#mozTocId185549
<jacob> scroll all the way down and read the last question
<pag> jacob, there's a uninstaller script - try that
<pag> curtis_, sorry, I don't know.. .wma is by itself pretty buggy, and WMP might have also added DRM to it, which messes things up even more
<pag> !wireless | Prophezy
<ubotu> Prophezy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prophezy> thanks pag :)
<jacob> it syas "could not open "uninsht.""
<jacob> archive type no supported
<pag> Mr_Sonoma, hmm... and can you ping ie. google.com
<Mr_Sonoma> i had not tried pinging google
<Mr_Sonoma> but thats the webpage im using as a test to see if i can download a page
<curtis_> pag:  thank you i found its solution:)
<curtis_> thanks for helping out
<pag> jacob, right click on it, choose "save as" (depends on your browser, but you know what I mean) and save it to your home directory
<Mr_Sonoma> unknown host http://www.google.com
<melkor> morning
<jacob> pag:done
<pag> jacob, afterward open konsole and doo the following: chmod +x uninstall.sh && sudo ./uninstall.sh
<jacob> well i'm actually using ubuntu
<pag> melkor, good $timeOfTheDay to you too :)
<pag> jacob, then open terminal - commands are the same
<melkor> I'm running kubuntu, and I'm doing some javascripting, and it works great on mozilla, and konqueror, how do I debug it for ie
<BetaTester> Hi all. I was wondering if someone is having an intel dualcore KUbuntu PC without ECC with uptime more than 7 days?
<jacob> pag: sign in as root?
<pag> jacob, use sudo - it's safer
<jacob> ./uninst.sh: 51: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<jacob> the first command worked
<jacob> but the second gave me that error
<pag> great. so their own script does not work.
<dr_willis> you might want to check the script and see if its calling /bin/sh or /bin/bash, if its using 'sh' you may want to change it to 'bash'
<dr_willis> its possible its a Dash vs Bash issue.
<Daisuke_Ido> bad substitution is the same thing unreal tournament was throwing at me.  exchanging dash for bash worked great
<jacob> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/35708-uninstall-realplayer-10-a.html
<kraut> moin
<jacob> pag you still ther
<jacob> ...?
<pag> jacob, just do as dr_willis told you to - open th script in gedit (you're using gnome, right?) and change at the first line /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<jacob> i found a site that looks pretty good
<jacob> http://lists.helixcommunity.org/pipermail/player-users/2005-June/000400.html
<dr_willis> assuming of course they dont use commands like 'sh somthing' inside the script. :)
<jacob> now save it?
<pag> dr_willis, btw do you have any idea why sh was linked to dash?
<pag> jacob, yeah
<dr_willis> well if you edit somthing... yes - you do want to save it.
<dr_willis> pag,  'speed' and reliability,. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<dr_willis> there was a HUGE argument/thread on the dash vs bash debate when it was done.
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<jacob> ok i saved it
<dr_willis> dash is the 'system shell'  - bash when called as 'sh' is Supposed tobe 'posix compliant' the problem is - BASH is NOT.
<harmental> hey guys....do you use an antivirus for Linux? which one?
<dr_willis> Bash has had this 'bug' for years and years..  its just now showing its head. :)
<dr_willis> harmental,  theres very little need for one to scan the linux box. The anti-virus software out for linux. scans for WINDOWS viruses in files
<jacob> pag: i just saved the file, what now?
<pag> jacob, now just run it  sudo ./uninstall.sh
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: viruses for linux are like girls on the internet...  there's like...  3
<dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  and they all want YOU! :)
<dr_willis> I cant even name 1 virus.
<Daisuke_Ido> neither can i, it just sounded good :)
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: great comparison!
<jacob> pag: ERROR: /home/jacob/./uninst.sh is not a <UNINST_DIR>!
<harmental> what do you think about this article then: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/protect_your_linux_box_from_viruses
<pag> ok... what does that script want now :-/  jacob, wait a second, I'll try to see how does taht cript work
<Daisuke_Ido> i think maximumpc makes its money on sensationalism and making something out of nothing.
<dr_willis> 'microsoft beat linux in china' -  http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/28/1816203&from=rss
<hak_> How can I record video from my usb 2.0 webcam. It is supporting V4L2
<dr_willis> Hmm...  some of the comments are actually insightfull. :)
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: ok...thank you!
<dr_willis> MaximimPc is rather.. minimal in real info - i find
<soulrider> hello everyone :)
<pag> jacob, ok.. try that command: ./uninstall.sh -l /usr
<soulrider> dr_willis, Daisuke_Ido, i cant name a linux virus either
<jacob> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: the last commenter on that article has it spot on
<dr_willis> all the 'viruses' ive heard mentioned . exploit the varoius services.. not 'linux' per se.
<jacob> ah ok, i think in know what to do
<dr_willis> its not a linux hack , it was a dns hack, or a bind issue. or a apache issue... ect...
<jacob> well a little
<jacob> which option should i take
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because "linux" isn't an OS, it's a kernel :P  but yes, i know what you mean
<dr_willis> While it is true that there are very few significant viruses that target Linux today, the plain fact is that these threats do exist, and they're far more likely to infect an unprotected PC than one that's running an antivirus app
<dr_willis> they dont NAME ANY either....
<jacob> Force-remove all files including those installed to shared directories.
<xeniter> hi
<dr_willis> in that artical...
<xeniter> linux4ever^^
<xeniter> i have a question
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: like i said, that last comment on that article has the right idea
<Daisuke_Ido> xeniter: we have answers... sometimes
<jacob>  Guess and uninstall all found installations.
<dr_willis> It will, however, detect macro viruses that may infect office documents,
<jacob> or
<xeniter> what is the different between native and binary programs?
<dr_willis> hmm.. is a 'macro virus' really a virus?  :)
<jacob_> guys i need help quick. i cant install firefox on kubuntu
<pag> jacob, wow... try that "guess" -option
<jacob>  List all player installation found without actually performing uninstallation.
<pag> jacob_, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox  :)
<dr_willis> But whatever you do, please don't keep spreading the unhelpful rumor that Linux is virus-free.
<bharath> is there a non-GUI version of wireshark (ethereal)?
<dr_willis> and yet.. i still cant find any....
<bharath> i'm trying to use it's services in a script
<xeniter> @jacob try this in console: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jacob> i have firefox already
<jacob> Usage: uninst [-f]  [-a]  [-l]  [-h]  [<UNINST_DIR>] 
<jacob> pag, i'm new to linux just to let you know
<jacob> where it says [<uninst_dir>] 
<jacob> how do i put that?
<pag> jacob, try  sudo ./uninstall.sh -a /usr
<dr_willis> I rember why i always suggest people install games and other 'non-ubuntu' programs in their own home dirs. Not system wide
<dr_willis> If he knows where the game dir is at.. he could just delete it? :)
<jacob> it's not working
<pag> jacob, how about /opt instead of /usr
<jacob> Usage: uninst [-f]  [-a]  [-l]  [-h]  [<UNINST_DIR>] 
<jacob>  -a: Guess and uninstall all found installations.
<dr_willis> [<UNINST_DIR>]    is saying  use the 'path to the uninstall dir'
<jacob> i don't know what to type in next
<dr_willis> im not even sure what we are trying to do here. :)
<jacob> uninst -a [then the directory] 
<jacob> but i don't know what to put in the directory
<dr_willis> uninst -a /the/path/to/whjever
<dr_willis> thats when ya gotta rember where you installed to i guess.
<dr_willis> of course if ya knew where the game installed to.. you could just go delete that dir
<pag> dr_willis, we're trying to remove RealPlayer if it helps
<jacob> i'm ganna put /home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads
<jacob> doesn't go
<jacob> i also put unist -a /home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads/RealPlayer
<pag> jacob, try: sudo update-db && locate realplay
<jacob> sudo: update-db: command not found
<pag> oh.. updatedb  it was
<jacob> what is that command for?
<jacob> my computer seems to be loading put no output is shown
<pag> jacob, it updates the file-location database
<jacob> it seems like is done
<pag> jacob, ok, now locate realplay
<jacob> how do i doo that?
<jacob> cd /blah/blah/blah?
<pag> jacob, that's a command by itself :)  just type locate realplay
<jacob> ok a bunch of stuff is displayed what now
<pag> !paste | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> jacob, put everything there.
<hak> Kopete can't lanch my usb webcam. Only showing a green screen. My webcam supporting v4l2. Working fine with Ekiga.
<jacob> i posted it
<pag> jacob, link to the post?
<hak> Kopete can't lanch my usb webcam. Only showing a green screen. My webcam supporting v4l2. Working fine with Ekiga. Can you help to lanch on Kopete it.
<rotem> I am using kubuntu 7.04 feisty, and i can't install new packages the adept maneger only shows the installed ones. how can i fix it?
<pag> rotem, try " sudo apt-get update " in the konsole
<MaTiAz> BTW, how does dual screen work in Kubuntu?
<pag> MaTiAz, I've heard that with nvidia it works pretty well
<MaTiAz> Ok, good :)
<MaTiAz> I'm planning on buying a 20" widescreen LCD and making this old 19" as the second monitor
<pag> jacob, try doing  ./uninstall.sh -a /usr/local/RealPlayer/
<jacob> it just finished removing some files
<pag> maybe it worked then?
<rotem> i wrote it, but it didn't help
<jacob> ok, the program doesn't exist anymore but the name is still listed in "sound and video" from the application meny
<jacob> menu
<pag> rotem, did it ouput any errors
<rotem> no it did'nt
<pag> jacob, ls /usr/bin |grep realplay
<pag> rotem, ok.. try to press update within the adept
<rotem> no errors but still didn't help
<pag> rotem, ok.. file -> manage repositories  and make sure everything is enabled
<jacob> ok
<Semilios> hi
<Semilios> Please help me to get the images from my digital camera downloaded
<Semilios> I get an error using "digikam" and "konqueror"
<pag> what kind of error, Semilios?
<Semilios> pag, I'm going to reproduce the same error again
<Semilios> gimme a moment pls
<jacob> pag it seems that realplayer is uninstalled but the name still remanins the the applications menu in the sound and video section
<jacob> how do i delete that from the list
<hak111> kopete showing this for webcam. How can I fix it? http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5093/snapshot1yt7.png
<Semilios> pag, still there?
<pag> jacob, open " alacarte " and remove it from there  (or see if it's somewhere in $PATH variables and remove from there)
<pag> Semilios, sure - where would I go :P
<jacob> i don't know how to open alacarte
<Semilios> pag, when I plug in the camera,  I get a window in konqueror asking me what I want to do.   So I clicked on "Open"  which forces konqueror to start
<Daisuke_Ido> take the green felt out from in front of the lens
<jacob> remember that i am using ubuntu
<Semilios> pag, the error I get then (in konqueror) is:        "Could not read file Could not claim the USB device."
<Semilios> pag, the address konqueror uses is:  "camera://USB PTP Class Camera@[usb:002,004] /"
<Semilios> pag, now digikam .. gimme one more minute pls
<pag> jacob, alacarte IS gnome programm ;)  alt+f2 and type alacarte and press enter
<jhutchins> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jacob> lol, thx a lot
<jacob> ...pag
<pag> jacob, yeah np :)
<arun> what's alacarte
<pag> arun, menu editor
<arun> ah
<dr_willis> lets see.. got a 500gb hd to install linux on.. how to partitionit.
<dr_willis> 100gb for / rest for /home perhaps. :)
<rotem> pag, thanks it worked
<arun> sounds good, dr_willis
<pag> dr_willis, what will you do with 100GB for / ? :O
<dr_willis> curently on a 40gb hd  and its / is almost full at 40gb >:)
<dr_willis> of course thats also got a lot of MythTV files
<Semilios> pag, digikam says:  "Connection Failed" as a title of the error-popup.   The message is:         "Failed to connect to camera. Please make sure its connected properly and turned on. Would you like to try again?"
<Semilios> pag, the camera itself tells me "conntected to the pc"
<pag> dr_willis, oh. ok :)
<dr_willis> figured 100gb - would be rather long time in filling.
<Semilios> its a HP Photosmart E 327
<Semilios> @ pag
* pag wonders if ubotu has some smart factoid about camreas
<pag> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> backing stuff up now. Getting ready to reinstall.
<arun> dr_willis: how much did it cost
<dr_willis> 500gb on salw for $99
<dr_willis> sale
<dr_willis> got 1 ide, and one sata. :) 2 different sales on 2 different weeks
<dr_willis> I should put them both in this box. :) 1TB.
<runlevelten> !ptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Semilios> pag?
<pag> Semilios, I'm trying to google the problem up - no luck yet
<pag> Semilios, add "  SYSFS{idVendor}=="03f0", SYSFS{idProduct}=="8b02", MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"  " to /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules
<Semilios> and then, pag ?
<pag> sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<pag> and then just hope it works
<Semilios> thank you
<Semilios> lets try
<attunix> Hi. I just installed KDE with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop," but how do I remove GNOME and all the GNOME apps?
<attunix> i already tried "sudo apt-get remove gnome", ".... ubuntu-desktop", and "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<pag> attunix, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<attunix> i just read that. should i do the third option?
<Semilios> pag, it tries to connect for a longer time but the problem is the same
<pag> Semilios, ok. I can't help then. sorry.
<pag> attunix, yup.
<attunix> sry; Kopete crashed
<attunix> should I do the third option?
<Semilios> Thank you anyway pag
<attunix> pag: should I?
<pag> attunix, yeah.. the one that begins with sudo apt-get remove alacarte...
<attunix> ok. thanks :)
<DerHorst> !?
<ubuntu_> When Kubuntu 7.10 comes out with dolphin, will you be able to choose between the two?
<pag> Sayers, sure.
<Sayers> pag: Alright
<pag> Sayers, you are able to do that even now
<ekrengel> where do i adjust my power options
<ekrengel> with the montior and stuff
<ekrengel> ?
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<ekrengel> yeah i saw that...but i dont have that selected
<ekrengel> and my monitor still turns off
<ekrengel> i dont want it to turn off
<Dragnslcr> I dunno then. Unless it's something in your BIOS maybe
<ekrengel> hmmm
<ekrengel> could be a i guess...,
<ekrengel> what if i have dual monitor
<ekrengel> and since it opens 2 x sessions
<Ace2016> my monitor turns off when ut2004 starts in 800x600 mode
<ekrengel> i have to configure it for the other x session maybe?
<ekrengel> hmmm
<ekrengel> its kinda hard to see settings on the tv
<ekrengel> : P
<Ace2016> lcd tv? or a crt
<ekrengel> its  a tv
<mm_202> Hi guys, I want to use NFS for my /home, but Im worried about my wireless laptop, what happens when I get away from the network.  Is there any programs out there that would let me be 'offline' and then when I get back online, it sync up to my nfs /home ?
<loonytunz> is ip1700 canon printer supported
<Biovore> loonytunz: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1700
<marcolecorse> hello
<loonytunz> thank you Biovore!
<marcolecorse> sa parle francais ici
<pag> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marcolecorse> thk
<Geekosaur> Greetings and salutations, y'all.
<Roey> Geekosaur:  nice nick :)
<BluesKaj> greetings fellow canuckster :)
<mneptok> , eh?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins!
<Geekosaur> Sorry, other system just went down...  Nick comes from faking employment in this biz since 1973 and the fact I live it.
<dthacker> Geekosaur: thank you for making my 20 years in the biz feel small.  I'm still so young!!! ;)
<jhutchins_lt> Howdy BluesKaj.
<StoneNewt> it also has a pair of coil packs rather than a dizzy
<StoneNewt> hu?
<Geekosaur> No problem I live to serve (r)
<BluesKaj> <---been faking employment for 8 yrs (retired...still dream about the job tho :(
<dthacker> hehe
<arun> what jobs that
<Geekosaur> It was a good biz, but It seems to be spending too much time defining things and not enough doing things.
<dthacker> arun:  I'm a BOFH/DBA/whatever else the boss wants.
<arun> ah
<arun> does anyone here use a fat32 formatted external hard drive?
<Geekosaur> I spent many fun years as a BOFH - I was a valued member of the team (If they only knew).
<Biovore> most people do unless they reformat it..
<BluesKaj> WTH is BOFH ?
<BluesKaj> some thing for hire i know that
<Biovore> Bastard Operator From Hell (google it.. its a series of short stories about a sys admin)
<Geekosaur> Bastar? operator from hell.
<enoj_> How come when I try to remove apache2 by doing apt-get remove apache2 i asks if i only want to remove 86.0kB ?
<Biovore> enoj_: try doing a purge of the package..
<ufo123> how install wma codec?
<_4strO> !codecs | ufo123
<ubotu> ufo123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enoj_> Biovore: same
<_4strO> enoj_: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache*
<Geekosaur> Apache2 itself is not that large.  It is all the add-ons that drive it up.
<_4strO> anyway all are pretty light
<_4strO> (in weight)
<Biovore> enoj_: is /usr/sbin/apache2 still there?
<enoj_> Biovore: yes
<Geekosaur> We are all lightweights - Just ask anyone from Microsoft.
<Biovore> enoj_: remove apache-common
<_4strO> ^^
<Biovore> apache2-common
<enoj_> Biovore: not installed, according to apt ..i find this weird
<BluesKaj> A friend inherited an old pc ...looks like an old P2mmx 233mhz or so with 128Mb Ram...which ubuntu would run ok on it ?
<Biovore> BluesKaj: not really
<_4strO> BluesKaj: xubuntu
<enoj_> Biovore: but apache2.2-common was installed
<Biovore> enoj_: ok.. not sure what apache version your running there..
<BluesKaj> thx _4strO...gonna take a look
<_4strO> BluesKaj: but dont attempt to read movies or somethings like that :p
<intelikey> ok this makes absolutely no sense at all,  i just totally lost a peace of hardware between boots.   modem is not detectable,  worked fine for years.   all of a sudden it's not there....   but wait there's more.  i reached and turned the power off (yes with linux running) and back on.   the root fs showed as clean (that shouldn't be)  and the modem was detactable again.      </blinks>  ??? !
<Biovore> enoj_: might also need to remove php5-common if you have php install as well..
<Geekosaur> Well guys, it has been a slice, but I am off to play senior citizen.  Such is life.
<Biovore> intelikey: internal or external...
<intelikey> Biovore internal
<Biovore> intelikey: Pop the card out and clean up the contacts..
<intelikey> Biovore i don't think so.   something the kernel left in memory on reboot did it
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: I'd go with xubuntu.
<jhutchins_lt> That's gonna be a real dog with any kind of GUI though.
<jhutchins_lt> Make a great router.
<arun> i was downloading a 23GB torrent, and it got stuck at 75% and wont budge. been stuck for the past few days. i don't even feel like deleting it because i've already downloaded so much. gah.
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Welcome to the wonderful world of dynamic system configuration.
<intelikey> Biovore and removing the card would fix it,  but not because the contacts were dirty  but because the code would be purged
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt heh yeah but my system "isn't supposed to be dynamic"    ;/
<Biovore> intelikey: possibly.. I know that sometimes the PCI/ISA slots can get kinda crappy over time..  The Gold is wore off and the base metal get oxidized.
<intelikey> i'll have to look into the clean fs issue.  that should not have happened.
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: All the 'buntus are dynamic, detect and configure hardware at boot.
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: That's what makes things like dual sound cards such a pain.
<jhutchins_lt> intelikey: Problems with network cards changing address, etc.
<intelikey> Biovore yes if dirt were an issue i'd quite agree with you.   but that's not the case this time
<intelikey> jhutchins_lt  yeah but this is not 'buntus
<pteague> anybody know if there's a way to get amarok to play wma files?  or something that will convert them back & forth to an open format?  the issue is my "mp3 playing" phone that really only supports wmas
<_4strO> <jhutchins_lt> intelikey: That's what makes things like dual sound cards such a pain. <-- like my logitech webcam with his soundcard embeed
<_4strO> !codecs | pteague
<ubotu> pteague: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enoj_> What's up with: Package libapache2-mod-php4 has no installation candidate ?
<pteague> yes, thank you... i've already read those pages & they don't seem to say anything about wma files
<Biovore> enoj_: php5?
<jhutchins_lt> pteague: Then you're missing something.  Check the links from the Restricted Formats page.
<enoj_> Biovore: what do you mean? i need php4, for obvious reasons (installing applications which are php4 only)
<pteague> jhutchins> thanks, found it now :)
<Biovore> enoj_: note sure.. install php4 then install libapache2-mod-php4..
<intelikey> and what does midnight commander check on the internet when you start it up ?
<Biovore> intelikey: It uploads you passwords file to some haxorz.. :-P j/k
<intelikey> Biovore heh
<intelikey> Biovore i'll dcc anyone that wants them my whole /etc   :)
<dsmith_> ack...
<enoj_> Biovore: get same error when trying to install ..
<enoj_> E: Package php4 has no installation candidate
<Biovore> there is not package called php4
<Biovore> they just php
<geeKISSexy> Hi!! Does anybody know how to install WebKit for KDE4 ?
<intelikey> !info php4
<ubotu> Package php4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> !info php4 dapper
<ubotu> php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1build1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<intelikey> was in dapper not in feisty
<Biovore> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Biovore> enoj_: Dosn't look like php4 is in feisty anymore..
<Biovore> I think the feisty php5 implemenation comes with php4 compatablility
<Biovore> most php4 stuff works on php5
<enoj_> Biovore: hm.. seems like a pretty dramatic thing to do, but ok.. i'll check it out
<Dragnslcr> And the fact that PHP5 is several years old now
<Dragnslcr> And PHP4 is pretty close to end-of-life
<AndyCR> network-manager hates my wifi card, so I'm trying to use iwconfig etc, but it's on a wpa secured connection. how do I use wpa supplicant with iwconfig?
<jhutchins_lt> I think this is what you were looking for:
<jhutchins_lt> !find php
<ubotu> Found: dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 166 others)
<intelikey> EOL is a joke,   they call it EOL when developement stops,   that should be called maturity...   EOL is really when no one uses it any more.
<Das> Does Kubuntu care is it's on a ATA, or an SATA drive?
<enoj_> Dragnslcr: well that's obvious, but php5 isn't widely adopted yet.. and i'm sure _a lot_ of apps breaks in php5 .. unless there is some extra compability like Biovore mentions
<Biovore> Das: I have installed it on both..
<Biovore> Das: Grub sometime guesses the boot order wrong though with sata...
<Das> Thanks, and what's the best partition type for sharing data between Kubuntu, and Windows?
<intelikey> das the real question is does your bios care      short answer to your q is   NO linux doesn't care where it lives,  but bios and your boot loader have to be able to read in the kernel and initramfs pair
<Karti> Das: I would say Fat32
<intelikey> das second question is more speculative than answerable,
<jhutchins_lt> Das: vfat's probably the easiest.
<Das> I want to have windows, and linuz on one HD, and all non-prgam data on the other . . . what should the other be :p
<jhutchins_lt> Das: NTFS is possible thanks to ntfs-3g
<Dragnslcr> enoj_- I wouldn't use any code that requires PHP4 only. It probably means the programmer isn't very good or the code isn't maintained anymore
<_Shade_> hi
<jhutchins_lt> Das: There are windows drivers for ext2 (&3?)
<_Shade_> how do i export console contents to a text file?
<intelikey> das it should be ext#    and you should ditch windows
<enoj_> Dragnslcr: w00t? so you mean all big PHP apps which are php4 only are dead or by poor programmers?
<Das> Okay - thanks all for the help, have wonderful days!
<Karti> _Shade_: You could just cut and paste into a document
<Dragnslcr> enoj_- yup
<jhutchins_lt> _Shade_: Usually cut-and-paste with the mouse.
<twosouls82> _Shade_: command > textfile.txt
<Dragnslcr> enoj_- PHP5 has been out for 3 years, and there were very few compatibility breaks
<jhutchins_lt> _Shade_: You can also redirect the output of a command using >, >>, or tee.
<jhutchins_lt> _Shade_: You can pipe it through a command (like grep) using |
<_Shade_> Karti: jhutchins no since i have to do it in a text mode
<Dragnslcr> And if you can't get PHP5 from your host, you probably want to find a better host
<jhutchins_lt> _Shade_: GPM provides mouse functions in consoles.
<intelikey> _Shade_ in short "yes you can"
<twosouls82> _Shade_: for errors to a text file: command-here 2> textfile.txt
<ufo123> pteague: cant u play wma?
<_Shade_> ok thanks
<fdoving> _shade_: you can also redirect to vim if you want to.
<twosouls82> or to more or even /dev/null =)
<Flare183> How do you get the OCR thing to work in Krita?
<genefitz> Hey thre folks, how's it going?
<intelikey> redirrecting to "more" is so M$-DOS'ish
<intelikey> specially when you can just page-up
<twosouls82> still one could
<twosouls82> :)
<intelikey> yeah one could      heh
<intelikey> and i fear that many actually do   hehhe
<intelikey> less is so much more than more,  cause more is far less than less
<twosouls82> seen that one before, still, I like it :)
<dave> hi
<intelikey> my favorite is         anything_with_long_output_here | fold -s | less
<dave> what is this
<dave> lol
<intelikey> dave this is the official kubuntu help channel
<intelikey> !welcome | dave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !hi | dave
<ubotu> dave: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<przemek_> helo, new on this community, has anyone could help me with Nvidia TV out issues ??
<jhutchins> przemek_: I know there are people on here who know about that.
<jhutchins> przemek_: Might need to try a different time or day.
<jhutchins> !nvidia | przemek_ Meanwhile, this might help:
<ubotu> przemek_ Meanwhile, this might help:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<przemek_> thanks for this information  :)
<jhutchins> przemek_: THere's also #nvidia, I'll bet they could help.
<phoenixz>   How can I assing a hotkey to automatically lock my session in KDE?
<Roey> can someone here show me how to get to the last level in Kubuntu?
<Roey> I can't make it past the angry demon boss in the 'cron' zone
<Roey> someone told me about a Kill-9, I think he meant Kill nail, probably a nail gun of some sort.
<Roey> I can't find it thoguh.
<Roey> </bored>
<Roey> ok
<phoenixz> Hi all! I normally copy from another machine with ssh protocol using scp, like scp phoenixz@192.168.1.100/home/phoenixz/test .   Now, I want to be able to copy from that machine in KDE with konqueror or krusader, but how do I do this? Is it possible to mount that connection as a drive?
<Karti> phoenixz: To answer your first question you can lock your desktop by using Ctrl + Alt + L
<phoenixz> Karti, found that one already, but thanks anyway
<Karti> The other, I just attach myself to my network drive by adding a line to the /etc/fstab
<Karti> so it auto mounts on boot
<codeatnight> or you could enter sftp://phoenixz@192.168.1.100/home/phoenixz/test in the konqueror address bar
<_Shade_> hi
<phoenixz> codeatnight, let me try that one then
<gugus> Hi
<_Shade_> i tried the command > file in console but it creates an empty textfile, and i want to have an output there
<phoenixz> codeatnight, worked like a charm! thanks!
<codeatnight> you're welcome
<phoenixz> codeatnight, now, just one more little question.. is it possible to mount sftp connections?
<rechercher> Anyone know what it means when ifup eth1 says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1", when ifconfig and iwconfig both show an eth1 ?
<codeatnight> with sshfs
<_Shade_> i can't start x server since i am getting some errors which i'd like to place in that file
<_Shade_> so please how do i put the console output into a text file??
<jhutchins> !bad device | _Shade_
<ubotu> _Shade_: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<phoenixz> codeatnight, thanks alot!
<codeatnight> remember to put your user among those with the permission to mount via fuse
<_Shade_> jhutchins: i don't know if it's a bad device error
<BluesKaj> fooling with untested edits in the xorgfile can be dangerous
<mojorising73> can anyone help me with installation problems?
<rotem> i have tried to install flash player 9  but when i'm opening the file from the Konsole it sais that my architecture doesn't support it. how can i fix it?
<ekrengel> what are you installing?
<_Shade_> jhutchins: i'm getting "no screens found" message
<jhutchins> _Shade_: startx > error.log 2>&1
<mojorising73> well i tried ubuntu and then kubuntu and it hangs at the boot screen, i have to use the cd to log in now
<mojorising73> i've tried reinstalling both but it still happens
<jhutchins> mojorising73: Try the following boot options, seperately & together: noapic noacpi vga=normal
<_Shade_> jhutchins: thanks, that helped
<jhutchins> _Shade_: The 2> redirects standard error messages.
<jhutchins> The &1 says send it to the same file as 1.
<_Shade_> oh by the way... do you think i could install an xgl with gf2 card?
<mojorising73> jhutchins: i tried writing that in the konsole but it says command not found
<BluesKaj> mojorising73: you try editing the xorg file, changing graphics and mointor settings, but I don't know if trhe changes will hold up during reboot
<mumificirani> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<rotem> ekrengel i am installing adobe flash player 9
<mojorising73> blueskaj: how do I do that?
<raymond> bonjour
<przemek_> join #ubuntu-pl
<demarcsek> hi all
<sonjoy> hi all
<raymond> hi
<BluesKaj> mojorising73:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , in the konsole
<demarcsek> can anybody write programs with the NCurses form library? i have got a problem...
<sonjoy> I can browse thru konkqueror but ftp and this chat is working
<demarcsek> i don't know how can i get field data (what typed by the user into the field;))
<sonjoy> sorry I can't browse thru konqueror whats wrong
<raymond> quelqu'un parle franais
<BluesKaj> mojorising73:  the reason i suggest that is that your graphics card and monitor settings could be out of range
<BluesKaj> !fr | raymond
<ubotu> raymond: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mojorising73> i tried typing it in but it said it must be run as root (sorry that I am clueless)
<raymond> ok, merci
<BluesKaj> oh sorry mojorising73: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sonjoy> SOS - please help. net is up and running this is the prrof. ftp is working but http is not working whats wrong?
<sonjoy> SOS - please help. net is up and running this is the proof. ftp is working but http is not working whats wrong?
<rotem> hi
<stoned> omg
<sonjoy> hi rotem can you help me?
<stoned> i hate being sick
<mojorising73> got it now i'm on the x server driver page
<stoned> someone kill me please
<stoned> oh the pain
<stoned> sonjoy: http in any browser working?
<dsmith_> stoned: go drink some warm fluids and go back to bed
<stoned> maybe you have a proxy set or something
<sonjoy> no not working
<stoned> dsmith_: yeh i just came home from work
<stoned> took half day, too sick
<stoned> in bed now
<jhutchins> sonjoy: What browser are you trying to use?  What actually happens?
<sonjoy> I am first time trying kubuntu. dont know how to check firewall may be firewall is blocking me. no proxy
<stoned> no firewall on default
<stoned> well no rules set afaik
<sonjoy> trying konq
<nanan> y a t il des francais ici ?
<mojorising73> Blueskaj: I'm on the configuring xserver-xorg page, what next?
<stoned> maybe konq has proxy settings
<stoned> check those
<stoned> in fact
<sonjoy> how to chek that
<stoned> try to go to google.com in a text browser
<stoned> w3m should be installed
<stoned> check in there
<stoned> sonjoy: you get timeout? dns error? page not found?
<stoned> what?
<sonjoy> ommmn!
<sonjoy> no error. actually iam on gprs
<sonjoy> speed is <10KBps roughly. :(
<BluesKaj> mojorising73:  use the arrow keys to navigate , the spacebar to choose resolution when you get there and, the tab key to move the cursor to "no or ok' when making choices.
<mojorising73> blueskaj: ok, what should i choose?
<rotem> hello i am trying to install ie4linux my computer when its done it restarts my computer, but i can't open it.
<sonjoy> the msg is:"
<sonjoy> An error occurred while loading http://www.gmail.com:
<sonjoy> Could not connect to host http://www.gmail.com/.
<sonjoy> follow?
<sonjoy> stoned  :()
<stoned> i dunno dude
<BluesKaj> mojorising73: depends what graphics and monitor ...choose the settings with smiley faces , that means they are supposed to be compatible with your setup
<stoned> thats ambigous
<stoned> sonjoy: telnet google.com 80
<stoned> then type GET
<stoned> see if you get anything
<sonjoy> thatswhy ~{
<balint> hi, i need help to setting up xgl on kubuntu, if somebody can help me, query me
<sonjoy> ok thanx fttb.
<stoned> fttb?
<sonjoy> for the time being
<jhutchins> !xgl > sonjoy
<stoned> wrong one
<stoned> :)
<balint> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stoned> sonjoy: go to konsole
<stoned> sonjoy: type in telnet www.google.com 80
<stoned> then at the new prompt, type GET
<jhutchins> !xgl > balint
<stoned> lets find out where the http problem is
<stoned> funny how ftp is working yet http is not
<jhutchins> stoned: Often a proxy setting in the browser.
<stoned> jhutchins: i told him that 5 mins ago
<_Deviant_> Hey, Could anyone help me with a Soundblaster problem? I can't seem to hear anything.
<balint> jhutchins, ty
<balint> jhutchins, checking
<jhutchins> stoned: I don't think telnet is installed by default.
<jhutchins> balint: Sorry, I saw you'd figured that out for yourself.
<stoned> you sure
<stoned> I think it is
<jhutchins> balint: There are also tips on installinig ATI/Nvidia drivers at !ati
<stoned> I have it and i didn't purposefully install it
<stoned> conciously install it
<sonjoy> An error occurred while loading http://www.gmail.com:
<sonjoy> Could not connect to host http://www.gmail.com/.
<sonjoy> root@Dell:/home/sonjoy/firefox# telnet www.google.com 80
<sonjoy> Trying 64.233.189.104...
<sonjoy> Connected to www.l.google.com.
<sonjoy> Escape character is '^] '.
<sonjoy> GET
<sonjoy> Connection closed by foreign host.
<sonjoy> root@Dell:/home/sonjoy/firefox#
<sonjoy> thats what happened
<stoned> it connects
<stoned> how many browsers have you tried yet?
<sonjoy> konq only. i was thinking to d load firefox and opera
<sonjoy> stoned please don't go. i think you can solve it
<stoned> try another browser
<stoned> don't put me on the spot man
<stoned> Ican't gaurantee any thing
<stoned> in fact
<stoned> I know nothin' bout nothin' dawg
<stoned> I dunno nuthin'
<sonjoy> SORRY!
<stoned> ;)
<stoned> I'm just offerin basic troubleshooting
<sonjoy> just one thing. how to install a new application here in kubuntu unlike rpm
<mneptok> Adept
<stoned> sonjoy: aptitude install blah
<stoned> oh yeh
<stoned> i forgot
<stoned> this is all gui
<stoned> sonjoy: wha mneptok said
<stoned> is 
<mneptok> use apt-get before aptitude, please
<stoned> good
<stoned> my keyboard sucks sorry im typing line after line.
<stoned> mneptok: why is this?
<stoned> aptitude is superior to apt-get
<stoned> it has much better dependecy resolutions
<sonjoy> so finally what to do?
<mneptok> stoned: improvements for dist-upglades
<stoned> it searches much much better
<mneptok> bleh. urgrades
<mneptok> uhnteoideht
<mneptok> canna type today
<stoned> mneptok: aptitude handles all these tasks including upgrades a lot more effeciently than apt-get
<mneptok> stoned: i know how they work. and in Ubuntu i have been told by the distro team that Synaptic/Adept or opt-get are the way to go. so i do.
<stoned> whoever told you that was either a moron, or a moron. no offense to anyone.
<mneptok> stoned: /whois mneptok
<stoned> and why is that?
<mneptok> because like i said, *for Ubuntu* it seems apt-get is preferable.
<mneptok> not because i say so. because mdz said so.
<stoned> so I'm to take your word for it?
<stoned> so I'm taking his word for it?
<stoned> ok...
<mneptok> ask on a list.
<stoned> I don't need to.  I know what I know, and I know I know the correct thing.
<mneptok> if you need to know all the reasons and whyfors, go for it. i was discouraged from using aptitude. so i don't use it. i trust the source.
<stoned> I just my own judgement and emperical data while testing both wrappers
<stoned> trust*
<sonjoy> Hi iam feeling bad as i started the thread on install, please.....
<stoned> aptitude seems a far better choice
<stoned> for me anyway
<stoned> sonjoy: don't feed bad
<stoned> force a smile, look up, and instantl you'll start to feel better
<mneptok> i'm not trying to convince you of anything other than the fact that the distro team has discouraged aptitude
<sonjoy> ok. as you say
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, what plugin should I install to see PDF files in firefox? I could install adobe acrobat, but that one is slow as hell, and I remember that there was a better one  but I forgot which one..
<stoned> dude, we're talking about ubuntu.  lol.
<stoned> nevermind, I don't want to discuss this anymore.  I might be wrong, but I doubt it.
<mneptok> sonjoy: i don't think anyone's angry here. :)
<mneptok> sonjoy: people disagree all the time. adults do it far better. :)
<sven_oostenbrink> stoned, Its firefox under kubuntu
<stoned> it should be
<sonjoy> ok ok then mine one was also a nice late night joke (adult too)
<stoned> aptitude install firefox
<stoned> sonjoy: im so very ill
<stoned> I haven't the energy for jokes
<stoned> neither the mental ability to understand most humor thrown my way
<stoned> at least for a few more days
<sonjoy> that may be your courteous "APPTITUDE"?
<stoned> I'm sorry, I don't follow
<stoned> sonjoy: did you try a different browser?
<shawn> Hi, I'm looking for help, installed Kubuntu Fiesty with Linux MCE, need to update ATI drivers
<stoned> mce?
<shawn> I think I installed them all right, following the wiki, but it shows mesa in fglrxinfo, not ati
<stoned> shawn: I just installed xorg-video-fglrx or something
<stoned> you can try to backport one from gutsy
<shawn> i'm wanting to get the best performance out of the LinuxMCE
<sonjoy> sorry i have to do it afterwards as my broadband is down and i am on mobile GPRS. as slow as <10KBps.
<shawn> i think i just need to do that find/replace or whatever edit to get the MESA out and the ATI into the fglrx thing
<stoned> add a gutsy source, build-dep xorg-video-fglrx and apt-get -b source fglrx and then sudo dpkg -i blah
<shawn> does that sound right? I remember doing this a while back
<stoned> what do you mean mesa vs. ati?
<stoned> i don't understand
<shawn> when i do fglrxinfo it shows it using the Mesa drivers, not ATI drivers
<stoned> what are you trying to do?
<sonjoy> I will let you know afterwadrs. Thanks a lot. Bye.
<stoned> mesa aren't really drivers
<stoned> !info mesa-utils
<ubotu> mesa-utils: Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component main, is extra. Version 6.5.2-3ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 148 kB
<stoned> check with glxinfo
<shawn> fglrxinfo
<shawn> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<shawn> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<shawn> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<shawn> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2
<stoned> ahh
<shawn> that's what i get, but it should be showing ATI
<stoned> you want direct rendering?
<stoned> instead of indirect?
<shawn> hardware, not software, i think is what you are asking?
<shawn> but yes
<stoned> yes
<stoned> ok
<shawn> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<stoned> I got it simply by using xorg-video-fglrx
<shawn> i tried following that
<shawn> thought i did it fine
<stoned> I didn' thave to do anything else
<shawn> but i musta missed something
<stoned> no module asistant
<stoned> no module compiles
<stoned> I just installed that driver package, modified xorg.conf and vola
<stoned> i got 3d accel
<stoned> remove all ati fglrx stuff
<stoned> unload rmmod any fglrx modules
<stoned> then install that xorg-fglrx drier thing
<shawn> so you're saying not to use the ATI driver? or am I misunderstanding
<stoned> xorg-driver-fglrx - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<stoned> do not use ati/radeon
<shawn> i wish everything would just be automatic and i could apt-get install ATIDRIVERS
<stoned> do not use ati binary drivers unless you can install it
<shawn> i have in the past...
<stoned> do you want this to work or not?
<shawn> when Linux MCE first came out, and sometime before that as well
<stoned> btw, you're on 7.04?
<shawn> so I dunno what I did wrong this time
<shawn> yes
<shawn> just DLed last night
<stoned> I dunno wtf linux mce is
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is there any repository for a Ubuntu package of KTorrent 2.2 (or 2.2.1)?
<stoned> busfahrer: you can easily get it yourself
<stoned> like i did
<shawn> it's a "add-on" basically... supposed to be like windows media center, but for linux
<stoned> sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent
<shawn> www.linuxmce.com i think
<stoned> then download the latest ktorrent source
<stoned> tar zxvf source package
<stoned> compile it
<intelikey> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<stoned> sudo make install
<stoned> :D
<SonhadorPR> I need help accesing my other HDD on Kubuntu
<stoned> or you can use dh_make to compile package yourself for ktorrent
<stoned> I think 2.2 has a deb on ktorrent website
<busfahrer> The thing is, on their website it says, for 2.2.1: "Ubuntu (i368) : Dapper (being worked on), Edgy, Feisty and a Gutsy package is in the repository (Thanks to John Dong)"
<intelikey> busfahrer doesn't look like an official one.  no.
<stoned> or you can backport it from gutsy
<stoned> get the source pacakge and compile it
<busfahrer> How can I check whether it's in feisty-backports?
<stoned> install the repo
<stoned> show ktorrent
<stoned> apt-cache show
<stoned> or policy
<stoned> er.. add the repo in sources
<stoned> i can't think straight and im hitting enter like crazy, please excuse me I might get annoying soon
<intelikey> soon ?   :)
<mneptok> busfahrer: it's in Gutsy
<stoned> hehe
<stoned> busfahrer: add a source for gutsy deb-src
<busfahrer> 2.2 is in backports, that'll dpo
<busfahrer> -p
<SonhadorPR> I need help with connecting to IRC from kubuntu
<stoned> then get the source package from them
<busfahrer> thanks
<stoned> ok nm
<shawn> DOH! i think i found my problem
<stoned> i like to get the latest sources
<mneptok> busfahrer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/ktorrent
<shawn> a typo and ignoring an error...
<stoned> sonjoy: you're ON irc
<stoned> right now
<shawn> i never edited a file b/c i typed it wrong
<stoned> :)
<intelikey> SonhadorPR ?
<stoned> what file?
<shawn> linux-restricted-modiles-common
<shawn> in /etc/default
<stoned> ok
<SonhadorPR> inteL: I using IRc because I doing a telnet to a VMS account.
<SonhadorPR> my IRC programs on kubuntu don connect
<sonjoy> ya still here. dlding firefox via ftp
<shawn> i think that was an important step.... i'm an idiot
<SonhadorPR> I think its the firewall....I think
<shawn> thanks for the help, hopefully all goes well after this restart
<stoned> ohnm
<stoned> i thought you were sojoy
<sonjoy> humn
<intelikey> SonhadorPR tried telnet ?
<SonhadorPR> I am using telnet
<SonhadorPR> right now
<intelikey> ok
<SonhadorPR> but I want to use the KSIrc, or the Chatzilla from FireFox
<intelikey> something wrong with konversation ?
<SonhadorPR> or the X-Chat...none of those work...they wont connect to the servers
<_Deviant_> is there anyway to get alsa to use my sound blaster instead of onboard?
<SonhadorPR> I havent used that one yet..
<SonhadorPR> I think it will be the same problem..
<stoned> yeh i been wondering
<SonhadorPR> let me see...
<stoned> how come there is no 'alsaconf' in ubuntu?
<sonjoy> stoned, its a .tar.gz file thats getting d'loaded
<stoned> sonjoy: ok
<stoned> sonjoy: you have a router?
<stoned> sonjoy: maybe you have http traffic blocked?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR if none of those work,  you probably guessed it correctly,      probably is an firewall  possably even upstream
<stoned> SonhadorPR: you at work?
<sonjoy> no, its connected via bluetooth and nokia 3230 simple thats it. I also thought but who blocked my admin. iam working thru root?
<sonjoy> i myself is the admin
<stoned> oh boy
<stoned> hehehe j/k
<SonhadorPR> well Ill be damned...the konversation works fine..
<SonhadorPR> but none of the other ones are connecting..
<stoned> konversation is good
<SonhadorPR> that really strange
<stoned> i know the konversation dev
<stoned> he is a good kid
<stoned> its a fine product
<sonhadorpr_> I guess I a new konversation konvert!!
<sonhadorpr_> hehehehehe
<stoned> though it is nowher near complete
<sonjoy> ya. i also tried to launch konq thru root. same thing happened
<stoned> I myself hate konversation
<stoned> or xchat
<stoned> or mirc
<stoned> ugh
* stoned loves irssi and it alone.
<ubuntu__> how i make cool desktop?
<SonhadorPR> heheheh...ok
<sonhadorpr_> so anyway...I do have another problem with kubuntu
<stoned> ubuntu__: what kinda cool? configure it yourself cool or beryl cool?
<stoned> ubuntu__: you want 3d cubes and effcts or just a good clean desktop
<intelikey> ubuntu__ apply liquid nitrogen
<ubuntu__> 3d cube
<stoned> ubuntu__: go to #beryl
<intelikey> !beryl | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<stoned> ahh officialy supported?
<stoned> nice
<intelikey> yep
<sonhadorpr_> doesn anybody know how I can access my Windows HDD through kubuntu?
<stoned> ues
<stoned> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<sonhadorpr_> I used to be able to do it through ubuntu, but kuuntu took that away
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stoned> same factoid
<stoned> :)
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> very simular
<stoned> oh I meant links
<sonjoy> very easy. i shar with vista. all ntfs. all accessed
<stoned> ouch
<stoned> vista is the devil
<sonhadorpr_> sonjoy...can you give me step-by-step instructions?
<sonjoy> just go to media
<sonjoy> what to do got built in with this dell
<ubuntu__> no help on effectes
<intelikey> not the devil just written by them
<stoned> hi guys
<stoned> can anyone please tell me of a cool looking zooming or bouncing panel for kde?
<stoned> a replacement for kicker perhaps
<stoned> full with systray and sysmon plugins etc.
<SonhadorPR> sonjoy, I am on the media folder...what now?
<adaptr> try kool..something
<stoned> kooldock
<mastery82> to access NTFS do "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<adaptr> possibly
<sonjoy> home folder>redcolored folder>media
<mumificirani> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> ">redcolored folder>"   hehhe
<mastery82> and to be able to write to nfts write to console"sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<adaptr> that shit is ooold.. who uses xgl now ?
<SonhadorPR> no...the only media I know is the /media
<nixternal> !language | adaptr
<ubotu> adaptr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SonhadorPR> on the root folder
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<adaptr> nixternal thanks, I really needed that
<mastery82> ok sonhadorpr_?
<sonhadorpr_> I was following sonjoys instructions..
<stoned> what did he do?
<sonhadorpr_> but tell me...write the sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and the what?
<stoned> nixternal: what did you do?
<nixternal> nothing
<stoned> ok
<stoned> I have modes and such on ignore
<nixternal> hehe
<stoned> I don't see anything but people chat
<stoned> :D
<_Deviant_> Could someone help me out, I can't seem to get my sound blaster card working.. Alsa Mixer keeps trying to use my onboard audio.
<stoned> how come there is no ' alsaconf ' for ubuntu
<stoned> how does know make alsa detect all cards then chose from it in ubuntu?
<stoned> kubuntu?
<mastery82> ntfs-3g is the driver to mount an ntfs drive
<stoned> s/how does one know*
<stoned> oof
<mastery82> your problem is that it does not mount automatically?
<stoned> is there an alternative to alsaconf?
<mastery82> or you cannot find it at all?
<intelikey> !sonud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SonhadorPR> exactly.
<SonhadorPR> in ubuntu the drives were there.
<stoned> what if you don't want to run arts
<intelikey> !sound
<intelikey> yeah that
<SonhadorPR> .in kubuntu they are not
<stoned> I like to have alsa+dmix for my stuff
<SonhadorPR> ok..I did the apt-get thingy..now what?
<stoned> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> stoned; goes to EOL mentality
<sonjoy_> sonhadorpr_: can tell me your hdd partitions
<intelikey> i liked/used soundcfg too
<stoned> eh
<stoned> I like alsaconf
<sonhadorpr_> sonjoy: How do I do that?
<stoned> so what is the new alternative for it?
<stoned> way/method etc.
<intelikey> some gui crap i guess
<sonjoy_> use qparted
<sonhadorpr_> insdie a terminal window?
<stoned> qtparted
<stoned> for a gui
<sonjoy_> ya
<stoned> same thing
<stoned> but pointyclicky
<sonjoy_> ya qtparted
<stoned> I personally prefer cfdisk abov all
<intelikey> sonhadorpr_ cat /proc/partitions
<runlevelten> cfdisk++
<sonhadorpr_> hold on ..I have to install it
<intelikey> sonhadorpr_ cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> sonhadorpr_   that's all you need to do  %
<stoned> bumble bee tuna
<sonhadorpr_> cat/proc/partitions just like that in the terminal window?
<fdoving> i usually recommend the gparted livecd 50mb download, and it's great.
<stoned> well
<intelikey> sonhadorpr_ cat /proc/partitions
<stoned> the best is diamond boot cd or hiren's boot cd
<intelikey> sonhadorpr_ the space is important
<stoned> for a tech, thsoe are THE tools
<sonhadorpr_> ok ...I just ran qtparted.
<sonhadorpr_> i have /dev/hda and /dev/hdb
<sonjoy_> as a beginner kbuntu user i liked qtparted
<intelikey> neither of which are partitions
<sonhadorpr_> no...they are 2 differente drives
<sonjoy_> normally primary one is /dev/hda1
<intelikey> i'll stay out of it...     i'm only confusing the
<sonhadorpr_> then that would be the hda
<stoned> I don't like those dockers
<stoned> i change my mind
<sonjoy_> the extended's logical starts from /dev/hda5, /dev/hda6, this order
<stoned> kicker is awesome
<stoned> I'll never betray kicker again
<stoned> btw, ktorrent crashes on me a lot
<stoned> I compiled the latest source
<sonhadorpr_> ok...so the qtparted says The following drives have been detected...now what??
<stoned> stable
<intelikey> sonjoy_ caution:  could start at partition #1
<stoned> it does that on every version i've evr used
<stoned> mostly only when i try to right click and remove finished torrents
<sonjoy_> i told /dev/hda1 is primary. for him let it be /dev/hda5 onwards
<intelikey> sonjoy_ i'm just saying you are mentioning an M$ default  and possably some linux apps addopted that stratigy.  but it's possable to make hd?1 the extended partition and logicals start at 2
<vzduch> netsplit? o0
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> idiots in #ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> sonjoy_ better to just look at the data and go from there,  not to say "it's like this..."  cause that's not always the case, nor does it need to be.
<nixternal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sonjoy_> sorry. thats why i used the word "normally"
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using firefox on linux (kubuntu) What plugin could I use to see PDF files in firefox? I don't want to use adobe reader because that one is slow as hell
<nixternal> if your nick isn't registered, here is your warning...if they come here I will set the channel mode to +rR which means only registered users can chat
<vzduch> nixternal: what was the matter?
<vzduch> if you care to elaborate :)
<stoned> you can use kpdf
<klobster> ??
<nixternal> dccspamming
<stoned> it wont' be a plugin
<stoned> or you can probably use mozplugger with kpdf helper
<stoned> that might work out phoenixz
<stoned> phoenixz: kpdf + mozplugger OR just a firefox config to launch external appliation kdpf or xpdf or gpdf
<phoenixz> stoned, Where could I get the mozplugger?
<stoned> search it
<stoned> mozplugger - Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla
<sonjoy_> ya stoned i have downloaded firefox-2.0.0.5.tar.gz, extracted also. now?
<phoenixz> stoned, gottit
<stoned> sonjoy_: try to get to a website from frifox
<voicu> is there a Mathematica compatible program on linux? i mean something free/opensource
<sonjoy_> no no how to install it first?
<stoned> voicu: what is math
<stoned> er..
<stoned> mathematica
<voicu> stoned: the program
<stoned> whats it do
<voicu> stoned: by wolfram research
<stoned> you learn math?
<stoned> for kids?
<voicu> stoned: no, it's a tool for making calculations
<stoned> there are a lot of math tools in kde
<runlevelten> http://www.wolfram.com/news/presslinux.html
<mastery82> http://linuxappfinder.com/education/math
<rechercher> hello! anyone know if the fglrx drivers work with 2.6.20?
<SonhadorPR> I still don know what I doing
<runlevelten> voicu - you get that?
<stoned> what is technical computation?
<voicu> runlevelten: i know about the linux version of Mathematica but i want something opensource
<rechercher> iow, do i need to downgrade my kernel to install fglrx
<rechercher> >?
<stoned> rechercher: no
<klobster> ok so kde has died, and I can't figure out what happened.  start kde fails, I am running gnome now, anyone have any ideas where i start to fix this?
<stoned> install xorg-driver-fglrx
<rechercher> ok, i will try that
<sonjoy_> SonhadorPR: ask intelikey.
<runlevelten> voicu: Sorry, you just asked for a Mathematica compatible program on linux.
<stoned> klobster: try mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_backup_july29
<SonhadorPR> Intelikey:  I want to access my NTFS drives, how can I do this on kubuntu?
<rechercher> stoned will that give me 3d?
<stoned> klobster: sudo update-alternatives --configure x-session-manager and chose kde
<stoned> klobster: startx
<voicu> runlevelten: i also added i wanted something free/opensource...
<stoned> rechercher: yes
<intelikey> SonhadorPR by following carefully the instructions on the page that ubotu gives below
<intelikey> !ntfs | SonhadorPR
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<runlevelten> voicu: Ah, so you did.
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | SonhadorPR
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<phoenixz> stoned, so I installed it, but how do I use it?
<stoned> phoenixz: what?
<stoned> my memory is horrible
<stoned> I'm stoned yous ee
<phoenixz> stoned, mozplugin..
<stoned> yeh so I've never used it
<stoned> I have no idea really
<SonhadorPR> ok...Ill try that..
<SonhadorPR> thanx
<phoenixz> stoned, I dont see it in the menu, I dont see anything in firefox either
<intelikey> SonhadorPR if after carefuly reading those pages you still have trubble  come back and we'll talk.
<stoned> phoenixz: go view a pdf file
<stoned> phoenixz: it would be listed under about:plugins
<stoned> nowhere else
<rechercher> stoned, thanks, that did the trick
<stoned> rechercher: what?
<rechercher> stoned, just installing that driver
<stoned> oh yeh
<stoned> cool man :)
<rechercher> stoned, someone else told me i had to recompile my kernel because IT WILL NOT WORK AT ALL on 2.6.20
<rechercher> what a load of crap
<stoned> its always better to take your car to a few different mechanics and ask them
<SonhadorPR>    it before in ubuntu, but kubuntu deleted those folders, or something..the6
<stoned> 1 might try to rip you off, the other might not know his stuff
<stoned> etc.
<stoned> meaning, always ask in #kubuntu/#ubuntu before taking someone's word for it
<blekos> hello, has anybody installed synce 0.10 in ubuntu?
<stoned> and also research it yourself
<rechercher> nice analogy
<sayers> How do I change my theme?
<klobster> stoned: update alternatives, will just open startkde, no?  and that is borked.  If I reboot it hangs and goes to a command prompt
<stoned> klobster: did you modify the script?
<intelikey> !theme | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sonjoy_> I could not install or run firefox. its not working
<sayers> intelikey: :(, I know that, but how do I change it in KDE
<stoned> sayers: kcontnrol
<klobster> stoned: no, I have done nothing
<stoned> sayers: kcontrol
<intelikey> sonjoy_ may i ask why you are trying to build from source the default ubuntu browser ?
<stoned> sayers: argh. alt + f2, tyep in kcontrol and box opens, configure your kde there
<intelikey> !ff | sonjoy_
<ubotu> sonjoy_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<stoned> intelikey: his http isn't working
<stoned> intelikey: ftp apparantly does work
<stoned> klobster: strange
<intelikey> then it's a firewall/upstream issue
<klobster> sonjoy_: stoned: only in FF, or in all web apps?
<stoned> klobster: did you try to move your ~/.kde?
<stoned> start without one
<klobster> stoned: I am about to.
<stoned> maybe it is some kde setting causing crap
<klobster> stoned: I don't thnk so, i think it is before that.
<stoned> before what?
<stoned> no I mean you should mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_backup
<klobster> stoned: before startx is run
<stoned> and try kde again
<klobster> I know.
<rechercher> so what do you'all think of the proposed kde-gnome merger?
<intelikey> well at any rate sonjoy_ you'll need to install build-essential before you can compile anything   (if you haven't already done so)
<stoned> kde gnome what!!!
<klobster> sonjoy_: what exactly is your HTTP issue?
<stoned> I absolutely HATE gtk
<stoned> I'd like for mozilla to put out a qt version of firefox
<stoned> instead of gtk
<x_link> Hi
<stoned> x_link: yo buddy
<x_link> I installe Kubuntu for like 3-4 days ago.
<rechercher> stoned, yes, it would me nice for kde users
<stoned> x_link: you betray debian :)
<x_link> I use VLC to watch movies, but I can't fast forward or anything. When I try to do that the movie starts over again.
<x_link> It wasn't like this in Debian.
<x_link> stoned: Hi mate.
<stoned> x_link: just use mplayer
<x_link> I have always used VLC, like it alot.
<stoned> awe
<x_link> But in Debian it wasn't like this.
<stoned> check the feisty bts
<stoned> maybe its a bug
<stoned> if not, file it
<x_link> I don't know how to look.
<x_link> I use Kubuntu 7.04
<stoned> !bts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> they don't have a bts?
<stoned> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stoned> ahh here it is
<x_link> What?
<x_link> Did you find the bug?
<stoned> no
<x_link> Ahh ok =)
<stoned> hows the old woman?
<x_link> I will try with mplayet now to see.
<stoned> and kids?
<x_link> Just fine, thanks for asking =)
<stoned> you havin fun with your new system?
<stoned> yeh man you da man
<rubicon> hi all
<x_link> stoned: =)
<x_link> stoned: I don't got my new system yet.
<stoned> x_link: I build the 8800gtx boxy today
<x_link> I have just upgraded this one for now.
<stoned> ahh
<x_link> stoned: hehe nice =)
<x_link> stoned: Can you do me a favor?
<stoned> 3.0ghz amd ahtlon x2 6000 now at 3.8ghz
<stoned> stock cooling
<rubicon> please, colud some post the following in the ATI-Driver FAQ's: If it won't work, check your BIOS-Settings for the CArd-Bus Type AGP->bad, PCI->good, full 3D
<sonjoy_> well i shall try tomorrow. its 2.12 am and i have to be up by 6:30am. so thans guys fo ryour nice help. see you tomorrow night. again. bye. good night. you may send me doc at sonjoyganguly@gmail.com. my issue is http not working whereas ftp, irc is working. good night stoned. special thamx to stoned and intelikey :)
<stoned> 8800gtx, 2gb pc6400, and other neat stuff
<x_link> stoned: You overclocked Athlon 64 x2 6000+ to 3.8Ghz?
<stoned> yessir
<x_link> They don't oc that well.
<x_link> hmm ok
<x_link> Max I heard is like 3.4Ghz
<stoned> yeh well
<stoned> thats what I do for a living man
<x_link> stoned: Can you try to find if there is a bug?
<x_link> I don't understand.
<stoned> the guy has money to throw around
<x_link> But I read it on a site.
<intelikey> rubicon in #ubuntu  seaves     or nalioth maybe
<stoned> i charge for labor, and 10% on pars
<stoned> parts
<x_link> stoned: I can't watch movies iwth mplayer.
<x_link> I get errors.
<stoned> some of my techs are brilliant hardware hackers man
<klobster> stoned: startx boots kde even with my original .kde, but still doesn't complete the boot process properly.
<x_link> Maybe I need codecs or something.
<stoned> klobster: that sucks
<stoned> klobster: you haven't removed any packages?
<klobster> nope
<stoned> what did you do?
<mastery82> x_link
<mastery82> download automatix
<stoned> anything different at all
<stoned> no
<stoned> dude
<mastery82> and install all drivers from there
<stoned> wtf is wrong with you
<stoned> say no to automatix
<stoned> say no to automatix
<klobster> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stoned> say no to automatix
<stoned> say no to automatix
<stoned> ok
<stoned> 4 times ought to do it
<x_link> stoned: I didn't do anything.
<stoned> :)
<stoned> i know
<mastery82> yes i ve read that stoned
<mastery82> but i ve been using it for 1 year now
<kaminix> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<stoned> you've ever read the actual script
<stoned> to see what exactly it does?
<intelikey> klobster tried   find ~/ -exec sudo chown `whoami` '{}' \;
<mastery82> and it works great
<jacob> okay guys dumb question, how do i create another account on kubuntu
<stoned> jacob: adduser
<stoned> man adduser
<stoned> or kmenu>system>kuser
<intelikey> that does assume you don't symlink to system folders
<mastery82> and x_link for me the best player is vlc#
<jacob> only root may add a user?
<stoned> mplayer is stuff
<jacob> thats what i got
<stoned> jacob: true
<jacob> so....what do i do?
<intelikey> jacob  sudo adduser jacob     <<<< example only
<stoned> sudo -p kuser
<klobster> intellikey: this is before the boot process finishes.  It simply hangs at "running /etc/rc.d/local"` untill I hit enter, and then it shows a login prompt
<stoned> !user
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<rubicon> klobster: have you ruined your Xserver?
<mastery82> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mastery82> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<stoned> kdf
<intelikey> klobster that's not a hang,  that's a prompt over written.     (case in point: rather than hitting enter type: ls   and hit enter)
<klobster> I suspect you are correct.  Where would i find the log of the booting events, so that i could see what died?
<intelikey> klobster and yes it will ask for ls's password but you see what i'm saying.
<stoned> !wayttd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wayttd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoned> its not added yet
<intelikey> klobster it sounds like no dm is starting    ls /etc/rc.2 | grep dm
<stoned> dm doesn't start with startx
<stoned> thats how he is starting X isn't he?
<klobster>  /etc/rc2.d ?
<jacob> how do i get root access? i went to kmenu<system settings<user groups<administrator mode and it says i need root acces
<rechercher> sudo su
<rechercher> is to become root, jacob
<klobster> ok rebooting, bbs
<jacob> thank you rechercher
<jacob> okay, now...anyone have any experience with WINE?
<jacob> anyone know how to use wine with warcraft 3
<jacob> er
<jacob> my adept package manager wont open
<twosouls82> jacob: try running it from the Konsole, and see if something it printed there
<twosouls82> s/something it/something is/
<klobster> got it.  kdm was turned off
<jacob> how do i run from konsole
<ruzzz>   ?
<klobster> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<twosouls82> jacob: Alt+F2 -> konsole ENTER
<jacob> i mean
<twosouls82> adept_manager is it called
<jacob> how do i run adept through the konsole
<jacob> ah k
<twosouls82> jacob: adept_ tab tab and see
<klobster> hey how does kubuntu handle runlevels? I have multiuser modes 2-5; which one should I have start kdm?
<klobster> what is the difference between them?
<Dragnslcr> I think kdm is at runlevel 5
<Biovore> or runlevel 2
<Dragnslcr> Aren't 3 and 4 normally unused?
<Dragnslcr> It's been a while since I've done anything with runlevels
<x_link> stoned: Do I need any codecs to play with mplayer?
<Biovore> yeah.. well inittab isn't used anymore.. so I am sure what runlevel it comes up in..
<jacob> okay i installed firefox earlier, then created another account, how do i make firefox available for  both accounts
<stoned> !w32codecs x_link
<stoned> !w32codecs | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Biovore> x_link: www.mplayerhq.hu
<x_link> sudo apttiude install w32codecs
<x_link> ok
<x_link> Hrmm that didn't owrk.
<x_link> work
<[ifr0g] > what is a chainloader ?
<[ifr0g] > Sorry.. i googled and i dont get a proper desc.
<Biovore> got to the start of the disk and execute
<klobster> biovore Dragnslcr so no clue, then?
<x_link> Biovore: I don't find anyting on that site =/
<[ifr0g] > sorry ?
<[ifr0g] > GOT ?
<Biovore> x_link: there is a link for the win32 codec pack under the download section..
<x_link> ok
<Biovore> x_link: download it and extract to /usr/lib/win32/
<[ifr0g] > it goes to that start of the disk.?
<[ifr0g] > chainloader +1 ??
<x_link> Biovore: But exactly which codec should I get?
<Biovore> yup.. first part of the partition..
<Biovore> (err the MBR)
<Biovore> x_link: the tarball has 30 of them in it..
<[ifr0g] > if i want to go to the 3rd part ?
<x_link> Biovore: ok
<x_link> Biovore: Just any under "Binary Codec Packages" right?
<Biovore> [ifr0g] : well normaly we use grub to boot chainload +1 on a partition..
<Biovore> x_link: yup
<x_link> ok
<jacob> anyone here use teamspeak
<x_link> I guess I should create /var/lib/win32 on my own?
<Biovore> x_link: /usr/lib/win32   yes.. use sudo..
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, ah ok, and +1 indicate ??
<x_link> ok
<Biovore> there are instructions..
<ardchoille> x_link: Are installing win32codecs ?
<x_link> NDPTAL85: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<x_link> ardchoille: Yes
<x_link> I remember that I could do "sudo aptitude install w32codecs" in debian.
<ardchoille> x_link: you can get them from the repos and you won't have to do it manually
<ardchoille> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> bah!
<ardchoille> !seveas
<Biovore> [ifr0g] : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#chainloader
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<x_link> ardchoille: I tried with sudo aptitude install w32codecs, but don't find anything.
<ardchoille> x_link: see the seveas repo that ubotu posted for win32codecs
<ardchoille> x_link: you have to add the repo first
<x_link> Which one?
<ardchoille> !seveas | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<x_link> ardchoille: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<x_link> Should I add that repo?
<ardchoille> x_link: read tha tpage and add the repo
<x_link> ok
<x_link> deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<x_link> deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<x_link> I should add that then
<ardchoille> x_link: If you do things correctly, rarely will you have to do much manually
<x_link> ardchoille: That's the right repos, right?
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, thanks..
<evjunior09> Anyone good with Limewire?? I have a problem
<ardchoille> x_link: You're going to have to read that page, there are several sections for the repo.
<x_link> ok
<x_link> Biovore: But should I move the .zip file to /var/lib/win32 and extract it there then it's okej?
<ardchoille> x_link: If you do it manually, you may run into dependency problems, this is why we use package managers.
<x_link> hmm ok
<x_link> But I'm not that good ont his.
<x_link> I don't get it. I will leave this alone.
<x_link> brb
<ardchoille> x_link: The wiki docs are designed well, easy to follow. The reason I won't spoon feed you is because that would teach you nothing. If you learn nothing, then you won't know how to fix a potential problem later.
<evjunior09> Can Amarok Play WMA files?
<x_link> ardchoille: But I don't understand it.
<x_link> I found the repo.
<ardchoille> x_link: Which part do you not understand?
<x_link> deb url-of-repository release-to-use components-to-use
<x_link> deb url-of-repository release-to-use components-to-use
<x_link> But then it says that I should change the url-of-repositories
<x_link> err
<x_link> That was not the repo I just showed, sorry.
<x_link> deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<x_link> deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<x_link> That is.
<ardchoille> That is for freenx stuff, not w32codecs
<x_link> ok
<x_link> I'm reading on the link you just gave me.
<jacob> does anyone have any experience with WINE and could help me?
<ardchoille> x_link: this example  deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx  has the repos for the "extras" and the "freenx" items. See the sections above the example on that page?
<BluesKaj> evjunior09: i'm quite sure amarok can play windows media audio
<Biovore> depends if it has DRM on it.. linux can't handle the DRM
<raylu> how do i set the resolution of my ttys?
<evjunior09> Blueskaj: well when i tried it said unable to play file
<evjunior09> but my mp3's worked
<BluesKaj> who records im wma these days
<evjunior09> blueskaj: yeah i have no idea
<evjunior09> i hate wma
<ardchoille> evjunior09: The mp3's likely weren't DRM, and the wma was?
<BluesKaj> evjunior09:  a hint ..convert your wma files to mp3 or ogg or whatever you want with soundKonverter
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: My question is who in their right mind would record/encode in a proprietary format.
<twosouls82> soundKonverter is a killer app
<Biovore> ardchoille: I don't know.. but I see alot of wma wmv stuff out there..
<BluesKaj> rhetorical question no doubt ardchoille ...i can't understand anyone doing it either :)
<ardchoille> :)
<raylu> so...set tty resolution? anyone?
<evjunior09> What would SoundKonverter be under? i installed it with the command line
<evjunior09> never mind
<evjunior09> got it
<BluesKaj> multimedia
<vzduch> as to WMA.. I have a similar problem, Audacious being unable to play a WMA webradio stream, even though the WMA plugin is installed & active
<vzduch> it plays fine w/ VLC though
<ardchoille> raylu: I added a code to the end of my kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. the code I added was:  vga=791
<ardchoille> iirc, that is for 1024x768 for my tty's
<Biovore> vzduch: amarok uses xine as the backend.. so if xine can play it.. then aramok can..
<BluesKaj> try amarok , vzduch...it will play wm streams
<vzduch> I don't use Amarok as long as it doesn't do proper gapless play :)
<evjunior09> how come my .wma file wont show up on konverter? i click add file and nothing happens
<vzduch> gonna try again when 1.5.0 (or was it 2.0?) comes out
<klobster> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> for Audacious I have the wonderful xmms-crossfade plugin that does gapless play absolutely nicely :)
<klobster> that debian bot was very helpfull
<ardchoille> klobster: lol
<raylu> \=
<vzduch> klobster: only it probably won't help you very much as *buntu runlevels are configured differently from most other Linuxen
<klobster> vzduch: same as debian, no?
<Biovore> yup
<klobster>  /etc/rcX.d right?
<Biovore> I think everything is in runlevel 2
<vzduch> klobster: to my knowledge, Debian runlevels are configured the traditional way, whereas in *buntu multi-user level w/ X autostart is already in runlevel 2
<klobster> debian runlevels are the same as that.
<yiannis852> hi all!
<vzduch> klobster: really?  last time I used a nearer Debian derivate than *buntu (Kanotix (Debian-testing/-sid)) it was the traditional way, i.e. rl 2 == multiuser w/o X, rl 3 == multiuser w/ manual X start, rl 5 == multiuser w/ automatic X start
<raylu> o.0
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<raylu> i never got these seemingly-random runlevel assignments
<klobster> vzduch: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212
<Biovore> I think 2-5 are all the same thing on ubuntu and debian
<raylu> what about 4? why doesn't ubuntu just make the current 6 3 instead?
<raylu> they are
<Biovore> there just "run levels"  You can make them anyrthing you want..
<raylu> i can't think of a use for 3
<raylu> let alone 4 and 5
<ekrengel> i keep seeing these when i run apt-get update
<ekrengel> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
<ekrengel> all with the Translation-en_US at the end
<ekrengel> that are Ign
<ekrengel> anyone know how to stop those?
<vzduch> raylu: as I said, traditional division of runlevels: 0 == shutdown, 1 == single-user, text mode, 2 == multi-user, text mode, 3 == multi-user, text mode w/ optional X server, 4 == user-defined, 5 == multi-user, graphical mode (X autostart), 6 == reboot
<Biovore> ^ that redhat and suse
<level1> the 64 bit install cd is compatible with intel 64 bit right?
<level1> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD:  Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<raylu> vzduch, oh, i see
<level1> I think thats a little confusing and misleading
<raylu> why doesn't ubuntu use that and
<raylu> how do i set my tty resolution?
<raylu> level1, i've never seen 64 with "intel" next to it. it's always "64" or "amd64
<raylu> "
<level1> raylu: lol, I know why that is, but to new and unsophisticated users that don't like to take chances, thats the most confusing thing ever
<level1> raylu: I think it should say "64 bit installer: choose this is you have a 64 bit intel or amd cpu.  Choose 32 bit if you are unsure."
<raylu> hrm =\
<level1> no need to confuse people
<raylu> i think any alternative would be misleading in any other way
<raylu> *in another way
<level1> since I have a 64 bit cpu now, I should go ahead and get a 64 OS, right?  theres no real reason to stick with 32 bit, right?
<vzduch> [23:51:48]  <@le-helper> [Distrowatch]  Distribution Release: Ubuntu Christian Edition 3.3
<Ace2016> omg
<Ace2016> why is there a Ubuntu Christian Edition???
<vzduch> level1: well, there is, if you want to use proprietary software, like e.g. gfx drivers or Flash
<level1> bring Christians to linux not linux users to Christianity, right
<Biovore> Ace2016: because someone made one..
<vzduch> Ace2016: don't ask me, it's there ;)
<level1> vzduch: what about the nvidia drivers?
<vzduch> level1: 32-bit only
<Ace2016> nvidia drivers are great :)
<Biovore> vzduch: The other thing that makes runlevels a mute point on ubuntu is that fact feisty dosn't uses init.
<Ace2016> doesn't it?
<vzduch> Biovore: indeed
<ardchoille> s/mute/moot/
<Ace2016> but i run /etc/init.d/kdm restart   <<< thats init right???
<level1> Ace2016: not so great if they force me to stay with 32 bit... thats annoying
<ekrengel> I've gotten rid of the "Ign" from apt get with this command
<ekrengel> unset LANG LANGUAGE
<ekrengel> but it resets itself everytime i open up a new terminal
<Biovore> Ace2016: no.. thats a script that can start/stop/restart kdm
<klobster> Ace2016: that is just a script
<klobster> nvm
<Ace2016> level1: the boost in speed that the nvidia driver gives over nv is greater than the one you get from running 64bit
<Biovore> see: startup.ubuntu.com for the init replacement
<klobster> but kubuntu DOES use rc?.d and that is runlevels
<Ace2016> but isn't that script the one that is run on startup???
<jacob> okay, installed warcraft and the frozen throne with wine, what would be the command to open frozen throne.exe with wine in opengl?
<ekrengel> maybe i'll just put that in .bashrc and see if that works
<level1> Ace2016: perhaps, that doesn't change the fact that I could be running nvidia drivers *and* 64 bit apps if they just took the time to recompile it
<ekrengel> yup that works
<ekrengel> : P
<Ace2016> wait a sec
<level1> vzduch: if nvidia doesn't have 64 bit drivers, why does this page exsist? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.11.html
<jtong> hi all
<Ace2016> level1: they do have a 64bit driver, did you even check their web site?
<Ace2016> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.06.html
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> hi
<Ace2016> thats the beta one for all the latest cards, i'm using the 32bit one now ;)
<level1> Ace2016: vzduch said they didn't...
<vzduch> might be that it's just the newest driver they have a 64bit variant of
<Ace2016> maybe ubuntu doesn't have it because its beta
<vzduch> but to my knowledge the versions that are in the repos are 32-bit only
<Ace2016> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Ace2016> there are all the drivers
<Ace2016> and you want the amd64 one right?
<Ace2016> whats IA64? is it different from amd64?
<adenicio> can wine install .exe games an programmes?
<level1> adenicio: why not?
<level1> adenicio: with wine, the philosophy is "try it and see"
<adenicio> level1: ok i dont have dsl so it taking a while to download
<level1> Ace2016: I'd like to know what the difference is too.  As far as I can tell, they are binary compatable, so theres no real difference
<Ace2016> found it:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EM64T#Intel_64
<adenicio> do anyone know glovepie for the wiimote?does it work on linux?the bleuthoot feity 7.04 does not detect my wiimote
<jacob> hey guys
<jacob> how would i open frozen throne.exe with WINE in opengl
<level1> jacob: well, usually, you get a command line, cd to the directory, and type "wine <program name>"
<jacob> okay typed "wine frozen throne.exe" and nothing happened
<ardchoille> jacob: Try:  wine frozen\ throne.exe
<jacob> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\frozen throne.exe": Module not found
<jacob> because i installed to a different location
<jacob> my home folder
<jacob> so what would i do now
<ardchoille> jacob: I have no idea, I have never used wine. I just saw you had a space in the filename and you need to escape spaces in Linux
<vzduch> jacob: try the 'Windows' path
<jacob> eh?
<jacob> its not in the windows path
<jacob> its at...
<jacob_> i need somebody's help
<jacob_> this morning, i was able to install mplayer to watch quicktime movies
<vzduch> jacob: 'C:\\Program\ Files\\$subfolderName\\frozen\ throne.exe'
<jacob> so
<jacob> type win and that?
<jacob_> but i did not know that it also plays realplayer
<jacob_> now i go to the nova pbs site and i'm no longer able to view videos in realplayer
<jacob_> which it used to work when i had realplayer without mplayer
<Biovore> jacob_: do you have the realvideo stuff install for mplayer?
#kubuntu 2008-07-21
<sayaleproso> help !! =/
<SaYaLePRoSo> alguien que me pueda ayudar ?
<SaYaLePRoSo> .d
<SebNaitsabes> so I just re installed Flashplugin non free from the repo into this womans Kubuntu and it's still doing it.  Flash stuff is not loading in Firefox. any ideas?
<MrKennie> SebNaitsabes: in firefox does anything show in about:plugins ?
<SebNaitsabes> i'll have to try stuff like that next time
<SebNaitsabes> I was vncing her
<SebNaitsabes> and she had to go
<MrKennie> ah ok
<SebNaitsabes> ,but I just remove the plugin and put it back on again
<SebNaitsabes> and looked for some plugins folder in .mozilla that I could not find
<MrKennie> should be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<MrKennie> er, firefox/plugins
<SebNaitsabes> yeah I went looking for
<MrKennie> which is a link to /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<SebNaitsabes> a folder that I knew should be there
<Guest30866> moin moin
<mikedomo> some people have problems with wireless cards in ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> whilst I am at it,   I am prety sure there is a way to get Shockwave working in Linux Firefox with Wine or Codeweavers, but not entirely sure since I have not done that myself before
<MrKennie> it is possible, I've done it myself but it's very unstable.
<MrKennie> so I just gave up on that idea :)
<SebNaitsabes> well some stupid game on Facebook that she  wants to run maybe needs it
<mikedomo> i posted one solution for that
<mikedomo> http://www.republicaubuntu.org.do/foro/viewtopic.php?t=1309
<jonathan_> flash sometimes wont load on firefox 3
<SebNaitsabes> why?
<MrKennie> I'm still using FF2
<jonathan_> refreshing wont fix it
<jonathan_> same glitch with firefox 2 as well
<mikedomo> i never have this problem in firefox
<SebNaitsabes> hummmmmmm and on mine I get problems like slowness and freezes with Firefox 3 in Ubuntu
<jonathan_> maybe its a 64 bit thing
<SebNaitsabes> she is using 32bit
<jonathan_> :(
<mikedomo> is big trouble inst linux 64 bits version
<MrKennie> doesn't the latest flash work under x64?
<jonathan_> im trying to buy some tracks on beat port but its just fnarked up
<jonathan_> well flash does work fine
<SebNaitsabes> maybe it's worth trying to get Flash plugin working in konqueror as well
<jonathan_> when it wants to
<jonathan_> well oddly enough
<MrKennie> for me, video performance sucks in flash but other than that it's good.
<jonathan_> same glitch in konqueror
<jonathan_> seriously
<MrKennie> ah yea, I've had the same in konq
<SebNaitsabes> what would really suck is having to use the WIndows Firefox under Wine or something like that
<SebNaitsabes> well she woudn't care
 * icarus test
<SebNaitsabes> ,but I sure as hell would
<jonathan_> it could work for hours all day
<jonathan_> then suddenly
<jonathan_> *plop*
<jonathan_> its broke
<jonathan_> like a magic gblin sneezed onit or something
<jonathan_> goblin*
<lesergi> hi all
<jonathan_> its makes no sense
<mikedomo> hi
<SebNaitsabes> or it does make sense since it's propritary closed source software
<init6> I have a Lite-On DVDRW SOHW-1633S drive. Can't burn to my TDK DVD-r but can burn to Maxell DVD-r. Tried to flash the drive but they are all .exe apps. wine will let it detect the drive fine but can't flash it. any suggestions on how to upgrade the firmware to allow other media types?
<jonathan_> .....
<SebNaitsabes> which does make me think of gnash again
<jonathan_> ahhhh
<jonathan_> is gnash any good then?
<SebNaitsabes> ,but the open source flash palyer lacks certain features and I have not tryed it
<MrKennie> I don't think gnash can do videos yet (or probably never will)
<jonathan_> i dont think id try buying music on beatport with gnash
<mikedomo> not the adobeś non free plugin still better than gnash
<jonathan_> hmmm......
<mikedomo> :(
<SebNaitsabes> is there a way to choose which plugin for a flash video?
<SebNaitsabes> I mean
<SebNaitsabes> any flash
<jonathan_> yeah
<jonathan_> you get flash or gnash
<jonathan_> thats the choice
<mikedomo> yeah
<lesergi> do I can get 8.6 version of ati driver from any repo or I must install with ATI installer??
<SebNaitsabes> I meant have both installed
<SebNaitsabes> and say I want this plugin  no I want that plugin
<jonathan_> ....
<SebNaitsabes> choose between the plugin
<jonathan_> i guess you could
<jonathan_> try it... if something breaks.... say a swear
<mikedomo> use envy to inatall this graphic card
<lesergi> 8.6 version?
<init6> whats the best way to flash a DVD drives firmware with the applications don't work on linux to flash the drive?
<MrKennie> personally I would like to see flash die a horrible death an d make the internet liveable again.
<lesergi> mikedomo: I checked it, it's right
<SebNaitsabes> could put the Windows versin of Firefox on and yeah in Wine, but then I would want the user agent changed :)  and always have my changed one.  so it says Linux not Windows, even though technically it's Wine,  but Wine is running in Linux anyway so
<init6> lol@Mrkennie I right there with you on the flashing hoping to die
<mikedomo> ok :) iesergi
<lesergi> mikedomo: it seems be not-compiled version...
<MrKennie> and that;s for silverlight, keep it. Why bother porting it mono guys, MS 0wn novell too!
<jonathan_> action script 3 is good
<MrKennie> sorry about the rant
<jonathan_> but...
<jonathan_> mainly made of ass
<mikedomo> well
<MrKennie> I've had to do some actionscript in my time.
<MrKennie> as2.0 that is
<jonathan_> i once used visual art software made in actionscript 3
<jonathan_> fairly stable
<lesergi> oh mikedomo, it is compiling now itself ^^
<jonathan_> but i was using a mac though
<jonathan_> mind you id rather set fire to my mac than use it
<lesergi> mikedomo: thanks you very much, let's restart X server
<lesergi> bye
<MrKennie> although one pro for flash is that it has got rid of that nasty realplayer for *nix and everyone can watch videos again!
<mikedomo> see ya
<jonathan_> real player was made by hitler and satan
<jonathan_> in one weekend
<jonathan_> and they werent even really trying
<MrKennie> at least the linux version was
<jonathan_> oh yes
<jonathan_> omg Real Player staff actually knew what linux was?
<jonathan_> wow
<jonathan_> -_-
<MrKennie> it was hard to even find the download on their site I recall
<MrKennie> had to google it
<jonathan_> then they created Real Arcade
<jonathan_> which.....
<jonathan_> died
<jonathan_> horribly
<mikedomo> i dont like real player i love kaffeine
<MrKennie> kaffeine is great, so is caffeine!
<mikedomo> simple fast
<mikedomo> awesome :)
<MrKennie> give me that and amarok and my computerised life is complete
<jonathan_> armarok scares me its playlist system confuses me
<mikedomo> amarok with mysql as a database manager is amazig
<MrKennie> it can take a while tog et used to but it's worth it
<mikedomo> of music compilations
<MrKennie> I tried that but got terribly slow
<zhobbs> is it hard to switch to esd instead of arts?
<jonathan_> ill give it another go but right now super happy idiot proof xmms keeps me happy
<Githzerai> Hm, I prefere SMplayer, Amarok is...well..Amarok, but don't forget K3b and Konqueror ;)
<jonathan_> what about  Foobar?
<MrKennie> zhobbs: why would you want to use esd?
<jonathan_> oh wait
<mikedomo> k3b a great cd burner
<MrKennie> oh, k3b!
<zhobbs> MrKennie: I don't really, but there is an application that I have to use that seems to really want to use esd and won't work otherwise
<jonathan_> i bought ut3 ages ago....... got it home.... then realised there is no linux client
<jonathan_> o_o
<MrKennie> zhobbs: oh, hmm. What application is that?
<mikedomo> esd a daemon sound sounds very good when use xmms
<jonathan_> ive been staring at the box of it all day
<MrKennie> jonathan_: I thought there was
<MrKennie> jonathan_: I remember playing the demo
<jonathan_> nope
<jonathan_> .....
<jonathan_> i cant find the linux client anywhere
<MrKennie> seriously
<jonathan_> i have been everywhere
<MrKennie> I used to paly wit ha buddy who used to hang out on here (freenode)
<MrKennie> then he got the full version and I didn't :P
<jonathan_> maybe there was a linux demo but there still is no linux full version
<jonathan_> ah poo
<zhobbs> MrKennie: closed source bete software
<lesergi> fucking ATI card :'(
<jonathan_> now what have we learned from this lesergi?
<jonathan_> dont buy ATI ever
<MrKennie> jonathan_: that sucks, I just googled and it seems to be something in the works
<lesergi> why when I use 3D in my card computer halts!!!
<lesergi> jonathan_: xD
<jonathan_> yes in the works....... its being programmed by the Epic Games mascott ..... pan pan the fat hamster
<MrKennie> zhobbs: that's strange, usually closed software goes for at least OSS
<mikedomo> i use nvidia because the sopport for linux driver is better
<zhobbs> yeah, it has oss mode, but doesn't work (even with artsdsp)
<MrKennie> never known anything to depend on sound daemons but I live a simple life I guess.
<lesergi> I'll change my ati card for girlsfriend nvidia card ^^
<MrKennie> zhobbs: can you tell me what the program is?
<jonathan_> i use nvidia because i like to be controled by a corperation whos logo looks like the All Seeing Eye
<gurkentraeger> if you buy an nvidia they will tell you to buy an ati
<lesergi> hahaha
<mikedomo> hehehehehe
<jonathan_> all hail the golden eye of zorgron king of the potato kingdom
 * MrKennie bows
<lesergi> so, really nvidia better in linux?
<mikedomo> well in my case yes
<jonathan_> nvidia is the true road...... do not listen to the others....... they are false profits
<MrKennie> I've always stuck with nvidia where possible but I have an older ati card which using opensource drivers works very well.
<lesergi> in my laptop I have an ATI card with no-problems...
<Dragnslcr> If you're going for Linux support, you'd probably want Intel
<mikedomo> yeah because the open ati drivers are released this year and for that reason ati drivers will very soon more stable tha nvidia`s drivers
<jonathan_> is it just me or is the only way to make computer music with VST plugins and samplers?
<MrKennie> Dragnslcr: I agree, kde4.1 with all the compiz stuff works brilliantly on my laptop which has Intel gfx
<lesergi> 7 days left to 4.1 right?
<MrKennie> or 8?
<Githzerai> lesergi: 29. july
<Dragnslcr> I'd guess that within a year or two, Intel's graphics chipsets will be powerful enough to do anything for normal desktop use
<MrKennie> tagged 4.1 on tuesday and the following week it's realised
<lesergi> so, 8 days xD
<mikedomo> kde 4.1!
<MrKennie> rc1 still needs lots of work though
<lesergi> yeah
<lesergi> kubuntu integration too
<mikedomo> yeah i prefer use it in october
<gurkentraeger> or maybe Mark Shuttleworth has a contract with nvidia... he just looks like  sth. gnaws at his conscience
<MrKennie> 4.1 at rc1 is still way better than 4.0.x IMO
<mikedomo> i hope so that
<lesergi> so, can I do something to avoid computers reboot when I use 3D?????
<Sydero> it's better, but very buggy
<MrKennie> yea
<MrKennie> lesergi: agp or pciex?
<lesergi> agp
<lesergi> I don't know what to do
<MrKennie> soemtiems fast write can cause problems
<MrKennie> if it's enabled int he bios
<Sydero> ah good old fast write
<lesergi> fast write, I must disable it, right?
<Sydero> but now you can pay $60 for a DX10 card
<MrKennie> if it's enabled yea, if not then it can't be that
<MrKennie> usually it's disabled by default but who knows
<lesergi> MrKennie: if it is disable, what can I do? :(
<lesergi> I did not see  information about error in logs
<MrKennie> lesergi: check agp aperture size, I've had problems with it set to high
<Sydero> it doesn't need to be really anything if you have a lot of gfx memory
<MrKennie> too high*
<Phoenix92x> I'm running 8.04 and I'd like some help fixing my sound system. I have 5.1 speakers from a soundblaster audigy platinum ex and before was getting only 2 channels of sound. I forgot to backup a file I was editing I think it was pulse.conf in /etc for the pulseaudio system, and now I dont have sound. I want to be able to run speaker-test -c 6 and get sound out of all channels. Right now I'm getting *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<Phoenix92x> Playback open error: -111,Connection refused
<Phoenix92x>  
<lesergi> aperture size? in bios too?
<Sydero> yeah
<MrKennie> aye
<jonathan_> can anyone direct me to a linux music channel?
<lesergi> oks
<lesergi> MrKennie: thanks a lot, I'm goint to reboot and I turn back ::P
<intelikey> why are all fruit cakes are baked on "yum echad hashabuwa" the first day of the week ?
<intelikey> jonathan_ linux music ?
<MrKennie> there used to be a radio show on here
<Phoenix92x> um, basically, can anyone help me fix my pulseaudio system?
<MrKennie> not anymore though, been a few years too. =(
 * intelikey just wonders what linux music is ?
<jonathan_> a irc for people making music on linux
<Phoenix92x> why its the music of the kernel of course
<MrKennie> oh, lol
<intelikey> jonathan_ i'm still not sure i follow you,   but check !freeformats
<jonathan_> hmm...... take the linux kernal...... pack it into a file.... change the file extention to .ogg and run it.
<jonathan_> kernel*
<homie> hi how can i change login manager ?
<intelikey> heh jonathan_ cat /boot/vmlinuz* > /dev/dsp
<jonathan_> as in a chatroom for poor people who wanna make music using linux stuff like Ardour and Rosegarden?
<MrKennie> jonathan_: maybe there's an #ardour which should have more info?
<intelikey> homie just install another one.
<jonathan_> thanks at least its a start
<Sydero> Are there any security apps we should install on linux i.e. a firewall configuring tool
<MrKennie> I was playing around with Hydrogen yesterday. Very cool stuff.
<homie> i have kdm and gdm i want to use kdm
<lesergi> hi again
<MrKennie> homie: dpkg-reconfigure kdm/gdm, doesn't matter which
<MrKennie> lesergi: hi
<lesergi> agp fast write was enabled, I disabled it
<MrKennie> lesergi: OK, any luck?
<lesergi> aperture from 64->32
<lesergi> I did glxgears and no errors...
<MrKennie> cool
<lesergi> I'll play urban terror...
<MrKennie> good luck :)
<lesergi> I'll tell you
<lesergi> thanks !!! :D
<jonathan_> is urban terror any good?
<MrKennie> I can't even remember what it is. I've not played games for well over a year now.
<MrKennie> is it an addon for ET?
<jonathan_> free counterstrike
<jonathan_> basically
<MrKennie> ah, I remember, yea it's a very good mod
<jonathan_> i thought i t was a stand alone game
<MrKennie> probably is by now
<MrKennie> I remember playing it when it was a mod
<MrKennie> a huge mod at that.
<jonathan_> biggest free game on linux is free space 2....
<jonathan_> oh my god its unbelivable
<jonathan_> if you install it it basically installs every community made thing in one go for freespace 2
<_2> jonathan_ there isn't any money in writing free games.
<jonathan_> you will never finish it theres so much content
<jonathan_> nope
<anom01y> hi, I have 2 cameras, both are kodak easyshare cameras, but one is a c330, the other a c430
<anom01y> one works in digikam, but the other does not
<_2> set to disk mode anom01y ?
<anom01y> _2: both set to auto
<_2> set to disk mode anom01y
<init6> So I am thinking the best way to flash my DVD drives firmware is to download ophcrack-xp-livecd and run the flash software from that. unless anyone has another idea on how to flash a DVD drives firmware in linux
<MrKennie> not I
<Dr_willis> move drive to another machine.
<init6> they are all linux
<Dr_willis> using a 'not quite legal' live cd.. is proberly against channel rules.. heh.. good luck
<histo> init6: put the drive in a linux box
<init6> It is,
<init6> but all the software to flash the drive are .exe and wine wont let me flash it
<MrKennie> probably not a good idea to try via wine anyway
<Dr_willis> flashing from wine. would be a scary idea also.
<init6> the software detects the drive and when I am about to do it. It doesn't get the correct info from the drive becauses it's going tthrough wine
<anom01y> _2: ok will try that first
<MrKennie> init6: I would guess check related forums/newsgroups. Not really the right place to discuss here.
<init6> thats cool, I googled the crap out of this issue. This is normaly my last stop. Thanks thou.
<MrKennie> :)
<Nyle> hi
<Nyle> I am using kubuntu hurdy 8.04
<Nyle> its nice
<MrKennie> great
<MrKennie> :)
<Nyle> its more friendly than debian
<Nyle> and new
<Nyle> and it  works
<Nyle> but sometimes my pc freeze up and nothing works
<Nyle> I ran full memtest and it seem to bo ok
<histo> man is kde have some wierd issues.
<Nyle> but sometimes I can move the mouse but everything elseis locked and sysrq don't work either
<histo> Is there a way to hide windows from the taskbar that are on other desktops?
<Nyle> histo, yes
<MrKennie> Nyle: how's your CPU temp?
<Nyle> show windows from workspace option somewhere in kcontrol
<Nyle> MrKennie, hang on
<MrKennie> Nyle: and which graphics card you got
<Nyle> Core 0:      +48.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<Nyle> Core 1:      +48.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
 * Githzerai wonders where are all those Debian lovers now? They missed that and it works part... :D
<MrKennie> looks sweet
<Nyle> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz
<MrKennie> ok, CPU is no problem. Graphics card?
<Nyle> which sensors read it?
<Nyle> i don't know how to configure to find temp of gfx
<Nyle> what program to use
<MrKennie> oh, no I mean which one you got?
<MrKennie> sorry, I should have been more specific :)
<Nyle> X1900 XTX w/ fglrx (from kubuntu)
<Nyle> 256mb
<MrKennie> hmm
<Nyle> r580 chipset
<lesergi> MrKennie: I love you :P
<Nyle> amd64 kubuntu
<lesergi> It works fine
<MrKennie> lesergi: I'm pleased it works :)
<Nyle> i use ubuntu/kubuntu every single time on every single release
<Nyle> and every time it makes me angry because it dont' works
<Nyle> and i have to go back into the debian
<MrKennie> Nyle: I will hand this over to the ATI exports, I don't have much experience with ATI.
<lesergi> haha
<Nyle> but this one new is good
<MrKennie> experts*
<Nyle> this new kubuntu is work nice
<Nyle> but sometimes i got lockups
<admin_> hey guys, if anyone if good with kernel updating and grub, please see if you can answer my question, thanks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865545
<Nyle> sometime pc work fine for days and sometime I have it crash 10 times in a day
<MrKennie> Nyle: Although it may not be the ATI driver, ATI are not known for great drivers unfortunatley :(
<MrKennie> or AMD/ATI as it is now
<Nyle> there is no 3d support in radeonhd yet
<Nyle> and the one from git doesn't build these days
<kaiwen> hey, does anyone know how to get shortcuts working under kde 4.1?
<Nyle> they may have fixed it but it is still a little sketchy
<kaiwen> the gui to create shortcuts is useless
<Nyle> ask #kde also
<kaiwen> i did
<Nyle> ok
<MrKennie> Nyle: hang around for someone experienced with ATI, I can't really be of much help, sorry.
<kaiwen> ati?
<Nyle> thank you
<kaiwen> :D
<kaiwen> what's yoru problem
<Nyle> its not a gfx card issue
<kaiwen> i just got here
<Nyle> it happen also sometime in radeon driver
<Nyle> or driver issue
<Nyle> there is no logs nothing
<Nyle> just system lockup randomly, no input works, sysrq + stuff doesn't work
<kaiwen> ok
<Nyle> sysrq + b doesn't reboot
<kaiwen> what is your cpu usage when it locks up
<Nyle> i have to hard reset
<Nyle> how could I know
<kaiwen> run system manager
<Nyle> uhm
<Nyle> dude
<kaiwen> or whatever shows cpu usage
<Nyle> do you understand what I'm saying?
<kaiwen> yes i do
<kaiwen> yoru system locks up b/c of the radeon driver
<Nyle> no
<histo> wtf anytime I minimize or close limewire to the taskbar by the clock I can't get focus back for the mouse
<Nyle> its not a driver issue
<Nyle> :)
<kaiwen> then it's a cpu issue
<kaiwen> what's ur cpu
<Nyle> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz
<kaiwen> ok
<kaiwen> hmm...
<kaiwen> some people have problems with high cpu usage when idle
<kaiwen> it causes random freezes at random times
<Nyle> not frequently
<Nyle> but when it does happen, it happens many times in a row
<Nyle> but then its fine again
<Nyle> its not a heat issue either
<Nyle> I can't narrow down it
<kaiwen> what type of memory do u have
<Nyle> i tested psu with psu tester
<Nyle> I made memtest for many complete full passes
<kaiwen> ic
<kaiwen> so it just randomly freezes? nothing responds?
<Nyle> correct
<kaiwen> ok
<kaiwen> have you tried restarting X while it is frozen?
<kaiwen> ctr alt backspace
<Nyle> input doesn't work
<kaiwen> ic
<Nyle> if sysrq+b doesn't work, nothing will
<kaiwen> well idk about that problem..
<Nyle> its not aproblem
<kaiwen> if it is a video driver prob. i can help
<kaiwen> if not, idk
<Nyle> all kernels these days are compiled with magic sysrq support
<Nyle> as does debian and in turn ubuntu/kubuntu
<MrKennie> kaiwen: type dmesg in konsole and seee if you get and seek/request errors
<kaiwen> ok
<MrKennie> any*
<MrKennie> er, not kawain sorry, Nyle
<Nyle> kaiwen, http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<kaiwen> lol
<Nyle> no
<Nyle> here are no ata errors in syslog
<kaiwen> idk man
<kaiwen> can't help u there
<Nyle> nothing in dmesg output
<MrKennie> Nyle: you have tested the card in Windows?
<Nyle> kaiwen, look at that link, you may find it useful
<Dr_willis> seems most lockups i have are either drives dieing.. or video drivers crashing..
<Nyle> MrKennie, it all works fine in windows and debian
<MrKennie> ok
<kaiwen> Nyle: what for.
<Nyle> if you dont' look, you will never know :)
<kaiwen> i'm looking at it now
<Dr_willis> if on a lan, you could ssh in, and keep an eye on things and hope to catch some info.  You could also try the  non-acelerated drivers for your video card if you can.
<MrKennie> Nyle: I had a similar issue with a machine of mine which turned out to be the SATA cable but I was having intermittent boot problems too.
<kaiwen> i don't need it though ;)
<Nyle> MrKennie, I see
<Nyle> MrKennie, I also went through that once
<Nyle> MrKennie, I changed the cable and my disks were no longer being recognized as BzBzBzBzBzBz but by the correct drive name/serial#
<Nyle> kaiwen, you saying you could never use that info I told you about?
<MrKennie> Nyle: what is your kernel version? uname -a in konsole
<Dr_willis> I had an ide cable once. with one wire on the edge..just barely cut  by a sharp edge on the case. :) took me forever to discover that.
<Nyle> ok buddy... your choice.  It is VERY useful when you need it... then again if you don't care.. go ahead and reboot
<kaiwen> Nyle: well i don't need it right now ;)
<kaiwen> Nyle: my problem is about shortcuts in kde 4.1
<Nyle> I am aware of that
<kaiwen> the gui configuration is broken
<kaiwen> i'll book mark it to make u happy
<kaiwen> ;)
<Nyle> you don't honestly believe I'd tell you about the magis sysrq key in reponse to your original query, do you?
<MrKennie> Nyle: type uname -r in konsole, and tell us your result.
<Nyle> Linux desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MrKennie> ok, all upto date.
<Nyle> daily updates
<Nyle> I love the adept update manager
<Nyle> kubuntu has come a long way
<MrKennie> how recent? I think there was a restricted modules update today
<Nyle> I update everyday
<Nyle> actually
<Nyle> whenever I see a notice to update
<MrKennie> ok
<Nyle> nah no updates in console either
<Nyle> no package lists were diff'd
<MrKennie> Nyle: not really sure, it could be many things.
<Nyle> yeh buddy
<Nyle> I'm also scratching my head
<Nyle> :)
<MrKennie> Nyle: most common cause for that is graphics and hdd like others have mentioned here.
<Nyle> it maybe be a hardware issue
<Nyle> this system is 2 years old
<Nyle> maybe the motherboard is giving out?
<MrKennie> maybe your PSU is faulty, that can cause it.
<Nyle> 2 of 4 ram slots are dead
<Dr_willis> When in doubt.. open it up. give it a good cleaning.. check all cables/reseat the ram, and so forth.
<MrKennie> motherboard could have a fault.
<Nyle> Dr_willis, done it
<Dr_willis> 2 of 4? icky. :) thats not a good sign.
<Nyle> i know
<Nyle> ;)
<MrKennie> oh
<Nyle> I mean to upgrade soon, just a funding issue atm
<MrKennie> well you never mentioend that :)
<Nyle> it may verywell be the mobo
<Nyle> I just remembered
<Nyle> I apologize
<MrKennie> I could well put money on your mobo then
<MrKennie> being the fault
<Nyle> oh
<Dr_willis> there were a lot of bad capaciaters being used a few years back.
<Nyle> I thought you were going to buy me a new mobo
<Nyle> :)
<MrKennie> haha
<Dr_willis> seeing a lot of death of MB's  lately at work. :)
<Nyle> put _your_ money on _my_ motherboard
<Nyle> ;)
<Nyle> hw manufacturers have gotten cheap
<MrKennie> yea, when I was in teh trade a couple fo years ago, bursting/leaking caps were common
<anom01y> hi, I have 2 cameras, both are kodak easyshare cameras, but one is a c330, the other a c430
<Nyle> yup
<anom01y> one works in digikam, but the other does not
<Nyle> I've seen very much leakage on video card caps too
<Nyle> and modems
<Nyle> made recently for dialup
<MrKennie> Nyle: welp, I would start saving for a new mobo, other than that I can't offer any more suggestions
<miraclemaxim> why did u guys decide it's a faulty mobo instead of a faulty graphics card
<miraclemaxim> nevermind i read up
<MrKennie> nobody has decided from where I'm sitting
<MrKennie> it's a case of why waste time on soemthing already faulty I guess
<miraclemaxim> if it works fine in debian and windows why would it be the mobo
<histo> Alright how do I remove kubuntu-desktop now?
<histo> Tried KDE for a while not a big fan.
<histo> Maybe try it again when 4 comes out mainstream.
<MrKennie> miraclemaxim: if you have any suggestions that can help Nyle then fine. I'm out of ideas.
<Dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<miraclemaxim> well no suggestion is better than a bad suggestion
<MrKennie> it's bad to suggest replacing a faulty mothergboard?
<miraclemaxim> from what i can tell his mobo sounds fine
<MrKennie> you missed the part where he mentions 2 ram slots are dead?
<jonathan_> omg.....
<jonathan_> i found the mother load of VSt plugins
<jonathan_> O_O
<MrKennie> I have a problem where switching to another user sometimes kills my session. Any ideas? :)
<Nyle> thanks
<Nyle> I think so too MrKennie
<Nyle> what is a good chipset to go with, something for core2 or better, with pref. 4gb ram max don't need 8, and onboard intel gfx
<Nyle> something good enough to do 3d gaming under ubuntu for ubutugames.org site
<Nyle> like nexiuz, open arena etc. etc.
<MrKennie> Nyle: well, I hope you find a solution soon so you can enjoy kubuntu :)
<Nyle> currently I have ich8(r)
<MrKennie> Nyle: I'm using nforce4 with an AMD NB which is pretty old now.
<Nyle> oh, and I may also require PATA support
<Nyle> pref. chipset based and not a 3rd party controller
<Nyle> but I heard intel dropped support for pata lately
<MrKennie> Nyle: I'm a bit out of touch with the latest and greatest
<Nyle> are you very old?
<Nyle> like a grampa?
<Nyle> :)
<MrKennie> haha no
<Nyle> just wondering
<Nyle> hehe
<kaiwen> i am
<kaiwen> i'm like
<kaiwen> 18
<histo> God for some reason can't get rid of kio-umountwrapper
<MrKennie> I wonder if I'm the oldest here
<histo> Getting errors removing it.
<Nyle> MrKennie, how old are you?
<histo> 28
<MrKennie> 33
<Nyle> histo, please pastebin your output
<histo> k
<Nyle> <--- 27
<MrKennie> I feel old now
<histo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nyle> you shouldn't feel old
<MrKennie> grampa #kubuntu
<Nyle> Grumpubuntu! Ubuntu for the Grumpy Grampa Human Beings
<Nyle> hehe
<MrKennie> I should grow a beard like RMS and become an OSS evangelist
<stmiller> 8
<histo> Nyle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28871/
<MrKennie> although like it or not, RMS is alot more intelligent than me
<histo> Thats the last kde package I have left to remove.
<Nyle> I think he is very intelligent, though a comparison is futile
<MrKennie> histo: are any kio services still running?
<histo> well I tried ps aux | grep kio and see nothing
<Nyle> no
<Nyle> its not that
<Nyle> its to do with diversions
<histo> Any way to fix it?
<Nyle> something I can't recall but it has to do with a package perhaps ovewriting some files
<Nyle> from another package
<Nyle> or the opposite of that or I dunno its something along those lines
<MrKennie> you could try dpkg -r --force-all but I only do that in extreme cases.
<Nyle>        dpkg-divert - override a package’s version of a file
<Nyle> no
<Nyle> don't force
<Nyle> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop': No such file or directory
<Nyle> try this
<Nyle> sudo touch /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop
<Nyle> and then try to remove the package again
<Nyle> what is d3lphin anyway? never heard of it
<MrKennie> never seen it spelt like that
<MrKennie> dolphin
<Nyle> I know about dolphin though
<MrKennie> which is the file manager.
<Nyle> maybe it has something to do with delphi?
<Nyle> not sure
<histo> don't know something with kio aparently
<Nyle> well, as sudo try to touch the file
<Nyle> though i doubt it will work
<Nyle> maybe you could cp a this .desktop file from the diff location to this one, and perhaps dpkg-divert won't give you an error
<histo> It can't touch it because it doens't exist
<histo> I tried creating it too that didn't work
<Nyle> histo, man touch
<histo> You can't use touch on a file that isn't there.
<Nyle> yes
<Nyle> histo, try "touch ~/histo_sucks"
<Nyle> you will get a blank file
<Nyle> with that filename
<MrKennie> the path doesn't exist
<Nyle> what is d3lphin man
<Phoenix92x> I completely screwed my sound up and have none, could someone please help me get alsa working? I've been trying to get it working with 5.1 sound now for a few hours, sound card is Audigy
<histo> Yes but you can't touch wihtin a path that isn't there.
<Nyle> histo, oh yes
<Nyle> you're right about that
<histo> A file manager for kde
<MrKennie> looks like a force would be safe
<MrKennie> I can't see what can be affected by it
<histo> Yeah especially since I don't need kde anymore
<histo> Force didn't even get rid of it.
<histo> It appears its partially removed its showing a status of rH in dpkg
<MrKennie> I wonder if it's because konq and dolphin are sim,ialr in functionality and dpkg-divert enables you to use one or the other.
<histo> Man this sucks
<histo> ahh its a bug trying a fix
<histo> sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/
<histo> sry wrong window
<Nyle> actually
<Nyle> in this case
<histo> Just created that directory and made a file in there and it remove kio its a bug
<Nyle> you can just even force it and i think it will be fine
<Nyle> ok
<histo> bug 186729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
<histo> Forcing it didn't work.
<Nyle> you found it
<Nyle> cool good job
<Nyle> you are the man
<Nyle> :)
<histo> ty all for your help
<FastPutty> Gell guys need a quick help with Wine
<FastPutty> i cannot start my games.. is there a way to figure out the problem?
<MrKennie> have you configure wine?
<FastPutty> i just install it and run it
<MrKennie> run winecfg
<FastPutty> ok
<FastPutty> and?
<MrKennie> not much needs to be changed really, jsut go through each tab, expecially sound.
<FastPutty> hmm ok
<FastPutty> seem not having porblem anywhere..
<MrKennie> sound tab you should have at least alsa selected.
<MrKennie> you probably want oss too. Some games are touch and go with alsa.
<FastPutty> hmm sound could stop the game to work?
<MrKennie> not always
<FastPutty> hmmm
<MrKennie> if you are happy with everything click apply or ok or whatever
<FastPutty> hmmm
<FastPutty> tat not fixing my problem xD
<MrKennie> then the easiest way to see what's happening is to go in konsole and type wine path/to/exe
<FastPutty> i did
<MrKennie> and?
<FastPutty> nothing appear
<FastPutty> look like it runing
<FastPutty> but i dont see anythinjg appear
<FastPutty> top show me wineserver running and the Exe file too
<FastPutty> so no one has an idea?
<MrKennie> what are you trying to run?
<FastPutty> ragnarok online
<MrKennie> is it in http://appdb.winehq.org/ ?
<Jucato> #winehq too
<Jucato> but if your version of Ragnarok Online uses GameGuard, no it won't run in Wine
<FastPutty> nah
<FastPutty> im playing ina  private server o_o
<FastPutty> err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1324 bytes in thread 0009 eip 7b844bca esp 00230e04 stack 0x230000-0x231000-0x330000
<MrKennie> check the appdb, there maybe comments there that might help you, or what Jucato suggested
<MrKennie> (#winehq)
<flajann> http://www.linuxbloke.com/ -- KDE Konsole Backgrounds and ssh sessions
<MrKennie> bb
<Len_> Greetings
<Len_> Ooookey
<shaffy> does anyone know how to make a script run in a terminal window (i.e. so you can see what is being output from the script)?
<Dontrelle> shaffy:   ./myscript.sh  for bash scripts
<shaffy> Dontrelle:  i'm not sure if i'm following.  maybe i should be a bit more explicit.  i made a simple wget script, and i run it from my "alt-f2" console.  however, i don't get to see the process take place (i believe it runs in the background).
<Dontrelle> shaffy: does the script output lines using "echo"?
<shaffy> Dontrelle: http://pastebin.com/d1375735a
<Dontrelle> shaffy: I see what you mean now. I'm not sure why it doesn't show the output
<Walzmyn> amarok is saying it does not have mp3 support, when i click to install nothing happens.
<shaffy> Dontrelle: if i was to use "echo", do i just put it in front of the wget command?
<hmorales> hello
<Walzmyn> hi
<Dontrelle> shaffy: If running the command via a terminal window outputs the progress, then it should do the same thing in the script that you wrote.
<Dr_willis> i would just make a script that called the other script with 'xterm -e scriptname' :)
<manager> selam
<manager> hi
<manager__> hi
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shaffy> can anyone please help me with this aptitude error?  http://pastebin.com/d288cdd70
<genii> shaffy: Have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<mot_> is the kde 4.1 RC1 in the repos yet?
<genii> mot_: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<shaffy>  genii:  yes, it is enabled.  so puzzling.
<genii> shaffy: Could you pastebin result of: apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin
<mot_> also
<mot_> what does it mean when i try to apt-get upgrade and packages have been 'kept back'?
<shaffy> genii here is another error message when i go about trying to uninstall firefox-2.   http://pastebin.com/d4bb2623f
<shaffy> and yes, i will paste that next for you
<shaffy> genii: here you go http://pastebin.com/d4201614a
<genii> shaffy: Looks like the two errors are related
<shaffy> any ideas genii?
<shaffy> how do i do this: "This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)"
<genii> shaffy: No immediate ones, the version it complains about not being able to install is same version apt says is available to install
<genii> shaffy: Are you on 64bit ?
<shaffy> genii: no
<felix> hola
<genii> !es | felix
<ubottu> felix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shaffy> genii: i'm trying apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<genii> shaffy: Conceivably corrupted file in /var/cache/apt/archives of sun-java6 deb files
<Kernel> hello all. im using fluxbox and im wondering what the app is called that alerts you of updates?...
<Kernel> id like to start it when i log into fluxbox
<shaffy> genii: it appears sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin worked.  i no longer receive errors and sudo aptitude upgrade now works (it was not in the beginning).  i think apt-get forced the install of the package?
<genii> shaffy: Maybe it could not install that as a dependency automatically since I believe it needs a user input of agreement to continue installing it
<shaffy> that's interesting genii, as when i tried to do the upgrade via adept, it did prompt me to agree, however, an error kept arising, that would thus render me with the error i initially came to you with.  it appears aptitude was not able to solve the problem?
<shaffy> that is, if adept manager is a gui of aptitude (and not apt-get)
<genii> Kernel: The KDE one is adept-notifier. But you may want to use another if using flux and not KDE. The gnome one is just update-notifier
<genii> shaffy: It seems so. I generally use apt-get instead of aptitude so not overly familiar with it
<Kernel> genii: ah ok. awesome. thanks :-)
<shaffy> thanks for you input genii.  much appreciated.  have a great night/day. :)
<genii> Kernel: np
<genii> shaffy: You too :)
<gabe1002> hello, I am getting a grub error 15 message when I turn my PC on. What can I do to get my data stored in my hardrive??? will I lose it?
<gabe1002> hello, I am getting a grub error 15 message when I turn my PC on. What can I do to get my data stored in my hardrive??? will I lose it?
<genii> gabe1002: Did you add/remove/switch around drives lately?
<gabe1002> no at all
<gabe1002> no at all
<genii> This would include having an external USB,firewire disk plugged in at boot, or a usb storage stick
<gabe1002> are you talking to me genii?
<genii> gabe1002: Yes
<gabe1002> sorry I'm not sure what you meant by that
<genii> gabe1002: Do you have any external hard drives or usb storage?
<gabe1002> oh no, it's my internal hard drive
<gabe1002> I had the OS installed and suddenly it won't boot. I get this grub 15 error message instead
<genii> gabe1002: Did it boot at all into linux, or the error was right after install?
<gabe1002> it did boot for a couple of days
<gabe1002> that was 3 days ago
<genii> gabe1002: Did you shut it down while it was trying to run updates?
<gabe1002> no, everything was find and like I said, today it just decided not to boot
<genii> gabe1002: OK. Are you on the livecd right now or another computer?
<gabe1002> I'm using my lap top my my desktop is the one with this problem
<gabe1002> but I can boot a live cd if that's needed
<genii> gabe1002: It's useful to boot to livecd on affected box so disk can be examined and so on
<gabe1002> ok it's loading right now
<genii> gabe1002: I may not be here much longer for prolonged assistance but hopefully someone else can also help
<gabe1002> ok I got it ready
<gabe1002> please just tell me what command to run in terminal to rebuild the grub
<Sydero> Is there a way to reset the desktop (wallpaper with icons)?
<Sydero> in kde
<genii> gabe1002: It's not that simple, since the affected disk is not the disk we are booted into from livecd. It will want to rebuild the gub of the livecd
<genii> !pastebin | gabe1002 Please use pastebin to post results of command: sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> gabe1002 Please use pastebin to post results of command: sudo fdisk -l: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> just sudo fdisk -l    without the : which bot added
<Sydero> brb I'm about to try something very stupid
<gabe1002> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB 200049647616 bytes
<gabe1002> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<genii> gabe1002: PASTEBIN please and not into the channel here
<gabe1002> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<gabe1002> Disk identifier: 0x1549f232
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gabe1002> sorry, I can't paste I'm using my lap top and my desk top has the commands
<genii> gabe1002: If you have the machine booted to livecd then it should be able to use the network, so to come here from the desktop with konversation or so
<Sydero> yaaah I survived
<gabe1002> ok I'll be back
 * genii sips his coffee and looks at his watch
 * elo wonders if anybody will come alive anytime soon
<Sydero> I am
<Sydero> messing around with my kde 4.1
<Nyle> how is it working out so far?
<Nyle> Istill have not given it a try
<Sydero> good
<Sydero> just deleted .kde & .kde4
<Sydero> which helped
<Nyle> i'm waiting for a official stable 4.1 release
<Sydero> 4.0 is still buggy
<janhaj> :)
<Sydero> however...
<Sydero> with 4.1
<Sydero> I can't link the windows key to the k-menu
<Sydero> the 3rd level window key setting trick doesn't work
<Sydero> which is stupid
<Sydero> and viewing a video file crashes dolphin
<Sydero> well the icon itself
<elo> Sydero do u know why it resets my panels to blank everytime i restart?
<elo> the panel is blank yet it shows the widgets as being present
<Sydero> no :S
<Sydero> maybe deleting .kde4 will fix it :P
<elo> what did deleting .kde and .kde4 do?
<Sydero> reset the settings
<Gustin> removes your kde settings
<Sydero> i.e. chosen fonts
<Sydero> dpi
<Gustin> basically puts it back to the defaults next time you login
<elo> i think i should do that too
<elo> 4.1 is acting like such a baby
<Sydero> it fixed a hell of a lot with 4.1
<elo> Sydero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28900/ <--- any idea how to fix that
<Sydero> sorry no idea, I'm still a newbie
<Sydero> wait
<mr---t-> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Sydero> hmmm
<Sydero> nope*
<Sydero> I mainly only use adept since it handles dependencies as well
<elo> mr---t-,  i know it can be found in the kde4 channel, but there isn't really anybody alive in there and since Sydero  brought it up I thought I might as well ask, thanks for your amazing insight and widsom
<Sydero> why not try ./configure & make ;)
<Sydero> then make install
<Sydero> or something
<Sydero> instead of cmake...
<elo> cmake should have done any configuring
<Sydero> k
<Sydero> all I see is a bunch of not found things
<elo> plus it seems ./configure doesnt even work in setting up plasmoids
<mr---t-> elo: just trying to be helpful this is a help channel
<elo> like i said, i thank you... again
<ahmos> hi, i want a good pro. for editing sound tracks
<elo> u want a prostitute for sound editing?
<SebNaitsabes> lol
<ahmos> programme
<elo> ohhhhhhhh
<ahmos> :)
<elo> ;)
<Sydero> pro. usually stands for professional ;)
<elo> nothing like a little fun
<ahmos> sure
<Sydero> download all of the programs from the repositories ;)
<Sydero> and try them out :P
<ahmos> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elo> i guess u could start out with audacity
<elo> but God help u with getting ur sound device figured out satisfactorily
<ahmos> plz god help me
<ahmos> and what a bout kwave i just found it in the repo
<Sydero> I wouldn't trust k apps
<Sydero> in general
<Sydero> to do the job
<ahmos> because of crashes or why?
<elo> probably because most K programs are not made for specific stuff
<elo> rather they ar emostly made just to have a K program to try and do the job
<elo> no offense anybody, just my opinion
<ahmos> ah.... so thank u all for help ;)
<Sydero> they don't usually focus on what the thing is about
<Sydero> rather they create something that gets the job done
<Sydero> well that's my impression anyways
<ahmos> i see now ..thank's alot :)
<ahmos> bye
<CostaRicanQuaker> help i'm having trouble, opening up html files that i've saved on folders, as soon as i get the mouse pointer on top of the file i get the following error from dolphin :/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<grendal_prime> this is probably going to sound stupid..but hey..im alittle stupid when it comes to this varriant of debian.
<grendal_prime> im very used to using the /etc/network/interfaces file to conf all my networking needs...thing is...kubuntu has the network manager app and the wireless radio locator...but it seems like they never work right for me.  do i need to do smething different with the interfaces file to get the netmanager to work right?
<gkffjcs> where dose kde store the .desktop files used in kmenu?
<bdizzle> hello?
<bdizzle> I'm looking for a quick program to measure the heat in my laptop, does anyone have any suggestions?
<jussi01> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<anom01y> how come a certain digital camera works on Sidux but not kubuntu ?
<bdizzle> jussi01, I'm running sensors-detect right now, and it came up saying "Load 'i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):
<bdizzle> is it?
<jussi01> ive no idea to be honest
<anom01y> does anyone know if 512mb ram (-64mb for video card) is ok for kubuntu to run on (installed to hd) ??
<jussi01> anom01y: yes, that should be fine
<jussi01> anom01y: I have run on that before no probs
<anom01y> jussi01: well it seems kinda slow
<jussi01> anom01y: you may want to try one of the lighter desktops like fluxbox or xfce though
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<anom01y> Im not sure if the reason why its slow is because of the lack of memory or if I dont have the video drivers properly installed
<jussi01> anom01y: which video card?
<desk> Bonjour
<desk> Itta-est
<desk> delly-mede
<desk> loo-we-doo
<desk_> doo-we-doo
<_2> yeah howdy
<_2> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<desk_> yup how ya doing
<desk_> na just messing about
<desk_> :D
<desk_> where ya from ?
<_2> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<anom01y> jussi01: ati 330m/340m/350m
<anom01y> not sure if thats the problem or not
<jussi01> anom01y: got the restricted drivers installed?
<jussi01> !ati | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<posingaspopular> tip: you can look at previous text you've sent using irssi via the up arrow key or scrolling up on the mouse. im very proud of myself for learning this.
<Jucato> posingaspopular: blog about it too! :)
<Jucato> (glad to see your old nick again btw :P)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: another string of useless blogs by me... lol ;p
<posingaspopular> ot
<Jucato> <offtopic />
<posingaspopular> it's been disappointing, when i come in here there is nothing to fix
<_2> posingaspopular fix my atheros wifi   :)
<posingaspopular> _2: whats the issue?
<Jucato> it's an atheros. that's what :)
<posingaspopular> i bought a system76 computer specifically to run ubuntu and avoid hardware issues, but i'll try
<_2> well   1. it's atheros.    2. running dapper lts.   3. never messed with wifi before...    need i say more ?
<posingaspopular> hmm
<Jucato> yep... but I won't say it :)
<posingaspopular> to scan for networks using the command line (konsole) use iwlist config
<posingaspopular> sorry
<posingaspopular> iwlist scan
<_2> claydoh:   and the system is totally intelikeized
<Jucato> where's claydoh? O.o
<_2> ^ that was for Jucato :)
<Jucato> :)
<_2> iwlist scan says   lo   and  eth0
<posingaspopular> eth0 is your wireless interface im assuming?
<_2> nope
<_2> wired
<posingaspopular> hmm so youre not seeing any wireless networks?
<_2> i'm not seeing any wireless cards
<_2> i'll pastebin lspci  with and without -vv for you.
<posingaspopular> kk
<posingaspopular> im not gonna lie
<posingaspopular> it's probably going to be a driver issue
<posingaspopular> which i know nothing about
<_2> oh crap.   i mean i'll pastebin it as soon as i remember to plug the stupid cable in....
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1947f6d0
<_2> Jucato remind me to disarm the nick completion char.
<Jucato> _2: disamr the nick completion char
<Jucato> disarm*
<posingaspopular> disarm?
<posingaspopular> it has a weapon
<jussi01> _2: i would have said this is the wireless card there: #
<jussi01> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<_2> yeah it shoots claydoh every time i say oh;
<posingaspopular> nickserv is on a rampage, netslplit to commence in 5...4....3...2..
<posingaspopular> hmm if teh device is unknown
<_2> jussi01 yes and line 164 for full output
<keymone1> hi guys
<keymone1> did anybody tryed to setup double-screen on kubuntu?
<tictric> yep
<keymone1> it looks completely bugged for me
<keymone1> it killed my previous setup so i can't even get back to normal options..
<jussi01> _2: Id say ask in the madwifi channel imho - they will have more of an idea
<_2> ;/
<tictric> keymone1: if your xorg.conf is broken and you can't restore it you can just remove it in 8.04
<keymone1> when i try to set screen resolution 1400x900 it actually sets 1280x720 and shows cropped screen - does anybody know how to fix it?
<tictric> what driver
<keymone1> nvidia
<keymone1> i have a laptop
<tictric> I knew it :)
<keymone1> dell vostro 1500
<jussi01> !dualhead | keymone1
<ubottu> keymone1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<keymone1> ok, i'll try to remove xorg.conf
<_2> jussi01 seems awful quiet in there...
<keymone1> damn..
<keymone1> laptop screen is now black :)
<CostaRicanQuaker>  help i'm having trouble, opening up html files that i've saved on folders, as soon as i get the mouse pointer on top of the file i get the following error from dolphin :/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<keymone1> what is better driver nv or nvidia?
<_2> for my card nv   for yours  nvidia
<posingaspopular> 0.o
<pag> CostaRicanQuaker, " sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop . " will fix it (though it will remove the Add as Podcast servicemenu)
<posingaspopular> keymone1: reset X using ctrl+alt+del
<keymone1> i did
<CostaRicanQuaker> pag:thankyou, also, how do i check my system specs?
<posingaspopular> or ctrl+alt+f2, login, and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<posingaspopular> CostaRicanQuaker: lshw
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker kinda depends on the info you want
<keymone1> posingaspopular: xorg.conf should be created after that by ubuntu?
<posingaspopular> you deleted xorg.conf?
<keymone1> because i don't have one after restaring x server
<keymone1> yes
<_2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   # will generate an xorg.conf
<keymone1> instead i have xorg.conf.x, x=1..7
<neko> hoho
<neko> hiho
<posingaspopular> hi neko
<neko> What i can join to ubuntu irc
<keymone1> md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<posingaspopular> neko: you already are...
<neko> im on kubuntu
<neko> i wanna ubuntu
<posingaspopular>  /j #ubuntu
<neko> #ubuntu
<neko> sryy
<_2> jussi01    it looks like the only thing i'll get from #madwifi   is a bot thinking that because i set my ircname to root, that i am irc'ing as root...    "silly bot anyway :)"      anything else i might try ?
<jussi01> _2:  I suppose you have been through the docs on the wiki?
<jussi01> ie.
<jussi01> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neko> Someone know good game for linux ?
<_2> jussi01  all links point to that page...   i have "tried" to find something pertenant on it.  yes.
<_2> neko   kolf   ?
<_2> neko    gnuchess  ?
<neko> hmmm
<neko> Mmorpg
<neko> 2d or 3d
<_2> neko    wesnoth  ?
<neko> i check it ;p
<jussi01> _2: so this didnt help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi
<neko> wesnoth see nice
<_2> jussi01   well i'll have to dl the kernel source to build a new driver   and i'm on dialup ....  ;/
<_2> if that's the only way...      it will take a while.
<jussi01> _2: thats about where its at it seems :/
<_2> neko    asc   might like you.
<neko> Thanks
<_2> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<neko> thanks
<_2> jussi01   is that only for "wpa"  ?     or am i missing something ?
<jussi01> _2: hehe, try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<neko> why i always have problem after instalation ubuntu. I had max 800x600 resolution and i can change it
<neko> can't*
<neko> i repaired it but it's sucks
<neko> Bye all :] and Thanks for helping me
<keymone1> Jesus....
<keymone1> why does it have to be that hard
<keymone1> when i switch to nvidia driver my desktop goes mad
<keymone1> it either sets resolution to 640x480
<keymone1> either starts producing lots of random color pixels on black screen...
<_2> well i have the "dope" on this chip set.   seems the madwifi driver for it exists.  was writen yesterday  O.o
<_2> have to compile it if i use it...
<posingaspopular> lol lucky you _2
<jussi01> _2: that sucks
<jussi01> _2: at least there is a driver
<_2> <otaku42> _2: ubuntu provides a madwifi package, but that has no ar5007 support. hence you need to install a different madwifi version manually <<< so i'm told.
<_2> <otaku42> _2: yes, unless ubuntu did add support for ar5007 in the past day (which i doubt). <<<
<CostaRicanQuaker> I have 248 mb memory, for this reason, eventhough i installed kubuntu, i downloaded gnome and xfce and use xubuntu the most as it's the fastest followed by kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way of keeping kde's programs
<CostaRicanQuaker> and gnome's programs
<CostaRicanQuaker> but getting rid of the desktop environments? gnome is too eye candy and that slows everything down
<CostaRicanQuaker> and kde is my favorite but it's not as fast as xfce
<cpk1> CostaRicanQuaker: yes, but remember that you will still need to load all the libraries required for those programs
<CostaRicanQuaker> cpk1: so better just log into xfce everytime from  the login menu'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<keymone2> i give up
<dharmendra> i need help wit a web cam in ubuntu
<dharmendra> any sucessful sotires out therE?
<Qwerty__> Hello peeps
<Qwerty__> I have some serious problems on my Kubuntu
<Qwerty__> Anyone can help?
<jussi01> !ask | Qwerty__
<ubottu> Qwerty__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Qwerty__> It locks down after suspend, and I don't want it to do that
<Schorfi> your "u" key behaves strange? :D *scnr*
<Qwerty__> Ahem?
<Schorfi> sorry ;)
<Qwerty__> !ask How to prevent user session lock down after suspend?
<ubottu> Qwerty__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oaidnfa> l0l
<Qwerty__> !ask | How to prevent user session lock down after suspend?
<ubottu> How to prevent user session lock down after suspend?: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Qwerty__> Ok, no idea how that !help thing works but anyway, anyone can help?
<oaidnfa> Qwerty__ just ask your questions here in the channel and wait
<oaidnfa> Qwerty__ and in the meantime browse yourself google to try to find if someone had a similar problem
<Qwerty__> I have done that, no real help
<Qwerty__> I have already started a forum topic about it
<oaidnfa> Qwerty__ I am not sure I understand what your problem is. Can you formulate it in a more precise and clear way?
<Qwerty__> Ok, step by step then:
<pag> Qwerty__, it might be some kind of bug in acpi.. not sure though
<oaidnfa> Qwerty is the problem that the computer does not turn itself off but halts itself when you want it to close down?
<Qwerty__> You put your pc to suspend mode. When you wake it up it asks the admin password, but since pc is in public use, you can't use thta
<oaidnfa> so you want to remove the password?
<Qwerty__> No it do goes off, it just won't come back to Kubuntu unless you give the password and automatic login is in use
<Qwerty__> Yes
<oaidnfa> you currently use kubuntu?
<Qwerty__> yeah
<oaidnfa> ok one moment
<Qwerty__> I have tested this and it didn't work for me -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2416854&postcount=7
<mazinga> i have problem a condivision file in kubuntu, i look net other pc, but for transfer required pass... in gnome no required pass....
<mazinga> sorry for my bad english
<snegel> good morning
<jussi01> !it | mazinga
<ubottu> mazinga: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pag> Qwerty__, try changing the value to 'false' instead of commenting out
<Qwerty__> I have done that, no help. Do every user have their own acpi-support file?
<_2> Qwerty__ no. that's system wide.
<oaidnfa> Qwerty__ have you tried to dissable lock screen in screen saving settings?
<_2> Qwerty__ did you try just setting the screensaver to not  require a password ?
<Qwerty__> I have no screensaver at all.
<_2> oaidnfa you typomatic attic
<_2> set it and see what it changes.
<oaidnfa> Qwerty__ You need to go into your screen saving settings and go over the settings there...
<oaidnfa> time, lock screent, etc
<Qwerty__> Ok, I go test that, brb
<oaidnfa> _2 sorry
<_2> nothing just that you beet me to it
<_2> ;/
<oaidnfa> _2 ok hehe we can say that you helped him if it works np
<_2> oaidnfa lol   it's not that.
<oaidnfa> _2 I am not even on ubuntu/kubuntu whatever...
<_2> just hate to post something and see someone else said the same thing just above me...
<_2> oaidnfa me either
<oaidnfa> _2 are you on windows vista?
<_2> no
<_2> i don't do windows
<oaidnfa> :P
<oaidnfa> debian ?
<_2> no.  it's ubuntu based.  but you wouldn't really recognize it.
<oaidnfa> _2 lol
<_2> i mean i compile my own /bin/bash "fully posix compliant"  write my own sysV style startup   don't use partitions   don't have swap  don't use a gui but on occasion...
<Qwerty__> No, password asking wasn't on.
<oaidnfa> ok _2 ill let you help this guy out. because i need to go take care of other things but it is power settings acpi or screen saver. i think it is possible to fix it. bye..
<_2> plasmast   sure run off....
<Qwerty__> So what do I need to change from power settings acpi and how do I get there?
<_2> Qwerty__ you don't have gdm installed do you ?     ubuntu-desktop ?
<_2> Qwerty__ is it pure kde    is what i'm asking ?
<Qwerty__> I have kde installed
<_2> but do you have gnome ?
<Qwerty__> No.
<_2> ok.
<Qwerty__> Should I have that?
<_2> check this     in a konsole type:  ls -l /etc/acpi/resume/*screen*
<_2> Qwerty__ what does it say ?
<Qwerty__> Wait, need to go find out, its on second floor.
<Qwerty__> So brb
<_2> short answer to the "<Qwerty__> Should I have that?"  is NO    not unless you want it.   i'm just trying to understand all that your system is doing.
 * _2 wonders why we are messing with suspend when he doesn't even have the two boxen nat'd yet ???
<Qwerty__> I said that no such file found
<_2> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_2> Qwerty__ lets look one more time:  find /etc/acpi<tab> -iname '*screen*' # <tab> means hit the tab key.   and see if that finds a file
<_2> Qwerty__ if it does   move it to  your home.   you'll have to use root to move it.
<_2> sudo mv /etc/blah/blah/blah ~/
<Qwerty__> Ok, I go try that
<Qwerty__> I check if I can get myself to irc on that pc, would be a lot faster. ^^
<_2> why would anyone want a spam bot in their channel ?
<minhaaj> can someone help me back up my home ?
<minhaaj> its been two months i am trying, nothing works. simple backup, keep, mondo
<minhaaj> :s
<_2> tar
<minhaaj> doesnt work
<_2> why not ?
<minhaaj> says you don't have permission, and in properties it says i have permission
<_2> where you backing to ?
<minhaaj> usb
<_2> what fs ?
<minhaaj> doesnt matter, becausei  have copied other things to it too
<_2> if you use tar it matters
<minhaaj> prolly fat32
<pag> minhaaj, how large is your /home ?
<_2> nope that wont work   file size limitation
<minhaaj> 700 mb
<pag> minhaaj, hmm.. try tarring to a local directory and then try copying to usb
<minhaaj> what local dir ? i can't do it in home
<_2> well if that's all....      open a konsole and type in this.      sudo tar -C ~/.. -czf backup001.tgz ~
<pag> minhaaj, create yourself one with permissions
<_2> minhaaj    ^
<minhaaj> what do you mean ?
<minhaaj> what does that do _2 ?
<_2> it should mak a "backup001.tgz" file in /home     (assuming you live in /home/$USER)
<minhaaj> yes i do
<minhaaj> hmm ok hang on
<minhaaj> on its way
<minhaaj> can i copy that tar into usb then ?
<_2> yep.   mount the disk    sudo cp ../backup001.tgz /mount/point/
<minhaaj> i also want to clear up the meanings of this term mount
<minhaaj> what does this mean ?
<_2> mount command will be something like     sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<minhaaj> in my case it would be /media/disk-1/backup
<_2> you can use      sudo fdisk -l    to find the exact device node
<_2> if you don't know it.
<minhaaj> device node ?
<minhaaj> can you explain
<_2> run the command  ^
<_2> it will list the partitions it finds      they will look like     "/dev/sdb1   *   1   261   2096451   6   FAT16"     or something.      the "device node" is  /dev/sdb1 in that example.
<minhaaj> yea b is for storage devices
<minhaaj> and a for hard drives
<_2> no
<minhaaj> read that in book
<_2> a is first recognized scsi device  b is second c is third....
<_2> they could all be hdd's they could be all external  they could be any combonation thereof
<minhaaj> yea but second device is called a2
<minhaaj> not b
<_2> no
<_2> second partition on device is called 2
<minhaaj> whats the difference ?
<_2> you need a new book
<minhaaj> thats what i said.
<minhaaj> a b c partitions will be referred to as sda1 sda2 sda 3
<_2> minhaaj those are partitions not disks. tho
<minhaaj> oh ok, sorry for the wrong terminology then
<_2> the disk is a   the partitions are all on a
<_2> the second disk "aka device" is b
<minhaaj> btw meanwhile home tars, can you tell me why my usb partition is showing on 435 mb free space whereas when i went in selected all and went to properties, it showed 3.5 GB free space ?
<minhaaj> ok good
<minhaaj> then my usb is sdb1
<minhaaj> :)
<_2> your usb device is sdb in this case and the first partition on that device is sdb1   :)))       get it right!
<_2> minhaaj as per your Q.   linux file systems reserver a default percentage of space that only root can access   'default is 5%'   that being an vfat fs it "may" reserve a persentage on it when it mounts...  i'm not sure what they do with defaults on a vfat or ntfs
<_2> there is no permissions bit on vfat or ntfs  so a psyudo permission is set fs-wide for them when mounted in linux   they may set some reserve there too   i have never tried to find out about that.
<minhaaj> ahh
<minhaaj> oh got it. so partitions are numeric and devices are alpha
<_2> yep
<minhaaj> device one a partition one 1
<_2> yep
<_2> you got it
<minhaaj> ok problems already
<minhaaj> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<minhaaj> tar: /home/minhaaj/.transmission/gtk/socket: socket ignored
<minhaaj> tar: /home/minhaaj/.local/share/Trash/files/.gdesklets/sockets/%3A0.0: socket ignored
<minhaaj> tar: /home/minhaaj/.gvfs: Cannot stat: Permission denied
<minhaaj> tar: /home/minhaaj/.mozilla-thunderbird/u29ifao3.default/Mail/pop.gmail.com/Inbox: file changed as we read it
<minhaaj> gdesklets is useless i deleted it, so its prolly ok. whats that gvfs permission prob ?
<minhaaj> i prolly don't need transmission too
<_2> only problem i see is that you were down loading mail and backing up at the same time      errr and don't know about pastebin.
<minhaaj> lol i do
<minhaaj> sorry i was a bit impatient
<minhaaj> gotta do it again or ?
<_2> well unless you wanted to backup your "inbox" along with that.  all should be fine.
<minhaaj> shut down everything
<minhaaj> you mean my emails ?
<_2> yes your new email
<minhaaj> nah don't care
<_2> then it should be fine
<minhaaj> but i am using xchat at the moment
<minhaaj> how about this ?
<_2> it should be fine
<gurkentraeger> hello!
<minhaaj> let me quit pidgin and skype too
<minhaaj> why should it be ? whats the logic ? if its bad for thunderbird why is it good for xchat ?
<_2> minhaaj you can use something like file-roller   or what's that other gui thingy ???   and look in the tar ball to see what you put in there.
<_2> ark  that the other
<minhaaj> what do you mean ?
<_2> just open it.    look at the content listing
<minhaaj> my question was that why is it bad for thunderbird to back up while running and same is not true for xchat
<minhaaj> ?
<_2> minhaaj only thing that *chat might be writing to is a log file   in such case you may not want to save the irc-log   anyway
<gurkentraeger> please tell me where do i find the file where the screen resolution for x-sessions is saved. Xorg.conf doesnt contain no more information about resolution or about syncing frequencies
<minhaaj> heyyyyyyyy its backing up back0001.tar.gz too
<_2> even konqueror  can be generating new data while in use  "think thumbnails"  but a precise backup of that is futile anyway
<minhaaj> isn't it an endless loop? backing up the back up ?
<_2> minhaaj did you use the exact command i gave ?
<minhaaj> yes
<minhaaj> i told you, you never place back up in home
<minhaaj> ok its done
<minhaaj> how do i check the integrity of the back up ?
<minhaaj> hello ?
<gurkentraeger> where is the configuration file for the screen resolution ?????????? nothing there in xorg.conf
<_2> minhaaj i didn't place backup in home.
<_2> sudo tar -C ~/.. -czf backup001.tgz ~   <<< that is the "exact" command i gave you.   it put's it in the parent dir of your home.
<minhaaj> i copy pasted it
<minhaaj> yea its in minhaaj
<minhaaj> /home/minhaaj
<minhaaj> wasn't it where it was supposed to be ?
<_2> then you didn't do something right.
<_2> no.  the -C ~/..     will change dir to parrent of your home.
<minhaaj> well i checked the back up size its 4.8 gb
<minhaaj> not bad
<minhaaj> now how do i check if its exactly like my home and i am not missing files and it would run ok if i restore it ?
<_2> ummm too big for vfat
<minhaaj> vfat ?
<minhaaj> i can delete songs from it, np
<_2> your storage media
<minhaaj> its 8 gb
<minhaaj> :)
<_2> but it's vfat you said
<minhaaj> i am not sure.
<minhaaj> how do you check that ?
<_2> you mounted it ?
<minhaaj> command ?
<minhaaj> sudo mount /media/disk-1
<minhaaj> ?
<_2> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt   # or /media/disk-1 if you prefer
<_2> anyway   issue the mount command without arguments
<minhaaj> would that format my data ?
<_2> it will list what's mounted
<minhaaj> ok
<_2> format ?   no.
<minhaaj> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk-2
<_2> minhaaj so issue    mount     and see what fs it is
<minhaaj> how do i do that ?
<minhaaj> just tell me commands :)
<_2> mount
<minhaaj> didnt i just do it?
<_2> no
<minhaaj> i did
<minhaaj> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<_2> no
<_2> that is not the same as this
<_2> mount
<_2> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<_2> see the differance
<_2> one is one word the other is three
<minhaaj> k
<minhaaj> lemme pastebin
<_2> mount | grep dev/sdb1   # that would give the pertenant information
<_2> grep the filter of champions
<minhaaj> yea right. command not found
<_2> copy and paste it
<minhaaj> i did
<_2> obviously not all of it.   or you got my nick with it.
<minhaaj> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28956/
<minhaaj> forget it
<_2> yep vfat.
<_2> and there is no way in hell that "grep" or "mount" is NOT on your system... so the "command not found is pebcak"
<minhaaj> hehe
<minhaaj> so what do we do now :)
<_2> let me look into tar and see if there is a known issue with -C and ..   togather.  in the mean time.    try this.    delete the backup you made.  and drop this command in the konsole.  "cd ~/.. ;sudo tar -czf backup001.tgz $HOME "
<_2> that should get the size down to something you can store on a vfat system
<_2> and it will be in /home/  not in your home
<minhaaj> err
<minhaaj> delete the tar ?
<_2> yeah
<_2> the backup*.tgz in your home
<minhaaj> ok its on it
<andy_> Hello everyone
<andy_> newbie to linux here
<minhaaj> good now its backing up in /
<minhaaj> welcome andy_
<_2> minhaaj ?
<_2> no.  in /home
<minhaaj> no its its in /
<minhaaj> where ever directory is, /var /etc /usr /home
<_2> ok i'm finished.    if you can't get "cd ~/.."  to put you in /home  and you do live in /home/something/   i'm through.    sorry man.  i can't go any farther down that road.
<_2> only way that should have dumped you in / is if you were root when you did it.
<_2> makes no sense.  and i'm gone.
<minhaaj> :(
<gurkentraeger> ARRGH! NOOO!
<gurkentraeger> what happened to the X-server?
<gurkentraeger> hello, ...? where are my configurations for screen resolution and for hsync and vsync??
<gurkentraeger> help!
<gurkentraeger> using ati driver.. is that the problem?
<Schorfi>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gurkentraeger> no... no resolution no frequencies in there
<gurkentraeger> there has to be another config file...
<martijn81> gurkentraeger: is actually is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<martijn81> backup it and try this
<martijn81> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mooper> hi yall, Firefox 3 is very badly integrated into kde
<mooper> is there a package to fix this?
<mooper> file types are not associated etc
<martijn81> mooper: use konqueror
<martijn81> most sites work with it
<mooper> martijn81: deVries?
<mooper> martijn81: firefox2 intergration was good in 7.10
<martijn81> nope van Vliet
<martijn81> sorry i wouldn't know, i gave up firefox when i started using kde
<neko_> Hiho all
<HUNTER_byt2> I want that my script be executed after the KDE startup automatically. How to do this?
<pag> HUNTER_byt2, link or move it to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Berkut> Ïîäñêàæèòå äèñòðèáóòèâ Kubuntu 8.04 íà CD âêëþ÷àåò â ñåáÿ òîëüêî àíãëèéñêèé ÿçûê?
<Pici> !ru | Berkut
<ubottu> Berkut: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<keldron> http://www.barzellettelibere.splinder.com/
<bibek> where did ksynaptics go?
<bibek> apt-cache show ksynaptics
<bibek> shows empty
<keldron> http://www.barzellettelibere.splinder.com/
<testi> I choose another wallpaper and click on apply, but it does not change
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i have a kubunut vmware machine with encrypted disk, yesterday it worked, but now, when i boot and click the window to enter the passphrase, the tube stops to move and the system freezes when im typing the phrase. why?
<KomiaPoika> kubuntu*
<lesergi> good afternoon
<Yiye> i'm trying to reinstall my scanner
<Yiye> any1 help?
<legycsapo> HI ALL !
<legycsapo> how can i change my subtitle size in Kaffeine?
<legycsapo> how can i change my subtitle size in Kaffeine?
<legycsapo> somebody plz !
<trollig> in xine parameters I believe
<legycsapo> and wth is that? :D
<sigma_12> do you think users would appreciate me making a video tutorial of kde4 for the beginners? with audio narration
<legycsapo> grat idea ! :)
<sigma_12> yeah just thought thats one thing thats missing. if i had it when i started it would have helped alot
<sigma_12> i should probably wait for intrepid though
<falckon> hi, i'm trying to set up kubuntu on my usb hard drive so that I can take my OS and run it anywhere I go, it works great using default video card drivers but I want to be able to use the accelerated NVidia or ATI drivers on computers that have those cards
<falckon> so i thought I could just install them and make a startup script reconfigure X using lspci to detect which card (if any) was in the computer
<aomegax4> hi
<aomegax4> how can I utilize ark to extract .rar?
<falckon> but after the nvidia binary driver is installed opengl support stops working in the i915
<aomegax4> what must I install?
<falckon> aomegax4, i know you can use unrar
<aomegax4> no I referr to graphical mode
<falckon> 'apt-get install unrar' and then 'unrar x archivename.rar'
<falckon> oh ok
<aomegax4> ah ok
<falckon> ark seems like it should support rar no problem
<aomegax4> boh in kde4 doesn't go...
<aomegax4> I have a .rar so I click with right mouse button but I haven't extract here but only open with ark -.-
<aomegax4> perhaps I haven't any packaage...bah! I don't know it
<slobad23> i have changed to kde after installing it from ubuntu... as a result am i missing anything i should download asap?
<falckon> slobad23, how did you switch to kde? the best way to switch to kubuntu is to install kubuntu-desktop and this will install the standard kubuntu desktop installation
<slobad23> that is exactly what i did
<falckon> ok, then you should be fine
<slobad23> thanks :-)
<genii> slobad23: You may want to add codecs etc
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aomegax4> how can i solve ark problem
<aomegax4> ?
<genii> If you describe better the problem....
<genii> aomegax4: A more detailed report of the exact problem with ark that you are having may be useful in assisting
<aomegax4> i don't succed to extract file with ark
<aomegax4> what must I do?
<falckon> if you right click on the rar file, and go to actions -> "extract here"
<falckon> this works for me
<falckon> otherwise you could open the rar file in ark probably by clicking on it, and then select the actions menu and extract, or you can drag the files from ark to where you want to put them and say to copy them there
<genii> Depending also on file extension you may need to install the compressor/decompressor for it. For example .rar or .zip extensions need this.
<aomegax4> yes but these don't succed with me...
<aomegax4> I have installed all...
<aomegax4> rar, unrar zip tar gz
<aomegax4> I trust it is a kde4 problem
<aomegax4> because I have read in internet other people with the same problem...
<Daisuke_Laptop> unrar-nonfree
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know if the free implementation is up to the most current release, so that could explain it
<aomegax4> i have installed unrar free
<aomegax4> and unrar...
<aomegax4> what is command to extract rar ?
<pag> aomegax4, unrar x file.rar
<Yiye> ĸ
<oscar> hi  guys I have a strange problem with home permissions
<oscar> could anybody help me?
<genii> oscar: sudo chmod -R $(whoami):$(whoami) `ls -a ~/`
<genii> Bah he didn't hang around
<kunim> hello, i have a problem - since my last reboot my ntfs drive is only mounted with "700" (mounted via ntfs-3g) owned by my user (although i mount it as root)  - i want it to be 777 again, but it seems umask=0 has no effect..  any tips what i can do?
<genii> kunim: What does your fstab entry look like?
<kaldor> Has anyone tried KDE 4.1 RC1 yet? If so, is it worth getting?
<kunim> genii: it's manually mounted
<kunim> type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) <- those are the flags
<genii> kunim: Then whats the line you are using to mount it
<macitela> hello
<macitela> goog morning
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kunim> genii: no options at all, just mount -t ntfs-3g dev mntpnt
<genii> kunim: Maybe try: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o users,umask=0 dev mntpnt
<nuccio> ciao
<genii> !it | nuccio
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> nuccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> Pici: Hehe
<BooVeMan_work> hi - a question - how do I get rid of the "system policy prevents mounting internal media" message wen plugin a flash memory - this jasyt started recently..
<BooVeMan_work> if i understand this correctly this is related to hal policies - but i can't find the related config -file
<genii> bug 2235548
<genii> bah
<genii> bug 223548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223548 in policykit-gnome "PolicyKit authentication locks up solid if cancel then retry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223548
<BooVeMan_work> right
<BooVeMan_work> thts not the one - y don't get a frozen system - just wont to get rid of the message
<genii> BooVeMan_work: It's also mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784179 but no satisfactory solution is given
<BooVeMan_work> what seems strange is that I only affect some fue?
<i3ooi3oo> how do i mount a  removeable dvdrom?
<BooVeMan_work> i3oo3oo: should mount itself automatically
<BooVeMan_work> no one?
<i3ooi3oo> I thought so but It only mounts a DVD in the drive was install before boot
<i3ooi3oo> if the drive is installed while the system is up i can't find it
<BooVeMan_work> so thats an external case whci you plug in via ubs - right?
<Dragonath> hey, how do I stop kubuntu from using the swap partition on my old HD as swap now?
<Dragonath> argh stupid me, the disable button was down there
<Dragonath> sorry
<amikrop> How can I change my Desktop Environment from GNOME to KDE?
<Algyz> amikrop:  install kubuntu-desktop
<amikrop> Algyz: And how can I set it as a default DE?
<amikrop> * the default
<Algyz> amikrop: if you want kde4, then kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<BooVeMan_work> en el logeo escojes
<BooVeMan_work> sorry
<Algyz> you'll see, you'll have to select kdm either gdm
<BooVeMan_work> choose it in the login screen
<amikrop> I don't want to select each time. I want to permanently start X with KDE.
<Algyz> you can
<amikrop> How?
<Algyz> amikrop:  with gdm just look into sessions
<amikrop> Algyz: OK, thanks a lot :-)
<Algyz> amikrop:  gdm will offer for you to select kde session as default, agree, that's it
<amikrop> k, thx
<Algyz> you're welcome ;)
<amikrop> Algyz: And if I want to remove GNOME? How could I do that?
<Algyz> sudo aptitude remove gnome-base
<Algyz> I'm not sure, but hope this will help
<BooVeMan_work> if not: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<amikrop> ok guys. thanks.
<Algyz> try to remove gnome packages one after another, using adept
<BooVeMan_work> i think that would be apt-get remove gnome-desktop...
<Algyz> BooVeMan_work:  I'm afraid this wil not work
<BooVeMan_work> as it is a meta-package?
<alarico> hi guys
<Algyz> probably
<BooVeMan_work> well it wokred for me removine kde4
<BooVeMan_work> obviously you will need to be running kde to do that
<luis> hi
<luis> hi everybody
<luis> somebody
<luis> please
<alarico_> hi guys
<BooVeMan_work> ?
<luis> hi
<Jucato> I guess he was just waiting for someone to say hi to him :)
<genii> PErhaps :)
<BooVeMan_work> if he'd had a question he would have asked
 * genii occasionally does !hi | person              then watches them try to talk the bot up
 * genii wonders if when !countrycode is used if the person goes to the new channel and then speaks of the legendary helper "ubottu"
<trappist> yeah he speaks like a hundred languages!
<genii> hehe yeah
<bobo> hello ppl hows all of you guys day going
<TheTsar> It is fine
<genii> bobo: So long as the coffee keeps flowing, great :)
<TheTsar> I don't like cofee, but girls
<bobo> good deal i dont do coffee but if thats your thing ok
<bobo> i have a great job you guys know that
<TheTsar> What is youre job bobo
<bobo> at the strip club im a dj
<bobo> im at work now
<TheTsar> Nice bobo
<bobo> and i have internet here now to its awesome
<TheTsar> bobo: Do you have live cam....he he he
<bobo> no they wont let me use it i brought it but they didnt like that idea to much
<TheTsar> bobo: Where is this club?
<bobo> warner robins, ga.
<TheTsar> ga?
<bobo> georgia
<TheTsar> It is far away from me
<bobo> where you at
<TheTsar> In Norway
<bobo> oh ok i see know
<yakuzi> gergia is USA :p
<yakuzi> *georgia
<TheTsar> I know
<TheTsar> I have been there
<bobo> yup im a usa idiot
<BooVeMan_work> I', al least in the same time zone (i hink) - but still far off - Ecuador
<TheTsar> Lived in the US for 5 years
<bobo> id rather be in amsterdam
<BooVeMan_work> sip weed is legal
<bobo> i could care less about weed the djs there make damn good money
<BooVeMan_work> and damn good music - like in Berlin
<BooVeMan_work> but I recon this should be moved to #kubuntu-offtopic
<minimax> has anyone successfully run Vista Home Premium in VirtualBox?
<falckon> does anyone have a good idea for auto-detecting ati/nvidia graphics cards and switching on and off at boot (probably with a script which detects it using lspci) so that X starts with full opengl support?
<aorkwa> minimax: I have Vista HP running in VirtualBox, but it's a violation of Vista's EULA IIRC.
<genii> aorkwa: So long as you don't have it installed on more than one machine, shouldn't violate
<extor> HP being hewlett packards OEM licensed vista?
<genii> HP= Home Premium
<minimax> extor: no, the edition Home Premium, though I am personally using an Hewlett Packard
<aorkwa> genii: I think Microsoft's EULA explicitly forbids running Home Premium in a virtual machine, even if you don't have it installed anywhere else.
<extor> I was talking to aorkwa, sorry for the confusion minimax
<minimax> aorkwa: yeah.. though there's no way of telling you are, and not much they can do
<minimax> except make code that breaks in a virtual machine, which is what I'm afraid of
<extor> If I wanted to make the kubuntu desktop similar to the gnome-ubuntu desktop in terms of having two taskbars, bottom and top, which behave exactly as in gnome with the top being a launchpad and the bottom being a taskbar...is that easy to do? Anyone done it and are there any web pages that show how to do it?
<minimax> aorkwa: btw, have you tested the seamless mode?
<minimax> extor: running a second kicker?
<extor> what is a kicker? and how do I run one?
<genii> kicker is the kde taskbar name
<minimax> extor: I'm not using kde3 anymore, though
<extor> where can I adjust the kicker settings from, specifically the one which launches two kickers?
<aorkwa> minimax: Yes I have. It works OK, although it probably doesn't work with Aero. I can't check that because I don't have enough RAM to use Aero.
<i3ooi3oo> BooVeMan_work: no it' a removalbe dvd drive in a laptop that exchanges with a removable HDD
<minimax> aorkwa: heh, how much ram do you have alloced?
<minimax> aorkwa: I'm trying with the recommended 512MB, because I've only got 4GB
<aorkwa> minimax: I have the recommended 512MB allocated.
<minimax> btw, I've only got 32-bit edition, but can Vbox run 64-bit guests?
<Nyle> extor, gu
<Nyle> extor, kicker is the panel you see
<aorkwa> minimax: Not at the moment, I don't think, but if I remember correctly they're working on it.
<Nyle> you can right click the panel in kde, and go to Add New Panel
<Nyle> then you can coinfugre this panel and put it on top and add kicker applets to them
<Nyle> you can adjust your panels anywhich way you want
<Nyle> extor, help:/kicker/index.html
<Nyle> start reading
<extor> Nyle, that add new panel option was so "in my face" that I never realized it was there
<Nyle> it happens
<Nyle> :)
<Dein> can anyone please analyze this and tell me how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29044/
<Nyle>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop', which is also in package kio-umountwrapper
<Nyle> i remember this from yesterday
<Nyle> someone else had a problem with this package as well while they were trying to remove kio stuff
<Dein> is it fixable?
<Nyle> so this is the package that overwrites that file, and when you try to remove kio-umountrwapper it gives error
<Nyle> i think
<Nyle> but he was using dolphin i dunno
<Nyle> yeh it should be
<Dein> any ideas?
<zabbadapp> aorkwa: eula's are not legally binding everywhere afaik ... so big company can't expect you to obey "you must not use our product as drink coasters or whatever" in those places
<Nyle> yeh
<Nyle> i dunno exctly
<Nyle> but try this
<testi> I have a video file from my digicam in digikam, but the player of digikam hangs when i click on it. How is that possible?
<Nyle> sudo mv /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop.backup
<Nyle> and then apt-get -f install
<TimS> Is it possible to list all packages by their size?
<genii> bug 192889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192889 in kdebase "package konqueror None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop', which is also in package kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192889
<Nyle> genii, i thought as much but I didn't know which bug number, thanks
<genii> np
<BooVeMan_work> i3ooi3oo: you see something in your /var /log/messages when inserting the dvd in the bay - I recon thats a problem with hdd and dvd beeing fixed devices and as such aren't set up for automount
<Dein> Nyle: that is all i do or is there anything else?
<Nyle> try to understand why the error happens
<Nyle> and think what is being done in order to resolve it
<Nyle> take a look at the link genii got from bot
<Dein> doesn't work
<Nyle> i would think if you rename the file being overwritten it should continue and dpkg-deb shouldn't error out
<genii> Dein:  What says command:     ls /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror*
<aorkwa> zabbadap: I hardly ever use Vista anymore anyway (it broke; I switched to Kubuntu) so it doesn't really matter that much. I just keep it there because I paid for it.
<Dein> well, it's two lines so i'll paste here /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<Dein> /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror-nsplugins_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<extor> Would kubuntu run halfway decent on a PII-233 lappy with about 64MB of RAM? Or am I better off installing another distro?
<genii> Dein: Try then: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_i386.deb
<Dein> genii: yes, tried that right now
<Dein> genii: it's still working
<Dein> genii: it seems that this helped... although i must confess i don't really know what i did :S
<genii> Dein: The fix that was on the bug page, just with correct deb name. Forces it to overwite dirs if neccesary
<falckon> extor: I'd recommend trying xubuntu, its still ubuntu so you'll be familiar with it but its much lighter
<extor> ahh ok xubuntu it is then
<extor> I presume it just takes a lot of the fluff out of the desktop
<TheTsar> What is better xubuntu or kubuntu?
<falckon> yep basically, i'm running it on a 233 laptop myself
<genii> TheTsar: Remember you're asing this in #kubuntu :)
<extor> falckon, how much ram?
<TheTsar> genii: Will the people there not be a little one sided?
<falckon> i think its 192, but xubuntu is still your best bet cause kubuntu will be slow on that system, i had to use the alternative installer too because it couldn't run the live environment
<genii> TheTsar: "what is better" is basically a subjective question to begin with. And since we are kubuntu based in this channel the answer from most here will almost always side that way. Best just to try both and decide for yourself what "what is better" for your tastes
<TheTsar> You have a point genii
<Dein> genii: thank you for your assistance :)
<BooVeMan_work> extop - check out DSL (Danm, Small Linux) or puppylinux
<genii> Dein: Glad to help
<Dein> genii: are there any more things i should watch out for because i installed kde on my ubuntu, to try it out? will there be more issues like this?
<kyle0016> just went from a hp deskjet 5700 to a laserjet 1320n on kubuntu 8.04
<kyle0016> I open up filemaker pro 5 and now it willnot print
<genii> Dein: Probably not. If so return here for assistance :)
<kyle0016> had no issues with the deskjet
<Dein> genii: sure ^^
<kyle0016> any solutions??
<genii> kyle0016: I'm pretty sure the 1100 and 1300 series are whats called host-based sort of like a winmodem printer.
<BooVeMan_work> genii - no it is not as ists the n which comes with an networkl interface
<BooVeMan_work> the question is how is it connected
<kyle0016> usb
<kyle0016> it works great with all my linux apps
<BooVeMan_work> right than applies what genii just said
<kyle0016> is their a workaround
<BooVeMan_work> you are runing filemaker pro natively or using wine
<kyle0016> or do i have to run it networked
<kyle0016> i am using wine
<BooVeMan_work> thats than a wine issue
<kyle0016> its odd because all my wine apps recognize it, the print window comes up and then i click print and nothing happens
<BooVeMan_work> go over to #winehq - i guess theres more help
<Nyad> Hi. I forgot my pwd for the kdewallet, I have my root pwd though, how do I get my kdewallet pwd?
<extor> Alternate install CD  <--- Why is this recommended for low ram systems? What reason?
<falckon> extor: it doesn't run a live-cd version of the operating system for the install
<BooVeMan_work> extor: uses less ram
<BooVeMan_work> ;-)
<extor> uses less ram for the installation? Or even after the install? I don't get it.
<BooVeMan_work> for the intsllation
<BooVeMan_work> extor: the ammount of ram zou use depends on other factors
<extor> right but you can just choose a text install..what was the point?
<BooVeMan_work> as ar as i know there is no text-intaller on the live disk anymore
<l1f7s0s9> wutsup
<l1f7s0s9> qepedo
<l1f7s0s9> wutsup
<l1f7s0s9> somebody in there?
<genii> kyle0016: Might want to ask them in #winehq    I suspect it needs proper setup in wine.conf file
<genii> |1
<genii> bah
<l1f7s0s9> jaja
<l1f7s0s9> qepedo
<l1f7s0s9> geni
<genii> Hmm. You might want to use a name which begins with a letter on everyone's keyboards there so we can direct messages to you
<Pici> You dont have an L on your keyboard?
<genii> Pici: It's not a lowercase l or a pipe or an uppercae I
<genii> *i
<Pici> genii: irssi seems to think its a lowercase l, and nicknames can't be any extended ascii characters.
<falckon> genii: it's tab-completing as a lowercase l for me
<genii> Pici: Ah have it now. !tab wasn't working though for some reason
<slobad23> i am trying to look for where i change the screen resoluton but cant seem to find it anywhere - am i being thick or is it just really well hidden?
<TheTsar> I found it right away
<BooVeMan_work> system settings -> display
<TheTsar> administration mode
<senethril_> _-_-_-_
<senethril_> _-_-_-_-_
<senethril_> _-_-_-_
<senethril_> _-_
<senethril_> _-_-_-_
<senethril_> _-_-_-_-_
<senethril_> _-_-_-_-_
<jussi01> senethril: enough now
<senethril_> sorry
<senethril_> yeah
<senethril_> :D
<trummer> trotzdem danke
<senethril_> toctoctoc
<chubacca> my control panel in windows is gone
<senethril_> II
<senethril_> :D
<chubacca> and i dont have permission to use ctl alt delete anymore :(
<senethril_> knock knock
<senethril_> oops
<chubacca> and this virus blocker wants me to pay
<BooVeMan_work> chubacca: this is a kubuntu/linux channel don't expect mor e help than "intsall kubuntu for a start"
<jussi01> chubacca:this is for kubuntu support - for windows, please try ##windows
<chubacca> i use kubuntu
<chubacca> i dual boot
<ilkin> people please help...sssssssssooooooooooooossssssssss,,,,Kubuntu still cant open phone card reader
<ilkin> MMC card plugged in usb device
<chubacca> does anyone understand how to use the audio service for bluez
<BooVeMan_work> chubacca: but that virus blocker sure isn't in ubuntu - right?
<chubacca> yeah but i figuerd i could delete a virus on the other partition while im on here
<chubacca> i got avg for linux today
<chubacca> i was flabbergasted to say the least
<falckon> chubacca: i've used bluetooth audio using a2dpd, there's a few guides floating around the net
<BooVeMan_work> ctrl-alt-f1 : apt-get remove avg
<chubacca> i been using btsco
<chubacca> is a2dpd better
<falckon> chubacca: yes, its the high quality version of the bluetooth audio system
<chubacca> normally when im using skype there is a bit of delay when someone calls i get a beep and say hello a couple times to make sure the other person dont hang up
<chubacca> is a2dpd for stereo bluetooth devices
<falckon> well its for high fidelity devices, stereo or not, i'm using it for my stereo bluetooth headphones to play music
<falckon> seems there's a nice easy script for installing it
<falckon> http://fosswire.com/2008/01/11/a2dp-stereo-linux/
<markus_> hi
<genii> !hi | markus_
<ubottu> markus_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<falckon> ubottu's a pretty enthusiastic guy, obedient too
<ubottu> falckon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
 * genii decides to have one
<sea_> Why did you teach that to ubottu?
<genii> sea_: So he can stay awake.
<falckon> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<falckon> uh oh, he's self-aware
<genii> hehe Almost, it seems sometimes
<Sydero> Is there a way to set KDE/Ubuntu that when I close my laptop screen, it enters standby mode?
<genii> Sydero: Click on battery meter. Choose at bottom: When Laptop Lid Closed                what option you want for that action
<maurice2peter> hapchi
<scripted> hi
<scripted> can i ask a question?
<BooVeMan_work> scripted: you already did so
<scripted> i guess so
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scripted> i have some lines to mount several partitions in ntfs. how do i add them to fstab
<scripted> i guess i was just checkin if anyone was around.
<scripted> can i manually just add the changes opening the fstab file in kate?
<scripted> and do i have to be carefull about the ordering of the command
<scripted> # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt
<genii> scripted: The fstab syntax is like: /dev/to-mount <tab> /mountpoint <tab> filesystem type(s) <tab> filesystem options <tab> dump number <tab> pass number
<minimax> gtk-theme-switch2 does not seem to work properly... apply does nothing. does this need a restart of X or something?
<genii> scripted: And to edit it, you can do: alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<scripted> thank you.
<genii> scripted: You're welcome
<scripted> ill give it a go.
<BooVeMan_work> man fstab ,,,
<minimax> or is there something special you have to do in Kubuntu to enable gtk2 themes, besides installing them
<scripted> i tried ntfs configuration tool.  but its pants on a stick.
<minimax> oh, this also fails with gtk-theme-switch, for gtk 1 themes
<scripted> bbl
<genii> minimax: Normally it is done the other way, enforcing QT themes onto GTK apps, which package gtk-qt-engine  or gtk-qt-engine-kde4 is normally used
<minimax> genii: oh, gtk-qt-engine-kde4.. forgot, since I am using kde4 I should apt-get that
<genii> minimax: But you wanted to use GTK themes in ubuntu?
<genii> In kubuntu, rather
<minimax> genii: I wanted to be able to set it, because it was the default unthemed look
<genii> minimax: OK, so then if you want firefox and allt hat to use the KDE theming, thats the one to use
<scripted> if i have manually added them as root would it have already put the line in fstab for me?
<genii> scripted: ?
<minimax> genii: I just symlinked the rc files, and it works
<genii> minimax: Good :)
<scripted> there are entries in the fstab file that already pertain to the command line i want to enter.
<minimax> genii: but Qt4, no matter what theme I have set for KDE4, looks like the default KDE4 theme
<minimax> genii: not that it matters, I just didn't want the old blocky one
<nado> wtf
<nado> somebody gotta help me
<nado> i got like 150 processes of python running and i don't know why
<genii> scripted: Ah. So long as it has the correct options and so on which allow you to do what you want in the ntfs system, should be ok (and if the /dev names are right)
<nado> when i kill em, x seems to crash
<scripted> im not going to killmu pc if i get it wrong.
<scripted> *kill my
<genii> scripted: You should make a backup of the file first for insurance
<scripted> help nado first lol. his problem sounds much more urgent lol
<nado> scripted: lol thanks. i got a ram usage of 1gb during idle
<genii> nado: Did you try to make some custom python script to run at boot?
<KDave> what is the best free virtual machine software for linus?
<nado> genii: nope, nothing
<KDave> linux
<genii> (sounds like infinitely recursing problem)
<genii> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<genii> ^ KDave See above
<nado> if it were a script, there should be some entry under command in the process table or not? mine just says python
<genii> nado: Just "python" is running or some aspecific app name>
<nado> genii just python
<KDave> genii: thanks I am reading it
<KDave> I already have virtual box but it is not alowing my usb to be detected
<KDave> which of them is the easiest to use?
<KDave> and set up?
<genii> KDave: I don't use any but hear best things about VMWare
<KDave> yeah I heard a little about that too
<nado> crap i'd like to know since when i got that problem...
<KDave> I'll look into it
<KDave> thanks
<genii> nado: Interesting. Is there something in /etc/init.d   that looks like it has python as part of the name?
<nado> my init.d is empty?
<nado> oh no wait
<BooVeMan_work> KDave: vmware has no kernel package vor current ubuntu
<genii> nado: Definitely shouldn't be. Thats where the startup scripts are
<BooVeMan_work> i'm on virtualbox and works just fine
<nado> genii: right, i just tried to open it as a file, didn't know it's a folder. it's not empty, but no sign of anything related to python....
<Sydero> genii: there isn't an option when I click the battery icon in the tray
<genii> nado: OK. How about anything in folder ~/.kde/Autostart like that?
<genii> nado: ~/.kde4/Autostart if on kde4
<nado> nothing
<genii> nado:Anything in file /etc/rc.local       ?
<asktoby> Does anyone in here have Kopete working with their webcam over MSN Messenger?
<genii> Sydero: When you right-click on it, should have Restore   as an option to select. It should open the config screen
<Sydero> nope, just battery monitor options
<Sydero> and unlock widets
<genii> Sydero: Ask in #kubuntu-kde4 then please
<Sydero> :(
<Sydero> it's always inactive there
<genii> Sydero: You're using kde4, the battery applet doesn't have rightclick. They need to tell you a way specific to your kde version
<nado> crap, hit the wrong process again.... genii: nothing in rc.local either
<genii> nado: Hmm. Can you pastebin then the contents of files: ~/.xsession   and ~/.xinitrc
<nado> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nado> genii: no such files in my home folder...
<nado> genii: just this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29094/ in .xsession-errors
<Sydero> Is apm useful anymore if a notebook computer has acpi?
<KDave> BooVeMan_work: I have virtual box on my machine but I have difficulty getting it to accept usb connections
<nado> damn, i'm gonna get nuts
<Sydero> Did you make sure that it's enabled in the vbox options?
<Sydero> under settings
<sparr> there is a mouse tooltip permanently open on my screen.  i dont know which program created it, and i cant xkill it.  other than restarting X, how might i get rid of it?
<Sydero> restart your entire computer :D
<Sydero> this might help for the usb thing http://buranen.info/?p=187
<Sydero> Since changing /etc/fstab like many people and user's manual suggest to do don't solve the problem, I tried this way:
<Sydero> 1 - create a new group called "usb";
<Sydero> 2 - locate file usbfs: in my case is /sys/bus/usb/drivers (I suggest to find the file with a usb device inserted;
<Sydero> 3 - modify file /etc/fstab inserting a line containing the right path and the number corresponding the "usb" group :
<Sydero> none /sys/bus/usb/drivers usbfs devgid=503,devmode=664 0 0
<Sydero> 4 - command mount -a;
<Sydero> 5 - start VB and try...;
<Sydero> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=162084
<Sydero> nvm
<Sydero> ignore that
<Sydero> http://samiux.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/make-usb-works-on-virtualbox-152-ubuntu-710/
<KDave> Sydero: you are talking to me right?
<Sydero> yes
<KDave> ok thanks I will read what you wrote
<Sydero> just follow the last link
<nado> genii: if in the processtable i list all processes in a tree, that python crap is all listed under kdeinit...
<BooVeMan_work> did you istall something recently - like a desktop spide?
<nado> BooVeMan_work: me? no
<genii> Sorry for lag guys, work is needing me.
 * BooVeMan_work goes back thinking
<genii> nado: It looks like some "copyover" script for amarok might be at least causing some problem, not sure if the one of python. For that I'd suggest maybe delete the ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc file
<lpalomares> Hi there!
<TimS> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Sydero> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Sydero> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<TimS> What package will install gnome? ubuntu-desktop
<genii> Yes
<Sydero> !blackbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox
<nado> genii: i stopped the script, that didn't seem to help
<Sydero> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TimS> I thought I had that :(
<TimS> !botabuse | Sydero
<ubottu> Sydero: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lpalomares> looking for a link howto put kubuntu on my pendrive
<lpalomares> anyone?
<genii> nado: OK. I have to leave work but back online in about 1 hour
<Sydero> !botabuse | TimS
<ubottu> TimS: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TimS> ...
<nado> genii: great, thanks a lot
<Sydero> Can starcraft run on linux?
<posingaspopular> yes
<posingaspopular> using wine
<Sydero> Question: To prelink or not to prelink?
<TimS> How can I switch from KDM to GDM as my login?
<Pici> TimS: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<TimS> Thankyou.
<TimS> Now, do I want GDM as my login manager :p
<lau123> i was trying to setup VNC with KDM with little success.  I got the vnc started through xinetd.  However, kdm greeter crashed leaving only the kdm blue background.  I am using xinetd, tightvnc
<lau123> anyone?
<lau123> i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448
<bbeck> Does anyone know how to set certain programs to begin or not to begin when I start KDE?
<Sydero> use the autostart file
<bbeck> Where is that?
<Sydero> which version of kde do you have?
<bbeck> Sydero: KDE4
<Sydero> goto system settings then advanced
<Sydero> then autostart
<Sydero> then choose add program
<bbeck> Sydero: I see a .kde4/Autostart/ directory, but there's nothing in it.
<bbeck> Ok ok
<bbeck> er... Oh, ok.
<Sydero> there's that too
<lau123> i was trying to setup VNC with KDM and got stuck.  I got the vnc started through xinetd.  However, kdm greeter crashed leaving only the kdm blue background.  I am using xinetd, tightvnc.  Anyone has any experience?
<BluesKaj> I guess my scripting skills leaves something to be desired , but I misinterpreted a bin/bash that' really a bin/sh. I'm looking for the cmnd that enables the the script to run in init.d
<KDave> Syd
<KDave> Sydero: I have ubuntu 8.04 and virtual box 1.6
<KDave> will that step still apply for that?
<mio> ciao
<deibis> hoal como estas
<joseph> QUESTION how do i find freshly installed packages... cant find them through K
<joseph> also getting this warning from "Warning - KDE Panel" -- "A program called 'python' is slowing down the others on your machine. It may have a bug that is causing this, or it may just be busy."
<joseph> then stop or keep running
<josePH> well shit... everone is sleep
<BooVeMan_work> nope I'm around
<BooVeMan_work> genii mentioned something liek python as an amaraok script going havoc
<BooVeMan_work> this refers to joseph
<BooVeMan_work> hit ctrl+esc
<BooVeMan_work> ans see if there a 100s of phythons running
<josePH> just one
<josePH> but im getting this error message for damn near everything!
<josePH> just been clicking keep running
<josePH> i may need to just reinstall
<josePH> its fresh on this machine
<BooVeMan_work> dont think so - better find out whats this phython script is doing
<BooVeMan_work> ps aux|grep python gives something?
<engineer> josePH what message?
<josePH> A program called 'python' is slowing down the others on your machine. It may have a bug that is causing this, or it may just be busy.
<engineer> josePH http://www.google.com/search?q=A+program+called+%27python%27+is+slowing+down+the+others+on+your+machine.+It+may+have+a+bug+that+is+causing+this%2C+or+it+may+just+be+busy.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<PhilRod> josePH: if you don't notice any actual slowdown on your system, just remove the "runaway process catcher" from your panel
<PhilRod> or if you're seeing some slowdown, take a look in ksysguard or top to see what process is using up your resources
<josePH> ohh shit i think thats when it all started
<josePH> how do i get it off?
<josePH> nvm got it
<josePH> thanks :) stoner moment
<josePH> now back to the first question... installed packages i can t find???
<josePH> that one slips me at this moment also
<PhilRod> what do you want to "find" about them? their names?
<josePH> where the hell they are so i can .... click the icon heh
<PhilRod> most user-visible apps will install themselves in your k menu
<PhilRod> just look in the appropriate category
<josePH> i have .... all of the were p2p clients
<josePH> wouldnt they be in the same place? installed 5 found one
<PhilRod> they'd all be under "internet" I imagine
<josePH> just Murmur
<josePH> and i cant figure out how to use it
<PhilRod> what else did you install?
<josePH> ... i really fried
<josePH> cant remember
<josePH> just done it 5 mins ago
<PhilRod> that might be a more fundamental problem
<PhilRod> which you'd want to sort out first
<josePH> lol
<BooVeMan_work> other chance : open apedt again and do the same seach again - like seraching p2p
<BooVeMan_work> there the install ones wil be marked
<BooVeMan_work> *adept
<josePH> using synaptic
<BooVeMan_work> same thing - different gui
<josePH> lol
<josePH> i got ya...
<josePH> thanks
<sven_> hi all
<sven_> i have a problem with my firefox installation...im running kubuntu 4.1 and uninstalled firefox 3.0 some weeks ago...now, each time i want to reinstall it, it installs the version 2....anybody an idea?
<sven_> kde 4.1...i meant
<grinias> there is #kubuntu-kde4 for kde 4 related questions
<BooVeMan_work> sven_: when serching apt-cache are there more than one firefox? - like a firefox3?
<sven_> BooVeMan_work: could you please give me the full console command, then i will try it
<BooVeMan_work> sven_: apt-cache search firefox
<sven_> BooVeMan_work: there are a lot entries for version 2 and 3
<histo> !test > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<histo> hrm...
<BooVeMan_work> i figured - but there are ususally only two which call tehmself fiefox - in my case (kubuntu 8.04) firefox (a meta package whcih points to:), firefox-3.0 and firefox-2 - in which case
<BooVeMan_work> apt-get install firefox will isntal firefox 3
<BooVeMan_work> but you may install as well apt-get install firefox-2
<sven_> okay, one second, i try it
<nikhil> Is this the Help Channel?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, can anyone rdp into a windows machine using krdc? ive had no luck!
<BooVeMan_work> no prop - do that all the tim
<BooVeMan_work> are you trying to connect to aworkstation or a server?
<sven_> BooVeMan_work: if looks like firefox 3 would be installed...but i have no icon in the menu and when i search in the kde menu search, the will be only show the firefox 2
<ForzaPalermo> workstation
<ForzaPalermo> well both
<BooVeMan_work> try firefox-3.0 in the console
<ForzaPalermo> it just craps out right away
<BooVeMan_work> for workstations you'll need to enable the remote access
<ForzaPalermo> server is ienabled
<ForzaPalermo> from any computer (dumb i know)
<BooVeMan_work> if you can't get anywhere - is theree a firewall involved?
<sven_> BooVeMan_work: that worked...firefox version 3 would started
<BooVeMan_work> like ufw on your machine
<ForzaPalermo> hold on im installing rdesktop
<BooVeMan_work> sven_: welcome
<BooVeMan_work> TAHT would help a lot
<ForzaPalermo> crap
<ForzaPalermo> that was it
<ForzaPalermo> lol
<ForzaPalermo> well why wouldnt it be installed by default
<ForzaPalermo> to rdp in
<BooVeMan_work> because krdc connects by default to vnc
<BooVeMan_work> and rdesktop y M$ crap
<ForzaPalermo> its slowo as balls this krdc
<sven_> BooVeMan_work: thank you for your help...i think i will find a way on the docs to replace the old shortcut
<BooVeMan_work> not that bad on GBit ether...
<ForzaPalermo> is there anything thats better than krdc in terms of usability?
<florian__> Hi! How can i setup fonts for firefox and thunderbird under kubuntu? 8.04
 * genii sips his coffee
<BooVeMan_work> florian__: like aon any platform - in the preferences
<genii> Did nado get his situation of hundreds instances of python running on the box sorted out?
<florian__> BooVeMan_work: in which preferences? Firefox or kde? I changed fonts in kde (system-settings) but they doesn't have effects to thunderbird. And in thunderbird i didn't found preferences to change the front
<florian__> font
<BooVeMan_work> florian__: that would be in ff ant tb directly in my tb 2.0 there is a tab display to choose the font - but as well you can change the css oth your installed theme
<florian__> I installed a package named "gtk-qt-engine-kde4". Have to restart my kde and then all gtk-programs should use the kde style. I'll try and report in a second....
<Sydero> sounds interesting
<florian> Hi!
<florian> It works :-)
<Sydero> What did it change?
<grinias> florian__: i have tested it and it works just fine
<florian> I read it on this site: http://noronha.id.au/?p=36
<Sydero> Does it change how firefox looks?
<Taggnostr> how can I use the kubuntu live cd to kill vista on the harddisk?
<Sydero> or xchat
<florian> Works like a charme
<Sydero> you would delete the partition during setup tagg
<Sydero> florian, do you use firefox?
<florian> yes
<Sydero> does it look different now?
<Sydero> with the update
<florian> yes
<Sydero> ooooh
<Sydero> can you post a screenshot :D ?
<florian> I use tahoma 8pt without antialiasing :-)
<Taggnostr> is there an installation howto?
<Taggnostr> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sydero> Tagg during the install, it'll prompt you
<Taggnostr> thanks ubottu and Sydero, I'm going to try it
<Sydero> but that would be the ubuntu install cd
<grinias> Sydero: here is the amasing result http://www.foo-gr.blogspot.com/
<Sydero> omg omg omg
<Sydero> that's what I've been looking for
<Sydero> wtf
<Sydero> it's going to install all this gnome stuff too
<florian> Syndero: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2695/firefoxab5.png
<Sydero> k brb
<Taggnostr> how should I set up the partitions during the installation?
<Taggnostr> /root /home and /swap?
<florian> Sydero: and thunderbird: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2038/thunderbirdba2.png
<XJman> Is there a way to install ndiswrapper from a disc? I'm trying to install it on a pc that can't get internet at all
<Sydero> I installed it and nothing has changed...
<Sydero> firefox still looks aweful
<florian> Sydero: you mean the design-thing?
<florian> Sydero: do you use kde4?
<Sydero> yes
<Sydero> well 4.1RC
<BooVeMan_work> Taggnostr: I usually do / /boot /home swap
<Taggnostr> /boot?
<Sydero> but I didn't change any settins
<Sydero> so I'm going to do that first
<florian> Then open the system-settings -> appearance (here it is "erscheinungsbild" :-) -> GTK-Styles and fonts -> "Use my KDE style in GTK applications"
<Sydero> yeah
<Sydero> just did that
<Sydero> brb
<BooVeMan_work> Taggnostr: yep - boot partition - there will go my linux images
<Taggnostr> I'm not sure if I need that
<BooVeMan_work> Taggnostr: and as benifit I can boot into gparted-live-cd and shift my partitions arround (well not the boot one...)
<thomas__> hello
<grinias> Sydero: Since edgy I had to do a "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" to really get the result shown in the snapshots i sent you before
<Taggnostr> and I don't think I'll need to shift the partitions around :P
<XJman> Does the latest Kubuntu come with ndiswrapper on the install?
#kubuntu 2008-07-22
<Taggnostr> how many space should I give to /? I have a 120GB hd
<Sydero> woah xchat looks quite different
<Sydero> better
<Sydero> thanks florian
<florian> Sydero: your welcome!
<Sydero> I'm surprised they never made this default
<Sydero> for kde
<genii> XJman: Not standard installed, but it's there
<Taggnostr> I could do 100GB for /home, I don't know how many swap and the rest for /, do you think it is ok?
<florian> sydero: me too
<florian> Now my thunderbird looks exactly like in windows :-)
<Sydero> home should be the rest of your harddrive
<XJman> I found it, its under ndiswrapper-common.
<Sydero> mine doesn't quite look like it is in windows
<Sydero> some of the things like email name above inbox is very bolded
<Sydero> maybe it's an issue of changing kde to ms fonts
<florian> you have to use tahoma 8pt: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2038/thunderbirdba2.png
<Sydero> in thunderbird
<Sydero> or kde?
<florian> kde
<Sydero> What are you font settings in kde?
<Sydero> all I have is dejavu
<florian> Sydero: http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/633/fontsxj5.png
<Sydero> hmmm I installed the ms font package and it didn't seem to include tahoma
<florian> yes, i copied it from my windows machine :-)
<theunixgeek> yay the kubuntu website changed!
<theunixgeek> finally!
<theunixgeek> it's awesome now
<Sydero> What directory do you copy your fonts into?
<florian> copy c:\windows\fonts\tahoma.ttf to the /tmp, then use the fontinstallation from the system-settings dialog
<Sydero> k thanks
<BooVeMan_work> Taggnostr: I usually do double RAM = swap
<Taggnostr> so /home = 100GB, swap = 4GB, / = 16GB
<BooVeMan_work> Taggnostr: / depends how many stuff you are going to install - if you go for the regular Openoffice, FF, TB, Gimp and some other stuff you should be fine with 20GB
<Sydero> If you install a 20 GB game you're screwed
<Sydero> :D
<Sydero> brb
<BooVeMan_work> I use as of now 20GB but I'm a developer so load of fancy stuff hanging around
<Taggnostr> I don't think I'll need lot of things
<BooVeMan_work> right so go ahead with 100 + 16+4
<theunixgeek> Any Kubuntu.org webmasters here?
<theunixgeek> http://www.kubuntu.org/tour really needs to be updated
<theunixgeek> Remove the link from "discover kde"
<theunixgeek> it's still in draft mode and reallly reallllllly old
<BooVeMan_work> !adm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adm
<BooVeMan_work> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Pici> BooVeMan_work: Whats up?
<BooVeMan_work> but these are just channel admins
<Pici> Excuse me?
<nalioth> BooVeMan_work: can we help you with something?
<BooVeMan_work> unixgeek mentions something about problems on kubuntu website - don know if herees anyon who might help
<BooVeMan_work> sorry didn't that this will cuase such a strirr - sorry again
 * BooVeMan_work won't do that ops thing that again...
<theunixgeek> Pici: see above
<Pici> I see. I know the ubuntu website has a section on launchpad, I suspect the same thing for the Kubuntu website, try filing a bug.
<theunixgeek> Pici: http://www.kubuntu.org/tour really needs to be updated
<Pici> And don't do that again unless its a real emergency.
 * Taggnostr is killing vista
<Sydero> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<theunixgeek> Remove the link from "discover kde" - it's still in draft mode and reallly realllllly old
<theunixgeek> ok
<Pici> theunixgeek: I'm not a kubuntu webmaster, I just get highlighted from ! ops calls.
<theunixgeek> oh ok
<Sydero> Which is the font setting that controls app titles?
<nalioth> ubottu: tell BooVeMan_work about msg the bot
<ubottu> BooVeMan_work, please see my private message
<Sydero> nvm
<Sydero> *smacks head
<florian> I only know the german names :-)
<florian> ubottu: tell florian about msg the bot
<ubottu> florian, please see my private message
<Sydero> gah my thunderbird still doesn't look right
<Sydero> oh well
<Sydero> florian, what fonts are you using for thunderbird?
<florian> What are your font-settings?
<Sydero> the same as yours for kde
<florian> I didn't change something in thunderbird
<Sydero> in thunderbird I'm using serif, serif, sans-serif, monospace
<Sydero> size 16 for proportional and 12 for monospace
<florian> just changed the kde-settings, did the gtk-stuff and then it worked. Maybe you have to do the gtk-thing (in the system-settings) each time you changed something?
<Sydero> well I did change the standard fonts for firefox
<Sydero> under the syste settings thing
<Sydero> in GTK fonts
<Sydero> Did you say use another font
<Sydero> or use my kde fonts
<florian> use my KDE fonts in GTK applications
<Sydero> ah
<Sydero> there we go
<Sydero> much much better
<Sydero> brb
<Sydero> better
<Sydero> everything was jumbo sized before
<florian> ok :-)
<Sydero> thanks
<florian> np
 * florian goes to bed
<florian> bye bye!
<Sydero> bye
<Taggnostr> vista is gone
<Taggnostr> \o/
<Sydero> noooooooooooooooooo
<anom01y> hi I need help with a digital camera and digikam
<anom01y> I have a kodak c330 and a kodak c433, the c330 works with digikam 100%, but the c433 gets detected, but for some reason I cannot see / download any pictures from it
<anom01y> question : why would the c433 work in Sidux using Digikam, but not with Kubuntu ?
<Sydero> different things loaded up in the kernel
<Sydero> or included as modules
<zabbadapp> can it be switched into mass storage mode? (if you are not using it like that already)
<Taggnostr> lol, kernel panic
<Taggnostr> and now?
<BooVeMan_work> tell us what you did so far
<Taggnostr> I activated the nvidia drivers
<BooVeMan_work> in the new isntallatino ?
<BooVeMan_work> had that finished and you activated them or is this while isntalling
<Taggnostr> there was an icon in the tray that asked me to activate them if I wanted to use 2d/3d accelaration, I did ok, it asked to restart, restarted and now there is the kernel panic
<BooVeMan_work> that SHOULD work
<Taggnostr> I installed, did the upgrade and activated the drivers
<BooVeMan_work> look in launchpad if you find something - I off to home by
<Sydero> :D
<Sydero> next time don't activate
<Sydero> you need better graphics drivers
<Taggnostr> how can I fix this now?
 * BooVeMan_work leaves the building
<Sydero> upgrade drivers
<Taggnostr> maybe now it works
<Taggnostr> it seems soo
<Sydero> get better graphics drivers
 * Taggnostr likes autofixing software
<Sydero> open up adept
<Taggnostr> how?
<Sydero> and see if it has any updates
<Taggnostr> sudo apt-gey update?
<Taggnostr> get*
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> what kde are you using?
<Sydero> it should be under system on the kmenu
<Taggnostr> 3.5.9
<Taggnostr> I'm in the adept manager
<Sydero> good
<Sydero> fetch updates
<Taggnostr> also there is that window that says that the nvidia drivers are in use
<Sydero> then full uprade
<BluesKaj> I guess my scripting skills leaves something to be desired , but I misinterpreted a bin/bash that' really a bin/sh. I'm looking for the cmnd that enables the the script to run in init.d
<Sydero> upgrade*
<Red_Wraith> Hey everyone.
<Sydero> hi
<Sydero> no roots allowed!
<Taggnostr> full upgrade is disabled, but I did the auto-upgrade just before the restart
<Sydero> then restart again
<Taggnostr> I already restarted
<Sydero> hmmm
<Taggnostr> installation -> upgrade, driver -> restart -> kernel panic -> restart -> everything seems to work
<Sydero> hope for the best ;)
<Taggnostr> as long as it works...
<Sydero> over time adept will find a new driver
<Sydero> when it's released
<Taggnostr> where I can find better color schemes?
<anom01y> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Sydero> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Sydero> just use vlc
<anom01y> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sydero> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<anom01y> Sydero: I've always used mplayer and I like it
<Sydero> how dare you!
<anom01y> vlc works good too though
<zabbadapp> mplayer was faster than vlc (last i had a shoot-out) to play hd-stuff.
<Red_Wraith> I've had avi's that would malfunction in vlc and played fine in mplayer.
<Red_Wraith> VlC isn't all it's cracked up to be.
<Sydero> sure sure
<Sydero> never happened to me
<anom01y> I have mplayer, but for some reason quite a few video files (flv) do not play properly the video/audio is out of sync
<getBoa> anom01y, try vlc
<anom01y> I did, it works, but I like mplayer and was wondering why it doesnt play videos properly, is mplayer losing its "ultimate movie player" status ??
<Red_Wraith> Well, vlc HAS taken a lot of ground lately.
<Sydero> Is there a way to speed graphics performance in linux?
<Sydero> for an intel chipset
<Sydero> since Windows seems to always perform better graphically
<Taggnostr> how can I set konsole to have a transparent background that allows me to see what there is under (and not just the desktop background)?
<bazhang> Taggnostr, better to install yakuake
<bazhang> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Taggnostr> :O
<intelikey> bazhang is yakuake qt dependant ??
<intelikey> never mind,  it is.     libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6)
<Sydero> Whenever I install something with adept then uninstall
<Jucato> intelikey: it's kde dependent
<Sydero> it doesn't uninstall the dependencies also
<Sydero> is there a way to change this?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Sydero> by itself?
<genii> Or with packagename
<BluesKaj> copy and paste into a terminal
<BluesKaj> no pkgname
<intelikey> Jucato yes and thus qt +++      i just installed it to look it over but there must be something i'm missing.   it doesn't seem to start ?
<Jucato> when you run it, press F12 to "roll it down"
<intelikey> Jucato f2 just beeps at me   so does alt+f2  and shift+f2
<intelikey> so maybe it can't function in blackbox
<Jucato> F12
<Jucato> not F2
 * intelikey adjusts glasses
<BluesKaj> genii,  no joy with the 'update-rc.d' command , it's still just a pplain ol
<BluesKaj> ' text file
<Sydero> thanks for the tip BluesKaj
<genii> BluesKaj: Is it a bash script?
<BluesKaj> Sydero,  np
<Sydero> too bad that's not built into adept
<BluesKaj> yeah it's #!/bin/sh
<BluesKaj> shell script
<intelikey> Jucato f12 just beeps at me   so does alt+f12  and shift+f12       "but"   i restarted it and the second run it does roll down an "ugly" black on white bottum up terminal... i suspose that's  yakuake  ?
<BluesKaj> i really can't don't understand this prob, cuz the same script worked in gutsy
<Jucato> intelikey: bottum up?
<Jucato> intelikey: but yeah, that would be yakuake. (and you can change the color scheme of course)
<intelikey> yeah   the controls that are normally on top are on the bottom
<genii> BluesKaj: If so, put as first line in it: #! /bin/sh or so, else make extension .sh       then sudo chmod +x it. Then to tell system how to start/stop what runlevels etc something like:  sudo update-rc.d /full/path/name start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 .          exactly like with the periods there and so
<Jucato> intelikey: well there is no menu bar (File, Edit, etc...) and in KDE's Konsole, tabs and tab controls are at the bottom
<intelikey> no i mean the minimize maximize kill buttons  and such
<intelikey> window controls
<BluesKaj> geez genii , I think the .sh name change did it
<leo> hello everyone, just wanna ask coz I install a gui to my server fluxbox how will i run it.. hehe! wat a stupid question?
<Jucato> intelikey: there is no "minimize" and "maximize"
<intelikey> yes there is
<intelikey> in blackbox
<Jucato> but yeah the "close" button is there
<BluesKaj> brb
<Jucato> intelikey: ah well that's blackbox's way probably
<intelikey> :)
<leo> i install fluxbox in my server, how do i use it?
 * genii hands intelikey a coffee
<intelikey> Jucato i don't see a colour adjustment ?
<intelikey> genii :)
<Jucato> intelikey: right-click on the terminal..
<Nyle> Jucato, hey!
<Nyle> Jucato, i use now kubuntu with kde 3
<intelikey> ah under schema
<intelikey> ok.
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't have yakuake for KDE 3 installed anymore, so I'm not exactly 100% absolutely sure about the settings
<Nyle> Jucato, but i want try kde4
<intelikey> Jucato yeah it's there i just had to "hunt" for it
<Nyle> when can kde4.1 comeout?
<Nyle> but not RC 1
<Nyle> ?
<Jucato> Nyle: KDE 4.1 will be out end of the month
<Sydero> 4.1 will come out on the 28th
<Nyle> what is today?
<Sydero> approximately
<Nyle> 1 week
<Sydero> today is the 43rd
<Nyle> Sydero, which calendar system do you use in your country?
<Sydero> :D
<Sydero> or you can install 4.1RC
<Jucato> Nyle: he was being sarcastic
<Sydero> up to you
<Nyle> oh
<Jucato> Nyle: there's a #kubuntu-kde4 channel btw for KDE 4 help
<Nyle> i sm scared to try
<Nyle> i wonder it will crash my desktop?
<Sydero> k
<Sydero> no but it's buggy
<Jucato> Nyle: it won't (shouldn't)
<Jucato> Sydero: which one?
<Sydero> 4.1RC
<Nyle> does firefox work ok?
<Jucato> nah
<Sydero> I had to delete the config files first
<Sydero> to fix it
<Sydero> I mean after
<Jucato> Nyle: it shouldn't be affected
<Jucato> so yes, it will work
<Nyle> and what happens with ~/.kde?
<Nyle> you make a .kde4?
<Jucato> Nyle: it will remain ~/.kde
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> I deleted .kde and .kde4
<Nyle> my 3.5.9 settings?
<Jucato> a .kde4 will automatically be created for KDE 4
<Nyle> i want to keep this
<Sydero> well if you want to keep them don't touch it
<Nyle> ok good
<Jucato> like I said.. #kubuntu-kde4
<Nyle> is kde4.1 good enough to use now as a desktop?
<Nyle> yet
<Sydero> for the most part
<Nyle> what is missing still?
<Sydero> some things are missin
<Sydero> g
<Sydero> proper power management
<Nyle> ok here is what I like
<Nyle> i   will join kde4
<BluesKaj> yup genii , that worked...odd that I had renamed it earlier with .sh but it didn't convert . Perhaps deleting recopying it back into init.d made the diff.
<genii> BluesKaj: Glad to see it's fixed now
<BluesKaj> thx :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<BluesKaj> the wonders of scripts ;)
<BluesKaj> that script allows me to transfer movies thru ffmpeg to the TiVo with conversion that TiVo sees as playable ...quite amazing really
<BluesKaj> wifey asks me to save a movie or tv show and if the hdd in the Tivo begin to get a bit full , I can also transfer the files and store them on this box ...sort of a server i guess
<Sydero> just get a bigger harddrive :P
<Sydero> Is the quality the same?
<Sydero> if it wern't converted?
<Sydero> weren't
<Sydero> wasn't*
<BluesKaj> for the Tivo yeah , but i havent hacked the software enuff to know how to ghost it
<BluesKaj> Sydero,  the quality reamins the same ...ffmpeg is a great app
<Sydero> So it doesn't convert or compress?
<BluesKaj> I just store the tivo stuff as is
<Sydero> I don't see why you need ffmpeg then
<Sydero> :S
<BluesKaj> not for the tivo stored  video , ffmpeg is for avi (divx, xvid etc)
<Sydero> ah
<BluesKaj> I DL a lot of BBC and CBC TV shows ..all legal , in the public domain
<Sydero> but are they legal to copy ;)
<Sydero> ?
<Sydero> or only view when broadcasted :P
<BluesKaj> well, ppl do it here in Canada legally ,,still
<genii> For at least the time being
<BluesKaj> saving a tv show for later viewing is still legal here
<Sydero> if recording a tv show is legal, why isn't it legal to download one off the net?
<Sydero> that you might have access to on tv
<Sydero> it's kind of stupid
<BluesKaj> yeah genii have you seen this ?...http://www.digital-copyright.ca/billc60/
<genii> Because the distribution method. TV broadcasters pay to broadcast a show, like radio stations pay royalties etc
<Jucato> let's keep legal discussions out
<genii> Jucato: OK
<Sydero> I guess you're free to record and download and all provided you don't distribute
<BluesKaj> does rogers cable bother you about pvrs...last i heard they were pushing them :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, at least in my case. But I want to repect Jucato and discuss this in -offtopic if possible
<BluesKaj> ok, got carried away :)
<Sydero> Is there a way to install firefox nightlies through adept?
<l1f7s0s9> wutsup guys
<Jucato> Sydero: only if they have a repository for it
<Sydero> :/
<Sydero> well maybe there's a hidden one I don't know about
<Jucato> you'll have to ask them (Firefox people)
<Jucato> maybe #firefox
<l1f7s0s9> hi guys can i help somebody
<Sydero> where's firefox 3.0.1
<Sydero> in adept
<compilerwriter> Jucato have you ever played with gentoo
<Jucato> Sydero: "firefox" package if you're on Hardy
<Jucato> compilerwriter: yes
<Sydero> it's not 3.0.1
<Jucato> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Jucato> it's probably not updated yet
<l1f7s0s9> sudo apt-get install firefox
<l1f7s0s9> xD
<Sydero> I already have firefox
<Sydero> so wouldn't it be upgrade instead or something
<Jucato> Sydero: it will upgrade only if an upgrade is available in the repositories. otherwise it won't
<Jucato> (upgrading firefox doesn't work exactly the same way in Linux as in Windows, for security and stability reasons)
<Sydero> yeah
<Sydero> I don't like it
<Sydero> even with security
<Jucato> then don't
<Sydero> it should allow firefox nightly automatic updates
 * Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> "should"?
<Jucato> if *you* want nightly updates then *you* will have to set it up to do that
<Sydero> in firefox, the check for updates is greyed out...
<Sydero> :/
<genii> Since Ubuntu's normal policy is not to provide beta or unstable software in the usual repositories there will likely never be some system that allows nightlies/trunks
 * Jucato sighs...
<Sydero> firefox is always stable ;)
<Sydero> even as alphas :P
<Jucato> right...
<genii> Sydero: There was great discussion about including the Beta 5
<Sydero> I would have thought there'd be a hidden beta repository
<Sydero> that's not enabled by default
<Jucato> Sydero: why don't you just ask the firefox people if they have a repository for nightly builds or if they have a way to get nightly builds?
<Jucato> why would *Ubuntu* have a "hidden beta repository" for *Firefox*?
<Sydero> yeah, I'll just ask my local firefox community....
<genii> Sydero: Theres hardy-proposed
<Sydero> not just for firefox
<genii> Sydero: But use at your own risk
<Jucato> there are -backports and -proposed repositories
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii> Since Ubuntu's normal policy is not to provide beta or unstable software in the usual repositories there will likely never be some system that allows nightlies/trunks <- PPAs
<Daisuke_Laptop> so yeah, not officially sanctioned, but workable
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Yup
<Kraplax> hi there, recently i was here and asked about broken keyboard layout switching
<Kraplax> so, if anyone experience this problem - i recommend you to install kkbswitcher package and be happy =)
<genii> Kraplax: Glad that you shared your solution in the channel for others :)
<Kraplax> yeah, that would help, i suppose. Becuase it was really PITA for me.
<genii> Kraplax: This channel is logged so occasionally people search those for solutions not found on the forums
<Kraplax> The only thing to remember - first configure your xorg,conf, then disable keyboard layouts in SystemSettings and set up layouts in kkbswitcher =)
<anom01y> Hi I have a newb question: what library do I need to install for this error message (trying to compile something) : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries.
<anom01y> I installed libx11-dev but I still get the same error message
<jonathan_> #malta
<genii> anom01y: On a KDE box?
<anom01y> genii: yes
<anom01y> I am trying to compile the latest digikam
<anom01y> because the one in the repositories installs gphoto2 2.4.0, which doesnt work for my camera
<genii> anom01y: Perhaps install kdebase-dev package then
<anom01y> so I have to manually compile 2.4.2 (at least I think I do unless I can add something to sources.list to get me gphoto2 2.4.2)
<anom01y> genii: if I have compiled and installed (manually) the latest gphoto2, and then I apt-get install digikam, will it overwrite my gphoto2 2.4.2 and replace it with 2.4.0 ? because the latest gphoto2 in apt is 2.4.0 only
<anom01y> ?
<bob3213243> I'm trying to take a video using cheese but the video end of it is really buggy. is there something else.
<genii> anom01y: No idea
<paul__> I'm having errors with a broadcom wireless
<paul__> anyone with any experience?
<paul__> where is everybody?
<paul__> broadcosm
<paul__> broadcom
<paul__> anyone?
<genii> !broadcom | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<genii> Hmm
<dynoll3> allo?
<dthacker> !hello | dynoll3
<ubottu> dynoll3: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dynoll3> im new so i really dont know how that work
<dthacker> dynoll3: ask us a question and we'll do our best to answer.
<dynoll3> okay hmm i have a laptop
<dynoll3> a xps from dell
<dynoll3> and i have a problem with linux (kde and gnome)
<dynoll3> my mouse fuck
<dthacker> !ohmy | dynoll3
<ubottu> dynoll3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dynoll3> like if the click was always on
<dynoll3> sorry
<dthacker> :)
<dynoll3> i have some problem with my mouse**
<dthacker> dynoll3: is it a ps/2 mouse or a USB mouse?
<dynoll3> usb
<dynoll3> logitech
<dynoll3> wireless
<dthacker> dynoll3: does it use a usb dongle for the receiver?
<genii> dthacker: He has a sstrange way of not answering questions
<dthacker> i see.....
<dynoll3> okay (im french so i have a bit of difficulty with english) what is dongle?
<dthacker> do you have a usb stick that plugs into the usb port and receives the signal from the mouse?
<dynoll3> yes
<dthacker> Does it have a switch to change channels?
<dynoll3> no
<dthacker> ok, so changing channels is out.   Have you tried different USB ports, or rebooting with the USB stick plugged in?
<dynoll3> ok maybe its the usb port that make sense
<dynoll3> but
<dynoll3> i think its because of the touchpad (cause when i touch it, the mouse become crazy and go + click everywhere)
<dthacker> maybe there is a conflict.  If there is I don't know how to resolve that.
<dynoll3> okay
<dynoll3> do u know how to desactive the touchpad ( but only on linux jot on windows (because i ahve both))
<dynoll3> jot-->not**
<dthacker> nope, but you could ask here:https://answers.launchpad.net/
<dynoll3> okay ty :D
<bob3213243_> ARGH! I can't seem to record a video with my webcam! Cheese keeps bugging out.
<media_> help just installed kubuntu and apt-get doesnt find any packages
<media_> halp
<genii> media_: sudo apt-get update
<media_> throw me a bone, anyone noticed google searching has gone to shit, no results!
<media_> oh update! ty
<genii> np
<anom01y> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daniil> helllo people
<daniil> could somebody give me a little hand with a small problem with WINE
<daniil> ?
<daniil> or is better to ask elsewhere ?
<genii> daniil: Best place to enquire is the channel #winehq
<daniil> thanks =)
<genii> np
<jduckett> adsf
<jduckett> performed install of OS via debootstrap
<jduckett> need to know how to enter wlan0 into network/interfaces manually
<jduckett> or is there a CLI tool that will do it for me??
<genii> jduckett: auto wlan0                  second line: iface wlan0 inet dhcp                              This is for most cases
<mits> hi... suppose i have a 1 line file and i want to copy its contents to clipboard... does anyone know any faster way to do this than cat file and select contents?
<genii> jduckett: This is assuming you have it opened with some editor with admin privelege
<jduckett> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<genii> jduckett: Yup. When done :qw
<jduckett> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<jduckett> after ifup wlan0
<genii> jduckett: Used sudo there?
<jduckett> yep
<genii> jduckett: Could be you have another wireless device name. Atheros chipset for instance get name ath0
<jduckett> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<genii> Not overly familiar with that one.
<genii> Some also get eth0 which is weird considering they're not wired
<jduckett> ls /dev/wlan  should show something, right??
<genii> No. eth0 eth1 wlan0     and so on do not usually appear in there
<jduckett> your right, i just checked for all of them. sorry
<jduckett> i did an install using debootstrap on a laptop, so, this is a barebones install.
<genii> jduckett: Maybe check post 8 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396204
<scrubb2000> Is there a way to back up a list of packages I have installed so that I can wipe my installation and reinstall the same programs later?
<Jucato> dpkg --get-selection (or was it --get-selections)
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
 * genii sips
<Jucato> ah there
<Jucato> didn't nkow the twigger
<genii> Thank ubottu for factoids :)
<scrubb2000> heh heh
<scrubb2000> Now if only it could fix my networking problems. =\
<scrubb2000> There are about 1000 discussion threads out there about nForce NICs not being able to find DHCP, but none of them seem to have real solutions...they just ask the same questions over and over...
<genii> scrubb2000: Is module i2c-nforce2      running?
<scrubb2000> Dunno.  What's that do?
<genii> scrubb2000: Ismod|grep i2c-nforce2
<scrubb2000> I'm in XP right now.
<scrubb2000> So I have to cache suggestions for later...
<genii> scrubb2000: Ah, OK. But that will check if it's loaded. If just return to prompt then not
<genii> scrubb2000: You can add the name to /etc/modules to make it load
<posingaspopular> Ismod ?
<posingaspopular> shouldn't it be lsmod?
<scrubb2000> genii: what does it have to do with networking?
<scrubb2000> genii: sorry if that seems terse, but I've beat my head against a wall for weeks on this now.
<genii> scrubb2000: The nforce motherboards have an integrated chipset. The nic is only a small part of it
<genii> scrubb2000: The driver is for the whole thing
<scrubb2000> aha.
<genii> I need sleep soon but will return in about 8 hours
<scrubb2000> genii: so does it replace forcedeth, or support it, or what?
<genii> scrubb2000: Support it, yes
<scrubb2000> Anybody else have any suggestions for me?
<HaSH> hello all....it seems my sound just stopped working all of a sudden...how can i restart the sound daemon?.
<SebNaitsabes> HaSH try
<SebNaitsabes> kilall pulseaudio
<HaSH> SebNaitsabes: nah that didnt do it.....but i tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and i have sound again
<SebNaitsabes> ok good
<SebNaitsabes> well I am gone bye
<HaSH> cya
<anom01y> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> hello
<Taggnostr> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Taggnostr> do I have to do sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Taggnostr> if I want to share a dir on the lan and access it with win?
<dwidmann> Taggnostr: no, you would need to install samba though
<Taggnostr> apt-get install samba?
<posingaspopular> Taggnostr: sudo apt-get
<posingaspopular> but yes
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> it works \o/
<dwidmann> Taggnostr: you would use smbfs if you wanted to mount any samba/windows share in linux like a regular filesystem
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> now I shared it and set it to writable, I see it from win but I can't copy files in it
<Taggnostr> do I have to add some user or something?
<dwidmann> Taggnostr: you might need to restart samba
<dwidmann> probably something like "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" or similar
<Taggnostr> still the same
<dwidmann> Hmm, I'm not sure then (I really haven't used samba in years ... I just remember you have to restart the samba server after every conf change) ... Though, I really need to be getting to bed now, its 2 in the morning ... night all
<Taggnostr> ok, thanks anyway
<Taggnostr> good night
<K`zan> Anyone know where cups keeps printer config data?
<K`zan> I have the url I need on another machine, but the *(#*#* cups modify printer routine looses that info :-(.
<K`zan> Google is no help ##cups even less, I'm running REAL out of ideas other than to go buy printers for each PC and be done with this CUPS crap </frustration>
<justin__> #ubuntu-offtopic
<anom01y> how do I get the developement headers for X11 ?
<anom01y> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<K`zan> Is there anyone anwhere who has a clue about cups rather than just luck?  Other than in the bowels of apple?!?
<anom01y> hello?
<anom01y> K`zan: use firefox for cups
<K`zan> One last desperate try, the windoz solution to most problems :-), reboot the beast.  Will be back if it works.
<K`zan> anom01y: Been there all night so far, ONLY thing I run is FF
<anom01y> do you use firefox to access the cups server ?
<K`zan> Lemme try rebooting, nothing else works and wherever those files are, god knows.
<K`zan> Yes.
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> cause the control center sucks for doing anything with cups
<K`zan> /etc/cups/printers.conf is empty (size 0) but I have no problems printing to my local LJ4P, so that infor has to be someplace.
<jondrummerdude> hi
<K`zan> No shit that inteface SUCKS to be **very** kind.
<jondrummerdude> i need a little help if somone dont mind
<K`zan> Pardon, frustration factor is about 3.5 hours plus at this point.
<K`zan> rebooting, cross toes and pray :-).
<jondrummerdude> will someone help me with wireless conection im a linux noob
<jondrummerdude> guess thats a no
<jondrummerdude> hi
<jondrummerdude> anyone wanna help a linux noob
<_2> loading google.com/more seems to have stopped....  Received 19 KiB, speed 65 B/s
<_2> speed 54 B/s
<_2> Received 19 KiB, speed 43 B/s  <<< hehhe the count down continues
<_2> so why didn't anyone answer jon the drummer dude ?
<Taggnostr> he didn't asked anything
<_2> yes he did.  he asked if anyone wanted to help him
 * _2 assumes that he was the "linux noob" he refered too
<cyj> k
<_2> so is google.com under attack right now ?    it's the slowest i have ever seen it.
<_2> ah  am i under attack....  O.o
<K`zan> Hi Folks, got it to work!  Problem seems to have been using the recommended driver for my printer.  Went back and started at the beginning of the list of choices and the first one worked.  I *did* guess the URL correctly :-).
<K`zan> THanks and good night all.
<FisherP> I have the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545049 Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Taggnostr> from system -> desktop effects I installed compiz, but if I set the effects from there I can't see any difference, do I have to activate something somewhere else?
<bazhang> Taggnostr, you have the correct 3d drivers?
<Taggnostr> uhm, I deactivated it because I had a couple of kernel panic
<Taggnostr> even if it still say "in use"
<Agent_bob> Taggnostr so you aren't getting any error message on it ?
<Agent_bob> sorry
<Agent_bob> FisherP ^
<FisherP> yes Agent_bob
<Taggnostr> now I deactivated it and it gave an error during the commit or something like that, now it says not in use
<Agent_bob> FisherP so you aren't getting any error message on it at all ?
<FisherP> well, I'm using kdm and I can log into any user, but the sudo user account
<FisherP> IE, i have 4 users
<bazhang> Taggnostr, need the 3d drivers for compiz to work
<FisherP> one is the super
<Taggnostr> yep, but after I selected the driver I had 2 kernel panic
<FisherP> now the error that I mainly get is the "bad length in compatmap"
<Agent_bob> FisherP drop to the console   login as the admin user   and own your home.     then try it.     command:  sudo chown $USER -R $HOME
<bazhang> Taggnostr, how installed and what card
<FisherP> u mean drop out of X altogether?
<FisherP> and retry
<Agent_bob> FisherP you do know how to get to another console and back don't you ?       alt+ctrl+f1   and  alt+f7
<FisherP> yes
<Agent_bob> yeah
<FisherP> i understand
<Taggnostr> I installed kubuntu yesterday, at the first start the "hardware drivers" icon (the one with a green board) appeared in the tray, I clicked on it and there was written NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest card) and "not in use", I checked the "enabled" checkbox, it installed something and asked me to restart, and there was the kernel panic
<FisherP> Agent_bob: yes, now what
<Agent_bob> FisherP now test the gui login see if it fixed you
<FisherP> kk, I'll have to exit out... if I'm not back Thank you
<Taggnostr> I restarted again and everyhing worked, this morning I started the pc again and had another kernel panic, I restarted again and it worked, so I disabled it
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Agent_bob> fried kernel mc_panics  for lounch
<FisherP> Agent_bob: didn't work... off for dinner though
<Agent_bob> actually "didn't work" is inaccurate, the fact that the problem persists does not mean that that command didn't work    you have by that command made sure that everything in your home and all it's subdirs is owned by you.   thus it worked just wasn't the issue
<Taggnostr> bazhang, any idea?
<bazhang> Taggnostr, without the driver compiz is mia
<Taggnostr> is there a way to avoid the kernel panic so I can use them?
<bazhang> Taggnostr, what card, what driver and how installed (hardy or gutsy)
<Agent_bob> FisherP you may have stale server symbolic links or sockets in there.    probably something like  ~/.DCOPserver*  or ~/.kde/cache* ~/.kde/socket*    those can be removed and retest...
<Taggnostr> where I can see those things?
<bazhang> Taggnostr, lspci in konsole and /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the same place
<Agent_bob> Taggnostr  1.  lsb_release -a    2. lspci   3. lshw    4. less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> bazhang not trying to confuse.   just expanding the options for information gathering.
<Taggnostr> vga compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev al)
<bazhang> Agent_bob, thanks :)
<Taggnostr> ubuntu hardy 8.04.1
<Agent_bob> oh.   and it's generally a good idea to filter "lshw" through less   or use a -C class  switch on it.
<Agent_bob> lshw -C display  # for example in this case.
<Taggnostr> it said more or less the same things of lspci
<Agent_bob>     -multimedia    for sound cards     -network ...
<Agent_bob> Taggnostr yeah i generally gives a little more human readable information on the same hardware.
<Agent_bob> i/it
<Taggnostr> also I'm on a 64bit os
<FisherP> Agent_bob: I think there may be a bigger issue at hand
<Agent_bob> FisherP i'm all ears
<FisherP> let me reboot my machine to see what's gong on
<FisherP> a day or so ago i decided to remove old linux kernals
<FisherP> from old updates
<FisherP> I may have removed one too many :S
<Taggnostr> tha about xorg.conf?
<FisherP> and I may be running on a safemode
 * Agent_bob sujests ls /boot  and make sure you have a kernel 
<FisherP> kk
<FisherP> vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-386
<Taggnostr> I can't see nothing interested there
<Agent_bob> cool
<Taggnostr> interesting*
<FisherP> but I can't start any servers.. cups is down, apache is down, everything
<FisherP> and removing old kernals is all i did
<Agent_bob> FisherP   sudo update-grub
<Agent_bob> then have a look in the /boot/grub/menu.lst   make sure there are uncommented lines   with a kernel  vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-386  listed...     and go for your "reboot"  you may be running a kernel you removed
<Agent_bob> that might explain why many services are down for the count
<FisherP> cat: write error: No space left on device
<Agent_bob> mounted readonly  ?
<Agent_bob>   mount
<FisherP> ran out of space on root... something is wrong
<FisherP> df shows 100% used
<FisherP> I'll investigate further
<Agent_bob> :)  empty the trash   lol
<FisherP> lol
<Agent_bob> users   ~/.local/trash
<FisherP> sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/
<Agent_bob> that's one way to delete a kernel
<FisherP> just the source though isn't it
<Agent_bob> or at least it's source
<FisherP> ahh
<FisherP> u see i did that for an NVIDIA driver once
<FisherP> i don't need it any more
<Agent_bob> yeah   the kernel would be in /boot and it's modules in /lib/modules/$version  by default...
<FisherP> still showing 100%
<FisherP> used
<FisherP> something is wrong
<FisherP> after the reboot it was doing a filesystem check
<FisherP> you know that one that ubuntu forces every 30 mounts
<Agent_bob> FisherP i'd like to see the output of    mount | grep '/ '
<FisherP> pastebin time
<Agent_bob> should be one line
<FisherP> /dev/sda7 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Agent_bob> hmmm shows to be mounted rw      odd
<Agent_bob> and    sync;df     shows 100% ?
<FisherP> /dev/sda7             20644348  20230296         0 100% /
<Agent_bob> add  -h
<Agent_bob> that's 20g   if i'm not mistaken
<FisherP> no difference
<FisherP> yeah
<karthik_> hi
<karthik_> FisherP
<FisherP> hi karthik_
<karthik_> Hey I am new to this software
<Agent_bob> FisherP   take out the trash.    and maybe  sudo apt-get clean     to clear the package cache
<karthik_> what is the discussion about
<FisherP> /dev/sda7             20644348  19990992         0 100% /
<Agent_bob> !support | karthik_
<ubottu> karthik_: The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<FisherP> it's making improvements
<karthik_> OK
<karthik_> could I help you in anyway
<FisherP> trash is ~/.Trash right
<Agent_bob> FisherP that's 600m free  but showing 0   something is wrong there
<FisherP> yes i know
<Agent_bob> FisherP no.  ~/.local/
<FisherP> kk, well, trash is empty
<FisherP> but still 0 available
<Agent_bob> FisherP ya got me.     i'm not used to seeing that happen...
<FisherP> :S
<FisherP> hrm
 * Agent_bob usualy speaks agains reboot,  but...
<Agent_bob> FisherP you might try it and see if it fscks again.
<Agent_bob> out of curiosity,  what fs is that ?     ext3 ?
<FisherP> yes
<FisherP> ext3
<FisherP> how do i do that from grub?
<Agent_bob> i had one disk  scsi  that didn't like ext3   i could use ext2 on it but ext3 would always end up hosed...   never did find out exactly why...
<FisherP> because it says that if i do it on a mounted system it could cause damage
<Agent_bob> FisherP you can use tune2fs to set the mount count to 30  and it will do it for you
<FisherP> will it retart the count?
<Agent_bob> FisherP yes don't fsck a mounted fs.   not mounted rw at any rate
<Agent_bob> yes
<FisherP> kk, here goes
<FisherP> cya later
<Agent_bob> FisherP command is:  sudo tune2fs -C 30 /dev/<device>  # where your device is something like sda5 or something  and note that is capital C
<FisherP> yep, worked that out thanks
<Agent_bob> ok  np
<FisherP> sudo tune2fs -c 30 -i d /dev/sda7
<Agent_bob> -i d was not need but...
<strog_> how can i change from the Dolphin borwser to the konqueror browser when i want to browse my files?
<Agent_bob> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<martijn81> needs an update to hardy
<martijn81> ^
<Agent_bob> it's in your hands.    user/community writen and updated
<Agent_bob> anyone know what this information means from tune2fs -l  "Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53" ?
<Agent_bob> hmmm would you say i should umount and check this fs ???  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7239c9bd
<strog_> how can i get the kubuntu documentation
<strog_> for the local machine
<Agent_bob> !ubuntudocs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntudocs
<Agent_bob> !ubuntu-docs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-docs
<Agent_bob> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Agent_bob> strog_  there is also "rute-book" i think it's called with general linux information, can be installed locally via your package manager
<Agent_bob> ah the http://rute.2038bug.com site has an updated .tgz
<FisherP> Agent_bob: Back
<FisherP> I had to use a recovery cd to do a fcsk, it came up clean
<Agent_bob> FisherP did it come up full though ?
<FisherP> shoot, i didn't look for that
<FisherP> I'm trying to find out where all the space is used.
<FisherP> trying to use du.
<Agent_bob> du -sh /*
<Agent_bob> that will put you in the right dir,  then you can follow it on down.
<FisherP> i think i know what's happened
<FisherP> lol
<FisherP> I
<FisherP> I've got a backup routine that saves (well it's suppose to) to an external usb hard drive.
<FisherP> it must not have mounted and my back ups have been saved to it
<strog_> Agent_bob: im talking about the offline help with the help:/kubuntu/ path
<Agent_bob> yeah.  that makse sense on the full disk.  but doesn't make sense on the eronious df reports
<Agent_bob> strog_ ummm   kde-docs  package ?
<FisherP> well, the back up file is 9g
<FisherP> and there's a certain amount that's reserved for root
<FisherP> which is why... even though there's some space the system says no
<FisherP> /dev/sda7             20644348   9457700  10138072  49% /
 * FisherP slaps forhead
<FisherP> OK, I'll try things again..I'll come back in and let you know what has happened regardless Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> FisherP slap my forehead too,  didn't you run df as root also
<FisherP> yes
<FisherP> no
<Agent_bob> then it should.... oh
<Agent_bob> ok
<FisherP> i didn't do a 'sudo df'
<FisherP> lol
<Agent_bob> well i thought you did.   sorry
 * FisherP slaps Agent_bob's forehead :P
<FisherP> np
<FisherP> you know how i found it?
<Agent_bob> <hmmm> thanks i guess </hmmm>
<FisherP> lol
<FisherP> kdirstat
<FisherP> wonderful invention
<Agent_bob> ok go see if you are fixed and i'll get back to strog_
<FisherP> :D
<Agent_bob> strog_   apt-cache search kde | grep doc
<Agent_bob> !info kubuntu-docs
<ubottu> kubuntu-docs (source: kubuntu-docs): kubuntu documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 8.04-3 (hardy), package size 5456 kB, installed size 62516 kB
<Agent_bob> !info kdebase-doc
<ubottu> kdebase-doc (source: kdebase): developer documentation for the KDE base module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 1231 kB, installed size 8788 kB
 * Agent_bob still recomends   rutebook  
<FisherP> Agent_bob: It's working now :D
<Agent_bob> FisherP goodon ya mate
<FisherP> ty
<FisherP> and thank you again
<thomas__> for some reason i cant get my firefox 3.0.1 to be in german.... the find updates buttons are all greyed out, i purged firefox 3 several times now, installed new.... always the same...
<Agent_bob> hmmm i'm still debating,  this yakuake terminal could almost talk me into using a gui again.
<thefish_> anyone know how to use scheduleworld or my.funambol with kontact?
<Agent_bob> i see one thing i don't like about it.  it covers the "toolbar" in blackbox and stays on top of it.   i don't like that.
<Agent_bob> kinda nullifies the use of autohiding the toolbar
<incorrect> is there a kde version of the ssh-agent auth manager?
<incorrect> when you ssh, gnome catches your ssh session, pops up a dialog box and you can authenticate
<Agent_bob> incorrect best i can gather ssh-agent is not de specific
<incorrect> Agent_bob: i meant ssh-add
<incorrect> its not big deal, i just liked the way gnome was catching the ssh and setting up ssh-add for my session for me
<Agent_bob> well ssh-agent is a daemon that the gui uses....    i know little about it.   i don't generally use a gui anyway
<Agent_bob> maybe someone else knows ?
 * PhilRod got here late, and wonders what the original problem was
<Agent_bob> <incorrect> is there a kde version of the ssh-agent auth manager?
<Agent_bob> s joined #kubuntu
<Agent_bob> <incorrect> when you ssh, gnome catches your ssh session, pops up a dialog box and
<incorrect> Agent_bob: and i corrected myself
<incorrect> phew
<Agent_bob> incorrect that was for philpod
<Agent_bob> r
<incorrect> doh, i am a bit slow
<PhilRod> hm, I wonder how it does that
<incorrect> it was not really a problem, i just wondered if that feature was there,
<PhilRod> I can think of a way of doing it in bash - you alias 'ssh' to a function that checks the output of "ssh-add -l". If the keys aren't there, it runs, er, whatever the gui thing for ssh-add is
 * Agent_bob uses ssh a lot, but always in the console.  never mess with a gui hardly.     was just checking out yakuake   is the only reason i had one running now.
<PhilRod> function checkssh { if ssh-add -l | grep 'The agent has no identities' > /dev/null; then qt-ssh-askpass (or whatever it's called); fi ssh $@ }
<PhilRod> ooh, missed a semicolon
<PhilRod> function checkssh { if ssh-add -l | grep 'The agent has no identities' > /dev/null; then qt-ssh-askpass (or whatever it's called); fi; ssh $@ }
<PhilRod> then alias ssh=checkssh
<Agent_bob> PhilRod -q on the grep saves /dev/null the expense
<PhilRod> you probably want to add a check that DISPLAY is set too
<PhilRod> Agent_bob: ah, cool - thanks for the tip
 * PhilRod usually just finds the first thing that works, and doesn't look any further :-)
<Agent_bob> :)
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Agent_bob> SilentDis
<Agent_bob> PhilRod you pretty good with shell scripts ?   i can't see exactly why this one is not accepting input as i want it to.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2f975ee6   it is supposed to accept a key press at any time.   it doesn't exactly work.
<Agent_bob> it's some where in the while loop at the bottom but i can't put my fingure on it.
<Agent_bob> or anyone for that matter   ?
<SilentDis> my shell script-fu is weak and innefective.  sorry :P
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> i think i found it.
<incorrect> can kmail filter imap?
<SilentDis> incorrect: I use kontact with my imap server...  i believe it calls into kmail to handle e-mail.  what exactly are you looking to accomplish?
<anethum_a> i am having a problem with the logout, when i click logout, it drops to a black screen (it apparently kills programs and kwin) but i have to kill X myself to make it restart and drop me to the login screen
<incorrect> SilentDis: well evolution/thunderbird can filter imap folders without the need for anything server side
<anethum_a> (with ctrl+alt+backspace)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<SilentDis> incorrect: *nod* that's how kontact works for me.  does a decent job on removing the spam leftover from the server side spam filters i run :)
<anethum_a> this is just a minor annoyance, but i'd like to fix it
<anethum_a> hi there
<incorrect> SilentDis: i guess i will stick with thunderbird as i can't run anything server side
<SilentDis> incorrect: understood.  but kontact does filter client side as well, sorry if i wasn't very clear in my prev. message
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have an opinion of frets on fire?
<SilentDis> incorrect: I have my server doing some filtering, then kontact usually gets the remainder, and moves stuff to proper imap folders based on rulesets
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: other than it makes me feel inadiquite as a person?  *giggle*
<incorrect> ok thanks
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: it's entertaining for a while, then it starts to beat me about the head... just like guitar hero.  lmao
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: haha nice, just browsing some open games
<anethum_a> its a fun game in my opinion, could use improvement tho
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: ive had urban terror for a bit now and its getting dull as its my only game
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: try... god what's it called... powman i think?
<anethum_a> bleh, i pretty much leave the gaming to consoles now-a-days
<ActionParsnip> anethum_a: me too but if i fancy a whirl I can :D
<anethum_a> yeah, there are some neat games i'm slightly addicted to: kbreakout and knetwalk come to mind at the moment :)
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: ohhh i know, try frozen bubble and neverball.
<ActionParsnip> yeah frozen bubble is nice and tuxracing
<ActionParsnip> i just need little distractions while im waiting for junk
<anethum_a> i read that valve is porting the source engine to linux...
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: ksudoku wastes a lot of my time... lol
<anethum_a> lol
<PhilRod> Agent_bob: sorry, was afk. Did you find the problem?
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: hehe you can mess people up if you do the sudoku on the train
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: just write numbers furiously, they'll think you are a genius
<anethum_a> haha
<ActionParsnip> SilentDis: no one checks. try it
<SilentDis> ActionParsnip: lol i'm already pretty bad.  set ksudoku to hard, use no hints, and i still complete in 5-10 min
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<anethum_a> impressive
<SilentDis> just one of those things... once you start wrapping your head around it, it gets easier and easier over time.  the ones in the newspapers that are 'super difficult' are just laughable
<PhilRod> if you want a proper challenge from your newspaper, take up cryptic crosswords :-)
<anethum_a> if we had source games running natively on linux, not even the occasional thought of 'that other operating system' would cross my mind lol
<anethum_a> i would be too busy with headcrab zombies ;)
<anethum_a> but, um, anybody got an idea on my problem?
<anethum_a> the logout thing i mentioned earlier?
<Agent_bob> PhilRod yeah.  thanks the same
<ActionParsnip> anethum_a: wassup
<anethum_a> when i click logout it apparently kills programs and stuff, but i have to ctrl alt backspace and kill X myself to get it to restart and drop me to the login screen
<ActionParsnip> anethum_a: what if you type sudo shutdown -h now
<sky_> kubuntu?
<anethum_a> what does the -h do? all i want to do is logout of the current user and get to the login screen
<ActionParsnip> -h== halt
<ActionParsnip> like shutdown
<ActionParsnip> oh you just want logout
<ActionParsnip> ?
<PhilRod> anethum_a: sounds like something isn't getting killed properly. Do you get the same problem if you close everything you can manually, then click on logout?
<PhilRod> the other thing you could try is to logout, wait till it goes black, then log in on tty1 and look in ps to see what's still running from your kde session
<anethum_a> PhilRod: yeah, i have tried closing out of running programs and stuff, but not *everything* i could have killed myself tho
<SilentDis> anethum_a: just a thought... do you have compiz setup?
<ActionParsnip> i hate compiz
<anethum_a> i dont have compiz enabled, but it might still be installed
<anethum_a> PhilRod: so i would log in on tty1 and type ps to see what is running?
<PhilRod> anethum_a: yes. I'd use 'ps uxww' since that's the magical incantation that usually shows me what I want
<PhilRod> (ps is evil evil horrible horrible - NEVER read the man page, if you wish to escape with your life)
<ActionParsnip> i use ps -ef
<anethum_a> PhilRod: what should i be looking for? anything in particular? or just see if anything is running?
<SilentDis> anethum_a: hrm... are you SURE it's not running somewhere on the box?  I use fusion-icon package to switch between the two myself, i had problems with shutdown for a while when i had compiz running... can't remember exactly what i changed to resolve it though, as it was back just after they remerged beryl & compiz
<SilentDis> !info fusion-icon | anethum_a
<ubottu> anethum_a: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<PhilRod> anethum_a: can't think of anything in particular. You could pastebin teh output and we could take a look if you like
<anethum_a> im pretty sure (like 90+ %) compiz is not running anywhere
<anethum_a> how do i pastebin the output?
<SilentDis> anethum_a: ok, that's just the only similar issue i've personally ever had to what you're describing.
<anethum_a> oh, ok, yeah i would have considered it as a culprit if had been using it lately but i havent
<PhilRod> anethum_a: oh yeah, a little trickier on the console. "ps your-favourite-ps-flags > somefile" then you can open and paste somefile from an X session
<PhilRod> s/paste/pastebin/ of course
<anethum_a> ok i'll give it a shot real quick. brb
<anethum_a> wow of all the wonderful devices on my desk, there's not a pen to be found......lol
<anethum_a> ok berb
<anethum_a> brb*
<anethum_a> ok
<anethum_a> so should i send the file to you guys?
<PhilRod> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<anethum_a> ahh, gotcha
 * PhilRod advertises 'script' while he's here
<PhilRod> useful for this kind of thing in bigger cases
<anethum_a> ok so http://paste.ubuntu.com/29263/ is the output after clicking logout, and then logging in to tty1 and typing ps -ef
<PhilRod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keytouch/+bug/192994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192994 in keytouch "X doesnt shut down. Requires CTRL ALT BACKSPACE to kill it so it can shut down" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PhilRod> oh, cool
<PhilRod> cheers ubottu
<Taggnostr> where can I set the compiz effect? from "desktop effects" I can only chose between no/standard/extra/custom effects and nothing else
<PhilRod> anethum_a:  scroll down to near teh bottom
<PhilRod> Taggnostr: where are you looking? systemsettings in kde 4?
<Taggnostr> I found that window in kmenu->system-> desktop effects, there is only a button to install compiz and for radio box to select the effects, I'm on kde 3.5
<anethum_a> PhilRod: so keytouch is the culprit? i think i will delete it as i dont even use it anymore
<PhilRod> anethum_a: appears to be. What does it do?
<anethum_a> lets you use certain multimedia keys on different keyboards or something to that nature
<anethum_a> didn't work for me, i have two keys on my laptop that actually use to work but now dont
<Taggnostr> from the system setting I can't find a place where to set the effects
<PhilRod> yeah, I have nearly everything working on my laptop keyboard, but it's quite fragile - I can't get caps lock to act as control without breaking something else
<anethum_a> but thats another problem, lol, i'll see if this has solved my logout problem
<PhilRod> Taggnostr: ah, on 3.5 I'm not sure (since that means you have to install compiz and set it up)
<PhilRod> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Taggnostr> let's try there
<anethum_a> yeah, i've had pretty good luck with keyboards and stuff, but, apparently somebody decided these two buttons should cease functioning for some reason...ehh brb
<anethum_a> am going to try to log out
<PhilRod> good luck :-)
<Taggnostr> thanks
<PhilRod> what news?
<anethum_a> hmm...keytouch seems to not want to go away without a fight...i just did another ps -ef in konsole and a 'keytouchd' is running
<anethum_a> lemme make sure this program is gone, i'll brb
<PhilRod> but did you manage to logout without ctrl+alt+bksp?
<anethum_a> nope...keytouch still had its way with the logout process...
<PhilRod> ah
<PhilRod> better make sure it's gone completely then
<anethum_a> yeah, im about to, i'll let you know how it turns out...be back in a min...
<orbital_fox> hello channel
<orbital_fox> a tiny bit of help
<orbital_fox> i switch from ubuntu to kubuntu, basically installed kde from gnome
<orbital_fox> i got kde, i can login etc with it, but i have no sound, and i only get the wireless to work using the gnome network manager
<orbital_fox> it seems im lacking something like a hardware deamon or something, any ideas?
<PhilRod> orbital_fox: for the sound, what apps have you tried? is artsd running?
<orbital_fox> sec let me check
<orbital_fox> ive not used kde for years, so i really dont remember whats what
<orbital_fox> i got kde4 now btw
<PhilRod> oh, then artsd shouldn't be running :-)
 * PhilRod is stuck in the kde 3 mindset
<orbital_fox> yeah its not on the list
<orbital_fox> the network manager also doesnt see any of my devices, eth, wireless etc
<anethum_a> PhilRod: that seems to have done the trick, i deleted its config stuff and killed those weird keytouchd processes and i just logged out and back in successfully...twice..
<orbital_fox> thats why im guessing im missing some hardware daemon or wsomething
<anethum_a> PhilRod: thanks a bunch, i figured i was going to be stuck with that pesky problem forever....
<PhilRod> no problem. glad it's sorted :-)
<PhilRod> orbital_fox: ok, let's stick with sound for now - I'm not so hot on wireless (can barely get my own sorted out)
<orbital_fox> okies
<PhilRod> orbital_fox: which apps don't play sound? what happens when you try? do they give an error, or appear to be playing but are silent?
<orbital_fox> we can look into yours after ;)
<orbital_fox> everything plays on silent
<PhilRod> which apps in particular?
<orbital_fox> flash from firefox, dragonplayer
<orbital_fox> the whole desktop pretty much is silent
<orbital_fox> i dont seem to have a widget on the bar to control the overall volume either
<PhilRod> what about alsamixer in a konsole?
 * PhilRod wonders if this is a weird interaction with pulseaudio
<orbital_fox> sec let me run it
<orbital_fox> alsamixer is running
<orbital_fox> shows master threshold at half
<orbital_fox> and i think it has the soundcard right there too
<PhilRod> hrm
<PhilRod> I'm a bit short of ideas
<orbital_fox> me too :P
<PhilRod> I guess you could try logging out of kde and playing something on the console - see if that works
<orbital_fox> it works in gnome
<orbital_fox> so its not a general issue, just in kde
<orbital_fox> gnome sees my network cards too
<PhilRod> did you turn up everything you could see in alsamixer?
<orbital_fox> well the outputs are all on pretty much
<orbital_fox> im getting a pretty good feeling that i missing some hardware stuff for kde
<PhilRod> I have to go to work - sorry I couldn't help
<orbital_fox> cause generally my hardware support now is null
<PhilRod> hopefully there's someone else around
<orbital_fox> no worries mate, thanks alot
<orbital_fox> ill hop on to #kde as well
<alarico> hi guy
<C5188331> chalcedony
<alarico> my pc freeze when i use the onda n501hs pc card! what to do?
<alarico> i'am using kubuntu 8.04
<robinp> what does dmesg say ?
<alarico> the pc card is attached at ttyUSB0 and with kppp i can use it easy but during the navigation my pc blocked and i have to turn of my pc
<jay__> I am new to ubuntu and think it is awesome so far, free software, free source, it works great dual boot with my windows system and am thinking of coverting to linux, but have a question..
<pag> !ask | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jay__> When I originally installed windows and ubuntu, i installed windows first then ubuntu used the rest of the partition, my drive is 160GB and 100 of it is being used by ubuntu and windows but i have another 60GB of space that i dont know where it went, or how to format it to linux, how do i partition the other 60GB in ubuntu?
<pag> jay__, install qtparted
<jay__> so type "apt-get install qtparted" in the terminal ? sorry i am a noob
<pag> jay__, sudo apt-get ...   (or you can also use Adept manager)
<jay__> so i have to use the sudo command before everything in the terminal? i tried other linux and did not need the sudo, out of curiosity why is that?
<pag> jay__, you have to use sudo infront of those commands that need to do something outside your home directory
<Pici> !sudo | jay__ this should explain some things
<ubottu> jay__ this should explain some things: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jay__> I see so sudo = super user does type thing, i like that because it asks me for a PW before anything is installed
<jay__> everything installs so easy also, easier then windows, finding and downloading software is very easy lol
<jay__> no torrents, no adware, no having to google where to find the software just apt-get it
<jay__> ok i must have spoke to early lol - i used sudo apt-get install qtparted and when trying to run it from the ubuntu gui it says error: failed to execute child process qtparted root , no such file or directory
<jay__> and thanks for your help so far
<jay__> :)
<pag> jay__, are you using Gnome or KDE?
<jay__> how do i check?
<spiongraz> when you start ubuntu
<jay__> as far i a know it is just the Ubuntu gui
<spiongraz> you have a splashscreen that says ubuntu or kubuntu
<jay__> default
<jay__> ubuntu
<spiongraz> install gparted then
<jay__> will try right now thanks
<jay__> says gparted is allready the newest version, but dont see it in my system tools when i click applications
<Pici> Try pressing alt+f2 and then typing gksudo gparted
<pag> jay__, (btw. it should be found somewhere under system menu by the name 'disc managment' or similiar)
<Pici> Also, the Ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu , this channel is mainly for KDE and Kubuntu issues.
<jay__> how do i get rid of the non working qtparted program?
<pag> jay__, sudo apt-get remove --purge qtparted
<jay__> oh i see, it brought me here automatically with my new irc client (koversation)
<orion> does anyone know how to install drivers for wg111v3 wireless dongle in kubuntu
<ere4si> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone!
<lesergi> hello
<lesergi> I have to install Kubuntu in computer without internet
<lesergi> can I download Kubuntu DVD?
<orion> thankyou will check it out
<lesergi> I'll respone myself
<lesergi> http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<lesergi> I'll install i386 version on AMD64, I think no-problems...
<lesergi> amd64 version maybe some problems
<Nyad> Hi, I'm having trouble renaming directories and files via the command line, I'm trying to rename dir a to O'Reilly Books  so I typed, $ rename a O'Reilly Books   and nothing is working
<pag> mv a "O'Reilly Books"   should do the trick
<alt_ctrl> hi guys a i have a big problem
<Nyad> thanks, that's a good idea. but how come rename didn't work? I'm just curious
<Jucato> Nyad: if you have spaces in file or folder names, you need to enclose the whole name in " "
<alt_ctrl> i started to upgrade my laptop to hardy but it stopped in themiddle or somewehre there
<Jucato> Nyad: because Linux treats: My Documents as 2 things: "My" and "Documents"
<pag> Nyad, rename is not a command
<alt_ctrl> no i have a hardy to log in but no internet network and who knows what else
<Jucato> oh right...
<Jucato> haha missed that one :)
<Pici> rename is a command.
<alt_ctrl> so now i am on this live cd clueless what to do
<Pici> But its probably easier to use mv instead.
<alt_ctrl> any idea sugestions?
<esther> hola
<alt_ctrl> how to finish my upgrade?
<alt_ctrl> anyone? i was doing the upgrade thru the adept manager
<alt_ctrl> now this live cd wants to install it as a seperate op system instead to finish the upgrade i started...
<pag> alt_ctrl, did I get you right – you have no working internet on that computer?
<alt_ctrl> i am on that computer but from a live cd i burnt
<Nyad> alt_ctrl, when I download updates and they crash I usually just restart the upgrade and it picks up where it left off, so maybe it will do the same for you, but I'm not really sure
<alt_ctrl> but wheni log on cause i can log in no netweork
<alt_ctrl> yes but no internet... so its hard to go on and do it
<alt_ctrl> i was thinking this cd will haveeverything it needs but i dont seem to be able to continue..
<pag> alt_ctrl, well I can say, how I would do it, but I won't be able to guide you through it--- Personally I'd chroot into existing installation and updtate with command-line tools
<alt_ctrl> from here the live cd?
<mauricio_> please, where can i find best information to setup my AUDIGY SE sound card in KDE4 with surround40?
<pag> alt_ctrl, yup. in short: you'll have to mount the root partition of your installation -> chroot to it (sudo chroot /mount/point) -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 mauricio_
<alt_ctrl> would it work? what do ineed to do what commands? i canstart the terminal then what? i can do and tell you what i get back..
<pag> alt_ctrl, I will have to go in a moment, but until then I'll try to guide you as well as I can :)
<alt_ctrl> right now i only got ubuntu@ubuntu at the terminal
<mauricio_> bazhang: nobody help me there and neigther #ubuntustudio or ##linuxaudio or #audio4linux,de or #pulseaudio
<alt_ctrl> well if we can get it started i guess it owuld be ok
<mauricio_> very dificult to solve my problem
<alt_ctrl> at least as long as it have intenet connection
<pag> alt_ctrl, which device is your root partition (if you don't know, then pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l)
<alt_ctrl> well i typed sudo fdisk -| but nothing...
<Pici> its -l not -|
<Pici> As in a lowercase L
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> what's pastebin?
<pag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29299/
<pag> alt_ctrl, do: sudo mkdir /ubu ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /ubu
<alt_ctrl> ok one sec
<alt_ctrl> done it
<pag> alt_ctrl, try " ls /ubu "  it should return a list of directories like etc bin  and so on.
<alt_ctrl> yes it did
<pag> alt_ctrl, in that case: sudo chroot /ubu
<root> see
<alt_ctrl> ok i am root@ubuntu now
<pag> alt_ctrl, ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' ;)
<pag> alt_ctrl, if it returns errors, pastebin them
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29300/
<pag> alt_ctrl, do as it says: " dpkg --configure -a "
<alt_ctrl> bash: dkpg: command not found
<pag> alt_ctrl, dpkg  not dkpg ;)
<alt_ctrl> ok sorry:)
<alt_ctrl> now its doing something
<alt_ctrl> settinh up this and that
<pag> alt_ctrl, yup. it should :)
<alt_ctrl> so what's next when it finishes?
<pag> alt_ctrl, as long as it doen't return errors, you'll be fine. when it finishes do ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' again
<alt_ctrl> i rememebr the upgrade crashed at locale en au or something like that it jsut stopped
<alt_ctrl> now it setting up locales... the en ones
<alt_ctrl> went over
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, is there a program in Linux to check and correct hard disk errors?
<alt_ctrl> how long should this one take?
<Pici> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<histo> Assurbanipal: ^^^^^^^
<pag> alt_ctrl, up from couple of minutes – depends on your hardware
<alt_ctrl>  its going steady more or less
<alt_ctrl> now doing something with the flash player...
<alt_ctrl> its going all right
<Assurbanipal> is there something like fsck in KDE graphical environmen, i am not familiar with konsole..
<Assurbanipal> i need to repair a hard disk that gives a read/wright error causing system to freeze
<pag> alt_ctrl, I've got to go now, good luck with it :-)
<alt_ctrl> and after that command jsut nothgn?
<alt_ctrl> take the cd out and log in?
<alt_ctrl> or do i have to do something with the ubu directory we created?
<alt_ctrl> anyone was following my upgrade and can pick up for pag?
<BooVeMan_work> alt_ctrl: wher are you now
<alt_ctrl> well is done
<alt_ctrl> and i did the upgrade
<alt_ctrl> the last sentence is
<alt_ctrl> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alt_ctrl> but it did it fow a while
<alt_ctrl> the last section:
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29302/
<alt_ctrl> there were a bunch of errors like that before
<BluesKaj> howdy
<genii> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning genii , how's things ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Not bad, settling in at work.
<Taggnostr> does kubuntu have an ftp client?
<Githzerai> Taggnostr: yes, Konqueror. ftp:/
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29303/
<Taggnostr> can I also use it to upload files?
<alt_ctrl> this is the full list after the dist upagrade command
<alt_ctrl> what does it tell you?
<Githzerai> Taggnostr: as any ftp client, even easier as it feels like using regular folders on HD ;)
<alt_ctrl> lots of dependency prolems and dpkg errors
<Taggnostr> great
<alt_ctrl> what to do now?
<BooVeMan_work> ok try to re-run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rav> hello. I just noticed there's a Public folder in my home directory. I installed smb4k, does it have anything to do with that?
<BooVeMan_work> if you don't want that comment the homes section in smb-conf
<rav> but I don't see any shares of my computer from other computers on the network
<BooVeMan_work> so it seems to be commented...
<rav> also, there's an empty Templates directory. is that also from smb4k?
<alt_ctrl> well i did it twice same thing again
<Assurbanipal> is there a utility with a graphic interface to check disk for errors in kubuntu???
<genii> alt_ctrl: Perhaps: sudo dpkg -i --force-install /var/cache/apt/archives/console-setup_1.21ubuntu8_all.deb
<BooVeMan_work> Assurbanipal: don't think so
<genii> Since it seems to be the problemmatic one causing the chain reaction
<Assurbanipal> unfortunately i am not used to be using the konsole
<alt_ctrl> well after the command i get this
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29309/
<alt_ctrl> saying that nothing will be done if u understan it correctly
<BooVeMan_work> no say Y and it will proceed
<alt_ctrl> after i say yes it takes like 5 seconds to give me that i jsut pasted 29303
<alt_ctrl> so genii jsut type all that line with archives init?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Your previous paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/29303/ indicates in lines 13 through 19 that console-setup not being installed is causing a chain reaction of other apps not being able to get installed. So the command i provided forces it to install if it's possible to do so.
<alt_ctrl> ok i try it
<alt_ctrl> it di dnot work
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29310/
<BooVeMan_work> alt_ctrl: output?
<alt_ctrl> what does it mean?
<genii> back
<genii> alt_ctrl: Reading, 1 minute
<alt_ctrl> ok
<genii> Ah. Try --force-all    then
<alt_ctrl> instead install use force or what?
<alt_ctrl> i mean all
<genii> alt_ctrl: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/console-setup_1.21ubuntu8_all.deb
<genii> eg
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> again errors with console setup
<genii> alt_ctrl: Did you use some method like debbootstrap to get a minimal system on?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Pastebin exact messages please
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29311/
<genii> alt_ctrl: That error is fine. It just means the thing is already running so it can't start it, another instance is already up
<alt_ctrl> no i just used the adept manager
<alt_ctrl> and it stopped
<alt_ctrl> but when i log in i have not netwrok for example and who knows what else
<alt_ctrl> so now i am on this live cd and can have intenret but not the halfway done hardy aupgrade
<alt_ctrl> what i need is jsut to continue it from where it left
<alt_ctrl> locales english au
<alt_ctrl> that's what the last line was
<alt_ctrl> while it was doing the upgrade...
<SilentDis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<alt_ctrl> and now i cant restart adept from the hard drive becasue when ilog in no netwrok...
<SilentDis> hrm... is there a .torrent out there for a DVD release of kubuntu 8.04.1?
<alt_ctrl> i am screwed i made this live cd and trying to get my upgrade finished
<genii> alt_ctrl: Ah. Yes, there can be some nasty errors when it has locales other than US english for some reason
<genii> alt_ctrl: You on livecd of same box right now?
<alt_ctrl> yes
<genii> alt_ctrl: Good. Do you know of chroot?
<alt_ctrl> well we did that before with pag eralier
<alt_ctrl> yes
<alt_ctrl> buit i dont know what it is jsut typed what he said
<alt_ctrl> but now i have to leave for about an hour
<cr0w_> hi
<cr0w_> ^^
<genii> alt_ctrl: The idea here would be to copy some network settings from working livecd, then chroot to the old root partition and see if we can get upgrade to finish
<alt_ctrl> alt_ctrl, yup. in short: you'll have to mount the root partition of your installation -> chroot to it (sudo chroot /mount/point) -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> alt_ctrl: I'll be here for another 6-6.5 hours so return later then
<alt_ctrl> this is what we did
<alt_ctrl> ok bye
<rand_acs> !kde4.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.1
<genii> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Githzerai> rand_acs: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1
<Githzerai> someone should update those factoids more often...
<genii> Githzerai: PErhaps mention it in #ubuntu-ops ....thats where they generally do it
<rand_acs> Githzerai: thanks man :)
<rand_acs> Githzerai: my lappy have kubuntu on and only 4.0.5, 4.1 is on my opensuse desktop and pretty cool
<Githzerai> rand_acs: U should try 4.1 on kubuntu also. But let's not go offtopic ;)
<rand_acs> hehe :)
<rand_acs> yeah 4.1 is going to be great once it's stable
<rand_acs> but even now I'm not really running into issues
<ezequiel> hi
<SebNaitsabes> hi
<engineer> ih
<ezequiel> i am new using GNU/linux
<SebNaitsabes> yep
<engineer> nice
<SebNaitsabes> and what do you want to know?
<SebNaitsabes> and yep nice
<engineer> i'm a bit old myself
<engineer> but nevermind
<ezequiel> how to lern more about it
<SebNaitsabes> oh right yeah
<engineer> i suggest you learn about bash
<engineer> and how it works
<bazhang> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<engineer> run levels
<ezequiel> my operative sistem becomes faster when
<engineer> the linux file system
<josef_> guys my knetworkmanager icon doesnt not show in my systemtray in the corner
<engineer> knetworkmanager &
<josef_> engineer,  should i type in console or what
<engineer> what, type that in Konsole
<josef_> engineer, ok wait
<engineer> wait for who? or for what?
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<josef_> engineer, got this comming out [1] 7383
<engineer> is it running now?
<strog_> when i open a folder, Dolphin starts. how can i change this to konqoueror?
<engineer> uninstall dolphin
<strog_> that is it?
<josef_> engineer, yes but it doesnt show in the systemtray
<engineer> log off and re login
<engineer> i get that all the time
<engineer> yes strog_
<engineer> or use kde 4
<strog_> ok danke
<strog_> thanks
<engineer> bitte
<josef_> engineer, ok thanx
<josef_> danke her engineer
<Dr_Willis> you can easially set the efaul file manager,
<Dr_Willis> no need to remove dolphin
<Dr_Willis> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<engineer> dolphin is buggy
<engineer> at least in kde4 it is
<oscar__> jh
<engineer> hey argentina
<thomas__> hi, does anyone know a good application to set up a PPPoE connection from laptop to modem?
<Dr_Willis> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<thomas__> thanx
<zarlino> i heard that intrepid will ship kde4.1 by default
<zarlino> is there a way to keep kde3.5?
<Jucato> zarlino: KDE 3.5 will still be available
<pag> zarlino, ship by default != is the only option  (at least that is what I hope)
<maestro> any russian here?
<zarlino> Jucato: but what will dist-upgrade do?
<Jucato> !ru | maestro
<ubottu> maestro: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maestro> :)
<zarlino> Jucato: will it automatically update to kde4?
<Jucato> zarlino: I believe that's still under discussion. Hopefully the upgrade path will be non-destructive :)
<zarlino> zarlino: yeah i hope so
<Jucato> zarlino: maybe the people in #kubuntu-kde4 have a better idea
<Jucato> zarlino: talking to yourself? :)
<zarlino> Jucato: ahahah sorry
<ezequiel> hi want to learn how work ubuntu
<zarlino> Jucato: didn't know about that channel thanks
<SebNaitsabes> esequiel:
<SebNaitsabes> ezequiel: reply to my private message
<zarlino> Jucato: FYI, they say that i sould stay on hardy if i want to keep kde3...
<Jucato> zarlino: hm. ok... I'll try to ask about that in the next meeting
<SebNaitsabes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<uNDEAD_m0NKEY> hi there, how do i install Opera browser in Kubuntu HH
<engineer> download it from their site
<smorr> Opera browser mac
<smorr> ?
<genii> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<maestro_> help please!
<engineer> call 911
<genii> !ask | maestro_
<ubottu> maestro_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maestro_> How can I register my nickname?
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<maestro_> hm...
 * genii sips his coffee and enjoys the factoids
<maestro_> my old nick was maesro and my client is troubled and now I am maestro_ (((
<engineer> :(
<pag> maestro_, /nick maesro  ? ;)
<maestro_> why maestro not left the canal?
<maestro_> yes ))
<genii> maestro_:   You have to tell it to kick the name. Like:  /msg nickserv ghost maestro <password>
<genii> Then it becomes available and you can do: /nick maestro
<genii> This is all assuming of course that the name maestro normally belongs to you and has a password
<maestro_> -NickServ- You may not ghost maestro
<maestro_> ((
<pag> maestro_, is the nick maestro registered to you?
<engineer> it's registered already
<engineer> you got owned
<maestro_> no, nick maestro unregistered
<pag> maestro_, it's registered, sorry
<bsrat> have machine 64bit amd, 4gb. is it better to install 32bit or 64bit to run my 32-bit fps games
<pag> maestro_, /msg nickserv info maestro
<maestro_> really!?
<engineer> bsrat 64bit of course
<bsrat> ok ty
<maestro_> oh =(( it's very bad! =((
<_Maestro_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<_Maestro_> hm...
<M435tr0> :O
<_Maestro_> is ubottu bot?
<pag> _Maestro_, yup.
<arty_> ahojte
<arty_> je tu niekto
<pag> !sk | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<Dr_Willis> i couldent even tell wht language that was. :)
<arty_> :) sry
<pag> Dr_Willis, me neither, but domain gave it out :-)
<arty_> pag: kubuntu dont have cz channel?
<Engineer> ofc not
<Engineer> what 4
<pag> arty_, they are both in same, since it would be useless to split recources on two channels
<arty_> pag: understand :)
<pag> Engineer, erm.. providing kde related help?
<arty_> Im just start with ubuntu or kubuntu :)
<Engineer> #kde
<Jucato> !cz | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<pag> arty_, just out of intrest: does the "je tu niekto" mean "is there anybody here"?
<arty_> ubottu: Im already there but not replay
<ubottu> arty_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arty_> pag: yeo it does
<Engineer> ahah
<arty_> ouki me problem
<arty_> I already install soft desctop efects
<arty_> desktop effect
<arty_> bud I have onli 2 desktop why?? if I replaice to 10 or someone als thei dont save
<pag> arty_, you'll have to change that in ccsm ( alt+f2 -> ccsm ) it's somewhere under General settings
<Dr_Willis> if you are refering to the compiz, and the # of desktops to get the cube.. You MUST set it with the ccsm tool. Not the kde pager aplet
<Dr_Willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<arty_> pag: thx I found
<BooVeMan_work> Hi guys - as a sidenote: likewise-open is broken... had to deinstall it to get my domain integration back...
<arty_> pag: some good program for konsole
<arty_> pag: some 3D help :) some easyer then start then system and konsole :)
<pag> arty_, sorry? could you rephrase?
<arty_> some program some script or something to konsole who can scroling on desktop :)
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<pag> arty_, hmm.. If I understood you right, then you should try Yakuake, it's a terminal software that can be opened instantly when you press F12
<Engineer> eh?
<Engineer> yakuake definitly
<Engineer> i use it daily
<arty_> pag: yep it is thx
<arty_> and some program to organize the mouste using icons
<Jucato> !aptfix > Jucato
<ubottu> Jucato, please see my private message
<arty_> pag: here?
<pag> arty_, yup, I'm here but I don't use icons, so I have no idea which would organise them
<Dr_Willis> And i got no clue what the question actually was......
<Dr_Willis> :)
<arty_> pag: ouki and some good program you like
<arty_> and is good the have
<pag> arty_, personally I use pretty much the defaults (Konversation, konqueror, amarok and kopete) If I have to reccomend something, then I'd say ZSH – it's a nice shell, much more functional than bash (but again, that's just the matter of taste)
<arty_> pag: thx I will try
<Nece228> how about ati opensource driver? does it supports opengl and compiz good?
<Nece228> or opensourse driver performance is slower than poprietary?
<Dr_Willis> I think tht ould be a NO to  to the good..
<Dr_Willis> and YES to the slower.
<Dr_Willis> it also depends on the card.
<Nece228> some people say that opensource driver working fine
<Nece228> and you dont need poprietary driver
<Dr_Willis> 'working fine' and 'working giving full 3d speed' - depends on the card.
<arty_> pag: ZSH not found
<Dr_Willis> !find zsh
<ubottu> Found: zsh, zsh-dbg, zsh-dev, zsh-doc, zsh-beta (and 3 others)
<Dr_Willis> !info zsh | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: zsh (source: zsh): A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-24ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3724 kB, installed size 11056 kB
<Nece228> so is there problems left with ati in ubuntu 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> ive alwaya had problems with ati.  :)
<Dr_Willis> I imagine a lot of it will depend on your eaact ati card/chipset
<arty_> Nece228: I use ati and no problem
<Nece228> other people say when ubuntu 8.04 come all my problems gone
<Dr_Willis> my  x200m finially started workign right with 8.04 -
<genii> People say a lot of things
<arty_> Dr_Willis: me x2300 too
<arty_> i use notebook
<Dr_Willis> I made sure my New laptop had nvidia
<arty_> I have ATI and no problem finally
<arty_> or you can try opensuse 11
<Dr_Willis> 'no current problems' :)
<arty_> :)
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 will have better ati support than 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> ive yet to get tv-out working with ati.
<Dr_Willis> It will have newer ati drivers.. so id hope so.
<histo> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<histo> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.04 supports new high definition audio?
<ironman_> Hi f@lks
<ironman_> does anybody knows a better driver for pixma 1200 than Turboprint?
<jussi01> HardDrago: have you checked linuxprinting.org
<jussi01> ??
<Nece228> can i offer ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit cds?
<erica> olá?!
<jpds> !es | erica
<ubottu> erica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpds> !pt | erica
<ubottu> erica: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erica> heloo?
<erica> hello?
<zabbadapp> what's the problem
<erica> sorry, but i don't know how use this...
<Thomas> Hello
<Thomas> Hi
<Thomas> Is anyone hear
<Thomas> Am I the only one?
<Tm_T> thomas__: no, not really
<Thomas> Thanks
<Thomas> is there many people in this chatroom
<thomas__> yes
<Tm_T> Thomas: only some 327 or so
<Tm_T> so not many
<Thomas> It's just that I don't know round my IRC Chat client yet!
<Tm_T> Thomas: heh, take your time :)
<Thomas> It's name is Colloquy and it is hard to work around I give you that!
<toomanythomas> ok, don't hate me. But say you had an ubuntu partition that took your whole disk, and you wanted to install vista in dual boot (NOT in the reverse order). Has anyone tried it, and will it screw up my grub or even my linux installation?
<SebNaitsabes> toomanythomas: Grub can be re installed
<SebNaitsabes> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Thomas> Windows is a good OS but It now it wants to follow mac!
<toomanythomas> if it wants to follow mac, that's fine by me !
<Thomas> Who can blame it them macs are expensive
<Tm_T> Thomas: now now, offtopic ;)
<Thomas> It is only right that everyone gets the Mac OS teckno!
<Thomas> On the "Infirior` hardware
<Thomas> Anyway what am I talking about I am a Mac User!
<SebNaitsabes> !offtopic |  Thomas
<Daisuke_Laptop> Thomas: you have my condolences.
<ubottu> Thomas: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> Thomas: I rephrase, offtopic, this is for support, not for some fiery rants ;)
<toomanythomas> I hate to dual boot. But there are just small annoyances that sort of force me to: having to work on Word for collaborative projects (I know, codeweavers...); adobe acrobat (and don't tell me pdftk does the same stuff), etc.
<Thomas> I know I need help on virtual pc on ubuntu!
<SebNaitsabes> You can run Windows inside Ubuntu yes
<Tm_T> Thomas: then ask help ;)
<SebNaitsabes> uh Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> so ask your question related to that, try to ease up on the exclamation marks, and avoid the offtopic rants
<SebNaitsabes> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Thomas> Thanks!
<Tm_T> erm
<toomanythomas> sebnaitsabes Yes, but that's still a lot of hassle... and I would think vista inside of virtualbox would not run nicely...
<SebNaitsabes> and if you want USB support use the PUEL the closed source versin of Virtualbox  http://www.virtualbox.org
<SebNaitsabes> ,but yes that's a point about Vista
<SebNaitsabes> depends on how much RAM you  have though
<alt_ctrl>  hello i am back with my halfway upgrade genii r u there?
<toomanythomas> 2g, but not that great a proc
<Tm_T> and again you flow to offtopic? =)
<Tm_T> veek: hi
<SebNaitsabes> well   I woudn't try Vista on this PC in a VM, because I only have 1GB RAM
<SebNaitsabes> ,but when I have just Vista booted it does run alright with 1GB RAM
<toomanythomas> oh really? what proc do you have?
<SebNaitsabes> however with 2GB RAM I think it's worth a try using Virtualbox,  and you can give loads more RAM to the Vista VM.  whilst Kubuntu does not get that much, but can still run well
<SebNaitsabes> which version of Vista?
<toomanythomas> dunno. haven't bought/looked at it yet
<toomanythomas> but they sell it for $12 here, so I thought it wouldn't hurt to give it a try
<SebNaitsabes> a pirate copy?
<toomanythomas> nono, university deal
<SebNaitsabes> which Vista?
<toomanythomas> no idea. Let me check
 * Tm_T slaps SebNaitsabes and toomanythomas 
<alt_ctrl>  genii r u there? anyone who knows how to finish and upgrade that stopped halfway andnow i can log in to the hardy but have no internet? and i am using a live cd right now?
<SebNaitsabes> I am a mirror you just slapped your self :)
<Tm_T> SebNaitsabes and toomanythomas, vista stuff slips into offtopic category ;)
<toomanythomas> sorry Tm_T... we'll get back to kubuntu with a discussion of the new KDE :)
<Tm_T> danke
<toomanythomas> (later ;) )
<SebNaitsabes> Vista makes nasty use of RAM
<kkathman> Vista should be permanently off-topic heh
<kkathman> hi Tm_T ;)
<toomanythomas> ok, i'll pm seb
<Tm_T> hi kkathman
<Richard> i use vista and i quite like it
<Richard> ram is cheap anyways
<toomanythomas> loool
<SebNaitsabes> Vista is a Pile Of Shit, but for $12  and a legal copy they might as well get it
<Tm_T> dont push it
<kkathman> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alt_ctrl> well we tried so far a command line apt get that failed..
<toomanythomas> oh here we go: it's on topic b/c the discussion is whether I should stick to kubuntu or not ;)
<SebNaitsabes> heh to be fair it's better than  XP in certain ways,  and even Kubuntu, but hey I am a Gnome user so :D
<toomanythomas> yeah but gnome is a .... just kidding
<Richard> i prefer Vista over XP as well
<Richard> Kde over Gnome of course
<toomanythomas> of course
<SebNaitsabes> Gnome over KDE :)
<toomanythomas> this is sthg I really don't understand. How s.o. can prefer gnome
<Richard> indeed
<Richard> gnome is so baisc
<toomanythomas> I started w/ it b/c it came with Ubuntu. But it's just so ugly and unpolished. The menus all look different and grey
<Richard> yep
<Richard> just like w98
<Tm_T> toomanythomas: stop, that is NOT Kubuntu support
<Richard> but worse
<Tm_T> Richard: same to you
<Tm_T> hi OutoLumo
<toomanythomas> okok, sorry
<OutoLumo> hi
<Tm_T> toomanythomas: np, feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<SebNaitsabes> well Gnome can be customized to look like Mac OS X a nice theme
<Richard> kde can also
<SebNaitsabes> yeah, but
<SebNaitsabes> KDE is more Windows like
<SebNaitsabes> plus slightly more geekey
<Richard> but i'd rather have a mac instead
<SebNaitsabes> plus a bit more complacted, becasue of how things are done with the menus over Gnome
<alt_ctrl> anyone knows what to do when adept manager fails to finish the upgrade and youend up with a halfway done hardy?
<Richard> Windows is better in many ways
<Tm_T> SebNaitsabes: more windows-like how? (I think we should talk this on #kubuntu-offtopic )
<Richard> i see nothing wrong with kde adopting stuff form it
<Richard> from*
<SebNaitsabes> I am in there now
<Richard> alt_ctrl use synaptic
<Tm_T> alt_ctrl: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Richard> sudo aptitude -f install
<alt_ctrl> i tried it it had some error message i lok it up one sec
<genii> alt_ctrl: I am away from the computer for extended periods right now due to work. Back for 2-3 minutes at a stretch
<kkathman> Richard:  or vice versa eh?
<Richard> eh'
<Richard> didn't get that
<alt_ctrl>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/29303/
<Richard> kkathman
<alt_ctrl> then http://paste.ubuntu.com/29309/
<kkathman> Richard:  windows borrowing from KDE as well
<alt_ctrl> the last one http://paste.ubuntu.com/29310/
<Richard> yeah, from linux in general
<Richard> alt_ctrl try sudo aptitude -f install
<Richard> at least they got the multi user thing right now in vista
<alt_ctrl> ok genii
<Richard> even opera will copy the new location bar feature from firefox
<alt_ctrl> Richard i will try that too
<Richard> and extend it to page content as well
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29355/ after this i hit yes
<toomanythomas> Tm_T it might be off topic, but it was more fun ;)
<DexterF> hi
<toomanythomas> hi
<Tm_T> toomanythomas: doesn't matter
<Richard> alt_ctrl what output did my command do?
<DexterF> is there a kernel version 2.6.25 or higher for hardy or patch to make the current work with the gf8200 chipset?
<alt_ctrl> and got a bunch of problems here http://paste.ubuntu.com/29357/ it is long butit might help
<alt_ctrl> the last two paste tells u
<Richard> LOL
<Richard> you removed the kernel
<Richard> i'd advise you to not reboot
<alt_ctrl> well i am on live cd anyway
<Richard> why didn't you try aptitude
<Richard> instead of apt-get
<alt_ctrl> well firt i used the built in adept manager
<alt_ctrl> then it stopped during upgrade
<Richard> adept uses apt-get so same thing
<alt_ctrl> then iwas here and they adviced me to do what i done
<alt_ctrl> what to do now?
<Richard> your problem now then
<Richard> i've no idea, apt just broke your system
<alt_ctrl> well i jsut did what u said to do...
<Richard> (18:37:59) (Richard) sudo aptitude -f install
<Richard> this?
<alt_ctrl> yes
<alt_ctrl> and i copied the output
<alt_ctrl> it sked me if yes and i said yes
<alt_ctrl> then i copied the other output
<alt_ctrl> then usaid no kernel
<Richard> uname -a
<Richard> what does that print
<alt_ctrl> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Richard> it removed the old kernels afterall, at least that
<Richard> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<alt_ctrl> ok let me try it
<alt_ctrl> now its working on packages
<alt_ctrl> removed th ejava plugin from ozilla and something else that it said will solve dependencies i said yes
<Ayabara> what's the path to the kubuntu/kde trash bin?
<engineer> trash:/
<alt_ctrl> now its downloading says 9 min
<Ayabara> engineer, ah. does gnome and kde use the same trash bin? I somehow had the notion that they didn't...
<engineer> i've no idea
<alt_ctrl> 50 seconds now its at 93 %
<alt_ctrl> it keeps saying can not write log i hope that does not matter much
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_Willis> they use the same trash now i  belve
<alt_ctrl> wel it says its done
<alt_ctrl> but with lots of errors in the end
<alt_ctrl> what now?
<genii> Back
<alt_ctrl> is it ready or what?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Getting anywhere yet?
<alt_ctrl> no
<alt_ctrl> at least i dont think so
<alt_ctrl> can u scroll up and see
<alt_ctrl> i did some aptitude but it ended up downloading somehting for 7 minutes and giving lots of erros
<genii> alt_ctrl: Looks like the console-setup is still causing it to hang in it's post install script by trying to start when it's already running, causing a cascade effect
<alt_ctrl> if you say so :)
<alt_ctrl> well how can i use the live cd to upgrade?
<alt_ctrl> or how di i do a clean install wihout formatting my home directory but still be able to access every setting i have there
<genii> alt_ctrl: Perhaps try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure  console-setup         and see if it can finish doing that
<alt_ctrl> and programs too
<alt_ctrl> ok i try that
<alt_ctrl> console-setup is broken or not fully installed
<alt_ctrl> "
<genii> Bah
<alt_ctrl> yeah
<genii> alt_ctrl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure  --force console-setup        then
<alt_ctrl> well now a dos like screen came up
<alt_ctrl> keyboard model...
<alt_ctrl> it s laptop
<alt_ctrl> have no idea what keyboard it is but one option says do not configure keyboard keep kernel map
<genii> alt_ctrl: So choose something reasonable I think 83 is laptops
<alt_ctrl> and generic 105key intl pc is highlighted
<genii> alt_ctrl: For now 105 should be fine
<chairman> hello
<alt_ctrl> what is compose key?
<chairman> can u automatically set up my kmail please?
<alt_ctrl> i guess i dont have
<alt_ctrl> encoding the consol:
<alt_ctrl> it says utf-8
<alt_ctrl> and other bunch of different ones but utf-8 is highlighted
<alt_ctrl> is that ok?
<ubuntu> hi
<chairman> i need help please
<alt_ctrl> set of characters... well i choose latin 2 i guess
<alt_ctrl> or latin 1? does it matter much?
<genii> alt_ctrl: I forget the defaults there for what countries actually. I think either of those should be fine for Australia however
<chairman> i want ot configure my gmail w/ Kmail
<zdux00tv> hi, is there a way to get a smaller screen shot on the tool tip on the task bar?
<alt_ctrl> well th elaptop is american
<alt_ctrl> i am in cyprus now and use hungarian and esperanto to write sometiems
<alt_ctrl> now i cant get out of th last screen
<alt_ctrl> there is nothing to choose
<alt_ctrl> jsut and ok but no response to enter
<alt_ctrl> ok i done all that
<alt_ctrl> but again an error message
<alt_ctrl> root@ubuntu:/# sudo dpkg-reconfigure  --force console-setup
<alt_ctrl> invoke-rc.d: initscript console-setup, action "start" failed.
<alt_ctrl> i am not sure if this is ok or bad
<intg001> test
<genii> alt_ctrl: Try now: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alt_ctrl> ok
<genii> alt_ctrl: Hopefully it will ignore console-setup and move to the next item now
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29365/
<wamty_> ok well i just wanted to know if there is ANY way that i can install Media Centre Edition on Kubuntu V8.04.1 ?
<alt_ctrl> i dont know if it did that but it stopped quickly with errors
<genii> alt_ctrl: Reading
<daemon3> In Konsole, how do I enable system beeps?
<daemon3> I've tried doing it, but I'm still not getting anythign.
<daemon3> *anything*
<wamty_> anyone?
<neko__> Hello all, Look on mine new forum :) www.nekos.yoyo.pl
<BooVeMan_work> wamty_: you refer to elisa?
<zdux00tv> how can I alter the tooltip on the taskbar to include a window preview (similar to screen shot) ?
<BooVeMan_work> zdux00tv: upgrade to kde4
<zdux00tv> BooVeMan: thanks
<neko__> come look on me new forum i make it today ! www.nekos.yoyo.pl
<martijn81> a pl forum...
 * martijn81 laughing out lout
<martijn81> loud
<genii> alt_ctrl: Hmm. Try: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop                then run the previous command again
<genii> alt_ctrl: eg: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alt_ctrl> ok one sec
<alt_ctrl> similar results maybe the same
<genii> alt_ctrl: Please pastein anyhow. Might be subtle difference
<MementoMori> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29366/
<genii> alt_ctrl: Reading
<alt_ctrl> ok
<wamty_> i'm trying to install Media Centre Edition on a Kubuntu V8.04.1 package,the installation starts fine,but as soon as it asks me where the disks or ISO's are it gives me an error that says:unable to cache LMCE CD 1
<neko__> http://www.nekos.yoyo.pl/index.php                     ( GAMES LINUX , DISTRO FOR NOW ONLY ONE xd, MOVIES , GAME) Today i do it
<neko__> http://www.nekos.yoyo.pl/index.php                     ( GAMES LINUX , DISTRO FOR NOW ONLY ONE xd, MOVIES , GAME) Today i do it <laste msg today, i dont wanna spam this irc>
<genii> alt_ctrl: Bah. I'm about ready to recommend a new install after copying out your /home/username    files
<wamty_> anyone????????????
<genii> !linuxmce | wamty_
<ubottu> wamty_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<alt_ctrl> yes i was wondering
<zabbadapp> don't everyone keep /home on a separate partition for super-easy reinstalls?
<alt_ctrl> and how can i get back to my old settings?
<genii> zabbadapp: You'd be surprised how many not
<alt_ctrl> welli do have home on  seperate partition
<alt_ctrl> so i guess i can jsut not format the /home right?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Good. Then you can reinstall without much incident. Whatever seetings you had are still in there
<alt_ctrl> then how am i going to be able to have my old settings?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes, exactly don't format /home
<zabbadapp> and make sure you don't format that home-partition!
<alt_ctrl> and if i make the same username during install
<alt_ctrl> i can log in like that?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes same username.
<alt_ctrl> witht he same password i have now?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes same pw
<alt_ctrl> casue some years ago i di dthat and it di dnot work that way
<alt_ctrl> so when i tried to install it
<genii> Or new password doesn't matter since it's not stoed in your home directory anyhow
<alt_ctrl> it wanted to install to the free space i have now
<White_Pelican> has anyone tried Intrepid yet?
<alt_ctrl> but i have to choose a manual partition?
<alt_ctrl> and leave the /home alone but do the rest?
<zanberdo> where do I configure the alt-tab combo?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes manual partitioning, leave whatever the old /home partition is alone, format and install to some other one
<genii> alt_ctrl: Do you recall what partition was previously assigned /home ?
<alt_ctrl> the one it gave me
<wamty_> i'm trying to install Media Centre Edition on a Kubuntu V8.04.1 package,the installation starts fine,but as soon as it asks me where the disks or ISO's are it gives me an error that says:unable to cache LMCE CD 1
<wamty_> ANYONE?
<genii> e: sda4 sdb2 or so on?
<alt_ctrl> is there a way to check it now?
<zabbadapp> have you done any tweaking in /etc ? if so, do a copy of it to you home directory to later recall how you i.e. configured sshd_conf or something like that
<alt_ctrl> no i dont know them
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes. You are on hd boot to that drive?
<alt_ctrl> no i am on live cd
 * BooVeMan_work will be back in an hour
<alt_ctrl> but i guess i can acces the hard drive
<alt_ctrl> we did some chmod i am not sure if that was for it
<alt_ctrl> if i am hd boot i dont have internet
<genii> alt_ctrl: OK.     pastebin result of: sudo fdisk -l                    then we will mount possibles in turn to see which it is
<zabbadapp> wamty_: isn't there an mce-channel? sounds like a specific problem
<alt_ctrl> well cant not open /proc/partitions
<genii> zabbadapp: I already gave him the bot factoid that we don't support MCE here and it gave him the proper channel to go to
<genii> alt_ctrl: Forget about /proc/partions! I'm talking about /dev/someharddrivedevicename      is what we need here, the one with /home contents
<alt_ctrl> well that was the answer to sudo fdisk -l
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29373/
<_Maestro_> hi all
<engineer> if it's for those nick questions go to #freenode
<_Maestro_> áëèí, ÿ õç êàê íà èíãëèøå ñïðîñèòü
<_Maestro_> êàê ïîëó÷èòü ñïèñîê âñåõ êàíàëîâ?
<_Maestro_> ïëèç
<Pici> _Maestro_: language?
<_Maestro_> åñòü ðàøí ïèïë?
<_Maestro_> Pici: Russian... sorry
<genii> alt_ctrl: Hmm, i forgot you are on as root. Try just:  fdisk -l
<Pici> _Maestro_: /join #ubuntu-ru    then :)
<wamty_> Can anyone help me?
<wamty_> why am I being ignored
<wamty_> i'm trying to install Media Centre Edition on a Kubuntu V8.04.1 package,the installation starts fine,but as soon as it asks me where the disks or ISO's are it gives me an error that says:unable to cache LMCE CD 1
<alt_ctrl> same thing
<alt_ctrl> that what we jsut tried
<genii> wamty_: Because you keep asking about Media Centre Edition which is not supported here and have been told twice which channel (NOT HERE) does support it
<wamty_> Pici ?
<Pici> wamty_: You need to join #linuxmce
<alt_ctrl> it gave me the same thing cannot open /proc/partitions
<genii> alt_ctrl: Thats not normal behaviour at all
<genii> alt_ctrl: Reboot the machine back to livecd and come back
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> back to this live cd
<alt_ctrl> give me a minute
<ozone> what is the channel for ubuntu philiipines?
<Pici> ozone: #ubuntu-ph
<ozone> thanks
<alt_ctrl> i am back
<genii> alt_ctrl: OK. So to go in Konsole once more. Then to issue:   sudo fdisk -l               and pastebin the results.  Unless it's that /proc/partitons message again
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29377/
<genii> alt_ctrl: I'm pretty sure now you don't have a separate disk partition for your /home directory
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> so what am i supposed to do now?
<alt_ctrl> i only followed the one kubuntu gave me then upgraded
<alt_ctrl> where is the /home? int he first one that says linux or the second one that says extended?
<genii> alt_ctrl: The /home is in a directory on the / which in your case seems to be in sda1
<genii> alt_ctrl: I am thinking now we ran a lot of useless commands on the root fs of the livecd and not the hd we wanted to affect, incidentally
<alt_ctrl> well lets run some useful command ont he right place then
<genii> alt_ctrl: 1 moment I need to look up exact things for that we will need
<alt_ctrl> ok
<genii> alt_ctrl: Ok.    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> done it
<genii> alt_ctrl: work needs me but I'll be back shortly with further instructions
<alt_ctrl> ok i stay here
<kosh> could some one help me please ?
<kosh> please... :(
<XJman> Can someone give me a hand installing ndiswrapper from source?
<zabbadapp> kosh: just type the problem and if anyone knows the solution you get an answer
<kosh> ok, thanks.
<genii> alt_ctrl: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo mount -t /proc proc /mnt/proc
<alt_ctrl> this is all in once right?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes, just copy and paste it in from here
<alt_ctrl> ok
<XJman> If I'm told to run a make distclean at my source-directory I would run  make distclean /home/usr/file
<genii> alt_ctrl: Bah I made a typo
<kosh> I Had a problem with mi web cam, it's a Philips PCVC675k. I've installed the drivers and works perfectly, but the microphone on the web cam doesn't
<genii> alt_ctrl: Last command is:  sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<alt_ctrl> mount: unknown filesystem type '/proc'
<alt_ctrl> ok
<genii> alt_ctrl: Yes, I just caught it, corrected one is above
<alt_ctrl> after the second && ?
<genii> alt_ctrl: You can just run it separately, the other ones already ran now
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> done it
<genii> alt_ctrl: Ok. Now: sudo chroot /mnt
<genii> alt_ctrl: At this point we are now in the old root filesystem
<XJman> Has anyone here installed ndiswrapper without internet? I'm lost trying to compile it
<genii> alt_ctrl: So try:    dpkg --configure -a
<alt_ctrl> ok now i am root@ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> im looking for a web interface for sound but I want the sound to stay on the remote system (not streaming to the client). XUL Remote for Amarok is similar but I want it to be controllable from mobile phone browsers which dont di XUL as yet. Can anyone please suggest a solution
<genii> alt_ctrl: We will not need sudo in this case becase we are on as like root there. So be extremely careful!
<genii> alt_ctrl: I'll be back. pastebin any errors and I'll read on return
<alt_ctrl> ok i am extremely careful when copy paste- ing here:)
<kosh> Could some one help me with mi web cam please?
<alt_ctrl> its like setting up this and that
<kosh> I Had a problem with mi web cam, it's a Philips PCVC675k. I've installed the drivers and works perfectly, but the microphone on the web cam doesn't
<sredna> hi
<alt_ctrl> looks like no errors...
<sredna> what is the system settings in kde4
<sredna> *questionmark*
<alt_ctrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29385/
<ActionParsnip> sredna: kdesudo kdesettings, try tab completing
<sredna> ActionParsnip: thank you, i found it :)
<sredna> it
<genii> alt_ctrl: Back. Reading
<sredna> s about broken in usage, but maybe configuring fonts correctly will help...
<ActionParsnip> sredna: always use kdesudo for gui apps
<genii> alt_ctrl: Great, we're finally getting somewhere
<genii> alt_ctrl: Now issue: apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> alt_ctrl: Is ite to find the network and connect out? abl
<FrauHansen> what is the standard filter for "not"? like *.odf is all .odf, how do i exclude .odf? like NOT(.odf)?
<genii> bah
<sredna> ActionParsnip: what? i want to configure KDE 4, as me
<sigma_12> could i get my pc to turn off after 15min of no network activity on the lan port?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Is it able to find network and connect out?
<alt_ctrl> i dont know
<alt_ctrl> how do i check it?
<ActionParsnip> sredna: if its not massively sensitve to system (passwords etc) then you can run it as you, if its for big changes, use kdesudo
<alt_ctrl> now i am on live cd should i go and restart from hd?
<genii> alt_ctrl: Let it finish trying to get a list and trying to update. If it can't connect out it will tell you
<genii> alt_ctrl: NO not yet for restart
<sigma_12> i finally figured out how to share a usb internet connection!
<alt_ctrl> ok
<sredna> ActionParsnip: i'm quite convinced that if i run systemsettings under sudo, i will not configure my own desktop
<ActionParsnip> sredna: true, it will configure roots
<sredna> ActionParsnip: and btw, i have been running linux and kde since 1997, but not yet kde4, as it is still not very usable in production use
<ActionParsnip> sredna: i was unaware what you were configuring but you seem clear of whats what
<ActionParsnip> :D
<genii> alt_ctrl: Is it doing anything at all or hung up trying to contact some repository right now?
<sredna> ActionParsnip: the reason i asked is that typing 'sys' in krunner did not offer it (which is obviously a bug)
<ActionParsnip> sredna: i just use yakuake / konsole, less rubbish on the system
<alt_ctrl> its running
<beata|desktop> How does one go about reseting an IDE interface nowdays, since hdparm doesn't seem to know how.
<alt_ctrl> but now stopped with everyting done
<alt_ctrl> 0 to remove 0 to upgraded
<alt_ctrl> let me paste it
<genii> alt_ctrl: No thats fine
<genii> alt_ctrl: You can try reboot to hd now
<alt_ctrl> r u sure?:)
<genii> alt_ctrl: If it fails spectacularly come back here on livecd again
<alt_ctrl> ok
<alt_ctrl> be right back
<genii> beata|desktop: Perhaps ... sdparm?
<bobo> hey ppl
<beata|desktop> Nope. sdparm says that it's an ATA device.
<altctrl> genii i am back from hd now
<altctrl> i have the network working but i amsure not everything is fine
<altctrl> becasue when the screen comes in it does not have those small icons when kde starts up
<genii> altctrl: Well at least it's booted.
<altctrl> yes
<XJman> Anyone have expierence with ndiswrapper and installing the program without an available internet connection
<altctrl> an i got the backgrounds everything right on the first look
<altctrl> but i do not know if the upgrade is full now or where i am...
<genii> altctrl: You have the bottom panel or it's disappeared?
<altctrl> i have everything the same as i had before
<altctrl> one thing is strange the desktop pager shows itself too in the small windows and it di dnot before
<genii> altctrl: OK. About your small startup kde icons and so forth I have no idea
<XJman> After cd into my ndiswrapper directory I'll run make distclean and it get *** No rule to make target 'distclean'. Stop.  Leaving directory... then distclean error 2
<altctrl> well i guess the splashscreen or what it is called is missing...
<altctrl> is there a way to check if the upgrade is finished?
<XJman> I get the same error for make, and sudo make install
<altctrl> should i jsut run the adept manager again ?
<genii> altctrl: Likely. Maye try: sudo apt-get install ksplash
<altctrl> it says ksplash is already the newest version
<genii> altctrl: Then try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ksplash
<altctrl> anyway what matters is to make sure that everything is right here
<genii> altctrl: Yes at least the system is somewhat recovered now
<Sydero> Does anyone know when Firefox 3.0.1 will be added to the repos?
<XJman> Any ideas about my errors?
<altctrl> yes now its unpacking it
<Sydero> I heard that we can run sudo firefox and run check updates from there
<engineer> do yourself a facor
<engineer> and use the reps
<engineer> smoother upgrade
<altctrl> do you know how to check if it is done all the upgrade
<genii> XJman: Obviously there's no file there called Makefile for it to use as a hint as to how and wat to compile
<XJman> Its there. I can see it in the diretory genii, for some reason its not reading it, or I'm doing something very wrong
<engineer> altctrl apt-cache policy <package>
<genii> altctrl: If you issue:   sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it says again 0 to update or so, then it's done
<Sydero> nvm foudn outhow to get it
<altctrl> ok i try
<Sydero> just enable the prerelased repo
<Sydero> pre-released
<arty> hi all
<altctrl> yes 0 for everything
<altctrl> thank you very much
<arty> do some knowe program to virtualizing cd
<genii> XJman: Does: make --help       show anything?
<altctrl> where should i send the sixpack?
<arty> virtual cd some program
<genii> XJman: Sorry not that,
<bobo> i have learned so much on my os and alot of its apps on irc i just want to thank you guys one time
<Sydero> you don't need make --help
<Sydero> just read the makefile
<Sydero> to see the options
<arty> in windows is deamon tool in linux is?
<Sydero> or the readme
<genii> Sydero: Yes, but many have help or so to tell you which make options like  make new make unistall     or so on are int here
<genii> XJman: Sometimes    make help           will just list them.
<XJman> Yeah, just the various commands to disable/enable various things. my errors seem to be implicit rules errors so if I run make -r it gives me the same thing
<XJman> -r being the command to disable the implicit rules
<genii> XJman: Did you do already a ./configure       or was makefile there?
<XJman> When I run /configure it says no such file
<Sydero> usually you always do:./configure;make;make install;make clean
<Sydero> it's ./configure
<Sydero> not /configure
<altctrl> bye all its timefor me to sleep now
<Sydero> ls -a
<Sydero> to see all the hidden files
<XJman> I didn't notice the .
<Sydero> cya
<genii> altctrl: Nite
<XJman> sudo ./configure gives me the same result. So I'm missing a step somewhere?
<Sydero> no need for sudo
<XJman> Same thing with or without the sudo. I've unpacked the tarball, created the file directory /home/adam/ndiswrapper-1.53 But for the life of me I can not get this thing to compile
<genii> XJman: If ls shows the Makefile for instance as being there. You copied these files over from another box, as I inderstand. So maybe they are not owned byt he user you are running under. Or else the permissions are such that makes it impossible to read or execute
<Sydero> yeah I suppose you could chmod them or chown them
<XJman> genii: I copied the tar.bz file and unpacked that,
<Sydero> hmmm
<Sydero> ls the directory
<Sydero> and verify a makefile
<Sydero> maybe you're in the wrong directory :/
<genii> You unpacked the tarbal and created the directory. But did you untar into that diredctory which you made?
<Sydero> if it's .tar.bz
<Sydero> then you need to untar it:P
<Sydero> after you unbziped it
<XJman> genii: I've followed this walkthrough http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<Sydero> why not install ndiswrapper from adept?
<XJman> Not listed there.
<Sydero> ndiswrapper-common
<Sydero> and ndiswrapper-utils is
<Sydero> hmmmm
<XJman> I've tried, there is nothing listed under ndiswrapper-common. This pc can't get to a hardwired internet due to the fact its a 500lb desk
<Sydero> What if you installed ndisgtk on its own?
<XJman> From Adept?
<Sydero> yeah :S
<XJman> Not listed either
<Sydero> #1 ndiswrapper is already installed
<Sydero> on ubuntu by default
<Sydero> that's why it isn't listed
<Sydero> "Ubuntu comes with the necessary ndiswrapper module pre-installed, but it needs the ndiswrapper-utils package to get it working. There is also a graphical interface to using ndiswrapper which you can use."
<XJman> Then how do I get the utils file? I can't seem to find it in adept
<Sydero> "Note: Starting with Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper), ndiswrapper-utils is included on the standard installation CD"
<Sydero> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 shows up for me on adept
<Sydero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<XJman> Not for me, I can't seem to find it on the kubuntu disk either
<bobo> Xjman are you in adept or add/remove
<Sydero>   sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_*.deb
<Sydero>   sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils*.deb
<Sydero>   sudo dpkg -i --force-depends ndisgtk_*.deb
<XJman> bobo: Yes
<XJman> Sydero: cannot access archive, not such file.
<Sydero> Are you sure you have ubuntu?
<XJman> I have Kubuntu, yes I know what the OS is
<Sydero> which version
<Sydero> Open Adept
<XJman> 8.04 with KDE 3.5
<Sydero> then goto Adept > Manage Repositories > Third Party Updates and check off the cdrom source
<Sydero> then search for ndiswrapper again after fetch
<XJman> Still not there
<bobo> its there on mine
<Sydero> you must be typing it in wrong
<XJman> ndiswrapper
<Sydero> What repos do you have enabled?
<Sydero> or maybe it's just taking a really long time to search
<Sydero> and you're giving up too early
<XJman> 2 cd roms. http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<XJman> but the web addresses are nil because I have no internet
<[Bart]> hello, I'm using Kubuntu intrepid, with KDE4..but I can't find a digikam package for it.. somebody who has a package for that?
<genii> XJman: Hmm. modprobe -l |grep ndiswrapper      Does that show anything?
<bobo> you have no internet?
<Sydero> just enable all the repos you can
<genii> [Bart]: PErhaps ask them in #kubuntu-kde4 please
<XJman> Yes, that does genii /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<Strog576> i cant get with my laptop on the internet can someone help me out?
<XJman> bobo: no, this pc can not get internet unless it is wireless
<Sydero> wireless Strog?
<Strog576> yes
<Sydero> Do you have knetworkmanager open?
<XJman> All my repos are enabled.
<bobo> well thats why your not seeing the ndiswrapper
<Strog576> yes
<Sydero> and what does it say when you right click it strog?
<Sydero> the icon
<Strog576> it shows me the wireless lans available as if everything is ok
<Sydero> then connect to one
<Strog576> i am connected to one
<Sydero> then maybe your router is the problem
<Strog576> no cant be
<Strog576> i checked that
<[Bart]> tnx genii
<Sydero> connect to another wireless network
<Strog576> maybe something with the iptables
<genii> [Bart]: np
<Strog576> didnt help either
<genii> Strog576: After it thinks you are connecdted does ping by ip work but not ping by name?
<Strog576> it says that sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Guest49416> hallo
<Strog576> i guess something with the iptables or?
<XJman> so genii: That would mean that its installed if I get a read out correct?
<genii> Strog576: Or policykit
<patrick__> hallo
<Strog576> genii: what do u mean?
<genii> XJman: It means you have the kernel module of it at least
<genii> !info policykit
<ubottu> policykit (source: policykit): framework for managing administrative policies and privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-2ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 340 kB
<genii> Strog576: Yes, something firewall related basically
<Strog576> genii: can you giude me with this problem
<patrick__> kann anyone help me by a problem with sound on an ASUS P5E mainboard ?
<genii> Strog576: Not right now
<Strog576> genii: is there a way to set the default of the iptable?
<genii> Strog576: I have a hardware firewall and don't use it (iptables). So there may be some way but I'm not your guy for that
<Strog576> ok
<ezequiel> hi
<ezequiel> i need som help
<ezequiel> some
<ezequiel> hi
<ezequiel> somebady there
<XJman> Well genii and Sydero, thanks for the help. I'm going to go pull out the rest of my hair and just fumble a solution
<XJman> I'm going to go find 250ft of cat5 cable. It will work for now.
<ezequiel> i dont know how use firefox
<XJman> What do you mean
<ezequiel> i dont know how use google
<Resistol> How can I get my "volume up" key to work from any window?  I just set it in system settings->keyboard->kmix but it only works when I have the kmix window open
<testi> since i installed acrobat reader i am unable to open PDF files
<testi> 1. i can't assign pdf type to kpdf, 2. when i explicitely open a file with kpdf it says, that it's can't open it
<testi> -'s
<testi> oh, looks like acrobat installation messed up file type associations. It now works again as i deleted the pdf association.
<Laurent75> I've a question concerning ubuntu liveCD and my free (french) connection. Somebody can help ?
<Laurent75> I've a question concerning ubuntu liveCD and my free (french) connection. Somebody can help ?
<zabbadapp> what is the question?
<rekusha> есть кто?
<unai> hola, alguno que hable castellano?
<rekusha> hi all
<engineer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unai> necesito ayuda
<engineer> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unai> como me conecto a un canal de ubuntu en castellano?
<rickest> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<rekusha> people plz hpl
<rickest> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rekusha> need moutn ntfs
<rekusha> hwo know how?
<rekusha> need moutn ntfs disk. any one can help me???
<thomas> hi
<dlee> rekusha: how do want to mount the disk?
<dlee> and what have you tried so far?
<thomas> <thomas> Hi. I did a "remastersys" of my system. But when I boot the CD, it loads the "ubuntu screen", but then only shows me a prompt where I cannot type anything... Can you pls help me?
<rekusha> dlee - hi. i'm have 2 hdd. &1 in ntfs. how i'm can mount this disk to ubuntu?
<dlee> if the hdd is internal, then ubuntu should have automatically detected the hdd
<rekusha> dont detekt
<dlee> there should be an icon that shows the hdd on the desktop, or in the file system browser
<dlee> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rekusha> some time ago i'm find commands like "mount /.../sdb1 /..../d/" &some pdrameterd....
<thomas> anyone for the livecd?
<rekusha> use kubuntu
<raul> ola
<engineer> ola
<rekusha> & ???
<Coggz> heyo
<rekusha> any one can say how i can mount ntfs in ubuntu???
<rekusha> auto deteckt don't work (
<Coggz> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Coggz> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Coggz> does that help rekusha?
<redo> Hello everyone!
<Coggz> hi
<redo> I just upgraded my memory and Kubuntu would not start up now...
<redo> I think, that the problem is Kubuntu specific, because neither Windows XP nor Gentoo live cd have problems with starting up
<Coggz> hmm... do you see a boot screen (post)
<redo> but Kubuntu from my harddisk and from live cd hang up
<perihan> hello
<perihan> I'm new user in kubuntu
<redo> Yes, I do. Kubuntu hangs up at the line "Preparing restricted drivers"
<rekusha> i'm have ntfs-3g. but i'm don't se my disk d (ntfs - with out errors)
<Coggz> ah, how much ram do you have before and after redo?
<Coggz> hi perihan
<perihan> I think i got a virus in wine
<Coggz> rekusha: try reinstalling
<perihan> although I unistall it using adept
<Coggz> perihan: oh dear... lol... i didn't think you could!
<Coggz> perihan: ok, you need to do a complete removal in Synaptic
<perihan> how can i do this
<Coggz> perihan: in adept find 'Synaptic'
<rekusha> Coggz: reinstaling twise & reinstal system... have more ideas?
<perihan> yeah
<redo> My system settings are: Abit AX8, AMD Athlon 64; memory before 512 and after upgrading 1.5 GB (added 1GB Apace memory module)
<Coggz> rekusha: hmm not sure, ask in #ubuntu
<Coggz> perihan: install synaptic
<Coggz> redo: 1 moment
<perihan> ok
<perihan> it is not istalled me
<Coggz> install it perihan
<perihan> ok
<perihan> Coggzy : Then I use synaptic for unistall wine, is it true?
<perihan> now I'm installing
<Coggz> yes, but do a complete removal. that will delete the virtual C:\ drive too perihan
<engineer> aptitude remove wine
<perihan> how can I delete virtual C:\ drive (Sorry my stupid questions I'm a newbee )
<Coggz> redo: as a precaution run a ram test. When grub bootloader shows, press enter (i think) choose 'Memtest86+' and run it for a bit
<Coggz> perihan: complete removal should do it
<jsubl2__> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Coggz> ok rekusha
<Coggz> perihan: is that sorting the problem?
<redo> Thanks, Coggz. I tried some tests (first 5) with only the new added module, and there were no errors... I will try to use the first test for both modules together now.
<HardDrago> Redo use the the big module in slot 1
<HardDrago> Hi f@lks
<Coggz> hi HardDrago
<HardDrago> Hi coggz
<perihan> Coggz: I used snaptic for uninstalling wine, and chosed complete removal but I still see wine in my menu
<perihan> start-up menu
<perihan> does it something wrong?
<HardDrago> do u know how to migrate an apl VB+SQL to Linux?
<perihan> or should I also restart computer
<Coggz> perihan: ya, try that
<Coggz> HardDrago: SQL, more than likely. VB,not sure about that
<HardDrago> yeap the front end is the big problem
<Coggz> HardDrago: ah, no basic yes, but the visual no as it is a windows specific program
<perihan> hello
<Coggz> HardDrago: try GTK or QT for frontends...
<Coggz> perihan: hi again
<perihan> i restarted my computer but wine is still there
<perihan> nothing change
<HardDrago> some Graphic front end could use with MySql?
<Coggz> perihan: ok. Open konquerer/dolphin (any file browser)
<Coggz> HardDrago: you could just use PHP/HTML/CSS - very easy and extremnely flexible...
<HardDrago> by the way Kubuntu is amazing the problem is the most r thinkimg like it was windows
<perihan> i opned dolphin
<Coggz> perihan: find ~/.wine/drive_c (you need to be able to see hidden files)
<Coggz> HardDrago: hmm. i don't get what that meant... but anyway... lol
<repbolivar> hola
<repbolivar> alguen que hable español
<HardDrago> hola repbolivar
<repbolivar> mira soy nuevo usando kubuntu y queria ver si me poddrianayudar
<HardDrago> suelta el problema
<Coggz> repbolivar: hola mi amigo, utiliizo #ubuntu-es por favor
<perihan> there is nothing like ~/.wine/drive_c
<Coggz> sorry, .wine/drive_c (ignore ~/)
<Coggz> !es > repbolivar
<repbolivar> mira tengo la ultima version y instale el firefox pero las presentaciones flsh no se abren automaticamente
<ubottu> repbolivar, please see my private message
<Coggz> !es : repbolivar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es : repbolivar
<HardDrago> necesitas instalar los plugins de flash
<Coggz> repbolivar: www.adobe.com/flashplayer
<repbolivar> ya lo ice pero de todas maneras tengo que darle click ensima para que arranque
<repbolivar> no inicia automaticamente
<Coggz> perihan: install wine again... sounds silly but please try
<helpthisnoobie> i have a problem
<HardDrago> alguna direccion especifica?
<perihan> ok with synaptic or adept?
<Coggz> synaptic perihan
<helpthisnoobie> for some reason when i minimize my windows they are not shown in the task bar
<perihan> ok
<helpthisnoobie> and the battery info for my laptop is also not shown
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: are you on the same desktop?
<repbolivar> ya lo ice pero de todas maneras tengo que darle click ensima para que arranque
<perihan> Coggz : I installed wine again
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: is there a taskbar at the bottom
<Coggz> perihan: has .wine/drive_c appeared now?
<HardDrago> puedes aclarar que es darle click nuevamente?
<helpthisnoobie> yeah im on the same desktop and the taskbar is showing
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: ok, bare with me one moment...
<helpthisnoobie> ok thanx.
<perihan> coggzy: searching right now
<sgodsell> drive_c is controlled by winecfg
<sgodsell> if you want to start fresh just delete .wine directory
<perihan> ok
<sgodsell> .wine and all the files under .wine will be automatically created again
<perihan> sgodsell: will I  delete .wine directory after unistalling it ?
<sgodsell> use winecfg add or remove drives
<sgodsell> well what have you installed under wine?
<helpthisnoobie> i lost a lot of little things on this task bar that were originally here.....I must've removed them somehow
<perihan> the program called secure eMule
<helpthisnoobie> I just not sure how I did it and how to get them back
<sgodsell> is that the only program you have right now?
<perihan> i have some small programs in wine
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342562 try that...
<perihan> but it isn't problem I can install again when I install wine again
<helpthisnoobie> let me check it out
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: great
<sgodsell> well if you kill the .wine directory then you kill all the installed programs under wine as well, so it is up to you.
<perihan> ok
<sgodsell> you don't have to install wine again
<sgodsell> you just run wine
<sgodsell> and it will create the .wine directory and all the default files for you
<perihan> sgodsell : does deleting cause any problem
<sgodsell> no
<perihan> ok i will try now
<sgodsell> all windows programs are installed inside the .wine directory
<sgodsell> under you home
<sgodsell> your
<HardDrago> perihan try to use amule instead of emule
<HardDrago> wine is intended to be helpful whe u dont have it in linux
<helpthisnoobie> ok i dont have the option of add to panel
<helpthisnoobie> or anything about a notification area
<perihan> sgodsell : I deleted .wine
<perihan> now should I also restart computer
<perihan> I just checked startup menu
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: when you right click on the bar, choose add panel > panel
<perihan> and I saw nothing change in wine
<sgodsell> no need to restart the computer
<perihan> but the link of virus  program is still there
<sgodsell> wine your_windows_program.exe
<perihan> Yeah I know
<perihan> this virus could not affect linux
<sgodsell> perihan, on your desktop?
<helpthisnoobie> it added a panel above the one i already have
<sgodsell> virus?
<Kalamarencu> hello anyone knows what MSI Interrupt stands for here? [291086.304789] 0000:02:00.0: eth0: MSI interrupt test failed!
<Kalamarencu> [291086.304836] 0000:02:00.0: eth0: MSI interrupt test failed, using legacy interrupt.
<Kalamarencu> [291086.306596] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<sgodsell> did I miss something?
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: can you see minimized apps now?
<perihan> i just try to say that sometimes vine tries to open wine explorer and white exporer appear
<Kalamarencu> anyone knows why'd I get an error message fpr the MSI interrupt when trying to install the Network adapter?
<Coggz> sgodsell: yes, perihan has a virus in wine. He wants rid of it.
<helpthisnoobie> i can minimize but they dont appear in either panel
<Coggz> Kalamarencu: is your device made by MSI?
<sgodsell> well then for sure kill .wine
<Coggz> helpthisnoobie: ok...
<perihan> I cannot unistall wine and I cannot get rid of this virus
<Coggz> remove that panel then helpthisnoobie
<perihan> how can i kill wine
<engineer> killall wine
<Kalamarencu> Coggz, no it is an Intel Pro 1000 PT network adapter
<helpthisnoobie> ok i removed it
<perihan> i deleted .wine folder
<sgodsell> well you just killed .wine right
<Coggz> Kalamarencu: ah
<perihan> ok but nothing change
<sgodsell> but that is your windows run and install environment
<sgodsell> if it is a windows virus then it can't do anything now
<Coggz> perihan: delete the .wine, then uninstall completely win with synaptic
<Coggz> perihan: if in doubt...
<perihan> Coggzy : ok unistall wine again
<perihan> Coggz: i unistalled wine again
<cpk1> can you use the kontact calender to do things like put in your class scedule and stuff? so I guess in other words a weekly recurring schedule
<cpk1> yes, you can =)
#kubuntu 2008-07-23
<Coggz> bye all....
<HardDrago> bye coggz
<Coggz> it is midnight in england and I need sleep...
<Coggz> cya
<hdevalence> so my sound just stopped working.
<hdevalence> and it's rather strange
<hdevalence> when I try to run speaker-test I get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave \n Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy"
<posingaspopular> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<posingaspopular> hmm no easy way to edit them?
<posingaspopular> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<posingaspopular> groovy, party on #kubuntu
<histo> Oh its crazy in hurrr
<sgodsell> also if you don't mind beta.   You can also use openoffice 3 now
<sgodsell> for pdfs
<histo> yay and docx
<sgodsell> yes
<sgodsell> oo3 is very nice
<posingaspopular> thanks sgodsell, the official release is in december am i correct?
<sgodsell> I forget when it is released, but you can go to the website to find out
<nusakan> Hello. Could someone with more expertise help me to get my laptop to recognize my new external hard drive?
<sgodsell> But I am using the beta right now, and I really like it.  Also it is stable for me
<histo> nusakan: is it usb?
<nusakan> yes
<nusakan> it's usb
<histo> Okay just plug it in and check lsusb
<nusakan> I need to emphasise how little I know what I'm doing. To "check Isusb", is that something you do on a command line, or...
<posingaspopular> nusakan: yes open up konsole
<posingaspopular> and type 'lsusb'
<nusakan> it says 'comand not found'
<sgodsell> sudo lsusb
<nusakan> no, thats not it either
<sgodsell> oh wait path
<nusakan> ?
<sgodsell> su -l
<sgodsell> then lsusb
<sgodsell> or you could su -l -c lsusb
<nusakan> it says unknown id
<sgodsell> what does dmesg say?
<sgodsell> the end of the log
<sgodsell> dmesg | tail -n 10
<nusakan> Unknown id: isusb
<sgodsell> nusakan, that is what dmesg stated?
<nusakan> yes, if dmesg is the response, then yes
<sgodsell> use  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<eigenvalue> Hello. has someone encountered Problems with Kaffeine & xv (xvideo with xine) & the recent Nvidia driver ("nvidia-glx-new") & the Nvidia 8xxx series? I get blueish colors instead of skin-colors, when i start a video. I could use some help with that.
<nusakan> Ok. Now what?
<nusakan> It's http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29443/
<sgodsell> well what is the url that it
<sgodsell> ok
<sgodsell> nusakan, well first of all it is   lsusb  not  isusb
<nusakan> Is that a capital i or the vertical line, or what?
<sgodsell> and if you wanted to use su with a command then you need to have -c command
<sgodsell> Capital I?
<sgodsell> type in
<sgodsell> su -l -c lsusb
<sgodsell> l  - for the letter L
<sgodsell> lowercase l
<nusakan> the same for lsusb? l is an L?
<sgodsell> yes
<sgodsell> list usb
<sgodsell> ls
<nusakan> dmesg "su: Authentication failure"
<nusakan> "Sorry."
<sgodsell> sudo lsusb
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29445/
<sgodsell> okay unplug your hard drive for 7 seconds then plug it in
<sgodsell> then paste the results of
<sgodsell> sudo dmesg
<sgodsell> the last 20 lines will do
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29446/
<sgodsell> hmmm, I see you have an unknown partition problem
<bastard> whens 4.1 coming out?
<sgodsell> partition table
<sgodsell> is this drive formated nusakan
<sgodsell> ?
<nusakan> I don't think so, I don't know how to do that
<sgodsell> [ 4083.508000]  sdb: unknown partition table
<sgodsell> okay well then you have to format it
<sgodsell> well partition it and then format it
<Dragnslcr> amdpengun- http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
<nusakan> Ok, should I look that up on Google?
<sgodsell> well you have to decide if you are going to make it one big partition or multiple partitions?
<nusakan> Or is it something simple that you can just tell me?
<nusakan> what are the advantages?
<sgodsell> well what are you using this drive for backup?
<sgodsell> if backup then, just make it one big partition then
<nusakan> Yes. So, Open Office documents, maybe a few songs, a few movies. But yeah just backup i think
<sgodsell> is it going to used on windows boxes as well?
<nusakan> Probably
<nusakan> Possibly
<sgodsell> okay then make 2 partitions.  1 for ntfs and one for linux
<sgodsell> like ext3
<nusakan> Wait, will I not be able to open in Windows things ive saved in linux?
<nusakan> and what's ntfs?
<cucumber_> ok I'm new to kde been using gnome for a while any kde way to make a single user PC log in with the only user name at boot?
<sgodsell> oh linux can read and write ntfs as well
<cucumber_> on gnome I would use the session manager to set these options
<sgodsell> nusakan, ntfs is for windows file system
<sgodsell> like 2000, 2003, XP and vista use it
<nusakan> Ok.
<Dragnslcr> And NT
<Dragnslcr> Hence the name
<nusakan> fs is file system?
<nonewmsgs> how do you mount a bin/cue combo?
<sgodsell> NT is that still around  ;-)
<Dragnslcr> Yes, fs usually stands for file system
<nusakan> was that the one with a bull for a logo?
<sgodsell> but I was referring to the NT os  ;-)
<sgodsell> like NT 3.51,  NT 4
<sgodsell> brings back memories
<Dragnslcr> Technically yes, since 2000/XP/Vista are all versions of NT
<nusakan> So will i have to save things to more than one place?
<Dragnslcr> You mean files that you want both Windows and Ubuntu to be able to access?
<sgodsell> well nusakan there is another option you could make the whole thing ntfs
<nusakan> What would be the disadvantage to that?
<sgodsell> because linux can read or write to ntfs
<sgodsell> ntfs-3g
<Dragnslcr> I think Linux's ntfs drivers are 100% now, but I'm not entirely certain of that
<sgodsell> they are
<Dragnslcr> I believe you can get ext3 drivers for Windows as well
<sgodsell> just format it in linux.  Don't let vista format it
<sgodsell> you can do that as well
<sgodsell> but then you need to install the drivers on every windows box
<sgodsell> it really is up to you nusakan.  How you want to do things
<Dragnslcr> If Windows is running on a different computer, you would use Samba anyway
<sgodsell> Dragnslcr, he wants to take a usb drive around the place for backup
<nusakan> Really? Maybe I don't need the ntfs partition then. See the only reason I would use it with a windows box would be if my laptop crashed and I needed a file I had backed up.
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<nusakan> I got this in preparation for leaving for college
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, if it's a USB thumb drive, ntfs would probably be best
<sgodsell> well in that case format anyway you want then  ;-)
<nusakan> ?
<sgodsell> I think it is a 250gig drive
<sgodsell> is that right nusakan ?
 * sgodsell wishes they would come out with a 250 thumb drive
<nusakan> It's not a thumb drive it's an external. I don't know if that makes a difference
<sgodsell> no it doesn't
<nusakan> Then how should I format it?
<ironman_> hi f@lks
<sgodsell> hi ironman_
<nusakan> I mean, yeah it's 250 gigs
<nusakan> Why does that matter?
<Dragnslcr> Do you plan on using it frequently for copying files between computers, or is it just a backup?
<nusakan> Probably just backup
<sgodsell> nusakan, you decide how you want it.   I know what I would do.  Since it is holding data.  I would also format it with an encrypted filesystem (luks)
<sgodsell> but then again windows would have a problem with that
<sgodsell> unless you go with truecrypt
<nusakan> Hmm. I like secrecy
<nusakan> See, I don't know what any of this means
<nusakan> does that mean it will be password protected or what?
<Dragnslcr> If it's primarily backup for an Ubuntu computer, I'd make it ext3
<sgodsell> yes it does
<Dragnslcr> If you need to recover stuff from it to a Windows box, you can always use an Ubuntu LiveCD
<nusakan> To put ubuntu on the windows box?
<sgodsell> Dragnslcr, yeah have it boot off the 250 hard drive.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you could even partition the USB drive and do a full Ubuntu install to it
<sgodsell> no nusakan have ubuntu installed on a partition on the usb
<sgodsell> drive
<Dragnslcr> Not all computers can boot from a USB device though
<sgodsell> that is true
<Dragnslcr> Though you could still use a LiveCD and read everything from it
<sgodsell> it really depends on how old the systems are ?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, most, if not all, current motherboards can boot from USB
<nusakan> This would be in case I can't get to a linux box to recover my files?
<Dragnslcr> Motherboards that are a couple years old might not
<sgodsell> so have 2 partitons.  1 windows with a livecd image and another partiton that would boot to ubuntu directly (usb booting)
<sgodsell> therefore all angles are covered
<getBoa> Is anybody here running kubuntu on laptop ? I d like configure the FN key and the Volume... any idea ?
<Dragnslcr> No, your 2 partitions would be just like an internal drive, / and /home
<Dragnslcr> Well, and a swap partition
<Dragnslcr> So I guess 3
<sgodsell> sure
<nusakan> I guess I need to find my livecd. Where would I put my files then?
<SebNaitsabes> if I remember correctly  Outlook can just have it's settings imported into Thunderbird  when both are running on Windows.  however what I am wondering is if I can get the settings from Outlook running in Windows into  Thunderbird  running in Ubuntu,  without  having to say  first install Thunderbird  into Windows and then copy the relivant setting files over to the one in Ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> also if I remember correctlly Outlook has it's own settings for each user, like Thunderbird has profiles
<sgodsell> on the main linux partition
<nusakan> ok. How do I do this?
<Dragnslcr> You'd want to do your backups to /home/yourusername/backups
<Dragnslcr> Or whatever directory you want under /home/username
<Dragnslcr> In general, you want a separate partition for /home
<nusakan> How do I format it?
<Dragnslcr> That way if you have system problems, you can reinstall to the / partition without losing user data
<sgodsell> I have to go
<sgodsell> take care everyone
<nusakan> Thank you so much
<sgodsell> sorry to leave you nusakan
<nusakan> No, thank you for all your help
<sgodsell> but Dragnslcr looks like he can help you
<sgodsell> take care
<nusakan> allright
<Dragnslcr> Meh?
<nusakan> So how do I format it? And will I need my livecd handy?
<Dragnslcr> If you're already running Ubuntu, no
<Dragnslcr> Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<Blah332> Hello
<nusakan> KDE, although Gnome is still on here I think
<Blah332> i have a huge problem... i have no upload.....
<Sydero> GNOME SUCKS!
<Sydero> :D
<Blah332> i ran my speed test on http://www.auditmypc.com/speedtest.asp and speedtest.net both of them report no upload....
<Dragnslcr> You can use QtParted or gparted to format the drive
<Sydero> probably a firewall rule
<Blah332> and i cant open gmail....
<Blah332> i have no firewall?
<Blah332> and if i boot into windows everything works fine....
<nusakan> installing QtParted now
<Blah332> any idea?
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- you'll want three partitions, one ext3 of about 20 GB, one swap of about 2-4 GB (depending on how much memory you have), and the rest as an ext3
<Sydero> Why does Ubuntu use ext3, when ReiserFS is usually faster?
<nusakan> How many gigs will that give me for files? its 250GB in total
<Blah332> please help me...
<nusakan> is my external sda or sdb?
<nusakan> never mind
<Blah332> sdb
<nusakan> ok
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- you'll probably have about 220 GB on the /home partition
<Dragnslcr> Maybe less. I don't feel like doing the hard drive math
<nusakan> great
<nusakan> ok
<nusakan> i have the drive selected. What do I do?
<Dragnslcr> Actually, you don't really need to do the partitioning now. You can do it when you install Kubuntu to the drive
<nusakan> How do I do that?
<Dragnslcr> It'll ask you
<nusakan> Oh, and I don't have the newest version of ubuntu on here, is that a problem?
<getBoa> Ive installed some applications by apt-get but the the icons on menu does not appear... why ? running on kde 4
<Blah332> hello???
<Dragnslcr> Nope, but you'll probably want an 8.04.1 CD to install to the USB drive
<asobi> is there a way to retrieve typed characters in konsole?
<Sydero> hi
<nusakan> So I do need a CD to do this?
<Sydero> yes
<Sydero> press the up arrow
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you'll want an install CD
<facker> what when did the last non alpha version of kubuntu released?
<asobi> when it was hidden
<asobi> like a password
<asobi> which was not echoed
<Dragnslcr> facker- 8.04 was released in April (hence the 04)
<Dragnslcr> facker- I believe 8.04.1 was released this month
<nusakan> Do I need to go out and get one, or use the one that came with my laptop, or what?
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- you probably want a new one
<nusakan> Wait why am I putting those other partitions on again? Do I really need them?
<Sydero> the installer does it automatically
<Sydero> yes it's recommended that you have a separate partition for swap for some reason
<Sydero> I guess to reduce fragmentation or something
<nusakan> So, I can't just use this the same way I would a jump drive? I have to have an OS on it?
<Dragnslcr> The swap file system is optimized for swap space
<Sydero> sure sure
<Dragnslcr> Linux generally doesn't use a swap file the way Windows does
<Sydero> windows doesn't really use a pagefile
<Sydero> unless an app requires it
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- you can use it as just a plain drive if you want. If you do a full install, though, you can use it to boot Kubuntu on another machine
<Dragnslcr> Sydero- um, huh?
<Sydero> nvm
<nusakan> Hmm. That could be an advantage. Would it have all my programs and such?
<Dragnslcr> No, it would be an entirely separate installation
<nusakan> But i could put whatever programs i wanted on it
<Dragnslcr> You might be able to set it up so that instead of installing Kubuntu to that drive, you do something like rsync your entire internal drive to it
<Dragnslcr> Not entirely sure how well that would work out
<Dragnslcr> I guess it depends on how much you want to play with it
<Dragnslcr> If it's just a backup drive, the simplest thing is to just make a single ext3 partition on it
<Dragnslcr> Then worry about recovering files from it with a Windows box later if you need to
<nusakan> Could I use it as a plain drive until I find a new ubuntu CD, then reformat it?
<Dragnslcr> Sure
<Dragnslcr> You can repartition and reformat a drive as many times as you want
<Dragnslcr> Just be aware that you'll lose everything on it when you do
<nusakan> I can just temporarily save it to my laptop.
<nusakan> Actually it will all probably be on my laptop already
<nusakan> So, where do I find a new Ubuntu CD?
<Dragnslcr> It sounds like you're pretty new to all of this, so simpler might be better for now
<Sydero> ubuntu.org?
<Dragnslcr> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<nusakan> Ok thanks
<nusakan> alright i think ive formated it
<nusakan> how do i get to it?
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to enable from there
<nusakan> make the type ext3?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it should be detected as ext3
<nusakan> Mount point?
<nusakan> What do I make the mount point?
<Dragnslcr> Usually something in /media
<Dragnslcr> You can name it whatever you'd like, maybe /media/backups
<Sydero> it can be anywhere you want
<nusakan> I made it /media/JustinCase
<Dragnslcr> Heh, that'll work
<nusakan> Device: by name?
<nusakan> Does that mean I name it there?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think you need to do anything for the advanced settings
<Dragnslcr> oh
<Dragnslcr> Is there anything in the UUID box?
<nusakan> It's not selected
<nusakan> Should I select it?
<Dragnslcr> You can probably leave it as by name for now
<nusakan> Can I name it anything
<nusakan> ?
<Dragnslcr> Should be something /dev/sdb1
<Dragnslcr> No, it has to be the /dev entry for it
<nusakan> Does it need to match the mount point?
<Dragnslcr> No, it isn't the mount point
<Dragnslcr> It's the /dev entry
<Dragnslcr> Probably /dev/sdb1
<Dragnslcr> It should have been autodetected though
<nusakan> so try /dev/sdb1
<nusakan> ?
<Dragnslcr> It should have already been listed
<nusakan> It was <device>
<Dragnslcr> Are you trying to create it through System Settings?
<nusakan> I thought I already formated it
<nusakan> Im in system settings now
<Dragnslcr> If you formatted it, try unplugging it and plugging it back in
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu should autodetect it
<nusakan> Where will it show up? The mount point?
<Dragnslcr> Should put an icon on your desktop, too
<nusakan> Where will it be?
<Dragnslcr> It'll probably mount to /media/sdb1 or something
<Dragnslcr> Definitely something in /media
<nusakan> No icon
<nusakan> it has the folder i made for a mount point, is that it?
<Dragnslcr> Nope
<nusakan> oops, i think i might not have formatted it right, hang on
<nusakan> I didn't click "commit" before. Duurrr
<Dragnslcr> That'll do it
<nusakan> Ok I did that, then unplugged it and plugged it back in. Still don't see anything
<ubuntu_> when i try to install kubuntu it doesn shows me the partitions i have made but only shows one partition .. that is the hardisk. now i used qtparted and it gave the following msg. whats wrong any help? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo qtparted    Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- try check System Settings -> Disks again, see if it's listed
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr:  the partitions are show in disk mounting area
<ubuntu_> shown
<nusakan> it has the mount point as /proc. Should I make it that folder i made?
<Dragnslcr> Hm, /proc is weird
<Dragnslcr> Are you sure it's that disk? Right model and size?
<nusakan> I think so
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr:  i think there migt be a problem with my hd. how can i check
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr:  the hd. or partitions
<nusakan> can't i just change the mount point?
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- if you're sure it's the right drive, sure
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- what does it say under Device?
<nusakan> 1 Partition 232.9 Gb
<nusakan> Which I think is what I did
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr:  the hd. or partitions
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr:  i think there migt be a problem with my hd. how can i check
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- in the Device column
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- should start with /dev
<nusakan> proc
<Dragnslcr> Thought you said that was the mount point
<nusakan> the mount point is /proc
<nusakan> the type is proc
<Dragnslcr> So what's in the Device column?
<nusakan> and the device is proc
<Dragnslcr> Um
<Dragnslcr> Go back to QtParted and have it scan for disks
<Dragnslcr> Make sure it's really there
<posingaspopular> why cant you do this using fdisk -l and fstab?
<ubuntu_> are you talking to me
<ubuntu_> ?
<nusakan> must have forgotten to say the type of partition. Reformatting now...
<tomahasamoot> but apt manager says I don't have rt installed
<tomahasamoot> what's up w/ that?
<nusakan> It's gone
<nusakan> from system settings
<tomahasamoot> what's gone from system settings?
<nusakan> the drive, and it's gone from qtparted and it's making noises
<Dragnslcr> nusakan- did qtparted finish?
<Dragnslcr> It may still be formatting
<nusakan> i think so
<nusakan> i thought it did
<nusakan> should i unplug and reformat?
<nusakan> qtparted is closed and it is still making noises
<nusakan> will i mess it up unplugging it?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno
<Dragnslcr> Probably won't do any physical damage, and it's not like you have to worry about losing data from it
<nusakan> ok
<nusakan> you don't think it's overheating, do you?
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think a USB drive would have an overheating problem
<nusakan> Well, for whatever reason, even after un/plugging QtParted still can't see it
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<nusakan> Did I break it somehow?
<Dragnslcr> I don't have much experience with external drives, so I'm not quite sure what the problem would be
<Dragnslcr> Whenever I plug in a thumb drive, Kubuntu detects it automatically
<nusakan> you think restarting my computer might help?
<Dragnslcr> You can try
<mano> first time using kubuntu hardy i can not navegate with konkeror ??
<nusakan> Dragonslcr, are you still there?
<ubuntu_> any good  harddisk diagnostic and repairing tool in repos?
<Dr_willis> what filesystem are you trying to fix?
<epimeth> anybody use kftpgrabber?  I think it doesn't accept usernames with an @ symbol
<genii> epimeth: I'm pretty sure that would be an invalid username anyhow
<epimeth> genii: its valid... worked for me in windows
<Dr_willis> that proves its valid... :)
 * genii almost dies laughing
<Dr_willis> valid but very very very weird?
<nusakan> I am trying to format an external hard drive. I was working on it before, and I've managed to get qtparted to tell me that it can't make a new partition table for it. What do I do?
<Dr_willis> could use dd to zero the drive.. and try to reparttiin it
<epimeth> its yahoo... they force you to use the username is <your yahoo username>@<your domain>
<nusakan> dd?
<epimeth> and yahoo uses linux servers so you can't blame it on windows :-p
<ezequiel> i need some help
<nusakan> What is dd
<epimeth> !help | ezequiel
<ubottu> ezequiel: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<epimeth> !ask | ezequiel
<ubottu> ezequiel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ezequiel> ok
<ezequiel> how can i use my ipod in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> err.. that would be an email address...    ...
<epimeth> ezequiel: you plug it in....
<epimeth> Dr_willis: thats not actually an email address
<Dr_willis> im still trying to figure out what ftp grabber is grabbing from yahoo...
<genii> nusakan: It sort of means DiskDupe     you can make an exact copy of something like a hard drive to another hard drive or to a file, or the other way round (the usual use)
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  ive learned to avoude Yahoo. :)
<ezequiel> yes
<ubuntu_> any good harddisk diagnostic and repairing too in repos?
<Dr_willis> what filesystem are you trying to fix? ubuntu_
<epimeth> Dr_willis: yea... weren't you in on the conversation (me venting) on sunday?
<epimeth> ezequiel: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  been busy with the wife.. listening to her rant..
<genii> nusakan: If you put in konqueror the URL  man:/dd     it will tell you a bit about how to use it
<Dr_willis> Yahoo manages to buy up these other companeis/tools i use.. and ruin them
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii> Dr_willis: Computer Associates used to do that to me
<ezequiel> Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> using 'dd' to zero out a hard drive is a little extreme. it will whipe all data and all partition information.
<genii> nusakan: I do not assist in private message, only in public channel.
<Dr_willis> genii,  Last i looked Yahoo is still saying my 'lifetime upgrades to musicmatchjukebox' is being 'worked on' :) since they bought the company.. but they still push  me info on buying it again. :P
<nusakan> No, that's fine. There's no data on it. I'm just trying to format it so I can use it. It's brand-new.
<Dr_willis> This is a normal ide/sata drive? Weird that you cant partition/format it witgh the normal gparted or other tools
<ubuntu_> any good harddisk diagnostic and repairing too in repos?
<ezequiel> how can i use my ipod in ubuntu
<genii> nusakan: But to answer, no the normal use is not for something like to wipe a disk. Although it can be used for that with something like   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1    (if sda1 was the partition)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,   for the 3rd time what filesystem are you trying to fix?
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis:  i have ext3 and fat32       (i didnt saw your msg. coz it didnt had my nick in it)
<genii> nusakan: For formatting just use something like    sudo mkfs.fstype /dev/diskname         eg:   mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis:  i have hitachi
<genii> sudo in front of that last example there
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  theres the standard fsck command that can check both those filesystems.
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis:  whats that
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  the standard 'file system check' command thats in every linux disrto out just about.
<Dr_willis>   fsck.ext3      fsck.msdos     fsck.vfat
<Dr_willis> try 'fsck <tab> <tab> ' to see all the filesystems fsck can check.
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis:  hm. ok
<Dr_willis> !fsck
<Dr_willis> Hmm the bot is asleep? :(
<epimeth> ezequiel: I don't know what gnome apps are installed for ipod use... you should ask in #ubuntu
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<genii> ubottu awaken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awaken
<genii> Hmm
<epimeth> ezequiel: this is the help channel for kubuntu, not ubuntu
<epimeth> Dr_willis: ahahaha... I'm an idiot... I put in the wrong username.  I don't know if it works in kftpgrabber, but konqui and dolphin work all right
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29474/
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  :) 'pebkac'
<genii> nusakan: Does /dev/sdb exist?
<epimeth> Dr_willis: eye dee ten kay
<nusakan> qtparted can see it, it just can't reformat it
<nusakan> Also, if anything i say doesn't make sense, it's because i don't know what im talking about
<genii> nusakan: Try /dev/urandom   instead of /dev/zero        If you really wanted to wipe it before formatting it.
<genii> nusakan: Although just formatting it should be fine
<nusakan> I think i did something wrong before. I hope by wiping it I hope to solve the problem
<nusakan> i cant format it, because of... whatever it is i did
<genii> nusakan: PErhaps your drive is going?
<nusakan> going?
<genii> nusakan: Because the "Input/output error" of your paste indicates something hardware possibly
<genii> nusakan: eg: Going bad, failing, crashing, etc
<epimeth> nusakan: have you tried a low level format?
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks
<nusakan> I just got it today! I can't have broken it just putting it together right?
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  err.. you did 'partion' the drive in to 1 or more partition? then try to format the partitions?
 * Dr_willis goes back to disk drive basics. :)
<nusakan> They don't show up
<nusakan> what's a low level format?
<genii> Maybe you had something like a usb stick in that it thinks is still there as sdb. Or that it displaced the drive that used to be sdb previously to some other designation
<Dr_willis> with gparted, one normally would partition the drive. hit apply, then gparted should rescan, and show the new partitions. its possible a reboot may be needed to make them show up
<nusakan> so maybe put it in another usb port?
<Dr_willis> or  you could use the old fashioned command line and fdisk, and format the drive that way and perhaps see any error messages, or info in the 'dmesg' command output
<epimeth> nusakan: "formatting" means erasing the table of contents and rebuilding it.  it doesn't actually erase data on the drive.  a low level format writes either all 0s or random gibberish to the entire drive, thus fixing many common ailments (like bad sectors)
<genii> Using w to exit fdisk also works to refresh the partition info
<nusakan> how do I do a low level format?
<Dr_willis> genii,  ive seen a FEW machines/cases wher ive had to reboot..  old  drive/ide controller i think. havent had to do it in ages. :)
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  you most likely do NOT need todo a 'low level format' thats a last ditch  thing to try
<genii> nusakan: I recommend also Dr_willis' recommendation of closing gparted and using command line with some assistance from here
<Dr_willis> nusakan, this is a external usb hard drive? you just want a single partition on it? or somthing more complex?
<nusakan> for now, single partition
<nusakan> ive got konsole open
<Dr_willis> whats the device of the disk?
<genii> nusakan: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Dr_willis> sda sdb sdc?  (be sure you got the right disk)
<genii> Dr_willis: sdb
<Dr_willis> are you REALLY REALLY sure its sdb? :)
<Dr_willis> 'final answer' ?
<nusakan> how do i make sure?
<nusakan> pretty sure sdb
<genii> Dr_willis: (from previous)Maybe you had something like a usb stick in that it thinks is still there as sdb. Or that it displaced the drive that used to be sdb previously to some other designation
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l' may give some good info.
<Dr_willis> my fdisk -l shows info on all disks.. for example i KNOW my usb drive is  a specific size.. so i see the info
<Dr_willis> Disk /dev/sdb: 2029 MB, 2029518848 bytes
<Dr_willis> so i know its sdb. :)
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29479/
<genii> nusakan: the -l is a - then a little L
<Dr_willis> if you cant get any better info from 'sudo fdisk -l' then that.. you got issues. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> how do you use scp to transfer an entire directory, rather than trying to zip the directory, send it, then unzip it?
<Dr_willis> l as in ls as in LiSt
<Dr_willis> bdizzle,  i think it can use the same options as cp.. so the -r or -R shoudl work.. but i rarely use scp
<bdizzle> ok
<epimeth> bdizzle: scp -r user@host:/path/to/dirname user@host:/path/to/otherdirname/
<nusakan> so "my fdisk -l"?
<genii> nusakan: JUST:     sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  my?  where did that come from... 'sudo fdisk -l'
<genii> nusakan: When in doubt copy and paste from here
<Dr_willis> install pastebinit also. :) then ya can do a 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<Dr_willis> my fdisk output -> http://pastebin.com/f722e50cc
<Dr_willis> :)
<khaije1> i need a gui for a vm i'm building, what is the best way? i probably won't use it most of the time
<khaije1> i was thinking fluxbox?
 * genii hisses at Dr_willis' HTFS partition
<genii> *NTFS
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29482/
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<epimeth> Dr_willis: pastebinit?  awesome... totally installing that!
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  :)
<genii> nusakan: According to that you don't have an sdb
<genii> nusakan: Only 6 partitions on sda
<nusakan> sssoooo...
<epimeth> niiiice!!! I didn't know pastebinit existed :-)
<genii> epimeth: I find your enthusiasm for pastebinit totally amusing :)
<epimeth> genii: I'm glad you appreciate it
<nusakan> guys?
<genii> nusakan: You have 1 or 2 hard drives in your computer?
 * genii suspects hard drive failure
<nusakan> Uh... 1? I think?
<genii> nusakan: Ok. So to try clarifying:   drive1 =sda   drive2=sdb Drive3=sdc   and so on   drive1partition1=sda1 drive2partition5=sdb5   and so on
<nusakan> ok
<genii> nusakan: What exactly is the problem in the beginning that lead you to think something needed to be done?
<genii> (wiping or formatting or such)
<nusakan> well I wanted to use my new external hard drive
<nusakan> so i tried to format it
<nusakan> but kubuntu still wouldn't recognize it
<genii> nusakan: OK.Do you recall the command or procedure you used, at least somewhat?
<nusakan> and then i couldn't even reformat it
<nusakan> sort of
<nusakan> i was formating it with qtparted a 1 big ext3 partition
<nusakan> and i *might* have unplugged it while it was still working or something
<genii> nusakan: OK. Is it a USB or Firewire ?
<nusakan> usb
<genii> nusakan: OK. Unplug it from the computer but leave it powered on. Then turn the drive off. Plug back into computer. Turn it on. Wait maybe 30 seconds then pastebin rsults of command: dmesg|tail
<genii> nusakan: The | in the command is pipe symbol usually above Enter key
<abwhostw> hi
<nusakan> it doesn't have it's own power source
<abwhostw> can anyone help me about kthe operator system linux
<abwhostw> kubuntu
<nusakan> just unplug the usb?
<genii> nusakan: Then unplug, wait 30 secs, replug. Then the command
<ironman_> what is the prob abwhostw
<abwhostw> I want to make my desktop like as server
<ironman_> so ??
<abwhostw> and the linux is complicate
<ironman_> dont u know how to configure ur desktop?
<abwhostw> no
<abwhostw> how cuz I first time using linux
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29486/
<abwhostw> before I have only windows server
<genii> abwhostw: Kubuntu is not the ideal platform to run as a server. Most servers do not have a local user which is at keyboard and using machine this way but instead are accessed only by other machines remotely getting web pages or so.
<genii> nusakan: Reading
<epimeth> abwhostw: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<genii> nusakan: Looks like your drive is kaput, sorry to say
<nusakan> I broke it?
<abwhostw> ok I have the Cd of the server ubuntu
<abwhostw> but is not work with my pc
<genii> nusakan: That is my best guess, yes.
<genii> nusakan: To make sure, perhaps reboot with the drive plugged in. Then return here and pastebin the entire results of command: dmesg for examination
<epimeth> abwhostw: what do you mean?  and what is your native language, you might find it easier speaking to people who can speak it
<nusakan> Do you think it was when i put it in the enclosure, or formating it, or overheating, or just a defective product?
<abwhostw> Arabic
<genii> nusakan: Probably during either overheating or just defective
<epimeth> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> umm
 * genii smacks epimeth
 * epimeth is properly shamed
<nusakan> well, i might have a warranty on it. Ill go ahead and try rebooting then dmesg
<abwhostw> man
<nusakan> back in a minute
<abwhostw> I don't want arabic support
<abwhostw> I want one tell me in english
<epimeth> abwhostw: okay... so what is the problem?  you can't install kubuntu?
<abwhostw> I all ready install
<abwhostw> I gone explain to u
<epimeth> abwhostw: so read the link I sent you. it will teach you everything you need to know about configuring an ubuntu server
<abwhostw> I have the kubuntu all ready installed on my pc how can I make that server
<abwhostw> I know
<posingaspopular> abwhostw: what kind of server
<posingaspopular> what do you want to do with the files?
<genii> abwhostw: What kind of serving did you have in mind?
<abwhostw> linux
<helpthisnoobie> once again i need help
<posingaspopular> do you want to host music, do you want to run a website, etc.
<helpthisnoobie> i've been searching to no avail
<abwhostw> I want kubunt for web hosting
<posingaspopular> okay
<posingaspopular> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in hardy
<posingaspopular> ...
<genii> apache2 ;)
<posingaspopular> helpthisnoobie: ask away
<posingaspopular> !info apache2
<helpthisnoobie> everytime i minimize a window, it is no longer shown in the task bar
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<epimeth> abwhostw: then if you scroll down a bit on the page I sent you you will see this link for "Web Servers" : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<Sydero> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sydero> !hackin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackin
<Sydero> !hackin
<Sydero> !hacking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacking
<epimeth> Sydero: who was that for?
<Sydero> !tripwire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tripwire
<abwhostw> man i want to install let help me
<genii> abwhostw: I would suggest instead of separately installing packages to support the webserver, instead to install package called tasksel      Then issue in a console: sudo tasksel           then choose the LAMP server to install
<helpthisnoobie> also I accidently removed so some applets from the task bar I dont know how to get them back
<Sydero> you removed the task manaer
<Sydero> manager
<Sydero> add it back
<harpreet> abwhostw what you want to install?
<abwhostw> web server
<bazhang> helpthisnoobie, right click add
<harpreet> abwhostw: apache!
<abwhostw> I have all ready server with data center and I pay money
<harpreet> abwhostw: !apache
<abwhostw> I don't want to pay every month 340 $
<genii> abwhostw: Please pay attention to my last remark to you then
<harpreet> set up apache
<helpthisnoobie> the network icon, the batterry icon, and wallet icon were all together but i dont know how to get them back
<genii> harpreet: It's better to tasksel and do LAMP   otherwise need to install php mysql and on and on for support separately each time
<harpreet> abwhostw: genii is right u can install LAMP
<abwhostw> how to install
<genii> <sigh>
<posingaspopular> abwhostw: to install software in ubuntu
<harpreet> abwhostw: go to synaptec package manager and install there
<posingaspopular> yea..
<posingaspopular> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<posingaspopular> ah wrong factoid...
<Sydero> helpthisnoobie, just install all the widgets again
<abwhostw> give me the link of the lamp
<genii> abwhostw: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install tasksel             When you do that, select LAMP Server or LAMP Install    from the list
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genii> There is no "ubuntu-server" metapackage.
<Sydero> duh
<Sydero> there are many types of servers
<helpthisnoobie> so they are called widgets
<Dr_willis> we want to serve up Ubuntus! :)
<genii> Sydero: He wants some generalised to replace his apparently inadequate hosted boxes
<Sydero> instead of installing ubuntu
<helpthisnoobie> under 'add applets' or wat
<Sydero> find a custom generalized server build
<Sydero> yeah
<Sydero> wait
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> right click task bar
 * genii gets some more Advil
<Sydero> or just figure out what you need
<Sydero> and use adept
<nusakan> Hey guys
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29490/
<Dr_willis> custom generalized  :)
<helpthisnoobie> ok i get 'add applet to panel', 'add application to panel', 'remove from panel',
<Sydero> add applet
<Sydero> oh and virtualize everything while you're at it :P
<genii> abwhostw: After you install tasksel    you need to run it, I omitteed this by accident on the last instruction.   To run it after install, issue:  sudo tasksel
<nusakan> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29490/
<abwhostw> how I did get it anything
<helpthisnoobie> i think i found it
<genii> nusakan: Is that your dmesg ?
<nusakan> yes
<Dr_willis> Not a good sign nusakan  --->     [  122.808000] sdb: Current: sense key: Medium Error [  122.808000]     Additional sense: Unrecovered read error [  122.808000] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<Sydero> or you could just nuke .kde helpthisnoobie and have everything back to normal :P
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  what have you done to the drive so far?
<nusakan> tried to format it
<Sydero> is it mounted?
<Dr_willis> nusakan,   you DID partition it first?
<helpthisnoobie> ok how how to i get my minimized windows to show in the task bar
<nusakan> yeah, ithink so. i tried to make it one big ext3
<Sydero> add the task manager applet
<Dr_willis> what does fdisk -l /dev/sdb say about it?
<helpthisnoobie> i think i got that too
<Dr_willis>  I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0, block 0 - is NOT a good sign. thats the very start of the drive.. where the imporntant MBR is at.
<Sydero> just add everything that looks right :P
<helpthisnoobie> man I should have just kept checking things.....I just new to this
<Sydero> maybe you mounted it wrong willis
<genii> abwhostw: I do not give assistance in private message only in public channel. I already have told you how to install what is the same as the server cd. This is in Konsole:   sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install tasksel                   after this done run:  sudo tasksel        then use arrow key to move up and down list and space to select. You want from the list Lamp Server. When selected then hit Tab key to move to OK at bottom of
<genii> screen. That is all needs doing to have same as installing the servercd
<abwhostw> i get
<genii> Hit Enter of course when "ok" is highlighted
<Sydero> screw Ubuntu do LFS
<Sydero> :D
<genii> Sydero: It's not actually all that complicated
<Sydero> I suppose
<Sydero> it just can get messy
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  it may be somthign weird with the usb cable/conector/adaptor. You might want to try plugging it directly into the sata/ide conector and repartioning/formating it that way.. or heck - try partition/formating it under windows, or with a live cd.
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29493/
<Sydero> or you didn't mount it right
<genii> nusakan: There is some utility to make a new mbr for a drive if it is messed up. Give me a minute
<Sydero> in windows yes
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  ya may want to look at the Outpyut you are pastebining.. :) you messed up the fdisk command again.  ya need a SPACE in there.
<genii> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_willis> nusakan,  fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Sydero> What's -l for?
<Dr_willis> List. :)
<nusakan> Dr_Willis check that pastebin
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<nusakan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29493/
<Dr_willis> thatx the same one... :)
<genii> nusakan: Put a space there after the -l
<Dr_willis> Install pastebinit with 'sudo apt-get instll pastebinit'
<Dr_willis> then use the command
<genii> nusakan: Also use sudo
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit '
<nusakan> did it
<nusakan> says default pastebin: http://paste.stgraber.org
<genii> nusakan: Managed to partition it?
<nusakan> no, did the pastebinit thing
<Dr_willis> Hmm try the command again. it should of gave  actual #
<nusakan> it doesnt
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f1b080104
<Dr_willis> It does here. :)
<genii> nusakan: Your URL just has blank page
<Dr_willis> xchat even can pipe the output  to the channel --->       /exec -o  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Dr_willis> be CAREFULL with /exec -o :)
<needhelp> err i can't play my dvd movies on kubuntu with kaffine.. keep saying something like the source cannot be read
<needhelp> !dvd
<nusakan> i think im just gonna try to get a replacement
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nusakan> Thanks for trying to help guys
<Dr_willis> Good luck... night all.
<needhelp> still won't work after i install libdvdcss2 :(
<genii> needhelp: Try also w32codecs libk3b2-extracodecs
<h2i> how do you get (diacritics | spanish characters) in (kde | kubuntu)
<genii> needhelp: Also non-free-codecs
<dreamor> Well I can't seem to get my ICH5 based audio to work? Anyone know of issues with this chipset?
<needhelp> libxine-extracodecs and ibk3b2-extracodecs same?
<genii> needhelp: Nope
<genii> dreamor: Isw it intel HDA?
<dreamor> YEs
<needhelp> do i need to do something after installing? the vlc or kaffine still can't play.. but i'm able to mount the disc and read the content
<needhelp> manual playing of the VOB file with vlc doesn't work
<genii> !intelhda | dreamor then perhaps try
<ubottu> dreamor then perhaps try: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> needhelp: kaffeine should play it. Did you have the player open during codec installs? If so close/reopen
<dreamor> Hmm sorry not intel-hda it's intel ICH5
<dreamor> the driver is snd_intel8x0
<needhelp> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x000023aa) <--
<genii> dreamor: Ah. No idea offhand in that case then
<needhelp> what does it mean?
<genii> needhelp: Probably one of the new encryptions then
<needhelp> something to do with region code?
<h2i> well that was easy
<genii> needhelp: No, not region code related
<h2i> just picked the spain basic layout
<genii> h2i: :)
<needhelp> hmm..so that's it i can't play dvds? :(
<genii> needhelp: Did you try an older one in there yet?
<needhelp> older dvds? i can try...
<genii> needhelp: Google tells me this error happens sometimes on 64bit
<needhelp> sorry what
<needhelp> what's 64bit??
<genii> needhelp: 64bit version of (k)ubuntu as opposed to 32 bit version
<genii> needhelp: Although also it seems you may be correct in region code guess also, some reports of this also
<genii> This from http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5229524
<genii> needhelp: After midnight here, i have to leave. Perhaps ask also in #ubuntu channel
<needhelp> yeah thanks!! i think its the region code.. i tried a *pirated* dvd and its playing
<rekusha> русские тут есть?
<needhelp> but this original dvd can't play ;p
<posingaspopular> needhelp: you ned to run the script...
<posingaspopular> one sec
<needhelp> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ? i've done that :(
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i use the linux write command over a network?
<needhelp> rsync or ftp ?
<toulouse> i'm assuming that wasnt towards me
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> really
<abwhostw> any one help me how to install
<needhelp> toulouse: write as in transfer file over a network?
<abwhostw> apache to my computer
<toulouse> write to chat over network
<toulouse> or wall will work
<toulouse> but i cant get it connect over my wifi
<toulouse> i tried sending a msg. but it said that user@hostname was not logged on
<toulouse> i know that's not true
<needhelp> the other party is using what os?
<toulouse> mac
<toulouse> well, i have both computers sitting here in front of me
<needhelp> ermmm what do u mean by write to chat? hehe just curious
<toulouse> 'write'
<toulouse> or 'wall'
<abwhostw> hello any body help me
<toulouse> they are commands
<CQ> morning... I would like a script to run before sleep or hibernate to unmount truecrypt volumes... do I need to stick something in an init state or do I need to stick it in /etc/acpi?
<abwhostw> hello
<abwhostw> hi
<h2i> any reason why i see Â¨í»³÷åíí¯¿Â¨ instead of russian characters?
<h2i> because i can type russian characters ¨дфао¨ but can´t see them in amarok
<abwhostw> hi
<abwhostw> any one can help me
<Ronaldo2> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<needhelp> !nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper
<Lenaud01> I am trying to use the imageflow in calibre and it says that API v 3.7 anyone??
<needhelp> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ransom> TEST
<ransom> nic
<ransom> my irc virginity popped
<posingaspopular> ..
<ransom> hello?
<ransom> ?
<needhelp> wow i'm having so much problem installing a simple flash plugin
<frodo> then dont install it
<needhelp> stucked.. keep saying md5 checksum mismatch..googled, tried many solutions still can't
<abwhostw> can any one help me how to install server on my computer to make web hosting
<nexes_> anyone know a good programming channel
<frodo> google it
<needhelp> how to get nspluginwrapper?
<Lenaud01> im on hardy and have newer versions is there a way to downgrade?
<Lenaud01> On linux you need pyqt4 >= 4.4.2 and sip >= 4.7.6 for it to work
<Honcho501> hello!
<Honcho501> ﻿ is anyone having problems with add/remove applications?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've enabled compiz-fusion (desktop effects), but i can't seem to load the desktop effects application.  any ideas?
<Honcho501> I am having the same issue fulat2k
<Tired_> Hi.  Is there a limit on how long the 8.04 64-bit live cd from shipit can be used?
<fulat2k> Honcho501: uh... i think it's the diff app.
<Tired_> I had it running just fine for about 10 days, but it suddenly ran out of space on the ram disk and everything crashed or froze....
<Honcho501> I get application not available when I try to install any new application from the list
<Tired_> 2GB of RAM, C2D processor, if that matters.
<Tired_> I"M WONDERING IF THAT"S NORMAL (and thus, if I should be looking to schedule a reboot for the kiosk once a week or something), or if I should be finding a problem.
<Tired_> ack
<Tired_> sorry
<Tired_> Am I in the wrong channel for Kubuntu 8.04 support?
<chalcedony> Tired_:
<chalcedony> people do sleep sometimes
<chalcedony> you could also ask in #ubuntu
<chalcedony> or #kubuntu-country whatver
<Tired_> Oh, ok.  Thank you.  :)
<Jucato> Tired_: you mean you were running the live cd 10 days straight without rebooting or shutting down?
<Tired_> Yes.
<carlosr> :O
<Tired_> It was fine for days, but suddenly it came up with low disk space notices, and then everything died.
<fulat2k> Tired_: wow.. i'm amazed you were able to use a livecd w/o rebooting for 10 days :)  that's a "stress" test right there :P
<Jucato> ok, here's the problem. normally, live cd's live in the ram when used. they don't make use of any hard disk. so naturally, in the course of 10 days, your ram will be used up
<Jucato> since RAM is also being used by programs and disk cache
<Jucato> maybe using a swap would help. but I think eventually it really will have no space left
<Tired_> Hmm.  Is there a way to use quotas to tell it not to use too much for that?  the system is just a web browsing kiosk
<Tired_> it doesn't have a hard drive
<Jucato> there probably is. but the problem is that, since it's a live cd, you will have to find a way to save settings in between crashes/reboots/shutdowns
<Tired_> no need...the default 8.04 live cd is just fine for my needs...i'm just trying to keep it from dying when i'm not around
<Tired_> seems to make it through 10 days...if i  reboot it while i'm around once a week or so, i should be ok, right?
<needhelp> this is driving me nuts.. installing flashplugin-nonfree keeps giving md5sum mismatch error.. i have no nspluginwrapper, and i've updated my apt-get..can anyone help me? :(
<needhelp> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<needhelp> i read that.. still md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Jucato> Tired_: sure. but 10 days is a bit arbitrary.. something might happen that could cause the system to eat up more memory before the 10 days are up
<kg-away> repo error?
<neko_> Hello all, I open new forum. in forum u can found movies, games, Linux games,Linux distro And many... Please come on :http://www.nekos.yoyo.pl/index.php
<nuxil> !lbrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lbrc
<nuxil> anyone got lbrc working ?
<nuxil> im trying to install it, but i only get errror when running ./setup build
<Jucato> neko_: do not spam
<nuxil> error: file 'uinputbridge' does not exist <-- is ther error i get..
<Tired_> Hmm.  maybe I'm looking at the wrong tool for the job, then.  there must be a decent web browser applicance live distro somewheres
<nuxil> but in my /dev/input uinput is listed
<Jucato> Tired_: well, you're definitely using the live cd for purposes beyond it's original intent :)
<Tired_> Thank you anyways, for the answers, the food for thought, and the killer distro.  :)
<tictric> Tired_: there's distros you can install on an usb stick
<Tired_> if everyone used linux for only what it was originally intended for, we'd all be pretty bored
<tictric> get yourself one with 4gb and off you go :)
<Tired_> that's a good idea...i have an 8GB SDHCccccc ard i could use easily
<Tired_> so i can save for a keyboard with a working shift key  :/
<tictric> google's your friend
<Jucato> you'll probably have better luck there since a USB stick is writeable
<Tired_> Cool.  I will look into that.  Thanks.  :)
<fulat2k> i'm getting python error when running desktop-effects-kde4... "ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/QtGui.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK15QSessionManager14discardCommandEv"
<fulat2k> any idea waht that is?
<_StefanS_> anyone having trouble with knetworkmanager in hardy (w/latest updates)
<jussi01> not I...
<_StefanS_> hmm wierd
<_StefanS_> gears just keep spinning
<_StefanS_> I wonder if dbus or hal is making some fuss
<cody> how do i change my desktop resolution i cannot find it in kcontrol
<``orv> hi
<``orv> how can I configure this mouse properly?
<``orv> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/410QW4Q0WAL._SS400_.jpg
<_StefanS_> thats one ugly mouse :)
<cody> how can I change my desktop resolution
<Taggnostr> is there a way to understand why sometimes when I turn on the pc I get a kernel panic?
<Taggnostr> I think it's related to nvidia drivers, but sometimes it happens, sometimes it works
<Taggnostr> there is the call trace, a code and a couple of messages
<``orv> works pretty good
<``orv> besidos the less the mouse is used the better
<``orv> is hell'uv annoying having to leave the hands off the keyboard
<``orv> na mean son
<``orv> pp/part
<Taggnostr> how can I find out the kernel version?
<simi> hi i have kubuntu hardy and i made a bootchart capture http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/3983/hardy200807231yw8.png    , any ideea how can i improve boot performance at the 50s it seams i have a period of silence?
<Jucato> Taggnostr: "uname -r"
<Taggnostr> thanks
<cihad> hi
<cihad> hiiiii
<cihad> s.a. türk var mı aramızda ???
<cihad> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<neko_> www.nekos.yoyo.pl   Mine Forum about linux Warez !
<ubunturos> :-/
<d_o_r_i_a_n> hi
<d_o_r_i_a_n> what software shoul i use in kubuntu to play DVD iso's ?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> iso DVDs
<ubunturos> d_o_r_i_a_n: DVD iso's Play?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> first i mount them-with what?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> second i play from virtual drive
<Jucato> !iso | d_o_r_i_a_n
<ubottu> d_o_r_i_a_n: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<d_o_r_i_a_n> thnx
<d_o_r_i_a_n> mplayer is good for DVDs?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> Dragon Player?
<pag> d_o_r_i_a_n, well at least mplayer plays about everything.. so does xine, so if Dragon player uses either, it should work
<d_o_r_i_a_n> but if the DVD image's format is .nrg ?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> now i saw that
<pag> d_o_r_i_a_n, iirc there is tool called nrg2iso ...
<Strog576> i tried to make my internet connection via eth0 and configure a router via ath0 and i entered the following commands
<d_o_r_i_a_n> convert the nrg to iso?
<Strog576> http://www.pastebin.org/56301
<Strog576> now i cant access the internet
<Strog576> how can i restore this
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<d_o_r_i_a_n> hi
<vishal> hi
<ActionParsnip> werd
<vishal> what??
<ActionParsnip> is there a media player similarto amarok's xul player that gives an interface to the player but the sounds come out of the remote pc. I dont want to stream to the client system. just to be able to control via web interface
<ActionParsnip> I tried amarok's web interface but i could not load another playlist, I could only play what was onscreen
<ActionParsnip> amarok's xul interface is awesome but mobile phone browsers do not do XUL
<ActionParsnip> and id love to be able to manage my media playing from my phine :)D
<faileas> use VNC? ;p
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please advise
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i seem to recall VLC having such a capability
<ActionParsnip> was considering that, just trying to make it as transparent as possible with minimal installs
<faileas> no no
<faileas> i mean VLC having some form of remote control plugin
<ActionParsnip> i dont mind dropping amarok if something more suitable exists
<faileas> VERY vaguely tho
<ActionParsnip> oh, i'll check it out
<``orv> hi
<ActionParsnip> :D
<``orv> what's the kde4 torrent klient??
<Jucato> ktorrent (KDE 4 version)
<Strog576> http://www.pastebin.org/56301
<Strog576>  i tried to make my internet connection via eth0 and configure a router via ath0 and i entered the following commands
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | ``orv
<ubottu> ``orv: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Jucato> ``orv: and #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions. thanks
<dvoid> hello :)
<ActionParsni1> yo yo yo
<dvoid> im having som ati fglrx driver problem, 2d works fine, but opengl stuff is just black windows :D
<dvoid> any ideas what could be causing this?
<ActionParsni1> !ati | dvoid
<ubottu> dvoid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dvoid> reinstalled the drivers, checked for conflicting libGL's etc but found nothing
<ActionParsni1> you done that?
<dvoid> and yes i have a x1600
<ActionParsni1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310189
<ActionParsni1> dvoid: are you using beryl or any other garbage like that?
<dvoid> ActionParsni1: nono
<ActionParsni1> good
<ActionParsni1> one less cog in the machine
<dvoid> ;)
<ActionParsni1> the posts in that link look good, the bottom is particularly interesting
<ActionParsni1> any joy?
<dvoid> not yet :S
<ActionParsni1> keep us posted
<dvoid> im going trough my xorg log,
<ubuntu_> Riddell: Konversation seems okay desktop on the whole seems alright
<Riddell> ubuntu_: ok, good, maybe we just have a spare 80Megs for no reason then :)
<lakis1982> are there any antivirus  for kubuntu ?? should we use antivirus , or antispyware in kubuntu ???
<aomegax4> Hi...how do I mount a .toast image?
<tictric> lakis1982: there's clamav antivirus if you want to look at it.
<lakis1982> do u use any antivrus?
<tictric> not on the workstations
<tictric> I got it on the mailserver though
<tictric> reduces spam a lot :)
<tictric> if you don't get the worms and such at least
<tictric> but since I don't use any windows I don't really care about viruses and such
<tictric> If the system is setup correctly there's not too much to worry about if you're behind a good router
<Nyad> hi. Please can someone give me a scenario in which you would use hard links instead of soft links
<ahmos> hi. i need a good programme for editing subtitles
<ActionParsni1> http://home.gna.org/gaupol/
<ActionParsni1> Nyad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_link
<ahmos> thank's
<Nyad> ActionParsni1, thanks
<ActionParsni1> np Nyad
<neko_> mine forum about Linux and Warez : www.nekos.yoyo.pl
<lesergi> hello
<lesergi> I have Kubuntu 8.04.1
<lesergi> but I can't find how change kde splash...
<neko_> #cieszyn
<neko_> www.nekos.yoyo.pl
<lesergi> hi all
<lesergi> I want to configure xdg-open, I set alternative browser like firefox, but xdg-open still opens konqueror... I want firefox
<jarmes> I am attempting to add an AIM account to Kopete, but when I click on Settings->Configure the application freezes
<jarmes> I have searched for documentation for the kopeterc file to add it manually and found nothing
<jarmes> All of the the forums I hvae found where users report this issue seem to revolve arounf Webcams, but I do not have a webcam
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<raymears> hey everyone, i've got a small issue. don't know whether it's kde related ( if not, i'd appreciate it if you were to refer me to the appropriate irc channel) the problem is this: i'm using eclipse ganymede on kubuntu 7.10 and eclipse attemts to start, then displays a blank window (by the size of it, it looks like a dialog/warning window) and freezes. i think this might be a gui issue. any suggestions?
<rav> hello. is it possible that nvidia drivers are only installed for one user?
<druv_> help
<druv_> how t
<druv_> how do you uninstall win4lin pro 5
<MATRUX> wel
<Nyad> raymears, try #eclipse
<MATRUX> i need help here
<raymears> Nyad:   thanks
<Nyad> raymears, np
<MATRUX> gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss
<umarzuki> evening
<umarzuki> what's the best way to use kubuntu and get rid of gnome?
<Pici> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ubuntu_> what does this means and how do i check all. this isnt checking........ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -A -V -a sda
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)     Checking all file systems.
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<umarzuki> ubottu: tahnks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tahnks
<umarzuki> thanks
<rav> ubuntu_ try it without the 'sda' at the end
<ubuntu_> rav:  same answer
<rav> ubuntu_: works for me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29589/
<incorrect> i wonder if it would be possible to separate out kde3 and kde4 in the suite you select from Adept
<rav> ubuntu_: what type of filesystem do you have?
<ubuntu_> ext3 and fat32
<ubuntu_> rav:  ^
<rav> incorrect: i think they are separate. I have a pure kde3 install
<incorrect> rav: what i mean is, if you look at adept, you can choose (at the top) 'Any Suite','Gnome','KDE'  however KDE gives you both kde3/4
<pm2> I'm having some trouble with Kubuntu - latest version, fully up-to-date, kernel 2.6.24-19-386.  Basically, all of the programs running in my laptop will freeze, one-by-one.  That is, one program will freeze, but I'll be able to switch to another program that will work for a few seconds before it freezes, etc.  After about 20 seconds, everything "unfreezes" and goes back to working like normal.
<pm2> This process repeats approx every 5-8 minutes or so.  The computer never completely freezes (ie, I can still move the mouse, some buttons still respond, etc.)  Output from dmesg is here: http://dpaste.com/66911/
<pm2> Also, depending on which kernel I'm using, the problem can happen more or less frequently.  It also did not start happening until I upgraded to a certain kernel version (sorry, I can't remember which one, but it was probably about 6 months ago)
<ubuntu_> rav:  can you past the results in #justpastit ? my browser not working
<rav> incorrect: i don't use adept, i use aptitude. gives you far more control. and on aptitude there's a kde package that carries kde 3.5.x and a kde4 package
<rav> incorrect: and on the release of kde 4.1 RC1, they said that it could run parallel to kde 3.5.x, as it gets its own libraries and everything
<ubuntu_> rav:  can you past the results in #justpastit ? my browser not working
<incorrect> i hope so, as imho kde4 is not ready yet and i am too nervous to convert yet
<ubuntu_> rav:  nevermind
<rav> incorrect: check your installation with aptitude, and see if you have any piece of kde4 installed
<incorrect> i know what i am doing with apt and dpkg, but i just liked using the adept to find apps
<incorrect> problem is that adept now shows kde4 over kde3, so unless you are careful you can simply install kde4
<rickey> adept manger has chaseddd
<rav> incorrect: adept is a nice application, i just wish it had the preview function that aptitude has
<rickey> whats the command to unlock it
<rav> rickey: do you mean it crashed?
<rickey> good morning friends
<rickey> it wont unlock
<steven_> hoi
<rickey> another app is useing it
<rickey> in other words , it wont llet me in
<rav> rickey: try 'ps -A | grep dpkg'
<rickey> that command is not fond
<maui> hi guys after configuring guarddog to allow IRC, i dunno why but the chat doesn-t work... help_
<rav> maui: i've found that all the tools that are supposed to help you build a firewall don't really do it. it was easier for me to learn the basics of iptables
<rickey> anyone elas know the the command to  open adept mmmanager
<rickey> sorry i got a slow finger
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rav> rickey: what's the exact error you get when opening it? paste it here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<stdin> rickey: see what ubottu just said
<rickey> thank you
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<stdin> mmmm, coffeeeeeee
<genii> :)
<rav> maui: try pasting the result of 'sudo iptables -L'
<genii> Any interesting/persistent problems?
<rav> i've been wondering why my nvidia driver only activate after i log in to kde, as in i get an ugly low resolution kdm login
<maui> alright one sec
<maui> cuz the thing is if i abilitate guarddog automatically it disconnects the IRC chat even if i allowed it give me one moment and i-ll paste it
<rickey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29597/
<maui> http://pastebin.com/m2291145f alright here it is iptables
<maui> (now neither firefox works...)
<rickey> HAS ANYONE LOOKED AT MY PASTEBIN?
<rickey> sorry about the cap,s
<rav> maui: do you need all the logging chains?
<maui> dunno what that is
<maui> i want every port to be closed but amule msn irc and firefox
<maui> dont need anything else
<rav> maui: guarddog is setting up a fairly complicated set of logs and filters, that are not quite needed unless you set up a server
<brewmaster> is there some sort of plugin for konqueror that lets me easily upload files to my webserver via FTP?
<brewmaster> ideally, i'd like to be in konqueror and just right-click and, say, 'Put'
<steven_> sever van mij wil ik linuks hebben kan dat???
<brewmaster> but i don't want it to mirror local and remote
<rav> maui: uninstall the current firewall and guarddog
<trappist> what's the dutch channel?
<trappist> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<maui> and then_ what do i do_
<abwhostw> hi
<rav> maui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29598/ copy that into a file on your system. change line 25 to match your LAN ip
<maui> sorry rav but i dunno how to
<rav> maui: create a text file, and copy that into it
<maui> no i no this i dunno whatz my lan ip_
<maui> how do i c it_
<rav> maui: you can delete line 25 if you don't share files or printers over a local network
<maui> i dont
<maui> i only use amule but thatz not over a local network
<rickey> ok i tink i know what messed up my adept manager , it was my adept get
<rav> maui: then delete that line and save the file
<rickey> how  do i close or reset  adeptget
<maui> and then_
<rav> maui: now on a console: sudo iptables-restore < /path/to/the/file.txt
<maui> rav you-ll be here in an hour_
<rav> maui: most likely
<maui> if yes ill be back cuz this is not the computer i have to do it on
<sidney> anyone knows how to install warcraft three on kubuntu?
<maui> c u later thank u
<rav> no problem
<sidney> anyone knows how to install warcraft three on kubuntu?
<rickey> how do i close or rest my adept get
<rickey> reset
<rickey> how do i close or reset my adept get
<rickey> please give me the command
<genii> rickey: What do you mean by "adept get" ?
<genii> Is it timing out trying to reach a repository?
<rickey> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<rickey> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<genii> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> rickey: Also make sure the automatic updater is closed, also anything that may be using the packaging system. like a window with Adept open
<ocs> hi. i want to send, trhough a command line which uses Kmail , a mail file (1216821013.17751.ezUyq) which is saved in .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/drafts/cur. how can i do?
<genii> ocs: About kmail from command line I don't know. But if you have the package mailutils installed you can do like:   mail -s "subject" someone@wherever < /the/content
<rickey> this is what it is say ing it,s doing now.
<rickey> Setting up language-pack-en-base (1:7.10+20080205) ...
<rickey> Generating locales...
<rickey>   en_AU.UTF-8...
<abwhostw> hi
<abwhostw> how to make my pc server
<ocs> genii: that's what i want to avoid. instead, i want to save somewhere a mail template, composed with a gui, and then send the resulting file with a simpler command
<abwhostw> did any one know how to do
<genii> abwhostw: Perhaps visit channel #ubuntu-server
<abwhostw> hi
<rickey> geni thats where it stoped is it done
<genii> rickey: Probably.
<genii> rickey: I normally run in Konsole: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     to make sure all updates are done
<genii> ocs: I'm perhaps confused by your response. What is it you're trying to avoid?
<ocs> genii: in my command line I don't want to insert destinations, attachment etc. I want to send a mail.sometype file wich already includes these parameters and which is created by a gui editor
<genii> ocs: You might have to write some script to do this then.
<ocs> genii: that's what i want to avoid!!
<ocs> genii: i wouldn't have asked for a such stupid thing, otherwise
<ocs> I already know that there are mailultils
<genii> ocs: What I mean is that you should do some small script which yanks out the address subject etc etc automatically from the gui created whatever and then feed it into the mailutil commandline of mail <whatever options> so that all you end up doing is what you were asking as an end resut, which is to execute scriptname
<ocs> genii: i'm sure there's already, somewhere, a script for parsing that. i don't want to write it by myself
<lunaris> Does anyone know some good program for ASUS TV/FM cards?
<rickey> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rickey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rickey> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rickey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rickey> rickey@home:~$
<Jucato> !paste | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rickey> what do you make of this
<Jucato> !adeptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29606/
<Angel_of_Doom> deste cobani
<Angel_of_Doom> jel ima neko iz srbije?
<bazhang> Angel_of_Doom, english
<Angel_of_Doom> ok madafaka
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<bazhang> no cursing Angel_of_Doom
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<Angel_of_Doom> ok bro
<Jucato> !language | Angel_of_Doom
<ubottu> Angel_of_Doom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Angel_of_Doom> thanx i am jut serching for some serbinans to help me
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<lunaris> Here is some from Montenegro Angel_of_Doom
<lunaris> :)
<Angel_of_Doom> jea
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<rickey> thats what i got after i ran the command given
<Angel_of_Doom> dez crnogorac
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<genii> ocs: I'm not aware of any script thats already been done for that.
<rickey> maybe i should just reinstall it all over again
<tony_> can someone tell me why i get this error with a deb package? dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<tony_> i'm currently upgrading but it's a 700mb upgrade, is it because of that?
<Pici> tony_: yes
<genii> rickey: Let your automatic updates finish. It keeps restarting is what I think is going on.
<Pici> tony_: You can't run 2 package managers at the same time
<Jucato> rickey: did you run the commands the bot gave you?
<rickey> but i cant use the kubuntu in any way
<tony_> sucks. so for 8 hours i apparently can't install anything. they need to change it somehow
<rickey>  i cant load anything out of add programs
<rickey> yes
<rickey>  manytimes
<genii> tony_: You can't install or remove things while updates are going on since it wants to use the same backend and database.
<rickey> it isnt updateing at all
<genii> rickey: See what I just told tony_
<tony_> can i install the .deb file with something else successfully?
<rickey> in my case it,s not updateing at all
<rickey> i wish it would
<rickey>  but it wont
<tony_> or is there any way to extract the deb to a folder and just run it like that?
<rickey> maaybe the severs are down
<genii> rickey: Also if you did the thing about killing the apt process which the bot recommended, the updater might now be running detached from terminal and in a problemmatic state. Does command: ps ax|grep adept          show something?
<Pici> tony_: If its just downloading the updates, you can cancel and install your .deb and then continue again.  If its within the actual update steps, you have to wait.
<genii> tony_: You can't install or remove any debs or so while updating is progressing. It all uses the same backend and database
<tony_> Pici, thanks, i'll just wait. i was wondering as well if it would resume updating where it left off if it crashed somehow because i'm using kde4 which is kind of unstable
<rickey> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/29609/
<genii> rickey: OK. That is just the notifier which does not by itself make use of the database or such. PErhaps pastebin entire results of just:   ps ax
<genii> Work, AFK
<rickey> ok
<genii> back
<FrauHansen> can i change the outcome of the keystrokes [Alt]+e to the "element of" sign?
<FrauHansen> i mean, can i produce a custom ascii-sign by using/changing a key combination (shortcut)?
<rav> FrauHansen: you can create custom key combos for many things in kde settings
<rav> FrauHansen: i've never done it, but i think you can customize your keyboard layout in the Locale settings
<FrauHansen> rav: i need the left of these two signs http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/d/b/2/db20db2c47bc23d4b314026ed2ea0edc.png on [alt]+'e'
<FrauHansen> rav can that be done?
<pag> FrauHansen, you always can create your custom keyboard layout (no idea how to do it though, but shouldn't be too hard)
<FrauHansen> ok i'll google...
<rav> i haven't tried, i usually just use a symbol picker from openoffice, or i use latex
<reagleBRKLN> is it possible to get Konqi's "header" to print at the bottom of the page rather than top?
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<francesco_> e' in italiano?
<Jucato> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco_> ok?
<francesco_> hi..
<francesco_> i have a little problem to solve?
<francesco_> if it possible install firefox 3 on kubunto 7.04?
<genii> francesco_: Not through the package manager
<francesco_> ahh..
<genii> francesco_: Firefox-3.0 package has not been ported back to 7.10 or 7.04
<rav> FrauHansen: maybe you can find an already existing layout with the symbol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
<francesco_> and what i have to do? existe a file.deb?
<genii> francesco_: There may exist a deb for it, but I do not know where it might be found.
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> it's the same for the latest kernell?
<francesco_> i try to explane better..
<francesco_> i passad from 9.04 to 7.04 because i have not memory enoght
<francesco_> sorry 8.04
<genii> francesco_: I understand.
<francesco_> and i see a old version of gimp, firefox, open office and so on
<Pici> Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro.  Each release is pretty much set on the package versions that were released for it.
<francesco_> that i can't upgrade, i think now
<francesco_> ok
<genii> francesco_: You can use the way here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html for firefox-3 onto 7.10 and 7.04 (it is about Gnome and not KDE but most is command line anyhow)
<genii> francesco_: That is about the only way if you are dedicated to having it on 7.04 :)
<francesco_> yes but 7.10 wants more ram that i can
<genii> francesco_: The way there works for 7.04 also
<Pici> francesco_: How much ram do you have?
<francesco_> 256 mbyte
<faileas> er
<abwhostw> ok any one help me with this problem
<faileas> thats enough for 7.10
<abwhostw> Not Found
<abwhostw> The requested URL /~abwhostw was not found on this server.
<abwhostw> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at localhost Port 80
<francesco_> and 1giga processor
<genii> francesco_: Instead of the beta5 version they speak of there, download instead the newest from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0.1&os=linux&lang=en-US         (or for the language you want by navigating from main page at mozilla)
<rav> abwhostw: are you trying to use user's local apache directories?
<abwhostw> yeah
<francesco_> ok i'll try
<genii> abwhostw: Do you have a directory called public_html in your home directory?
<rav> abwhostw: i used to have that on debian. when i switched to kubuntu, apache was configured different so i just put everything on /var/www/
<abwhostw> yeah
<francesco_> but i'll have problem whit flash?
<genii> francesco_: Probably, yes
<abwhostw> ok than
<genii> abwhostw: Is there any contents in the directory public_html ?
<abwhostw> no
<francesco_> ok it's better stay whit 2.ecc
<ThomasD> can anyone tell me where I can find the 'middle mouse button copy/paste action' configuration?
<francesco_> many thanks genij
<ThomasD> because suddenly it stopped working
<abwhostw> so where is the preoblem
<genii> abwhostw: Make a file with 3 lines:   <?php                   then: phpinfo();       then: ?>                    and call it index.php and put it in public_html folder. Then do: chmod +rx index.php to the file. Then try again to the URL of ~yourname
<abwhostw> ok
<genii> francesco_: You're welcome
<Malatesta> hi all
<francesco_> hi
<Malatesta> guys, i'm using kubuntu 8.04 and i'm experiencing freezes with firefox3
<Malatesta> they are systematic
<Malatesta> after a short time, firefox takes 100% of cpu
<Malatesta> anyone have the same problem?
<francesco_> in my experience no
<rav> Malatesta: i had some problems with ff3 conflicting with libbonoboui2. try uninstalling libbonoboui2
<Malatesta> are you using nonfree flash? whitch version?
<genii> Malatesta: Is it always on same webpage?
<Malatesta> genii: no, different pages
<Malatesta>  i also tried using firefox3 tar.gz from the official site
<Malatesta> same problem
<Malatesta> maybe is the flashplugin?
<abwhostw> after what I do
<abwhostw>  * Reloading web server config apache2                                   [ OK ]
<genii> Malatesta: Probably. Sometimes if I have many tabs open with flash on each it makes the  box start to crawl
<Malatesta> with beta10 version, same problem
<Malatesta> seems that the nonfree flashplugin is not so good...
<francesco_> have you try whit konqueror?
<genii> abwhostw: You did not require restart of apache2. But it is OK. Are you able now to acquire url of /~abwhostw/index.php       and see the php configurations?
<Malatesta> francesco_: si, konqueror do not freeze
<Malatesta> and firefox2 too
<abwhostw> no
<Malatesta> the only freezing browser is ff3
<rav> Malatesta: try uninstalling libbonoboui2, it gave me problems with ff3
<francesco_> malatesta are you it?
<Malatesta> francesco_: SI
<Malatesta> sorry caps
<Malatesta> rav: i try
<rav> genii: to enable modules in apache you just have to move it from modules-available to modules-enabled, correct?
<genii> rav: No, just symlink from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ to actual  /etc/apache2/mods-available/<modulenameyouwanttoenable>
<sbucat> hello anyone knows how to report a bug with gdb ? i can't move nothig after i have run that
<genii> Both .conf and .load files if they exist
<rav> genii: thanks
<genii> rav: np
<sbucat> genii: for bug where could i go ?
<sbucat> i mean irc
<sbucat> channel
<genii> abwhostw: Do files /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf        and     /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.load exist ?
<genii> sbucat: Better instead to look on bugs section of Launchpad for it
<sbucat> genii: i am from it
<Malatesta> rav: seems that now all works well
<rav> Malatesta: good :)
<sbucat> genii: i was looking here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/229694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229694 in wacom-tools "Wacom graphire4 pad buttons: remap cause X-server restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abwhostw> c-su: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf: Permission denied
<rav> abwhostw and genii: i think those modules are not loaded by default in ubuntu
<sbucat> genii: but gdb doesn't work in my machine
<sbucat> i don't why
<abwhostw> so what can I do to load
<abwhostw> I loaded in Kubuntu
<genii> abwhostw: Don't try to run the file. Apache just uses it only. Do they just exist there or not?:
<abwhostw> no
<abwhostw> is not working
<genii> abwhostw: sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf; sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.load
<genii> abwhostw: Then restart apache2 and attempt /~yourname/index.php           once more
<genii> abwhostw: You are putting as URL something like:   http://127.0.0.1/~abwhostw         or just    /~abwhostw         ?
<abwhostw> i know but same pro
<abwhostw> Not Found
<abwhostw> The requested URL /~abwhostw was not found on this server.
<abwhostw> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.2 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<genii> abwhostw: What is exact url everything included you are putting in address bar of browser? Does it have some other part besides /~abwhostw        or not?
<genii> I think I'm gonna need more aspirins here
<abwhostw> no
<abwhostw> http://127.0.0.1/~abwhostw
<abwhostw> jute likst athat
<Malatesta> thanks for the tips guys, have a nice day
<Malatesta> goodbye
<rav> abwhostw: can you pastebin the result of 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled' ?
<abwhostw> bash: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled: is a directory
<abwhostw> ruslt
<icelab> hi
<rav> abwhostw: can you pastebin the result of 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/' with the slash at the end? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<icelab> can i customize the icon on kde dsktop?
<icelab> sorry
<rav> icelab: System Settings > Appearance
<icelab> can i customize the size icon on kde desktop
<abwhostw> ok done
<rav> abwhostw: what's the url of the post?
<icelab> ok raw just do it :-))))
<abwhostw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29634/
<icelab> and to stay them closed?
<rav> abwhostw: try 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/' with the slash at the end, and post the result please
<rav> icelab: what do you mean?
<icelab> the distance between their is too much
<abwhostw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29639/
<icelab> sorry
<rav> icelab: on the desktop? right click on the background and click Configure
<rav> abwhostw: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<abwhostw> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<abwhostw>  * Restarting web server apache2
<abwhostw> than what after
<rav> now in your browser go to 'localhost/~abwhostw'
 * tictric hands out valium
<genii> abwhostw: What is result of command:   cat /etc/apache2/ports.conf | grep Listen
<abwhostw> An error occurred while loading http://localhost:
<abwhostw> Could not connect to host localhost.
<rav> i think his httpd.conf has the public_html line commented out
<genii> For the nitpickers I know it could be grep Listen /etc/apache2/ports.conf      incidentally
<abwhostw> root@ubuntu:~# cat /etc/apache2/ports.conf | grep Listen
<abwhostw> Listen 80
<abwhostw>     Listen 44
<icelab> sorry raw is not enoght..
<genii> rav: httpd.conf should not contain anything actually in Apache 2 versions
<tictric> abwhostw, please type command: ps ax | grep apache
<tictric> if your config isn't working, apache won't even start
<abwhostw> root@ubuntu:~# ps ax | grep apache
<abwhostw>  8479 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep apache
<tictric> but will not tell you so either
<tictric> so apache is not running
<rav> genii: i have it, with some directives about userdir and some commented out about php4 and some about php5
<tictric> your site configuration is broken abwhostw
<abwhostw> can we fixed
<tictric> I suggest you got to an apache channel
<tictric> abwhostw, go to #apache
<genii> rav: All that stuff used to be in httpd.conf for apache1.3x is now either in apache2.conf or else in /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-default now
<genii> krazy-h: I do not assist in private message, only in public channel
<krazy-h> O
<krazy-h> K
<krazy-h> but i need help
<slow-motion> hi
<genii> krazy-h: The usual procedure: State your problem to the room and see if anyone takes it up
<krazy-h> OK
<krazy-h> So i want to have acces to other computer in the home via terminal
<krazy-h> "to their hard drive, the c$)
<genii> krazy-h: Over local LAN in same house just browse to the IP of the computer in Dolphin or Konqueror with smb:/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx       for instance. The other computer needs to have been setup to share in Windows of course. The c$ share is a special share which needs what is called a machine account
<genii> krazy-h: If this is to be over internet then into the house then to the box it becomes exponentially more convoluted
<krazy-h> Yeah i see
<krazy-h> But it's in the house
<krazy-h> in the same home
<genii> krazy-h: Then as I stated, to use url of smb:/ip-of-windows-machine           What you see there depends from there on how the Windows end is setup and not the linux end
<krazy-h> OK
<chrisinajar> Ok, so in KDE 3.5 running Kubuntu Hardy, when a user logs in a bunch of directories are created in their home directory... Stuff like "Music" and "Pictures"... How can I disable it from doing that.
<genii> chrisinajar: It's set in /home/theirname/.config/user-dirs           for instance. There are also a set number of stock dirs that get created from commandline adduser/userad commands which are in someplace like /etc/skel
<genii> user-dirs.dirs the name, typo
<KomiaPoika> hi
<chrisinajar> thanks, genii
<genii> chrisinajar: You're welcome
<KomiaPoika> theoric question: if i boot my system with crypto fs, enter passphrase and login. then i lock the screen. an attacker intrudes physically in the room, pulls the power chord and unmounts the hard drive to steal it. will he be able to read the plainfiles from another machine? or will he need to know my passphrase to remount the hard drive?
<genii> Needs passphrase reagardless
<werner12> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<chrisinajar> genii: what creates the .config/user-dirs.dirs, it's not in skel but is in all the home directories...
<drif> how do I send ctrl+alt+del via RDP under kubuntu?
<chrisinajar> try pressing F8
<KomiaPoika> genii: so the system doesn't "write" the open state of the hard drive it's just a memory thing?
<chrisinajar> or ctrl+alt+insert
<genii> chrisinajar: Some subsystem of either the KDE or Gnome default settings for all users, but where exactly you'd have to dig to find out
<chrisinajar> genii: well, it's a kubuntu specific thing, this doesn't exist in vanilla kde...
<chrisinajar> genii: i could probably put a blank one in the skel.... that might work...
<genii> KomiaPoika: It will have some indication shutdown was not properly done but then it will just in that case want to fsck the drive or so on
<drif> chrisinajar: F8? neither reacts
<drif> chrisinajar: I'm using virtualbox via VMHeadless - forgot to mention
<genii> chrisinajar: I think if you put one in there, then when kde is started it will just populate the empty one that got created
<chrisinajar> drif: F8 usually brings up a menu in rdp programs...
<chrisinajar> genii: yeah that's what i think might happen... it's a matter of, when creating a user... does skel take effect first, or does kubuntu, and if kubuntu comes first, does it respect skel...
<genii> chrisinajar: skel definitely takes effect first
<tictric> chrisinajar, look here http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<drif> chrisinajar: well apparently not in krdc
<genii> chrisinajar: Gimme some time, trying to find out what exactly makes that file list
<drif> chrisinajar: got suggestions?
<drif> for another client
<genii> chrisinajar: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs explains it fairly well :)
<chrisinajar> genii: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults is what I'm looking for :)
<chrisinajar> thanks again!
<genii> chrisinajar: You're welcome
<tictric> very well even
<genii> !helpersnack | tictric
<ubottu> tictric: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tictric> aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tictric> it should read: you get a cookie
<tictric> genii, but you'll get one too :)
<chack-6> salut tout le monde
<ahmed> i want to listen to radio streaming online what is programs i need for that
<chack-6> je cherche un outil pour controler la bande passante de mon reseaux locale
<chack-6> quelqun connet un outil pour faire ça
<tictric> !fr | chack-6
<ubottu> chack-6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
 * genii munches his cookie
<ahmed> i want to listen to radio streaming online what is programs i need for that i use firefox for it but it says plugin needed
<nafion> ahmed: amarok?
<ahmed> nafion: it says unknown plugin (video/x-ms-asf)
 * tictric gives genii another one
 * genii hands tictric a coffee
<nafion> ahmed: i havent messed around with radio streaming much but i would say to try apt installing 'mozilla-plugin-vlc' or something like that...
<ahmed> nafion:i'll try this now and tell u ok
<ahmed> i have another quiestion i just added new ide hard but icannt see it in storage media to mount it
<genii> ahmed: Is it partitioned yet?
<becker_11> I'm reading a tutorial on installing linux from a usb stick and it mentions the kernel module (modprobe usb-storage) I've checked  Adept and came up empty handed Can someone point me in the right direction pls
<ahmed> its allready parttioned and have data
<ahmed> genii: its allready parttioned and have data
<genii> ahmed: Then likely the system can't automatically decide what filesystem it is or options to use when mounting it.
<ahmed> genii:then how i mount it ?>?
<genii> ahmed: If it's something like NTFS or HFS then you're best to make a specific entry with the options you require in the /etc/fstab file
<ahmed> ahmed:it is ntfs
<ahmed> genii:it is ntfs
<ahmed> genii:how i know the right entry
<genii> ahmed: Please report result of command:   sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<genii> ahmed: This will let us know what disk device name to use
<ahmed> /dev/sda1   *           1         644     5172898+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmed> /dev/sda5             645        8327    61713666    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmed> /dev/sda6            8328        9022     5582556    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmed> /dev/sdb1   *           1         634     5092573+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmed> /dev/sdb4            4317        4865     4409842+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmed> /dev/sdb5             635        4190    28563538+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<genii> Hmm
<genii> ahmed: Please use pastebin when results are more than 2  lines :)
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<abir> hi, i am a linux newbie
<genii> ahmed: Please now use the pastebin to show contents of the current file /etc/fstab
<ahmed> genii:sorry i dont know how to paste bin
<abir> i am having trouble with screen resolution
<abir> in kubuntu 8.04
<abir> can anyone help me ?:)
<genii> ahmed: Thats OK, it's just good not to flood channel when possible
<ahmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29653/
<abir> hello, nobody here to help ?:(
<genii> ahmed: Thanks but that is the previous info we have already.   Put into pastebin results of command:    cat /etc/fstab
<genii> abir: The best thing is to keep asking perhaps every ten minutes. More detail of what type video card might also be helpful
<ahmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29655/
<abir> thanks
<abir> i have intel 945 on - board card
<carib909> I need help from an  ubuntu guru please
<genii> ahmed: Good :) That helps enormously. Do you have any particular names you want to see the mount names as?
<genii> !ask carib909
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask carib909
<genii> !ask | carib909
<ubottu> carib909: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<becker_11> I'm reading a tutorial on installing linux from a usb stick and it mentions the kernel module (modprobe usb-storage) I've checked  Adept and came up empty handed Can someone point me in the right direction pls
<abir> I tried to change my resolution by this way :
<abir> system settings -> monitor & display
<abir> then clicked administration mode
<abir> and typed password
<carib909> I have an error in my etc/samba/smb.conf file and I cannot sudo kate to correct tit. Will not let me save. Apt and synaptic cannot identify the host and I can no longer browse hard drives.
<abir> but selecting resolution 1024 * 768 gives me a message
<abir> whether i want to keep settings
<abir> i click keep
<abir> but nothing changes
<ahmed> genii:no just want to mount the partitions
<abir> instead when i restart, the resolution becomes 640*480 :(
<carib909> :CORRECTION I have an error in my etc/samba/smb.conf file and I cannot sudo kate to correct tit. Will not let me save. Adept, or synaptic manager  and synaptic cannot identify the host when run from shell, they won't start up in gui and I can no longer browse hard drives.
<genii> abir: I do not give assistance in private message, only public channel
<genii> ahmed: Apologies on lag, my workplace required me
<abir> ok,
<abir> public then:)
<ahmed> genii: nevermind r u leave now??
<abir> please tell me if any more info is needed
<carib909> genil can u help me?
<carib909> is anyone here? Is this still working? I am running Kubuntu nothing is moving, not sure if it is the irc chan or OS?
<abir> yes i am here
<genii> ahmed: No, I'm not leaving anytime soon. But I'm at work and must go away from the computer when they call me to do something .So then in this case we can do something like:  sudo mkdir /media/disk2-1; sudo mkdir /media/disk2-1; sudo mkdir /media/disk2-2; sudo mkdir /media/disk2-3    for the mountpoints.
<genii> ahmed: I will provide some lines in pastebin address to add to your /etc /fstab, just be patient
<ahmed> ok take ur time
<genii> carib909: You are doing: alt-f2  kdesu kate /etc/samba/smb.conf        ?
<carib909> Not alt F2 but at a shell I am doing sudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf   and I get an error that directory not found.
<carib909> Even if I go to that directory and issue the sudo kate command error says can't find host
<carib909> Strangest thing is I set up home folder on separate partition, now I cannot browse that patition or other hard drives.
<carib909> genil how do I get to the location to paste output ad get a shortcut to ?
<genii> carib909: Incidentally never ever run gui applications with sudo. Only kdesu/kdesudo in KDE and gksu/gksudo in Gnome. You will need now to recursively chown all the hidden directories in your home directory
<genii> ahmed: Still working on that for you, don't despair :)
<carib909> what does that mean? How to do that?
<carib909> Here is the output...
<carib909> How do I paste output to avoid flooding?
<artur_> Hi folks.  I'd like that a command was executed in every boot. I forgot in what file i have to write this command. What's is this file?
<genii> !paste | chttp://paste.ubuntu.com/29661/riba
<ubottu> chttp://paste.ubuntu.com/29661/riba: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> bah
<genii> !paste | carib909
<ubottu> carib909: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> ahmed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29661/    Add these lines into /etc/fstab       Use the way I told previously:   alt-f2    kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<genii> ahmed: Then if you issue command:   sudo mount -a               you should see the 3 new partitions in there after in /media as dirs disk2-1 disk2-2 and disk2-3
<carib909> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29664/ is the result of my attempt to edit with kate
<kblin> hi folks
<carib909> thanks for the paste command guys..
<genii> carib909: The first part of your problem and the most serious is that the file /etc/sudoers is very messed up. This will prevent a very many things from evern operating correctly.
<genii> carib909: The samba problem is nothing compared to that sudoers issue
<genii> carib909: You need to boot to livecd to repair this issue first before other issues can even begin to be addressed
<kaki> toy en la euskal 16
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<carib909> Ok after booting to live cd then what should I do?
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm from a kubuntu that runs on my pendrive over an encrypted lvm. My question is, that how can i speed it up?
<MetaMorfoziS> Is there anybody who uses it like me? What tricks exists?
<MetaMorfoziS> The bottleneck is the disk operations
<carib909> Thanks genil: When I boot to LiveCD will I have a repair option?
<ahmed> genii: thanks man it worked u r the best man
<genii> carib909: No. Just boot up then use konversation or another irc client to return here for futher instruction. This is very serious problem
<genii> ahmed: You're welcome
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: encryption severely slows any system down, and i can imagine it's painful from a pendrive. I'm not aware of any speedup tricks. You *may* want to try mount option of  sync for the fstab entry of your /
<erbiondo> ciao
<erbiondo> mi potete aiutare
<erbiondo> ??
<genii> !it | erbiondo
<ubottu> erbiondo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<carib909> Will I be able to start Konversation while I am booting from LiveCD?
<MetaMorfoziS> genii > no it's not really slower than if it will be unencrypted
<MetaMorfoziS> the encryption speed depends on the cpu
<MetaMorfoziS> that i has
<MetaMorfoziS> so i meant other tweaks
<MetaMorfoziS> for example the writeback time etc
<genii> carib909: Normally the livecd can do anything a regular installed distribution can
<_CrashMaster_> albeit slower.
<genii> Apologies on lag, I am after all needed by my workplace occasionally between assisting here
<_CrashMaster_> What's more important? Us, or your job?
<_CrashMaster_> Priorities man!
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: The sync option is fairly important for removable drives, it immediately writes info to it instead of caching it
<MetaMorfoziS> sync option where? in fstab?
<genii> _CrashMaster_: If I lose my job I won't be here much at all
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: Yes
<MetaMorfoziS> and i need it or i need to avoid that?
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: Since a pendrive, preferred to have it.
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i try it
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: If you have "defaults" there as an option they conflict with each other so remove the "defaults" one if you put sync as an option
<MetaMorfoziS> now i has: /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt /               ext2    noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro,sync 0       1
<MetaMorfoziS> have*
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: Then it's already there
<MetaMorfoziS> because i added that:)
<keepout> hi
<keepout> hi
<keepout> hi
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: Ah, OK :)       sudo mount -o remount /                 should make it take effect
<genii> !hi | keepout
<ubottu> keepout: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<keepout> hello genii
<genii> carib909: If you can use internet from livecd you can use it to return here
<keepout> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> keepout: ubottu is an automated system to help us occasionally and not a real person :)
<keepout> oh
<keepout> ok
<keepout> im nw
<genii> keepout: If you have some technical support question please ask it all on one line so that someone may assist you. If you do not have a problem, perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic is a better channel for just talking
<keepout> ok tancks
<artur_> Does anyone could tell me the name of the file that i should write commands that i want to be executed when the linux starts?
<genii> artur_: Programs to run when window manager begins, or scripts that require to be run?
<artur_> genii: i mean before any window manager starts. I don't remember...bashrc...inittab, something like this..
 * genii takes this momentary lull in conversation to grab another mug of coffee
<rav> hello. what is the device for built-in modems in /dev ?
<genii> artur_: There are 2 ways. One is to put it in /etc/rc.local    and another (proper) is to make a startup script which goes into /etc/init.d   and then uses update-rc.d to specify what runlevels it should start or shut down at
<genii> rav: For serial types normally /dev/ttyS0 thru /dev/ttyS3
<genii> rav: If winmodem kind then could be any different number of possible names however
<rav> genii: i don't see in lspci
<erbiondo> ciao
<erbiondo> chi mi aiuto
<erbiondo> ??
<genii> rav: If internal and not showing in lspci   try then lsusb. If not listed there then likely IS on pci bus but whats called controllerless type of winmodem
<Pici> !it | erbiondo
<ubottu> erbiondo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> Pici: Thanks
<genii> rav: There is a SmartLink type driver for those but it's been a while since I set one up
<rav> genii: also not in lsusb, so I guess it's a winmodem
<genii> rav: They are a huge pai in the arse to setup
<genii> *pain
<rav> genii: i never could get the one on my old laptop with debian to work
<genii> rav: You might want to visit http://www.linmodems.org/     and do the scanmodem thing
<rav> genii: thanks
<genii> rav: You're welcome
<joanna> hi i have the following wireless card
<joanna> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<joanna> it is apparently installed but i cant get a connection
<joanna> what is there to do
<New_Bember> hi2all
<New_Bember> any russians here?
<New_Bember> !channels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channels
<New_Bember> !channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<New_Bember> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<New_Bember> !help
<bob3213243> Is there a way to copy a ubuntu install image and format a harddrive and then use the copy of ubuntu so I don't have to do all of my setups and installs again?
<New_Bember> hehe
<genii> joanna: Does the machine have a lso a wired connection it can use for now? You likely need to install wpasupplicant
<New_Bember> bob, I think Acronis true Image can help you
<joanna> aha
<joanna> via apt-get install??
<genii> joanna: Yes,(with sudo of course) or else through Add/Remove PRograms
<joanna> genii:wpasupplicant is installed
<New_Bember> hey, where I can find list of channels?
<genii> !clone | bob3213243
<ubottu> bob3213243: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<aorkwa> New_Bember: type /list.
<genii> bob3213243: You could also just use dd comand to image the drive to a file then use it again to restore it to different drive later
<genii> joanna: Googling shows me this adapter should work out of box with (k)ubuntu and so it is likely a different issue than drivers or such
<genii> joanna: For the regular network manager to be able to use it, there should be no entries in the file /etc/network/interfaces     file for it also
<joanna> ok
<genii> joanna: So if you had previously ran for instance iwconfig commands on it there may be some entry in that file regarding it
<genii> (which should just be removed)
<matahari> hey
<matahari> i have a question on Kaffeine and DVB-T - is this the right channel for this?
<genii> matahari: Probably :)
<genii> I guess he couldn't formulate the exact question
<L0we> hi all, is there any way to restore the vista bootloader from kubuntu?
<L0we> i've google'd my *ss off, but I can't find anything like that...
<genii> L0we: Impossible from inside of kubuntu to do
<genii> L0we: If you have your Vista CD however they can tell you a way to do it in ##windows channel
<L0we> genii: thanks, was afraid so...
<L0we> that's the point, I know how to restore with the windows DVD, but i don't have it around, and I need my laptop
<L0we> thanks anyway!
<genii> L0we: You're welcome
<ewomer> is there a safe way of installing kde4.1 from a xubuntu installation
<genii> ewomer: They mau know in #kubuntu-kde4
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<L0we> this is cool: http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<ewomer> i have it already
<ewomer> it dosent have vista on it
<nikhil> anyone frm india..........??
<Sydero> no one from inidia is allowed to be on the internet
<Sydero> india*
<nikhil> really.......??
<genii> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<nikhil> did indians fuck u up in ur ass........??
<genii> Only those guys
<genii> Sydero: So much for sarcasm
<posingaspopular> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikhil> whoose family.........??
<genii> Anyone's including those families from India
<nikhil> k
<genii> nikhil: Do not private message me. I only assist in public channel. Also you may have mistaken belief I am a female, which I am not.
<nikhil> wow
<nikhil> thats great'
<Sydero> Was he coming on to you ;) ?
<genii> Sydero: Yes.
<scretch>  how can i install package.run pls???
<Sydero> errr wgat
<Sydero> package.run?
<Sydero> what*
<Sydero> never heard of it
<Sydero> :(
<genii> scretch: Normally something like:    sudo chmod +x package.run; ./package.run
<scretch> why this twice? package.run; ./package.run
<genii> scretch: The:   sudo chmod +x package.run              makes it executable. the   ;  is a command separator. The    ./package.run                  executes it
<scretch> ok... thanks
<Luffy> Hola
<ewomer> i herd of package.jog
<dave11> how do i adjust my log-in screen resolution?
<genii> dave11: I'm not sure if this will work, but you could try.   Add a line called virtual with the resolution you want it to use in the xorg.conf file, somewhat like the example in post 4 here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298189&highlight=kdm+resolution
<dave11> genii,thanks
<genii> dave11: You're welcome
<dave11> my documents folder has a yellow exclamation point on it, what does that mean?
<engineer> dave11 virus proly
<dave11> huh?
<dave11> in one of the documents?
<harmental80> hey guys...a friend of mine have accidentaly "unformated" his usb drive while using Windows....now I have the opportunity of bringing Linux up to the rescue....any ideas?
<harmental80> how can I recover the files?
<genii> harmental80: Incidentally it's bad form to ask the same question in multiple channels. If you have kubuntu ask here. If you have regular ubuntu, stick to #ubuntu
<dave11> do i have a virus?
<genii> dave11: Do you have some virus scanner installed on linux?
<engineer> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dave11> no, i have a yellow  exclamation point on my documents folder
<dave11> genii: no i have a yellow exclamation point on my documents folder
<simi> hi, i have this 2 entryes in my /etc/modules : fuse lp and i do not know if i need them, (i do not found anything about lp and about fuse it seams not critical_
<genii> simi: You do need them both. Don't remove either one
<genii> dave11: I would suspect it means you don't have full permissions in that folder for writing. But this is purely a guess on my part.
<simi> genii: ok then, i will search  other ways to improve my boot speed
<dave11> genii: no i am the only person on the computer
<engineer> genesys_
<engineer> genii
<engineer> if i have a directory named "-"
<engineer> how do i cd into it
<genii> engineer: I'm not sure it's possible since - means previous. Doesn't work with single or double quoted
<genii> engineer: If there is any answer I'm sure they'll know it in #bash however
<engineer> genii cd ./-
<theunixgeek> I think there should be a Kubuntu/SuSE merge: KuSE :D
<genii> dave11: Have you imported any documents into the folder which may have permissions other than your own?
<engineer> got the answer in bash :)
<theunixgeek> that way, both debian and opensuse compatibility
<genii> engineer: Nice :)
<dave11>  genii, yeah i think so. a pdf airport diagram
<dave11> genii: is that what that is for?
<genii> dave11: Try: sudo chmod -R $(whoami):$(whoami) ~/Documents
<dave11> genii: tells me invalid mode
<genii> dave11: Wait, that won't work right with sudo
<genii> Also other bad error
<dave11> ?
<theunixgeek> will the kde 4 spin later be updated to include 4.1 ?
<theunixgeek> and if I update to 4.1 will I get the new window theme? :D
<genii> dave11: chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) ~/Documents
<carib909> Ok I was getting serios sudoers errors and was told to boot onto a LiveCd and come back for instructions how to fix...
<dave11> genii: just goes back to prompt
<genii> dave11: Good then it was successful
<dave11> genii: still have the exclamation point on the folder though
<genii> dave11: Perhaps not next time, I think it's still cached in the window manager for current
<dave11> genii: do i need to relog?
<genii> carib909: What partition is the old / which your kubuntu was installed to?
<genii> dave11: Try f5 first
<genii> theunixgeek: Ask kde4 related stuff in #kubuntu-kde4 please
<dave11> genii: no change
<theunixgeek> ok
<genii> dave11: OK. No other immediate ideas on it then
<dave11> genii: ok thanks
<carib909> it was an 87.5 gb Media partitionn. That's the name
<genii> carib909: Please use pastebin to post results of command:     sudo fdisk -l
<quentin> hello there
<genii> !hi | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<quentin> ;)
<quentin> Anyone using Netbeans with Ruby?
<carib909> ok thanks
<quentin> (the language)
 * genii notices Dr_willis and hands him a coffee
<Dr_willis> Eating Chili :)  I need a beer!
<quentin> I can't make netbeans find out the libs... So no auto-completion available :'(. In that case I prefer to go back to Vi
<Dr_willis> I got no netbeans.. :) i got chili beans
 * BooVeMan_work thinks that netbeans sucks
<quentin> lol
 * BooVeMan_work ... big time
<Dr_willis> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<carib909> the result of the fdisk list is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29711/
 * genii swaps out Dr_willis' coffee for a beer and also hands him the Bean-O
<dave11> can anyone tell me why i have a yellow triangle with a exclamation point in it in the documents icon in the system menu?
<genii> carib909: OK, reading
<Dr_willis> Wow look at all the swap partitions carib909  has.
<carib909> How can I remove all the other installations and free up that disk space?
<quentin> Anyway, Netbeans is awesome for JavaME programming and I'd like to use a single IDE for all of my projects. + eclipse doesn't support Ruby Language...
<quentin> (Not trolling ;) )
<simi> genii: can you help me to understend this bootchart?
<Dr_willis> other installations of what?  delete the partitiosn for the os's you dont use perhaps?  You could let differnt disrto/installs share the same swap partition.  Unless you use hibernate/suspend
<genii> carib909: First worry about getting the current system working properly. Then think possibly about removing other installations. The paste is not very enlightening as to what of the 4 possible partitions could have been your original /  so we will try the most likely and see.
<carib909> I installed Ubuntu numerous times. Somehow they still show up in the selection list when I restart. I wanted to delete those partitions when I started over but they still show up.
<genii> carib909: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt                        then please pastebin result of: ls -l /mnt
<carib909> I think the original is sda1 ID 83 Linux
<Dr_willis> the 'selection' list is from the grub menu.lst file. If you have truely deleted the other installs. Youc an just edit the menu.lst and remove the extra entries
<dave11> i stumpted them all...:)
<marinosi> hello..Is have kubuntu hardy with kde4 ..Is there any guid on how to enable compiz fusion?
<carib909> Here is the result after mounting sda1 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29713/
<Dr_willis> KDE4 has its own eyecandy. and I dident think it needed compiz
<genii> simi: Probably not
<genii> carib909: Good, thats it
<BooVeMan_work> quentin: ever heard of rubyeclipse.sourceforge.net
<simi> genii: some proceses appear muliple time e.g. rc and i do not understend
 * BooVeMan_work still thinks netbeans suck
<carib909> This is great guy, thanks for helping me...
<genii> carib909: sudo mv /mnt/etc/sudoers /mnt/etc/sudoers.old
<carib909> genii i did it
<Smeagol86> moin
<carib909> genii what is that /mnt?
<quentin> BooVeMan_work:  not until now :)
<housepc> paidia oloi apo ellada
<housepc> ???
<genii> carib909: Then  sudo nano /mnt/etc/sudoers         and copy and paste the contents of pastebin into it then save the file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/
<quentin> My problem should be easy to Fix. Netbeans is looking for libs in /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/ but forget to look recursively in .../1.8/ folders...
<BooVeMan_work> quentin: ever trying to get folks from the dark side to the eclipse force
<genii> carib909: You came back very late at end of my workday when i have 20-25 minutes before leaving so expect some lag
<BooVeMan_work> quentin: linking the folder?
<genii> carib909: You exit nano by ctrl-x    then choose Y to save, Enter not to change name
<quentin> BooVeMan_work: lol, I don't understand why some people hate Netbeans..
<quentin> BooVeMan_work: ?
<BooVeMan_work> quentin: don't quite get where netbeans does nlook and where it should...
<BooVeMan_work> quentin: because its slow bloated and not productive (my point of view)
<genii> carib909: After file is saved:   sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<carib909> thanks genii I had to D/l livecd
<carib909> should I do cntrl-x now?
<genii> carib909: You pasted the new sudoers contents into the nano program? If so then yes to exit it, then Y to save and Enter to confirm the save name
<carib909> should i do cntrl-x in terminal?
<marinosi> hi again..Kubuntu by default found my intel 3945 wifi nic and loaded iwl3945 for it.But although it works fine the wifi led does not work at all..Any ideas?
<quentin> BooveMan_work: I've been working for some time with Netbeans and I agree that Netbeans is a bit "strange" something but since the 6.0 release I consider it as a good editor
<genii> carib909: Did that bring you back to regular command prompt? If so then do the other command
<quentin> BooveMan_work: And since I have to work with it for my JavaME projects...
<genii> Dr_willis: I'm thinking it would be nice to have opposite of pastebinit.
<quentin> BooveMan_work: but I'll take a look at rubyeclipse ;)
<carib909> results after sudo nano ...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29717/
<TimS> Is qtparted on the shipit disks?
<genii> carib909: Good. Now copy the text on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29713/   then rightclick in nanoand put "Paste"        then ctrl-x then Y then Enter
<carib909> sorry, but what is nano?
<genii> carib909: When you have $ prompt again, then put:  sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<genii> carib909: nano is an editor
<Dr_willis> nano is a basic text editor for the console
<Dr_willis> I perfer fte, or vi for the console
<genii> carib909: Please keep in mind I'm trying t help you resolve this isssue in the next 10 minutes so I can leave work on time :)
<BooVeMan_work> TimS: yes
<TimS> Thought so, thanks.
<carib909> is it this you want me to paste into nano?
<carib909> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29719/
<carib909> no option to save file...
<genii> carib909: No don't save a pastebin of an empty nano file into nano. Save the paste bin of a default sudoers file which is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/
<carib909> error when I did chmod   see here  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29721/
 * genii headesks
 * BooVeMan_work hands genii a beer
<genii> carib909: OK. alt-f2    then: kdesu kate /mnt/etc/sudoers               then copy the contents of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/ into it. Then in Konsole once more again:   sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> after saving the file.... :)
<genii> Dr_willis: Good point
<genii> I *must* leave now to get my second workplace on time. May return in about 45 minutes
<carib909> when I paste pastebin 29722 i get this  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29722/
<Dr_willis> carib909,  lets summarize what you are trying to do...
<Dr_willis> you need to EDIT the file, paste the contents of tht pastebin INTO that editor and save the file. not the shell
<carib909> cntrl-x not working
<Dr_willis> I never use nano.. so cant help ya much there..
<carib909> I posted 29714 in nano but now cntrl-x does nothing
<Dr_willis> ctrl-x works fine here. You may want to try another editor.
<Dr_willis> which is what genii said when he said.........
<Dr_willis> <genii> carib909: OK. alt-f2    then: kdesu kate /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> that will use kate as the editor, not nano.
<Dr_willis> so in summary ---->  alt-f2,  kdesu kate /mnt/etc/sudoers  , ---> paste the conents of the pastebin, Save the file. Use the chomd command   alt-f2 --> sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> hmm.. does sudo work from alt-f2 ? ive never tried it...
<Dr_willis> i would personally use the commands in a terminal (konsole window) not using alt-f2
<carib909> Could not open location 'file:///home/ubuntu/kdesu%20kate%20/mnt/etc/sudoers'
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<Dr_willis> I think you should just use the Konsole, and forget the alt-f2 stuff...
<Dr_willis> Open consle.  use command -->   kdesu kate /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Sydero> or link konsole to alt+f2 ;)
<slow-motion> re
<Sydero> What's kdesu?
<ale_> hi
<Dr_willis> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<carib909> running livecd how do i open konsole?
<Sydero> ah
<Sydero> isn't the kdesudo?
<Dr_willis> konsole is where you type terminal commands..
<Dr_willis> see a konsole icon in the menus?
<Dr_willis> !kdesudo
<ale_> somebody know some italian channel?
<ale_> knows*
<carib909> no konsole icon
<Dr_willis> Sydero,  ones like a link to the other . for some reason i forget.
<carib909> I see terminal
<Sydero> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_willis> carib909,   you are using the ubuntu or kubuntu live cd?  try the terminal icon then.. the exact terminal dosent matter
<carib909> kubuntu livecd
<Sydero> Why use kate when you can use nano :P ?
<Sydero> I suppose copying and pasting is the reason
<Dr_willis> Sydero,  because he cant figure out nano
<carib909> terminal would not respond to a cntrl-x command
<Dr_willis> i think theres MUCH better alternatives to nano for a console editor also.
<carib909> I will try it again
<kblin> vim?
 * kblin ducks
<Sydero> vim isn't an easier alternative
<Sydero> but may be better
<Sydero> nano is easy
<Dr_willis> I like this editor called 'mp' but its not in ubuntu.
 * BooVeMan_work bashes kblin however docked or not
<kblin> BooVeMan_work: 0:)
<Dr_willis> Sydero,  you do NOT want to know the # of peopel i have had to explain nano's  vague  '^x'  ^=control key - to people. :)
<Dr_willis> Sydero,  seen  guys trying to hit ^ then X   way tooo many times.
<kblin> but seriously, the real reason I said vim is that it's worth learning if you need to deal with different unices
<carib909> I posted the contents in nano but no option to save and cntrl-x does nothing here
<Sydero> :D
<Sydero> yes vim is great
<Sydero> esp when viewing huge files
<Sydero> like text files that are hundreds of megabytes large
<Sydero> yes there is
<Sydero> it's ctrl+o
<Sydero> write out
<Sydero> or ctrl+x and say yes
<Dr_willis> carib909,  thats why we are trying to get you to run/use kate.  Its possible your keybindings are messed up if none of the  ctrl-WHATVER shortcuts are working
<carib909> I d/l'd konsole and pasted it
<Dr_willis> dl'd konsole? Huh?
<Sydero> I don't like kate :/  seems a little too bloated
<carib909> but no cntrl-x either...
<carib909> trying kate now
<Sydero> kwrite seems better
<Dr_willis> He could of read through a VI tutorial by now.. :)
<Sydero> yeah if you actually read through the tutorials and learn it
<Sydero> it is faster
<Dr_willis> we need to find a pastebin that he can just 'wget' the example file from. :)
<Sydero> for what?
<Dr_willis> all he nees to do is replace his sudoers file with a new/original one...
<Dr_willis> so far... nano wont save. and hes been pasteing the file to the terminal.... :P
<Sydero> never heard of a sudoers file :/
<BooVeMan_work> you canb download the pastebin contents
<BooVeMan_work> wget should do
<Sydero> delete the file
<Dr_willis>  kdesu kate /mnt/etc/sudoers               then copy the contents of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/ into it. Then in Konsole once more again:   sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Sydero> and echo is or whatever
<Sydero> in*
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  i  Think last it tried that - it grabed the whole html page
<carib909> kate doesn't come on the kubuntu livecd and trying to aoo applications, kate does not show up under all available apps....
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: there is a link below to doiwnload  - pass that
<carib909> add apps
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  heh - that 'link' dosent even look/show up as a link.. :) never noticed it befor
<Dr_willis> sooooooooooo       wget http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/plain/
<Dr_willis> Should download the file
<carib909> kdesu kate /mnt/etc/sudoers
<carib909> kdesu command not found
<Dr_willis> carib909,  so from a terminal  'wget http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/plain/' will download the needed file locally to the filename index.html
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: yep - just tried and worked as expected
<Dr_willis> carib909,  then you can 'sudo cp index.html /mnt/etc/sudoers'       Then    ' sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers '
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: better pass wget with an output param
<Sydero> Why isn't 2.6.26 out yet?
<Sydero> *the kernel
<Dr_willis> we need to point out that Plain text link to Genii :)
<carib909> index.html saved, but I have no clue where...
<Dr_willis> same place you ran the command from
<Sydero> probably desktop
<Dr_willis> current directory
<Sydero> oh
<Dr_willis> so  now use the            sudo cp index.html /mnt/etc/sudoers            command
<Dr_willis> then the last command...
<Dr_willis>  sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> and i have NO idea how you broke your sudoers file. :)   so this is the extent of  my info on this problem.. genii may be back in a few min if its still broken
<carib909> thanks so much. I did the chmod... what should I do now rebboot to the hard drive?
<carib909> reboot
<carib909> what does the chmod command do?
<Dr_willis> try it and see i guess
<Dr_willis> changes the permissions on the file - for security reasons
<miguelneco> hola
<BooVeMan_work> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carib909> Thanks for your help. I'll try to come back to give the result of your efforts..
<smarty> anyone use Klik?
<miguelneco> espanish si
<filo1234> hello sorry for my stupid question but i don' t find it....where is path of screensavers on kde 3.5?
<carib909> I booted into the default (topmost) version of ubuntu and ran an update from terminal and got this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29735/
<filo1234> carib909:  you have change hostname ?
<filo1234> carib909:  get on terminal  command hostname
<carib909> should I have changed the hostname? how? terminal command hostname???
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: if you ask like this - you haven't changed - nt to worry
<filo1234> carib909:  on terminal get  hostname
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: paste the contents of your sudoers file
<carib909> type "get hostname" ?
<smarty> anyone use Klik?
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: nope nols hostname
<filo1234> type  hostname
<Dr_willis> smarty,  its proberly best to not use klick if you can avoide it. :)
<carib909> what is nols?
<BooVeMan_work> nols -> only
<smarty> Doc : aiight thanks
<smarty> Is there somethin wrong with it?
<Dr_willis> it can cause issues. :)
<smarty> Ah, okay
<smarty> Thnx for da heads up
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a terrible implementation of a terrible concept :)
<smarty> :P
<filo1234> carib909: what say that command?
<_CrashMaster_> !info klik
<ubottu> Package klik does not exist in hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> _CrashMaster_: click and run software.  hello windows!
<carib909> nols hostname =   command not found
<_CrashMaster_> carib909: Dont type nols. Only type the word "hostname"
<filo1234> carib909:   i have say to you   hostname
<carib909> using kubuntu with kde4
 * histo this is a little confusing
<carib909> hostname is ubunto804
<Dr_willis> we are referign to   http://klik.atekon.de/ ?
<carib909> ubuntu804
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: paste the contents of your sudoers file
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: that would be the one
<Dr_willis> thats not spelt 'klick'  :) heh heh...
<carib909> how do I get the contents of my sudoers file?
<Dr_willis> sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<histo> cat
<filo1234> carib909:  sudo nano /etc/hosts  and write in your hostname  here :  type 127.0.1.1 ubuntu804
<BooVeMan_work> filo1234: are you sure about the contents of the sudoers file that you make hime change his hostname?!?
<BooVeMan_work> filo1234: or the name resolution?
<Dr_willis> his hosts file MUST match his hostname - or else sudo wont work
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<BooVeMan_work> filo1234: and carib909 does not master nano
<carib909> filo please give me the comple command. I am getting errors doing them commands separately..
<histo> omg
<Dr_willis> is this the whole reason for all thos sudoers editing for the last 2+ hrs?
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  on /etc/hosts must to be the right hostname for runnig sudo
<BooVeMan_work> filo1234: and he can't use sudo as the sudoers is damaged...
<histo> he can use recovery mode
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  with nano sudo work
<Daisuke_Ido> use recovery mode, reset the hostname
<filo1234> try to trust
<foiasfoieff> is this lala land?
<filo1234> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<BooVeMan_work> filo1234: if sudo fails with apt-get it will work with nano - no creo (don't think so)
<Daisuke_Ido> filo1234: sudo doesn't work on a per-app basis
<Daisuke_Ido> filo1234: if it doesn't work, it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> using a broken sudo to fix sudo. :)
<filo1234> nope i know is strange  but work
<filo1234> Dr_willis:  have you try  sometimes?
<Daisuke_Ido> filo1234: you are so wrong, you've actually come around the other side
<Dr_willis> filo1234,  yes.. and ive seen others try to fix this befor.
<carib909> sudo nano /etc/hosts returns   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29740/
<BooVeMan_work> ... as if i hadn't known so
<filo1234> Dr_willis:  sometimes work other times must be make it from recovery mode
 * histo :)
<Daisuke_Ido> filo1234: you don't get it.  if sudo is broken it won't work with *any* app, as seen in his pastebin
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: please do a cat /etc/hosts and paste the result
<carib909> ok
<histo> carib909: reboot and get in to recovery mode. Then you can edit  your hosts and hostmane
 * BooVeMan_work likes to point out that carib909 is a beginner who needs very detailed steps who to do things
<BooVeMan_work> *how
<carib909> cat/etc/hosts returns    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29744/
<carib909> histo  what do i edit and how and where?
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  i have most experience on same problem  with sudo nano was possible to edit file,  if not possible must to make it from recovery mode, but try isn' t expensive
<Daisuke_Ido> filo1234: did you read his pastebin?
<filo1234> Daisuke_Ido:  sure
<carib909> booveman can you paste instructions that I can follow if I have to use recovery mode please?
<BooVeMan_work> ... seams fine to me...
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29740/ <- filo1234 just so you can see it again
<filo1234> Daisuke_Ido:  was a try
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: your hosts file seem s all right
<filo1234> Daisuke_Ido:  i have to seeee... but maybe you don' t understand me
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  is' n right hosts file
<carib909> BooVeMan   i cannot issue an update or upgrade command. neither synaptic manager or Adept will start up
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  for you is right this line?? 127.0.1.1 Ubunto804.Chords Ubunto804
<filo1234> hostname must corrisponde on  /etc/hosts
<filo1234> ok i shut up
<carib909> I am not sure what you mean but all the information is correct. the workgroup or domain is chords and the hostname is ubuntu804: I am not sure what the 2nd ubuntu804 is for. that is NOT the username.
<posingaspopular> how do i ignore join/parts in irssi
<posingaspopular> please
<carib909> filo1234 doesn't the hostname correspond in /etc/hosts?
<filo1234> nope
<carib909> what does it show as the hostname there?
<filo1234> carib909:   hostname command  result?
<Dr_willis> posingaspopular,  you use the /ignore command..  forget the exact syntax
<Dr_willis> posingaspopular,  the irssi hompage has  examples/docs of it.
<posingaspopular> Dr_willis: i tried /ignore JOINS #ubuntu-room
<Dr_willis> posingaspopular,  t you may have it backwards.
<carib909> hostname command result = ubuntu804
<_CrashMaster_> hang on a second.. You aren't allowed to have spaces in your hostname. Are you?
<Dr_willis> Ive never seen a hostename with spaces
<carib909> no spaces what spaces are you seeing?
<posingaspopular> spaces are not allowed in hostnames
<_CrashMaster_>  Ubunto804.Chords Ubunto804
<_CrashMaster_> space between Chords and the last part
<Dr_willis> my hosts file line for this box -------->     127.0.1.1 Tiny
<carib909> chords is the workgroup
<filo1234> Dr_willis:  your hostname is Tiny
<Dr_willis> aha.. Hmm..i recall some issues with workgoups in the hostname..
<carib909> ok how can I correct this?
<filo1234> nooopeee
<Dr_willis> filo1234,  yes it is. :) this machines name is 'Tiny'
<filo1234> ok
<posingaspopular> got it now, thanks Dr_willis
<filo1234> carib909:  that line must be so 127.0.1.1 Ubuntu804 <------your right hostname
<carib909> ubuntu804 is the hostname...
<filo1234> carib909:  you must be reboot on kernel recovery mode
<carib909> ok then do what?
 * genii puts on yet another pot of coffee
<filo1234> carib909:  after  you must  say  nano /etc/hosts  and replace that words
<Daisuke_Ido> extra strength, please
<carib909> genii welcome back. I am still struggling to fix hosts file
<filo1234> carib909:  that line must be so 127.0.1.1 Ubuntu804 <------your right hostname
<Dr_willis> Hostname is what your computer will be "called" under ubuntu and the domain name only applies if you belong to a domain which desktops generally do not.
<BooVeMan_work> genii: Dr_willis didn't know that you can wget the contens of a pastebin
<carib909> ???
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  genii  dident know either. :)  i memo'd  that link/plain thing to him :)
<genii> It's all good :)
<carib909> I installed ubuntu 8.04 server. I wanted to run this as a server.
<Dr_willis> silly link that dident look like a link.
<genii> carib909: So you managed to reboot into hd after repairing the sudoers file from livecd no and are onto next issue?
<Dr_willis> carib909,   if wanting to run a server. you proberly will want to be spending some time learning some bash basics,
<carib909> I am learning
<genii> Yes indeedy
<BooVeMan_work> genii: yes returns a syntax error
<BooVeMan_work> genii: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29740/
<carib909> I am MCSE certified and CCNA, but UNIX is new to me. I am trying to learn through Linux...
<genii> BooVeMan_work: What is it thats returning some syntax error?
<BooVeMan_work> jep
<Dr_willis> carib909,  it may be well worth the effort to spend a few hrs learning vi. (put on to do list) heh...
<BooVeMan_work> the pastebin i posted
<carib909> And what is vi?
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: test editor liek nano
<BooVeMan_work> *text
<genii> carib909: When you copied the sudoers file over, you did not also copy the line numbers of each line from pastebin, did you?
<Dr_willis> genii,  the wget command did not grab the line #'s :)
<carib909> ok I will try that, but now its vi or kate or knosole or nano.... which one to use?
<Dr_willis> carib909,  learn them all.
<BooVeMan_work> genii: no we made him do a wget - so no line numbers
<genii> Dr_willis: OK, good
<carib909> Right now I jsut want to try to fix broken hosts
<BooVeMan_work> to me ints not broken...
<Dr_willis> carib909,  so you need to edit your /etc/hosts file to match the machines actual 'hostname'
<carib909> genii I did not copy the line numbers
<carib909> I still was unable to issue an update command without errors. My update packages would not work or even start when using the gui.
<genii> carib909: If you learn vi it is the classic admin tool since things like vipw and vipasswd are based on it. But I personally prefer nano or pico
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn vi.. :) and learn it well.
<BooVeMan_work> genii: or for sudoedit
<carib909> I followed all the instructions to chmod the file and rebooted but still they say there is something wrong with my hostname
<carib909> Where does one get docs for vi?
<posingaspopular> carib909: google ;p
<filo1234> carib909:  chmod?? who say to you to use chmod?
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: can you repost what you send him?
<BooVeMan_work> filo1234: yes chmod
<genii> filo1234: The sudoers file *must* be 440 permissions. So when he recreates one it requires to chmod it
<carib909> how can I go back to the conversation b4 genii left?
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  basically put output of   wget http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29714/plain/     into /etc/hosts
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  him problem  isn' permission
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: hoope into /etc/sudoers - if not we are blown ;-)
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  he never even mentioned hosts untill just now.. it was sudoers
<deyvesson> gente estou tentando instalar o mercury mas naum to conseguindo sou novo no linux alguem pode ajudar?
<carib909> filo1234 I followed geinii's instructions from 2 hours ago...and the last command was chmod .....
 * Dr_willis  wonders how the system got so messed up.
<filo1234> carib909:  ok follow genii
<deyvesson> alguem do brazil ai?
<BooVeMan_work> !Portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<carib909> filo1234 thanks for your help... I am not sure genii is available
<filo1234> carib909:  i have say to you my solution
<carib909> I do not fully understand your solution. Can you paste specific step by step actions to take in pastebin for me please?
<filo1234> carib909:  follow this steps  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29757/
<carib909> ok thanks let me look
<Dr_willis> hopefully his nano works now....
<sanel> #bosnia
<BooVeMan_work> hopefully he knows how to boot into recovery mode
<filo1234> carib909:  are you able to reboot recovery mode?
<Dr_willis> hopefully he will leve the domain blank in the future. :)
<carib909> filo1234 when I boot to recovery mode should I select drop to shell?
<carib909> how do I "edit the line into shell" sudo ?
<filo1234> carib909:  recovery mode is a tty terminale ( like a shell )
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: my hosts contains domain names and works just fine... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29760/
<filo1234> carib909:  nope without sudo
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  aparently his dosent. :)
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: sadly
<carib909> how do I execute step 4?
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  i was thinking he entered a workgroup name.. not a domain name.
<Dr_willis> BooVeMan_work,  but i got no idea of the ORIGINAL problem.
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: that may or may not be the difference...
<filo1234> BooVeMan_work:  him  hostname  is Ubuntu804  on /etc/hosts  he have Ubunto804
<Dr_willis> carib909,  using the nano editor make the changes.
<filo1234> Dr_willis:  is not original problem,
<Dr_willis> 127.0.1.1 Ubunto804.Chords Ubunto804       becomes        127.0.1.1  Ubunto804
<filo1234> nopeee Ubuntu804
<Dr_willis> theres been so many problems.. im not even sure what disrto hes using....... :)
<carib909> BooVeMan I cannot launch synaptic manager or adept
<BooVeMan_work> Dr_willis: (12:26:36 PM) carib909: I have an error in my etc/samba/smb.conf file and I cannot sudo kate to correct tit. Will not let me save. Apt and synaptic cannot identify the host and I can no longer browse hard drives.
<carib909> I cannot do sudo apt-get updates
<MrKennie> apt-get update
<filo1234> carib909:  want follow solutions? or not?
<carib909> I just printed steps. I am not sure how to reboot to recovery mode shell
<genii> I have 30 ppl here I need to go babysit. AFK
<carib909> lol sorry guys I am just learning
 * BooVeMan_work hands genii a beer and a coffee to choose from
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like a lot of unlrelated issues going on.. and i wonder what happened to cause all them
<carib909> filo1234 so I reboot and select recovery mode which is the 2nd selection then what?
<Dr_willis> i wonder.. has the machine EVER worked properly?
<filo1234> carib909: give command
<BooVeMan_work> carib909: use the shell option
<filo1234> carib909:  i have write command on pastebin
<filo1234> carib909:  print that
<carib909> It was a clean install but each installation had one issue or another. Mot of the problems came from nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> ugh.. if you are wanting to run a server...err... i wont even go there....
<Dr_willis> :)
<carib909> filo1234 I printed your pastebin but you maade general staements that I do not know how to execute.
<carib909> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29757/
<carib909> I have run windows 2003 server for years
<Dr_willis> using the nano editor, you are going to change 1 line of the file basically.  - is how i read those instructions.
<filo1234> carib909:  you must to give that commands
<carib909> here I go
<HardDrago> Hi F@lks
<idoo> hi
<idoo> I want to run a pl script as super user
<idoo> how can i do that
<idoo> its install script
<BooVeMan_work> idoo: sudo >script>
<BooVeMan_work> idoo: sudo <script>
<idoo> thanks BooVeMan_work
<idoo> :)
<ubuntu_> hola
<_CrashMaster_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
#kubuntu 2008-07-24
<Dein> after setting up my dual display and enabling compiz effects, i noticed that menus on my main monitor  open with 1 second of lag, and on my tv they open normally, is there a way to correct this?
<kwtm> Is there a utility (or some other way) that I can click on a window with my mouse, and find out basic info about that window such as which program is opening that window?
<Sakui> how do I format a NTFS partition to NTFS?
<kwtm> When I press Fn+Up on my laptop, a window pops up saying "Brightness: 57%" (or whatever), and I want to know which program is making that window so I can control that program and reprogram the brightness.
<antum> Hi, does anyone know how to mount a samba share that I can see in the Network browser?
<kwtm> Sakui: I guess you would use mkntfs.
<_2> hey !    i just wrote a new way to use floppy disks for data storage.  i think it could probably be adapted for use with harddisks/partitions   i call it "tarfs"  and wanted to know if anyone with floppy drive would give it a look and tell me what they think ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5abd0f   "it's just a shell script"
<_2> or anyone that knows shell scripting for that matter.
<_2> channel is dead !
<gurkentraeger> hello!
<gurkentraeger> tell me people... what is the matter with compiz in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<_2> gurkentraeger hello and welcome to a dead channel
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<gurkentraeger> i had debian etch installed and everything worked perfectly
<gurkentraeger> ....
<gurkentraeger> !!!
<gurkentraeger> ciao
<gurkentraeger> so okay no compiz in kde...
<Cheezwhiz> Compiz works with KDE
<gurkentraeger> but what is whith the kde-native transparency effects?
<gurkentraeger> no it doesnt
<Cheezwhiz> Ah, no clue.  I haven't played with that yet.
<Cheezwhiz> And yes, it does.
<Cheezwhiz> I've been playing with the cube, multiple desktops, etc since I installed 8.04 on my tower
<Sydero> Does anyone actually care about the stupid cube?
<Sydero> :P
<BluesKaj> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<gurkentraeger> no i get interfering signals sometimes when i open some windows ...
<Cheezwhiz> Not really.  It's fun to play with and makes good eye candy for Microcrap nuts
<BluesKaj> hint...hint
<Cheezwhiz> Quick question.  Anyone have a problem with soundserver crashing at every bootup?
<gurkentraeger> those windows look like a tv without a signal...
<gurkentraeger> this flickering is there for half a second
<gurkentraeger> but it is disturbing......
<Cheezwhiz> That's odd.  I never had that problem with mine.  Are you running an ATI or nVidia card?
<Sydero> yeah same gurken
<_2> Cheezwhiz set to use alsa ?
<Sydero> it's when they load for the very first time
<gurkentraeger> if i say nvidia you will say buy ati
<Sydero> for KDE 4.1
<Cheezwhiz> Actually, no I won't cause I'm using dual 8800GT's on my tower lol
<Cheezwhiz> Ah okay.  I'm using 3.5
<Cheezwhiz> No idea what alsa is, _2
<Sydero> well switch to a Voodoo card :P
<Cheezwhiz> <-- Kubuntu Novice
<Sydero> ALSA is the sound
<Sydero> manager
<Sydero> thingy
<Sydero> !alsa
<gurkentraeger> @ Sydero: but dont you also have experienced that sometimes in kde3?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> not in kde3
<Sydero> but I haven't used kde3 for a long time
<gurkentraeger> which ver?
<gurkentraeger> hardy?
<Sydero> well now I have 4.1
<carib909> filo1234 got errors after updating nano /etc/hosts  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29795/
<gurkentraeger> gutsy?
<Sydero> I don't know
<_2> Cheezwhiz check your sound server and see if it's set to use "alsa == advanced linux sound architevure"
 * _2 typoed that one...\
<_2> any way.  in system setting
<Cheezwhiz> Got it.  Seems to have worked.
<Cheezwhiz> When I restarted the sound system before it crashed, after changing it to ALSA, no crash.  Hopefully that'll stay true lol
<_2> it should
<carib909> filo12334 here is nano  result http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29796/
<Cheezwhiz> Now back to trying to get EQ2 to run on this thing
<Sydero> EQ2?
<Cheezwhiz> EverQuest 2
<Sydero> oh
<Cheezwhiz> I'm a gamer, which is the only reason I still have an MS system in my house.
<Sydero> well I find that performance for games is somewhat less than in Windows :/
<Cheezwhiz> If I can get that to run on Kubuntu I'm going to burn my MS systems
<_2> alsa is kernel side  where as arts and other things like that are userland    iiui
<Cheezwhiz> A little less is fine with me as long as it's stable and playable.
<_2> less is more than more
<_2> :)
<gurkentraeger> @ Sydero: Ubuntu is to far away from Debian i think... it is getting more and more like win...  perfect for gamers and perfect for selling and promote high end video cards....
<lusergio> oi alguem fala portugues?
<Sydero> the drivers aren't up to par yet
<filo1234> carib909:  is another problem  put cat /etc/sudoers on pastebin
<gurkentraeger> ok its far away from perfect for gamers..
<Guest95338> hello all
<Sydero> however it's nice to hear that a month ago Nvidia said they'd focus more on Linux drivers
<Cheezwhiz> Actually nVidia has started releasing Linux versions of their new drivers
<Sydero> and even place works with Linux on the box
<Sydero> !portugese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese
<gurkentraeger> but maybe my pc is just to lame...
<_2> "   Without stolen Microsoft IP, Linux is nothing more than a bloated file manager."   --http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/  <<< obviously the author or should i say propagandist, did do her home work
<Sydero> well Linux did steal some IP
<Sydero> but MS was nice enough to let it go
<Sydero> I think
<gurkentraeger> what do you mean by IP?
<Sydero> intellectual property
<Sydero> so in this case code
<gurkentraeger> i read that now...
<_2> Sydero totally irrelivant.   linux is the kernel  and calling it a "bloated file manager" is ludicrise in the extreem
<carib909> filo1234 results of cat /etc/sudoers http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29797/
<Sydero> yeah for that article it is
<Sydero> since they're two different things
<MrKennie> and Iwonder how much IP MS has stolen
<Sydero> none
<_2> lol
<_2> bull
<filo1234> carib909:   put  cat /etc/hosts  too on pastebin
<_2> M$ stole dos to begin with
<Sydero> they didn't steal
<Sydero> they bought
<Sydero> and don't call it M$ you noob
<_2> no they got it out of the trash
<_2> noob  :)
<Sydero> quit spreading lies
<filo1234> carib909:  sorry  sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<filo1234> carib909:  and  cat /etc/hosts
<_2> ok.  micro$ux windrarz
<_2> you like that better ?
 * MrKennie wonders if there are any ops about :P
<Sydero> 0 ops
<gurkentraeger> i was ROTFL when i read the first paragraph...
<_2> MrKennie yes there are.
<carib909> results of cat /etc/hosts  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29799/
<_2> do we need them ?
<MrKennie> well, it is offtopic and it's flame bait
<MrKennie> do not feed the trolls as it were
<filo1234> carib909:  have you delete other lines on /etc/hosts
<_2> ok.
<_2> MrKennie you can !ot | _2   anytime you need to
<Guest66170> hello
<Sydero> hi
<Sydero> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gurkentraeger> they write a lot of bullshit on that page  --http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/
<Guest66170> I am new to linux is there anyone who help with an audio problem
<carib909> what other lines?/ soomethiiing about ip6?
<gurkentraeger> stolen code ... steal one plus one mother%/$%/ers!
<Guest66170> hi sydero
<_2> and for the record.  you can !ops  the chan opps when needed.  but i will warn you that abusing that can bite you.
<Sydero> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<filo1234> carib909:  read mine  filo@filo-eeepc:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<filo1234> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<filo1234> 127.0.1.1 filo-eeepc
<filo1234> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<filo1234> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<filo1234> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<filo1234> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<filo1234> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<gurkentraeger> i stole  one plus one in grammar school !!! please send me to jail....
<filo1234> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<filo1234> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<filo1234> sorry
<gurkentraeger> good night...
<nalioth> filo1234: pastebins abound
<nalioth> Sydero: can we help you?
<carib909> I  ran  it with the ip6  lines and got errors  so I deleted them
<carib909> I can add them back
<Sydero> no
<filo1234> nalioth:  sorry i wrong
<filo1234> carib909:  replace with this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29801/
<filo1234> carib909:  and put on pastebin  sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<carib909> ok brb
<antum> Anyone know why I might be able to browse samba shares using smbclient, but once I mount them using mount -t smbfs I can't issue an ls command?
<antum> I get Input/Output Errro
<jose> hola
<_2> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<_2> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> jose  and howdy :)
<Sydero> !abuse | _2
<ubottu> _2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sydero> damnit
<Sydero> wrong one
<_2> looking for botabuse ?
<Sydero> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<_2> M$ vesta ....   tried once,  and really tried to tolerate it...   couldn't do it though.
<Sydero> we already know you're the local MS troll
<_2> !troll | (:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<Sydero> here's an interesting thing I Just found
<Sydero> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<filo1234> is possible to kick thats troll??
<nonewmsgs> filo i haven't seen what he said but if you need ops try exlam followed by ops
<filo1234> nonewmsgs:  _2  abuse bot and speak  about vista
<nonewmsgs> how can i virus check a folder with clam?  i installed clam but i don't know what i am doing and i downloaded a native linux program and would like to check it first
<_2> hi Jucato
<raghu> hello
<_2> raghu
<MrKennie> nonewmsgs: clamscan filename
<MrKennie> nonewmsgs: or you can clamscan /path
<nonewmsgs> MrKennie, thanks very much
<raghu> h
<MrKennie> nonewmsgs: worth reading the manual becaue you may only be interested in infected filesbeing reported.
<MrKennie> nonewmsgs: amongst other interesting options
<_2> filo1234 which troll do you want kicked.   just say the word and we'll get it done.    "but, if you have a personal complain about someone, you really should speak dirrectly to them first; and if that doesn't work then call the ops.   it's just common sense."
<Cheezwhiz> Alright.  So I'm attempting to install Eternal Lands on Hardy Heron.  I created /usr/games/el to put the files in, but when I attempted to copy it all over it says access denied...any ideas?
<_2> you can chown the dir or chmod it.   also you can copy as root
<Cheezwhiz> I did a sudo su and it still wouldn't let me copy it over.
<MrKennie> su == switch user
<MrKennie> you probably want sudo cp -r somefiles destination
<_2> you shouldn't use "sudo su"    either add the dash or use -i    "sudo -i"  or "sudo su -"
<Cheezwhiz> What's the difference between "sudo su" and sudo su -"
<_2> and yes the sudo cp -R origen dest    would be the prefered way
<_2> Cheezwhiz one extra process
<_2> same end result
<Cheezwhiz> Ah okay.  Thanks
<_2> oh no wait
<_2> i read that wrong
<Cheezwhiz> Still says it.  Do I have to do it through the konsole or can I do it through Dolphin?
<_2> thought you said  What's the difference between "sudo -i" and sudo su -"  <<<  my bad
<_2> Cheezwhiz if you can't through the konsole it's doubtful that a file manager will help "unless it a typo (pebcak)
<Cheezwhiz> Hmm.....
<_2> you can try it   kdesu dolphen
<_2> not sudo   ^
<_2> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<_2> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_2> and kick the troll,  he's abusing the bot again.
<_2> :)
<_2> now back to your question.    man su   for the details  but the short answer is the "root environment setting"
<Cheezwhiz> What's the command for removing a dir?  rmdir?
<_2> if empty
<nonewmsgs> Cheezwhiz, rd
<Cheezwhiz> thx
<_2> if not    rm -r
<_2> nonewmsgs was "rd" added in hardy ?
<_2> nonewmsgs i have never seen that command...   care to do a     type rd    for me please ?
<Cheezwhiz> rd doesn't work.  Just tried it
<nonewmsgs> ~rd
<nonewmsgs> !rd
<_2> he may have a function setup or it may be a shell builtin if he is using an exotic shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rd
<nonewmsgs> he's right.  it's rm -r
<nonewmsgs> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<_2> well would some one kick the troll for being right !
<Cheezwhiz> what's the command to copy in konsole?
<MementoMori> hi
<MrKennie> cp
<Cheezwhiz> thanks
<Cheezwhiz> How in the hell can I do a sudo -i and still not have permissions to write to a folder that I just created?
<_2> nonewmsgs drop this in your konsole and you'll have an rd command:  function rd { rm -r "$@" ; }
<biovore> is the file set +w ?
<Cheezwhiz> I've got full permissions to the file, but not the folder for some reason
<biovore> what the permissions on the folder?  (ls -al <folder_name>)
<Cheezwhiz> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096
<_2> Cheezwhiz may i sujest you run this command:  sudo chown $USER /usr/games/el -R
<Cheezwhiz> and drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096
<_2> you can then do what ever you need and then change the owner ship to what ever you want sith the same command   replacing $USER with the desired end user name
<_2> root in that example ^  of course.
<biovore> hmm.. that looks like it should be fine,,
<_2> i will caution everyone that inode ownership is very important on some things    randomly owning recursively    can and in some places will break the system
<Cheezwhiz> For some reason it won't let me change ownership of the file to my end user
<_2> in your home   in /usr/local  and in /usr/games   it will have bery limited affect, and is "relatively" safe
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: what is the exact error you get when trying to copy?
<Cheezwhiz> standby
<Cheezwhiz> "You do not have write permission to this folder.  Please provide another folder."  This is when attempted to extract the file into /usr/games using Ark
<MrKennie> I see
<_2> Cheezwhiz so own the dir
<MrKennie> what type of file is it?
<Cheezwhiz> *.zip
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: oh you have several zips?
<Cheezwhiz> Negative.  I'm trying to extract a single .zip "el_linux_170_install.zip" into folder /usr/games
<MrKennie> ok
<MrKennie> one way: try cd /usr/games/el
<MrKennie> sudo unzip /path/to/zip
 * _2 thought Cheezwhiz said he "couldn't copy the files to"   not that some gui app called ark could extract them to there ...     sudo unzip file.zip -d /usr/games
<MrKennie> or sudo unzip filename.zip -d /usr/games/el
<Cheezwhiz> I tried it both ways _2.  Same issue both times, it wouldn't give me access to the destination folder
<Cheezwhiz> However, the sudo unzip /home/<user name>/el_linux_170_install.zip process worked
<_2> lovelady
<_2> Cheezwhiz ftr   kdesudo ark    will also allow that  ;/
<Cheezwhiz> How the hell did you do that? lol
<_2> /whois Cheezwhiz
<_2> :)
<Cheezwhiz> lol Forgot all about that command
<Cheezwhiz> Gonna have to ask you how to ghost my info later on
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: there's a lot to the commandline interface, it's something you will pick up over time.
<_2> i'm no guru/hacker/cracker   it's just child's play
<Cheezwhiz> I'm an old DOS guy so I love command line.  I just gotta learn all the new commands.
<MrKennie> you will love this even better
<_2> Cheezwhiz most irc clients allow for adjusting of the user info that they use.  but ip spoofing is best handled through the freenode server
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: just bear in mind *nix is case sensitive
<MrKennie> that got me when I started out.
<Cheezwhiz> I do remember that from the UNIX block of my tech school.
<Cheezwhiz> Alright.  Problem #2 we rdy? lol
<_2> Cheezwhiz as to "learning the new commands"  it easies to forget all you learned from dos and start from scratch.
<Cheezwhiz> I try, unfortunately, some of the systems I work on still run on DOS
<Cheezwhiz> I don't know how many times I've entered cls expecting all my prompts to clear for me only to cuss at it later on.
<Cheezwhiz> Anyway, I've got the files extracted into /usr/games/el_install, unfortunately none of the executables will run.
<Cheezwhiz> No error messages, nothing.
<_2> Cheezwhiz  alias cls='reset'
<_2> Cheezwhiz sounds like you grabed the M$ version rather than the *nix one???   the executables dont have .exe or .com names do they ?
<_2> Cheezwhiz as to the alias i offered the linux way is ^L    ctrl+l
 * genii sips his beer
<Cheezwhiz> There are multiple executables for various OS's in the same file.  Everything from .exe, .com, to .bin.  I'm trying to run the .bin for an x86 system and I get nothing.
<_2> genii :)     i'll get some coffee ready  :)
<_2> Cheezwhiz is it marked executable ?
<Cheezwhiz> aye
<_2> call it from a konsole and see if it answers
<genii> _2: We still have the sudoers/hosts/livecd guy on the line?
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156899
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: second post explains how they got it running
<Walzmyn> I've installed Kontact for KDE4 (everything else is 3.5.9) - When I try to make a shortcut to it in the quick launcher it only opens the KDE3 version of Kontact.
<MrKennie>  /installed
<Agent_bob> hmm that was an unexpected reset
<Agent_bob> genii i was saying i don't know cause i knew i couldn't help him anyway
<anthonyb7> Hello All??~!!!
<Cheezwhiz> I was looking at another post about installing it and it was missing one crucial command that I didn't know lol.
<Agent_bob> i scrolled up to see and noticed my nick changedddd
<Agent_bob> Cheezwhiz did you call it from the konsole  ?
<anthonyb7> quick question
<genii> Agent_bob: I'm at home finally so time to devote now to convoluted problems. But earlier my second workplace was crazy busy
<Cheezwhiz> Yep. ./el.x86.linux.bin was the command that I didn't know heh
 * genii waits for the questions
<Agent_bob> genii i stand under you.
<MrKennie> genii: what if?
<anthonyb7> does any one know how to get shut down on kunbuntu
<anthonyb7> ????
<Agent_bob> Cheezwhiz heh.   all working now ?
<Walzmyn_> anthonyb7, err, use the kmenu?
<genii> Agent_bob: Hehe
<anthonyb7> how WALZmyn?
<Cheezwhiz> All working.  Horribly ugly game though lol
<Walzmyn_> anthonyb7, i suggest a mouse.
<Cheezwhiz> Not really worth installing
<anthonyb7> lol
<Walzmyn_> anthonyb7, kmenu>>logout>>shutdown
<MrKennie> after all that lol
<genii> anthonyb7: When you choose Kmenu...Logout...Turn Off             it does not shut off properly?
<Agent_bob> !games | Cheezwhiz
<ubottu> Cheezwhiz: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: atill, you learned a few things
<anthonyb7> is that the only way to shutdown?
<MrKennie> still*
<Agent_bob> Cheezwhiz thought you might like a tour
<Cheezwhiz> Thanks
<anthonyb7> walzmyn
<Walzmyn_> anthonyb7, $shutdown -h now
<MrKennie> anthonyb7: you can type halt or shutdown -h now
<genii> anthonyb7: There is the ungraceful way from terminal   of : shutdown -h now
<Walzmyn_> anthonyb7, why, what's wrong with your system?
<MrKennie> I wonder if init 6 would work too? is it 6?
<Agent_bob> Walzmyn_ & MrKennie while that probably works  the pregered way would be    sudo init 0      or 6 for reboot
<genii> MrKennie: Telinit 0
<anthonyb7> walzmyn, when i press the shut down button i get the normal prompt but since i switch to kunbuntu theres only suspend and hibernate
<genii> Agent_bob: telinit
<Cheezwhiz> Wow.  I'm assuming that most of the games for the Linux platforms are homebrew?
<MrKennie> Cheezwhiz: nexuiz is cool if you like FPS
<genii> Cheezwhiz: Nah. I'd hardly call OpenArena or Americas Army homebrewed games
<Agent_bob> genii yes same thing.   both switch to other runlevels
<Cheezwhiz> I'm just going off of the list of 2 MMO's.
<Cheezwhiz> I tend to be a social gamer.  I like the raiding aspect of the MMO's and, to be completely honest, what I've seen thus far kinda hurts the eyes.  I'll give credit to people building them, but not my thing
<Walzmyn> anthonyb7, that's weird
<Agent_bob> Cheezwhiz yeah there's not a very good market for FOSS games...
<anthonyb7> Walzmyn, it was all good when i had unbuntu
<Cheezwhiz> I bet there could be though.  If someone were to develop a game to run on Linux with lore and breadth to rival the major hitters I'm sure a market would open up.
<Agent_bob> Cheezwhiz hard to atract hi dollar professionals to FOSS coding
<MrKennie> kinda like FOSS movies in a way except games are software :P
<Agent_bob> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Agent_bob> first link ^
<MrKennie> I meant foss movies in a sort of metaphorical sense.
<Cheezwhiz> Just looked at it and I know what you mean.
<Agent_bob> yes. i stand under you.
<anthonyb7> Walzmyn ,if i do that shutdown in cmd will it automatically do it?
<anthonyb7> once i put in the password
<Walzmyn> anthonyb7, yes
<anthonyb7> ok lol i was about to
<Walzmyn> anthonyb7, but Agent_bob says there's a better way
<anthonyb7> thanx talkin to him now
<Cheezwhiz> I may have actually found my new hobby....or project...whatever you wanna call it
<anthonyb7> ANY BODY HERE USING OR HAVE USED BACK TRACK 3?????
<genii> Geez, caps Batman!
<Cheezwhiz> Quick Robin, Pass me the Bat Cap repellant.
<Cheezwhiz> wtf is a batcap, Batman?
<genii> hehe
<MrKennie> I prefer Mermaid Man
<anthonyb7> i take the silence as a H**l now
<MrKennie> lol
<bsrat>  is it easy to set up dualboot with sata drives?
<MrKennie> sure
<genii> bsrat: A lot easier than two usb drives
<bsrat>  i know with ide you set master and slave
<histo> !dualboot > bsrat
<ubottu> bsrat, please see my private message
<bsrat> cool - thanks ubottu
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Walzmyn> HAR!
<MrKennie> I like how apt-get moo still works :)
<Cheezwhiz> Alright guys.  Thanks very much for all your help even though the game was a bust.  Gonna go work up something for myself and some friends.
<Cheezwhiz> Have fun, be safe, talk to you soon.
<MrKennie> cya
<Agent_bob> genii got a minute ?
<genii> Agent_bob: A couple even, perhaps :)
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5d5e9827 <<< have a look
<Agent_bob> genii not for bugs.  it works ok here.
<genii> looking
<Agent_bob> genii as you know i run "nosuid" system   and often don't use partitions on hdds   well anyway, that causes an issue with accessing floppy disks.  users can't mount them.    so i developed that "tarfs" to allow users dirrect affess to fd0 without needing root.   "it works for me."   but i was thinking,  couldn't we develop that into a backup system for hdd partitions too ?
<Agent_bob> s/affess/access/ maybe
<genii> Agent_bob: Conceivably yes
<Agent_bob> what it does is writes a tar archive dirrectly to the device and doesn't use a file system at all
<Agent_bob> now.     can you off hand think of any known limitations on that as far as a hdd partition migh be conserned ?
<genii> Agent_bob: Yeah I sort of got the gist ;) The idea is sound. Might need some capacity checking routine to make sure the write does not exceed media capacity.
<Agent_bob> like would the archive grow too large to be accessable ?   or would it try to write beyond the partition bondaries ?
<genii> See above :)
<genii> Agent_bob: Yes, as is it would just blindly hit the end and error out
<Agent_bob> i have treid it with too much data for a floppy it just clips the end of the archive off... no damage really
<genii> Maybe some post-compare for size
<Agent_bob> maybe...
<Agent_bob> it's not logical to make a local archive and then copy it over if you are going to backup a running system....   but that would even work on the floppies
<genii> Spanning would be a good feature
<Agent_bob> floppies are so outdated though.  i was just wondering if there was a more "general public" use for it.
<Agent_bob> genii i think it can...   tar has that capability and it is totally tar
<genii> Agent_bob: Maybe $2 indicates media boundary size before start of second archive/span
<Agent_bob> yeah i left $@ open to tar    so one could just add   -M   at the end i think...
<Agent_bob> haven't tested that.
<Agent_bob> one think that i really like about it.  (the very reason i wrote it) you don't mount or umount    anytime the drive is not active you can eject/insert and go!
<Agent_bob> ah genii here's an issue with it.   just testing on other systems and it seems that it may have trouble creating the device node without root.    can you confirm ?
<genii> su -c "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache.sh reload" -
<genii> Bah stupid touchpad past
<genii> *paste
<Agent_bob> :)
 * Agent_bob impathiZ/w
<genii> Agent_bob: I have no devices at hand with floppy atm :(
<Agent_bob> not needed just cut out the mknod command and test
<genii> Hangon I need to copy/paste into box here
<Agent_bob> i only need to know if "nosuid" is my issue or if it would affect a "normal" system
<Agent_bob> even with the fact that i will still have to initially set that up on the other boxes   that is one root command and not two per floppy access.
<Agent_bob> hmmm floppies are actually a little bigger with tarfs   seeing that it uses the entire disk not just the data area
<Agent_bob> and of course everything is gzip'd   so about 4m of plain text fits fine.
<genii> Agent_bob: mknod -m 600 ~/floppy.tgz b 2 28   needs sudo or su on this 8.04. On my FBSD (4.8) box it works however. In there I am in wheel group though
<genii> wheel = adm/root
<Agent_bob> ok.   thanks for the test.
<Agent_bob> i'll add that.   even though it "will not work" here.
<Agent_bob> added                            !!! this switch requires sudo !!!
<genii> Agent_bob: I used to use a file.img that was exactly the size of a full regular sized blank cd. One for each user on the system. Then they were mounted as the users home directory each time they logged in. When the "disk" got full I had it auto mksiofs of it then burn that with cdrecord
<genii> *mkisofs
<histo> ?
<genii> histo: Yes?
<_2> interesting.    and with dvd+r  that would go a long ways
<genii> _2: And easier to enforce than quota systems
<_2> heh  well it was a forced quota alright  :)
<Cheezwhiz-AFK> Anyone know of an irc channel dedicated to blender?
<genii> Also no recursing to higher file system level is possible
<genii> Remove the "no" in that :)
<genii> No wait that was correct
 * _2 waits for genii to make up his mind...
<genii> Um... #blender   ?
<Cheezwhiz> Yeah, just tried that.
<Cheezwhiz> Didn't quite think that question through
<genii> _2: Upon proofreading the original was correct. No recursive cd .. past the start of their home is possible
<_2> genii how did you manage that ?
<_2> you do mean   cd ..     correct ?
<genii> _2: Yes
<_2> it sould work from a mounted loop device
<_2> should
<_2> i'll have to test it...
<genii> Hmm.
<test> how do i change chanel?
<_2> /join #blah
<yo> thanks
<genii> Turn the dial ;) Seriously however use _2's method
<_2> /part #kubuntu
<_2> genii want a good laugh ?    "http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/"  :)))
<genii> _2: Yeah I saw that maybe a week or so ago now. Got a lot of responses!
<_2> i bet
<_2> it's still getting it.
<_2> but when someone tries to paten    !=    i mean come on...   what do you expect
<genii> hehe
 * genii chooses beer
<genii> The last one in the house too
<_2> "turn the knob"  you know it's been 20 years sense i've see a TV with that kind of controls.
<_2> and i still prefer them.
<genii> _2: We had here for a long time a "Space Command" old 1976 TV. When you changed channels on the remote, it had it's own dial. Then the dial on the tv also turned when you did that.
<genii> We broke it of course
<_2> yep.  seen them.
<_2> also saw the remote that had the cord and two buttons   up channel and down channel.
<genii> Yes, very retro now
 * genii hands dr_Willis a coffee (or beer if you like)
<_2> doc take it.  it's his last one  :)))
<fulat2k> any idea why power manager applet doesn't get loaded?
<_2> well i'll get back "on topic" and stop "trolling"  :)
<genii> fulat2k: You're not on a laptop?
<_2> fulat2k not without more info.    i could make a few weak guesses   acpi support failing to load ?     switched off in the kdm settings.... ???
<_2> ati chip set   even
<fulat2k> _2: on a laptop.  thing is, sometimes it loads and sometimes it doesn't.
<fulat2k> _2: how can i check acpi status?
<_2> ok.  sounds like a race condition
<_2> maybe add another symlink to acpid in your runlevel  a few notches up
<genii> fulat2k: Do you have some odd option in your kernel loading line like: notsc     ?
<_2> and if that sounds like i'm speeking g33k   then ignore me.
<genii> notsc (no time-stamp counter) causes multicore cpu to enter race conditions
<fulat2k> _2: currently acpid is S10... together with powernowd.early
<fulat2k> genii: nothing of that sort.  no additional kernel parms
<_2> fulat2k try making it 8
<_2> that's S08 you know
<fulat2k> _2: ok...
<fulat2k> which is weird as i've never touched these symlinks
<_2> ah my moto
<Ricardo_0617> good evening
<fulat2k> wokay, done.  have to test it at the next reboot
 * _2 has a moto "default is only a sujested starting poing, on the long road to right"
<Ricardo_0617> which kubuntu version should I use??
<dr_Willis> Depends on your needs.
<Ricardo_0617> can someboyd help me?
<dr_Willis> 8.04.1 is the latest LTS release I belive.
<_2> Ricardo_0617 most will tell you "latest"  that would be 8.4
<Ricardo_0617> why the kde4 version is only comunity-supported?
<genii> Ricardo_0617: The 8.04 version, rgular livecd first. If that one fails to install get the Alternate and try that
<dr_Willis> Because kde4 is a work in progress sort of thing.
<fulat2k> _2: default should be something working and not killing itself :)
<Ricardo_0617> is kde unstable?
<Ricardo_0617> *kde4
<dynoll3> hi
<dr_Willis> Depends on what you are going to do with it i guess
<_2> fulat2k so you set that up for all hardware everywhere.   you go ahead and do that....
<genii> Ricardo_0617: It's a matter of some debate. But the consensus seems to be "yes it's currently unstable"
<dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> fulat2k in the mean time i'll stand by my moto
<Ricardo_0617> can I install mac os software in linux?
<dynoll3> I have a virus on windows that disabled my command to change my desktop picture
<dr_Willis> That sounds like a rather weird virus...
<Alex135> Ricardo_0617 not really
<dynoll3> someone know how to reactive it?
<_2> lol dynoll3    :)
<dynoll3> lol
<dr_Willis> reformat/reinstall
<_2> clamav might ?
<dynoll3> now my picutre is: GET AN ANTIVIRUS
<dynoll3> lol
<_2> kewl.
<Alex135> insert windows recovery CD and reinstall over previous installation
<dynoll3> and i scanned the file
<dynoll3> i dont have the windows cd
<dr_Willis> scanned 'what' file ?
<Alex135> then screw windows and go full to linux
<Alex135> :D
<dynoll3> the file i downloaded
<antum> Hi, my kubuntu computer just crashed... and now I get a blank screen after booting up.... I can boot into recovery mode and get command line... but I don't know what to do?
<dynoll3> loll
<fulat2k> _2: to each, their own dude :)  whatever works for us :P
<_2> dr_Willis Y the .exe files he dl'd and entered the admin password to run, of course :)
<dynoll3> windows is to play some game
<dr_Willis> _2,  and clicked 10 times on the 'UAE' dialog?
<dynoll3> and if i dont im on linux :D
<_2> [i accept]
<genii> antum: You have only kubuntu on it and not windows or some dual-boot?
<dynoll3> its funny... the virus is named : joke_bluescreen... or something like that
<antum> genii yep just kubuntu
<dynoll3> i hate windows for that... the virus
<dynoll3> but... nobody know how to reactive a command? like the one to set a desktop picture?
<dynoll3> on windows
<_2> dynoll3 not a change it will work  but have you tried  ctrl+alt+del   and see if it would let you remove it ?      you never know, it might just be a joke.
<antum> Is there a log file I can look at to look for problems booting the windows manager?
<dynoll3> ya i tried but i dont know what are all the stuff running
<genii> antum: Do you know offhand if the / partition is /dev/sda1  ? If so then:  fsck /dev/sda1            if not sure then report result of: grep sda1 /etc/fstab
<_2> dynoll3 if the virii and worms is the only thing you have to "hate" windows for, may i offer the "EULA" for some fine reading.... ?
<genii> antum: Disk scan as I just recommended is probably best first option, then forensics afterwards
<dynoll3> EULA?
<_2> end user license agreement
<genii> aka "We have you by the short and curlies"
<_2> the contract you signed to get M$ to let you use their soft ware
<dynoll3> ohh
<antum> It says WARNING!! Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause severe damage? I thought I typed fsck....
<antum> Do i press y... or n?
<genii> antum: You are certian before hitting Yes that you are in Recovery kernel?
<_2> antum fsck is a shell wraper for several *fsck* apps
<antum> Yes... if I boot in the normal mode it just goes blank... so it's safe to run?
<genii> antum: Yes
<_2> antum and i would sujest making sure that it's readonly first.
<genii> _2: Recovery mode automatically does mount it ro
<_2> genii    : > boo       would make sure.
<antum> ok, I got some errors straight away... I can't copy and paste them :(  the first one is about a Bad magic number in super-block
<genii> uhoh not good
<_2> nope
<antum> damn!
<antum> do i need to re-install... how could this have happened?
<Sakui> I installed kubuntu and the installer didn't install the bootloader, what can I do to fix this?
<genii> antum: It smells like hd failure is beginning
<antum> damn, looks like I'll have to try another computer and start from scratch =(
<genii> Sakui: Did you use wubi or did you have some other linux system with lilo or did you tell it to install grub onto some device like: /dev/sda1 instead of just /dev/sda  ?
<_2> !grub | Sakui short annswer
<ubottu> Sakui short annswer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> antum: Is this a laptop which ran out of battery and just died?
<jawee> How do I set my login screen to be at the correct screen refresh rate? It is at 60Hz, but when I login to KDE I get 75Hz, which is correct
<genii> jawee: With great difficulty
<dr_Willis> how are you even telling the rates differ? is this a crt? or lcd?
<ign0ramus> hey all
<antum> genii nope- are there any other tools that can check the hard drive for me?
<genii> antum: There is a very good diagnotics cd which boots, called Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD for short) it has manufacturer specific diagnostics
<ign0ramus> can anyone tell me why Firefox3 on Hardy displays ticked checkboxes as only a (larger than before) square?  Only after clicking "submit" or whatever, does there show an actual "x" in the checkbox?
<antum> genii yeah I've actually heard of that... I might give it a go... thanks for your help!
<jawee> genii: Why would it be?
<jawee> is there not just an easy way to set it for kdm?
<genii> jawee: No easy way to separately configure the resolution and display settings of the login manager, correct.
<dr_Willis> ign0ramus,  ive noticed that also on some web sites.
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: so no workaround/solution?
<ign0ramus> not a deal-breaker, just annoying
<genii> jawee: Resolution by itself can be done by a "virtual" entry in xorg.conf
<dr_Willis> ign0ramus,  not that i have seen. it seems to depend on the site also.
<ign0ramus> right you are. as usual :P
<_2> antum smart-notifier - graphical hard disk health status notifier     maybe not.    testdisk - Partition scanner and disk recovery tool      maybe not.      e2fsprogs - ext2 file system utilities and libraries   <<< contains e2fsck badblocks  and freinds... you have it already.
<jawee> genii: My monitor distorts at the wrong refresh rate. I have put up with it for a while, and I'm trying to get everything working exactly right
<jawee> that is the last thing on my list
<jawee> eh, I'll figure it out
<antum> _2 :) thanks for that list
<mr---t-> ign0ramus:  I run into this often, I find if you click again near the box after clicking the x will appear
<_2> jawee used to be that you could just edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it there.  but someone said that xorg now ignores that.
<ign0ramus> mr--t-: that's kind of weird.  at least i'm not the only one.
<BluesKaj> the new xserver-xorg skips alot of important option IMO
<jawee> Well, I'll ask this. If I have a 75Hz refresh rate in KDE, what is that in Horizontal and Vertical refresh rate?
<genii> jawee: Research indicates the "virtual" parameter does not support refresh rate argument, otherwise I would suggest it
<_2> genii what's that command to list all the xrandr settings ?
<jawee> so is it common to have a distorted kdm/gdm?
<ign0ramus> mr--t-: just logged into my hotmail account (had it since '98), and your "click near" method does reveal the tick-mark
<jawee> eh, let me try this.
<_2> jawee it's not common for a monitor to distort 60hz piriod
<mr---t-> yeah I was doning on;ine testing and w/o the marks Iwas nervous
<mr---t-> at least it's a work around
<nandan> hoe do i install ffmpeg vlc player
<nandan> ne one pls help
<ign0ramus> mr--t-: apparently its a known issue on launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/220575/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220575 in gtk-qt-engine "[MASTER] checking radio buttons or checkboxes doesn't work correctly" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_2> apt-cache search [ffmpeg,vlc]
<genii> nandan: There is no "ffmpeg vlc" player. They are two separate items
<mr---t-> ign0ramus: thanx for the info
<_2> well that didn't go so well....   sorry.
<ign0ramus> i didn't know that bot had launchpad capabilities!  how do i feed it?
<genii> ign0ramus: Carefully ;)
<ign0ramus> :)
<genii> ign0ramus: !botsnack
<_2> !info ffmpeg | nandan
<ubottu> nandan: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<_2> !info vlc | nandan
<ubottu> nandan: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<ign0ramus> thx genii
<genii> ign0ramus: np :)
<_2> !helpersnack | genii
<ubottu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii munches
<ign0ramus> mr--t- : If you change your GTK apps to use Raleigh instead of KDE style, it fixes the radio button/checkbox issue.  Don't know how it will affect your display, though.  Firefox is my only GTK app, and it looks normal otherwise
<dr_Willis> kde style? Hmmm...
<mr---t-> thanx
<dr_Willis> Im using jwm. Heh - not kde and i see the issue.. or do i? Hmmm..
<genii> I have gtk-qt-engine which enforces kde themes as much as possible onto gtk (like ff) apps. Don't seem to have this blank checkbox thingy
<dr_Willis> actually i recall seeing it on my other machine thts running gnome also.
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: not too sure, but it works on my machine.  switching to Qt-Curve also works, but borks my font sizes
<dr_Willis> I was at one goverment site today. and noticed a lot of quirks in firefox.. Not sure if it was FF's fault. or the web sites...
<dr_Willis> May been th sites fault.
<ign0ramus> genii: i also have that package installed- do you have your GTK apps set to use KDE Styles in Kcontrol?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: i've also noticed a lot of text or boxes (particularly flash) that seem to get truncated or cut off, like a entire row of pixels is missing
<genii> ign0ramus: Yes. And i run the default theme from install
<genii> (oxygen I think)
<ign0ramus> genii: maybe its my theme, then.  either way, i got the results i wanted!
<genii> Good :)
<mr---t-> ign0ramus: I tried raliegh and it didn't work for me
<stride> what package do I need to stream winamp-like playlists?
<dr_Willis> !info icecast
<posingaspopular> stride: is that m3u?
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> Hmm...
<ign0ramus> mr--t-: hmmm.. do you have gtk-qt-engine installed?
<stride> posingaspopular: yes
<dr_Willis> thers some shoutcast - type clone.. but i forget its name
<mr---t-> yes
<ign0ramus> stride: doesn't vlc do m3u and pls ?
<posingaspopular> ummm m3u can be played in amarok as welll
<stride> I was hoping that I can play them in Amarok though.
<stride> I get the error no available decoder
<_2> there is obviously a shorter way to do this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d58210550 who can tell me what it is ?
<ign0ramus> mr--t-: that's strange. on launchpad, the suggested fix is to use a style other than your KDE - qtcurve and raleigh both enabled the tick boxes.  you restarted FF3, right?
<mr---t-> oh no
<dr_Willis> _2,  i would say some sort of array/hash/ but i dont know enough bash to know how to do it in bash.
<mr---t-> I'l have to try it later then because I can't close it right now , I'm streaming
<ign0ramus> haha
<_2> dr_Willis yeah.   that's my problem    plus it couldn't be bashism and be fully portable.
<dr_Willis> You cant start modifying the question now! :)
<dr_Willis> actually i though bash had some sort of array feature.. or could fake them..
<_2> it does.  and so does  /bin/sh  (posix compliant)
<_2> all i was saying is it's in a  #!/bin/sh  not a  #!/bin/bash
<nandan_> i am not able to insatll firefox 3 on my dapper drake its the tar.bz2 file which doessn't configure
<nandan_> help
<dr_Willis> Im missing somthing then.. you just said sh had the feature...
<ign0ramus> nandan_: it's not in the repositories?
<dr_Willis> for dapper - its not...
<dr_Willis> I think.
<dr_Willis> I think one can use the precompiled binaries at the firefox site.
<dr_Willis> !firefox3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<ign0ramus> nandan_ : you can always pastebin your output....
<ICM> Hey, what's the best wifi connection app for KDE?
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. i think i saw some dapper discussion of ff3 the other day.
<_2> dr_Willis "bashism" is a referance to things that work in "bash only"   not posix compliant shells.     like glob arrays and so forth
<ICM> so I don't have to run through the iwconfig command line to connect to my network
<ign0ramus> icm: what's wrong with knetworkmanager?
<ICM> it doesn't show my wireless card :o
<ign0ramus> icm: then you can try wicd
<nandan_> ignOrmus:bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ICM> Hey, there we go, I'm a moron
<ICM> KNetworkManager works <_<
<ign0ramus> icm: :)
<nandan_> thts what it says
<ICM> helps if I right click it >_<
<ign0ramus> nandan_ : and your in the install directory?  if yes, then it probably runs an sh setup
<_2> nandan_ does it have an install.sh or something
<dr_Willis> nandan_,  check the forums yet? theres a thread or 2 on FF3 with dapper.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847484
<ign0ramus> you're*    - i know better than that!
<fulat2k> _2: the change in startup sequence for acpid didn't work :(
<_2> fulat2k hmmm    ok.     and it only happens "some of the time"  ?
<fulat2k> _2: yup
<nandan_> there is only a run-mozilla.sh file
<_2> fulat2k if it's not a race with acpid/hald i don't know why it would be hit and miss
<ign0ramus> nandan_: read the post from dr_willis - it won't compile properly anyway due to your version of gtk... they seem to have a workaround, though.  get your reading glasses ready!
<_2> fulat2k maybe move it to S26   and test.
<_2> fulat2k you'll have to move the powernowd too
<nandan_> igorOramus:dr_willis:thank u for the link
<fulat2k> _2: alrite.. here we go..
<nandan_> ignOrmus:can get some help in insatlling vlc player
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install vlc
<dr_Willis> ?
<nandan_> dr_willis:
<nandan_> Reading package lists... Done
<nandan_> Building dependency tree... Done
<nandan_> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<dr_Willis> its in multiverse, under hardy at least.
<nandan_> dr_willis:
<nandan_> i use dapper
<nandan_> it says ffmpeg codec missing
<dr_Willis> good luck.. I dont use dapper any more.
<_2> can someone with a little more background in kde power manager   have a shot at fulat2k's  issue please ?
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> the severas repos may have the proper ffmpeg stuff for vlc. ben ages sicne ive used dapper.
<_2> nandan_ the package   ffmpeg  is avalable in dapper.    but you may need the w32codecs package from seveas
<nandan_> _2:how do i get it
<_2> there was a multimedia page on the forums
<_2> or wiki
<dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_Willis> !severas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about severas
<_2> !seveas
<ubottu> :(
<DevilDude> i need help please!
<_2> third door on your left down the hall.  says men on the door
<pushax> state the problem and maybe someone wiill reply
<_2> err i mean you'll have to be more specific
<shaffy> can somone tell me how I leave my K-desktop and enter strictly "terminal mode"?  i want to shutdown K and unount all drives so i can run a fsck.
<_2> ctrl+alt+f1   use ctrl+alt+f7  to return to the gui
<shaffy> _2:  but will my my root not still be mounted?  i need to run fsck.ext3 on it, but this is risky if it is mounted.
<_2> shaffy note.  you can not dismount /   you have to   mount -no remount,ro /
<_2> always be sure to test    :> boo    if it doesn't error out with can't write to readonly file system  then don't force an fsck
<genii> shaffy: logout. use kdm to login to console. Then stop kdm. Then enter init level 1. Then the command _2 suggests. Then fsck. Then the command again but rw this time. Then init 2
 * genii sips
<_2> genii it's normally advised to reboot after a forced check on the root fs,
<shaffy> genii: how do i stop kdm?  and what is "init level 1"  is that ctrl-alt-f1?
<genii> _2 True, true
<genii> shaffy: No, init level 1 is single user mode
<genii> Anyhow thats the basic procedure except maybe use 6 instead of 2 at the end
<_2> shaffy as genii sujests    just issuing the command    sudo init 1   will get you to that point
<shaffy> and how do i stop kdm?
<_2> shaffy as genii sujests    just issuing the command    sudo init 1   will get you to that point
<_2> init can kill anything but the kernel
<_2> well techencally i guess when it gets to the halt/reboot command it does even kill the kernel
<genii> Yup
<pentti> I fouled up and now my other user can't start KDE - "no write access to /home/user/.ICEauthority"
<shaffy> so, when i enter "sudo init 1", this automatically kills everything but the kernel?
<_2> shaffy yep
<shaffy> and after "sudo init 2" do i just reboot?
<genii> shaffy: No, 6
<shaffy> okay, 6.
<_2> if you don't want to play nice   you could even    sudo kill -9 -1       but that's messy.
<shaffy> do i just reboot then?
<genii> That reboots it auto
 * _2 shouldn't even mention things like that i guess.
<shaffy> okay, i'mm try this out.  talk to you all soon.
<pentti> what is that ICEauthority anyways?
<_2> xserver socket
<_2> err no i think that's only a lockfile
<khaije1> i'm tryin to install galleon, does anyone know if there is a deb/ubuntu equivalence for chkconfig
<khaije1> ?
<_2> khaije1 the bot knows
<_2> !info galleon
<khaije1> !chkconfig
<ubottu> Package galleon does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkconfig
<mb15432> does kubuntu/ubuntu 64 bit have problems installing with an nvidia 8500gt
<_2> !find galleon
<khaije1> _2: lol 0 for 2
<ubottu> File galleon found in wesnoth-data
<genii> Thats not a bad RPG
<_2> khaije1 that's not a miss   that's a positive confirmation,
<genii> !info galeon
<ubottu> galeon (source: galeon): GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 540 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<khaije1> _2: i'm looking for the Tivo add-on server... wha?
<genii> pytivo or somesuch?
<khaije1> _2: not the web browser,  unavoidably confusing
<_2> genii i agree.  and easy to cheet if you like to do that kind of thing.   i have the charictors so edited it's not funny any more.
<khaije1> genii: never heard of that, stw now
<_2> !packages | khaije1 you can search the database for your self too.
<ubottu> khaije1 you can search the database for your self too.: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<genii> khaije1: That factoid was not intended for you. It was for _2. If it did not appear in red, it was not directed towards you or intended for a comment on your question or situation in any way
<DevilDude> i need help guys
<DevilDude> plzz
<_2> DevilDude not until you learn to ask a question other than "will someone help me?"
<DevilDude> hehehe...sori
<_2> it just aint gonna happen
<DevilDude> im having problem conneting to lan
<khaije1> genii:  you really know how to get a guy attention, i appreciate the recommendation for pytivo, i think i'll use that instead. Galleon is nice but it's setup is more geared toward red-hat systems
<_2> DevilDude wireless ?
<khaije1> !pytivo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pytivo
<khaije1> np np
<genii> khaije1: I do not find pytivo in the repositories, but a friend here uses it
<DevilDude> nope
<DevilDude> cable
<DevilDude> i added new lan card
<khaije1> genii: mkay cool
<DevilDude> but the new lan card wont work
<genii> khaije1: http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/LinuxInstall
<_2> DevilDude ok.   what are you connecting to ?    router ?   kvm switch hub ?    other box ?
<DevilDude> switch hub
<DevilDude> 3com
<_2> ok.
<_2> now lets see what kind of hardware we are talking about.
<DevilDude> i inputed the ips and all...but still wont function
<_2> DevilDude you know about pastebin ?
<DevilDude> errr...nope :(
<_2> !paste | DevilDude
<ubottu> DevilDude: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DevilDude> ohh...i'm using windows right now ...
<_2> DevilDude open a knosole and run this command    lshw -C network
<_2> then pastebin the output
<DevilDude> i dont know how to connect irc in linux..hehehe
<_2> oh
<_2> never mind that then
<_2> irc clients for linux
<_2> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<_2> DevilDude see the info here  ^
<DevilDude> ok
<DevilDude> i have a nose bleed right now...lolz
<DevilDude> can we talk in YM?
<_2> it's the high altatude in here
<_2> no
<DevilDude> oh...
<DevilDude> just a sec
<_2> basicly what you can do from windows is this.
<DevilDude> what u mean?
<_2> you can check the supported hardware page on the wiki  and you can google for your particular card/chipset
<DevilDude> lshw -C network ----i think i done this yesterday.and found two interface card
<_2> normally eth issues are about as simple as finding the right module and modprobing it.     then using the network manager of your choice to setup the ip
<DevilDude> ok...1st think 1st
<DevilDude> i need to connect to irc in linux 1st so that i can communicate with u
<_2> yep
<DevilDude> so what should i do? how to connect irc?
<DevilDude> i need login and pass for the irc...its says my name is already taken
<nandan_> kaffeine not giving any sound output.....i use dapper....ne ideas
<_2> you are talking about a lan   that assumes there is more than one local boxen.   maybe use one that you can chat on and work on the other one ?
<DevilDude> i can use the other lan to connect the net
<_2> nandan_ i have an idea that i have the same issue with dapper and kaggeine
<_2> nandan_ so i don't use kaffeine
<nandan_> _2 :i tried to install the latest vlc for that but it requires ffmpeg
<nandan_> _2:which doesnt install too
<DevilDude> _2: how can i connect to irc?
<_2> i have and use vlc in dapper   what exactly is the desired end ?
<_2> @ nandan_ ^
<_2> DevilDude from kubuntu  konversation
<Guiri> Are there Amarok 2 builds in repo yet anywhere? I just installed the KDE4 community version of kubuntu and it looks like I'm on 1.4 still
<_2> DevilDude from ubuntu xchat
<Guiri> Thanks in advance
<nandan_> _2:i installed w32 codec as u said
<_2> nandan_ yeah.  and what doesn't work ?    and what are you trying to do ?
<DevilDude> it needs my name to be registered..how?
<_2> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<nandan_> _2:i am trying to play my videos......but when i configure vlc it says ffmpeg codecs missing
<_2> hmmm   you have the ffmpeg package installed ?
<kunixos> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<nandan_> _2:its not in the repositories for dapper
<kunixos> if you have medibuntu repositories enabled
<corvolino> algum responsavel pelo projeto kubuntu-br?
<_2> yes it is
<_2> unless you are using 64 bit
<ivan_> hi how do i install icon?
<_2> on 32 bit it's in universe
<kunixos> anyone have problems with multiple desktops?
<kunixos> mine don't work anymore
<nandan_> _2:nope its 32 bit i suppose
<_2> and there is an update in   http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/universe
<_2> nandan_ i have it installed and looking at it.   maybe you don't have universe and security-universe enabled ?
<nandan_> _2:jus min lemme check it out
<_2> nandan_ i'll pastebin my sources.list if you want a referance
<nandan_> _2:sure thing
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2076e67a
<_2> and i have the vlc from the repos  haven't had problems with it.   execpt it was a boogger to get it to play "copy protected" dvd's  with the new protocal
<_2> i finally just got dvdrip setup where i could rip them to hdd and play them from there.
<DevilDude> how can i join this server again?
<nandan_> _2:how do i enable universe
<_2> nandan_ the sources.list file in /etc/apt/
<_2> after you change it.  sudo apt-get update
<_2> DevilDude /server irc.freenode.net
<_2> DevilDude /join #kubuntu
<DevilDude> how to join a room?
<DevilDude> ok
<DevilDude> hjehehe
<DevilDude> tnx
<DevilDude> ill try to connect
<_2> :)
<kevinO> khello
<kevinO> klol
<_2> kk
<nandan_> _2:it says permission denied
<_2> nandan_ that's cause you didn't use root
<_2> !sudo | nandan_
<ubottu> nandan_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_2> !kdesu | nandan_
<ubottu> nandan_: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<_2> well some one call the ops, that troll is abusing the bot again.
<_2> :)
 * genii sips
<nandan_> _2: i am in as root
<nandan_> _2:i have my adept manager open what should i look for
<_2> nandan_ repositories ?    software sources ?
<_2> i don't use adept.   how do i know.
<nandan_> _2:i am lookin at ur pastebin
<nandan_> _2 : what do i do next
<_2> nandan_ that's a copy of my /etc/apt/sources.list   make yours somewhat resemble it
<_2> then refresh the package manager.   or out side of adept   sudo apt-get update
<Guiri> is there a program that'll give me an easy system stat display on my desktop? something like an embedded top? I used to know it's name
<Guiri> I think it starts with an 'A'
<_2> super-karumba ?
<_2> karamba - A program improving the eyecandy of KDE
<_2> superkaramba - a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE
<Guiri> No
<Guiri> no eye candy. this is something that's more cmomand line
<Guiri> but embedded
<Guiri> hmm
<Guiri> maybe I'll look on lynucs
<_2> not embeded
<Guiri> conky
<Guiri> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Guiri> Hey! skype finally works with pulse audio in this distribution. Fedora could never get it working for me
<_2> Guiri maybe you didn't understand,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5240aacd
<_2> or maybe i didn't.
<_2> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<_2> nandan_ about to get it ?
<_2> well.  i'm out for a while.    gooday and good luck to your pinguin.
<Guiri> thanks
<simi> hi, can you tell me how to list the kernel modules that are loaded?
<eternauta> I think it is lsmod
<eternauta> Hello, my /etc/hosts doesnt resolve localhost right, can somebody help me?
<simi> eternauta:  it lists many modules , i will try to identify them because i want to clean up my system, in my /etc/modules i have just fuse and lp
<eternauta> you can filter them with | grep somethingyoulookfor
<fr05tbyt3> hello
<posingaspopular> eternauta: wcat /etc/hosts and then put that on pastebin
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eternauta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29861/
<eternauta> I ve already done it posingaspopular
<eternauta> I can explain the file (or what I am trying to do) if you need
<olskolirc> is there a fix for kdmtheme so that we can load login screens?
<olskolirc> im working so If i appear slow to respond, im on the phone
<olskolirc> call meeeeeeeeee :-)
<simi> hi, i want to compile a new kernel but i seen that the ubuntu kernels have ubuntu patches, what are does patches? will a kernel from kernel.org work on ubuntu or must be patced?
<jussi01> !kernel | simi
<ubottu> simi: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<chackal_sjc> hey guys
<chackal_sjc> one stuff
<chackal_sjc> newbie stuff
<chackal_sjc> how can I update my firefox to 3.0.1?
<chackal_sjc> because when i use firefox as root user to update it.. it says that it's already updated.. but steel 3.0
<streetz> hi
<streetz> i need some help, where is the option that allows me to have different workspaces?
<streetz> kubuntu 8.04
<streetz> anyone?
<jussi01> streetz: I dont understand yur question - the multiple workspaces are there by default
<jussi01> streetz: you can access them with the changer in you taskbar
<streetz> well, i cant, im looking everywhere, and the windows that are opened in one desktop, show up in the other ones
<streetz> i do the multiple desktops, but I always get stuck with 1, might be a bug, im not sure
<fulat2k> anyone here managed to run desktop-effects-kde4?
<jussi01> fulat2k: Id suggest that be asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<fulat2k> jussi01: alrite
<eternauta> how can I do to change 127.0.0.1 to resolve to something different localhost? I added 127.0.0.1 myhostname to /etc/hosts but doesnt work, any help?
<streetz> fuck it... im reinstalling
<olskolirc> is there a fix for kdmtheme so that we can load login screens?
<muzzledk> Anyone know how the directory entry table should be implemented as a linked list?
<muzzledk> for ext2 :)
<muzzledk> specific how should one end the linked list?
<muzzledk> Anyone know how the directory entry table should be implemented as a linked list?
<muzzledk> specific how should one end the linked list?
<muzzledk> for ext2 :)
<chris____> hi i am trying to update my girlfriends laptop to 8.04. I initialized the process through apt's kde frontend. The machine get's stuck when it comes to locales generation. I had it sitting here over night an the machine couldn't even finish to build one locale.
<pag> chris____, you're not the only one who has encountered that problem
<chris____> can i force the system to skip the locale update an go on with the rest of the packages
<chris____> pag: is there a best practise to solve it?
<pag> chris____, dunno about 'the best', I know couple of tricks that might help
<chris____> i appreciate any hint
<pag> chris____, for example killing the graphical frontend and finishing the upgrade via command line
<chris____> is it sufficient to kill kdm?
<pag> chris____, ctrl+alt+esc and click on the graphical updater – no need to kill all the desktop
<chris____> i currently have an system that cant start kde. so i logged into a terminal session and executed apt-get update there.
<chris____> graphical updater killed long ago and rebooted several times
<chris____> than i follow the message to use dpkg --configure -a
<chris____> as apt states that dpkg was interrupted
<pag> !aptfix | chris____
<ubottu> chris____: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<chris____> when entering the above command it sits there forever pretending to generate locales
<chris____> sudo dpkg --configure -a is running
<fatalerror90123> hey all
<chris____> after the reboot i get no more lock message.
<fatalerror90123> im new to ubuntu hows everyone
<chris____> so i will know what to do next time instead of a reboot :)
<pag> chris____, apparantly it would like real root piveledges, not sudo-ones – boot into recovery mode with grub and start the dpkg --configure -a  again
<chris____> i have logged in the console. did sudo su
<chris____> whoami says i am root
<chris____> when executing dpkg --configure -a it states: setting up locales (2.7.9-4) ...
<chris____> generating locales...
<chris____> en_AU.UTF-8 ...
<pag> chris____, try it still – people seem to got it working that way
<chris____> and there it is. cursor flashing
<chris____> no movement
<pag> chris____, also booting into earlier kernel seem to do the job
<chris____> so you suggest to use sudo dpkg... instead of getting root by using sudo su before
<chris____> i will try both
<chris____> how long should it take to generate a single locale on a p4 mobile at about 2.2 ghz?
<pag> chris____, if it works – less than 30 s
<chris____> sudo didn't do the trick
<chris____> i am going to reboot the machine. god that i have my laptop still up and running to look out for help :)
<chris____> was a tough thing to convince my girlfriend to try linux. thinks like that don't make my life easier in that regard :(
<jaakkome> I was stupid and loaded the "new" ati drivers from their webpage. Now everything sucks. Can somebody help me purge everything and return to the version in the ubuntu restricted repository?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chris____> starting older kernel in recovery mode seems to get locale generation working :)
<DjDarkman> hello, a recent kernel update broke my webcam driver? what should I do, is this a kown issue?
<ActionParsnip> DjDarkman: what cam is it?
<Greenery> is there any alternative application that works like ActivStudio in linux?
<fatalerror90123> hey, i just downloaded ubuntu, and i want to learn how to hack, where can i go
<ActionParsnip> fatalerror90123: research network operability
<ActionParsnip> fatalerror90123: and how protocols work
<fatalerror90123> ok
<ActionParsnip> Greenery: whats activstudio?
<fatalerror90123> ya, i wanted to learn hwo to hack, and heard to first get linux
<fatalerror90123> so i got this
<ActionParsnip> fatalerror90123: you can use any OS
<Greenery> activstudio, an application that works like blackboard but using computer under a specialised projector board
<fatalerror90123> ya, i just heard linux is the way to go, i already got windows xp, but just put this on another partition
<Greenery> it simply manipulates activboard using the specialised projector board
<ActionParsnip> Greenery: thats way over my head dude, Id try websearching
<Greenery> i did try, but no luck. oh well
<Agent_bob> i wonder if i can resize my root filesystem to make space for a partition...
<Agent_bob> prolly not huh ?
<chris____> i was asked if i want to use proprietary drivers. i choosed to do so for the nvidia graphics card on the laptop. now i get only a black screen instead of kde login :(
<chris____> how can i fall back to standard graphics driver again?
<quentin> are you comfortable with the shell?
<ActionParsnip> chris____: reboot, press ESC when grub is loading and choose failsafe
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow   should let you do that
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip does failsafe automaticly probide a way to reset his xorg for the next boot up  or will he still have to reconfigure it ?
<DjDarkman> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: he can edit it once hes in failsafe
<quentin> If yes, you can do that: switch to a virtual console: crtl+Alt+Fx where x is an integer between 1 and 6
<DjDarkman> strange thing that it works on my laptop....
<Agent_bob> so short asnwer is "no"    k.
<quentin> then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: the xorg.conf file can be editted to be vesa driver instead of nvidia
<quentin> with whatever you like (vi, emacs, nano...)
<Agent_bob> he could do that with out reboot
<quentin> if you like to do so with vi: sudo su
<ActionParsnip> DjDarkman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583132&highlight=ZC0303+WebCam&page=2
<quentin> to get high :)
<chris____> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow does this command do the same or das it change more than this single entry in xorg.conf?
<Agent_bob> quentin nano is default.
<quentin> Agent_bob: and it sucks :)
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: true but im giving him a gui instead of a scary black screen he may be less familiar with
<quentin> but ok, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> quentin so does vi  :)))
<quentin> Agent_bob: not true :) a VI power user owns the shell :)
<Agent_bob> chris____ it asks you a few questions about how you want it setup
<chris____> i know my way arround in vim :)
<amerigo> ! psp
<ubottu> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<Agent_bob> quentin wasn't true about nano either
<chris____> at least the basics
<quentin> chris__ great :) so vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for nvidia
<jaakkome> I "upgraded" fglrx and things got worse. How can I get the old version back?
<quentin> you should find a line like that: Driver          "nvidia"
<quentin> under device section
<quentin> then change it to nv
<quentin> wich is the open source driver name if I remember well
<quentin> *h
<quentin> if it fails to load X it means that you have to fall back to vesa driver
<chris____> ahh wiht nv i get my login screen back
<chris____> is this normal to have such trouble with a stable release? i am fine coming here and know a bit arrount on the console. but for my girlfriend it is horror.
<chris____> i suggested kubuntu as a stable system to her
<amerigo> somebody knows where I can find information about PSP and PS2?
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: www.sony.com
<quentin> chris__ I dunno, I'm a new kubuntu user, I prefer Gentoo distro but I had no time to recompile a whole system for my laptop
<amerigo> I need to change cip to run unofficial program/games
<amerigo> I think that sony cannot help me
<quentin> regarding the stability of the nvidia drivers, you should consider that the proprietary drivers are the same all the distros
<quentin> so fedora, mandriva, gentoo, debian ... would issue the same problem
<quentin> But it could be interesting to check the log to know what was the error
<ActionParsnip> quentin: no idea, i use envyng as it works for my system. Its unsupported however
<ActionParsnip> quentin: there are drivers on the repos
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quentin> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep [EE]
<Agent_bob> useless use of cat
<quentin> thanks all, I know that :). Btw, I'm using these drivers and everything works fine
<Agent_bob> grep '[EE]' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: it has infinite uses
<quentin> just trying to help chris__
<quentin> :)
<Agent_bob> it's also not needed to read a file ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: if the guy is happier that way then let him. More than 1 way to skin a cat
 * Agent_bob has defured a felion or two
<quentin> I dunno if this the best way to do this but cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep [EE] works
<quentin> :)
<chris____> was there a change in 8.04 how wireless is handled? i have an atheros card here. before i could join my wpa securred wlan. now knetworkmanager doesnt show any networks. iwlist ath0 scanning shows networks which knetworkmanager doesn't. and i have a new interface wifi0 i can't remember to have it seen before.
<quentin> your way :grep 'EE' file is better
<quentin> more elegant :)
<quentin> ty Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> quentin you should at least protect the glob from shell expansion  '[EE]'    shell will try to expand [EE] before passing it to grep without the single quotes
<ActionParsnip> chris____: i manually edit /etc/network/interfaces personally
<amerigo> I need to change chip or make hardware change to run unofficial program/games on PSP and PS2
<quentin> Agent_bob: 'yep', my bad :).
<amerigo> Nobody knows where I can find a Tutorial?
<quentin> + errors are reported like that (EE) and not [EE]
<quentin> uhuh
<chris____> ActionParsnip: i used knetworkmanager to connect to wpa secured network. for me it was easier than using wpa supplicant. now without knetworkmanager showing the wirelessnetworks i am kinda helpless
<ActionParsnip> chris____: try this sort of thing http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Agent_bob> quentin want to see my latest script ?
<quentin> Agent_bob: sure. What language?
<Agent_bob> shell
<quentin> k
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d631a1693
<Agent_bob> tarfs    ^
<chris____> ActionParsnip: that stuff is not wireless related. i know how to set gateway, ip addresse etc wiht ifconfig. but i am stuck when it comes to setup wpa. and i would like to have a graphical interace to show my girl.
<ActionParsnip> chris____: once its setup you dont need it again
<quentin> love the "exit 42" :)
<Agent_bob> quentin if you notice each error has it's own exit code   easier to debug
<ActionParsnip> chris____: http://vollink.com/gary/deb_wifi.html
<chris____> ActionParsnip: thought that way. now it turned out the wireless card discontinued to work.
<Agent_bob> and yeah  42 $HOME  not set
<fatalerror90123> ;
<quentin> Agent_bob: There is no way to get all the devices names and partitions?
<quentin> why are you listing all hda, hdb,...
<quentin> you should be able to get the list from somewhere (/dev/ listing maybe)
<Agent_bob> it's not all.  it's testing to see if the user wants to setup a hard drive archiver
<Agent_bob> you may not have noticed what it did.  and yes there are other ways to do that.   but not anything more effecient that i could find.   remember what udev does when you start probing /dev/
<quentin> I don't know what udev do when probing /dev/. What happens?
<Agent_bob> it tries to insert modules for everything that isn't already there and make the device node...  i don't wan that
<Agent_bob> t
<quentin> ok
<Agent_bob> and i totally agree that case loop is too long.
<Agent_bob> but hey if it works...  and it's only used to set the thing up.
<quentin> there should be a way. I know that grub is able to list the devices, so it should be a way to do this.
<Agent_bob> the other functions should by hature be used a lot more.
<Apple_cat> Hey, are there any known problems with 8.04 ? I'm having a few problems atm
<Apple_cat> *with dual screens
<quentin> Anynway, did I mention that this a very nice script? Cause it is
<quentin> :)
<Agent_bob> well thank you.
<Agent_bob> quentin now let me explain the reason for it.   i run a nosuid system and that script lets normal users access the floppy drive without a root login.    (but as you might have guessed root has to set up the initial device node)
<Agent_bob> but making the floppy drive a tar archive and writing dirrectly too it.  there is no mount process to worry about.
<chris____> which ui should i use to see all available wireless networks?
<Agent_bob> s/but/by/
<Agent_bob> Apple_cat several.   search the wiki and see if yours is there
<Apple_cat> I've heard people saying that manually editing xorg.conf is of no use now, is this true? Or only up to a point
<Agent_bob> Apple_cat i would like to know the details of that myself.   i'm still using dapper
<Apple_cat> 0.0?
<Apple_cat> *asks question about that in kubuntu-offtopic*
<Agent_bob> Apple_cat hehhe.  come back and tell me when you find out   lol
<quentin> Agent_bob: nice done. Don't know what to say except: nice done. :)
<Apple_cat> Will do, but I was also interested in why you're still using dapper
<Agent_bob> Apple_cat a better question might be "why i switched from mandrake 10"     short answer is i'm one of those guys that hates change.   "if it aint broke....
<Agent_bob> configure it"
<Agent_bob> err you know what i mean
<Apple_cat> Sure... Up to a point I guess : P
<Agent_bob> Apple_cat i don't do windows.    "BUT" i still have a copy of win95 on one box "wintendo" you know.
<Apple_cat> You know you want to continue talking about this in offtopic ? My offtopic senses are tingling
 * Agent_bob <grumbles> makes the reluctant trip to ot </grumbles>
<quentin> Agent_bob: didn't find anything interesting in grub for device listing but a regexp should do the trick : ls /dev/ | grep '^[hs]d[A-Za-z][0-9]'
<quentin> should list hd sd something
<Agent_bob> quentin i think it reads streight from bios
<Agent_bob> casue it's os independant
<quentin> Agent_bob: ls /dev/ | grep '^[hs]d[A-Za-z][0-9]*' I forgot the *, cause you need to get hda too
<jaakkome> How can I remove the kernel modules installed by the ati proprietary driver installed thing?
<Agent_bob> quentin ls -l /dev/hd*    but you will have to cut it in to chunks.   and it's still going to take as long as the long case loop
<quentin> Agent_bob:yep...
<quentin> Agent_bob: but it'a done in 1 line and may be more esay to maintain
<quentin> *s
<quentin> s*
<Agent_bob> are you sure you can set the major and minor for any hd?#  to a variable in one line ?
<Agent_bob> you have to read the users input and make a device node for what they specify     if you write it i'll use it.   else i'm sticking with the case loop.
<Agent_bob> one could in theory depend on "MAKEDEV" i guess
<quentin> Agent_bob: right, I forgot about D="X X'". but it's interesting. I'll try to see if it's possible.
<Agent_bob> oh and i purposely omited scsi devices.   figured the first thing that someone would do is test it on their usb stick.
<Agent_bob> it could be used there   "at least in theory"  but they will froget why the stick isn't formated and ....   you know the rest of that story.
<marco> a
<quentin> Agent_bob: oh yes..
<quentin> Agent_bob: format, loss of datas, cries...
<Agent_bob> yep...
<quentin> Agent_bob: is there a way to contact you if I don't find you here?
<Agent_bob> quentin not really.
<quentin> Agent_bob: I will try to see if it's possible to shorten this case loop
<Agent_bob> quentin i'm  _2 and intelikey also.   depending on how i feel and where i am.... :)
<Agent_bob> so if you come looking for me   remember that i may not be who i am
<quentin> Agent_bob: ok.
<quentin> Agent_bob: "exit 42" will be enough to challenge the "whoIamSpeakingTo?"
<Agent_bob> :)
<quentin> cya
<Agent_bob> shalom
<ActionParsnip> tis quiet
<Agent_bob> it was
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> i just strained my brain in offtopic  and i don't think a soul read it....
<ActionParsnip> insane in the brain strain
<Agent_bob> in the rain
<Agent_bob> maybe if i start asking about warez it will wake someone up ?
<Agent_bob> so where can i get a free copy of windarz ?
<ActionParsnip> you need to downdrive some tinterwebby sites to your bluetooth hd widescreen
<Agent_bob> anybody want to buy some cheep movies ?
<ActionParsnip> service pack 19B
<Agent_bob> crap. that one did set an alarm off.
<Agent_bob> anyway.
<ActionParsnip> paste your xorg.conf ;)
<Agent_bob> might be fun to troll ##windows a little while
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> that would wake up a floodbot   wouldn't it
<ActionParsnip> yeah i like him, hes cool
<Agent_bob> /exec -o cat /dev/urandom
<Agent_bob> !`$(`$(`$(`$(`$(`$(`$(`$(^H<E2><89><D1>AZ)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`
<ubottu> az)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`)`, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> jussi01 must be away...
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: erm
<Agent_bob> hi ya Tm_T
<Agent_bob> got anything we can fix ?
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: nah, just making sure you behave
<Agent_bob> you know i do....    sorta
<quentin> back :)
<Agent_bob> i see
<quentin> :)
<Tm_T> quentin: please don't use awaynicks
<quentin> Tm_T: why?
<Tm_T> quentin: it clutters channels
<Agent_bob> quentin sorry about that.  i woke up the ops...
<Tm_T> !away | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<quentin> ok, thanks
<quentin> will do that :)
<Tm_T> quentin: appreciate it :)
<quentin> Agent_bob: how do you get the D values: I mean, what is this:  D="22 72" and how do you get it?
<Agent_bob> quentin it's the major and minor device codes
<Agent_bob> quentin  ls -l /dev/hda   will show you   or sda
<Agent_bob> sda will be 8 0   hda will be 3 0
<quentin> Agento_bob: ok :)
<Agent_bob> ls -l /dev/ram0   will be 1 0
<Agent_bob> slow cause i had to make sure i remembered that one.
<Agent_bob> quentin you never had to make by hand a device node before ?
<Agent_bob> anyway  man mknod   has a very breif synapsis
<quentin> Agent_bob: Never, I'm studying Telecommunications. And my knowledge in operating system consists in the 40 first pages of the Tannenbaum book
<Agent_bob> :)
<quentin> must go eat ++
<Agent_bob> but see you have schooling.   i'm  a self made moron
<Agent_bob> quentin heres an example.   but it's not worth a lot when it comes to setting the  D=   ** ( ls -l /dev/hda | cut -b23-28 | tr -d ',' ) **
<Agent_bob> main reason i say that.  is....   i'll get back to that.
<Agent_bob> quentin here.  i wont let local users use this because it's dangerous.   but you wanted to shorten the first case loop   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7f36f4ad    that's shorter.   thing is it allows sd devices as well.
<numemtl> someone in french for helping me for installing my wifi card thx
<Agent_bob> !fr | numemtl maybe in there
<ubottu> numemtl maybe in there: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Agent_bob> merci booko<!/sp>
<numemtl> merci
<Agent_bob> quentin this one is a little safer.  but still not acceptable to me.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d20462519
<Agent_bob> quentin this will eliminate scsi devices so it's acceptable for now.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5d1b38c5    "more than one way to defur a felion"  :)))
<sancho21> anybody know how to install pg cluster in debian family including ubuntu?
<bertholdt> What is this "kubuntu" stuff anyway? Some sort of food, right?
<aorkwa> !kubuntu | bertholdt
<ubottu> bertholdt: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bertholdt> Oh, thanks! Look pretty interesting. Can I run it on Windows XP?
<Tm_T> bertholdt: well, its whole operating system and applications in it, so, umm, it runs instead of Windows XP
<Tm_T> BUT you can install it without touching your Windows, even install it from Windows
<bertholdt> No shit! Is that actually possible?
<Tm_T> or use it without installing it
<Tm_T> bertholdt: yes
<bertholdt> Now you're joking, right? At least I have to install, no?
<Tm_T> bertholdt: no, not joking, you can run it from cd, if you don't like to install it
<bertholdt> Now THAT I have simply just GOT to see!
<Tm_T> then feel free to try :)
<bertholdt> How about PDA, is there a version usable in a HP Ipaq also?
<Tm_T> bertholdt: sorry no, also HP usually doesn't give details of their hardware so you cannot do operating systems and/or drivers for their devices easily
<Tm_T> bertholdt: but for some models there is Linux systems installable
<Tm_T> bertholdt: http://www.kubuntu.org/tour
<bertholdt> Ah, such a shame! I think it absolutely S***S with the OS I got when i bought it.
<Tm_T> bertholdt: Windows Mobile is quite nasty, yes
<Tm_T> bertholdt: but lets try to keep language in nice level ;)
<bertholdt> Luckily there is a hole in the bottom where the pen fits neatly for a convinient reset every now and then! ;-)
<Tm_T> yeah, I know the feeling
<bertholdt> Sadly it is also my cellphone... NOT good!
<bertholdt> My beloved Siemens M35 finaly gave up on me...
<Tm_T> bertholdt: thats why I bought Openmoko Freerunner, no limitations :)
<Tm_T> bertholdt: anyway, I suggest you to download and burn livecd and try it
<berkes> is openmoko out for consumers then, finally?
<Tm_T> berkes: yes, though software isn't "for mainstream" yet
<Tm_T> bertholdt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Nyad> Hi, what command must I type in to see a list of all installed software on my pc via the command line?
<Tm_T> Nyad: dpkg --get-selections
<Nyad> thanks Tm_T, your dynamite!
<bertholdt> openmoko seems really interesting!
<Tm_T> Nyad: be warned, it's a looong list, you propably would like to get it into text file, if so, do this: dpkg --get-selections > textfile.txt
<Nyad> tnx, I just piped it to less
<Tm_T> heh, that's good too
<Tm_T> Nyad: though, as you can see, it lists also what have been uninstalled, so you might like to grep if needed
<Jucato> "dpkg -l" too
<Nyad> Tm_T,  so I type  something like ,   dpkg --get-selections | grep install | less
<Tm_T> I bet there's other methods too
<Tm_T> Nyad: yes
<Nyad> that still gives me all the deinstall packages
<Jucato> use "grep -v deinstall"
<Tm_T> nngh, yeah
 * Tm_T is trying to do his work so isn't fully with you guys
<Nyad> Jucato, that works nicely, but now if I have say more than just install and deinstall, how do I force grep to pick up complete words called install?
<Jucato> Nyad: grep install | grep -v deinstall :)
<Tm_T> Nyad: or use regexp
<Nyad> ya but what if I had more than just 2 things in the list, say I had 100 words that have 'install' inside them, then it would be too long
<Tm_T> Nyad: grep -e '\ install' ?
<Tm_T> or even grep -e '\ install\ '
<Nyad> for example I may have 'install5', 'deinstall' , 'fakeinstall', 'oddinstall' and 'install'   in a list, how do I grab only that 'install'  and not the others
<Tm_T> no, not -e but -G I think
<ahox> Tm_T: um, no, but grep ' \binstall$' would work
<ahox> Tm_T: sry, grep -e ' \binstall$' would work
<Nyad> it does, thanks
<ahox> Nyad: I assume you still want to show the imaginary installed package names install....
<serhat> ..
<Nyad> ahox, imaginary names?
<Tm_T> ahox: ah, true
<ahox> Nyad: I meant just in case there is a package named install
<Nyad> oh right
<Nyad> yes
<Jucato> "checkinstall"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Nyad> hi, if I have a free ext3 partition with nothing on it and I copy my whole kubuntu installation off of my one drive onto that one and I change grub's menu.lst to allow me to boot off of that kernel, will it work?
<Tm_T> Nyad: also fstab and stuff
<garysteinert> im trying to install kdelibsfrom svn, as described in http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version but i keep getting 'Phonon library not found' i have installed the libphonon packages as well as the phonon package but still the same error
<garysteinert> any ideas?
<Nyad> ok so theres nothing special that goes on when you install linux onto an hd, it just installs a bootloader and tells a few files to point to the right place etc, no special sectors on the hd have to be changed
<garysteinert> am i missing a package?
<BluesKaj> Nyad:  on the same pc..should work ok . I used GParted to ghost from one drive to another , it's simple and effective .
<BluesKaj> Nyad:  check this tutorial http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/move/move.htm
<tictric_> garysteinert: kdesupport
<tictric_> you need to checkout and compile as well
<garysteinert> titric: thanks, i forgot about that channel
<BluesKaj> Nyad: you there ?
<Nyad> thanks BluesKaj, sorry I had to shower
<Nyad> that's so easy BluesKaj, great link
 * genii sips his coffee
<BooVeMan_work> hi genii
<genii> BooVeMan_work: Hiya
<BooVeMan_work> genii: quiet around here noone to babysit - you have an outcome of that carib909 guy?
<elpez> hello.. can anyone please help me out with my java?.. i was updating it and it doesn't work anymore...
<genii> BooVeMan_work: by the time I got back later that night he was gone again, haven't seen him since
<genii> elpez: You were trying to update it from a download from Sun for instance, and not through Adept? (package manager)
<genii> Or the entire computer was updating and afterwards java didn't work?
<elpez> yes
<elpez> genii i followed this page http://www.java.com/es/download/help/5000010500.xml
<elpez> i downloaded a .bin
<elpez> because the java testing tool said my vesion was old... and some pages didn't quite work right
<elpez> sorry... the link is in spanish... here it is in english... http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<itscodyxx> Okay, I am having a problem. I attempted to open a program (KUser) and it states 'su returned with an error'
<__hw__> If I open an encrypted attchment with kmail and select "Open with KGPG" where is the decrypted contents stored?
<shadowhywind>  hay all wondering if someone could help. I started audacious today, and it is completely yellow.....
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: I highly recommend to install the openJDK from adept
<itscodyxx> I got into my /etc/sudoers file, but I don't know how to save it in terminal after editing it.
<BooVeMan_work> itscodyxx: you DO NOT edit sudoers directly - use visudo
<itscodyxx> I did.
<itscodyxx> Here is what I did:
<BooVeMan_work> itscodyxx: :wq
<elpez> BooVeMan_work it appears as installed... but nothing javaish will work
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: did you check sudo update-alternatives --config java afterwards
<itscodyxx> I typed in su then visudo then added myself. Through itscodyxx   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<elpez> BooVeMan_work no... i didn't
<emons> hi guys is there REV ?
<BooVeMan_work> itscodyxx: if you have finished editing just type :wq and you are there
<itscodyxx> oh, okay, I'll try that. Thank you very much
<marius> hi to all
<BooVeMan_work> emons: not in the users list...
<elpez> BooVeMan_work i did that.. and selected openjdk
<BooVeMan_work> test java now
<marius> could anyone tell me a torrent to install?
<emons> yes but he might be under another nick
<emons> thatz y i asked...
<BooVeMan_work> f.e. java --version in the console
<marius> i have kt torrent
<emons> here he is
<marius> but i don't like it!
<itscodyxx> After I press :wq and enter, it just breaks onto another line with the insert prompt still at the bottom
<BooVeMan_work> marius: azareus
<BooVeMan_work> itscodyxx: hahaha -. almost - just hit esc before that ...
<simi> hi, i have a pentium 3 procesor, what famili is this ?Pentium clasic Pentium MAX or pentium PRo?
<simi> pentium MMX?
<itscodyxx> Okay, thank you very much
<marius> thanks BooVeMan
<BluesKaj> marius:  ktorrent is similar to utorrent (windows) , but there's an alternative called transmission
<itscodyxx> And su still returned with an error
<elpez> BooVeMan_work nope... "Java Runtime Environment is not working on your system"
<BluesKaj> azureus is ahog
<Pici> itscodyxx: You're just trying to use su?
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: something definatly is screwed on your system
<genii> back
<itscodyxx> Okay, so I am back to editing the sudoers file.
<itscodyxx> I just added my username again
<itscodyxx> After this, I do I simply hit escape then :wq?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work :( any ideas?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: try this: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/ + cd $JAVA_HOME + java --version
<BooVeMan_work> itscodyxx: what error do you see EXACTLY?
<genii> elpez: I would recommend in Konsole: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<itscodyxx> Okay, here is the background to my story: Yesterday, I was attempting to install a .deb file with KPackage, and it prompted me to give my password, when I did, it said there was an error. Today, I attempted to open both KUser and Synaptic, and here is the exact error I received: 'Su returned with an error'
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<ahox> itscodyxx: su and not sudo? Whats your distribution?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work java version "1.6.0" +  OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09) +OpenJDK Server VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode)
<itscodyxx> I am using Freespire Linux 2.0.8
<z0d14k> In gutsy I used to use ksynaptics to make my ultra-sensitive touchpad berable.  It is gone in Hardy.  There are more settings in System Configuration, but not hear enough.  Any ideas?
<elpez> genii i have those packages already :S
<ahox> itscodyxx: can you still use su from the terminal?
<itscodyxx> yes
<z0d14k> Specifically I miss the prevent unwanted taps feature.
<genii> BooVeMan_work: Ah, didn't see you were working on elpez's issue :)
<ahox> and you gave your root pw?
<itscodyxx> yes
<ahox> can you run aptitude install ?
<itscodyxx> What is that?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: for the time beeing i?d recommend to put that export line (only that) into youir .bash_profile - I have no better idea for the mioment
<ahox> aptitude is an frontend for dpkg
<ahox> and install just tells it to do any pending jobs
<jeroen-> anyone else had problems with the new kernel in hardy-proposed?
<ahox> I suspect that your deb db is broken
<itscodyxx> Oh, like apt-get?
<ahox> yes
<itscodyxx> I'll try
<itscodyxx> I ran it under sudo, and in terminal window, it said 'must be setuid root'
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<z0d14k> ncfi1013: What is the ilo?  Is that a brand or model?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ok.... thanx
<ncfi1013> ilo is the brand
<elpez> BooVeMan_work you think i should reinstall the whole kubuntu thing because of this?
<ncfi1013> lower grade mp3 player than the ipod
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: no - if it works with that does no harm - If you have more time later (upgrading to 8.10) i?d suggest a reinstall
<BooVeMan_work> ncfi1013: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+ilo+mp3 is all I can offer
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ... but the test page still says i have no java on my system :(
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: thats an plugin-issue? you are on Firefox?
<genii> elpez: Have you shut down and restarted your broswer after these changes?
<elpez> yes
<elpez> yes
<elpez> both questions have affirmative answers, genii and BooVeMan_work
<ncfi1013> thanx BooVeMan all i was looking for was ANYTHING that would help bcuz i have an ipod and i don't have the same problems as the owner of this crappy mp3 player does which is why he he enlisted me to help him with his problem bcuz, for example, he doesn't even know the difference between upload and download...ha ha
<BooVeMan_work> in ff opening about:plugins shows a java plugin installed?
<itscodyxx> Do you think I should go into recovery mode and try it out?
<histo> itscodyxx: I think you should ask the freespire people.
<elpez> BooVeMan_work :$ nope
<histo> itscodyxx: since thats what you are running
<itscodyxx> I tried to register at their forums, but I never got a verification email. Therefore, I can't post in the forums
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: try removing and reinstalling the java-plugin
<BooVeMan_work> and is that FF2 or FF3?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work FF3...
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: just to make sure - when i said java plugin that would include GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0 - however it does not say java directly
<itscodyxx> Okay, I found the problem
<itscodyxx> Thank you very much though
<elpez> BooVeMan_work no wonder i can't find it :)
 * BooVeMan_work thinks that it would have been the least one could aks from itscodyxx to report what the problem was...
<elpez> BooVeMan_work its just gcjwebplugin?
<elpez> or icedtea-gcjwebplugin ?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: I think that would be icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<elpez> ok
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ... too bad.. still no java plugin in about:plugins
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: can you paste the outcome of an ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ into pastebin?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work http://pastebin.com/m4a00c9ae
<elpez> there it appears to be
<BluesKaj> elpez, check adept , all one needs is kubuntu-restricted-extras ..it contains what you need
<BooVeMan_work> BluesKaj: it seems to be installe dfine - but only dioes not showup
<BluesKaj> if you have too many java versions , you have conficts which cripple java
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<elpez> BlueSkaj what should i do?
<BluesKaj> elpez look in adept , all you need is sun-java6-bin, sun java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin ..all are part of kubuntu restricted-extras package .
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: before that try a sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: sorry should read sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
 * BluesKaj backs off...too many cooks 
<ironman__> Hi f@lks
<elpez> nothing yet
<BluesKaj> elpez , do you have the medibuntu repos on your sources.list
<elpez> yes
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: do you have alternatives in the update-alternatives to choose from?
<ironman__> need a little help with kopete somebody available??
<elpez>           1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<elpez> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/gcjwebplugin.so
<elpez> those are my alternatives
<ironman__> Anybody woulde help with kopete pls??
<rav> ironman: what do you need?
<ironman__> tks rav
<ironman__> i was working without problems chatting with MSN folks
<Daisuke_Laptop> ironman__: just ask your question
<ironman__> but 2 days ago a got the conecction closed
<BluesKaj> elpez:  run this , sudo update-alternatives --config java , then choose this one , /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<ironman__> got conecction close and dont send messages
<ironman__> what that means?
<rav> ironman: i doubt it's a kopete problem, i was logged on to msn last night
<ironman__> any idea what else could be?
<ironman__> ive alñready uninstall kopete end the reinstall but same problem got
<rav> maybe msn was blocked in your ISP, as at the place I work
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: Follow BluesKaj - and select option 1 for the plugin as well
<ironman__> mmm could be tks i go to check
<elpez> ok done
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: result of your test page?
<BluesKaj> BooVeMan_work:  dam* java , certainly a PITA
<BooVeMan_work> BluesKaj: my daily bread - java developper...
<squid0> hey. I'm on a shared wifi network, and I can only connect with windows. there was something about a hex address where there's a setup script, which you can input in the dialogs for network settings in windows, but which I can't find in linux. what do I do? I don't want to be stuck on using windows!
<BluesKaj> like I said , work can be a PITA sometimes :)
<elpez> BooVeMan, BlueSkaj "Java is not working on your system"
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: about:plugins still without java?
<elpez> BooVeMan, yup
<TobeMan777> Hi all. I have a graphical problem connected to the use of VLC player...
<BluesKaj> elpez:  hmm sounds like he needs a java housecleaning , and a java re-install
<elpez> BlueSkaj: Yes, please :D
<TobeMan777> is this the right "forum" to ask about graphical problems in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> TobeMan777: try  #ubuntu
<TobeMan777> thanx
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: remove anything you have refering java - including the stuff that installed the sun .bin and restart
<elpez> BooVeMan_work from adept?
<BluesKaj> elpez: yeah , just type in java , then remove all javas listed...that should work .
<elpez> BlueSkaj, ok working on it
<BooVeMan_work> BluesKaj: elpez tried an installation with a .bin from sun as well - I think that was what screwed the system
<rav> how can I uninstall the downloaded deb packaged for skype to use the medibuntu package?
<BooVeMan_work> rav: dpkg -- remove skype?
<elpez> BooVeMan, BlueSkaj Yes I did, how do I remove that?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: ni idea
<elpez> BooVeMan lol
<elpez> BooVeMan, BlueSkaj this is looking like a reinstall on the making
<elpez> :S
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: where you following an howto ?
<elpez> yes
<elpez> this one:
<elpez> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: so you installed it into /usr/java¿?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work yes i did...was that wrong?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: no - just rm -r /usr/java
<amit> hi
<amit> what about yahoo messenger
<BooVeMan_work> and you follwed the isntructions below to install the plugin?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ok done...that and the adept thing... nothing that appears with the keyword java is installed
<elpez> BooVeMan_work.. yes i followed all of it
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: and you follwed the isntructions below to install the plugin?
<BooVeMan_work> ok we have to clean up that as well
<elpez> BooVeMan_work but that is a link only right?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: you installed into /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins?
<histo> Thats cool wasn't aware of frostwire installing now
<histo> oop swrong room
<elpez> BooVeMan_work no, into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: ok remove it there
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: did you link the extention as well?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: did you install the extention as well?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: "If you install Firefox 1.5 or later, you can enable the Java Console menu item in the Tools menu. Change directories to the Firefox extensions directory, then unzip ffjcext.zip there. .."
<elpez> no.. i didn't do that
<elpez> i think i missed it
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: good
<BooVeMan_work> so i Recon we revertted everything
<elpez> :D
<elpez> BooVeMan_work =D crossing my fingers
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: comment the line i asked you to put in in you .bash_profile, reboot (just to make sure) and come back
<lginn02> i installed a theme on superkaramba but when i restarted my pc it wastnt in the list anymore even though it says its still instlled. where did it save it too.
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ok... but i didn't put it in there yet
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: ok -better still
<elpez> BooVeMan_work iĺl just reboot and brb
<elpez> BooVeMan_work or no need to?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: no please reboot
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ok... just in case i dont make it back (my network sux here) whatd
<elpez> BooVeMan_work what should i install?
<lginn02> anyone here use SuperKaramba?
<BooVeMan_work> your pick between sun-java6 or openJdk - should work both - still most commonly used is sun - and esier to find the plugin (-plugin)
<BooVeMan_work> lginn02: nope to bloated
<lginn02> what do you mean
<elpez> BooVeMan_work ok thanks
<elpez> off i go
<BluesKaj> BooVeMan_work: the sun source bins never seem to install in the right dir , hence the java conflicts
<elpez> BooVeMan_work... i am back.. installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<elpez> BooVeMan_work still doesn't seem to work :(
<Nyad> hi, whenever I install something via apt-get I get this message : The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   and it's a huge list. it tells me to use apt-get autoremove, will this be bad, like can it mess things up?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: about:plugins stil wissing the plugin?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: no just do it
<histo> Nyad: depends what it wants to remvoe.
<ahox> Nyad: It *should* be fine - apt remembers what packages you requested it to install and which one are dependencies because of this
<elpez> BooVeMan_work yes.... :(.. makes me want to cry
<Nyad> ahox, but if a dependency is removed, then won't my apps stop working?
<ahox> Nyad: It wont remove dependencies from still installed apps
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: are you 100% positive that you run firefox3 and not firefox2?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work yes.... 110%
<ahox> Nyad: but say you installed kdevelop, this will install kdevelop-data as a dependency. If you uninstall kdevelop, autoremove will also remove the -data package
<elpez> BooVeMan_work FF 3.0.1
<Nyad> ahox, I see, what does autoclean do then?
<ahox> Nyad: man aptitude:
<ahox>        autoclean
<ahox>            Removes any cached packages which can no longer be downloaded. This allows you to prevent a cache from growing out of control over
<ahox>            time without completely emptying it.
<Nyad> thanks ahox
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: ok I herewith declare myself "out of ideas" - if noone else picks up I recommend to reinstall - and as a future guideline if you can avoid it do not install anything which is not a deb...
<ahox> btw, konqueror has a man kio plugin, just type as an address say man:/ls
<Nyad> ahox, I just ran autoremove and some things are removing fine but I get a few of these messages, Removing libflickrnet2.1.5-cil ...
<Nyad> Removing libflickrnet2.1.5-cil from Mono
<Nyad> W: removing assembly:  failed!
<Nyad> W: removing assembly:  failed!
<elpez> ok thanx :)
<ahox> W is only a warning
<elpez> BooVeMan_work thanx
<elpez> BooVeMan_work i will heed your advice
<_CrashMaster_> !pastebin | ahox, Nyad
<ubottu> ahox, Nyad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> hi everyone
<_CrashMaster_> Hello ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i get a read-write error of my disk and i don't know how to check it
<ahox> fsck
<ubuntu_> i try with fsck but i don't know if it works
<histo> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubuntu_> i tried on /dev/sda1 which is the instalation partition
<ahox> ubuntu_: never use fsck on a mounted partition, use "sudo shutdown -F -r now"
<josue4001> hola
<ubuntu_> i am not using this partition now, i ran on livecd
<josue4001> ubuntu-es
<josue4001> alguien q me pueda ayudar
<ahox> ubuntu_ : what is the fs?
<ubuntu_> the instalation seemed ok, but then while working (downloading updates) gives the disk error and the system freezes
<ubuntu_> ext3
<ahox> ubuntu_: if it is ext3, try fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda1
<ahox> ubuntu_: sry, sck.ext3 -cf /dev/s
<ahox> this also checks for bad blocks
<ahox> but be warned, it takes some time
<josue4001> spanis
<josue4001> please
<josue4001> '¿¿¿???
<BooVeMan_work> !spanish | josue4001
<ubottu> josue4001: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> ahox: does this autofix the errors?
<ahox> ubuntu_: no
<ahox> ubuntu_: it will ask you
<ubuntu_> ok
<ahox> ubuntu_: and I would recommend that you read the messages, if there are more than two bad blocks, get a new HD
<ahox> ubuntu_: Unless the data is important for you, then get a new one in case of a single bad block....
<ncfi1013> do i need a driver installed for my ilo mp3 player to work? if so where do i go to get this particular driver?
<ubuntu_> ahox: fsck.ext3 -cf /dev/s didnt work
<ahox> ubuntu_: fsck.ext -cf /dev/sda1 ?
<histo> ubuntu_: you have to specify the partition
<ubuntu_> ahox: ok
<histo> ubuntu_: you are specifying the drive with /dev/sda
<histo> ubuntu_: or /dev/sdb
<ahox> ubuntu_: I assume you still want to check your primary partition
<ubuntu_> ahox: doesnt work mate...
<histo> ubuntu_: /dev/sda would be primary master etc...
<ahox> what is the errormessage? And what are your devices?
<ubuntu_> ahox:
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck.ext -cf /dev/sda1
<ubuntu_> bash: fsck.ext: command not found
<ahox> fsck.ext3
<ubuntu_> i am stupid i think,,,
<ubuntu_> ok started...
<ubuntu_> :)
<ahox> ASSUMING you have a ext3 partition
<ubuntu_> ahox: i do :P
<ncfi1013> do ineed a particular driver installed in order to get an ilo brand mp3 player to work in windows or linux media players and where can i find said drivers?
<ubuntu_> ahox: does this "mark" bad sectors for not being used?
<ahox> ubuntu_
<ahox> ubuntu_: AFAIR it will ask you
<ubuntu_> ahox: ok!
<timo_> I can't figure out how to install a number pad on linux... can't find a driver anywhere :S
<ahox> timo_: number pad as in the right hand side keyboard part?
<timo_> anybody experience with this? I've got a Labtec Number Pad...
<timo_> no, a separate usb number pad
<ncfi1013> do ineed a particular driver installed in order to get an ilo brand mp3 player to work in windows or linux media players and where can i find said drivers?
<ahox> timo_: If USB then it should be recognized as an HID-keyboard
<timo_> it came with a cd for windows
<genii> ahox: Some laptops like IBM had even separate proprietary numpads
<ahox> genii: I know, just wanted to make sure we are talking about the same thing
<timo_> well it's obviously not recognized... i can't type anything with it, pressing num lock makes no difference
<timo_> but it should be automatically recognized, you say?
<ahox> This may sound odd, but try rebooting with the numberpad plugged in - I once had a keyboard where this helped
<ahox> it should...
<timo_> hmm good idea, i'll try...
<timo_> if it won't work, i'll be back in a minute ;-)
<ahox> just tell us in any case
<timo_> ok
<alanx> somebody can tell me how I do for the emerald manager starts with compiz and not the default window manager of kde
<timo_> I'm back, numpad still not workin :(
<timo_> i believe i got a few errors on startup btw
<BooVeMan_work> timo_: does it show up doing an lsusb ?
<timo_> but i wasn't paying attention so before i could read them, they were already gone
<ahox> timo_: dmesg is your friend
<BooVeMan_work> timo_: these error should be recorded by dmesg
<amerigo> # kubuntu.it
<timo_> what's dmesg?
<ahox> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<timo_> sorry i'm a bit new to linux
<amerigo> italiano
<BooVeMan_work> just enter it on a console
<ahox> dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<BooVeMan_work> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<timo_> aha
<timo_> $ lsusb: i only get one device, it's my mouse...
<timo_> dmesg: a whole lot of messages saying that a usb device is not accepting any one of the addresses
<ahox> timo_: I assume it is an usb device....
<timo_> y
<ahox> timo_: Something is broken then, maybe the device. At the very least it should show up there
<timo_> why is the device "not accepting" the address... :(
<ahox> timo_: ?
<timo_> ah
<timo_> usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<timo_> usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<timo_> srry
<timo_> usb 5-3: device not accepting address 10, error -110
<timo_> that's what i get
<ahox> timo_: Try to use USB1.1, this could help
<ahox> and now, how do we set it to usb1.1....?
<BooVeMan_work> ahox: using a USB 1.1 only connector :-)
<timo_> hmmm i just tried the numpad on a different computer with windows and it worked fine
<timo_> i only have usb 2.0 connectors i guess
<ahox> Any chance of doing it in sw? As in giving kernel parameters. I kind of doubt that a keypad needs USB2....
<timo_> now my mouse is gone as well, tried to plug it in one of the usb-ports in the numpad
<timo_> yeah you're right ahox
<timo_> but what does sw stand for?
<ahox> software
<timo_> ah :)
<ahox> Does "sudo lsusb  -v | grep bcdUSB" only returns 2.0 ?
<timo_> it takes a while, is that normal?
<ahox> shouldn't take to long
<timo_> ah, i got it, it shows several entries, 2.00 as well as 1.10
<timo_> now what should i do to switch to 1.10?
<ahox> good, this means that some of your usb ports are still 1.1 - so now you have to find those
<timo_> ah
<timo_> that means plugging my numpad in a different port?
<ahox> yes
<ahox> and check dmesg each time
<ahox> ok, I have to go home now, shops are closing, BooVeMan_work can take over ;-)
<timo_> ok thanks!
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: reinstalled?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work yup
<elpez> still on it
<timo_> BooVeMan, i tried all of my usb-ports, none of them seems to work
<timo_> dmesg keeps giving errors
<wesley_> is there a way to shutdown the firewall in ubuntu ?
<BooVeMan_work> timo_: follow this and the link on the bottom of the section: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<BooVeMan_work> wesley_: sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<wesley_> and how will you put it on?
<BluesKaj> elpez, not running 64 bit by any chance ?
<BooVeMan_work> wesley_: sudo /etc/init.d/ufw start
<BluesKaj> !firewall | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BooVeMan_work> !root |root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> gawd , never login as root
<Nyad> hi, what's a good command line gpl ftp program?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: ftp
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, thanks, are there any others that I can test to see which one I like?
<timo_> BooVeMan_work: I'm looking at the contents of proc/interrupts right now, but i don't know which one could refer to my numpad
<BooVeMan_work> look in adept for ftp and add as wnated tag commandline
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: wore specific [interface::commandline]
<timo_> BooVeMan_work: can you please help me with this?
<BooVeMan_work> timo_: gimme 5
<timo_> BooVeMan_work: sorry i got to go, hopefully we can figure this out later
<gkffjcs_> Hi all my consol is not sourcing my .bashrc for some reason. It started after I moved my home directory.
<gkffjcs_> wait, never mind
<gkffjcs_> it seems to only be effecting gnome terminal, Ill ask those guys.
<dhanes> hello all.  Is there a problem with the hardy/main repo?  I keep getting bzip2 errcode 2
<hemanathan> hi
<hemanathan> hi anyone help me .. i couldn't play my mp3 files
<pag> !mp3 | hemanathan
<ubottu> hemanathan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<histo> !codec > hemanathan
<ubottu> hemanathan, please see my private message
<hemanathan> hi anyone help me .. i couldn't play my mp3 files
<orangepeelbeef> hemanathan: medibuntu.org
<orangepeelbeef> er http://www.medibuntu.org/
<voicu> How is laptop support on ubuntu?
<chairman> i need help w/configuring my kmaail
<_CrashMaster_> voicu: Works pretty well on this laptop.
<_CrashMaster_> Dell Inspiron 1200
<voicu> I'm looking for the features that extend battery life and stuff like that.
<voicu> _crashmaster_: do you get the same battery life as if running windows or other OSes?
<incorrect> voicu: works fine for me
<incorrect> i only have problems with my docking bay, but then again it doesn't work too well under wintendo either
<voicu> i'm mostly interested in battery life, i need it to last as long as possible, especially since i won't be using it for anything cpu intensive
<chairman> it works excellent on my HP laptop
<chairman> but i need some assistance
<chairman> w/KMAIL
<voicu> ok, thanks for info guys
<_CrashMaster_> voicu: I actually get better power management in Kubuntu than I do in windows
<_CrashMaster_> 5-10% increase in battery life
<voicu> ok, cool
<chairman> I CAN'T CONFIGURE my Gmail w Kmail .Any suggestions?
<Guest45486> hola
<sncs> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 having some problems with network, for some reason it gets DHCP everything, i can ping local hosts, but when i try to open most websites or downloads (even updates through repository) it just freezez. my knetworkmanager incrimentally adds RX errors on my connection. any ideas?
<sncs> also when trying to open websites, for some reason google.com opens but for most others i get a "connection to host X is broken"
<_CrashMaster_> sncs: Wireless or cabled?
<solifugus> what package do i need to install to code GTK+ ??  I don't see anything like libgtk-dev
<gatita> #kubuntu-es
<BooVeMan_work> solifugus: libgtk2.0-dev
<solifugus> BooVeMan_work: I seem to have that one installed.. my hello world from the tutorial couldn't find it, though....#include <gtk/gtk.h>
<BooVeMan_work> solifugus: libgtk1.2-dev
<nuxil> !sdpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdpd
<solifugus> BooVeMan_work: I changed the include to point to gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h (where it really is) and it found gtk.h, but gtk.h has all its references as gtk/gtk.h which makes the whole thing useless where kubuntu installs it.
<solifugus> It'd be nice to be on the newer version, I'd think..
<solifugus> virtually everything for developers is broken on ubuntu.. that's why I've tried to do my work on virtual machines in Virtual Box until an ubuntu kernel upgrade killed that.
<BooVeMan_work> solifugus: I only develop in Java...
<arie> hey
<arie> someone
<solifugus> BooVeMan_work: I will learn C# some day as a better Java.. It seems like our apps that use Java applets always leave us requiring users to have no less than and no higher than version requirements on their local machines..  grrr...
<arie> ?
<solifugus> Java--write once, run anywhere... after first installing the correct version for the particular thing you want to run.
<arie_> frwq
<reagleBRKLN> is there a way to test what encoding a file uses?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work, are you there?
<BooVeMan_work> elpez: yes
<elpez> BooVeMan_work, hey... i did a fresh install.. and installed kubuntu-restricted
<elpez> it says it already installed sun-java and the plugin
<elpez> but it still doesn't show up :P
<elpez> perhaps its the link thing, that's still missing?
<elpez> BooVeMan_work sorry i gotta go for a while, i'll get back to you later if you are still around... thanks anyway
<awarring> why when i sudo apt-get install tomcat5.5, does it prompt me to insert the cd rom into the drive...i don't have the cd rom
<awarring> shouldn't it be able to get everything it needs from the internet
<BooVeMan_work> awarring: edit your /etc/apt/sourec.list
<awarring> BooVeMan_work: now i have to find new sources, eh?
<BooVeMan_work> awarring: there should be all you neeed - only commented (staring with #) you may need to commend you cd-rom
<Sydero> use adept
<awarring> BooVeMan_work: thanks, worked.
<incorrect> what would you guys suggest for network diagrams?
<Sydero> pencil and paper
<Sydero> :D
<incorrect> helpful :)
<kheski> Is there anyone here that can help me with configuring Apache2 for Kubuntu?
<incorrect> apache for kde?
<incorrect> hmm
<Sydero> wait
<kheski> Incorrect, that's correct.
<Sydero> apache & kde
<Sydero> wow
<Sydero> weird
<incorrect> how is apache related to kde?
<Sydero> it's not
<Sydero> but I guess it's a test server + home computer
<incorrect> really?
<kheski> Sydero, that's correct.
<incorrect> kde.apache.org ?
<Pici> incorrect: he wants graphical configuration for Apache for KDE... it sounds like.
<incorrect> ah
<kheski> No Pici.
<Pici> kheski: no/
<incorrect> konsole?
<Pici> ?
<Pici> kheski: What are you looking for then?
<kheski> I just don't understand how to configure apache, on any platform.
<kheski> It's installation was no problem,and when I dial 192.168.0.5  it says "It Works".
<Pici> kheski: Then you're serving content out of /var/www by default.
<kheski> Pici, thank you.
<Pici> Sure
<kheski> Is there a specific way to access ftp files?
<satyam> use IE
<Sydero> :D
<Sydero> you can access them anyway you want
<incorrect> do people still use ftp?
<Sydero> most browsers support ftp
<kheski> satyam, when I dial the ftp:// address it's not enabled.  Perhaps I should read Apache documentation?
<satyam> apache 1.3.x
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: isntall an ftp-server - have it pointing to /var/www
<kheski> BooVeMan_work, what is a good provider for this?
<satyam> yeap
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: apache only supports http and https
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: vsftpd
<kheski> BooVeMan_work, thank you.
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: put if you  are on the same machine - why bother? just copy your files there
<blizzz> does someone know an app, which compares the current size of a folder to an older one that has been stored  and gives out the diff (to use it frequently, e.g. once a month)?
<BooVeMan_work> blizzz: du :D
<blizzz> BooVeMan_work: i told you in that other channel that i (or rather a friend of mine) is looking for a complete existing solution
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: the config for vsftpd is in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<yao_ziyuan> there is a Locked Folder that even root can't delete or rename. what can i do?
<yao_ziyuan> console can delete it
 * incorrect wonders why he is never happy
<Sydero> maybe no one likes you
<incorrect> why can't i stop backporting
<Sydero> :P
<Sydero> take happy pills
<ICM> incorrect: whenever working with Linux, I'm never happy
<Sydero> then stick with windows
<incorrect> ICM: you should use solaris
<incorrect> what is windows?
<Sydero> something better
<onironauta> XDD
<Sydero> :P
<ICM> ouch
<BooVeMan_work> Sydero: with windows unhappy changes to suicidal
<incorrect> i have lots of windows on my house
<ICM> I love Linux on my server, getting it to work on my desktop is another story
<Sydero> well then he'd finally have some rest
<incorrect> ICM: are you not very good with linux?
<ICM> I have two graphics cards, each one is dual-head
<ICM> Not very good with xorg
<incorrect> ICM: ah
<BooVeMan_work> ICM: lucky bastard
<ICM> BooVeMan_work: didn't get it for free
<incorrect> damn you ldapsearch
<ICM> XD
<ICM> high school budget
<incorrect> sounds like a fun toy
<KyleB171> Hi, audio normal works but youtube doesn't
<KyleB171> any ideas?
<BooVeMan_work> KyleB171: what plugin - adobe or a free alternative
<KyleB171> Adobe
<rohan> in the audiocd:/ kioslave, i am not getting an option to rip the audio cd to FLAC, even though the "flac" package is installed. what should i do? i am using kde 3.5.9 on kubuntu 8.04
<BooVeMan_work> KyleB171: only hat the problem the other way round - once flash played sound no ohter application could until I clodes the browser
<justs0me> is there a button combo that makes my comp go into hibernate?
<justs0me> in hardy
<BooVeMan_work> rohan: tyied KAudioCreator?
<rohan> BooVeMan_work: no
<rohan> but wondering why is audiocd:/ not working
<BooVeMan_work> rohan: may be no kioslave for flac...
<Daisuke_Laptop> rohan: libflac?
<rohan> Daisuke_Laptop: which one? there are many
<rohan> However, the following
<rohan> packages contain "libflac" in their name: libflac++6 libflac++-dev libflac-dev libflac-doc libflac8
<Daisuke_Laptop> looking now
<BooVeMan_work> rohan: libflac8 - but that should be installed by flac
<rohan> BooVeMan_work: exactly, it is
<Daisuke_Laptop> libflac8 or libflac++6 (which is the C++ runtime library)
<rohan> libflac++6 is already the newest version.
<satyam> does any1 knows the pathch for Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<satyam> where to get it from
<satyam> ?
<satyam> ????????????
<Daisuke_Laptop> satyam: one question mark will suffice
<satyam> ok ? :P ?
<rohan> BooVeMan_work, Daisuke_Laptop : any more ideas?
<rohan> should i file a bug?
<rohan> though i don't know how many people will pay attention to a kde3 bug
<BooVeMan_work> satyam: google?
<BooVeMan_work> rohan: as long as theres a working workaround (likeKAUdioCreator) I don't think it wil catch mutch attaentino
<rohan> exactly :-s
<Daisuke_Laptop> rohan: i got nothing :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> kaudiocreator is what i usually use, because i have more control over encoder settings
<gnumm> &join \ubuntuusers
<bipolar> Does anyone know how to add a folder to the KDE menu? I can create desktop files to add apps to it, but havn't been able to figure out how to add a new folder.
<BooVeMan_work> bipolar: all a new submenu
<BooVeMan_work> *add
<bipolar> BooVeMan_work: I mean via a package.
<bipolar> BooVeMan_work: if I do it via the menu editor it's only for the current user.
<bipolar> I need to create a package that adds items to a menu that doesn't exist.
<BooVeMan_work> bipolar: if the package you instlled does not contain a folder it will not dreate a folder - only an icon
<bipolar> BooVeMan_work: I'm the one creating the package.
<bipolar> BooVeMan_work: I need to create the submenu in the package.
<BooVeMan_work> bipolar: no idea - never creted packages
<gnumm> will there be a kde3 kubuntu 8.10?
<gnumm> or only kde4?
<Tm_T> gnumm: KDE4, though I assume someone will will provide KDE3 too
<gnumm> ok
<sourcemaker> is amarok for kde4 stable?
<gnumm> no
<sourcemaker> or let's say... stable enouth
<engineer> yes
<gnumm> Tm_T: so the "official" kde will be kde 4.1?
<engineer> yes
<Tm_T> gnumm: for Kubuntu 8.10 yes
<ICM^^> K, whenever I start KDE, "Hardware Drivers" comes up. How do I disable that
<ICM^^> Yes, I see that I'm using the propreitary drivers, I don't need to be told that every time I start KDE >_>
<Sir> hello.  i have been booting with "irqpoll" as one of my parameters.  this is so that my wireless network card will work.  however, when i use "irqpoll" my touchpad becomes rather unsensitive.  i was hoping someone could help me figure out a way that i can get my wireless network without "irqpoll" or my touchpad to work properly with "irqpoll".  thanks for any help you can offer
<sourcemaker> which app is better kgpg or kleopatra
<sourcemaker> ?
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: What wireless card are you using?
<Sir> CrashMaster:  i believe it's a broadcomm, do you know of an easy way to figure that out?
<BooVeMan_work> Sir: lspci
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: run "lspci" from a terminal, and pastebin it.
<nainef> hey real quick
<Sir> CrashMaster and BooVeMan, sorry but i'm relatively new to linux.  what is the command for pastebin or where might i find that?
<BooVeMan_work> !ask > nainef
<ubottu> nainef, please see my private message
<nainef> I just installed 8.0.4
<BooVeMan_work> !pastebin > Sir
<ubottu> Sir, please see my private message
<nainef> and when I install the restricted packages
<nainef> it crashes
<nainef> because I think its asking for user input during the java install
<BooVeMan_work> nainef: please write your entinre question in one line and please specify what "it crashes" mean
<nainef> I am sorry guys bear with me
<ICM> !pastebin > ICM
<ubottu> ICM, please see my private message
<nainef> during the install of the restricted packages the installer will exit saying it exited abmorally
<ICM> Bah, got my hopes up that there might actually be a pastebin command :(
<ubuntu__> treg
<BooVeMan_work> nainef: ou know what the console is ? right?
<nainef> right
<nainef> hehe
<nainef> bash prompt
<nainef> I am old school cli person
<tataabuelo> jeje
<nainef> I'll be using vi when keyboards are all gone
<BooVeMan_work> nainef: you refer to the kubuntu-restricted-extras package ?
<nainef> yes
<Sir> CrashMaster and BooVeMan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30080/
<BooVeMan_work> ok en the console try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nainef> ok good idea
<Sydero> What's restricted for?
<nainef> java fonts flash
<BooVeMan_work> Sir: you got an intel chip
<jpds> mp3s, etc.
<nainef> cli's dream package
<nainef> nope
<Sir> Boo: yeah, i see that now.
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Yeah, thats an intel 2200 b/g device.
<_CrashMaster_> I believe that has native linux support now, doesn't it?
<Sydero> yes
<_CrashMaster_> !info ip2200
<ubottu> Package ip2200 does not exist in hardy
<BooVeMan_work> you should have no need to install anything fopr the intel chip - its included in the kernal - who told you to put that ircpoll into you bott prompt?
<nainef> BooVeMan_work: this might fix the problem since now it should ask me to accept that crappy java license
<_CrashMaster_> !info ipw2200
<ubottu> Package ipw2200 does not exist in hardy
<Sydero> it does exist in ubuntu
<Sydero> and the kernel
<Sydero> the bot lies
<jpds> !lies | Sydero
<ubottu> Sydero: Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<nainef> by the way guys, GREAT fricken OS
<Nyad>  hi please can someone help me with an ftp problem http://nopaste.com/p/aa0wlGv7gb
<Sir> boo and crash: i got it form the kubuntu forums.  the problem was that before i put it in, it appeared as though kubuntu didn't even recognize that i had a wireless network card.
<jpds> nainef: We do our best.
<BooVeMan_work> Sydero: bot only knows packages as this is part of the kernal it wont show up
<Sydero> yeah
<nainef> BooVeMan_work: its still downloading but I am crossing my fingers
<nainef> jpds: good, its really excelent
<Sydero> It would be better if it forced the KDE gui on non-KDE apps ;)
<Sydero> by default
<jpds> Sydero: gtk-qt-engine has long been broken..
<dlee> or somehow could transform other apps into kde apps :)
<Sydero> it's better than not having it :P
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: have you tired setting your ftp_proxy to include user and password for the proxy
<nainef> also, which version of java should be on the machine?
<BooVeMan_work> 6
<engineer> sun 6
<nainef> open or non open
<nainef> openjdk?
<jpds> nainef: You may choose between which one you would like.
<jpds> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<nainef> ok thank you
<engineer> sun is better
<BooVeMan_work> nainef: sun - open would not be resticted
<engineer> higher performance
<nainef> that um restricted package installs suns but the default is openjdk
<nainef> so I might switch
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, no. would I do this, export ftp_proxy=proxyname username pwd
<nainef> ok everything looks ok thanks tons...
<jpds> nainef: Sun is set to release Java as open source in the future
<jpds> .
<nainef> jpds: no way!??
<jpds> nainef: So later on, you wouldn't have to choose between the two. :)
<nainef> any sort of time frame ?
<engineer> only 1 small part is still not open
<nainef> cool
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: type "lsmod" and pastebin the results, please.
<nainef> that is really great news
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: no ftp://user:pdw@proxy:port
<Sir> my wireless network card originally started when i tried a livecd of kubuntu last year.  the forum that all of this can be found at is http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087951.msg97671#msg97671 .  when i finally decided that i would like to install kubuntu permanently, i found my wireless card was not found again and decided to use the same fix.  but this time it's creating problems with my touchpad.
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: type "lsmod" and pastebin the results, please.
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: or http:/... if its a http-proxy
<Nyad> tnx
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Also, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<kheski> Is there no way to visually access files such as Root/var/ ?
<Sydero> Is there a super beta version of Kubuntu in iso form?
<_CrashMaster_> !intrepid
<Sir> CrashMaster:  my touchpad is so crappy right now that i can't highlight the output.  i know a command exists that i can have it output to a webpage without actually pasting.  do you know what it is?
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<BooVeMan_work> !info zfs > BooveMan_work
<ubottu> BooVeMan_work, please see my private message
<emons> hi guys ive got 5 speakers and a subwoofer and id like to configure the sound in the best way i can cuz now it seems the subwoofer itz abbit louder than the others, is there any application that suits me?
<kheski> emons, that's not really a kubuntu question.
<Sydero> What kernel does intrepid use?
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Haven't got a clue on that one man. Are you using wireless to connect to us now?
<Sir> yes
<_CrashMaster_> Sydero: .26 I think
<emons> yes cuz im looking for a kde application
<Sydero> ooohhhh
<kheski> How can I be able to edit files in Root visually ?
<jpds> kheski: kdesudo kate
<jpds> !kdesudo > kheski
<ubottu> kheski, please see my private message
<engineer> kdesu kate <filename>
<Sir> CrashMaster:  i believe 8.04.  i just downloaded it last week.  thanks for being patient, when can i go to find out the exact version i have?
<kheski> thank you jpds.
<jpds> engineer: We use kdesudo in Kubuntu.
<jpds> kdesu is symlinked to kdesudo.
<nainef> ok guys thanks again you guys have a great day....
<nainef> w00t
<kheski> I don't know how to use kdesudo.
<jpds> nainef: Likewise.
<kheski> Or how to access it.
<engineer> kdesu seems less writing to me
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, I set my http and ftp proxy var and I then I did $ ftp -n  and then I tried ftp> proxy open ftp://me:pwd@www.site.com:21
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: hANG ON
<jpds> kheski: Simply press: Alt-F2 and type "kdesudo kate" there
<engineer> kheski open Konsole
<kheski> I know how to open and change files like that.  But I have for example a ftp:// running out of it...but it's ownership belongs to root.
<Sir> Crash:  just got the highlight to work.  lsmod is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/30090/
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: no you set your ftp_proxy vars to include user an d pwd for the proxt than ftop to your ftp server which in turn will ask for user and password
<kheski> So no others including myself can edit it.
<_CrashMaster_> groovy
<kheski> I should ask.  I have the appropriate software installed to be a FTP server, but I don't know how to allow access, it's locked even to me.
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Do you have the ability to use a wired connection?
<Sir> Crash: yes
<Sir> what are your thoughts?
<larry_> hola
<kheski> Does anyone hav experience with setting up FTP on Kubuntu?
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: you can?t edit over ftp - if thats what you mean
<larry_> yo no entiendo linux estoy aprendiendo
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, ok, now I tried, proxy open www.sigma-server.com:21  instead but it still says name or service not known
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Reboot. Take that irqpoll thing out of your boot line. Then hook up a wired connection and come back here.
<kheski> BooVeMan_work, then what is it I should do for it to be useful?
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: We have some stuff to do, but I need you online without using the wireless.
<Sir> Crash:  will do.  give me a few
<Sir> rgr, thanks for the help
<Sir> out
<_CrashMaster_> !es | larry
<ubottu> larry: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: get it via ftp - edit i locally connect to the ftp-server as root and upload it
<kheski> BooVeMan_work  I've logged into it as every possible user and none allow access.
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: not sure if i understand what you are doing: export ftp_proxy=ftp//user:pwd@proxy:port and then ftp www.sigma-server.com
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: so change teh ownership of teh file...
<chairman> linuxwizard get at me
<kheski> Kheski, how do you change ownership of a file if you have no ownership to the file?  I have changed it in system settings.
<kheski> haha I wrote my own name.  I mean BooVeMan_work.
<BooVeMan_work> kheski: in the comand line (console): sudo chown user file
<Sydero> chown user.group file
<Sydero> with sudo in front
<justs0me> i installed compiz-fusion icon and emerald and compiz is acting weird now,should i uninstall the default desktop effects program that came with hardy ?
<blober> 8.04 hardy problem: very strange: various things started toguether. my keyboard goes crazy doing shortcuts, my internet conection starts like connected but it is not (i have to restart it), logoff doesnt work and i have to shut down by hand to get control back over the mess, but i can do things, except typing becouse it opens stuff, etc.
<Compiler|mobile> justs0me: works fine 4 me w/o uninstalling
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, I got this output when I typed $ ftp ftp://www.sigma-server.com . ftp: connect: Connection timed out ftp: Can't connect or login to host `www.sigma-server.com'
<Sir> Crash: so i'm back, but when i got rid of irqpoll, i couldn't connect wired or wireless.  right now i'm connect by wire, but i'm also using irqpoll.  knetwork manager recognized that the cards were connected, but they weren't active.  any ideas?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: only ftp www.sigma-server.com without ftop://
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Your wired AND wireless connections won't work without the IRQPOLL ?
<Nyad> I tried that, it still said connection timed out
<Sir> Crash, that's what it seems.  i didn't realize that was the problem.  i thought it was only wireless, but apparently that is not true.  neither work
<_CrashMaster_> This is a laptop, yes? What make / model
<BooVeMan_work> and ftp_proxy and http_proxy both are set resectively?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: with  users and password
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, yes
<Sir> Crash:  Laptop, toshiba tecra A4
<Sir> about 3.5 yrs old
<blober> i have some time  (maybe minutes) before my keyboard goes crazy.
<blober> i remember installing some .deb from standard repositories for language and wrigting in one o two system files for portuguese support. any tip of a system file for me to look at that is putting my keyboard in a "shotcut" mode?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: wget works through the proxy?
<Sydero> try forcing your keyboard into a specific language
<BooVeMan_work> ftp or http?
<Sydero> i.e. US 104 keys
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Give me a moment, getting some details on that laptop
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work,  I haven't tried, can wget do the same things ftp does?
<Sir> Crash, rgr, i really appreciate the help.  any info you need from me, just ask
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: yes try wget http://www.google.com or wget ftp://user:pass@ftp.server.com/path/to/file
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, ya it worked, it grabbed index.html off of http://www.google.com
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: and ftp¿?
<_CrashMaster_> Sir. Ok, need some more details. Reboot, remove IRQPOLL. Run "lspci" and "lsmod" and "iwconfig" and save all the results to a text file. Reboot, put the IRQPOLL back in, and then pastebin the results of those commands.
<Sir> rgr, i'll be back
<sinan> hi, there is a problem that I have:
<sinan> I need to make "hacked" my router
<Compiler|mobile> for what? o_O
<sinan> my brother plays "tremulous" too much
<sinan> we are using the same router (both of them installed kubuntu)
<sinan> Compiler|mobile: do you have an idea?
<blober> my keyboard was going crazy, it was <control> 2 times pressed very quickly, i found it now. it tuned my keyboad into a crazy shortcutter. cool.
<Nyad> sinan, do you mean you want to configure it?
<sinan> Compiler|mobile: no, I mean, I need to make some "attacks" to my rooter
<_CrashMaster_> blober: Yeah, you gotta watch out for those StickyKeys.
<Compiler|mobile> sinan, so what exactly do u wanna do?
<_CrashMaster_> try hitting your shift button 5 times in rapid succession
<sinan> Compiler|mobile: I need sb to make my router "hacked"
<_CrashMaster_> sinan: You want to delibratley break your router?
<blober> _CrashMaker_: Sticky Keys <3
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: : not definitely, its like...
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: I can give some permissions if somebody wants
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: to make some "resets" at my router
<blober> _CrashMaster_: nothing here
<_CrashMaster_> sinan: So you want to have managed access control to the router?
<_CrashMaster_> blober: use the left shift
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: yea
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: but he has to be a good guy for not make this router really "hacked" :)
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, when I try access the server via a browser with ftp://www.sigma-server.com   it asks for my username and password then asks again and again
<_CrashMaster_> sinan: You're going to want to contact the router manufacturer for assistance with that. This channel is dedicated to support Kubuntu.
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: both of us using kubuntu
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: so maybe there is a way to make this router "ddos"
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: i refer to wget with an ftp adddress
<blober> _CrashMaster_: nothing with left shift
<_CrashMaster_> sinan: True, but you want to reconfigure your router, And your router isn't running Kubnuntu.
<blober> two of them mas shift sticky
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: yes
<sinan> _CrashMaster_: ok maybe I should look somewhere else
<BooVeMan_work> sinan: I recommend TALKING to your brother.
<Sir> Crash: http://pastebin.com/m6c353bf7  here are the outputs
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Ok, looking at them now.
<Sir> thanks
<sinan> BooVeMan_work: he doesn't listen me I tried ^^
<sncs> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 having some problems with network, for some reason it gets DHCP everything, i can ping local hosts, but when i try to open most websites or downloads (even updates through repository) it just freezez. my knetworkmanager incrimentally adds RX errors on my connection. any ideas? also when trying to open websites, for some reason google.com opens but for most others i get a "connection to host X is broken"
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Everything in that looks exactly the way it is supposed to. When you remove the IRQPOLL and try to load Knetworkmanager, what happens? Which interface does it attempt to use?
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, this is what happened http://nopaste.com/p/aLjbktXAk
<Sir> Crash:  it doesn't use either the wired or the wireless.  when i open knetworkmanager, not wireless networks appear and wired network is grayed out
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: ok your proxy does not allow traffic through prot 21 - talk to your sys amdin
<Nyad> thanks for all the trouble. is port 21 the ftp port?
<jabba> its one of them Nyad
<jabba> grep ftp /etc/services
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: One moment, I'm setting up a list of things for you to do on next reboot :)
<Sir> ok
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, is there any way I can make it use a different port?
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Reboot, remove IRQPOLL. When booted, click the Kmenu (link the windows start button) and choose SYSTEM SETTINGS. Then Choose NETWORK SETTINGS. You should see both your Wired and Wireless interfaces in there.
<Sir> ok
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: If you dont see them, come on back here. If you DO see them, click the Administrator mode button, and then highlight your wireless card.
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: no the ftp server listens on port 21 - no escape there
<Nyad> ok, thanks for you time
<_CrashMaster_> Click Configure Interface, and them make sure you put a dot in  AUTOMATIC. Save your changes, then Quit knetworkmanager and restart it.
<_CrashMaster_> You should (hopefully) be able to connect.
<Sir> alright, will try.  back in a few one way or another
<_CrashMaster_> wait
<_CrashMaster_> one more thing
<Sir> ok
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, if I have that http_proxy var set, will all my command line programs that access the internet use that proxy?
<_CrashMaster_> In your system bios, you may see an option to for "plug and play OS" or something similar. Make sure you set that to YES
<Sir> rgr, will check that
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: yes
<Sir> Crash:  anything else at this time?
<Sir> Crash, i'm out, i'll be back shortly
<mbox> hi!
<mbox> how do i record the audio stream from an *.avi video and save it to mp3? please help!
<Nyad> if I make/change an environment var, how do I make it get set everytime I open konsole?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: put to lines into /etc/profile if you want these settings for anyone or into .bash_profile only for yourself
<Sir> Crash:  when i rebooted, first no plug and play OS option in the bios settings.
<_CrashMaster_> ok
<justs0me> how to i edit selinux?
<Sir> Crash:  second, eth0 was there for my enabled ethernet network device.  no ip address though.  eth1 was not there for my wireless network device (it is now there since using irqpoll)
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, I don't have a .bash_profile in my homedir
<Sir> Crash: even though eth0 was there, i still had no connection to the internet via the wired network card
<BooVeMan_work> but you are on kubuntu and use bash as your shell?
<sinan> how can I make a "remote access" to my kubuntu ?
<sinan> the other computer wants to connect me is a "windows"
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: I hate to say it, but I'm out of ideas.
<Sir> well, crash.  i really appreciate the help.  one last question.  do you know if you can use gentoo commands in kubuntu.  the paste to internet command i was talking about it wgetpaste
<_CrashMaster_> Sir: Only way to know for sure is to try it
<Sir> ha, i'll see what i can do.  thanks again for all of the help
<Nyad> BooVeMan_work, yes
<BooVeMan_work> sinan: you have to install samba and create a samba cshare
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: then just create it - it should be read if there
<Nyad> ok, what do I put inside?  just export var= values
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: jep - nothing more nothing less - here is mine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30116/
<Nyad> tnx
<_CrashMaster_> Bah. Hate it when I can't figure out the source of a problem
 * BooVeMan_work hands _CrashMaster_ a beer
<Nyad> how do I add a user and group via the command line and give them a home directory and passwd. I can't understand the man page whenever I read it
<justs0me> anyone know how i can edit/confgiure selinux on kubuntu/ubuntu?
<lebafar> ola!
<lebafar> recentemente instalei o kubunto em um pc, gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajudar a faze-lo entrar em modo economico, tipo desligando as ventuinhas da placa de video.
<Dragnslcr> Nyad- are you using adduser or useradd?
<BooVeMan_work> Nyad: adduser username + sudo passwd username
<Nyad> Dragnslcr, what's the difference
<Dragnslcr> adduser should ask for a password
<Dragnslcr> adduser is a friendlier version of useradd
<BooVeMan_work> lebafar: !Portuguese
<BooVeMan_work> !Portuguese > lebafar
<ubottu> lebafar, please see my private message
<Dragnslcr> "man adduser" should give you a good description
<Nyad> will it also create a homedir for the user automatically?
<Dragnslcr> Nyad- it'll ask you where you want the home directory, yes
<Nyad> why doesn't this work , sudo useradd -m /home/david -g jason -p david david
<Dragnslcr> Why not use adduser instead?
<Nyad> Dragnslcr, I'm testing a few different commands, I don't know if adduser will be on other distros
<Nyad> adduser was very easy though
<lebafar_> hello
<Dragnslcr> I think pretty much any Linux distro will have adduser
<Dragnslcr> I vaguely recall FreeBSD not having it by default, but I don't know for certain
<lebafar_> when I use windows my computer goes to a energy economy automaticly. How do I set it on Kubuntu ?
<_CrashMaster_> lebafar_: Do you see a litte battery down in the system tray?
<lebafar_> _CrashMaster_: not really
<lebafar_> realy*
<lebafar_> maybe because I am on a desktop machine, no ?
<Nyad> blunder, do you play chess?
<Walzmyn> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<miraclemaxim> i need help with dual screens with an nvidia card.  i want to be able to do a dualview mode liek windows has.  i've been able to do twinview or two seperate x screens, but those are not really what i want
<miraclemaxim> can't figure out how to do it
<lebafar_> _CrashMaster_: do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<Kybish> Is this the right place to ask how I can help the kubuntu project?
#kubuntu 2008-07-25
<_CrashMaster_> Kybish: Sort of. This is actually a support channel. Hang on and I'll grab you a link for ways you can contribute.
<_CrashMaster_> !contribute > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<_CrashMaster_> wait. that was wrong.
<_CrashMaster_> !contribute > Kybish
<ubottu> Kybish, please see my private message
<_CrashMaster_> There we go.
<scretch> hi.. i was installed enemy territory but sound didnt work.. u used command su -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss' and sound was ok but after reboot doesnt work screen in game.. can somebody help me?
<blunder> I couldnt think of a good name to use
<blunder> I usually use nainef but,,,,'
<blunder> someone toold me that it meant something horible in a different language...
<geirhard> hi
<geirhard> i wonder if any of you can help me in a little issue that keeps me thinking...
<hsystemx> geirhard??? what issue?
<geirhard> well, i'm trying to install a kdm theme, but when I restart the x server, it says when kdm starts: "cannot open /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/Whatever"
<geirhard> i don't know whether it says cannot open or cannot find, but the thing is the dir IS i that path and i'm using kdm theme manager under 3.5.9 kde
<geirhard> i've tried to change permissions of the themes directories but it doesn't work either...
<geirhard> neither have i found anything on google
<geirhard> any ideas?
<dynoll3> remember me and my "virus that chagne the background?"
<Kybish> thanks crash!
<dynoll3> well if someone do, to fix it u just have to do a system restore :D
<Dein> what's this all about http://paste.ubuntu.com/30134/ my syslog is a mess because of this. can i stop it?
<ign0ramus> dein: do you have a static or dynamic ip?
<Dein> ign0ramus: dynamic, i get it via dhcp
<geirhard> he is referring to the public ip
<Dein> i'm not sure, then :S
<ign0ramus> dein: integrated wireless card or plugin (like a pcmia)?
<Dein> ign0ramus: it's not wireless, wired dsl connection
<ign0ramus> dein: through a router?
<Dein> ign0ramus: no
<ign0ramus> dein: well, its pretty clear that you're having trouble pulling an ip from dhcp... looking for a workaround...
<Dein> the workaround i found is killing off dhclient after connecting to the net, but not the best solution
<josa> i get similar problem if i get an ip from windows and then boot to linux. i guess it fixes itself after lease expires
<Dein> to me it happens everytime i connect, unless i pkill dhclient afterwards
<josa> actually, i get it in xp too, there reseting the modem works.. in ubuntu ill just have to wait ~30min
<josa> and ive tried eveything from ifup to dhclient to networking restart etc.
<geirhard> seems more likely to be a router problem
<geirhard> (switch)
<ign0ramus> i think he's wired to the modem
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> How can i modify the k menu?
<_CrashMaster_> If it's OS independant, then the problem is in the NIC's firmware / driver, or the router's firmware.
<geirhard> modem? but then why does she need dhclient?
<Drk_Guy> Like in gnome, it is alacarte, but in kde...?
<_CrashMaster_> Drk_Guy: Right-Click it, and choose Menu Editor
<josa> i meant 'dsl box' = modem
<Drk_Guy> Thx _CrashMaster
<Dein> geirhard: (i'm a he) ... when i disable dhclient i cannot connect. i get connected and then it breaks after a few seconds
<geirhard> hm...
<ign0ramus> dein: what is the output of command: " dhclient eth0 "
<ign0ramus> dein: must run as root or sudo
<Dein> ign0ramus: under way
<josa> im guessing it's the same as in pastebin :)
<quentin> Hello there
<josa> when it doesnt work.. i mean.. otherwise he wouldnt be here... looks like im ready to sleep
<Dein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30137/
<quentin> Does anyone know how to get the Alt+F2 shortcut working with Emerald window decorator?
<geirhard> mmmm he could try to set autonegotiation off
<geirhard> don't remember how to do it, but i remember having a similar problem and that fixed it
<ign0ramus> dein: the only thing I can see is that you're requesting on 192.168.1.10 - is that correct?
<Dein> well, that's what it says
<Dein> the only thing i've set up when setting up my internet is the two dns servers
<Dein> and this is not any of them
<ign0ramus> dein: i know that's what it says, but is that the correct setting for your config?
<besitzer> hmm
<Dein> ign0ramus: well, i'm not really sure. it's obvious that something's wrong, but my internet works fine, so i don't know :S
<ign0ramus> dein: hmm.... usually people with that problem have connection issues, so you're lucky in that sense.  I honestly don't know.
<josa> you have only one network card or 2?
<_2> now. let me ask again.    how do you control what the kernel spews on the console
<_2> ?
<quentin> anyone?
<geirhard> #kubuntu-es
<_2> quentin what's the Q ?
<_2> exit 42
<quentin> uhuh
<quentin> Who am I speaking to?
<Jucato> <quentin> Does anyone know how to get the Alt+F2 shortcut working with Emerald window decorator? <-- you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<quentin> Jucato: ok.
<quentin> Jucato: maybe #Emerald because compiz+kwin works like a charm
<_2> either way it's not a "kubuntu" question,  but neither was mine.
<alpha_> hello
<geirhard> dein: try ethtool -A autoneg off $device
<Jucato> quentin: Emerald is Compiz's window decoration. compiz  is a window manager like kwin. you can't use compiz *and* kwin at the same time. so "compiz+kwin" isn't possible
<geirhard> $device = eth0 or eth1 or whatever you use
<alpha_> how to add youtube to elisa
<Dein> Cannot get device pause settings: No such device
<Jucato> quentin: either way, it's compiz that is grabbing the keyboard shortcuts, so best to ask in #compiz or #compiz-fusion (whichever their channel is)
<quentin> I'm sorry, I mean KDE Window Decorator
<quentin> ok
<geirhard> no... don't think this is the causant of the problem...
<geirhard> should be some kind of conflict in your router/modem configuration...
<histo> quentin: alt+f2 should bring up a run dialog
<quentin> but it doesn't :'(
<quentin> when using emerald
<lebafar> where can I find the batery icon ?
<lebafar> :P
<Dr_willis> You mean the kpowersaver applet?  I think its a panel applet.
<Dr_willis> or else its a command that puts an icon in the system tray
<Dr_willis> not on kde at the moment.. so i cant check.
<lebafar> but I cannot find this panel applet..
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search battery | grep kde
<Dr_willis> kde-guidance-powermanager - HAL based power manager applet
<lagmediaster> salut
<Dr_willis> perhaps its that.
<lebafar> I just installed Kubuntu and I like to keep seeing the windows boot option when I restart my machine, how can I do that?
<lagmediaster> what
<Schumbi> lebafar: try to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lagmediaster> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> windows boot option? You mean the grub menu?
<lagmediaster__> y
<lagmediaster__> coco
<lagmediaster__> haha
<lagmediaster__> sa
<lagmediaster__> asasa
<lagmediaster__> su do
<lagmediaster__> sudo du
<lagmediaster__> dd
<lagmediaster__> ss
<lagmediaster__> sasadfiezof
<lagmediaster__> rteuthrugtbgyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeett
<lagmediaster> salut
<lagmediaster> sava
<lagmediaster> ketket
<histo> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<michael_> I am new to  Linux and Kubuntu. I am trying to use a flat bed scanner made by Benq/Acer unit ID is S2W 3300U. How do I make K recognize the scanner ? Any help greatly appreciated.
<lebafar> how do I sudo to save a menu.lst file if I am inside Kate editor ?
<gayou> you should have open kate with gksudo
<gayou> before editing the file
<histo> lebafar: you can you should have used sudo before you made the changes.  You could copy exit then paste after you gain rights
<lebafar> so I need to open Kate from terminal ?
<Dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Dr_willis> lebafar,  thats how its often done, or with alt-f2. kdesudo kate /boot/menu/whtever
<lebafar> Thank you, let me try it.
<lebafar> can I just open the application with sudo and then open whtever file with sudo enabled ?
<Dr_willis> do NOT use sudo for gui apps.
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Dr_willis> it can cause... issues. :0
<john-charles> is there a way to do a non destructive move, essentially rsync except once a file has been synced to the dest delete it. I would just run rsync and then delete the source, but I don't have enough disk space. Also the dir contains subdir's so as far as I can tell dointg a mv command would be very destructive.
<lebafar> ok :)
<lebafar> brb
<_2> gkffjcs_ mv
<_2> why would "mv" be destructive ?
<_2> "mv" is made for "moving inodes"   i don't understand your logic in "dointg a mv command would be very far as I can tell dointg a mv command would be very
<_2>                destructive. "
<_2> i seems to have grabed two lines with that last paste...  ;/
<eriol> hola
<_2> howdy eriol
<eriol> que tal??
<eriol> alguien habla español
<_2> no.  sorry
<Jucato> !es | eriol
<ubottu> eriol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eriol> bueno almenos me entiendes
<eriol> jajja
<eriol> ok
<eriol> thanks anyware
<_2> you're welcome somehow
<josa> how not to print those 'permission denied' messages on 'find -name file'
<_2> 2>/dev/null
<Dr_willis> josa,  filter them out with grep perhaps?
<_2> 2>/dev/null
<josa> :o
<_2> they are on stderr   just chuck them in the null
<_2> find ... 2>/dev/null       simple as that
<josa> yeah thanks
<josa> now i think i can finally go to sleep.. 4am already lol
<michael_> It worked, thanjs
<_2> josa   without a number  > assumes stdout  i.e. 1    you can specify 1 or 2 to be redirrected and you can tye them togather also    examples:  blah > /put/stdout/here   ; blah  2>/put/stderr/here    ; blah >/put/both/here 2>&1
<lebafar> whats is the file manager name on kubuntu ?
<_2> konqueror
<lebafar> k, thank you!
<_2> kde4 uses dolphan
<lebafar> konqueror is a webbrowser
<lebafar> oh..
<_2> kde3 uses konqueror     "by default on both..."
<Jucato> Konqueror is both a web browser and a file manager
<Jucato> _2: actually Kubuntu KDE 3 is using a silly little file manager named D3lphin renamed to Dolphin...
 * Jucato is being nice when he calls it "silly"
<_2> konqueror is a file-manager  that does network things pretty well  :)))
<_2> Jucato hardy has delphin as default ?
<Jucato> _2: since gutsy
<Jucato> Dolphin isn't bad (it's really good). D3lphin is...
 * Jucato just looks the other way
<_2> really!   i knew it was avalable.  didn't know it was default.
 * _2 recompiles database
<Jucato> :)
<_2> Jucato i stand under you again.
 * Jucato looks down... hi there!
<_2> :)
 * Jucato has firecracker proof foot- and leg- wear
<marinhojeff> hello iam brazlian
<Jucato> !br | marinhojeff
<ubottu> marinhojeff: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marinhojeff> poruguese???/
<_2> english word/phrase "understand"  literally to "sdand under" probably from the idea of education dating as far back as the early rabinical schools where the master not only taught but exracised authority over the deciples.   thus as they learned they "stood"(possition not posture) under the master.
<_2> stand
<marinhojeff> ok!!! tank you
<_2> so when one says    i understand you     they are saying you have taught me.
<ICM> Hi folks, whenever I attempt to run glxgears, I get this error: << Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual >> I have a nVidia 8600GT and a nVidia 7300GS, in a four-monitor setup.
<marinhojeff> vc é brasileiro
<ICM> This is a pretty fresh install of Kubuntu 8.04, and I'm using the nvidia drivers (the propreitary ones)
<_2> ICM google is full of pages on that...
<ICM> In nvidia-settings, I click on 'OpenGL/GLX Information' and it states << Fail to query the GLX server vendor >>
<ICM> _2 - I couldn't find any.
<_2> google.com/linux   input exactly  "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"   and enter
<_2> Results 1 - 10 of about 659 for "Error: couldn't get an RGB,
<ICM> Note how none of them are solved
<suporte> hi there everyone
<ICM> _2- I tried searching first and couldn't find anything...
<_2> i was only saying it's got a lot of pages,  not that the answer you want is there.    google hates me,      but the fact that there are so many of the same error means its not new...
<ICM> Well, that's why I came in here to ask. I couldn't find a relevant answer, so I thought I would come in here, hoping to not get yelled at by someone like yourself, so that I could get this working.
 * _2 did not yell
<_2> THIS IS YELLING !
 * ICM sighs
<Kybish> lol
<_2> ICM i don't see an answer for you other than "driver"  and you don't want to hear that.    but; if no one else tries, i guess you'll have to take it up with nvidia
<ICM> _2- I don't understand your response. I'm using the nvidia propreitary driver as it is
<ICM> I know glx things will work with it.
<_2> ICM the very fact that it is propritary kinda ties FOSS hands...
<ICM> Sigh, I knew I'd get this crap...
<Jucato> ICM: calm down. if you do not want his help, *respectfully* decline it, and try your luck waiting for someone else who *might* know
<ICM> I want this help, Jucato, I don't want to be talked down to. I know that I don't konw exactly what I'm doing, I'll openly admit that. However, the typical elitist responses of "Google it" and "Ew, propritary" kinda piss me off.
<ICM> Yes, I googled it, yes, I know I'm using the propritary driver, I've always been told to do so.
<_2> when did _2 becames 3litist ?       and get as mad as you want.    it changes nothing.      but i'll stop fanning the fire now.
<Jucato> ICM: you should have mentioned that the first time then. people can't presume that everyone either Googles first or knows what he's using/doing. also, not everyone (and not everyone who's currently available) would know how to solve it, hence the suggestion to do research (which you already did, but didn't mention until you were told to)
<Jucato> anyway, I suggest you wait for a while and ask your question again
<ICM> I bet I get kicked for repeating it :)
<Jucato> ICM: not if you repeat at sane intervals...
<ICM> Hehe. Sanity? What's that? I run Linux.
<dlee> ICM: is your machine 32 or 64bit
<Jucato> ICM: and btw, no one said "ew proprietary". _2 was just stating a fact (a fact that has become all the more so obvious with KDE 4)
<ICM> dlee: 64-bit, it's an Intel Core 2 Duo, and I'm running the AMD64 copy of Kubuntu
<dlee> maybe you can try using 32bit version
<ICM> 32-bit version of Kubuntu or the driver?
<dlee> both
<ICM> at the same time or different times?
<dlee> at the same time
<dlee> i think it's impossible to use 32 & 64bit at the same time
<ICM> Well, I might as well go back to Windows if I'm going to 32 bit, see, I have 4 GB of RAM, and I was hoping to be able to use it all :/
<dlee> you can use it all with linux 32bit
<ICM> How so? O_o
<Jucato> I thought 4GB was the max RAM yo could use on 32bit?
<dlee> yes
<ben> Every time I try to emerge gentoo-sources on my install I keep getting a fetch error. It tells me I have an invalid log file :merge.error Can anyone give me a hand
<Jucato> so you could use 32bit since you only have 4GB RAM
<dlee> hmmm... it seems that 32bit linux can access up to 64Gigs
<Jucato> ben: wrong channel?
<ben> Sorry ;)
<Jucato> heh
<ICM> ... High Memory Support?
<dlee> yap
<ICM> oh crap, then why am I running 64-bit? x.x
<dlee> 64bit is the future :)
<ICM> But 32-bit is now!
<Jucato> riiiight... keep on believing in that :)
<Jucato> (that was for dlee :P)
 * ICM downloads 32-bit KUbuntu
<ICM> lol
<dlee> when we all get to have 4 petabytes of ram
<ICM> I think I just orgasmed.
 * Jucato also thought that Windows was mentioned as the better solution to the 64-bit problem... since he's heard how Windows has no 64-bit version...
<Jucato> bah.. that's another story not for #kubuntu :P
<ICM> Anyone know where Konversation backs up the configuration files?
<dlee> alright, hope all works well
<dlee> good night
<ICM> cya
<ICM> sleep... don't think I'll be doing that tonight
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/konversation* files
<_2> ah the 64bit question ...      concentrate
<ICM> for a minute I thought you said 'castrate', which honestly would've sounded more accurate
<ICM> and thanks Jucato
<hsandhu> how do i install something from within different user in consoe?
<hsandhu> consoe*
<hsandhu> console*
<hsandhu> i tried using su but it says authentication failed
<posingaspopular> su username
<posingaspopular> you probably got the passwd wrong
<Jucato> su - username (I think that's preferred..)
<_2> hsandhu sudo
<_2> hsandhu while both su and sudo allow you to specify the username   they also both default to root.    in .*ubuntu root account is locked by default and thus su   or as Jucato  pointed out   su -      wont work.   you'll have to use  sudo     and it works because your account isn't locked.    (locked account really means that the password authentication for said account will always fail)
<bdizzle> hi
<_2> bdizzle
<bdizzle> I'm running Hardy with a dual boot of XP Pro with a third partition on my laptop.
<bdizzle> is there a way to get Kubuntu to automatically mount the windows and third partition when it boots?
<_2> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_2> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bdizzle> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<_2> Jucato isn't that infonode old ?    doesn't hardy come with ntfs write support builtin ?
<bdizzle> meh, I'd prefer if someone could walk me through it
<bdizzle> it does, but I have to go into media and double click on the drive, enter in my password, then it lets me get into it
<Jucato> _2: never tested it, so can't confirm. sorry
<bdizzle> I'd rather be able to do that right from boot, rather than having to enter in my password each time
<_2> bdizzle i'll give an example of a line in an fstab file.   /dev/sda6 /media/windarz ntfs-3g auto,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<bdizzle> okay, I understood up to the ntfs-3g
<_2> bdizzle something like that  (tuned to your system of course)  will automaticly mount the fs at boot time.
<bdizzle> so /dev/sda6 is the hard drive location, /media/windarz is where to mount it, what are the rest?
<bdizzle> what are the fmask and dmask?
<_2> up to the...    that field sets the fs type   the next sets the mount options  and the last two should be 0's
<_2> fmask file mask     dmask directory mask
<bdizzle> okay
<_2> seeing that M$ file systems have no permissions bits you have to set a psyudo permission for the entire fs
<_2> if you don't specify   then it will default to a root only access and you don't want that
<bdizzle> gotcha
<_2> or should i say root only write access      prolly universal read access
<bdizzle> hmm
<bdizzle> okay, so how do I get linux to show me what the hard drive names are to be able to mount them?
<_2> sudo fdisk -l
<bdizzle> ie, I just booted up. in command line, I'm at the media folder
<_2> blkid
<bdizzle> gotcha
<_2> either of those can be useful
<bdizzle> okay, there are 7 drives listed there. I only have three partitions and then the swap
<bdizzle> what the hell are the rest?
<bdizzle> is there a graphical way to see this?
<_2> you can pastebin them.      and umm yeah...  but i don't recall what/where
<bdizzle> gparted I think?
<bdizzle> pastebin?
<_2> qtparted
<_2> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bdizzle> okay, how do I use it? I've got entered, how do I get it into the chat?
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30165/
<bdizzle> maybe that works
<_2> bdizzle but i can explain without looking some of it.     three fs's you use  pluse the swap that's 4  and the extended partition that holds the logical drives that's 5  and windows has it's cute little boot partition that's 6  and you may have an oem hiden partition for recovery mode in M$
<_2> now i'll look
<bdizzle> wait, kubuntu is one partition (EXT3), swap on a second (SWAP), windows on a third (NTSF), and then I have another partition for media (NTSF)
<bdizzle> if I could figure out which one has that nasty OEM recovery for Vista (that will never see the light of day on my computer), I'd love to remove that and gain back the 10 GB or so
<_2> yep sda1 is the hiden thingy    sda2 is the M$ boot   sda3 is the extended (you never see it, you see the other 3 it houses) sda5 is the other windows disk sda6 swap and sda7 your installed kubuntu
<bdizzle> can we mount sda1 and wipe it and re-partion it so that I can use that space?
<bdizzle> and then have kubuntu automatically mount sda2 and sda5 when it  boots?
<_2> bdizzle you have everything valuable backed up ?
<_2> it's never considered safe to play with the partition table
<bdizzle> on the two partitions only
<bdizzle> I don't have a data transfer cable to transfer it to another computer
<bdizzle> if I know at least to leave the windows partition alone (sda2), I should be okay
<_2> if you feel fine with proceeding then   i would sujest using   sudo cfdisk  and setting the type on sda1 to "83"  save and exit.   then;  sudo mke2fs -jc /dev/sda1    <<< note that will write an ext3 file system on that partition.    i do not guarentee that it wont afect anything else  "especially not M$"    but that should do what you asked for.
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> what about automounting the windows and third partition upon boot?
<_2> the rest is simply editing your fstab file     it's in /etc   and root owns it.
<_2> pastebin your existing fstab and i'll add three lines. if you want.    (offer good for the next 5 seconds only)
<_2> else you can edit it.  basicly following the example i already posted
<_2> or ask someone else...   or...   the world is full of options
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> hold on
<_2> times up.
<_2> :)
<bdizzle> let me pastbin
<sea4ever> Heh, I love amarok.
<bdizzle> I had to get to the file first
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> amarok rocks
<_2> bdizzle i know.  go ahead
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30167/
<bdizzle> I'll study it before I use it to try to learn
<bdizzle> I think the thing that worried me was the UUID=
<_2> blkid can display them.   but you can specify device names too
<bdizzle> ok
<_2> the uuid is format specific   i.e.  reformating an fs will change the uuid
<bdizzle> ah
<bdizzle> hmm, I tried blkid and it didn't do anything in terminal
<_2> but it's not address specific.   i.e.  it can be moved around on the system bus/s and maintain the same uuid    the device listing is address   the uuid is fs name    "not lable,  lables can also be used"
<bdizzle> hmm
<_2> bdizzle copy paste into konsole      blkid
 * _2 thinks typo....
<bdizzle> yeah, nothing
<_2> really...      no error  nothing ?
<_2> anyway here's an example fstab   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7382d329
<bdizzle> okay, I tried ps - l in terminal, and it claims that only bash and ps was running, yet firefox wasn't listed when I was trying to get it to load. Told it to load firefox from the konsole and it claimed it was already running (it wasn't)
<_2> should work.   note that does depend on the ntfs-3g driver
<bdizzle> how so?
<_2> bdizzle "the fstab i pasted should work ^ "      the ps output...  cause you didn't ask it for the full process list
<_2> bdizzle ps axf
<_2> bdizzle ps -A xu
<_2> switches are important to ps     and anything in linux
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> ahh, okay
 * _2 likse pstree
<_2> likes  to typo too
<bdizzle> *sigh* its gonna be a long time before I truly understand command line
<bdizzle> at least I'm not afraid of it anymore
<bdizzle> or at least not nearly as much as before
<_2> it do take time
<bdizzle> k, brb, lemme see if this works
<_2> oh shoot.   i just happened to think.   grub will need adjusted for the unhiden partition  O.O
<bdizzle> okay, that didn't work
<bdizzle> now it won't let me even load the drives
<bdizzle> do you have the paste bin of the old file?
<_2> load the dirvers  ?
<_2> load what drivers ?
<bdizzle> sorry
<_2> oh drives
<_2> no r my bad
<bdizzle> um, when I got into media/ and click on the drives, it now says permissions denied
<bdizzle> what was the pastebin so that I can remember which lines you added to remove them
<_2> bdizzle you in kde ?
<bdizzle> yeah
<_2> open a konsole and type     mount
<_2> pastebin the output
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30171/
<_2> bdizzle one other question   did you reboot ?
<bdizzle> yes, I did
<bdizzle> that's why I disappeared
<_2> ok.   i was afraid that grub might get lost in the shuffle but you have proved that fear vain
<bdizzle> lol
<_2> ok give me just a second here.
<bdizzle> can I temporarily change it back to the original now that I figured out what it was?
<bdizzle> nevermind, if it boots at least, I'm okay, now that I've backed it up a bit
<bdizzle> alright, so what do I need to do to fix this?
<_2> hang on just a minute.   life happens too.    i haven't left you to wonder.
<bdizzle> lol, sorry
<bdizzle> I'm trying to read the man page for blkid as you mentioned
<isaa> Hello everyone
<bdizzle> hello
<isaa> I need a little bit of your help if you are not very busy right now
<bdizzle> gah, what is with the response time from me clicking on firefox to it loading firefox being so slow (>5 -10 seconds)
<bdizzle> I can try isaa, but I may not be of much help
<lginn02> anyone here use SuperKaramba?
<_2> bdizzle comment out the last three lines of your /etc/fstab   and run this   sudo apt-get install ntfs-config     it's supposed to be made for your system
<_2> and let me learn what i missed.
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<_2> when it installs         kdesu ntfs-config
<isaa> How can I install Kubuntu together with Ubuntu? Can I do if from a Kubuntu 8.04 CD?
<_2> bdizzle looks like this option may be needed in the ntfs lines i added.  and i didn't add it...    locale=en_US.utf8
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> add it at the end?
<_2> bdizzle other than that i don't see anything that should cause an issue.      auto,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0  >>>  auto,dmask=000,fmask=111,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<_2> you can add defaults,  to that if you wish.  it shouldn't really change anything    (unless the ntfs-3g driver is more wierd than i think it is... which is possable.)
<_2> bdizzle arrr    heh.  take the -3g out and see what it does.
<_2> and by the way.   don't reboot to test it.
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> okay, so then for the file, lemme make sure I've got it right
<_2> ***NOTICE  reboot is not required for hardly any system changes***
<_2> kernel only    ^
<bdizzle> kk
<bdizzle> lemme pastebin it first
<_2> k
<andare> i'm new us'n linux and i was woundering how can i install a theme for my desktop?
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30175/
<bdizzle> that doesn't quite seem right
<bdizzle> andare, its kinda wierd, but go to www.kde-look.com and hunt for one you like
<bdizzle> get into the repo and download the KDM theme manager (I think)
<_2> looking
<Dr_willis> andare,  'themes' under kde work a little differently then windows. :) a 'theme' is made from various parts.. The package manager has a great # of theme parts. that are not isntalled by default.
<andare> i did that i downloaded one that i do like but how do i make sure that it does work?
<_2> heh  nope.
<_2> let me ammend
<bdizzle> double click on it
<Dr_willis> often the theme 'parts' need to be compiled. this can take a little bit of effort. Deoending on the exact theme/part.
<bdizzle> go to run -> kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager
<bdizzle> install from there
<andare> i have tried that already
<Dr_willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<Dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<_2> bdizzle sorry i haxord the first one.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4a33c142
<_2> i have seen so many fstab lines...   it's not funny anymore.    and yes i do mix them up some times.
<bdizzle> lol, okay
<bdizzle> alright, save it and then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ?
<_2> no
<bdizzle> okay...
<_2> sudo mkdir -p /mnt /media/windows1 /media/windows2 ;sudo mount -a
<bdizzle> k
<_2> ls /media/windows*
<bdizzle> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<bdizzle> no such file or directory
<_2> ????
<bdizzle> that's what it said
<_2> you just made two dirs....  how can they not be there ?
<bdizzle> not sure
<_2> ls /media
<Dr_willis> typos ?
<Dr_willis> L(
<bdizzle> okay, I see them now
<_2> Dr_willis :)
<bdizzle> now will that load them when it boots though?
<bdizzle> wait, it sees them from there
<_2> did it mount the "drives" ?
<bdizzle> I tried change directory into them and it says No such file or directory
<bdizzle> no
<bdizzle> cdrom  cdrom0  windows1  windows2
<bdizzle> bdizzle@mylaptop:/$ cd windows1
<bdizzle> bash: cd: windows1: No such file or directory
<bdizzle> bdizzle@mylaptop:/$ mount windows1
<bdizzle> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<bdizzle> mount: can't find windows1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_2> and you are in /   not /media
<_2> called pebcak
<bdizzle> ...
<bdizzle> *facepalm*
<_2> try cd /media and do the same thing over
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> is there a reason why they are highlighted in green?
<_2> yep  full access
<bdizzle> gotcha
<_2> means you can write to them
<bdizzle> good
<bdizzle> alright, now if I restart this session, will it still work?
<_2> yep
<bdizzle> k, brb
<bdizzle> okay, cool
<bdizzle> that works
<_2> bdizzle i do not at any time retract the warning i gave earlier,  you are in linux   playing with partitions/'file systems'  and you "can" lose data.      be aware of that.
<bdizzle> yeah
<_2> ok.  enjoy.
<_2> bdizzle on and the extra space on /mnt  you can chown or chmod that dir or any of it's contents   it's ext3
<bdizzle> yeah
<_2> bdizzle also the "new line warning"  you can edit fstab and just add a blank line at the end to fix that.
<bdizzle> sweet, and extra 10 GB that I can do
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<Dr_willis> i always make a extra storage partition for my users mounted to like /media/Storage/ with a directory for each user owned by the user.
<_2> Dr_willis yeah.  i have a world accessable area with symlinks in all homes by default
<bdizzle> okay, one more strange question
<bdizzle> konqueor loads almost immediately. Firefox stalls - a lot. Why is it doing it, I've never had firefox stall before
<_2> i can't answer the stall.  but konq is probably a "preloaded session"    there is a switch to let you keep # of konqueror sessions preloaded    for instant access
<bdizzle> hmm, okay
 * _2 doesn't like or use ff
<bdizzle> why not, out of curiosity?
<_2> too bloated for me.   i like dillo ok  but it is a little too light for a gui    i use elinks mostly   console only
<_2> i never have liked mozilla/netscape/firefox  stuff   just don't like it...   i don't really have to have a reason to like or dislike a thing.
<Dr_willis> "I may not be able to find somthing I like.. but i can always find somthing i dislike!"
<Dr_willis> :P
<_2> looks may contribute, the way it functions in a given situation, maybe...  the fact that i couldn't force all popups to open tabs rather than windows maybe...
<_2> Dr_willis that's introspecive  :)
<Dr_willis> very zen :)
<_2> t
<Dr_willis> My wife HATES the tabs.. :) shes  cant seem to understand  how tabs work.
<_2> :)
<_2> it's a guy thang
<di48lo> how can i get ubuntu to load emerald at boot instead of kwin?
<_2> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<_2> a script in the autostart dir ?
<Jucato> (or if you're using KDE 4.1 there's a GUI to set that... but...)
<di48lo> sweet, would "emerald --replace" work?
<_2> see Jucato
<Jucato> di48lo: only for the current session.
<Jucato> when you reboot or logout, it won't stick
<_2> i think he meant in a script in the autostart dir
<_2> it would there would it not ?
<Jucato> ah putting a script with "emerald --replace"? hm.. maybe...
<Jucato> though I think there's a better command to use.. I just don't know since I don't use compiz
<_2> yeah    that's my idea.
<Dr_willis> emerald does not replace 'kwin' emerald is a window decorator. and it workj with compiz
<di48lo> well I'll give it a try and see
<_2> Dr_willis so compiz --replace ;emrald
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_willis> explains it. :)
<_2> syntax is probably wrong.
<Dr_willis> compiz --replace
<Dr_willis> emerals --replace
<_2> ah ok.
<Dr_willis> oops.. emerald --replace
<Dr_willis> There is that fusion-icon tool that makes it easier to change them
<Dr_willis> !find fusion
<ubottu> Found: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-bcop, fusion-icon, libfusionsound-1.0-0, libfusionsound-dev (and 2 others)
<Dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Dr_willis> Information on the 3 window decorators can be found at http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Decoration
<di48lo> when I do emerald --replace it only sticks for the session
<di48lo> I just altered the windows decorator line in the ccsm to usr/bin/emerald, and it still wouldn't work
<Dr_willis> i reccomend using the fusion-icon program
<di48lo> what is it's package?
<kaminix> What? Why does my last apt update give me this poop?      firefox-3.0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9.0.1) but 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 is installed.
<Dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<bdizzle> hey, _2, question. That extra drive that we freed up, how hard would it be to convert it to ntsf format so that both windows and kubuntu can read it?
<bdizzle> as right now, its not letting me write to it unless I'm root
<Dr_willis> if its ext2/3 you should make a directroy on the filesystem owned by the user you want to use the space.
<Dr_willis> windows can read/write ext2/3 (but i dont advise it) :)
<_2> bdizzle <bdizzle> as right now, its not letting me write to it unless I'm root <<< like i said,  chown or chmod   you can man both for what they do.    as to the other Q  there is an error in it.   windows can access ext2/3 filesystems   there are drivers on the web for that
<Daisuke_Ido> ntfs
<_2> sorry doc  didn't mean to jump in.
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> okay, so if I'm understanding the man page right, I need chown user /u  ?
<_2> bdizzle short answer to your Q is kinda long.   if you convert sda1 to ntfs windows will prolly not boot correctly.    and i don't do windows.
<Dr_willis> If theres a 'trick' to let the user read/write to the root of a ext2/3 filesystem... Im not sure what it is..:)
<Dr_willis> mkdir /media/Storage/billgatesextrastorage
<_2> bdizzle yes    sudo chown $USER /mnt
<Dr_willis> sudo chown bgates /media/Storage/billgatesextrastorage :)
<bdizzle> okay
<_2> bdizzle you can set perms even on  /
<g-unot> hello
<bdizzle> right..
<g-unot> im trying to play a .mov video
<g-unot> and i seems that vlc wont play it
<g-unot> nor will any other video players
 * Dr_willis is poping in and out of the channel all day.. chasing the grandson around.. so i may miss some of the discussion
<g-unot> ive downloaded all plugins for vlc
<_2> Dr_willis i often do   sudo chmod 111 /     to keep people from graphically cd'ing to /
<Dr_willis> _2,  Hmm..never seen that done befor.
<_2> heh  it's madening  :)))
<Dr_willis> 'graphically cd'ing'  ?? Hmm.. that seems...  oddly phraseed
<_2> yeah but that was the best i could come up with
<bdizzle> hmm, it says operation not permitted
<bdizzle> oh well
<_2> i have used   chmod 0001 /   as well    root is unaffected by permissions anyway
<g-unot> totem also has no sound
<_2> bdizzle on ?    paste your command
<bdizzle> sudo chown bdizzle /mnt
<_2> oh  yeah.  you may not be able to own an fs....   i'll have to check that.   but you can chmod it.
<_2> i think you can own it too
<Dr_willis> i dont see how chmoding a mountpoint works.. But ive not messed with the ext2/3 mountpoints/ I do belive that for ntfs/vfat chmoding the mountpoint will not change things.
<bdizzle> I don't think its a mount point, its just a regular drive now
<chills> hey guys iam using cdma wirless modem to connect to the net. i want to recieve fax .. is theyere any way ?
<_2> d--x--x--x   7 greg root  4096 Dec  7  1941 home  <<<  >>>  d--x--x--x   7 root root  4096 Dec  7  1941 home
<_2> you can own.
<_2> Dr_willis if it's mounted.  and it is.  you are chmoding the root of the fs    like  chmod 0001 /    test it and see.
<_2> i.e. you are not touching the "mountpoint"   as long as something is mounted there.
<Dr_willis> _2,  but this does not apply to vfat/ntfs I belive..
<_2> Dr_willis it's ext3
<Dr_willis> I donthave a usb thub drive to test it on at this time.. heh
<bdizzle> hmm
<Dr_willis> now chmoding the Mountpoint BEFOR mounting. will have no effect... (correct?)
<_2> and NO from your assumption of M$ fs  then no you can not chmod or shown
<_2> ok that's confusing.   we type at the same time.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I dont see it at the same time
<_2> <Dr_willis> _2,  but this does not apply to vfat/ntfs I belive..  <_2> Dr_willis it's ext3  <_2> and NO from your assumption of M$ fs  then no you can not chmod or shown
<Dr_willis> :0
<_2> s/shown/chown/
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> phear the root!
<_2> Dr_willis what would you think about wtiring tar archives dirrectly to disk   no file system at all   ?
<_2>   wtiring   i'm not lysdexic ~!\
<_2> i guess that means he wouldn't think about it...
<nuxil> hi all.. how do i figure out if my com|serial port is fried or if i just need to load modules ?
<nuxil> im trying cat /dev/ttyS0 but i get no response
<_2> lshw and lsmod with the aid of a search engine like google maybe ?
<_2> ttyS0 ?   com one ?
<nuxil> also when i mesure on the pins on the port. its sees a/c voltages,
<nuxil> it seems strange to me.. but my multimeter is not so good thouhj
<nuxil> _2, yes
<_2> nuxil have an old serial mouse laying around ?
<nuxil> no. but i  got a old ir led which i got connected.
<nuxil> _2, for lirc
<_2> od /dev/ttyS0   and send the ir a sig
<nuxil> tried that
<nuxil> oh,, od as in command :o i thought you meat it was odd
<nuxil> hehe
<nuxil> _2, cat /dev/ttyS0 or od /dev/ttyS0 dosent output anything
<_2> ok.  sudo modprobe serial ;sudo modprobe ir-common    and retest
<nuxil> no such modules
<nuxil> i got serial_core
<Dr_willis> weee - grandbaby is asleep...
<_2> ok maybe they changed it
<_2> and maybe Dr_willis changed him/her
<Dr_willis> Grandpa dont do diapers... :)
<Dr_willis> Now a bubble bath.. ok...
<_2> nuxil if you have bash completion enabled   you can tab complete modules    check modprobe ir<tab.tab>
<_2> Dr_willis
<anom01y> what does it mean when I get a message when I try to print anything that says "the print file is empty and will be ignored" ? this is for a new printer I just added and let kubuntu detect and set up itself automatically
<Dr_willis> anom01y,  you sure you are not printing 'to' a file instead of to the printer?
<anom01y> well I changed it via localhost:631 to default printer (my new printer, that is)
<anom01y> I will try again
<Dr_willis> as in the error is saying ' the file you are trying to print to has an empty name field'
<Dr_willis> i am just guessing.. :P
<nuxil> _2, no ir module is need,, the lirc does the ir stuff. however it needs the serial port to work.
<anom01y> this is the message that I get
<anom01y> The print file is empty and will be ignored:
<anom01y> /tmp/kde-lsemple/kdeprint_Gz8MD6i5
<_2> nuxil and the generic serial helps it not...   ;/   nuxil idk       let me think on it a minute.
<anom01y> nuxil: could it be that I dont have permissions to that /tmp folder ?
<_2> nuxil do you have anything that can recieve a signal from the port ???
<nuxil> only the ir led.
<nuxil> err..
<_2> nuxil ok.     cat /dev/random > /dev/ttyS0   and see if it does anything
<nuxil> no.. i got no device to hook up to the serial port which can recieve data
<Dein> i've set up my modem in routing mode and now my internet works, but i have a red diagnostic light on my modem's adsl-link , is this normal?
<_2> nuxil and urandom is to fast you need real randome
<nuxil> nothing
<nuxil> i dont see anything
<_2> nuxil ok.
<_2> nuxil without any better equipment to tset with.     oh wait one other thing comes to mind.   is it turned off in bios ?
<nuxil> no· i tripple checked the bios
<_2> i remember having an issue with that one time.   linux shouldn't care but some times it does.     set it to a different com port maybe
<anom01y> nevermind I just had to log out then back in again
<anom01y> works like a charm
<nuxil> _2, i only got 1 com port on my mobo
<_2> anom01y stale lock file maybe ?
<_2> nuxil but you can adjust it's settings in bios   "on good bios'ss anyway"
<nuxil> i can only change the irg|add in the bios. and i tried that, whitout luck
<_2> they usually specify like set to com1 or com2    some say use e2f8  or e3f0  and so forth
<_2> nuxil ok  now when you change the  irq and address you move it from ttyS0  to ttyS1  or ttyS2 ....
<_2> that's what i'm talking about.
<_2> so you changed it and test all your ttyS[0-7]   it won't be higher than 7
<nuxil> ic.. havent tried that.. i have only been testing ttyS0 after a change in the bios
<_2> right  :)       it's worth a shot
<_2> probably wont be higher than 3  but could be extended options...  so 7 to be safe
<_2> i remember one old, i think it was ibm bios... could have ben pheonix;  anyway it specified com1 com2 com3 com4    for options   not the base address
<_2> i think it was an 80286
<_2> windows was young   and i didn't know any better...
<nuxil> i dosent work.. so i guess my port is fried. which is what i suspect since i can measure a/c voltage on the pins.
 * _2 never stuck a multimeter to a com port.   figured that a mouse was a better test device
<nuxil> 'but then again, if the port is sending data out. it would be seen as a/c voltage for the tool
<nuxil> *tool->multimeter
<_2> tool -> nuxil   :)
 * nuxil hammers his head against the keyboard
<nuxil> so i need remote controll..
<nuxil> arr,,
<_2> need != want
<proxi> hey guys
<nuxil> if only my cellphone would support js 82 protocole. then i would be happy with bluepad
<proxi> i was wundering if any1 could help me
<proxi> :)
 * _2 wonders about loading linux on a cell Fone
<_2> !help | proxi
<ubottu> proxi: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<proxi> lol
<proxi> i want to know how 2 install teamspeak on this thing
<_2> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<proxi> lol
<proxi> k
<proxi> thansk
<_2> welcome
<_2> !thanks | proxi
<ubottu> proxi: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<proxi> i dont know why
<proxi> but
<proxi> Ubuntu had issues
<proxi> I Couldnt connect 2 the internet but with this i can
<_2> same system different gui + tools
<me> Does anyone here use Linux Mint?
 * _2 hides
<bdizzle> where can I download python2.3-gtk2?
<bdizzle> lol
<_2> !find gtk2
<ubottu> Found: gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gtk-qt-engine, gtk2-engines, gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, gtk2-engines-sapwood (and 132 others)
<bdizzle> where at?
<_2> can't get there that way.
<nuxil> bdizzle, looked in adept ?
<_2> !find python.*gtk2
<ubottu> Found: python-gtk2, python-gtk2-dbg, python-gtk2-dev, python-gtk2-doc, python-gtk2-tutorial (and 5 others)
<me> I installed Kubuntu on Linux Mint. Has anyone ever done so?
<_2> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1347 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<bdizzle> I'm trying to get kubuntu up on my other computer and I hate knetworkmanager, could never get it to work right. So I'm trying to put on wicd. I had the wicd .deb file along with the python-gtk2_2.6, but it claims it has other dependenes of the 2.3
<me> Linux Mint 5 by the way. They have no KDE release.
<proxi> I did this command
<proxi> where did it save to
<bdizzle> yeah, but where can I download the .deb files to use a jump drive to download it to
<proxi> I did a wget
<bdizzle> right now I have no way of connecting to internet on my desktop computer
<bdizzle> so I have to use flash drive to install .deb files
<me> This may be cheating but I have Gnome and KDE on my box. I configure with Gnome and I'm learning to use KDE.
<_2> bdizzle you can search the package database i'll have the bot drop you a url    and you can look on "http://sourceforge.net"   and the python site
<me> I've never used KDE networkmanager.
<_2> !packages | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<nuxil> bdizzle, look in your sources list in /etc/apt for the addresses
<bdizzle> ah, thanks
<_2> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bdizzle> yeah, but the repos only work if you have access to the internet
<bdizzle> I do not
<_2>                             &
<me> Gnome interface for networking is alot easier than KDE.  I just need to learn more about KDE.
<_2> bdizzle you are on the internet
<_2> ???
<me> DOn't guess it matters if you don't have Gnome though.
<proxi> Man
<proxi> I cant figure out this thing
<proxi> I do the right commands for ts
<bdizzle> ....on my laptop I am
<proxi> and it doesnt want to work
<nuxil> bdizzle, you mean your cache ?
<bdizzle> my desktop is another question
<_2> bdizzle same system ?
<proxi> Whats suppose to happen when i run -jxf
<bdizzle> yeah, I just used the Kubuntu disk on it
<nuxil> proxi, look in man command
<z0d14k> I used to have/use ksynaptics to make my touchpad usable.  Hardy no longer has it.  I specifically want to preven unwanted clicks/taps.  The System settings doesn't seem to have a feature for that.
<proxi> Im new to kubuntu lol
<proxi> I have no idea what that means
<bdizzle> and firefox is still hating me on my laptop. I'm able to get it to work for about five seconds, then it freezes
<bdizzle> I've tried uninstalling and reinstaling, but to no avail
<_2> bdizzle the anything you install on the one you could copy over to the other and install there as well    and apt has an option to "download only"   that would prevent you cluttering up one system to get the other going
<z0d14k> bdizzle:  Do you have a lot of plugins or extensions installed?  64 or 32 bit system?
<nuxil> proxi, man means manual. so in cli@you:\ man somecommand
<proxi> mm
<proxi> all i want to do is install teamspeak
<proxi> and this os is freaking out
<nuxil> haha.. server or client
<proxi> client
<proxi> i have the thing saved in my documents
<nuxil> proxi, you are the one freaking out, nit the Os:Ã¥
<bdizzle> 32 bit
<proxi> lol
<proxi> nuxil
<proxi> im trying to install client
<bdizzle> apt has an option to download only? where?
<_2> bdizzle what i'm saying is    on the networked box do something like this     sudo apt-get -d install gentoo    then burn the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives to a disk and carry them to the other box  put them in /var/cache/apt/archives   and you can then  sudo apt-get install gentoo   on that box as if it was networked
<nuxil> proxi, downloade the client binary file.. put it in your home dir
<nuxil> unpack it
<proxi> yea
<proxi> i have the
<proxi> bz2
<bdizzle> ah... okay
<proxi> file
<_2> bdizzle example     only    ^
<bdizzle> did not know I could do that
<bdizzle> yeah
<proxi> Now wheres my home directory
<nuxil> proxi, you can use ark or cli to unpack it
<proxi> ah here we go
<_2> if it's the same installation   then the deps will be the same.
<proxi> ok
<nuxil> *ark or bzip
<proxi> Its in my home folder
<proxi> now
<proxi> do i click
<proxi> extrat
<proxi> its already extracted mmk
<nuxil> extract to myts
<proxi> I see setup.sh
<nuxil> good
<nuxil> open a cli
<_2> proxi users home dir is always stored in the var  $HOME   and in bash in the tild char
<proxi> whats that under
<nuxil> cd to that dir
<_2> also   don't use enter for punct
<proxi> cli u mean terminal?
<nuxil> yea
<proxi> so i go to
<proxi> run command
<nuxil> console
<soniker89> hi
<proxi> wait what
<proxi> im in run command
<proxi> so i cd to that directoryu
<proxi> and run in terminal window
<_2> nuxil "console" is not a command is it ?
<soniker89> wgat are we talking about
<soniker89> ???
<proxi> Alrighty
<_2> !support | soniker89
<ubottu> soniker89: The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<proxi> I cd'd
<proxi> now it says
<proxi> ./thedirectory
<sea4ever> Erhm, I just accidentally deleted something, any chance it's recoverable
<sea4ever> ?*
<_2> sea4ever how did you delete it ?
<proxi> What do i do after i CD'd the directory
<_2> !recoverfiles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recoverfiles
<_2> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<sea4ever> I deleted it with rm..
<_2> then the last half of that is to you  ^
<proxi> hey i got it!
<proxi> Wtf
<proxi> it says teamspeak Not installed
<proxi> when i do sudo ln -s /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak /usr/bin/
<proxi> Is there any other way to open it
<soniker89> how do I update KDE3 to KDE4?
<proxi> k i got it
<soniker89> Im new in KUBUNTU!
<bdizzle> um, if you're new, WAIT
<di48lo> how to mount a sdb permanently?
<proxi> Man
<soniker89> how knows how to compile tallbars?
<proxi> teamspeak is messed up
<dwidmann> !comp;ile | soniker89
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comp;ile
<dwidmann> !compile | soniker89
<ubottu> soniker89: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_2> soniker89 you dont compile a tar archive   you compile the source coed that was probably archived as a tar file for transport
<_2> soniker89 unpack it.   read the README INSTALL and any other all caps files it may contain
<_2> !b-e | soniker89
<ubottu> soniker89: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soniker89> how do i read the "readme install"?
<_2> with any text editor or file viewer
<_2> pick your take
<soniker89> so there is diferent ways to compile from source
<_2> depending on who built it and how much they were wiling to simplify it for you... yes
<soniker89> well, I've been trying to compile AVI-XMMS all goes fine until the ./configure
<soniker89> it says "error glib missing or someething like that
<bdizzle> UGH
<bdizzle> finally got wicd and all dependencies installed
<bdizzle> no wits stuck at "Generating WPA configuration file" - even though its a WEP passphrase
<soniker89> good for U
<_2> ubuntu uses libc6  not glibc   but maybe you can install glibc anyway ... ?
<soniker89> no I try I goes fine
<bdizzle> _2, do you use knetworkmanager or wicd?
<soniker89> but when I try to compile AVI-XMMS says error glib path no found
<_2> bdizzle no
<_2> bdizzle if my wifi card was supported in the kernel i'm using i might have to experiment with it a littl     but it's not so i have no need of a network manager    i am the network manager here.
<z0d14k> soniker89:  Why are you compiling KDE4?  Packages are available for Hardy for KDE4.
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> okay...
<z0d14k> soniker89: Especially if you, use the pre-compiled stuff.
<soniker89> so what i got to do!
<bdizzle> yeah, definitely try to install from the repos whenever possible
<soniker89> I read the INSTRuCTIONS but that confiuse me even more
<z0d14k> soniker89: sudo apt-get install kde4
<z0d14k> Done.
<soniker89> really
<z0d14k> Yes.
<soniker89> and then restart
<z0d14k> Just log out and back in.
<soniker89> o what else
<z0d14k> That will take a while to downoad and install everything, but then KDE4 will be installed and ready to go.  Log out, make sure in your session manager you choose KDE4, and you are good to go.
<soniker89> let me try it thanks 'z0d14k'
<z0d14k> (session manage is alt+s I think.  If not, you will see it on the login screen.
<z0d14k> No, alt+s is shut down, but you will see it on your login screen somewhere.
<soniker89> it is almost finishing
<soniker89> there it want me to select kdm or kdm-kd4
<soniker89> I selected KDE4 lates
<guido> hi
<_2> guido
<secludedsage> Is there any deb package of Kubuntu Installer available? I mean have a installer installed in my mobile harddisk as I could install my system on other's computer..
<guido> I installed xubuntu-desktop over a kubuntu hardy heron and since I didn't like it very much I uninstalled it but there now are some xfce shortcuts and apps in my kmenu. Any thoughts on how could I remove them?
<secludedsage> apt-get autoremove?
<guido> I did that, they are still there
<proxi> !winrar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrar
<proxi> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_2> secludedsage not sure it will work oob   ubiquity is the name
<_2> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.12 (hardy), package size 2355 kB, installed size 8392 kB
<secludedsage> ubiquity? Thank you very much!
<guido> I have some gnome apps in my kmenu system like gnome-app-install or gnome-system-monitor. Any thoughts on how to remove all of them?
<_2> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_2> guido if you don't want to remove them you can edit your menu
<guido> Thanks!
<_2> !kmenuedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenuedit
<_2> !info kmenuedit
<ubottu> kmenuedit (source: kdebase): menu editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 389 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<z0d14k> guido:  Most systems have some bleedover.  Mine has a lot.  It is by choice.  I like a handful of gnome apps and use them regularly.  There is nothing wrong with it other than they don't looks quite like they fit in.....
<guido> Ahh, I see
<secludedsage> _2: I don't know how powerful ubottu is...
<guido> But doesn't it clutter things up?
<_2> secludedsage "it's linux!" enough said.
<_2> oh wait   you said ubottu   hehhe i read ubuntu
<guido> Because I have the gnome app installer hanging around there and since I'm quite new to kubuntu/debian I'm afraid I might mess things up
<_2> guido just run kmenuedit and remove the things you don't want to see.    note it only affects what your user sees not the system
<secludedsage> guido: If you hate these things wasting your disk space, as the system is very new, just try a reinstall of the whole system...
<guido> does a reinstall erases all my files and configs?
<secludedsage> Yes, just try to backup all of them...
<secludedsage> In fact, those files won't cost you too much disk space. Just keep use your system with all menu item cleaned and work on with it.
<_2> !purekde | once again
<ubottu> once again: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_2> !puregnome | if you are of the contrary part
<ubottu> if you are of the contrary part: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<guido> ok, I think I will go with the "removal of unwanted shorcuts" option then :)
<guido> thanks a lot to all of you
<guido> quick question: is gksu part of kde?
<dubby> hey anyone is it possible to use compiz on kubuntu ?
<gh> yes
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> guido slow answer no.
<gh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<guido> _2 thanks :)
<_2> guido anything "gtk"  or some times shortened  gk    is gnome
<_2> and most things    g.*  are gnome
<_2> a few will be gnu   and most will specify that.   gnupg for example
<guido> is there any particular reason to install/keep gksu?
<_2> not if you are getting rid of gnome
<guido> ok
<_2> that question sounds like you are configuring  debfoster
<_2> !gksu | guido
<ubottu> guido: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<_2> !kdesu | guido
<ubottu> guido: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guido> got it
<_2> as you can see one is gnomish the other is k
<_2> perhaps the vanella sudo infonode would have been better
<_2> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<guido> on a different subject, if I update my kernel to 2.6.24-20 (currently 2.6.24-19) will virtualbox still work?
 * _2 is usually still talking after everyone has walked away...   it goes with the age.
<_2> guido try it and see.   subversion updates install along side,  so you can boot the older kernel if it doesn't work
<_2> same version patches "security updates" overwrite   so that might be a place for caution   but not when the subversion changes
<guido> I read that after updating I should do "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-XXX" to delete the previous kernel
<guido> I am thinking.. wouldn't that remove everything from the previous version?
<_2> only after you have setteled that you want to keep the newer and remove the older   or vice versa.
<_2> and yes it does remove the specified kernel completely
<_2> one generally wouldn't want to use a wildcard there      sudo apt-get remove -P linux-image-*      would probably take half the packages with it  and would leave the system without a kernel in a default install.
<guido> if I do that command, it would still ask me to check if I'm sure, right?
<guido> I mean, before actually removing everything
<_2> note that is not unrecoverable ^   as long as one has working network and the system isn't halted   you can still install a kernel and any needed packages.... but it's not the wisest of all moves that would have gotten you there....
<_2> and yes it would ask   and probably require you to input   "Yes! do as i say"   before it would continue
<_2> i have removed everything down to libc6 and still had things running and some of them usable.   but it's reload time from that point
<guido> so in the event that I change my mind at that point, if I say NO I wouldn't have lost anything?
<_2> correct
<happosade> How to encode and upload videos to iPod
<guido> thanks a lot! you have been more than helpfull :)
<guido> I apologize if I baby-stepped with all the question but I'm new at this and I really don't feel like reinstalling everything :)
<_2> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<_2> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<me> Is there a hack that supports the microsoft zune yet?
<guido> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<_2> me not know
<guido> brb
<me> zune
<me> can i zync a zune in linux?
<me> can i sync a zune in linux?
<me> !zune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<MegaBadN> How do you edit the time of the starting when you see "Press ESC to enter in menu"
<MegaBadN> or whatever
<MegaBadN> It is set to about 10 long seconds
<_2> /boot/grub/menu.lst    delay or timeout of something like
<_2> yeah edit that file
<MegaBadN> okie dokey.
<_2> i don't actually have one cause i don't use grub cause i can't use grub cause i don't have any partition.    i would look and see the exact   but you can do that.  it's pretty stright forward.
<MegaBadN> alright, how would i map the keyboard
<MegaBadN> such as making the windows key do something useful
<_2> !khotkeys
<_2> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about khotkeys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Magnus_H> !asterisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk
<guido> hey guys, I'm having problems seeing divx movies, for some reason I'm losing fps so it plays as it would on a much slower machine (mine is a dual core 2 with nvidia 8600gt) any thoughts?
<amerigo> ! network mesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network mesh
<amerigo> ! network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guido> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amerigo> ! domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<_2> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<amerigo> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<amerigo> !domain
<_2> amerigo just playing with the bot or do you need something ?
<guido> hey guys, I'm having problems seeing divx movies, for some reason I'm losing fps so it plays as it would on a much slower machine (mine is a dual core 2 with nvidia 8600gt) any thoughts?
<MegaBadN> what would be something worth using that would compair to nero?
<MegaBadN> for both CDs and DVDs
<_2> !multimedia  | guido
<_2> !botsnack
<guido> !multimedia
<ubottu> guido: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_2> bot is lagging.
<_2> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<guido> _2 I have installed the restricted formats and all that but the problem persists
<_2> MegaBadN there is a nero for linux i think
<MegaBadN> I'm not paying for it.
<_2> guido sorry.  maybe someone else's forte
<_2> MegaBadN then use k3b and grin at nero :)))
<MegaBadN> ok, just apt-get install it?
<_2> if you are running kubuntu  you have it
<MegaBadN> oh
<Magnus_H> Hello! I am trying to join the #asterisk channel, but it says: "You need to be identified to join that channel"?
<MegaBadN> I just installed lol
<MegaBadN> forgive me.
<_2> Magnus_H i'm not part of that team  i can't invire you   ?
<jpds> !register |  MegaBadN
<ubottu> MegaBadN: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jpds> Magnus_H: ^
<jpds> MegaBadN: Sorry.
<Magnus_H> Aha, thanks !
<anthonyb7> HELLO ALL , can any body help me fix this problem in vmare bout 20th time trying to install it
<anthonyb7> topping VMware services:
<anthonyb7>    Virtual machine monitor                                             done
<anthonyb7>    Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done
<anthonyb7>    DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done
<anthonyb7>    Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done
<anthonyb7>    DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done
<anthonyb7>    NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done
<anthonyb7>    Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done
<anthonyb7>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<anthonyb7> Unable to stop services for VMware Server
<anthonyb7> Execution aborted.
<jussi01> !paste | anthonyb7
<ubottu> anthonyb7: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anthonyb7> its in my cmd line
<_2> so you can pastebin from the console  i do it all the time
<anthonyb7> oo k
<_2> as to the vmware question    i've never used it
<anthonyb7> da**
<guido> hey guys, I'm having problems seeing divx movies, for some reason I'm losing fps so it plays as it would on a much slower machine (mine is a dual core 2 with nvidia 8600gt) any thoughts?
<guido> hey guys, I'm having problems seeing divx movies, for some reason I'm losing fps so it plays as it would on a much slower machine (mine is a dual core 2 with nvidia 8600gt) any thoughts?
<not-alone> what name has russian kubuntu channel?
<guido> I'm not sure.. just say hi in russian and the bot will tell you if there's an appropiate channel
<not-alone> thanks
<not-alone> траляляля
<not-alone> русские есть?
<not-alone> кубунту
<pag> !ru | not-alone
<ubottu> not-alone: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<not-alone> thanks very thanks
<guido> there you go :)
<iveney> hi
<guido> hello
<Lynoure> How does one change the default background colour on yakuake?
<Lynoure> It seems to be white when konsole has handier black.
<_2> Lynoure right click it's background > settings > schema
<_2> linux colours
<Lynoure> _2: Thanks :)
<_2> np
<_2> oh sorry for the lag.   full pipe
<Lynoure> it only stays for the current shell and current yakuake session, I guess?
<Lynoure> ah, Use konsole's settings worked the magic :)
<Lynoure> ...or not.
<_2> right click settings > save default
<Lynoure> How blind of me... there was Save as Default
<ActionParsnip> yakuake is the nuts :D
<Lynoure> :)
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: not sure if it is for me yet... I use cli too much for one hanger to do it for me.
<ActionParsnip> personally I think it should be standard
<Lynoure> But it might help me reduce my irc out of sight more
<_2> <Lynoure> But it might help me reduce my irc out of sight more <<< console users know that story too  :)
<rofl> what is the 2 letter command for the calculator ?
<rofl> i forgot it - again
<pag> rofl, wc ?
<Magnus_H> When I log in it says: "You have new mail" but I can't find anything in Kmail?
<_2> bc ?    dc ?
<rofl> pag, yep, that could it be
<_2> python  ?
<_2> Magnus_H open a konsole and type    Mail
<_2> may be system mail
<pag> rofl, apparantly _2 was right - it's bc
<Magnus_H> Ok, I tought I could reed it in Kmail... I'll install Mail and read it there. Thanks!
 * _2 thinks Mail is probably installed.
 * ActionParsnip suggests thunderbird
<_2> ActionParsnip for system mail ?
<ActionParsnip> oh, sorry
<Magnus_H> Ok, it was a message from cron...
<sea> Yum, parsnips.
<Magnus_H> It restarted asterisk...
<rofl> thx, it's bc. i hope i will remember that someday
<ActionParsnip> rofl: alias it to something easier like calc
<_2> !info bc | rofl
<ubottu> rofl: bc (source: bc): The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.94-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 71 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ActionParsnip> i like the installed size :D
<_2> i use bc and units a lot
<_2> !info units
<ubottu> units (source: units): converts between different systems of units. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.86a-1 (hardy), package size 139 kB, installed size 456 kB
<rofl> where doe the name bc come from. ie. for what is it the abbrevation ?
<sea> Bitesize Calculator
<_2> binary calculator    read the man page
<rofl> the problem is if i make an alias, i dont know the command again on another sys ;)
<sea> (I'm just guessing)
<ActionParsnip> how about beasty calc
<rofl> (i do have a link on my desktop to wine calc.exe)
<_2> rofl you could snake your way around that problem with python
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rofl> _2 - how ?
<faeleren> hmm.. nice programm..
<_2> why wine calc ?   are the fourteen native calculators not enough ?
<pag> _2, really? python seems to suck at counting: 8 / 3 seems to equal to 2...
<_2> rofl python     it may not be much of a programming language,  but it makes a heck of a calculator !   </ducks>
<ActionParsnip> its fun to chew your cpu with calc apps
<_2> pag 8.0 / 3   doesn't.
<_2>  you have to put it in float mode
<ActionParsnip> do 2 * 2 * 2 *2 ......
<pag> _2, yup. but it forces to type two extra charecters – qalc can do without ;)
<_2> pag  i'm not a py fan.   just mentioned that it works  and might be easier to remember than bc
 * _2 uses bash most of the time for simple things.   echo $((1024*32))
 * pag uses qalc for everything, ie. 144^(1/2)
<_2> but heck i use echo to edit files too  ;/
<ActionParsnip> i use google to calculate stuff
<sea> Use tee
<ActionParsnip> zero install footprint
<ActionParsnip> :D
<_2> there ya go.  google math.   something that site actually does for me...
<_2> estimated remaining time 6h15m46s updating this system from security updates ....  isn't dialup fun
<ActionParsnip> _2: do it overnight while you sleep
<_2> and the list isn't very long either.  three lines
<sea> _2: I'm on dialup too! Guess what? I downloaded a RO client. :P
<Edulix> hi
<_2> ActionParsnip do i sleep ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: yes you do
<_2> :)))
<sea> Hey, uhm. Anyone know sh scripting?
<sea> Oh,nvm I found it.
<ActionParsnip> ok hehe
<Edulix> I've got problems with the kde4 kubuntu ppa repository
<Edulix> specifically the kwin-kde4 package doesn't work ¿?
<Edulix> apt doesn't want to install it
<jussi01> Edulix: please join #kubuntu-kde4 for kd4 support :)
<spiroo> does anyone here know what Tvix is?
<spiroo> The media streamer?
<_2> echo "`echo "yrepib" | tr 'ibryep' 'ptcsri'` this" > sea
<Edulix> thanks jussi01
<ActionParsnip> !tvix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvix
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: It is not any app or something in Linux, it is an hardware for streaming media :D
<sea> "script this" ?
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: Well, I wondering if someone know how to config it to work on the network. I tried before, but I never got it to work. Problem with Samba permissions to folders.
<ActionParsnip> spiroo: get its ip address wuld be a start
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: It does not work in that direction.  The media streamer get the ip-adress from my folder. But I have the ip-adress too ;)
<spiroo> *from my PC :D
<_2> sea   i mean yeah,  i know a little.
<ActionParsnip> spiroo: then ive no idea man, sorry
<sea> That was totally brilliant
<spiroo> ActionParsnip: Okay, thank you anyway.
<sea> Now...how do I tell what the previous command returned? Like 0 or 1 or otherwise?
<_2> sea $?
<sea> Oh,thanks
<_2> sea   true ;echo $? ;false ;echo $?
<sea> Brilliant, it works!
<_2> of course it works.
<sea> I finished my script. :D
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<_2> me too.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6ae1f57c
<_2> sea you might be looking for something like  && ||  in place of $?    i didn't ask what you were going to do with the info.       true && echo yep || echo nope ;false && echo yep || echo nope
<sea> The "echo $?" works for what I'm trying to do,though.
<_2> sea yeah just mentioning that you can skip testing for exit codes if the reason you want to know them is to do something else conditionally    also the if test works.             if true ;then echo yes ;elif ! false ;then echo yes ;else echo "you'll never see this in the test" ;fi
<_2> basicly there is more than one way to remove the epidurmus from a felion
<sea> Haha, gotta remember that last
<sea> Feline*
 * _2 usually says "defur" :)   and yes spelling is not my strong suit
<_2> sea i just barely can spell _2 correctly ;/
<sea> That's a neat quit message there ^^.
<_2> russian ?
<sea> It may be japanese. :\ I never did get to learning that.
<sea> Isn't there some kind of 'learn japanese' game?
<_2> :)
<_2> ok if you insist
<gflash> Hello
<Jucato> (it's .jp)
<_2> Jucato  :)
<gflash> is it possible to display attached images directly in kmail? i didnt find an option
<_2> on laptops is there a way to make them not accept any click from touch ?    i don't want to disable the buttons but the pad itself is really really REALLY! anoying when it grabs a click you don't intend.     ???
<_2> i mean all i want the touch pad to do is move the cursor   nothing else
<kaminix> Will Intrepid Ibex be KDE 4 by default?
<Tm_T> yes
<gnumm> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<_2> dapper was long enough do they really expect us to call that "intrepid" ?      maybe i'll use ibex to refer to it...
<joanna> Does anybody know if  its possible to install beryl on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !beryl | joanna
<ubottu> joanna: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Tm_T> !compiz | joanna
<ubottu> joanna: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kaminix> It's no KDE 4 Remix then? Will a KDE 3 version be available too?
<Tm_T> kaminix: if community does one
<kaminix> Isn't it always the community doing Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> kaminix: yes, but kubuntu team is doing KDE4 for ibex, so if there is others volunteering for kde3...
<kaminix> Okay. Thanks Tm_T
<_2> until apt-get -yd dist-upgrade ;do : ;done
<ken_> hi
<geirhard> #kubuntu-es
<myk_robinson> good morning.
<myk_robinson> What is considered the "preferred" method for installing Firefox 3 and various plugins in Kubuntu Hardy?
<myk_robinson> I ask because with eac hupdate, i have to create a symbolic link from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in order for my plugins to be found by firefox
<myk_robinson> i assume this is not normal?
<guido> myk_robinson: not really
<guido> myk_robinson: did you try installing it with adept?
<myk_robinson> yes.
<guido> myk_robinson: what was the result of that?
<myk_robinson> i installed the meta package firefox, and then installed things like mozilla-mplayer, flash-nonfreee, etc
<myk_robinson> the plugins all install to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins instead of /usr/lib/firefox-3/plugins
<myk_robinson> of course, when firefox updates, i now have /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins, requiring me to make a new symbolic link
<myk_robinson> i can do this just fine, its just annoying based on the previous kubuntu, i didnt have to do this
<guido> myk_robinson: let me check how I did it way back when..
<guido> myk_robinson: that's odd, I didn't have to do that link
<guido> myk_robinson: I'm sorry I wasn't much of a help here
<myk_robinson> no prob, at least someone is talking to me this time :)
<_2> are dvd's all "multi-session" ?
<myk_robinson> just out of curiousity, have you added any repositories for multimedia? I wonder if debian-multimedia is my problem?
<guido> myk_robinson: no, plain kosher kubuntu
<guido> myk_robinson: if I were you I would try going to #ubuntu.. I'm also over there and there's more people answering questions
<myk_robinson> thanks
<guido> myk_robinson: perhaps they could give you a hand there :)
<EnginA> guys dpkg-reconfigure console-data doesn't change the keyboard layout in the console any idea ?
<EnginA> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 image
<lebafar> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lebafar> Hod do I set Firefox as my deafult web browser ?
<emilsedgh> level1: System Settings->Advanced->Default Applications
<lebafar> emilsedgh: what about if I cannot see Defaul Applications on there ? And what is level 1 ?
<emilsedgh> oh lebafar, sorry its in general tab
<lebafar> oh, ok, no prob, thank you ;)
<lebafar> I installed kubuntu on my first particion and grub doesnt recognizes my windows anymore. Could someone help me on this please ?
<leba> Could someone help me with grub please ?
<ubunturos> leba: post your problem, if someone has a solution to it, he/she will respond
<ubunturos> leba: first partition == ?
<ubunturos> err.
<leba> yes
<leba> I installed Kubuntu on my first particion...
<leba> Do I have to make map ?
<ubunturos> first partition == ? /dev/sda1 ?
<ubunturos> leba: where was your windows located ( C: ?)
<leba> I am not sure, what does (hd0, 0) means ?
<ubunturos> leba: well, that's your first hard disk, and first partition (in that order)
<leba> I have three windows installed ;P
<ubunturos> leba: omg!
<leba> yes... terrible, I know... hahaha...
<leba> But now I fell alive !
<ubunturos> leba: ok, go ahead, with your problem
<leba> ;)
<ubunturos> s/with/describe
<leba> well, I think I have one windows on particion 5, so I set (hd0, 5)
<leba> but it din't work on boot...
<leba> I was reading grup help page and it says something about instaling grup/linux on your first partition.
<leba> That I have to map and maybe for dos do something else...
<ubunturos> leba: Ideally, grub will replace the MBR of Windows, but it'll add entries to boot windows
<leba> yes... I don't know why it just disapiered, maybe because I formated part 1 first. :P
<ubunturos> leba: I would strongly recommend having just one instance of Windows installed, and install Kubuntu later
<ubunturos> leba: and Kubuntu would have to be installed on a different partition, unless you are using Wubi
<leba> what's Wubi ?
<ubunturos> !wubi | leba:
<guido> does anyone know of an app like ratiomaster for linux?
<ubottu> leba:: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<leba> oh, ok..
<leba> but I am afraid it's kind of late now..
<leba> I just want to boot, cause I forgot to backup :P
<ubunturos> leba: hmm, so, what do you see while booting? No menu at all?
<ubunturos> leba: you could use the LIVE CD  to take backup
<leba> I see the grub menu and I put it on 15 sec hold.
<leba> I added a windows option to my /boot/grup/menu.lst menu...
<leba> but I this it's work or is not enough yet.
<ubunturos> leba: hmm, so where all do you have Windows? (you would have to chainload them)
<leba> either I am using false parameters on this line I've added or I have to do something else 'cause I've intalled grub/linux on first partition.
<leba> yes...
<leba> that's the term, chinload...
<leba> probably
<ubunturos> leba: yes
<MooCows> How would I set my external hard drives for Automounting ?
<leba> is there a place where I could paste my menu.lst to you have a look ?
<ubunturos> leba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<leba> ok, I'll be right back.
<leba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30271/
<guido> does anyone know of an app like ratiomaster but for linux?
<leba> The part I added is in between lines 146 and 149
<leba> I think I have chainloader set to +1 by the way (which I am not sure waht means)..
<ubunturos> leba: what error does it throw when you select to boot Windows?
<gnumm> where can i check which daemons are loadedwhen i boot kubuntu?
<guido> how can I connect a kubuntu machine to a windows network?
<leba> hold a sec please. I will check it again...
<ubunturos> gnumm: do you mean services?
<gnumm> ubunturos: yes thungs like cpus etc...
<ubunturos> gnumm: cpus? You should check, System Settings -> System Services
<ubunturos> gnumm: they'll tell you what services are started / or require manual startup at various run-levels
<gnumm> ok
<leba> ubunturos : it throws an Error 12: Invalid device request. Maybe I am just confused with the (hd0, 5), no ? How do I know with partition I found windows ?
<guido> how can I get a kubuntu machine to connect to a windows network group?
<leba> guido : I think you may have to use Samba, no ?
<ubunturos> leba: at the grub menu, press c
<guido> leba: I'm told that's the way to go but I'm lost and don't know how to start
<ubunturos> guido | !samba
<ubunturos> !samba | less
<ubottu> less: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubunturos> err.
<ubunturos> !samba | guido
<ubottu> guido: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubunturos> leba: are you there? (do you see a prompt " grub>
<ubunturos> "
<leba> yes
<leba> I am on a grub> prompt now..
<gnumm> ubunturos: how can edit these services?
<gnumm> ubunturos: e.g. i donot want that bluetooth starts
<ubunturos> leba: just a min
<leba> ok
<ubunturos> gnumm: can you see, "Administrator mode" ?
<ubunturos> gnumm: the button, I mean
<gnumm> ubunturos: oh right :)
<ubunturos> leba: type "root (hd0," (without quotes) and then press a tab
<ubunturos> leba: there must be a space between "root" and the "("
<leba> root (hd0,
<ubunturos> leba: when you press a tab, you'll see a list of partitions
<ubunturos> leba: yes
<leba> just this ?
<leba> ok
<ubunturos> leba: yes
<MrKennie> has anybody else had problems with "wine iexplore"?
<MrKennie> crashes for me.
<leba> It throws Error 11 : Unrecognized device string
<gnumm> ubunturos: which runlevel is the default? when i normally start kubuntu
<MooCows> If I was to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , would it download all the extra things it already has ?
<ubunturos> gnumm: you can find that by issuing the command "who -r"
<ubunturos> gnumm: I'm not sure, if a GUI apps tells you that, though\
<ubunturos> leba: oh,
<gnumm> ubunturos: thank you, seems to be runlevel 2
<ubunturos> leba: hmm, just type, root (hd and then press a tab
<ubunturos> leba: just type, "root (hd"  ( without quotes) and then press a tab
<gnumm> ubunturos: when i'm done, i just close the window? or can i logout as root?
<leba> ubunturus : happens nothing
<ubunturos> gnumm: you could just close the window (hitting the OK button, before you do that)
<ubunturos> leba: hmm, surprising
<leba> ubunturus : I mean the line advances but doesn't show anything
<ubunturos> leba: where's windows located? C:\, D:\ ??
<gnumm> ubunturos: there is no ok button, but it should work
<leba> I think I have it on D: and E:
<leba> Nono, E: and F:
<ubunturos> leba: and you had set D:\ and E:\ as logical partitions within the extended partition?
<ubunturos> leba: and you had set E:\ and f:\ as logical partitions within the extended partition?
<ubunturos> gnumm: oh, yeah, sorry.
<leba> Mmm, not sure, I didn't touch this partitions. I just formated C: and used some spare 8Gb I had to swap, but that was in the HD final part.
<ubunturos> leba: did you have Windows in C:\ ?
<leba> Yes, one on it, but I formated it.
<ubunturos> prior to format, leba
<ubunturos> leba: give me 10 minutes, I'll be back
<leba> ok.
 * ubunturos asks the channel, in the meanwhile to help leba
<leba> maybe I formated my sawp partition of windows.
<leba> :P
<leba> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubunturos> leba: did you try anything?
<ubunturos> leba: if you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst then, you should check what are the last few lines
<ubunturos> leba: you could do, sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | tail
<leba> ubunturos : what you mean about the last few lines ?
<ubunturos> leba: that's where, the entries for Windows should be
<leba> ubunturus : did you check http://paste.ubuntu.com/30271/ ?
<ubunturos> leba: GRUB may not be able to find t the right partition
<leba> I am trying to change from (hd0, 5) to (hd0, 6) for example on the grub prompt.
<ubunturos> leba: hmm, ok, Check if that works
<leba> ubunturos : it doesn't seens to be working though :(
<ubunturos> leba: may be they (windows on E: and F: ) depended on the boot records of C:\ for them to boot
<ubunturos> leba: hmm
<leba> yeah, that's what I am suspected of..
<leba> Maybe windows saves the boot register on C: always
<leba> and If I format C again ?
<ubunturos> leba: C:\ windows, would have had the boot.ini file, which lead to the menu
<leba> yeah, probably..
<ubunturos> leba: if you format C, keep just one Windows,
<leba> I can still find for this file in the other partitions..
<ubunturos> leba: and install Kubuntu to an unallocated space
<ubunturos> leba: i.e. either delete some partition (taking backup, ofcourse, of data)
<leba> ubunturos : are you sure this is the correct file ?
<ubunturos> leba: menu.lst, is the one that presents the menu in front of you
<leba> ubunturos : I mean the boot.ini
<ubunturos> rather, grub would read that file
<ubunturos> leba: boot.ini would be used by Windows to give you a boot menu, for booting the triplet :P
<ubunturos> leba: when grub took-over, it recognized windows on E: and F:, but surprisingly, it is not booting foryou
<leba> If I find a boot.ini in one of the other partitions, maybe I can transfer grub to that of force it to read the boot.ini file somehow..
<ubunturos> leba: that would be too much to do
<leba> yeah...
<leba> :(
<leba> But if I lost the boot.ini file I lost windows ?
<ubunturos> leba: I would suggest, having only one Windows installed
<ubunturos> leba: no, not really.
<leba> ubunturus, yes, I was just testing different versions, but I found out xp is the only one I am interested of.
<ubunturos> leba: oh
<ubunturos> leba: C:\ is usually required for one windows, at-least
<leba> yes..
<ubunturos> leba: if you have multiple, you'll have the others depend on this one, since, the boot.ini of this would ideally be modified for the others to boot
<leba> ubunturus : I read somewhere that I got to do something if I installed Linux on the fist partition (C:)
<ubunturos> leba: ideally, you shouldn't have installed Linux on C:\; simply because, Windows loves C:
<leba> ubunturus : I will keep reading the grup webpage and see if I find something cool there.
<ubunturos> leba: ok
<leba> ubunturus ; if you find of keep with it just let me know when you check something interesting please ;)
<ubunturos> leba: sur3
<ubunturos> err.
<ubunturos> leba: sure
<leba> ;) ok, thank you !
<leba> hope not beeing bothering you :P
<ubunturos> leba: no! ... I wonder, why isn't GRUB identifying the Windows installed on E:\ and F:\
<ActionParsnip> its not E: and F:
<ActionParsnip> its hda1 and hda2 or similar
<ubunturos> ActionParsnip: I know, for Windows users, E:\ and F:\ will be so
<ubunturos> though
<leba> maybe I need some extra parameters...
<leba> when I boot from Ubuntu I got a /boot/init.img file...
<ubunturos> leba: at the prompt grub>root (hd0,  should give you a list of entries, stating their partition numbers and type
<leba> maybe when I boot from windows I have to have a boot.ini path
<leba> ubunturos : yeah, strange
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leba> ActionParsnip : I am reading it already.
<leba> ActionParsnip : maybe I am a fool
<leba> haha..
<leba> ActionParsnip : I also have my menu.lst pasted on : http://paste.ubuntu.com/30271/ if you want to have a look ;)
<paul__> Hi all...
<paul__> Anyone in Australia?
<ActionParsnip> leba: so what does it say if you select the windows boot?
<leba> It throws Error 11 : Unrecognized device string
<leba> ActionParsnip, I used to have one windows copy on C: and I installed Kubuntu on C:
<ActionParsnip> leba: check prosen's post http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/30040-chainloading-grub.html
<leba> We were discussing about having lost the boot.ini file when I formated this partition
<ubunturos_> leba: and essentially, your C:\ got converted to /dev/sda1
<ubunturos_> leba: (hd0, 0) for grub
<ActionParsnip> leba: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/booting-windows-from-grub-577176/
<cedric5200> Hi !
<ActionParsnip> leba: make sure you reference the right disk
<ActionParsnip> use sudo fdisk -l to check
<ubunturos_> and leba, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Chainloading_Windows_the_simple_way might help too
<ubunturos_> leba: from there, "The default Windows method for multibooting is to copy the new installation's vital files needed for booting into an older, existing Windows installation in a primary partition"
<ubunturos> btw, leba, where are you from?
<leba> ok, thank you guys from now. I think I will have to go deep on this... so I will be arround reading. Anything new just let me know if you hold with me.
<leba> ubunturus : Brazil, you ?
<ubunturos> leba: India
<leba> ubunturus : why do you ask ?
<ubunturos> leba: just curious.
<leba> ubunturus : did you recognize my strangenership ?
<leba> hahaha .. ;)
<ubunturos> leba: no, nothing like that.
<leba> ubunturus : ok, just kidding. ;)
<ubunturos> leba: just one more thing, You seem to be typing the full nick, instead, you could just type ubun and press a tab, to auto-complete
<leba> ubunturos : maybe it's not available on the irc client I am using... Or I have to set it...
<ubunturos> leba: which IRC client are you using?
<leba> ubunturus : X-Chat Aqua on MacOS
<ubunturos> leba: oh, ok. I haven't used it ever, so can't comment
 * ActionParsnip uses pidgin
<leba> ubunturus : I just checked the Tab-Key Completion from my Preferences menu ;)
<leba> ubunturos, but I got lots of ubu... hahaha
<leba> pidgin is Linux or Unix ?
<ubunturos> leba: hehe :) Anyways, I won't disturb you further.
<ubunturos> leba: Pidgin is available for Linux and Windows too
<ubunturos> leba: you might want to use "Konversation" that comes bundled with Kubuntu!
<cg__> ciao a tutti
<ubunturos> tutti?
<cg__> chi mi puo aiutare in questo problema:
<leba> italian
<ActionParsnip> leba: runs on LOADS of systems
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cg__> ok english
<cg__> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<cg__> I used dpkg --configure -a
<cg__> after I received this:
<cg__> dpkg: errore di formato, nel file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0008' vicino alla riga 2 pacchetto `libc6':
<gnumm> i use kubuntu 8.04 with kde3
<cg__> `triggers-pendi' non è consentito per la terza parola nel campo `status' (status)
<gnumm> i heard i will not be able to dist-upgrade to the next version
<gnumm> ?
<ubunturos> gnumm: hmm, may be you need KDE 4.0 for that, since,8.10 is likely to come installed with KDE 4.1
<cg__> I found 3 file with warning
<cg__> and I cannot install or update nothing
<gnumm> will kde be better supported by ubuntu in the future? i heard some interesting interviews about mark sh..
<cg__> ???
<cg__> nowboby can help me??
<dr_Willis> Ive no  idea why you wouldent be able to dist upgrade.
<cg__> have 3 error files
<dr_Willis> I cant read that error message enough in whatever language its is.. to be able to tell.
<cg__> KDe files
<cg__> if I use aptitude it's tell me to remove rhis files but when I try to remove its I can't
<cg__> thanks verry much for help
<rbrunhuber> where does dpkg backup config files before overwriting them?
<cg__> dpkg was intrerupted,you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<BooVeMan_work> hi guys - someone is able to confirm if 8.10 will still feature kde3? and if it will be posible NOT to istall kde4?
<pag> BooVeMan_work, afaik it will still feature kde3, for the latter I'm not sure if it's decided yet..
<ol_dude67> whats the easiest way to install realplayer or winamp ?
<BooVeMan_work> pag: What bothers me (big time) is that the relade notes for the alph3 state that they will use .kde and not .kde4 - so no downgrade would be possible
<pag> ol_dude67, there's linux version of real player. for winamp use wine ;)
<BooVeMan_work> ol_dude67: use amarok
<ol_dude67> um i use amarok
<Pici> BooVeMan_work: #ubuntu+1 would be the proper place to address Intrepid questions
<ol_dude67> have a friends page says needs realplayer...
<ol_dude67> linux version of realplayer is a .bin file..how do install it?
<BooVeMan_work> ol_dude67: just install the extra-codecs and amafok will pla rm
<blkdragon> better scoot, have a good day
<Jucato> BooVeMan_work: those issues will be ironed out in the days to come. what's certain though is that 1. KDE 4 will be the default. 2. KDE 4 will be using .kde instead of .kde4 (and KDE 3 will probably be using .kde3) and 3. there will still be KDE 3 packages
<BooVeMan_work> Jucato: right - thanks for clearing that up - so I?ll tar.gz my kde --- and after upgrading - ciao kde4 :-)
<mary1232346522> ciao
<mary1232346522> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<whatetch> i have an error log file on aremote server i want to send to myself using sendmail, how would i attatch it or output the contents to the email's body?
<BooVeMan_work> whatetch: do you have ssh access - if so its eseir to scp the file
<genii> whatetch: I just answered that in the other channel you asked it in
<whatetch> genii: thanks
<afeijo> how to unpack a .tar.gz file? tar -xzvf isnt working
<BooVeMan_work> afeijo: error?
<afeijo> none
<BooVeMan_work> afeijo: tar.gz empty?
<afeijo> ops, now it worked, funny.  Cant I use *? I need to specify each .tar.gz file?
<afeijo> time to lunch! Thanks BooVeMan_work :)
<peolo> dio santo
<Jucato> !it | peolo
<ubottu> peolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AMDpenguin> will i notice a difference in speed getting 2GBS of ram from 1GB?
<mits> hi... i have a laptop with bluetooth, which is only recognized if i load a module for omnibook/toshiba laptops, or if i boot into windows, then reboot into kubuntu...any ideas why the latter happens? or if i could get my bluetooth working without the additiional module?
<leba> what is the difference between sda and sdb ?
<mits> AMDpenguin: actually there's not much difference between my years old athlon 64/1gb ram desktop and my core2/ 2gb ram laptop
<mits> leba: they're seperate disks
<AMDpenguin> cuz athlons are better =)
<mits> lol :)
<leba> mits : and what means s d a ?
<_CrashMaster_> Scsi Disk A
<leba> mits : system disk a
<AMDpenguin> Im about to build a new Computer with a phenom cpu
<leba> oh.. ok, thank you.
<Jucato> leba: scsi. although the latest kernels name both scsi and non-scsi (IDE) as sda, sdb, etc. (before IDE drives would be hda, hdb, etc)
<_CrashMaster_> AMDpenguin: Avoid the Phenom. It's garbage.
<mits> so is there any relation between scsi and sata? or they just used the same letter?
<Jucato> processor discussion -> #kubuntu-offtopic please
<leba> Jucato : are you great at grub by any chance ?
<Jucato> leba: not really "great"...
<Jucato> leba: if you have a question, it's best to address the whole channel rather than one person
<leba> Jucato : Ok, thank you!
<leba> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hatman> hi all !!
<hatman> I'm trying to configure my ati to dual-head but it only work before I login to KDE... Then my other screen is set as a clone and not as dual. Any idea ?
<hatman> I followed this procedure using aticonfig tool: http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/198
<hatman> the testing using xinit work also well ! the problem only come when I'm logged to KDE :-(
<Harakiri> does anyone have a Samsung 4500p keyboard here?
<maybe> hi all
<artur_> Hello! Supposing that I want a command like ' mount ... ' to be executed everytime when the linux is  booted. I remember that i should write this command in a file, that has many others commands to be executed in the boot.  What file is this?
<hatman> artur_: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<jabba> anyone care to take a bet on whether evolution can run for a week without crashing?
<artur_> hatman: Thanks buddy!
<hatman>  artur_: I think in this file will be better /etc/rc.local
<genii> Just /etc/rc.local    The init.d script looks there
<artur_> hatman: ok, i saw that in my /etc/rc.local the only line that isn't commented is a line ' exit 0'
<hatman> artur_: yup, just add your script before the exit 0
<artur_> hatman: ok, thank you man!
<genii> artur_: The exit 0   needs to be on it's own line as the last thing in the file
<artur_> genii: ok! thanks for advice!
<genii> np
 * genii makes a pot of coffee to keep all the helpers alert for when the problems start pouring in
<athlonkaempfer> Abend!
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nalaka> hello, I just installed kubuntu-desktop meta package. The menus look cluttered. How can Gnome be safetly disabled?
<jussi01> !purekde | nalaka
<ubottu> nalaka: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<genii> Thats for completely removing it, just so you know
<genii> Not just disabling it temporarily for instance
<nalaka> thanks. I will follow that.
<CapitalT_> Hi, I have a widescreen and am using the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver. Can anyone tell me how to stop it from stretching the screen on non-widescreen resolutions?
<CapitalT_> (there is no BIOS setting for that)
<pag> CapitalT_, adding the desired resolutions to /etc/xorg.conf might do the trick
<CapitalT_> I can use all the resolutions, that's not the problem. The problem is when a game use a non-widescreen resolution (like 800x600) the screen is stretched horizontally.
<CapitalT_> I can make it center the output on the widescreen in windows
<CapitalT_> so it looks like this BLACK|CONTENT|BLACK
<Armagguedes> hello
<wisenuts> need some help trying to set up linuxmce...can't seem to get the video going
<wisenuts> got the nvidia drivers
<wisenuts> still bombing on me when i start kdm
<Armagguedes> i'm trying to get ktorrent to save files to a partition mounted as /share/ (in /share/downloads/), which has 777 permissions, but it says "cannot create <wtv>; no such file or directory". What gives?
<wisenuts> chown
<wisenuts> ARM what filesystem
<wisenuts> no one talks
<recon> Is there a volume control toolbar or anything of the sort in KDE4?
<wisenuts> try googlein it
<wisenuts> kmix it think
<recon> Ah. Only widgets seem to show up in the "add to toolbar" so I couldn't find it.
<recon> Thanks.
<wisenuts> word
<wisenuts> what video card u runnin
<xeno99> ﻿﻿Hi. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and, when I transfer, it puts each mp3 file into a separate folder rather than making folders of artist/album and grouping mp3s under the album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<jackault> Why is scrolling so slow on firefox? also any swf or flash files run really slow
<tackat> jackault: nvidia?
<Armagguedes> wisenuts, ext3
<athlonkaempfer> tschüß
<wisenuts> check ownership
<wisenuts> ls -al
<wisenuts> then chown it
<Armagguedes> drwxrwxrwx  11 root root  4096 2008-03-31 02:13 share
<wisenuts> thats why
<wisenuts> do a chown username:username folder
<Armagguedes> wisenuts could you explain a bit more?
<jackault> tackat: yes indeed I'm using an nvidia geforce 2 MX
<wisenuts> right now root owns :share"
<tackat> jackault: binary drivers?
<wisenuts> you need to take owner ship to have full control
<jackault> tackat: old machine
<xeno99> ﻿﻿Hi. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and, when I transfer, it puts each mp3 file into a separate folder rather than making folders of artist/album and grouping mp3s under the album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<jackault> tackat: yeah I chose to install the proprietary drivers, those are binary right?
<wisenuts> tryin to run linuxmce an a new mobo
<wisenuts> closed source from nvidia
<tackat> jackault: yes, try the open ones and follow the greedy advice: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/ :)
<tackat> jackault: that might fix your problems :)
<tackat> jackault: (what applies to KDE 4.1 will likely apply to firefox 3.0 as well in this case)
<Armagguedes> so, chown root:myusername /share/ ?
<wisenuts> no sudo chown myusername:myusername /share
<Armagguedes> thanks
<wisenuts> did that work?
<Armagguedes> lemme check
<Armagguedes> no
<Armagguedes> how do i do it recursively  for all folders in /share/?
<wisenuts> no sudo chown -R myusername:myusername /share
<Armagguedes> same thing
<Armagguedes> cannot create
<wisenuts> did you do sudo chmod -R 777 /share/
<wisenuts> ?
<helpy> ok, after installing ubuntu literally 21 times while trying to back up my ubuntu, i have decided back up is not for me. so is there a way i can get a list of all the packages i have installed in ubuntu including the ones that came with distro to make sure i installed all packages in my new ubuntu? atleast its some sort of back up
<helpy> i might be able to write a script to install all these packages if i screw up agian
<Armagguedes> did it
<Armagguedes> didn't work
<wisenuts> wtf
<Armagguedes> helpy, try APTonCD
<wisenuts> sudo mkdir test inside the /share
<helpy> Armagguedes,  i have. it only installs the NEW packages
<helpy> doesn't install current packages
<helpy> plus i can't add more packages once done the back up. it doesn't help with incremental stuff
<jussi01> !clone | helpy
<ubottu> helpy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<wisenuts> mmmmm automate
<helpy> no way!!!!
<helpy> let me do it right away.
<jussi01> :)
<helpy> first i have to type dpkg --get-selections in terminal ?
<jussi01> helpy: with the rest
<leba> I think the rule is : if you use windows, keep it on the first partition. Am I right ?
<jussi01> helpy: dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<helpy> i have to type this full command ?
<jussi01> helpy: yep, jusat copy paste
<helpy> nothing happened ?
<helpy> have to go to home now ?
<Armagguedes> wisenuts done, its ownership is set to root:root
<helpy> and see if its there
<jussi01> helpy: yes, it createda file called my-packages
<jussi01> helpy: yep
<leba> Is there anybody here which uses windows and ubuntu by any chace ?
<jussi01> leba: me
<helpy> yep leba
<helpy> by the jussi01  i can't find my-packages in home
<leba> do you have problems with grep ?
<wisenuts> try one as yourseld
<leba> do you keep windos running on first partition ?
<wisenuts> mkdir test1
<helpy> huh ?
<jussi01> helpy: are you sure you ran the full cammand?
<helpy> yep
<helpy> do i have to be sudo ?
<wisenuts> always
<Armagguedes> done
<helpy> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages <== thats the cmd right ?
<helpy> i am sudo
<Armagguedes> ownership is mune
<Armagguedes> mine.
<wisenuts> what program can't write to the dir then/
<leba> helpy, ?
<leba> jussi01, ?
<helpy> leba,  ?
<wisenuts> premissions look good
<helpy> i have no idea
<leba> helpy, do you use windows on your first partition ?
<helpy> there is no such thing as my-package in home
<tackat> jackault: any improvement?
<helpy> yep
<jussi01> helpy: yes
<Armagguedes> ktorrent
<helpy> what jussi01 ?
<leba> helpy, mmmm...
<wisenuts> is this an smb share, partition or disk?
<jussi01> [21:47:48] <helpy> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages <== thats the cmd right ?
<jussi01> not sudo
<Armagguedes> partition on the OS's disk
<helpy> dude you are confusing me
<helpy> its not working
<jussi01> helpy: it works here
<helpy> whats wrong here then /
<helpy> ?
<helpy> i am sudo here
<jussi01> helpy: copy-paste that exactly: dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<helpy> i did
<jussi01> helpy: dont be sudo!!!
<stdin> helpy: you sure it's not working, there should be a new file called "my-packages" in your home directory
<helpy> no ?
<leba> If I formated the c: partition, how can I ever boot to another windows partition using grub ?
<helpy> file or directory ?
<stdin> file
<helpy> no its not there
<jussi01> helpy: did you run it wothout sudo?
<helpy> yep
<helpy> now i am running without it
<helpy> ok got it
<helpy> now what ?
<Armagguedes> wisenut as far as i know/remember it's the only app which can't right to it
<Armagguedes> i'll try later on something like Transmission
<jussi01> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<helpy> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jussi01> helpy: copy the file tothe new machine
<helpy> i am using it as a back up option
<helpy> i don't have a new machine
<jussi01> helpy: then: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<jussi01> helpy: so copy the file to a usb disk or whatever
<jussi01> once you reinstall, then do what I just said
<helpy> reinstall!! *shudders*
<helpy> strike 22
<helpy> hehe
<helpy> jussi you know what does your nick means in my language ?
<jussi01> helpy: what?
<helpy> all packages that are listed can also be installed by creating a sudo install packagename $$ sudo install packagename2 too right ?
<helpy> iron
<helpy> jussi means iron :)
<jussi01> ok
<helpy> you are iron solid when it comes to linux
<helpy> :D
<helpy> can i try this restore on this machine right now ?
<helpy> although it would probably tell me all packages are installed
<BooVeMan_work> helpy: bet so
<jussi01> anyway, helpy: once you have the my-packages file on the "new/reinstalled" machine, you run: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<helpy> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<helpy> hmm ok
<helpy> let me try
<helpy> file has to be in home for that ?
<jussi01> helpy: where ever you run the command from
<helpy> it would locate file where ever it is ?
<jussi01> no, it needs to be in the same directory as you are when you run that command...
<helpy> cool just checked it
<helpy> worked like charm.
<jussi01> :)
<helpy> lets see when doi screw up my comp to check it next time
<helpy> :D
<vit> no se como instalar firerefox 3.0 en mi ordenador
<BooVeMan_work> !spanish > vit
<ubottu> vit, please see my private message
<helpy> vit if its spanish #ubuntu-es
<vit> no es kubutu
<helpy> jussi01,  do you know a converter for flv files ?
<helpy> i can't find a good converter with GUI in linux
<helpy> whats the problem vit ?
<BooVeMan_work> helpy: learn to use the comnsole - ffmpeg is your friend
<jussi01> !flv | helpy, ubottu knows :D
<ubottu> helpy, ubottu knows :D: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vit> me dice que ya esta instalado pero no pasa nada
<helpy> i know how to use console. but mencoder and ffmpeg is just too much
<jussi01> helpy: try avidemux though, I think that does it
<BooVeMan_work> vit - aqui preiemro se trata de kubuntu y segundo solo ingles
<vit> sigue teniendo el mismo formato de firefox anterior
<helpy> only flv or more formats too ?
<jussi01> helpy: vlc may as well
<jussi01> helpy: more
<helpy> i have vlc installed it converts too
<jussi01> helpy: yes, throught the wizard
<BooVeMan_work> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edju> Where's that configuration screen that tells this laptop what to do when the lid is shut?  I forgot.
<BluesKaj> edju: system settings/advanced/session manager
<dorins> BluesKaj: I don't see anything like that in session manager.
<dorins> edju:  I use guidance-power-manager to set what happens on lid close
<BluesKaj> dorins: , edju , whynot just shutdown like one does on a desktop ..then no worries
<helpy> how does vlc wizard work ?
<dorins> BluesKaj: easier to just close the lid to get it to automatically suspend to ram :)
<edju> Nothing shows in session manager.
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i am at a p'lace with a wireless connection, i just isntalled kubuntu on a friend's laptop but when  i brought it here ti didn't automatically connect to the internet, what do  i have to do? i have the laptop beside me
<CostaRicanQuaker> i already got the password for the wifi but i don't know how to set up the wireless card/network etc
<helpy> did you go through wireless setup ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope, i just isntalled it last night
<helpy> hmm
<helpy> did you google it ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i haven't ever set up the wireless
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes but i don't get it, i don't see a knetwork manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> under system
<helpy> hang on
<CostaRicanQuaker> if you could give me a link and maybe walk me through any doubts i'd mucha ppreciate
<CostaRicanQuaker> thank you helpy
<helpy> save it :)
<alanx> CostaRicanQuaker: have you tried the command iwconfig
<helpy> http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<CostaRicanQuaker> alanx: should i go t o the terminal adn do that?
<alanx> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i'm going to dco that and i'll brb
<edju> Nothing shows in session manager, and I show no guidance-power-manager package.
<edju> OK - found it - click the battery icon.
<CostaRicanQuaker> alanx: lo no wireless extensions and eth0  no wireless extensions
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check the computer it  is, like the model adn stuff
<alanx> CostaRicanQuaker: and what it says about eth1, or there is not an eth1 device
<CostaRicanQuaker> no eth1 device listed
<CostaRicanQuaker> helpy: this page lists adept, i have no connection yet...so i don't think
<helpy> hmm
<helpy> did you go through help file in kubuntu ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't mean to  be a pain in the ass, you see, i am just helping a friend switching over to linux, when i installed kubuntu on mine i had a cable connection a dn didnt have to do any of this
<helpy> yes wifi can be problem
<helpy> and i would love to convert one more guy to linux.
<helpy> but i guess there is a very good detail in help file
<helpy> try it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just opened help on kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> what should i look for?
<CostaRicanQuaker> under the help
<helpy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52186
<helpy> wifi
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok brb
<alanx> CostaRicanQuaker: are you shure the laptop has wireless
<helpy> hehe nice question alanx
<CostaRicanQuaker> alanx: how do i check if the laptop has wireless?
<helpy> see the guide that came along with hardware
<alanx> what is the brand of the machine
<CostaRicanQuaker> toshiba
<CostaRicanQuaker> satelite
<alanx> has centrino technology?
<CostaRicanQuaker> l45-sp4016
<CostaRicanQuaker> L45-SP4016*
<epimeth> hi guys...
<CostaRicanQuaker> helpy: so based on what i read on the website you gave me i should do sudo ifconfig -a
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?
<epimeth> has anybody ever compiled apache1.3 with mod_ssl?
<epimeth> on a 64bit system?
<helpy> yep
<helpy> try watever is given there
<helpy> i have no idea why it is not detecting the network
<CostaRicanQuaker> helpy: ok so i entered that command and it listed two things, since it's on a laptop other than this comuter please bear with me as i have to go write it down
<helpy> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> eth0: link encap: hwaddr:00:la:92:99:86:ff Up broadcast multicast MTU: 1500 Metric: 1 Rx Packets: all 0 TTX packets: all 0 RT/XT bytes all 0
<CostaRicanQuaker> lo link encap: local loopback inet addr: 127.0:0.1 Mask: 255:.0.0.0 inet addr:  ::1/128 Scope: host
<CostaRicanQuaker> Up loopback running MTU 16436 Metric: 1
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do now?
<helpy> hmm
<helpy> no idea
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is essid?
<see-g> the name the network shows up with
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check for that see-g?
<CostaRicanQuaker> with what command do i get the essid
<see-g> "iwconfig" should give you the essid if you're connected to a wireless network
<CostaRicanQuaker> lo and eth0 no wireless extensions
<CostaRicanQuaker> thats the output i get from that command see-g
<see-g> you're connected via cable, right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no, i am at an ngo where we have a wireless conexion
<see-g> do you have access to the router's configuration?
<see-g> oh, ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i installed kubuntu on my friends computer and i want to connct to it
<see-g> eth0 is your wireless thingy?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't know...apparently the computer comes with wireless card
<see-g> "sudo iwlist <wireless device> scan" should give you all the wireless networks in range
<CostaRicanQuaker> with the brackets and all?
<see-g> oh, and there's something called knetworkmanager - it works for some, in my specific case it did not, so I did not bother learning how to use it
<kakaka>  Simple question-is the distribution for the ps3 stable yet? if not which should  i get?
<see-g> no, you'd replace <wireless device> with eth0 or eth1 or wlan0
<see-g> iwconfig would show you which device is capable of wireless connections
<genii> possibly ath0
<CostaRicanQuaker> eth0  interface doesn't support scanning
<see-g> Linux's naming convention on wireless devices is not ... let's call it consistent ... yet
<Guiri> hehe plasma died
<Guiri> Hmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> see-g: what does that output mean
<see-g> that means what it says - for one reason or another, the wireless card does not support scanning
<CostaRicanQuaker> so there IS  a wireless card!...?
<see-g> I don't know, I assumed there is because you are talking about connecting to a wireless network
<CostaRicanQuaker> well  i am on a wireless network but this particular laptop, my friend's doesn't have a conexion
<see-g> do you know if your friend's laptop has a wifi card?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check? apparently google says it comes with it
<see-g> my best bet would be "lspci | grep -i wireless
<dionet> hello, is there anyone that knows how to get microphone working on hda-intel?
<Guiri> Anybody try RC1 yet?
<see-g> lspci: list all known PCI devices (known to the kernel, not to you ;)); |: pipe lspci's output to grep; grep -i wireless: filter lspci's output for wireless (-i: case-insensitive)
<ed__> I'm using WUBI Kubuntu Hardy on my mom's computer.  A couple of unexplained freezes I attribute to using NTFS as a base file system, but still less aggravating than Windows.
<CostaRicanQuaker> see-g: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: atheros communications inc AR24x 802. llabg wireless PCI Express adapter (rev 01)
<BluesKaj> ed__: layered on XP or Vista ?
<ed__> XP.
<justs0me> is there a way to have it so that when i right click on the desktop i have an option to open a terminal (konsole) in the menu that pops up?
<ed__> Anyway, one strangeness that is vexing.  Directories are not listed at the top of konqueror, just alphabetically.  That isn't a behavior I've seen in KDE before.  Is this a known issue with WUBI or Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> one still has a grub menu at bootup with wubi installed linux , why not just transfer to an ext partition and dual boot
<Ayabara> any good sw for working with Sony Ericsson mobile phones, or should I just use Konqueror/Dolphin?
<see-g> CostaRicanQuaker: great, at least we know for sure that the laptop supports wifi
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what's next?
<see-g> do you know if there are any other network cards up and running?
<CostaRicanQuaker> see-g: i certainly don't how do i check for that?
<see-g> ifconfig displays all the known network interfaces
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i'll be right abck i'm going to take my friend and his latop to my house
<CostaRicanQuaker> where there's a cable connexion
<CostaRicanQuaker> and hopefuñlly y'all might helop me install the drivers for it
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<see-g> ideally, yours should give you "lo" (the loopback interface - a trick to establish secure network connections to your own computer); "eth0" (I'm just guessing: the cable connection) and a third one for the wireless
<see-g> good luck
<ed__> Also, every time I open a new file management tab I get icon view, but I don't have much use for, generally.  I have to manually change it to use TreeView.  Saving the File Management Profile with TreeView enabled doesn't seem to change this behavior.  A bit odd.
<ed__> Minor annoyances, I just thought someone might have encountered them.
<BluesKaj> ed__:  most members use a dedicated partition for linux , so trying to recreate those anoyances might be hard to track
<ed__> I figured as much, BluesKaj.
<ed__> I do, too, when I'm at home, but I'm visiting my mother.
<marco_> ciao a tutti
<diego_> hi again
<ed__> The TreeView annoyance wouldn't be some irritating if Kubuntu didn't make you hold the "profile" button for a couple of seconds before giving you a choice of view options.  Most KDE distros don't do that, they have seperate buttons you can add to toolbars for different view options.
<diego_> digo hola.... jajjaa
<marco_> ma ci sono gli italiani
<marco_> ?
<diego_> alguien habla español?!..............................
<diego_> io non parlo italiano... jejeje
<BluesKaj> '!it
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<diego_> gracias
<ed__> One thing I do like is the Quick Launch thingy in the panel.  I wonder how to get that in other distros.  I tend to use Debian at home.
<ed__> Quick Launcher
<see-g> could someone do me a favor? When the CostaRicanQuaker comes back, could you point him to this site? http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo#CreatinganInterface
<see-g> it is, as far as I can tell, where he could go on
<see-g> (anyway, I never got in touch with the madwifi-thingy, Ubuntu comes with madwifi, doesn't it?)
<alanx> see-g: I was talking with CostaRicanQuaker and his laptop has a wireless card intel 3945
<alanx> but the system didn't recognize that card
<alanx> see-g: the command iwconfig didn't show any wireless card
<see-g> his friend's laptop seems to have something atheros-based; all I could find about it was that madwifi -sometimes- supports those natively
<see-g> [22:27] <CostaRicanQuaker> see-g: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: atheros communications inc AR24x 802. llabg wireless PCI Express adapter (rev 01)
<see-g> that's what he gave me when I asked for lspci | grep wireless
<see-g> now there's two and a half ways to go ... 1/2) it's one of those that don't work with HAL up to ... uhmm ... I don't know if Ubuntu ships with a hal that supports it or not 1) madwifi supports it natively 2) ndiswrapper works wonders on most of the rest
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone could quickly teach me how to use the equation editor in OpenOffice?
<bdizzle> or somehow get it to use LaTeX commands in my document
<BooVeMan_work> bdizzle: try #openoffice.org
<bdizzle> thanks
<brmassa> guys, what are the basic packages i must install in order to program C++ using kdevelop
<brmassa> ?
<brmassa> i installed automake and gcc and g++ (newest)
<genii> !be-e
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be-e
<genii> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BooVeMan_work> to whom it may affect: http://www.sysadminday.com/
<brmassa> ubottu: i keep getting "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<ubottu> brmassa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crimsun_> brmassa: is the "build-essential" metapackage installed along with its dependencies?
<brmassa> ops!
<brmassa> crimsun_: yes
<BooVeMan_work> brmassa: and the cplusplus package is includes it that package?
<khurram> hi
<stefan__> Alt+Shift, Scroll Lock diode lights up? How comes this? Pretty strange :)
<crimsun_> brmassa: sudo apt-get --reinstall build-essential libc6-dev gcc g++ make
<stefan__> please help
<crimsun_> err
<crimsun_> brmassa: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential libc6-dev gcc g++ make
<BooVeMan_work> brmassa: forget that - i got mixed up with the g++ package
<khurram> hey i am usin kubuntu 8.04 and my browser is not working can any one tell me wht to do
<khurram>  hey i am usin kubuntu 8.04 and my browser is not working can any one tell me wht to do
<engineer> !repeat
<khurram>  hey i am usin kubuntu 8.04 and my browser is not working can any one tell me wht to do
<khurram>  hey i am usin kubuntu 8.04 and my browser is not working can any one tell me wht to do
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<brmassa> BooVeMan_work: np. thanks
<khurram>  hey i am usin kubuntu 8.04 and my browser is not working can any one tell me wht to do
<brmassa> khurram: hey man!
<engineer> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<khurram> hey i cannot browse
<khurram> browse
<stefan__> can somebody please help me?
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: try being a tad more precise - whaat are you trieing to do - what is you  system - what the internet connection?
<BooVeMan_work> "ask > stefan__
<BooVeMan_work> !ask > stefan__
<ubottu> stefan__, please see my private message
<khurram> booveman
<khurram> can u hlp me
<stefan__> kk I sow it
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am back
<BooVeMan_work> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i just opened the terminal and i can[t download stuff using sudo aptitude install, i think the repos might not be open or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check?
<BooVeMan_work> CostaRicanQuaker: cna you ping google?
<CostaRicanQuaker> link?
<BooVeMan_work> ping google.com
<khurram> yea when i ping it works booveman
<khurram> there is some prb with browser
<khurram> can any one tell me seetings
<khurram> settings
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: what browser=
<khurram> konqueror
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: sorry never used konquerror for browsing
<khurram> @booveman   Konqueror
<brmassa> crimsun_: all done. nothing happened. jezz... i dont know what is happening!
<khurram> so shud i use firefox
<genii> firefox is pretty much the standard these days, so yes
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: try it - if ity works - why complain?
<khurram> thnkx genni and boove
<BooVeMan_work> CostaRicanQuaker: can you or can't you oping google?
<engineer> firefox owns
<genii> khurram: I do not give assistance in private message, only in public channel.
<BooVeMan_work> genii: tried that with you as well?
<crimsun_> brmassa: what does c++ -v give you?
<khurram> hey i have got ubuntu old version cd cani install firefox from there if yes then temme how
<khurram> sorry genii
<genii> khurram: I REPEAT. I do NOT give assistance by private message, only public channel. Please take this as an instruction not to private message me anymore but to ask questions in this channel instead.
<genii> (this after the second message)
<see-g> khurram: proper english helps others help you
<khurram> soorry genni
<khurram> hey i have got ubuntu old version cd cani install firefox from there if yes then temme how
<genii> khurram: You should be able to install firefox only by:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firefox
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: if you can ping google (as you said) try in the konsole sudo apt-get install firefox
<see-g> khurram: check if there's a firefox package in (cdrom)/pool/f/
<genii> If an older ubuntu cd, then the package MAY be called mozilla-firefox
 * BooVeMan_work backs out - too many cooks
<khurram> yea i know but i m asking that can we install it from the cd
<khurram> ok thankx
<brmassa> crimsun_: im trying to get some help on #kdevelop. at any problem, i will return
<see-g> if it is on there, you can install it by *right-clicking on the package -> install with (whatever package manager came with your installation) or *in a shell, cd to the directory where the firefox package resides and dpkg -i (name of the package).deb
<khurram> thnkx see-g
<khurram> my questions are very basic as i am new to linux
<bdizzle> hello
<khurram> i want to run exe file on linux can i do this
<bdizzle> I tried going into the openoffice channel and it seems the room is not active right now (Maybe because its Friday)
<bdizzle> khurram, use wine to open exe files
<bdizzle> is there a guide of the symbols used in the formula editor of OpenOffice Math?
<khurram> ok so i shud install in like apttitude install wine
<see-g> khurram: nevermind ... just respect people's wish not to be asked a question in private (unless you were given permission to) - it's even making life easier for you since everyone can see your question and give an answer, rather than you having to rely on the person you asked in private being able and willing to help
<khurram> thankyou see-g and sorry if i disturb you
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> sudo apt-get install wine
<khurram> see-g i want to learn linux as i am new to this O.S so can u guide me what will help me to improve
<see-g> that's alright ... I /ignore when I feel disturbed ;)
<khurram> thnkx bdzzle
<bdizzle> yeah, I've only been using it for a few months myself. There is plenty to learn in it
<bdizzle> otherwise, in kubuntu, just get it out of the repositories
<bdizzle> ie, Add / Remove programs
<khurram> hey can any one suggest me best media player which can play all the audio extention
<bdizzle> audio?
<bdizzle> amarok
<khurram> i have it but it not work
<see-g> khurram: Lesson 1: Linux is not Windows. Can't stress that enough (no, this does not mean that Linux is better than Windows. Neither does it mean Windows is better. Linux is not Windows. Some of the knowledge you gathered in the Windows world might still be true on Linux, many things you will have to learn again...)
<khurram> thanks see-g
<khurram> no suitable plugins when ever i play .dat file in amrok so from where i download plugins for amarok
<see-g> Lesson 2: Willingness to learn for yourself is greatly appreciated. It is perfectly fine to ask questions, but please do have a look at the documentation. Many projects set up a Wiki, others simply have a FAQ and documentation on their website, most software comes with a man page. After having a look in there, you often don't have to ask anymore :)
<khurram> thankyou see-g
<bdizzle> wait, how do you run .dat files in amarok?
<see-g> and, one more thing before I go and meet my girl (yes, you may use Linux _and_ meet girls ;)):
<bdizzle> I didn't think .dat files were audio at all
<bdizzle> heh, yeah, that is a lesson on its own see-g, how do you do that one?
<khurram> i want to say that any audio or .dat file
<khurram> i know .dat is vedieo
<khurram> video
<see-g> bdizzle: I think you start by reading the Nerd Guide to Girls or something like that
<see-g> no, sorry, it's the Geek Guide
<bdizzle> such book exists? WHERE?
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> khurram, try it in VLC, just as you would in windows
<bdizzle> VLC is one of those nice cross-platform programs. Its good for transitioning
<khurram> thanks bidzzle
<see-g> bdizzle: http://www.sosuave.com/articles/geeks.htmhttp://www.sosuave.com/articles/geeks.htm
<see-g> argh
<see-g> sorry, got excited about that bit ;)
<bdizzle> lol
<see-g> it's one URL pasted twice, go figure it out ;>
<khurram> see-g  may i ask what do you do
<see-g> khurram: right now? breathing, typing, all that stuff you usually do ;) and I'm on two months of holidays between jobs :)
<see-g> and, apart from that, I'm about to leave my girl waiting
<khurram> i really like the way you help me
<khurram> your nice
<see-g> you just came over from Quakenet, huh?
<see-g> just kidding ^^
<khurram> see-g can i know ur asl  and where you from
<see-g> 22/m/de
<khurram> de what
<see-g> asl implies "where are you from", unless I'd decide to specify "on the chair" as location ;)
<see-g> germany
<khurram> ok
<see-g> de is our TLD (top level-domain), I thought it might be readable here
<bdizzle> quick artistic question
<bdizzle> with the majority of the sections in blue, what is a good background for it?
<khurram> yea i offten see .de
<khurram> but i was not sure bout country
<BooVeMan_work> bdizzle: youve been to #openoffice ore #openoffice.org?
<bdizzle> yeah, no one is active in the room
<see-g> bdizzle: a dark or a light blue?
<see-g> on a dark blue, a darkish shade of orange might turn out nice
<bdizzle> um, hold on
<BooVeMan_work> bdizzle: strange... - unfortunately I never needed the formula editor
<bdizzle> let me upload it and check it
<khurram> see-g can i install windows not fromatting ma linux
<bdizzle> http://www.jlab.org/~bwieland/Poster_updated.pdf
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: yes they can happily live alonglside
<see-g> khurram: and one last thing before I go: Check the time when you're asking a question - if the Europeans don't have an answer, try asking again in a reasonable time for the americans to be here (roughly 8-12 hours later)
<bdizzle> um, the americans just got out of work
<bdizzle> or at least we're supposed to be
<bdizzle> on the east coast
<khurram> thankyou see-g
<bdizzle> khurram, its called dual-booting, and when you are new (or even used Linux for a while) and still learning, it's definitely a good idea
<khurram> ur nice
<bdizzle> but make sure you get a step-by-step guide so that you aren't over-writing your windows partition
<bdizzle> BooVeMan_work, did you check the link?
<khurram> thankx bidizzle
<see-g> khurram: Windows has a habit of replacing the MBR with its own, the traditional Linux-way of dealing with this is installing Windows before Linux. If this happens not to be your case, you just need any Linux installation CD which is able to repair the GRUB
<khurram> how will i repair grub
<BooVeMan_work> !grup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup
<BooVeMan_work> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BooVeMan_work> bdizzle: i like blues
<BooVeMan_work> bdizzle: for me cark and light blue just work fine
<bdizzle> okay
<khurram> so vlc will play my dvd ,vcd,dat,mpeg formats
<Daisuke_Ido> vlc will play pretty much anything you throw at it
<alanx> khurram: vlc is very powerful, justr try it
<khurram> DAisuke-ido :thanks
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: mayu need to apt-get intall w32codecs
<khurram> alanx: thankx
<khurram> BooVeMan : this one is for vlc
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: codecs are for any audio/video program
<see-g> alright, I'm really gone now ... bye
<khurram> BooVeMan : thanks
<khurram> see-g Byes
<BooVeMan_work> by see-g
<khurram> see-g: thanks for the help
<khurram> i have heard that we usin blue tooth we can shutdown and logoff linux is it true if yes can any one tellme software
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: where are you from?
<khurram> BooVeMan : 23 male from pakistan
<khurram> BooVeMan : and you?
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: elsewhere - I just asked to find wheter there would be a channel in your native language
<khurram> yes
<khurram> my apt-get is not working
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: there is an pakistanian chat room : #ubuntu-pk
<BooVeMan_work> khurram: what error?
<khurram> hey can any one tell me how to play wma format
<guido> how can I get kubuntu to mount a disk on start up?
<di48lo> can someone tell me anything about fstab entries?
<BooVeMan_work> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<di48lo> can I run an entry by you to see if you think it looks ok?
<BooVeMan_work> !wma >khurran
<ubottu> khurran, please see my private message
<BooVeMan_work> if its one line - pste it here
<BooVeMan_work> if its multiline use pastbin
<BooVeMan_work> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<di48lo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30414/
<di48lo> do you think this looks ok?
<di48lo> I have a partition on my usb hd that is a general fat data stash that I am trying to automount
<moshe> hi, is there a way to change the file open dialog that pops up from firefox to kde one? the gtk is sooo annoying, can't work with it
<guido> what's kubuntu's disk manager app?
<BooVeMan_work> guido: konqueror or dolphin or...
<guido> how do I unmount a disk with dolphin?
<guido> nevermind, found it :)
<BooVeMan_work> guido: should automount
<BooVeMan_work> guido: and apper under /media
<BooVeMan_work> sorry unmount is rgiht click - action - savely remocve
<guido> BooVeMan_work: I want to make a disk automount on startup, how would I go around setting that up?
<BooVeMan_work> guido: adding an fstab line
<BooVeMan_work> guido: if you have the disk mounted do a cat /etc/mtab and copy teh corresponding line to /etc/fstab
<guido> BooVeMan_work: my god.. you are one step ahead of me.. I was about to ask you if there was a way to do something like that
<BooVeMan_work> !DiskMuunter
<BooVeMan_work> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmuunter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BooVeMan_work> ubottu: is a bit sleepy...
<ubottu> BooVeMan_work: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guido> BooVeMan_work: so if I paste this line in my fstab the disk will be automatically mounted on boot? "/dev/sda5 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"
<BooVeMan_work> guido: should do
<guido> BooVeMan_work: is there a particular reason why the other mounts there have UUID=a string of things in my fstab?
<BooVeMan_work> guido: you may alter the mount location if you want it to appear somewhere else
<guido> BooVeMan_work: should my new line have it?
<BooVeMan_work> usually that are fixed disks
<BooVeMan_work> guido: if you can figure out your UUID..
<guido> BooVeMan_work: I don't know what a UUID is, so I'm guessing I can't
<BooVeMan_work> ubottu knows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows
<BooVeMan_work> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BooVeMan_work> ubottu: shut up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up
<guido> BooVeMan_work: should I add that UUID thing?
<BooVeMan_work> to make sure yes - and change the mount point - as /media/disk is fequently used for flash memories
<BooVeMan_work> put it elsewhere - like /media/myotherdisk ;-)
<guido> how do I change that?
<guido> just write it on the fstab?
<BooVeMan_work> guido: yes (that folder must exist) and should be read/writable by you
<guido> BooVeMan_work: so... my fstab should have something like this? "UUID="B6B0FDD0B0FD96D9" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda5 /media/downloads fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"
<guido> BooVeMan_work: or should I lose the "type" string?
<BooVeMan_work> tyr first without the type - and shouldn't that be ntfs-3g
<BooVeMan_work> guido: or is that read noly?
<guido> BooVeMan_work: it's not read only.. it's what I got from the "cat /etc/mtab" after dolphin mounted it
<BooVeMan_work> guido: sorry not sure about ntfs vs ntfs-3g - haven?t seen that ts in years ;-)
<BooVeMan_work> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BooVeMan_work> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<guido> !NTFS-3g
<BooVeMan_work> right i'm out good luck
<guido> ok, thanks!
<guido> bye
<ol_dude67> whats the easiest way to install a .bin file?
<sin_nombre> hola  a todos
<jpds> !es > sin_nombre
<ubottu> sin_nombre, please see my private message
#kubuntu 2008-07-26
<_2> three alarm fire at the corner of chilli and dog
<guido> how can I tell if my repos are broken?
<_2> guido sudo apt-get update
<guido> _2 and what error would that give?
<_2> guido if any error then you have reason to be concerned
<guido> I get this "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)"
<_2> ok  W is warning   not E error
<guido> so I'm ok?
<guido> I shouldn't change anything?
<_2> and it's telling you that you have two listings of the same source.     and yes it's ok.    i would change it, but you don't have too.
<guido> _2 this is my sources http://paste.ubuntu.com/30424/
<_2> why did i know he would do that ???
<guido> ahh, I see now...
<guido> nevermind, I fixed it :)
<guido> thanks
<_2> guido http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d11dafeb3  me too
<ralph> Q:no irc protokoll support for kopete (kde4) yet? planned?
<khurram> can any one tell me plugins for wmi
<guido> is there any way of getting microsoft natural keyboard hotkeys to work on kubuntu?
<ralph> guido: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hotkeys?
<guido> thanks
<khurram> can any one tell me how to install java for ma web browser
<guido> khurram: what browser do you use?
<ralph> khurram: wich browser? FF? konqi?
<ralph> lol#
<histo> Guest76258: pleas don't use root
<histo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<histo> Especially to log in to IR
<histo> IRC
<histo> Guest76258: Are you there?
<histo> !root > Guest76258
<ubottu> Guest76258, please see my private message
<tony403> anyone know which version of kde4 kubuntu alpha 3 has?
<miraclemaxim> what's the diff between using a kde backend file or a flat file for compiz fusion
<miraclemaxim> when i set kde it doesn't seem to work
<genii> !kde4 | tony403
<ubottu> tony403: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tony403> thanks
<BooVeMan_work> genii: sure about that - isn't there 4.1 RCx ?
<genii> BooVeMan_work: I'm not up on latest kde4 versions but i'm sure someone will know something about it in #kubuntu-kde4
<tony403> genii, yes, i'm using kde4.1 RC and really like it. was just thinking about installing new though with the latest kubuntu
<BooVeMan_work> tony403: intrepid most certainlyt will include 4.1
<tony_> does anyone use kubuntu anymore? this place used to be busier
<crimsun_> lots of people use Kubuntu
<crimsun_> (you could check in #kubuntu-kde4 at some other time, too, if you want KDE4 assistance)
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> what can I use to make a Remote Desktop connection to a Windows XP computer? I can't install anything on the XP computer, it's remote.
<MachinTrucChose> I need to get to it now
<MachinTrucChose> anyone?
<miraclemaxim> krdc
<miraclemaxim> that can connect with rdp
<Looney-Tunes> anyone here?
<Looney-Tunes> anyone here?
<blunder> nope
<guido> hi, kde restarts by itself for no aparent reason, how can I tell what's wrong? (newbie here)
<jgold> hello
<jgold> i was wondering if someone could help me with a problem
<jgold> hello
<jgold> i was wondering if someone could help me
<guido> hi
<guido> !anyone | jgold
<ubottu> jgold: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jgold> i cannot seem to login as root on my comp, and i am trying to update to the latest version of kubuntu, when it asks me for the password for root
<jgold> i guess what i need to do is retrieve the password for root, how do i do that
<Dr_willis_> Hmm
<jgold> *can* i do that
<Dr_willis_> did you set a root password? One normally uses sudo. and the first 'sudoers' user password
<jgold> i do not remember setting a root password, maybe that is my problem?
<jgold> but how would i do that?
<Jucato> jgold: when it asks for administrator password, that  means "your" password
<guido> jgold: when you first installed kubuntu you created an user, that user had a password
<guido> jgold: that's the password you should use whenever you "sudo" something
<Dr_willis_> there is no 'root' user password. :)
<guido> !root |jgold
<ubottu> jgold: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jgold> and i cannot use sudo, because i am using a graphical program to update kubuntu, and then it asks for password
<guido> jgold: use your user's password there
<Jucato> <jgold> i cannot seem to login as root on my comp, and i am trying to update to the latest version of kubuntu, **when it asks me for the password for root** <--- the program is using sudo/kdesu already
<jgold> and i put in my password, for the only user on this system that i know of, and it would not take it
<jgold> and i know that is correct, b/c i have to login to that user to do anything
<guido> jgold: I know this is a dumb question, but did you have caps on at the time?
<jgold> no
<Dr_willis_> try 'sudo -s' and see if you can get a root shell , as a test.
<jgold> i know that i put in the password correctly, i put it in several times
<jgold> hold on, i have not looked at that thread that u told me too yet
<jgold> maybe that will shed some light on the situation
<guido> jgold: if all else fails I think "sudo passwd" will let you set a password for root
<_2> repo Q   is there any such thing as security/ multiverse ???
<Jucato> _2: nope. not even universe
<_2> there's not isn't there
<_2> ok
<Jucato> remember that Ubuntu/Canonical only guarantees security updates and fixes for main and restricted.
<_2> what about  updates/  multiberse ???
<greeg> hi
<_2> or universe ?
<greeg> ok i configured privoxy and tor.  i can browse anonymously through the tor network.  but when i turn it off via the firefox tor button. im still using the tor network.
<_2> Jucato updates/  ?
<Jucato> _2: same thing. though I'm not 100% sure on that -updates
<jgold> hey, thx for helping me guido, i can get it now
<guido> jgold: sure :)
<_2> ok.   cause dapper seems to find a package list for updates but not security  on both uni and multi
<_2> so i was just checking for confirmation
<_2> hmmm Jucato then why do i also some times see this from apt-get update    Get:6 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Packages [8189B]
<Jucato> _2: why? well there's only one reason I can think of
<crimsun_> magick.
<Jucato> nah I couldn't think that :)
<Jucato> reason: I could be wrong :P
<guido> does anyone know of an app like ratiomaster but for linux?
<_2> see that's what confuses me.   most of the time it says  ign.   but some times i get a get on it, and it's one of the bigest files in the update
<Jucato> what's ratiomaster?
<guido> RatioMaster is an application designed for spoofing uploads on BitTorrent trackers. It connects to a tracker and behaves like a normal BitTorrent client, but without actually uploading to / downloading from other peers in the swarm. It reports to the tracker that it's uploading (or downloading or both, it's your choice) at a certain rate, thus making it useful for artificially increasing your ratio on certain sites that track a user's overall ratio (total
<guido> uploaded/total downloaded).
 * _2 is confused
<XJman> Does anyone know how to make my title dissapear in my konsole? I'm trying to just get a totally clear window where I can only see the text on the screen
<_2> Jucato wrong ?     did the world end without telling me ?
<XJman> Anyone know?
<_2> XJman wouldn't an embeded terminal be better ?
<XJman> Why yes it woul. I couldn't think of the name of it!
<XJman> Do I need to apt-get one?
<Dr_willis_> cant  konsole and F11 do that?
<XJman> It doesn't when I try Dr_willis
<XJman> Anyone else know?
<XJman> Basicly this is the effect I'm looking for http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r99/nilarimogard/33cd3191.jpg
<XJman> Anyone know how to get an embedded terminal in kubuntu?
<guido> XJman: check this site http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/embed-a-terminal-in-the-desktop-with-compiz-fusion-294005.php
<XJman> Thanks guido
<jtisme> anyone know the irc channel for getting information on HP printers
<guido> XJman: sure :)
<XJman> Now this sounds stupid, but I've walked through some stuff for gnome and tried it on my kde it broke. Will this work around that?
<guido> XJman: what do you mean?
<XJman> I don't remember what the walkthrough was for... but it was for gnome, so I tried to work around some of the differences and it just would boot into a screwed up kde
<gabspeck> hey there, i've been having some issues regarding audio cds playing on amarok...
<guido> XJman: I really couldn't say... I found that site googling.. right now I'm checking for a kubuntu tutorial because I liked the idea
<XJman> Yeah, thats what I've been looking for. I've come across this one before. I'll try it again hopefully I'll have some luck guido
<guido> If you do succeed, do tell XJman
<XJman> It would be too good to keep to myself, and I get easily excited and want to show off. So, you guys will know
<XJman> Is Tilda what I'm looking for?
<guido> XJman: that doesn't seem to be as embedded as one would like
<XJman> Yeah, its not close to embedded.. It keeps jumping on top of everything
<sakthian> hi
<harpreet> ?
<guido> hello
<harpreet> hillao
<phil66> I need Java for Yahoo games should I download from synaptic or from sun
<sakthian> i want to do audio chat with my gmail account, which software will suite for me in ubuntu
<harpreet> sun
<harpreet> phil66: sun
<phil66> harpreet ...Thanks
<harpreet> phil66:  its a pain o configure it
<lokemz> hi folks, i can't run skype as it throws the following error: skype: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<lokemz> any idea?
<guido> XJman: still around?
<BluesKaj> phil66: I disagree, (k)ubuntu-restricted-extras will give you what you need.Just make sure all your repos are uncommented
<harpreet> lokemz: wat version?
<phil66> Harpreet..Yes that why I asked
<lokemz> harpreet: 2.0.0.72-1
<harpreet> phil66:  go for sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extra
<harpreet> lokemz: when did u install skype/
<sakthian> hi, i want to do audio chat with my gmail account, which software will suite for me in ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> gmail does audio?
<lokemz> harpreet: quite some time ago
<lokemz> harpreet: was working b4.  desktop-effects-kde4 isn't working as well
<harpreet> lokemz: is it 64 bit system?
<lokemz> harpreet: nope.  32 bit.
<harpreet> phil66: install sun java and with java alternatives make it default and change in konqueror the path to java..for sun
<phil66> Running Firefox 3.01
<harpreet> phil66: is it 64 bit?
<sakthian> in windows i used gtalk for audio chat but in linux i dont no which software??? i tried lot in google search
<guido> how can I get a fullscreen konsole?
<phil66> harpreet..32 bit
<harpreet> guido: press F7
<harpreet> with function key
<guido> harpreet: nothing happens
<harpreet> contol, function, F7
<harpreet> fn, F1 guido
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F7
<guido> that's for switching between terminals
<harpreet> BluesKaj: thing is i dont wanna press on mine and check haha
<guido> I'm interested in making a konsole that's as big as the whole desktop
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to upgrade a system to 8.04, but it keeps getting stuck at "Generating locales.. en_AU.UTF-8". Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> harpreet:  try ctrl+alt+F1 ,then ctrl+alt+F7
<harpreet> guido:  it will work ctl alt F1,-F7
<XJman> I'm still not having much luck with a embedded konsole
<_2> guido konsoles menu allows switching to/form full screen mode
<harpreet> BluesKaj: it will take me to console and i dont wanna loose Gui yet
<Dr_willis_> Konsole --> ctrl-shift-F = fullscreen mode
<guido> thanks :)
<harpreet> phil66: make sure in browser the java is configured by . .  config:plugins after u hv installed sun
<_2> harpreet i don't think you and guido are speaking the same lamguage.
<phil66> harpreet...Will do thanks good night
<guido> it was ctrl-shift-F what I was looking for, thanks :)
<harpreet> phil66: goodnight
<_2> dr_willis ah is that the default hotkey ?
<sakthian>  in windows i used gtalk for audio chat but in linux i dont no which software??? i tried lot in google search
<_2> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<euphgeek> is anyone else using the fglrx driver?
<_2> !p2p
<_2> !aim
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<_2> i had no idea my lag was that high...    sorry guys.
<euphgeek> anybody?
<_2> euphgeek on a lappy yeah
<sakthian> in pidgin i cant do audio chat
<euphgeek> when I try to install it according to the wiki instructions, the insmod instruction gives me an error
<_2> euphgeek what error ?
<euphgeek> "Error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -l Operation not permitted"
<_2> have to use sudo
<euphgeek> I'm wondering if it's because I'm running the CD version, or if there's something else
<euphgeek> I am using sudo
<_2> conflicting module in use ?
<euphgeek> how do I tell?
<_2> lsmod | less    ???
<euphgeek> I don't see anything conflicting
<euphgeek> unless maybe ati_agp conflicts?
<_2> euphgeek ok.  it seems that it's disabled on the live CD    so i'm out of thoughts there.
<euphgeek> ok, I thought it might be because I'm using the live CD...I was just hoping I could test it before installing
<_2>  [Lag 172]  yuch
<goetzc> hi
<goetzc> i will use amule-daemon, but with a gui, prefereible a kde (qt) gui. Someone knows about one gui for kde?
<goetzc> exist something like this?
<XJman> Anyone here run a file server
<dr_Willis> samba, nfs, and ssh (for sshfs) yes. :)
<soniker89> really
<XJman> The pc that is my file server will hold all of my music, movies, and install files for games, OS's, and various different software. If I'm going to also use this pc as a desktop alongside my laptop would it be bad news to try and stream the media from it?
<dr_Willis> depends on the load everything is putting on it. and the network connection/speeds
<dr_Willis> and the power of the pc. :) cpu/ram/ect.
<XJman> I've finally gotten everything with gigabit ethernet at the moment. Its a quad core AMD 4gb ram and will be running Gentoo
<soniker89> where to install source code?
<dr_Willis> XJman,  I imagine it will take quite a bit of load then./ :)
<dr_Willis> what source code soniker89 ?
<XJman> I just want to make sure. I'm getting mixed signals. My brother who is a bit more pc savy than myself says not a chance. I'm looking for more opinions. Thanks
<dr_Willis> one normally  just has the source someplace, you then compile it..  the location of the source dosent matter much.
<nuxil> soniker89, look in ./configure --help look at the prefix
<soniker89> why
<soniker89> ?
<dr_Willis> XJman,  You aint streaming like 100000+ streams are you?
<dr_Willis> soniker89,  you may want to be a bit more verbose and concise.
<XJman> There are 4 pc's including the file server
<soniker89> Im new en kubuntu
<soniker89> ?
<dr_Willis> XJman,  so 4 streams at the most? highdef? or just audio ?
<XJman> I do have some hi-def video yes
<dr_Willis> Try it and see I guess..
<XJman> Worst that happens is a fail
<dr_Willis> streaming is a ltitel different then 3 machines all trying to play files over nfs/samba also...
<XJman> I mainly want to store the files there, then move them as I need to.
<soniker89> well, I just compiled VIM In Desktop
<soniker89> I have no idea how to lunch it?
<dr_Willis> The #mythbuntu guys will proberly have a lot more experience in the speeds/limitations. of such setups.
<dr_Willis> soniker89,  if you just did a 'make' it put the compiled binaries somewhere in  the source directory tree.
<XJman> I'll try there, thanks
<dr_Willis> once you do a 'make install' it copies binaries and support files to the system  location
<soniker89> so that mean I can erace the folder in tha Desktop
<soniker89> and it still working
<nuxil> yes after you installed it. unless you spesifyed the install location to your desktop
<soniker89> ok now it is install how to lunch it or make an icon luncher
<nuxil> how would you normaly make a shortcut?
<soniker89> i have no idea how to make shortcuts
<nuxil> dude.. edit your menus or add a shortcut. if you cant do that,, then you should go read a bit
<soniker89> nuxil where can read about it
<nuxil> how about in kde docs
<nuxil> or wiki..
<soniker89> good advices!
<msi> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<andare> i have a problem with my screen resilution, it's @ 640x840 and i would like it to be back @ where it was when i first installed Kubuntu, can anyone help me out???
<andare>  HELLO IS ANYONE OUT THERE TO HELP ME OUT OR NOT???
<andare>  WTF???
<soniker89> im new too but someting
<andare>  I COME HERE FOR SOME HELP & NO ONE ****'N ANSWER ME WTF
<techdimension> andare :: try using this in konsole : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andare>  all i would like help with is to get my screen reslution back to where it was install of 640x840 i don't think that's too had to ask for, i think not
<andare>  thedimension: what does that even do???
<soniker89> or try system setting
<techdimension> it walks you though configuring the xserver again, which is where your screen resolutions are set
<andare>  i did & it couldn't even help me out cuz the highest screen reslution that it goes up to is 640x840
<techdimension> andare also, this is not a paid support channel. People here volunteer and will help you if they can as they can. Patience is a virtue.
<andare>  techdimension: i know that patience is a virtue but also i don't like it when ppl shit on me for no reason @ all
<greeg> what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  do ?
<andare>  techdimension: i'm srry if i'm gett'n some ppl mad but i am a noob when it comes with linux that's why i'm try'n to stay away from windows and go to linux all the way
<andare>  Techdimension:ppl have told me that i have to learn for myself well i don't know much about computer's besides on to use them & i really do like to use linux cuz i know that's it's a hell of alot more scure than windows is any day of the week
<techdimension> andare : I was trying to give you a tip. In most cases within the linux community, impatience and hastiness is often ignored
<andare>  Techdimension: i do understand that & i'm srry i'll do whatever i can on NOT piss'n ppl off from now, i promise.
<nuxil> techdimension, you could not have said that better ;)
<techdimension> thanks nuxil
<techdimension> andare : back to the problem at hand...
<techdimension> andare : if you use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it will walk you though configuring your keyboard, monitor, video card, and mouse. When it asks what resolutions to use, select the one that's right for your computer
<andare>  techdimension: ok it's like this when i did start up my computer it went from regualer screen reslution to 640x840 how do i put it back to the same reslution that it was when i frist installed Kubuntu???
<nuxil> andare, whats regular resolution?
<andare>  i think it was like 1240 someth'n
<nuxil> andare, if you got nvidia card. you can use nvidia settings, which would be the easyest way.
<nuxil> and other metodes are to edit your xorg.conf file .. there are prob 10 ways to change the screen resolution,.
<andare>  nuxil: i have tried that but the thing is that my computer was make for win2000 and my graphics card is nvidia tnt2
<nuxil> you must run it with kdesu .. also check the module you are running. hopefylly its not vesa :p
<techdimension> sorry, I have to go
<techdimension> goodnight
<nuxil> good night
<andare>  nuxil: i'm a noob when it come's to linux so srry to say i don't know what ur talk'n about
<nuxil> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<nuxil> go there
<andare>  which link the first or the second one?
<nuxil> you can check our em both,
<nuxil> *out *out
<nuxil> err.. im tierd.
<andare>  nuxil: it's ok, i'm tired too
<andare>  nuxil: i hope this can help u out onto help'n me out it's about my graphics card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<asobi> using gutsy, how do i upgrade to firefox 3 full instead of beta 4?
<andare>  nuxil: so do u think that u can help me & get my screen reslution back to here it was or will i be stuck with 640x840???
<andare>  nuxil: hey, i fixed it with the link that u told me to go to, thnx alot  :-)
<andare>  nuxil: i have got my screen reslution back from 640x840 to 1280x960
<andare>  nuxil: :-D
<nuxil> see. it was not that hard :)
<andare>  nuxil: yeah i guess it was'n that hard  :-)
<andare>  nuxil: i would like to know how to put avi file to a dvd so i can watch it onto my home dvd player's?
<andare>  nuxil: i know that windows as lot's of programs for that but i do NOT want windows i WANT LINUX from now on  :-D
<dlee> does anyone know if bluray players work on kubuntu?
<nuxil> andare, you mean. convert the files ?
<nuxil> andare, if you need to convert the files. you can loot into menucoder | tanscoder. if you just want o burn dvd, install k3b
<andare>  nuxil: yes convert files
<andare>  nuxil: i already have k3B
<andare>  nuxil: where can i find menucoder | tanscoder so i can put them to a dvd?
<nuxil> if you need to enable some repos to fetch (g)transcoder.. look at the wiki again :)
<nuxil> andare,  multiverse or in universe.. use adept
<andare>  nuxil: got it, aka already there ;-)
<nuxil> andare, there is also dvdshrink but i dont know if it convert avi's
<andare>  nuxil: yeah i have tried dvdshrink but i never really got it to work on linux
<tomahasamoot> Is there a way to get Dolphin to open a directory in preview mode?  (just one directory... not all of them)
<nuxil> andare, i just know about it.. never used it.
<andare>  nuxil: it's kool
<leo> helo everyone!... Is there a way I can get rid of Dolphin in JDE?
<nuxil> tomahasamoot, hehe you use that crap :p  konqueror forever ;p
<leo> opps sorry, KDE.
<tomahasamoot> nuxil: does konqueror have split view?
<nuxil> leo, yes you can use konqueror as default fm
<nuxil> yes you can have split view in konqeror
<nuxil> same as in krusader
<leo> nuxil, where can i configure it., thx :)
<nuxil> leo, well,, i installed konqueror and uninstalled dolphin..
<nuxil> i uninstalled it bc i hate it.. but if you remove it,, be sure it dosent remove your kde,,
<leo> nuxil.... :0 ok.. got it... thx again.
<leo> in comparison I like KDE 3.5.9, with KDE4 do you think it's ok to upgrade, does it really have big advantage.
<nuxil> leo, maybe you can change it in systemsetting.. i never checked there because i wanted it gone forever, its one of the worst things i have had installed on my pc ;p
<leo> nuxil, thx..
<BooVeMan> leo: kde4 as in 4.0.x is a once try and back to kde3 - haven't tried 4.1 though
<tomahasamoot> nuxil: Okay, I've poked around with Konqueror, and I see your point... it'll take awhile to get used to, tho
<tomahasamoot> nuxil: how do I set it to be the default file manager?
<nuxil> tomahasamoot, i can not say.. first thing i did after installing kubuntu was to remove dolphin,. and installed konqueror instaed,,
<nuxil> tomahasamoot, look in system settings.
<tomahasamoot> nuxil: I don't see it in System Settings
<Guest79189> hi
<nuxil> tomahasamoot, not sure then.. look in dolphin settings or konqueror settings..
<BooVeMan> tomahasamoot: I think its in update-alternatives --config <something>
<Jucato> !d3lphin | tomahasamoot
<ubottu> tomahasamoot: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: thanks
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: why was it changed to Dolphin?
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: in preparation for KDE 4. but the version of Dolphin there is 100 times better than the Dolphin in KDE 3
<BooVeMan> tomahasamoot: simpler - more user freindly for beginners
 * Jucato is *not* exaggerating that
<Jucato> BooVeMan: that's the rationale for Dolphin itself. but the reason for using an unmaintained version of Dolphin for KDE 3 (D3lphin) was the one I gave above :)
<Jucato> it was supposed to help "prepare" Kubuntu users to a new file manager (but it really doesn't achieve that in the long run...)
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: it was set to Dolphin KDE4, but the about says it's 3.5.9
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: I'm guessing that it will be better than the over hyped Konq. tho.  Guess I'll have to wait to see it.  Any idea when KDE4 will be usable?  The "release" is an alpha
<BooVeMan> Jucato: I use both of them alongside - no real preference - mounting and unmounting seems to be more reliable in dolphin
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: if you were using Dolphin (KDE 4), then there's an option in Settings -> View Modes to "Remember view properties for each folder". It would remember your view settings for that particular folder you want. and it would leave the others as long as you don't touch their view settings
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: thanks :-)
<BooVeMan> tomahasamoot: I recon that for intrepid there will be a kde4.1 verson included - before that I wouldn't recommend kde 4 pro productive worrk
 * Jucato has been using 4.1 since march or april...
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: "when KDE will be usable?" <-- that entirely depends on what you consider to be "usable". You'll discover soon enough that "usable" is as subjective as "beautiful"
<tomahasamoot> BooVeMan: thanks :-)  I wish they'd have waited till it was stable before releasing it tho, as they loose crediblity...
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: KDE doesn't make releases like Windows (single "stable" "complete" release, and just service packs in between)
<Jucato> the closest analogy to a release system would be Mac OS X. (10.0 sucked, 10.1 sucked less, 10.2 started getting better, etc etc)
<Jucato> you might want to read http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20080710131440951
<Jucato> (btw, it *is* "stable"... but strangely enough, people's definition of "stable" seems to be synonymous to "feature complete" or "absolutely finished")
<BooVeMan> tomahasamoot: I don't think it wasn't that unstable - just not finished and polished
 * BooVeMan *grumbel* Jucato beat me - again
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> and I typed more than you :P
<BooVeMan> Jucato: native english speaker?
<Jucato> ESL
<Jucato> English as Second Language :)
<tomahasamoot> to me, "stable" means that the included features work, not that it has every feature you want ('cause you'll aways want more)
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: see? that's not the true meaning of "stable". :)
<BooVeMan> tomahasamoot: the features included in kde4.0 worked - there weren't may though
<Jucato> "stable" means "does what it's supposed or advertised to do with no or little serious bugs or crashes
<Jucato> and 4.0 was *never* advertised to have all the promised features of KDE 4
<BooVeMan> Jucato: ESL - as well - but living in a spanish speaking country (STL)
<tomahasamoot> they didn't work.  It was a buggy mess.
<tomahasamoot> I couldn't even log in half the time
 * Jucato hasn't had stability issues with 4.0.. only feature issues
<nuxil> i feel like a crash test dummy when i run kde4
 * BooVeMan only tested kde4 in a vm...
<Jucato> nuxil: I hope you weren't running the pre-release versions of 4.1, because they are, well, pre-release
<Jucato> oh, and there's a #kubuntu-kde4 channel for KDE 4 help
<nuxil> Jucato, i got time to wait some year(s) on kde4.. i got what i need and want in kde3
<nuxil> what i mean,, i can wait for kde4 to become more useble
<DarkriftX> how do i install java via apt? i cant figure out the name of the package
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-bin
<DarkriftX> No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system.
<DarkriftX> The version of the JVM must be at least 1.6.
<ubottu> sun-java6-bin (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26646 kB, installed size 79996 kB
<DarkriftX> ahhh, ty
<DarkriftX> already the newest version :S
<DarkriftX> i need java vm
 * DarkriftX doesnt know hte difference :S
<DarkriftX> !info java virtual machine
<ubottu> 'virtual' is not a valid distribution
<DarkriftX> !info java-virtual-machine
<ubottu> Package java-virtual-machine does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> that's it already. run "sudo update-alternatives ---config java" and choose the sun version
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: Okay, I see the point on Groklaw, about it being a Devolper release... but the they should have called it that.  KDE 4.0 SDK *** Not For End Users ***
<Jucato> tomahasamoot: they did (except the SDK part)
<Jucato> people just don't like to listen...
<DarkriftX> No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system. The version of the JVM must be at least 1.6. Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<DarkriftX> You can also try to delete the JVM cache file /home/darkrift/.install4j
<tomahasamoot> Jucato: you may be right... I was getting it second hand tho Kubuntu, and they may have dropped the ball.  But they've corrected it now.
<DarkriftX> anyone got any ideas?
<DarkriftX> ive done what 4 ubuntu threads said and installed some other crap, didnt work, tried your idea Jucato, still says same thing
<nuxil> !java-vm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-vm
<DarkriftX> !info jvm
<ubottu> Package jvm does not exist in hardy
<minze> goodmorning
<Guest58398> hi
<Guest58398> i have a question
<Guest58398> anyone there?
<emilsedgh> !ask | Guest58398
<ubottu> Guest58398: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest58398> sorry, my first time here
<Guest58398> i am trying to adjust the brightness on kubuntu but i can't seem to do so. I am using a sony vaio vgn-nr110e edition.
<emilsedgh> hm, Guest58398, do you have guidance-power-manager running? the green battery charge monitor in your status bar? try it there
<Guest58398> nope
<Guest58398> there is no option to change the brightness
<rudyerazo> hola
<Guest58398> i have suspend, hibernate, and CPU policy
<Guest58398> and sorry because I am sort of a newbie. Installed Kubuntu today
<rudyerazo> hola
<rudyerazo> hola
<rudyerazo> hola
<rudyerazo> hola
<Guest58398> actually, i do have the change brightness option, but it doesn't work
<Guest58398> hi rudyerazo
<emilsedgh> Guest58398: then i dont know, im sorry :)
<emilsedgh> !hi rudyerazo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi rudyerazo
<emilsedgh> !hi | rudyerazo
<ubottu> rudyerazo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest58398> how come i am know as guest?
<emilsedgh> Guest58398: change your nickname with typing /nick newnickname
<emilsedgh> while newnickname is the nickname you want :)
<KubuntuY> yay
<KubuntuY> i don't need to register it or anything right?
<rudyerazo> alguien habla español
<KubuntuY> un poco
<emilsedgh> KubuntuY: if you want to send private messages, you need to register
<emilsedgh> !es | rudyerazo
<ubottu> rudyerazo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KubuntuY> oh ok. thank you all for helping me
<KubuntuY> bye bye
<emilsedgh> bye KubuntuY
<tomahasamoot> how do I take a desktop snapshot in kde3.5?
<tomahasamoot> never mind, I've got it....
<tomahasamoot> sorry for the stupid question :-P
<nuxil> press printscreen|sys rq ?
<chairman> HELP
<se7en_> sombody know what i have done wrong ... i installed apache2 and configured it ... now i would like to passwd protect the side so i setup the .htaccsess file in /var/www/ and didhtpasswd -c .htpasswd guest ... but i can still get on the site without any passwd
<icelab> hi there
<icelab> the question is:
<icelab> i'm looking for a program or application that let me see if the connection is on?
<word> icelab: what kind of connection?
<icelab> soory my internet connection is on
<word> icelab: knetworkmanager
<word> icelab: it has a system tray icon that changes if it's disconnected or connected
<icelab> thanks a lot
<word> icelab: :)
<icelab>  have you tried?
<word> icelab: yah, i have it right now
<icelab> ok
<word> it doesn't show if your internet connection is up though :-/
<word> but that's kind of impossible....
<word> sorry i kinda misinterpreted what you meant by internet connection..somehow lol ><
<word> knetworkmanager tells you if you can connect to your network, not if that network connects to the internet
<word> icelab: easiest thing to do for internet is ping google.com :-/
<icelab> ok but i looking for something like "other s.o." you know what i mean
<icelab> something like two little computer on a tray
<word> icelab: hmm... gimme a sec to google it..
<Jucato> !info knemo
<ubottu> knemo (source: knemo): network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-1 (hardy), package size 278 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<word> icelab: knetstats look EXACTLY like the 2 monitors thing you're talking about
<word> 2 computers*
<word> oh, and so does knemo lol ;p
<word> icelab: so you'll have to see which does what you want, not sure if they do internet :-/
<ifroog> Helllo
<ifroog> I get an error "Bad length in compmap"
<ifroog> xorg when i startx
<word> ifroog: does it start anyway? :-/
<icelab> sorry word the line died
<word> icelab: heh, did one of the programs show it?
<icelab> what kind of program?
<tomahasamoot> what's the command to mount an aritrary usb mass storage device?
<icelab> ahhh no...:-)
<word> icelab: lol, knemo knetstats are two that might do it :-/
<icelab> i will hope
<icelab> see you
<rohan> how do i stop those irritating dolphin "AddAsPodcast" message when browsing html files?
<rohan> i am using kubuntu 8.04
<guido_> I installed kpersonalizer and now when I click on the kmenu to turn off the computer the only option I get is to close the session. any thoughts on how to fix this?
<pag> guido_, do you use KDM or something else?
<guido_> kdm
<Agent_bob> guido_ kcontrol has a section on that but don't ask me what it's called
<Agent_bob> guido_ i think the short way to get there is to right click K and configure
<carib909> My kubuntu 8.04 server is broken. I cannot browse hard drives, I cannot mount other hard drives, I can use apt-get Please look at  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30509/
<Agent_bob> Jucato  you still up ?
<guido_> Agent_bob: ok, I'll check it out, thanks
<Jucato> Agent_bob: I am, but on my way out
<guido_> how do I give myself read/write access to '/dev/net/tun'?
<Jucato> I can spare a minute
<carib909> I cannot use apt-get
<carib909> Jucato can you look at that pastebin and help me solve this issue please?
<Agent_bob> carib909 you broke your sudoers     < ummmm ! >    i'm gonna tell.
<carib909> Thanks bob... how do I fix?
<Agent_bob> carib909 do you have a root shell ?
<carib909> I do
<Agent_bob> visudo    and fix it
<Agent_bob> you can pastebin the content of /etc/sudoers if you want,  i might be able to see what's awax'd
<carib909> I am not sure I have vi and not sure how to fix
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> visudo
<Agent_bob> if you have sudo you have visudo
<Agent_bob> just try it in the root shell
 * Agent_bob mentions a shortcut at trouble shooting.   open visudo and close it.   it will tell you where the "first" error is.
<carib909> Won't let me get root shell
<Agent_bob> i asked if you had one     !
<Agent_bob> <Agent_bob> carib909 do you have a root shell ? <<< not can you get....   ><carib909> I do  <<< jyou must not have.
<carib909> sudo su gives http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30512/
<administrator_> who
<administrator_> wat are you doing ?
<administrator_> cena
<carib909> Sorry, I thought I had root shell, but I don't
<Agent_bob> carib909 you'll have to get into root to fix it.
<pag> carib909, yup. of course it does – you are not able to use sudo at all. 'su' would work on most distros, but not on *buntu :(
<Agent_bob> carib909 that probably means a reboot.
<pag> carib909, boot your computer and login into recovery mode – that'll give you root-acces
<carib909> What do I do when I reboot?
<carib909> After I gt root access?
<pag> carib909, 'visudo' and look for errors
<Agent_bob> use visudo and fix your mistakes...
<Agent_bob> pag did you catch my HINT ^
 * Agent_bob mentions a shortcut at trouble shooting.   open visudo and close it.   it will tell you where the "first" error is.
<Agent_bob> that hint   ^
<carib909> LOL I don't know what the errors are or what the lines should be. Can you paste yours for me please?
<administrator_> today just traded winXP
<Agent_bob> carib909 no i can't paste mine.  and you wouldn't want it anyeay.
<guido_> how do I give myself read/write access to '/dev/net/tun'?
<administrator_> 有没国内的
<administrator_> 会说中文的 有没
<Agent_bob> guido_ either own it or mod it.
<administrator_> 请出来报道下 谢谢了
<administrator_> 有事情请教
<carib909> I will try but I am lost here, not sure what to look for.
<guido_> Agent_bob: how do I mod it?
<administrator_> you zhong guo de mei?
<carib909> brb
<pag> Agent_bob, I read that, but I wasn't paying much attention – sorry :-)
<administrator_> you zhong guo de mei
<Agent_bob> guido_   sudo chwon $USER /dev/net/tun   <<<< own...   sudo chmod 666 /dev/net/tun    <<< mod
<guido_> Agent_bob: what would be the downside of owning it?
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<Agent_bob> guido_ it's in ram so at reboot it will reset anyway.    if you want a lasting change.     ls -l /dev/net/tun   see what  group it's in and add your self to that group
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<pag> administrator_, English only, please.
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<administrator_> 说国语的朋友出来下
<guido_> Agent_bob: I'm sorry, but how do I add myself there?
<pag> guido_, adduser user group
<Agent_bob> kuser
<Agent_bob>    ^ the gui way
 * Agent_bob just edits /etc/group
<administrator_> you hui zhong wen de pengyou mei
<administrator_> wo yingyu buhao
<Hoora> sorry my chinese is bad ;)
<Agent_bob> heh  but you can end up like carib909.   editing things in /etc   ;/
<guido_> something's wrong.. when I do alt+F2 I don't get the prompt
<Agent_bob> guido_ you have compiz running ?
<guido_> yes
<Agent_bob> there ya go
<guido_> ?
<Agent_bob> or should i say.  that's what's wrong
<guido_> I switched back to kwin and still no prompt when I do alt+F2
<Agent_bob> guido_ been messing with khotkeys ?
<Agent_bob> crashed kicker ?
<Agent_bob> kicker is the app that alt+f2 signals    or kicker traps the alt+f2   how ever you say it.
<guido_> I installed keytouch yesterday afternoon
<Agent_bob> that might do it.
<Agent_bob> ok back to updates
<administrator_> god looked like nobody to be possible to help me:O-O
<Agent_bob> good luck to your pinguin.
<guido_> ahh, there I am then...
<guido_> fixed that
<Agent_bob> administrator_ nobody has understood you    try a channel you can speak the language in.
<Agent_bob> !ch
<Agent_bob> !jp
<Agent_bob> !ru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nuxil> lol
<Agent_bob> !ti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ti
<guido_> Agent_bob: what would be /dev/net/tun's group?
<Agent_bob> administrator_ no i don't speak it.
<nuxil> administrator_, no one can help you unless you tell us your problem
<Agent_bob> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Agent_bob> there   ^
<Hoora> anyone, a sfv checker for kubuntu?
<Hoora> installing cfv, let's see if it will do tha thing...
<guido_> anyone know how can I give a user permission to shutdown the computer?
<nuxil> guido_, what you mean? in kdm all users can turn off the pc.
<Hoora> ok, cfv did the thing... having a little monologue here ;)
<nuxil> guido_, are you talking remote ?
<carib909> Anyone know how to edit dudoers file from visudo?
<carib909> sudoers
<guido_> nuxil: for some reason my only user has lost that ability
<nuxil> carib909, man sudoers
<Agent_bob> guido_ normally only root has permission to shut down or reboot    note that [g,k,x]dm run as root
<guido_> when I try to shutdown from the kmenu I only get the option to close session
<carib909> I am in root. I don't know vi at all. Type man sudoers?
 * Agent_bob has edited the dodoers file a time or two.    but thinks it futile to try to explain it.      "run the command   sudoers    and exit.   then read the error message it posts, and edit the line it tells you too..."
<nuxil> carib909, in konsole . type man sudoers
<Agent_bob> err  command   visudo
<guido_> brb, I'm gonna see if it worked
<Agent_bob> dodoers    :)))    too funny
<carib909> no access to root shell so I had to reboot into recovery and go to root shell. I typed man sudoers and got a description of what sudoers file contains
<nuxil> read it
 * Agent_bob has edited the dodoers file a time or two.    but thinks it futile to try to explain it.      "run the command   visudo    and exit.   then read the error message it posts, and edit the line it tells you too..."     at the expense of repeting me'self
<Agent_bob> the entire purpose of "visudo" is to syntax test the file before it lets you quit...
<nuxil> Agent_bob, If all you want is . not to type password after sudo all the time,, i think you put something like YourUser ALL = (ALL) ALL
<Agent_bob> nuxil no.
<Agent_bob> nuxil you are probably looking for the   NOPASSWD  key word
<Agent_bob> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<nuxil> yes ,, something like that ;)
<Agent_bob>   ^ makes root jr  out of everyone.
<Agent_bob> of course that makes a linux box about as secure as a windows box too
<Agent_bob> :)))
<nuxil> would %* ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL be all gouped then ?
<nuxil> *groups
<Agent_bob> note*  i did say "about"  not "entirely"
<Agent_bob> nuxil yes   same thing in a different language
<Agent_bob> ALL == ALL == .*
<simi> hi i compiled a kernel using a howto from a book(using debian kernel tools), the problem is that i am missing a initr image , i do not know how to create a corect image for debian systems
<nuxil> simi, you dont need it
<simi> nuxil: i need it, thx anyway found answer in 3ubuntu
<nuxil> simi, copy you bzImage to /boot/yourlinuz and cp System.map /boot then edit your grub config
<Agent_bob> simi if you want to use an initramfs/initrd image   you run the respective command     mkinitr*  <new_imagefile> <version>
<nuxil> simi, why do you need it ?
<Agent_bob> nuxil he may not have drivers builtin to support booting without an initramfs imeag
<simi> nuxil: because i get a kernel panic, can't mount root partition
<simi> something like that
<carib909> Ok agent bob I typed visudo and I get this message http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30518/  cannot quit. When I type quit , a recording message pops up below.
<Agent_bob> simi  note* unless you are building a portable kernel. i fine it faster and easier to build in the needed drivers and not use an initramfs
<nuxil> simi, thats cos you forgot some modules or to include some sata or ide drivers
<simi> nuxil:  i tried many configuration that do not worked, and this time i just added things and remove nothing to the standard config, i will create that image with a command
<nuxil> simi, also check your grub, if it used uuid, it might have changed. or the grub is trying to use sdX instead of hdX..
<Agent_bob> grub doesn't use block addressing nuxil
<Agent_bob> (hd0) is (hd0)
<nuxil> simi, forexample.. kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-386 root=UUID=b35f7a5f-c32a-4f63-b2f5-7f7d9599132e ro quiet splash works fine,, but if i use the same uuid on my custom kernel. it wount boot,
<Agent_bob> carib909 so you forced an exit of visudo     so rm the tmp file and try again.
<carib909> how do you exit ?
<simi> nuxil: found this command update-initramfs but i must read more about it, all the other kernels have an initrd image
<Agent_bob> carib909 it kinda depends on what editor your default editor is
<carib909> cntrl z is only cmd that seems to work
<carib909> I am in visudo
<nuxil> simi, you are just making it harder by making a iniramfs.
<Agent_bob> ctrl+z doesnt even exit
<Agent_bob> carib909 yes   visudo  no what editor is it ?
<carib909> u said type visudo and exit, how do I exit?
<nuxil> hehe
<Agent_bob> is it nano vim emacs me -e  ????
<Agent_bob> pico ?
<carib909> How do I become aware of what editor it is?
<Agent_bob> that bad huh ?
<nuxil> good god
<Agent_bob> look at the bottom line and tell me what you see
<simi> nuxil: but what can i do, i compiled the scsi into kernel and ext3
<Agent_bob> also look at the top line and see if it gives a clue as to which editor it might be
<Agent_bob> simi partition support   "assuming you use partitions"
<Agent_bob> simi and also   is it a true scsi interface or are you emulating
<carib909> Bottom line says # Members of the Admin group may gain root privileges ^M %Admin ALL=(ALL) ALL^M
<simi> Agent_bob: i have scsi drive on my laptop
<simi> and the default kernels have initrd images
<Agent_bob> carib909 you are looking at the bottom line of the screen and not the bottom line of the file    correct ?
<Agent_bob> simi your kernel is not default
<simi> How can i get the kernel name , at the compiled kernel, is the name of the deb?
<carib909> I typed visudo and i got a bunch of text. I cannot exit? I don't know what editor it is. What does visudo do?
<Agent_bob> sorry that didn't proccess correctly ?     do what simi ?
<nuxil> simi, xconfig -> Device Drivers -> ATA | SCSI |Seriel ATA  look in there,, and tell us what modules you have selected
<simi> Agent_bob:  i have other 2 kernels made by ubuntu and this one i made, in /boot i have only for ubuntu made initrd images, my kernel does not have that image
<Agent_bob> carib909 is the bottom line        :
<Agent_bob>  ???
<carib909> The bottm line is what I just posted
<carib909>  Bottom line says # Members of the Admin group may gain root privileges ^M %Admin ALL=(ALL) ALL^M
<Agent_bob> simi yeah and ?   you don't need an initramfs   "if"  you have all the nesseccary drivers compiled into the kernel  "not as modules"
<Agent_bob> carib909 ok.     does the top line say anything useful ?
<carib909> top line says # /etc/sudoers^M
<Agent_bob> i have no idea what editor he is using.   it's not vi/vim   it's not nano/pico    the bottom line would reviel those four
<Agent_bob> carib909 press   f1
<Agent_bob> does it five a help screen ?
<carib909> 2nd line says # This file must be edited with the 'visudo' command as root ^M
<ailing> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * Jucato suggests posting a screenshot if he can....
<nuxil> sudo
<Agent_bob> that's inside the file it's self.    so far everything you have mentioned is within the sudoers file.     and i don't recall any editor that displays nothing but what you are editing
<carib909> after F1   For VIM 6.4 Last change:2004 Aug 29
<carib909> The Vim help file is not installed on this Debian GNU/Linux System
<Agent_bob> carib909 then you must have lied   about the bottom line      "probably not on purpose tho"    anyway   press  the [ins]  key to enter insert mode
<Jucato> Agent_bob: I think he interpreted your "bottom line" as the "bottom line *of the text*"
<Agent_bob> you can then use the dirrectional keys to move and the normal keys to edit
<nuxil> give him kate to edit in :p
<Agent_bob> Jucato i was very specific earlier
<carib909> How do I get out of this Help screen?
<Agent_bob> nuxil but it wont syntax test and that's what he needs the most
<carib909> Lied? I told you exactly what you asked me to tell you????
<Agent_bob> you press   [esc]   then   :
<carib909> ok pressed INS
<Agent_bob> and you can edit/ fix your mistake.   then    [esc] :wq!
<carib909> I have no clue what a mistake is or how to eidt it. What am I looking for?
<Agent_bob> if there are more mistakes   it will loop  and give you the opertunity to fix them.
<Agent_bob> carib909 bad syntax.
<Agent_bob> carib909 if you don't know which line     [esc] :wq!
<Agent_bob> and it will tell you.
<carib909> I am green at this! I don't know good from bad syntax. I don't see anything to edit.
<Agent_bob> i know.   just use the command i gave   and read what it says
<Agent_bob>  [esc] :wq!
<Agent_bob> [esc] means press the escape key
<carib909> wq1 BRINGS ME BACK TO THE SCREEN WITH # /ETC/SUDOERS
<carib909> oops sorry for shouting there
<Agent_bob> show me the exact command you used to edit the file please
<carib909> visudo
<Agent_bob> and  when you exited it didn't say any syntax error ?
<carib909> I cannot exit! I can press cntrl Z and it exists...
<carib909> I don't know another way to exit.
<ailing> sometimes synaptic hangs at the end of upgrading/installing packages -- have anyone else experienced this?
<Agent_bob> my lord.     DON'T BACK GROUND THE EDITOR.
<Agent_bob>  type    fg
<Agent_bob> to resume.
<carib909> typing fg causes a beep. nothing types or happens.
<nuxil> ailing, adept  aswell ?
<Agent_bob> carib909 listen.   control Z   does NOT exit.   it puts the process in the background   and lets you use the shell    but the editor is still running in the backgroud
<ailing> nuxil: adept just plain crashes (probably a bad repo package in intrepid), however apt-get in console works fine
<carib909> whtat iuok I am still at the screen. I did not cntrl z this time... I do not know how to exit. any clues?
<Agent_bob> carib909    [esc] :wq!
<Agent_bob> type that
<carib909> does nothing but cause a beep
<Agent_bob> i'll repete   [esc]  means press the excape key.
<carib909> ok now I am out with syntax errors
<carib909> syntax in line 10,11,12,15,17,19,21,22,24,25
<Agent_bob> look close at what line  and go back in like it sujests
<Agent_bob> ah  bad mark up   most likely
<carib909> "What now" options are Edit sudoers file again exit W/O saving changes Quit and save changes to sudoers file   (DANGER)
<Agent_bob> may i sujest you go to each line end   and delete then hit enter
<Agent_bob> edit   by all means
<carib909> Please guide me exactly how to do that.
<carib909> What now?
<Agent_bob> are you back in the editor ?
<carib909> I selected e to edit file again
<Agent_bob> ok   [ins]
<carib909>  press enter or type a command to continue
<carib909> What command edits the file?
<nuxil> ailing, my adept is slow as a turtle sometimes. does it complain about some paks ? you can try running sudo dpkg --configure -a to see if it fixes issues,, also try a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to see if it helps.
<engineer> carib909 nano?
<carib909> I hit INS
<engineer> nuxil sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Agent_bob> engineer  vim
<engineer> sorry, i hate vim
<Agent_bob> carib909 move down to line 10
<Agent_bob> the dirrectional arrows keys
<Agent_bob> hit  [end]
<carib909> Del key not deleting. There are some blank lines I suppose I need to delete?
<engineer> in nano, ctrl+k
<Agent_bob> then hit  [del]         #note if it removes the last char from the line type it back and hit  [enter]
<engineer> to delete lines
<Agent_bob> you need to remove the linux markup from the file     i wonder if i couldn't do that externally.....
<ailing> nuxil: tried all that -- adept crashes on launch actually, so i won´t know if it´s slow
<engineer> juse use: kdesu kate <filename>
<Agent_bob> to delete a whole line you can  use command mode   [esc] :d[enter]
<engineer> nuxil consider using synaptic
<engineer> ailing same to you
<Agent_bob> engineer who was that for ?
<nuxil> engineer, no not really. i manage with apt and adept
<Agent_bob> " <engineer> juse use: kdesu kate <filename> "  ???
<engineer> to edit the file?
<nuxil> sudoers
<engineer> much easier
<engineer> graphically
<Agent_bob> engeneer what file ?
<engineer> (11:03:58) (carib909) What command edits the file?
<ailing> engineer: actually i was just talking about a possible bug in synaptic, where at the end of installing/upgrading a package, it just hangs
<Agent_bob> engineer so you are advising him to use kdesu which cant work    and kate on the sudoers file ?
<engineer> never experienced that
<engineer> thats the way you can edit a root file graphically
<engineer> why
<engineer> for me synaptic has always been more stable than adept
<carib909> I deleted the ^M at the end and cannot seem to add it back
<Agent_bob> engineer  if you can walk him through that.  i will most gladly be silent and learn something.
<Jucato> engineer: the sudoers file should not be edited manually unless you really really know what you're doing
<engineer> in fact, the thing you just said happened to me in adept
<ailing> engineer: i wish i knew why :)
<Jucato> by "manually" I mean "editor <file>"
<Agent_bob> carib909 good.  you don't want it back.
<simi> I created the initrd image and the kernel boot up, but the network card is not working inspite i do not remove any module
<Agent_bob> carib909 that is the problem to begin with.
<Jucato> visudo is the recommended way to edit the sudoers file
<engineer> i didn't know it was that file, sorry :)
<carib909> I did what you said, del and if it removes it add it back. I cannot add back THAT ^M
<Agent_bob> Jucato any clue why it is using vim tho ?
<Agent_bob> Jucato isn't nano still default ?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: it should be afaik
<simi> where i can find the text that scroles up when booting? the /var/log/boot is empty? i must enable liging? i want to see what is started and what i can remove, time stamp would be nice
<Agent_bob> carib909 the   ^M   is the carrage return from ms dos   you don't want them in that file at all.   get rid of every one of them
<carib909> ok
<nuxil> simi dmesg
<Agent_bob> i mentioned that that many lines with syntax errors was provavly "bad markup"
<Agent_bob> markup is a referance to the line end chars of a given operating system
<Agent_bob> or other intrepted chars within a text file
<carib909> Ok I deleted all carriage returns. I have some blank lines I cannot delte. How do I delete blank lines and then how to exit to save changes?
<Agent_bob> carib909   [esc] :wq!
<Agent_bob> carib909 any more errors ?\
<carib909> ok done but blank lines still there no errors showing
<ailing> brb - testing if the ati binary driver works...
<Agent_bob> carib909   sudo echo boo
<Agent_bob> carib909   issue that command     "assuming you have cleanly exited from vim now.
<carib909> it typed boo
<Agent_bob> carib909 you have fixed it.  reboot
<carib909> WOW! Whew! here we go Thanks a million. I hope it works
<Agent_bob> now.  back to what i was doing.      if he has more problems "other that that one."  someone else jump in.
<carib909> lol
<carib909> Agt bob you have taught me alot Thanks. Apt-get is working agin
<carib909> Can anyone tell me how to stop keys from pepeating when typing in konsole or anywhere for that matter..
<carib909> repeating keys in konsole
<Agent_bob> carib909 welcome.
<carib909> Soot package managers won't start
<carib909> shoot!
<Agent_bob> carib909 if you mean key bounce,  i don't know oc anything.   if you mean the delay timing   kcontrol should let you set that.
<Agent_bob> carib909 only one instance of any package management system at a time can run    that's a safty thing.
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrash | carib909
<ubottu> carib909: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Agent_bob> carib909 also if you had paid attention.  i did tell you how to delete empty lines  when you asked.   but don't bother now.  they wont hurt anything   :)
<carib909> ok thanks
<carib909> I tried to delete empty lines but they would not go way. Like DOS editors, when you hit del they go away and the line drops down, but that would not work for me. It seems all is ok. Adept would not start but synaptic did.
<Agent_bob> and like i said at the time.    [esc] :d
<ailing> !phonon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<engineer> it's the arts of kde4
<ailing> engineer: i´m aware of that -- i´m trying to find out how to get the log messages of phonon
<ailing> engineer: because it isn working on this machine, but it used to work
<PhilRod> ailing: try system settings -> notifications. In there you can set phonon to log things to files, etc
<ailing> PhilRod: you know where the actual debug log of phonon is stored (if any)? the system settings log is too generic, i.e. it only tells you it fails, but doesn´t say when and where
<PhilRod> ailing: not specifically. I suspect it may be switched off, actually
<ailing> PhilRod: the debug logging? hmm, are there any command line scripts/tools for phonon?
<PhilRod> no idea, sorry. My kde 4 knowledge is pretty lacking. You could tr #kubuntu-kde4
<PhilRod> s/tr/try/
<ailing> PhilRod: ok thanks
<slaviann> )
<radovan> #worldchat
<Taggnostr> is there a way to increase the volume of the audio device? even if it's 100% it's kinda low
<Agent_bob> Taggnostr turn off "external apmlifier"  in alsamixer some times works.
<Agent_bob> kinda depends on the hardware tho
<Wizard> hi!
<Taggnostr> where can I find alsamixer?
<ubunturos> Taggnostr: if you use VLC, you could do it using [Ctrl] + "up arrow key"
<Taggnostr> btw I'm on a notebook and I'm using its speaker but iirc with windows it was louder
<Agent_bob> Taggnostr it's installed.   run it in a konsole
<Wizard> is there any channel dedicated to intrepid ibex?
<Agent_bob> ubunturos ???    are you high ?
<Taggnostr> nice gui
<Agent_bob> Wizard *buntu+1
<Agent_bob> Wizard i.e.  #ubnntu+1   is the main development channel
<Taggnostr> if I set the master to 80 I can't hear nothing
<Wizard> Agent_bob: thanks
<simi> i tried to enable boot login editing /etc/defaults/bootloged but the /var/log/boot remains empty, i need to read tALL the messages printed at boot time(in dmesg are not all, only the first part)
<Agent_bob> master is only one of many controls
<Agent_bob> simi what ?
<Agent_bob> dmesg is what ?
<Taggnostr> the pcm was at 39, now it's better
<simi> Agent_bob: /var/log/dmesg is a log file
<Agent_bob> simi and ?
<simi> Agent_bob:  there i can read the first part of the boot mesages , the part that has that time stamp but there are more after
<Agent_bob> simi  and dmesg is also a command.
<Agent_bob> you may want to look at the command dmesg
<Agent_bob> you can alter the system and the command dmesg will show it.   "even now"   not just at boot time.       i'm not sure what info you are after...
<Agent_bob> well i just did   apt-get dist-upgrade   it installed a new kernel of the same version   so i'm expecting trouble.....
<Agent_bob> yep just like i expected it to...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=db086b5f
<Agent_bob> well i'll fix that late,   i'm out.
<paolo_> i can't see the usbdevfs under /proc/usb . what should I do?
<adz21c> hi, i just installed an Asus Xonar D2, at first I had some sound (just the sound of alert box when u launched kaffeine or amarok saying it can't load xine) but now i have nothing and arts keeps dieing with a message box ("cpu overload"). Anyone have any ideas what i can do? [Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4.0.98]
<pascal_> hi
<pascal_> I need some help
<pascal_> is someone here who could help me with a problem?
<pascal_> german or english
<pascal_> hallo?
<adz21c> pascal_: just explain your problem and if anyone can help they will chime in
<pascal_> I'm runnig dapper and every time, the kernel is updated menu.lst takes /dev/hda1 as root directory
<pascal_> but it's /dev/hdb1
<pascal_> therefor I have to change this by hand
<pascal_> how can I tell kubintu to take /dev/hdb1 as root even after an update
<pascal_> noone who can help me?
<emons> hi guys how do i make the websites i visualize with firefox having their own fonts? with windows it was happening automatically, with kubuntu here i cant, someone can help?
<simi_> emons:  maybe you need to install some fonts, try searching  medibuntu
<pascal_> some here who knows how to configure grub?
<emons> simi_ u mean kubuntu doesn't have all the fonts from the websites and so automatically it makes them coming out with a default font?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<corpsicle> um
<corpsicle> im new to kde, when i install a application with the "add/remove programs" thing, they dont end up in the menu until i restart kde
<corpsicle> is that how it is or am i doing something wrong
<PhilTrunk> they should really get added. You can manually force it by running "kbuildsycoca" though
<PhilTrunk> saves you restarting the session
<corpsicle> PhilTrunk : ok thanks
<Taggnostr> does someone know where I can find the files of the kate sessions or if is there a way to export/import them?
<simi_> emons:  there are some Microsoft fonts that are not installed and you must install them yourself(legal issues in some countries) try medibuntu i belive you can find the fonts there
<emons> i did download the medibuntu list
<emons> and from repository ive installed microsoft core fonts
<emons> but i dont understand how do i do now?
<simi_> emons:  if that was the problem and now you have the fonts restart firefox, maybe it will fix the problem
<emons> tried but nuttin happened
<emons> same fonts
<Niksoni> Hello,i am still inexperienced in Linux and Ubuntu Releases,i am wondering,are there developing tools installed in Kubuntu for Developing it?
<simi_> emons: ask in #ubuntu,  i am using konqueror and opera
<emons> alright thanks
<Niksoni> Anyone?
<simi_> Niksoni:  hi
<Niksoni> uhhh,hi?
<Niksoni> I just don't get one thing,there are many people here,and no one i asking a question or something
<Niksoni> Could it be that no one is having a bug or a problem?
<simi_> Niksoni:   i answered you but it was an error
<nonewmsgs> sorry niksoni i am not having any problems
<frozty_sa|laptop> hopefully less noise here than I'd have in #ubuntu. I'm having an issue on my desktop box at the moment. after an update which obviously updated my xorg nvidia driver (the issue pertains to both proprietary and open), my desktop keeps on sizing down to something which seems to 640x480. the login screen is at the maximum resolution my monitor can handle (1440x900), but as soon as I log in it sizes down
<nonewmsgs> does it happen with both k and gnome?
<frozty_sa|laptop> can anyone maybe advise me as to what I can do to get X into a "fresh" state so it'll autodetect the values correctly?
<nonewmsgs> also try to see if it happens with a new user
<frozty_sa|laptop> haven't tested, not going to waste 400mb of bandwidth and 7 hours of downloading to install gnome
<frozty_sa|laptop> it does, nonewmsgs
<frozty_sa|laptop> with a new user, I mean
<Niksoni> I have a question,where and how can i get someone to be my mentor?
<engineer> eh?
<engineer> mentor wtf
<frozty_sa|laptop> I had the issue once previously. managed to solve it by removing the nvidia proprietary driver, restarting X, deleting the config file (after backing it up, obviously) and then restarting X again
<frozty_sa|laptop> doesn't work this time though, nor does the backup config which I saved from after I fixed it work to get it into the proper size
<nonewmsgs> can you make ti to the display manager?
<frozty_sa|laptop> yup. and by default it seems to autodetect my monitor wrong (although I have no clue as to what the hell happens then, since the login screen is fine). so I choose a correct model/mode appropriate to my monitor in admin mode, then set up the res, then restart X, back to 640x480
<nonewmsgs> does manually adjusting the xorg.conf file help
<engineer> set the default settings to the resolution you want
<frozty_sa|laptop>                 Depth   24
<frozty_sa|laptop>                 Modes           "1024x768@60"   "800x600@60"    "800x600@56"    "640x480@60"
<frozty_sa|laptop> should pick the first one, right?
<frozty_sa|laptop> I haven't fiddled with X config files since they invented hal+udev+X
<nonewmsgs> no chnge the first one to 1440x900
 * frozty_sa|laptop repo-ifies /etc
<frozty_sa|laptop> nonewmsgs: still odd that it jumps to 640x480 even when the first one is 1440x900
<engineer> remove 640x480
<frozty_sa|laptop> ssh-ing in to my desktop now, X just completely punked itself
<gd515> hi
<engineer> !hi | gd515
<ubottu> gd515: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gd515> thanks .... this is my first time on kubuntu ... was previously a window user
<engineer> just get straight to the point
<gd515> are there any more rooms on this IRC
<engineer> !channels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channels
<engineer> yes
<engineer> /list
<gd515> oh cool thanks
<gd515> how often is the terminal used in kubuntu ? Is it neccessary to use ?
<nonewmsgs> it is good to use for some things
<engineer> sometimes
<engineer> some actions are faster done by command line
<gd515> ok i just wasnt sure if its someting i really needed to start learning to get the full effect of the OS
<engineer> you might need it to tweak the OS into your needs and experience the full power of it
<gd515> so far it seems better then windows ... it dont have all that extra  crap that microsoft throws at ya
<engineer> well, you can install stuff you need
<frozty_sa|laptop> extra crap like win32?
<gd515> is virus protection needed or spyware stuff for linux ?
<engineer> no
<engineer> unless you want to prevent viruses from spreading to other computers
<gd515> cool
<frozty_sa|laptop> righto. engineer, I have now managed to get it into a 1440x900 desktop during login only. logout causes loss of this
<engineer> gd515 in linux you can delete files while you're using them
<frozty_sa|laptop> or more specifically, logout causes total X use failure
<Wizard> frozty_sa|laptop: i had the same on my powerbook
<Wizard> found solution on gentoo forums
<gd515> ah thats cool lets the files dont get tied up ...
<engineer> no more "file is being used" dailogs
<frozty_sa|laptop> Wizard: got a link I could check out?
<Wizard> forums.gentoo.org
<Wizard> they had search field, very useful :)
<gd515> i havent actually moved into kubuntu yet ... i used this programed called wubi and it install it using 15 gigs of my drive and it just give me the option to boot up with linux or my windows.
<engineer> yep
<engineer> like the live cd
<frozty_sa|laptop> Wizard: got a specific set of terms I could search for so as to bypass all the noise?
<gd515> ya ... is there any down falls doing it that way or should i consider moving it in on my second hard drive ?
<engineer> i have to go now
<Wizard> frozty_sa|laptop: i'm not sure
<frozty_sa|laptop> gd515: your main issue will be inability to play some windows-bases games on linux, even though it is possible
<Wizard> it was few months ago
<frozty_sa|laptop> k, np
 * frozty_sa|laptop cries
<gd515> i see ... oh one more question if you dont mind .  How about music ... is there a radio i can install or what type of music files do i download ? Is it still Mp3
<dad> I'm going through all the IRC clients that are available in Ubuntu's Applications area and they all suck big time so far.. What is your favourite IRC client to use in Ubuntu..
<dad> get the fluendo plug in to play mp3s
<frozty_sa|laptop> gd515: music files is the same as any. there are a variety of formats to choose from, and all of the common ones you would have on windows is usable in ubuntu
<frozty_sa|laptop> what dad said about the mp3 plugin is a good idea, some legal reasons (which I'm not intimately familiar with since I don't stay in the US)
<gd515> legal reasons ?
<frozty_sa|laptop> like I said, I don't know
<frozty_sa|laptop> nor do I care too much, since I don't like mp3
<gd515> cool and thats done by using the synaptic manager
<gd515> thanks for the help guys .
<dad> I'm going through all the IRC clients that are available in Ubuntu's Applications area and they all suck big time so far.. What is your favourite IRC client to use in Ubuntu..
<dad> this one I'm using now, Konversation, isnt' too bad
<dad> but I'm really used to mIRC
<dad> and I like my pop up messages..
<frozty_sa|laptop> you can activate that in konversation
<dad> how ?
<dad> and what other IRC clients have pop ups
<frozty_sa|laptop> settings -> configure notifications
<frozty_sa|laptop> I'm not sure on what other ones have popups in that sense, though I am aware you can do some cool things with kvirc + avant
<dad> no , that allows a set message to appear on a triggering event.. but that's not a pop up  message in mIRC.
<Taladan> dad - have you tried xchat?
<dad> These are the channel/chat messages you can store and then right click to insert into the message queue
<dad> Not yet
<dad> does it have pop ups ?
<Taladan> Pop ups?
<Wizard> irssi++
<frozty_sa|laptop> what are popups then, dad?
<dad> You store a little message , like your physical description, that you need to type all the time, and then you can right click in the panel window
<dad> and you get a list of all these pre made messages and you can select one and it displays to the active window
<Taladan> Um...I dunno about that, but it supports python scripting, so I'm sure you could probably do all of that via a script.
<Taladan> something like /message1
<dad> yes..
<frozty_sa|laptop> I have no idea about whether konversation can do that, as I've never had to put it into a menu
<frozty_sa|laptop> the command alias can do what you want in text, though
<dad> when you program them you store them     Descript say:/ Funny Looking dwarf
<dad> and then in the list you would pick descript and everyone you were talking to would see the phrase  Funny Looking dwarf
<dad> I've seen alias commands in mIRC
<frozty_sa|laptop> I've already answered your question, it is now up to you to see that
<dad> anyway.. I don't want a client that makes me have to learn python scripting.. I want a client that supports this feature directly
<dad> Thank you for your answer frozty_sa|laptop
<frozty_sa|laptop> I didn't say you should learn python
<dad> but you may not be the only person in the room who has an opinion,
<frozty_sa|laptop> nor did I say I was
<dad> nope, apparently not. no one else in the room has an opinion ! ha ha
<amerigo> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<amerigo> ! swat
<XJman> Has anyone heard of that new motorola phone thats running linux?
<frozty_sa|laptop> fscking internet
<XJman> Yeah frozty_sa|laptop, its a pain
<frozty_sa|laptop> huh? disconnecting internet, or my resolution woes?
<XJman> Both.
<XJman> Are you running wireless?
<frozty_sa|laptop> yes/no/doesn'treallymatter
<XJman> So it drops you internet if you are hardwired or wireless?
<frozty_sa|laptop> you're confusing two issues
<frozty_sa|laptop> the desktop box is the one with resolution issues
<XJman> I was trying to help you with one at a time
<frozty_sa|laptop> overall I just plain have shitty internet sometimes, comes with the geographical territory
<XJman> Ahh ok
<frozty_sa|laptop> thanks for the interest in both though :-)
<frozty_sa|laptop> have any idea as to the X problem?
<XJman> Have you tried to update your video card drivers?
<frozty_sa|laptop> they are at the latest version. it is actually an update itself which caused this
<XJman> I know some of the ATI cards can make your rez go crazy. I had to totally change my card in my desktop due to that
<frozty_sa|laptop> nvidia card in my box
<XJman> can you undo the updates from adept?
<XJman> I've never really tried that.
<frozty_sa|laptop> pffft, adept :-p
 * frozty_sa|laptop hugs his terminal
<frozty_sa|laptop> the issue will be finding the previous version of the repo files, though
<XJman> Sorry man, I'm at a loss honestly. I'm not great at problem solving yet as I've been lucky this year and have not had many issues
<frozty_sa|laptop> during this I find myself actually wishing for the older XFree86 again..
<frozty_sa|laptop> where the autoconfig didn't try to overrule you at every corner
<XJman> Problem is more and more programmers are comming to the ideal that computers are smarter than us.
<XJman> I know how I wan't my computer, I know what I want on my computer. I don't want it to do it for me
<Niksoni> I am a programme
<Niksoni> Programmer
<gd515> Can someone help me to install i program ?
<Niksoni> Sure,what is the problem?
<gd515> im trying to install kderadiostation-0.6  i have it downloaded on the desktop and i extrated it so not its a folder and i dont know what to do next
<Niksoni> Can you explain a little better the last part?
<Niksoni> When you have extracted it you need to find the folder
<Niksoni> If it's the ordinary program (not source code) you can find the .exe or whatever extension in the folder
<Niksoni> Also,install the Wine.package
<gd515> after i extracted it .. it open with Dolphin and it have alot of files but i dont see a exe or a wine file ..
<Niksoni> Hmm...
<dotancohen> Hi all, I am having a hard time building exiv2 from source. Is there anyone experienced in such manners present?
<Niksoni> I don't have my computer near me to see how i installed opera,it has got the same trick as yer file
<Niksoni> Let me think for a second
<gd515> let me see if wine is insalled
<Niksoni> Install Wine
<Niksoni> It opens .exe files
<gd515> ok wine is installed but there isnt no exe file ... i dont think its even a windows app i think its a linux app
<Niksoni> Hmm...
<gd515> i dont know im new so it could be me thata making this harder then it should be
<Niksoni> Im new too,trust me...
<gd515> alot to learn huh
<Niksoni> Yep
<Niksoni> Im a BASIC programmer
<Niksoni> and a Java too...
<Niksoni> Ok,try searching in those upper menu's
<gd515> im just trying to get a radio or something on here .just boring without sound
<Niksoni> File then application or something
<frozty_sa|laptop> gd515: wine enables you to click on an .exe in linux and then it can open the windows application in linux (if all goes well)
<Niksoni> I think he allready knows that...
<Niksoni> Search the File menu
<Niksoni> in the upper left corner of the screen
<Niksoni> gd515: have you found it?
<gd515> ya but no luck
<Niksoni> You found it in meny?
<Niksoni> Menu i mean
<gd515> ya
<Niksoni> So it won't run?
<gd515> no its still not working
<Niksoni> You clicked on it and what happens then?
<gd515> when i click on the wine thing in the start menu?
<Niksoni> No,not wine
<Niksoni> I meant the shortcut for the program you installed
<gd515> oh no its not in the menu .. i havent even got it installed yet thats what im trying to do
<Niksoni> Hmm...
<Niksoni> If anyone else can take over,feel free
<Niksoni> I need time to think
<xeno99> ﻿Anyone using Amarok with a Sony Walkman (MTP question)?
<gd515> well do you know another radio thing to download ... maybe its just this file
<Niksoni> MythTV is a TV type though...
<Niksoni> So i don't think it can do it well
<dotancohen> gd515, please run ls in the folder for the program, and post it's contents
<Niksoni> Try Real Player
<Niksoni> It has got a good Radio,i use it myself
<xeno99> ﻿Anyone using Amarok with a Sony Walkman (MTP question)?
<Niksoni> No
<xeno99> No wonder. It doesn't work properly
<hemanathan> hi anyone help me ..how to install vlc using terminal
<hemanathan> hi anyone help me ..how to install vlc using terminal
<hemanathan> help me ya
<hemanathan> anyone
<hemanathan> anyone help me ya
<axel> hemanathan: "sudo apt-get install vlc" should do it.
<hemanathan> axel:no it is not getting installed
<BluesKaj> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<BluesKaj> hemanathan:  Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X",same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu
<hemanathan> axel:no it is not getting installed tell me some other things
<hemanathan> i tried that it says break install and getting quitted
<axel> hemanathan: what does apt-get say when you try this?
<Niksoni> Maybe bug
<hemanathan> axel;it depends on some packages and it lists the same
<axel> hemanathan: strange. These packages should be installed automatically.
<BluesKaj> universe and multiverse need to be enabled
<hemanathan> ok tell me some packages for downloading and getting installed
<hemanathan> could you tell me where apt-get file exists
<axel> hemanathan: Can you speak German? I found a site about it.
<axel> hemanathan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<emons> anyone?
<axel> emons: someone.
<emons> hey
<emons> im trying to rename some .mp4a files with the taggers from the repositories, i tried 4 different taggers but the problem is always the same:
<emons> ivegot load of files (mp3, wave, mp4a) and it doesnt let me drag and drop ONLY the files i want to tag edit, but everytime i have to open the all folder and it takes ages
<emons> plus i wont rename em all but just the ones i selected
<emons> du no how to help? or du no a professional tag renamer that works good?
<axel> emons: Sorry. I've got no Idea. Anyone else?
<hemanathan> no only english or tamil
<axel> hemanathan: OK. The file to edit to enable additional repositories is /etc/apt/sources.list
<axel> hemanathan: But before you start editing make a copy of it, e.g. "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak"
<amerigo> # software
<amerigo> # games
<amerigo> ohhh sorry
<amerigo> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<amerigo> ! sofware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sofware
<amerigo> ! software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lil-romeo> hey all
<lil-romeo> can someone help me
<lil-romeo> i have big problems
<lil-romeo> i want to enable widgets but i aint see menu of widgets
<lil-romeo> i downloaded 8.04.1
<lil-romeo> how to get the widgets
<lil-romeo> ?
<axel> lil-romeo: KDE3.5.X or 4.X?
<lil-romeo> KDE 4X
<lil-romeo> im desperate i not even have black design
<lil-romeo> please say me you can help me
<axel> lil-romeo: what do you see in the upper right corner of the desktop?
<lil-romeo> nothinh
<lil-romeo> all egal
<lil-romeo> no button or anything
<axel> lil-romeo: actually there should be a menu to add widgets.
<lil-romeo> yes
<lil-romeo> but theire isnt
<lil-romeo> u got a link for me that does have
<lil-romeo> or how to get
<lil-romeo> upgrade cmd?
<axel> lil-romeo: I'm sorry. I don't have much experience with KDE4. I Wait until 4.1 or 4.2.
<lil-romeo> dont have to wait
<lil-romeo> it just have to work
<lil-romeo> i want that gadgets
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<axel> lil-romeo: Sorry. I can't help you.
<ActionParsnip> I got a problem with kmix, I cant get the slider to move between 100% and 0% volume
<DarthFrog> lil-romeo: Do an "apt-cache search plasmoids" to get your widgets.
<DarthFrog> That'll tell you what's available.
<DarthFrog> I think you need to be running KDE 4.1RC though.
<lil-romeo> apt-cache search plasmoids
<moope1> Hello, I just tried to rip a cd with k3b and tried to save the output to a folder didn't exist. I got a "cannot connect to /dev/hda/" error and now k3b cant see the cd drive
<lil-romeo> ?
<DarthFrog> Didn't you say you wanted desktop widgets?
<lil-romeo> yes
<lil-romeo> but still
<lil-romeo> it isnt theire my mates
<DarthFrog> Well, they're in those plasmoid debs.
<lil-romeo> all
<lil-romeo> ?
<lil-romeo> but if i want to redownload
<lil-romeo> ....
<lil-romeo> wich version i need to download
<lil-romeo> to gett all work
<Niksoni> lil-romeo are you a little bit of spamming...?
<lil-romeo> nope
<lil-romeo> just listen to what i tell
<DarthFrog> Go to www.kubuntu.org and follow the instructions there to install KDE4.1RC1.
<lil-romeo> k my mate
<lil-romeo> thanks
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 also for Kubuntu KDE 4 support
<lil-romeo> kde remix
<lil-romeo> is that it ?
<DarthFrog> moope1: Sounds like it might be a hardware problem.  Maybe the drive cable or power plug came loose?
<lil-romeo> nope
<Sp0t> Hi
<Sp0t> what's up people
<Sp0t> Is this channel also for Ubuntu 8.04?
<DarthFrog> Sp0t: Not really.
<Sp0t> ai
<DarthFrog> It's for the KDE version.
<Sp0t> ok have to change channel
<Sp0t> I'm new to linux, but it rocks
<DarthFrog> Welcome aboard!
<Sp0t> but installed Ubuntu 8.04
<lil-romeo> YES it does only if things workf for 100
<Sp0t> thank you
<lil-romeo> %
<alucardromero> ;)
<newtral> is there a system monitor in kde, like gnome-system-monitor?
<lil-romeo> KDE4.1 RC download if i want widgets and the black skinned i need to download  KDE4.1 RC download?
<alucardromero> newtral: Yes, there is... Gimme a moment to remember it.
<DarthFrog> lil-romeo: You should go to #kubuntu-kde4 for support on KDE4.
<lil-romeo> thnx
<alucardromero> newtral: You're gonna have to google it.
<newtral> k thx
<alucardromero> I can't remember anything right now.
<alucardromero> I just woke up.
<alucardromero> But yes, one does exist.
<newtral> hehe ok
<moope1> ﻿Hi, k3b is having problems ripping stuff from cds, when I first boot and start it it sees the CD and gets all the track listings then when I set the rip process going it says  "cannot access \dev\hdb" (cd drive)
<moope1> ﻿now it cant see the cd drive at all!
<moope1> :(
<DarthFrog> moope1:  You know you can open an audio CD in the Audio Device section of Konqueror, then drag 'n drop the OGG or MP3 files from that window to another window?  The tracks will be ripped automatically as they transfer.
<bengates> gg
<corpsicle> whats that mp3 player for kde that im looking for ? =P
<DarthFrog> Amarok.
<bengates> amarok
<ActionParsnip> theres loads
<moope1> DarthFrog, I think its something more system level
<moope1> Unknown error. If you have a cd in the drive try running cdparanoia -vsQ as yourself (not root).
<corpsicle> DarkriftX : thats the one, thanks =)
<corpsicle> ack, what was that command that reloads the kde menu ?
<corpsicle> so i dont have to restart kde to get the newly installed apps in the menu
<corpsicle> hrm, kbuildsycoca
<corpsicle> but it didnt help
<DarthFrog> corpsicle:  Well, if all else fails, you could try pressing CTL-ALT-Backspace.  Note: that's a last-ditch resort.
<corpsicle> yea
<corpsicle> thats what i dont want to do =)
<lil-romeo> mates any know how to get and were to download kde4
<lil-romeo> ?
<corpsicle> looks like im doing some sort of restart of kde
<corpsicle> brb
<lil-romeo> so i got the black linux and the desktop widgets
<lil-romeo> ?
<DarthFrog> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lil-romeo> wich 1 i need:D?
<lil-romeo> alpha
<lil-romeo> or?
<DarthFrog> lil-romeo: You don't want KDE 4.0.5 as the bot suggests, you want KDE 4.1RC1 and I've already told you how to get it.
<lil-romeo> well
<lil-romeo> kubuntu.org u said
<lil-romeo> than the rc
<DarthFrog> Zigzactly.
<lil-romeo> at downloads
<frozty_sa|laptop> uhhm...where does KDE store its resolution settings, if any?
<lil-romeo> is it correct frog:D?
<DarthFrog> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1
<DarthFrog> And that specifically addresses your issue with Plasma.
<nafion> hi all. has anyone had any luck installing fuppes? documentation seems to be a little scarce out there...
<jm87> please redirect me @italian chat
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> jm87: ^^
<jm87> ciao ragazzi ho un piccolo problema
<hoernerfranz> anyone using kontact from kde4rc1 packages here ?
<sourcemaker> hoernerfranz: yes... is working well
<hoernerfranz> hm, I have a bit trouble with it, e.g. when I choose 'configure' kmail (or other component) I always get the global kontact configuration dialog
<hoernerfranz> otherwise, akregator often crashes when I hit CTRL-R (mark messages as read)
<sourcemaker> hoernerfranz: I do not have this problems :-)
<sjovani> hi all
<sjovani> I'm using Huawei 3G Modem to connect Internet. I can browse with Firefox, but KDE apps does not detect connection...
<hoernerfranz> ok, sourcemaker, good for you :)
<sjovani> I can't browse with konqueror
<sourcemaker> hoernerfranz:  I have only the problem... that there are a lot of icons in kde... which are not visible for me...
<hoernerfranz> sourecmaker: you mean desktop icons ?
<sourcemaker> hoernerfranz: icons in kickoff and konqueror... so I only see a "?" icon
<hoernerfranz> ah, kickof, yes - I do have those also in kickoff 'programs' menu, otherwise, all ok.
<antti> onko suomalaisia?
<antti> anybody here?
<sigma_> yup
<sigma_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hoernerfranz> sure, but not understanding 'onko suomalaisia' :)
<antti> ohh ok sorry
<antti> it was finnish and i thought there are some fiinish people here.
<corpsicle> when i use dolphin to connect to a samba share it works fine, but i cant use that to build a collection in amarok can i ? and when i try to mount it i get permission error
<BluesKaj> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<corpsicle> can i somehow supply a username with the mount command ?
<corpsicle> i dont have to do that with dolphin
<DarthFrog> corpsicle:   mount -o uid=<uid>,gid=<gid>
<leslie> hellor roomies
<leslie> hmm
<leslie> looks like everyone is busy
 * DarthFrog is eating breakfast.
<sourcemaker> how can I use strigi in kde4?
<jm87_> condo me e per unascgheda un po piu recente della mia
<jm87_> c ho la tastiera che non risponde ai comandi
<jm87_> per esempio quando so scrive
<sourcemaker> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<leslie> hey any gals here?
<corpsicle> DarthFrog : yea i mean if the user doesnt exist on this system, i want to pass it as an argument for authentication on the remote system
<leslie> can anyone tell me wats this room all abt?
<DarthFrog> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<DarthFrog> corpsicle: Yeah, you can do that.  "man mount" for details how.
<bobJR> ive got a question im only running kubuntu i have to put windows on pc for my school whats the best way to do it and keep grub working
<bobJR> i know how to partition with gparted
<hoernerfranz> bobJR, just be sure to have a big enough partition for kubuntu, then install it there alongside windoze, grub will be configured for dual-boot automatically
<bobJR> ive done it before and it screwed it up franz
<bobJR> kubuntu had more than enough  space
<hoernerfranz> strange - I've done this several times and it always worked
<bobJR> but grub would load and then it would go strait to windows xp
<bobJR> i couldnt even select linux
<bobJR> so should i partition with windows
<bobJR> or gparted
<bobJR> gparted could be my problem
<hoernerfranz> hm, the ubuntu installer can also do partinioning for you
<bobJR> what program do i use in ubuntu well im using kubuntu ?
<hoernerfranz> the installer for kubuntu works the same way as that for ubuntu
<bobJR> ok
<bobJR> ill use gparted then and try my luck i know its gonna screw up ive done it before
<bobJR> and partition one partition ntfs
<hoernerfranz> you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to select what is booted by default, as well as the timeout for selection
<bobJR> and leave the rest
<bobJR> how do you do that once its installed
<hoernerfranz> you can use any text editor for that
<bobJR> ok how do i get into it is what im asking
<bobJR> once windows is installed
<hoernerfranz> oh, well, you need to boot into linux, first, as windoze won't recognize an ext2 /boot partition :)
<hoernerfranz> alternatively, you can use the live cd (kubuntu) and do it from there
<bobJR> ok i might be in here once its done
<bobJR> later and thanks
<hoernerfranz> you'r welcome - good luck !
<corpsicle> DarthFrog : i was trying -o user "User Name" but it wouldnt accept that
<pitme> hello
<pitme> is it possible to get help in here
<hoernerfranz> pitme: depends :)
<jan> hallo wie funktioniert das hier
<BluesKaj> !de | jan
<ubottu> jan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pitme> I have installed kubuntu 8.04 and im a first time linux user. I have experimented with the "user manegement" and i have a great problem now. Now I have only a "ordinary" user in kubunti named pitme, with no admin rights. So now i cannot accces for exempel "add/remove prgrams" and i cannot make any changes on the  "user manegement" page. When i insert my password it says "Your username is unknown to sudo!". How can i make my username known to
<pitme> Sodu?
<jan> hi, ich versuche gerade den chillispot ans laufen zu bekommen, leider habe ich keine ahnung wie ich diese config datei befuellen muss
<BluesKaj> jan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Koordin> hi everyone. how can i remove the Qt 4.3 development package ?
<pitme> anyone?
<hoernerfranz> pitme: try to edit /etc/sudoers from a live cd boot
<pitme> any guide on how to do this? I have found the following but don't think it will work:
<pitme> adduser username admin
<pitme> shutdown -r now
<pitme> i should insert that in the GRUB recovery menu!
<hoernerfranz> partly ok, yes: you have to make sure your user is in group 'admin'
<hoernerfranz> in effect, all what has to be done is add user 'pitme' to group 'admin'
<pitme> i have tried that from the terminel but it says im about to be reported or something.. :-(
<hoernerfranz> sure that's why i said: do it from a live cd, as your current account doesn't have admin privilegues :)
<pitme> ah i see. Will be right back.. Thanks for the help :-)
<hoernerfranz> you're welcome, good luck :)
<pitme> thanks
<Taggnostr> what is the KDE wallet?
<Taggnostr> it's asking me for a password
<Taladan> It's a utility that stores your password locally on your system for various things so that you don't have to keep retyping it over and over and over.
<pitme> Thanks hoernerfranz. It worked out nice.. Just one last question. Im I supposed to have "admin" as my secondery gruop on a default user?
<pitme> is it safe and so? And by the way. When i installed kubuntu for the first time i don't recall i had to insert my password every time i would add/remove programs!
<hoernerfranz> pitme: glad to read it worked :)
<hoernerfranz> pitme: admin as secondary group is ok
<Taggnostr> Taladan, do I have to set a master password?
<hoernerfranz> additional note: it is normal you have to provide your pwd on admin tasks
<hoernerfranz> because normal account doesn't have root privilegues
<pitme> hoernerfranz: okay. Do you know if the default user when I installed kubuntu had admin rights as secondery?
<hoernerfranz> yes
<pitme> is there a difference between root and admin?
<hoernerfranz> root is in group admin automatically, so ok
<pitme> thank you very much for your help..
<pitme> hoernerfranz: have a nice day
<pitme> :-)
<hoernerfranz> you're welcome, same for you :)
<h2i> i need to ssh into root
<h2i> is there a config file somewhere i can edit?
<h2i> SLADinstaller requires it
<not-alone> монтирую удаленную виндовс папку командой sudo mount //10.201.66.18/D$ /home/not-alone/test -o username=Xpassword=X,iocharset=utf8. Чтение запись есть, но некоторые программы работают очень и очень криво. или вообще не работают. ПРи этом эти же программы работают замечтально если
<not-alone> запускать из через kdesudo
<not-alone> в чем может быть проблема
<nonewmsgs> !ru |not-alone
<ubottu> not-alone: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<not-alone> sorry
<nonewmsgs> no problems mate :)
<maduser> My sound just went out
<maduser> any fixes?
<stmiller> maduser: exit all apps that use audio and try your app again
<maduser> i got to wait i reset the auto suspend and it says restarting sound systm
<shaffy> can anyone tell me why 1 of my 2 500gb external hds (formatted in ext3) shows up in windows (using an ext2/ext3 linux driver) and the other does not?  both were formatted using mkfs.ext3
<brad__> I just have a quick question
<BluesKaj> maduser ,you have to make sure you've chosen which audio device you want to use ,usually alsa will work ..if you have it on auto , the auto suspend restart will just keep going in circles
<brad__> is firefox 3.01 extraordinarily broken for everyone on 64bit?
<brad__> because I waited a bit to install because I wasnt sure if I would have to redo the flash fix or not, and it doesn't work at all
<brad__> which is sad because its a stability update and it worked well before and now doesn't work even a little bit
<Taladan> Taggnostr: Yeah, iirc
<stmiller> brad__ flash crashes firefox a lot
<brad__> no but I mean it worked perfectly before, I updated routinely, and now it wont do anything
<brad__> it shows a blank page, and an x where the icon would be
<brad__> and you cant enter anything in the address line
<brad__> its completely, absolutely broken and does not function in any way
<stmiller> brad__ ah crap no I don't have that problem. using 64bit kubuntu
<brad__> well thats really frustrating because it worked just fine before the upgrade
<brad__> and I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it and have no other ideas
<brad__> sorry apparently I just had to force kill it
<paul__> hi can a newbie who has just installed kbuntu
<paul__> can anyone help i meant to say lol
<paul__> i am having trouble with the styles
<stmiller> paul__ try kcontrol
<paul__> ok st, do i download it?
<stmiller> k control center. It's in the K menu, or just do Alt-F2 and type kcontrol
<paul__> mm, dont seem to have it
<stmiller> paul__ is it part of kde. That is where you make all style settings, etc. It's there. :) Good luck,
<paul__> i cannot get the menu to be translucent, all styles do not seem to be compatible
<elo_> the internet is a bunch of tubes, it's not a big truck
<ilkin> I have a file in trash but i can not delete it
<ilkin> "access denied" is written each time i try to remove it permanently
<icelab> i think you have to became like root
<jhutchins> !kdesu | icelab
<ubottu> icelab: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jhutchins> ilkin: Usually you have to "empty" the trash rather than try to delete a file within the trash.
<ilkin> I am trying no results
<icelab> ok
<icelab> i've make some mistake?
<HighHo> icelab:  open a konsole window type "cd" to ensure your in your home folder then "cd .local/share/Trash/files" then "sudo rm * -R"
<HighHo> that should remove everything in your trash
<icelab> sorry for my english but the problem is not mine bat of ilkin
<jhutchins> ilkin: Ok, so try emptying the trash.
<icelab> ilkin have you got it?
<jhutchins> ilkin: Right-click on the trash icon.
<HighHo> sorry for ilkin then
<ilkin> I know
<ilkin> it still appears
<ilkin> i mean message
<HighHo> ilkin: did you try my suggestion?
<icelab> can i use brasero in kubuntu?
<icelab> or exist other apllication?
<HighHo> icelab: k3b is kde's cd burning software
<ilkin> sudo rm * -R --this command helped
<ilkin> thanks you
<HighHo> ilkin: Glad to hear its resolved.
<ilkin> what does -R doing in this command?
<HighHo> ilkin:  -R will remove folders as well if the exist instead of just files.
<icelab> thanks a lot higtho
<icelab> is there in somewhere a italian manual of shell command?
<icelab> sorry pheraps is better if i use google...:-))
<HighHo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HighHo> might get better help there
<adz21c> hey, I have a Asus Xonar D2 Sound card, I have spdif audio out working and I have Line IN capturing working, however I can't hear the line in playback. I can record it then play it then play the audio file but not play the audio captured live, any ideas how I might solve this?
<BluesKaj> adz21c:  look in kmix and crank the line input up
<adz21c> there is none
<adz21c> its just a mute or unmute, which i found odd
<BluesKaj> in kmix?
<adz21c> oh no, capture tickbox, not even a mute mox
<BluesKaj> not alsa kmix
<adz21c> http://ivy.shu.ac.uk/~asburton/kmix.png
<ogzy> hi, i am trying to set my kubuntu at a corporate network, i couldnt set my apt work behind the proxy because the user name is as domainname\username, i wrote it this wat to my bashrc file reqiere password and export http_proxy but it didnt work
<ogzy> i tried domainname\\username also
<BluesKaj> try domainname/user
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i did it also
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i tried domainame\/username also
<ogzy> BluesKaj: can it be related with, i am not using NTLMAPS
<guido> I'm getting a "Got BadMatch when trying to restack windows. This is most likely caused by a broken window manager (commonly KWin)" How can I fix Kwin=
<guido> 'm getting a "Got BadMatch when trying to restack windows. This is most likely caused by a broken window manager (commonly KWin)" How can I fix Kwin?
<BluesKaj> !Kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<BluesKaj> !KWin
<maduser> !the window that is K
<ubottu> maduser: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maduser> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<maduser> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> maduser: k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<maduser> i got it fixed
<BluesKaj> good
<maduser> i disabled the auto suspend and that seems to be working
<guido> hey, guys, I've just removed compiz and now I'm getting a KWin BadMatch error, any thoughts?
<gkffjcs> If i install a documentation package with apt, how do I access and read it?
<BluesKaj> guido , try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<guido> BluesKaj: Would that delete any of my settings?
<BluesKaj> settings ?
<guido> configurations and stuff
<HighHo> gkffjcs: Not sure, check /usr/doc
<maduser> for gnome no
<BluesKaj> not that i know of
<BluesKaj> reinstall , not remove and install ...there's adiff
<guido> Ahhh
<guido> I see
<guido> how do I reinstall it then?
<guido> apt-get reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<gkffjcs> I figured that out, I mean in a documentation viewer.
<BluesKaj> guido, yes
<BluesKaj> sudo
<guido> I've checked the man... it's actualy --reinstall
<guido> I'm going to try that out.. thanks a bunch BluesKaj
<guido> quick question though... would that reinstall compiz?
<BluesKaj> no
<guido> can I do this from a konsole or do I have to close KDE?
<ZmAY> hello, can someone tell me how to establish/configure wireless?
<ubuntu> \
<ubuntu> \
<ubuntu> \quit
<cyph3r> hi
<cyph3r> is there a way to not display my IP info on irc?
<crimsun> cyph3r: ask for a cloak on freenode.
<crimsun> cyph3r: freenode's web pages have instructions.
<crimsun> cyph3r: for IRC generally, you'd have to use a shell or some type of proxy if "cloaks" are unavailable.
<crimsun> e.g., tor
<cyph3r> thanks for the reply
<cyph3r> I'm new to IRC
<crimsun> welcome.
<cyph3r> thanks
<cyph3r> I do have an odd problem with kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop as well
<leba_> I need to kick my old nick which is blocking my identification process, could someone tell me how to do that please ?
<cyph3r> whenever I close the lid, the screen constantly cuts out
<cyph3r> I tried disabling powersaving options, but it hasn't helped
<adrela> m
<sledge> I have a weird problem, folks. Every time a type a letter on my keyboard, my mouse pointer stops.
<sledge> ... stops for a second.
#kubuntu 2008-07-27
<XJman> How long does it typiclly take to install samba?
<XJman> Obviously not as long as the article said
<guido> I'm having a BadMatch Error with KWin, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Atheossapiens> is there anybody here that can help me with the configuration of a broadcom 4310 for wpa
<Atheossapiens> i am running kubuntu
<Atheossapiens> 8.04
<HighHo> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Atheossapiens> yep
<Atheossapiens> the internal card works with routers that dont have encryption turned on
<crimsun> Atheossapiens: AFAIK you'll have to use ndiswrapper.  b43 does not support it yet.
<Atheossapiens> it works with the wl.o broadcom driver
<Atheossapiens> does that mean that only non-secure routers will work with that driver
<gooseiber> Apparently Netgear now do an open source router
<crimsun> no, that is not the case, Atheossapiens.
<gooseiber> I was looking at getting one
<guido> I'm having a BadMatch Error with KWin, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Atheossapiens> crimsun: the wl driver works great for non-secure routers
<gooseiber> Some routers provide for mac code locking even without WPA
<crimsun> Atheossapiens: what is "wl"?  ndiswrapper?  b43?  b43legacy?
<Atheossapiens> i have a versalink 327w router/modem. wl is the broadcom driver that comes with ubuntu
<crimsun> Atheossapiens: so...b43?
<crimsun> Atheossapiens: (you can check via lsmod)
<Atheossapiens> ok
<Atheossapiens> all it says is wl
<Atheossapiens> it is a proprietary driver
<gooseiber_> I recently installed Kubuntu after using Gnome for a while and I am puzzled as to why the Konqueror start page link "Kubuntu Documentation" doesn't seem to work. Has anyone else experienced this? Where is the link "help:/kubuntu/" meant to point to?
<Atheossapiens> just now i tried using wlassistant to connect and i received this error: network is unreachable, connection failed, stderr: error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A): set failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument
<Atheossapiens> wicd gets as far as trying to get an ip address and then it fails
<hatman> hi all !
<g16> hi hatman
<hatman> I'm trying to use my ATI card with dual-head (dual screen), but it only works before I login to KDE... Any Idea ? It seems KDE stop dual screen mode :-(
<hatman> I have the proprietary driver of ATI...
<Taladan> here's a question - how do I change my default file browser in Kubuntu in 7.10
<inavat> hello.  I've been messing around with aticonfig and other stuff, trying to get my svideo-out to work.   I must've screwed something up, because the next time I rebooted, I just get a black screen.  When I went into recovery and had it reinitialize my xorg.conf, it worked again, but I'm not using the fglrx drivers anymore.
<inavat> hello.  I've been messing around with aticonfig and other stuff, trying to get my svideo-out to work.   I must've screwed something up, because the next time I rebooted, I just get a black screen.  When I went into recovery and had it reinitialize my xorg.conf, it worked again, but I'm not using the fglrx drivers anymore.
<inavat> oops
<inavat> sorry
<BluesKaj> Taladan: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser, then some apps like IRC clients
<inavat> anyway, When I switched back to the copy of xorg.conf I had been using before I started messing around, I still get the black screen
<BluesKaj> will need to reconfig
<Agent_bob> i'm having an issue with k3b   it fails to burn anything.   is there some specital module i might need to modprobe?   ide dvd burner  ?
<BluesKaj> inavat:  which ati card ?
<Taladan> BluesKaj: Not the webbrowser...the file browser
<Taladan> That's for the web-browser, ne?
<Agent_bob> does k3b need hald to work ?
<Agent_bob> !d3lphen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d3lphen
<Agent_bob> well spelli it right and it will work
<Agent_bob> !d3lphon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d3lphon
<Agent_bob> f ?
<BluesKaj> Taladan:  sorry , open konq /settings/configure konq/file associations/inode/directory/ choose konq , move up ..same goes for system directory
<Agent_bob> !d3lphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Agent_bob> Taladan   ^
<Taladan> Awesome...you guys rock!
<Taladan> Thanks to both of you
<BluesKaj> NP Taladan
<Taladan> Anyone else ever notice that the icons slowly 'fade' out in Dolphin as you mouse over them?
<Agent_bob> if i could spell pea without doing it,  i might be more helpful
<Taladan> Or is that just an oddity that I've seen?
<Agent_bob> now why won't my k3b burn a dvd ?
<Agent_bob> hmmm odd output    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6d496e6d
<zabbadapp> Agent_bob: is there a file > 4Gig on the dvd? i think there was (is?) a general problem with that ... several files that together is >4Gig or an iso that is >4Gig is no problem to burn ...
<Agent_bob> the dvd is blank
<Taladan> Bad dvd maybe?
<zabbadapp> i mean that you try to put on it
<Agent_bob> Taladan second disk same error  so i doubt
<Taladan> Hm
<Agent_bob> zabbadapp the total size is  < 2g
<Taladan> You burning an ISO or just creating a Data disc?
<Agent_bob> data disk
<guido> Hi
<BlackDragonBE> hi
<Agent_bob> i'm thinking that something that k3b relies on is not active.   hal  dbus   udev   something....
<guido> Whenever I logout or restart from KDE, KDM crashes and the computer just hangs in there until I hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<guido> thoughts anyone?
<Agent_bob> guido yeah  try  ^C  to see if it's a command loop
<Agent_bob> when it hangs
<guido> ok, I'll give that a try now, brb
<Agent_bob>  
<Taladan> Agent_bob: what version of K3b do you have?
<substrate> whenever I try to startx it tells me it doesn't have write access to ~/.ICEauthority.  This started happening after I tried to install KDE4 using "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop".  I'm wondering if a bunch of permissions got messed up because I used sudo?  Wouldn't this happen to everyone that tries to run that command (pulled from kubuntu's website)
<guido> Agent_bob: I tried that ctrl c thing but nothing happened
<guido> I had to ctrl-alt-del to kill kdm
<Taladan> substrate: you can always try sudo chmod 777 ~/.ICEauthority
<substrate> yea i was thinking of doing that last night but I haven't used linux in so long I forgot the chmod mask (or whatever you call it)
<substrate> i'll try right now
<inavat> hi.. I'm trying to get svideo out.  I have a mobility x1400.  I run the "ATI Catalyst Control Center", which is supposed to auto-detect the svideo out as a second display, but it doesn't
<Taladan> And Agent_bob Looks (from googling) like this is a known bug with K3b, but I'm not finding a fix for it yet
<substrate> lemmie restart x .. brb
<Agent_bob> guido i hope you mean  ctrl+alt+backspace   not ctrl+alt+del    ?
<guido> Agent_bob: nope.. had to do ctrl-alt-del, it just froze there without responding
<guido> Agent_bob: I did the chkdisk afterwards
<Agent_bob> Taladan don't waste your time.    it's not a bug per'se cause it works when i boot with *buntu defaults  but not in  lean/mean mode.
<Agent_bob> guido use gdm ?
<Agent_bob> guido more than one way to defur a feline
<guido> Agent_bob: but wouldn't that create conflicts or whatever with my kubuntu?
<Taladan> Agent_bob: Are you by chance trying to burn an mp3 or mpeg on there?
<Agent_bob> nope
<Agent_bob> to both questions   ^
<substrate> yea i still get a bunch of other errors after kde starts about write permissions.  anyway, i installed kde4 using the command from the kubuntu website but if I just type "sudo startx" at the console it starts kde 3, not kde 4.  any ideas?
<Taladan> hm, well, the only other suggestion that I saw that might work is set multisession mode off and set it to DAO burning.
<Agent_bob> substrate own your home.   you probably did something with sudo that you should only do with kdesu
<Agent_bob> Taladan i'll let you know when i find it.   and i will find it.   thanks for the effort.
 * Taladan nods
<Taladan> Just like to return the favour when I can
<Slurb> hmm
<substrate> Agent_bob:   umm,  own you home?  what?
<Taladan> And I'm like you - I'll sit there and stew about an issue for months if I have to, but eventually work out a way to find the answer.
<Slurb> anyone know anything about a microsoft laser mouse 6000
<substrate> it shoots lasers
<Slurb> yes invisible ones at that
<substrate> and i prefer led to laser
<Slurb> a laser is brighter
<substrate> i find the led mice dont have as much shutter on rough surfaces.
<Agent_bob> substrate    sudo chown $USER -R $HOME
<Agent_bob> just like i typed it   ^
<substrate> if i use my razer copperhead (laser) on a cloth surface it tracks worse than my razer diamondback (led)
<Slurb> this one is pretty nice, it plays warsow well
<substrate> Agent_bob:   ok tu i will try
<Slurb> and its wireless
<substrate> me no likey wireless  (laggy)
<guido> does anyone know why could a vbox windows lose its shared clipboard ability?
<Slurb> i can scroll across four desktops in about 10 inches of space
<substrate> brb
<substrate> Agent_bob:  well i did the sudo chown but it says cannot start kde something config
<substrate> anyway
<substrate> i just want to try to get kde4 working
<Agent_bob> substrate what "something" ??
<substrate> ahhh i could restart x i suppose ... i tried remembering it but im baked
<substrate> brb
<guido> Ok, fixed the clipboard thing.. it had been disabled by vbox
<substrate> Agent_bob:     kstartupconfig
<substrate> again, using "sudo startx" i get no errors
<substrate> what is the proper command to start kde4 from console/
<substrate> i use startx but it doesn't start kde4
<Agent_bob> substrate sudo startx ????  why on earth would you start it as root ?
<substrate> the reason is that i cannot start it otherwise
<substrate> i get the kstartupconfig error
<substrate> and the .ICEauthority error
<substrate> this was all after trying to install kde4 as root
<Agent_bob> yeah becaue root owns you now....
<substrate> me thinks it overwrote a bunch of files with root permissions
<substrate> but kubuntu's fucking website said to do it that way
<VousDeux> !sisusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sisusb
<Agent_bob> yes.  so kill xorg   and run   sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<Agent_bob> then without sudo....     startx and see if it errors
<substrate> Agent_bob:  do you run kde3 or 4?
<substrate> ok
<Agent_bob> substrate not if i can help it i don't
<substrate> console or gnome / other?
<Agent_bob> coonsole
<Agent_bob> console
<substrate> yea me likes console too
 * mlLK just installed kdebase, kdm, and xorg w/ apt-get on a heron server and the login screen displays (along w/  a functioning cursor) but doesn't respond
<Agent_bob> i run console and typo mostly
<mlLK> is there a way to install kdebase bypassing acpi ?
<substrate> i just wanted to see kde4 ... that's all .... that's all ... so simple.  no ?
<substrate> brb
 * Agent_bob couldn't see why kdebase  would depend on acpi
<mlLK> i've had the same issues before w/ ubuntu-desktop and i would often boot the live cd to safe-graphics mode and this fixed my problem
<substrate> right on Agent_bob that works good
<mlLK> cept i don't really know what to do in context of apt-get
<Agent_bob> substrate for the record.   if you ever have to startx as root   either use   sudo -i    and then startx   or  sudo su - startx   or something that will set the full environment to root   and not just execute the command as root....   saves lots of headaches   "MINR"
<Agent_bob> E
<simula> does anyone have an opinion on the best video card for kubuntu (x86)?
<simula> i'm swapping out the guts of my main box
<substrate> after the kernerl and stuff is done loading, what file does it read from to start x and your wm and stuff?  it seems to start up x in a different way than "startx" does from the console.  fresh boot = kdm with kde4 look, but startx from console starts kde3
<Agent_bob> substrate init  and the inittab file in /etc
<substrate> kk tu me go look
<Agent_bob> substrate don't ask me to explain the "upstart" aproach that *buntu now uses.  i'm a sysV init guy
<Agent_bob> simula yeah i have one.     best is the card that will do what you want it to do at a reasonable price and is fully supported by FOSS      that last phrase would exclude ati and nvidia
<Agent_bob> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Agent_bob> first link   ^
<simula> so agent_bob, what card would that be?
<simula> i would love to grab an open spec card, but i don't know of any
<substrate> so, let me get this straight, kdm is the kde desktop manager, and it controls which version of kde starts?  if i wanted to start kde4 instaed of kde3 i would have to modify some sort of kdm config file?
<Agent_bob> doesn't have to be open spec,  just fully supported.     i.e.  if they will only furnish propritary driver for linux    avoid it if possable.   if it's supported natively  in linux and some are,  then see if it meets the other conditions
<Agent_bob> substrate no.   kdm is kde's   "display" manager.   i.e. it's responsable for the graphical login process
<substrate> ok, so for some reason i have kdm4 running (i.e. the new look with smooth black finishes on the windows) but after the login is complete kde3 starts.
<Agent_bob> substrate and no.  no modification should be required.  there should be an option at login to "change session"  and you should see the kde4 listed
<substrate> oh yes i remember that now.  i saw that a couple days ago.  the fonts are microscopic in kdm for some reason so i haven't bothered looking at it again
<Agent_bob> all  *dm's try to respect the users "default session"
<substrate> another thing screwed up =)
<substrate> is it possible to logout of kde back to kdm without shutting down x ?
<substrate> so that i can start kde4 instead of 3 ?
<Agent_bob> substrate for magnifying  try   ctrl+alt+-    and use the mouse to mover the screen around
<substrate> ok brb
<Agent_bob> substrate in theory yes.   in practice   well  not exactly
<substrate> ok
<Agent_bob> substrate let me explain that
<substrate> sure
<Agent_bob> substrate when you select to "end current session"  it does kill the xserver and restart it back to the kdm login.    it's a quick blink  that most don't notice
<substrate> oh ok i see
<Agent_bob> but it is actually killing x there.  or "resetting" it.
<substrate> you would have to edit the logout process
<substrate> to not kill x then
<substrate> if its possible
<Agent_bob> yeah.  but there is no point in it.
<substrate> yea most ppl wouldnt bother
<substrate> 1 sec brb going to try kde4
<Agent_bob> that half second saved wouldn't be worth the added "possable left running" processes
<simula> agent_bob, do you know of any video cards that meet that criteria?
<Agent_bob> i think i will build another initramfs image that doesn't use udev and test k3b with static device nodes.   "Agent_bob isn't a udev fan anyway"
<Agent_bob> simula haven't kept up with the newer stuff  but intel has built several
<simula> thanks for the intel suggestion agent_bob, i'll look into it
<Agent_bob> s3  used to was.      i don't think they are even in business anymore
<Agent_bob> that was an old skewl thought,  disreguard it.
<Agent_bob> !hardware | simula
<Agent_bob> !lag
<ubottu> simula: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Agent_bob> :)
<simula> thanks for the hardware list agent_bob... much appreciated!
<Agent_bob> np
<Agent_bob> simula there are other lists on the interweb too
<Agent_bob> maybe better suited to your search.
<simula> cool, i'm searchin
<simula> that page has two great links
<Agent_bob> link is big ?
<Agent_bob> oh great as in "you likey"   never mind.
<Agent_bob> substrate root ?
<substrate> yo yo
<substrate> umm no
<Agent_bob> k
<substrate> just regular startx
<substrate> but kde4 has microscopic fonts
<substrate> lol
<substrate> so now im back in kde3
<Agent_bob> k just making sure you are fully aware of the implications of irc'ing as root
<substrate> funny how kde4 is all black except for the "start menu"  (I'll call it)  and applications
<substrate> i know i know .. someone hosed my box a long time ago when i did that
<substrate> lol
<Agent_bob> substrate i'm not familear with kde4  does it not have kcontrol ?    you should be able to "zoom in" use kcontrol and set all fonts to a larger size...  err at least that would work in kde3
<substrate> i dunno.  i dont even know what kcontrol is :o/
<substrate> you're talking to a complete linux noob here =)
 * Agent_bob likes xorgs native ability to zoom the entire display
 * Evil_DuDe likes to bring his head really close to a monitor
<Agent_bob> substrate it's found in kde3 under kmenu > system settings    or you could just  alt+f2 type in kcontrol
<substrate> yea i did ctrl-alt-+ but it just made the microscopic blurry fonts macroscopic blurry fonts   (i.e. the fonts were 3 point so that on the pixel level they were blurry.  even if blown up you can tell what the letters are, LOL)
<Evil_DuDe> sounds kinda serious
<substrate> is ctrl-alt-+ the same thing as kcontrol ?
<Agent_bob> substrate did you hit it again and again till it looped all the way back to normal ?
<Agent_bob> substrate no.  it is nothing like it.
<substrate> na i left it on macroscopic level
<Agent_bob> !kcontrol | substrate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcontrol
<Agent_bob> !info kcontrol | substrate
<ubottu> substrate: kcontrol (source: kdebase): control center for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 2841 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<substrate> kcontrol = windows control panel?
<Agent_bob> and is installed by default in kde3
<Agent_bob> substrate more like windows  "my computer"  in some ways
<Agent_bob> i.e. control pannel is in there too
<substrate> oic oic
<substrate> like system -> manage
<substrate> sorta
<substrate> but not really
<substrate>  i mean right click my computer -> manage
<Agent_bob> have a look and make up your own mind.
<substrate> lol
<Agent_bob> the structure is very reasonable after you stop thinking in M$ terms and think about kde in linux terms
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I install a screensaver from kde-look.org ?
<user1> what are the ways to install a .deb ?  i cant install it with gdebi ?
 * Agent_bob thinks that if M$ wants to "own" software, they should pay off the national debt of their home country.
<Agent_bob> user1 sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Agent_bob> Schuenemann the kde-look site should explain how
<user1> Agent_bob:  ok
<phil66> Which apps to use compiz-kde or compiz
<Agent_bob> !compiz | phii66
<ubottu> phii66: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<user1> Agent_bob:  thx. it works
<Schuenemann> Agent_bob, checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Schuenemann> this is my error when running ./configure
<Agent_bob> !find xorg-dev
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-dev
<Agent_bob> prollly install  xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-dev
<genii> Schuenemann: Install the -dev packages
<Schuenemann> genii, which ones?
<genii> (for compiling)
<genii> Schuenemann: xorg-dev   at very least
<Agent_bob> Schuenemann build-essential  for one
<Agent_bob> !be | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<genii> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Agent_bob> !b-e | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: please see above
<Schuenemann> I already have that one
<genii> hehe
<Schuenemann> installing xorg-dev (almost 13 MB)
<Agent_bob> yep
<genii> Schuenemann: You may want libx11-dev besides the xorg-dev
<Schuenemann> genii, it's already in the dependencies
<mad-maxx> Is anyone here a mentor in the mentoring program?
<Agent_bob> genii have a coffee and take over  :)   i have life in the way of irc now.
<genii> Agent_bob: I'll do what I can, although I AM trying to enjoy Sat night at home
<genii> ;)
<Agent_bob> then....
<Agent_bob> let them eat cake  :)
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<Schuenemann> genii, can I make a .deb from that screensaver and avoid this pain for further times?
<genii> Schuenemann: If you get it to the point where it could successfully do: sudo make install            then use checkinstall   instead to make the deb
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> well, checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Schuenemann> I guess I need qt-dev
<Schuenemann> !info qt3-dev-tools
<ubottu> qt3-dev-tools (source: qt-x11-free): Qt3 development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8-b-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1205 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<Schuenemann> is it this one, genii?
<genii> Schuenemann: For kde3 it's qt3
<leba__> hey, how do I change my nick here ?
<Schuenemann> it's the headers package
<Schuenemann> leba__, /nick yournick
<genii> Schuenemann: I think the usual package is libqt3-mt-dev
<leba> cool, thank you Schuenemann ! ;)
<Schuenemann> checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Schuenemann> genii, this sucks
<genii> Schuenemann: It's tedious yeah
<Schuenemann> you know what is needed now?
<guido_> I'm getting an error while doing a poweroff ia vbox windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30730/ any thoughts?
<genii> Schuenemann: The kdelibs-dev but forget exact version
<Schuenemann> kdelibs4-dev is the only one I see
<genii> Schuenemann: I think for kde3 it's kdelibs4-dev
<Schuenemann> tons of dependencies and 12 more MB
<Schuenemann> *yawn*
<Schuenemann> I hope the screensaver is worth this all :-)
<Schuenemann> genii, it passed, but sudo make does not: /bin/bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<genii> Schuenemann: Don;t use sudo for ./configure or for make. Only for last step of (sudo) make install
<Schuenemann> ok
<Schuenemann> I don't have automake anyway, do I need it?
<genii> Schuenemann: But in this case anyhow, to make a deb you need sudo checkinstall
<genii> Schuenemann: automake is part of build-essential so you have it
<Schuenemann> I don't...
<Schuenemann> just checked, I have build-essential but not automake
<genii> Schuenemann: Well, you can just apt-get install it if neccesary. I was pretty sure it came with that package for some reason, I don't recall specifically installing it seaparately
<Schuenemann> genii, ok, look what I get anyway: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30735/
<Schuenemann> with make
<genii> reading
<genii> Schuenemann: Try with -k
<Schuenemann> genii, now this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30736/
<genii> Schuenemann: Looks like something amiss with your ./configure options which made the Makefile
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<Schuenemann> any easy way to find it out?
<genii> Schuenemann: Usually there is an INSTALL or README which documents the ./configure options. Occasionally opening the configure.in file itself sometimes they are listed in a place there as well (but not always)
<Schuenemann> genii, yes, I always following INSTALL... nothing really helpful for me
<nonewmsgs> how can i tell if i have a trojan?
<genii> nonewmsgs: On your windows computer?
<Schuenemann> there is cache, help, quiet, silent, -q, srcdir, version...
<nonewmsgs> genii no on ubuntu
<nonewmsgs> genii i downlaoded a linux program from a torrent and it didnt work but it seems like some of my other torrent saves are going to my desktop instead of my normal save spot.  i checked and ktorrent is set to put them in a different folder, or am i just being paranoid?
<genii> nonewmsgs: No windows trojans can infect linux. However some macros which may come in a MS doc file that call Visual Basic might register as some trojan. But they can't really do to much
<nonewmsgs> genii i am not talking about wine i am talking about installing a tarball
<genii> nonewmsgs: Firefox will put downloads in one spot and your torrent programs will each put their files in their own specific locations
<XJman> nonewmsgs: You should be fine
<nonewmsgs> thanks guys.  i knew i should be fine but to hear it again always helps
<Schuenemann> genii, is there anything I could do now about that screensaver?
<genii> Schuenemann: Is te source fr it available from repositories?
<Schuenemann> I downloaded from kde-look.org
<Schuenemann> here: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KMatrix3d?content=52483
<genii> Schuenemann: Gimme a while. I'll look into it
<Schuenemann> thanks
<genii> Schuenemann: It says the source versions are for Kubuntu Edgy (6.10)
<genii> And also AMD64 kubuntu Which I figure likely for 6.10 version also
<Schuenemann> where do you see that?
<genii> Schuenemann: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=188204
<Schuenemann> I thought source codes like... independed from a particular version
<genii> Schuenemann: Not particularly. The stock or vanilla sources are "patched" for specific flavours like debian or so on. Because libraries and other things are different
<genii> Schuenemann: Anyhow on that same page is an i386 deb file which *might* work
<Schuenemann> well, how would someone not having those platforms compile it, then?
<Schuenemann> the .deb is for edgy
<genii> Schuenemann: You can try install and see if it groans about dependencies or such.
<Schuenemann> let me see
<Schuenemann> it seems to be working
<Schuenemann> and it's beautiful :D
<genii> Nice
<Schuenemann> thank you
<Schuenemann> (although I think it's pretty simple, I expected more)
<baudthief> When I try and start Audacious, I get the following:
<baudthief> ** (audacious:16766): WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<baudthief> then it segfaults.
<baudthief> Tried reinstalling, etc, no luck. Any ideas?
<baudthief> ok just installed dbus-x11, no more dbus error - but it still segfaults
<Schuenemann> genii, is it possible to remove the default screensavers? Most of them are very boring
<guido_> I'm trying to fix KDM, whenever I try to close a session or restart the computer it hangs and I have to kill it from another terminal. Any thoughts?
<baudthief> fixed, erased config
<guido_> I'm trying to fix KDM, whenever I try to close a session or restart the computer it hangs and I have to kill it from another terminal. Any thoughts?
<tomahasamoot> why does x11 need the rt kernal?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann:  you can use your pictures as a slide show screensaver if you wish  system settings /desktop/screensaver/banners and pictures/slideshow /setup/ your pictures folder
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, I actually want to choose a random one, but remove those boring so they won't show up
<BluesKaj> I prefer my own pics in a random setup
<Schuenemann> I don't want pics, I want those nice opengl ones :-)
<BluesKaj> well , to each his own ...
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, any way to remove some of the default ones?
<tomahasamoot> why doesn't xorg start w/out the rt kernel?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never used 'em , Schuenemann
<guido_> I'm trying to fix KDM, whenever I try to close a session or restart the computer it hangs and I have to kill it from another terminal. Any thoughts?
<dubby> hey anyone here know how to install kubuntu on a raid array that i set up through bios ?
<alt-> hello
<soorya> I am in India
<alt-> hello soorya, i'm in france :s
<soorya> What is your nAME?
<Sevenhill> :)
<soorya> HOW ARE YOU MY FRIENDS?
<alt-> o_o
<BluesKaj> dubby , just install it like any other OS , afaiak
<Sevenhill> o_O
<soorya> I am using Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> congratulations soorya  :)
<dubby> BluesKaj: on a raid array, its weird, i have /dev/mapper/jmicron that i can see but whenever i try to write to it it says that the file does not exist
<dubby> jmicron is my bios that created the raid array
<BluesKaj> which raid setup are you using dubby ?
<soorya> I am not an Linux expert
<BluesKaj> 0, 1 , 5 ?
<dubby> i read on google and ubuntu forums from live-cd instal dmraid first and then it would work, yet i am unable to install any application while using live cd, and i am using a striped raid-0
<soorya> Do you know anything about ISRO?
<BluesKaj> striped raid 0 is not recommended for safe backup of files , there's no redundancy
<alt-> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome ?
<dubby> BluesKaj i did not want it for redundancy infact I wanted a jbod just to put like 3 200g hard drives together into a single 600, if they degrade then so be it, im trying to learn
<BluesKaj> all hdds are acting as one in raid-0 ...if one fails , your setup is screwed
<soorya> I want some hot websites
<alt-> my inglish may be dirty..
<BluesKaj> if you used raid5 , then you could stripe 2 and use one as the backup
<soorya> Looks very dirty
<alt-> sry :D
<alt-> yours too
<soorya> Are you male or female?
<alt-> male..
<BluesKaj> alt-, yes kubuntu uses kde desktop environment
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<alt-> thanks BluesKaj
<soorya> Where do you live?
<alt-> france
<soorya> I am in Tirunelveli, South India, India
<duuby> hey again sorry
<duuby> :-/
<alt-> :o
<dubby> sorry
<alt-> stupid question: is kde better than gnome ?
<soorya> Have you ever been to India?
<dubby> BluesKaj: sorry yes, I know the risks of a raid-0 array and still would like to place an installation upon it
<alt-> never :s
<BluesKaj> alt-, it's a matter of taste and preference
<alt-> ok
<soorya> India is a superb country!
<dubby> Every tech support call i ever made has gone to someone in inda
<dubby> india *
<alt-> lol
<dubby> anywho
<dubby> Yes I know the risks involved in a raid-0 array and a jbod (which i would have preferred further) , BluesKaj, do you believe if it was a raid-1 array it would be any different?
<dubby> and then easier to install
<BluesKaj> yes, i think so dubby
<soorya> What's special in your country?
<dubby> ok then that is what i shall try
<alt-> wine !
<dubby> thank you
<soorya> What about your countries girls?
<alt-> they're nice :p
<alt-> we have a lot of tourist...
<soorya> Saree is the sexiest dress!
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<alt-> Oo;
<alt-> wine is a drink :s
<BluesKaj> not on linux
<soorya> go to www.aol.in/bollywood to see hottest pictures
<soorya> Are you using linux?
<alt-> yes !
<alt-> for the first time
<alt-> i'm a little bit lost
<soorya> Which Linux are you using?
<BluesKaj> alt-, what are you trying to do
<alt-> ubuntu
<alt-> i love it :x
<soorya> Kubuntu is better in Appearance than Ubuntu!
<alt-> i think i gonna try to get kde
<soorya> What is the speed of youe connection
<BluesKaj> alt-, you can install kubuntu-desktop , then when you login you can choose between gnome and kde , whichever suits your fancy that session .
<alt-> oh
<alt-> nice
<alt-> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<soorya> Do you have any blog account?
<alt-> nope
<soorya> Give me some hot websites that you know?
<alt-> er....
<kryp7ik> i have a problem with my internet connection being slow
<alt-> what do you mean by "hot"
<kryp7ik> i know in the gnome desktop enviroment in firefox you can type about:config edit options
<kryp7ik> this doesnt work in kde konqueror
<alt-> what fancy mean BluesKaj ? :s
<soorya> sexy i mean
<kryp7ik> i have dsl but connecting with dial-up speed
<BluesKaj> alt-, well in this case fancy means , mood
<mhz128> How do I force VLC or other mp3 players to open a file in the same window? instead of opening a new instance each time
<kryp7ik> it was the ipv6 that i changed to true in firefox does anyone know if this works for kubuntu or how to access these options?
<alt-> ok i understood ;)
<alt-> -i*
<kryp7ik> is there anyone that can help me or someone that can point me to somewhere else where someone might be able to help
<kryp7ik> anyone?
<alt-> not me, sorry :s
<kryp7ik> theres like 968759907 people in here that use kubuntu someones gotta know what the hell they are doing
<BluesKaj> kryp7ik, change it back to false then do this :open the Run Command (alt+F2) & type; kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist...then add this line : blacklist ipv6 , save the file and reboot. then open the konsole and do:' ip a | grep inet6 If there's no output, IPv6 is disabled
<alt-> i think kde has failed to install
<kryp7ik> thank you
<kryp7ik> and i didnt change it to true only on another harddrive with gnome
<kryp7ik> i was trying to access it but wasnt sure how
<kryp7ik> thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> ok YW
<alt-> "not enougth space" T_T
<kryp7ik> kdesukate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kryp7ik> is that right
<kryp7ik> it said could not run specified command
<BluesKaj> kryp7ik, use the run command , alt+F2
<kryp7ik> i did
<kryp7ik> nevermind
<kryp7ik> i didnt use the space
<alt-> how to check space avables on my hard-drive partition for linux ?
<kryp7ik> between kdesu kate
<BluesKaj> kryp7ik, let copy & paste be your friend :)
<kryp7ik> yea yea
<kryp7ik> i did lol
<kryp7ik> thanks
<kryp7ik> i just like typing :D
<BluesKaj> I type as little as possible ..I'm so crappy at it
<kryp7ik> lol
<BluesKaj> sacktime for old guys ... night folks
<kryp7ik> g'night
<kryp7ik> thanks for the help
<alt-> can someone help me ?
<soorya> Sorry I went to take my breakfast. Shall we continue France Guy?
<soorya> How old are you alt?
<alt-> 22
<soorya> I am only 16
<soorya> I a Female
<alt-> from india :o
<soorya> guido! want to chat with me?
<alt-> if u want
<alt-> but last cig for me, and i go to sleep :)
<soorya> Nice Dreams I am leaving
<bdizzle> hello
<alt-> hello
<alt-> do you have unbuntu ? i need a litte help :s
<bdizzle> I'm using Hardy 8.0.4.1 and I'm trying to get firefox to work, but it takes at least a minute to load, often freezes to a grey screen after a minute or two, and then always claims that it crashed when I try to reload it
<bdizzle> anyone know how to fix it?
<bdizzle> alt-, I might be able to help, though I use Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<soorya> Go to http://getfirefox.com/releases Bdizzle!
<alt-> i just need to know how to list process in the terminal
<alt-> like to kill one...
<bdizzle> ps -A
<alt-> thank you !
<bdizzle> then kill (process number)
<alt-> you have firefox 3 K?
<bdizzle> yeah, both firefox 2 and firefox 3
<bdizzle> neither of them worked
<alt-> oh
<alt-> i can't help you sorry :(
<bdizzle> which is angering,  I had them working before I had to reformat harddrive and reload everything
<soorya> Try asking you question in Yahoo Answers
<soorya> Download and Install Alien Package. Then convert them to deb packages
<bdizzle> yeah, I've got alien, but I thought that only works for .rpm files
<bdizzle> how would I use alien for .tar.bz files?
<bdizzle> okay, silly question. On the package manager, it says that Firefox 3.0 gnome support is installed. Shouldn't that be KDE support for Kubuntu?
<alt-> bdizzle:  you should try to install it :s
<bdizzle> lol
<soorya> bdizzle are you female as I
<bdizzle> no
<alt-> so
<alt-> i have to quit you
<alt-> cya :)
<bdizzle> why?
<bdizzle> hold on, I'm almost done trying to re-install
<bdizzle> though I'm not entirely sure how to use alien
<alt-> o_o
<alt-> i'm totally noob in linux and my english sux-a-lot
<alt-> i realy can't help you
<alt-> and my bed is calling for me :p
<bdizzle> yeah, it won't let me install it
<bdizzle> lol
<alt-> so have fun
<alt-> good night
<soorya> I want any Indians Please!
<bdizzle> huh?
<soorya> bdizzle are you an Indian?
<bdizzle> um, no
<bdizzle> American
<bdizzle> very very tired american
<bdizzle> grr, and I still can't get firefox to work properly
<bdizzle> this is annoying now
<soorya> Cool!
<bdizzle> what dependencies does firefox have?
<bdizzle> maybe I'm missing something there
<soorya> I don't know
<soorya> Let's start discussing hot politics
<soorya> Aranael! i am from India
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ot | soorya
<ubottu> soorya: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<soorya> online
<guido_> hey guys, can anyone tell me if my sources.list has anything wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/30785/
<Nickmeister2006> greetings fellow kubuntu users
<mister---t> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Valros_> ok i know this is very off topic but whats the price for a few gigs of data recovery off of a 2.5 inch usually run, because im sure geek squad is overpriced as hell
<guido_> hi
<enterusername> hello
<enterusername> I am having a problem withmy overclocking for CPU and usnig speed step
<enterusername> and was wondering if anyone solved the issue. When i run with speedstep linux doesnt go pass the 2.4
<enterusername> however ive got my system overclocked to 3.2
<enterusername> im using cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Darkrift411> my laptop just stopped booting.. not sure whats wrong but sometimes it will load kde and the kicker, others it wont. when it does, nothing works (doesnt finish loading my auto start programs)
<Darkrift411> sometimes i can click the kde button and a menu will come up, but it kinda locks there
<Darkrift411> cannot boot to console
<Darkrift411> only thing that seems to work every time is ctrl-alt-backspace, which lets me relogin and watch it fail all over again
<Darkrift411> anyone got any ideas?
<soorya> I am Online. Any one want to talk with sexy girl like me?
<genii> soorya: This is not a channel for that kind of discussion. Here we discuss technical issues and problems concerning the linux distribution of Kubuntu
<soorya> I am Sorry
<soorya> I am just joking
<soorya> Infact I am male
<genii> soorya: If you do not have some technical support issue involving the use of Kubuntu linux which you require assistance with then you are in the wrong place.
<chackal_sjc> hey guys
<chackal_sjc> why my ~/.profile is not sourced when the system starts??
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/faq/configure.html#id2559604
<Darkrift411> i came home tonight to my kubuntu 7.10 laptop having internet problems (irc worked, that is all though). after trying to reconnect, i rebooted. since then i have not been able to boot up fully. kde will sometimes load, but nothing runs (my autoload programs dont even start). nothing works at all except ctrl-alt-bkspc which just restarts the loop. renaming .kde didnt help. im at a recovery console, is there anything i can do?
<Me> Wow, I have never heard of anything... like that at all.
<Me> Have you done any console or cut and paste any script you didn't fully understand?
<genii> Darkrift411: In recovery kernel does it have internet?
<Darkrift411> lately the only thing i did was installing java vm
<Darkrift411> no genii
<Darkrift411> ifup eth1 gives error
<Darkrift411> unknown interface
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: and here can I edit the Xsession file?
<Me> Is KDE your only Enviro?
<genii> Darkrift411: PErhaps try:         dpkg --configure -a
<Darkrift411> ?
<Darkrift411> gave no output
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: "here"?
<genii> Darkrift411: If you shut the machine down while it was applying updates and this is the root cause of the issue, this will compell it to finish configuring whatever it was in the middle of configuring.
<Darkrift411> nah, that didnt happen
<Darkrift411> i rebooted normally
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: but do you know?
<Darkrift411> and last updates i did myself (was some php updates but nothing else)
<genii> Darkrift411: OK. Have you scanned the drive for errors?
<Darkrift411> no because fsck needs it unmounted
<Darkrift411> and its mounted
<Darkrift411> nobody can tell me any other way :(
<Me> What about if he did a "sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop" and then a "sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop"?
<Darkrift411> cant, no internet
<Me> Would that solve the problem?
<Me> Shit...
<Darkrift411> yeah....
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: what do you mean? Do I know what?
<soorya> william iam ready
<Me> Boot up a Live CD.
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: do you know where is located Xsession file?
<genii> Darkrift411: If you are already in recovery kernel it's fine. Just issue:   mount -o remount ro /      then run the fsck on the / partition
<Me> Download the package.
<Darkrift411> i c
<Me> Then install in recovery.
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: just edit (or create) your ~/.xsession file and make it source your ~/.profile file
<Darkrift411> gave error about scanning mounted filesystems
<Darkrift411> just continue?
<Me> Would that work? or can you save in a live?
<Me> Never tried.
<genii> Me: First to discover if hardware or software is at fault then to proceed forward once this is known.
<genii> Darkrift411: Yes, continue
<Darkrift411> . /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<Me> I'm kinda  a newbie, I may not have the best advice.
<genii> Darkrift411: Good.
<Darkrift411> . /dev /sda1: clean, 560353/9535488 files, blah blocks, (check after next mount)
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: okay, thanks.. and do you know about the Xstartup??
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: no
<genii> Darkrift411: OK, so software is the issue. You've already eliminated settings in .kde folder. So then most likely suspect is some modification to the xorg.conf file
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: okay, thanks anyway
<Darkrift411> i dont see how/why
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: also see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Darkrift411> kde LOADS, just nothing will run
<Darkrift411> it loads, i get kicker and i get tooltips if i hover over icons on my desktop
<Darkrift411> but clicking on anything basically locks me up
<genii> Darkrift411: Hmm. OK.
<Darkrift411> kde button opens menu, but then locks it up
<genii> Darkrift411: What is the name of your user which logs in there?
<Darkrift411> darkrift
<Darkrift411> i created a new user, but when trying to login to that user it gave error
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: ok, is .xsession a bash script?
<genii> Darkrift411: It seems then to be a permissions issue
<genii> Darkrift411: Did you try to change permissions of the users home folder or similar lately?
<Darkrift411> nope
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: probably, or a shell script (not necessarily bash), that's sourced by X
<Me> Would it load up with permission from "xinit"?
<Darkrift411> ok, last things i did was install java vm (used isntructions on ubuntu forum)
<Me> Or are you in an environment?
<Me> YOu said it won't load right?
<Darkrift411> told me to create /usr/java, download the .bin and run it. which i did
<Darkrift411> i then installed a java web stats program
<Darkrift411> what wont load?
<Me> KDE..
<Darkrift411> it loads
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: okay.. one stuff.. I need to start a program as root.. so the autoload will not handle it, right?
<Darkrift411> but after it loads, nothing works
<genii> Darkrift411: Does: ls -la /home/darkrift       show all the things there as owned by user darkrift and group darkrift ?
<Darkrift411> yes
<Me> xinit, you would load as root.
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: if you put it in /usr/share/env/, it might. if it doesn't, not sure how
<Darkrift411> well, one thing is owned by root and in group darkrift, but thats my .lightscribe folder
<Darkrift411> and that works fine
<Darkrift411> well, has worked fine
<genii> OK
<Darkrift411> .nano_history is root root
<simi> hi, i compiled my own kernel(build my drivers and other required module into kernel), i tried 3 difrent .configure (in some i do not disable any modules) Problem is that i do not have sound or network driver
<genii> Darkrift411: Did part of the instructions involve adding the user to a new group?
<simi> any ideea ?
<Darkrift411> no
<Darkrift411> i did hav eto do apt-get someting alternatives-java
<Darkrift411> and change someting in there
<Darkrift411> which didnt work, so i used a different method
<genii> Hmm
<genii> Wait. Is this kde3 or kde4 ?
<Darkrift411> 3
<genii> OK. So /kde would have been correct and not .kde4
<genii> bah typos
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: okay, I iwll try it
<genii> The / -> .
<carib909> Running  kubuntu 8.04 and kde4 trying to set up samba but error in terminal after "sudo etc/samba/smb.conf" 'cannot connect to xserver'
<Darkrift411> is there a log somewhere i can read?
<chackal_sjc> Jucato: there is no /usr/share/env
<Darkrift411> when kde is trying to load?
<carib909> Any ideas why, how to fix?
<genii> Darkrift411: They would be mostly in /var/log
<genii> Darkrift411: The xorg.0.log  mostly be of interest I imagine
<Jucato> chackal_sjc: you'll have to create it I think
<Darkrift411> doesnt exist
<Darkrift411> and nothing with *kde*
<genii> Darkrift411: Xorg.0.log    I forgot uppercase X in this instance
<Darkrift411> ahh
<genii> Darkrift411: kde does not keep it's logs there
<genii> Darkrift411: The logs of individual kde apps are in like /home/username/.kde/share/apps/             then appname directory. Then in there is a specific log to that specific kde app
<Darkrift411> dont see anything that loooks like an error near the end of the Xorg log
<carib909> Anyone well versed with samba?
<genii> Darkrift411: There are other logs in the main /var/log  which can also be useful for study. mostly:    messages   dmesg user.log syslog faillog and daemon.log
<Darkrift411> dmesg looks normal
<carib909> genii good morning
<genii> dmesg is mainly for hardware issues
<genii> carib909: Hello. Although 2:44AM in my case could sort of still be evening :)
<carib909> Only 12:44 here in Cali.
<carib909> any idea why my editor cannot connect to Xserver?
<genii> What is the editor named?
<carib909> genii I was using kate
<genii> carib909: Did you by accident use   sudo        to run it sometime previous?
<carib909> genii sudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<genii> Instead of for instance in this case proper kdesu
<carib909> I sure have. Is that a bad thing?
<genii> Yes, a bad thing but not irrepairable
<carib909> genii please advise why and what to do next time...
<carib909> oic
<Darkrift411> i created a new user using useradd, how do i make it so that user can be loaded with kde?
<Darkrift411> right now i get "could not start kstartupconfig. check your installatoin"
<genii> carib909: Always run KDE graphical apps with kdesu when you wish to use them in admin mode. For gnome apps always use gksu
<carib909> aight...thanks
<carib909> genii so now I broke something... how do I fix it?
<genii> carib909: What is the username you login as? Things in their home directory need to be changed all back to their permissions regarding kate
<carib909> ok, so if I used "carib", how do I reset permissions?
<genii> carib909: Then like:   sudo  chown -R carib:carib /home/carib/.kde
<carib909> genii sudo and not kdesudo?
<Darkrift411> kde has no reinstall or restore?
<genii> carib909: sudo is for command line commands. kdesu if for running graphical apps as temporary elevated privelege
<carib909> genii ok, let me try it..
<genii> Darkrift411: Unfortunately not really. You might want to last ditch try  something like sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Darkrift411> will that require internet?
<genii> Emphasis on "last ditch" part
<Darkrift411> well at this point, im there
<genii> Darkrift411: Not usually
<Darkrift411> im in 3 linux/kde related channels and nobody has any other ideas
<genii> Darkrift411: You might want to make cdrom the only repository
<carib909> genii error says "chown: invalid option -- r"
<genii> carib909: upper case Rwith a - directly before it
<genii> eg:   -R
<Darkrift411> fsck forced a check on my drive... letting that finish
<carib909> genii it accepted that command
<carib909> now kdesudo kate?
<Darkrift411> if i boot to a kde live cd, is there a way to restore or anything?
<Darkrift411> i cant believe there is nothing i can do here
<genii> carib909: Good. alt-f2    then kdesu kate /file/place/name.here
<Darkrift411> this isnt windows..... it shouldnt just die on me
<Darkrift411> and yes..... drive errors it seems
<genii> carib909: kdesu is generally better at this time to use than kdesudo
<Darkrift411> exception Emask and buffer io errors on sda1
<genii> Darkrift411: Hmm. Maybe on partition if separate than / whic could be /home or so
<carib909> genii type exactly that? or do I need to change to specific file names?
<Darkrift411> automatic fsck failed. manual must be peformed then system restarted, root fs mounted in r/o mode.
<genii> carib909: Well, put for instance /etc/fstab   if you want to edit /etc/fstab    or so on. Use common sense
<genii> Darkrift411: Weird, we already did this
<Darkrift411> yeah
<Darkrift411> last check took less then a second
<Darkrift411> this one took a few minutes
<Darkrift411> and the manual one im doing now is taking longer
<carib909> genii my sense is not as common as yours. I don't know what file I need to edit to fix the problem; I am guessing /etc/samba//smb.conf?
<Darkrift411> well, the good news is I have a dead laptop (faulty power jack) that i can take the 120g drive from and use
<genii> Maybe some errors developed in the meantime
<Darkrift411> problem is i have my install perfect :(
<Darkrift411> how do i make fsck fix problems if fs is in read only mode?
<Darkrift411> live cd?
<simi> anyone compiled a custom kernel here?
<genii> carib909: If you are trying to configure samba then likely /etc/samba/smb.conf      yes. However edit with caution. In command line after saving changes run: testparm       to see that the file is corrctly formed before restarting the samba process
<genii> Darkrift411: No, the fsck is run as root and so doesn't care about ro mounts. It is examining the /dev/name  usually
<Darkrift411> i c
<Darkrift411> so it CAN fix errors?
<genii> Darkrift411: The readonly on mounted partition is so that things are not dynamically changing on the partition being scanned WHILE in process of scanning
<Darkrift411> i c
<genii> This leads to circular errors, etc
<simi> is mysql requird in kubuntu? who uses it? can i stop it to start or remove it?
<genii> simi: 1) no    2) many people use it    3) you can stop or start it by it's startup script in /etc/init.d like: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop        4) You can remove it through the package manager
<simi> genii: thx, i will stop it starting automaticaly, maybe i will need it sometime
<simi> genii: i belived that is posible that some kde apps store data in mysql tables
<genii> simi: Yes, there are many applications which can do this
<simi> genii:  but not the core application no?
<genii> simi: You mean KDE itself?
<simi> genii: i seen you here almost all the time, are you working for kubuntu ?
<simi> genii: yes i meant kde iteself
<genii> simi: No, I am not even a member yet although likely I could be accepted for that if I made an application. I just use ubuntu a lot and so like to assist and socialise a bit while at my regular work, or sometimes from home as now.
<simi> genii: what i like in kde are the apps :kate, amarok, adept , , nice application,
<genii> simi: As for kde itself using mysql , i have not an idea.
<simi> genii: then i will try to see what happens, o you compiled ever a kernel?
<genii> simi: When i used other unix-like operating systems I compiled many kernels. But I do not bother much in ubuntu since this makes all the packages unavailable
<leba> hi !
<genii> !hi | leba
<ubottu> leba: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<leba> If I want to copy the entirely contents from a windows partition from a free one using linux which command I should be using please ?
<simi> genii: when you compiled the kernel did you tried to optimize it and build your drivers into the kernel to not be loaded as modules
<genii> simi: Yes, i did those things.
<genii> leba: You want to copy your windows files to an empty partition someplace?
<jdbart> is there a way to make my laptop moniter not come on when it's closed and i push the multimedia buttons on the front?
<leba> genii, yep.
<simi> genii: and did your kernel boot faster? i made the same thing but i have problems with the sound card and network and maye other
<Darkrift411> so those errors in fsck mean hd failure and not just bad files?
<leba> genii, in reality I want to move everything from d: to c: for example.
<Darkrift411> meaning unfixable?
<genii> leba: There are 2 possible answers depending on what you intend. The C: and D: ideas/metaphors do not exist as such in linux
<simi> genii: i do not know what steps, data to collect to find out where is the problem
<genii> Darkrift411: My guess is yes impending HD booboo soon
<genii> !compile | simi
<ubottu> simi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubuntu_> .
<leba> genii, yeah I know. I want to copy/move *everything* which is in sdb to sdb for example.
<genii> leba: In linux you splice devices to a directory name then they are available when you list the contents of that directory. This is called mounting
<leba> genii, how do you call a hdd partition on Linux ?
<genii> leba: If the destination is same size/larger you could use dd. Other option is to mount both partitions (source and destination) then to do an archival type cp command from one to the other
<genii> leba: hdd in linux normally would be 4th IDE device
<genii> eg: slave on second IDE cable
<ubuntu_> I wanna mount an encrypted filesystem, but after giving the password the system says: IOCTL: LOOP_SET_DEVICE Unknown Argument
<genii> leba: dd usage is simplest method, does a bit by bit copy including master boot record and so on.
<leba> genii, if I choose to use cp command it would transfer *everything* from one partition to another ?
<simi> genii: i will restart now , i will try to extract more info about the problem
<ubuntu_> anyone an idea?
<genii> leba: Some Windows names are not compatible and also there is a recursing depth of directories so perhaps not all things would get copied
<leba> genii, so there is no way to copy the full contents from one windows partition to another using linux ?
<elo_> u'll get errors on certain files
<elo_> i always do
<leba> and how about a *blind* copy...
<genii> leba: The dd command then. Syntax is like:  sudo dd if=/dev/inputplace of=/dev/outputplace
<leba> something like copy everything
<genii> leba: There is nothing like a "blind copy". The closest thing is like cp -dpR source destination
<leba> genii, but the dev units have to have the same size or doesn't matter ?
<genii> leba: But cp chokes on directory dpths Windows allows as well as non standard characters in filenames and directories like !@#$%^&*   and so on
<leba> genii, dd will solve my problem, do you think ?
<genii> leba: So log as destination device is larger than source device dd makes an exact copy of original. If the destination is larger, the extra space becomes unpartitioned hd area
<genii> leba: You can use dd to copy a HD to a file as well, not just another partition
<genii> leba: Then you can loopmount the file as if it was a HD
<leba> genii, both source and destination devices have free amouth of space.
<genii> leba: With dd it doesnt know about "free space" on source. If sda1 has 100Gb free it doesn't care it copies those 100Gb as well to the destination
<genii> It's an *exact* copy
<genii> leba: So if source partition is say 50Gb but 40 is unused  you still need 50Gb or larger partition to copy it to, not 10Gb
<genii> leba: To use dd to copy to a filename, use like:   sudo dd if=dev/sda1 of=/somedirectory/filename.img      where in this case sda1 gets archived to a file called filename.img   which could be mounted like a hard dive
<genii> * hard drive
<leba> genii, sorry but I don't think I follow your idea. Why create a .img file ?
<leba> genii, what I intent to do is copy windows from one disk partition to another.
<genii> leba: Because you don't for instance need to have a partition set aside to devote to the copy of your files
<genii> leba: You can restore a file image of a hard drive back to a partition for instance as well
<genii> with:   sudo dd if=/home/me/myoldwindrive.img /dev/sda1            for instance
<leba> genii, I could use xcopy from windows or robocoy from vista, but I was thinking in to use a neutral system to do that...
<genii> leba: I've already shown you the most powerful archiving tool there is
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee for everyone
<dotancohen> Thanks for the coffee...
<genii> dotancohen: Anytime
<dotancohen> I'm having a hard time configuring Digikam
<dotancohen> From SVN
<dotancohen> I get this at the end of cmake:
<dotancohen> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<dotancohen> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<dotancohen> QT_QTOPENGL_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
<dotancohen>     linked by target "kipiplugin_slideshow" in directory /home/hardy/digikam-notes/graphics/kipi-plugins/slideshow
<dotancohen>     linked by target "kipiplugin_imageviewer" in directory /home/hardy/digikam-notes/graphics/kipi-plugins/imageviewer
<dotancohen> -- Configuring done
<dotancohen> hardy@hardy-laptop:~/digikam-notes
<genii> dotancohen: There is some feature of it the premade package does not supply which is required?
<dotancohen> Seems that way
<leba> genii, if I intend to download a ubuntu live cd version can I use the desktop one or alternate would be better or none of those ?
<dotancohen> I had to compile lots of other stuff too
<dotancohen> Like exiv2 libgphoto and others
<dotancohen> I did compile kipiplugins, but I cannot get around this error
<dotancohen> Any ideas?
<dotancohen> Leba, the alternative CD does not have a LiveCD option
<dotancohen> So use the Desktop CD
<genii> leba: The desktop one boots up into a version of ubuntu which runs from the cdrom and allows a nice graphical way to install. This is good for most uses. If problems are experienced then the tactic is to go then to the alternate which offers drivers for more equipment and can work in most scenarios
<carib909>  every time I try to browse smba shares using Dolphin, dolphin opens and then goes away. Cannot browse or see windows shares... Any help for tis?
<jdbart> is there a way to make my laptop moniter not come on when it's closed and i push the multimedia buttons on the front?
<genii> dotancohen: I would have recommended instead of svn to only add the deb-src repository of Intrepid Ibex into your sources and then download the alredy patched-for-ubuntu source code and try that under Hardy
<dotancohen> genii: I am triaging bugs for digikam, so SVN it must be!
<genii> jdbart: You want it to display only through the external port when you use the multimedia keys or some such thing?
<leba> dotancohen, ok, thank you.
<leba> genii, thank you for your support ! ;)
<jdbart> genii, no i listen to music on it and i don't want the monitor to cause it to overheat when it's closed and it comes on
<Darkrift411> tried to switch my drive out, but this damned laptop has a proprietary hd connector ive never seen
<genii> carib909: I hope you are not again using   sudo    to run this program previously
<dotancohen> darkrift: What laptop? Are you sure it's not SATA / IDE?
<dotancohen> I doubt that you have a proprietary hard drive!
<genii> Darkrift411: At heart they are all either SATA or mini IDE laptop kind. But there are 3 main different kinds of connectors they generally put onto the standard drive for their specific laptop internal plugs
<genii> Their converters can usually be detached with a small Philips scredriver and re-used on a standard drive
<genii> leba: You're welcome, hope to see you soon here assisting ;)
<genii> dotancohen: You may get more help in either #kubuntu-devel   or possibly #ubuntu-motu (they generally assist there more with packing however)
<genii> *packaging
<birnisson> hi, I don't seem to be able to start akregator in kde4... anybody else with this issue?
<jdbart> well I'm off, thanks to anyone trying to help me
<genii> birnisson: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<dotancohen> Thanks, genii, I will try there
<Darkrift411> genii im familliar with most laptop drives and the pin converter
<Darkrift411> but this one has 3 card edge connections under the adapter
<Darkrift411> might be sata
<Darkrift411> never seen a laptop sata drive before
<genii> Interesting
<chackal_sjc> does anyone here compiled qt4.4 ????
<genii> chackal_sjc: PErhaps ask in #kubuntu-kde4 or so, qt4 is about kde4 and not kde3 which is here
<chackal_sjc> genii: no.. qt4.4 is independent about kde4....
<soorya> Come on Let's Chat?
<genii> soorya: this is not the channel for idle chat
<genii> soorya: Thats what offtopic channels are for
<genii> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<soorya> What you are saying
<soorya> Is you real name genii?
<genii> No
<Tm_T> she is Iineg
<soorya> What is your real name?
<soorya> Are you Male or Female?
<genii> I am gender neutral
<Tm_T> soorya: that means, both if you like that way
<soorya> Are you nine?
<Tm_T> I'm 113 years old
<soorya> I am 16 years old hot and sexy girl.
<soorya> Do you want me?
<genii> Do I have to feed you?
<soorya> Yes feed me "Milk" if you are female
<genii> hehe
<Tm_T> :(
<genii> Does anyone actually have any support issues which are not currently being worked on?
<soorya> how is that genii
<soorya> Do you have breast!!!!!
 * genii sips coffee and thinks about approriate responses in such a family oriented channel
<soorya> Tell me whether you are a mail or female
<genii> soorya: If you persist in sex talk in this channel, an operator will be forced to kick you from here
<Schorfi> mail
<soorya> Schorfi Shall we Chat
<Schorfi> we could email
<soorya> What is your mail ID
<Tm_T> soorya: behave, this is only for Kubuntu support
<soorya> Then where I can go for Sex Talks!!!
<Tm_T> soorya: somewhere else
<soorya> Aroo want to chat with me
<genii> <sigh>
 * genii waits for the next tech support question
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<mkquist> HI!
<k0opa> hi
 * genii hands out coffees
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone have a link to a list of grub parameters at hand? My google foo is really bad this sunday morning...
<mkquist> MilhousePunkRock: what the hell is going on?
<genii> MilhousePunkRock: You mean kernel options you could put there or the grub file itself?
<MilhousePunkRock> genii: Like acpi=force and all these... I am trying to make hibernate and/or suspend work on my desktop machine, seems I need to play around with those parameters...
<genii> MilhousePunkRock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<MilhousePunkRock> genii: Exactly those  kernel options i was looking for, thanks a lot
<genii> MilhousePunkRock: You're welcome. There is also a very good generalised Grub page which i want to add here for completeness in irclog searches http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#How_to_add_Grub_to_your_USB_thumb_drive
<MilhousePunkRock> genii: Now there is a lot of trial and horror ahead of me... Unfortunately I did not find anything on my mainboard and those power savings are always a pain in the behind, I spent weeks messing with it on my laptop...
<genii> MilhousePunkRock: Yeah I've had systems like that
<leba> genii, hey, do you know a linux command to compair two different partition contents ?
<Seven_Away> leba you mean 2 diffrent disk ?
<genii> diff unfortunately would likely chew up your swap space til it dies
<JohnFlux2> Hey all :)
<romunov> i can't write to my disk after a reboot
<JohnFlux2> How do I get my Atheros wireless pci card working?
<JohnFlux2> i can see the device in lspci, but ifconfig and iwconfig can't see it
<JohnFlux2> so I guess the appropritate hasn't been loaded ?
<JohnFlux2> it's a AR2413
<romunov> oh cmon, this is rediculous
<romunov> i can't even open files without them being read only
<leba> Seven_Away, no, two different disk partitions, same disk.
<romunov> how the hell can developers allow this? i don't have time to tinker with my computer all day :/
<leba> genii, so the is no way ?
<genii> romunov: Does:   mount    command show / mounted as ro  instead of rw  or so?  Possibly /home as ro ?
<genii> leba: I'm searching for one but no immediate way comes to mind. Normally to compare files the app diff  is used. But it was designed in a way that it wats to load all into memory then compare. So if your swap is smaller than the two things to compare it will always fail horribly.
<romunov> this is my fstab file partaining the drive i'm trying write to: /dev/sda1 /data vfat auto,fmask=111,umask=000 0 0
<leba> genii, yeah, ok. I understand. I will be checking for it as well .
<bibstha> questions for kde4 goes here?
<romunov> here is the mount output: /dev/sdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<romunov> /dev/sda1 on /data type vfat (rw,fmask=111,umask=000)
<genii> romunov: Remove the part "auto" since it conflicts with the next 2 options given
<romunov> these are my two harddrives
<romunov> ok
<genii> romunov: Also filemask of 111 gives files 666 attributes
<romunov> is that good or bad or what? :)
<genii> romunov: Should be fine for files which just need read/write and you do not want to be executable
<romunov> ok
<genii> romunov: May want to add option of uid=1000     if you are first default name created
<romunov> so i save the fstab and try to remount?
<genii> romunov: Just sudo mount -a    should do
<genii> romunov: (after saving fstab)
<genii> bibstha: No, #kubuntu-kde4
<romunov> ok, this is my new fstab line: /dev/sda1 /data vfat fmask=111,umask=000 0 0,uid=1000
<romunov> does order of commands matter?
<genii> romunov: No, the two separate 0 must be last things
<romunov> ok
<genii> Yes it matters
<genii> One sec
<romunov> /dev/sda1 /data vfat fmask=111,uid=1000,umask=000 0 0
<romunov> this is the last version
<genii> romunov: This should be better:     /dev/sda1 /data vfat users,fmask=111,umask=000,uid=1000 0 0
<romunov> ok
<genii> romunov: But yes, you get the idea now. I added users so that regular users could mount it
<romunov> romunov@lycanidae:~$ sudo mount -a
<romunov> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<romunov> can't umount the drive i'm trying to write on
<genii> romunov: Try:  sudo mount -o remount -a      instead
<romunov> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<genii> romunov: If you have something using files or such on the affected mount open right now , close it first since that means system will see it as in use and refuse to un-mount it
<romunov> i closed all the applications that i think were using the data on the mounted drive
<genii> romunov: "specify filesystem type" indicates wrong type of directive like vfat   or else missing one. Please pastebin  the fstab for scrutiny
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<romunov> http://pastebin.com/d6ee1571a
<genii> reading
<genii> Hmm. All looks good there, oddly
<romunov> lemme try to open the location as root and writing on it
<genii> romunov: Root will always be able to
<romunov> can't write as root either
<genii> Hmm.
<genii> romunov: Is one of these drives a usb or otherwise removeable?
<romunov> yes, i'm trying to copy from a stick
<romunov> genii: but i get blocked if i try to make a directory on the HD
<romunov> so i doubt this is causing the problem
<romunov> but the two drives that you mention are both (s)ata drives
<romunov> maybe the drive's full
<genii> I doubt drive is full
<romunov> that would be emberrasing
<romunov> great, now i cna't delete the fless as well
<romunov> files*
<genii> romunov: Try prhaps like /dev/sda1	/data	vfat	iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000  0    0
<genii> bah
<genii> 1 sec
<genii> romunov: /dev/sda1   /data   vfat   iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000   0   0
<genii> rather. The <tab> key doesn't translate well here
<a1202> hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<romunov> genii: any ideas how can i remount the hd?
<genii> romunov: Try:   sudo mount -o remount,rw /data
 * genii hands Jucato a coffee
<Jucato> genii: does coffee mix well with coke?
<romunov> genii: great, it's working
<romunov> i just don't know if it's the fstab changes or the mount command :)
<genii> romunov: Good
 * Agent_bob passes genii coffee
<genii> Agent_bob: Yay!
<genii> Jucato: Probably not!
<Jucato> too bad. :(
<genii> romunov: Try then:   sudo mount -o remount,ro /data     to make readonly force. Then just:   sudo mount -o remount /data      without the rw specified and try then
 * genii grabs Jucato's coffee and starts drinking coffee with both mugs now
 * Jucato continues chugging his coke
<Agent_bob> coke ?    oh  coca cola  ?
<Jucato> yesh
<Agent_bob> origenally a cocain drink,  later reduced to cafine
<Agent_bob> or was that  *upgraded to* ?
<genii> I'm definitely addicted to caffeine. Although not in the fizzy carbonated pop way. But I'm sure they snag a lot that way
<Agent_bob> "yesh"  is that a unix shell ?  :)
<Agent_bob> if not it should be
<squid0> hi. I'm trying to connect to a wifi network in ubuntu. I can connect fine in windows xp, but no joy in ubuntu:( I have logs and output from iwconfig and ifconfig. should I paste them somewhere?
<Agent_bob> yesh == ye shell
<Agent_bob> !wifi | squid0 have you been here
<ubottu> squid0 have you been here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<squid0> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll have a look. I've used wifi in linux perfectly fine on other networks before... can't understand why it's problematic here. I'll give it a look
<Nix3r>  i got struck by a virus while runing windows. and all my video / audio files were deleted. then i re partitioned all drives. any good utility to recover my data?
<Agent_bob> !wpa | maybe
<ubottu> maybe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> Gotta love the !factoid | someone Add a specific comment here before the factoid appears                           thing
<Agent_bob> genii ?
<Jucato> !helpersnack | genii, because you are ever so helpful
<ubottu> genii, because you are ever so helpful: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> bah
 * genii munches and sips !coffee
<Agent_bob> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<genii> Agent_bob ?
<genii> ooooo nice
<genii> Nix3r: After a repartition it's pretty hopeless
 * Agent_bob wonders if it was a virus or "drm" that deleted the media files
<genii> Same result
<Agent_bob> yesh
<Agent_bob> Nix3r if you weren't using any disk/fs encription it's probably possable.  assuming you only rebuilt the partition table.   if you reinstalled OS's then not likely
<Nix3r> i heard there are softwares that can recover from formated partitions too..
<Nix3r> i just del the partition table
<genii> Nix3r: Did you just repartition or also format them afterwards as well?
<Nix3r> just made one partition and installed linux on it. other is not made available yet........
<Nix3r> Agent_bob genii ^
<Agent_bob> Nix3r not sure it won't restore the virus (if it was one) but testdisk can restore the partitions.
<Nix3r> Agent_bob i need a data recovery utitily
<Agent_bob> Nix3r /me points @ google -->
<genii> Can also just use fdisk    to change type to 6 for ntfs or so then write. Then it would be accessible again for ntfs-3g or so
<Agent_bob> i don't know any off hand.
<Nix3r> ok
<genii> !info autopsy
<ubottu> autopsy (source: autopsy): graphical interface to SleuthKit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2 (hardy), package size 370 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<genii> !info sleuthkit
<ubottu> sleuthkit (source: sleuthkit): Tools for forensics analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.09-2 (hardy), package size 3038 kB, installed size 8400 kB
<Agent_bob> ext3grep for ext3   *it's new and beta*
<genii> hehe
<Agent_bob> but it does show promice.  i hope that someone develops it into a full robust data recovery tool for ext# fs's
 * genii waits for "xfsgrep"
<Agent_bob> one thing that it despretly needs is a switch to read an alternate superblock.  it uses the main superblock and if the fs is corrupt that is generally not the one you want.
<Nix3r> ok
<genii> Agent_bob: Program it in :)
<Nix3r> the partitions were fat32 btw
<Agent_bob> genii i do not C++
<Jucato> C?
<Agent_bob> Nix3r heh.  restore the partitions and use dos's undelete
<Agent_bob> Jucato yeah it's writen in C
<Agent_bob> or C++
<Agent_bob> or what ever   i really didn't pay much attention  cause i don't  C
 * Agent_bob is blind and doesn't V
<Agent_bob> C
<Jucato> :P
<Nix3r> k
<Agent_bob> but he does typo
<Nix3r> Agent_bob thats a windows app?
<Agent_bob> Nix3r it's a ms dos app
<genii> If fat32 and not ntfs then partition type of b and not 6 would be in order
<Nix3r> k
<Nix3r> i hope its free
<Agent_bob> Nix3r used to be provided with all dos installations   back in the day
<Nix3r> i just need a powerful tool. let me try
<shreyas> whois
<shreyas> hello anybody there ?
<Agent_bob> up to and including 7  iirc      which win9x ran on.
<shreyas> hello
<Agent_bob> shreyas
<shreyas> hello agent bob
<shreyas> yup
<shreyas> hello agent bob
<shreyas> u there ?
<Agent_bob> Nix3r also  you might ask in ##windows  someone in there may know a good tool
<shreyas> hello anybody there please reply
<genii> shreyas: We all see you fine. Is there some question regarding kubuntu you wanted to ask?
<Agent_bob> "no, i'm not there."
<shreyas> thanks for replying
<shreyas> well
<shreyas> wat i wanted to ask about kubuntu ut
<shreyas> is
<genii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shreyas> in kubuntu there is no firewall
 * Agent_bob nudges ubotu in that dirrection too late
<shreyas> how can we install firewall in kubuntu or enable it
<shreyas> ?
<Agent_bob> !guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shreyas> ok thank u
<shreyas> and one more thing
<Nix3r> Agent_bob i have test disk. can you guide a bit how to use it
<Agent_bob> and six more lines
<Agent_bob> Nix3r ummm   man testdisk   ?
<shreyas> is there a tool for converting media formats in kubuntu coz all players dont support mp3 n avi
<Nix3r> Agent_bob iam just using testdisk. i dont see the other name
<genii> ffmpeg and mencoder mostly. But try to install the codecs for those other formats from medibuntu
<genii> !codecs | shreyas
<ubottu> shreyas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Agent_bob> lol  i just noticed that the testdisk programmer wrote it for M$  the switches are  /blah
<shreyas> medibuntu u mean from where adobe reader comes from right ?
<Agent_bob> Nix3r you know about man pages ?
<genii> shreyas: Sort of
<shreyas> ok
<shreyas> got it
<Nix3r> Agent_bob ya..
<shreyas> and one more thing abou kubuntu
<shreyas> when my system boots up
<shreyas> d compiz effects crash of slows down the gui
<Agent_bob> Nix3r   man testdisk     and while you run it, be sure to read all it's saying to you.
<shreyas> when i kill the process it works fine i mean all windows move without drag
<Nix3r> ok
<shreyas> why is it so? do i need to install new patches r remove effects ?
<Nix3r> Agent_bob thanks!
<Agent_bob> Nix3r welcome.
<genii> I'm thinkin !enter ain't gettin through
<shreyas> genii : pardon ? shud i repeat ?
<genii> !compiz | shreyas
<ubottu> shreyas: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> genii i'm agreeing with you.       some things don't soke in very fast...
<shreyas> shud i remove compiz and install compiz fusion?
<genii> shreyas: Please don't make one statement over many lines.
<shreyas> ok sorry for inconvenience
<genii> shreyas: We do not support Compiz in this channel but the informatin above can diect you to the channel which has assistance for that
<shreyas> @ genii : ok thanks a lot for all those rest of the solutions
<Agent_bob> Nix3r one thing i found about testdisk that i liked was that it does seem to follow the "safty first" approach,  it won't change anything without asking you first.
<shreyas> hope to see ya soon
<genii> shreyas: You're welcome and best luck with Compiz issues
<shreyas> @genii : bye thanks again :-)
<shreyas> ya will find out somehow .... :-)
<Nix3r> Agent_bob k
 * Agent_bob admits that testdisk is totally useless on his "partitionless" system though...   ;/
<genii> hence the fdisk solution I proposed earlier to restore partition type
<corpsicle> so um
<corpsicle> amarok gives me errors when i try and start it
<Agent_bob> genii not his  mine.
<Agent_bob> genii testdisk is more likely to work for him than fdisk   but neither would help me.
<genii> generalised errors or something a bit more specific?
<genii> corpsicle:  generalised errors or something a bit more specific?
<enaut> corpsicle: you may start it in console and copy its output to a pasteservice
<corpsicle> yea
<corpsicle> ok
<corpsicle> i got something about sockets when kubuntu booted
<Agent_bob> Jucato do you happen to know what part of "kde" k3b uses?
<corpsicle> and there are leftover amarok processes
<corpsicle> and <defunkt> ruby processes
<corpsicle> which i think have to do with amarok
<corpsicle> and when i try to start it from commandline now it just doesnt do anything =P
<genii> corpsicle: Use   kdesu amarok
<corpsicle> is that some sudo thing ?
<corpsicle> because it started just fine now, but without my collection
<enaut> yes it is some sudo... now we know that you canfigs are broken
<enaut> *configs
<corpsicle> actually no, it works fine now =)
<corpsicle> starting amarok normally and then quitting it seems to have removed all the little shitty processes
<enaut> ah ok
<enaut> even better
<engineer> nice
<squid0> hey, I'm having trouble connecting to a wifi network, which I can connect to fine under windows xp. Here are some logs: http://paste.linuxassist.net/35 I would appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this for me!
<Agent_bob> anyone know any way to keep udev from mounting a tmpfs on /dev   ?
<aljun> hi
<floown> hello
<floown> how to decompress some tar.gz in a directory? find *.tar.gz -name -exec tar -xzvf {} \; doesn't go
<floown> find /. -name *.tar.gz
<Agent_bob> -iname
<Agent_bob> why will my k3b not work outside of kde ?
<Agent_bob> it runs but doesn't burn anything
<Nix3r> Agent_bob testdisk didnt recovered
<Nix3r> Agent_bob iam going for windows apps. i think linux dont have so many for that purpose
<Agent_bob> Nix3r i think you are probably right.   data recovery of free software is not nearly as important as data recovery of over priced software.
<Nix3r> hm
<Nix3r> you use windows. and app you like?
<Agent_bob> i don't do windows  no.
<Nix3r> ok
<Nix3r> thx
<engineer> i couldn't disagree more
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Werzi2001> i have a usb mouse but the middle button doesnt work... any ideas why?
<engineer> ye
<engineer> emulate 3 buttons might be on
<Werzi2001> where can i find this?
<engineer> grep emulate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Werzi2001> nothing :(
<engineer> sorry
<engineer> grep Emulate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Werzi2001> nothing too :(
<Werzi2001> i am sorry but i have to go... thanks for the try
<Werzi2001> bye
<engineer> marine@bodyguard:~$ grep Emulate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<engineer> Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<Werzi2001> k ill try to insert that
<benecrom> hi
<engineer> hi benecrom what's up
<engineer> Werzi2001 inside the mouse section
<Werzi2001> k :)
<Werzi2001> ill give it a try
<Werzi2001> thanks :)
<Agent_bob> well i did a work around and got things cooking again for now...
<engineer> for now..
<engineer> it will come back to get you
<Agent_bob> engineer heh  that's the software game isn't it.
<nonewmsgs> agent_bob aren't you that _2 guy
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Agent_bob> base 2    :)
<chackal_sjc> man
<chackal_sjc> how to install svn???
<Agent_bob> man man
<Agent_bob> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<chackal_sjc> come on
<chackal_sjc> no package??
<Agent_bob> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-java, libsvn-javahl (and 37 others)
<Agent_bob> !find ^svn
<ubottu> Found: svn-arch-mirror, svn-autoreleasedeb, svn-buildpackage, svn-load, svn-workbench (and 1 others)
 * Agent_bob wonders what the other was
<chackal_sjc> okay
<chackal_sjc> wich one i pick??
<lil-romeo> hey ya all
<Agent_bob> chackal_sjc you could search your repos      apt-cache search ^svn
<lil-romeo> hey how to make a shortcut from a game in a menu i have to open it with admin so otherwise it cant write :D
<lil-romeo> normaly i open it in console but i want shortcut:D
<Agent_bob> lil-romeo not the right way to do that.    give the game permission in the aproprate dir    don't run it as root
<engineer> lil-romeo sudo command
<snirp> Hi there: installing kubuntu-restricted-packages failed on sun-java6-bin and now i cannot use adept anymore :-(
<Agent_bob> running games as root is about as dumb as irc'ing as root
<lil-romeo> what
<chackal_sjc> Agent_bob: Subversion
<lil-romeo> i give examle
<chackal_sjc> the package
<engineer> sudo doom3 to run as root
<lil-romeo> ok
<lil-romeo> hmm i try
<lil-romeo> thanks friends
<snirp> it says: another process is using the packaging system
<snirp> but i do not see any instance of adept running!
<Agent_bob> lil-romeo find where it's having issues "writing"  and  chmod that dir  or shown it
<snirp> any way to resolve this, please
<lil-romeo> well cant write hunkusage
<lil-romeo> or smtng
<lil-romeo> in command i point it to et
<snirp> ?
<lil-romeo> the game but.... it launches but cant connect server
<lil-romeo> i need to run it in admin so i dont know run in terminal is a box to
<engineer> edit the item
<engineer> behind the command
<engineer> write sudo
<lil-romeo> example '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et' sudo
<lil-romeo> ?
<engineer> no
<engineer> sudo /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et
<bAgent_bo> engineer   do you really think that helping him run a game as root that is probably connecting to a remove server is a good idea ?     i breaks all kinds of security wisdoms ...
<engineer> i don't think anything
<engineer> that's what he wanted
<engineer> he probably should move the game into his home dir
<lil-romeo> hmm
<lil-romeo> hmm 1 try
<lil-romeo> than i place it in my home
<lil-romeo> sudo /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et not works boys
<skip> I've got a question about KXDocker if anyone feels eligable to field this one
<lil-romeo> how to login as admin?
<lil-romeo> in file systm with dolphin manager
<skip> right click actions on mine
<lil-romeo> nice
<skip> I killed a program with ctrl-alt-esc (on the system tray icon) Its no longer loading into systray when i load the program, i cant for the life of me find it
<nonewmsgs> skip have you tried starting it with konsole
<skip> yes
<lil-romeo> well forget making a shortcut then not works for me :P
<lil-romeo> im such a noob
<skip> drag your icon somewhere romeo
<skip> when you release it it will ask you if you want to link it (shortcut)
<lil-romeo> skip, listen normal wise i have to do cd/location
<lil-romeo> then sudo sh et
<lil-romeo> how i make that in a shortcut
<frybye> hi - what to do when an appl. looses its icon and just shows a "?-" icon .. how to restore the correct icon...
<frybye> it has happend to this appl = Konversation - irc client... - using kde4.1
<safouane> hello
<pushax> Anyone know of a program to copy websites and their deeper links?
<GreySim> pushax: I think the Scrapbook extension for Firefox will do it, if you use that. I know there are definitely commandline tools too, but I haven't used any in forever.
<pushax> GreySim: ok will lok.  thanks
<pushax> GreySim: works.  thanks again
<serzholino> pushax: wget can do this from command line
<pushax> serzholino: ok.  I do prefer gfx interface
<pushax> serzholino: theres a cli program called harvestman that's a spider/crawler too
<serzholino> ok
<serzholino> will know
<hatman_> Hi all !
<hatman_> someone know where kcontrol fetch its monitor & display resolution ? It seems it is distrib specific and not directly coming from xorg.conf (I got this info from #kde) ?
<simi> hi , a GUI tool for repartitioning the harddrive? i want to add an other linux partition
<chi_> sudo aptitude search gparted
<chi_> gparted is a gui for resizing and create partitions on ur harddrives
<chi_> instead of adding new partitions, u may also add just new kernels...
<simi> do you know how many partition can you have on a hdd?
<chi_> of casue
<simi> i am reading but i am not understend
<chi_> its 4  primary
<chi_> and primary are the ones you can boot from
<chi_> normally, you should think about partitions before settingh up the system
<simi> i have 4 partitions but i want to try othed distro, and i want to keep kubuntu
<tibbar> how do I know what os im running
<chi_> be careful with deleting the content of the very first partition if you are running NTloader
<tibbar> can I type a command in konsole?
<chi_> tibbar :) well you are in a remote connection?
<tibbar> because I installed both x86 and amd64, don't know which one im in
<chi_> unmae
<chi_> uname -a
<tibbar> x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tibbar> does this mean I have 64
<tibbar> or 85
<tibbar> or x86
<hatman_> Any idea about where Kcontrol -> "Monitor & display" fetch its resolution ?? xorg, xml file, etc. ?
<pag> tibbar, that's 64 bit system, if that's what you're asking
<simi> hatman_: tell me  when you find out,
<hatman_> simi: ? what do you mean ?
<tibbar> thanks pag :O
<simi> hatman_:  i searched that answer here too and i do not find out the answer, google too
<hatman_> simi: are you having trouble with dual monitor too ?
<chi_> simi, you can extend a bootloader to a partition, and then you can load up to 64 different OSes ... but if you even dont know how many partitions are bootable, this might be very hard to do ...
<simi> hatman_: no i wanted to modify something to the video driver
<hatman_> simi: you could directly edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that purpose...
<simi> hatman_:  i seen today tthis https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK maybe is releated with your problems and you will find tmore info
<simi> chi_:   i have an ideea , to resize the partition with windows(give space from the  partition for data) and the data partition to format it as ext3, but i must see if ths can be done, if are one near other
<TimS> Could someone help me with forwarding my xbox 360 to the internet via my linux px
<TimS> I have internet coming through wlan0 and thats configured through KNetworkManager, and my 360 is plugged in via ethernet to eth0
<TimS> I would be very happy if there was a gui way, but I could do the CLI if thats the only possible way
<fredthemonkey1> hello. i am trying to run a program but it says:  error while loading shared libraries: libclanApp-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . I know that this file is in /usr/local/lib (whereis says that). how can i make the program find it?
<simi> it seams o can edit the partitions with gparted, them appear do be locked
<chi_> simi:  are you raunning gparted as root?
<gmorphis> new to linux here (well fairly new). I upgraded to 8.04 and getting a DCOP error when I run dcopserver.. google searched and havent found much help
<vidar> I've installed tor and privoxy and started tor by running /etc/init.d/tor start - shouldn't Tork then be able to contact Tor on my machine?
<simi> chi_: yes with sudo
<gmorphis> menu items fail to work, click on Konsole on desktop and I get "KLauncher could not be reached via DCOP
<simi> chi_:  i have an extended partition with my bigest partition and the linux one, so i can add one more in this extended partition no?
<gmorphis> ran kdeinit, dcopserver is running
<gmorphis> kcontrol loads, just can't launch menu items or desktop items.. wtf?
<chi_> and you restarted allready?
<gmorphis> yeah, after the update this morning it restarted fine (I initially saw the error when I clicked on FireFox) but it worked initially just gave some DCOP error but FirFox loaded
<gmorphis> I didnt think anything of it until I went to open eclipse and found that no menu items worked
<gmorphis> then I clicked on the Konsole desktop item and got the KLaucher error..
<gmorphis> I've ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, everything looks god
<gmorphis> I get a dcop error when I run dcopserver, something about .ICEauthority, I rm'd that file, still get error
<TimS> !info airsnort
<ubottu> Package airsnort does not exist in hardy
<gmorphis> I'm going to reboot again.. <crosses finger> hopefully it'll go away
<gmorphis> looks like rebooting has solved the issue or at least helped
<viniciuspt_> Expensive friends, I have a problem in inicialization of the  Compiz fusion. I have kubuntu version 8.06
<viniciuspt_> The icons of the systray they are in taskbar
<viniciuspt_> he problem is that if the Compiz is initiated before the icons, them is in taskbar
<viniciuspt_> the problem
<viniciuspt_> Somebody assist could me
<reese> hi! I have internet gprs connection on a cell phone, through a vodafone access point. I was wondering: how could I use this internet connection on a computer?
<zibi> hello
<zibi> i have a question
<chi_> state em all ;D
<zibi> how can I install kde 4.1 rc 1 on kuuntu 8.04
<zibi> ?
<chi_> i am not sure what rc1  means
<zibi> realese candition
<d_o_r_i_a_n> hi
<leba> I tryed to set a disk label in one of my disk partition using linux and it removed all partitions from my hdd. But from windows xp I still can see the partitions and files, I wonder how to fix this ?
<chi_> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ==> that is not rc1?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> i have a movie dvd on my hdd and i want it to be an .iso image; with which software can i accomplish that ?
<d_o_r_i_a_n> the files are like VTS_VOB..
<minsu0806> #korea
<Lynoure> Is there any software for measuring one's normal typing speed? E.g. software that would either count all keyboard presses or hook to OO.o, or an editor?
<ubunturos> Lynoure: there's one called Ktouch, which could be helpful for one to determine his/her typing speed
<Lynoure> KTouch only measures your speed at typing the scrolling text it gives. Not normal typing situation.
<Lynoure> So not what I'm looking for, though it's handy for learning to touchtype :)
<aurios> hi
<aurios> Please i need help i'm noob
<enaut> hi
<aurios> How to read a video file CPS with Kubuntu ?? It can make video file and can't read them ? lol
<aurios> CPS files seems to be PostScript files
<scripted> hi.. can someone tell me what i have to restart ufw on every startup?
<SSJ_GZ> aurios: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/07/kwin-desktop-recorder-cps-usable-format.html
<aurios> SSJ_GZ: unknown host :/
<SSJ_GZ> aurios: Works fine here.
<aurios> 404 error :/
<aurios> SSJ_GZ: 404 error plz check again :/
<simi> chi_: hi
<SSJ_GZ> aurios: Are you clicking on the URL or typing it in manually?
<simi> chi_:  i restarted, the names of the partitions had changed and i must edit my fstab, i am ucky  because my system boot up normaly, my data partition is not availeble
<aurios> SSJ_GZ: i'm clicking, and after you said me it works fine, i have copy/pasted the full URL to Firefox
<aurios> and i got error 404
<simi> how can i list detais abot my sda partitions so i can identify them to edit fstab
<simi> ?
<enaut> aurios: works fine for me too
<SSJ_GZ> aurios: I have no idea what's going wrong, then :)
<simi> sudo fdisk  -l
<aurios> SSJ_GZ:  i've got troubles to access Gmail.com i have 404 error too, i think its routing from FR to US... :-(
<chi_> ah
<chi_> ls -l ... mom
<aurios> SSJ_GZ: do you have another mirror ?
<chi_> $ ls -l /dev/disk/by-
<chi_> by-id/   by-path/ by-uuid/
<SSJ_GZ> aurios: Oh dear :/ No, sorry.
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Does KDE4 log? Every time I try to load a KDE4 session, it gets just past the splash screen, then the session crashes.
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Some information can be found in ~/.xsession-errors
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: That dir does not exist
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: It's a file, not a dir :)
<TimS> Oh!
<john_> howdy all
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: I don't understand most of this, but these look like the explanation:
<TimS> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1.0"      after 4630 requests (4625 known processed) with 293 events remaining.
<TimS> kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Yep, looks like.
<TimS> Any ideas as to what they mean?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: No idea, I'm afraid :/ Probably best to file a bug report, with the full log, and see what the devs make of it.
<TimS> Okay.
<TimS> Thanks for your help :D
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: np - sorry I couldn't have been of more use.
<TimS> haha, no need to apologise :p
<Tarski2> hi, my /var/lib/apt/extended_states and /var/lib/dpkg/avilable are mashed. ls -l prints out question marks in every column and when i try to rm or touch them i get "cannot access available: Input/output error"
<TimS> In konqueror, is there any way to show the size of a folder in the size collumn?
<Jucato> TimS: you mean the size of the contents of the folder right? afaik, nope
<TimS> Yeah :(
<TimS> That is annoying
<TimS> Is it possible on the command line?
<Jucato> TimS: righ-click the folder -> Properties
<Jucato> oh CLI.. hm... with ls? not sure
<TimS> Yeah, but I want to compare the sizes of folders easily, ah never mind, Ill experiment with ls
<White_Pelican> is there any way to play colecovision rom files in kubuntu?
<White_Pelican> is anyone going to answer my question?
<Jucato> White_Pelican: if someone knew and saw your question earlier, they will
<White_Pelican> is there any way to play colecovision rom files in kubuntu?
<Tarski2> try posting on the forums
<Jucato> White_Pelican: "colecovision emulator linux" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569630
<White_Pelican> ty Jucato
<White_Pelican> guess there's some building in my future :)
<scripted> hey guys does anyone know why i would have to reenable ufw on startup?
<GS3User> hi, i have a question
<GS3User> whenever i put my mouse over an application in the taskbar, a get a tooltip with its name and the desktop that it's on, how do i shut that off?
<minsu0806> #korea
<Jucato> GS3User: KDE 3? right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> I forgot which page, but there's an option called "Enable mouseover effects".
<GS3User> jucato: i'm on kde 4 unfortunately
 * Jucato wonders why he doesn't have that...
<minsu0806> when boot from Linux , Internet OK., but booting from Window xp service pack2 cause Internet False
<Jucato> GS3User: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<GS3User> Jucato: will do
<Jucato> minsu0806: ask in ##windows maybe
<minsu0806> oh ~thanks u^^
<matisse> hi
<mgdm> Riddell: ping
<matisse> has anyone an idea why k3b is running, but no window is showing up ? (k3b is really running, no error in bash)
<corpsicle> uh, how do i move widgets in the bar at the bottom ?
<corpsicle> when i add something it ends up on the far right
<corpsicle> and i cant move it
<GS3User> kde4?
<GS3User> you might try #kubuntu-kde4
<corpsicle> oh
<Riddell> mgdm: hi
<mgdm> Riddell: Hi, it's OK, I had a daft question so I bothered seaLne instead :)
<vtisza> hi
<vtisza> can someone help me? I just installed ubuntu and I hear no sounds
<scripted> hey guys does anyone know why i would have to reenable ufw on startup?
<Taggnostr> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<White_Pelican> is there a way to change the start (K) button in kubuntu?
<bazhang> White_Pelican, sure; get themes
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<White_Pelican> ok I will look into it
<White_Pelican> thanks
<minsu0806> #korea
<enaut> minsu0806: stopp spaming!
<Nyad> hi, I'm trying to compile qemu and I need gcc 3.x but I have gcc 4.  how do I get gcc 3  -dev
<enaut> it is in the repos i think
<Nyad> is it possible for me to have gcc4 and 3 installed
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<enaut> guess so because there are no antidependencies
<enaut> but I never used it
<Nyad> ok, thanks
<Nyad> I'm gonna test it
<Nyad> will ubuntu work on a pentium 2?
<enaut> depends on what you define as work :)
<enaut> but forget about kde4
<Nyad> as long as it will boot
<AMDpenguin> is kubuntu going to theme kde 4.1?
<enaut> Nyad: terminal should be no proplem and some graphical ui shoul work to but rather not the complex ones
<Nyad> enaut, perfect. thanks
<Nyad> if I press control+z while some program is doing something, I think it sends it to the background, but it says stopped in the window. is it really stopping?
<Filip> Nyad: yes, it's suspended. Type fg to bting it back
<enaut> Nyad: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/27281-how-detach-running-process.html
<Nyad> thanks
<carib909> Adept manager says some other application is using the packaging system database (nothing running) and attempts to fix it returns this. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30996/  Can anyone help?
<Taggnostr> the bot should have a fix but I don't know the command
<Taggnostr> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Taggnostr> !adept fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Taggnostr> maybe this one
<carib909> The solution the bot gave returns an error "unknown option -vki"
<kossing> how to install my cam on kubuntu;;;
<carib909> Also dpkg: status database area is locked by another process. How can I fix this?
<enaut> close the process
<carib909> no process running
<bmk789> is there a way i can set a directory for konqueror to not load any previews for files?
<PhilRod> carib909: the bot's solution is two commands - the first (presumably) is to find out what processes are using the package list, and the second relies on that having happened successfully
<PhilRod> carib909: so the first command is failing (with "unknown option"), which means the second doesn't work
<Zopiac> how do i get Compiz Fusion working?
<PhilRod> so, the upshot is, we should go look at "man fuser" to see if we can work out what the correct command is
<enaut> carib909: simple thing could be restarting... if possible
<carib909> Thanks guys. The first command worked
<PhilRod> carib909: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<carib909> Thanks guys. The first command worked
<PhilRod> oh, ok
<carib909> PhilRod 8.04
<carib909> I am having the worst time with Samba and firefox. Cannot install addons to Firefox and Samba shares just don't work?????
<Zopiac> samba doesnt work for me either
<carib909> When starting Firefox3 I get an Assertion error. Anyone know what's causing this? How to fix? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30999/
<PhilRod> so, knetworkmanager correctly configures my wireless network when it starts. But, I save and restore my kde session by default. This means that my apps get started before knetworkmanager has set up the network
<PhilRod> can I get NetworkManager to connect to the network at system startup time instead?
<Darkrift411> anyone here familliar with laptop drives?
<ubunturos> !ask | Darkrift411
<ubottu> Darkrift411: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Darkrift411> http://www.getpartsonline.com/120gbhd-pav-dv6000-sata.html <--- on this page it shows a drive enclosure and an adapter. the adapter looks like the one i need, just wondering if that looks like it fits a standard sata laptop drive
<genii> Darkrift411: Still trying to find out what those strange 3 edge connectors are for?
<Darkrift411> my hd died last night and i need to get a new one and get the hell off of windows before it go nuts again
<Darkrift411> yes genii
<Darkrift411> i found a pic of the adapter in teh link above
<genii> looking
<Darkrift411> i need to find a pic of a standard sata, but they keep showing me general laptop drive pics and not of the connections
<genii> Darkrift411: Yeah it would be good if they showed the reverse side of that connector there
<Darkrift411> found it :) http://techreport.com/articles.x/9378
<Darkrift411> first time ive had a sata drive in a laptop
<michael__> jpñas
<Darkrift411> good news is they are fairly cheap
<Darkrift411> $50 and up
<genii> Yup
<Darkrift411> bad news is that would still hurt the wallet for a couple more weeks
<genii> Darkrift411: I just got a regular 3.5" one yesterday of 1Tb for $170
<Darkrift411> what sucks is my dead laptop has a brand new 100g pata drive in it
<Darkrift411> my OTHER dead laptop lol
<genii> Darkrift411: Too bad when you use those sata to pata converters they don't fit in the laptop bays :/
<Darkrift411> and the problem begins at HOW THE HELL do i get the info off the drive to my new one
<Darkrift411> i guess i could boot into recovery mode and mount my external drive
<Darkrift411> copy everything over and then back again later
<jussi01> Darkrift411: that should work
<Darkrift411> now.. once i install kubuntu back on the new drive, is there a way to import all my old settings etc?
<Darkrift411> i dont even remember all the stuff i had installed
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Darkrift411> nice
<genii> The clone thing will replicate your packages. If you copy /home into same username on new box all else should stay same as well
<Darkrift411> except that part of my home folder is corrupted :(
<Darkrift411> something kde related anyways
<genii> Well at least the previous packages will get reinstalled. Wallpaper and other preferences aren't horrible to customise again one time
<Ashex> Does anyone else have issues using sftp (fish://) in konquerer?
<Ashex> I'm using key authentication with a passphrase, and it refuses to accept the passphrase
<Darkrift411> true
<tomasko> hi
<tomasko> is konqueror not compiled with hal support?
<jdbart> is there a way to make my front multimedia buttons not turn on my monitor on my laptop when it's closed
<sourcemaker> are ther usenets for linux?
<PhilTrunk> sourcemaker: yes
<sourcemaker> PhilTrunk: there is a nice feature in kontact for usenet.... but I haven't been used usenet... :-)
<PhilTrunk> it's pretty much moribund now, although I quite like reading mailing lists via gmane
<icelab> hi everybody
<icelab> i can't see you tube on konqueror, what i have to do?
<icelab> instead whit firefox i able to see
<sourcemaker> !miro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<sourcemaker> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<icelab> ubottu how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<sourcemaker> !search miro
<ubottu> Found:
<icelab> flash plug in
<sourcemaker> !info search miro
<ubottu> 'miro' is not a valid distribution
<sourcemaker> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<sourcemaker> cool... is there a alternative application for miro in kde???
<icelab> ubottu you know anything abaut konqueror plugin?
<ubottu> icelab: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sourcemaker> join kde
<icelab> :-))))
<sourcemaker> !flash |icelab
<ubottu> icelab: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sourcemaker> !gnash |icelab
<ubottu> icelab: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<icelab> ok
<icelab> but i have installed restricte extras and flash plugin that work on moziila
<icelab> they don't work on konqueror?
<icelab> it is possible?
<sourcemaker> icelab: yes
<icelab> ok therefore whot i have to do?
<sourcemaker> icelab: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and restart firefox
<icelab> sorry but i wanna see it on konqueror
<sourcemaker> icelab: restart konqueror
<sourcemaker> icelab: or scan for plugins in preferences
<icelab> ok
<icelab> no good news
<icelab> howewer thanks a lot sourcemaker
<sourcemaker> icelab: it's working fine for me
<sourcemaker> :-)
<icelab> now i'm am tired i'll try tomorrow
<lamer> Guten abend
<l3x> it is scary quiet here :)
<l3x> is anyone alive???
<mefisto__> I'm alive
<GS3User> yes
<l3x> why is it so quiet here?
<apachelogger> l3x: everyone partying I guess ;-)
<l3x> wow
<l3x> i am lonely and bored, so i said to myself, hey, u have konversation
<NotWired> i'm using kubuntu gutsy... is there an easy way to upgrade to firefox 3.0? the only version i see in the repos is a development version
<jaakkome> Is there an easyish way to mount a remote samba connection as a directory?
<jaakkome> Like I can connect to smb://foo on dolphin, but I'd like to mount it to /media/samba-foo or something
<Valros> hey
<Valros> what are the differences between installing kubuntu or installing ubuntu then kde 4
<naman> 8-)
<l3x> Valros: there is no difference
<l3x> Valros: but why?
<apachelogger> NotWired: I don't think so
<naman> someone speak in spanish?
<l3x> they use the same repos, the only difference is the desktop environment and programs...
<NotWired> i was afraid of that apachelogger
<apachelogger> NotWired: I would suggest to upgrade, but maybe you can find some unoffcial repsitory with 3.0
<apachelogger> I doubt that though
<apachelogger> jaakkome: you can use the disk management tool in systemsettings
<NotWired> i'm afraid i don't have enough free disk space to upgrade
<Valros> just wondering
<Valros> putting it on a laptop
<NotWired> i've got 2.6GB free
<apachelogger> depending on how much software you got installed, this might be just enough ;-)
<NotWired> apachelogger: i'm not sure i can risk it :) i guess i'll just use the mozilla files directly
<NotWired> cheers mate
<Moonstorm> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<l3x> is compiz improved in hardy??? or is it still just "working" like in earlier releases???
<l3x> it was never stable, always buggy...
<besitzer> salutare all
<besitzer> ma ajuta si pe mine cineva
<besitzer> va rog
<besitzer> lumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<besitzer> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<besitzer> lumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<besitzer> ma juta si pe mine cineva
<besitzer> va rog
<juantuahk> hello
<besitzer> al
<l3x> besitzer:  speak english
<besitzer> mah esti roman
<juantuahk> what is this?
<besitzer> rumenis
<l3x> italisn, spanish??
<besitzer> lummeeeeeeeeeeee ce mai romani
<besitzer> nu vb
<besitzer> ce beleA
<steven> Hello all. I have the stable release of Kubuntu with KDE 3.5. What do I need to install to upgrade to 4.0? I don't want to overwrite 3.5, but I just want to have 4.0 as an option.
<bascule> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bascule> kubuntu-kde4 will have more info for you
<cyberponix> has anyone elses thumbdrives and or dvd roms stopped working out of the blue?
<steven> bascule, thank you.
<bascule> np
<GS3User> question: kubuntu 8.04, kde3, no compiz fusion... my screen resolution resets itself to 800x600 after every reboot (as opposed to the 1280x1024 that i set it to using nvidia-settings)
<GS3User> actually, this might 640x480, i'm not really sure
<cyberponix> has anyone elses thumbdrives and or dvd roms stopped working out of the blue?
<cadoo> GS3User: are you hitting Save to X Configuration File after changing setting?
<GS3User> cyberponix: just plugged mine in, it still works
<GS3User> cadoo: yes, and i'm running it using sudo as well
<not-alone> POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) is this option need for the desktop system?
<mefisto__> GS3User: could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<zabbadapp> GS3User: can you change res in system settings -> monitor & display ?
<GS3User> zabbadapp: no, i have to use nvidia-settings
<GS3User> mefisto: my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5af70e25
<zabbadapp> try to workaround the problem by using "nvidia-settings -l" to load your config on start up
<GS3User> how do i do that?
<memo_> please watch my emo: http://emogochi.eu/index.php?page=show&id=11347&lang=en thx:D
<zabbadapp> actually, i don't know the proper place to put shellscripts to autostart in kubuntu ...
<hellhound> i just installed kde4.1 and i accidentally removed my bottom panel.  i tried adding a new panel but it always appears on the top of the desktop.  how can i move this to the bottom?
<GS3User> hellhound: i think if you right click on it and choose configure (or something like that), you can choose its location
<hellhound> zabbadapp: if i understand you correctly you can place scripts in the <home>/.kde/Autostart folder
<zabbadapp> hey, now i remember it when you mention it! :-)
<hellhound> GS3User: ahhh thank you... it was right click and go to Panel settings than hold-click and drag ont he panelsettings bar.... thank you
<GS3User> so now i do what?
<GS3User> hellhound: np
#kubuntu 2009-07-20
<ingo> s
<Carter> sup ubuntus
<ratkymarcell> hi
<snarkster> if i ssh into a box how do i start an application on it on screen.
<thumper> does anyone else have they keyboard periodically fail?
<thumper> I can Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a tty1
<thumper> but no other keypress events seem to get caught by kubuntu
<thumper> damn frustrating
<thumper> only seen it happen on my laptop
<thumper> just logging out and in seems to fix the issue
<thumper> mouse events work fine
<cristiano> Ola
<cristiano> esse canal e portugues?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Respatix> can someone give me link for kubuntu 8.10?  When I go to kubuntu.org it only gives me options for 8.04 or 9.04
<Steve_> http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/
<Respatix> Steve_:thanks
<Steve_> I bin using launchpad to post bugs.. but noone seems to act on them.. what am I doing wrong?
<Steve_> or where should I post the bugs?
<Count> Captain_Haddock are you around?
<AceBlade159> anybody know what changed between 8.10 and 9.04 pertaining to SATA HDD Detection?
<darthanubis> Steve_: you've posted the bugs to the right place, now be patient
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: nothing
<AceBlade159> darthnubis: you sure, my hard drives are detected on an 8.10 live cd, but not a 9.04
<Rhetorik> anyone know a good graphical archiver? Ark doesn't like passwords apparently
<Steve_> 7zip is not to bad (does the job).. but im sure there is better tools
<Count> there is also peazip
<Rhetorik> is peazip command line?
<Steve_> O nice I thought peazip was windows only, might switch over
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: you sure, my hard drives are detected on an 8.10 live cd, but not a 9.04
<Count> peazip is graphical, and there is a linux version
<Steve_> darthanubis: I had a smiler issue, did you try some of the boot options
<Zxcvb> how do I get a bluetooth mouse to reconnect after rebooting?
<Rhetorik> err just downloaded the peazip rpm and it said an error occured during installation
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: 9.04 should still install on your drives though
<Count> Rhetorik, I think I compiled my version
<Count> and if you are using an rpm, you'll have to use alien to convert the rpm into a deb for installation
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: it dosn't dven detect that i have a drive other than my cd-rom
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: i am on an nforce 4 chipset
<Rhetorik> ah, got it Count thanks
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: that is not good, which CD are you trying?
<david_> hi there
<Count> np
<darthanubis> and are there BIOS options you can change
<david_> ive added myself to a group yet when i type "groups" i am not in that group
<AceBlade159> currently i am on the 9.04 live ubuntu, but it's the same in kubuntu and xubuntu
<david_> how do i update my group list?
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: you have to set BIOS options to tell Ubuntu you have SATA drives
<Steve_> david - log out and back in
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: and turn RAID off if it is enabled in BIOS
<darthanubis> I'm just taking shots in the dark here
<david_> Steve_: do i need to log out of my whole kubuntu session?
<Steve_> also AceBlade159 some BIOS have emulate as IDE
<darthanubis> I just moved from a nforce chipset to Intel
<AceBlade159> that's the thing, i cant. windows sees my drives, and 8.10 does too, but not 9.04
<Steve_> try 9.10 :P
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: that is too bad
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: install 8.10 then do a full upgrade to 9.04?
<AceBlade159> steve_: i think nforce is perminatly stuck
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: but i loose the quicker boot up
<darthanubis> ??
<AceBlade159> 8.10 live takes ~5 min. to boot, installe takes ~3.5
<dbc254> really dumb question. Kubuntu newbie here
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: no you won't lose the quicker boot  up, a full upgrade is just that a full upgrade
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: you sure all stays the same?
<darthanubis> !ask| dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: I did it no issues, but I never have issue most seem to run into
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: what kind of computer you have>?
<dbc254> how do I change an icon? It's currently just a question mark in my applications
<dbc254> but it works. Just want to change the icon
<AceBlade159> dbc254: right click, select properties
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: I had a XFX 680i nforce SLI
<Count> has anyone heard of a problem where, all kde 3.5 programs are unresponsive?
<dbc254> when I right click, there are is no "properties" option
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: and you have no issues, lucky
<darthanubis> now I have an Asus P5 SE2, i build my own boxes, i just changed my mobo, because the XFX mobo was too noisey
<AceBlade159> dbc254: one sec
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: mine is an old custom build, nForce 4 AMD Ultra
<darthanubis> wow
<darthanubis> what kind of amd?
<AceBlade159> Athlon 64 X2 3800+
<darthanubis> what kind of chipset 754, 929?
<darthanubis> AM2?
<AceBlade159> 939
<darthanubis> Like my brothers
<AceBlade159> oooooooolllllldddd
<darthanubis> it's not a bad build
<AceBlade159> drivers are under the 'legacy' section
<darthanubis> It is a 64bit dual core chip
<darthanubis> that aint "old"
<AceBlade159> no, it's a spectular build and is still running stable
<AceBlade159> i consider it old when parts of it become "legacy"
<darthanubis> true
<darthanubis> but still bad a##
<AceBlade159> dbc254: sorry, i forget how to do that in kde
<dbc254> oh snap!
<AceBlade159> indeed. i have it overclocked at the moment to 2.68 ghz
<dbc254> just switched from Mandriva, and it's the only thing I can't do yet. One icon is a question mark instead of the icon
<AceBlade159> dbc254: lol, i'm still learning kde, i mostly know gnome
<darthanubis> dbc254: i was a Mandrake user more  than 10yrs ago, the memories
<AceBlade159> i came from gentoo
<Steve_> arch
<AceBlade159> ... installs took way too long
<darthanubis> I just switched to KDE after using Gnome since ubuntu debuted
<dbc254> I switched from SuSe to Mandrake, stayed with 'em till a couple weeks ago. Now I'm using Kubuntu
<AceBlade159> why'd you switch to kde?
<darthanubis> I used Gentoo back whenGentoo first came out
<dbc254> still have to install virtual box, but everything is working great
<darthanubis> Because of Gnome Mono adoption
<dbc254> I've always preferred KDE to Gnoe
<AceBlade159> i never got around to trying SuSe
<darthanubis> and KDE4x is badd a$$
<AceBlade159> what do you mean Mono?
<Steve_> KDE is only good in my books since QT went OpenSource
<darthanubis> Steve_: right
<darthanubis> AceBlade159: C#
<dbc254> who else here might know how to change an icon ?
<AceBlade159> and yes kde 4x is amazing
<Steve_> ok what icon?
<Steve_> and what window managewr
<AceBlade159> oh yeah... well whatever:) it all beats Vista
<dbc254> I have a comic reader program and I'm using KDE. It works but the icon is a questionmark
<dbc254> linux crushes M$.!
<AceBlade159> mmmm... i don't know, from a purely technical standpoint MS has the advantage
<AceBlade159> morally Linux is by far and wide better
<dbc254> steve_ right clicking doesn't give me a "properties" option
<dbc254> linux let me use hardware that MS would laugh at
<Steve_> dbc254: ok right click on the K then Menu Editor...
<Steve_> then click on the program in the tree view
<Steve_> then click on the icon picture on the right
<Steve_> select the new icon
<AceBlade159> steve_: would you happen to know a workaround for the emulation problem?
<Steve_> what emulator?
<Steve_> Virtual Box?
<AceBlade159> sorry, i should be more specific. nf4 chipset emulating all SATA as IDE
<Steve_> humm i ran into a problem with that... I think I used some kernel option
<AceBlade159> if you could help me with that i would be eternally gratful
<dbc254> thanx STEVE
<Steve_> but if i were u i would go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090719/ and grab the latest
<AceBlade159> *i can't spell for $h**
<Steve_> np dbc254
<darthanubis> you know guys we are waaay OT;)
<AceBlade159> is that stable enough for installation?
<Steve_> sure
<AceBlade159> darthanubis: were, not are
<Steve_> im not sure but ya i do it all the time
<AceBlade159> alright, brb
<nonewmsgs> even though i am using my "high definition" built-in soundcard, only one program can have access to the soundcard at one time.  is there a fix for this or do ihave to stick in a better card?
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: it is not the onboard sound it is that Kbuntu does not have pulseaudio configured
<darthanubis> i just fixed mine by following the pulseaudio ubuntu wiki
<Steve_> could someone with POWER look at some bugs i posted.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~steve-r-weber
<Steve_> and get them fixed up
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<nonewmsgs> darthanubis, so pulse audio instead of ALSA will fix my problem?
<darthanubis> Steve_: your not going to wait til it is handled
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: it did for me
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: the alternative was unacceptable
<Steve_> no because my old bug reports bin sitting for like 3 weeks
<darthanubis> Steve_: that is nothing
<Steve_> lol
<darthanubis> they may not get answered at all, because maybe it is NOT a bug?
<Steve_> well ya not bugs.. but thay bug me :)
<Steve_> like the KDE logout song causing blocking...
<Steve_> and the dam pcspkr why not blacklist
<Steve_> also after installing ubuntu the volume is at max and the song is like ccrazy loud
<Steve_> agree no?
<darthanubis> those are called "paper cuts"
<darthanubis> not show stoppers
<Steve_> well paper cuts add up.. and they should be simple fixes
<`Onyx> Hi, I'm having trouble trying to get my webcam on my laptop to work
<`Onyx> Anyone able to help?
<Steve_> what it say when u plug it in
<Steve_> dmesg?
<`Onyx> Are you talking to me Steve_ ?
<Steve_> yes
<Steve_> is it UVC?
<`Onyx> It's built into my laptop
<Steve_> humm
<Steve_> lsusb
<Steve_> du u see any webcam stuff?
<`Onyx> Nope
<Steve_> did you try google.. "(your laptop model) ubuntu webcam"
<`Onyx> Yeah
<`Onyx> There wasn't much at all
<`Onyx> Only people with problems and no solutions
<`Onyx> Hence why I'm asking here
<Steve_> well then im likly no help then
<Steve_> sorry guy
<Steve_> er what is your model?
<`Onyx> dv9000
<`Onyx> And it's all good. Just thought I'd try my luck
<`Onyx> There's bound to be someone that can help eventually
<Steve_> do u see a Bus 005 Device 002: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<Steve_> when u go lsusb
<Steve_> er a "Ricoh Co., Ltd"
<`Onyx> Nope
<`Onyx> I don't understand why you're looking at the USB ports though
<`Onyx> It's built in
<AceBlade159> the web cam would be connected to a usb port
<AceBlade159> iven if it is built in, it still connects via usb protocall
<AceBlade159> *even
<AceBlade159> and what's the full model number?
<`Onyx> Ah I see
<`Onyx> HP Pavillion dv9000
<AceBlade159> on the bottom of the laptop there should be a serial number sticker the says somewhere HP Pavillion dv9xxx
<AceBlade159> dv9000 is the general model
<Steve_> `Onyx: could you send me the lsusb output
<`Onyx> It doesn't say anything else besides "Entertainment PC"
<Steve_> 064e:a110 is the cam
<Steve_> google Suyin Corp
<AceBlade159> sorry, my client crashed
<AceBlade159> have you found the model number?
<Steve_> http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops
<Steve_> that should help
<`Onyx> No there was no number I could see AceBlade159
<nonewmsgs> darthanubis, thank you for your help!  i now can play from 2 different media players, but if i try to use this one java chess interface, it still is the only sound source?
<`Onyx> Thanks Steve_ !
<Steve_> np
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: great!
<AceBlade159> anybody know how supported ati graphics are?
<nonewmsgs> darthanubis, but how can i have sound from players and te java thing?
<AceBlade159> rather, how well they work
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: check pulseaudio manager
<nonewmsgs> darthanubis, http://yfrog.com/b5paulselp is a screenshot
<nonewmsgs> darthanubis, but i cannot hear the mgmt song
<darthanubis> nonewmsgs: have you rebooted? And not ALL applications will work with Pulseaudio. Do your homework:)
<nonewmsgs> Darthanubis no i haven't.  hold on
<Steve_> my ati is working good
<`Onyx> Steve_, you know a good webcam program?
<`Onyx> It's working in aMSN
<`Onyx> But not in camorama
<Steve_> hummm what u want to do with the webcam?
<`Onyx> Are you familiar with any windows cam programs?
<`Onyx> Like manycam?
<darthanubis> `Onyx: cheese
<`Onyx> Cheese eh?
<Steve_> ya i guess cheese...
<`Onyx> even with KDE?
<Steve_> are and of the video editing tools any good?
<darthanubis> `Onyx: why not with KDE?
<`Onyx> It says gnome
<Steve_> like Kino any good?
<darthanubis> so what
<`Onyx> Doesn't matter?
<darthanubis> it is a linux app
<darthanubis> jeez
<`Onyx> lol chill out man, I'm still really new to linux
<darthanubis> `Onyx: if it mattered it would not have been recomended
<`Onyx> Well from this little exercise, I've learnt that it doesn't matter if you want to install a gnome app on KDE
<`Onyx> :D
<Steve_> or Kdenlive might be good
<`Onyx> Cheese worked, and it has cool effects. Thanks darthanubis
<darthanubis> `Onyx: your welcome
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, installed minimal-cli + kde-core and have no wireless, was wondering what packages i need to install to get the graphical configuration app for it?
<CptnAwesome> or is there a package that will give me more configuration options in general?
<CptnAwesome> anyone?
<Steve_> hello
<CptnAwesome> ohh hello.
<CptnAwesome> are bcm43xx cards supported out of the box in 9.04?
<Steve_> humm ya i think
<Steve_> mine works... but ya you might need to get the driver.... its a binary blob
<CptnAwesome> ok, i installed cli + kde-core and i dont have wireless, can you point me in the right direction?
<CptnAwesome> although i think i found a how-to online re bcm43xx cards
<Steve_> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-modaliases
<Steve_> if not already
<CptnAwesome> ohh thanks
<Steve_> and sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Steve_> only if you dont see a wirless card if you go iwconfig
<Cappy|Here> couldnt find the package
<Steve_> ya my spelling probbly off or its not out yet
<Cappy|Here> ohh ok, i'll go through this how-to and see how I go, thanks for your help.
<Steve_> try doing a search for broadcom in you download manager
<Steve_> alright good lcuk
<Zxcvb> are there any 2.6.30.1 kernel packages?
<Steve_> ya somewhere
<Count> alright, so I have been having this problem for a long time
<Count> and it is that all kde 3.5 programs either go grey or become 'not responsive'
<Count> and if they don't crash while doing that, they take extremely long amounts of time to become responsive again, meaning that either way, they're unuseable
<Steve_> humm kde 3.5 is old right
<fiendskull9> is there anyway i can burn a cd from inside a kubuntu live cd session
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm thinking of switching to Kubuntu on my PS3, but I'm concerned if I just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or whatever the command is it'll install some software I don't need.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Help?
<Steve_> yap it will install the KDE desktop along side the gnome
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there anyway I can get rid of Gnome?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I like KDE better and I might as well save hard drive space.
<Steve_> format :P
<ThatGuyOverThere> Arg!
<ThatGuyOverThere> That's unpleasant.
<Steve_> well i guess you could try and apt-get remove ...
<Steve_> but ya i never went that route
<ThatGuyOverThere> Will it install OpenOffice and all that stuff over again?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm assuming not since they're basically the same software with a different desktop environment, right?
<Steve_> no...
<Steve_> ya
<ThatGuyOverThere> 'Kay.
<Steve_> i have both gnome and kde packages.. it's not to bad
<ThatGuyOverThere> On a PS3 or a PC?
<Steve_> but i reformat like everymonth PC
<Steve_> ya ps3 sounds risky
<Steve_> how are the video drivers treating ya
<ThatGuyOverThere> Meh, I'm not using it for anything heavy-duty yet, so I wouldn't know.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I tried playing a video once in VLC and it was a mess though. Little worried. :/
<Steve_> i tryed it like 2 years ago.. but could not stand only 256 ram
<ThatGuyOverThere> So once I've installed kubuntu, how do I access it?
<ThatGuyOverThere> It'll still boot into Gnome by default, right?
<Steve_> it works alright as a media player when u dont have the codex.. but ps3 is solid now i think
<Steve_> umm does it let you pick your seshion type at the bottom?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oh, that'll probably do it. Thanks.
<Steve_> or does it auto log in
<Steve_> np
<Captain_Haddock> Count: I am now.
<Count> well then
<Count> all packages are fully upgraded now
<Count> I also moved completely over to kde 4
<Captain_Haddock> on hardy?
<Count> yes
<Count> the thing is is that the programs, they slow down horribly more than anything else
<Count> it will take minutes for a menu to come up
<Count> like I mentioned before, open office writer doesn't even fully come up, and it doesn't give any error messages
<Captain_Haddock> when did this start happening exactly?
<Count> I think it actually started happening once I put in kde 4 for the first time :/
<Captain_Haddock> ah
<Count> I would have gotten rid of kde 4, but konsole-kde4 was the only konsole I had access to
<Count> as the 3.5 konsole suffered from the same problems
<Captain_Haddock> I don't know if you can revert once you migrate to KDE 4
<Count> yeah, I don't know
<Count> like I said before, kde 4 programs work fine
<Count> all kde3.5-tied programs are the ones with problems
<Count> it's not that bad of a problem, besides not having open office
<Captain_Haddock> Count: what do you get for apt-cache show kdebase
<Captain_Haddock> ?
<Captain_Haddock> rather, what version do you see?
<Count> Version: 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2
<Count> Version: 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7
<Count> I get two different sets of info
<Captain_Haddock> Count: and you have a kdebase-kde4 as well?
<Captain_Haddock> (which version?)
<Count> no
<Count> they're both kdebase
<Count> let me pastebin it
<Count> http://pastebin.com/m162db52d
<Captain_Haddock> Count: do you also have a separate one called kdebase-kde4? (apt-cache show kdebase-kde4)
<Count> yeah, there are two of those as well
<Count> Version: 4:4.0.5-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<Count> Version: 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2
<Captain_Haddock> ah
<Captain_Haddock> For one thing, KDE 4.0 is something of a prebeta release (IMO)... I also don't know how having two concurrent KDEs works out in terms of stability.
<Count> well, I tried to get rid of kdebase
<Count> ie, apt-get remove kdebase
<Count> but by removing kdebase, it was also going to remove the programs that came with kde4
<Count> so I aborted
<Captain_Haddock> right
<Captain_Haddock> you mentioned that other programs besides openoffice also hung frequently
<Captain_Haddock> the kde 3.5 programs?
<Count> yes
<Count> what will happen, is that they will be brought up, or be focused on
<Count> and they will be unresponsive
<Count> but, if say konsole is brought up
<Count> it will take an extremely long time for just the basic konsole screen to show
<Count> and then after that, if you wanted to maximize it, you could click, and it would maximize after minutes
<Count> then, you could type something, and it would show up in the konsole minutes later
<Captain_Haddock> which terminal is stable atm?
<Count> kde4 konsole
<Captain_Haddock> can you type "top" in that to get a list of processes? You should be able to use > to sort the various columns.. see if there's one in particular hogging the cpu
<Count> there isn't
<Count> if there ever is, it's firefox
<Captain_Haddock> try opening one of the problematic programs and then check
<Count> yeah, nothing hogs the cpu
<Count> what will happen though, if I use the 'System Monitor' that is similar to windows task manager
<Count> I will see multiples of one program
<Count> like konsole 5 times
<Count> or kdesu 5-10 times
<Count> bash sometimes multiple times
<Captain_Haddock> do you have a .kde and .kde4 directory in ~?
<Count> yes
<Captain_Haddock> Count: rename them both to .kde.bak and .kde4.bak (you will lose all your personal kde customisations temporarily) and then log out and log back in. I guess you could instead try to create a temporary new user and use that account instead as well.
<Count> alright
<Count> ok, renamed, logging out
<Count> alright, logged back in
<Captain_Haddock> do you have new .kde* directories?
<Count> yes
<Count> both .kde and .kde4
<Captain_Haddock> and the hanging?
<Okay> how come wifi doesn't work on my laptop?
<Count> tried open office, same result
<Count> the hanging actually seems like it might be worse
<Okay> Count, go try ubuntu 9.04
<Okay> it's much better
<Captain_Haddock> lovely
<Count> :/
<Count> I was thinking of upgrading, but I can't do it on my internet connection
<Captain_Haddock> Count: I agree with that - I think upgrading to jaunty is your best bet if you want to retain kde4.
<Count> I don't care about retaining kde4
<Count> it's just that I'm kind of stuck with kde4 if kde3.5 essentially isn't working
<Captain_Haddock> Count: you can just download the alternate ISO and use that to upgrade.
<Count> er, I download things at 30kb/s
<Captain_Haddock> Count: what happens when you try apt-get remove kdebase-kde4 ?
<Okay> Captain_Haddock, yup, wifi didn't work with kubuntu and ubuntu did its job
<Count> with a 10gb monthly download cap
<Okay> Count, order free ubuntu cds
<Count> nah, I have access to a better computer connection if I need to upgrade
<Count> I just need to arrange it
<Captain_Haddock> Count: you can just download the CD overnight.. I don't have all that faster a connection... (no data caps though)
<Captain_Haddock> what happens when you try apt-get remove kdebase-kde4 ?
<Count> it wants to remove all of the kde4 programs
<Captain_Haddock> Count: you could give it a try, disable the backports repository and try to recover 3.5... no idea what will happen though
<Count> it's not worth it
 * Captain_Haddock is all out of ideas.
<Count> either I'll upgrade, live with it how it is, which I've done for a few months
<Count> or I'll switch over to gnome
<Okay> Captain_Haddock, /away
<Captain_Haddock> good luck with it
<Captain_Haddock> Okay: ?
<Count> thank you Captain_Haddock, for all of the help
<Captain_Haddock> you're welcome :)
<phuk> vvgh
<victor__> :D
<p-f> Has anyone else here experienced rendering problems in Matlab on kubuntu? Any 3d figure ends up with a black background and some ghost versions of itself when I rotate it. Pretty much all text also gets garbled. I'm guessing it may be a driver issue, but I'm not sure.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I tried going "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and the terminal gave me this. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<leaf-sheep> ThatGuyOverThere: Close Update-Manager or any windows that may be using administration-level power.
<ThatGuyOverThere> 'Kay, thanks.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I tried logging out and logging back in, but I guess that didn't do it.
<leaf-sheep> ThatGuyOverThere: Do you ever know if you have admin power?  Were you able to install packages yourself or somebody set up the computer for you?
<leaf-sheep> ThatGuyOverThere: Something is using the admin power or you don't have the admin power.  Either one.
<ThatGuyOverThere> No, I set up the computer myself.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm an admin.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I guess something must be running.
<leaf-sheep> ThatGuyOverThere: The fast workaround would be restart.  The slow workaround would be finding out what is using the sudo power.
<ThatGuyOverThere> A reboot should do it. I just didn't feel like waiting.
<j> is kubuntu going to overwrite my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<leaf-sheep> j: Don't hold me on this, but I don't think it will.  Just in case, copy the file for backup if it's that important to you.  I doubt it myself though.
<j> yeah, i have everything working now, would hate to just lose it b/c network manager had some other place it reads from.  i have it backed up, just wanted to see if i needed to maybe disable it...?
<j> has all my essid, key's , etc
<leaf-sheep> j: The way I see it, KDE is a desktop environment, nothing more.
<j> i would hope so, but not too sure, i haven't really used any desktop environments with linux until today....
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tomdavidson> hello, im using kubuntu-backports with juanty. i like, other than openoffice cant save files, kontact does not start, and i have 15 blacked software updates. I would like to run the software updates. any ideas?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Umm... My panel and all my widgets are the wrong colors. Like, the colors are inverted.
<ThatGuyOverThere> What the heck?
<tomdavidson> havent seen that b4...  is it just plasma or everything?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I think it's just plasma
<ThatGuyOverThere> The background and all the windows seem normal.
<ThatGuyOverThere> It's on a PS3, if that makes a difference. I think I read about someone else having a similar problem, but the search isn't going so well.
<tomdavidson> i would guess its not hardware or an xserver config issue or everthing would be messed up. you've restarted kdm?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I haven't yet. Maybe that'll do it.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, hope it works, but I'm giving up for tonight. It's 2:40 where I am. Sleep time. :}
<ThatGuyOverThere> Thanks, bye.
<tomdavidson> good luck
<tomdavidson> anyone have any insights in my blocked software updates issue?
<CptnAwesome> whats a nice text editor for kde/ubuntu that can works nicely with html/php etc?
<phh> vim ?
<CptnAwesome> im thinking something a little more graphical
<phh> gvim ? :D
<phh> kate or kdevelop maybe
<CptnAwesome> hrmmm never tried kdevelop.
<CptnAwesome> might give it a whirl
<CptnAwesome> thanks =)
<CptnAwesome> hrmmm kdevelop needs to download 49mb of files and will use 124mb of hard disk space
<p-f> that's only twice as large as emacs
<p-f> except your left pinky won't have RSI after a few months of use
<CptnAwesome> hehe seems a little huge, i take it that its a little more then JUST a text editor?
<phh> well
<phh> it's not just a text editor.
<phh> it's an IDE
<CptnAwesome> so it will do nice syntax highlighting for html & php etc?
<p-f> if you just want syntax highlighting, you could go for something more lightweight like kate or even vim
<CptnAwesome> got kate, it was only a few mb
<p-f> I hope you're more lucky than I
<p-f> it crashes on exit and doesn't save its configuration file before crashing
<CptnAwesome> ohh isnt a standard kubuntu package? or am i thinking of something else?
<CptnAwesome> (i didnt install kubuntu, hence i didnt get the default text editors)
<phh> i think it's a standard one yes
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: kdevelop is not *just* a text editor :)
<Mamarok> install kate
<Mamarok> which is the standard on Kubuntu, which will also come when you install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Mamarok> p-f: you might have the wrong version then
<CptnAwesome> i did minimal cli + kde4
<p-f> Mamarok, 3.2.2
<p-f> Mamarok, which one do you have?
<CptnAwesome> 3.2.2 here and i installed it from apt-get just a few mins ago
<Mamarok> you should upgrade your KDE, there are bugfixes available, see the topic about KDE 4.2.4
<Mamarok> p-f: 3.2.2 is buggy, bug solved in 3.2.4
<p-f> Mamarok, buggy is an understatement
<p-f> Mamarok, thanks, I'll try the latest then :)
<Mamarok> p-f: no, buggy is exactly what it says :)
<p-f> Mamarok, äh, still crashes on exit
<p-f> Mamarok, or it doesn't save the configuration properly
<Mamarok> p-f: I can't test, I have no 4.2.4 anymore here
<Mamarok> p-f: try deleting the config file for kate
<p-f> Mamarok, well, the kde crash handler came up this time
<BCMM> anyone know anything about installing a proper distribution on an eeepc?
<BCMM> i'm looking at the partitioning scheme for sda and there are four partitions, including at fat 32 and an "EFI" one
<BCMM> do i need to keep those if i install kubuntu?
<phh> only the EFI
<phh> still you can drop them all, but the boot will be slower
<BCMM> what is the fat32 partition for?
<BCMM> actually, what is the EFI for?
<BCMM> and does it require strange bootloader configuration?
<phh> the "bios" uses  the EFI partition
<phh> FAT32 i don't know
<phh> no problem with the bootloader
<BCMM> and does anyone have any advice on how to boot up a kubuntu "live cd" on it?
<BCMM> (through usb, presumably, although i could do netboot)
<phh> use an usbkey or an usb CD reader ...
<phh> you can use netbootin to make an usb bootable
<BCMM> it seems the eee can boot over the network; does anyone have any advice on booting kubuntu that way?
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I am having the damndest trouble with x-win like I've never had before and am not sure what to do next.  I have an idea but need to know how to log in using the kernel previous to kernel update I think I just did.
<Dragnslcr> You can select it from the grub menu
<compilerwriter> when one does a kernel upgrade in ubuntu is the old kernel still availiable for use?
<raviraj> how to unlock dpkg?
<compilerwriter> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<raviraj> yes
<compilerwriter> !dpkg help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg help
<compilerwriter> sorry raviraj I can't remember how to get ubottu to tell you how.  Give me a few minutes and I might be able to think of it.
<raviraj> i was installing sun java but it was not installed , but i again try it shows message that "dpkg is locked"
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix raviraj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfix raviraj
<Dragnslcr> Bah
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix | raviraj
<ubottu> raviraj: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<compilerwriter> Thanks Dragnslcr I couldn
<compilerwriter> remember to save my life
<compilerwriter> raviraj that is what you are looking for.
<compilerwriter> Dragnslcr: do you know if when one does an upgrade of the kernel if the old kernel still remains to be used?
<ioan> yes -it can be used
<ioan> but it can be also removed
<ioan> the old kernel have to be removed by you if you want it compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> How would one find out which kernels are availiable to him ioan?
<ioan> they appears in grub at boot time
<ioan> i mean wich kernel is already installed
<compilerwriter> so if I have only one and then a recovery of the same version I have only one kernel installed on my machine?
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, ive installed minimal/cli and added kde4 and a few other small apps, and my systems run horribly slow, i have modest hardware (dual core 1.6ghz, 1gb ram, 160gb hdd) is there a doc somewhere that might help me speed things up?
<compilerwriter> I am having nvidia problems ioan.
<ioan> yes compilerwriter
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: you should disable the Desktop Effects you do not use
<compilerwriter> Things went horribly wrong when I tried to upgrade to Jaunty.  Found out that my machines video card is not supported by the driver that Jaunty wants to use for xwin.
<Mamarok> also, with a 160 gb Hard disk, you should install a full KDE, I am pretty sure if you run a full version it will run smoother
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: did you run KDE4 previousley?
<Mamarok> -e
<compilerwriter> ioan So I did a backup and clean install of Ibex on my box got nvidia working almost as it did before.  I did some upgrades that were availiable and now nvidia doesn't want to work so very well anymore.
<CptnAwesome> i have run it in the past, but had similar issues, so i went to xfce and was happy with that, it just didnt look as nice
<compilerwriter> ioan I then downloaded and installed the latest driver from nvidia and now I can only get x to start if I use the command startx.
<ioan> compilerwriter: go to System->Hardware drivers to see if you can enable a proprietary nvidia driver -if not you have to download and run the driver for nvidia site
<compilerwriter> I am utilizing the x driver or was at last attempt but some of x isn't working properly.
<compilerwriter> Very frustrating for me I have come to depend upon kmymoney2
<wir> Hi everybody
<ioan> compilerwriter: did you enabled the proprietary nvidia driver from the hardware drivers -is the easiest way
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: but do you have older KDE configuration files still in your ~/.kde/ folder?
<CptnAwesome> no this is a fresh install.
<compilerwriter> I tried ioan but could not get the job done.  I had to use nvidia-xconfig from konsole.
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: no idea, runs smoothly here, but I have more ram
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: maybe disable the desktop effects, this can slow considerably
<ioan> what video card do you have compilerwriter?
<compilerwriter> GeForce MX 420
<donald_> asdù
<compilerwriter> ioan I am using nvidia 96.xx.13 from the nvidia site.
<ioan> hmm -i have a mx 440 and it works fine for me -
<compilerwriter> It works in Jaunty ioan?
<ioan> yes compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> How did you get it working?
<ioan> i didn't have to download the driver from nvidia -i just enabled as i told you and it seems to work fine
<compilerwriter> Well those are the breaks I suppose.
<raviraj> synaptic package manager showing error could not apply chnages fix broken package first
<CptnAwesome> Mamarok, i dont normally enable any desktop effects, maybe a little transparancy, but other then that nothing fancy.
<ioan> but you can use the newest driver from nvidia -i used to install it last year in debian compilerwriter
<ioan> and is easy
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: the mere fact that you have the Desktop Effects eanbled, even if you don't run them, can eat up your ram
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: your swap is double of the RAM, right?
<CptnAwesome> i left it as the default of the installer which was, from memory 512, so no, its half..... should i increase it?
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: below 2 Mb ram your Swap space should be double size of the ram, indeed, that might explain your slowness problems
<CptnAwesome> hrmmm i should be able to resize without killing my install?
<Mamarok> I have 4 Gb of Ram and merely use 2Gb of Swap, but below that you definitely should have double
 * CptnAwesome needs more ram....
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: well, not in KDE for sure, and you need to resize the swap partition, which might be a tad tricky to acheive
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: do you have your /home on a different partition from /?
<CptnAwesome> yeah i do
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: then simply reinstall, that's probably the easiest way, just don't touch /home when doing so
<devilsadvocate_> 4g of ram -> you should never even be _touching_ swap
<Captain_Haddock> Mamarok: can't he check how much of his swap is being used when he's experiencing slowness?
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: why? 1 Gb ram and only 512 Mb swap is definitely not enough
<Mamarok> it will be swapping all the time anyway
<Captain_Haddock> Mamarok: either way, it might be worth ascertaining the reason behind the slowness prior to something as drastic as a reinstall
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: the do so if you want, the fastest way definitely is a reinstall
<ioan> take a look at system monitor if you have it installed to know how much memory do you use
<Captain_Haddock> CptnAwesome: ^^
<Captain_Haddock> CptnAwesome: besides the system monitor, have a look at "htop" as well.
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: which you have to install, ksysguard is a GUI alternative btw
<CptnAwesome> hrmm the system monitor says i have 2.5gb of swap.... maybe i did increase it
<Mamarok> :)
<CptnAwesome> says im using 274mb of 843mb ram and 0gb or 2.5gb swap =(
<CptnAwesome> 0.24gb of 0.84gb ram i should have said
<CptnAwesome> cpu load is at about 4%
<Captain_Haddock> CptnAwesome: check it when your system is sluggish
<CptnAwesome> i will keep an eye on it, see how it goes, maybe i will just bite the bullet and whack as much ram in the old girl as i can afford =)
<devilsadvocate_> Mamarok, 1 gb ram is enough for most people
<devilsadvocate_> CptnAwesome, are you doing a lot of disk or network io?
<CptnAwesome> not at the moment, i have shut down everything except xchat and the sysmon.
<CptnAwesome> i'll keep an eye on it and see how i go.
<CptnAwesome> thanks for your help
<devilsadvocate_> CptnAwesome, if its sluggish and ram and cpu usage are low, its almost always some sort of disk io hangup. if you see the X process taking up insane cpu then it might be a driver issue (some intel drivers caused that on some hw when 9.04 came out)
<CptnAwesome> hrmm good to know, ill keep that in mind when im checking it out =)
<devilsadvocate_> CptnAwesome, i have on occasion faced some really wierd sluggishness due to pidgin, and sometimes quassel.
<CptnAwesome> thanks again and good night =)
<Captain_Haddock> speaking of which, why did KDE ditch konversation in favour of quassel?
<devilsadvocate_> konversation hasnt been ported yet, and kubuntu switched - i dont think kde switched
<devilsadvocate_> and quassel is nice, tbh. not yet feature complete, though
<Captain_Haddock> I see. I quite like konversation myself - don't want to see it going down the drain
<Captain_Haddock> I haven't really used quassel yet, but I'm already biased against it for some reason :S
<ioan> i'm using quassel for few days and i like it
<Dragnslcr> There's a KDE4 version of Konversation, it just wasn't ready for the 9.04 release
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: is it available in the backports or someplace?
<Captain_Haddock> still in alpha it seems
<Dragnslcr> !info konversation-kde4
<ubottu> Package konversation-kde4 does not exist in jaunty
<Captain_Haddock> Konversation 1.2-alpha4 has been released! (July 4th, 2009)
<Dragnslcr> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4721 kB, installed size 12632 kB
<Dragnslcr> Captain_Haddock- it's in either backports or kubuntu-ppa (wish I could figure out which one the package came from)
<bernardlychan> hey guys how
<bernardlychan> longs a ban
<bernardlychan> how long is a ban?
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: that depends, but this shouldn't been asked here, but in the #ubuntu-ops channel
<Mamarok> it has nothing to do with support
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> sorry
<Dragnslcr> Considering why you were banned, I'd expect it to be permanent
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: this is matter for the ops anyway, not a support question
<paddy_melon> huh
<paddy_melon> hey guys
<paddy_melon> wats up round here
<Mamarok> paddy_melon: do you have a question?
<benny_> anyone who use kubuntu
<benny_> can create Asp pages here
<Mamarok> benny_: well, this is the Kubuntu support channel, just ask
<Mamarok> and asp pages are a Microsoft specific stuff, not Kubuntu related
<benny_> how if i create an application like webpages using online solution can kubuntu
<Mamarok> benny_: could you rephrase that, please?
<Mamarok> benny_: active server pages are Microsoft webserver specific pages, Linux doesn't use MS servers, but Apache as default webserver, like more than 50% of the webservers in the world
<Mamarok> benny_: this might help:
<Mamarok> !lamp | benny_
<ubottu> benny_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<darthanubis> Kubuntu forums look nice, but content is weak
<ugur> hi all i have problem about memory usage pattern in kubuntu or linux i dont know
<ugur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7646128 is the related thread
<ugur> is there anyone who can give me an answer about it
<darthanubis> ugur: don't hold your breath
<Mamarok> ugur: you got a good answer in that forum post, didn't you?
<ugur> no
<ugur> i think i was misunderstood
<ugur> i want the os not to waste half of the RAM to cache but use it for new applications
<ugur> actually i am a computer engineer and i know how the swapping works
<ugur> but i dont understand why linux hadles it the way it is now
<Mamarok> ugur: that's a question you should ask the guys who do the memory management, hence the kernel people
<ugur> you mean to linux.org?
<ugur> i don't exactly know who can answer this question
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Mamarok> ugur: more the kernel mailing list I would say
<ugur> hmm ok i will search more about it
<ugur> thanks
<Mamarok> ugur: you are welcome :)
<ugur> so it is not about my installation and a general issue in linux kernel you say right?
<ugur> i thought if there is a swappiness parameter then there may be another for caching also
<mot> swappiness?
<mot> o ne demek? :P
<ugur> bilmiyorsan boşver
<Mamarok> English, please
<mot> biliyom ama swappiness kelime degil ;)
<mot> Mamarok, mmhmm
<mot> anyways
<mot> bbl, gym time
<Mamarok> !tr | mot, ugur
<ubottu> mot, ugur: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mot> Mamarok, enough, i got it.
<BluesKaj> wth was that?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: ?
<mot> BlueEagle, *gasp* people speak more than just english.
<ugur> i just don't bother to mot thats all
<BluesKaj> nm Mamarok , i got it
<ugur> said
<Mamarok> mot: this channel is for English only, so please respect that
<mot> fair enough.
<ugur> sorry
<ugur> bye
<Mamarok> bye ugur
<BluesKaj> mot, yeah , i also speak swedish and french , altho my written swedish kinda sucks
<mot> BluesKaj, yea i was just being facetious
<mot> most americans tend to get all butt-hurt when they see/hear people speaking another language.
<mot> it assaults their little "bubble"
<BluesKaj> <--not american
<Mamarok> mot: also, this is a support only channel, discussion should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mot> i just assumed you were american :P sorry
<BluesKaj> mot, it's ok
<derrick__> Hi - got a dumb question about my home network, not sure if it's even a Ubuntu issue
<derrick__> I can ping to my Ubuntu computer over my Linksys router, but telnetting, ssh, ftp, etc. just times out. Is it a Linksys problem or a Ubuntu configuration issue?
<BluesKaj> derrick__, there are no dumb questions ... some answers on the other hand ...   :P
<derrick__> Truly appreciate it! There is probably a FAQ somewhere which describes my problem to exact detail
<ikonia> derrick__: a service has to be listening on the box
<BluesKaj> derrick__, are you ssh-ing in windows
<derrick__> Actually on Macintosh OSX
<derrick__> If I type 'ssh localhost' on my Ubuntu box I can connect to my SSH client
<Dragnslcr> What address are you using to connect from the OSX box?
<derrick__> It happens to be '192.168.1.101'
<derrick__> I can ping to it
<derrick__> Maybe it's a firewall configuration issue on Ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Could be
<Dragnslcr> Might also check /etc/ssh/sshd_config to make sure you aren't restricting what address the sshd is listening on
<derrick__> Just wondering if it's at all possible it could be the router. I could swap it out for a different brand, but maybe it's not going to do anything different
<derrick__> Good idea, looking at that now
<Dragnslcr> "netstat -alt" can also show you if it's listening on the right address and port
<Dragnslcr> Might also try "ssh 192.168.1.101" from the Ubuntu box
<derrick__> netstat -alt shows me this: tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<derrick__> THat's good, right?
<derrick__> I can connect ssh 192.168.1.101 on my Ubuntu box, no problem
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, looks fine on that end
<Dragnslcr> Could be some configuration problem with the router
<derrick__> Ok, well I will just swap out the router with a friend's and see what happens. Truly appreciate your help!
<Dragnslcr> "sudo iptables -L" should tell you if there's some firewall rule blocking connections
<derrick__> Good show - trying that
<Dragnslcr> Might be worth checking the files in /var/log too. Try connecting from the OSX box, then do "ls -altr /var/log" (the most recently changed files will be last)
<|PaperTiger|> Can someone name a good instant messenger to use, apart from Pigin
<|PaperTiger|> pidgin*
<Dragnslcr> |PaperTiger|- well, Kopete is the normal IM program for KDE
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr, what's it like to use? 'cos Pidgin keeps closing for me
<Dragnslcr> It's worked well for me for a couple years
<|PaperTiger|> What you use now?
<zerrku> guys can someone help me ? i have problem with internet configs ... :S
<zerrku> can someone help me ? i have some problems with internet configs ... im using linux for furst time xD
<BluesKaj> zerrku, widget-network-manager?
<zerrku> it is puting automatic ip and i cant change it
<zerrku> im using 2 lan cards ..
<tangent3> anyone found the best way to get firefox 3.5 installed? I trued ubuntuzilla and it's giving me an ugly gtk theme despite having setup for gtk-qt-engine
<ioan> tangent3 -i have firefox 3.5 installed using synaptic
<Dragnslcr> tangent3- just install it from the repositories
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<zerrku> guys can someone help me ? im using linux for first time and i have some problems .
<tangent3> ok thanks
<tangent3> guess i'll just have to live with the shireteko name
<zerrku> damn .. it looks all hate newbies here =[
<runlevelten> zerrku: that's a strange conclusion to jump to, if you ask your question somebody may answer it
 * runlevelten does some work
<zerrku> lol
<zerrku> so it sounds strange but i dont have real internet .. im using 2 lan cards and i cant do configs
<zerrku> i have only irc and local internet
<ioan> zerrku: try system ->network
<zerrku> it doesnt give me to click on apply when i make my changes
<zerrku> when i make the connection and try to connect --> nothing happened.
<tangent3> zerrku: can you open a terminal and enter: ifconfig
<zerrku> w8
<zerrku> zerrku@zerrku:~$ ipconfig
<zerrku> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<zerrku> zerrku@zerrku:~$
<tangent3> ifconfig, this isn't windows :D
<zerrku> so how i can change my ip adress ?
<tangent3> type ifconfig, not ipconfig
<zerrku> lol
<zerrku> my bad
<zerrku> inet addr:10.10.28.143
<zerrku> here it is
<zerrku> how i can change that
<tangent3> you don't have dhcp running on your network, i assume?
<zerrku> what do u mean with dhcp ?
<tangent3> that's ip auto configuration
<tangent3> you're supposed to use a static ip?
<zerrku> yea
<zerrku> ..
<zerrku> with this ip now i have local internet and dont know how im connected to irc
<zerrku> it is so strange xD
<zerrku> so how i can put my static ip to the configs ?
<zerrku> tangent3: any ideas ?
<tangent3> there are two ways, one is to edit in knetworkmanager, and the other is to edit in /etc/system/interfaces
<tangent3> i'm not sure which is the recommended method though
<tangent3> can you surf webpages?
<zerrku> nope
<zerrku> lol i dont have system folter in etc
<zerrku> :D
<ioan> zerrku: the best gui tool to do that is using System-> network -unlock using your password and entering the ip
<tangent3> sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<zerrku> ioan: when i change it i cant use it
<zerrku> tangent3:  in interfaces is writen this :
<zerrku> auto lo
<zerrku> iface lo inet loopback
<zerrku> what i must do ?
<FloodBotK2> zerrku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerrku> tangent3:  are u still there ?
<Ing_mauricio_> hello, I have kmlmonkey but i doesnt connect
<Ing_mauricio_> anyone knows this roblem
<iamarto> I need some help.
<Guest80736> yes
<iamarto> Transmission software on Ubuntu does not Upload... only Downloads.
<iamarto> THe port forwarding is Open,
<iamarto> is there anything I can do to make it UPload?
<zerrku> guys what i must write in interfaces to put my static ip on ?
<iamarto> nobody is here to help..
<zerrku> ..
<zerrku> can someone help me ? i have problem with ip configs  .,  i cant put my static ip .
<DaskreeCH> zerrku: Which release of Kubuntu >
<zerrku> i think it must be the lastest
<zerrku> i just downloaded it from the official website
<zerrku> im using first time linux xD
<Xnet0_> zerkku, 9.04 maybe??
<zerrku> Xnet0_:  yea it is 9.04
<DaskreeCH> zerrku: ok Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu :)
<zerrku> tnx =)
<zerrku> so can i get some help here ?
<zerrku> :)
<Xnet0_> yes! linux is the way of the future!!! small kernels rule!
<Xnet0_> sure what do you need?
<zerrku> i cant make my ip configs
<zerrku> when i put them
<zerrku> cant connect
<Xnet0_> im not sure what your asking??
<zerrku> cant explane
<Xnet0_> are you doing work with ifconfig??
<zerrku> i just cant turn on my internet
<zerrku> i can connect here
<zerrku> and i have local i-net only
<zerrku> the linux is puting me another ip that i cant change
<Xnet0_> hmm........
<Xnet0_> not sure
<zerrku> it isnt my i ip  i mean ..
<Xnet0_> this is a direct connection.. just as a browser..
<Xnet0_> thats weird that you cannot connect..
<Xnet0_> try this..
<Xnet0_> "telnet www.google.ca 80" type this in console. Then type "GET" after this has completed.
<Xnet0_> tell me waht your results in the terminal are
<zerrku> Connected to www.l.google.com.
<zerrku> Escape character is '^]'.
<Xnet0_> kknowe type GET
<zerrku> but im not with my static ip .. cant explane
<Xnet0_> "GET"
<zerrku> oh w8 my bad
<zerrku> ill show u on pm what the console says
<Xnet0_> if you recieve a page of html code, than you have been accepted by the servers.. and should have no problem with connectivity
<zerrku> yea i have
<zerrku> html code
<Xnet0_> kk
<zerrku> but i cant use real internet
<Xnet0_> you should be fine thenn...
<Xnet0_> that is the internet
<zerrku> hm let me to try to explane
<Xnet0_> you yourself are acting as your own personal browser...May be browser problems....try mozilla firefox and Konqueror
<zerrku> no look
<zerrku> i cant put my ip
<zerrku> if im not with my ip
<zerrku> i cant open websites
<zerrku> it is somethin like internet security of my internet server
<mot> lol what?
<Xnet0_> that  makes no sense..
<Xnet0_> lol
<zerrku> i have bad english sorry cant explane better ;[
<mot> you're using kubuntu right?
<mot> okay
<zerrku> yea im using kubuntu .. how to change my ip configs
<zerrku> that is the right question ..
<mot> zerrku, you need to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<zerrku> what i must write there ?
<mot> well, you don't NEED to, but you can try that
<Xnet0_> also try setting with ifconfig in the terminal
<mot> type...
<mot> in /etc/network/interfaces
<mot> iface eth0 dhcp
<DaskreeCH> zerrku: Which IP is it giving you?
<mot> sorry
<mot> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<zerrku> 10.10.28.143
<mot> mm you using dsl?
<zerrku> nope
<mot> what kind of router are you using?
<zerrku> btw i cant change this file
<runlevelten> 24~dhcp fail
<zerrku> im not using router
<zerrku> i have 2 lan cards
<runlevelten> oopsy, no 24
<Xnet0_> type ifconfig
<Xnet0_> check your addresses
<Xnet0_> tel me them/
<DaskreeCH> zerrku: What are you using if not a rouer?
<mot> 10.* is a local address
<Xnet0_> then diable your card
<mot> well, rather, 10.10.*
<zerrku> DaskreeCH:  im using cable internet
<runlevelten> what is supposed to be doing dhcp, zerrku ?
<Xnet0_> ifconfig "here your nic card name" down, then do the same but with the up keyword
<zerrku> runlevelten:  it is supposed to change my ip configs
<runlevelten> zerrku: then you need to find out what ip your cable gives you and set it up manually
<runlevelten> as well as any other details
<mot> nevermind, i was wrong
<mot> 10.10.28.143 is active
<zerrku> yea
<zerrku> i must make it 10.28.6.220
<mot> why?
<zerrku> cuz it is my static ip
<zerrku> if i put it there
<zerrku> ill have internet
<FloodBotK2> zerrku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerrku> 30mb/s download
<zerrku> =)
<mot> stupid bot
<zerrku> so how to change it any ideas ?
<mot> do you want to manually set it?
<mot> go to
<zerrku> i cant write in interfaces
<zerrku> mot go to .. ?
<mot> you need to sudo in
<mot> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Xnet0_> zerrku: as i stated before.. did you turn off your nic? and start it up again??
<mot> now, you can't just "make" your IP whatever you want unless you have gateway and netmask information
<mot> do you have gateway and netmask information?
<zerrku> yea
<mot> okay then
<DaskreeCH> zerrku: can you type ifconfig and pastebin it
<mot> do this: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mot> then type
<BlueEagle> mot: *gasp* I did not know that. (read as: Happy tab complete day)
<zerrku> what do u mean with "pastebin"
<DaskreeCH>  !paste | zerrku
<ubottu> zerrku: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mot> iface eth0 inet static
<mot> address YOUR-IP
<mot> netmask YOUR_NETMASK
<mot> gateway YOUR_GW
<mot> then hit CTRL+O to save changes to the file, then CTRL+X to exit
<mot> then type: sudo ifdown eth0
<mot> and then: sudo ifup eth0
<zerrku> mot
<mot> then try to ping google or something
<mot> BlueEagle, what?
<zerrku> what about dns server ?
<mot> you don't have to input dns the interface config will utilize whatever is provided by your gw
<mot> any luck?
<zerrku_> im back and i still dont have internet ;[
<zerrku_> the ip isnt changed
<mot> then eth0 isn't the card you have plugged into the "internet"
<mot> type: sudo ifconfig
<mot> and paste the results to pastebin.ca
<Xnet0_> omg finally you guys listen!
<zerrku_> mot: cant open pastebin
<Xnet0_> ifconfig will solve all of you problems!(hopefully)
<zerrku_> dont havei nternet
<zerrku_> xD
<mot> okay, type ifconfig anyway
<mot> what are the names of the interfaces?
<mot> (the values on the far left of each major entry)
<mot> should be like eth0, eth1, loopback?
<mot> wait.
<zerrku_> eth0 eth1 lo
<zerrku_> so .. ?
<mot> okay, go back to /etc/network/interfaces
<mot> and replace 'eth0' with 'eth1'
<mot> then save the file, and do: ifdown eth1
<mot> then: ifup eth1
<safak> sorry i am new about ubuntu so i have wanna learn how to play .avi with kaffeine ?pls
<mot> you have your ethernet cable plugged into your 2nd nic card, (eth1) instead of your first (eth0) OR your bios is detecting them out of order OR linux is...
<zerrku_> lol
<mot> safak: get vlc instead: sudo apt-get install vlc
<zerrku_> the interfaces are not saved.
<mot> *sigh*
<safak> it is doenst work i tried
<mot> zerrku, open you're gonna open the interfaces file with nano
 * Smurphy finds kaffeine one of the best multimedia players avail ...
<mot> so type: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<zerrku_> i must delete everything and fill it again
<zerrku_> or i just must put my config
<zerrku_> ?
<mot> zerrku, listen to me
<safak> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<grinsekatze> hello
<mot> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mot> then type...
<mot> iface eth1 inet static
<mot> address YOUR-IP
<BluesKaj> safak, sudo aptitude install ffmpeg w32codecs kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mot> netmask YOUR-NETMASK
<mot> gateway YOUR-GW
<mot> also, about 'iface eth1 inet static'
<Smurphy> safak: check in goodle for: "ubuntu perfect desktop" and pick your ubuntu version . kubuntu/ubuntu - and versio number, and follow that guide. Very nice and Detailed.
<mot> put 'auto eth1'
<mot> then hit CTRL + O to output/save the file. then hit CTRL + X to exit the file.
<mot> sudo ifdown eth1
<mot> then sudo ifup eth1
<mot> then ping google.
<zerrku_> mot is it CTRL + O or CTRL + zero ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | safak
<ubottu> safak: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mot> "O" as in orange
<safak> thaks a lot but my konsole doenst search on internet ist try to find in cd that so i cant install anything ?
<mot> safak, what?
<mot> safak, what version of kubuntu are you using?
 * Smurphy thinkgs - safak has to disable CD device as source in synaptic/package manager
<llutz> safak check yout sources.list
<safak> 7.10
<mot> safak
<mot> oh snap man that's old.
<mot> safak, type.... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mot> and then go to the top and disable your CD-ROM repository
<zerrku_> mot: stil the ip in the configs are not changed
<zerrku_> in the file is changed but not in the configs ..
<zerrku_> i must reboot maybe xD
<mot> what?
<mot> do you do ifdown eth1
<mot> ifup eth1 ?
<mot> the values in /etc/network/interfaces override the GUI-configs in kubuntu
<apparle> please tell me the comparison between wubi and normal install
<zerrku> my net still sucks ;[
<BluesKaj> apparle, wubi installs kubuntu inside windows , a normal install gives you a choice of a much larger partition for the OS , whereas wubi restricts you to 30G . I believe that's a quick explanation.
<apparle> actually I want a performance wise explanation.....................I
<Smurphy> apparle: is a NTFS Filesystem performant ? Nope, So that's the performance answer :)
<BlueEagle> mot: 16:21 < mot> BlueEagle, *gasp* people speak more than just english.
<BlueEagle> mot: I'm just a tad slow.
<mot> mmhmm
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, that was meant for me
<Smurphy> But if you spoeak another language than english - the Channel police will show up and give you warnings up to throw you out of the channel ...
<mot> i noticed.
<mot> sounds quite jingoistic ;)
<Smurphy>  mot; actually - it is ...
<mot> well, i'd wager that most of the ops in here are american
<mot> people in the US are weird about hearing foreign languages, they always thing someone's talking about them or some crap.
<mot> it's quite arrogant, but what can you do?
<BluesKaj> apparle, I have jaunty installed thru wubi on our laptop and it works very well , not slow at all if that's what you're asking
<Smurphy> mot: Don't know. But if they don't understand it - I bet they think a consipration of some sort is going on - and bang - shoot before you can :D *rofl*
<mot> yea pretty much
<Smurphy> mot: Yep ...
<apparle> does wubi suffer from performance impact in anything else other that HDD operations
<Smurphy> apparle: not really. Only - if the Windows System screws, deletes some files - the linux install is gone too (eventually).
<apparle> SO if my windows installtion is somehow affected by a virus ............then my linux installation may get damaged???
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, apparle , I haven't had that happen yet but make sure you have good av and spyware protection
<apparle> anyways..........................I am very very happy today...............just got my soundcard working through ALSA after 2 years of searching
<combo> >> how to unrar many RAR achrives at once with console ?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Never use AV software - on Linux or windowx ...
<llutz> combo: for rar in *.rar;do unrar x "$rar"; done
<Smurphy> apparle: Whatever damages your windows partition may damage your linux data.
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about windows , Smurphy
<Captain_Haddock> mot: you're just being silly. When this channel is clearly English only, and there are dedicated channels for other languages, you should have the sense to redirect the turks to the turkish channel and help them there.
<mot> Captain_Haddock, excuse me?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: yes. I don't have antivirus on my Windows machine. I only play with it. All work, E-Mail etc is done under linux or Mac OS-X.
<Captain_Haddock> You seem to try to skin your anti-american cat every day ...
<apparle> BluesKaj: what ever you do........................one day a virus will get you in windows..............................just use linux
<mot> First off, I did redirect the guy to the turkish channel, even after we quit speaking Turkish people kept spamming !tr and going "HUH WHAT'S GOING ON?" like their heads were about to explode having heard a language other than English.
<apparle> ok guys see you later
<mot> Captain_Haddock, and no, I'm not being silly. I rarely talk in this channel and have forgotten how oft-condescending some of the ops and regulars can be.
<mot> Yes, there is a tinge of jingoism in this channel and I stand by what I said.
<eagles051387> !offtopic | mot
<ubottu> mot: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<combo> llutz: works fine :) thx a lot :)
<mot> However, you're about 15~ minutes late to the conversation, it's long been over.
 * Smurphy support mopt in what he says ! Completely 
<mot> This conversation is over, I have work to do.
<Captain_Haddock> mot: That's just utter rubbish especially considering that I've seen you do this twice in two days :S
<llutz> welcome
<Smurphy> Captain_Haddock: So what ? What to do ? I speak 6 languages ? why should I limit myself to 1 ?
<Captain_Haddock> If the conversation is over, please learn from it and stop yammering away in Turkish the next time somebody asks a question in Turkish... just type !tr or whatever and take it to the other channel.
<BluesKaj> apparle, I have a windows partition because my friends depend on me for help when their pcs crash or become infected, so I try to keep up with what's happening , but my primary setup is linux
<Captain_Haddock> Smurphy: take it to the appropriate channel.. I speak 9 languages myself... and no I'm not a yank.
<DaskreeCH> Captain_Haddock, mot: Take it to fftopic
<mot> Captain_Haddock, no you haven't. I made the mistake yesterday and was corrected. You want to know what I told the guy today? To go to the Turkish channel.
<Smurphy> mot: as I said. Once you start - the channel police shows up ...
<mot> Alright I'm done here.
<mot> This is simply obnoxious
<llutz> hi bdgraue
 * Smurphy thinks - some people don't even deserve an answer anymore ... <Ignoe mode on>
<Captain_Haddock> the only one obnoxious is you and your daily anti-american diatribe.
<DaskreeCH> Captain_Haddock: Stop it it's over
 * Smurphy thinks - one day - the channel wars will come back.  I bet I still have some of my IRC War scripts haning around ... *dig*
<bdgraue> hi llutz
<Captain_Haddock> DaskreeCH: no worries.. he just keeps doing it again and again.
<Smurphy> Captain_Haddock: Nope. The americans have done all to be treated that way... Sory about that, but they looked for it.
<Captain_Haddock> hah
<DaskreeCH> Smurphy: offtopic
 * Smurphy is started to be prosecuted by the Local police ...
<Smurphy> BTw  When did you folks start with linux ? How long do you know it ? Do you have the experience to have Op status on this channel ?
<DaskreeCH> Well yes it's very distracting to have all this going on while trying to help someone that's the whole point of having different channels
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, you live in germany ... what's with the phony irish nick ?
<Smurphy> Then help the people instead of going against them because theysaid something in the wrong language.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: and mot lives in the US :P
<Captain_Haddock> couple of hypocrites.
<BluesKaj> yup
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Maybe ... Right now - I'm hanging in Zuerich. And the nick - was given me by some people a long time ago in tunisia @ School ... And now what ?
<BluesKaj> someone gave you a nick so you can't change it ? gimmee a break
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Nope - but most of my old friends know me by that Nick. BTW  how old are you ? 10 ?
<BluesKaj> 11
<BluesKaj> :)
<Smurphy> my 4 year old daughter is BTW capable of holding more intelligent conversation topics ... *lol*
 * BluesKaj waits for the offtopic cops
<Smurphy> Don't worry 0 they'll come :)
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, btw I've been insulted by more intelligent ppl than you
<DaskreeCH> are you all still here?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: intelligent ? Who was talking about intelligent ?
<DaskreeCH> PLEASE take it to offtopic
<BluesKaj> hey DaskreeCH , this is fun
 * Smurphy just discovered the Missing Link in Darvin's Theory of evolution of mankind ... 
<DaskreeCH> I know it is and it's just as fun in Offtopic
<MrHeavy> Hey, can anyone give me a hand getting Flash audio working in Jaunty?
<DaskreeCH> Anyone who wants to follow it is already over there
<Smurphy> MrHeavy: Check on Google for the "perfect desktop ubuntu" - it';s all in there
<eagles051387> MrHeavy: just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras it has flash and all non free stuff
<Smurphy> sorry - but offtopic is an unavailable channel Guess we'll have to contine in here :D *lol*
<MrHeavy> I have Flash
<MrHeavy> My sound doesn't work in it
<MrHeavy> I suspect it's PulseAudio-related
<zuz> hey guys, anyone know how to find out the system info
<zuz> ?
<Smurphy> zuz: define system info ?
<eagles051387> Smurphy: no u dont #kubuntu-offtopic is the channel
<zuz> i installed a new ram module on this laptop
<Smurphy> ahhh
<zuz> and wanted to know if its recognized
<MrHeavy> I've tried running padevchooser and asoundconf-gtk to set my default output devices
<MrHeavy> But Flash still gives me grief
<Dragnslcr> zuz- more /proc/meminfo
<kaddi> hi, FF isn't closing correctly. It keeps running after I hit the x, is there anything to fix this?
<Smurphy> kaddi: Try exiting by going trough File ?
<kaddi> Smurphy: I have the same problem then
<eagles051387> hey kaddi :)
<kaddi> heya eagles051387 :)
<eagles051387> kaddi: ask in ubuntu-mozillateam they might be able to help ya a bit better down there
<Dragnslcr> That will tell you how much memory is available
<zuz> Dragnslcr, i tried to find, how do i get there
<zuz> sorry
<kaddi> so alternatively... who can tell me of a good browser, that is capable of using FF-addons but is not FF? :p
<DaskreeCH> seamonkey ?
<DaskreeCH> I wonder if they started packaging that in Jaunty
<DaskreeCH> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.15+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<kaddi> :D
<Shura> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> Its a little larger than 23k :-)
<kaddi> the browser actually is seamonkey-browser apparently ;)
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: regardless it pulls in everything
<kaddi> DaskreeCH: yeah, it was just meant as an anecdote, because you mentioned the browser might be bigger than 29k ;)
<DaskreeCH> :-D
<seele> hi, i installed jaunty then enables the nvidia driver (rev 180). i rebooted and now x wont start. i also tried using the older kernel (.11) but no luck. help?
<Smurphy> seele: try ou : sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<Smurphy> from the console
<zuz> i couldnt do the way it was explained, anyone know if i can check if the full memory was installed?
<Smurphy> zuz: free
<zuz> ?
<zuz> i see the system monitor only tells me 1.3MB memory
<zuz> i put 1 gb and had 512mb
<zuz> so it should be alittle over 1.5?
<zuz> i meant 1.3gb
<DaskreeCH> zuz: likely dependent on how you count it. People who sell ram count it as larger than the computer does
<zuz> i see
<zuz> i figured as much
<zuz> been trying to google it and ended up finding out so many processes on my system monitor, i didnt have it before i installed a bunch of stuff
<zuz> there are about 112 processes on my laptop, i think there were less then half before hehe
<zuz> oh well
<zuz> this is something im going to have fun learning
<zuz> kubuntu that is
<zuz> thanks again for all help
<Smurphy> seele: you could also try a: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jnanesh> hi
<jnanesh> how can i install yahoo messenger on ubuntu?
<Smurphy> jnanesh: -> install kopete - yahoo messenger doesnt run under linux. there is also something for the gnome Desktop. Dunno the name though.
<Dragnslcr> jnanesh- Kopete supports Yahoo pretty well
<DaskreeCH> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<Dragnslcr> jnanesh- Pidgin also supports it
<Dragnslcr> Hm, that factoid needs to be updated
<DaskreeCH> To?
<Smurphy> ubottu: Kopete also has issues. Only the latest (beta of KDE) has a fixed Kopete. Yahoo has changed something on the protocol again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jnanesh> thanks
<jnanesh> :)
<BluesKaj> !aim
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Dragnslcr> DaskreeCH- Pidgin has a fix, dunno if Ubuntu has packaged it yet. Kopete has it fixed for 4.3RC2
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: Well update it then
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure the bot doesn't listen to me
<kaddi> hi, so I've been using FF on gnome and everything works fine, but it still won't close on kde. the ubuntu-mozillateam people think it may be a problem with gtk-qt-engine ... So I am now wondering if I can force FF to run with gnome gtk-engine while running KDE for everything left?
<kaddi> or is this just impossible?
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: I don't see why not
<DaskreeCH> just replace the firefox executable with a script to set what you want
<zuz> does kubuntu offer a tool to calibrate laptop batteries?
<Mamarok> zuz not AFAIK
<Mamarok> didn't even know there were tools to calibrate laptop batteries
<zuz> yeah i dont remember if it was just BIOS
<zuz> but i was reading something about windows power management tools to calibrate them
<dennister> DaskreeCH: i'm about to try and get hold of that user with the monitor that overwrote xorg.conf, and for whom x loads, but doesn't load kde or gnome...is there a cli command she can use in recovery console to change gdm to kdm?
<DaskreeCH> dennister: Yes update-alternatives
<dennister> ok, will try to get xorg.conf re-written first for her monitor/display, then see about other alternatives
<dennister> thx
<kaddi> DaskreeCH: it sounds easy when you say it :p
<DaskreeCH> Doesn't it?
<zuz> ok ill be back,  let me see if this laptop has a calibration tool in the bios
<zuz> be back later
<zuz> thanks again for the help
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, Ubuntu's VM builder tool doesn't seem to be all that good
<Dragnslcr> And it looks like all the packages it brought in broke my sound
<doorsman> Im on kubuntu 9.04 and it seems that the system is blocking the kernel updates... how can i unblock them so they will apply ?
<Dragnslcr> doorsman- in Konsole, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sithlord48> CAN ANY ONE HELP ME, SOMEONE CHANGED MY PASSWORD!
<doorsman> got another question : I'm on a Dell Inspiron 1300. My pcmcia doesnt seems to work.. any clue ?
<jnanesh__> which driver you are using doorsman?
<doorsman> jnanesh__, im quite new to linux, how can i know that ?
<jnanesh__> what kinda pcmcia card you are using?
<doorsman> it's a laptop one
<doorsman> but i don't know the exact model
<jnanesh__> i mean for what purpose you are using it?
<kaddi> DaskreeCH: the ubuntu-mozillateam came back and had an easy solution, I just needed to switch from "take my kde settings" to another style for gtk applications in settings. This is apparently a known bug, not with FF but with gtk-qt-engine and I was simply looking at the wrong place
<DaskreeCH> kaddi: See Easy :)
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> once you know the solution, everything is easy :D
<doorsman> jnanesh__, i want to put a sd card reader in it
<doorsman> i've the reader, the cards, but the pcmcia adaptor isnt cooperative
<iamarto> i want to go to the Ubuntu IRC address
<iamarto> anyone knows
<Mamarok> iamarto: just type /join #ubuntu
<Mamarok> or right click on #ubuntu
<iamarto> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> iamarto: you are welcome :)
<iamarto> ;)
<pietro74> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<pietro74> *ciao
<teapot> так
<teapot> есть кто живой?
<Mamarok> !ru | teapot
<ubottu> teapot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sysierius> hi all
<riverson85> hello
<sataninside> hi
<riverson85> I testing IRC
<riverson85> kubuntu is beatiful!!
<sataninside> ya
<riverson85> more better of XP!
<j0el> im using kubuntu 8.10, im able to connect to other wireless networks. But , is it possible to share my wired connection via adhoc wireless from my machine ?
<j0el> i couldnt find an option for doing that...is there any way to make it work ?
<cypr1nus> hello, has anyone got a problem with smplayer - freezes after couple of seconds?
<tolga> hello
<cypr1nus> i'm using the latest kubuntu and smplayer uses nv and alsa
<Mamarok> cypr1nus: sorry, I don't use smplayer
<cypr1nus> Mamarok: ok, no problem, but maybe someone has seen such issue
<j0el> im using kubuntu 8.10, im able to connect to other wireless networks. But , is it possible to share my wired connection via adhoc wireless from my machine ?
<cypr1nus> ok, i;ve figured it out - i had to turn off SSA/ASS subtitles and everything goes fine ;]
<doorsman> My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1300 on kubuntu 9.04 When I'm trying to get my pcmcia sd card reader to work, it seems it's not detected by the computer... any idea on how to make it detected?
<doorsman> I even tryied a usb sd card reader, same result, but the other usb devices are working
<Mamarok> doorsman: what does lspcmia tell you?
<doorsman> min
<doorsman> returns nothing
<Mamarok> doorsman: it should at least tell you something, maybe the connection to the pcmcia card is broken?
<doorsman> how can i know that ?
<Mamarok> are you sure you actually have a cardreader or is it just a slot for a pcmcia reader?
<doorsman> it's a pcmcia adaptor for reading sd cards
<Mamarok> oh, actually not a built in reader then?
<doorsman> nope
<Mamarok> what make is the reader?
<doorsman> a pcmcia card
<Mamarok> it should have some serial number or such, so you can google for it
<Mamarok> it has a manufacturer name on it for sure :)
<doorsman> pqi Adapter CompactFlash
<Mamarok> pci
<doorsman> nope
<doorsman> pqi
<Mamarok> so it should show up with the lspci command
<Mamarok> ok, let me see if I find something
<doorsman> lemme put it in the computer
<doorsman> do i need to put a sd card in it as well ?
<Mamarok> doorsman: do you have a Model number?
<doorsman> nope
<Mamarok> doorsman: well, no once it's in the pcmcia slot it should show up with the lspcmcia command
<doorsman> sec
<cypr1nus> ok, so maybe anyone seen smplayer freezes?
<cypr1nus> using xv and alsa?
<Mamarok> cypr1nus: you should eventually give a bit more information, Kubuntu version, KDE version and such
<cypr1nus> Mamarok: kubuntu 9.04, kde 4.2.4
<Mamarok> smplayer version?
<doorsman> Mamarok : http://pastebin.ca/1501357
<doorsman> output of lspci
<Mamarok> doorsman: pastebin!
<Mamarok> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cypr1nus> Mamarok: SMPlayer v. 0.6.6 (SVN r2599)
<cypr1nus> the latest
<doorsman> so you want me to paste there instead ?
<Mamarok> doorsman: sorry, ny bad, didn't see your paste earlier :/
<doorsman> so its ok ?
<Mamarok> doorsman: I only see the built in port, not the card, what does lspcmcia say?
<doorsman> nothing
<Mamarok> nothing at all? not even one line?
<doorsman> nothing at all
<Mamarok> doorsman: then your port is not seen neither, you should at least have a mention of Socket Bridge or souch
<Mamarok> such*
<Mamarok> doorsman: is this laptop new?
<doorsman> no
<doorsman> any other ideas ?
<drbobb> hey i'm wondering wtf is wrong with my wired ethernet interface
<drbobb> on wireless, I get about 3 Mbps on speedtest (d/l)
<drbobb> but when i connect with an ethernet wire to the same router, it's only 1/10 of that
<[agatha]> doorsman you might want to check the computer specs if it's integrated
<[agatha]> sometimes that helps
<drbobb> my guess is 3 Mbps is about the practical top i could get out of wireless/g with wpa, right?
<[agatha]> drbobb,  not sure but i think my old connection was 4 and i used wireless with wpa normally... i might very well be wrong since i filter by mac from really long ago
<phh> drbobb: i can have something like 6 times that with my wireless network
<triptik> hi all!
<triptik> i am a trouble
<triptik> i have a problem
<drbobb> well ok, so 3 Mbps is probably the effect of my ISP's b/w cutoff
<triptik> how can i install v4l2 kernel module in kubuntu jaunty
<triptik> with a 2.6.28-13 kernel?
<drbobb> so I am getting at least 3 Mbps d/l b/w from my ISP
<drbobb> then I should at least match that speed when on a wired connection
<drbobb> so, my etherne card must be defective, right?
<drbobb> ethernet, even
<drbobb> (well unless it's the router that's busted)
<Mamarok> doorsman: if it's not a new laptop, checking the internal connections for the pcmcpia slot is an idea, it seems not even connected
<drbobb> so how do I get around determining whether i have a defective ethernet card
<drbobb> (sticking another one in is not an option, it's in a laptop)
<drbobb> or maybe it's the linux driver for the eth card that's at fault
<drbobb> too bad I didn't speedtest it before wiping windows altogether
<Mamarok> drbobb: what card is it? You can see the specifications with the lspci command in a konsole
<Mamarok> drbobb: some wireless chipsets are simply not documented enough to run with windows
<luis_> hello i need some help, i have the exact same problem than this pages describes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/193125 and i dont know what to do, pls i need help
<Mamarok> with linux, typo, sry
<Mamarok> luis, could you please descibe your problem in your question?
<drbobb> Mamarok: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<Mamarok> ouch, SiS is not always very Linux friendly...
<Mamarok> drbobb: but according to Google it should run with Linux since years
<Mamarok> so maybe a driver problem, but it should run out of the box
<drbobb> Mamarok: i never said it doesn't run
<drbobb> but it does seem to have unusually low throughput
<Mamarok> drbobb: maybe just  a cable problem?
<drbobb> wouldn't that generate some error messages?
<drbobb> I'm looking at the logs, and I see nothing pertinent
<luis_> hello i need some help, i have the exact same problem than this pages describes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/193125 and i dont know what to do, pls i need help
<stephen_> hello I have a very quick question about a mouse...
<stephen_> IIntelliMouse 1.3A PS/2 Compatable Mouse drivers available on Linux?
<Mamarok> luis_: the solution is given in that same bug report, read the comments
<Mamarok> stephen_: I don't know, did you google for it? AFAIK pretty much all mice should work
<stephen_> Yes, I did. Here's an ubuntuforums link
<stephen_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7648460#post7648460
<luis_> mamarok, but u know, u r the man, u cant explain me that step by step?
<luis_> i am tired of that IDE glitch
<Mamarok> luis_: no, I can't, never did that such a modification
<Mamarok> luis_: read again the comments, IIUC there is a steb by steb instruction there
<Mamarok> step by step
<luis_> ok, u never had that bug?
<Mamarok> no
<drbobb> when I open dolphin, kio_thumbnail segfaults all over the place
<drbobb> and since it seems to be invoked over and over, the machine pretty much stalls until I disable previews
<drbobb> which I have to do again every time I enter a different directory
<stephen_> drbob: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-736863.html
<stephen_> try that?
<zuz> anyway to run exe files on kubuntu?
<zuz> dell bios firmware upgrade only comes in exe
<zuz> i meant bios upgrade
<stephen_> try WINE
<zuz> and im scared of using wine and messing with the bios
<stephen_> Wine is very safe most of the time...
<zuz> oh really?
<stephen_> I play DirectX games on it...
<zuz> thanks i was reading about it for some programs and alot of people saying it might work
<zuz> the might work must be just for those programs
<zuz> yeah counter strike was the game i was reading about it
<stephen_> Um it works with almost everyting with it not working on many games, but for your simple app, it will most likely work
<stephen_> I am having a simple mouse problem, if you want to help, please check out my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7648460#post7648460
<drbobb> stephen_: how is that relevant?
<drbobb> that message doesn't seem to have anything to do with my problem
<stephen_> yes srry, that was a bad link
<stephen_> really, srry
<drbobb> zuz: I don't think a BIOS upgrade program will work with Wine
<stephen_> oh...
<stephen_> why?
<drbobb> that's direct h/w access, I wouldn't expect it to work at all
<drbobb> wow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/362457 describes my problem, exactly
<hexorg> Good daytime, everyone!
<stephen_> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2007-October/028045.html
<hexorg> I have a trouble that rather touches my hardware then software
<stephen_> drbobb
<zuz> yeah didnt work
<stephen_> hmmm
<stephen_> ok srry again
<zuz> how am i going to do this upgrade
<stephen_> ill shut up and learn
<zuz> they only have it in exe
<zuz> nah, you didnt say anything bad
<zuz> thanks for trying
<stephen_> np
<LuisJa> hello i have 1 problem: My suspen and hibernation doesnt work in my laptop, in the case of the suspend, it seems the laptop is not sleeping, and in the hibernation, my turn on button keeps flashing orange, but i cant turn on again the laptop, can someone help me to fix this please? i have a acer aspire 4520 series
<zuz> i still need to upgrade my bios
<zuz> since the new bios has a fix for a problem im getting on this laptop
<velezovando> zuz> how about a dindows boot cd?
<velezovando> windows
<zuz> i dont have windows installed here tho
<zuz> wouldnt i have to have it installed?
<LuisJa> hello i have 1 problem: My suspen and hibernation doesnt work in my laptop, in the case of the suspend, it seems the laptop is not sleeping, and in the hibernation, my turn on button keeps flashing orange, but i cant turn on again the laptop, can someone help me to fix this please? i have a acer aspire 4520 series
<hexorg> I bought my laptop a few days ago with vista... in less then 50 hours it went to BSOD and i reinstalled it and put kubuntu for use. Everything works great, but kubuntu found a joystik plugged in and it is a built in accelerometer! Can someone give me any idea why would laptop have a built in accelerometer?
<stephen_> LuisJA> Are you running wubi?
<LuisJa> is LuisJa lol
<velezovando> not necessarily, i believe ubcd4win boots you into a live windows
<LuisJa> yes....
<stephen_> Thats your problem...
<nicky__> hi
<LuisJa> i couldnt isntall manually, i didnt know how to do that
<nicky__> can someone help me
<stephen_> Not allowed to that with WUBI
<nicky__> :(
<LuisJa> i couldnt isntall manually, i didnt know how to do that
<nicky__> anyone pro at ubuntu can offer me assistance please please
<stephen_> yes.
<zuz> so  you think i can install that from ultimate boot cd for windowS?
<LuisJa> can u give me a page with a easy tutorial for installing kubuntu manually? i am going to uninstall it with wubi and install it manually
<stephen_> ok hold on
<LuisJa> thx
<stephen_> hmm
<stephen_> >
<nicky__> stephen
<zuz> cuz i have one right next to me
<nicky__> i private messaged u
<stephen_> yes?
<velezovando> yup, put it on a usb key, boot ubcd, and execute it
<zuz> but i didnt think it would of worked with it
<zuz> i have it on a sd card
<zuz> wonder if ubcd recognizes the sd card
<zuz> ok im going to try it
<zuz> brb
<zuz> thanks for the idea
<FloodBotK2> zuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velezovando> no prob
<m4v> creo que debería tener transparencias
<m4v> sorry, wrong win
<zuz> oooops, flooding...
<stephen_> srry LuisJa im still working
<LuisJa> oh well, thx anyways... its cause i dont wanna @$!& my system 0(
<stephen_> I think i found something
<stephen_> Its video
<stephen_> oh nvm
<LuisJa> oh lol
<LuisJa> well thx dude :)
<stephen_> http://kubuntuguide.org/Jaunty
<stephen_> there you go
<stephen_> look in CH 3
<nicky_> does someone know anything about kiba-dock
<nicky_> and can help me
<nicky_> im getting an error
<Guest41878> nicky@nicky-desktop:~$ sudo kiba-dock
<Guest41878> [sudo] password for nicky:
<Guest41878> Segmentation fault
<stephen_> hey
<stephen_> http://www.kiba-dock.org/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=30&topic=632.0
<stephen_> look at the very bottom
<Guest41878> looking
<Guest41878> ohh
<Guest41878> nice
<Guest41878> stephen
<Guest41878> im unaware of many commands in linux as i am new
<Guest41878> do i just type
<Guest41878> rm -rf ~/.kiba-dock
<Guest41878> in terminal?
<stephen_> BTW
<Guest41878> coz i remember trying it before
<stephen_> That removes the config file
<Guest41878> which one
<Guest41878> theres like 4 config files
<Guest41878> lol..
<stephen_> it removes the directory
<Guest41878> and thats bad thing?
<Guest41878> meaning i wont be able to use it
<Guest41878> ?
<stephen_> IDK If you restart the app, It will recreate it, but im telling you this, because IDK for ABSOLUTE SURE
<Guest41878> well it deosnt hurt to try
<stephen_> But if it were me, I'd do it
<Guest41878> i can always re-install the stuff
<stephen_> exactly
<Guest41878> so do i copy and paste rm -rf ~/.kiba-dock?
<Guest41878> or do i type sudo first
<stephen_> sudo
<Guest41878> i hate sudo
<Guest41878> pisses me off sometimes
<stephen_> lol
<Guest41878> always have to type that crap
<Guest41878> um dude
<stephen_> it helps errors that would happen on windows not happen on ubuntu
<stephen_> ?....
<Guest41878> i did it nothing happened no error nothing
<Guest41878> nicky@nicky-desktop:~$ sudo rm -rf ~/.kiba-dock
<Guest41878> [sudo] password for nicky:
<stephen_> ok
<Guest41878> nicky@nicky-desktop:~$
<stephen_> thats good
<Guest41878> no
<Guest41878> nothing showed up
<Guest41878> and dude
<Guest41878> i went into preferences
<stephen_> I know
<FloodBotK2> Guest41878: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest41878> kiba-dock is gone
<Guest41878> lol
<stephen_> reboot
<stephen_> and rerun
<stephen_> kiba-dock
<Guest41878> s
<Guest41878> but wat if kiba-dock isnt there
<Guest41878> ok
<Guest41878> i'll reboot
<Guest41878> stay here
<Guest41878> dont go anywhere
<FloodBotK2> Guest41878: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest41878> =)
<stephen_> k
<drbobb> hmm I see lots of people have had similar problems with the sis900, some as far back as 5 years ago
<drbobb> and it never was really solved
<stephen_> What is the floodbot talking about?
<drbobb> (switching ACPI off is not an acceptable solution)
<stephen_> lol
<nicky> stephen
<nicky> it cameback after i restarted
<stephen_> yes
<stephen_> good
<Guest55823> buut in terminal i still get segmentation fault
<Guest55823> T.T
<stephen_> does it work
<stephen_> or still sigsegv?
<Guest55823> segmentation fault again
<Guest55823> T.T
<stephen_> how did you install it?
<Guest55823> long process i ahve to show u by pm or else bot will mute me
<Guest55823> lol..
<stephen_> k
<Luija> I need help, i am not able to boot from the installation CD when i am restarting, it automatically goes to vista
<Luija> i also need help with the manual installation...
<Luija> hello....
<Sinatra_Laptop> can anybody suggest a good torrent search site? (if you google it - a million come up)
<Luija> ignoramus why u r not here....
<Luija> i miss ur help lol...=(
<velezovando> Luija, did you change the boot priority in the bios?
<Luija> ?
<BluesKaj> Luija, do you have the boot sequence set to cdrom as the default ?
<Luija> Lol?
<BluesKaj> in the BIOS
<Luija> dont know how to do that
<velezovando> when your pc starts up there is a message - something like press F2, or press Del to configure... check it out
<drbobb> Sinatra_Laptop: (OT) torrentz.com seems to be the best
<LuisJa> damn got dc
<velezovando> once you press the designed key, you'll enter the bios set up, look for an option such as boot device priority (or similar)
<LuisJa> well i got some options here but no one says start from CD
<LuisJa> ...
<BluesKaj> cd/dvdrom drive, LuisJa
<BluesKaj> you have toclick on the option to open and reset it then use the arrow keys to move it up or down in the boot sequence
<BluesKaj> bbl
#kubuntu 2009-07-21
<SuspectZero> hey there
<SuspectZero> how can i remove kde
<Dragnslcr> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<SuspectZero> on 8.10
<SuspectZero> ah kk
<SuspectZero> ty
<SuspectZero> this command works on kde3.5?
<EagleScreen> in 3.5 replace kdelibs5 per kdelibs4
<EagleScreen> if you remove libqt3-mt you will remove all KDE3 applications also
<SuspectZero> see the thing is im not on kubuntu
<SuspectZero> i just figured this would be the best place to ask for this considering the kubuntu users use kde
<drbobb> It seems that the sis900 driver was written either by, or with the aid of, ppl from sis - and it still doesn't work correctly
<EagleScreen> SuspectZero: which distro?
<SuspectZero> backtrack 4
<EagleScreen> is backtrack4 based on Debian?
<SuspectZero> yep
<SuspectZero> based of ubuntu to be specific
<SuspectZero> but it has kde3.5 installed
<EagleScreen> then this steps are valid
<SuspectZero> right but apt is saying that those packages are not installed
<SuspectZero> thus they are not removed
<ner0x> Got my kubuntu cd in the mail today.
 * ner0x loves the cover.
<DT> for some odd reason wine refuses to acknowledge added programs
<DT> how do i run an .exe file under wine manally?
<velezovando> wine /path/exefile
<DT> gave me a mixer error then nothing else
<velezovando> sound issue, what program are you trying to run?
<DT> halo
<DT> i had it running before, used to right click, click run in wine
<DT> bt it don't do that any more -_-
<velezovando> mmm search at winehq for a more detailed answer, but it is a sound configuration issue
<DT> any way to force it?
<velezovando> dunno, all i run in wine is Diablo 2 and starcraft =(
<DT> ok, thanks anyway, gotta go now
<user__> hola komo estan todos
<user__> ??¿¿
<stefcc> hola user__
<stefcc> :)
<user__> hola
<user__> tienes msn
<user__> ??
<user__> stefcc   us tiene msn
<user__> ??
<stefcc> sorry bro, I can't speak spanish
<rmrfslash> Why did I get a laptop w/ ATI...... god forbid.
<user__> mi name is carlos and you
<user__> ?????
<velezovando> to test your patience and possibly become a saint?
<Zorael> Are Activities completely disabled in Kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> ;)
<Dragnslcr> rmrfslash- because you like a challenge?
<rmrfslash> :)
<rmrfslash> Indeed.
<rmrfslash> I like that answer. I'm sticking with that one.
<sharif> what you need ?
<sharif> rmrfslash, how can i help you ?
<phuc> sup guys
<phuc> ?
<sharif> sup
<rmrfslash> sharif: you can't. ATI can though.
<rmrfslash> sharif: The problem is that my computer does not wake up from suspend-to-ram with opengl compositing enabled.
<rmrfslash> sharif: rather, it wakes up to a mostly black screen with specks of color here and there (mostly around where a panel might be) and the machine is hung. Can't switch to a virtual console or do anything but power it off forcefully. Sometimes I can move the mouse around though.
<rmrfslash> sarif: I filed a bug w/ ATI and Kubuntu (launchpad). Someone was in contact w/ me from the fglrx development team and asked me to install some ppa of fglrx but it didn't work. He just said "darn" and I never heard from him again. Probbaly installed a rootkit.
<rmrfslash> and he signed off.... see, no one wants to hear my problem.
<rmrfslash> I don't blame them.
<velezovando> rmflash what chipset is your ati?
<walzmyn> i'm trying to use camorama. it's telling me it cannot connect to /dev/video0 - but another app is using that video fine.
<plaguehiv> does anyone know the command to see what prossecer and grafic card i have?
<EagleScreen> hwreport?
<plaguehiv> only hwreport?
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> it is hwinfo
<velezovando> lshw?
<EagleScreen> install hwinfo package for it
<plaguehiv> hwinfo
<plaguehiv> mt
<pilif12p> Hi.
<pilif12p> Would my Wireless card be compatable with kubuntu if it works in ubuntu?
<pilif12p> i assume so?
<sultan_of_swing> i just installed kubuntu, and the kde menu isnt working
<sultan_of_swing> when i click it nothing happens
<sultan_of_swing> anyone alive here?
<jnewt> can't get mythtv running, the setup terminal gives X Error BadMatch.  any help?
<nitro2009> hi---
<nitro2009>     any idea  o f  how  to   locate  a  channel.-'??
<benny_> how to install webcam in my kubuntu
<nitro2009> cam is  easy
<benny_> how?
<sultan_of_swing> nitro2009, some menu in your konversation app
<sultan_of_swing> or /list
<nitro2009> -   hardware  recognizion
<benny_> how about in ubuntu?
<jnewt> does anyone really know how to fix an xorg.conf file?
<benny_> anyone pls help me how to install my webcam in my ubuntu?
<velezovando> delete it and restart? then Xorg -configure? that's what comes to mind
<Rofl> srry but if i wanna save a private conversation what i must do? (Mirc)
<Rofl> ???
<Rofl> ...
<jnewt> velezovando: have done that, the x server starts, but mythtv fails due to x error.
<luis_> ehmm srry i got 1 problem, i wanna be able to play runescape with mozilla firefox, see youtube videos and at the same time download java so i can install frostwire, can someone help me pls?
<luis_> ehmm srry i got 1 problem, i wanna be able to play runescape with mozilla firefox, see youtube videos and at the same time download java so i can install frostwire, can someone help me pls?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<luis_> and how i cant install medibuntu?
<luis_> can*
<BluesKaj> read the tutorial and follow the instructions at http://www.medibuntu.org
<luis_> thx
<BluesKaj> luis, once you have the medibuntu repository in your sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree kubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs ffmpeg
<luis__> okay i already enabled the medibuntu repos, now what? (to install java)
<nicky> hey guys i have a issue with ubuntu
<nicky> I have a partition dedicated to store files between all my operating systems
<nicky> but that partition keeps changing
<Guest80356> ?
<Serpardum> in a make file, not sure how old, I see this: @ccdv objcopy -g krnl krnl-s   what does ccdv mean?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> okay i already enabled the medibuntu repos, now what? (to install java)
<Guest80356> someone pro here?
<BluesKaj> Guest80356, nope just volunteers
<Guest80356> well
<Guest80356> can u help
<BluesKaj> luis, once you have the medibuntu repository in your sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree kubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs ffmpeg
<Guest80356> T.T
<Guest80356> i have a small problem(s)
<Guest80356> with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !enter | Guest80356
<Guest80356> hi
<BluesKaj> !enter key | Guest80356
<Guest80356> how do i mount a hard drive
<Guest80356> !enter ky
<Guest80356> !enter key
<Guest80356> ol
<Guest80356> lol
<FloodBotK2> Guest80356: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Guest80356: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter ky
<GSF1200S> anyone in here know when KDE 4 intends to add dual head support? Im using gnome because of this...
<Serpardum> dual heads?  On a hard drive?  I would imagine a hard drive bios would emulate 1 head for older systems.
<JontheEchidna> dual monitors
<Serpardum> ahhh
<JontheEchidna> currently it supports things like xinerama fairly well, but support for two separate X servers is probably not coming until 4.4
<JontheEchidna> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/07/multihead.html
<GSF1200S> Thank you JontheEchidna
<jnewt> my "package install" window keeps freezing when downloading package files, for minutes now it is stuck at 99%.  should i let it keep going, or close out and manually add sources for apt to sources.list
<GSF1200S> jnewt- using adept?
<GSF1200S> i would force close it
<GSF1200S> then remove the lock file and manually add, but thats me
<GSF1200S> adept sucks
<jnewt> yeah, closed it, added via sources.list, apt-get update, and good to go, that gui thing is crap.
<GSF1200S> use synaptic- just sucks because of all the deps
<jnewt> whats wrong with apt?
<GSF1200S> jnewt.. yeah
<jnewt> is there a way to apt-cache search and show the repo it's reading from?
<beyondcr> ok i just switched to kde i have a few questions....
<jnewt> or limit the search
<beyondcr> is there a easy way to get firefox???
<Dragnslcr> beyondcr- you can install it from KPackageKit
<beyondcr> ok
<beyondcr> that leads to my second question
<Dragnslcr> beyondcr- the package "firefox" is 3.0. There's also a firefox-3.5 package
<beyondcr> is there a way to view by catogorys in kpakagekit
<Dragnslcr> I don't think so
<Dragnslcr> You can search by name or description though
<beyondcr> im use to the snytopages in gnome so kde has nothing like that no?
<beyondcr> ok well i type "fire fox" "firefox" and "browser" and nothing came up
<Dragnslcr> Adept used to have a category view. Dunno if it'll get implemented in KPackageKit or not
<jnewt> apt-cache search firefox
<Dragnslcr> Check your sources list. It's definitely there
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, KPackageKit does have a category select list
<Dragnslcr> Far right of the search row, default is "All Packages"
<beyondcr> ok it keeps crashing every time i hit reload in the settings
<Dragnslcr> What's the exact text of the button?
<beyondcr> 1 sec im going to do it once more
<Dragnslcr> The only button in KPackageKit's settings is "Edit Software Sources"
<beyondcr> yes
<beyondcr> i clicked all on
<beyondcr> but the unsupported
<beyondcr> still cant find firefox
<Dragnslcr> Go to Software Updates and click Refresh
<beyondcr> i type it in the search and hit enter it dose a search then nothing comes up
<beyondcr> ok
<beyondcr> i did that
<Dragnslcr> Check the filters, maybe you have one turned on, like only show installed packages
<beyondcr> and got
<beyondcr> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<beyondcr> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<FloodBotK2> beyondcr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beyondcr> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<beyondcr> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<beyondcr> ctrl v is a bit touchy
<Dragnslcr> Make sure you don't have anything else running
<Dragnslcr> e.g. aptitude or synaptic
<Dragnslcr> If you don't, do this
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<Dragnslcr> Er
<Dragnslcr> Do what the bot says, when it finally wakes up
<beyondcr> is synaptic man in kde
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragnslcr> There we go
<beyondcr> ok why is this not apart of the program
<beyondcr> so if did not know to come here to ask questions or go to google and find the answer i would have never knew of this it should be done auto
<beyondcr> ok
<beyondcr> user error thanks alot dragnslcr
<beyondcr> there was a really small gesture box open that was causing it to crash like that
<Dragnslcr> You mean fixing apt if the database gets locked? In theory, it should never happen
<beyondcr> ok
<beyondcr> but if it ever did
<Dragnslcr> You come here and ask the bot
<beyondcr> it had to of happened to some one before if some one programed it into the bot
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if rebooting releases the lock
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it happens often enough to have a factoid, but I don't think it happens to most users
<beyondcr> but any ways thanks alot there was a ok box open in the background
<Dragnslcr> Heh, it's always the simple stuff
<beyondcr> yhea i was like man it looks so much better then gnome but where the heck is everything at i was getting fustrated...
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, sometimes it takes a little while to find stuff in a new environment
<beyondcr> i think i like it already
<beyondcr> ok now i typed firefox in and got about 20 difrent pakage
<beyondcr> ok
<beyondcr> whats a good torrent program
<Dragnslcr> ktorrent has worked well for me
<beyondcr> ty
<Dragnslcr> Should be installed by default
<beyondcr> cant find it if it is
<SealV> hello I am having problems getting amarok 2.1 to see my DAAP share.
<SealV> hello I am having problems getting amarok 2.1 to see my DAAP share.
<SealV> its strange because rhytmbox can see it fine
<Dragnslcr> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1612 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<Dragnslcr> Hm, thought it was installed by default
<beyondcr> is there a way i can turn off the requirment of a password everytime i make a change to the system
<beyondcr> no
<Dragnslcr> Probably, but I'd suggest against it
<beyondcr> i typed ktorrent in the search and nothing came up
<beyondcr> but i found it in kpac
<beyondcr> ok ill leave it on untill it makes me mad
<SealV> it is reeeeallly strange. amarok --debug is showing that it can see my daap, but the gui isn't showing anything
<leaf-sheep> SealV: I googled. Try install nss-mdns
<dsmith_> would anything happen badly if I clear out /tmp?
<leaf-sheep> dsmith_: No. /tmp is for temporary files. Nothing important are stored there.
<dsmith_> ok, it was eating up my drive space
<dsmith_> 6gb
<dsmith_> thx
<Dragnslcr> Old files in /tmp should be deleted automatically anyway
<SealV> <leaf-sheep> its installed
<SealV> the package is like libnss-mdns
<SealV> I even added the line to the /etc file
<tomdavidson> hello, im have troubles with packages being held back when I update. sources: http://pastebin.com/ma1f93d7 & apt-get upgrade:  http://pastebin.com/me0d3512 ... any insights?
<leaf-sheep> SealV: I'm googling too.  You using Privoxy?  Na...?
<Dragnslcr> tomdavidson- dunno why those packages would be kept back, but apt-get dist-upgrade should get whatever new dependencies are needed and upgrade them
<Dragnslcr> tomdavidson- did you add a new repository or something?
<tomdavidson> even if im not upgrading a distro? i will give it a go. i added the kubuntu backports when 4.3rc1 was available, but doesnt seem i get some of the updates out of it
<Dragnslcr> Ah, yeah, something might have broken in the middle of the upgrade
<Dragnslcr> dist-upgrade should fix it
<beyondcr_> how do you add a shortcut to the desktop folder widget
<tomdavidson> dragnslcr: sorry i wasnt clear... the up to 4.3rc1 worked fine... it is updates since then that are being held back. dist-upgrade is waht i needed. thank you very much
<tomdavidson> beyondcr_ right click, new ?
<beyondcr_> ty
<SealV> <leaf-sheep>: nothing like that no, sorry for the delay in response
<leaf-sheep> Why isn't Amarok 2's DAAP working?  Anybody here know the reason?
<linuxguy2009> Hello everyone I have been using Ubuntu for almost a year now and I am just now ready to give KDE a good learning. I just installed the Kubuntu meta package from the repos and I have to say WOW. It looks much different than what i remeber. Looks really nice.
<linuxguy2009> How do I determine what version of KDE I am using?
<SealV> <leaf-sheep> what is frustrating is this gimme a second I will dump amarok --debug
<leaf-sheep> SealV: I don't use KDE myself.  Been experimenting with it.
<SealV> <leaf-sheep> me too although in my case its more like a bad drug habit
<leaf-sheep> I know KDE is porting all of their applications to QT4.
<linuxguy2009> Is this plasma(sp?) stuff like compiz for gnome?
<SealV> except on crack
<SealV> plasma also does your panels and widgets
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<linuxguy2009> cool
<linuxguy2009> The GUI graphics are smooth.
<SealV> http://pastebin.com/m2f124ade
<SealV> thats the output of amarok --debug
<djmimmo> list
<SealV> of particular frustrating interesting line 7-14
<linuxguy2009> Guys if I decide to use KDE along with Gnome and want to keep there apps seperate, can i just download the live CD of Kubuntu and will it see the Ubuntu install and just install right beside it?
<SealV> you dont even have to do that, provided that you have a net collection just do sude apt-get install kde
<SealV> *sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SealV> this will install kde and all its apps, you can use both kde and gnome in harmony
<linuxguy2009> SealV: Yeah i totally did that. Thats how Im using KDE right now. I would just rather keep the apps seperate maybe thats why I ask
<linuxguy2009> or maybe it aint that much of a biggy.
<linuxguy2009> Where can I see what version of KDE im running?
<linuxguy2009> NM I found it.
<SealV> to clean up/keep them seperate.. you have to manually clean up each ones menus
<SealV> delete gnome entries from klauncher and viceversa
<linuxguy2009> SealV: Could I simply install them in seperate partitions like I was saying? I mean I know about partitioning and all that.
<linuxguy2009> NM Ill have to look for help in another room. Thanks.
<ribu> how to active  mobile broadband
<COm_BOY> how to remove a directory in linux
<COm_BOY> i m using rmdir but it says that the Directory is not empty
<RurouniJones> rm -rf dirname
<RurouniJones> be VERY careful with that command
<RurouniJones> It basically says "Delete what I have just said to delete with no confirmation or asking again"
<rts> hi
<rts> im problems to kubuntu  linux
<rts> help me
 * frankS2 hleps rts
<rts> what is command this kde install 4.3 RC ?
<rts> command line
<rts> upgrade kde 4.2 to 4.3 RC
<rts> helps?
<sea> Hey, what's the shell command to drop everything but the first word? i.e. output of one command is <x> <y> <Z>, what do I pipe that through to end up with only <x> ?
<lancerocke> can anyone try helping me with what i posted here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7651128#post7651128
<lancerocke> ive tried the ubuntu irc channel
<Mamarok> lancerocke: there is an answwer in that thread
<jimmyspark> hey im an ubuntu user, I've just added the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main repo so i can try kde 4.3 RC2, what package should i apt get install?
<baron86> Does anyone know hot to create an adhock wireless lan sharing internet connection via a wireless pci card. Its a tornado and i dont know if i got drivers
<ct529> hi everybody. I have a problem with kubuntu 904 64 bit .... I have locked some packages so that they cannot be upgraded when I update + upgrade .... every time I run apt-get update + apt-get upgrade manually, they system tries to upgrade them all the same!!!!
<ct529> If I upgrade using synaptic they show as properly locked .... if I update through the updater they are shown as not locked, but I can select whether to update or not
<MadMouse[w]> how long does it take for a release e.g. Amarok 2.1.1 to appear in the PPA repositories?
<SealV> hello I am having problems getting amarok 2.1 to see my DAAP share.
<ericka> gseg
<ActionParsnip> is kde 4.3 only for jaunty and karmic?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think it's being backported to anything before 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ok thanks :D
<Dragnslcr> I could be wrong though
<ActionParsnip> its good enough ;)
<ActionParsnip> peace out
<cypr1nus> how can I find out where files of the package have been installed?
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, can anyone recommend a good GUI SVN client apart from kdesvn?  I'm finding that kdesvn is crashing way too frequently for my liking and it's driving me mad
<SealV> hello I am having problems getting amarok 2.1 to see my DAAP share.
<Dragnslcr> cypr1nus- KPackageKit can show the file list for an installed package
<cypr1nus> Dragnslcr: ok, thanx
<Dragnslcr> I would assume that apt-get or apt-cache can show them, but I don't know the exact command offhand
<barbar> grias gott
<barbar> kann mir mal wer icq für linux n link besorgen pls
<ToreadorVampire> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ToreadorVampire> barbar: But - maybe the answer to your question is "Pidgin" (sorry, I don't speak German, I only recognise a little)
<barbar> thx
<Guest55811> whats the command for testing graphics card?
<Guest55811> grep gxl or somrthing
<bazhang> Guest55811, glxgears ?
<bazhang> Guest55811, its not a test per se though
<boroda_> hi all
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone know the channel for Tux Guitar?
<TheSilentWarrior> hey, would anyone be kind enough to send me Purisa font? I am used to program with it, but i am forced to use windows on this pc atm. Thanks in advance
<TheSilentWarrior> hey, would anyone be kind enough to send me Purisa font? I am used to program with it, but i am forced to use windows on this pc atm. Thanks in advance (/usr/share/fonts/truetype/thai/Purisa.ttf)
<bazhang> !find purisa
<ubottu> File purisa found in thailatex
<bazhang> TheSilentWarrior, seems to be in thailatex package
<TheSilentWarrior> bazhang, not sure where it is :/
<alutza> sorry to bother, very short thing i wanna ask
<bazhang> TheSilentWarrior, packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSilentWarrior> but dont have access to a ubuntu box right now
<alutza> i have ubuntu 8.04 but with kubuntu and xubuntu-desktop
<alutza> im in kubuntu right now, and i'm upgrating the distro
<alutza> will ubuntu and xubuntu be upgraded too?
<TheSilentWarrior> bazhang, all i find is .deb packages, know where i can find the .ttf file for it?
<alutza> anyone?
<TheSilentWarrior> alutza, i beleave so, because they all use the same core
<bazhang> TheSilentWarrior, if it is proprietary font (MS for example) then no idea
<alutza> thanks thesilentwarrior
<TheSilentWarrior> bazhang, purisa.ttf is found on ubuntu distros, it looks like hand writing. I want it so i can program with a bit more pleasure on this windows box, its not windows-to-ubuntu, but ubuntu-to-windows. Hate that windows doesnt have it tho
<bazhang> TheSilentWarrior, apt-cache search purisa returns nothing, so it seems to exist only in thailatex. sorry not to help you out
<TheSilentWarrior> ok, thanks anyway
<falktx> hi there, this is my first time on IRC
<falktx> i have a question
<SealV> hi
<falktx> I modify some source code and uploaded to my PPA
<falktx> it compiles fine for 32/64bit, and LPIA
<falktx> but I also wanted it to compile for PowerPC
<falktx> for PS3-ubuntu users
<falktx> how do I do this?
<SealV> you should really ask that in #ubuntu which is much more active!
<falktx> ok, will try that
<falktx> thanks
<Guest30896> cannot open Kmix any suggestions
<rmrfslash> I think I might be having a problem with my laptop hardware. It seems like something is overheating because for a while I couldn't even boot the thing. It would say PXE ROM No media device found. Check cable.
<rmrfslash> I waited a while, then I was able to boot into Kubuntu. So now that I'm on the machine, I want to monitor the hardware temperature.
<rmrfslash> I found the temperature monitor plasmoid which is revealing 3 monitors.... but there's no indication about what they are. Doesn't seem like something is "overheating"
<rmrfslash> everything is hovering around 50 C
<rmrfslash> Right before the machine began having these issues, I noticed it was locking up. Then, I said "ok, go to virtual console and reboot" so I did this but it was giving me d-bus errors
<jimmy_> hey guys, in ubuntu to move between worspaces I hold crl+alt and then use the arrow keys, I can hold shift to take the focused window between desktops - how do i do that on KDE?
<jimmy_> i can't find any way of easily switching workspaces without using the F keys
<Daviey> 09:51:51 -!- mode/#uupc [+o schwuk] by ChanServ
<phh> jimmy_: ctrl-fX by default
<phh> oh.
<phh> jimmy_: set it in systemsettings i think there is none by default
<rmrfslash> I had to forcefully shut it down, which I did. Then when I booted it back up it was saying Broadcom .... PXE ROM ... no media device found ... check cable. Maybe someone can eliminate what was/is going awry.
<jimmy_> phh: I don't want to have to specify the workspace - ideally i want to just use arrows to slide between my desktops
<phh> that seems really weird to me... but anyway the answer is in systemsettings.
<rmrfslash> jimmy_i: you can set what keys you want to use to switch between virtual desktops.
<jimmy_> system settings then what?
<jimmy_> phh my reason is i don't like reaching up to the F keys especially not in a key combo
<jimmy_> i prefer to keep my hands in the typing position and moving between workspaces
<phh> hu ? your hands are on arrows in typing position ?
<phh> that's really weird
<rmrfslash> jimmy_: go to system settings > Keyboad and Mouse > and look around "Standard" and "GLobal" Keyboard Shortcuts
<rmrfslash> So anyways... who wants to field my question. anyone?
<jimmy_> phh: of course they aren't but its way easier to move there than left hand on CRL and then reach for an F key
<phh> not on my keyboard
<jimmy_> okay i've got crl+alt+arrow to move workspace and crl+shift+alt+arrow to take active window
<jimmy_> it works - not as nice effect as gnome - but it'll do!
<phh> jimmy_: effects are configurable
<rmrfslash> jimmy_: do you have compositing enabled?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tdn_> I am using Kopete with Jabber and Messenger profiles. How do I start a webcam session?
<beatles> 有人吗？
<bazhang> !cn | beatles
<ubottu> beatles: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<beatles> 第一次用IRC，不会用
<bazhang> beatles, --> /join #ubuntu-cn <----
<bazhang> beatles, here is English
<beatles> oh
<cnphp> ......
<cnphp> what?
<TheData> hi @all
<epimeth> can I get some help reducing mouse sensitivity?
<epimeth> if possible, just for external mice, not the touchpad...
<TheData> epimeth: you can control that in the kde system settings center
<epimeth> TheData: I only saw acceleration there, not sensitivity....
<TheData> hmmmm ...  ok...
<TheData> right..
<tuanpham> hi all
<TheData> hi
<epimeth> hi tuanpham
<tuanpham> i have a trouble with my keyboard on kde 4.3rc1
<tuanpham> i have a trouble with my keyboard on kde 4.3rc2
<tuanpham> i can not type anything :(
<tuanpham> does anyone have the same problem ?
<epimeth> TheData: so I did some googling and it seems like it can only be done through xorg in the "mouse" section, but i don't have one... plus I'd rather not change the sensitivity of the touchpad, just the usb mouse :-)
<TheData> tuanpham: that's strange... I guess it is hardware failiure...  Have you test it with a knoppix live cd?
<TheData> tuanpham: or an other os?
<tuanpham> i have no cd :(
<TheData> tuanpham: netbook?
<epimeth> tuanpham: I'm surprised.... are you sure the keyboard isn't broken?
<tuanpham> i update the kde 4.3rc1 in internet
<tuanpham> i use both gnom and kde new
<TheData> yes i'am working with the latest kde 4.3 too... no problems there
<epimeth> oh... wow... it stopped working after an update?
<tuanpham> :( it very stranger
<tuanpham> yep !
<tuanpham> when i change back to gnom it is ok
<epimeth> have you tried plugging in an external keyboard?
<nelly> hey I'm trying to enable my graphics driver, so I go to "Hardware Drivers", I select the driver, click "Activate", but nothing happends....what is going on?
<epimeth> oh... its *just* kde???
<TheData> hmm... probaply it is the xserver....
<tuanpham> yep
<tuanpham> i remmeber that fist time i login
<TheData> nelly: try: jockey-gtk
<tuanpham> it has a small gadget name keyboard shortcut
<tuanpham> it tiny in my desk
<tuanpham> so i closed it
<tuanpham> then it is happend
<tuanpham> now i can not do anything with my keboard
<tuanpham> i have no extended keyboard to try
<TheData> tuanpham: ok..... that's strange... I would suggest: Look into the xorg.conf and reinstall your xserver-xorg package
<tuanpham> laptop
<tuanpham> how comes TheData
<TheData> tuanpham: what do you mean?
<tuanpham> where xorg.conf
<TheData> tuanpham: ahh ok.. it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beyondcr> ok i had a problem last night that stoped me from using ubuntu several times... i ran envyng to install video drivers and i guess it crashed apon install... anyways i was left with a system that video crashed right befor the desktop came up the only way i could fix it was to reinstall.... is there a way to fix this problem if i ever encounter it agin?
<nelly> TheData: thx...that seemed to work...now the "Downloading" dialog appears, but it doesn't seem to start downloading..its stuck at 0%
<epimeth> beyondcr: yea, before you run *anything* you backup your xorg.conf file.  then, if anything fails, you can replace it with the old xorg
<tuanpham> does it include the keyboard selection  TheData ?
<tuanpham> i see no infomation about the keboard here
<TheData> tuanpham: if nothing helps you can restart the pc and go into login screen of kde and selest terminal session. Try if the keyboard works int the terminal.
<TheData> tuanpham: What do you mean with "does it include the keyboard selection  TheData ?"
<epimeth> beyondcr: so instead of going in through one of the window managers (KDE / gnome/ whathaveyou) you can hit ctrl+f1 and log in through the command line
<tuanpham> ok i am trying
<TheData> tuanpham: stop
<TheData> tuanpham: a moment
<TheData> tuanpham: are you still here?
<beyondcr> ok thanks alot
<epimeth> beyondcr: lol... or what TheData just told tuanpham about selecting "terminal session"
<nelly> TheData: can I just download the driver I need through the console (or something), since it wouldn't work through the "Hardware Drivers"?
<epimeth> beyondcr: then you can replace the broken xorg with the backed up one
<epimeth> beyondcr: no worries :-)
<TheData> nelly: yes you can you just have to pick the right one
<epimeth> nelly: yea but you have to change your xorg.conf, too... are you *sure* nothing is happening?  maybe it worked and you just have to restart X now?
<nelly> TheData: actually...i just now clicked "activate" once more, and seemeted to have gone through with the download
<nelly> :)
<nelly> look like I have to restart now...however
<nelly> thx
<epimeth> nelly: not restart
<epimeth> just restart X
<TheData> you are welcome
<nelly> oh..
<nelly> how do you restart just x?
<TheData> nelly: Press Alt+ Druck+k
<TheData> nelly: Press Alt+Print+k
<TheData> nelly: Print is the Print Screen key
<epimeth> TheData: really?  I thought it was ctrl+alt+backspace
<TheData> epimeth: notz any more...
<wsales> hi all
<TheData> epimeth: backspace was deactivated...
<epimeth> heh... good to know :-)
<epimeth> so now its alt+print+k?  Thats silly
<epimeth> wsales: hi
<phh> hu non
<phh> -n
<TheData> epimeth: yes... The Backspace you could remember better... but... now it is deacticated in ubuntu
<wsales> someone here knows a problem when receives random double-click mouses instead a single-click?
<phh> alt+print+k is a way to kill X, but it's more likely you'll kill many other things at the same time ....
<phh> (it will kill everything reading the keyboard)
<wsales> i do a single click and in a lot of times I got a double click....
<wsales> i changed my mouse, mouse buttons... i'm on 9.04
<phh> TheData: they haven't used the double ctrl+alt+backspace patch yet ?
<TheData> phh: It kills the xserver. Do you know an othetr way?
<tuanpham> ic :(
<tuanpham> with safe teminal
<tuanpham> my keyboard is work
<epimeth> TheData: yea... log out, then in KDM menu click on "restart X" :-)
<tuanpham> only kubuntu-desktop :(
<phh> TheData: configuring xorg.conf to reactivate it
<phh> or killall -9 Xorg
<TheData> sudo
<tuanpham> no i mean that when from login window
<tuanpham> i select soem safe mode
<tuanpham> but on kde
<TheData> yeah.. ok.
<TheData> I meant:
<TheData> phh: sudo killall -9 Xorg
<tuanpham> don not use any button on my keyboar :(
<phh> TheData: yeah yeah i got it
<wsales> i searched in goofle about the problem and post a message on kubuntu users list, but no answers
<tuanpham> it's look nice, but how can i use it with mouse only :)
<TheData> tuanpham: did you try to go into the terminal?
<tuanpham> yep (ANY APP)
<TheData> tuanpham: the mouse is no use in the terminal... so .... you couldn't do anything?
<tuanpham> no keyboard, event my soft menu of play back or volume up/down
<tuanpham> mouse can use in teminal
<TheData> tuanpham: ok..... my only suggestion you update your xserver...
<tuanpham> but kebooawrd not
<TheData> tuanpham: ahhhhh
<TheData> ok
<tuanpham> how can i do ? i try upgrade
<tuanpham> and it fully updated
<TheData> tuanpham: privte message
<TheData> tuanpham: I send you a message
<beyondcr> ok last night i had kubuntu installed im coming from ubuntu and all i had was kpackageman but after it crashed and i reinstalled now i have the noraml pakage manager that i rember from gnome.... what did i do diffrent
<wsales> that's really make me annoying! only to all: I changed my mouse now ( using my laptop's mini mouse ) and works!
<EagleScreen> beyondcr: use synaptic package manager in kubuntu, isntall it running this command: "sudo aptitude -R install synaptic"
<eps1lon> I have a problem. I find KDE 4(.1/2/3) to be terribly..bad. Slow and whatnot. Anyhow, I found the kde 3.5 remix of jaunty, and thought I was going to try that one.
<eps1lon> Thing is, knetworkmanager doesn't work, and he warns people for that on the download site.
<eps1lon> But I can't connect in any other way than my wireless, and that doesn't work. How can I install another network manager?
<beyondcr> ok I freaking love linux this virutalbox makes it sooooo much better
<eps1lon> I have Ubuntu running right now, so if there's any debian packages I can download and use later that'd work.
<alutza> i need a little help, i've just upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 and i miss the quick access button for local hard drives, how do i get one
<qwertyasdf> [biabia]: my sound randomly stopped working http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=36ec78a4a5fff5031b4f3ffbc1605beea469875d
<Guest64243> hi can someone help me
<Guest64243> how do I mount a hard drive
<Guest64243> *how do i mount a partition
<alutza> i need a little help, i've just upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 and i miss the quick access button for local hard drives, how do i get one
<alutza>  i need a little help, i've just upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 and i miss the quick access button for local hard drives, how do i get one
<alutza> btw is anyone here?
<Captain_Haddock> alutza: it should be in the widget list somewhere
<Captain_Haddock> !widget
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<Captain_Haddock> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<Captain_Haddock> alutza: right click on the panel and look for add widgets
<alutza> i found that
<alutza> but how do i set it to show local hard drives
<alutza> like it did in KDE 3.5
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: FWIW, the kicker menu has a "Computer" section at the botton, that shows all the mounted partitions on the system, no need for a widget
<petsounds> hello, i am now watching dvd with VLC and i can't hear 5.1 surround sound from my 5.1 ch speakers (every channel are flat). how to fix this? thank you.
<alutza> gonna try my luck again : How do i obtain a sort of nautilus places thingy where i can see my mounted devices. Some sort of widget i can put next to the Kickoff
<alutza> basicly a QuickAccess that looks for Computer:///
<Mamarok> alutza: the KDE menu ath the left of your panel has a "Computer section (button at the bottom), that shows you all the mountd partitions of your system
<alutza> mamarok : weird mine doesnt
<Mamarok> the kicker menu to be precise
<alutza> maybe its because its the first time im in kubuntu
<alutza> just upgraded
<Mamarok> alutza: so you are using KDE 4.2.2 I guess
<alutza> good point i see the "Places" tab where it should be
<alutza> i dont really know.. i suppose when i upgraded the distro it installed KDE 4.2.2
<alutza> hence all the eye candy
<Mamarok> alutza: if you upgrade to Kubuntu 9.04 that's what happened indeed
<alutza> mhm
<alutza> im gonna try rebooting
<Mamarok> why?
<Mamarok> alutza: you don't have to reboot, so why would you?
<alutza> well... its the first time the system started since the update
<alutza> maybe the kicker didn't "notice" the mounted partitions
<Mamarok> well, no need to reboot at all, if you make changes and updates else than the kernel, no need ot reboot
<Mamarok> alutza: you mean you can't see the mounted partions in the kicker menu?
<alutza> yes
<alutza> i can
<alutza> 't
<Mamarok> you can't, ok
<Mamarok> and your system is up to date now or do you still have some KDE packages to install?
<jithine> hi guys. Is any one using kubuntu karmic and firefox 3.5.1 facing firefox freezes?
<Mamarok> jithine: you should ask in #ubuntu+1, Karmic questions are answered there
<alutza> theoreticly no more packages to install.. the rest shows perfectly
<jithine> Mamarok: ok thanks.
<Mamarok> alutza: if you open Dolphin (the file manager), can you see all the partitions there?
<Mamarok> jithine: yaw :)
<alutza> yep
<Mamarok> alutza: then those should indeed show up in the kicker menu
<Mamarok> alutza: still no need to reboot, just log out of KDE and log in again
<alutza> i did
<alutza> 3 times
<shivek> how can I check whether my website works ?
<llutz> shivek: open it in a browser of your choice
<alutza> well... i need to go, thanks for the help
<shivek> llutz: when I open it in my browser it redirects to my router setup page
<rysiek|pl> shivek: probably something messed up with your router settings?
<rysiek|pl> shivek: opther websites work?
<shivek> opther = ?
<rysiek|pl> *other
<shivek> yes
<shivek> I just wanna check whether my website is working.
<rysiek|pl> shivek: and something like: http://jsdgajhgaskdkjdhakjsdhkajhdskjahd.com
<rysiek|pl> shivek: does *this* redirect you to your router ettings?
<shivek> Unknown host jsdgajhgaskdkjdhakjsdhkajhdskjahd.com
<rysiek|pl> *settings
<rysiek|pl> shivek: what's the address of your website
<shivek> http://shivekkhurana.servebbs.com/
<rysiek|pl> shivek: seems to work; but why the heck does it redirect you to your router
<rysiek|pl> shivek: can you fire-up a konsole
<rysiek|pl> shivek: and type in: nslookup shivekkhurana.servebbs.com
<shivek> rysiek|pl : Are you able to see the design and all
<rysiek|pl> and paste (in a pastebin!) what you get in return?
<rysiek|pl> shivek: I have no idea what the design is meant to be, so I am unable to tell you that
<shivek> Server:		203.94.243.70
<shivek> Address:	203.94.243.70#53
<shivek> Non-authoritative answer:
<shivek> Name:	shivekkhurana.servebbs.com
<FloodBotK2> shivek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shivek> Address: 59.177.128.213
<rysiek|pl> shivek: I told you, in a pastebin
<shivek> Ok
<shivek> sorry
<rysiek|pl> shivek: and are you able to access: http://servebbs.com/
<shivek> rysiek|pl : yes
<shivek> But that isn't mine
<rysiek|pl> shivek: please paste me what you get from: cat /etc/hosts
<konrad_> If I play music in amarok and then the system (or any other program) makes a sound amarok is muted and I have to stop and start the playback to get sound again. How can I fix this?
<Guest55237> hi
<Guest55237> does anyon eknow an alternative to kiba-dock
<SealV>  Hello all, I am having some issues with getting amarok 2.1 to see my daap share
<SealV> ah I am using kubuntu with kde 4.3 rc; take a look at my amarok --debug dump: http://pastebin.com/m2f124ade
<SealV> this seems to be kubuntu specific
<Captain_Haddock> Mamarok: oh, you mean inside the K-menu? I guess that works as well.
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers
<nikitis> Does ubuntu support nvidia's ion gpu?
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: ask google if the nvidia's ion gpu supports ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: it's really that other way around, as ubuntu has no way of supporting something, that the manufacturer does not give any specs of
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043380
<nikitis> rysiek|pl: i can't even see where nvidia drivers are for the ion gpu on their site for any platform
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: I suppose they're in the standard driver pack per platform?
<nikitis> rysiek|pl: i'm lookin to buy a low powered server mini-itx board
<nikitis> for home use
<nikitis> and running ubuntu on it
<nikitis> or kubuntu
<nikitis> wanted to know if anyone knew if it supported nvidia's new ion gpu is all
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: if it's supposed to be a media-centre kind of machine, I would strongly suggest MythBuntu ;)
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: besides - have a look at the link I gave you
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: as far as I can see it's a standard x86 platform (Intel Atom is an x86 CPU), so there shouldn't be any problems running *buntu on it
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: full support of all the features of the GPU is another matter, though
<rysiek|pl> nikitis: but you don't need drivers for the ION, as far as I can see, as it's only a motherboard/platform; you need drivers for the GPU
<h0d3nt3uf3l> argh... how is the german channel named ^^;
<DaskreeCH> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubott2> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DaskreeCH> ubott2: Imposter!
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about Imposter!
<h0d3nt3uf3l> thanks alot
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubott2> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DaskreeCH> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<Tbstewa> i couldnt get help in the other channel but i am havint problems installing ubuntu 9.04 on my pc i tried to load from disc on pc startup but there was no option then when i tried to install the option from the disc to allow me to load from disc it gave me an error telling me acdcess is denied. i was on an administrator account when trying to do the installation too
<DaskreeCH> Tbstewa: There was no option?
<Tbstewa> i couldnt load from disc then when i clicked after starting windows the disc tried to install something but i got access denied error message
<DaskreeCH> Ok start over. Did you reboot with the disc in the Drive or just put it in and let windows auto run?
<Tbstewa> i did reboot with the disc in the drive but the disc would not auto run from there...
<rysiek|pl> Tbstewa: you might need to modify your BIOS settings
<rysiek|pl> Tbstewa: so that the CD-ROM gets seeked for boot medium before the HD does
<Tbstewa> my bios are already set to load from cd rom before hd... is there a way to load from command prompt?
<rysiek|pl> Tbstewa: nope, the BIOS needs to do it first. Does it say something like "Checking CD for boot data" during boot up?
<DaskreeCH> Tbstewa: or does your computer have a Quick boot menu?
<DaskreeCH> Normally F11 or F12 when booting up
<Tbstewa> no, it goes directly into select partitin to load from
<rysiek|pl> Tbstewa: maybe the CD is messed up?
<Tbstewa> nero 9 and a super-multi dvd-rw drive
<Captain_Haddock> Tbstewa: are other bootable CDs working booting?
<rysiek|pl> Tbstewa: check the md5sum, that will be the fastest
<Tbstewa> yes they are...
<Tbstewa> all the others work fine just cannot get this one to work
<Captain_Haddock> Tbstewa: any of them burned recently?
<Tbstewa> yes my windows XP
<mecki> (part
<Captain_Haddock> I'd do a checksum as rysiek|pl said.. and if that goes through, burn another CD to try.
<Captain_Haddock> perhaps at a lower speed.
<rysiek|pl> Tbstewa: checkusm both the ISO file *and* the burnt CD
<Tbstewa> alright, i will do that as soon as i return to that pc thanks
 * rysiek|pl hopes he got the command right
<eps1lon> Hm, okay.
<eps1lon> Uh.. Sorry, I'm very green at this. I pressed ctrl-alt-f2 to get into a bash session, I don't know how to get back to the one with kdm running..
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: Alt+F7
<eps1lon> Oh, okay.
<rysiek|pl> wait
<eps1lon> That did work.
<eps1lon> Although
<rysiek|pl> if that won't work, just try Alt+F<number>
<rysiek|pl> ok
<eps1lon> Well, stupid question again, probably, but where do I type that command..?
<eps1lon> The one you gave me earlier
<rysiek|pl> in bash
<rysiek|pl> do:
<rysiek|pl> Alt+F1
<rysiek|pl> login on the other VT
<rysiek|pl> and there try the commands I give you
<eps1lon> I don't know how to scroll up in irssi, can you repeat the command? (I know I'm being very annoying now..)
<eps1lon> wops, nevermind, figured it out
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: don't worry about that, really; gimme a sec, I need to check if the command was correct
<eps1lon> Oh, all right
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: export DISPLAY=:0
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: and then:
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: plasma-desktop
<eps1lon> Okay.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: wait a sec to see if it doesn't fail with some error
<rysiek|pl> and switch to DE
<rysiek|pl> *KDE
<eps1lon> Okay.
<eps1lon> so.. I switch and type "export DISPLAY=:0", then "plasma-desktop"?
<eps1lon> I did that, it didn't do anything.
<rysiek|pl> export(...) shouldn't write anything at all
<rysiek|pl> plasma-desktop - maybe some errors
<eps1lon> plasma-desktop said command not found. Oh, I'm such an idiot.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: what about the KDE VT
<rysiek|pl> ?
<eps1lon> Well, it's the same.
<rysiek|pl> are you sure you have spelled it correctly
<eps1lon> yeah.
<rysiek|pl> that's weird
<rysiek|pl> ok, try this:
<eps1lon> I suppose upgrading somehow got effed up, and plasma is gone?
<eps1lon> yeah?
<rysiek|pl> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<eps1lon> All right
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: yeah, probably; we'll try to fix that
<eps1lon> O..kay?
<rysiek|pl> ?
<eps1lon> I updated, when I rebooted I faced a recovery menu, couldn't resume normal boot. Rebooted again, and for some reason I could choose between multiple kernels.
<eps1lon> I picked the one with the highest version number. Kernel panic. Reboot. Picked the older one. It booted, and I have kde 4.3
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: kernels also get updated, so that's not an issue
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: ok, so it works?
<eps1lon> Well. Define works.
<eps1lon> It looks very fucked up.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: plasma, desktop, applications
<Pici> eps1lon: Please mind your language here.
<eps1lon> Sorry
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: well, somebody must've fscked-up the KDE4.3RC2 in the repo, then
<eps1lon> Yeah, everything _works_, but it looks very weird. Want a screenshot?
<rysiek|pl> nah, thanks ;)
<eps1lon> Bah. Are you using it?
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: in that case, I would do another sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: not as my main DE - I'm still a KDE 3.5.x guy
<eps1lon> Okay. What about the new kernel version that I can't use?
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: but I do have it as an option; in fact, I'm upgrading it now
<eps1lon> Yeah, I've been thinking about trying kde 3.5. 4.x hasn't been a good experience.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: no idea. do another upgrade, and then I would do: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<eps1lon> Hm, okay.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: when you are positive you have the most recent versions of everthing, we'll see
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: if it gives any errors whatsoever -> pastebin please ;)
<eps1lon> When trying to update it only said that kdeplasma-addons had been kept back.
<eps1lon> No need for a pastebin, I assume.
<eps1lon> Shall I try dist-upgrade?
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: yup
<eps1lon> Right, it's updating now.
<eps1lon> Upgrading, rather.
<rysiek|pl> ok
<eps1lon> Gee, I really want to like kde 4, it looks so good, and the idea is good, but it just never works for me.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: it need *much* more love
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: there are some really great ideas there, but many a time the implementation is really shitty
<eps1lon> yeah
<eps1lon> Okay, it's done now
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: but hey, it's a total re-write after all
<eps1lon> Heh, yeah. Rebooting, brb.
<rysiek|pl> ok
<DarkriftX> whast the command to kill my internal speaker?
<DarkriftX> i never remember it, but the beeping on auto complete is loud as hell
<phh> sudo rmmod pcspkr
<rysiek|pl> nope
<DarkriftX> ouch, no
<rysiek|pl> phh, DarkriftX: use modprobe -r
<phh> rysiek|pl: what does that change ?
<DarkriftX> still doing the loud beep when I use tab to auto complete
<rysiek|pl> phh: rmmod just yanks the module out of the kernel
<DarkriftX> this beep is 2x louder than the loudest I can get a movie to play on this thing
<rysiek|pl> phh: modprobe -r removes the module and the modules that depend on it
<phh> DarkriftX: it comes from your sound card or from the buzzer ?
<DarkriftX> its a laptop
<DarkriftX> the sound is muted, but it still beeps
<phh> rysiek|pl: it won't change a thing for pcspkr ...
<DarkriftX> its the same speaker for both, but someone gave me a command before that disabled it
<rysiek|pl> phh: probably. but Good Practice is Good Practice
<DarkriftX> doesnt work after reboot though
<rysiek|pl> phh: somebody might take the rmmod command and use it for something else, by simple analogy
<rysiek|pl> DarkriftX: sorry, I have no idea; check in KMix if there's a PC Speaker setting
<eps1lon> All right. Still can't boot the new kernel. Everything still looks messed up.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: well, it's RC after all ;) either downgrade or check if you can mangle with the settings to get it right
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: I'm afraid I dunno how to help you beyond that - try asking in #kde
<eps1lon> Haha, guess so.. Actually, I think I'm just going to install 9.04 kde 3.5 remix. It seems stable.
<rysiek|pl> :)
<rysiek|pl> go for it
<eps1lon> Well, back in 45 mins or so I guess.
<rysiek|pl> eps1lon: you *might* be able to install just the packages
<rysiek|pl> ah, well
<hocuspocus> ok how can i use a lexmark 2500 series printer while using ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> hocuspocus: I have not the slightest idea. try googling, there should be something on the forums or the wiki
<tdn> How do I add short cuts to folders in the panel?
<Okay> my exaile player is not launching. help!?
<hocuspocus> can anyone tell me how to install my printer from the installation cd to ubuntu?
<nora_> öjk
<tdn> ktorrent just crashed. I see this in dmesg: [17608.122274] ktorrent[14023]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000000000 sp 00007fff65650948 error 14 in ktorrent[400000+be000]
<tdn> Should I report this?
<Captain_Hadd0ck> tdn: sure.. if it's a dupe, it'll be marked as such (or bugtraq might tell you so)
<Captain_Haddock> tdn: as for folder shortcuts, there's a folder widget that you can add.. or you can create a menu item for the folder and drag it to the panel.
<Captain_Haddock> !info exaile
<ubottu> exaile (source: exaile): flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.14-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1054 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<Havoc][> does anyone here have graphic performance problems with kde 4(.3) and NVIdia?
<noaXess> strange.. i have two stations with newest kubuntu release and both won't automatically check for updates.. any idea?
<tdn> Captain_Haddock, ok. But shouldnt I have a trace or something to report it? Right now I do not have other info than the line from dmesg?
<noaXess> where are the settings for auto check for updates, inknow in kpackagekit, but there it is enabled.. where is the config file for this?
<Captain_Haddock> tdn: it wasn't there with the error message pop-up?
<Captain_Haddock> perhaps you should see if it happens again and take it from there ..
<Captain_Haddock> noaXess: probably in cron
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: ? should ther be a cron job for my, my user?
<Captain_Haddock> noaXess: not sure.. it's probably a system-wide setting
<Captain_Haddock> I think there's a GUI for cron as well
 * Captain_Haddock checks.
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: sudo crontab -l is empty
<noaXess> and my crontab -l, there is only one job, my backup job
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: you mean "System Settings / Advanced / Task Scheduler"?
<Captain_Haddock> noaXess: yep, I'm trying to figure out why it's missing in my install :S
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: is it missing to in your system, also no auto update check?
<Captain_Haddock> the task scheduler is missing.. My autoupdate works fine.. it didn't in another PC for Gutsy; but that install is RIP atm
<EagleScreen> please some help with kernel-package
<Captain_Haddock> noaXess: it should be in /etc/cron.daily/apt
<Captain_Haddock> task scheduler has an entry for it under system.
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: there is /etc/cron.daily/apt but.. why doesn't it work?
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: look at this.. ps ax | grep update
<noaXess>  4584 ?        SNl    3:34 python /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde
<noaXess> seams that update-notifier-kde is running..
<noaXess> Captain_Haddock: hm.. i found that im my /etc/apt/sources.list was an old source from intrepid.. i changed it, and look whats happend :)
<noaXess> so it's time for me.. bye all
<Captain_Haddock> noaXess: good job :)
<noaXess> :)
<snarkster> something really strange is going on. when i play a video media file it hard locks the system using any player
<snarkster> another thing my wireless device just does not show up
<tdn> Captain_Haddock, no.
<tdn> Captain_Haddock, all I have is this line.
<jonathan__> how can i list all devices that are mountable?
<jonathan__> i would like to mout my windows partition but it isn't listed in the device notifier
<alutza> hello
<alutza> i have a problem, i just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and under the Computer tab in Kickoff, my mounted drives dont show
<alutza> why
<jhutchins_wk> alutza: How do you know they're mounted?
<alutza> they are
<alutza> ...
<alutza> i can access them through \media\
<alutza> /media/
<alutza> sorry
<alutza> jhutchins_wk : KDE seems to be very "user-windowslike-friendly" and i cant find a registry thing like in gnome (gconf)
<Quintasan> alutza: All config files are in ~/.kde directory
<Quintasan> alutza: I think there is no equivivalent to gconf and it's not needed
<alutza> hmm
<alutza> cant really find the one for kickoff
<Quintasan> alutza: What do you need to change in Kickoff?
<alutza> the fact that "computer" tab doesnt shot the media part
<alutza> i cant see my mounted drives
<alutza> in kickoff
<alutza> and its annoying because its the fastest way to get it
<Quintasan> alutza: Hmm, tried using Lancelot?
<Quintasan> I didn't like Kickoff but I love Lancelot
<alutza> well.. i dont want to use alternatives but i want to check if it works
<alutza> ill be right back
<alutza> ok lancelot sees it perfectly
<alutza> kickoff doesnt
<alutza> frustration >9000
<Quintasan> Well, then Lancelot == 9001 :P
<alutza> so i should replace the K launcher with Lancelot?
<alutza> i probably will, but this seems like a microsoft solution....
<Quintasan> If you want.
<alutza> i still want to know how to conf kickoff
<Quintasan> IMO Lancelot is better.
<alutza> i trust that
<alutza> looks nice
<Quintasan> alutza: I think that is a problem within Kickoff source.
<Quintasan> I'll look into it
<alutza> installed 9.04 4 hours ago
<alutza> so....
<alutza> im still checking the new things out
<alutza> 8.04 until today
<damjan_> I haw 9.04 and there is lots of graphic issues
<Quintasan> damjan_: intel card?
<damjan_> no
<damjan_> For example Konversation irc client is not in main theme
<Quintasan> damjan_: I think Konversation in repos is still KDE 3 version
<damjan_> that my be the problem
<damjan_> what client do you recomend
<Quintasan> damjan_: You don't like Quassel?
<Dragnslcr> damjan_- the KDE4 version of Konversation is in one of the PPA repositories
<damjan_> I actualy new to kde , how to add repos in kde 4
<Quintasan> damjan_: ALT + F2   type  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the lines
<damjan_> thnx
<Kalmi_> Is it normal that Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right is not set by default in KDE4? Every other desktop environment have it set up this way...
<Quintasan> Kalmi_: And for what you need it?
<Kalmi_> Quintasan, switching desktops...
<damjan_> Is there solution for problem with different graphics theme on different application
<Quintasan> Kalmi_: Go to System Setting -> Desktop -> Effects -> All Effects -> Desktop Cube -> Perferences  and set your bindings
<Quintasan> damjan_: What application?
<damjan_> for example some times even kate is run with non theme window
<Kalmi_> Quintasan, Desktop Cube is not even enabled by default...
<Quintasan> damjan_: You launched it with kdesudo, that means it launched as root, and root has default configuration, try ALT+F2  type kdesudo systemsettings and then change it.
<Quintasan> Kalmi_: Why you are telling me it? Enable it and set up.
<Kalmi_> Quintasan, but I don't want no cube :) I only want simple plain dewsktop switching with the keybindings I am used to...
<Quintasan> Ah
<zuz> HI AGAIN
<zuz> its me
<zuz> wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<FloodBotK1> zuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zuz> i type that on terminal console and now i cant do apt-get
<Quintasan> Kalmi_: System Setting -> Mouse and keyboard -> Global key shortcuts -> Select KWin from dropdown menu and look for Swith one desktop up (or something similar, I'm translatig from Polish :P)
<Quintasan> zuz: What do you want to do?
<Kalmi_> Quintasan, and I'm translating it to Hungarian :)
<zuz> hey, i just want to fix it
<zuz> i get this now wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<zuz> ooops hold on,  let me copy it right
<Quintasan> zuz: Who told you to do something like that?
<zuz> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quintasan> zuz: Dont' paste it third time
<Quintasan> Ah
<zuz> im sorry im used with the crt + c to copy it and i thought i had it copied but didnt
<Quintasan> So you messed with sources.list
<zuz> yeah
<daniel_san> yeah generally dont go copy and pasting random commands, i think everyones learned that the heard way though
<daniel_san> hard*
<zuz> hehe
<Quintasan> zuz: ctrl + c in console stops current application running
<zuz> oops
<zuz> good to know, see i need to do a bios upgrade on this laptop
<Quintasan> zuz: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and paste me line 55 to query
<Quintasan> zuz: bios update? lol
<zuz> and dell's page which is this one http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios_dellBiosUpdate
<damjan_> another question, how to change the icon color
<damjan_> I know where but I dont know how
<Quintasan> damjan_: icon color?
<zuz> yeah this laptop needs a bios upgrade, it gives errors about the battery when it starts and i want to fix it, really annoying and its all about updating the bios
<damjan_> yes
<damjan_> If it is posible
<Quintasan> damjan_: Dunno if you can do this, I like Oxygen icons :P
<damjan_> thnx
<zuz> wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/bootstrap.cgi | bash   thats whats on line 55
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> zuz: remove it, you dont need it
<zuz> i was trying to find out how to do it
<zuz> just remove it and save it?
<Kalmi_> Quintasan, thanks... found it... I will never get used to KDE's settings...
<Quintasan> Kalmi_: You will :P
<zuz> if i want to add the dell repository, how can i do that?
<Quintasan> zuz: humm there is no Dell repository, is there?
<zuz> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware   im still trying to figure whether there is or not
<zuz> thats dells linux support link
<zuz> i was really surprised that dell has any kind of support for anything
<zuz> im  assuming this site has something to do with a dell firmware repository  http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/   but i have no clue how to add it
<Quintasan> Oh my
<Quintasan> zuz: you type it in console directly
<Quintasan> zuz: not into /etc/apt/sources.list
<zuz> that was the first thing i tried
<zuz> :)
<Quintasan> zuz: You followed instruction after doing it?
<zuz> i got errors
<zuz> do i type "sudo"  before the wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<zuz> ?
<Quintasan> nope
<zuz> Either there was a problem downloading the key,
<zuz>    or you do not have sufficient permissions to import the key.
<Quintasan> zuz: I will send you a command, just paste it into konsole :P
<zuz> thanks
<phh> Quintasan: you're sure you don't need to do sudo bash ?
<Quintasan> phh: not sure if it will work, last time I tried it, it threw some permission denied and hung :P
<phh> ok
<zuz> i installed kubuntu for the first time about a week ago and then i went all over, edited everything i could, changed everything so i could try to learn a bit, then formatted, made the partitions and started from scratch knowing alot more then i did just because i did that
<zuz> but i still dont know alot, the wget -q -0 commandds i have no clue, i did learn about sudo and being root
<Quintasan> zuz: wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi && chmod +x bootstrap.cgi && ./bootstrap.cgi && sudo aptitude install firmware-addon-dell && sudo aptitude install $(bootstrap_firmware -a) && sudo update_firmware
<Quintasan> long eh,
<zuz> just paste the whole thing in konsole?
<Quintasan> zuz: yup
<Quintasan> zuz: that sould do the trick
<zuz> awesome, now a bunch of things appeared
<zuz> but the last line said chmod: cannot access `bootstrap.cgi': No such file or directory
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> zuz: does dir commands shows you bootstrap.cgi?
<zuz> let me see
<Quintasan> zuz: screw it
<zuz> it worked
<zuz> :)
<zuz> thanks
<Quintasan> zuz: lol
<zuz> i wont screw it cuz i didnt need to screw anything lol
<Quintasan> zuz: Are you sure it works?
<zuz> i didnt need to unscrew
<zuz> no im not sure
<Quintasan> zuz: lol
<zuz> well after that i went to the next step, and the stuff that was supposed to install, installed
<Quintasan> zuz: what's the last message you got?
<zuz> Removing linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic ...
<zuz> Removing linux-headers-2.6.28-11 ...
<Quintasan> @_@
<zuz> 0 packages upgraded, 3 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Quintasan> ok
<zuz> those 2 were removed
<Quintasan> so it was removed
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> what does sudo update_firmware shows?
<zuz> thats where i am now
<Quintasan> zuz: Well I'm intrested it's doing something or you get errors or what
<snarkster> is there a problem with kpackagekit? I keep getting errors about to much time has passed on the backend
<Quintasan> urgh KPackagKit :/
<zuz> sudo: update_firmware: command not found
<Quintasan> zuz: So it's not working
<zuz> then i just type update_firmware and told me this...
<zuz> The program 'update_firmware' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<zuz> sudo apt-get install firmware-tools
<JontheEchidna> that's more of a packagekit issue itself, which has been fixed in packagekit 0.4
<JontheEchidna> (the backend timeout error)
<Quintasan> zuz: So do it.
<snarkster> where do i get the new version?
<Quintasan> zuz: Urgh, it's going to do a BIOS upgrade, focus on what are you doing because you can break you computer
<zuz> Searching storage directory for available BIOS updates...
<zuz> Checking System BIOS for Inspiron 1501 - 2.4.1
<zuz>         Did not find a newer package to install that meets all installation checks.
<zuz> This system does not appear to have any updates available.
<zuz> No action necessary.
<FloodBotK1> zuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quintasan> zuz: Don't paste output here
<Quintasan> :S
<zuz> sorry
<Quintasan> zuz: Let's do it once again
<Quintasan> zuz: I will give you commands and you tell me if you done it or you recived a error
<zuz> see where it says 2.4.1?  my bios is supposed to be 2.4.2 now
<Quintasan> zuz: That's what I'm trying to figure
<Quintasan> zuz: wget http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi
<Quintasan> zuz: chmod +x bootstrap.cgi
<MushroomKingdom> Hey can I reinstall GRUB off a liveCD if I put windows on a second partition and windows writes over the loader?
<Quintasan> zuz: ./bootstrap.cgi
<Quintasan> MushroomKingdom: Sure
<Quintasan> zuz:done?
<MushroomKingdom> How do I do it? Just recovery mode?
<damjan_> yes recovery mode
<damjan_> and there is option for installing grub boot loader
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, thank you. I want to put XP on my second partition because Vista sucks :)
<damjan_> yes wista sucks , that is why you are here
<alutza> can anyone help me with a simple thing and has 9.04 kubuntu
<alutza> ?
<bernardlychan> i have kde, but am a n00b
<alutza> dont worry
<bernardlychan> ok
<damjan_> what is the problem
<alutza> check if you see in the Kickoff (start menu) on the computer tab, your hard drives
<bernardlychan> i do
<alutza> thanks
<alutza> i dont and still cant figure out why
<alutza> been googleing it for hours
<bernardlychan> u mean its not there?
<alutza> yep
<snarkster> i have 0.4 kpackagekit installed..
<alutza> but the hard drives are mounted
<alutza> its a bug in kickoff
<snarkster> nvm ill get synaptic
<damjan_> I have same problem
<damjan_> you can over run it by putting short cut on yout desktop
<bernardlychan> alutza: maybe uve accidebtally hidden it?
<alutza> how?
<alutza> ive upgraded from 8.04 so it might be pre-hidden
<alutza> but i dont know where the "hide" is
<bernardlychan> try right click then view hidden folders?
<kaddi> heya, I want to automount my ntfs partitions, but I'm not entirely sure how to proceed with the fs_mntops. I want the partitions to be mounted with read&write options and I don't want to force mount, I guess those are default. Are there any other options I should use?
<kaddi> So far I always mounted the partition with mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/data, so without any optoins. But I guess this might be different with automout?
<Xnet0> jFrame frame = new JFrame;
<Xnet0> sorrry
<starcraftman> hello, need an expert with the audio subsystems. I'm a convert to KDE4 and I like it, my major problem is that when I play flash, I get no audio at all though video plays without issue. I know the flashplayer is working, I get crackling on the speakers indicating it's trying to ouput sound. I've looked around, and I think my problem is simply that Pulse isn't working for some reason in Kubuntu (though Ubuntu on the same machine supp
<starcraftman>  pulse without issue). I fixed the issue with local media on the disk by going to sound and forcing all content to output via alsa/HDA. Flash seems to continue using pulse. How can I either fix pulse or router flash to ALSA.
<starcraftman> I'm fairly experienced, just not with KDE. Any help much appreciated.
#kubuntu 2009-07-22
<Xnet0> starcraftman: have you played around with your alsamixer settings?
<NLblackberry> ehm use windows 7 starcraft, everything works like a charm
<Xnet0> windows is evil.. linux is the best.
<Xnet0> starcraftman: anyways. Type "alsamixer" in the Konsole. Check that all level are up. especially pc,
<Xnet0> pcm**
<Xnet0> yes thats correct; thats correct . but when did you satart>
<Xnet0> sorry again
<beyondcr> is there a way to view a log for a program that is runing under wine it keeps crashing i want to find whats stoping
<Xnet0> beyondcr: not sure.. what are you trying to run??
<Xnet0> beyondcr: steam by any chance??
<beyondcr> noo
<beyondcr> worldpac speeddial
<beyondcr> its a auto parts catalog
<Xnet0> not sure i can help you there. im unaware of that program..
<beyondcr> its the only thing thats stoping me from chaning my shop to linux
<beyondcr> dum asses stoped support for linux
<beyondcr> so theres no way i can get a debug mode for wine
<beyondcr> that would show me whats being excuted
<Xnet0> beyondcr: what does the programe do?? could you write a new one?? in Java perhaps?
<Xnet0> beyondcr: if its not too complicated, you could write your own.
<beyondcr> well
<beyondcr> check it out once it is i would need to find the way there data base is layed out it connects to a server you login slecte the parts you want to order its like a online catalog but its built into a program.....
<beyondcr> http://www.worldpac.com/sd.html
<Speaker-To-Compu> I have just installed Kubuntu, and I find that it came with no screensavers.  I tried installing the xscreensaver RPM, but it errored multiple times.  I really don't want to try to compile it myself, I wouldnt know were to begin.
<alutza> how do i reinstall plasma-desktop ?
<alutza> i really need to know im desperate
<aru_s> alutza: sudo apt-get remove plasma-desktop && sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<alutza> "can't find package plasma-desktop"
<aru_s> ok
<aru_s> I think plasma-desktop is in kdebase-workspace
<alutza> oh boy
<aru_s> Im checking right now
<alutza> is it reinstallable?
<aru_s> looks like all the plasma stuff is pulled in by that
<aru_s> anything is reinstallable
<alutza> ok so how?
<alutza> same way? apt-get
<aru_s> yeah
<aru_s> you may want to be at a command line when doing that, though
<alutza> or in ubuntu
<alutza> not kubuntu
<aru_s> may I ask why you need to reinstall?
<alutza> i upgraded and the kickoff is bugged
<alutza> it doesnt show hard drives in computer tab
<alutza> although they are mounted
<alutza> if i run the command from ubuntu is it ok? or do i need to be in comand line?
<aru_s> dunno if reinstalling will fix that
<aru_s> but you can try
<alutza> im trying at least
<aru_s> it should be fine from within ubuntu
<alutza> ok
<alutza> brb
<EagleScreen> any application to convert from ogg to mp3?
<heldDirk> EagleScreen: mencoder maybe?
<aru_s> Eagle: use audacity with the lame plugin?
<phh> EagleScreen: ffmpeg -i source.ogg out.mp3
<phh> you can set bitrate with -ab (in bps!) or quality with -aq
<EagleScreen> can lame convert from ogg to mp3?
<aru_s> if you can open it in audacity, you can encode it through lame
<aru_s> vlc should also do transcoding in a user-friendlyish fashion
<Helliana> Can someone please help me getting sound to work in Wine?
<Helliana> works everywhere else
<EagleScreen> it would be nice to rip Audio CDs directly in MP3 to no to have to conver them later
<Helliana> anyone?
<EagleScreen> K3b is failing for me, it apparently rip the tracks well, but later the output file is not there (missing)
<sharif> Hello
<sharif> How to make firewall as service to start evertime system starts ?
<sharif> !help
<heldDirk> sharif: how do you start you firewall now?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharif> i just click on it
<heldDirk> on which program
<sharif> firestarter
<sharif> is there anything better ?
<aru_s> sharif: go to the advanced tab in system settings
<aru_s> there should be an autostart item
<aru_s> you can add and manage your autostart items there.
<sharif> firestarter need to start as admin
<Pici> Firestarter doesn't need to be running for the rules to be in effect.
<sharif> do you suggest better firewall or other firewall ?
<sharif> are you there ?
<sharif> anyone
<sharif> do i got lag ?
<sharif> anyone here?
<yurimxpxman> have any of you been able to get the myspace music player to work with flash 10?
<Helliana> Can someone PLEASE help me with wine and kubuntu 9.04 before i punch a hole in my monitor?
<beyondcr> whats up Helliana
<sharif> yes, we could help you
<sharif> Ask your question
<beyondcr> i guess they punched a hole in the monitor
<beyondcr> ....
<sharif> Helliana may have lags
<Helliana> i'm not getting any sound from wine
<Helliana> works everywhere else
<heldDirk> sharif: I use iptables (or an iptables based script...)
<beyondcr> Helliana do you have sound with everything else?
<sharif> heldDirk : is iptables a gui ?
<starcraftman> quick question, is there a thumbnailer for Kubuntu? I've installed restricted extras but I don't see any thumbs for any videos.
<heldDirk> sharif: no
<sharif> heldDirk : I want GUI software so i did use firestarter much easier
<sharif> heldDirk : but not updated i guess
<Helliana> beyondcr: yes
<chx> how can i close the many windows kopete opens? (or any other app for that matter) I currently shut down kopete to do this and restart which surely is a hamhanded approach
<heldDirk> sharif: isn't there any help in the help function how to start it automatically.. (it looks to me that's a basic feature of a firewall)
<sharif> heldDirk : is there software that i select the name and write my message in IRC ?
<heldDirk> chx: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE (will kill your X too, but at least your windows are gone)
<aru_s> isn't that disabled in Jaunty?
<sharif> heldDirk : No it dose not have this feature .. i think it should ..
<chx> no, that's disabled in Jaunty
<beyondcr> Helliana do you have the latest version?
<heldDirk> sharif: which irc application are you using right now?
<aru_s> stupid decision, in my opinion.
<sharif> heldDirk : Konversation
<Helliana> beyondcr: yep... however i just rebooted and things just... work.
<beyondcr> k
<beyondcr> =)
<Helliana> hopefully they won't stop =/
<beyondcr> gl
<heldDirk> sharif: when you type a beginning of a name and press TAB, the program will type the rest (if possible)
<sharif> heldDirk: yah
<sharif> heldDirk: correct
<aru_s> here's how to enable control alt backspace: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=312
<sharif> heldDirk: you really great, how long you been using ubuntu ?
<heldDirk> I have been using linux for a long time  (ubuntu since 1-2 years)
<heldDirk> sharif: how is your ubuntu experience so far?
<starcraftman> Anyone? Seems like Dolphin should support thumbnails, nobody knows how to make it so?
<aru_s> you have to click the button in the toolbar to select the view for the folder
<heldDirk> starcraftman: did you enable 'show preview'?
<MushroomKingdom> How do I use the LiveCD of Kubuntu for recovery? My GRUB loader is gone because I put XP on.
<MushroomKingdom> And I need it back cause XP needs sum drivers
<heldDirk> Mushroom: google 'restoring ubuntu grub after windows xp' and you will find: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MushroomKingdom> Aight. It's not easy enough to tell me?
<aru_s> its easier to see it typed out on a page in sequential order.
<heldDirk> MushroomKingdom: sorry.. know name.
<MushroomKingdom> Ok. Looks pretty straight forward
<heldDirk> good luck
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, everything looks good. Prepare to resend me that link when I get back on
<mooperd> hi, I have two ethernet controllers on my machine but ubuntu is only picking up the one. Shouldnt it handle this automatically? is there an easy way of bringing up the other?
<mooperd> hi, I have two ethernet controllers on my machine but ubuntu is only picking up the one. Shouldnt it handle this automatically? is there an easy way of bringing up the other?
<mooperd> whoops sorry
<FloodBotK1> mooperd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MushroomKingdom> Damn, didn't work
<heldDirk> MushroomKingdom: google 'restoring ubuntu grub after windows xp' and you will find: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MushroomKingdom> Thank ya
<digmore> hi, I ssh to an old solaris and found that the left arrow key is 'not working' (i.e. it produce ^[[D) and the up arrow key has similar behaviour. How I do fix it?
<heldDirk> hit backspace
<digmore> because sometimes I make mistakes, but I am not able to change the command line
<MushroomKingdom> Hmmmm..... I did everything it told me to, still nothing
<MushroomKingdom> Could I just apt-get install GRUB?
<high-rez> Is there a plugin for kubuntu/dolphin that allows one to view raw image formats?  E.g. nikon nef...
<MushroomKingdom> Uh, is my idea plausible
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, I followed the instructions buuutttttt
<MushroomKingdom> How do I tell Windows where to find GRUB? It doesn't tell me how
<heldDirk> MushroomKingdom: you are now working in windows?
<MushroomKingdom> No, still on the live cd
<MushroomKingdom> No internet on windows right now. I need Kububtu working so I can download the drivers
<EagleScreen> MushroomKingdom: what is your problem?
<sharif> hella
<snarkster> ok i need some information.. Im trying to watch a video on my bigscreen from a computer attached to it using vlc and it hardlocks the computer. has anyone heard of a media player hardlocking a computer?
<MushroomKingdom> I'm getting rid of windows for now. Going to reinstall over my entire harddrive this weekend to dual boot windows and linux
<MushroomKingdom> Thanks for all your help guys
<snarkster> thanx for nothing
<sharif> hello
<sharif> is this correct method to start firewall in startup applications : exec /user/sbin/firestarter
<sharif> heldDirk: are you still here?
<sharif> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharif> I had problem in display preferences .. the monitor says unknown when i restart now i am not able to change to 1024
<sharif> How i am able to fix it ?
<pucko-> unknown resolution?
<pucko-> and no, that is not the correct way to start the firewall
<Zxcvb> is there a good guide to using hal?
<Zxcvb> ok, how do you get the nvidia driver to work after installing it?
<Zxcvb> the only way I can get it to work is to use it's included xorg.conf, which is bad
<Kalmi_> Zxcvb, it should just work... (at least it does for me).... I cannot help you... I'm just saying that it just works for me after installing and restarting...
<cor> hi. If I have a wifi net connexion (v, fast) and a wired connexion (so-so), how do I prevent my puter switching to the wired DNS when I plug in the cable?
<cor> I want to stuill connect to the LAN, but use the WiFi for internet
<Zxcvb> Kalmi_: the problem is I had to install from the nvidia site due to newer kernels (made a 2.6.30.1 kpkg) not being supported
<cor> it's a local hotspot. free and fast.
<Zxcvb> Kalmi_: then I reverted xorg.conf (because you aren't supposed to use xorg.conf anymore) but I can't figure out how to tell X to use the nvidia driver (I assume I need to make a hal fdi file)
<cor> as soon as I plug in the LAN, WAM! it switches to my wired DNS settings. NM doesn't seem to have any control over it.
<Kalmi_> cor, um... why? :)
<cor> 1Mb/s Vs 200Kb/s
<cor> see?
<Kalmi_> what's wrong with the hotspots dns?
<cor> it's fine. but as soon as I plug in Cat-5, I'm switched over to my landline net, somehow
<cor> resolve conf seems to update itself
<cor> nm, I presume
<cor> I simply want it to *prefer* wireless. I expected a checkbox with that wording, in fact!
<sharif> How to update clamav ?
<Kalmi_> oh.... well... your DNS settings have nothing(very little) to do with your default gateway/route... if you want your DNS settings not to be managed by NM(or by anything) you google this: immutable flag resolv.conf
<sharif> how to update clamav virus database ?
<Kubou> Not to be to off topic... Is there anyone who can help me with some details with KmyMoney?
<Kubou> Or maybe there is a dedicated channel
<Ulric> whats the deal with openSUSE?
<newbthinkpad600e> any body do newb help around here?
<newbthinkpad600e> got a total newb here with no  sound on jaunty jackolope
<sharif> how to run terminal as admin
<disconect> so, I'm confused about ubuntu/kubuntu version numbers...the website gives me the choice of 8.04 or 9.04, but I understand there's also an 8.10 - why is that not on the website?
<disconect> I'm not sure about KDE4, so downloaded 8.04 - but should I have got 8.10?  which isn't on the website
<newbthinkpad600e> direction for help ? been googlin but its just not workin out, i need a crash course or somethin
<TuxPurple> sharif, use sudo
<sharif> sudo: terminal: command not found
<sharif> TuxPurple:    I've try to use sudo but not working - sudo: terminal: command not found
<TuxPurple> sharif, which command are you trying to run?
<TuxPurple> sharif, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sharif> TuxPurple: I want run terminal as admin so i wrote "sudo terminal"
<TuxPurple> sharif, open a terminal first, sudo gives you temporary admin privilege. Prefix any command with sudo to run it as admin
<sharif> TuxPurple: this means i will not be able to open terminal as admin
<TuxPurple> sharif, please refer to the link I have pasted above
<TuxPurple> sharif, you can start a root shell using "sudo -i" in terminal
<sharif> TuxPurple: I got it use alt + f2 then Type “sudo su”. Check the box: ‘run in terminal’
<newbthinkpad600e> where can i find help for total newb?
<svist> здесь кто-то есть?
<hocuspocus> can someone please help me with a security issue?<<
<sharif> newbthinkpad600e: you can find help in http://ubuntuforums.org
<sharif> hocuspocus: yes we can what the problem you have ?
<hocuspocus> well I know I have a bogus ISP and I wanted somone to check out this pastebin link and tell me exactly where the spying/manipulation is
<hocuspocus>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/224088/
<hocuspocus> for some strange reason It says network map in annonymous
<sharif> hocuspocus: well, i did not undertstand the problem you have ..
<hocuspocus> well as I stated if you would read the pastebin you would see where someone wrote a annonymous map to my updates
<newbthinkpad600e> please guys, just a little push everything else is great on this tp, got the wireless workin myself and everything but the sound just won't work i ask again, can a newb get some help with sound on thinkpad 600e
<Zxcvb> has anyone gotten kde 4.2.4 to work without problems?
<Zxcvb> for example, kpackagekit "you do not have the necessary privilidges to do whatever"
<DaskreeCH> Zxcvb: have you tried.. ahh blast
<DaskreeCH> newbthinkpad600e: I'm guessing you read the sound wiki ?
<newbthinkpad600e> ok sound wiki looking to see if its in my history
<newbthinkpad600e> would you be so kind as to gimme a link to that?
<Helliana> Can someone please help me getting sound to work in flash with Firefox?
<Helliana> works everywhere else, just not in firefox
<sharif> Helliana: which version you are using
<Helliana> version of what?
<Helliana> Kubuntu 9.4, firefox 3.0 and 3.5, don't know what version of flash whatever is in the repositories
<sharif> Helliana: did you try any site maybe the flash file dose not have sound
<Helliana> well the youtube videos have sound on my laptop, so yes, they have sound
<DaskreeCH> !sound | newbthinkpad600e
<ubottu> newbthinkpad600e: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<newbthinkpad600e> so i type aplay -1 like in the help.ubuntu.com/community/sound troubleshooting but it says invalid option
<Helliana> sound works FINE everywhere else
<Helliana> just not in firefox
<newbthinkpad600e> ? what is kmenu in kmenu > system settings> sound system
<newbthinkpad600e> ubuntu jaunty here
<DaskreeCH> newbthinkpad600e: The Blue button in lower left
<Helliana> is there anyone that can possibly help?
<DaskreeCH> Helliana: I"m assuming you mean sound doen't work in flash?
<newbthinkpad600e> i just need mine so aMSN will chime (and irc)
<Helliana> DaskreeCH: correct.
<DaskreeCH> newbthinkpad600e: Oh also check to make sure that nothing is muted or turned all the way down
<newbthinkpad600e> um. lower left has show desktop
<newbthinkpad600e> checked mute and sound,  playback device listed is null
<DaskreeCH> Helliana: I've heard about that bug can't recall the fix now
<DaskreeCH> newbthinkpad600e: alt+F2 and type system settings
<Helliana> DaskreeCH: I've tried everything i can find online, nothing is working
<Helliana> DaskreeCH: installed kubuntu on my laptop the other day... everything is working perfectly
<Helliana> i DO NOT understand.
<DaskreeCH> except firefox and sound.
<DaskreeCH> Hmm does Sound work in Konquerror or arora ?
<Helliana> Sound doesn't working in any embedded flash it loks like
<sharif> Q : How to be able to access subdirectory in Apache2  -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219669
<sharif> Helliana: i do not think its general issue
<Helliana> sharif: what does that mean?
<Helliana> So.... anyone have any ideas?
<sharif> Helliana: ok try to uninstall the flash player
<sharif> Helliana: close your brower
<sharif> and then open fireofox again and when you open site with flash you notice that you do not have flash
<sharif> Helliana: now you can install other version like when click on install missing plugins
<sharif> Helliana: try to use "Swfdec"
<sharif> Helliana: or "gnash"
<sharif> Helliana: your choice if one works fine for you then let me know...
<Helliana> sharif: not working...
<sharif> Helliana: which one you choose ?
<newbthinkpad600e> Error stating file '/home/clint/system-settings': No such file or directory
<sharif> newbthinkpad600e: when you got this error ?
<sharif> newbthinkpad600e: what you was trying to do ?
<sharif> Helliana: which plugin you are using ?
<Helliana> neither are working
<Helliana> I even tried installing flash from the adobe site
<Helliana> i get video but no audio
<sharif> alright ..
<newbthinkpad600e> Error stating file '/home/clint/system-settings': No such file or directory
<sharif> try download the swf file and play it with *.swf player see what happens
<Helliana> i'm guessing its a pulse audio problem
<Helliana> pulseaudio doesn't seem to work...
<newbthinkpad600e> trying to follow in structions alt f2 system settings to get to sound something
<sharif> Helliana: the audio dose not work in any player ?
<Helliana> works in amarok
<sharif> Helliana: do you think its firefox brower
<sharif> Helliana: okay try another browser
<Helliana> its flash.
<Helliana> any browser that uses flash doesn't work.
<sharif> Helliana: try post in  http://ubuntuforums.org
<Helliana> why did i ever switch to kubuntu =(
<Helliana> should have just stuck with gentoo =/
<sharif> oh
<DaskreeCH> Helliana: Pulseaudio isn't installed on Kubuntu. If you like you can install it
<Helliana> i've done said hell with. its pissed me off too much.
<Helliana> i'll go back to gentoo, that way i'll KNOW things work
<newbthinkpad600e> is gentoo open source? free?
<newbthinkpad600e> so i read lots of stuff and discover that a file called tp_smapi will help with sound on tp600e
<newbthinkpad600e> i get the file and read the read me but don't know where to type the commands
<newbthinkpad600e> it says "
<newbthinkpad600e> To compile and install into the kernel's module path:
<newbthinkpad600e> # make install
<newbthinkpad600e> so where do i type commands at ? terminal?
<newbthinkpad600e> ?
<newbthinkpad600e> so now i have a walk through but still no idea how to follow it, missing basic introduction
<Mamarok> newbthinkpad600e: what is your question exactly?
<newbthinkpad600e> alright
<newbthinkpad600e> so the problem is no sound on fresh install of ubuntu jaunty
<newbthinkpad600e> i can't even figure out how to install the tp_smapi that is suppost to fix problem
<newbthinkpad600e> tells me how to do it but forgot to tell me where/how to type in commands
<takoma> Hello
<Mamarok> newbthinkpad600e: I don't think that is the problem
<Mamarok> newbthinkpad600e: did you check that nothing is muted on your system?
<Mamarok> newbthinkpad600e: you are using Kubuntu, right?
<ibrar> How to get kernel complete source what I have on my  9.04 machine
<newbthinkpad600e> no, using jaunty ubuntu
<Mamarok> ibrar: the source is in the repository, just activate the sources in your package manager
<newbthinkpad600e> nothing is muted,
<Guest53125> ibrar what do you exactly need
<Mamarok> newbthinkpad600e: then you should ask in #ubuntu as it is Gnome related, we do KDE support here
<ibrar> I need to modify the code
<Mamarok> ibrar: why?
<Guest53125> can anybody help me to install from the konsole printers
<ibrar> Intresting, Actually I have modified iproute2 and need to apply my patch on ubuntu source
<ibrar> I have tested it on vanila kernel
<newbthinkpad600e> k, am trying #ubuntu
<Mamarok> ibrar: you don't need to modify the kernel source, just load the module
<newbthinkpad600e> only took 4hours to get a response in here, maybe more on that one eh?
<Mamarok> newbthinkpad600e: not everybody is awake as it seems, we are all volunteers here
<Guest53125> newbthikpad600 what exactly do you need
<ibrar> Mamarok: Actully I have modified the iproute2 code and need to apply that
<Mamarok> Guest53125: please, don't interfere
<ibrar> I have activated the source
<ibrar> repo
<Guest53125> fuck you mamarok
<Mamarok> ibrar: then download th kernel source
<ibrar> What should I write apt-get install kernel-source?
<Guest53125> as you said we all are involved
<Mamarok> Guest53125: please behave!
<Guest53125> sure
<ibrar> Bad to see these kind of words here
<ibrar> Mamarok: What should I apt-get
<Mamarok> ibrar: no, the kernel has another name, wait, I'll tell you
<takoma> I have one question...Can i install games on Kubuntu? And how?....new to this...instaled last night so any info is appreciated
<Mamarok> ibrar: the name is probably linux-something
<Mamarok> phone, brb
<takoma>  I have one question...Can i install games on Kubuntu? And how?....new to this...instaled last night so any info is appreciated
<Mamarok> takoma: you can install the package ubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> ibrar: the exact instruction how to get the source and how to compile a new kernel are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Guest88827> help
<Mamarok> !ask | Guest88827
<ubottu> Guest88827: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest88827> how can i install a network printer from konsole
<takoma>  I have one question...Can i install games on Kubuntu? And how?....new to this...instaled last night so any info is appreciated
<Mamarok> takoma: there are games available in the games section of the package manager, but I guess you talk about other games?
<Mamarok> !printer | Guest88827
<ubottu> Guest88827: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Mamarok> Guest88827: use the instructions for cups
<Guest88827> what is cups
<Mamarok> well, read the link I gave you, please
<Guest88827> thanks
<takoma> Yes sorry for not being clear on that ... intrested in running Windows games, especialy WoW and Warcraft3
<Mamarok> takoma: then you need wine:
<Mamarok> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mamarok> or run a VM for Windows
<takoma> thank you
<Mamarok> takoma: you are welcome :)
<Guest88827> thanks  ubottu i read already
<jimmy_> hey does anyone know how to make eclipse use my kde theme?
<Captain_Hadd0ck> jimmy_: eclipse = java... KDE = qt; they're unlikely to share themes unless the themes have been ported.
<ibrar> Mamarok: I have installed: Whats its default location
<ibrar> I have installed linux-source using apt-get; where it is installed ?
<Mamarok> ibrar: doesn't the link I gave you tell you where it is? should be in /boot AFAIK
<ibrar> Mamarok: It installed correctly but where?
<Mamarok> ibrar: I just read the description, it should be in /boot, see the link I gave you on how to compile a kernel
<dwidmann> :O Kate in KDE 4.3 has just become my new best friend! It autocompletes my variables names :)
<Mamarok> dwidmann: nice :)
<dfaure> upgraded another machine to jaunty -> FAIL. fglrx breaks, and the kernel oopses. Googled and found only this: http://pastebin.com/f50ca5884
<Mamarok> dfaure: hi, the problem is the fglrx driver, they removed support for older cards about 6 months ago
 * Mamarok blames ATI-AMD
<dfaure> yes I see that. But then why did ubuntu upgrade to xorg-1.6? :(
<Mamarok> dfaure: ask the Ubuntu core devs, not our decision :(
<osa> where can i download restricted drivers in kubuntu?
<eps1lon> I don't know if I missed doing something, but I just installed 9.04 and updated it and all that. Desktop effects are on, but my panel isn't transparent. I'm a newbie to this so I apologize if I just missed something really obvious; but how do I make it transparent?
<osa> restricted drivers ;)
<eps1lon> I installed that
<eps1lon> (and rebooted)
<eps1lon> osa: Any ideas?
<eps1lon> osa: Oh, I was talking to you when you weren't here.
<eps1lon> osa: Do you have any other ideas?
<eps1lon> Or anyone else for that matter.
<osa> is there any other ways to install restricted drivers? i cant istall with system > hardware drivers
<osa> epsilon sorry, i tried to restart
<osa> i cant install restricted drivers now :)
<CptnAwesome> whats a nice pdf viewer for kde?
<CptnAwesome> preferably something thats light on resources, but still looks sexy?
<eps1lon> CptnAwesome: I find the default, Okular, to be very good, but I assume you don't like it since you ask..?
<eps1lon> osa: I installed through the hardware drivers screen. I know they work, since the login screen doesn't have a terrible resolution anymore, among other things. : )
<CptnAwesome> eps1lon, i installed ubuntu cli + kde 4.2 so i didnt get the extra bells and whistles, just adding thigns as i use them =)
<eps1lon> CptnAwesome: In that case I'd recommend Okular : )
<osa> epsilon i cant install in hardware drivers screen, nor im trying apt-get install restricted-manager
<osa> and ill try again
<CptnAwesome> thanks im grabbing it now =)
<eps1lon> osa: okay
<Mamarok> osa: normally you should have those drivers already running
<osa> Mamarok, but i didnt install any drivers and my kubuntu too slow now, in effects
<Mamarok> osa: well, how much ram do you have, and what graphic card/ram?
<osa> 4gb 1600mhz rams and ati hd4890 graphics
<osa> its about drivers i think
<Mamarok> osa: and you have the fglrx driver installed?
<osa> thats the problem, i cant install fglrx drivers
<osa> restricted drivers screen is crashing
<Mamarok> osa: oh, then you are hit by the fglrx bug... ATI-AMD removed a lot of cards from the driver support, so you have to fall back on the radeon driver
<osa> Mamarok, now i tried to download drivers from EnvyNG and it seems ok, i must restart now
<Mamarok> osa: good luck then, I doubt that TBH
<osa> sorry for my english :) im restarting now
<osa> TBH?
<Mamarok> to be honest
<osa> ah ok :)
<osa> omg driver says: unsupported hardware
<osa> my driver is hd4890
<osa> my driver* my card is hd4890
<Mamarok> osa: that's what I told you earlier...
<Mamarok> you need to install the xserver-xorg-video-radeon package and hope it supports *D on your card
<osa> Mamarok i didnt remember what you said, now could you say me what i must do :)
<osa> how?
<Mamarok> well, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon :)
<osa> ok, i did, now?
<Mamarok> then remove all the fglrx stuff you installed earlier, you need to do that in a shell, not logged in KDE
<Mamarok> and once those are removed, you need to type the following:
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mamarok> then restart
<osa> Mamarok, its faster now i think
<osa> how can i be sure its ok or not?
<Mamarok> osa: well, disable all the desktop effects you don't want to use, sppeds up a bit
<Mamarok> how much ram does your video card have?
<osa> 1024mb
<Mamarok> oh, then it should be very fast
<osa> Mamarok 4890 is one of the fastest card in planet now
<Mamarok> especially with 4GB of ram
<osa> yea..
<osa> its the problem :)
<Mamarok> osa: but, if the free radeon driver doesn't support 3D it will be slow, blame ATI-AMD and the ubuntu-core-devs to have switched to Xorg-1.6
<osa> how can i install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ikonia> osa: up the package manager, find the package and mark it for install
<eps1lon> osa: I didn't get to make my panels transparent. Upon applying a new desktop effect the whole thing crashed, and I couldn't start it. I'm downloading a new .iso now, perhaps my last one was faulty.
<osa> epsilon, im working on problems like you, i think ill download gnome version
<eps1lon> Haha, okay.
<eps1lon> KDE sure is stable.
<osa> haha yeah :)
<beyondcr_> ````a-\
<osa> yesterday, i did install debian stable version
<beyondcr_> ]\0
<beyondcr_> HUM
<eps1lon> .._
<osa> and my debian cant open, it said "out of range"
<eps1lon> ?
<eps1lon> osa: that's weird
<osa> epsIlon, im unlucky i think, lets try ubuntu gnome version :)
<eps1lon> well, i'm not giving up, i'm trying kubuntu again :P
<CptnAwesome> does anyone know of a nice plasmoid for wifi strength?
<beyondcr_> i just clicked rename on a icon in a desktop wiget folder and clicked copy and the desktop and every thing turned black all i got is this irc up
<eps1lon> CptnAwesome: The default wifi plasmoid, placed on a panel, should show wifi strength?
<beyondcr_> any know how to fix without a reboot
<CptnAwesome> hrmm i dont seem to have a wifi plasmoid.
<eps1lon> CptnAwesome: I don't know what it is called when installing it through apt, but ask in freenode.org's #kde, they should be able to help you with that if someone here can't. : )
<CptnAwesome> ohhh nice, thanks
<beyondcr> wow i just restarted the system and all my webbrowsers are still open whats up qith that
<dfaure> beyondcr: that's called session management :-)
<beyondcr> sweet
<beyondcr> i fall in love with this alittle more each day
<dawid> anyone got performance problems with KDE4.2 and Intel video card ?
<beyondcr> so if i shut down system things will be the way i left them when reboot yes?
<beyondcr> becuses of session man
<dfaure> beyondcr: apps get restarted, but of couse not things like unsaved data in a text editor ;)
<beyondcr> ty
<Mamarok> dfaure: nice to have you here :)
<dfaure> Mamarok: yeah especially now that I stopped ranting about jaunty ;)
<eps1lon> Is there any way to back up my whole kubuntu installation, so I can restore it if I screw something up?
<eps1lon> Preferbly even if it gets totally effed up and I can't even boot. (which happened an hour ago. I just reinstalled kubuntu.)
<Mamarok> eps1lon: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<eps1lon> Mamarok: Yes
<Mamarok> eps1lon: well, you can make a copy of your hard disk with dd, but a reinstall is always faster than restoring a backup
<eps1lon> Hm, okay. I thought it might be faster.
<Mamarok> you should backup your /home folder, though, as well as the /etc folder
<Mamarok> why weren't you able to reboot in the first place? If you have a hardware problem, then it will not get solved with a backup
<eps1lon> Well, thing is
<eps1lon> Ugh, this is a terribly long story
<Mamarok> eps1lon: abstract?
<eps1lon> Mamarok: Sorry, got disconnected
<eps1lon> Mamarok: Abstract? What..?
<Mamarok> eps1lon: an abstract is a short summary of a long article :)
<eps1lon> Mamarok: Oh.
<eps1lon> Mamarok: Basically, I downloaded kubuntu a few days ago, installed it yesterday.
<eps1lon> And everything went well, installed and configured it.
<eps1lon> When I got everything as I wanted it, I wanted my panels to be transparent.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: so you are running KDE 4.2.2?
<eps1lon> Oh, yes, sorry.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: you can't modify just the panels, it's a theme, so you need to use another theme
<eps1lon> And, well, upon applying a desktop effect, to see if it sort of would refresh everything and transparency would be there.
<eps1lon> No no, both, wassit called
<eps1lon> Both oxygen and air can be transparent
<eps1lon> And currently I use air. (It works on 4.2 too.)
<Mamarok> eps1lon: well, desktop effects do not make a panel transparent if it's not ment to in the theme
<eps1lon> It is meant to be transparent.
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> so what went wrong?
<eps1lon> Every time I've used kubuntu before today they have been, after installing restricted drivers.
<eps1lon> Yeah so
<Mamarok> eps1lon: moment, what graphic card do you have?
<eps1lon> Ati (hd4850)
<Mamarok> eps1lon: well, this is a rather old card, I doubt the restricted driver still supports it
<eps1lon> Old card?
<eps1lon> You kidding?
<Mamarok> and this still doesn't explain why you couldn't boot your PC
<eps1lon> It's far from old man, came last year if my memory serves me right.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: well, when did it come out?
<eps1lon> Already told you ; )
<Mamarok> that's the problem, the latest fglrx for xorg-1.6 removed almost all cards older than 6 months
<eps1lon> Ohh, seriously?
<Mamarok> blame ATI-MD
<Mamarok> AMD*
<osa> eps1lon: im at fedora now and its working great at my graphic driver :)
<Mamarok> so if you can't run correctly with the fglrx driver, you should use the free radeon instead
<eps1lon> Eugh, the free driver is terribad, in my opinion.
<Mamarok> transparency works well with it, maybe 3D might be a problem, you will have to test that
<Mamarok> but still, not a reason not to be able to boot a PC :)
<Mamarok> eps1lon: the free driver at least supports your card, fglrx likely doesn't
<eps1lon> Well, yes. Kind of weird that everything else works though, isn't it..?
<eps1lon> Except transparency, that is.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: transparency works for me with the radeon driver, and my card is even older than yours
<eps1lon> Hm. This conversation is weird, I've never called a barely one-year-old card 'old'. : (
<Mamarok> eps1lon: also, transparency is the easiest of all desktop effects, almost always works, even with XRender instead of OpenGL
<eps1lon> Yeah, I suppose you're right
<Mamarok> eps1lon: from the manufacturers POV it is
<eps1lon> Hang on
<eps1lon> It works in ubuntu though?
<eps1lon> Just not in kubuntu
<Mamarok> eps1lon: wrong, it either works in both or in none, xorg is independend of the desktop
<eps1lon> Well, it worked 2 days ago, ubuntu jaunty
<Mamarok> eps1lon: on another hand, you shoudl upgrade your KDE, there is 4.2.4 which is a bugfix, see the topic of the channel
<eps1lon> Eh, it might be 4.2.4, it's a default jaunty installation and fully updated.
<eps1lon> How do I check that?
<Mamarok> well, then you are doing something wrong in the settings, don't modify theme settings, it works well here with all themes that support transparency
<eps1lon> I haven't modified anything.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: no, default is KDE 4.2.2, that's what was delivered in APril
<eps1lon> Ah, then that it is.
<eps1lon> Please
<eps1lon> Correct me if I'm wrong
<eps1lon> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<Mamarok> eps1lon: see the topic for 4.2.4, if you are comfortable with a RC, you should consider KDE 4.3 RC2
<eps1lon> But my card seems to be supported?
<Mamarok> epsiwell, thes say the same for mine, and it doesn't work
<Mamarok> sry, eps1lon
<eps1lon> So the reason it doesn't work is not intended?
<eps1lon> They just didn't stop supporting it?
<eps1lon> They didn't just*
<Mamarok> eps1lon: the reason is that the fglrx driver is broken
<eps1lon> ..always worked fine for me.
<Mamarok> and they laid off half of the driver devs about a year ago and haven't hired new ones, so their support for fglrx is extremly bad
<Mamarok> eps1lon: my card works extremly well with the windows drivers, just not with their fglrx
<eps1lon> Hm, okay. But I have used fglrx with this exact pc, in jaunty, so this must have happened very recently. Like last month recently.
<Mamarok> so much for a company pretending to support Linux
<Mamarok> eps1lon: no, it started with xorg -1.6
<eps1lon> I'm new. When did that happen, then?
<eps1lon> A newbie, rather.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: I use the radeon driver since April, so I can't tell
<eps1lon> hm
<eps1lon> Well, I dunno about this, I used the fglrx driver in June..
<eps1lon> I'm not saying you're wrong, it might work horribly, but at least I know it did _work_ then.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: which theme is a problem, Air?
<eps1lon> Air, Oxygen.
<Mamarok> it's not ment to  be used in 4.2.x btw
<eps1lon> I know.
<Mamarok> oxygen should work
<eps1lon> Yes, it should.
<eps1lon> Actually
<Mamarok> eps1lon: could well be a verison problem then, give 4.3 RC2 a try, it's very stable
<eps1lon> I had transparency a few days ago, but then I installed ubuntu because I wanted to try Gnome, but now that I've switched again I can't get it to work.
<eps1lon> Oh, god no, updating to 4.3 RC2 broke everything. After tons of help and trying to get it to work it was still horribly broken.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: well, then something went wrong with your installation
<eps1lon> 3 times?
<Mamarok> eps1lon: I installed Gnome the other day to try stuff, and everything works fine in Kubuntu, and so does KDE 4.3 RC2
<eps1lon> Okay. Well, I dunno, I just know it worked then.
<Mamarok> if you don't modify basic settings in your KDE, there is no reason it wouldn't work, just make sure you install *everything*
<Mamarok> as there has been some renaming of packages, make sure you really have everything, like kdebase, oxygen and such, check with the package manager
<eps1lon> Yeah, I did everything that was on kubuntu.org (they have a little guide on upgrading to 4.3 in jaunty.)
<Mamarok> eps1lon: still, check the package manager, I had to isntall stuff manually
<eps1lon> Yeah, so did I afterwards, people were helping me. Still, RC is the keyword(s). 4.2 should work better.
<eps1lon> And this _should_ work.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: indeed, if it worked before, but with all the changings you did, difficult to say what is broken
<Mamarok> "never change a running system"
<Ced___> Hey, got a little question: i'm trying to play a dvd, but kaffeine doesn't play it, and mplayer gets stuck, any ideas?
<eps1lon> Yeah, well, I wanted to run Ubuntu for a while. I've never had any trouble with k/ubuntu. And now it's all very troublesome.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: did you remove the user settings in ~/.kde/? log out of KDE, move that folder to ~/.kde_old/ and try again
<Mamarok> Ced___: do you have all the codecs installed?
<Mamarok> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eps1lon> Mamarok: You mean when upgrading to RC2?
<eps1lon> Mamarok: Or just now?
<Ced___> Thanks, i'll try again
<Mamarok> eps1lon: right now
<eps1lon> Mamarok: I haven't. I suppose that is worth a try.
<eps1lon> By 'try again' I suppose you mean, what, reboot?
<eps1lon> Pardon my silly questions.
<Mamarok> eps1lon: no, just log in  into KDE again after it, remove that folder from a shell with the following command:
<eps1lon> Yeah, I know.
<Mamarok> mv ~/.kde/ ~/.kde_old/
<eps1lon> Thanks though. : )
<eps1lon> Brb.
<Ced___> are there any codec packs with restricted codecs i can install using adept?
<Mamarok> Ced___: try the medibuntu packages:
<Mamarok> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ced___> thanks again
<eps1lon> okay, back
<eps1lon> I'm creating the panels and everything
<eps1lon> Still no transparency, though
<Ced___> I have a Data DVD with JPEGs, but it won't open, it doesn't display, it doesn't mount, nothing. It DOES work on another computer though (windows), also the dvd video player works now.
<Ced___> Any ideas?...
<Mamarok> Ced___: if it has DRM, you can't use it on Linux
<eps1lon_> Mamarok: I tried enabling a desktop effect; it got effed up again.
<Mamarok> effed up?
<eps1lon_> Mamarok: I don't know how to explain it.
<Ced___> It's burned by some private company, so should not contain any DRM stuff
<eps1lon_> No panels, everything is grey..
<eps1lon_> Can't interact with anything
<eps1lon_> Anyway
<eps1lon_> I removed fglrx
<Mamarok> eps1lon_: that is a plasma crash I think
<eps1lon_> And now transparency works
<eps1lon_> so much for proprietary drivers
<Mamarok> eps1lon_: make sure you have *all* kde packages
<eps1lon_> I don't care anymore. As you said, don't fix what isn't broken.
<eps1lon_> And now I got what I wanted.
<Mamarok> Ced___: then I don't know, the devices manager doesn't see it at all? Does the drive actually run?
<Mamarok> eps1lon_: good
<Ced___> The drive runs, and works with other DVDs (such as that movie i asked about a few minutes ago), but this DVD won't o anything
<Ced___> Anything i should try?
<Ced___> Mamarok: Maybe some lspci command where you can see from 'OH that's your problem' or something
<Ced___> well, i gotta go unfortunally, so, thanks for that help, and cya some other time maybe!
<BCMM> what version of KDE is on the Live CDs?
<cRiMi> list
<ondrey> тест
<bazhang> ondrey, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<bazhang> ondrey, /join #ubuntu-ru
<alutza> hey, anyone here?
<alutza> need help with the infamous sound issue with flash
<alutza> upgraded to 9.04 and at first flash worked like a charm but no theres no sound anymore
<ghostcube> is thios flash plugin nonfree ?
<alutza> its the Adobe Flash player in add/remove
<alutza> probably yes
<ghostcube> hmmm
<alutza> so?
<gunsOfBrixton> hi, kinda dumb question, is there a point in checking disks at boot if I'm running kubuntu in a vm?
<ghostcube> alutza: 64 bit ?
<alutza> so anything about the flash sound in kubuntu?
<alutza> 32
<alutza> it worked yesterday
<ghostcube> after the upgrade ?
<alutza> yep
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install w32codecs flash-plugin-nonfree
<ghostcube> pls check this
<alutza> sudo apt-get install w32codecs flash-plugin-nonfree
<alutza> wait
<alutza> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alutza> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<alutza> is only available from another source
<ghostcube> ok you need to reopen the medibuntu repositories
<alutza> just a sec
<alutza> i cant find them
<casper_> I'm trying to setup an forum and need to know if it works. please go to fpv.no and click the only link on the page and tell me if you get an error.
<rmrfslash> Is anyone else here using Kppp? Is there a better alternative for broadband connections?
<rmrfslash> Basically, I've been having a Plasma "Failed to run Kppp.desktop. Either Krunner is not responding or not running" error everytime I launch it. I have to wait for the error to come up which takes 10-15 seconds meanwhile the entire system is unresponsive.
<ghostcube> alutza: medibuntu.org
<ghostcube> there is all described
<ghostcube> install kubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs if this wont be installed
<alutza> but if it did work till today
<rmrfslash> Good thing is, I can just close the error dialog and the machine returns.
<alutza> why doesnt it work now
<alutza> anyway ... installed it
<alutza> nope not working
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Captain_Haddock> hullo
<bazhang> hi
<alutza> please tell me someone is here.. simple question, but i hope a pro can answer
<alutza> is there any use to pulseaudio
<alutza> i purged it so my sound in flash would work again... and i dont know if it has any use except for making things not work
<phh> alutza: on a good distribution it is really helpful
<phh> but yes, ubuntu hasn't ever been able to get it working ..
<alutza> oh
<alutza> lol
<phh> you can use some nice things with it, like mixing sound by application, or switch an application from an audio output to an other
<phh> audio output can be almost anything: rtp streams, bluetooth headset, alsa output
<phh> (but i haven't found any icecast output yet.)
<alutza> but on another good distribution its purpose is to?
<alutza> work as a "driver" for sound cards
<alutza> or?
<phh> it's a middleware between soundcards and applications
<phh> it dispatches (and mixes), application's sound to drivers
<BluesKaj> my undestanding is that alsa works as the driver for pulse audio
<alutza> mhm
<BluesKaj> it's a fuzzy area ..heard all kinds of arguments about roles played by alsa and pulse
<phh> but yes, alsa and pulseaudio features overlapses a lot
<phh> many features in alsa are in pulseaudio, and the other side too.
<phh> but some features in pulseaudio are really great (as i said, you can set the volume output, on a per application basis)
<BluesKaj> I wonder when they will dev an audiolayer which integrates the roles of both ...it's quite confusing and even the ubuntu sites don't explain things very well
<phh> BluesKaj: i hope they will never !
<phh> alsa is mainly for kernel side, pulseaudio for software side
<phh> the thing is alsa goes to far in some features
<BluesKaj> phh, so alsa is a kernerl module
<phh> mainly, but not only
<phh> (and imho, it should be only a kernel module)
<BluesKaj> I'm not complaining about the alsa and pulseaudio functions ...they seem to work well together , at least on my setup
<BluesKaj> looks like the devs are perfecting kernel modules for intel , ati and nvidia graphics too
<BluesKaj> Xserver-xorg is no longer editable ..basically
<benny_> does anyone know how to install webcam on ubuntu pls
<benny_> pls help me
<phh> just plug it.
<benny_> its already plug
<phh> then just use it.
<benny_> i need the procedure
<phh> to do what.. ?
<benny_> its not functioning
<phh> how do you try ?
<phh> with which application ?
<benny_> i cannot find my webcam if its ready to use or not becoz nothing happen when plug it
<benny_> i dont know how to try
<phh> just launch any application which uses it
<msm> hi
<zuz> hello
<zuz> anyone have an idea on how to update my dell inspiron bios in kubuntu?  dell only offer a .exe version and wine doesnt do anything with it
<darthanubis> zuz: lol, then you can update your bios from linux
<darthanubis> zuz: you have to work that out with Dell
<zuz> it says windows/dos only
<darthanubis> or get a real computer
<phh> zuz: use a freedos CD/floppy/whatever
<zuz> phh  do you know a good place to get one for a SD card?
<zuz> i dont know how to put an iso in it
<darthanubis> he is NOT going to be able to accomplish that feat if he is a user level that tries to upgrade his BIOS from WINE
<darthanubis> you see?
<phh> darthanubis: it might works ...
<darthanubis> phh: this user is not at that level obviously
<phh> I successfully upgrated the firmware of my optic player with it.
<zuz> wont work from wine but might from dos
<zuz> from wine????
<darthanubis> zuz: boot with a win98 floppy disk if you can
<zuz> cant
<zuz> its a laptop
<phh> zuz: look at dell's documentation
<zuz> no floppy
<phh> iirc they give some ways
<zuz> i did
<darthanubis> boot from a dos/freedos cd like phh told you
<zuz> thats the idea im working with at the moment
<fixit> Hello all, i would appreciate if anyone can help me with a weird upgrade problem.
<phh> zuz: you didn't searched well i guess, google with dell linux bios update gives me: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Oss/Firmware_Tools
<psteyn> do I just need to install kdepim for calendar?
<darthanubis> !ask|fixit
<ubottu> fixit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zuz> yeah and that repository dont have the driver for my bios
<zuz> they dont have it for dell
<zuz> for linux i mean
<fixit> thanks
<phh> psteyn: you can install it alone, but you'd better install the whole kdepim package
<fixit> Well basically my plasma desktop disappeared after upgrading to kde 4.3 RC2. When i try to see the desktop it is a black window with no icons
<zuz> phh, i did all what its needed for that, the problem is that after i get the repository and the files and do the update_firmware command, it doesnt find
<psteyn> ty
<fixit> i did a dist-upgrade with the ppa repository
<zuz> because my system id isnt on that place
<fixit> i can see like 1/8 of the desktop
<fixit> i can see a very small section of my old wallpaper at the top
<fixit> and a big black window of 7/8 screen height under
<jb__> hello, just one question is there any way to get kubuntu 9.04 to work whit ati xpress 200m and svideo ? My 3D support works but dont really care about it just want s-video to work.
<jb__> any one ?
<BluesKaj> jb__, svideo , what are you trying to do ?
<jb__> hello, just one question is there any way to get kubuntu 9.04 to work whit ati xpress 200m and svideo ? My 3D support works but dont really care about it just want s-video to work.
<Mamarok> jb__: please answer the question you were asked earlier
<Rythan> Does anyone know if they got the Network Manager Plasmoid to work yet?
<Mamarok> Rythan: works fine here, using KDE 4.2.96 aka RC2
<Rythan> Still nm-applet
<jb__> BlueEagle:
<Mamarok> Rythan: it is called widget since KDE 4.2.x
<jb__> sorry dident see that iam trying to get my tvout to work
<Rythan> Mamarok: Oh ok and not working here for some reason ... will not connect to a secure network
<Mamarok> Rythan: secure = wep? wpa?
<Rythan> Mamarok: WPA
<Mamarok> Rythan: and you did set your password (and permissions for WPA2) right?
<Rythan> Mamarok: Yet nm-applet has no problem -- it even recognises and connects my mobile USB broadband
<Rythan> Mamarok: Which The Widget does not
<Mamarok> Rythan: well, then use the nm-applet
<Rythan> Mamarok: Well it sees it, but does not connect
<Rythan> Mamarok: Have been ... just would like to use the widget instead lol
<Mamarok> Rythan: it works for me, as I said, using WPA private
<Mamarok> Rythan: which KDE version do you use?
<Rythan> 4.2.96
<Captain_Haddock> Rythan: wicd is (IMO) a better alternative anyway - you might want to check it out.
<Captain_Haddock> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<bobbob1016> How do I use the built-in KDE indexer?  I enabled the service in the Advanced Settings, but I can't find a front-end, any ideas?
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: you mean Strigi?
<Rythan> Captain_Haddock: IYO, what makes it better?
<Mamarok> Rythan: it works :)
<Rythan> Mamarok: Heh ... that is a point lol
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: you need to install all nepomuk and all strigi packages, and the sporano backend
<Mamarok> then on restarting KDE it should work, else enable Strigi again in the systemsettings
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: And what is the front-end for Strigi?
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: well, Strigi :)
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: once it starts it will sit in the system tray, you can right click on it to change the settings
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: Oh, ok.  I guess it hasn't started ever then, not sure why though.
<bobbob1016> I enabled it a while ago, and have restarted since, but it doesn't start.  Could it be that google desktop is running too?
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: well, did you install that? Didn't know there was a Google Desktop for KDE4
<bobbob1016> It isn't "for kde", it's "for linux" but yeah, there is one.
<bobbob1016> I installed the other things, but it doesn't have sporano
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: wiat, it's a library
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: install soprano-deamon, it should dragg also libsoprano4
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: Already installed
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: there was a java-related error at some point, let me see
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: check this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/309626/comments/19
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: I'm running 64bit, that command says to add i386 something or other, should I still do that?
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: well, just modify that part to your java version, worked for me
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: it's just a symlink to add
<bobbob1016> Which java gave me "/usr/bin/java" so I can use that I guess?
<Mamarok> I don't remember exactly, but it should be in there somewhere
<ubuser> I tried kde 4.3 via back ports. I ended up with a checkerboard pattern for the desktop background. And none of the menus or mouse clicks worked. Any ideas?
<Maximo> hi all...need help with this question in the pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224393/
<Maximo> thanks
<Mamarok> Maximo: sorry, I can't help you, I doubt there is a plugin, you might have a look at the plugin repo for mozilla at mozilla.org
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: I'll brb going to logout and back in and see if it starts
<Mamarok> ubuser: you don't have all packages installed, make sure you have all kdebase-* packages and all oxygen and plasma packages
<Mamarok> Maximo: be aware that this website uses proprietary software that doesn't allow Free Software to view it
<Maximo> ok
<Maximo> Mamorok: let me try the mozilla.org
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: Didn't start up.
<van> Hi
<Mamarok> bobbob1016: do you see an error emssage in the system settings?
<eMyller> hey guys
<eMyller> how can i share internet by a crossover cable with another pc?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to successfully get rid of the kopete message of "you cannot add yourself..."?
<eMyller|busy> anyone alive?
<petsounds> hello, after i upgraded firefox with tips from http://gaarai.com/2009/07/01/upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope/, i'm no longer get any update. did i miss sth? thank you.
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller: Many moons ago, I did it using Firestarter.. or you can do it yourself via iptables
<Captain_Haddock> Firestarter was, IIRC, easy to set up. You might also want to check the network manager widget for any advanced options.
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: thanks, i'll give it a try :)
<bobbob1016> Mamarok: It just says "Service not running, settings will be used next time it is"
<uzman> hi
<uzman> ı have a promlem
<brandon_> hardware drivers will not open and need to install wireles drivers any suggestions?
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: did it require any change to /etc/network/interfaces?
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: if the machines can already ping each other, then no...
<eMyller> i need to connect to a pc via crossover. how can i do it? :|
<Kutche> hallo
<Kutche> ...
<Kutche> hello can someone help
<Kutche> ???????????????????????????????
<Kutche> hi
<Kutche> hello
<Dragnslcr> !ask | Kutche
<ubottu> Kutche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kutche> Im going to install Kubuntu Later today and i dont know how i would install my wireless -g pci adapter on there since it cant use .exe files
<Dragnslcr> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kutche> how do i get NDISwrapper on kubuntu if i have no interntet conection on it
<Dragnslcr> Could download the packages with another computer and use a CD or USB drive
<Kutche> is there certain cmds i need to install it off the usb/cd
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to install the .deb packages normally with KPackageKit, GDebi, or dpkg
<Kutche> im extremely new to linux i just herd about it 2 days ago so i have no idead what u said
<Kutche> sorry
<uzman> hi
<uzman> i downloaded opensuse 11 dvd iso. but couldnt write a free dvd
<uzman> ı want to install a usb flash disk
<uzman> please help me
<uzman> i want to instaşll from a usb flash disk
<uzman> World!
<uzman> kimse yokmu
<Captain_Haddock> Kutche: copy the package to your PC and right click on it.. there should be install options available.
<Captain_Haddock> !tr | uzman
<ubottu> uzman: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kutche> i cant get my wifi card working on ubuntu
<Kutche> Kubuntu
<Kutche> sorry
<ubuntu> hello
<Kutche> hi
<Kutche> i cant install my linksys pci adapter on kubuntu
<uzman> linksys? its no easy
<Kutche> yep linksys is my pci
<Kutche> adapter
<Kutche> is it difficult to install on Kubuntu
<uzman> yes
<Cliff> it is fuckin difficult
<Kutche> ah jesus
<Kutche> do u know how to do it
<Cliff> bash
<Kutche> bash?
<Cliff> yeah
<uzman> not bash son of the fuc.k.you.
<uzman> cliff your mother is beaituful*
<Cliff> all are mine soft i installed in bash
<uzman> lan orospu cocugu
<Kutche> is there a distro tht supports linksys
<uzman> ne uyduruyorsun
<uzman> sikmisim ananizi gavur dolleri
<Kutche> o.o
<uzman> sizin gotunuzu varya ne sikerim
<uzman> biliyormusunuz?
<Cliff> STFU
<tsimpson> uzman: stop it
<uzman> ok
<uzman> ı stop
<tsimpson> Cliff: watch your language please
<uzman> i
<Cliff> какого хера?
<Kutche> so how the hell do i get my linksys to work on Kubuntu
<Kutche> GRRRRR
<Cliff> i dont know. visit forums and ask there for the concrete prog
<Kutche> ive tried tht no one answeres
<Cliff> i dont know WTF is it. ive installed kubuntu at my first time yesterday
<Kutche> now i have to go buy a new network card
<Kutche> ...jesus
<Cliff> why?
<phh> Kutche: what chipset have your card ?
<sfears> does anyone know how to figure out what /dev/*** to mount off of the info provided with lsusb??
<BorisK> join
<BorisK> what up?
<BorisK> join (n=quassel@201.56.102.13)
<BorisK> Borisk=keithjon@99-169-244-82.lightspeed.iplsin.sbcglobal.net
<Pici> BorisK: What are you trying to do?
<compilerwriter> Im keenly interested as well BorisK Just what are you trying to do
<ubsafder> hello
<ubsafder> my kubuntu does not connect to my wireless network  when i use kde while i use gnome it connect automatically .
<Mamarok> ubsafder: which KDE do you use?
<Mamarok> ubsafder: if you already have gnome installed, use the network-manager then
<ubsafder> i have kde 4.2.96 on gnome i think it is network manager that gets me connected . strange it doesnot autoconnect when i am in kde
<zuz> amazing how dell has linux support for alot of their systems, and mine is one of the few not included
<ubsafder> i would like to have wireless connection from kde . if possible
<Mamarok> ubsafder: you do not have KDE on Gnome, that is not possible :)
<ubsafder> no i have both
<Mamarok> ubsafder: use network-manager on KDE, works too :)
<Mamarok> ubsafder: well, yes, but tose a separate things, you mean you have installed both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Mamarok> those*
<ubsafder> but when i log with a  kde session  it is not working  when i use gnome network-manager does the job
<Mamarok> ubsafder: read what I said...
<Mamarok> just use network-manager-gnome instead of network-manager-kde
<Mamarok> as easy as that
<ubsafder> how do i set kde to use network-manager-gnome  instead of network-manager-kde
<Mamarok> ubsafder: start network-manager-gnome from a konsole
<ubsafder> ok i will go to try
<Zorael> Is /var/log/dmesg written to at each dmesg entry or in batches?
<Zorael> ergo, could I use tail -f /var/log/dmesg to monitor it?
<Zorael> in batches, apparently.
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> which linux distro is good for old hardware?
<compilerwriter> dsl is supposed to be good for old hardware senorpedro
<Mamarok> senorpedro: all distros ship more or less the same nowadys, try Xfce
<Mamarok> !xfce | senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<compilerwriter> does wubi work with 64 bit processors?
<compilerwriter> !wubi | compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter, please see my private message
<Mannequin1> hi. I'm having a really hard time with my laptop touchpad and keyboard :(
<Mannequin1> from time to time, the launchpad "gets crazy"
<Mannequin1> and begins to move alone, and trigger clicks
<Mannequin1> (no, it's not a hacker)
<Mannequin1> and the keyboard, from time to time, stops responding
<Mannequin1> ok, a google search shows me that I'm not alone
<bob___> bonjour
<bob___> pouvez vous m'aider ?
<bob___> pouvez vous m'aider ?
<linux> hi
<linux> is anybody here
<bob___> is any channel in frensh ?
<linux> or in german ?
<linux> :)
<phh> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<phh> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PKS2155-304> there is french here :)
<linux> any ganja here to find ?
<linux> :D
<linux> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<elitrou> hi guys - i have a major crash with kwin
<elitrou> started with having the desktop crashings to the pre-login black screen, now not only tty login is avialable
<Mamarok> elitrou: a bit more information about your KDE version and graphic card and such would be helpful
<elitrou> first problems appeared with 4.2, total crash after installing 4.3-rc2
<Mamarok> elitrou: are you sure everything is installed, all kdebase-*, oxygen and plasma packages?
<elitrou> using Nvidia 180.44 driver
<Mamarok> elitrou: that might be the problem, AFAIK the latest stable driver is 185
<elitrou> it's still not in the repositories, as much as i know
<elitrou> as about the packages - i've tried to use apt-get upgrade -f - nothing shows up
<elitrou> so hopefully everything is installed
<elitrou> i've tried to run kwin --replace
<elitrou> get the following error: /usr/lib/libkdecorations.so.4: file too short
<Quintasan> elitrou: sudo aptitude reinstall kde-window-manager
<Quintasan> elitrou: might help
<elitrou> quintasan: i'll try it in
<Quintasan> elitrou: oops
<Quintasan> elitrou: libkdecorations4 instead of kde-window-manager
<uzman> how solve the intel-hda ich9 sound card problem?
<elitrou> Quinasan: It helped, partially - got a problem with a different file
<uzman> world here i am
<uzman> please help me
<elitrou> Quintasan: now it reports a problem with /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5
<Quintasan> elitrou: I can provide you files manually but I think you will be intrested in apt-file
<uzman> kimse yokmu
<Quintasan> elitrou: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search <file name> (libkdeui.so.5 in this case)
<uzman> turkish ubuntu channel
<uzman> türkçe
<uzman> olmuyor
<uzman> now, i installed kubuntu 9.04, and it didnt know my sound card
<uzman> my sound card is intel hda ich9 idt
<b14ck> hi guys--quick question. im planning on installing kbuntu later today. i have a nice 64 bit machine here (amd6000), was wondering whether or not i should use the 64-bit version of kubuntu, or if it breaks a lot of software? im just using it as a standard desktop
<b14ck> movies, music, web browsing, coding, etc
<b14ck> also--running virtualbox, but thats about it
<elitrou> b14ck: how big is your memory? if it's less than 3Gb - there is now actual need for 64bit
<b14ck> i've got 4GB of mem
<elitrou> it's the limit of 32bit systems
<b14ck> i know that it will only address3.5 GB, but im not really too concerned about that
<b14ck> well i'll just run 32 for now then
<elitrou> i use 64 myself, it still happens to have some pre-mature problems with flash, java etc...
<b14ck> gotcha
<b14ck> thats all i needed to know ^^
<uzman> yardım
<uzman> i will remove ubuntu from my pc, because ubuntu is silly
<uzman> sound card problem
<elitrou> Quintasan: well, another step forward
<elitrou> Quintasan: the login window is shown, but i can't log in, it just get's back to the login window
<Quintasan> elitrou: try sudo aptitude reinstall kdm
<Quintasan> elitrou: and then sudo aptitude reinstall kde-window-manager, I had similar problem
<Quintasan> elitrou: also check /var/log/kdm
<castellers2_> hola
<castellers2_> hoal
<castellers2_> helloew
<The-Jesus> hola
<senorpedro> i just accidentily mini-fied all windows and put them all on the desktop, like that macosx thing
<senorpedro> how can i repeat this?
<senorpedro> i think i have to point the mouse to some place
<phh> senorpedro: move the cursor to the upper left corner
<senorpedro> Phh doesnt work
<phh> hum
<phh> can't remember the shortcut then
<senorpedro> oh no wait
<senorpedro> it works
<phh> senorpedro: it's the Expose effect, you should find it in global shortcut configuration
<senorpedro> i was just too stupid
<senorpedro> thx phh
<phh> lol
<osiel> olá
<osiel> man
<osiel> o que eu estou fazendo de errado?
<osiel> anybody here
<osiel> ?
<compilerwriter> !es | osiel
<ubottu> osiel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elitrou> Quintasan: I used cat /var/log/kdm.log
<Quintasan> elitrou: and what?
<elitrou> it says Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found
<Quintasan> elitrou: but you can run kdm?
<elitrou> Quintasan: I'm confused about it. How can I check it out?
<Quintasan> elitrou: KDM is login screen, that thing where you type login and password
<Quintasan> elitrou: try sudo /etc/apt/kdm restart
<zerocool> salut
<elitrou> Quintasan: Login screen shows up fine. If I try to log in - after the icon of hard disk is shown something goes wrong and it goes back to the login screen
<PRO-DRIVE> hello guys
<Quintasan> elitrou: sudo aptitude install htop and tell if it mentions something about file being to short or truncated
<PRO-DRIVE> hello ,  i have problem booting kubuntu
<PRO-DRIVE> iam ubuntu user but when i try to boot any KDE version of ubuntu   i dont know why it failed
<PRO-DRIVE> hello !
<elitrou> Quintasan: htop installes quite nicely
<Quintasan> elitrou: nothing about truncated files?
<CrOnOs_> hi
<elitrou> Quintasan: During the installation or when running htop?
<Quintasan> during installation
<elitrou> Quintasan: The only warning it showed is about mandb : no space left on device
<Quintasan> elitrou: Do you have any space left? :P
<elitrou> Quintasan: I know it is a stupid question - but how do I check it out?
<Quintasan> elitrou: df
<pavelovich> who is french
<Dragnslcr> !fr | pavelovich
<ubottu> pavelovich: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pavelovich> thanks
<elitrou> Quintasan: df shows strange result - it says /dev/sda6 is 100% used (about 4.6Gb) but all directories inside it are used at most 2%
<Quintasan> elitrou: try restarting your computer :P
<Quintasan> elitrou: I had exacly same problem but I'm using Radeon graphics card
<phh> elitrou: you don't know the principe of an unix tree, do you ?
<Quintasan> I couldnt get past login screen
<Quintasan> phh: we mentioned /dev/sda6 which is propably his /
<elitrou> phh: no... I'm still a newbee
<phh> it's really hard to explain hum...
<phh> elitrou: every line in the df result is a drive (like C:, D: and so on and windows), but it can be "mounted" anywhere, in particular, anywhere on an already mounter drive
<phh> so if c: (totally fake names.) is in / and d: in /usr for instance, you can have / with 100% occupation and /usr with 0% occupation
<elitrou> phh: as much as i understand /sda6 and /sda7 are partitions of my HD
<elitrou> phh: SDA standing for SATA interface, right?
<phh> elitrou: for scsi. (yeah don't mind understanding.)
<phh> and yes sda6 and sda7 are the partitions of your HD
<phh> it stands for Scsi Disk A (they are sorted with letters) to be precise
<kaddi> how can I test if my modified fstab is mounting the right partitions without rebooting?
<phh> mount -a
<elitrou> phh:so i guess 4.6 Gb wasn't enough for a /?
<phh> it should on most systems
<phh> elitrou: is your /home separated ?
<elitrou> phh: yes
<elitrou> phh: it uses sda7
<Dragnslcr> 4.6 GB could be filled fairly quickly, especially by the apt cache and log files
<phh> Dragnslcr: on standard use it should be fine
<elitrou> phh: can i clean it up?
<phh> try apt-get clean
<Dragnslcr> elitrou- check the size of /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dragnslcr> In Dolphin, right-click -> Properties will give you the total size. From a shell, du -h --max-depth=1 /var/cache/apt/archives/
<phh> (it should be 0 after apt-get clean)
<elitrou> phh: it shows 2 lines - one 4K, another 64K
<phh> hu ?
<elitrou> du...
<phh> it shouldn't give anything /o\
<phh> oh you're speaking about Dragnslcr's command
<qiyan> Hi
<phh> elitrou: after or before the apt-get clean ?
<elitrou> phh: yes, sorry
<elitrou> after
<phh> what says df ?
<phh> you've gained some place ?
<elitrou> intiniticimal benefit
<Dragnslcr> elitrou- check the size of /var/log
<phh> and /var/tmp
<elitrou> Dragnslcr: log is 9M and tmp is 8.9 M
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<qiyan> Hi I am fultifaster
<phh> elitrou: /usr ?
<elitrou> looks pretty negligble for 4.6 GB partition
<Dragnslcr> Okay, try this one- sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /
<Dragnslcr> That'll at least narrow it down. Might take a minute or so to finish
<eunomia__> some from ch here
<Dragnslcr> !ch | eunomia__
<ubottu> eunomia__: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<eunomia__> thx
<elitrou> phh: /usr is 3.6GB
<phh> well, no luck then
<phh> you won't be able to make enough place
<elitrou> phh: can i resize the partition without having to format it?
<phh> maybe
<phh> launch the live cd and launch gparted
<elitrou> well, maybe tomorrow. thanks for your help, guys
<ubuntu_> Hello, I need help. Could someone explain to me how I am suppose to install grub, when grub is not there_
<ubuntu_> I want to install grub from scratch, from a live CD.
<besitzer_> hi
<besitzer_> HI
<besitzer_> WER HAT HEUTE ABEND ZEIT
<besitzer_> GUTEN ABEND
<besitzer_> HALLO
<besitzer_> BIN ICH HIER ALLEINE
<Captain_Haddock> !de | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu_> I want to install grub from scratch, from a live CD.
<Captain_Haddock> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> Captain_Haddock: Well, I can google :D I want to completely install it from scratch. I cannot restore grub if grub is not installed, right? :D
<ubuntu_> Does somebody know how to install grub from liveCD. It does not work with, mounting my /dev/sda* and then type grub-install /dev/sda*
<ubuntu_> The problem is when I tried to install grub 2, everything disappeared, and when I am tryng to boot I am getting error 15.
<sh3p1> join #ubuntu-classroom
<ubuntu_> anyone, please?!
<qiyan> join #ubuntu-classroom
<yoga> How to share files between Kubuntu and  Window 7?
<rosa> oi
<rosa_> ok
<marcio> bug kubuntu
<marcio> atualizacao com bug
<marcio> atualizacao bloqueada
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<darkhamm> hi people, how much time to wait for 4.3.0 rc3?
<p2bc> I would like to ask a question, how do I remove a failed install from apt-get from the terminal??? I tried to install FWBuilder, it says that they dependencies have an error, now I can't proceed, all I get is a message to run "apt-get -f" to fix the problem, which does nothing. I tried "-clean, -check, -autoremove, -autoclean, and -build-dep" all of which with no success.  Any help would be great.
<compilerwriter> I just did a wubi install on an AMD 64  and the monitor settings were correct until I did updates.  Is there a way for me to easily fix this?
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<darkhamm> islington: today kde staff published kde 4.3.0 rc3 , but isn't available on the kubuntu ppa
<hocuspocus> can someone tell me what does this mean>>>ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Captain_Haddock> hocuspocus: "man ldconfig"
<harjot1> which is the most reliable computer 4 kubuntu to run on with least crashes etcc... ?
<harjot1> any1
<phh> hum
<phh> tough question
<harjot1> dell?
<phh> it won't be a per-vendor basis
<phh> it will more likely on a per-components
<harjot1> explain further i dont really understand
<harjot1> plz
<phh> harjot: what makes an OS instable is drivers, not the manufacturer of the computer
<harjot1> ok as if in less likely to breakdown inside?
<harjot1> oand intel drivers arent for a start great
<phh> don't really know. As far as i've seen, nvidia's driver are the most stables one (and fgflrx the worst ones), but if you hit a G92A....
<compilerwriter> bugger how do I reset my display settings?
<compilerwriter> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<harjot1> but if i hit a g92a?
<phh> harjot: those cards have big stability troubles...
<cattellar> are you people having issues with kde 4.2 using the 185 nvidia driver and desktop effects enabled?
#kubuntu 2009-07-23
<volty> hi, the tty console (Ctrl-F1) is not readable, vga=0x317 is ok, is it a font problem? how can I fix it ? maybe you can give me an url at docs ?
<Quintasan> volty: what's 0x317 resolution?
<skierpage> I'm running Kubuntu 9.04 with some additional PPAs.  I'm installing virtualbox-3.0_3.0.2-49928_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb and it's complaining " Unable to find a precompiled module for the current kernel".
<skierpage> My kernel is 2.6.28-11-generic.  What's strange is that somehow I have a bunch of vbox*.ko files, but they are all in /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-server/misc/ (13, not 11).
<hocuspocus> can anyone tell me what does man idconfig do ?
<Speaker-To-Compu> it would show u the manual for idconfig
<volty> Quintasan: booh, don't know exactly, forgot it, just works fine when booting with gentoo, going to see
<volty> Quintasan: vga=0x317 means 1024x768x16
<Quintasan> volty: and what's your desired resolution?
<volty> Quintasan: the same
<Quintasan> volty: and the font's are too big or too small?
<volty> Quintasan: they seem too big and too thin (so unreadable)
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Looks like a common problem
<Quintasan> same here, the only difference is in resolution - 1920x1080 here
<volty> Quintasan: yes, but where in ubuntu we can set the character for the console?
<mauricio> hello noobs
<skierpage> I think I figured it out, virtualbox-3.0_3.0.2-49928_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb contains these pre-built .ko files for version 13 of the kernel.  VirtualBox installation seemed to succeed in building its own.
<e__> holasa
<e__> espanish wat??
<harjot> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<harjot> !es | e__
<ubottu> e__: please see above
<harjot> guys
<harjot> are u there
<harjot> please reply
<harjot> how would i substitude
<harjot> a thing like wine for a another command
<BluesKaj> harjot, pls explain
<harjot> ok never mind
<harjot> if i want wine to be something like crossover
<harjot> so if i wanted the usual wine command to be redirected to crossover
<harjot> how would i do that?
<Dragnslcr> Could create a symlink
<harjot> whats that?
<Dragnslcr> Maybe a bash alias
<Dragnslcr> A symlink is essentially a named alias
<Dragnslcr> e.g. if you create a symlink from /usr/bin/wine to /usr/bin/crossover, any place you use /usr/bin/wine will have /usr/bin/crossover substituted for it
<harjot> ok
<rmrfslash_> \me cool
 * rmrfslash_ cool
<rmrfslash_> neat-o
<G226> Heya there
<G226> I'm having an odd problem, I just installed kubuntu and I'm getting a black screen after suspending the laptop? I tried rebooting and not it's stuck at the tty1 text terminal and wont boot into ubuntu graphically?
<G226> I tried the command "startx" and it scrolled text thn said "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<BluesKaj> G226, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and make your choices, then once done type startx ..this may or may not work depending on your graphics chip
<BluesKaj> !intelxgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelxgl
<G226> BluesKaj, Trying it now, thank you. Its a laptop with a Geforce 2 in it.
<BluesKaj> !intelglx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelglx
<BluesKaj> nvidia should not be a prob then G226
<G226> BluesKaj, It says "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.org is not installed
<G226> That's kind of odd as I've rebooted a few times now since installing and everything seemed fine :(
<G226> "Package 'xserver.org' is not installed and no info is available
<BluesKaj> nvidia-glx-180 driver ?
<Pici> G226: its xserver-xorg , not .
<G226> Pici, I'm only typing what it says in the readout
<G226> BluesKaj, I don't know what it installed by default. But on other distros this card has worked fine with the 96xx driver, I didn't get to that point of installing it yet as I was unfamiliar with ubuntu/kubuntu
<G226> and wasn't sure if it was even needed, this just happened after closing the laptop lid and then trying to resume from sleep, but then I couldn't so I had to forcefully power it down by holding the power button
<BluesKaj> the drivers are becoming more like kernel modules so X has very little influence and is practically uneditable
<G226> Ah ok
<BluesKaj> G226, lspci | grep -i vga to find the graphics card name so we can figure out which driver is needed
<G226> I'm not sure what's wrong now though? Ctrl-alt-F7 gives me a blank screen with a blinking curser, Ctrl-alt-f1 is the textual readout
<G226> Okay doing thatn ow
<G226> BluesKaj, "01:00.0 VGA Compatable controller: nVidia corporation NV11 (GeForce2 Go) (rev b2)"
<BluesKaj> ok G226 your driver is as you mentioned , the nvidia-glx-96
<G226> Okay BluesKaj, Thanks, I'm just not sure where to go from here though being stuck in text.
<BluesKaj> well, you can try installing it again
<G226> Okay, I'll do that, will you be around a little?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<BluesKaj> yeah
<G226> Okay trying
<G226> Hehe I thought you meant Reinstall Kubuntu :P
<BluesKaj> why use a sledgehammer when a needle and  thread will do :)
 * G226 laughs
<G226> Yeh :P
<G226> Okay It's installed BlueKaj, last line was "ldconfig deferred procesing now taking place"
<G226> and now its back to the login :~$ waiting for input
<BluesKaj> startx ...maybe
<G226> BluesKaj, "Fatal server error: No screens found, xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to x server, no such process: server error
<Guest93624> hi, i installed the latest nvidia driver from nvidias website, if i install ubuntu's nvidia driver thats in the repo, will it get replaced or do i have to delete it first?
<BluesKaj> guest uninstall the proprietary driver from the website first
<BluesKaj> G226, sudo apt-get install xserver
<G226> BluesKaj, "xserver has no installation candidate"
<BluesKaj> err xserver-xorg sorry
<G226> BluesKaj, "xserver-xorg already the newest version, 0 upgrades 0 newly installed 0 to revmove and 0 not upgraded
<G226> Should I try rebooting again?
<BluesKaj> G226, I guess but I thought "startx" would work
<G226> Yeh I tried startx BluesKaj :( I'll try rebooting
<BluesKaj> bummer :(
<G226> I'm not sure what happened to cause this except from crashing out from suspend mode
<G226> it was working fine for like 4 reboots
<G226> I rebooted BluesKaj, It's just going into the tty text login now by default D:
<BluesKaj> did it show grub
<G226> The last line it says is "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot . . .
<G226> It did, and I can get to it by pressing esc BluesKaj as it briefly flashes up
<BluesKaj> sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start
<G226> There's four choices, kernell 2.6.28-13-generic and recovery mode for that, Kernel 2.6.28-11-generic and recovery mode and memtest86+
<G226> five in cluding memtest
<BluesKaj> G226, try this : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<G226> BluesKaj, sudo: /etc/init.d/kdm: command not found
<BluesKaj> did you try , sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<G226> Says no file or directory
<G226> What the heck :|
<G226> Something really bad or stupid must have happened
<G226> Want me to just reinstall quick so it works and we can go from there, so we don't have to nitpick through all this :P
<G226> I don't want to waste your time
<The-Jesus> how about xorg -configure
<The-Jesus> regenerate xorg.conf and then restart kdm
<G226> Trying
<G226> Both of those commands gave command not found
<G226> This is really odd
<BluesKaj> G226, not to worry this is an intriguing problem , which I'm somewhat stuck on how to solve but a reinstall of the whole OS should be unecesary at this point
<BluesKaj> The-Jesus, perhaps you could be more specific with regenerate commands
<The-Jesus> were you using envy and then performed an upgrade?
<BluesKaj> he's stuck at the tty prompt cuz X failed
<G226> The-Jesus, No no envy I don't think but I think maybe kde3's updater did update something before I had to force reboot/shut down after I got stuck at a black screen on resume from suspend
<G226> I don't get why none of these commands are working though
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version G226 ?
<G226> Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE3
<G226> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<BluesKaj> G226, kde3 on jaunty is somewhat of an experiment , believe it or not :)
<jessica_> How do I use a webcam in kopete?
<G226> I believe it BluesKaj, Do you think that's why this happened?
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure
<G226> BluesKaj, Should I reinstall Kubuntu with KDE4?
<G226> But is there a way to disable most effects, it ran slow last time I tried it, the laptop is a PIII 1.1ghz with 256mb of ram :P
<Dragnslcr> jessica_- I think the only Kopete plugin that supports video is Yahoo, and I'm not sure if it's broken at the moment
<G226> KDE4 i'm afraid would eat it, unless there was a way to knock it back down to almost KDE3 levels
<BluesKaj> kde4 is quite mature now despite all hype against it , even amarok works now :)
<G226> Oh I don't really listen to the hype or biased people, it's just im afraid of resource usage :P
<G226> I'll try it again, but I'm going to run into the same suspend problem. After it's installed could you maybe help me with that?
<BluesKaj> G226, I'm using kde4.3 on karmic and cpu amnd memory usage is at a minimum most of the time ...this pc is a 4 yr old amd
<G226> BluesKaj, Okay and as for the sleep problem?
<G226> err Suspend
<G226> It just blackscreens after opening the lid again, but the fans and HDD are going and such
<BluesKaj> G226 , yup, I'll be around for at least an hr
<G226> Okay BluesKaj, I just burned and installing it now
<forces> hello
<BluesKaj> i have a lappy but never use the suspend so i'm not sure ...shut it right down for a min or 2 then restart
<Benny_> Does anyone know how to hack windows using ubuntu
<BluesKaj> we don't hack windows here , Benny_
<Benny_> ahhh ok
 * G226 hacks Benny_ with a candy cane!
<Benny_> i need to get my file in my office i need to remote it using ubuntu
<G226> I'd not suggest that, you'd be breaching company policy most likely :P And their security
<BluesKaj> that's not a hack , Benny_ :)
<G226> Unless its your own office!
<Benny_> i forgot to save in my flash drive so i need it
<kurumin> teste
<Benny_> so what i may gonna do
<stacasajac> teste
<BluesKaj> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<Benny_> i know all the the security
<stacasajac> hi
<BluesKaj> remote desktop client
<Benny_> is it posible or not
<stacasajac> ?
<Benny_> using ubuntu can we do that
<BluesKaj> Benny_, look in the kmenu /internet/connectivity/remote desktop
<forces> how can I update to kde 4.3 RC3 ?
<BluesKaj> forces, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<forces> that is kde 4.3 RC2
<forces> I want RC3
<BluesKaj> forces, read the text at the top with the message of the day etc
<BluesKaj> !patience | forces
<ubottu> forces: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<BluesKaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<BluesKaj> :)
<forces> which is the difference?
<BluesKaj> none
<forces> :O
<forces> ok
<BluesKaj> forces, join #kde
<forces> why?
<BluesKaj> look , do want you help with kde ? then join #kde ..stop being so demanding...we're volunteers here
<G226> Phew, finally booted in and at the install screen, it seems to be going incredibly slow compared to kde 3.5 D:
<G226> but maybe its from running off the cd
<BluesKaj> yup, the live cd is bit slower
<G226> Thanks for all your help by the way BluesKaj so far
<BluesKaj> np G226 ..it's nice to try to ppl who have some civility :) We get pplin here who expect instant gratification and become rude and demanding if their questions aren't answered '"tout de suite"
<G226> No reason to act like that haha, :< I've been messing with this a week started linux a week ago
<Dragnslcr> forces- RC3 packages will be available when they're ready. If you install RC2, you'll get RC3 as a normal update
<BluesKaj> welcome to the wonderful world of Linux G226 :)
<G226> But it seems each distro has it's downfalls with this old laptop, I finally gave up and came back to Ubuntu/Kubuntu from fedora trying that, fedora refused to boot / mount / auto mount and drive the cd inside of the OS no matter what
<G226> except could do it through the term, no one could figure out out decided it was hardware incompat
<G226> Ubuntu/Kubuntu automounts and browses fine though
<G226> Thanks :P
<BluesKaj> ok , so you are running an older laptop ...what kind of cpu speed and ram does it have ?
<G226> It's a Dell C810 PIII 1.1ghz, 256mb ram, GeForce2 Go. It runs fine with KDE 3.5 and Ubuntu/Kubuntu, or Mepis / fedora. It's just Either on fedora the drive had mounting problems always, and on debian based distros it has suspend blackscreen problems xD so I've been bouncing back and forth but I think settling on Kubuntu now
<BluesKaj> it's a little light on the memory alright. 512 is prolly a minimum for kde4 apps
<G226> Yeh...
<G226> it's only going to be used for
<G226> Email, Web and open office writer
<G226> I'm not really interested in fancy apps :O
<BluesKaj> ok
<G226> or applets/widgets etc :P
<G226> Probably it should be okay disabling most of them, desktop effects and such right?
<BluesKaj> yeah, should be ok ..but it'll be a bit slow just the same
<G226> Oh
<G226> Slower then kde 3 or well I guess ill see
<BluesKaj> OO is somewhat of hog
<BluesKaj> a hog
<G226> Well, I'll find something else or use ubuntu with xfce or the like. My main concern is the black screen issue with suspend on kUbuntu/Debian based distros
<BluesKaj> xfce worked well on my old 233mhz / 256 ram 11yr old pc 5yrs back .
<G226> But for now I'll let this finish and hopefully we can solve the blackscreen suspend issue
<BluesKaj> ram maxxed out at 256 :)
<G226> Hehe
<BluesKaj> bbiafew
<G226> Okay BluesKaj
<G226> it's 27% right now
<b14ck> hey, can i use any cool desktop effects like on the gnome verision? wobbly windows, cube desktop, etc?
<Dragnslcr> b14ck- yes, KDE4 has compositing and effects as part of kwin
<b14ck> Dragnslcr: thanks! how can i configure that? (or where do i go)?
<Dragnslcr> b14ck- System Settings -> Desktop
<b14ck> I can't find the menu, lol.
<b14ck> applications->system->(no desktop here)
<Dragnslcr> If you have the new-style K Menu, System Settings is in the Computer tab
<b14ck> ah
<b14ck> thanks
<BluesKaj> G226, ok back ..how's it going ?
<G226> It's 94% BluesKaj
<G226> veeerrry slow :P I don't know why
<G226> KDE4 is probably taking most of the mem while the installers going at the same time
<BluesKaj> G226, yeah , writing is slow with low mem capacity, but it will finish soon I'm sure
<G226> Yeh it will :P
<G226> Thanks for letting me know you're back
<BluesKaj> wife was asking me about some stuff on her windows pc.... bloody vista is PITA sometimes
<b14ck> hey--i'm unable to hear any sound from firefox, i just installed the flashplayer plugin, but hear no sound at all
<b14ck> if i go to the system settings and test my audio device, i hear the sound just fine
<b14ck> any suggestions?
<G226> BluesKaj, I really like Windows 7 over vista
<G226> Also it just finished and im restarting
<CrOnOs> guys i had problems conecting to my wifi my network is on the list avariable but i cant conect i used the 2 options pasfrase and hex same results my key is 10 digits
<BluesKaj> b14ck,just to be sure , altho you prolly already have these installed ,  sudo apt-get install libk3b3-extracodecs libxine1-ffmpeg
<b14ck> BluesKaj: i haven't installed those yet, but will do now.
<b14ck> BluesKaj: hmm--still not working :(
<b14ck> im going to reboot =p
<b14ck> brb (this is a fresh install)
<G226> Okay BluesKaj, I'm logged in now using Kubuntu 9.04 + KDE4
<BluesKaj> G226, you're at the desktop ?
<G226> Yes
<BluesKaj> cool :0
<BluesKaj> :)
<G226> Now for the problem, Shutting the lid and it going to suspend then opening it is a black screen
<b14ck> hey BluesKaj, thanks! i got it working now, had to reboot
<b14ck> after installing thost packages
<b14ck> appreciate the help :)
<BluesKaj> np, b14ck
<G226> Blueskaj, Should I install the 96xx drivers again? Or try doing suspend once more
<G226> It
<G226> Already has the recommended driver up there
<G226> and asking me if I want to activate it
<BluesKaj> yes do so
<BluesKaj> why do you need to suspend , whynot just shut it down when not in use ?
<G226> BluesKaj, It's just perplexing it works in redhat distros also, I'm going to give it to my grandma and if she closes the lid then opens it and it doesnt come back on she might get confused or something. I guess I could tell her to just shut it down before closing the lid
<BluesKaj> yes, there are probs with suspend in kubuntu . I've heard discussions in the past about it , but never reall paid attn , cuz I just shut everything down every evening , including alll the power bars on this setup
<G226> Ah
<G226> So you have no idea where to go if installing 96xx doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-glx-96 driver should work , if not then it's prolly an X issue
<high-rez> Huh.  I think 4.3 backport only half installed.  :|
<BluesKaj> HAL/X/kernel issue actually
<BluesKaj> high-rez, check with #kde
<BluesKaj> there may be more than one ppa needed
<G226> BluesKaj, Mmhh yeh blackscreen still. Pressing space or enter, moving the mouse did nothing, pressing power button once made it shut down
<high-rez> BluesKaj: No, I'm pretty sure I messed something up.  When I first tried the backport, it said 28 updates available.  I didn't update -
<high-rez> Then went back in, and tried and said 16 - and some pretty important things appeared to be missing - all of which I of course ignored and said apply :)
<BluesKaj> high-rez, do an autoclean and try again , but make sure you have the proper ppas
<high-rez> What's an auto- clean ?  I'm doing a dist-upgrade now to see if it helps (taking sstabs in the dark)
<BluesKaj> high-rez, I prefer to use aptitude with RCs because it brings along the dependencies better than apt ...  sudo aptitude autoclean
<high-rez> BluesKaj: aptitude upgrade seems to be doing the trick now...
<BluesKaj> high-rez, use the command , sudo aptitude safe-upgrade,  after the update
<BluesKaj> well folks ...it's sacktime here
<fedel> Guys, I'm brazilian. I try to configure my keyboard correctly but I couldn't. I try to change the language in login, but there is no portuguese option. Should I install any package?
<G226> Awe, Blueskaj left bah after I did all this resinstalling ;x Ah well
<G226> Does anyone else know how to possibly fix the blackscreen suspend issue?
<omnipotentduo> i am having a crash when i log in and kwallet starts from a plasmoid and causes plasma to crash how do i revert back to my original KDE desktop with no plasmoids
<b14ck> anyone know how i can configure my system so that when i click on .torrent files they auto-open with ktorrent?
<omnipotentduo> right click, open with set your default to the command
<omnipotentduo> open with -> set your default program here
<darthanubis>  b14ck that is self explanatory
<darthanubis> omnipotentduo: that is only if he has a torrent saved to disk already
<darthanubis> he is asking if he clicks a LINK to a torrent from say FF, he wants ktorrent to be autoassociated with .torrents
<darthanubis> that is all Firefox
<omnipotentduo> got ya, sorry i was getting ahead of my self
<darthanubis> The firefox download dialog explains all that is need
<darthanubis> browse for application to open this file type for the futute
<darthanubis> future
<darthanubis> pll hate reading words
<quinton> hello.
<omnipotentduo> darthanubis: do you know where plasmoids are stored for start up/ what config file they are in to remove them?
<trevor_> im on a fresh install of kubuntu, and i am using packagekit and i have 4 blocked updates
<trevor_> why?
<quinton> me too :p
<quinton> Anyone here familiar with networking(namely, bridging)?
<trevor_> do you know why they are blocked?
<quinton> No clue. =/
<jam_> всем привет
<jam_> hi all
<jam_> hey
<jam_> any body?!
<omnipotentduo> not russian
<jam_> russian is not?! I'm from Russia)))
<omnipotentduo> i dont speak/read russian sorry
<jam_> fuck up)))
<jam_> cool
<jam_> )
<FloodBotK1> jam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jam_> ok)
<trevor_> ok, does anyone know how i could possibly unblock these updates
<omnipotentduo> what is the error your getting?
<trevor_> it just says 4 blocked updates in kpackagekit (which i hate btw)
<omnipotentduo> open konsole sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<k5blazer99> anyone running virtualbox for their kubuntu install?
<omnipotentduo> unless you need to do a dist upgrade then its another issue
<Dragnslcr> trevor__- "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will install the blocked updates
<keyser_soze> any suggestion on how to fix "eeepc-acpi-scripts: Depends: acpi-support-base but it is not installable" error when doing "sudo apt-get install eeepc-acpi-scripts" on a clean kubuntu jaunty install?
<keyser_soze> never seen this channel so quiet...
<trevor_> i am using the hardware drivers option to try and install my ati/amd propreitary FGLRX graphics driver card and i hit activate and nothign happens
<darthanubis> you have to wait a few minutes
<darthanubis> it'll happen
<trevor_> no not like that
<trevor_> ive done it a ton of times in gnome, this the button clicks, and nothing happens
<trevor_> for
<trevor_> 30 minutes or so
<LordVorp> ok so I think I got a european laptop ? anyway the keys are in weird places so I was gonna try UK or Germany (cuz there's a German connection here) but... where can I change that?
<LordVorp> (after choosing a US keyboard)
<LordVorp> I *just* installed so if I have to reinstall to change it won't hurt my feelings
<LordVorp> am I visible?
<LordVorp> ok so I think I got a european laptop ? anyway the keys are in weird places so I was gonna try UK or Germany (cuz there's a German connection here) but... where can I change that?
<high-rez> damned 4.3 is just beautiful
<b14ck> can someone tell me how to change my default browser to firefox? right now it is konqueror
<Captain_Haddock> LordVorp: system settings / regional
<faruk> how can i use my headset , my ubuntu doesn't recognize it so i couldn't use it
<Guest34144> hi all. is mac os x a linux os?? or am i confused?
<Captain_Haddock> faruk: it's probably your soundcard that is the problem.. if you have speakers, test with them first. Make sure that the volume etc. is all the way up. Check system->multimedia as well.
<Captain_Haddock> Also see if jockey (K-menu -> hardware drivers) does not have any restricted drivers for your hardware.
<vishal> hi, my touchpad is not working please see the output for xinput list at http://pastebin.com/m1a3215
<vishal> please advice wht should i do ?
<OmniUni> hi vishal, what kind of laptop do you have?
<vishal> I am having a axioo ml 058 series
<OmniUni> oh, interesting.
<vishal> Linux vishal-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<vishal> yes
<vishal> not so popular
<vishal> but a very good laptop and a very good price
<OmniUni> exactly which kubuntu version is installed?
<OmniUni> 2.6.28.... that should be 9.04?
<vishal> yes
<vishal> i think I just downloaded it yesterday
<OmniUni> did the touchpad work off of the live CD?
<vishal> no
<vishal> it did not
<faruk> is there anybody that may help me?
<faruk> my headset doesn't work on Ubuntu 9.0.4 environment
<OmniUni> faruk: perhaps, what's going on?
<vishal> infact I tried ubuntu, fedora, suse linux and all of them did not work with my touchpad
<faruk> but works on xp professional
<OmniUni> vishal: do you have a mouse you can use at the moment?
<vishal> yes
<vishal> I am using a usb external mouse
<OmniUni> can you please open a command line (konsole) and run "sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk"
<OmniUni> faruk: what kind of headset is it?
<faruk> like mp3 player headset,
<vishal> ok
<OmniUni> faruk: please open konsole, and run the command "lspci" and link me to the output on http://pastebin.ca
<vishal> I  finished to install sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<vishal> now what sud I do ?
<OmniUni> run the command, it should open a utility to browse your hardware
<vishal> :) wht wud the command be lshw-gtk ?
<OmniUni> yep :)
<faruk> OmniUni: here http://pastebin.ca/1504064
<vishal> product: M636/A737 platform
<vishal> vendor: AXI00
<vishal> version: 1.4.08-9
<vishal> serial: 20060927
<vishal> width: 32 bits
<vishal> capabilities:
<FloodBotK1> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faruk> codec output
<faruk> Realtek ALC861-VD
<faruk> LSI ID 1040
<vishal> http://pastebin.com/m7453b735
<OmniUni> faruk: what kind of connector does it use to connect to the computer?
<OmniUni> vishal: do you know off hand what brand the touchpad is?
<vishal> yes Elantech
<faruk> a jack, like inside the mp3 player
<OmniUni> faruk: open kmix, click settings=>configure channels
<OmniUni> and make sure that they are all being displayed
<OmniUni> then examine them to see if your headphone or auxiliary channel is muted
<OmniUni> you have the same sound card I do, it should work just fine
<vishal> Elantech
<vishal> OmniUni - Elantech
<OmniUni> vishal: please run the command lsmod and link me to the results
<vishal> OmniUni http://pastebin.com/d2b4d271a
<OmniUni> vishal: please check that xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed
<faruk> There is a sound like "tık tık tık tık" now when i display and open all
<vishal> OmniUni how do I do that ? sorry I am new
<faruk> and also headsed doesn't work again
<OmniUni> vishal: no problem give me one moment
<OmniUni> faruk: can you take a screen shot of the kmix window and link me to it via, say, http://imagebin.ca/
<OmniUni> vishal: from the konsole, please enter the command "sudo apt-get install adept"
<OmniUni> vishal: this will install a program called adept manager which you will be able to find in your menu
<vishal> OmniUni: ok
<OmniUni> vishal: open this up, and click the binoculars labeled "search" type "synaptics" in the box, and you should see a little green square next to the package I mentioned earlier
<OmniUni> faruk: ksnapshot is a program that will let you take a screen shot
<faruk> the picture is
<faruk> http://imagebin.ca/view/mKt6fWd.html
<faruk> don't worry, i know a little about linux:-D, i only have some problems with my hardware
<vishal> OmniUni: it says touchpad: not installed configuration tool for Synaptics  touchpad driver of X server  should I install this ?
<OmniUni> vishal: where does it say this?
<vishal> in adpet after I did the search for Synaptics using the binocular labeled search
<OmniUni> faruk: how is it not working exactly? you can't hear sound out of it? what are you trying to play to test the sound?
<OmniUni> ah, can you please try from adept *manager* ? it's a slightly different program
<vishal> I see wht wht the command line be to install that ?
<OmniUni> it is installed, it is in your menu
<OmniUni> vishal: type "adept" in the little top box, and you should see two entries, one for adept installer, and one for manager
<faruk> my speakers work correctly and perfectly, but when i plug in my headset,sound doesn't go to the headset and speakers are beig mute
<faruk> i m playing an mp3 song now
<vishal> yes it has a green box on xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<OmniUni> to faruk and vishal, one moment please
<faruk> ok
<vishal> ok
<OmniUni> faruk: apparently, you have a slightly different sound card than I do; where mine is an ATI IXP, yours is an ATI SB (intel) sound card. Check the ubuntu forum here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845 and see if you need specific options. i've seen this work before on very similar cards
<OmniUni> vishal: now back to you...
<vishal> OmniUni: yes, I have it installed
<vishal> OmniUni: yes it has a green box on xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<OmniUni> vishal: in the same way, check to see if xserver-xorg-input-evdev is installed
<OmniUni> vishal: can you link me to the output of "dmesg | grep input"?
<vishal> OmniUni: what should I write in the search box ?
<vishal> OmniUni: http://pastebin.com/d4d45bdb1
<vishal> OmniUni: xserver-xorg-input-evdev is not showing up in Adept
<vishal> OmniUni: xserver-xorg-input-evdev is installed I searched for xserver-xorg-input-evdev and found it
<OmniUni> vishal: one moment
<vishal> ok
<OmniUni> vishal: please try running this from the command line " sudo modprobe -r psmouse;sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps"
<vishal> OmniUni: I did it and nothing happened I had found the same code on the ubuntu forum and it did not work for me
<vishal> :)
<OmniUni> vishal: darn :) i'm not quite done trying yet, though!
<vishal> heheheh good :)
<OmniUni> vishal: i'm a bit concerned because what I'm looking for is something like "[   12.352627] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8" but I don't see any input indicating your touch pad
<vishal> yes it does not show it
<vishal> pls  visit http://arjan.opmeer.net/elantech/
<vishal> do u think this page is worth following ?
<OmniUni> vishal: have you tried booting off of the Ubuntu Karmic beta live CD?
<vishal> no
<vishal> shud I do that ?
<OmniUni> vishal: do you see anything when you run "dmesg | grep elantech" from the command line?
<vishal> no nothing
<OmniUni> vishal: that patch is already in the kernel you have, so there should be no need to follow the directions
<vishal> i thought so
<OmniUni> vishal: if you can, try downloading the Ubuntu Karmic beta live CD, and see if it recognizes the touchpad
<OmniUni> I have to say, this is one of the more odd problems i've come across
<vishal> ok, may I have the link I can't seem to find it is it  "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/karmic/"
<vishal> but how do I get an iso form the site I can't find it
<OmniUni> vishal: not quite, rather: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-June/000578.html
<vishal> I am sorry I got to go now
<vishal> omniUni: thank you very much
<vishal> for your support
<vishal> bye
<OmniUni> bye!
<ibrar> I have download 9.04(ubuntu) kernel and compile it Using this command
<ibrar> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<ibrar> It works fine
<ibrar> After this I have do some changes in route.c and recompile it; It does not compile my route.c file
<ibrar> Any tip?
<ibrar> ??
<costantino> TEST QUESSEL
<raphink> that test failed it seems
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/o0ihxzx/firefoxkaputt.png < how do i get rid of the f*cking backshlash that firefox makes everytime i write a search in ""?
<Captain_Haddock> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ibrar> I am compiling kernel with this command
<ibrar> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<ibrar> it does not compile my changes
<ibrar> in route.c
<oobe> ibrar, where did you get our kernel source from
<oobe> are you patching the source or modifying route.c manually?
<ibrar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Reasons%20for%20NOT%20compiling%20a%20custom%20kernel
<ibrar> Yes I am modifying it manually
<oobe> you will have to refer to the documentation that suggest you modify it
<oobe> since ubuntu does not support such things
<ibrar> I am doing it my self
<ibrar> So How to tell it to compile my changes
<oobe> my next suggestion is to try getting latest stable source tree from kernel.org then building it using this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Alternate Build Method: The Old-Fashioned Debian Way
<oobe> what are you trying to achieve by modifying route.c
<eeos> has anyone tried ubuntu with buffalo terastations?
<ibrar> Actually I need ip route equalize patch which is no longer part of 2.6
<ibrar> It was part of 2.4 kernel
<oobe> but why
<oobe> eeos, i havent
<oobe> have you
<eeos> oobe: no, but I would like to buy one and we only use (k)ubuntu .... so I was wondering whether it would be a good idea
<eeos> oobe: compared to the other NAS they seem very fairly priced
<eeos> oobe: do you know of any ubuntu based alternative?
<oobe> *buntu will work on most systems
<oobe> the thing to look out for is the mother board chipset
<oobe> find out about a pc what mobo it uses and then what chips it uses for onboard sound lan etc.
<oobe> but mostly even with little research you should be ok now days
<oobe> u dont know anything about buffalo terastations are they a desktop pc
<oobe> oh there hard drive enclosures
<vishal> Hi I able to change the display resultuion from 1280x768 to 1024x768 but when I do it kubuntu and even ubuntu creates two blocks of black boxes on the right and left side
<eeos> oobe: no they are NAS
<oobe> oh u already said that i missed it sorry
<vishal> I want it to take up the whole screen and at the same time be of a resolution of 1024x768 as I am into web development and that is what resolution I need to make the sites in
<eeos> oobe: :D
<vishal> anyone ?
<eeos> vishal: I do not understand
<oobe> what video card are you using vishal
<eeos> vishal: it depends on your card and monitor
<oobe> i think he is saying he gets overscan when he changes his resolution
<oobe> or somthing like that
<vishal> oobe: I think its Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27A6]
<oobe> so thats onboard intel
<vishal> oobe: when I had open suse I could you use my full monitor in 1024x but in ubuntu it creates two black boxes on left and right side if I use 1024
<vishal> if I stick with 1280 I have no problem but I can't make my sites very easily in this resolution
<oobe> how are you changing the resolution
<vishal> yes onboard intel
<eeos> vishal: is it a laptop? is it a LCD? what is the native resolution?
<vishal> using the gui
<vishal> yes laptop
<vishal> native lcd
<oobe> use xorg.conf instead
<vishal> how do I do that ?
<oobe> that should solve ur problem
<oobe> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vishal> rite
<vishal> and what do I need to change in that ?
<oobe> there should already be some lines in there that specify the resolution
<vishal> nope there is no resolution
<vishal> mentioned
<vishal> oobe: http://pastebin.com/d6423b46 you can have a look
<theera> How can I used the webcam on Ubuntu 9.04 with Skype?
<bjarni> hello
<bjarni> im lost in the repository jungle
<bjarni> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<bjarni> is gone
<bjarni> if it ever was there
<qiyan> join #pardus
<vishal> oobe: wht do you think I should do ?
<oobe> vishal, try this http://pastebin.com/m2eea5103
<theera> Hello
<eeos> vishal: is that all you have in your xorg.conf? there is not resolution
<oobe> back up ur original first
<oobe> then restart x
<vishal> oobe: yup thats all in my file
<theera> Can we setup mail server on Kubuntu?
<theera> WHo can told me the step?
<oobe> obviously it is different otherwise i wouldnt of posted it
<eeos> vishal: use alt+E to restart the server ....
<oobe> its modified to use the 102.768 res
<vishal> I see
<vishal> give me a sec
<vishal> let me try it
<vishal> i did it but I  alt+E is not restart the x server
<vishal> :)
<vincent_> Hi. Does anyone know of a lightweight music player (only to play PLS streams)? I used to use XMMS on about 1.5 years ago but that version (which behaved correctly with multiple desktops and session management) got kicked out of the repositories...
<oobe> vishal, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<oobe> hehe
<oobe> tricked him
<eeos> oobe: I thin they have disable server restart, you have to reactivate ....
<oobe> i dont know what you mean but ctl alt backspace is disabled by default now so i told him to restart kdm
<vishal> oobe: my x server restarted and I got the resolution 1024x but I also have these two black boxes on the righ and left making my effective screen much smaller
<vishal> oobe: i think there is some additinal configuration which needs to be done to allow the xserver to use this space
<oobe> hmm so it still doesnt work when u change res using xorg.conf
<vishal> yup
<oobe> yes i agree but i dont know off hand
<oobe> good your chipset and resolution xorg
<vishal> oobe: let me try and google  it
<vincent_> In which package are the multimedia codecs?
<oobe> w32codecs
<vincent_> aptitude search w32 only shows mingw32
<oobe> u need to enable the medibuntu repo
<oobe> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free
<superkiwi> Hello. How do I install new windows decorations? The install script for the decoration is bugged, and I want to know where the window decorations are put for kwin in kubuntu.
<oobe> vincent_, echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<vincent_> oobe: Thank you! Updating now...
<AndrewMohawk> my 8.04 recently stopped auto mounting usb drives, how would i go about debugging this? I can mount fine from console, but id still prefer it to be automounted
<vincent_> Mmm.... MPlayer sill doesn't work, but I don't know whether it's MPlayer, the sound system or my crappy internet connection....
<AndrewMohawk> i get "this feature is only available with HAL" on the cdrom drives if that helps
<coppro> Is there a link for configuring input methods so as to get unicode key sequence input (like alt codes on windows)
<ibrar> While installing my usb modem I am getting error
<ibrar> FATAL: Module usbserial not found.
<ibrar> how to resolve the issue
<ibrar> I have 9.04 64 bit
<Guest45611> l
<beyondcr> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=Module+usbserial+not+found&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=MyO-rnw0Pu0
<beyondcr> real quick how do i turn off this system beep
<beyondcr> shit is loud and people are trying to sleep
<beyondcr> every time i backspace to fare it beeps
<jado> hi, sometimes i can't browse anymore even though i'm still connected; it seems that the DNS is not functionnal since i can't ping www.google.com; does someone have an idea?
<bazhang> jado, you can use irc but not www?
<jado> bazhang: yes that's it; all works correctly but sometimes the DNS stops and i can't browse anymore (i can't ping www.google.com but i think i can ping the ip address); however i've just rebooted my modem so now everything will work until an hour or so
<bazhang> jado, that is odd; I have to that on occasion but every hour seems like an issue with either your settings or ISP-level
<jado> bazhang: well it's a new 'box' so the problem seems to come from there; but it's not precisely every hour, it's just often
<bazhang> !botclone
<gaurav> any 1 for help?
<bazhang> gaurav, please ask a question; if someone knows they will answer
<gaurav> how to install ubuntu pacages frm debian bootable?
<bazhang> gaurav, you don't
<gaurav> why?
<gaurav> how?
<bazhang> gaurav, what packages
<artur__> privet
<bazhang> artur__, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<gaurav> the fish, where can i get ubuntu pckg on cd?
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu DVD may contain ebought packages
<gaurav> i have debian xd
<gaurav> will tht wrk?
<EagleScreen> Debian has all its packages in various DVDs
<bazhang> gaurav, your question doesn't really make sense; there are no ubuntu packages on Debian CD/DVD
<bazhang> gaurav, so no it won't work
<EagleScreen> gaurav: do you have Ubuntu isntalled but Debian DVD?
<gaurav__> bazhang, are u dere??
<bazhang> gaurav yes
<bazhang> whoops
<Zoran> dobar dan
<oobe> whois dobar dan
<Zoran> bilo bi dobro kad bi me neko jos i razumeo
<Zoran> dobar dan=good day
<bazhang> Zorael, pl? ru?
<bazhang> whoops sorry Zorael
<bazhang> Zoran, pl?
<meho_r> Zoran, da, da, neki te razumiju ;)
<Zoran> oo vidi ti to
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pici> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Zoran> el i ti imas ovaj kubuntu
<meho_r> Zoran, mene pitaš?
<meho_r> :)
<Pici> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Zoran> pa jedino me ti razumes ovde
<oobe> !en
<oobe> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meho_r> hajd' na ubuntu-rs kanal, da ne gnjavimo ljude ovdje :)
<oobe> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<oobe> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<oobe> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<oobe> !us
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us
<oobe> yea its a small country
<oobe> irrelevent really
<Zoran> ma ovde sam prvi put
<Zoran> cek malo da se snadjem
<meho_r> Zoran, samo kucaš /join #ubuntu-rs
<meho_r> Zoran, inače, ovdje je samo za engleski :)
<beyondcr> quick question
<beyondcr> would there be a problem doing sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<EagleScreen> no problem with it
<compilerwriter> folks I installed Jaunty via wubi on an amd64 machine.  The display was working quite nicely until I did a bunch of updates and now the best resolution I can get is 800X600  I tried getting into the display settings and that did not help.  Does someone have an idea what I need to do to fix this?
<beyondcr> k cause some one said it would lock me out of kde
<beyondcr> but anyways im tired
<bazhang> beyondcr, kdesudo for graphical apps
<beyondcr> compilerwriter go to kmanager and install envy-ng make enable the prroper driver and restart .... you might want to back up your xconfig file to be safe
<beyondcr> i just want to get this annoying system beep off my system
<beyondcr> and everything i try is not going my way
<compilerwriter> ok beyondcr will give it a shot.
<compilerwriter> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<compilerwriter> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<giacomo> Salve! Scusate la domanda idiota, ma dove diavolo posso andare su Jaunty per vedere come sono le partizioni sul computer, quanto spazio c'è libero nelle unità ecc. (una volta c'era sysinfo su konqueror)
<beyondcr> ?
<giacomo> devo reinstallare
<giacomo> non so se /home è una partizione a parte e quale
<giacomo> ecc.
<giacomo> sono le info che ci sono in... fstab? mtab? (niubbo eheh)
<compilerwriter> beyondcr: The video driver on that machine is not nvidia or ati as far as I can tell it is some sort of igp sv3/xxx sorry forgot what it said exactly
<compilerwriter> beyondcr: should I still install envy-ng?
<giacomo> ooops, thought it was an Italian channel, sorry for bothering!
<giacomo> :-)
<beyondcr> compilerwriter um  what is your system
<beyondcr> install envyng see what options it gives you what ever is green and checked go for it but make sure you backup you xconfig
<compilerwriter> It is a box built by computer renaisance that has nothing high end on it.  Just a single core amd 64.  It just did the damndest thing.  When I chose the console login it went to a console from kdm.  Then when I mistyped the password it went back to kdm with the right screen resolution.  I typed my password and now I have a screen that looks like kdm background and a pointer with the 800X600 resolution beyondcr
<compilerwriter> beyondcr: now I am totally confused.
<compilerwriter> beyondcr:  should i try envy-ng or envy-qt?
<compilerwriter> I will definately backup my xconfig before I do it.
<beyondcr> 1 sec let me check
<beyondcr> make sure you do the problem that you are having is what stoped me from using linux abunch of times before
<beyondcr> compilerwriter you do want the envyng-qt and it should install envy-core along with it
<beyondcr> it will install the proper video driver for you
<george__> keeper of the keys are you here
<dodod> hi all
<dodod> why i'm feeal alone in here
<george__> hello cruel world
<benja> salut
<compilerwriter> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<sysierius> YO it's link XD
<n0n4m3> hola
<n0n4m3> no oigo los videos de youtube
<n0n4m3> tengo kubuntu 9.04
<sysierius> hi all
<tsimpson> !es | n0n4m3
<ubottu> n0n4m3: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chris__> hi
<chris__> my usb 2.0 port is very slow (~3MB) and i havfe recognised that neither the ehci nor the uhci module is loaded. google tells me i should modprobe one of them. but they don't even exist in /lib/modules! why is that?
<shivek> I've configured ddclient, but my websites ip does not updates or it updates to my local ip (192. one) so my website becomes unavailable.
<noren> do we have any webcrawler in ubuntu/kubuntu
<jonathan__> join #ubuntu-de
<cuznt> there is no londer any "shortcut" to run a command? <alt+f2> seems to no longer work
<Mamarok> cuznt: killall krunner and restart it in a konsole tab
<cuznt> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.96-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb
<cuznt> any idea?
<BluesKaj> cuznt, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mamarok> cuznt: did that work?
<Mamarok> cuznt: if it didn't, you can override this with the following command: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.96-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb
<BimmeR> anybody here that uses a Logitech G9 mouse?
<Rosenrot> hi
<Rosenrot> german support here?
<Rosenrot> ok, then ill try it in english :>
<Rosenrot> it would be nice to oben a new tab in konqueror with a mouse wheel-klick
<Rosenrot> any idea?
<Rosenrot> *open
<tsimpson> there is german help in #kubuntu-de
<Rosenrot> ty ;)
<qiyan> join #pardus
<big---ben> hey guys. if i want to report a bug in kubuntu 8.10 alpha2 should i do so on launchpad.net?
<tsimpson> big---ben: yes
<big---ben> more exactly: running envyng -t return with a python error message
<qiyan> my ubuntu so slowly
<Pici> big---ben: 8.10 alpha 2? or 9.10?
<Pici> big---ben: Also, if 9.10, Karmic discussion/support should be sought in #ubuntu+1
<ubsafder> hello
<ubsafder> how can i see the app started by kde at logging i want to add nm-applet there
<b14ck> Can anyone tell me how to change the default browser to firefox?
<b14ck> Using konqueror is annoying =p
<Nightwalker-> open FireFox, edit --> preferences --> advanced --> general --> "check now" button under topic System Defaults
<b14ck> Nightwalker-: that doesn't seem to work
<b14ck> It never detects that it isn't the system default.
<Nightwalker-> open system settings, choose Default applications, section Web Browser
<navetz> how do I add www-data to my main user group?
<b14ck> ahh, that does it
<b14ck> thanks
<Nightwalker-> np
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<MacSlow> Can someone do me a favour compile and run this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2dc12525 and paste me the output here? Thanks in advance!
<MacSlow> or use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/227948
<anthony> how do i install internet explorer
<Guest79441> how do i install and set up internet explorer?
<Guest79441> how do i install internet explorer?
<BluesKaj> Guest79441, this is linux, noy MS windows , IE mihght run in wine , but I'm not sure
<BluesKaj> noy=not
<Guest79441> how do i install fire fox then?
<BluesKaj> with your package manager
<jonah1980> Can anyone please help, I have some usb problems. Conflicting IRQ addresses I think, I can't use my scanner and my printer is off and on, and my mouse also sometimes locks up... Please help, i'm running jaunty
<jonah1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/227992/
<anoneemouse> Hi... I have a question about ubuntu
<anoneemouse> maybe wrong channel
<BluesKaj> !ask | anoneemouse
<ubottu> anoneemouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Captain_Haddock> anoneemouse: there's also a #ubuntu , FYI
<anoneemouse> yes i was getting to that... if i install ubuntu will i ever have to axe the installation for a new one
<anoneemouse> say if a new version comes out
<ThomasZ> I see in my kde desktop some python app that checks the apt database.  Anyone know which package I can deinstall to get rid of it?
<anoneemouse> thanks Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> anoneemouse: the next version can be install via upgrades either via the Internet or using a CD
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, no you just keep updating & upgrading
<Captain_Haddock> ThomasZ: The system activity monitor or similar should tell you which apps are running at the moment
<Captain_Haddock> that will probably point you in the right direction
<anoneemouse> between major versions aswell? I dont want the same situation I have with windows and pcbsd
<Captain_Haddock> anoneemouse: yes.
<anoneemouse> its frustrating to have to download a huge ISO everytime a new major version comes
<anoneemouse> thats cool :)
<Captain_Haddock> anoneemouse: I personally find it more convenient to download the ISO as I have more than one installation and prefer to have the latest version available for new installs and to give away to friends etc.
<anoneemouse> can i get kubuntu on a usb drive?
<Captain_Haddock> I use the ISO as my upgrade source (and don't have to download stuff for the upgrade)
<anoneemouse> i have rather limited bandwidth(im in south africa)
<Captain_Haddock> anoneemouse: yes, there's a usb creator or something like that available (I haven't used it)
<Captain_Haddock> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<anoneemouse> so i have to use it wisely... PCBSD was nice but they made major upgrades every other month
<Captain_Haddock> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<anoneemouse> I see there is no USB installer on the kubuntu website :/
<Captain_Haddock> anoneemouse: I believe that you just roll your own using usb-creator
<Captain_Haddock> not sure though
<anoneemouse> can i install kubuntu using wubi?
<anoneemouse> my dvd rom pooped, so im looking for a flash drive install or some otehr alternative
<anoneemouse> one more question... where can I find out if a specific piece of hardware is supported
<anoneemouse> ?
<Dragnslcr> I've installed Kubuntu with wubi. Should work fine
<anoneemouse> any downside to that Dragnslcr?
<anoneemouse> Do I need a special version of wubi, on the website it wants me to download a single exe
<Dragnslcr> I believe you need both the wubi executable and an iso disc image
<anoneemouse> do i have to download the iso manually or does wubi do that too?
<anoneemouse> The wubi default installation size is 11gb
<anoneemouse> is that good enough?
<NamShub> good afternoon everyone
<anthony> i just downloaded a new theme for mu computer how do i install it?
<Guest97906> i just downloaded a new theme for my computer how do i install it?
<Guest97906> ?
<shamwari> .
<Guest97906> how do i install the them i just downloaded?
<Guest97906> any 1 here wanna help me??
<Captain_Haddock> Guest97906: Installation instructions should be within
<Captain_Haddock> Please get a proper nick
<anthony> hows that
<Captain_Haddock> you'll need to register it or choose a unique one
<shamwari> inställningar-utessende
<shamwari> sry
<shamwari> tools-aperance
<shamwari> maybe
<Captain_Haddock> shamwari: you're asking a question?
<Guest50473> captain haddock i read everything inside the them files there was no installation instructions
<shamwari> Captain_Haddock:  I made an atempt of answering one
<shamwari> its possibale at least in ubunto to go: system-tools-apparance
<shamwari> an thean aplaying the theam
<shamwari> sry for the spelling.
<Mamarok> Guest50473: where did you download that theme from? If it is for KDE4, you need to do this in the system settings
<Captain_Haddock> shamwari: roger :)
<Guest50473> i got it from gnome look
<shamwari> ^^
<migue> eo
<NamShub> is it possible to run okular inside firefox - instead of the awful adobe reader?
<mimmo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<migue> hii
<Mamarok> NamShub: this is planned for Karmic AFAIK
<afeijo> how can I configure my linux machines to use windows domain controler DHCP and DNS?
<epimeth> afeijo: DHCP will do that for you
<Guest68732> ok i have a GDM file theme and i have no clue how to install it??
<afeijo> epimeth: is that a cmd?
<epimeth> afeijo: no, if you configure your card to get its configuration from DHCP it will.  if you want to force it to reconnect you can run the command "sudo dhclient"
<afeijo> epimeth: the machines get ip, internet works, but it cant see the other machines by name, only thru IP. I need DHCP for that right?
<epimeth> afeijo: no, DHCP puts you on the network... it gives you an ip address, subnet, gatway, dns, etc etc
<afeijo> epimeth: so I need to configure the DNS?
<antman_> i have a question
<epimeth> afeijo: no, you need to configure samba
<afeijo> I use samba to share my machine files to the windows machines
<antman_> how do i install a theme that i downloaded
<epimeth> afeijo: wait, do you meen for browsing files or for viewing web pages?
<antman_> its a GMD file or somethin like that
<afeijo> epimeth: both, I need that my network can resolve names so it can access machines files or web pagse
<cuznt> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<afeijo> epimeth: I need that my machine get listed on a windows xp networks window
<afeijo> and that my machine will see any other machine (linux or windows) when I do i.e. ping machinename
<antman_> any 1 guna help me?
<epimeth> antman: you should probably ask in #ubuntu... we here at use KDM :-) but anyway... http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=ubuntu+install+GDM+theme&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1&fp=VEE02fthf5k
<epimeth> antman_: the world helps those who help themselves ;-)
<antman_> haha very funny XD
<antman_> ive been tryin for a while
<epimeth> antman_: the very first link there doesn't answer your question???
<antman_> sorry i have bad eyesight
<antman_> let me look for it
<epimeth> afeijo: well for browsing files you need to get to them through samba... in dolphin you type in "smb://DOMAINNAME/MACHINENAME" or just "smb:/" to browse all domains / workgroups
<afeijo> epimeth: what would be the proper term for me to search on google for my problem? English isnt my main lang
<afeijo> epimeth: the file sharing isnt the issue yet, if one machine cant see the other one by name (not resolving the IP) why would I need smb?
<epimeth> to ping or access web pages you need to set up the DNS server correctly....
<afeijo> where can I check my linux station dns configuration?
<epimeth> afeijo: in the command line, "ifconfig"
<epimeth> afeijo: its much like window's "ipconfig" only better :-)
<afeijo> epimeth: I have eth0, lo, vmnet1 and vmnet8. no dns mentioned
<epimeth> afeijo: those are your interfaces
<antman__> ok maybe im goin at this the wrong way
<antman__> how do i install a new login screen?
<epimeth> afeijo: sorry... forgot that dns doesn't appear there!  your dns gets written to /etc/resolve.conf
<epimeth> just view that file... from the command line it is "cat /etc/resolve.conf"  cat is short for "concatenate"  it outputs the contents of a file
<afeijo> epimeth: ok, that file have 2 lines that make sense, pointing to my windows server ip and my router
<epimeth> afeijo: so your linux box is set up correctly... the problem is with your DNS box
<afeijo> epimeth: the windows side?
<epimeth> afeijo: yup
<afeijo> epimeth: today if I add lines to hosts file, all works but that sux lol
<antman__> how do i install a new login screen??
<epimeth> afeijo: the reason that the other windows boxes resolve correctly is because they use WINS once they are on the domain
<epimeth> afeijo: *you* however, should be taking advantage of the "domain prefix", but you need to configure DNS to send it to you
<epimeth> antman_: I don't understand what you want to do?  do you want to theme your GDM or install a new display manager (the DM in GDM)
<epimeth> ?
<antman__> i just want a different login screen =]
<epimeth> antman_: the *background* of the login screen?  or the ENTIRE logion application?
<antman__> the hole thing
<epimeth> antman_: actually, let me rephrase... to what do you want to change it?  can you send me a link?
<antman__> one sec leme see if i can send it
<antman__> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=105908&file1=105908-1.gif&file2=&file3=&name=htGdm
<eduard> f
<epimeth> antman_: so that is a GDM theme... you don't wnat to change your display manager, just give it a new theme... there is a "2.0" version of that theme, btw
<antman__> ok but how do i install it?
<antman__> im still a little unfamilar
<antman__> with kubunu
<epimeth> antman_: the very first google search result I sent you explains it... in fact, the person who is asking there got his theme from exactly the same site you did... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89211
<antman__> yes but i canot find admin in the system file
<epimeth> antman__: system file?
<epimeth> grrr
<epimeth> antman__: wait! what do you mean kubuntu?!? you are asking about a GDM theme!  GDM is the GNOME display manger.  if you are using kubuntu then you have KDM installed!
<epimeth> antman__: I think we finally found your problem :-)
<antman__> lol
<antman__> sry lol
<epimeth> why are you looking for themes in gnome-look.org if you are using kde?
<antman__> how do i get themes for kdm
<antman__> my step dad told me to lol
<epimeth> antman__: dude... open your browser and type in "where do I find themes for kdm" into google
<antman__> ok
<epimeth> if that doesn't help I'll tell you that you can find them at www.kde-look.org
<epimeth> antman__: ^
<antman__> lol ok
<NamShub> Mamarok: thanks (sorry for the late reply too ;))
<Mamarok> NamShub: no problem :)
<artan_> :)
<lauric> hey!
<lauric> ><
<piotr__> hallo
<piotr__> ?
<lauric> I m noob on irc
<lauric> A boddy can help me?
<piotr__> me to :(
<BluesKaj> !ask | lauric
<ubottu> lauric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrJaxon> second that
<lauric> xD
<lauric> fr?
<lauric> or internationnal chat?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<piotr__> a może by tak w innym języku?
<lauric> tank you
<piotr__> czy ktoś jest może kto rozumie co ja tu wypisuje?
<lauric> i 'am going on chat fr^^
<BluesKaj> !pl | piotr__
<ubottu> piotr__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lontra> hi i have a wireless broadcom device that uses wl but kubuntu doesn't recognize it. what can i do?
<lontra> clicking activate in jockey-kde does nothing
<lontra> brb
<MrJaxon> anyone that uses centerim as terminal based msnclient?
<usuario__> Hola
<chris__> hi
<chris__> my plasma crashed and it did restart, but all the settings were set to default (first time). so i lost all my data (configs, notes etc.). why did it do that and is there way to retrieve the data?
<MrJaxon> Hmm, I upgraded from hardy to jaunty. After I already did that and had configged my OS I saw on the kubuntu forum that they didn't recommend that. I hope the system wont crash....
<alarm> hello, is there any known issue with the latest firefox update on kubuntu ?
<alarm> after upgrading the new firefox packages , firefox became really slow, eating a lot of cpu resources
<MrJaxon> hmm, that's really weird
<MrJaxon> I have the latest updates and my firefox is behaving normally
<alarm> well i noticed that straight after i installed the new packages
<alarm> i didnt add any plugins or something
<alarm> use the same things months now
<alarm> suddenly i see usage of 30-40% always
<alarm> flash movies play really slow
<Captain_Haddock> alarm: did you restart firefox?
<MrJaxon> damn that sucks man, sry I can't be of any help.
<alarm> Captain_Haddock,  of course, i did restart even the computer
<alarm> and its not that i enter any different websites
<MrJaxon> have you tested removing it and reinstalling?
<alarm> same as always, facebook , youtube
<alarm> i also removed cookings, temporary files , etc
<alarm> mm no thats something i did not try , let me do it
<Captain_Haddock> alarm: if you like, try installing the firefox-3.5 package .
<Captain_Haddock> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<alarm> well is it available ? at the moment i just install things that appear on my update list
<Captain_Haddock> it's a separate package, so you won't see an update for 3.0 at the moment... It'll become the official firefox for Karmic when it's released.
<alarm> so , i have to add an extra repo ?
<MrJaxon> if you remove it then reinstall from adept you should be able to see if there's any other package to chose from. Or you could dl it directly from mozilla maybe.
<alarm> ok i will purge that one, and install the new one for firefox website
<Captain_Haddock> alarm: probably not.. just type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Captain_Haddock> the two versions are able to coexist.
<alarm> Captain_Haddock,  something is weird with firefox-3.5
<alarm> look at this list please http://pastebin.com/m175db8b5
<alarm> why do all those packages need to be installed ? 150mb of libs ? dont get it
<alarm> any ideas ?
<MrJaxon> not a clue, sry..
<alarm> i dont get it why 3.5 needs all that stuff
<MrJaxon> nope, that's just weird man..
<Dragnslcr> I've been wondering that myself
<alarm> something is not ok with the dependencies for sure , this page claims something different http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/firefox-3.5
<alarm> that solves the problem alarm@rockpc:/usr/share/man$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 --no-install-recommends
<alarm>  
<alarm> but still :/
<ActionParsnip> alarm: it installed fine here
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  well i am not telling any lies, i am showing you apt-get install package list showed me to install
<alarm> it almost needs the gnome window manager to run ? somethings fishy
<ActionParsnip> alarm: it install ubuntu-branding which depends on a tonne of gnome stuff
<alarm> with no-install-recommends  i get just those 3 dependencies firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding xulrunner-1.9.1
<alarm> well dont want 150 tonnes of stuff just for a browser :)
<alarm> i'd better then just download the binary from the official website rather then installing the deb
<ActionParsnip> alarm: ive seen a lot of kde users do that
<alarm> could be, but still i find it a wrong tactic :) i dont blame you. but just because i need windows calculator doesnt mean i have to install the whole MS office suite
<nico183> I need help please
<alarm> nico183, is your house burning ? :)
<nico183> I have kubuntu 8.10 and the 2wire high speed box from at&t
<nico183> I went to download some drivers to put on another computer that has kubuntu so my wirless card would work
<nico183> after that I can not connect to the internet on my desktop nor will it find any connections
<nico183> any ideas on how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> nico183: is it wireless drivers?
<nico183> yes they were driver for a wirless card I planned on attaching to my kubuntu computer in the living room so I would have internet there as well as in the bedroom
<ActionParsnip> nico183: does: sudo iwlist scan    show APs?
<nico183> don't had not tried that hold on
<Alvinware> a
<MrJaxon> exit
<nico183> here is what it reads
<nico183> lo  interface doesn't support scanning
<nico183> eth0 interface doesn't support scanning
<nico183> pan0 interface doesn't support scanning
<Rhasta> a
<nico183> any ideas?
<Rhasta> how to be a channel operator?
<Rhasta> EAT SHIT PRICEY!
<alarm_> what is shiretoko (firefox ?) :o
<Pricey> Rhasta: Excuse me?
<nico183> hello any ideas on this?
<nico183> really need help
<ActionParsnip> nico183: ok then the driver is bad
<ActionParsnip> nico183: tru: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nico183> so what do I do to fix problem?
<ActionParsnip> nico183: sounds like you are using ndiswrapper
<nico183> my hubby wants to redo whole system with kubuntu cd
<nico183> nope like i said i only went and collected the drivers i required to install on other computer. was going to move to thumb drive to put on other computer
<nico183> in mean time lost internet connection and now can not get it back
<ActionParsnip> nico183: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C network
<nico183> *-network Disabled
<nico183> description: Ethernet interface
<ActionParsnip> nico183: i'd use a pastebin, saves people typinng your text away
<nico183> I can not because this is a different computer from the one with the problem
<nico183> this is my laptop and that is my desktop
<ActionParsnip> then typeit into a pastebin instead of in here
<Samm> ok
<Samm> How can I install KDE3 in a installation of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Samm: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<ActionParsnip> Samm: only add the lines for your release
<Samm> ActionParsnip: your in here too?
<ActionParsnip> Samm: sometimes
<Samm> ActionParsnip: well, I thought you told me to come here anyway? anyhow, thanks for the link.
<caio> oi
<maco> in top, how much memory is kontact using in the "RES" column for you folks?
<AlexZion> hi everyone ....
<AlexZion> someone can help me to setting up the audio system in mumble ?
<nico045> need help getting my network to where is doesn't read disabled in sudo
<nico045> please help
<quassel208> buy Windows
<Tecmi> :D
<Tecmi> haha
<quassel208> Think kubuntu lot many users with 9.04
<nico045> this isn't funny. i need to access my e-mails
<maco> nico045: disabled in sudo?
<maco> quassel208: be helpful for be quiet
<maco> s/for/or/
<maco> nico045: where is it saying disabled?
<nico045> yes, when i ran sudo lshw -c network it came back saying my network was disabled. so how do i enable it?
<maco> nico045: ah lshw. are you looking for wireless or wired?
<quassel208> I am helpfull, just check lauchpad and kde bugs, exspeccialy lauchpad doesnt fix anything, they just label every 6 month there distro stable even when its not, crashes, freezes, overloading, and thats called stable, now wonder people are afraid
<maco> quassel208: we try to get things stable by release time. if people would rather whine than help us fix things, we can't do anything about it, now can we?
<nico045> here is the thing. I own the 2wired modem sent by at&t to me that has the ability to be wired and a wireless for my laptop. the computer i am having problems with is wired to the modem and i am attempting to fix it by being on here via the wireless. lol
<quassel208> Funny thing is 9.10 is evening more stable then what kubuntu calls stable
<maco> quassel208: triage bugs, submit patches, etc. we will welcome the help.
<maco> nico045: ah ok. and this is using ethernet right? not dialup?
<nico045> yes
<maco> nico045: ok. if you run "ifconfig" does it say anything about eth0?
<quassel208> maco, I bugged all problems, and since 8.04 I came to conclusion they dont care, they just let it be for 6 months and then mabye its fixed in next release, which makes me end up running 9.10, which is more stable in use
<maco> quassel208: how many people are employed to work on kubuntu?
<maco> any guesses?
<nico045> no
<quassel208> like I know, why not just backport if they fix it in 9.10, thats what I not got
<quassel208> 5
<maco> 1
<quassel208> people?
<maco> yes
<maco> 1 person
<quassel208> 1?
<maco> everybody else does this in their free time after work or school
<maco> as far as i'm aware, yes, jon is the only person paid to work on kubuntu
<quassel208> u mean 1 persons gets paid
<maco> there are a couple people--not programmers--working on coming up with ideas for interface stuff in the design team who know about kde, but as far as developers...?
<maco> nico045: can you try "ifconfig eth0 up"?
<quassel208> as far as I know, ubuntu doesnt do much there self, they just adopt and take all the credit
<maco> quassel208: now, you can either continue telling those of us who do this in whatever time remains after work, school, and homework, that we are useless, or you can help us
<nico045> permission denied
<maco> nico045: sudo ifconfig eth0 up, in that case
<quassel208> maco sometimes when I am mood I help, but none off the bugs I bugged are getting worked on, so just let it do the people who know it so good
<maco> bugs you bugged?
<maco> bugs you reported you mean?
<quassel208> yes I do
<nico045> when i enter it in it just comes around to the nico line again
<maco> we've got a ton of bug reports. how about helping fix the bugs?
<quassel208> english is not my native laugange
<maco> nico045: ok, if you "ifconfig" after doing that, does eth0 show?
<nico045> yes
<quassel208> maco I have a life, as boring that seems, I am not going fix, I try use kubuntu for daily use
<maco> quassel208: guess what? i have a life too.
<maco> we all have lives
<quassel208> found some bugs today, but okay solved by freezing the grub package
<quassel208> hopefully solved
<maco> nico045: ok if you run "sudo dhclient eth0" what happens? (dont paste here, paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<nico045> i am being subjected to learning this because of my spouse's disabilities and kubuntu is the most user friendly for him
<maco> nico045: im not sure why it was down to begin with, but once it's up, it should be usable
<quassel208> or else I end up reinstalling again, did today 3 times, I just feel forced using the expermintel version, because the graphic problems are fixed in 9.10
<nceterval> Hello, opera 10.00.4502 (qt4) is not working for me after an ugrade of Kubuntu.  Can anyone help me figure out why?  Here is an strace: http://pastebin.ca/1504948
<maco> quassel208: 9.04's intel graphics issues were problems with X, period. yes, 9.10 is beautiful for that
<quassel208> and yes they are already fixed in 9.10, because I can feel it that its fixed
<sava> hi does anybody know why keyboard layouts are limited to 4 only?
<maco> nico045: does your wired show up in the network manager plasmoid now?
<sava> it used to be unlimited in kde 3.x
<quassel208> normally I would have freezes or graphics effects slowing down, now not, but problem I had today was in grub, it said it didnt find floppy or what
<neversfelde> quassel208: Seems to be a gerneral discussion, which belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<quassel208> so that meant reinstall and lock grub from upgrading
<neversfelde> s/gerneral/general
<quassel208> jawholl die furher
<neversfelde> ?
<maco> neversfelde: that would be childishly calling us nazis
<nico045> http://paste.ubuntu.com/228647/
<nico045> here is what it says
<nico045> should i try rebooting?
<maco> nico045: shouldnt need to
<maco> nico045: ah its fine. your wired is connected now
<maco> nico045: do you see a thing in the panel that looks like a plug? if you click that, it should let you configure your network from now on
<nico045> thank you so much for all your help
<nico045> it is working perfectly. just one more question
<maco> mmhmm?
<nico045> we use to have an icon that was a green globe when connected will i get that back or will i have to guess at my connection?
<Okay> when I open my trash, the empty button is white-out. Any suggestions?
<maco> nico045: are you used to knetworkmanager or the plasmoid?
<nico045> i think it is knetworkmanager. i know we have kubuntu 8.10
<maco> nico045: ah ok. then it wouldnt be a plug. sorry im used to the 9.04 way.  check to see if knetworkmanager is running "ps -ef | grep network"
<cor> dolphin. split pane button always highlight the wrong (active) side. insane. how to fix?
<nico045> 6006 5585 0 18:54 pts/1     00:00:00 grep network
<nico045> that is waht is says
<maco> ok well just hit alt+f2 and type "knetworkmanager" then hit enter
<nico045> nothing comes up
<cor> assuming that's still your hotkey combo for the run command
<nico045> fo i need the quotes?
<maco> no leave off the quotes
<maco> er yeah i did assume that
<maco> alright open that menu withthe K on it
<maco> type knetworkmanager in the search box
<nico045> ok still nothing
<maco> maybe its not installed...
<maco> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<nico045> it want to search the web for it but nothing for the system
<Okay> when I open my trash, the empty button is white-out. Any suggestions?
<maco> nico045: sounds like not installed then
<nico045> running install now
<nico045> my hubby driving me nuts. he lost all add remove packages in adept how can i get it to search for them again?
#kubuntu 2009-07-24
<nico045> sry
<nico045> hate being a bother
<maco> nico045: is this a re-install?
<maco> nico045: like, did you guys just reinstall kubuntu today and now trying to set it back up?
<nico045> never mind. once kmanager wored all came back. thank you so much and i hope you have a wonderful evening
<maco> nico045: no problem. have a good night. and if youd like, you're welcome to visit #ubuntu-women as well (i realize i'm assuming that you're a straight couple, pardon if this is not the case, but same sex marriage is still illegal in most places around here)
<nico045> u right and thanks! night!
<BellinXFelon> i keep getting an error message saying The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork! when i try to add or remove programs
<Zorael> !jp | Zorael
<ubottu> Zorael, please see my private message
<Dragnslcr> BellinXFelon- it should be safe to ignore that
<maco> BellinXFelon: thats just packagekit being buggy. know how to use apt-get?
<BellinXFelon> maco: its me your talking to me on the kopete
<maco> oh
<maco> i was just thinking "wow, two people asking that right now?"
<silentContender> I'm having trouble with Amarok 2.1.1  It keeps resetting my iPod after transfers.  How do I fix that?
<plagueboi> if i want to install Compiz, i just type "sudo aptitude install Compiz" right? or is it named someting else?
<Dragnslcr> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dragnslcr> Keep in mind that KDE4 has its own compositing, though, and compiz doesn't always get along with KDE
<tekstacy> 'lo all.
<tekstacy> How do I find out what version of Kubuntu I am using? And what kernel version?
<dbc254> running konqueror as web browser. When a url is encountered in email. Konqueror looks for file i.e./var/etc.  what do I have misconfigured?
<Dragnslcr> tekstacy- from Konsole, "lsb_release -a" will show you the Ubuntu version
<dbc254> shouldn't a link go straight to the web instead of searching for a file??
<tekstacy> Dragnslcr, thanks
<Dragnslcr> tekstacy- "uname -a" will show you the kernel version
<tekstacy> Dragnslcr, thanks again.   I put Kubuntu 6.06 on here, way back, and forgot what I upgraded to.
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Probably not even worth upgrading from there, be easier to just do a clean install
<tekstacy> Well, yeah, I'm just lazy I guess.
<veck> what does kttsd failed mean ?
<Dragnslcr> I think a clean install would be the lazy way
<tekstacy> Dragnslcr, does "lsb_release -a" work with any distro?
<Dragnslcr> veck- I assume it has something to do with text-to-speech
<tekstacy> Yeah, it would be, but I never backed anything up.
<veck> Dragnslcr: how can i diagnose and remove pkg?
<Dragnslcr> tekstacy- I think so, but don't quote me on it. LSB is Linux Standard Base, so I would expect any major distro to have it
<tekstacy> Cool.
<veck> Dragnslcr: you are correct though I am legally blind and tried to install something to read for me
<Dragnslcr> veck- I haven't used it, so I can't really help much. I just know what TTS stands for
<veck> Dragnslcr: thnx allot i should be able to track it down from here
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<veck> hOW CAN i FIND THE PACKAGE THAT IS COUSING A kttsd ERROR ON MY PC?
<Fanfare> veck one sec
<Fanfare> veck: what kind of error?
<veck> Sry I am legallyblind and cannot see my screen so well so plz bear with me
<Fanfare> veck: no problem
<veck> Fanfare: text to speach
<Fanfare> veck: is kttsd installed?
<veck> Fanfare: well I tried to type that into synaptic but noyhing comes up
<veck> Fanfare: also checked installed programs from synaptic but nothing
<lordars> hola
<veck> ola
<Fanfare> veck: can u see a plain shell? try          sudo apt-get install kttsd
<lordars> este irc es en español
<lordars> ??
<Fanfare> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lordars> y si no se ingles?
<lordars> help
<lordars> i no speak inglis
<Fanfare> veck: did sudo apt-get install kttsd work?
<veck> Fanfare: 1 sec
<Dragnslcr> !es | lordars
<ubottu> lordars: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<veck> Fanfare: http://pastebin.com/m96e2218
<Fanfare> veck: btw. what language do u need it to talk?
<veck> Fanfare: english
<lordars> tanks
<veck> Fanfare: AS of A florida
<Fanfare> veck: try                     sudo apt-get update                   , followed by                       sudo apt-get upgrade
<veck> Fanfare: dang I cannot type to sve my life
<Fanfare> veck: ok, english should be ok, i have kttsd talking in german...
<veck> Fanfare: running the latest version of kubuntu karmic
<veck> Fanfare: ok updated and upgraded
<veck> Fanfare: now i guesss i just wait to see if itfixes the error that keeps popping up
<Fanfare> now, lets see if we've got the right version of     kdebase-runtime     which must be  >= 4:4.2.98
<Fanfare> veck: check version with      dpkg-query -l kdebase-runtime
<Fanfare> veck: i have jaunty so my versions are lower... 4.2.96
<veck> Fanfare: http://pastebin.com/m69b5d2af
<veck> Fanfare: yeah I like to see all the newest stuff
<veck> Fanfare: lol thats funny since I cannot see!
<Fanfare> veck: that now looks good to me ... try again            sudo apt-get install kttsd
<veck> Fanfare: ok its installing any tips to using it?
<veck> Fanfare: do i have to turn it on or what?
<el> Hi, I can't seem to get my wlan to work in any debian-based distribution. I tried Debian Squeeze, Debian Sid and now the latest Kubuntu Karmic.
<Fanfare> veck: kttsd is only a tts wrapper, so u need a tts system working! kttsd has a good manual follow instrucktions there!
<el> The card is powered by ath9k driver and I can't get it to connect no matter if I try to use the Network Management from the taskbar or if I write my own /etc/network/interfaces
<Fanfare> veck also check out www.simon-listens.org to control your pc with speech
<BluesKaj> el, maybe wicd network manger will work for you
<BluesKaj> maerr nager
<BluesKaj> <--getting tired
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<veck> thnx for all the help Love my LINUX!
<PLANETARY> ok my turn
<Fanfare> veck: love to help! Have fun!
<veck> OPEN SOURCE FOR EVERYONE
<el_> Whoa. I did't even need wicd.
<PLANETARY> how do i get electricsheep to work. it doesnt chow up in xscreensaver.
<el_>  But trying to install wicd removed network-manager. And now it works
<el_> Yay ;)
<Fanfare> veckdid u find info to install a tts-system in kttsd manual?
<el_> Thanks for the awesome tip BluesKaj.
<el_> I've been trying to solve this all day, ... and the solution was so simple ;)
<PLANETARY> this is a thread i made
<PLANETARY> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211751
<PLANETARY> so electricspeep in kubuntu with xscreensaver
<BluesKaj> el_, you are welcome , glad you were able to solve your problem :)
<afeijo> I have kernel 2.6.28.13, but uname -r returns .11 old one, why? how to fix it?
<Fanfare> afeijo: dpkg-query -l *2.6.28* sure u have all u need?
<afeijo> Fanfare: what do I need to look into that command result?
<Fanfare> afeijo: linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-generic
<Fanfare> and have grub boot into that one, not any previous
<afeijo> Fanfare: dpkg returned 4 lines pointing to 2.6.28-13.45, 3 have the words you mentioned
<afeijo> I will locate grup file
<afeijo> damn, grub is pointing to .11 not .13
<afeijo> I have to edit it? I dont like to mess with grub :)
<login_> oi
<Fanfare> afeijo: hm, each kernelupdate should automagicaly update grub config, so if u never changed grub then that should not be the problem...
<afeijo> Fanfare: how to force the kernel update?
<Fanfare> afeijo: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fanfare> last one upgrades also kernels
<afeijo> 0 packages :(
<afeijo> what about sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xx-yy-generic
<starcraftman> quick question, is there a means to get the functionality in KDE so that when I drag window to edge of a screen it moves to adjacent virtual desktop? I had this in GNOME and haven't been able to locate it in the desktop effects or window behaviour menu.
<b14ck> can anyone tell me how to install man pages for c commands? man fseek has no entry, as does man fopen, etc.
<Dragnslcr> afeijo- take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<afeijo> I try that one, it says I already have 28.13
<afeijo> Dragnslcr: I did
<afeijo> Dragnslcr: no mention to 28.13 there
<afeijo> and if I apt-get remove 28.13 and install again?
<Fanfare> afeijo: but leave the running kernel :-)
<Dragnslcr> It's not that hard to add the option
<Dragnslcr> Basically just copy/paste a previous one
<Fanfare> afeijo: is 28.13 in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<afeijo> Fanfare: no, it is now I added
<afeijo> time to reboot... wish me luck
<Fanfare> update-grub ...
<Fanfare> afeijo: good luck
<afeijo> update-grub? runing
<afeijo> cool
<Fanfare> as sudo i guess    sudo update-grub   that should update grub config to latest installed kernel... i think...
<afeijo> it did changed some stuff :)
<Fanfare> ok... sounds good? does it look good?
<afeijo> it does, said that the new kernel was found
<biagidp> I just did apt-get upgrade in kubuntu 9.04 and sound stopped working, anyone know what's going on?
<afeijo> it gave an error about /dev/sda8, I dont have that partition anymore, but I cant find sda8 on the menu.lst, funny
<afeijo> brb
<Fanfare> afeijo: gues thats somewhere in a map or device file in /boot/ dir
<afeijo> it worked! thanks guys
<Fanfare> afeijo: welcome to new kernel?
<afeijo> yep
<afeijo> now vbox is running
<afeijo> oops, time to note those tips in my tips file :)
<plagueboi> does any1 know the name of the swedish ubuntu channel?
<PLANETARY> ok so does anyone know why when i watch a video file on any player reguardless of view size it goes black. I have compiz on and and my menu open effect goes up to a black screen after a minute of watching. if i move the mouse it goes back to teh show. Its not my screensaver
<Fanfare> !<countrycode>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about countrycode>
<Fanfare> !sw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: i ahd the same trubble awile back. but it went good after i had installed codecs and my new drivers.
<maco> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<plagueboi> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<starcraftman> So, anyone on know answer to my KDE dragging windows across screen edges to other desktops question?
<Fanfare> starcraftman: could u requestion?
<PLANETARY> plagueboi: what do you mean? I have teh kubuntu restricted extras and have my restricted drivers
<starcraftman> Fanfare: quick question, is there a means to get the functionality in KDE so that when I drag window to edge of a screen it moves to adjacent virtual desktop? I had this in GNOME and haven't been able to locate it in the desktop effects or window behaviour menu.
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Requestion isn't a word btw :p
<Fanfare> starcraftman: sry no native en :-)
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: ehm.. okey, well i didnt find a right away direction" to fix it. i jsut tryed to update everything about vlc/totem etc. and drivers and codec pacates. and after a reboot 1-2h later it worked.
<alinuxguy> hi.
<alinuxguy> ne1 know of a dbus kwallet bash howto anywhere? I cant find it on google.
<starcraftman> Fanfare: So no ideas? You know what I mean yes? It's very useful for just going one screen left or right with a window.
<Fanfare> starcraftman: i know i've seen it somewhen... It works here on my desktop, but cant find it again...
<Fanfare> starcraftman: still looking...
<Fanfare> starcraftman: what is adjacent?
<Fanfare> starcraftman: ok, got it...
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Adjacent means next to, basically I just want to be able to drag a window over the edge onto a different virtual desktop (I have 6).
<Fanfare> starcraftman: rightclick on a titlebar
<Fanfare> windowbehaviour
<Fanfare> starcraftman: select (4th) activation
<PLANETARY> ok did an update with the update manager and i will reboot to see if it helps
<Fanfare> starcraftman: select something like "automagicaly navigate to opposite side"
<starcraftman> Fanfare: When you say 4th activation, you mean tab on the left? That says focus. I see the "traverse windows on all desktop" checkbox but when clicked, it doesn't let me do the dragging across desktops. I just checked and it has to do with Alt + Tab selection, meaning it lets you either alt + tab by the desktop your on or all of them.
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Any other ideas?
<Fanfare> starcraftman: i'll do a screeny
<starcraftman> Fanfare: K
<PLANETARY> yay the update did it!
<Fanfare> !imageshag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imageshag
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PLANETARY> so now electricsheep, any takers?
<starcraftman> Fanfare:  Hmm, the image you put didn't work. The flood bot refused it.
<Fanfare> starcraftman: that wasnt me:-) i was just looking for a service ...
<Fanfare> starcraftman: here it is http://imagebin.org/56957
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Ya, I have that option enabled already, it doesn't seem to be one I want, still not able to drag across screens. At top of section, says window switching, I think mostly has to do with the alt + tab functionality.
<Fanfare> starcraftman: i tested. This option allowes me to move a window from one virt. desktop to the other...
<starcraftman> Fanfare:  Well that's peculiar!
<starcraftman> Fanfare: And you can just drag em left and right as you want?
<Fanfare> yes
<Fanfare> starcraftman: it works left/right, up/down, with and without compositioning
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Hmmm, that's puzzling, I just took off the compositing effects too and it still no work. That's really weird!
<starcraftman> Fanfare: You using standard 9.04 with KDE 4.2? I can't really think of any change that would stop me....
<starcraftman> Fanfare: I'll book up the live CD and see if that lets me do this.
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: did it work? :P
<Fanfare> starcraftman: i use kde 4.2.96 (kde 4.3 RC2) on jounty
<amp> hello
<starcraftman> hello, need a hand?
<omniuni> hi
<amp> i need a hand
<amp> u see i have linux mce but i cant make myth tv work
<eatThisAndDie> guys, is it normal that my xorg.conf is empty?
<eatThisAndDie> I'm on jaunty
<beyondcr> i think they tryed to make it as little as possiable if not compleatly remove it
<amp> thats a question can i like change from gutsy to jaunty or karmic
<beyondcr> if everything is working for you then yes  its fine
<starcraftman> Fanfare: I'm positive now you've some other option enabled to make your windows move from one to another. I just booted a clean CD and when I enabled the
<eatThisAndDie> well... it WORKS, but I just wanna make sure my graphic drivers are loaded right.
<starcraftman> Fanfare:  option still no luck. Must be something I'm missing.
<beyondcr> amp you can change to 9.10
<beyondcr> i think if you run update-manager -d you can find everything you need to update
<eatThisAndDie> kubuntu 8.10 on an older machine had better graphics than 9.04 on a new one. And I'm gettin really annoyed with the crappyness of it. Even without the effects.
<beyondcr> what graphics card do you have
<beyondcr> a ati or nvidia?
<amp> back sorry
<beyondcr> if you have a via then it is a little buggy
<eatThisAndDie> intel on a laptop
<amp> i have 9.04 but i dont know if i can run mce on it
<eatThisAndDie> compaq, and so was my older one.
<beyondcr> you can check in the repo to see if there is a driver update
<eatThisAndDie> my audio wasn't working til i manually added an intel module to modprobe.d/alsa.conf so i'm not so sure, maybe there's a problem with the graphics kernel module / driver
<amp> i have a athlon 64 4000+,512mb ddr2 geforce6100
<Dragnslcr> eatThisAndDie- there are known problems with the Intel drivers for 9.04
<eatThisAndDie> hah. ok.
<omniuni> Dragnslcr: they released an update, performance should be fine now
<beyondcr> amp is this what you are looking for http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-moovida-media-center-on-ubuntu-9.04
<amp> and an avermedia m150-d and a wintv-hvr1600
<eatThisAndDie> in the repos? I've been aptitude safe-upgrade'ing for a month now and I don't see one.
<amp> nope i have the mce kubuntu distro
<amp> i think its like 704
<eatThisAndDie> Dragnslcr: sorry for the silly question, but where do I get the updates?
<PLANETARY> yes it did work. videos play fine!
<Fanfare> starcraftman: argh:found
<beyondcr> sorry i never played with mce so i cant tell you
<Fanfare> starcraftman: systemsettings
<PLANETARY> plagueboi: it does work. videos play fine!
<amp> yeah it looks sweet but
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: great :)
<Fanfare> starcraftman: desktop / desktopcorners - lower part
<amp> i cant get live tv here on myth
<PLANETARY> thanks for teh tip!
<amp> i even made the blackbird driver and got video from the mplayer but nothing from myth it just goes black
<amp> anyways thanks for listening i needed to ehale befor i throw the pc out the window
<amp> : >
<beyondcr> lol
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Hmmm, can you provide screenshot on what exact option you mean on the screen edges window? I don't understand what you mean lower part...
<Fanfare> starcraftman: k
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Did set grid to a screen edge, that's nice and lets me drag windows to any on the grid. But a bit of a nuissance when just moving one window to desktop one space away.
<Fanfare> starcraftman: http://imagebin.org/56961
<Fanfare> got to go to bed, bb
<starcraftman> Fanfare: Well there's definitely a problem, you've 5 tabs on the left white pane, and I've only 4. I'm missing the one between "virtual/multiple desktops" and "screensave"
<starcraftman> k, night Fanfare. I think I'll post on the forums, maybe somoene can help me there.
<Fanfare> starcraftman: good luck...
<PLANETARY> so electricsheep, how can i make it work
<PLANETARY> it doesn't show up in xscreensaver
<plagueboi> how do i get the mounted volumes to not show up on my desktop?
<PLANETARY> like a widget
<PLANETARY> unlock widgets and click close maybe
<plagueboi> nah, i mean to never show up on my desktop.
<PLANETARY> i dont know. i dont have it
<plagueboi> if you put a usb men stick in and the mount image doesent start up on your desktop?
<PLANETARY> no ot only comes up in the divice plug in button
<PLANETARY> i have 9.04
<plagueboi> ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<darthanubis> PLANETARY: just remove the hotplug widget
<darthanubis> do people even read about the distro they install and use anymore?
<darthanubis> right click it and remove it
<PLANETARY> oh i like that thank i was talking to plagueboi
<darthanubis> PLANETARY: you were "talking" to the CHANNEL
<PLANETARY> oh ok
<darthanubis> until you privately message then you'll only be "talking" to whoever
<plagueboi> :P
<PLANETARY> oh i figured it out
<PLANETARY> ok so
<PLANETARY> my dolphin doesn't have a window boarder
<PLANETARY> when i open it its maximized and has not window boarer
<linuxlover> i am a photographer. i like to share my photo which can be used as wallpaper. may anybody please tell me, how to do that?
<darthanubis> linuxlover: read up on what you intend on doing. Soliting advice from IRC is not thebest method
<darthanubis> you can upload your photos ANYWHERE to share as wallpaper
<linuxlover> thank you darthanubis. i want to share it with the kde team, so that anybody can download the wallpaper. may you please help?
<darthanubis> may you please follow advice already given?
<darthanubis> One .5 google search for KDE wallpaper will have you where you need to be
<plagueboi> darthanubis: www.fuskbugg.se
<darthanubis> please don't ask for others to do what you can for yourself, it reeks of laziness
<darthanubis> kdelooks.org
<darthanubis> I guess that was asking too much
<PLANETARY> ok well my going to black screen is back onlyy it does it when watching youtube
<plagueboi> if you guys want to upload pics as wallpapers and stuff ez. http://fuskbugg.se/fuskbugg/?p=upload
<darthanubis> plagueboi: fail
<PLANETARY> so when i watch youtube my screen goes black if i dont move the mouse for a minute. whats up with that
<darthanubis> it's called screen saver sheesh
<PLANETARY> i thought i turned it off
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: turned what off?
<PLANETARY> xscreensaver and k screensaver
<PLANETARY> i have xscreensaver as default and have it disabled
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: k, cound be your flash player then
<PLANETARY> ok it does it always now. I only have this window open and it does it. though it doesnt do it when i watch a video file fullscreeen
<beyondcr> is there anything better then konqueror?
<plagueboi> beyondcr: beer? lol
<beyondcr> i mean that would take its place
<PLANETARY> i  like firefox  and dolphin as a file manager
<beyondcr> as a file manager
<plagueboi> i mean in general
<beyondcr> that is true but dont mix the both it could be dangerous
<PLANETARY> me? firefox for web and use dolphin as filemanager?
<beyondcr> im still geting use to linux been about a week off of windows and i dont think im going back
<PLANETARY> ok so i guess kscreensaver is still on somehow
<plagueboi> beyondcr: i know how you feel, love linux <3
<Captain_Haddock> beyondcr: Set up Konqueror as you like and save it as the default profile.. That should ease some of its default usability issues.
 * Captain_Haddock dislikes Dolphin muchly.
<DaskreeCH> Why?
<PLANETARY> ok so i reapplied kscreensaver to not start automatically. and the problem stopped. so how do i get it to not some back on?
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: remove it?
<PLANETARY> i just want kscreensaver to not come on. i want only xscreensaver to do the screensaver work. xscreensaver i have to start at startuo
<PLANETARY> start up
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: sudo aptitute autoremove kscreensaver
<plagueboi> PLANETARY: dunoo if it works
<PLANETARY> ok cool but am i going to need this to get electric sheep to work. I want it to wotk with xscreensaver but i am having problems with that
<PLANETARY> ok ill try it later. im going to bed. thanks for help
<vishal> hi, how can I check the data transfer taking place on my usb modem and keep a track of the total transfered data ? is ther a program I can use ?
<eMyller|busy> why do my f***ing eth0 says "no carrier"?! please some help me :|
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: watch your language!
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok: i just said "***" :|
<eMyller|busy> i'm on it for hours
<Captain_Haddock> well, don't.
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: and you shouldn't, this is a familiy friendly channel
<eMyller|busy> really sorry
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: does ping work?
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok: ping to where?
 * eMyller|busy said that in a channel for the first time :|
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: well, whatever website you like, try google.com
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok: oh, i'm connect to ppp0
<eMyller|busy> it's *this* pc
<Mamarok> well, then eth0 can hardly work, it is the LAN port :)
<Mamarok> and you use dial in
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok: but it worked before
<eMyller|busy> i'm connect to 3g
<eMyller|busy> *ed
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: your LAN cable ok?
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: perhaps you could pastebin your "ifconfig"
<eMyller|busy> sure, sec
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: thx, I'm not fully awake yet :(
<Captain_Haddock> Good morning :)
<eMyller|busy> hehe
<eMyller|busy> thanks in advance, guys :_)
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok, Captain_Haddock: http://dpaste.com/70754/plain
<eMyller|busy> i got this on ##linux:
<eMyller|busy> [02:59:21] <PurpleSmurf> join you distro chann and find out how to restart rc.inet*
<eMyller|busy> any thoughts?
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: can you also please paste the result of "ip route" ?
<Captain_Haddock> and details which cables / other connections you have going out ...
<Captain_Haddock> detail*
<eMyller|busy> all i want is connect my pc with another one with a crossover cable
<eMyller|busy> but my eth0 is not even running :|
<eMyller|busy> sec, will paste
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: are you running 3g?
<eMyller|busy> 10.64.64.64 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 189.93.2.140
<eMyller|busy> 169.254.0.0/16 dev ppp0  scope link  metric 1000
<eMyller|busy> default via 10.64.64.64 dev ppp0  proto static
<Captain_Haddock> plagueboi: he mentioned that he is
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: please use pastebin
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok: sorry, that was just 3 lines :)
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: so you're connecting to the net via 3G and a dialler. You are connecting to another PC directly via Ethernet and eventually want to share your 3G Internet connection with both PCs. Is that right?
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: you must configure both PCs to see each other
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: also
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: also, what?
<Mamarok> Captain_Haddock: he meant "that too"
<Captain_Haddock> oh
<eMyller|busy> ty, Mamarok
<eMyller|busy> i need to use gobby with the other pc
<eMyller|busy> and share some other dev tools
<eMyller|busy> collaborative
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: do you have a LAN cable inserted into both PCs? Are the Ethernet port lights on?
<plagueboi_> eMyller|busy: are you using firestarter?
<plagueboi_> eMyller|busy: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: our ports don't have lights
<eMyller|busy> bwah :(
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: righto... Have you tried giving your ethernet interfaces IP addresses?
<Mamarok> strange, eth ports normally always have lights, right beneath the connector
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok: we're on laptops, and rarely i see laptops with lights
<Mamarok> eMyller|busy: both my laptops have a light on the eth0 port
<Mamarok> one Lenovo, once Acer
<eMyller|busy> one AmazonPC, other Itautec here
<eMyller|busy> oh, well.
<eMyller|busy> plagueboi_: i'm reading that, thansk
<plagueboi_> eMyller|busy: sudo apt-get install firestarter -> and then read -> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<plagueboi_> eMyller|busy: kk, np
<plagueboi_> google is your friend :P
<eMyller|busy> i'm already with fs installed
<eMyller|busy> great. i got eth0 running, but it's with 'no carrier' again
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: :(
<eMyller|busy> i'm scared with this thing
<harolddong> I'm trying to get the get_flash_videos rtmpdump deb package working but when I try to get a brightcove video it say Data::AMF pacakge is needed.  DOes anybody what that actual package might be in the ubuntu repos?  or if there even is an ubuntu package for it
<eMyller|busy> plagueboi, Mamarok, Captain_Haddock: ifconfig says it's up again. knetworkmanager doesn't.
<eMyller|busy> aw.
<Captain_Haddock> "eMyller|busy: righto... Have you tried giving your ethernet interfaces IP addresses?"
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: how would i give it addresses?
<eMyller|busy> i created a connection in knetworkmanager but it doesn't connect
<eMyller|busy> may a networking restart help here?
<eMyller|busy> ...no.
<eMyller|busy> i think that all my problem is the knetworkmanager.
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: if you don't give your eth0 and IP address, it cannot connect to anything else. There should be an option in network manager to add a static IP.
<Captain_Haddock> do this for both PCs.
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: there *is*, i added it and tried to connect to the connection i created
<eMyller|busy> but it doesn't
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: well, what did you give it?
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: 192.168.101.1, mask 255.255.255.0
<eMyller|busy> my eth0 is up, isn't it? http://dpaste.com/70761/
<Captain_Haddock> and did you save it or whatever (I don't have network manager here, so I am unfamiliar with the GUI)
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: yes
<Captain_Haddock> if it's up, then it should have an IP address associated with it.
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: can i add it without the gui?
<Captain_Haddock> let's try
<eMyller|busy> i'm about to throw this thing away
<eMyller|busy> i hate it, but i must cuz i'm on 3g :|
<Captain_Haddock> type ifconfig eth0 down
<eMyller|busy> ...done
<eMyller|busy> something with /etc/network/interfaces?
<Captain_Haddock> ifconfig eth0 192.168.101.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: done, i got response! :D
<eMyller|busy> with ping
<Captain_Haddock> ifconfig
<Captain_Haddock> cool
<Captain_Haddock> make sure both PCs have their IP addresses via ifconfig
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: http://dpaste.com/70762/
<Captain_Haddock> nice :)
<Captain_Haddock> and the other PC?
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: testing there
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: got it working? went to make coffe.
<eMyller|busy> still not
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: did exactly the same thing, but with 192.168.101.2 and got no response :|
<eMyller|busy> may i restart it?
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: im sitting and reading up on "http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/". but try, you never know...
<eMyller|busy> plagueboi: ty
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: is this the exact problem you have? (direct quote) " Once again, test of your clients can ping their linux box. If they can set their DNS and default gateway to use the linux box. Currently you have a DSL router thats probably giving out DHCP ip's. "
<eMyller|busy> plagueboi: i'm able to ping my box
<eMyller|busy> but i'm trying to ping the other box *in* the other box but nothing
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: i just put eth0 down there then set it up with another ip.
<eMyller|busy> but it misteriously loses the ip in some seconds
 * eMyller|busy is afraid, there might be ghosts her
<eMyller|busy> *here
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: do you have IP forwarding is enabled?
<eMyller|busy> plagueboi: i dont think so
<eMyller|busy> ok, both two boxes are pinging
<eMyller|busy> but i can't ping each other
<eMyller|busy> why? :(
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy:  read this, it might help dunno. :( " http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showpost.php?s=bcc1eb8faa2f9882edb9ca5cd684a5ee&p=2377225&postcount=14 "
 * eMyller|busy is reading
<eMyller|busy> "From 192.168.101.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable" :(
<eMyller|busy> plagueboi: that is for 3g sharing
<eMyller|busy> thanks, i'll need that too
<eMyller|busy> but for now the pcs must at least see each other
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: np. will try to google around some more :P
<eMyller|busy> hehe, thanks plagueboi :)
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: np, im quite new to ubuntu, but ppl help me and i just try to help ppl back :)
<jemand> Hi, after "normal updating" the Firefox is not realy functioning anymore...
<jemand> any ideas?
<jemand> Updating via KpackageKit
<plagueboi> jemand: have you updated to the new firefox?
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: sudo nmap -PR -sP 192.168.1.0/24 | It usually finds all of the network devices.
<eMyller|busy> weird, there is no 'nmap' here :P
<jemand> just the normal Update to 3.0.12
<jemand> includes in KUBUNTU
<eMyller|busy> may i set a gateway here?
<plagueboi> jemand: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html
<jemand> OK
<jemand> I thought I stay to the provided KUBUNTU Update
<jemand> I'll try the new 3.5
<jemand> now
<plagueboi> jemand: the new firefox is faster =)
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: sec :P
<jemand> I know, it's running in VitualBox under WinXP
<jemand> here
<eMyller|busy> jemand: you can install firefox3.5 in /opt
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: so you can't assign the IP address to PC #2?
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: it's assigned
<Captain_Haddock> jemand: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Captain_Haddock> jemand:  both versions can coexist
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: isn't firefox-3.5 package still shiretoko?
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: and listed in ifconfig? So both PCs have IP addresses?
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: yes, but works fine.
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: yes. but they dont see each other
<Captain_Haddock> can you please pastebin both the ifconfigs?
<Captain_Haddock> also, if you have firestarter installed on either PC.. remove it for now.
<Captain_Haddock> (or disable it)
<eMyller|busy> hmm.. it's installed
<eMyller|busy> will uninstall for test
<jemand> I'v an AMD64
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: the pcc #02 is http://dpaste.com/70772; my one is 70773
<eMyller|busy> *pc
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: and you've removed firestarter from both PCs?
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: yup
<Captain_Haddock> try pinging again
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: each other?
<Captain_Haddock> yes
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: destination host unreachable
<eMyller|busy> both
<Captain_Haddock> this is with " ping 192.168.0.1 "?
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: my box, yes
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller|busy: if the IP addresses are set, the interfaces are up and there are no firewalls blocking pings, it probably points to cable fault. Do you have a spare crossover?
<eMyller|busy> no :|
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: alot of cables are crossover now days. you might just not know that they are crossover.
<eMyller|busy> i have just one cable here
<eMyller|busy> i'm making other one
<Captain_Haddock> you have a crimper there?
<Captain_Haddock> how about a cable tester?
<eMyller|busy> yes
<eMyller|busy> not a tester :|
<eMyller|busy> wow
<eMyller|busy> cable 01: w-orange, orange, w-green, blue, w-blue, green, w-brown, brown
<eMyller|busy> cable 02: w-green, green, w-orange, blue, w-blue, orange, w-brown, brown
<eMyller|busy> it's right, yea?
<eMyller|busy> i dont make cables for years
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: ehmm... same here dunno, googe it =)
<eMyller|busy> hehehe
<eMyller|busy> might be
<eMyller|busy> just googled
<plagueboi> google is your best friend =)
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: nothing :|
<eMyller|busy> thank you very much, anyway
<eMyller|busy> Mamarok, plagueboi: thanks :)
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: np, hope it works out
<eMyller|busy> no joy :|
<eMyller|busy> my plugs are over
<eMyller|busy> i made a perfect cable
<eMyller|busy> but it's still not working :|
<eMyller|busy> Captain_Haddock: do u know if i can connect via wireless?
<eMyller|busy> if yes, it'd be even better
<eMyller|busy> yaaaaaaaaaay!!! :D
<eMyller|busy> uhuuuuuuuuuu!!!
<eMyller|busy> can't believe it
<plagueboi> omg
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: u didnt even tr then before? xD
<eMyller|busy> i just changed 192.168.0 to 192.168.1 to both :P
<eMyller|busy> and now they're pinging :P
<eMyller|busy> LOL
<plagueboi> eMyller|busy: LOL :P
<eMyller|busy> brb
<eMyller|busy> will change modem
<eMyller> 'bk
<MinosDis> hey is anyone here familiar with the sound crackling problem?  Ever since installing the kubuntu 9.04 package from ubuntu, my sound either crackles, fails or is silent
<MinosDis> ive done some googling with very little usefull results
<beyondcr> ok i need some help
<beyondcr>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<beyondcr> how can i get around this
<QuantumKaos> hi guys , ive got this sound recorder, if i plug it in it just doesnt see it, so i want to download the driver for linux but it seems there's only for windows, is there a way i can make it work? the only thing i need is to copy the recorder conversations from the device to my hd. could anybody help? thanks
<QuantumKaos> ciao raga, ho questo registratoreportatile che se collegato nn viene minimamente visto da linux, quindi cercando di scaricare i drivers pare che esistano solo x win, c'è un modo di far sì che funzioni? a me serve solo copiare le conversazioni registrate dal device all'hard disk del pc, aiuto?
<sreejith> does jaunty jackalpe support touch screen
<dwidmann> beyondcr: dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb
<cypr1nus> hello, how is it possible that tcpdump doesn't see icmp packets from one computer to another in one network, when tcpdump must see it?
<beyondcr> ty dwidmann
<vishal> I am using kubutu and my computer is using vishal-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<vishal> I am able to change the display resolution in kubuntu but when I change from 1240x768 to 1024x768 then the resolution does change but the new resolution does not occupy the full screen it leaves two emtpy spaces one on the left and the other on the right.
<vishal> Please see below pastebin for the image.
<vishal> OPEN SUSE XORG.CONF FILE DETAILS -http://pastebin.ca/1505472
<vishal> KUBUNTU XORG.CONF FILE DETAILS - http://pastebin.ca/1505469
<vishal> IMAGE SHOWING THE RESOLUTION 1024 NOT TAKING UP THE WHOLE MONITOR REAL ESTATE - http://imagebin.ca/view/3X0O4a.html
<vishal> I am able to change the display resolution in kubuntu but when I change from 1240x768 to 1024x768 then the resolution does change but the new resolution does not occupy the full screen it leaves two emtpy spaces one on the left and the other on the right.
<vishal> any one ?
<phh> vishal: which video driver ?
<vishal> I am using an intel graphics card
<vishal> product: Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27A6]
<vishal> vendor: Intel Corporation [8086]
<vishal> phh: intel
<phh> don't know then
<vishal> phh: :) thank you
<phh> in nvidia it's in GPU scaling methods
<phh> there is maybe something like that for intel
<vishal> phh: may I have a link where I can read about it
<vishal> php: is this wht it should look like DisplaySize 336 252 # 96 DPI @ 1280x960
<vishal> 336 252 is where I need to scale ?
<phh> no
<vishal> ohh wht does display size do ?
<vishal> it was looking promising to me
<vishal> :)
<vishal> phh: wht does diplay size do ?
<phh> almost nothing
<phh> It can be used (or not) to calculate the DPIs (which will change font "sizes"), but that's all
<phh> it gives the real size (in mm iirc), of the screen
<vishal> ohh
<vishal> phh: pls visit this pastebin where I have uploaded a xorg.conf which works well on my screen on a resolution of 1024x768 but its from open suse not ubuntu which I prefer
<vishal> i could not find scalling on that maybe you can find something there which I need to change on my current configuration
<vishal> phh: or is it?
<vishal> Section "Screen"
<vishal>  DefaultDepth 24
<vishal> ubSection "Display"
<vishal>    Depth      15
<vishal>    Modes      "1024x768"
<vishal>    Virtual    2048 1200
<vishal>  EndSubSection
<FloodBotK2> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vishal> I think I need to use modeline
<eMyller> Captain_Haddock, Mamarok, plagueboi: thanks, it's working now :)
<Mamarok> eMyller: great :) but thanks goes to the others mostly :)
<eMyller> nah, you helped too :)
<gaurav> how to install kde in ubuntu with gnome?
<gaurav> anyone?/how to install kde in ubuntu with gnome?
<eMyller> gaurav: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eMyller> is the best way
<eMyller> gaurav: if u wanna test, i recommend you to look for kubuntu-testers repository at launchpad
<eMyller> Mamarok: do you know any easy way to share files through my two boxes?
<leoss> Hi
<Mamarok> eMyller: both Linux boxes?
<eMyller> Mamarok: would be great
<eMyller> i just tried ssh, but no joy, dunno why
<eMyller> i always used it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mamarok> eMyller: might be a permission problem
<Mamarok> the ssh key is given permission on the other machine and vice-versa?
<eMyller> Mamarok: shouldnt they offer permission when connecting?
<eMyller> i aways just installed openssh-server on both machines and was ready to go
<ActionParsnip> eMyller: you will get a certificate that you accept when you first connect
<ActionParsnip> eMyller: you can use a key file so you do not need a password to connect
<jemand> is it only my impression that KUBUNTU gets more and more instable with every update?
<jemand> now the Panel refuses to respond after 3 - 4 hrs of work
<jemand> reboot seems the only way
<bazhang> jemand, you have a vanilla sources.list?
<jemand> what's that?
<bazhang> jemand, also , what version of kde4/Kubuntu?
<bazhang> jemand, ie are you using any PPA, or experimental/3rd repositories
<jemand> 4.2.4 KDE
<ActionParsnip> jemand: i was the same. i dropped it ages ago after many years loving it
<jemand> I needed 1 PPA to get my machine running
<bazhang> jemand, which one is that? do you have a link?
<bazhang> jemand, this is Jaunty, correct? (9.04)
<jemand> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<jemand> Linux mobiLX 2.6.28-14-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 8 07:41:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jemand> AMD64
<jemand> and the Medibuntu non free
<bazhang> jemand, which video card on that?
<jemand> ATI Radeon
<jemand> I think it's 700
<bazhang> jemand, not too familiar with ati, I will do a websearch on the forums
<jemand> Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528 on minor 0
<jemand> from DMESG
<bazhang> jemand, is this using desktop effects?
<jemand> jep
<jemand> was working fine
<jemand> but now freezes up more and more
<bazhang> jemand, does it freeze when using certain apps such as kpackagekit kate login-manager, kwallet? what does top show as the cpu usage? above 50%?
<markit> hi, I've kde 4.3rc3 kubuntu, and I've a plasma crash when I run kvm VM. Do you know what -dbg package should I install to provide useful info about it
<markit> ?
<DaskreeCH> libvirt0-dbg
<markit> DaskreeCH: the backtrace will be for plasma, not kvm.. is  plasma that crashes
<jemand> CPU < 50%
<markit> I open a terminal window, start kvm myvm.qcow, and plasma crashes
<jemand> Firefox with npviewer takes 25% - 35% extra
<bazhang> jemand, and the random apps crashing such as above? does that happen as well?
<jemand> the APPS are stable
<DaskreeCH> kdebase-workspace-dbg
<jemand> the Panel is very slow >20 sec  or freezes
<bazhang> jemand, there are a number of bugs, just trying to pinpoint which one it is
<jemand> OK THXTHX
<jemand> I could disable the PPA and look what happens...?
<joserios> HI
<bazhang> lspci -nn | grep VGA   what does that command return jemand
<jemand> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE) [1002:5653]
<joserios> ANY CHANNEL IN SPANISH?
<avihay> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<markit> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/348332 jemand this is one report I am looking at, there are others as well
<Captain_Haddock> eMyller: glad to hear that you got it working :) Good job!
<eMyller> :)
<jemand> OK. I'll switch off the handy Desktopeffects and wait until it will be fixed.
<bazhang> jemand, according to the reports I have seen, that xorg-edgers is pretty bleeding edge stuff :)
<bazhang> jemand, sorry not to fix your problem, seems tons of people are having it
<jemand> but it was the only real working when JAUNTY came in.
<jemand> It's updated daily
<bazhang> jemand, without the PPA?
<jemand> Is there a risk if I take it out like now?
<bazhang> jemand, if it was working without the PPA , then you may wish to try the open source driver for your ati card, as fglrx support is really not there for Jaunty, unless you have a radeonhd card
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me get my ntp to sync right?
<devilsadvocate> i seem  to have some insane tz issues with it
<jemand> OK I'll give it a try
<bazhang> jemand, good luck
<jemand> THX again
<Hystoriker> bazhang and jemand: excuse me fo hijacking the last conversation, but i have some questions concerning kde and my ati-card
<Vistaus> hello
<Vistaus> I have a little problem with KDE playground. I have installed some applets from kde playground, but they do not appear in the Add widgets dialog, even after restarting plasma/the computer. what to do about it? im using kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3 rc2
<bazhang> Hystoriker, no hijacking :) feel free to ask the channel and if someone knows they will answer
<cor> <paste> hi. does anyone know where I can get a deb of the 2.6.30.2 kernel?
<Hystoriker> and you just talked a little about, it seemed to me. my kde seems to be very slow. i have a radeon x300, a card that is not supproted by the fglrx
<Hystoriker> so i use the radeon driver, but that is only capable of 2d, i think. so i switched off all desktop-effects because with them i sometimes get problems
<Hystoriker> is there anyway to use the 3d-functionality of my card in jaunty?
<bazhang> Hystoriker, which version of kde4? this is jaunty correct?
<Hystoriker> bazhang: yes, i am working with 4.3RC
<avihay> cor: this thred has instructions on something else, but among it are the instructions for a kernel upgrade to thatversion
<avihay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<cor> thanks avihay
<avihay> thread*
<Vistaus> I have a little problem with KDE playground. I have installed some applets from kde playground, but they do not appear in the Add widgets dialog, even after restarting plasma/the computer. what to do about it? im using kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3 rc2
<cor> got it, cheers!
<bazhang> Hystoriker, do you get any random freezes?
<cor> of course, it will probably crash the machine long before the wifi gets initialized
<Hystoriker> bazhang: sometimes the plasma-desktop simply broke down and only after a restart of it, which was done automatically, it was there again
<Hystoriker> but what is even more anoying is that 3d-animations are awfully slow and my cpu starts computing like hell.
<Vistaus> does anyone know what to do about my problem? because in #kde nobody answered, and I was there for quite a long time
<avihay> cor: there is a warning about restricted drivers not working
<cor> problem?
<Vistaus>  I have a little problem with KDE playground. I have installed some applets from kde playground, but they do not appear in the Add widgets dialog, even after restarting plasma/the computer. what to do about it? im using kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3 rc2
<cor> is the RTL8187 restricted?
<cor> oh right, that's more a general thing. gotcha. I must remember to look for that deb, too
<bazhang> lspci -nn | grep VGA Hystoriker what does that return
<Hystoriker> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] [1002:5b60]
<Vistaus> do I have such a difficult problem? because nobody from #kde nor #kubuntu answers me...
<bazhang> Vistaus, what is kde playground
<Hystoriker> bazhang: under hardy and intrepid the x300 was still in fglrx, but it was dropped for jaunty :-(
<bazhang> Hystoriker, its odd, that card should have decent 3D support https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Vistaus> bazhang: "The staging ground for up and coming KDE applications which aren't yet ready to be released into the wild." but there are quite some plasmoids in there which are quite stable
<Vistaus> but they don't show up on Add widgets after installing them...
<Ecsi> Hi all !
<bazhang> Vistaus, do you have a link? info on how to install them?
<Vistaus> you just install them the normal way. cmake - DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .., then make and then sudo make install
<bazhang> ah you have to compile them
<Vistaus> yes
<bazhang> Vistaus, which specific plasmoids?
<Vistaus> if I compile a widget from kde-look, then they show up in Add widgets. but not from kdeplayground.
<Vistaus> train-clock, keren, openbrain etc.
<Hystoriker> bazhang: i give you an example. presume i use as desktop-background the globe. the cpu-load goes up slightly by just using that. when i click into it and start to turn the globe, my cpu-fan starts screaming and the cpu calculates a lot. but it seems as if the gpu does not help at all.
<bazhang> weird
<Vistaus> indeed
<Hystoriker> also the whole systems seems to react quite slow, especially when i switch between different pograms
<Hystoriker> i know, my bugreport here is a little unspecific, but i dont know, how to be more precise, sorry
<bazhang> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Plasmoids#Train_Clock Vistaus is it in the correct location?
<bazhang> Vistaus, seems train clock is looking for a packager as the previous individual is too busy
<Vistaus> but trainclock is just an example. there are many more widgets in kde playground
<Vistaus> it it is the correct location btw
<bazhang> seems quite nifty :)
<bazhang> Hystoriker, have you taken a look at the link above? followed the steps to correctly get the radeon driver installed etc.?
<Hystoriker> bazhang: yes i have, thank you. the output of glxinfo for "direct rendering" is yes. so obvously it is working
<bazhang> Hystoriker, must be some other issue then, something about the 3D effects; is this with compiz, or just the kde4 effects
<Hystoriker> i dont think that i have activated compiz (how do i know?)
<Hystoriker> bazhang: compositing is disabled
<bazhang> Hystoriker, sorry not to know more about ati (I have nvidia); perhaps dialing down some of the kde4 effects
<wide_awake> hello!
<bazhang> hi
<wide_awake> I'm trying to get wifi working on a laptop running kubuntu 9.04
<wide_awake> it has a broadcom card :-/
<bazhang> wide_awake, which chipset? what does lspci show (in Konsole) and can you see wlan0 or the like in ifconfig
<wide_awake> 4306
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> wide_awake, ^^
<wide_awake> lspci shows it as did that...
<wide_awake> oops
<wide_awake> did that
<wide_awake> lspci shows BCM4306
<bazhang> yep that would be the link above wide_awake
<wide_awake> I got as far as "check if it worked"
<wide_awake> unfortunately, it didn't
<bazhang> wide_awake, what does ifconfig show  ( paste.ubuntu.com ) with the output
<wide_awake> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230402/
<bazhang> wide_awake, do you have a wifi hotspot to test it on? does iwconfig show anything?
<wide_awake> bazhang: it sort of works, but it can't get a DHCP lease
<bazhang> wide_awake, encrypted or open
<wide_awake> open
<bazhang> sudo dhclient wlan0 returns no offers?
<wide_awake> right
<bazhang> did you install the driver wide_awake ?
<wide_awake> yeah
<bazhang> fw-cutter iirc
<Hystoriker> bazhang: sorry for asking again. but when i for example use an opengl-screensaver i have only around 10fps
<wide_awake> I installed the fwcutter thing, and it auto-downloaded the drigers
<bazhang> Hystoriker, no need to be sorry :)  I am just not the best source of info for that
<Hystoriker> bazhang: u have helped a lot already, do u know where i can ask for more help?
<bazhang> Hystoriker, well you can ask here every so often, and also in #radeon ; not sure about #ubuntu as I'm not clear if this is a KDE/Kubuntu bug or a problem with ATI
<Hystoriker> barbapa: thanx, i'll try that
<Hystoriker> bazhang: i'll try that
<wide_awake> bazhang: weird thing is I was able to connect one time the other day.  Since then, no dice.
<wide_awake> is there a way to "forget" former DHCP leases?
<bazhang> wide_awake, so the drivers are working then; did you associate with the ap?
<bazhang> wide_awake, no need to do that, it will write a new pid
<wide_awake> when it doesn't receive any dhcp offers, it tries the IP it got last time
<wide_awake> that's the only difference between now and before (when it worked) that I can tell
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713111 wide_awake here is how to associate with ap (via command line)
<wide_awake> that says how to install wbar?
<bazhang> whoops my mistake wide_awake
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 wide_awake
<wide_awake> ah, thanks
<wide_awake> :)
<bazhang> helping in another channel, got confused :)
<wide_awake> heh
<wide_awake> bazhang: do I need to stop the NetworkManager app before manually configuring the wifi connection?
<avihay> wide_awake: sometimes it works without stopping it
<bazhang> wide_awake, not that I know of; setting it in cli is not too hard once you read some of those commands (like in that link)
<wide_awake> still no DHCP offers :(
 * wide_awake tries static IP
<wide_awake> bleh
<jimmy51_home> why would a kernel update be "blocked" ?
<afeijo> thunderbird 3 is available thru apt-get ?
<takumi_fujiwara> waakks
<wide_awake> thunderbird 3 isn't available anywhere, is it?
<takumi_fujiwara> !ping me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<afeijo> its beta I guess
<takumi_fujiwara> \quit
<jimmy51_home> has anyone had "blocked" updates in the update manager?  my kernel + headers says blocked
<wide_awake> jimmy51_home: same here
<jimmy51_home> what's the deal with that?
<wide_awake> dunno
<bazhang> held back updates are not uncommon
<bazhang> nothing to worry about
<jimmy51_home> ok... maybe that's not my issue then
<bobbob1016> My "panel" seems to respond slowly.  When I click a program listed on it, it takes a couple seconds to actually select the program, or the window, or bring up the window list.  Any ideas?
<jimmy51_home> i'm trying to install virtualbox, but it says my headers weren't found
<Dragnslcr> jimmy51_home- it's because the update requires new packages to be installed (that's the way kernel updates work in Ubuntu, but it's not limited to kernel updates)
<jimmy51_home> i checked uname -r, and saw my kernel... but there's no .27 linux headers available... just .28
<Dragnslcr> jimmy51_home- you can do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install blocked updates
<jimmy51_home> Dragnslcr: would that be the way to go, or should i stick with .27 and figure out why there isn't a headers package for it?
<bazhang> jimmy51_home, jaunty?
<jimmy51_home> jaunty
<afeijo> hmmm shiretoko freezing too much
<Dragnslcr> I don't think 9.04 ever had a .27 anywhere in the kernel version
 * afeijo found thunderbird 3 beta 3 :p
<jimmy51_home> Dragnslcr: 2.6.27-7-generic
<jimmy51_home> that's what uname -r gives me
<afeijo> wth is that? Maximum number of clients reached dolphin: cannot connect to X server :0
<bazhang> jimmy51_home, what does lsb_release -a show
<Dragnslcr> jimmy51_home- are you sure you have Ubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> Hystoriker, any help in #radeon ?
<bobbob1016> An update to my problem, Xorg is taking 24-25% of my CPU occasionally.  I'm running a quad-core so 25% is 1 CPU.
<jimmy51_home> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<jimmy51_home> it's 9.04 for sure
<bobbob1016> My "panel" seems to respond slowly.  When I click a program listed on it, it takes a couple seconds to actually select the program, or the window, or bring up the window list.  System Monitor only shows Xorg going to 25% of my CPU usage occasionally, I'm on a quad-core so 25% is 1 CPU.  Any ideas?
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: see the output of "top" and "free -m" commands
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: Ok, I was originally using Top, but someone here suggested System Monitor, I'll do top and get back to you
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: Top gave me basically the same thing, but I didn't notice this before Mem: Total 2983  Used 2961, swap is almost full too
<bobbob1016> Plasma is taking 500+ is that normal?
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> plasma or another process is eating your RAM
<EagleScreen> a bug is probablt causing more memory allocations than needed
<EagleScreen> what is your KDE version?
<EagleScreen> are u using kget?
<bobbob1016> Not using kget, at least I don't think I am
<bobbob1016> Checking the version now
<bobbob1016> I think I'm, running 4.2.2. according to synaptic (I searched for kdebase and it says 4.2.2)
<EagleScreen> can you reproduce this issue? or does it dissapear if you restart KDE?
<bobbob1016> It has been constant really.  My machine has been acting like this for a while
<bobbob1016> It acts up more if I copy a lot of files/one big file across hard drives.  Going to update to 4.2.4 from the channel header
<Pici> bobbob1016: Are you running ext4?
<bobbob1016> Yeah
<bobbob1016> Does the same with ext3 partitions though
<bobbob1016> I think
<Pici> bobbob1016: That is one of the bugs with that filesystem under the kernel in 9.04
<Pici> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<bobbob1016> Pici: Any way I can go from ext4 to ext3, without a format?  iirc ext3 to ext2 was sort of possible
<Pici> bobbob1016: You may be able to mount the drive as ext3, but I'm unsure if this is possible if the drive was created as ext4.
<bobbob1016> Pici: Kernel upgrade maybe then?
<EagleScreen> I am not sure if you can mount ut again as ext3 after mounting as ext4
<EagleScreen> a kernel upgrade is recomendable for ext4
<bobbob1016> I'll do that after I finish going from 4.2.2 to 4.2.4
<bobbob1016> Any suggestions on a kernel version, or just the latest?
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: KDE 4.3 will be released before the month ends, it will become with many fixes
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: are you using some module from linux-restricted-modules?
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: Not that I know of, I'd check but just finishing the download of the 4.2.4 packages.
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: if you do not use restricted drivers in linux-restricted-modules package, you can try doenload and install linux-2.6.30 packages from Debian Sid repository
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: Restricted drivers as in my Nvidia driver?  That is all that I'm using I can think of.
<EagleScreen> nvidia restricted driver comes in Ubuntu inside linux-restricted-modules package
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: I'm actually running 185, iirc 180 is the latest in the ubuntu repos.
<EagleScreen> how did you installed 185?
 * Smurphy probes for channel police ...
<bobbob1016> I tried via the installer, had problems, then I found a repo that had it.  It listed it as 180 but the "version info" or whatever in synaptic said "185really"
<EagleScreen> nvidia-glx-180?
<bobbob1016> I'm not sure what you're asking.  I'm running 185
<seele> hi! i'm having trouble with my mouse in Jaunty. It's doing weird double clicking things and is quite annoying
<seele> i'm not sure how to fix it
<EagleScreen> i want to know what package or packages did you install, nvidia-glx-180?
<vishesh> Hi, I'm having a slight problem with a bash script I've written. Could anyone help me with it ?
<EagleScreen> seele: did you try rebooting?
<Smurphy> vishesh: yes. You have it online somewhere ?
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: I didn't install any packages.  I added a repo, and did an upgrade.  The upgrade called it 180 but it is actually 185
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: okay all clear
<vishesh> Uhm No .. but it's just 6 line. So I can post it here ?
<Smurphy> vishesh: The Channel police won't like it ...
<EagleScreen> vishesh: use pastebin to paste the script
<Smurphy> vishesh: send as PM -> /msg Smurphy etc. ...
<vishesh> Alright.
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: restart KDE to use fully KDE 4.2.4
<crak> hi all
<seele> EagleScreen: yes, this is a persistent problem
<EagleScreen> seele: do u use mouse or touchpad?
<seele> EagleScreen: mouse
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: I'm planning on it.  Just waiting for the file transfer to finish, 106gig of 109.9gig
<EagleScreen> seele: when did it start?
<seele> EagleScreen: when i installed jaunty ;)
<EagleScreen> seele: after any update?
<seele> i did updates via apt-get as soon as i installed
<vishesh> Smurphy: Here : http://pastebin.com/m5ec17a30
<seele> so i dont know if it existed before updates or not
<Smurphy> vishesh: Yep. Looking at it. What's the problem now ?
<EagleScreen> seele: try: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vishesh> Smurphy:  the output files are usually blank.
<Smurphy> vishesh: What do you want to achieve with it ?
<vishesh> Smurphy:  It's written in the comments.
<Smurphy> vishesh: Ah- I see what the issue is. You work on the file you modify and want to write back to it.
<vishesh> Smurphy:  Yes.
<Smurphy> vishesh: you have to use a temp-file for that. write to a tmp-file first, the move the tmp-file to the original.
<vishesh> Smurphy: Then delete the orignal and rename the temp ?
<vishesh> Smurphy: Alright. Thanks
<Smurphy> vishesh: no. easier. mv $k.tmp $k ;)
<Smurphy> vishesh: of course - mv -f $k.tmp $k ;)
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: 4.2.4 seems faster, I'll post back here if I get that issue again.
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: you will have KDE 4.3 in 11 days
<Smurphy> vishesh: Works here if I change the sed-line to:
<bobbob1016> 11 or 7?  The end of the month is 7 days, unless that was a typo when you said end of the month.
<vishesh> Smurphy: I'm just trying it out.
<Smurphy> sed 's:^#include.*"\(.*\)":#include <\1>:' $k > $k.tmp
<vishesh> Smurphy: Yes it does.
<Smurphy> and add a line after it with: mv -fv $k.tmp $k
<Smurphy> vishesh: it's the problem of the Henn and the Eg. Which one is there first :D You modify a file you are reading, but are also writing to the same file at the same time :D
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: which repository have you used to update to 4.2.4?
<seele> EagleScreen: yay.. x doesnt work anymore
<vishesh> Smurphy: Yea, I guess so. Thanks a lot. It's working fine now.
<bobbob1016> EagleScreen: Last thing, I added the repo from the channel header, where is the authentication key.  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<Smurphy> vishesh: You're welcome. :)
<EagleScreen> seele: then how are you here?
<vishesh> Smurphy: :-)
<seele> EagleScreen: irssi :P
<seele> (and a different computer, heh)
<EagleScreen> seele: what error does X gives you
<seele> EagleScreen: how do i find that out? i just have a login prompt
<robert__> hi, I'm running karmic. I just did an dist-upgrade and somehow following packages were removed
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: i think is this: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<robert__> root@lati:~# apt-get dist-upgrade
<robert__> Reading package lists... Done
<robert__> Building dependency tree
<robert__> Reading state information... Done
<robert__> Calculating upgrade... Done
<FloodBotK2> robert__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robert__> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<EagleScreen> robert__: are you running amd64?
<robert__> can someone help
<robert__> yes
<robert__> EagleScreen: yes, I'm running amd64
<EagleScreen> four KDE4.3 RC3 packages are still building for amd64, it cause the removal of the other packages in the upgrade by dependecies unmetted
<robert__> ah ok. so if keep my system running until than and install them at this point I'm fine again
<EagleScreen> robert__: wait for some hours, the remaining packages will be uploaded soon, then unstall kubuntu-desktop package again and done
<robert__> thx.
<robert__> will do so
<EagleScreen> i mean, install kubuntu-desktop
<EagleScreen> seele: login prompt is good, you can do things
<EagleScreen> seele: xorg is failing to auto detect your graphics card
<seele> EagleScreen: ok.. what do i need to do
<EagleScreen> seele: do u know what is your graphics card model?
<seele> EagleScreen: just that it is nvidia
<EagleScreen> seele: can you remember if it uses restricted driver?
<seele> i used jockey to configure the non-free drivers if that's what you mean
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> seele: you havge to configure it again in jockey
<seele> EagleScreen: that's fine, at this point i just want x working again
<seele> it would be nice to have a working mouse too.. but a window manager is more important at this point ;P
<EagleScreen> seele: login in the promt with your habitual user and password
<EagleScreen> and try running $sudo jockey-text
<seele> i dont have jockey-text, just jockey-kde
<seele> can we revert back to the default free driver and then i can configure the non-free driver after it works again?
<EagleScreen> seele: if you dont have free driver now.. what do u have activated now?
<seele> EagleScreen: i dont know.. i just rang the dpkg xorg reconfigure thing you told me
<seele> i had the free driver before i did that, i dont know if that is what is trying to be loaded or not
<EagleScreen> yes, that command re-auto-detect hawadware and reconfigures it
<EagleScreen> seele: try $startx
<seele> no go.. "no screens found"
<seele> "Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"
<EagleScreen> seele: try $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phight xserver-xorg and later $stratx
<EagleScreen> $startx
<seele> ah heh.
<seele> EagleScreen: so the first screen of the config tool says that "its pretty safe to say yes to this option" .. it's not.
<seele> I had said yes to use kernel framebuffer device interface and i guess that was the problem
<EagleScreen> are X running again?
<seele> yes
<EagleScreen> good
<EagleScreen> use jockey if you have to change your graphics driver
<EagleScreen> and how is the mouse?
<seele> still has the double click problem
<EagleScreen> you shoud probe another mouse
<seele> how do i do that?
<EagleScreen> lol
<EagleScreen> unplug your mouse, look for another mouse and plug in it
<EagleScreen> and, seele, go to #ubuntu-x for this kind of issues, it is a better place
<seele> ARGH
<seele> so the jockey driver thing said to reboot and now x doesnt work again!
 * seele puts her head in her hands
<EagleScreen> seele: what did you do with kockey?
<seele> EagleScreen: enable my nvidia driver
<EagleScreen> enable restricted driver?
<seele> yes
<EagleScreen> which version?
<seele> 180 (recommended)
<EagleScreen> and did it work with it before?
<seele> yes, it's been working for a week
<seele> (with reboots)
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu does very strange things lol
<EagleScreen> go to #ubuntu-x channel for help in X issues
<EagleScreen> seele: you already know what to do to come back to free driver and have x running
<EagleScreen> resumming: lingin in prompt; $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phight xserver-xorg; reboot or $startx
<seele> EagleScreen: sigh ok. thanks for the help
<seele> LOL
<seele> EagleScreen: there is no InputDevice entry in my xorg.conf
<hebo> hi i have problem with iso file , when i try to burn dvd iso image i got this error on wodim Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read track info scsi sendcmd: no error and i got same thing on k3b but on growisofs i got this error : -( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8 ..... any idea ?
<BluesKaj> seele, trying to edit Xorg prolly won't help you since it's tied to the HAL , and the driver is almost in kernel mode
<seele> BluesKaj: all the help forum stuff says to edit xorg to fix my mouse problem
<hebo> hi i have problem with iso file , when i try to burn dvd iso image i got this error on wodim Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read track info scsi sendcmd: no error and i got same thing on k3b but on growisofs i got this error : -( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8 ..... any idea ?
<BluesKaj> ok, seele, sorry i should have scrolled up to see that it's a mouse and not a graphics driver issue
<EagleScreen> seele: my xorg.conf is empty
<hebo> hi i have problem with iso file , when i try to burn dvd iso image i got this error on wodim Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read track info scsi sendcmd: no error and i got same thing on k3b but on growisofs i got this error : -( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8 ..... any idea ?
<BluesKaj> !patience | hebo
<ubottu> hebo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> hebo, I was providing support in #ubuntu ?
<hebo> bazhang i know to collect much i can of soluition
<hebo> bazhang because i wait maybe two month to solve this problem and i did`t got any real solve to this problem
<hebo> bazhang so i hope to understand why im but the same problem on several channel :)
<bazhang> hebo, its the same people in many channels; crossposting is generally frowned upon
<hebo> bazhang i use xchat so the list is not showen to me :P
<bazhang> hebo, I have yet to receive any response to the numerous question I have asked you in regards to this
<bazhang> hebo, ok.
<hebo> bazhang i know and i appreciate u
<EagleScreen> hebo: you have an auto-detection problem of your hardware
<hebo> bazhang i don`t understand what u are mean, im noops sorry :S
<hebo> bazhang by the way before 1 week i tried to burn iso file on dvd and i did`t have problem
<bazhang> hebo, thought you said you had this problem for two months
<hebo> lool 1 day for me 2 month
<bazhang> ?
<hebo> because i have much buisness to do
<hebo> u know the colloge and what they needs :\
<bazhang> hebo, I can't understand you; please use normal English (such as you)
<hebo> i mean i have problem that is
<bazhang> hebo, I will repeat my questions
<hebo> and my problem i can`t write iso files on dve
<hebo> and my problem i can`t write iso files on dvd
<hebo> ok thanks for help
<EagleScreen> hebo: pastebin us the output of 'ls -l /dev'
<hebo> ok
<bazhang> hebo, this is a DVD.iso? a linux distro or other, and if other, what is it
<hebo> linux
<hebo> kubunt dvd iso
<bazhang> hebo, burning on which system
<hebo> also kubuntu 9.04
<hebo> what the site for pastebin ?
<EagleScreen> www.paste.ubuntu.com ?
<hebo> thanks
<hebo> no
<EagleScreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hebo> ok thanks
<hebo> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/230729/
<shivek>  What is the command for moving multiple files ?
<EagleScreen> shivek: mv ?
<EagleScreen> hebo: you seem to have a DVD-RW recognised by the system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230736/
<hebo> mmm
<hebo> i know i have it
<shivek> I know about mv but I've to type it again and again/ So I need a commad to move mutiple files at once ! , EagleScreen
<hebo> EagleScreen: but the problem is :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8
<hebo> EagleScreen: i got that problem when i use growisofs
<hebo> EagleScreen: on wodim Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read track info scsi sendcmd:
<EagleScreen> hebo: i closed the window, where is ur pastebin?
<hebo> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230729/
<apparle> hi guys
<EagleScreen> hebo: is your user in the cdrom group?
<hebo> EagleScreen: sorry i don`t understand u because im noobs on linux what do u mean
<EagleScreen> the user that you use to login
<EagleScreen> has to be in cdrom group to can write CDs
<hebo> yes
<EagleScreen> launch kuser
<EagleScreen> Applications -> System -> Kuser
<hebo> i can write regular such as normal cd mp3 or some thing like that
<hebo> yes cdrom in kuser
<EagleScreen> is your user in cdrom group?
<hebo> yes
<EagleScreen> is your DVD image well downloaded?
<hebo> yes
<EagleScreen> sis you check the md5sum?
<hebo> no i don`t know what the md5sum
<EagleScreen> hebo: in the page where you downloaded the DVD image must be also its md5sum, it is a secuence if bits in hexadecimal
<EagleScreen> run $md5sum image.iso, over yout DVD image and compare the md5sum obtained with the one in the download page
<EagleScreen> is they are not equal, the DVD is bad download
<hebo> MM
<hebo> but before 1 week i burn same file and i did`t get any problem
<EagleScreen> hebo: do you use ext4?
<hebo> yes
<EagleScreen> you have the remote possibility of a data corruption
<EagleScreen> and did you updated any package in the system?
<EagleScreen> any kernel-image?
<hebo> yes
<hebo> from 13 to 28
<hebo> wait i will show u what happen in k3b
<EagleScreen> 2.6.28-13 to 2.6.28-28?
<hebo> yes
<hebo> but that happen maybe one month ago
<EagleScreen> hebo: i think 2.6.28-13 is the lastest
<EagleScreen> you can tets with your old kernel revision
<TakDakNama> i would like to know can i install kubuntu on my netbook?
<hebo> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230784/
<hebo> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230784/  that for k3b
<hebo> ok i will test it
<hebo> TakDakNama: yes u can
<TakDakNama> do i need netbook version of kunbuntu?
<hebo> TakDakNama: http://blogs.freifunk.net/?q=2008/10/28/installing_kubuntu_on_a_netbook & http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098521.0
<akSeya> guys, I have a problem in here: I use a Huawei modem (that's working fine), and have a DHCP server on my lan... when I'm connected on LAN, I'm not able to use internet even if the Huawei modem is connected... the DHCP server overrides the Huawei default gateway ... doesn't matter which I connect first, the LAN gateway always wins
<veck> how do you change the image of a destop icon?
<akSeya> right click it>Properties then click on the image on the window popup
<akSeya> choose your new icon, click OK, OK again, and be happy ;)
<BluesKaj> akSeya, excuse my confusion , exactly what kind of setup to the internet ?
<akSeya> BluesKaj, so, there are two.. there is a firewall server on LAN... and a 3G connection with Huawei modem
<akSeya> what I need is, IF the huawai modem is connected (it's a ppp connection) then it should be default
<veck> akSeya: is no properties when i right click an icon
<veck> akSeya: theres a tab that says icon settings?
<veck> akSeya: you arent using windows are you?
<akSeya> veck, lol
<veck> akSeya: thought you might find that funny
<akSeya> veck, which kde version are you using?
<veck> akSeya: you must be excited about the release of windows 7
<veck> akSeya: not sure how can i tell
<BluesKaj> akSeya, the firewall server is a router ? and you're trying to connect your laptop with a 3g card ?
<akSeya> BlueEagle, exactly
<akSeya> veck, fancy visual.. with a lot of "fru-frus"
<robert__> I'm having a problem with karmic and my sound. I hear it only cracking. it worked fine with jaunty. I've a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> why bother with the 3g card , just use the built in wifi
<robert__> something know in this area, found nothing on google
<BluesKaj> robert__, join #ubuntu+1
<veck> akSeya: should be the latest version i upgrade often
<akSeya> BluesKaj, does not have an wifi network here... the 3G uses the Cell provider
<BluesKaj> disconnect the ethernet
<akSeya> BluesKaj, it's disconnected already..
<BlueEagle> akseya: Happy tab-complete day.
<akSeya> I need both cause there is a file server on local network
<veck> akSeya: Version 4.2.96 (KDE 4.2.96 (KDE 4.3 RC2))
<akSeya> BlueEagle, :D sorry about that
<akSeya> veck, i'm not familiat with kde4 :/ sorry
<BluesKaj> akSeya, which network manager are you using ?
<veck> akSeya: its cool better get on that waiting list for windows 7 LOL!
<BluesKaj> hehe , BlueEagle
<akSeya> BluesKaj, how do I check? I think none..
<akSeya> i configured my network on /etc/network/interfaces
<akSeya> but /etc/init.d/NetworkManager is enabled on boot
<akSeya> damn it.. i need to go..
<akSeya> be back later
<akSeya> BluesKaj, thanks for now ;)
<BluesKaj> well, i'm not familiar with using a 3g card for internet
<akSeya> BluesKaj, its just a ppp connection
<akSeya> really need to go..
<akSeya> c ya
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<fg56lx> I just got 99 security updates. And now after these updates I can't open Konqueror. When I try to it says "There was an error loading the module Dolphin View. The diagnostics is: The plugin 'dolphinpart' uses an incompatible KDE library (4.2.98 (KDE 4.2.98 (KDE 4.3 RC3)))" How can I fix this so I can open konqueror?
<BluesKaj> fg56lx, try  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fg56lx> BluesKaj: Now when I try to open it it doent give me that error, but it doesnt open either.
<BluesKaj> fg56lx, run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade , then run sudo aptitude autoclean
<fg56lx> BluesKaj: Still nothing.
<BluesKaj> will konq open in the runbox ?
<Heho> hi , i have problem with dvdrw , i can`t write iso file image on dvd , i got this error from brasero : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230903/ ,, and i got this from k3b : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230869/ ...... any idea ?!
<fg56lx> BluesKaj: No.
<BluesKaj> konsole ?
<fg56lx> It opens from the konsole, I still get the error. But it does open. It's the web browsing konqueror and not the filebrowsing konqeror though.
<BluesKaj> fg56lx, you can set the browsing parameters in settings/configure konqueror
<BluesKaj> sometimes a reboot will work too despite the naysayers
<fg56lx> Ill try that then.
<anoneemouse> hi... how do i enable compositing?
<anoneemouse> when i press apply for desktop effects it tells me something is wrong with x
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: what graphics card?
<anoneemouse> geforce le 7300
<anoneemouse> glxinfo gives direct rendering: yes
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: ok did you install the nvidia drivers?
<anoneemouse> i assumed that if direct rendering works i dont need to?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: lets install the drivers shall we :),composting needs drivers...run jockey-kde
<anoneemouse> recommended version?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: latest ones
 * shadeslayer figures that would be the 180 ones
<anoneemouse> when i clicked activate i got an error
<anoneemouse> cache/apt/lock
<anoneemouse> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: are you installing something else?
<anoneemouse> yup
<anoneemouse> cant do that ey?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: then wait for it to complete.then try it
<anoneemouse> another question... my soundcard makes a hissy noise
<anoneemouse> well the one does
<anoneemouse> the other one seems fine...
<anoneemouse> its an emu 0404 usb asio soundcard
<anoneemouse> im amazed its even supported... but where can look into getting it to work right?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: static? i think you might need to fiddle around with the sound settings on that one
<anoneemouse> where can i fiddle? :P
<anoneemouse> i havent used linux since redhat 7
<anoneemouse> ive been using freebsd on and off
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: see the sound icon in the systray? right click it and select " show mixer window "
<kill9> Hi. Im trying to update my fresh installed kubuntu system
<kill9> but the kernel updates are blocked. how can I unblock it.
<shadeslayer> kill9: run : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal
<anoneemouse> ive already looked there... the only setting there is volume
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: did you enable all the channels?
<kill9> thanks shadeslayer
<anoneemouse> its only got pcm output, and then it lists the 4 asio inputs
<kill9> Do I have to type anything for lilo or grub to work correctly after the kernel update?
<kill9> its been awhile since Ive used linux
<shadeslayer> oh great...i just discovered i have no output in my middle output jack
<shadeslayer> kill9: it automatically updates grub
<anoneemouse> :/
<kill9> ok cool
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: settings > select channels
<kill9> is there a guide or anything to make the fonts look better BIT UGLY
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: select all channels and try and reduce static
<kill9> its a bit ugly i MEAN
<shadeslayer> yayy i fixed it ><
<shadeslayer> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<anoneemouse> nothing there is helping shadeslayer
<anoneemouse> but i ave bigger problems
<anoneemouse> large amounts of files are missing on my ntfs partition
<anoneemouse> and some seem broken
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: hmm..well theres a program called ntfs recover...havent used it so you will need to its man pages
<anoneemouse> i just installed kubuntu!
<anoneemouse> did it trash my filesystem?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: where did you install it?? a new partition i hope
<anoneemouse> i used wubi
 * shadeslayer sighs
<anoneemouse> something wrong with wubi?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: i am against wubi :)
<anoneemouse> my dvd drive was broken
<anoneemouse> is
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: ouch...
<anoneemouse> my windows installation is probably wasted now too
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: i dont have the slightest idea on how to fix your ntfs problem
<anoneemouse> i hope it didnt trash my data
<anoneemouse> gigs worth
<anoneemouse> important docs, projects, music :/
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: i cant gurantee that it didnt
<anoneemouse> it probably didnt
<anoneemouse> the ntfs partition is probably mounted in some funny way or something
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: ive never used it,so i have no idea
<anoneemouse> theres no wubi channel
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: of course not
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: this is all there is :)
<anoneemouse> if my data is gone i will delete the internet
<shadeslayer> delete the internet?
<afeijo> I only need the /etc/resolv.conf file to configure my dns?
<musicman> yeah
<afeijo> its not working, my machine cant find any other in the network, linux or windows
<musicman> you need to configure /etc/network/interfaces
<phoenixz> I received a PDF document of somebody, which I just opened in okular.. there are many popup notes (which dont popup by the way, I have to go to a menu, and open them, not very easy).. but they are all empty.. is this a known bug?
<afeijo> musicman: my interfaces is configured, my machine have a static ip, with values for address, netmask and gateway
<anoneemouse> i need to reboot
<anoneemouse> brb
<anoneemouse> oh wait
<anoneemouse> not
<anoneemouse> have to leave
<anoneemouse> bye
<FloodBotK2> anoneemouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afeijo> lol
<anoneemouse> its how i talk!
<anoneemouse> :/
<afeijo> learn & improve
<afeijo> I'm so glad I dont have you on msn
<Pliskin> Hello :) I can't add a new location for the wheather plasmoid (the search button doesn't work), is this a bug ?
<Pliskin> I'm using KDE 4.3
<nathanielK> Pliskin: in what way is the button not working? I thought the same thing at first, but turns out you have to be super-general to get a match
<Pliskin> super-general ? I dont't understand :/
<Pliskin> (my english in very bad :/)
<nathanielK> well, the button worked for me -- I just had to type in the name of my state instead of my tow
<nathanielK> town*
<Pliskin> Oh, okey, thanks, I'll try that :)
<nathanielK> so if your problem is just not getting results it may just be the search term. If the button is simply not working at all, then I can't be of much help :)
<nathanielK> Pliskin: where are you from, out of curiousity?
<Pliskin> I tried countries' names, It didn't work either :/
<Pliskin> nathanielK : I tried Morocco and France
<nathanielK> I tried France and got matches from the BBC source
<nathanielK> I also got hits for Morocco. Not sure what the problem is :(
<Pliskin> Strange
<Pliskin> :/
<nathanielK> I am running 4.2.x though.
<Pliskin> when I click in Search, nothing happens
<Pliskin> but sometime, I have a strange error message
<Pliskin> nathanielK : Ok
<Pliskin> Oh*
<Pliskin> I'm running 4.3, that's it
<smiges> ы
<Mamarok> Pliskin: the weather widget doesn't work well in 4.2.x
<smiges> ывв
<smiges> привет всем
<Pliskin> Mamarok : I'm running 4.3
<Mamarok> !ru | smiges
<ubottu> smiges: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nathanielK> Mamarok: it's not working for Pliskin in 4.3, and it's working fine for me in 4.2.x.
<Mamarok> hm, didn't try that recently, let me see
<nathanielK> Pliskin: check here: https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=weather and file a bug report if you don't find anything relevant
<Mamarok> Pliskin: which of the weather widget do you use? the LCD one works fine for me
<Pliskin> It was buggy in 4.2, but in 4.3 I can"t even set a location
<Pliskin> nathanielK : ok
<smiges> my messages visible?
<smiges> i first day of irc
<smiges> ping
<shadeslayer> smiges: we hear you loud and clear
<smiges> on the mean work
<Mamarok> smiges: do you have a question?
<smiges>  I usually take jabber
<shadeslayer> smiges: or worse a problem with kubuntu?
<smiges> i don't registration on #ubuntu-ru
<BluesKaj> well then smiges , /join #ubuntu-ru
<francisco_t> Hi, I lose the services of kde. And I get a error from kded, when I try open configuration in the system setting. What can i do?
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: services of KDE?
<francisco_t> yes, for example, powerdevil, khotkeys... etc
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: these do not startup by default?
<starcraftman> Anyone know how I can stop Firefox from moving to my current desktop when I click a link in Quassel. I like to keep browser and client on separate desktops, I just want to click a link and then change desktop to see it.
<Pliskin> starcraftman : you can configure kwin to fix an app in one desktop
<francisco_t> yes shadeslayer, I had a problem with suspend. I reboot the xserver, because kubuntu was frozen. And the next sessions, kded is broken.
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: hm
<starcraftman> Pliskin: Can ya point me to right section of the desktop options then?
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: what kde version?
<francisco_t> shadeslayer: kubuntu jaunty 4.2.4
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: i cant think of anything...did you do something before kde froze?
<smiges> s
<smiges> мои месаги видно?
<Pliskin> starcraftman : right click on the window top
<Pliskin> then advanced
<smiges> oi
<shadeslayer> smiges: we understand english questions only
<francisco_t> shadeslayer: I forced reboot de xserver with ctl+alt+backspace, because kde is very very slow after wakeup from suspend
<smiges> registered there but can not login
<smiges> on #ubuntu-ru
<starcraftman> Pliskin: Excellent, thank you very much. All fixed, I just forced it to the desktop it was on.
<smiges> i use /nickserv smiges <password>
<shadeslayer> smiges: isnt it /msg nickserv
<Pliskin> starcraftman : you welcome :)
<francisco_t> shadeslayer: I created a new user to test, and kde load perfectly... maybe is a problem in my .kde/ setting?
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: idk..you could try deleting /.kde,that would reset everything in KDE
<francisco_t> :( all my settings lost? Is there some log-boot for kde?
<shadeslayer> francisco_t: back it up then...rename it to kde_backup
<smiges> but says that I have come to this nickname, but to write it i can't
<francisco_t> shadeslayer: I'm going to try, thanks.
<smiges> who speak russian?
<shadeslayer> smiges: i think you need to talk to the ops about your problem
<smiges> shadeslayer: what is it?
<shadeslayer> smiges: hold on one sec
<smiges> ok
<shadeslayer> smiges: ok type /join #ubuntu-irc
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is the key for the backports PPA not working??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nope, works fine here
<shadeslayer> like via the command line...sudo keyserver thing
<Mamarok> it hasn't changed s
<Mamarok> -s
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: my friend cant seem to be able to add the key via the cli method
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: probably a typo
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: same command worked here...
<Mamarok> an alternative way is to download the key with kgpg
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok,ill have him do that,though i doubt he has kgpg
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that should be installed in Kubuntu, normally
<Mamarok> !info kgpg
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kdeutils): encryption utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 955 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<shadeslayer> hmm
<noquinho> bom dia
<noquinho> tudo bem
<Mamarok> !pt | noquinho
<ubottu> noquinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<noquinho> thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A : command to get keys right?
<shadeslayer> ooh..he finally added the key
<veck> how do I preview the usplash without restarting my pc?
<shadeslayer> !usplash | veck
<ubottu> veck: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dbglt> hi guys, is there a way to get my wireless network to connect at startup/bootup, ie, not to be dependent on the gui? It's waiting for Network Manager applet now to connect, which is frustrating (using KDE 4)
<veck_> shadeslayer: yeah whats the terminal command to preview my current usplash?
<Fanfare_> veck_: so, did u get kttsd to actually speak?
<shadeslayer> veck_: its there in the wiki...though i guess sudo usplash in a tty will work too
<veck_> Fanfare_: no not yet still working on it
<shadeslayer> veck_: i think the option is sudo usplash -c
<darthanubis> anyone get 4.3RC3 from the backports yet?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: second
<veck_> shadeslayer: thnx very much i was typing sudo-usplash
<veck_> Fanfare_: well do i need to install mouth or something else to get it to work
<Mamarok> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh he finally added it.. thanks anyways :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you are welcome :)
<Pliskin> darthanubis : yes :)
<veck_> Linux Rules!
<darthanubis> Pliskin: I'm not getting any updates using the main server?
<Pliskin> No :)
<Pliskin> Ubuntu is not a Rolling Release distro
<shadeslayer> veck_: man pages to the rescue ;)
<Fanfare_> veck_: u need a Text-To-Speech-system like festival
<veck_> Fanfare_: ok I sry havent read the link you gave me yet
<darthanubis> Pliskin: what?
<darthanubis> are you talking to me?
<Fanfare_> veck_: its described in kttsd handbook
<darthanubis> who said anything about a rolling release distro?
<veck_> Fanfare_: ahh have to check it out
<darthanubis> I asked about the kde4.3rc3 being in the backports
<Pliskin> darthanubis : you're not getting kde 4.3 from the official repo because ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<darthanubis> Pliskin: lol, fial
<Mamarok> darthanubis: not yet
<darthanubis> fail
<Pliskin> and yes RC3 is in the bakcports repo
<darthanubis> Pliskin: know what your talking about before typing
<Mamarok> in the backports PPA
<Mamarok> not the jaunty-backports
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> I was just asking if anyone has gotten it yet
<Mamarok> Pliskin: please be precise, those are very different repos
<darthanubis> I know WHERE to get it
<Mamarok> darthanubis: yes, RC3 is running here
<darthanubis> Mamarok: Thank you
<Pliskin> Mamarok : yes I meant the backports ppa
<Mamarok> darthanubis: yaw :)
<Pliskin> darthanubis : I already said I was running RC3 :)
<darthanubis> Mamarok: strange I am not getting any updates
<Pliskin> and I think I know what I'm talking about, btw
<darthanubis> I'm running RC2 so I know I have the correct ppa setup...
<shadeslayer> im getting RC3 updates
<darthanubis> that garbage spewed about a "rolling release" was nonsense
<darthanubis> and unsolicticed
<Mamarok> darthanubis: your question was about the main server, and there are no updates on the main server, unless it is a rolling release
<darthanubis> Mamarok: which server do you use for your apt?
<Mamarok> hence the answer was correct
<veck> Fanfare_: I believe festival is install allready how can I tell for sure
<darthanubis> no that was NOT my question
<darthanubis> [15:05] <darthanubis> anyone get 4.3RC3 from the backports yet?
<Mamarok> ok
<darthanubis> of course i did not mean the regulat backports but the PPA backports
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: quick question,will the firefox from the firefox website work fine ? or should my friend install via apt?
<Pliskin> I answered to that questin first
<Pliskin> then you asked about the main repo
<Pliskin> and i answered again
<darthanubis> shadeslayer: install via apt, why not?
<Pliskin> so please when someone take the time to answer, be polite
<Mamarok> Pliskin: please
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: he installed via the site..
<darthanubis> the main repo question was not about the repo, it was about the main server
<Fanfare_> veck: simply try to reinstall with          sudo apt-get install festival festival-voice
<Mamarok> darthanubis: indeed, let's stay polite, we are all volunteers here
<Fanfare_> veck: if it is installed , it tells u
<darthanubis> shadeslayer: that was uneccasry
<Mamarok> so can we end that nitpicking on both sides, please?
<shadeslayer> darthanubis: unfourtunately he has already installed...how do i remove it now
<darthanubis> you call it nitpicking, which is a pety description, I call it accuracy
<Mamarok> darthanubis: update your sources, you will get the RC3 packages if you have the backports PPA activated
<Mamarok> consider this closed
<veck> Fanfare_: http://pastebin.com/m7ada8b49
<darthanubis> sources are updated every time synaptic or adept or apt-get update is ran, and no updates have appeared hence why I started this line of inquiry to begin with
<coyneder> hi everyone...whats the etiquette here? is there anything besides the FAQ i'm to read before i ask a question?
<darthanubis> I'll consider it closed once I have resolved my issue thanks
<Mamarok> coyneder: read the topic, please
<Mamarok> coyneder: also, this is a support only channel, discussion goes to #kubuntu-offtopic, and of course, the COde of Conduct applies in all *ubuntu channels
<Fanfare_> veck: ok, festival-voice was just a guess ... festival is installed
<Mamarok> coyneder: but of course yu can ask support questions anytime :)
<Mamarok> you*
<veck> Fanfare_: so were do i find it ?
<Fanfare_> veck: find and start kttsmgr in K-Menu
<coyneder> when i try to install kompose apt-get can't find the package even though i've set it to universe...does it simply no longer exist as a supported program?
<Mamarok> coyneder: that's a strange command
<veck> Fanfare_: ok it started up
<Mamarok> it should read sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<coyneder> i mean i do this:  sudo apt-get install kompose
<Mamarok> !info kompose
<ubottu> Package kompose does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> well, this is an old KDE3 application IIRC
<coyneder> thats fine
<coyneder> i'll stop trying to find it since it isn't findable
<Mamarok> what does aptitude show kompose tell you?
<coyneder> let me do that
<Mamarok> I can't find it, what application is it?
<coyneder> unable to locate package kompose
<Fanfare_> veck: if it does not show a config dialog rightclick on the new icon in taskbar and select configure
<Fanfare_> veck: afk 1 min
<Mamarok> coyneder: the last relase was for KDE 3.2, that's very, very old...
<Mamarok> you can install it, but I don't recommend it, as it will need very old Qt packages
<Mamarok> coyneder: which version of Kubuntu do you run?
<coyneder> no i'd rather not
<coyneder> i was looking for the most updated version but if the ujpdated version is that old i'll do without
<coyneder> i'm on jaunty
<Mamarok> coyneder: I think you should go for the task manger in Kontact
<Fanfare_> veck: in config dialog choose 2nd tab "speaker" or similar
<coyneder> *shrug* i really like Expose on OS X and was hoping to get its equivalent here
<veck> Fanfare_: not showing a new icon in taskbar
<coyneder> but if i can't my world won't end haha
<darthanubis> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backport
<darthanubis> Ok I see the new pages on the page
<Mamarok> coyneder: well, there is enough choice out there :)
<Fanfare_> veck: did it show a config dialog?
<darthanubis> but I think the problem is my transparent proxy giving me cached pages to apt
<shadeslayer> bye guys and gals....
<darthanubis> what is the command to have apt circumvent the proxy?
<veck> Fanfare_: no it trys to start up then disapears
<coyneder> thanks for your help mamarok! later everyone
<Mamarok> darthanubis: what do you mean?
<Fanfare_> veck: hm, try running    kttsmgr   in console
<Mamarok> you can just add the sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> and add this key to your keyring:
<darthanubis> I'm behind a web proxy transparent, and I believe apt is not pulling the new kde4 packages because of it
<Mamarok> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<darthanubis> Mamarok: dude, of course I've done that
<Mamarok> darthanubis: no, I think you just need to install the key
<darthanubis> that is the first thing I did upon install to get the RC2 running
<Mamarok> oh, didn't see your last answer, sry
<darthanubis> I have the repo installed correctly, but can't seem to get updates to upgrade
<darthanubis> np
<Mamarok> I can't help you there, not savvy in proxy stuff, sry
<darthanubis> This is just so weird
<veck> Fanfare_: cannot seem to figure out how to run it from command
<veck> Fanfare_: kdesudo kttsmgr
<Fanfare_> veck: u dont ned sudo for the manager!
<Fanfare_> veck: in konsole try pstree -p | grep tts to see whats already running...
<darthanubis> got it!
<darthanubis> Mamarok: had to clear the web proxy cache as I suspected
<veck> Fanfare_: http://pastebin.com/m5dac0b6a
<Fanfare_> veck: uh man thts definately running :-)
<veck> Fanfare_: how do i get it to speak
<Fanfare_> veck: clean up some prozesses         sudo killall kttsd          sudo killall festival           sudo killall kttsmgr
<dwidmann> Is anyone around familiar with ddrescue? It seems to have hung on me at "Splitting Error areas" after it has "finished"
<veck> Fanfare_: ok killed some procs
<Fanfare_> veck: now lets first test festival
<Fanfare_> veck: echo "Hello World" | festival --tts
<veck> Fanfare_: ok
<veck> Fanfare_: says cant open desktop
<Fanfare_> veck: hm?
<veck> Fanfare_: http://pastebin.com/m34b063d3
<Fanfare_> veck: ok, u have a prob with sound! /dev/dsp is a sound device...
<Fanfare_> veck: do u have sound at all?
<veck> Fanfare_: yes i have sound
<Fanfare_> veck: ok, wait one min, checking. festival wants OSS devices, but i guess u use ALSA...
<veck> Fanfare_: ok did it again and it said somthing that time
<Fanfare_> veck: ???
<veck> Fanfare_: sry i had another app running
<Fanfare_> veck: ok
<Fanfare_> veck: good then
<veck> Fanfare_: now were getting somewere
<Fanfare_> veck: echo "Hello World" | festival --tts    works now...
<veck> Fanfare_: yes
<aliam> hey guys
<Fanfare_> veck: :-) Hail open source :-)
<veck> Fanfare_: lol
<veck> Fanfare_: what do we test now
<aliam> since i installed kde 4.3 rc all gtk apps crash when opening the file picker in my home directory
<Fanfare_> veck: could u please give output of       pstree -p | grep tts   again
<veck> Fanfare_: yeah ive seen simular programs like this for windows that cost thousands of dollars
<Mamarok> aliam: file picker?
<Fanfare_> veck: not getting to kttsd and kttsmgr
<veck> Fanfare_: nothing came up
<Fanfare_> veck: good
<aliam> the file dialog, for example when you are about to upload a file
<Mamarok> aliam: and which RC are you talking about, RC3 I guess?
<Mamarok> aliam: you mean the file manager?
<aliam> Mamarok: yes rc3. this happened also with rc2
<aliam> Mamarok: i really dont know ho its called, sorry.
<aliam> file dialog, file picker, file manager
<aliam> something like that
<Mamarok> aliam: file manager, called dolphin
<aliam> no its not dolphin
<Mamarok> well, what then, how do you start it?
<aliam> its the dialog in gtk apps
<Fanfare_> veck: start in konsole         kttsd
<Mamarok> oh, don't know that
<Pliskin> the file manager dialog
<aliam> when i try to upload a file with firefox this dialog appears
<Mamarok> aliam: you should use the one in KDE
<Mamarok> oh, the dialog, now I understand :)
<aliam> Mamarok: sure but i dont know how
<Mamarok> sorry,
<Pliskin> in firefox, you can choose to not use the gnome one
<Mamarok> aliam: nope, firefox is a gtk application, so it uses this dialog only
<Pliskin> in about:config
<Fanfare_> veck: then start in konsole         kttsmgr
<Mamarok> Pliskin: well, that never worked for me
<aliam> Mamarok: ok, this always worked until kde 4.3
<veck> Fanfare_: ok nothing happened
<brewmaster> i just upgraded from kubuntu intrepid to jaunty, and now sound doesn't work for anything (mp3s, mythtv, avis, etc) except for the intro music when i first log in
<brewmaster> any ideas on how to fix this?
<Mamarok> aliam: well, I haven't tested everything yet, you could try and move your ~/.kde/ folder and start KDE again
<Fanfare_> veck: could u please give output of       pstree -p | grep tts   again
<Mamarok> brewmaster: you need to install the codecs
<veck> brewmaster: try right clicking the speaker icon and open kmix turn up volume
<veck> Fanfare_: shows both apps
<brewmaster> Mamarok: i have ubuntu-restricted-extras already installed
<aliam> Mamarok: the whole folder? is this dialog affected by this folder?
<Pliskin> aliam : you can try to change ui.allow_platform_file_picker to false
<Fanfare_> veck: good, now go to systemsettings in K-Menu
<aliam> Pliskin: yes i already did that, but all the other apps dont work
<Fanfare_> veck: accessibility
<Pliskin> Oh, I thouht you use only firefox, sorry :/
<veck> Fanfare_: ok
<brewmaster> veck: the volume is at max
<brewmaster> veck: the log in music plays fine, and the "test" works when I go into system settings
<aliam> i also noticed that the dialog doesnt crash when it starts in any other folder that my home dir
<Fanfare_> veck: in accessibility there should be something like speechoutput...
<aliam> than*
<brewmaster> if I try to play an mp3 with mplayer from the command line, i get this: http://pastebin.ca/1506097 and it hangs after outputting that last line and i hear nothing
<Fanfare_> veck: select tab speaker
<veck> Fanfare_: dont see speachoutput anywere
<Fanfare_> veck: how are the both pages called?
<veck> Fanfare_: accesability and text to speach
<Fanfare_> veck: :-) then sure select Text to speech, as thats what we want to configure :-)
<veck> Fanfare_: kk
<Fanfare_> veck: select tab speaker
<Fanfare_> veck: are there any speackers listed? delete all!
<veck> Fanfare_: dont see speakers
<Fanfare_> veck: second tab, maybe called talkers or so... remember i have german KDE here...
<veck> Fanfare_: yup
<Fanfare_> veck: remove all talkers listed if any...
<veck> Fanfare_: ok done
<Fanfare_> veck: now press Add..
<Fanfare_> Language: English , Synthesiser: festival Interactive
<veck> Fanfare_: wich synthysizer should i use
<veck> Fanfare_: ok
<Fanfare_> veck: select that talker and edit
<veck> Fanfare_: allright
<Fanfare_> veck: press Test Button lower right
<veck> Fanfare_: nothing
<dirag03> ubunto can not show youtube can any one help im new linux
<Fanfare_> hm, does it show a list of voices?
<veck> Fanfare_: no only one
<Fanfare_> what path is set in first inputbox?
<dirag03> ubunto can not show youtube can any one help im new linux
<Fanfare_> dirag03: did u install medibuntu repos?
<dirag03> no
<Fanfare_> dirag03: !medibuntu
<Fanfare_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dirag03> thanx alot i ll try it now
<dirag03> !mediabunto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabunto
<dirag03> !medibunto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunto
<Fanfare_> veck: what path is set in first inputbox to festival?
<Fanfare_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<veck> Fanfare_: /usr/bin/festival
<Fanfare_> veck: show me result of               dpkg-query -l *festival*
<veck> Fanfare_: http://pastebin.com/m6a254b0f
<Fanfare_> veck: please install              sudo apt-get install festival-freebsoft-utils
<Fanfare_> veck: what setting do u have in tab Audio ?
<compilerwriter> is there a specific channel for those of us using wubi?k
<compilerwriter> !wubi | compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter, please see my private message
<veck> Fanfare_: KDE phono
<Fanfare_> veck: ok, change that to use alsa!
<veck> Fanfare_: sweet test worked that time
<Fanfare_> ok
<veck> Fanfare_: thank you for helping me with this by the way
<Fanfare_> veck: on the talkers config page there is a checkbox to "load voice/talker on startup" i dont know what it does, so play with it.
<Fanfare_> in kate there is a module to talk text typed in there ....
<Fanfare_> and konqueror has a module to talk webpages, but be careful i think its brocken it talks HTML not the text IIRC
<Fanfare_> veck: make sure "activate TTS" is checked in tab general
<Fanfare_> veck: and show tts in systray should be checked too
<veck> Fanfare_:  ok thnx again ill play with it some more over the next few days
<Fanfare_> veck: ur welkome and test www.simon-listens.org too
<vbgunz> kopete keeps complaining about adding myself? but I cannot find myself in my own buddy list? whats up?
<Xnet0> vbgunz: what IM network are you trying to connect to? WIndows live??
<Xnet0> nick a
<Xnet0> nick "a
<Xnet0> nick
<vbgunz_> kopete never fully exits anymore?
<JavaTheJHut> vbgunz_: ive had that same problem also. I've never found the solution to it.
<vbgunz_> JavaTheJHut: I think I found the add myself complaint... try exposing empty groups *as* you shouldn't see yourself as an offline user like that *I think*
<flavio> instalei a versão 6.10 no desktop. alguém sabe com faço pra atualizá-la?
<shadeslayer> flavio: i believe 6.10 is eol
<shadeslayer> !eol | flavio
<ubottu> flavio: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Captain_Haddock> !br | flavio
<ubottu> flavio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Captain_Haddock> anybody know why there hasn't been an update for Ktorrent in Jaunty? It's still at 3.2.1 whereas the latest bugfix release is 3.2.2 (which looks to be avialable in karmic)
<shadeslayer> i have 3.2.1
<flavio> yes. i saw. the 6.10 is EOL. that is the only version that i could intall
<flavio> <ubottu> thanks!
<elitrou> it's a bot, flavio :)
<flavio> <elitrou> Sorry, but what is that "bot"?
<elitrou> flavio: it's not a human, it's a script, programmed to respond on certain triggers
<real_ate> hello! i possibly made a little bit of a hasty dicision there a second ago. I just installed the KDE 4.3 RC but i'm having problems
<real_ate> Its not program problems its actually packaging problems
<real_ate> dpkg is exiting with an error code 1
<real_ate> so i'm only getting part of the update
<real_ate> also : trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkephal.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<real_ate> any suggestions ?
<elitrou> real-ate: have you tried to do sudo aptitude reinstall kde-workspace-bin?
<flavio> <elitrou>  Ok! thnaks!!
<elitrou> flavio: you're welcome
<real_ate> elitrou: kdebase-workspace-bin is already the newest version.
<flavio> <elitrou> by the way....do you know something about Error5 - Input/Output devices during kubuntu installation?
<Captain_Haddock> shadeslayer: yes, I have 3.2.1 as well.. why isn't there an update to 3.2.2? It was release on 1st June.
<real_ate> do you mean uninstall? there is no "reinstall" command
<shadeslayer> Captain_Haddock: i also have a svn version i use for kde-nightly,but no idea on the upgrade
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers
<shadeslayer> Captain_Haddock: maybe theyre busy with the RC?
<elitrou> real_ate: do you try apt-get or aptitude?
<real_ate> oh
 * real_ate read that wrong
<Captain_Haddock> shadeslayer: well, it's already available for karmic.
<shadeslayer> Captain_Haddock: that is irrelevant
<Captain_Haddock> (and it's a bugfix release.. so it's probably more straightforward)
<Captain_Haddock> shadeslayer: why, exactly?
<shadeslayer> Captain_Haddock: because something that works in karmic might not work in jaunty
<real_ate> elitrou: i don't think this is the problem... i can't do any of this because it is asking me to uninstall all the other kde stuff i just installed
<Captain_Haddock> Sure, but the compile script hasn't changed from 3.2.1 to 3.2.2.. There must be some other "administrative" reason behind it
<elitrou> real-ate: does it mentions any dependency problems?
<shadeslayer> Captain_Haddock: dunno
<real_ate> elitrou: http://pastebin.com/d53f05fca
<real_ate> wtf!!! its working now!!!!
<avihay> umm, I need some help. I tryed to upgread from 8.4 to 9.4, the upgread process faild, I tryed dpkg a few times, it managed to install most packages. I tryed to reboot, and bam, It won't load the root filesystem
<elitrou> real_ate: it's a dark magic:)
<shadeslayer> avihay: you cannot upgrade to 9.04 from a 8.04 LTS install
 * real_ate quite used to dark magic
<real_ate> ;)
 * real_ate is a developer
<shadeslayer> avihay: you need to reinstall all over again,thats why LTS releases are different from ' Normal ' releases
<real_ate> KDE 4.3 come to papa!!!
<avihay> it tryes to load the root filesystem by UUID, and I'm starting to belive that it's because /dev/disk/by-uuid isn't working
<avihay> shadeslayer: maybe I mixed a few versions up, it was probebly 8.04 to8.10
<shadeslayer> avihay: you can only go from 8.04 to 10.04
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you can go from 8.04 to 8.10
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you can upgrade to non-lts releases.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i thought 8.04 was LTS
<avihay> well, if I in initramfs, if I ls /dev/disk/by-uuid, I don't see my root hdd's uuid, only the others
<ikonia> it is
<shadeslayer> ikonia: really? i thought LTS meant you can only upgrade to the next LTS
<ikonia> no,
<avihay> no
<shadeslayer> then i guess its  8.04 to 8.10 then to 9.04
<Dragnslcr> shadeslayer- Kubuntu 8.04 wasn't an LTS anyway
<shadeslayer> Dragnslcr: what!
<avihay> guys, you be missing the issue!
<flavio> does anyone knows something about Error5 - Input/Output devices during kubuntu installation?
<Daviey> flavio: could be bad media?  CD.. try reburning?
<flavio> <Daviey> i did that, but the problem still extis
<avihay> I think that the last CRT monitor in the house is on it's last legs... sigh
<Kragnerac> :)
<elitrou> flavio: did you check the md5sum?
<hagisbasheruk> His folks , just installed Kubuntu Netbook Edition , had a few crashes after boot on X so did the customary apt-get update/upgrade , all looked well on reboot but when desktop splash screen came up it faded away to black screen with no task bar , X is still running so i installed Xchat and Windows r fine
<noquinho> portuguese?
<hagisbasheruk> so seems to be problem with taskbar and desktop only
<noquinho> how can i back after i press crtl+alt+f1 ???
<shadeslayer> noquinho: ctrl+alt+F7
<noquinho> i always turn of because i never knows back
<noquinho> ok
<hagisbasheruk> now you do :P
<noquinho> thx
<elitrou> hagisbasheruk: try to boot into recovery mode and auto-fix graphic file
<hagisbasheruk> okay ;) brb , thanks elitrou
<noquinho> where i find portuguese channel?
<elitrou> noquinho: i'm not sure there is one
<noquinho> como eu faco apos instalar envynv-gtk ??
<noquinho> i need install my nvidia
<noquinho> i instaled already envynv-gtk
<noquinho> but i dont know what to do now
<avihay> noquinho: what is the two letter short for portuguese?
<avihay> noquinho: and you need to run envy, it should guid you thorugh the driver install process
<veck> How do I create a shortcut to wine C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
<avihay> veck: where, desktop, folder, or Kmenu?
<hagisbasheruk> sudo apt-get update the apt-get upgrade --fix-missing seems to have resolved some problems , i now see desktop YAY !!
<veck> avihay: desktop folder
<hagisbasheruk> thanks to who pointed me in the right direction but i saw no fix-graphic in recovery menu
<elitrou> hagisbasheruk: you need to scroll it down to see it
<hagisbasheruk> i did
<elitrou> sounds strange - it's the last option i have on my list
<hagisbasheruk> anyway thanks , it made me think :)
<hagisbasheruk> let me check again , i have just done some updates , brb rebootin
<veck> avihay: /home/david/Desktop/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe
<avihay> go there with a file manager like dolphin
<avihay> right click on an empty area, and select create new->link to application
<veck> avihay: empty area on my desktop?
<avihay> yes
<Scunizi> I'm running kub. Jaunty in a vbox vm.. the auto updater said there were updates that wouldn't process so I went to the terminal and did update, upgrade and dist-upgrade to capture the kernel updates.. doesn't kubuntu prompt for a reboot on a kernel upgrade? if it does it seems I don't know where to look.
<Scunizi> AH HA
<Scunizi> nevermind.. I found it.. :/
<dave_30> how do i add startup programs? is there an app to make it simple?
<avihay> dave_30: sinaptic, as simple and strightforward as it comes
<avihay> grr
<hagisbasheruk> nope , i dont have fix-graphic on Kubuntu Netbook Edition on recovery menu elitrou
<avihay> !synaptic | dave_30
<ubottu> dave_30: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Captain_Haddock> dave_30: system settings -> advanced -> autostart
<avihay> ok, sory, I misread there
<veck> avihay: did you forget about me
<avihay> no
<veck> avihay: patience is a virtue
<avihay> are you looking at your desktop, or at your dektop through dolphin?
<veck> avihay: both
<veck> avihay: there is no shortcut to wow on my real desktop so i have to open it with dolphin and loanch it every time
<avihay> if your looking throug dolphin, you can go to file->create new->link to application
<avihay> a dialog box will appear
<Captain_Haddock> veck: if you have it in KMenu, you can just drag it to your desktop.
<Captain_Haddock> Wine usually adds program icons in a Wine folder (IIRC)
<avihay> in the application tab there is a text box
<veck> avihay: there is no file/create new application
<avihay> you canenter the wine "c:\...      ....exe" there
<veck> avihay: theres a file create new directory
<avihay> file, create new link
<veck> avihay: so you are saying that in dolphin to click on the file tab at top and create new link?
<avihay> it's called link to application
<avihay> under the create new menu, of the file menu in the menu bar of dolphin
<avihay> I'm trying to find an image online, but no luck so far
<veck> avihay: there is nothing in dolphin file tab called create new menu
<veck> avihay: sry misunderstood you i found it
<vlt1> Hello. I have some corrupt files in /usr/ and /lib/ -- Any idea how to repair them? What command can I run after chrooting to the root fs?
<veck> avihay: ok now how do i find the location or path to the file?
#kubuntu 2009-07-25
<Captain_Haddock> veck: read and follow the steps that avihay outlined earlier
<veck> ok peanut gallery
<kimmel> hi, i have a simple question. For each new version of Ubuntu, I have to download everyting again;; losing all my personalised things;;
<avihay> kimmel: no
<harolddong> do I bring up issues I have with the kde 4.3 rc packages in here or in kubuntu-devel?
<kimmel> hmm ty
<avihay> kimmel:  you can rither upgread your system
<kimmel> nice
<kimmel> thank you
<avihay> kimmel: or have your system installed on one partition and your home folder on another
<kimmel> oooh
<kimmel> better
<kimmel> heh
<avihay> kimmel: the two partition solution lets you replace your whole system, whenever you want, while keeping your personal files
<avihay> and settings
<kimmel> uhum
<kimmel> ty
<avihay> veck: in the new application link dialog, you can place: wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe"
<veck> avihay: thank you very much sry im notso educated on linux
<avihay> in the command dialog box in the application tab
<veck> avihay: thank you again for your patience!
<veck> avihay: it is working great noe
<avihay> umm, can any one tell me how can I boot a system with grub installed on it from an iso of a livecd?
<veck> avihay: now
<avihay> good to hear
<veck> avihay: you mean mnt the media?
<avihay> no, I ment booting
<veck> avihay: what is preventing it from booting
<avihay> I know it's possible, I found a site with explenations, but it's on the "dead" machine I'm trying to renstall
<avihay> well, let's just say that a bad upgread can be a pain in the $$$
<avihay> I have a live cd on one of my hdds, I want to boot from it. how do I?
<avihay> I have grub!
 * hagisbasheruk is happy , got broadcom driver working , got rid of network manager, installed wicd and wifi radar ( thats more like it )
<hagisbasheruk> okay , i need to break something now :P
<tehboriz> any good tools for wireless network management? plasma network manager is buggy and sucks total balls right now, i'm not complaining because i'm in kde 4
<hagisbasheruk> wicd with wifi-radar tehboriz i just switched too
<tehboriz> is the package name wicd??
<tehboriz> nvm
<hagisbasheruk> wicd
<hagisbasheruk> lol
<hagisbasheruk> reboot after installing ,then setup
<tehboriz> i installed wifi-radar
<hagisbasheruk> i would also install wicd too
<avihay> !wifi-radar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar
<hagisbasheruk> mabey it installs when you apt-get wifi-radar anyway , but i always install it 1st
<hagisbasheruk> plasma network manager looks promising once the bus are ironed out
<avihay> oh, good, after 40 minuets of searching, I found it!
<avihay> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<hagisbasheruk> i just use a dvdrw avihay :P
<kaustubh> can anyone tell me what the kmail equivalent of thunderbird's "IMAP server directory" setting is?
<kaustubh_> can anyone tell me what the kmail equivalent of thunderbird's "IMAP server directory" setting is?
<cor> evenin.  I got 2 usb bluetooth dongles on two laptops, work great, except, they have identical MAC addresses. Anyone know how I might change one?
<mrjaxon> hello people! anyone more than me having trouble burning dvd iso files since switching to jaunty?
<cor> in what way do we have to be more than you?
<MrJaxon> huh? I mean if I'm alone with this trouble.
<cor> what *is* the trouble, exactly?
<MrJaxon> Well whenever I try to burn a dvd iso it just burns like 1% - 3% and then it hangs. I've been testing k3b, brassario or whatever the name is. And also imgburn with wine. It hangs everytime. I've had to throw 9 dvd's so far :/
<bazhang> MrJaxon, trouble with which app; this is a dvd.iso to dvd?
<bazhang> MrJaxon, this is in gnome or kde
<MrJaxon> Yup dvd.iso to dvd. It's in kde 4.2
<bazhang> MrJaxon, is this a linux.iso?
<MrJaxon> Yup it's a linux dist
<bazhang> MrJaxon, it hangs for how long before you cancel it
<cor> 8187
<cor> oops, ignore that, too
<MrJaxon> well it's been different since I got tired of waiting. But I'd say that I've been letting it try to burn for a good 30 minutes from time to time before cancelling.
<cor> I meant to say, yes, thanks for yesterday's advice, the updated kernel DID make my RTL8187 fly like the wind
<cor> MrJaxon, I meant, what were the specific error messages, log output and such
<cor> consider unetbootin, it rocks
<cor> and saves money on disks
 * cor smells googlin..
<bazhang> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cor> noted
<bazhang> MrJaxon, you may wish to try unetbootin, provided your computer allows boot from usb , as cor mentioned
<MrJaxon> cor I'm sorry I don't know how to check log outputs :/
<cor> bazhang, word. I only got one puter than can do it
<MrJaxon> unetbootin? ok so I just put the iso on an usb device and boot it from there?
<cor> pretty much
<bazhang> MrJaxon, not exactly that, but close
<MrJaxon> Well I know that in BIOS I have that option so maybe that would work.
<MrJaxon> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<bazhang> you could also install usb-creator
<cor> what's nice about unetbootin, is that it's available for windows, so it's great for converting folk over to Linux
<MrJaxon> ah, that sounds like a good idea :) both of you :D
<cor> I  only just discovered it myself yesterday, when I ran out of CDs
<cor> mother of invention and all
<cor> I got a new laptop, so I'm using the other one to play with new distros
<MrJaxon> well my cpu hates my ipod which is my only usb device so I can't use that. it makes the whole cpu unbootable. However I have 1 dvd left and I thought that maybe I'll save it for tomorrow and visit a friend with windows so she can burn the iso for me.
<cor> coupled with the local free WiFi coming in at 1.5MBYTES/s, I'm getting through a load of em!
<cor> it still has kubuntu on the main partition, though ;o)
<gopi> hello
<gopi> i would like some help with the grub and installing a partition manager
<gopi> can anyone help?
<cor> gopi, just ask, and see
<cor> heh
<Chaotic_Descent> This is for some other flavor of Linux called Kubuntu, not Ubuntu, right?
<Dragnslcr> This channel?
<Chaotic_Descent> Yes. This channel.
<vaio> kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Yes, this channel is specifically for Kubuntu. There is also #ubuntu for general Ubuntu questions
<Dragnslcr> vaio- if you like KDE better than Gnome, yes
<tehboriz> guys how do i disable wlan0?
<tehboriz> iwconfig wlan0 down doesnt work
<bazhang> tehboriz, which command are you using
<tehboriz> bazhang: sudo iwconfig wlan0 down
<tehboriz> i get unknown command or something
<bazhang> tehboriz, what about ifconfig
<Chaotic_Descent> Thanks, Dragnslcr. I must have typed /join #Ubuntu instead of /join #ubuntu or something before... :S I'm so frazzled.
<tehboriz> nice call bazhang
<tehboriz> you rule
<tehboriz> wait how do i check if it's really down
<tehboriz> it doesn't say no wireless extensions
<bazhang> you want to completely disable it? on a more permanent basis? or just short-term
<tehboriz> permannent
<tehboriz> it's broken, connection is weak and alwas drops
<tehboriz> sad story
<tehboriz> wlan1 with my external wireless card is way better
<carpii> is there a tool i can call from cmdline, which will load a given string into kde's clipboard ?
<bazhang> tehboriz, what about blacklisting the module then (sorry did not notice your response, was away for a bit)
<bazhang> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bazhang> tehboriz, ^^
<tehboriz> thx ill do it in a few mins i gotta brb
<dhuv> hello all, I just upgraded today to KDE 4.3 RC1 with the jaunty backports and I wanted to confirm that I am not the only one that has issues with the NetworkManager icon in the taskbar
<darthanubis> anyone else use system monitor temperature plasma widget and notice the temps are correct but the label for degrees is F when it should be C? And that there is no way to change that in the options?
<cor> in case anyone wondered: bluetooth MAC address change = bdaddr
<Guest11141> herro?
<Guest11141> is anyone here?
<bazhang> Guest11141, yes
<Guest11141> herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrro
<Guest11141> hey!
<Guest11141> how do i change my name
<Guest11141> ?
<bazhang> in irc?
<Guest11141> yeahh
<bazhang>   /nick newnick
<papasmurfetta> yay!
<papasmurfetta> thanks!
<papasmurfetta> later dude!
<bazhang> if you wish to keep it register it
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dsmith_> kde 4.3 is nice
<dsmith_> :)
<asas> Hi, I had to replace my motherboard and now when I boot I get "GRUB" in caps, but no operating system.. any ideas on how to fix?
<quinton> Need help fixing my display resolution
<quinton> I've reformatted twice, tried a bunch of commands, nothing can get it back to 1280x1024. I can ddcprobe and see it as 1280x1024 but I can't set it as that.
<asas> so I ran jfs_fsck on my raid partition that I just reassembled and it says it is clean, but when I try to mount the partition I get a bad super block or incorrect filesystem error
<asas> any ideas?
<nico313> where can i find the drivers to play a dvd in kubuntu 8.10
<DarkChewie> nico313: Drivers or players?
<nico313> drivers because the player is in there it just can not read/play a dvd
<DarkChewie> it is strange
<DarkChewie> what model?
<nico313> gt228 gateway
<nico313> kubuntu 8.10
<DarkChewie> no, the DVD player
<DarkChewie> nico313: Brand and model, You are using USB DVD player?
<nico313> don't knnow it doesn't say on the dv.
<DarkChewie> notebook?
<nico313> desktop
<DarkChewie> some brand?
<nico313> it doesn't say the brand only that it is multi-format
<DarkChewie> nico313: it is strange, because ou dont need drivers to play DVD
<DarkChewie> nico313:I can not help much, you better wait for someone with more experience or post in the ubuntu forum ... "http://ubuntuforums.org/"
<ubsafder> hello
<Captain_Haddock> nico313: how are you trying to play them?
<Captain_Haddock> ubsafder: hi
<ubsafder> i have a broken package when i tried reinstalling it i get http://pastebin.com/mc3402a
<ubsafder> the broken package is kdebase-runtime
<ubsafder> i am trying to use  kubuntu jaunty
<Captain_Haddock> ubsafder: I'm afraid I don't understand the error message
<Captain_Haddock> !info kdebase-runtime
<ubottu> kdebase-runtime (source: kdebase-runtime): runtime components from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1861 kB, installed size 5520 kB
<Captain_Haddock> nico313: I don't know your exact issue, but you can try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras and also enable the medibuntu repository
<Captain_Haddock> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Captain_Haddock> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Captain_Haddock> nico313: ^
<tomdavidson> does anyone know how to correlate mtd devices with msdos style partitions?
<bogdanbiv> what's a mtd device?
<bogdanbiv> tomdavidson: mtd == mounted?
<tomdavidson> thanks fo rthe reply... MTD Memory Technology Device http://www.linux-mtd.infradead.org/
<tomdavidson> like mem on an embeded system and not via USB
<harolddong> is anybody running the latest kde 4.3 rc in here
<Mamarok> internet: do not send unsollicited PM, please
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, if i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and don't like it, can i just apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop later and revert to my current setup?
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: it will not remove KDE if it's that what you mean, kubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<Mamarok> ditto for ubuntu-desktop
<CptnAwesome> so any packages that are installed with kubuntu-desktop will be removed with it as well, leaving only what i have on the machine now? what happens if i have installed packages included with kubuntu-desktop already?
<CptnAwesome> sorry for the long winded questions =)
 * CptnAwesome just does it and suffers the consequences.
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: no, read what I said :)
<Mamarok> if you remove kubuntu-desktop it will only remove that package, not KDE
<Mamarok> kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it only installs KDE, it doesn't remove it
<harolddong> where are the .vcf files stored
<CptnAwesome> ok, thanks
 * Mamarok doesn't know what .vcf files are
<harolddong> I updated to the latest rc and my contacts arent showing up.  all of the resources can't be found but they werent moved. akonadi server says there is an error 11 "Unable to lock ./ibdata1"
<Mamarok> oh, right, I remember now
<McAku> Moi
<harolddong> I'm wondering if there is a problem with the latest rc packaes or if something just screwed up on my end
<Mamarok> harolddong: which KDE version do you have?
<Mamarok> oh, sorry, didn't read :(
 * Mamarok is not really awake yet
<harolddong> kde 4.3 rc3
<McAku> KANAVA ON SUOMENKIELISILLE
<Mamarok> McAku: English, please
<Mamarok> and do not shout
<harolddong> I wiped backed all the important files in my ./kde folder and restored after updating like I do everytime but this has never happened
<harolddong> before
<McAku> This is finnish person
<Mamarok> hm, I never do that, it just works, but my address data is in a subfolder of home, not in .kde/share
<Mamarok> !fi | McAku
<ubottu> McAku: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<McAku> okay
<harolddong> what is ./ibdata1?
<harolddong> and why can't it be opened?
<Mamarok> because it is locked, apparently
<Mamarok> it's a MySQL error message that it can't acces the data
<harolddong> this is my akonadi mysql error http://pastebin.com/m2991ae9d
<Mamarok> harolddong: I am not a database savvy person, maybe ask in #kde
<Mamarok> seems oyu already have a running instance of Akonadi, maybe shutting down Akonadi in the system settings and start over KDE can help
<Mamarok> you*
<habibi> hii
<vkhialani> besides gimp which other image manipulation application do you suggest. Especially vector images ?
<joseph> vkhialani: inkscape
<vkhialani> thank you
<joseph> :D
<inferno_i7> hey does anyone know how to trigger a script when a file is modified
<inferno_i7> I want to autosend an email if a file is updated
<beyondcr> ok i have a question how do you apply a .patch file?
<ralf_1985> i lost my kdmrc file
<ralf_1985> how can i get it back ?
<beyondcr> any one there?
<Mamarok> !ask | beyondcr
<ubottu> beyondcr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<beyondcr> i have a .patch file how do i make it work
<beyondcr> i tryed to make
<Mamarok> beyondcr: you didn't specify what patch on what application
<beyondcr> but nothing happen
<Mamarok> and which KDE version
<beyondcr> its a patch for cowpatty 4.6
<Mamarok> FYI, a patch has to be applied in the source normally, then you have to recompile the application
 * Mamarok doesn't know what application this is
<beyondcr> kde 4.2.2
<Mamarok> beyondcr: download the source file, apply the patch with the command 'patch -p0 < patch.file' in the correct folder of the source
<Mamarok> then recompile with the appropriate means suggested in the README file of the source
<beyondcr> ty
<Mamarok> beyondcr: you are welcome :)
<inferno_i7> does anyone know how to use events to trigger scripts? i want to run a script when a file is modified but I dont want to run an infinite loop.
<Kuuuu> Hi there, anybody is using KDE 4.3 RC3 on Kubuntu 9.04?
<Kuuuu> I upgraded to the PPA packages and plasma always SEGV.
<Kuuuu> had to revert back to 4.2.2
<Kuuuu> wake up...
<inferno_i7> no housekeeping need sleepy
<Kuuuu> ok...zzzZZZ
<inferno_i7> usually better responces in a few hours when more people are awake
<trapa> hi all
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: I run RC3, and it works very well here, from what version did you upgrade?
<inferno_i7> hi trapa
<toshiro> somebody tellme some chat to talk?
<inferno_i7> do you know how to trigger a script with an event
<inferno_i7> like an updated file triggers a notification
<Mamarok> toshiro: discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> toshiro: but read the topic of the channel anyway :)
<Kuuuu> Mamarok, fresh installed Kubuntu 9.04. then I add the ppa depot, and upgrade, and plasma SEGV.
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: well, are you sure you installed everything?
<Kuuuu> I added the ppa source in KPackageKit, refresh, and installed all the updates.
<Kuuuu> i am not sure what are installed
<Mamarok> because there has be some renaming betwee kde 4.2 and 4.3, so you need to check that everything is installed, especially kdebase-* packages, all plsma packages for 4.2.98, etc.
<Mamarok> plasma*
<Kuuuu> how to do full upgrade?
<Kuuuu> when plasma SEGV, I don't have my  network (WiFi), and cannot use apt-get any more.
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: network is independend of the desktop normally, and you do the upgrade in KDE anyway, so you can still verify before you restart KDE
<Mamarok> so if your network works, it will not stop working during the update process
<Kuuuu> but the network manager widget didn't write my wifi settings back to conf file.
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: you should upgrade with a package manager, so you are sure to see the 4.2.98 files you need
<Kuuuu> you mean do upgrade in apt-get?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: if you do not restart KDE before your upgrade is finished, it still runs, so you just don't quit the package manager and install manually what is missing there
<Kuuuu> how to ensure full upgrade in KPackageKit?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: no, in a package manager, either adept or kpackagekit or synaptic
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: well, there is a search field, where you can search for files
<Kuuuu> yep, then
<Kuuuu> ?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: but if you are not experienced then you should wait for KDE 4.3 final anyway
<Kuuuu> just not a KDE user. very experienced otherwise :)
<CptnAwesome> now that ive grabbed kubuntu-desktop from apt-get, will i get the option to go into kde or kubuntu when i boot up next?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: that has nothing to do with KDE, using a package manager is the same in all desktops...
<Mamarok> CptnAwesome: yes, of course, although you will only have a basic installation, you miht have to install additional packages
<Mamarok> kubuntu-desktop gives you only what is on the default CD
<Mamarok> might*
<CptnAwesome> np, thats all i needed to know, see you from Kubuntu land soon
<Kuuuu> Mamarok, UI is different...
<Kuuuu> I didn't see a button to do full upgrade in KPackageKit
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: there is no such button, and there is no such button in Gnome neither, I use synaptic :)
<florian> hi
<Kuuuu> so apt-get dist-upgrade is the only way...
<florian> I have a soundproblem. Only one application can play sound at once. What can I do against that?
<Kuuuu> and another question, where to change the mouse speed?
<Kuuuu> i cannot find the old control center.
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: what version did you upgrade from?
<Mamarok> the system settings haven't changed ind KDE 4 since ages
<Kuuuu> this is my first time on KDE 4 :)
<Kuuuu> ok, see it.
<Kuuuu> wired it is not in System/ menu
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: so what control center are you talking about, the one in KDE3?
<Mamarok> it's in the first menu page ...
<Mamarok> just open your eyes
<Mamarok> and it is in the settings menu, system wouldn't make sense, and it was so in KDE3 too
<beyondcr> hey Mamrok are you still there?
<Mamarok> beyondcr: just ask
<Kuuuu> ha, i removed it from favorite menu, now i cannot see it anywhere in the K menu.
<Kuuuu> nice
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: well, then add it back: settings menu, system settings, right click -> add to favorites
<beyondcr> i went the source placed the file in to it typed patch -p0 and the file name and there is nothing happing any idea?
<beyondcr> just got a blank cursur
<Mamarok> and don't remove stuff when you only just start, else you can't find your way
<Mamarok> did you type the exact line I gave you, with the < sign?
<Kuuuu> never mind, i found it in "recently used"
<Mamarok> in the correct folder?
<Mamarok> beyondcr: ^^
<florian> where can I change the soundserver in kde4?
<Kuuuu> it should belong to somewhere other than "Favorite"
<Kuuuu> how do I check that all ppa packages are installed? Is there a full list? Or has to search 'ppa'?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: no, search for kde, then check the version number
<beyondcr> no let me put the <
<Mamarok> beyondcr: ...
<beyondcr> sorry contact kept falling out
<Kuuuu> so the step on kubuntu.com: "Then refresh and do a full upgrade." is really not an easy step.
<beyondcr> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<beyondcr> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<beyondcr> The text leading up to this was:
<Mamarok> beyondcr: pastebin!
<beyondcr> ?
<beyondcr> |diff -uNr cowpatty-4.6/cowpatty.c cowpatty-4.6-fixup11/cowpatty.c
<beyondcr> |--- cowpatty-4.6/cowpatty.c    2009-07-03 08:15:50.000000000 -0700
<beyondcr> |+++ cowpatty-4.6-fixup11/cowpatty.c    2009-07-16 12:39:44.220822618 -0700
<Mamarok> beyondcr: you are the one applying the patch and have to know where to apply it to
<Mamarok> beyondcr: please use the pastebin...
<Mamarok> !paste | beyondcr
<ubottu> beyondcr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<beyondcr> sorry man im still learning
<Mamarok> beyondcr: well, you must be in the correct folder of the source
<Mamarok> beyondcr: where did you get that patch from
<Kuuuu> let me try one more time...
<Mamarok> -p0 means 'in that exact folder'
<beyondcr> http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=4054.30
<Mamarok> beyondcr: sorry, ask there, this goes beyond the support of this channel
<beyondcr> lol
<beyondcr> yhea
<beyondcr> but hey thanks
<beyondcr> i think you gave me all i needed to know
<Kuuuu> Mamarok, 19 updates from ppa, is that all?
<beyondcr> thanks alot
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: what version are you currently running?
<Mamarok> and what PPA did you add? did you add the gpg key?
<beyondcr> i just wanted to learn the basics of patch
<Kuuuu> Mamarok, 4.2.2 in Kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> beyondcr: well, this is beyond this channel support, as I told you :)
<Mamarok> they have a forum, ask there :)
<beyondcr> and all i did was give you thanks
<Mamarok> beyondcr: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: and what PPA are you talking about?
<Mamarok> and did you add the gpg key for this PPA?
<Kuuuu> Users of our stable 9.04 release can install it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA.
<Kuuuu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Kuuuu> from http://kubuntu.org
<Kuuuu> yes I did
<Kuuuu> add the pgp key
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: then something is wrong
<Kuuuu> how many packages there should be?
<Mamarok> you should have 100+ packages to upgrade
<Mamarok> I have a full install with dbg packges and dev packages, summs up to 309 packages to upgrade
<Kuuuu> why so many? the ppa is just kde4.3 rc3 right?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: well, guess how many files there are in KDE...
<Kuuuu> well... i don't know then
<Kuuuu> who wrote the news on kubuntu.org?
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: please paste the output of sudo apt-get upgrade in http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: that website is correct
<Kuuuu> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/232983/
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: what does sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime tell you?
<Kuuuu> 10 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 70 not upgraded.
<Kuuuu> weird hah. so my kdebase-runtime is not latest.
<Kuuuu> but apt-get won't upgrade it.
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: I need the exact output in a pastebin, please
<Mamarok> brb
<Kuuuu> Mamarok, http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/232996/
<Kuuuu> if I do apt-get dist-upgrade, will have 75 upgraded, 31 newly installed, 6 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Kuuuu> this is at http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/232999/
<quassel128> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<quassel128> &join #kubuntu-devel
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: looks much better, go with it
<Kuuuu> hoh.
<Kuuuu> actually i want to get the 9.10alpha3, with the KMS staff.
<Kuuuu> downloading it now.
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: your choice, just don't complain afterwards...
<Mamarok> Kuuuu: this is early alpha, it will certainly break a few times beofre release
<Mamarok> whatever, support for Karmic is in #ubuntu+1, FWIW
<Kuuuu> sure not. this is just my test. i don't put on much stuff in it.
<prasad> hey i am new to kubuntu. AMAROK is not running any mp3 files. I dont know how to check if libraries that are needed are installed or not. Can anyone help me with this?
<jussio1> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trapa> hi can you tell me if i can use msn with linux
<trapa> ?
<bazhang> trapa, sure amsn
<trapa> ok
<trapa> thank you
<bazhang> also emesene
<trapa> who  is the better
<trapa> ?
<bazhang> not sure, never tried either; pidgin may have that functionality as well, though you should check first before installing
<bazhang> yep pidgin does too
<bazhang> trapa, for kde there is also kopete as well
<trapa> can i use kopete to chat with some one have msn on windowds xp
<Unksi> yes
<trapa> how
<trapa> ?
<Unksi> settings -> configure -> add account -> WLM Messenger and fill out the account details
<trapa> thank you unksi
<Unksi> youre welcome
<peabody> I'm trying to login to a remote site via ssh certificates, and I ran ssh-agent, then ssh-add to the private keyfile.. the remote server is already setup for the certificate.. but when I try ssh remotehost it is asking me for a password, and passwords are disabled on the remote host so I can't authenticate... why isn't ssh using the certificate to login?
<hardymoonthirdsi> hi
<prasad> how to connect to gtalk in kopete?
<hardymoonthirdsi> select jabber account
<hardymoonthirdsi> enter your email address in "Jabber ID"
<prasad> such as "abc@gmail.com"
<prasad> ?
<hardymoonthirdsi> you got it
<prasad> will it retrieve all the contact details?
<prasad> because it says it is connecting and nothing happens then
<hardymoonthirdsi> yeah
<prasad> it is still showing connecting but nothing happens. what to do?
<hardymoonthirdsi> it work fine for me
<hardymoonthirdsi> my account appears online
<prasad> whta i did was started Kopete. then settings->Configure->Add Account....am i correct with at least?
<hardymoonthirdsi> that's right
<hardymoonthirdsi> i did all the same
<hardymoonthirdsi> it just works
<prasad> it shows connecting for a while and now it shows OFFLINE
<ssokolow> I've got a machine which had Kubuntu installed using bad RAM. What's the apt-get equivalent to `rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*; emerge --emptytree world`? (Something to re-install the entire system to make sure the previous install didn't corrupt things)
<ssokolow> I don't have a Jaunty CD handy and I don't have time to install Feisty and then update.
<prasad> hardymoon please help me
<prasad> yahoo constantly makes changes.Even the old versions of pidgin do not work with yahoo. the Latest version works well with yahoo but do not know upto when.
<bazhang> ssokolow, sudo apt-get clean will clear the apt archives, not familiar enough with gentoo to know the emerge --emptytree world command equivalent
<bazhang> ssokolow, the purge command is useful as well, you can read the manual for apt-get to understand more clearly
<ssokolow> bazhang: `emerge --emptytree world` re-merges every currently-installed package.
<ssokolow> (world is the list of all packages requested directly rather than pulled in by dependencies and --emptytree makes the dependency system pretend nothing is currently installed)
<peabody> do I use the kubuntu bug tracker to submit a bug with a plasma widget? The System Monitor widget? when you lock the panels, log out and log in, it loses the size, and doesn't expand the panels, so everything is all smashed together
<ioan> prasad: are you using kopete to connect to yahoo messenger?
<bazhang> ssokolow, not sure of an Ubuntu equivalent for that; you could do a netinstall, a minimal install (9mb iso), and some others ; /msg ubottu install for the options
<trapa> can i use cam with kopete i would like chat with some oone have msn in windows xp
<ssokolow> bazhang: If I had time to stop what I was doing for that long, I'd just burn a Jaunty CD. That's the problem. :(
 * hagisbasheruk is loving Kubuntu Netbook Edition :)
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: where is it?
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: PPA or SVN or in the repos?
<hagisbasheruk> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook/HardwareTesting
<shadeslayer> where do i download/install it from?
<hagisbasheruk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/     <<< here
<peter__> hi all howsit going
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: will it be introduced in the repo like the UNR?
<bazhang> hi
<hagisbasheruk> i duno shadeslayer  , ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<peter__> kde rocks .just moved from gnome
<dbc254> my browser can't find the internet. On dial-up HELP
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: can you give me a screenshot?? i would like to see one before i download,i cant seem to find anything via google
<hagisbasheruk> 2 secs
<shadeslayer> sure
<hagisbasheruk> waiting for photobucket to upload shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> :)
<hagisbasheruk> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o72/hagisbasheruk/snapshot1-1.png
<dbc254> can anyone assist?
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: uh...whats different?
<mellhen> hello@all
<hagisbasheruk> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicNetbook  << the internals
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: so no overhall in the UI? like the UNR,then ill pass....
<mellhen> whar exactly is the difference between kubuntu 9.10 and kubuntu 9.10 netbook edition? Its called optimized for netbooks, but what has been optimized?
<hagisbasheruk> mellhen, ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<dbc254> hello?
<mellhen> hagisbasheruk: ahh thx
<hagisbasheruk> based on http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Plasma-Netbook
<hagisbasheruk> i guess a new UI will happen as soon as it is ready
<hagisbasheruk> nice video here http://www.notmart.org/misc/plasma-mid-early.ogv
<shadeslayer> hey whats the kross scripting architecture
<shadeslayer> superkaramba gives me an error : SuperKaramba cannot continue to run this theme.One or more of the required components of the Kross scripting architecture is not installed. Please consult this theme's documentation and install the necessary Kross components.
<hagisbasheruk> sudo apt-get update then apt-get --fix-missing
<hagisbasheruk> do that until all errors stop shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: there are no error
<hagisbasheruk> ooO your missing components , this should fix that
<shadeslayer> did both the commands,still same error
<hagisbasheruk> what you installing ?
<shadeslayer> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Desktop-Widgets/mac-bar-theme-31835.shtml
<hagisbasheruk> ohh , well
<hagisbasheruk> wont avant-window-navigator work for you , mabey thats gnome based though
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: i want to keep gnome libs to an absolute minimum
<hagisbasheruk> ;) i understand
<shadeslayer> :)
<hagisbasheruk> what about plasma-widget-xbar shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ill have a look
<hagisbasheruk> or cario-dock
<shadeslayer> well..i needed to install libkrosspython0
<slow-motion> hi
<hagisbasheruk> going to try plasma-widget-xbar myself shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> hagisbasheruk: ugh..not worth it
<hagisbasheruk> okay ;)
<kiko__> hola
<u19809> hi all, I am looking for a nice analog- TV viewer application.  Which to do you all suggest ?
<elitrou> Quintasan_: hello
<luft> привет всем
<slow-motion> bye
<millun> hi
<millun> a friend of mine has got kubuntu with intel GM 965. anybody who can help with this mess?
<millun> pls
<millun> she can't get it working
<avihay> millun: can you be more specific?
<avihay> millun: I have an intel GM 965 too
<avihay> and it's now mostly useable
<millun> what did you do for that ? she says she can't get 3D effects working
<millun> ....
<millun> ?
<millun> i might tell her to come her later when she gets online
<millun> how much trouble is it? she's a novice
<avihay> she can't get it working, or does it work and then immidietly stop?
<carpii> is there a tool i can call from cmdline, which will load a given string into kde's clipboard ?
<millun> i believe it works (so she probably uses some crappy os driver?). i don't know if it immediately stops....
<avihay> well, the problem is that the drivers are bad, there is a simple solution for reverting to an older version of the drivers, but that didn't work for me
<millun> oh
<avihay> there is a more complex solution that lets you install newer experimental drivers
<millun> what do you suggest then? she only told me 3D wasn't working
<millun> ok. is it easy to google?
<avihay> that fixed some of the issues I had, and made compositing on my system almost fast enough to enjoy
<millun> i see
<avihay> if 3d is totaly not working then it might be another problem
<KrAmMeR> anyone know where I can backup Konversation connetion settings?
<avihay> can she run glxgears?
<millun> i'll ask when she gets online
<linuxmce> any one knows what is the double layer dvd for?
<avihay> KrAmMeR: well, I don't know but "theoreticaly" your settings are stored in your home folder
<avihay> so you just need to make a copy of that
<millun> linuxmce: for storing twice more
<avihay> linuxmce: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/sony-introduces-double-layer-dvd-drives,2.html
<linuxmce> im looking for help on linuxmce
<avihay> !linuxmce
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<KrAmMeR> avihay: yeah i've searched through all the hidden folders in my home folder
<KrAmMeR> avihay: I've found "konverstaion" folders, but none that have the connection settings
<avihay> ubottu is so great
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so great
<KrAmMeR> they are mostly certs and little scripts
<avihay> KrAmMeR: well, first thiing I'd do is look at what folders the konv package creates using synaptic, but it's buisy right now, and I don't fell like learning to use apt-cache
<avihay> I'll have a look myself. where did you find it?
<KrAmMeR> avihay: I found it, /home/eric/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<millun> avihay: what should i look for?
<devil> ciao
<darkhamm> hi, how can i create a desktop launcher?
<darkhamm> hi, how can i create a desktop launcher?
<darkhamm> how can i create a new launcher in kde4?
<darkhamm> how can i create a new launcher in kde4?
<darthanubis> why don't people try the rt-click?
<darthanubis> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<darkhamm> darthanubis: i'm in kde 4.3.0 rc3 and i can't create any launcher with right clik...
<darthanubis> sure you can, they are called idgets, and there are launcher widgets
<darthanubis> take the time to learn your desktop
<darthanubis> you'll find out a lot more than just asking questions on IRC
<darkhamm> darthanubis: i don't want seem a irc geek, but i can't
<darkhamm> i dont' have a widget for a new launcher
<darthanubis> darkhamm: my second widget says "Application launcher"
<darkhamm> darthanubis: if i clik on it i have a menu
<BlkDem|Home> hi people
<darkhamm> darthanubis: i'm running the rc3 on ppa's i don't know if it can be depended by this
<darthanubis> I'm running RC3 as well
<darkhamm> darthanubis: if i clik on it i have a kickoff
<darthanubis> darkhamm: you can add more widgets from the repos if need be, but the second widget I have is app launcher
<darkhamm> i can't put off the kickoff, icons of applications in desktop, and they becomes launchers, but i need to create a launcher in "gnome-way" selecting the folder of the .bin,
<darkhamm> with app launcher i can't
<darthanubis> I thought that is what you were looking for?
<darkhamm> what you have if you add in your desktop the "application launcher" widget?
<martijn81> how do i mount an img with fuseiso and read the contents as user from /media/iso ?
<darkhamm> darthanubis:what you have if you add in your desktop the "application launcher" widget?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<pippo456> ciao
<dbc254> can anyone assist with a  browser question
<Pliskin> dbc254 : don't ask to ask :)
<dbc254> I tried last nite, and nobody felt my question was "in-depth" enough to answer.
<dbc254> figured I'd try again with a different crowd
<Pliskin> try again :)
<dbc254> flock is my browser of choice, but won't come out of offline mode. Konqueror works, but I'd prefer to use flock.
<ferdous> anyone home?
<Dario_Andres> Hi (from KDE team), do you have any wiki article on which debug symbols package to install for kde application crashes? (or someone that mention how to get them, using some kind of buildId or something) ?
<noquinho> oi
<noquinho> tudo bem ?
<noquinho> i made upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<noquinho> but where is skype ???
<darthanubis> noquinho: skype does not COME with ubuntu
<RiverHume> Hello, I wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction to fix a couple problems I encountered after a little recent disk corruption...
<darthanubis> get a new drive
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RiverHume> e2fsck supposedly fixed everything, but when I booted again all my kde plasmoids were back to defaults, and firefox & dragon player (possibly others) crash on launch
<elitrou> noquinho: you can install skype from medibuntu repositories
<RiverHume> hah no drive is okay - at least SMART reports no problems
<RiverHume> they just disappear immediately after they launch - no crash alert, just vanished process
<noquinho> how can i add this repository from synaptic?
<RiverHume> heh sorry - been too much on other messaging protocols lately, and have grown acustomed to breaking up long messages so they don't get blocked ;)
<RiverHume> for the most part, everything else is pretty back to normal, though I am also occasionally hanging on shutdown...
<RiverHume> does this sound like something that can be fixed? I _really_ hope I don't have to reinstall!
<RiverHume> or would this question better posed in #kde or something?
<RiverHume> many (most? all?) of the inodes that were 'fixed' were plasmoid related
<darthanubis> rm ~./kde
<RiverHume> hmmm...
<RiverHume> you think that'd actually do anything about firefox and dragon?
<darthanubis> dragon yes
<RiverHume> AH ryt of course - that's in kde now, huh
<RiverHume> hm,mm
<RiverHume> kay
<RiverHume> well I'll give it a shot - tnx
<RiverHume> ugh - dragon still vanishes on launch
<RiverHume> of course so does firefox
<darthanubis> delete tmp files
<RiverHume> right...
<sheytan> Hi guys
<sheytan> Ive got a problem with my repos :D
<sheytan> when i try to update, i got an error that says 404 not found for opera repo, but there's no opera repo on my repos list
<sheytan> Can someone help? :D
<darthanubis> strange
<[GuS]> sheytan: post your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sheytan> [GuS]: will do
<sheytan> http://pastebin.com/mfc6a26d
<[GuS]> lets see
<sheytan> never saw this before :D
<[GuS]> maybe you have a repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<[GuS]> check there
<sheytan> [GuS
<sheytan> it's there :D
<sheytan> and why is that sources.list.d for? :d
<sheytan> can i rm it? :d
<[GuS]> sheytan: check if you have list inside that dir...
<[GuS]> is supposed to add extra repos in there...
<[GuS]> to avoid touching the main sources.list
<sheytan> [GuS]: yes, there's opera.list
<sheytan> can i delete it?
<[GuS]> delete it then
<[GuS]> yep
<[GuS]> and update..
<sheytan> [GuS]: now it works :D
<sheytan> Thanks :D
<[GuS]> Your welcome ;)
<sheytan> didn't know there's a dir for extra repos :D
<[GuS]> yep
<sheytan> still learnig kubuntu :D
<RiverHume> merg - nope, I tried removing ~/.kde and the contents of /tmp but no avail - dragon & fox both vanish on launch... any other ideas out there?
<sheytan> was using slack for about 3 years :D
<[GuS]> anyway you could add it there or in the main list, is the same
<[GuS]> sheytan: nice
<sheytan> [GuS]: yeah, wasn't that bad, but automagic updates and dependencies are cool :D
<[GuS]> yeah
<sheytan> ok, thanks for help again, and bye :)
<[GuS]> i used to have others distros many years ago, but i have kubunyu since it exist
<JPSman> Hi, i've been using ubuntu and would like to try kubuntu.  Can I install it usuing wubi?
<[GuS]> JPSman: yes you can
<Tm_T> JPSman: Kubuntu is Ubuntu + few packages - few other packages
<Tm_T> JPSman: so in practical way, you just install few extra packages and not the whole distro (:)
<[GuS]> Tm_T: Kubuntu is not just that, is with KDE desktop not only a "few more packages"
<Tm_T> [GuS]: oh I know, I'm over simplifiacting it
<Tm_T> simplifying... simple, errr
<Tm_T> JPSman: in your Ubuntu, use package manager and install "kubuntu-desktop" package
<Lacsap> Hi, I just created bug 201479 (which is a small feature wish) and added a patch to fullfill it. If someone has comments, I'm here to hear about it ;)
<Lacsap> sorry, this is the false channel, wanted to post on #amarok ;)
<EDinNY> How do I set file associations/
<andre___> hello
<EDinNY> ?
<EDinNY> hello
<Pliskin> EDinNY : in Konqueror (or Dolphin) configuration ?
<EDinNY> Pliskin, I am using kubuntu.  Neither Evolution or Firefox knows how to open .doc or, I think, pdf...probably others
<EDinNY> pliskin, it only gives me save option
<EDinNY> ...or asks me to choose a program from a file browser
<[GuS]> EDinNY: you can configure that in firefox (in case of firefox)
<EDinNY> shouldn't kubuntu have a central place to do that?
<EDinNY> It used to
<[GuS]> EDinNY: never used to do that Kubuntu
<EDinNY> so you have to set them for each application?
<[GuS]> no EDinNY
<[GuS]> if you want to open X in firefox, some comes by default
<[GuS]> if  not, configure or modify it in the preferences dialog of firefox
<[GuS]> it should have a list of default apps
<[GuS]> others apps has the filres associations in the systemsettings, advanced
<[GuS]> files*
<EDinNY> How about Evolution?  shouldn't it know that doc files are opened by oo?
<[GuS]> i dont use Evolution, so i dont know
<[GuS]> you are downloading something from internet or whatever, so that app must know it if not detected default app to open it
<Pliskin> EDinNY : you can configure the defaults for all KDE apps
<Pliskin> but Evolution is not a KDE app
<Pliskin> and if you use KDE, why don't you use KMail ?
<EDinNY> pliskin, so I need whatever adds associations in Gnome I guess
<Pliskin> Yes
<Pliskin> I don't know the equivalent of KControl/SystemSettings in Gnome, sorry
<chisel> i just installed kde, diggin it. but, it came with ktorrent, and i want to use it instead of transmission from now on, but everytime i try a torrent, transmission pops up by default, how do i change the default to ktorrent?
<EDinNY> settings in Konquerer
<chisel> not using konqueror
<EDinNY> that is where it is set
<EDinNY> ...for kde
<chisel> ok, i'll take yer wurd fer it, but elaborate on how to change it plz
<chisel> and i'm a little confused, how has konqueror got anything to do with it when i use firefox?
<EDinNY> under settings->configure_konquerer
<Captain_Haddock> chisel: right click on a torrent file and click on properties... there should be an edit button on the resulting pop-up where you can specify order of preference
<chisel> i'll check that out
<[GuS]> or in system settings, advanced, file associations.
<Captain_Haddock> chisel: firefox also has application settings I guess.. but those are probably not involved here.
<Captain_Haddock> chisel: I personally recommend that if you're using kTorrent, then you look into using the scanfolder plugin. It's great.
<ertt> bonsoir
<Captain_Haddock> (along with custom groups and group policies)
<chisel> k, i changed the order there, thanks for that.
<Captain_Haddock> ertt: allo allo
<ertt> qui parle francais svp
<Captain_Haddock> !fr | ertt
<ubottu> ertt: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chisel> now cpt. haddock, could ya tell me how to use the scan folder thingy? i enabled it. but not sure how to use it
<ertt> sorry
<chisel> ertt, je parles francais, mais on parles englais d'ici
<BulletSmith> ы
<BulletSmith> о
<chisel> thanks fer all the help folks, and have a groovy day. its been cosmic but i gotta bounce.
<kedge> is here anybody who is using Kopete on kubuntu karmic (KDE rc3) ?
<Captain_Haddock> kedge: I think there's a separate channel for karmic
<Captain_Haddock> try #kubuntu+1 or something like that
<Captain_Haddock> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> kedge: it's #ubuntu+1
<kedge> thanks
 * Captain_Haddock met a new Linux user today who was using Karmic :|
<Captain_Haddock> This is his first ever Linux install and somebody told him that Karmic was the "cutting-edge"
<Captain_Haddock> :S
<kottlett> o_O people are mean =P
<kottlett> also... I would like to upgrade to the karmic alpha (I know it's alpha ;-)) - but only found "update-manager -d" as command for upgrading - is there a kubuntu-specific one?
<Mamarok> kottlett: you really want to do that?
<Mamarok> did you change the sources?
<nico977> i upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 didnnn't like it and have gone back to kubuntu 8.10 now my cd/dvd player will not allow me to watch dvds or burn dvds only lets me listen to and burn cds
<nico977> help please
<kottlett> Mamarok: yep.. it's not my office box... and I'm on the kde 4.3 RC anyways :)
<Mamarok> kottlett: there is still a long way between an alpha3 and an RC3, don't compare those
<Mamarok> I think I am pretty experienced, but I would certainly not upgrade to Karmic right now
<Mamarok> kde 4.3 RC3 is stable, and it's stable since quite some time, Karmic Alpha will break for sure
<Mamarok> it's only Alpha 3 out of 8
<Captain_Haddock> !dvd | nico977
<ubottu> nico977: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Captain_Haddock> kottlett: I think you want dist-upgrade ... you can also get help for karmic in #ubuntu+1
<kottlett> Mamarok: well three months till release isn't that much, and I don't really use it for work, so it isn't that important
<Mamarok> kottlett: well, your choice then
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if your sources.list is changed already
<kottlett> Mamarok: thanks for warning me, anyways *g*
<Mamarok> kottlett: well, I start with that as a lot of people don't know what they are doing, so warning is always good :)
<kottlett> Mamarok: indeed :)
<kottlett> Mamarok: got it... update-notifier-kde ... and then the magic -d option
<nico977> none of those are working any other ideeaas?
<darthanubis> kedge: I am
<Mamarok> kottlett: make sure your sources.list is correct, then sudo apt-get update
<kedge> darthanubis: do you see ... "user is now Online" notifications?
<Mamarok> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darthanubis> kedge: i have not noticed, or can't remember
<kottlett> Mamarok: got it... update-notifier-kde ... and then the magic -d option, checks for enough disk space etc.
<kottlett> oups
<Mamarok> kottlett: if you are not familiar with that, you really should not do it...
<kottlett> wanted to say: update-notifier-kde is the better choice :)
<kedge> darthanubis: ok
<darthanubis> sorry
<kottlett> Mamarok: the last linux I couldn't fix was a gentoo compiled with experiMENTAL gcc and using XFS ... and these times are over ;-)
<noquinho> hi everybody?
<noquinho> how are you?
<noquinho> could u help me with something ?
<Mamarok> !ask | noquinho
<ubottu> noquinho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noquinho> ok
<noquinho> i installed ubuntu in my notebook. I took off my windows vista, but i made a copy from my documents.
<noquinho> But i put cd and he says not possible to read my cd
<noquinho> i need my documents
<bobesponja> noquinho: all in one line :p
<Mamarok> noquinho: what did you install exactly, which version?
<noquinho> first i instaled ubuntu 8.10 . After i made update for 9.04
<noquinho> i have 3 days using linux only
<Mamarok> noquinho: so you are using Gnome or KDE?
<Mamarok> is your desktop blue or brown?
<noquinho> gnome
<Mamarok> noquinho: then you should ask in #ubuntu, we do KDE support here
<noquinho> ok thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: mounting a cd is the same in all DEs
<Captain_Haddock> ActionParsnip: and? It's probably much the same in Fedora too.
<Captain_Haddock> Should we support Fedora here? :|
<ActionParsnip> Captain_Haddock: its all ubuntu so its logical to support it
<ActionParsnip> Captain_Haddock: its still a canonical product
<Captain_Haddock> ActionParsnip: this isn't #canonical
<ActionParsnip> i just think turning a user to another channel on the basis of they use a different DE is pretty poor
<Captain_Haddock> it's logical to redirect the user to the proper channel so that he'll also direct all further questions to the right support people
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: I know nothing about Gnome, so I prefer not to risk my luck there :)
<Captain_Haddock> ActionParsnip: not when the other channel exists purely because of the difference in DEs.
<ActionParsnip> Captain_Haddock: true for the apps that make them different
<ActionParsnip> but for something common it doesnt really matter
<ActionParsnip> they could have lied and said "yes im running kde" and the same mount command would apply
<[GuS]> ActionParsnip: is why exist channel for every distro...
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: well, why didn't you step in?
<[GuS]> so, is a Ubuntu question, then #Ubuntu channel
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: this discussion is useless
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: i'm just making my point first
<[GuS]> or why exist both channels anyway?
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: ...
<ActionParsnip> noquinho: ok lets get this CD mounted
<Captain_Haddock> [GuS]: to keep ActionParsnip entertained
<[GuS]> lol
<ActionParsnip> noquinho: have you tried:  sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Nocturn> Hi, I just started using kubuntu
<Nocturn> How can I join a jabber conference in kopete?
<ActionParsnip> [GuS]: i just think users should be supported wherever they can. maybe i'm weird
<darthanubis> Nocturn: read and follow the instructions clearly in kopete to add an account. Did you even try that yet?
<[GuS]> ActionParsnip: then for you should exist one #Ubuntu channel for 10000 users
<Brhad56> My suspend to RAM stopped working :P~
<[GuS]> wrong
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: if it's in the scope of the channel, else it doesn't belong here
<Mamarok> could you folks take this to -offtopic, please?
<darthanubis> yeah please
 * darthanubis sheesh
<[GuS]> :P
<Nocturn> darthanubis: what instructions?  I added an account and that's fine but I cannot find conference chat
<darthanubis> Nocturn: http://userbase.kde.org/Kopete_Jabber_Muc
<darthanubis> practice your google-fu
<Nocturn> darthanubis: it says "This is the "join groupchat" action in the jabber menu", but I cannot find the jabber menu
<Nocturn> you have to excuse me, I'm a bit lost after using pidgin for years
<darthanubis> Nocturn: no worries, you can STILL use pidgin
<darthanubis> Nocturn: use what you know, until you learn the other apps
<darthanubis> nothing wrong with that
<Nocturn> darthanubis: I know, but the whole point of trying kde4 is to user KDE4 apps...
<darthanubis> I can dig it. It is what I'm doing now
<darthanubis> I'm loving kde4, but not kopete so much
<Nocturn> KDE4 is pretty cool indeed.  But I never like kopete in the past so I'm giving it a fresh chance
<Nocturn> Quassel is pretty cool though
<darthanubis> I removed quassel from jump and prefer konversation as it looks and feels more like xchat
<Captain_Haddock> Nocturn: I'm still sticking to pidgin myself
<Captain_Haddock> I try kopete after every upgrade and then ditch it
<Nocturn> LOL
<darthanubis> my gmail google talk account wonnn't even connect
<darthanubis> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=57557
<Nocturn> darthanubis: strange, mine worked instantly
<Nocturn> kopete Version 0.70.90
<Nocturn> on kubuntu 9.10 alpha3
<carpii> how is kde 4.x these days ?  last time i used it i was at a conference and it just crashed all over the shop :(
<carpii> it was embarassing while everyone else was sat with their macbooks
<avihay> Captain_Haddock: what IM program do you use insted of keopete?
<carpii> he already said pidgin :p
<carpii> i use pidgin too, its a bit basic but it works
<darthanubis> carpii: KDE4x is so good now, I stopped using gnome
<carpii> hm
<darthanubis> who knew, I did not need compiz for a beautiful functional desktop
<carpii> stable, and feature rich would you say ?
<darthanubis> TOTALLY
<darthanubis> I'm using 4.3RC3
<carpii> i think i used 4.1 or something. it had many issues
<carpii> ok, maybe its time to give it another go, thanks
<darthanubis> 4.2 is even rock solid
<carpii> one thing people were ridiculing me for
<darthanubis> you wn't be sorry
<carpii> was the ability to rotate windows
<carpii> and i never understood what the purpose of this was
<carpii> any idea?
<darthanubis> the purpose?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> if you need to ask it aint for you
<carpii> well its kinda cool, but at the same time really pointless :p
<darthanubis> if you don't use multiple desktops then it aint for you
<darthanubis> nothing pointless about it
<carpii> i do
<carpii> enlighten me, maybe im being dumb :)
<darthanubis> just because it is beyond your understanding, means nothing
<carpii> heh
<darthanubis> I can get to another desktop quickly
<carpii> at this moment in time, do you have any ortated windows on your desktop ?
<darthanubis> and with flare if need be
<izizzle> hey everyone
<darthanubis> hi
<carpii> no wait, you know what i mean by rotate ?
<darthanubis> ortated?
<carpii> rotated
<darthanubis> cube effect?
<carpii> nop
<izizzle> I'm having some issues with the Arora browser
<darthanubis> yes
<izizzle> can anyone help me out/
<carpii> were talking different things
<darthanubis> carpii: expound?
<carpii> actually i think it wasnt all windows, but gadget windows
<carpii> you could rab a handle and rotate them by 90 degress, or upside down etc
<carpii> grab
<darthanubis> widgets?
<izizzle> can anyone help me out?
<carpii> yes
<Captain_Haddock> izizzle: try #ubuntu+1
<izizzle> alright
<carpii> sorry, its a while since i used it
<darthanubis> I use widgets, but don't "rotate" them
<carpii> ok good to know
<izizzle> but I'm on Kubuntu
<carpii> you garee thats pointless then, really ?
<carpii> agree
<carpii> izizzle, is the issue youre having specific to KDE ?
<Captain_Haddock> izizzle: you're using karmic, though. Right? That channel handles karmic "support" for both KDE and Gnome.
<izizzle> it is KDE specific, and I'm on Jaunty
<Captain_Haddock> ah. I thought Arora was a Karmic thing.
<izizzle> KDE 4.2.4
<Captain_Haddock> (sorry :)
<izizzle> can you help me out?
<izizzle> np
<darthanubis> izizzle: ask the question already
<Captain_Haddock> I'm unfamiliar with it. I'm happy with FF and Opera :)
<izizzle> Well, I start up Arora and everything starts up just fine, but then it freezes and I have to terminate it
<izizzle> hereis the terminal output: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<izizzle> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize brower-side RPC events listener
<izizzle> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: failed to initialize brower-side RPC events listener
<izizzle> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<izizzle> server bind: Address already in use
<FloodBotK2> izizzle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izizzle> any ideas?
<Captain_Haddock> izizzle: install the canberra w/e module?
<izizzle> ?
<izizzle> the module is necessary i believe
<Captain_Haddock> izizzle: is it installed?
<izizzle> yea
<izizzle> libcanberra-gtk-module is installed
<izizzle> any ideas
<izizzle> ?
<Captain_Haddock> besides that, no
<izizzle> alright
<izizzle> thanks though
<Captain_Haddock> I suggest you try #ubuntu+1 ...
<izizzle> alright
<izizzle> maybe later
<izizzle> Thanks
<Captain_Haddock> maybe that wasn't very sound advice :|
<Captain_Haddock> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 559 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<darthanubis> yeah i can't sign into my gmail account with kopete
<darthanubis> really don't like this app
<miron> hi
<miron> anybody here?
<Captain_Haddock> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gilson> ola
<Patwotrik> hi
<Patwotrik> I wanna know what type of memory I have
<Patwotrik> Tried to google it, but I only find tips for win
<Captain_Haddock> Patwotrik: try sudo lshw
<Patwotrik> ah
<Patwotrik> tnx
<Patwotrik> didnt get som much info
<Patwotrik> description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous; product: PartNum1; vendor: Manufacturer1; serial: SerNum1
<Zxcvb> what happens when a file is recieved via bluetooth in kubuntu?
<chisel> so i dropped into kde lass nite, diggin it, but, i closed something on my desktop, not sure what its called so i can turn it back on. here's what it did: displayed things that were on my gnome desktop. wuz that plasma? whether it wuz or not, how do i get it back?
<chisel> wakey wakey eggs and bakey!!
<Neostatic> Hi i need help as a first time user of kubuntu
<Neostatic> I cant make it start so i can use it
<Captain_Haddock> Neostatic: please provide more information.
<hagisbasheruk>  http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o72/hagisbasheruk/snapshot3-1.png  window chooser in action on Kubuntu Netbook Edition, feel free to use
<pavelovich> who is french?
<aftertaf> hey!
<aftertaf> anyone have their system killed with 4.3 RC3?
<aftertaf> or did I do something not good? :)
<Captain_Haddock> hagisbasheruk: nifty
<Captain_Haddock> !fr | pavelovich
<ubottu> pavelovich: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<aftertaf> anyone?
<luis_> ei guys what happens with the bluetooth?
<luis_> i try opening KBluetooth, but it doesnt open
<luis_> ????
<pavelovich> who can tell me french canal ?
<aftertaf> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pavelovich> thanks
<aftertaf> de rien
<usuario> boa tarde
<usuario> alguém ?
<bline> under Manage Connections when I add a wireless connection there is a greyed out "System Connection" checkbox. How can I enable that?
<maco> in kaddressbook/kontact, how do i move a contact from one addressbook to another (since this person's in the wrong one)?
<Gerlof> hi
<Neostatic-> HELP i cant install kubuntu no matter what i do, i have tried to mount it with daemon tools and install but it didnt work, i also have burned it onto a cd, but i couldnt install why?
<maco> Neostatic-: how did you burn it to cd?
<maco> Neostatic-: did you burn it as an image or as a file?
<maco> (must be the former to work)
<maco> (also i have no idea what daemon tools means)
<Neostatic-> maco: i burned it as an image
<maco> ok and then when you boot from it?
<Neostatic-> daemon tools is a virtual rom drive where you can mount images
<maco> ah ok
<Neostatic-> I dont know how
<Neostatic-> I tried the option help me boot from cd
<maco> put the cd in and reboot. it might boot from teh cd. if it doesn't, then you need to tell your bios to use the cd rom drive as the first boot device
<Neostatic-> But it didnt work there was an error
<Neostatic-> ok i go to change bios now i be back soon if it doesnt work
#kubuntu 2009-07-26
<chrissr> does anybody know his way around wordpress and would help me in offtopic or a private chat?
<maco> in kaddressbook/kontact, how do i move a contact from one addressbook to another (since this person's in the wrong one)?
<jords> I'm getting a error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2836CB0A8AC93F7A Launchpad Kubuntu Updates when doing apt-get update. I've tried removing that key using apt-key, and adding a new one from the site listed on the kubuntu homepage, but still the same error!
<jords> in my apt-key list output:  pub   1024R/8AC93F7A 2009-05-07 uid                  Launchpad Kubuntu Updates
<u19809> I have replaced my disk and wish to move my kontact data to my new disk.  How do I do this ?
<u19809> anybody here ?
<wendel> what
<hagisbasheruk> sure
<u19809> I migrated to KDE4 from KDe3 and need to migrate my kontact stuff (mails, kontact info etc)
<u19809> How do I do that ?
<wendel> i migrated to kde4 to
<JPSman> so i've been using ubuntu until today and decieded to give kubuntu a go, and i'm like a deer in headlights with it
<JPSman> is there some sort of synaptic package manager?
<bazhang> JPSman, kde4 jaunty?
<JPSman> Yes
<JPSman> I think kde4, but it is jaunty
<bazhang> kpackagekit  ; though you can install adept, synaptic as you wish
<CognosciPajarrac> Hi all. :D
<CognosciPajarrac> I have to send a file from my pc to another machine, anybody knows how to do it? :P
<JPSman> CognosciPajarrac: You could use ssh, but as for a kubuntu answer I know less than you
<linuxmce> so i have linux mce and i was able to get video from the tv tuner using mplayer but when i open myth tv i just goes black anyone can help me i have an avermedia m150-d as a tuner
<JPSman> How do I change my screen resolution?
<CognosciPajarrac> Can I enter to the graphical environment of another machine from my Kubuntu?
<bazhang> linuxmce, #linuxmce for support
<JPSman> Alright, how do Install flash drivers?
<PingJocky> flash drivers?  like adobe flash?
<JPSman> yes
<JPSman> i went and downloaded the deb
<JPSman> (is kubuntu debian?)
<PingJocky> i wouldnt do it that way
<JPSman> ook
<PingJocky>   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted
<PingJocky> then restart your browser
<PingJocky> are you on KDE 4.2 or 4.3?
<JPSman> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted
<JPSman> I do not not :OD
<JPSman> know
<PingJocky> it is kubuntu-restrited-extras
<JPSman> even
<PingJocky> sorry
<JPSman> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restrited-extras
<JPSman> heh
<JPSman> i've been using ubuntu until today and decieded to try out kubuntu, and have been a deer in the headlights ever since :OD
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras is the package name
<PingJocky> do you know how to enable the mutiverse repos?
<PingJocky> thats your first step...
<JPSman> no
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<JPSman> ActionParsnip, you are everywhere :OD  thank you
<ActionParsnip> make sure you have multiverse repos enabled
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you know it ;)
<JPSman> ActionParsnip- Oh, and the fixmbr and fixboot didn't work from earlier - wubi's 'grub' was still there
<ActionParsnip> i'd ask in ##windows how to get rid of that. Ive not used windows since 2000 so i'm no use
<JPSman> will do
<PingJocky> JPSman: you can use Kpackagekit to enable the muliverse repos
<PingJocky> unless you a cli ninja
<JPSman> no, no ninja skills here
<JPSman> for instance, how do I get Kpackagekit?
<JPSman> lol
<PingJocky> alt + f2 then start typing
<JPSman> holy monkies that was easy
<libervisco> hi.. my all plasmoids that didn't come with KDE fail to load saying "script failed to load"
<libervisco> 4.3 RC3 backport
<JPSman> so what does Alt-F2 get me that typing in the konsole doesn't?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: nothing
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: konsole also gives the output of the command, alt+f2 is just a nice quick app to run stuff
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: i personally use yakuake
<PingJocky> yakuake ftw
<ActionParsnip> lots
<brandon> is there a disk usage anylizer i can use
<PingJocky> df -h in terminal
<brandon> need to free up  some space and dont know whats taking it all up
<PingJocky> oh
<darthanubis> ok kopete and ktorrent are useless , and I really want to like ktorrent
<sergio> hi, I recently installed kubuntu, does someone knows hot to activate compiz?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> why use compiz?
<darthanubis> kwin is killing compiz in this   day and age
<sergio> sure? never heard
<darthanubis> why run kde4 and turn on compiz I don't know
<darthanubis> when kwin has the same and faster functionality
<sergio> well, I'll try, then.... how I run kwin?
<sergio> and configure it?
<darthanubis> you want someone to do it for you?
<darthanubis> what have you done already that has not worked why  you feel the need to ask for help?
<sergio> no, just tell me where I do it
<darthanubis> maybe someone else will come along and hold your hand
<darthanubis> I hate lazy people
<nico879> installed kubuntu 8.10 on a friend's computer so when i brought it back to their house and attached it to their moniter i can not get it to register
<nico879> does anyone have any ideas?
<darthanubis> who knows what you mean by "registrer"?
<darthanubis> register
<nico879> it will start up and run when attached to a typical moniter but this is an lcd gateway screen and for some reason it will not show up on that scren
<darthanubis> you should have set it up on an lcd and not crt before moving it
<nico879> we had to take the hard drive to our workshop to clean, install, etc. and we don't have lcd screen
<saintjimmy> might be some refresh rate or resolution thing
<ActionParsnip> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<JPSman> i'll be confused/back later, thank you for the help so far guys
<nico879> we can't see what is going on but like we put in the password and it started running
<saintjimmy> does the console mode (pressing ctrl-alt-f1 to f6) work?
<nico879> ctrl-alt-f1 gives me a screen that looks like a boot up menu.
<nico879> i can put in user name and password but nothing else happens
<nnull> what is Fake network management?
<nnull> inside Hardware system settings
<nnull> "Fake Net"
<nico879> ???????
<ActionParsnip> not hgeard of that
<nnull> anyone else have it inside system settings > hardware ?
<nico879> how do i get this system to start running?
<nnull> kubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> i use lxde so dont have that, sorry
<nnull> how do i access admin stuff, kcontrol does nothing
<ActionParsnip> nnull: kdesudo systemsettings
<nnull> and to run vbox do i need to be running i386? will the ose x86 work on i686 ?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: no, if your cpu is 32bit yuo can only run 32bit guests
<nnull> sweet cheers
<ActionParsnip> nnull: some 64bit cpus cannot run 64bit guests either
<nnull> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<nico879> HELP!!!!!
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nnull> i did kdesudo systemsettings, and entered password but no extra options?
<darthanubis> nico879: your not going to get help that way
<darthanubis> nnull: of no extra options just root access
<darthanubis> of course
<nnull> darthanubis: ahh ok, so in the screenshots on kubuntu website of features, these will appear if i install them?
<darthanubis> what will appear?
<darthanubis> I have not been following
<darthanubis> you are trying to run vbox?
<nnull> yeah i will just trying to feel my way around kde first
<nico879> I can not get this moniter to register my computer and need to get it online for these people. I have been working on it for over 6 hours and am getting rather tired. really need help with this problem. when i do the ctl-alt-f1, etc. it gives me a screen like my sudo box. how do i fix this?
<nnull> trying to install video driver first
<darthanubis> nnull: what video card?
<nnull> darthanubis: any idea what Fake Net is? in system settings > hardware?
<jords> I'm getting a error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2836CB0A8AC93F7A Launchpad Kubuntu Updates when doing apt-get update. I've tried removing that key using apt-key, and adding a new one from the site listed on the kubuntu homepage, but still the same error!
<jords> in my apt-key list output:  pub   1024R/8AC93F7A 2009-05-07 uid                  Launchpad Kubuntu Updates
<nnull> darthanubis: ati HD 4350
<darthanubis> jords: I just fixed that myself. Are you behind a proxy?
<darthanubis> jords: next time search google of you can
<darthanubis> jords: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<darthanubis> jords:
<darthanubis> Does it help if you run:
<darthanubis> $ sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<nnull> darthanubis: when i try to update video driver, it finds one, and i click activate and it goes grey and nothing happens?
<jords> i'll try it... I did google but that bug didn't come up...
<nico879> does anyone have an answer?
<jords> hmm yeah that's fixed it thanks :)
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> sure np
<nnull> where did ActionParsnip go ;<
<darthanubis> nico879: you nee dto learn to provide more details. Like your video card?
<darthanubis> When we can't help we are silent
<darthanubis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jords> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jords> huh it tells you to also see the same thing your seeing :)
<nico879> i can not find any answers and i need to know how to get this lcd to register the system. it was working fine at my shop on a classic screen but only comes up black on their lcd screen
<ActionParsnip> sup?
<ActionParsnip> nico879: have you tried fix graphics in recovery mode in grub
<nnull> ActionParsnip: : when i try to update video driver, it finds one, and i click activate and it goes grey and nothing happens?
<roby12345> hello
<nico879> when i turn the computer on all i get is a black screen. now i know that it is looking for my passwork so i type it in blindly and it begins to move in the hard drive but you still see nothing. now if i push crl-alt-f1 i can see a screen that looks like a sudo box. other wise i can not see anything
<nnull> and now im in desktop > desktop effects and have it enabled but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> nnull: what video driver does it say?
<roby12345> i need some help in java. anyone can help me? it's easy
<nnull> ActionParsnip: ATI/ proprietarty FGLRX gfx driver
<nico879> i took my friend's computer to my workshop to fix and only have classic computer screens to work with. they have an lcd screen
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nnull> ActionParsnip: heh looks familiar :) wonder why it works automatically in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<roby12345> anyone know a help channel for Java?
<bazhang> roby12345, /msg alis list *java*
<nnull> ##java ?
<nnull> thats only to memory..
<nnull> how do i make windows transparent in default kubuntu 9.04?
<roby12345> thank you! last time i connected to irc was 5 years ago.
<darthanubis> !repeat |nico879
<ubottu> nico879: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<nico879> ubottu actionparsnip asked for the problem again. maybe if you looked a little further up you would see that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> nico879: wassup?
<murdoc_> I have an ATI Radeon 9550 on Hardy and am trying to decide whether it would be better to install the proprietary drivers or not, and am looking for opinions or experiences in this regard.
<ActionParsnip> murdoc_: i'd go for the proprietary personaly
<Jared555> hello, what is required to save the mixer settings (mute/unmute, and levels) between reboots?  I use the SPDIF out on my card and every time I reboot it is set back to mute
<Jared555> well that could be why.... followed the secure defaults on community documentation and apparently alsactl store doesn't like one of the changes
<noquinho> hi everybody? how are u ?
<Jared555> well, unfortunately, that didn't fix it
<noquinho> how do i install now, my google earth-linux-plus 4.3.7248.3916.bin from my desktop ?
<murdoc_> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> murdoc_: np
<darthanubis> noquinho: you need to learn to install bins
<darthanubis> if you even know what a bin is
<darthanubis> why you did not isntall from the repos is anybodies guess
<noquinho> where ?
<darthanubis> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<noquinho> because i dont know
<darthanubis> read
<noquinho> today is my 3 day in linux world
<darthanubis> learn about the distro you are tryign to use
<darthanubis> that is why
<darthanubis> I don't mean to be harsh
<darthanubis> but you cann't expect to know how to use your operating system by asking numerous questions in IRC
<darthanubis> most will have to be read up on like anything else in life
<darthanubis> the best thing you can start to read, is the help file
<nnull> or jump in head first breaking to learn :)
<darthanubis> type help into the search bar
<darthanubis> nnull: only thing you'll break is your neck :-P
<nnull> yeah my comment wasn't ment to be a invoker to not research :)
<darthanubis> ;)
<noquinho> thanks for try to help me
<noquinho> i need learn english first
<noquinho> thx
<darthanubis> they have a spanish channel
<darthanubis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> noquinho: espanol, si?
<nnull> kay
<noquinho> no
<noquinho> portuguese
<darthanubis> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<firmo_> noquinho: If you are brazillian, there is #ubuntu-br too
<noquinho> ok
<noquinho> thanks
<Serpardum[]> hmm
<Serpardum[]> cannot send to channel
<Jared555> how do you disable kmix from starting on boot?
<nnull> how can i get vbox to give me beter resolution than 800x600 with kubuntu host, ubuntu guest ?
<Guest79784> does ext2 need msdos? or can it be done on other partition table types?
<nnull> do i install guest additions for vbox inside the host or the guest? (when i clikc install ga it says the iso is missing do i want to download from sun)
<insulina> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<insulina> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<insulina> i got this i run what it says
<insulina> but doenst solve the problem
<insulina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233607/
<insulina> hello , sorry ...
<neptunepink> The run dialog stretches horizontally to the entire screen, anybody know how to fix this?
<nnull> is it normal to have blocked updates?
<perseid> I have the firefox package installed. I just did an Upgrade in Adept but 3.0 is still selected and not 3.5. Is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<sergio> hi, how can i install new window decorator themes?
<sergio> I can't install emerald
<insulina> how can i install anyting in ubunto , afther a few install it gives me a nasty error , ... cant we just solve and stuff :D
<nnull> when i install guest additions on ubuntu it says "Warning Error Unknown version of windows x system installed, not installing x system drivers." after i install it... then i can boot into it after reboot?
<perseid> Copying to a CFcard doesn't work. It says it copied it but it's not actually there. I'm using Dolphin.
<PLANETARY> what is a good audio player? Amarok cant find some of my music. audacious doesnt have a media library. other ones dont seem that good
<PLANETARY> hello........... anyone?
<PLANETARY> why are high quality flash videos choppy? my hardware should handle it
<PLANETARY> i ahve kubuntu restricted extras installed
<Captain_Haddock> PLANETARY: re: flash - It's probably a drivers issues and sometimes a plugin issue. Check if your gfx drivers are installed right and also try another browser.
<Captain_Haddock> PLANETARY: and please lower-case your nick. :P
<PLANETARY> gfx driver?
<Captain_Haddock> PLANETARY: amarok can't find some of your music? certain file types?
<Captain_Haddock> graphics
<PLANETARY> so use the hardware dirvers to install a differen restricec driver
<C00LARR0w> does anybody own or have any knowledge about how ubuntu works on either one of these laptops compaq CQ60 or acer AS5516?
<Planetary> Captain_Haddock: it doesnt seem to matter teh filetype. it doesnt find my wav and some mp3
<nnull> someone tell me what Fake Net (Fake Network Manager) in System > Hardware is ???
<Planetary> i rescaned and updated
<nnull> google helps me not
<Captain_Haddock> C00LARR0w: Not I. But google should help. And if you have a list of the hardware, you can google for compatbility issues using them.
<C00LARR0w> ya i have been just curious if anyone in here had personal experience
<Captain_Haddock> C00LARR0w: graphics, sound and wifi are usually the main bottlenecks. Avoid non-mainstream as much as possible.
<Captain_Haddock> it's a Sunday.. so you're unfortunately not going to see much activitiy here today.
<Captain_Haddock> Planetary: Can you play those mp3s yourself? (Using something like VLC)
<Captain_Haddock> and are they on the local HDD?
<Captain_Haddock> Planetary: re: drivers. Just check if they're installed right in "hardware drivers". Also, Jaunty has known graphics issues with many Intel-based graphics chipsets. The only real solution is to wait for the next release.
<C00LARR0w> ya the only thing im not sure of is the wifi...have found the specs on that yet
<Planetary> Captain_Haddock: they are on local drive, /home/music. vlc plays fine and they will play fine in amarok. Amarok will not add them in 'my collection'.  I have a geforce 7600 gt superclock, driver 180 is active and in use. 173 and 96 are options
<insulina> hello
<insulina> i having trouble installing and updating ubunto can anyone help? i get this when i try to do what update says http://paste.ubuntu.com/233607/
<christian> hola
<christian> soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu
<Guest83072> alguien me puede enseñar
<Shdwdrgn> looking for some help... did an upgrade from hardy to jaunty, reinstalled kde3, now when I plug in a USB storage device, it no longer automounts
<Adola> how do I get a new ip?
<Level15> hi: i am writing small script to automate a task which involves running sudo some_command and redirecting output to a log file /var/log/somellogfile.log. but i am getting permission denied on the file, presumably because the log file does not exist yet and the user that runs the script does not have write permissions on the log directory. Shouldn't sudo take care of that? If not, what other choices would you recommend (not including run as root since my
<Level15> employer does not want that)?
<administrator__> hello
<ongun> hi
<ongun> who can help to me
<aftertaf> whats up?
<ongun> pc give: initramfs errors
<ongun> how can i fix this error
<Mamarok> ongun: please be more specific, version, etc.
<aftertaf> after what changes????
<aftertaf> hi Mamarok :)
<aftertaf> you any good with lvm ?
<Mamarok> no, not at all
<Mamarok> sry
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> then i shall become better at it myself:)
<ongun> ok
<Mamarok> aftertaf: good diea :)
<ongun> I have ubuntu 9,04
<aftertaf> ongun: how did your problem occur?
<Mamarok> idea* even
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> i killed my kubuntu after a kde 4.3 RC3 update, while messing with update-alternatives
<ongun> I download the update
<aftertaf> now no keyboard at boot, and kde all messed up
<aftertaf> ongun: ok. Do you remember which one?...... also, try booting to a different kernel.
<ongun> and there was some error
<ongun> crash reports have been identified  !!!
<ongun> and pc want to password
<ongun>  i wrote the password
<ongun> and the next 2 day : when i open the some page ... it closed itself
<ongun>  why ?
<FloodBotK2> ongun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ongun> i tried but
<aftertaf> ongun: at boot time, grub can list different kernels available (press ESC to see is the default), and choose the .13 kernel, see if that works
<ongun> in every time it said: this error
<ongun> can i write this error (full) ?
<aftertaf> www.pastebin.org for pasting errors
<aftertaf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<replman> Hi! I'm using banshee to play my music. In the settings of banshee i set, that all functions which requires internet should be deaktivated, but when playing music i get recommend interpreds at the bottom
<replman> is there a simple firewall which can (windows like) ask if a program connects to the internet with a allow/deny button?
<aftertaf> replman: it isnt needed really, TBH, a firewall like that. you can try guarddog though
<replman> but how to recognize if a program connects to internet or not?
<replman> aftertaf: I installed guarddog but it seems that i only can deny protocols and not applications
<replman> that looks somehow what i'm searching for: http://www.linux-firewall.org/
<breuel> test
<breuel> clear
<replman> ok, in some forums linux-firewall.org is rated very badly
<arun__> #bye
<Bauldrick> someone point my in the right direction to install kubuntu-netbook on an acer aspire netbook?
<Mamarok> replman: you should have a look here:
<Mamarok> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<replman> Mamarok: With a quick look on the website (i will read it more carefully...) it seems that there is no way to block a special application from connecting to internet and to find out which application wants to connect, am i right?
<DT> what does it mean when a fresh install hangs and the caps lock key starts to flash?
<DT> err...caps lock light*
<carpii> seems to be related to when its trying to connect to a secured wireless network
<DT> it hasn't even loaded the installer yet
<DT> that's not possible
<Mamarok> replman: that should be pissible though, but never used it, I'm online all the time
<Mamarok> replman: changing the permissions should suffice
<DT> what does it mean when a fresh install hangs and the caps lock light starts to flash?
<manuel_> bonjour
<padd1> salut
<manuel_> je suis nouveau sur kubuntu (avant jétais sur gnome)
<manuel_> Comment on peut enlever le défilement bizarre sur Konkeror
<padd1> er...
<manuel_> y'a un espece de défilement doux
<padd1> i dont speak french
<padd1> only a bit
<manuel_> oups i'm on english chanel ?
<padd1> yep
<manuel_> sorry
<manuel_> :)
<manuel_> ciao
<padd1> lol
<padd1> bye
<aftertaf> anyone around to help with kde network applet wand wifi ?
<paddy_melon> u mean settings
<paddy_melon> or widget?
<paddy_melon> im around
<aftertaf> widget
<aftertaf> fresh reinstall of 9.04 and impossible to get it to connect
<paddy_melon> hmm
<paddy_melon> use connect
<aftertaf> now connected.....
<aftertaf> weird
<paddy_melon> bye guys im off
<paddy_melon> bye
<samui> hello. can anyone help me with? ive got a newbie question but cant find help in google and a ubuntuforum
<paddy_melon> ok
<EagleScreen> !ask | samui
<ubottu> samui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oxymoron> I have an interesting question. Why does not applications which not is using Phonon as Audio-input/ouput work at all? I cannot get any sound at all with VLC, Kaffeine, Flash and so on. But Amarok and Dragon Player works? :D
<EagleScreen> using jaunty oxymoron?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: No, karmic. But it did not work in Jaunty either so.
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: This starting to happen with the new updates for KDE 4.3 RC and Beta.
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: for karmic questions, #ubuntu+1 channel should be used
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: And sometimes it says, you HDA INtel something analog device does not working, using PulseAudio instead ... This has ALWAYS been a problem since I starting to use GNU/LInux at all.
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: in karmic kaffeine is a KDE4 application, do you have audio with it?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: No, Kaffeine has no sound
<EagleScreen> HDA intel
<EagleScreen> i have one
<samui> i only want be nice :) my problem is the following: ive installed kubuntu 3-4 days ago and start to konfik the look.. wallpaper ect.. i changed the grub-splash, login screen, wallpaper. all the same picture. but i dont know how to change  the part between login and kde-desktop (a grey picture and kde loads.. showing a hdd, a digital planet, ect)
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: HDA Intel seems like a little bitch, never works 100% perfect
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: open Systemsettings -> Multimedia and tell us what do you see
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I see HDA Intel (AD198x) and PulseAudio
<EagleScreen> samui: look for Systemsettings, but it is a low importance issue
<EagleScreen> use the function to test HDA Intel (AD198x)
<EagleScreen> I have HDA Intel (ALC268 Analog) and worsk pretty well
<samui> thank you EagleScreen
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Well, in test function it works perfect. Because it is using Phonon....
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: kaffeine kde4 dont use phonon?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I guess not?
<EagleScreen> it could be still using xine
<EagleScreen> which engine are you using for phonon, xine or gstreamer?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Why does not every single audioapplication using Phonon? Is it not possible to make a shell which goes through every single app or something?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: How do I check that? I think is is gestreamer
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: in Engine tab of Systemsettings -> Multimedia
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I am using Xine, Gstreamer does not work at all.
<EagleScreen> i can remember that kind of problems using gstreamer, they disspaeared when I dropped to xine
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But I still got problem using Xine?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: It is so friggin frustrating, just a simple thing as audio which is mostly my life, it just must work automaticly.
<lobanov> e
<ctx144k> hello all...
<shadeslayer> :)
<ctx144k> anyone know where/how to set a keyboard-definition to jump to "next" desktop on KDE4?
<shadeslayer> ctx144k: go to system settings and see keyboard
<shadeslayer> ctx144k: see global system settings..
<shadeslayer> s/settings/shortcuts
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ctx144k> shadeslayer, ahhh... thx  :-)
<shadeslayer> no probs :)
<plagueusr> i did just install compiz whit "sudo apt-get install compiz", but i can find the manager anywere. any ideas?
<norikoteiko_> there a another packages
<norikoteiko_> try to install over the synaptic tool
<norikoteiko_> or search with apt-cache search compiz for another packages
<EagleScreen> plagueusr: what kubuntu version?
<norikoteiko_>  Ubuntu 9.04 - Jaunty Jackalope 64 bit rules
<plagueusr> i have ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty
<norikoteiko_> install it over synaptic
<norikoteiko_> ist the easy way xD
<norikoteiko_> it's
<plagueusr> norikoteiko_: okey :P do u know the name of the package?
<norikoteiko_> oh i have symple installed synaptic
<norikoteiko_> than reboot and you can find it in sytem -> preferences
<plagueusr> norikoteiko_: nvm :P forgot "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<norikoteiko_> synaptic istalled it automatic
<norikoteiko_> sry for my fucking englisch xD
<plagueusr> <- confused, hungover like fuck... xD
<norikoteiko_> did you have installed your driver for your grafic card?
<plagueusr> y, it is installed
<nancy_> i need help. the wireless tab is not clickable in the network manager!!
<norikoteiko_> you have to unlock it
<norikoteiko_> theres a button for you need root acess
<norikoteiko_> than install compiz and the manager an reboot
<nancy_> how do i set up a wireless network?
<nancy_> hello?????
<nancy_> help please
<nancy_> how do i set up wireless network????
<Mamarok> norikoteiko_: no need for compiz in KDE4, you know that?
<norikoteiko_> i have gnome & xfce compiz works whith both of that
<norikoteiko_> if you want to need kde you can also install a windows xD
<Mamarok> norikoteiko_: this is the Kubuntu channel, so check if people use KDE4 first, there are desktop effects instead of compiz
<norikoteiko_> but if found it in the ubuntu forum
<Mamarok> norikoteiko_: please keep the topic, of this channel
<norikoteiko_> ok i see sorry
<Mamarok> norikoteiko_: if you want to give/have support for Gnome, you should go to #ubuntu
<norikoteiko_> jo
<norikoteiko_> ive switched
<Mamarok> nancy_: sorry, what version of Kubuntu do you use?
<nancy_> i use kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> and you have the basic KDE 4.2.2 version?
<nancy_> i dont know.
<Mamarok> you can check in the Help menu of any KDE application _ about KDE
<Mamarok> but if you didn't upgrade since the installation it's KDE 4.2.2
<nancy_> i didnt upgrade anything.
<Mamarok> ok could you paste the output of 'iwconfig' in http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | nancy_
<ubottu> nancy_: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<BluesKaj> nancy_, install wicd , it works well
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: ok, you take over then :)
 * Mamarok has to prepare food anyway
<nancy_> how do i install it?
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, merely a suggestion :)
<mot> any good gui iso editors out there?
<mot> besides iso-master, which doesn't seem to want to open my 3gb windows iso
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: but checking if radio is on should go first, don't you think?
<kayess> Anybody know the channel for karmic koala? The one for the next release
<bazhang> kayess, #ubuntu+1
<kayess> thanks bazhang
<nancy_> how do i install wicd?
<aftertaf> nancy_: you have a net connection already working?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wicd (from the konsole) nancy_
<nancy_> yea, i am connected through an ethernet cable.
<aftertaf> type above command then ;)
<nancy_> it says E: Couldn't find package wicd
<nancy_> i had tried installing ndiswrapper and it said the same thing
<EagleScreen> wicd is in karmic archive
<aftertaf> nancy_: you need to activate universe repository
<nancy_> how do i do that?
<bazhang> EagleScreen, in jaunty's too
<aftertaf> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<aftertaf> see that link ^^
<nancy_> the first or second?
<aftertaf> both, what thehell :)
<bazhang> nancy_, the second
<nancy_> ok
<nancy_> does it matter if i have kubuntu 9.04?
<aftertaf> no
<bazhang> nancy_, no difference; are you using kpackagekit , adept, or other package manager
<aftertaf> just need to enable the line(s) with universe at the end
<nancy_> i dont know what those are.
<bazhang> nancy_, package managers for the software repositories
<nancy_> ok. what do i do?
<aftertaf> nancy_: type this   :   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bazhang> KMenu -> Applications -> System -> Software Management to launch KPackageKit  nancy_
<aftertaf> do waht bazhang says... ill only confuse U .... :)
<nancy_> Reading package lists... Done
<nancy_> Building dependency tree
<nancy_> Reading state information... Done
<nancy_> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nancy_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBotK2> nancy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nancy_> is only available from another source
<bazhang> synaptic works too, just made for gnome
<aftertaf> and in universe it seems !!
<bazhang> nancy_, just follow what I pasted above
<nancy_> where's kmenu?
<aftertaf> the blue K
<bazhang> big blue K
<aftertaf> :)
<nancy_> oh ok
<nancy_> ;)
<nancy_> ok im there, what do i do now?
<EagleScreen> to edit software repositories: Alt + F2 -> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<nancy_> ok im in the software sources, now what?
<bazhang> Click Settings > Edit Software Sources.  nancy_
<nancy_> i dont see settings
<nancy_> oh nvm
<nancy_> ok what do i edit?
<bazhang> see above ^^
<nancy_> what?
<bazhang>  Click Settings > Edit Software Sources.  nancy_
<nancy_> yea im there, now what?
<bazhang> nancy_, put in your password when prompted
<nancy_> it hasnt prompted me. im at the window that says software sources, what am i supposed to do there?
<bazhang> nancy_, click edit software sources
<nancy_> i did. what do i do after that?
<bazhang> it did not prompt for a password?
<nancy_> the window has tabs that say kubuntu software, third-party software, updates, authentication, and statistics
<nancy_> no.
<bazhang> kubuntu software
<bazhang> nancy_, are you logged in as a regular user?
<nancy_> im the only user on the computer
<bazhang> ie enabled the root account?
<nancy_> the first bullet isnt checked off, the one that says canonical-supported open source software (main), all the others are.
<bazhang> nancy_, what about universe
<nancy_> i dont get what u mean?
<nancy_> what do i do now?
<bazhang> enable the universe
<TheData> enable the warp drive ;-)    kidding ;-)
<aftertaf> open the pod bay doors, hal !!
<aftertaf> :)
<nancy_> how do i enable the universe?
<bazhang> nancy_, once that is enabled, click reload
<nancy_> i dont know where it is!
<bazhang> nancy_, is there not a checkbox near it?
<bazhang> kubuntu software tab?
<BluesKaj> nancy_, enable the third party sources too ..you'll need them later anyway for media apps
<Mamarok> TheData: behave, please
<nancy_> ohhhh ok, the one that says community-maintained open source software (universe)?
<aftertaf> nancy_: yes! that one :)
<nancy_> it's checked
<bazhang> nancy_, now click reload
<nancy_> where's reload?
<nancy_> is there a button that says it?
<nancy_> ok nevermind i found it
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> you're getting there :)
<nancy_> :) yay!
<nancy_> its installing stuff
<bazhang> nancy_, its updating your package list
<nancy_> ok it finished, now what?
<bazhang> in the search box type wicd
<nancy_> ok it found it!
<nancy_> what do i do?
<bazhang> hit apply after you have highlighted it
<nancy_> i cant click the apply button
<bazhang> its greyed out?
<nancy_> yea
<bazhang> did you click on the package wicd?
<BluesKaj> nancy_, click on wicd , check the install button , then the apply
<nancy_> is the install button that little cross on the top right hand corner?
<bazhang> the plus symbol?
<nancy_> yes
<bazhang> did you click it?
<nancy_> yea, now i can click apply.
<bazhang> okay :)
<nancy_> it says a package dependency could not be found.
<bazhang> nancy_, now you know how to install software :)
<bazhang> which one
<nancy_> it says kpack at the top, when i was installing wicd
<nancy> and on the details it says: remove the package network-manager before
<nancy> hello?
<bazhang> nancy, when you are addressing someone, you should use their nick to preface your remarks; type the first three letters or so then hit tab, and it will highlight them
<nancy> ohhh ok
<nancy> bazhang: like this?
<bazhang> nancy, yep
<nancy> bazhang: thanks! ok now what do i do?
<bazhang> nancy, remove network-manager ?
<nancy> bazhang: how do i remove that?
<bazhang> nancy, type in the search box for it
<nancy> bazhang: a whole bunch of them came up
<bazhang> nancy, find the one that says network-manager and highlight it
<nancy> bazhang: just network-manager? because there's some that say network-manager-dev, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-kde.... etc.
<bazhang> nancy, are they all installed?
<nancy> if they have the plus sign they're installed right? because only two of them have a negative sign
<bazhang> nancy, plus means can install; minus means can remove
<nancy> ohh ok. so what do i do?
<bazhang> nancy, which two have a minus
<nancy> bazhang: network-manager - 0.7.1 and plasma-widget-network-manager
<bazhang> nancy, try the first one
<nancy> ok what do i do to it?
<bazhang> highlight then (click the minus) then apply? or is there a remove button?
<BluesKaj> bazhang, I congratulate you for your patience and hand holding :)
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> well done to both of you, we had our breath held :)
<BluesKaj> well, i think sometimes too much hand holding isn't so good , but this person is obviously a total newb
<bazhang> BluesKaj, does kpackagekit not have dependency resolution? sorry was away for a moment
<BluesKaj> dunno , i don't like it much , hence i still use adept , or aptitude in the konsole
<bazhang> aha thanks :)
<BluesKaj> apt doesn't bring all the dependencies along sometimes ...not sure why , but aptitude has been recommended to me by devs
<BluesKaj> in the karmic chat #ubuntu+1
<adz21c> Hi, is there a way to get the video quality in dragon to be better? For example this is a screenshot in DVD in vlc(also get same quality in kaffeine for KDE3) http://imagebin.ca/view/Zk0MKZ.html and this s the same screenshot for dragon (or kaffine for kde 4 actually but it looks just as bad) http://imagebin.ca/view/7GTnjIfh.html. Any ideas how I can improve quality?
<cocu> hablen q dice el tubo
<dpreacher> I have iwconfig detect my wireless adapter as wlan0. it shows some information. I've also installed wicd just as advised before, but I can't get my machine to detect my wireless access point and i've noticed the wifi led only glows momentarily before going to sleep (RAM) or shutdown. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm using ubuntu 9.04 amd64
<madagascar27> Help I am using the live CD and I want 2 access my windows files how can I do this??
<pling> hi
<DT> what does it mean when a fresh install hangs and the caps lock light starts to flash?
<C4ptain_Haddock> DT: Houston, we've a problem?
<C4ptain_Haddock> Where exactly does it hang?
<Captain_Haddock> dpreacher: please pastebin ifconfig
<Captain_Haddock> madagascar27: google live cd windows partition (or similar) . There should be plenty of results. Live CDs are used routinely for rescuing dead windows installs.
<roby> hello people
<DT> Captain_Haddock: sorry, i got called away, but on every kubuntu cd i've tried to run (about 4 now) it goes to the main menu, you go to install or to try it and the lading bar comes up
<DT> it then moves about an ince and stops there
<DT> on my xubuntu CD it goes through the install and fails at installing the core system
<DT> these are all 8.04 disks.
<shadeslayer> hey,anyone who got the liquid weather theme to work in karamba?? the one on kde-look.org??
<Mamarok> karamba? Are you on KDE3?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope...
<Mamarok> superKarambe then?
<Mamarok> s/e/a
<shadeslayer> yeah,i meant super karamba
<Mamarok> I don't use it at all, don't like docked widgets
<gila_monster> I thought there was a way to use SK widgets in a plasmoid. Only installed Kubuntu yesterday, though, so not sure.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well i just saw this awesome widget,but i cant seem to add it with the add widget thing and superkaramba
<shadeslayer> gila_monster: yeah,you can,but its not working
<gila_monster> At any rate...anyone here familiar with a problem where Kubuntu doesn't detect that the AC power is plugged in? Not finding a lot on Google that's helpful.
<gila_monster> shade: did not know that. Haven't messed with them much yet.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its the most downloaded super karamba theme ;)
<Mamarok> neither can I, but this is third party software anyway, you should get in touch with the author
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it says we need pyqt...i have installed that as well.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: get in touch with the author, check the kde-llok.org website for it
<Mamarok> look*
<shadeslayer> im going through it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: everything that doesn't come in the repos is third party, so you need to talk to that guy, I can't even download it
<gila_monster> Oops, should have mentioned that I have Kubuntu on a laptop.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it seems that it is broken...i found it in the comments
<shadeslayer> bye all,college reopens tommorow :)
<sergio> hi, someone knows how to add window decoration themes?
<Captain_Haddock> DT: I would recommend running all available diagnostics (MD5 check sum, memtest etc.) to check your system and the disc.
<DT> everythig checks out fine
<DT> only my 9.04 disk works
<Captain_Haddock> you don't want to install 9.04?
<DT> had it, had to many problems with it
<Captain_Haddock> like what?
<DT> crashed aything time  tried to change any settings
<Captain_Haddock> You have the live cd?
<DT> no, i was using the alternate cd
<DT> plus i like kde 3 better
<Captain_Haddock> do you have a live cd?
<Captain_Haddock> and what are the specs of your system?
<DT> i have a kde3 live CD, but it hangs
<DT> amd athalon X2 62, 2gb of ram, geforce gfx card
<DT> it's acompaq laptop
<Captain_Haddock> It kind of points to your CDROM drive, from what I can tell.
<Captain_Haddock> Did you burn the alternate ISO on this laptop?
<DT> yeah
<Captain_Haddock> can you try doing an md5 compare between the ISO and the CD itself?
<DT> yep, check out fine
<Captain_Haddock> DT: hmm, no idea then, sorry.
<DT> arg
<Captain_Haddock> 9.04 crashes. Your Live CD hangs. 9.04 alternate CD installs fine. 8.x do not. memtest fine. md5 fine. xubuntu installer hangs.
<Captain_Haddock> too many conflicts :|
<Captain_Haddock> I'd run more diagnostics.
<twisted_> im having a problem compiling a driver can someone please help..
<rdale> i'm trying to upgrate to kde 4.3 rc3 in jaunty, but i'm getting a package conflict with kdebase-runtime-data, and plasam will no longer start
<snarkster> if i dd a drive to storage and then dd it back to a different drive it should just work right, I dont need any options or anything. or am i worng
<Levon> what is going on with this compiling? http://pastebin.com/m54be7ffb
<Mamarok> Level15: don't use sudo for the make command, only sudo for make install
<Mamarok> sorry, wrong nick
<zobin> Hey all. I need some help with installing the catalyst driver for Ubuntu
<apparle> hi
<zobin> hey
<apparle> wassup
<zobin> I'm trying to find out how to install the ATI catalyst driver for Ubuntu
<Mamarok> zobin: you mean the fglrx driver
<Mamarok> catalyst is just a frontend for driver settings IIRC
<zobin> I mean this one: ATI Catalyst™ 9.3 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<apparle> zobin is your card supported by the new driver
<Mamarok> zobin: what graphic card do you have?
<zobin> ATI Radeon X850 Xt
<zobin> I just want to be able to extend the desktop to my TV
<zobin> I can't do it with the basic driver in Ubuntu. It doesnt recognize that I have a TV connected
<Mamarok> zobdid you check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265817
<Mamarok> zobin: sry, nick completion, check the link above
<zobin> That topic is really accurate :)
<zobin> Thanks
<vishesh> Hi! I was trying to compile a custom version of the linux kernel, and it compiled fine, but after doing the 'make install' I really don't know how to create the initrd image. Does anyone have any idea how ?
<Mamarok> zobin: found with the search items 'ATI Radeon X850 Xt Linux' on Google :)
<apparle> I have ATI Radeon Xpress 200 and use the open source drivers........................The funny part is sometimes the system boots with all the graphics enabled and sometimes completely disabled........???
<Kovert> can some one help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/d6e5674d1
<luis_> ei guys do u know some program than can download youtube videos for linux and transform them in mp3?
<luis_> like videotodo (for windows)
<Kovert> videodownloader? firefox
<Mamarok> Kovert: you are upgrading to KDE 4.3 RC3, right?
<Kovert> can some one help me with some broken stuff http://pastebin.com/d6e5674d1
<Mamarok> what exactly did you do before?
<Kovert> Mamarok: yes
<Kovert> Mamarok: apt-get the normal
<Mamarok> Kovert: well, update and the upgrade I guess?
<Kovert> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> to install firefox you need to specify the version, so it's sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 (which is the latest release) or firefox-3.0 (the previous)
<Mamarok> Kovert: about the workspace, that package is outdated, it should not ne there anymore, from what version are you upgrading?
<Kovert> Mamarok: I a, running karmic
<Kovert> Mamarok: alpha 2
<Mamarok> Kovert: the you should ask in #ubuntu+1, Karmic support is there
<Mamarok> then*
<Kovert> marcel: I did thats why I am here :-)
<Kovert> sorry Mamarok
<Mamarok> well, we don't support Karmic here, it's really in #ubuntu+1
<Kovert> Mamarok: I know got no help there
<Kovert> I will go back
<Mamarok> Kovert: else ask in the -devel channel, if they are not too busy
<Kovert> Mamarok: ok
<gila_monster> Hello, all.
<gila_monster> A number of us on the System76 forum at ubuntuforums.org have a problem wtih Kubuntu on our laptops. It's not recognizing when the AC adapter is plugged in.
<gila_monster> I've done a good deal of googling, and there was something on the Sabayon forums that might have worked for someone, but it didn't look applicable to Kubuntu.
<gila_monster> Are we missing something obvious here? Basically, the system doesn't seem to be checking the state of the AC power at all.
<Mamarok> gila_monster: what Kubuntu version are you talking about?
<ward__> Hello I'm having problems with flash. I have no sound on youtube and sometimes firefox is crashing
<gila_monster> Mamarok: 9.04. There are reports that things worked in 8.10. I didn't use KDE with 8.10, so no direct experience on my part.
<Mamarok> ward__: well, that's flash :/
<Dragnslcr> ward__- do you also use Amarok?
<ward__> yes
<Mamarok> gila_monster: 9.04 is KDE4, so it depends on wether you talk about a widget or an application
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: that is *not* an Amarok issue!
<Dragnslcr> ward__- exit out of Amarok, then see if Flash starts working
<ward__> okay i'll try that
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: it's a flash problem, don't blame the wrong application
<Mamarok> or more precisly a flash with phonon problem
<ward__> yes now I have sound :)
<Mamarok> gila_monster: Kubuntu 8.10 had KDE3 and KDE4, so it highly depends on what it was reported
<Dragnslcr> ward__- there's your workaround for now, then
<ward__> how can I fix it ?
<Dragnslcr> ward__- waiting until phonon/Flash gets fixed is all you can do
<ward__> okay what's the problem then?
<Mamarok> ward__: check in the systesettings -> multimedi what phonon backend you are using
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: wrong, there *is* a solution, not just a workaround
<Dragnslcr> ward__- here's one bug report about it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/374407
 * Mamarok gives up as nobody listens anyway :(
<gila_monster> Mamarok: Yes and no, I think. I'm using the battery monitor plasmoid, which tells me that the battery is staying at 100%, but puts the system in powersave because it thinks it's not plugged in. I'm not sure it's the plasmoid's fault, though, because the on_ac_power command through bash says that the AC is not plugged in. If the plasmoid is using that system.... Checking /proc/acpi/ac_adapter reveals that there is no file in that dir
<gila_monster>  so whatever daemon or service is supposed to be checking it is not writing anything to that location.
<ward__> I don't see anything phonon onlu xine
<Dragnslcr> ward__- the last person to comment on the bug report suggests using pulseaudio instead
<Mamarok> gila_monster: that widget doesn't show if you are plugged in indeed, as it's just a basic battery widget, not a powermanager one
<Mamarok> ward__: don't, this is even worse...
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: stop telling such things, please, it works
<gila_monster> Mamarok: what power manager does KDE4 use? I don't see a process with "power" in the name. Is it embedded in KDE4?
<Mamarok> gila_monster: one needs the guidance-power-manager
<ward__> okay it works now with the pulse as output !
<gila_monster> Mamarok: I haven't used KDE since about 3.1, so I'm a little behind on the new stuff.
<ward__> thanks you guys !
<gila_monster> Mamarok: Okay, I know that's not installed right now.
 * Mamarok knows someone who can't use Amarok or Dragonplayer anymore now...
<gila_monster> Mamarok: I suppose that it's not installed by default because the installation does not assume it's going on a laptop. Yes?
<Drknezz> Hi guys!, just wanted to point out something Amarok 2's sound works great with a pulse ;)
<adambennett08330> can someone help me out plz?
<Mamarok> Drknezz: well, lucky you then, it doesn't work for most of the users
<Mamarok> !ask | adambennett08330
<Mamarok> hm, sorry, the bot is still down
<Mamarok> adambennett08330: just ask
<adambennett08330> i just installed kubuntu and it froze so  i went to command line and i installed fluxbox...problem is i dunno where the package manager is lol
<Mamarok> adambennett08330: neither do I, never used fluxbox
<gila_monster> Mamarok: once installed, do I need to put that in autostart manually? Or will a reboot get me to goodness?
<msichal> hi everyone, is it normal that kubuntu 9.04 has cpu, hdd, network usage plasmoids, but not MEM ?
<msichal> how to get it?
<Mamarok> gila_monster: it allows you to configure the powermanagement in the systemsettings-> advanced tab
<apparle> when is 4.3 realeasing
<msichal> can someone answer?
<adambennett08330> ill be back...going to console maybe i can get amsn through apt-get lol
<gila_monster> Mamarok: that all appeared to be there anyway. So I executed guidance-power-manager in bash, and it sent repeated "No AC adapter found - assume that we are on batteries." messages to the terminal. So this did not help.
<gila_monster> Mamarok: for whatever reason, it just doesn't recognize the AC adapter.
<pedahzur> So my (small) kids got to my wife's account while she was away from her computer and started pushing buttons.  Something tweaked, and now she cannot bring background windows to the foreground, even though they activate. I've been through all the Window activation/"click to raise" settings I can find, but no joy.  Any other places to check?
<Mamarok> gila_monster: you might have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net then
<yitehay> can anyone tell me how to use both kde and gnome together?<<<<<
<msichal> omg, theres 290 ppl and noone can answer?
<Mamarok> gila_monster: do you have that widget in the panel?
<gila_monster> mamarok: okay. thanks.
<gila_monster> mamarok: widget is in the bottom panel, yes.
<Mamarok> msichal: well, most just idle here, so be patient, it's Sunday evening in Europe
<msichal> ;(
<Mamarok> gila_monster: it should show a yellow flash nect to the battery symbol which shows only when you are plugged in
<Mamarok> next*
<Mamarok> apparle: 4th of August IIRC
<gila_monster> mamarok: Nothing like that. Green bars in the shape of a battery indicating full charge.
<Mamarok> msichal: there is a widget for RAM, too
<gila_monster> msichal: Tour de France day, too. Might be parties all over. ;)
<Mamarok> gila_monster: well, then it's only there in KDE 4.2.96
<Mamarok> it shure shows for me
<Planetary> ok so  i all my graphics work great except hd flash videos, they are choppy. also fullscreen videos can be choppy. i do have legacy workaround on in compiz. i have kubutnu restricted extras installed. i have a geforce 7600gt with dirver 180 working fine. 173 and 96 are options. waht should i do, should i try a differnt driver?
<Planetary> i will be back later i would appreciate input thanks all
<gila_monster> Mamarok: I'll check launchpad. I'm hesitant to install 4.3 RC just to fix this, though. The workaround is to use the battery monitor to set the system to Performance, which at least keeps it from suspending to RAM every 15 minutes.
<Mamarok> Planetary: you should stay, one might need your feedback, just putting questions in and leaving is not a good idea
<Mamarok> gila_monster: 4.3 will be out early August and will be in the regular jaunty-backports, so just be patient
<Mamarok> it's already much more stable than 4.2.x ever was anyway
<plagueusr> ehm peps, i ahve two problems, can anyone try to help me? :P
<gila_monster> Planetary: I had the nvidia 185 driver installed last week on Ubuntu, and it provided some performance improvements. It's not trivial to install, but if you have some experience and are comfortable with a command line, you might look into it.
<Mamarok> plagueusr: just ask and be patient
<gila_monster> mamarok: Thanks!
<Mamarok> gila_monster: you are welcome :)
<Fanfare_> Q: could a native english pls read over http://www.cyber-byte.at/wiki/index.php/English:_Setup
<plagueusr> well i try to run the compiz manager and when i do that. Checking for Xgl: not present. Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present.
<msichal> lol i installed and configured lm-senosors and it still has only virtual device
<Mamarok> Fanfare_: what, do you exopect us to correct translations? this is a #kubuntu support channel :)
<msichal> need to restert x?
<Mamarok> plagueusr: you shouldn't use Compiz in KDE4, it has it's own compositing
<adambennett08330> yay i fixed it :D
<msichal> oh
<Mamarok> plagueusr: next time you should be sure that the person who gives you advice really uses KDE too, sorry, but that person was a Gnome user and didn't know about the desktop effects
<msichal> does someone know how to use emerald in kde4?
<adambennett08330> i wanna use the window manager normal ubuntu has but i forget the package name :S
<Fanfare_> Mamarok: that was just meant to ask if one here has time... i didnt want to forece someone to... (in some ways its also kubuntu related btw)
<Mamarok> msichal: you don't use it at all, KDE4 has desktop effects compositing, don't use compiz, please
<Mamarok> Fanfare_: well, you need to be patient, don't know who is a native speaker here
<msichal> i just need emerald can i use kde4 composting to use emerald themes?
<adambennett08330> new to linux but im learning :)
<Mamarok> msichal: remove compiz and emerald and check in the system settings-> Desktop -> Desktop effects
<plagueusr> Mamarok: oke oke tnx
<Mamarok> again, KDE4 doesn't use compiz *at* *all*
<Fanfare_> Mamarok: as said i dont expect immediate review :-)
<Mamarok> adambennett08330: are you on Ubuntu or on Kubuntu?
<Mamarok> Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses Gnome, support for the latter is in #ubuntu BTW
<adambennett08330> im on kubuntu
<adambennett08330> use fluxbox cause loading freezes after login
<Mamarok> adambennett08330: because it's not meant to be the default desktop I guess
<adambennett08330> if i wanna switch to gnome i gotta select all gnome packages in synaptic?
<msichal> Mamarok, cant find it... theres no way to use emerald theme with kde or im just blind ;/
<Mamarok> msichal: read what I said, you do *not* use emerald in KDE4...
<Mamarok> KDE4 has it's own compisiting
<Mamarok> compositing
<msichal> oh
<msichal> i messed smething
<Mamarok> else you would have to disable Kwin and install another window manager
<peter__> hell busy in here
<Mamarok> peter__: do you need help?
<peter__> no not really, just checking out the IRC software :)
<peter__> more used to xchat
<Mamarok> peter__: this is a support only channel BTW
<msichal> http://www.kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=75
<peter__> fair enough I'm gone
<Mamarok> msichal: what with that?
<msichal> theres only two pages of naative kde4 wndows decorations ;/
<Mamarok> msichal: well, KDE4 is not as old as KDE3.x is :)
<Mamarok> and you can only use one decoration at once anyway
<BluesKaj> msichal, complain in #kde :)
<msichal> but theres no choice :P
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: there is nothing to complain about, we all do voluntary work, so...
<Mamarok> msichal: write one yourself then :)
<Mamarok> or pay somebody to do so, that's ow Free Software works
<Mamarok> how*
<BluesKaj> Mamarok , i din't know that...no wonder the kubuntu cheques aren't arriving :)
<Mamarok> msichal: that widget should be installed by default, just check for the system monitor and activate the RAM part
<msichal> Mamarok, theres only temperature, cpu, hard. info, network and disk pace
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> msichal: plasma-system-monitor has RAM monitoring
<msichal> i can send U a screenshot if U can;t believe it ;)
<msichal> how to download it?
<Mamarok> it should already be installed, check your widget list, type monitor in the search bar
<msichal> nope
<RurouniJones> is cdemu the only way to mount a bin/cue pair in linux? converting to iso isn't an option here
<BluesKaj> system monitor
<Mamarok> msichal: then check for the package plasma-widget-simplemonitor
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: no idea what you are talking about, sorry :(
<msichal> OMG
<msichal> it wasn't installed
<Mamarok> msichal: no need to shout :)
<msichal> everything ok
<msichal> but it isnt same
<Mamarok> msichal: nice :)
<Mamarok> ...
<msichal> ;D
<Mamarok> msichal: then write one yourself :)
<msichal> just tell me what means what on simple monitor "and nothing else matters" ;)
<msichal> green is free ram and blue is used?
<Mamarok> msichal: go to the tool and check, it's explained in the settings
<Mamarok> bedtime for me, cu folks
<Fanfare_> !chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Fanfare_> !i18n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n
<kyle__> audio isnt woring help needed
<Fanfare_> kyle__: im not that familiar with audio...
<Fanfare_> kyle__: whats the prob?
<kyle__> its not working at all... ingame music not working
<Fanfare_> kyle__: did it ever work before? since when u have troubleß
<PingJocky> kyle__: did you install pidgin?
<PingJocky> i found sometimes if i mute the sound in pidgin it mutes my whole system
<gerry_> hi every one
<Fanfare_> hi gerry_
<gerry_> wats up
<Fanfare_> waiting for bedtime...
<gerry_> already wa time is it
<Fanfare_> so u got a little time?
<Fanfare_> are u a native english?
<keyser_soze> will kubuntu 9.04 get kde4.3 as an upgrade someday?  Or will one always have to sue backports?
<gerry_> yes i am
<PingJocky> the backports already have it but i wouldnt hold your breath
<keyser_soze> PingJocky: because of testing or everyone's focus on 9.10 or ?
<keyser_soze> s/sue/use
<PingJocky> 9.10
<keyser_soze> PingJocky: makes sense - has to be hard pushing out a new version every 6 months
<PingJocky> keyser_soze: yeah... 4.3 runs great for me so far in 9.04 but i havnt been using it for long
<keyser_soze> PingJocky: will this line in /etc/apt/sources.list get me kde 4.3?  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<PingJocky> this is the one im using
<PingJocky> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<keyser_soze> PingJocky: thanks!
<PingJocky> keyser_soze: did it work?
<keyser_soze> PingJocky: checking it now
<keyser_soze> yes, it worked
<Fanfare_> is that kde 4.3 or kde 4.3 RC3?
<Dragnslcr> 4.3 is currently at RC3
<keyser_soze> yeah, 4.3 final got pushed back 1 week into August
<Dragnslcr> I think they're aiming to have the final release done in another week or two
<PingJocky> i like the desktop folder preview and how it keeps drilling down on child folders...
<PingJocky> you would almost never have to open dolphin again
<carpii> what do I need to backup, if I want to upgrade to jaunty/kde 4.x, but have the possibility to undo it later?
<PingJocky> thats a good one...  I would think to start you would need to tar up you ~/
<carpii> yeah, im wondering if it wont just involve pretty much a full drive backup :(
<PingJocky> well tar'n up you home folder wouldnt be that much unless you have a ton of porn in you Videos dir... but then shame on you for not backing up your porn anyway
<PingJocky> :P
<carpii> hehe
<carpii> i wish i could say i had, but its mostly software dev resources :(
<BluesKaj> folder view is convenient , but it doesn't show 'places' like dolphin
#kubuntu 2010-07-26
<jcgs> i think it's in my webcam, anyway it's built into my laptop somewhere and it sometimes works, but it's stopped
<jcgs> what do i do?#
<gizmobay> Anyone know how I can get konversation 1.3.1 for 10.04?
<jcgs> what about sudo aptitude install konversation ?
<jcgs> gizmobay: is that the version in the repositories? also, see above
<gizmobay> the one in the repo is 1,2,3
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, so what's the difference between 123  & 131 ?
<aguja85_> i cant get working wireless in kubuntu 10.04, i activated the b43 through the hardware drivers option but does not work. Which application by defect is installed to see essids available?
<joey1> hello?
<joey1> im using wine to load up itunes and  it keeps saying that the file itunes library.itl cannot be read because it was created by a newer version of itunes. what do i do?
<thejackal221_> hello everyone
<joey1> hey
<joey1> where do i go  to get some answers here, cause i need some help.
<thejackal221_> How do I change the kdedirs so it can point to a different file?
<thejackal221_> if my question was unclear please let me know
<thejackal221_> Is there anyone there?
<jcgs> thejackal221_: i am
<jcgs> thejackal221_ what do you mean kdedirs?
<thejackal221_> jcgs the exact instuctions are n both cases you need set the KDEDIRS environment variable to point to the
<thejackal221_> installation directory of both KDE4 and KDevPlatform.
<jcgs> thejackal221_: in the shell is that?
<jcgs> export KDEDIRS=whatever
<jcgs> thejackal221_: is that what you meant?
<thejackal221_> Yes I think so
<jcgs> the installation directory is probably /usr
<jcgs> but you'd have to check what's supposed to be in the directory you want
<thejackal221_> thanks
<jcgs> thejackal221_: you're very welcome
<dartvader> Hey guys. It seems that on my updated kdew (4.4.5) there is no "icons" module in systemsettings>appearance. what gives?
<ridin> what's the default gtk+ appearance setting used in kubuntu?
<dartvader> ridin: should be qtcurve afaik
<mcurran> Does anyone know how to fix the desktop icon placement issue when starting up?  I'm running KDE3 and the icons don't stay in the same spot after reboot
<dartvader> mcurran: lol, that bug has been around for ages ;) i think the total rewrite of kde4 was an attempt to get rid of old spaghetti code that probably caused such as that one...
<uthman> hi
<dartvader> hi there
<uthman> you god
<dartvader> what you mean? :)
<uthman> yes
<dartvader> in that case, then yes.
<uthman> what is case
<dartvader> sorry, i was just joking.
<uthman> No problem
<uthman> you man , woman
<raul_> hello
<uthman> hello
<raul_> hola
<raul_> hooola
<uthman> what is hooola
<raul_> hooola is heeello
<raul_> but in spanish
<uthman> how are you
<raul_> fine.. where are you?
<uthman> here
<raul_> here where? what country?
<uthman> Saudi Arab
<raul_> oww is other continent
<raul_> i am from south america
<uthman> where are you ?
<raul_> Ecuador
<dan_> Has anybody else had troubles printing using Okular?
<dan_> it creates a print job for me
<dan_> but it doesn't print
<raul_> so i have no.. sorry
<raul_> who speak spanish??
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<raul_> oh gracias
<uthman> no
<uthman> hello
<raul_> I feel alone on that channel
<raul_> need help from someone about something of ubuntu 9.4
<uthman> whay
<dan_> can anybody think of another pdf reader available?
<raul_> I enable video and audio for video conferencing Pigdin
<varnush> is this ubuntu forum?
<raul_> where is that?
<uthman> my can help you
<komodo1969> using kubuntu 10.04 LTS - 'How do I disable bluetooth and wireless on startup?'
<uthman> i dont know
<uthman> but
<uthman> Right-click ease in the mouse
<komodo1969> I've googled this and looked everywhere to no avail...lots of people asking this but no answers   :(
<komodo1969> maybe I should ask:  'how do I configure autostart in kubuntu 10.04?'
<komodo1969> I would have to ask something no  one knows.....
<Dan_L> what's the question komodo?
<Dan_L> Sorry I wasn't sitting here holding my breath until you asked a question.
<Dan_L> What can we do for you?
<komodo1969> lol....sorry if I came off obnoxious
<espadan7> Hello all umm I had xbmc install on my Kubuntu 10.04 64bit but after doing updates it uninstalls on its own and it wont let me reinstall it. is anyone else having the same problem?
<komodo1969> using kubuntu 10.04 LTS - 'How do I disable bluetooth and wireless on startup?'
<Dan_L> Ok.  Lemme help you:
<Dan_L> right click on your desktop, click unlock widgets.  find the widget in your tray, properties, tell it to not start ever again, yada yada.
<Dan_L> Now,m since I know you're like me and you probably once used windows:
<komodo1969> yea...
<komodo1969> your right...i didn't men to though
<komodo1969> *mean
<Dan_L> autostart is for things that aren't widgets.  You can change that by going into the autostart configuration thing.  Want to know a dirty trick about Kubuntu?
<Dan_L> bring up your keystroke launcher
<Dan_L> and just type "autostart"
<komodo1969> alt-f2?
<Dan_L> As a matter of fact, many many many things kinda just work with that keystroke launcher.
<Dan_L> errrr I forget what it is by default
<Dan_L> krunner, I think it's called?
<Dan_L> but seriously:  if you're suffering from "whut's this called syndrome?" which you will for quite some time----that's your best friend.
<komodo1969> yea - that worked....autostart is up
<Dan_L> You won't need to mess with that for this----but I figured I'd just tell ya about it anyhow:)
<Dan_L> just kill the plasmoid in the tray.
<komodo1969> OH!!   so it;s a plasmoid-thingy
<Dan_L> Yes.
<Dan_L> [22:25:32] <Dan_L> right click on your desktop, click unlock widgets.  find the widget in your tray, properties, tell it to not start ever again, yada yada.
<Dan_L> I was just trying to give you more information than you needed.
<komodo1969> ok
<Dan_L> Because I learn best when I get the big picture.
<Dan_L> in truth:  the whole plasmoid concept is kind of a mindscrew at first.  But you'll learn to love it.
<Dan_L> Look at me:  just a year and a half into my kubuntu experience, I've changed my daughters name to "kade"
<komodo1969> when i right click on the kbluetooth the choices are greyed over
<corinth> I hooked my PC up to my HDTV via HDMI (I also use HDMI to connect to my computer monitor) in order to watch a movie I have. Now that I've hooked it back up to my PC monitor...I have a blank and unresponsive screen until the Kubuntu splash starts up. This is a problem, since I dual boot with Windows and now I can't see GRUB...help?
<komodo1969> I don't have bluetooth on my netbook.  I don't want to uninstall it, just don't want it starting on system start
<Dan_L> That's weird.  Lemme look.
<komodo1969> I don't believe the kbluetooth is a plasmoid....I think it's a program
<corinth> Note: the TV's native resolution is 1920 x 1080, and my PC monitor's native resolution is 1920 x 1200
<iniusman> komodo1969 : try bootup manager
<iniusman> sudo apt-get install bum
<Dan_L> good call.  weird.
<komodo1969> ok....
<Dan_L> hmmmm
<Dan_L> that's really odd
<Dan_L> I've never treid to disable it
<Dan_L> and now I can't figure out how
<komodo1969> hey....that was easy
<komodo1969> bum got it    ;)
<komodo1969> going for the final test....re-boot.   brb
<semi-nub> hi everyone. im having some problems running conky. when i set it to autostart at boot up it flashes and disappears. is there some kind of wait command i can use or anything to make it work right?
<Dan_L> bum it is.
<corinth> Where is the grub menu list located in Kubuntu?
<semi-nub> ok this is a semi-noobish question.  i was trying to remove univerasl access from my top panel and i removed the evolution mail checker thingy instead, and i couldnt get rid of universal access icon. any idea how i can remove universal access icon and get back my mail cheker ><
<Dan_L> semi-nub: errrr.....ubuntu or kubuntu?
<semi-nub> dan_l:ubuntu.. oops im sorry i posted in wrong channel please forgive me
<Dan_L> semi-nub: lol it's ok.  I was just wondering.  But you should switch to kubuntu.  We have better looking women here:0
<semi-nub> dan_L: actually i was thinking about installing KDE i used to use it with gentoox
<semi-nub> dan_l: does kde have compiz support?
<Dan_L> semi-nub:  YES.  And it's hawt.
<Dan_L> semi-nub: try it for a day.  you won't go back
<semi-nub> dan_l:  well i will definately try it out
<Dan_L> semi-nub: kde is zen for your computer
<vorian> semi-nub: more like compis has an abailable kde backend
<vorian> works very well
<Dan_L> semi-nub: by 'very well' he means perfect
<Dan_L> :)
<corinth> I need to edit grub manually so that Windows boots first. How do I do this?
<sobczyk> hi, how to remove package with broken remove scripts?
<sobczyk> I want to remove gforge-plugin-mediawiki, it executes script to clean database, but the database was removed before
<demism> Good evening, I'm trying to get my mic to work and no such luck. I'm not sure what I'm not doing or what I'm doing wrong. Can someone help?
<pitter> Boa noite pessoal
<m0zone> hello
<m0zone> keeps telling me low on home folder space but i have like 600 gigs free   how the heck to i change it so i got tons of home folder space  Doh!
<DanielSada> Hi
<DanielSada> no one here?
<DanielSada> thats werid
<rwestphal> any problems?
<DanielSada> no, thanks
<TheClonotek> ciau
<TheClonotek> ...... scusate ma dove metto per scegliere un canale
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm trying out kde 4.5RC2 from the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta, kde's software system blocked almost all of the new packages, so I've tried a dist-upgrade, but before I go ahead, it wants to remove kdebase-plasma, pretty sure that's a fairly important package to kde right?
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> MY pc can not start with kubuntu but it can start with ubuntu....
<ubuntu> can can you tell me how ....
<JediMaster> we're going to need more information than just "can not start" =)
<ubuntu> it repeat in login time
<ubuntu> the pc very old
<flrin> filme
<flrin> filme
<otswim> hello, i have a shared printer on a windows computer and i'm on a lan with this computer via kubuntu; how can i use it on kde?
<well_laid_lawn> otswim: I found this   http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_system_administration/kubuntu_quick_guide/ch02s05.html
<omkar> hey guys,I have installed kubuntu on my acer 5745G laptop but the battery doesn't reflect the proper battery usage
<omkar> have anyone faced this issue or know how to fix this
<otswim> hi, how do i share a folder for windows?
<jtheuer> otswim: with samba
<jtheuer> i think it is even built-in in konqueror
<otswim> 'configure file sharing' does nothing when i click on it (in the properties of a folder)
<tranquilwaters> hello
<tranquilwaters> anyone here that works with kate?
<tranquilwaters> past week it happened a few times that all of a sudden the text direction in kate switched from LTR to RTL, and only in a few lines :S moving the cursor down a few lines, there the text is normal LTR again... anyone got a clue what's going on?
<tranquilwaters> I am unaware of some switching shortcut, but if such a thing is the evildoer I would love to know so I can disable it
<jtheuer> tranquilwaters: I had similar problem but that clearly where graphic card issues and no related to kate only ;-)
<tranquilwaters> jtheuer: can you tell me more about the problems you had?
<tranquilwaters> I have only noticed it on kate... I've been using it all morning to type some python, and it happens quite random... I figured out that if I ctrl-Z a bit until i am at the point before the switch, and then type the exact same thing again the text direction does not switch
<jtheuer> tranquilwaters: very, very much text caused scrolling issues in kate and konqueror. Some lines didn't scroll and so on. Not yet resolved
<tranquilwaters> I haven't had any other problems that I noticed
<jtheuer> intel integrated card, nothing special. the usual subnotebook crap
<tranquilwaters> hmmm, I don't think I have the same issue then, can't say I have a lot of text
<tranquilwaters> yeah I have intel as well
<tranquilwaters> apart from a weird light spot in the bottom right corner of my laptop screen it works just fine
<tranquilwaters> thanks for the answer :-)
<roam> I'm using kubuntu netbook edition and deletes some wigdgets from "Page one " activity. When I add other widgets, I can't bring them into a two collum layout. Any hints how to do it?
<otswim> hi, 'configure file sharing' does nothing when i click on it (in the properties of a folder)
<Dimitrova> join #jakarta
<Exilant> hi, is youtube/html5 working for someone in konqueror? if so, what setup? (read it is possible, but have not found reports of ubuntu-users or so)
<efes> hay! :)
<efes> I got a silly question related to bash. On my account, in my bashrc I have some own macros. One of them require root priviledges. How to run my own macro, but as root?
<Exilant> sudo macro?
<Exilant> or put the sudo into the macro?
<efes> Exilant: I can't do sudo macro, cause this macro will be executed after sudo, so it will be taken from root's .bashrc
<Exilant> ah, indeed. put sudo into the macro then
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tranquilwaters> @otswim: you need to be root to set up filesharing. I think it is a bug that it does not ask for a password by itself. But you can run 'kdesudo dolphin' and then try again.
<tranquilwaters> otswim: you need to be root to set up filesharing. I think it is a bug that it does not ask for a password by itself. But you can run 'kdesudo dolphin' and then try again.
<otswim> tranquilwaters: it asks for a password but then does nothing; i needed to install kdenetwork-filesharing or something like that :)
<tranquilwaters> ah ok :)
<summitz> merhaba yardım edebilecek var mı?
<Pici> !tr | summitz
<ubottu> summitz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ner0x> How can I remove a service from automatically starting when my system starts?
<iniusman> system setting > advanced > service manager
<ner0x> iniusman: If I only have terminal to deal with?
<iniusman> sorry.. no idea
<Torch> ner0x: what kind of service exactly?
<ner0x> Torch: hylafax server
<idzi> siemka jest tu jakiś polak bo mam pewien problem
<Misterio> !pl | idzi
<ubottu> idzi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ep_> On 10.04 I get "connection to the ibus-daemon" error output (eg stderr) whenever i run *any* kde/qt application.  Why is this and how do i fix?
<idzi> who know how to download files from windows workgrouup
<Misterio> idzi: You mean a local network sharing Windows' and Kubuntu applications? Install samba
<idzi> yes
<ep_> Several lines of error output refering to  QInotify, QFileSystemWatcher etc.  Is this a bug?
<Misterio> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<idzi> @misterio but i've got samba and i can download files from linux
<idzi> but i want fron windows to my kubuntu
<Misterio> idzi: Read serverguide, the link is in ubottu's message
<idzi> oki done
<idzi> thx 4 alll
<Misterio> You're welcome
<henkka-> hi
<henkka-> i got a video file i'd like to watch with dragonplayer and the video has subtitles separately in an .srt file how can i viwe the video with teh subtitles?
<henkka-> Can someoen recommend a video player to use with kubuntu?=
<nerdy_kid> henkka dragonplayer?
<henkka-> some other player than that
<henkka-> :D
<nerdy_kid> henkka smplayer is cool, it also supports VDPAU if you have an nvidia card, vlc....xbmc is a media center but its cool. um.....there is kaffine but it sucks imo
<henkka-> yea i just found VLC from google and tried that
<nerdy_kid> personally i use dragonplayer for most everything, smplayer for any hd decoding and vlc for playing dvd's that are on my hd.
<henkka-> ok
<Elench> Is anyone successfully using kwebkitpart with konqueror?
<nerdy_kid> Elench works here
<Elench> Is there a guide to setting it up with kubuntu somewhere?
<Elench> Sorry, i'm technically illiterate and having trouble figuring out where to start
<nerdy_kid> Elench just :  sudo apt-get install webkitkde
<nerdy_kid> Elench then open up file associations search for "html" and under "text>html" select the embedding tab and move WebKit to the top of the list
<Elench> It's not listed
<ep_> 10.04 64 bit, Why do I get "IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon" errors whenever I run any kubuntu/qt/kde applicaton?
<nerdy_kid> Elench then its not installed....if you are sure it is then logout/back in.
<Elench> nerdy_kid: ok, many thanks
<nerdy_kid> :)
<Elench> nerdy_kid: you are a scholar and a gentleman
<nerdy_kid> Elench lol you got it to work?
<Elench> nerdy_kid: yeah, just needed a relog
<Elench> Should probably have tried that before i got to the point of asking on IRC...
<nerdy_kid> Elench cool :D  good luck!  as a side note, you can switch in real time by right clicking on a web page and under "preview in" select the engine you want.  pretty nifty.
<Elench> Or under view>view mode
<Elench> In the menubar thingie
<nerdy_kid> oh yeay, didnt notice that before....
<nerdy_kid> *yeah
<BigC_> Why does Kubuntu use so much memory?
<nerdy_kid> BigC_ nepomuk
<nerdy_kid> at least in my case
<BigC_> can you give me a link to tell me what "nepomuk" is?
<nerdy_kid> 4.5 seems to fix that though
<nerdy_kid> nepomuk is kde's file indexer -- simply put that is.  a little more complicated but i dont understand all of it.
<nerdy_kid> you can disable it under systemsettings
<BigC_> oh, well Kubuntu compared to openSUSE KDE, Kubuntu uses (on my computer) around 400 MB average on a default install, while openSUSE uses around 130 MB.
<BigC_> thats of memory
<nerdy_kid> BigC_ ah not sure...you can check using system monitor (ctrl esc) to see which processes are using the most ram
<nerdy_kid> click the memory tab to sort acording to memory usage
<BigC_> ok, currently I am using, get ready, ubuntu, so I dont have KDE installed
<BigC_> even thought I know how to install the KDE packages through ubuntu, I just dont want to right now.
<nerdy_kid> oh ok.  yeah not sure about it sorry.  that is a huge difference though.
<BigC_> but I was just asking out of my previous experiences. It seemed like a big difference.
<BigC_> cause Kubuntu would lag just when moving windows, but opensuse kde was smooth.
<nerdy_kid> BigC_ strange, opensuse has always been at least twice as slow as kubuntu for me.
<BigC_> the only time opensuse has been slow for me was when I popped the live cd into a laptop, but I think it was just KDE.
<BigC_> it was also slow for Kubuntu to load to, so thats why I am thinking it is just KDE
<nerdy_kid> livecds are always slow -- i installed opensuse next to kubuntu and opensuse just crawled. idk...
<Elench> nerdy_kid: do you use webkit with sites that have flash content?
<nerdy_kid> Elench well like i said, i use chrome mostly so havnt really tested konqueror with webkit much.  one sec though ill see if it works....
<Elench> Oh right, i missed that comment sorry
<nerdy_kid> Elench no prob..doesnt work.  can hear the flash working but it doesnt display
<Elench> nerdy_kid: for me it crashes whenever i try to go to iplayer or youtube
<nerdy_kid> Elench oh wait that was using khtml retrying
<nerdy_kid> ok now it works, but very slow.
<nerdy_kid> youtube works fine....
<nerdy_kid> Elench idk personally i would give chrome a try, blazing fast here.  on the other hand flash has always been buggy for me so it could be flash.
<Elench> nerdy_kid: well, i just checked, and it seems that KHTML works better with flash now, so i don't need webkit for any reason any more
<Elench> Thanks for all your help though, most kind :-)
<nerdy_kid> Elench glad to help :)
<Elench> And i am trialing chromium at the moment
<nerdy_kid> no google chrome?
<Elench> almost the same thing
<slinker1> without the tracking
<Elench> slinky?
<slinker1> indeed :)
<Elench> The real one?
<slinker1> fraid so
<Elench> Good to see you!
<slinker1> you as well didn't think to see you in the k channel how's things?
<Elench> Work sucks, everything else is ok
<nerdy_kid> slinker1 oh tsk all the info they collect is anonymous and one can opt out anyway....
<Elench> And you?
<slinker1> don't believe it kid
<Elench> Google's motto is ‘Don't be evil’, ergo, they are evil
<slinker1> doing well we have a corporate tiger team coming in on the first so kinda busy
<nisha_newbie> quick question: i have ISP with dynamic ip and as i log-in i get connected to auto eth0...i want to create a new connexn with ISP name since I use several ISP's and want to identify them by name so basically I want to remove auto eth0...is it possible?
<slinker1> any dhcp connection will probably show as auto eth0
<nerdy_kid> slinker1 {shrug}  personally i really dont mind.....
<nisha_newbie> slinker1: i used to remove auto eth0 from ubuntu and add new connexn with ISP name...i can add it here but cant remove auto eth0 as i guess it is hidden default connexn
<slinker1> right thats what i meant
<nisha_newbie> anyways it is not bigger issue and the good news is I have been trying to convince my friends n collegues to move over to Linux since about a month now and finally i managed to get 1 of them remove windows completely and use Kubuntu :) thank all guyz here for the support for that
<slinker1> w00t :)
<slow-motion> hi
<chirag> hi..
<pc30> hello
<eschatron> after adding a second nvidia card to my xorg.conf, kde crashes within a few seconds of starting.  the log file reports "[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." and a backtrace.  can anybody help with this?
<gazra> Hello someon there?
<gazra> euphorial, sometimes things go wrong by updates, just install it new, and leave the home directory, so that all your individual costumizations in your account stay.
<gazra> UUUps that was an old one, hahaha
<nuovodna> when will kde 4.4.98 be released in lucid beta backports ppa?
<winmutt> hi
<winmutt> im building my own kernel 2.6.34 trying to get KMS support for my radeon drivers. Is there anything I need to change from the default config to get the kernel to work with kubuntu?
<RespectTM> hello
<RespectTM> need help with wine
<RespectTM> anyone here?
<RespectTM> need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gazra> what do you need with wine? But wine doesn't have anything to do with kubuntu, you are in the wrong channel
<RespectTM> wine on kubuntu
<gazra> hahahahaha
<RespectTM> probably ur right :)
<RespectTM> i need help anyways
<RespectTM> cant install net framework 2.0
<gazra> Do you really think that kubuntu is resposible for every application that can be installed in it?
<RespectTM> no, i dont think so. i just need help installing
<gazra> You know that not all windows applications run under wine, do you?
<RespectTM> yes, but this app which i want to install runs on wine
<RespectTM> i dont know how many ppl got lucky installing this app
<gazra> Have you used winetricks?
<RespectTM> yep
<gazra> You can copy many dlls from a Windows system, and then make your wine very pawerfull
<RespectTM> hm...
<RespectTM> i'm still newbie using wine
<RespectTM> i just need to run osu! for entertainment
<RespectTM> need invitation to wine channel
<jose___> Hola!
<gazra> Hola
<moes> Need workaround for adding wallpaper to workspaces in kubuntu 10.04
<moes>  Need workaround for adding wallpaper to workspaces in kubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> hii all, i am trying to install kubuntu from harddrive, but on installation process, it crashes. what i did was downloaded the iso and put it into a new partition. then booted from it (editing menu.lst). please help me
<alonso> network plugin is not managin my network
<alonso> i can not connect to wireless con network manager
<alonso> with network manger
<alonso> how i can enable it again
<alonso> heeeeeeeeeeeelp
<alonso> i can not connect to wifi networks hellllllllllp
<alonso> network manager says that network management is disable
<alonso> how i can enable network management again ?
<eschatron> my suggestion is
<eschatron> sudo service network-manager stop
<eschatron> sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<eschatron> sudo service network-manager start
<alonso> ok
<harolddong> is kmozillahelper the package that integrates firefox with kde?
<delight> alonso: you can fix your network by typing following 2 commands into a terminal
<delight> sudo sed -i.bak 's/'false'/'true'/g' /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<delight> sudo service network-manager restart
<delight> first checks that all configurations in NetworkManger.state are set to true ... if not it changes them + copies the old file into a .bak ...
<delight> second actually calls the network-manager service <<< this does the restart
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in a minute in #ubuntu-meeting
<jinzougen> Hey. I'm using kubuntu and I'm kinda curious about the updates. I used to get a message in the task bar every so often saying there were so many security updates and whatnot, but for the past month or so I haven't gotten any notifications. There are also none when I go into the update tab of the add/remove software option.
<jinzougen> What do I check to make sure it's still checking for updates regularly?
<BluesKaj> jinzougen, I mostly ignore those notifications , i just do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, every day.
<afink> I've got some serious weirdness going on with kubuntu today.  My KDE desktop will revert to my gnome background and when I right click I get all gnome, gtk options...
<jinzougen> I think it was just my mirror. I changed it to another one and suddenly there are 105 MB of archives to download and update.
<jinzougen> Something was up with the uchicago.edu one.
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<FloodBotK2> alonso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<maco> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<euphorial> If you ask over and over it makes people not want to answer you.
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<alonso> how i can get my card reader to work with kubuntu 10.04 amd64
<FloodBotK2> alonso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alonso> HOW I CAN GET MY CARD READER TO WORK WITH KUBUNTU 10.04 AMD64
<BluesKaj> !shout | alonso
<ubottu> alonso: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alonso> can you help lowercase too
<alonso> ???
<alonso> oh come on help me
<BluesKaj> what kind of card , alonso ?
<BluesKaj> smartcard? or .....?
<alonso> i thinks its a ricoh
<alonso> card reader
<alonso> it can read SD/MS-Pro/MMC and Xd
<alonso> its a internal reader
<alonso> it came with my laptop
<alonso> hp pavilion dv6605us
<BluesKaj> look in dolphin/places when you insert the card
<alonso> no
<alonso> it doesent get detected
<BluesKaj> did you look there?
<alonso> yes
<alonso> only my usb and root are there
<BluesKaj> ok ,what kind of card are you trying to read?
<alonso> SD
<alonso> kingston , 4 GB
<BluesKaj> I suspect the reader is outboard and connected to your laptop by usb, correct?
<alonso> formated as fat for use with my wii
<alonso> no
<alonso> its internal
<BluesKaj> strange , been using SD cards for ages on this lappy without a hitch...did you try the SD on a different computer?
<alonso> i have no reader
<alonso> mhhm
<alonso> on my wii work fine
<alonso> i been running homebrew from the sb
<alonso> SD
<BluesKaj> dunno about homebrew
<alonso> wii applicatione
<alonso> wii applications
<alonso> the point is my wii can read and write the sd without problems so it works
<alonso> but my lap doesnt detect it
<BluesKaj> sorry, no clue why that is
<BluesKaj> could be the format
<BluesKaj> but , just a guess
<alonso> i need help
<BluesKaj> look around on google-linux , maybe you'll find something
<alonso> im warrior level 40 and im going to kill you if you dont help me
<alonso> sorry too much Lineage II
<maco> now now, threats are not ok
<alonso> it was joke
<alonso> i play too much that MMORPG
<alonso> so
<alonso> groooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooar
<alonso> do you play
<alonso> ?
<BluesKaj> alonso, threats don't bother me
<alonso> ok
<alonso> groooar
<alonso> soggrrrrry
<BluesKaj> it's just a game
<alonso> not for me
<alonso> i have problems ...
<alonso> groooooar
<BluesKaj> it's not like your life is gonna end
<alonso> mhhhm
<alonso> yeah ...
<alonso> mhm
<alonso> LOL\
<alonso> you got me
<alonso> that game is my life
<ami__> hai
<alonso> ?
<ami__> why
<alonso> why what ?
<ami__> ada yang dari indonesia?
<alonso> ??
<alonso> ???
<BluesKaj> alonso, I suggest you try to help yourself by doing some research about your laptop with kubuntu on linux in google-linux ...it'll teach you how to search and fix stuff yourself
<maco> !enter | alonso
<ubottu> alonso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alonso> btw
<alonso> is someone interested in a sword
<ami__> how ?
<alonso> i sell it for 2.000.000 adena
<alonso> ?
<ami__> teach me please
<maco> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !who | ami__
<ubottu> ami__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ami__> <!ubottu
<ami__> !ubottu thank ubottu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ami__> ubottu: not like that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> ami__: ubottu is a bot
<ami__> !maco owh
<maco> ami__: i dont have a factoid
<maco> !factoids > ami__
<ubottu> ami__, please see my private message
<ami__> maco: ok
<maco> also, please experiment with ubottu's factoids in a PM
<ami__> maco: how
<maco> ami__: /msg ubottu whatever you want to say to the bot
<ami__> maco: me newbie
<maco> ami__: dont know what client you're using, but double clicking on ubottu in the nick list could also work to open a PM
<ami__> maco: owh thank
<ami__> maco: where u from/
<ami__> maco: i d'nt have pm
<maco> ami__: im sure your client can do it
<ami__> maco: teach me please
<maco> tell me what client you're using first
<ami__> maco: how?
<maco> oh wait your join thing says quassel
<maco> see the list of names on the right?
<maco> double click on ubottu if you want to PM ubottu
<maco> thats it
<ami__> maco: owh thank
<ami__> maco: r u buzy now/
<maco> yep
<maco> about to catch the bus home from work
<ami__> maco: how i add u my friend?
<maco> there is no "add"ing on irc
<maco> nor buddy lists
<ami__> maco: then?
<maco> just channels (chat rooms) and PMs (private messages)
<ami__> maco: realy?
<maco> when you close quassel and start it again, itll bring you back to whatever channels you were in when you left
<ami__> maco: i from indonesia
<maco> jakarta?
<maco> i had a flatmate from there once
<ami__> maco: how to join jakarta?
<ami__> maco: owh
<maco> i meant is that the city you're from in indonesia
<ami__> maco: i can't english
<maco> if you want to join more channels in quassel, click the blue # button at the top and tell it the name of the channel. you're in #kubuntu now. there's also #kubuntu-offtopic
<maco> and plenty others
<ami__> maco: thank vry much
<maco> but im leaving now
<ami__> maco: ok
<ami__> maco: thank
<merike> hi, any pointers what's debug package for /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1?
<merike> there's libxcb1-dbg but that still left me with ?? in trace
<Torch> merike: sounds like you got the right package, though.
<Torch> merike: let's see the backtrace.
<uneivi> hello guys!
<uneivi> is there somebody here?!
<Torch> uneivi: sure. this is a support channel. just ask your question, if you have one.
<merike> Torch: currently it's http://pastebin.org/420870
<uneivi> how do i do to add the mplayer plug-in?1
<Torch> merike: the interesting part is always where the "[KCrash Handler]" line is.
<Torch> merike: in this case that's thread 3. but there's not much there, so the backtrace will be useless, i'm afraid, no matter if you have the dbg packages or not.
<merike> Torch: too bad then :(
<uneivi> how do i do to take another chat?
<Torch> uneivi: type "/join <channelname>"
<uneivi> oh finally, thanks
<uneivi> i see u don't want me here, am i right?
<Torch> uneivi: no, absolutely not.
<Torch> uneivi: you just need patience.
<uneivi> lol
<eschatron> after adding a second nvidia card to my xorg.conf, kde crashes within a few seconds of starting.  the log file reports "[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." and a backtrace.  can anybody help with this?
<uneivi> oh when i try the configuration of my screen on the nvidia options it don't work and say" not found xorg.conf wrinting" what would i do?
<uneivi> its happens when i try to save the configuration sorry
<eschatron> uneivi, did you try running it under sudo?
<j800r> hey guys, what happened to the qt package for recordmydesktop :s
<Melodist> hello, I think I need to install the linux smp image kernel, but I dont know how to do that with kpackageit
<Melodist> can someone help? :c
<uneivi> yeah i create the one with the same properties over the xorg.conf file
<j800r> no one know?
<uneivi> sorry but i'm novice here
<Melodist> :c no one?
<uneivi> i guess
<uneivi> ...
<Melodist> :/
<Melodist> I wonder
<uneivi> if u try to do the upgrade automaticly
<Melodist> if I whined about how much better synaptic is, would people show up?
<Melodist> Wut
<uneivi> oh
<Torch> Melodist: all kernels are SMP these days AFAIK
<Melodist> oh
<uneivi> lol
<Melodist> then why does kubuntu only see one of my cores ;_;
<uneivi> cores?
<Melodist> CPU cores
<uneivi> oh, i don't know
<Torch> Melodist: does it? how do you check?
<Melodist> well, for example, in the cpu monitor widget i only have one bar
<uneivi> yeah does it?
<Melodist> and in wine, for example l4d2, im not being allowed to enable multi cores
<Torch> Melodist: pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo to be sure
<Melodist> oh
<Melodist> derp it says 2 cpu cores all right :s
<Torch> Melodist: ;-)
<Melodist> i guess i'm back to square one ;w;
<Melodist> thanks anyway
<uneivi> afffs
<Torch> Melodist: you could probably just configure the cpu monitor widget to show the second core.
<Torch> Melodist: for wine, i dunno.
<Melodist> also, is it normal for my kwin desktop to be running at like 30~50 cpu percentage?
<Melodist> with Kwin animation /suspended/?
<Torch> Melodist: it shouldn't, no. if that happens it's either buggy gpu driver or a bug in kwin.
<Melodist> hrm
<Torch> Melodist: intel graphics?
<Melodist> Intel Core 2 Duo, i'm running on a macbook :x
<Torch> Melodist: what brand of GPU does it have?
<Melodist> Graphics card? Nvidia 9400M
<Torch> Melodist: hmm, nvidia is normally the most reliable you can get.
<Torch> Melodist: got the binary nvidia driver?
<Melodist> yup
<Melodist> the latest 235 version, too :x
<dualshoott> join #slackware
<Melodist> Wot
<harolddong> Does anybody else have a problem with Amarok not showing any context menus?  Running kde4.5 rc 2, qt 4.7 and amarok 2.3.1.  Any menus within the program will just not show up.
<harolddong> I can't even get to the setting with it like this.  I've tried wiping the amarok profile and starting from scratch a couple of times but it didnt help.
<Torch> harolddong: same versions here, but no problems.
<harolddong> Torch: do you have a lot of podcasts added?  I thought for a while that that might have something to do with it
<Torch> harolddong: none, actually.
<harolddong> hmmm
<harolddong> yeah I'm starting to think having podcasts added is screwing up my menus
<eschatron> if both of my video cards were assigned the same irq, does that explain x crashes?
<kubuntu> I've been having problems with my pc and I notice it's with the kernel updates, would it be so bad to not update the kernel and leave my computer stable?
<julio-PE> Kmail is very slow when i try to create a IMAP account, i search for similar problems http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=87873 this is a know problem? Someone having the same problem? tnks!
<ilya-x> my KPackageKit system update process has been stuck on "Waiting for package manager lock" for the last two days, the updates won't download/install. I already rebooted several times, with no luck. This started after I shut down *during* a previous update. Is there anyway to reset this thing or force the updates to go through?
<Torch> kubuntu: kernel updates are solely security updates (unless you go from one kubuntu release to the next), so it's at least problematic in theory.
<kubuntu> And I'm on kubuntu hardy heron
<kubuntu> Torch: may the problem also be that once the kernel updates, all the other kernels are still 'installed'? Can I uninstall previous kernel versions?
<Torch> kubuntu: yes, a kernel update does not automatically remove older kernels, but no: this is not a problem. the older kernels are just a bunch of unused files in that case.
<Torch> ilya-x: a stale apt lock file might be the culprit here
<Torch> ilya-x: do you have a file /var/cache/apt/lock ?
<kubuntu> I know theoretically the updates shouldnt be a problem but it's the conclusion I've come down to, this is the 3rd time I install linux
<Torch> kubuntu: is there a reason you need to run hardy? it's really really old.
<kubuntu> my computer's retarded...
<mcurran> Anyone know how I can add a delay/sleep to the drawing of the desktop icons in kubuntu, so that the panels load first?  I looked in my home directory .directory file, but it looks like jibberish.
<kubuntu> Torch: basically it's the only version that recognizes all this pc's hardware w/no prob
<ilya-x> Torch: no, I don't... only pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcashe.bin in that directory, along with an "archives" directory
<kubuntu> I tried 9.10 and it wouldn't connect to internet wirelessly
<Torch> ilya-x: ah, it's /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ... do you have that one?
<Torch> ilya-x: hmm, sorry, my knowledge about apt is too spotty, it seems. that file does not go away once i exit apt-get.... sorry, doesn't look like i can help you with this one.
<ilya-x> Torch: yes, I have that one
<ilya-x> aww
<Torch> ilya-x: but try apt-get upgrade on a konsole and see what it complains about
<Torch> ilya-x: that should be a little clearer than packagekit
<kubuntu> I know it's old but nothing's wrong with it :) can do everything the new ones can... as long as it isnt kde4 that is :-P
<Torch> kubuntu: well, if that was the only problem, mabe that could be fixed asily.
<Torch> kubuntu: in 10 months hardy will go out of support. what then?
<Torch> kubuntu: even less.
<kubuntu> I dont know... does it matter?
<Torch> kubuntu: yes.
<Torch> kubuntu: you need security updates. even on linux.
<kubuntu> True, but that doesn't mean upgrading to each new version all the time if u find one that works for you
<Torch> kubuntu: i don't want to discuss this, i'm trying to show you that your strategy won't work.
<Torch> kubuntu: installing an old version that accidentally works on weird hardware out of the box and hoping there will never be the need to upgrade is not a strategy that can possibly work in the long run.
<ilya-x> Torch: it told me to run "sudo dkpg --configure -a" which caused KPackageKit to crash... I'm gonna reboot, hopefully it's fixed
<Torch> ilya-x: no reboot required, i think
<Torch> ilya-x: this is not windows
<Torch> ilya-x: does apt-get upgrade work now?
<ilya-x> Torch: haha, yeah, but I just restarted KPackageKit, told it to search for updates, and it's stuck in "Waiting for other tasks"
<kubuntu> ok, point taken... what would you suggest? installing 10.04 then?
<Torch> ilya-x: make apt-get work on the shell first. forget about packagekit
<Torch> kubuntu: install 10.04 and spend some time to research what's difficult with your hardware
<ilya-x> Torch: ok, in the shell it seems like it's downloading and installing updates now
<Torch> ilya-x: great, so it basically works.
<ilya-x> Torch: yep,,, now it's telling me to restart (haha), so I guess I'll do that... it was a kernel update... if you don't see me again, it worked, and I thank you for your help :)
<Torch> ilya-x: yw. good luck ;-)
<kubuntu> Torch: ok, I'll try that then.. I can always come back here to ask as well :)
<Torch> kubuntu: sure, you should.
<Torch> kubuntu: if some piece of hardware does not work, this is your first stop to ask.
<Torch> kubuntu: there's also ubuntu for hardware questions, as those tend to be the same problems regardless of desktop used.
<kubuntu> I do research, but my pc is really quirky for some damn reason
<kubuntu> Torch: thanks
#kubuntu 2010-07-27
<winmutt> how do i get kde to go across all 3 of my monitors? I finally got 2 video cards and 3 monitors to work but on the 3rd monitor it switches to the default X mouse cursor and i get no window management
<ubi> d
<ubi> hi'll
<julio-PE> Why Kmail reply a message at the bottom and not at the top of the text? There is a way to configure that? it's a little strange.
<aguitel_> 6*¿'¿+}{-----ññ----------ññ-----
<aguitel_> how delete menu items in kde?
<Torch> aguitel_: in the menu editor. right click on the application launcher icon and select menu editor.
<aguitel_> Torch, gconf-editor?
<Torch> aguitel_: err... wrong desktop.
<aguitel_> Torch, 2DE
<aguitel_> Torch, kde
<Torch> aguitel_: gconf-editor is a gnome tool
<Torch> (afaik)
<aguitel_> Torch, and in kde?
<Torch> [02:42:17] <Torch> aguitel_: in the menu editor. right click on the application launcher icon and select menu editor.
<aguitel_> Torch, sorry where is the menu?
<Torch> aguitel_: the application launcher icon is the blue thing with the white "K" in it. often found in the bottom left corner of the desktop.
<aguitel_> Torch, ok
<aguitel_> ---------Ñ---ÑÑÑÑÑ---------ñññññ-------ÑÑ---ÑÑÑÑ
<aguitel_> Torch, thanks
<Guest68254> has anyone got flash working on kubuntu 10.04 yet?
<mcurran> Anyone wanna help me with desktop icons please?
<brady> Wheee!
<ubi_> what that's whee ?
<mcurran> How about helping me with my icons...
<broketop> I'm having an issue with iwconfig in Kubuntu 10.04 that I'm wondering if anyone else has run into
<broketop> when I try something like "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid TRENDnet"
<broketop> it set's the essid to a string of hex escape sequences and letters
<broketop> it doesn't seem to matter what the essid string is, it's always a really long string of junk
<Izinucs> so what kind of problems can I expect if I add the PPA for kde sc4.5 RC 2?
<cato37> gnight all.
<alonso> how i can reset plasma to its default setting
<alonso> i deleted the taksbar
<alonso> how i can reset plasma to its default setting
<alonso> how i can reset plasma to its default setting
<alonso> i deleted the taskbar
<alonso> and all the notification ans sys tray icon
<alonso> mhm maybe kde and plasma are too complex for me
<alonso> should i get gnome
<alonso> help
<alonso> how i can reset plasma to its default setting
<alonso> why you dont help me
<alonso> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<mueslix> alonso_: probably because it's in the middle of the night overh ere
<mueslix> alonso: i'd right click my desktop, add panel -> default panel
<alonso_> theres no option
<mueslix> alonso_: ok, do the following
<alonso_> ok
<mueslix> alonso_: alt+f2 -> "kquitapp plasma" (without the ")
<alonso_> ok
<mueslix> then delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<mueslix> then alt+f2 again and type "plasma"
<mueslix> alonso_: to delete the stuff, alt+f2 and type "konsole", then in the new terminal window type: rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<alonso_> command not found
<alonso_> oh oh
<alonso_> dont tell me i deleted plasma*
<alonso_> so if path is /usr:/usr/bin ...
<alonso_> i deleted all the binaries !
<alonso_> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<alonso_> why i did became root before doing that
<alonso_> Panic
<alonso_> panci
<alonso_> Scream
<alonso_> help
<alonso_> maybe aptitude can fix that
<alonso_> ???
<mueslix> if you ran the command i told you, you only deleted plasma's config
<alonso_> delete and install again
<mueslix> which will be recreated if you just start plasma again
<mueslix> and no, you don't automatically become root ever, without being asked for your password first
<mueslix> so just do alt+f2 and type "plasma"
<alonso_> i type sudo su
<alonso_> and became root
<alonso_> nothing happens
<mueslix> what for?
<alonso_> and konsole says command not foud
<alonso_> Scream!
<alonso_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mueslix> anyways, run the rm command i sent you as your user
<mueslix> and job done
<mueslix> even if you sudo'd before you ran the command, it wouldn't have done any harm
<mueslix> alonso_: so, all fixed by now?
<alonso_> no
<alonso_> and i got wors
<mueslix> alonso_: what's the problem then
<mueslix> alonso_: i don't see how you would have screwed up your system. so either tell me what you ran as root or just do whatever i told you before
<alonso_> i dont remeber what i run
<nzk0> .
<alonso_> but if  i "ls" /usr/bin
<mueslix> alonso_: dude, at least describe your problem then
<alonso_> theres no plasma binary
<mueslix> if you expect any help in here
<mueslix> alonso_: sorry, start plasma-desktop
<mueslix> alonso_: and make sure you deleted your config files before, as mentioned before
<mueslix> alonso_: should you have deleted plasma-desktop, do a aptitude reinstall plasma-desktop
<alonso_> ok my problem is deleted by ak
<alonso_> ok
<mueslix> you're problem is deleted by what?
<alonso_> by mistake
<alonso_> ill reinstall it
<mueslix> you mean plasma-desktop
<mueslix> ok
<mueslix> and then dude, please just do whatever i told you
<mueslix> don't come in here, cry for help and then don't listen to my advice
<alonso_> i listened to you
<mueslix> lol
<alonso_> dont feel ofended
<alonso_> it was just a mistake
<alonso_> a really bad mistake
<mueslix> no, i never told you to become root, i didn't tell you to go to /usr/bin and i most certainly didn't tell you to delete plasma-desktop ;-)
<mueslix> i told you to open a konsole and type rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<mueslix> and make sure to kill plasma-desktop beforehand
<mueslix> and then start it again afterwards
<mueslix> anyway, good luck to you sir
<maquero> hola
<maquero> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de instalacion de android sdk
<maquero> hola
<amichair> What is the best way to migrate to a bigger HDD (currently 1 system partition and 1 storage partition) without reinstalling the system?
<well_laid_lawn> !info mondo | amichair -this works for me
<ubottu> amichair: mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.7-2.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1252 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<well_laid_lawn> !mindi
<well_laid_lawn> !info mindi
<ubottu> mindi (source: mindi): creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 148 kB, installed size 604 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<amichair> well_laid_lawn: Thanks, I'll check it out!
<noaXess> i get this on start in /var/log/syslog: Jul 27 10:00:55 lg-kubuntu kdm[1924]: X server died during startup | Jul 27 10:00:55 lg-kubuntu kdm[1924]: Failed to start X server. Starting failsafe X server.
<noaXess> and see this in /var/log/Xorg.0.log Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<noaXess> yesterday the system is running good, today X won't start correctly.. any idea?
<baxeico> hi guys, any chance to see kdevelop 4.0.1 in backports? thanks!
<pulaski> Hi, does anyone know where I can obtain help configuring the kradio package I've just installed with KpackagKit on my new lucid linux distributuion?
<Mamarok> pulaski: do yoice?u have a V4L radio dev
<Mamarok> device*?
<Mamarok> sorry, my line got scrambelled
<Mamarok> pulaski: do you have a V4L radio device? Else you will not be able to receive radio signals
<Mamarok> pulaski: on startup you are in the settings, if you don't have a radio receiver you can add Internet stations, but you need the streaming URL
<SeLecT> espanis
<SeLecT> ?¿
<SeLecT> canal en español
<Mamarok> !es | SeLecT
<ubottu> SeLecT: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SeLecT> ok
<SeLecT> [Mamarok] saves espanis XD
<Mamarok> no, sorry
<SeLecT> [Mamarok] ok cenquiu
<Mamarok> SeLecT: you are welcome :)
<SeLecT> [Mamarok] help install zattoo kubuntu
<Mamarok> SeLecT: you can't, they don't provide a Linux client anymore, you can only play in the browser
<SeLecT> one moment
<SeLecT> [Mamarok] Is not it possible to use?
<JediMaster> hey guys, my audio has suddenly died today, can't figure out why, as as far as I know nothing significant has changed, has been working fine for months and now I get errors saying that the audio device doesn't work
<JediMaster> haha, nm, I've re-arranged the audio devices and also noticed that every output is muted for some weird reason (I didn't mute them!)
<JediMaster> all working now
<tranquilwaters> I was just going to suggest checking alsamixer in konsole :P
<tranquilwaters> sometimes channels get randomly muted, even in fresh installs
<JediMaster> yeah I have seen it once before last year, not sure why I didn't check it first
 * j800r is away: Gone away for now
<bubuzzz> hello
<bubuzzz> i just installed kubuntu 10.04
<bubuzzz> and qtcreator also
<bubuzzz> everytime starting qtcretor, it boot very slow and cpu is always 50 %
<bubuzzz> is there anyone having this problem ?
<tiza> hi is there anyone french here?
<derdon> wine or steam made my KDE icons invisible. I can still use KDE cuz I know where to find the K Menu for example. But it looks rather broken
<derdon> how can I restore the icons without having to exit my KDE session?
<derdon> (there are a lot of applications running and many windows are opened)
<WaltzingAlong> derdon: could also try in #kde
<derdon> WaltzingAlong: oh, right. sorry
<ubuntu> hallO!
<ubuntu> RLY ?
<ikonia> th1nG: hi
<ikonia> can we help
<th1nG> /ping
<th1nG> no, 10x
<th1nG> i am from live CD (usb) just testing 10.04
<ikonia> ok
<th1nG> okay, tellme
<th1nG> it is KDE 4.4.4 using as latest version ?
<th1nG> ,kz
<th1nG> ,kz
<romero_> hello
<romero_> for all
<romero_> wtf
<Ector> opa
<Ector> alguem?
<ikonia> Ector: tone down the language please
<ikonia> Ector: how can we help ?
<Ector> portuguez?
<Ector> i am braziliam
<Ector> =(
<Ector> ikonia: here are u from?
<ikonia> Ector: where we are from doesn't matter, this channel is for support discussion only
<Ector> ahhh!
<ikonia> !pt | Ector
<ubottu> Ector: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Ector> ty
<ikonia> welcome
<Ector> but i don't need
<ikonia> what do you need ?
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<Scherenhaenden> im having troubles with my soundcard
<Scherenhaenden> my linux says... that i dont have any...
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> it was after an update
<nerdy_kid> Scherenhaenden are you using pulseaudio?
<Scherenhaenden> yeah
<nerdy_kid> Scherenhaenden try disabling it first -- sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<nerdy_kid> then killall -s KILL pulseaudio
<Scherenhaenden> n ive installed n reinstalled 1000 times... with alsa... n i think everypackage from synaptic
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> mm
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<nerdy_kid> then do speaker-test
<Scherenhaenden> well... i think i got to say u something
<Scherenhaenden> my computer tell that i dont have any soundcard... n i have... it works...
<nerdy_kid> Scherenhaenden oh so it works but kde says you dont have one?
<Scherenhaenden> no...
<Scherenhaenden> it doesnt work on kubuntu
<Scherenhaenden> my normal system
<nerdy_kid> ok so run the commands i gave you
<Scherenhaenden> ive proved on windows... xp.. windows 7... n kubuntu live system
<Scherenhaenden> worked... but now it doesnt worked after an update
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<Scherenhaenden> u just tell n ill do it
<fabio> Scherenhaenden: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<Scherenhaenden> cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
<Scherenhaenden> i remeber... when i try to reload alsa... it says i dont have any moludes
<fabio>  cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<Scherenhaenden> but pulse says i dont have anycard
<fabio> does alsamixer work for you?
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Scherenhaenden> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<Scherenhaenden> well... after an upgrade... yeah... i was thinking bout upgrade to 10.10... cuz i though that it could make work my soundcard
<Scherenhaenden> but not
<Scherenhaenden> but mixer works
<Scherenhaenden> not im on gtk
<fabio> sudo lshw -C multimedia
<Scherenhaenden> cuz i though... that mybe it could work here... but nothing
<Scherenhaenden> is long... both says unclaimed... ill look for pastebin
<fabio> unclaimed: no kernel module
<Scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/2MX3vnQH
<fabio> just look at your card... search around for a fix
<Scherenhaenden> u mean? on internet?
<Scherenhaenden> cuz ive done everything what ive found... n nothing
<Scherenhaenden> but i dont know why...  it work on live system... on windows... but not here after that update
<fabio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<fabio> try this: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<fabio> then sudo modprobe  snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$  sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
<Scherenhaenden> [sudo] password for edward:
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$
<fabio> i think the issue is about an intel sound card module not loaded or with the wrong option
<Scherenhaenden> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Scherenhaenden> ive heard something
<Scherenhaenden> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Scherenhaenden> im hearing
<Scherenhaenden> fabio... u r my god
<WaltzingAlong> fabio: yeah seems like that is the issue
<Scherenhaenden> my first kid... will have ur name
<fabio> now follow the guide and fix it properly
<Scherenhaenden> that guid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto ?
<fabio> yep
<Scherenhaenden> ill do it
<Scherenhaenden> thanks man
<Scherenhaenden> :D
<jillsmitt> my akonadi is not operational, why? (default kubuntu 10.04 installation)
<fabio> wait
<fabio> in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<fabio> add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop"
<fabio> and if the module won't load add it to /etc/modules
<Scherenhaenden> fabio... is that with me or with da other guy?
<Scherenhaenden> ahh with me
<Scherenhaenden> :D
<Scherenhaenden> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> !akonadi
<Scherenhaenden> fabio: i dont have any... etc/modules
<Scherenhaenden> is that normal?
<fabio> /etc/modules
<Scherenhaenden> no
<Scherenhaenden> i dont have it
<fabio> i dont' know
<fabio> you can create it
<Scherenhaenden> well... ill do something... ill restart my pc... n when it doesnt work... i create it
<Scherenhaenden> ill copy this conversation to know everything what do i got to go
<Scherenhaenden> thanks i gonna do it now
<Scherenhaenden> wish me a lot of luck
<Scherenhaenden> XD
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jillsmitt> is there someone who can help to understand why akonadi does not work?
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: open the akonadi tray program
<jillsmitt> WaltzingAlong: done
 * jillsmitt is pressing "Configure"
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: configure, server config
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: clicking test should give you a report
 * KaHa6uc says hallo
<jillsmitt> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/20908 looks good, but Contacts from Kontact says Akonadi not operational
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: close kontact. open it again. that is a known issue
<jillsmitt> WaltzingAlong: in future need i every time restart it twice?
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: http://www.kubuntu.org/news?page=1  then there is a link there under known issues: Bug:563263 "'No resource agents found' error when starting Kontact/Akonadi for the first time." Restart Kontact to work around.    which links to http://launchpad.net/bugs/564263
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: must have been fixed in more recent versions
<WaltzingAlong> jillsmitt: issue was that kontact would start faster than akonadi (akonadi starts ondemand); thus restarting kontact works because at that point (for the 2nd run) akonadi is already running-
<romero_> hello all
<jillsmitt> WaltzingAlong: thanks, it is helpfull
<lofiinternet> .part
<lofiinternet> I'm having an issue with iwconfig, where I try to set the essid, but it makes it a string of junk instead of the actual essid
<lofiinternet> like, "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid JP" set's the essid to a long string of ascii and hex escape sequences
<anki> hey guys is it possible to install grub boot loader and skip all other steps on the ubuntu or kubuntu live cd?
 * j800r is away: Gone away for now
<RIZZ> im a lil poney
<RIZZ> and i like to eat hay
<RIZZ> will someone please feed me some hay???
<RIZZ> please feed me hay
<Pici> RIZZ: This is a support channel, please stay on-topic.
<Anubis>  hi! how can i found using a script what's the size of a directory and when the size of that directory reach, let's say 100 MB, to block the write right in that directory
<WaltzingAlong> Anubis:  du ?
<Pici> Anubis: You can use quotas, but that is done on the users/groups on the filesystem level.  I don't think there is a way to limit just a certain path.  If you're writing to a directory using a script, you can use WaltzingAlong's suggestion to check the size of that path before writing any new files.
<compilerwriter> how does one go about editing the quick menu?
<NamShub> Hi
<NamShub> I just did a fresh clean reinstall of Kubuntu 10.04 and am having problem... I basically installed, upgraded, and installed the nvidia drivers. Now my X is sloooooooooow and takes 50%-100% CPU
<NamShub> just wondering if you could help me figure out the steps to debug this :)
<slow-motion> my microphone makes a buzzing sound while recording. it does not sound like the buzz from a powerline. i really tried everything to get rid of it. i even sold my soul to bill gates but it did not work.
<NamShub> also when trying to enable desktop effects I cant. it says i dont have the proper xrender extensions
<ionut> hi. is possible to manage the allocation band from my computer to an another computer in the same lan network?
<NamShub> ok problem solved (kinda)... it seems xinerama slows things down to a crawl
<NamShub> so I went with nvidia's twinview instead... however fullscreen apps go centered between my 2 monitors, how can I force "fullscreen mode" to one single monitor?
<moes> Looking for workaround to install wallpaper on workspaces
<aravind_> i was llokin for some  one who shares my interest in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> good afternoon to you all i need some help please
<mistrynitesh> i am looking for a command that makes a 'message' pop up in the notification area (sys tray)
<Riddell> ubuntu_: just ask
<ubuntu_> i have been using kubuntu 8.04 for awhile, i have to accounts the thing is that an hour ago i typed for mistake in the konsole: "SUDO APT-GET INSTALL" and hit eneter and then i told me something about removing something and installing some KDE thing
<ubuntu_> the thing is when i did that i reboot my computer
<ubuntu_> and it keeps on a black screen with tons of words
<ubuntu_> the only it won't allow me to use it
<ubuntu_> how can i go back to my accounts help pls
<ubuntu_> right now i am usgin i live cd to use my pc and can find a way to fix this
<Riddell> ubuntu_: reinstall would be a quick "fix"
<abhijit> hello
<ubuntu_> is there another way i hace 2 accounts with lots of info, my account and my friend accoutn
<ubuntu_> account*
<ubuntu_> besides reinstall is not that quick it takes hours to do the updates and get the whole info that i will loos if i reinstall
<Riddell> ubuntu_: if you do manual partitioning and don't tick the format box then it won't wipe /home
<ubuntu_> ok so the only way is to resintall
<Riddell> ubuntu_: you can also try to chroot into the hard disk and  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> let me try that better
<ubuntu_> thanks a lot
<moes>  Looking for workaround to install wallpaper on workspaces
<blip99> hi, anyone know why Quassel is the default IRC instead of Konversation now ?   I'm having a hard time convincing myself not to waste much needed disk space by installing konversation.    Does Quassel have less bugs or something ?
<winmutt> for some reason kde is setting a desktop workspace that is larger than my modes setting, how can this be controlled? is there a log for kde?
<Torch> blip99: it was a political decision (IMHO)
<Torch> blip99: uninstall quassel, install konversation, done.
<winmutt> i am trying to run three monitors on 2 cards with xinerama
<blip99> Torch: hmm ok so there are no new cool features in Quassel, i'll go back to konv then. thanks
<Torch> blip99: not afaik. quassel's ok, though. konvi is, again IMHO, better.
<winmutt> my login screen looks ok
<winmutt> but when I login it the resolution? scale? virtual size changes
<Riddell> Torch: political how?
<Torch> Riddell: let's not get into this here.
<Riddell> why not?
<Torch> Riddell: because i don't want to get into it here ;-)
<winmutt> Torch, OK I am just trying to be efficient about getting help
<winmutt> i tried adding Virtual declaration to keep it from happening
<winmutt> when i went into kde display settings it showed 1280x1280 1680x1680 and 1280x1280 as the virtual sizes
<winmutt> even tho the modes where 1280x1024 1680x1050 and 1280x1024
<winmutt> according to the X documentation if no virtual is set it should use the Modes
<maco> Riddell: was it konv's kde4 version not being ready at the time that caused the switch to quassel?
<Riddell> Torch: if you accuse us of playing politics you need to expect to get into a debate
<Riddell> maco: yes
<Torch> Riddell: i've had that debate elsewhere already. without an audience of people not interested and not seeing behind things as much.
<crashev> !hdmi
<maco> k thats what i thought
<Torch> maco: note that quassel also had no kde4 version at that point.
<maco> Torch: it was at least qt4
<Torch> maco: and was extremely lacking feature-wise.
<maco> konv was still qt3 and getting qt3 off the cd was a goal at one point
<Torch> maco: also, there was no usable kde4-version of k3b at that point, IIRC.
<maco> and iirc k3b wasnt being shipped at that point for that reason
<Torch> maco: it was. i've never had a desktop without k3b.
<maco> im not entirely sure why you say people not seeing behind things as much, by the way. Riddell's one of the devs who made the decision...im sure he knows whats behind it
<maco> we made lists of requirements in a client once konv's qt4 version became viable, and the two ended up tying, so there was no momentum to switch back
<Torch> maco: i still don
<Torch> oops ;-)
<mistrynitesh> eof
<Torch> maco: i still don't think it's wise to argue in public about this.
<maco> so join #kubuntu-devel and ask there?
<Torch> maco: i've heard sho's view, i've heard sput's view, i've heard nightrose
<Torch> s view
<mistrynitesh> write
<mistrynitesh> lkjd
<Torch> mistrynitesh: and i've seen the state quassel was in when it became default.
<Torch> oops
<Torch> s,m.*,maco,
<mistrynitesh> /quit
<Torch> maco: and that's all i think i need to know about that.
<maco> i dont know when that was actually. i switched to kubuntu during the start of jaunty devel
<michel> hi all
<maco> it was perfectly fine for me at the time. i really liked the fact that it remembers your channels and all
<michel> anyone had experience with hp deskjet f380 on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<michel> just won't print and not in the printer list(hplip installed)
<michel> i mean it's not in the driver list
<blip-> hi, i wanted to ask, is the little enevlope icon in the system tray hooked up to Kmail ?   It seems to be called a Message Indicator Panel Widget... will it work if I use thunderbird instead of kmail or is it for something else
<maco> michel: is there f300 maybe? often a few models share 1 driver
<terry_> need to make more room on pc laptop for linux OS -- help?
<EvilZx> Anybody here? That's willing to help on CPU problems?
<ubuntu_> hi again
<ubuntu_> i am still tring to get my system back need helps please
<ubuntu_> i typed as a mistake: "SUDO APT-GET INSTALL" then it asked me to give permission to install some KDE THING, i hited enter and then reboot my computer then i was expecting to see the usual splash screen but all i have is a black screen like if i were in shell, actually it is shell, but the whole screen, the worst thing it doesn't connect to internet so i can install kubuntu-desktop, help me please to fix this i have tons of info y my user account and my
<ubuntu_> friend also has info on her user account i don't want to loose any of it
<ubuntu_> right now i am able to use my pc because of cd live
<ubuntu_> i can't install***
<shiv> how do I set windows to boot as default in grub
<jimmy51_> my creative zen v plus is showing up in amarok, with the proper amount of tracks.  i even can copy stuff to it.  the problem is it shows everything as "unknown" in amarok.  all 500 songs are unkown artist and title.  what can i do about that?
<jimmy51_> (it worked in 9.10 but this is a fresh install of 10.04)
<ubuntu_> anyone please????
<ubuntu_> so it ehere anyone that actually knows how to help me please?
<ubuntu_> or can someone tell me what the comman line in that shell prompt screen is so i can connect my pc to internet and install the kubuntu-desktop so i can get my system back please????
<e01> hello
<e01> hello
<e01> i had problems with flash on browsers under kubuntu
<e01> ehm... ubuntu with installed kde
<e01> when i load page withflash (for example youtube), the flash movies are loaded and playing sound but there is no video
<e01> only one white space
<jimmy51_> e01: always?
<jimmy51_> e01: or just sometimes
<e01> always
<ubuntu_> so???
<ubuntu_> over here please i can use some help
<jimmy51_> e01: hmm... i had that, but only if i already had flashplayer playing
<e01> is there some solution ?
<jimmy51_> e01: how did you install flash?
<jimmy51_> ubuntu_: if someone reads your situation and thinks they can help, they will.  be patient
<ubuntu_> i now that but thanks for nothign
<ubuntu_> nothing
<e01> i can`t remember but i thik that it was from synaptic
<e01> under gnome it working
<jimmy51_> e01: it's tricky. most people have video but no sound.  you have sound but no video.  does it still work in gnome?
<jimmy51_> e01: what browser?
<e01> jimmy51_: yes, on gnome it working find
<e01> and it is on all players that i had
<jimmy51_> e01: what browsers work?
<e01> firefox,chromium,opera,rekonq,arora,konqueror
<e01> i will try to reinstall flash player
<jimmy51_> e01: that might help.  good luck.
<ubuntu_> is there a command to go back to a 5 hours state in the shell prompt screen?
<ubuntu_> and if is so, does it need internet connection? cause it won't connect
<ubuntu_> i don't know when did this happen but i remember 3 years ago peopple here in this community use to be friendly and useful according to the meaning and philospy of KUBUNTU, but really guys, recently i have found people iun here is becoming bitter, not helpful, mean and unwilling to do as KUBUNTU MEANS, what ashamed just for the few that remains to the way it supposed to be in this communities the rest well, go back to windows, cause that's a microsoft
<ubuntu_> attitude
<ubuntu_> thanks for nothing
<maco> ubuntu_: um, nobody's said anything to you...how is that bitter?
<maco> oh wait scroll back farther...
<maco> its a mostly dead channel...thats usually a hint to try a more active one...
<TRC> hello guys
<TRC> ive been looking everywhere for a solution and cant find one, for some reason after my screensaver activates it always locks when i resume and asks for a password even though i have unchecked the lock on resume option in system settings
<TRC> im using kubuntu 10.04 x64
<TRC> ;_;
<Dahkmarv> nabend an alle
<Dahkmarv> kann mir noch mal jemand kurz helfen?
<Dahkmarv> brauch ein befehl(e) für das terminal in tty1 mit welchem ich die komplette partition vom einhängepunkt / auf eine andere festplatte kopieren kann. Muss ich die festplatten dazu dann noch manuell mounten?
<jimmy51_> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jimmy51_> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 5562 kB, installed size 22056 kB
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aguitel_> what is the name of package of "system monitor" like exist in gnome ?
<troopperi> aguitel_: gnome-system-monitor
<aguitel_> troopperi, but in kde ?
<troopperi> ksysguard?
<Dahkmarv> hey everybody
<aguitel_> troopperi, i have not system-monitor in the menu item
<troopperi> aguitel_: have you install it allready?
<pvandewyngaerde> apt-cache search system-monitor: gnome-system-monitor
<Dahkmarv> im german but i'll try english cause in kubuntu-de no one answer me:P Is it possible to open the root.disk file which contains my kubuntu filesystem (created with wubi) in Windows to copy my data?
<aguitel_> troopperi, yes
<pvandewyngaerde> aguitel_: in kde you can star it with ctrl + esc
<aguitel_> pvandewyngaerde, a ok
<aguitel_> last question,how to add numlock to autostart ?
<troopperi> aguitel_: system settings->keyboard and mouse->keyboard
<aguitel_> troopperi, great !!!
<troopperi> Dahkmarv: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1007816.html
<da-bayman> quick question. Im stuck at grub2 with a wubi installation. How do i know which kernel im running?
<Dahkmarv> thank you very much troopperi
<pvandewyngaerde> da-bayman:  uname -r ?
<troopperi> Dahkmarv: dont thank me yet, but perhaps there is solution for you. :)
<Dahkmarv> yes that's what I searched for
<j800r> hey, does anyone know how to stop the screensaver activating when a video is full screen? :\
<troopperi> j800r: do you need screensaver?
<j800r> well, yes, pretty much
<j800r> well, i think i may have found a solution, no worries. back to my film
<aguitel> i am in kde , i want to edit sources.list ,how i do that ?
<slow-motion> n8
<troopperi> aguitel: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<aguitel> troopperi, but it say:No protocol specified
<aguitel>  kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<troopperi> aguitel: are you server user?
<aguitel> troopperi, no
<jalal> hi
<troopperi> aguitel: strange, because my system this works...
<jalal> hi guys, first time here and have question?
<troopperi> aguitel: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<troopperi> jalai: just tell it :)
<jalal> ok i am looking for room in irc for ubuntu morocco!!?
<jalal> do you know who to found it?:D
<troopperi> jalai: join #ubuntu-ma
<jalal> THANK YOU :D
<e01> jimmy51_: it won`t fix and whith reinstalling flash-player
<glaucous> How do I setup my Xbox Controller/Joystick to act as a Mouse/Keyboard in Kubuntu 10.04? The controller is working and Kubuntu gets the input.
<thomas___> hey, does anyone know of a equalizer for kubuntu? not a media player one the can controll all output/input
<BluesKaj> thomas___: parametric equalizer LADSPA plugin
<pvandewyngaerde_> how can i enable strigi ?
#kubuntu 2010-07-28
<basy> Hi all, how to slow down my mouse on Kubuntu? I setup in System settings -> Pointer acceleration to 0.1x and run "xset m 1/10 1/10" and still need slower config pls help :o)
<pvandewyngaerde_> have they slowed down already ?
<basy> yes using sys setting it slows down rapidly and "xset m 2" is faster then "xset m 1" and it looks that "xset m 1/10" is same speed as "xset m 1"
<basy> is there any other setting for mouse speed somewhere in xorg.conf or something?
<pvandewyngaerde_> i dont know
<daniel_san> might be the wrong place to ask, but no response in the main ubunutu channel
<daniel_san> anyone know if theres a way to setup a keyboard shortcut in gnome to turn on and off compiz like with kde?
<cuznt> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<da-bayman> quick question. Im stuck at grub2 with a wubi installation. How do i know which kernel im running?
<Exilant> da-bayman: uname -a
<da-bayman> i cant get to a command line. i only have grub and a live cd
<da-bayman> my revised question is, how can i get my kernel info through grub, OR a live cd
<yofel> da-bayman: grub2 has support for a few shell commands, maybe you could list the contents of /boot to see what kernels you have available
<Torch> da-bayman: grub-shell. or boot live cd and look what's lying around in /boot
<da-bayman> ok ill boot up my live cd and see what i can find... thanks guys, much appreciated
<compilerwriter> anyone know how to edit the quick menu?
<da-bayman> so it is possible to get my wubi kernel info froma  live cd?
<yofel> !grub2 | da-bayman
<ubottu> da-bayman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yofel> that has a lot information
<da-bayman> sudo fdisk -l
<da-bayman> sudo mkdir /win
<da-bayman> sudo mount /dev/sdxy /win
<da-bayman> sudo mkdir /vdisk
<da-bayman> sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<da-bayman> sorry, very sorry
<ice> ciao a tutti
<ice> qualcuno parla italiano?
<ice> someone speak italian?
<Exilant> guess that would be #kubuntu-it or so
<Exilant> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<da-bayman> when i type "sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk" i get "mount: you must specify a filesystem type"??? help?
<ice> thank you
<ice> i wrote my issue in english..
<ice> today i log in in my kubuntu lucid lynx 10.04 and i found that the Network Management is disabled
<ice> I cannot connect with my ethernet modem/router
<ice> recently i had installed Avant Window Manager
<ice> but i don't think that the cause was that
<Surfergirl> hi everybody
<DaskreeCH> HI
<frewo64> hi. am i allowed to set a link to (K)ubuntu-homepage on my homepage? perhaps under "discovering linux" or whatever. and what about a small logo? am i allowed to?
<frewo64> i want my people to use it for internet-banking, live-cd or live-usb-stick. for the people who fear win and online-banking ;)
<DaskreeCH> frewo64: Yes you can
<frewo64> DaskreeCH: thx a lot! thats good news
<frewo64> other question, is it possible to use wicd instead of knetworkmanager? in lucid, the deamon of wicd doesnt appear. it seems, wicd is not prepared for upstart?
<frewo64> i use lucid kubuntu 64bit
<DaskreeCH> Yes it is
<frewo64> does it need a workaround? with karmic i had no problems.
<frewo64> wicd works better for me, when there are more wlans near my place.
<frewo64> or does it need a specific order to uninstall (k)networkmanager and install wicd?
<DaskreeCH> most likely
<frewo64> hmm, there are others in the forums with the same problem and no solution. wicd-daemon doesnt appear.
<frewo64> at least, thx to (k)ubuntu, my HP ColorLaserJet CM1312 nfi MFP ONLY works with this distribution, with squeeze and sid no chance. but with kubuntu since karmic. thx for that! dont know whats wrong in debian, communication error with this lan-multi-device. kubuntu does its job! ;)
<frewo64> also the scanner-plugin works. ;)
<travis_> would anyone mind helping with Xubuntu? no one in #xubuntu would help, or #ubuntu
<Luija1006> sorry
<Luija1006> Guys I got no sound when I play runescape (java game). Whats happening?
<TeslaTony> I'm running Kubuntu Netbook Remix, and the logout button applet seems to be only capable of logout, suspend, and lock, but not shutdown...is there an alternative, or something I'm missing?
<nuwan> Hello
<nuwan> i have a problem installing kubuntu-desktop from synaptic or tru apt-get in ubuntu 10.04... it gives the error saying unable to fetch paackage
<naftilos76> hi everyone, when i try to write a new email in kmail everything starts ok but after half a minute or after a random number or seconds or minutes the editor stops responding to keyboard strokes. If i wait for a minute or so it starts responding. After some time it happens again and so on. Is this a known bug?
<naftilos76> Anyone?
<caldera> selam
<Aurora> Hi
<idzi> hello
<idzi> is an ad block for opera??
<troopperi> idzi: http://operawiki.info/BlockAdvertisements , http://www.fanboy.co.nz/adblock/opera/ some information
<cojack> hello guys
<cojack> there is any dbg package for dbus?
<Torch> ...lazy bunch here ...
<Torch> cojack: there are. you need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash to get them, though
<glaucous> Anyone know of a good non-Gnome-based music player? Amarok is not working too well, failing with _some_ flac files and not able to play 96/24 files at all.
<Torch> glaucous: afaik amarok does not decode music files on its own but uses the phonon backend for that. so you'd have that problem with any KDE app. maybe ask on #amarok?
<glaucous> Torch, oh I see, so it might be a Phonon problem? Anyhow I'll try #amarok
<tch_> Is this normal that Kubuntu 10.4 is very slow on a PC with 1.6 Ghz Celeron processor, 2 GB of DDR2 RAM and ATI Radeon X200 M (128 MB RAM)?
<tch_> Ubuntu with GNOME runs fine on the same PC. And so does OpenSUSE with KDE.
<Exilant> well, then it should run fine
<Exilant> it runs fine on my slightly slower pc
<tch_> How can I troubleshoot this?
<tch_> I have desktop effects disabled and no plasma applets and it didn't help.
<Exilant> hm, anything happening in .xsession-errors?
<tch_> It's 800 lines long
<Exilant> that sounds ok
<Exilant> in some broken lucid alphas it often was hundrets of megabytes
<tch_> System monitor shows that CPU is used 80-100% all the time.
<tch_> and Xorg takes around 39%
<Hedron> hi all
<Hedron> I was wandering, is there a way to actually stop using sudo, kdesudo, gksudo for every single admin task in kubuntu?
<Hedron> I tried setting rootpw in sudoers, but for some tasks it continues to ask for user password instead root
<slow-motion> hi
 * sheytan food time
<tch_> Is there a way I can make KPackagekit display only the newest version of a package?
 * sheytan is back.
<omkar> Hey guys I am trying to install gdm on kubuntu
<omkar> while configuring found this error  gnome-doc-utils >= 0.3.2
<omkar> n then it stops
<omkar> i tried apt-get install gnome-doc-utils but it doesn't installs the latest one mentioned
<john_47> omkar? i think it's better if you use aptitude....
<omkar> hmm
<omkar> I am trying to resolve my friends prob on phone
<fabio> update first
<omkar> n for that i started the same stuff at my side
<omkar> one of my friend is trying to install gnome on a red hat server
<omkar> n he doesn't has any desktop environment at his side
<omkar> he just has a plain konsole ie tty
<omkar> so i downloaded gnome 2.28 from gnome's ftp site
<omkar> n trying to install it on my kubuntu 10.04 OS
<omkar> i can anyways use apt-get install gnome which will select whole bunch of depencies which it would have
<Torch> omkar: i suggest you ask this on #ubuntu
<omkar> i want to know if I can compile the gnome-2.28.2 n then install the rest of the things
<omkar> hmmm
<omkar> but the question is related to my kubuntu isn't it?
<omkar> installing gnome on kubuntu
<omkar> so i have asked this question here Torch ...
<Torch> omkar: no. the question is "installing gnome"
<omkar> okie cool will ask over there
<omkar> :)
<john_47> i having problem with networkmanager... help
<john_47> my manager keep disabling itself... i don't know how to enable it
<Torch> !pm |   john_47
<ubottu> john_47: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Torch> john_47: i cannot help you , i don't use networkmanager. you need to be patient until someone answers you knows more about this than i do. please stop messaging me.
<john_47> sorry Torch
<kasper_> ))
<kasper_> Есть кто?
<kasper_> але...
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jimmy51_> is digikam still the tool to get photos off of a canon powershot?
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: yes
<jimmy51_> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: you are welcome :)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I connected my external, USB hard drive to my computer Kubuntu doesn't recognize it.  This is odd because it has recognized and mounted it before.
<Ertain> When I look at logs it does see the USB device, but it is not mounted.
<Ertain> Also, I have gone into System Settings and configured Removable Devices to mount it when it is attached, but it does nothing.
<daniel_> Hello
<daniel_> guess not xD
<p_masho> kde is crashing on startup, the /var/log/kde.log shows..  QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory > QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /tmp/0197834324/.config/ibus/bus
<troopperi> p_masho: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462745
<lucitu> 4.5 next week reason why rc3 is not out yet?
<p_masho> troopperi: been there, done that.. compositing is disabled..
<szefuncio> whois FloodBotK2
<Pici> Its a bot.
<E_Sound> Hi, is it normal, that cpu load is 100% on youtube?
<szefuncio> i'm trying to know, what is it this Konverstion program
<szefuncio> jest tu ktos mowiacy po polsku?
 * sheytan food time
<compilerwriter> Where does one edit the paths in the apllication launcher?
<compilerwriter> !application launcher
<Torch> compilerwriter: right click it, select menu editor
<compilerwriter> torch in my case the launcher is brought about by right clicking on the desktop.  Do I need to put it on a toolbar, edit it, and then remove it from the bar?
<Torch> compilerwriter: you're using the plasma netbook shell?
<compilerwriter> I'm using plasma and I mapped my right click when on the desktop to be the application launcher.
<Torch> compilerwriter: juat run the menu editor from krunner then.
<compilerwriter> krunner menu editor ok torch.
<Torch> compilerwriter: you don't sound convinced ;-) do you understand what i mean?
<e01> some idea how can i fix flash in browsers in kde
<e01> when i switch to gnome, it working fine, but in kde it`s buggy, there is no video, only sound
<compilerwriter> torch I am convinced, but now I see that the menu editor seems to have things in place, but when I right click on the desktop I get the wrong thing altogether from Application launcher.  Perhaps if I just restart plasma it will sort itself out.
<Torch> e01: reportedly a problem flash has with qt 4.7.
<e01> oh.. may be it becaus i am with kde4.5 from beta repository :(
<compilerwriter> torch What I did was uninstall the version of OO that came with Lucid and reinstalled the current from Sun/Oracle since the one that came with lucid was constantly crashing on me.  Now my menus in Application launcher are all out of whack.
<Torch> compilerwriter: try restarting plasma
<compilerwriter> torch ctrl alt back then?
<Torch> compilerwriter: from a shell, kquitapp plasma-desktop then wait a little then run plasma-desktop
<Torch> compilerwriter: no. that would have killed X11 in former times. it doesn't anymore (per default at least)
<Torch> compilerwriter: plasma is not X11
<compilerwriter> sorry old habits die hard.
<compilerwriter> so does plasma rest atop X11 I never quite understood the techy stuff behind plasma.  I am more of a try it and see what happens when comes to gui things.
<Torch> compilerwriter: X11 is responsible for painting pixels on your screen. plasma just draws the background and the panels and widgets for KDE.
<Torch> compilerwriter: it's just an ordinary KDE app
<compilerwriter> I am beginning to get it.  But screw a plasma setting or so and you have a mess.
<compilerwriter> thanks for the help torch menus sorted themselves when plasma reloaded.
<compilerwriter> So were I to shut down plasma I would be left with an X11 terminal essentially.
<Torch> compilerwriter: if you kill plasma you still have krunner (alt-f+2 still works) and all your apps. and kwin to manager all your windows.
 * sheytan is back.
<gazra> I just did a stupid thing, I had an encrypted home directory and configured autologin
<gazra> So now I get an error message: kstartupconfig4 failed or does not exist
<gazra> Where can I change the Autologin to require password?
<gazra> Obviouly thought the console!
<gazra> Is anybody here that can help me please'
<gazra> ???
<Torch> gazra: try /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<mistrynitesh> gazra: someone facing similar issue posted on ubuntu forums. see if it is the same problem with you. this is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167436
<mistrynitesh> a work around is also posted in the thread... hope it works for you
<rohan> is there any PPA for getting updated version of kaffiene in kubunu 10.04?
<rohan> i want 1.0, as opposed to 1.0~pre3 which kubuntu has
<kopp97> there is rekonq for kde3?
<kopp97> Rekonq KDE3 is on?
<Badegakk> Hi, this is a general linux question, but its considered as high avg work load?
<Badegakk> but its = what is
<Badegakk> <--- Do typos all the time ;)
<James147> Badegakk: that really depends on what you are doing with your computer
<troopperi> kopp97: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rekonq/files/0.5.0/0.5.0/rekonq-0.5.0.tar.bz2/download
<Badegakk> James147, mainly used it as a desktop
<Badegakk> James147, games, surfing, video encoding, music ++
<kopp97> troopperi: sudo apt-get install rekonq
<Badegakk> James147, the reason i ask is that i never figured out of this number is being calculated
<troopperi> kopp97: wich version get installed at packagemanager
<James147> Badegakk: :) its going to vary depending on what you are currently doing... gaming is going to take more then surfing the web (well for 3d games at least)
<troopperi> by
<JDK> bbl
<James147> Badegakk: why are you conserned about it anyway?
<Badegakk> James147, i am just tuning my fans on my computer and trying to how hard my computer work at times
<James147> troopperi: aptitude tells me it knows about version 0.4
<troopperi> ok
<kinection> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu, however, it seems like the boot cd doesn't allow me to choose any options. I select the language, and then, i select "install kubuntu" i hear the drive spin a little, but nothing happens
<kinection> is there a way to get a debug console?
<kinection> i have installed linux before, this is not my first time.
<Badegakk> James147, i am Curious person, just like know whats going on, hehe
<James147> Badegakk: it the average load shouldent be high underidle, but once you start gaming/encoding i would expect it to shoot up quite alot (i would think it whould average 100% during encoding)
<Badegakk> James147, yeah
<Badegakk> James147, Been away from linux way to loong, been on a long windows spell, i have forgoten a lot about linux, hehe
<Badegakk> kinection, by experience i have found out its better to boot up the ubuntu from the cd and then install it
<kinection> well, none of the boot options are working
<James147> kinection: give it a couple miniutes, it can be slow at times to boot :S if it dosent load after about 5 mins it might be a cruppt cd
<Badegakk> kinection, can you read the information on the cd? you sure its not corupt
<kinection> i'm doing a md5sum check on it right now
<kinection> on the iso
<da-bayman> hi, im trying to recover files from wubi install using a live cd. I found a forum and entered the following commands:
<da-bayman> sudo fdisk -l
<da-bayman> sudo mkdir /win
<da-bayman> sudo mount /dev/sdxy /win
<da-bayman> sudo mkdir /vdisk
<FloodBotK2> da-bayman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<da-bayman> sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<kinection> the iso is good
<James147> kinection: even if the iso is fine, the burn might have failed... installation cd are fussy
<kinection> yea, i'll reburn and see
<Badegakk> kinection, iso can be good, but your cd can still be corupt
<Badegakk> kinection, i always burn install cd's on a lower bitrate
<Badegakk> kinection, less chance for failure
<James147> kinection: if you have a 1gig or larger usb you can spare i suggest trying to create do it from htat.. i have had alot more luck installing form a usb then cd (usb-creator-kde can create one from an iso in kubuntu... or unetbootin can do it from linux or windows)
<kinection> unfortunately, don't have usb with me
<da-bayman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470356/
<James147> da-bayman: try adding "-t ext4" to the last command *replace ext4 with the actual filesystem
<James147> type ^^
<da-bayman> james147: and what would the actual filesystem type be?? sorry for my ignorance
<Badegakk> Depends on os
<James147> da-bayman: probally ext4 or 3... (wont matter if you put 4 or 3 if it is ext)
<James147> Badegakk: its a wubi disk image to I would think [k]ubuntu :)
<da-bayman> james147: now i get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1...
<Badegakk> James147, ok :)  , I didnt know that
<James147> da-bayman: try it with "vfat"  then "auto" :S dont see it being any other filesystem other then ext or vfat so not sure what to do if that fails
<da-bayman> james147: im pretty sure my wubi is completely broken and ill never get my important files
<da-bayman> James147: no, vfat didnt work
<James147> da-bayman: :( afraid I dont know what else to do then... not sure what could have broken it either
<roam> I'm using kubuntu netbook edition. I removed one of the activity screens cause it was not working properly. How can I add another activity page?
<Badegakk> join and quit spam :P
<da-bayman> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470361/
<James147> roam: intrasting... on the "search and launch" page I dont have the option, but on the other one i do :S (by clicking the 1/4 circly thing in the bottom corner
<James147> da-bayman: you dont need to type into pastebin :)
<da-bayman> James147: haha ok... irc told me to... :(
<James147> da-bayman: as long as you are not hitting enter after every 2 words we dont really mind :)  nah thats just telling you off for pasting commands
<James147> roam: yeah, if i configure the page off the search and launch activity type i get the option to add pages when I press the circle thing :)
<da-bayman> James147: ok, so maybe ill focus my energy into the initial problem. When i boat into wubi i go straight to the grub2 command screen. aka "sh :grub>" how can i get my kernel info from there so i can boot
<da-bayman> James147: uname doesnt work from there
<James147> da-bayman: afraid i cannot really help you... I dont know that much about how the wubi system works :(
<James147> da-bayman: nor the grub command line
<da-bayman> James147: can u direct me to someone who does? please
<roam> James147: well, I only have the search and launch page left
<James147> da-bayman: just keep asking on this channel every 10 mins or so (or you could try #ubuntu since its about grub which isent kubuntu spicific)
<da-bayman> James147: ok thanks
<James147> roam: you can configure it and make it use a different activity... not sure of another way to do it (plasma-netbook is still quite new)
<glaucous> Are shortcuts in KDE Menu Editor working? I can't get any programs to launch with hotkeys.
<roam> James147: so i change that into a different activity an then add another?
<James147> roam: click on the circle thing > configure > activity : change the activity type to one o fthe others
<James147> roam: then you should have the option to add a new page when you click the circle thing
 * James147 remembers hes on kde 4.5 :S cant remember how to do thing/if its possible on kde4.4 :)
<roam> James147: that didn't work, it changed itself back into s&l
<James147> roam: works here, but i know the netbook edition was improved quite abit in kde 4.5 ;S ... you could delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-netbookrc  to reset it to the default settings (will require you to restart plasma-netbook)
<roam> will test that
<roam> will it keep my other settings?
<James147> glaucous: dosent seem to be working here either, but I sware it worked in the past :S
<James147> roam: what other settings? it will reset plasma-netbook and only plasma-netbook to the default settings... so you lose all your widget info and stuff but that should be it
<glaucous> James147, found it how to fix it. Go to System Settings -> Input Actions -> Enable KMenuEdit
<roam> will try that then
<James147> glaucous: ahh, yes that sounds like something i might have done
<James147> roam: note you can rename it
<James147> roam: to get the same effect (so you can restore the settings if you wish to)
<roam> James147: that didn't work (removing plasma-netbookrc)
<roxy> my secondlife install has sound. but no music. works in windows.. where to ask for help?
<James147> roam: try also removing plasma-netbook-appletsrc
<roam> ok, will try that then
<roam> James147: i removed every plasma-netbook* file
<roam> that worked
<aaron_> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install kubuntu along side of ubuntu, so i go and install the kubuntu-desktop, and when i log out and log in with KDE it pops up a error saying the kconfig startup is missing or messed up along those lines, I already uninstalled and installed again, should i write it to a disk and install?
<aaron_> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install kubuntu along side of ubuntu, so i go and install the kubuntu-desktop, and when i log out and log in with KDE it pops up a error saying the kconfig startup is missing or messed up along those lines, I already uninstalled and installed again, should i write it to a disk and install?
<xsomus> hi
<baxeico_> hi guys. any hope to see kdevelop 4.0.1 in lucid backports?
<roam> James147: I removed plasma-destop. I think it confused plasma-netbook
<lucitu> no 4.5 RC3 yet?
<Zorael> Is there a guide on how to start tagging your files? I must be missing something obvious. I can tag files in Digikam which saves it into its own database. I'm not sure I'm using Nepomuk for anything at all right now.
<baxeico_> Zorael: you should activate Nepomuk in System settings (Advanced tab)
<Zorael> baxeico_: Once it's running, how do I tag a file? And how do I display files with a given tag?
<xsomus> diznoya
<baxeico_> Zorael: you should see a tag widget in Dolphin in the information panel (press F11 if you don't see it)
<baxeico_> you can add tag there
<baxeico_> then you can search for a tag using the search bar in Dolphin
<baxeico_> btw, I disabled both strigi and nepomuk. I do not find them very useful until now
<dino__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xsomus> я в аптеке - черный лекарь, я в Европе - господин
<maco> !ru | xsomus
<ubottu> xsomus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> damn NM , punch in all the right parameters but it won't connect to a different network, I'm in the city , and there are lots of networks , but even the insecure ones won't connect with nm i linux ,what ajoke :)
<Exilant> Hi, due to wlan-issues i use a more recent kernel, from the kernel-ppa. is there a way to have fglrx for new kernel, too, while staying with a recent kernel (and preferably without work)
<sirfal09_kubunty> ewoerner:
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntgu
<ewoerner> ?
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntu
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntu
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntu
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntu
<ewoerner> sirfal09_kubunty: spam somewhere else
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntu
<sirfal09_kubunty> kubuntu
#kubuntu 2010-07-29
<leecheva> hi
<usuario> elench
<usuario> leonardo
<Elench> usuario: what?
<ZDRuX> Hey guys i have a quick question.. is Kubunt some sort of an "official" KDE Ubuntu, or is it its own seperate distro?
<ZDRuX> Kubuntu*
<Elench> It's an official part of Ubuntu
<leecheva> im trying to install kubuntu but when i put isntall my monitor turn off and it say out of range i dont know what to do?
<ZDRuX> ah ok, thank you ;)
<Elench> It's the same distro with different default packages as i understand it
<Elench> Certainly you can get all the same stuff
<ZDRuX> Elench: i had the same problem with SUSE, the resolution was bigger than my monitor could support and it kept going into standby mode after it said the resolution wasn't "optimal"
<ZDRuX> If you can figure out how to force the install to use a small resolution maybe it`ll fix your problem
<Elench> That will often happen if the resolution or scan rate are impossible for your monitor i think, but i'm no expert
<Elench> ZDRuX: why did you highlight me for that?
<ZDRuX> oops
<ZDRuX> wrong person
<ZDRuX> sorry :)
<Elench> Ah, fair enough then
<tweak> question: i bought a new pc and it has no IDE hookups only SATA. how would i go about installing my IDE hard drive in it anyone know? is it as easy as installing an ide controller or?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I connect my removable hard drive in Kubuntu the OS doesn't mount the drive.  It does see that something USB-related has been connected to the computer, but that's it.
<TeslaTony> Ertain: You'l probably have to mount it manually...give me a se to find the command, or do a google search for "usb drive mount linux"
<Ertain> What's interesting, TeslaTony, is that the usual devices are not created (e.g. /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc.).
<TeslaTony> Ertain: Try http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html I'd recommend replacing all the "su" commands with "sudo"
<TeslaTony> My system mounts everything that way, but it doesn't necessarily show it in a file browser, instead labelling "74gb volume" etc
<jinzougen> Hello, I just turned my desktop on for the first time in a while and am trying to get it up-to-date. There are package dependency issues though with aptitude and I don't know what to do. I says that kdebase-runtime is broken... any help available?
<jinzougen> I'm running jaunty amd64
<Ertain> Kubuntu doesn't recognize it nor anything.
<TeslaTony> jinzougen: Try re-installing kdebase-runtime and see what happens
<jinzougen> TeslaTony,  you mean with aptitude?
<TeslaTony> Yeah
<TeslaTony> Ertain: Kubuntu doesn't recognize your external hard drive?
<Ertain> It recognizes it sometimes.
<jinzougen> It give me a list of unmet dependencies and suggests I downgrade kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 with a score of 80
<Ertain> For example, I do see in dmesg "new high speed USB device".
<James147> Ertain: kubuntu dosent tend to automount usb drives... but they should show in dolphin or the device notifier... you said its not creating the device files at all?
<jinzougen> What exactly is a dependency conflict anyway? Is that when package A wants version X of something but package B wants version Y of the same thing?
<Ertain> Sadly, no, James147.
<James147> Ertain: for any usb drive?
<Ertain> Certain drives do work, such as my 4 gig thumb drive.
<Ertain> But as for my SD card reader it won't recognize the cards I put into it.
<jinzougen> I went ahead with the suggestion and it said there were errors processing a .deb file
<jinzougen> :(
<jinzougen> /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<James147> jinzougen: try running: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<jinzougen> Same error processing the same .deb file James147
<jinzougen> Can I tell it to re-download that file or something?
<James147> Ertain: Not to sure about card readers, i have one that seems to create the device files when I plug it in rather then when i insert a card into it
<jinzougen> There's a weird %-sign in the filename, maybe that's the problem?
<jinzougen> Looks like URL escaping.
<James147> jinzougen: whats the error?
<jinzougen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jinzougen>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<jinzougen> Is the error
<jinzougen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<James147> jinzougen: try running: sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade  :)
<Ertain> Btw, James147, the drive is working fine.
<jinzougen> Same error
<jinzougen> :/
<Ertain> Curse those errors.
<jinzougen> What's the deal yo?
<James147> jinzougen: you said you hadent used it in a while? do you have any important stuff on it at all? As it might be easier to reinstall the latest version if you dont (or can get the stuff off easaly) jaunty is quite old now
<James147> jinzougen: ofcourse it is probally possibly to fix the issue, it just might be less hassel to reinstall if there is no important stuff on it :)
<jinzougen> Have to check on the data front
<Ertain> What I'm wondering is why it will recognize the USB part, yet won't even notify the device manager nor even make the device files.
<James147> Ertain: the card reader? does it create any device files when you plug it in? (or is it built in?)
<Ertain> When I plug in the card reader it does not make any device files., afaik
<James147> Ertain: :S mine seems to create the files when I plug it in (and not when I plug in a card) I get no notification when I plug in a card
<jinzougen> James147, yeah, I probably could just re-install... but I'm curious what the other options are.
<Ertain> Is there a way for me to restart the device notifier or device sniffer, whatever it's called?
<jinzougen> Can I tell it to do an OS upgrade without reformatting?
<James147> jinzougen: not entirly sure, but if you want I can keep suggesting commands till one of them works :D
<jinzougen> Uhm, a few of the more plausible ones maybe :)
<jinzougen> I just don't see why I can't upgrade to the newest kubuntu without formatting the HD.
<James147> jinzougen: you can reinstall without formatting (it will delete all system folder (/usr /var /sys /etc  etc...)  but leave things like /home intact
<jinzougen> Yeah that's what I want
<jinzougen> I have everything of any importance in the home dir
<James147> jinzougen: I would back up everything important first anyway :) ust incase
<jinzougen> Ok, then what?
<jinzougen> ( actually thought that's what "full-upgrade" meant )
<James147> Ertain: to restart the device notifier you can restart plasma-desktop or delete and add the widget... but that wont matter you need to sort out being able to manually mount it before it will be able to auto mount it
<Ertain> Do I restart the hal daemon?
<James147> jinzougen: full-upgrade upgrades all your packages to the latest verion... it wont upgrade you to a newer version of kuubntu
<jinzougen> So how do I do the OS upgrade?
<James147> Ertain: not sure what handels the devices anymore :S I dont know enough about that low level stuff... I have a felling hal is slowly being replaced but dont know what parts still work...
<jinzougen> I assume I can do it without downloading and burning a new install disk... right?
<jinzougen> or do I have to do that?
<Ertain> curse those parts.
<James147> jinzougen: run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and it should prompt you for an upgrade
<dee84> hi
<MuzerNtbk> how do I add another panel in KNR?
<James147> jinzougen: note that I tend to find fresh installs sometimes work better :) you might also need to upgrade to karmic then to lucid
<James147> MuzerNtbk: not sure you can in plasma-netbook, but you can install kubuntu-desktop alongside kubuntu-netbook and use the plasma-desktop workspace with the search and launch activity from plasma-netbook
 * James147 takes a breath
<MuzerNtbk> ugh
<MuzerNtbk> lol
<jinzougen> Ok I'll try that then. And I'll put all the really imporant stuff on a flash drive first, just incase.
<MuzerNtbk> why not just have the ability to create panels in plasma-netbook? Would make much more sense
<MuzerNtbk> (I hate plasma)
<James147> MuzerNtbk: it isent too hard to configure plasma-desktop to look and act like plasma-netbook
<MuzerNtbk> it takes time though - all I wanted to do is have a second taskbar-like panel at the bottom
<MuzerNtbk> should have been a 30-second job
<James147> MuzerNtbk: I find plasma-netbook is still in its infancy, they are working out alot of issues with it still... also there sient much need for adding pannels to a netbook, if you want ot do that you might as well use palsma-desktop
<MuzerNtbk> I suppose.
<MuzerNtbk> oh, why does plasma-desktop rearrange my taskbar buttons (occasionally on top of each other!) whenever I hide and then reshow the panel (it's on auto-hide and is 3 lines high)?
<James147> MuzerNtbk: taskbar buttons? you mean the panel widgets? or the task manager icons?
<MuzerNtbk> the task manager icons
<MuzerNtbk> the icons for each program
<MuzerNtbk> that should really be a #kde question, but I just thought I'd ask it while I was here
<MuzerNtbk> (I originally thought it was a Kubuntu bug, but it also does it in Gentoo, so I'm stumped)
<MuzerNtbk> does nobody actually use a multi-line auto-hide panel or something?
<James147> MuzerNtbk: i think you can force it to use one row
 * James147 goes to check then realises he's using smooth tasks instead...
<MuzerNtbk> I don't want it to though
<MuzerNtbk> I want 3 rows, and I would like my buttons not to swap around every time I look at it :P
<James147> MuzerNtbk: how are they arranged?
<MuzerNtbk> how do you mean?
<James147> MuzerNtbk: you can change the way they are arranged in the settings (i think).. alphabetically, manually,...
<cuznt> what must be on the other computer to controll it with remote desktop?
<MuzerNtbk> Oh. I haven't changed that, so, whatever the default is
<MuzerNtbk> next time I'm on my desktop I'll try changing it and seeing if it makes a difference
<MuzerNtbk> perhaps it is alpabetically and it's due to window titles changing (still doesn't explain why sometimes buttons overlap)
<James147> cuznt: a vnc viewer... the actual application varys with what os is installed
<James147> cuznt: i think its krfb is teh kde vnc viewer
<James147> cuznt:  or krdc :S
<James147> MuzerNtbk: the buttons overlapping sounsd like a bug :p
<MuzerNtbk> yeah :P
<MuzerNtbk> I can only click the top one when they do that
<MuzerNtbk> but I can see the one underneath due to transparency
<MuzerNtbk> amazing
<MuzerNtbk> I never knew the group option existed
<MuzerNtbk> that is fantastic
<MuzerNtbk> allows me to avoid plasma!
<MuzerNtbk> oh, one last question - is there an easy way to tile windows vertically?
<maco> MuzerNtbk: kwin only has 1 tiling algorithm right now, but i use xmonad with my kde just fine
<maco> kwin's is spiral-tiling
<James147> MuzerNtbk: right... or middle mouse button on the maximuze button will maximuse the window vertically or horizontally
<MuzerNtbk> hmm - so not really.
<James147> MuzerNtbk: not yet... kde 4.5 has basic support for window tiling.... but it is a new feature
<MuzerNtbk> sorry
<MuzerNtbk> I meant tile horizontally
<MuzerNtbk> always get those confused
<MuzerNtbk> lol
<MuzerNtbk> just, that Windows 7 stolen feature, I don't get on with (it messes up dragging maximised windows between monitors), and besides, I prefer horizontal tiling to vertical (horizontal scrolling sucks)
<James147> MuzerNtbk: quickest way i know of is to right click the maximise button(maximuses horizontally) then drag to position/height
<MuzerNtbk> right. Thanks anyway - I'm eagerly waiting for KDE4.5 now
<MuzerNtbk> I find it quite odd though - Windows has had intricate, arbitrary tiling since way back in 95, and usually KDE is way ahead of Windows
<MuzerNtbk> evidently not in this respect
<john_47> need help! my networkmanager acting wierd!
<James147> windows has tiling? (the new kde window tiling mode is a mode where all windows are alyed out in a tiled arrangment, rather then free floating windows)
<James147> john_47: discribe your problem and you are likly to get better help
<john_47> it keep disabling itself everytime i turn my pc on
<MuzerNtbk> James147, yeah, you can select the windows you wish to tile (up to two via the taskbar, or any number via windows task manager), then select the tile option from the context menu (taskbar) or "Window" menu (task manager)
<James147> john_47:  "network manager disabled" greyed out on right click?
<MuzerNtbk> I hear, anyway
<john_47> yeah! yeah! what happened acctualy?
<wastrel> how can i configure a keyboard shortcut to open a new konsole?
<James147> john_47: delete or edit "/var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state"  then restart network manager "sudo restart network-manager"
<MuzerNtbk> there's a restart command? Never knew that, I've always been using service network-manager restart
<MuzerNtbk> should save some time, lol
<James147> MuzerNtbk: think its the same thing :) its part of the new upstart thinngy
<wastrel> it's new with upstart i believe
<James147> MuzerNtbk: started to use it as it means i dont need to type "service" every time :)
<MuzerNtbk> yeah
<James147> wastrel: you can add a shortcut to konsole in kmenuedit... then...
 * James147 goes off to find out how to enable it
<wastrel> i use /etc/init.d because tab complete
<john_47> wow! it works! thanks a lot James147!
<MuzerNtbk> yeah, that's a point
<MuzerNtbk> *Ubuntu used to have tab-complete *EVERYWHERE*
<MuzerNtbk> it always seemed to work, no matter what you were doing
<MuzerNtbk> but in 10.04, it all stoped working
<MuzerNtbk> what gives?
<James147> wastrel: i tend to use service when i want tab complete :) (the .d anoys me )
<wastrel> MuzerNtbk: something about /etc/bash_completion.d
<wastrel> James147: works on ubuntu but not on centos/solaris at work :]
<MuzerNtbk> wastrel, hmm
<MuzerNtbk> just, tab completion with sudo doesn't even work now!
<MuzerNtbk> there's a tonne of stuff in the directory, and in the file (/etc/bash_completion)
<MuzerNtbk> do I need to delete the latter to get it to read the former?
<wastrel> don't go doing that
<James147> wastrel: ^^ once you have the shortcut setup in kmenuedit you can enable it by system settings > (somewhere... its changed in kde4.5 and i cant remember where in kde 4.4) > Input actions (or somthing... might be near keyboard settings) > check "Kmenuedit"... or is think only needed in kde 4.5 :S
<MuzerNtbk> heh
<MuzerNtbk> so how do I reenable it all, then?
<MuzerNtbk> wait, actualy
<MuzerNtbk> it's all started working
<MuzerNtbk> :/
<MuzerNtbk> how odd
<FloodBotK2> MuzerNtbk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MuzerNtbk> I swear it wasn't before
<john_47> anyone used irssi before? anyone?
<wastrel> irssi <3
<MuzerNtbk> yeah, a little
<MuzerNtbk> lol
<James147> MuzerNtbk: love it when problems fix them selves :D it alsmost as good as not having any problems to start with
<MuzerNtbk> must have been an update, I guess
<MuzerNtbk> (I've never touched those files - didn't even know they existed!)
<MuzerNtbk> yeah, that tab completion is awesome
<MuzerNtbk> I now have to re-retrain myself to use it again :P
<john_47> can you help me how to use that /list command effectively? i want to search for certain channel...
<john_47> but i don't know how....
<MuzerNtbk> my instinct: pipe it through grep
<MuzerNtbk> I doubt that's possible though
<MuzerNtbk> it would be good if it is...
<wastrel> there's a service on the server for listing channels
<wastrel> since the /list command didn't end up scaling well
<MuzerNtbk> ooh, interesting
<john_47> what service?
<wastrel> /msg alis help list
<MuzerNtbk> yeah, whoever made /list obviously didn't have scaling in mind :P
<MuzerNtbk> accepting regexes or globbing in /list would have been nice... ah well, you can't have everything
<john_47> true indeed...
<john_47> wget download rate is slow... right?
<john_47> or maybe mine is messed up...
<James147> john_47: only if there is a connection problem or you ahve set a download limmmit
<MuzerNtbk> yeah, wget is usually perfect
<john_47> i use wget and kget to download... it seems kget is quite faster.....
<MuzerNtbk> could be the site is being evil with UA string detection
<MuzerNtbk> ah, kget probably does evil tactics then to trick the site... naughty
<MuzerNtbk> (I'm guessing)
<James147> john_47: not sure about wget bit i think kget trys to speed up the downlaods by threadding them (splitting the file up and downlading the parts at the same time)
<MuzerNtbk> yeah
<MuzerNtbk> that's the naughty way :P
<MuzerNtbk> bad kget!
<James147> MuzerNtbk: its not naughty...
<leecheva> hey someone can help me whit my problem?
<James147> MuzerNtbk: its an effective way to speed up downloads..
<James147> !ask | leecheva
<ubottu> leecheva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leecheva> im trying to install kubuntu but when i put isntall my monitor turn off and it say out of range i dont know what to do?
<john_47> yours is crt probably...
<MuzerNtbk> James147, but if the server is low on bandwidth, the limiting might be for a reason, and then that would be unfair on people using other services of it where threading isn't suitable
<wastrel> what's the keyboard shortcut for closing windows?
<john_47> but a lot of people using that in windows
<James147> MuzerNtbk: then those servers dont support theadding downlaods and kget downloads normally
<MuzerNtbk> john_47, actually it's usually LCDs that do that in my experience
<maco> wastrel:  alt+f4 i think
<leecheva> hmm?
<john_47> can you be more specifig leecheva
<john_47> i mean specific
<wastrel> i can't type alt-f4 currently :/
<MuzerNtbk> leecheva, probably your LCD can't display the resolution
<wastrel> til i figure out how to tell os x not to use it ,  i'm running ubuntu in vm
<MuzerNtbk> try blindly hitting enter twice
<leecheva> i boot my pc from a kubuntu live cd and after i chose try kubuntu whitout.... my monitor turn off and it say out of range
<MuzerNtbk> or just waiting a while
<MuzerNtbk> oh, I see
<MuzerNtbk> that will be the graphics drivers failing,then
<MuzerNtbk> most likely
<leecheva> what i have to do? i wanna instal kubuntu XD
<john_47> or the monitor itself is the problem.... i guest....
<leecheva> i try it on my mom's pc and it works
<MuzerNtbk> leecheva, I'm guessing it's a combined problem with your monitor, your video card and Kubuntu's video driver. I seem to remember the installer has a safe graphics mode - try that.
<leecheva> how i turn in safe graphics mode?
<MuzerNtbk> I think there's an option (I might be wrong) on the same screen that you select "Try Kubuntu without installing" (or whatever it's called)
<MuzerNtbk> just after the language select
<wastrel> i don't get keyboard shortcuts in kde
<wastrel> it's a black art
<leecheva> mmm
<leecheva> yeah i was looking for something like that but therr is not
<MuzerNtbk> hmm, odd
<MuzerNtbk> there certainly used to be
<MuzerNtbk> have you tried looking in advanced options or something?
<leecheva> yes
<MuzerNtbk> hmm - I don't know then, sorry
<MuzerNtbk> perhaps someone else can help
<James147> think you need to add -vga 711  to teh end of the boot options (is displayed when you enter then advanced options menu and exit it)
<James147> not sure on the exact line though
<leecheva> hmm
<leecheva> ok i will try one more time XD
<leecheva> someone speak spanish?
<James147> leecheva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20Boot%20Option%20Configuration%20Line
<James147> leecheva: its vga=711  :)
<leecheva> ok i will try it
<leecheva> thx a lote
<wastrel> ah i just had to check the kmenu thing in the thing after doing the thing
<wastrel> ok thanks James147 working now <3
<wastrel> next up is customization
<wastrel> is there a package with themes and wallpaper choices for kubuntu?
<wastrel> i don't seem to have any wallpapers besides the default one
<James147> wastrel: there is a package... but there is also the "get new wallpapers" butter
<James147> button :)
<wastrel> yeah too many choices i like curated
<James147> wastrel: kdewallpapers
<wastrel> thx
<James147> wastrel: possibally (although it might be installed with the above ^^) kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<James147> wastrel: plasma-wallpapers-addons  ^^ one of these also add in the ability to have the live wallpapers like "virus" or the globe wallpaper :D
<wastrel> thx
<john_47> can anyone teach me how to scroll up and down in screen?
<wastrel> ah i understand that can be a bit tricksy
<leecheva> nothing T_T
<wastrel> it seems like kde is designed with like 40" monitors in mind
<wastrel> everything is VERY BIG on my latpop
<cato37> hello. about a week ago the game freecol stopped working. i have reinstalled it but the same thing happens, after the end of the first turn it disppears. where do i report this?
<James147> wastrel: i woudent say so, works very well on my netbook
<wastrel> i feel like fonts, and widgets are just taking up way more space than i'm used to in gnome
<James147> wastrel: :S i find the fonts quite small at time (9 isent that big...) and the widgets are resizable, i have shrunk my panel down alittle but thats about it
<James147> cato37: i would suspect you should go to the freecol developers/comunity... not sure where they would be but you could try to find their site if they hve one
<cato37> James147: heh, thanx. i just realized that they have a website.
<mero> official kde 4.4.2 is more stable than kde 4.4.4 from ppa ??
<James147> mero: i wouldent think so... 4.4.4 is a later bug fix release so should be more stable
<mero> so why 4.4.4 are not in "standard" updates ?
<James147> mero: and what do you mean offical kde 4.4.2? I dont think kubuntu make that many changes from the offical kde release...
<James147> mero: not sure, but kubuntu don't tend to put newer versions of programs into the main repos (usually only security fixes) but release them seperatly (some times unofically like the kde 4.5 ones)
<leecheva> nothing man =S
<mero> hm
<wastrel> i smallenized fonts and some other things
<wastrel> it is betterish
<James147> wastrel: what size fonts?
<wastrel> 7's and 8's
<wastrel> hulu isn't working in konqueror
<PeterDrop> 4 hours trying to get sound on kubuntu :( any help?
<john_47> wicd? can it manage broadband connection?
<cato37> is akonati supposed to be disabled?
<cato37> *akonadi
<maco> it should start when you start an app that uses it
<maco> like kontact
<maco> however in 4.4.2 theres a bug where it doesnt start fast enough for kaddressbook's liking
<cato37> ah. is there a fix?
<cato37> or a work-around?
<cato37> brb.
<cato37>  how do i get akonadi to work?
<harolddong> buy it flowers
<naftilos76> hi everyone, when i try to write a new email in kmail everything starts ok but after half a minute or after a random number or seconds or minutes the editor stops responding to keyboard strokes. If i wait for a minute or so it starts responding. After some time it happens again and so on. Is this a known bug?
<naftilos76> Anyone?
<well_laid_lawn> I've not heard anyone mention it naftilos76
<naftilos76> thnks
<naftilos76> anyone else?
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<well_laid_lawn> I thought it would mention where to search for bugs
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<funcrush> hi all. I wanna use kdialog in cron. but it doesn't work, anybody help me?
<well_laid_lawn> funcrush: can you post the command you are using?
<funcrush> well_laid_lawn: i wrote a command that /usr/bin/kdialog --passivepopup "aaa" 7 --title "aa" in a test.sh
<funcrush> well_laid_lawn: and then, I wrote in crontab, * * * * * cd /home/funcrush/script; /bin/bash test.sh
<well_laid_lawn> funcrush: and the script does bring up the dialog?
<funcrush> well_laid_lawn: yup. it does work well in terminal
<well_laid_lawn> funcrush: why not use a path straight to the script instead of the cd bit?
<funcrush> well_laid_lawn: Should I remove the command "cd" in crontab?
<well_laid_lawn> funcrush: I don't know about "should" but it raises a question as to why the two commands
<well_laid_lawn> if there isn't a definite reason for the cd I would just use a straight path/to/script
<well_laid_lawn> funcrush: ^^
<funcrush> well_laid_lawn: often, I face a problem that run cronjob, it doesn't work well, so I added the cd command
<well_laid_lawn> k
<funcrush> well_laid_lawn: anyway thank u for ur helping &&
<funcrush> ^^
<well_laid_lawn> heh np funcrush
<well_laid_lawn> funcrush: you're not running the cronjob as root or something?
<DarkSmoke> hi
<baxeico> hi, do you have knowledge of a packaged kdevelop 4.0.1 for kubuntu lucid?
<DarkSmoke> what  is the way to get k3b to rip audio cds  to mp3s ?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa | baxeico
<ubottu> baxeico: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<DarkSmoke> what  is the way to get k3b to rip audio cds  to mp3s ? only ogg and wave are available
<well_laid_lawn> DarkSmoke: you need to install   kubuntu-restricted-extras   afaik
<DarkSmoke> already installed
<well_laid_lawn> and restart k3b
<well_laid_lawn> k
<DarkSmoke> still its not letting me select mp3 from the list
<DarkSmoke> im trying to rip an original Audio CD, makes any difference?
<well_laid_lawn> from here - http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/howto_enable_mp3_support_for_k3b   - sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3   DarkSmoke
<DarkSmoke> that doesn't exist in the new kubuntu afaik
<well_laid_lawn> there's apt-cache search libk3b
<DarkSmoke> yeah
<DarkSmoke> everything is installed
<DarkSmoke> other then the development files
<well_laid_lawn> that was the best from google...
<well_laid_lawn> the rest are older
<vbgunz_> how can I make sure plasma-desktop starts up with the -graphicssystem raster option?
<well_laid_lawn> vbgunz_: you can add an alias line in ~/.bashrc  -  alias plasma-desktop='plasma-desktop -graphicssystem raster'
<vbgunz_> well_laid_lawn: sounds good, im gonna try that
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<vbgunz_> man, there is such a dramatic improvement with plasmas performance
<vbgunz_> does kwin have anything like this?
<well_laid_lawn> man kwin maybe?
<vbgunz_> I don't have man pages for what comes stock on kubuntu
<vbgunz_> hmm, kwin isn't called kwin, thats what it is?
<well_laid_lawn> I can't check atm I'm on an arch/fluxbox system
<vbgunz_> well_laid_lawn: gonna check
<well_laid_lawn> I would open a terminal type k and hit the tab button twice
<well_laid_lawn> kwin will be near the end
<baxeico> vbgunz_:  kwin --help-all
<baxeico> i'm on kubuntu
<vbgunz> well_laid_lawn: good stuff, the alias trick worked no problem
<vbgunz> gonna look into seeing if kwin could do this too
<baxeico> vbgunz_: just tried kwin --graphicssystem raster
<baxeico> I've some graphics glitches
<baxeico> i.e. no win decorations
<vbgunz> baxeico: hmm, maybe try kwin --replace etc
<vbgunz> I'll mess with it
<baxeico> kquitapp kwin && kwin --graphics...
<vbgunz> baxeico: I got no decos either
<vbgunz> actually I do
<vbgunz> holy cow though, my window resizing probably went from a chugging 30 fps to 1000. wtf really
<vbgunz> damn it sucks having theses issues
<glaucous> How do I set 7-zip as default packing and unpacking program?
<well_laid_lawn> I think windowmaker is a raster based window manager
<well_laid_lawn> glaucous: if you right click an archive do you get an option to open with?
<glaucous> well_laid_lawn, think I need a command, but I don't know exactly what parameters and so on
<well_laid_lawn> glaucous: a hint on the command might help :]
<well_laid_lawn> kwins raster option right - sorry doing multiple things atm
<vbgunz> nah, the raster on kwin kills effects
<vbgunz> I like the effects, plasma is crazy fast. I was hoping kwin could be a little faster at some stuff
<well_laid_lawn> what command then ?
<well_laid_lawn> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66447 - Arch rules :]
<vbgunz> well_laid_lawn: I looked at that page just a little while ago, I didn't want to try it though, was hoping for something less hacky
<vbgunz> like the alias trick was perfect
<vbgunz> real simple
<well_laid_lawn> it is just adding an itermediate script to add options
<well_laid_lawn> intermediate*
<well_laid_lawn> like the alias but a couple of lines
<vbgunz> damn... its tempting
<vbgunz> heh, I'll bite and see what happens
<vbgunz> seems easily undoable
<vbgunz> hey well_laid_lawn, I'll let you know what blows up
<well_laid_lawn> heh gotta love an optimist - it WILL blow up!
<vbgunz> so far so good
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<glaucous> well_laid_lawn, apparently p7zip doesn't have a GUI, so I installed peazip which is pretty much 7zip.
<well_laid_lawn> glaucous: you never mentioned gui  - I didn't know there was any thnx :]
<glaucous> well_laid_lawn, oh sorry, well that was because I took for granted that p7zip had a GUI, since the Windows version have it by default
<well_laid_lawn> glaucous: it s hard to get a windows app that doesn't have a gui :]
<well_laid_lawn> that's why it is called windows
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...I'm having some problems with my gsm modem....it doesn't enable the "Mobile Broadband" tab in the netwotk config
<ionut> it is possible to install bsplayer on linux ??
<well_laid_lawn> ionut: http://forum.bsplayer.com/feature-requests-feedback-suggestions/6378-bsplayer-linux.html
<phenomFX> sal
<Peace-> m_tadeu: ?
<Peace-> m_tadeu: remember to set nokia suite like connection if it is nokia
<Peace-> .
<m_tadeu> Peace-: it's not nokia...it's a huawai E1550...I managed to detect it as a gsm modem already...but it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<pupnik> i suggest you include a temperature monitor in kubuntu
<Peace-> m_tadeu: i have no idea then
<pupnik> possibly as a statusbar widget
<pupnik> oh there is one, nm.
<tumas> hi there
<tumas> anybody here, who got conky running on kubuntu? :)
<fairy> hi does anyone know of a program i can use to manage my windows mobile in kubuntu
<fairy> please i need help seriously!!!!!!
<poncho> whats up
<Peace-> fairy: windows mobile mmmm
<Peace-> bad story
<fairy> why peace
<fairy> anyone know of a software to manage windows mobile in Kubuntu 10.04
<slinker1> evolution
<fairy> slinker:do you mean i can use evolution?
<slinker1> yeah not really a kde app :) but i think it will work with multisync
<slinker1> also will need multisync its in the repos
<fairy> ok thanks
<slinker1> np
<fairy> i heard of syncce know of it?
<slinker1> yep
<slinker1> it's not in repos though will have to add another source
<fairy> mmmm what source
<slinker1> http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu kind of dated though
<fairy> ok i'll try it
<fairy> but can i use the command line?
<slinker1> evolution and multisync works fine here at least i havent heard from teh guy i set up two years or so ago :)
<slinker1> and he's a whiny butt i would have heard
<fairy> how do i format hard drives and pendrives in Kubuntu
<steve__> hello
<marcin_> Hallo everybody
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a problem with the hibernate modus on my Asus Laptop, it doesnt wake up
<donaldbrasco> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 and all of a sudden (coming out of suspend) my network manager is not working anymore.  I've tried a few fixes from forums, but no luck so far.
<donaldbrasco> anyone able to help?
<James147> donaldbrasco: "network manager disabled" greyed out on right click?
<James147> donaldbrasco: "network manager disabled" greyed out on right click?
<donaldbrasco> yes
<donaldbrasco> james147: actually, it's not even present at the moment
<James147> donaldbrasco: edit or delete "/var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state"  then restart network-manager "sudo restart network-manager"... if knetworkmanager isent present then run it again "knetworkmanager"
<donaldbrasco> james147: I just ran nm-applet and it connected no problem
 * James147 thinks this problem is becomming alittle too common :S
<da-bayman> hello, is there any way i can find out what kernels i have on my wubi installation, by using a livecd?
<James147> da-bayman: probally, but it would be easier to boot the system :) ... my guess would be mounting the windows partition, mounting the wubi system file chroot into the system then i would use aptitude to search for the kernal packages
<da-bayman> James147: and how do i mount windows and wubi?
<donaldbrasco> james147: hmm - strange things afoot ... knetworkmanager not installed will not install due to error - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/470714/
<donaldbrasco> already tried editing/removing NetworkManager.state and restarting network, didn't work
<tumas> u tried apt update?
<James147> donaldbrasco: yeah, try running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -f"  << that should fix any broken packages
<donaldbrasco> james 147: need to restart brb, thanks for your help!
<James147> da-bayman: for mounting a windows partition see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<James147> da-bayman: better yet: http://tinyurl.com/38tmnef will tell you how to access a wubi install from a live cd
<donaldbrasco> james147: I'm back - knetwork manager seems to be working, but won't connect, keeps showing secrets for network dialog repeatedly (credentials are correct)
<James147> donaldbrasco: wep encryption?
<donaldbrasco> wpa personal
<dhilip> Hi. ..
<tumas> hi
<dhilip> i'm want to do one project for kubuntu and contrbute to the comunity..
<James147> donaldbrasco: not seen it do that with wpa :S
<dhilip> but i dont have any idea for developing.. if anybody have idea to do project, just tell me
<Pici> dhilip: Take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<dhilip> @Pici: thank u :)
<James147> dhilip: or http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute  for kubuntu :)
<tumas> does anyone run conky on kubuntu?
<James147> donaldbrasco: sorry, not sure why it does that with wpa... knetworkmanager has been problematic in the past... although it was better in lucid its still considered less stable then the gnome one... also its mostly just a placeholder untill the network widget is finished (probally next version)
<nicolindalciucio> there'is a italian kubuntu chat?
<hawkI> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hawkI> note: irc != 'chat'
<dhilip> its possible for me to involve in ongoing project
<donaldbrasco> james147: thanks, I'll keep looking - it's been working fine for me for a couple months now, strange that it all of a sudden acted up after suspend
<donaldbrasco> james147: gonna try updating my system, maybe that will fix the prob
<James147> donaldbrasco: you could try deleting its settings and see if that helps ~/.kde/share/config/network*  or ~/.kde/share/apps/network*  might help (note that apps/* will probally contain the keys if they are stored in plain text and not kwallet)
<James147> dhilip: you can get involved with kde directly http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started
<donaldbrasco> james147: thanks for all your help - it seems to be working perfectly after a system update and restart
<James147> donaldbrasco:  :)
<donaldbrasco> james147: did not delete any settings
<jimmy51_> is there a utility that i can just point at a directory that will recursively scan for MP3's and attempt to fill out their ID3 tags?
<slow-motion> hi
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I try to build a Plasmoid (on Lucid Lynx) it gives me the error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkephal", even though I have libkephal4 installed.
<phoenix__> is there any media player that plays videos without using mplayer as backend
<slinker1> vlc
<slinker1> not sure about dragon player
<phoenix__> any other
<phoenix__> i think dragon player uses mplayer
<alonso> hi
<alonso> i need help
<alonso> how i can mount a specific partition of a dvd
<alonso> it has a iso partition
<alonso> and hfs+ partition
<Tallken> will kubuntu-backports have 4.4.5 eventually ?
<Tallken> as in the officially supported by canonical repo
<slinker1> bound to happen at some point :)
<slinker1> i have been running the rc2 on several boxen with no ill effects though
<Tallken> 4.5 i doubt will land on backports
<Tallken> but 4.4.5 would make sense to land there
<Tallken> and dare i say in ubuntu-updates as well
<head> welcom
<Jaunty> hi
<Agesoul> Nabend =)
<mkpaa> my bluetoothd is missing a passkey-agent (or similar) in kubuntu 10.4, what am i missing / where could i find more information?
<mkpaa> checked related forums and manuals, but they only refer to passkey-agent
<patryk7285> czesc
<rork> !cz | patryk7285
<ubottu> patryk7285: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<len_> Anyone here using twinview?  I just added an HD TV as a secondary display, and have it working with my primary display.  I can drag apps back and forth just fine.  I problem is I can't seem to control which monitor programs open on.
<len_> This is a problem if I'm using the TV as a TV or have it turned off and programs are opening up over there.
<hi-liter> hi
<kraytorn> hey if I use Kleansweep in hardy, can I assume it's safe to delete all duplicated files?
<kraytorn> or does linux (hardy) use some as prefetch files to boot up faster?
<kraytorn> I'm actually lookin to get back 4 gig's of HD space that I don't know whats taking up that space : )
<well_laid_lawn> kraytorn: see how large ~/.thumbnails is and /var/cache/apt/archives
<kraytorn> my hardy partition is 36 gig's it reads as 33 so I guess the system takes about 3 eh? the swap space is 1.5, but I'm only left with 27 total?, no idea whats taking up my 4 gig's (approx) of space?, (laidlawn) it got to 11 thousand & I stopped it, which is quite alot, thats why I'd nervous about simply deleteing it all! : /
<Torch> kraytorn: who says it's 36 GiB? what "reads" it as 33 GiB? are you confusing GB and GiB, maybe?
<kraytorn> I made the partition 36, on a 120 gig HD, to have space for another OS, : )
<kraytorn> maybe linux use's virtual ram?, or wouldn't that be the swap space?
<Torch> kraytorn: you seem a little confused about all those terms.
<Torch> kraytorn: my advice would be: don't worry about the missing 3 G(i)B
<kraytorn> ya I guess, ok, thx, tho ya wouldn't know anything (files) (screensavers) safe to delete?
<Torch> kraytorn: it doesn't sound to me like you should delete anything outside your home dir.
<kraytorn> hmmm, only thing I have left is open office extras, but cause it's connected to something it always screws up 2 thing = /  so I won't bother with it : )
<kraytorn> (disk&filesystems) & (user management) stop showing properly, if I use synaptic on complete removal, guess cause it delete's configurations & everything, oh well, I'll have to live with it hehe ; )
<kraytorn> thx again tho for reading & responding to my rants haha!  (Powered by Linux!)   out....
<Ahox> Hi, is there an KDE 4.5-RC3 planned? I would like to check if a bug I reported against RC2 is fixed
<Ahox> with planned I meant deb packages for kubuntu
<ralph__> hello all congratiolations on the new site
<ralph__> only the web forums links are not working...
<comby> got this error. fresh install You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<James147> comby: when doing what? and did you do what it said?
<comby> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<comby> went sudo nvidia-xconfig
<James147> comby: thats just a warning :) should be harmless
<comby> tried to reopen got the same error msg
<James147> comby: you need to restart x (the gui) to do that logout and at the login manager there should be an option to restart the x server under one o fhte menus
<comby> i was trying to configure my screen top res using hardware drivers shows it is instlle
<comby> d
<comby> ok
<comby> i will try that ty
<comby> problem not solved
<comby> when i log out there is no restrt x option either
<James147> comby: then press alt+ctrl+F1 to switch to a vertual terminal and type "sudo restart kdm" then alt+crtl+F7 (or 8) if the gui dosent apear
<James147> comby: or reboot
<comby> i rebooted
<p_masho> how do i switch off the "large tool tip/popup" that appears on the task bar when hovering, eg over the application launcher, Volume 100% etc..
<baxeico> p_masho: unlock widgets (if they are locked), click on the plasma logo at the right of your panel, then right click on the taskbar and uncheck "show tooltips"
<baxeico> forgot: you have to click on "task manager settings"
<baxeico> after right clicking on taskbar
<James147> baxeico: that will just do it for the task manager... not any of the other widgets
<p_masho> baxeico: ta.. done that alreay.. need to nuke the tooltips on All the tiems, the "application launcher" system tray etc.. its stealing focus on this laptop...
<James147> p_masho: as I said, there is an option "Information Tips" set it to "do not show" its in workspace... but i cant remember where workspace is in system settings on 4.4.x
 * p_masho this is ridiculous!
<baxeico> James147: it's under General -> Look & Feel > Desktop
<baxeico> but i can't see the option you are referring to
<James147> p_masho: ^^
<James147> baxeico: hmm
<ridin> hmmm, what's the default gtk+ theme used in kde
<James147> might have been an addition to kde 4.5... didnt think that one was though
<ridin> qtcurve?
<James147> ridin: I think thats the one
<ridin> dang, it needs more of a plasma loo
<ridin> k
<p_masho> I've unchecked "Enable desktop effects" and the huge application launcher tooltip is still threre. I cannot see any option anywhere to disable it, whether in task setting, o the launcher itself etc.. its pretty simple what I want "Turn off the tooltips on anything on the taskbar"
<Torch> p_masho: for 4.5 it's in the task manager settings
<Torch> p_masho: wouldn't surprise me if it was also there in 4.4
<p_masho> got kununtu and kde 4.4.2
<p_masho> Torch: the task manager does NOT show tooltips, everythin else does..
<wizardslovak> hello people
<James147> p_masho: it looks like an oiption added to kde 4.5...
<Torch> p_masho: then why do you say you want to turn of tool tips on the taskbar?
<James147> p_masho: if it is that much of a problem to you, you can upgrade to kde 4.5 RC2. I have been useing it for a few weeks now and i find it more stable then 4.4 was
<James147> Torch: he wants to turn off the tooltip on the panel, not just the task manager
<p_masho> ok "How do i turn off the tooltips on the application launcher and system tray, and all the shortcut icons etc"
<Torch> James147: i see.
<James147> p_masho: if you care about this option enough to upgrade to 4.5 RC2 this is how: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45-rc-2
<p_masho> James147: that means the facility is not available in 4.4? BTW it only annoying on this machine a laptop with a weird taskpad.. so the tooltip seems to steal focus
<James147> p_masho: I can only remember finding it in 4.5... dosent mean its not in 4.4 but from what baxeico said it dosent look like it
<James147> p_masho: and I dont have 4.4 anymore to look for it
<p_masho> James147: Torchok.. thanks.. will try 4.5 ..
<James147> p_masho: personally I like 4.5 allot more then 4.4 :) seems more stable to me, even though it isent out yet :D
#kubuntu 2010-07-30
<Quaxir> Heydo, anyone still awake here :D?
<James147> Quaxir: yup
<Quaxir> goodie.. Could you help me in an issue with grub after installing Kubuntu?
<James147> Quaxir: only if you say what the issue is
<Quaxir> James147, After installing and rebooting computer grub tried to load but gave error screen: "error: no such device <numbers,letters>" and then console-type line: "grub rescue>"
<James147> Quaxir: what version of grub? (and kubuntu)?
<Quaxir> james147, I'm not 100% sure which version of grub I have :S. Installed it from Kubuntu 10.14 -liveCD
<James147> Quaxir: then grub 2 :)
<Quaxir> James147, ookey :). I booted back to liveCD. or should I get back to "grub rescue"-thing?
<James147> Quaxir: you could try reinstalling grub from a live cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Quaxir> James147, ookey.. I'll take a look
<Quaxir> James147, takes a while..accidentally pressed "ctrl+alt+backspace" =/
<James147> Quaxir: didn't think that did anything anymore :S
<James147> Quaxir: no wait thats the other one :)
<Quaxir> James147, heh.. I thought so too.
<Quaxir> James147, finally getting to liveCD desktop again..
<Quaxir> James147, installed grub and got output: "no errors", rebooted and still that same "error: no such device: 9050cb...097d." =/
<Quaxir> James147, was that intended to happen or did I do something wrong :P?
<James147> Quaxir: can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid -c /dev/null" with the full device id in the error
<Quaxir> James147, sure. I'll boot back to liveCD
<Quaxir> James147, http://pastebin.com/hXyDbj3j there it is
<Quaxir> James147, was it right one or?
<James147> Quaxir: Well 8d4820...d8a5 isent the same as 9050cb...097d :S
<James147> Quaxir: try doing it this way... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Quaxir> James147, ookey. I'll take a look
<James147> Quaxir: spicifically the "update-grub" part... that should regen the list of oses hopefully with the right device ids
<James147> Quaxir: don't think there is much need to do the install part... but it shouldent hurt
<Quaxir> James147, ookey. Well as I'm pretty newcomer with this I'll do it step-by-step so I won't miss anything
<Quaxir> James147, that "Now mount the rest of your devices and some other things needed in the chroot", do I need to mount all of my hdd's or just those which are listed? (3 ones below that text)
<Quaxir> James147, in case you're looking at that guide :P
<James147> Quaxir: just what it says
<Quaxir> James147, do I have to do anything for "/etc/default/grub" or just open it, save and close?
<James147> Quaxir: you dont have to (if you havent edited it then you dont need to save it)
<Quaxir> James147, after that "update-grub", when it comes to that I should install GRUB2 to MBR with command "grub-install /dev/sda", do I change that sda to that where bootloader is? (sde)
<naught101> is there a way to make my laptop NOT suspend if certain programs are running?
<James147> Quaxir: I beleave so yes
<Quaxir> James147, I suppose it's time for reboot and see what it says now?
<James147> Quaxir: and hope for the best :D
<Quaxir> James147, *sigh*.. still that same "error: no such device: ..."
<James147> Quaxir: do you get the grub menu? or stright to the error?
<Quaxir> James147, straight to the error. No sign of grub menu
<James147> Quaxir: try booting while holding the shift key (that should display the menu if its just hidden
<Quaxir> ok
<Quaxir> James147, when booting and holding shift-key it just flashes "_" and nothing else appears
<Quaxir> James147, hm.. now I got "GRUB loading." and then that same error message below it
<James147> Quaxir: :( try folling the previous guide again... this time during the edit /etc/default/grub stage add the line "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID="true""  to it (without quotes execpt for the "true" part.. that needs quotes around it)
<James147> Quaxir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub%20(file) will tell you more about the options you can set in it
<James147> Quaxir: afraid if that dosnt work I am not sure what else to do :( ... only other thing I would try is to try installing it to /dev/sda if possible (a 10gig partition at the end of the drive should do) or on the disk with windows (if you have windows)... but thoses are just last ditch attempts to get something to work
<Quaxir> James147, ok.. I'll try adding that line to /etc/default/grub
<Quaxir> James147, I have windows installation on my comp. Hopefully it won't screw up my windows aswell :D
<James147> Quaxir: it shouldn't if you shrink the drive (best done from windows, you can boot windows by running the recovery disk and reinstalling the bootloader... there should be guids online as to howto do that)
<James147> Quaxir: one other thing you might want to try is to install grub to the drive with windows on... or what ever drive has the MBR on
<James147> Quaxir: but I cannot really help beyond that...
<Quaxir> James147, now have to ask.. Isn't MBR in automatically on the same hdd/partition as bootloader is?
<James147> Quaxir: dosent have to be I dont think... but I do not know that much about it
<James147> Quaxir: either way try it with the option first... only if that fails try other things :)
<James147> Quaxir: I have to go now, will be on tomorrow if you still need help (although allot earlier :)  ) bye and good luck
<Quaxir> James147, ookey. Thanks for your help. :)
<trinkel> é
<trinkel> nao sei
<nuwan> i have problem in installling kubuntu in ubuntu net mix 10.04 because i can't get the file python-kde4_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<nuwan> it give a error saying can t fetch this file "python-kde4_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb" from apt , synaptic and everything//  itried directly download it and it stope aroudn 44 %...
<nica> sup everyone
<nica> anyone on ?
<nica> anyone there?
<maco> nobody here but us chickens
<nica> lol
<nica> how come no one is chatting?
<maco> nobody's asked a support questin lately?
<maco> this channel's not as popular as #ubuntu
<nica> lol
<nica> well i am full of em i am new to ubuntu
<maco> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<nica> i am having some problems with video and sound conflict
<maco> #ubuntu might do better if its hardware related, not kde-specific
<maco> since it has more people
<nica> well i am kubuntu
<nica> would that still help me?
<maco> if its a hardware problem, yes
<nica> ok thanks
<maco> if its somethig about the menus and widgets in kubuntu, then here's better
<maco> well and programs of course
<nica> how do i switch channels >.<?
<maco> /join #ubuntu
<maco> or the blue # button at the top of quassel
<maco> itll add another channel on the left hand side
<nica> thanks
<kpkarl> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 /w KDE 4.4.2. Whenever I open a folder checked out from an SVN server, I noticed dolphin will make a connection to that server. How do I turn this off?
<naught101> is there a way to make my laptop NOT suspend if certain programs are running?
<kasper> ку
<kasper> есть кто
<kasper> ?
<FloodBotK3> kasper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasper> FloodBotK3: ok $)
<kasper> ау!!!
<fots> hey guys, is there a way to do full row select in Dolphin?
<kpkarl> fots, yes, select the first item, then hold shift and then click the last item
<kpkarl> oh wait, its hold shift, then click the first item, and then also click the last item. Sorry for the mixup
<fots> kpkarl: thanks wil try now
<fots> :)
<fots> no worries
<kpkarl> your welcome, glad to help
<fots> actually mate, i'm not actually trying to select all
<fots> what i'm after is a full row select, e.g. you can click to the right of a name and it selects it
<fots> lol :)
<kpkarl> I'm not sure what you mean
<fots> a bit hard to explain, sorta like windows
<fots> oh lemme see if i can find a screenie
<fots> thanks heaps mate :D
<kpkarl> ok
<quaxir> hmm.. just a question, but what is that program/gadget in Kubuntu liveCD which makes that "Desktop screen" to my desktop? I'd like to have that in actual hdd-version aswell :)
<fots> e.g. http://www.mydigitallife.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/hack-windows-seven-rfm-396x300.jpg see how the whole row is selected for explorer.exe?
<kpkarl> oh, click the details button
<kpkarl> quaxir, do you mean the "show desktop" widget?
<quaxir> kpkarl, not 100% sure but if I saw it I'd recognize it
<fots> kpkarl: already done the details view buddy, but when i select a file, it doesn't select the entire row, only the filename itself
<fots> does that make sense?
<fots> sorry if i'm unclear?
<kpkarl> fots, yes it makes sense. But I'm not sure how to make it do that. Sorry
<kpkarl> quaxir, do you mean this button: http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/4131/kubuntu1004mainmenu.png
<fots> no worries mate
<quaxir> kpkarl, actually I mean that rectangle in upper left corner
<fots> thanks for attempting to help me anyway, really appreciate it
<fots> :)
<kpkarl> quaxir, you mean the desktop folder? Do you want it as the desktop, or as a window like that?
<quaxir> kpkarl, that window itself
<kpkarl> ok, right-click on the desktop. Then click add widgets. the widget you are looking for is called folder view. Just drag it onto your desktop
<quaxir> kpkarl, oh thank you :). I'm pretty new with Kubuntu (and linuxes aswell :D), had a fight with GRUB last night to get GRUB itself loading
<kpkarl> quaxir, your welcome. I'm glad to help
<Amol> Audio problem in KDE
<Amol> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Peace-> Amol: ?
<quaxir> alsa
<quaxir> wops, wrong
<sobczyk> hi, I switched from a 2 monitor setup (laptop + external one) to just laptop, now i dont have the main panel visible, is there a way to bring it back?
<sobczyk> besides when switching to only laptop I get the view from the other screen (that does not have a bar)
<well_laid_lawn> sobczyk: is there a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf that mentions two monitors?
<sobczyk> well_laid_lawn: two monitors one screen
<sobczyk> and I have no idea how to bring back the main bar from the non-visible area
<well_laid_lawn> if xorg.conf is set for two screens move it to a diff name and let the system autoconfigure for the one monitor
<sobczyk> it seems when I switch to laptop only I get the wrong monitor setup (1680x1050) instead of the laptop native, so some areas are not visible
<sobczyk> shouldn't kde handle that on the fly?
<sobczyk> I disconnect the external and just the external area is switched off?
<well_laid_lawn> it is more an X thing - if you name two monitors in a config file...
<sobczyk> is there a way to do multiple monitors on proprietary drivers without xorg.conf?
<well_laid_lawn> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12   might give a clue
<well_laid_lawn> I never bother with two monitors
<tumas> can anyone help me to find a software for linux, which can automatically search for album covers only by the artist-name and music-title?
<tumas> i only know of the amarok-plugin, but it takes years if i have to search for every song seperate
<tumas> no music fans around here? ;)
<daedaluz> tumas: what do you mean by separately?
<tumas> got it? ;)
<venkat_4> Hi room
<venkat_4> I have a query..
<venkat_4> Will gtalk can be installed in Ubuntu?
<tumas> http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html: only for windows so far
<wastrel> google hates linux
<tumas> ^^
<tumas> but pidgin obviously supports google talk
<well_laid_lawn> google doesn't hate linux - there's   http://www,google.com/linux
<Pici> Anything that supports custom xmpp servers (jabber) supports google talk
<tumas> my recorded radio songs are still looking forward to some album cover art :P help! ;)
<avihay> venkat_4: probably not, atleast not directly
<avihay> you can try to wine the winxp version
<judgen> How do i get dekorator for kde3 in lucid installed? only the kde4 package is installed.
<khayeus> low
 * Sleeping is away: Gone away for now
 * Randy__ is back.
 * Sleeping is away: Gone away for now
 * Randy__ is back.
 * Sleeping is away: Gone away for now
 * Sleeping is back.
<Pici> Sleeping: Please disable that here.
<Sleeping> k
<slow-motion> hi
<mrt12> hi
<mrt12> I want to ask a quesiton but I dont know if it is right place
<mrt12> I have character encoding problem with xml
<mrt12> how can I solve it
<altl__> a
<altl> a
<donaldbrasco> hey - I'm interested in selling my laptop and desktop pc's (both running lucid) and picking up a nice little netbook.  Anyone have any suggestions as to which model would be the best to pick up?
<donaldbrasco> I've been researching online, but having a hard time deciding
<donaldbrasco> I obviously want to run linux on that as well
<James147> donaldbrasco: I have found the asus eee pc work really well with kubuntu
<donaldbrasco> james147: yeah, that one's on my shortlist
<slinker1> +1 for the eee
<aguitel> how restore default desktop folders ?
<James147> aguitel: can you explain abit more... are you trying to get the folder widget back onto the desktop?
<aguitel> James147, yes but it is my /home folder
<James147> aguitel: if the folder view widget is already on your desktop you can configure the folder it should by right clicking it > folder view settings
<aguitel> James147, i will try
<aguitel> James147, thanks
<solifugus> I created a tunnel at localhost port 2222 to go thru a firewall via ssh.. it's works from the commandline but konqueror.. just sits there spinning...
<solifugus> Using:  fish://mtedder@localhost:2222
<solifugus> I c.. It's just sitting there spinning no matter where I fish to..
<James147> solifugus: try it with the sftp:// protocal if you can
<solifugus> no diff with sftp
<solifugus> my konqueror or kioslave must be foo bar'd... iduno..
<quaxir> Hello.. it's me again, but.. does anyone have an idea what's going on with my Kubuntu as it resets my screen resolution back to default every time I reboot?
<James147> quaxir: what graphics driver are you using?
<quaxir> james147, I'm not sure actually. but after installin nvidia-settings (I have nvidia graphics card), I get notice message: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. etcetc"
<James147> quaxir: then your using the open source nvidia driver :)... think the proprity ones works better atm... you can install them using jockey-kde ("hardware drivers" in the menu)
<quaxir> james147, and remove that nvidia-settings?
<James147> quaxir: that should enable the drivers as well so you will need to restart x after they are installed (logout and there should be a restart x server option in one of the menus)
<James147> quaxir: it will jsut be reinstalled with the drivers
<quaxir> james147, ookey. I'll try :)
<quaxir> ps. if anyone said anything about that being unavailable to save xorg.conf, I didn't see it because of dc
<James147> quaxir: didnt see that message ^^
<quaxir> James147, oh.. I'll re-send it
<James147> quaxir: but my guess is that you are not sunning nvidia-settings as root (you need to inorder to save the xorg.conf file
<James147> s/sunning/running/
<quaxir> James147, Thanks :), resolution problem is fixed. However now I'm  unavailable to change anything in that nvidia-settings -program.  Reports an error because not available to save xorg.conf
<quaxir> James147, Thanks :), resolution problem is fixed. However now I'm unavailable to change anything in that nvidia-settings -program. Reports an error because not available to save xorg.conf
<James147> quaxir: run it as root "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<quaxir> James147, Thanks :). Resolution problem is fixed. However I'm now unavailable to change anything in that nvidia-settings -program. Reports an error because not availabe to save xorg.conf
<James147> ^^
<quaxir> Sorry everybody about spam =(
 * urgen suns his video card for better resolution... does it need sunglasses now?
<urgen> oh I do
<quaxir> James147, even running nvidia-settings with kdesudo
<James147> quaxir: whats the error message?
<quaxir> james147, "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! "
<James147> quaxir: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf (add .bak to the end or somehting) then recreate it using "sudo nvidia-xconfig"  then try nvidia settings again as root
<quaxir> james147, ok. Just a sec
<quaxir> James147, getting error message: "Bareweord found where operator expected at (eval 1) line 1, near "/etc/X11" (Missing operator before X11?)
<James147> O-o
<James147> when running what exatcly?
<quaxir> James147, "sudo rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak"
<James147> quaxir: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"  is how i usually do it...
 * James147 goes to look up this "rename" command
<James147> quaxir: if you care at all it look like the rename command is a batch renamer "rename perlexpr [files]" is how you use if where perlexpr is a perl expression such as 's/foo/bar/'
<quaxir> James147, oh..sorry, habits from Windows world. Now I managed to rename that file without errors, but saving xorg.conf doesn't.. "Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. "
<James147> quaxir: recreate xorg.conf using "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<quaxir> james147, still getting error when saving xorg.conf. I seem to miss pkg-config and gtk -modules. + when trying to save my settings it gives just that same error message as earlier
<James147> quaxir: :s cant remember, but I have a feeling its a non fatal error... try restarting X and see if it works :)  if it dosent rename or delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf recreate it again and restart kdm "sudo restart kdm"
<quaxir> James147, ookey. Just a sec
<quaxir> James147, restarted X, deleted and recreated xorg.conf but still that same unable to open X config etc
<quaxir> James147, what was that kdm somethingsomething I should try?
<James147> quaxir: that only restart kdm... you shouldent need it atm
<quaxir> james147, kk. *sigh*, why this is always so hard :(
<James147> quaxir: didn't think it was... :S didn't have that many problems when I did mine
<quaxir> James147, Could it work if I manually editted changes to xorg.conf?
<James147> quaxir: probally  agood idea to start from scratch :)  "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"... then logout and press Alt+Crtl+F1 to switch to a virtual terminal stop kdm "sudo stop kdm" and recreate the xorg.conf "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then restart kdm "sudo start kdm"
<MIH1406> are there any extra themes for kubuntu in the official or comunity repos?
<James147> quaxir: that would work...
<James147> MIH1406: themes for what par tof kubuntu?
<quaxir> James147, I'll try that manual edit now.
<James147> quaxir: although it would be more hassel (i would try the above first then lookinto manualy editting it)
<quaxir> James147, ookey.. I'll try that then :D
<MIH1406> Style, Window Decoration, Icons, Splash Screen and Login Screen
<MIH1406> James147: Style, Window Decoration, Icons, Splash Screen and Login Screen
<James147> MIH1406: don't know of a way to edit them all with one theme... need to get a theem for each of the sepertlly
<MIH1406> yes I mean that
<James147> MIH1406: kde can auto download and install themes for those compoents in their respicitive settings
<James147> MIH1406: although some of them didn't work very well in kde 4.4.x (it was improved on allot in kde 4.5)
<picard1421> hey guys im looking for the kde4-devel package for ubuntu 10.04
<MIH1406> James147: Yes, but not for the "widget style"
<picard1421> i have kubuntu desktop installed is the devel package already installed?
<James147> picard1421: only if you installed it
<picard1421> whats the apt-get for the devel package
<picard1421> for kde4?
<picard1421> i tired
<picard1421> sudo apt-get install kde4-devel ..
<picard1421> did not work..)):
<James147> picard1421: they normally have -dev  or -devel after the package name
<MIH1406> What is Oxygen? is it a theme or an engain?
<picard1421> i tried kde4-dev and kde4-devel
<James147> MIH1406: a theme
<picard1421> im doing kde-devel
<picard1421> hopefully that is the same thing as kde4-devel ???
<picard1421> i can only hopee )(:
<James147> picard1421: kde-devel
<James147> picard1421: it depends on 4.x stuff so it is kde 4 :)
<picard1421> kk (**:
<James147> MIH1406: the widget style is a bit weird in the wayt it works...
<quaxir> James147, did those fancy things in command line. Should I now try to edit xorg.conf with nvidia-settings?
<James147> MIH1406: look for a theme you like here: http://kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=9  then you need to figurew out which theme engin it works with :(
<James147> quaxir: yes
 * James147 likes the bespin theme engine :D
<Randy__> clear
<MIH1406> James147: thank you
<quaxir> james147, still no progress. Same errors. http://pastebin.com/6K43dVHy (terminal's output)
<James147> quaxir: do you have pkg-config installed?
<quaxir> james147, yes I have. installed it in the beginning when that unable to save xorg.conf appeared
<quaxir> james147, removed it somewhile though :S, thought it hasn't anything effect. But now it's installed
<James147> quaxir: whats the output of "pkg-config --version"?
<quaxir> james147, 0.22
<James147> quaxir: :S
<quaxir> james147, should it be more recent?
<James147> quaxir: no thats fine... looking at it again it looks like your missing a module named gtk :( ... (grr gtk)
<James147> quaxir: try installing python-gtk2
 * James147 should read the entire error message rather then guessing at whats wrong
<quaxir> james147, done
<James147> quaxir: :) now try nvidia-settings as root again... hope it works
<picard1421> im looking for this.. but this folder does not exist??? Edit /usr/kde/4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<picard1421> search for PluginsLogin
<picard1421> uncomment the line and add
<quaxir> james147, relogging. This time no errors when saving xorg.conf with nvidia-settings :)
<picard1421> wher is the kdmrc folder located with the plugs info ??
<James147> picard1421: didnt think kdmrc would be a folder... *rc are usually files... have one at /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<picard1421> kk oen sec
<ralph_> I've got a problem which involves kmix, ill paste the error message after this. But I can workaround this by after each reboot and login by doing a "sudo service kdm restart". Then all will work fine...
<ralph_> <unknown program name>(2990)/: Communication problem with  "kmix" , it probably crashed.
<ralph_> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<ralph_> Anyone can shed a light on this? Tried various googled stuff but no go there
<ralph_> Please anyone?
<quaxir> james147, now I can move my cursor to another screen but not applications
<James147> quaxir: dual screen? set as twinview?
<quaxir> james147, yes I have dualview and set it to twinview
<picard1421> ok when i log into KDM there is no place where i can choose to use face authentication.. i modded kde4/kdmrc to load plugsin class,faceauthenticate.. but its still not working????
<James147> quaxir: :s dont know why you cant drag application to the toher screen... what happens when you try?
<quaxir> james147, should I force apply changes (not revers even they're still wrong), log out and reset X
<quaxir> james147, my 2nd screen is still black and when I move my cursor to there it's only "X"-sign instead of normal "arrow-type cursor"
<quaxir> james147, should I enable "xinerama"-option aswell?
<James147> quaxir: ahh :) sounds like twinview is working but kde is only using one screen :S try looking in system settings > display
<quaxir> james147, ookey :), I'll try
<James147> quaxir: shouldnt need that with twinview
<quaxir> james147, hm. kde's own display manager doesn't even identify that 2nd screen
<James147> quaxir: twinview is anoying in that it looks like one big screen :( kde should be able to create virtual screen though under the multiple monitors setting in display
<quaxir> james147, I'll try to relog if it has any change
<picard1421> im having a problem using plugins with KDM... im using the default theme but i dont see a menu or anyplace where i can use a plugin with KDM... do i need a different theme for KDM how do i do that etc??
<picard1421> i followed this guide... http://lifeasiknow-it.blogspot.com/2009/08/pam-face-authentication-musings-how-to.html
<quaxir> james147, well now I can move programs between these two displays but kde's display manager shows them as one display (because of twinview?)
<James147> quaxir: yeah, mine dose the same... although kde should use them as two screens
<quaxir> yeah, when I fullscreen ex. irssi, I'll get it only for either of these so it basically works
<James147> quaxir: its just the stupid way nvidia's twinview works... combines the screens into one virtual desktop which kde then has to split them back up into two screens :S
<|sysop|> hi
<quaxir> james147, Thank you again for a lot of support, time and patience with me :D.
<quaxir> james147, raid starting in WoW soon so have to boot to windows. Cya!
<James147> bye
<|sysop|> I have a very stupid question. I run this python program as a non privileged user and it doesnt have the permissions it needs but when I run it as root I get pyhton errors. whats wrong?
<James147> |sysop|: don't know... need to knwo what the errors are
<|sysop|> thanks. sure brb
<James147> |sysop|: and might help to also know what the program is/is ment to do
<|sysop|> gdiskdump
<|sysop|> /usr/bin/gdiskdump:339: GtkWarning: Ignoring the separator setting
<|sysop|>   builder.add_from_file(ui_filename)
<|sysop|> Traceback (most recent call last):
<|sysop|>   File "/usr/bin/gdiskdump", line 357, in <module>
<FloodBotK3> |sysop|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|sysop|>     window = NewGdiskdumpWindow()
<|sysop|> hi
<James147> |sysop|: can you pastebin the full error, it makes it easier to read
<|sysop|> sure brb
<Don_jr> I have just finished doing a dist upgrade in hopes that it would fix my resolution but no luck.
<Don_jr> fresh install, fresh dist upgrade to 10.04 and my Samsung SyncMaster731b is not recognized and nothing I've changed in the xorg.conf has made any difference.  Any suggestions?
<James147> Don_jr: would help to know what graphics driver you are using
<|sysop|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471196/
<|sysop|> its gdiskdump
<Don_jr> the proprietary nvidia drivers, ver. 97, proper drivers for the old mx4000 card I have.  Everything worked fine till I put on this monitor
<Don_jr> if I put my old CRT monitor on, it configs and works fine, change to this one and I lose all resolutions
<|sysop|> btw I am running 9.10 on a emac ppc.
<James147> Don_jr: I would plug it in and run "kdeusdo nvidia-settings" to configure it...
<Don_jr> James147 I've run the nvidia-settings it doesn't allow any configuration, just allows me to choose between the 2 low resolutions it's allowing.
<James147> |sysop|: where did you get that program?
<Don_jr> here is my xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/M1LeEWUk
<picard1421> i tried installing a theme.. i downloaded the folder and put it in my /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<picard1421> but whwenever i boot it gives me an erro and takes me to CLI???
<WaltzingAlong> check out the x log and kdm log
<picard1421> hmm?
<picard1421> is there anything i have to setup
<picard1421> i literally
<picard1421> DL'd the folders
<picard1421> extracted them
<FloodBotK3> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<picard1421> and just in the kdmrc file ... edited the location to those new folders.. they were kde4 themes
<WaltzingAlong> no need to make it guess work, look at the logs
<picard1421> what would i look for
<picard1421> im not sure what im looking for in the logs.. i tried two different themes.. i just DL'd them from kde-apps.org
<WaltzingAlong> errors
<WaltzingAlong> i do not know why it is not working either. you could switch back to how it was before, see if the error goes away
<picard1421> where do i type that in
<picard1421> ea i switched to the old theme
<picard1421> no problems..
<picard1421> but that theme does not have the "menu" so i can switch plugins for authentications... basically is there an easy way to install KDM themes etc.. cause this manual way kind of scks
<WaltzingAlong> picard1421: and the error that it gives you when using the other themes?
<WaltzingAlong> picard1421: through systemsettings / login screen
<picard1421> ons ec..
<picard1421> ok i just pressed hte k
<Don_jr> Any advice or help with my resolution problem yet?  You can see my xorg.conf here  http://pastebin.com/M1LeEWUk   Though no changes I've made to it have seemed to have any effect.
<WaltzingAlong> Don_jr: and the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<|sysop|> hey James147 sorry was afk
<|sysop|> I got the deb from the installers website.
<|sysop|> developers website I mean
<Don_jr> WaltzingAlong here is the Xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/VdUEUb3p
<|sysop|> ok gotta go do stuff in rl. ttyl.
<Don_jr> Just noticed it said no monitor set up for the screen, I've changed that, going to restart and see if it helps.  Will be back to let you know.
<WaltzingAlong> Don_jr: well you can see there no valid modes for those three resolutions
<Don_jr> Yup, that did it.  Thanks a ton.
<magaly> hi
<slow-motion> hi
<picard1421> how do i change KDE theme??
<picard1421> air is not working for my plugin.. what do i do to change the KDM theme sorry.. (:
<picard1421> im having problmes installing a greeter
<picard1421> plugin
<picard1421> im following htis guide
<picard1421> http://blog.lowkey.net.my/category/howto/pam-face-authentication/
<picard1421> for the kdm greeter plugin
<kubuntu> ciao
<kubuntu> olla
<kubuntu> buna
<kubuntu> hi
<kubuntu> merhaba
<kubuntu> holla
<picard1421> hey.. where do i find the "oxygen" theme for greeter?
<picard1421> for login?
<picard1421> looking for oxygen login theme for ubunt?
<picard1421> ok i see hte desktop theme in desktop theme details but i cannot select this theme!!! why can i only select air.. not oxygen>??Z?Z?Z?
<chx> scanning in skanlite is maddenning, it wants to save a separate image for every speck of dirt. how can i just scan a single page?
#kubuntu 2010-07-31
<picard1421> anyone here?
<patrickd_> Is there an "approved" way of installing Dropbox in kubuntu?
<Bad_Cow> Hi, is there anyone awake?
<Bad_Cow> Could someone help me to configure 5 button mouse on kubuntu 10.04?
<quaxir> Heydo, Does anyone know how to rename icons in "Desktop Folder"-widget? If I try to rename them with "F2", nothing happens =/
<rackIT> Running kosmic on a laptop - wireless says "unmanaged" and won't connect anymore. How do I make it "managed" again?
<rackIT> my bad - karmic
<avihay> quaxir: how bout right-click -> rename ?
<quaxir> avihay, didn't work. But managed to get it working by editing those launcher-files with "sudo kate <file>" and then refreshing widget
<giova> What is the KDE sw that shows the hardware in a system?
<skumara> i get this error 'The following packages block the update: pm-utils-powersave-policy'. I want to install laptop mode. pls help.
<skumara> am i still conected to this chat room?
<picard1421> hey where is the plugs area located of KDM?
<picard1421> i have faceauthentication plugin but idk if its in the right directory.. i want it to launch with KDM.. what do i have to do.. do i edit my KDM file in etc/kde4/kdm ? do i make a new file kdm-faceauthenticate?? im confused whatii should do to use this plugin
<picard1421> i have a .so file for the plugin its kgree_faceauthentication.so
<cjae> anyone here running kde4.5 without problems?
<marez> hace
<marez> hace un mes q instale ubuntu desde entonces me e olvidado de windows
<marez> jajaj
<marez> nunca habia usado un irc
<picard1421> umm ok..
<picard1421> so like i got this plugin to work for a while then it just stopped working
<picard1421> what happens when it does nwork.. kde goes right to CLI..
<picard1421> if it works it loges into KDED  all from KDM
<cjae_> kde 4.5 rc2 work?
<jepong> will kubuntu releace KDE 4.5 RC3 on lucid?
<maco> i think we're missing rc3 and going straing to 4.5 final
<maco> but itll be in the ppa
<jepong> maco, thanks.
<cjae> cant read nicks (close to time) with quaseel
<cjae> quassel
<cjae> and cant see where to change text color
<oem> hallo morgen
<oem> spricht jemand deutsch
<oem> hello
<oem> hello rafael
<oem> nimand hier zum catten
<oem> hallo sheytan
<sheytan> oem hey
<oem> hey
<oem> you englisch
<oem> deutsch
<oem> wer spricht deutsch meldet euch bitte
<oem> italienisch
<oem> hallo Quto Lumo
<oem> morgen alexluya
<oem> hallo malin
<euphorial> hola mi kubuntu amigooooooos.
<euphorial> I would like to say kubuntu is the only damn thing that allowed me to fix my sound card. You never appreciate that sound card until you go 5 days without music.. ;X
<h4x07> sup yall
<cjae> I have a m4785td-v evo asus board, it has a dvi out and hdmi out, using kde 4.4 on a buntu system will it be possible to use the hdmi as tv out to my plasma?
<devilchaos> hi im trying to use an ftp client between my 2 servers first attemp was with filezilla does anyone have experience with this program or suggest a better one i can use as id like not to do it through the command line if i dont have to?
<simulacrum> Dolphin, Konqeueror ?
<camille> yé
<Lekensteyn> Hello
<visvanath_> Hi, I am an absolute beginner of the kubuntu-desktop installed from ubuntu10.04 .. Hw do i change wallpaper -- what is plasma addon installer ?
<Lekensteyn> Rightclick on your desktop
<Lekensteyn> and choose the last option
<Lekensteyn> from there, you can customize the wallpaper
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> unable to able 3d windows flipping.
<abhijit> help
<abhijit> help please
<abhijit> http://is.gd/dULw3
<abhijit> pgadmin3 and codelite nor running
<abhijit> not*
<muppetone> anyone running kde 4.5
<sombir> antone there to help on ubuntu 10.04 ??
<sombir> **anyone
<omkar> hey guys can anyone please help to configure the apache2 so that it enables me to run my perl form
<James147> muppetone: I am running kde 4.5...
<muppetone> how is it?
<muppetone> is there more improvement over 4.4
<James147> muppetone: I fine it more stable then 4.4 was... There are allot of small improvements that I think make it much nicer overall
<muppetone> ok, i am going to install
<James147> muppetone: alhough, I have been running it so long I cant really reamember that 4.4 was like :D
<picard1421> im having a problem with pam and KDM?
<picard1421> can anyone help?
<rork> that depends on what's actually your problem
<picard1421> ok here is my KDM file
<picard1421> its located here /etc/pam.d/kdm
<picard1421> her is the pastebin
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/NW0nHvSz
<picard1421> the problem is if i dont "edit" that file when im logged in it wont boot. Literally... if i edit the file erase "enableX" and then type again enableX
<picard1421> save it and restart the computer it works fine....
<picard1421> but if i dont erase something and resave when it boots X crashes and goes to CLI?
<picard1421> its by far one of hte strangest problems i have ever had on linux
<picard1421> ahh kanyone know how i can install plugins
<picard1421> ???
<picard1421> to KDM?? i cant find a guide or wiki?
<euphorial> I have a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000. So far I have only discovered "Cheese", which in itself is quite cheesy. It has a capture rate of what *seems* to be 5 frames per second (shitty). I've looked around on Google and can't find a real solution. Does anyone have time and the know-how to help me with resources for this problem, please?
<James147> euphorial: kdenlive (a video editor) can do that... although I havent tryed it yet
<euphorial> James147, let me look into that. One moment, and thanks.
<picard1421> ok..
<picard1421> so canyone help with my problem
<euphorial> What do you mean by install "plugins"?
<picard1421> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhReQgyprLg
<picard1421> ok see at the bottom of the screen he had an option for authentication methods
<picard1421> im following this to the bone
<picard1421> http://lifeasiknow-it.blogspot.com/2009/08/pam-face-authentication-musings-how-to.html
<picard1421> (kdm plugin part)
<picard1421> obviously the config file has to have the @ before the include's
<picard1421> besdies that its the same..
<picard1421> and like i said i dont have that option for that "authentication" plugin"
<picard1421> my plugin is not located in /usr/.... its located in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc instead of that usr/kde/kdmrc or w.e. they have.. still its the same line in the kdmrc... i just dont know why that option is NOT poping up lol
<picard1421>  *;
<euphorial> OK, to be honest I have no idea, but perhaps I can help hit up Google.
<euphorial> I will try to do it myself.
<euphorial> One second.
<euphorial> Or actually, a minute or two. I'll let you know either way.
<picard1421> ok soudns good
<picard1421> its not that hard to actually get
<picard1421> euphorial: i get the first part working just fine.. with the trainer and whanot its the KDM plugin
<picard1421> there is no "auth" optin in menu and sometimes X crashes randomly with that config file.. sometimes just fine..
<James147> picard1421: did you create the file at /etc/pam.d/kde4-faceauthenticate ?
<euphorial> Just so I know, are you running 10.04 lts?
<picard1421> yes
<picard1421> yes to both.. its kdm-faceauthenticate
<picard1421> and then in that same folder..
<picard1421> the kdm file (which tells the boot stuff)
<picard1421> i did @include kdm-faceauthenticate
<James147> picard1421: when you compilted it you followed the steps exatly?
<picard1421> yes
<picard1421> no errors
<picard1421> liek i said the training thing works
<picard1421> just fine
<FloodBotK3> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<picard1421> only thing is that config.. for hte plugin is shaddy
<James147> picard1421: try doing that again but instead of cmake -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/kde/4  do  cmake -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<picard1421> look at second to last post
<picard1421> https://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/issues/detail?id=18
<picard1421> James147: did that make a difference for you???
<James147> picard1421: you can run sudo make uninstall to remove it from the other location
<James147> picard1421: havent tryed it, but kubuntu puts all kde stuff directly in /usr   other kde programs I compile I place in /usr (rather then the default /usr/local )
<picard1421> how would i uninstall that?
<picard1421> just sudo make uninstall ? what
<James147> picard1421: yeah, run that from the build directory
<James147> picard1421: it will basically do the opposite ot sudo make install... and removed the installed files  (may as well no point in having 2 copies floating about
<picard1421> ahh kk
<picard1421> it says no rule to make target uninstall
<picard1421> nm..
<picard1421> got it
<picard1421> ok ist uninstalled
<picard1421> now i want to cmake again but do it to just the /usr directory?
<James147> picard1421: yeah
<picard1421> ok one sec .. retryin'
<picard1421> ok its isntalled
<picard1421> ok i have a funny thing.. it created a file in usr/lib/kde4/kgreet_faceauthenticate.so ... is that waht i want to put in my plugins? line? or keep the plugin like the guide that just says faceauthenticate
<picard1421> i dont know if it created a pam_face_authentication.so  ... but i know it created a kgreet_authenticate.so ???
<picard1421> is that waht i want to be linking too.. or could there be a pam_face_authenticate.so created elsewhere
<James147> picard1421: not sure, you can jsut change it if one fails
<picard1421> yeaayeaaa!!! it worked!
<picard1421> wow
<picard1421> James.. Thanks so MUchc!!!!
<picard1421> ok but here is the part 2... how can i make it default to that authentication method (not password) option
<James147> picard1421: not sure :)
<picard1421> kk
<picard1421> well u have been a MAJOR >> MAJOR HELP!
<James147> picard1421: could look to see if anything has been added to system settings > advanced > login manager
<picard1421> im going there now..
<picard1421> nothing added );;
<picard1421> ok well... i have a feeling that is not that hard to change lol
<picard1421> hmm .. well its saying the theme is not valid??
<Amol> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<euphorial> Man I wrestled with sound for fricken 5 days before I got it to work.
<euphorial> I only found one page that helped me.
<euphorial> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161817
<euphorial> Go down throughout the page and see if any of it helps you.
<Amol> euphorial, I have been wrestling with the audio for over a month now., But in vain
<euphorial> Amol, did you see the page I posted?
<Amol> I did., I'm going thru it
<euphorial> That page tells you what to do with numerous cards.
<euphorial> kk
<Amol> euphorial, give me sometime., let me see if it fixes the problem
<Amol> euphorial, BRB
<euphorial> Amol, k
<Amol> euphorial, No luck :(
<Amol> euphorial, It remains the same
<euphorial> Amol, do you know what sound card/on-board sound chip you have?
<Amol> euphorial, I'm a newbie., could you please tell me the command to find that out
<abhijit> hello all
<abhijit> I know no will alnswer. but still. let me try
<abhijit> i want to know gnome-do alternate for kde
<abhijit> thanks
<James147> abhijit: krunner :)
 * abhijit is living in dreams these days. because he only get reply in his dreams. :)
<abhijit> bw, James147 thanks. I was about to ask you that prove that this is not in my dream. but its ok. i need to believe. :D
<abhijit> btw*
<James147> abhijit: you can also configure krunner to "Task orientared" which i think makes it behave more like gnome-do  (although I havent used gnome do :)  )
<abhijit> James147, ok i wll try.
<Amol> euphorial, card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<Amol>   Subdevices: 0/1
<Amol>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Amol> this is what I use
<FloodBotK3> Amol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amol> Sorry!
<euphorial> Amol, type: modprobe snd-hda-intel
<euphorial> tell me what happens.
<Amol> euphorial, nothing happened., the cursor returned
<James147> Amol: most commands do not output anything on success
<euphorial> correct
<Amol> James147, That's exactly what happened, So what does that mean?
<euphorial> type alsamixer
<euphorial> and press F5
<Amol> euphorial, okay
<euphorial> turn up *everything*
<Amol> euphorial, everthing is turned on
<euphorial> hmmm
<euphorial> one sec
<James147> Amol: if you type a command and it dosnt output anything, then it should have done exactly what it was ment to  :)
<euphorial> Trying to do two things at once so gimme some time
<euphorial> and James147  is right
<James147> Amol: most commands can be forced to tell you stuff by adding the -v argument
<euphorial> but then again, mine worked too, but still no sound. sooo, gimme a minute or two.
<Amol> James147, Thanks! :)
<Amol> euphorial, sure thing! Take your time :)
<James147> Amol: also, if oyu want to know what a command does/how to use it using the argument --help  should tell you (most commands will give you more info if you type "man COMMAND" ie man modprobe  (press q to exit back to a prompt)  :)
<Amol> James147, Will keep that in mind
<Amol> euphorial, Hey!, you there?
<Amol> euphorial, Help!
<MIH1406> I have ATI 256
<MIH1406> But in Desktop Effects
<MIH1406> I see "Composition is not supported on your system"
<MIH1406> I have enabled them in a previous installation
<tumas> hello, is anybody here familiar with conky scripting?
<MIH1406> But now it is not enabled
<pvandewyngaerde> MIH1406: try jockey-kde
<Government> hi all
<neobuna> ciao!
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> kubuntu.org has changed.
<PasNox> it seem rss feeds no longer works, and i did not found the new rss feed link on the new site
<PasNox> any idea?
<psychoholic_> I have a interal sd card reader that worked with suse but when i went to kubuntu it stoped this is common
<psychoholic_> dmesg | tail says it see's it
<psychoholic_> at least thats what i think this line is "sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] 1987584 512-byte logical blocks: (1.01 GB/970 MiB)
<psychoholic_> "
<rork_> PasNox: I've found it on the news page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/rss-feed
<PasNox> rork_: thank you
<PasNox> rork_: i'm on the news page, and still does not see it, where is it located ?
<rork_> PasNox: there doesn't seem to be a link on the page :/ however firefox shows the rss icon in the location bar when you're on the news page
<PasNox> ah ok !
<PasNox> chromium does not show that :(
<PasNox> thanks ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<PasNox> quite stupid to have changed it and do not inform user ;)
<rork_> I think there should at least be a link to it somewhere on the page :P
<usuario> anarch
<omar__> hello!
<gazra> Anyone knows how to install windows 7 on a virtual box on Kubuntu?
<LECO1000> All, I am on KDE 3.5x and I'm trying to deal with an annoying behavior:  If the mouse cursor is placed at the left edge of an active window and there is a wheel event, my active application changes (i.e it's like an alt-tab event).  I want to disable this, but for the life of me can't find a way to do so.  Does anyone haev any suggestions?
<Bekachu> .
<Bekachu> Hello?
#kubuntu 2010-08-01
<MIH1406> Hi, I want to get pot (po template) files for KDE 4.5 and KDE 4.6
<solifugus_> Can anyone here me?
<Elench> I can see what you type
<Elench> Is that close enough?
<solifugus_> This Quassel won't join #php and won't give me any error or response of any kind when I try..
<Elench> try joining ##php
<solifugus_> It also pauses sometimes.. I wasn't sure if it was working..
<solifugus_> ok..let me try
<solifugus_> I do have a ##overflow channel.. but /topic just returns unknown.. lots of people there..  but nobody saying anything.. yet
<solifugus_> nobody responded to my question asking if that's the php channel
<Elench> ##overflow is where you get redirected when a channel is full
<Elench> It isn't
<solifugus_> ah.. that's why they are all speechless then
<Elench> And they all ended up there trying to get somewhere else
<Elench> It's a general catch-all for overflow
<solifugus_> yep.. if i delete it and try to rejoin #php, that overflow #pops up..... a place to collect all us losers, I guess..
<Elench> Just bad luck, not a personal judgement
<solifugus_> I need help on how to create an odbc connection to the virtuoso database in php..
<solifugus_> google hasn't been helpful
<Elench> That looked grammatical
<Elench> But i have no idea what you just said, sorry
<solifugus_> :)
<espadan7> Hello all I was wondering if anyone install the PAM Face Authentication, and if anyone has got it working right yet on Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid lynx?
<usuario_> 131092
<wastrel> hi
<winmutt__> i have eth0 configured for static in /etc/network/interfaces yet it keeps coming up with dhclient running, anyone know how to stop it
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to go to this directory ~/.kde4/share/wallpapers/
<alexi> cd <directory path>
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ cd ~/.kde4/share/wallpapers/
<pawan> bash: cd: /home/pawan/.kde4/share/wallpapers/: No such file or directory
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<alexi> can you cd ~/.kde4
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ cd ~/.kde4
<pawan> bash: cd: /home/pawan/.kde4: No such file or directory
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<alexi> this means that you don't have the ~/.kde4 directory
<pawan> then
<pawan> i am using kubuntu desktop
<pawan> on ubuntu
<alexi> what are you trying to do?
<alexi> there is a /usr/share/kde4/wallpapers folder
<alexi> try cd  /usr/share/kde4/wallpapers
<alexi> then "ls"
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ cd  /usr/share/kde4/wallpapers
<pawan> bash: cd: /usr/share/kde4/wallpapers: No such file or directory
<alexi> there is no colon after "cd"
<alexi> this works for me.
<pawan> where are wallpapers stored in kubuntu
<alexi> mine are in /usr/share/kde4/wallpapers
<alexi> try installing some wallpaper packages.
<[RUS]> Hello! I need help. I can't running program from Alt+F2 dialog (krunner) as a different user. (sorry for my english)
<[RUS]> kde 4.3.5 (release 0)
<Mike223> Can anyone here help me get my wireless working?
<[RUS]> bug 205229     The "run as different user" option doesn't work
<picard1421> hey.. where can i get hte oxygen theme for logging iN>??
<picard1421> hey what KDE version is ubuntu 10.04??
<well_laid_lawn> from the topic   FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ  :]
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to add compiz to start automatically
<euphorial> Jeez. I accidentally removed the application launcher from here and I do not know how to put it back.
<euphorial> Can someone please tell me?
<euphorial> And yes I know I am an idiot. :P
<wastrel> application launcher what now?
<wastrel> you mean the K menu?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> hi
<euphorial> wastrel, yes
<euphorial> k menu
<euphorial> I thought I was removing "favorites"
<euphorial> and I removed the whole freaking K menu
<wastrel> well if you right-click on the panel
<wastrel> you can add widgets
<euphorial> ok there's two of em
 * euphorial slaps self
<euphorial> can't believe I didn't remember it was there
<wastrel> <3
<euphorial> damn it
<euphorial> it added it all the way to the right
<euphorial> haha
<euphorial> ok
<euphorial> I got it
<euphorial> thanks <3
<wastrel> yay
<euphorial> ;]
<tony_> irc
<scott__> How do I set up my system to "build kernal modules"? (using Kubuntu 10.4 x64)
<ubuntu> umair ullah
<cenciu> hi
<cenciu> who can find out for me which is the audio driver for an hp pavilion ze5400 .please
<root7> الوو
<root9> الو
<root9> الوو
<Misterio> !english | root9
<ubottu> root9: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Mr-B> mmmm
<Mr-B> so this is Kubuntu! huh
<James147> !hi | Mr-B
<ubottu> Mr-B: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mr-B> Hi James147
<Mr-B> does anyone know what is the best browser for Kubuntu?
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  that all depends.
<James147> !best | Mr-B
<ubottu> Mr-B: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  more to the point, it all depends on your preferences
<Dan_L> You can get some good thoughts in #kubuntu-offtopic as well
<slow-motion> hi
<Mr-B> oh Thank you, but actually the Mozilla can't establish a connection to the most of regular servers..
<Mr-B> tho i havent changed any settings in it, it simply says ' Unable to connect '
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  that doesn't sound right.
<Dan_L> You are using a recently downloaded Kubuntu?  Ie v 10p4?
<Mr-B> yes, the latest
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  And it only does that with 'some' web pages, not all?
<Mr-B> Dan_L: Exactly!
<Dan_L> How did you install firefox?
<Mr-B> I didnt install it, it was installed by default with the system
<James147> Mr-B: it shouldn't be installed by default on kubuntu... (although there is a installer for it in the menus by default)
<Mr-B> does it come with Ubuntu ?
<James147> Mr-B: ubuntu yes
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  but it should still work without much tweaking in kubuntu
<Dan_L> try going to the same sites with konqueror.  see what happens.
<Mr-B> ok I will, just a min
<James147> Yeah, it should just work... have you tryed other browsers? Do they ahve the same problem?
<Mr-B> No, I havent tried any other browsers so far
<Mr-B> hey! it worked with Konqueror!
<glaucous_> It seems like my Grub list is kind of not up to date. How do I make Grub reload it or something?
<Mr-B> Tahnk you guys so much!
<Mr-B> thank*
<James147> glaucous_: grub2? if so run "sudo update-grub"
<javali> oi
<javali> nikiti ?
<glaucous_> James147: thanks, it seems like it worked. However I don't think I have Grub2, it says version 1.98
<James147> glaucous_: that is grub2 :)
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  that, in and of it self, is not a fix.  Let's try to figure out what's wrong with firefox.
<glaucous_> James147: Great. Now that I looked closer it actually says "GRand Unitifed... version 2"
<Mr-B> Dan_L:  Ok.
<Dan_L> what sites don't work with it?
<Dan_L> Just give me an example or two
<Mr-B> www.kw.zain.com -- it never works with that one
<Mr-B> like it keeps loading for ages and then it says ' Unable to load website '
<Mr-B> and Network Error.
<Dan_L> It definitely loads slow for me.  But it loads.
<Mr-B> Do you think i have to change something in the browser preferences? like Unselecting - Use System Proxy?
<Dan_L> Mr-B:  that would be a good place to start.
<Dan_L> But still
<Mr-B> It works properly with most of sites right now, except for Kw.Zain.com
<Mr-B> I mean it didnt work with Facebook, but now it does load the entire site properly
<Dan_L> I notice that kw.zain.com is an ISP.  Do you use them?
<Mr-B> I work for Zain, but it's not my ISP
<BluesKaj> Mr-B, try chromium or google-chrome, they work fine as well
<BluesKaj> BBL
<glaucous> In Autostart, is it possible to delay running a command? For instance I'd like to start a program 20-30 seconds after boot.
<VesPeace-> glaucous: mmm
<VesPeace-> what command
<glaucous> VesPeace-: jackd server
<James147> glaucous: creat
<VesPeace-> maybe pkilll jackd && sleep 10 && jackd
<James147> glaucous: add "sleep 30;" to the start of the command
<glaucous> sleep 30 && jackd? James147, VesPeace-
<VesPeace-> that should work
<glaucous> VesPeace-: James147: sleep 30 &&, and sleep 30; both work
<glaucous> thanks
<VesPeace-> :)
<Khaotic> brb upgrading ram
<tntc> I'm trying to watch video over sftp/fish, but Kaffiene doesn't seem to know what to do with a video that's not local.  I keep getting a "no input plugin for MRL sftp://<hostname>/<file>" or "fish://<hostname>/<file>", but when I copy <file> to the local machine, it plays fine.
<tntc> Is there a way around this?
<tntc> I mean, what the heck is the point of KIO slaves if the only KDE programs they work in are file managers?
<casey> dont want sleep monde in 10.4 how to turn it off
<vbgunz> reddit is down. what do I do now?
<vbgunz> must google what to do
<JustinTheTerribl> I have no sound please help
<brian> Hello
<Sleepwlker> Whatsup guys?
<MichealH> How do you install themes in Kubuntu?
<James147> MichealH: depends on waht themes you are talking about
<MichealH> The window buttons and decoration
<MichealH> Also the Qt theme
<MichealH> James147, ^^
<James147> MichealH: find one you like on kde-look.org... it should tell you how to install it
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> I was asking for a generic way
<MichealH> Is there a genericway
<MichealH> James147, A theme i sawon KED look doesnt provide instrustions :S
<Sleepwlker> You guys know what needs to be developed
<Sleepwlker> A Kubuntu like Mobile operating system
<Sleepwlker> That would be legit
<MichealH> I found out you usally install them by ./configure make then make install
<Sleepwlker> Also, we need some freedom toasters in the U.S.
<Sleepwlker> Why is this iRC so inactive? Sadface.
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, You mean :(
<DarthFrog> Why?  Because many folks have it open but are actually out flying kites or enjoying the weekend.
<MichealH> DarthFrog, Im not
<DarthFrog> Or playing Starcraft 2. :-)
<Sleepwlker> Lol
<MichealH> I have a holiday
<Sleepwlker> Does SC2 work on WINE?
<DarthFrog> MichealH: It's a long weekend up here in Canuckistan.
<Sleepwlker> You mean Canadia
<DarthFrog> Sleepwlker: From what I learned yesterday, yes it does.
<MichealH> Doyou installthemes by .configure , make then make install?
<MichealH> *./configure
<DarthFrog> Sleepwlker: www.winehq.org has an AppDB that covers it.
<Sleepwlker> Thats pretty sweet
<Sleepwlker> That adds another major game that can work on Linux
<Sleepwlker> but how well does it run?
<Sleepwlker> I only have 512 MB of RAM
<Sleepwlker> I was able to get WoW started on WINE
<MichealH> Can anyone answer my Question
<Sleepwlker> but it was ridiculously slow
<Sleepwlker> like 1 FPS lol
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, I would get 1FP2S
<MichealH> (1 Frame per 2 seconds)
<Sleepwlker> Lol
<Sleepwlker> How much RAM you got?
<Sleepwlker> 256?
<MichealH> 1.5 GB
<Sleepwlker> Shitty GFX card then?
<Sleepwlker> Or wut?
<MichealH> Yes
<Sleepwlker> My GFX card is like
<MichealH> SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
<Sleepwlker> ~6 years old
<DarthFrog> Umm, guys, there's no point in playing a demanding 3D game on a machine that isn't set up for gaming. :-)
<FloodBotK3> Sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sleepwlker> Oh yes there is
<Sleepwlker> Because it's Linux
<Sleepwlker> and Linux needs to be > Windows
<DarthFrog> If you say so.
<MichealH> Windows Rox!
 * MichealH hides
<Sleepwlker> And Windows > Shit > Mass Murderers > Mac
<Sleepwlker> Therefore Linux > Mac
<DarthFrog> No one OS will be the best in everything.  Keep in mind, it's a tool, not a religious choice.
<Sleepwlker> Eh
<Sleepwlker> For now
<Sleepwlker> But I think in the future
<Sleepwlker> We will see a new distro of linux
<Sleepwlker> geared towards gaming
<FloodBotK3> Sleepwlker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichealH> OMG!Flood
<Sleepwlker> Lol, the floodbot really hates me
<DarthFrog> No, it doesn't.
<DarthFrog> Like Jessica Rabbit, it's just coded that way. :-)
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, Do I install themes by ./configure make then make install?
<MichealH> In a terminal
<Sleepwlker> <FloodBotK3> Sleepwlker: Please don't flood.  Next time I will format your hard drive.
<DarthFrog> MichealH: Download the theme and read the README file.
<Sleepwlker> I've never installed a theme
<MichealH> Oh
<Sleepwlker> I just used the default ones that came with my distro
<MichealH> But is that the generic way?
<MichealH> Oxygen looks *rubbish*
<Sleepwlker> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+themes+on+kubuntu
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, OMG~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sleepwlker> Wut?
<MichealH> OOOOOOOMMMMMGGGGG!
<MichealH>  You google saeched for me?
<Sleepwlker> ohyeah
<MichealH> lolololololololololololollolololololollo
<DarthFrog> Well, we're discouraged from telling you to Google it yourself. :-)
<DarthFrog> Undt zo I tend to not respond to questions that are easily answered by a Google search.
<Sleepwlker> Yeah
<Sleepwlker> But we do have to answer them every now and then
<Sleepwlker> otherwise we might scare away potential new users
<Sleepwlker> and we don't want to do that, now do we
<DarthFrog> Generally by doing the Google search for them.
<Sleepwlker> Pretty much lol
<Sleepwlker> But we all gotta start somewhere
<Sleepwlker> and sometimes it does help to have a more experienced user translate some of the more advanced instructions for us
<Sleepwlker> I'm pretty new to Linux myself
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, You solved it (Sota!)
<DarthFrog> I'm of two minds about that.  I'll toe the Canonical/Ubuntu party line.  But I'm not sure that anyone who's not willing to do the least amount of work should be running Linux.
<Sleepwlker> Got it abouta  month ago, so I'm not really that pro yet
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, I have has 1 year of GNOME and I want to try KDE for 1 year ish
<DarthFrog> Sleepwlker: Yeah, but you're coming along nicely. :-)
<Sleepwlker> Now that I think about it
<Sleepwlker> My theme is pretty bland
<Sleepwlker> maybe I should get http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Plumbum+%28+QtCurve+%29?content=128020
<Sleepwlker> that looks pretty legit
<DarthFrog> MichealH: KDE will allow you to do much more than GNOME will but you don't have to do anything if the defaults are OK for you.
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, I found an answer
<Sleepwlker> See, google does have the answer to all of life's problems
<MichealH> Even 42! ;)
<DarthFrog> Both GNOME and KDE will run each others apps.
<MichealH> :D Horay!
<DarthFrog> So the choice between GNOME and KDE truly is nothing more than personal choice.  Except that Ubuntu enhancements tend to be GNOME only.  KDE is somewhat of the red-headed stepchild of Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Unfortunately.
<MichealH> The thing driving me away from KDE is its lack of Themeability
<MichealH> I dontlike running something ugly
<MichealH> EVAR!
<DarthFrog> Which doesn't matter to me.  I've been running KDE since v. 1, before GNOME was even a wet dream of Miguel's.
<DarthFrog> MichealH: Lack of themeability?  KDE is themeable up the ying-yang!
<DarthFrog> Configurabilty is very much KDE's strong suit.
<MichealH> DarthFrog, Well Its lack of Installing themes to newbies
<Sleepwlker> What do you want to theme exactly
<Sleepwlker> The colorscheme
<Sleepwlker> cause that is easy to change
<MichealH> If u get what I mean
<DarthFrog> MichealH: Have you explored System Settings?
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, I did that before
<MichealH> DarthFrog, Yes and No
<DarthFrog> MichealH: GNOME is very much like HAL in 2001:  I'm sorry, I can't allow you to do that.
<DarthFrog> KDE is: OK, Boss, what shall we do now?
<MichealH> DarthFrog, I think you are referring to Vista ;)
<DarthFrog> I've never run Vista.
<MichealH> Lol
<MichealH> I have Win 7
<MichealH> on Laptop
<MichealH> Ubuntu on Desktop
<MichealH> Perfect setup :)
<DarthFrog> I have Win7 but don't use it.  I use Kubuntu for almost everything.
<Sleepwlker> I have Kubuntu on my desktop
<Sleepwlker> and I have a Windows XP 60 GB HardDrive in my closet
<Sleepwlker> incase I ever need that shit again
<Sleepwlker> plus my Windows XP startup discs
<MichealH> lol
<MichealH> I think I will love here
<pingveno> I have Kubuntu on my laptop, Arch on my home server, and Windows 7 dual booting with the laptop.
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, You flooder :O OMG! LOL! ROFL! ROFLMAO!
<Sleepwlker> !floodbot
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Sleepwlker> D:
<MichealH> lol
<Aranel> [Newbie Question] My friend needs help about his ATi Mobility Radeon HD 4650 (HP DV6 1144ET) on Kubuntu Lucid. Binary one freezes when watching video, opensource driver works well with videos but worst 3d acceleration. Can any ATi user here help us? :)
<DarthFrog> Sleepwlker: Have you read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<Sleepwlker> I don't play by the rules
<Sleepwlker> But no, I haven't read them
<DarthFrog> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Sleepwlker> Awww
<Sleepwlker> I don't wanna be respectful
<DarthFrog> Aranel: I have an ATI card (5770) and am running the binary drivers.  It works well with video so the issue must be with his card.
<DarthFrog> Sleepwlker: What we want and what we have to do, don't always co-incide.  It's all part of growing up and being British. :-)  Even if you're not British!
<MichealH> See you
<Sleepwlker> D:
<Sleepwlker> I don't wanna be British
<Sleepwlker> Especially if I have to get one of those funny accents
<MichealH> Sleepwlker, Im Brittish
<MichealH> Its 10PM here
<Sleepwlker> See
<MichealH> Its me, A 13 year old signing off for now
<Sleepwlker> I hate saying
<Sleepwlker> "I'm American"
<Sleepwlker> because the United States is not the entirety of America
<MichealH> See you
<Aranel> DarthFrog: hmm any idea how to fix this problem? Its also broken on Ubuntu too.
<DarthFrog> Aranel: Ubuntu & Kubuntu are the same, but for the desktop interface.  The issue will be with his particular card and the driver.
<Sleepwlker> Thats another key weakness to Linux
<Sleepwlker> the lack of good drivers for commercial products
<Sleepwlker> I have a wireless N Adapter made by Engenius
<Sleepwlker> but it is not currently supported by Linux
<DarthFrog> Aranel: Is there anything logged in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Sleepwlker> Only my Wireless G is
<Sleepwlker> D:
<Aranel> DarthFrog: yeah I know that, but asking him to change his card (which is not 10-years old card) just for starting to use GNU/Linux would be unhelpful.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: wait a minute, asking him.
<Sleepwlker> Has he tried rebooting the computer?
<Sleepwlker> It may seem obvious
<Sleepwlker> But many technical problems can be solved by a simple reboot
<Sleepwlker> And often it is the last thing you think of
<DarthFrog> Aranel: He doesn't have to change his card.  Just change his driver. :-)
<Aranel> Sleepwlker: yeah he tried it at least 5 times, with different drivers.
<idzi> siemano!
<idzi> pomoże mi ktoś krok po kroku wyjebac własnościowe stery ati i zainstalować wolne???!!! KUBUNTU
<DarthFrog> Aranel: Which opensource driver has he tried?
<DarthFrog> !pl | idzi
<ubottu> idzi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Sleepwlker> Idzi
<idzi> ???
<Sleepwlker> I don't speak whatever language it is you are speaking
<Aranel> DarthFrog: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Sleepwlker> If you can understand English
<idzi> i can speak english
<Sleepwlker> Most of the people here speak English
<Sleepwlker> Yay
<Sleepwlker> Thats better lol
<Aranel> DarthFrog: he switched to this from the one released on ATi's website
<DarthFrog> Aranel: has he tried the radeonhd driver?
<idzi> i just wat that someone help me remove ati drivers and help install free drivers
<Aranel> DarthFrog: radeonhd? maybe he didnt..
<DarthFrog> !ati | idzi
<ubottu> idzi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarthFrog> idzi: You can also see the link that Aranel posted above.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: isn't it the same as one released on ATi's website?
<idzi> radeon x1200
<Sleepwlker> !floodbot | DarthFrog
<ubottu> DarthFrog: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Sleepwlker> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: here's the log file: http://pastebin.com/BzaBZ8Ab with lots of (WW) s, warnings i guess.
<DarthFrog> Aranel: no.  the fglrx drivers are the ATI proprietary ones.  the radeon and radeonhd drivers are open source.
<DarthFrog> Aranel: What program is he using to watch videos?
<Aranel> DarthFrog: he tried Kaffeine, VLC, SMPlayer and gnome-player on  Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<DarthFrog> Aranel: he's got problems:  (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<DarthFrog> That has to be fixed.  Likely his problems will go away when that does.
<DarthFrog> Aranel: Is he running the fglrx drivers from Kubuntu?  or from ATI?
<Aranel> DarthFrog: :) so there's still hope. Now he's running RadeonDriver. But he was using the ATI ones.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: he tried Kubuntu default driver too, video freezes was same.
<DarthFrog> My advice is to just run the ones provided by Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Did he have  hardware-accelerated 3D with them?
<Aranel> DarthFrog: yes 3D was working good enough
<DarthFrog> Well, the current drivers aren't installed properly.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: so you think that he should install again? but which one?
<Aranel> DarthFrog: radeon,radeonhd or ATi?
<DarthFrog> Which is more important to him:  video or 3D?  Install the one that provides that.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: He watches lots of videos -mostly anime- so  video is important, but surely he's gonna use it for 3D too.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: so I think both. :P
<DarthFrog> Then pick the one that provides both. :-)  If it exists. :-)
<DarthFrog> My guess is that the official Kubuntu ATI fglrx drivers will be his best bet.
<DarthFrog> They work just tickety-boo for me.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: he tried them first, after those video issues I asked him to switch to ATi ones and RadeonDriver.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: anyway thanks for your help :)
<DarthFrog> Aranel: You're welcome.   Though I didn't really help much, sorry.
<Aranel> DarthFrog: Nope you helped us great :)) I think its his fault buying an ATi product, which known as no-go for a Linux computer.
<DarthFrog> Aranel: Right now, I think he's still got some of the old drivers hanging around and interfering.  Which is likely why he has a kernel/driver conflict.
<DarthFrog> Actually, ATI is a very good choice now for Linux.
<Aranel> I think It will be a very good choice in near future, because of its opensource drivers, but it's not good enough for production environments today. at least not this one :)
<DarthFrog> That may be true, he may have a bum card.  But it's not universally true.  I have an ATI 5770 card and it runs great in Linux.
#kubuntu 2011-07-25
<gigenieks> had a major crash!! :o
<gigenieks> reinstalled Kubuntu
<Daskreech> gigenieks: oh no
<Daskreech> what happened?
<gigenieks> I can't really explain, but I have saved screenshots and bug reports in files; something happened when I was using KPackeKit (don't remember)
<gigenieks> what
<gigenieks> it just freeze
<gigenieks> then I could move cursor
<gigenieks> then freeze
<gigenieks> then i could move cursor
<gigenieks> this was going on like 2-3hours
<gigenieks> Kubuntu default brower crashed like 65% times
<gigenieks> freezing system unresponsive for 1-2min
<gigenieks> things like that
<gigenieks> will look deeper of issue later
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Hmm
<Oer> maybe check the cooling fans of cpu & videocard, gigenieks
<Daskreech> at that point I probably would just have killed X
<Daskreech> but I don't know if you can use the force
<Oer> else check your memory with memtest86
<gigenieks> now everything is FINE!
<gigenieks> smooth
<gigenieks> it was not hardware issue
<gigenieks> (P.S. have checked temperature - all good :) )
<Daskreech> gigenieks: How long did the reinstall take?
<gigenieks> as before
<gigenieks> I reinstalled a lil different
<gigenieks> 1) didnt use "try it" but "install" right away.
<gigenieks> 2) didn't check box of "install 3-rd party bla bla" (mp3, flash etc )
<gigenieks> dont use for now Rekonq instead Chromium
<gigenieks> everything seems fine
<Daskreech> gigenieks: Stable or unstable chromium?
<gigenieks> typed in KPackageKit "chromium" installed what it gave
<Daskreech> ha k :)
<gertrudis> hi, where i can get help
<gertrudis> can't remove widgets from my desktophttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y254OF0d06k&feature=youtu.be
<gertrudis> sorry i didn't meant to paste a link
<gertrudis> my keyboard is acting weird
<Enkidu_ak> Have any of you noticed VLC taking up 90%+ cpu time while sitting idle?
<gigenieks> haven't used VLC
<faLUCE> hi. I can't execute a script inside an usb flash drive. I tried to chmod +x myscript, even as root, but it still says: Permission denied
<faLUCE>  I rebooted and I still can't execute scripts inside an usb flash drive. Now, I suspect there are errors on this drive. How can i check?
<DropsOfSerenity> Evening everyone.
<hazamonzo> whats the name of the app that allows me to manage my networkwork conenctions in the taskbar? It used to be there but has now disappeared :s
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> does anybod know, why flashplugin is gone, after updating firefox? i need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin64-installer
<DropsOfSerenity> hey does anyone know if it's possible to write a script that switches phonons audio outputs (I only have 2)
<Peter_Felching> Good morning.
<Peter_Felching> Is there a way to start all aplications fullscreen by default?
<Longbow> ciao
<Longbow> ciao
<noaXess> how can i run a command as a specifix user on system boot?
<noaXess> specific ^
<James147> noaXess: cron with @reboot can do that
<noaXess> James147: so a cronjob for root? and how exactly?
<James147> noaXess: for root: "sudo crontab -e" then add an entry for the script you want to run
<James147> will be something like "@reboot command"
<noaXess> James147: aha.. ok that @reboot part in front of the command.. and for the times.. just *?
<noaXess> or is the line just: @reboot /the/command/to/run/onboot
<James147> noaXess: no times, the @ syntax replaces the times
<noaXess> James147: does @reboot also runs at normal boot?
<James147> noaXess: should run during start up
<noaXess> James147: ok.. thanks ;)..
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Lala_Chersi> hi which audio driver kubuntu uses
<NeaR> c'è qualche ita??
<Peace-> !it | NeaR
<ubottu> NeaR: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Peace-> Lala_Chersi: alsa
<Peace-> with pulse-crap
<Lala_Chersi> well i cant run tvtime with sound also mic on skype not working .... used to work great on gnome cannot figure out what to do
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> put everything to the max
<Lala_Chersi> just did that not working
<Peace-> Lala_Chersi: give me a screenshot of alsamixer -V all
<Lala_Chersi> Peace-: sorry i got disconnected
<Lala_Chersi> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2cwlds8&s=7
<Lala_Chersi> link again
<Lala_Chersi> with clear picture
<Lala_Chersi> anyone else
<Lala_Chersi> knock knock
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<Lala_Chersi> how to check that
<Lala_Chersi> just installed fresh copy of kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, then it's installed by default
<Lala_Chersi> ok
<Lala_Chersi> i changed nothing
<Lala_Chersi> what to do next
<BluesKaj> open a terminal and sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Lala_Chersi> kk
<Lala_Chersi> done
<BluesKaj> reboot
<Lala_Chersi> be right back
<Lala_Chersi> ok i am back .... got a dilouge box asking whether to forget the removed devices completely should i click ok
<Lala_Chersi> still no tv sound
<BluesKaj> no, don' t click remove, choose manage devices ...we ned to know which ones to use by doing the tests
<Lala_Chersi> ok it opened multemedia kde module
<BluesKaj> we're not finished
<Lala_Chersi> i i captain .... what to do next
<BluesKaj> yes now, kmenu>computer>system settings>phonon
<Lala_Chersi> done
<BluesKaj> ok  now highlight the devices in the list , one at a time , run the test button on each to see which ones are working
<Lala_Chersi> kk
<Lala_Chersi> ok two are working in output
<Lala_Chersi> how to test audio capture
<Lala_Chersi> cuz test option is not highlighted
<BluesKaj> ok, then choose those 2 to be at the top of the list , then click on "apply device list to"
<Lala_Chersi> done that
<BluesKaj> did you unmute the capture ctrls in alsamixer
<Lala_Chersi> well all ctrls are umuted in kmix and those which can be changed have been set to max in alsa mixer
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, what dev=#  is shown when you pass the cursor over the capture device in phonon ?
<Guest17043> hi  i got a problem i install kubuntu on my linux partition but now i can't reload my windows 7 and xp how i can install grub ?
<Guest17043> or dual boot
<BluesKaj> Guest17043, run sudo update-grub , then os-prober
<Guest17043> ok
<Lala_Chersi> BluesKaj, there are 5 devices shown three with dev = 0 one with dev = 1 and one with dev= 2
<Guest17043> i got a error BluesKaj
<Guest17043> nvidia raid
<Lala_Chersi> if i uncheck show advanced the 2 are shown both with dev = 0
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, the dev number in your tv tuner capture has to output to the dev number in the souncard ..dunno what tv tuner driver you have so....
<Lala_Chersi> its saa7133(0)
<Lala_Chersi> its saa7133(0) (7134 PCM)
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, ...not familair, sorry
<Lala_Chersi> kk ...thanks for trying ... used to work great in gnome
<BluesKaj> Guest57812, nvidia raid ?
<Guest17043> yeah wanna me to past the error ?
<Guest17043> RROR: nvidia: wrong # of devices in RAID set "nvidia_effijeeb"
<Guest17043> that what i got when i do sudo apt-get update grub
<Guest17043> update-grub *
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, you need to try different combinations ...the tvtuner might work tvtime
<BluesKaj> with
<BluesKaj> Guest17043, you didn't tell me you were running 2 or more HDDs in a raid config ...that's the problem
<Guest17043> i got 2 hdd but not supose to be in raid
<BluesKaj> you should describe your setup before asking
<Guest17043> ok im sorry ... not to good actuly in linux
<Guest17043> BluesKaj: you have a idea how i can get this to work ?
<BluesKaj> Guest17043, depends which drive you installed kubuntu on..I think that's where you installed grub ..right ?
<Guest17043> BluesKaj: yeah i install on my 500 gig hdd i have windows in it to i think its /dev/hd0
<Guest17043> hda *
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi,  which tvtuner application are you using , not the driver the GUI ?
<Lala_Chersi> tvtime
<Lala_Chersi> moreover mic is also not working with skype so probably the input driver is screwed
<Lala_Chersi> never-mind i think i should go back to gnome
<BluesKaj> no Lala_Chersi , the driver is alsa for all audio inputs  ...and skype works on my setup
<Lala_Chersi> ok i will try updating alsa
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, fine, that's your choice ..why didn't you stay with gnome ...may I ask?
<luigi187> listan
<luigi187> listen
<BluesKaj> !list |luigi187
<ubottu> luigi187: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Lala_Chersi> well wanted to check ou kde heard a lot about it
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, what tvtuner do you have ?
<luigi187> films
<Lala_Chersi> msi tv@nywhereplus
<Guest17043> how i can find what is my mdr for grub like hd0 hd1 ect ?
<James147> Guest17043: easiest way is to just reinstall it to the place you want
<luigi187>  [Away]
<Guest17043> James147:  ok and you think i will be able to start my 2 windows again ?
<James147> Don't know... if grub is already working then I doupt it
<Guest17043> James147: well its only start kubuntu and i want to start my windows again
<James147> though that dosnt mean grub wont work with it.. jsut that the auto detect might not be working
<Guest17043> James147:  o when i do sudo install-grub i got nvidia raid error
<James147> Guest17043: yeah... linux dosnt work well with fake raid
<James147> Guest17043: best to use software raid or true hardware raid if you want raid
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi, the tvtuner should work in kde as well as gnome ...I used tvtime with my all-in-wonder ati tv tuner for yrs on kubuntu
<James147> Guest17043: though changing the options might cause your disks to be wiped
<Guest17043> James147: i not have any raid i don't know why i got this error
<luigi187> DarkSin
<James147> Guest17043: are you sure? check your bios setting
<BluesKaj> !it | luigi187
<ubottu> luigi187: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest17043> James147:  ok i will go check that ill brb
<Lala_Chersi> well i am off to track and after i come back i ll try uninstalling and reinstalling all audio drivers
<Lala_Chersi> thank you very much for the help
<BluesKaj> Lala_Chersi,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure ...but use the 10.04 step , the 1104 is broken
<Lala_Chersi> kk
<nick__> James147:  i go in bios and see raid mode was on ide i put it on riad and disable all
<James147> nick__: so it was enabled, you disabled it and you can still boot :S... if so try reinstalling grub
<nick__> James147: ok how i reinstall it ?
<James147> !grub2 | nick__
<ubottu> nick__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nick__> James147:  i still get the nvidia raid error
<Guest27150> James147: back
<Guest27150> James147:  grub still not working properly :(
<James147> Guest27150: well, you could try adding an entry for windows manually... though if you did have raid enabled but you wernt actually using it then I am not sure how things are going to behave :S Generally you should wipe your drives and reinstall when turning raid on/off
<Guest27150> James147: ok ... :( well just b4 install kubuntu 11.04 all work well xp windows 7 and linux
<Guest27150> now only kubunytu start
<Guest27150> James147:  you have a tuto how to reinstall grub ?
<James147> !grub2 | Guest27150
<ubottu> Guest27150: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<luigi187> #23
<_markb1_> The answer to this question is the word 'yes': (Kubuntu Forums) -- this is completely open-ended?  am I out of it?
<_markb1_> (registration)
<BluesKaj> _markb1_, ??
<_markb1_> BluesKaj: can't get through the K.Forums registration
<_markb1_> that's one of their anti-bots questions, the rest are easy
<James147> _markb1_: i think the answer is yes :p
<BluesKaj> hmm, don't think I've even registered there
<_markb1_> stoopid stuff
<_markb1_> James147: thanks
<BluesKaj> heh, seems I am registered in kubuntu forums ...my memory is pita sometimes
<Guest35791> James147:  what is the command for prober-os
<Guest35791> James147:  nvm i got it
<geert__> Has anybody experience with kubuntu 11.04+ ati radeon 3300 HD ? I've default setup (no xorg.conf etc), but I'm missing the 1920*1280 resolution. any hints on where to start?
<geert__> I've tried adding the ati drivers, but that didn't solve it, so I removed them again
<fayaz> is the suid disabled for scripts?
<fayaz> geert__: sudo amdcccle? (ati proprietary config tool)
<geert__> I have that as well, but no listing of the highest resolution (screen/card is capable, as seen in windows)
<naftilos76> hi everyone, how can i show all files in a directory tree in dolphin? It seems that searching with *.* doesn't get any results. Can anyone help?
<fayaz> geert__: it may well be unsupported in linux :(
<naftilos76> anyone?
<geert__> fayaz: I'll just try updating everything to the latest version and reinstall the official drivers for a final testrun. if that doesn't do it, i'll just stick at slightly distorted 1600*1200
<naftilos76> Search in dolphin doesn't show all files if i use '*.*'. Can anything else ve used to show all files in a dir tree?
<vbgunz> does anybody know of a drop in replacement for kwallet?
<naftilos76> vbgunz: Are you experiencing problems with apps trying to get access to kwallet?
<vbgunz> naftilos76: I find myself always going into kwallet and I find it laborious to deal with constantly. I am not trying to find just any password manager but a replacement that knows how to deal with kopete, kmail, konversation, etc
<naftilos76> vbgunz: Unfortunately internet is full with exactly this issue. I am hoping that soon the bugs will be fixed. What else is there to do? I am this close to wiping everything out and going to Gnome 3 even if it's my business workstation. The only reason i am in KDE is because it looked a little more beautifull than Gnome. However, everytime i updated KDE to the latest i found that something was always not behaving the way it should. It may
<naftilos76> take a while vbgunz before KDE is mature enough!
<naftilos76> isn't mature enough!
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I'm trying to get Wake-on-LAN working. I'm 99% there-- On a clean boot, I'm able to wake the system remotely without issue *once*. After that, the system doesn't resume at all (whether via WOL or pressing its power button), but reboots from the BIOS. It won't resume from sleep at all until rebooting from within Linux. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: there is a replacement called secretservice that is being worked upon, it's going to be a standard backend for both gnome and KDE, but i don't know if its even at a usable stage right now
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: secretservice sounds promising but my googlefu is failing. I found secret server and some others but nothing fitting what you describe. does a web page talking about go by another name?
<shadeslayer> lemme have a look, i've only heard it in passing myself because its going to be used in telepathy
<vbgunz> oh maybe not, google automatically corrected secretservice to secret service. looks like different results are popping up
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: I might have found it
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/secret-storage-spec << just in case
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: hmm. seems like it isn't really an app but more like a universal api. hopefully though it provides a springboard for other more competent pms
<vbgunz> sounds like a great idea to be honest
<shadeslayer> yeah, they should have made it a fdo spec long ago
<vbgunz> I just wish I could access kwallet completely over command line or something. I am thankful for it but it pisses me off everytime I have to personally go into it
<shadeslayer> maybe you could do that over dbus, not sure if kwallet gives you that functionality, but still worth a look
<vbgunz> dbus is one of those crazy mysteries I research to use, use it, have no need for it and weeks go by then I need to do the same thing and am stuck again researching... wash, rinse, repeat
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> I am actually looking into it
<Saiyan> Hi guys. Does anyone know of a file shredding program? I want to delete files and make them inaccessible to file recovery programs.
<James147> Saiyan: the shred commend line util can... though you might want to note that you cannot really shred a file on a journaled file system (ie ext3/4) as the file are not overwritten inplace
<Saiyan> got it. Thanks a lot, James.
<James147> Saiyan: best way to shred the file on ext3/4 would be to delete the file... copy the filesystem to a nother drive then shred the first drive and copy the stuff back
<James147> ^^ if you do it often then its best to create a ext2 or vfat drive to store the files on (or even just store them in ram)
<genii-around> I think if you put mount option like data=ordered for ext3 it shreds same as old way
<James147> possibly... not sure on how that works if you have edited the file (could you still recover some of the changes bade before remounting it??)
<soee> guys is it possible to set in dolphin auto psd files preview ?
<geof270> hello, can anyone help with a 'moved' LUKS partion, now unmountable?
<geof270> I had two LUKS partions, /dev/sdb6, and /dev/sdb7. I deleted /dev/sdb6, reformated it to FAT32
<geof270> Then I discoverd that a 8MB unused(leftover)space moved between /dev/sdb6, and /dev/sdb7
<geof270> Now I cannot mount /dev/sdb7 in LUKS
<Saiyan> Thanks James and Geni.
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270:  what is the error message you are getting
<geof270> device not found
<geof270> 'Command failed: Can not access device'
<geof270> I have a 7.9MB 'free' space that was formerly at end of drive, now it is between sdb6 and sbd7
<geof270> .....at least according to GPARTED. Fdisk, shows no partition
<James147> geof270: probably because is not a partition... and I wouldnt worry to much about it... its only 8mb...
<geof270> I understand, but I can't access the LUKS partition, formerly sdb7, which was physically in front of the 'free' space
<alpar1225> easy solution: backup and reformat :)
<geof270> reformat loses LUKS partition data!
<raivo> Hi all!
<gigenieks> need help installing Wine
<James147> geof270: does /dev/sdb7 still exist?
<James147> !wine | gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<geof270> Yes, but not accessible because it's header file must be physically inside the 'free' space, I think.
<gigenieks> "!wine | gigenieks" ??
<James147> gigenieks: see ubottu's message
<gigenieks> I have specific question
<gigenieks> sec will upload image in net
<James147> gigenieks: then ask it ^^
<James147> geof270: dont see how that could happen... if you resized it then the data should be moved
<Daskreech> soee: If you have a filter for it
<geof270> I didn't resize it, I deleted sdb6, the partiton physically(formerly)SDB6preceding the LUKS partion, SDB7
<geof270> Then the 8MB 'free'space took up position in front of SDB7, when it had formerly been at end of drive
<James147> geof270: :S sorry, dont know enough about how luks works to help much further then :(
<geof270> OK, but Thanks, and Good Luck, Good Health
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: that 8 mb of free space cannot be used as far as i know
<Daskreech> geof270: Fedora has a Wiki page on how to get back luks partitions.
<geof270> Thanks everyone
<Daskreech> geof270: the 8MB is a old limitation
<geof270> Daskreech, not what I'm asking.
<geof270> Looking to find way e back to end of driveto move former free spac
<geof270> Looking to find way to move former free space back to end of drive
<bobweaver> hi there I  kubuntu 11.04 and made a remastersys backup of the whole system now when I boot it at my friends house it works great but I go to install and it installes but wont change the uname or password  how do I fix this ?????? THANKS
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: can you wait while i check
<geof270> OK, will wait
<TNZ> hi all
<TNZ> I've a problem of sound shift with VLC 1.1.0 under KDE 4.6.5
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: have you tried the option 'move' in partition manager
<TNZ> I don(t think it's a VLC problem because when I use it in server mode, no shift ... I wonder about pulseaudio
<TNZ> the sound shift is something like 1 seconde each minute
<geof270> Yes, unable to move it under GPARTED, resize it yes, but not to 0mb
<TNZ> anyone with a similar issue ?
<Daskreech> bobweaver: a backup ?
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: is it happening for every type of file?
<bobweaver> Daskreech: yes of my hole system
<Daskreech> bobweaver: what were you trying to do?
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: yes even with Freebox TV
<bobweaver> Daskreech: make live dvd/usb that I can take with me and install where ever
<Daskreech> Ah hmm
<bobweaver> Daskreech: that is what remastersys is made for -----> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270:  you tried to resize and the partition right?
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: is it happening when playing all types of media files in vlc?
<Daskreech> how are you changing your name?
<geof270> resize yes, partition no, I don't want to loose data on SDB7
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: yes and I've the same issue with broadcast TV ... in fact when I use VLC in reader mode
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: then what did you tried moving?
<gigenieks> http://gigenieks.pixa.us/images/19387727/z/terminal3
<gigenieks> do you see picture?
<geof270> Tried to move the 8mb 'free' space back to physical end of drive
<genii-around> gigenieks: hit TAB key to get to the OK then hit Enter
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: try to play a video file using mplayer in cli mode and see if you are dropping frames a lot
<gigenieks> genii-around: about what are you talking??!
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: also try increasing the vlc process priority
<Daskreech> gigenieks: I can see it
<Daskreech> what's the problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: how can you move a free space?
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: good idea ... I try it now
<genii-around> gigenieks: Your picture shows the end user license agreement for Truetype fonts.
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270:  you can only the partition
<geof270> That's what I'd like to know. How did the 'free' space move from end of drive, to in front of a LUKS partition
<gigenieks> yes I understand that
<gigenieks> but
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: its simple, the partition manager might have shifted the partiton
<gigenieks> what do i need to do now?
<gigenieks> I typed sudo apt-get install wine
<gigenieks> then i go that what u see in picture
<genii-around> gigenieks: To accept the license, you use the Tab key , it will move the focus in the window tot he OK which should turn red. Then when it is red at the OK then you hit the Enter key to accept the license
<geof270> OK, how can I move it back to end, put SDB7(LUKS)in front of it?
<gigenieks> cant press "ok"
<gigenieks> will try
<gigenieks> sec
 * genii-around makes more coffee, pops a headache capsule
<gigenieks> genii-around: Thank you! Tried just "enter"; first I thought its nothing just close, but I didn't
<gigenieks> it says "All done, no errors"
<gigenieks> :)
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: I tried all priority and nothing changed. Now I gonna try it on pulseaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: right click the partition umount it, again right click and then click resize/move , now try to move the partition into the place where you want it to be
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: have you checked if there is any hard framedrop
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, 57 images for 2 minutes
<geof270> Tried that, it only gives options of either 8mb after SDB6, or 8mb before SDB7
<gomiboy> geof270: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb?
<phoenix_firebrd> geof270: can post the snapshot of the order of your partitions as seen in the partition manager
<geof270> Hold on a sec, trying something else. Thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: do you have xbmc player?
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: no, but I'm trying severals video output modules (the best result is X11 for the moment) ... still trying
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: try to play the file with xbmc. its an excellent one
<gomiboy> TNZ: also try mplayer -nosound if you think it's a sound problem
<krise> how to fix subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: in fact totem and dragon player work well without sound shift ... it's just VLC
<geof270> Phonenix_firebird, gomiboy, Thanks for your help. I'm going to try a windows based fdisk, or partiton manager, to try and fix. I've got to reboot into winXP
 * gomiboy thinks a windows partition manager will only make things worse....
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: you are using a outdated version of vlc, why dont you update it?
<krise> can anybody help me with this problem
<krise> i can not install or update anything
<krise> im getting error -subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<krise> omg noone helps me
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: hi
<krise> im alone with my problem
<krise> hello
<krise> good u wake up :)
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: when are you getting this error
<krise> always when im trying to install or update software
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: do you try to install from kpackagekit?
<Daskreech> krise: How are you trying to update?
<krise> yes
<krise> thats the program im useing
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: have you added any 3rd aprty repos?
<krise> problems started last week
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: have you added any 3rd party repos?
<krise> i dont know , im newbe
<krise> i dont think so
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: it's the 1.1.10
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: did you tried to install any software outside kpackagekit
<krise> i just tid new install from cd and im always useing this program
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: I wonder about the alpha version (1.2.0)
<Daskreech> krise: can you close kpackagekit and open konsole?
<krise> nope
<krise> i dont remember
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: but you said your were using 1.1.0?
<krise> one moment
<krise> console is terminal yes?
<krise> its open
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: yes, but I missed a character  :D
<krise> its still open
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: does this happen when you play a HD movie or it happens for even a normal resolution movie?
<krise> no problem, i can wait
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: one min
<krise> if i get this problem fixed
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: for SD movie, it happens ... I try with a HD now :)phoenix_firebrd
<krise> no problem
<lcb> krise: type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install
<lcb> krise: by the way, it's better to tell the package your are handeling wjen getting that error in order to fixe it
<lcb> fix it either
<Daskreech> krise: Ok type sudo apt-get update
<Daskreech> oh :)
<krise> i did
<krise> but
<lcb> ;) just a general fix...
<krise> when i insert my password it says-
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: with HD movie, still the same
<phoenix_firebrd> TNZ: is the option "enable time-stretching audio" enbled in vlc?
<krise> E: Type xxxxxx is not known on line 1 in source list/etc/apt/sources.list.d/r ia-repository.list
<TNZ> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<krise> hm
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: can you paste the sources.list file in the location /etc/apt. use paste.kde.org
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Wrong file
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: please corrct me
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Daskreech> It's a third party file
<Daskreech> krise: Does it have that space in the name ? --> r ia-repository.list ?
<krise> one moment
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: can he try rebuilding the sources list
<krise> its done
<Daskreech> krise: we need the pastebin URL  :)
<krise> heheh
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: He could just move that file but I want to know what is in the file first
<krise> http://paste.kde.org/101395/
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: ok
<Daskreech> assuming that krise is a he
<krise> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech:  :) thats right
<krise> im he
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: the list seems to be good
<Daskreech> ok :) didn't want to put forth somethign that wasn't so
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: that's not the one causing the problem
<Daskreech> krise: do you have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory?
<krise> hold on
<krise> yes i have
<Daskreech> krise: Ok what are the files in there?
<Daskreech> esp the one ending repository.list
<Daskreech> It's the only one I really care about right now :)
<krise> clipgrab,jonoomph,ria-repository
<krise> does r not full names
<Daskreech> ok pastebin the ria-repository.list file
<krise> ok
<Daskreech> thanks
<krise> only my password is written there
<krise> tissid
<krise> that mean boobs in estonian
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: is that your password?
<krise> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: you shouldnt be revealing your password
<krise> hope u not gonna do anything
<krise> or anybody else
<lcb> geeez.... krise, write this steps down in a piece of paper: reboot | when the computer is booting and right after the computer BIOS messages are displayed press SHIFT | then select the first kernel option that says (RECOVERY MODE) | you'll get a dialog: select everything, one at a time, except FAILSAFE X. Leave the option GRUB to the end. then reboot and try againg dealing with updating, installing etc, to see if is solved.
<krise> hold on one houer
<lcb> aftewards we'll change your pass
<phoenix_firebrd> he he
<lcb> :)
<Daskreech> krise: there are about 300 people in here I can't vouch for all of them. This channel is logged and posted in a public webspace I can't vouch for all the web spiders that climb through IRC logs either
<Daskreech> krise: There is only one word in the file?
<krise> yes only one
<lcb> it's ok, all his ports are open. people get bored when the systems are wide open :) j/k
<krise> im on mission now
<lcb> :)
<Daskreech> delete the file
<lcb> his source.list seems ok
<Daskreech> Yes but that sources.list.d isn't
<lcb> another thing probably is cleaning caches
<Daskreech> nope. Problem is that file
<lcb> that error usually is specific to A package. if he's getting the error on several, that's a mess and a lot of work
<Daskreech>  needs to be deleted
<phoenix_firebrd> lcd he is getting it even when he is checking for an update
<phoenix_firebrd> lcb: he is getting it even when he is checking for an update
<lcb> yeah, i saw it
<lcb> the error usually means something went wrong when trying to uninstall a package
<phoenix_firebrd> lcb: will dpkg -reconfigure -a will help?
<lcb> probably too. i'm checking for sollutions and as i suspected; a lot of work.
<lcb> http://goo.gl/KAFlF - one
<lcb> http://goo.gl/FtaEr - this one seems easyer, but again, it's necessary to check the app that did that
<phoenix_firebrd> lcb: in this case aptitude will be very helpful
<lcb> indeed
<lcb> but out of order :)
<lcb> apptitude is not recommended anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> lcb: i wont recommend muon either
<lcb> have to go afk. phoenix_firebrd change his pass pls :)
<phoenix_firebrd> lcb: sure :)
<lcb> bbl. thanks bro
<gigenieks> hi again :)
<phoenix_firebrd> lcb: yw
<gigenieks> need help for this:
<gigenieks> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<gigenieks> im lost at step 2
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: what is the kernel version in kubuntu 11.10 daily build
<gigenieks> need simpler step instructions :/
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: use winetricks
<gigenieks> why?
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: to install internet explorer
<gigenieks> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<gigenieks> im not installing IE yet
<gigenieks> first will try this:
<gigenieks> IEs 4 Linux
<gigenieks> when i click specific instrucitons
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: what is your kubuntu version
<gigenieks> it is this -->
<gigenieks> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<gigenieks> 11.04 64bit
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: you are adding wrong repos
<gigenieks> nice...
<gigenieks> "good" instructions then :P
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: what do you want to achieve
<gigenieks> father uses specific aplication that ONLY worked in IE
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: first install wine, then install ie
<gigenieks> when we had just windows
<gigenieks> yeah, but I could try thishttp://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: no
<gigenieks> "IEs4Linux is the simpler way to have Microsoft Internet Explorer running on Linux (or any OS running Wine like Mac OS X and other BSDs).
<gigenieks> No clicks needed. No boring setup processes. No Wine complications. Just one easy script and you'll get many IE versions to test your Sites. And it's free and open source."
<gigenieks> its simpler
<gigenieks> (at least it says that)
<gigenieks> and its free
<gigenieks> and open source
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: you want my help?
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: haven't you tried ?
<Daskreech> Not the dailly
<gigenieks> I want first to try this (IEs 4 Linux) then IE8
<gigenieks> my reason -->
<gigenieks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6860381&postcount=4
<Daskreech> hi KRF
<krise> ok im in trouble
<Daskreech> gigenieks: I'm guessing you copied and pasted
<gigenieks> so no one knows how to do this? (seems like easy thing, just no experience and knowledge about that stuff :( )
<krise> i cant get into recovery mode
<gigenieks> copied what?
<krise> no mather when i press shift button
<Daskreech> krise: ok we can do that later. Delete that repository.list file
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: you are doing it in hard way
<Daskreech> gigenieks: the lines from that page
<krise> on my desktop computer the window with recovery mode option shows on startup
<krise> on my laptop i can not getin to it
<krise> ok
<Daskreech> it's gone?
<gigenieks> Daskreech: I just opened terminal
<gigenieks> copied
<gigenieks> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigenieks> and get this error -->
<Daskreech> gigenieks: that's not going to work
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: what are you going to suggest?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: you have a good tolerance level :)
<gigenieks> yeah i figured that out
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Computers are hard esp when you are indoctrinated in a certain way of thinking
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: suggest about what?
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: gigenieks' IE attempt
<Daskreech> krise: It's gone?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: he he
<krise> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i will do what he says
<krise> cant delete it
<Daskreech> krise: you need to be root
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i mean to say i wont do
<Daskreech> krise: do you know how to delete things from the konsole?
<krise> i highlight the file but the move to trash button is not shown
<krise> no i dont
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: I think you made that clear. I was asking how you intended to fix it
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: do you want a solution?
<Daskreech> krise: press F4
<gigenieks> if it is too hard to explain it, i will myselft google and if nothing useful cames up, then only try ie4 with wine
<Daskreech> you will see a terminal at the bottom of Dolphin
<gigenieks> *ie8
<krise> i did
<Daskreech> in there type sudo rm ria-repository.list
<krise> black area game up
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: solution as follows
<Daskreech> krise: or you can type sudo rm ria Then press Tab
<gigenieks> Daskreech: those instructions in that link are completey wrong?
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks:  add this to the other softwares list in kpackagekit "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa:"
<Daskreech>  it will auto complete the file name for you
<gigenieks> outdated?
<Daskreech> gigenieks: No they are jsut old
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: after updating the list, install wine
<gigenieks> phoenix_finebrd: I already installed wine
<gigenieks> I was googling on ie8
<gigenieks> and found that IE4 thing
<gigenieks> :)
<gigenieks> want to know everything that I need
<gigenieks> in order to
<Daskreech> ie4 is kinda horrible
<Daskreech> but ok
<gigenieks> avodi problems first
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: from terminal type winetricks , using winetricks install internet explorer, thats it
<krise> ok i did
<krise> this file name is there now
<krise> in terminal
<gigenieks> Daskreech: it says "We currently support IE6, IE5.5 and IE5. There is also beta support for IE7, IE8 and IE9."
<gigenieks> so i understand
<gigenieks> that is NOT ie4 ..
<Daskreech> krise: and you pressed enter?
<Daskreech> IE4 is probably as old as you
<krise> yes its gone
<gigenieks> OK I will google some things then come later (if needed)
<gigenieks> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: we can help you if you refuse to accept the help and this not a place to get lessons
<gigenieks> maybe after all that ie 4 linux is old project
<gigenieks> etc
<phoenix_firebrd> gigenieks: we cant help you if you refuse to accept the help and this not a place to get lessons
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Where is the place for lessons?
<Daskreech> krise: type in sudo apt-get update
<redeyyez> is there a k/b shortcut (default) to lock the current session>
<Daskreech> krise: Let me know if there is any errors
<Daskreech> gigenieks: You specifically want IE4?
<gigenieks> will come back
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: the kubuntu/ubuntu class rooms and documentation webpages
<Daskreech> redeyyez: yes
<redeyyez> Daskreech: so ? what is it =)
<krise> no errors, its running
<krise> and done
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: problem solved?
<krise> i will try
<gigenieks> Daskreech: As I understand it it is not ie4 - it's just called that way
<Daskreech> redeyyez: I don't know Press alt+F2 and type global
<gigenieks> anyway will be back
<gigenieks> later
<Daskreech> then search for lock
<Daskreech> krise: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daskreech> later gigenieks
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech:
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: at least IE can't mess up his system :)
<krise> Thanks Daskreech
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: ha ha ha
<krise> its working now
<redeyyez> Daskreech: thank you
<krise> u r the man
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: enjoy
<krise> lets take next problem :)-how can i get my right klick button to work
<phoenix_firebrd> key thats nice, klick sounds grwat
<phoenix_firebrd> key thats nice, klick sounds great
<krise> is it possible on my laptop?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: its good to here
<phoenix_firebrd> got to go now , bye all
<krise> c ya
<phoenix_firebrd> krise: bye
<krise> so is it possible to ger right klick button to work on laptop?
<Daskreech> krise: yes
<krise> how difficult it is?
<gigenieks> Daskreech: what i need to type in terminal to get screenshot after x seconds?
<gigenieks> nvm
<Daskreech> krise: you have two buttons on the laptop?
<Daskreech> gigenieks: printscreen ?
<Daskreech> krise: Sorry I had a lightning strike did I miss anything?
<lcb> sleep 3; import -window root screenshot.png (3 secs delay, entire screen)
<lcb> that's for ImageMagick btw. there are other options
<aguitel> how install kde in netbook to look like kubuntu?
<Daskreech> aguitel: just install Kubuntu
<aguitel> how install kubuntu (not kubuntu netbook) in my netbook ?
<Daskreech> aguitel: it's the same distro just install Kubuntu
<aguitel> Daskreech, i did but look like kubuntu netbook
<Daskreech> aguitel: click on the toolbox button in the top corner and choose configure page
<Daskreech> Change from newspaper layout to desktop
<aguitel> Daskreech, only this?
<Daskreech> aguitel: that's it
<aguitel> Daskreech, ok i will try
<aguitel> Daskreech, what corner ?
<Daskreech> the button in the top right corner usually
<Maui> hi all, can you suggest me a dlna client for kubuntu 11.04? thx
<Daskreech> Maui: for what media?
<Maui> Daskreech: for a samsung ace smartphone
<Daskreech> ..
<Daskreech> That's a device. Not media
<Maui> ops! sorry! u are right
<Maui> uhm... music, video, picture... almost everything
<Maui> i'd like to share media (in general) between phone and pc
<Daskreech> well amarok does music I know
<gomiboy> Maui: why don't you just copy the files from the phone? with bluetooth maybe?
<Maui> really? and how? i didn't find an option or something like that
<Maui> gomiboy: because i would try to stream video or music
<Daskreech> Maui: icecast?
<Maui> Daskreech: thx, i'm trying...
#kubuntu 2011-07-26
<Kaleidoscope> I need help partitioning :)
<negaduck> Is there a way to logout of a KIO?
<chaitu> Greetings All. Am trying to change my desktop theme and when I choose a new theme, I dont get a option to apply it. Can someone help me please?
<negaduck> chaitu: Sorry how are you changing the theme?
<chaitu> system settings
<chaitu> system settings -> advanced tab ->desktop theme details
<negaduck> Right ok what did you change?
<negaduck> chaitu: Just clicked on one of the options at the top or you went into more detail ?
<chaitu> once i click on desktop theme details, it gives me new window which shows the current theme
<chaitu> then I click on drop down box and try changing it
<chaitu> it doesnt change anything
<negaduck> chaitu: Ah what version of KDE are you using?
<chaitu> one sec nega
<chaitu> negaduck, *
<chaitu> 4.3.5
<negaduck> oh
<negaduck> oh my :)
<chaitu> lol i know..pretty old
<negaduck> Ok I'm using KDE 4.7 so I wouldn't be able to confirm or deny that
<negaduck> are you on LTS?
<chaitu> umnn sorry..whats lts?
<chaitu> let me look up
<chaitu> I know these silly questions might be irritating
<chaitu> oh long term support?
<chaitu> kde.org does not show any
<chaitu> ah wb lol..thought you were around
<chaitu> I don't see anything for 4.3.5 lts on kde.org..
<negaduck> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<negaduck> DNS died
<chaitu> yeah..I dont think its supported.
<chaitu> will download latest version of this distro and install it I guess
<chaitu> negaduck: one more question please. what do you do for your fonts on linux? I mean, browsing is not the same as on windows...is there any distro which has nice fonts in linux too? does kubuntu have any fix?
<negaduck> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<negaduck> chaitu: Might help if you have a /home partition for the jump
<chaitu> wow looks like you guys have seen lot of newbies. nice thanks a ton
<chaitu> I have home../home
<negaduck> chaitu: is it on it's own partition?
<chaitu> negaduck: once you implement whats written in that file, will fonts on browsers and websites look like windows?
<chaitu> yes negaduck
<chaitu> 17 gb of home
<negaduck> chaitu: Wonderful :)
<negaduck>  not so much a newbie :)
<chaitu> lol I played with this for sometime..like installing awn and those desktop effects apps..other than that..not much
<negaduck> Neat how have you liked the playground so far?
<chaitu> I like it...its just that my browsing experience is not up to the mark..like how it looks on linux..
<negaduck> chaitu: try chromium when you upgrade. It pulls in it's own fonts and so on
<negaduck> but people like tweaking their own fonts alot
<chaitu> after trying all that apps about desktop effects, I dont think I want them once I download the latest version of kbuntu..am good with default
<chaitu> i see
<chaitu> negaduck: if i can ask you one more question, I was suggested that we dont need /home partition and one large / will do just fine. is that true? I mean..every linux book has /home while installing that I read
<rww> chaitu: I don't have a separate /home and have never regretted this, so...
<chaitu> I see..but wouldnt your / folder has somany folders and confuse you with folders you create? like /pics, /music and so on?
<chaitu> have* heh
<negaduck> chaitu: You don't need it but I don't see a downside to having one
<negaduck> chaitu: If you have a single / partition you will still have a /home directory
<rww> chaitu: It looks the same either way. The difference with a separate /home is that /home goes to a different partition underneath. Pictures still go in /home/username/Pictures if there isn't a separate /home partition...
<negaduck> it looks the same. Just if you format you lose all the data in your /home as well
<rww> I think negaduck explained that better ;)
<chaitu> ooh..I get it. cool
<chaitu> and 10 gb for / is good enough, right?
<negaduck> Should be
<negaduck> I've never had mine that large and I've never run out of space
<negaduck> and I install a ridiculous amount of rubbish
<chaitu> I have mine as 5 now but it says no space to upgrade to the latest version
<chaitu> 78% used..am not sure if all those desktop effect progs I installed did not take much space..
<chaitu> aight guys. I will download and install the latest version and come back.
<chaitu> Thanks a bunch for your help. You guys really help newbies like me try things out.
<chaitu> cheers
<negaduck> Cheers!
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<negaduck> Hi
<preecher> hi
<Linkmaster> Hey
<what_if> just did some updates... system is running slooowww... like something is hogging the cpu... but nothing is. any ideas?
<negaduck> what_if: hoggin the RAM?
<what_if> negaduck: 476mb used, 4gb installed 0mb swap usage
<negaduck> what_if: turn off desktop effects?
<what_if> found the issue... the keyboard disconnected (hub disconnect) about 12 times very rapidly then goat a new address on every reconnection. Xorg no likey. off to restart X brb
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone know why KPackageKit is DLing at 10 KBPS?
<LINKSWORD2> Kaleidoscope: KPackageKit is most often used for system updates...
<LINKSWORD2> Although, it does also manage extra packages, when you request them to be downloaded.
<ubuntu____> hello
<ubuntu____> can anyone help me??
<ubuntu____> grub does not detect my kubuntu partition..
<ubuntu____> i now using live cd
<LINKSWORD2> Are you using GRUB, or the newer GRUB2?
<LINKSWORD2> Also, is your live cd Kubuntu, and if so, please check the version.
<ubuntu____> i dont know.. how to know it?
<ubuntu____> kubuntu 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not very familiar with any of the GRUB partition selectors.
<ubuntu____> my grub version is: (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<LINKSWORD2> I can do a fair bit in Kubuntu, but with GRUB, I'd be better off not guessing...
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry, I have to leave.
<ubuntu____> does anyone else can help me?
<Kaleidoscope> Both KPackageKit and Apt-get are going extremely slow
<ussher__> im getting system freeze when i move the mouse quickly between screens.  I suspect its something to do with the nvidia drivers, how would i locate the exact source?  is there any system logs anywhere that would show the freeze?
<ussher__> on kubuntu 10.04
<noaXess> where to setup/enable the mouse paste command with both mouse buttons? single click to copy, combined left/right click to paste?
<iDanielSan> Hi, can someone help me configure Facebook chat on Kopete?
<RbY90> I want to time the events that take place during kde launch sequence, starting from kdeinit application to konquerer (any program), is there any easy way to achieve it ????
<iDanielSan> I want to add my Facebook Chat to Kopete. Already tried wit jabber acces -> not working at all
<iDanielSan> any ideas?
<iDanielSan> @RbY90 How about a shell script?
<RbY90> iDanielSan : wouldnt I have to modify each any everyscript to find the difference of time spent ???
<S4L> Question: Using Natty, how can I clear the DNS cache? Google just gives me old answers from 3 years ago
<pancram> hola a todos !!!
<gigenieks> hi guys
<gigenieks> if I want to install Windows AFTER Kubuntu
<gigenieks> and i know that Kubuntu is on
<gigenieks> sdc5
<gigenieks> then --->
<gigenieks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gigenieks> 5. step:
<gigenieks> "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX"
<gigenieks> i should put sda OR sdc??
<gigenieks> ...
<yofel> gigenieks: usually you put grub into the MBR of the device that's used as boot disk in BIOS
<yofel> usually sda
<yofel> or put it on sdc and mark that as boot disk in BIOS
<yofel> I personally am happier with grub and the windows boot manager being on 2 different disks
<yofel> less error-prone
<gigenieks> Im confused..
<gigenieks> ok, so -
<gigenieks> I found Kubuntu partion
<gigenieks> by
<gigenieks> sudo fdisk -l
<gigenieks> then I mount it by:
<jussi> !enter | gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gigenieks> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<gigenieks> sdXY would be sdc5
<gigenieks> for me now
<gigenieks> and last I do
<gigenieks> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<gigenieks> sdX = whatever I choose
<gigenieks> ?
<yofel> well, you can use /dev/sdc - but then make sure you use  that disk as first boot disk in your BIOS boot order
<gigenieks> I dont get it I have both Kubuntu and Windows on 1 hdd
<gigenieks> so i need to set that hdd
<gigenieks> in bios first
<gigenieks> anyway!
<gigenieks> right?
<Shirakawasuna> gigenieks: you'll find out soon enough with guess and check which one is right :).  You can edit grub dynamically by hitting 'e' when grub loads, if you fail and need to change sda to sdc
<Shirakawasuna> gigenieks: the basic idea is that you install windows, then boot to a linux live CD, then chroot and grub install.  Follow a good guide for doing the chroot and grub install.  Gentoo and archlinux have excellent docs on this, though they may not apply to grub2.
<gigenieks> I read this:
<gigenieks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gigenieks> under
<gigenieks> Copy LiveCD Files
<gigenieks> is instructions
<FloodBotK2> gigenieks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigenieks> I just dont get that last line
<gigenieks> I have 3 HDD
<gigenieks> sda, sdb sdc (sdc has Windows (who doesnt work now) and Kubuntu)
<gigenieks> in bios 1st hdd is sdc
<gigenieks> here is my setup:
<gigenieks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652319/
<tortue> bonjour
<briandw1969> hello
<briandw1969> anyone here?
<lolcat> I am here
<briandw1969> im having probs with Java
<[dlp]> Can KDE handle multiple logins as the same user?
<lolcat> Anyways, I am scrolling 35ish active channels so I migth not see what you write
<[dlp]> e.g. via XDMCP, VNC, etc.
<lolcat> [dlp]: Can moose shit in the forrest?
<lolcat> briandw1969: Marvelous. Try to ask a quesition maybe?
<[dlp]> Or will it cause issues?
<bazhang> lolcat, watch the language
<briandw1969> my browsers are not showing Java enabled
<[dlp]> There were a few problems doing this under KDE 3.
 * yofel can confirm that loggin in with 2 users from kdm at the same time will work, but has no idea about XDMCP or VNC
<lolcat> [dlp]: sorry, can moose defececate in the forrest?
<[dlp]> lol
<lolcat> bazhang: Writing the correct terms are complicated
<yofel> !java | briandw1969
<ubottu> briandw1969: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<[dlp]> "Single instance" programs don't like it, obviously.
<lolcat> [dlp]: chroot it!
<[dlp]> Could do that.
<lolcat> I learn chroot yesterday
<lolcat> now I have chrooted fifteen terminals
<[dlp]> That would split up configurations tho. I might as well just log in as a different user.
<lolcat> 3 of wich with x
<[dlp]> XDMCP would be KDM bas3ed.
<[dlp]> It's actually VNC I'm interested in.
<altin> hello there, I wanted to ask: do you suggest that I install a 64bit kubuntu on my pc ? I mean is it stable enough..
<altin> and whats the compatibility of its programs
<altin> are there Nvidia drivers and other stuff for 64bit ?
<yofel> there are, I'm running 64bit here and it works perfectly fine for me
<altin> yofel: any problems of any kind with any software ?
<yofel> You might see issues with flash, as that's the 32bit plugin wrapped in nspluginwrapper to run on 64bit. But usually even that works fine
<altin> aha, but mostly Im afraid I dont have drivers for Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT ?
<altin> how can i look for that ?
<altin> yofel:
<briandw1969> still cant get Java
<yofel> The drivers in the repository will work for that card
<yofel> briandw1969: what did you try to install? IIRC you could try to install kubuntu-restricted-extras, not sure
<briandw1969> i tried the command lines from  http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc
<briandw1969> but none of the commands did anything
<yofel> briandw1969: hm, if you don't need sun, you can try to install icedtea-plugin, which should give you the java web plugin
<briandw1969> in package installer?
<yofel> yes
<briandw1969> installed icedtea but still no java on my browsers
<yofel> briandw1969: which browser?
<briandw1969> rekonq,ff so far
<yofel> hm, if you open konsole and run 'ls -lha /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so' (without the quotes) what do you get?
<briandw1969> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 57 2011-07-26 07:37 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<yofel> did you restart your browser?
<briandw1969> ahhhhhhhhhh
<briandw1969> there it is
<yofel> ^^
<briandw1969> thanx
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<^zenhobb-it> hi
<^zenhobb-it> Can you help me unistalling kubuntu 8.04 please?
<fede93g_> Ciao!
<tsimpson> ^zenhobb-it: you just install something else over it
<fede93g_> I need help: How can I install SecondLife? I have downloaded the tar.bz2 from the official site, then i exctracted it, then I ran the install.sh file... But I cannot find the program in the "Start" menu...
<fede93g_> I found it, but it does not work
<fede93g_> ?
<fede93g_> Parlate italiano?
<^zenhobb-it> How can I disable kubuntu to be set as default Os at the boot, and restoring ubuntu instead?
<^zenhobb-it> io sì
<fede93g_> Ma il canale è inglese?
<BluesKaj> !it |fede93g_
<ubottu> fede93g_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fede93g_> To set the default OS I used startupmanager
<BluesKaj> zegenie, if they are on separate partitions then you have to edit default grub , if not , choose ubuntu/gnome in the menu at login
<^zenhobb-it> How can I disable kubuntu as default Os at the boot, and restore ubuntu instead?
<ubuntu4shane> ok, this is very frustrating, I rebooted, after 5 or 6 or 7 days running, and my keyboard isn't loaded?? or something, I can't type, and mouse isn't activated either.  IT isn't hardware because keyboard works in grub menu, I tried booting older kernel, recovery nothing works
<ubuntu4shane> I can't ctrl-alt-f2,3,4 or nothing, because keyboard seems to have no power
<ubuntu4shane> I have no alternate OS installed, oddly enough, or at least not in my grup  config, how can I edit the grub boot loader to only load to init3?
<yofel> ubuntu4shane: not really, as RL3 does nothing special, but recovery mode might work
<yofel> though I'm not sure how that would happen, except a oneiric bug that was already fixed
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: recovery didn't work for me
<ubuntu4shane> if I could get to a cli I could at least troubleshoot, recover, but without that, I'm sunk
<yofel> not sure then, maybe try to kill X with alt+printscr+k and try to switch to tty then
<ubuntu4shane> make matters worse, I don't think I have an Ubuntu disk laying around, not recent one anyway
<yofel> or use init=/bin/bash on the kernel command line skipping the whole system iniit
<ubuntu4shane> ooh, that sounds like a better solution, let me try the first, one second, computer is in the other room
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: alt-printscr+k did the trick, blinked the screen; keyboard, and mouse are working, odd
 * yofel blames X then
<yofel> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<shane2peru1> yofel: over here. :)  want me to pastebin that?
<yofel> sure, I can take a look
<shane2peru1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652447/
<shane2peru1> I'm up-to-date, I updated this AM and there were two small updates, but nothing great
<shane2peru1> [    24.295] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
<shane2peru1> that seems odd
<shane2peru1> oh, I misread that as refuse, no reuse
<yofel> hm
<yofel> [    84.600] (EE) HID 0566:3107: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<yofel> is the only error I see
<shane2peru1> let me reboot and see if it does it again, brb
<shane2peru1> yofel, same problem
<shane2peru1> except pressing ctrl-pnt-screen-k was slow to work this time, I pressed it a few times before it worked, was it ctrl? or alt?
<yofel> any useless settings in xorg.conf?
<yofel> alt
<shane2peru1> yofel: problem
<shane2peru1> probly
<shane2peru1> probably
<shane2peru1> I will get it right
<FloodBotK2> shane2peru1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2peru1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652459/
<shane2peru1> that is my xorg
<shane2peru1> yofel: I have hated xorg.conf since the begining of time, it is always a hassel for me.  I think I let nvidia set that up
<yofel> shane2peru1: try mine http://paste.kde.org/101677/ (remove that brightness option)
<shane2peru1> yofel: with that I lose my dual screen setup? correct?
<yofel> probably, *that* I now 0 about
<yofel> so save yours first
<shane2peru1> brb
<shane2peru1> ok, could be a bad combination of bad recharable batteries in my wireless logitech trackball???
<shane2peru1> now it works
<shane2peru1> there is definitely something very strange going on
<shane2peru1> that xorg.conf didn't help
<shane2peru1> and I figured out that, I have to wait about 30 seconds before pressing alt-pntscreen-k works
<shane2peru1> like it is lagging in loading?
<shane2peru1> yofel: ^^^   any other ideas??
<yofel> I've seen lags from X before, no idea
<shane2peru1> how do I reset X without rebooting?  sudo service kdm restart?
<shane2peru1> would that reload xorg.conf
<yofel> S3Indiana: restarting kdm should be fine
<yofel> er, shane2peru1 ^^
<shane2peru1> reloading X was instant login, and got my dual screen back. :)  perhaps X isn't loading as fast as kubuntu is??
<shane2peru1> got it. :)
<shane2peru1> guess I just won't reboot for another 7-10 days. :)
<shane2peru1> yofel: thanks for the help, greatly appreciated!!!
<yofel> sure, you're welcome
<Guest96156> hi
<Guest96156> can somebody help me with a nvidia related problem?
<Guest96156> i unistalled nvidia current and lost libgl.so and mplayer wont work
<Guest96156> how can i get back libgl.so
<Guest96156> anybody?
<yellowgto> Hey guys
<yellowgto> Having troub;e
<yellowgto> :-(
<yellowgto> I have no sound in KDE when switching from gnome
<yellowgto> Hey guys
<krise> hi me again
<krise> can anybody help me to get right klick working on my laptop HP probook 4520s
<krise> i bet here is some good people
<krise> im bit slow do
<krise>  can anybody help me to get right klick working on my laptop HP probook 4520s
<jan_> hi
<jan_> whats up?
<Linkmaster> jan_: if you have a question, go ahead and ask. Otherwise, join #kubuntu-offtopic so that it doesn't clog up the main support channel
<jan_> ok
<jan_> thanks
<Linkmaster> I've been trying to monkey around with GRUB to make it show a booting option for my newly created Gentoo installation[made in a chroot environment], though I didn't install GRUB using the gentoo. I run 'update-grub' and it 'sees' the gentoo installation, but when I reboot, I don't have an option to boot into it.
<yofel> Linkmaster: are you sure you updated the grub.cfg of the grub installation that you boot with?
<Linkmaster> yofel:  I believe so..I don't really play with grub too much, so I'm not exactly sure
<ib-mobile_> something is wrong with configuring printers on my system.  When I try to add a printer, I'm only given they type other and it doesn't seem to do anything.  I've had printing working on this machine before so I'm not sure what happened.  I'm trying to setup a remote cups printer
<yofel> Linkmaster: check if it's listed in grub.cfg, if it is then you should see it on boot
<genii-around> Linkmaster: I suppose it also might matter where you chrooted to and did the install... like, a subdir in some partition, or the root of a partition, etc
<ib-mobile_> I'm thinking reinstalling the print configuration tool may be the answer, but I'm not sure what package that would be
<Linkmaster> genii-around: I know I was chrooted in the correct place, I had an empty partition, and mounted it via  /mnt/gentoo  and I did all my work from  /mnt/gentoo
<Linkmaster> yofel: this is my partition setup: http://pastebin.com/zmBUs97f
<yofel> ok, but your grub installation with have it's prefix set to /boot from ubuntu, so you need to update the grub.cfg *there*
<Linkmaster> I have an unfinished windows on sda1, sda5 is gentoo, sda6 is  /  for kubuntu, sda7 is  /home  for kubuntu, and sda8 is my swap
<yofel> the grub setup in gentoo will probably be ignored unless you run grub-install from there
<dlp> I am having some seriously funky issues with KDE and XDMCP.
<Linkmaster> alright...let me mount gentoo, chroot in there, and install grub from there. Hopefully it won't bork kubuntu, since I doubt I'll have internet in gentoo until I set it up
<yofel> Linkmaster: wait, can you run update-grub in KUBUNTU first?
<yofel> and then pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<[dlp]> Anyone know of a pastebin that will take images?
<Linkmaster> sure
<yofel> !paste | [dlp]
<ubottu> [dlp]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Linkmaster> yofel: http://pastebin.com/QbNrGKRS
<Linkmaster> "Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<Linkmaster> Found Gentoo Base System release 2.0.2 on /dev/sda5"
<Linkmaster> ^Thats why I know its there, and thats also why I'm so confused, since on restart, grub will show the stupid windows, but not gentoo
<yofel> hm, the os-prober section only has XP though in grub.cfg
<[dlp]> http://imagebin.org/164983
<Linkmaster> I see that..how do I go about adding gentoo into it?
<[dlp]> Interesting thing is... it flips at some point while KDE is loading.
<yofel> no idea how os-prober manager other linux systems, or /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober manages it
<[dlp]> During splash screen.
<[dlp]> All images go wierd.
<yofel> Linkmaster: I would try to copy an ubuntu entry from grub.cfg to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and modify the partitions and UUID
<[dlp]> i.e. invert
<[dlp]> along with something else
<[dlp]> Anyone ever seen anything like it?
<Linkmaster> yofel: oh wonderful, I'll get to it...
<[dlp]> Mouse input is fine (i.e. responds to where things "should" be).
<Linkmaster> how do I find the UUID of a partition?
<[dlp]> All plasmoid contents appear inverted.
<[dlp]> Linkmaster: sudo blkid -o list
<yofel> Linkmaster: 'sudo blkid' will tell you
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I found it
<Linkmaster> yofel: http://pastebin.com/GcYX0Q6E
<yofel> the kernel an initrd images are wrong, the search line probably too
<Linkmaster> yofel: I don't know how to properly edit those..
<yofel> me neither, though the UUID on the search line should probably match the root one, and the kernel and initrd images are the ones from gentoo
<yofel> if you did something wrong with the gentoo kernel setup it might explain why os-prober fails to add it
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> I had an issue with my 10.10 upgrade to 11.04 and lost my configs.
<draik> I can't recall how I got HDMI audio to work.
<draik> I have HDMI through nVidia driver and would like audio from the same output. Would someone be able to tell me where I could look? My Google-fu appears to be lacking since I can't find the article that helped me last time (in 10.10)
<draik> !hdmi
<BluesKaj> draik, open alsamixer and make sure the digital ctrl is turned up
<draik> BluesKaj: When I get into alsamixer, HDMI isn't the default card. When I choose my HDMI card, S/PDIF (all 4 of them) are set to "00"
<BluesKaj> 00 means they are turned on ,
<BluesKaj> which player are you using ?
<draik> When looking at PCM, I notice that I have 01-03, 01-07, 01-08, and 01-09. I recall that 01-07 was the one that I need.
<draik> I'm trying Pandora and VLC
<BluesKaj> VLC works for me but I use coax digital out for my audio out , no hdmi inputs on my receiver, and I use dvi to hdmi adapter cable to my tv . VLC/tools/preferences/ audio output settings have to be matched to the dev=X settings in phonon
<draik> BluesKaj: Perfect. Now I have VLC playing audio. Now I have to look into Pandora.
<tdn> Sometimes, after a while audio just stops working. Both in vlc, smplayer, audacious, Flash, etc. A reboot fixes this, but how can I solve the issue? Is there any way to get sound back without rebooting?
<tdn> I use Kubuntu 11.04
<draik> tdn: I recall having that issue back in 10.04. IIRC, there is a file you can alter to save your config after rebooting.
<tdn> draik, the alsamixer state, maybe?
<draik> Ah, yeah. That's what my search just came up with right now.
<tdn> draik, I was hoping to have sound back without rebooting.
<tdn> draik, I havent changed anything in alsamixer though.
<BluesKaj> tdn, setup alsmixer sothat your audio works to your satisfaction , then  open another terminal and do,  sudo alsactl store
<tdn> BluesKaj, but why does the sound suddenly stop working?
<tdn> BluesKaj, also, I am not sure this is a mixer problem. For example, if I try to play a video with sound in it with mplayer, mplayer stops video playback, because it cannot find audio dev.
<BluesKaj> tdn, that command should store your alsamixer settings , and if you have pulseaudio installed that could be the culprit
<tdn> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<tdn> BluesKaj, I have pulseaudio. That is the default, right?
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P2111.txt <- list of installed '*pulse*' packages
<BluesKaj> yes, but unless you have a fancy pci soundcard , ot use pavucontrol with PA , it's mostly redundant
<BluesKaj> ot=or
<draik> BluesKaj: I think you solved my Pandora issue with that one.
<tdn> I do not know what pavucontrol is. Appearently not installed.
<tdn> You think PA is redundant?
<draik> WHen I got into KMix, I see that my Playback Streams is set to "ALSA plug-in [Pandora]: ALSA Playback"
<BluesKaj> draik ,I haven't used pandorsa ...dunno anything about it
<BluesKaj> pandora
<BluesKaj> tdn, PA=pulseaudio ..it's just asoundserver that depends on other backends to run
<BluesKaj> it runs as a layer on top of alsa... I don't need it
<tdn> BluesKaj, ok. Can you play sound in flash while listening to music in audacious and viewing video in mplayer, etc?
<BluesKaj> tdn, don't think so...never tried that because my setup doesn't require that
<BluesKaj> !pavucontrol | tdn
<tdn> BluesKaj, ok
<tdn> BluesKaj, that does not give me any info
<BluesKaj> !info pavucontrol | tdn
<tdn> Nothing
<ubottu> tdn: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<tdn> Oh. There it was.
<tdn> BluesKaj, ok. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> tdn, if you're streaming audio with one app , listening and watching something esle , then I guess you're using it as a network media server
<tdn> BluesKaj, I still do not understand why my dsp device disappears: [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<tdn> How does this happen?
<tdn> BluesKaj, I would really like to be able to play music on one computer and have sound come out of speakers from another computer.
<BluesKaj> dunno ,,,updates changing config files? ..good question
<tdn> Bu tright now I would like to just have sound back :)
<tdn> BluesKaj, no changes to config nor updates installed.
<tdn> BluesKaj, it just happens once in a while. Sometimes while watching a movie.
<tdn> BluesKaj, it is extremely annoying.
<BluesKaj> tdn, intermittent problems are difficult to diagnose ...check /var/log to see what errors might be associated with the crash
<tdn> BluesKaj, what to look for in logs?
<tdn> 2011-07-26T20:32:23.741950+02:00 malbec.vineyard.sikkerhed.org pulseaudio[8595]: alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<tdn> Not sure what that means.
<BluesKaj> usually means the device is being used by another application
<draik> I've tried a few things, but I'm not getting audio in Firefox or Pandora.
<altin> hello, can anyone tell me why there is only xchat-gnome in the software center ?
<altin> I wanted to install xchat but there is no package for it
<yofel> altin: shouldn't be, xchat is in the archive
<yofel> alternatively open konsole and run 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<altin> yofel: its only xchat-gnome
<altin> and thats crap :/
<yofel> agreed
<altin> yofel: what about qt-creator I cant find it too ?
<soee> yofel, hey  are yuo working on kde 4.7 for natty already ? :D
<yofel> that would be the qtcreator package
<Pici> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu4 (natty), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<stevethepirate_> just to point something out - the people in #Bash are dicks
<stevethepirate_> hello everyone :)
<yofel> soee: again, track https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - scroll down for natty
<Pici> stevethepirate_: We don't care.
<yofel> !ot | stevethepirate_
<ubottu> stevethepirate_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stevethepirate_> here is my question (btw, ya'll are the same) - I am looking in  /etc/init.d/plymouth   and I have a question about upstart-job.sh and its use of plymouth
<stevethepirate_> INITSCRIPT="$(basename "$0")"
<stevethepirate_> does this line store the value of the name of the script that called plymouth in INITSCRIPT?
<yofel> since you run initscript themselves, that would return 'basename /etc/init.d/plymouth' i.e. 'plymouth'
<yofel> since that's what you want to run
<Pici> stevethepirate_: yes
<yofel> upstart-job.sh then takes care of starting the plymouth service as defined in plymouth.conf
<Pici> stevethepirate_: as you can see there are a number of scripts in /etc/init.d that are all symlinked to /lib/init/upstart-job
<yofel> er, /etc/init/plymouth.conf
<stevethepirate_> Is this for all files in init.d?
<stevethepirate_> they are all symlinked?
<yofel> for all files that are symlinked, not all are
<Pici> stevethepirate_: Take a look yourself.
<yofel> ls -la /etc/init.d/  will tell you
<stevethepirate_> o i finally understand that
<stevethepirate_> thank you so much
<CoJaBo> Can the sleep option be removed from the menu (or disabled entirely)? (Ideally, it should work, but I doubt it'd be easy... hibernate does work, which is a good enough workaround)
<DrDocHappy> Still wet behind the ears... Wow! This is amazing!
<pawleeq> hello
<pawleeq> whenever I play video file it stucks after few seconds and loops last few milliseconds of audio track. The computer gets completely stuck si I have to restart it. What the hell is wrong?
<OerHeks> pawleeq, what player are you using, and did you try a different one ?
<pawleeq> OerHeks: I have tried sofar kplayer, mplayer, smplayer, dragon and vlc
<OerHeks> pawleeq, and does this occur with all your video ?
<pawleeq> OerHeks: well, i haven't tried all of them, but all the files i tried did this
<draik> Does anyone here have HDMI audio working on Kubuntu 11.04? I've tried various things and I can't get audio to work from firefox or flash/Pandora.
<CoJaBo> Can the sleep option be removed from the menu (or disabled entirely)? (Ideally, it should work, but I doubt it'd be easy... hibernate does work, which is a good enough workaround)
<CoJaBo> draik:  does it work in everything else?
<genii-around> CoJaBo: in /etc/acpi the scripts which do stuff like sleep, hibernate, and so on are. A dirty but fast thing would be to rename sleep.sh to something like sleep.sh.old and symlink a new sleep.sh to hibernate.sh
<CoJaBo> genii-around:  ah, thanks- should be good enough, I'm used to clicking sleep, but that crashes this pc lol
<draik> CoJaBo: VLC
<CoJaBo> draik:  it works or doesn't in vlc?
<draik> CoJaBo: It does work in VLC
<Night-Hacks> i installed kubuntu-desktop on my 10.04
<draik> CoJaBo: It is not working with Firefox or Pandora
<Night-Hacks> how can i delete it completely
<draik> Night-Hacks: What do you want instead of kubuntu-desktop?
<Night-Hacks> draik: im in Gnome
<Night-Hacks> just tested Kubuntu
<Night-Hacks> i really hated it !
<CoJaBo> draik: is the cable inserted and input selected when the first Flash control is loaded? Flash, once loaded, won't change audio outputs until the browser is exited.
<draik> Ah. sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop   that will remove the meta package, but not what was installed.
<draik> CoJaBo: Not sure I follow. The HDMI cable works as I'm using IRC on it.
<Night-Hacks> draik: what about lot's of software that package installed like K* !!!
<CoJaBo> draik:  is it always plugged in?
<draik> CoJaBo: Yes. I use dual-monitor and it is my 2nd display.
<draik> Night-Hacks: Sure, but what about libraries and such? Best to see if you still have what was previously installed and go from there.
<Night-Hacks>  draik: yeah im deleting everything starts with K in Synaptic !!!
<rww> o.O
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<draik> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<draik> Interesting. I remember when I tried to get PureKDE, I did the removal of ubuntu-desktop, but it only removed the meta package, not everything that came with it.
<DrDocHappy_> I just tried removing ubuntu and got aptitude not found
<DrDocHappy_> I think I have bigger issues, several files missing
<DrDocHappy_> Doesnt want to properly uipdate, rebooting now
<yofel> DrDocHappy_: aptitude isn't installed by default, use apt-get
<draik> CoJaBo: Have you had the issue with HDMI audio not working on FF or Pandora?
<m_tadeu> hi...is there an app that we can write notes on a timeline?
<draik> evernote?
<draik> Sorry, read your question wrong. Disregard.
<CoJaBo> draik: unfortunately, flash tends not to play well with "non-default" configurations. I couldn't get it working with a VPN, compulsory proxy, or USB headphones. in all cases, it'd use the default NIC or audio device.
<draik> m_tadeu: EtherPad, maybe? http://code.google.com/p/etherpad/
<draik> CoJaBo: I may have other issues, too. Highlighting text won't copy, either.
<CoJaBo> draik:  in flash?
<draik> CoJaBo: Such as YouTube videos, etc.
<CoJaBo> draik:  of course. its Flash. it doesn't obey os native features or settings, which is why it sucks :P
<CoJaBo> you have to copy the Windows way, right click and copy
<CoJaBo> or ctrl c if the flesh control hasn't disabled that
<m_tadeu> draik: thanx
<draik> m_tadeu: Did that help you?
<draik> CoJaBo: I liked the copy/paste method with just the mouse.
<draik> Well, copying via highlight
<m_tadeu> draik: it didn't...but then I figured out how to do it in kontact...looks ugly for what I want, but will do the job
<CoJaBo> draik:  yeh, you can't configure flash the way you like. strange then that Apple didn't get along with them, song the same thing xD
<CoJaBo> song = doing
<waspy> can anyone help me with rebuilding hardware raid? i have a box given to me that has raid5 and 1 disk failed
<CoJaBo> fail
<KELVORG> . . .
<Linkmaster> ?
<bobweaver> hi there where in  the world is the default color scheme located in kubuntu ?
<bobweaver> not under /usr/share/kde4/apps/color-scheme
<claydoh> bobweaver: mine are there, /usr/share/kde4/apps/color-schemes/ the default is Oxygen
<bobweaver> hmm.
<bobweaver> I deleted all but one (obsiden coast)  and want to now make that defult
<bobweaver> but when i go to system settings default is still set to oxygen
<bobweaver> if I alter will it save under ~/.config ?
<bobweaver> or usr/share/where/ever
<bobweaver> there is one way that I can find out :>)
<claydoh> why not leave it set to obsidian and not worry about a default?
<bobweaver> when making a back up using remastersys I want the defult to be obsiden coast
<claydoh> look in parts of kubuntu-default-settings
<bobweaver> so when I give to family for gift it will be my font and color scheme and window and so on
<bobweaver> Thanks
 * bobweaver runs of to konsol 
<bobweaver> there she is captian
<bobweaver> a hoy mateie
 * bobweaver is real happy 
<bobweaver> scalpel doctor I am going in. Wait I did not delete any files . maybe just use stethoscope :>)
<Snooffy> hi guys, how to check filesystem when the system is mounted?
<draik> mount
<tsimpson> you generally don't check it while it's mounted
<draik> Sorry, thought that was in regards to the fs type, not fsck.
<draik> CoJaBo: So... I seem to have the copy/paste function on my mouse if I use the mousewheel clicker (aka 3rd button)
#kubuntu 2011-07-27
<draik> I'm going to install the nVidia driver from the official site. Maybe that's what will make the difference with audio management on the nvidia card.
<draik> Well, it was worth a shot.
<szal> draik: what's the nVidia _graphics_ driver got to do w/ _audio_ ?
<szal> draik: nVidia soundsystems usually run on snd_intel8x0 kernel driver (AC97) or snd_hda_intel (HD Audio); there used to be a proprietary driver, but that was ditched years ago
<draik> szal: It was worth a try. Oddly, the driver from nVidia couldn't compile.
<szal> draik: what's the issue anyway?
<draik> szal: I can't get audio via HDMI from Firefox or Pandora. VLC works just fine.
<szal> draik: are you sure the signal from FF/Pandora gets routed to the HDMI output?  check playback streams in KMix or pavucontrol when playing audio
<draik> Nope. Not using HDMI
<draik> ALSA plug-in [Pandora]
<szal> iow, compare what output device VLC uses w/ what FF/Pandora use and adjust for FF/Pandora accordingly
<draik> How do I adjust FF and Pandora. That's what I've been trying to do.
<szal> right-click stream in KMix -> Move -> select output device
<draik> Move is greyed out
<szal> and in VLC it isn't?
<szal> or, rather, for VLC
<draik> VLC -> Tools -> Preferences -> Audio
<draik> I have that set to HDMI hw:0,7
<szal> that circumvents Pulse; I doubt that browsers have such an elaborate way to select audio output
<szal> the only workaround i could think of here is setting that device as default audio device in Systemsettings
<draik> I've played with every option in System Settings > Multimedia and still no go
<draik> CoJaBo: szal: IT WORKS!!! One small setting off in Pavucontrol. Wasn't obvious, but obviously it was trivial. Thank you for your help.
<draik> To top it off, it works better than in the past. I couldn't play Pandora and Firefox/YouTube at the same time. Now I can without having to kill one app off.
<draik> Did I mention, THANK YOU
<szal> I knew that pavucontrol would be good for something..  helped me locate my microphone device the other week ^^
<dpeach> I ran out of disk space and now X won't start. I have deleted files but df still says I have no space available. Any suggestions?
<dpeach> I can log into command line. Just not X
<dpeach> It is like I am deleting files, but they aren't going anywhere.
<dpeach> hello zenman
<lolcat> dpeach: Delete a bigger file?
<dpeach> lolcat: I have deleted gigabytes worth of files, but it still says I have 0 free space.
<dpeach> lolcat: It is like it has a tmp directory that isn't flushing.
<lolcat> WHOw do you delete files?
<dpeach> cd to the directory that holds the files I want to get rid of then do an: rm filename
<lolcat> tried rm -r?
<dpeach> yes, I do that when I am deleting directories.
<lolcat> or a reboot to flush /tmp?
<dpeach> rebooted several times.
<lolcat> checked where all the space is used?
<dpeach> mostly in my home folder.
<dpeach> I knew I was getting low on space, but was trying to do a bit for bit copy of a flash drive that I thought would be smaller than the space I had available. During the copy my system got wonky...
<dpeach> ... then I had to cnt-alt-del to reboot the system. After that I can't start X. The reason is that it says my keyboard map isn't properly set up....
<dpeach> ... doing more research I found that others had the same issue when their hard drive was full.
<dpeach> So I started checking around and my hard drive was full. Deleted tons of files and it still says 0 available.
<zenman> dpeach: how did you do the bit by bit copy? What was the command you used?
<dpeach> zenman: I don't know if it was actually a bit by bit copy, but I was using photorec.
<zenman> since I missed the beginning of this, excuse me if you've already been asked but: what happened to the files you tried to recover? Did you delete them as well?
<dpeach> No, I have not deleted them because I was afraid of possibly loosing them too.
<dpeach> I can try that. I didn't know how many chances I might have with this flash memory to get the files off.
<zenman> Well it might be something else, but I was just curious. Can you check to see how much room the directory containing those files is using?
<dpeach> hmm, how do I check directory size? I can check individual files. ls -la isn't giving me the directory size with contents.
<zenman> You can try to find the total amount using "du -ch" (the -c does the total, and -h makes it "human readable")
<zenman> so "du -ch directory"
<dpeach> 11GB
<zenman> and what does "df -h" show?
<dpeach> It was a 16 GB flash drive.
<dpeach> df -h says: /dev/sda3 230 G (size) 219G (used) 0 (avail) 100% (use%)
<zenman> Wow, just reading that makes my head want to explode. Your disk may need to be checked for errors.
<dpeach> If I had room to possibly run a program, I could check it for errors. :-)
<dpeach> I have been able to run lynx for a short time before the /tmp file fills up and lynx shuts down.
<zenman> Heh ok let me see what I can dig up...
<dpeach> thanks for any help you can give zenman and lolcat
<zenman> Ok, what is the output when you run this command: "tune2fs -l /dev/sda3"
<dpeach> uh...you want me to type all that?
<dpeach> anything specific you are looking for in here?
<zenman> Oh right sorry
<zenman> yeah "Reserved block count" and "Block size"
<dpeach> Reserved block count: 3049919
<dpeach> Block size: 4096
<zenman> That explains it
 * dpeach is scared.
<zenman> the filesystem's reserved about 12GiB or so
<dpeach> Is that a good 'explains' or a bad 'explains'?
<zenman> 219+12 = 231GB (so just about the sholw partiton)
<zenman> whole*
<zenman> It's good, because that's fixable
<dpeach> How can I free up 12 GB if it won't delete anything?
<dpeach> whew!
<zenman> Luckily, there's a command for that!
<dpeach> You made my stomach sink and made me excited all in about 30 seconds.
<zenman> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda3
<zenman> Sorry! Text doesn't convey emotion very well, sadly
<zenman> Oh that's a zero, btw, not a capital "o"
<dpeach> ok. done
<zenman> Basically, that makes the fs reserve 0 blocks, so now you can reboot or whatever and all should be well
<dpeach> ok. Here goes.
 * dpeach with fingers crossed.
<dpeach> Should I set it back to the way it was if this works and I get things cleaned up?
<zenman> It should be fine without that, but I guess you can always try. The argument to m is a percentage, by the way. Don't try to give it the exact number of blocks, in case you do try to set it yourself
<dpeach> Still won't start X, but it does say I have 11G avail when doing df -h
<zenman> Have you got separate partitions for your home and root?
<dpeach> no, not anymore.
<dpeach> I did for a couple of years, but the last time I rebuilt this system I got tired of fighting for the right amount of space in each.
<zenman> Its all on one partition? Hm... I can't see why it wouldn't start then...
<zenman> Right, common problem
<zenman> Any error messages saying it can't start? Or it simply doesn't start?
<dpeach> I just did a sudo startx and it looks like it might work.
<dpeach> It kept jumping back to the login screen.
<dpeach> This has gotten me in and started.
<dpeach> Still booting into X, but it looks like it is working fine.
<zenman> You
<zenman> You
<zenman> You're good? Great!
<zenman> (sorry about that,...enter key)
<dpeach> looks like it.
<dpeach> Is it any problem to leave what we did alone and not put it back? (the tune2fs command?)
<zenman> Nah shouldn't be
<dpeach> alright, then I will leave it as it is.
<zenman> In case you ever do feel like setting it back, the manpage says the default is 5 percent
<zenman> But yeah probably more trouble than it's worth
<dpeach> Thanks zenman! I let my friend take his card back and got him set up with the photorec software on his Mac. Maybe he will get all the files off of it.
<dpeach> I really appreciate it.
<zenman> No problem. Glad you're back in.
<dpeach> Tried doing a backup the other day (first time in a few months) and my software was not acting right. So I ignored it. Believe me, this experience has made me eager to figure out what isn't working and get it fixed.
<Snooffy> I've installed kubuntu beside win7, on separate partitions, I have never touched the win partitions in any way (only mounted it and copied a few bits out of there) but now my win7 won't boot. I can see the menu of the system in the GRUB menu, but when I choose it, the screen goes black and than the PC restarts.... Any ideas? Could the MBR of win7 have been broken from GRUB as it was loaded to the same partition as W7 used to boot fro
<dpeach> Snooffy: has your win7 partition booted any since you installed Linux? Or, it has never booted since you installed Linux?
<Brian_W> hi, I'm having some issues with cairo-dock
<Brian_W> it was working fine, but now it is displaying some weird color spectrum in a box where the cairo dock usually resides
<Brian_W> it goes away when I move the cursor to make the dock visible, but when the dock goes invisible, the spectral box comes back
<Snooffy> dpeach it booted after I've installed Kubuntu
<wildgoose> !classic > wildgoose
<ubottu> wildgoose, please see my private message
<Linkmaster> Does anyone know of a screen recorder that will also record sound? Preferably KDE, but doesn't have to be
<Linkmaster> When I mean by sound, I mean internal. Not from a speaker, the sounds that youtube would be making for instance, but being able to turn my mic off and still record the sound
<ussher__> i just installed plasma-widget-toggle-compositing via apt-get, but i cant find it.  how do i turn on this widget?
<ssfdre38> hey would it be wise to install kubuntu in dual-boon on ubuntu?
<Batzy> Hey
<Batzy> I'm having problems connecting to my wireless network
<Batzy> In that, I can't do it
<Batzy> Anyone in?
<Batzy> ..
<Batzy> hulllooo
<Batzy> simion314: help me out?
<Batzy> everyone is afk and I'd appreciate some help :(
<Batzy> OH COME ON
<Batzy> what the fuck
<James147> !details | Batzy
<ubottu> Batzy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<James147> !wait | Batzy
<ubottu> Batzy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Batzy> There's really not much detail
<Batzy> It just won't connect
<Batzy> kubuntu 11.04
<Batzy> I click the KDE network administration
<Batzy> Try to connect to my network using a WEP passphrase
<Batzy> and it just doesn't connect
<Batzy> it keeps popping the window up again though
<James147> Batzy: You could at least tell us what encryption you are using... or any other details specific to your set up
<Batzy> I just told you
<Batzy> WEP
<Batzy> passphrase
<James147> (sorry wasent reading while i was typing :) )
<Batzy> ty for answering though
<James147> Batzy: short answer: use wpa... it works much better and isnt broken
<Batzy> >implying it supports wpa
<Batzy> how can I just connect using WEP?
<James147> Batzy: most things do...
<Batzy> My arch linux machine I'm on now seems to be connecting fine
<Batzy> and my windows machine did too
<dmn_> hello
<Batzy> Meaning, it's not WEP that's the problem
<Batzy> but the OS
<dmn_> grub menu cannot detect my ubuntu installation..
<dmn_> only the memtest+ appear
<Batzy> And it's like, why should I need to go install WPA when it should be able to use WEP
<Batzy> the wireless network tool says it can use wep, it should work, no?
<James147> Batzy: the kde network manager has some problems detecting the settings for wep (at least the last time i tried) try changing the "Authentication" option (from open system to shared key) then try chaning the key type
<dmn_> what should i do?
<James147> Batzy: it can work... its just wep is horribly broken... and shouldnt really be used anymore
<Batzy> James147: I tried that
<dmn_> before this happen, I was reinstall my grub...
<James147> !grub2 | dmn_
<ubottu> dmn_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dmn_> James147 : my grub version is 1.99~rc-13ubuntu3
<James147> dmn_: thats grub2
<dmn_> owh, okay..
<Batzy> James147: does kubuntu come with some no PoS software out of the box so I can get this working properly?
<dmn_> James147: the grub is still in there but just my ubuntu partition entry is missing..
<James147> Batzy: deleting and reconfiguring the network might help... if not you could try the gnome network manager applet
<James147> Batzy: PoS?
<Batzy> James147: does it come with the gnome manager?
<Batzy> PoS = piece of shit
<James147> Batzy: not out of the box... but you can install it easaly from the repos
<James147> Batzy: "network-manager-gnome" << should be in that package the applet is called nm-applet
<Batzy> James147: im not connected on that machine
<Batzy> I just did network interface infortmation, only see the loop back
<James147> Batzy: then download the deb (and any missing dependancies) on a nother computer then transfer and install them
<James147> Batzy: or try connecting via command line
<Batzy> James147: how? and like I said, it sees no wlan0 interface
<Batzy> Ill brb
<Batzy> i have another wireless device
<James147> Batzy: where do you not see a wlan0 interface?
<dmn_> can i reinstall linux image using live cd to the ubuntu partition??
<krise> hello, can anybody help me to get right klick working on my laptop HP Probook 4520s
<whity> student
<altinn> can anyone please tell me how to configure this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<areichman> altinn: you know that's the right command, you just need to know how to run it?
<altinn> areichman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089527#post11089527
<altinn> I keep getting this error
<altinn> I tried his command but that doesnt work
<areichman> I don't know what you mean by configure it
<areichman> it's just something that sound run
<areichman> should*
<yofel> altinn: that's 'dpkg --configure -a', not reconfigure
<yofel> also, it seems lzma or xz isn't installed "/usr/sbin/update-initramfs: 20: lzma: not found"
<altinn> but yofel that isnt working it shows me the same error
<areichman> thanks yofel, I thought it looked  weird...
<yofel> try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<altinn> i did so many times now
<yofel> sudo apt-get install xz
<yofel> or rather sudo apt-get install lzma
<altinn> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package xz
<yofel> then try lzma
<altinn> ok this one working
<altinn> installing...
<altinn_> ok yofel installed id
<yofel> now try --configure again
<altinn_> however in the end again the same error but the lzma is installed
<yofel> can you pastebin the errors?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<altinn_> yofel: here is what it shows now after --configure -a http://pastebin.com/ys7d4fiy
<altinn_> noe error(1) in the end\
<yofel> what the hell, now it's "lzma: Encoder error: -2147467259"
<yofel> o.O
<altinn> so now yofel ?
<yofel> I'm clueless
<yofel> sorry, either someone else has an idea or ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners too
<altinn> lol even firefox keeps crashing
<diegotto> scusate sono nuovo di ubuntu
<diegotto> mi sapete dire come si attiva il cubo su ubuntu 11.4
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: greetings :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Ddpbf  :)
<ryrych> I have a problem with running multiple versions of Firefox in 11.4
<ryrych> running 3.6: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_insert_internal: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<ryrych> running 3.5: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ryrych> it wasn't a problem in 10.10
<Ddpbf> ryrych: how do you have 3.5 and 3.6 on natty?
<Ddpbf> default ff in *buntu repos is 4.01
<ryrych> Ddpbf: tarballs and Firefox's profiles
<Pici> Its actually 5.0 in Natty.
<ryrych> something is broken in natty
<Ddpbf> Pici: if you have ppa enabled
<Pici> Ddpbf: No. 5.0 landed as a security update in 11.04
<Ddpbf> i see now
<Ddpbf> thanks
<ryrych> do you know how to run it?
<Ddpbf> ryrych: try firefox -P from konsole
<ryrych> Ddpbf: actually it is what I’m doing: ./firefox -no-remote -P firefox-3.0
<ryrych> it was possible in 10.10
<Ddpbf> you want to run ff3 in natty?
 * Ddpbf is searching
<ryrych> Ddpbf: 3.6, 3.5 and 3.0
<ryrych> Ddpbf: have you found anything? I can’t find anything :(
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. What kde tool would i use to get a remote desktop session to a window box?
<szal> krdc?
<mig29> hi
<krise> hello
<krise> can anybody help me to ger  right klick forking on my laptop HP probook 4520s
<jane-> how to restart kde?
<James147> jane-: logout and back in
<jane-> no. comand
<James147> jane-: what are you trying to achieve?
<jane-> .kdm restart thing
<jane-> James147 cant boot. cant see gui
<James147> jane-: to restart kdm run "sudo restart kdm"
<jane-> restart, unknow instance
<tftech> Good Morning Room
<tftech> n00b here with a bit of a n00b question
<James147> try sudo service restart kdm
<James147> !ask | tftech
<ubottu> tftech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jane-> James147 same message
<tftech> Thanks
<James147> jane-: have you managed to uninstall it?
<jane-> James147 no
<James147> jane-: whats the output of "which kdm"?
<tftech> I am thinking of jumping to Kubuntu because I am having issues with getting a Nvidia Quadro FX 380 working with Ubuntu, anybody have experience with that card in Kubuntu? I am running an HP Elitebook 8440W
<jane-> James147 /user/bin/kdm
<jane-> when i fstab, its says /etc/apt/sources.list . cant opon
<jane-> open
<tftech> I tired all the answers I could find on google
<James147> jane-: does /etc/init.d/kdm exist?
<jane-> how can i  check
<James147> jane-: ls /etc/init.d/  and look for it ^^ or use a file manager
<jane-> James147 isnt there a like comand to restart
<James147> jane-: i have told you it... and it dosnt seem to work. I am trying to find out why
<jane-> James147 it says again for that comand.  coud not opn file /etc/apt/sources.list. its not instand
<jane-> install it by apt get instal coreutils
<James147> jane-: that dosnt make any sense :S
<amichair> after installing manufacturer's drivers for a usb video capture device, I plug it in but it doesn't seem to be recognized - can anyone help getting it to work?
<BluesKaj> tftech, what kind of problem with your graphics
<BluesKaj> amichair, run lsusb , to see if it's listed
<amichair> BluesKaj: it is
<BluesKaj> tvtuner?
<tftech> BluesKaj: the video does not work when I boot up after installing the Nvidia drivers
<jane-> James147 it sayas , ntfs-3g  unknow option -e  . and stops booting. any solutions?
<amichair> BluesKaj: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 07ca:c039 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
<James147> tftech: kubuntu wont fix that... it uses the same underling system as ubuntu
<tftech> James: Thank you, that does help
<James147> tftech: trying a different version might help though... i know some people who have had problems with one version but not others with similar cards
<tftech> James147: I started with 10.10 and then moved to 11.04 with no luck
<James147> tftech: anything wrong with the open drivers?
<BluesKaj> tftech, which nvidia drivers , the recommended ones in kmenu>apps>system>additionaldrivers ?
<BluesKaj> James147, this could be the nouveau . nvidia-current conflict again
<James147> BluesKaj: havent seen that conflict before
<tftech> BluesKaj: I cant get better than 1024x768 or run Unity with the default drivers
<tftech> James147: cant get better than 1024x768
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: Unless you game, I recommend tweaking nouveau to make it work
<tftech> BluesKaj: that kills it compleatly, no video after GRUB when I do that, even with the nomodeset
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: I did so for my media server, it's working great.  Keep in mind that it's experimental, but imo typically more stable than nvidia binaries.
<tftech> Shirakawasuna: I dont game, but need the higher resolution
<ispy_> Hey everyone, I'm wondering if someone could help me out with a debate I'm in at work (I'm a Product Manager for a Linux desktop application).
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: you should be able to get good resolutions with nouveau
<tftech> Shirakawasuna, how do I do that then? I am willing to try
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: general process: 1) uninstall the nvidia binaries. 2) install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental.
<James147> ispy_: probably better in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: when you restart, it should automatically load nouveau with proper gallium 3d support.
<ispy_> Ok, cool...
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: hopefully that works (cross your fingers!)
<tftech> Shirakawasuna: Thanks, I will try
<BluesKaj> James147, tftech , in some cases the nouveau, which is the default driver upon install doesn't give up it's state as the default , even after the proprietary recommended driver in jockey is installed ...the nouveau has to be blacklisted ,either in default grub or /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tftech> Going to try, be back in a bit
<jane-> how to run a SMART test with KDE. It'll run a series of tests such as writes, passes reads and suchlike to locate bad sectors and such and check the performance of the drive ?
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: I might be gone soon, so good luck!
<Shirakawasuna> jane-: I haven't done any of that before, but I would check out both the fsck tools and the hdparm benchmarks.  This is not kde-specific.
<tftech> Shirakawasuna: Thanks
<Shirakawasuna> jane-: keep in mind that you should only fsck filesystems which are not mounted
<tftech> BluesKaj: sounds like I should try that first
<jane-> Shirakawasuna k but any alternative to smart drive. thats in gnome
<jane-> ?
<tftech> BluesKaj: how do I do that in grub? sorry for the n00b question
<tftech> BluesKaj: I just did install nvidia-current, so sounds like i need to blacklist nouveau before I reboot
<Shirakawasuna> jane-: I don't know, sorry.
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: that should be handled by default
<Shirakawasuna> tftech: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Shirakawasuna> and lsmod | grep nvidia
<Shirakawasuna> you should see one or the other, not both
<BluesKaj> tftech, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub . look for the line with "quiet splash", add blacklist.nouveau=1 , within th quotes but after quiet spalsh
<tftech> Shirakawasuna: output  thor@LIT-DEB-TF:~$ lsmod | grep nouveau
<tftech> nouveau               621970  0
<tftech> ttm                    65184  1 nouveau
<tftech> drm_kms_helper         40745  1 nouveau
<tftech> drm                   180037  3 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<FloodBotK1> tftech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tftech> i2c_algo_bit           13184  1 nouveau
<Shirakawasuna> whoops ;)
<tftech> sorry
<Shirakawasuna> no worries, just use a pastebin
<Shirakawasuna> but I gotta go now
<Shirakawasuna> basically lsmod | grep whatever will tell you if that module is loaded
<tftech> Shirakawasuna, thanks for the help
<Shirakawasuna> you can see if blacklisting is working mostly OK with it
<Shirakawasuna> bbl
<Shirakawasuna> np!
<tftech> BluesKaj: would it be safer for me to do that manually in grub first to test? I've had to reinstall already because I could not recover
<BluesKaj> tftech, or you could open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add , blacklist xserver-xorg-video-nouveau to the bottom ,andsave the file
<James147> tftech: best to test it by editing the line during the boot first
<BluesKaj> tftech,run sudo update-grub after edit default/grub
<BluesKaj> editing
<tftech> BluesKaj, James147: Thanks. will reboot and try that. brb
<jane-> is ther a drive test utility with KDE. It'll run a series of tests such as writes, passes reads and suchlike to locate bad sectors and such and check the performance of the drive ?
<OerHeks> jane- same as in ubuntu , terminal : "sudo touch /forcefsck  " and reboot, fsck will start at boot
<jane-> OerHeks ok.. any thing better? or its best?
<jane-> OerHeks i want to check alll the disk having diff partitions formates ntfs.. too OerHeks
<OerHeks> ntfs ? no
<OerHeks> ntfs filesystem is not supported by fsck
<OerHeks> fsck is a good tool, try it.
<jane-> OerHeks ok
<jane-> smartd / smartctl are for kubuntu ?
<tftech> BluesKaj: If I have 'quite splash' I get no video, I have to change to 'nomodeset'
<tftech> BluesKaj: I put the 'blacklist.nouveau=1' after the 'nomodeset'
<BluesKaj> tftech, ok, , quiet  splash isn't needed , din't realize you were running nomodeset
<tftech> BluesKaj: but I still have the same thing, is there somewhere else to change my resolution? I am running regular Ubuntu, not Kubunty
<tftech> BluesKaj: I got that from looking up the issue on google, should I remove it all together?
<rww> stupid question, but why are you asking #kubuntu if you're not using Kubuntu?
<tftech> rww, I started the questions here and they are being extreamly helpful
<BluesKaj> tftech, you need to reinstall the nvidia driver...it's probly the nvidia-current
<tftech> BluesKaj: Can I 'upgrade' to Kubuntu, or does it need to be a stand alone install?
<tftech> BluesKaj: should I remove the nomodeset?
<BluesKaj> makes no difference the , the graphics drivers are the same for both
<James147> tftech: you dont 'upgrade' ... kubuntu is just ubuntu with the kde desktop instad of gnome
<James147> tftech: graphics driver problems in ubuntu wont go away with kubuntu
<tftech> James147: ok, even if it does not fix the problem, it might be a better desktop
<tftech> James147: I am new to this, only used Linux in command line a little bit so far
<tftech> not as a desktop
<James147> tftech: it is in my opinion :) you can install kde in ubuntu by installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package... and have both gnome and kde installed (you can pick which to start at the login manager)
<tftech> James147: Thanks, I think I will try that
<tftech> BluesKaj: How do I check what version nvidia driver I have installed?
<James147> tftech: nvidia-settings should tell  you
<tftech> James147: I get an error from the app 'you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver. Please edit your X Cconfiguration file (just run nvidia-xconfg as root)
<tftech> James147: but that says command not found
<James147> tftech: :) yeah need to be using it for that to work :S
 * Daskreech whispers to James147: It's still an upgrade Shhhhhh
<tftech> lol
<BluesKaj> tftech, tftech open a terminal, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<tftech> James147: 275.19
<tftech> James147: I see nvidia-settings, but not nvidia-xconfig
<James147> hmm
<BluesKaj> tftech, ok , sudo nvidia-xconfg
<tftech> BluesKaj: 'nvidia-xconfig: command not found'
<BluesKaj> oops , nvidia-xconfig
 * BluesKaj cleans his specs
<tftech> BluesKaj: I saw someone had luck with nvidia 260.19.06, how to I get a specific version?
<BluesKaj> tftech, the nvidia website , perhaps ?
<tftech> BluesKaj: I am downloading the tar now from somewhere else, I could not find it there
<OerHeks> i wouldn't download any nvidia driver if it doesn't come from nvidia itself.
<BluesKaj> tftech, did you do , sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<tftech> BluesKaj: I get command not found
<BluesKaj> with sudo ?
<tftech> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> strange
<tftech> BluesKaj: I am sure it is user error this whole thing
<jane-> can you tell me comand to test sda ? in smartctl
<tftech> I am downloading the .run from the Nvidia website for 260
<BluesKaj> tftech, did you try this , dpkg -l | grep nvidia ?
<soee> nvidia-settings ?
<tftech> BluesKaj: I see the nvidia-settings, nvidia-current, and nvidia-common
<tftech> BluesKaj: but not the nvidia-xconfig
<tftech> BluesKaj: I just did a remove nvidia-current so I can install the 260 drivers
<BluesKaj> tftech, ok then you should be ok , if you reboot ...don't install that .run file yet
<tftech> BluesKaj: wait until after a reboot to install the .run, got it
<BluesKaj> tftech, you have o remove the nvidia-current , but you have to stop gdm and drop to a tty to install
<tftech> BluesKaj: ah, I was looking for how to do that before, how do I?
<tftech> BluesKaj: and how do I restart it?
<James147> tftech: sudo stop gdm to stop and sudo start gdm to start it :)
<James147> or sudo restart gdm to do both
<BluesKaj> tftech, ctrl+alt +f1 , then sudo service gdm stop , then sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current , then /nvidia.run , whatever it's called and make sure it's in your /home/user
<BluesKaj> ok , I have to go ...heading for the cottage this aft ...good luck all
<tftech> BluesKaj: Thank you so much for your help
<tftech> BluesKaj: any possibility that my problems are because I did not install in tty?
<tftech> the nvidia-current
<James147> tftech: well the nvidia binary wont let you install it unless x isnt running
<tftech> James147: mmm, I may try the nvidia-current in tty then
<James147> though apt-get dosnt care
<James147> ^^ its only the .bin that does
<James147> tftech: should make any difference...
<James147> shouldnt ^^
<tftech> James147: I am confused now
<tftech> James147: I am going to try in tty, brb
<James147> tftech: if you install nvidia-current from the repos you can do it with x running... the nvidia file you download and run wont let you install it without stopping x first however
<James147> :(I
<ryan___> nvidia xwindow service system is shit.
<ryan___> that is all.
<Pici> How rude.
<iDanielSan> hi, does anybody know how to integrate facebook chat on kopete? i'm using kubuntu 10.04
<Daskreech> use a jabber transport?
<m_tadeu> hi....does anyone know why egroupware is not in the kubuntu distro?
<Pici> m_tadeu: Looks like it was removed from Debian and subsequently removed from Ubuntu. See Debian bug #574186
<ubottu> Debian bug 574186 in ftp.debian.org "RM: egroupware -- RoQA; security buggy, unmaintained" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/574186
<m_tadeu> Pici: I see...is there a proper replacement?
<Pici> m_tadeu: I'm not sure of one off the top of my head.  I see a few results if I search for 'groupware' in the repositories
<Daskreech> m_tadeu: No PPAs for it?
<_markb1_> if you are inclined to to "VM based development" (KVM, or vbox, or lxc), is it wiser to install Ubu-server, *then* KDE desktop... ?
<_markb1_> vs. plain Kubuntu
<littlegirl> Hey there, I was offered 2 security updates, but am getting a warning that they could compromise my system. I took a screenshot. Is there somewhere I can upload the screenshot (without an account) so you can see it?
<yofel> _markb1_: depends on what you need, if you want a full desktop session then installing kubuntu desktop would be faster than installing server and later desktop ontop of it
<rww> littlegirl: run "sudo apt-get update" in a Terminal and then see if you still get the message.
<_markb1_> do want a full desktop, but may need server bits??? (I am presuming)
<littlegirl> rww: Will do.
<yofel> there's ubuntu-vm-builder which I use to create KVM sessions and that creates a server image
<_markb1_> yofel: right, I recall that a while back (as a sh-script, then a Py package)
<yofel> _markb1_: you can install the server parts on top of the desktop and desktop ontop of the server
<yofel> so it's a question what you need more
<_markb1_> yofel: including the kernel?  ru running the server kernel
<yofel> that too, although if you change that much installing server and later kubuntu-desktop would probably be easier
<littlegirl> rww: Thank you! That worked like a charm! (:
<rww> littlegirl: alrighty. the problem was that the package lists didn't download properly, not that there was any security problem :)
<_markb1_> yofel: roger... it may not be 100% necessary -- gonna have to run a variety of VMs (suse, centos/rhel) for customers
<littlegirl> rww: Thank goodness! Maybe the error message should be changed. (:
<Daskreech> _markb1_: You can install kubuntu then install ubuntu-server :)
<ubuntu____> ola como faço para me conectar ao chat br
<ubuntu____> help me plix
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cjq> 谁帮我解释下，这是什么？
<szal> !cn | cjq
<ubottu> cjq: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cjq> 我现在在用的是什么？
<szal> we no speak Chino ^^
<cjq> someone tell me what it is
<szal> what what is?
<cjq> what am i useing
<szal> huh?
<cjq> just for chatting
<Peace-> ??
<Peace-> i guess quassel or konversation
<szal> [18:58:19] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from cjq: Konversation 1.3.1 (C) 2002-2010 by the Konversation team.
<cjq> I am useing konversation.but ,what this is?
<cjq> what can i do with it
<Peace-> chat here
<szal> !irc | cjq
<ubottu> cjq: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Peace-> ask problems
<maco> cjq: it's a chatroom for kubuntu technical support
<maco> there are many other open-source-related chatrooms on this server as well
<szal> we need a factoid for general IRC introduction
<maco> (and there are lots of other servers too)
<cjq> thank you very much
<Daskreech> szal: Write one
<Daskreech> szal: What should it say?
<szal> Daskreech: in a nutshell, IRC = Internet Relay Chat, and point to a resource explaining it and perhaps point to some clients
<Daskreech> szal: Tell that to ubottu
<Daskreech> szal: Though the current one does have a list of clients if you read it
<Daskreech> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<tftech> James147: Hello
<tftech> Hello, I need help with Video drivers
<bbeck> Does anyone know if KDE 4.7 will be packaged for Natty, or is it just for the next version of Kubuntu?
<yofel> bbeck: packages are being worked on
<bbeck> awesome, you guys rock!
<Peace-> i am on alpha2 xD
<muntiKubu> yofel: that was quick..thanks for the 4.7 in oneiric
<Peace-> but...there are not so much changes
<yofel> mostly groundwork I believe, kwin got some (not really visible) changes, etc.
<Peace-> for normal users ... interfaces it's the same
<Peace-> interface
<muntiKubu> yofel: hope a new live cd with 4.7 is built soon?
<yofel> it was some work to work out the split sources, as well as the svn -> git move
<yofel> muntiKubu: I would guess the one from tomorrow should be fine
<altin> yofel: any clue ?
<yofel> altin: uh... about?
<muntiKubu> yofel: great. thanks again for all your hard work, and to ScottK too
<yofel> muntiKubu: get into -devel and thank everyone on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ;)
<altin> yofel: can you tell me how can I install nvidia recomended drivers for ubuntu via terminal cuz i uninstalled them and now the ubuntu wont boot
<yofel> altin: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<yofel> make sure xorg.conf is right (probably is if nouveau doesn't work)
<yofel> actually jockey-text is the proper way, but I don't know the exact parameters
<szal> to be precise -> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig <- that should be all that's needed plus a reboot
<RonaldJ> Hello all. What is the best photo-editing tool under kubuntu? Is that still GIMP?
<yofel> I would say so, gwenview for simple thing ans digikam for management
<yofel> *simple things and ..
<RonaldJ> yofel thanks. Installing gimp...
<bbeck> RonaldJ: you might check out Krita, it is very nice.
<Daskreech> RonaldJ: What do you mean by best?
<RonaldJ> Daskreech I mean good tools and not much lost while using the tools
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> you mean you want a lossless editor?
<Peace-> bbeck: well krita... it's not so good ...
<Peace-> no effects
<Peace-> i mean as much as gimp
<draik> Hello all. How can I setup my various hard drives to mount in /media with the name of the drive?
<draik> I had them named in /media with their name, but the upgrade to 11.04 put many of them with the wrong device name.
<draik> Example: /dev/sda1 is /media/sdd1  and /dev/sdd1 is /media/sdb1 and so forth with a mix up.
<szal> edit /etc/fstab accordingly, make sure all mount points exist & reboot
<moetunes> or do   sudo mount -av
<draik> szal: I just thought of that (/etc/fstab) a moment before you mentioned it.
<draik> szal: And all mount points exist, they just don't show up properly in /media. Should be a trivial fix.
 * szal has all partitions labeled, no messing w/ device node names
<draik> I have 6 drives, each with names, but none were showing up as such after the upgrade to 11.04
<bbeck> Peace-: good call, Krita is a great painting application, Gimp is a good photo manipulation app.
<Daskreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<draik> Thanks szal and Daskreech.
<Daskreech> Sure
<dirk_> google findet die seite, er verstößt. wenn  er keine Rechte hat gegen das Copyright, kann teuer werden
<Daskreech> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<OerHeks> Daskreech, howlong do we have to wait for 4.7 hits the mirrors ?
<Daskreech> OerHeks: it's on the mirrors now
<Daskreech> You can grab the source
<OerHeks> ah, no, i'd rather wait for ubuntu's
<yofel> 4.7 is being uploaded to oneiric
<Daskreech> ah ask in #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> it's a lot so will take till tomorrow probably
<Daskreech> But I would guess at worst before the end of tomorrow depending on how adventerous you are
<OerHeks> i could wait a reasonable few days
<yofel> no, this won't be as bad as 4.6.90, don't worry
<chachan> guys, I have a VirtualBox guest, I changed the MAC address though the VirtualBox interface and now, I can't see an interface in my guest
<chachan> lspci show the hardware, but when I do: dhclient eth0 # it says like the hardware isn't there
<OerHeks> chachan, i am not sure, but after altering the mac tru vbox, you should restart networking on the host ?
<chachan> OerHeks, host?
<chachan> let me try
<OerHeks> wb
<chachan> OerHeks, it didn't work :(
<OerHeks> oke, did you choose the right networkadapter in vbox settings manager ?
<OerHeks> chanchan you didn't change the MAC into the MAC of the host, i hope ?
<tomppa> moro kaikki
<tomppa> sanokaa jotai
<tomppa> talk something
<tomppa> my friends nobo
<tomppa> lololololololololololololo
<tomppa> ööööööööööööööööööööööö
<tomppa> ääääääääääääääääääääääääääää
<FloodBotK1> tomppa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !fi | tomppa
<ubottu> tomppa: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Daskreech> thanks Pici
<Pici> Daskreech: Hopefully they don't cause too many issues for #u-fi
<Ddpbf> hi
<Ddpbf> any chances for 4.7 in natty?
<rww> Ddpbf: per http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7-rc1 "There won't be any packages for 11.04 before 4.7 Final."
<Ddpbf> 4.7 is released
<rww> (When there are, they'll be in Backports aiui. See the Software Repository Guide linked on that page for more info on that repository.)
<Ddpbf> actually available in ftp
<rww> Okay, so when the packaging for it is done, it'll be there :P
<rww> (and kubuntu.org will have an announcement)
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> thanks
<Pici> And the topic here,l ikely.
<soee> yofel, what does WIP in status mean?
<yofel> work in progress
<soee> ah ok, thank you
<RonaldJ> Is there a way to get all the gimp windows into one window like photoshop?
<yofel> IIRC that's planned for the next release of gimp, but for gimp 2.6: no
<soee> RonaldJ, what GIMP version ?
<RonaldJ> soee 2.6.11
<RonaldJ> soee default kubuntu 11.04
<soee> RonaldJ, the 2.7.x has single window option but it isnt stable, 2.6 was a bit tricky to get single window
<soee> RonaldJ, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/gimpbox-get-single-window-mode-in.html
<RonaldJ> soee I think I can do that :) 2.6
<RonaldJ> soee thanks. I did not find it.
<Daskreech> RonaldJ: there is a plugin called Gimpshop that does that I think
<RonaldJ> soee gimp crashes after the changes :(
<RonaldJ> Can not start it anymore
<RonaldJ> Daskreech how do I get that?
<Daskreech> I don't know I've never used it
<soee> RonaldJ, read the comments, maybe there is something
<Daskreech> RonaldJ: try starting it from the terminal it will probably tell you why it crashes
<RonaldJ> Saskreech nope it just stops with no message. Not in the logs too
<RonaldJ> gimpshop is dead sinds 2006 btw
<Daskreech> Ah well I know that discussion started about then to make Gimp have one window so they may have just joined in that
<RonaldJ> I'm going to restore everything. Try it later when I have energy for this kind of problems.
<Daskreech> RonaldJ: try doing a backup of your settings next time. Things break just throw back the old settings
<enderw99> is there an eta on kde 4.7?
<soee> http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/plasma.php
<Daskreech> soee: \o/
<Daskreech> enderw99: It's out
<enderw99> what repo?
<Daskreech> enderw99: Ah for Kubuntu :) It's in Kubuntu+1
<soee> almost ready for 11.04 as i can see
<Daskreech> when it's stable there it will be put out for narwhal
<Daskreech> Should be there by tomorrow if you are a early adopter who errs on the side of sanity
<soee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<soee> yofel doing great job
<yofel> I need a break, testing comes tomorrow :P
<soee> noooo :D
<soee> i can test hehe :)
<soee> yofel, so when can we expect 4.7 in kubuntu ppa ?
<yofel> if it works, tomorrow, if not in 2-3 days I guess
<soee> ok, thank you
<Snooffy> !classic > Snooffy
<ubottu> Snooffy, please see my private message
<Snooffy> !unity > Snooffy
<ubottu> Snooffy, please see my private message
<Snooffy> Hi, how to restart KDE not shutting down the whole station?
<Linkmaster> Snooffy: you can restart X, and to do that, log out of your session, log into a tty session, type 'sudo service KDM stop' and then type 'sudo serve KDM start' to restart it
<Snooffy> Linkmaster: nice one, thanks!
<Linkmaster> No problem
<Snooffy> Linkmaster: can i put as well service KDM restart ?
<Linkmaster> Snooffy: I'm not sure, I've always done it the first way I mentioned
<Linkmaster> You could possible, though you'd be running that command as root, so I can't say what might happen[though, in theory, nothing bad should happen]
<Snooffy> Linkmaster: roger that ;)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: just logging out of KDE shutsdown X
<Daskreech> Snooffy: ^^^ see above
 * Linkmaster thought KDM was part of KDE. His confusion
<Daskreech> It's linked to it
<Snooffy> Daskreech: ok thanks
<Snooffy> Daskreech: what if I have more users connected to it? Can i restart it from the command line?
#kubuntu 2011-07-28
<juacom99> Hi i got this 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter USB Headphones and i can heard sound on it but i can's use it microphone, i thinks is an alsa porblem can anyone please help me?
<bobweaver> hi there I have a question about kmenu I have used kmenu-edit gui to change the menu the way that I like it. I would now like to put that file in the default setting so when I back up my system the  menu will not change back to the defaukt one
<Pici> Stupid question: How do I click links in konsole?
<bobweaver> where is the default kmenu kocated
<bobweaver> I have tried alot of places
<bobweaver> cant seem to find it
<bobweaver> I know how to replace files
<bobweaver> but where
<bobweaver> is the ?
<Pici> If you didn't need to use sudo/kdesudo to run kmenu-edit, then its likely being stored in your user's /home
<bobweaver> I know where that file is just where is the default one located
<Pici> Oh.
<bobweaver> locate menu | grep defaukt
<bobweaver> locate menu | grep default *
<bobweaver> nothing
<bobweaver> My base is ubuntu not kubuntu also but I am  running kdm and removed gdm and ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> bobweaver: I'd guess somewhere under: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<bobweaver> thanks
<Pici> This is my first week with KDE, I'm a GNOME person normally, I'm just not too keen on the direction GNOME is going these days and trying out alternatives.
<bobweaver> I am also looking at /etc/xdg
<bobweaver> is this gnome ??
<bobweaver> I am also looking at /etc/xdg/menu*
<bobweaver> I am also looking at /etc/xdg/menus*
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver>  I see this application-merged and look in it and there is wine
<bobweaver> I put file in now and nothing
<netsurf3> hey anyone got the new humblebundle?
<Daskreech> Snooffy: You generally will not have multiple people logged into the same Xserver THey will get their own
<Daskreech> Pici: I think You hold alt
<Daskreech> bobweaver: Probably /usr/share/kde
<Snooffy> Daskreech: ok, thanks for the info
<Daskreech> Pici: What didn't you like about GNOME's direction?
<Daskreech> bobweaver: Oh actually yes /etc/xdg would be a better place
<Pici> Daskreech: I felt like I was losing control.
<Daskreech>  xdg is the cross (x) desktop guidelines
<Daskreech> Pici: In GNOME? Really? Nooooo
<Pici> :P
<Daskreech> netsurf3: It's out today isn't it?
<Daskreech> Pici: :-D
<netsurf3> Daskreech, out yesterday technically
<bobweaver> Daskreech: thanks
<netsurf3> annoyed me though that hammer fight was a rubbish quality port :(
<Daskreech> Pici: What did they take away from you?
<Daskreech> netsurf3: Be glad they are porting it. Congratulate for that before all else
<Pici> Daskreech: Actually, it was the fact that no desktop environment was working at all when I installed 11.10, but my other reason is just as valid.
<netsurf3> while what you are saying is true the fact that I paid for it and then found out i cant play it is a bit frustrating
<Daskreech> netsurf3: Oh not being able to play sucks :(
<netsurf3> opensource stuff I can forgive for not working flawlessly I even expect it, but when you pay money for it you'd expect it to work or at least know to what degree it doesnt
<netsurf3> Daskreech, yeah its some kind of mouse input bug, judders the mouse on a 100% mouse input game
<netsurf3> ahh thought occoured why it was doing it
<netsurf3> brb
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> I like when people use FOSS :) always starts them thinking on how to fix stuff
<netsurf3> Daskreech, hmm thats a shame :( no dice
<Daskreech> it has no logs?
<netsurf3> apparently not
<netsurf3> i cant find any
<chaitu> Hello All.Would I be able to install kubuntu by having iso on my external hard disk?thanks
<e_t_> chaitu: Not really. There are ways to do something similar, but it's not as simple as just having the ISO image on your hard drive.
<chaitu> no sorry. I meant..can I hookup my usb hard disk and install kubuntu onto this system?
<chaitu> like have my usb hard disk boot up kubuntu...
<Daskreech> chaitu: Oh yes if your motherboard supports that
<chaitu> oh cool. can you please tell me how to find that out?
<chaitu> it gives me options to choose which order to boot. It has cd,notebook hard disk,usb and so on..
<e_t_> chaitu: That sounds like your BIOS menu. You probably want to leave that alone for now, because a change there is somewhat permanent.
<e_t_> chaitu: On my computer, I can press F12 during boot and get a one-time-only boot selector. Different makers have different keys though.
<chaitu> All am trying to do is install the latest kubuntu and as my cd drive is out of order and I couldnt get the 2 gb usb stick to work, am seeing if having this iso image on my 1tb hard drive will help me installing
<e_t_> No, it won't. Not unless you can get it burnt onto a CD or written to a flash drive.
<e_t_> What about your 2GB usb stick didn't work? That sounds like the best bet for you.
<chaitu> I did follow the guide on ubuntu to make my 2 gb a installer. It does not work sadly..
<chaitu> guess will format that 2gb drive and try again
<chaitu> 2 gb is enough,right?thats all I have handy now
<e_t_> chaitu: The ISO image is less than 700
<e_t_> chaitu: The ISO image is less than 700MB, 2GB = 2000MB.
<chaitu> oh..
<e_t_> sorry, I pressed Enter by mistake.
<chaitu> true.my bad
<e_t_> What OS are you using right now and what program are you using to try to create the USB disk?
<chaitu> am on kubuntu now.http://bit.ly/6Sf2A is the method I used.
<chaitu> Incase you are busy to open that link, its on the ubuntu website
<e_t_> OK. Give unetbootin a try (sudo apt-get install unetbootin) and run it with "kdesudo unetbootin". When usb-creator fails on me, that's what I turn to.
<chaitu> ok let me do that.please give me a minute.thanks
<chaitu> umnn it gives me this http://pastebin.com/L66EaG2x
<e_t_> What's the output of "uname -r -p" ?
<doublinc9> hi, how do i edit grub so i can boot another OS first?
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Daskreech> Second link
<doublinc9> for those wondering
<doublinc9>  sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Daskreech> :)
<gigenieks> Hi guys
<Daskreech> hi gigenieks
<gigenieks> In Quassel I can only chat #kubuntu channel
<gigenieks> how can I add other channels
<gigenieks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Quassel
<gigenieks> only manual I found
<gigenieks> :/
<maum> hello
<maum> I cannot hear the sound even though I put the command(alsa force-reload) into /etc/rc.local file.
<Linkmaster> gigenieks: click the 'join' button on the top and type in a channel, such as #kubuntu-offtopic, or click on the link I created to the -offtopic channel, or type /join <channel name> ie  '/join #kubuntu-offtopic
<gigenieks> yes did that
<gigenieks> I just was supicious about
<gigenieks> Network: Kubuntu IRC (thought I would connect only to #kubuntu nothing more..)
<gigenieks> silly
<gigenieks> Anybody knows how to setup and use Virtual Box?
<Daskreech> gigenieks: where do you want to add them?
<Daskreech> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Daskreech> maum: you can hear no sound at all?
<gigenieks> Daskreech: "add them" ?
<Daskreech> You said you wanted to add other channels
<Daskreech> I didn't know if you meant a permanent add or just wanted to join them
<maum> Daskreech, yes
<Daskreech> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maum> if I put the command in the terminal -> sudo alsa force-reload , I can hear the sound. but I want the permanent way because if I reboot the system, the problem is still existed.
<gigenieks> right now will work temporarly add
<gigenieks> I would like to know this
<gigenieks> I searched in K Package Kit
<gigenieks> "virtual box"
<gigenieks> 9 results
<gigenieks> 1st, VirtualBox OSE
<gigenieks> and 8 other is like needed or what?
<gigenieks> 2nd virtualbox-guest-additions
<gigenieks> virtuabox-ose "x86 virtualization solution - base binaries"
<gigenieks> virtualbox-ose-dbg
<gigenieks> virtualbox-ose-dkms
<gigenieks> virtualbox-ose-fuse
<gigenieks> -virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<gigenieks> virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<gigenieks> virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<gigenieks> I guess I just need "VirtualBox OSE" for now?
<gigenieks> or that other stuff too?
<rww> you just need virtualbox-ose
<rww> it'll pull in the other packages from that list that it wants
<gigenieks> ok
<gigenieks> and --->
<gigenieks> do i need to close other applications while I install VB in order to avoid getting some errors / issues
<gigenieks> ?
<Linkmaster> gigenieks: this isn't windows :P You can have other applications running, it doesn't cause problems[I often run applications even while muon/apt-get is updating said applications, no worries on my end]
<gigenieks> I have 750RAM used (of 1GB) and 230MB swap, wouldnt it take much longer if I didnt close apps
<gigenieks> just listening to awesome music :D
<Linkmaster> gigenieks: another 1gig user! I thought I was the only one left :P
<Linkmaster> Though I put a 6gig swap, so I forgot what happens when I dont' close things out xD
<gigenieks> 6gb swap??
<gigenieks> I put only 1gb
<gigenieks> and everything is fine
<gigenieks> :)
<gigenieks> Linkmaster: this is my father's pc mine have only 768mb and not DDR2 just DDR
<gigenieks> ....
<gigenieks> in that I will put Xubuntu
<Linkmaster> Xubuntu might be good, haha. Or an older version of Kubuntu
<gigenieks> going install VB
<gigenieks> see later
<cypha> hi
<cypha> why can't I download themes?
<cypha> says network error
<gigenieks> did you asked that in kubuntuforums.net?
<gigenieks> or searched in googlubuntu?
<gigenieks> Dont have any experience with themes in Kubuntu yet..
<maum> I cannot hear the sound even though I put the command(alsa force-reload) into /etc/rc.local file.
<cypha> i have a pretty specifc question
<cypha> can I make the same terminal window appear and disappear with a keyboard shortcut?
<cypha> even if it loses focus
<e_t_> cypha: right-click on the window's title bar, go down to Advanced, and select Window Shortcut. You'll be able to assign a shortcut to that window.
<cypha> e_t, I mean permanent
<cypha> also, where can I change the standard shortcut for next tab? I no longer want it to be ctrl+.
<e_t_> System Settings > Shortcuts and Gestures > Standard Keyboard Shortcuts. (In Custom Shorcuts, you can create your own permanent shortcuts)
<cypha> oh, i see, it's a shortcut within rekonq itself
<cypha> that's why i couldn't find it
<cypha> cool that the system settings shortcuts realized the keycombo was occupied (even in an app outside itself)
<rww> cypha: it appears kde-look.org is down right now, that would explain your theme network error.
<cypha> ahh, cool, gracias :)
<cypha> there's no "Activate next tab" in the standard keyboard shortcuts, btw
<bigbrovar> any idea if kubuntu 11.10 would come with kmail1 in the repos? or is this the wrong place to ask?
<cypha> how can I remove a shortcut I created for a window?
<cypha> it doesn't remove
<redeyyez> this things kicking my ass tonight lol i just want to watch a movie and go to sleep, logitech z05 external usb speaker
<redeyyez> Normally have to set it as the default output device for sound
<redeyyez> can't remember how ive done it in the past.
<redeyyez> kubuntu natty
<redeyyez> anyone? i need to change the default play back device to the external seakerws
<mabl> @redeyyez: I do this via the system-settings dialog Multimedia->Phonon and change the order of the output devices
<mabl> If that doesn't hal, try pavucontrol
<redeyyez> finally got the ability to do just that. Device appeared and everything, it was glorious!!! Then i realized boxee is still playing through the laptop
<redeyyez> best question now is how to restart the sound card w/o rebooting
<mabl> povucontrol let's you reroute the sound of applications to different output devices
<redeyyez> ah that's nice
<redeyyez> searched packimanager can't find the tarball
<mabl> oubs, typo it's pavucontrol
<mabl> it's a gtk app though
<cypha> how in the world do I increase the general font size in here?
<redeyyez> sad sad day rebooted like a windows server, all setup liike you say yet no lobitech usb sound
<cypha> redeyyez, how can i adjust the default font for kubuntu?
<cypha> i'm finding it difficult to read most thing
<cypha> s
<cypha> sizewise and dullness
<redeyyez> cypha, i believe its sytem > System admin section  > font installer?
<redeyyez> adujust your resolution?
<cypha> the resolution is the same as it was on gnome and on windows
<mabl> @cypha Have a look into system settings -> Application Appearance -> Fonts
<mabl> @redeyyez, sorry I have no other idea how to get it working
<redeyyez> fixed itself arfter two reboots
<redeyyez> great now, wish i could done all that without rebooting
<cypha> mabl, thanks
<redeyyez> mabl thanks
<mabl> you're both welcome :)
<cypha> mabl, any way to darken the black?
<mabl> cypha, you mean the colour of the fonts?
<cypha> well, i dunno, i just feel like everything looks a bit blurry
<cypha> not as crisp as it should be
<mabl> it's probably anti-aliasing
<mabl> in your font's config, there is a "Use anti-aliasing" setting
<mabl> you can try to play with it a bit.
<dima_> Hello everyone. Every time I try to connect remotely to my kde desktop, I get "Refused uninvited connection attempt from ..." no matter what options I set in krfb
<dima_> Has anyone got it working?
<dima_> I've set the "allow uninvited connections" and specified the password. However it still closes connection with the same error
<cypha> how do i make a particular application have a shortcut for minimizing?
<cypha> mabl?
<mabl> hmm, you could do alt+f3 follwed by n
<mabl> you might also be able to assign a key in System Settings -> shortcuts and gestures
<cypha> mabl, in fact my ultimate goal was to have the window show/hide itself with the same shortcut (toggle)
<mabl> cypha, you can assign shortcuts under system settings - > shortcuts and g...->Global shortcuts -> KDE component: kwin
<Incarus6> KDE 4.7 has been released: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<mabl> but i'm not sure if it allows you to toggle
<cypha> cool, i set a shortcut
<ArchangelSe7en> awesome
<cypha> thanks
<cypha> brb
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> if a package is currently in 'oneiric', does this mean it's truly slated to be part of 11.10? (my imaginary alternative is that it's in testing and has a good chance of being pushed back)
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm wondering mostly about kdepim stuff - whether the jump to akonadi will occur w/ 11.10
<Shirakawasuna> maybe I just answered my own question.. I could've sworn it was version 4.6 less than a month ago, now it's still 4.4
<student> moin
<silentshadow> Hello...
<soee> hiho silentshadow
<silentshadow> I'm having a bit of trouble and its doing my head in... X.x
<silentshadow> Can someone help me with a few things...
<James147> !help | silentshadow
<ubottu> silentshadow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silentshadow> Ok, Well i just installed Kubuntu 11.04 and works fine. i just cant seem to get Java working at all .. i have gone through the tutorials and it fails after a few steps..
<James147> silentshadow: where does it fail?
<silentshadow> Well i put in 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts' then it hangs for a bit then fails with 5 errors :/
<silentshadow> Reading Package lists :0%....
<James147> silentshadow: have you enabled the partner repos?
<silentshadow> how do i do that?
<James147> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<silentshadow> that doesnt seem to work either ;/
<silentshadow> Is there any easyer way to install Java? :S
<silentshadow> Now trying to use KPackageKit...
<silentshadow> Bah this isnt helping?!!?!?
<yofel> silentshadow: what error do you get when running that add-apt-repository command?
<yofel> or why exactly do you _need_ sun-java
<silentshadow> unknown command x.x
<yofel> uh... what release are you on?
<silentshadow> 11.04 :/
<silentshadow> from http://www.kubuntu.org/
<yofel> doesn't make sense then, did you copy & paste everything between the quotes?
<yofel> from sudo to partner" ?
<jane-> i cant boot. iam on grub rescue>  error: file not found . what to do now >
<yofel> jane-: ouch, remember doing anything that might have lead to that?
<yofel> silentshadow: but in most cases openjdk and icedtea-plugin should work too
<yofel> except if there's an app that esp. requires the oracle one
<silentshadow> other than installing kubuntu ;s
<silentshadow> Ubuntu wouldnt install properly last time so i tried Kubuntu..and its not much better :9
<silentshadow> :(*
<yofel> well, what's the problem? (except java)
<yofel> we don't ship sun-java in the archive because we use openjdk usually
<James147> and most of the time you wont notice
<James147> the difference ^^
<silentshadow> kpackagekit even freezes alot -.-"
<silentshadow> i guess if i try reformatting.....again.. things "might" work...
<yofel> silentshadow: in konsole: "sudo apt-get install muon"
<yofel> maybe that works better than kpk
<silentshadow> Reading package lists... Error!
<silentshadow> E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<silentshadow> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<silentshadow> thats the error that comes up EVERY time.. :/
<yofel> I/O error o.O
<yofel> what do you see at the end of the output when you run 'dmesg' (please don't paste)
<silentshadow> o.O! What am i looking for other than 0's?
<jane-> i cant boot. iam on grub rescue>  error: file not found . what to do now >
<yofel> silentshadow: ok, can you pastebin the last ~20 lines?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silentshadow> i could try :P
<silentshadow> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silentshadow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653732/
<yofel> silentshadow: you've got issues with your hard disk, bad or badly connected cable maybe?
<silentshadow> X.x its a laptop :(
<yofel> plug the disk out and in again, maybe the pins aren't clean
<silentshadow> hmm... if i can even get it open lol
<silentshadow> but il try then come back on here
<silentshadow> if i remember how lol
<yofel> shouldn't be more than a screw usually ^^
<silentshadow> Oh also would this problem possibly be the cause for windows 7 to corrupt and crash?
<yofel> sure, if it can't read/write data from/to the disk any OS would stop working
<silentshadow> hmmm ok. thanks, be back soon
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<afief> When installing kubuntu form a usb stick I get "configuring apt failed. installer crashed", is there any workaround for this?
<silentshadow> Alright. Im back.
<silentshadow> should i re-install Kubuntu again?
<yofel> silentshadow: first check dmesg again if you still get ATA  errors
<yofel> need to go, bbl
<afief> When installing kubuntu form a usb stick I get "configuring apt failed. installer crashed", is there any workaround for this?
<BluesKaj> afief, check the md5sum on the image /iso
<BluesKaj> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<afief> BluesKaj: I did, md5 is perfect
<afief> also, only seems to happen on specific machines
<BluesKaj> afief, hmm, it's always the apt error ?
<afief> BluesKaj: Yup. tried it three times
<BluesKaj> any cdroms on these machines ? or you might consider the alternate install
<afief> BluesKaj: they do have cdroms, but I don't have any CDs around
<AlexZion> hi everyone, just a simple question ..., I'm a Kubuntu 11.04 user, we will have kde 4.7 for our system ? or we need to wait until Kubuntu 11.10 ?
<BluesKaj> and the bios is set to boot from the usb stick , afief ?
<BluesKaj> I have to ask
<afief> BluesKaj: nope, but I set boot from usb stick on the bootmenu(this way I don't have to go back and change it when I'm done installing)
<BluesKaj> afief, which bootmenu ?
<mrub> hello everyone, I'm so excited about kde 4.7, does anyone have estimates when the binary packages will come out? ;)
<soee> mrub, today if there wont be any problem thats what yofel said
<afief> BluesKaj: something my bios got. instead of going to the BIOS setup I can go to this "boot menu" and chose a different boot device for this session
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, not sure about kde 4.7 for 11.04 , but you could check at www.kde.org
<James147> BluesKaj: most computer have a key you can press at boot to let you pick which device to boot off bypassing the list in the bios
<afief> BluesKaj: most modern laptops/desktops have it
<AlexZion> thanks BluesKaj I will ....
<James147> ^^ though some need it enabled in the bios first :)
<mrub> soee: thank you for the information
<soee> Alexia_Death, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging as yuo can see only few items missing for 11.04
<BluesKaj> James147, how modern /
<BluesKaj> ?
<soee> AlexZion, up to you
<James147> BluesKaj: not that modern
<James147> BluesKaj: computer 5 or more years old will probally have it
<BluesKaj> don't think I have it on this pc , 3yrs old \
<BluesKaj> so it lists the boot sequence ...but that's immaterial if you already have grub , because the shift key will bring it up
<student> doesn't bring it up on my pc....
<afief> BluesKaj: but I don't have grub on the laptop I'm trying to install on. It only has the pre-installed Windows7 on it
<AlexZion> mhhhh, soee I think the only way would be to compile it ..., and I'm not so expert about it ...., so I cannot try it in a production machine ....
<afief> My main machine is slugging along with 256MB ram
<Guest89038> ihr habts doch keine ahnung
<soee> AlexZion, why do yuo think that >?
<student> @Guest89038: nazzi?
<Pici> !de | Guest89038
<ubottu> Guest89038: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pici> student: Please stop.
<soee> AlexZion, just wait day or 2 and you wil hava 4.7 in backports
<soee> *will
<student> @pici: sry, but he was insulting
<student> did send me pictures of him naked
<AlexZion> really , it's planned to be available !?! , good news , for what I read I thougth it was just for 11.10 ...., so I'll wait without problem  even weeks ..... ;)
<Pici> student: Excuse me? All he did was say one thing in german.
<student> @Pici: he joined our channel days ago, just for trolling
<afief> AlexZion: it is for 11.10 but the awesome kubuntu guys do a backport of KDE current+1 for every version ;)
<afief> for those of us who can't risk upgrading the whole system right now
<whity> jetzt hats dich student
<student> okay, i'm outta here, if you don't like the truth
<AlexZion> perfect afief..., like always ...., thanks to every developer for the great job done on kubuntu ....
<silentshadow> Hello?
<afief> AlexZion: if you want to help them you can always try out the daily builds and look for imperfections
<afief> silentshadow: hello
<silentshadow> I have just reinstalled Kubuntu and also did all the updates while instaling the OS.
<silentshadow> Now from step 1, How do i get java setup?
<bazhang> !java | silentshadow
<ubottu> silentshadow: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> !partner | silentshadow
<ubottu> silentshadow: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<afief> ubottu: I love you
<ubottu> afief: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afief> awww
<silentshadow> lol
<AlexZion> afief: I cannot rigth now , due to missing space on hard disk ...., I'll change my laptop very sun hopefully ....., after that I would like to learnand contribute much more .....
<AlexZion> ops* very soon ....
<afief> AlexZion: Cool :D Good luck and most important: enjoy free software
<benedict__> hi! how can i copy a directory to another server _with_ all symlinks?
<BluesKaj> silentshadow, or you could install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest39284> Hello, someone knows how to switch between 2 graphics "cards"? One is Nvidia Gforce and other is the intel-i3 graphics processor
<AlexZion> Guest39284: for what I know , is not so easy , should be out there some "experimental package" for that ....., I didn't change my laptop yet because I don't find any interesting laptop without optimus technology
<silentshadow> It seems i can and have installed Java 6 runtime now.
<silentshadow> :D
<silentshadow> Just cant use it in firefox lol
<Guest39284> AlexZion. Oks i'm searching for something to do it, and i found that the new kernells provide the possibility of switch between graphics cards by  using vga_switcheroo
<BluesKaj> silentshadow, did you install the restricted-extras?
<silentshadow> Nope.
<AlexZion> Guest39284: great but be carefull, I don't know if you will find already a stable system ....
<silentshadow> Doing another update x.x
<Guest39284> AlexZion: I'm reading about, and it seems to be unestable. In fact i think im going to be waiting to another solution (it has to come this year). Im only using normal applications, never games. So i can wait
<Guest39284> AlexZion: Thanks for all!
<AlexZion> you are welcome ...., anyway Guest39284 while you are waiting for a solution , there is a way to switch off the nvidia card , to improve the barrery duration ...
<Guest39284> AlexZion: No prob, because the one that is being used by the laptop is the intel graphics so is the best option to wait.
<silentshadow> This isnt working....
<ElTimo> Does anyone have any experience with Bumblebee?
<soee> anyone using YaRock ?
<BluesKaj> silentshadow, the restricted extras provides the plugins for java, flash and other codecs etc necessary for your install to work with webmedia and multimedia ...that all i can tell you
<BluesKaj> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<silentshadow> this is stupid...doesnt work.. il find something else...
<BluesKaj> he's stupid
<BluesKaj> you can lead a horse to water ....
<OerHeks> .. but you can't make him eat it ?
<BluesKaj> drink
<shane2peru1> out of curiosity, why is it when I open firefox, it opens not full screen, but only half screen?
<sebastiano> sorry it probably has been asked a 1000 times, but when will the kde 4.7 packages be ready?
<AlexZion> sebastiano: kde 4.7 is ready , but depend of what distro are you using ...to be available ..
<sebastiano> AlexZion: what about 11.4?
<AlexZion> it should be rady in few days I guess ....
<AlexZion> *ready
<sebastiano> AlexZion: ok cool tnx
<AlexZion> you're welcome...... ;)
<PaulW2U> sebastiano: keep an eye on http://www.kubuntu.org/news. PPA details will also be announced there
<mfraz74> What about Amarok 2.4.2?
<AlexZion> mfraz74: maybe you'll have much more info in #amarok channel about it
<mfraz74> AlexZion: The beta is out, but no one seems to have packaged it for Kubuntu 11.04 yet
<AlexZion> no , for the 11.04 , you can get just 2.4.1, using the backport ppa....
<mfraz74> I know about 2.4.1, but I have stuck with 2.4.0 as it has a bug and that has been fixed in 2.4.2
<AlexZion> mfraz74: I had a problem with streaming , but I fixed using 2.4.1 and changing the phonon backend with vlc backend as they suggest me on the channel
<LarsT> Hello
<LarsT> I need help
<LarsT> .
<LarsT> .
<mfraz74> AlexZion: it is the saving of ratings to files bug that is affecting me - even though saving of statistics to file is disabled it still does it
<LarsT> no
<LarsT> i need help
<mfraz74> what with?
<LarsT> i have ap roblem iwth
<LarsT> unity
<LarsT> t
<LarsT> y
<paolinux> hi
<genii-around> LarsT: You probably want the regular #ubuntu channel then, not here
<LarsT> no i meant
<LarsT> i have a problem with unity
<LarsT> and it is not solveable
<LarsT> so i wanted to change the environment
<genii-around> LarsT: If you have installed kubuntu-desktop then you can choose from the login screen to use it instead.
<LarsT> i do a clean reinstall
<LarsT> but first i have to check if kde is right for me
<LarsT> maybe i can explain my problem first
<BluesKaj> that would help
<LarsT> okay well
<LarsT> the biggest problem is
<paolinux> on my kubuntu 11.04 (kde 6.6.5) i mounted a nfs share. when this share is not more available (server shutdown/poweroff) , plasma-desktop freezes
<LarsT> unity uses compiz. and compiz has desktop wall
<LarsT> and the desktop wall thing has the problem that windows maximises where they are most
<LarsT> t
<ikonia> LarsT: you've asked about this before and it's been explained to you before
<ikonia> stop now
<paolinux> are there anyone with my same issue?
<ikonia> paolinux: you'll find that's quite common with NFS
<ikonia> paolinux: stale NFS managment is known to cause similar problems in many applications,
<LarsT> ikonia: yes i know but i want to explain the background
<ikonia> LarsT: we don't need to hear it
<ikonia> LarsT: there is a bug logged on it - you've explained it many times, enough. This is your only warning
<LarsT> well BluesKaj, and i can not deactivate desktop wall because unity crashed then, and so i want to change to kde
 * BluesKaj shrugs , sorry, no instant gratifiacation here LarsT
<paolinux> ikonia: yes... but tihs issue affecting also plasma-desktop... and is not nice that when the nfs share is not available  your desktop freezes.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry to interupt, long story, don't worry about it
<ikonia> paolinux: it's just a feature of how NFS works, it maybe worth logging a bug to see if plsma can handle it better though
<mr-rich> is there a way to tell kpackagekit to ignore a certain update?
<paolinux> ikonia: hum... yes mybee a good idea to logging a bug
<mfraz74> Why does kpackage kit keep asking for my password even though I have set it to remember me?
<ubuntu____> can anyone help me??
<ubuntu____> please..please..please...
<ubuntu____> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54536/why-doesnt-grub-detect-my-installation
<ubuntu____> my GRUB doesn't detect my ubuntu partition...
<ubuntu____> only memtest+ appear..
<ubuntu____> I don't have windows partition..
<ubuntu____> only ubuntu partition in it..
<ubuntu____> anyone??
<ghettoblaster> what did you use to create partitions?
<ubuntu____> nust normal installation using live cd
<ghettoblaster> have you tried "sudo update-grub"?
<ubuntu____> now i'm using live cd to access to the internet
<ubuntu____> yup.. soo many times..
<ubuntu____> only memtest appear..
<ubuntu____> ghettoblaster :not my ubuntu installation...
<ghettoblaster> why did you create an extended partition for swap ?
<ubuntu____> i dont know.. i dont know how this happen
<ghettoblaster> hmm, im not that expert but what about a fresh, clean install with "use whole disk" in install dialog?
<ubuntu____> yeah, i think i use that when i installing ubuntu
<ghettoblaster> what kind of computer is it?
<ubuntu____> ghettoblaster: laptop brand HP Compaq..
<ghettoblaster> version?
<ubuntu____> version of the laptop?
<ubuntu____> compaq presario cq40
<ghettoblaster> yes like 615 or such
<ubuntu____> ghettoblaster: before this i had reinstalled my grub cause my grub menu is missing...
<ghettoblaster> if you dont have any other OS installed ubuntu shows no menu, i think
<ghettoblaster> should work fine: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+cq40
<ghettoblaster> did GRUB work before you reinstalled it?
<ubuntu____> sometimes does sometime not but it automatically go to the login screen..
<ghettoblaster> i'm not very experienced in Compaq Laptops, maybe try to remove sdb reinstall ubuntu and install sdb again?
<ghettoblaster> this laptop should work, i don't know linux to sometimes boot sometimes not, 0 or 1, should work always in standard configuration.
<ubuntu____> the sdb is my removable drives it not related to the partition..
<ubuntu____> yeah, before thi i had install ubuntu lucid and natty, it seem okay..
<ubuntu____> but after i install kubuntu and use entire partition, this happen..
<ghettoblaster> you could try to install and partition manually, cause you can create up to four primary partitions on one harddisk.
<ghettoblaster> i don't see any sense to create an extended partition...
<James147> ubuntu____: how did you reinstall grub?
<ubuntu____> i using some command i found in internet..
<James147> ubuntu____: can you paste the command here
<ubuntu____> Jame147: you want me to paste it from the early stage or just reinstall command?
<James147> ubuntu____: if you followed sevrail steps then pastebin them, but its find to paste one line here
<James147> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu____> James147:http://paste.ubuntu.com/653878/
<James147> ubuntu____: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<karmo> Kate 3.6.2 using KDE 4.6.2 doesn't save sessions. It throws error into terminal when i'm trying to save a session with some random name: QFile::remove: Empty or null file name
<administrator>  bvcbv
<rapidsp> hi
<rapidsp> anybody know when will be 4.7 at backports?
<OerHeks> soon, rapidsp
<rapidsp> )
<BajK> as long as "soon" means before Friday 17 o'clock :D but how was that saying? What's good needs some time (or so :D)
<yofel> BajK: SOON™
<yofel> don't worry, I'm not talking about "Debian Soon™" ;)
<Peace-> heya
<BajK> :D
<BajK> I just know the KDE definition of release schedule :D normally "releases on x" means "y 1:58" (which is "x 23:58 UTC") :D
<BajK> yofel: it's just, it would be neat to actually have 4.7 running when going to the relase party *grin*
<James147> arch
<yofel> the packages are backported, but need some fixing
<James147> dam mouse
 * Peace- downloading kde 4.7 an installing on alpha2
<cher> Today I have no luck googling... I want to setup my (headless) kubuntu box to connect to a WLAN during booting. All I can find is the "normal" setup procedures for connections of a specific user. Can someone point me to search keywords or give me URLs where I can continue my search?
<cher> Ah hold on I think I got it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessPCMCIATroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FWiFiTroubleshooting looks good.
<robby> v
<fillipo> může mi někdo vysvětlit, k čemu je tento IRC klient?:-)
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> does kde 4.7 is being packaged for maverick ?
<fillipo> czech?
<robby> hi
<genii-around> !cz | fillipo
<ubottu> fillipo: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<robby> m7
<Daskreech> PasNox: I don't think so
<yofel> PasNox: no, maverick won't get 4.7, only natty and oneiric
<Daskreech> PasNox: At least not from the core Kubuntu team
<yofel> right
<ashwin> http://paste.kde.org/102913/ Which driver do i need to install for dialup commection
<KubuntuUser> @yofel When should we expect KDE 4.7.0 SC FInal packages in backports ppa?
<yofel> no ETA, since ~1 minute ago the Depencies seem right, now's testing time
<KubuntuUser> thanks
<KubuntuUser> Suse seems to have got thier packages a few hours back. Keep up the good work!
<PasNox> Daskreech, yofel: even in the unsupported update ??
<ashwin>  http://paste.kde.org/102913/ Which driver do i need to install for dialup commection
<yofel> PasNox: natty will get PPA backports from us, maverick not - feel free to get someone to try it
<Daskreech> PasNox: even that :) If someone would like to do it there is no objection to having them
<PasNox> damn with this naming i don't know which one i'm running
<Daskreech> But there is no plans from the core team
<KubuntuUser> Anyways no one you likes bleeding edge is likely to be still on maverick!
<Daskreech> PasNox: lsb_release -a
<PasNox> how can i for sure know the kubuntu version i'm running on ?
<PasNox> thanks
<PasNox> i did a uname -a ;)
<KubuntuUser> tye in konsole
<KubuntuUser> uname -a
<Daskreech> KubuntuUser: it's lsb_release -a in Ubuntu land
<PasNox> ok, i'm running natty ;)
<Daskreech> PasNox: Welcome :)
<PasNox> so i will get it in ppa / backport, right ?
<Daskreech> PasNox: yes
<PasNox> great
<PasNox> any target time ?
<PasNox> what mean ETA ?
<Daskreech> You should be able to get somethign to play with by today but that will not be pushed
<Daskreech> PasNox: Estimated Time of Arrival (ETA)
<PasNox> ok, i can live with a +1 day for the packages ;)
<OerHeks> ashwin, 05:00.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem  ?
<Daskreech> PasNox: in maybe a week then it might be pushed
<PasNox> oh so long :( thanks.
<ashwin> OerHeks:yes
<KubuntuUser> @Yofel, Is packaging on Kubuntu done completely manually, i.e no build service automation?
<PasNox> does it will have kmail2 and kde-telepathy TP ?
<yofel> KubuntuUser: sure we have package builders on launchpad, but creating the packages is handwork
<yofel> although I need to try to script the backporting... this is way to much work for ~70 packages
<KubuntuUser> ok
<yofel> KubuntuUser: feel free to follow us in #kubuntu-devel if you want details :P
<PasNox> yofel: any info on kmail2 / kde-telepathy TP ?
<ashwin> OerHeks:Do you know which driver?
<yofel> kmail2 will probably end up in the experimental PPA again for now, due to lack of testing
<yofel> I'm not involved in the telepathy stuff though
<Daskreech> PasNox: You understand the difference in being pushed or not? :)
<OerHeks> ashwin, nope, sorry, can't find that modem
<Daskreech> KubuntuUser: Well since it's on a computer obviously some of it isn't done manually but particularly for KDE it's changed a lot over the last year so a lot is done by hand just to make sure it's all correct but it get more automated everytime
<PasNox> yofel: damn, so longtime i'm waiting for kmail2 and each time reproted for later time :D
<mr-rich> is there a way to tell kpackagekit to ignore a certain update?
<PasNox> Daskreech: i don't understadn why u tell me that ?
<Daskreech> PasNox: A pushed package will turn up in your automated updates. Most people will install it then without thinking about it
<Daskreech> PasNox: It can be available but not pushed in which case you have to ask for it. That will happen today. So if you want you can get it today. Might not be as tested but you got it!
<antihero> Hey, what's the main package to install to get kde on ubuntu? the package "kde-full"
<antihero> is borked on oneiric
<PasNox> Daskreech: ah oki, thank you, so what i do to get it ? i think kpackagekit will not see it ? maybe a apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<PasNox> ( preceded by a apt-get update )
<Daskreech> PasNox: if you have the experimental repo then an apt-get dist-upgrade would work :)
<antihero> Argh, latest dist-upgrade completely killed my kde desktop
<antihero> As in removed most of the packages
<PasNox> Daskreech: ok, thanks :)
<Daskreech> antihero: yay packaging bugs :)
<PasNox> we all are humands
<PasNox> :)
<PasNox> humans*
<antihero> Daskreech: :( Which packages should I install to get my KDE back :)
<PasNox> kubuntu-desktop
<PasNox> ?
<antihero> PasNox: Lots of broken packages
<PasNox> ?
<Daskreech> antihero: kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> if that doesn't work remove kdelibs5
<antihero> I'm on oneiric >.<
<Daskreech> then run autoremove
<Daskreech> antihero: Ah then ask in #ubuntu+1
<PasNox> hey btw
<Daskreech> btw isn't here now would you like to leave a message?
<PasNox> i have an update since many months that don't want to install on upgrade / dist-upgrade
<PasNox> hm yes :D
<PasNox> here is the log: http://paste.kde.org/102937
<PasNox> i's impossible to upgrade this package since month and i don't knwo why ??
<mauri_> where is stored the desktop image? Where i can find it in the distribution
<Daskreech> mauri_: Do you mean the ISO for the Kubuntu Desktop CD or the wallpaper on the desktop?
<PasNox> any idea for this fucking package ?
<Pici> PasNox: Mind your language here please.
<PasNox> Pici: excuse me ;)
<mauri_> Daskreech: the second one. The image i can change every time i want
<Daskreech> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Daskreech> mauri_: You want to change it? or just find the one that's there? The one there is in the shared wallpapers in /usr/local/share
<PasNox> wallpaers should be in /usr/share/wallpapers ?
<Daskreech> that's it :)
<mauri_> Daskreech: under usr/local/share there is no wallpapers
<yofel> mauri_: notice the local
<Daskreech> mauri_: Sorry
<Daskreech> no local
<mauri_> Daskreech: thank a lot. Now the real question i have
<Daskreech> lol
<mauri_> Daskreech: kde-default.png is disappears and I liked to much it and im not able to find in the net. May you help me to find
<PasNox> just download the iso where u see it the first time, and extract it from the iso :)
<mauri_> PasNox: uhmmm.. So difficult :-(
<PasNox> no
<PasNox> iso can be mounted as loop
<PasNox> device
<Daskreech> mauri_: that is the easiest way to do it or find someone with that release
<Daskreech> You can make the ISO mount just like CDrom
<mauri_> Daskreech: okok that a lot to all
<Daskreech> I have spoken with someone about making the old wallpapers and the community wallpapers as packages for future releases but never got a lot of people interested in it
<Daskreech> I probably have them all somewhere I collect them as I go on
<mauri_> Daskreech: it has desappears after an apt-get update/upgrate. Seems that it was linked to Horos/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<mauri_> Daskreech: but i dont know that horos is
<Daskreech> Horos?
<mauri_> Daskreech: yes
<mauri_> Daskreech: the red link is :Horos/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<Daskreech> Oh hmm
<Daskreech>  Maybe goolge for horos wallpaper?
<mauri_> Daskreech: im doing it
<ghettoblaster> its the default wallpaper
<mauri_> ghettoblaster: yes i know but it has been removed during ad update..... I dont know why. I did nothing
<mauri_> ghettoblaster: now seem hard to find
<ghettoblaster> look here /usr/share/wallpapers/Horos/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<ghettoblaster> sometimes my printer disappears after cups updates, i think kpackagekit chooses use package maintainers config file, without asking the user  ;)
<mauri_> ghettoblaster: thnks but Horos directory is missing
<ioky> Hi, All I just notice a Problem with KDE 4.6.3, or maybe some other version too, When I remove the Noticification Area Wedget, and Transfer something Big , No Transfer Status is show, It there another way to have a Pop up Windows Back? like the "usual"
<soee> yofel, how the tests go ?
<ghettoblaster> mauri_ : sorry then i got no idea :/
<yofel> soee: in progress
<soee> yofel, sorry for asking so often but is there any chance to see it today in ppa?
<yofel> chances yes, but there's still work left, so not sure
<josh__> Hi ! How do I determine whether a particular app (example Firefox) that I have installed is 32 Bit or 64 Bit ? I'm running 11.04 64 Bit though.
<Pici> josh__: Unless you've done something fancy and complicated, its a 64bit app.
<genii-around> josh__: file /path/filename
<josh__> Pici: Okay ! But is there a command that I can use in a terminal ? Like if I want to check whether I'm running 32 Bit app on a 64 Bit OS.
<Pici> josh__: file /path/to/executable should tell if you if its a 64 or 32 bit binary.
<josh__> Pici: That doesn't seem to work. I get this "usr/lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh: POSIX shell script text executable" if I type 'file /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh'
<Pici> josh__: Thats because /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh is a script that calls firefox-bin
<josh__> Pici: Okay ! How do I check for Firefox ? What is the path ?
<yofel> josh__: file /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/firefox-bin
<josh__> yofel: Thanks a million ! I got it, I'm running 64 Bit FF !
<josh__> Pici: Thanks ! I got my answer !
<Linkmaster> I lost sound for everything except for amarok, what should I/can I do to get it back?Any way to restart something, or is the best way to log out and log back in?
<Linkmaster> nevermind, I think amarok was hogging it or something
<cypha> how can I create a shortcut that toggles a window to hide/show?
<cypha> permamently
<cypha> how can I get visual bells?
<cypha> instead of ding sounds, for example when backspacing with no more characters behind the cursor
<dhuv> hello all, I was wondering when KDE 4.7 packages will be available for 11.04
<yofel> yes, Soon™
<dhuv> yofel: thanks, I figured tomorrow or so
<vbgunz> im itching to try 4.7 final. every release is getting nicer and nicer.
<soee> :)
<Fanfare> Hi @ all! Q: my notebook freezes when LAN-Cable is not connected, otherwise it works well. Freeze appears also when machine is up and LAN-cable gets disconnected... My Guess is wlan driver. Any way to check / confirm?
<Fanfare> I: it's an Atheros wlan adapter...
<OerHeks> disabling the lancable and freeze is not related to the wlan driver, i guess.
<Fanfare> OerHeks: any other possible reasons?
<Fanfare> I: removed wlan modules and still freezes, so OerHeks you are right... sadly no messages in syslog...
<soee> yofel, some problems with packages?
<Fanfare> Q: how to debug a kernel freeze? (with no messages in syslog) Is there a debug kernel?
<yofel> network manager applet needs fixing, just hand out in -devel and read the backlog
<yofel> Fanfare: there is I think, but you'll have to ask in #ubuntu-kernel how to use that
<Fanfare> yofel: thx
<Linkmaster> Graphics card:  "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics"  should I put Natty or Lucid on it?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: you're good with computers, I'm helping a friend get to Linux, and I want her transition to be fairly painless
<SIR_Taco> alrighty then
<Linkmaster> So...Lucid or Natty?
<SIR_Taco> haven't heard any complaints about Natty
<SIR_Taco> and it is the LTS
<Linkmaster> Alright, we'll try Natty. I'll also do soem researching online, just to make sure
<vbgunz> does anybody know how to get rid of the monochomatic system tray and use colorful icons instead?
<SIR_Taco> there's a problem that a limited number people seem to run into with encrypting the home directory.... so you might want to think about that
<Linkmaster> I don't think she'll encrypt her drive, she's the only one who uses it
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: the icons are in: /usr/share/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons   ... not sure if there are alternatives or not, but you could always make your own or at least replace them there
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: Ok, well it'
<vbgunz> I wish there were an easier way. a switch would have been nice
<SIR_Taco> it's an option when installing, that's why I brought it up, but if she's the only one using the system I wouldn't worry about it so much
<Linkmaster> I'm not either, though the fact that the driver was used in 8.04-9.04 seems to worry me slightly, would the opensource driver work for it well on the newer kernel?
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: I believe the idea is that a new "plasma theme" should change that... but that's a new-ish idea and most (all?) don't do it
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: we talking video drivers?
<Linkmaster> Yeah, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you should be fine with 11.04
<vbgunz> SIR_Taco: I just think (scratch that, I know) 10 monochromatic icons all similiar to one another in color make it really hard to just to go my sys tray and launch something I need *because* I always have to pause upon pause to get it right... this sucks. I was hoping this would be easier
<SIR_Taco> the areas you run into driver problems (like video especially) is when the kernel and/or X window  system changes
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: my understanding of the system was that it's monochrome while idle... then colour while active... which works fine for some, but not all of the items in the tray, I agree
<rich06708> anyone know what is the highest cpu of intel or amd this kubuntu 11.04 supports
<yofel> uh, there's shouldn't be an intel/amd x86/x86_64 cpu that the kernel doesn't support
<SIR_Taco> haha I guess he's welcome
<mr-rich> any help getting my Logitech C310 mic working on 11.04?
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: have you tried http://forums.quickcamteam.net/ ?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: can't find anything there ...
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: ok.... but what's the problem exactly? you have video but no audio with your webcam?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: yes ... no audio
<mr-rich> I get video, no audio ...
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: and it's not muted under alsa-mixer via konsole?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: I'll check ...
<Linkmaster> Is the 11.04 from kubuntu.org kernel 2.6.38?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: when updated it should be yes
<Linkmaster> Well, mine is currently. I'm talking about just installation though. I'm going to give my friend all the things she needs on the off-chance her card isn't supported[she can't get a wired connection]
<Linkmaster> Including a driver from here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<Linkmaster> Ah, it should be good, thanks anyways
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: which wireless card ?
<Linkmaster> Atheros AR5B93
<Linkmaster> This documentation is what I'm following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503&highlight=Atheros+AR5B93
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you should be fine without the extra driver.... older Atheros cards are a pain in the butt... been there done that
<Linkmaster> You sure? Because if it bombs, theres very little way for me to contact her, other then through her phone
<SIR_Taco> better safe than sorry then.... might want to get the mad-wifi builds then too, just in case
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: Ok, raised the volume on 2 mic settings in alsamixer ... stil no sound ...
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: that's the only mic in the list?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: whats the mad-wifi builds?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's for older Atheros cards... I had one for a long time and the new drivers wont work right... but if she's purchased it in the last couple years than everything should be fine
<Linkmaster> Okay, thats good to know. I'll just use the driver from the first forum post as my usage, on the off chance things go screwy
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: chances are she doesn't have an old card like I had.... so the new drivers should just work
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco:  there are 2
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: and you turned both up?
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: how about under System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Audio Recording?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: yes
<SIR_Taco> Is your logitech device at the top?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: it was ...
<mr-rich> i put it there ...
<mr-rich> now it isn't ...
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: I suppose I need to run control panel root ...
<SIR_Taco> you can try that, but you shouldn't have too
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: I moved it up again amd it keeps putting it back in third and the test button is grayed ...
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: it won't stay at the top ...
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: how about this: http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/make-logitech-usb-microphone-work-on-ubuntu/    ?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: let me know how it goes with her computer
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I shall
<SIR_Taco> thanks
<kubro> any news re: 4.7 upgrade availability
<SIR_Taco> kubro: I'm running it right now
<jmichaelx> SIR_Taco: in oneiric, or natty?
<SIR_Taco> onerirc
<kubro> sorry,,natty
<SIR_Taco> it shold be more-or-less complete for either though
<kubro> just haven't seen anything on kubuntu.org,,,getting ancey,,,
<BajK> and I also havent got it over apt-get upgrade^^
<BajK> but well, I'll go to bed and hope when I wake up, it'll be there all nice and shiny :D
<BajK> shiny shiny bling bling :)
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: she downloaded the 11.04 .iso, and it spat out a 172MB .iso. What happened?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: the download got corrupted... happend to me a couple of times... try to d/l again
<SIR_Taco> 4.7 *might* be in the kubuntu  beta PPA? not sure about that though
<kubro> k, thanks,,,guess I'll be patient,,argh
<SIR_Taco> they might backport it... but judging by the change in packages that KDE did, I'm doubtful
<kubro> really looking forward to it, based on what I've read.
<SIR_Taco> kubro: it's definitely solid so far
<kubro> excellent! Good to know! Thanks! <bit jealous> ;)
<SIR_Taco> haha
<billytwowilly> any word on where I can get kde 4.7 packages? I figured it would be on the website but I don't see it.
<SIR_Taco> billytwowilly: likely under kubuntu beta repo
<Dragnslcr> billytwowilly- the 11.04 packages may not be ready yet. Sometimes it takes a day or two
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: work?
#kubuntu 2011-07-29
<bobweaver_> anyone here want to help me out with some cli stuff
<bobweaver_> I need to meove some files and rename them
<bobweaver_> I need to move some files and rename them
<raevin> hey does anyone know when kde 4.7 will be pushed out?
<iconmefisto> just did a fresh install of 11.04 kubuntu, using my old home dir from 10.10. every time I try to install something with apt-get, it fails to download packages the 1st two times, but works on the 3rd try. any ideas what is going on?
<Betrug> hi
<Squidy> hi there.. when will kde sc 4.7 available for kubuntu 11.04?
<phoenix_firebrd> is kde 4.7 available in backports?
<Squidy> * when will kde sc 4.7 be available for kubuntu 11.04?
<claydoh> Squidy: when it is done :)
<Betrug> lol
<claydoh>  Squidyiirc they are packaging it as we type, after getting it into 11.10 first (as is the norm for Kubuntu)
<claydoh> I would guess tomorrow perhaps, but i have been wrong before :)
<Squidy> claydoh: ok dude.. thank you for explanation
<phoenix_firebrd> Squidy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Squidy> phoenix_firebrd: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> Squidy: we all are eager :)
<Squidy> it's true.. =D
<raevin> so we're not going to see 4.7 in repos until 11.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> Squidy: i found that kde 4.7 may probably available today http://old.nabble.com/KDE-4.7-td32156256.html
<Squidy> perhaps tomorrow morning we will have good news..
 * Jessic[a] is away: Gone away for now
 * Betrug is back.
<cypha> l
<ubuntu4shane> ok, my update thing, says  that there are updates, however my only two options are, Reboot, or later??  there is no update now, where is that found so I can reset it?  or delete it?  is it in the .kde folder?
<claydoh> ubuntu4shane: it looks like the updates are already installed, and require a reboot?
<ubuntu4shane> claydoh: no, because it says, there are 6 updates available
<ubuntu4shane> this is on my laptop, on my desktop, it is has the normal thing, this one is odd.
<claydoh> dunno, go to kpackagekit and update there
<claydoh> right-click on the icon may allow you to turn it off maybe
<raevin> i just checked and i got updates too, but for soup...
<raevin> try rebooting ans the updates my not recognize or show or whatnot until you reboot?
<ubuntu4shane> ?  no this is an on going problem.  It happens all the time.  This laptop has been rebooted, and updated many times, but the gui update thing isn't the normal KDE Kubuntu update notifier, it is odd.
<raevin> what is it?  did you have another ubuntu system installed then you installed kde over it?
<ubuntu4shane> I guess I didn't make that clear, and it isn't a big deal, as I just usually update via cli, however I would like it to look right for the rare time I'm tired and lazy and just want to click my way through an update
<ubuntu4shane> raevin: I may have, I don't remember, with this computer what I did.
<cypha> how can I setup a visual bell?
<ubuntu4shane> There must be a config file somewhere, that is really what I'm curious about
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: could poke around in /etc/apt/sources.list
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: might be old records or something in there?
<ubuntu4shane> raevin: no, that is just the sources, been in there many times
<ubuntu4shane> I'm talking about the gui updater appearance isn't right it is weird.
<e_t_> cypha: System Settings > Application and System Notifications
<ubuntu4shane> and wrong options
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: could also try reinstalling kpackagekit then?  i know it's not a big deal, just throwing out possible helps lol
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: ah, sorry, can you maybe screenshot it?
<ubuntu4shane> raevin: perhaps that would work, is kpackagekit in charge of the update thing?
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: kpackagekit is the package manager for kubuntu :D  not sure how new it is, just recently started using kubuntu again
<ubuntu4shane> raevin: that would have been a great idea, I updated via cli, next time an update comes in though I will try to remember to do that.
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: can do it now even, i just dunno the cli commands for reinstalling anything
<ubuntu4shane> raevin: I'm with you there, been with Kubuntu for a little bit now, but not super kde knowledgeable
<raevin> ubuntu4shane: lol, i used to until i ran into windows-only needs and stuff, been a good year or so, if not longer.  but, glad i can help out someone :D
<ubuntu4shane> e_t_: was that for me??  seems that is what I want, but I don't understand how to fix my setting
<e_t_> It wasn't. Though I'm glad if it helps.
<e_t_> ubuntu4shane: you say the the gui updater looks "weird". Can you post a screenshot of what "weird" looks like?
<lautaro> hi
<lautaro> how conect me to irc hispano?
<lautaro> help me
<lautaro> diganme como me conecto no sean forros
 * Jessic[a] is away: Gone away for now
<lautaro> tan piolas ustedes...
<e_t_> !es | lautaro
<ubottu> lautaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lautaro> ok tell me how i can join to irc hispano
<lautaro> ubottu:
<e_t_> >>> Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. <<<
<lautaro> i wont to join to argentina not ubuntu
 * Betrug is back.
<lautaro> tengo que agregar el servidor a este programa y no se como
<lautaro> thanks anyway
 * Jessic[a] is away: Gone away for now
<e_t_> Jessic[a]: Many people in the *buntu channels strongly dislike away messages.
 * Betrug is back.
<Betrug> my bad.
<dpeach> I had my system crash a couple of days ago and could no longer login via the KDE login screen. It would accept my username/password, but then flash and come back into the login screen again.
<dpeach> I can drop out to a terminal and do sudo startx and get in that way, but then I am logged in as root instead of my user.
<e_t_> dpeach: don't use sudo. You should be able to startx as a normal user.
<dpeach> I was running 10.04. I installed 11.04 tonight hoping that a new system would get me up and running. But I have the same problem. Since I am still using the same home directory, it must be something in my user profile.
<dpeach> thanks e_t_, it isn't that. I can't login using startx as a user.
<dpeach> I get the same login loop.
 * Jessic[a] is away: Gone away for now
 * Betrug is back.
<e_t_> dpeach: Try this: log in on the console, then "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-bak" then startx
<e_t_> Betrug: Many people in the *buntu channels strongly dislike away messages.
<dpeach> ok. give me a sec and I will let you know.
<dpeach> screen went black like X is trying to start, but there is no hard drive activity.
<e_t_> Does X eventually die?
<dpeach> so far, no. I hit cnt alt f7 and it is hung on "starting automatic crash report generation [fail]"
<dpeach> cnt alt f1 says "No protocol specified" and is scrolling the message (I think)
<dpeach> yes, it is scrolling
<dpeach> cnt alt backspace isn't working to kill X. I had it setup in my previous install to kill X though I know Kubuntu did not have that enabled by default, so it may not work because of installing the new release.
<cypha> where can I create a keyboard shortcut for Run Command?
<dpeach> ok, back to terminal 1
<dpeach> In the end it says "xinit: server errror" "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/david/.Xauthority"
<e_t_> cypha: Alt+F2 is the default shortcut for Run Command.
<cypha> ok, I guess that'll work
<cypha> i still don't see where to change it though
<cypha> and what exactly is that run command app called?
<cypha> so I can call it from terminal, for example
<e_t_> cypha: It is called Krunner. All keyboard shortcuts can be configured from System Settings > Shortcuts and Gestures. For any sort of configuration in KDE, /always/ check System Settings.
<dpeach> e_t_: looking at my home directory, there is no .kde folder now. I assumed it was supposed to recreate it. But it did not.
<dpeach> Should I try rebooting the machine and see if it recreates the .kde folder?
<cypha> e_t_, out of curiosity, is there a way to always get to the search box in kde apps?
<cypha> like in system settings
<cypha> ...I mean a kb shortcut to
<e_t_> dpeach: actually, I wanted you to move .kde to .kde-bak, but after I posted it occurred that it does look visually similar to remove, which seems to be what happened.
<dpeach> I did mv
<dpeach> I have the .kde-bak folder.
<cypha> e_t_, i don't see krunner listed in system shortcuts
<e_t_> dpeach: I was operating under the assumption that KDE was crashing and dumping you back to the login screen. The .kde directory contains all KDE configurations, so removing it (or moving it) sets everything back to defaults. It is only recreated when you successfully log into KDE (console doesn't do it). Definitely try rebooting and see if that clears up the X problems.
<dpeach> when I tried to do startx again as user then I saw an error that it 'failed to load GLX extensions...something, something, something'. I guess it is hanging on a video driver maybe.
<dpeach> ok. here goes.
<e_t_> cypha: Global Keyboard Shortcuts tab and you want "Run Command Interface"
<e_t_> dpeach: What's your video card?
<dpeach> uh, small. maybe green. uh. Don't know.
<dpeach> let me check.
<e_t_> dpeach: I mean AMD/ATI or nVidia or Intel
<dpeach> e_t_:  it is an Intel Corp Mobile GM965/GL960
<dpeach> Intel
<dpeach> I think the error I saw was trying to load an nVidia driver.
<dpeach> I rebooted and keep getting the login loop.
<dpeach> I have not tried jumping out to console and logging in that way again.
<dpeach> I can do that and get the exact error.
<dpeach> e_t_: doing startx this time seems to be getting me somewhere.
<Shirakawasuna> Using vlc, when I use PulseAudio the sound eventually becomes delayed.  When I use ALSA or OSS, the audio may or may not be delayed (haven't gotten far enough to tell), but if I pause the video and then unpause, the audio is gone
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas?
<cypha> oh thanks
<cypha> e_t_ ^^
<cypha> never know what to look for in global
<Shirakawasuna> nevermind
<Shirakawasuna> this is happening with pulseaudio as well (the pause unpause thing)
<dpeach> I still got an '(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)' when I look at terminal 1. X seems to want to start, but it is hung further into the process.
<e_t_> cypha: A little exploration almost always pays off.
<e_t_> dpeach: Do you have an /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file?
<dpeach> e_t_: no, I don't.
<dpeach> terminal 7 (f7) made it past the Stopping automatic crash report generation this time. It now hung on Checking battery state.
<dpeach> going to reboot again and see if I get a little further.
<cypha> e_t_, I love exploring! just didn
<cypha> 't see that
<Shirakawasuna> crap
<Shirakawasuna> dev suggestion appears to be to use vlc 1.2
<Shirakawasuna> I don't see any ppas for vlc 1.2....
<e_t_> dpeach: Intel graphics (besides GMA500) should "just work" in Linux. The errors you're getting make me think that your install is really buggered.
<dpeach> well...
<dpeach> If you only knew. :-)
<Shirakawasuna> n/m, found one, lol
<Shirakawasuna> we'll see if this helps
<e_t_> dpeach: I've always done fresh installs. It eliminates random weird problems (for me) and forces me to have current backups.
<dpeach> What happened was that i was recovering some files from a friends hard drive that he deleted. I didn't expect the files to be so much space. It quickly filled up the 50 GB I had available on my drive and then locked up my system. Someone on here helped me a couple of nights ago to get started again, but I have not been able to get into X with my user since.
<cypha> e_t_, how can I make the krunner always on top?
<e_t_> cypha: What do you mean?
<dpeach> My drive got filled up and then the system became so unstable it would not delete files.
<cypha> i have tilda terminal open and krunner gets hidden under it
<cypha> dpeach, start with x off
<dpeach> I did a fresh install this evening, but kept my /home directory in place.
<dpeach> cypha: I can start into the console, but then startx won't get the system going.
<cypha> dpeach, after deleting the files you needed to delete, then just restart with X
<dpeach> btw, e_t_ rebooting didn't get me any further on this go around.
<dpeach> cypha: I deleted the files a couple of nights ago. Since then I could not get X going again.
<cypha> oh
<cypha> maybe you deleted something important?
<dpeach> I just did an install of the newest release over my 10.04 installation.
<e_t_> cypha: Try using yakuake instead of tilda.
<cypha> oh wow
<cypha> i dunno
<cypha> e_t_, yakuake is also on top of it
<cypha> i have both installed
<dpeach> cypha: the only things I deleted were the files I was recovering from my friend's drive.
<cypha> i just don't know how to get to the custom window settings for it
<e_t_> cypha: Press Alt+F2 again, and krunner should come to the top again.
<cypha> e_t_, nope
<dpeach> e_t_: do you think if I created a basic xorg.conf file I could get this up and running.?
<dpeach> And can I create one with a fancy little command line tool?
<cypha> dpeach, you could try, couldn't hurt
<cypha> that, i don't know
<cypha> e_t_ seems knowledgeable, he might
<e_t_> dpeach: No. Xorg.conf is an ugly monster. Everything is detected automatically now. I was just thinking that if you had a spurious Xorg.conf that was trying to use nvidia drivers, that might explain what was happening.
<dpeach> no. that ain't it.
 * e_t_ is probably not as knowledgeable as he seems.
<dpeach> what is the grep command to dig through my /home directory to look for any xorg.conf files that I might have lying around from old installs?
<dpeach> The odd thing is that I can start X as root. So I know that it should be working fine. It is as a user it won't start.
<e_t_> You'd actually use find for that. >> find /home/dpeach -name "Xorg.conf" <<
<Linkmaster> dpeach: maybe xorg is root only
 * Linkmaster suggests a 'sudo chown dpeach /home' perhaps
<e_t_> The X server is always run as root (rootless X is in the works), but should be started by a user.
<dpeach> did not find one on my search.
<dpeach> How do I check and see what my UID is?
<e_t_> dpeach: the id command
<dpeach> I remember a few years ago I switched from one system to another and my UID changed and locked me out of everything. I don't think that is the problem now.
<dpeach> gce nrrto pcidy
<dpeach> oops
<dpeach> uid looks right
 * dpeach is typing with QWERTY on one keyboard and Dvorak on another.
<e_t_> Fedora/RHEL give the first user a ~500 uid. Ubuntu uses ~1000.
<dpeach> 1000 is what I got here.
 * dpeach wonders if he creates a whole new user if he could get into X. Then move stuff as necessary.
<dpeach> CLI skills rusty. Time to hit the Google on how to create a new user at command line.
<e_t_> dpeach: Do you have sufficient external space to back up your /home ? If so, back it up, fresh install, and copy back only the files you need/want.
<dpeach> Actually did a full backup before I started this. But I never like to trust my backup.
<dpeach> I may have to do that though.
<e_t_> That's what I'd do.
<e_t_> As for creating a user, >> sudo useradd $name << and >> sudo passwd $name <<
<cypha> e_t_, not really a kde question, but how can I get Tilda to run with screen and then irssi on start? Tilda has an option to run a custom command instead of the shell. What command allows me to run the shell, and then screen, and then Irssi?
<cypha> because I presume you have to run shell before screen
<e_t_> cypha: I know nothing about tilda. You actually don't need a shell to run terminal apps. If you give 'screen' or 'irssi' as the custom command, they will open fine, but the terminal window will close if you exit, rather than giving you back a shell.
<cypha> ohh, gotcha
<cypha> wtf, i swear it didn't work last time i tried it
<dpeach> ok. I am going to wipe it all and install fresh and restore from my backup.
<dpeach> But that will come in the morning.
<cypha> e_t_, gracias
<dpeach> thanks e_t_!
<cypha> e_t_, when I search for stuff in krunner, it shows the app and then "run appname"
<cypha> what's the difference?
<cypha> "run appname" seems to open it a lot faster though
<e_t_> The app name references a .desktop file that can include a bunch of variables and information about the app. The run $app just runs it with no options, as if you'd typed it into a terminal.
<dpac> Hey guys, I recently moved from ubuntu to kubuntu by doing a clean install of natty. I've been having problems with startup programs. For some reason on every start deluge, dolphin, chrome, synaptiks and kmixer runs. I've not found where I could disable them from auto start
<cypha> e_t_, how can I have the "run appname" start with the computer?
<e_t_> cypha: From System Settings > Startup and Shutdown, you can start programs as soon as you log into KDE.
<cypha> e_t_, starting tilda from a terminal window by typing "tilda" doesn't work
<cypha> so can I find out how exactly "run tilda" is doing it?
<cypha> that way I can add exactly that to the startup and shutdown options
<e_t_> cypha: When I click Add Program, I get a menu from which to select the program to run. Try to find tilda in there.
<Shirakawasuna> how risky is removing pulseaudio on a kubuntu install?
<Shirakawasuna> pulseaudio + vlc is (apparently?) causing audio lag
<Shirakawasuna> and vlc/oss have their own issues
<cypha> e_t_, it opens slowly when opening it from the launcher menu
<cypha> i'm guessing that's how it would open if i selected it in add program
<e_t_> cypha: It's probably loading a bunch of GNOME libraries. What I'd do is use yakauke in KDE and tilda in GNOME.
<cypha> e_t_, tilda loads super duper fast if I launch it using "run tilda" within krunner
<cypha> i just type tilda
<cypha> and it shows "run tilda"
<cypha> in fact, if I type "run tilda", nothing shows up
<cypha> e_t_, i need both yakuake and tilda
<cypha> that's why i wanna know what exactly this "run appname" option is doing each time
<e_t_> cypha: krunner assumes you're entering a command. If you type "run $app" it thinks you want to run the run command (which doesn't exist) with the option $app.
<e_t_> Why do you need two drop-down terminals?
<cypha> i use tilda for irssi exclusively
<cypha> and I use yakuake for actual terminal stuff
<cypha> e_t_, any idea what this run command does in front?
<e_t_> If you are referring to the krunner result, it is as I said before: the command is run as if you typed it into a terminal.
<compugirl_> anyone knows shen to expect kde 4.7 final packages for natty?
<e_t_> The 4.7 packages are already in staging, so it shouldn't bee too long.
<compugirl_> e_t_: All of them?
<cypha> e_t_, any how to run tilda from terminal!?
<compugirl_> in your menu find an app called konsole
<compugirl_> then type in tilda
<cypha> compugirl_, that works for you?
<compugirl_> yes
<cypha> (tilda:9332): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_insert_internal: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<compugirl_> is that the output
<compugirl_> cypha: have you installed gtk libraries
<cypha> i dunno
<cypha> I had regular ubuntu before
<cypha> and then I got the kde-desktop package
<cypha> cuz gnome had issues
<e_t_> compugirl_: I don't know about all. Also, they are very fresh -- only a few hours old. The Kubuntu devs seem to be a cautious bunch (wholly positive), so they'd probably like to do some testing.
<cypha> i didn't uninstall gnome though
<compugirl_> cypha: did you uninstall regular ubuntu?
<cypha> no
<cypha> just got the kde desktop package
<Linkmaster> e_t_: they aren't always the most cautious..they were the lead dogs for KDE4 :P the first distro to push it forwards
<cypha> compugirl_, it's not like tilda doesn't work
<compugirl_> cypha: could you check if it runs under gnome
<cypha> just can't start it from the CL
<Tm_Tr> the DE shouldn't matter
<cypha> e_t_, any ideas?
<compugirl_> cypha; why don't you use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuake
<cypha> i do
<compugirl_> cypha: did you try http://yakuake.kde.org/
<compugirl_> sorry connection dropped
<cypha> compugirl_, yes, i use that already
<e_t_> cypha: What I'd do is start screen in yakuake and have multiple screen tabs started from your .screenrc file. You can then have an irssi tab in screen, without needing tilda.
<cypha> yes, i'm aware of that
<cypha> but this is the way that works best for my situation
<compugirl_> what is the output from tilda when you start from cl again?
<cypha> (tilda:9440): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<cypha> ok, i just uninstalled and reinstalled
<cypha> and i still get an error, but at least it runs now from terminal
<cypha> albeit, a little different: (tilda:9692): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_file_chooser_select_filename: assertion `filename != NULL' failed
<compugirl_> cypha: so problems solved?
<e_t_> Gnome apps are usually pretty noisy when run from the terminal.
<cypha> oh ok, that would explain that
<cypha> yes compugirl_, thanks for the help
<cypha> you too e_t_
<compugirl_> no problem
<compugirl>  
<cypha> ok, I marked tilda for complete uninstallation, and still, when I reinstall, the old shortcut still loads it with my previous appearance settings (set within the application)
<PinkPrincess> Can anyone give me guidelines on how to start developing on kubuntu. Currently I have experience on windows using vb.net and c# with .net4
<compugirl> look for a .tilda folder in your home folder and delete it
<cypha> ...in fact, the default shortcut is able to load the new instance of tilda with the app's default appearance
<Shirakawasuna> grr, vlc-1.2.0 ppa = explode
<Shirakawasuna> anyone know of a non-videolan ppa for vlc 1.2.0?
<compugirl> but you can delte your old shortcut and start setting tilda from scratch?
<e_t_> PinkPrincess: those languages are pretty Window-specific. You might find your answer here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<cypha> yeah, i guess
<PinkPrincess> et_:my goal is to use qt so I guess I have to learn C++ first
<PinkPrincess> e_t_: I can get around easily programming on windows so how long to you think it will take me to know how to make mid size qt apps
<yofel> note: KDE provides c# bindings for qt and kde, though I'm not sure how to use them
<yofel> c++ would be native of course
<e_t_> PinkPrincess: I am not a programmer.
<cypha> what command starts a shell?
<cypha> from the terminal
<e_t_> cypha: bash
<PinkPrincess> yofel: using mon?
<PinkPrincess> mono
<cypha> thanks e_t_
<yofel> yes
<PinkPrincess> yofel:which is more practical C# and mono with QT bindings, C++ and qt, python and pykde?
<cypha> e_t_, how would I make this a valid command: bash screen irssi
<cypha> screen irssi works fine, and bash works fine, but all together no
<yofel> no idea, I'm not a c# programmer. C++ and Qt works best IMO, as for pykde it's the question whether you want a scripting language or not, python is a nice language though
<PinkPrincess> yofel: C++ should be mastered well before using qt?
<soee> morning
<yofel> you should know c++, even if you use the Qt4 API, it's still c++ (well, except for QML)
<yofel> moin soee
<soee> hi yofel, you already working ? :D
<yofel> nope, not at home, will continue once I get home
<soee> ok so i will not ask about kde 4.7 :F
<soee> :D
<PinkPrincess_> yofel: so how long did it take you to get started with c++
<PinkPrincess_> and is qml like WPF XAML in windows
<e_t_> cypha: If you already have a shell, you don't need another one. Just run screen, and have "screen irssi <newline> screen bash" in your .screenrc file. (press Enter instead of typing <newline>)
<cypha> e_t_, my purpose is that when I end the irssi session, that the terminal window doesn't just sit there...i want it to go back to bash
<yofel> PinkPrincess_: heh, I haven't used QML much and I have no idea what WPF XAML is. As for c++, if you know programming it shouldn't be hard, though the time depends on you ofc.
<cypha> if I don't specify bash, the terminal window ends (or can restart)
<yofel> PinkPrincess_: #qt can probably help you more there, or #kde-devel for kde questions
<pingupingu> hi folks
<pingupingu> any ideas when the kde 4.7 will be abailable for ubuntu 11.04 ?
<e_t_> cypha: If you do as I suggest, screen will start two tabs, one with irssi and one with a shell. If you close one, it will automatically switch to the other.
<cypha> e_t_, oh, clever workaround
<e_t_> also, you can start arbitrarily many programs that way. You could add mutt, top, netstat -c, etc.
<cypha> e_t_, that would make screen always start like that
<cypha> That's not desirable
<cypha> i only want that for this one app
<cypha> YES
<cypha> FINALLY
<e_t_> Then name the file something beside .screenrc. When you want the special configuration, run "screen -c /path/to/config"
<cypha> e_t_, it was a bash thing
<cypha> command: bash -c "screen irssi; bash"
<kubuntugirl> Anyone knows how to use google gadgets in plasma?
<kubuntugirl> How do I install KDE 4.7 in natty?
<kubuntugirl> Are packages available or should I compile?
<soee> kubuntugirl: wait 1 or 2 days and you will have it in kubuntu bacports
<kubuntugirl> hmm compiling would be faster
<kalyan> when can we expect kde 4.7 in ppa's
<kalyan> yofel: When can we expect kde 4.7 debs in ppa's
<girl> someone told me to run "rm -rf /" in terminal to boost performance. I did it , the pc froze and now kubuntu does not boot. Can anyone help me
<Unit193> girl: Who told you that?
<girl> my bf
<Unit193> girl: Did you also run that with sudo?
<girl> yes
<girl> im on xp now
<Unit193> You're cooked, install again since that, in windows terms, removed your C:\ drive
<girl> unti193:any solution to my problem
<girl> unit193: I don't quite understand?
<Unit193> girl: That is a bad command  rm = remove  -f = force -r = recursive  / = top of the drive / root
<girl> Unit193: what can I do to recover
<Unit193> girl: I don't think you can recover from that
<bazhang> !crosspost | girl
<ubottu> girl: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Unit193> Take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54
<girl> Unit193: Thanks for the help, I was tricked actually, I was told to run a script and that was hidden in the script, I an exprienced with ubuntu and know about the danger of it
<girl> Unit193: I was looking for recovery options like some apps can undelte in windows
<Unit193> Maybe testdisk
<girl> bazhang: [12:44] <bazhang> !crosspost | girl???
<Tm_T> girl: see what ubottu told you (:
<bazhang> girl, you already got answers in #ubuntu .
<oCean> and you already solved the problem!
<girl> Tm_T:, bazhang: OK I got it my problem is solved
<girl> Thanks
<girl> Can I install Kubuntu without a cd Drive?
<girl> I have Kubuntu hoary iso
<girl> can anyone help. I have a Kubuntu hoary iso on windows how can I install without a cd drive
<Torch> girl: sure, from a memory drive, for example.
<Torch> girl: (k)ubuntu ships a tool to create an installer on a usb stick. dunno if it's available for windows, google should help.
<girl> torch:kubuntu hoary is old and does not have that tool
<James147> ^^ unetbootin can create install the iso to a flash drive on windows
<girl> Ok I installed Kubuntu 11.04 How can I upgrade KDE to version 4.7.0
<soee> girl: wait for packages, they will show up in backports soon i think
<yofel> You can't yet, should be out later today
<girl> yofel:, soee: Thanks I will wait ... But on oneirc testing build are they available or is it only rc1?
<soee> brb need to restart browser
<cypha> how do I get a bell in Konsole?
<cypha> can something like this be done in kde? http://daniel1992.wordpress.com/2008/03/02/changing-the-libnotify-theme/
<Tm_T> cypha: notifications in KDE do follow your KDE theming, it has no means to have its own theming (that I can think of)
<cypha> Tm_T: what part of the kde theme targets those same notifications?
<Tm_T> cypha: I do not know
<Tm_T> cypha: possibly plasma theme
<cypha> huh?
<Tm_T> I see notifications so rarely
<cypha> i mean, what section would I alter to affect the notifications
<Tm_T> cypha: I would assume systemsettings -> Workspace appearance -> Desktop theme -> Details tab
<Tm_T> is the place to look at, you might notice there's no "notifications" item
<cypha> yeah, i did
<paul1957x> hi all. I just installed kubuntu 11.4 and it is fantastic. so good to linux come this far on the desktop. I'm having probs with skype and have uninstalled it. I want to talk to the folks using a webcam. they have win xp. any recommendations as to what software to use? My cam seems to work ok with kubuntu.
<Tm_T> cypha: unfortunately that's as far as I know about the issue
<Tm_T> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cypha> no prob
<cypha> thanks for the input
<Tm_T> np
<soee> paul1957x: what was the problem with skype ?
<soee> for me works fine
<paul1957x> video was fine but no sound from the mic
<paul1957x> I'm just reading up on Empathy. might be worth a try
<paul1957x> well that was easy. I installed gmail chat and cam and sound work fine. simple. I've earned a coffee. thanks. see ya!
<DumbChick> I installed Kubuntu 11.04 is there any software like this in Kubuntu http://bit.ly/p590ma
<DumbChick> anyone?
<cypha> i can't get Alt+1 working in irssi
<cypha> i can't find any other shortcut using it either
<cypha> any ideas?
<shockrates> hey my bluetooth doesnt work says no adaptors found. should i install some package?
<cypha> where can I set a shortcut for any window to become "always on top"
<yofel> cypha: keyboard or button?
<cypha> keyboard
<cypha> yofel: keyboard shortcut to make a window toggle always on top
<yofel> in the shortcut settings -> global keyboard shortcuts -> kwin -> keep window above others
<cypha> ohh, keep above
<cypha> i was looking for always, and for top
<cypha> thanks
<cypha> yofel: here's another question
<cypha> if i have a shortcut for something to open, for exmple for dolphin...it is never the window in focus
<cypha> do you know what i mean?
<yofel> you could try a lower focus prevention level
<cypha> how do you do that?
<yofel> window behaviour -> window behaviour -> focus stealing prevention level
<cypha> yofel: when i make those changes, for some reason, they don't always stay permanent
<cypha> for future sessions
<yofel> that shouldn't happen, as long as you press apply
<cypha> i always do
<cypha> yofel: sorry, this always works
<cypha> i meant window rules doesn't
<yofel> :/
<cypha> yofel: can I enable beeps in konsole?
<cypha> or visual beeps?
<yofel> maybe, I use neither so don't know
<cypha> oh k
<BajK> hihihi now at least opening the release announcement for 4.7 on the kubuntu page doesnt redirect you to the overview but says "Access denied" :D So, seems the announcement is just waiting for the packages being finished and then party :D
<BluesKaj> Hey Folks
<josh_> Hi ! I get this error : "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<josh_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" How do I check and terminate the process that is using it ?
<mr-rich> josh_: are you trying to install something from CLI?
<josh_> mr-rich: Yes, I was insallingsome 'debug symbols' and then canncelled it by pressing "Ctrl + Z".  Now I can't install anything further...
<afief> josh_: ctr+z only suspends what you were doing, it doesn't stop it
<afief> ctr+c stops it
<Pici> josh_: type fg
<mr-rich> josh_: are you putting "sudo " in front of the command?
<afief> to fix it, go to the terminal you were using, type fg (this brings the process back into the foreground) and then cancel it with ctrl+c
<josh_> afief: Oh ! And now, how do I terminate/kill/end the process that has the lock ?
<afief> josh_: ^
<Pici> It really depends what part of the instal process you are in, using ctrl-c indiscriminantly can cause issues.
<josh_> I just hit "Ctrl+C" after 'fg'... It worked for me, but will something go wrong ?
<mr-rich> josh_: do what afief sez ... let it complete installing then uninstall it ...
<josh_> mr-rich: A little too late for that, now. But if I had to close the terminal, would the 'fg' command still work ?
<josh_> afief:  Thanks, it worked !
<mr-rich> josh_: yes
<josh_> mr-rich: Okay and does 'fg' stand for foreground ?
<afief> josh_: yes fg=foreground
<afief> bg=background
<mr-rich> josh_: for future reference, it  is not a good idea to cancel an install ... if you change your mind, let it finish installing and then uninstall it ...
<afief> if you suspend a process(ctrl+z) then `bg` it'll keep running in the background(you can use the terminal for other stuff)
<josh_> afief: Is there a book ? I'm new to this.
<josh_> afief: I'd like to learn more, is ther a handbook ? Besides the man pages ?
<afief> josh_: any book on unix tools should have those basic commands, but the way I learned is to sit in linux channels and note the commands which are mentioned
<afief> and learning to rtfm is the most valuable skill I acquired ;-)
<josh_> afief: That's an idea... I'm reading the Kubuntu Natty guide, I hope to learn some more.
<afief> josh_: good luck :D
<josh_> afief: How do I install rtfm ?
<Pici> josh_: rtfm = read the 'fancy' manual
<afief> rtfm=read the fucking manual
<Pici> afief: mind the language here, please
<afief> what Pici said
<afief> sorry
<mr-rich> read th FINE manual ... :)
<Pici> I agree though, I've learned most of my linux knowledge just helping and watching others get help in these channels, as well as reading man pages and the like.
<James147> ^^ and googleing :)
<mr-rich> google is your friend ...
<Bio-Res> hello
<Bio-Res> I have a problem with installing the tk package from CPAN
<Bio-Res> this is the build.log http://pastie.org/2285072
<Bio-Res> I searched on the internet and I found this site https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345987
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 345987 in Applications "dev-perl/perl-tk-804.029 fails to emerge due to conflicting declaration of XKeycodeToKeysym" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Bio-Res> it addresses this exact problem, but I don't really understand the solution that they propose...
<andrew___> anyone knows what i have to modify in the xlib.h?
<oCean> ...
<bazhang> andrew___, to do what
<andrew___> so that tk can install from cpan
<andrew___> it fails with this error http://pastie.org/2285072
<andrew___> look at the end directly
<bazhang> cpanel?
<Pici> andrew___: Is there something wrong with the version of perl-tk from the repositories>
<andrew___> no...the cpan from perl
<andrew___> I don't know I found this site I searched on the internet and I found this site https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345987
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 345987 in Applications "dev-perl/perl-tk-804.029 fails to emerge due to conflicting declaration of XKeycodeToKeysym" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<andrew___> they propose a solution, but I don't really understand
<Pici> andrew___: Yes... I know you're talking about cpan, my question is why don't you install the perl-tk package that is in the repositories?
<Pici> Or does the one via cpan give you something that the repo one doesn't?
<andrew___> well I am using perlbrew and if I install them from the repo I think it installs it for the system perl
<Pici> andrew___: ah, yes.
<Pici> andrew___: Have you tried asking in #perl? They might have a better idea since this is related to CPAN.
<andrew___> Pici: that's why I am trying to fix this manually...
<andrew___> Pici: I cannot join that channel...I don't know why
<Pici> andrew___: you need to register to join
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<andrew___> ok thanks Pici
<EvilRoey> hi, how do I enable a user to execute a command with root privileges (it's a script and I need to mount a fuse volume as a service account)
<EvilRoey> ?
<James147> EvilRoey: and user in the admin group should be able to use sudo (with their user password) to run commands as root
<James147> EvilRoey: if the user just needs access to run a single command as root you can edit the sudoers file to give that user the ability to run only that command with or without a password (use visudo to edit the sudoers file)
<EvilRoey> James147:  I thought about that but this setup doesn't use sudo (vanilla Debian install here).  I mean, I can install it... but it would be overkill
<James147> EvilRoey: well... since you asked on #kubuntu and kubuntu has it installed by default...
<EvilRoey> fine.
<James147> EvilRoey: but without sudo then users need to loginto root to have root prliviges
<EvilRoey> I ask,ed on #debian and got drowned out by all the other please from the masses.
<EvilRoey> James147:  oh, ok then.  So it has nothing to do with caps
<James147> caps?
<EvilRoey> capabilities
<EvilRoey> I am just trying to see what possibilities there are
<EvilRoey> - sudo
<EvilRoey> - login as root/privileged account
<EvilRoey> - ???
<EvilRoey> - PROFIT!
<EvilRoey> like that.
<FloodBotK2> EvilRoey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> EvilRoey: actually.... if i remember right you can set a stickybit on executables to be able to execute them as a normal user with root privileges... though then anyuser can execute it as root
<James147> (thats is how sudo works ^^)
<James147> EvilRoey: using sudo is your best bet form a security standpoint...
<Ddpbf> EvilRoey: use 'su -c command' for single command login in root account but please keep in mind this is channel about kubuntu
<Ddpbf> not Debian, or install and configure sudo. It is a lot safer than su
<goodtime> ty James147
<goodtime> ill keep that in mind lol
<James147> ^^
<EvilRoey> James147:  ah, true
<EvilRoey> James147:  I know... I use sudo religiously myself
 * Ddpbf use sudo on every distro
 * afief uses sudo to enter god mode
<EvilRoey> heh
<EvilRoey> afief:  sudo sh?
<EvilRoey> I make myself a sandwich with sudo
<EvilRoey> sudo make-me-a-sammich
<EvilRoey> (b*tch)
<tsimpson> could you not use that language here? if you think you need to censor it, just don't type it, we all know what it means even if you add '*' or other symbols...
<mfraz74> just noticed that the places panel in Dolphin under Kubuntu 11.04 KDE 4.6.5 on my netbook is black and I can't figure out how to change it back
<mfraz74> also the quickaccess browser has a transparent background
<mfraz74> all other panels are fine. any ideas?
<Islington> mfraz74: wellyou know what they say about once you go black
<Islington> mfraz74: screenshot?
<mfraz74> Islington: is there somewhere i can post it?
<Islington> yeah imgur.com
<Incarus6> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mfraz74> Islington: http://imagebin.org/165453
<mfraz74> also seems to be affecting the save as dialogue
<Islington> does force killing dolphin help mfraz74?
<mfraz74> nope
<mfraz74> i can even reboot and it still shows as in the image
<Islington> okay could be a video driver thing
<mfraz74> why only that panel though?
<Islington> does turning off compositing help?
<mfraz74> no, i turned off desktop effects and it is still black
<Islington> mfraz74: in a konsole type
<Islington> kquitapp plasma-desktop
<Islington> then type
<Islington> rm ~/.kde/cache-*/plasma* -r
<Islington> then type
<Islington> plasma-desktop into krunner
<Islington> that should clear out any odd quirks in the cache
<mfraz74> no change though
<James147> mfraz74: dose it do that same thing for a new user?
<mfraz74> James147: haven't tried adding a new user yet, will do that next
<Islington> mfraz74: does it affect only oxygen style?
<mfraz74> no, i tried plastik and it still happens
<Islington> hmm
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<squidy> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: hello
<soee> hi yofel, whats the status now :>
<yofel> the final round of tests and fixes is done, now I'm trying to remember if we forgot something
<rww> maybe it's like Ubuntu releases and every time you ask it becomes an hour later :3
<yofel> lol, that bot would be cool to have though :P
<squidy> hi phoenix_firebrd... we all are here eagered... :p
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: i am in kubuntu 11.10 daily build
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: using kde 4.7 rc1
<soee> phoenix_firebrd, how  11.10 works at this stage ?
<squidy> phoenix_firebrd: i'm still in 11.04.. using kde 4.6.4 :p
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: looks and feels great
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy:  what a little more
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: i was not able to wait :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you have any social network ids ? may google+ ?
<bretzel> hi, any plans to put kde 7.0 for natty ?
<phoenix_firebrd> bretzel:  one the way i hope
<squidy> :)
<bretzel> :-)
<yofel> not much, I do have  a facebook account that I don't use, but didn't get an invite for g+ yet
<rww> yofel: let me know if you want one ;)
<bretzel> surely cannot imagine 7.0  built for 11.10 only :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you have a blog?
<yofel> iirc someone said I need a gmail address for it, is that true?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: kyofel.wordpress.com
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats true
<rww> yofel: you need a Google Account that isn't a Google Apps For Your Domain account
<yofel> not much there yet except neon updates
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thank you
<rww> yofel: it doesn't need to be a GMail Google Account
<kloplop321> I've had this bouncing icon of a gear near my cursor for the last 40 minutes. Its becoming really annoying, is there any way to stop it?
<bretzel> ...but at least, Oneiric will get 4.7.1+ this fall :-)
<yofel> bretzel: well, the natty packages should be out today
<benedict> hi! is there a tool which compresses all jpg and png files which are in a folder?
<kloplop321> you right click on the folder, and you compress it..
<benedict> i am talking about the size of the pictures and i am working on the commandline
<kloplop321> like to a zip, or each individually?
<phoenix_firebrd> benedict: a bach image converter will do the job
<kloplop321> benedict: if so, you can use "convert" which is in the image magick package
<phoenix_firebrd> benedict:  http://www.codejacked.com/quick-tip-batch-resize-and-convert-images-in-linux/
<benedict> thok thanks!
<AndreiT> how do I run a dpatch?
<AndreiT> I have a fix for the perl-tk package from cpan, but it is a .dpatch
<mfraz74> Islington: I tried adding a new user to the netbook and that showed the same problems
<mfraz74> could be driver issues as I'm using the xorg-edgers PPA due to display problems
<BluesKaj>  for some reason system settings user managaement won't accept my pw . The dialog incorrect password keeps popping up , "/usr/bin/kcmshell4 userconfig --lang en_US" ..any ideas ?
<James147> BluesKaj: any funnky characters in the password?
<phoenix_firebrd> AndreiT:  http://matrixhasu.altervista.org/index.php?view=use_dpatch
<BluesKaj> James147, no, just the usual one . simple letters and some numbers
<AndreiT> pheonix_firebrd, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> AndreiT: yw
<James147> BluesKaj: kdesudo kcmshell4 userconfig   work?
<BluesKaj> James147, yes it did thanks ..I was trying to open the config file earlier ..now I know better :)
<hacking_u> hello. i'm using kubuntu 11.04 on Thinkpad X61 which its gpu is Intel GMA X3100. I have a problem on kde 4 desktop.
<girl__> describe the problem!
<hacking_u> when i use my laptop for long time, kde 4 (or X server) suddenly die....
<hacking_u> it occurs when i use it for long time and open many programs.
<hacking_u> (sorry for my poor eng...)
<girl__> hacking_u: This may be a hardware issue, is your laptop old or running hot
<hacking_u> girl__, hum... but sensor says it's ok...
<EvilRoey> ooh
<EvilRoey> female detected
<girl__> hacking_u: does this occur on windows?
<EvilRoey> (my sister is coming to visit me for lunch)
<girl__> EvilRoey: very rude
<EvilRoey> no, my sister is almost here actually.
<hacking_u> girl__, no... and after screen suddenly turned off, system goes on still.
<EvilRoey> but I apologize that the timing of the statement was rude.
<girl__> EvilRoey: appology accepted
<hacking_u> I entered Alt+F2 and 'konsole' and 'Return'
<girl__> hacking_u: does the system go on standby?
<hacking_u> girl__, ???
<girl__> hacking_U: does the system sleep
<girl__> i.e flashing power light
<hacking_u> no, it goes on well except screen :-(
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u:  it seems to be a heat issue
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: check your logs for any crash information
<girl__> hacking_u: so just the screen goes of but system works?
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, system goes on still after screen offed
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u:  where you able to open a tty
<hacking_u> no, i cannot
<hacking_u> but i entered 'alt+f2' & "konsole" & sudo shutdown -h now & password
<hacking_u> and it goes on halt
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u:  probably a driver issue
<hacking_u> :-( ....
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: dont worry
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: have you installed any driver using the additional drivers app ?
<hacking_u> no, kubuntu's stock driver, intel
<phoenix_firebrd> i am having a driver issue too, but its in nvidia
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: can you paste the xorg.log ?
<hacking_u> hum... i think my problem is caused by video ram issue...
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, ah, okay
<hacking_u> (sorry for my english..)
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: no problem ?
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: your eng seems to be fine
<hacking_u> um,, i'll give you my xorg.log
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, thx
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: use paste.kde.org
<girl__> hacking_u: I am having driver issues on intel arkendale graphic chipset
<girl__> hacking_u: did this occur in maverick
<phoenix_firebrd> girl__:  it seems that the new intel drivers are buggy
<hacking_u> mayby my thinkpad x61 is GMA X3100
<hacking_u> here is my /var/log/xorg.0.log
<hacking_u> http://paste.kde.org/103345/
<hacking_u> and... old one is...
<girl__> phoenix_firebrd: I though the glitches were in messa also
<hacking_u> .... paste.kde.org does not give me a url for xorg.0.log.old
<hacking_u> it is too long :(
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u:  as far as i know there is nothing odd in your xorg.log
<hacking_u> oh... it is the log of this session
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: can you try running the system in failsafe session  and see if the problem is solved?
<hacking_u> and i found odd things on xorg.0.log.old
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: try pasting the second half of the old log
<hacking_u> on old log, there is a lot of "[ 34253.715] (WW) intel(0): intel_uxa_prepare_access: bo map failed: Input/output error"
<phoenix_firebrd> girl__: dont know about that
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u:  i need  to see the old log
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, it is from old log
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: try and  see if the problem occurs in a failsafe session
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, it haven't occur on ubuntu 11.04 gnome 2(unity) session or gnome 3 session and failsafe session ever....
<hacking_u> and i recently re-installed with kubuntu 11.04 iso.
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: is the backports enabled?
<hacking_u> i used kubuntu-desktop on previous 'ubuntu' 11.04 too, and it occured on only 'kde plasma desktop' session
<hacking_u> and so do now;
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, no it is not enabled
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: i have finished upgrading to kde 4.7 in 11.10
<girl__> © 2010 Canonical Ltd. and the Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon theme  Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<hacking_u> ???
<vbgunz_> phoenix_firebrd: how is it, and from what version did you upgrade?
<phoenix_firebrd> vbgunz_: its nice, from kde 4.7 rc1
<vbgunz_> ahh, im on 4.6.5. im just looking for more stability and maybe a few new features would be nice
<phoenix_firebrd> vbgunz_: even if it is available in 11.04, it will be in backports, so you should be careful about the stability
<vbgunz_> im checking it out now hoping for the best, almost always ready for the worse.
<phoenix_firebrd> vbgunz_: enjoy
<hacking_u> backport is not enabled on my kubuntu now, and why did you ask that?  will the problem be solved on backport drivers?
<vbgunz_> I'll let ya know
<phoenix_firebrd> vbgunz_:  sure
<phoenix_firebrd> hacking_u: no i want to know if you are using any untested software
<hacking_u> phoenix_firebrd, okay. and i think i'll have to struggle with my intel driver T_T
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, if you have nvidia on 11.10, then don't do a dist-upgrade . that will bring updates the will break X and put you in dependency hell
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh, thanks for the alert  buddy
<BluesKaj> it happened to me yesterday...back on natty, now
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: for time being, i am planning to use nouveau driver
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  bad
<hacking_u> thx everyone, specially phoenix_firebrd
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ok , if you can live without desktop effects
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh thats what you were troubleshooting before sometime now
<hacking_u> good night or noon or morning! (and my local time is night), bye!
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, the terminal , maximize issue is a headache
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i tested the driver in 11.10 daily build, the problem was solved
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd well, I need a working system . so the troubleshooting is over for me
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: desktop effects enabled?
<anjink> mlem....
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, they were enabled , but didn't work witht nouveau driver. so I balcklisted it and installed the nvidia-current which worked fine til I did a dist-upgrade ...big mistake.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: testing kde 4.7, some of the features are very good, esp, the bread crums thing
<bbeck> Will the KDE4.7 packages for Natty include the kopete replacement?  Fingers crossed.
<Islington> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<phoenix_firebrd> bbeck: +1
<phoenix_firebrd> squidy: its available now in backports
<bbeck> wow, ask and you shall receive.  Thanks much guys.
<mfraz74> be careful if you're running digikam 2.0
<Islington> mfraz74: was it the xorg thing?
<bbeck> I'm not, but thanks for the heads up.
<mfraz74> Islington: i'm not sure, didn't get to the botto mof it
<Islington> whats up with digikam 2.0 mfraz74
<yofel> it's a library package naming conflict
<mfraz74> Islington: digikam 2.0 requires libkdcraw-20, but kde 4.7.0 requires package libkdcraw20
<Islington> :O
<Islington> man I am really liking this grid desktop thing in kdeplasma-addons
<Islington> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/29/plasma-desktopx25407.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thanks for the speedy packaging
<bbeck> Islington: how did you achieve that look, it's pretty sharp?
<Islington> bbeck: well its my plasma theme you see, no borders so when aligned next to each other then look like they share a background
<Islington> grid desktop makes the aligning part a breeze though :D
<phoenix_firebrd> bbeck: what is the replacement for kopete ?
<bbeck> phoenix_firebrd: KDE Telepathy I saw it here:  http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2011/07/kde-telepathy-01-released-part-1-of-5-contact-list.html
<phoenix_firebrd> bbeck: what is the package name
<ibn> hello
<ibn> holla
<ibn> bonjour
<phoenix_firebrd> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Alumin> how is it that the K menu shortcut for Firefox says it's running "firefox %u" (and it works fine when clicked), but when I run "firefox" at the command line, it just hangs?
<bbeck> phoenix_firebrd: I don't know, I was wondering if it had been packaged myself.
<phoenix_firebrd> bbeck: i have to check for 11.10
<ibn> phoenix_firebrd: yeah! i hvae both
<phoenix_firebrd> ibn:  what?
<ibn> phoenix_firebrd: sry i have both languages
<phoenix_firebrd> ibn: you mean to say, you speak both languages?
<ibn> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> ibn: good.
<ibn> phoenix_firebrd: but i just finished with the french in morocco
<phoenix_firebrd> ibn: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Islington: your desktop looks good
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<Alumin> is there any special setup that the K menu does when it runs something?  I just don't get how something could work from the menu but not at the shell
<Islington> Alumin: if you right click> menu editor
<Islington> then you could see exactly what command is being run from what launcher
<Alumin> yeah that's what I'm saying
<Alumin> it's running "firefox %u"
<Alumin> it's not setting a working directory
<Islington> firefox should be able to be launched from terminal just fine
<Alumin> I concur :)
<Islington> no error messages?
<Alumin> "firefox" is "/usr/bin/firefox", which is a shell script that does some setup and then eventually runs "/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.17/firefox $@"
<Alumin> so I tried running that, but that doesn't work either
<Alumin> no, just hangs
<Alumin> it seems to exit cleanly when I hit Ctrl-c FWIW
<Islington> but is the process launched? does firefox-bin show up in top and so on?
<Alumin> yes
<Alumin> if I run strace on the firefox-bin process, it's sitting at this:
<Alumin> futex(0x711014, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 2, NULL
<Anpu> Hi, anyone having problem with updating KDE to 4.7?
<Anpu> I get following message:
<Anpu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Anpu> plasma-scriptengine-ruby: Depends: libplasma-ruby (>= 4:4.2.0)
<Anpu> and it doesnt let update
<Islington> Anpu: I am trying to update now
<Anpu> I just gor error and suggestion to do dpkg --configure -a
<Anpu> got new*
<DarkwingDuck> Anpu: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<Anpu> yup, running now atm
<Anpu> DarkwingDuck: that helped, thanks. It says I m running 4.7.00 now
<DarkwingDuck> Anpu: awesome.
<mabl> hello, I've update kde, but now get a segfault on login
<mabl> i think this is related to the grouping plasma containment
<mabl> Is there any way that i can change the containment via command line
<yofel> mabl: you should be able to remove it in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc I think
<yofel> haven't looked closer at the trace yet
<mabl> thx i'll try that
<juemo> Hi ! Is this channel only about kde on ubuntu ?  Cause I have an issue about networking with a Kubuntu computer
<mabl> yofel, deleting the file fixed the problem
<yofel> ah well, that works too of course..
<yofel> juemo: about kde sure, but without details I can't say if it's kde or ubuntu related
<MrNthDegree> juemo, if it's a Kubuntu install, we can help
<juemo> MrNthDegree : it is :D
<juemo> yofel & MrNthDegre : My computer do not respond to ARP requests.   Details here (computer identified by 'server') : http://paste.ubuntu.com/654640/
<MrNthDegree> juemo, feel free to crosspost this one to #ubuntu if no-one gives a decent answer
<MrNthDegree> juemo, my networking knowledge sucks so I can't really help with that one
<juemo> MrNthDegree: In fact, I tried on #ubuntu
<MrNthDegree> juemo, if that turns up nothing try #linux (or ##linux, whatever it's called on here)
<juemo> MrNthDegree: good idea :)
<yofel> #ubuntu-beginners would be an idea too
<juemo> yofel: Thank you to
<juemo> *too
<Islington> my update is stalled at 46% on kdegraphics-mobipocket
<girl_> 4.7 upgrade exprience anyone?
<BluesKaj> girl_, only with 11.10 which I no longer use dues to nvidia graphics and X problems , 4.7 was a bit unstable tho
<BluesKaj> due to
<soee> after upgrade to 4.7 :)
<soee> there is small bug with panels related
<girl_> BluesKaj: I have th rc on 11.10 seems to work ok not perfect. I amcurrently downloading final for natty
<ikonia> why are you asking about 4.7 upgrades in #kubuntu yet asking for help with intel in #ubuntu - could you please try to focus on 1 problem, I'm sat in ubuntu waiting for you to respond
<girl_> soee: more details?
<soee> girl_, i have one panel on the left screen side with task manager, also i have one more panel at the top of the screen (hidden by default) when i move mouse to show this panel, task menager moves down  ~ 60px on the left panel
<ikonia> please be aware the 11.10 discussion is only for #ubuntu+1 channel
<girl_> soee: Ah I reproduced that on openSuSe
<soee> brb, must go to shop
<soee> gmm gmail plasmoid doesnt work with 4.7 ?
<girl_> ikonia: Please be aware that we are discussing kde not 11.10 and please be aware that #Kubuntu is not overloaded with chats and we do not appreciate too many excess posts
<soee> hmm, switching windows is slower now :)
<ikonia> girl_: sorry, you seem to be missunderstanding
<girl_> soee: maybe nvidia update?
<soee> girl_, nvidia update ?
<yofel> ikonia: the 4.7 backports for natty are out, so this isn't oneiric related
<girl_> soee: Nvidia Drivers
<ikonia> girl_: you're welcome to talk about any kubuntu release and componetns up to 11.04 any othe rcomponents please take to #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> yofel: sure, I'm just making it clear
<yofel> ok :)
<girl_> ikonia: KDE SC 4.7 IS IN KUBUNTU BACKPORTS PPA FOR NATTY
<ikonia> girl_: please don't use caps
<ikonia> girl_: I've just read what yofel said, I'm just making the topic of the channel clear
<girl_> ikonia: thanks again
<soee> girl_, are there any new drivers ?
<girl_> 27X .XX
<soee> link pls, brb
<girl_> ok
<girl_> x86 or x86-64?
<girl_> soee: x86 or x86-64
<girl_> soee: 32 or 64 bit
<girl_> soee: 32 bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-275.21-driver.html
<yofel> there are usually updated packages in the x-updates PPA, for both archs
<ikonia> please don't recommend/push the nvidia.com drivers to people
<girl_> soee: 64 bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-275.21-driver.html
<ikonia> ahhh there we go yofel is well ahead of the game
<yofel> 275.19-0ubuntu1~natty~xup1 is in x-updates for example ;)
<girl_> yofel: generally drivers from nvidia are more stable (don't know why)
<yofel> girl_: yes, but we don't support them in kubuntu in any way
<yofel> also, they're quite a bit more work to maintain
<girl_> yofel: true and kernel update breaks it
<yofel> soee: so rather add ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates to your sources if you want a newer driver
<girl_> yofel: package downloads finished guess I'm all set to install now (crosses fingers)
<AlexZion> Hi guys I just upgrade kubuntu 11.04 with kde 4.7 ....., really and nice and smooth upgrade , thanks a lot to everyone did the job ... ;)
<soee> yofel, ok ill try this ppa
<Daskreech> AlexZion: \o/
<AlexZion> few days ago I saw a screeshot of kubuntu 11.10 , and the usage of memory was less than 200 mb, someone says that is kde 4.7 which is improved a lot , is it true ?
<Daskreech> AlexZion: I ... guess. That's kinda the point though I suppose it's how you measure improvement
<AlexZion> I think it was a fresh and clean installation ....., but 200 mb for such as great system is unbeliavable .. :)
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, seems the same as 4.6.2 , but i just installed 4.7 so ...
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yeah KDE has gotten a lot more incremental
<BluesKaj> on natty
<Daskreech> Logging in a new release used to hit you within 10 minutes how much new stuff there was
 * BluesKaj looks around for new stuff :)
<islington> so after updating I cant log into my default plasma session
<islington> only the failsafe will work
<AlexZion> anyway, kubuntu is growing up very fast and well ....., I really love it , and of course ....., even because kde 4 is the best DE out there ......
<islington> any ideas?
<AlexZion> islington: have upgrade to kde 4.7 in natty ?
<Daskreech> islington: do you have any errors in ~/.xsessions-errors?
<islington> AlexZion: yes just did
<islington> Daskreech: let me check
<AlexZion> maybe some strange config you had before, because I did and everything works perfectly .....
<Girl_> DE 4.7 PPA installation with muon ... seems to have stalled at 40% installing says running dpkg
<islington>  Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654709/
<Daskreech> AlexZion: doesn't have to be strange
<AlexZion> ahh islington I did by konsole and when it ask me to change the kdm config I say yes ....., did you did the same !?!
<islington> like I said I can login into the failsafe just fine
<BluesKaj> Girl_, if muon fails , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<islington> the default hangs on the kdm animation
<diegoviola> hi
<AlexZion> otherwise the problem could be around there ....., but I'm not an expert.....
<diegoviola> does kde 4.7 has kwin enabled by default with opengl ES?
<diegoviola> in kubuntu
<Girl_> BluesKaj: nevemind I killed muon on qapt and did dpkg --configure -a now its proceeding
<petete> diegoviola: no
<Daskreech> diegoviola: should
<Daskreech> If it's supported
<Daskreech>  Doubt you will find support though
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, I installed gnome  2.32.0 and My lcd monitor just keeps turning off after a few minutes. Happens even in terminal mode
<diegoviola> why not?
<BluesKaj> Girl_, right , was going to mention dpkg --configure -a
<petete> you have to install a different package for GLES on kwin
<Girl_> BluesKaj: Thanks
<Girl_> petete: Really?
<petete> but on 4.8 it will be a runtime check, probably
<petete> Girl_: yes, GLES has to be enabled on compile time
<petete> so that means 2 packages
<BluesKaj> blackcatnekonegr, ask in #ubuntu , they might be able help , this is kubuntu/kde
<islington> ok how do I go back to pure kde folks?
<diegoviola> why not enable on compile time? i heard it improved performance!
<Girl_> petete: which packages
<blackcatnekonegr> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> islington,^
<julianrabe> hi
<islington> BluesKaj: no natty instruction changes?
<petete> Girl_: maybe they are both installed in the same package?
<soee> what is the easiest way to reset all KDE settings and get default desktop settings ?
<julianrabe> may i get some support on setting up a repository?
<petete> im upgrading to 4.7 so ill see soon
<AlexZion> islington: have you already tried to rename the .kde folder just to see what happen ?
<Girl_> soee: simply delete .kde folder in you home folder
<petete> just finished upgrading, brb
<islington> AlexZion: good idea let me try that
<BluesKaj> sorry islington  , the factoids are a bit behind the curve
<Daskreech> soee: mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebroke
<petete> yay, 4.7
<AlexZion> petete: nice and smooth upgrade for you too .... ;)
<BluesKaj> that dam pulseaudio is default install again ... what a pita for my setup
<petete> ahh, i found it
<petete> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/07/running-kwin-with-opengl-es-2-0/
<petete> "Thanks to the awesome Kubuntu crew there will be a kwin_gles package available in Kubuntu 11.10. So users can switch to use this package."
<julianrabe> did everybody answer to my repos-signing-problem? sorry for crashing my irc-client...
<julianrabe> *anybody
<yofel> julianrabe: the last we got was "may i get some support on setting up a repository?"
<OerHeks> julianrabe, what error do you get ? paste it in http://paste.kde.org
<julianrabe> ok... ive set up a repository and now my problem is signing it using gpg
<AlexZion> ok guys I'm going out ....., thanks again for the great job ..... bye bye
<julianrabe> i created a key on the host machine, exported the public key, put it into apt-key
<julianrabe> and signed my repo on my host
<julianrabe> but when i try to install a package using apt-get install, it says that the package could not be authenticated
<yofel> run 'sudo apt-get update', do you get a gpg warning?
 * Linkmaster is about to upgrade to KDE4.7
<julianrabe> no
<julianrabe> even when i delete the key with apt-key
<yofel> then you should be fine
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<julianrabe> ive got a http-server
 * Daskreech plays appropriate music for Linkmaster
<julianrabe> i try to set up a repository for .deb-packages
<julianrabe> everything works fine
<julianrabe> but the gpg-signing of the repos
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I just realized I needed to restart my computer from earlier, I don't want to do a full upgrade with that in the background o:
<yofel> I fear I don't know anything about manual repositories
<julianrabe> and repositories in general?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Where is the excitement in that? :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: You know very well that excitment = VERY BAD
<Daskreech> julianrabe: might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel
<julianrabe> ok, ill do, thank you ;)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Oh yes. Esp when it's spelt Transformers the movie :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: tell me about it xD See you in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> julianrabe, sometimes the sources.list needs editing as well
<Daskreech> :)
<julianrabe> i added my repo to it
<yofel> BluesKaj: I believe he wants to _host_ packages
<julianrabe> like "normal" repositories
<julianrabe> and that works fine
<yofel> I myself only use PPAs though
<jmichaelx> so, i just upgraded to kde 4.7 on one machine, and am nearly done with another. on the one where the upgrade is complete, kdm comes up, but when i sign in, i just get kicked back to kdm again. anyone have a suggestion?
<yofel> didn't happen to anyone yet, can you get to your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old or /var/log/kdm.log ?
<BarkingFish> Hi guys. Do you have some sort of online resource which tells you what packages you need to download prior to installing something?
<maco> BarkingFish: packages.ubuntu.com lists dependencies, but your package manager should resolve and fetch them automatically if youre online
<BarkingFish> I know this is weird, but I'm converting my main PC to kubuntu, as well as my laptop. The problem I have is that I need ndisgtk available, before I can get my network up
<BarkingFish> the ndiswrapper tools are on the CD, but ndisgtk, surprisingly, isn't.
<jmichaelx> yofel: it is giving me a klauncher error "no dbus session-bus found. check if you have started the dbus server"
<BarkingFish> maco, the idea is I install kubuntu, then go to where i put the ndisgtk package and its deps, install them manually, then bring up the wifi
<yofel> jmichaelx: odd, I got that on one machine _once_ before even trying to log in, after that it worked fine
<jmichaelx> yofel: well, i have rebooted once, but that didn't help. not sure where to go from here
<LINKSWORD2> Hey all, how's it going?
<yofel> jmichaelx: can you try to pasetbin your kdm.log?
<maco> BarkingFish: sounds fair. the list should be on packages.ubuntu.com
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: You alive?
<jmichaelx> yofel: i could possibly. this machine uses wireless, and without network manager running, it has no internet access
<BarkingFish> got it maco, thanks :)
<BarkingFish> I need 4 other packages, one of which is on the cd, so only 3 to download
<yofel> jmichaelx: you said it happens after you try to log in?
<jmichaelx> yofel: yes
<yofel> jmichaelx: take a look at your ~/.xsession-errors then, that might have some useful information
<jmichaelx> yofel: ~/.xsession-errors does not seem to say very much
<soee> after hour with kde 4.7 i must say its slower for me than 4.6.5
<yofel> jmichaelx: still, that's the output of anything that tried to run after you tried to log in, so I would expect an error of some sort there
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What requires ndisgtk ?
<jmichaelx> yofel: there did not appear to be any errors there
<Daskreech> Ugh
<Daskreech> Sorry was talking to barkingfish
<yofel> :S
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: yo
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, Daskreech
<jmichaelx> yofel: the only two schoices for sessions in kdm now are 'default' and 'failsafe'. that seems odd
<yofel> what was there before?
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I may have a problem...
<LINKSWORD2> My system is attempting to update, and is telling me; "Another application is using this package manager." (KPackageKit)
<jmichaelx> yofel: i am not sure, to be honest, but i think there was a reference to kde, and a few others
<jmichaelx> very, very strange
<yofel> the layout changed a bit, should be like that I think
<jmichaelx> ok
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Is another application using the packagemanager?
<LINKSWORD2> None that I know of. I just started the system up a couple minutes ago.
<jmichaelx> well, this kind of sucks. hopefully this can be fixed without network :-D
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: probably a stale lock file then
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<LINKSWORD2> And how would that be taken care of?
<yofel> jmichaelx: I guess your Xorg.0.log.old ends with ddxSigGiveUp or so?
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: I think that might be under /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<LINKSWORD2> lol! Right when you said that, I got an authentication prompt.
<LINKSWORD2> And it's installing the updates, now.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Wonderful :)
<Daskreech> resolved!
 * Daskreech stamps
<yofel> probably an auto-update-check that locked the DB
<LINKSWORD2> .... I feel the urge to dork-stamp Daskreech's forehead.
 * Daskreech prestamps
<LINKSWORD2> -_- Fail.
<jmichaelx> yofel: no, Xorg.0.log.old just ends with X.Org XInput driver : 12.3
<yofel> ok...
<yofel> jmichaelx: sorry, I'm busy for a while now, maybe the others can help you
<jmichaelx> yofel: no, problem. thanks for your help!
<islington> so I cannot login to a default session after updating, I can only login into the failsafe mode
<jmichaelx> so, i just upgraded to kde 4.7 on one machine, and am nearly done with another. on the one where the upgrade is complete, kdm comes up, but when i sign in, i just get kicked back to kdm again. anyone have a suggestion?
<jmichaelx> islington: my problem may have some relation to yours
<islington> yeah just what I was thinking
<islington> nvidia?
<jmichaelx> islington: except that i cannot log in to a default or a failsafe session
<jmichaelx> islington: no, intel
<islington>  hmm
<jmichaelx> islington: however, i was in the process of upgarding a machine with an nvidia gpu, and halted the upgrade
<jmichaelx> this sucks
<islington> yu[
<jmichaelx> i should have known better than to just jump into this upgrade
<islington> I havent had this kind of problem before
<jmichaelx> it is great that in kubuntu these kde sc upgrades come out so quickly, on the other hand, that sometimes means there has been little testing
<islington> jmichaelx: try renaming the .kde folder into something elese
<jmichaelx> islington: i did that, did not help
<islington> oh good same here
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Looks like the system wants to restart after those updates.
<LINKSWORD2> Back in a bit.
<soee> anyone got the same slow effect with minimize/maximize windows ?
<islington> jmichaelx: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3117406.0
<islington> this worked for me
<jmichaelx> islington: ty, i am giving that a try
<jmichaelx> islington: didn't work for me
<islington> I am sorry man
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: did you pastebin the ~/.xsession-errors file?
<jmichaelx> no problem, thanks for the help... the main issue is that linux graphics (and drivers) are such a tangled mess
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i cannot pastebin anything at the moment. no network without network manager
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Even dhclient on the cli doesn't work?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: if a person relies on network manager to authenticate with any kind of the kinds of wireless encryption that a person should be using (wpa2, in my case) dhclient is not going to get you anywhere, until you hace /etc/network/interfaces set up
<Daskreech> ah or you know how to use iwconfig
<Daskreech> and I suppose a wire isn't an option
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yea, i don't know how to use iwconfig with wpa2 encryption.... have used it a lot in the past with open and wep wireless
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: wired would be a very huge pain, but it may come to that
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i simply made the unwise decision to upgrade right away. should have known better from experience
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Thanks for the attempt though
<BluesKaj> !wpa_supplicant
<soee> i got this msg in console when mini/maximize windows: QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<BluesKaj> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> bah
<soee> also there were: QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
<soee> *X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<soee>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<soee>   Resource id:  0x2050efa
<soee> etc etc for each windows
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: did you see that i mentioned that i am getting a lot of D-Bus related errors
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: in kdm.log
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, check out the forums on wpa_supplicant...it might work for you
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: No missed it. Are they normal timing errors?
<Daskreech> soee: check in #kwin ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i would definitely say the errors are not normal at all
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i believe i know how to configure /etc/network/interfaces to get network going, i'll just have to look that up again
 * Daskreech suddenly wonders how you are on the net now
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: obviously on a different machine
<Daskreech> Great :) So you are not having GL issues like islington did you have DBus errors?
<Daskreech> I would say to run a dist-upgrade to ensure that you don't have stray packages missing
<Daskreech> but no network :(
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: there could be GL issues, no idea....
<jmichaelx> dist-upgrade was done before rebooting. i have all the packages
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: have you tried doin a rax X start and adding in new KDE components?
<jmichaelx> rax X start?
<Daskreech> raw
<jmichaelx> i don't think i have xinit configured on this thing.... is there another way to start X if i don't?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Killkdm
<Daskreech> service stop kdm
<Daskreech> then run X
<Daskreech> then export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Daskreech> then krunner&
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i stopped kdm, ran 'X' (have never done that before), got a black screen
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Welcome to Raw X :0
<Daskreech> ;-)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i supposed the other things you mentioned should be run in a different tty??
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: no
<Daskreech> Umm press ^Z
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: very cool, odd that i had not seen this before
<Daskreech> that's Ctrl+Z  in case you didn't knwo
<Daskreech> then type bg
<Daskreech> that will run X in the background of your tty and give you back control so you can type more commands
<jmichaelx> ok, ^Z does not do anything visible... should it?
<jmichaelx> did this room just suddenly stop?
<|Alexia_Death|> rooms dont move
<jmichaelx> so, i just upgraded to kde 4.7 on one machine, and am nearly done with another. on the one where the upgrade is complete, kdm comes up, but when i sign in, i just get kicked back to kdm again. anyone have a suggestion?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Ctrl+Z does not give you back the command line in the TTY?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: no, it seemed to do nothing
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: does ctrl+C end X ?
<jmichaelx> i'll check
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: no, ctrl+ c does not do anything either
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: did you press Ctrl+S at some point?
<jmichaelx> nope
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: ok, but that just takes me to tty1
<|Alexia_Death|> log in there?
<|Alexia_Death|> then you can do what ever you want,
<|Alexia_Death|> probably you should re-run the upgrade
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: yea, we are trying to sort out some possible X issues. i was allready using other tty's to do that
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: Then you should go to a tty and read the X log.
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: the .old one if you got kicked back to kdm.
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: have already gone over that
<jmichaelx> yea, i looked at .old
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: Was there an error at the end?
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: yes, a lot of d-bus errors
<jmichaelx> "Not connected to D-Bus server"
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: then you should REALLY rerun your upgrade process. Something hasnt upgraded cleanly.
<|Alexia_Death|> most likely the dbus itself
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am using X from the xorg-edgers ppa... i wonder if that might be realted to this
<jmichaelx> related*
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: that is not impossible, though everything seemed to go smoothly
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Not sure yet. You are getting Dbus errors
<Daskreech> but it is posible
<|Alexia_Death|> yeah
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Press Ctrl+Q on the tty then Ctrl+Z
<Daskreech> might have locked Keyboard input
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: still does nothing
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: you can just use another TTY if you like
<|Alexia_Death|> What are you trying to do Daskreech?
<jmichaelx> well, i have no completed the upgrade on this machine as well.... not sure whether or not i should reboot, lol
<Daskreech> remember to run export DISPLAY=:0.0 first
<Daskreech> |Alexia_Death|: run X then introduce KDE apps to see what they fail on
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: not for what we are trying to do (if i understand things correctly)
<|Alexia_Death|> Daskreech: Not gonna work imho, his dbus isnt running.
<Daskreech> |Alexia_Death|: Well then needs to kickstart dbus then
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: apparently dbus is not needed for KDM to start?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Nope
<jmichaelx> brb, i am going to reboot this machine.... maybe i'll have 2 that do not work
<Daskreech> KDM starts X
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: don't do that
<Daskreech> have oneworking at least
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have others i can fire up, if need be, but yea, i can wait
<jmichaelx> i am going to try to configure network/interfaces on this thing,
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: just checking, in your X log, did the DBus errors really have an [EE] at the start of the line?
<|Alexia_Death|> if  not, could you grep for EE?
<jmichaelx> ok, i have network now
<jmichaelx> what is CLI pastebin app?
<jmichaelx> nm, found it
<jmichaelx> also discovered that python-kde4 did not upgrade properly.... which means |Alexia_Death| may well have been corect
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: Then you should really rerun the upgrade process.
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: how would i rerun the entire upgrade process?
<|Alexia_Death|> not the entire
<|Alexia_Death|> just run dist-upgrade untill its done.
<|Alexia_Death|> and then once more to make sure it really is done.
<jmichaelx> ahh, OK, well i am upgrading python-kde4 atm, and am hopeful that might fix things
<|Alexia_Death|> if you have one thing borked it may have dependencies.
<jmichaelx> oddly though, i had run dist-upgrade the first round, and when it finished, i ran it again to double-check, and everything seemed fine
<|Alexia_Death|> odd
<jmichaelx> i did notice that on that machine 'kpat' was held back, and on the one i am usng right now, it wasn't
<jmichaelx> ok, merely installing python-kde4 did not fix things
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654780/
<jmichaelx> (or Daskreech )
<Daskreech> Hi :)
<|Alexia_Death|> klauncher(973) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.  kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I normally do a apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<|Alexia_Death|> IMHO relevant bits
<Daskreech> Yum for fedora won't do one without the other (for bad reasons) but you can still run them yourself (for good reason)
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: I read it saying that your system dbus server isnt running.
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: if you are done with the net use&updates, try a plain reboot.
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: have already rebooted several times since then
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: what does qdbus give you from the tty ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes, i generally do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade as well
<jmichaelx> stupid thing will not let me pipe the output for qdbus to pastebinit
<|Alexia_Death|> why not?
<jmichaelx> beats me
<jmichaelx> this is freaking frustrating
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: qdbus > tmpfile && pastebinit tmpfile doesn't work?
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: qdbus outputs 'Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ah. tried running dbus-launch manually ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: is that what qdbus does?
<jmichaelx> oops, no
<jmichaelx> should i enter 'dbus-launch'?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: No qdbus is a simplified version of the dbus command that does things like give incomplete listings of channels
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: That should do nicely
<Daskreech> SHould print an address and a PID
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ok, i ran dbus-launch
<Daskreech> printed an address and a PID?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> What does echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS output ?
<Daskreech> Just to make sure it didn't die subsequent to that
<Daskreech> oh and could you check the output of <which dbus-launch>
<Daskreech> the double // for the error is worrying
<jmichaelx> echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS returns nothing
<jmichaelx> which dbus-launch just returns /usr/bin/dbus-launch
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: that might be a problem then :)
<Daskreech> qdbus is looking in /bin/dbus-launch ... for some reason
<Daskreech> Though it's getting an error from something ....
<jmichaelx> hmm
<kinta> hi all
<Daskreech> hi kinta
<Daskreech> hi Islington
<Islington> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: what does qdbus say now?
<Daskreech>  same error?
<Islington> is there a way to slowly move my old setting back? I renamed my old .kde folder
<kinta> does anyone tried to install kde-telepathy from git ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: the output is the same as last time for qdbus
<kinta> I cannot see the presence plasmoid...
<Daskreech> Islington: Sure. Slowly move them back
<Islington> okay I figured as much
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: could there be a missing symlink or something? or is my dbus-launch just in the wrong dir?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: No it's correct
<Islington> as a result of this kerfuffle I am back to pure kde. A state I havent been in 2 years :)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: so why is qdbus looking in the wrong directory?
<Daskreech> My instant reaction would be some variable is set wrong
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: could this misconfigured variable be the source of my problem?
<Daskreech> assuming it exists it would
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am going to guess that i will not be the only person who runs into this
<|Alexia_Death|> The double dash in //bin/dbus-launch  suggest theres a variable there that is missing
<jmichaelx> interesting
<jmichaelx> i just wonder how that could have happened
<Daskreech> me too
<Daskreech> and why would $usr be a variable
<jmichaelx> yes, that was certainly unexpected
<|Alexia_Death|> i rather think /user would be and thats somehow /
<|Alexia_Death|> ugh /usr
<Quintasan> kinta: I will have a PPA with 0.1 release soon
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: try eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`
<Quintasan> kinta: If you did cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` it should be there
<Daskreech> Quintasan: \o/
<Daskreech> Beer Cookies and many unicorn hugs will be yours
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa/+packages
<|Alexia_Death|> somebody is claiming that unless dbus is eval-ed it wont affect the current session
<Quintasan> Do not install anything yet since I didn't upload everything
<Quintasan> + i386 is busy somehow
<Daskreech> :-)
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: i entered that, there was no output
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: the output for qdbus is now completely different
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: try echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<kinta> Quintasan: thanks I've put prefix on /usr/local , everything ok, except plasma widget...
<Quintasan> kinta: I think KDE ignores /usr/local by default :)
 * Quintasan goes back to uploading
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654792/
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: now that looks sane.
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: it appears to me that your eval statement definitely changed something
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: did that statement something assign a missing value to a variable?
<jmichaelx> ok, that was not intelligible
<|Alexia_Death|> It launced the dbus the way its supposed to be launced setting some session variables.
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: do you think it possible that things may start working now?
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: anything you run from the console is a one-off fix
<|Alexia_Death|> somewhere out there is a configuration error
<mory> how can i install a package manually from my hdd with kpackagekit? :/
<jmichaelx> yea... i was wondering whether or not this might have fixed things in my case... but may indicate a bug somewhere
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: tried to log in using kdm again. did not work
<kinta> mory: you can do it with gdebi-kde
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: try running drom the same terminal where you ran the eval kde-session
<Daskreech> mory: Don't use kpackagekit
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: i will have to try again. i rebooted
<Daskreech> :-)
<mory> but that just open with error and then close :/
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: should kde-workspace-bin not already be installed?
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: Why the question?
<mory> why the hell kbununto use other software packages :( the browser and messenger is buggy
<kinta> mory: what's that package?
<mory> crashed several time
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: i just tried to run 'startkde' in the tty where the eval statement was run... it then told me that startkde was not installed, and that i could install it by installing kde-workspace-bin
<mory> i mean ubuntu package is standard
<jmichaelx> kde-workspace-bin and kde-workspace-data are not currently installed
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: sounds horribly suspicioous that it isnt installed.
<|Alexia_Death|> try installing?
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: very horribly
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: i cannot understand how these packages would not have been pulled in during the upgrade\
<|Alexia_Death|> broken dependency somewhere perhaps?
<jmichaelx> sure, i guess that is a likely possibility
<jmichaelx> i wonder what else is missing
<|Alexia_Death|> reinstall full kde-desktop perhaps?
<jmichaelx> |Alexia_Death|: i also upgraded the machine i am using right now, but have not rebooted.... it also does not contain kde-workspace-bin
<Daskreech> mory: what are you trying to install ?
<mory> i just downloaded nvidia linux driver with .run extension ! how can i install that driver in kbuntu?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: presume that kubutu-desktop is installed?
<Daskreech> mory: you will have to shut down X and run sh *.run
<Daskreech> or whatever the .run's file name is
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it is possible that kubuntu-desktop was not installed on my machines, because i get rid of things like kmail, kaddressbook, quassel, etc
<mory> damn hard for a lazy windows user :(
<mory> i just installed linux based system for the first time
<mory> and maybe for the last time
<kinta> why you need that nvidia driver?
<mory> laptop
<kinta> blame nvidia instead  ;)
<mory> so run that command in cosole? that's it?
<kinta> mory: Have u tried jockey-kde?
<mory> i just saw an update prompt in additional driver for installng nvidida!!
<mory> no i didn't tried anythinget y
<mory> damn asus top keyboard :((
<mory> *laptop
<kinta> launch it and install this way
<kinta> it's easier
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: yes
<mory> ok but tired of downloading huge softwares from net
<Daskreech> mory: install the nvidia update! :)
<mory> already took 4 hourse to update the whole latest kbuntu!!!
<mory> lol hourse!!
<mory> and here we go rekonq crashed again
<Daskreech> mory: Install chromium
<mory> firefox <3
<Daskreech> rekonq is nice and all but it's very young
<Daskreech> or that :)
<Daskreech> It's on it's 6th release
<Daskreech> oh dear he rebooted
<mory> where i could disable asking for password for install!! it reminds me of windows !!
<Daskreech> mory: it should ask you once every 15 minutes
<mory> what?!!
<mory> i don't want it
<Daskreech> if you install something the next time it installs you shouldn't need to put in a password again once it was within 15 minutes
<Daskreech> You can turn on password less sudo but then anyone can do anythign to your computer
<mory> t a waste of time
<Daskreech> having people ruin your computer or putting in a password?
<mory> but with typing my password every 15 minute anyone could see my hands and that is security fail
<mory> and for god sake who don't lock the system when going away?!!!
<Daskreech> mory: if you think that's less of a fail than no password that's fine I suppose
<mory> so there is no way to disable that?
<Daskreech> I just said there is
<mory> turn on password less sudo??!
<Daskreech> Yes
<mory> i mean where ;((
<Daskreech> kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers
<Daskreech> it will ask you for your password :)
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Machine 3 ?
<mory> yea hope for the last time
<Daskreech> Look for your name
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: |Alexia_Death|: many thanks for the hand-holding.... things appear to be working well on both machines now
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: you didn't have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: lol, no, thank the deities....
<|Alexia_Death|> jmichaelx: Awesome that you got it sorted.
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes, on the one machine, the kubuntu-desktopp package was not installed for whatever reason
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Ha ha yeah quick way to break things on a dist-upgrade
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: apparently so, but had not wound up in the predicament before
<jmichaelx> many, many thanks for the help from both of you
<mory> Daskreech: anyway how could i install compiz on kubuntu?
<|Alexia_Death|> mory: why would you do that?
<Daskreech> mory: you don't want to finish the passwordless sudo first ?
<mory> lol i didn't ifnd the path
<mory> too complicated os
<Daskreech> mory: It's remarkably simple
<kinta> take it easy mory
<mory> i'm here /etc/sudoers.d/
<mory> but just a readme :/
<Daskreech> mory: hmm? no /etc/sudoers
<Daskreech> no .d
<kinta> man sudoers
<mory> no :(
<Daskreech> mory: really? hmm
<mory> nothing :(
<Daskreech> not sure why it's asking for a password then. It can't do that unless that file exists
<Daskreech> mory: can you press alt+F2
<Daskreech> you should get a little box dropeed from the top
<mory> yep
<Daskreech> in it type kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers
<mory> k
<jmichaelx> on a sadder not, XBMC is not wanting to start for me since this upgrade
<Daskreech> Let me know if it opens up a text editor with a file
<jmichaelx> note*
<mory> save?
<Daskreech> mory: Hmm ?
<|Alexia_Death|> Daskreech: I dont have that file either. All I have is /etc/sudoers.d/
<Daskreech> It's open?
<mory> yea
<Daskreech> |Alexia_Death|: really? wonder when that changed?
<|Alexia_Death|> Oh, sory
<|Alexia_Death|> I do thave it
<|Alexia_Death|> got the .d
<|Alexia_Death|> too
<mory> why developers didn't use a universal command like run instead of kdesudo kate ?!!!!
<mory> this is crazy
<Daskreech> mory: ok look for your name in the file
<Daskreech> Ctrl+f and your username should work
<mory> o hdamn i saved that :/
<Daskreech> mory: krunner is a universal launcher
<mory> need to run that command again
<Daskreech> mory: alt+F2 and press up
<mory> nothing show up?!!!
<Daskreech> Probably shouldn't ask for your password this time
<mory> sr\traange
<Daskreech> mory: in the text editor?
<mory> nothing
<Daskreech> or in krunner ?
<linux-beginner-h> where is kmail2 in kubuntu (kde:4.7)?
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: Just run kmail and it should start kmail2 if you have KDE 4.7
<Daskreech> help ->about kmail
<Daskreech> mory: nothing in the text editor?
<mory> no
<linux-beginner-h> Kontact
<linux-beginner-h> Version 4.4.10
<Daskreech> mory: press Ctrl+O
<Daskreech> it will open the open dialog
<mory> i'm not that noob
<Daskreech> type sudoers~ in the line there and open that
<Daskreech> mory: did'
<Daskreech>  not say you were
<jmichaelx> there appears to be some issues with kickoff in kubuntu's kde 4.7... on both machines, if i go to the office apps (for example), but then want to switch to the media apps, i can't go back
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: can you report that in #kubuntu-devel ?
<mory> Daskreech: empty
<Daskreech> mory: >_>
<Daskreech> and it had things before?
<Daskreech> well that's not great
<jmichaelx> also XBMC is no longer working.... i know that working with X is troublesome for the KDE devs, but good grief
<Daskreech> |Alexia_Death|: can you give a example sudoers file on pastebin I have to step away for a while
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i will have to do that, and in the mean time quit using kickoff
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: lancelot!
<mory> forgive me
<mory> i prefer typing my paswword till die
<jmichaelx> yea, i would prefer kickoff.... anyways, i have the task ahead of me (i am afraid) of getting rid of 4.7 and going back to 4.6.5
<mory> anyway could you help me for installing compiz?
<jmichaelx> kde4.7 still has this bug where things get selected by the pointer that were never intended to be
<mory> ok i type compiz in kpackage kit for install
<mory> hope that work without nvidia driver
<jmichaelx> mory: why are you avoiding the nvidia drivers?
<mory> not avoiding /
<mory> <.< there is no songbird for linux?!!
<Daskreech> Hmm?
<Daskreech>  songbird was made on linux as far as I know
<mory> yea but now it's just mac and win app
<jmichaelx> actually songbird quit officially supporting linux a year or more ago
<mory> all of music players ofr linux is fail!! i need something like winamp ! skinny and fast
#kubuntu 2011-07-30
<mory> not a big windows full of text
<jmichaelx> mory: you can still install unofficial songbird builds. i think getdeb has the binaries
<mory> just for 32 bit
<mory> i'm on 64bit os
<jmichaelx> mory: i am still a huges fan of XMMS
<mory> xmms?
<jmichaelx> mory: can the 32-bit build not be made to run on a 64-bit installation?
<jmichaelx> mory: xmms  is/was an old winamp-like media player
<mory> i don't know in windows you could use but i'm new to linux
<jmichaelx> debian & ubuntu     dropped it several years ago
<mory> old you mean deadright now?
<jmichaelx> mory: yes, it is no longer being maintained
<mr-rich> How do I get a screen shot of just one window on the desktop? I used to know how to do this ...
<yofel> press printscr or run ksnapshot
<yofel> then select window under cursor and make a new snapshot
<jmichaelx> mory: if you like something skinny and fast, why in the world do you want sonbird? that thing is huge and laggy
<mory> yea but better than amarok!!
<jmichaelx> mory: you could try qmmp or audacious
<mory> i want to uninstall all of default bloatwares in kubuntu
<mory> badly
<jmichaelx> mory: to each his own, but amarok is my favorite music player of all times (tied with xmms)
<jmichaelx> mory: would you be interested in a command line player?
<mory> maybe i should back to use windows :/
<mory> damn , hate commad line
<jmichaelx> mory: suit yourself
<mory> just gui apps
<jmichaelx> each person is different... i love amarok and do not like songbird
<jmichaelx> and mostly use a command line music player
<raindog> mory:  xmms2
<mory> commadline = no fun
<kinta> mory: vlc
<mory> that isn't music player :>
<jmichaelx> commandline = where mos of the fun is at
<jmichaelx> most* :-D
<mory> this is why you are linuxuser
<jmichaelx> mory: try qmmp
<mory> no thanks ;__;
<jmichaelx> have you looked at qmmp?
<jmichaelx> it is a nice small player, using qt
<jmichaelx> mory: qmmp can use winamp skinsss (at least some of them)
<mory> i'll look
<kinta> vlc is not a music player? For me if something plays music then is a music player :)
<mory> then 3dsmax is a music player too
<kinta> not for me
<mory> not for anyone
<jmichaelx> mory: there are so many music players to choose from in linux, that something is wrong if you cannot find a few that you like
<mory> time to install wine
<jmichaelx> lol
<raevin> anyone know of a good foreign input program (scim??)...wanting to type japanese with an american standard keybard
<raevin> *keyboard
<user69> hi
<user69> I installed apache, how can I make it not start on kubuntu start?
<sythe> Hello
<sythe> Where are the 4.7 packs for Maverick?
<sythe> (backports)
<rww> sythe: As I understand it, the thought is that if you don't want LTS (lucid) and do want shiny new things (4.7), you're probably on natty, and there wasn't space in the PPA so things like maverick had to go.
<sythe> Ugh
<sythe> That sucks
<sythe> :(
<FloodBotK2> sythe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sythe> Heh...I'm guilty of using enter as punctuation...(sorry)
<rww> (I am not a Kubuntu developer, but I do spy on Kubuntu developers, so that's second-hand information ;)
<sythe> So, KDE 4.7 is available for Lucid, eh?
<sythe> Should I downgrade, then?
<rww> looks like lucid only has 4.5, actually :|
<sythe> Ouch
<sythe> I'm using 4.6 on Maverick, ATM... Is 4.7 stable on Oneiric?
<rww> oneiric isn't stable at all
<rww> it's only an alpha, and it acts like it :P
<sythe> I see
<sythe> But...isn't the base stable? So KDE wouldn't crash constantly?
<rww> KDE might be stable, but if you put some bricks on top of a pile of sand, the bricks don't do too well anyway
<sythe> Not that I want to upgrade.... Last time I tried to go from KDE 4.3 on Lucid, to KDE 4.4 on Lucid, the Kubuntu devs forgot to include Plasma in the repos
<sythe> So...it epic failed...and I lost my DE
<rww> personally, I'm on 4.6 on natty and plan on staying there ;)
<sythe> But...4.7!!!  It's sooo cool!
<sythe> K...which is more stable, Debian Testing, Chakra, or Arch?
<rww> chakra and arch are rolling release and thus fail at being stable imho, Debian Testing only has 4.6 so what's the point?
<jmichaelx> i just decided once more to give kopete a shot. unless i am missing something, that has got to be the most awful instant messaging client i've ever attempted to use
<sythe> lol
<sythe> +1
<hp_> hola
<hp_> alguien sabe porque mi kubuntu hace sonidos extranos con los speaker ?
<zeng> d
<zeng> 有人吗
<zeng> join
<benonsoftware> Shouldn't the Kubuntu Dev LP team be a member of Kubuntu Members too?
<lcb> hi ppl
<lcb> any suggestion of a good program to recover a folder?
<redeyyez> which theme or settings control the widget appearance, i loved the way that my widgets looked, now ive done something to them i guess they look different and i can't seem to get them to appear the same as they had in the past
<redeyyez> no one?
<rbetzen> system settings > workspace appearance > desktop theme
<redeyyez> the desktop theme changes widget appearance?
<redeyyez> tried that do i have to log out and back in for them the changes to take affect?
<redeyyez> changing desktop themes seems to have very little effect on the widget appearance
<rbetzen> No.  You should only have to press the "apply" button at the bottom right of the window.
<rbetzen> Are you speaking of things like the clock, weather applets, etc, or are you referring to the window decorations?
<redeyyez> this is retarded, when i use the folder view wideget for example now it shows one big ass home view folder only, previously for example it was a little window that showed all my folders that are under the HOME directory
<redeyyez> not just a giant home icon
<rbetzen> Hmmm.... never used the folder view widget.  I'd have to look into it.  From what I've heard of how it works, you'd need to configure it to point to the folder you want it to display.
<redeyyez> only option or setting are the same common ones for all widgets really which doin't gi ve you much in the way of options to change its appearance
<redeyyez> it does let me resize set shortcuts and share i ton the network
<rbetzen> give me just a sec.  adding folder view crashed plasma for some reason. sorry.
<redeyyez> oh no worries
<redeyyez> if you can help me figure out what happened to my widgets appearance i'd be forever greatful.
<rbetzen> my copy of folder view gives me a text box to enter a path to any folder I choose to display.  is that not the behavior you're looking for?
<redeyyez> mine doesn't do that
<rbetzen> what version of kde are you using?
<redeyyez> it may have when i first set it up a month ago, but no longer does that
<redeyyez> how do i check that
<rbetzen> go to any native kde application, click on help > about kde
<redeyyez> 4.6.2
<rbetzen> Ok. I'm on the same  version.
<redeyyez> wish i could send on irc i would send you a screen shot of what it used to look like and now
<rbetzen> Let's see.... How are you getting to the configuration for folder view?
<redeyyez> draggin and dropping it from the add widget bar
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<rbetzen> Ok. When you hover your mouse over the folder view widget, do you see a lttle tab pop out the side?  If so, click on the wrench icon.
<redeyyez> http://imagebin.org/165604
<redeyyez> yes, ive clicked on the wrench and checked those settings
<rbetzen> good.  under "Location", I see three choices (radio buttons) in the configuration dialog.  These are "Show the Desktop folder, "Show a place", and "Specify a folder".  You don't have these?
<redeyyez> http://imagebin.org/165605
<rbetzen> looking at your screenshot now...
<redeyyez> yes i get options like that
<rbetzen> Ok.  If I understand correctly, you want folder view to show a different folder than the one currently displayed, right?
<redeyyez> no, that's not really correct, do you see the appearance of the widgets in the frist shot?
<redeyyez> now look what folder view and Harddisk looks like in the second one.
<redeyyez> major difference
<rww> well that's a bit bigger.
<redeyyez> resizing it doesn't affect the contents or layout.
<redeyyez> just makes that big ass folder icon smaller/larger
<rbetzen> Ok. Trying to solve the wrong problem.  Nice desktop BTW.   Give me a couple of minutes while I check on a couple of things.
<redeyyez> rbetzen, yes it was, thank you.
<redeyyez> the network monitor, folder view, and Hardisk widget just wacked out on me.
<redeyyez> ive changed window decorations, and desktop themes in effort to fix this nothing seems to truely changed the actual content of the widget
<rbetzen> ok.  let's check this.  right click on your desktop then click on desktop settings.  Under "View" you should have an option called "layout".  It should be on "folder view".
<redeyyez> ive had that set to Desktop view. when i change that option to folder view it blows up the screen and splits it.
<redeyyez> left pane appears to be the Folder View widget blown up
<redeyyez> http://imagebin.org/165606
<redeyyez> here
<redeyyez> that's what it does if i set that option to folder view
<rbetzen> Can you switch back to "desktop" and see what happens?
<redeyyez> sure
<redeyyez> just did
<rbetzen> any change?
<redeyyez> yes sorry bout to post link
<redeyyez> http://imagebin.org/165609
<rbetzen> Sorry.  Wife needed my attention.
<redeyyez> your good im very much in need of the help been frustrated with this for 2 days now, thanks sir.
<rbetzen> Have you tried removing and re-adding the widgets, and restarting your computer?
<redeyyez> yes, both.
<redeyyez> oh i delete them many times can't stand to look at them now.
<redeyyez> im currently trying to create the widget in the default panel and maybe remove it from there to the desktop to see if this effects the contents tha tway
<rbetzen> Alright.   I'm thinking of doing a little experiment.  Let me know if you have the patience for it.  That would be adding another user account and adding the same widgets to it.  If the widgets behave properly in the new user account, we can look into maybe renaming the .kde folder.
<redeyyez> this is  not helping i can't get them to "tear" off the panel to the desktoip
<rbetzen> This really is only good if you're willing to reconfigure your personal settings from scratch again.
<redeyyez> sure i can do that.
<Linkmaster> I'm trying to upgrade to KDE4.7, and am using muon. The installing of new packages is stuck at 69%, and says "installed kdoctools" and nothing has happened for at least 30 minutes that I can see, the best I see is that its been stuck this way for hours, I needed to step out earlier, and I left the upgrade to finish itself up. I have no power managment enabled, so I know thats not a problem
<rbetzen> Let me know how it goes..... I may have to log out for a few minutes.  That plasma crash has caused a few annoying problems on my end.  I'll be right back.
<redeyyez> well i created a new user and logged in. that made the widgets appear correctly again
<redeyyez> is there a way to fix this account, or am i going to have to delete it and recreate it?
<rbetzen> Well, you could rename .kde to something like .oldkde then log out and back in again.  This will keep your user account but you would have to re-customize your desktop from the ground up again.  If that's not something you're willing to do, you could poke around in the .kde directory and find the configuration files for your widgets and try renaming or moving them so that the widgets would regenerate a new config file.
<rbetzen> redeyyez, are you familiar with where the .kde folder is?
<redeyyez> no really not.
<rbetzen> ok.  the .kde folder is in your home folder.  since the name begins with a period, it will be hidden by default.  you could open dolphin set it to view hidden files and then rename the folder.  if you do this, log out, and then back in again, you will have the default kde desktop again.  Just set up your wallpaper and widgets the way you want them again.
<redeyyez> loggin out and back in again now
<rbetzen> ok.  I'll be here.
<Linkmaster> Anyone?
<Zfax3> Question: I setup my desktop with a bunch of icons, then I clicked on that activity manager thing and all of the original icons are gone.  How do I go back to my original desktop and NOT use the activity manager thing
<rbetzen> reddeyez, it's 1am where i'm at. going to bed. hope everything went well....
<girl> how do I install kivio in natty can't find in in repos http://www.koffice.org/kivio/
<girl> anyone?
<Zfax3> people busy I think - asked a question and no luck so ya might have to wait a few
<girl> hmm
<girl> Zfax3: Ok
<Zfax3> dont suppose you know how to stop the activities desktop from covering up the normal desktop
<girl> zfax3: Which version of KDE?
<Zfax3> uhhh, heh, the latest? :|
<Zfax3> Im not too sure - kinda experimenting with this
<girl> zfax3: Please check Open Dolphin and on the menu Help> About KDE
<Zfax3> ok
<Zfax3> KDE - Be Free!
<Zfax3> Platform Version 4.7.00 (4.7.0)
<Zfax3> is that the right answer
<Zfax3> I think it is 11.04 or something like that, but not 100% sure
<girl_> zfax3: Sorry connection dropped which version?
<rww> girl_: 4.7 on natty
<Zfax3> I think 4.7.00 (4.7.0)
<girl_> zfax3: I have the same version and am unable to reproduce this, what do you mean by covering desktop screenshot please
<Zfax3> Question: I setup my desktop with a bunch of icons, then I clicked on that activity manager thing and all of the original icons are gone.  How do I go back to my original desktop and NOT use the activity manager thing
<Zfax3> that is the best that I can explain it
<girl_> ok
<girl_> on top right there is a button activities
<girl_> click it
<Zfax3> ok
<Zfax3> I did and it said something about adding a panel and all
<girl_> then click activities
<Zfax3> ok
<girl_> press the stop button on the icon of the activity you just made
<Zfax3> I get a bar along the bottom
<Zfax3> ahhh
<girl_> then press delete
<girl_> gone?
<girl_> Anyone knows how to install kivio on Kubuntu Natty?
<araxes> sorry -
<araxes> thank you
<girl_> No problem
<girl_> axraxes: Yo're welcome
<ZFax3> girl: thanks that worked like a champ - mucho gracias
<girl_> Zfax3: You're welcome
<girl_> Zfax3: You upgraded yesterday from a previous release of KDE?
<ZFax3> wow my computer has that many security holes - how did you know that?
<ZFax3> hahah, that is just too funny - well or scary
<girl_> Zfax3: It was packaged yesterday ! for backports
<ZFax3> ohhh, yes I upgraded yesterday
<girl_> Zfax3: Upgrade went smoothly?
<ZFax3> yea - actually it went really well.  the only problem I have really encountered since loading this is: when I have a button in a dialog box highlighted, the title bar to the active window flashes with icons that are not located anywhere on any desktop.  For example from this I learned about ksudo or something named similar to that
<girl_> Zfax3: What GPU do you use?
<ZFax3> Overall - it was by far one of the best installs I have seen in a long long time
<ZFax3> I have a NVidia chipset -
<ZFax3> inside a laptop - I cannot think of the actual model, but I do know it is NOT dedicated ram
<girl_> Zfax3: If it is NVidia there is a glitch with drawing elements in the wrong place in older drivers
<ZFax3> it just told me that I am not using the NVidia Chipset
<ZFax3> I have not seen an operating system yet that has not had some kind of issue with this video card / chipset
<ZFax3> do you code for kubuntu
<girl_> Zfax3: Kde 4.7 uses new rendering backend that have not been previously tested so you wouldn't know that
<girl_> Zfax3: I used to
<ZFax3> ok kewl
<girl_> Does anyone know how to install kivio in natty ?
<redeyyez> damn it!!! just the fella i was coming to see.
<girl_> By any chance no one knows how to install kivio (diagram/flowchart software) in natty. It is the only part of koffice missing in repos.
<girl_> Anyone????
<girl_> hmm I'll try #ubuntu
<raindog> girl:  From Koffice.org "Note: 2.x series do not include Kivio yet, if you want to use Kivio you will need to stick with 1.6.x series."
<ZFax3> it is not listed on the koffice page as part of koffice suite - yet on another page it is
<Linkmaster> girl_: http://www.koffice.org/ lists on their webpage about kivio, it doesn't say whether its included in 'apt-get install koffice', though it might be. I help on and off with koffice devel team, but I havent heard of it being denied or included
<rww> it's not
<girl_> Linkmaster: kivio has not qt3 port
<redeyyez> rww that was you earlier that guided me to use image bin thanks man.
<rww> redeyyez: welcome
<girl_> anyways got to go
<ZFax3> thanks
<ZFax3> for the help
<ldp> How safe is it to use btrfs?
<redeyyez> rbetzen, welcome back, thanks for the help earlier, that did fix it all and a couple other little quirky things, took me a while to get the machine back on the network, several things were affected by doing that.
<redeyyez> Thank you.
<rbetzen> Hopefully it wasn't too painful, and I'm glad everythings working now.
<ldp> Well I think I'll install btrfs :)
<redeyyez> no it was worth it, i must admit i was cursing you for a bit when i had to restart the machine a couple times to get all the kinks out
<Linkmaster> I accidentally turned off the menubars in Okular, and without the menubars to turn them back on, Im in a jam. Sort of a 'Catch 22' if you will. How do I get them back?
<rbetzen> Linkmaster, ctrl + m
<Linkmaster> rbetzen: thank you
<rbetzen> redeyyez, I'm glad I could help.
<redeyyez> its people like yourself that have kept me pushing on to migrate away from m$
<Linkmaster> I know how to see when a document was modified, but how do you know when its created?
<ldp> Well, I'm on with btrfs.
<ldp> Wish me luck
<chpadhi> where to find the settings for login to kubuntu
<ldp> chpadhi: system settings
<chpadhi> i want to it should not ask for password during startup
<fanel> hello everybody.Please tell me how to install adobe flash player on ubuntu 8.04.Any advice?Thanks...
<sinclair> does anyone have same problems as me with 4.7 upgrade in Natty? 79 packs to be removed??
<sinclair> among them Akregator...
<bigbrovar> sinclair: ouch that sounds like packaging issue to me
<sinclair> bigrovar: agree, just wonder why I have when others seem to get flawless upgrade
<bigbrovar> I am just about to upgrade to 4.7, I am not sure of this but I think I heard someone saying lots of changes as regards packaging went into 4.7
<bigbrovar> hmmm have u seen anyone who had a flawless upgrade?
<sinclair> I read about that too - but this is something else. Identi.ca KDE comments
<bigbrovar> what too are u trying to use for upgrade , apt-get aptitude or kpackagekit
<sinclair> all of them and Muon :-)
<bigbrovar> lol
<sinclair> give the same output regardless
<sinclair> here a comment from identi.ca : update went swimmingly
<bigbrovar> well maybe u have some custom install (maybe a ppa?) with a version of kde library that is causing the upgrade process to go gaga
<sinclair> could be, I do have a few ppa installs
<bigbrovar> lol I hate it when I have issues that no one else have.
<bigbrovar> let me try the upgrade and get back to u what mine says
<Ab3L> hello
<sinclair> OK am here, doing a server upgrade so have time on my  hands
<bigbrovar> gf is not gonna like this I was suppose to "just check something on the pc" lol
<sinclair> bigrovar: know the scenario...
<Ab3L> is it possible (and if yes, how) to set shortcuts key to move a window from a desktop to another one?
<sinclair> Ab3L: have no idea but am looking around
<bigbrovar> sinclair: http://paste.kde.org/103555 thats what I got, doesn't look happy :/
<sinclair> a bit of the same, though mine is worse :-) think I just leave it for now
<bigbrovar> sinclair: it wants to remove the following   kdebase-data kdebase-runtime-data kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data
<bigbrovar>   kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins libkdegames5 libkmbox libkonq5a libpowerdevilcore0 libtaskmanager4b
<sinclair> bigrovar: those could be naming issues though
<bigbrovar> sinclair: could it be that kde 4.7 has been packaged in such a way .. exactly naming issues
<bigbrovar> heck let me dive in
<bigbrovar> I could do with a new install anyway
<bigbrovar> if anything breaks hurra
<sinclair> bigrovar: give me a shout when done - here or on identi.ca (u there too right?)
<sinclair> bigrovar: comment from kubuntu mailinglist: What I did was to go to the summary screen in aptitude and mark the old
<sinclair> packages to automatically installed so it would pick the new ones. Akregator,
<sinclair> etc. are still here and working fine.
<bigbrovar> cool and yeah am bigbrovar on identica
<bigbrovar> sinclair: you? whats your identica handle?
<sinclair> hm, let me check ;-=
<sinclair> zxsinclair
<kinta> Quintasan: Not all components of kde-telepathy are included in https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa, True?
<dnivra> hello. what is the shortcut key combination to view all the windows open in all workspaces as a wall? I keep activating it by accident by don't know the key combination. And I'm not too sure which functionality's shortcut key I'm looking for either.
<fanel> hello everybody.Please tell me how to install adobe flash player on ubuntu 8.04.Any advice?Thanks...
<sinclair> dnivra: I think it is Ctrl+F10 you mean?
<dnivra> sinclair: yup that's the one. thanks! are there any other shortcuts that doesn't involve F10? Just curious cos F10 is way out of the normal hand position for typing :)
<sinclair> dnivra: not to my knowledge, am not an expert by any means though
<dnivra> ah well Ctrl + F10 will do. thanks sinclair! I'll try finding out others if any :)
<sinclair> try Ctrl+F11 and Ctrl+F12 for some cool functions
<dnivra> what's Ctrl + F12's idea? Just display the widgets?
<dnivra> Looks pretty neat though I must add :)
 * dnivra shifted to KDE for this precise reason-the looks :)
<sinclair> yes display widgets - I  like it
<sinclair> Ctrl+F11 - tilt the active desktop, kind of weird
<dnivra> Ctrl + F11's cool. I had to install compiz effects and stuff on GNOME to get the same functionality :)
<tsimpson> dnivra: it may be a screen-edge action, usually putting the cursor in the top-left triggers the "presentation"-type view
<dnivra> tsimpson: that's the one! I accidently brush against the touchpad and that happens :). thanks!
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Window Behaviour -> Screen Edges  to configure/disable that
<dnivra> I think you meant Workspace Behaviour tsimpson :)
<yofel> ldp: I'm on btfs for ~3 months now. Works reasonably well, but I had to restore my system from backup twice so far after the FS started kernel OOPSing on mount
<tsimpson> dnivra: no, it's under Window Behaviour (at least for me)
<yofel> sinclair: general rule of upgrades: if kubuntu-desktop is going to be removed something is wrong ;)
<dnivra> tsimpson: hmmm. Which kubuntu are you running? I'm running 11.04.
<sinclair> yofel: well I kind of like Akregator too... am on 11.04
<tsimpson> mine is 4.5.something, on Lucid (10.04)
<yofel> sinclair: can you give me the full list of packages in a pastebin?
<dnivra> tsimpson: new version's feature probably :).
<sinclair> yofel: give me a couple of minutes
<yofel> sinclair: and yes, kdebase* was renamed, so those packages are ok to remove, but it shouldn't be more than 12-15 packages
<sinclair> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/103597/
<jerome_> hello~
<yofel> sinclair: this will probably be a lot, but please pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade'
<sinclair> yofel: ok hold on
<sinclair> yofel: here goes http://paste.kde.org/103609/
<sinclair> and yes, a lot...
<yofel> ok, let's see...
<yofel> sinclair: aah, you're using kdepim 4.6 right?
<sinclair> yofel: not any longer, I tried it but it was too "experimental" so I reinstalled kdepim 4.4
<sinclair> yofel: possibly it was not "removed enough"?
<yofel> "Investigating (3) kdepim-runtime [ i386 ] < 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1~natty2 > ( kde )" < THAT is 4.6.0
<Ab3L> sinclair: <sinclair> try Ctrl+F11 and Ctrl+F12 for some cool functions <-- what shoud Ctrl+F11 do?
<Ab3L> (i setted ctrl+f12 as action on border of screen)
<sinclair> yofel: lost internet, back now
<Oxymoron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655036/ - does not work todo nvidia-xconfig and restart. Results in fatal error on xserver and dbus unable to load a new session
<sinclair> yofel: you right, check in Muon and it reports kdepim-runtime 4.6 but Kontact reports 4.4...
<sinclair> yofel: so if I force version downgrade of kdepim-runtime things might improve?
<yofel> sinclair: I would say run aptitude interactively, apply it's conflict resolution and try to mark kubuntu-desktop for installation
<yofel> that's what I would do
<yofel> but it does seem that apt hangs itself up on some versioned deps from kdepim-runtime
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a telepathy-kde package for kubuntu?
<sinclair> yofel: will try using Muon to force downgrade to correct kdepim-runtime
<yofel> m_tadeu: no(t yet)
<sinclair> yofel: I think that sorted it, now only 16 packages "to go" that I understand is normal
<sinclair> keep fingers crossed, here we go...
<sinclair> yofel: thanks a lot
<yofel> that sounds reasonable now :)
<yofel> still make sure that kubuntu-desktop stays installed
<silouck> isnt possible anymoreto configure samba in kde control panel (i.e. systemsettings)?
<sinclair> yofel: this time it is mainly kde-base stuff that is going
<yofel> that is fine then
<Oxymoron> Is there anybody willing to help me out with the problem today?
<oCean> Oxymoron: it's best to just state your issue, then sit back and wait
<Oxymoron> oCean: ALready did, no response
<Oxymoron> oCean: ikonia should try to help, but he disappeared :P
 * yofel is clueless how to handle those hybrid grphics systems :/
<Oxymoron> yofel: Is it a common problem?
<Oxymoron> It feels like, if I solve the graphics issue I also solve the HDMI video output issue
<yofel> I know that those setups like to break because the intel card is preferred unless you disable it in the BIOS
<yofel> not much more
<yofel> is the i915 module loaded?
<Oxymoron> How to check if i is loaded?
<Oxymoron> *i915
<danny_> lsmod | grep -i i915
<yofel> lsmod | grep i915
<danny_> :-)
<sinclair> oxymoron: what is the problem, I am on "2 gpu" system myself
<Oxymoron> It feels like my Intel chip do not support HDMI or something, then Linux is using ONLY the intel circuit .... and not the nvidia one
<Oxymoron> sinclair: I cannot enable nvidia driver in Xorg, and do not get any HDMI output.
<yofel> if i915 is loaded it'll use KMS, which makes it impossible to use nvidia
<sinclair> you using proprietary nvidia driver?
<Oxymoron> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655052/
<yofel> Oxymoron: try blacklisting the i915 module
<Oxymoron> sinclair: Inr.stalled prop nvida driver, but it cannot be used by xserve
<sinclair> oxymoron: I have ati system myself so not good at this really
<yofel> or maybe adding nomodeset to the kernel command line might help too
<Oxymoron> yofel: How to blacklist it?
<danny_> yofel: Did you try jockey-kde for intalling and configuring your nvidia driver?
<Oxymoron> danny_: Yes ;)
<yofel> danny_: talk to Oxymoron ;)
<danny_> Sorry to interrupt. :-)
<yofel> Oxymoron: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Oxymoron> Jockey did only install the driver, but could not enable it.
<sinclair> oxymoron: check this site/mailinglist, they all about mixed systems: https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<Oxymoron> sinclair: Nice, thanks. I am trying switcheroo, bumblebee acpi-call etc.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Oxymoron> sinclair: Seem to work with acpi_call, but I do not understand how to use it xd
<m_tadeu> dolphin fails me sometimes on the directory preview....I have a bunch of dirs withonly photos inside, and it doesn't show me a preview
<danny_> Is it possible to run animated desktop-wallpers (like videos) on kde 4? How?
<sinclair> oxymoron: wish I could be of more help but on wrong system and using AMD Catalyst myself. Mail the list
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, in dolphin , choose view then check preview
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: I did that...still no directory previews
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, in dolphin configure , general, behaviour tab, check remember view properties for each folde
<BluesKaj> folder
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: that is also selected
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, check your permissions
<soee> anuone using nvidia 175.21 drivers ?
<BluesKaj> soee, do you mean 275 ?
<soee> BluesKaj, yes
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<silouck> isnt possible anymoreto configure samba in kde control panel (i.e. systemsettings)?
<BluesKaj> soee, 275 is mostly used on 11.10 afaik ...my 8400gs uses the 270
<BluesKaj> silouck, configure samba in dolphin, places,network
<silouck> BluesKaj: theres nothing to configure samba
<soee> BluesKaj, any idea if KDE 4.7 works better with 275.x ?
<szal> define "better"
<soee> szal, with kde 4.6.5 all effects were smooth and nice, now they are much hmm.. slower and warps like with 15fps
<soee> brb
 * szal hasn't tried 4.7 yet
<girl> Anyone knows how to get an icon only taskbar for running applications in KDE 4.7. KDE 4.7 Install removed smooth tasks as it is incompatible with it
<girl> anyone
<silouck> kubuntu no, theres nothing like mandriva distro
<girl> silouck: Were you addressing me?
<silouck> girl: seams your needing glasses
<girl> silouck: I beg your pardon?
<sinclair> yofel: upgrade done, all well AFAIK, thanks a lot for the help, would not have sorted it myself
<silouck> girl: no need
<sinclair> bigrovar: problem found w help of yofel, upgrade now done w/o problems
<girl> yofel: kde 4.7 breaks smooth-tasks any ideas on this?
<yofel> girl: try again
<girl> yofel: ok
<afief_> what is this smooth-tasks magic you're talking about? A sweet kde feature I have missed?
<girl> afief_: It is a replasment plasmoid like taskmanager to show only icons bit in win7
<girl> yofel: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  plasma-widget-smooth-tasks : Depends: libtaskmanager4b (>= 4:4.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> girl: please refresh your package cache
<afief_> girl: you mean never show names? because the default taskmanager plasmoid removes the names when the list gets too crowded
<BluesKaj> silouck, you have to run the 'add network folder' or samba shares , I think ..I use smb so i'm not exactly sure
 * yofel has his panel vertically in unity-style, like that the default task manager only shows Icons too
<silouck> BluesKaj: addnetwork fodler?? camon, go read kde docs
<girl> afief_: Yes but this one allways removes text and has close and activate window when hovering thumbnail like 7's explorer shell
<BluesKaj> silouck, you're the guy who wants to configure samba ...you read them :)
<silouck> i simply asked about configuring samba in kde control panel, a thing that sued to exist in kde3, amd now you BluesKaj appear divagating
<afief_> girl: very nice... I wonder why this stuff isn't added as options to the default plasmoid
<girl> yofel: Thanks new package works ... Silly of me not to refresh archive package cache
<girl> afief_: You can try it out with sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<BluesKaj> silouck, you ust need to add samba to the network in edit applications , if that's what you mean
<silouck> BluesKaj: seams i dont speak english...
<BluesKaj> appear divagating? silouck ...what's that mean?
<silouck> BluesKaj: divagate, go see a dictionary
<BluesKaj> silouck, are you using an online translator , if so ...maybe you should join the chat in your native language whatever that may be.
<soee> is it normal that blur effect on panel disappear for a moment when switching wirtual desktops?
<konqui> I have this issue with kopete that has been bothering me since KDE 3X and all the way to KDE 4.7. Yahoo Chat supports contacting windows live users. However when I send something to a live user, he/she never receives the message
<konqui> can anyone help me... with pidgin it works fine
<konqui> soee: happens with me too
<konqui> soee: but its very quick
<konqui> any ideas with my issue
<BluesKaj> konqui, not many questions lately about kopete and IM apps
<konqui> guess I'll still be using pidgin for Yahoo for a while
<BluesKaj> konqui, well, whatever works for you, there's no law saying kopete must be used
<konqui> BluesKaj: I know that! just that I prefer Kopete's interface but that glitch really bothers me
<BluesKaj> sorry konqui , never use it ...maybe someone else can help you
<konqui> BluesKaj: any qt alternative to kopete with a good enough interface?
<BluesKaj> konqui, for IM , maybe amsn emesen
<konqui> BluesKaj: Thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> konqui, not qt tho afaik
<sinclair> konqui: I think you have to wait for KDE Telepathy to mature
<konqui> sinclair: I guess so
<BluesKaj> konqui, http://qt-apps.org/?xcontentmode=4232
<konqui> BluesKaj: I'll try that
<sinclair> konqui: you can not log in to MSN w your Yahoo id? Just guessing, I have separate accounts myself
<sinclair> konqu: using same email though
<konqui> sinclair: I am aware of that I have already done that
<sinclair> konqu: OK
<cher> Does something like ALP (Sun Ray) exist for Kubuntu? Or is it possible to keep a desktop over logon / logoff with xdmcp these days?
<BluesKaj> konqui, vacuum perhaps
<konqui> BluesKaj: thats jabber
<BluesKaj> ok..
<BluesKaj> sinclair, I just use googletalk if I need to IM ...simple and fast and works with windows , don't understand the need for  a qt app
<sinclair> blueskaj: I have around 5 different IM accounts (if you count Skype) and all can be managed from Kopete
<sinclair> including GTalk
<BluesKaj> and windows live ?
<sinclair> blueskaj: yes
<sinclair> you mean Live Messenger right?
<sinclair> blueskaj: poor support for video generally though, Kopete not actively updated
<sinclair> blueskaj: but my connection so slow can not really use videocalls anyhow ;-)
<BluesKaj> I guess so  i'm not a big IM user , is there a diff between live messenger and windows live
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> we use skype as well ...for talking with my kids etc
<BluesKaj> skype static works here
<sinclair> blueskaj: MSN, Live, Windows messenger same thing, different generations
<BluesKaj> ok
<sinclair> blueskaj: for various reasons I am on ICQ, MSN/Live, Yahoo, GTalk, FBook, Skype
<sinclair> all via Kopete
<BluesKaj> but not irc ?
<sinclair> no irc in Kopete AFAIK
<BluesKaj> sinclair, ^
<AlexZion> yeah but skype for example , is used to control any comunication around the world , especially now ...., I'd like to have something really free  and open standard , like sip for example...., but in my case it doesn't works very well  unfortunatelly ....
<BluesKaj> sinclair, right , guess I'm thinking of pidgin ...tried it waaay back , but I've always preferred dedicated apps ...
<BluesKaj> <konversation for IRC
<sinclair> quassel is what I use
<sinclair> for irc
<sinclair> and I agree on skype.. have tried Jitsi but "noone to talk to"
<BluesKaj> quassel works well , just don't care for the "look"
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, SIP , could you expand on that ?
<szal> Quassel isn't too bad, but for now I prefer Konversation
<AlexZion> well I'm using a sip account which is an open standard , so it means I can use this account with any sofware I like that manage it , like ekiga, qutekome, linphone , etc......
 * szal doesn't care much about open or closed standard..  much more important, imho, are the terms of use
<AlexZion> the point is that I tried it few times , but to talk with friend (using Qutecom in my case), the audio isn't so good .....
<BluesKaj> bbl
<AlexZion> I really think that sip protocol , should be well implemented in any linux system ...., I hate to talk with friend and be sure that someone is always recording me  for their prupose ....., like marketing for example or even worst .... "to label" people around the world .......
<AlexZion> can you imagine .... !?! any single word written in skype has to pass in microshit server ...., which is a corporation that cooperate since ever with pentagon ......., can you imagine why they bougth skype !?! , anyway I think  this is completelly  off topic , so ..... forgive me for that ....., I will shut up .... :)
<AlexZion> restart time after driver upgrade , I'll back in few minutes, hopefully ...
<AlexZion> after uprading nvidia driver , using the reccomended one, I can't get in, just in the safe mode ....., now I'm trying to change a bit the xorg.conf, to see what happend ...., any other idea ?
<James147> AlexZion: nvidia-xconfig  ^^
<petete> i'm using this updated drivers
<petete> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/kernel-and-drivers
<petete> you could try those
<AlexZion> it's funny because averything seems to works , I mean I can hear the sound of the normal system , but on my screen , just remain on the splash screen ....
<ubuntu____> hello all. Am trying to install kubuntu 11.0 using live cd. I see i have 4 partitions and am not able to install this kubuntu now.Can someone help me delete some and with this instalation?
<AlexZion> petete: so you think I can trust these packages ?
<petete> im using them, its just kernel and driver updates
<petete> but im using ati, so idk if it will help you
<prower> hello :> i'm getting the following error from kpackagekit as of today: E: Error http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg
<ubuntu____> am I on freenode?
<prower> Something wicked happened resolving ':http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<AlexZion> anyway , just for curiosity I try to restart with new xorg.conf , and if doesn't works , I'll try it ....
<prower> (upgrading using apt-get or aptitude works fine)
<mika__> hi guys, i've just upgraded to 4.7, but akonadi doesn't work... it doesn't start, and without it it's now impossibile to use kmail...any way to fix this ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu____ you have to decide which partitions you need , then use the partitioner on the live cd
<szal> 4.7 using new kdepim?
<mika__> szal: nope, old one, kdepim 4.7 is in the experiment ppa
<szal> ah, good
<AlexZion> noway guys, so what you suggest me ...., try the unofficial repo for kernel and driver , or purge everything and reinstall the oldone !?!
<sinclair> mika_: then akonadi should have no connection to KMail?
<bigbrovar> sinclair: sorry for not getting back to u earlier, kde 4.7 installed fine
<bigbrovar> was able to upgrade without any issues
<bigbrovar> although I did have to create a new user just to see it from a vanila state. still all seem to be working as they should
<bigbrovar> surprisingly indexing has been silent no cpu spikes
<mikkytrionze> hello room
<mikkytrionze> new up in here
<mikkytrionze> and just wondering what i can get from kubuntu irc
<sinclair> bigrovar: yofel helped me find my problem, it was a "leftover" from attempt to use Kontact 4.6
<sinclair> so have also upgraded successfully
<mikkytrionze> hello
<mikkytrionze> programmers in the room that have handled android before
<mikkytrionze> ?
<sinclair> have some funny issues with my Task Manager, otherwise all seems well
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, make sure nvidia-current driver is actually installed , sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<sinclair> and they not important, so to speak
<AlexZion> upgrading to kde 4.7 , I just get few annoing things , few plasmoid diesn't save their position for example, and some settings about kde too (like the text beside icon which I don't really like)...
<AlexZion> BluesKaj: nvidia-current 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 , so should be ok  !?!
<mika__> kubuntu is really fucked up...... akonadi doesn't seem to work... neither the old and the new 4.7 version
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, yes , that's it
<AlexZion> anyway I had few kde upgrade to do and I did , so let me check if something is changed ...
<BluesKaj> mika__, watch the language pls
<AlexZion> I'll be back in few minutes ....
<AlexZion> so ..., my laptop doesn't like this driver ....
<szal> what driver?
<sinclair> mika_: try from command  line start akonadi w akonadict start (might have to akonadictl stop first)
<sinclair> gives lots of output
<AlexZion> what do you suggest me ? , try the unofficial repo or go back to the old one ?
<sinclair> mika_:sorry should be akonadictl start
<AlexZion> szal: the nvidia driver I just upgrade  to recomended one , but I can get in just in safe mode , so without 3D acceleration
<szal> AlexZion: what card?
<AlexZion> nvidia geforce go 7300 on a asus z92j laptop, about5 years old
<szal> shouldn't be a problem
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, drop to a tty , sudo service kdm stop , sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current ...the update may have caused a prob
<szal> + 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' + reboot
<AlexZion> ok I'll try ....
<AlexZion> I simply can't do it , because I have just wireless connection, and rigth now I don't have access to the router to connect the LAN , and I have no idea about using wireless in text mode .... :(
<AlexZion> I can try to reinstall the driver without stop the kdm service !?!
<soee> any oneiric users here ?
<szal> soee: -> #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, it won't reinstall without stopping kdm
<soee> AlexZion, what drivers ?
<AlexZion> really !?! , I already give the command on the konsole ... :O
<AlexZion> and seems to be installing .... BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hmm\, maybe the  --reinstall command stops kdm ...
<AlexZion> maybe I found the problem .... , unbeliavable ....., I was using burg instead of grub , and I saw just now that was using the old kernel .....
<AlexZion> now I'll try with grub and the new kernel .....
<soee> ok i must ask one more q: who upgraded to KDE 4.7 on 11.04 with nvidia card, and can feel that kwin is faster etc ?
<BluesKaj> soee, I havent noticed any diff
<soee> BluesKaj, nor the slowness ?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> soee, it's plenty fast , but his is a 4 yr old dual core plain jane HP desktop with 3G RAM , so it's not a benchmark pc :)
<BluesKaj> his =this
<soee> well im on c2d with 2 gb ram :)
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying out kde-telepathy, while i was setting up my yahoo account i came across an option locale for room, does that mean kde-telepathy supports yahoo chat rooms, if so where can i get the list of chat rooms
<AlexZion> ok , same problem with new kernel..., I'd like to completely remove any nvidia driver on my system , and clean up any settings ...., should I use purge for that ?
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: what happened
<AlexZion> I install the reccomended nvidia driver , but I can't get in my system ....., after the login screen , the system seems to start normally but I can't use it because the display remain on the splashscreen.....
<kbroulik> wuhu, upgrading to 4.7 - it will uninstall kdebase-workspace-bin? o.O
<AlexZion> so now I'd like to remove everything about nvidia , and try with a fresh installation ....
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, did you notice if dkm rebuilt the nvidia driver while you were upgrading the kernel?
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: can you start your desktop in recovery mode?
<AlexZion> anthan if doesn't works ...., do again reinstalling the old driver ...
<AlexZion> from the login screen , I can select safemode and it works .....
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: do it
<BluesKaj> err dkms
<James147> AlexZion: try a new user
<AlexZion> I did , I'm in in this way .. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: one sec
<James147> AlexZion: most likly a config problem with your user
<AlexZion> I don't know , anyway I already remove the driver ...., I'd like to clean up .....
<James147> AlexZion: try creating a new user and see if it works with them...
<AlexZion> and then reinstallig it ...., if doesn't works again I'll try it
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: backup the xorg.conf and delete it
<AlexZion> so should I reinstall the driver without cleaning !?!
<BluesKaj> odd , my old nvidia 7600gt works fine ...it's based on the 7300
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: you sure you uninstalled it?
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: its unlikly a xorg problem if x starts
<AlexZion> yes , using jokey , or maybe is just deactivated ....
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: he is not able to start x server
 * James147 got the impression kdm was started...
<AlexZion> sure phoenix_firebrd !?! the login screen is not already Xserver ?
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: he means the grub menu as login screen
<James147> AlexZion: does kdm start?
<James147> (the login manager
<AlexZion> and anyway I can hear the sound of a normal start , but I can't just see what's going on because the splash remain on top of it ...
<James147> AlexZion: then create a new user and see if they have the same problem
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: how did you uninstall the driver
<James147> problems between kdm and the session are normal userlevel config related
<AlexZion> new user means , to reconfigure everything James147 ....., maybe is better go back to the old one .... !?!
<James147> AlexZion: no, just to test
<James147> AlexZion: see if the problem is with the settings then you can find the offending config and fix it...
<AlexZion> ok so let me reinstall the driver ..
<James147> AlexZion: but there is no point in looking of the new user dosnt work...
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: yesterday i tried the nvidia driver in 11.10, it doesnt work
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: if kdm is running then the driver is working
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: but i dont think the kdm is running
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: and since its a problem with the slashscreen that indicates that x is running so probally not a driver issue
<AlexZion> yeah , I think that try to change my old and trusted driver (even with some ugly stuff) was a huge mistake ... :D
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: he mean to say the plymouth splash screen :)
<James147> AlexZion: You also upgraded to kde 4.7?
<James147> AlexZion: Do you get to the login screen?
<BluesKaj> and a new kernel as well
<AlexZion> yeah James147 I did yesterday and everything was perfectly normal before upgrading driver
<yofel> kbroulik: you should get kde-workspace-bin instead
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: i was not able to install the kdelibs4, its removing the whole desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is kde-telepathy packaged with 11.10?
<kbroulik> yofel: i will see :D if I restart and plasma doesnt show up, I know why :D
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: isnt the current one kdelibs5?
<yofel> kdelibs4? you mean 5?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not yet, Quintasan was working on PPA packages at least
<AlexZion> yeah James147 I get the normal login screen , and after that , comes the splash , and remain there forevere ... :), even if the system shoudl start normally for what I hear ....., any sound  like always
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: only kdelibs4 was available, i will doubl,e check
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh, ok
<draik> Hello all. How do I configure the display size of my 2nd display (HDMI tv), as it is currently bigger than the screen size.
<James147> AlexZion: then its most likly a user config issue... i bet it will work wiht a new user... and isnt driver related
<AlexZion> ok , so done ...., I'll restart and log in with new user ...., hopefully it will works ...
<AlexZion> I'll be back in few minutes ... ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: if it happens by what you say, my perception of nvidia drivers will change
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, I will finish uploading stuff today
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: thanks buddy
<draik> Where can I configure the screen to be within the tv's display area?
<AlexZion> James147: noway to login the new user ......, when ask me for a new password , I simply can't write the newone .....
<James147> AlexZion: ^^ ... ummm, I would just set it on command line
<James147> alt+ctrl+f1 and login there, then alt+ctrl+f7 and try login into kdm again
<James147> (assuming the command line asks you to set it... if not then run "passwd" after lggin in)
<AlexZion> do you know what , I'll try the old driver ..., I already spent too many hours for a such a stupid thing .....
<James147> AlexZion: I wont take long to see ^^
<AlexZion> yeah but I'll be again in the safe mode ...., so .....
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: one sec
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: you could erase our doubts
<AlexZion> I hope so ...., so the days wouldn't be totally waste ....
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: can you tryu it please
<AlexZion> ok I try ...
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: thanks
<draik> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<afief_> Didn't mark put some plans to move away from X? Any schedule set for that?
<marxjohnson> afief_: When Wayland is ready, presumably
<afief_> marxjohnson: lets hope it gets there before hurd then :-)
<afief_> but I think I recall him saying somrthing about a specific Ubuntu version... just don't remember which
<phoenix_firebrd> wayland will solve all these issue of xorg i guess
<BluesKaj> i heard grub was going to be integrated or linked to wayland , no more splash just login [
<phoenix_firebrd> i am not aware of that
<afief_> BluesKaj: Is that even possible? Wayland depends on an OS running under it providing drivers, grub comes before the OS
<afief_> phoenix_firebrd: and it'll introduce its own set of neuiances
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: he he
<phoenix_firebrd> afief_: he he
<BluesKaj> afief_, according to an article I read , that's exactly the problem, drivers are to preload or simultaneously so wayland can take advantage
<AlexZion> phoenix_firebrd: noway to get it with new user ....
<AlexZion> not even after a restart ....
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: i will help you to get the nvidia off
<BluesKaj> the whole idea is to simplify the boot , afief_
<yofel> AlexZion: maybe the others already asked, but is 'kubuntu-desktop' installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<afief_> BluesKaj: could you provide a link to the article? If I understand it correctly we're looking into a huge re-design here
<AlexZion> yes of course is it , I'm using it in safe mode ...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice one, i came across a similar one :)
<BluesKaj> afief_, yup, lemme look
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: at safe mode, use this command to uninsatlll the nvidia driver " sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current"
<yofel> AlexZion: sorry, we had someone yesterday that couldn't login, and that was his problem ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: after that backup and delete the xorg.conf
<AlexZion> ok phoenix_firebrd and what about the old driver !?! do you think should I remove as well !?! , or it's automatically done when I installed the newone !?!
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: is the old driver working?>
<AlexZion> I don't know yet , now after unistall the newone , on jokcey seems to be using the old one ....
<AlexZion> but I didn't rename the xorg yet ...
<yofel> with xorg.conf the old one might work
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: if you have time , try the old one, if not just uninstall it
<phoenix_firebrd> i am starting to love the nouveau drivers
<AlexZion> ok let's try the oldone with the old xorg.conf ....., I restart , see you soon ....
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: good luck
<AlexZion> ok phoenix_firebrd , everything back to normal with the old driver and the old xorg
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: very good, enjoy
<AlexZion> except for some stipid things of kde , like change the position of some plasmoid averytime ...
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: did kde-jockey suggested a new driver?
<AlexZion> let me check ...
<BluesKaj> afief_, I seemed to have misplaced the bookmark or lost it ...sorry , could have been mere speculation ...too good to be true perhaps... it's been a while since i read it
<AlexZion> phoenix_firebrd: yes , the reccomemded is the newone ....
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are they trying something like the chrome os?
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: oh ok.
<arpan> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: what is the current verison?
<afief_> BluesKaj: it is indeed too good to be true. But who knows? if Linux can run on on embeded stuff it can perhaps do grub stuff too
<afief_> arpan: hi
<arpan> i am trying to upgrade to latest 4.7 packages and getting this error
<AlexZion> and it's funny because says thet the old driver is not used , but actually I get full 3D acceleration .... , what's going on .... ?
<arpan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655177/
<arpan> i'm on natty 11.04 with kde 4.6.5
<arpan> afief: hi, can you look into the output I linked above? thanks!
<AlexZion> phoenix_firebrd: 173.14.30
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: what card you are using?
<AlexZion> geforce go 7300 phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: ok
<arpan> Can anyone help with solving this deps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/655177/
<AlexZion> phoenix_firebrd: should I be worried about jockey says that the driver is not in use !?!
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: does it say that any of the driver is active?
<AlexZion> no driver active for jockey ....., but I get 3d acceleration works fine ...
<afief_> arpan: I don't know, haven't upgraded myself yet
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: how do you know that
<AlexZion> well , the compositing effects ...., normally when cannot use the driver , doesn't works ...
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: the funny thing is my kde-jockey too says that my driver is not active, but it works fine , so dont worry about that
<arpan> afief_: no probs, thanks anyway :)
<BluesKaj> afief_, do you know anyone who has tried wayland ?
<AlexZion> ok ....., maybe jockey smoked too much joint in the last few days ... :D
<phoenix_firebrd> AlexZion: :)
<afief_> BluesKaj: nope, but I might try it once my semester is finally over
<grawcho_> hey ... dose anyone have an idea when bluedevil 1.2 is due to be released?
<phoenix_firebrd> grawcho_: goto to kubuntu-devel ,there the bluedevil developer is present as afiestas, ask him
<BluesKaj> afief_,  I'm curious about wayland , and I have another linuxbox that I might try to experiment on... maybe in a day or 2
<afief_> BluesKaj: cool! I really want the semester to end so I can start hacking on my season of kde project :(
<grawcho_> phoenix_firebrd: thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2011-February/001062.html
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you going to try it natty?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I might,  later next week ..but if I do I'll definitely ley ppl know  :)
<BluesKaj> let
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i will try it today in 11.10, if it is available
<AlexZion> ok guys , I'm going away...., thanks again for your support and for everything else ... ;)
<basse> hi, is there a way to make the default kde videoplayer deinterlace video automaticly when played?  i'm using digikam to organize videos, and dont really know what player comes when i double click.. dragonplayer?
<asdfqq> hi
<CodenameStrike> Anyone? I hear knetworkmanager is deprecated or some sort?
<Linkmaster> CodenameStrike: knetworkmanager is getting better every release
<CodenameStrike> Well I'd like to know what to do in order to see the network applet or something in the panel
<CodenameStrike> since I just upgraded KDE to 4.7.
<CodenameStrike> Currently I don't have the network-manager-kde package
<CodenameStrike> it's not installable.
<Linkmaster> Thats strange
<Linkmaster> But you have internet?
<CodenameStrike> I do have it
<CodenameStrike> "network-manager-kde : Depends: knm-runtime (= 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2) but 0.9~svngit20110728-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa3 is to be installed"
<CodenameStrike> I mean, internet, of course. Silly me.
<CodenameStrike> but that message...
<CodenameStrike> At first, KNetworkManager refuses to start and died on me, then I uninstalled it and upgraded the knm-runtime package
<Linkmaster> And you say its not installable?
<CodenameStrike> well that message from the terminal says so...
<CodenameStrike> I just posted it
<Linkmaster> Hmm...
<Linkmaster> Did you try an apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade at all?
<CodenameStrike> Wait I'll retry
<CodenameStrike> I mean
<CodenameStrike> try that... again.
<Linkmaster> I don't know why it might be doing that, knm is working fine for me
<CodenameStrike> ... No luck
<Linkmaster> Try asking in #kde, or wait for someone more experienced than I to come around
<darthanubis> kde 4.7 sweet!
<CodenameStrike> So the #kde guys made me return...
<Guest87206> hey guys..
<Guest87206> anyone here uses linux mint?
<ikonia> !mint | Guest87206
<ubottu> Guest87206: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest87206> btw, how do i change my alias..
<Guest87206> they sent me here, sad...
<ikonia> Guest87206: for irc help, try in #freenode
<Guest87206> i'll ask the question, i hope it's general enough
<ikonia> Guest87206: please don't
<ikonia> Guest87206: we don't support mint here, use the mint support resources
<Guest87206> ok, sry, y?
<ikonia> because mint has it's own support resources, that is the correct place to get support
<Guest87206> *tear* ok..
<CodenameStrike> Well apparently the #kde guys pointed me to the plasma network management plasmoid
<CodenameStrike> but thanks and goodnight
<Guest87206> where can i get straight kde help?
<Linkmaster> CodenameStrike: I think I'm the confused one, I thought you were referring to the widget
<ikonia> Guest87206: no, you are running mint
<Guest87206> in kde..
<phoenix_firebrd> i see lot of dependency related issues in kde 4.7 upgrade :(
<CodenameStrike> Linkmaster: I guess I should be clear, but I think I did mention I was attempting to run the KNetworkManager application
<Guest87206> so.. any kde help places?
<ikonia> Guest87206: I suggest you look at freenode.net for the available channel list
<Linkmaster> CodenameStrike: no, you were clear with what you said, as I said, I was confused. I've been using the widget the entire time, not the actual application
<CodenameStrike> Well no worries
<Guest87206> kk, thx, *waves* bye kubuntu ppls
<CodenameStrike> I just tend to get into such problems only to... figure out the solution later after asking here and there
<yofel> CodenameStrike: ah, knetworkmanager was dropped by upstream, they only support the plasma widget now
<CodenameStrike> ... I really should pick up the habit of always looking into Synaptic when in doubt :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this was way back right?
<CodenameStrike> I do hope I can get an extra machine to play around with installing Kubuntu from way down, from the CLI base
<CodenameStrike> well thanks again and goodnight
<yofel> not really, the snapshot for the natty release still shipped knm, but we needed a newer snapshot for 4.7 and that has knm removed
<CodenameStrike> work tomorrow as usual.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<k0s> qq
<teliti> Hello. I just tried to copy an iso-image to a stick with startupdisk creator but it rejects accepting *iso files. Is there something missing in the default install?
<OerHeks> is your stick formatted fat 16/32 ?
<teliti> No. ext4fs
<OerHeks> ah, this is the cause, i think.
<OerHeks> reformat it as fat32 and it should be oke
<teliti> with mkfs.msdos?
<OerHeks> i usually use the filemanager, right mouse on the stick, etc
<teliti> thx :-)
<tobago> the vim syntax highlighting looks awful on my kubuntu. how to modify it?
<tobago> why is vim on kubuntu natty narwhal broken?
<yofel> tobago: define broken
<tobago> yofel: i can't yank and paste lines between two files (opened in different tabs)
<tobago> yofel or even opening a file yanking usgin visual mode, closing it snd opening another and pasting it: the register " is empty.
<tobago> using
<tobago> yofel on another ubuntu machine it works.
<asdfqq> hi
<asdfqq> I'm installing Kubuntu 11.04, but the installer doesn
<asdfqq> oops, it doesn't move from 86%, it is there like 25 min.
<yofel> tobago: works fine for me...
<tobago> mmh. can you paste your .vimrc?
<tobago> yofel ^^
<tobago> yofel or did you configure anything?
<yofel> I did ofc. ^^ http://paste.kde.org/103789/
<asdfqq> what can I do to know if it broken, or how can I make it advance?  86% is: Restoring previously installed packages
<tobago> yofel are u on VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3 ?
<yofel> yep, version 7.3.35
<tobago> yofel btw. the "set scrolloff=3" is pretty awesome.
<tobago> yofel but i can't find any line that configs the register in some way.
<tobago> mmh. what the hell is broken?
<yofel> I don't think I change anything there
<dbc254> downloaded the new adobe flash 11 tar.gz uncompressed it, but there's no install file
<BluesKaj> dbc254, why , just install kubuntu-restricted-extras or flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> dbc254, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , in the terminal , or use kpackagekit
<afief_> Does anybody know how to install subclipse on Eclipse in kubuntu 11.10 ?
<WayneBlackmon> Excuse me, I've got a dual monitor setup. An older Cinema Display and an emachines E19T6W. The emachines is working just fine, yet even though I've used the Cinema Display with the Linux install before it doesn't seem to recognize it.
<WayneBlackmon> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04
<WayneBlackmon> Hello? Is anyone actually listening?
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon, Cinema Display? could you elaborate , I'm not familiar with that.
<WayneBlackmon> It is an Apple Cinema Display from 2005.
<WayneBlackmon> 20"
<BluesKaj> like an Imac ? ..din't know, it accepted other input signals
<WayneBlackmon> Back in 2005 the external monitors (the ones for the PowerMac or you might know it as a MacPro) used DVI so, kinda I suppose. The iMacs are all in ones. The MacPros and PowerMacs are towers with replacable, configurable monitors.
<WayneBlackmon> Anyway though, in any case, Kubuntu 11.04, regardless of the fact I know it supports multiple monitors, is not detecting it.
<WayneBlackmon> I've already checked all connections and it works on this machine when I boot to my Windows drive.
<BluesKaj> ok, understood , try , sudo lshw -C video , to see if it it's even listed
<WayneBlackmon> Nope - it's not showing.
<WayneBlackmon> Actually, it specifically says:   *-display
<WayneBlackmon>        description: VGA compatible controller
<WayneBlackmon>        product: NV44 [GeForce 7100 GS]
<WayneBlackmon>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<WayneBlackmon>        physical id: 0
<WayneBlackmon>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<FloodBotK1> WayneBlackmon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon, yeah , that's your graphics card ..
<WayneBlackmon> My graphics card usually gives no problems. But that's all it says.
<WayneBlackmon> Should I try maybe updating my drivers??
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon, did you choose the recommended driver in addtional drivers?
<WayneBlackmon> Yes I did - I just got to looking around, opened the NVIDIA X Server settings and it shows my Cinema. It had it disabled for some reason, so thankfully the problem resovled itself.
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon, glad to hear that
<WayneBlackmon> Thanks for trying to help me there BluesKaj. I truly do appreciate it.
<BluesKaj> np , WayneBlackmon
<WayneBlackmon> Hey, BluesKaj, how do I restart the Xserver? (I'm a little rusty at the moment, lol)
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon, drop to a tty , ctrl,alt,f1 , then sudo service kdm stop , then , sudo service kdm start , then ctrl,alt, f7 or f8
<Daskreech> Poof
<Kaleidoscope> When I use Dolphin to transfer music to my MP3 player, All the songs I added are cutting out about 2/3rds of the way through, Anyone got an idea why this might happen?
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon , any luck ?
<WayneBlackmon> Yeah, I'm having troubles now though because the transparency on the panels just disabled out of the blue.
<WayneBlackmon> I don't know if it can't be transparent with multi monitors or not.
<BluesKaj> depends on the desktop theme you chose
<WayneBlackmon> I've got Air on.
<WayneBlackmon> Oxygen.
<BluesKaj> air isn't transparent ..oxygen as well
 * yofel thought air was transparent..
<WayneBlackmon> I don't understand - it was transparent when I used it before adding the second monitor.
<WayneBlackmon> And it was when I had used the Mac monitor before hand as well.
<yofel> check the desktop effects, maybe kwin disabled itself
<yofel> er, disabled compositing
<cher> yofel: If air is really transparent is heavily dependent on the amount of f*rts ;-) (j/k)
<Bullrun> Lol
<yofel> ...
<WayneBlackmon> Well compositing is enabled.
<yofel> well, I don't use it so won't disagree :P
<cher> yofel: Good return, my respect!
<cher> Does something like ALP (Sun Ray) exist for Kubuntu? Or is it possible to keep a desktop over logon / logoff with xdmcp these days?
<BluesKaj> WayneBlackmon, glassified is transparent
<WayneBlackmon> Hmm...I don't see glassified. When I first installed Kubuntu it was transparent though. :p
<WayneBlackmon> I've found things are crazy now a days.
<WayneBlackmon> I suppose I'll just have to live with opacity.
<BluesKaj> just dl more themes
<WayneBlackmon> I'll do that too, eventually.
<WayneBlackmon> I've been meaning to get to work on my own, never quite got going on it as I'd like to though.
<WayneBlackmon> and that may be partially because I never took the time to figure out where to start.
<vbgunz_> when you miss a divider or a scroller and click elsewhere you grab the whole window and move it. how do I turn that off?
<WayneBlackmon> Well my transparency came back.
<vbgunz_> I found it. system settings > common appearance.. > application appearance > style > applications > configure. windows drag mode is there.
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not sure if that's changeable, vbgunz_ (unless someone else already replied)
<Shirakawasuna> I see in systemsettings > window behavior > window actions, it lumps together the settings for 'inner window, titlebar, and frame'
<Shirakawasuna> has anyone here gotten google calendar to work with kdepim?  I've tried several guides and always fail.
<vbgunz_> Shirakawasuna: I just posted the answer to dragging windows around by accident
<Shirakawasuna> vbgunz_: I missed it, what was it?
<vbgunz_> one sec
<vbgunz_> [17:06] <vbgunz_> I found it. system settings > common appearance.. > application appearance > style > applications > configure. windows drag mode is there.
<vbgunz_> I remember looking for this several times and always failing to find it
<tobago> someone familiar with vim?
<afief_> Shirakawasuna: I remember getting it to work through akondai, but that was at the begining of the 4.6 release
<Shirakawasuna> vbgunz: that's a really weird place to have that option
<vbgunz> Shirakawasuna: yeah, it's all spread out
<cypha> can I make a window grow in step-wise fashion horizontally or vertically??
<Linkmaster> can you use vlc to download online videos?
<kinta> hi all
<kinta> where can I find the default power profiles? I see only performance...
<kinta> ok. I found it
<Daskreech> cypha: yes
<Daskreech> middle click or right click the maximize button
<Daskreech> hi kinta
<kinta> hi daskreech
<Daskreech> vbgunz_: It's in the settings for Kwin
<Daskreech> Decorations i think? empty space is draggable
<Daskreech> Might be style
<Daskreech>  Oh you found it never mind :)
<Daskreech> tobago: question on vim?
<Daskreech> hi kinta
<markit> hi, 11.04 just installed, added backports ppa, but a full-upgrade wants to remove something like "kdebase-data{a} kdebase-runtime-data{a} kdebase-workspace-bin{a} kdebase-workspace-data{a}"... is a known issue or is it safe and will have kde 4.7 at the end? :)
<yofel> markit: as long as kubuntu-desktop stays installed you're fine
<Daskreech> markit: do you have kubuntu-desktop ?
<yofel> kdebase has been renamed kdebase-workspace -> kde-workspace style
<markit> ah, I see yofel
<Daskreech> yofel: To be clear. Quintasan is providing telepathy from PPA but it's not shipping with the KDE 4.7 packages?
<yofel> Daskreech: right
<markit> btw, akonady default backend should be sqlite3 and not mysql! With mysql there is a 150MB empty subdir created for each user... I've a school with 300 students, you figure
<yofel> IIRC they had issues with sqlite, talk to them in #akonadi
 * Daskreech saunters over to Quintasan's bar
<Daskreech> yofel: speed issues
<markit> yofel: urgh, I've just installed akonadi-backend-sqlite3 package
<markit> oh, well, I always disable akonady and nepomuk so is not issue :)
<Daskreech> markit: I would guess that there is a "enterprise" shared setup you can configure
<markit> Daskreech: well, I'm setting up ltsp server with kubuntu, I love kde but default/global settings are a nightmare... badly documented and nothing except a text editor and a lot of tests
<markit> (you have to modify the setup for a user, find the modified file, diff with previous version, and then try to see if at global level the same setting works)
<Daskreech> markit: What would you like documented?
<kinta_> is plasma netbook running as it should?
<markit> Daskreech: for instance, I would like to have thin clients (students) with only "log out" choice in the "Leave" option
<markit> but did not found anything to setup
<Daskreech> ah that can be done
<Daskreech> But yes there is no documentation on how to do that
<markit> :)
<Daskreech> kinta_: strange question. I think you might be better able to answer that
<markit> Daskreech: I had some issues really bad for a multiuser environment, if you are a dev and interested I could re-read my notes and list you most of them
<markit> Daskreech: sending you by email
<Daskreech> markit: how big are these note?
<markit> (I'm very tired at the moment because I'm fighting with a new installation and had some hardware problems)
<Daskreech>  I can onlyaccept 100MB by attachment ^_^
<markit> Daskreech: oh, just some lines, lol
<Daskreech> sure
<markit> there have been less than 10 issues but produced a big loss of time and broken functionality
<yofel> there are open bugs for all of them on bugs.kde.org of course? ;)
<Daskreech> yofel: assumption? :-)
<yofel> well, that's why I'm asking
<kinta_> Daskkreech: I'm sorry, I want to ask if I am the only who have a Segmentation fault when switching the type of workspace to plasma netbook...
<yofel> I've got enough bugsquad experience to know that assumptions get you knowhere
<Daskreech> kinta_: hmm what version of KDE?
<Daskreech> yofel: Yay bugsquad!
 * Daskreech hugs yofel
<kinta_> the last from ppa backport to natty
 * yofel tries to switch to netbook
<yofel> no crash
<yofel> kinta_: can you please get a backtrace of the crash?
<kinta_> ok just a minute
<kinta_> im installing symbols...
<yofel> sure
<TheBuntu> on a acer netboot can i make kde panel like on a desktop.. or is the netbook stuck with that crapy look
<yofel> TheBuntu: in system settings -> workspace behaviour -> workspace you can switch to desktop
<TheBuntu> yofel: k thanks.... puting this on for my neice her win7 wants to keep starting in repair mode
<markit> yofel: I will produce a list and try to send issues... but often is not a matter of specific bug, but the correct aproach for a safe multiuser environment
<yofel> you could send it to the kde-devel mailing list, no idea if anything would happen though
<markit> yofel: like not having thin clients able to hybernate the server :)
<yofel> yep, *that* is bad ;)
<janmalte> isn't kmail2 included in the current KDE SC 4.7 for Kubuntu?
<kinta_> yofel: http://pastebin.com/7123cazn dont know if I have all the dbg packages :(
<janmalte> i still have version 1.13.x
<janmalte> thought it should come with this release?
<yofel> janmalte: read the release notes on kubuntu.org
<yofel> kinta_: do you have all updates installed?
<janmalte> Ok, sorry
<yofel> or at least install kdeplasma-addons-dbg
<janmalte> i only read the kde news today
<kinta_> yofel: let me see
<janmalte> but is it stable enough for testing in a productiv enviroment?
<yofel> janmalte: IMO kdepim 4.7 is fairly usable, but the feedback that we *have* isn't that positive
<janmalte> ok, so settin up kmail2 on a second machine should be safe, no risk to lose all imap mails?
<kinta_> kdeplasma-addons-dbg is installed
<yofel> no, the kmail 1 config won't be touched, so even if you upgrade you should in theory be able to downgrade again
<yofel> it will try to import the old settings of course
<janmalte> ok, thank you for the information. i will test it and hopefully provide some positive feedback :)
<yofel> kinta_: can you try to move your ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* files away and try then?
<yofel> kinta_: in any case, IMO that's a KDE issue, so file a bug with drkonqi
<kinta_> yofel: ok , thanks ;) i'll investigate
<bobweaver_> hi there I am trying to make it so the obsidian coast color-theme is my default one so when I run something as root say dolphin the color scheme is obsidan coast I have replaced all files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktop-theme      and there is no default file ??     there has to be a file that I can swap out right question is where is that file
<bazhang> bobweaver_, using kubuntu or ubuntu? you're posting in both channels, which makes it confusing
<bobweaver_> kubuntu
<bobweaver_> bazhang: kubuntu
<bobweaver_> bazhang: I see how that could be confusing
<linux-beginner-h> kmail2 migration crashed... what can I do now?
<linux-beginner-h> can I restart the report?
#kubuntu 2011-07-31
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: I think so when did it crash?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: I think I can fix it... I have removed all akonadi resources.. delete all data... and start from scratch.... :-)
<linux-beginner-h> now i am currently importing the old mails...
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: but there is one question... what is faster... using the internal mysql database or the external database...
<linux-beginner-h> I can setup both in the akonadi configuration...
<Daskreech> Depends on how much mail you have
<Daskreech> up to a million or so e-mails the internal one should be ok
<Daskreech> And external one would be faster otherwise as I understand it
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: I have already running a local mysql server for amarok...
<Daskreech> The speed is on the order of seconds at worst
<Daskreech> You can use it. The speed difference is mostly academic since it's the same engine
<linux-beginner-h> so the external should be better... right?
<linux-beginner-h> well... I call it external.. but it's a full mysql server.. running on local
<linux-beginner-h> I am on the road again... it works :-)
<linux-beginner-h> it would be more easier to have a small tutorial how to setup the new resources... instead of providing this buggy migration tool...
<linux-beginner-h> now... I receive the error message SpecialCollectionsRequestJobPrivate::lockResult: Failed to get lock: "Timeout trying to get lock."
<linux-beginner-h> and kmail2 crashs
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> :(
<Daskreech> What are you using as a connection?
<Daskreech>  Imap?
<Daskreech> I'd say ask in #kontact but they are most likely sleeping now
<fbass> anyone know how to get compiz to work with kubuntu 11.04?
<fbass> I can't get emerald to work, segmentation fault.
<bazhang> !ccsm | fbass
<ubottu> fbass: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bazhang> fbass, emerald is not maintained nor supported
<fbass> what should I use instead of emerald?
<rww> nor working, in my experience
<fbass> I installed compizconfig-settings-mangar
<bazhang> not sure why you'd want compiz when you have kwin
<fbass> kwin doesn't have all the effects I want. There is a specific effect when I switch viewports, It looks like a strip of film.
<fbass> If I can do that with kwin that would be awesome, that's the default viewport switching effect on ubuntu.
<fbass> so to change kwin effects I go to system settings-desktop effects?
<cypha> how do I access the third item in the taskbar?
<skreech_> fbass: You mean sliding to the left and right?
<skreech_> cypha: Hmm?
<skreech_> which thing?
<skreech_> Application 3?
<cypha> application 3?
<cypha> skreech_: the "start menu"
<skreech_> Ah the panel
<skreech_> alt+f1
<cypha> skreech_: I'm asking why there is such a delay in highlighting under the mouse
<cypha> highlighting items
<cypha> i even have the classic one
<skreech_> cypha: I would guess perhaps some animation delay setting
<cypha> i have a core i5 and 8gb of ram
<cypha> oh, really? how can I fix that?
<skreech_> pretty sure if click without the highlighting it will still react
<skreech_> I've never thought about it I never use the mouse
<cypha> me neither
<cypha> but it's an embarrassment in front of people
<skreech_> cypha: ask in #plasma I would think they have the most knowledge of the delay animations there
<rww> animation lengths are set in System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Animation speed:, btw.
<Who> guys i am confused about kubuntu ISOs
<Who> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD
<Who> for kubuntu 11.04
<Who> i do have a Mac
<Who> should i use this ?
<Who> what are the benefits
<rww> Who: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image/40480#40480
<rww> (Colin's answer, if it doesn't autolink you there)
<Who> rww:  thanks :)
<Who> rww: Colin Watson seems to be an awesome developer :D
<rww> He is :)
<cypha> where can I change gedit's shortcut for switching tabs?
<skreech_> cypha: in gedit's preferences I would suppose
<cypha> skreech_: not there
<cypha> at least, i do'nt see it anywhere
<skreech_> cypha: then it's probably in the registry
<cypha> it's in kde
<cypha> just don't know where
<skreech_> cypha: It's not in KDE
<skreech_> it's a GNOME setting
<skreech_> and they tend to not show you how to change the settings
<cypha> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-432283.html
<skreech_> cypha: That won't load for me
<cypha> how do I increase the performance of kde?
<cypha> i've already disabled desktop effects
<sinclair> was under the impression that Digikam 2 was part of SC 4.7 but no?
<Shirakawasuna> cypha: turn off services that you don't use
<Shirakawasuna> cypha: systemsettings > startup and shutdown
<cypha> i don't know enough about linux to determine which services are necessary
<Shirakawasuna> cypha: well, if desktop effects are off entirely, there's not much you can do aside from turning off other processes
<Shirakawasuna> sorry, sleep time
<cypha> k, thanks
<sinclair> trying out Telepathy - can not add ICQ account? My problem or Telepathy KDE problem?
<cypha> how do i turn off the sounds effects that keep getting played?
<janmalte> does someone else can't use subfolders in Kmail2? Only the Inbox and the trash folder are used
<janmalte> any other stays empty even if there are mails inside connection to the IMAP Server with kmail1 or any other client
<Axelaxel12> Wel...
<JulienM> Bonjour à tous,
<JulienM> j'ai une petite question de droits qui n'ont pas forcément à voir avec Kubuntu spécialement...
<JulienM> J'ai un PC sur lequel j'ai plusieurs utilisateurs ( => plusieurs home)
<JulienM> et j'aimerai avec un dossier partagé surlequel certains utilisateurs peuvent créer, modifier et supprimer des fichiers
<JulienM> sur un partition Disque à part en ext3
<JulienM> comment puis-je ajouter une sorte de masque sachant que les utilisateurs concernés sont dans un groupe
<JulienM> ?
<JulienM> avec KDE c'est posssible ?
<JulienM> Si ce n'est pas le bon salon, n'hésitez pas à me donner le nom d'un autre qui serait plus concerné... :P
<jhunold> !fr | JulienM
<ubottu> JulienM: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JulienM> ho sorry !
<JulienM> Thanks
<chaitu> All, which WM would you recommend?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<g03ijk> sdfodskf
<g03ijk> what is this ?????
<g03ijk> kutuntu moobuntu ubuntu???
<g03ijk> trash ?
<g03ijk> all piece o
<BluesKaj> g03ijk, kubuntu support
<kramerstefan> Upgraded to KDE 4.7.0 yesterday. Now I get two error messages because of segfaults of kdeinit4 and plasma-desktop
<kramerstefan> anybody else has similar problem?
<sinclair> kramerstefan: no, no such thing when do they appear?
<kramerstefan> sinclair: I had installed the packes via apt-get dist-upgrade, then logged out & restarted KDE. Immediately got the two error messages, Even worse, I can't connect to internet on that machine now...
<sinclair> kramerstefan: afraid I can not much help you as all went smooth for me, you have a systembackup?
<g03ijk> meego
<kramerstefan> sinclair: unfortunately not... :-|
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, did update after the dist-update?
<sinclair> ouch...
<kramerstefan> maybe I shall do a new installation  & try upgrading again, afterwards... Still, the current system upgraded all the way since Kubuntu 8.04.
<kramerstefan> Never run into any problems, though ;-)
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, always update after the dist upgrade , otherwise you'll leave broken packages in some cases
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: yes, I did so. But still this time it did not work for me...
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: how can I establish connection to internet now? So that I could check if there's any update missing?
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, did you try the recovery kernel ,then repair broken packages option?
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, what kind of connection , ethernet or wifi ?
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: You mean reboot & the failsafe?? It's WiFi actually.
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, no the recovery kernel in grub menu.
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, best to use ethernet if possible wifi , for the fixes
<BluesKaj> not wifi
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: ok, I'll try ethernet connection. WiFi did not work
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj:
<g03ijk> fkdsf
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: still, it says it can not download some of the packages index files
<g03ijk> kubuntu is tampered modified illegal ubuntu
<g03ijk> >
<g03ijk> >
<g03ijk> ?
<FloodBotK1> g03ijk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, do you have any ppas added to your sources list . if so temporarily disable them , then try to update again
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: do I have to revert to a clean 11.04 installation first? Or just re-try?
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, try this,  sudo apt-get -f install
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: seeems the reason for the segfaults is the Networkmanager widget. I just removed it & now KDE is starting without problems
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: which version of plasma-widget-networkmanagement do you have installed?
<BluesKaj> kramerstefan, I don't use network manager , just the network inerfaces file with static IP setting on ethernet , my wifi configure skills are not very extensive
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: I see ;-)
<kramerstefan> BluesKaj: anyway, thanks for your help :-)
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, are you using the nvida-current driver or the nouveau atm
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: nvidia-current is installed. Not sure what is used though.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, I'm asking in here to avoid intereference from wol-s...he's knowledgeable but he's a pita
<Oxymoron> nouveau is also installed. How do I know what Xserver uses?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Hehe :P
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, hang on ..I have a command that lists the drivers in order of use in modules
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Nice :D
<BluesKaj> well Oxymoron try , sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current , for starters
<Oxymoron> 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<Oxymoron> 500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/restricted amd64 Packages
<Oxymoron>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<draglor> lsmod  should be easier
<BluesKaj> lsmod is too long
<draglor> "lsmod|grep n" if there's "nvidia" it uses the proprietary driver, if there's "nouveau" it uses nouveau
<chaitu> Greetings All. Can someone help me having chromium play videos? is this a flash issue?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655640/
<draglor> 'lsmod | grep "^n"' should have an even shorter output
<Oxymoron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655641/
<Oxymoron> Seems like nouevau is not listed at all in loading modules ;)
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, ok I had the same problem , the nouveau driver was the default even tho the nidis-current was installed ..I had to blacklist the nouveau driver in /etcmodprobe.d/blacklist  like so : blacklist xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, the correct filepath is :  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yes figured it out ;) Well, then what? :P
<BluesKaj> now reboot
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Is it not possible just to restart xserver?
<Oxymoron> Or do I need to reboot?
<BluesKaj> ok restartx , but I was instructed to reboot
<Oxymoron> I must say /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is confusing path, why not just like /etc/modules/blacklist? :D
<Oxymoron> Or like instead of path /var/log, why not use /log ?D:
<Oxymoron> Weird structure in Linux
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I try to restart Linux, if not working ... well see you next life :D
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: No difference it seems
<ubuntu____> hi all
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: The weird is that I do not get any signal at all to HDMI. But I guess the problem is that my ndvidia is not used at all. I think it still uses Intel chip. Do you know how to look which graphics it uses?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, ok I had to drop to a tty, stop kdm , sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<ubuntu____> good morning
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Why stop KDM?
<BluesKaj> the driver won';t install if X is running
<BluesKaj> the chip switching graphics on a laptop,...no wonder wol-s was going on about it... that's been a problem for a while ...you'll have to go into the bios to choose which one you want to use
<soee> is there any way to unlock this 60 fps  in kwin ?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Sorry, problem with Wifi and so. I stopped KDM and reinstalled, sarted it again
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  the chip switching graphics on a laptop,...no wonder wol-s was going on about it... that's been a problem for a while ...you'll have to go into the bios to choose which one you want to use
<BluesKaj> I haven't seen a fix on linux for that yet..maybe there is one but ....
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah, problem in Windows as well, there graphics freezes seomtimes, you cannot do anything.
<Oxymoron> I tried Switcherroo, Bumblebee etc to swtich, but I do not understand how to switch xD
<Oxymoron> Switch which VGA Controller to use real time
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I want to use booth xD
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: It should use the best one, to get optimal battery time, performance etc.
<Oxymoron> Thats why it hybrid graphics
<Oxymoron> Just use one, is completly useless.
<BluesKaj> yeah I undertstand
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand why there isn't a 2 stage driver that uses no 3d or dir when not required and then turns it on when it is needed
<BluesKaj> why use 2 different graphics chips?, that's really starnge imo
<BluesKaj> strange
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Battery time, performance etc
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I just do not understand why this do not work. It should use the things that can be used, switch when need to etc.
<BluesKaj> yes of course but like I said above
<Oxymoron> Linux is quite primitive someimtes
<BluesKaj>  why there isn't a 2 stage driver that uses no 3d or dir when not required and then turns it on when it is needed
<Oxymoron> Yeah I read that
<BluesKaj> must be cheaper to just slap in 2 cheap chips instead of making one that is optimal
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, did bumblebee install ok ? and it's just not working or...?
<Oxymoron> I htink it is smart to have 2 chips, one that not take much power from ulaptop and use what it needs. Then when you use games, HDMI etc it swithc to the better one optimal for the taks
<Oxymoron> *tasks
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I tried asus-switcheroo which .... was optimized by someone have exactly same laptop I have, Asus UL30VT :D
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I shall just reboot PC and see it it works :P brb
<BluesKaj> I still think a 2 stage chip and driver would be better
<BluesKaj> like turning compiz or desktop effects on or off
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I just do not understand how to know if it works ... nothing described in readme ...
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I do not know which chip is currently using, need too see which are loaded
<BluesKaj>  see my PM, Oxymoron
<BluesKaj> Hey Daskreech
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I am reboot and quirking ;)
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I think bumblebee could work ;)
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, cool :)
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Worked like one second, before graphics freezed same way Windows does xD
<Oxymoron> ************** Linux
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Do you know how  to remove earlier modifictions done by using make and make install?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, :>(
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, usually in the readme there's instructions but , cd to the dir , open a terminal . sudo make uninstall
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I am trying to do sudo make uninstall, but does not work, says no config for uninstall xD
<Oxymoron> Which mean I manually need to remove it Guess, which I do not know becauseI do not know paths and changes
<Who> guys i need help compiling & installing pommed
<BluesKaj> make sure you terminal is open in the app directory, Oxymoron
<Who> i compiled it using make pommed
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah I did cd to correct one I think. I did cd into the directory it installed from, unpacked files from beginning?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I will do one more try though, just need to remove switcheroo and acpi_call first so I am sure they are not affecting bumblebee negative
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron,  yes , good idea
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Lol, Bumblebee even have their own Facebook group :D
<BluesKaj> yes Oxymoron open the folder that was created when you extracted the file before compiling
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: There is a Ubuntu ppa for it as well.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Yeah I am in right directory, does not seem to work.
<BluesKaj> sudo make uninstall
<BluesKaj> is there a readme ..usually there are uninstall instructions in it
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Haha found this in Makefile in the dir sudo make uninstall-ubuntu
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Hehe very much conflicts as everyone patch their own modules into initfsram :P
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, that's just ubuntu version of the app, not ubuntu itself , I think
<Oxymoron> Yes of course, but I found the command for make. It is custom for each one, someone else was make clean
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Now I try bumblebee again :P
<BluesKaj> ok
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: This time it havent freezed yet :P
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: But I do not know if it works or not xD
<Oxymoron> lol, HDMI is not supported by bumblebee yet ... worthless the nxD
<szal> *scratches head*  at some point the raising of programs from the taskbar when dragging files on them seems to have ceased (Natty, KDE 4.6.5)
<szal> I'm pretty sure that it still worked earlier this week
<iconmefisto> I did a new 11.04 install yesterday and found hard disk performance to be very slow. (eg, installing vlc from terminal took 8 minutes, ls a directory took 20-30 seconds). The solution was to use "irqpoll" in the boot options. But why do I need irqpoll? Is it just my mb is deficient? And how much of a performance hit does irqpoll cause?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Seems like hybrid is working though :P
<szal> like e.g. dragging a file from the file manager to the audio player minimized in the taskbar, that should bring the player up so I can drop the file in the playlist
<szal> but it doesn't any more
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, maybe it's just a matter of configuring the nvidia-settings ...does it show your hdmi output ?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: No I cannot found HDMI output at all, there is no signal whatsever.
<melodie_> Just out of curiosity, dose anyone know any good games that I can download off the Kpackage kit or Software Managment? I'm sort of bored so...ya. Not that important though, just wondering is all.
<szal> define 'good games' ;)
<melodie_> Anything. Anything interesting.
<szal> LBreakout, Armagetron, good ol' Supertux..
<iconmefisto> melodie_: wesnoth. graphically, it's dated, but still very playable
<szal> Sauerbraten
<sinclair> melodie_: check out Alien Arena if you into 1st person shoot / kiill
<girlygirl__> szal: games? add xmoto, kdegames, chromium bsu
<melodie_> Thank you all.
<girlygirl__> melodie_: Airstrike-ng is good too
<sinclair> more kidfriendly and addictive: frozen bubbles
<girlygirl__> melodie_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<th3falc0n> Hello
<anubis_> yo
<th3falc0n> I want to become Kubuntu developer...
<Quintasan> th3falc0n: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
<soee> is it possible to downgrade kde from 4.7 do 4.6.5 ?
<petete> soee: are you using 11.04?
<soee> petete, yes
<petete> try using ppa-purge
<soee> petete, how exactly ?
<petete> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> petete, ok lets hope it wont kill m,y system :D
<petete> good luck! ;)
<soee> and for all those who want to migrate to kde 4.7 wait till 4.7.1 or 4.7.2
<soee> 4.6.5 is much faster and smoother
<leo_> l
<linux-beginner-h> which is the default backend for akonadi? mysql oder sqllite?
<jnanadarshan> hello guys
<girlygirl__> hi
<girlygirl__> jnanadarshan: ooh you said guys sorry
<jnanadarshan> no no sry
<jnanadarshan> girls too
<jnanadarshan> hello girls :P
<girlygirl__> jnanadarshan: I was just kidding know you meant the whole community. One normally seems to assume to find guys here... true less girls are part of the community it seems
<iconmefisto> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/dict.asp?Word=guys "2. guys Informal Persons of either sex."
<jnanadarshan> yup you got it righ
<jnanadarshan> t
<girlygirl__> iconmefisto: I knew that actually just joking
<maciejs> does anyone know if its possible to have the dock "Docky' display the correct system icons that I chose under 'ICONS' ; right now docky is displaying random icons
<iconmefisto> ati graphics question: I'm using the open source driver now, and everything seems fine so far. Is there any scenario where the fglrx driver may be better? what should I test?
<girlygirl__> anyone knows how to get the old folder icons back in KDE 4.7
<ronnoc> try kde-look.org
<ronnoc> girlygirl__: lots of icon there; also you could try GHNS and download icon sets right from within system settings
<IdleOne> what is the ubuntuone client named in kubuntu?
<cher> Woah upstart is pain in the ***, awful crap. I want Sys V init back.
<lcb> good Sun day
<rww> IdleOne: There isn't a KDE client for Ubuntu One *. Use the GTK one.
<cher> I simply want to disable kdm, want my good old runlevel 3 back - multiuser, networking but no xdm. This used to be so simple with Sys V init. Just change the lilo or grub to init to 3 instead of 5. And now with upstart, I just puke...
<cher> I bet the guys that designed upstart were paid for this shit by Microsoft.
<rww> actually, Canonical.
<rww> anyways, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<girlygirl__> rww: you can use the gnome one on kde, and I think someone made a port
<rww> girlygirl__: 1) I just said to use the GTK one on KDE. 2) The various ports got broken by Ubuntu One's API changes.
<cher> rww: That's exactly what I puke about. Now what happens if an update changes the script that needs to be executed for kdm? Upstart is so stupid, so short-sighted... and its philosophy is like pre-unix.
<rww> cher: if an update changes the script, then the override file continues to be in place and it continues to not be run.
<leberny> hello, suddently I am asked for "ROOT" password for some action like install app from the "store". I have simply added a new user, any idea?
<cher> rww: Yes, and if I re-enable it, it still won't run and instead maybe even crash because the script was not updated when kdm was updated.
<rww> cher: Erm, yes it will be. If you read the link I told you, it says to add an /etc/init/kdm.override file, not edit the existing file.
<rww> or are you using an old version of Ubuntu/upstart?
<cher> rww: Hrm okay I stopped reading at the next heading... kubuntu 11.04 so it should work.
<rww> or is Ubuntu using an old version of upstart? I forgot about that possibility :|
<rww> !info upstart natty
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.9.7-1 (natty), package size 246 kB, installed size 872 kB
<rww> hrm. Well, try the override stuff and see what happens. If you have to use the older method, it'll prompt you on upgrade for what you want to do with the config file anyway.
<leberny> I am using kubuntu 11.04
<rww> leberny: does that happen on both users, or just the new one?
<leberny> I have tried the new one : when I connect, it asks to change the password and I can't focus on the "New Password" field...
<leberny> rww so only for the current one
<leberny> rww strange... any group I should add my default user to? It's the first time I am being asked for root password
<leberny> rww I have set a password for root then
<leberny> rww in order to be able to do the actions
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<leberny> ubottu I don't ask for help on this. In this a bot? ;)
<ubottu> leberny: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leberny> why I am beeing asked all of a sudden for root password to install app or change users? :/
<iconmefisto> leberny: all of a sudden? it's always been this way, hasn't it?
<Dragnslcr> leberny- root password or your user password?
<leberny> iconmefisto: all of sudden
<nuno> Hi
<leberny> Dragnslcr: root password
<nuno> I have a problem after update od KDE 4.7
<nuno> can anyone help?
<iconmefisto> nuno: ask the question and see :)
<nuno> OK
<Dragnslcr> leberny- when you try to install packages with the same user account that didn't need it before?
<nuno> When updating KDE, it crashed and had to reboot
<leberny> Dragnslcr yes
<nuno> after reboot, there are some packages that need to be downloaded and installed
<leberny> I have tried to set a new account for my wife. I didn't changed mine. I don't know if it's related or not
<leberny> I removed the new user: same thing ROOT pass is asked for some actions (not all)
<nuno> but the crash affected my wireless conection: can't connect
<nuno> so, i can't do the download of the packages
<iconmefisto> nuno: so the update was interrupted by the crash? or it completed and then crashed?
<nuno> it was interrupted when updating. not completed
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<Dragnslcr> leberny- can you get to the User Management part of System Settings?
<leberny> Dragnslcr  yes
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What did Oxymoron install?
<leberny> Dragnslcr but every change now requires root pass
<Dragnslcr> leberny- check if your user is in the 'adm' and 'admin' groups
<leberny> Dragnslcr he is on both
<Dragnslcr> Messed up sudoers file, maybe
<nuno> is there a way to download the full KDE 4.7 packages, and use them to complete the update?
<nuno> from a usb drive?
<Daskreech> girlygirl__: :)
<leberny> Dragnslcr primary group admin, secondary adm among others
<girlygirl__> Daskreech: ??
<Daskreech> cher: actually in Ubuntu even with sysV init 3 did not do that
<Daskreech> girlygirl__: The crack at "hello Guys"
<leberny> Dragnslcr autologin is set to my user
<Dragnslcr> leberny- hm, probably shouldn't have admin as the primary group, but that shouldn't be the problem
<Dragnslcr> leberny- open up Konsole and run "sudo visudo"
<leberny> Dragnslcr was working perfectly until I tried to add a new user...
<iconmefisto> nuno: if you haven't done it already, run in konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Daskreech> leberny: You need to set a sudo for the person
<cher> Daskreech: Can't tell, I'm using kubuntu only recently because I thought OpenSuSE started to suck. But now looking under the hood, I think that Kubuntu sucks just as much from a sysadmin perspective - or maybe even more.
<girlygirl__> Daskreech: I'm sorry I don't quite understand you
<nuno> iconmefisto: I have done that. I can execute almost everything with ALT+F2
<girlygirl__> Daskreech: Ah I understand now silly me
<girlygirl__> Daskreech: my previous message
<Daskreech> cher: OpenSUSE is based off REdhat which enforces the behaviour of init 2 3 and 5 being non networked, netowrked and GUI respectively.
<Daskreech> cher: Ubuntu is Debian based which never really cared. It runs the GUI in init 2
<leberny> Dragnslcr # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<leberny> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dragnslcr> leberny- looks right to me
<leberny> Dragnslcr me too :/
<girlygirl__> Dragnslcr: don't call me crack though
<Dragnslcr> Could try logging out and logging back in
<leberny> I did
<cher> I remember Coherent in the early 90ies, before Linux, also used 2, 3 and 5. This is not a Red Hat specific thing.
<Dragnslcr> Obviously sudo works fine for you, though
<leberny> Dragnslcr yes, I can sudo ok
<leberny> Dragnslcr but for the store, i can't do anything
<Dragnslcr> I dunno why certain programs would be having trouble with it
<Daskreech> cher: It's Redhat based as I said. Redhat Slackware and Debian are the oldest distros of importance
<Daskreech> Lots of Distros have as a policy something based on one of those three
<iconmefisto> nuno: did all the packages download before the crash?
<Daskreech> Debian unfortunately didn't have a init policy neither does ubuntu but it's not very hard to setup
<cher> But the 2 3 5 thing is not Linux-specific. Coherent is not a Linux, and Coherent is older than Red Hat and Slackware.
<Daskreech> maybe 20 minutes of your time
<Daskreech> cher: Yep agreed
<leberny> Dragnslcr since one or two days, I have had a crash at logout for kitpolicy for kde. I have reinstal kpackagekit (after the issue I got)
<Daskreech> girlygirl__: THink you meant to speak to me :)
<cher> I agree that it's 5 minutes of my time now, and with upstart prior to 1.3 involves a lot of update problems. But I think I found out how to change my kubuntu from upstart to Sys V init. (I think there is a reason why it's called Sys V init ;-)
<girlygirl__> [17:39] <Daskreech> girlygirl__: The crack at "hello Guys"
<nuno> iconmefisto: yes, all packages downloaded
<Dragnslcr> leberny- yeah, could be a policykit problem
<nuno> it crashed when installing
<leberny> ok
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately, I know almost nothing about policykit
<leberny> no worries
<lcb> just in case someone who understands 'sane', please help me on this. i keep getting "Plustek OpticSlim M12" as my scanner when what i have is a "Iriscan Express 2".  in  /etc/sane.d/gtxx.conf i have: usb 0x07b3 0x045f // override "plustek-opticslim-m12" //  firmware "/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/cism216.fw"
<iconmefisto> nuno: then they should all still be in /var/cache/apt/archives/ so you don't need to download the packages again, unless you removed them
<Daskreech> girlygirl__: Crack means joke where I come from. Was just saying I liked the joke
<Daskreech> cher: We shall see what happens with Systemd that should be interesting
<nuno> iconmefisto: they are all there, I think. 797 files - 888.3MB
<nuno> so how can i "read" them from there?
<girlygirl__> Daskreech: Ah ok the term orriginal term is "crack a joke" crack can mean mad. (language enthusiast)
<iconmefisto> nuno: what happens if you try to repeat the upgrade?
<Daskreech> mad can also mean angry :)
<Daskreech>  English is a messy language to communicate in
<iconmefisto> english if fine, it's the words that are the problem
<cher> Daskreech: Cool. I never hread of systemd before, but I'm now reading about this, and it made me curious. Being a UNIX user and occasional admin for >>15 years now, I really must say that upstart sucks.
<nuno> Iconmefisto: When I do that, it says that need to download some files - but because networkmanager doesn't work, I can't connect
<Daskreech> cher: it's intentions were noble
<rww> systemd doesn't use 2 3 5 runlevels (or runlevels in general) either
<cher> Daskreech: Undoubtly they were. However, I feel they so much were targetting the desktop that they completely forgot about sysadmins and headless configurations.
<rww> my experience is that the "runlevel" concept is deprecated in pretty much all newfangled inits.
<Daskreech> cher: Seems to happen a lot now
<leberny> bye all
<Daskreech> bai
<Daskreech> girlygirl__: which languages?
<girlygirl__> Daskreech: Just english and french
<rww> girlygirl__: out of curiosity: how come you're running two different webchat sessions instead of just joining both channels in one?
<Daskreech> cher: it seems to be a common belief that systemd will replace Sys V in time so might be worth looking into
<Daskreech> !join
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> !channel
<iconmefisto> nuno: does it tell you which files it needs to download?
<girlygirl__> rww:  forgot how to do that in freenode web on quassel its easy
<cher> Let's see if SUN/Oracle, IBM etc. will replace Sys V init with systemd...
<rww> girlygirl__: /join #channelname
<Daskreech> girlygirl__: /join #channel
<girlygirl__> rww: Daskreech Thanks!, I will do that next time
<Daskreech> You could do it now :)
<Daskreech> and talk with yourself
<girlygirl__> rww: actually 6 channels!
<nuno> iconmefisto: yes, but there are several
<seascape> nuno: Have you tried to troubleshoot network manager at all?
<Daskreech> cher: The stodgy guys
<Daskreech> Oracle will have to
<cher> Why will they have to?
<nuno> when I do lspci, it doesn't detect my USB wireless card
<Daskreech> The linuxside of their business is hinged on undermining Redhat's customer base
<iconmefisto> nuno: if they are .deb packages from ubuntu repository, you can download them manually here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/allpackages but if the .debs are from a ppa repo, you'll have to find them at the ppa's site. is wireless the only internet connection available?
<cher> I don't see how this already should change the Sys V standards on which Solaris is based.
<Daskreech> they currently advertise that they will take over your Redhat Boxes for less than Redhat's yearly charge or you can buy the ORacle Unbreakable LInux which is a drop in replacement for redhat (Because it is redhat)
<nuno> Iconmefisto: yes wireless is the only one now
<Daskreech> Redhat is based of a snapshot of Fedora and Fedora made Systemd
<nuno> only tomorrow i'll get cable connection
<nuno> maybe's better do connect it to a cable
<Daskreech> Made by someone employed at Redhat. so if Oracle want to stay in that business they have to move to SystemD
<cher> Okay I see how systemd is very likely to make it into Oracle Linux - but not yet Solaris.
<nuno> gonna leave it this way
<nuno> thanks for the help iconmefisto
<seascape> nuno: Ethernet is definitely more reliable. What wireless card do you have, anyway?
<nuno> it's a tp-link tl-wn422g
<cher> Daskreech, rww: Btw thanks for being so cool. I'm really in such a bad mood about upstart, and you listen and keep it on a facts level. This already helped me calm down a bit.
<seascape> and you said it was USB?
<nuno> yes- usb
<Daskreech> cher: FOSS is little if not made of Passion but supported by factual results
<seascape> do you have a desktop or a laptop?
<nuno> the problem is on a Desktop
<nuno> i'm writing on my laptop
<seascape> If you have room inside your desktop, you might try installing a PCI or PCI express wireless card
<iconmefisto> Daskreech, cher: I feel there is a lesson here beyond just computing
<nuno> not going to update it for now eheheheh
<seascape> if you need wireless in the future. Good luck.
<nuno> tomorrow i'll take it to my store, and try to finish here
<nuno> thanks seascape
<Daskreech> iconmefisto: Shhhhh people might want to actually start thinking about doing things properly and where would that leave us?
<nuno> bye guys
<nuno> thanks for the help
<Daskreech> Bye Nuno!
<cher> iconmefisto: So what's the lesson?
<Daskreech> cher: Let iconmefisto feel some more ;)
<cher> Daskreech: You mean I should go on ranting about upstart?
<Daskreech> cher: if you like. since we were talking about language you could comment on the ridiculous implications of the name :)
<iconmefisto> cher: facts and listening can be soothing, and can lead to solutions?
<cher> iconmefisto: Well, for me the solution is to either tamper with the innermost parts of Kubuntu or change the distro. The latter is significantly more likely, as the first will actually involve significant update issues.
<cher> A good sysadmin on a good operating system is busy only after a power failure, to replace the broken hardware. Upstart makes this impossible, and Kubuntu seems to have no alternatives to upstart, so I change the distro.
<Daskreech> hmm thought that someone packaged systemd
<Daskreech> I'll check
<Daskreech> !systemd
<Daskreech> hm
<Daskreech> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in natty
<iconmefisto> live-config-systemd ? is that it?
<Daskreech> might be
<Daskreech> !info live-config-systemd
<iconmefisto> !live-config-systemd
<ubottu> live-config-systemd (source: live-config): Debian Live - System Configuration Scripts (systemd backend). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.14-1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Daskreech> That looks like it
<rww> Ubuntu doesn't have systemd. live-config-systemd is Something Else.
<rww> (it may be in a PPA somewhere, I don't know)
<Daskreech> rww: Ah thanks
<LABcrab> Hey people!  i am REALLY having difficulties with *ubuntu!  Wwhen i use an USB Internet stick, it works on one laptop but not the other!  Can someone help me fix this please?
<cher> LABcrab: What type of USB interet stick is that? UMTS? WLAN?
<Daskreech> hi GirlyGirl__
<GirlyGirl__> hi
 * Daskreech waves though you just don't care
<GirlyGirl__> I always find #kubuntu for friendly than #ubuntu
<cher> Maybe that's because KDE is more friendly than Gnome. (Nothing against Gnomes - I'm playing mostly Gnomes myself at WoW ;-)
<ArchangelSe7en> way friendlier actually
<manu_> hi
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl__: Shhhh don't tell them that :)
<Daskreech> hi manu_
<manu_> I am using Kubuntu 11.04 and was trying to upgrade to KDE 4.7 using the backports PPA. But it seems the install kind of freezed around 66 % (like mentionned in Adriaan De Groot last post on Planet KDE)
<manu_> Do you have an idea of how to fix this as he doesn't mention what he did except going to the developers channel and I don't really want to bother them with this...
<Daskreech> cher: I'm actually amazed at the number of people who use KDE just because they like the people surrounding it. Not so much the technology or the end product.
<Daskreech> manu_: :) he did say if you read his identi.ca page. he closed kpackagekit and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cher> Daskreech: That's interesting. I for my part don't have much experience with the KDE devs, package maintainers etc.. But I like the technology very much. Sometimes it's a bit too much, but i.e. all the short cuts that I can configure.
<cher> Daskreech: Even better to hear that it's good technologie _and_ good people :)
<Daskreech> cher: it's good tech. It's fantastic people :)
<cher> All I can tell is that in keduca, I once fixed a bug and the people surrounding it were very kind.
<manu_> Daskreech: ok, thanks, I'll try this
<Daskreech> cher: Kde EDU, KDE Games and KDE Bugsquad are all more like family than anything else
<cher> But that was long ago, like 6-7 years.
<cher> I also like kmail and kontact because of its good integration with gpg (project sphinx etc.).
<iconmefisto> heh, even nepomuk searches are do-able now!
<Daskreech> manu_: let me know if it goes through as expected
<cher> And I like konsole. Years ago during my Linux trainings, I impressed my students by remotely opening and closing all their CD trays at the same time using Konsole's remote control features :D
<Daskreech> cher: I'd heartly welcome you to Camp KDE If you are in the Americas
<cher> I'm a German, right now in Germany (recently also sometimes in Barcelona/Spain or Pune/India).
<cher> But if it's interesting enough, I might go to the US.
<cher> Just don't mistake me for a girl, I'm mail, and my nick is a long story that's got nothing to do with that female plastic singer.
<cher> s/mail/male/
<Daskreech> Oh no. Then you should visit Akademy :)
<Daskreech> ha I will try not to do that then hard as it may be upon meeting you
<manu_> Daskreech: So a status: kpackagekit bas been closed (only kpackagekitd is running) and dpkg --configure -a doesn't do much. So maybe everything installed correctly in the end, abd the display was not refreshed correctly...
<Daskreech> manu_: run <sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade> just to be sure
<manu_> I did this a few minutes ago and it is only proposing unrelated packages, no KDE packages in sight
<manu_> so I guess all's well that ends well
<cher> Ha I just found out that Solaris no longer uses System V Init, too. Already in 2004 they changed to their Service Management Facility.
<Daskreech> cher: yes it's event driven as upstart is but it's older and as per SUN's drug of choice under a license that makes it unusable under Linux
<GirlyGirl__> cher: pity about OpenSolaris
<cher> Daskreech: Plus it uses strange filesystem features that Linux doesn't have.
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl__: And SUN in general they were a great technology company
<GirlyGirl__> yes at least openoffice escaped
<Daskreech> cher: But such drool worthy Filesystems they are :) People have been begging them for years to get it on Linux
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl__: Twice!
<GirlyGirl__> hmm lol
<cher> Really? I don't know very much about these modern file systems. All I know is that I usually use quota, acls and on SSDs disable atime, and I know that journalling has advantages, so ext4 or ext3 or reiserfs instead of ext2 makes sense.
<manu_> ok, and dpkg -l lists the 4.7 packages as installed... So I guess I'll try to restart my session. If I don't come back in a few minutes, I guess it was a bad idea :-) Thanks for your advices Daskreech
<cher> So what makes the Solaris file system(s) so special?
<Daskreech> cher: It's capable of addressing space in the Zettabyte region. It's live snapshottable
<Daskreech> it's able to create multiple timelines of the same file or group of files
<Daskreech> manu_: can you get here without the GUI?
<manu_> I guess I will be able to log in using the other window managers installed if KDE doesn't work anymore
<cher> Zettabyte - nice, but that doesn't impress me so much. The Amiga with FFS64 already could go into Exbi.
<Daskreech> manu_: ok
<cher> What's the live snaapshottable about?
<Daskreech> might be helpful to know how to get here if X dies though
<Daskreech> cher: per file?
<cher> Daskreech: Oh... per file. No, sure not, because dos.library was all 32 bits regarding this... it's only up to 2^64 size per partition (dunno if bytes or blocks).
<Daskreech> cher: You can create a snapshot while the system is moving. So say you want to get logfiles? or dump to tape instead of waiting for a downtime (which may not be a real "downtime) you can snapshot and then backup the snapshot while the rest of the system is runing
<cher> Ah the snapshot feature actually really sounds useful!
<Daskreech> cher: or for example you want to test out a new server upgrade you can snapshot the system and install the upgrade and flip the running system over to the upgrade. If things go badly then just jump back in time before you did anything and continue on with your life
<Daskreech> all live
<manu_> hi again. The "about KDE" window shows me a nice 4.7.0 so I guess I am safe
<cher> Makes completely sense. And, well, journalling already is kind of filesystem transactions, so this is just one more db technology making sense on file systems.
<cher> manu_: gz! :)
<Daskreech> manu_: \o/
<Daskreech> Welkome to the new shiny blue!!
<manu_> he he, thanks
<yofel> Daskreech: we just need the btrfs folks to finish their work :P
<Daskreech> yofel: ha ha good luck waiting on that
<Daskreech> cher: but as yofel says btrfs is on the same path as zfs
<Daskreech> Not quite up to that standard but it's close enough to kiss
<cher> I actually used CVS, then Subversion when I did a lot of sysadmin to quickly and easily revert changes. (Of course I would instead use git these days.) However, a snapshot feature in the FS has a few advantages over a VCS based approach - but probably also disadvantages, so I'd try to combine them.
<Daskreech> cher: sensible :)
<valorie> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
 * Daskreech hugs valorie. That's old
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} back -- fix it!
<valorie> :-)
<Daskreech> I've never used encryption
<Daskreech> I enjoy throwing around my hard drives too much
<valorie> son set up my netbook while I was busy, and the home is encrypted
<valorie> which played hob with Amarok being able to read the music files
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> wonder why
<maxjezy> hello!
<maxjezy> a question about kubuntu, what happends if you press alt+rightclick
<maxjezy> does a menue or something pop up?
<manu_> if you do this on the desktop, right click displays a menu
<manu_> if you do this on a window, it is the shortcut to resize the window
<cher> I wrote an articcle of how to use encrypted USB sticks a long time ago http://www.riedquat.de/articles/encryptusbmemorystick I guess it's quite obsolete now :)
<draik> What is the channel for the Ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu-server, draik
<draik> Thanks
<soee> do you have any problems with high cpu usage by xorg and kwin ?
<iGadget> hi
<manu_> soee: With KDE 4.7 and an Intel card with effects enabled, I don't see anything suspicious
<soee> manu_, i have nvidia and its so sloow :/
<iGadget> just switched over from Ubuntu 10.04 to Kubuntu 11.04, but I'm not fully acquainted yet with the system :)
<iGadget> where's my ubuntu one client?
<iGadget> (and yeah, why is everything so slow?)
<clashingwave> Hello all I seem to be having a problem, When I install the latest version of virtualbox in kubuntu 11.04 is seems to stop my computer from going into sleep more, but after uninstalling virtualbox, sleep mode works just fine. can anyone give me a hand with this please? =]
<iGadget> would this info still be applicable to kubuntu 11.04? http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu/2010/03/15
<manu_> soee: Which version of KDE are you using ? And are you using the NVidia binrary drivers ? One of the kwin developer mentionned that 4.7 would increase the performance of window resizing (this post:  http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/05/plasma-compositor-and-window-manager-in-4-7/)
<manu_> But I don't know much about this stuff so I fear I can't help much here
<iGadget> so...
<Nakkel> Upgraded to 4.7.0 and now Kontact is bleeding its heart out with error messages "Error in IMAP command received by server.", any insights for a fix?
<mika__> hi, i've upgraded to 4.7, but the new oxygen icons are not showed correctly, only sometimes, not in dolphin a part of some. it still uses the old version (also in the desktop folder plasmoid)
<soee> manu_, im on 4.7 and resizing, minimizing is very slooow :/
<soee> on 4.6.5 all works perfect
<iGadget> soee, I'm here on the default kubuntu 11.04 and it's slow already
<iGadget> you mean to say 4.7 is even worse?
<iGadget> (quadcore phenom, 4GB of mem with nvidia graphics by the way)
<soee> iGadget, yeah i did some tests, today i did fresh installation of 11.04
<soee> than 4.6.2 -> 4.6.5
<soee> and all was great
<iGadget> darn... And I thought moving from Ubuntu to Kubuntu would speed things up :(
<yofel> not noticed any slowness with nvidia, but intel has it's issues out of the box in natty ..
<soee> smooth and fast but after upgrade to 4.7 its so slow an tbh i cant use it
<manu_> soee: have you tried switching between the various back-ends as mentionned here ? http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/05/the-compositing-modes-of-kde-plasma-workspaces-explained/
<yofel> soee: does it get better if you disable compositing?
<soee> yofel, where exactly ?
<yofel> press shift+alt+f12
<soee> also various nvidia drivers doesnt help
<iGadget> hrmz
<iGadget> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde
<iGadget> [sudo] password for matthijs:
<iGadget> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntuone-kde
<FloodBotK1> iGadget: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iGadget> *sigh*
<soee> yofel, well i cant confirme if its faster as i never used KDE without compositing but it doesnt look to smooth :/
<iGadget> how did you guys get ubuntu one working?
<soee> also im not sure if its mormal that xorg uses ~ 35 cpu whwn showing window
<BluesKaj> odd, 4.7 is great on this plain-jane HP desktop , the odd little glitch , like left over icons in the taskbar after an app's been closed
<yofel> no, that's not normal, and doesn't happen here either :/
<yofel> iGadget: harald stopped with that, install 'ubuntuone-client' and run 'u1sdtool -c' on the command line
<yofel> *should* work
<iGadget> yofel: I'll try, thanks
<soee> by default KDE 4.7 uses OpenGL ES 2.0 ?
<yofel> soee: well, file a bug against kwin, maybe martin knows more
<yofel> soee: no
<linux-beginner-h> are there kmail2 users?
<iGadget> yofel: okay... loggin in went fine. Now how do I see the status of the sync?
<yofel> u1sdtool -s
<linux-beginner-h> I don't know what wrong... but I have installed kmail2... setup all akonadi resources... but mysql is using all my memory...
<yofel> I'm not too sure what exactly that should say if there's nothing to do though
<iGadget> yofel: well it should sync about 1.5GB back to my machine
<iGadget> but it doesn't:
<iGadget> u1sdtool -s
<iGadget> State: READY
<iGadget>     connection: Not User With Network
<yofel> hm, not sure then, try #ubuntuone
<iGadget> ok... will try
<iGadget> thanks
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: I'm using kmail2
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: hi... see you again :-)
<claydoh> linux-beginner-h: I don't see it here usin kmail2
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: now... I have waste a lot of time in configuering kmail2...
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: all agents are running now...
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: but when I select a folder with more than 600 mails... I reseive no result
<Daskreech> 600?
<Daskreech> wow
<Daskreech> I have about 25000 in one folder
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: yes... that's my problem....
<rww> I delete mail after a year; I'm up around 700.
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: Does the akonadi console give you any output?
<rww> using mutt, though :P
<cher> Daskreech, rww: may I mention your nicks in a blog entry?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: yes... sometimes the nepomuk email feeder is running and then it stops egain...
<Daskreech> cher: Sure
<linux-beginner-h> => system to busy... but that's wrong :-)
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: but the sync is complete
<rww> cher: blogging about upstart?
<cher> rww: Yep.
<rww> cher: sure
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: How much CPU does it use up?
<Daskreech> cher: Thank you for asking
<linux-beginner-h> mysql 60%
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: and yes... it's a low cpu... Intel Atom...
<cher> Daskreech: No problem :) I respect privacy, therefore I ask. I will ask again in a few minutes so you can review and decide again.
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: ok I'll see what mine is
<Daskreech> cher: ha thanks. I'll get my lawyer
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: and in the debugger view... there is a lot of traffic... mail dispatcher, calender engine... seems like scanning
<cher> Daskreech, rww: Here's the blog entry, in case you want to review the context in which your nicknames are mentioned. http://www.riedquat.de/blog/2011-07-31-01
<soee> yofel_, is it normal apfter plasma restart to have a lot of such errors in console : http://pastebin.com/BbuBJd4w ?
<cher> Haha with this blog entry, I discovered a bug in my XSLT :)
<BluesKaj> trying to set up password-less ssh login , but it looks like I have uid probs, /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found... any iseas?
<BluesKaj> ideas
<Daskreech> cher: nice use of abbr
<soee> cu, need to downgrade to 4.6.5
<cher> Daskreech: actually there's the bug. The second FLOSS also is <abbr/> and the XSLT is supposed to copy missing @title from other <abbr/> with the same text, and it didn't.
<Daskreech> I was wondering about that
<asraniel> hello. i'm trying to install kde 4.7 from the backports ppa. I get this error: "kdelibs5-plugins : Breaks: kdevelop (< 4:4.2) but 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed". any ideas what to do?
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: No idea what just happened but now Kmail is taking 17% of the CPU and not showing any updates
<vuth> hey
<yofel> asraniel: that's a rather old version of kdevelop...
<yofel> and not from natty
<asraniel> yofel: ok. interesting. going to check my sources from where it is
<yofel> asraniel: kdevelop 4:4.2.2 was released with natty, so I'm confused why it's not updated
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: It caught up
<Daskreech> vuth: hell?
<vuth> hell?
<asraniel> yofel: no clue. uninstalling it now. something must have been broken when i went from 10.10 to 11.04
<asraniel> yofel: uninstalling did it
<vuth> Daskreech have u used both ubuntuand kubuntu?>
<yofel> still odd
<iGadget> can someone point me to a good resource on how to improve the performance of KDE? I'm on a 64 bit Kubuntu 11.04 using a quadcore phenom with 4GB and an nVidia card, but the system feels slow as hell
<Daskreech> vuth: Hello
<asraniel> iGadget: probably because of the nvidia driver. so thats the first clue. now there are some things to speed that up, but they depend on the exact card i think
<vuth> wow u have a nice system iGadget
<vuth> hi Daskreech
<iGadget> asraniel: any idea where I should start?
<Daskreech> vuth: Do you have a question beyond what we have dnoe in the past? :)
<iGadget> vuth: thanks... but it's actually a system that's 3 years old ;)
<asraniel> iGadget: guess using the software rasterizer of Qt helps most of the time. But don't ask me how to activate it..
<asraniel> iGadget: also, if your card supports it, i had much better performance in KDE using the nouveau driver than the official driver. but my system became quite unstable. but that was some time ago
<iGadget> asraniel: better performance with the nouveau driver?? What on earth is KDE doing to make that possible? :D
<iGadget> I'm not sure what to do then... I was hoping to get a better performance in KDEnlive when switching to KDE... but the experience has been... well... sub-optimal so far :\
<vuth> yes Daskreech...just wanted to know if Kubuntu isa stable os..i been using mint...i wanted to get kubunutu or ubuntu 64 bit
<iGadget> vuth: Mint isn't stable then?
<Daskreech> iGadget: I have a 6 core PhenomII and I'm hearing it's about to be discontinued
<iGadget> my quadcore was discontinued years ago ;)
<Daskreech> vuth: Sure. KDE Mint is made off of Kubuntu which is made off Debian which is relatively stable
<asraniel> iGadget: i think nouveau is faster because kde uses some stuff that is badly accelerated in the nvidia driver, but not in all other drivers. I also hit a severe memory leak in the nvidia drivers and have to manually clear the GPU memory from time to time when the system becomes slower
<iGadget> asraniel: well that does it then. Guess I'll be moving back to Ubuntu :(
<asraniel> iGadget: didn't say it was the only solution
<asraniel> iGadget: as i said, i heard the KDE flies when one uses the software rasterizer for Qt. which is going to be default for Qt 4.8 anyway
<manu_> Time to leave. Thanks for the help and have a good day/night
<iGadget> asraniel: ok... that'll be the last thing I'll check then. If that doesn't do it, my short KDE adventure will come to a swift end
<iGadget> but that's something for tomorrow... gotta go get some sleep now
<iGadget> thanks for your help!
<asraniel> good night then
<iGadget> thanks, you too
<Daskreech> cher: Ah initials
<cher> Hehe right :)
<vuth> like u drag the window to the top and it auto maximizes, to the right it max on the right side only, etc.?
<Daskreech> vuth: It does that
<vuth> kewl thnx
<vuth> k im downloading Kubunutu 64 to give it a try...i hate wasting bandwidth and time so i had to be sure between ubunutu and kubuntu
<Daskreech> vuth: Hmm what are the factors you are weighing?
<Daskreech> welcome back BluesKaj
<vuth> well sometime that doesnt crash my OS every few weeks...mint i had for 2 weeks and had to reinstall 3 times
<vuth> but i think 2 of the installs were my fault
<vuth> and of course i want a OS that gives me as much performance from my hardware...win vista 32 bit was very slow..
<vuth> considering i have 4 GB of ram and only using 3Gb of it made me mad....and an OS that will recognize my HD video card Geforece 9600GT
<BluesKaj> vuth , open kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers, choose the recommended driver and enable it ...it will then install and require a reboot once finished
<vuth> kk
<Daskreech> vuth: 64 bit will make use of the 4GB
<melodie> I'm having a problem problem with my Amarok. It seems to not play any audio of any kind. Anyone have any Idea what the problem might be. I know it is not my sound cards or drives, they seem to work fine because they can play other audio though other programs. So I don't know. And yes, I have it pluged it before someone asks.
<szal> !codecs | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daskreech> melodie: I presume you added the codecs already?
<familia> ola
<familia> gente da comunidade kubuntu
<familia> como vai
<K350> what's the name of the english locale in the repo?
<soee> back on KDe 4.6.5
<szal> K350: what locale in what repo?
<K350> szal: for Kubuntu in kubuntu/ubuntu's repo
<K350> szal: it's in english now ..I've to change
<K350> szal: It'sall wrong with the locales in my terminal so I've to download the right one..can't find it..don't know the name
<Daskreech> soee: better?
<soee> Daskreech, its like heaven and hell (4.6.5 -> 4.7)
 * szal decided to skip 4.7.0 and wait for 4.7.1
<melodie> Darkreech: I'm not sure, sorry I didn't reply earlier I was downloading updates.
<szal> K350: all locales exist on the system; to change the system locale, you need to do something, but I couldn't tell you what exactly
<dorkface> Hi all.  How does one determine, on a system with multiple hard drives, which device has the MBR?
<szal> dorkface: if you're looking for the HDD to boot from, best would prolly be trial and error by switching 1st HDD in BIOS
<szal> until the system boots, that is
<szal> that's what I did after installing *buntu
<dorkface> ah, k, ty
<Daskreech> szal: :-)
<Daskreech> melodie: Did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Daskreech> dorkface: Grub can report it
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<melodie> Darkreech: Apparently not. How would I do that, if you would kindly tell me?
<szal> !tab | melodie, or clean your glasses ;)
<ubottu> melodie, or clean your glasses ;): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soee> anyone knows hot to solve bug with panel blur when switching desktops ?
<melodie> soee: That seems to be another thing I did not know. Thank you very much haha
<melodie> szal: Well, I still messed up XD
<soee> well one thing i can do is.. turn off blur :)
<K350> szal: Ah, well I'll googl eon it:-)
<szal> soee: what bug?
<soee> is there any shortcut to switch activities?
<soee> szal, when switching virtual desktops blur on panel is gone for a moment
<szal> soee: indeed, the panel gets clear for a fraction of a second, but I wouldn't call that something that bothers me ;)
<soee> szal, when im working switching workspaces is one of the most common things cuz apps are assigned to them
<soee> so its really annoying for me
<szal> soee: here the non-blur is so short I had to look harder than normal to notice it
<melodie> Daskreech: Apparently, it is already installed. So it is most likely not that...
<soee> :)
<soee> btw i really love muon, great tool
<Daskreech> !tab | melodie This should make it easier to get my name :)
<ubottu> melodie This should make it easier to get my name :): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<szal> Daskreech: I told him that already :P
<Daskreech> Oh whoops sorry
<Daskreech> Just saw
<soee> oh one more thing, anyone using netbeans ?
<Daskreech> Was just reading melodie's responses
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Daskreech> melodie: Does something like dragonplayer play the files ok?
<soee> Why not ask your next question - thers no point asking if nobody using it
<szal> there's no point in asking the 1st question, it's only a waste of time
<James147> soee: but allot of people dont respond to "is anyone using xxx" where they might respond to the question
<melodie> Daskreech: I have not tried that, but I do know "MPlayer" Plays the files corectly. I just wanted to play it with "Amarok" because it can move on to the next file and play it automatacly.
<Daskreech> melodie: mplayer has it's own internal codecs same as VLC
<Daskreech> they will play things pretty much assured
<Daskreech> soee: Suppose I don't use netbeans but I can answer your question ?
<Daskreech> melodie: as an Aside mplayer can do that as well but :)
<Daskreech> szal: is the backend gstreamer now or xine?
<szal> Daskreech: backend for what?
<melodie> Daskreech: It is not that big of a problem if I have to manually do it and play it, it just gets very annoying is all. But the problem keeps arising is all, since "Amarok" plays not audio at all.
<szal> melodie: are you sure that it plays nothing?  not even Ogg or WAV?
<Daskreech> szal: Phonon by default.
<soee> oh ill answer my first question: to switch activities use meta + tab :)
<Daskreech> \o/
<soee> kde just rocks
<szal> Daskreech: default and recommended is GStreamer, Xine is deprecated but still available, and VLC backend also exists
<Daskreech> szal: ok what does kubuntu-restricted-extras install. Last time I looked it was xine
<melodie> szal: Yes, very sure. I have tried that with some audio files I was remixing. I was to lazy to turn it over to mp3 something playable, and I thought "Amarok" would play it, but apparently not. It seems not to play any audio files what so ever.
<szal> no friggin' idea, I didn't install that, I installed the xine backend stand-alone (if it wasn't already there, I don't remember)
<szal> melodie: what does it to when trying to play something?
<yofel> Daskreech: oneiric installs gstreamer plugins, I would guess natty does the same
<szal> Daskreech: i   phonon-backend-xine                                           - Phonon Xine 1.1.x backend
<melodie> szal: Not play it. It dose not mess up or wik out or freak if that is what you want to know. All it dose it say it is playing and the speakers are making no sound as it says it is playing it.
<yofel> szal: that says nothing, please check your phonon settings
<Daskreech> melodie: hold on
<szal> yofel: I switched to Phonon backend, that I do remember
<yofel> szal: no, go to systemsettings -> multimedia -> phonon -> backend
<melodie> Daskreech: Will do, I will be one all night, my problem is not that big if you need to go do something, do it. Thank you for the help though.
<yofel> and check what's used
<szal> melodie: if it looks as if it's playing but you don't hear anything, it's an output problem
<Daskreech> melodie: http://www.vorbis.com/music/Mists_of_Time-4T.ogg Grab that
<szal> yofel: exactly that
<Daskreech> tell me if Amarok plays it
<yofel> ah, k
<melodie> Daskreech: Yes, it dose.... Don't know what it means, but it dose.
<Daskreech> melodie: Means you don't have the right codecs installed
<melodie> szal: How would I go about fixing that then?
<Daskreech> melodie: Do what yofel suggested above
<Daskreech> to szal
<szal> melodie: if you can actually hear something when playing the above file, than it's a codec issue
<szal> Daskreech: no need to, I know what I told it to use ;)
<soee> who is running 11.04 and find aout way to run takeoff ?
<Daskreech> szal: I know :) I'm speaking to melodie. yofel suggested it to you not to melodie
<melodie> Daskreech: Xine is being used.
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<Daskreech> soee: Run takeoff?
<melodie> Daskreech: That is also the only choice to be used, if that matters.
<soee> Daskreech, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/takeoff-launcher-adds-mac-launchpadslingshot-launcher-kde/
<yofel> melodie: can you install phonon-backend-gstreamer in that case please?
<melodie> yofel: What would I type in terminal or how would I do that?
<Daskreech> yofel: natty installs gstreamer codecs but ships xine backend?
<yofel> Daskreech: xine is in the archive, default is gstreamer
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Daskreech> We blew up his computer!
<James147> soee: what problem are you having in running it?
<szal> lol
<soee> James147, simply it doesnt load
<soee> James147, if i try to put it on my desktop i have only red cross icon
<soee> hmm when i try tu run the takeoff install script i have this msg: The script must receive the super user password
<melodie> Daskreech: Still didn't do anything though, still have the problem with Amarok... :(
<Daskreech> melodie: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-ugly
<Daskreech> !info gstreamer-ugly
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-ugly does not exist in natty
<Daskreech> oh hmm
<melodie> Daskreech: "Reading package lists... Done
<melodie> Building dependency tree
<melodie> Reading state information... Done
<melodie> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-ugly"
<James147> soee: yeah... i just tryed to install it (edited the install script to not need the password)  but get "Unable to find requested compoent: takeofff" when trying to place it
<FloodBotK1> melodie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (source: gst-plugins-ugly0.10): GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.17-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 307 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<Daskreech> melodie: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Daskreech> sorry
<Daskreech> soee: sudo it
<soee> James147, yup that guy who wrote erticle successfuly managed to run  it
<soee> Daskreech, sudo doesnt work either
<Daskreech> bug!
<Daskreech> :)
<soee> James147, so you installed it via this script not ppa right ?
<James147> soee: no, the install script is expecting you to run it wirh ./_install.sh <password>  ,,, which is stupid as all is dose with it is "echo $1 | sudo...."
<melodie> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655926/
<James147> soee: not running kubuntu so cant use the ppas :)
<melodie> Daskreech: Apparently it didn't install anything...
<Daskreech> melodie: Ok go to the same spot you did before and see if you have two options now. Xine and Gstreamer
<Daskreech> Choose gstreamer and use that.
<Daskreech> Make sure amarok is closed
<Daskreech> (you don't _have_ to make sure it's closed but might make things go faster)
<James147> soee: you running kde 4.7?
<soee> James147, not anymore
<soee> im back on 4.6.5
<melodie> Daskreech: Done. But I think I need to restart the computer or something, because now Amarok won't open XD
<soee> James147, what distro you are using ?
<James147> soee: arch linux
<soee> James147, :) i need to try it someday
<soee> James147, what did you changed to install this plasmoid ?
<szal> James147: we don't support Arch here ^^
<James147> http://pastebin.com/99t0SvE7
<James147> szal: and I am not asking questions... just answering them
<James147> (well.. at least not asking questions about my problems :) )
<soee> James147, got this (ls: nie ma dostępu do lib*: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu = ls: thers not access to lib*: thers no sutch file or dir)
<soee> ./_install.sh: 14: Bad substitution
<melodie> Thank you everyone that helped, especially Daskreech!! :D It worked.
<James147> soee: when running the modified version? (in the same location as the original?
<Daskreech> melodie: Hooray! Enjoy easy listening music (I presume) in a easy manner!
<soee> James147, yes
<James147> soee: ^^ heh... when running "plasma-windowed takeoff   it works :S
<soee> que ?
<James147> soee: though it seems to want to size its self to my desktop res rather then the window size :(
<soee> James147, for you its: yaourt   kdeplasma-addons-applets-takeoff ?
<James147> soee: That should be irrelevant..
<James147> soee: I would use the ppa... if that isnt working then I think its a problem with the program its self rather then the package..
<James147> (since I am seeing the same problem here)
<soee> here is more about this: http://www.lffl.org/2011/07/takeoff-arriva-il-menu-elementary-anche.html#disqus_thread
<soee> it doesnt work with 4.7
<soee> but im on 4.6.5
<James147> soee: what error did adding it to the desktop give?
<soee> James147, somethig liek such element doesnt exists
<soee> something like: This object couldnt been created, reason: Cant find requested component: takeoff
<James147> soee: yup tahts what i am getting... what happens if you run it useing plasma-windowed?
<soee> from command line ?
<James147> (or plasmoidviewer?)
<James147> soee: yea
<soee> James147, soee@soee-desktop:~$ plasma-windowed takeoff
<soee> plasma-windowed(7527)/libplasma Plasma::FrameSvg::resizeFrame: Invalid size QSizeF(0, 0)
<soee> plasma-windowed(7527)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability
<James147> soee: dose it run?
<soee> James147, no
<James147> soee: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Takeoff?content=144078 << quite a few people are having problems
<soee> yeah iv posted info that id doesnt work for me
#kubuntu 2012-07-23
<DeltaLink> Puedo usar un traductor, pero voy a ser un poco lento sin embargo.
<rsaldanar> hello DeltaLink
<DeltaLink> Hi
<rsaldanar> soy nuevo con Kubuntu y quiero correr el VLC playe me puedes decir como?
<DeltaLink> Un momento, voy a tener que revisar algo en primer lugar.
<rsaldanar> ok.
<DeltaLink> Si no es en el software por defecto de terceros, es posible que necesite añadir un PPA para ello. Un ejemplo: "ppa: n-muench/vlc" debería funcionar, pero yo no lo he probado sin embargo.
<DeltaLink> Usted debe ser capaz de descargar desde el sitio web de VLC Player también como un paquete.
<rsaldanar> que sotfware utiliza para la reproduccion de videos por que el que traja el OS no me corre los videos que tengo en mi HHDD
<rsaldanar> ?
<DeltaLink> No puedo entender lo que estás diciendo ("traja el")
<rsaldanar> necesito un programa para reproducir videos en Windows utilizo el VLC platers. Cual tu utilizas?
<DeltaLink> Normalmente yo sólo uso "KMPlayer" con el conjunto de back-end de "mplayer" en las opciones. "Phonon" puede ser un poco buggy y "IceApe" no parece funcionar con Kubuntu 12.04. Hay varias opciones con KDE distrobutions Linux.
<DeltaLink> Acabo de hacer una traducción inversa de lo que acabo de decir, y me di cuenta de mi traducción no es completamente exacto.
<rsaldanar> ok te escribire en Ingles
<DeltaLink> "KMPlayer", "mplayer", "VLC" son buenas opciones para los jugadores de los medios de comunicación. Cada uno tiene sus pros y sus contras, pero "KMplayer" y Mplayer no tiene que ser instalado usando "PPA" (fuentes de software).
<rsaldanar> I've wanted to do is install the VLC playe in kubuntu but I could not actually what happens is that the default sotfware Kubuntu has not let me open...
<rsaldanar> as I think a PPA?
<DeltaLink> Lo sentimos, no puedo entender lo que se dice. No puedo determinar si su hacer una pregunta o haciendo otra cosa. Usted podría intentar usar Tranlator Google o en busca de una versión en español de este canal. Soy nuevo en Linux, sólo he estado usando durante un año.
<pasjrwoctx> Help, I cant get past this and want to know why.
<pasjrwoctx> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware_1.79_i386.deb (--unpack):
<pasjrwoctx>  trying to overwrite '/lib/firmware/lbtf_usb.bin', which is also in package libertas-firmware 9.70.7.p0.0-1
<DeltaLink> Puede que tenga que instalar "xine" o "gstreamer" con el jugador para jugar algunos códecs no incluidos de forma predeterminada
<DeltaLink> Has anyone here tried the new 3.5 kernel yet?  I plan to compile it tonight, but was wondering if there are any siginificant problems with it surface yet.
<DeltaLink> (rsaldanar) Antes de que te fuiste, que acabo de decir: Es posible que necesite instalar "xine" o "gstreamer" con el jugador para jugar algunos códecs no incluidos de forma predeterminada
<DeltaLink> Hello pasjrwoctx.  I'm just new to Linux, but I'll see if I can help, just give me a few minutes.
<pasjrwoctx> DeltaKink: ok
<pasjrwoctx> DeltaLink: Ok
<DeltaLink> What were you doing when the error occured?
<pasjrwoctx> get it after apt-get update, apt-get dis-upgrade or apt-get upgrade in terminal
<DeltaLink> Did you try using: "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoremove".  There could be a broken package on your system or remains of an older package.
<DeltaLink> Then try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<pasjrwoctx> yea been through all that, none of the normal things work to fix this
<DeltaLink> Even: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<pasjrwoctx> yep, nothing works.
<DeltaLink> Did you recently add any ppa (software sources).
<DeltaLink> I know the new one for Gimp 2.8 had a bug in it that caused multiple conflicts.  It prevented zRam from being used for a few weeks for some people.
<pasjrwoctx> nope, this is something very odd.  I have bene using linux for a very long time. and ubuntu has always been the core.  This issue is very odd, can not even find it in goolge.
<pasjrwoctx> Gimp has no effect even when I removed it and its ppa, problem stays
<DeltaLink> Did you look into the cache folder with a file manager?
<DeltaLink> Ok, I think I might of figured it out...
<DeltaLink> Correct me if I'm wrong but...
<pasjrwoctx> yep can delet the cache, but no dice
<DeltaLink> Your trying to install ibertas-firmware 9.70.7.p0.0-1 which conflicts with linux-firmware_1.79_i386, so they both share the same dependency, just different versions...
<DeltaLink> So did you uninstall the libertas-firmware packages before trying to install?
<pasjrwoctx> yea, I already know that.  however I can not remove either one or it breaks my system
<pasjrwoctx> I need a way around this.
<DeltaLink> Ok, I'm going to look into it's dependencies, I'll be back in a minute.
<pasjrwoctx> ok
<DeltaLink> On my system, it says that "libertas-firmware" has no dependencies.  It is just the wireless chip firmware drivers.  What about using "-f" parameter to uninstall/reinstall.
<pasjrwoctx> no dice -f has no effect same result happens.  removeing breaks my system
<DeltaLink> What package manager are you using?
<pasjrwoctx> apt
<DeltaLink> I now it has Gnome dependencies, but using "synaptic" might be able to fix it; I've had more luck with this package manager in the past compared to Muon or apt for repairs.
<DeltaLink> *know
<DeltaLink> Can you install anything or is the package system completely broken?
<pasjrwoctx> yea tried it to.
<pasjrwoctx> O I can install any thing I want, just cant get this upgrade
<pasjrwoctx> nor can I block it from trying to upgrade
<DeltaLink> Using synaptic, there is a tab for broken packages and I used this in the past to remove them
<DeltaLink> I think the interface has changed a bit since I used it though, but the filter should  still be there somewhere
<pasjrwoctx> it does not show any broken packages or depndices
<DeltaLink> Did you modify your fstab and make the var location tmpfs
<pasjrwoctx> nope this is really stupid and im getting a bit wipped over it.
<pasjrwoctx> My system is built around , ArtistX Linux, Ubunut 12.04, Kubunut, KDE 4.8, and LM 13
<DeltaLink> Well, it's definitely not anything common, sorry I couldn't help.  Maybe later someone else with more experience will be able to give better or maybe in the forms.  All that I can suggest is to backup your files and redo the system.
<pasjrwoctx> Thanks for trying and welcome to Linux and hope you enjoy it and find it a fun free experince
<DeltaLink> So far, it's a lot better than Windows
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in importing google rss feeds to thunderbird?
<c2tarun> hi friends, anyone using kmail here?
<faglnar> nope is unstable as hell and looks shitty on dark skins
<faglnar> use thunderbird
<faglnar> if you pop3 your mail kmail or the backend can even kill your mailfolder
<c2tarun> faglnar: hmm.... thunderbird is good, I worked around with mailfolder issue. The only problem now is I am not able to send mails using kmail.
<c2tarun> rest all is fine, I imported mails from thunderbird.
<c2tarun> feature I really miss in TB is try icon support, which is in kmail
<wally13377> I chose to install the 3rd party software when I was running through the kubuntu installation and I can't play dvd's. What else do I need, I tried a sudo apt-get install libdvdcss and it spurts out an error at me in the form of "E: Package 'libdvdcss' has no installation candidate"
<em> when i try to do: sudo aptitude install ia32-libs it goes absolutely crazy trying to remove tons of stuff and leave dependencies unresolved
<em> but i need the 32 bit libs for some software.
<faglnar> 2tarun: icon support? what exactly do you talk of?
<faglnar> wally13377: you have to activate multiverse in the packet sources in the softwarecenter
<faglnar> em: 64bit install but you need 32 libs?
<faglnar> em: are they dependent?
<TheMiner> why do you need the 32bit libs?
<em> faglnar: im trying to install a secondlife viewer that is 32 bit. (my friend wants me to try second life *shrugs*)
<em> and it needs 32 bit libs.
<em> TheMiner
<faglnar> is that viewer a repository package or externally obtained?
<TheMiner> ok
<TheMiner> Do you have MultiArch installed?
<em> the viewer is externally obtained. It's just unpacked and executed though. It's not like an external .deb
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install package-name: i386
<em> its not a package
<TheMiner> that will get you running 32 bit apps
<em> but its not a package
<faglnar> you have to insert the package name
<TheMiner> yup
<em> its a tar.gz that has an executable in it
<em> what package name?
<TheMiner> Multiarch will take care of the 32bit dependencies
<faglnar> i think he is talking about the required libs
<em> what package name?
<TheMiner> the package name of the 32bit software you wish to run
<TheMiner> or try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install package-name: i386   by doing this with any package that you wish to run you force apt to install the i386 dependencies
<alexbobp> I came for the keg
<wally13377> faglnar: ta
<em> heya
<em> TheMiner: okay but im trying to tell you that the software im trying to install is not a package.
<Gawwutk> hello
<faglnar> wally13377: ta?
<alexbobp> em: oh, did you try multiarch-support
<faglnar> em: does the package run?
<wally13377> faglnar: Thanks :)
<em> lol what package?
<alexbobp> multiarch-support
<em> the package called multiarch-support?
<faglnar> em: the externally downloaded package, did you just run it
<TheMiner> ok
<TheMiner> follow me here
<em> faglnar: im probably the one who is confused, i thought a package means it is a .deb
<alexbobp> em: try installing multiarch-support and see if it works
<em> this is not a ldeb
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<em> its just a tared up bunch of files. one of this is executable.
<em> TheMiner: okay i'll get that one.
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install i386 lib32gcc1
<TheMiner> then
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install libc6-i386
<TheMiner> that should be all of the 32bit libs that multiarch needs to run your 32bit viewer
<TheMiner> and in the meantime last.fm is really not picking good songs right now
<em> TheMiner: it is not possible to install the ia32-libs-multiarch because aptitude goes craZy trying to install a thousand things, and remove a thousand more asking if its solution is acceptable
<TheMiner> ....and my bathwater is becomming cold
<TheMiner> yes
<TheMiner> let it run
<em> no im sorry i just can't do that.
<TheMiner> before you even run that though
<em> ive never seen aptitude choke like that.
<em> its not normal.
<TheMiner> you should just run apt-get upgrade
<em> but this is a fresh install of 12.04 ?
<TheMiner> well your alternative is a VM install of a 32bit os
<em> maybe i do need to update though.
<TheMiner> Hell I have update scheduled twice a day
<TheMiner> lol
<Gawwutk> yeah updates fix issues
<Gawwutk> this may be out of co text but is anyone good in tennis?
<Gawwutk> context*
<TheMiner> Serena Williams is
<Gawwutk> eh
<TheMiner> oh oh and Rafael Nadal
<em> TheMiner: since installing i never did sudo aptitude update.
<Gawwutk> i need someone to see my freinds stats
<em> maybe that's why its doing strange things and staying it wnts to remove half of my system just to install a package
<TheMiner> em! WHY NOT!@!@#?
<TheMiner> lol
<em> saying*
<TheMiner> yeah buddy,..update your system bro
<em> im technically a girl :)
<TheMiner> oh ok
<em> no worries
<TheMiner> and I am technically the father of 4 girls
<TheMiner> lol
<Gawwutk> oh xD
<em> I appreciate your help
<TheMiner> np
<TheMiner> coulda pulled the old RTFM car
<TheMiner> d
<alexbobp> em: girls can be buddies too!
<em> TheMiner: nope that didn't wor.
 * alexbobp wrestles em
<TheMiner> hmmm
<TheMiner> so you updated apt
 * em wriggles to the top
<TheMiner> then tried installing the dependencies I mentioned?
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install i386 lib32gcc1
<TheMiner> sudo apt-get install libc6-i386
<em> TheMiner: what happens is that it gives me a frightening aptitude solution that involves removing lots of stuff that just isn't normal and leaving unmet dependencies.
<faglnar> my question from before: Did you just try to run that viewer executable without installing anything inbefore?
<TheMiner> am sorry,...am out of ideas
<em> faglnar: yeah
<em> it crashes and recommends i try installing: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl
<em> but doing that results in a frighteningly complex aptitude solution that can't possibly be right.
<em> i'll patebin that .. one sec.
<em> TheMiner, faglnar see what aptitude tries to do when i install those packages -- http://pastebin.com/4cTWgGJ6
<Gawwutk> lpastw a pic maybe em?
<Gawwutk> paste^
<TheMiner> WHOA!
<em> it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop so im thinking i won't accept that solution.
<faglnar> holy f*** that looks like the dependency hell i got into on opensuse
<em> yeah crazy right? that was from trying to install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-sdl
<em> but when i try to install the other ones you suggested I get a similar response
<TheMiner> hmmm
<faglnar> wait i am trying too
<em> faglnar: even when i just try installing ia32-libs it gives me that kind of result
<Gawwutk> how odd..
<em> and this is a nearly fresh install of kubuntu 12.04
<faglnar> wait i am trying too thats mine it doesnt upgrade anything, just new stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105864/
<em> the only big thing ive installed is kubuntu-restricted-extras and some video codecs
<Phiscribe> do a full update upgrade and try again
<TheMiner> works fine for me
<faglnar> also with only ia32libs
<TheMiner> 26 upgraded, 236 new, 0 removed
<em> okay sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<faglnar> that would be also considerable there were a few kernel updates
<em> well i suppose i should do that anyway huh?
<TheMiner> really need to update your system
<TheMiner> as I keep mine updated and installing those libs is no issue
<Phiscribe> no jsut the normal sudo apt-gete update then sudo apt-get upgrade, maybe some of the crap will flush out
<em> i installed this kubuntu 12.04 last night. and i never did that. perhaps that's the reason for some of this.
<TheMiner> yeah start with that
<em> okay
<TheMiner> then try again
<faglnar> OT: wtf is iamerican? oh its a dictionary... i thought its something more crazy
<Gawwutk> hm
<em> I began a sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<em> i really should have done that already. I forgot about doing that.
<em> alexbobp: im not going to play second life tonight but i'll get it tomorrow :)
<faglnar> also OT: why is 1920x1080 considered the apex of screen resolutions now? back on crts i had stuff like 4000something
<alexbobp> em: aight, sounds reasonable.
<em> faglnar, TheMiner (alphabetical order): you guys are great. Thanks so much for your suggestions.
<TheMiner> faginar,..because of the dots!
<Gawwutk> the pixels
<Gawwutk> i think
<Gawwutk> pixel density
<Gawwutk> methinks
<faglnar> TheMiner: was that a pun on damage over time spells?  Or just stating that lcds have a fixed number of pixels?
<TheMiner> exactly
<TheMiner> thats why when we were buying CRT's we were looking at things like .22 dot pitch
<faglnar> What I mean is: even HUGE lcds like 52" have 1920x1080 pixels, the same amount as my 23" lcd
<Gawwutk> hm
<TheMiner> because that is the size of 1080
<TheMiner> anything higher would be a complete different format,..like wuxga
<faglnar> but the density there is less than half of mine then, wouldnt one see the pixels so easily it would suck?
<Gawwutk> hm
<faglnar> but if you had it 2x or 2,5x it would fit the format
<TheMiner> confusing me
<Gawwutk> hm
<Gawwutk> hm
<Gawwutk> arghh
<faglnar> i mean for tvs thats totally ok as most stations stream in something up to 1092x1080
<faglnar> but as computer display?
<Gawwutk> virtualbox crashed
<faglnar> this is lost sapce
<faglnar> waht ran in it?
<TheMiner> but on a massive lcd monitor and supported vid chipset you can run higher resolutions
<Phiscribe> i use one 1080 tv and one 720 as monitors and tv both
<Phiscribe> works farily well
<Phiscribe> butthere not huge 53 inchers just 37
<Phiscribe> 52
<faglnar> i have also a 37 as tv but its so far away from the viewpoint it doesnt matter
<faglnar> but rather pointless as pc screen from that distance
<faglnar> if i sit in a distance that the monitor completely fills my vision i can see pixels
<Phiscribe> eh im about 3 feet from mine
<Phiscribe> kde looks great on it :)
<Phiscribe> the other hangs on the wall
<Phiscribe> kde still looks great
<faglnar> the funny thing with my tv is, it has LOTS of video optimization options but the colors look really shitty when using as pc screen
<faglnar> i tried all the settings but nothing reaches my small monitor
<Phiscribe> i got a smaller tv that i sometimes use as monitor it has a "pix shape" button on remote, i have to fiddle with it to get anything from the pc to be legible
<TheMiner> refresh rate
<faglnar> btw: what are the super cow powers?
<faglnar> which apt-get has and aptitude not
<Phiscribe> moo
<faglnar> Really?
<faglnar> lol
<Phiscribe> some kind joke/easter egg thing i think
<Phiscribe> try apt-get moo
<Phiscribe> dont even need sudo
<faglnar> yes thats what i lold about
<faglnar> aaah updates again
<faglnar> 229 mb that takes hours
<Phiscribe> moo
<Gawwutk> hi
<jds_> Hey, I can't find a 64 bit version of my amd hd graphics card on amd website. Will the 32 bit work on my machine?
<Gawwutk> anyone experienced in tennys
<Gawwutk> tennus
<Gawwutk> tennis^
<Phiscribe> have you looked to see if the restriced extra's list a driver for you card, better to go that route
<Phiscribe> for your amd card that is
<jds_> I have installed the one from "Additional Drivers". But my fonts look worse after installing. So I was hoping it would get fixed if I download the drivers from amd website it install it myself.
<jds_> Amd website says the revision number of the driver(32 bit) is 12.6. When I run apt-show-version fglrx its showing the driver version, which is 8.960. So I don't know if it's the same or not.
<Gawwutk> iyyts finr
<Gawwutk> its fine
<Gawwutk> the os seems to say its fine
<Gawwutk> otherwise there would be a new update
<Gawwutk> eh
<Phiscribe> font rendering i have found to always been lacking in unices
<Phiscribe> maybe fiddle with the font settings, check the aliasing and dpi and what not
<Phiscribe> the hinting
<jds_> I figured that if I make the fonts smaller by 1 point they're back to how to used to look like before I installed the drivers. This is weird.
<Phiscribe> happy wierd or sad weird?
<jds_> Happy :). And also changed the hinting to full. But I don't know it that makes any difference.
<jds_> I'll try other fonts and sizes.
<em> is there any shame, psychologically or street-rep-wise, in installing gtk libs on your kubuntu machine?  Is there any harm to the system or decrease in performance?
<Phiscribe> em well maybe
<em> Phiscribe: how so?
<em> Phiscribe: its hard to know install any gtk libs. I think many apps depend on them. I think even firefox does.
<em> s/know/not/
<em> hi markus
<Phiscribe> kde has some ability do sort of a widget translation, that supposed to let them run in the kde environment, (under apperance someplace) but it misses some, gives you huge fonts potientialy, gtk libraries can eat up more ram though im not sure if it is when the system loads or just when you load a gtk app, also you might get weird behaviour say you plug in a external drive and system gets
<Phiscribe> confused on who is to mount it "gnome-mount" plus i think your gonna see secruity updates left and right, but some run both
<Phiscribe> kinda a religious thing
<Phiscribe> oxygen-gtk i think is supposed to plug the gap supposed to take over when a gtk app is ran, giving it the kde look, so im not sure but i think it can stand in place of gtk, (say for firefox)
<Phiscribe> should be installed i think
<Phiscribe> look under gtk appearnce in the system settings
<jds_> Doing apt-get remove wine doesn't uninstall wine. Is there another to way to do this?
<Phiscribe> food for thought http://www.hitxp.com/ask-guru/2011/09/22/how-to-uninstall-wine-completely-in-ubuntu/
<lordievader> Good morning
<Phiscribe> oh it is morning already, im so upside down
<lordievader> Phiscribe: Well it is morning here...
<Phiscribe> its like 3:24 am here, i agreed to scan photos, (for my mom) there are hundreds, i musta been out of my mind
<jds_> Phiscribe: Thanks. That removed the entry in my main menu
<Phiscribe> been at it days, driven to finish
<eXpander> ░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░
<eXpander> ░░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄░░░░
<eXpander> ░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█░░░
<eXpander> ░░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░░█░░
<eXpander> ░▄▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░░█░
<FloodBotK1> eXpander: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jds_> Is that a half troll face?
<Phiscribe> i dont see a bridge
<em> jds_: the world will never know.
<jds_> http://www.google.com/search?q=half+troll+face&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs <-- half troll face
<Phiscribe> hmm
<jds_> expander's is looking the other way
<Pawel_128> I've got problems running 3.4 and 3.5 kernels in Kubuntu 12.04
<Pawel_128> it seems radeon and networking card modules aren't loaded
<Pawel_128> vesa is used instead radeon and network connection doesn't work at all
<L3top> Those kernels arent supported... it is not a huge surprise such things crop up.
<Pawel_128> newer kernels always worked without problems and I installed them from ppa
<Pawel_128> but maybe those kernels need newer user space?
<L3top> Not supported in this channel to be sure... and PPA does not lend significance to the unsupported kernel.
<L3top> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Pawel_128> I know, but I wonder if I upgrade to 12.10 3.5 kernel will work without problems on my box
<mah454> Can install plasma active on Gallaxy Tab P1000 ?
<faichele_> A question regarding memory allocation: On my Kubuntu 12.04 installation (8 GB RAM in total), I'm seeing serious memory consumption issues when launching a gdb debugging session (the program I debug has quite huge memory requirements itself).
<faichele_> The system starts swapping like crazy, until the OOM killer kicks in and indiscrimenately kills processes to free up memory.
<faichele_> I've checked for possible "memory hogs", and voilà, console-kit-daemon shows up with 4GB of virtual memory.
<faichele_> Usually that wouldn't be a problem by itself, but in combination with the debugged program mentioned first, it leaves my system in an unusable state.
<faichele_> Removing the consolekit package also isn't a viable option, since that impairs KDE's session management.
<faichele_> Does anyone have advice for me how the memory requirements of console-kit-daemon could be reduced a bit?
<susundberg> no idea, but googling showed: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=473547
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 473547 in ConsoleKit "console-kit-daemon huge memory allocation" [Medium,New]
<susundberg> Oh and maybe: http://serverfault.com/questions/160612/console-kit-daemon-can-it-be-stopped
<faichele_> ubottu, susundberg: I came across these, but without a real solution (apart from switching to a desktop environment that doesn't require consolekit).
<ubottu> faichele_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<logolas> hello all my super key does not working on kubuntu   ,, the month ago one person get me a link for hack that can you get me the link?
<logolas> can anybody help?
<logolas> ! help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<logolas> hello all my super key does not working on kubuntu   ,, the month ago one person get me a link for hack that can you get me the link?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> !superkey
<Peace-> !specialkey
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> !xev
<logolas> !superkey
<logolas> how to change alt+F1 to superkey?
<Peace-> logolas: like everything on kde
<Peace-> logolas: systemsettings => top box on your right
<Peace-> type shortcuts
<logolas> tnx man :D
<logolas> Peace, then
<dcorbin_work> A recent over-install of kubuntu has "broken" tab completion in one way for me.  I "ls $FOO_H<tab>" and get "ls $FOO_HOME ". I backup a space and type "/<tab>" and it puts a fraking backslash in front of my $.  The backlash is new behavior.  Can I turn it off? It make the tab-completion way less useful.
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: bash_completion
<logolas> Peace-, then ??
<logolas> Peacce-  ,  I saw that before this time but i can not see that nolw
<logolas> <Peace->, plese thelp
<Peace-> logolas: what does it when you press atl f1?
<logolas> Peace-, it open the kde menu (main menu like windows ) I want to change this to super key
<Peace-> logolas: btw super key is not a normal key
<Peace-> logolas: ah...
<logolas> how to change alt-F1 to superkey??
<Peace-> logolas: read this but it could give you some problem if you reboot
<Peace-> logolas: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/kde-laucher-set-superkey-lke-shortcut/
<Peace-> logolas: that is my blog and that solution works for your current session
<Peace-> unlucly if you reboot it could be losted
<logolas> Peace- , when you press superkey what are you see?? is this problem for anybody?
<Peace-> logolas: the solution works for everyone
<Peace-> but on reboot doesn't work here on my computer
<Peace-> i dunno on yours
<logolas> thanks :)
<dcorbin_work> Peace-: it's not exactly a small file.  Any pointers?
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: ALT +F completion
<logolas> Peace-, Is there another of this ?? I can not access to wordpress on iran it is filter :(
<Peace-> logolas: wtf iran
<logolas> ?
<Peace-> stupid rules on your country omg
<logolas> :D
<dcorbin_work> Peace-: I do not understand
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  bash-completion
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: ah now i understood better your problem
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: ok for your problem i have no solution i guess
<Peace-> if you type $HOME + tab => /$HOME is what you get right ?
<dcorbin_work> Peace-: not quite.  Not until I try to append more pathing after $HOME.
<logolas> Peace-, can you say to me step by step how i can to do ?
<Peace-> logolas: before you have to fight your government
<Peace-> hahaha
<logolas> hey man can you help me or no :x
<logolas> ?
<Peace-> google set superkey like menu laucher on kde?
<logolas> no thanks I do not wqant your help with this way :(
<logolas> damn you
<dcorbin_work> FYI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41891/bash-auto-complete-for-environment-variables
<Peace-> hahaha
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: nice
<Peace-> a bug
<dcorbin_work> and a very annoying one. I don't know how something so obvious creeps in.  Surely there is automated testing.
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: let me check on 12.10
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: ok on 12,.10 cd $HOME/D + tab doesn't work
<Peace-> i mean it doesn't expand the folder
<Peace-> :S
<dcorbin_work> What is the state of 12.10?
<Peace-> alpha i guess
<Peace-> i use always alphas
<Peace-> btw fyi if you do cd ~/d +tabs
<Peace-> expand the folder
<Peace-> expandsù
<dcorbin_work> sure, if it's about HOME, but not if it's JBOSS_HOME or JAVA_HOME, etc.
<Peace-> yea
<dcorbin_work> (which is what I'm generally doing).
<dcorbin_work> Any idea which kubuntu version last had bash 4.1?
<dcorbin_work> I'm not too sure I really like what 4.1 does either, but it might be better.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<mime> hello ppl! i am using kde, but my gtk app remain grey after cheking ''turn gtk app to qt app colors...'', any idea? i just whant to take that cuadriculate grey
<mime> thanx
<mime> hello ppl! i am using kde, but my gtk app remain grey after cheking ''turn gtk app to qt app colors...'', any idea? i just whant to take that cuadriculate grey
<BluesKaj> !repeat | mime
<ubottu> mime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<mime> okkkk
<mime> having doubts about non-occuped nick
<BluesKaj> mime, how are you setting the colours exactly ?
<mime> well, i had go to systemsettings, appearance, and qt work well, but not gtk
<mime> i am using crystal
<mime> but i only want get rid off that grey, its not cute
<mime> its a possible solution to put the theme in the home directory as i read in some places? i tried that other times, and had no result
<BluesKaj> mime, I suggest you try other themes , you might find something else that you like.
<mime> if i select a gtk engine, remains grey! it is very strange... so u recommend keep trying the /home/myname/.gtk???theme    solution?
<BluesKaj> why are you trying gtk . it's optimized for gnome , try the kde
<mime> i try kde, but amule, firefox wicd... u know what i mean?
<mime> remain greeeey
<mime> :OO
<mime> once i installed the gnome theme manager, but mixed up all my conf
<mime> i have that problem since jaunty
<grmpf> hmm.. I just ran a 'apt-get upgrade' which installed a lot new kde packages. Now after logging in I'm staring at a black screen with a white mouse cursor and can't do anything. Is somebody else seeing this?
<mime> hey grmpf, in os selection, try some option in there, someone like repair packs, or updta... maybe help
<BluesKaj> like "marble " is blue , choose themes that have colours you like , same goes for all the other themes that you choose in aplication appearance themes
<mime> well Blueskaj, i supose that finished here; for now, i am going to devorate some seitan, cya all and THANK U!! LUV
<BluesKaj> mime,^
<mime> WHHAAAT!?!?
<mime> whaaat=?
<grmpf> mime, os selection? I just did apt-get upgrade on a Kubuntu 12.04..
<BluesKaj> read above
<mime> in grub
<mime> ok 1 sec
<BluesKaj> grmpf, try alt +ctl+f1 or f2 , to get to a tty , you'll need to login then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , that will upgrade the packages in kde
<mime> ok, some themes are totally compatible, but others only cover an engine?
<grmpf> BluesKaj, dist-upgrade? I thought a normal upgrade should do and not kill my setup
<BluesKaj> grmpf, maybe you haven't installed the default drivers completely , it happened to me
<mime> and to meee :P
<grmpf> dunno, apt did not report any errors. This is not a fresh install, running for quite some time
<BluesKaj> it's not your fault , it happens with some hardware
<mime> well, i supose my solution is solved, thank u for ur time Blue! cya in a timeç
<BluesKaj> mime, good :)
<mime> cya and luk, grmpf
<mime> :)
<grmpf> thanks :/
<mime> =
<grmpf> BluesKaj, dist-upgrade: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, ...
<jussi> does anyone know if I can add an archive button to Kmail? (like gmail and thunderbird have)
<BluesKaj> grmpf, the only thing I can think of is the recovery kernel , then the repair broken packages dialog ..I had some partial installs that were held back that didn't show with apt but finished installing at the dpkg level
<grmpf> unlikely it is a problem with the kernel. KDE starts, but only partially. I see kdeinit running, knotify, klauncher, .... what is missing is plasma
<jussi> grmpf: tried with a new user/new plasmarc ?
<grmpf> note to myself, never do an upgrade if you have a flight in a few hours..
<grmpf> will try jussi
<jussi> grmpf: I suspect its just a config item that isnt compatible with the new version
<grmpf> most likely, yes. Just did not figure out yet which one
<grmpf> jussi, same behaviour with a fresh user account. Looks like something broke somewhere deeper
<RagnaRok__> can anyone help me set up ddclient for dyndns
<jussi> grmpf: hrm, which source is it? ie. a ppa or one of the main servers?
<grmpf> main servers
<Peace-> jussi: my headphones are hot! :D
<jussi> Peace-: ice is in the freezer ;)
<Peace-> jussi: mmm unluckly i have to use on kubuntu :P
<jussi> Peace-: and stop listening to that devils music :P
<Peace-> jussi: btw no kidding :D if i plug in them on my new usb audio card they became hot
<Peace-> the temperature is too much high
<Peace-> it's quite funny problem btw
<BluesKaj> Peace-, is the only guy in Italy it seems that doesn't enter and do a !list command :)
<Peace-> :(
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<naujokellis> sveiki, yra lietuviu ?
<Riddell> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<grmpf> jussi, fixed. Installed package kubuntu-desktop, not everything works fine again
<east___> hey guys how i can add a group of files on my desktop ? I removed that default on desktop :D
<lordievader> east___: What do you mean exactly? A folder on the desktop? Or something else?
<east___> a group of folders
<lordievader> east___: What kind of group? Could you describe your problem a bit more?
<east___> like left-top of this pic http://linuxreview.ir/wp-content/uploads/snapshot161.jpeg
<lordievader> east___: That looks like a widget, to add it do the following:
<lordievader> east___: Right click the desktop -> Add widget -> Search for folder -> Drag to the desktop
<east___> I want a thing that is default in kde and when you install kde it has that :D
<lordievader> east___: That is the default widget.
<east___> no I want a thing like this but i want a empty
<lordievader> east___: A empty? What do you mean?
<east___> I want to add my files to one thing like that folder widget hoof:X
<Guest93809> I am having trouble with my video on Kubuntu it's playing too fast..
<Guest93809> any ideas as to why videos play too fast?
<MySystem> hello have a question on VIA VT1708 onboard hd audio device iam serching for the settings such as bass managment speaker freq spec and so
<MySystem> kubuntu12.04
<MySystem> and a second my amorak vlc and so dont use all speaker(7.1) side and sub are complete deaed from these streams only phonon speaker test all boxes work
<MySystem> drivers are all from default install only amd video not
<BluesKaj> MySystem, is this an analog speaker setup connected directly to your VIA soundcard
<MySystem> yes
<MySystem> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> MySystem, do you have pulseaudio and or pavucontrol installed as well? ..Hi MySystem
<MySystem> pulse
<MySystem> only
<BluesKaj> MySystem, install pavucontrol , it gives more control and options , it acts as aGUI for pulseaudio as well
<MySystem> ok i will do , can i ask which rol pulse does dont know the software realtions and rols
<BluesKaj> MySystem, also , make sure you have all surround setup ctrls turned on (Unmuted) and up in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio acts as a control process layer that rides on top of alsa-base
<MySystem> with the mixer channels and controls i dont know what all these is
<BluesKaj> MySystem,  paste your alsamixer with a screenshot to , imagebin.org
<dougl> Hey fellas = how are you doing?
<MySystem> ok will do but bevor i choose pavucontrol or then
<BluesKaj> yes install pavucontrol first
<MySystem> it is installed now but dont now how to choose
<MySystem> ok found a programm
<BluesKaj> it's in mulltimedia in apps in the kmenu
<MySystem> yes found it
<BluesKaj> MySystem, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD etc, are all unmuted, by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to 90% or so. Use the arrow keys to migrate and turn the ctrls up or down
<nowardev2> BluesKaj: muy audio card is hot :D there is some hardware problem even in windows
<nowardev2> -.-
<BluesKaj> Peace-, is it a pci card ?
<Peace-> usb
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://www.amazon.com/Daffodil-US01-bus-powered-simulation-environment/dp/B002FI7GWK/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it works out of the box but :D my ears are cocking
<MySystem> ok nice konsole mixer
<BluesKaj> Peace-, sorry no idea, no experience with usb sound adapters, are you using gstreamer backend ?
<MySystem> i turned for test master and pcm mute and now sound totaly gone then i wnet to kmix and there was mute too now sound back
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it's an hardware problem i guess
<MySystem> and this is also the thing with the controls master pcm seems to be not all , thought master is master and pcm is digital
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess there is a led that is alimented and it aliments even the jack of headphones
<MySystem> http://imagebin.org/221858
<MySystem> http://imagebin.org/221859
<BluesKaj> yes pcm is digital but it's also used within your sound circuits , and you can feed it thru spdif output to an amplifier which has digital inputs
<MySystem> ok so the dac which is needed for my 7.1 analog is also adjusted through this
<MySystem> ?
<MySystem> but why is sound muted when i switch mastern and pcm mute and back
<MySystem> and sadly in the new pulseaudio mixer which comes with pavucontrol dont have any more options
<MySystem> but its realy nice
<BluesKaj> MySystem, check kmix in the panel , make sure it's not muted (the little speaker icon)
<MySystem> yes this is the only point i found to bring my sound beack after pcm andor master was muted in other software
<luna> can anyone tell me
<luna> if there's an easy way to fix apt
<luna> as it keeps telling me I have held broken packages
<luna> synaptic works, and so does aptitude
<luna> but apt-get and muon don't work
<luna> I've run apt-get check -f
<luna> as root
<luna> nothing
<joker_> @luna: in case of broken packages you have to clean cache..I have never done it but I think you need to search it
<robertzaccour>  I recently clicked cancel when the KDE Wallet prompt displayed to save the internet settings and now every time I boot up I have to go into the network settings to connect to the internet even though the connect automatically box is checked. Any suggestions?
<luna> open KDE wallet and see if you can reconfigure it through that
<fernema> hi. how can make my device manager to recognize mi iphone as it is and not as a camera?
<luna> is there an option on the phone to use it as USB storage?
<luna> that's what I have to do with my phone before my setup will see it
<fernema> no...it just gives me the option as camera...
<fernema> but if i plug an itouch it appears as a media player..
<robertzaccour> luna, I don't know what I'm doing with KDE Wallet. Is there a way to reset it and have it prompt me for everything again?
<robertzaccour> I think it may be faster to just do a reinstall of the OS
<luna> it might be
<luna> if you've just installed your OS
<luna> but hang on
<luna> kicker -> system
<luna> -> kdewalletmanager
<luna> you should be able to modify settings through that
<luna> er, kickoff, not kicker
<robertzaccour> luna, I know how to get to it, I just don't know how to use it or change anything
<luna> settings -> configure wallet
<luna> it should be fairly self explanatory from there on
<jds_> How do I make vim change tab spaces to 4 when I open a java file. My tabstop is currently set to 8 for everything else but I want 4 for java only.
<robertzaccour> not figuring it out
<robertzaccour> maybe I can uninstall and reinstall
<hendrick> bonjour a tous !
<east___> is there a thing like HUD for kde?
<hendrick> quelqun parle francais ici?
<genii-around> !fr | hendrick
<ubottu> hendrick: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> Good evening
<vishal> is
<tomglory24> hello
<dhuv> Hello all I went to this page http://www.kubuntu.org/ktp-0.4 and want to try out Telepathy 0.4 but the Community page link requires a user/pass. I am just trying to get instructions on how to install it so I am not opening up bugs
<dhuv> do I just apt-get install telepathy-core or do I have to remove kopete?
<Daskreech> lordievader: Evening
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you?
<Daskreech> dhuv: Kopete and telepathy don't conflict
<apache__> bonsoir sa parle francais dans ce canal!
<Daskreech> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<smooph> hey guys
<smooph> i am having a little trouble ... i have a media pc connected to my 47" tv but with a resolution of 1080p everything simply is too small to enjoy it ... is there a way to tell kde to make everything bigger?
<Daskreech> Dual monitor?
<smooph> nope
<smooph> it's a dedicated media center type pc ... i have xbmc installed for watching tv but I would like to use its also to browse the web but icons and text are simply too small
<smooph> I dont want to change the resolution because its 1080p and i want that for my media ...
<Daskreech> Hmm I think that you can do a kwin script for that
<Daskreech> There is also a plasma-mediacenter
<Daskreech> I'd suggest asking in #Plasma But that's probably not an immediate solution. #kwin would have some knowledge of display changes that they are doing in the mediacenter project which hopefully they are implementing as scripts
<Daskreech> So try those channel
<aetoxx> Can someone explain the conditions required for a Windows 7 32 bits guest to start from virt-manager?
<aetoxx> I have an image, and I pressed the play button.
<starwatcher> hi all, just update kubuntu and lost my desktop, will not load after login and stays on login screendrop, anyone else have this problem?
<starwatcher> Hello anyone out there? lol
<skreech__> aetoxx: Hi what are you running?
<Daskreech> starwatcher: as in you login then it kicks you back to the login scren?
<Daskreech> screen
<starwatcher> 12.04 with the lasest kernel update
<aetoxx> Daskreech, what do you mean?
<Daskreech> aetoxx: you are running a windows 7 image?
<aetoxx> Daskreech, yes
<starwatcher> no it seems to hang between login screen and loading the configs for the desktop
<Daskreech> starwatcher: so you get the splash screen?
<aetoxx> Daskreech, I only get a black screen when started from virt-manager.
<aetoxx> Daskreech, when started from command line, it works.
<starwatcher> yes and also the splash sreen for the nvida driver too
<Daskreech> aetoxx: ah What packages did you install?
<aetoxx> Daskreech, don't remember, but virt-manager runs.
<starwatcher> it did complain about a plasma app not being compatable and gave me an option to not load it, then no desktop after that
<Daskreech> I'm back
<starwatcher> wb
<lu__> ciao a tutti
<genii-around> !it | lu__
<ubottu> lu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Roey> hey.
<Roey> How do I get 'ls' to show the full file path of the files it lists?
<Embalmed> ls -al
<Embalmed> er
<Roey> not quite :)
<Embalmed> i don't think you can actually
<Roey> I'm afraid I think you're right...
<Roey> that sucks..
<Roey> ah well.
<Embalmed> what are you actually trying to do
<Embalmed> find will probably do it
<Embalmed> something like... find /my/directory/*
<OerHeks> Roey, i think this works > ls -lrt -d -1 $PWD/*
<Phiscribe> maybe locate
<Roey> OerHeks:  hmm...
<Phiscribe> ah nm you want directory contents i was thinking search
<Roey> sigh, I suppose find...
<Embalmed> find $PWD/*  works too
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> so it does
<Roey> thanks!!
<OerHeks> have fun
#kubuntu 2012-07-24
<Reindeernix> When will kde 4.9 RC2 be added to kubuntu-beta repo?
<M3CH3NGR> I think I'm in...
<M3CH3NGR> Hello?
<Reindeernix> Hello I am reindeernix-bot nice to meet you
<Reindeernix> lol kidding, hey :)
<M3CH3NGR> :p you had me going there for a min
<koko-man> hi
<M3CH3NGR> I'm very green(n00b-ish) when it comes to the IRC thing
<koko-man> hi
<koko-man> an other hi
<koko-man> so
<M3CH3NGR> but long story short, I'm a recent convert from Win and the switch went well, but after I installed VMware on my kubuntu 12.04 PC, I couldn't [re]mount my cdrom
<koko-man> by
<M3CH3NGR> I think vmware had control of it when it shut down and now neither vmware or kubuntu can mount it
<M3CH3NGR> (btw sorry, I completely didn't think about the all caps thing when I made the alias. won't do that again)
<Reindeernix> Well you dn't have to change it but if you want you can do it by saying /nick yournickname
<m3ch3ngr> nifty, thks. I've tried a few mount commands and even looked in the fstab file, but once I'm in the fstab file I don't know what I'm looking at, can you assist me?
<em> is there some reason that I should *not* install ia32-libs on my 64 bit machine?  Anyone know about this 'multiarch' thing?
<em> hello?
<em> i was just testing Reindeernix bot
<Reindeernix> I'm a living person >.<
<em> okay i see
<Reindeernix> If you people are being sarcastic  them you are good at it
<Reindeernix> then*
<em> i am good at being sarcastic but I am glad you are living.
<Adarc> guys, i have a serious problem. i plugged in my logitech g35 headset (usb), and set in the phonon kde settings g35 as nr.1 everywhere. now sound plays through my headset instead of laptop speakers, even microphone is fine. BUT firefox still uses laptop speakers (flash video and html5 video)
<Adarc> anybody knows where i can look at to find the problem?
<k4ever_> hi all.  is there a way to start kde without phonon?  phonon is crashing my system..
<linuxdude> hello
<naryfa> Hi, does anybody know how to add IRC to Kopete?
<naryfa> I searched Google and I only found some plugin that doesn't exist anymore
<naryfa> that's a bummer :)
<c_smith> does Kubuntu 12.04 use Pulse?
<naryfa> I don't think anybody is around
<naryfa> but I think it uses phonon
<Phiscribe> naryfa i think they have pulled irc from kopete around kde 4.1, dunno why
<c_smith> no, I mean for drivers. does it use ALSA + Pulse or just ALSA?
<Unit193> pulse is installed by default.
<naryfa> Phiscribe: booooo, and there is no other way you would know of?
<c_smith> I'm not talking phonon, that runs on top of it.
<c_smith> Unit193, is it activated?
<Phiscribe> well, in my kubuntu, half the pulse stuff doesnt work, like mixers, i have to use alsamixer to get sound to unmute
<naryfa> I had that issue on my custom built desktop
<c_smith> Phiscribe, I have issues with Pulse in ffmpeg.
<c_smith> in ffmpeg I would be testing some commands to record my desktop, if I use pulse on top of ALSA, I'd hear nothing, if I just used ALSA, I'd have sound, and that is the repo versions. thinking about installing them for ease as the git versions are being a headache.
<Phiscribe> dont know of a way to get the irc prot back into kopete
<naryfa> Does anybody here use Quassel?
<naryfa> I'd like to know if it's possible to hide join/part messages
<Phiscribe> eh im booted into windows atm, or id look
<Phiscribe> but i think its under buffer or something
<Phiscribe> and Hide events
<naryfa> hmmm
<naryfa> I can't find it, what's message redirection?
<naryfa> Nope, can't find this
<Phiscribe> like a notice that goes to one window cant be sent to another like server notices or something, give me a min ill go in other run with kde running
<naryfa> ok
<phi_scribe> hey who was asking about quassel hide joins, right click in the chat area  and get a hide events menu
<naryfa> me
<naryfa> awesome, thank you
<phi_scribe> find it?
<naryfa> yes
<phi_scribe> cool
<naryfa> I appreciate it
<naryfa> hooray
<naryfa> :)
<naryfa> now the chat is clean
<naryfa> I just started using KDE today
<phi_scribe> its my favorite sexier than the rest
<naryfa> I'm suffering desktop-environment-battle-fatigue after  Gnome, LXDE, and XFCE
<Phiscribe> been in that battle, now im at peace, kde for good machines desktop, lxde for the older ones, icewm for the ancient ones
<naryfa> my laptop is 6 years old, it is still capable of running kubuntu fairly smooth
<naryfa> only 2gigs of RAM
<naryfa> well, 6 years ago it wasn't "only" lol
<Phiscribe> eh i said good and didnt mention age lol, i got a PII i still run
<Phiscribe> no quad core, two dual cores and two single cores, (well three with the pii)
<naryfa> what's its speed?
<naryfa> and what can you do on it?
<Phiscribe> the pii? 467mhz or something, stream audio, internet radio, light browsing, (no flash) picture display, that kinda thing
<Phiscribe> use it for testing sometimes
<naryfa> Quite nice
<TheMiner> If using a P2 I would suggest running Puppy instead
<Phiscribe> oh its not got a buntu on it i has anitx
<naryfa> antix?
<Phiscribe> its a distro
<naryfa> the one from mepis?
<Phiscribe> oh yeah mpeis based lol forgot
<Phiscribe> 3 kubuntus 2 lubuntus 1 antix (forgot about the one upstaris)
<Phiscribe> i got a ex wife and three kids that show up an all wanna facebook someplace
<TheMiner> 1 Kubuntu, 1 Slack, 2 FreeBSD
<naryfa> is there anything you can't do on FreeBSD?
<TheMiner> Nope
<naryfa> How about driver support?
<TheMiner> FreeBSD is rock solid stable and the portage tree is excellent
<TheMiner> Pretty good
<TheMiner> had a few minor hiccups with an atheros wireless adapter sometime back
<Phiscribe> ive never tried bsd, have meant too, but man i dont need another thing to tinker with
<TheMiner> nothing a little rewrite on my end didnt fix
<TheMiner> It is hard to put BSD down once you have started running it
<Phiscribe> i wont be enticed! i got too much on my plate now lol
<naryfa> Yeah, I find myself in the same den. Too much tinkering, and I can't use the system for anything productive.
<naryfa> Do you experience many crashes in Kubuntu?
<Phiscribe> you a coal miner TheMiner?
<naryfa> Executable: amarok PID: 2052 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<TheMiner> Potash
<TheMiner> Well I work at a potash mine
<Phiscribe> ah, salty type, i live here in the coal fields
<TheMiner> My day is spent programming PLC's and automating more and more of the mine
<TheMiner> Am part of a mine rescue team and have been in a few coal mines
<Phiscribe> sounds great
<TheMiner> It's not a bad job
<TheMiner> Am currently implementing an RFID tracking system for all underground personell
<TheMiner> In the even of an emergency the system will be able to show the last known whereabouts of the miners
<Phiscribe> thats  good idea
<TheMiner> much easier to find them and get them out
<Phiscribe> a
<naryfa> and track their every move
<TheMiner> that is exactly what they say
<TheMiner> lol
<TheMiner> and I am quite sure that the mine bosses will be doing exactly that
<TheMiner> I can easily see how it can be used as a productivity tool
<Phiscribe> about a year a go i live a county over and one of the nearby mines had an explosion, 38 died
<TheMiner> We have already placed ip cameras in various places around the mine
<TheMiner> Upper Big Branch coal mine
<Phiscribe> yeah
<TheMiner> 2008
<Phiscribe> no 2010 i think
<TheMiner> Very rough
<TheMiner> yeah you are right
<naryfa> Ok, sorry to interrupt, another quirk that's bugging me. The panel transparency level, is it possible to make it solid?
<Phiscribe> which panel?
<naryfa> the bottom one.... "taskbar"
<phi_scribe> well, not sure thats part of the theme i think, might be theme specific im looking
<phi_scribe> i think you might have to change the theme altogether or disable it globably
<naryfa> yeah with all the animations, right?
<phi_scribe> its the workspace theme in system settings
<naryfa> ok,
<naryfa> thanks
<phi_scribe> sorry not up to speed on that one, i leave it trans
<naryfa> and you can read it clearly?
<Phiscribe> mostly, its a dark theme
<naryfa> Ok, I messed something up, animations are taking 100% cpu, I have to restart. BRB
<naryfa> Do you get application crashes often?
<Phiscribe> well
<Phiscribe> on the system i clean installed 12.04 not much but the one i upgraded from 11.10 yeah some
<Phiscribe> bugs, mostly that im awaare of now and avoid, waiting on fix
<Phiscribe> like the preview option in dolphis is buggy
<Phiscribe> dolphin
<naryfa> something got messed up really badly just now, my every window move or animation generates 100% cpu
<Phiscribe> what did you turn on? lol
<Phiscribe> turn it off!
<Phiscribe> which process is it
<naryfa> let me see
<phi_scribe> use system monitor
<phi_scribe> sort by cpu
<naryfa> kwin
<naryfa> OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past.
<naryfa> This was most likely due to a driver bug.
<Phiscribe> i think my mouse died in the other room
<Phiscribe> did you change any desktop effects
<naryfa> yeah
<naryfa> and it messed everything up
<naryfa> it seems to be ok now I think
<naryfa> I reenabled openGL
<naryfa> I'll watch it
<naryfa> I'm really tired of bugs
<naryfa> REALLy
<naryfa> Y
<phi_scribe> yeah sorry you got a bad experience, im mostly over the bug  hurdle in 12.04
<naryfa> You talk like you went through some crazy stuff too
<Phiscribe> oh yeah 12.04 had nastiness when it came out at first, external drives spining all the time, processes eating cpu, the /var/run locations changed and some apps didnt know it
<naryfa> oh man
<naryfa> Ok, this is nicer, I changed the theme to air for netbooks
<naryfa> are you still around?
<naryfa> Ok, I'm out, time to get some sleep
<naryfa> Thanks for your help today.
<naryfa> Have a good night.
<em> Is there any thing wrong with using firefox in kubuntu rather than rekonq?
<em> I dont mean from a technical perspective I mean from a purist point of view.
<em> it would be nice if there were a strictly kde version of firefox
<mah454> How can customize default KDE for all users ?
<Phiscribe> kde can give gtk app the kde look and feel
<skreech__> em: No use whatever works
<skreech__> mah454: /etc/skel
<mah454> skreech__: what file must copy on this folder ?
<Daskreech> mah454: The file that you want ?
<mah454> Daskreech: I need change default KDE settings for all users
<mah454> How can do this ?
<Daskreech> mah454: I don't understand the question
<mah454> Daskreech: what part ?
<Daskreech> the folder /etc/skel gets copied to any new user you create
<mah454> Daskreech: view ...
<Daskreech> So if you want certain settings just set them up then copy them to /etc/skel
<Daskreech> when a new user gets made they get all the settings from that directory
<Daskreech> So to answer your question. The file that you want
<mah454> Daskreech: ok , what files must be in /etc/skel ?
<Daskreech> mah454: no files need to be in there
<mah454> Daskreech: view ...
<Daskreech> when you create a new user the files they get in ~ are from /etc/skel
<mah454> Daskreech: I need change default KDE settings , (for remastering Kubuntu (New distro))
<mah454> ok ?
<Daskreech> Since they are config files they are all hidden fiels mostly
<Daskreech> files
<Daskreech> But just change the config files from a user you have already and copy them (without user info) into /etc/skel
<mah454> this : .local , .kde , .config , .... ?
<Daskreech> Right
<mah454> ok
<Daskreech> which ever ones you want
<Daskreech> so if you only really care about the plasma settings you can copy the .kde/share/apps and .kde/share/config files for plasma
<Daskreech> They will get copied over and then when KDE starts the first time it will take those settings for plasma and make default settings for everything else
<Daskreech> same for any other application
<mah454> Daskreech: I copy this folders in /etc/skel , but not copy to new user $HOME !
<Daskreech> mah454: They should
<mah454> sorry for bad english !
<mah454> okey , I go to test ....
<Daskreech> mah454: Ah right. Yes putting them in /etc/skel will copy  them to a new user $HOME
<lordievader> Good morning
<kaddi> hi guys
<kaddi> i accidentally klicked ignore on the kdewallet prompt when I was firing up kopete and now kopete won't let me connect my IM profiles. How can I manually start kdewallet so that it will let kopete access the stored password information?
<kaddi> i can't reboot atm (important task running for the next 3-4h) and have already tried restarting kopete
<lordievader> Hey kaddi, try the "KDE wallet" program or the "Kwalletmanger"
<kaddi> hmm, mebbe the problem is bigger then >.< there's a kdewallet in there, but it seems empty
<kaddi> it also hasn't prompted me for my password
<lordievader> kaddi: Check out the "Access control" within the KDE wallet program, I guess/hope you can change something there.
<kaddi> kopete is set to "always allow"
<lordievader> kaddi: In the kwalletmanager do you have an entry for Kopete?
<kaddi> well, i have under access control, but not in the wallet itself. the wallet itself seems completely empty
<lordievader> kaddi: That is strange is the wallet enabled?
<kaddi> how do I check that?
<kaddi> i guess it's not enabled and that's the whole problem (or I hope it is)
<lordievader> kaddi: You can see if it is enabled in the tab next to Access Control, its called Wallet Preferences
<kaddi> well i have a check nedt to enable kde wallet
<lordievader> kaddi: So it is enabled? What is set as the default wallet?
<kaddi> kdewallet
<lordievader> kaddi: Hmm it should work then, you could try to create a new wallet.
<nafg_> Is there a gnucash built with SQLite support?
<quan_> what`s this?
<kaddi> a support channel
<kaddi> lordievader: i got it to work by right-clicking the wallet and opening it and then restarting everything a number of times >.>
<lordievader> kaddi: Ok, good to hear that it works now :)
<blackdiamond> hi gud aft to all,
<blackdiamond> can some one tell how can i edit search & launch activity on kde
<blackdiamond> hello, can anybody answer me plz
<arianna> hi, i've a problem with wine, i can't install it...
<lordievader> arianna: Hey, how are you? How did you try to install wine?
<arianna> when i select wine package aptitude propose just 1 solution which deselect wine..
<arianna> my current arch is amd64
<arianna> lordievader: fine thanks ^^
<lordievader> arianna: Try using apt-get, aptitude is kind of outdated. "sudo apt-get install wine"
<arianna> lordievader: you're right o.0
<arianna> why is aptitude outdated?
<lordievader> arianna: Not sure, but that is what I hear from other people, never used it myself actually.
<arianna> lordievader: thank you for your help, have a nice day ^^
<lordievader> arianna: Same to you.
<reindeer> Q: Muon-updater, how to re-enable an update that has been "set to hold" (purged?), blender SVN in this case.. Help anyone?
<lordievader> reindeer: Do you mean you locked the version of blender?
<reindeer> i guess so..
<lordievader> reindeer: Try Synaptic, imo a much better package manager than muon.
<lordievader> reindeer: Then use the menu "package" to lock and unlock the versions.
<reindeer> ok, i look if i missed that
<reindeer> can see any menu  with "package" label
<lordievader> reindeer: This is in Synaptic not Muon.
<reindeer> oh well..
<lordievader> reindeer: To install Synaptic issue the command: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<reindeer> i kinda though if there is an option to lock, there must be one for unlock too
<reindeer> and i remember i just mouseclicked it to not update,because those svn updates come allmost daily..
<lordievader> reindeer: There probably is, but I would not know where it would be in Muon.
<reindeer> ok, its kinda strange its not in plain sight..
<reindeer> so to switch to synaptic, how to do the switch without mixing up my system?
<lordievader> reindeer: Just installing it should do no harm, to do so open a terminal (Konsole) and type: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<reindeer> yeah, i was thinking of how to make it the default on my system
<lordievader> reindeer: What do you mean exactly?
<reindeer> to make it the defaul updater, update packages, distr-updates, the whoel nine yards
<lordievader> reindeer: Not sure if synaptic can do notifations, you should google that. However you can disable the notifications from Muon somewhere in it's settings.
<reindeer> ok, thanks. That  "somewhere" is also my feeling, just havent really seen it, been looking though and even "muon help" in menu is unavailable
<lordievader> reindeer: One of the reasons I dont use muon ;)
<reindeer> hmm, looks like i hit a wall here. all i wanted was to (possibly) update blender, so that the "logicbricks after And10 are all duplicates" issue could be fixed, not today i guess then..
<reindeer> the issue is not official bug name so dont google.. :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<nag_> hi all, need some help on kjots application
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mydogsnameisrudy
<nag_> hi
<nag_> need some help on kjots application
<BluesKaj> nag_, http://userbase.kde.org/KJots
<nag_> BluesKaj: hey, i installed already, but when i start the application for the 1st time it opens a windows & think its configuring. After some time it was hung
<nag_> BluesKaj: So i killed the process and started. here i'm unable to write anything on it
<BluesKaj> nag_, have you updated/upgraded since installing it , then if it's still hanging , run it from the terminal to see what errors it puts out
<Smurphy> Just tried loading kjots - won't work... Can't open a new Book ...
<nag_> BluesKaj: Ya i did that. i didnt c any error when i'm run it from terminal. It simply opens that application. Unable to write
<nag_> Smurphy: yes can't able to open a new book & new page
<nag_> BluesKaj: Smurphy: i have completly removed "dpkg --purge kjots" & restalled it. even that wont helpfull
<BluesKaj> I have to reboot ...brb
<Smurphy> nag_: ack ...
<Smurphy> same here. Just testing on my other system which gets all point releases.
<nag_> Smurphy: so , no sol
<Smurphy> It works ...
<Smurphy> running KDE 4.8.4 on my mac mini ...
<Smurphy> weird. Works on the mac mini, but not on the Dell Precision ... *hmmm*
<nag_> oh
<nag_> Smurphy: how can we know that kde version
<Smurphy> nag_: System settings,. Help button -> about KDE
<BluesKaj> or dolphin
<BluesKaj> or any kde app
<nag_> Smurphy:  ya got it. my version 4.8.4 (4.8.4)
<Smurphy> weird ... Did you setup the kmail env ?
<Smurphy> did not on my Dell ...
<nag_> Smurphy: i'm using thunderbird mail
<Smurphy> me too ...
<Smurphy> ok - just saw that I have tons of UPdates to apply to my system.
<Smurphy> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Smurphy> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Smurphy> Seems an update process didn't run correctly. Will try again later :)
<nag_> Smurphy:  my system is updated one
<nag_> Smurphy: Should we need to restart our system for this application once we installed
<Smurphy> no. Under linux - the only times you need to reboot the system is in case of a kernel update, or if the init-daemon can't reload itself (libraries).
<nag_> k
<Smurphy> If Kubuntu needs rebooting - it will tell you ;)
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, or something like reloading alsa after sound card/driver installs
<Smurphy> even if they reboot too often for my taste :)
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Nope. I remove all drivers and add them back again after manually
<Smurphy> :}
<BluesKaj> that's reather drastic ...why the fear of rebooting ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy,^
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Why _should_ I reboot ?
<Smurphy> :}
 * BluesKaj shrugs , nm
<BluesKaj> well i have to boot into the other drive ...bbl
<nag_> Smurphy: hey is it working on ur dell
<nag_> kjots
<Smurphy> nag_: I think I found out what the issue is ...
<Smurphy> yup. I found out what is wrong.
<nag_> Smurphy: oh its gud to hear ... what is that
<nag_> Smurphy: P(
<nag_> Smurphy: :(
<Smurphy> Go to System Settings -> Personal Information
<Smurphy> In there - you'll have the serveral entries with Notes etc. broken entries.
<Smurphy> I took the "Local Notes" entry and made sure it pointed to an existing directory.
<Smurphy> Then it became a "Ready" state - and now I can work with it :)
<nag_> how did u do that. i mean pointed to the dir
<Smurphy> Click on the row with "Local Notes" - and click on Modify (Right top side)
<nag_> k
<nag_> after that
<Smurphy> If the directory exists - you save it. The "Local Notes" entry should go to the ready state.
<nag_> this is the entry "local"
<nag_> this is the entry "/home/nag/.local/share//notes/MmQRT8qyAD"
<Smurphy> Whatever. You need it to point to a local Directory.
<Smurphy> Yes - that is fine.
<nag_> Smurphy: its working for new page, but new book its not working
<Smurphy> Click on Notes -> the you can add a book.
<nag_> Smurphy: thnx man its working... :)
<BluesKaj> !cookie | Smurphy
<ubottu> Smurphy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Smurphy> lol ...
<Smurphy> :}
<nag_> BluesKaj: can i open a private channel
<dcorbin_work> With a recent re-install, my tray has an icon on the left edge that I don't recognize 3 small spheres, red, blue and green.  What is it?
<dcorbin_work> It seems to be called "Activities", but what IS it?
<lordievader> dcorbin_work: Let's see if I can find that video explaining activities.
<lordievader> dcorbin_work: Yes, I think it was this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRJJ4tG4lFQ
<dcorbin_work> lordievader: thanks
<Daskreech> dcorbin_work: ot
<Daskreech> its   the Plasma concpet of tying together a number of things you are doing that are connected to each other into a single space
<slestak_work> anyone using Search and Launch on a netbook with 12.04?
<slestak_work> Is it possible to edit the apps that show below the search box?
<slestak_work> nevermind, found it
<dcorbin_work> I watched the video, and I googled a few articles.  For me, it's another layer on top of virtual desktops that offers little more.  I'm a very light user of virtual desktops.  Activities seems to add a bit more dynamic-ness and less geography to it, but I doesn't really seem helpful.  (Just an observation)
<Riddell> dcorbin_work: just ignore it then and remove the applet
<dcorbin_work> I probably will.
<Riddell> alpha 3 candidates images for the testing!
<Riddell> anyone who wants to help welcome in #kubuntu-devel
<em> dcorbin_work: how are you supposed to use the activities thing? I don't get it.
<Daskreech> em: It's a grouping of your tasks and applications
<Daskreech> Think of it as saved sessions
<em> Daskreech: could be useful if you got used to it
<Daskreech> em: Yes it can
<waterpie> hi all
<waterpie> is there a way to remove the transparency of windows title bar?
<waterpie> is there a way to remove transparency?
<waterpie> is there a way to remove transparency?
<Daskreech> waterpie: What transparency?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Good evening
<DarthFrog> Ah, the global nature of the Internet.  It's 10:39 AM here on the left coast of North America. :-)  So, good morning to you.
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Lovely thing, ain't it :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> DarthFrog:  left coast ? is that east or west
<DarthFrog> west.  I'm in BC.
<gani> hello everyone... i am not able to drag select with my my mouse in kubuntu....  anyone here knows how to correct that??
<gani> is this related to  Drag start time and Drag start distance settings  in mouse settings ??
<yarinse> hola, par copiar toda la carpeta home cual es el comando en nautilus?
<yarinse> sudo nautilus /home  ?
<relisher> !sp | yarinse
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<awesome> Am I alone?
<daniel_____> No
<user_> I'm noob
<genii-around> user_: Hello. If you have some question about your Kubuntu, just to generally ask the channel and someone may answer if they know.
<user_> ok
<dougl> ok
<davis> hola
<Linkmaster> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BarkingFish> Evening all - is there any way whatsoever that I can stop sudo keep asking me for my password when I want to do stuff please?  I know I should use sudo to do things, but half the time I can't be bothered, I just run as SU so that I can get things done without being bugged for my password everytime.
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: I think there was a PolicyKit KCM that allowed you to change what operations needed you to provide password however I have next to no idea what happened to it
<BarkingFish> Damn.  Would that be something I'd need to consult KDE over?
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: You can try that however I'm not sure if they have something to do with this
<Quintasan> Might as well ask over in PolicyKit
<genii-around> BarkingFish:Maybe something like %admin ALL=NOPASSWD  for the sudoers file
<BarkingFish> well if it was a KCM, I'm sure they'd know if it's included in KDE now or not :)
<BarkingFish> ok
<Linkmaster> BarkingFish: couldn't you technically make the 'root' account? such that you wouldn't have to use sudo anymore
<BarkingFish> Linkmaster, officially, we are recommended not to work in root
 * genii-around hands BarkingFish a cookie for being good
<Linkmaster> Ahh, for devel stuff, hmm..
<BarkingFish> and we're instructed not to teach anyone else how to make a root account.  I would rather practise what I'm supposed to preach to people, even though I disagree with it.
 * Linkmaster nods
<Linkmaster> thats a good practice
<BarkingFish> If people know what they're doing, they should be allowed to use a root account if they wish
<Linkmaster> I was just wondering aloud, thats what I'd personally do if I got tired of all the 'sudoing' =P And if I'm doing a lot of heavy sudo work, I just do 'sudo -i', and I'll be fine till I log out of that
<BarkingFish> I've been on linux for approaching 12 years, going way back to Mandrake 8.2 or something silly.  But if I'm teaching it, I need to be doing it.
<BarkingFish> I only work in root because I get fed up of sudo asking me for my password everytime I want to do something simple, like reload a module or something.
<Linkmaster> thats why I use 'sudo -i'
 * Linkmaster doesn't know if thats a bad practice or not
<BarkingFish> there used to be a list of people who could use sudo and you could set a no password option in it, I can't remember how to write the file though, and how to change the options in it
<BarkingFish> i think it was something like /etc/sudoers or something
<Linkmaster> You can change that in the system settings, that I do know
<SeH> hella
<SeH> i wanna to add new keyboard layouts in kubuntu
<SeH> howto
<BarkingFish> SeH, if you press ALT + F2, and type systemsettings in the box which pops up, hit enter and go to Input devices
<BarkingFish> when you get there, click Keyboard and then hit the Layouts tab, that should give you options in there
<BarkingFish> you can add new layouts from within that part of the setup
<SeH> brakingfish; I cant see layouts in keyboard sttings
<SeH> barkingfish ²
<BarkingFish> there should be a setting there for it.
<BarkingFish> There should be, under Keyboard, 3 or 4 tabs in the right side of the screen, one of them should be Layouts
<BarkingFish> Which version of Kubuntu are you using please?
<SeH> Barkingfich; kubuntu 12.04
<SeH> there is 3 tabs
<SeH> material; dispositions; advanced
<SeH> barkingfish, ping
<BarkingFish> Are you in the same place as I am?
<BarkingFish> Is your system localised in English?
<SeH> no in french, but I am in the input device (périphérique d entrée)
<BarkingFish> Let's just make sure you're in absolutely the right place.  - You should have system settings open:  Click "Input Devices" in the Hardware section, then click on the Keyboard button in the left hand bar.  Three tabs should appear on the right side, Hardware  Layouts   Advanced
<BarkingFish> It should then be the center tab of those three which you need
<SeH> BarkingFish; Okayy thanks I find it :)
<SeH> its (dispositions) layouts
<BarkingFish> Excellent
<BarkingFish> What you need to do, you might need to install full language support so that you have access to other keyboard layouts also - if you find that the one you want is not supported
<SeH> aha Ok thankyou Barkingfish
<BarkingFish> if you want to do that, quickly, SeH - go back to the main menu of system settings, and click "Locale"
<BarkingFish> then click System languages, and you will get told if you have full language support or not, and if not, you will be given the option to install the language support at that moment
<SeH> yes the blue flag; I ll add the new language from it (i think its done); BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> ok :)
#kubuntu 2012-07-25
 * genii-around twitches and waits for Unit193's ascii art
<Unit193> I never said what channel I'd do it in.... :P
<genii-around> Heh
<Unit193> jping
 * genii-around sips
<em> is there any downside to using firefox rather than rekonq?
<em> is it at all considered bad form for a kubuntu user?
<toph> Hey guys I have Kubuntu installed and I noticed that ubuntustudio is running gnome. How wold I go about installing the ubntustudio stuff without messing up my KDE? Or are some of the programs even going to be compatible without gnome?
<toph> I guess what I'm asking can I just copy/paste the lists found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList/ into an apt-get command and be set within Kubuntu with all the ubuntustudio spiffy software :)
<em> poor toph. never got an answer.
<skreech__> em: Yeah :(
<skreech__>  but I think that might be a better question for #ubuntustudio
<faglnar> Hi, what could be the reason that random apps trigger a crash reporter when closing?
<nandhu> hi i am getting out put from amixer command as [100%] or [45%] etc .. but i need only  the numbers not the [ or ] what can i do
<nandhu> command : amixer getr 'Master Front'| grep %| awk '{print $5}' |head -1
<nandhu> and from this i get output as [56%]
<nandhu> or what ever volume
<nandhu> but i need only number not the [ ]
<nandhu> what i can use to cut that
<lordievader> Good morning
<Riddell> alpha 3 images for the testing!  join us in #kubuntu-devel to help
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i have installed a downgraded xserver .. now i need to install/upgrade to the latest from precise.. how to force use latest to upgrade?
<noaXess> got it.. sudo apt-get install package=version
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<akis> hi all. my 10.04 system lost suddenly the dvd/cd rom and cannot mount it. an idea to fix it? http://paste.kde.org/522452/
<akis> any help?
<akis> any help plz?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: hi
<akis> hi
<akis> any help for my issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: what type of user are you?
<akis> what you mean? simple user
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: does k3b detect the drive?
<lordievader> akis: Not sure if I am going to be a great help, but does your user have permission to access the cd drive?
<akis> no.http://paste.kde.org/522458/
<akis> yes sure i have. i have normally access since a week ago.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: checking
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522464/
<akis> some minutes ago i received this http://paste.kde.org/522452/ but now i am receiving http://paste.kde.org/522464/
<akis> i didn't find any serious help googling this issue.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the above is without a restart?
<akis> this one http://paste.kde.org/522464/ is after a new reboot
<akis> the previous was also after a new start for this afternoon
<akis> i realized the problem early this morning when the system failed to read a cdrom
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: is your cdrom very old? and is the hardware good?
<akis> there is no hardware problem. it was working fine 5 days ago. i burn a cd last week.
<akis> the cd can eject using the button and trying to read but it fails.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: did you update your kernel or xserver ?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: does it work with a live cd?
<akis> i tried to update to 12.04 but i stopped the procedure before an file will be installed to my system
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in that case you might have a broken package
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: did you repair it?
<akis> this afternoon when i first start my system K3b saw the cd (no medium present) it could eject it but when i put a cd it could read it.
<akis> i didn't repair anything because i think no change was happen to my system
<akis> how could i check this and repair it?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: are you able to install anything using the apt-get command?
<akis> of course i can. what do i have to install?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: when did you check?
<akis> do you mean when did i check if my system is update?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run this command "sudo apt-get install -f"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: done?
<akis> done. http://paste.kde.org/522470/      I have to mention that there another issue here that nobody till now can solve it. you can read to see it.
<akis> but this issue is oldest than the cdrom problem
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: thats very simple
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: uninstall linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic
<akis> it would be lovely if it simple indeed
<akis> how can i proceed to that unistallation?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic"
<susundberg> eeh, if thats only image then that will be trouble?
<phoenix_firebrd> susundberg: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> susundberg: thats why he shouldnt restart
<akis> that right. which is my image?
<susundberg> phoenix_firebrd: wouldnt it be better just to move the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-41-generic to somewhere else and retry?
<phoenix_firebrd> susundberg: whats wrong in uninstalling?
<akis> uninstallation already done
<susundberg> oh nothing i guess
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: try the "sudo apt-get -f" noe
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: try the "sudo apt-get -f" now
<susundberg> if one just doesnt boot while fixing the problem :)
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522476/
<susundberg> oh its not like the only image existing :)
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522482/
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: so can you try to upgrade the system now?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: dont restart the system now, before installing a kernel
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522488/             no wrong message now
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<akis> done. no reply
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you have a package manager gui?
<akis> yep
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> how can i check available screens from console?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in that check if linux-image-generic is installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: if yes then tell me the version
<akis>  package manager gui=kpackagekit?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya
<akis> i searched for linux-image-generic and i received many . which of all do i have to check?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: more than one installed? if yes then tell me the latest
<nag_> hi guys when ever i login my system i am facing some error report. This is error i got in /var/log/syslog "http://paste.kde.org/522494/"
<akis> just linux-image-generic image only  or pae etc?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: give me the linux-image-x.x.xx installed version number
<akis> linux-image-generic-image are 2: 2.6.32.41.48 and 2.6.32.21.22
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ok wait
<nag_> every time i am facing this kind of some error problem. Can someone guide me how can i solve it plz
<noaXess> what means no screens found? anything to do with the grafic driver or screen itself?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run this "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<akis> Checking for a new ubuntu release/ No new release found
<akis> i have to say that i search with the filter "only installed" and i recieved nothing!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: what does "uname -a" give?
<akis> Linux ComputerKubuntu10 2.6.32-41-generic #94-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 16:51:39 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<lordievader> From what command comes this error, noaXess?
<noaXess> lordievader: restarting dm
<noaXess> in the log..
<phoenix_firebrd> akis:  this "lsb_release -a"
<noaXess> lordievader: problem about X11 after upgrading to precise..
<lordievader> noaXess: Dm = kdm? or the lightdm from unity? Does it boot correctly furthermore?
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522500/
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run this "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<akis> working
<noaXess> lordievader: lightdm... but i think something is wrong cause notebook has a intel gma500 gard.. and in 11.10 i needed to mae some changes for it.. but in 12.04 it should be out of the box, but the changes, some of them are still there..
<noaXess> but, no screens found, means normaly that driver can't be loaded, right?
<lordievader> noaXess: It could also mean that Xserver hasn't booted yet, however the channel #ubuntu will be more able to help you with this, since lightdm is related to ubuntu, kubuntu uses kdm instead of lightdm.
<noaXess> i know..
<noaXess> thanks
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522506/
<noaXess> but drivers are the same for ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu ;)
<akis> this the upgrade i tried to do to precise and i stopped it.
<noaXess> i saw that for 12.10 there is gma500_gfx... but not for 12.04
<akis> i dont wanto to go to 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: for now, i recommend you to upgrade to 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: so are you upgrading?
<akis> is there any way to keep openoffice instead of liboffice?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: as far as i know openoffice will stay after the upgrade
<evll> just want to express my gratitude towards developers of kubuntu. was using it for a long time, but had a problem during version update and switched to chakra. now I am back and I must say, that is like a breath of fresh air
<evll> everything just works
<akis> have u checked this?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the openoffice package is availabe in 12.04 to install
<akis> i dont want to delete my openoffice and my configuration. i dont want to stop working with openoffice for compatability reasons with other machines/systems (linux/win)
<akis> that's why i didn't proceed with the upgrade last week
<nag_> Hi Guys, every time i am facing " this kind"http://paste.kde.org/522494/"  of some error problem. Can someone guide me how can i solve it plz
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you mean the configuration of open office?
<akis> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: You can always backup the configuration if you are afraid it might be lost. So decide soon and tell me whether you want to upgrade or not
<akis> look here http://paste.kde.org/522518/           openoffice.org-base-core
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: openoffice.org-base depends on libreoffice-base which inturn depends on libreoffice-base-core, so the openoffice.org.base-core in not needed in 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: if you don't want to upgrade then tell me
<nag_> can someone reply me plz
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: i can, what ?
<root_____> ko staa
<root_____> az sam pe6o
<root_____> poznavate li ma
<akis> if i won't upgrade are you sure rebboting my system it will work because we unistall the image? if i will proceed would these issue be solved (image plus cdrom)?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: when i logging my system, i am getting some error report.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: DO NOT REBOOT NOW
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i checked in my /var/log/syslog i am seeing this error msg's http://paste.kde.org/522494/
<akis> i dont
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: incase if you are not going to upgrade , install the latest kernel image and headers
<akis> how could i proceed with this (latest kernel image and headers)
<akis> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: i dont know if what we have done till now might work, also hal is outdated and udev is a must
<akis> that means what?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: hal is replaced by udev in 12.04 , hal and udev  deal with the hardware
<akis> i press "Y". so God save my pc!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: what are you doing?
<akis> update is already running
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you mean the upgrade?
<akis> yep to 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: what is your kubuntu version?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: thats very nice
<nag_> 4.8.4
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: i will help you till you get your open office
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: thats the kde version. run this command "lsb_release -a"and see the kubuntu version
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: also tell me the kernel version
<akis> thank you so much for your care and all the advices. i erased from kpackagedkit by mistake precise software sources. is it serious. i think i can retrieve them. isn't it?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you mean the custom ppa?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: oh then, i'm not using kubuntu earlier i used ubuntu. i installed kde on ubuntu 12.04.
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: but earlier when i used ubuntu i didnt face this problem
<akis> i mean all the sources they are under edit software sources/other software
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: no, even if we are using kubuntu, it will tell you ubuntu, now tell me the version
<nag_> 12.04
<nag_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the one that you added or the default one in the list
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: what is the kernel version
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: use this command "uname -r"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the one that you added or the default one in the list?
<nag_> 3.2.0-27-generic-pae
<akis> now i have (disabled because of the upgrade) only "http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/"
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: did any of the recent upgrade went wrong?
<akis> and http://ppa.launchpad.net/eugenesan/ppa/ubuntu
<nag_> no.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: did you delete from the list manually?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: do you have a live disk?
<nag_> i have lost my internet connection a couple of times when i'm updating , but when upgrading everything was cool
<akis> yep. but i know that they exist at "sources.list"
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes i hav
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: did you check?
<akis> no, i looking for the dir. do u know it?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: boot to the live cd and check if everything works properly, see if you get the same error.
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: if you get the same error there too, then there is a strong possiblity of hardware error, especially, the io controller in your motherboard or bad ram
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: what if i can get that error with live cd
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: oh kk
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: but earlier when i
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: but earlier when i am using ubuntu i didnt face this problem
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: "/etc/apt/"
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: it might also be a kernel fault, the kernel had a bug causing this some time back, i faced the same situation, after a upgrade problem solved
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: you better check with the live cd
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<nag_> thnx
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: upgrade percentage?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: yw
<akis> unfotunately there is only the previous file. the new one is saved without new libraries
<akis> still downloading
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: brb
<akis> somewhere could precise's libraries be found.
<akis> to update my sources list and repair it
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: repair what?
<akis> source.list file
<akis> i found it
<phoenix_firebrd> good
<akis> during upgrade will i have normal internet connection?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: apart from reduced download speed, it should work fine, some times in old hardware, due to high cpu usage, pages may take time to display
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i boot up with live cd, i didnt get any error msg.
<phoenix_firebrd> use my nick so that i will get an notification. nick tab completion is easy
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ^
<akis> no low speed was detected. so, it will ask me only for one reboot? after reboot the main configuration will stay the same? dolphin for example will be the same?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: can i go for kernel upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the config will be same
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: dont reboot
<akis> that's excellent. i dont reboot, still upgrading.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: check if the kernel images are installed before that, the version should be like 3.2.x
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: i think you have the latest kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: see if you have any broken packages
<akis> using kpackagekit?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: in kernel.org current version is 3.4.6
<nag_> mine was 3.2
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_:  i am using kubuntu 12.04 my kernel version is 3.2.0-27
<akis> i just realized that openoffice doesn't work. is it because of upgrading?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: no problem for me, so check if you have any broken packages
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: upgrade finished?
<akis> no. working.
<akis> oo tries to load a file but closes
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: i will solve it after the upgrade finishes
<akis> ok. sure.
<akis> do you think that upgrade will affect my internal's fax configuration, which i fixed it by a friend from here?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: can you give me the command for that
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: "sudo apt-get -f"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: normally, any update or upgrade wont overwrite any configuration, if wants it will ask you during the install
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in any situation , a backup is a good thing to do
<akis> now it's to late!
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: after that
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: what happened when you ran that command?
<akis> my mail doesn't work too. i think that work only the programs that are open during upgrade. i don't try to open anything else because it would be a disaster if the system stops working now!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: nothing it show me some help commands
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: and options
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_:  did you run the command properly
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes, exactly
<nag_> sudo apt-get -f
<nag_> thats what i did
<akis> i don't know if ubuntu/kubuntu succeed a smooth upgrade, but i have a very but experience (on my desktop) from an upgrade in opensuse from 10 to 11 and finally i went to a clean installation. i wish that everything will go well.
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_:  try this ""sudo apt-get install -f"
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: ok leave it. that's doesnt create me problem. Its just gave me error report when i login, but there is one big issue i am facing while logging
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: why did you do you clean install?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you could have deleted the configs instead
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: try the command
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: you make have data loss
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: you may have data loss
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes gives some packages to remove
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: can you paste the output here?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: can i run this command "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: no
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: paste the output of "sudo apt-get install -f"
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: use paste.kde.org
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: these are the packages that i no longer required as per "sudo apt-get install -f" command
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: that is not essential now
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: can you paste the output?
<akis> after the upgrade i lost everything form my personal configuration and as far as i remember the new system was a mixture of the old and the new one. anyway evrything is fine with a clean installation. then i tried to upgrade to 12 but i lost my tv analogue card and i went back to 11 with a new clean installation. now i am running 11.2 and i dont touch it! i dont have update opportunities (although i manage to upgrade my firefox to the latest
<akis> version) but its ok for me. so i hope todays upgrade will work out of troubles.
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.kde.org/522578/
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: sometimes try drop siupport for older hardwares in new kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: it seems there is no broken packages in your system
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes, thats minor issue only, but plz tell me this. its major one.  it goes to suspend mode, when i turn on from suspend mode, the screen is black after i am entering the password
<akis> i chated for hours in #suse to find solution to support my tv card under new kernel but no one knew what to do. many of them advised me to buy a digital one! for that reason i went back to 11.2. any way here is a kubuntu chat session so maybe is not right to talk bout oter distros.
<akis> still upgrading. how many hours can take this upgrade?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: what does "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1" give?
<akis> new icons for my dolphin!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the upgrade time depens on your internet speed and hardware
<nag_> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: if the driver for the tv tuner card is open sourced, you could compile it under the new kernel and install it
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: else, you have too use the old kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: or check if the tv tuner card company is offering a driver for the current kernel
<chazor> hey all\
<chazor> i have a general question anyonw willing to help?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" here
<akis> it is a very old card (1995) of Happauge
<phoenix_firebrd> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: hey i filed that command on /dev/sda7 --> which is monted on / partition.
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: when i filed this cmd "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1" its giving some warning msg " WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***"  cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage."
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: the error message shows that there is a i/o error between sdb1, but your fsck tells no such device, so paste the output
<faglnar> My X behaves quite strange.
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: dont continue
<lordievader> !help | chazor
<ubottu> chazor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: so is your kubuntu installed on sdb1?
<chazor> i have ubuntu 12.04 installed on a 1tb hard drive ive been running it for some time and dont want to start from scratch again if i dont have to any way im wonding if theres a way i can take lets say 350gb from the 1tb partion and repartion it for windows 7 Without loasing any of may data from ubuntu?
<chazor> sorry bout that and thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> chazor: use the partition manager to resize the partition
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: this is what i did "http://paste.kde.org/522590/"
<phoenix_firebrd> chazor: its in system settings
<lordievader> chazor: You can use gparted (or kde's partition manager) to resize your partition to make space for windows. However windows will overwrite grub.
<chazor> and that wont mess with any of my movies / music?
<faglnar> When I have 2 kdm sessions open and one of them has lockscreen and I switch to it, the lockscreen around the password prompt contains picture instead of black. Those pictures are either scrambled colors, fragments of ones desktop or the desktop upside down or even a website favicon zoomed fullscreen. WTF?
<lordievader> chazor: It is allways a good idea to backup, but it shouldn't mess with it. For after you've installed windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: sdb1 is not found in fdisk list
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes i did for sda7
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: i think some config is wrong
<nag_> check the full o/p
<chazor> there in lies the issue i have nothing to use for a back up device >.< i dont have to have windows 7 but some programs i use are just not worth the effort to try to get to work with wine
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: do you automount drives at startup?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i didnt change any partition. i free up some space and installed on it... without editing..
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_:  do you have windows?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i mount windows partitions if i need any data
<chazor> im a new linux user and loving it i might add so much faster but just some apps i cant get working in wine
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: yes i have
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: boot into windows and check all drives for errors and come back here
<phoenix_firebrd> chazor: like?
<nag_> do u mean, disk clean up for  C-drive or disk partition
<nag_> do u mean, disk clean up for  C-drive or disk defragmentation
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: disk check the one in drive properties in windows
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522596/    what do i have to answer?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: ya got it. cant i do here from linux for my windows partitions
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: also when you finish that and reboot to linux, boot into recovery mode and do a disk check
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: no, ntfs checking is done right in windows
<akis> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: checking
<akis> yes or no. keep it or upagrade it. OK>
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: ok i will do it after some time. I have one more question
<chazor> for one my wife uses imvu, witch has no linux application witch suckes because she wants me to get on imvu more, another is photoshop, i know theres gimp but its not the same,
<chazor> are two of the main ones
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you have any other way to come here, if you have a problem logging in?
<chazor> freezes*
<chazor> also trying to get my fans to run all the time but cant figure that out eather my laptop gets really hot then freases up
<akis> only using a win7 system using mIRC
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i will put my laptop in sleepmode , when i turn on from sleep mode i enter my password after that its giving blank screen
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: so can you come here?
<akis> yep as far as i know!
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: that time it cant even get virtual console.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: then select yes
<akis> if i select No which is the default what would be happened?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: after all the disk checks, try this "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: it will keep the old config of the kdm , but it might cause some trouble
<akis> ok. i proceed with "yes"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: type the less p and press tab here
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: type the letter p and press tab here
<genii-around> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chazor> gparted cant change partion size?  the options greyed out
<phoenix_firebrd> chazor: do you use a single partition?
<chazor> yes
<chazor> well besides the swap
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i will do that thnx
<chazor> or exteneded what every you want to call it
<phoenix_firebrd> chazor: in that case you have to resize the partiton from a live session
<akis> Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-27-generic
<chazor> O.O
<chazor> okies
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: away frm my laptop. i'b back in 15 mins
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: nice
<chazor> now just have to find that f`n cd >.<
<akis> is this one the latest image?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: thats the latest in 12.04
<akis> ok. excellent.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: confirm the version  of the linux-image installed from kpackagekit  before a reboot
<akis> sure.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: finished?
<hanibana> Hi, what mail client utility can I use to get my unread mails from my IMAP server in a single command line?
<akis> i think it is near to the end. setting up.
<hanibana> Hi, what mail client utility can I use to get my unread mails from my IMAP server in a one line command?
<hanibana> sorry for duplicate.
<akis> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-27-generic
<akis> i saw that it setup both openoffice and liboffice. probably it keeps OO.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: nice
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522638/ yes or no?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: press d and get the details
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: paste the output here
<akis> good selection! http://paste.kde.org/522650/
<akis> old images, e?
<akis> i think it should be removed, isn't it?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya remove
<akis> what do i have press now? q and then y?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: press y
<akis> y is not acceptable because now it's on the details' screen. i pressed somenthing at upgrades startup after i pressed details to see the packages but i dont remember what was it. after i press it i got again the question y or no or d (details).
<akis> Q and Y worked
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: good
<akis> perfect indeed
<akis> removing
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you use any graphics card?
<akis> well it finished and asks for a restart.
<akis> it's a laptop with an onboard graphic card. why?
<akis> in my launcher menu there nothing right now. only Run command and leave.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: sometimes an external graphics card cause trouble when installing a kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: upgrade finished?
<akis> its not an external one. its onboard
<akis> finished
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: did you check if the latest kernel image is installed?
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: hey i am back, can you tell me this
<akis> i cannot find kpackagekit. there nothing in my launcher menu.
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: i will put my laptop in sleepmode , when i turn on from sleep mode i enter my password after that its giving blank screen
<akis> only Run and Leave
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: alt+f2 to get the runner and type kpackagekit there
<akis> i run kpackagekit through run command. it asked me for pass. but it doesnt load
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: have you finished the disk checks?
<akis> or doesn't accept my pass!!!
<c2tarun> hi, anybody using compiz with KDE
<akis> i heard a ding and clesed
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: no i am coping some files it will takes another 1 hr atleast
<akis> i heard a ding and closed
<akis> i doesnt start
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you better reboot
<akis> take the risk to restart or is there any other way to chack if the right image is installed? Maybe through the konsole?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: wait
<nag_> phoenix_firebrd: are you busy with full of quiries
<nag_> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: check if muon is installed
<akis> how can i do this?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in konsole run "muon"
<akis> ok. so i choose N to finish with upgrade and proceed with muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: after the disk checks, run this command"sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if that solves the sleep-lid problem
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: why ?
<nag_> ok thnx
<akis> i onpende a new winodow
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: is the upgrade process asking any quetions?
<phoenix_firebrd> nag_: yw
<akis> muon package manager opened
<akis> and is running
<akis> it asks yes or no for a restart
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: check if the latest linux-image is installed
<akis> i pressed no but it didnt went to the prompt.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: press n
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: thats ok
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522680/
<akis> on kernel and Modules?
<akis> 3.2.0.27 = installed
<akis> i think that is GREAT. isnt it?
<akis> do i proceed with a reboot?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya reboot
<akis> ok. see you in mins.
<akis> hi again. the good news is that the system restart and load normally. tha bad news is that i lost interent connection.  the system doesnt recognizemy usb wireless device.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: i am having my dinner, can you wait?
<akis> yep. in the meantime i am looking for issues and fix them. good apetite.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ty
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: are you there?
<akis> yes i am here through my win7 system using mIRC
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: openoffice work?
<akis> i just fixed my kmail2rc using old kmailrc and i have the memories of my recent e-adresses
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ok
<akis> no the openoffice doesn't seem to be worked. the files open with libreoffice. is there any way to force them to open only with openoffice?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you are working from the same system that has the kubuntu installed now?
<akis> i have it in front of me
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: thats good
<akis> but no interent connection now
<akis> because cannot see my usb wireless card
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you know how to change file associations?
<akis> hm. under windows i sure. but under linux i dont think so, or i dont remeber. could you help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: right click the document file you want to open with openoffice, then select properties, in the properties dialog click the wrinch icon
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in the dialog can you find the application preference order?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in the dialog can you find the "application preference order"?
<akis> OO isnt in the programs i can use to open files like *.ods or *.odt
<akis> ok, wait
<maco> you have libreoffice AND openoffice?
<akis> i put OO in the options but still opens Libre!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: how did you put?
<akis> properties/type/addselectother program/openoffice.org and i put it first
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: still it opens with libreoffice?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: use my nickname
<akis> yep. althoug it says its oo
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you open openoffice from kmenu?
<akis> forget for  now this issue. the serious problem is that the system doesnt recognize usb wireless card and the cdrom.lets see what we can to for these issues.
<akis> there isno oo in kmenu!
<akis> on Lo
<genii-around> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 Mar  1 07:03 /usr/bin/openoffice.org -> libreoffice
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you see your wireless device on running this command "lsusb"
<akis> probably yes. is Zydas 802.11g. must be wireless isnt it?
<akis> @genii.  explain plz
<akis> it says points to Libreoffice
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: alt+F2 -> associatio
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: hi
<Daskreech> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: ??
<genii-around> akis: When *buntu went to libreoffice from openoffice, the old openoffice.org binary was pointed to the new libreoffice binary instead
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you see the network manager icon on the system tray?
<Daskreech> <phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you know how to change file associations? <-- I read as an inquiry that you were trying to find out instead of you giving help. Sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: so you mean openoffice is like a meta package?
<akis> @daskr. the same procedure from here too.
<Daskreech> genii-around: Sneaky. So you can't install both from the repos at the same time? They conflict?
<akis> @phoenxi. no network manager. thats the point!
<Daskreech> akis: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: goto system settings
<akis> kde yes
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: there goto startup and shutdown
<akis> ok. add program?
<akis> all ae checked.
<akis> are
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: then to service manager on the right panel, then on the right in the startup services see if the "network manager user settings service is running"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: then to service manager on the right panel, then on the right in the startup services see if the "network manager user settings service" is running
<akis> all options are checked.
<akis> but i dont see it in system tray
<genii-around> Daskreech: Maybe if you installed OO second
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: all options might be checked, but check the status if its running
<Daskreech> genii-around: I'd just drop it in /opt
<akis> it says running
<genii-around> Daskreech: Yeah, or /usr/local
<Daskreech> Currently I don't think that there is that much difference between them to fuss about it
<akis> k, ok we can live with libre too, or maybe find the solution to make OO works
<Daskreech> akis: do you have a /dev/cdrom ?
<akis> NO!
<genii-around> Is it a usb cdrom?
<akis> no. on board. (the pc is a laptop)
<genii-around> Is there a /dev/sr0 ?
<Daskreech> that was my next question
<akis> no
<Daskreech> then /dev/dvd
<akis> no
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: see if you have any wlan when you run this command "iwconfig"
<akis> no wlan, but i got some answers
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run this command "sudo ip link set wlan0 up" after that run "iwconfig" now see for wlan again
<akis> no connection.
<akis> why network managerdoesnot appear in my system tray?
<akis> @daskr anything  else for cd/dvd rom?
<DeltaLink> Are you using a kde desktop or something else?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: from the krunner run "kdesudo NetworkManager"
<akis> well. it asked me for pass as at previous version, but i still dont see it in system tray
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you reboot once more?
<akis> sure
<akis> rebooting
<akis> no networkmanager on system tray
<azbarcea> hi does anyone knows how to change qgit qml or something like that to have the diff window use no transparency?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: install wicd-kde
<kvaks_> Using the scrollwheel on the desktop switches the virtual desktop (next/prev probably). I'm triggering this by accident all the time. How can I disable it?
<akis> how?
<akis> using muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya
<akis> in which category can i find it?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: all
<mydogsnameisrudy> just type wicd in search window
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: are you using muon-installer?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: does the title say software center?
<akis> i found wicd (plain). there are some other also wicd (cli, gtk etc)
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you find "wicd-kde"?
<akis> there n wicd-kde version
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you open the system activity i.e the task manager?
<akis> system monitor is ok?
<akis> networkmanager is running!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: search for "muon", do you find a process called muon-installer?
<akis> yep. just muon
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in konsole run this command "sudo apt-get install wicd-kde"
<DeltaLink> Under system tray settings, is network managment checked?
<lemon24> hello! is this an appropriate place to ask some advice about a problem i'm having?
<akis> unable to locate package wicd-kde
<mydogsnameisrudy> whats your problem lemon24
<DeltaLink> Feel free to ask, you might get an answer depending on how many are active here and how difficult the problem is
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in muon goto settings menu -> configure software sources
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in the first tab, is the second option ending with (universe) checked?
<lemon24> when i try to adjust brightness, either via the battery monitor menu either via xbacklight the brightness/backlight starts to flicker, the cpu usage skyrockets and in about 10 seconds the computer freezes
<akis> i checked all
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: was the second option ending with (universe) checked?
<dougl> hello - what's new folks...
<DeltaLink> What type of computer is it lemon24?
<lemon24> there are two things that might have caused this: first, i removed quiet nosplash from /etc/default/grub (and ran update-grub2); however, things are the same after i changed it back
<lemon24> a samsung laptop
<lemon24> second, i tried disabled (and then enabled back) the themed login
<lemon24> *w/o "tried"
<DeltaLink> Does it have an ATI graphics card?
<lemon24> no
<lemon24> intel + nvidia
<akis> ok.now there is a wicd-kde available. proceed?
<lemon24> i'm using bumblebee
<phoenix_firebrd> akis:akisya install
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya install
<lemon24> i suspect the themed login thing borked things up, because all the fonts were reset to the default (Ubuntu) after that
<lemon24> (and are now, after every login)
<DeltaLink> That combination has been troublesome in the past, I don't think I would be any help with a Nvidia card either.  I'll take a look through some of the recent bug reports.  Your using Kubuntu 12.04, right?
<lemon24> yes
<akis> some packagescannot download!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: oh i forgot
<lemon24> everything worked fine before today...
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you dont have internet yet
<akis> oh yes!!!
<DeltaLink> What was the last thing that you did before the errors started occurring?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you connect you system through ethernet temperoraly?
<akis> at least its not a new issue!
<akis> yep. wait
<DeltaLink> Do you have nomodeset as a kernel boot parameter?
<lemon24> i disabled the themed login; i restarted X; the fonts were reset; i enabled the themed login; i restarted X; i noticed the problem
<Daskreech> !tab | akis
<ubottu> akis: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lemon24> can you tell me where to look for the nomodeset thing, please?
<Daskreech> kvaks_: Mouse actions
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i had been asking this for a long time
<phoenix_firebrd> to akis
<jdrs> a
<Daskreech> dougl: Alpha 3!
<DeltaLink> It can be found in /etc/default/grub
<lemon24> no: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<akis1>  why we didnt think before to connect ethernet?
<dougl> Daskreech, oops :)
<akis1> ethernet is running ok
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: its a human error
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: so can you install wicd-kde now?
<Daskreech> kvaks_: right click the desktop-> desktop settings -> mouse actions -> mouse wheel
<akis1> yes sure. so lets go.
<akis1> muon is like Yast (opensuse)!
<lemon24> Daskreech: should i add it?
<Daskreech> lemon24: hmm?
<lemon24> Daskreech: sorry, mistaken you for DeltaLink
<spawnie> when I connect my android phoen to my computer via usb, I can't seem to mount it on linux
<DeltaLink> you could try updating the grphics card with Ubuntu-x-swat (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ) or look into "ppa:bumblebee/stable".  Sorry, I'm not familiar enough with that type of graphics card combination to be of any help.  Maybe someone else can give you better help.
<Daskreech> spawnie: some of them require you to turn on debug
<spawnie> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> akis1: nothing is like yast
<DeltaLink> A lot of people have had problems with this in the past and I can't see anywhere where that problem has been solved yet
<akis> i send "like"!
<spawnie> Daskreech: nope, still no luck...
<akis> well wicd-kde is installed
<spawnie> Daskreech: dmesg shows a usb device being connected, but no mention of a /dev/sd{x} node
<akis> i can see it in my kde menu
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run that
<akis> do i have to start it>
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ya
<akis> client or network manager?
<Daskreech> spawnie: #android ?
<spawnie> Daskreech: arlight
<Daskreech> spawnie: I guess you already told it to go to mass storage mode?
<spawnie> Daskreech: I think it did that automatically, I can't seem to find it though
<spawnie> find that setting even
<akis> network manager says no wireless networks found!!!
<lemon24> DeltaLink: thanks a lot for your help!
<Daskreech> Most of the ones I've used have abutton in the notify section that says USB Mass Mode
<spawnie> Daskreech: heck I think it's in mtp mode
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: what is your usb wireless device name?
<Daskreech> spawnie: Ah..Umm. try camera:/
<akis> the strange think is that if i switch of wireless the red light of my device gets off, if i switch on is getting on, but cannot recognize it!
<spawnie> Daskreech: found the setting, it's in USB mass storage mode now.  Thanks man
<Daskreech> spawnie: Boo yah!
<akis> is a tp-link usb device but the system recognize it as Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: in the system activity i.e the task manager can you see process called NetworkManager
<akis> wait i will add it as Zydas. No activity in system tray.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: did you try unplugging the usb device and plugging it again?
<akis> yes twice
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: is your wireless network a hidden one?
<akis> yes it is. passwor and mac filter protect it
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you config accordingly in wicd?
<akis> sure. but first i disable pass to make an open connection
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ok
<akis> the problem isnt the negociation with my modem the problem is that my device cannot detect any wireless system.
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: you mean you can detect the router or the gateway?
<akis> no. not my router. not any other router in my neighbourhood
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: paste the output of "iwconfig"
<akis> lo        no wireless extensions     eth0      no wireless extensions.
<akis> well. forget the previous.
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522764/   this is the right one
<akis> why it says off?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: paste the output of "lsmod"
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522770/
<akis> well?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: the driver seems to be loaded
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: something wrong with the config
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you see a small arrow need the time in the bottom panel?
<akis> sure something is wrong but what and why. under 10.04 was no prob and also with any live CD there was no prob
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can you see a small arrow near the time in the bottom panel?
<akis> no. what arrow?
<DeltaLink> I'm trying to configure/build the new 3.5 kernel for a server and was wondering if it possible to set the Timer Frequency below 100Hz with a patch (similar to how the Kolivas patch allows for 10,000Hz) as it only allows for 100Hz as a low.
<akis> do you mean the arrow for download updates?
<akis> or hte arrow which hides some other programs?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: right click the system tray and select "system tray settings"
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: done?
<akis> oh yes, yes yes
<akis> network manager is here!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: where?
<akis> wait i fix it. we dont need wicd anymore. wait
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: ok
<bigsky> what is the difference between these desktops?
<bigsky> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=1645
<phoenix_firebrd> bigsky: k=kde, x=xfce, l=lxde
<phoenix_firebrd> kvaks_: ubuntu-desktop , unity and gnome
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> bigsky: ^
<daniel____> bigsky: Easy, the first runs Unity (crap) edubuntu is jsut a bunch of educational packages but the one suffixed with kde uses kde as default desktop, xubuntu uses xfce (ok at best) lubuntu = lxde (for pentium 2's and other obsolete stuff ) and kubuntu  = kde (absolutely best desktop environment) My bias is obvious
<daniel____> phoenix_firebrd: Damn you beat me to it.
<phoenix_firebrd> daniel____: your's is enlightning
<DeltaLink> lxde is for really low memory computers, xfce slightly heavier, and kde and ubuntu are the heaviest.  In my experiences, kde is easiest to customize
<akis> i am here again. wireless is workin fine. i lost the connction for a while because unplugging the ethernet i unplugged power too and the router rebooted. now everything is ok. let;s find a solution for cd/dvd rom
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: thats good, dont forget to uninstall wicd
<daniel____> DeltaLink: I'd actually haphazard to say that kde isn't as best as unity and gnome shell and once you get over the initial strigi file indexing and nepomuk set-up its not bad. Plus there is a low fat package in the repository. Apparently it makes a big difference for some people
<akis> i will. i want to ask you first, but you caught up
<phoenix_firebrd> akis:  what wrong with the dvd?
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522782/
<DeltaLink> I guess I was a bit misleading, kde definitly uses less than unity and gnome 3.  It's about the same as gnome 2 before kde is configured. Kde can run just as fast as xfce on a modern machine once adding the lowfat package and removing extra services such as indexing.
<DeltaLink> It allows for desktop rendering to be switched from opengl to xrender, I'm not sure if the other desktops even allow for this.  Xrender would be good for low end integrated intel graphic cards (such as the Intel Graphics HD 3000 series)
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: is there any disc inside the drive?
<akis> no
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: put some disk inside it
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: after that paste the output of "df"
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522800/
<DeltaLink> How about mouse polling rate, does anyone here know how to lower this?  Does this have to be done through recompiling the kernel?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: can we do this tomorrow?
<akis> difficult. i am leaving for holidays. no internet connection there -:(
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: open muon and see if hal is installed>
<genii-around> DeltaLink: I think xset has some options for this
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: its mid night here
<akis> hal is installed
<genii-around> ( that or xinput )
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: uninstall it and do a reboot
<DeltaLink> Thanks genii-around, it worked
<genii-around> DeltaLink: You're welcome
<akis> ok. unistallation ok. going for a reboot
<lemon24> DeltaLink: i tried the acpi_brightness thing and it works, partially: the maximum brightness is only about half of maximum real one...
<lemon24> i
<lemon24> i
<DeltaLink> So you only have access the the first half of your settings?
<akis> i am back
<lordievader> Good evening
<lemon24> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: what happened? is the dvd drive showing up?
<DeltaLink> but your  able to change it now at least, right?
<lemon24> yes
<DeltaLink> I'm just reading up the settings from "https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight" to see if there is anything of use here
<daniel____> DeltaLink: HD3000 runs OpenGL withought a hitch. No need for XRender by the way, in 12.04 no effects have failed but in 11.04 I had two effects that were problematic. I have an optimus laptop :-(
<akis> no. the same message form k3b and i cannot see the cd in dolphin
<lemon24> i'm thinking of installing samsung-backlight (although it didn't work well in the past and i don't think it does what i need -- i think it corrects the key bindings or something)
<DeltaLink> Sometimes XRender runs faster than opengl for older GPUs was why I mentioned it earlier daniel.  It's good to hear that they fixed the effects issue from 11.10.
<lemon24> i didn't mention the power settings know and the keys never worked; i changed the brightness with xbacklight...
<DeltaLink> I'm was just trying to remember what the samsung acpi package was called, it gave functionallity once installed
<lemon24> * the knob worked, only the keys didnt
<DeltaLink> Do you mean that the knob worked completely (all brightness settings were accessable) and it's just the key combination that doesn't
<lemon24> again, the knob did what it supposed to do
<lemon24> but
<lemon24> when i released it the brightness remained at the desired level
<lemon24> however, while sliding it, the backlight would flicker between the maximum level and the desired one
<lemon24> when i used the keys, the backlight would flicker too, but it would go to max after releasing the key
<DeltaLink> Does xbacklight -inc #(some value here to increase) or xbacklight -dec #(again, some value here) work correctly
<DeltaLink> The dec for decrease
<lemon24> without acpi_backlight no
<lemon24> i didn't try going to the max with it
<lemon24> (100)
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: run this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and try a reboot
<lemon24> i'll reboot to see how xbacklight works
<lemon24> back in 5
<akis> i did it and i am going for a reboot
<lemon24> i'm back; xbacklight doesn't work
<lemon24> (the maximum brightness is still half)
<akis> still nothing. no responce.
<DeltaLink> I'm not sure what would be causing this.  I'm assuming since you can change your brightness you don't have "nolapci" in your kernel boot parameters.  It was what was used to solve a similar issue with Thinkpads in previous versions of Ubuntu, but like I said it could be a number of things causing this.
<lemon24> if the samsung thing doesn't work i'll try reinstalling kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: do you have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11/?
<akis>  xorg.conf.failsafe only
<lemon24> whoa... the samsung thing works
<lemon24> with the brightness at least
<DeltaLink> What did you do, intall the samsung-tools package?
<lemon24> yes
<DeltaLink> So you have all your default brightness settings and keybindings working now?
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: i have no idea how to solve you issue, you better ask for help in here, someone will help you. I have to go now
<lemon24> except wifi yes
<lemon24> :D
<akis> ok. thank for your help till now. have a nice evening
<lemon24> it seems the samsung support got better
<phoenix_firebrd> akis: yw .sorry, i cant control my sleep, good night.
<DeltaLink> Ok, to sum up everything: Kernel parameters added: "acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux acpi_brightness=vendor" and samsung-tools package was installed.  Am I missing anything?
<lemon24> it's only "acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"
<lemon24> and samsung-backlight
<akis> good night. i appreciated your care to solve the issue. good night. where are you writing form?
<DeltaLink> ok, noted
<akis> form?
<akis> from?
<lemon24> i'll install samsung-tools now, to see how the other stuff works
<lemon24> thanks a lot
<lemon24> :D
<akis> is there any way to change my computers name i gave when i setup the system?
<DeltaLink> Samsung-tools doesn't appear to be in the default sources, it can be found at: "https://launchpad.net/samsung-tools/"
<akis> anyone can help to mount my cd/dvd rom?
<DeltaLink> Akis, what displays when you enter "mount" into the terminal?
<DeltaLink> Assuming you have the disc in the drive
<DeltaLink> Does anything apear  under /dev/sr0
<akis> http://paste.kde.org/522842/
<akis> i have a disk in the drive
<DeltaLink> Just a minute, I'm trying to figure out why it's not automounting.  Your using kde right?
<lemon24> yes
<lemon24> *yes, meaning i added ppa:voria/ppa
<DeltaLink> Akis, can you try "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /cdrom"
<akis> mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist
<DeltaLink> Create the folder sr0 in /dev with root permissions (example: kdesudo dolphin and create the folder in /dev)
<DeltaLink> Wait, I made a mistake
<DeltaLink> create a folde /cdrom, not /dev/sr0
<DeltaLink> *folder
<DeltaLink> That is, create a folder called cdrom in / with using root permissions
<DeltaLink> I'm use to automounting, it's been a while since I've actually mounted a disc manually
<DeltaLink> After you create the folder, you should be able to run that last command (sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /cdrom)
<akis> well?
<DeltaLink> Normally on ubuntu it's: mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom , but I think kde uses: mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sd0 /cdrom.
<DeltaLink> The weather is getting quite bad here, I'm going to have to go.  Good luck and your able to fix the mount error akis.  Normally Kubuntu (kde) automounts these, so check to see how people using Lubuntu mount disc might work too.
<DeltaLink> I mean Good luck and hope your  able to fix the mount error akis
<MountainX> I can't get Kgpg to run in Kubuntu 12.04. Is anyone else having this problem?
 * dougl googles kgpg
<MountainX> after 'apt-get install kgpg', when I select Kgpg from the menu, it tries to start, then goes away with no errors (but the process keeps running). The UI never shows up.
<dougl> MountainX, not sure what to say = works/ed here... you do muon update manager?
<MountainX> I do all apt stuff via the command line. I don't trust muon.
<MountainX> my system is completely updated
<dougl> but your updates are done? ... curious
<MountainX> rebooting now... I'll check back
<ilias> is there any way to change desktop ariya in splash screen?
<ilias> the ariya backgorund i mean of the splash screen
<ubuntu> penis
<ubuntu> hello all
<VanKush> hi folks, please how do I change the default session option in KDM?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have a process that I am unable to kill with "kill -9 $PROCESSID", or "killall $PROCCESSNAME". Any ideas? The process is libreoffice.
<VanKush> please, how can I specify which x session profile should be picked by KDM as "standard" default?
<linuxdude> hello
<pelgidium> somebody speak portuguese
<pelgidium> ?
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pelgidium> tks
<pelgidium> i have one entry duplicate in source.list, i make apt-get update and the error continue
<pelgidium> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart/ dist/10gen i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/downloads-distro.mongodb.org_repo_ubuntu-upstart_dists_dist_10gen_binary-i386_Packages)
<pelgidium> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart/ dist/10gen i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/downloads-distro.mongodb.org_repo_ubuntu-upstart_dists_dist_10gen_binary-i386_Packages)
<pelgidium> i using apt-get upadate but the continue error
#kubuntu 2012-07-26
<snowrichard> hi
<snowrichard> just got a thinkpad T60 used laptop, put kubuntu on it
<MrSeiko> I'm wondering if someone can offer me some guidance...  I'm fairly new to ubuntu, and I can get my Wifi to work, but it will only work if I have a LAN cable connected during system boot up.
<chazor_> im trying to get dual boot to work i have both windows seven and ubuntu 12.04 installed but i dont have a boot manager? or atleast its not working can any one tell me what im doing wrong
<chazor_> any one?
<chazor_> ive tryed googling it but all ive managed to get was back into ubuntu no grub or windows boot loader
<Venom> whats the best fs?
<chazor_> venom i think every ones asleep lol
<Venom> filesystem
<Venom> oh i see
<MrSeiko> just the three of us
<Venom> lol
<chazor_> sighs
<MrSeiko> agreed.
<MrSeiko> :S
<chazor_> im having issues dual booting eather one of you have any insight?
<MrSeiko> I used http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<chazor_> and venom what are you looking for in diferant fs to do
<chazor_> ive tried that
<chazor_> my issue is i started with ubuntu
<Venom> faster performance with LARGE directorys
<c2tarun> anyone knows a way to install garamond font on kubuntu?
<chazor_> now i have ubuntu and windows installed
<chazor_> but ive only managed to get into ubuntu via live cd reboot
<chazor_> witch still leaves me without a boot manager
<chazor_> and i cant get grub working
<MrSeiko> I'm not sure chazor_
<MrSeiko> Any time that I had ever dual booted, I always started with the Win install first, then installed ubuntu
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bigsky> why add-apt-repository not works on kubuntu:( it works on ubuntu...
<bigsky> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=1648
<harolddong> always works for me
<ilias> hi all. i am running 12.04 after i upgrade 10.04. i want to change my splash screen but although i downloaded some new themes i dont see them install. where are they be installed in my /home?
<ilias> i want to change login screen not splash.
<ilias> hi all. any idea on how can i change my computer's name under 12.04. gedit doesn't work. any other way?
<azbarcea> ilias: you may use any editor to edit /etc/hostname
<azbarcea> ilias: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<azbarcea> ilias: sudo kate /etc/hostname
<azbarcea> ilias: any of those
<azbarcea> ilias: vi /etc/hostname
<ilias> ok. sudo kate /etc/hostname worked. just rename and save?
<ilias> hi. i realised that when i changed my computer's name using "sudo kate /etc/hostname" kmail (although i change default domain name could send the mails and gave the error: "An error occurred during authentication: SASL(0)" how can i fix it without return to my previous name (when i did it everyting was perfect)
<ilias> any idea?
<ilias> as far as i can understand kmail reads somewhere the old hostname and cannot accept the new one. when i change to the old everything is ok. where can i find whta kmail reads to switch to the new name?
<ilias> if someone have any idea i appreciate it!
<Dipsy> do i know you DjangBlue ? :P
<susundberg> ilias: i do not see how your computer name should have anything to do with sending email to remote server
<susundberg> ilias: you mean sendin email like sending via smtp with google account?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ilias> I dont either  how the computer's name should have anything to do with sending email to remote server, but actually it does. I am sending email using kmail through smtp.live.com if that helps
<ilias> is it possible at 12.04 instead of arrow to use cross to indicate the dirs tree?
<ilias> is it possible at 12.04 instead of arrow to use cross to indicate the dirs tree?
<mydogsnameisrudy> not sure what your trying to do ilias
<nag_> hi guys, i have a doubt on debugfs command. i want to recover one file , with google i found this command , i tried but not working . Can some one help me out
<nag_> can some one help me out
<rork> !ask | nag_
<ubottu> nag_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nag_> i already asked the ques
<nag_> i want to recover one file , with google i found this command , i tried but not working . Can some one help me out
<nag_> debuugfs
<rork> ah, I'm sorry, I wasn't there at the time. Unfortunately I don't have any experience in this
<nag_> rork: oh k
<jtr__> hello, can someone help me with the "First_Program" at KDE Techbase?
<jtr__> it says "kil8n" and "il8n" not declared within scope ( PS : i have included KLocale )
<jdrs> Anyone here using Alpine? Alpine always loses connection. Every after 3-5 minutes I open my inbox then the message "Waiting for server reply. Still waitining..." message appears. Then it breaks the connection. It there a way to fix this?
<jdrs> or a workaround?
<BluesKaj> jdrs: refresh my memory , what's alpine ?
<jdrs> Mail client. Pine.
<jdrs> Now it's Alpine.
<BluesKaj> sorry jdrs , know nothing about textbased email clients , never used any
<jdrs> That's okay. I'm reading the archives now.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<OerHeks>  hi phoenix_firebrd
<Stick_> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks:  Stick_ hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Stick_: what?
<bbeck> I installed the telepathy 0.4 preview, and quite like it.  I noticed today that 0.4.1 has been released.  Does anyone know if that will get pushed out?
<bbeck> It has an AIM fix that I'm really looking forward to.
<decci> Hi Guys..I need a tool which can backup from Linux to Windows and can be automated/schedules
<DarthFrog> From Linux to Windows?  Ususally it's the other way 'round.
<DarthFrog> Personally, I'd mount the Windows partition in Linux and write a script to do the backup.  Use cron to schedule it.
<Daskreech> decci: why would it need to be specific that it's going to windows?
<Daskreech> does the windows section/computer need to interact with the backup?
<genii-around> Daskreech: You can't preserve permissions for example
<DarthFrog> genii-around: Even in a tarball?
<Daskreech> genii-around: Yes but I'm just trying to get what the parameters are
<genii-around> DarthFrog: tarred up, yes...straight file copy, of course not...
<Daskreech> Which leads me to wonder if Linux can read ACLs from Windows and Mac
<genii-around> decci: I'd probably use something like freeSSHd on the windows machine, then tar up what you want to copy and scp it over
<genii-around> Bleh, they left
<BluesKaj> afraid we have a generation that doesn't know the meaning of patience , growing up in an instant gratification age where everything is a disposable commodity :)
<DarthFrog> Well, I guess that includes our caring about their issues if they can't be bothered.
<BluesKaj> yup, there's no caring at all, "I need it now ", spoiled and mollycoddled to a sense of entitlement without work ...not all mind you , but quite a lot
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: preach
<BluesKaj> that was my rant ...not preaching , stating my observations of behaviour here
<Daskreech> Back in my day we rolled our own drivers, uplib! and we liked it
 * genii-around sips and reminisces about issuing emerge world in Gentoo on a P1-133 with 128MB ...
<poetic_algebra> damn kids...  get off my lawn!
<poetic_algebra> you and your music
<genii-around> poetic_algebra: You forgot the cane-waving and frisbee-hoarding ;-)
<poetic_algebra> oh, right =]
<Daskreech> apt-get install frisbee libwave on-topic
<genii-around> Daskreech: If it was busy in here I'd point people to -offtopic
<poetic_algebra> xset meshuttingup activate
 * Daskreech hugs genii-around and avoids getting coffee over everything
<genii-around> Heh
<Daskreech> btw does anyone have an issue with the keyboard dying in KDE 4.8.90 ?
<poetic_algebra> I haven't, no
<genii-around> Daskreech: Not here.. but I'm on 12.10 ( still 4.8.90 though )
<Daskreech> genii-around: Hmm Last week my keyboard kept dying.
<poetic_algebra> I'm on 12.04
<Daskreech>  Which reminds me is there a way to reboot the keyboard without killing X ?
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  are you using FF on 12.10 ...notice and java applet probs ?
<BluesKaj> and=any
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Not that I know of.. but I'm still using the Sun Java
<BluesKaj> already asked on ubuntu+1 , got the "file a bug" brush off
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i have the same problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: not just keyboard but also mouse
<BluesKaj> sun java eh ? ..hmm
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Notice any patterns? It seems to go away for me anytime i switch somethign to full screen
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I manually installed Sun/Oracle jre1.7.0_04
<Daskreech> My Mouse runs on FB I dont' know if that makes a difference
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  tarball ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i think in my case, x hangs or its kwin
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: can you ssh in?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: total freeze
<Daskreech> if kwin stops painting the mouse should still move since most people have it painted in fb
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yep, then i put it in usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_04   and tinkered with update-alternatives to add it in
<Daskreech> If not then it may be a X freeze. If you can't ssh in it's probably a kernel bug
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: in that case, i think its a x crash or a kernel panic
<Daskreech> Hopefully X
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i think there was a bug fixed recently for the kernel , i saw it in the update
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: are you using lightdm?
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: :-) There are always bugs fixed in the update :) was it relevant?
<Daskreech> No
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: ya, the changelog contained something like reverting a patch , which caused xserver crashes
<Daskreech> ah ok cool
<Daskreech> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/seven-expectations-of-linux-users-1.html is a great read and should be in the (at least OT) topic >_>
<ceti331> hi i'm in ubuntu, i've installed kde,  but have kwin 4.8.4... is it possible to get 4.8.95
<poetic_algebra> there's a backports ppa which will allow you to upgrade to 4.8.90
<ceti331> ok how does that work..
<poetic_algebra> the ppa is here:
<poetic_algebra> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<poetic_algebra> you can follow the instructions, or apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta, then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ceti331> thanks
<poetic_algebra> sure thing
<lordievader> Good evening
<Daskreech> lordievader: Hi
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you?
<Daskreech> Broken. How are you doing?
<lordievader> Daskreech: I'm doing just find, trying not to notice the heat,
<Daskreech> apt-get install gtkpool
<lordievader> Where do I enter that? I have never seen a "god's" terminal floating around...
<Daskreech> lordievader: It slides down from the sky when invoked
<lordievader> Daskreech: And how does one invoke it?
<dougl> konsole? sudo?
<Daskreech> lordievader: man file not found
<lordievader> Daskreech: lol :P
<Daskreech> ;-)
<BadDesign> freaking *nix sound systems... they suck
<Daskreech> Replace them?
<Daskreech> Oh sound systems
<BadDesign> now my sound doens't work "well" on Kubuntu 12.04 I hear modulations and alien voices when I play something
<Daskreech> gstreamer?
<BadDesign> Phonon uses gstreamer in Kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> I think so
<BadDesign> (by default, I mean)
<daniel_____> BadDesign: Agreed. Worst thing is Skype screws everything up and you have to use alsamixer to tune mic-boost down. Drives me nuts!
<BadDesign> From what I see that's the case
<daniel_____> BadDesign: You can change it to use a VLC backend if you want or even Xine.
<Daskreech> Xine is no longer maintained
<BadDesign> The updates from the last couple of days broke my sound
<daniel_____> Daskreech: Yeah true. I have never really had issues with gstreamer though. I "think" VLC will be default soon.
<lordievader> VLC seems te have a bit better audio quality, but that might just be me.
<BadDesign> What package has vlc as a backend for phonon?
<daniel_____> lordievader: Yeah I think so too.
<lordievader> BadDesign: I believe it was something like phonon-backend-vlc
<daniel_____> BadDesign: sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc
<BadDesign> that's it thanks :)
<goliat> Hi
<goliat> i have problem with wifi... under kubuntu. I installed linux-firmware-nonfree, and iwlist scanning see networks.... but network manager dont
<goliat> I was restarting network-manager, and interfaces and computer and still dont work
<goliat> I have Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<genii-around> Dis you make some manual change to your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<goliat> no
<daviddoria> how do I install the proprietary nvidia driver in 12.04?
<lordievader> daviddoria: Have you tried the jockey?
<BluesKaj> daviddoria: from the nvidia website?
<lordievader> daviddoria: Kmenu -> applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<daviddoria> lordievader, there is nothing in the list there
<goliat> any ideas?
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, I thought there were more "built in" ways to do it these days
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<genii-around> daviddoria: Add restricted repository then lordievader's method
<BluesKaj> daviddoria:  type jockey into krunner (alt+f2)
<daviddoria> genii-around, is that the x-updates repo?
<genii-around> daviddoria: No that is the restricted repository of archive.ubuntu.com
<daviddoria> I just installed nvidia-current but there is still nothing in that list - maybe I need to start a new session or something?
<BluesKaj> daviddoria:  how did you install nvidia-current ?
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, using this: http://codepad.org/NfZPjiQH
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, yea the instructions here: http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html say to restart
<daviddoria> brb
<BluesKaj> daviddoria:  X has to be disabled when installing a graphics driver , it looks like it installs but it's overridden by the  default ,probly the nouveau
<BluesKaj> too late .. no matter
<daniel_____> daviddoria: There is a specific guide for Kubuntu. jockey is notorious for not working - this is a perfect guide http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<daviddoria> That worked, once I restarted it showed up in the list
<daviddoria> but now when I try to setup my two screens, I get "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: 1680x1050 @1680x1050 +1680+0, DFP-4: 1680x1050 @1680x1050 +0+0' (Mode 3360x1050, id: 52) on X screen 0."
<daniel_____> goliat: A good idea is to install WICD with a gui. That usually solves most people's problems. By the way, Intel should just work out of the box, never had an issue before
<daniel_____> daviddoria: Correction, I meant this website http://dragly.org/2012/05/04/installing-the-nvidia-driver-in-kubuntu-12-04/
<daviddoria> Anyone have any idea about this "failed to set MetaMode" error?
<daviddoria> (sorry, I'm on IRC on a different machine now so I can actually read the responses and restart at the same time :) )
<BluesKaj> daviddoria:  does the driver show up in additional drivers? ...I have to ask :P
<doriad_> BluesKaj, yes, and it says that it is in use
<BluesKaj>  daviddoria , ok good
<doriad_> BluesKaj, so what's with this MetaMode error?
<doriad_> In the nvidia-settings, I see both monitors, and they are set to the same resolutions they were set to before I installed nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> daviddoria:  sorry I haven't seen that issue before ...dunno how to handle it
<BluesKaj> doriad_:  is nvidia-settings installed ?
<doriad_> BluesKaj, yes, this is where I'm trying to set up the resolutions and this is what is giving me the error
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> it's not a default install witht driver , it gives more options in the gui as well afaik
<doriad_> BluesKaj, yes, I have it and am using it
<BluesKaj> doriad_:  and invidia-current-updates as well ?
<jessie> So, I am using Kontact, but the main toolbar (file, edit, etc.) has disappeared in the kmail portion. I've tried ctrl+M but it did not bring it back.
<doriad_> so I disabled the proprietary driver
<doriad_> and now in KDE's Display settings, I only see 1 monitor
<jessie> Well, fixed my problem by restoring a backup of my ~/.kde/share/config/kontactrc file.
<Daskreech> jessie: what did you have in the broken file?
<jessie> It's long. Let me post a copy online. One momonte.
<jessie> *moment
<jessie> Actually, the relevant part is under [MainWindowkontact_kmailplugin]
<Daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jessie> It says MenuBar=Disabled.
<jessie> I tried deleting that line, but it didn't like that, so I restored a copy from earlier. That worked.
<jessie> Also, the Height was different
<maex> hallo
<maex> hallo
<maex> suche hilfe
<maex> wlan kummer#
<jessie> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Rid3r> hi there
<Rid3r> I would like to know if it's safe to alow an user to lanche xserver
<BluesKaj> Rid3r:  he needs the xserver for gui desktop
<Rid3r> BluesKaj: who he ?
<BluesKaj> the user
<Rid3r> I just want to know if it's safe
<BluesKaj> what kind of desktop are you using now, Rid3r?
<Rid3r> a kdm but anyway I don't want to lanch a desktom manager but a xserver
<BluesKaj> the xserver will already be running if you are using kdm
<Rid3r> ...
<Rid3r> I just want to know if it's safe...
<Daskreech> Rid3r: It can be. What is the person's purpose?
<Rid3r> to run a xserver as user
<Daskreech> You can use xnest if you want to contain them
<BluesKaj> it must be , you already have it on :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I think he means a new Xserver process for that user
<Daskreech> And I suppose they can turn it on and off as they please
<Rid3r> k I will red about Daskreech
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  I asked him THAT
<BluesKaj> oops
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...why didn;t he say so , a differnt user as xserver ...gawd
<Rid3r> cauz I lanch a virtual machine in an other tty...
<BluesKaj> like trying to squeeze water from a stone
<Rid3r> BluesKaj: different or not that is not the point dude
<BluesKaj> i'm not a "dude"
<Daskreech> Rid3r: of course
<Rid3r> lol
<BluesKaj> you know Rid3r , you could have mentioned the circumstances , it could have helped me tom understand what you meant ...we get so many questions here that aren't clear because of language barrier ..we need more detail ,,,at least I do
<BluesKaj> think I've had enough for one day
<Rid3r> Daskreech: beforte to install xnest can I lanch it as user ? and it will load more memory ?
<Daskreech> Before you install it ?
<Rid3r> ow... was already there*
<Rid3r> I'v read an old topic...
<Rid3r> Daskreech: I add the magick cookie and I try Xnest -auth .Xauthority :1 & or :2 but it still in the same tty...
<Rid3r> ow can I lanch it in an other tty ?
<Rid3r> with -display ?
<Daskreech> are you looking for something like http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Multiseat ?
<Rid3r> Daskreech: ow no... sometimes I  use sudo xinit /usr/bin/vmplayer -- :1
<Rid3r> and as you see it's not secure
<Rid3r> so I would like to know if it's safe to add a user to Xauthority to do it
<Daskreech> Rid3r: Maybe hop into #xorg ?
<Rid3r> Daskreech: ow I don't know that chan... I will continu my reserch and it I still bloked I will thanks :)
<Phiscribe> Rid3r what do you mean by save, if the users has a secure password then probably, granting universial access to x, probably not
<Phiscribe> safe that is
<Rid3r> Phiscribe: ok so way by default the user was not in Xauthority ?
<Rid3r> why*
<Phiscribe> remote access is usaly not turned on, i guess default is to close the door, let the user open it
<Daskreech> Phiscribe: Correct
<Rid3r> mmm ok ss I havejust to add my ser :)
<Rid3r> user*
<Rid3r> arg...
<Phiscribe> x over ssh is probably most secure, xauth is only partialy, direct display access not secure
<Rid3r> (sorry I hae amicrosoft ieless eyboard)
<Rid3r> Phiscribe: all is in localhost*
<Rid3r> I'm realy disapointed that dpkg-reconfigure x11-common do not work anymore...
<Rid3r> I'll try with Xwarper
<Rid3r> it work and the file still updated
<Rid3r> merci messieurs
<marco__> come faccio per la chat ?
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TheOneRing> is there also a kubuntu active quantal quetzal beta?
<TheOneRing> alpha
<TheOneRing> ^^
<TheOneRing> daylies are somehow to unstable
<Riddell> TheOneRing: no, upstream haven't made a release to go with the latest KDE so there's not much point yet
<Riddell> TheOneRing: are you a user?
<TheOneRing> k
<TheOneRing> I try to install kubuntu active from time to time on my tablet
<Riddell> TheOneRing: what tablet do you use?
<TheOneRing> samsung series 7
<TheOneRing> XE700T1
<TheOneRing> but plasma active needs still some improvement
<TheOneRing> ^^
<Riddell> TheOneRing: yep needs some work for sure, but that's happening
<TheOneRing> and kubuntu active was horrible unstable the last few times I tried it
<TheOneRing> with the latest daily the install process  crashed :P
<TheOneRing> can I install the desktop version with a more active ppa then https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa ?
<Riddell> TheOneRing: well quantal has a recent snapshot of plasma active in it but that doesn't mean it's stable
<Riddell> there is no desktop version, that's the point of active :)
#kubuntu 2012-07-27
<frogonwheels> Kmail + imap resources sucks big time time at the moment (like for the last couple of months).  Gets stuck retrieving new mails.  I'm using webmail.  I guess I should probably just remove the config and start again. *sigh*.
<mydogsnameisrudy> thunderbird?
<linuxdude> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> In this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> change "12.04 Beta 1" to "12.10 alpha 3"
<Deet> so....i decided to install 12.04 to a macbook. nothing is working right. i don't have ethernet (port is physically broken) so i'm trying to get a usb wifi card working. however it's in a persistant down state no matter what i do.
<Deet> ubuntu wiki on wifi isnt helping me any. following directions and nothing is changing
<Deet> any ideas?
<Deet> hrm....guess i'll try again sometime tomorrow.
<Walzmyn> hi
<Walzmyn> Just install Kubuntu on my new computer and in Quasel I cannot see any chat text - see all the people in the channel but the main window is blank
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: Hi what's up?
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: which version of Kmail?
<frogonwheels> Daskreech: 4.8.3
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: what kind of stuck?
<frogonwheels> Daskreech: old message are in the top list, but the bottom just has  'Retrieving Folder Contents'    Please wait...
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: ah. Um
<Daskreech> I normally just flip the server check on and off to fix that
<Daskreech> But I have a messed up network
<frogonwheels> hmm.. cannot check <blah> in offline mode notifications. yeah might be it.. but possibly only partially. will try anyawy
<Daskreech> ok
<frogonwheels> Daskreech: which option do you toggle?
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: alt+F2 -> akonadi configuration -> resource -> modify -> enable interval cheking
<frogonwheels> Daskreech: modify button doesn't work. I'm guessing that's bad.
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: O_O
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: restart akonadi on the next tab over
<frogonwheels> hmm.. could be a mysql issue
<Daskreech> got a mysql error?
<EmanuelT> ola
<Daskreech> HOla
<EmanuelT> Tudo bom? Alguem do Brasil?
<BadDesign> Firefox doens't work on Kubuntu
<BadDesign> sucks
<jdrs> I'm using firefox
<jdrs> It works.
<Peace-> BadDesign: here works :D
<BadDesign> I have Kubuntu at home and at work at Firefox stopped working in both after the latest updates
<BadDesign> *at = and
<BadDesign> I open it and I can't freaking do anything with it its freezes
<BadDesign> and btw linux graphics sucks
<Peace-> BadDesign: well  you know the first rule of a administrator says : if it works don't touch ti
<Peace-> BadDesign: no it's the driver
<Peace-> BadDesign: maybe you have a proprietary video card
<jdrs> Peace->: right.
<Peace-> here i have an intel ...
<BadDesign> I have NVIDIA at home with nvidia drivers and it sucks
<Peace-> and it works like a charm
<BadDesign> KDE is slughish as heck
<BadDesign> Nouveau the same
<Peace-> BadDesign: so call NVIDIA and says your diver sucks
<Peace-> BadDesign: i have an ati and intel
<Peace-> no problem with that
<Peace-> it's a proprietary issue that
<BadDesign> good for you bad for me
<BadDesign> :)
<Peace-> BadDesign: next time for work just use intel
<Peace-> in 5 years i have never had a problem with intel
<BadDesign> I want to buy a Mac just because its UNIX and the GUI WORKS! But don't have enough money *yet*
<Peace-> BadDesign: so...
<BadDesign> All DEs in Linux are crap
<BadDesign> used them all don't like them
<Peace-> what's the point to came here saying that linux is crap
<Peace-> because nvidia makes bad drvier?
<Peace-> it's an NVIDIA problem not a linux problem
<Peace-> btw this is not the correct channel to do what you are doing
<Peace-> that is trolling linux
<jdrs> Btw, how do you enable threaded mails in Alpine? Like in mutt? Anyone?
<Peace-> BadDesign: kde is the most powerfull DE
<Peace-> even more powerfull of mac in my eyes
<Peace-> but ... this is my opinion of course
 * Peace- knows how kde works
<BadDesign> Peace-: I agree that KDE is the *most* usable Linux DE but it doens't work well on LInux for me... in FreeBSD I had the best experience with Nvidia drivers and the performance with KDE was staggering
 * Peace- at  user level of course
<Peace-> BadDesign: it's your video card
<Peace-> it's well known that kd with some NVIDIA crappy video card doens't work well
<BadDesign> I still wish I had a Mac, though... UNIX that works!!
<BadDesign> (on the desktop)
<Peace-> BadDesign: ok get the money go out of there and buy one
<BadDesign> will do, as soon as possible :)
<Peace-> if you have not money , get a work, stop crying and go out of there and buy one
<Peace-> what's the problem ?
<BadDesign> The problem is that Linux still sucks in so many ways after all these years...
<Peace-> BadDesign: so don't use it
 * Peace- feels great with linux
<BadDesign> I'm using it for development... I'm a programmer...
<BadDesign> and C & C++ feels at home in it
<Peace-> but if it sucks don't use it
<BadDesign> I can't.. I'm addicted to it :) but I still think it sucks
<BadDesign> need to do something about it
<Peace-> !offtopic | BadDesign
<ubottu> BadDesign: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jdrs> If you're a programmer and you there's something you don't like in something the DEs you use, fix it. Linux and the DEs are configurable.
<Peace-> BadDesign: ok now go in the offtopic channel
<BadDesign> ok, peace
<BadDesign> ;)
<jdrs> have fun in there.
<jdrs> Got the thread working in Alpine! yuss
<gnomefreak> how do i unlock dpkg? i thought the factoid was lock but its not
<redjack1964> does someone can tell me where can i find the rekonq's plugins folder?
<redjack1964> i've installed Flash plugin but when i want to watch any videos on youtube (for example) that doesn't work!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hganavak> Can someone please link me to a guide on installing Mono or w/e the minimal Software possible is to compile and run C# programs
<jdrs> Hganavak apt-get mono-complete.
<Hganavak> That's the one ;)
<jdrs> or ubuntu-mono
<Snowhog> redjack1964: Look in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy: hi
<rottingdead> Hello, I think I'm  missing a plugin, or something.. I'm using amd64 Kubuntu, 12.04, and Wine sounds work, but the game sounds I play, any ideas?
<rottingdead> but not the**
<rottingdead> It doesn't make sense
<daniel___> rottingdead: openal1 fixes most things
<rottingdead> daniel___: Thanks, already installed.
<rottingdead> daniel___: It's strange, I can click Audio Tab, and that works, but not my Guild Wars game sounds, the sounds aren't muted.
<daniel___> rottingdead: Also check your phonon settings and try alsamixer in the konsole. Otherwise its a wine config thing and you should try a wine irc or forum as wine is a tricky beast.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Yeah, checked everything I knew about..  But can't see to pinpoint the issue.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Anything to do with amd64 at all?
<rottingdead> daniel___: I'm thinking I'm missing a lib32 package.
<daniel___> rottingdead: In alsamixer even if the volume is up check there isn't a "MM" at the bottom. Is your wine prefix 64bit?
<rottingdead> daniel___: Yeah, shoul I WINEARCH=win32 winecfg it?
<daniel___> Yeah 64bit prefixes work on very little and are super buggy. Its improving but is going to take a while. A lib32 package is probably not going to save you. Try Play On Linux. Its pretty decent.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Aaaaaah, I see what you mean, for Wine Sound Output, it "NOW" has my envy24 Family Card in it.
<daniel___> rottingdead: Cool, check it out and see if you get it going. Try play on linux and stick 32bit wine prefixes. You'll have a lot less hassles.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Hua, dummy mme!  I shoulda thought about this in the first place, sounds are NOW working, =).  Thanks!!
<daniel___> rottingdead: Have fun and no problems
<rottingdead> daniel___: Was driving me crazy not having the Guild Wars sounds, heheh..  Guild Wars has cinematics, if you're familiar with it.
<daniel___> rottingdead: I've never played but seen people play it. Its not my forte. I prefer FPS and racing and some RTS.
<addict> hello
<daniel___> addict: Yeah?
<addict> I think I need some help
<rottingdead> daniel___: Aaah yeah, I see, I see.
<rottingdead> daniel___: You op?
<addict> Am I in the right place?
<daniel___> rottingdead: Nope, just trying to help that's all.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Aaah, who's the 2 ops, any ideas?
<daniel___> addict: Depends on what you want. Help yes, chatter no, dev no.
<addict> I have this problem with dual monitor and ATI driver
<addict> cant set up a dual screen,
<rottingdead> addict: Did you get xrandr installed?  Or randr too I think?
<addict> It reverts to 1280 and clones both
<rottingdead> addict: Oooh, you mean it's working, just cloning?
<daniel___> rottingdead: They bots, they sort of manage the irc and can respond to some questions etc. I only started irc three days ago.
<addict> hmmm not that I know of, Iḿ a newby to Linux, just got off Windows 7
<addict> Yeah, cant get it to display it like i want to
<daniel___> addict: Proprietry or Open SOurce driver?
<rottingdead> addict: They both are working, yes?
<addict> Yeah they do
<addict> but just clone, and wont accept any other setting
<rottingdead> addict: Doesn't ATi's Catalyst come with something to confiure?
<addict> yeah, doesnt workt either
<rottingdead> addict: You don't really need it these days, but got a xorg.conf file?
<addict> a what ?:D, again this is my second day on linux
<rottingdead> addict: Sorry, xorg.conf that'll be in /etc/X11/ directory.
<addict> 1 mom
<daniel___> addict: Check the KDE settings. That could be your solution. I'm fairly sure thats the hassle.
<addict> Section "Screen"
<addict> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<addict> 	DefaultDepth	24
<addict> EndSection
<addict> Section "Module"
<FloodBotK1> addict: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<addict> 	Load	"glx"
<addict> was just pasting the file
<rottingdead> daniel___: nVidia's X Server Settings, IMO, is so much easier, although, I haven't owned an ATi in a long time, I've always used nVidia's.
<addict> well.. ive been in the settings, but no help :(
<addict> I used > Settings > system settings > Display and monitor
<addict> but i just wont accept
<rottingdead> addict: There "Might" be a package in Kubuntu, I checked wgetpaste, but not available in Kubuntu, just Gentoo appparently, that you can run as root, and that gives a link.
<rottingdead> addict: In Gentoo, it's sudo wgetpaste /some/dir/some/file..
<rottingdead> addict: After running that as root for root directories, it gives a link for us to see, rather than flooding.
<daniel___> rottingdead: Yeah I got a laptop but at the last second the system got updated to a Optimus GPU. I actually think that Bumblebee 3.0 is incredible even with the performance hit.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Bumblebee?
<addict> i can paste some lines :D 1 mom
<rottingdead> addict: pastebin.org is best one to use.
<daniel___> rottingdead: Yeah its an Optimus workaround for linux. Its pretty great. Check it out:  http://bumblebee-project.org/
<addict> http://pastebin.com/BPy2j6Gc
<addict> here ya go
<rottingdead> addict: Looks like mine, but mine only has one section, like I said, xorg.conf files really aren't needed these days.
<addict> quite annoying :( in Windows I would be able to fix this, but itś all so new for me
<rottingdead> addict: There should be 2 sections in the xorg.conf file,  one for monitor "0" and another for Monitor "1"
<rottingdead> addict: Linux looks at numbers differently, it starts at 0, rather than 1.
<rottingdead> addict: Windows might say Monitor 1 monitor 2, no?
<addict> correct :), but not only that, i mean I know windows much much better
<rottingdead> addict: Heh, it's designed that way.
<addict> I'm like a 5 year old using a computer :)
<rottingdead> addict: Here's one for you, notice any performance difference?
<addict> not yet :D
<rottingdead> addict: Not even start up?
<daniel___> addict: Don't feel bad. Once you get the hang of it, you will never want to go back.
<addict> but I think it will be better once i configured it all
<addict> yeah, I heard that alot
<addict> so I want to push trough
<addict> but its hard when you know nothing about how it works (yet)
<rottingdead> addict: I had a 16 day uptime begining of this month, didn't lose one ounce out of performance, =).
<addict> Well,, windows 7 doesnt either these days,
<rottingdead> addict: (K)Ubuntu is designed to be easy, so there shouldn't have to be any messing around with confing files in this system.
<addict> but nvm, I want to use this.. but I need my 2 displays
<daniel___> rottingdead: 16 days? Thats ok. I went three months before I realized that I hadn't updated.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Eh, I had Gentoo installed, but I decided to wipe and dual boot, well, it ended up not taking, heheheh..  daniel___ And I don't feel like waiting on Gentoo, that's source based, and not binary basd.
<daniel___> addict: 95% of linux installation just work with no hassles even for multi-monitor set-ups. ATI are the only problem you'll ever face nowadays. Even wireless cards are almost fully resolved.
<addict> I noticed
<addict> but this is really annoying :(
<rottingdead> daniel___: Yeah, I don't really know _anything_ about ATi's, but when I was dual monitoring, nVidia X Server Settings worked like a charm.
<rottingdead> I also heard that ATi's Linux Suppot isn't that great neither, not customer support, but system support, or that sort.
<addict> :'( its getting frustrating
<daniel___> rottingdead: Gentoo? Ouch. I used to Arch and it was the greatest distribution I have used but I just wanted something more mainstream for software reasons. Yeah nvidia (even if its a blod) is fantastic but not as good as Intel
<addict> maybe someone can Look at it via teamviewer ?:D
<rottingdead> addict: It's strange, Catalyst _should_ have an option to make it _Not_ copy, and make it expand.
<addict> yeah, but that option is geyed out
<addict> greyed*
<addict> lol
<rottingdead> addict: Define greyed out?
<rottingdead> addict: Sounds like you're missing a package then...
<addict> hm.. well there is no possibility to do it, no sure how to explain exactly
<addict> rly?
<rottingdead> addict: Most definitely, but I can't say for sure.
<addict> do you use teamviewer, and want to help me? :)
<daniel___> addict: If I were you I might wait till later and hope a person experienced with it comes along. There might be a setting that conflicts, play around a bit.
<rottingdead> addict: Isn't there a command like ati-xconfig ??  For nvidia, it's nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<addict> i have no clue, again I know nothing about linux, I can hardly install something
<rottingdead> nVidia writes the xorg.conf file for you, makes life much easier, it seems like ati should have something similar as well.
<sonic6174_> you can play around with ati options in command line
<sonic6174_> with aticonfig
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Aaah, there we go, =).
<addict> and what command do i use for that
<sonic6174_> aticonfig
<rottingdead> addict: Don't forget your sudo first!!
<addict> sudo apt-get install aticonfig ??
<daniel___> addict: Did you sudo catalyst?
<rottingdead> addict: No no, that should have already came  with the ati driver.
<sonic6174_> did you install the catalyst driver from amd?
<rottingdead> addict: This is a dumb question, are you on Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<addict> Kubuntu suggested a driver update at  Aditional drivers (KUBUNTU :) )
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: I usually use in KDE -> System -> Additional Drivers.
<rottingdead> addict: Yes!!  Did you do it?
<addict> yeah i did
<addict> now i have faster video, but no dual monitor
<tickhack> hi all
<rottingdead> addict: Try running aticonfig, there _Might_ be options you can add as well, such as argb-glx-visuals, but don't quote me.
<tickhack> IM HACKER xD
<addict> well this is hard, I really want to, but Im such a GUI guy
<addict> only in windows i know commands :D
<tickhack> :)
<daniel___> tickhack: Have a question?
<rottingdead> addict: Heh, better than me!!  I don't even know Windows command to show uptime, haha.
<tickhack> no
<rottingdead> addict: In Linux, just type -> uptime, and you'll get it, =).
<daniel___> tickhack: #kubuntu-offtopic is for chatter
<rottingdead> addict: 10:41:19 up  1:28,  3 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.54, 0.71
<tickhack> daniel shut up
<addict> 4. Install the driver.
<addict> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<addict> 5. Generate a fresh xorg.conf BEFORE REBOOTING!
<addict> sudo aticonfig --initial
<FloodBotK1> addict: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rottingdead> addict: Stop doing that!!  Pastebin!!
<addict> iḿ sorry
<addict> sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<addict> is that something?
<rottingdead> How many lines for flood ?
<addict> again, sorry.
<rottingdead> addict: Perhaps, not sure.
<genii-around> rottingdead: 4th line is a flood
<rottingdead> addict: Do this -> man aticonfig
<rottingdead> addict: In another terminal or terminal tab.
<addict> sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<addict> oops i mean
<addict> : no manual entry
<rottingdead> addict: What?!  No manual entry for aticonfig?  =(.
<addict> indeed
<rottingdead> addict: Try aticonfig --help
<tickhack> <daniel___> fuck you
<addict> omg, so many options
<tickhack> asdasd
<tickhack> asdasd
<tickhack> zxczxc
<tickhack> zxc
<FloodBotK1> tickhack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tickhack> zx
<rottingdead> addict: Heh, just see if you find a line for something like argb-glx-visuals
<tickhack> how to install opera ?
<rottingdead> I read somewhere, argb-glx-visuals is for unity, I don't kow.
<addict> http://pastebin.com/YDtQfu8C
<rottingdead> tickhack: apt-get install opera, no?
<addict> alot of text
<tickhack> no (
<rottingdead> addict: eak, that might be longer options han in nvidia-xconfig, hahah.
<addict> :D i suspected
<tickhack> ????? how to install opera ?????
<daniel___> tickhack: http://www.opera.com/ It should have a download tab pop up or n the bottom. Then just download and install. Its not in the official repositories
<rottingdead> addict:  http://pastebin.com/e2TSyFU1
<rottingdead> addict: That's my help menu for nvidia-xconfig.
<addict> that looks more manageable
<rottingdead> addict: Yah, but the man page is even larger.
<daniel___> tickhack: http://www.opera.com/download/
<genii-around> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<rottingdead> addict: I'm sad about no man page for aticonfig, =(.
<genii-around> There's a few different methods outlined at the URL
<tickhack> <daniel___> tickhack: http://www.opera.com/download/
<tickhack> <-- chipbennett (~quassel@24-107-6-151.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<tickhack> <daniel___> tickhack: http://www.opera.com/download/
<tickhack> <-- chipbennett (~quassel@24-107-6-151.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<FloodBotK1> tickhack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rottingdead> What's the zq modes?
<addict> Rightclick the K menu and select Menu Editor.
<addict> Search for AMD Catalyst Control Center Administrative and change the command "amdxdg-su -c amdcccle" to "kdesudo amdcccle"
<addict> they say here
<tickhack> <daniel___> opera says "sory an error occured"
<tickhack> ???
<genii-around> rottingdead: "relaxed mute"
<rottingdead> addict: Sorry, I can't be of much more help..
<genii-around> !opera | tickhack
<ubottu> tickhack: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<tickhack> <daniel___> ?????
<daniel___> tickhack: I can't find it. Packaged doesn't always mean in repos. Elaborate on the error
<addict> i think I fixed it!! :)
<genii-around> In a pastebin, preferably!
<addict> I had the same problem getting into the Catalyst Control Center in admin mode, changing the menu shortcut didn't help but doing 'sudo amdcccle' from terminal went in OK.
<rottingdead> Aaah, as an off-topic, #gentoo #gentoo-chat is more stricter, flooding = 4 lines, but flooding gets you kicked from room, heheh.
<addict> now i can change it (the gui wouldnt accept my password)
<addict> seems to be a common problem
<addict> Ill reboot and let you guys know in a minute
<rottingdead> Excellent.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead:  yeah weel , gentoo users are known to wear hair shirts , hence their prickly nature :)
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Yeah, that system is NOT meant for new comers, heheh...  I just don't  have the patience right now to wait a few hours for compiling.
<addict> hm.. nothing happend
<rottingdead> addict: We got one issue gone, they both are working, now it's onto the next, figure out why the one section is greyed out.
<addict> what was the command again i just sent?
<daniel___> rottingdead: You should really try Arch. Its a good compromise between Gentoo and Ubuntu but totally different.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Been there done that..  I went from this system to Arch Linux, then to Gentoo.
<rottingdead> daniel___: I learned more about CLI in Gentoo then I ever would have in Arch Linux.
<rottingdead> addict: aticonfig?
<addict> somthing wit cc in it
<sonic6174_> amdcccle?
<addict> sudo aticc something
<rottingdead> yes!!
<addict> tnx
<sonic6174_> np
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Do you know much about ati?  We're strugglingh ere.
<sonic6174_> lol i just got started too
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Aaaw.  Heheh.
<daniel___> rottingdead: Ah ok. Yeah thats true. Gentoo has its pros. But lets shut up before a LFS user rocks up.
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Dual monitoring, or Linux in general?
<sonic6174_> had kubuntu for about a month
<rottingdead> daniel___: Linux From Scrath user rocks up?  What?
<sonic6174_> i dont have dual mon, i just started playing around with ati driver since a couple days ago
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Oh oh oh.
<sonic6174_> rottingdead: i'm trying to get heroes of newerth to work
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Okie, whatever that is, heh.
<sonic6174_> rottingdead: it's a moba style game
<addict> ok got it fixed!! :), sudo amdcccle ... then I can just modufy it (Via GUI it wont accept my password)
<addict> thanks for your help rottingdead
<daniel___> rottingdead: It means before one of them says something up and makes us feel amatureish.
<rottingdead> sonic6174_: Aaah, a game.
 * rottingdead Not much of a gamer.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Aaah, I see what you mean now..  Honestly, I was looking into that, it looks pretty straight forward..
<rottingdead> daniel___: Learn Gentoo, and you can do it yourself, just have to dedicate the time, and the ambition.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Yeah, I didn't feel like doing something time consuming, or too difficult, so I just decided on Kubuntu, don't really want to sit around for Gentoo, and Arch's system is all whacked now, =(.
<rottingdead> Hmm, looks like nobody is really having any issues with this systen.
<daniel___> rottingdead: I wish I had the time. My summer research just eats my time. I think i'll get back to arch dependning on when it gets stable again. I'm going to play OpenSuse 12.2 and 12.10.
<rottingdead> daniel___: Bah, no offense intended, but just stick with Kubuntu, I personally think Kubunt is better anyway, heheh.
<daniel___> rottingdead: Look I know people base OpenSuse for the Novell deal but the community is great and their kde implementation is flawless. Kubuntu  forces me to make a few fixes.
<BluesKaj> been fooling with ubuntu and differnt desktops , dunno what they were thinking when they made unity the defaulr , it's awful IMO.
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: I know, I know!!
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: I'm KDE or FluxBox, nothing more, nothing less.
<rottingdead> I'm a command line addict, and FluxBox I pretty much fell in love with, LOL..  There's is NO icons, unless you install what's that package?
<daniel___> BluesKaj: Ubuntu should have switched to KDE and invested time in creating a custom set-up etc with some tweaking. I've seen a beeter "unity" implementation with KDE than actual unity.
<rottingdead> Keyboard shortcuts, and man pages, I'd be lost with them.
<BluesKaj> rottingdead:  I'm an old "on the job windows user" , so kde fits my comfort zone , and I find navidation more logical on kde.
<rottingdead> LOVE to read, and want to spend like 1 or 2 hours reading?  man mplayer have fun, =P.
<BluesKaj> navigation that is
<ed456754> hi, please help, yesterday I got notification in the lower right corner that desktop effects are off, there was an option to enable them, I cilcked it, nothing happened, so I shut down the laptop, today I boot up,boots up fine, login screen is fine, but then the screen suddenly flips over, tect also is backwards and upside down, what to do now? I tried changiong screen oreintation but that
<ed456754> didnt help
<rottingdead> BluesKaj: Yeah, don't get me wrong, I was a hardcore eye candy freak myself, severely addicted, but I broke it, whew, =P.
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj:  you told me one time how to put a delay on touch pad er keyboard after typing ,, trying to find that again? delays the touchpad from moving cursror
<daniel___> BluesKaj: I just wish default KDE was better set up. Krunner isn't pumped enough, neither is amarok, gwenview and kontact. They are in a league of their own.
<rottingdead> ed456754: Are you using an nVidia video card?
<ed456754> no its a integrated intel hd3000
<daniel___> mydogsnameisrudy: Synaptics/ touchpad configuration. Its at the bttom or something.
<rottingdead> ed456754: Aaah, alright then..  Latest nvidia-drivers has a bug in it, it's causing screen blanks, it's being wrked on.
<daniel___> ed456754: Which kubuntu are using?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy:  uhm , I don't recall , all I know about touchpad is defeating it in synaptiks
<ed456754> daniel___ but i didnt change/update anything, I think its 12.04
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok found it thx
<mydogsnameisrudy> must have looked 10 times and didnt see it
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Doesn't xset r rate** work as well for those?
<daniel___> ed456754: By the way System Settings >  Desktop Effects > Advanced. Try opengl for composting and if it crashed again try xrender. In 11.04 HD3000 was kind of buggy but in 12.04 its flawless. Everything works fully for me.
<mydogsnameisrudy> no idea rottingdead
<phoenix_firebrd> is it good to install kubuntu 12.10 alpha 1 and then update instead of installing 12.10 alpha 3 frehly?
<ed456754> daniel___ ok I ll try that, everything was working fine until I clicked that notification, thanks
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy: , daniel___ thought synaptiks is in system settings>input devices, or does it have a wdget too ?
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Yeah, it's for keyboard repeat and delay.
<daniel___> BluesKaj: SYnaptics and the kde touchpad are similaar but a little redundant. They are actually two seperate things!
<BluesKaj> daniel___:  yes , synaptiks is the repos , touchpad is default
<daniel___> Synaptics is really my go to for touchpad config.
<rottingdead> daniel___: I'm from NY US, right?  We had a tornado here!!
<rottingdead> daniel___: Are  you in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<rsaldanar> anyone can tell me which program is used to connect to wireless networks with which I have no Passwords
<rsaldanar> hello
<daniel____> rsaldanar: That's illegal and against code of conduct. However, if you are doing penetration testing then look at backtrack. You will need patched drivers etc and only BT will make it easy for you.
<rsaldanar> Daniel
<rsaldanar> I have a network in my house and I have entered several veses and I have been paying the service provider and another enjoying my internet, I'm new to Kubuntu and I want to know the program!
<rsaldanar> how I can change this IRC for a community that speaks Spanish?
<rsaldanar> hello
<genii-around> !es | rsaldanar
<ubottu> rsaldanar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rsaldanar> ok, muchas gracias Ubottu
<SebastianG> Where are my Plasma config files? Just added a plasmoid, now plasma-desktop crashes immediately everytime i try...
<genii-around> SebastianG: in ~/.kde/share/config/
<SebastianG> genii-around: do you know which file determines which plasmoids are loaded?
<genii-around> SebastianG: Sorry, not offhand. Maybe you can grep for the plasmoid name
<SebastianG> genii-around: right, i'll give it a try
<SebastianG> genii-around: .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc was the bad guy. thank you!
<genii-around> SebastianG: You're welcome
<t2n2> hi
<Galvatron> Hi
<em> hey my kubuntu froze up. Only firefox was working but i could not close the firefox window, nor change any of the windows in the kde toolbar
<em> i just did ctrl+alt+f2 to get here
<em> is there anyway to force kdm to restart or anything like that?
<mydogsnameisrudy> you need to save something?
<mydogsnameisrudy> sudo reboot
<em> mydogsnameisrudy: well obviously i could just restart the computer
<em> i thought there might be a more elegant solution than that :/
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya looking for restart X
<Galvatron> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace (kill X), if you've enabled it.
<mydogsnameisrudy> not sure
<em> this is some kind of problem with kwin or with plasma or whatever it is that controls the bar at the bottom of the KDE screen
<em> the k menu button won't work either.
<em> nothing responding
<em> is this a common bug?
<em> Galvatron: no i didn't enable that.
<em> i guess i just have to turn the computer off and back on. How horrible.
<em> im back.
<em> its not good if your operating system makes you turn off the computer and restart it.
<mydogsnameisrudy> sorry had to run a bit there em
<Daskreech> em: sudo service kdm restart ?
<Roey> hey all
<ArchangelSe7en> hey
<Roey> anyone here tell me about QML and why it is considered a bonus that parts of KWin have been re-written in it?
<Roey> I am wondering about this Qt Quick thing
<Roey> it feels like just more lock-in for a developer
<Daskreech> Hi
<Daskreech> How is it lockin?
<Daskreech> anymore so than havign it written in C++ or Python?
<Roey> er not lock-in like that
<Roey> I meant, "another markup language specific to a product"
<Roey> like Microsoft HTML
<Walzmyn> I've just installed Kubuntu on a new machine and Quassel is connecting to the server, but not showing me any thing in the chat window
<Daskreech> Roey: Not sure if it works like that but you are welcome to bring that up in #qt
<Daskreech> Roey: But think of it as Qt for JS
<genii-around> DFrostedWang: Convert to mjpeg , as described here: http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2008/03/29/creating-video-thumbnails-using-ffmpeg/
#kubuntu 2012-07-28
<diegosx> someone can help me?
<renato_saron> PUTZ como usa isso ;P
<renato_saron> que paleolítico isso ake
<renato_saron> uahhuaHUHUuhHU
<genii-around> !br | renato_saron
<ubottu> renato_saron: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<server_> ola boa noite
<genii-around> !br | server_
<ubottu> server_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ben__> how do I join a chat?
<DarthFrog> !ask | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem installing kubuntu 12.04 on my uefi system (asrock 970 extreme 3)
<uglyoldbob> it keeps rebooting and freezing
<DarthFrog> uglyoldbob: Does it run OK from CD?
<uglyoldbob> DarthFrog: I will try that now
<uglyoldbob> DarthFrog: well it appears to run ok from cd
<uglyoldbob> error: prefix is not set as an error on booting (from the UEFI i believe)
<DarthFrog> Don't know anything about UEFI, sorry.
<DarthFrog> uglyoldbob:  Have a gander at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting   Perhaps that'll have the info you need.
<uglyoldbob> well it finally got installed and it boots
<uglyoldbob> i think the setting i needed was ide mode for sata and uefi boot of the cd drive
<DarthFrog> Good stuff, glad to hear it.
<uglyoldbob> or the system I just put together is unstable, i think it just froze up
<uglyoldbob> 11.6v seems to low for the 12v rail
<DarthFrog> That seems unlikely.  400 mV shouldn't make that kind of difference.
<uglyoldbob> hmm i cant do the memory test option from grub
<uglyoldbob> well i found out my monitor has bad caps
<uglyoldbob> how do i make the taskbar different for each virtual desktop?
 * ICWiener has to reboot bbiab
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: You mean only show what's on that desktop?
<uglyoldbob> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: Right click on the taskbar -> taskbar settings -> Show only from Desktop
<uglyoldbob> ok thanks, i looked everywhere except there
<uglyoldbob> or rather, many places other than there
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: Well glad you got it working
<Daskreech> You cna play with a lot of stuff in there
<Daskreech> (as is usual for KDE settings dialogs)
<uglyoldbob> ok joy my comp keeps freezing up
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Joy all around
<uglyoldbob> ok so when it locks up, the sound output is all noise (real loud)
<skreech__> uglyoldbob: the sound gets louder when it locked up?
<uglyoldbob> skreech__: well it only did the sound thing one time, but i can reliably make it freeze/reboot with "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<skreech__> uglyoldbob: really?
<skreech__> in konsole?
<skreech__> that's the GUI?
<skreech__> or does it freeze in a tty as well?
<uglyoldbob> skreech__: ill check (i think its some bad hardware, even though its all brand new)
<uglyoldbob> ctrl_alt_f1 for tty?
<uglyoldbob> the whole system crashes/reboots (I run the command from a bash shell running in kde
<uglyoldbob> i think perhaps my motherboard picked a speed slightly too fast for my ram (i changed it to the right value and it SEEMS to work so far)
<baffone85> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my notebook compaq mini
<baffone85> i have a problem with wireless, can you help me?
<uglyoldbob> baffone85: what model?
<baffone85> i don't know beacuse there isn't a picture, what can i do to know it?
<baffone85> on display there is only compaq mini
 * DFrostedWang is going to sleep now
<baffone85> i think compaq mini s110
<baffone85> can you help me?
<SteveRiley> @baffone85: what's up?
<baffone85> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my notebook compaq mini, i have a problem with wireless
<baffone85> i have compaq mini s110
<SteveRiley> what kind of wireless adapter is in a mini s110?
<baffone85> what can i see it?
<SteveRiley> open a konsole window
<SteveRiley> run lsusb
<SteveRiley> copy the output here
<baffone85> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<baffone85> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<baffone85> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:21b4 Broadcom Corp.
<baffone85> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<baffone85> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBotK1> baffone85: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baffone85> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1fea:0047
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115154/
<SteveRiley> ugh, broadcom wireless... never fun. hold on
<baffone85> what can i solve this problem?
<SteveRiley> oops. wrong command
<SteveRiley> run lspci
<SteveRiley> then put in a new paste
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115165/
<SteveRiley> have you tried the utility that installs additional drivers?
<baffone85> yes but without internet it not work
<SteveRiley> you will need to use a wired ethernet connection to install the drivers
<baffone85> i haven't wired ethernet
<SteveRiley> what? there's no ethernet port on your mini?
<baffone85> i haven't a possibility to connect with wired ethernet
<TheMiner> trying to install wireless drivers?
<SteveRiley> then i really don't know how to guide you, as i've not had to work through that particular problem myself.
<SteveRiley> theminer: yeah, baffone85 has broadcom wifi, needs the wl driver, but no ethernet to use to download/install it via jockey
<TheMiner> then will need to use another pc to download it and put it on a USB drive
<SteveRiley> yup
<SteveRiley> i wonder if somewhere on ubuntu forums there might already be a post from someone who's done it that way, and would have step-by-step instructions. worth taking a few minutes to search, i'd think
<TheMiner> what is the specific adapter and what version of Ubuntu is he running?
<SteveRiley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115165/
<SteveRiley> ubuntu = 10.04
<SteveRiley> system = compaq/hp mini s110
<TheMiner> which installation media was used to install Ubuntu?
<SteveRiley> i don't know. baffone85, are you still here?
<TheMiner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9263039#post9263039
<TheMiner> There is the step by step if he ever comes back online
<TheMiner> Best of luck
<baffone85> thank's for help
<TheMiner> np
<TheMiner> If you could somehow find a place where you could jack in with ethernet it would be a lot easier
<TheMiner> The issue is not with your wireless adapter,..it is actually with you wired which is causing a glitch with your wireless
<SteveRiley> baffone mentioned using wired ethernet isn't an option.
<TheMiner> Yeah I saw that,..is too bad,...would be knocking on someones door if I had to lol
<TheMiner> time for bed,...early day tomorrow
<TheMiner> nite everyone
<SteveRiley> nighty night
<fmmy> asdf
<fmmy> df
<fmmy> f
<fmmy> f
<FloodBotK1> fmmy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aziz> hey guys, is there some software which can turn my laptop wlan into an access point?
<bazhang> !ics | aziz
<ubottu> aziz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<aziz> bazhang: thanks very much!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kubuntu> ciao
<kubuntu> !list
<ubottu> kubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<livingdaylight> hia
<livingdaylight> looking in muon I see a thousand and one versions of java. Which is the openjdk7 version I need?
<Ossido> Hello. I have a problem, maybe you can help me.
<Ossido> I have the last Kubuntu on my laptop. And eveything was fine until yesterday
<Ossido> Yesterday I did one of the automatic updates
<Ossido> and now I cannot log in
<sally> and?
<sally> ouch
<Ossido> the login manager hanges right after login
<Ossido> also with a newly-created user
<sally> try with te sudo command
<Ossido> try what?
<sally> have you root account?
<Ossido> there is no root account...
<sally> in the terminal, try su -root
<Ossido> ...
<Ossido> "invalid option"
<Ossido> I think it's some problem with screen resolution/graphic cards, not permissions
<sally> i tink is  a kernel
<sally> a
<Ossido> I tried selecting a previous version at boot, but it's the same
<sally> try reboot
<Ossido> sure
<Ossido> and?
<BluesKaj> Ossido:  did youtry the recovery kernel ?
<Ossido> hmm, no, I did not
<Ossido> I'll try now
<Ossido> 3.2.0-27-generic (recovery mode)
<BluesKaj> choose the repair broken packages dialog
<Ossido> it wants to install 10 new packages
<Ossido> I go on
<Ossido> ok, done
<Ossido> resumed normal boot
<k0s> Всем привет
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ossido> hmm
<Ossido> So, now the login manager tells me "failed to load session "gnome""
<Ossido> and I don't see a KDE option
<BluesKaj> Ossido:  are you on ubuntu ? if so then join #ubuntu chat for support
<Ossido> Kubuntu
<Ossido> I've always and only used Kde and Kubuntu for years
<BluesKaj> Ossido: ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 , login , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ossido> oh
<Ossido> I was missing kubuntu-desktop
<Ossido> this is so strange
<BluesKaj> Ossido:  installing kde doesn't include the kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> kde is a framework for many differnt OS desktops
<Ossido> ok, but this is a kubuntu that I installed moths ago and has worked perfectly well
<Ossido> well, anyway :)
<Ossido> Ok, it's logging in
<Ossido> Thank you very much
<Ossido> I was stumped
<BluesKaj> Ossido:  np
<livingdaylight> hi BluesKaj
<jdrs> Anyone using the facebook widget here?
<BluesKaj> hi livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: i'm back :s
<allix> hello
<allix> has anyone tried kubuntu-active?
<BluesKaj> allix:  dunno , i don't use a tablet
<livingdaylight> can we make it so, that as mouse hovers over menu we dont' have to click on it ? for e.g. if I want to see what is in utilitities i can just go there with my mouse without having to click on it
<jdrs> Works on tabs only, methinks.
<jdrs> Or how about you use Classic Menu Style.
<allix> okay, its just when i get a blank screen with the mouse cursor only , i have tried nomodeset in grub
<jdrs> It's more like the gnome shell style menu button.
<jdrs> livingdaylight: Use Classic Menu style. It works that way.
<livingdaylight> jdrs: not possible to have best of both worlds? I thought kde was infinitely configurable? ;p
<livingdaylight> jdrs: but at least a way IS possible, thank you.
<BluesKaj> been trying ubuntu lately , unity is aqful and gnome still doesn't do what I like , what's the the terminal permanentlay attcahed to upper left withot resizie or movable options?
<jdrs> livingdaylight: If you want to stick with the default application launcher then try pinning all the Utility programs in Favorites.
<jdrs> ..that you use
<BluesKaj> what's with the terminal
<BluesKaj> anyway . I don't use it much , and I'll probly delete it soon
<jdrs> That's weird. I can move mine, and even resize it.
<livingdaylight> hrmm.. why is konsole in system and not in utilities?
<jdrs> Both classic and default have their konsole in systems tab.
<Jekyll> livingdaylight: because FDO suggests terminal emulators should go under the "System" category
<livingdaylight> Jekyll: who is FDO? coming from gnome i expect it under accessories which utilitites sounds like   the equivalent
<jdrs> In the default application launcher you can pin your favorite programs on Favorites tab. Then sort them to your liking.
<Jekyll> livingdaylight: FDO is freedekstop.org. gnome-terminal is just not doing it in the suggested way.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<livingdaylight> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> livingdaylight: hi
<livingdaylight> is anyone familiar with command winetricks vcrun6?
<livingdaylight> I used to run that after installing wine   in gnome and it always did what I needed it to
<bazhang> livingdaylight, try in #winehq
<livingdaylight> but, I@m getting this now in kubuntu: http://clip2net.com/s/29O4C
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  does it work in gnome ?
<zvzz> dear all, ive a small question re additional drivers - googleing dint help too much. id appreciate a lot if anyone give a hint. i have 16 drivers listed in additional drivers as activated but not in use. i have kubunutu 11.10 and 4.8.2 from backports. eveything seem to work, though not quite as fast as i wish it did. even desktop effects (though not smooth at all). thanks indeed!
<zvzz> sorry for typos
<BluesKaj> zvzz:  which hardware drivers are you looking to use or activate?
<zvzz> these 16 drivers are for all sorts of things, from USB to video
<zvzz> well i had none in that list before.. now there are many.
<zvzz> so im thinking should i worry or just leave it alone as long as the computer .. well ... seem to work.
<BluesKaj> zvzz:  ok let's start with graphics , give us an example
<zvzz> moment :)
<zvzz> these are drivers http://clip2net.com/s/29Oca and this is lspci http://clip2net.com/s/29Ocy
<BluesKaj> zvzz: sudo lshw -C video
<zvzz> here. http://clip2net.com/s/29Of5
<livingdaylight> Downloading http://download.microsoft.com/download/vc60pro/update/1/w9xnt4/en-us/vc6redistsetup_enu.exe failed
<livingdaylight>  
<livingdaylight> i  could try to wget this directly?
<livingdaylight> is it simply wget followed by http address?
<BluesKaj> zvzz:  I don't see a radeon/ati reference there , have you set the default graphics card in the bios
<BluesKaj> ?
<zvzz> BluesKaj: well i guess i have nothing from radeion/ati
<zvzz> it is presumably the motherboard-buil-in card
<BluesKaj> yes, did you install an ati pci card , zvzz?
<zvzz> no
<zvzz> the video cable goes to the 'standard' slot at the back of the PC, there is no any additional PCI cards in there
<BluesKaj> ok zvzz , sorry I got confused , was mixing my supports
<zvzz> i have changed the monitor today but i guess it shouldnt matter. i have also dist-upgraded KDE from backports - but i assume driver problems are not connected to that, neither..
<zvzz> blueskaj, thanks a lot for your time anyway ;)
<BluesKaj> zv  it would be better if you pastebin the text , noit the screenshot
<BluesKaj> zvzz: ^
<zvzz> i would upgrade to 12.04 but this PC holds a sensitive project and should work stable
<zvzz> when I try to pase text the Koversation warns that I threat the channel with flooding
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | zvzz
<ubottu> zvzz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zvzz> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> zvzz:  anyway it looks like you have the best drivers installed for your system
<zvzz> last time i used irc 18 years ago
<zvzz> hm, ok.. thanks a lot. so i shouldnt worry.
<BluesKaj> zvzz:  you can do some research , but ti appears there are not other graphics drivers listed that would improve things
<BluesKaj> no other
<zvzz> thanks indeed BluesKaj :)
<dmitry-RV520> русскоговорящие есть?
<livingdaylight> for the record does anyone know whether winetricks vcrun6 works or should work in KDE, kubuntu specifically?
<Rafael> hello! I want to install the spanish language spell-checker. When I go to system settings and the to locale -> system languages I can only install spanish translations
<Rafael> any tip?
<BadDesign> How to re-enable KDE Network Manager after it was disabled when I configure my PPPoE connection ?
<BadDesign> I want use it again for non-PPPoE connections but I can't enable it
<BadDesign> I used pppoeconf command to configure PPPoE
<BadDesign> Anyone?
<livingdaylight> ded quiet here
<BluesKaj> well, I dumped ubuntu ... I gave it a chance for 2 weeks but none of the desktops made me want to go back to it.
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj:  so no Kubuntu for you?
<BluesKaj> guess I'm just a dyed in the wool KDE guy
<BluesKaj> kubuntu yes , ...ubuntu no , that's what i mean , TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> just checking ;P
 * BluesKaj understands why the migration to kubuntu is increasing
<Rafael> hello! I want to install the spanish language spell-checker. When I go to system settings and the to locale -> system languages I can only install spanish translations but no spell check
<Rafael> am I missing something?
<Smurphy> u installed ispell ???
<BluesKaj> one thing I should warn ppl about , if you try to resize a partition on a separate HDD with the kubuntu parttion manager,  beware it'll break grub
<Rafael> hmm not sure, the English spell check works
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: i'm kinda opposite. I keep trying kde
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Which is why Linux is great :)
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: meh :/
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Try Windows 8 and don't like it and you pretty much have to stick with it in a few years anyway
<Daskreech> !info ispanish | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: ispanish (source: espa-nol): Spanish dictionary for ispell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-3 (precise), package size 266 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Daskreech> Linux usually gives you enough choices to freeze the mind and very little cost for switching between them
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: I'm not feeling at home anywhere in gnu/linux os world
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: What's the issues?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: Used to use and love Ubuntu or Gnome if you will... but Unity isn't functional for me, so, try kubuntu but its not home. I find it ugly tbh
<Rafael> thanks Daskreech, I did just that. Had to restart Kmail to make it work
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Have you tried MATE?
<Daskreech> Rafael: Ok Good :)
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: By Gnome I presume you meant GNOME2 ?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: yes, I did... can't remember which distro though, lol. but is that the way forward, when developmentally gnome2 isn't carrying on, is it?
<livingdaylight> I'm ok with change and evolution, and i'm not a unity hater. its just it feels unstable and isn't quite giving me the functionality.
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: idealogically there are two ways forward. There is a fork of GNOME2 which keeps developers or a fork of GNOME3 which has the intention of keeping GNOME2 features
<Daskreech> Either works with caveats of course
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: I like the sound of GNOME3 keeping GNOME2 features. my understanding is that gnome 3 from a developers point of view IS the way forward
<Daskreech> the danger is not so much that "GNOME2" isn't being worked on. If the fork is worked on then it's fine. The danger is more that Gtk2 isn't being worked on
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: In that case look at Cinammon
<Daskreech> I think... let me just make sure I have those projects correct in my head
<livingdaylight> the danger if it is a danger, certainly my complaint, regarding "choice" which you mentioned, as much as its Linux's strength is also its weakness. I fear too much energy goes into duplication of efforts, and linux ends up being jack of all trades master of none. Linux land doesn't need another distro or fork-off development of a distro... It needs focus . After all collaboration is also Linux 's strength, and
<livingdaylight> sometimes I wish we had 2, 3, 4, 5 REALLY good distros rather than +100 that are all a constant work in progress
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Why not just one distro then?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: i read a MATE vs Cinnamon article recently that spoke of the pros and cons of each also from a developmental point of view
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: errr...well, I used to, but since I feel forced to make a change I can't settle on a different one. I tried kubuntu, in fact have jrest reinstalled it on my desktoop, and also chakra (to see a different kde distro and coz I like the sound of rollin distro) and Deepin (gnome shell) voyager (xubuntu fork-off) and considering trying Bodhi on laptop
<livingdaylight> I was dismayed to run into a problem today post kubuntu install running winetricks vcrun6 which I'be running for years to finetune my wine installation
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: oh? What's the issue with that?
<livingdaylight> otherwise i find kubuntu or kde 4.x.x beautiful to log into with the plasma look, but underneath all the configuration setting dialogs , the menu and the way apps like firefox in kde is not aethetically pleasing, imho.
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: got some error when I did, I@ve logged in and out now too many times to be able to show you. It wsan't connecting to microzoft server i believe, for some reason
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: ok let me try it now
<Daskreech> Yep broken
<Daskreech> That's fixable though
<Daskreech> MS moved the file it seems
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: http://download.microsoft.com/download/vc60pro/Update/1/W9XNT4/EN-US/VC6RedistSetup_enu.exe there you go
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: They changed the name of the file and the directory it was in
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: if you'd like you can poke someone in #winehq and ask they update the script
<Daskreech> Actually that file is missing as well
<Daskreech> Hmm foiled again
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: ooops, I was about to say congrats
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: I can fix it in other ways :) It's looking for a msvcp60.dll file which I can find
<livingdaylight> sounds like something that would have happend on any othre distro too though. Must be a recent change as I only ran that successfully a few days ago
<Daskreech>  I just want to see if MS really has all the documentation to use vc6 on their site with no actual way to use it
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: I'd guess so they still have all the tutorials on MSDN pointing to one of those two URLs
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: no, don't worry about it. the file I needed was mfc42 and I was able to find it and physically copy and paste it along with other fonts into the wine/windows directory myself.
<livingdaylight> vcrun6 was just the simpler, "elegant" way of doing it. i feared it was somehow kubunt related that it didn't work today, but its clearly not a WM or distro-specific issue
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: You can use http://download.microsoft.com/download/vc60pro/Update/2/W9XNT4/EN-US/VC6RedistSetup_deu.exe
<Daskreech> that works
<Daskreech> still requires a little work. MS changed the package it seems
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: so, if I pop over to winehq and suggest that this is the working one, then they can update it, huh?
<Daskreech> not sure what the deu is for <_<
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: it's winehq. They probably have it updated already :)
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: Deutschland?
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: can't hurt though. check over there and see what they say
<livingdaylight> well, earlier when I did go in winehq to ask abou tit, they didn't seem to be aware about it
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Ah. Astute
<Daskreech> Ok lets hop over there then
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: thanks amigo
<Daskreech> sure :)
<livingdaylight> I hope that helps them and everyone out.
<livingdaylight> does kubuntu come with an equivalent to gparted by default? Need to reformat usb to fat32 unless there is a wardly way of doing it via command line
<chronos> hello people. I'm trying to install kde telepathy 4 (http://www.kubuntu.org/ktp-0.4) but after installing ppa and update I can't find packages from ppa
<chronos> someone have ideas/
<chronos> ?
<Daskreech> !info partitionmanager | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 270 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: found it - thanks :)
<livingdaylight> but unetbootin isn't playing nice. keeps saying I need to mount usb first and suggesting I remove it and reinsert it, which I've done twice now, having reformatted it too
<Daskreech> chronos: kde-telepathy
<livingdaylight> ok, done
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: in one youtube review  I heard mention one can make a global menu in kde also. Said he'd give links as to how to, but actually didn't. Do you know anything about this?
<Daskreech> yesish
<Daskreech> I've never done it since KDE3 but there is one ...
<livingdaylight> ok
<rork> livingdaylight: with global menu, you mean a menu on a panel rather then the window right?
<livingdaylight> rork: not sure what you mean by rather than the window. Global Menu integrates an applications menu panel to the panel at the top, like in Ubuntu or on Apples
<poetic_algebra> xbar is apparently one
<poetic_algebra> but it only works with qt apps
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: that's what he means. Most windowing systems have the menus tied to the window instead of the deskspace
<rork> livingdaylight: you're looking for the 'window menu' widget then, you can add that to a panel
<livingdaylight> rork: cool, I'll give that a whirl later
<livingdaylight> poetic_algebra: that would be fine. In Unity not All apps integrate either, but increasingly more and more do. What I like about it, is that it leaves more screenestate as it is one strip less.
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: are you going to file a bug on the winetricks?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: yes.
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: have you already?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: I had a look but need to register so i can log in... so, postponed it as I was doing other things as well already
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: ?? I don't think you have to register
<Daskreech> Well I'll find out in a second
<livingdaylight> says 'login' at top. Most sites with that usually require it
<Daskreech> Oh never mind it's using my gmail account as a login
<Daskreech> Curse you google and your useful invading ways!
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: do you want to log it? You'll be better and quicker at communiting what they need to know.
<livingdaylight> you got that techy lingo down :)
<Daskreech> I'm about to hit submit
<shadeslayer> chronos: \o
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: brilliant - i'll read it then
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: http://code.google.com/p/winetricks/issues/detail?id=237
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: absolutely brilliant
<paolina> buona serata a tutti
<paolina> qualcuno mi spiega come si usa sto programma
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<livingdaylight> ciao paolina
<paolina> ciao
<paolina> ma non sono nel canale dove si scrive inglese?
<paolina> mai usato sto programma
<livingdaylight> no parla tropo italiano
<livingdaylight> si, en este canale deve scrivire inglese
<livingdaylight> escrive: < /join ##ubuntu-it >
<livingdaylight> !it | paolina
<ubottu> paolina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<livingdaylight> paolina: mi piaggio italiano, me non parlare bastanto bene :)
<olskolirc> Let's all toll the bell for Kubuntu 12.04
<Daskreech> olskolirc: Hmm?
<Daskreech> haha http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/ ran me through some questions and said We suggest you use Kubuntu
<genii-around> Daskreech: I notice the copyright date is last year
<paolina> #ubuntu-it
<olskolirc> Canonical said they are not supporting the Kubuntu Desktop financially anymore  as of 12.04 being the last Kubuntu distribution
 * olskolirc thinks she put it nicely
<Daskreech> olskolirc: Ah well that's not as big a deal as people seem to think
<olskolirc> does that mean no more Kubuntu-Desktops Daskreech ?
<Daskreech> olskolirc: No it will still be here.
<Daskreech>  They were paying a developer to work on Kubuntu
<Daskreech> They are not paying him anymore but they are still hosting the packages and doing the build work as well as doing the bug reports etc
<olskolirc> good.
<Daskreech>  The developer went to a new company who is paying him to do the same thing he did before so for pretty much most things nothing has changed
<rork> I thought that what changed is that Kubuntu/KDE now has two paid developers instead of 1 ;)
<Quintasan> rork: We have more...do we? :P
<rork> I don't know, I only heard Blue System is now paying the guy from Cannonical and also hired Aurélien
<dougpad> Hello
<Daskreech> dougpad: hi
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: they have commited a fix for the winetricks
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, awesome - that was quick!
<Daskreech> :-) One of the fun parts of an open system is being able to actually speak freely and get things done.
<livingdaylight> :)
<livingdaylight> its empowering feeling to be able to speak and get (instant) feedback
<livingdaylight> nice one
<Daskreech>  I remember that i was using Pidgin née gaim and it had a new release. I downloaded it and found something broken. It didn't make sense to me that it wouldn't work so I pulled the changes up and say some code that looked like it should work but did nothing. Dropped into the IRC chan and started discussing it. They found the non working section tracked it to another change based on what I was seeing happen and then issued a new version the morning after.
<Daskreech> Consider me hooked after years of being annoyed by thing in Dos and Windows that I can't ever get resolved
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, indeed. Don't get me wrong I'm a lover of Freedom and Free Software
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: I know it's just really addicting when it works correctly :)
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, also when one has some coding skillz
<livingdaylight> I'm just a supporter and advocate of FSF and open-source
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: then it's just silly considering other things unless your goal is to fleece :)
<kubuntu> hi
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, that fleecing shit's got to go :)
<Daskreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Daskreech> But yes
<livingdaylight> ;)
<livingdaylight> I was adapting a jacque fresco quote where he says: "...this s***'s got to go" referring to our entire socio-economic paradigm
<Daskreech> Yeah I've been saying that since 2nd year of High school
<Daskreech>  Good luck with that
<Daskreech> Most people don't even understand it so forget critiquing it much less coming up with a suitable long term paradigm
<nobodhi> Daskreech, is there a distro that you know of that specializes in running optimally on laptops?
<Daskreech> nobodhi: What would be the constraints of a laptop?
<nobodhi> Daskreech, my laptop runs on the hot side, and from what I've read linux has / has had issues running optimally on laptops. By optimally, i mean power, cpu-temp sensors . I'm not sure - not techy enough. but when I bought this laptops i chose it because it ran particularly cool on windows
<Daskreech> nobodhi: ah fair enough I'll take a look
<Daskreech> nobodhi: THough you could ask in ##linux
<nobodhi> Daskreech, sure, i was just asking like that in case you knew off the top of your head. *bunto seems best generally when it comes to hard-ware detection and laptops but in general like
<Daskreech> Yeah it's strange since you want one that doesn't tax the computer but you also want one that has newer code totake advantage of power savings on CPU and GPU
<nobodhi> I've always gone for bells and whistles - aethetically pleasing distros Gnome /Kde but figured i'd compromise by going for a 'lighter' distro like xfce, but have found that it doesn't work like that. in fact kubuntu ran cooler on this laptop than voyager (french fork based on xubuntu)
#kubuntu 2012-07-29
<Daskreech> nobodhi: I'm told try Lubunut and Jolios
<nobodhi> Jolios is very cloud-based? or is ther peppermint?
<nobodhi> I was going to try lubuntu this afternoon, but stuck e17 - testing it now
<nobodhi> *bodhilinux
<nobodhi> So, I'm currently running kubuntu on Desktop and Bodhilinux on laptop
<nobodhi> Daskreech, was there a particular reason, other than lxde is a light WM ?
<nobodhi> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/acer-aspire-timelinex-3830t-4830t-5830t.html that's my machine except I dont have a dedicated nvidia graphics card. Ths one's got integrated 3000 hd or somthing.
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Not that I know of
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, ok, thx
<walzmyn> Just built a new machine with a Radeon vid card and I cannot get the sound to work with the HDMI output.
<skreech__> Walzmyn: hmm lt me check on something
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: maybe #phoronix ?
<Guest66857> hello
<Oyukito> what vervion of kde comes with kubuntu 12.04?
<nionrion> May be offtopic
<nionrion> does anyone do horseback riding?
<Daskreech> can you apt- get it?
<em> i tried "sudo aptitude install clementine" and it is giving me unmet dependencies and wants to uninstall a bunch of stuff.
<em> aptitude is totally choking in other words
<Daskreech> maybe you are mixing repos?
<Shaan7> Riddell: hi :)
<Frank-Man> Morning Community, who can i change the search Shortcut for alt+f2  ?
<livingdaylight> gm
<nag_> hi all i have installed kde on ubuntu 12.04. Can some one tell me how can i remove it & get back to ubuntu12.04
<nag_> kde-desktop
<bazhang> !puregnome | nag_
<ubottu> nag_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<nag_> bazhang: yes puregnome
<nag_> ubottu: thnx
<bazhang> nag_, did you read that link?
<nag_> bazhang: i found this cmd "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop". i am using 12.04 but in that link it is only for 11.10
<gaurav__> guys help needed
<Tm_T> yes?
<gaurav__> im using kubuntu after many years
<gaurav__> so there was this software manager tht i use to use but ive forgotten its name
<gaurav__> and muon sucks
<paolina> #ubuntu-it
<gaurav__> so can u just throw a few names at me
<gaurav__> no pao that aint it
<gaurav__> i remember tht after a distro they had stopped using it as the default one
<gaurav__> ok what should i put in the search string in muon?
<gaurav__> maybe i would remember if i see it
<gaurav__> 'software managers' didnt help
<rork> gaurav__: synaptic / kynaptic? search for something like package manager
<gaurav__> k
<gaurav__> was there something named as adept or something?
<rork> !info adept | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2+qa1build1 (precise), package size 363 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<gaurav__> oh......thank u guys
<gaurav__> wtf adept is not there in the repositories
<rork> gaurav__: do you have universe enabled?
<gaurav__> main, restricted, universe, multiverse are all ticked
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<aziz> hey guys, I set up a shared connection, so that my mobile (USB) connection is shared over WLAN. everything connects fine in Network Manager, but the WLAN connection is not visible for other devices. any ideas?
<gaurav__> hey pheonix
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: hi
<gaurav__> how u doing today?
<gaurav__> i guess ill have to do with muon for a while
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: fine, u?
<gaurav__> im doing great
<phoenix_firebrd> aziz: i guess the wlan device is your laptop
<aziz> exactly
<gaurav__> except im fucking pissed with muon and im trying to search adept
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: whats wrong
<gaurav__> i cant find adept
<phoenix_firebrd> aziz: which if it is configured to be hidden
<aziz> using iwconfig/ifconfig I can see that the interface is up and running
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: what is adept?
<aziz> yea, I thought about that, but I don't see where I can alter that setting.
<gaurav__> its a software package manager for kubuntu
<gaurav__> ive used it in the previous versions
<aziz> and even so, shouldn't it be possible to access it by manually entering the SSID and the passphrase?
<phoenix_firebrd> if its not found by muon then its been removed from ubuntu repositories
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: ^
<Tm_T> !language | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gaurav__> oh lol
<gaurav__> i got a warning to check my language :P
<Tm_T> also adept is still in repositories
<Tm_T> gaurav__: it's not amusing, we expect the following of channel rules while being in the channel
<phoenix_firebrd> aziz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124144/how-to-set-up-a-wifi-hotspot-using-kubuntu-12-04
<aziz> phoenix_firebrd: can I configure the visibility of my WLAN somewhere? with NM?
<gaurav__> ok ok i'll keep a check on my language
<gaurav__> <Tm_T> can u assist me how i can find adept?
<aziz> phoenix_firebrd: i have an Intel chip, too :(
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: did you terminate the update-xapi process in the past?
<gaurav__> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> aziz: did you try what is said in the link that i gave you?
<aziz> yes, that's how I set up the shared connection
<aziz> well, I'll try with WEP disabled
<Tm_T> gaurav__: if all other methods fails, try using commandline: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adept"
<phoenix_firebrd> aziz: the problem is i dont have a wireless device in my desktop and so i cant help you much
<aziz> it's okay, thanks for taking interest in my problem at least ;)
<Tm_T> gaurav__: "sudo apt-get update" runs apt package list update with sudo rights, and "sudo apt-get install adept" installs adept with sudo rights
<phoenix_firebrd> aziz: :)
<gaurav__> okie dokie tmt i'll give it a shot
<aziz> tried without WEP, but it doesn't work either :(
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: why do you use adept whn you have muon?
<Tm_T> phoenix_firebrd: why not?
<gaurav__> well in adept it shows exactly how much speed im getting for downloads and how much time is remaining
<gaurav__> so it becomes easier for me to understand if the net has got dcd
<phoenix_firebrd> Tm_T: whats wrong with muon?
<Tm_T> phoenix_firebrd: I don't know, I haven't really used GUI package managers lately
<gaurav__> whereas in muon it shows a small box in the top right corner which shows downloading and installing bar
<Tm_T> gaurav__: so it's not verbose enough on its doings?
<phoenix_firebrd> The iupcoming qml version of muon is very good
<gaurav__> well Tm_T im not very familiar with the tech jargoans (verbose) but im gonna say yes
<gaurav__> there was a time when i had formatted my comp 47 times in a night just cos i wanted to learn how to use linux
<gaurav__> and now ive become such a noob cos of such a long gap
<Tm_T> gaurav__: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/verbose (:
<gaurav__> oooohhhh
<gaurav__> ya tmt it lacks in infor
<gaurav__> info*
<gaurav__> but its just a matter of preference
<gaurav__> muon is pretty fucntional otherwise
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: can you file a feature request for the download speed/ time remaining in kde bugs?
<gaurav__> ya surely
<phoenix_firebrd> gaurav__: you know , your's is a good idea
<gaurav__> oh thnx.... ill file the report right waya
<gaurav__> away*
<gaurav__> TMT I GOT ADEPT THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey phoenix_firebrd
<BluesKaj> !custom
<mat619> hey there! just installed kubuntu-desktop since i was fed up with XFCE (had installed xubuntu 12.04 earlier). works nicely so far, if it wasn't for the VERY poor performance: my thinkpad r60 has a intel 945GM graphic chip, which should be able to handle KDE 4 i think, shouldn't it?
<mat619> if i click onto the Kickoff button, nothing happens for 4-5 seconds, then it opens. maybe. or not, sometimes it closes itself again before I can do anything. window animations just don't work, the windows just appear suddenly after a pause of the whole system.
<mat619> same thing goes for closing applications. right clicking the desktop shows the same behaviour... just like if the animations were skipped completely, because my graphic card isn't used somehow
<localhost> mat619: I have the same and all is fine
<mat619> localhost: i had some release of opensuse with KDE4.3 or 4.4 running fine on the same machine as well
<mat619> localhost: that's why I'm kinda confused
<localhost> mat619: if you disable graphics effects with shift+alt+F12 it works better ?
<mat619> localhost: yes, snappy like hell
<mat619> localhost: reacts instantly
<localhost> mat619: so go to the pannel to fix that... I use opengl or raster
<mat619> localhost: go to the panel and fix what?  O.o  sorry, don't get it
<localhost> mat619: the panel with the tool icon
<mat619> you mean the desktop effects configuration module?
<localhost> yep
<localhost> try opengl
<localhost> and choose your effects
<mat619> it was set to open GL, but using v2 shaders
<localhost> personaly I use lots
<mat619> i disabled those, now it works MUCH better
<localhost> you can reenable it but preffer open gl or raster (you have to install the raster kcm) and choose well your effects
<localhost> and last kde is not heavier
<mat619> i personally can't see a difference between v2 shaders and v1. it runs snappy with all animations, very smooth
<mat619> better than anything else i've seen. thanks, you pointed me in the very right direction
<jdrs> Disabling the blur effect might work.
<mat619> another question now, maybe some of you has an idea: i like to have a osx-style dock for window management. any suggestions what to use with KDE4?
<localhost> maybe superkaramba
<mat619> i used docky with XFCE before, but I'm not sure how nice it plays with KDE4. wouldn't mind a replacement anyhow, never have been too happy about its settings
<BluesKaj> cairo dock ? I haven't used it for yrs but it was pretty cool
<mat619> oh cairo, had totally forgotten about that one
<mat619> might be worth a look
<localhost> mat619: kde is really smooth and lots of fantastic stuffs I hope you'll anjoy it
<jdrs> http://glx-dock.org/ <-cairo
<BluesKaj> I just use the quicklauncher , not reall eye candyish , but gets the job done
<mat619> localhost: I've been a long KDE 3 user, but once made the switch to gnome 2 and was very happy with it. then when unity and gnome 3 came i tried both, disliked both, and ran to XFCE. i tried KDE 4 in the meantime but were too annoyed by its non-existent stability at the time
<mat619> localhost: but since 4.5 it started to grow on me again. now I'll change both my personal PCs  / laptops and my workstation at work to kubuntu 12.04, because it seems to get the job done best for me
<localhost> KDE4 is not KDE3 for sure...
<BluesKaj> kde4 is vastly improved since it's introduction , I hated it at first because it was so unstable , but now it's vastly superior to unity and gnome 3 IMO
<BluesKaj> tried to give unity and gnome a chance with full ubuntu install on it's own partition , it has some neat qualities , but not enough to keep me around .
<localhost> I don't want to say bad things but unity ... metro...
<BluesKaj> localhost:  you're allowed an opinion based on your experience ...IMO :)
<localhost> on KDE for pad and tactil screen le laptop desktop or active plasma are awsome
<Guest69980> hello - what is the intallation line required to install kubuntu or the kde desktop environment ontop of an already existing install of ubuntu?   sudo apt-get ....?
<BluesKaj> Guest69980:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Guest69980> really.. huh, derpy derp.  Thanks so much blueskaj - have been looking for that for a while now.
<BluesKaj> yeah it does the full install
<Guest69980> huh, now I'm getting this:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest69980> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BluesKaj> Guest69980:  then you can choose a desktop at login , if you still have ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Guest69980:  do you have a package manager open
<BluesKaj> ?
<Guest69980> ok, yep
<jdrs> Guest69980: are you running anything related to updates or something?
<jdrs> Or installing something?
<Guest69980> yes - just quit it
<BluesKaj> apt-get and the package manager both us ethe dpkg system
<Guest69980> pow! thanks guys you are my hero
<jdrs> You have to remove the lock and rerun it then Ctrl-c to interrupt it
<Guest69980> downloading now
<jdrs> Oh
<jdrs> oka
<Guest69980> thanks
<jdrs> okay*
<basoke> hello, has anyone done some meddling with xorg.conf before?
<Guest69980> what are the differences between kdm and lightdm
<Guest69980> ?
<Guest69980> would it matter which one I chose?
<Guest69980> ok -restarting comp now - thanks for all the help
<BluesKaj> well, enlightenment doesn't seem to live up to it's name , not my cuppa tea
<xinreal> hi
<basoke> hello
<xinreal> how is every thing
<xinreal> first time to me on public chat
<basoke> IRCs are more like help-rooms
<xinreal> mmm i c
<Riddell> hi xinreal
<Riddell> random chat if you /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> here is help
<xinreal> hi riddell
<gaurav__> TMT
<gaurav__> good evening
<gaurav__> thnx for the tips i got adept
<gaurav__> does anyone knw where the libs for wine are?
<gaurav__> it tells me i need to specify them
<gaurav__> wine libs anyone?
<BluesKaj> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gaurav__> okie dokie i'll check it out
<gaurav__> thnx
<miroslav_> algen que es español ?
<miroslav_> todo el mundo se va a callar
<artao> L3top, you around?
<artao> not seeing him/her/it listed
<artao> oh well
<alex_> Salut tout le monde
<alex_> Je cherche une personne qui pourrait m'aider sur le logiciel dd
<Tm_T> !fr | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tommy_> hello
<tommy_> crazy, i didnt know ppl still used irc
<tommy_> *mind blown
<WebDevinci> lame... ppl are here, but are not 'here'
<BluesKaj> WebDevinci:   just ask a question and usually ppl magically appear ... most of the time
<borlax> heyo
<borlax> anyone know a way to get the battery monitor to show time remaining?
<borlax> is it possible with the default kde battery monitor?
<Lynoure> my skype just started crashing recently :/
<Lynoure> at login, pretty much
<Lynoure> Does that happen to others too?
<localhost> Lynoure: I have the same this morning
<localhost> Lynoure: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype skype-bin
<localhost> Lynoure: if it stay installed do sudo dpkg -r --purge skype skype-bin
<localhost> Lynoure: after that go in your home folder and remove the hiden folder .skype
<localhost> and reinstall itwill work again
<Num83rGuy> I have encrypted traffic coming from a strange IP on my LAN.  How can i find what is using this IP?
<Num83rGuy> Mever mind found the culprit.
<BankZ|2> ok, just installed kubuntu for the first time
<BankZ|2> it didnt start the desktop
<BankZ|2> shouldnt it do that by default?
<BankZ|2> or did I screw something up?
<xevil> BankZ|2: yes it should... perhaps it didn't correctly identify your video card
<BankZ|2> OK, its a VM, maybe I need to keep it in focus
<xevil> VM?
<xevil> BankZ|2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<avpx> I have two boxes running Kubuntu on the same LAN and I want to remote desktop from one into the other. Is there a better solution than XDMCP or VNC? Both are really slow.
<BluesKaj> !ssh | avpx
<ubottu> avpx: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<avpx> Yeah, I'm really quite familiar with SSH
<avpx> That doesn't solve the problem that I mentioned
<BluesKaj> i used bothh ssh and VNC , they both have theire good qualities , the you could also try sshfs , but i found it would have to be reset after some upgrades
<BluesKaj> so want to do remote desktop control ?
<avpx> Yeah.
<avpx> I know what sshfs is, it really has nothing to do with what I want
<BluesKaj> Iused X forwarding with ssh ,and it worked quite well
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL , ...steaks on the BBQ
<avpx> Okay, later.
<BluesKaj> ssh X forwarding worked great with ethernet on both kubuntu pcs , but with the laptop the X forwarding was pretty slow on the client pc
<BluesKaj> the laptop was on a wifi connection
<BluesKaj> avpx: ^
<avpx> Yeah.
<BankZ> Im trying to install kubuntu in a VM but it doesnt seem to be installing kde
<BankZ> goes right to a command prompt
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  Does anyone know if there is support in Kubuntu anywhere, for the clickable scroll wheel mouse button please?
<BarkingFish> In my old distro, prior to Kubuntu, I had a function where I could scroll up and down pages without using the wheel, simply by clicking it and moving the mouse up or down, the page would follow like a teleprompter.
<BankZ> any ideas?
<BarkingFish> BankZ, since I only just joined, I missed your problem. Would you be kind enough as to repeat it please? :)
<BankZ> Im trying to install kubuntu in a VM but it doesnt seem to be installing kde
<BankZ> goes right to a command prompt
<BarkingFish> ah.  Have you tried to start KDE and see if it works?
<BankZ> wasnt installed
<BankZ> very odd
<BarkingFish> Can you start an x server?
<BankZ> i installed it and rebooted
<BankZ> but then when I clicked "home"
<BankZ> it asked what app to use
<BankZ> very odd
<BankZ> gonna start over
<BankZ> but I must be doing something wrong
<BarkingFish> what happens when you start an x server?
<BarkingFish> do you get any form of dm at all?
<BankZ> after the reboot, kde started (after I mannully installed it
<BarkingFish> ah.  I don't understand why it didn't install during the setup
<BarkingFish> i must admit I don't know a whole lot about virtual machines, I've never used one since all my systems are sole distro only.  I never run more than one thing on a machine
<BankZ> maybe its a problem with its "easy" mode
<BankZ> ill just start over
<BankZ> anyone else install in VMWare?
<BankZ> What is the location of the gcc profram for your machine?
<BankZ> what should I type?
<skreech__> BankZ: gcc
<Venom> is kubuntu still ubuntu at the bottom?
<Venom> just ubuntu with KDE?
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<RoleModel> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> what's up?
#kubuntu 2013-07-22
<knight1> which version of qt does kubuntu 13.04 has?
<tsimpson> !info libqt4-core raring
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 129 kB
<tsimpson> knight1: ^
<knight1> i am using kubuntu 12.04 and need to have qt5 , how to upgrade qt? @tsimpson
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tsimpson> knight1: you need to enable the canonical Qt5 PPA, http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ says you need to add this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<knight1> thanks and also how can I switch to qt4.8 in case it is needed ?
<tsimpson> knight1: yes, in fact you have to with 12.04
<knight1> @tsimpson Installed qt5 but now also on plasmoidviewer --version I am getting qt4.8 :/
<tsimpson> knight1: KDE is compiled against Qt4
<knight1> so how can I use qml2 , i need to port my qml1 files to qml2
<tsimpson> knight1: you use whatever Qt5 mechanism is, try asking in #qt
<knight1> after I installed qt5 http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/  but now also on plasmoidviewer --version I am getting qt4.8 ,so how can I use qml2 , i need to port my qml1 files to qml2
<knight1> oops sorry
<leo_> Hello folks, IM trying to run a GUI application through SSH. I get a message "Enter name of X-window server to connect to (of the form HOST:N.M):"......I typed ":0" and then I get an error message "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified   Error: cannot open the display: :0"
<leo_> help
<lordievader> leo_: Have you specified the -X flag when connecting to the ssh server?
<leo_> er...nope
<lordievader> Or -Y
<leo_> so I type ssh -X and all will be goodd?
<lordievader> One of those two should do the trick.
<leo_> im gonna try that
<lordievader> ssh -X user@host, yes.
<leo_> U guys r awesome
<leo_> cheers
<lordievader> leo_: Glad I could help ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> did anybody get to install nitrux.os icon theme in kubuntu?
<yahyaa> can someone tell me why evolution won't work on Kubuntu???
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, how did you install it?
<yahyaa> i used apt-get insatll ev.... so on and so forth
<yahyaa> via terminal
<BluesKaj> kmail doesn't do what you want ?
<yahyaa> but everytime i try to use it, it doesnt retrieve any of my messages
<yahyaa> I think evo is better
<BluesKaj> well, perhaps you should ask in #ubuintu since it's a gtk app , yahyaa
<flyingpeacock> Hello! I'm having a time trying to get my wifi to connect. It recognizes the networks , I enter the password, and it hangs at 'Setting Network Address'. This is a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> flyingpeacock, which wifi chip?
<flyingpeacock> i'm not sure how to answer that question, let me poke around and see
<flyingpeacock> intel 3945ABG
<flyingpeacock> do you think WICD would help versus network manager?
<flyingpeacock> @BluesKaj I have no idea how to work this IRC thingamabobber lol
<BluesKaj> flyingpeacock, open a terminal and type lspci, then copy the output sand pastebin it
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> sand=and
<flyingpeacock> @BluesKaj, i did the pastebin, now what?
<BluesKaj> flyingpeacock, copy t5he pastebin URL and paste that here
<genii> The next step is to give us the web address of the pastebin so we can go examine it
<flyingpeacock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900929/ BOOM!
<flyingpeacock> THANK YOU!!!
<BluesKaj> genii, any experience with Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Nope.
<BluesKaj> same here
<genii> flyingpeacock: What says the vendor:device code if you use lspci -nn
<flyingpeacock> @genii [8086:4222]
<flyingpeacock> @genii I installed wicd, but i'm getting some stupid d-bus error :/
<genii> flyingpeacock: I do see some bug reports on that model, mostly with Sony Vaio. Can you pastebin result of: rfkill list
<flyingpeacock> @genii it's pretty short; soft blocked:no; hard blocked: no
<flyingpeacock> @genii 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<flyingpeacock>         Soft blocked: no
<flyingpeacock>         Hard blocked: no
<genii> flyingpeacock: Apologies on lag, work keeps pulling me away from computer
<flyingpeacock> @genii It's all good, I'm just grateful for the help. Take your time, I need a smoke anywhoo
<genii> flyingpeacock: Does: lsmod | grep iwl      ...show the iwl3945  driver loaded?
<flyingpeacock_> @genii hang on, I'm going to post the pastebin
<flyingpeacock_> @genii http://paste.ubuntu.com/5901032/
 * genii munches his lunch and contemplates
<yossarianuk> kde 4.10.5 is even better than the last (just feels snappier) - thanks for keeping Kubuntu up to date....
<dcorbin__> When I select something in a browser, it's clearly not going into the right buffer (possibly any buffer).  Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<stack_> hey How can I determine which version of akonadi I have cloned I cant put akonadi --version ofcourse .I am using kubuntu 12.04 .
<BluesKaj> stack_, it's most likely the same version that comes with your kde version
<stack_> so ..I need to have 4.11 h,ow can I be sure of that ?
<stack_> ^ ,how
<stack_> kde platform is 4.10.5 @BluesKaj  so may be akonadi version is same .How can I upgrade it to 4.11?
<BluesKaj> stack_, why 4.11 is beta
<stack_> well , my project work has certain dependencies
<stack_> it requires akonadi 4.11 and kdepimlibs 4.11
<smithw> Hi. Is the KDE system menu somehow isolated from other desktop's system menus?
<aPpYe> is it possible to get proper MS-Powershell highlighting in kate?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Alright, now this is weird. When I plug/unplug my Galaxy Nexus from my thinkpad, kmix will pop a dialog up about wanting to remove a bunch of sound devices that are part of my sound card.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Like 6-8 devices in total. Capture and output
<GiGaHuRtZ> No idea why it would do that, any ideas? It asks if I want to remove or not, and has a box to check to have it never ask again for those devices. But, I check it, hit no, and it will come back next time.
<GiGaHuRtZ> It may have something do with the media player part of the device. As it does consider the device not just usb storage (using MTP, not usb storage) and as a "media player"
<BluesKaj> GiGaHuRtZ, just choose , "no " , it's a minor bug , but an annoying one , always choose "no" if your sound is working ok , then you be making any changes to muck things up
<GiGaHuRtZ> But the devices it would like to remove are part of the sound card
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: of course.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I do always choose no, and tell it not to ask again. But it does anyway, heh
<BluesKaj> don't ,  just leave it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Right, i do
<BluesKaj> ok good
<GiGaHuRtZ> As I've said, 3 times now
<BluesKaj> bbiab , going to the post box
<GiGaHuRtZ> I just find it funny the option for telling it not to ask you again, doesn't work :P
<BluesKaj> one has to make sure :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> hehe
<ss_haze> can I make nautilus block using desktop in kde
<ss_haze> cause opening folder trought transmission makes it launch with whole desktop
<BluesKaj> transmission ?, ss_haze
<ss_haze> torrents
<BluesKaj> use dolphin if you're on kde . otherwise ask in #ubuntu
<ss_haze> I would like to
<ss_haze> but it opens file folder of selected torrent in nautilus
<ss_haze> I switched to ktorrent, but then again, it takes some tweak to make it default
<BluesKaj> well use dolphin
<ss_haze> well okkk
<[Raiden]> ss_haze: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0723/h_1374523944_4535028_40edc90100.png
<[Raiden]> )
<ss_haze> nice icons
<[Raiden]> fs icon ubuntu theme
<ss_haze> + I understood the idea
<[Raiden]> very good. My english very bad )
<Nakkel> Where could I start looking for reasons my vpnc connection wont connect? Tested on laptop / mac where affirmed that the gateway is fine.
<fetoega> I know this might be the wrong channel, but perhaps i am lucky. Where do i add my prefered application for magnet links for them to work in links2?
<Strabo> Hello... anyone available to help with  mounting problems?
<Strabo> I have regular ext3 and ext4 partitions that aren't mounting automatically anymore
<Strabo> I was wondering if there was any way I could rebuilt the stab file, so I don have to risk editing it
<Strabo> rebuild*
<Strabo> ?
<stack_> hey how i can use plasma components in qml2 i mean which version in qml 2.0 ?
<stack_> everybody slept ;p ?
<genii> stack_: More likely no one currently paying attention to questions knows the answer to yours
<stack_> I had a small doubt .. actually that how i can use plasma components in qml2 i mean which version in qml 2.0 ?
<goodtime> whats the question stack_?
<goodtime> okay
<stack_> @goodtime any idea?
<goodtime> what's the question ?
<stack_> how i can use plasma components in qml2 i mean which version in qml 2.0 ?
<goodtime> i joined the channel after you asked i belive so i didnt see the question
<goodtime> oic okay
<goodtime> i belive it would be 2.0
<goodtime> or it would do
<goodtime> you are useing kubuntu right
<stack_> in qml 1 it is  0.1  .. could you provide any example in qml2 that uses plasma components or any declarative component from kde-runtime , yes I am using kubuntu 12.04
<goodtime> all as i do know is the qml in this platform is of many choices
<goodtime> so most of the time it runs may varitialles
<goodtime> vairitables
<goodtime> sorry i have 2 broken legs and a broken arm
<goodtime> typeing is hard
<stack_> no problem , ironically your nick is "goodtime"
<stack_> :p
<goodtime> :)
<stack_> I think you should take rest if you are not well :)
<goodtime> i belive you are right stack_
<stack_> :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: still around?
#kubuntu 2013-07-23
<nasser> I'm running KDE 4.10.5 on mint 15. I have newly created activity and I ran a command in konsole. Then I stopped the activity. When I start the activity again, konsole starts a new session. Is it possible to make konsole continue running the command before stopping the activity? or at least re-run the command again. Thanks
<MichaelP> Kde released 4.11 RC1 on the 16.. When will it be ready for kubuntu ? beta2 in ppa right now
<snuffleburger> connection test...
<snuffleburger> am I here?
<genii> Yes.
<snuffleburger> and what does this:
<snuffleburger> display?
<snuffleburger> well it seems to be working on the client side...
<genii> snuffleburger: Yes, we are seeing what you type.
<snuffleburger> yeah but do you see away messages?
<genii> snuffleburger: You haven't done: /away   so no
<snuffleburger> I did.
<snuffleburger> twice.
<snuffleburger> here I'll do it again: /away
<OerHeks> We could, but we did not see it.
<genii> Needs to just be:
<genii> /away
<snuffleburger> /
<genii> as the first thing
<snuffleburger> /away
<genii> snuffleburger: You put two // there as I did. But I put two to make it show one. Use only one
<snuffleburger> I know.  I did it both ways just to see
<snuffleburger> I sound a lot stupider than I really am when it is after 10pm
<genii> At any rate, works on my client so Freenode is fine. Something with your client or else your syntax
<snuffleburger> your client is freenode or the server is freenode?  I thought freenode was a server.
<genii> snuffleburger: My client is quassel, the server is freenode
<snuffleburger> I just checked server settins and it is irc.ubuntu.com
<snuffleburger> not sure what happened there...
<snuffleburger> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/success.png
<snuffleburger> so I guess I will call it good enough that my internet connection is working, and I can login to IRC.  :)
<snuffleburger> ooh and I can do pretty colors.
<snuffleburger> Better watch for sharks
<snuffleburger> allright bed for real this time.
<snuffleburger> dreadfully sorry to clutter your channel while I tested quassel.
<random_lurker> I recently got a vaio with preinstalled windows 8
<random_lurker> I've setup a live usb with kubuntu 13.04 64bit image using Linux live usb creator, the laptop boots from the usb and I am shown the grub selector
<random_lurker> then I select 'Start Kubuntu' but nothing happens
<random_lurker> Is this common? I have multiple partitions on the harddisk
<kidx> hellow all i need help i updated KDE on 13.04 to 4.11beta 2 i tihnk and the desktop panel disapears once in a while mostly after ditting for a while any ideas?
<kidx> sorry after sitting for a while
<kidx> any way to downgrade
<Avihay> kidx: sounds like plasma-desktop is crashing on you. there are ways to downgrade, but I only know the hard-ugly one
<ss_haze> how do I get video file thumbnails for mo4
<ss_haze> mp4 *
<ss_haze> using dolphin there was plugin
<ss_haze> can't remmber name
<ss_haze> ok I found already mayb
<kidx> oh ok
<kidx> i just having issues
<kidx> is liquorix a good kernel
<ss_haze> why do you want bleeding edge at first
<ss_haze> kidx
<kidx> I am a gamer and need more gaming preformance for steam any ideas
<kidx> i am sick of the crashing and stuff
<ss_haze> I also have games on steam, but I am not running for latest beta unstable thingy, just for newer something
<kidx> well i am on 13.04
<kidx> games run ok just want somthing thats gona make games load faster like a 10sec load to load up l4d2 huh yea
<Avihay> canonical, valve and your video card manufacturer work hard to give you a stable experience with the "default" kernel and set of drivers
<kidx> yes i see this gaming is nice but i get stutters once in a while
<kidx> plus this is unstable with the desktop disapearing once in a while
<kidx> there is a 4.10.95 out but dont know where to grab it
<kidx> KDE 4.10.95
<lordievader> kidx: That is a beta.
<lordievader> Beta of 4.11
<kidx> oko how do i down grade to stabel version
<kidx> just want kde stable
<kidx> and gaming to get better
<lordievader> No idea how to do that properly.
<kidx> and not stutter
<kidx> I hop[e some one comes along and help
<kidx> I love KDE
<kidx> Kubuntu keeps KDE plain
<kidx> just like how they stay orignial
<lordievader> kidx: They might know in #kubuntu-devel
<kidx> Now just gotta make gaming better on here and i am very happy i this craps out i am gona go to Gnome Remix i just want something to be stable
<lordievader> kidx: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<kidx> AMD HD5770
<kidx> i am going to that channel
<lordievader> kidx: And you have installed the closed-source driver I take?
<kidx> what driver
<kidx> Kubuntu is messed up for drivers lol not labling any expermential drivers like ubuntu they need to get like ubuntu for additional drivers?
<kidx> there is 2 additional drivers and none say experimental
<lordievader> kidx: Ubuntu and Kubuntu uses the same utility for that, run jockey-kde from the terminal.
<lordievader> For AMD/ATI there are no experimental drivers, IIRC.
<kidx> on ubuntu there is
<kidx> 12.04
<kidx> i take it here there is not
<DarkSim_> Hi I need some help with installing
<DarkSim_> Im going to install Kubuntu 13.04 but I need some help making sure of one thing
<ikonia> what's up ?
<DarkSim_> Im not that good of a Linux user, but last time I installed a distro I tried to make certain that I could install another distro after that without having to lose all my data
<DarkSim_> something like using two partitions, one for system and one for home or something
<DarkSim_> But I honestly dont know if I did that and how I make certain of it
<ikonia> didn't you ask this the other day ?
<DarkSim_> This is the first time Ive been here
<DarkSim_> Sorry if you are confusing me with someone
<[Raiden]> one home partition - is ok ,  one user  for two systems - imho bad idea.
<DarkSim_> it was apparently so when I installed a new distro I would overwrite the system drive
<DarkSim_> but the home partition would still be there and it would link with the new distro
<[Raiden]> use /etc/fstab
<DarkSim_> Im sorry if I dont know what to do
<DarkSim_> should I use nano or something?
<[Raiden]> yes
<[Raiden]> or kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<DarkSim_> ok done
<[Raiden]> and read man )
<DarkSim_> so what am I looking for
<DarkSim_> I dont know what to do with the information
<lordievader> DarkSim_: You are looking for a secondary partition mounted to /home
<[Raiden]> you need to edit this file on new system and write there mount the home folder. If I understand the question :) I came here by accident
<DarkSim_> the thing is that it seems like I only have the swap partition visible
<DarkSim_> nothing else
<[Raiden]> DarkSim_: better to use a separate partition for the home folder. For safekeeping.
<[Raiden]> You can simply copy the / home directory to the new system as an option to check on it right then.
<[Raiden]> I'd better keep quiet. My English is not ready for questions
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kidx> is there any preformance tweaks i can do to opengl or KDE to gain a preformace boost in game?
<jejejelou> hello
<tkennedy_> anyone know how to get Krdc working with Xfree-rdp 1.0.2 ? I upgraded KDE to the 4.11 Beta 2 and now Krdc won't run because freerdp is 1.0.1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cmagina> anyone running saucy and seeing kde take a ridiculously long time to load from login?
<BluesKaj> ok , ridiculously long time means how long , cmagina ?
<cmagina> BluesKaj: say a full minute or two after entering the password to login
<BluesKaj> and questions about saucy should be directed to #ubuntu+1 , btw
<cmagina> BluesKaj: alright, just figured i'd start here since this is a kde issue
<BluesKaj> I noticed my saucy install takes about 30 secs before everything loads ...a bit slow alright
<cmagina> the default splash appears, shows the first entry, sits there for a long time, then the screen attempts to make the transition to the desktop but stalls with a black screen and a cursor
<cmagina> then after another long period it loads the desktop
<cmagina> BluesKaj: i have some akonadi resources that are definitely increasing my load time
<BluesKaj> and you're install is up to date ? ..well I don't have either akonadi or nepomuk enabled
<cmagina> i actually removed some as it was worse
<BluesKaj> you're=your
<cmagina> yeah, i first thought it might be akonadi, but this seems more like the kde init pieces are waiting for things
<cmagina> BluesKaj: fresh update as of yesterday
<cmagina> haven't checked for anything today
 * BluesKaj nods
<cmagina> did the transition to the new kdeinit occur (remembers reading some blog posts about that being improved)?
<BluesKaj> cmagina, kdeinit occur?
<MichaelP> How does 2 different distro's running the same version of kde. Like Kubuntu and Arch..graphics quality looks better in Kubuntu
<cmagina> BluesKaj: i remember some blog posts about the script that initializes kde being re-done/improved. i'm not sure if/when that stuff is replacing the old way
<BluesKaj> cmagina, haven't heard anything about that ... I recall hearing that parts of systemd are being employed in kubuntu 13.10
<cmagina> BluesKaj: ah, yeah, forgot about that.
<tkennedy_> anyone try using Krdc in 13.04 with update KDE 4.11 Beta 2 ?
<tkennedy_> it no worky
<BluesKaj> tkennedy_, it noi worky maybe because KDE 4.11 Beta 2 is experimenty  :)
<tkennedy_> of course it is but I guess it wasn't tested on 13.04 because 13.04 has freerdp 1.0.1.
<tkennedy_> I would expect bugs but clearly not working at all is something different
<tkennedy_> was just wondering if there was a quick way to get xfree-rdp upgraded to 1.0.2 with all it's dependancies
<BluesKaj> tkennedy_, I'm on 13.10 and don't see freerdp 1.0.1 available in the repos
<lordievader> I believe I compiled it once to get Krdc working again.
<BluesKaj> ah there it is tkennedy_ , it is available , but no 1.0.2
<lordievader> Or maybe there was a ppa carrying 1.0.2, can't remember.
<tkennedy_> yeah 1.0.2 is in 13.10 repos not 13.04. so seems like only options are to compile with all dependancies sources or get all deb dependancies manually
<BluesKaj> ah yeah freedrpX11 1.0.2
<BluesKaj> installed here
<BluesKaj> but never use kdrc
<BluesKaj> err krdc :)
<FundyChristian> !staff | Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!
<ubottu> Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!: Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<FundyChristian> !ops | Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!
<ubottu> Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<DarkSim> Hello! How do I install kttsd on Kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> DarkSim, i think kttsd has been replaced by jovie
<tsimpson> DarkSim: just choose kttsd (or jovie) from the package manager
<MichaelP> I have virtual desktop set to 4.. different widgets for each desktop... But i only getting the main desktop !!
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, system settings>workspace behavior>virtual desktops , enable/check "Different widgets for each desktop" ?
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: Did all that.. But found i had to add the pager widget
<BluesKaj> well yeah...an easy way to keep track
<MichaelP> Think one of the things i like about Kubuntu is graphics quality ( Desktop ) is cleaner then other distro's running same kde version
<BluesKaj> I've tried others like mint and arch ,but always used the same settings/themes and colours etc, so i never noticed much difference
<MichaelP> Like the default themes.. Seem cleaner
<apachelogger_> tsimpson, jussi: could someone please remove me from the ops highlight :)
<tsimpson> apachelogger_: done
<apachelogger_> tsimpson: thx
<flyingpeacock> @genii, hey sorry I've been lost. Did you figure anything out about my wireless card/driver?
<genii> flyingpeacock: Nothing enlightening
<flyingpeacock> @genii okay, well thanks for trying
<geri> hi
<geri> where can i set the proxy in kubuntu?
<geri> is there a system wide config file?
<gomiboy> geri: use the environment variables HTTP_PROXY and HTTPS_PROXY (and FTP_PROXY if you need it). Edit the file .profile in your home dir and add HTTP_PROXY = "yourproxy.com" and so on...
<F41l> Question, is there any way to take a 32bit Kubuntu install and convert it to using EFI bootloader? I tried using the boot-repair-disk method but it said that the linux version is not compatible with EFI. Do I need to replace the kernel with one that has an EFI stub?
<F41l> Question, is there any way to take a 32bit Kubuntu install and convert it to using EFI bootloader? I tried using the boot-repair-disk method but it said that the linux version is not compatible with EFI. Do I need to replace the kernel with one that has an EFI stub?
<ikonia> F41l: what version of kubuntu ?
<F41l> 13.04
<ikonia> should be technically possible
<ikonia> I suspect you'll need to do a fair bit of manual effort though
<F41l> I need to install onto a 32bit-only, efi-only IA32 tablet
<F41l> tried a lot of options.
<F41l> right now, working on doing an install to a USB stick, getting it EFI booting, and then using clone software to flash it to the tablet's 64gig SSD
<ikonia> F41l: I'm surprised by the kernel warning, I can't believe the 32bit/64bit kernel differ at that level
<F41l> Well that's loosely what boot-repair-disk said about the installation.
<ikonia> no idea what boot-repeair-disk is, so no trusting that
<F41l> I did a manual partitioned install to a USB stick as the hard drive. 256 FAT32 partition (sda1), mounted to /boot/efi
<ikonia> F41l: out of interest can you just not install kubuntu to the tablet using the standard install process ?
<F41l> and the rest is ext4 sda2, mounted to /
<F41l> and swap
<F41l> No, it will not boot the installer
<F41l> the 32bit media is not EFI booting.
<Quintasan> Hmmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<ikonia> F41l: that seems wrong
<F41l> the tablet itself does not support legacy BIOS mode
<ikonia> (I dont doubt what you are saying, but I can't believe that it doesn't support EFI)
<OerHeks> General principle To install Ubuntu in EFI mode: Use a 64bit disk of Ubuntu (32bit installer does not detect EFI) ? > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_EFI_mode
<F41l> OerHeks: way past that.
<ikonia> so it's a glitch in the installer
<F41l> It's an IA32 processor (aka, does not do 64bit)
<ikonia> no, but that may explain why it' not taking a 32bit install, if the installer has a bug in it
<OerHeks> Yes, that makes me wonder too, but the manual is not written by 1 person, i guess
<F41l> I managed to get elilo to do -something-. I used rEFInd to attempt to boot the 32bit installation media written to a usb stick with my own added elilo bootloader.
<F41l> It just hits a black screen
<Quintasan> wait, ia32 with efi?
<F41l> yeah.
<Quintasan> what on Earth is that device?
<F41l> Dell lattitude 10 TS2
<OerHeks> Does the bios have Legacy mode?
<ikonia> I'm curious to
<F41l> no, it doesn't have legacy mode
<F41l> strictly EFI
<F41l> atom processor
<F41l> best thing I can try is to get a flash drive as a working installation booting
<F41l> then make it permanent by cloning it to the internal ssd
<ikonia> this looks very messy
<F41l> yeah
<F41l> :D
<Quintasan> F41l: That's your best bet in this situation
<F41l> I think so, but having a hard time getting that done as well :D
<F41l> I got it installed, but now trying to make it EFI booting.
<Quintasan> EFI is a pain in the ass for everyone now.
<F41l> but the method recommended gave me an error and refused to complete.
<F41l> Though I do suspect it might be because the computer I'm using to build the install itself doesn't have an EFI bios.
<F41l> Can't be certain.
<F41l> yeah EFI is being a real pain :D
<Quintasan> F41l: I think guys over at #ubuntu-kernel might know more.
<ikonia> F41l: it would be very helpful if you kept notes, and logged any bugs, and considered making a wiki page entry for this device with pros/cons you found and a working process
<F41l> yeah
<F41l> I was planning on it once I had a good process.
<Quintasan> F41l: You should consider asking over there if all fails
<Quintasan> F41l: Did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1025555 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1025555 in Ubuntu CD Images "Ubuntu i386 images are not compatible with recent (UEFI) computers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<F41l> Yeah I did.
<F41l> I'm way past that.
<F41l> Also, not to the point of testing to see if my specially prepared USB stick will boot on the tablet. I'm a step before that. Directly post-installation to the USB stick, trying to convert the installation to using EFI to boot.
<F41l> that's where the boot-repair software is giving me guff, saying the kernel installed by 32bit kubuntu 13.04 media is not compatible with EFI.
<F41l> Which makes no sense.
<OerHeks> "They are Intel Atom x86 based Windows 8 tablets with 32bit EFI only no legacy bios options." the last past is not true, i guess, windows must startup legacy mode too, logically reading.
<F41l> there is no way to disable efi
<F41l> I went through 8 agents over the course of an hour and a half to find this out.
<F41l> with dell
<F41l> the two options, UEFI with secure-boot enabled, or, UEFI with secure-boot disabled.
<F41l> I did have it scraping at elilo to do something once before, but I need to configure elilo successfully apparently.
<danielboston26> test
<danielboston26> hi
<danielboston26> im having a issue installing updates
<danielboston26> when i start the software updater i get this error
<danielboston26> failed to download repository information check your internet connection
<danielboston26> the problem is my internet connection is fine
<danielboston26> what could be the issue?
<danielboston26> hello?
<danielboston26> is anyone here?
<danielboston26> im having a issue installing updates
<chewyboy000> Hi...
<Copacetic> I am running kubuntu 13.04, I have a set of wireless headphones (G930), my system sounds work, however sound in chrome and my media players don't work
<Copacetic> what is weird is that in dolphin I can hear a mp3 if I play it using the preview
#kubuntu 2013-07-24
<F41l> Well, figured out the issue.
<F41l> Clovertail Atom
<F41l> no support in the linux kernel whatsoever.
<F41l> thanks to intel.
<F41l> So I managed to get the USB stick to boot and try to load Elilo, but when it hit the kernel, it just sits there.
<roasted> hello friends
<DarthFrog> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-vs.-kubuntu.html
<randomlurker> shadeslayer: ping
<randomlurker> How do I disable my graphics card? My laptop has two graphics cards
<n8w> hey,how do i completely switch from openjdk to sun java?update-java-alternatives -l doesnt offer any other java, even though its installed. here is the output of update-alternatives : http://pastebin.com/2LaLV6d4
<fractaline> anyone have any tips on getting visualizations on amarok?   i've installed projectm-libvisual but can't see any options in tools.
<ss_haze> MichaelP, it's exactly the same kde, just because you get system you know working with like ubuntu
<ss_haze> also if you take something like SUSE it has different tools for installing packages etc
<yossarianuk> Suse has crap tools to get packages.
<[Raiden]> zypper\yast not bad
<ss_haze> learning curve for every distro is similar
<ss_haze> except, you don't get as huge community as ubuntu, kubuntu is
<yossarianuk> ss_haze:  a-hem - Gentoo
<ss_haze> lol
<ss_haze> arch also has installing process that is inevitable + it's bleeding edge (I don't believe in beta, alpha stages)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<fractaline> hi there
<BluesKaj> who's there ?
<BluesKaj> :)
<fractaline> :)   you
<BluesKaj> and you
<fractaline> indeed
<fractaline> so i just did an apt-get update which seemed to include lots of kde stuff   and upon reboot i've lost desktop effects.. the opengl compositing has crashed and won't start up
<yossarianuk> fractaline: I would go to console and make sure you have all packages needed in the update
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yossarianuk> what GPU do you have
<fractaline> i've done dist-update as well
<fractaline> nothing there
<yossarianuk> if you do it now are there no packages ?
<yossarianuk> ah ok
<yossarianuk> do you have nvidia ?
<fractaline> um..  gpu   intel
<BluesKaj> fractaline, have you tried raster rather than native in the Qt graphics ?
<yossarianuk> you could try to clear out .kde temporarly
<yossarianuk> i.e stop lightdm
<yossarianuk> go to console
<yossarianuk> mv .kde .kde-old
<yossarianuk> restart lightdm
<yossarianuk> Just to see if that works.
<yossarianuk> (you can move it back after)
<fractaline> BluesKaj,  i've been using raster all along
<fractaline> i could log on as guest as well no?  to check kde?
<yossarianuk> yes or as another user I guess.
<yossarianuk> i.e create a temp user
<BluesKaj> I've been using the Qt graphics system backend , works well . Check the repos . It might work for you and it places an option in system settings , besides the one in desktop effects
<fractaline> brb
<fractaline> ok, i'm in trouble... now i have almost no plasma or kwin... i have a black screen.   i have this window and chrome as they were the last ones open when i rebooted.  i can  use krunner but it's not successfully opening anything.   i can't open terminal with hotkey either..
<fractaline> yikes...
<BluesKaj> what did you do before this ?
<fractaline> installed the qt graphics system backend config.  switched to x11  then switched back
<BluesKaj> can you open system settings , the Qt graphics system should be there beside startup&shutdown
<BluesKaj> choose raster or whatever works
<fractaline> i can't.. from krunner it starts to open but fails
<BluesKaj> use kdesudo systemsettings , fractaline
<fractaline> no love
<fractaline>  BluesKaj any other ideas?     i got no clue what to do next
<fractaline> short of reinstalling the os
<amichair_> In Skype the incoming and self video blocks are rendered black (webcam works ok), on a laptop with integrated intel graphics, Kubuntu 13.04, skype 4.2.0.11). In Kopete the self video works ok. What's wrong?
<infrid> hi
<BluesKaj> fractaline, getting anywhere ?
<amichair> skype video problem solved by a restart. Just like the good ol' Windows days.
<yossarianuk> Skype is owned by Microsoft - what do you expect
<yossarianuk> if you have an issue any this time before rebooting do
<yossarianuk> sudo lsof |grep -i skype
<hans_> hi guys
<lordievader> Hey hans_
<hans_> hi
<hans_> Changing the attributes of files is not supported with protocol mtp.
<hans_> thats the problem
<hans_> kan de toegangs rechten niet veranderen
<hans____> hello every one
<hans____> i have a problem
<yossarianuk> which is ?
<genii> hans____: If you describe the problem, someone may assist
<hans_> Changing the attributes of files is not supported with protocol mtp
<hans_> thats the problem
<hans___> cant change acces right of my sd from my phone and hdd of my media centre
<sean__> has anyone installed kdm in kubuntu 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj> sean__, there's no reason to that i can think of
<sean__> i only want to do that as kdm has more themes than lightdm
<stack3457_> Hey , I want to know how can I compile framework5/plasma2 ?
<BlaXpirit> Linux makes me cry sometimes :'(
<BlaXpirit> No way to make a mouse button do some custom action
<BlaXpirit> I have been searching for such a long time...
<BlaXpirit> imwheel would be a good option
<BlaXpirit> but NOPE, the author decides to not support middle mouse button
<[Raiden]> try  xbindkeys
<[Raiden]> may be its work
<[Raiden]> and a very long time since I've seen btnx
<MichaelP> I take it kubuntu and Ubuntu don't use the same server for there web forums ?
<BlaXpirit> yeah
<BlaXpirit> on Kubuntu forums I'm blocked because I have a dynamic IP
<BluesKaj> yeah MichaelP , afaik http://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php hasn't been compromised
<BlaXpirit> they just blocked the whole range of my ISP
<MichaelP> Ubuntu forums got attacked
<BlaXpirit> :D
<BlaXpirit> "Please either 1. Stop the bad behavior, or 2. Cease accessing this system."
<BlaXpirit> just awesome
<MichaelP> Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<MichaelP> lol
<BlaXpirit> no forums for me at all :>
<BlaXpirit> well i'm not afraid of them getting my email
<MichaelP> BlaXpirit: get on a router.. then your ip addy is what the router gives ya
<BlaXpirit> a bit more work for the spam filter
<BlaXpirit> what-what, MichaelP?
<MichaelP> you said Kubuntu forums I'm blocked because I have a dynamic IP
<BlaXpirit> my whole ISP is blocked, ok?
<pepee> does anyone knows what's wrong with k3b in raring?
<MichaelP> ohh
<BlaXpirit> pepee, haven't used it in a long time... worked nicely the last time i did
<MichaelP> Don't know i useing 13.10 alpha 1 right now
<pepee> I've lost a bunch of DVDs, burned and "verified" by k3b...
<MichaelP> Find them then
<BlaXpirit> D:
<BlaXpirit> oh these discs are funny things
<BlaXpirit> the problem can be on so many levels
<genii> pepee: Do they read OK on the DVD drive which created them but nowhere else?
<BlaXpirit> can be bad discs, bad drive, bad k3b
<pepee> so, is there anything I can do to check what's wrong?
<MichaelP> Yep.. I thought burning program was screwed up one time.. here a was a batch of bad dist
<pepee> genii, no, not even this drive, I think it's a software thing
<MichaelP> i had a 100 count 40 of them was bad
<pepee> BlaXpirit, these were just fine
<pepee> I'm pretty sure this is a software thing...
<pepee> but again, why doesn't k3b show any errors when verifying?
<pepee> anyway, again, what can I do to check this?
<genii> pepee: Are these all different DVD images or one that you keep trying to write over and over again?
<pepee> genii, I've tried different configurations, images, etc
<MichaelP> What are you trying to burn?
<pepee> a bunch of files
<pepee> windows xp drivers
<pepee> LOTS of files
<pepee> I'll try recording manually...
<MichaelP> Guess get a usb stick
<pepee> you are not a good linux user
<pepee> you shouldn't be searching for alternatives, but trying to help and fixing things
<BlaXpirit> well, pepee, have you tried other burning software?
<pepee> no BlaXpirit
<BlaXpirit> that way you can be more sure where the problem is
<MichaelP> It could be just a bath of bad dvd's.. i had a 100 count befor and 40 of them was bad
<BlaXpirit> or just use that other software if it works properly..
<pepee> and keep wasting time
<BlaXpirit> what
<MichaelP> try brasero
<pepee> this is the log from k3b: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5908912/
<pepee> what is wodim? ffs
<[Raiden]> wodim is cdrecord
<[Raiden]> in debian-based distros
<BlaXpirit> man wodim
<Guest6937> hi
<Guest6937> i want to install fir fox
<BlaXpirit> D:
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1106855
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213215 in Baltix "duplicate for #1106855 Please include original cdrecord (cdrtools) package in Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress]
<pepee> seriously...
<pepee> that was it
<pepee> add-apt-repository ppa:brandonsnider/cdrtools && apt-get install cdrecord mkisofs
<pepee> this is really sad. from the bug report, according to this:  http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/linux-dist.html , distros are shipping buggy, outdated versions of the software...
<BlaXpirit> yayy linux
<pepee> isn't it cool?
<BlaXpirit> it is
<BlaXpirit> i'm so tired of it T_T
<BluesKaj> couldn't reach brandon's ppa , packages not found , pepee
<pepee> BluesKaj,  https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/cdrtools
<BluesKaj> thanks pepee
<pepee> yw
<mr-rich> No decent twitter client for KDE .... pitty
<genii> Could just use btlbee and funnel it to the irc client of your choice
<GiGaHuRtZ> lovely ubuntu forums was compromised....
<GiGaHuRtZ> You would thyink thyey might using a opoen source solutiuonj rather than vbullletin or saimilar with all these 0days..
<MichaelP> Is there away to make apt-get install packages faster.. I remember about 5 distros ago useing a command or something. That made it not go thru so much on installing
#kubuntu 2013-07-25
<sithlord48> MichaelP:  do you mean install a program without also install the additional recommended packages
<wxl> MichaelP: it may actually be that the default server is slow. find a faster server and you can remap the default FQDN to the ip of the faster server in /etc/hosts
<MichaelP> wxl: sithlord48: down speed is perfect... I had set something years ago.. that took things away.. Where apt-get did not do 3 different things. like unpacking selecting.. setting up... where it just installed packages faster... like how pacman downloads.. a 1 process install
<sithlord48> MichaelP:  it has to do those things. they are the install steps.
<fractaline> ok, i'm in trouble...i did an apt-get update and lost desktop effects, i then installed qt graphics backend config to change backend and now i have almost no plasma or kwin... i have a black screen.   i have this window and chrome as they were the last ones open when i rebooted.  i can  use krunner but it's not successfully opening anything.   i can't open terminal with hotkey either..
<MichaelP> sithlord48: i remember back at like 10.04 100.10 dev's told me how to configure it to install like that
<sithlord48> fractaline: can you run plasma-desktop via your krunner?
<fractaline> no response...
<sithlord48> fractaline: have you tried restarting lightdm?  (alt+crtl+ F1 to move to tty then run sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart)
<fractaline> last i checked i could log in as guest and i had some semblance of desktop so i was thinking to examine my .kde folder
<fractaline> sithlord48,  i will try now .. thanks
<sithlord48> fractaline: umm i think i got something else
<fractaline> ok
<sithlord48> fractaline:  you can change your graphics config bac to raster
<sithlord48> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?41914-A-Lighter-Faster-(-)-Plasma&p=238938&viewfull=1#post238938
<fractaline> i can't as yet .. i haven't been able to start anything from krunner
<fractaline> if i log in as guest could i do it manually  in my .kde from there?
<sithlord48> fractaline:  you can try QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster plasma-desktop in krunner. see if that works, if its your Qt setting
<fractaline> will do,  i've always used raster
<fractaline> nothing
<sithlord48> fractaline: what did you switch your backend to ?
<fractaline> x11 then back to opengl
<sithlord48> have you loged out since the change?
<fractaline> yes, i've rebooted several times
<sithlord48> fractaline: you can do the graphics setting change from a tty as your user.
<sithlord48> fractaline:  use echo "export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster" > ~/.kde/env/qt-graphicssystem.sh
<fractaline> ok i'm pretty new to tty
<sithlord48> fractaline:  you have several of them and you can change between them using alt+ctrl and F1 - F8  (or more ) F7 i usually the desktop .
<sithlord48> fractaline:  other then that is just a terminal interface .
<frac> sithlord48: can you show me that command again...
<sithlord48> fractaline: use echo "export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster" > ~/.kde/env/qt-graphicssystem.sh
<sithlord48> fractaline:  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart (to restart lightdm)
<frac> Do I need root?  For the first one?
<sithlord48> no because you want it in your user folder
<frac> Right
<frac> Should I do both?
<frac> Nice
<fractaline> sithlord48,   thank you,  those commands worked.  i got the black screen again upon switching back to opengl...  so it seems that it is borked for me atm...
<sithlord48> fractaline: glad to hear
<fractaline> there was a heap of kde stuff in the update that i did just before all this.   it seems there is a driver issue
<fractaline> yeah man...   thanks heaps!
<fractaline> saved me
<fractaline> when i lost desktop efffects, the error said it could not load compositing most likely due to a driver issue... how can i check on this?
<sithlord48> fractaline: can you run glxgears?
<fractaline> sithlord48, how exactly?
<sithlord48> glxgears in konsole
<fractaline> need to install first
<sithlord48> ok
<fractaline> puddle@puddle-Satellite-L500:~$ glxgears
<fractaline> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<fractaline>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<fractaline>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<fractaline>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<FloodBotK1> fractaline: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fractaline>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<sithlord48> do u know what kind of video card you have in that thing ?
<fractaline> intel
<sithlord48> do u know what packages you removed eariler?
<sithlord48> oh you did an update.. (sorry ) . you might want to try sudo apt-get update
<fractaline> hmmm.  i did do auto remove...     i thought it was mostly old kernels...   :/
<sithlord48> fractaline:  do u know what video card  from intel
<fractaline> i forgot hold on
<sithlord48> fractaline:  yea it should be , was thinking maybe a broken package but if you can install stuff thats not the case.
<fractaline> whats the command to list hardware specs?
<sithlord48> lshw
<sithlord48> find you display section looks like this http://pastebin.com/ShqKBYpV
<fractaline> yep got that
<fractaline> http://privatepaste.com/9728cd0111
<sithlord48> fractaline:  i have this in my netbook iirc. effects work fine except for blur . disable blur and maybe try again.
<GiGaHuRtZ> BluesKaj: you around?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im having that kubuntu time gloitch, even on 13.10
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont remember exactly whazt I did to fix it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Current UTC is at the right time, and UTC is 4 hours behind (EDT should be 4 hours behind UTC, not the other way arround)
<GiGaHuRtZ> finally got it right
<GiGaHuRtZ> hopefully oit stays
<GiGaHuRtZ> guess my time fiux didnt stick
<GiGaHuRtZ> \dangi8t
<GiGaHuRtZ> ]this is quitew the popular problem it seems im not doing it in the right steps
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cseviciu> hello
<lordievader> Hey cseviciu, how are you?
<cseviciu> wandering around to see whats new :D
<TheOneRing> I tried to update to kde-4.11 beta 2 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-411-beta-2
<TheOneRing> no something went wrong mor or less all packages wehre remove
<TheOneRing> when i now try to install kubuntu-desktop it complains about unmet dependencies
<TheOneRing> and dist-pgreade keeps back 3 nepomuk packages
<lordievader> TheOneRing: I believe someone in #kubuntu-devel has exactly the same problem, you might want to ask around there.
<TheOneRing> thx
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader, I declaired the images ok thanks for your help
<lordievader> Riddell: I saw that is great :D. Hope the two oem bug get fixed before beta 1 arrives.
<kaffeebohne> hi. Just one quick question: Is the kde-version in the latest version of kubuntu the latest stable kde? Or is there a "lag" between kubuntu and kde?
<Guest35138> Hi , I am getting an error : CMake 2.8.11 or higher is required.  You are running version 2.8.9 I am using kubuntu12.04 ,how may I upgrade cmake ?
<tsimpson> stack3457: you could get it from the project neon PPA https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5  the only other source is saucy (the development version)
<tsimpson> or you can build it yourself
<tsimpson> if you use the PPA, it's probably a good idea to remove the PPA after you upgrade cmake
<stack3457> @timpson I actually need to build framework5/plasma2 if you could suggest something for that also?
<tsimpson> stack3457: well the PPA I posted is for KDE Frameworks 5
<tsimpson> so you could just use that
<Guest54692> ciao
<BlaXpirit> wait what
<BlaXpirit> KDE 5 is available?
<tsimpson> BlaXpirit: it's not released, but development code is available from git
<BlaXpirit> well  yes, obviously it's not released
<BlaXpirit> but I didn't realize it was actively worked on
<BlaXpirit> let alone some preview versions being available
<tsimpson> it's not a preview version, it's from git
<BlaXpirit> ... that's not my point
<amundsen> did anyone install the NitrusOs icon theme in Kubuntu ?
<himanshu> Hi everyone!
<himanshu> where are list of all keyboard-shortcuts? eg. terminal ctrl+alt+t in ubuntu
<himanshu> i am using kubuntu 13.04
<cahir> i guess system settings>Schortcuts and gestures
<tsimpson> himanshu: System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<himanshu> tsimpson: i can't find terminal listed there
<himanshu> tsimpson: what's the default keyboard shortcut to launch terminal(konsole)?
<tsimpson> there is no default for that
<tsimpson> look under the Examples "folder"
<tsimpson> there's one called "Run Konsole"
<himanshu> tsimpson: what does that mean? which key combination would run konsole or how to set it up
<cahir> himanshu: Nevertheless, i strongly reccomend you to check out guake  program.
<vedu> hello. I am facing problems updating/ installing software using apt-get. It always gets stuck at "waiting for headers"
<himanshu> cahir: where is it?
<cahir> Hello, trying to do some google reasearch but can't find anything on subject of window decorations. I've downloaded a custom window decoration. Yet, i'd like to modify some textures (colorise). I tried to change this with inkscape, but even though i save this, nothing ever changes. Are these somehow precompiled? Where can i learn about this?
<cahir> Hello, trying to do some google reasearch but can't find anything on subject of window decorations. I've downloaded a custom window decoration. Yet, i'd like to modify some textures (colorise). I tried to change this with inkscape, but even though i save this, nothing ever changes. Are these somehow precompiled? Where can i learn about this?
<cahir> (using aurorae)
<OerHeks> baltolkien__, fix your connection please
<Kitt3n> The trash bin is empty but I can't delete any files, Dolphin just tells me the trash bin is full
<Kitt3n> Help?....
<genii> Kitt3n: Perhaps try some of the recommendations at http://askubuntu.com/questions/171596/kde-waste-bin-issues
<Kitt3n> genii, tried both the trash-cli and removing the files from the Trash directory, still can't delete files with Dolphin
<genii> Kitt3n: If it's due to the other issue of your had filling up, perhaps  sudo apt-get clean or sudo apt-get autoclean to see if it frees up some room
<genii> hard drive, not "had" intended there, typo :)
<Kitt3n> Still nothing. "The trash has reached it's maximum size! Clean the trash manually."
<Kitt3n> Dolphin says there's 0 files
<genii> Kitt3n: In between doing the other operations, did you at some point make sure to close dolphin and then open it again to get a refreshed look?
<Kitt3n> genii, yah, no change
<genii> Kitt3n: What does: df -h  say, as far as how much space you have?
<genii> ( aplogies on lag, work is very busy and taking me from the computer often)
<Kitt3n> dev/sda1 148 GB available space ( SSD and / ) and dev/sdb1 1,3 TB available space (/home)
<stack3457> Hi , http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Y3QSscR3 on building frameworks branch of kdelibs. as mentioned here http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building/Details I am getting error (as shown in pastebin)
<poee> hi, I removed wine using sudo apt-get remove wine1.6 and removed the .wine folder. But when trying to reinstall its not, properly. help?
<lordievader> poee: Try removing the config files too: "sudo apt-get purge wine". Before installing again.
<kaffeebohne> Puh, wer hat mir gerade bei meinem Boot-Problem geholfen? ^^
<lordievader> !german | kaffeebohne
<ubottu> kaffeebohne: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kaffeebohne> Oh, sorry, forgot the -de lordievader!
<lordievader> kaffeebohne: No problem ;)
<poee> lordievader, it doesn't install properly. A .wine folder is not created
<lordievader> poee: Been a while since I had wine installed but isn't that folder generated when somethin is ran with wine?
<poee> hmm
<poee> it should install as such.
<lordievader> poee: Run winecfg and see if the folder is created.
<poee> got it , one sec
<genii> Kitt3n: Yeah, so looks like low space isn't the issue in this case, but something else. Perhaps manually set ~/.kde/share/config/trashrc line of: Empty=false    (assuming that's what it has currently)  to: Empty=true ...may have to clear all the files in /var/tmp/kdecache-<your-sername/  and logoff-logon to take effect
<stack3457>  Hi , I am getting http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Y3QSscR3 on building framework branch of kdelibs , I had build qt5 as mentioned here http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building but qt version is still 4.8 on my kubuntu .suggestions?
<poee> lordievader, it works. Thank you
<lordievader> poee: Good to hear that. No problem ;)
<genii> stack3457: Do you have  	qtbase5-dev installed?
<poee> linux is the best!
<lordievader> poee: :D
<stack3457> @genii http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fFjdC5X9 error
<genii> stack3457: Looks like you have broken dependencies from ppa there :-/
<stack3457> :-/ so now?
<genii> stack3457: Try what it suggests.eg: sudo apt-get -f install
<stack3457> I did that as you can see in pastebin link
<genii> stack3457: You put the packagename, try without the "qtbase5-dev" at the end
<stack3457> @genii http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pSkb8gMX
<stack3457> @genii could you suggest how to solve broken qt5 package from ppa ? may be that will help to get qt version as 5.0
<Kitt3n> genii, the trashrc empty is set to true
<genii> stack3457: Manually tracking dependecies is... to put it bluntly... a pain in the ass
<genii> stack3457: Plus which, any repositories which are not official *buntu ones are unsupported
<stack3457> so now?
<genii> stack3457: If the deb packages it says it can't install are still in your /var/cache/apt/archives directory, you could chance to force them with sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/<packagename-here>
<lordievader> I have a feeling this is not going to end in sunshine and happiness.
<stack3457> it has a lot of libqt5... .deb  files
<stack3457> @lordievader :P please dont say evil , I need to build framework5/plasma2
<lordievader> What strikes me as odd is that you are trying to build something very new on old software. I suppose you'd have a better change doing this on Saucy then on Precise.
<stack3457> So I should use kubuntu 13.04 for this?
<lordievader> stack3457: I'm not sure but I think it would be easier on 13.10. Mind you I might as well be wrong.
<lordievader> Raring = 13.04, Saucy = 13.10
 * stack3457 feels I should use 13.04 for framework5
<lordievader> stack3457: Why do you need it anyway?
<stack3457> framework5/plasma2?
<lordievader> Yes.
<stack3457> My gsoc project involves porting to plasma2 .I have ported trashcan and window list till now to plasma1 :p these need to be ported to plasma2
<lordievader> Ah a gsoc project, nice. Isn't there by any change a framework5/plasma2 channel around on freenode?
<stack3457> I dont think so
<stack3457> @lordievader So to build framework5 plasma2 I need to have plasma-framework build and the other packages required for plasma-framework like framework branch of kdelibs , what else is needed?
<lordievader> stack3457: I have no idea, never done anything like that. I just let my mind wander. It might be that they know in #kde.
 * stack3457 hopes everthing works peacfully without crashing on 13.04 _/\_
<lordievader> I make no promises.
<OerHeks> Hey :-D
<benbloom> what is the program(s) that takes care of auto mounting in KDE? (ie usb flash etc)
<benbloom> i should say, in Kubuntu
<stack3457>  kubutnu13.04 has cmake version 2.8.10.1 how can I upgrade it to 2.8.11 ?
 * stack3457 feels people have slept now 
<cahir> Hello,  i am trying to modify window decorations. I'vee made some changes in .svg files of window decoration i am using. How can i restart windows for a visible change? i tried command kwin --replace and  kbuildsycoca4 && kquitapp plasma-desktop && kstart plasma-desktop but nothing changes
<fractaline> morning
<Kitt3n> Dolphin can't delete files and just says the trash bin is full, but it's empty.
<Kitt3n> Help..?
#kubuntu 2013-07-26
<xD--> HEllo, anyone available for help ?
<dzsky> hi
<kdef> hi, does anyone use a bluetooth wireless keyboard?  I am just wondering whether it works and can be set up?
<fractaline> kdef,   i do
<fractaline> i just got one secondhand,  worked with no setup
<kdef> I don't know anything about it... but, I think I need to buy a bluetooth dongle too ...since, the keyboard doesn't come with it
<kdef> my mobo is old and I don't think there's any bluetooth hardware in it
<nicolenicole> Hello, I cannot find the package "edubuntu-desktop-kde" on Muon, Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic, or with "sudo apt-get install" in Terminal.  It is listed on Edubuntu.org and Launchpad, has it been discontinued or am I missing a prerequisite package perhaps?
<jussi> !info edubuntu-desktop-kde
<ubottu> Package edubuntu-desktop-kde does not exist in raring
<nicolenicole> oh ok yes, I am in Kubuntu 13.04, just installed it
<nicolenicole> so I have to wait until the Edubuntu team makes a package for 13.04 Raring?
<jussi> nicolenicole: best tto ask in #edubuntu
<nicolenicole> asking there
<adugeek> Hey  everyone  ! ~  can someone  help me about  shell comand " iptables " ?
<nicolenicole> "iptables -h" for help
<lordievader> adugeek: Try ufw, much easier than writing your own iptables rules.
<adugeek> I know  ,but it could not help me ~
<adugeek> sorry ,my english is poor ~It would take me some time to display my question
<lordievader> Lets see if there is a Chinese Kubuntu channel.
<lordievader> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lordievader> adugeek: You could also try there. Or try to get your question across here ;)
<adugeek> I want  that ~~my pc only can access one host  like "facebook.com" ,else can't  !
<adugeek> thank you ~~I will have a try
<Guest6513800> hi, i've installed kubuntu 13.04 and after installing from the additional drivers the broadcom wireless driver and nvidia gpu driver the interface freezes at some points
<Guest6513800> i can open the menu from the taskbar
<Guest6513800> but no commands i  do after work
<yossarianuk> Guest6513800: I would check you have the latest version of the nvidia driver - which version of driver are you using + what card do you have ?
<lolmac404> yossarianuk i've intalled from the additional drivers program, it said it supported from models 5xxx to 9xxx of nvidia, my model is 8400m, the problem is i can't uninstall the driver to see if it changes, because the interface is freezing at some points, is there someway i can open the terminal full screen without navigating to its shortcut?
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> try ctrl+alt + f2
<lolmac404> thanks
<yossarianuk> then login and try
<yossarianuk> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<yossarianuk> you can always reset kde by moving the .kde folder and restaring ligtmd
<alfonsojon> Hi, I just opened Quassel and it put me here
<alfonsojon> I came for #winehackers but I figured I'd just stop by and say amazing job to anyone here who is helping with the KDE project :)
<alfonsojon> Kubuntu 13.10 and KDE 4.11 rock! :D
<poee> hi. Is the latest release of  kubuntu LTS?/
<yossarianuk> no
<yossarianuk> 12.04 is
<yossarianuk> 14.04 is next
<poee> this is 13.10 right?
<poee> the one i got notification for , today?
<yossarianuk> 13.10 is out in oct
<yossarianuk> its testng
<poee> I have 13.04, and I got a notification saying a new version of kubuntu is available
<poee> not sure why
<yossarianuk> you must have enabled development versions?
<poee> no. I am not a tester or anything
<yossarianuk> when you upgraded last time did you enable dev?)
<yahyaa> can someone please tell me why k3b keeps crashing on me when I try to add audio files to burn???
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yossarianuk> hey
<palasso> Hi. I was wondering if someone had a suggestion on how to do "diffs" between metapackages. I'm mostly interested in comparing kde-full with kubuntu-full and some other metapackages and understand better the general structure of the kubuntu packages. I already read these which helped to some extend: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90130/whats-kubuntu-full  http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/21/411-build-chart-and-what-else
<randomlurker> I have a issue with my kubuntu installation. When I start my pc it shows me the login screen but there's no 'KDE Plazma Workspace' button (I see a tiny square)
<randomlurker> and when I log in I'm shown a black screen
<randomlurker> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<randomlurker> shadeslayer: I'm not able to do anything. I can only use a root shell via the recovery mode
<shadeslayer> so go in through that, attach a ethernet cable / tether your phone?
<randomlurker> okay
<shadeslayer> and then make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<randomlurker> I'll give it a try
<shadeslayer> note you'll need root + networking
<randomlurker> How do I enable networking from the terminal?
<randomlurker> everything worked fine till this evening.
<shadeslayer> when you reboot to recovery it should give you an optop
<shadeslayer> *option
<randomlurker> okay
 * randomlurker is going to reboot the pc now
<palasso> Hi. I was wondering if someone had a suggestion on how to do "diffs" between metapackages (dependencies). I'm mostly interested in comparing kde-full with kubuntu-full and some other metapackages and understand better the general structure of the kubuntu packages. I already read these which helped to some extend: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90130/whats-kubuntu-full http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/21/411-build-chart-and-what-else
<stack3457___> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=VZLbZXC1 I am getting this error while building plasma-framework
<Knasil> Alright.
<stack3457>  anybody awake ? who could tell me why I am getting this cmake error on building plasma-framework /home/heena/kf5/share/ECM/find-modules/FindKF5.cmake:124 (message):   KF5: requested unknown components KIO;KUnitConversion;KDE4Attica ?
<claycorn> greetings
#kubuntu 2013-07-27
<MichaelP> Useing virtualbox with windows in vm video vlc can be chopy. So how well a video cam going to work in vm ? Sence facebook video call don't work under linux yet !!
<lotharReeger> Habe eine Frage
<chriss11111> Habe eine Frage
<juan_> meh
<juancarlospaco> meh
<juancarlospaco> " You need to install Gnome to use KDE " --->  https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-76E7doPK7Xw/UfMqruFcrYI/AAAAAAAADPA/zOc4Bynelj4/w824-h662-no/temp.jpg
<juancarlospaco> :(
<Graf_Westerholt> I want to install Kubuntu on an encrypted partition on a drive with Windows. I cannot use guided partition because it kills Windows. But I cannot set up an encrypted partition with the manual way. I got an error that the encrypted partition cannot be created. It does not ask for a key. Any help? Same with Kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 alpha 2. It would be great to have a guided encrypted partition that use only the free space,
<Graf_Westerholt>  not the whole disc.
<Graf_Westerholt> I want to install Kubuntu on an encrypted partition on a drive with Windows. I cannot use guided partition because it kills Windows. But I cannot set up an encrypted partition with the manual way. I got an error that the encrypted partition cannot be created. It does not ask for a key. Any help? Same with Kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 alpha 2. It would be great to have a guided encrypted partition that use only the free space,
<Graf_Westerholt>  not the whole disc.
<himanshu> hi everyone
<himanshu> what is the shortcut key to open start menu kubuntu 13.04
<himanshu> its very frustrating to everytime go to the mouse
<Graf_Westerholt> himanshu, just hit Alt+F2 and type the name of what you want to start. ;) Or something else. *g*
<himanshu> Graf_Westerholt: that's really cool, thanks!
<Graf_Westerholt> Oh he is gone. I wanted to mention that he does not have to hit Alt + F2.
<Graf_Westerholt> I want to install Kubuntu on an encrypted partition on a drive with Windows. I cannot use guided partition because it kills Windows. But I cannot set up an encrypted partition with the manual way. I got an error that the encrypted partition cannot be created. It does not ask for a key. Any help? Same with Kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 alpha 2. It would be great to have a guided encrypted partition that use only the free space,
<Graf_Westerholt>  not the whole disc.
<ikonia> Graf_Westerholt: you can't share the partition with windows on an encypted disk
<Graf_Westerholt> ikonia, I do not want to share an encrypted Partition with Windows.
<ikonia> ok, so what's the issue, not sure I've understood
<Graf_Westerholt> Please read again. ;)
<ikonia> no problem, I won't bother I'll do other things.
<valar> asdf
<valar> hi
<valar> guys
<valar> i am new to IRC
<denki> hi valar
<valar> hi denki
<ellakappa> hello world
<ellakappa> am i alone
<ellakappa> hello world...
<chiefw0tj> Hello ellakappa :)
<ellakappa> happy...
<ellakappa> ;)
<ellakappa> ;)
<FloodBotK1> ellakappa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ellakappa> this works
<ellakappa> how
<ellakappa> ;)
<ellakappa> is this
<ellakappa> ?
<ellakappa> tnx
<ellakappa> talk
<ellakappa> who's online
<ellakappa> ?
<ellakappa> eyome?
<ellakappa> infrid
<infrid> yes?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  I want to use tether with my android phone on kubuntu kubuntu does recognize the connection (when using ifconfig I have a new "usb0"  network interface)  but for some reason I still can not connect to anything (my phone is definitly connected to the internet). Any Idea where the problem might be?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Graf_Westerholt> Moin, lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey goodtime, how are you?
<goodtime> hey
<goodtime> im in real bad shape im affaid i have to say
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt how are you?
<goodtime> 2 broken legs and a arm with a stabbing
<lordievader> How did you get into a stabbing?
<goodtime> some dude got even with me
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, I am angry with some peole. And you?
<goodtime> him and his buddies
<goodtime> but im healing good
<lordievader> I'm doing good actually, Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> Great!
<ellakappa> kubuntu on mobile?
<ellakappa> i love it
<ellakappa> i want opensuse also on mobile
<rimdeker> Which mobike device?
<rimdeker> Mobile*
<ellakappa> no idea where to put linux on mobile
<ellakappa> kraft?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ellakappa> this works infrid?
<infrid> sorry ellakappa I'm Busy, I use thethering only via USB :)
<vadrao> Hi, I have both ubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-desktop installed. I primarily use KDE. Now the problem is my notifications from ktorrent etc, are using Ubuntu system. I would like to use the defaul KDE notifications. Can anybody help in this
<ellakappa> ...
<ellakappa> ;)
<BluesKaj> vadrao, the only suggestion I can think of that will work is say goodbye to ubuntu-desktop
<dnivra> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2. I installed pyopencl 0.92 from the repositories and then all desktop effects stop working. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918223/ are the packages that get installed. Has someone faced this issue before?
<vadrao> BluesKaj: How can I safely remove ubuntu-desktop
<Graf_Westerholt> I want to install Kubuntu on an encrypted partition on a drive with Windows. I cannot use guided partition because it kills Windows. But I cannot set up an encrypted partition with the manual way. I got an error that the encrypted partition cannot be created. It does not ask for a key. Any help? Same with Kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 alpha 2. It would be great to have a guided encrypted partition that use only the free space,
<Graf_Westerholt>  not the whole disc.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, vadrao
<kubuntu> ...
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, have you tried setting up with gparted ?
<Graf_Westerholt> No, I have not.
<vadrao> BluesKaj: I guess that command just removes the package ubuntu-desktop? All the other associated Gnome packages would still be present?
<BluesKaj> it's worth investigating it's options vs the ubiquity installer
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt,^
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I’ll try it.
<BluesKaj> vadrao, coirrect , you'd have to remove whatecer apps you don't need or want
<BluesKaj> whatever
<vadrao> BluesKaj: Ok thanks
<vadrao> I will try and do that
<dnivra> vadrao: Just a thought; might work for you. You can view Kubuntu's installation history and remove the packages that were installed.
<vadrao> dnivra: How can I review Kubuntu installation history? Any special command for that
<dnivra> I know the GUI way - via Software Centre. not sure how to do so via CLI.
<dnivra> probably the command "apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop" might help - it lists all packages that ubuntu-desktop depends on.
<BluesKaj> vadrao, it's safer to remove the apps you don't need or want , removing packages can get you into dependency hell . they are different
<vadrao> BluesKaj: currently, my only problem are the Ubuntu notications that pop on my KDE
<dnivra> Does anyone have some ideas on the issue I'd asked about earlier?
<BluesKaj> vadrao, then remove ubuntu-desktop or you could turn off the notifications in muon
<vadrao> I dont have any problem with other Gnome applications that dont disturb me for the time being
<BluesKaj> or the ubuntu software center
<BluesKaj> then just turn the notifications off in both kubuntu and ubuntu package managers
<BluesKaj> vadrao, I should have mentioned that earlier , but I'm old and I forget things
<vadrao> BluesKaj: I am not sure if I have put forwarded my problem properly. My problem was with notifications that pop when my download in Ktorrent is completed or when Quassel remind me that you have addressed me a message
<vadrao> not the update notications from the package manager
<HighHo> Vadrao, just out of intrest do you notifications on the kde system as well as the gnome ones?
<BluesKaj> so you don't want notifications at all ?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I can set up an encrypted luks-patition with gparted and install Kubuntu on it?
<vadrao> HighHo: I only see Gnome notifications on my KDE desktop session. No KDE default notifications appear at all
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, not sure , that';s why i suggested you investigate it's encryption options
<vadrao> BluesKaj: I want notifications to appear using the KDE system. and not the pink/purple ones which Ubuntu/Gnome uses
<BluesKaj> vadrao, then open your ubuntu-desktop and turn off all the notifications . I'm not sure how in ubuntu , so ask there , #ubuntu
<palasso> Hi. I was wondering if someone had a suggestion on how to do "diffs" between metapackages (dependencies). I'm mostly interested in comparing kde-full with kubuntu-full and some other metapackages and understand better the general structure of the kubuntu packages. I already read these which helped to some extend: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90130/whats-kubuntu-full http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/21/411-build-chart-and-what-else
<HighHo> Palasso - would "apt-cache depends" help?
<palasso> HighHo: I used that the way it was suggested on the askubuntu link
<HighHo> Ah ok, sorry I must admit I didnt check the links :)
<palasso> I used that for dependencies and recommendations but due to the size of the metapackages it's difficult to follow.... The thing is that although I could follow kde-full because it depends on metapackages (and so there is a hierarchy there) I couldn't follow kubuntu-full. Also "apt-cache depends" doesn't help much when one metapackage depends on a metapackage while the other metapackage depends on a subset of the same metapackage.
<palasso> Also KDE docs helped me follow the different kde metapackages (e.g. kdegames, kdeaccessibility etc.)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I cannot create an encrypted partition with gparted.
<HighHo> Palasso, try apt-rdepends (you may need to install first) it will provide a full recurrsive list
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, bummer , there must be a method or an partitioning app that can , perhaps this can help,  http://xmodulo.com/2013/01/how-to-create-encrypted-disk-partition-on-linux.html
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I want to encrypt the partition where Kubuntu should be installed.
<Graf_Westerholt> This link does not help with this.
<BluesKaj> well then do some research , Graf_Westerholt , I'm sure you're capable of finding what you need , or ask in #ubuntu there a lot oif very knowledgeable ppl there
<Graf_Westerholt> What is ppl?
<BluesKaj> people
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: you have many partitions with different OSes?
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, I want to install Windows and Linux. Linux encrypted.
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: first of all you can't encrypt the whole drive I think with a windows partition, secondly you can encrypt the home partition easily as it's an option in the installer
<palasso> Or the home folder. You don't need to specify it as a separate partition
<palasso> I don't know abt encrypting the root partition. But thought to tell you this about home as usually there are the most sensitive data that need to be encrypted
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, I want a partition for Windows and one for Linux. And I want to encrypt the Linux-Partition. The Installer can do when I use „guided partition“.
<Graf_Westerholt> But for "guided partition" there is only option for whole drive, not only free space, so it would kill Windows.
<palasso> Yes
<palasso> That's full disk encryption and it won't work on a dual-boot windows linux system
<palasso> Are you sure that home encryption isn't enough for your requirements?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, whynot just encrypt  ~/home ?
<BluesKaj> as palasso suggests
<palasso> BluesKaj: actually simply ~
<BluesKaj> encryt it after installation ...is that possibel ?
<palasso> ~/home is a folder named "home" inside the home folder ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> It is not full disk encryption because the root-partition is not encrypted. Only one partition. And I cannot set up an encrypted partition with the manual installation, so I guess it is a bug in the installer.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, encrypt after installation is very hard.
<BluesKaj> yeah sorry , mistake
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: it is possibly a missing feature in the ubiquity graphical installer yes.
<BluesKaj> palasso, I meant  ~/
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, not missing, I can choose to set up an encryptet LVM in the installer. But it fails with an error message that it was not possible to create the encrypted partition.
<palasso> What I am proposing now Graf_Westerholt is maybe the easiest and most sensible solution. Encrypting the whole partition doesn't help very much
<palasso> Ohh
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: according to this there doesn't seem to be LVM encryption support built into ubiquity https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, but it encrypted my disc when I chose „guided partition“. It only fails by the manual way.
<BluesKaj> we can't read minds , LVM is not familiar to most kubuntu users , that makes your question even more difficult , Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, BluesKaj. What more info do you need?
<BluesKaj> I don't , I told you a couple of days ago , I don't know much about encryption , but you keep asking me , Graf_Westerholt :)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, because you tried to help me. ;)
<BluesKaj> well, Graf_Westerholt , it's obvious that i can't now ..If I had known you were running LVM then I wouldn't have responded
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, sory, I should have mentioned taht.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, my best suggestion is to do a regular install then once your data is moved to your /home partition , then encryt that with the appropriate tools
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, but that is a lot of work ;)
<BluesKaj> really , why ?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, see here ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<BluesKaj> is it in encrypted in your backup ?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, no that is not the right link
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, my Backups are encrypted with LUKS.
<BluesKaj> well, then just leave them there
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry? I want to encrypt my Linux-partition.
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso: That error occurs when trying create a crypto partition:
<Graf_Westerholt> http://roy.5x8.de/encrypt-test0.png
<Graf_Westerholt> http://roy.5x8.de/encrypt-test1.png
<kdef> hello, does anyone here use bluetooth devices?
<kdef> I was wondering if a device that worked in 12.04, will still work in 13.04?
<kdef> I am also looking for a wifi usb adapter... wondering if the realtek chipset is okay to use
<kdef> oh, it is 12.10 it last worked... so, 13.04 should be fine, right?
<BluesKaj> kdef, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Belial`> is there a way to get kmail to use the notifications for received messages like it does when sending out a message?
<Belial`> ah nevermind. think i found it.
<Graf_Westerholt> Belial`, I found it, too. ;)
<BluesKaj> Belial`, return receipt ?
<Belial`> no, it was under notifications configuration in the kmail menu
<Belial`> by default, it isn't turned on
<Belial`> for received mail.
<BluesKaj> kmail segfaults after a few days here so i can't use it , and it's a pita with that akondai server
<roasted_> what theme does Kubuntu use by default?
<BluesKaj> roasted_, Oxygen , I think
<roasted_> BluesKaj: I found it to be a little obnoxious to look at whne I threw 13.04 in a VM, particularly with how light my clock text was too.
<Belial`> roasted_, that's the new air theme.
<Belial`> and the text is a bit hard to see.
<Belial`> i usually use ember with some parts of caledonia mixed in though.
<Belial`> it's the first thing i change.
<palasso> kdef: load up a liveDVD and see for yourself if the hardware works
<roasted_> Belial`: yeah, I hear you. It's just by default it's painful to look at. Changing it is a borderline requirement.
<BluesKaj> roasted_, we all have our own taste ...I prefer a light coloured clock text
<roasted_> Belial`: it makes the default implementation of openSUSE look downright beautiful.
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: this is 13.10 and is in alpha stage! if you're interested to do some testing on the feature perhaps it would be better to ask on #kubuntu-devel
<kdef> palasso:  are you buying me the hardware? :)
<roasted_> BluesKaj: I don't have a preference between light and dark. I just like being able to see the clock out of the box, which the default theme makes it difficult tod o.
<kdef> how nice of you... I'll wait until it gets here and then put in the liveDVD ;-)
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, it is the same in 13.04, so does not matter.
<Belial`> roasted_, yeah the new theme for opensuse is really nice.
<palasso> kdef: what hardware? you said that it worked for 12.04. Wasn't it on your PC?
<Belial`> but kubuntu usually follows defaults as closely as possible.
<BluesKaj> roasted_, which theme is default on your install ?
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-62536.html
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: ok but maybe you could consider reporting the bug so it gets fixed for 13.10 ;)
<kdef> palasso: nope...  just on an 'ubuntu hardware list' for bluetooth devices
<roasted_> BluesKaj: I wasn't sure what it was, as I installed like 30 of them. but I assume it's the new air theme.
<kdef> but these dongles often have chipset changes... really annoying for keeping track
<roasted_> Belial`: yeah, I can understand trying to be as vanilla as possible, but dang, if upstream picks something that is difficult to read, I'd change it.
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, where to report?
<Belial`> roasted_, i agree
<roasted_> fortunately it's braindead easy to change.
<roasted_> just be nice if the ootb experience didn't 'require' that
<Belial`> yeah it is. i use ember panel with caledonia task items and panel icons.
<palasso> Graf_Westerholt: sorry I have to leave now I don't have time to explain. Maybe someone else can help you
<Graf_Westerholt> palasso, ok
<BluesKaj> roasted_, try the oxygen theme , it has a black well contrasted theme making blight coloured text easy to read in the panel
<kdef> I'll probably take a chance on it... it's $11... my bluetooth keyboard will be $20 ... a usb wifi dongle for wireless internet will be $7 but it's realtek....  :-{    risky
<BluesKaj> light rather
<roasted_> BluesKaj: yeah, I like the oxygen theme *a lot*
<BluesKaj> roasted_, this what my desktop looks like with oxygen http://imagebin.org/265738
<BluesKaj> you may need to use ctrl - to make it smaller aon a regular sized monitor
<roasted_> BluesKaj: looks nice, but dang that's a fat panel :P
<Belial`> http://i.imgur.com/MkZwW3M.png there's mine
<BluesKaj> ctrl -  roasted
<BluesKaj> roasted_, yes it is because I'm 3M  away from the screen
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL , errands to do
<roasted_> BluesKaj: fair enough. Come to think of it, with a fat panel and using the Homerun launcher, I bet KDE could look pretty dang presentable on a TV from a distance.
<COLAMAroro> Hi everyone
<roasted> hi
 * COLAMAroro a make a big cake. To have some cake, write /part
<COLAMAroro> Nobody want cake :(
 * COLAMAroro a make a big cake. To have some cake, write /part
<Graf_Westerholt> Where does Konqueror and rekonq save the bookmarks? Buggy bookmark-manager killed half of my bookmarks.
<HighHo> Graf: .~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<Graf_Westerholt> HighHo, thx
<Guest85666> I have a question
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | Guest85666
<ubottu> Guest85666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest85666> I have Ubuntu dual booting with Win7... I'd like to replace Ubuntu with with Kubuntu, have Kubuntu installed on a USB drive... Started the install but don't see an option to replace... I could use the whole disk, or install alongside Win7 and Ubuntu. Any recommendations?
<Guest85666> I want just Win7 & Kbuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest85666, in terminal just install "kubuntu-desktop" with apt-get: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you have KDE installed and can use it. No need to remove or install Ubuntu. Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the same.
<Guest85666> Just install the KDE desktop over Ubuntu then?
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest85666, yes.
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest85666, at the log-in you can choose between KDE and Gnome/Unity.
<Guest85666> What if  I still wanted to do it my way (updating to the latest version along the way)? Should I delete the ext4 partition and install Kubuntu in it's place?
<Guest85666> My Ubuntu version is like 11
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest85666, that stupid, because the differents between Ubundu and KUbuntu is just the different "Desktops" KDE, Gnome, Unity …
<Guest85666> Thanks, you've been very helpful and an asshole to boot... have a great day!
<Graf_Westerholt> What?
<Gnjurac> hi how to istall 32lib for x64
<Gnjurac>  ia32-libs-multiarch
<hacktus0> I have problem I burn on USB kubuntu and I go in bios of pc ,BUT when  I run my usb on start then it doesn't work. the pc is ACER 32 bit. CAN YOU HELP ME PLZ????
<ikonia> hacktus0: either a.) the usb was not created correctly 2.) your bios is not uspporting boot from usb
<hacktus0> I burn my USB like http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<hacktus0> I don't know maybe is bios but what can i do it
<hacktus0> ?
<hacktus0> ikonia
<ikonia> hacktus0: check the usb on another machine, make sure that's built ok
<hacktus0> i dont have other computer.ikonia
<ikonia> hacktus0: try remaking the usb hen
<ikonia> then
<hacktus0> it 's a same result
<hacktus0> ikonia
<ikonia> ok, so then either you are not making it correct, or your system doesn't support boot from usb
<hacktus0> I think at 10
<hacktus0> I think at 100 % it 's BIOS
<ikonia> sorry, I don't understand
<hacktus0> I think at 100 % it 's BIOS
<ikonia> hacktus0: ok, then you have a problem
<hacktus0> what can i do then?????? ikonia
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ayone else every og the ppaq s outside of ubuntu[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<nicolas> salut
<nicolas> j'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plait
<nicolas> salut
<nicolas> J4ai besoin d'aide pour changer de langue s'il vous plait c'est urgent
<nicolas> J'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plait, j'ai besoin de changer la langue de kubuntu, aidez moi .. :$ Merci
<Unit193> !fr | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kubuntu> eh??
<juancarlos> :)
<Guest54131> hola
<Guest54131> a ver
<Guest54131> quien esta??
<nikoz> hola
#kubuntu 2013-07-28
<littlegirl> Hey there, I can't seem to figure out how to not display week numbers in the Calendar widget. Is there a way?
<linksleep> anyone active?
<vedu> linksleep: yes me
<obzolete> what a fucked up channel
<M_Kay> Hello, i need some help. My mediakeys vol+ and vol- are not working properly. Everytime i press i get the notification that the sound changed but die audio output does not realy change
<M_Kay> mute button also not working
<M_Kay> where should i start looking for a solution?
<M_Kay> because i've got no clue where i should start :/
<M_Kay> suggestions are welcome
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yruss> Hi, guys. Is it normal when i close a program  in Kubuntu 13.04 but the process with the same name still remains but using not big amount of RAM plus it looks like such process absolutely do not react on any terminate kill etc. commands?
<Vito> mh I had a similar issue in the past
<Vito> with...Kubuntu 11.04 I think
<Vito> kded4 became zombi
<yruss> vito But it can't be even called zombie cause it doesn't have that status - just hanging there ignoring commands eating RAM :) ignorant zombie i'd say
<BluesKaj> yruss, hanging on the desktop or in the panel ?
<Belial`> anyone using rekonq notice how much slower it is at loading pages?
<Belial`> firefox and qupzilla seem to blow it away for some reason.
<BluesKaj> I use rekonq for single tab browsing , but no it seems fast enough'
<yruss> <BluesKaj> Nope, just in the process list. No windows.
<Belial`> BluesKaj, i'd like to use it because i like how it integrates with the desktop. but side by side comparison with qupzilla, it's just way behind.
<Belial`> scrolling seems to be slower too.
<BluesKaj> yruss, try send signal suspend
<Obzolete> or akill
<Obzolete> if it comes back then, it respawned itself
<BluesKaj> no, kill doesn't alaways work in hang situations
<Obzolete> not always no, but if it does and then comes back with another PID
<Obzolete> u know it is malware or vm-malware
<BluesKaj> Obzolete, I'm sure it's just a bug in kde , not malware
<Obzolete> can be
<Obzolete> update ur KDE then
<OerHeks> yruss what program exactly does this?
<Obzolete> or: downdate it a little
<Obzolete> somethimes 'downdating' is updating if u know what i mean
<BluesKaj> Obzolete, no , regression isn't necessary
<Obzolete> then i dont get why u still have this problem
<cahir> Hello, anyone tried to customize .svg/.svgz files that are in desktop theme/window decorations?
<BluesKaj> Obzolete, stick around and maybe you'll find out :)
<Obzolete> not into riddles atm
<BluesKaj> wow , that's what you call patience
<Obzolete> [15:09] <BluesKaj> Obzolete, no , regression isn't necessary <- how u know that then
<Obzolete> oh ic.. ur just trying to be the old wise man
<Obzolete> takes skills uno
<ikonia> Obzolete: drop it
<ikonia> Obzolete: you're help is random
<Obzolete> that's why i don't do such, but act out of common sense
<BluesKaj> Obzolete, in my experience regressing to earlier versions of apps usually doesn't solve the problem
<ikonia> I didn't see any common sense in randomly claiming malware or telling a user to downgrade randomly
<Obzolete> KDE is not just an app
<Obzolete> ikonia @ ignore
<BluesKaj> alright the ignore button is on
<Obzolete> yup
<ikonia> Obzolete: that's the wrong syntax for ignore,
<Obzolete> leave me alone u troll
<ikonia> apologies for the noise - please continue trying to resolve the issue
<OerHeks> again: yruss what program exactly does this?
<BluesKaj> thanks ikonia , was waiting for more troll posts from him before notifying
<ikonia> carry on guys
<yruss> <OerHeks> Every time it's different programs, not the exact one. Dolphin, firefox, medit etc
<yruss> <BluesKaj> It doesnt react on ANY of the signals just ignoring them.
<BluesKaj> yruss, ok , which kde version?
<MichaelP> Trying to access my windows partition...   An error occurred while accessing '180.7 GiB Hard Drive', the system responded: The requested operation has failed.: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<MichaelP> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<MichaelP> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<MichaelP> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<MichaelP> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<FloodBotK1> MichaelP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichaelP> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<lordievader> MichaelP: Have you done as it says?
<yruss> <BluesKaj> 4.10.5
<MichaelP> lordievader: guess i did shut down windows on a cold shutdown cause it was taking so long
<BluesKaj> yruss, I have to ask the obvious , have you updated/upgraded dist-upgraded lately ?
<lordievader> MichaelP: Anyhow mount complains that the partition wasn't cleanly unmounted. So it says to boot Windows and let is shutdown fully before trying to mount it again.
<yruss> It's a virgin new dist with all upgrades maybe 2 month outdated max. Just needed stuff. But i noticed the problem long ago almost after the new install. almost.
<MichaelP> lordievader: i go back in.. copy what i wanted to copy to the usb harddrive... Then boot kubuntu usb and reinstall... then put windows in VM..
<BluesKaj> yruss, right , so you should update dist-upgrade then.
<BluesKaj> yruss, 2 months is a long time without upgrading
<yruss> <BluesKaj> i could give it a try but since the problem appeared on the brand new dist install i believe that it's one of those nice KDE bugs longing forever. Like the window overlapping on the main panel if it's not some rebelling prefetch function helping to start app faster.
<BluesKaj> yruss, a brand new install can contain bugs , new isn't totally complete, therefore upgrading will bring the bugfixes down the pipe to you. if you won't upgrade, there isn't much else I can do. Maybe some one else has a suggestion .
<czepulkowski> salut
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What is the problem in short with yruss, I read something about black screens/freezes?
<czepulkowski> Le mieu est Ubuntu unity ou gnome ?
<czepulkowski> Le mieu est Ubuntu unity ou gnome ?
<czepulkowski> Aidez moi s'il vous plait :$
<yruss> <BluesKaj> I appreciate your help  - i'll try to update the dist:) Have a joke for ya. "What If programmers would be the doctors. -Patient: My leg hurts! -Doctor: I don't know.. I have the similar leg and it doesn't. :)
<oraugle> sorry, computer shut down even with 44% of battery
<oraugle> i think the battery is damaged
<Roey> hi, is there a minimal install CD for systems without DVDs?
<yofel> Roey: best way is probably to install ubuntu-server and then install the kubuntu-desktop package (or the task)
<Roey> that's what I was thinking
<Roey> thanks
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> ubuntu mini iso
<Roey> so I'll install th ubuntu minimum install iso
<Roey> r9ight
<shadeslayer> right, just grab the mini iso and do a net install
<Roey> does the kubuntu-desktop package change all the necessary /etc/apt/sources deps form ubuntu to kubuntu
<yofel> it doesn't need to change anything
<yofel> same archive
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Roey> ah perfect.
<Roey> Thanks!
<Roey> so I just do a GNOME installation, and on top of that a KDE one.
<Roey> OK.
<Roey> yofel, shadeslayer: did you mean the minimal ISO (29MB) or the mini remix (~300MB)?
<shadeslayer> !miniiso
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yofel> probably doesn't matter, the 29M one simply needs to download more later on
<Roey> got it.
<Roey> I tried installing Kubuntu via WUBI yesterday on it, and it wouldn't get past X trying to start up.
<BluesKaj> Roey, wubi is no longer supported
<Roey> i.e. the kernel started fine, just that I did not see X start up (only a blank wallpaper)
<Roey> ahhhhhh
<BluesKaj> forget wubi , if you must try virtualbox
<Roey> aha
<Roey> I mean this is an old machine that  I want to re-purpose for my parents
<Roey> P4, 768 MB RAM, 3.5" floppy, CD.
<shadeslayer> oh boy
<Roey> aha
<shadeslayer> Roey: I wouldn't recommend Kubuntu in 768 MB's of RAM TBH
<Roey> oh?
<Roey> I thought it'd run?
<shadeslayer> it will
<Roey> slowly?
<shadeslayer> but with 768 MB's of RAM there's not much you can run alongside
<Roey> I mean they'd use it to browse the intarnets.
<shadeslayer> oh I know
<shadeslayer> Roey: tip : use kubuntu-low-fat
<Roey> they have good laptops for themselves, a good computer in the kitchen downstairs, etc.
<shadeslayer> !info kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<ubottu> kubuntu-low-fat-settings (source: kubuntu-settings): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.04ubuntu13 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 55 kB
<shadeslayer> !info kubuntu-settings-low-fat
<ubottu> kubuntu-settings-low-fat (source: kubuntu-settings): Settings and artwork for the Kubuntu (Low Fat). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.04ubuntu13 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 86 kB
<Roey> they just want something upstairs in the study so that they can check things in the morning before even going downstairs
<shadeslayer> right, you want that ^^
<shadeslayer> hm
<Roey> so instead of kubuntu-desktop,
<Roey> I'll install kubuntu-settings-low-fat
<shadeslayer> no
<Roey> oh?
<Roey> E_CONFUSED
<shadeslayer> just install kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-settings-low-fat
<shadeslayer> Roey: and this is *just* for browsing?
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> like, it's more that  my mom if she gets up at 3 or something doesn't want to go all the way downstairs to the kitchen computer.
<Roey> Oh, modern life.
<shadeslayer> then I'd just run a very minimal session consisting of a window manager and a browser
<Roey> not even lxde/whatever ?
<Roey> xfce
<Roey> ?
<shadeslayer> not required
<Roey> ok
<shadeslayer> as long as it's *just* for browsing
<Roey> ok
<shadeslayer> heck, maybe install chromeOS on it :P
<Roey> oh nonono no nsa shit at my parents' house
<shadeslayer> lol
<Roey> have you ever watched Miyazaki's film "Spirited Away"?
<shadeslayer> no
<Roey> Google and Samsung are this character "No Face"
<Roey> ah.
<Roey> Watch that movie with your family.  Then see what I mean.
<shadeslayer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218661/custom-session-in-lightdm-chrome-os
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> Roey: see that ^ just replace google chrome with whatever browser you want
<Roey> right
<Roey>  :)
<infrid> hi
<MichaelP> Anything better the virtualbox ?
<Belial`> MichaelP, there's vmware
<GiGaHuRtZ> Any yakuake users on kubuntu?
<Pliskin> GiGaHuRtZ, yes ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Pliskin: any chance you use it on dual monitors?
<Pliskin> nope :/
<GiGaHuRtZ> I may have missed the option, but I am looking for a setting to change what display it shows on
<GiGaHuRtZ> Id rather not have it it on my primary display
<GiGaHuRtZ> o.0 this appmenu qml plasmoid the guy recommended earlier aint to shabby
<noaXess> hihoo :)
<noaXess> anybody got bluray running on latest kubuntu? i followed this for vlc, but can't get it running with byed cloud atlas BD.. http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/
<noaXess> i always get this:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  No valid processing key found in AACS config file.
<noaXess> does it mean, that for this BD no key is available? created?
<xdccMule[1240GM]> Ciao a tutti :)))
<xdccMule[1240GM]> un saluo a tutta la community
<xdccMule[1240GM]> *saluto
<xdccMule[1240GM]> hello
<xdccMule[1240GM]> hot welcome
<xdccMule[1240GM]> byebye zombies
<kristjan> hi, how do i find out what graphic card i have in my laptop
<kristjan> my skype crashes every time i answer a call, might that be a graphic card drivers problem ?
<Belial`> kristjan, lspci at command line and look for VGA compatible controller
<OerHeks> " lspci | grep -i VGA  " gives one line with your videocard
<Belial`> or that
<OerHeks> but i doubt a videocard problem occurs
<kristjan> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<kristjan> what might be the problem than ?
<kristjan> it works on my old laptop
<kristjan> im usein lates kubuntu version with all the latest updates
<git_> ht tp://ww w.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZQAjJAvLtZA
<git_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZQAjJAvLtZA
<Chat6298> Hi
<babatunde> hey
<babatunde> who is here
<monkeyjuice> no one is here babatunde
#kubuntu 2014-07-21
<Ahsan> Thanks.. Dear.. I am a new user in Kubuntu.
<Ahsan> I am facing some problems using in kubuntu. Can cnybody help me??
<pepee> hi. does anyone know how to configure the battery applet?
<pepee> I mean, its position. I have the panel at the right of my screen, and the battery applet appears right on top of it when AC is disconnected
<pepee> something like this http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/1w2lgc07n1j.png
<amichair> the shutdown/restart dialog never appear (even after fresh reboot), is this a known issue? Any workaround?
<amichair> (Kubuntu 14.04, KDE 4.13.2)
<valorie> amichair: do you mean the lightDM screen?
<valorie> or once you are logged in, at the Kmenu?
<amichair> valorie: K-menu->Leave->Restart/Shutdown
<amichair> this has been going on for a while (a few weeks? not sure)
<valorie> unusual
<valorie> do you have a section for Session and one for System?
<amichair> valorie: where?
<valorie> Session part allows you to log out
<valorie> Kmenu > Leave
<valorie> or do you have the Leave part at all?
<amichair> valorie: I see it. logout doesn't work either (lock screen does)
<valorie> hmmm, could be a corrupt widget
<amichair> valorie: menu options are widgets?
<valorie> you have various menu options, Kickoff is only one
<valorie> kickoff is the name of the widget
<valorie> I think
<valorie> !info kickoff
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in trusty
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> $ apt-cache search kickoff
<valorie> plasma-widget-homerun-kicker - application launcher for KDE Plasma desktop - development files
<valorie> changed names I guess
<amichair> valorie: I saw somewhere to run "qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.logout 2 2 2", but that does nothing either
<amichair> (same with 0 0 0 instead of 2 2 2)
<amichair> I don't thing it's just the gui
<valorie> amichair: if you get no good answer here (I have none), please ask in #kde
<amichair> valorie: ok, I'll try. Thanks!
<valorie> I didn't mean just the gui, but something in the code
<valorie> I have 14.04 all up to date, and no such problem
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, my bluetooth adapter is no longer detected when i do "hcitool dev". It used to work fine with my bluetooth headphones but not anymore. I just created a live usb with kubuntu 14.04 and doing "hcitool dev" returned my bluetooth adapter. I assume that after some updates the adapter stopped being detected. Does anybody know anything about this?
<pepee> anyone knows how to solve one applet (the battery applet) overlaping with the panel?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<zxsinclair> anyone knows if the 4.13.3 packages are on their way to Trusty?
<zxsinclair> anybody out there who knows if kde 4.13.3 is being packaged for Trusty?
<claudio87583> buonasera ho dei problemi nell'aggiornamento da kubuntu 8.10
<claudio87583> ho modificato il sources.list passando a quello del 14.10 ma mi da degli errori strani
<BluesKaj> !it | claudio87583
<ubottu> claudio87583: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<em> Something I need to build depends on libicu48 but that no longer exists in 14.04 .  Is there a way to get it anyway?
<bprompt> em:     I'd think you should just be able to fetch it individually from  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> em: Or compile libicu48 yourself ;)
<lordievader> http://site.icu-project.org/download/48
<lordievader> Though this is not recommended as you will likely walk into dependency hell on your free will :P
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<sithlord48> Riddell:  is this an open meeting?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> we're not in the habit of being all secrative
<atod> I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 on ASUS B85M-E motherboard with integrated intel graphics card. When starting a virtual machine in VMWare Workstation it reports that "Hardware graphics acceleration is not available" and "No 3D support is available from the host". Also in KInfocenter > Graphical Information > OpenGL > 3D Accelerator I see "unknown" as value. How can I enable 3D Acceleration in my Kubuntu?
<lordievader> atod: Have you installed the vmware extras/extensions, however vmware calls them?
<atod> lordievader: in guest OS?
<lordievader> atod: Yes.
<atod> lordievader: yes they are installed. As far as I understand 3D acceleration is disabled by default in Kubuntu Intel driver. Am I right?
<atod> lordievader: Do you know how I can check that 3D acceleration is enabled in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> atod: Wait, what is the host OS and guest OS?
<atod> lordievader: host OS: Kubuntu (where VMWare Workstation is running), guest OS (The virtual machine): Windows XP
<lordievader> Ah check, atod could you give the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<atod> lordievader: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8534         Kernel driver in use: i915
<lordievader> !paste | atod
<ubottu> atod: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> For in the future ^
<lordievader> atod: It has the correct driver loaded. Don't expect much of it's accelleration but it should be there.
<atod> lordievader: I apologize for not knowing the rule for pasting multi-line texts! How can make VMWare Workstation to recognize that 3D Acceleration is enabled?
<lordievader> atod: Err, I believe there are options inside of the OS config for that. Do you get errors?
<atod> lordievader: I see no errors in my Kubuntu. Where I should look for?
<lordievader> atod: Was just wondering ;) I'm not very familiar with VMware.
<brokenaudio> Fresh install on 14.04... no sound, well, some skips and pops, but that's it
<brokenaudio> intel z97 audio
<brokenaudio> for some reason  driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0 and i swear that should be 10 or 32
<TheFakeazneD525> alright, so, I know this  sounds really basic...
<TheFakeazneD525> but make sure you have the speakers plugged in to the right port
<TheFakeazneD525> I thought I had a software side audio problem...
<TheFakeazneD525> until I looked at the back of my comp
<TheFakeazneD525> after that, try reloading the   alsa modules
<TheFakeazneD525> play  a file you know  works via a phonon based player
<TheFakeazneD525> ie, amarok or juk
<brokenaudio> i hear it trying to play something, i get clicks/glitches
<TheFakeazneD525> and all the codecs are installed? or vlc backend is being used?
<brokenaudio> dragon, vlc, all acts the same
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, odd
<TheFakeazneD525> er, try reloading the alsa modules
<brokenaudio> even the test sounds in the volume panel is the same
<brokenaudio> im pretty sure the drivers is set wrong
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo alsaa reload
<brokenaudio> when i reload also it does nothing
<brokenaudio> acts the same
<TheFakeazneD525> ooh, might be in luck here
<TheFakeazneD525> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released]
<brokenaudio> i've tried that fix, evne the whole damn kernel
<brokenaudio> does not wor
<brokenaudio> i'm running 3.16 right now
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm...
<brokenaudio> i'm pretty sure it's config's wrong
<valorie> brokenaudio: not vlc itself, but phonon-backend-vlc
<valorie> phonon-backend-gstreamer is what is installed out of the box
<brokenaudio> valorie: even jack acts the same, it's the driver
<valorie> ok
<brokenaudio> i want to try increasing the buffer from 0 to 10, but i have no clue where the config for that is
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> those links have lots of useful stuff
<brokenaudio> none of those points are relivant
<brokenaudio> relevant* sigh, i have a modern video card with full OpenCL performance, but no sound...
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, my Kubuntu 14.04 fully updated has recently stopped working with my bluetooth headphones. Doing lsusb i can succesfully detect the adapter but a "hcitool dev" does not detect anything. To confirm that the adapter is not defective i set up a live usb with kubuntu 14.04 and i could succesfully see the MAC  address after doing a "hcitool dev". The issue probably started occuring after some updates. Can anybody help?
<aljosa> yesterday i connected w/o problems to wifi, today my wifi is not listed but there is a bunch of others. iwlist scan can't find it but my android phone finds it and connects to it w/o problems. any ideas?
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> valorie:  hey...
<Roey> oh man, the mayor of Quebec has been stung by wasps (like 15 times) and died... http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/quebec-mayor-stung-by-wasps-dies/article19690860/?service=mobile
<em> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<em> !info node
<ubottu> node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 38 kB
<em> !info node-legacy
<ubottu> Package node-legacy does not exist in trusty
<em> !info nodejs-legacy
<ubottu> nodejs-legacy (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript (legacy symlink). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 119 kB
<em> That was a jerky thing for Debian to do, in my opinion, that breaks a lot of stuff from npm.  Is this Amateur Packet Radio program actually a bigger deal than node.js? Really?
<valorie> hi Roey
 * valorie was cleaning the house
<Roey> heya valorie
<Roey> did you hear the news? :(
<Roey> about Quebec's mayor
<Roey> she got stung by wasps and died
<Roey> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/quebec-mayor-stung-by-wasps-dies/article19690860/?service=mobile
#kubuntu 2014-07-22
<valorie> Roey: I saw your link, yes
<valorie> I'm not going to pass the news along to my husband who already hates all stinging insects, though
<valorie> my brother-in-law's sister-in-law died of a bee sting
<Roey> valorie:  I'm sorry to hear that :(
<valorie> life can get tragic at times
<valorie> this past weeks seems full of that
<valorie> off-topic for this chan though
<Matombo> anyone also have a problem with alt-gr key (german keyboard) when using kubuntu in virtual box?
<IllSpentYouth> hello.  i'm having a problem with kubuntu not recognizing my onboard sound, a realtek alc889.  is there anyone who can lead me in the right direction to a solution?
<zxsinclair_> I am trying to test Neon/KDE5 on a Trusty installation but get problems with installing "neon-base". Anyone managed this?
<zxsinclair_> To clarify: I get dependency-hell issues
<alket> zxsinclair_: what depency issues , could you post the logs ?
<zxsinclair_> ome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<zxsinclair_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<zxsinclair_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<zxsinclair_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<zxsinclair_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<zxsinclair_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zxsinclair_>  project-neon-base : Depends: project-neon-bluedevil but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kate but it is not going to be installed
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kde-base-artwork but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kde-baseapps but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kde-wallpapers but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kdeplasma-addons but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kmix but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-konsole but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-kwallet but it is not installable
<alket> zxsinclair_: please use http://paste.kde.org
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-minimal but it is not going to be installed
<zxsinclair_>                      Depends: project-neon-networkmanagement but it is not installable
<zxsinclair_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<zxsinclair_> sorry for extreme long postings...
<zxsinclair_> ok hold on
<zxsinclair_> http://paste.kde.org/pym7cpgw0
<zxsinclair_> I can start a session but I get several errormessages
<alket> zxsinclair_: I get them too , because its still new
<alket> zxsinclair_: could you try this in terminal "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<alket> then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<zxsinclair_> OK am on it
<zxsinclair_> and thanks
<ikonia> the error seems pretty clear
<ikonia> "packages not yet created2
<zxsinclair_> the autoclean deleted a bunch of packages
<joker_>  /links
<joker_> hi all
<zxsinclair_> but I still get stuck on trying to install neon-base...
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: do the packages exist
<zxsinclair_> have no idea, I just follow the instructions on project neon website ;-)
<zxsinclair_> or trying to rather
<zxsinclair_> for starters I don't want bluedevil as my computer does not have bluetooth..
<zxsinclair_> https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<joker_> i just started with this so i see ubuntu chat room and there was link to kubuntu chat is there easy newbie friendly way do add lot of chat rooms
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: so checking if the packages are there would be a good start
<zxsinclair_> +ikonia to put it this way I find it a bit strange to be asked to test something and the instructions on the website do not wok
<zxsinclair_> work
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: not really, it's in development, things change
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: I find it more odd that you're just blindly following something without checking anything when you hit an error
<zxsinclair_> am trying here, not an expert on apt
<ikonia> don't have to be
<ikonia> actually go to the PPA and check the packages
<ikonia> make sure they are there
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: also, do you have any other 3rd party repos or PPA's on your system
<zxsinclair_> yes I do
<ikonia> ok, so that may also be causing conflict
<ikonia> that's a very very common situation
<joker_> hello world
<valorie> zxsinclair_: also, there is #project-neon for just this sort of question
<zxsinclair_> ikonia or others; are you successful in using neon? And thanks for the link I was not aware
<ikonia> I don't use kde
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: again - I'd not focus on what others are doing - I'd focus on your problem
<ikonia> zxsinclair_: eg: you have other PPA's that may cause a conflict, so what does it matter if others can use it, you can't at th emoment
<zxsinclair_> ikonia - thanks for the input and assistance
<zxsinclair_> I will head to neon channel
<DKChewy> Hi. Noob to Linux. Just installed Kubuntu 14.04 and am having the issue where screen doesn't turn on after coming back from suspend. Every article I find is either significantly out of date or assumes I know Linux inside and out. Can anybody lead me in the right direction?
<DKChewy> Any advice from anyone concerning the black screen after coming out of suspend?
<valorie> !info libavcoded53
<ubottu> Package libavcoded53 does not exist in trusty
<valorie> !info libavcoded54
<ubottu> Package libavcoded54 does not exist in trusty
<valorie> um
<valorie> !info libavcode
<ubottu> Package libavcode does not exist in trusty
<valorie> forget I asked
<FuzzyWhirlpool> !info libavcodec54 | valorie
<ubottu> valorie: libavcodec54 (source: libav): Libav codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.14-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 2437 kB, installed size 12621 kB
<valorie> aha, he misspelled it
<valorie> thanks, FuzzyWhirlpool
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, you should ask `apt-cache search` before asking ubottu.
<valorie> I often do that indeed
<geartrek> jubuntu linux dosn't want to install as a base os on a acer laptop
<geartrek> grrr
<geartrek> kubuntu
<valorie> "doesn't want to install"?
<FuzzyWhirlpool> What is your laptop version?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ArunC> Hi all, I am trying to add the kubuntu-ppa/next repository on my kubuntu 14.04. But I get an error saying PPA not found
<ArunC> Any idea what might be wrong?
<BluesKaj> ArunC, how are you adding the ppa?
<ArunC> BluesKaj: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<BluesKaj> ArunC, you need to add the ppa key first
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I followed this link: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<BluesKaj> ArunC, find the key on the launchpad ppa page, then do, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys xxxxxx
<ArunC> BluesKaj, sure, let me try that.. thanks.
<BluesKaj> ArunC, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<BluesKaj> ArunC, click on the "technical destails about this ppa"
<ArunC> BluesKaj, thanks.
<BluesKaj> ArunC, my mistake , make sure you use this instead, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BluesKaj> the prvbious ppa was for Utopic not Trusty
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I updated my ubuntu to 14.10.. but still lsb_release -a shows 14.04
<ArunC> which one shall I use?
<BluesKaj> ArunC, how did you upgrade to 14.10?
<ArunC> BlueKajs, my bad.. I'm on LTS.. forget my previous msg
<ArunC> BluesKaj, should I use "1024R/8AC93F7A" as the key? There is a Fingerprint, should I use that as the key?
<BluesKaj> ArunC,, no just the numbers after the /
<BluesKaj> 8AC93F7A
<ArunC> BluesKaj, Oh OK, thanks. I will try that.
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I am behind a proxy and I get "?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: No route to host".
<ArunC> Any idea?
<BluesKaj> most proxies throttle bandwidth, you need a more direct connection to the repos servers if possible
<ArunC> I get my updates and upgrades without any problem
<BluesKaj> the ppa server
<BluesKaj> keyserver
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I'm sorry, I din't understand.
<ArunC> Got it.. I had to supply sudo -E
<ArunC> to instruct sudo to use my env variables.
<BluesKaj> could be interpreting the keyserver as https which most proxies can't  handle
<ArunC> I was using sudo apt-key <stuff>. I changed it to sudo -E apt-key <stuff> and it worked
<BluesKaj> ArunC, is that some special command for use with proxy connections , never heard of sudo -E
<BluesKaj> but I'm
<BluesKaj> a home user
<ArunC> BluesKaj, the proxy is set via env variables http_proxy and https_proxy. So when you do a sudo, these env variables will be ignored. To make sudo get the env, we need to pass the -E switch
<ArunC> BTW, I get "E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop"
<ArunC> Let me reboot my box and try it again.
<ArunC> No change after the reboot as well.
<BluesKaj> ArunC, run update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> always update after adding repos
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I did it before the reboot. Still no luck.
<ArunC> I tried it just now after reboot. Now there is nothing to be upgraded.
<ArunC> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> check your sources.list, make sure the ppa was added
<ArunC> OK.
<ArunC> Let me check that
<ArunC> No, it is not added there. In fact, I ran this entire command.
<ArunC> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop plasma-workspace-wallpapers
<ArunC> It asked this:  Kubuntu Next  KDE Frameworks 5 and Plasma Next and Unicorns  More info: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<ArunC> Doing the same command part by part now.. let me see..
<BluesKaj> ArunC, use separate commands for updating and installing ,...it's much safer
<ArunC> oh ok..
<ArunC> BluesKaj, Even after apt-add-repository, I don't see the next PPA in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArunC> Should I check sources.list somewhere else?
<BluesKaj> ArunC, you may have the syntax incorrect in the add-apt-repository, copy and paste the debs into the sources.list and update, it's easier
<ArunC> BluesKaj, Oh, OK. Let me try that instead.
<BluesKaj> besides you have apt-add, it;s add-apt
<ArunC> yeah, sorry, that was just a typo on the channel.. here is the output: http://paste.kde.org/phijaamzs
<BluesKaj> no need to run as root btw, sudo is sufficient
<BluesKaj> ArunC, you still have the command incorrect, it's add-apt , not apt-add
<ArunC> Oh! yyp error from the website where I saw the post how to install plasma next..
<ArunC> they have it wrong there as well.
<BluesKaj> I usually just copy and paste the deb to the sources.list and update
<ArunC> Blueskaj, just found that apt-add-repository is just a soft link to add-apt-repository ;)
<BluesKaj> well, it's best to use the hard link :)
<ArunC> :)
<ArunC> BluesKaj, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop plasma-workspace-wallpapers still returns nothing.
<ArunC> I have added the ppa deb in my sources.list and ran update and upgrade as well.
<BluesKaj> ArunC, it won't install plasma5 wallpapers , the there's no link yet
<BluesKaj> the link is broken rather
<ArunC> Oh.. OK.. How can I install plasma5 desktop?
<BluesKaj> try adding themes thru the gui, they don't work either
<BluesKaj> apt-get install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<ArunC> thanks, let me try that
<ArunC> unable to locate package
<ArunC> BluesKaj, apt-cache search plasma5 did not return anything
<BluesKaj> did you update after adding the ppa?
<ArunC> Yeah, I did.
<BluesKaj> you said you upgraded, that doesn't update the packages
<ArunC> As I said, I added the deb myself into sources.list and then I ran update and upgrade.
<ArunC> No, I did both.
<BluesKaj> ArunC, pastebin you source.list...let's ahve a look
<BluesKaj> have
<ArunC> OK sure.
<ArunC> BluesKaj, http://paste.kde.org/p1zkbukes
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I think we should add-apt-repository ppa:neon/kf5
<ArunC> as plasma next is not available for 14.04
<ArunC> I am not sure though
<ArunC> BluesKaj, yes that did the trick.
<ArunC> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/kf5
<ArunC> sudo apt-get update
<ArunC> sudo apt-get install project-neon5-session project-neon5-utils project-neon5-konsole project-neon5-breeze project-neon5-plasma-workspace-wallpapers
<BluesKaj> hmm, ok the ppas for 14.04 are different than last week . I wa sure there was a kubuntu next" ppa for 14.04 ...guess i was mistaken ...I dropped plasma 5 on 14,10 ...too unstable and there missing packages and links
<ArunC> Oh!
<ArunC> BluesKaj, should I install it on my work desktop?
<BluesKaj> might work better o0n 14.04, dunno for sure,...you might ask in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> ArunC,^
<ArunC> BluesKaj, I use KDE as my primary desktop, so I hope install kf5 and related neon stuff doesn't remove the earlier version
<ArunC> thanks..
<BluesKaj> ArunC, not on a work desktop , absolutely not !
<ArunC> BluesKaj, m.. OK.. long way to go probably..
<BluesKaj> kf5 /plasma5 aren't ready for the workplace, ArunC
<BluesKaj> remove the neon5 ppa and update, that's my advice to you
<BluesKaj> i thought you were a home user/experimenter/tester like me, ArunC
<ArunC> :)
<ArunC> BluesKaj, Thanks for your kind support.
<BluesKaj> I'm glad the ppa mucked up..it saved you a lot of grief
<ArunC> BluesKaj, sure yeah.. if you haven't told me that, by now I would've lost my working desktop :)
<ArunC> Thanks for all the help
<ArunC> Signing off now. Catch you sometime later.
<BluesKaj> ok ArunC , good luck :)
<quintoc> hola
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rodolfojcj> !es
<genii> rodolfojcj: The bot will wait a little while before responding to the same request twice in a row
<rodolfojcj> ok, fine
<TBotNik> All: Using Kubuntu 12.04 LTS and FireFox, but now Google has an embedded script, forcing me through their servers, instead of rendering a page directly, so getting 404, 403 and other errors when entering normal URLs.  How do I turn this #$%#@ thing off, so I browse normally?
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Using Kubuntu 12.04 LTS and FireFox, but now Google has an embedded script, forcing me through their servers, instead of rendering a page directly, so getting 404, 403 and other errors when entering normal URLs.  How do I turn this #$%#@ thing off, so I browse normally?
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, using google dns ?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Not sure let me check!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, or this https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/951962
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Nothing in /etc/networking/interfaces that indicates any outside DNS.  Checking out the HOWTO at:  https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/server-not-found-connection-problem?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=Server+not+found  I found that something had reset my proxy to "System Proxy", where I had always had "No Proxy" set before.  Restarted FF and now getting "Error 1001 Ray ID: 14e07877c45a0926  DNS resolution error" so something still wrong with
<TBotNik>  the DNS
<TBotNik>   
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, do you have optional dns settings on your router/modem ? ... if so i use the OpenDNS IPs  and they work well, try them
<menace> 1
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Hey was down for a while as the /etc/network/interfaces file needed some major rework after removing that "System Proxy" setting Google had forced on me.  Yup had to set static IP for my network and then finally added the dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 line in the interfaces file and restarted with "ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0" and now I'm back without all the redirect crap.  Thanks!
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: I think my router may have picked up the Google DNS, but google is also very tricky with all their analytics and keytracker java viruses they put on your box, so have to be on guard against them all the time
<TBotNik> !
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, glad to hear that:)
<sithlord48> can anyone tell me why i can't access https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<sithlord48> i get a 503 error.. works fine @ home..
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, using a proxy or vpn ?
<sithlord48> no
<BluesKaj> google dns ?
<sithlord48> as far as i know directly thru my isp's dns
<BluesKaj> I'm using Opendns and a vpn and the url opens fine here
<BluesKaj> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php
<sithlord48> i can access that page . as soon as i log in i get the same 503
<lordievader> sithlord48: HTTP 5xx codes you can not do anything about, they are server codes.
<lordievader> 503 means service unavailable.
<sithlord48> why does the server hate me  ???
<BluesKaj> which browser sithlord48 ?
<sithlord48> qupzilla but it does not work in firefox or chromium here either
<BluesKaj> FF is having probs with some https sites
<BluesKaj> odd, FF works here
<sithlord48> works fine @ my house.. same browser.. same isp..
<sithlord48> did i get my ip black listed some how?
<BluesKaj> same laptop?
<sithlord48> different machine almost the same hw/sw set up
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Thanks Again!
<TBotNik> All: Gone! Bye!
<mefisto_> in ktorrent download list, what does it mean when a torrent is in bold text?
<master4> bonjour
<skinux> What exactly does KTimeTracker's auto timing functionality do? Listen for activity/focus of applications and time changes of focus??
<timmy_tofu> When Ubuntu 14.04.1 is released on Thursday, will the downloads on the Kubuntu download page (ftp and torrent) be changed to a new version, or will they remain the same and new installs are just expected to update as existing installs?
#kubuntu 2014-07-23
<ab__> Hello?
<ab__> Is there a way to tell the computer to reboot and enter the UEFI automatically?  My keyboard doesn't get recognized in time to hit del.
<ik_> hi
<w__> Привет, меня кто-нибудь слышит..?
<naftilos76> Hi, accessing an ftp server with utf-8 encoding enabled through kde dolphin fails to correctly display greek characters while filezilla and other clients work flawlessly. There is a bug as seen in the net associated with dolphin and konqueror. Does anybody know if there is a workaround?
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: which release of KDE / Kubuntu ?
<naftilos76> Sorry, i am on kubuntu 14.04 fully updated
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: might want to comment on the bug to poke the dev to fix it
<naftilos76> Probably yes
<naftilos76> it is really a shame that so many things are problematic while this was not true before kde4
<yossarianuk> naftilos76: That was true years ago kde 4.x is pretty useful now.
<yossarianuk> there is also trinity  - https://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<yossarianuk> (not supported for (k)ubuntu 14.04
<ironhoof> In kubuntu 14.04 is there a place to put a script so it launches when it comes out of screensaver?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hello :)
<BluesKaj> hi EvilRoey
<w__> Привет...
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having a problem on a laptop which doesn't allow me to click on anythin inside windows
<m_tadeu> so mouse clicking/overing is not working inside the window area, but it's working on the desktop (panels, background, etc)
<gzaer> Got a problem, I hope you guys can help- Just baught a new DEll P2214h screen and I want to connect it to my lenovo G500 laptop (runing kubunut ofcourse) so I won't need to look at that lousy screen anymore. problem is that my computer only recognizes my vga connection and not the hdmi (using hdmi 2 DP cable). can anyone help with that?
<gzaer> forgot to mention- i have intel graphics card
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<h4z4rd> hello evry one
<kingbeowolf> for some reason my mouse cursor freaks out and looks all buggy
<nik1> hiya
<nik1> which package contains the kde bookmark manager? I think it's used to manage the konqueror or krusader bookmarks
<bprompt> hmmm
<nik1> I think it's called kbookman or so
<bprompt> nik1:    I could be wrong but I think might be the konq-plugins
<bprompt> it isn't in your installation?
<bprompt> though I should say that I do not have konq-plugins installed, yet konqueror has it
<nik1> it's not a kubuntu :D it's ubuntu (well, only window manager) and I use some kde apps
<jdoles> Ubuntu Debug Symbol Archive Automatic key is invalid when I do apt-get update. Why can't you keep basic stuff working?
<nik1> bprompt: ah, got it: it's /usr/bin/keditbookmarks of package kde-baseapps-bin :)
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> i see :)
<jdoles> Why are people like ikonia (i.e. ops in #ubuntu-ops) in this channel?
<lordievader> jdoles: Because we need ops in here too?
<jdoles> It's not that I care one bit about the answer, btw. All I would like to see it to ban ikonia from this channel. I am allergic to just about anything that comes out of that things mouth.
<jdoles> I can't imagine that ikonia can do anything remotely useful.
<lordievader> jdoles: Actually his advice, though it might be harsh, is often right.
<jdoles> lordievader: actually, I really, really don't need convincing.
<lordievader> Right, enough pointless discussing.
<jdoles> lordievader: actually, I think and have known that ikonia has been a retard since the beginning of time.
<jdoles> Additionally, everyone defending ikonia is also counted in that group.
<lordievader> jdoles: You know this is exactly the behaviour to get yourself banned right?
<jdoles> lordievader: I don't wish to be a part of a group who can only ban and has nothing to say in return.
<jdoles> lordievader: all you show is weakness.
<lordievader> As if I didn't say so ;)
<ikonia> apologies for the foolish behaviour
<ikonia> it will not be returning
<lordievader> ikonia: No problem, I know him longer. The only thing he can do is complain.
<ikonia> that will now stop
<lordievader> \o/
<TBotNik> All: Have a php script using "fwrite" to auto edit some files, but always get "permissions denied" or "is not writable" on the files.  I read the files with "ls -al" and all permissions are 775 with owner being user:users for user:group. How do I change these to write from my php script?
<newlinux> hi
<newlinux> sorry for my dumb question because i am new to linux. Is KDE Plasma 5 and KDE 5 same thing?
<qdata> newlinux: I'm behind the times meself but I thought Plasma is the desktop shell that you see - the wallpaper, taskbar, and the like whereas KDE 5 would refer moreso to KDE SC where SC is 'Software Compliation' and is referring to all of KDE in it's entirety
<qdata> and by 'all' of KDE I mean all the other applications like Kmail, Dolphin, etc
<newlinux> qdata, hmm... so is KDE 5 released?
<qdata> no
<newlinux> qdata, when it will release?
<qdata> don't know yet - right now the initial porting from Qt4 to Qt5 is what's going on (Qt being the underlying toolkit)
<qdata> what you've probably seen as 'released' is just/only Plasma for some very early loook and see for bleeding edge folks and devs
<qdata> I think a handful of apps are underway the porting to Qt5 as well, but's still all in it's fairly early stages
<qdata> as time goes by you'll see more and more apps such as Konsole, Kmail, etc getting ported to Qt5 and eventually when all of the totality of the 'Software Compilation' catches up that's when you will see a release of KDE 5 SC
<qdata> but as far as a time frame is concerned about 'when' such a release might occur I don't have a clue
<qdata> probably best to watch the news from KDE itself
<qdata> I think they may have a very rough timeline in mind but it's still very early on and would be subject to change as problems are found and fixing broken stuff slows things down
<rberg> speaking of kde 5.. has anyone gotten any of the kf5 ppa's to work? I get nothing but segfaults with any of the ppa's
<qdata> rberg: not me - I haven't/won't touch any of it as I need to use my computers for $real_life work output and not as a playground time sinkhole (I'm not a dev)
<qdata> I will wait until it's 'ready'   :-)
<rberg> I am doijng "$both" over here :)
<qdata> in case of any interest: http://kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/
<rberg> ohh that looks so nice
<Pici> a/72
<qdata> well, after the KDE 3.5.xx  to  KDE 4.xx.xx debacle some years back I'm heartened to see this go around seems to be like it's going to be better
<newlinux> qdata, thanks a lot :)
<qdata> :-)
#kubuntu 2014-07-24
<aguitel__> when will be avaleable kubuntu 14.04.1  ?
<genii> aguitel__: Hopefully tomorrow sometime
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<aguitel__> ok
<robinhood2014> Is it possible to connect KOrganizer to my Outlook.com calendar?
<ewet> hi, I have a former ubuntu-gnome install here. I installed kubuntu-desktop which didn't install any branding. I then removed ubuntu-gnome-desktop which removed pretty much nothing. Now when I try to uninstall Gnome manually apt wants to install Unity by default. I want KDE, preferably with Kubuntu branding -- nothing else.
<valorie> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<valorie> ewet: that's a bit old, but should be a help
<valorie> the *buntu-desktop packages are just meta-packages
<ewet> yes they are
<ewet> but I was under the impression removing them serves as a tasksel?
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> there are some others, such as kde-full, or perhaps kubuntu-full
<valorie> sec and I'll check
<Tm_T> nope, removing metapackage only removes dependency made by metapackage, but it doesn't remove the packages themselves
<ewet> oh well, what a shame. tasksel still has this stupid aptitude bug for me ...
<valorie> yes, there is kubuntu-full
<ewet> well, did some serious frankenstein bullshit ... let's see what a reboot brings
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tabu> 14.04 how can i enable mouse scrolling the less application in konsole
<tabu> now it just scrolls the backbuffer, vim scrolling works fine
<skrite> quit
<jubo2> Will Kubuntu 14.04.1 run on 2GB RAM ?
<jubo2> ( officiel fuck-yous go to Samn sung for bannhammering 4GB combs )
<jubo2> currently I'm on Debian7 with buggy/laggy GUI
<Riddell> 2GB of ram is probably pushing it, but try the live system and find out
<jubo2> 'k tnx Riddell I will
<jubo2> I just don't have broadband here at the country-side
<jubo2> must wait till in city again
<jubo2> but the water and air are very warm :)
<Walex> jubo2: depends on how you configure it -- the default is to enable all effects and all crazy stuff
<jubo2> Walex: 'k .. so I need to just disable the trinkets
<BluesKaj> jubo2, debian 7 and kubuntu 14.10 , both run about the same IME
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I'm on Debian7 /w KDE and am experiencing ridiculous lag in the GUI
<BluesKaj> using desktop effecs with nvidia graphics
<Walex> jubo2: probably yes. I have found that what kills mememory on my PC is the large number of web browser tabs, which I use instead of bookmarks
<jubo2> thousands of milliseconds for almost all GUI events
<Walex> BluesKaj: and is this news?
<Walex> jubo2: and is this news?
<BluesKaj> hmm ,as Walex suggests , check your desktop effects etc
<Walex> it is sometimes that KDE effects use advnaced features in a way that does not hit one of the optimized paths in the nVidia driver...
<jubo2> BluesKaj: the GUI used to work sometimes just fine with fast response times
<Walex> various drivers don't optimize every possible rendering combination, only some, so if some sw does not use the API as expected, it gets a very slow generic sw routine
<Walex> jubo2: it is not news, if the way KDE uses the API has changed even a little it could be hitting one of the non-optimized cases.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, with several tabs open on a browser you can expect sluggish response on the rest of the system with only 2g ram
<jubo2> mmm.. managed to solve it... set the details to "crisp" and suddenly everything is responsive
<BluesKaj> Walex, your question about news ..what do you mean ?
<Walex> BluesKaj: KDE has occasionally had unexpected slowdowns with this or that driver, because of using the graphics API in ways that the driver authors have not optimized
<Walex> BluesKaj: the oldest example I can remember is with nVidia again, where antialiased characters were unusable slow for a while with nVidia drivers, because KDE was using compositing in a different way from other sw.
<BluesKaj> so kwin wasn't working well with nvidia, but I haven't seen that problem since kde3
<BluesKaj> Walex,^
<Walex> BluesKaj: that specific problem is old, but others happen.
<BluesKaj> which was compiz in those days
<Walex> for example currently on AMD chips I get very slow movement of windows, another driver issue (and it happens with other window managers too).
 * BluesKaj shrugs, well it beats dealing unity and gnome and all the related chaos
<BluesKaj> and compositors they use
<BluesKaj> that's why I stick with kde
<TBotNik_> All: Repeating: Using the "locate -i content-" cmd and want to eliminate certain dirs, such as "/usr". Think regex does this but not good at regex. How do I tell locate to skip those dirs?
<abaday> I need help with a kickstart script for ubuntu 14.04. I need to alter this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848718/ to squeeze in a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk of 256 MB EXT2. please!
<lordievader> Good evening.
<TBotNik> All: have .htaccess file in http://site/wp/content.  Content shown in PB at: http://pastebin.com/RuBGiNfM  but files are never shown.  This is test site and must work before content here can be moved/added to the wp site section!  What have I not done or done wrong?
<abaday> I need help with a kickstart script for ubuntu 14.04. I need to alter this http://pastebin.com/qFYdRcpn to squeeze in a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk of 256 MB EXT2. please!
<TBotNik> All: Error from the dir is 404 error!
<ikonia> 404 if file not found
<qdata> if AllowOverride None is in the core apache config file you won't be allowed to set them in an .htaccess file
<qdata> so if you don't have access to configure that you can fight with .htaccess all day and nothing will change
 * qdata in and out for just a minute - goota go to a doctor appt now.....
<valorie> aB
<valorie> oops
<valorie> abaday: sounds more like a question for #ubuntu
<abhi_rsd_> i am unable to connect my bluetooth headest with kubuntu 14.04
<abhi_rsd_> pls help
<sithlord48> abhi_rsd_:  do you know how to connect a bluetooth device with kubuntu?
<abhi_rsd_> yup
<abhi_rsd_> it detects the device
<sithlord48> does it connect ?
<abhi_rsd_> but the sound keeps playing on the computer speakers only
<abhi_rsd_> yes it connects
<sithlord48> ok thats not so bad.
<abhi_rsd_> so how do i get to listen on my headphones
<sithlord48> system settings-> multimedia -> audio and video settings -> devices settings. put your prefered device on the top of the catogory you wish to have outputed (makes more sence when you see the kcm)
<sithlord48> or if your using veromix you can just rt. click the > icon my your stream and move to (any sound device on the list)
<sithlord48> abhi_rsd_:  the archive post of switching from kmix to veromix (https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-58778.html)
<sithlord48> afk
<aguitel> 14.04.1 is up ?
<sithlord48> abhi_rsd_:  any luck?
<abhi_rsd_> nope
<abhi_rsd_> seeing veromix
<abhi_rsd_> will figure out
<abhi_rsd_> thnx
<sithlord48> abhi_rsd_:  good luck . i am able to use my BT headset in this way so it should work out for you as well. if you plan to use for chat be sure to set is at prefered in system setting
#kubuntu 2014-07-25
<aguitel> kubuntu 14.04.1 is up  ?
<PedroSilva> hi good night
<PedroSilva> we have a Skype for kubuntu 14.04?
<Unit193> PedroSilva: Yes, it's in the partner repo.
<Unit193> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<PedroSilva> thanks for your help
<PedroSilva> install done
<it_> hi
<it_> everybody
<it_> whats up ?
<it_> i'm on live kubuntu
<it_> :D
<tauriel> hellooo??
<valorie> tauriel: do you have a question?
<valorie> this is a help channel
<imran_> hello
<imran_> hello
<krejsi> Hi, how do I partition automaticly with kickstart so /boot is on the first partition and the rest is LVM?
<ik_> good morning
<ik_> how are you ?
<ik_> :)
<ik_> :--()
<yossarianuk> ik_: i'm good
<yossarianuk> Are the plans for 14.10 to include kde5 +  wayland?
<soee> yossarianuk: i think kde would be available through ppa but not by default
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers
<soee> *kde5
<yossarianuk> 15.04 then i imagine (by default)
<jbgood> hi
<soee> ho
<yossarianuk> hi - ho
<jbgood> Is there a timeline when the LTS upgrade in Muon will be offered?
<tsimpson> should be offered soon, as 14.04.1 was released today
<tsimpson> and LTS -> LTS upgrades are offered when the .1 release is made
<jbgood> Yes, I was wondering since the 14.04.1 release was announced for yesterday and I already saw the ISO files on the download mirrors...I'll be patient then, thanks! :)
<aguitel> kubuntu 14.04.1 is up  ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jubo2> g'morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2
<InspectorCluseau> I upgraded to 14.04.1 yesterday
<calzifer> InspectorCluseau: from 14.04 ?
<InspectorCluseau> from 12.04
<InspectorCluseau> lts
<timmy_tofu> The mirrors (ex http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/) all have torrents and direct downloads for 14.04.1, but the main downloads page (http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu) is still pointing to 14.04 - maybe someone should change that, assuming the 14.04.1 media is indeed final?
<tsimpson> timmy_tofu: reported to #kubuntu-devel thanks
<hyper_ch> good evening, I keep noticing that cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/xxx   does not work with tab completion... well, nothing after luksClose does
<hyper_ch> however tab completion works when I use luksOpen or luksFormat
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, best to ask in ##linux
<hyper_ch> but it happens on kde :)
<hyper_ch> and howdy
<hyper_ch> I googled for luks and cryptsetup irc channels but didn't find anything
<BluesKaj> then if you think kde has something to do with it ask in #kde
<BluesKaj> somehow i doubt that encryption has anything to do with a DE
<SporkWitch> having trouble tracking down how to install ia32-libs or equivalent on 14.04 64bit.  the help articles all just seem to point to "use apt" but the application in question only has its own install script and binaries
<jazzkutya> SporkWitch: you have to manually install every dependency and add :i386 to the package names
<jazzkutya> something like libjpeg:i386
<SporkWitch> knew that much, the trouble i was running into was the specific packages it says to try no longer exist (specifically the ia32-libs family) in the repos.  i'm trying the lib32z1 now, see if it behaves
<tsimpson> you don't need to manually install every dependency, just install whatever :i386 package you want
<SporkWitch> no joy on that one :(
<tsimpson> what package do you want?
<SporkWitch> tsimpson: ia32-libs and ia32-libs-kde
<SporkWitch> tsimpson: trying to get Second Life behaving, and the console output recommends installing thoes
<SporkWitch> *those
<jazzkutya> SporkWitch: forget the ia32-libs family. you have to install every neccessary lib separately, all with :i386
<SporkWitch> in other words start googling which ones it needs from that bundle; well that's annoying, but easy enough
<jazzkutya> SporkWitch: ia32-libs (which is a collection of other packages actually) does not exist anymore
<jazzkutya> tsimpson: he wants something that is not part of ubuntu
<SporkWitch> well they used to be :) lol
<jazzkutya> SporkWitch: anyway you could try installing similar apps that my have the same dependencies... for example for second life try installing the 32 bit version of an opengl app or game
<SporkWitch> looks like the easier solution is to look at some of the third party viewers; some of them seem to have native 64bit support, and so might be better than tryingto get the official 32bit one behaving
<jazzkutya> maybe, that's offtopic here :)
<SporkWitch> jazzkutya: that's an option as well
<SporkWitch> jazzkutya: granted, heh
<jazzkutya> SporkWitch: i've noticed installing plain wine even without :i386 pulled in a lot of useful 32bit libs
<SporkWitch> jazzkutya: i just try to be active when receiving help, to avoid duplication of effort and wasted effort (and no one likes thinking they're helping someone that already left lol)
<SporkWitch> jazzkutya: that one may be worth ago; i hadn't gotten aroudn to reinstall playonlinux since upgrading to 14.04
<tsimpson> SporkWitch: http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer#64-bit seems to give instructions
<tsimpson> which is in fact the first link when I google "second life ubuntu" ;)
<jazzkutya> i see solution is very near now :) have fun
<SporkWitch> tsimpson: you'd have thought that would have come up higher in my search results... (i DID do a decent amount of googling before harassing you mates heh)
<tsimpson> google can sometimes promote other results because you've clicked on them in previous searches
<jazzkutya> and it also gives different resoluts according to user's locality
<jazzkutya> how i hate that
<jazzkutya> *results
<SporkWitch> true, still embarassing; i'm normally the jerk that hands out lmgtfy links
<SporkWitch> tsimpson: and that worked; good find, thank you
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<SporkWitch> GDI, even more embarassing, that IS the page i found, it's just not organized logically.  now to see if it's a wiki so i can add a note in the "startup issues" section to point to the 64bit part further down >_<
 * SporkWitch is braindead today
<jubo2> Congrats for releasing 14.04.1
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Guest33865> hi
<Guest33865> i have aproblem with transmission that says port is closed
<Guest33865> firewall seems inactive " sudo ufw status verbose "
<Guest33865> suggestions ?
<rberg> is the port open upstream at your router? if you have one
<Guest33865> i am checking the router Cisco epc3925
<rberg> also not just open but forwarded to your lan ip
<Guest33865> hi rberg, thank you for you support
<rberg> hi!.. no
<rberg> np
<Guest33865> additional info: transmission is working perfectly in upload
<Guest33865> and in past (2 months ago) was working properly
<rberg> with out port forwarding you can upload to to a peer if you initiate the connection
<Guest33865> I have not idea ho to configure the "internal ip address" in the router
<Guest33865> I have dhcp how can decide the internal ip address?
<rberg> hmm on my router with openwrt it will show the ip/hostname/mac addr to help with that
<Guest33865> I am studying: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Cisco/fpa.htm
<rberg> cool good luck.. also there is upnp that can automatically open ports for you if the router supports it
<rberg> (I dont want ports opened automatically)
<Guest33865> I opened the port, but now i shall decide to abandon dhcp for a static ip
<Guest33865> bye
<aguitel> what tool need to make usb booteable with kubuntu +ubuntu+xubuntu os ?
<esperto> ciao
<esperto> sono un nuovo utente di Kubuntu. Qualcuno può aiutarmi con mirc?
<Stern> aquitel: If you already have an Ubuntu installed >> Startup Disk Creator
<Stern> Or Kubuntu
<esperto> Italiani no?
<aguitel> Stern, i need multi system
<Stern> aquitel: Sorry no first hand experience. But this describes a manual method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Create_Bootable_USB_Manually
<cesar_> putos
<Guest3726> pinchis culos
<Guest3726> m
#kubuntu 2014-07-26
<nfk> I used manual partition layout to have swap on an lvm2 logical volume and during boot it takes something like 10 seconds for the system to find the swap partition to check for a resume image - surely it taking this long can't be normal
<DarthFrog> nfk:  How much RAM do you have?
<nfk> 2GB
<DarthFrog> Hmm, you probably need swap with that amount.
<nfk> since when is ram a concern when talking about lvm and clearly early into the boot?
<nfk> are you trolling me?
<DarthFrog> If you have plenty of RAM, you don't need swap.
<DarthFrog> I have 16 GB and no swap.
<nfk> i just said it takes a long time during boot sequence to find the swap
<nfk> and i don't need it for swap, i need it for hibernation
<DarthFrog> I'm wondering why you included it in the LVM volume and not its own partition?  Or is it a swap file in that volume?
<nfk> no, i made it a logical volume, is that so unique?
<nfk> i'm pretty sure i have been doing that for years
<DarthFrog> Unique?  Can't say.  Additional unnecessary overhead?  Definitely.
<nfk> no, overhead is your presence on IRC
<DarthFrog> OK, have fun.
<SavageCat_FTP> Hello. How do I install a patch file to the /usr/src/ directory? I'm trying to get a Genius graphics tablet to work properly on Kubuntu and I hope that install this patch to the kernal does it. I can't seem to paste or create anything to root.
<ChogyDan> hey guys, when I log out, I just get a blank screen.  I would like to get to the user login screen
<sebastian__> hello?
<imie> Hello. Is Kubuntu 14.10 with KDE 5 Plasma usable?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> imie: yes it is
<Johnny> hi
<Guest72326> I have a big problem on installing kubuntu, and my laptop is crashed, anyone can help?
<imie> Hello. I installed KDE on Ubuntu, and want to hide Ubuntu-specific apps in Start Menu, all at once. How can I do it?
<7JTAADD4U> @imie you probably just have to right click on kicker startmenu and then on edit menu entries
<7JTAADD4U> there you can hide and move them all the way you want
<imie> 7JTAADD4U: But I don't want to unistall them.
<imie> 7JTAADD4U: I want still be able to run them under Unity DE.
<7JTAADD4U> that does not uninstall them
<7JTAADD4U> that just hides them from the kde startmenu
<7JTAADD4U> should not affect unity at all
<imie> 7JTAADD4U: Go to Apps -> Internet and RMB on anything - there is no option to "hide"
<7JTAADD4U> no you need to right click on the icon of your kicker startmenu
<imie> 7JTAADD4U: Now i get it. Thank You
<7JTAADD4U> @imie should look similar to this http://www.linux-community.de/var/ezwebin_site/storage/images/internal/artikel/print-artikel/easylinux/2009/03/k-wie-kde-und-komfort/abbildung-2/756131-1-ger-DE/Abbildung-2_lightbox.png
 * alberto just installed kubuntu 14.04
<alberto> any suggestion of what software is a *must* for normal desktop usage? i got a ATI card.
<ivan__> ubuntu-it
<ivan__> kubuntu-it?
<Graf_Westerholt> !it ivan__
<ivan__> for italian channel who is the channel
<Graf_Westerholt> !it | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tygrys> yo
<alberto> !it | alberto
<ubottu> alberto, please see my private message
<alberto> !es | alberto
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<skinux> I'm trying to execute a .run file, but it keeps saying access denied
<skinux> I already chmod 755 and +x the file
<skinux> If I try using sudo it says command not found
<BluesKaj> skinux, use the package manager to install sudo
<skinux> sudo is already installed
<qdata> make any difference if you sudo sh ./therun.run (assuming you're in the same directory)
<skinux> It's actually a .bin file
<skinux> However, that resulted in a syntax error
<qdata> well .run is usually a script and .bin are either data or executable binaries
<skinux> Is this case, I'm sure it's an executable binary, but it's not executing
<qdata> could be any number of reasons for it, one of the most semi-common is it is corrupted by a downloading glitch in ftp
<skinux> Second attempt is downloading a .run file. I don't know how I got a .bin file, but I did.
<skinux> Are .run files encoded scripts or are they easily readable using text editor?
<qdata> another is libraries it's linked against are either different on your machine from the one it was built on, or missing entirely, though mostly when I've seen that a program will start then immediately sgfault
<qdata> if a .run is a script you can open it in a text editor and read it
<skinux> I've opened .run files before and saw what looked like a bunch of encryption or something.
<qdata> the very first line at the top should have a line that defines its interpreter
<qdata> but I', no expert either, just trying to give you some ideas
<qdata> but most of the time I've had a problem like that it was either mangled in the process of obtaining the file or it was bad on at the source in the first place
<qdata> ughh - can't type today - need another coffee.....
<skinux> I know why it is. The download link shows .run, but it downloads a .bin file. I renamed to .run and ran through sh. It found a syntax error.
<dan_> Just installed and updated 14.04. I have enabled kwallet and created/opened a wallet but K network manager (plasmoid) isn't saving my wifi passwords
<dan_> I have noticed that NM isn't listed as an app connected to or authorized to connect to kwallet but I don't see any way to add it
<dan_> Surely ONE of you is using wifi? :)
<dan_> I suppose I could try reverting to an older NM version say from 13.04 but I'd prefer to get the current version working if possible
<BluesKaj> dan_, i don't use kwallet, but wifi pw is enabled in NM here on 14.10
<dan_> BluesKaj: I'd prefer not to use kwallet if NM could remember passwords without it but thats not the case
<BluesKaj> dan you can turn kwallet  off if you wish
<dan_> BluesKaj: The prob is getting NM to reember passwords. It doesn't with/without kwallet
<BluesKaj> I understand that
<dan_> Have we not got any 14.04 wifi users in here? I can't use wicd as I need tethering support
<BluesKaj> dan_, which security are you using ?
<dan_> WPA/WPA2 personal
<dan_> NM doesn't offer to store passwords no can I see any such options to enable that
<BluesKaj> dan_, is there a NM icon in the system tray
<BluesKaj> ?
<dan_> yes
<BluesKaj> if so click on it then choose the wrench icon to manage connections, then add in the wifi tab and then the security tab, which should show password fielf
<BluesKaj> field
<BluesKaj> field rather
<BluesKaj> ... detting tired
<BluesKaj> err
<dan_> Yes, I know about that but its blank, even though I'm connected (I jhad to type it in to connect)
<BluesKaj> guess you should file a bug then
<victor> asad
<victor> helo
<BluesKaj> hi victor
<victor> what is the activity manager of kubuntu
<dan_> victor: Hit CTRL+ESC
<victor> thx dan
<victor> i didnt knew that
<victor> activity manager is wich process?
<victor> kactivitymangaer?
<victor> kactivitymangaerd?
<aguitel_> how disable automatic upgrades?
<victor> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BluesKaj> aguitel_, turn them off in muon
<aguitel_> BluesKaj:  a ok thanks
<dan_> How do I manage kded modules?
<abhi_rsd_> my bluetooth headset does not set to a2dp
<abhi_rsd_> it plays on telephony
<abhi_rsd_> with  inferior quality
<lolmaus> How do i make Konsole be a login shell?
<lolmaus> Currently i have to do `bash -l` every time i start Konsole and that's annoying.
<__dan__> hi guys was wondering if any of you can help me disable one of my mouse buttons on kubuntu 14.04 ?
<__dan__> maybe an odd request I know, it's a bluetooth mouse, I got a command that works (xinput set-button-map) but would like to apply the settings permanently
<__dan__> i made a udev rule that triggers but doesn't seem to work - everything i find on the net seems to be 4+ years old and figured i would come here and see if i could get some help in this decade :) thx
<lolmaus> Hey __dan__
<lolmaus> Just create a file under:
<lolmaus> /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<lolmaus> For example, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/81disable-middle-mouse-button
<lolmaus> And put your `xinput set-button-map` there
<lolmaus> Don't forget to +x the file.
<__dan__> lolmaus: oooo that sounds way easier than every solution I've been considering :)
<__dan__> will that trigger on boot or when i pair the mouse though?
<lolmaus> __dan__: oh... I think it will trigger on boot.
<lolmaus> But it might still be persistent.
<lolmaus> Ok, no need to +x. It's sourced, not executed.
<__dan__> one way to find out :)
<__dan__> yeah none of the others are +x
<__dan__> lolmaus: tbh not sure this is gonna work but i will give it a reboot anyway, brb :)
<__dan__> lolmaus: either way appreciate your time
<__dan__> lolmaus: no joy mate :( thx for trying tho, think i will continue down the udev route tbh, will keep you posted
<TeraJL> i'm trying to decide between kubuntu and netrunner but i don't see any place talking about the advantes of any of those, any idea?
<__dan__> TeraJL: although I haven't looked at netrunner in some time, it seems (if you're comparing the standard netrunner release) there is very little difference between them
<__dan__> just some tweaked defaults and extra software by default
<__dan__> looks quite nice but personally i just stick with kubuntu and tweak it how i like it
#kubuntu 2014-07-27
<countman> hello?
<__dan__> hi
<countman> haha whats up man. Im incredibl new to irc
<__dan__> ah i've been on and off irc for a long time
<countman> still trying to figure this shit out you know?
<countman> thats cool
<__dan__> i think this is where people go to see page upon page of join and quit messages
<countman> i see
<countman> how do i go to a specific irc channel?
<__dan__> type /join #whateverchanneluwant
<countman> i hate to pose all my questions on you. Hope its okay
<__dan__> nps
<__dan__> or you can use the channel list function of whatever irc client you're using
<countman> how do i look up channels though...
<__dan__> depends on what software you're using, but there should be a channel list function somewhere
<__dan__> for example using konversation, under the window menu, there is a channel list option
<countman> what a coincidince... im using konversation
<__dan__> from there you may have to click refresh channels, then it should just be a case of double clicking the channel you want to join
<__dan__> in that case it should be easy enough :)
<countman> thanks a lot man. Its all gucci now
<__dan__> glad to hear it :)
<Rienst> hello?
<Rienst> Is there somebody?
<Walex2> where?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tobiasBora__> Hello !
<tobiasBora__> I would like to move with GParted a FAT32 partition (20 Mo) whose goal is obscur for me (I just think it's related to UEFI) but when I move it I have the error "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it". Do you know how to move this partition ?
<Other> Hi, could someone help? I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 on netbook and "alt+F2" doesn't work.
<anonuser> hi
<anonuser> how can i hide the system messagem from quassel
<anonuser> messages
<anonuser> right click buffer and hide
<anonuser> for who want that also
<abaday> hi, how do I choose boot-options when installing ubuntu 14.04 with a usb-stick? There is no os installed on the harddisk
<BluesKaj> abaday, kubuntu will install the grub bootloader and the end of the install procedure.
<abaday> BluesKaj: I want to autoinstall with preseed
<abaday> i dont know how to point at that file when installing with usb stick and having the preseed.cfg on another usbstick
<BluesKaj> abaday, preseed? never used that
<BluesKaj> abaday, best to pre-partition with gparted then just install to / and /home partitions
<abaday> BluesKaj: it is important that the installation uses the preseed.cfg..
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<BluesKaj> abaday,^
<abaday> BluesKaj: Ive gone through that, but I dont understand this
<abaday> "If you are using initrd preseeding, you only have to make sure a file named preseed.cfg is included in the root directory of the initrd. The installer will automatically check if this file is present and load it. "
<abaday> root directory of the initrd of my usb-stick?
<BluesKaj> dunno abaday sorry , I have no experience with that, but it looks like 14.04 has a problem with preseeding
<abaday> BluesKaj: np, where did u hear that 14.04 has problem?
<BluesKaj> abaday, http://askubuntu.com/questions/467804/preseeding-does-not-work-properly-in-ubuntu-14-04
<abaday> thanks
<abaday> " In principle the installer recognizes the preseed file." I dont even know how to get to that step..
<abaday> If someone just could tell me where to place it.. :(
<BluesKaj> abaday, perhaps asking in #ubuntu will help there are a lot more users and helpers there
<abaday> Ive asked for 2 days there, noone is answering..
<abaday> ill figure this out somehow, thanks for your time :p
<BluesKaj> abaday, probly in the root file, aka /
<Walex> abaday: preseeding and installation are explained in the Debian documentation
<Walex> abaday: the Ubuntu/Kubuntu package and installation logic is the same as for Debian.
<Walex> abaday: as to the 'initrd', the only case where the 'initrd' matteris the 'initrd' when booting, whichever 'initrd' is being used by the boot loader (RGUB or other). The boot 'initrd' is the one you explicitly give as a parameter to the boot loader.
<rcnn> sup
#kubuntu 2015-07-20
<usuario> Hola Gente
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> Goooood morning
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: are you coming to Akademy
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<lordievader> Err, no.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Buka> Hello
<s_20> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdesdk/dolphin-plugins/repository/revisions/master/show/dropbox
<s_20> is this in any way packaged in ubuntu?
<Guest63949> Can somebody help me? I'm new to kubuntu, got latest 15 release. The problem is, that the clean 64 installation seems to have some 32 libraries missing, particuliary I tried to run game called "dwarf fortress" and it repeatedly told me about missing libraries (libsdl, libgtk, libsdl_image, libsdl_tff. etc). I've been installing all of these with :i386 ending. but cant find libsdl_tff-2.0
<soee_> ubottu: !libsdl_tff
<soee_> ubottu: !package libsdl_tff
<vbgunz> Is it possible to have a special kind of folder that combines the contents of other folders based on filters?
<vbgunz> by combine, I don't mean permanently smash things together, a sort of virtual filter to see certain content together?
<soee_> Guest63949: try with dash in name not underscore
<soee_> Guest63949: there is libsdl-ttf2.0
<Guest63949> I believe it's 64 bit version
<Guest63949> Since I cant find libsdl-tff2.0:i386
<soee_> Guest63949: its ttf not  tff
<Guest63949> Yes I was able to find this package
<Guest63949> Also it has -0 on the end, libSDL_ttf2.0-0:i386
<Guest63949> I'm just worried that I'm missing other important libraries
<faLUCE> hello. I'm using rsync for synchronizing a remote directory (destination) with a local one, through ssh. The local dir has a size of about 2TB. When I launch the rsync command, it takes lot of time for building the file list (about 3 hours). Is it necessary to build the file list ONCE or every time I perform rsync?
<lordievader> Everytime, it determines what files have changed and then only transfers those bits.
<kenan> edüüü
<Programmer_> what is up with the packages login and passwd being updated on debian/ubuntu?
#kubuntu 2015-07-21
<|aaron> after the latest kernel update when i reboot i just get a black screen. i know its related to my quadro k4200 video card, it always gives me problems after updates… ive tried (re)installing every possible version of the nvidia proprietary drivers but i get the same result no matter what. help!
<Finetundra> hey guys, can I ask questions about running games running under wine on kubuntu in here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<naftilos76> Hi, i am on kubuntu 15.04 and when droping to a console (CTRL+ALT+F1) my language (greek) is not shown correctly. Could this be a package problem?
<lordievader> naftilos76: Your tty is likely not using utf-8
<naftilos76> Oh, thanks. Can i somehow enable utf8 in mu vconsoles?
<naftilos76> lordievader?
<lordievader> From the top of my head no idea. And unfortunately I do not have time right now to look for it, sorry.
<naftilos76> no pro
<prillian5> I have installed kde 4.14.6 with QT 4.8.6. If I do a SIP-Call with telepathy, my voice sounds in slow-motion on the other side of the line.
<prillian5> any idea why?
<Guest16631> hello
<Guest16631> anybody here?
<Guest16631> no one?
<Guest16631> help !!!
<bshah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest16631> i have ubuntu version 64 bit
<Guest16631> but i can not here any voice
<Guest16631> i  have checked driver , it is OK
<Guest16631> system setting ->sound settint is gray
<Guest16631> anybody know how to do ？
<murthy_> Guest16631: hi
<murthy_> Guest16631: we will talk here
<Guest16631> ok
<murthy_> Guest16631: is the process pulseaudio running?
<Guest16631> i checked with ps
<Guest16631> it is runing
<murthy_> Guest16631: do you see in the task manager?
<Guest16631> yes, but i can not start it
<murthy_> Guest16631: did you try a restart of the system?
<Guest16631> yes
<Guest16631> it useless
<murthy_> Guest16631: ok, open a konsole
<Guest16631> ok
<murthy_> Guest16631: type alsamixer and press enter
<murthy_> Guest16631: what do you see?
<Guest16631> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Guest16631> system output
<murthy_> Guest16631: ok you need to reload the alsa drivers. I will tell you how
<Guest16631> thank you
<murthy_> Guest16631: try this command   alsamixer force-reload
<murthy_> Guest16631: sudo alsamixer force-reload
<Guest16631> ok
<lordievader> Shouldn't that be 'alsa force-reload'?
<murthy_> lordievader: why?
<murthy_> oops
<murthy_> lordievader: i think its more like alsactl
<Guest16631> i confused,which one?
<murthy_> lordievader: I forgot the command and  I just copied that from a forum
<murthy_> Guest16631: wait
<murthy_> Guest16631: let me check the manual
<Guest16631> thanks
<lordievader> Guest16631: While he is doing that, could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<Guest16631> ok
<Guest16631> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<Guest16631>         Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3098
<Guest16631>         Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<Guest16631> --
<Guest16631> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Guest16631>         Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3098
<Guest16631>         Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<Guest16631> system output
<lordievader> !paste | Guest16631
<ubottu> Guest16631: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Guest16631: That looks fine, what is the output of 'aplay -l'?
<murthy_> Guest16631: the command is    sudo alsa force-reload
<murthy_> lordievader: you are right
<Guest16631> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Guest16631> card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC662 rev3 Analog [ALC662 rev3 Analog]
<Guest16631>   Subdevices: 0/1
<Guest16631>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<lordievader> murthy_: ;)
<murthy_> Guest16631: stop pasting
<lordievader> Guest16631: Please use pastebin next time.
<Guest16631> how ?
<lordievader> !paste | Guest16631
<ubottu> Guest16631: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<murthy_> Guest16631: ok did you run the command?
<Guest16631> i am trying
<Guest16631> i have runned command
<Guest16631> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914296/
<Guest16631> system output
<murthy_> lordievader: This had happened to be earlier, why this happening with the alsa? driver bug?
<lordievader> murthy_: Are you jumping to conclusions?
<lordievader> Guest16631: Does your audio work now?
<murthy_> lordievader: you mean in the case of Guest16631?
<Guest16631> i don't know
<Guest16631> i can't here any voice
<lordievader> Yes. You have performed one step in the troubleshooting process.
<lordievader> Guest16631: Can you play audio?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Guest16631> no
<murthy_> lordievader: I am looking forward to the wayland of audio
<lordievader> murthy_: But Pulseaudio is great!
<murthy_> BluesKaj: hi
<lordievader> And not likely to go away.
<BluesKaj> hi murthy_, lordievader
<Guest16631> when i use player to play mp3, player will gone away
<murthy_> lordievader: ya, but not good enough
<lordievader> Guest16631: Ah, do you hear audio when you run 'aplay /usr/share/alsa/Front_Center.wav'?
<lordievader> murthy_: Not good enough how?
<murthy_> Guest16631: try a system restart
<lordievader> murthy_: Hold on.
<lordievader> System restarts are rarely necessary.
<lordievader> murthy_: Lets first troubleshoot this issue before doing random things.
<murthy_> lordievader: not for noobs
<murthy_> ok
<Guest16631> /usr/share/alsa/Front_Center.wav: No such file or directory
<lordievader> murthy_: PA works fine out of the box.
<murthy_> Guest16631: try what lordievader suggests
<Guest16631> system output
<murthy_> lordievader: It ignores the low level stuff
<lordievader> Guest16631: Err that should be: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<lordievader> murthy_: What low level stuff?
<murthy_> lordievader: not exposing the  sound channels properly
<lordievader> murthy_: That is alsa's job.
<Guest16631> i can here voice when i run command ' aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'
<lordievader> Guest16631: Great, it ain't alsa.
<murthy_> lordievader: I know pulseaudio made a huge difference but if that is enough then why people are working on a new one
<lordievader> Guest16631: Do you hear something when you run 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'?
<lordievader> murthy_: A new one?
<Guest16631> yes
<murthy_> lordievader: never mind
<Guest16631> i can here voice,too
<murthy_> lordievader: I got confused
<lordievader> Guest16631: Pulse audio works too. What is the actual problem?
<Guest16631> how to handle this problem?
<lordievader> Guest16631: I don't know what the problem is, could you describe it clearly?
<BluesKaj> pulse is a sound server that handles simultaneous audio sources if needed and some cards need it for web audio , most intel-hda chips don't need it and can run on their own with alsa..it addsanother layer audio processing , hence more inherent distortion
<murthy_> ya
<BluesKaj> that's mainly the complaint about PA
<lordievader> Any audio chip should work with Alsa alone, but that ain't the point of Pulseaudio/
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  not all can . my m-audio card needs pulse for web audio
<Guest16631> guys, i have to go home ,tomorrow i will continue to slove this problem,tahnk you all
<lordievader> That is hard to believe, pulseaudio does not talk to any sound card directly, Alsa does.
<Guest16631> thank you all
<BluesKaj> alsa doesn't play flsah audio on the m-audio card for some reason and I've never been able track down why that is
<murthy_> lordievader: why is pulse audio only showing the main channel and not showing the lfe?
<murthy_> lordievader: I mean through kmix
<murthy_> lordievader: When using kmix with alsa it exposes all the channels
<lordievader> murthy_: No idea.
<lordievader> Rarely use kmix.
<murthy_> lordievader: use alsamixer?
<lordievader> murthy_: Pavucontrol
<prillian5> have upgrade to 15.04 today. Now my PC starts much much slower than 14.10. Any Idea why?
<lordievader> prillian5: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo systemd-analyze blame'?
<prillian5> https://paste.kde.org/pcgglf9x2
<prillian5> lordievader: you see anything on the output to fix?
<prillian5> most time is needed before the login on KDE
<lordievader> prillian5: Is apache and mysql needed at boot?
<lordievader> Also you are mostly waiting for your network devices.
<prillian5> this seconds show there are not explain the time which is now needed to startup the system. I don't have use a timer to got exact time lapsed, but before System was after 30 seconds on kde-login, now on 15.04 it takes nearly 1,5 till 2 minutes
<lordievader> Is that the same with a new profile?
<prillian5> lordievader: I only have done the upgrade by muon
<prillian5> no other changes at all
<lordievader> prillian5: Hence the question.
<prillian5> don't understand what you mean
<lordievader> prillian5: Well the problem might lie in your kde profile. So you make a new user to see if the problem persists.
<prillian5> but the time elapsed "before" the login Splash appear
<lordievader> prillian5: Ah then I misunderstood.
<lordievader> So the booting?
<prillian5> I press ESC to see whats going on there, but screen leave black, till login appear.
<prillian5> Strange behavior
<lordievader> prillian5: You could start by disabeling apache and mysql on boot.
<prillian5> lordievader: you think apache is so much slower than on kubuntu 14.x ?
<prillian5> And mysql is need for Kde ... like nepomuk or akonadi?
<lordievader> No, but both combined shaves of two seconds of your boot time.
<lordievader> Not the mysql server.
<naftilos76> Hi, my laptop has hybrid graphics and the only options that work are the intel and the nouveau. Nvidia options do not. I get a black screen or i get pushed back to the login screen. I have seen a few post threads which talk about nvidia prime or bublebee or whatever that is. Will that make any difference? What are my options here?
<naftilos76> I am on kubuntu 15.04
<naftilos76> My nvidia is a Geforce 840M
<murthy> lordievader: isn't sql used by some of kde's components>
<naftilos76> i have added a repo "ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" which adds more recent nvidia drivers which do not work as well
<lordievader> murthy: It is used yes.
<murthy> lordievader: so we shouldn't disable sql right?
<lordievader> They bring their own sql database. No need to run mysql itself.
<murthy> ok
<yossarianuk> naftilos76: I would avoid the xorg-edgers PPA  it can also upgrade various other packages
<yossarianuk> best to grab the binary from nvidia.com
<naftilos76> it did upgrade a few other packages. I had to try!
<naftilos76> I tried the binary from nvidia but when i jump into a console and try to install it with sudo i am warned that an x session is running and so i cannot continue
<yossarianuk> naftilos76: its a fairly complex thing to do - this is why ubuntu should just have the latest package as an option....
<naftilos76> that happens even if i am logged out
<yossarianuk> you have to
<yossarianuk> 1) go to console - sudo service sddm stop
<naftilos76> oh, yes
<naftilos76> i knew that but i did not do it!
<yossarianuk> 2) add nouveua to blacklist module - recreate initrd - reboot
<yossarianuk> 3) go to console again
<yossarianuk> 4) install Nvidia driver
<naftilos76> i am not sure how to do the second stage
<yossarianuk> 5) reboot
<yossarianuk> bear in mind you can end up with a system with just a black screen.
<naftilos76> i think i will stay for now with nouveau
<naftilos76> i have got some coding to do...
<naftilos76> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> !licence
<yossarianuk> naftilos76: I would never settle for nouveau in its present state.
<yossarianuk> yes its open source but yor will lose 60-80% in speed.
<yossarianuk> and you cannot play any openGL4.x app/game.
<naftilos76> I have no choice for the moment. I am not a gamer in any way. The most demanding 3d app i run could be glxgears :-)
<naftilos76> I am trying to get it done though
<naftilos76> i keep googling
<yossarianuk> naftilos76: my point would be whats the point in spending money on a card then underclocking it by up to 80%
<yossarianuk> may as well run onboard...
<naftilos76> yossarianuk: Your point is right :-)
<lordievader> Because 80% is more than 0% :P
<yossarianuk> the lack of latest nvidia driver is a personal pet hate about most distros....
<yossarianuk> and it constantly causes users issues (and harms the linux desktop)
<DDR> Hi all. I have a program I'm writing, but for the moment ctrl-f (for fullscreen) renders the desktop unusable. I use to be able to use one of my TTY terminals to kill the offending process, but those are broken on my new computer. Is there any way to recover my session?
<DDR> There are many ways I've killed the desktop, from taking screenshots (unreliable) to dragging windows between virtual desktops (reliable, as of a month or two ago).
<DDR> Each time, I have to reboot the computer. This is a pain, because only some of my programs restore and I have to enter long passwords a lot.
<soee_> DDR: try asking on #plasma maybe
<DDR> OK, thanks.
<BluesKaj> DDR try the F key
<DDR> BluesKaj: f ... I don't understand?
<BluesKaj> if fullscreen freezes
<DDR> f and what?
<BluesKaj> nm, I'm mistaken , DDR
<DDR> (The program isn't listening by this point; perhaps it has lost keyboard focus.)
<DDR> no worries. :)
<nikola_> привет
<BluesKaj> !ru | nikola_
<ubottu> nikola_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nikola_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: he just said hy
<ovidiu-florin> anyone any ideas on this: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TjaartBlignaut/posts/iFVDw7GHQ54
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Sound like Systemd issues.
<yofel> I've seen that myself when I'm at the login screen, but I don't know why it happens
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,  well, I don't read cyrillic, so I naturally assumed he wanted to ask a question Russian
<BluesKaj> in Russian
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin, yofel: this answer sums it up pretty nicely: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56531/how-to-get-fewer-ttys-with-systemd
<BluesKaj> no problem with ctl+alt +F1 to the VT/TTY here on 15.10
<danniel> hi
<danniel> whats up
<yofel> lordievader: hm, we do start a couple by default though
<yofel> oh, but that's async, so in my case they probably weren't there yet
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+RomainDijouxTheXpert17/posts/6VeXx5ePCAk
<klixa> .
<klixa> .
#kubuntu 2015-07-22
<r_rios> Hello. After some update (I think), my cursor is "jiggling" in some situations. Sometimes it's when it changes (like when I move it over the edge of a window), sometimes it's out of the blue. Anyone else experiencing the same problems
<r_rios> ?
<Guest88107> I don't know why people use this.
<Doyle> Where can I find qt 5.5?
<Doyle> is there a ppa?
<prillian5> 15.04, if I try to upgrade some packeges via Muon Update-Manager, I got a Message: An error occurred while applying canges:
<prillian5> No other info. If I try to click on "Details"-Button, nothing happend
<prillian5> Same, if I try to install additional flash-package (suggestion in Kicker to add it as enhancement for firefox)
<prillian5> How to fix this bug?+
<prillian5> If I press the install-button again, (in Muon update manager), I got the message inside of muon, that my software is up to date, last check 4 Seconds ago.
<valorie> prillian5: you can try in a konsole: sudo apt install -f
<valorie> which -f mean fix any broken packages
<lordievader> Good morning.
<prillian5> valorie: Thank you. I know this. The point is, that there is no error-Message on muon-updater. It's a bug
<valorie> prillian5: please file a bug
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug muon-updater` in the cli
<prillian5> have done now. But the bug-process don't ask me for additional information. Hope this fit the needs for the bughunters :)
<lordievader> Didn't the launchpad page open?
<prillian5> ah, didn't see, he opend a browser-window
<prillian5> btw: how can I set the focus on windows, if new opend?
<prillian5> Since 15.04, windows seems not to focus (specialy chrome, if there was open only a new tab in an existing chrome-process)
<prillian5> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1477003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477003 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon-Updater error-report with no Information inside" [Undecided,New]
<aitchnyu> Hey guys, me and my friend installed 15.04. He was annoyed with wallet and fumbled. He then purged kwalletmanager. He is now unable to connect to wifi as kded5 still asks for wallet password. He has restarted
<lordievader> aitchnyu: You can give your wallet a blank password, it won't ask you for the password that way.
<aitchnyu> lordvader: he gets an error about incorrect password, and he has PURGED kwallermanager
<lordievader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<gf_> good day! pls, I need help with HDMI sound configuration. I can play sound with aplay, but no sound in KDE.
<lordievader> gf_: Is pavucontrol installed?
<aitchnyu> lordievader: that worked! Thanks!
<lordievader> aitchnyu: Good to hear :)
<gf_> lordievader: how do I find it out?
<gf_> lordievader: searching in Muon Discover: PulseAudio Volume Control -- not installed
<lordievader> gf_: dpkg -l|grep pavucontrol
<lordievader> Ah, well install it.
<gf_> lordievader: ok, standby
<gf_> lordievader: pavucontrol is installed now by Muon
<lordievader> Okay, open it and route all the sources towards your hdmi audio.
<Mirosenpai> Hello. I hava a freash intsall of a kubuntu desktop. I am attempting to add a .desktop file for a program that is started by double clicking a binary file. First of all, I wish to place the .desktop file locally for the use in the ~/.local/share/applications folder. The applications directory, however, does not exist. Even after i create it manually and place the .desktop file inside, the application is not found when I search f
<Mirosenpai> Has anyone expereineced a simillar issue?
<gf_> lordievader: okay, standby
<gf_> lordievader: I have the GF119 HDMI Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI 2) Port: HDMI / Display Port 2 (plugged in)
<Mirosenpai> Hello. I hava a freash intsall of a kubuntu desktop. I am attempting to add a .desktop file for a program that is started by double clicking a binary file. First of all, I wish to place the .desktop file locally for the use in the ~/.local/share/applications folder. The applications directory, however, does not exist. Even after i create it manually and place the .desktop file inside, the application is not found when I search f
<lordievader> !patience | Mirosenpai
<ubottu> Mirosenpai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<gf_> lordievader: changed the preferred output in system settings --> problem solved. thank you!
<lordievader> gf_: No problem ;)
<aitchnyu> I am playing a Udemy video on firefox:  <video src="https://redacted.cloudfront.net/WebHD_720p.mp4?>. Whenever I open a new video or seek a playing video, a sound output "CubebUtils Audiostream" with firefox logo sets itself to a very low value
<aitchnyu> each time I seek, I have to set the volume higher
<shahrukh> can I share a blog post ?
<lordievader> artisanIndia: Err, why?
<artisanIndia> just to have some reads
<artisanIndia> I am going through a competition within my collegues
<yossarianuk> this isn't directly involved in the kubuntu desktop - but you guys may know...
<lordievader> artisanIndia: Better post it in #kubuntu-offtopic if it has nothing to do with Kubuntu support.
<yossarianuk> If there a way to audit existing  linuxuser passwords? - i.e to check the strength, etc ?
<artisanIndia> ok
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Pam can do that on creation. Not sure if you can do so after the fact. Hashes are kind of useless for that.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks - i've seen about using cracklib/pam to enforce strong new passwords..
<lordievader> That, yes.
<Mirosenpai> Hello. I hava a freash intsall of a kubuntu desktop. I am attempting to add a .desktop file for a program that is started by double clicking a binary file. First of all, I wish to place the .desktop file locally for the use in the ~/.local/share/applications folder. The applications directory, however, does not exist. Even after i create it manually and place the .desktop file inside, the application is not found when I search f
<prillian5> is there a plasmoid for 15.04 for show left disk space
<aitchnyu> I am playing a Udemy video on firefox:  <video src="https://redacted.cloudfront.net/WebHD_720p.mp4?>. Whenever I open a new video or seek a playing video, a sound output "CubebUtils Audiostream" with firefox logo sets itself to a very low value. Each time I seek, I have to set the volume higher
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<PerdidoNaLuaaa> and after this?
<m_tadeu> hi...my plasmashell is totally frozen for a few hours....what can I do to see what's wrong?
<s_20> well.. have you tried turning it off and on again?
<m_tadeu> the same thing is happening since yesterday....killing it, rebooting always falls in the same situation
<desttinghim> Hello?
<knro_> How do I get the _latest_ KDE in Kubuntu? is it kubuntu backports?
<BluesKaj> knro_, do you mean plasma5/KF5 desktop etc?
<knro_> BluesKaj: yes
<yofel> knro_: yes, that's ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports which will give you plasma 5.3.1 for vivid. kf5 5.10 and plasma 5.3.2 are WIP
<knro_> yofel: Why not 5.3.2 for vivid as well since it is backports?
<yofel> knro_: that depends on kf5 5.10, and they're both not done yet
<knro_> yofel: ok thanks, I just finished upgrading, let me restart and hopefully nothing broke.
<vivid> good luck, plasma5 totally isnt ready for daily use yet : (
<ayden> hi
<ayden> Using konversation?
<excognac> hi all. my laptop (acer i3, 4gb ram* is severly slow. I know I have m,any bad sectors on HDD, will run testdisk soon. Any easy method to test other hardware like motherboard?
<Kirano> Will qt5.5 comeback to 15.04 or 15.10
<kiranos> did anyone answer about qt 5.5 beeing made available on either 15.04 or 15.10 ?
<kiranos> sorry got disconnected
<DaBrondo> Quick question:  I've followed the Kubuntu turmoil a bit but I assumed it was still moving forward -- is this true?  There hasn't been any nightly builds since the 2nd ?
<genii> DalekSec: According to the kubuntu-devel mailing list latest, they are working on porting stuff right now to GCC5, which is proving problemmatic
<genii> Whups. misdirect.
<diego_> Hello, I'm looking for help to fix a bug that has already been reported regarding Okular.  I'm having trouble following the fix.  Can someone help?
#kubuntu 2015-07-23
<austin6598> is there any way to get click lock in kubuntu?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nveselinov> Hello, I have Ubuntu 15.04 - how to install old KDE(4)?
<lordievader> nveselinov: For as far as I know, you cant without reinstalling 14.04.
<nveselinov> :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hangman13us> hey all.
<hangman13us> I have sort of a problem. I run my PC on Kubuntu 15.04 and I use Grub to switch win 8.1 and Kubuntu.
<hangman13us> My Windows totally is totally f**ked and I decided to remove it completely. I'd like to use my windows part of the HDD
<hangman13us> To format it and to store there stuff I download using my Linux.
<hangman13us> And recommendations how to do this? I don't really have access on these partitions when I'm in Linux/
<mrbinaer> hangman13us: Hey!
<mrbinaer> hangman13us: If u want a graphical solution, you can use the KDE Partition Manager and format your windows partition.
<hangman13us> I'm not too advanced in Linux so graphical solution maybe better than codes in konsole.
<hangman13us> I will search in the net for this application, thanks mrbiarer
<hangman13us> @mrbinaer
<mrbinaer> hangman13us: no problem
<ubernoob> hi. anyone know how to change the application launcher icon?
<akasic> hey ubernoob
<ubernoob> hello akasic
<akasic> u can try to
<akasic> go to ->   /usr/share/icons/breeze/apps/toolbar/
<akasic> and then the kde.svg
<akasic> u can put some other there with the kde.svg name
<akasic> a png or similar, but if its not svg wont scale probably
<akasic> try to replace it, if not work ill search more
<aadrujinin> Чего за тема?
<MichaelP> What plasma version and Qt version will 15.10 release with ?
#kubuntu 2015-07-24
<DDR> Hello, all. I have a small problem. My KDE wigets are is missing, and I can't get them back.
<DDR> The desktop background is just black. :(
<DDR> I have access to a terminal, but I can't run anything with alt-f2 or anything.
<DDR> Oh; I tried starting it, but it segfaulted. http://www.pasteall.org/59790
<DDR> Tried sudo plasmashell, that worked.
<DDR> But it had to be run in foreground; backgrounding it with & didn't work.
<DDR> Now alt-f2 is broken. :(
<DDR> But seriously, how do I kill KDE mounting a /disk drive/?
<DDR> Weird. It restarted with chunkier text.
<DDR> This is weird.
<DDR> Made it into a keyboard shortcut. It loaded plasma with a different colour scheme.
<DDR> _why_.
<DDR> Oh, it started it as root. :|
<Benjx> anyone know easy way to replace kde with gnome ?
<DDR> Install gnome, uninstall kde in package manager?
<Benjx> it's so easy ?
<DDR> I /think/ so. But keep in mind the last half-hour has been me complaining that my computer doesn't work, so I might not have the creds to say so atm.
<DDR> I installed KDE that way once.
<DDR> My advice is to install gnome, /then/ once that's working uninstall KDE.
<Benjx> ok thanks you
<mparillo> A bunch of tutorials are here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Benjx> nice !
<Benjx> thanks you
<DDR> Weird. I can't log out.
<Benjx> DDR: I had similar problem with my dual screen
<Benjx> KDE is bugged when I launch kodi with fullscreen
<DDR> Benjx: I'm running with one screen, here, but it's a large one... how did you fix it?
<Benjx> install prop drives
<Benjx> install prop drivers *
<DDR> As far as I know, I have those.
<Benjx> you have nvidia card ?
<DDR> AMD or ATI or something.
<Benjx> ha ok
<Benjx> killall plasmashell ?
<DDR> "VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]"
<DDR> Done. Plasmashell, however, doesn't do the inverse.
<DDR> Just says Containment graphic object not valid twice, then... nothing.
<DDR> If I mouse over where the bottom bar would normally be, it segfaults.
<Benjx> oO I don't know how help you
<DDR> Thanks, though.
<DDR> I have no idea either, this install of KDE is just giving me /problems/.
<Benjx> I leave from KDE to gnome because KDE is buggy
<DDR> Yeah, I'm probably going to do that too. Much as I like the customization and feel of KDE, if it don't run, it don't run.
<Benjx> yes I like it too
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ryoma721> hi
<Ryoma721> sometimes with Kubuntu 15.04 it does not work the keyboard after the computer has left the suspension screen ...
<Ryoma721> not blinking cursor
<Ryoma721> i can't write the password
<nshiell> Hello all
<maison> salut
<echo1> Hi guys, I have problems setting up the language to german in kubuntu 14.04: 1) I have tried to set up through system settings and this what I get http://pastebin.com/Hyj3gMkM 2) I have tried to install also kde-l10n-de but nothing happens, even after rebooting 3) When I cat ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh , I get this http://pastebin.com/UCuFu9HH which is strange
<echo1> ping
<DrJ> anyone know why VNC on kubuntu is so darn slow?
<DrJ> I mean it is absolutely unusable
<DrJ> doesn't matter if I connect to it locally or over the internet
<Taggnostr> when 15.04 came out I upgraded my laptop from a working 14.10, and got a black screen after login.  Several other people had similar problems.  Do you know if it eventually got fixed?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rom1504> Taggnostr: try reinstalling bumblebee
<rom1504> also check your /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf
<Taggnostr> rom1504, never heard of bumblebee, is it something new?
<Taggnostr> last time the problem appeared to be related to nvidia drivers/noveau
<rom1504> does your laptop have 2 graphic card ?
<Taggnostr> anyway now I'm reinstalling everything from scratch
<rom1504> intel + nvidia for example
<Taggnostr> no, it's a really old laptop with only an nvidia card
<rom1504> can you check with lspci | grep VGA ?
<rom1504> 15.05 introduced nvidia-prime
<rom1504> *15.04
<rom1504> which is broken on some laptop (mine for example)
<Taggnostr> I'll check as soon as I reinstalled it
<rom1504> oh right ok
<Taggnostr> last time I spent a week trying to make it work, but I had no luck
<rom1504> hopefully reinstalling also solves the pb
<rom1504> oh really ? when X doesn't start I usually ctrl+alt+f1 and check X related conf
<Taggnostr> first the upgrade from 14.10 failed, then I tried to format and install 15.04 from scratch and that also failed, then I reverted to 14.10 and that failed as well
<Taggnostr> failed == black screen after the login
<rom1504> yes
<Taggnostr> ctrl+alt+f1 was working
<rom1504> so you can try to change some stuff from there
<Taggnostr> I also managed to get borderless windows at some point
<Taggnostr> but none of the things I tried fixed the problem
<rom1504> oh and I found I need to use sddm and not lightdm
<Taggnostr> I think I changed that as well at some point
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  in the VT/TTY run update and upgrade
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, that's my plan, I hope it will just magically work
<rom1504> that would be better yeah
<Taggnostr> when I had problems 15.04 just came out
<BluesKaj> it will help
<Schalla> Hello folks! Got a real quick question, is Plasma 5 yet the default on Kubuntu?
<s_20> 14.10, no. 15.04, yes
<Schalla> Thank you, just saw the news.
<Schalla> Well, then lets give it a shot today. Thanks. :)
<naftilos76> Hi, does anybody know what the proper value range for a 1920x1080 IPS LCD regarding horizontal and vertical frequencies. I needto define that explicitly in xorg.conf. I have various flickering issues both on kubuntu and ubuntu. I tried the get_edid command and all i got was trash. The info returned contained nothing readable. Has anybody had any similar issues?
<TBotNik> All: I keep getting errors from my FireFox browser and know it is related to "keytracker viruses" that are now being stored via the HTML5 cache. Where do I find help to located and delete these?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  which gpu?
<naftilos76> The gpu is a new one GeForce 840M
<naftilos76> i have had problems with the nvidia drivers but i suspect that defining the correct range of horizontal and vertical freqs could solve the issue
<murthy> TBotNik: Is it a latest virus?
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: i used the get_edid and here is what i got:
<naftilos76> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e66540f6bc3ee3d20893
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  which driver ?
<naftilos76> 346 from the official repos
<TBotNik> murthy: No Idea!  Any page that links a Google API installs 25+ KT viruses and minimum # of KT viruses on a Win box is 200 not counting others.  That's why I don't do Winduhs!!!
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, recommended driver ?
<naftilos76> Yes this is the recommended in the drivers manager. I used sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-use-edid-dpi
<murthy> TBotNik: have you tried clearing the history completely and then run a virus scan using clamav?
<naftilos76> to generate a xorg
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  btw lspci is a command to find PCI hardware
<naftilos76> i know what the gpu is
<naftilos76> let me give you the exact line
<naftilos76> 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  run sudo nvidia-xconfig , but dunno if that will help
<naftilos76> but dunno ?
<naftilos76> what is that?
<naftilos76> run plain sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<BluesKaj> yes
<naftilos76> I concluded that i have to explicitly define DPI as well in Device or Screen sections
<naftilos76> otherwise the login screen fonts are tiny
<BluesKaj> never seen that in nvidia gui
<BluesKaj> or heard of such a setting either
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: i have  seen that in a few links.
<naftilos76> http://www.techytalk.info/lubuntu-change-fonts-dpi-when-using-proprietary-nvidia-driver/
<naftilos76> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150662
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: i will try the driver and will get back
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  you set the dpi in system settings>applicatios appearance> force dpi settings
<Ryoma721> hi
<naftilos76> i have done that but in this case the dpi applies only when i login the x session
<naftilos76> the login screen is still problematic
<murthy> Ryoma721: hi
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: doing that in xorg solves the problem in both cases
<naftilos76> i will see you in a minute
<Ryoma721> sometimes with Kubuntu 15.04 it does not work the keyboard after the computer has left the suspension screen ...
<Ryoma721> [10:47] <Ryoma721> not blinking cursor
<Ryoma721> i cant write password
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,  xserver-xorg is not needed if you use nsysem settings in the newer kubuntus
<murthy> Ryoma721: but are you able to open a tty?
<TBotNik> murthy: That finds nothing, but the slowdowns and lockups of the computer only happen when either or both Firefox and Thunderbird are open, so know some virus in the HTML5 cache.  Not sure if there any tools out there to find those.
<Ryoma721> no
<Ryoma721> i cant write password
<naftilos76> BluesKaj:  i am sorry i do not know what nsysem is but saw that changing things in xorg.conf affects the behavior of the lcd
<Ryoma721> I expect a new suspension of the screen and then starts to run
<murthy> TBotNik: do you have anyother browser installed? also how much ram do you have in your system?
<Ryoma721> itty i think no
<murthy> Ryoma721: using any graphics card?
<Ryoma721> yes
<murthy> Ryoma721: are you new to linux?
<Ryoma721> no
<Ryoma721> i have a10-7800
<murthy> Ryoma721: are you able to login from a tty?
<Ryoma721> kernel 4.20
<murthy> Ryoma721: using ubuntu 15.10?
<Ryoma721> kubuntu 15.04
<Ryoma721> kernel 4.20
<Ryoma721> same problem kernel 4.19
<murthy> Ryoma721: do you have any kernel of series 3.19.0-X
<Ryoma721> yes
<murthy> Ryoma721: does this problem happen when using that kernel?
<Ryoma721> I try 'in the next few days
<murthy> Ryoma721: ok do that. If the problem is only in kernel 4 series, file a bug
<Ryoma721> with the kernel 4.19 for many weeks worked regularly
<Ryoma721> bug kernel???
<murthy> ya
<murthy> may be
<Ryoma721> as freezer pc
<Ryoma721> write password....
<Ryoma721> and after 10 minuts the pc work good
<murthy> Ryoma721: if you like to debug, you can get guidance in kubuntu-devel
<murthy> I mean #kubuntu-devel channel
<Ryoma721> try kernel 4.19
<Ryoma721> i like last kernel because update driver radeon....
<Ryoma721> 3.19
<murthy> Ryoma721: newer kernel are bound to bugs. You could check the kernel log for errors
<prillian5> how can I enable messages on Boot-Process to see, why the new 15.04 are such damn slow on startub?
<prillian5> startup
<Ryoma721> okkk
<Ryoma721> log kernel
<murthy> prillian5: you need to remove the quit splash boot parameters from the grub menu and add debug and then boot. You will see the boot messages. do you know how to do that?
<murthy> Ryoma721: do you know where the kernel log is?
<prillian5> is there a gui in kubuntu, or have i to edit /boot/grub/grub.cnf
<murthy> prillian5: no
<murthy> prillian5: you just want to see the error messages temporally right?
<prillian5> right.
<prillian5> so enter the grub-menu and do the setting there?
<murthy> prillian5: then you can do it from the grub menu that is show during the boot
<prillian5> ok, what exactly to do there?
<prillian5> remove "quite" and?
<murthy> prillian5: I will tell you
<prillian5> Ryoma721: should i pastebin the Kernel-Log?
<Ryoma721> mmmm
<Ryoma721> 18.18
<murthy> prillian5: during boot when the grub menu show up. at the bottom it will show you which key has to be pressed to edit the grub menu press that, now you will be able to edit the grub menu. remove the words quite and splash and then add debug and then press f10 key to boot. This is temporary and so you will have to do it every time you  boot if you want to see the debug messages
<Ryoma721> prilian
<Ryoma721> quesry
<Ryoma721> query
<BluesKaj> remove quiet and splash
<murthy> ya
<murthy> Ryoma721: The kernel log is in /var/log/
<Ryoma721> murphi
<Ryoma721> can query???
<Ryoma721> i have log kernel
<murthy> Ryoma721: do you see any error messages in it?
<prillian5> murthy:  BluesKaj: If I look into kernel.log. does the numbers inside of the [  .... ] are seconds to show, when the entry was loaded at boottime?
<Ryoma721> no
<Ryoma721> restart kernel
<Voyage_> Hi
<Ryoma721> murphy reload kernel....
<Ryoma721> murthy
<murthy> prillian5: Ya, but I am not suere
<murthy> *sure
<prillian5> Ok, here is my kern.log: https://paste.kde.org/pycdhdge6
<prillian5> The most needed Time is on Line 957
<prillian5> between apparmor_parser and bbswitch
<prillian5> Any Idea, why the bootup elapsed so much time here?
<prillian5> mean "waist so much time here"
<murthy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<murthy> !paste | Ryoma721
<ubottu> Ryoma721: please see above
<Ryoma721> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<prillian5> Does the problem cause of appamor, or bbswitch on my kernel-log?
<murthy> prillian5: so your problem is slow booting ?
<prillian5> yes, since I upgrade from 14.04
<prillian5> takes more than three time as before
<murthy> prillian5: try this command  systemd-analyze blame
<murthy> prillian5: it will show you which process takes  how much time
<Ryoma721> okkk
<Ryoma721> where write ???
<prillian5> murthy: thank you. I've checked this before. But seems not show the real Problem. But anyway, here is the pasetbin of the result
<prillian5> https://paste.kde.org/pxki0d215
<Ryoma721> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11931121/
<murthy> prillian5: you were talking about this to someone yesterday?
<murthy> Ryoma721: seems your disks are corrupted
<prillian5> yes.
<murthy> Ryoma721: try this command    sudo touch /forcefsck
<murthy> Ryoma721: and then reboot
<prillian5> murthy: so if I look at the top 10 of the systemd-analyze-Result, I have nearly "15 Seconds". But the System is now much slower thas this.
<murthy> Ryoma721: system will run a disk check on the root partition
<prillian5> before it takes nearly 50 seconds to boot (i7, SSD), now it takes more than 2 minutes to login-screen of kde
<Ryoma721> i format
<Ryoma721> sda2....
<murthy> prillian5: ok did you try the thing I told you
<Ryoma721> sda2 swap
<murthy> prillian5: about how to see the debug messages?
<Ryoma721> deactivate swap
<Ryoma721> format
<Ryoma721> attivate swap
<prillian5> murthy: If I deactivate mysql and apache, the bootup is not really faster (not noticeable)
<prillian5> Wait, in the logs, where the big jump is... bbswitch... isn't it the nvidia bumblebee driver
<prillian5> maybe there are problems at boottime. Maybe I should try to remove manufacturer drivers for nvidia?
<prillian5> I normaly use the smaller "intel" Graphics-Card. So no really need for nvidia
<murthy> Ryoma721: you better go to #kubuntu-devel for help.
<Alf> Hi, anyone can point me how to install kubuntu on a usb drive?
<murthy> prillian5: ya, you can try removing the driver and see if that helps. but take care. see if the nouveau driver is blacklisted
<prillian5> ok, sounds like a good plan. what are the steps to do this?
<prillian5> murthy: you think I should try first to use the nouveau driver and see if the boot-process speed ub?
<prillian5> up?
<Ryoma721> Thank you, I try to see if now is not problems
<murthy> Ryoma721: ok
<Ryoma721> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Ryoma721> now and restart
<prillian5> on KDE-GUI for "Driver ManagementSoftware" I cant remove the Nvidia, only choose another one
<Ryoma721> thanks for help
<murthy> prillian5: you need to remove the nvidia driver first and then remove nouuveau from the black list
<prillian5> where do i found the blacklist?
<murthy> prillian5: can you see the option xorg.... in the driver manager?
<prillian5> murthy: yes
<murthy> prillian5: the blacklist is in /etc/modprobe.d
<murthy> prillian5: the xorg.. one is the default one that you have to activate to use nouveau driver
<murthy> Alf: I forgot a webpage that explains how to install kubuntu on usb drive, let me search
<prillian5> ok. A grep in /etc/modprobe.d/ gives me bubelbee.conf and nvidia-331_hyprid.conf which have nouveau as text inside
<prillian5> Alf, murthy: Maybe try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<prillian5> This installs the Distribution you like on your usb-stick.
<prillian5> with 2 Clicks
<murthy> prillian5: he want to install on pendrive, not a live one
<Ryoma721> hiii
<murthy> Alf: did you mean you what to create a live usb?
<Ryoma721> check complete hard disk
<murthy> Ryoma721: hi
<murthy> Ryoma721: good
<Ryoma721> thanks
<prillian5> murthy: I first try now the alternate nvidia drivers. If they not faster on boottime, I comment out the blacklist, like you told.
<murthy> Ryoma721: problem still there?
<prillian5> Be back in some minutes.
<prillian5> murthy: thanks so far for your hints
<murthy> prillian5: no
<murthy> prillian5: wait
<prillian5> yes
<Ryoma721> I have to wait for the suspension of the monitor
<Ryoma721> after keyboard not works
<murthy> prillian5: the alternate driver to nvidia is the nouveau driver
<murthy> prillian5: so after you activate the xorg option in the driver manager make sure that nouveau driver is not in the blacklist else you will have display trouble in the next boot
<prillian5> This are my options: http://i.imgur.com/VVvHTHB.jpg
<prillian5> I mean first try 304, or 346
<murthy> prillian5: you need to use the last option xorg-x-server
<prillian5> as last option I would try xorg-driver, and comment out the blacklist ot nouveau?!
<prillian5> murthy: ok, you mean, the other ones makes no different?
<murthy> prillian5: and when it says the selected option is activated, check if the nouveau driver is removed from the blacklist
<murthy> prillian5: ya
<prillian5> ok.
<prillian5> one moment, i activate it now
<murthy> p`no
<murthy> prillian5: no
<murthy> prillian5: the latest driver may solve the problem. but first lets see if the driver is the issue here
<prillian5> ok. How?
<murthy> prillian5: so active the xorg-x-server and then check for the nouveau blacklist removal. I will tell you how
<prillian5> ok, I have choose the radio-button and change the driver now to xorg.-One.
<prillian5> how to check now the blacklist-entry?
<prillian5> I'm in /etc/modprobe.d/ now
<murthy> prillian5:run the following command and paste the output.   grep "nouveau" /etc/modprobe.d/*
<prillian5> murthy: https://paste.kde.org/poclhy0wo
<murthy> Ryoma721: did you ask people in #kubuntu-devel?
<murthy> prillian5: need to go, will be back in 5 mins
<Ryoma721> no
<Ryoma721> try my pc after check disk
<Ryoma721> and if i have same problem ask
<prillian5> murthy: ok. Thanks so far. Can you give a last hint? Have i to comment out the blacklist nouveau of each files?
<murthy> prillian5: ya, comment out the lines that says blacklist nouveau
<prillian5> ok
<murthy> bbl
<murthy> Alf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key-without-using-startup-disk-creator
<murthy> Alf: try that
<murthy> good night all
<Alf> Hi guys, thanks a lot!! I'll take a look at your links
<Ryoma721> murthy yet the bug
<Ryoma721> kernel log no problem
<Alf> murthy: Thanks!
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Do you know why would my bluetooth adapter works fne in ubuntu but not in kubuntu (not even recognized as a physical adapter h/w) ?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, sorry I don't know, I've never used any bluetooth devices
<naftilos76> Thanks man.
<prillian5> I have no found the problem why my pc start so slow. On boottime I got a message like.... : A start job is running for dev-disk-by\x2duuid.....
<prillian5> how can I found out, which device this is?
<prillian5> Ok, solved my problem now. It was a swap-entry for a not existing partition in fstab.
<prillian5> Now the System boots in 20 seconds again.
<prillian5> Thank you murthy for your help.
<Voyage_> Theremy laptop LCD is broken, I need to get things urgently from my pc, I can ssh from another pc to it. I plan to attach an external LCD to VGA port and via ssh, change the display monitor in the settings> monitor of KDE. How can I do that?
<krise> what might be the problem why my laptop is overheating . Samsung chronos 7 about 2 years old. started to get hot about 6 months ago
<krise> 75 C at the moment, started up about 30 min ago
<krise> well cleaned regulary
<krise> 80
<Schalla> Voyage: What you need? Files?
<Schalla> * Voyage_
<Voyage_> Schalla,  not files.
<Voyage_> some browser cache data that needs a GUI
<Voyage_> some other things. All depend on GUI
<Schalla> Ah, I see. Hm, I am sadly a noob in every regard to graphic configuration, but just to bring up another idea might be to install a vnc server.
<Voyage_> how to open kde settings page via command line?
<anditosan> Hey team, do you know who is working on the Kubuntu builds right nwo?
<Voyage_> Question: In kubuntu, how to change things by config files that are change via settings> monitor/display ?
<lordievader> Voyage_: Likely in kscreenrc.
<Voyage_> hm
<Voyage_> lordievader,  no such file there
<Voyage_> etc/X11$ ls
<Voyage_> app-defaults  core  cursors  default-display-manager  fonts  rgb.txt  X  xinit  xkb  Xreset  Xreset.d  Xresources  Xsession  Xsession.d  Xsession.options  xsm  Xwrapper.config
<Voyage_> helps ^?
<lordievader> Voyage_: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Voyage_> 14 lts
<lordievader> Kwinrc has some display definitions.
<lordievader> Perhaps it is in there.
<Voyage_> lordievader,  http://pastie.org/10310361
<Voyage_> http://pastie.org/10310361 found the file, which line do I need to change?
<Voyage_> lordievader, ?
<DrJ> anyone know why VNC on kubuntu is so darn slow?
<DrJ> doesn't matter if I connect to it locally or over the internet
<DrJ> I mean it is absolutely unusable
<lordievader> Voyage_: I am not sure why you are trying to do this via files...?
<lordievader> DrJ: Its VNC, VNC is slow.
<lordievader> Even turbo vnc with effects disabled is slow.
<DrJ> is there any other good remote access options then?
<Voyage_> lordievader,  <Voyage_> Question: In kubuntu, how to change things by config files that are change via settings> monitor/display ?
<Voyage_> laptop LCD is broken, I need to get things urgently from my pc, I can ssh from another pc to it. I plan to attach an external LCD to VGA port and via ssh, change the display monitor in the settings> monitor of KDE. How can I do that?
<lordievader> DrJ: xrdp is slightly better but can still be quite frustrating.
<DrJ> I probably use my computer remotely more than I do sitting in front of it
<lordievader> Voyage_: It is easier to set the resolution via xrandr.
<DrJ> recently switched from windows to kubuntu
<DrJ> but I'm about to switch back
<DrJ> because I just can't do without good remote access
<lordievader> DrJ: Windows is much better at the whole remote desktop thing.
<DrJ> yea, RDP is the best
<lordievader> Perhaps, and hopefully, this will change with Wayland.
<DrJ> what's Wayland?
<lordievader> A new display server.
<DrJ> ah
<lordievader> DrJ: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<DrJ> already there :)
<DrJ> so probably not something we'll be seeing in the near future
<lordievader> Not likely.
<DrJ> well, right now I'm sort of getting around my problem by running windows vms
<DrJ> and having the stuff I access remotely most inside them
<DrJ> but that defeats my purpose of switching to kubuntu at the same time
<DrJ> lordievader: would this X11 forwarding possibly be a solution?
<DrJ> through putty
<lordievader> For individual applications, perhaps. For the whole desktop, no.
<The_Fireplace> Hey guys
<The_Fireplace> I just installed Kubuntu, I am having an issue on it(I also saw it in Ubuntu when I tried it) involving the resolution. I have 2 monitors hooked up to my computer, one is a monitor, the other is a tv, and they each have different resolutions. The actual monitor works fine, but edges of the screen on the tv go a little out of the boundries of the tv, still clickable, but not visible. In the settings, I have it set to the same
<The_Fireplace> resolution I set the tv to on windows, and on windows it didn't ever do this. Anyone know how to fix it?
<The_Fireplace> And if my issue wasn't clear, I can draw up a visual example real quick and post the link
<The_Fireplace> I believe the term for what is happening is "overscan"
<glenn> How can I get nvidia drivers to work and not hang my system on reboot? I believe that X.Org is causing random freezing for me
<The_Fireplace> I have an nVidia and I am not having issues with that. Which GPU do you have?
<glenn> 670
<glenn> which driver are you using?
<The_Fireplace> I switched it from X.org to another one. One sec, I will open my settings and tell you which one
<The_Fireplace> Ok, in System Settings>Driver Manager, I switched it to NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.59 from nvidia - 346 (Recommended Driver)
<The_Fireplace> I have a gt 620
<The_Fireplace> Let me know if that fixed your issue
<gtronick> Hello
#kubuntu 2015-07-25
<TBotNik> test
<genii> TBotNik: Yes, we see
<TBotNik> All: I keep getting errors from my FireFox browser and know it is related to "keytracker viruses" that are now being stored via the HTML5 cache. Where do I find help to located and delete these?
<TBotNik> I have pastebin at: http://pastebin.com/i5Tjv8cp.  These lock me out for 25-35 minutes at a time, which is tough on a developer that is checking his work.
<TBotNik> Looking for a resource to solve this so any help appreciated!
<glenn> ok installing nvidia 346.59 -346 recommended river
<glenn> if it kills the boot again until i have to purge it i will cry :(
<glenn> ok had to put 'nomodeset' in grub config but im finally on nvidia drivers and can actually boot!
<satty> hey guys , I have problem with bluetooth and powermanagement in kubuntu 15.04
<jade_> hey my plasma is broken and wont display the bottom panel
<jade_> the top corners of the screen work but the panel never displays it just dissapeared one day
<soee> jade_: maybe you removed it >
<soee> or try to move mouse to bottom screen edge - maybe you set panel to autohide
<jade_> no because dolphin does not display and file options
<jade_> im using xfce right now
<jade_> becuase right click doesnt work on the desktop
<satty> jade_: go to #xbuntu or #xfce irc
<jade_> this happened after a kde update
<jade_> but ill try
<jade_> is there any way to re install kde?
<jade_> or the maybe the configuation
<soee> jade_: why? if only panel is gone, just add new one :)
<jade_> it wont let me
<jade_> like the whole system that is the panel wont load
<jade_> thus theres no way to add one or even access settings
<soee> jade_: you can try to backup .kde and .config folders, and remove them
<jade_> sweet thats more like it
<jade_> thanks
<jade_> where are they?
<soee> in your home folder
<jade_> thanks a lot im going to try it to see if it makes a new config automatically or whatnot
<jade_> yeah that didnt work
<jade_> it did manage to erase the desktop settings for both kde and xfce though
<enchanted> hi does anyone know the command to load network adapters on an old kubuntu distro?
<enchanted> acpi install or something?
<enchanted> or i guess there are cheatcodes?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sapphire_> what themes for kde is great?
<murthy> Is the plasma mobile an extension of Aaron Seigo tablet project?
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to install 15.04 but the installer has been stuck at "preparing to install kubuntu" for a few minutes now.  Is that normal?
<Taggnostr> ok, now it loaded the disk setup part
<soee_> Taggnostr: depends, did you checked to donwload restricted packages ?
<Taggnostr> now it seems to work, it's just a bit slow
<Taggnostr> it's copying files
<soee_> ok :)
<Taggnostr> I hope it will work
<soee_> if you heck at the beginging to doenload restricted packages
<soee_> it will download graphic drivers etc.
<soee_> so it might take a while
<Taggnostr> yes, I checked both
<Taggnostr> network should be fast, but the pc is slow
<soee_> ;-)
<Taggnostr> looks like it worked
<Taggnostr> the screen resolution is off though
<soee_> Taggnostr: screen resolution ?
<Taggnostr> soee_, yes, I'm installing the recommended nvidia drivers now
<Taggnostr> that fixed it
<soee_> ;)
<Taggnostr> I was about to give up and retire my pc, I'm surprised that it's alive again
<Taggnostr> is there any link that summarizes new features and/or tips&tricks I should know?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, how old is your pc and wthat made you think it should be retired?
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, 8-9 years, the fact that I unsuccessfully spent over a week around the time 15.04 came out trying to making it work
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,upon first release 15.04 was a difficult OS for older hardware/pcs, but now improvements have a quite a difference
<BluesKaj> made
<Taggnostr> :)
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, even this pc that's 7 yrs old now was slow to install
<Taggnostr> in april I had problems with the video drivers
<BluesKaj> yeah nvidia was buggy at first
<bird_> http://plasma-phone.org/
<bird_> WTF?
<bird_> support ubuntu and android apps
<soee_> whats wrong ? :)
<chaos18802> hello
<chaos18802> has anyone gotten xfburn on kubuntu?
<chaos18802> if so it would be great to find out how
<soee_> if someone is interested, i have created slack team: https://kubuntu.slack.com
<lordievader> soee_: What is that?
<soee_> lordievader: hard to explain, something like webbased irc, you can create team, channels and all is loged - you don't need bouncers, you can serch history, paste code snippets, urls with preview, integrate with a lot of services like jenkins, dropbox etc.etc.
<soee_> there are phone apps etc.
<soee_> and it has modern user friendly interface etc :)
<jaafar> Any recent upgrades to 15.04?  I found I could not log in... plasma would crash and give me the "crash reporting assistant" wizard
<jaafar> I got it working by running off of a ppa instead (backports)
<jaafar> plasma still periodically crashes though
<soee_> jaafar: a lot should change when Plasma 5.3.2 will land in backports
<jaafar> soee_ are there known issues with 15.04 then?
<soee_> some yes
<jaafar> I'd like to help but the "Crash Reporting Assistant" appears to be one of the things that's not working :)
<jaafar> stuck on the page where you login to bugs.kde.org - the "login" and "next" buttons are permanently greyed out
<jaafar> and if you try to save the crash report as a file, you get the message "Unable to create io-slave; klauncher said "unknown protocol: file""
<valorie> soee_: I tried to join, but it doesn't seem to be letting me
<valorie> perhaps you can add my valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com email to the group?
<valorie> I thought it was a paid-only service
<valorie> the people I know who use it, love it
<valorie> rave about it, actually
<BluesKaj> valorie, rave about ?
<bprompt> rave about raves, maybe /me ducks
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Slack.com, see the link soee posted some time ago.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I can't scroll back , had to reboot 40mins ago
<lordievader> 25-20:02 < soee_> if someone is interested, i have created slack team: https://kubuntu.slack.com
<glenn> morning
#kubuntu 2015-07-26
<Miar> I have GNOME, Unity and KDE on Kubuntu. GNOME and Unity work fine. But when I launch KDE, it hangs after around 2 mins. Also unable to logout from kde or launch the terminal. Could anybody offer a solution please?
<Guest21288> hello everyone! who is developin for stm32 on ubuntu? thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rharish> BluesKaj: Hi :)
<rharish> btw, just wanted to know if someone here has/is using groupwise ??
<BluesKaj> hi rharish
<BluesKaj> what's groupwise?
<rharish> BluesKaj: sorry, was away for tea. by now you probably would've come across this : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GroupWise
<BluesKaj> rharish,  check your package manager for groupwise you'll see several supported apps there
<rharish> BluesKaj: I'm working on porting kopete (which happens to support the groupwise protocol), I wanted to know if someone knew how to configure it properly
<BluesKaj> rharish, that's probly a question for #ubuntu chat. The chances that someone there has configured it are much greater there.
<rharish> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll ask around :)
<BluesKaj> just by sheer population of the room
<MichaelP> if goal for kubuntu 15.10 is plasma 5.4 why build it with same version as 15.04 ?
<BluesKaj> MichaelP,  ask the devs in #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel
<MichaelP> ok
<hallc> hello
<hallc> is anyone there
<halp> hello
<halp> anyone not afk?
<halp> I'm stuck in the kubuntu installation
<halp> kubuntu 15.04, after I chose my timezone the continue button is blocked
<halp> been like this for around 20 minutes
<halp> anyone?
<halp> anyone not dead?
<BluesKaj> halp,  click on the back button to see what field you forgot to fill in.
<halp> The back button is blocked aswell
<BluesKaj> also if you're on a laptop you need an ethernet connection and the power supply plugged in.
<halp> Power supply is plugged in, I've connected to wifi successfully just like how I installed on my netbook
<BluesKaj> unless the wifi works , but the power must be plugged in
<halp> Screen has been stuck for around 30 minutes :s
<BluesKaj> what is your laptop?
<halp> Toshiba, it's not actually mine so I don't really know whats the exact name
<halp> it has an i3 and something in the amd radeon series
<halp> 4gb of ram, too.
<BluesKaj> did you prepartition the drive ?
<halp> Wait, I thought it automatically does that in the disk setup during installation
<halp> dah crap, is it fine if I quit the installer now and retry later or will that corrupt everything?
<BluesKaj> if you want it to use the whole drive without a / and /home partition
<halp> doesn't really matter to me if it uses a whole drive
<BluesKaj> it will create a  / (root) partition for everything if you use auto partitioning
<halp> that's fine.
<BluesKaj> ok , if it's bees stucj for 30 mins then there's something amiss for sure
<halp> yep.
<BluesKaj> err been stuck
<halp> is it fine to restart the installer or anything? I have no idea what to do now
<BluesKaj> halp,  I don't think it's gone far enough to lose any data yet
<halp> So I should shutdown and try again?
<BluesKaj> was there still an OS on the machine when you started the install
<halp> Yeah, windows 8
<Ryoma721> hgi
<halp> if all goes wrong I can just switch to that
<halp> hi
<Ryoma721> hi
<BluesKaj> halp,  ok think you'd beter read up on uefi
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<halp> I already managed to dual boot windows and kubuntu on my netbook
<halp> literally just yesterday
<halp> I did exactly everything on this laptop too
<halp> I think it should work if I just restart the installer
<BluesKaj> halp,  how old is the netbook ?
<halp> pretty old
<halp> ASUS X102B
<BluesKaj> the netbook might have a regular BIOS system, whereas newer computers since 2010 have the UEFI replacing the old BIOS system so installation on a dual boot system is more complex
<halp> oh come on
<BluesKaj> halp,  read the  above post url about uefi
<BluesKaj> halp,  so th eowner doesn't want a dual boot  with windows?
<nfk> hello, is there anyone who would like to tell me why kubuntu uses colord-kde and not kolor-manager and i'm not blaming you, i just want to hear a proper distro's opinion on this
<halp> he says to keep windows with linux just incase he wants to change
<Ryoma721> hi....
<halp> BluesKaj http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445119.png This is the picture I got when booting up the installer
<halp> does that mean the laptop is UEFI or BIOS?
<halp> or uh... I dunno
<BluesKaj> nfk,  the color theme options are in system settings>application appearance>color>, or on 15.04 system settings>color
<nfk> BluesKaj, that option is kolor-manger specific as far as i can tell
<nfk> and i don't remember kubuntu ever actually shipping it by default
<nfk> i'm just wondering why it's that way
<nfk> BluesKaj, sorry, i misread you, i'm talking about color management not color schemes
<nfk> this has been getting to my brain already
<BluesKaj> halp,  more than likely if the laptop has windows 8 it's new enought to have a UEFI instead of the BIOS, abnd befor you try to reinstall kubuntu , open windows and follow this: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/check-if-uefi-or-bios
<halp> got it.
<nfk> can a laptop even get windows 8 certified/ready sticker without secure boot?
<nfk> i'd be gobsmacked if it could
<halp> heh I doubt this is a legit windows 8 anyways
<lordievader> nfk: I thought it needed secure boot availble, not sure if it needed to be on.
<nfk> they don't make hardware for legit/illegit windows, if it's a pc from that era and not an apple it's gonna be designed for windows 8
<nfk> lordievader, it's not required to be mandatory on but allowing it to be off would kinda defeat the purpose unless ms was after extra creeping attack
<nfk> *off by default
<BluesKaj> halp,  well it still may have a gpt partition and uefi boot partition that could be a problem for kubuntu installation
<halp> guess I'm about to find out
<BluesKaj> yup :-)
<halp> taking quite a long time to boot up... one of the reasons to switch to kubuntu :P
<halp> Detected boot environment: BIOS
<halp> hum.
<halp> BluesKaj it's a bios
<halp> what now
<lordievader> halp: Did you boot the live-usb through uefi?
<BluesKaj> halp,  maybe use gparted to create an ext4 partition for kubuntu before reinstallinbg
<halp> I don't know
<halp> Alright so I should create a partition now
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  it's a bios system , no uefi
<lordievader> Then I miss background info, never mind me.
<BluesKaj> halp,  yes in an open space
<BluesKaj> leave some room for W8 of course
<halp> 123 GB Healthy (primary partition)
<halp> if I'm not mistaken that's kubuntu's created partition
<halp> should I delete volume?
<halp> yeahhh I will
<BluesKaj> what type of partition is it , ext4 or ntfs?
<halp> well I just deleted it
<halp> I can choose between NTFS and ext4 now
<halp> I mean exFAT
<halp> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> how many partitions do you see on the drive
<halp> 5, including the one i'm about to format
<BluesKaj> ext4 is for linux, ntfs is windows
<halp> Yeah I totally just deleted the linux partition BluesKah
<halp> BluesKaj *
<BluesKaj> ok just set it as an ext4 4 now
<halp> I can set it to NTFS or exFat, not ext4
<halp> ugh, gotta eat, be back in 10 minutes
<halp> maybe less
<BluesKaj> click on new, then choose ext4
<halp> BluesKaj back
<BluesKaj> hihlight the partition, then right click on it, choose  new, then choose ext4
<halp> right click > new simple partition
<halp> I an only choose NTFS or exFAT
<BluesKaj> which partitioner are you using , are you in windows?
<halp> windows 8's disk management tool
<BluesKaj> no , you need to burn a gparted live cd or usb and use that , windows partitoner won't offer linux ext4 partitions
<halp> as in use a different application?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> linux won't install on either of those file systems that you have available
<halp> then again doesn't it automatically partition before the installation
<halp> in the disk management tab of the installation
<halp> downloading a program for partitioning...
<BluesKaj> well it seems the kubuntu partitioner has a problem with the existing partition so partitoning ahead of will insure that problem won't come up again
<halp> righty then
<BluesKaj> downloading gparted?
<BluesKaj> iso
<halp> Yeah.
<halp> over 200mb. Wonderful.
<halp> Great.
<halp> this'll take 15 mins or something
<BluesKaj> ok ,no hurry here
<halp> Blueskaj btw thanks for helping out so far
<halp> really useful ^^
<BluesKaj> no problem, like seeing users discover linux .. it was a revelation for me , being an old windows guy for so many years
<halp> I just moved to kubuntu on my netbook yesterday. Very impressed so far
<halp> clean UI is probably my most important thing in OS and browsers
<halp> simply that is why I chose kubuntu :3
<halp> interface + preformance > windows
<BluesKaj> right , it's a good choice
<halp> 50% done
<BluesKaj> i may convert my wife to linux someday , but that will take a major change like porting windows games to linux
<halp> wine is pretty stable-ish
<halp> was using it a veeery long time ago when I was using mac
<halp> in fact I managed to get binding of isaac rebirth running well on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> wine is no substitute IME
<nfk> IME?
<halp> BluesKaj the download is done
<BluesKaj> ok does the laptop have a cd rom drive?
<halp> I just opened the iso no problems
<halp> what to do with the files?
<halp> BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> you'll need to burn the iso to a cd if the laptop has a cdrom drive that can read it
<halp> does it have to be a CD?
<BluesKaj> cds are a bit easier
<halp> I don't thnk I have any unused CDs
<halp> so uh... flashdisk?
<BluesKaj> usb stick , copy the iso using dd , the stick should be fat32
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in vivid
<halp> welp
<halp> the disk driver 32 or something like that?
<halp> that I used to copy kubuntu to the flash
<halp> what nfk said, what's that?
<BluesKaj> are you on kubuntu on the netbook ?
<halp> yuppers, I do have a desktop computer with win7 on it though
<nfk> BluesKaj, it's probably part of coreutils or something
<BluesKaj> did you download the  gparted iso on your netbook , i was assuming you did
<halp> oh ._.
<halp> I installed it on the other laptop
<nfk> halp, dd is a tool that copies blocks of bytes around, basically that iso and some others are nowadays engineered such that when they are bit-perfectly copied to a flash device they are bootable
<BluesKaj> halp,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<halp> *infinitely confused*
<halp> so you want me to copy the Gparted to a usb using dd?
<BluesKaj> halp,  or can you copy it in windows, I'm not sure what to use there, never done  that
<halp> yeah I think I can do it on windows easier
<halp> after copying, what do?
<BluesKaj> copy to the usb is what I mean
<halp> got it, got it.
<halp> I only have one flash disk...
<halp> Which is the one that's currently holding kubuntu (derp)
<BluesKaj> any cds?
<halp> I got a backup of kubuntu on my pc
<halp> soooo I'll reformat the flash disk
<halp> put Gparted and do whatever I'll do with it
<halp> then reformat, put kubuntu
<BluesKaj> maybe you could just try installing again on the laptop
<halp> trying to install kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> this partitioning with gparted isn't working
<halp> yeahhhh this is getting more and more confusing
<BluesKaj> u=yeah , try installing kubuntu again first
<halp> right i'll just try to install again
<halp> if this works i don't know if I should be happy or pissed off
<halp> pretty much both
<BluesKaj> it's always good to have some cdrws or dvdrws and an extra usb stick hanging about
<halp> O_O
<halp> yeahhh I forgot to format the disk I deleted
<halp> jumping back to windows...
<BluesKaj> you can't format the partiiton to a linux ext filesystem in windows , there's no point in trying
<BluesKaj> halp, ^
<halp> Yeah but since It's not formatted kubuntu got confused
<halp> If i format it to windows kubuntu will just re-format to linux
<BluesKaj> let the kubuntu installer format it
<halp> Yeahhhh it said before: (lots of partioned stuff and stuff)
<halp> then after(500gb, kubuntu)
<halp> suddenly I was like...No...
<halp> I think it's an error or something
<BluesKaj> just try it
<halp> surprisingly
<halp> formatting the partion fixed it
<halp> <--- ultimate 1337 h3x0r problem solver
<halp> so far so good
<halp> it didn't get stuck in the time zone screen
<halp> yuussss!!!
<BluesKaj> what did you format to , if it was ntfs then the kubuntu installer will reformat to linux ext4 if you choose to do so
<halp> the problem wasn't that I wanted to format to ext4
<lordievader> halp: You are not using a Microsoft Dynamic Disk, are you?
<halp> kubuntu's installer glitched out when it found an unformatted partition
<halp> lordievader uh... no
<lordievader> Good, that stuff is nasty.
<BluesKaj> i meant that a recognizable filesystem can then autoformatted to linux ext and then install kubuntu there
<halp> well kubuntu is installing normally now
<BluesKaj> you haven't reached the partitioning phase yet
<halp> brace yourselves
<halp> while it's installing, anyone else realize the Kwallet thing is kind of broken?
<halp> every time I connect to a wifi it pops up for no reason
<halp> please remove installation media and press enter
<halp> installation media as in the flash drive?
<halp> I dunno why I keep asking obvious stuff
<halp> getting kind of paranoid
<BluesKaj> let's hope the windows install is still there
<halp> don't worry, it is.
<halp> kubuntu login screen
<halp> WOOOOOOOOOOOO
<halp> BluesKaj grats, it works
<halp> now time to install all the important programs that I said not to during installation
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade first
<halp> upgrade to what?
<halp> it's pretty much already on 15.04
<halp> anyways, updating is really slow... will do later
<BluesKaj> upgrades  the existing packages
<halp> important thing is, it works!
<BluesKaj> which partitioning method did you choose ?
<BluesKaj> during the install
<halp> welp everything I did in the past 3 hours was useless
<BluesKaj> ??
<Smilerut> hello
<Smilerut> I want to upgrade from Plasma 4 to 5
<Smilerut> how do I do this
<BluesKaj> Smilerut,  which kubuntu ?
<Smilerut> no Kubuntu
<Smilerut> Ubuntu.
<Smilerut> but I thought I'd ask here
<Smilerut> since you guys oughtta know more about KDE
<LjL-Alps> still, what version
<Smilerut> 14 something
<Smilerut> 14.04
<Smilerut> although it shows up as "Kubuntu 14.04" that's probably because I installed Kubuntu-desktop to get KDE
<BluesKaj> Smilerut,  in the terminal . sudo lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> but it's is 14.04
<Smilerut> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Smilerut> so how do I upgrade to Plasma 5?
<Smilerut> people are saying it's better than 4
<LjL-Alps> i find it better
<nfk> WHY IS APT WASTING MY TIME BY REGENERATING GRUB CONFIG LIKE 5 TIMES IN A SINGLE apt-get dist-upgrade
 * nfk goes drink some water
<BluesKaj> Smilerut,  I don't find it better, but it's obviously a matter of taste and usage, anyway there are some forums saying that upgrading to plasma 5 in ubuntu 14.104 is no longer possible , however you can have a look at this  http://sourcedigit.com/14871-install-kde-plasma-5-2-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-14-10/
<nfk> i thought it was never supported anyway
<nfk> ah, 14.10
<lordievader> Smilerut: You can't upgrade to Plasma5 in Trusty, you need Utopic (no longer supported) or Vivid for that.
<Smilerut> ah
<Smilerut> alright
<Smilerut> I think I should change distros or something
<Smilerut> and get something a little more
<Smilerut> ...
<Smilerut> hardcore
<nfk> then just hop on and install kubuntu
<nfk> it's compatible with ubuntu but actually a different distro, afaik
<nfk> btw, i haven't been reading moronix lately, how does it look with 15.10 and beyond?
<lordievader> nfk: Ubuntu and Kubuntu is still the same just a different DE.
<nfk> i have heard it's actually directly based on debian not ubuntu
<lordievader> nfk: Then you have heard wrong.
<nfk> okay
<BluesKaj> nfk,  no lordievader is correct , kubuntu is a 'flavour" of ubuntu
<nfk> more importantly, how does the future look?
<lordievader> No one really knows.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu was developed from debian , whether it can be called a fork is some thing I'm not sure of.
<lordievader> Ubuntu is based on Debian, and still is.
<BluesKaj> that's why i'm on debian jessie now as my main OS , still have Wily installed for testing though
<nfk> i'm kinda surprised you can do that, i'd have those bubuntu nazis to suck my middle finger in practice of shuttleworth's suckoff
<nfk> *have told
<nfk> s/of/for/
<nfk> BluesKaj, but it's absolutely outdated
<nfk> and nsa rooted for sure
<lordievader> nfk: Jessie ain't. For the moment.
<nfk> you probably are worse off than with mac os x
<nfk> what kernel does it have?
<nfk> what kde version does it have?
<nfk> what firefox... i'm sorry, iceweasel version does it have?
<nfk> i could go on
<BluesKaj> outdated how , because itdoesn't have a desktop that leaves a lot to be desired ...outdated in linux can mean it's stable and it works, but it isn't new....so what
<nfk> my experience with testing and unstable is that neither are stable and very dangerous to use
<BluesKaj> I use chrome on debian
<BluesKaj> iceweasel is silly , but that's about all
<nfk> meanwhile other distros *cough* gentoo *cough* can be even bleeding edge while not being as unstable as debian unstable
<nfk> debian has chrome? not chromium?
<lordievader> Gentoo is not bleeding edge, far from it.
<nfk> lordievader, i beg your pardon? i'm compiled oyranos and synnefo from git today and that's via portage
<lordievader> nfk: Stable usually isn't very new. But we are getting offtopic.
<nfk> sure, the gcc is not bleeding edge and firefox can sometimes take days to get updated which is extremely bad but at least my system has not needed a reinstall in 7 years while debian unstable can handle about that long in months before needing a reinstal lor a full guru CPR
<nfk> lordievader, last time i checked unstable was not very new
<nfk> now, someone tell me, does debian have the full google chrome?
<nfk> because if it does, i'm gonna call bs on iceweasel
<BluesKaj> I switched to debian a couple of weeks ago to my desktop and my laptop and I've found it very usable and stable
<nfk> and outdated
<nfk> just tell me what kernel it has, what kde version it has
<lordievader> nfk: You can add the Google Chrome repo. You can also install Firefox on Debian.
<nfk> and go ahead, tell me it has the full chrome
<nfk> lordievader, i know you can get it from mozilla, i'm asking about out of the box
<BluesKaj> outdated ,, bah humbug ..frankly i don't give a damn it's supported and iot works
<nfk> if you need to do magical incantations to get something i do not consider it part of the distro
<nfk> which is why i did not brag about running git version of colord-kde while kubuntu has none  because that oen is requires three commands to get it
<BluesKaj> googlr chrome upgdates  and upgrades in debian if you install it from the chrome site
<nfk> emerge layman; layman -a kde; emerge colord-kde
<nfk> BluesKaj, it won't work nearly as well if your hardware is very new or if there's a known bug that's been fixed in a newer version
<nfk> BluesKaj, so it's not even a .deb?
<nfk> *facepalm*
<BluesKaj>  n nfk odf course it's deb
<nfk> oh, actually 4 - you need to add keyword for colord-kde because it's using a live git repo
<nfk> btw, how do you use plasma 5 on debian even?
<BluesKaj> i don't have any git repos
<BluesKaj> I don't use plasma 5 , that's the whole point of using debian rather than kubuntu, i can use kde4 and plasma 4
<nfk> any particular reason?
<nfk> and it's funny that the whole point why i hate debian is because kde there is beyond obsolete
<nfk> i could live with something like 3.16 (just don't tell me even that's too new for debian) but i'm certainly not gonna be happy with a kde release from 4 or 5 years ago
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 dropped some of my favourite features like no separate wallpaper for VDs , and no entry history in the run command (krunner) and the flat "look" it has isn't to my liking just to name a few
<nfk> it's still not sustainable to keep on using kde sc 4 besides krunner was never meant for non-developers, you can fix the wallpaper issue yourself, i'm sure, and you can actually get the oxygen looks back at least on gentoo though i'm personally happy to not seeing oxygen any more, it's not bad but it's certainly not my very favourite style
<nfk> in fact, breeze is just a re-itteration of air and oxygen
<nfk> and personally i feel thatif it wasn't for plasma 5 some of those changes would have been done to air itself
<nfk> like less transparency which i personally like just just as long as it's a bit thicker than air
<BluesKaj> nope the VDs are no longer suporting separte wall papers , apparently the it's too complex get it to work in plsama 5 for some reason , that's what the devs told me
<nfk> with air i often found i could had to make widgets larger or bring myself closer to display to see content over transparent background
<nfk> BluesKaj, so the api itself does not permit it? weird though i kinda get their point, it's easy to have multiple wallpapers with a static setup but when stuff comes and goes it turns into a mess
<BluesKaj> nfk,  old kernel , new kernel, it doesn't matter because it works relly well on this 7 yr old pc/media server
<Kali_Yuga> Adobe Flash really irritates me the last couple of weeks.
<nfk> but it will matter for most people who use it as a real os and not just a glorified file server
<nfk> also if it's for actual decoding and presentation then your experience will almost certinly be worse than mine
<nfk> i have color management and other goodies
<nfk> and opengl 3 presentation with optional hardware decoding and frame interpolation and advanced scalers and so on
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, just weeks?
<Kali_Yuga> I know what your talking about I'm not a friend of it either. they should kill flash after my opinion too.. but I just need it for a lot of things... I always have to click allow now. Cuz they have serious security problems Now... I mean they always had but now it's really bad and Firefox is Blocking it by default now!
<nfk> like?
<nfk> my gentoo has had no flash installed for some 2 or 3 years now
<Kali_Yuga> ok how am I supposed to visit sertain websites?
<BluesKaj> openGL 3.1 works well here on my entry level nvidia 8400gs connected to our Panasonic plasma tv.. i've had this setup since 2008 ...no colour problems whatsoever
<nfk> are you in japan? i don't think any other place on earth actually still makes websites in flash
<nfk> BluesKaj, i really think you should google color management
<Kali_Yuga> No I am actually American
<nfk> i suspect you have not the slightest idea what it is
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, like what website needs flash to visit it?
<Kali_Yuga> I use websites that require flash and without it there is 50% off the Internet gone
<nfk> i hope you won't bring up youtube
<BluesKaj> not gonna muck up a good picture setup
<Kali_Yuga> No I am using Html5 on youtube already
<nfk> BluesKaj, you still have not the slither of idea what color management is
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, well, go on using flash then
<Kali_Yuga> i mean even porn sites require flash what should I do :O
<BluesKaj> nfk,  that depends on your definition of it , perhaps you could explain what that is.
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, the last porn site i visited in many years was that that greek one that went free due to crisis and it was completely boring
<nfk> BluesKaj, open google, enter color management, you will learn something
<BluesKaj> bah google , nm
<nfk> there's hardly multiple definitions, certainly multiple ways its done
<nfk> substitute for whatever you use
<nfk> though i find google to be the most accurate
<Kali_Yuga> Flash is working but I have to click allow Now all the time. somebody said or I was reading that they would fix that so flash would be allowed by default on Firefox
<nfk> sometimes i intentionally use that because their search bubble helps me find stuff that otherwise would get drowned in vagueness
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, it's the opposite, firefox will be going "allow for now" by default
<nfk> for flash specifically
<nfk> besides it's a good thing, the less you're epxosed, the better
<Kali_Yuga> how do you live without flash?
<nfk> just fine
<Kali_Yuga> but how... I mean If I get the content without flash everything would be fine for me too :(
<nfk> i used to use cclive for youtube but nowadays mpv does just fine with youtube-dl (which i hear supports a lot of porn sites but obviously there's million times more porn sites than a lot out there)
<Kali_Yuga> I'm not pointing specifically at porn sites though
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, i just ignore dumb websites like bbc.com or search for older videos on youtube or just try bbc.co.uk which unlike bbc.com is supported by youtube-dl
<Kali_Yuga> like flashx.tv
<Kali_Yuga> does not work without it
<nfk> btw, iirc, newgrounds even has html5 for flash videos, iirc
<Kali_Yuga> what does that mean
<nfk> you don't know newgrounds despite saying that flash is important?
<canid1> Hey ... I have a virtualbox guest connected via NAT... how come I don't see the vlan in my ifconfig ?
<nfk> for me the only thing i miss rarely is newgrounds
<nfk> canid1, DO NOT USE IFCONFIG
<canid1> ?
 * nfk grabs canid1 NO IFOCINFIG
<canid1> ??
<nfk> *IFCONFIG
<nfk> ip addr
<canid1> *IFCONFIG
<nfk> try that
<nfk> canid1, ifconfig was deprecated almost 10 years ago
<canid1> okay... I did 'ip addr' - same question
<Kali_Yuga> well I don't know. I was a former Windows user and I just need that crap
<canid1> why don't I see the vlan?
<nfk> then it's a valid quesiton, i guess
<Kali_Yuga> I would love to replace Flash with something opensource though but there is nothing like it
<canid1> I can ping my host from the guest, but not the other way around - I'm trying to figure it out
<nfk> leaving aside my surprise virtualbox still exists, is your setup such that there should be one? like is it created by some script vbox runs?
<lordievader> canid1: Because NAT ain't vlan?
<nfk> canid1, overall i think you should ask that to vbox not kubuntu
<nfk> Kali_Yuga, not entirely correct, at its core it's vectorgraphics and javascript so pretty much html5
<BluesKaj> nfk,  the colour management you mentioned isn't anything new to me, I've used those tools with the nvidia gui xserver in the past, but I've always left those adjustments alone since the colour setup we have is just fine
<nfk> though of course it's not exactly the same thing and no open standards so it's basically riddled with undefined behaviour and bugs abused as features
<canid1> thankie lordievader and nfk
<nfk> BluesKaj, FUCKING GOOGLE IT
<nfk> it's not what you think it is
<Kali_Yuga> No I know html5 which is not Opensource after my knowledge, I might be wrong... Is a replacement but the most websites still don't support it.. I just know Youtube
<nfk> BluesKaj, i hope you're ready, i'm about to post two links
<lordievader> nfk: Please watch your language.
<nfk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKnqECcg6Gw // BluesKaj
<nfk> lordievader, he's too stubborn
<BluesKaj> how do you know what i think , I'm an old tech guy who used video in the past and an audio guy to boot so don't lecture me since you don't know my past experience
<lordievader> nfk: No need to break the rules.
<nfk> BluesKaj, you have gotten color management wrong 3 times, you are either trolling which is an ugly thing to do in this channel or you do have no idea what it is
<nfk> https://www.oyranos.org/2013/03/firefox-19-0-colour-management/ and now a test link 1
<nfk> actually, scratch that, the best test link https://www.oyranos.org/wiki/index.php?title=Test_Images
<BluesKaj> I read the wiki , I used receive audio and video mags in tha past and I know what colour management is, but I'm not going to start spewing technicla jargon just because you think you you know something is wrong with my video setup, so stop bothering me about it ./.enough already
<nfk> BluesKaj, so in short, you were trolling
<nfk> lordievader, is trolling realy kosher in this channel?
<lordievader> nfk: Take it from me, BluesKaj was not trolling.
<nfk> he clearly said he was
<lordievader> Lets just get back to user support, shall we?
<BluesKaj> nfk, i'm not a troll, i've in thei support chat for over 9 yrs so stop it or we'll find out who the real troll is
<lordievader> BluesKaj, nfk: Can both of your drop this whole thing? It ain't constuctive and has nothing to do with user support.
<BluesKaj> i did not say I was trolling nfk , you'd better check your facts and the text before you make accusations
<lordievader> BluesKaj, drop it.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,   this guy has to learn to leave users alone when they request it
<BluesKaj> ok , back to support as you requested lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Thank you.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  NP
<nfk> BluesKaj, you can't claim to known A/V and then get color management wrong 3 times with a straight face
<BluesKaj> guess I'd better check Wily to see if there's anything new there ...bbiab
<nfk> or rather, do that 3 times and then claim to know A/V
<lordievader> nfk: Please drop it.
<nfk> since he quit, that's the state of things
<nfk> but if he brings it up, i'm not letting go
<nfk> +it
 * lordievader sighs deeply
 * ahoneybun hugs BluesKaj and lordievader
<ahoneybun> love from akademy and the whole world
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun, how's things ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You are at the Akademy?
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: great, awesome times with ovidiu-florin, his brother and Vali
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yepp
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Nice, nice. Having fun?
<BluesKaj> cool
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yep
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Good :D
<ahoneybun> I've blogged it in case you want to know more usefoss.com BluesKaj lordievader
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Is it on planetkde (or however that collection of blogs was called)?
<lordievader> Because then I'll see it in due time ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: now I have my blog in planetkde.org thanks to Riddell
<lordievader> :D
<lordievader> Then I'll see it in due time.
<ahoneybun> XD
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, interesting, my daughter is doing the El Camino Santiago pilgrimage trekk as we speak, she'll be walking nearby , but that won't be near A Coruna for a few weeks I imagine.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> darn
<BluesKaj> she's even used linux on a laptop i gave her a few yrs back
<ahoneybun> cool
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to use the dark breeze theme, however the bottom bar is still white, and I can't see the icons (the K and anything else in the tray on the right)
<Taggnostr> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67452-Breeze-Dark-Desktop-Theme-Better-but-the-Panel  I found this, but even after checking blur and background contrast I still don't see the icon, and the bar is still white
<BluesKaj> well, time to call it a day ... take care all
<popcar> hai
<soee> hiho popcar
<popcar> Anyone else having the Kwallet issue?
<popcar> randomly pops up when connecting to network, getting annoying right now
<soee> randomly or always on reboot ?
<popcar> usually when I connect to a network or attempt to
<popcar> yeah, it always happens after I type the password of the network
<soee> well this si how kwallet behaves atm in Plasma 5.3
<popcar> hm
<popcar> any possible way to fix it?
<soee> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-factory/2015-05/msg00520.html
<popcar> hm alright
<soee> popcar: 5.4 will be a great release so lets hope it will be fixed there :)
<popcar> 5.4? when will that release?
<soee> popcar: next moth 25th
<soee> *month
<popcar> nice. hoping that it's more stable
<soee> but first build wil be for Wily
<popcar> so far kubuntu has been great but it isn't really... consistent
<soee> than probablt vivid backport
<soee> popcar: you are on Vivid ?
<popcar> Vivid?
<soee> Kubuntu 15.04
<popcar> Yeah.
<soee> well a lot of bugfixes is already in Plasma 5.3.2 that Scarlett works on backports
<soee> maybe this week it will show up in backports
<popcar> hopefully.
<popcar> I'm sure the devs are super busy making the next version of kubuntu but...
<popcar> stability comes first
<sgclark> I need testerss for frameworks first. Any welcome appreciated..
<sgclark> err help welcome
<popcar> sgclark I can test stuff but i never did beta testing nor do I understand coding that much X3
#kubuntu 2016-07-25
<[Relic]> that took a long time, but I think I have 16.04 somewhat running; still can't get dual monitors working properly
<[Relic]> Is there any possibility at all two get 2 monitors to have different X screens and be active at the same time in 16.04?
<[Relic]> complete lock up there
<ugur> Hi I am using Kubuntu 16.04 with Nvidia graphics card. Sometimes after I disconnect my second display I cannot use a second display again.
<ugur> I can see the second display under hardware->Displlay but when I connect it it does not receive a a signal from the laptop
<ugur> It should be related to KDE settings because when I delete the kde settings folder it is fixed but it is repeated from time to time
<ugur> One more information I can see the secondary display under Display Configuration but it is not enabled and I cannot enable it
<maysara> How can I export my podcasts to opml file from Amarok?
<alexj178> like to join as newby endUser I am down loading or trying to down load any help I might need?
<soee> alexj178: with what ?
<alexj178> asus intel laptop
<alexj178> I ll be good and only expect good from others just like i want to give give help to others when I can
<alexj178> ok
<marahin> Hello. Is there a way to set / scale DPI of ONLY external screen?
<soee> marahin: i don't think so
<soee> but maybe as on #plasma
<soee> to see if it they can help you somehow
<marahin> soee, aight
<user|80181> Hello, can someone tell me, if there is a driver for the Graphiccard GV-N710D3-2GL by Gigabyte includet?
<user|80181> the User get Kubuntu 14.04
<Bilincalti> Hi
<Bilincalti> How can i install KDE on my Kubuntu?
<Bilincalti> anybody help möe?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<anabain> why am I getting nothing when I open a .txt with kwrite/kate?
<mparillo> if you can filename.txt do you see normal characters?
<mparillo> cat filename.txt
<mgolden_> mparillo - What do you mean?
<mparillo> Open a konsole, and type cat filename.txt
<s181kuma_> hi
<viewer|29781> Hi
<viewer|29781> i need to know ..when i can get 16.04 update for kubuntu installed on my system 14.04.04
<viewer|29781> i heard 23Jul its available world wide but there is no sign of updated push on my system
<viewer|29781> any idea abt kubuntu 16.04 update for 14.04.04 LTS
<viewer|29781> ?
<BluesKaj> viewer|29781, check your update manager and make sure it's set to upgrade LTS only  then run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, once that is finished , run sudo do-release-upgrade
<mgolden_> mparillo - Depends on what charset you have the terminal set to
<mgolden_> viewer|29781 - It's not an update, it's a new LTS version
<viewer|29781> @BluesKaj i performed the cmds you told ...no update
<viewer|29781> @mgolden_ charset?
<viewer|29781> how to check that
<BluesKaj> viewer|29781, did you check the kmenu>system>update manager>configure software sources>updates>show new distribution releases, choose 'Long Term Releases Only'
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think Discover handles that
<Smurphy> Hmmm... Looks like plasma (latest) s*cks with Laptops and Docks + 2 Screens ...
<Smurphy> In Dock - no Wifi + 2 screens.
<Smurphy> You take it off the Dock, Wifi won't start working, and the screen - well, you loose the panel.
<Smurphy> Any hints ?
<jimarvan> Smurphy: it is fixed n the latest plasma upgrade i think
<jimarvan> when that was happening i was just creating a new default panel temporarily
<Smurphy> Yes. Had to do that too.
<Smurphy> But - also on my Latitude E7440, I have just upgraded the BIOS which was also making some issues.
<user|24341> what difrent between 16 and 16.4 lts
<user|24341> can any helps
<user|24341> 2 os sytems
<mgolden_> user|24341 - There is no such thing as 16.  There is 16.04, which is a Long Term Support (LTS) release and there will be 16.10 which will not be.
<[Relic]> Is there any way to get 2 xscreens in 16.04?  If I create a xorg.conf through nvidia-settings (v367/or any other) I get stuck with 1 screen, but the mouse over on the second screen shows even though it is completely black and can't be accessed by anything else.  I have tried nearly everything I can think of or found so far (even backports for the next plasma) but not really having any luck getting 2 seperate xscreens to work.  If
<[Relic]> I have no xorg.conf both monitors work but as one screen
<[Relic]> If I have no xorg.conf both monitors work but as one screen
<viewer|70566> hey guys, where can I find kde telepathy?
<viewer|70566> I run Kubuntu 1604
<viewer|70566> in software source there is no telepathy.
<BluesKaj> viewer|70566, look for IM in the kmenu
<user|30488> hello everybody i'm a new user of kubuntu (used ubuntu for a while) can you give me a tipical source.list with backports, official kubuntu repositories, i also woluld like to have last kde updates (only kde, no testing or other unstable things fo other applications) and proprietary drivers (soly for my bloody english).. oh, i would like a frensh mi
<user|30488> rror. Thanks alot
<genii> user|30488: The sources.list file would be the same as for regular Ubuntu. The Kubuntu specific stuff is now done in PPAs
<genii> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<user|22487> up :)
<genii> user|22487: So you'd want to add Kubuntu updates PPA and backports PPA, they are in the second link the bot provides
<viewer|70566> BluesKaj: thanks, but there is only im contacts
#kubuntu 2016-07-26
<viewer|170> Hi, if there's anyone there, I'd really appreciate your help
<viewer|170> I've been unable to find the system requirements for the latest version of the OS. Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction?
<viewer|170> Hi
<viewer|170> Anyone there?
<i-> viewer|170: hello
<viewer|170> Hi, if there's anyone there, I'd really appreciate your help
<viewer|170> I've been unable to find the system requirements for the latest version of the OS. Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction?
<i-> The minimum is probably about 512-768 mb of ram and an 700 MHz CPU, since that's what the Ubuntu (Unity) system requirements say (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements)
<viewer|170> You think that low would be enough? The Ubuntu download page recommends 2GHz and 2GB of RAM. I need to have decent performance on a relatively low-powered machine
<viewer|170> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mparillo> I find for light usage, I can run Kubuntu on a 1GB netbook.
<viewer|170> What do you mean by light usage? At which point would you say that it starts losing performance?
<mparillo> Web browsing or light doc editing in Libre office. No heavy games beyond kblocks.
<mparillo> I have found Kubuntu to be the lightest KDE distro for my netbook or a 1GB VM. YMMV
<viewer|170> Thanks mparillo, I'll try it out then
<data-tom> I need some help I'm running KDE v5.6.5 KDE Frameworks v5.23.0 on a laptop with 8GB:RAM Intel:i5-6300U HD Graphics 520 & things on my screen are jitter like when i move my mouse or scroll a window or even move a window. apps menu  is slow coming up etc...
<data-tom> I'm no KDE master
<data-tom> what settings would help with this^?
<data-tom> WoW it is sure dead in here
<data-tom> i love KDE but trying to fix things in it WoW what a pain in the ass
<DarthFrog> Hi.  I'm running Kubuntu 16.04.1.  Dolphin won't open an audio cd, says that audiocd is an unknown protocol.  kdemultimedia-kio-plugins is installed.  Anyone have any ideas?  Google turns up nothing useful.
<Omnifrog> Question:  Can you install Kubuntu (or any distro) to an unmounted drive or partition from already booted-from-a-hard drive system (ie. not an install CD) ?
<Unit193> Omnifrog: So, you want to debootstrap a system?
<Omnifrog> just to clarify, say I boot up my system and my / drive is /sda1
<Omnifrog> is there a way to install a new distro to /sdb1 without putting a CD in and restarting the computer?
<Omnifrog> obviously I mean /dev/sdx#
<Unit193> You'll have to restart to get into the new OS, though.
<Omnifrog> well yeah, I know that part
<Unit193> Sure, just trying to be as clear as possible, yes.  And yes, if it is a different partition and you don't want to mess with your *current* partition, then yes.
<Omnifrog> how?
<Omnifrog> do you need the install CD/DVD?
<Omnifrog> can you do it entirely in software from the ISO?
<Omnifrog> will it ask you if you want to upgrade to Windows 10?
<Omnifrog> I NEED ANSWERS!
<Unit193> Oookay, Ubuntu docs are dated...  You don't need the ISO, in theory if you do it live as long as debootstrap is installed you'll need nothing additionally.
<Unit193> Omnifrog: It may not be the most easy thing to do, do you have specific reasons for needing to do this, btw?
<Omnifrog> yeah, I have an old (very old) installation of open suse on a drive in this box
<Unit193> Basics are: mount it to a dir, debootstrap it all, mount dev and other needed filesystems there, chroot in, install the kubuntu-desktop task with  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<Unit193> OK, no idea how to do it from Suse.
<Omnifrog> no no, my main boot OS is Kubuntu
<Omnifrog> the partition with open suse is what I want to reclaim
<Omnifrog> and convert to a new backup boot drive
<Unit193> Oh good then.
<Omnifrog> seems like  DVD install might be more simpler
<Unit193> Yep, it certainly is easier.  But the question is, which is more fun? ;)
<Omnifrog> just have to be careful about device names
<Omnifrog> the most fun option is the safest option
<Omnifrog> restoring shit from multiple sources is muchly not fun
<Unit193> So yes, official DVD installer with ubiquity it is.
<Omnifrog> this begs the question though ...
<Omnifrog> why is this not an option ?
<Omnifrog> like... in a menu somewhere?
<Unit193> Ubiquity is the default installer, you never actually see the name.  Sorry about that.
<Omnifrog> I mean, even for enterprise applications I can see that feature being useful
<dbrom> Anyone using handbrake these days
<Omnifrog> I've used it a couple times
<Omnifrog> I had no idea what I was doing
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> when KDE 5.7 released on repositories ?
<Specialist> the 16.04.1 release notes contain a reference to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades, which referenes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu. which is a 404. are upgrades from 14.04 to 16.04.1 supported?
<tuor> Specialist, your updater will upgrade you to the current state.
<sonu_nk> I need your help to setup virtual host, i have a live project which is running on this ip like eg: 156.15.28.15 . and i want to run project on my ubuntu machine with same url like eg : 156.15.28.15 instead of localhost ..  i also followed steps from here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts but seems not working
<Guest23938> hi...I'm trying to use the cloud storage storage manager, so I added my google drive account....but after that, it doesn't sync...what do I have to do?
<tuor> Hi, can I move a window to an other activity?
<teleyinex> Hi there
<teleyinex> I just installed kde-plasma-desktop
<teleyinex> and my fonts look terrible. I've a hidpi screen
<teleyinex> and this is what happens
<teleyinex> http://imgur.com/a/KKmJb
<teleyinex> I think I have tried everything
<teleyinex> but nothing works. Forcing DPI
<teleyinex> deleting .kde
<teleyinex> .local/kde
<teleyinex> any ideas
<tuor> Answer to my question: rightclick on the window title bar, activity ...
<teleyinex> tuor I don' t see the Activity option
<teleyinex> I' ve ubuntu 16.04
<tuor> teleyinex, I asked about how to move a window to an other activity. This was the answer. I need to have more then one activity to see the option.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> no idea about my font issues...
<BluesKaj> tuor yes, create activities in them in system settings>desktop behaviour>activities
<tuor> works now. :)
<encolpe> hello
<encolpe> how to force baloo purge and reindex all mails ?
<soee> encolpe: maybe try asking on #kde-devel
<encolpe> and kde-pim…
<plusEV> Hi, I am in need of urgent assistance.I just came home from vacation and I am sitting on a train. I was stupid trusting that the wifi on this train was stable enough to do system updates. Now my Discover app has been sitting on 10% done for the last hour. If I try closing Discover I get the following message: Could not close the application, there are tasks that need to be done.
<plusEV> I am worried I brick my system when I have to close the laptop down and exit the train in 50 minutes from now.
<plusEV> what can I do?
<genii> If muon doesn't time out by when you have to turn the machine off, use ps to find it's PID and then use kill on the PID number
<plusEV> Kubuntu 16.04, Kernel: 4.4.0-28, KDE Plasma 5.6.5, KDE Frameworks 5.23.0
<yossarianuk> plusEV: what I would do is (1) kill the process -  also check forany running apt + dpkg processes. (2) do a 'sudo apt update' (3) do a 'sudo apt-get -f install '
<plusEV> so just kill moun in htop?
<yossarianuk> (4) do a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<yossarianuk> (change 3 and 4 around actually
<plusEV> lol im such a newblet with htop. When I try to kill stuff it gives me 30 different send signal.
<plusEV> what to choose? sigterm?
<yossarianuk> signal 9 is direct kill.
<genii> Yes, 9
<plusEV> ty
<plusEV> all right praying to RNGsus that this reboot works.
<plusEV> sweet guys. thank you both for quick assistance. :)
<plusEV> Lesson learned. Do not do updates on the train.
<yossarianuk> plusEV: you could always use 'sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade'
<yossarianuk> this just downloads packages
<yossarianuk> not installs
<yossarianuk> so if connection is lost it doesn't matter
<plusEV> yossarianuk: That is nice to know. ty.
<plusEV> yossarianuk: I know not to do this on train WiFi really, but I brainfarted and I was thinking using VPN mattered. Of course it does not ;)
<plusEV> later
<DarthFrog> Hi.  I'm running Kubuntu 16.04.1.  Dolphin won't open an audio cd, says that audiocd is an unknown protocol.  kdemultimedia-kio-plugins is installed.  Anyone have any ideas?  Google turns up nothing useful.
<genii> Audio CDs don't have a file system
<DarthFrog> genii: Yeah but it used to use the kio-audiocd slave to open the disk and show the tracks as WAV, MP3 or Ogg files.  Now, it doesn't open the disk at all.
<genii> DarthFrog: Is libcdio-cdda1 installed?
<DarthFrog> I'll check.
<DarthFrog> No.  Installing now.
<DarthFrog> genii: no joy.  But K3B sees it fine.  So that's my work-around.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, 16.04 point release is supposedly delayed til next week , so all upgrades aren't available yet
<genii> Oddly, the ubuntu-announce mailing list had the announcement for the point release on July 22 saying it was out already, no retraction or following announcement that it was delayed.
<genii> However, the !ltsupgrade factoid reflects the delay
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog my vesion is still plain 16.04 and the cd and dvd disks are recognized as media in dolphin,  What does wodim --devices show ?
<genii> Might need some gvfs things
<DarthFrog> K3b didn't work.  Says can't find libcdparanoia but libcdparamoia0 is installed.
<DarthFrog> I give up. :-(
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  What does wodim --devices show ?
<sapucai> hola, alguien en castellano, por favor. gracias
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> sapucai, ^
<DarthFrog> OK, jack is working. :-)
<BluesKaj> shouldn't need jack
<DarthFrog> Not the low-latency server, the cli CD ripping program.
<BluesKaj> cdrecord
<Guest30929> HELLOW
<rajivmars>  the update notifier show an error message that adobe flash plugin has not successfully installed. How do i install it now?
<genii> rajivmars: Open Konsole and do it by command-line: sudo apt update && sudo apt install flashplugin-installer   ..if it spews out any errors, copy and paste whats in the Konsole screen to a pastebin so we can see what it's doing
<rajivmars> genii. ok. thankyou:)
<rajivmars> genii: it says "flashplugin-installer" has already the newest version.
<genii> rajivmars: That's fine then, you can ignore what the update-notifier is telling you.
<rajivmars> genii. ok.
<rajivmars> hey guys. when does plasma 5.7 will arrive for update on kubuntu 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> When it's ready
<user|71178> with the latest 16.04 any1 find a solution to err_name_resolution_failed
<user|71178> with the latest 16.04 any1 find a solution to err_name_resolution_failed
<user|28515> im new user ,, how can i remove the clipboard from kubuntu 16.04 ??
<bprompt> the clipboard?  dunno what that is
<user|28515> Clipboard Contents !!!
<genii> Rightclick on it, close it. When it asks whether you want it to start again next time, choose no
<user|28515> done :D
<user|28515> thanks genii
<genii> Glad to assist
<user|28515> the other thing is , when i use Discover for search , it doesn't show any result !!
<genii> Possibly whatever you're searching for has no candidate
<user|28515> i was searching for Vlc or chrom !
<genii> vlc is in universe, so you need to enable that repository first
<genii> chrome is is google's own repository. Although you can install chromium, which is in ( again) universe
<genii> !chrome
<genii> Meh
 * genii smacks the bot
<user|28515> i see
<genii> user|28515: For chrome, go to https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/  download the deb package for Ubuntu, save it to the hard drive. then use sudo dpkg -i <the filename you downloaded here> to install it. After you need to update and then install google-chrome-stable
<genii> Their deb file just makes a new repository entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<user|28515> ok ,
<kenzu> hi
<bprompt> allo
<kenzu> what happened in France today?
<bprompt> kenzu:   check the news :)
<kenzu> yes I rather ask here :D
<kenzu> my skype malfunctioned so downloaded lots of ircs and stuff :D
 * bprompt notices the channel topic is missing "france" in it
<kenzu> oh okey, what is the topic? kubuntu?
<bprompt> ahemmm /topic
<kenzu> Sorry if I went off topic..
<kenzu> Oh sorry guys! didnt mean to disturb you and God bless you all
<bprompt> np
<genii> That was slightly odd
<Dragnslcr> Slightly?
<genii> Well, I've seen weirder here :)
<bprompt> at least it wasn't spam, #ubuntu is on +R mode, so I gather the channel is being spammed, so hmmm at least is not the case here
<genii> Dragnslcr: Once, a fellow kept asking about this program called choqok, but he was using the phonetic spelling
<genii> That one took a little while to sort out
<Dragnslcr> Haha
#kubuntu 2016-07-27
<copxer> hello
<Smurphy> Hmmm. KMail Sieve filter stuff is broken/not working.
<Smurphy> Any one has a workaround or is it known ? Latest available plasma and kde stuff from ppa.
<tuor> Hi, I moved from Ubuntu to Kubuntu. I have a private SSH-key encrpted with a password. Every time I connect to a server with this key, I need to enter my password. I did ssh-add and for this terminal I did not need to enter the password again. What I want: I want that my Kubuntu "unlocks" the ssh key when I log in. On Ubuntu I had stored the password in the keyring and did not need to enter it again. Is
<tuor> there a keyring or somthing similar in Kubuntu?
<Smurphy> If you do that, you don't need ssh security.
<Smurphy> justr re-create a new ssh key without password.
<acheronuk> !info keychain
<ubottu> keychain (source: keychain): key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0.1 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 80 kB
<tuor> Smurphy, I need a key, so an other user, which has root rights, on the computer, can not use my key with out my user password. My keyring is secured with my user password. When I log in to my account I type in my password. This password should be the only one I enter. ;)
<acheronuk> ^^ that starts ssh-agent for me so I only have to enter the key's PW once per login session
<Smurphy> tuor: In that case don't use password manager or key stores. That is against what you do wityh the securiyt
<tuor> I have one password to enter, the login password. This should unlock all what I need to work. That is my goal. After that (lower priority) my keys should be secure (ssh, gpg, what so ever).
<tuor> I know the security aspect of using key stores. I'm fine with that.
<tuor> Back to my question: Is there a keystore, which get unlocked when I login (using my login password to secure it self)?
<Smurphy> Nope. Because the login password can be intercepted, and if the admin of that server has not enforced secure passwords, can be brute-force attacked pretty easily using jack the ripper
<tuor> Ok. How can I get the ssh-agent working then? I have multiple ssh-keys, with different passwords. One for each customer. At the moment I have stored all ssh-passwords (which are realy long) in my keepass.
<tuor> I want to get a simpler workflow. At the moment I work like this: login-PW, keepass-PW, copy/paste each time I need to use SSH in a new terminal. I want to get this simpler, it's to much typing, copy/paste.
<tuor> So what would be good: login-PW, keystore-PW. So I need to know and enter 2 PW which have to be strong. The other passwords can be generated and as long as I want and I don't need to know or type them.
<tuor> A good key-store should be good anough.
<tuor> Is there a key-store which can run the ssh-agent?
<kustodian> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 16.04.1 and I can't configure encrypted LVM with manual partition
<kustodian> I have a few windows partitons already which I want to keep
<kustodian> but when I go Manual, create a boot partition
<kustodian> after which I create a Pysical volume for encryption" I can't do anything else
<kustodian> the volume says Crypto, but nothing more
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Smurphy> tuor: Disable login-password, make sure people can only log-in using SSH keys, and assign a key to the ssh-key.
<encolpe> Any idea to fix missing subjects in kmail? http://pasteboard.co/CTdsSljR.png
<MadMage999> Anyone try using steam client on kubuntu 16.04 and have problems?
<MadMage999> I'm trying to do that now and having issues.
<MadMage999> Output of error.log from ~/.steam folder follows
<MadMage999> rm: cannot remove '/home/mark/.steam/steam': Is a directory
<MadMage999> rm: cannot remove '/home/mark/.steam/bin': Is a directory
<MadMage999> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<MadMage999> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<MadMage999> Sorry for the flood
<konrados> Morning :)
<MadMage999> morning
<BluesKaj> MadMage999, are yout rying to remove steam or.... ?
<MadMage999> No, trying to get it to work, I just installed it with apt-get
<konrados> In the task manager, once upon a time, I found a solution, which allowed be to drag&drop those tiles so I could rearrange them, now I can't find it, where is it?
<MadMage999> Sorry I pasted the file into chat btw, I realize now I should have used kde paste
<MadMage999> https://goo.gl/Sa1H0L <-- paste of ~/.steam/error.log
<BluesKaj> MadMage999, https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Software/Games/Steam#Steam_on_Kubuntu
<MadMage999> BluesKaj -- you're not supposed ot install with apt-get, eh?
<MadMage999> Okay, another quick question... Does anyone else have the issue that typing in the search of 'Discover' seems to do nothing?
<BluesKaj> no MadMage999 there is a debfile which you download tht contains an installer apt-get steam won't bring in all the required packages afaik
<MadMage999> BluesKaj -- thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> check the url above for the  manual install method
<konrados> OK, nevermind, right click on the task manager panel -> settings -> sort: manually
<MadMage999> When attempting to install steam via ubuntu software center I get "There isn’t a software package called “steam” in your current software sources"
<MadMage999> Which doesn't make much sense to me since I was clicking on steam after finding it in a search in ubuntu software center, lol
<MadMage999> I've tried all three methods on this page: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Software/Games/Steam#Steam_on_Kubuntu and all three have failed for me, not usre if that's because I already tried to install it with apt-get or not, I'm going to try apt-get purge steam
<MadMage999> Nope, no joy, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> MadMage999, sudo apt purge steam* ...try that with the asterisk
<MadMage999> k will do
<MadMage999> https://goo.gl/jwzQV0 <-- results of sudo apt purge steam*
<MadMage999> Hehe helps if you're not already root apparently
<MadMage999> Okay that worked as user running sudo instead of root running sudo or just running the command minus the sudo
<BluesKaj> well, one way or the other you need to get rid of the old steam config files , otherwise you're right back to where you started if you install it again
<BluesKaj> reboot helps too
<MadMage999> Okay, after sudo apt purge steam* resinstalled stem_latest.deb from http://store.steampowered.com using qapt and still  no joy
<MadMage999> okay roger, rebooting now, brb
<MadMage999> I re-ran sudo apt purge steam*, but I still see tons of stuff in ~/.steam
<MadMage999> ran "rm -rf *" in folder ~/.steam
<MadMage999> BluesKaj -- is there anything else I need to delete that you can think of?
<BluesKaj> no
<MadMage999> okay, I guess I'll reboot then
<BluesKaj> madmouser1, run it from the terminal or the run command (allt+F2)
<BluesKaj> MadMage999,^'
<MadMage999> mmm more messages abot the driver, I'l paste in asec
<MadMage999> https://goo.gl/clJh5S <-- output of steam command on cli
<MadMage999> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts <-- found this on google
<MadMage999> Steam started, updated itslef ,and the bit it on same messages, "libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so" etc etc
<MadMage999> Hmm, I guess steam is just broken, lol. Not sure what else to do
<genii> MadMage999: I did find an article about that particular error, but the solution they offer is to delete quite a few files, which I'm not sure is very good
<genii> MadMage999: If you want to check it out, at your own risk... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802
<MadMage999> Thanks Genii
<MadMage999> LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam <-- this worked
<MadMage999> So whats the best place to post a solution like this for kubuntu?
<genii> MadMage999: Likely somewhere on the forums
<MadMage999> right, thanks again genii, and BluesKaj
<R13ose> In KDE on Ubuntu, the browsers (Chrome and FF) freeze on and off and don't see updates for the graphic driver.  Meaning I can still move around but I need to scroll or click link or switch tabs then move off of window and come back to see results.  How do I fix this?
<faisal> tes
<alesan> hello
<faisal> hello
<alesan> is there a way to tell kubuntu to only always use a DNS I specify and not an internet dns thing like 127.0.0.1 ??
<faisal> ngomong apa?
<dellhem> Has someone successfully installed ModemManager 1.6 yet? Can't get it to work.
<dellhem> I fail because of dependencies, so if there's an apt repo I guess it will work, but I can't find it.
<IVgoodapp> Hello, Does an Pacli (a Terminal based package manager for Arch Linux) alternative for Ubuntu exist?
<Dragnslcr> IVgoodapp- Ubuntu (and Debian) uses apt
<IVgoodapp> Dragnslcr I know that but does it work like Pacli? where you can search list of installed apps etc...?
<ahoneybun> mm Steam is installable
<ahoneybun> from apt
<user|66108> can i get ubuntu software center in kubuntu and how
<Dragnslcr> IVgoodapp- yes, you can search for packages with apt-cache
<genii> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+16.04.20160420 (xenial), package size 846 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<genii> enable universe, install it
#kubuntu 2016-07-28
<valorie> !force-downgrade
<spice> hello, is there an anyone with expertise about?
<soee> !ask | spice
<ubottu> spice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spice> lol fair enough. I've just installed the latest version of kubuntu after switching from KDE neon, is there anyway to upgrade kubuntu to the latest KDE 5.7 desktop enviroment?
<soee> spice: not yet, there are few things that needs to be fixed before it lands in backports ppa
<soee> almost all packages are ready but we don't have ETA for putting them into backports
<soee> when it lands there it will contain Plasma 5.7.x and t 5.6
<soee> *and Qt 5.6
<spice> Awesome thanks for the answer, that brings me to my second question on why i switched, i installed the proprietary nvidia driver and it borked the grub menu on kde neon, and after a headache and finally succumbing to a full reinstall it did not fix the grub menu, hence the migration to kubuntu. Whats the best way to install proprietary nvidia drive
<spice> r so the same doesn't happen with kubuntu?
<spice> If you could point me to an up to date tutorial that would be great
<soee> spice: it never broke GRUB for me wither on Kubuntu or Neon
<soee> spice: add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee> and install driver from command line: sudo apt install nvidia-xxx
<soee> where xxx is driver version you want
<spice> well, it broke the splash for the crypt screen so i could not enter the password. Once i applied the fix, every time i booted it i was greeted by the grub minimal bash line and no way to enter the OS
<soee> oh i did not used encryption
<spice> yes thats how i did it before, hopefully kubuntu is a bit more stable in this area lol, i nearly smashed my keyboard trying to fix it yesterday
<spice> There was a work around by entering the password via terminal by booting via debug mode (or whatever its called) but it was a nuisance. Tried fixing it via a terminal on a live usb, but it was just a nightmare for an amateur like me
<JohnDroid> dev should run
<JohnDroid> devs should use full disk encryption just to see the hassel user get when upgrading distro
<spice> Ok, i'm back after installing the nvidia drivers. Same issue with encryption splash on kubuntu too. So  way to go is install kubuntu > install nvidia drivers > reinstall grub > encrypt hard drive after????
<spice> does anyone know of good encryption software?
<spice> also steam doesnt work on kubunutu for some reason
<spice> and i cant install a vpn using openvpn, it want let me add the config file in the gui -.-
<olegg> Hi Ninjas any one femiliar with jmeter, and could assist with some advice?
<soee> olegg: what is it ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<user|85102> how to get games
<soee> huh?
<soee> what game exectly ?
<olegg> Hi soee, im looking for a way that we can use parameter in jmeter request body, for example I want read json from file and send POST with that body, in addition I want a variable ${__time(dd/MM/yyyy,)} to put in that json, is there a way to do it?
<soee> olegg: but this is Kubuntu support channel on some extra apps :)
<soee> maube better would be to ask on #kde or #ubuntu
<olegg> soee ok thnx :)
<yotux> is there a method to assign default apps to KDE
<yotux> example thunderbird has a weblink and does not know howto open said link.
<mparillo> System Settings > Applications > Default Applications?
<Dragnslcr> Thunderbird isn't a KDE program, so it might not follow KDE's default application
<mparillo> But since Thunderbird is not a KDE app, that might not work.
<mparillo> Great comment Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> If it doesn't, you should be able to set it in Thunderbird's settings
<BluesKaj> yotux, t-bird is gtk, but that might work in default apps as mparillo suggested
<yotux> Thanks for the info, it seems to handle IMAP connections faster than Kmail only reason I have been using it
<coryfernandez> I have screen flickering / screen not refreshing problem on Kubuntu 16.04.
<coryfernandez> I dual boot between debian stretch and kubuntu 16.04. When in kubuntu kde, the screen flickers badly. does not refresh.
<coryfernandez> However, I have the same kde on debian, but there is no problem. Also, on kubuntu, if I use cinnamon, I don't have this issue.
<coryfernandez> Can someone please help? TIA.
<coryfernandez> (display device is amd radeon )
<levi_> test test 123
<ThiagoHDF> Hi guys
<ThiagoHDF> I need some help from you kde experts
<soee> !ask | ThiagoHDF
<ubottu> ThiagoHDF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThiagoHDF> I'm using Ubuntu 15.10. I've put the backport line to sources then I've made an apdate and upgrade and then I've installed the plasma desktop. I had no problems and now, I can see my Ubunto starting up as "Kubunto". When it gets on lightdm everything seems ok. But when I try to make the logon nothing happens. And I don't know how to start manually
<ThiagoHDF> the plasma desktop
<cucujoidea> Hello, on my Kubuntu 16.04, plasma-discover starts for updates, plasma-discover-updater remains unused by automatic updates. Therefore, the changelog of the updates is invisible. http://askubuntu.com/questions/788924/update-message-in-kubuntu-16-04
<soee> ThiagoHDF: you should not use 15.10
<soee> it is not supported anymore, you should update to 16.10
<soee> *16.04
<ThiagoHDF> ok
<ThiagoHDF> doing this right now
<machine_> hi
<yotux> ThiagoHDF: Just so you know LTS are supported for 5 yrs now the 6 mon non LTS are only supported for 9 mons
<ThiagoHDF> I'm picking LTS
<yotux> okay
<lucidguy> How is Kubuntu LTS only three year support when the apt sources are the same servers as Ubuntu which is 5 years?
<yotux> I now LTS used to be supported for Desktop user for 3 yrs I thought that changed as of 12.04
<mparillo> Yes, almost all the desktop flavours reduced LTS from five to three years. I am not sure when, but as a practical matter, the Plasma 4 desktop gets very few (if any) updates any more.
<lucidguy> According to this, server and workstations are 5 years.  http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<yotux> It also states that not all flavors support this policy I will try and see if I can find K council decsion to change if it did.
<yotux> here is a release notice: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000209.html
<yotux> Since Kubuntu is not Ubuntu IE KDE flavor it doesn't have the same policy in this case it appears.
<yotux> Just a little history I think back in 8.04 Kubuntu did not release an LTS due to KDE migration
<lucidguy> yotux: Understood, but since all of these flavors share the same packages/software via the apt source/servers how can they only be three years?  I can understand the kubuntu-desktop package only making it to 3 years.
<mparillo> Actually most KDE updates are delivered via the backports PPA
<lucidguy> For example, if I install Ubuntu Desktop OS, then install the kubuntu-desktop package, is it not supported for 5 years?
<yotux> what is may happen is lets say KDE 5.5 arrives and KDE 4 is still in repos
<yotux> KDE 4 will not be supported or maintained by Kubuntu team because everything in KDE maybe be ported to KDE 5
<yotux> Ubuntu also is based in gtk if I recall and KDE is more qt / plasma I think so several different dependencies
<yotux> also the package you referred to "kubuntu-desktop" installs KDE library's on top of Ubuntu so you have both window managers you can run from.  key chain wise I am not sure which one will be dominate
<bgreport> hello. which project in launchpad should i file a bug to about an application not being visible in the application menu (despite being in /usr/share/applications, and being visible in gnome/unity)? i reported it to kubuntu-meta a couple weeks ago with no love
<bgreport> and, i have a two other bugs to report, and no idea where to report them. a) wacom tablet doesn't work properly in kubuntu if the mouse is right handed; b) audio doesn't preserve left/right balance between reboots
<leumas> Please whats the password to join the Dojo III meeting
<leumas> ?
<leumas> sick_rimmit: hi
<leumas> *is so sad
<acheronuk> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ - password is welcome
<acheronuk> leumas: but it's nearly done now I think
<acheronuk> started 18:00 UTC
<leumas> acheronuk: :(
<leumas> thanx
<acheronuk> talk to us in #kubuntu-devel if you want to get involved
<acheronuk> leumas: the dojo is not the only way
<leumas> acheronuk: sure, i just felt in Dojo there will be a structured learning process
<leumas> Anyways, i will watch out for the next one
<leumas> I am already in the #kununtu-devel channel
<acheronuk> had technical problems today, so not too structured!
<JamesHenry> Hi ppl. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.1 and I've installed Kubuntu Desktop using Backport sources. Kde is working fine when I start a raw X as root and run startkde as root. But I can't make it work when I call startx. I use lightdm as manager and it's not calling KDE neither Gnome anymore. Can you guys give me some light on it?
<genii> It's doubtful that you will get much help to run your Kubuntu system as root, since all the *buntu are purposely designed with not doing that in mind.
<JamesHenry> Yeah, i know. But I can't run KDE with my user. It says It couldn't open DBUS
<rattking> JamesHenry: the display managers like lighdm use /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop to call startkde
<JamesHenry> rattking: yeah, but how is it configured in lightdm?
<rattking> I am not sure, I thought it just read in the .desktop files in that location
<JamesHenry> rattking: I have many *.desktop in this directory. I don't know how is called by lightdm or even startx. I can't find out where it is set
<rattking> startx wont be using that.. I think to auto start kde with startx you should put exec startkde in ~/.xinitrc
<rattking> is there anything in ~/.xsession-errors about your dbus problem?
<rattking> ony of my old systems has in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf 'user-session=plasma.desktop' but thats using sddm now
<JamesHenry> i have this line in .xsession-errors: Unable to create /home/peo_tdaud/.dbus/session-bus
<rattking> ok thats what I was wondering about since you were doing things as root permissions may have gotten messed up
<rattking> make sure those .dbus and .dbus/session-bus are owned by your user
<JamesHenry> rattking: You were right. It was owned by "root"
<rattking> JamesHenry: is lightdm starting kde correctly now?
<JamesHenry> Not yet, but know I can start KDE using startkde as a normal user, I don't need root anymore
<rattking> it might be worth looking for other things owned by root and chowning them back 'find ~/ -user root'
<rattking> gtg good luck with the lightdm problem.. I switched to sddm a few releases ago as I think thats the default for new installs
<JamesHenry> yeah i'm doing this
<JamesHenry> thank you very much
<rattking> NP
#kubuntu 2016-07-29
<yotux> does kubuntu have a default vnc server?
<valorie> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<valorie> huh
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> I have       libmysqlclient_r.so.20 but need to install libmysqlclient_r.so.16 How I can do that ?
<rajivmars> whenever i turn on my computer,  it shows a message that "extra feature should enhance the functionality of firefox". when i click on it, it says to install "flash". when i click "ok" to install it, it is failed to install. It says package installation failed. anyone please try to solve this issue?
<Se7enLC> Anybody running 16.04 willing to try out kdenlive for me? I want to see if it's my machine or if there's some kubuntu-specific incompatibility.
<rajivmars> I have just install flashplugin-installer. But flashplugin is not supported with chromium browser. it is supported with firefox. why is this happening?
<rentless> hello
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to use tags on files/folders in Dolphin, so one can search for them, for example through the terminal?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Nixoid> Hi. i update 14.04 to 16.04  and when i try start skype from shortcut i recive errror:  KDEInit не может запустить «ksystraycmd»:
<Nixoid> Не удалось открыть библиотеку «/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_ksystraycmd».
<Nixoid> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_ksystraycmd: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_ksystraycmd.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога
<GuKKDevel> hi there, does anyone know how to restart plasma after an "unexpected error"?
<GuKKDevel> we installed 16.04 and now we always get this error (in German "unerwarteter Absturz") when starting the system
<soee> killall plasmashell & plasmashell
<GuKKDevel> ok and further
<soee> !ru | Nixoid
<ubottu> Nixoid: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nixoid> i dont need help with ubuntu -  i need help with Kubuntu
<Nixoid> its a K error
<soee> Nixoid: do you have also backports ppa enabled ?
<Nixoid> i dont know. i upgrate with standart gui tools
<Nixoid> i dont disable or enable any repo
<soee> Nixoid: what Plasma version are you running ?
<Nixoid> how i can look version?
<soee> open Info module (press  ALT + F2 and type Info) or in terminal type: apt-cache policy plasma-desktop and check installed version
<BluesKaj> or type plasmashell -v in the terminal
<QuixRhyno> I've just installed 16.04.1 and after initial boot I get a terminal window with a prompt (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.  When I do a 'ls' command I see a file structure but don't know how to bring up a GUI.  Please help!
<plata> hi soee
<soee> hiho
<soee> BluesKaj: do you know anything about QuixRhyno problem?
<plata> Remember my issue I had lately that the update applet does not find updates? You told be to use kubuntu backports. I did but it did not help. Any other idea?
<QuixRhyno> if it helps, I'm running kubuntu with VMware Player 6.0.3
<soee> QuixRhyno: sorry i never used it, only Virtual Box
<ruslan> Hi, everyone
<soee> plata: but it does not show any updates and you have some  (you see them in terminal)?
<soee> hiho ruslan
<ruslan> Chat program out of the box is good =)
<soee> konversation ? :D
<ruslan> Yea
<plata> soee: yes. when I run "apt update" in terminal, also the applet pops up
<plata> Could it be that it always searches for updates after booting and does not yet have a connection to the internet at that point?
<soee> ruslan: yup my fav :)
<ruslan> What's with Skype? I haven't had any chance to make a video call yet
<soee> plata: it has some intervals set i think, so it does not check every minute or so but longer time
<ruslan> How can I do this? Skype Alpha only for chattering
<soee> maybe just do not touch them and wait to see if it show up
<soee> ruslan: use google hangouts ? :)
<plata> soee: not touch what?
<ruslan> Nope, I use only WhatsApp...
<ruslan> I just don't talk so much =)
<soee> plata: do not touch (install) updates manually
<ruslan> I've install Kubuntu only a month ago and.. I haven't tried all programs yet
<plata> soee: ah ok. well, that's why I waited some days to see if it works (updates are set to daily). but nothing. so I run apt update on the terminal and it found updates
<johns_> I have a motherboard that when set to RAID mode (AMD) it won't even boot a (grub) USB stick anymore. Anyone ever experienced that?
<soee> ruslan: you might also tty Telegram client
<soee> ruslan: https://telegram.org
<soee> johns_: sorry i have no experiance on that field
<dellhem> Hey. Someone who know how I can move around the taskbar if I have multiple displays? Plasma 5.6
<plata> dellhem: if drag n drop does not work for some reason, you could simply try to create a new one
<soee> dellhem: Unlock Widgets, right click on panel, Panel Options -> Panel Settings and click and hold mouse on Screen Edges button to grag oanel were you want
<dellhem> plata: I have multiple, but they stack upon eachother when one monitor dies and comes back on.
<dellhem> soee: thanks, but forgot to mention that I want to do it from terminal
<soee> dellhem: those are know issues in plasma - panels and multiscreen
<dellhem> soee: I didn't know about that drag'n'drop thing, so ot
<anabain> I need some help troubleshooting dolphin. On 16.04, when I run it, it freezes, as simple as that, so I don't know what to do. Any hints?
<dellhem> it's atleast better than the way I do it now :P
<dellhem> Which is changing primary screen until they have jumped around to the right monitor :P
<johns_> soee: thanks... it is really weird. My DVD installer (from Windows) will boot fine. It's just that Grub won't see any disks. None whatsoever. The "ls" command yields nothing.
<johns_> soee: I might check if it happens with Kubuntu DVD as well.
<soee> anabain: try to run it from terminal and see if it prodeuces any errors
<dellhem> soee: And yes, it's a known issue, but I'm trying to script a workaround for undocking and redocking.
<johns_> my older motherboard used to have better support and could at least turn RAID off for sata 5 and 6.
<johns_> that was a Gigabyte, I now have an Asrock installed.
<anabain> soee: Trying to convert empty KLocalizedString to QString. Attempted to re-run an already running session.
<soee> anabain: try asking on #kde-devel
<anabain> and there was no dolphin running session running before. Weird...
<plata> anabain: what language are you using?
<anabain> plata: mine, catalan
<plata> maybe some translation is missing
<plata> could you try english
<anabain> oh
<plata> just to see if it crashes
<anabain> how can I test it?
<plata> anabain: in system settings -> region
<anabain> plata, do I need to set some variables or something?
<anabain> ok, I'll check
<plata> anabain: did it help?
<Nixoid> sorry- i was afk (work)..   plasmashell -v
<Nixoid> plasmashell 5.5.5
<soee> Nixoid: please add backports ppa and update system
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> sudo apt update
<soee> sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> read more here: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<Nixoid> thx for help. i do this and then report about results
<Not_a_Robot>  Do you guys know any aplication capable of screen recording and making it a .gif? Or just to record th screen.
<Nixoid> error still here
<BluesKaj> Not_a_Robot,  have you looked at recordmydesktop?
<Not_a_Robot> BluesKaj: Do you know any GUI for it? :(
<Nixoid> i change restriction to 655 in shortcut settings - and its work now
<Nixoid> its very strange
<soee> Not_a_Robot: simplescreenrecorder
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~maarten-baert/+archive/ubuntu/simplescreenrecorder
<BluesKaj> Not_a_Robot,  was away for a bit , gui is gtk-recordmydesktop
<Not_a_Robot> Thank you soee and BluesKaj :)
<me5> ok , hi all
<jimarvan> hi :)
<me5> just updated to kubuntu 16  , seems setting came over intact, but now my desktop looks like windows 95 greay squarish , what gives
<me5> put icons for thunder bird and firefox on desktop and its surrounded by a grey square
<me5> transparency ect. all gone
<me5> can't even modify or move icons around
<me5> well i'll try again later
<user|31083> Greetings, how can update the KDE Plasma to version 5.7 Kubuntu 16.10
<ikonia> 16.10 doesn't exist
<genii> !yakkety | user|31083
<ubottu> user|31083: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<acheronuk> plasma 5.7 is not 'ready' for 16.10 (yakkety) or 16.04.1 (Xenial)
<user|31083> Thanks for the response , and how to upgrade to 5.6 with 5,5,5
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How long most wait for kubuntu release Plasma 5.7 on repositories ?
<rattking> dunno, its kind of a big change due to needing a new version of the QT library..
<punit_> hi everyone
<mparillo> It is a big change, you are right. It was almost a month between Manjaro stable updates to get the Qt, Frameworks, Plasma, and Apps out. And that is a rolling release.
<punit_arya> hi everyone
<cucujoidea> hello, i am searching for help for the following problem: on kubuntu 16.04, plasma-discover starts for updates and does not show the changelog of the updates. plasma-discover-updater remains unused by automatic updates; it would show the changelog. how can i choose plasma-discover-updater to automatically start for updates?
<cucujoidea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/788924/update-message-in-kubuntu-16-04
<irctc289> hi
<irctc289> anyone available ?
<punit_arya> yep
<irctc289> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwiyCC9gvHM
<irctc289> where do i need to post this so we can get the new partitionsmanager into kubuntu 16.04 ?
<punit_arya> let me check it out
<punit_arya> i'm not quite sure wot you mean... do you wanna know how to install partitionsmanager ?
<irctc289> no i cant do it but i like to see the new version in the current release especially 16.04
<irctc289> who i need contact to push the idea of adding this version to the current lts release ?
<punit_arya> check the backports... maybe it has new version in testing
<irctc289> it will makes luks encryption very easy on kubuntu
<punit_arya> i donno bro
<irctc289> mh..
<cesdo> hi all
<cesdo> I have Kubuntu 13.04. Is upgrade to 16.04 safe for my system?
<irctc289> sure.. backup is always a good choice
<punit_arya> you'll have to upgrade incrementally... to 14.04 first
<rattking> I learned recently that its a bad idea to skip releases.. I then proceeded to try anyway and yeah its a bad idea :)
<cesdo> OK, apt-get dist-upgrade will install 16.04... If I think right) How can I upgrade incrementally then?)
<cesdo> to 14.04 first
<cesdo> and sorry for sily question)
<PTS> How come restarting my system does not shut down my applications?
<PTS> I'm new to KDE DE
<genii> PTS: You can change the default settings for that in System settings... Workspace... Startup and Shutdown...Desktop Session
<genii> Instead of Restore Previous session, Start with an empty session
<PTS> Thanks genii, I'm going to try that rightnow
<PTS> It seems to have worked, thanks a lot dude
<anabain> I need some help troubleshooting dolphin. On 16.04 (latest update), when I run it, it freezes, as simple as that, so I don't know what to do. Any hints?
<anabain> btw, output from konsole: Trying to convert empty KLocalizedString to QString. Attempted to re-run an already running session. (There was no previous running session, checked via ps aux; tried to change region to American English in settings, but the same behaviour)
<phraktyl> i'm having a very odd issue... it just started today.  i always have konsole up, now when i open dolphin and click on any file (.zip, .jpg, .avi, so far...), in konsole, i get what looks like an INSERT command into ResourceInfo.  full message for one example:  https://ghostbin.com/paste/6v39f
<phraktyl> Sysinfo for 'alcyone': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-31-generic, CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor at 1400-2500/3500 MHz, RAM: 11860/16029 MB, Storage: 294/1935 GB, 314 procs, 26.08h up
<phraktyl> any ideas?
<phraktyl> even when i'm ssh'd into another machine through my local konsole, the messages show up
<me5> hi all hope some people are around
<me5> just upgraded from 14 to 16.04 today
<me5> seems rograms came out well , but annoying as hell problem
<me5> all the desktop icons have boxes around them
<me5> no theme or setting can get rid of them
<me5> anybody know whats going on?
#kubuntu 2016-07-30
<rajivmars> Today i have installed xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu 16.04. Everything works fine  until i turn my computer off. now when i turn it on and try to log in to xubuntu session, it is hanged on at the login screen. I mean i am not able to login and the computer freeze at the login screen. Anyone please help me?
<user|43810> Upgrading to 16.04 caused my Asus laptop to stop booting. It takes several reboots to get to the bios to change the boot device in order to run 15.10 from a CD so I can get online and aks if anyone else has a similar problem.
<soee> not here
<soee> where is stoped booting exactly ?
<soee> brb, need to jump to shop
<user|43810> After the first "Kubuntu" screen it goes black and sits there... it takes a few 3-finger boots to get to the bios screen. I'd like to try and recover some data which was not properly backed up, but it seems to overwritten everything and then failed to finish the install or something.
<soee> user|43810: you can't reinstall ? Fresh installation
<soee> if you have black screen after plymouth so it seems sddm does not starts
<soee> you tried to install 16.04 ? Over what previous version ?
<user|43810> I was using 14.04 and had the offer to upgrade, so I cannot reinstall as I have no media to install from. I am considering installing 15.10 to get a reasonable OS but I'd like to have the option to recover some old files which I seem to have lost. Obviously I was behind in my back-ups, I've been busy in the garden and didn't allocate enough time to
<user|43810>  back up things. Stupid, really.
<soee> user|43810: you can use command line to backup them no ?
<user|43810> I cannot get to a command line, the thing does nothing but sit with a blank screen until I boot from an external drive.
<user|43810> If you are using 16.04 with no problems, did you do it from an online upgrade or did you make an install CD?
<user|43810> It indicated everything had upgraded successfully but when I tried to boot up, I get the "Asus" screen, the "Kubuntu" screen and then... black
<soee> user|43810: i had fresh install
<soee> you should be able to switch to command line from that black screen
<soee> try key combination kie LAT + SHIFT + F1 etc
<soee> or boot to command line from grub
<soee> where you pick system choose recovery mode
<user|43810> Not sure what is LAT...? But I tried recovery mode... no good.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|14779> After upgrade from 14.04 Ltsdto16.04 lt
<user|14779> Q
<user|14779> After upgrade 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts splash screen hangs
<BluesKaj> user|14779, did you upgrade your 14.04 packages before upgrading to 16.04. a lot of users forget to do so and end up with a broken upgrade
<user|56115> After 16.04 Lts upgrade splash screen hangs
<user|56115> Sorry
<CodeX3> test
<user|56115> Can't startx in root
<user|56115> After upgrade from 14.04 lts to16.0 lts I get splash screen freeze
<user|56115> Splash screen froze after upgrade to 16.04 lts
<Kardi_> where r the files for Quassel stored? (i need to choose it as an app in firefox)
<BluesKaj> Kardi_, quassel doesn't run in FF, it's a stand alone irc client
<Kardi_> ok
<Kardi_> but where are its files anyway (I don't much about linux)
<Kardi_> sys? run? dev? var? srv? mnt?
<Kardi_> *know
<Smurphy> Kardi_: These are all system locations.
<Smurphy> make a: which quassel
<Smurphy> and you will know where quassel is (executable binary)
<Kardi_> Is "make a: which quassel" console code? I got [make: *** No rule to make target `a:'.  Stop.]
<Kardi_> found it, just "which quassel" in konsole gives answer
<BluesKaj> Kardi_,  no need to compile , qussel is in the repositories
<BluesKaj> quassel even
<BluesKaj> just run , sudo apt install quassel in the terminal
<Kardi_> yes thanks all good
<Ace2> hi all , anybody around
<BluesKaj> yes Ace2, just ask your question
<Ace2> Well I installed the upgrade to 16.04 yesterday
<Ace2> besides looking like windows 95 , which a theme helped to change , ther eis a problem with desktop icons
<Ace2> they all have a box around them
<Ace2> can't be rotated as well
<Ace2> wth is this?
<Ace2> no setting i can find changes it
<BluesKaj> system settings > icons
<Ace2> been there
<Ace2> thried all the themes , no settings to take away the boxes
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade after 16,04 was installed?
<Ace2> converted from 14. directly
<Ace2> the last lts release
<BluesKaj> no matter
<Ace2> yes and updated before doing the major update
<BluesKaj> aster as well
<BluesKaj> after
<Ace2> it says no updates available
<BluesKaj> perhaps the icon themes from 14.04 didn't revert to default when they aren't available on 16.04
<Ace2> well it carried over programs and my mail ect. so maybe possible
<Ace2> but er how on earth to fix it without full reinstall?
<Ace2> it with anything i put on desktop firefox widget , folders ect.
<BluesKaj> do you m ean the icons in the taskbar?
<Ace2> icons on desktop
<Ace2> boxes around them
<Ace2> all other icons seem changed anyways
<Ace2> more tirvial , but i can't stop the silly accesibility feature in panel at bottom right from restarting itself
<Ace2> kinda of tauning me lol
<Ace2> i do not need a screen reader , nice but no thx
<BluesKaj> bgiithe taskbar icons here are in transparent boxes, but I see your point , icons don't even appear on my activities desktops only their names
<BluesKaj> bgi typo
<Ace2> i get the desktop icons , but come with big boxes surrounding them , can't rotate them either , can only resize
<Ace2> can make them as big as screen
<Ace2> but come with bigger boxes to boot , so weird
<Ace2> in desktop affects nothing takes these boxes away lol
<BluesKaj> I use quicklaunch widget and drag my fav apps to it , no clutter on the desktop
<Ace2> might be my work around till , this gets figured out
<Ace2> is that standard widget in system?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> click the the 3stacked dashes on far right for widgets
<BluesKaj> some call it the hamburger
<Ace2> quick launc or app launcher
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch
<Ace2> added it to desktop now its a picture of a space ship lol
<BluesKaj> yeah then add your apps from the kmenu..Imoved over to left hand side of the taskbar so it's easy to drag and drop
<BluesKaj> the quicklaunch that is
<Ace2> how do i add apps to the space ship
<Ace2> k kind got it
<Ace2> now i added fire fox and its a big fire fox ison with a box too haha
<Ace2> this is gonna be a long weekend :)
<Ace2> k now second icon fore mail in ther
<Ace2> e
<Ace2> can you add a showt cut to a folder
<Ace2> seems not
<BluesKaj> the icons should be small in the quicklaunch , you must have added them to the taskbar
<Ace2> the icons are to the left of the littl rock
<BluesKaj> mine are beside the kmenu on the left
<Ace2> guess mine are in task bar
<Ace2> does the launch menu pop up or are the supposed to be show
<Ace2> n
<Ace2> wel thx for help , i'll keep at it have a good one blues
<Ace2> ahh yea you were right
<Ace2> added icons to task bar , why the little rock kept showing
<Ace2> rocket
<tonythetiger> Is there something special I need to do to get image and media converters, and root actions in the dolphin right click? If I try to install from dolphin's addon installer they all fail to install. I tried adding root-actions manually and I can see the options but none of them actually do anything
<sexteenDot04dot1> ISO verify failure: http://pastebin.com/rB9QEvWc
<sexteenDot04dot1> where are the keys?
<user|54313> can not boot from grub after update to 16.04.1 lts
<sexteenDot04dot1> any clue?
<sexteenDot04dot1> kubuntu owned?
<ranu> Hello has anyone experienced a problem where the mouse leaves a tray where it goes? Not always, it is very strange
<ranu> hm, it looks like deactivating vga output stopped the mouse effect
<ranu> Is there any way to run the composition manager with the discrete graphics card?
<soee> hm?
<mhg> hi, im trying to use vmware on kubuntu, which is a great distro, i love KDE. thanks its developers. but i have errors, like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules/759849 but i can't solve the problem
<mhg> like this too, my output from terminal is same http://askubuntu.com/questions/762210/vmware-error-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<Tundra-Server> Good afternoon everyone, I'm having some issues with my kubuntu 16.04 install. The install is fresh as of last night but for some reason the DM will not start
<Tundra-Server> Does anyone have any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: If you can get to a TTY, you can try to reconfigure the DM...(sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm => choose/re-choose the DM) => see if that resolves the issue.
<Tundra-Server> Returns that gdm is not installed
<mhg> any idea?
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: then do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (or sddm or lightdm) => see what that does, hmm?
<Tundra-Server> All return that they're not installed. Which would probably cause this problem
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Ok - so, that being said, a simple solution is: sudo apt-get install sddm => after that, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm => just follow through all that is asked => once that is done, from the tty, do: sudo service sddm restart
<Tundra-Server> Well, I thought that too but apt-get returns an error itself
<mhg> Please help me!!!
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: apt-get returns an error - hmm....what's the error?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Is it safe to assume that you've asked in #vmware?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: no i didn't ask this on #vmware i will ask it now.
<Tundra-Server> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<YankDownUnder> mhg: If I had an answer, I'd gladly give it to you - however, I use Virtualbox, and I can't honestly tell you much other than what I have
<Tundra-Server> E:couldn't create temporary file to work with /long/file/name
<mhg> YankDownUnder: i have the same problem with VirtualBox too.
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: When you're doing "apt-get install" -> you ARE using "sudo apt-get install", right?
<Tundra-Server> Correct
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Please do this in the tty: ps -Ae | grep update => tell me what shows up please
<mhg> YankDownUnder: The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please install virtualbox-dkms package and load the kernel module by executing
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Have you done: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms ?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: no i didn't. i do it now.
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Coolbeans
<mhg> YankDownUnder: virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version (5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1).
<Tundra-Server> YankDownUnder: nothing is returned
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Ok...how's about: sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Ok...can you do this and tell me what happens: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt-autoclean
<mhg> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/qVucGtfd
<Tundra-Server> Well it's working
<Tundra-Server> That's what it says
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Far out...and what happens when you do: sudo systemctl virtualbox restart => ??
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Is it done yet?
<Tundra-Server> Very big error
<mhg> YankDownUnder: Unknown operation virtualbox.
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: "Very big error" - hehehehee....right oh...and in a nutshell it says...?
<Tundra-Server> Well, the bottom of the error shows the same lines I gave you earlier
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Ok...what about: sudo apt-get -f install
<mhg> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/eDmmUaRH
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: What is returned when you do: ps -AE | grep dm ?
<Tundra-Server> Lowercase "e" or upper?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Good - that at least shows that nothings "broken" as it were...now a question I would beg to ask is - have you rebooted the machine since? And if not, can you?
<Tundra-Server> Cause one returns an error about the command itself and the other returns nothing
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: ps -Ae | grep dm
<Tundra-Server> Alright, I've got sddm returned
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Right - so, can you try: sudo service sddm restart
<mhg> YankDownUnder: yes, i have rebooted the system twice i think.
<Tundra-Server> nada
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Right oh, fair enough...I'm not wanting to ask you to re-install Virtualbox...unless you don't really have any VM's configured and such...
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: "Nada" meaning, er, what, no errors?
<Tundra-Server> No errors, but no desktop either
<Tundra-Server> At least none that I can see
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: So if you do "CTRL-ALT-F7" - nothing shows up?
<Tundra-Server> That's correct
<mhg> YankDownUnder: I don't have any VM's. i installed Kubuntu a week ago, it's my first VM.
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Ok...since you're at the tty, can you do this: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall => ??
<Tundra-Server> Nope
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Nothing happened?
<Tundra-Server> Just returned another error with the one of the same lines I gave you earlier
<YankDownUnder> Tundra-Server: Would you mind doing a reboot, please? (sudo reboot)
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Can you edit and add something to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: Yes.
<mhg> YankDownUnder: in #vmware they told me to restart the system, i will be back in a minute
<mhg> bye
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Ok...so if you're comfortable with that, please read this page: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads => this will setup the "latest and greatest" Virtualbox via PPA - not the one that's in the "Universal" repos...
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> YankDownUnder: Well, that's a wrap. we're at initramfs
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> I feel like I can now say that it's truely toast
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: It's dead at the init. Lovely.
<YankDownUnder> It's not toast yet.
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Well, I'm not exactly up for sitting here for another 5 hrs troubleshooting this
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> So I'm just gonna reinstall
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Yes this would be a great time to learn
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> But I've been running around all day
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> So, YankDownUnder , thanks for you assistance on the matter
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> *your
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Can you read through this? http://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Certainly
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: However, that being said, if you want to re-install, may I suggest that you make sure that you enable "updates" whilst installing?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Well, ya see, I did that
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Fair enough - just checking...and do you have any "third party" drivers that require installation?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Not that I'm aware of
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Coolbeans...coolbeans...well, if you're on the path to reinstallation (as I would do, in all honesty), good luck and fair weather :)
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Thank you kind sir
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: You're more than welcome. Peace.
<mhg> YankDownUnder: hi, i have a new problem, i restarted the system, and display resolution is 1024x768 i can't change it in Display and Monitor
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Does your system require graphics drivers that aren't installed? Or do you have multiple monitors?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: i try to install Nvidia driver last time before restart, but i had some errors. but no multiple monitors
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Right oh -  so then the most important thing do do (doing things step by step) is to get the NVidia drivers installed first and foremost...
<_thelion_> Hi, how do i set up bonjour in kde-telepathy, please? (Kubuntu 16.04)
<mhg> YankDownUnder:  i have NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-367.35.run . is it correct?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: I'm honestly not sure - I don't have NVidia on my systems - is that what was recommended?
<YankDownUnder> _thelion_: Is the package "kde-config-telepathy-accounts" installed on your system?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: I'll assume you've downloaded that, yes?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: yes, but i don't remmember my graphic card model exactly
<mhg> YankDownUnder:   ERROR: Unable to load the 'nvidia-drm' kernel module.
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Doesn't matter - here's something to try - before you run the NVidia install - in a terminal, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Try using the Ubuntu cert drivers first...as per my last message...
<_thelion_> YankDownUnder: yes,this package is installed
<mhg> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/wbeM6xEr
<YankDownUnder> _thelion_: Vrai - ok...so what then is the problem that you are having with trying to set up the accounts?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: In the same terminal, can you type: sudo lspci | grep VGA => and see what the model is, please?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 630] (rev a1)
<_thelion_> if i want to add a new account (like Bonjour), i don't find "Bonjour" on that list.
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Ah...so you could try the nvidia-361 driver, hmm....
<mhg> YankDownUnder: how to install that?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: You could do: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<YankDownUnder> _thelion_: So anything "bonjour" is not showing up, oui?
<_thelion_> yes. there's AIM,  Gadu-Gadu, Google, ICQ, Jabber, etc - but there isn't xmpp, neither bonjour.
<YankDownUnder> _thelion_: Looking...
<YankDownUnder> _thelion_: I can't find anything else related to this, but another channel to check is #kde-telepathy => I had problems originally - with something different - but the same - telepathy - and I ended up having to completely re-install all the "account" and "telepathy" related packages - but I'm not sure if that would be the same for you - so please check in that channel, they might be able to help further...
<_thelion_> YankDownUnder: Thanks a lot - i will try it in that other channel
<YankDownUnder> _thelion_: Pais.
<mhg> YankDownUnder: good news. the nvidia driver is working fine now. the vmware is fine too, i disabled the secure boot, on installation of nvidia driver
<YankDownUnder> mhg: So you're buying donuts this morning?
<mhg> YankDownUnder: :D i have an other quetstion. i have persian language on my system, all the numbers are in persian, i want them in english, how to fix this?
<mhg> clock, calendar, ... .
<YankDownUnder> Should be "System Settings" => "Regional Settings" => "Formats"
<mhg> YankDownUnder: the region is United States - American English (en_US)
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Then you'd need to change things as you see fit - or what you feel the most comfortable with (what works for you) :)
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Also check "Translations"
<mhg> YankDownUnder: the Preferred Language is American English but everything is persian in my system
<mhg> plus one more problem, the right shift key is not working after restarting and driver installation. i don't know why.
<YankDownUnder> mhg: So you've done all the checking and changing in "Regional Settings" - you might want to logout/login and see if that resolves the issue.
<mhg> YankDownUnder: restart dose not help? i restarted system several times now.
<mhg> YankDownUnder: login/logout does not help.
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Read though this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/change-language-settings-in-ubuntu/3448 (read through it - even though it's "Mate" based, you'll see where you can affect overall languages from the base system)
<mhg> YankDownUnder: i see this http://pastebin.com/5nP9YT10 . is this the problem?
<YankDownUnder> mhg: "fa_*" is showing "Farsi" (Persian) as a base for time/numbers/money/etc => so you'd have to change that - unless you require Persian as a base for money/time/date/numbers...
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Something MORE to read! :) => https://wiki.debian.org/ChangeLanguage
<mhg> YankDownUnder: i changed them, reboot the system. everything is fine now. thanks
<YankDownUnder> mhg: Ok...so, you can send the donuts anytime now...
<mhg> :D
<YankDownUnder> :)
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Hey YankDownUnder you still around?
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: I think so...but I could be mistaken.
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Hehe
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Well, do you know if an SCSI driver would be a third party or should I rely on the one that the OS installs
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> ?
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: I'd use the one that's built into the kernel/system firstly - unless it's specifically proprietary - which I highly doubt...what's it for? iSCSI or just plain SCSI?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Straight up SCSI
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Should be good to go - right "out of the box" as it were...SCSI drives...hmm...used to love those...
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Hehe, I had a buddy offload some old drives and controller cards to me
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> So I figured I'd make use of them
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Now I'm jealous. Last time someone did that to me - I grouped 'em all up and made a single "drive" out of 'em...chew up heaps of power, but I didn't care at the time...
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> :(
<YankDownUnder> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Made for a great "disk" for the network, though
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> :)
#kubuntu 2016-07-31
<EuroTrash> So I just updated to 16.04, and now my fonts are horrible: http://imgur.com/a/OWppP they look fine in the preview window in the settings panel (yes, I prefer my fonts without anti-aliasing), but they look entirely different in the UI. I tried deleting pretty much every dir that starts with a dot (when outside kde), but it seems KDE is using an entirely different font for the interface despite my efforts to change it.
<EuroTrash> Any pointers on how to fix this?
<EuroTrash> Hm I guess completely removing Noto somewhat fixes it, heh.
<EuroTrash> Gotta reboot
<soee> EuroTrash: enable antialiasing for fonts
<EuroTrash> soee: that's not what I want.
<EuroTrash> Ok, so update: I removed most of the noto font and now at least the window contents are proper, but the window decorations are still not playing nicely.
<EuroTrash> Removed some remains... gotta reboot again.
<ranu> Is there any way to adjust Kmail in order to see emails in a table? Like Thunderbird, Evolution and Geary does.
<ranu> There is the aggregation but I didn't like it personally.
<YankDownUnder> ranu: Have you asked in the #kde channel?
<ranu> No, I haven't
<ranu> Good suggestion, gonna ask on that channel as well
<linux> Hi
<linux> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 , Do I need upgread to 16.04.1?
<leoguana85> hi
<leoguana85> some one speak spanish?
<leoguana85> i have a problem in my kubuntu
<leoguana85> hola
<maysara> Hello, I used dd to make a bootable linux image on a usb drive, then I was able to format it but I can't create a new partition table using the partition manager. How to make the usb usable again?
<ussher_> anyone used wkhtmltopdf?  When I use the repo version of it on kubuntu 16
<ussher_> .04  it creates a PDF with images, but not searchable.  the downloaded version from their website creates searchable pdf's but doesnt get the images.
<makelix> Is Kubuntu Forums down for others too? Getting 503 here.
<acheronuk> makelix: what url?
<makelix> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<acheronuk> makelix: works here
<makelix> Okay, thanks.
<makelix> FYI: I managed to reach https://www.kubuntuforums.net/ via Tor. It seems that I was blocked from the site while trying to start a new thread and attach some files (lspci dump etc.) to it. I have now sent a message to blocked@kubuntuforums.net, so maybe this will all work out in the end.
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> Any update on kde 5.7 for 16.04?
<memphisto>  HI
<memphisto> need help with kubuntu 14.04. It doesn't bring X and last you can see on screen is Restoring resolver state {ok}
<memphisto> tried fsck, tried apt-get -f install; apt update &&apt upgrade but non of that helps as all seems to be good
<memphisto> last thing in syslog  is  ntpd_intres[996]: parent died before we finished, exiting
<memphisto> now this shouoldn't stop X
<memphisto> no errors in Xorg.0.log
<mhg> hi i can't mount my hard disk. why? An error occurred while accessing 'segate', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/mhg/segate: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/mhg/segate"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 5).
<mhg> please help me!!!
<ikonia> please don't cross post
<ikonia> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<mhg> ikonia: im on kubuntu
<ikonia> ok - so probably best to keep it in here and wait for someone to respond
<mhg> any idea?
<ikonia> not looked at your problem
<mhg> it does not mount on a Ubuntu vm
<ikonia> I'm not looking at your problem
<mhg> Ok, like what you said, waiting for somebody to help.
<ikonia> perfect
<acheronuk> Searching Google for '$MFTMirr does not match $MFT' I see several possible answers
<mhg> acheronuk: Thank you very much.
<acheronuk> Not that that is a replacement for help here, but you might like to check anyway
<mhg> acheronuk: ok, no problem, i search google now.
<acheronuk> the problem also looks non kubuntu specific, so #ubuntu and the ubuntu webforums may also be a better bet for a quick solution
<mhg> acheronuk: Ok. i asked this on ubuntu too. no answer there.
<acheronuk> It's a Sunday morning in large parts of the ubuntu using world, so responses may well be slow coming
<mhg> acheronuk: ok, no problem. waiting.
<ikonia> no problem waiting so you start spamming in #ubuntu "please help me"
<ikonia> I'd already told you to stop cross posting
<paranoidabhi> how to navigate through the pinned icon-manager applications on panel through a keyboard-shortcut. Using kubuntu 16.04 with kde 5.6.x
<tarator> Hi, after upgrade from Kubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 all the Tags, I made in Dolphins for files are lost. This brings up the question: Who the hell implements such a useless feature? Huh?
<tarator> I'm using Kubuntu since 2007 and the latest version is the worst for a looong time. Far away to be usable in a production environment. I think it's really time to change the distribution.
<Fyr> after installation I found out that some text is in Thai language. During installation I set preferred language - American English, Regional Settings - the United States.
<Fyr> after installation I double-checked it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> That's the nice thing about open source software. You can choose the distribution which best suites you
<Fyr> what the fuck did the developer do to the KUbuntu?
<Fyr> (xenial)
<Fyr> how do I make kubuntu use English everywhere?
<soee> what texts are in thai?
<Fyr> login screen, midnight commander time&date.
<Fyr> KDE date
<Fyr> soee, http://pastebin.com/GrPARG81
<Fyr> I have no idea why it set it in Thai.
<soee> and all is set fine in System Settings?
<Fyr> sure
<reiner> ?
<reiner> Hallo alle zusammen.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hangman13us> Hello all, did anyone update to 16.04 LTS via update manager? In my PC it says new version is available but nothing happens when I enter my password. Known bugg?
<hangman13us> I use 14.04 LTS Kubuntu for now.
<EuroTrash> It did work for me
<hangman13us> No extra lines in the konsole or something? Just with the Update Manager.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Upgrade from 1404 to 1604 is a large one
<hangman13us> Ircsomebot - what you mean?
<EuroTrash> Yeah this button "upgrade to kubuntu 16.04" appeared and magically, it worked (well, with some caveats but let's ignore that for now).
<EuroTrash> Kill the thing and run it again, does the message still appear?
<hangman13us> I'm not too eager to upgrade now but I'm annoyed it didn't work for me :(
<hangman13us> I press update and enter my pass and nothing.
<EuroTrash> How long did you leave it sit?
<hangman13us> Yes it still appears. I restarted few times and etc. same thing over and over again.
<hangman13us> My PC is on 24/7 so I suspect enough + I have high speed connection (in case it downloads the new version before it start).
<hangman13us> Which btw doesn't make much sense given I expected to see some options how migration and upgrade will happen
<EuroTrash> Well there's this checklist progress thingy, but it's pretty much unattended for the most part.
<EuroTrash> I wonder if it logs anywhere
<hangman13us> no clue, but I definitely don't want to re-image from scratch I would prefer upgrade if 16.04 is somehow cooler.
<hangman13us> It is LTS but last time I had bad exp with some apps
<hangman13us> EuroTrash you're using the 16.04 LTS now, aren't you?
<hangman13us> Is it good?
<EuroTrash> Yes
<hangman13us> Any major changes?
<EuroTrash> Well, it is now... had tons of UI issues, mainly involving fonts, but I managed to fix it.
<EuroTrash> I like Plasma/KDE 5, seems lighter than 4 and still has similar customization options.
<hangman13us> Sounds good, fonts always mess up the whole thing (at least on my PC).
<EuroTrash> But the rest of the system.. it's mostly evolutionary.
<EuroTrash> Still, running an old system will bite you in the ass at some point, so it's nice to be up to date again :D
<hangman13us> I know...
<hangman13us> Will have to handle this at some point
<hangman13us> Maybe will try to upgrade with the konsole directly
<EuroTrash> Yeah there's still do-release-upgrade, etc.
<hangman13us> I still wonder what's wrong on my end so I cannot run the upgrade automatically...
<hangman13us> Will give it 1-2 weeks more to see if it will sort out on its own :D
<hangman13us> lol
<hangman13us> And then will have to deal with this manually.
<viewer|24993> hello
<viewer|24993> i hacve a question of kubuntu 16.04
<PTS> I installed software using apt-get install, then un-installed it using apt-get remove. I can't launch the program using the terminal, but I can still find it and use it from my KDE Application Menu. Does anyone have a clue how to solve this?
<viewer|24993> When the computer go sleep ( period of time with no work) it ask me the paqssword.How can I get without password?
<soee> PTS: maybe cache was not updated
<soee> try to relogin
<soee> viewer|24993: than you should configure it to not lock screen
<soee> if you are sure it is completely safe for you
<clivejo> System Settings> Under Workspace (Desktop Behavior) > Screen locking
<viewer|24993> but i have a many time the computers with no work and when i go to work is seeking the password
<viewer|24993> if is it the only posibility
<PTS> soee: I have already tried to relog
<PTS> it did not work
<soee> PTS: remove it manually from menu :D
<PTS> I have solved it. I used the Discover software manager to remove the program.
<PTS> Take care everyone!
<PTS> My bottom panel displays every program active on all workspaces. How do I change the panel to only display programs running in the current workspace?
<YankDownUnder> PTS: Right-click, choose "Taskmanager Settings"
<PTS> YankDownUnder: I tried picking the "Show only tasks from the current screen" option, nothing happned. Is this the correct option? Maybe I need to restard my computer for it to take effect.
<YankDownUnder> PTS: You might have to log out and log back in.
<PTS> Nevermind, I chose the wrong option!
<PTS> "Show only tasts from the current desktop" is the correct answer!
<YankDownUnder> PTS: Well, there ya go.
<max63000> salut
<pfalzbuu> hey there ;)
<pfalzbuu> hey there, is there anybody?
<TheTrash> Yup
#kubuntu 2017-07-24
<marcus___> sorry
<marcus___> hey
<marcus___> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vqueen> Ken O'Keefe is re-releasing his epic expose of the Israeli/Jewish lies about Iran that are being employed just as the "WMD's in Iraq" lie was used to send American sons and daughters off to die for Israel in the invasion/occupation of Iraq. With Syria not all going to plan, the ultimate target of Iran and the World War III agenda looks to be in overdrive with President Trump continuing the sickening and sychonpantic role of Jewish US Presidents as
<vqueen> Jewish whipping boys.
<vqueen> Ken O'Keefe - US Military Fights 4 Israel - Iran not the Threat! (Part 2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-ZyHIhPmw0
<cammy> 638 likes: "the biggest plot twist in human history: the nazis were the good guys.﻿" [ World Defeated The Wrong Enemy: 775,00 views ] https://youtu.be/bm34sj65MkA
<skypet> Does anybody have problem with find a filie by Dolphin (neon 5.10.4) or just me?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @Skypet this channel is for Kubuntu support, not neon
<oost> 03:09 -!- marcus___ [49727c25@gateway/web/freenode/ip.73.114.124.37] has joined #kubuntu
<oost> 03:09 -!- marcus___ [49727c25@gateway/web/freenode/ip.73.114.124.37] has joined #kubuntu
<oost> 03:09 -!- marcus___ [49727c25@gateway/web/freenode/ip.73.114.124.37] has joined #kubuntu
<oost> oops, has been pasting without noticing, sorry.
<jellybean> hello?
<jellybean> hi :)
<Jack79> lo?
<chcknrub> http://www.biblestudytools.com/video/how-do-we-see-god-s-character-in-the-book-of-judges.html
<John82> hi :)
<John82> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<John82> hi :)
<John82> i was beginning to think I was all alone
<BluesKaj> John82, all done , how?
<BluesKaj> err alone rather
<John82> it seemed very quiet
<BluesKaj> 237 nicks in the list :-)
<BluesKaj> be thankful we don't all talk at once
<John82> ye,  thats a good point,  do not like rooms like that lol
<oost> chcknrub: do you think that URL is a good topic for a support channel like this?
<John82> I'm new to kubuntu..just installed it 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> oost,what url?
<oost> -> http://www.biblestudytools.com/video/how-do-we-see-god-s-character-in-the-book-of-judges.html
<BluesKaj> oost, definitely offtopic, not suitable for this chat
<John82> hi those who have just joined :)
<John82> hi
<oost> what is the most popular virtualizer current days?
<oerheks> oost, kvm, vmware, xen, hyperx, vitualbox
<oost> :)
<Sav> Hello, Kubuntu doesn't ricognise my laptop battery
<Sav> I've tried to do "sudo kate /ect/default/grub" but thies file doesn't exist
<foxly> It doesn't recognize the battery? How old is it?
<Sav> It is HP 355 G2
<Sav> It "enough" new
<BluesKaj> Sav, grub has nothing to do with your battery
<BluesKaj> oops wrong .  answer , my mistake foxly, Sav
<Sav> I've found an article and a person solves in i
<Sav> in that way, sorry*
<BluesKaj> Sav, can you get to a shell, /vt/tty . using ctl+alt+F1-F6 ?
<Sav> Yes, just a moment
<KurousagiMK2> Incorrectly written etc "/ect/default/grub"
<Sav22999> Sorry, It is been disconnected
<Sav> Hello, Kubuntu doesn't recognise my battery laptop
<BluesKaj> KurousagiMK2, yeah we saw the typo, we'll correct it
<Sav> Could you send me again the code?
<Sav> Because it's disconnected so I've lost that
<BluesKaj> Sav, get to a shell, /vt/tty . using ctl+alt+F1-F6
<Sav> Thank you very much
<BluesKaj> then, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the partition on which you installed Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> probly /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> the file yo edit grub is /etc/default/grub , but you don't need that right now
<BluesKaj> yo=to
<Sav> just a moment, please
<Sav> It returns me File or directory does not exist
<BluesKaj> Sav, what returns file doesn't exist?
<oerheks> curious, battery and grub
<Sav> Maybe I'm wrong
<oerheks> sudo lshw -C power    # this gives the specs
<Sav> SO, Should I go to tty1 mode and write /vt/tty1 or when I was in that I have to write "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX"?
<BluesKaj> Sav,  ctl+alt+F1-F6 to get to the vt/ tty (shell)
<BluesKaj> Sav,are youi in a terminal
<Sav> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0r6Lw4pzfv
<Sav> BluesKaj, yes I am in a terminal (Konsole)
<Sav> oerheks, thepasteb is for you, it returns that
<BluesKaj> grub has nothing to do with your battery , look in system settings>power management
<Sav> BluesKay, I've written "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" in Konsole and it return that there aren't errors
<oerheks> so, you have a battery, mistery solved
<BluesKaj> not /dev/sdX
<Sav> yes... I have a battery, but Kubuntu can't show me that, so it doesn't recognise that.
<Sav> BluesKaj, "not /dev/sdX" and what?
<BluesKaj> Sav, nevermind , forget that that
<BluesKaj> yes it can look in your system tray right click, system tray settings to show the power widget in your panel
<Sav> And then?
<BluesKaj> it's obvious , choose show for thepower mangement entry
<Sav> Basically if I customize light when battery is connected (and now laptop is connected to battery) it works....
<Sav> but kubuntu doesn't show me that battery is connected and it doesn't show me the percentage too
<BluesKaj> I just told you what to do
<Sav> Sorry, what do I do? I am in Powerr managent now
<Sav> Where is "Management entry"?
<BluesKaj> look in your system tray right click, system tray settings to show the power widget in your panel
<Sav> Yes, I know
<Sav> But It show me always "no battery available"
<BluesKaj> power management just sets your poer settings. the icon/widget is available only in the system tray, a totally differnet place
<BluesKaj> poer=power
<BluesKaj> system tray bedise the digital claock on right side of the pabel
<BluesKaj> beside
<BluesKaj> pabel
<BluesKaj> ..panel thatis
<Sav> I understood.
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<Sav> i explain better the problem. I can see the battery icon, but Kubuntu doesn't recognise the percentage....
<Sav> When I linked to power my laptop, the icon say "Battery charging" but when I leave by charging, it shows me "Battery not available"
<Sav> Is it clair? Sorry If my English is very bad, I'm not a native English
<Sav> clear*
<Sav> marco-parillo are you Italian?
<marco-parillo> Italian-American (on my father's side; Swiss-American on my mother's side), but google translate speaks better Italian than I do.
<Sav> Nobody can help me?
<IrcsomeBot> Saverio Morelli was added by: Saverio Morelli
<IrcsomeBot> <Saverio Morelli> I am "Sav" and I would say that I have solved just restart my laptop
<coppy> can someone tell me how to make the bluetooth start automatically when the system boots? It used to boot automatically, now Ihave to enable it manually
<deratoul> hi all
<deratoul> im struggling abit with tar,biz install of a game. can anyoneone help?
<deratoul> anyone online?
<deratoul> erm
<deratoul> support needed
<deratoul> and noone cares nice one! back to windows i think
<Pici> deratoul: you may want to try #ubuntu, it is more active than this channel.
<BluesKaj> threaten all you want , but more details are needed
<deratoul> i gave you all details
<deratoul> I have an issue with game
<deratoul> have download pysol. cannot install it as not install , there is setup but console dont seems to work...
<BluesKaj> we already know that ..steam game , a game with wine ?
<deratoul> is colled PysolFC
<deratoul> not available in software centre in lubuntu
<deratoul> so i went to google and found file.
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu not lubuntu support
<deratoul> normally all what would be required is to click on install or make terminal to do sudo install but there arent any file called that way
<deratoul> are they not based on ubuntu 17.2?
<BluesKaj> go ask in in #ubuntu  chat about lubuntu
<deratoul> how do I switch chats?
<BluesKaj>  /j #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> click what i posted
<deratoul> cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identidfied with services...
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<deratoul> thx
<deratoul>  /msg deratoul register 4l3ks4ndr47410 deratoul@gmail.com
<deratoul> hahaha
<deratoul> does not seems to work lol
<deratoul> thanks it work
<deratoul> love ya all
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> I would like to know how to contact the artwork team, I'm looking for a good resolution logo of the 12.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> This one specifically
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> http://www.marcocimmino.net/wp-content/uploads/12.04-lts-banner3.png
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> The only artwork information I found is on the Ubuntu wiki, and redirects to a kde wiki page who doesn't load
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> And the last logo uploaded to the Ubuntu wiki is for lucid
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Why I want that logo? Since March I want a tattoo with that logo commemorating the end of support of the precise pangolin, because that year and specially with 12.04 I started getting involved with the community
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Thank you very much in advance @ovidiuflorin @ahoneybun @Valoriez @Sick_Rimmit
#kubuntu 2017-07-25
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Are you looking for that logo or the animal for 12.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @DGUERRERO
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ahoneybun, The logo with the pangolin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I found it with a Google search
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A decent one I think
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ahoneybun, Can you please send me the link?
<ahoneybun> http://ubuntuportal.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that is the official logo
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ahoneybun, yes, but i'm looking for the Kubuntu version
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> (Photo, 165x148) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qkOOzVo0/file_2954.jpg this one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not even sure who made that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that was before me in Kubuntu anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> it was on the official announcememt of 12.04 on the kubuntu webpage (now defunct, but i have low-res copy)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we copied everything over so we should still have it
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ahoneybun, I'm still thinking 12.04 isn't so old anyway hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I was around ubuntu since 10.04 or so but not with Kubuntu official till 13. something
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm that one seems to be missing the image
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ahoneybun, yes, the image is gone, the low-res copy i have is just like this one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> found this: http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/whats_coming_lightdm_02
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Fwd from DGUERRERO: http://www.marcocimmino.net/wp-content/uploads/12.04-lts-banner3.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it's from kdelook/ kde store
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> hmmm, I'll take a look, I had no idea (always used KDM instead of lightdm)
<ahoneybun> well we had lightdm for a little bit of time I think
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ahoneybun, yes, but I was kind of arebel and dind't use it, hold back to KDM
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> after a brief search it seems that image isn't served by lightdm, but is somewhere in kubuntu plasma/kde base for 12.04, so I guess I'll have to run a vm with 12.04 and find that sneaky image!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> bad time for being on vacations only with my phone's internet...
<ahoneybun> I looked to see if it was in a wallpaper package or something but no luck
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> when I open an ARW file (a RAW file from a Sony camera)  in Gwenview,  it shows me the file.
<SemiNus> Then I want to export it,  so I save it as JPG  (using gwenview)
<SemiNus> unfortunately, the saved JPG is much smaller than the ARW file
<SemiNus> what am I doing wrong?
<android> what kernel version is used for 16.04.2
<lordievader> Good morning
<marshawn> i am using kubuntu for almost 6 months as main os
<android> having fun marshawn?
<john85> hi folks :)
<hegemon8> hey there john85
<john85> hey :)
<john85> hows you?
<android> somsai
<android> bonevulent
<android> this is somewhat of a support group
<android> dont make confessions except to the brethren
<android> in CONTEXT
<android> at the time this meant holy kingdom not something intermixed
<android> a beat down priest surrounded by babylon
<android> there is a time and a place for hugs
<john85> ok,  now i'm confused,  and I know,  it doesn't take much to confuse me (before anyone else says it)
<android> these channels are like support groups
<android> logon and watch rabbi fiengold john85
<android> ask me about anything comscerning rabbi fiengold
<android> from there you can judge for yourself
<hegemon8> john85: hey, i;'m fine, thanks, sry, busy around laptop, came here socially or i can help You with something? (not too advanced, cause not such a pro^^)
<android> where you want to go within the support group
<john85> well, I just installed Kubuntu 2 days ago so I'm just finding my feet at the moment...a few minor issues which im trying to resolve,  but having trouble registering on the forums
<android> there's different conaiderations to make
<android> john85 what's the problem?
<android> location can be something to consider with a support group
<john85> cant get the screen to dim,  even in the power settings
<hegemon8> johny85, ask then or if want on PM
<hegemon8> after fresh install it takes me 2 days to slowly set it as i love it :) so sure, ask away :)
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: hey ther Blue ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<john85> hi :)
<BluesKaj> hi hegemon8, john85
<hegemon8> good to see You BluesKaj (john85, he is a guy to annoy in more advanced stuff^^)
<hegemon8> so john85, whats the issues You have?
<hegemon8> dim... hmm
<hegemon8> does the.... function keys work?
<hegemon8> laptop huh?
<john85> yes, laptop,  some of them do,  but the ones that set screen brightness and volume dont
<hegemon8> i tried to solve that for years on my sh...iny old nvidia card....
<john85> its strange because I tried 3 of the live versions before the full install and everything worked fine
<john85> im not sure which kubuntu version i have tho,  I upgraded from ubuntu by downloading it,  rather than doing a clean install
<hegemon8> https://askubuntu.com/questions/76081/brightness-not-working-after-installing-nvidia-driver
<john85> so its a common problem than?
<hegemon8> that made my day regardless briightness on nvidia
<BluesKaj> oh that bug, i gave up, and resigned myself to adjusting brightness if I bootup, thebrightness setting is saved if I suspend tho
<hegemon8> now it even does it as should when left unused... waited 6 years.,.. nvidia... Linus said it once so won't repeat ^^
<john85> i find that Kubuntu really drains my battery,  but that could just becasue screen is on full brightness all the time
<hegemon8> yes, i know, it got my battery useless... funny worked on every other amd i ever installed kubu on
<hegemon8> and its not kubuntu's issue
<hegemon8> Blue, try from that link, i mean waited ages for that to get working
<hegemon8> and adding that section to the file on my nvidia did the trickj
<hegemon8> or like when you install the ptropritary drivers, boot kubu logo go to text? found the solution same time that found to brigfhtness
<hegemon8> and on open drivers no issues, so compng back to f*** ...antastic work nvidia... :)
<BluesKaj> my laptop uses intel gpu and audio
<john85> Radeon here
<hegemon8> damn... well, have digged for my nvidia issues,,, funny same ones
<hegemon8> ah i would still try it jiust change section to appropriate valuse...
<hegemon8> values*
<john85> ok, well,  i bookmarked the post and will try it later on
<BluesKaj> I just adjust the brightness manually if needed, not gonna concern myself too much about the issue
<john85> for now though,  there are no major issues really
<john85> not like the first time I tried linux for the first time on a laptop about 20 years ago
<john85> and the display really sucked,  would only go as high as 16 colours
<john85> ye  16 colours,  not 16 bit colour
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: mine didn't work at all, just deep in nvidia app with driver not even a setting, some graph i coud drag to change it... no didn't bother
<hegemon8> costed me baterry
<john85> the batter totally died?
<hegemon8> haha my first touch of keyboard plugged to linux pc was friend's debian.... damn i think debian 5?... and i recall kde then, and xmmp first had skins from winamp 2 one custom, like sun microsystems kinda gear one... loved it
<hegemon8> and kde user since :)
<john85> I only stuck to windows doe so long because i use programs like reason and FL studio,  so at the moment I have both windows and kubuntu installed,  windows for music production,  kubuntu for everything else
<hegemon8> had reason for while
<hegemon8> flstudio?
<hegemon8> try lmms...
<hegemon8> rip off that i started with
<hegemon8> not a musical pro, but prog is great
<john85> i'm not a pro either really,  just a keen amateur
<hegemon8> so am i
<hegemon8> so lmms i poke at times, there are fefw other cool ones
<hegemon8> You may rly like it
<john85> ill look into it
<hegemon8> especially ZynAddFx plugin, tyhat lets You to use your pc keyboard as piano :)
<hegemon8> (yes i'm that cheap^^)
<john85> @hegemon8  looks good
<john85> is there are command one can use to download it?  or does it have to be done the long way round?
<john85> not even sure how to install software on kubuntu unless its using term or is listed in the software app
<hegemon8> sudo apt install lmms
<hegemon8> sudo apt install lmms -y
<john85> thanks
<BluesKaj> I run Kubuntu Artful 17.10 and Debian Srtetch 9. I find my self using Debian more and more nowadays, its faster in many ways
<BluesKaj> on this old pc
<john85> one of the first things i do after installing windows on a PC is install a firewall and AV,  I know kubuntu is less vulnerable,  but should I still install them,  is so,  can you recommend any?
<hegemon8> that is i think if You have multiverse repositories added.... On Kubu, ... app store... okay... at least in my opinion works as most linux app stores... hahahahahahah - my comment... but there is muon (kinda kde version of known synaptic package manager)  it will come handy if need in graphical mode to find a package to install that doesn't include in appstore
<hegemon8> last time i used on my comp RPM based distro was Aurox 12.0 so... lets say i prefer deb ones...
<hegemon8> john85: if liking playing with multimedia, look at that, kde variant, and as far as i know, You canm add repo (place your distibution takes packages with soft from) to Your kubu to make it kinda 'upgrade to kubuntustudio   https://ubuntustudio.org/
<BluesKaj> I don't have windows so my pc doesn't make our network vulnerable , and my wife is very careful about surfing and her email on her W7 pc
<john85> @hegemon8 thanks,  might look into that,  will give lmms a try in the meantime tho,  at first glance it looks pretty good
<hegemon8> ppl debate on AV on linux for years now, my exp and opinion, pff, let windows keep AV... Av finds around 25% of dangerous stuff (older, that it knows exists, and has in its DB)  every hour new comes up
<hegemon8> smarter viruses now cracked engines of AV, making them another entry gate to their code.,... irony... love it
<BluesKaj> I use my pc as a HTPC. It's connected to our TV via DVI to HDMI cable, but I have no need for ubuntu studi since I'm not recording and mixing audio tracks
<hegemon8> and heuristic search of ' i don't know whats that, but better block'... nah, thanks, not having such a speedy laptop to give that lazy worker so much space on my hdd ram, and resourrces
<BluesKaj> ubuntu studio even
<john85> i have to go,  at work and is about time I did some....(even though I dont get paid for it)
<hegemon8> yes, other cool is Sweep :) You can scratch with Your mouse on tracks :) and Mixxx
<john85> thank you for your help and tips,  willl probably be back again if not today then tomorrow
<hegemon8> if You read some, the way to make own radio : Airtime : free if you set up seever and all, if you want hosting from them, it costs some
<hegemon8> sure thing john85
<john85> bbye
<hegemon8> o/ john85
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: well guy was in some music fun, i do poke them progs to see how they work and curious, doing some 'music' for fun for me, so got him few that work on kubu without Jack seeting up orother  stuff to see
<BluesKaj> jack never worked for me, maybe i don't haev the patience to set it up , we use Reaper to record if and when the time comes pout down some tracks ...my bandmates don't understand and can't be bothered with Linux
<BluesKaj> to put down some tracks, that is :-)
<hegemon8> well for me too but these days all i need is jack2 and qjackctl or so and for first time in history when got them it started to work
<hegemon8> so i could try finally rosengarden, ardour
<hegemon8> etc
<hegemon8> but know Your pain
<hegemon8> was like - thayt used jack?> stick this up,,,, jack socket :)
<hegemon8> things got better and getting with plasma
<hegemon8> i'd kill for feature before format, save settings in whole system, then restor after fresh install as kubu, kde, plasma, has few more than rest :)
<hegemon8> or like settings xml file you could share with others, sth more than theme :)
<hegemon8> ardour seems good for that i guess BluesKaj, but i have little exp with it, lmms does trick for me
<hegemon8> and my humble needs
<hegemon8> band? can You share track? like one to have a idea, what Yous play?
<BluesKaj> Idon't have anytracks here unfortunately, been meaning to bring a stick over to the garage/studio, but I keep forgetting ...a lot of them need to be remixed thoand they're scattered amongst several computers
<BluesKaj> we play mostly classic rock and some country stuff
<BluesKaj> and blues of course :-0
<hegemon8> damn, rock...  ah, well, keep one for me once :) i'd like to hear some time :)
<BluesKaj> we're a bunch of old guys who get together and drink beer and jam
<hegemon8> country some, sure, blues? mmm yes please :)
<BluesKaj> well, I'll see what i can do about finding a decent recording
<hegemon8> please keep in mind  sometime, no pressure, but curious :)
<BluesKaj> my setup on this pc is quite simple ..no pulseaudio , strictly alsa to intel hda, an entry level nvidia G210 gpu for graphics, mostly movies and some DD/DTS encoded audio tracks
<hegemon8> oh remeber dell old case i had, no even alsa wanted to play, had to compile alsa from their pre200's guide on their 'modern' website (haven't been theere since, so maybe looks better) :)
<john85> hi folks :)
<hegemon8> hey john85 how are things so far?:)
<john85> well,  i been busy working,  so not had a chance to try anything out yet
<john85> will probably wait till this evening when I wont be disturbed
<john85> pretty much all the hard work has been done for today,  but may get called away at some point
<hegemon8> personally in kde back in days amarok kept me on linux trough rainy days, back then 1.4 series of it, but clementine tries to continue that paradime since amarok 2.0 got trough many changes, still my music player of choice... lyrics, and wiki tabs does the trick for me when i play track
<john85> I love Amarok :D
<hegemon8> damn wrong channel lol but yes i love it :)
<hegemon8> john85: sure give me a shout if Your evening is similar time, after i'm going on second life (yeah, don't judge) as i have one coll way twiisted lady there i can't seem to live wothout ^^
<john85> alas, i don't have net at home at the moment
<BluesKaj> john85, do you live in a rural area?
<john85> luckily,  I live in city with loads of free wifi hot spots
<BluesKaj> ok
<john85> just cant afford it at the moment
<hegemon8> hehe used to use local coffeeshop one when wifi WEP protected was a thing :)
<john85> keep getting mail with offers of fibre broadband and TV,  almost every month
<hegemon8> yup shhhh ;
<hegemon8> ;P
<BluesKaj> internet is cheaper in UK than here in Canada
<hegemon8> well there is still thing like fair use policy on *unlimited internet
<hegemon8> but got hands on provider that has real no limits... happy camper :)
<hegemon8> but ireland, not UK
<john85> most ISP's here in UK now have unlimited,  with exception of mobile broadband
<hegemon8> unlimited my a... check their fair use policy or if they don't slow torrents
<john85> k
<BluesKaj> yeah I get these Fibe offers from Bell, but it's just a scam to bait and switch from my DSL provider their DSL which is more than twice the cost for a couple of more mbs
<hegemon8> same bs they advertise here, no limits, yeah, right till You won't pull 80GB in 2 days.... :)
<BluesKaj> to thier dsl
<john85> 80GB in a day? :o
<john85> 2 days rather
<hegemon8> and phone line, some still require to pay for 'line maintenance' as isp needs to pay , customers need to cover, so nah, keep stationary phone... these days? eh, nah, not my cup of tea :)
<hegemon8> yes, didn't say on one computer tho :)
<BluesKaj> there is fibre optics service here, but it's very expensive and they discourage internet only contracts with that pricing, they want customers to go with  their bundle packages .
<john85> i am so tempted by TV/BB bundles that are on offer,  but cant afford them at the moment
<hegemon8> here theey start  a try to bring fiber everywhere for reasonable price but as they start ... still far from goal, but fibre... what server on net will let me to pull stuff with that speed?
<john85> true
<hegemon8> so why i pay for extra i don't use in my case?, nah...
<john85> claiming speeds of up to 200MB/s.....ye,  UP TO!
<hegemon8> haha yes, up to, seen that in practice when called vodafone  in name of my friends to tell them what they think about their 'service' :)
<john85> i need to disappear again
<hegemon8> till later then john85 :)
<john85> nice chatting with you,  speak soon
<hegemon8> yes, talk soon
<BluesKaj> our problem here is the vast distances that the fibre cable has to be strung with amp stns along the way to keep the signal capacties as advertized etc, so the investment is huge compared to Europe
<hegemon8> thats the thing, they want the numbers hight to pitch them to the customers by sales team, and in practice... well
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Hello. My laptop turn on in 3 minutes. In it there is kubuntu. Is it normal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> The RAM is 8gb (6,6 from kubuntu informations). Processors: 4xAMD A8-6410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 graphics
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Could someone help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> The showting down is fast! Just the starting is very slow!
<chuck_> hi kubuntu comunity!
<chuck_> I'm currently running kubuntu 16.04 lts with kde plasma 5.8. Got it via backports ppa. I'm wondering when plasma 5.10 will be released to backport? Couldn't find any information regarding this :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Exacly my time is: 21sec (bootloader, I think so), 1min40sec Kubuntu screen (logo of Kubuntu that flashes), 17sec a black screenand then login screen, 40sec spalsh screen and desktop screen loaded... About 3minutes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Exactly*
<ubuntulaptop> Hi, I need help mounting my CD drive... isn't reading anything when I put it in... it'll wind up then turn off
<oost> I am trying to extract an iso to my /home folder with "7z x file.iso" ... but it says WARNINGS: There are data after the end of archive.
<oost> What can i do?
<genii> oost: A better way is to just loopmount the iso to a folder, then copy the contents of that folder to where you want the contents
<genii> !loopmount
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii> ah, that one
<user|16131> I have a question regarding the User Manager in Kubuntu 17.04.
<genii> oost: Does this iso contain data on a filesystem, or does it contain music, like a CD ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Hello. I've already asked before, but nobody answered. Kubuntu is very slow when he starting, the screen where there is Kubuntu logo that pulse gets al least 1'40". Could someone help me please? 😕
<genii> @Sav22999 Use bootchart to find out where the most time is being spent during boot
<genii> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<acheronuk> user|16131: just ask
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> I'll try it, thank you guys
<oost> that does not work either; with mount loop... i only get an /Anaconda folder with (i think) a lot of files missing compared to the / checked in the live-dvd itself.
<oost> think i can better give up on those nice png images...
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> @ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >, Konsole returns "the package "bootchart" hasn't canditate to install"
<genii> !info bootchart
<ubottu> Package bootchart does not exist in zesty
<krytarik> → systemd-bootchart
<genii> Hm!
<genii> Odd, it's in Xenial
<BluesKaj> !bootchart2
<genii> !search bootchart zesty
<ubottu> Found:
 * genii twitches
<BluesKaj> well both are in the Artful repos
<genii> Weird
<genii> !search bootchart artful
<ubottu> Found:
 * genii sips his coffee and contemplates
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm on Kubuntu 17.10 and I don't get KDE Telepathy to work correctly. Specifically it doesn't seem to recognise my online accounts. When I try to start a chat, the contact-dropdown is empty and I can't change my status from "offline" to anything else. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<deratoul> hey can anyone give us a link to #lubuntu
<Mrokii> deratoul: what link? "/join #lubuntu" should get you there.
<deratoul_> have tried now works but did not at first
<mrhubrisje> question, how can i make a second hdd in my pc accessible for another user?
<deratoul_> thanks a lot
<deratoul_> :)
<Mrokii> deratoul_: You're welcome. :)
<Mrokii> deratoul_: Maybe you weren't connected to freenode when you tried it first.
<Guest73422> is it possible to get this to run with a GTX 980
<Guest73422> having graphical issues with live installer
<BluesKaj> Guest73422, is this a hybrid graphics laptop ?
<Guest73422> no. PC
<Guest73422> using LTS live installer from USB
<Guest73422> even when tipzing im getting artifacts
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver is default and it should run reasonably well on live media
<Guest73422> how can i see what driver is running_
<BluesKaj> tipzing?
<Guest73422> typing, sorry
<Guest73422> used to german keyboard
<BluesKaj> oh ok
<Guest73422> im running nouveau, but mzy card is listed as unknown
<Guest73422> my card
<BluesKaj> yes that's normal
<Guest73422> im also running win10 on this machine, want to install kubuntu beside it
<Guest73422> cause im a gamer, i cant get rid of windows
<BluesKaj> sometimes choosing the onboard gpu instead of the pci in uefi bios before installation works well , then once the OS is installed switching the graphics back to PCI and installing the recommended driver for your nvidia gpu
<Guest73422> how much space shall i get for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> depends how you want to partition your HDD
<Guest73422> i have 2 TB, and it wants to get only 63 GB
<Guest73422> is that enough to get it running ?
<BluesKaj> it wants ? what do you mean ? you can make it much larger if you use manual partitioning before you try to install the OS  by using a live media app called gparted
<BluesKaj> 63 GB is plenty tho
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Guest73422, I'm a gamer too, and since last year i'm running only on kubuntu, was a huge pain in the @$$ because I have a optimus nvidia card, but i have all my EA and rockstar games working atm :)
<Guest73422> ok, then ill try to get it up and running
<IrcsomeBot> avtrkrb was added by: avtrkrb
<Guest73422> @DGUERRERO im playing blizzard games
<BluesKaj> nvidia doesn't make an optimus card , Optimus is a combo of nvidia and intel
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Guest73422, altought I haven't tested any of them, i see they are somewhat easy to run via wine/playonlinux … https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=vendor&iId=26&sAction=view&sTitle=View+Developer
<Guest73422> ok, ill see if i have a windows backup/stick and then ill try
<Guest73422> thanks for your hints
<BluesKaj> DGUERRERO we're discussing installing Kubuntu here
<BluesKaj> well, my day is done
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @BluesKaj, sorry for the OT
<brucesato> shall i get myself the nvidia binary driver or stay on nouveau?
#kubuntu 2017-07-26
<Oderus> hi. i am creating an install cd/dvd, and am curious where the theme config files are? ex: to set icon theme, plasma theme, desktop theme so i need to find where the config files are for each of those and modify them. any ideas?
<skipmo_> For quite a while I kann make no updates, because Discover always displays the message:
<skipmo_> Error while installing package: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kservices5/kipiplugin_imageshack.desktop', which is also in package kipi-plugins5-common4. I'm running Kubuntu 16.04 and meanweanwhile there  are more than 300 updates waiting. Can somebody help me with this problem, i.e. telling me, where to get the "missing link"?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @skipmo_, You could try run this command from terminal: … "sudo apt-get -f install" … Without the " "
<Compu> hi
<Compu> i cant seem to find the minimum recommended specs for kubuntu 16.04.2
<Compu> my friend has an old dell latitude d630 with 2 GB of RAM that i'm wondering if this will run ok on
<Compu> it used to run ubuntu 14.04 but the OS got too bloated after him using it for so long and i was looking for something still pretty user friendly (ie not lubuntu) but that wont slow down a ton
<Compu> tried ubuntu mate but it just kept locking up on login, tried ubuntu gnome and that worked fine until i noticed that it was using nearly all the RAM on a clean boot
<lordievader> Good morning
<javdrher> hi all, I have a dell XPS 15 laptop. yesterday I got a reboot system to complete updates icon, i shut the laptop down, this morning it gives a black screen after i type my password
<javdrher> i cant even ctrl alt f1 past that point
<javdrher> i have to button-reboot after that. if I press ctrl alt f1 at the login screen I can access the terminal. ran apt upgrade, checked the log files but nothing helpful, deleted .cache, .config, .kde,reinstalled sddm
<javdrher> I have an nvidia card but never did anything to its drivers (i.e. kept it at the installation defaults)
<javdrher> i'm slowly starting to panic as I have zero ideas left where to go from here other than reinstalling which is, given upcoming deadlines, about the worst possible option :(
<lordievader> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lordievader> You could try ^
<javdrher> isnt that mostly for not even having a login screen?
<lordievader> Seems I misunderstood the problem. Can you get to a tty if you do not login?
<javdrher> yes
<lordievader> You can login there?
<javdrher> yes
<lordievader> Is your disk full?
<javdrher> 17% used
<javdrher> https://askubuntu.com/questions/939594/kubuntu-16-04-lts-apt-get-upgrade-causes-issues-with-login-and-black-desktop-wi
<javdrher> I found this, my Xauthority has permission 600
<lordievader> Okay, anything in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<javdrher> that might be a problem?
<javdrher> no errors in Xorg.0.log. I'm guessing they might appear after I login
<javdrher> but then I cant reach it anymore
<lordievader> You could rename the .Xauthority file, yes. Might help.
<lordievader> I'd also add the backports.
<javdrher> i dothat all at once or just try with a renamed authority first
<lordievader> One thing at a time ;)
<javdrher> k, here we go lets see what happens
<javdrher> got a KDE loading message there... :D
<lordievader> That is progress :)
<javdrher> I think its solved
<javdrher> well all my settings are fubar of course as I deleted those folders
<javdrher> internet etc seems to work though, unlike in that link
<javdrher> only rebooting seems broken,... lol
<IrcsomeBot> avtrkrb was removed by: avtrkrb
<javdrher> this update did some odd stuff I must say
<lordievader> Seems that way, yes.
<javdrher> thanks anyway. you'd still recommend me to go with the backports?
<javdrher> or just be happy its running again ^^
<lordievader> If it is not too much trouble, I'd upgrade to backports, yes.
<javdrher> interestingly, no updates available on backports
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps it was enabled prior?
<javdrher> could be yes
<Mrokii> Hello. I want to format a USB stick that has an old Kubuntu 17.04 installation, but I can't find an option for that. I've tried KDE Partition manager, but any options for the partitions on the stick are greyed out. Even though the stick is unmounted.
<Mrokii> I *might* be able to just create a new partition table for the stick, as this option is available.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Good morning. Today I have format my laptop, but now Kubuntu doesn't find update, instead before I format it, there are updates. For example, before I format my laptop, Discover was updated, but now it isn't.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> It isn't updated because the interface of Discover is a bit changed, so I can see that it is the "old" interface.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Please. Reply. Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @Sav22999 what do you mean by "format"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> did you update/upgrade, or what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> I've insert my LiveUSB and I install again Kubuntu. No data remain. So it's a empty installation.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> Formatted*
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> I've inserted my liveusb and I've installed again kubuntu*
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> if you created a new install without saving your old stuff, I'm afraid it is gone
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> @Valoriez  Of course. But I would know why doesn't Kubuntu update Discover (Kubuntu software center)?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it will be updated when the maintainer updates it
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and right now I happen to be in a meeting where I am sitting next to him!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<oost_> Nvidia was the preferred choice for video card right? Is this still the case?
<BluesKaj> oost_, mostly yes, but amd/radeon has improved somewhat
<BluesKaj> nvidia hi-end cards can be difficult tho..some of the upper end drivers aren't quite as stable
<BluesKaj> like the 381, 384
<javdrher> about that, how is the installation these days? I used to avoid it some versions ago because disabling nouveau wasn't straightforward
<oost_> thnx (i was watching a youtube vid where nvidia was made bad by an important id)
<BluesKaj> javdrher, nouveau is now disabled by default during the nvidia diver install process
<javdrher> i assume the one in the repos
<javdrher> or the proprietary file from their website?
<BluesKaj> the  website drivers aren't supported as well, they usually break after the first kernel module upgrade
<javdrher> right
<oost_> BluesKaj: but best choice still being intel?
<BluesKaj> the website is a good reference for the driver number for your nvidia gpu tho, but that's about all
<BluesKaj> oost_, not really, intel and nvidia are on par IME
<javdrher> k, when my deadlines are over im gonna try
<javdrher> I have an nvidia in my laptop, it would be great for all the tensorflow I do these days but I was afraid to touch the display drivers
<BluesKaj> intel are usually onboard gpus tho...nvidia has many PCI gpus available
<javdrher> well i dont care for server systems etc there i install it straight away
<javdrher> on my laptop I cant have to break after an update :/
<BluesKaj> most laptops have the stable version gpus anyway , the higher end nvidias are very rare in laptops
<javdrher> its a 960 or something
<javdrher> but in the past I always found myself installing website drivers because the repo packages were outdated and clashed with cuda
<javdrher> so i went with the website drivers and then i found myself ready to present something like a thesis and X no longer starting :p
<BluesKaj> website drivers aren't always the fix , they might work or not ...the 'buntu supported drivers usually work better in the long run
<javdrher> yep, its just that a few years ago the supported drivers weren't always the right choice to stay on track with all the new stuff NVIDIA was releasing into CUDA and compatibility with libraries such as tensorflow
<javdrher> last year we bought gtx 1080's at work and by the time they were delivered the required cuda toolkit wasnt out yet
<javdrher> its the conflict I have constantly. I have one laptop, it has to be stable for the business of things, yet my job requires me to drag stuff in which can be highly experimental :(
<allamoox> What is the most simple command to list subprocess
<allamoox> ?
<BluesKaj> htop
<user|78048> PROBLEMS DESTOK
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @user|78048 Can you tell us the problems?
<gd1979> Hey.  How well does Kubuntu 17.04 support Macbook Pro early 2015
<gd1979> with particular reference to temp sensor / fans
<genii> Best way is to try it out with livecd/liveusb and test everything first there
<gd1979> I've already installed onto machine, but have not heard fans come on as yet
<viewer|14189> I'm using kubuntu 16.04 xenial. I'm stuck using Gajim 0.16.5 but need newer to be able to use OMEMO. Is there a relatively easy way to upgrade?
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i change the scaling in geary?
<JonelethIrenicus> ive tried changing the values in multiple places, but it isn't helping
<JonelethIrenicus> in 4k it makes it hard to read
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, ask in #ubuntu ..this is Kubuntu support
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i think it is easier in normal Ubuntu because it has the controls setup for multiple application types where Kubuntu's scaling feature only seems to apply to KDE/Qt applications
<mrn> holy shit plasma is no nice!
<mrn> ^^
<clivejo> no nice?
<genii> clivejo: Yes, I was wondering about that also, since the s key on a qwerty is nowhere near the n
<clivejo> :/
 * clivejo loves Plasma
<chuwii> hello people !
<chuwii> I need help :'(
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> can you say what you need, chuwil
<chuwii> for some reason everytime i reboot my computer i get a message saying "radeon invalid PCI ROM header signature expecting 0xaa55 got 0xffff" . I look up on forums and they say that wasnt a problem and i can ignore it ..
<chuwii> now I cant boot on my system
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> yikes
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> do you have custom drivers?
<chuwii> pic related
<chuwii> https://ibb.co/iO0sfQ
<chuwii> the drivers was the ones that came with the distro (out of the box ) kubuntu 17.04
<oerheks> chuwii, what radeoncard is this? some forumposts point at a newer radeon card that could well be not supported by the bios
<oerheks> did it work before?
<oerheks> or did this happen after installing/installing drivers
<chuwii> it is a r7 370
<chuwii> no , I install kubuntu like 2 month ago and it worked without any aditional config ( driver install or remove ) just perfect.. out of the box
<chuwii> VGA compatible controller: Advanced micro devices, inc [AMD/ATI] curacao PRO [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270/370 OEM] rev 81
<chuwii> the output of lspci | grep VGA
<oerheks> i have no clue here :-(
<chuwii> I found a log "apport.log" it contains  call error: error: gdbus.error:org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceUnknown: the name org.gnome.sessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<chuwii> could it be related ?
<chuwii> it stop at the kubuntu logo (loading/loop)
<chuwii> it was mesa by default
<chuwii> it is better to switch to fglrx ?
#kubuntu 2017-07-27
<chuwii> how to reconfigure mesa to automaticaly detect the config as the first install time ?
<leslie_MYM> s
<masterdoom1001> hi
<masterdoom1001> is anyone on?
<lordievader> Good morning
<hegemon8> hello everyone
<hegemon8> just wondering as i'm on kubu 17.04 with some 3rd party repos and tweaks from forums to make my nvidia  based laptop being able to dim screen and start with kubu logo in graphical mode. Now i wonder how i'd end up upgrading to 17.10... Anyone did upgrade yet? If so... how did it go?
<acheronuk> a few people are running it and most have had no big issues. running a development does entail some bugs being hit and then resolved that you clearly would never see running a released version
<acheronuk> and with KDE packages, being uploaded in sets of many packages (plasma, apps, frameworks) you can sometimes have issues where part of a group upload gets stuck in the -proposed repo/pocket for a while, and updates are incomplete and may cause issues
<hegemon8> i am aware its pre-release, but being spoiled for last releases with upgrade to them, but there are some changes in this that i ask... normally i'd preinstall, as its fairly fresh 17.04 install, but plenty sofy from application store and settings that i just don't want to redo
<acheronuk> we are just about to land Qt 5.9.1 in Artful, so if you are considering it, you may be best waiting until that is in and any issues with that fixed
<hegemon8> sucks to have one machine home, cause would love to help in testing, and vm, well you know...
<acheronuk> even in a VM helps :)
<hegemon8> yes, i guess, but then reporting a 'bug' that turns out to be vm specific....
<hegemon8> and i'm a natural tester - curious - i do break things in the name of rule: Gee, what this button do?... :)
<acheronuk> hegemon8: some of us on #kubuntu-devel are running artful on real hardware, so if you find something you are not sure is MV specific or not, then you can ask us to check
<acheronuk> plus bugs in a VM are valid ones IMO. there is much use of virtualisation and we would want things to 'work' on that is possible
<hegemon8> i'm on 4 channels on kubuntu, not typing there cause well, far from being dev, but i do look whats going on there at times
<hegemon8> thank You for ideas and suggestions, need to go now so hope see yous later
<john85> hi :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<john85> hi :)
<john85> sorry was googling something
<BluesKaj> Hi john85
<john85> hows u?
<BluesKaj> god, and you?
<BluesKaj> good even :-)
<john85> ok thanks
<john85> hi gery
<john85> i think i already know the answer to this question,  but just wanted to check
<john85> fonts are completely independant of apps like open office and Libre office right?  So installing open office wont give me any more fonts than i already have
<BluesKaj> john85, not sure, since I don't use the office suite
<john85> oh ok...im thinking of installing open office anyway,  since it is what I have always used up to now
<john85> just trying to find out how at the moment
<oost_> john85: i read somewhere that libreoffice is based on openoffice.org and that is openoffice.org is dead now.
<nmrp3> hi - I've just turned my ubuntu box on after a holiday, and it went to the login screen but won't let me type anything
<BluesKaj> think you're correct oost_ libreoffice is default  afaik
<nmrp3> it registers the capslock key toggling, but no text appears in the password box
<BluesKaj> does ctl+alt +F2 drop you to a shell login ?
<BluesKaj> nmrp3,^
<nmrp3> BluesKaj: yes it does
<john85> ye the problem is i'm lacking all the fonts I used to create my documents and it has messed up some of the formatting too
<john85> mainly arial and calibri
<BluesKaj> run your normal updates and upgrades with apt , then sudo systemctl enable sddm (assume you use that), then sudo systemctl start sddm
<BluesKaj> nmrp3,^
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, you may have to reboot
<oquidave> hello, do i need a raid setup if am running on a vps from one of the cloud providers?
<nmrp3> BluesKaj: I got a lot of grumbling from systemctl about  unit files
<BluesKaj> john85, have you checked the system-settings>fonts ...I have to ask the obvious
<nmrp3> how would i quickly check which display  manager / login I'm using?
<nmrp3> ok, ps aux says sddm
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, but you still have a shell prompt ?
<john85> BluesKaj,  yes and I even downloaded a fonts package
<nmrp3> BluesKaj: I'm still in the shell, yes - "The unit files have no installation config..."
<nmrp3> ok, this did something: sudo service sddm restart
<nmrp3> but no change in behaviour - the login manger is tracking if capslock is on, but isn't letting me type into the password box or displaying a mouse pointer
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, sounds like the xserver has a problem
<BluesKaj> did you updaye and upgrade with apt ?
<BluesKaj> update
<nmrp3> yes, I think I did, and I think it included both a kernal and an xserver update
<nmrp3> but I wasn't really paying attention as I was rushing off to holiday - I updated before closing down a few days ago
<john85> gotta run...work beckons
<john85> speak soon
<BluesKaj> ok try again, nmrp3
<nmrp3> no packages to update, same symptom
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, if a reboot doesn't help then maybe the nomodeset procedure might work
<nmrp3> oh it seems to be something to do with multi-monitor support
<nmrp3> it's working if I boot with just one monitor plugged in
<BluesKaj> aha
<nmrp3> but is failing in various ways if I have more than one
<nmrp3> so right now I have two display port monitors on, and both are black for the login
<nmrp3> but ctl+alt+f2 works
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, I have no expertise with multimonitor setups ..you probly know more than I do about it
<nmrp3> OK, so it seems like the multi monitor support is really broken for my system with this x :(
<BluesKaj> nmrp3, which gpu ?
<nmrp3> titan x
<BluesKaj> that's rare card, I'm surprised there's a driver for it , or are you using the LInux driver from nvidia's site. if so then the kernel upgrade probly broke the driver
<BluesKaj> there's a lack of current kernel module support for nvidia's site drivers afaik
<BluesKaj> bbbiab
<oost_> What four or five things to keep in mind when start reading source code?
<oost_> Is there any advise for something like this?
<lordievader> oost_: Try explaining the code to a rubber duck, if the duck understands, you understand the code.
<lordievader> Also keep in mind that each programmer has their own style and preferences.
<oost_> thnx lordievader. I do not know where to begin with reading files though.
<lordievader> oost_: Unless you have a specific goal, reading random source code is going to be a pain.
<oost_> lordievader: cannot really fit myself into a goal here. Think i will give myself paracetamol or something.
<lordievader> Why do you want to read source code, then?
<oost_> lordievader: to understand interesting things.
<lordievader> Do you have experience in programming?
<oost_> no, i can only see the logic of things.
<javdrher> even as an experienced programmer, diving into a large codebase takes a lot of time to get into the flow
<javdrher> even with good documentation available
<lordievader> And because of that, you first want to have some experience with programming before you start reading (other people's) source code.
<sdfsdf> can I plug in an android phone through usb and get data inside /com folders without root on the phone?
<BluesKaj> sdfsdf, try kdeconnect first of all, it runs over your home network
<foxly> ^ just download kde connect on the play store - super easy to setup
<foxly> I had better luck with kdeconnect than I did with just using a cable - kept getting permission errors
<sdfsdf> kde-connect cli no device specified
<BluesKaj> foxly, have you tried kdeconnect over the internet ?  Just curious.
<foxly> hmmm I have not, didn't even think about that being an option
<foxly> sdfsdf you have the app installed on the phone (also connected to the wifi the computer is on)?
<sdfsdf> ok now I am paired
<sdfsdf> now I need to access \com
<sdfsdf> from my computer
<foxly> in the kdeconnect icon, you should be able to click and see an icon of a folder to open the device in the file browser
<foxly> I think kdec defaults to have file share enabled, if not you might have to look at the settings in the phone app with what you're sharing on the computer
<sdfsdf> i lost any kind of gui after i paired it
<sdfsdf> foxly: isn't it mounted somewhere?
<sdfsdf> BluesKaj: plz help
<foxly> it should be mounted like any other device, if it isn't the kdeconnect icon in the system panel should let you just click on it and mount it, same as you do usb drives
<sdfsdf> foxly: not mounted anywhere I can find
<sdfsdf> i have no system panel
<foxly> and checked the phone app settings to make sure file transfer was enabled on the phone?
<sdfsdf> which file transfer?
<foxly> when you're in the phone app you can click on the device and choose the settings. there's a list of checkboxes on what the device shares like "Notifications, File Transfer, SMS" etc -
<foxly> on the desktop you don't have a section like this: https://goo.gl/images/6AgSAE
<sdfsdf> everything is turned on in the phone
<sdfsdf> foxly: i don't have a desktop environment
<sdfsdf> i'm just running xor
<sdfsdf> xorg*
<foxly> ohhhh well that helps haha
<foxly> got ya
<foxly> it gets mounted just like a normal drive - kubuntu it's /media/usrname/drivename
<sdfsdf> i want to die
<sdfsdf> the folder i was looking for isnt there
<foxly> so you got it mounted by the \com folder isn't there?
<foxly> but*
<sdfsdf> foxly: i found the android drive, but the folder i was looking for is missing
<sdfsdf> I thought it would be in Android\data
<sdfsdf> this is a folder i can't see in the phone because i have no root access
<BluesKaj> sdfsdf, can you see the folder on the phone itself, perhaps it's a permissions or incorrect path issue
<sdfsdf> BluesKaj: no, i can't access the folder in the phone, i got no priviledges to access it
<sdfsdf> that's why i wanted to access the drive from my computer
<BluesKaj> sdfsdf, well that won't make any difference
<sdfsdf> what wont
<sdfsdf> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> accessing a folder from a different device won't change permissions
<sdfsdf> so I did all this for nothing?
<sdfsdf> i've read i can access it with ADB  but i dont know how to enable ADB
<BluesKaj> adb let's you communicate with an android device , but the the device's folder perm issions remain the same ...that's for security reasons
<sdfsdf> BluesKaj: hey
<sdfsdf> can u help or not?
<BluesKaj> heysd
<BluesKaj> sdfsdf,
<BluesKaj> seems you have a very difficult situation , so i guess i can't help unless you find a way to change permissions in that folder
<sdfsdf> BluesKaj: go to hell then
 * BluesKaj shrugs, well good luck with that then
<genii> Another satisfied customer
<BluesKaj> yeah
<foxly> lmao
<foxly> well I guess I'm sorry I missed that
<BluesKaj> it's ok foxly , it's all my fault he doesn't have permissions  :-)
<foxly> how dare you.... ruiner of life
<foxly> my initial thought was "why would use need to root a phone to access the files?" - makes more sense now....
<BluesKaj> I wonder who's phone, even
<BluesKaj> whose
<foxly> hahaha right?
<user|84204> Hi. Is ''do-dist-upgrade'' the correct way to force upgrade from Kubuntu 16.04 to 17.04?
<BluesKaj> user|84204,, no and you can't to skip over 16.10 to install 17.04, unless you bacup your data and do a clean 17.04 install
<BluesKaj> backup your data
<user|84204> ok. what if I do 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04?
<user|84204> I'm actually on 16.10 yakkety, my bad
<genii> 16.10 is EOL and not in the regular repositories anymore
<genii> You're better off just waiting until 18.04 and go 16.04->18.04 directly
<BluesKaj> to upgrade to 16.10 you have to tun opff LTS only release upgrades in your package manager. sudo do-release-upgrade is the correct command
<user|84204> I just realized I'm using 16.10 *not* 16.04 as stated before
<user|84204> so is 16.10 -> 17.04 possible using do-release-upgrade?
<genii> Better off with a clean install
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> user|84204, yes, but as genii suggests a clean install ia always best
<user|84204> I see
<user|84204> thank you both for the help
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> ok.BBL
<juan__> gentelmen
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> We're not all men!
<BluesKaj> or gentle
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Lol
<javdrher2> lordievader, my issue is back :s
<javdrher2> while working the display froze. rebooted, black screen after login was back
<javdrher2> but this time, removing .Xauthority hasnt solved it :s
<javdrher2> so its broken again. I can get to the login screen, then switch to tty
<javdrher2> k new xorg packages available, trying those :s
<javdrher2> ok and now its ruined completely pfff
<javdrher2> Xorg terminates with a segfault :S
<javdrher2> and... its solved
<javdrher2> by installing nvidia. I solved something by installing an nvidia driver; usually its the other way around
<user|77298> hey, there are french ?
#kubuntu 2017-07-28
<user|74729> hi everyone! I have 4,6 go left on my hard disk and i want to upgrade from 14.04 to last release. My question is, how much place will be left on my hard disk after upgrading. Thank you
<oerheks> user maybe it is enough, sudo do-release-upgrade -s. That performs a dry-run upgrade
<oerheks> oh
<lordievader> Good morning
<javdrher> you missed my X breaking down again
<javdrher> dont know what happened there it froze during work, then nothing would make it work. I noticed some upgrade packages were available (X and nouveau) so got those. Then I got an X warning on boot and it segfaulted
<javdrher> only fix seemed to be dragging in nvidia drivers. now my display works but I have an annoying mouse artifact
<javdrher> some guy with the same issue recommends deinstalling nvidia drivers and going with nouveau... well heh
<lordievader> javdrher: It is in a (semi) working state now?
<javdrher> it is, only the cursor thing is annoying
<javdrher> but its either that or no display so yeh, im ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @javdrher, the cursor leaves a trace or something like that? I have the same problem with nouvea drivers when i have 2 or more displays active
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> idk why my laptop makes a "vga" display, who isn't active or connected (I guess is the displayport output, but i don't even have the adapter), nouveau driver randomly turns on that dipsplay and the whole screen goes crazy, because it tries to mirror with that display
<acheronuk> javdrher: artifact? like https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=72149 ?
<javdrher> acheronuk: yes exactly, that one
<javdrher> only minor setback, i cant try what he did i dont have a 4.4 installed (got the laptop in may)
<javdrher> also, my laptop screen goes black during grub so i dont have a lot of control over the boot process :/
<javdrher> (yes, the xps 15's are a bit quirky :S, but its improving. I was actually very pleasantly suprised the touch screen worked when I got it)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<netskyz> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @javdrher - I also have a touch screen laptop; Just Works
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it's still running the LTS 16.04 however
<john85> hi :)
<user|98407> Hello
<user|98407> I just installed Kubuntu, and I'm loving it
<user|98407> however, I am facing a small issue
<user|98407> my cursor within the OS looks fine, but on Mozilla, it turns big and white
<user|98407> could anybody please help me fix this :)
#kubuntu 2017-07-29
<i_no_nothing> Hello.
<i_no_nothing> I've downloaded Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS and using unetbootin, attempted to install onto my laptop. Everything on the install worked without any errors. However, when I go to boot up the laptop, I keep getting an error on init.rst
<Carbon> hello all
<Carbon> wanting to mount a fat32 partition thats on a system that I want to connect to over the network
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<desaparecido> hi, a lot of time without install kubuntu in windows and now with windows 10 i'm lost :-/ ... is a Lenovo laptop, with UEFI enable, SecureBoot disable, in SSD , shrinked partition to have 50GB free to Kubuntu install, but when  I choose "manual" partition, I don't have any option like "alongside windows" like in almost tutorials, and don't know if install bootmanager in /dev/sda will be a problem for win10 install
<desaparecido> so .. is safe to choice /dev/sda (the're a only one disk) or I need choice where UEFI windows is installed ?
<desaparecido> thanks ;-)
<BluesKaj> desaparecido,  afaik , grub should be installed on the /uefi/boot partition, but that's about all can help with since I don't use it
<desaparecido>  @BluesKaj thanks, I have /dev/sda1 like EFI partitions, so I put it in
<BluesKaj> desaparecido,  hope it works for you
<BluesKaj> brb, gotta reboot
<desaparecido>  @BluesKaj thanks, It's works ;-)
<Guest27626> hi
<Guest27626> cq
<Guest27626> cq
<Guest27626> cq
<Guest27626> cq
<Guest27626> cq
<HoodiNi> My restart/shutdown/logout screen has a complete white background. Help?!
<HoodiNi> hello?
#kubuntu 2017-07-30
<Alirio> hi
<Alirio> Hi help me
<Alirio> E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<housekeeping> is it always dead in here?
<suici> what linux kernel should i use for competitive gaming
<suici> where i need as little latency as possible
<suici> what linux kernel should i use for competitive gaming
<suici> where i need as little latency as possible
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> !list
<ubottu> paolo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ioan`Ness>  /msg ubottu !alis
<Ioan`Ness>  /msg ubottu !alis
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|34573> hello guys
<user|34573> i got an error in upgrade my kubuntu
<user|34573> Package failed to install
<user|34573> Error while installing package: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0.2000.9' to '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0.2000.9.dpkg-new'
<user|34573> Someone can help me?
<sieben_> hi, lang=en?
<sieben_> I am trying to use dpkg --set-selechtions but it says "warning package not at database".. can someone please help? Have used websearch and different tutorials at askubuntu.com but nothing works.
<powabanga_> hi all
<powabanga_> in konversation, is there a way to sort buddy list in a channel
<powabanga_> like, operator first, admins second and all users after...
<mgolden> powabanga_ - don't know too much about this stuff, but take a look at
<mgolden> powabanga_ - Settings > Configure Konversation > Nickname List
<sieben_> can someone help with dpgk --set-selections? I only get errors (can provide more info)
<sieben_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25204889/ got packagelist from recent kubuntu install, now i cannot set them (pkgs) to install! although packages are available! https://paste.ubuntu.com/25204848/
<sieben_> I dont want to spend hours installing everything by hand if I could use the commands to do so.
<TrekRich> hey all
<IrcsomeBot1> Richard was added by: Richard
<IrcsomeBot1> <Richard> Hey
<IrcsomeBot1> Richard was removed by: Richard
<TrekRich> anyone around?
<BluesKaj> TrekRich, just ask your question
<TrekRich> no question
<TrekRich> just come to say it works great
<TrekRich> installed on my laptop and away i went!
<BluesKaj> TrekRich, nice to hear ! :-)
<Seikusa|Linux> hi anyone knowledgeable about wacom tablet with kubuntu?
<Seikusa|Linux> i cant get kde-config-tablet to show in the input-settings
<qbsd> why does kubuntu insist on mounting usb drive as owned by root:root under /media/myuser/blahblah so that I can't write to it?
<qbsd> this is friggin ridiculous
<BluesKaj> qbsd, you're unmounting it before trying write of course.
<qbsd> insert into slot, device notify pops up, click open in dolphin, I can read it
<PesarRoyaei> hi
<qbsd> can't write - it's owned by root:root not testuser:testuser which is me
<BluesKaj> qbsd, it must be write protected by another user
<IrcsomeBot> Rex_sa was removed by: Rex_sa
<qbsd> so if I need to partition and format it I use either gparted or kde partition manager which requires root and afterwards it's "owned" by root:root?
<BluesKaj> no just root permissions like sudo
<qbsd> that's like saying I need to run my desktop as root just so I can write to an usb drive
<BluesKaj> is this a ntfs file system?
<qbsd> it's an ext4 that I formatted in gparted and kde partition manager
<qbsd> tried both; no difference
<qbsd> I guess I'll just add my user to root group and try that
<BluesKaj> qbsd, a newly created fs will default to root:root
<BluesKaj> on ext4 fs
<qbsd> ok - I mounted it and chown'd it testuser:testuser, unmounted it pulled it out and stuck it back in again and now I can write
<qbsd> cool
<qbsd> thanks
<BluesKaj> good
<qbsd> I suspect I may have necer seen this before as always in the past I just added my user to the root group out of habit (used to wheel). This install of 17.04 I did not do that
<qbsd> and on all the freebsd machines I've admin'ed I'ver never installed, or used sudo, or bash for that matter. Just used to wheel and su
<qbsd> now if I could just figure out why/how the virtualbox extension pack usb pass through is so broken
<qbsd> I remember when it did work, almost a year ago
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends I need help
<SergioEDuran1> two problems
<SergioEDuran1> Friends how could I make the notifications to be stored in the notificationss icon / tray / area?
<Shogoot> I cant get dropbox to work on xenial kubuntu. i installed lastest pkg from their website but i get "Pleae download the latest version" anyone that has successfully solved this same issue around?
<ethana2> Which IRC channel should I go to for Kubuntu 17.10 alpha 2 issues?
<SergioEDuran1> Hi
<SergioEDuran1> friends how can I make my Kubuntu to keep the notifications in the notifications area? right now when I get a notification it is not stored in the area when I dismiss it (when I do not click it)
<wodencafe> Not sure :(
<acheronuk> there is not AFAIK. I think it's up to the originating application whether to make a notification persistent or not.
<acheronuk> ethana2: depends on the issue
<ethana2> acheronuk: I turned off the random SSID feature in NetworkManager and it still can't connect to my wifi router even though it sees all the networks fine
<ethana2> sorry, random MAC* feature
<acheronuk> ethana2: I very much doubt that issue is kubuntu specific, so I guess #ubuntu+1
<ethana2> acheronuk: ok, thanks very much
<acheronuk> also https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<acheronuk> though replies anywhere may be sparse on a Sunday
<fotonzade> hello, I have kubuntu 17.10 and I want to login to another desktop environment
<fotonzade> I do not see the option at the login screen
<fotonzade> I installed i3, can someone please help me log into it i3 at the kubuntu login screen?
<jubo2> 17.10?
<jubo2> Oh some pre-release version
<fotonzade> wait
<fotonzade> ah no it was 17.04
<fotonzade> whichever one was the 17
<fotonzade> jubo2: I wonder if it has something to do with graphics drivers?
<jubo2> 17 is year 04 is month
<jubo2> I dunno how to switch the desktop environment. I just Kubuntu
<fotonzade> :(
<DaneGeld> Hey good evening!  I wonder if someone would be kind enough to help me with a conundrum.  I have a PC and laptop both running 16.04.2 LTS, and I want to find a way of turning the PC into a server with DHCP capability.
<DaneGeld> When I plug the laptop in, via ethernet, I want the PC to issue an IP address and take it as part of a local network. How do I do this please, and is it simple? :)
#kubuntu 2018-07-23
<IrcsomeBot> MariaCecillia was added by: MariaCecillia
<Antisoche> Hi - I'm running Kubuntu 18.04. I recently installed updates and when I print from Inkscape or a test page from the Settings dialog, the CMYK colors look good but the RGB colors look awful. I think this got worse after I installed the updates but that may not be the case. However, when I print from GIMP (a GTK app) everything looks great. How would I go about debugging this?
<valorie> wow, that's quite a specialized question
<valorie> I guess I would ask in #kde if you really think it is a KDE issue
<Antisoche> valorie: Thanks for the suggestion. I guess nobody here has seen similar problems?
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Hi, I want ask question, is it good idea to install kubuntu as DE from Ubuntu? … in my past time, i really use Kubuntu, but because some of difficulty using xrandr, i move to Ubuntu for now, but i really miss Kubuntu.
<Antisoche> IrcsomeBot: what was your issue with xrandr? It's not specific to etiher DE
<valorie> Antisoche: not that I've seen, no
<valorie> @kusuma_loka if you had problems with xrandr in Kubuntu but not in Ubuntu, it's possible that it was one of your settings
<valorie> best way to check that is to login with a new user
<valorie> kubuntu isn't in charge of graphics settings and we don't adjust anything there
<valorie> all set by the base system that we all share
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> im using Core i3 4030u laptop … want to using external monitor alongside laptop  monitor for extended display … in kubuntu (17.xx) after i setting my seccond display using xrandr, second display colour is not calibrate corectly, so i move to ubuntu 17.xx, but cant setting anything because ubuntu 17.xx using wayland as default … when im using linux mint, it can run, but not consistent, sometime its freezing, sometime the disp
<IrcsomeBot> get some cut … when ubuntu 18.04 release and knowing it run xorg as default, i try it, and now its run smooth, never had any freeze or cut display
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> my current difficulty to clean install kubuntu, because this my workstation, i didnt want to install all form scratch … so i want to try install kubuntu but from my running ubuntu as base
<Antisoche> I think there's a package called kubuntu-desktop ...
<valorie> that's certainly possible, but it won't be Kubuntu
<valorie> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<valorie> the main issue is collisions with gtk libraries and such
<valorie> plus all those gnome apps
<valorie> but if that's what you want, go for it
<Antisoche> In the simplest case, though, if you just want to run KDE, you'll have that option.
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> hmm, is ubuntu and kubuntu using different GTK Libraries or just different version?
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> okay i will try, … hopefully nothing wrong can happen … its really painfull to reinstall from zero for your workstation, its not about data, but about all setting i must do again :(
<valorie> we don't use gtk libraries at all
<valorie> we use KDE frameworks which replaces the old KDElibs
<valorie> if you love plasma, you'll get it
<valorie> and you can install *any* application in the archive
<valorie> not just KDE or gnome ones
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> okay, i will try today,  … hopefully nothing bad is happen
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> (Photo, 1001x559) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IqS9I0Wz/file_8696.jpg okay, for first step, download, after work hours will try to login in KDE / Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> one last question for now … is there any alternatif for shutter apps? … i really like shutter apps for screenshoot or screen clipping, but shutter not get update anymore, and running so slow
<Antisoche> KDE's app is called Spectacle
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> its kde native or i must install separately?
<Antisoche> It's native, but I don't know if it comes by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> okay, i will try after finish install kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> thanks for your all support :)
<valorie> @kusuma_loka if you like synaptic, you might like muon even more
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> yes, thats true, in my last linux mint actually i install muon :D … but in ubuntu, because of hurry for workstation to ready, i just install synaptic
<IrcsomeBot> pJgXtRYcqWWR9 was added by: pJgXtRYcqWWR9
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> okay, done. … i just try to setting xrandr, it work, but not instantly change my second screen resolution after i enter command, still need to enter setting to set resolution
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> actually, kubuntu look more snappy than ubuntu … its totally different than i know in last 2 years when kubuntu is known for heavy than ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> something interesting, in my bottom panel, all widget is missing, i must manually add sound widget, notification widget, batery widget … but its all fun :D
<IrcsomeBot> JoannaWarner was added by: JoannaWarner
<IrcsomeBot> DoreenKelvin was added by: DoreenKelvin
<IrcsomeBot> liudongqiao24 was added by: liudongqiao24
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> there is one bug maybe i can say … when i leave laptop in sleep mode, the second monitor become pixelated, after i unplug vga connector and plug in again, problem dissapear
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> Anyone facing problem with energy saving screen off? … I have configured to display screen after some period of time if no activity but it eventually stopping to work. Can't understand what causing this. I have suspiction that it is related to waking from sleep. When laptop just rebooted it works ok. Even after forcing sleep and waking it works. But eventually it stops working.
<IrcsomeBot> OliveHill was added by: OliveHill
<zuribost> Hi everyone, after an update with apt-get, in the graphic mode my user has lost all the groups but, if I try in a simple terminal (Crtl + Alt + F1), the same user has the groups. Do anyone suffer this kind of bug ? I will appreciate any light to follo searching information
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> shanluxie was added by: shanluxie
<IrcsomeBot> WernerWill was added by: WernerWill
<superdamien> how do u set nicksever
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Is it possible to have the rounded Ubuntu style notifation pop up in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> Velizar Peshev was added by: Velizar Peshev
<IrcsomeBot> MargueriteHarrington was added by: MargueriteHarrington
<IrcsomeBot> MargueriteValentine was added by: MargueriteValentine
<jack_montgomery[> Hi All, what are some good XMPP clients for KDE that are still under active development?
<jack_montgomery[> My XMPP needs are pretty simple and I don't require a multi-protocol client.
<jack_montgomery[> Noting that, I do use Matrix (via the nheko client) so a Matrix-XMPP bridge could be an option however, it looks like it is still in the early stages of development.
<keithzg> jack_montgomery[: I think KTp is still technically maintained? Certainly it seems like some stuff in terms of integrations is still under active development, although the main client and library side of it very much doesn't seem to be.
<keithzg> jack_montgomery[: In terms of an XMPP client that's "for" KDE (which I'm taking to mean is at least based on Qt, heh), I think Psi is still under quite active development.
<keithzg> And yeah Matrix is pretty awesome, but the bridges do still leave something to be desired so far.
<keithzg[m]> (I do use the Matrix-IRC bridge a lot! :D)
<jack_montgomery[> keithzg[: awesome, thanks for the advice/answers, very useful and helpful!
<keithzg> No problem :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Niggolas> penumbra … definition from … Oxford Dictionary of English - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobisystems.msdict.embedded.wireless.oxford.dictionaryofenglish  … penumbra /pɪˈnʌmbrə  / … ▸ noun … (plural penumbrae /pɪˈnʌmbriː/ or penumbras) … 1 the partially shaded outer region of the shadow cast by an opaque object. … ▪ Astronomy the shadow cast by the earth or moon over an area experiencing 
<IrcsomeBot> Astronomy the less dark outer part of a sunspot, surrounding the core. … 2 a peripheral or indeterminate area or group: … an immense penumbra of theory surrounds any observation. … – DERIVATIVES … penumbral /pɪˈnʌmbrəl  / adjective … – ORIGIN mid 17th century: modern Latin , from Latin paene ‘almost’ + umbra ‘shadow’.
<bororb> is there anywhere i can see what kernel version future releases will use?
<PaulfraOSAA> Does anybody else have problems with kwallet after upgrading?
<PaulfraOSAA> It seems the version 5 tools cannot read the version 4 wallet, so now my wallet is locked.
<PaulfraOSAA> When I enter the correct password, an error -9 comes up and my google fu seems to have failed me
<IrcsomeBot> xifangtuo was added by: xifangtuo
<kubuntu> hi everyone
<Guest61592> ok my name changed
<IrcsomeBot> ThomasNoyes was added by: ThomasNoyes
#kubuntu 2018-07-24
<Guest61592> I'm using kubuntu. I like it.
<jrss> hello guys.
<jrss> I just used kde partitions to clear an internal hard drive, but it's read only. why? How do I change that?
<jrss> I tried sudo mount -o remount,rw '/media/...'
<jrss> but it doesn't seem to work.
<Antisoche> jrss: From the commandline, umount the directory, then manually mount it explicitly (mount /dev/foo /media/bar). Are there any messages? Does "dmesg | tail" say anything interesting?
<Guest61592> jrss: make sure BIOS is set to not secure boot
<jrss> how do I unmount?
<jrss> what's the command I mean.
<jrss> mount -o unmount?
<Antisoche> sudo umount /path/to/thing
<jrss> umount insteadn of unmount? that confused me.. ok but got it hmmm
<jrss> my hdd seems to be in /media/user though
<jrss> I never went to /dev....
<Antisoche> Is it still mounted or were you able to unmount it?
<Antisoche> If it's still mounted, do: 'mount | grep /media/user'
<jrss> it's unmounted because I can't go to /media/user now
<jrss> was able to before
<Antisoche> okay, do this: 'sudo udiskctl status'
<Antisoche> Sorry: udisksctl status
<jrss> ok
<jrss> I think I see it there
<Antisoche> What is the 'device' ?
<jrss> I can't tell which partition though
<jrss> there are two that are WDC, which is what my hard drive though
<Antisoche> so: sudo fdisk -l /dev/thing
<jrss> oh wait I can use KDE partition to tell me
<jrss>  dev/thing? what do you mean by that
<jrss> what is "thing"?
<jrss> I see two EDC until udiskctl, two serials. this doesn't make any sense
<Antisoche> Use the KDE tool. You should see /dev/sdXN where 'X' is a letter and 'N' is a number. /dev/sde6 for example
<Guest61592> try `df' to see your drives
<jrss> ah ha. ok
<jrss> ok now I saw some details, running fdisk -l on /dev/sdc (in my case
<jrss> ..now what then?
<Antisoche> So you should be able to "sudo mount /dev/sdXN /mnt" now.
<Antisoche> Something will probably print to the screen.
<jrss> sudo mount /dev/sdc makes sense
<jrss> but mnt? you mean the path?
<jrss> so I called it space. it would be $mount /dev/sdc/space
<jrss> ya?
<Antisoche> You need to say where to put the mount. The folder '/mnt' is just hanging out there waiting for you to mount something there.
<jrss> sudo.. I will sudo it
<Antisoche> ie: "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<jrss> oh shit. you had space there
<jrss> sorry it's hard to see ok
<jrss> so I just did it lets see
<jrss> I still can't create a folder in it in dolphin >.>
<jrss> it's grayed o ut
<Antisoche> That's a different issue...
<Antisoche> Can you: "sudo touch /mnt/xxx"
<jrss> hmm. looks like it.
<Antisoche> Okay, so, backing up: what filesystem type is it?
<jrss> yep! that worked
<jrss> etx4
<jrss> ext4 sory
<Antisoche> So ... when you mount it, it's going to be owned by root. If you want to be able to write to it as your user, you need to 'chown <user> /mnt'
<Antisoche> Or, probably: "chown 1000 /mnt"
<Antisoche> But using yout username is safer
<jrss> ok did it
<jrss> needed sudo but yeah
<Antisoche> (Type 'id' to see your user id).
<Antisoche> Yes, as root is the owner, only root cahn change ownership. You should be all set now though
<jrss> hmmmm ok so now can I see it in dolphin?
<jrss> what I originally wanted is for Steam to use it for my games -.-
<Antisoche> You tell me :)
<jrss> oh shit it works!
<jrss> and it's still called space in dolphon
<jrss> I don't understand what mnt is..
<jrss> because the mounting point is /media no?
<jrss> thi still confuses me
<Antisoche> You come from Windows?
<jrss> Eh.. I've been in linux for a while
<jrss> but windows and mac yeah
<jrss> <.<
<jrss> never wrapped my head around all of this
<jrss> I called it space, that's the label. but, I was sure /media/user/name is the mounting point. guess.. not?
<jrss> oh shit wait. wait wait wait.
<jrss> media  is for external stuff.
<Antisoche> So, if *nix, a directory is just a place where you can mount a new filesystem. '/mnt' has been around forever. udisks2 is the hip new thing for USB devices and it uses /media/<user> (or /var/run/<user>). We you typed 'mount' you put it on /mnt, but you can put it whereever you like. /home/<user>/.steam may make sense for your use case; I don't know how Steam works.
<jrss> hmmmmmmmm
<jrss> ok so yeah, nedia/user/something is my external and such..
<Antisoche> Generally, yes. You can manage that with 'udisksctl' from the commandline.
<jrss> can I change mnt later without much hasle?
<jrss> I liked space more <.<
<Antisoche> Try this: "sudo umount /mnt" (you probably need to close Dolphin for this). Then: "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1" (no sudo). Not 100% sure what happens there, but it's safe.
<jrss> well I'm installing now so I'll wait
<Antisoche> If you want it fixed in some place (like /home/steam) you need to put it in /etc/fstab.
<jrss> oh. how do I do that
<jrss> I need to read up on all of this it sounds complicated
<Antisoche> Just edit the file /etc/fstab ... it's pretty straightforward. There is a manpage that explains it but it'll be like: "/dev/sdc1 /home/<mntpoint> ext4 defaults 0 0"
<Antisoche> If you're happy with where udisks2 puts it, though, you don't need to change anything. That's just to put it somewhere special to you.
<jrss> well dolphin calls it "space" because that's the label I  gave it
<jrss> and I guess as long as I can navigate to it
<Antisoche> I'm sure you can change the label
<jrss> label is ok that's what I like
<jrss> just not sure where's the path to get to it from command line now lol
<jrss> "/dev/sdc1 doesn't seem to be there
<Antisoche> Well, I don't know what you're looking at, actually. There are three things: (a) the device representing the physical device (/dev/foo); (b) The place in the filesystem where it is mounted (/mnt or /media/user/foo or /opt/foo or /home/foo/steam); and (c) the filesystem itself can have an internal label so the computer can find it if the device is plugged into a different port and shows up on /dev/sdf one day.
<Antisoche> You never told me what partition it was, you just said it was somewhere on /dev/sdc. Use the correct partition number.
<jrss> ah ha. ok
<jrss> so the path... if I want to do cd/...
<jrss> I need to use the mounting point? that's (b) in your explination?
<Antisoche> ...is (b), yes
<jrss> it is a ext4
<jrss> filesystem
<jrss> and the label is "spacE"
<jrss> which is (c) in what you said
<Antisoche> Maybe. Usually the label is a UUID, which is a big ugly number, but you may be able to give it a name like "spacE"; I've never looked
<jrss> I'm still having hard time understanding what is (a). b I understand, that's where you actually mount the drive, and therefore where you navigate, got it. label is just a name the OS calls it, ok.
<jrss> but what is a? what is it for lol
<jrss> hope you don't mind I like to learn >.>
<Antisoche> Well (a) is what the OS calls it. (c) is what it calls itself.
<jrss> ok so I understand a now.. I think,,, but now I'm lost on C lol
<jrss> The OS needs to refer to it somehow, ok yes get it. sdc1
<jrss> which is what we have, and it's probably a linux standard I saw before..
<jrss> si there are sda, sdb, sdc... sdc1 for partition etc. that I saw before it makes sense (if I'm right?)_
<coderphive> dude I am 100% done using POS nvidia drivers
<Guest61592> coderphive: did you do the latest 990?
<Guest61592> or 890 or whatever
<Guest61592> weird error messages?
<Guest61592> did you use the .sh from the nvidia site or the ones from the ubuntu up-stream?
<coderphive> I have dual monitors and every time I try to boot with it it locks KDE
<coderphive> upstream
<Antisoche> Explaining /dev is a big topic. In short, in the bad old days there was an interface called IDE. Most Mobos had two IDE ports, and each IDE port could hold 2 drives. /dev/hda was IDE bus 1, drive 1; /dev/hdb was bus 1, port 2; /dev/hdc was bus 2, port 1, and /dev/hdd was /dev/hdd. This doesn't work when USB devices show up for instance, so they get "the next" letter based on when they are detected. They use the SCSI disk subsystem, so /
<Antisoche> dev/sdX (SCSI disk). IDE went away and was replaced with SATA, which also uses the SCSI subsystem, so now "Hard Drives" are all "Scsi Discs" of some type. There's a lot of history and udev manages all of that now, but in short what the OS calls it is a little less important, and udisks2 was create to manage that complexity for the user. At the OS it's udev.
<Guest61592> coderphive: there should be config files with xorg when KUbuntu starts to load services concerning the KDE desktop services that can tell the computer to correctly load both monitors up correctly when your computer boots. Someone should write a book about it for you: "How to get KDE to correctly load 2x monitors on-boot For Dummies"
<coderphive> I've generated those
<coderphive> We're not going to play the user error game here
<coderphive> they're POS drivers, end of story
<Guest61592> oh so now we've got more advanced problems
<Guest61592> wait Until Kubuntu 18.04.2?
<Guest61592> 90% j/king
<Antisoche> jrss: Yeah, you get it. The other new thing is UUID and GUIDs, which are just giant numbers that are supposed to be globally unique. When you make a new fielsystem, it gets this number as a "label" so you can uniquely identify it no matter what /dev/sdX it shows up on. You can change the label so that you can make 1000 clones of the drive and then just change the label to be able to uniquely identify them. It's not too complex. Just a
<Antisoche> name/number embedded in the filesystem. You can think of it as a hidden file, except you can't actually see it without using special filesystem tools.
<coderphive> Nope
<coderphive> nvidia is getting purged right now
<Guest61592> NooOooOooOO...*dies*
<coderphive> I hope their engineers watch this channel too
<coderphive> If I wrote code this half ass I'd never have a job
<Guest61592> *echos a dark voice* nvidia dies tonight
<coderphive> that'd be dope
<coderphive> They're a pretty useless company anyway
<Guest61592> you think their drivers would be so stable that they'd release stable drivers that don't need to be updated for *every* card they have all the time
<viewer|64481> Hey peeps
<Guest61592> sup
<Antisoche> Guest61592: sounds like you're asking for a card that doesn't do anything new
<Guest61592> Antisoche: well maybe not new, but newish, sure. like dual-monitors.
<Guest61592> graphics drivers are one of the most notorious parts of a system, even Windows screws it up half the time
<viewer|64481> I'm stuck in low resolution hell with nvidia 18.04 :(
<Guest61592> poor viewer|64481, enjoy the big fonts
<coderphive> yeah and of course there's nothing in the logs about it
<coderphive> genius
<coderphive> gg nvidia
<coderphive> you fail again
<Guest61592> good job nvidia, hurting people on purpose, for shame!
<Guest61592> nvidia is now 0.5(%) of nvidia
<Guest61592> and ubuntu, for shame on not configuring the upstream nvidia packages with leet codes
<Guest61592> coderphive: could try reading the upstream README's
<Guest61592> maybe they have something about dual-monitor on-boot for KDE systems
<viewer|64481> so any chance 18.04 works with 10 series nvidia or am I the 0.01%
<Guest61592> it's a flat fail. let me guess you got a gaming laptop viewer|64481?
<viewer|64481> No PC man
<Guest61592> Hmmm
<Guest61592> Does it use Optane?
<Guest61592> Intel Optane
<viewer|64481> No optane
<Guest61592> Hmm..well, I guess there is a 13% chance the latest upstream nvidia drivers will solve your problem once installed
<Guest61592> and a fresh restart
<Guest61592> with fresh electricity
<Guest61592> with fresh coffee
<viewer|64481> Fresh install and cant get nvidia-390 to install
<Guest61592> Let me guess, you're out of hard drive space
<Guest61592> No but seriously, what's theerror?
<viewer|64481> Im stuck on xorg
<Guest61592> so xorg already has a boyfriend?
<Guest61592> j/king
<viewer|64481> Only option now is back to 16.04 or another distro
<Guest61592> hmmm... well... hmmm
<Guest61592> and 16.04 works better?
<viewer|64481> 16.04 worked perfect
<Guest61592> you could try the older nvidia-890 or whatever
<viewer|64481> Cant change drivers, stuck on xorg
<Guest61592> if you give me the total error there might be a really easy solution like `dpkg --add-architecture i386; apt update; apt install nvidia-390'
<Guest61592> as root of course
<viewer|64481> apt install 390 works but wont detect monitor, just stays in xorg
<Guest61592> ooooh, so now you're in this recovery non-GUI login?
<Guest61592> that just sucks
<viewer|64481> I can boot to os, just cant use nvidia drivers
<Guest61592> try reinstalling and then if that doesn't aid you then read the README files that came with the nvidia drivers
<Guest61592> they'd be in somewhere like: /usr/share/doc/nvidia*
<viewer|64481> Tried do it through System settings
<Guest61592> try to execute nvidia-settings or something
<viewer|64481> nvidia-setting works
<Guest61592> if your computer is new enough you might need to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website, but I am only 3% sure that is a good idea.
<viewer|64481> its x99 not that new
<Guest61592> ok then if I were you I'd downgrade your nvidia upstream drivers. There are two ones, 390 and like 389 or something
<valorie> it's never a good idea to install from the website
<valorie> much better to get the edgers ppa or so
<valorie> then if it doesn't work, you can ppa-purge easily
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest61592> yeah I could imagine how scary it would be to use the nvidia from the website seeing how brutal it can actually be
<Guest61592> I'm being 94% serious
<Guest61592> it's a graphics driver that's suppose to do uber magic for the whole xorg scheme across a multitude of libraries that use their skill in the battle of GUI
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> I loaded Kubuntu 18.04 from a USB to test in a live session before installation.  There is no right click option! Is this an issue of the live environment or indicative of compatibility? Nb the Dell is pre-installed with Ubuntu 16.04.
<valorie> @Anarcho Taoist right-click works great here
<viewer|78098> I'm baack
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @valorie, In the live 'try Kubuntu' environment?
<viewer|78098> Got proper now, resolution but now have black desktop
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> I tested it many times but never that feature
<valorie> that I recall
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @valorie, Many of the touchpad settings are greyed out to. Just wondering if it is a condition of the live state and if on a metal install that becomes operational.
<Guest84349> viewer|78098: so its sorta working?
<valorie> that is certainly possible, Anarcho Taoist
<viewer|78098> yes nvidia-390 is working but desktop is black
<valorie> "working"
<Guest84349> you're racist?
<valorie> Guest84349: such remarks are not funny and not welcome here
<IrcsomeBot> VicTurner was added by: VicTurner
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @valorie, Double click has been replaced with 2 finger touch. It will need a command line fix. All good!
<valorie> well, you have control over single/double click in systemsettings as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @valorie, The single/double click setting is for the main menu and opening folders - not for accessing the right click menu.
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> Crypt0Hunt3r was added by: Crypt0Hunt3r
<IrcsomeBot> qiaochengzai was added by: qiaochengzai
<jimhamill> Hi all, am trying to run Kubuntu 18.04 in a VirtualBox VM, but when I install the virtualbox-guest-x11 extension, my desktop renders incorrectly and I appear to have problems with all QML applications. I've enabled 3D acceleration on the VM Host settings and have set Video RAM to 128MB (Maximum allowed). Has anyone else bumped into this issue and have a solution?
<valorie> jimhamill: I'm running a vm right now but with win10
<valorie> I have the vb-guest stuff but don't recall anything about 3d
<valorie> no problems here
<valorie> besides the gagWin10
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> conggoufei was added by: conggoufei
<jimhamill> Thanks @valorie... I've encountered this a few times (usually Kubuntu within Kubuntu VirtualBox VM), but haven't been able to find much info on it on Google. I'll keep searching, see if I can pull up more info.
<valorie> well, I've been installing and using VMs for a few years -- usually kubuntu within kubuntu for testing
<valorie> in general it Just Works
<CruX|> hi i have issue with KDE panel (in old kde it was called kicker)
<CruX|> when I start opengl game this panel stops refreshing
<CruX|> if renderer is opengl 3.1 I must restart kde to get back to normal
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> when it stops updating, in my experience, it crashed
<valorie> if you restart plasmashell that's enough
<CruX|> it is not crashing but I see no update
<CruX|> I am using nvidia proprietary drivers btw
<CruX|> is it known bug ?
<valorie> ok, but frozen perhaps
<valorie> I do kquitapp5 plasmashell in the cli
<valorie> then in krunner: plasmashell
<valorie> rather than restarting
<CruX|> ah great
<valorie> I use nvidia too
<valorie> unsure if it's a known bug
<valorie> but so easy to work around I've not pursued reporting it
<CruX|> I killed this panel with ctrl+alt+esc
<CruX|> but didn't know a name of that program :D
<valorie> I hang out in #plasma enough to get some hints
<valorie> :-)
<CruX|> valorie: and is there a solution for that ? It is really anoyng
<valorie> I guess report it?
<valorie> the problem is that most plasma development is not on X, it's on wayland which is the future
<valorie> sort of leaves us nvidia users frustated
<valorie> frustrated
<valorie> unless nvidia decides to play nice with everyone else
<CruX|> But I wonder why is this happening in very simple thing like panel
<CruX|> games are more complicated like this and there are no bigger issues
<valorie> that I don't know
<CruX|> so kubuntu on intel gpu is using wayland by default ?
<valorie> I don't think the panel is simple though
<valorie> it does a lot
<valorie> no, we're not wayland yet
<valorie> even Ubuntu retreated from making it default for now
<valorie> I suppose I should test that on my non-nvidia machine
<CruX|> with wayland we loose ability to launx gui app over network ?
<valorie> hmmm, dunno
<valorie> I never do that, so never looked into it
<IrcsomeBot> GeorgiaWheatley was added by: GeorgiaWheatley
<anto79> ciao a tutti
<Oldtrouble> Hello. Trying out linux. I have a wireless USB thing
<Oldtrouble> I'm stretchign a cord across the room to be here. How do I get wireless turned on?
<vespertatia> Oldtrouble: sudo apt install net-tools
<vespertatia> then see if you can find the network interface using: ifconfig
<Oldtrouble> nope
<zxq9> "A wireless USB thing" <- This means a USB wifi adapter?
<Oldtrouble> zxq9: yes
<zxq9> Meh, just left. For posterity: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi
<zxq9> Between that and the Gentoo wiki on it I've always gotten USB wifi to work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @jimhamill, Did you login with Wayland?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Is it possible to replace the clunky notification pop ups in Kubuntu with the concise rounded ones from Ubuntu main?
<IrcsomeBot> FitchBryan was added by: FitchBryan
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<airking> Hello!  X is being very weird.  When i reboot i get a login screen, and logging in pops uo the kubuntu logo then it just goes back to the login screen.
<airking> if i change my tty and attempt to run startx i get "/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg: symbol lookuo error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so: undefined symbol: exaGetPixmapDriverPrivate"
<airking> even as sudo, same thing
<airking> I tried rebooting and now my login screen is just black with the mouse
<coderphive> is there any way to get kscreen to recognize multiple GPU's?
<coderphive> honestly the lack of support for multiple monitors/gpus is horrendous
<coderphive> I can't believe it still exists today
<BluesKaj> airking, ctl+alt+F2, login, then run sudo systemctl enable sddm, then sudo systenctl start sddm , that should bring you to your gui login page
<BluesKaj> typo correction: system control
<BluesKaj> oops that's wrong too, it's systemctl
<proctrap> hah, I survived my ubuntu upgrade
<proctrap> only took 3 hours in front of a broken nvidia driver, reinstalling the desktop & sddm
<proctrap> only because do-release-upgrade disabled 3rd party repos
<proctrap> ( as complete kubuntu-desktop was marked as autoremove)
<BluesKaj> coderphive, 2 separate gpus, like one onboard and another on PCI?
<BluesKaj> proctrap, there was no need to do release-upgrade if you were already running Bionic
<proctrap> BluesKaj: 17.10
<proctrap> which is end of live
<proctrap> *life
<BluesKaj> eol ..ok good
<BluesKaj> proctrap, did you receive a notification to upgrade from your package manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <Niggolas> @FitchBryan, Why is this bot still in the group? Fry it.
<proctrap> BluesKaj: no, but I didn't expect one either
<proctrap> BluesKaj: eol is eol I would say..
<proctrap> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522022.shtml
<proctrap> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#Releases
<coderphive> man
<coderphive> I finally got it fixed
<coderphive> multi-gpu support is a joke
<coderphive> Basically had to make kscreen and nvidia jive
<proctrap> coderphive: using some dual stack with nvidia prime
<coderphive> what's that?
<proctrap> coderphive: since 18.04 it's re-writing initramfs, dunno why
<coderphive> wow
<coderphive> I hope that's not what I'm in for
<proctrap> coderphive: switched between intel and nvidia, you've to reboot for that
<coderphive> I have dual 980's at least
<coderphive> basically they were both fighting over xrandr it seems
<proctrap> coderphive: using that together with bbswitch to power safe when intel's in charge
<proctrap> coderphive: prime is basically rewriting my x11 config, so upon reboot the other one is in charge
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime is mostly for Optimus systems on laptops that use an intel gpu for lower loads then an nvidia for the higher loads,
<coderphive> oh okay
<coderphive> oh, switchable graphics
<coderphive> aka
<proctrap> coderphive: you mean two gpus at the same time ?
<coderphive> yeap
<proctrap> aaaah
<proctrap> so I got you wron
<coderphive> using Base Mosaic
<coderphive> bruh, straight up masochism
<proctrap> BluesKaj: well I just followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu#Upgrade_Kubuntu_from_16.04_or_17.10_to_18.04
<proctrap> BluesKaj: and as the nvidia driver is from another repo it disabled the 3rd party repo
<proctrap> but also marked the whole KDE stack for autoremove
<proctrap> but this time I got around by booting into recovery, re-adding nvidia, dist-upgrade on it
<proctrap> and doing a apt install kubuntu-desktop
<proctrap> so, this time I didn't reinstall the whole system
<proctrap> (I tried the upgrade upon 18.04 release already, back then had to roll back and reinstall 17.10)
<BluesKaj> proctrap, yeah, next time don't let your OS lapse into EOL :-)
<proctrap> BluesKaj: uhm
<proctrap> BluesKaj: I've just waited till I've had the time to come up with all of this
<proctrap> BluesKaj: I've done that before EOL, upon the first 18.04 release
<proctrap> except, the same stuff hapened
<proctrap> blackscreen upon boot
<proctrap> BluesKaj: so I tried before, leading to a complete reinstall as I didn't have had the time
<BluesKaj> proctrap, always make sure  to upgrade all packages if your OS repos are still active before upgrading to next release
<proctrap> BluesKaj: the thing is I trusted it first
<proctrap> BluesKaj: like "ok, let's do that first, probably some changes required before doing the 3rd parties"
<coderphive> That's basically what I did
<coderphive> A ton of recovery bouncing
<coderphive> lol
<coderphive> Garbage
<proctrap> BluesKaj: I mean if that tool disabled 3rd parties on its own, it'll have a reason for that
<proctrap> was my idea
<proctrap> what I didn't get is why apt marked the complete KDE desktop for autoremove
<proctrap> coderphive: back in time is still the best tool for such stuff :D
<BluesKaj> I never use 3rd  parties when upgrading to a new release...seldom use them anyway
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl, stuff to do for a few mins
<coderphive> uh
<coderphive> I think the graphics drivers have some tie into the desktop
<coderphive> They do with normal ubuntu desktop
<proctrap> coderphive: hm, yeah that could be it
<proctrap> coderphive: (first time I tried that upgrade (before EOL) I was like "okay, it'll probably do it right", removing the complete desktop..)
<iome> mina
<BluesKaj> proctrap, never seen the whole desktop get removed on an upgrade
<BluesKaj> release
<iome> salve a tutti
<IrcsomeBot> Zeises was added by: Zeises
<foo__> hello
<foo__> i have a question reguarding konsole
<foo__> i accidently deleted the key binding lists, is there a way to recover those?
<genii> foo__: Those files are in package konsole-kpart
<genii> So you could ctrl-alt-F1 and then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole-kpart      ...then alt-F7 back to Kubuntu
<mralc2> is there a recommend backup app in kubuntu?
<genii> !info kbackup
<ubottu> Package kbackup does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm
<IrcsomeBot> <Scyt4l3> @mralc2, Backintime-qt4 is pretty good
<mralc2> thanks Scyt4l3 i have a look
<mralc2> thanks @Scyt4l3 i have a look
<jrss> is there a remote desktop server with kubuntu?
<jrss> I used the minimal install so maybe not... what is recommended? I will be connecting from a SUSE OS VM
<jrss> or windows actually. that would work to
<jrss> so connecting from windows or SUSE OS to Kubuntu
<jrss> Krfb?
#kubuntu 2018-07-25
<jrss> no? anyone?
<jrss> Krfb as remote desktop server?
<zxq9> There are quite a few
<zxq9> There are three fairly common protocols (one of which is Windows' own Remote Desktop protocol), several desktop servers to choose from (each of which supports one or more protocol), and a variety of clients that each support different protocols.
<zxq9> So you have to kind of pick.
<zxq9> jrss: If you need to interoperate with Windows using Windows' built-in Remote Desktop utility then half of your decisions are made for you.
<zxq9> Also... keep in mind this is a very high-latency channel, so expect about a day for a response. We're all in scattered timezones. A much busier resource for things that aren't Kubuntu-specific is the vanilla ubunutu channel here on Freenode and the debian channel on OFTC.
<zxq9> Checking my own setup...
<zxq9> I am running xrdp on my Kubuntu system, configured to connect using the VNC protocol (sesman-Xvnc, in particular).
<zxq9> On the client side I'm using Remmina.
<zxq9> There are lots of other options, but these were fairly easy to get working when I started playing with it, so I've just stuck with this.
<zxq9> Ah, one detail. I'm connecting over an SSH tunnel, so to get the same setup you'll have to configure that.
<zxq9> Ah, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp
<jrss> zxq9:  thanks for that. sorry if it looked like I was impatient, I basically wanted to just "ping" what I said.
<jrss> I have ssh, but I think x11 is too slow at times. it drags
<jrss> so xrdp would work with windows remote desktop? that could work from work. I'm worried abotu security though, with these...
<zxq9> I'm not sure if a windows ssh client like putty would let you tunnel from Windows the same way or not.
<zxq9> (probably?)
<zxq9> There is probably someone around here with experience in that you can ping.
<zxq9> x11 forwarding either workers REALLY well or works REALLY slowly. But it is sort of great because you can choose to X11 forward just on specific app and get native widgets -- which is a step up from having PNG blocks update within a frame to make it look like you're seeing a desktop.
<zxq9> X11 is low bandwidth, but very chatty -- so if you have much round-trip latency between the remote systems it is super slow.
<zxq9> VNC and RDP are higher bandwidth, but far less affected by latency issues.
<jrss> yeah hmmm
<jrss> I need it for emacs basically. it's a whole thing... and maybe for something else ocessionally, like if I want to use an app back at home
<zxq9> Hm... for emacs...
<jrss> but most of the tools I use can run OK from command line. The ones I will need to use
<jrss> well before you go there, for emacs... there's tramp and all of that I know... but that's a whole another story lol
<zxq9> I don't use emacs or vim in windowed mode to begin with, so use in an SSH terminal is the fastest you can get.
<jrss> I want a backup, so to speak,
<jrss> zxq9: ya but I much rather use the gui
<zxq9> ewwwwww!
<zxq9> ;-P
<jrss> my main issue is configuring emacs to work ok from work. Once this is done, I can just TRAMP back and forth
<jrss> lol I like the pretty colors and fonts and themse :p
<jrss> *themes
<zxq9> So.... icky.
<zxq9> hehe
<zxq9> But I'm a stick in the mud.
<zxq9> I'm so bad that when I used emacs I use it as `emacs -nw` and in viper mode so I get vim commands
<zxq9> Super hard habit to break.
<jrss> nah I get it. there are a lot of folks like that
<jrss> you know. sticks in the mud
<jrss> :p
<zxq9> heh
<jrss> well you see, there are so many configurations I keep messing up ... at home I can take a break, have some coffee, come back. At work, I'm depnedent on this and I can't keep playing around and debug this crap I need to work
<jrss> so I would like to have an option to be like "ok, enough. let me just log into my home machine and use emacs there"
<jrss> that sort of thing
<zxq9> ^^
<zxq9> Totally understandable.
<zxq9> Are you using Windows at work?
<zxq9> That throws a monkey wrench into it every time.
<jrss> Yes, that's the main thing. I have a linux VM, as well. SUSE OS
<zxq9> Rescuable.
<jrss> and then there's an old Mac mini. which kinda has its own working emcas butttttt eh
<jrss> got to use Windows for all the AD shit and such. you know. and we're microsoft environment, so it's their tools and crap
<jrss> but everyone buys macs because that's what you do when you have money and don't have something better to do with it
<jrss> ok ok. here I go again.
<jrss> so I installed the KDE thing.. what is it called
<zxq9> Hm. Looking at TRAMP... that's really the way to go. Wow.
<jrss> yeah, TRAMP is AWESOME.
<jrss> when it works.
<zxq9> hah
<jrss> it's basically "syncs" with scp
<jrss> so when you save, it saves there with scp
<zxq9> otoh, you could sync through a private gitlab repo or something.
<jrss> yeah git and all of that is something I don't know how to do yet. at all.
<jrss> work in progress -.-
<jrss> but also, I don't want to save anything in the cloud if possible
<zxq9> ooc, what sort of work do you do?
<jrss> because I'm insane. yep.
<jrss> user support helpdesk is I guess the official title
<jrss> though we do research and server side thigns too
<jrss> *things
<jrss> they just don't pay us for it ;)
<zxq9> That's not insane. Nobody has any clue how many vendors aren't fixing Meltdown -- the fix is expensive, unpredictable, not a complete fix, and an attack is 100% painless and undetectable to a tenant.
<jrss> yerp. and I mean, all I ahve is text filels, essentially
<jrss> so I use syncthing
<jrss> which is another totally awesome thing. yes.
<jrss> ...when it works
<jrss> lol
<zxq9> Hm. If it is text files I would think hard about whether using git locally would be easier. Configuring any of this invites a bit of technical overhead -- so may as well just pay the overhead a single time.
<jrss> yeah but I don't know anything about git >.>
<jrss> besides what it is in theory
<jrss> but even that. for now, while I figure out my VM to work with emcas at work (because emcas on non linux is just sad if you ask me)
<zxq9> That could be learning to use emacs in the non-gui mode, learning to use git, syncing the files every day (with the home system as the hub), configuring TRAMP, or configuring an RDP/VNC server.
<jrss> well most of it is automatic when it works (besides git for me)
<jrss> I use syncthing so I can have my org stuff on my phone.
<jrss> it's amazing stuff, it is.
<jrss> oh. hai.
<jrss> I thikn I got killed.
<zxq9> heh
<jrss> sorry abotu that
<jrss> where were I? or you?
<zxq9> Departing message was "Disconnected by services" <- whatever that means
<jrss> yeah the vpn had a brain fart or something
<zxq9> Of course, you might just be an AI experiment trying to figure out how to pass the Turing Test.
<jrss> anyway --  what I installed was Krfb
<jrss> if you heard of it
<jrss> fah. AI.
<jrss> you recommend xrdp.. I can try that but wait, did we talk about the security thing
<zxq9> Yes.
<zxq9> Tunnel over SSH.
<jrss> isn't it like having microsoft remote desktop access to your home computer? it's like bad.
<jrss> ohhh.
<jrss> right right.
<jrss> but if it's open for RDP....
<jrss> and a port is open...
<zxq9> I think you can do that with putty on Windows. If not, the SuSE VM will be able to do it pretty simply with Remmina
<zxq9> Yes, you'll need to open a port for SSH, but not for RDP.
<jrss> ohhhhhhhh I see.
<zxq9> And I recommend using a key, not a password. And disabling password logins on the SSH server side.
<jrss> so I connect with ssh per usual. key, yep, used to do that. and then after it's established, open remmina and enjoy?
<jrss> or if it's windows I guess putty yah
<jrss> which we have.
<zxq9> You connect to the xrdp port that is listening locally on the computer at home (not a public port). That port is forwarded through ssh. The only outside-facing port is the SSH one -- which you should set to something other than the default.
<zxq9> lemme see if I can find my xrdp config file...
<jrss> hmm
<zxq9> hm, looks like I just have defaults https://paste.ofcode.org/3bBcPJh4VN2kmiuLcTHbDBm
<jrss> I think I am also going to try ssh -x tomorrow
<jrss> ah
<zxq9> Which would mean the 5900~5909 port range locally. But these are only listening on localhost.
<zxq9> In Remmina (the client on this laptop) I have the server address set to 127.0.0.1
<jrss> ah I see.
<zxq9> Then the host I'm connecting to is set as SSH, and 1.2.3.4:12345 where 1.2.3.4 is the IP address and 12345 is the port number for SSH.
<jrss> so it's the local IP
<zxq9> Yeah, so Remmina opens an SSH connection, and within its shell session there connects to the (now local) xrdp port at 5900 (or whatever it is).
<zxq9> SSH keys just work the same way they always do -- you connect as your normal user using your normal SSH key.
<zxq9> I picked a custom virtual screen size because this laptop has a weird pixel count. Picking a standard size will prevent screen shearing (things get drawn at an angle because of compounding coordinate wrap-around).
<zxq9> Anyway, wasn't actually hard to do once I started messing with it.
<jrss> hmm it sounds like I need to play with it
<jrss> see the problem is that when  I'm at work, that's it, I can't play with the other end if something doesn't work
<jrss> hmmm.
<zxq9> Install xrdp on the server and configure it as a service (as per the Ubuntu help/wiki).
<zxq9> Then configure your client to connect over SSH. And that's it.
<zxq9> Assuming you've already got sshd set up and accessible from the outside world.
<jrss> hmm ok. I'm going to try ssh x tomorrow, first, because it if works even if it's a bit slow, I think I'll be better off. last I tried it was with the mac
<jrss> and with the mac you need to download something, use an alternative x11 thing
<jrss> and it sucks
<jrss> maybe my VM would just be better with that
<zxq9> Ah, I suppose so.
<zxq9> x-forwarding is really slick, but high latency would make it crawl. So anyway, a worthwhile experiment.
<jrss> Indeed.
<jrss> it will be good to debug locally while I do some work most of the time.
<jrss> org mode is amazing
<viewer|74133> am new to linux ,am unable to install cisco packet tracer in bu kubuntu please help me?
<[Relic]> Anyone know if there is a tool or addon for taking text and making it into an image with the text centered (like for a slide show)?
<coderphive> If I have multiple monitors can I add panels to each?
<jgerber> don't know what i did to kde but now all of my menus end up in the left top corner and are unusably small. anyone?
<valorie> [Relic]: any word processor should be able to do that
<valorie> just export as a pdf
<valorie> or just take a screenshot when it's exactly as you like
<valorie> libreoffice has a way to make slides as well
<[Relic]> I did find the slide creator in libreoffice but can't seem to find a batch importer for the text
<valorie> i used the one built into google docs last time I needed something
<valorie> didn't want to learn how to use the slide creator
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Hi guys. I'm using Kubuntu 18.04 and want to flash Samsung roms is there a way to do this?
<lokem> hi all, i'm using kubuntu 18.04.  after the last system update 2 days ago, pressing Alt-F4 to close windows has resulted in KDE dropping back to terminal.  As though I've pressed Ctrl-Alt-F1.  Is this a known bug or some config which has gone haywire?
<IrcsomeBot> ssWstfHfSSAp2 was added by: ssWstfHfSSAp2
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> @lokem, I had the same issue but today after update and reboot it dissapeared
<lokem> @TaurohtaRR, hmm... alright.  Let me try rebooting.  There isn't any new packages to update
<lokem> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> kCglbwBwISNk5 was added by: kCglbwBwISNk5
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Velizar Peshev, I am sure you can use adb in konsole.
<R13ose> Opera browser keeps crashing if too many tabs are open.  How do I fix that?
<pppingme_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pppingme_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pppingme_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pppingme_> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<pppingme_> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<ChasedSpade> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChasedSpade> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ChasedSpade> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChasedSpade> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<ChasedSpade> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<vectr0n21> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vectr0n21> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vectr0n21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vectr0n21> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<vectr0n21> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<high_fiver> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<high_fiver> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<high_fiver> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<high_fiver> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<high_fiver> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<brynjar29> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brynjar29> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<brynjar29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<brynjar29> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<brynjar29> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<oerheks> time for mode +r
<genii> oerheks: The system k-lines are coming in a fairly timely manner so at the moment I think it is not required.
<oerheks> oke :-)
<jcline4> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jcline4> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jcline4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jcline4> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<jcline4> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<genii> oerheks: And while I agree that it is annoying, +r will only result in more users landing in the unregged channel in a state of confusion which will not help them solve their support questions
<Sitri7> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sitri7> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sitri7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sitri7> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<Sitri7> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<moonlight1> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<edong2323> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<edong2323> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<edong2323> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<edong2323> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<edong2323> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Hi all I'm playing games on MAME emulator but sound is incredibly bad and cracky what to do? On Nestopia NES emulator is the same shit
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Kubuntu is greatest OS for me but stupid pulse audio is so buggy...
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I'm using HDMI monitor cable for sound
<sparr2728> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vespertatia> quitting this channel for a while until the spammers are fried
<leachim69> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<leachim69> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<leachim69> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<leachim69> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<leachim69> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<albel7271610> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<albel7271610> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<albel7271610> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<p3pp3rb0x> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<p3pp3rb0x> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<p3pp3rb0x> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<viktor> Hey, do you have any news on when kde 5.13 will be release for ubuntu?
<blinking_epileps> Hi I am on kubuntu 18.04 plasma 5.12.6 kernel 4.15.0-29-generic on an asus UX305C after some update my windows are causing the screen to blink like crazy and black out in spots. ive tried some things but any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<crmlt> Go to compositor settings and try to change vblank sync method
<blinking_epileps> thanks crmit, i tweeked around in there and seems to have done the trick
<blinking_epileps> changed rendering to xrender
<george_> I hope nobody sees my IP address...
<Guest7933311> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest7933311> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest7933311> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest7933311> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<Guest7933311> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<some_weirdo13> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<some_weirdo13> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<some_weirdo13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<some_weirdo13> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<some_weirdo13> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie can you help with this spam issue?
<BluesKaj> !ops, why don't you guys just ban this IP 178.200.138.192
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fryst18> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fryst18> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fryst18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<valorie> ahoneybun: asking about it in ops chans
<c10> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<c10> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<c10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<c10> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<c10> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<genii> valorie: Looks like they're back from their lunch break now ;)
<valorie> and I'm about to head outside
<valorie> I guess our good channel denizens will just have to ignore the spam until the bot goes awy
<valorie> away
 * genii packs valorie a coffee Thermos
<valorie> 🍵 <---- pours one out
<valorie> mmmmmm, thanks!
<genii> Hah, any time of course
<cods7> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cods7> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cods7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cods7> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://web.nba1001.net:8888/tj/tongji.js"></script>
<cods7> This message was brought to you by Private Internet Access
<IrcsomeBot> alexsaenzr was added by: alexsaenzr
<tcsc10> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tcsc10> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tcsc10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<HepaR17> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bleepy4> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nickoe2> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MJ9422> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<w3stside29> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
#kubuntu 2018-07-26
<C0c0dril022> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chris1> Hello,
<chris1> Is anyone here having issues with the snap installation of spotify? It will not let me change the dowload directory due to "insufficiant permissions"
<valorie> hmmm, was not aware that there was a snap of that, chris1
<valorie> I would ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> Kubuntu doesn't package or handle snaps or spotify
<Tin__man> chris1, Pithos is a linux version of Pandora, and it does well.
<chris1> valorie thank you I will :)
<valorie> :-)
<Logan22> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Khaotic> any idea what can make the sudo command take a long time to execute? only thing that is different is that I tried to install the driver for my wireless usb adapter
<ozy7> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<valorie> Khaotic: it's always been nearly instant
<valorie> no clue
<robertmeta> Trying to puzzle out how to set gamma with nvidia drivers for only a single screen.  I can do it with the nvidia x-server stuff, but it seems like the KDE gamma takes over it, but won't let me do it per-screen
<robertmeta> adjusts both
<nosbig77> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rogue3> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChasedSpade2513> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<USERFAME> hello. What is the issue here(KDE env), when I mouseover withouth clicking or touching keyboard in the main application menu - it closes, every so often as if menu gets cancelled? It is not a mouse -- I tried external mouse, same thing happens
<circle15> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<circle15> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> im on kubuntu 16.04.5, KDE Plasme 5.8.9, KDW FW 5.36.0, Qt 5.6.1 64bit
<noaXess> if opening eg. firefox i can't open the settings menu (3-bar icon).. or even the bookmarks menu....
<noaXess> same is for eg. "Back in Time", there i can't open any menu...
<noaXess> any idea, hint?
<diogenes_> noaXess: tried to rename .mozilla?
<noaXess> it is not only firefox, similar issue also in Back In Time...
<noaXess> i also refreshes/reseted firefox... still same issue
<diogenes_> try a new user
<noaXess> new linux user?
<diogenes_> yes add a test user
<noaXess> okies.. let me test.. bbs
<noaXess> back..
<noaXess> diogenes_: same issue also with new user...
<noaXess> diogenes_: in ff it's about this icons/buttons https://imgur.com/a/3fbBGrR
<diogenes_> noaXess: what to you get: apt list --installed | grep topmenu
<noaXess> in Back in Time about the menu and the profil selection https://imgur.com/a/odsaU0t
<noaXess> let me check
<noaXess> sudo apt list --installed | grep topmenu
<noaXess> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<noaXess> nothing else
<diogenes_> how did you install kde on xubuntu?
<noaXess> it's Kubuntu... i installed Kubuntu ISO.. 16.04.. but long time ago.. at the time 16.04 was released.. and all worked until.. i say one or two weeks ago.. then with any update.. this menu's disapeared
<diogenes_> noaXess: try this: http://fasterland.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/plasma-59-widget-style-panel.png
<diogenes_> but choose in applications
<noaXess> diogenes_: i don't have "Menubar style:" ??!!
<diogenes_> then it's some bug either in plasma or firefox package
<noaXess> hm.. do you have installed topmenu-gtk2 or topmenu-gtk3?
<noaXess> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/844rwn/menubar_style_option_missing_from_widget_style/
<diogenes_> i use a different distro
<BackUP26> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BackUP26> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BackUP26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noaXess> solved temprary my problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058632/firefox-menu-and-add-on-button-not-working-similar-problem-in-okular
<noaXess> needed to set rendering backend to XRender... with OpenGL 2 or 3.1 even not working...
<lutki_28> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest86743> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Grimnir19> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lynxis5> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lynxis5> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lynxis5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nolsen16> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<OvidiuS22> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<OvidiuS22> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bairdmich> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bairdmich> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Selavi2314> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marcoslater> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marcoslater> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<marcoslater> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<stoner1928> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rodarmor> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arahael24> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Metacity8> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jrss> So last night I was playing a game. I got pissed, ctrl+f4 to get out of it. Not unusual for me.
<jrss> Kubuntu crashes. Computer restarts.
<jrss> No more Kubuntu. Computers starts into Windows, and no matter how I choose my hard drive in bios selection, no Kubuntu anymore. nothing.
<jrss> I looked online, found this thing, boot repair. Tried it.
<jrss> now grub has me in some emergency mode loop for kubuntu (doesn't boot, keeps trying) and there's no more windows either.
<jrss> Currently trying to create windows media tool, and see if I can use that to repair the boot somehow.
<jrss> no idea what happened, or why. I have an idea that the repair tool killed windows, ok. but before that, no
<BluesKaj> jrss, did you try the recovery/alternate kernel in grub?
<jrss> yes, there are four option, two "regular" and two .. um.. I think it says recovery
<jrss> a menu shows up, I can't move the curour because my keyboard is not responding
<jrss> it's backlit LED, and the light is off completely.
<jrss> (in this boot mode, otherwise it's working fine)
<BluesKaj> why did you exit the game with ctl+F4 , whynot use the escape key?
<SlashLife7> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvanR13> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BluesKaj> damn bot attacks
<stalled16> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<timwis16> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jrss> hmmm maybe it's my cmos battery
<jrss> computer crashes, can't see all hard drives, keyboard is dead....
<jrss> and most important, time zones, it always resets
<jrss> yep. I think that's the thing.
<oerheks> jrss, indeed, symptoms of a dead bios battery
<BluesKaj> jrss, my colleagues tell me that using ctrl+F4 should not have anything to do with grub
<jrss> oerheks, this you can get in any staples or best buy right?
<oerheks> jrss, sure, i usually take one from an old pc
<jrss> BluesKaj, yeah I think it's just coincidence. I can't even get into BIOS now because keyboard is just dead. won't power up from USB, no reaction
<jrss> oh hmmmmmm
<jrss> I might be able to do thatr
<oerheks> CR2032
<jrss> but how much do they cost? can't be that much
<oerheks> less than $5
<oerheks> but if you need to travel 10 miles+, i would check for anunused pc
<jrss> nah i'm in the city
<jrss> I was planning a walk to the library anyway, then it's like 3 minutes from there
<jrss> Staples that is.
<jrss> are there different kinds? last time I did something like that was ages ago
<oerheks> i just gave you a number
<oerheks> CR2032 .. or the weaker CR2016
<BluesKaj> such a small thing can cause such chaos
<oerheks> building a pc, and not using all spacer positions, that also act as a electric ground point, harder to detect
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> $0.15
<BluesKaj> yeah , oerheks I mounted a new mobo in an OEM  box and there were fewer mounting screw holes than the mobo had
<jrss> sorry oerheks I missed it
<jrss> saw it now
<jrss> I hope that would be it. meh
<BluesKaj> jrss, the number is plainly stamped on the battery
<jrss> ok. yeah I'll open it up in a sec
<oerheks> Set /umode +R if you're getting tons of nonsensical PMs
<BluesKaj> oerheks, yeah , which to avoid that?
<BluesKaj> mode
<oerheks> the + R is for registered users only, pm
<BluesKaj> how to set tho? I'm getting unknown command in the server
<BluesKaj> got it now
<jubo2> 18.04.1 is released tomorrow?
<jubo2> I can hardly wait
<Compu> jubo2: same
<jubo2> I've been told that the distribution upgrade from 16.04.4 and 17.10.something should be smooth sailing .. from 15 -> 16 (iirc) there were some major architectural changes which caused troubled upgrades
<Compu> and here's me still on ubuntu 14.04 >.>
<Compu> supported until 2019 <.<
<jubo2> Hold on.. this says the release is today (at least for Ubuntu) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<jubo2> Is Kubuntu 18.04.1 out already?
<Compu> check the website
<Compu> nope
<jubo2> Compu: URL plos
<Compu> jubo2: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<jubo2> That does not state the release date fo 18.04.1
<Compu> no but it shows it's not out yet
<mparillo> If you want to save time, you can zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/bionic/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<pineapplelover_> hello I am running ubuntu 16.04 and update manager is not showing 18.04 for upgrade
<pineapplelover_> someone told me I should wait for ubuntu 18.04.1 to be released...
<pineapplelover_> which I think they did today
<jubo2> That reminds me.. Pineapple contains Bromelain which is nature's effective cough medicine. When is the Kubuntu 17.04.1 coming out..? Searching I don't find the release schedule.. maybe I suck at searching
<jubo2> typo.. of course meant 18.04.1
<robertmeta> Trying to puzzle out how to set gamma with nvidia drivers for only a single screen.  I can do it with the nvidia x-server stuff, but it seems like the KDE gamma takes over it, but won't let me do it per-screen
<viktor> Hey, any news on when kde 5.13 will be available for kubuntu 18.04 ^_^
<IrcsomeBot> <Scyt4l3> @viktor, Only in the Backports PPA
<viktor> Even in backports it's still 5.12 :/
<oft_gegong> I love KDE, it has an option to swap CapsLock:Escape keys and it has the option to turn down the volume/brightness of the screen. spiffy
<genii> viktor: It's in the kubuntu experimental PPA currently if you're that impatient and want to test.
<robertmeta> oft_gegong: it is very nice, I want per-screen gamma -- but can't seem to find out how to set that via the KDE gamma tool
<genii> ( insert the usual dire warnings here about using PPAs )
<oft_gegong> robertmeta: there might be a way to set per-screen gamma, let me check my configs..
<oft_gegong> robertmeta: ~/.config/kgammarc  #<---it's located at this file
<oft_gegong> if you edit it the screen may update on-the-fly, I'm 68% sure
<oft_gegong> I found the file by going:    cd ~; grep -RsHIni gamma ./
<viktor> genii: any idea when it will be in main backports repo?
<genii> It would probably be in the updates repo, and not backports.
<genii> Backports are when a newer application or framework are ported back to a previous version of *buntu from a current one
<viktor> oh okay, I was told to expect it in the backports repo
<viktor> so how (and when) can we (kubuntu 18.04 community) get kde 5.13?
<jrss> Dear people of Kubuntu. I need your help. My computer won't boot to Kubuntu anymore, and, as of last night when i tried the repair tool, it won't boot to windows either.
<jrss> I get emergency mode, and asked to press ctrl+d to continue, and when I do, it repeats. it's a loop
<jrss> help me get my kubuntu and windows back? >.>
<oft_gegong> hmm sounds like you disabled hard drive in BIOS
<oft_gegong> or enabled secure boot
<oft_gegong> or something like that
<jrss> ok update. I played around with some USB live CD (I have no idea what I did) and now grub asks me for ubuntu or windows 10. windows 10 was not an option for the last 24 hours.
<jrss> So I can now boot intwo windows 10.
<jrss> There are many things here.. I replaced my CMOS battery too... I don't know where to start
<jrss> and I had some beer. to make things easier. to explain. you see.
<jrss> >.>
<jrss> this is very weird. What i did is trying to create windows 10 live CD. After I restarted my computer, and tried to start from my main hard drive, suddently windows 10 became an option. it was NOT there forever.
<jrss> I still can't boot into Kubuntu, seems like. It boots into emergency mode loop
<oft_gegong> hmmm sounds like something messed with the boot loader
<jrss> how would you go check these, so it doesn't happen again?
<oft_gegong> hmmm
<jrss> I am now creation windows 10 "live CD" and I will create a kubuntu one as well
<jrss> before I try to restart again
<jrss> *creating
<oft_gegong> yeah a Kubuntu liveDVD is definitely recommended, then you can get in a live environment, chroot in, and reinstall grub2
<jrss> I thikn that's kind of what the boot tool did before, but it really messed up stuff
<jrss> I'm not sure why it "forgot" there's Kubuntu on this computer to begin with
<oft_gegong> Let me tell you really quick, I 98% suck with grub2, I don't understand when boot-loaders get burned into the hard drive at /dev/sda, I don't understand it. Not to mention ext4 partitions being bootable flag in gparted, it's weird. UEFI VS legacy boot in BIOS makes things even weirder.
<jrss> maybe it was my CMOS battery all along
<jrss> hmmmm
<oft_gegong> jrss: you can tell the CMOS battery is going out when you go into BIOS settings and the time is 1970
<jrss> so what you're saying is I should have more beer and trust everything you're saying and hope for the best?
<jrss> cool.
<jrss> oft_gegong,  oh it was going out alright. but I ignored it. because I'm smart, see.
<oft_gegong> drink beer, get some pizza, and just install Linux Mint, j/king. I mean install Kubuntu on a USB or put Kubuntu as a liveUSB on a USB with unetbootin like what I have or something jeez
<oft_gegong> basically what you really need is a recovery DVD or recovery USB that has some linux like kubuntu
<jrss> i am coming from linux mint actually :p
<oft_gegong> that way you can run gparted/fdisk to work with the partitions on your hard disk
<jrss> yeah. I have kde partitions or what not
<jrss> I can use that right
<oft_gegong> whoa KDE has a partition manager
<jrss> yep, comes built in with KDE
<jrss> it looks nice
<oft_gegong> whoooooooa
<jrss> you didn't know?
<jrss> :D
<jrss> is cool, not making fun, happy to inform you then
<oft_gegong> yeah it looks good
 * oft_gegong scratches head "I'll probably just keep with gparted as I had no idea about this and whether gparted has other beneficial ways of using it"
<jrss> I'm making the kubuntu live CD now
<jrss> say, besides plasma, lots of differences between u and k?
<valorie> jrss: yes, KDE Frameworks rather than the gtk libraries
<valorie> and the application are 99% different
<valorie> the only common one is Firefox afaik
<jrss> so now getting into kubuntu with live CD
<jrss> how should i go at repairing the bios ?
<oft_gegong> you could try resetting the BIOS to default settings if you've messed it up too badly
<oft_gegong> I'd 13% recommend that
<jrss> dude I have no idea how it was before lol
<jrss> I just know that choosing the hard drive kubuntu is on doesn't boot kubuntu
<oft_gegong> yeah same here I don't know I'm doing 30% of the time when I'm fixing something in the BIOS. seriously. like there was this setting to change between hardware and software controlled, I was setting that like a random binary digit
<oft_gegong> if you asked me what it was set to after booting I wouldn't've known
<jrss> hmmm
<jrss> I mean i can just instlal the whole thing again I guess
<jrss> see that's another thing. windows has the recovery partition in that hard drive.
<jrss> I don't wanna mess THAT up if I reinstall
<jrss> oyyyyy.
<jrss> guess I'll just wait until someone can help me with that hmmm
<jrss> or do I contiue.
<jrss> ok I really don't know what to do. Can't boot to windows, can't boot to kubuntu
<jrss> ugh.
<jrss> I think the boot repair tool is messed up. for my needs anyway
<jrss> sooo I need help have grub figure out I have a windows installtion
<valorie> `sudo update-grub` always works in my experience
<valorie> but jrss needs to stick around!
#kubuntu 2018-07-27
<jrss> oh man tired.
<valorie> jrss: you missed earlier:  `sudo update-grub` always works in my experience
<valorie> to fix your grub problem
<emma> What do you all like to tweak after you have installed a fresh Kubuntu?
<Katnip> how do i upgrade to 18.04.1 ?
<valorie> Katnip_: you can in a few days unless you want to help us test
<valorie> not officially released yet except for testers
<Katnip_> valorie, what is involved with testing?
<valorie> either installed the .1 from ISO
<valorie> probably in a VM
<valorie> or upgrading
<valorie> hmmm, unsure whether or not upgrading is possible without adding the proposed PPA
<valorie> I would do it in a VM
<valorie> anyway, then you report your testing on the qatracker
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/392/builds
<valorie> you can read more about it there
<valorie> it would be lovely to have more testers
<valorie> this week is very tough for me as I'm leaving for Europe early next week
<valorie> already marked ready, I see
<valorie> so it will be soon
<Katnip_> yeah..
<valorie> of course all the various flavors must be marked ready before release
<valorie> which is why testers are very valuable
<IrcsomeBot> Unixpunk was added by: Unixpunk
<gogeta> valorie: kde and vms dont play nice
<joni909> I have a "Lenovo ideapad 100-15IBY" Bluetooth problem but i don't know where to look, i have read most forums but still no solution. can somebody help out?
<user|23211> does anyone know when kubuntu 18.04.1 will be released?
<Talles> Hello guys, annyone can say if Kubuntu 16.04 will get plasma 5.12? In backport ppa maybe?
<jrss> the audio in my headphones sounds like it has some echo affect stuck on it
<jrss> basically it doesn't sound right.
<jrss> ideas why? should I check somewhere? hmm
<StucKman> anyone knows how to disable the zoom/pinch touchpad gesture in xorg/synaptics? It's driving me crazy
<diogenes_> jrss: has it always been like that?
<StucKman> jrss: maybe something fishy in pulse audio?
<jrss> no, def something recent. probably my fault, I was playing around with the audio volume thing in the system tray below
<jrss> trying to get my audio to go through headset instead of my screen speakers
<jrss> I had to re-install kubuntu yesterday (long story) but previously it was just fine for a while.
<diogenes_> and how is the sound in speakers?
<jrss> ah ha. audio problem is only in firefox
<jrss> that is, in browsing.
<jrss> if I play something in VLC for example, it sounds ok
<jrss> it sounds like if there's always echo if I listen to youtube videos etc.
<diogenes_> jrss: try a different browser
<jrss> diogenes_: good point. Same issue.
<jrss> ok so ummmm
<jrss> looks like it's a problem with the video.
<jrss> ha. ha ha. ha ha ha.
<jrss> I heard it in two videos though I'm sure...
<diogenes_> jrss: first step in troubleshooting is to create a new test user, log in as that user and try your sound in there.
<jrss> diogenes_:  that's not a bad idea at all.
<jrss> hmmm
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jrss> ok here's another basic question
<jrss> had 4 running proccesse in different tabs in konsole
<jrss> I closed window with red x
<jrss> proccess still there I think, is there a way to reopen these tabs? :/
<kubuntu_user_cof> Hello, I was installing Veracrypt on Kubuntu 18.04, and am having some trouble. I wanted to ask if  this the right channel to ask for help regarding this.
<TBotNik> All: Emergency! On 16.04 and 3 days ago the system, I did nothing, erased all my icons in my tasks panel and changed the value of the start icon to "desktop". I was able to get into the launcher settings and I see those are sill there but can't call them with "Start" set to "desktop".  Then yday the system, again I did nothing, completely erased the panel and also disabled "right click" on the desktop, which allowed "run" of cmd 
<TBotNik> Hello
<TBotNik> Hello
<ndw28> I wonder if kubuntu is protected against the Return Stack Buffer attack using spectre
<ndw28> I have a tool that checks for spectre/meltdown compliance.. they are getting sneaky tho. This latest attack looks bad: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/researchers-detail-new-cpu-side-channel-attack-named-spectrersb/
<ndw28> Thus far I have had no significant problems running kubuntu. It's really robust and hacker friendly.
<ndw28> When I tried to install another ubuntu OS it failed when installing the grub boot entry, so I falled back to kubuntu: no probs during install
<h49uh9> Hello, I am on Kubuntu 18.04 and am trying to install Veracrypt (using the gui installer from the official website, not the PPA). I'm getting a 'Permission Denied' error. I'd be happy to provide additional information, and would really appreciate any help with this. Thanks.
<valorie> !info veracrypt
<ubottu> Package veracrypt does not exist in bionic
<Unit193> License prevents it from being in Debian repos.
<Unit193> Debian 814352
<ubottu> Debian bug 814352 in wnpp "ITP: veracrypt -- Cross-platform on-the-fly encryption" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/814352
#kubuntu 2018-07-28
<ndw28> howdy
<ndw28> I have an Avantree pair of headphones and it connects (the OS sees the headphones), the volume thingy shows up but no sound. Not sure if I need to restart pulse audio or what..?
<ndw28> it shows up as a trusted device under bluetooth devices in system settings
<ndw28> I figured it out.. thanks
<ndw28> I just got a wireless usb dongle from ThinkPenguin. I highly recommend them!
<ndw28> It's interesting that I cannot access pulseaudio like pulseaudio -k through sudo. Is this an override that the kubuntu system does?
<ndw28> When I run sudo pulseaudio -k, I get:
<ndw28> E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied -- E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such file or directory
<ndw28> maybe I have to roll my own.. compile my own pulseaudio or something
<oft_gegong> take out the headphones for a few seconds and put them back in
<oft_gegong> I'm 0.2% sure that should help
<oft_gegong> oh wait you solved that problem, nvm
<ndw28> yep that was going to be my next move, haha
<oft_gegong> yeah KDE does so much, it's the biggest GUI-managing-everything everything-package-deal thing on linux
<ndw28> I bet if I compiled pulseaudio from scratch it would override whatever KDE put in there but I'm going to wait until I have another issue before doing that
<oft_gegong> yeah the kernel uses alsa, and then everything connects to alsa's driver /dev/* files (I'm 38% sure) like pulse
<hotfudgemuffin> test
<hotfudgemuffin> ok were good
<francis_> hi, I'm looking for a tutorial on Plasma...I want to test Kubuntu but want to know the key combinations for window control and other things the desktop manager can use
<francis_> any sugestion?
<francis_> webpage or youtube channel?
<hotfudgemuffin> google
<francis_> "google" is not a good suggestion, that's why I came here
<hotfudgemuffin> well maybe check the built in help index?
<francis_> thank you...that's more like it...I'll start there
<francis_> thank you
<jrss> my entire panel is "grated out".
<jrss> dim dark color.
<jrss> what.
<hotfudgemuffin> cool
<jrss> why :)
<jrss> can't click on anything
<hotfudgemuffin> sounds fun
<jrss> can't alt + tab either
<jrss> thanks hotfudgemuffin :)
<jrss> well. killed it.
<jrss> restarted plamsma
<jrss> whatever.
<jrss> life's good.
<jrss> oh lol but now it's in terminal so if I kill it it kills my desktop
<jrss> xDDD
<jrss> oooohhh man
<[Relic]> graduated from cereal killer to desktop killer
<oft_gegong> must be your lucky charms
<jrss> me luck charms
<halcyon_> Has anyone had issues with Ethernet and Wifi speeds on Kubuntu 18.04 with kernel version 4.15.0-29-generic ?
<halcyon_> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04) is ethernet controller
<halcyon_> 25:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
<halcyon_> is wifi
<halcyon_> I've seen that there are some issues with the iwlwifi driver on some machines, but this driver did not show any issues on Kubuntu 16.04 (my last distribution before I upgraded about a week ago)
<halcyon_> Since upgrading, I've noticed Wifi speeds hovering around 11-15 Mb/s, where before I was getting ~30Mb/s (since 802.11 chipset)
<halcyon_> I was getting ~70Mb/s over ethernet before. Now I'm getting ~3.5Mb/s. I have 70Mb/s service run into the premise.
<halcyon_> I'm open to any ideas :)
<diogenes_> halcyon_: yes
<diogenes_> it's because some bug in systemd-resolve, it happened to me too
<diogenes_> halcyon_: run: cat /etc/nsswitch | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<halcyon_> http://termbin.com/pfpc
<halcyon_> I did check there, it appears normal
<diogenes_> also: cat /etc/resolve.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<halcyon_> http://termbin.com/56oj
<diogenes_> halcyon_: ok, one try would be to edit /etc/nsswitch by adding "resolve" to the hosts line, like this: hosts:          files resolve mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards
<halcyon_> doing that now diogenes_
<halcyon_> no change diogenes_
<diogenes_> halcyon_: no good then :(
<IrcsomeBot> tonmoyajize was added by: tonmoyajize
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jek2018> Ciao a tutti!
<Jek2018> list
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Jek2018,^
<Jek2018> Ok!
<user|98381> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <tonmoyajize> anyone have any idea - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/74124-Why-doesn-t-any-of-the-themes-from-KDE-Store-doesn-t-work-on-Kubuntu-18-04-0-LTS
<fscale> Hi, has kubuntu 18.04.1 been released?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<fscale> Can anyone please answer?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @fscale, Rik answered: yes, 18.04.1 has been released.  The Kubuntu website does not specify 18.0.4.1, but you can find them here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/392/builds/177836/downloads
<fscale> oh now I understand, you people are the slack guys posting here with a bot.
<fscale> how many users are on slack kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> almost,  we have Telegram bridge that pre-appends Telegram comments with <ircbot>. So it looks a little funny if you are you using a std. IRC client.
<fscale> oh kk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no-one updated the website? ok. I'll do that later
<jrss> hello again. My computer's boot is f**** again, for the third time this week, same issue. I don't see windows option in Grub, I and booting into Kubuntu puts me in emergency mode that doesn't do much.
<jrss> can someone maybe help me troubleshoot this once and for all?
<jrss> I've bee using the boot repair tool. not much help so far.
<jrss> s
#kubuntu 2018-07-29
<zxq9> iirc there was a live-cd/usb image that is made just for fixing/reinstalling grub2.
<R13ose> Can I remote into my Ubuntu laptop from Android 8.1.0 phone to take over the desktop and use the keyboard of the Android phone?
<gogeta> R13ose: you meean vnc in yes
<R13ose> gogeta: will allow me to take control of desktop and keyboard?
<gogeta> R13ose: yes there is tons of vnc apps out there
<gogeta> R13ose: do note having anything like that open to the internet bad things can happen
<R13ose> gogeta: no way to use internal ips?
<gogeta> R13ose: you can
<gogeta> R13ose: if you configure ufw to only let local ips use the vnc port
<R13ose> Thanks.  I might try
<gogeta> R13ose: x11vnc is the one thats easy to deal with
<gogeta> R13ose: as it mirrors your corrent display
<gogeta> R13ose: one you have your vnc server working any vnc client app can network in
<R13ose> Great.  Thanks again
<halcyon_> is there a fix in progress for the slow networking speeds on Kubuntu 18.04 ?
<R13ose> gogeta: can I setup vnc server with a GUI application?
<Guest10283> hi all
<Guest10283> hi alle i did irc
<TheSolenya> do you have a question?
<Guest10283> have question
<Guest10283> ihave kubuntu 18.04lts 64 bit how do i see  network shares and connect to them my first expereance with linuxwasin 20002 i ren a wedserver off mandrake linux a fork  off redhat  learning again
<cbpye> so I may have installed myself into a bit of a bind here.  At the moment, I've booted off of the install media.  I've already (presumably) successfully installed Kubuntu, but I never saw an opportunity to press 'e' and add nomodeset to my boot line.  Booting into the new install now presents me with an unusable display thanks to the noveau driver.
<cbpye> is there a tool on the install media that allows one to modify the GRUB configuration?
<scorlupka> hello, guys
<scorlupka> do someone know where I can find icons for main menu?
<scorlupka> becuase the default one is pretty horrible
<scorlupka> tried to google but didn't find any site
<viewer|30091> Can anyone help me dual boot kubuntu and windows 10?
<Larson-> hello people, are the 18.04.1 images final/safe to use? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/)
<acheronuk> Larson-: should be. just been a delay in updating our download page
<Larson-> swell
<Larson-> thanks for the update
<acheronuk> in fact, I'll update that page right now
<Larson-> lol :)
<Larson-> my contribution to kubuntu: "pushing" the devs to update the download page :D
<scorlupka> good job anyway
<acheronuk> to be fair, edit permissions are limited, and some people have been unwell
<acheronuk> scorlupka: you want the location of the current 18.04 one?
<acheronuk> that is /usr/share/plasma/desktoptheme/kubuntu/icons/start.svgz
<scorlupka> acheronuk: no, I am good. It took a lot of time to get previous version to work
<acheronuk> ok. np
<scorlupka> acheronuk: I just need new icon for main menu
<scorlupka> but there is no place in the universe where I can download it :D
<scorlupka> acheronuk: ASUS doesn't like linux, you know
<acheronuk> scorlupka: DL https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings/tree/desktop/theme/desktoptheme/kubuntu/icons?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive
<acheronuk> also the original KDE sources in you know where to look :P
<acheronuk> so just not the obvious places in this universe
<scorlupka> acheronuk: thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <Faszinosium42> Hey there! … I wanted to ask, if there is a shortcut to hide the top-edge of a window (where on the right corner are the options to minimize, maximize and close a window etc.) ?
<cbpye> does kubuntu 18.04 enable Weyland instead of Xorg by default?
<scorlupka> cbpye: no
<silv3r_m00n> i cant find kdesudo command on ubuntu 18.04 now what should i do to launch dolphin with root privileges ?
<Tin_man> silv3r_m00n, from what I've read you have to hack Dolphin to run in root.  I don't like Dolphin, (myself), and Installed Nautilus, which will run as root.
<silv3r_m00n> Tin_man: but where is kdesudo ?
<Tin_man> just use sudo
<Tin_man> sudo nautilus
<gogeta> Tin_man: no hacks nedded
<gogeta> silv3r_m00n: dolphin will not run as root. but if a root action is nedded it will prompt you
<gogeta> silv3r_m00n: if your looking to copy and move files you need to enable that
<vegaaaaaaa> Are the most known bugs ironed out since the last LTS release in Kubuntu?
<vegaaaaaaa> If there were any at all... :)
<vegaaaaaaa> I mean since the LTS came out.
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa, depends on your HW and installed drivers and apps etc
<vegaaaaaaa> BluesKaj: True. I run Manjaro KDE and Linux Mint Cinnamon the most these days. I want something stable with an Ubuntu foundation. And with fresh KDE software. So Kubuntu is probably the best choice for me at the moment. I didn't have a good experience with neon.
<vegaaaaaaa> On my quest for installing drivers for my Nvidia and AMD graphics cards on Mint I fcked up my install. So Kubuntu next.
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa, yeah, neon is more bleeding edge than Kubuntu. There can be problems with it alright.
<vegaaaaaaa> I see. How minimal is the minimal Kubuntu installation?
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa, is this an Optimus equipped lartop ?
<BluesKaj> err laptop
<vegaaaaaaa> On the laptop I have Manjaro KDE and the WiFi isn't working properly. Most likely some bleeding edge updates that the computer didn't like. Maybe the kernel. It is on the desktop computer I will install Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ok
<vegaaaaaaa> It has an Nvidia 1070 and an AMD RX570 or something.
<vegaaaaaaa> Not sure which of those drivers that ruined the Mint installation. I think the amdgpu did the havoc.
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu can handle most desktop HW quite well, but 2 different brand gpu can pose a problem in some cases , especially with multiple monitors
<vegaaaaaaa> I see. I use 1-2 monitors.
<vegaaaaaaa> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports is the official KDE backport?
<BluesKaj> I don't know much about using multiple gpus/monitors
<vegaaaaaaa> Hmm. Unsupported packages from untrusted PPA?
<BluesKaj> from launchpad ?
<vegaaaaaaa> Yeah
<vegaaaaaaa> But I guess it's just a typical warning since it is not the standard experience
<BluesKaj> you can find it here with instructions
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> yeah, backports are development repos
<BluesKaj> for early adopters
<vegaaaaaaa> But it sounds more stable to use Kubuntu+KDE-PPA than neon or Manjaro. Right?
<vegaaaaaaa> No bashing intended at all. Just trying to navigate the jungle.
<BluesKaj> dunno about manjaro, but Kubuntu backport ppas are usually quite stable
<vegaaaaaaa> Manjaro has been stable for me, KDE included, but I want the Ubuntu docs, support and guides. And I do not trust the AUR. So I think I will be happy with Kubuntu again. :)
<vegaaaaaaa> Thanks for your input BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa,  glad to help :-)
<vegaaaaaaa> When is 5.13 landing in the backports?
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa, not sure , but you can add the ninjas ppa if you're feeling adventurous https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/plasma/+index
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa, just installed plasma 5.13.3 and all is well so far, but I'm a Kubuntu tester so I run Kubuntu Cosmic 18.10 development OS.
<BluesKaj> stuff to do for a few mins...bbl
<vegaaaaaaa> BluesKaj: Nice. I will just wait for it to land in the backports PPA. No problem.
<BluesKaj> vegaaaaaaa, yeah, gonna remove the ninja ppa now since it's stable as is. That way no conflits will come up until it's in the backports by default
<BluesKaj> this is a normal procedure for testing edgy ppas
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl, gonna try it on 18,04
<phoenix_firebrd> does digikam have a official irc channel?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is it #digikam?
<BluesKaj>  one # indicates it's official
<BluesKaj> bbl
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<GutterKid> Hello all
<vegaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Is "# dd bs=4M if=/path/to/kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress oflag=sync" fine for putting Kubuntu on an USB?
<vegaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Should I tweak the bs-value?
<ed4567876> hi, I am on laptop and my ctrl (both keys) dont work, not even detected by xev, what can I do
<ed4567876> ?
<chrs> Does anyone on here use Kmymoney that would be willing to answer a few questions?
<oft_gegong> that would be NotKmymoney
<oft_gegong> j/king
<chrs> Just curious. I've never used it and I'm curious about it. Why does it ask for account information during setup?
<oft_gegong> probably because it's primarily a client
<chrs> Does it transfer any of my banking information over the internet or access my account directly online?
<oft_gegong> I've never heard of a KDE application that accesses bank information, let me do some check ups..
<chrs> Awesome thank you. I did some research myself but I wasn't able to find the infromation I was looking for. If its only a local-only thing, then I dont mind, but if its wanting to do outside communication, I'm not too srue. lol
<oft_gegong> so it's like Quicken, which is money manager software. And also like Microsoft's MS-money. I'm guessing it does things like transaction/withdrawal/deposit accounting, keeping track of money. You'll probably have to see if you bank is compatible with kmymoney
<oft_gegong> honestly I've been using a computer a long time, my bank I usually go through their website
<oft_gegong> with like firefox or seamonkey web browser
<oft_gegong> it looks/appears like a 95% "outside" thing. But the logging into banking online services might be optional through a command-line switch.
<chrs> Sorry to whoever I was speaking with about Kmymoney. My computer crashed. Stupid vmware lol
<oft_gegong> "chrs (~chris@209.107.216.145) has left this server (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)." aha!
<oft_gegong> chrs_:   `apt-cache show kmymoney' to show a summary of the package without having to install it
#kubuntu 2019-07-22
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> good morning what it is DnsCrypt
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> Your disguise: 100.0% Your money anonymity reliable or you're not using them(I don't use anything)
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> WebRTC works
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> To test your DNS logged in to check
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ch0c4gJh/file_16656.jpg it means all is well
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ynrbsgt0/file_16657.jpg it means all is well
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> DNSCrypt sounds like the precursor to DoT/DoH.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> KDE connect does not work on mobile set up everything seems to be
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> AA all earned ))
<lordievader> What does not work, specifically?
<lordievader> Here it even works over VPN (Wireguard), which is quite neat.
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> remote entry does not work keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> 😔
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> KDE connect
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> In VLC Media Player detected dangerous vulnerability … Operation of vulnerability allows to disclose user data.hmm Teams of specialists from CERT-Bund has discovered a vulnerability in free cross-platform media player VLC Media Player. The vulnerability allows remote code execution.((
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<knightdre-M> is my ryzen 2400g processor is compactible with this distro
<diogenes_> knightdre-M, write a usb stick and try it out in live session.
<BluesKaj> yes it should be
<BluesKaj> knightdre-M, kde-neon isn't supported in this chat, try #kde-neon
<knightdre-M> is there a proper driver for amd ryzen 2400g in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> Knight_Dre was added by: Knight_Dre
<viewer|64> is there driver for ryzen 2400g in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> N0um3n0 was added by: N0um3n0
<Blake337> Hm .. not the most active channel I've seen
<Blake337> 270 users
<tomreyn> Blake337: if this was an attempt to spur a conversation then try again.
<Blake337> Not really no. Just a statement
<tomreyn> alright, back to sleep ;-)
<Blake337> night
<mparillo> Blake337: There is some chit-chat  in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Blake337> Thanks
<mcj> Hello all, I am having this weird issue when using Kubuntu 19.04 and Slack which is downloaded from Snap(?)
<mcj> It seems to be a supported place to download software from in the Muon Discover app
<mcj> The problem is that when I click a link in Slack, it takes about one minute for the URL to get passed over to Firefox
<mcj> It is strange behavior since it seriously takes about one full minute from click of a link, to opening in the browser. So it's working
<mcj> I went into my Default Applications and ensured that Firefox was set to default (it is not set this way by default for some reason, or doesn't have all of it's defaults)
<ajo-> hi somoene is here
<ajo-> ?
#kubuntu 2019-07-23
<lordievader> Good morning
<kionon> Howdy, I just installed kubuntu and I have a few questions about getting things set up how I want.
<kionon> How do I get rid of every instance of task manager?
<kionon> I don't want anything like that in my panel.
<kionon> I've tried, but I just keep producing more of them, not getting rid of the one that comes standard to begin with.
<kionon> Hmm.. Maybe it did it that time.
<RikMills> click the 'configure panel' button on you panel, then hover the mouse over existing task manager
<RikMills> should be a popup with a remove option
<kionon> Yeah, I had done that, but it wouldn't give me the remove option.
<kionon> It finally did, but it took several attempts and accidental multiplying so I'd end up with like four of them. Very annoying.
<kionon> Plasma seems incredibly sensitive to any kind of mouse movement versus other DEs.
<kionon> Perfect example, trying to move the clock, I dragged it off the panel, and now I cannot put it back.
<kionon> Is there a way to do that, or do I just need to remove it from the desktop and re-add it?
<RikMills> Can't say I have ever had much trouble. Input hardware and sensitivities vary though
<kionon> And is there a way to lower mouse sensitivity, it seems a bit too happy to do things when I don't want it to. Can't complain it isn't super responsive though. Incredibly fast. Just... too fast.
<RikMills> I can drag it back on here
<kionon> I haven't used KDE since like 2001, so...
<kionon> I just removed it and re-added it
<kionon> Okay, I turned pointer speed down and set it to flat rather than adaptive.
<kionon> I think adaptive is the thing I am not used to. It was reading how hard I may or may not have been pushing the mouse and accelerating exponentially, which may be why it felt like I had lost control of it.
<kionon> Is plank the recommended dock on plasma?
<kionon> I usually use Docky, but it does not appear in the software manager
<kionon> Also, can I possibly change the main menu icon from the KDE symbol to something else?
<kionon> I definitely need to turn down animations and the transparency effects. Giving me a headache.
<kionon> Welp, I am guessing 19.04 broke compatibilty with any of the available downloadable themes, none of them do the borders correctly save the default themes.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gonssal> Hi. Since yesterday update to frameworks 5.59, when using Dolphin to copy files to a FTP server if the file already exists the Omit/Overwrite doesn't appear and the transfer gets stuck. Anyone else having this problem?
<BluesKaj> gonssal, I use sftp to a remote server, but i haven't encountered that on dupes, just goes back to the prompt on the cli, altho you may be using filezilla which may behave differently
<BluesKaj> oh dolphin , my mistake
<BluesKaj> is this within a LAN or?
<gonssal> No, just a standard FTP server. Worked fine until yesterday's Frameworks update. Now I can't upload existing FTP files unless deleting them beforehand, which is a no-go, so basically can't upload.
<BluesKaj> gonssal, are you sure it's the frameworks upgrade that caused this issue?
<gonssal> Well it's the only thing that changed yesterday, I'll try relogging just in case
<BluesKaj> ok
<gonssal> Yeah same thing, no Omit/Overwrite dialog and transfer stuck forever.
<BluesKaj> maybe a reboot will settle it, relogins sometimes won't
<gonssal> Same thing after reboot, installing Filezilla I guess. Thanks for answering anyways. Cya.
<BluesKaj> ok gonssal, good luck
<gonssal> After one last test while installing Filezilla, there's clearly a memory leak involved in the FTP file transfer issue. After failing to show the Omit/Overwrite dialog, even if I cancel the transfer Dolphin keeps increasing it's used memory by arround 2MB per second, it's already at 1.4GB. Worst update in years.
<Guest44894> hola
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sau
#kubuntu 2019-07-24
<user|90689> .
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> (Photo, 1179x867) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wDnWCTF7/file_16701.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Discover is stuck. I am unable to install any software.
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> 19.04
<valorie> you might have to kill it
<valorie> possibly it's trying to fetch something unfetchable
<valorie> although usually it just gracefully reports that
<imac_> I have found that It can't always Fetch all items if I don't let it fully load first before searchig software
<imac_> Discover works pretty good onw, but still needs some stability work
<imac_>  now*
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @valorie, Will restart my laptop and see.
<valorie> well, you can just kill discover
<valorie> run `top` in the commandline
<valorie> and see what number discover is
<valorie> then `killall #discover#` where #discover# is a number
<valorie> as reported by top
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @valorie, It worked. Thank you so much.
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> After re-opening after a few moments
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> it says up to date
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> cool
<valorie> top can be very useful
<valorie> htop as well
<valorie> !top
<valorie> huh
<valorie> silly ubottu
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @valorie, Thanks for all your help valorie and imac
<valorie> oh you are welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> yep i like htop
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Yabsruti756 Kumari was added by: Yabsruti756 Kumari
<IrcsomeBot> <Yabsruti756 Kumari> Fwd from Announced: ♎️ Fаcеbook аnnouncеd Prе-sаlе tokеn Cаlibrа … ✅ Dеtаils 👉 https://calibra-ico.net
<gmoutso> Please help. Cannot logout/shutdown on kubuntu. Xorg.0.log says (EE) Failed to open authorization file "/var/run/sddm/{eeaa3046-9ace-4bef-ae9f-01d9478dabf5}": No such file or directory
<diogenes_> gmoutso, does: systemctl poweroff works?
<gmoutso> sudo shutdown now works
<gmoutso> I haven';t tried systemctl poweroff. should I? (I will have to leave you now if I do)
<diogenes_> the thing is, i don't know the answer to your question but if systemctl poweroff works, you create a shortcut and use it as a temporary workaround.
<gmoutso> Thanks diogenes. I am at work and don't want to shutdown now. I will try it later
<diogenes_> ok
<gmoutso> is there a log file to trace everthing that happend once I logout from KDE? I ask because logout (and shutdown) hangs
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Quantxt - was added by: Quantxt -
<IrcsomeBot> <Quantxt -> hi to all … guys can you help me?
<BluesKaj> Quantxt state your issue, we'll try to help
<IrcsomeBot> <Quantxt -> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sjiLEZgv/file_16704.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Quantxt -> I heard that  dont recommend using autoremove as you can delete the necessary files … p.s sorry for my eng
<BluesKaj> Quantxt, not true, I do it all the time after updates/upgrades without any problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Quantxt -> @BluesKaj, thx ❤️
<sid21g>  Is there a way to keep Konversation IRC connected? I always have to add the IRC groups and chat history is lost too.
<genii> sid21g: It should be saving it's configuration normally into ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc and other things like what size the default window should be and general settings into ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation ..so maybe it can't write  in there ( possible if it was run somehow previously as root, or some other thing happened to change it's write access)
<genii> If you do ls -l ~/.kde/share/config/  the username and groupname should all correspond to the username which you are logged in as
<sid21g> genii: it is for ubuntu 18.04
<genii> sid21g: Regardless if you are using Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu,Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Mate, or regular Ubuntu, this is where it's config files should be at
<sid21g> genii: got it
<sid21g> so there is no inbuild fix
<genii> Actually, the location may have changed to ~/config/
<genii> If I recall all the different rc files are suposed to be getting into a unified area
<IrcsomeBot> afx00 was added by: afx00
<VeryBewitching> Hey folks; did an update today (18.04) and Amarok crashes on launch.  The error deals with a potentially corrupt InnoDB database.  Where is this stored and how can I force recovery of it?
<tomreyn> VeryBewitching: innodb is a mysql storage engine, do you have a mysql server installed ithere?
<VeryBewitching> I do, and I know what InnoDB is, but I don't know where Amarok stores it's copy of it.
<VeryBewitching> I'm assuming it spawns it's own mysqld for the music database
<tomreyn> VeryBewitching: i'd expect it to be a database stored somewhere below /var/lib/mysql as usual
<tomreyn> but i never installed amarok, certainly not with a mysql backend, so i'm afraid i would not know.
<VeryBewitching> Nah, it uses it's own local copy I think, still digging for it
<tomreyn> possibly ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/mysqle/
<tomreyn> this package doesn't look too happy by the way:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amarok  https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=amarok  https://tracker.debian.org/news/871662/amarok-removed-from-testing/
<VeryBewitching> I know, Amarok is a great application though, even given how dated it is.  No other player boasts the same kinds of features that it is.  Cantata comes close in some areas, but I definitely prefer Amarok.
<IrcsomeBot> yujik dt was added by: yujik dt
<matt__> hello
<matt__> first time with Kubuntu
<matt__> and with Konversation
<matt__> what all can it do
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> matt__: you can talk to people from all over the world
<tomreyn> you would have had to respond to matt within a minute after he posted his latest line.
#kubuntu 2019-07-25
<keithzg-M> tomreyn: Riot.im works well for that too (you can see joins and parts)
<Fuze> Installing kubuntu 18 and want to use Btrfs. Do  SWAP, /home and / partitions make sense?
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<OerHeks> i think there is a btrfs factoid too
<Fuze> OerHeks: I see it mentions logical partitions but no primary partitions
<Fuze> i have intermediate knowledge on partitioning just a few things I’m confused about for the manual install
<Fuze>  Does kubuntu to have their own partitioning documentation ?
<fuze> Just joined back not sure if I missed something
<fuze> I see primary are the same as extended partitions. Do I need primary if I’m using EFI? I have primary on my old PC but I think only caus it’s MBR right?
<fuze> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> fuze: If you are using uefi you want to use GPT.
<pragomer> hi. running kubuntu 19.04. How can I change the icons of firefox? https://i.imgur.com/FtjIeKw.png  I changed the gtk-icons to "breeze" in system-settings, but this looks like adwaita.. Did I miss something?
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> @IrcsomeBot - Installed Kubuntu 18.04 on my new laptop and  love it. I can't wait for the next LTS when available. Thanks for the hard work! 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Great to hear :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey thanks @PaulSerafini for that feedback, we really appreciate it
<user|20085> hello, I just installed lubuntu 19.04 on my pc and when I boot it the desktop looks like some lines as if it didn't load.  but the cursor does look good
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|20085> hello, I just installed lubuntu 19.04 on my pc and when I boot it the desktop looks like some lines as if it didn't load.  but the cursor does look good. My pc is an Intel celeron 3.06GHz and 2GB ram
<diogenes_> user|20085, lubuntu? with l or with k?
<user|20085> Kubuntu sorry
<diogenes_> so the installation went well?
<user|20085> yes, it completed successfully without errors
<diogenes_> which means it booted file in live session just after the installation was done, you rebooted and it started with the black screen?
<user|20085> Yes
<user|20085> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cu8C2ERR6VkafZeXnagQ?signature=904aa58ee4e48a5f14148c90677655df3fbe6d6cc70c1d16945f29a16652b49b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjQwNTY1MTh9
<diogenes_> well the 2 quick thoughts that come to mind is: 1) either you re-used the previous /home partition or 2) you was connected to the internet while installing and it pulled out some updated that your hardware didn't like.
<user|20085> So I have to reinstall it without downloading updates?
<lordievader> What gpu do you have?
<user|20085> Intel celeron 3.06GHz
<diogenes_> did you use the separate /home partition that you have used previously?
<lordievader> And did you overwrote a previous install, like diogenes_ suggests?
<lordievader> user|20085: Could your pastebin the output of `lspci -k|grep VGA`?
<user|20085> Yes, previously had ubuntu installed
<diogenes_> bingo!
<diogenes_> now what you have to do is to create a new user and you should be fine.
<BluesKaj> don't forget nomodeset, it couid help
<lordievader> Or move/rename ~/.config.
<user|20085> but before installation I told him to partition it as ext4
<lordievader> `nomodeset` is a bit of a last resort when booting gives absolutely no output. This is not the case for user|20085
<diogenes_> ^^^
<lordievader> user|20085: Actually format, or 'use as'?
<user|20085> ext4 format
<BluesKaj> wth??
<lordievader> ?
<user|3984> Hi, I'm sorry, I'm the one you were helping with the black screen, I had a problem with my connection
<lordievader> user|3984: Try creating a new user and see if the issue persists for that new user.
<user|3984> I just started in live mode and the same thing happens to me too, there are streaks on the screen
<lordievader> Could your pastebin the output of `lspci -k|grep VGA`?
<user|3984> I don't believe, I can't use the terminal
<BluesKaj> I've used separate /home partitions in the past with new installs and no issues as long as one sets the mountpoint for /home during the partioning phase and install to /
<lordievader> user|3984: You can't switch to a tty? (ctrl + alt + f1)
<user|3984> Yes
<BluesKaj> think f1 is reserved , try f2-f6
<lordievader> If you have an internet connection you can pipe to termbin (`<command> | nc termbin.com 9999`) and get a pastebin link.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Depends on the configuration.
<BluesKaj> everything depends on configuration :-)
<lordievader> There are some conventions on which to use for what. But ultimately it is left to the distro/sysadmin/user.
<BluesKaj> not difficult to try f2
<user|3984> ok i already have a terminal
<IrcsomeBot> Farah2001magh was added by: Farah2001magh
<IrcsomeBot> <Farah2001magh> Would you please subscribe to this channel ☹️ I created for my friend 🙏 his birthday is coming and I wanted to give it to him ....  So people see how much great he is ...  … https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGwNxBgZF5q16vnePSMpGBg  … Please help me to reach more 🙏
<user|3984> when using the lspci command I think vga I get: VGA compatible controller: Nvidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX / MX 400] (rev b2)
<BluesKaj> user|3984, did update and upgrade?
<user|3984> Yes
<BluesKaj> and?
<BluesKaj> any changes?
<user|3984> nothing in them
<user|3984> Could it be that my graph does not support kde?
<BluesKaj> it does, the default open source driver is nouveau, unless you already had your previous OS configured with a closed source nvidia driver
<user|3984> well then problem solved, thank you all for the help
<lordievader> Erm, what?
<lordievader> How does this solve anything?
<lordievader> Oh well, not my problem 😋
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> they''ll come back :-)
<pragomer> I have selected breeze everywhere for gtk-apps: https://i.imgur.com/jIhKiKY.png   But firefox still shows these ugly bookmarks-folder-icons: https://i.imgur.com/NQluYu1.png
<pragomer> any tips?
<BluesKaj> pragomer, check your icon themes there
<RikMills> IIRC, they are part of the Firefox linux theming, so not changed by the system gtk theme
<pragomer> oh, ok. So I cannot something about this?
<RikMills> not if you quit the channel
<MaroonedAnchor> RikMills: lol
<fuze> Does kubuntu ask for primary or logical partition even when installing in efi mode?
<OerHeks> no, EFI mode can only be done on GPT, not MBR
<OerHeks> if you have mbr, change it to gpt
<OerHeks> kubuntu might take just 1 partition, incl swapfile
<fuze> How do I change to gpt? I selected gpt only in rufus
<fuze> I already installed windows 10
<OerHeks> then, i guess, if you have mbr on that windows 10 machine, it is not installed in UEFI mode
<OerHeks> if you do have gpt, why do you ask anyway?
<fuze> Actually looks like I installed windows in mbr mode
<fuze> Figured it would default to EFI, I’ll just reinstall
<fuze> So do I have to do something in the bios to make it GPT?
<fuze> OerHeks: to duel boot linux and windows do I install the grub boot loader on the first partition windows created? It’s ntfs
<fuze> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zQ6kY4po/1564083391.JPG
<tomreyn> fuze: if you're uefi booting then all boot loaders must go onto the first "efi system partition (esp)" your mainboard firmware detects when it scans the attached storages after power cycling / on.
<tomreyn> be aware of bug 1396379 though
<ubottu> bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396379
<valorie> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: krita): pixel-based image manipulation program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 14507 kB, installed size 61116 kB
#kubuntu 2019-07-26
<ram_> hi
<calcmandan> hi
<pragomer> hi. I wanted to try kde-connect for the first time. I am under kubuntu 19.04. When trying to browser through the filesystem of my phone, I get this errormessage (in german):
<pragomer> https://i.imgur.com/MiSsfpi.png
<pragomer> what means: error while mounting the filesystem: The device does not respond
<pragomer> any ideas whats causing this?
<salsa4life> hardware failure
<pragomer> of what. of my phone?
<salsa4life> or device is locked
<pragomer> is is not locked
<pragomer> trying to reboot my galaxy s7
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @pragomer, I have the same.
<pragomer> the same PROBLEM?
<salsa4life> the same phone i guess
<pragomer> its this problem I think:
<pragomer> https://github.com/Bajoja/indicator-kdeconnect/issues/10
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> paragomer: the same issue, not the same phone
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> the linked github issue is for nautilius, they claim that dolphiin works. So it isn"t that issue
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<user|70381> system requirement ?
<user|70381> for installing kubuntu
<tomreyn> yes, a system is a requirement.
<M_aD> 6 minutes too late to the party tomreyn
<tomreyn> or not within the same minute when they asked
<M_aD> pointless either way :D :D :D
<debasis> ??
<Guest72464> 123
#kubuntu 2019-07-27
<valorie> how weird to see KDE bugs on github
<valorie> :(
<valorie> why do people do this
<OerHeks> reporting kde bugs to 'microsoft'? this is so 2019...
<OerHeks> security issues, valorie ?
<valorie> I was just reading up in the chan
<valorie> it was a great big string about a weird bug in kde-connect
<valorie> but then I've found people reporting kubuntu bugs on facebook!
<valorie> in groups we have no control of
<OerHeks> oh, or open on pastebin, en posted in #u ...
<valorie> yep
<rupi_> Hello people. I need help installing my Geforce 940MX on this machine. but i'm an amateur in terms of Linux. can anyone help me? here are my device info: Kernel ver. 5.0.0-21-generic;  processor: Intel i5; #22-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 2 13:27:33 UTC 2019.
<pragomer> hello. would you have any advice why my gimp 2.10.x seems to have a buggy default dark mode on kubuntu 19.04 ?    https://i.imgur.com/16kkTQa.png
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mrokii> Hello. Is it possible to have Kubuntu, after a reboot, reopen all apps and folders automatically that were open before?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Mrokii, System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Desktop Session -> Restore Previos session
<Mrokii> Great. :)
<k0oda> Hey guys
<amy665> so is using the last lts release still safe , if using backports to upgrade everything?
<amy665> I'm not interested in having to back everything up for a full reinstall atm
<amy665> i'm referring to 16.04
<amy665> lts
<IrcsomeBot> <speedyjp2gmd> Latest LTS is 18.04 version
<amy665> i know that , but I have heard trying to do a distro upgrade has a high likelyhood of messing up
<amy665> so I'm assuming i'd have to back everything up and then reinstall
<amy665> which I don't want to do atm
<amy665> this is an older computer , but its my work-horse of sorts , settings wallpapers , programs ect.
<amy665> don't have an entire day to spend here soon to do that
<amy665> Well i'll check back later this weekend maybe somebody will be around then.
<amy665> well ok now I nee some real help , I just "updated" kubuntu 16.04 to the newest 18 version , I thought all went well until it rebooted
<amy665> its sitting at a promt now
<valorie> amy665: I would do a backup
<valorie> and then upgrade
<amy665> asked for username and pass
<valorie> and?
<amy665> and once entered nothing but aznother prompt
<valorie> nothing?
<valorie> you have to login
<amy665> i did
<valorie> unless you have an empty password
<amy665> black screen almost like terminal
<valorie> ah
<amy665> it is the terinal
<valorie> it IS a terminal
<amy665> yea
<valorie> so I would do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> and see if something was left half-upgraded
<amy665> k it running
<valorie> otherwise you could have perhaps a graphic driver problem
<valorie> in which case you might have to do "nomodeset"
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<amy665> it says some packegs were automaticly installed but not required
<amy665> was instant it didn't download anything
<amy665> terminal says to use auto remove
<amy665> o upgraded 0 installed
<amy665> ohh and 0 t remove
<amy665> so um wth
<amy665> tried apt nomodeset and it said invalid opersation
<amy665> tried start x and vent to nvidia screen like before but came back to terminal
<amy665> says at end of msg tried to use log file , then "waiting for x server to shut down
<amy665> back to terminal again lol
<amy665> so any ideas on where to go
<amy665> so nobody with any ideas?
<amy665> i read that article and said it applies to 10.0 and 10.1 respectly
<amy665> is there a kernel command i can use to deleted its setting file and for it to try to reconfigure?
<amy665> start x tries to start something , i get nvidiea graphics screen , then back to the terminal with same msg
<amy665> all  wihin 2 seconds
<amy665> any parameters that might make it try to atleast get to desktop
<valorie> you can't apt nomodeset
<valorie> anybody around who can help amy with this?
<valorie> I've never had to do it so I'm not sure
<valorie> and that link is not very enlightening
<valorie> can't be too hard because people do it all the time
<amy665> yes its dated i read thru it
<valorie> it's just a setting -- apt doesn't do settings
<amy665> is there maybe a new video driver package i can download thru the terminal?
<amy665> that might help
<valorie> well, it's a kernal boot option
<amy665> all worked fine a fw hours ago in 16.04
<valorie> kernel
<valorie> right, the kernel has been upgraded too
<amy665> how do i figure that out?
<amy665> only one os on this coptuer
<amy665> the one that's messed up now that is
<amy665> it boots directly to terminal
<valorie> try pushing f6 as you boot
<amy665> ask for login
<valorie> amy665: since nobody but me seems to be around and I'm no help, try in #ubuntu
<valorie> bigger channel, more people, more help
<valorie> sorry that I don't know how to help
<valorie> and am about to leave my keyboard
<valorie> best of luck
<amy665> well hit f6 and it now goes to a black screen lol
<amy665> well something different
<amy665> and waits
<amy665> for around 10 seconds then goes to same login screen
<amy665> top says  "Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<amy665> then under it a login prompt
<amy665> well valorie  thx for the ideas, i'll try to show up later maybe more eople here
<amy665> well tryig to update does nothing it ays all up to date
<amy665> i should of known better
#kubuntu 2019-07-28
<oh4> I've been dealing (since my install) with an issue that freezes my computer and then it automatically reboots. I think I nailed it down to Google Chrome being the culprit since I noticed it seems to happen shortly after I open it
<oh4> anyone else ran into this with Chrome?
<wylel> Why is fwupd held back for updates?
<fuze> I get these errors after the halt command with my wireless card installed. Is it a problem? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/odAM9yO0/IMG_3762.JPG
<fuze> they show up quickly during shutdown as well
<valorie> fuze: I haven't, however have you tried chromium instead?
<valorie> or falkon, which is my full-time browser now
<valorie> it's possible it is a heat issue
<magic_ninja_work> what is the kde runtime?
<oderus> hey. when i connect my phone to my desktop, it offers a list of things (open in gwenview, view files, etc). How could I add an option to this?
<valorie> oderus: such as?
<valorie> I assume you mean via KDE Connect
<valorie> I hear the team loves having new contributors
<botch> Hello
<oderus> valorie: no, i mean when i ook my phone to the desktop physically and it asks what I want to do with it
<valorie> aha
<valorie> good question
<valorie> I guess it's better to ask in #kde
<valorie> although it's rather quiet except around euro-working hours
<oderus> valorie: ah ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rodrigoty23> does anybody here know where i could find the source code of kubuntu 19.04?
<rodrigoty23> i found ubuntu 16.04 but cant seem to find kubuntu 19.04. thank you.
<BluesKaj> rodrigoty23, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<mathieu> nobody speak here ?
<DarinMiller> mathiew ...not too many people active today, did you need assistance?
<jose__> saludos
<jose__> de q trata este chat
<jose__> hola
<tomreyn> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#kubuntu 2020-07-20
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn after getting rid of the amd driver I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers and then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade and it all works, no pcie errors, all fine,
<linuxuserftw> so a) this is clearly an amd error like you said from beginning onward b) I now have a much better idea of what failed and c) I can think about upgrading to 20.04 when I have backed up my software and d) (though still fearing this) I could give the BIOS an update ;)
<linuxuserftw> tomreyn will add more info to the ticket and perhaps how I resolved it, or even close it, since this might not even be a kernel issue, not sure, but will for sure update the question on askubuntu, all good and thank you heaps for your help and guidance
<jeegsy> can anyone help me with this. Im on kubuntu 20.04 using nvidia driver 450. I have noticed that none of my deskop widgets with graphs/charts show them. For example, the cpu load widget only shows the text and not the associated chart
<jeegsy> I suspect it has to do with the qt settings but im not sure
<IrcsomeBot> AlexeyNikitin01 was added by: AlexeyNikitin01
<IrcsomeBot> <AlexeyNikitin01> Hello friends! … missing microphone from kubuntu 20.04 … How to return the microphone.
<mijora> whats up peeps! :)
<ford1970> salut a tous :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<c1f> bonjour
<c1f> quelqu'un est la?
<c1f> pute
<BluesKaj> !fr | c1f
<ubottu> c1f: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<c1f> ha nickel lol
<c1f> thanks
<BluesKaj> yw
<IrcsomeBot> Kai was added by: Kai
<nicofee-M> Hi, can someone confirm that ring-kde is not packaged for (K)Ubuntu? That would explain https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424469
<ubottu> KDE bug 424469 in general "Install through Discover fails" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<BluesKaj> nicofee-M, never heard of ring-kde
<M_aD> BluesKaj: https://github.com/KDE/ring-kde
<BluesKaj> M_aD, we're more concerned with default packages from the repos here
<BluesKaj> or any package avaialble in the repos
<M_aD> you said you never heard of ring-kde so i provided you a link to it
<M_aD> as for the rest, idc
<BluesKaj> and I replied that if it's in the repos then we can deal with it
<RikMills> nicofee-M: it is not packaged.
<M_aD> BluesKaj: misunderstood
<nicofee-M> RikMills: Thanks for confirming :)
<RikMills> don't think many distros have!
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai> Hi , i need help to resolve the display issue on kubuntu 20.04, i am using hp prodesk 600 g3, i5 6500T, intel HD graphics 530, the problem is i can get only 4K at 24 and 30hz...i have dual boot windows 10 and i can get 4k 60hz on the same setup....i verified and found that the driver is installed on kubuntu but no 60hz....please help
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> Kubuntu 20.04. Recognizes my headphones but no sound is coming out
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> I just remembered I didn't check install third-party stuff when I installed, could this be the reason and if so can I do it after the fact?
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> @jelempho, Doing `alsactl restore` works but I figure is a temporary fix. Any ideas on a fix?
<Toast> What do people here do for colour management on 20.04. I see displaycal was dropped because of a python2 dependency.
<diogenes_> Toast, on XFCE it's colord, not sure about KDE.
<Toast> diogenes_: Thanks.
<diogenes_> yw
<Toast> OK, I needed colord-kde. I already had colord, but the  colord-kde package enabled the settings gui.
<Toast> That will allow me to load my previously generated profiles at least.
<aiena> On kubuntu often my desktop becomes completely black (only taskbar no wallpaper etc). Usually deleting the plasma-rc fixes it. But I do not understand why it happens.
<aiena> I am on kubuntu 20.04 LTS. Completely fresh (reformatted root partition no third party repos)
<aiena> hmm got it. Its something to do with screen switching.
<aiena> How do I get the KDE screen switch option when I dont have the button (CUrrently it works if I press the combo on the laptop keyboard) but most usb keyboards dont have that option.
<aiena> I use my laptop like a desktop with an HDMI capble plugged in and a USB KB.
#kubuntu 2020-07-21
<kbdlnx> Hey guys anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Data Grime> can you show your code?
<somehuman> hello, if i use ubuntu (not kubuntu) but installed kde on it, am i still allowed to ask for help and support here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<Walk35317> Hi everyone!
<Walk35317> I'm so sorry for asking such a silly thing, please forgive me. But can someone explain me how to use the meta key to open the application menu? I literally tried every single things written in the various forums, but nothing has changed after that I installed and removed Latte Dock.
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> @Walk35317, Add a kubuntu default panel on
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KcoavW2f/file_33867.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> top panel kubuntu default panel  left latte dock
<Walk35317> @revers3stark26 Ok, I will try it right now
<Walk35317> @revers3stark26 Ok, I tried, but nothing works, I tried to set the shortcut Alt+F1 to the menu but when I press the meta key for example now, it doesn't open
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> its working fine for me  try reset globle shortcut
<Walk35317> @revers3stark26 Done, but nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> first it also happend with me but after reset it fixed
<Walk35317> @revers3stark26 should I try to install ksuperkey?
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> try it
<Walk35317> @revers3stark26 Ok, now everything works! Thanks a lot for your help! Have a nice day!
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> i did a update and now when i try to add a wedget desktop screen goes black  only latte dock showing no wallpaper  then i had to hard reboot to fix it 😭
<IrcsomeBot> <revers3stark26> or i have to go to settings and add a virtual desktop and delete previous one to fix it this happens every time i try to add wedgits
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello, I have to upgrade my GPU and I want to buy an rx550. Btw the width is not compatible with my little case. I was wondering to buy a nvidia gt1030 because it's thinner and cheaper..but.. I am switching from nvidia to AMD also because of driver madness
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Any advice? Should I buy nvidia again?
<BluesKaj> @Franzpow, maybe your question can be answered quicker in the ##hardware chat
<diogenes_> Franzpow, if you want to get a more qualified answer about the most supported Nvidia card, ask in #nouveau.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmm I need official nvidia drivers.. But I am trying to ask in the other channels, thanks
<diogenes_> Franzpow, the idea is different, if your the card is well supported by nouveau then it would be a great choice because after some time, Nvidia stopps support for older cards and then you are left only with 1 option, which is nouveau because you will not longer be able to use the Nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> as long as it fits
<franzo> well I already tried Nouveau with my old gt710 and it was quite unusable
<franzo> it was really laggy
<franzo> I think that's a similar situation considering that people report bad performance in games etc. with those drivers and nvidia, unfortunately
<franzo> but the rx550 doesn't fit unless it's low profile :/
<diogenes_> franzo, that's why i told you to get the information which card is best supported by nouvea, for instance my Nvidia card is not supported anymore by Nvidia driver never than 390+ so if there was no nouveau i'd have had to throw it in the garbage.
<diogenes_> newer*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Well my gt710 is fine with 440 driver so I suppose the gt1030 that is newer is also fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I would like to avoid nvidia
<BluesKaj> franzo, ghave you checked systemsettings>hardware>driver manager for the linux nvidia driver available, (not nouveau)
<R13ose> BluesKaj: seems the script works
<BluesKaj> ok R13ose, good to know
<R13ose> BluesKaj: do you want me to find you one that might work with your vpn?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, thanks, but  I'll stick with my setup as is.
<R13ose> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Blueskaj I am using 440
<isuch_atlinux> whats up
<trisquel> h
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> h
<konvnewb> ?
#kubuntu 2020-07-22
<philectro> Good idea https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/who-needs-vinyl-records-when-youve-got-raspberry-pi-and-nfc/
<philectro> convivial
<philectro> l'industrie de la musique devrait faire ça en partenariat avec les box alexa/google/etc
<philectro> oops sorry i have make a mistake :p
<luka> Hi
<ggsl4> so
<ggsl4> Hu
<ggsl4> What is this?
<diogenes_> !topic | ggsl4
<ubottu> ggsl4: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ggsl4> yeah sorry, as soon as I started the conversation app, it directly connected me to this
<Metamorphosis> Hello. For some strange reason Kubuntu 20.04 decides to open the downloaded images (on Firefox or Falkon download menus) with a very old-fashioned software called "Image Magic" instead of the default Gwenview. How can I fix this issue?
<Kubuntu-Benutzer> Gibt es bei Kubuntu eine möglichkeit einen Fingerprint-Sensor zum Login zu benutzen?
<diogenes_> !de Kubuntu-Benutzer
<diogenes_> !de | Kubuntu-Benutzer
<ubottu> Kubuntu-Benutzer: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OneTwoThree> Hello?
<diogenes_> hello
<OneTwoThree> I've recently upgraded to kubuntu 20.04, upgrade went smoothly (thanks to anyone involved). However now I'm getting lockups in the desktop. I think it's down to an IO issue
<OneTwoThree> I thought it might have been due to swap being used, so I shoved another 16 gigs on memory in. And still having the same issue
<OneTwoThree> Not really sure where to look next
<diogenes_> OneTwoThree, and specifica pattern? (e.g. when you open some specific app or something)
<OneTwoThree> Mainly when I'm opening a minimized window
<OneTwoThree> Could it be compositor?
<diogenes_> OneTwoThree, yes try to change the backend from openGL to xrender.
<OneTwoThree> Looks different, but I'll give it a spin. Thanks!
<diogenes_> ok
<OneTwoThree> Is this a known issue? Guessing it's nVidia up to their usual stuff
<diogenes_> freezes can happen for many various reasons, it's always a trial and failure method of troubleshooting.
<OneTwoThree> I did notice that when I was trying to solve it, I hadn't upgraded my gpu driver yet and was getting logs everytime I tried to open a window in journalctl
<OneTwoThree> But hopefully should be fixed now. Thanks again.
<diogenes_> yw
<zethius> New to KDe
<zethius> From GNOME
<zethius> Need some tips
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Like what tips
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> The world's your oyster
<zethius> It is just very big and confusing
<zethius> Compared to gnome
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I see
<zethius> A part of me wants to go back to gnome and another part of me wants to explore it
<zethius> I needed hours just to understand the settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Don't know about gnome but I came from Ubuntu and I feel KDE is a lot sleeker
<OneTwoThree> Same here
<OneTwoThree> Well what do you want to change zethius?
<zethius> I think I like GNOME because it's so...light and everything is at your finger tips
<zethius> But KDE looks a million times better
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Maybe install some themes
<OneTwoThree> I'd swap the default taskbar to the search one. It's so much easier for finding your way around
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> If you've an android phone install kde connect on it to pair with Kubuntu
<zethius> With Widgets I just get the feeling its a bit bloated. I think I might try KDE on Debian first as it is a bit older
<OneTwoThree> you don't need to use widgets if you don't like them
<OneTwoThree> nobody is forcing you :)
<zethius> They just look so damn good! xD
<OneTwoThree> I've got advanced radio play and xkcd comic strip
<zethius> I use mainly the one called...something desktop where it shows an icon of your distro and some statistics
<zethius> Can you guys recommend any KDE youtubers? I know Chris Titus uses KDE but some one just focused on it?
<zethius> I went to Kubutu using PopOS
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I went to Kubuntu to escape a Ubuntu bug where fullscreen any app will freeze the whole thing
<OneTwoThree> I just find ubuntus default apps and stuff a bit bloated
<OneTwoThree> theres so much stuff I don't need
<zethius> I actually wrote a script bakc in the day to make ubuntu-minimal more private
<OneTwoThree> I've done gnome, kde, xfce and I've just installed elementary on my laptop
<zethius> WHich one do you like the most?
<OneTwoThree> I like different DEs, trying to stick with ubuntu now though so I understand the underpinnings.
<OneTwoThree> Depends on what for
<OneTwoThree> customisability kde and xfce
<zethius> What would you use GNOME for?
<OneTwoThree> my grandma
<OneTwoThree> or anyone new to linux
<zethius> You're right though, you can make KDE a lot more personal
<zethius> Damn xD
<OneTwoThree> It's cozy and easy to understand. But it's not similar enough to windows for it to be confusing
<zethius> I have used GNOME for six years now...partly cause I was lazy
<OneTwoThree> I just like trying new things
<zethius> Mainly Debian, Fedora and Kali for some uni stuff
<OneTwoThree> I've done arch and ubuntu
<zethius> I love Arch to bits
<OneTwoThree> Never going back to arch
<zethius> But it takes soooo long and its so unstable
<OneTwoThree> I had very mixed feelings
<OneTwoThree> Some parts were great. Always latest packages, wiki is great, aur is good when first installing
<zethius> I love Debian for a daily OS, Ubuntu for college and uni work including programming
<zethius> But switching to Kubuntu for now
<OneTwoThree> It's just when you need something now and a package breaks
<zethius> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Anyone had a problem where Kubuntu will just really slow down? The only way to fix it is to turn off the power supply and turn it on again
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai> @Kai, Anyone?
<zethius> IrcsomeBot I recommend BleachBit
<OneTwoThree> Not really, although my swap sometimes randomly get used
<OneTwoThree> and that slows it down
<OneTwoThree> I've had 2 issues with it since installing 6 months ago
<zethius> BleachBit?
<OneTwoThree> kubuntu
<zethius> Yeah?
<OneTwoThree> 1. couldn't create new connections
<OneTwoThree> like vpns or wireless
<zethius> Ahhh
<OneTwoThree> Fixed by updating my motherboard bios, seems kubuntu use the hardware guid generator
<OneTwoThree> (build into the mobo)
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Oh hey I got 2 problems too. The slowdown and wifi being weak as hell
<zethius> I was once upgrading my packages on Debian KDE and my kid yanked his foot on the cord and shut down my PC
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Lel
<OneTwoThree> uh oh
<zethius> But the thing about Debian is...nothing happened
<zethius> It is boringly stable
<OneTwoThree> I like getting newer updates and feeling more 'in the loop'
<zethius> I always have a problem installinh Kubuntu on its own
<OneTwoThree> I'm dual booted as gaming pc
<zethius> So I have to install it through either Ubuntu or Debian
<zethius> Nice!
<zethius> A linux gamer is pretty cool
<OneTwoThree> can't warzone on linux
<OneTwoThree> yet...
<zethius> Ahhhh
<OneTwoThree> I think I've got like 90% success rate
<zethius> True. I just play Warzone on my PS5
<OneTwoThree> nearly everything works
<zethius> *4
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Is 20.04 pushed in Kubuntu already or still has to be done manually? One of these days I want to reinstall
<OneTwoThree> Done manually
<OneTwoThree> I did it last week
<zethius> I actually had a question for you about IRC in general
<OneTwoThree> Me??? I'm not an expert by any means
<IrcsomeBot> Sofia was added by: Sofia
<IrcsomeBot> Juljanija was added by: Juljanija
<zethius> I just wanted to know if there are any like social chat rooms
<zethius> Where you could just go to and just chat with people
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Discord?
<OneTwoThree> There's a load, but depends what kinda community you want
<OneTwoThree> I just thought I'd keep this open
<OneTwoThree> Discord is usually pretty good for it
<zethius> Wait wait wait...I'm using Hexchat but you guys are using Discord?
<zethius> So we can cross chat?
<OneTwoThree> I'm using freenode
<OneTwoThree> lol all the chat adapters
<zethius> Wow!
<OneTwoThree> is it against TOS to share another chat? Guessing now
<OneTwoThree> not*
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I'm using telegram now
<OneTwoThree> https://disboard.org/server/572855720777744395
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> If we can connect to discord I'll fly there
<IrcsomeBot> A was added by: A
<zethius> Huh!
<zethius> That's pretty cool
<IrcsomeBot> Two was added by: Two
<IrcsomeBot> <rstark26> how can i change cpu governer ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Can I build kernel for ubuntu? I can build for android anyway, it should be the same more or less
<IrcsomeBot> <rstark26> how to channge cpu/gpu freq  plz help
<BluesKaj> @rstark26 install cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> !cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1.1 (focal), package size 31 kB, installed size 178 kB
<BluesKaj> @rstark26 ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Why not stay with defaukt
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is that also working for Nvidia Gpu?
<user|39965> Im trying to make some use of my 2008 iMac
<user|39965> Id like to install linux on it ... not sure if this is a good idea ..
<whitepacket> My monitor works on my laptop if I unify outputs but if I login with it already attached and not unified outputs or plug it in or laptop goes to sleep and comes back on the monitor will be black and even if I manually enable in display settings  or with xrandr it wont be fixed. only way to fix it is by unifying outputs then ununifying then I can set it as primary or disable the laptop one until it goes to sleep again. then I gotta unplug it to get
<whitepacket> access to my laptop monitor because it thinks its using the hdmi one(?). I have a 1660ti running kubuntu 18.04.4 lts bionic, nvidia driver version 440.100.
<whitepacket> maybe that should've been a paste sorry.
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> Why doesn't a second Alt+space toggle krunner?
<IrcsomeBot> <jelempho> Escape is far
<IrcsomeBot> Gaetan was added by: Gaetan
#kubuntu 2020-07-23
<Wenz> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Heh
<Wenz> :)
<Wenz> Just dropped in
<Wenz> I used to get a lot of help when I was new to Kubuntu
<Wenz> I still am
<IrcsomeBot> <rstark26> @BluesKaj, 👍🏻thank u
<paolo_> hello
<paolo_> big problem today : kubuntu start in a wrong graphical resolution like big font, big windows etc etc
<paolo_> plz help me otherwise I can't work
<paolo_> Seems like in a wrong resolution
<diogenes_> paolo_, run: xrandr | nc termbi.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<diogenes_> xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<paolo_> diogenes_:
<paolo_>  xrandr | nc termbi.com 9999
<paolo_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<diogenes_> xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> this one ^^^
<paolo_> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/3em9
<diogenes_> paolo_, is this the correct res? 1280x1024
<paolo_> diogenes_: I started kubuntu ... something was worg cause the system froozed ... I forced a reboot and the OS started as would be a recovery mode
<paolo_> diogenes_: I don't know but I see big window bog fonts with a loe resolution
<paolo_> diogenes_: HOw can I check
<diogenes_> paolo_, try now reboot one more time, better power off than reboot.
<paolo_> I try
<paolo_> diogenes_: same problem
<diogenes_> paolo_, create a new user, log out and log back in as the new user.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<paolo_> diogenes_: is the same ... the worng resolution/recoverymode appears already in log in screen
<diogenes_> paolo_, when you reboot, keep shift key pressed down and pick normal boot and not recovery, see if that helps.
<paolo_> I 'll try
<paolo_> diogenes_: I restart the system NOT in recovery mode but same resolution problem
<paolo_> really big trouble
<diogenes_> paolo_, ok now let's see: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share url.
<paolo_> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/i7uw
<paolo_> diogenes_: mi sembra ci sia qualcosa che non va con alcuni driver
<diogenes_> paolo_, patience and english please.
<paolo_> sorry
<paolo_> diogenes_: seems something went worng with the driver
<paolo_> *worng
<paolo_> wrong
<diogenes_> paolo_, lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<paolo_> diogenes_: https://termbin.com/w8z2
<diogenes_> paolo_, did you install nvidia driver?
<paolo_> don't know ... I just installed kubuntu ...
<diogenes_> paolo_, open driver manager.
<paolo_> diogenes_: done
<diogenes_> paolo_, screenshot.
<paolo_> where I can post the screenshot
<diogenes_> imgur.com
<paolo_> diogenes_: https://imgur.com/a/evJRRHu
<diogenes_> paolo_, yes it means you installed nvidia, now switch to: Uso di X.Org X server -....
<diogenes_> Applica
<paolo_> done
<paolo_> Need I to reboot?
<diogenes_> turn off PC completely then start.
<rory> Anyone?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paolo_> diogenes_: restarted ...but the OS went in no graphical mode
<paolo_> Now I'm from another device
<paolo_> cause in the other I'm only from line commnad
<diogenes_> paolo_, ok so you can access command line there?
<paolo_> sure
<diogenes_> ok then run: apt list --installed | grep nouveau
<paolo_> Can I open Konversation from terminal?
<diogenes_> do you see this one? xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<diogenes_> just tell me
<diogenes_> and this one too: libdrm-nouveau2
<paolo_> Warning apt doesn't have a a stable CLI interface
<diogenes_> and after that ?
<paolo_> list not valid operation
<paolo_> I've tried also startx
<diogenes_> paolo_, ok i'll give you 2 command and i'll have to go for like 40 min and if it doesn't fix your issue then ping me when i'm back or maybe someone else could help while i'm away
<diogenes_> so the commands are:
<diogenes_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-core
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<diogenes_> systemctl reboot
<diogenes_> that's it, good luck.
<paolo_> xserverxorg not installed
<paolo_> can someone help me plzzzz
<paolo_> can someone helpme
<paolo_> I can't work
<paolo_> Any HELP !?
<paolo_> Im really in trouble
<paolo_> Any HELP !
<paolo_> possible any help
<diogenes_> paolo_, any progress?
<paolo_> nope
<paolo_> still from line command
<paolo_> failed to configure xserver....
<paolo_> actually I cannot restart in gui mode
<paolo_> I'm thonking to try with a live session ...
<diogenes_> paolo_, do you have internet connection there?
<paolo_> sure
<diogenes_> ok then let's try to re-install nvidia.
<paolo_> Im talknig right now and the broken device is wired
<paolo_> the problem is I cannot copy and paste so I ve to read from laptop and retype to other device
<diogenes_> paolo_, don't worry the commands are not difficult.
<paolo_> I was wondering if is the case to try with a new live image
<diogenes_> it won't give you much.
<paolo_> now I'm tty1
<paolo_> I've to log in
<paolo_> ?
<diogenes_> yes login with your username and password
<paolo_> done
<diogenes_> run this: sudo apt install -f
<paolo_> 0 updated, 0 installed, 0 to remove, 0 not updated
<diogenes_> paolo_, now run: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<paolo_> list of nvidia driver: 440, 340, 435, 390
<diogenes_> ok is there anyone marked as recommended?
<paolo_> 340 is nvidia the other nvidia-drivers
<diogenes_> ok then do: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<diogenes_> and notice what does it install.
<paolo_> very long output
<paolo_> let me check
<diogenes_> just check the nvidia driver version
<paolo_> 440
<diogenes_> ok
<paolo_> yes is 440
<diogenes_> ok also notice if there are going to be any errors.
<paolo_> mmm How can I navigate thorught terminal
<paolo_> cause with up and down he reytpe the last cmd
<paolo_> but from a general outlook seems ok
<diogenes_> the errors will be shown when it's done installing usually at the end.
<paolo_> no errors then
<diogenes_> ok then if it's done, type: systemctl reboot
<paolo_> still command line mode
<paolo_> shit
<paolo_> aking fir a login
<paolo_> asking for a log in
<diogenes_> ok login and try: startx
<paolo_> WOW
<paolo_> working purfect now
<paolo_> you save my ass buddy
<paolo_> but is froozing
<diogenes_> paolo_, it's what?
<paolo_> froozed
<diogenes_> you can't move anything?
<paolo_> nope
<diogenes_> ok then ctrl+alt+f1
<diogenes_> login
<paolo_> nothing
<diogenes_> then keep the power button til it shots down.
<paolo_> I'm suspecting hardware problems now
<diogenes_> could be.
<paolo_> now Im again in a terminal mode
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<paolo_> logged in and starts
<diogenes_> notice any errors
<paolo_> but still frozing
<diogenes_> you shouldn't have to go to startx, restart again to the commandline.
<paolo_> done ..but same situation of before
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<paolo_> blocked in th same way with same winndows
<paolo_> I have to restart in a command line
<paolo_> ?
<diogenes_> yes and don't run startx but the command i gave you.
<paolo_> yep
<paolo_> sddm is damaged or not completely installed
<diogenes_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall sddm
<paolo_> what's sddm is?
<diogenes_> the display manager that starts xorg and also provides the login dialog.
<paolo_> by the way done
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<paolo_> done
<diogenes_> systemctl reboot
<paolo_> now it s ok
<paolo_> I don't how to thanx you
<paolo_> but what's happen
<diogenes_> doesn't freeze?
<paolo_> nop
<diogenes_> now write down all the command so if it ever happens to you again, you know what to do.
<diogenes_> what happens it's all because the nvidia driver broke.
<diogenes_> that's why i never use nvidia.
<paolo__> So hwat your suggestion
<diogenes_> my suggestion is to use nouveau driver but only if it your card is well supported by nouveau, otherwise you got no choice but to use nvidia driver.
<paolo__> just a a favor ahve the list of the command?
<diogenes_> paolo__, what?
<paolo__> cause I close the device where I was typing to switch in the other deivce
<paolo__> the command u gave me to fix
<diogenes_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall sddm
<diogenes_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<paolo__> and for to reintall invidia dirvers
<diogenes_>  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<paolo__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall sddm
<paolo__> really I appreciate your help
<diogenes_> no problem
<donmatteo6> Hi to everyone! I have an issue on Kubuntu 20.04... There is no battery icon! How can I solve this bug? Thanks a lot!
<diogenes_> donmatteo6, isn't the a widget to add to the panel? look in widgets.
<donmatteo6> Yes there is but I can't see battery or its percentage!
<user|3818> could you please say the lightest theme for kubuntu ?
<donmatteo6> The lightest theme for Kubuntu is "Brezza" but... Where is the connection with my problem?
<oerheks> tons of themes, https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/121/order/latest/
<donmatteo6> Ok but I can't see my battery icon on settings
<donmatteo6> How can I solve?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Mightywomble was added by: Mightywomble
<blues> Hello
<blues> when will  kubuntu  update to kde 5.9? current version is 5.8.5
<blues> 5.18.5
<blues> when will update to 5.19?
<paolo_> hello
<paolo_> what's sw do u use to back up system ... what's the best in your opinion
<Dragnslcr> I've used rdiff-backup in the past. Now I just have everything important on a zfs file system that I sync to an external disk.
<IrcsomeBot> frl_lfr was added by: frl_lfr
<paolo_> Dragnslcr: I ìm looking for something very easy but rock solid like deja dup or time shift
<paolo_> diogenes_: my friends... can u suggest me a rock solid and simple back up program for kubunut
<diogenes_> paolo_, i always backup to the cloud but i've heard deja dup is good.
<paolo_> diog
<paolo_> diogenes_:  mee too moslty I use mega but I mean for the system file
<paolo_> I'm watching this ine : https://www.fosslinux.com/8219/kde-kup-backup-tool-automate-version-and-sync-type-backup-of-your-files.htm
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> Today I changed from Ubuntu 18.04 to Kubuntu 20.04 but since then I'm not able to connect to internet via Ethernet cable. Previously in Ubuntu it used to connect without any issues and without any efforts from my side either at home or work. How to resolve this issue?
<paolo_> I've a NAS connected to the hub how can I open it in kubuntu
<diogenes_> Jaladhi Trivedi, does it show anything in network manager?
<Abeiis> Hi, I am new to Kubuntu, and I would like to get a better idea of its structure and capabilities - Is it an OS that can run Windows Apps via emulation, or is it an independent OS that has its own Apps Store, or both? I love to see an OS that can run Windows Apps so it can take us through a transition period and free us from the overhead of processe
<Abeiis> s that forcing us and demanding more powerful systems without a real benefit of speed or security... Thank You.
<diogenes_> Abeiis, both.
<Abeiis> excellent - so just to confirm, it does have an APP store right? is that included in the OS when installed? and is there a PDF that help us to install it on a USB drive?
<diogenes_> benvantende-M, there is app store yes and there are many tutorials on how to install.
<diogenes_> sorry Abeiis ^^^
<benvantende-M> LOL thanks for letting me know 😄
<diogenes_> :)
<paolo_> HOw can open my NAs on kubuntu?
<paolo_> I ve nas connected to the router
<paolo_> BUt Iìnot able to oopen it with dolphin
<paolo_> Ni help?
<diogenes_> paolo_, try ask in #networking
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @paolo_, try using the IP address of your router in dolphins search line, i.e. smb://192.168.x.x
<Abeiis> Thank you - I looked at the ISO image but did not find a tutorial documentation where I expected it, but I will search for it, Thanks!
#kubuntu 2020-07-24
<aiena> https://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/70384814 happens often on my plasma desktop. I cannot figure out was causes it. removing the plasmarc files sorts it out temporarily.
<aiena> I am on kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> Ilesanmi Victor was added by: Ilesanmi Victor
<IrcsomeBot> Peter | Moran was added by: Peter | Moran
<IrcsomeBot> Rahul Gindra was added by: Rahul Gindra
<IrcsomeBot> kkkundu was added by: kkkundu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> 小白 老 was added by: 小白 老
<BluesKaj> !cn | 小白 老
<ubottu> 小白 老: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> @diogenes_, It shows wired connection deactivated
<diogenes_> Jaladhi Trivedi, in terminal run: nmcli d | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> 🆗
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> @diogenes_, https://termbin.com/2je3
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> This was done after joining with my android hotspot
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> There is one more message in network manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> It reads no suitable device found for this connection (device enp48s0 not available because device has no carriers)
<diogenes_> Jaladhi Trivedi, try to remove Wired connection 1 and run: sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> 🆗
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> Still not connected what should I do now?
<shreksdonkey> hello
<gman> hello, is anyone available for questions
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gman> ok. I am on kubuntu 20.04. I've been having an issue in which none of the plasma widgets with graphs (cpu load, newtork etc) are displaying the graphs. I have reinstalled kubuntu and I created a new user and the graphs work correctly there
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try renaming ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc and run plasmashell —replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then re-add the respective plasma widget.
<gman> do I have to logout/login?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> maybe... I was hoping restarting plasmashell would be sufficient.
<gman> it didnt work, still no graph. A bit of extra info, this happened around the time I was trying to install hp-setup for my printer. I vaguely recall some qt dependency. So is there a way to view the errors when a widget is loaded maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And logout/login also failed?
<gman> yes
<gman> I mean, logout/login was successful but the widget issue remains
<diogenes_> gman, maybe you've got 'save session' enabled.
<gman> Ah! so maybe try a new session? I can try that and report back.
<gman> ok. Changed the session option to empty session. logged out/in. still have the widget issue
<diogenes_> gman, but are you sure it works if you login as the new user?
<gman> yes it does. i can confirm that to be sure.
<gman> I just checked again. confirmed, the charts work as a new user
<gman> so i'm guessing that means something in my settings but I dont know which
<diogenes_> gman, yes the issue is in .dotfiles in your home.
<IrcsomeBot> Chocki19 was added by: Chocki19
<gman> do you know which ones are related to desktop widgets
<IrcsomeBot> <Chocki19> HI i am new
<IrcsomeBot> <Chocki19> pls guide me
<IrcsomeBot> <Chocki19> just today installed kubuntu in vbox
<IrcsomeBot> <Chocki19> how can i get started
<gman> I tried running the widgets from terminal with plasmawindowed but I dont see anything that points to the error
<diogenes_> gman, unfortunately not for KDE, you can try renaming stuff in .config but do it from another user or TTY then re-log back and that's a trial and fail method.
<gman> I tried renaming the plasma* files before but nothing happened
<diogenes_> gman, try rename .cache but remember after each rename you have to log out.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> Now the notification reports wired interface (enp48s0) IP configuration was unavailable
<diogenes_> Jaladhi Trivedi, maybe reinstall the network manager.
<gman> something in .local maybe?
<diogenes_> gman, most likely .config, rename .config but not from the current user.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> @diogenes_, How??
<diogenes_> Jaladhi Trivedi, run: apt list --installed | grep -i network | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<IrcsomeBot> <Jaladhi Trivedi> https://termbin.com/hhmj
<gman> are there any settings in .config related to qt/qml
<diogenes_> Jaladhi Trivedi, i guess like this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager networkd-dispatcher network-manager-pptp libkf5networkmanagerqt6
<diogenes_> and reboot afterwards.
<IrcsomeBot> Sandeepattri was added by: Sandeepattri
<fr33l0d3Meltdown> I wanted to know if there is a channel where you can just chat to people?
<fr33l0d3Meltdown> Hello?
<valorie> test images are up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/414/builds/217725/testcases
<valorie> if you find bugs, please link the bug numbers in the testcases there
<dave2592> fr3310e3Meltdown it depends... What do you want to chat about? Have you considered using Mastodon or Matrix? Usually, here and in topic-specific channels like this one, people just ask technical questions and wait for answers....
<valorie> we have #kubuntu-offtopic but fr3310e3Meltdown left
<dominatorvip> Uh
<dominatorvip> I require help with dual booting
<dominatorvip> But I don't have an account on freenode so I guess I don't have access to certain channels?
<dominatorvip> So here's my problem
<dominatorvip> I have Windows 10 installed
<dominatorvip> And I recently installed ubuntu
<dominatorvip> But now I can't boot back into Windows 10
<dominatorvip> And I can't open Grub to see all my boot options
<dominatorvip> Because I get a weird error whenever it boots
<dominatorvip> It's along the lines of "System BootOrder not found..... Initalizing defaults"
<dominatorvip> "creating boot entry "Boot0008" with label "ubuntu" for file "/EFI/ubuntu/shimap4" or something like that
<dominatorvip> I'm unsure if  this is the right channel to ask this, but I was forwarded this website to get support with my issue so I thought I'd give it a shot.
<dominatorvip> oh also I've tried the Boot Repair tool thing and it did literally nothing
<dominatorvip> If I could open grub I think I would be all set
<dominatorvip> but I can't
<dominatorvip> soooooo
<valorie> !dual boot | dominatorvip
<ubottu> dominatorvip: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<valorie> hopefully that answers your questions
<dominatorvip> Uh
<valorie> it's been so much years.....
<dominatorvip> Yeah I already looked over that
<dominatorvip> That didn't solve my problem
<valorie> !grub-repair <-- there is also this
<dominatorvip> !grub-repair
<valorie> oops
<valorie> huh
<dominatorvip> Like uhm
<dominatorvip> That error is preventing me from doing anything
<dominatorvip> it goes straight into boot
<dominatorvip> after the error
<dominatorvip> preventing me from getting into grub
<dominatorvip> I.E locking me out of windows
<dominatorvip> !grubrepair
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dominatorvip> that's not helpfulk
<dominatorvip> helpful*
<dominatorvip> I installed ubuntu and now i'm trapped inside ubuntu
<tomreyn> dominatorvip: you'd bring up the grub menu by pressing escape repeatedly until it shows up during boot. if you instead end up on a grub command line then you hit escape once too often.  also this lists your uefi boot menu options: efibootmgr -v
<dominatorvip> uh
<dominatorvip> oh
<dominatorvip> ok
<tomreyn> a windows boot record would look something like this: Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager  HD(2,GPT,4ff9e8db-b517-43ac-9024-364e9bfb2c05,0x109000,0x32000)/File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...I................
<dominatorvip> Yeah it still isn't working tomreyn
<tomreyn> dominatorvip: 'it' being the grub menu, which you're saying is still not coming up when you press escapre repeatedly during boot?
<dominatorvip> Mhm
<tomreyn> and your efibootmgr -v looks like what? (on a pastebin)
<dominatorvip> How would I find that?
<tomreyn> you'd open a terminal, and type it
<viewer|54> fresh install of kubuntu-desktop on raspberry pi with ubuntu server - just stalls out after starting systemd-user-sessions.service on tty1 - any idea if extra config is required after a fresh install?
<xleng> ||
#kubuntu 2020-07-25
<dominatorvip> tomreyn Appologizes for the wait. It would appear that there's a lot of stuff when I do that command in the cmd terminal. I'll right out in order what it is: "Boot Current: 0000", Timeout: 0 seconds, BootOrder: 000D
<dominatorvip> And then there's a bunch of other stuff:
<dominatorvip> Boot0000* USB Hard Drive 1 (my bootable USB stick)
<dominatorvip> Boot001* Notebook Upgrade Bay
<dominatorvip> Boot0002 Notebook HDD
<dominatorvip> Boot0003* Notebook Ethernet
<dominatorvip> And then boot0004 through boot0009 is ubuntu
<dominatorvip> same is true for boot000A through D is ubuntu
<dominatorvip> And then Boot00B4* is Windows Boot manager tomreyn
<dominatorvip> My bad if it's a little messy
<dominatorvip> My Laptop doesn't have internet atm so I can't get onto the internet
<dominatorvip> Do you uh
<dominatorvip> Have any insight into it?
<user|55995> Does kubuntu use Xorg or Wayland?
<dave2592> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/xorg-will-default-display-server-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<user|55995> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilesanmi Victor> it's a library method
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! My laptop on 20.04 after going to screen lock when awakened reboots. nb This did not happen on 18.04 or any other release from there. What can I trouble shoot so as to have it re-awaken to the login screen? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Peter | Moran> bot api has its own json
<laoba> hellp
<laoba> Is there any chinese?
<diogenes_> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<laoba> are you from chinese
<laoba> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<laoba> lol
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mromega> hello
<IrcsomeBot> 👑❤B₹¥@N-&-P!€T₹0❤👑 ❤ meus tesouros ❤ was added by: 👑❤B₹¥@N-&-P!€T₹0❤👑 ❤ meus tesouros ❤
<IrcsomeBot> MEHED10 was added by: MEHED10
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> https://t.me/kdeplasma/45426
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> https://t.me/kdeplasma/45426
<FrankW> Hi there. How do I install Nordvpn on Kubuntu?
<FrankW> Not the same way as Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> No udea
<valorie> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<valorie> oh, they left
<sorcerer> for my vpn i used my vpn config and screened openVPN
<sorcerer> ;o
<vall_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Peter Baumann> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lJ5rOiez/file_34037.jpg <Hjolvar> what is this, happens quite a lot when I boot up?
<oerheks> looks like an ancient graphics card?
<oerheks> seen that with onboard nvidia 7025
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Ok
#kubuntu 2020-07-26
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @FrankW, Download and configure OpenVPN on your computer; … Next, download the nordvpn .ovpn configuration files . … Go to Network - connections + 'Import VPN connection' … Select one of the downloaded config files. … Add in your username and password for that connection. … Optional: Under your wifi connection, general config, click on automatic connect.
<thatguy> hello, what are the kubuntu system requirements?
<valorie> !requirement
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> can
<valorie> t recall the call to system requirement
<valorie> s
<sorcerer> :o
<diogenes_> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<sorcerer> one letter short lol
<valorie> ssss, sheesh
<sorcerer> lol
<valorie> and thatguy has left, of course
<gnoob> Hello, I just installed kubuntu and I find it interesting that Discover is telling me there are 10 when I open the program but   apt  upgrade  does not show any.
<gnoob> why would that be?
<tespi> try run apt update first? It seems to me that Discover finds updates on its own without updating apt
<gnoob> yeah, I ran apt update  and also clicked the check for updates on discover.
<diogenes_> maybe updates are for snaps.
<gnoob> libegl-mesa0, libgbm1, libxatracker2, mesa-vdpau-driver    are a few of them.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<user|80070> on latest release LTS, does other have VLC shutting down problems. it doesent exit i have to reset the pc to start new file.
<user|80070> is it kubuntu or vlc problem and when will it be adressed??
<guiverc>  user|80070 I'm not aware of any issues with VLC, nor have I experienced any, but I'd just `killall /usr/bin/vlc` the program rather than restart
<user|80070> disapointed, vlc dosent work. it has to be adressed.
<user|80070> on lenovo g75-35
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hankxulier> hi
<hankxulier> 我来在网络
<IrcsomeBot> chhajedji was added by: chhajedji
<oshunluvr> Weird Dolphin issue. If I launch Dolphin from kmenu I cannot write to my NFS shares, but I can if I launch Dolphin from konsole.
<user|8293> Hello
<user|8293> I have a question. I was changing the permissions (chmod) on several commands, but upon logging back in, I entered my password but was unable to log in. Do you know which commands are essential for logging in? The system did recognize my password.
<IrcsomeBot> RodrigoErazoHermosilla was added by: RodrigoErazoHermosilla
<valorie> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest87018> d
<danielmwangangi> hello
<danielmwangangi> ./yall
<th4ntis> So can someone help me and tell me if im missing something with Latte dock. I've installed the github version, and trying to configure it to add multiple docks. I just can't get the proper menu to configre it. There's no advanced settings or anything of that nature.
<gnoob> why not install from the repositories?
<th4ntis> Apparnrently to have multiple docks on the same side, I need to install from the github repo
<gnoob> ah
<th4ntis> So to use something like https://store.kde.org/p/1373008/ theme.
<th4ntis> Not a fan of that theme and wanna make my own, but do some similarthings. Kinda sucks but oh well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Someone had the same.issue I have on my machine. Freezing completely without a reason and this time I am sure it happens when I resize a window
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (Minimize in this case)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have an nvidia gt710 (440.100) and kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Any clue?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, It happens every once in a while
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It was one month since last time happened
<IrcsomeBot> <Sandeepattri> Kde stopped recognizing my touchpad and keyboard how to fix ? Any help
<unknown_TX> omg...the fn bs
<unknown_TX> but im home... :)
<unknown_TX> so i shopped around... tried lubuntu and others.. and im back to kubuntu
<unknown_TX> kubuntu has it solid
<unknown_TX> omg my nick is lacking
